# Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply within



## megamania

Someone suggested I get this party started......


----------



## Dog Moon

BUT the sign says long haired freaky people... need not apply.


----------



## Relique du Madde

We need a themesong...  so I vote for this song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUxXKfQkswE[/ame]

Damn WebM Youtube beta...  I have to repost the song since it didn't show.


----------



## Mark CMG

megamania said:


> Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers.... apply within














Dog Moon said:


> BUT the sign says long haired freaky people... need not apply.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr_HootKuvY]YouTube - Signs by Five Man Electrical Band[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Random note.  I can't wait till the Age of X Epilogue comes out since I want to see what exactly goes on between Cyclops, Emma Frost and Frenzy.

  Looking at some uninked scans marvel released you know that Cyclops looks guilty (because he slept with Frenzy),  Emma is Pissed, and Cyclops and Frenzy have a conversation which ends with her throwing a column at Cyclops and her leaving Utopia (along side Rogue, Professor X, Magneto, Legion, and Gambit).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

In the grand tradition!

*Eats everything in the Hive*

I'm so goingn to have a proper look at age of X when it comes out in GN.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know that no long haired freaky people need not apply, but what if they are just long haired, and not freaky?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm moderately freaky, but my hair is pretty short.


----------



## megamania

Getcha Freak on!


----------



## Mark CMG

And let your freak flag fly!


----------



## Tonguez

Have you heard about the new dance craze?
Listen to us, I'm sure you'll be amazed
Big fun to be had by everyone
It's up to you, It surely can be done

Aaahh Freak out!
Le Freak, C'est Chic
Freak out!


----------



## megamania

Originally Posted by IcyCool 
Man, given the average Int of an Otyugh, I can just see the boss monologue now...

PCs: "Before we fight, why don't you tell us your master plan?"
Otyugh: "I like poop."
PCs: "Umm, what?"
Otyugh: "Do you have poop?"


Mania- "No.  The monkey threw it at the postman."


----------



## megamania

Now I'm just a registered User..... so much chaos.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's like you powered down.


----------



## Dog Moon

I no longer have long hair and I would like to think that I'm not freaky.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mark CMG said:


> And let your freak flag fly!




I'll probably regret asking this, but what would a freak flag look like?


----------



## Dog Moon

Tonguez said:


> Have you heard about the new dance craze?
> Listen to us, I'm sure you'll be amazed
> Big fun to be had by everyone
> It's up to you, It surely can be done
> 
> Aaahh Freak out!
> Le Freak, C'est Chic
> Freak out!




Not the best video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqupk71a-O0]YouTube - Chic- Le Freak[/ame]


----------



## Mark CMG




----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, that doesn't make me regret asking.  

Although I feel like you're calling me a freak every time I see the flag.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I have long hair and am a freak. I avoided the problem by skipping the application and just getting on with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait, what?!?!?


----------



## jonesy

*Fills up the fridge again*

I are being a very extra normal person as. This me make do done these here no more less than under over signed and delivered delivery.

To know one more you know must do what needs be done dude.

Freak, me who?


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Relique du Madde

BOOO!  They should have did the whole song.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> I have long hair and am a freak. I avoided the problem by skipping the application and just getting on with it.




Hrm... I don't think 'getting on with it' his quite the 'freaky' thing that the sign was talking about.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dangers of scientific exploration

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR8BkCeMkCc&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Man Killed by Black Hole in Hadron Collider[/ame]


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm... I don't think 'getting on with it' his quite the 'freaky' thing that the sign was talking about.




Meh. Anytime, anywhere that's my mooto...


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfFOuJJhiJs&feature=feedrec_grec_index]YouTube - Lelouch Spins Right Round[/ame]


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Relique du Madde

I was going to respond with a mashup of my little pony... but the one I thought was good was not grandma friendly.


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> I was going to respond with a mashup of my little pony... but the one I thought was good was not grandma friendly.





That's what makes it everybody's little pony.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I got some cake...


it was a lie.  

Unfortunately, I haven't managed to get me some potato chips.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cake has a new album out, and that's no lie at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I got some cake...
> 
> 
> it was a lie.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't managed to get me some potato chips.




I have some!


----------



## Scott DeWar

did i mention I have the cake too? with ice cream?


----------



## jonesy

This is my handle, this is my spout.
Who will you call when the crow goes south?
What is my name and how do you do?
This isn't Kansas, I think we need Roo.
Look to your left and look to my right,
start making sense or look for a fight.
Billy, where are you? Where did you go?
I think this time we will go with the flow.
Alice and Malice and even Bo Beep,
can not be bothered to use their own feet.
Why does the moon look down with contempt?
Aren't we already from this exempt?
Margaret Atwood could do this one-handed,
me, I just jump up and write where I landed.


----------



## megamania

Not much new here.

Kinda boring actually.

Next weekend I go to Dartmouth to visit my wife's high school friend.  She has cancer of the Liver AND Spinal Column.   Looks bad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Looks bad.




Sounds bad.. the cancer that is.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sorry to hear of this for your wife's friend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've noticed that alot of people seem to be coming down with cancer. 

It makes me wonder, if it's all the wi-fi we are bombarded with or if it's all the chemicals they place in food and water.


----------



## megamania

Hard to say.

I feel for her if only because about 7 years ago she had cancer of the lady parts.   Now this.  She is already having side effects of the cancer in that her leg sometimes will not support her or do as she commands.


Wife is taking it hard.  It is reminding her of my own cancer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

There are a lot of foods with additives that are no longer marketable we never hear about, but there are a lot of foods on the market that we eat regularly that have possible carcinagenic elements. A good example would be aspertame. it is consumed in great quantities and causes obesity and is a known carcenigen- it is just that the FDA reasearch that says otherwise is paid for an done by the same people that market the stuff. seems like a conflict of interest to me. FDA should be independent study.

There are also the possible effects of nuclear testing by former USSR, by the USA, by china, by india, by packistan, by france, by who elseever  might want to become a super power like Korea .. .. .. ..

If you want, i can on about 2nd hand smoke too! It is a deadly environment out there, and we still do not now what all the implications aare. Even high voltage power lines have been found tocause leukemea in children, Chromium-6 use to be used in water treatment and other substances that were found to get into peoples DNA, in my home town a Chrome processing plant was dumping their waste into a creekbed and pcb oils were used for dust control on dirt roads. I hate to put it this way, but i am suprised there is not more cancer being seen out there.

I know that sounds morbid, but that is my honest opinion. I have lost my grandfather to liver cancer. That is supposed to be one of the most painful things to to endure. 

Your wife going to visit her friend is probably the best medicine she could receive, to be honest. You being there with your wife gives  her the strength to be strenghth to her friend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cancer is one of those things with so many potential causes- natural and manmade, environmental and genetic- that its hard to pin down.  In addition, it's also one of those things to which we become more suceptible simply by aging.


----------



## Blackrat

Hrmhmm... A new Hive thread... Gotta post once...

*Scurries away with all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Howza bout a rat trap? all we need is Pirate cat to help a bit .. .. .. ..


----------



## megamania

Got in my Fing Fang Foom Heroclix yesterday.   Hefty monster!


It's the Next Wave version (wearing purple underpants  )

600 pt, 900pt and 1200pt versions.

My son saw it just now and has proclaimed that he wants to play it the next time we play heroclix.

If so then clearly it will be photo time as Cathy wants to play Dark Phoenix and I could go for the Apocalypse and extended family set.

CLIX ON!


----------



## Thunderfoot

As has been stated about cancer there are a number of variables in its cause, the other factors include increased world population and more accurate diagnosis.

So with the increased number of people on the planet and the better medical diagnostic tools cancer is correctly diagnosed much more often; the real question is how many deaths attributed to "old age" or "natural causes" over the span of time were actually cancer related?  Only then can we get an accurate snap shot of a real "increase" in occurrence of cancer.  This is why the American Cancer Society always uses the term diagnosis vice occurrence.

Ignorance of past diagnosis does not provide empirical data for increased occurrence in modern humans. - Just "food" for thought.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait.... what is a dragon doing wearing pants?!?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.... what is a dragon doing wearing pants?!?




Stopping us see his Dragon bits. Thank all the gods.

He has a job interview.

Superhero diguise?

What ever he wants.

Take the answer you like best.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is the hive habitually haphazard?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> is the hive habitually haphazard?




Heavily.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey, how'boutthat.


----------



## Rhun

Is this the new hive? I see Dewar posting here, so I figure it must be some sort of free-for-all.


----------



## jonesy

The Hive Is As The Hive Does.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is my not using multi qoute and quoting out of the order I received them:



Rhun said:


> Is this the new hive? I see Dewar posting here, so I figure it must be some sort of free-for-all.




That is the definition of the Hive.

Hive = A random stream of consciousness free-for-all often with cake or explosions. 



Now initiating surprise in .....three.....two....one...



[sblock=Suprise]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uilt0kyKROI[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Take the answer you like best.



Cool!  I got 100 million dollars then ! Woot!


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> This is



It sure is



> using multi qoute and quoting out of the order



So I see



> I received them



That's good



> A random stream of consciousness





> That is the definition of the Hive



Nail on the head of another nail



> cake or explosions



We have to choose? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



> Now initiating surprise in .....three.....two....one...



Boo!


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> That is the definition of the Hive.
> 
> Hive = A random stream of consciousness free-for-all often with cake or explosions.




I like cake. And explosions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not even exploding cake?


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Not even exploding cake?




I like exploding cake. I do not like cleaning up exploding cake.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, exploding caake is usually atill in mid air, so it is exploded cake that is messy. Sort of like after Helium and Anti-Helium-6 make contact.

boom


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> well, exploding caake is usually atill in mid air, so it is exploded cake that is messy. Sort of like after Helium and Anti-Helium-6 make contact.
> 
> boom




Details! Details!


----------



## Scott DeWar

details can be very importaant. such as the statement below that has two meanings with a comma being the difference:

Lets eat Grandpa!

Lets eat, Grandpa!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> details can be very importaant. such as the statement below that has two meanings with a comma being the difference:
> 
> Lets eat Grandpa!
> 
> Lets eat, Grandpa!




Point well taken.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> Lets eat Grandpa!




So THAT'S why your hands are always shakey.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> So THAT'S why your hands are always shakey.




Did you just call Dewar a grandpa?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope a cannibal.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope a cannibal.




Oh, that's okay then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

laughing disease -worlds most rare disease per guennis book world records- caused by the cannabalist act of consuming brains.

Actually causes tremmors and cramps that resemble belly shaking laughter.

IIRC


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION]: Allow me to intro duce you to some of my friends, meat Soy sause of kikkoman, Garlic of granulation, and white wine. 

Guys, meat fude.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Saw Thor yesterday. Damn that's a fine film. I shall be stealing many ideas for world design, mostly from the superbly Kirbyesk Asgard designs. 

Saw Your Highness earlier in the week, which was as expected atrocious trash. However I'm disturbed to say that hidden beneath the crude jokes was the core of an excellent film that could of been if they had a better script and tried to play it straighter, it could have been another Princess Bride...


----------



## megamania

Thor will be soooo good.

Looking to see it next Saturday with the kids.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.... what is a dragon doing wearing pants?!?




Basically it comes down to being embarrassed that he has no.... man parts.  So he covers up this fact.

Based on NEXTWAVE comicbook.  Very funny and very good read.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> is the hive habitually haphazard?




Has been for the past.... oh.... six months.  maybe a bit more.


The most active I remember is completeing a 1000 post thread in under a week.  The longest we just finished.


----------



## megamania

Rhun said:


> Is this the new hive? I see Dewar posting here, so I figure it must be some sort of free-for-all.




Basically


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> This is my not using multi qoute and quoting out of the order I received them:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the definition of the Hive.
> 
> Hive = A random stream of consciousness free-for-all often with cake or explosions.
> 
> 
> 
> Now initiating surprise in .....three.....two....one...
> 
> 
> 
> [sblock=Suprise]
> 
> YouTube - Surprised Kitty ... EXPLODING!!!
> [/sblock]




Hee hee   Reminds me of the quotes from the weasels from Roger rabbit... "You'll die someday from laughter"

Silly kitten go boom


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> It sure is
> 
> 
> So I see
> 
> 
> That's good
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on the head of another nail
> 
> 
> We have to choose? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> Boo!




ohhhh creative use of quotes.

My favorite thing to do is take boring political speeches and add the "bleep" to key words.   makes them sound dirty and almost enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Not even exploding cake?




If the cake explodes because a very scantly clad pretty woman pops out.... well what can I say... PUPPIES!


----------



## megamania

Rhun said:


> I like exploding cake. I do not like cleaning up exploding cake.




I'll clean (aka lick off) the icing if its on the pretty puppies I mean woman....  Lord- I apolgize for that.


----------



## megamania

It appears I am taking over the Hive again.


----------



## megamania

Watching the fourth Die Hard movie 

I forgot just how crazy the action is.


----------



## megamania

I would hate to be MaClane's insurance agent


----------



## Relique du Madde

Arrgg!  To many posts to reply to and im on my droid using tappa talk.   Damn you tappa talk for not having multiquote functionality.


Anyways, I've come to respect the unconditional wisdom of Cave Johnson.  I would post some of them but I would have to wait until I get home to have access to an internet browser that works good.


Anyways, I purchased a strange app that I mentioned elsewhere.  It basically is a random number generator that occasionally speaks one word at a time.  The thought behind its functionality is that its actually is analyzes a quantum flux capacitative field (using sensory information to generate random quantum strings and  using a a propriety formula and SCIENCE!) To determing if schrodenger's cat or a ghost is thinking or saying something, and that something is the word it displays.   

Most of the time it just barks out non sequitors and nonsence but every so often it makes me think why they hell did I spend 99 cents on something that may have no corrilation with anything? But then that's SCIENCE! for you... its like a cruel mistress that likes punching you in the sack just because it could.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Has been for the past.... oh.... six months.  maybe a bit more.
> 
> 
> The most active I remember is completeing a 1000 post thread in under a week.  The longest we just finished.




But wasn't like 30 - 50 % of that HIVE just the unspeakable one and his sock puppets talking to themselves?  Or was that the hive where everyone took part of because GoldMoon was on leave?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Is this the new hive? I see Dewar posting here, so I figure it must be some sort of free-for-all.






megamania said:


> Basically




is that basically it is a free for all because I am here or because basically it is the new hive?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

megamania said:


> Has been for the past.... oh.... six months.  maybe a bit more.
> 
> 
> The most active I remember is completeing a 1000 post thread in under a week.  The longest we just finished.




Well at least my hive was an achievement!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You mean as in the new feature?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> But wasn't like 30 - 50 % of that HIVE just the unspeakable one and his sock puppets talking to themselves?  Or was that the hive where everyone took part of because GoldMoon was on leave?




Yeah, sometimes the Hive was primarily him, but other times, perhaps when he was sleeping, the Hive got along fairly quickly even without him.  I know back then I was also here a lot more and there were a few people that seemed to spend a lot more time on the boards, such as GoldMoon, Blackrat, etc.

Heh, the Hive is where I got most of 7000+ posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

most of my posts are from all the  in the ooc and ic threads  of the games I have been in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ha my statics likely are:

90 % Hive Posts
1-7% OOC/ PBP
3% other


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> But wasn't like 30 - 50 % of that HIVE just the unspeakable one and his sock puppets talking to themselves?  Or was that the hive where everyone took part of because GoldMoon was on leave?




yes


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> is that basically it is a free for all because I am here or because basically it is the new hive?




yes


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You mean as in the new feature?




The Hive IS an achievement....   well kinda.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm watching the news and half expecting some sort of riot to begin.  After all, there are sports hooligans everywhere and wouldn't it be proper for a home team win in a distant arena to spark some chaos?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After the fuss we made about Arabs cheering the events of 9/11, I was hoping we'd take a less joyful approach...

Though I do have to agree with the burial at sea.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> After the fuss we made about Arabs cheering the events of 9/11, I was hoping we'd take a less joyful approach...




Funny you say that considering that earlier I was commenting elsewhere how all we needed was a burning picture of Osama or a burning Al Queda/Taliban flag to make it the inverse of a jihadist rally.


----------



## jonesy

Are you trying to have a Hive thread locked down before the post limit?

That would be an achievement since I don't think it's ever happened.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What?  We can't comment on the collective insanity that has swept the US?  I mean seriously if you didn't know how to read and had no sound you would think we won every medal in every event in the Olympics and every city won the big game verses their rival team.


----------



## jonesy

What was your pre-edit comic book comment about? I'm assuming Marvel Civil War, but I'm not really familiar with that.

Edit: I'm actually feeling surprisingly nonplussed by the whole thing. I was expecting to get some kind of a reaction in the eventuality, but nothing really.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dr. Doom is known to have been beaten by countless super heroes.  HOWEVER, soon after he is defeated it is revealed that it was only a "Doom-bot" that was defeated and not the real Doctor Doom.

There is also occurrences where characters claim they defeated villains but you never see the fight on panel.  Instead, you only hear about the event off hand, or are shown a teaser that the fight happened or will happen.  But you are always tasked to fill the blanks out mentally when characters mysteriously vanish between scenes.

So yeah, any Wow sediment I had quickly faded into skepticism.


----------



## jonesy

Except when it's Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Is this the new hive? I see Dewar posting here, so I figure it must be some sort of free-for-all.






megamania said:


> Basically






Scott DeWar said:


> is that basically it is a free for all because I am here or because basically it is the new hive?






megamania said:


> yes




gaaah!


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> If the cake explodes because a very scantly clad pretty woman pops out.... well what can I say... PUPPIES!






megamania said:


> I'll clean (aka lick off) the icing if its on the pretty puppies I mean woman....  Lord- I apolgize for that.






megamania said:


> It appears I am taking over the Hive again.






megamania said:


> Watching the fourth Die Hard movie
> 
> I forgot just how crazy the action is.






megamania said:


> I would hate to be MaClane's insurance agent





You go, man! You go.


----------



## megamania

Heard a rumor of a 5th Die Hard movie being made.


Seems its living up to its name.    Its hard to kill the series.....


----------



## megamania

Rhun said:


> You go, man! You go.




Don't encourage me.... I've gone on tangant rampages before where I've done a full un-interrupted page before on the Hive.


----------



## megamania

I'm soooo impaciant for Saturday.

I want to see Thor so bad.


----------



## megamania

Neca / Wizkids has ticked off many Heroclix players yet again.


First the fact that sets are selling out MONTHS before release time to the point many retailers can not even order them.

Then they changed the rules .... again.   They did this just 18-24 months ago.

Then retired more sets for tournament use.  All that can be used are the sold out ones that secondary sales demand often 50+ dollars for a good playable figure.

I'm kinda sick of it myself.    First no Dragon mag, then 4e, then no figures now heroclix trouble.    Sigh.... leave my freakin' hobbies alone people!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I feel your pain.  I hate frequent rules changes and prebanned expansion sets.  That's what ultimately drove me away from M:tG.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Heard a rumor of a 5th Die Hard movie being made.
> 
> 
> Seems its living up to its name.    Its hard to kill the series.....



Really? Huh. Had not heard of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They should combine it with the Final Destination series...with the movie being told from the POV of henchmen who survived the first 4 movies.


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> Heard a rumor of a 5th Die Hard movie being made.
> 
> Seems its living up to its name.    Its hard to kill the series.....




Man, I hope not. As much as I enjoyed those movies, McClane needs to retire.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've heard that there's also gonna be a 5th Terminator movie.


----------



## megamania

There will be a remake of the first Crow movie also


----------



## megamania

Now I'm sitting down to watch the animated Avengers series.

Just finished episode one which was decent.


----------



## megamania

Thor the Mighty is the second episode.   Showing the power levels I would expect of Thor and Asgard.

Hulk is the third episode.



So far they seem to be trying to tie in the Marvel Universe very well.


----------



## megamania

Loki as the Leader hires the Wrecking crew.  Its all tieing in the various villians and heroes already.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> There will be a remake of the first Crow movie also




Which I may or may not see.  I actually sorta like The Crow.  I own the TV series...

I don't expect much, but I'll probably see it eventually.  Which means I'll actually probably enjoy it.  Hah.  Crazy how that works.  Take a mediocre movie.  If you have high expectations, it comes away disappointing.  If you have low expectations, it comes away not too bad.


----------



## megamania

Though I consider myself a Marvel Zombie I still wish DC would get their act together and do some some stuff like this.

Movie or even animated series that draws everyone together in a good way.


----------



## megamania

Strong theme of SHIELD being bad.

Borrowing from "America Hi-jacked" of Ultimates fame I believe.


----------



## megamania

...... didn't expect that.



I should stop talking about the series for those looking to see it.   Though it clearly is taking cues from the Ultimate series.


----------



## megamania

Ah beuatiful!


James Howlett is a member of the Howling Commandos!


----------



## megamania

I really want to start drawing again.

Psi-borg storyline maybe?  Loosely based on a mix of my Megamania character and Valiant universe's HARD Corps.


----------



## megamania

I'm back and watching Avengers again


----------



## megamania

The Abomination looks like an Umberhulk.     Kinda neat and correct.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As a fellow artist of sorts, I have to ask: what kind of drawing do you do?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry DA, a slight detour on the crulty to animals:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Ultimate Dog Tease[/ame]

and now to the previously asked question on art.

I am not an artist in the least bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

here is an example of my art skills
oops, lets try this again

never mind. I got this message

This PNG image has the incorrect file extension. 

what ever that means.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think that means for some reason ENworld wants you to change your ping into a jpeg.


Also is anyone else afraid of that talking dog?


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I think that means for some reason ENworld wants you to change your ping into a jpeg.




His ping???


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is a jpeg, that is the funny thing about it. I looked at the file type when I was browsing for it and took not that it was indeed a jpeg.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> it is a jpeg, that is the funny thing about it. I looked at the file type when I was browsing for it and took not that it was indeed a jpeg.




Strange. My PC tries to save a lot of .jpgs as .png files though. I've had to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will try again l8r. heading out in a bit for a little bit.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> I will try again l8r. heading out in a bit for a little bit.




Hopefully doing something fun.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As a fellow artist of sorts, I have to ask: what kind of drawing do you do?




Comicbook stuff mainly


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> Comicbook stuff mainly




Like superheroes?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I started off with supers, too.  Good times.


----------



## Relique du Madde

When I was a little kid I started off drawing by drawing pictures of Carebears.... fighting each other.  For who knows how long there was a picture I drew glued to my house's second story room's wall of Sunshine (?) bear's blowing off Grumpy's head using a care bear stare.

I did one picture in kindergarten which was supposed to be of my favorite thing to do with my dad (it was a father's day assignment), which I drew my self fishing while my dad was getting drunk.  The description said "I like going fishing with my dad.  When he fishes he drinks beer."

Sadly, I'm not joking.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> When I was a little kid I started off drawing by drawing pictures of Carebears.... fighting each other.  For who knows how long there was a picture I drew glued to my house's second story room's wall of Sunshine (?) bear's blowing off Grumpy's head using a care bear stare.




Cool!!!



Relique du Madde said:


> I did one picture in kindergarten which was supposed to be of my favorite thing to do with my dad (it was a father's day assignment), which I drew my self fishing while my dad was getting drunk.  The description said "I like going fishing with my dad.  When he fishes he drinks beer."




Your father fishes the exact same way that I fish!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> Your father fishes the exact same way that I fish!




I think most people fish that way.  However, I'm pretty certain that if I were to do that picture as a kindergartener today, the teacher would call Child Protective Services on my Family and claim neglect or a dangerous home environment.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I think most people fish that way.  However, I'm pretty certain that if I were to do that picture as a kindergartener today, the teacher would call Child Protective Services on my Family and claim neglect or a dangerous home environment.




Ha! You could be right.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Hopefully doing something fun.




i splurged and bought a book. he he he.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You look absolutely psychotic in that picture.  I'm scared.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had a _Blazing Saddles _moment last night.

I recorded a horror movie with a long title on my DVR, and when I spotted it on the list of recorded shows, I had to stop...

I was trying to figure out why I had recorded a show called "30 Days of Nig"

(As it turns out, it was _30 Days of Night: Dark Days_ the non-Blaxploitation sequel to the original _30 Days of Night_.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> You look absolutely psychotic in that picture.  I'm scared.




as well you should be scared ... very very scared. Espically at midnight when MY ULTAMATE POWER ESCALATES TO ITS FEARSOME CRESCENDO!!! *MUA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!*

*cough cough* sorry about that. You wern't supposed to know about that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You look absolutely psychotic in that picture.  I'm scared.




I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that!

I need to get that book too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, when I saw that pict one of the first things I thought about was the old WWE wrastler Mick Foley.


----------



## Rhun

I'm with the others, Dewar. Psycho pic!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mua ha ah ha ha ha! I am to be feared!!!


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Mua ha ah ha ha ha! I am to be feared!!!




Nah, I'm too far away to fear you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is this a less fearsome pic?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galactus would totally kick Unicron's metallic ass.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: pHieR mE!


----------



## megamania

Thor kicked butt.


Not as strong as the Iron man series but still very good.


----------



## megamania

Rhun said:


> Like superheroes?




began with "Spider-Hulk"  back in 1978.

By 1984 I created the GI JOE of superheroes- America's Best

Then came The Ranger and the Mutant men soon after.

Then Survivor

and finally Megamania.

Megamania has had many various incarnations.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: pHieR mE!




Kill it with fire!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I did one picture in kindergarten which was supposed to be of my favorite thing to do with my dad (it was a father's day assignment), which I drew my self fishing while my dad was getting drunk.  The description said "I like going fishing with my dad.  When he fishes he drinks beer."
> 
> Sadly, I'm not joking.




I can top that.....  

At the age of four I came to understand the difference of boys and girls B-day suit wise.   I saw King Kong and decided to draw a "correct" version of a male and female Kong.   With pride I taped them on the outside of my bedroom door... unknown to my mother.
We had the plumbers come by and they found the drawings very good and commented on.... sizes of both.

My father was quite proud.  My mother couldn't find a hole deep enough to crawl into. 

so even as a lil' chil' I was perverted and liked puppies.

why is everyone moving away from me?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, when I saw that pict one of the first things I thought about was the old WWE wrastler Mick Foley.




Related to the Rhodes family in Bennington?  He looks like you but is 7'1 and 340 pounds of crazy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Thor kicked butt.
> 
> 
> Not as strong as the Iron man series but still very good.




The one thing about super hero and comic book movie is that its so hard to come up with a decend rating scale using movies as a base.  Like generally speaking Iron man is a 8 through 9, Batman begins and dark knight were an 8 through 10, then Scott Pilgram was a 1 through 8 depending on if you are a hipster, high on something, or older then 29.


----------



## megamania

Destroyed my lawn mower today.

half of my lawn was torn up for a new septic system last fall and the other half was torn up by a state plow truck (I think I have pictures of the crash still).

I asked my wife to rake it and she said she had.

Grass grew and I trusted she had and set out to mow.

She got what she thought was big rocks only.

The mower grabbed a rock, took large chunks out of the blade then wedged the rock into the cut grass chute area.

The blades are badly chipped, bent and the shaft bent. 

280 dollars later I got a new one.   No more heroclix for a bit. 

At least no one got hurt as the rock was expelled and rolled hard for about 5 feet.


----------



## megamania

True.

Especially with Thor.

He is not a god but god-like here.  So he is a less powerful but magically enhanced Superman kinda.

Destroyer went down waaaaay too easily.

Frost Giants max at a bout 8 feet tall.

But the story was still solid with some humor.  Especially as the rednecks line up to get his hammer.

The after credits scene was perhaps the weakest however of the series.  It does line up for the Avengers however.

Many names and such dropped that Thor / comicbook fans will spot and have a good time with including Agent Barton (Hawkeye).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I thought it was way stronger than the Thor hint at the end of Iron Man 2. In fact I really liked it, [sblock]Cosmic Cube!!![/sblock].

So will Nick Fury be appearing in Captain America?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: pHieR mE!




I should try that with my dog...but he doesn't fit in the sink.


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> Destroyed my lawn mower today.




I had to replace mine a couple years ago. And now the new one is having some issue where the front wheel lock keeps coming loose and the wheel flips around and digs into my lawn. It is giving me fits...everything I try to fix it lasts for a bit and then it starts doing it again. Grrr.


----------



## Relique du Madde

They need to get cracking on building hover lawn mowers.

Imagine the ability to effortlessly mow your lawn without worrying about getting your lawn mower's wheels stuck in the grass. Why?   Because there won't be any wheels!  That right your personal hover mower will be powered by a strongtium-9 fuzion power core that powers a military grade vtol turbine and consumer grade anti gravity unit that is guaranteed not to scoop up rocks and send these tiny projectiles of doom on a fatal trajectory, unless you want it.  

With a handy dandy WrongCo conversion kit you to can use your own personalized crop circles in a neighboring wheat field.  And that's not all!  Using our patented technology, you can also turn your hover mowe into stealth death machine capable of swooping down on unsuspecting hooligans and beheading them.

 What would you pay for such a marvel of SCIENCE!  ?  999.99?  599.99?  If you call now, you can obtain your own personal WrongCo hover mower for a one time price of 99.99!  But don't hesitate because we will throw in the crop circle, the death machine conversion kits and this lovely grey t-shirt for free!


----------



## jonesy

As long as the hover lawn mowers won't try to.. take over the world!

The Horrible Night Of The Living Lawn Mowers From The Crypt Of Vengeance Next Door To The House On A Hillside Of Evil Grass.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't forget: Maximum Overdrive


----------



## Wereserpent

Nom nom nom


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> What would you pay for such a marvel of SCIENCE!  ?  999.99?  599.99?  If you call now, you can obtain your own personal WrongCo hover mower for a one time price of 99.99!  But don't hesitate because we will throw in the crop circle, the death machine conversion kits and this lovely grey t-shirt for free!




Sold!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh.  I don't actually own a lawn mower yet.  Soon, however...


----------



## megamania

Mowed the lawn for the first time this year.... ugh.

Last fall we had a new septic system put in and last Feb we had a state plow truck crash in the other section of our yard.

Wife told me she had raked and cleared all debris.

So I need to have her explain the 4x6 inch rock that destroyed the blades and shaft to the mower....   (mum's day my butt!)

So 275 dollars later we got a new mower and the yard looks good.

My wallet.... shredded like the tall grass that was there.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Destroyed my lawn mower today.
> 
> half of my lawn was torn up for a new septic system last fall and the other half was torn up by a state plow truck (I think I have pictures of the crash still).
> 
> I asked my wife to rake it and she said she had.
> 
> Grass grew and I trusted she had and set out to mow.
> 
> She got what she thought was big rocks only.
> 
> The mower grabbed a rock, took large chunks out of the blade then wedged the rock into the cut grass chute area.
> 
> The blades are badly chipped, bent and the shaft bent.
> 
> 280 dollars later I got a new one.   No more heroclix for a bit.
> 
> At least no one got hurt as the rock was expelled and rolled hard for about 5 feet.




oh... my bad.  already mentioned it.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:


> Ugh.  I don't actually own a lawn mower yet.  Soon, however...




Welcome to the club! 



megamania said:


> Mowed the lawn for the first time this year.... ugh.




Sunday was the fourth or fifth mowing of my lawn this year.


----------



## megamania

So now I have to wait for a few weeks until Green lantern and X-Men come out then for my B-day Captain America.


----------



## megamania

Should have been about my third.

With the septic system work, they basically tilled the rich sewer fed earth so the grass is REALLY growing well this year.  It grew about 6 inches on Thursday to Friday.   Scarey.


----------



## Mark CMG

Considering what we are so full of, it might explain why we Americans' are collectively getting larger.


----------



## Styxs

The topic of this thread confused me so much that I will never know what it is about.


----------



## jonesy

It is about the journey of one who seeks enlightenment through philosophical bajubdawubda.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Styxs said:


> The topic of this thread confused me so much that I will never know what it is about.




It's about whatever comes into your mind.


After all, as a hive mind it is only natural that we need to know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mark CMG said:


> Considering what we are so full of, it might explain why we Americans' are collectively getting larger.




Wait...  I'm a tin hat, that means I'm full of conspiracy!!

THEREFORE  I'M THE ILLUMINATI!!


This week....


Kid Shows personalities will be controlled by Cthulhu in an attempt to destroy vegans.


Sadly, there are many tin hats who believe the Illuminati game is a Tarot for understanding what the actual illuminati is planning.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> It's about whatever comes into your mind.
> 
> 
> After all, as a hive mind it is only natural that we need to know.



Since we are the Hivemind, don't we already know what we know? I mean, I know that.. umm, oh, I see your point.

Please tell we the way to a higher state of existance, oh great us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Please tell we the way to a higher state of existance, oh great us.




Eat chicken fettuccine alfredo... on second thought just eat Alfredo.  If Alfredo doesn't want to be eaten, then eat Chicken.  If the chicken doesn't want to be eaten, then eat the fettucine. 

If you don't have any fettucine, order pizza even if they need to send it via a Soyuz rocket.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> If you don't have any fettucine, order pizza even if they need to send it via a Soyuz rocket.



Re-entry cooking. When Xtreme isn't extreme enough.


----------



## Mark CMG

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait...  I'm a tin hat, that means I'm full of conspiracy!!
> 
> THEREFORE  I'M THE ILLUMINATI!!





The Illuminati control the corn syrup.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Bjornny controls the Boy Sprouts of America to destroy the Church of Elvis? Hjo Hjo Hjo.


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> Should have been about my third.
> 
> With the septic system work, they basically tilled the rich sewer fed earth so the grass is REALLY growing well this year.  It grew about 6 inches on Thursday to Friday.   Scarey.




Last summer I had some issues with my phone line, and the phone company had to replace the underground wire. Instead of trenching around the perimeter of my yard, as they promised to do, they trenched across the center of my lawn. I was pissed.


----------



## jonesy

Is it just me or are all of the discussions in the RPG Industry board really depressing? Not the news pieces or the new products/interviews/whatnot stuff. The rest of it.


----------



## Rhun

jonesy said:


> Is it just me or are all of the discussions in the RPG Industry board really depressing? Not the news pieces or the new products/interviews/whatnot stuff. The rest of it.




I don't pay attention to that particular board. Why depressing?


----------



## jonesy

Rhun said:


> I don't pay attention to that particular board. Why depressing?



Because it seems that every discussion there turns into nothing but bickering.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I avoid that thread because of that reason.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  Uncanny X-Force had an issue which had Magneto send Wolverine on an assassination mission.  How he found out the location of X-Force's base, who knows.  However, there is one interesting conspiracy theory about the story:

The Nazi who was the target was killed for taking advantage of Magneto when he was a an adolescent growing up in the concentration camp.  

The evidence:  The X-Men editorial refusing to say the reasonings for the kill beyond saying "it's best to keep it unstated" and the look of terror in Magneto's eyes when he gave Wolverine the mission.


----------



## Rhun

jonesy said:


> Because it seems that every discussion there turns into nothing but bickering.




Ah, human nature at its finest.


----------



## megamania

AAAAARRRRGH!








Much better


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> AAAAARRRRGH!




I felt the same way earlier.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ashton Kutcher replacing Charlie Sheen  =  Worst idea.


----------



## Mark CMG

Never watched that show.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same here, and putting Ashton Kutcher on it makes me less likely to ever watch it.


----------



## megamania

Mark CMG said:


> Never watched that show.




me neither.


----------



## megamania

Tim is really pushing for me to restart Mutants & masterminds again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what show are you guys talking about that AK is replacing CS?
2 and a half men?


----------



## megamania

Rumor has it as such.


----------



## megamania

So for M&M game.... once I reread how to do combat....  I will begin with....

The two heroes (Tim as a Batman type and Cathy as a Wonder Woman meets Namor type)  will be on patrol when there will be an explosion in the night sky.  Something will fall out of the sky and crash into a building nearby.  They investigate (I hope) and find a lightly armored unconscience man.  Within minutes armored mystery men will arrive looking for the fallen man.  (Hopefully) They will take and hide the man (my Character).

When he comes too he has no memory of whom he is or how he survived the explosion and fall.  

As time goes he will discover new powers and become hunted by other people with military-type methods.   Mixed in with various villians.   Should be good.

Now if I could just get the scanner to work on the new computer and I would do a storyhour complete with drawings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> what show are you guys talking about that AK is replacing CS?
> 2 and a half men?




Yeah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> So for M&M game.... once I reread how to do combat....




The one thing that always trips me up in M&M is some character status changes like "Shaken."  For instance if you intimidate someone it lasts one round but if you use Emotion Control or fearsome presence its hard to tell how long it should last.

Of course in MM3e, since emotion control is becomes an Affliction which changes it to either one round or until the person makes their save.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I'm plotting a long weekend of RPG and other gaming over the August Bank Holiday (any british hivers, just give me a shout).

I'm planning a couple of one shots, a fun D&D rescue the Princess lark, and a second game (which appears to be the big seller). Jaegermonsters, crazed fun as the bouncing death machines wiv stoopid accents und great hats. Any hivers have thought on what system to use, I'm swinging between Dark Heresy and Feng Shui, though Merp/rolemaster may be worth it for the crits...

I also need a macguffin.


----------



## Blackrat

Since I'm posting on enw anyway, might as well come by here.

BOO!


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Since I'm posting on enw anyway, might as well come by here.
> 
> BOO!



As long as you don't start singing "Den Glider In". That's sooo 1995.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh dear Tzeentch, I'm already so fed up with the hockey that I could summon Khorne to the Kauppatori today...


----------



## Blackrat

On another note, [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION], you coming to RopeCon this year?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have no idea what you just said or even why you finns have a convention dedicated to rope.


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> On another note, [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION], you coming to RopeCon this year?



Can't. I'll be in London that week.



Relique du Madde said:


> I have no idea what you just said or even why you finns have a convention dedicated to rope.



Are you sure that the con stands for convention?


----------



## Blackrat

Nice, going there myself a few weeks earlier. Had to make sure to get vacation earlier so it wouldn't interfere with that 

Relique, it's a bdsm thing, you wouldn't understand


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Relique, it's a bdsm thing, you wouldn't understand



Oh, I know that one. Big Damn Sauna Marathon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Oh, I know that one. Big Damn Sauna Marathon.




"you have given out too much exp in the last 24 hours" 

blah


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Oh dear Tzeentch, I'm already so fed up with the hockey that I could summon Khorne to the Kauppatori today...




Blood for the Blood God!


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:


> Blood for the Blood God!




The sacrifice must be made!


----------



## Mark CMG

Blackrat said:


> I'm already so fed up with the hockey that I could summon Khorne to the Kauppatori today...





They gutted my Stanley Cup Blackhawks and look what it got them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So... end of the world.... yeah.  Who here is Still Alive?

 Still Alive


----------



## jonesy

I'm not.


----------



## Mark CMG

But I've got a library book due next week.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm a sinner and I know it.  However, now we get to go doing some Rapture-Repo, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm a sinner and I know it.




Lawyer is a euphemism for sinner.



> However, now we get to go doing some Rapture-Repo, right?




Rapture-Repo? 

I was planning on a used-shopping spree myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A sidenote,  I am thoroughly annoyed by the fact that I can't find a good full video or the famous Macho Man vs Steamboat match from Wrestlemainia 3. 

It's almost as if the WWE though it would be a good idea to Youtube block every part 1 video of that match.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Shockly I've been taken up by the Rapture. It's nice here.

Wait scales? claws? door opening. Your the Raptor not the Rapture!

AAAARGH!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dailymotion


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> So... end of the world.... yeah.  Who here is Still Alive?
> 
> Still Alive




I was raptured, of course.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think that we can all agree that if this was the end of the world, it was pretty lackluster because I feel fine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> I was raptured, of course.




Good thing you weren't ruptured, cause that would be a sticky situation.


----------



## jonesy

"What's that?"
"What?"
"The thing on your left."
"Oh, that. It's the end of the world."
"It's Monday already?"
"Hard to tell."
"Why would it be hard to tell?"
"It doesn't listen."
"It's a lovely colour."
"Isn't it? What would you like to do today?"
"I'd like to go to the Bridge Club. There is still a Bridge Club?"
"Most certainly. They wouldn't cancel that for anything."
"And this would qualify as anything."
"Yes indeed. Shall we?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am too busy analyzing this circuit to be taken away

xkcd: Circuit Diagram


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> i am too busy analyzing this circuit to be taken away
> 
> xkcd: Circuit Diagram




It is a shame you're not in Salt Lake. I'd have a job for you. I need to have my breaker box completely rewired (I want to bring in a larger feed to the house).


----------



## Scott DeWar

what do you have now"?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> what do you have now"?




Just a hundred amp feed, and it is pretty much maxed out. I'd like to go to 200 amps. Have 150 amps of that feed the house, and put in a separate 50 amp box for the garage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Easy enough. Too bad I am in Missouri .. .. .. . Wait, didn't you already mention that?


----------



## megamania

"... so the world is about to end.  What will you do?"



TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> A sidenote,  I am thoroughly annoyed by the fact that I can't find a good full video or the famous Macho Man vs Steamboat match from Wrestlemainia 3.
> 
> It's almost as if the WWE though it would be a good idea to Youtube block every part 1 video of that match.




That was a good match.   I miss Steamboat.  He was one of my early favorites.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm a sinner and I know it.  However, now we get to go doing some Rapture-Repo, right?




To quote Rihanna...


"I'm bad but I'm so good at it."


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> So... end of the world.... yeah.  Who here is Still Alive?
> 
> Still Alive




Please out out if you are alive.....

Mega
"Here"

Mania
"Yup

Al
yussum

Ugh

Ugh?

Ugh!

Uh!   Napping  Me here now

Sith Mania
Lowly cur... how dare you ask if I am here.  Can you not feel my presence?



Hmmmm.... yup.  We're all here.  There is still 12/23/12 however


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Since I'm posting on enw anyway, might as well come by here.
> 
> BOO!






"Boo Boo... whatz in the En Worlda today?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Boredom since I was expecting that some people would have gone crazy since the world didn't end.  At least we still are counting down to 2012, so hereMs to seeing if the Mayan algorithm is better!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I guess your expectations were set too high Relique


----------



## Bold or Stupid

As a long time shadowrun geek, I'm looking forward to this christmas eve, when magic returns. Though the lack of Native Americans in concentration camps isn't helping the chances SR being true...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> As a long time shadowrun geek, I'm looking forward to this christmas eve, when magic returns. Though the lack of Native Americans in concentration camps isn't helping the chances SR being true...




Are you sure those were concentration  camps and not fema camps?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure those were concentration  camps and not fema camps?




same thing.


----------



## jonesy

Female camps? Are they hot females? Bikini beach, here I come. Don't forget your suntan lotion. Oh, yeeaah. BBQ in the evening. But nobody better sing campfire songs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

camp down races start to day do dah do dah .. .. .. .. 

on the other hand, I just got to see hail (marble sized) from a t storm- it has been a while since that has happened.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyone else find playing Prismatic Wars FRUSTRATING?   Its like anytime I play a level with random cards all my worst cards are selected except for a good one and then I end up loosing because of computer knows how to get combos pluses and what not.


----------



## jonesy

Snarky response: learn the plus rules, or don't play random.

Actual response: I've been staying away from the game after I lost a dragon to some really crappy cards which pulled a plus combo. 

There's a lot of luck involved in the game, and the computer sometimes seems to have all of it. And other times I swear it sees my cards even when it shouldn't.


----------



## megamania

'allo one and all.


Everyone have a great weekend?


----------



## Rhun

megamania said:


> Everyone have a great weekend?




I wouldn't say great. But it was a pretty good weekend.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Snarky response: learn the plus rules, or don't play random.
> 
> Actual response: I've been staying away from the game after I lost a dragon to some really crappy cards which pulled a plus combo.
> 
> There's a lot of luck involved in the game, and the computer sometimes seems to have all of it. And other times I swear it sees my cards even when it shouldn't.




Yeah, I enjoyed the game for a little while until it got to the point where it seemed like I couldn't do anything.  Haven't played for a while now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I's such a pointless event especially since both of them do not deserve to be the leader of the X-Men.  I mean seriously both of them been doing sleazy things which should disqualify them from being the head of mutant-dom.  The X-men should elect a new leader.  Hell, they say Storm was a good one so I elect her over say Emma Frost or anyone who spent any amount of time as a major villain.


And seriously.. without healers Cyclops would so be dead if he fought Wolverine since it took an entire X-Men team to take Wolverine down  when he was possessed by demons in a recent Wolverine arc.


----------



## Rhun

I hate to say it, but I'm just not all that up on the modern x-man. I gave up reading the comics a long time ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm just not all that up on the modern x-man. I gave up reading the comics a long time ago.




Believe me, during the last 5 or so years the main storyliine has been about how awesome Cyclops is, how he's never wrong, how mutants would be extinct if it wasn't for his leadership skills which makes him worshipable, and about how Professor X is d-bag perv who mind rapes people just to hide his failings.

So your not currently reading comics or X-Men doesn't make you miss that much.  Especially since a lot of the rabid fans thinks that the most of the books have sucked during Matt Fraction's and Joe Quesada's run. 

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> Believe me, during the last 5 or so years the main storyliine has been about how awesome Cyclops is, how he's never wrong, how mutants would be extinct if it wasn't for his leadership skills which makes him worshipable, and about how Professor X is d-bag perv who mind rapes people just to hide his failings..




When I used to read the X-Men (The Uncanny X-Men), Cyclops wasn't even a member. He was a member of X-Factor, if I recall. Goes to show how long it has been for me, eh?


----------



## jonesy

Last time I read X-Men regularly was when Wolverine and Rogue were made to kiss each other by mind control.

Hmm. Is it weird that I don't know if the phrase 'kiss each other by mind control' narrows the field at all?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*this is a rock concert*

just thought I would share this musical moment.


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Rhun

Groan @ Relique's post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> Groan @ Relique's post.




I don't see you contributing a rock pun.


----------



## Rhun

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't see you contributing a rock pun.




In the words of the dwarves: "Be careful what you take for granite, or your shale regret it."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"I know
It's only rocks that roll
But I like it!"

- words & lyrics by Micah Jagged


----------



## Scott DeWar

I feel like I am so insignificant-like another brick in a wall.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I feel like I am so insignificant-like another brick in a wall.



A Freudian psychoanalyst would blame your mortar.  Obviously, you need to develop more grit.  Grow some stones.

Ore you could just learn to live with this sediment you have about yourself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If I drunk, then this would be a perfict time for a gold margarita on the rocks with a lime chaser.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> If I drunk, then this would be a perfict time for a gold margarita on the rocks with a lime chaser.




Or a Cement Mixer.

Or really...anything "on the rocks."


----------



## Rhun

Or you could just get stoned.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's a rocky proposition for many of us.


----------



## Rhun

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's a rocky proposition for many of us.




Well, once you hit rock bottom, you don't have many options.


----------



## jonesy

You guys crag me up.


----------



## Rhun

jonesy said:


> You guys crag me up.




Rock solid puns will do that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was plaqying poker with my friend clifft when i lost all my $$ to a bluff. He took it all and made off to boulder.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like that fractured your friendship.  I don't know about you, but I would have gone volcanic!  Then I'd gorge myself on cookies to make the hurt go away.


----------



## Scott DeWar

actually ice cream: Rocky road.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I should have deduced that would be your preference- after all, it was sedimentary, my dear DeWar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

yes, we officially lost  marbles.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that reminds me: chocolate - vinella marble Ice cream!

in hind sight, i should have asked clay to join that poker game.


----------



## Rhun

You guys keep digging deep.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's a bad habit of mine.


----------



## Relique du Madde

c-c-C-COMBO BREAKER!​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHCbp5LTgbU]YouTube - ‪"Link to the Future" Fanfilm‬‏[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

These two are some of my favourite KitH skits:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkICu1VCRuo]YouTube - ‪The Kids in the Hall: Gunslinger 1‬‏[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNKqctxcRfY]YouTube - ‪D Foley, The Gunslinger‬‏[/ame]

That always makes me smile.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just had one of those nights where a random hot Asian chick who is drunk terrified and crying rings on your door bell?


----------



## 1_particular_person

Relique du Madde said:


> I just had one of those nights where a random hot Asian chick who is drunk terrified and crying rings on your door bell?



Why doesn't that ever happen tome? pfft.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I just had one of those nights where a random hot Asian chick who is drunk terrified and crying rings on your door bell?



I just wonder, why is there a question mark at the end of that sentence.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I noticed that. Good question there


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I just wonder, why is there a question mark at the end of that sentence.




Maybe he's also drunk and he's not entirely sure if that happened or not.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was because I thought I wrote, "Have you ever had one of those nights where ... ? I just did."


----------



## Scott DeWar

you were _*REALLLLLY*_ drunk, weren't you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

That would have made things a lot more awkward.


----------



## Scott DeWar

on a serious note, did you call the police for her, if that is what was needed?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, cuz well, something felt off.  She said she was drunk... it didn't seem like she was very drunk, but then she she was crying and was terrified then kept saying that she "didn't want to go with them."

There were too many red flags.. too many things that could go wrong if we didn't.


----------



## megamania

Too many flags and police reminds me of my ordeal of the drug smugglers I was trying to help last fall.   

What

an

experience


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I just had one of those nights where a random hot Asian chick who is drunk terrified and crying rings on your door bell?




ah.....

Reminds me of college.   Not asian... not drunk.....

But it turn out she was pushed out of a moving car while fighting with her (ex) boy friend.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe he's also drunk and he's not entirely sure if that happened or not.




One person's dream is another person's nightmare


----------



## megamania

Busy day here

Started with orders at the store.

Paying my respects to a deceased neighbor

Going shopping and getting Capt America figures, paint supplies and the most recent W mania

Painted maybe a tenth of the house.  (summer project)

Mowed tha lawn which is finally coming together

Grilled dogs for lunch

Grilled Bar B Q Chicken now for dinner

and we'll see Pirates tonight


All in all...  a good day


----------



## jonesy

And that was our reporter megamania, living the life.

In other news, world still here and doing fine.

Tomorrow, more stuff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Grilled dogs for lunch



I'm assuming since you used the plural: you went with something smallish...

Chihuahuas?  Dachshunds?  Bichon Freise?


----------



## Scott DeWar

....and still no rapture! ....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> ....and still no rapture! ....




A bunch or birds in my neighborhood were raptured, but then I discovered it was only my little bother having target practice with his pellet gun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

if this were Lackland AFB, then it would be pigeons missing and 'chicken' would be on the menu.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm assuming since you used the plural: you went with something smallish...
> 
> Chihuahuas?  Dachshunds?  Bichon Freise?




puppies.   Meat is very tender... not tough.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> A bunch or birds in my neighborhood were raptured, but then I discovered it was only my little bother having target practice with his pellet gun.




rapture....rupture......   its all good


----------



## megamania

CM has its what's for lunch.... I do the What i did today.




Today included watching WM 27 (most of it at least)

Cursing that I spent money on the pirates movie

Slept in

More painting

Second shower of the day

More E-Cream on sun burned calves and shoulders

and now to the store to work until the AM hours.... 

Tommorrow is off so more painting


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've decided.

If I ever could get super powers, I'll ask for this guy's super powers.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yBnl_krN_U]YouTube - ‪Best Action Scenes Ever!!! (Indian Robot Endhiran)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Bold or Stupid

What the heck!?! That started like a bad matrix clone then it gets trippy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's why I would love to have his robotic powers.  Seriously, if sky net had a bunch of him humanity would have been completely.annihilated... as long as a dance number didn't spontaneously start.


----------



## megamania

wHAZ SUP?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing.  Just watched my little brother's hockey team win their quarter finals match in a tournament.  Its one of those point talley tournaments so his team is now in the finals and are ranked number one 

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Jdvn1

These puns are knocking me stone cold


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.



Soon I will have figured out which posts are and which aren't and then I will take over the world! But first, I want ice cream. Then the world! Maybe after a bit more ice cream. We'll see.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here's a hint, any post made while I'm not using a laptop or a computer or tablet.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Here's a hint, any post made while I'm not using a laptop or a computer or tablet.



Aha! World domination, here I come! Right after some ice cream.


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:


> Aha! World domination, here I come! Right after some ice cream.



If you get a milk shake, it's easier to walk and have ice cream at the same time. World domination doesn't have to wait!

I had pickle ice cream not long ago. Delicious stuff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You're making me hungry... or is it thirsty?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I had pickle ice cream not long ago. Delicious stuff.




I used to dip my french fries in many things, among them, vanilla milk shakes. _ Tasty!_


----------



## Jdvn1

World domination postponed due to confusion!

Fries dipped in milk shakes is something I learned about in Dallas!

So I went to this really amazing 11 course meal, and the chef explained that a pregnant woman challenged him to make pickle ice cream... so that became one of the courses.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I used to dip my french fries in many things






Quoting out of context ftw!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> the chef explained that a pregnant woman challenged him to make pickle ice cream...




Long ago, I learned you could make ice cream from anything.  However, I'm not sure you would want to eat some of the possible flavors one can make.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Fries dipped in milk shakes is something I learned about in Dallas!




What an odd coinky-dink!  I first did it while living in Irving- a Dallas suburb, for those who don't know- and of my own free will and volition.  I wonder...


> Long ago, I learned you could make ice cream from anything. However, I'm not sure you would want to eat some of the possible flavors one can make.




In New Orleans, a restaurant by the name of The Fragrant Rose made all or nearly all of its dishes with garlic.  Including the ice cream.  Never had the pleasure of going there, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Quoting out of context ftw!



A gentleman has no idea of what you're implying, sir.

OTOH, I do, but you may wish to put together a tutorial for the higher-class types around here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A gentleman has no idea of what you're implying, sir.




When has a lawyer ever been a gentleman?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Like I would know?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't all you law types have some secret club where you hang out with decoder rings and come up with your plans on taking over the world through litigious actions?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a decoder ring, but it's not for any lawyer organization.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Long ago, I learned you could make ice cream from anything.  However, I'm not sure you would want to eat some of the possible flavors one can make.



Yeah--there's a city in Venezuela called Merida. Its claim to fame is having the most flavors of ice cream in the world.

I can vouch for pickle ice cream, though. Good stuff!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What an odd coinky-dink!  I first did it while living in Irving- a Dallas suburb, for those who don't know- and of my own free will and volition.  I wonder...



I always find people who "have done it forever," or that say that it's really common... doesn't seem that common to me, though!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I was a teen when first I did that, and I haven't done it in 20 years.  Part of that is I don't eat that many milkshakes.  And up until now, I'm the only person I know of who _ever_ did it.


----------



## El Mahdi

Jdvn1 said:


> Fries dipped in milk shakes is something I learned about in Dallas!




I independently discovered this, also of my own free will and volition, in Michigan about 25 years ago.  I guess I need to get around to making that Wikipedia page and immortalizing my claim of discovery.

It's just the combination of simultaneous salt and sweet...a classic combination.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

El Mahdi said:


> I independently discovered this, also of my own free will and volition, in Michigan about 25 years ago.  I guess I need to get around to making that Wikipedia page and immortalizing my claim of discovery.
> 
> It's just the combination of simultaneous salt and sweet...a classic combination.




Well, start that damn wiki!  But realize, I did it back in _1983_, "Mr. Discoverer."  Recognize!


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, start that damn wiki! But realize, I did it back in _1983_, "Mr. Discoverer." Recognize!




Okay.  I'll put you down as an concurrent independent discoverer.

Just because I don't want to piss off Texas...


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In New Orleans, a restaurant by the name of The Fragrant Rose made all or nearly all of its dishes with garlic.  Including the ice cream.  Never had the pleasure of going there, though.




With a name like that, they should make rose petal ice cream.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wooot Aurora!  WB again.


Rose petals taste weird and turn your tongue red.  True story.


----------



## Jdvn1

El Mahdi said:


> It's just the combination of simultaneous salt and sweet...a classic combination.



There's a place by here that makes fries twice-fried in duck fat, and you can get them with salted caramel. It's amazing.


----------



## Jdvn1

El Mahdi said:


> Just because I don't want to piss off Texas...




That, in general, is a good philosophy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Have you had rose petal ice cream? I've seen it but haven't tried it. I've had rose water...


----------



## Scott DeWar

At the present time we are having a loud chorus of cicada bugs-usually not out until late July- and on the Sedalia, Mo radio station a DJ mentioned Ice Cream made here in Columbia made of those bugs. This is a hoax (I hope!!))


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> At the present time we are having a loud chorus of cicada bugs-usually not out until late July- and on the Sedalia, Mo radio station a DJ mentioned Ice Cream made here in Columbia made of those bugs. This is a hoax (I hope!!))


----------



## Mark CMG

Scott DeWar said:


> At the present time we are having a loud chorus of cicada bugs-usually not out until late July- and on the Sedalia, Mo radio station a DJ mentioned Ice Cream made here in Columbia made of those bugs. This is a hoax (I hope!!))





So, cicadas scream for ice cream?


----------



## Mark CMG

Jdvn1 said:


> There's a place by here that makes fries twice-fried in duck fat, and you can get them with salted caramel. It's amazing.





Must . . . (*gasp*) . . . try . . . (*choke*) . . . this . . . (*cough*) . . . soon . . . (Sounds dangerous!)


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Is off to demonstrate Conquest of Nerath at the UK Games Expo. According to the guideline Esdevium have sent me today I will be Wizards of the Coast. So any sweeping policy descions people want?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, make everything that they released prior to 4e ogl.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> So, cicadas scream for ice cream?




They sure are trying! They were really loud yesterday.



Relique du Madde said:


>



Heh, My sentiments exactly



Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, make everything that they released prior to 4e ogl.



What he said!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bold or Stupid said:


> Is off to demonstrate Conquest of Nerath at the UK Games Expo. According to the guideline Esdevium have sent me today I will be Wizards of the Coast. So any sweeping policy descions people want?



Yeah, hire that Jdvn1 guy to run things in the D&D department.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think [MENTION=59727]Bold or Stupid[/MENTION] is teasing us since he has yet to reveal what sweeping policy changes he set into motion for the _World's number one role playing game_ tm during his convention.  You would at least think he would make a tweet or something on WOTC's twitter page mention the Rerelease of 3.x or something.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Sadly I was to busy demonstrating the (Excellent) Conquest of Nerath. I just couldn't get the time to blog anything and now my powwah is gone. Tear.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Please tell us you made epic changes like renaming the monk class to "Chuck Norris."


----------



## Wereserpent




----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Please tell us you made epic changes like renaming the monk class to "Chuck Norris."



I thought everyone already plays with that house rule.


----------



## jonesy

Who's Chuck Norris?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He's the guy who was a competitive martial arts champion, has been in a host of awe-inspiring action films and TV shows, endorses Total Gym...and who killed you 3 months ago, but you just don't know it yet.


----------



## jonesy

I contemplated asking "Who is Chuck Norris? " but I figured that would spoil it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I contemplated asking "Who is Chuck Norris? " but I figured that would spoil it.


----------



## jonesy

Woohoo! An achievement! No, not the 3000 posts.

I finally got back to 1.00 posts per day. During the year and some when I was away it dropped down to 0.45


----------



## Scott DeWar

You need to post like 20 times a day and watch things go bonkerss!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...and who killed you 3 months ago, but you just don't know it yet.



Oh I know it happened, i just got better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Woohoo! An achievement! No, not the 3000 posts.
> 
> I finally got back to 1.00 posts per day. During the year and some when I was away it dropped down to 0.45




You know the scary thing is?  I decided to check how many posts per day "he that should not be mentioned" has, and it's still above 10 and that's not including all the sock puppets!   It'll take several years for him to fall below  1.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's...impressive/disturbing.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Woohoo! An achievement! No, not the 3000 posts.
> 
> I finally got back to 1.00 posts per day. During the year and some when I was away it dropped down to 0.45




At one point in time I used to have like 3-something posts per day.  Now... I'm lucky to have 3 posts per week.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sadly, it wasn't entirely my choice to cut back.  The "Bad Event" really hurt my interest in the Hive for a long time and then the 4e/3e thing hurt my interest in the rest of the forum.

Now, I post in the Hive occasionally, but I virtually never post anywhere else anymore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Sadly, it wasn't entirely my choice to cut back.  The "Bad Event" really hurt my interest in the Hive for a long time and then the 4e/3e thing hurt my interest in the rest of the forum.




That's pretty much the same with alot of people who used to post in the HIVE.  Yhat and not liking the changes that happened to ENWorld.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am only at 7.xx posts per day. I am sorry about the perpetration of edition wars has drove  you away dog moon, but those kind of things will always tend to elicit deep emotional responses by the grognards  on line. 

on an aside, grognards was not in my computer's dictionary.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> on an aside, grognards was not in my computer's dictionary.



It comes from Napoleons army. It means Old Guard.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's official:  Xmen: Schism is because Kid Omega comes back to earth (While Cyclops is at the UN giving some speech) then mind fries every human in the room (unknown if fatal or not).

The schism is because I guess Wolverine wants to put down  Kid Omega for good and Cyclops wants to hive him amnesty on X-Man Isle or he doesn't want to put Kid Omega down.  PROBLEM is that up until like 6 months ago Cyclops was all in favor of putting down big threats to mutant like Kid Omega.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I am only at 7.xx posts per day. I am sorry about the perpetration of edition wars has drove  you away dog moon, but those kind of things will always tend to elicit deep emotional responses by the grognards  on line.
> 
> on an aside, grognards was not in my computer's dictionary.




You better be sorry.  From what I've heard you started half of them!



*I don't think I actually heard this from anybody*


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's official:  Xmen: Schism is because Kid Omega comes back to earth (While Cyclops is at the UN giving some speech) then mind fries every human in the room (unknown if fatal or not).
> 
> The schism is because I guess Wolverine wants to put down  Kid Omega for good and Cyclops wants to hive him amnesty on X-Man Isle or he doesn't want to put Kid Omega down.  PROBLEM is that up until like 6 months ago Cyclops was all in favor of putting down big threats to mutant like Kid Omega.




Hrm... Well I'm certainly out of the loop.  I have no idea who Kid Omega is... and I don't know when the Xmen got an island!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kid omega was a character that Grant Morison created.  He was a telepath that got so dispondant that his idol (a gay? mutant fashion designer) was murdered that he started using drugs that boost mutant powers while turning the user psychotic, started to act like a neo-nazi, and began to dressed like he was from clockwork orange.  He started a riot at Xavier's school killed several students then he himself ODed, became a pshychic energy being and turned into a Pheonix (because Morison decided that anyone who is an ultra powerful anything can gain Pheonix force powers).

X-man Island is what I call the X-man's base of operations that is located Off the coast of San Francisco.  It's basically Astroid X (which did not blow up in the atmosphere but sunk in the Pacific Ocean) and is stuck in place by a massive pylon built by the Atlantians.  The island somehow has a beach, which extends several dozen yards even though its a rock on a stick, and is able to sustain its entire populace of 200 mutants through farming (when the astroid is entirely made of rock and is almost completely covered by buildings), and Iceman peeing into a water holding tank daily.

Sadly all the above is true.


----------



## megamania

I start insulin next week


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I start insulin next week




oh fun. i take 4 shots a day of the stuff. i feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcV4LVhSRLg]YouTube - ‪Bike thief chopping a tree down to steal a bike‬‏[/ame]

These guys obviously have no levels in Rouge.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> oh fun. i take 4 shots a day of the stuff. i feel like a pin cushion.




ahhhh....

That didn't help


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - &[URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=x202a]#x202aBike thief chopping a tree down to steal a bike&#x202c‏[/url]
> 
> These guys obviously have no levels in Rouge.




Obviously a tree lover and environmentalist..... idiot


----------



## megamania

So.... what shall I type to myself about today?



The Insulin thing.


Pertrified of the idea of stabbing myself (serial killer or ritual suicide...you decide) but Even at a dangerous diet of about 500-750 calories a day of no carbs or sugers I was too high.

Watched a video or two on the subject.   Looks better than I had originally thought.   Pinch fat on stomach and stab that.   Not the arm.  

Get "trained" on it Monday and thus begin my new daily ritual.   Have not decided on when to do it... morning or before going to bed.   Leaning to night time.


----------



## megamania

Daughter is having a sleep over tonight with her friends.  Two of them are moving to the Carolinas next month. This may be the last time the five of them are together.

We found a group photo of them from her 16th B-day and had the girls sign it as a gift to the girl leaving.   She was touched. (in the head)

I'm taking refuge in the game room.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of the game room.   I have decided to get back into writing my Storyhour of John Play.   

I wish the two writing programs worked together from the old and new computers.   Pain rewriting large sections.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of John Play.......

I last wrote of him reaching the edge of the Demon Wastes.  He is about to uncover a nasty bit of work by House Cannith as they have begun to use Khyber Crystals with Docent technology to create.... Fiendish Warforged!


So the hero has to save the possessed brother from demons that are up no good as they "bargin" with House Cannith whom only think they have the situation under control.

Involves a huge map.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I wish the two writing programs worked together from the old and new computers.   Pain rewriting large sections.




What kind of files were they saved as? I ask since there might be a middle man program you could use to convert over (though unfortunately you will need to do some reworking if their were).


----------



## megamania

Speaking of huge maps.....

I just assembled the 4ft x 8ft map of the main camp.  Involves Dungeon Tiles of forest, caverns and water with caverns mixed with other company maps and my own stuff.

Then a 2x3 ft secondary map of the Kyber Shard cell filled with lava.


The best part... once built I covered them with plexi-glass so even if I don't finish this project by September it will remain intact.   Even from the powers that belong the all powerful and terrorizing might of the great CAT-zilla (Tigger) it should hold up.

I think I am missing a die and one figure from his last "rampage" when I had the kids map set up last fall.

Freakin' cat.... gotta love him.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What kind of files were they saved as? I ask since there might be a middle man program you could use to convert over (though unfortunately you will need to do some reworking if their were).




Word Perfect vs Windows 7


Especially the sections with text boxes.


----------



## megamania

I have nothing to report about my cat otherthan to say he is old and farts a lot.


----------



## megamania

Thursday I went to NYC to the American Museum of Natural History.

Hi-lights-

T-Rex and Bronto fossils

Aztec Calendar

Prehistory man

Getting away from BOTH jobs for the day


----------



## megamania

Thought I had a nibbble.   Guess not.


----------



## megamania

I miss the DnD miniatures.  The debates of what would be in the next set and what we have too much of already.  The complaints of color as one readily uses the figurines with great joy.

sigh


WoTC has really messed with the hobby as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## megamania

Watched The Mechanic last night..... possibly the worst Jason Stamos movie ever.


The flip side... I began to watch Black Lagoon the Anime series.  Decent series.

Still waiting for my Green lantern: Emerald Knights.   At the post office but I couldn't get to the counter before it closed today.    Buggers!


----------



## megamania

Appears no one uis biting so I'm off to different shores.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I miss the DnD miniatures.  The debates of what would be in the next set and what we have too much of already.  The complaints of color as one readily uses the figurines with great joy.
> 
> sigh
> 
> 
> WoTC has really messed with the hobby as far as I'm concerned.




I loved some of the minis, but some of the paint jobs WERE shoddy.

One of the things I like most in plastic prepaints is when they use the medium to do things that other materials simply can't do well.  So I love it when I find minis with transparencies, for instance, or that have convoluted forms that would be too weighty with metal.

(To explain, I have more than one lead dragon (or some such) that has developed a droop as the weight of the metal bends the sculpture.)

Personally, I think they got off the rails when they tried to make it collectible.  I'd rather buy the minis I want to buy than have to sort through stuff I don't want.  I've been buying minis since 1977- I don't NEED anymore dwarves, elves and humans.  A behir, though...I wanted one of those _BAAAAD._


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been researching.  Downloading and installing  

It doesn't look like any programs except word perfect is able to read Word perfect files.  You can download a 30 trial of the newest version of wordPerfect from corel.  It will allow you to open word perfect 4.2 files, so if you have a version of word perfect that is older then that, you might be out of luck. In other words, as long as you had it installed on a windows machine you are good.

Luckily, if you do have word perfect 4.2 you will be able to save your work as a word (.doc) file which is good since it will allow you to open the files in open office if you don't want to set down a large sum of money to purchase windows office.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I loved some of the minis,   A behir, though...I wanted one of those _BAAAAD._




One of the best figures they made.   I really really like the one I have.


----------



## megamania

That's the thing about buying a computer ten years later......



Tried e-mailing some of the stuff to myself hoping to cheat the system that way but the text boxes didn't work well that way.   oh well.




The worst is I have a nearly complete template list done on the old computer that gives the entire listing with-
name, source, edition CR mod, new type/result then the entire what to do and why section.    Very very complete.   Literally hundreds maybe even over a thousand templates entered.  I have the last 30 or so from one last book but the printer is shot and I can't transfer it over.


Maybe I'll ask a few friends with medium aged computers and better printers if I slip them some money they could print it out for me.... there's a thought....


----------



## Relique du Madde

As long as the files are saved in a relatively common file format or were saved using a program that is popular enough that the company still produces it and  maintains legacy file formats you shouldn't have to worry too much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

insulin note. I have been able to get brave enough to inject into either bicep, either thigh and either hip. I found that because I use my stomach muscles so much, the bellyshot is actually too painful to do. I also use a 30 gauge needle.


----------



## megamania

I'll know more of the details after Monday afternoon.

I've been concerned somewhat about the stomach injections if only because I do have a rounded gut it is relatively solid.   Injecting near the muscle I understand is painful.  I never even thought about the needle size..... I'm twitching in unease again.


----------



## megamania

Allo'
Just checking in as I return to updating / retyping character sheets.  Watching Smallville Season 9 also.


My kids and their friends are very impressed with the new table set-up.


----------



## megamania

QUOTE  Dannyalcatraz:   " AAAAAARGH- you mock me with your fortune! "

Not an easy one to get and in truth I wish I had one more.   It really is one of the best looking figures released.


Thanx for the XP hit however.   It's lonely at level 6


----------



## jonesy

I had a chance to buy a behir, but didn't realize how hard they were to get, and didn't. Blah.


----------



## megamania

Yeah, that goes for a lot of the figures.

I was considering spending some money and get some duplicates / missing figures I want but the prices are already increasing.

Ah well.....


----------



## megamania

Just a thought / observation-

I must have the highest post count of anyone under level 10.... sigh.... eventually I'll reach at least a 7.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as for the needles , dont worry too much. i suffered from neoropathy, not the kind where go eventually go numb, but the rarer one where every thing hurts much mor then i go numb. So the needloe thing was way worse then it really should have been, and that is why ai needed the find different areas of injection.

If you can pinch fat on your theigh, you shoud be able to use that spot well enough. just as whoever it is that is training you on the injections.

AND QUIT BEING A WORRY WORT, OR I WILL START BUGGING YOU ABOUT IT! ha!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Just a thought / observation-
> 
> I must have the highest post count of anyone under level 10.... sigh.... eventually I'll reach at least a 7.




There's actually several people with lower... with higher post counts, like he that shall not be named and another mega poster who also was banned.   Also I think there are one or two old timers who are higher then you who disabled XP but I'm not sure if that counts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a side note, I saw the us destroyer that was parked of Malibu last night. Keyword: Night.  :/  

While we were there I we saw alot of the sailors* return to the pier so they could wait for their ferry back to the ship. 

* The tip off they were Navy sailors (although civilian dressed) was that they all had shaved heads and I doubt there are many skin heads who would backpack in Malibu.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania, you are now level 7


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - &[URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=x202a]#x202aBike thief chopping a tree down to steal a bike&#x202c‏[/url]
> 
> These guys obviously have no levels in Rouge.




Rouge is not a class.  It might be a Bard alternative class feature to make yourself more attractive, but it is most definitely not a class.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> The flip side... I began to watch Black Lagoon the Anime series.  Decent series.




I like that series.  I own the entire series.  My favorite character is the Chinese lady.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> The worst is I have a nearly complete template list done on the old computer that gives the entire listing with-
> name, source, edition CR mod, new type/result then the entire what to do and why section.    Very very complete.   Literally hundreds maybe even over a thousand templates entered.  I have the last 30 or so from one last book but the printer is shot and I can't transfer it over.




Wow.  That sounds like something I wish I had on hand.  I had worked on something like that a while ago, but never finished.  Too many templates!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> At one point in time I used to have like 3-something posts per day.  Now... I'm lucky to have 3 posts per week.




Those were the days...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I loved some of the minis, but some of the paint jobs WERE shoddy.



You get what you pay for.

They were fairly cheap at the time, anyways. Now it's ludicrous how expensive they get.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Marvel Cancels Uncanny X-Men.... just so they could relaunch it the next month as Uncanny X-Men #1.

They also will launch an official Wolverine and the X-Men book because you know... you want to read a wolverine book that features the X-Men.  Why not Just keep Uncanny X-Force and move everyone that sides with Wolverine into Uncanny X-Force?







What's funny is that everyone on the usual comic book sights are over analyzing that image and trying to form X-men teams, which I fnd funny because I recognized immediately that the image was recycled art from the same artist.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Wolverine and the X-Men




In a face-off vs. Josie & The Pussycats?  In outer space?


----------



## Relique du Madde

From the sound of it the "Schism" comes down to two different mindsets:

Let's live on this island away from humans and act liek super heroes because that's the only way they will like us... (even though we all know humans hate and fear us because we are superior to them in every way and they are all a bunch of evolutionary dead ends.)

Vs.

Let's move to the Jersey Shore, party, get into drunken fights with aliens robots humans mutants gods or anyone who looks at us funny.  Then we'll have lots of sex, do all sorts of drugs, aplay loud music, and then pass out after vandalizing some poor bloke's house... while in their house....  (because we all know in the bottom of our hearts that the Phoenix will come back , kill 5 million people in a six second war and cause us to  be sent into the concentration camps)


So in a sense it's  Superman Returns vs Super Powered Jersey Shore.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> as for the needles , dont worry too much. i suffered from neoropathy, not the kind where go eventually go numb, but the rarer one where every thing hurts much mor then i go numb. So the needloe thing was way worse then it really should have been, and that is why ai needed the find different areas of injection.
> 
> If you can pinch fat on your theigh, you shoud be able to use that spot well enough. just as whoever it is that is training you on the injections.
> 
> AND QUIT BEING A WORRY WORT, OR I WILL START BUGGING YOU ABOUT IT! ha!




Been a week now of stabbin' myself.  Not as bad as I originally thought it would be.   Still sucks however.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> megamania, you are now level 7




I is?


----------



## megamania

I am.  Spiffy


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I like that series.  I own the entire series.  My favorite character is the Chinese lady.




I just have episodes 1-8.  Left off in the middle of a story which is annoying.

I do like it however.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Wow.  That sounds like something I wish I had on hand.  I had worked on something like that a while ago, but never finished.  Too many templates!




I still hope to finish the template list.

I also wish include Dungeon / Dragon magazines and possibly Pathfinder books also.


----------



## jonesy

You guys know there's a third season of Black Lagoon coming out right now? Roberta's Bloodtrail I think they're calling it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saw _Spamalot_ last year and loved it, and the way they did it made me think that they changed it up a bit each time.

Today, I got to take my 17 year old cousin to see it- confirming my suspicions- and was not disappointed.  Nor was he!

Even though he's never seen a single second of MP's work, there was enough intrinsic silliness for him to have a great time.  He even left the music hall whistling one of the show's numbers.

They DID go for one cheap cheer: the Knights who Say Ni eventually change their names, as we all know...but for the show, the change was tailored to where I saw it (here in Dallas' Fair Park Music Hall).  They became the Knights who say Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-PTANG Go Mavs Lebron James Go to Hell.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> You guys know there's a third season of Black Lagoon coming out right now? Roberta's Bloodtrail I think they're calling it.




Is it a third season?  Thought I saw somewhere that there's only a couple of episodes planned, not enough for an entire season.  I could definitely be wrong though.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Is it a third season?  Thought I saw somewhere that there's only a couple of episodes planned, not enough for an entire season.  I could definitely be wrong though.



Ah, you're right. Only 5 episodes. Oh well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mega, enjoy the good days, as I have learned that low barometric pressure days leave a tenderness that has something to be desired.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> You guys know there's a third season of Black Lagoon coming out right now? Roberta's Bloodtrail I think they're calling it.




More money going bye-bye.......


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Mega, enjoy the good days, as I have learned that low barometric pressure days leave a tenderness that has something to be desired.




Huh?!?


Meaning the shots?

I actually felt today's shot and yesterday's shot pinched a bit.  I figured it was because I did it so quickly.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In a face-off vs. Josie & The Pussycats?  In outer space?




With the Herculiods finishing off the winners.


Colossus' battle against Igoo is a classic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Huh?!?
> 
> 
> Meaning the shots?
> 
> I actually felt today's shot and yesterday's shot pinched a bit.  I figured it was because I did it so quickly.




nickel's worth of free advice

Well a slower injection would take care of that as I see you are already aware of, but it is the injecting into muscle that causes a charley horse knot that seems to han the pain amplified when the barometric pressure drops, at least to my experience.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> With the Herculiods finishing off the winners.
> 
> 
> Colossus' battle against Igoo is a classic.




Ahhh, the Herculoids!

Loved the show, hated the name.  They sounded treatable by Preperation H.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The best thing about the Herculoids was when their leader went to Eternia and renamed himself He-Man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just watching the Colbert Report, and Jack White is on.  It struck me that Michael Cera looks enough like him to play him on screen.  Or at least, to cop the look for Halloween.


----------



## Blackrat

Meh...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aren't you supposed to be invading England?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Watching the Norwegian film _Hidden_ with subtitles, and slowly going a little nuts.

To me, the Norwegian language sounds like German mixed with English and stuff I can't figure out as spoken by someone with a Welsh accent.  Its like my mind WANTS to understand what is being said, but...just...can't...quite...do it.


_AAAAGH!_

Decent movie, though!


----------



## megamania

'allo all-


Taking a break from working on my James Play Story Hour.

Watching some Smallville also.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The best thing about the Herculoids was when their leader went to Eternia and renamed himself He-Man




yeah but the steriods went to his head.


----------



## megamania

hmmm.... The JSA on Smallville.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

This whole last week I've been driving myself crazy converting mm2e creatures to mm3e.

Sofar the strangest power I've created is this:

Amorphous Body: Additional Limbs 10 (10 Tentacles; Extras: Innte), Growth 4 (Size -1; Extras: Innate), Morph 5 (Any form; Extras: Innate Summon 2 (30pt; Extras: Multiple Minions 5, Variable Type [Body Parts]; Flaws: Quirk[Looses body parts]) [70pp]

Note: For those unfamiliar with MM3E sizes,, "medium" is -2, -1 is large, etc.


----------



## megamania

It's fun to play with / tinker with the rules a bit, even inventing / creating new creatures.

Currently I'm messing a bit with the rules of the Fiendish Template in a way that makes sense to me.  House Cannith is working with Fiends to create new Docents that make the warforged have fiendish traits.  Too bad for them that John Play is about to become involved.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> make the warforged have fiendish traits




I have a 4Ed PC based on that idea: Hellbox is a Warforged Hybrid Battlemind/Infernal Pact Warlock created to be a living gateway to the Lower Planes.  He is clearly different from most others of his kind, being made of some reddish-black metal with arcane traceries in gold adorning his shell.  However, instead of championing his creators' agenda, he has rebelled.

(inspired by the _Hellboy_ comics & movies and the _Hellraiser_ stories & movies)

He is, as yet, unplayed, and if I do get a chance to play him, I may actually exchange his Battlemind class with something else.


----------



## megamania

A few year's ago I created a warforged warlock possessed by a demon that I named Cannon.

Hellfire plasma would blast out of enlarged funnels in his forearms.

I never got a chance to use him either.  The group he was to be a villian for dissolved back when 4e happened.


----------



## megamania

Today is a day of horrid mourning for me.






The old computer that I had my template list on (1000's of hours to do) and my miniature list (100's of hours to set up) has died.


Between its age and when I went to erase the music file I had on it (over half its memory) it crashed.

The few back-up disks I have for the computer are on programs that will not work with the new computer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man that bites.

Considering I spent all week making M&M conversions I'm fearful I might accidently loose that work since its on Drop Box.  I couldn't imagine how annoyed I'd be if I lost THOUSANDS of hours worth of work.


----------



## Wereserpent

[MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION]:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> The old computer that I had my template list on (1000's of hours to do) and my miniature list (100's of hours to set up) has died.
> 
> Between its age and when I went to erase the music file I had on it (over half its memory) it crashed.
> 
> The few back-up disks I have for the computer are on programs that will not work with the new computer.



I have been _exactly_ where you are, and more than once.  I definitely feel your pain.


----------



## megamania

Doubt I will ever attempt a project like that again.  It was hundreds of pages long and listed complete details of all templates (minus about 30).


I went to the old computer to print out some of these files just in case this happened..... too little .... too late.

However, how many people can say they have read 100's of templates and understood them?


And now I can clear that table space for something else... (like more clutter)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm currently trying to recover a couple hundred files from my Palm, covering 5 different campaigns, 100+ PCs (in 3Ed, 3.5Ed, HERO and M&M), a catalog of my guitars & related gear, my guitar & gear wish list, and a chord-book consisting of shapes for an alternative tuning (CGDAEG).  Plus other stuff.  Several hundred pages worth of work.

All typed in via a single stylus, usually while I was killing time in doctors' offices, hotels and so forth.

The good news is the machine still works, and the files are readable.

The bad news is that in all the time I owned the thing, I never synched it up to my computer, the synching software won't work with my new computer, and the Palm will only stay on for 5 minutes at a time...and only if plugged in.

This may take a while.  And of course, there is no guarantee the Palm won't utterly die at some point.


----------



## Mark CMG

Embrace the cloud, Danny.


----------



## megamania

Good luck with it all


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Embrace the cloud, Danny.




Errrr...NO!

While I'm no technophobe, I really don't have much confidence in online security or stability- lost too much data to problems with other people's machines.

Besides, I'm sitting here with an iMac (not the machine I'm on at the moment) with over 3TB of storage.  I don't need a cloud.  And its not like the cloud is obsolescence proof.


----------



## Relique du Madde

MicroSD is your friend... oh wait... i don't think prehistoric palm pilots had those.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh, that Palm had an SD chip slot, and I had a 1Gig chip for it.  But I never could get the notepad files to copy to it.  It simply wouldn't let me.

I also tried beaming it wirelessly to my iTouch, but while they recognized each other, they didn't like talking to each other.  No joy.


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oh, that Palm had an SD chip slot, and I had a 1Gig chip for it.  But I never could get the notepad files to copy to it.  It simply wouldn't let me.
> 
> I also tried beaming it wirelessly to my iTouch, but while they recognized each other, they didn't like talking to each other.  No joy.





_. . . cloud . . ._


----------



## megamania

Changing the subject a bit.....


Just finished Smallville season 9.... okay ending.


and just found a link discussing the Pathfinder prepainted figures beginning this fall.   They look very good.   I will buy some.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I also tried beaming it wirelessly to my iTouch, but while they recognized each other, they didn't like talking to each other.  No joy.




That's because the iTouch is above talking to a Palm.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Just finished Smallville season 9.... okay ending.




I never got into watching Smallville.   Then again, I never liked superman, so go figure.


----------



## megamania

sob sob sob honk.......



my timeline is lost also

sob sob boo-hoo



I took pride in how ALL EBERRON Storyhours interlocked and overlaped which was doable only through my thorough timeline stating where each storyhour NPC /PC was and what they were doing......

I can't replace that ever.....

I started to print one last fall.....maybe I have a hard copy somewhere is that thing called a closet I have....... sob.....


----------



## megamania

Smallville is a soap opera but I still watch it.    


...and I like watching the actress that does Lois Lane.... yummy


----------



## megamania

The kids don't mean to rub this in my face but now they want to restart their DnD game which of course was largely on the old computer........


----------



## megamania

YAH-HOOOOO!


I found my hard copies of my Eberron Timeline.  It's incomplete but covers most of it.   I have 996-999 Only but that is like 99% of it.

Just missing some lose Creation Schema future references and my newer Eldeen Heroes, John Play and possibly even my Siberys seven.  Most of these I can find and rewrite from EN World.

Too bad I never shared my template list with EN World so to be able to retrieve that.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, I just had an idea.  If its the cpu, motherboard, or powerplant that's dead you can still take out the old hard drive and attempt to run it as a slave off your new computer.  All you would need to do is have the proper connection cables and it would work.

Of course, if this doesn't work then you will know how completely dead your old computer is.


----------



## megamania

I'm guessing it was my attempt to erase my music file that really killed it.  The file had 100's of files within it and consisted of at least 75% of the old dinosaur's memory.

When I hit erase I figured the computer got carried away and tried to dump it all.




"registary can not load hive file"

"beginning dump of memory"
"physical memory dump complete"
"contact administrator or techinition for further assistance"



After rereading it it seems almost like a virus but it has not been hooked up to the internet in months......   hurmmmm


----------



## jonesy

Watching the Twin Peaks DVD set alone in an empty house and freaking out. I didn't remember Bob being this scary.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> "registary can not load hive file"
> 
> "beginning dump of memory"
> "physical memory dump complete"
> "contact administrator or techinition for further assistance"
> 
> 
> After rereading it it seems almost like a virus but it has not been hooked up to the internet in months......   hurmmmm




That's weird.

From what I read Hive files are major  windows compents (the H in HKEY registry comands).  So what it looked like something became corrupt, then windows basically said "the world's corrupt" then just wiped itself out of existance.


----------



## megamania

OH MY GAWD!

My computer became sentinent.... reliezed how bad things were / or once taken off the internet became lonely and depressed.... and commited suicide!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

1700.00




1700.00 to fix my car.




I need a drink


several drinks


strong drinks



or go crazy on auggie's then really hate myself


1700.00


----------



## Relique du Madde

I went to the beach yesterday walked in the sand and today my calves are sore...  out of shape for the win.


Oh... I need a haircut.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

megamania said:


> 1700.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1700.00 to fix my car.




Ouch, thats dollars right? My other half's car needs £500 pounds work on it. Which has stressed us some. Add that to dentist (for other half and oldest cat) and this has been a pricey month.

On the plus side the oldest cat going to the vet led to us adopting a new kitten. Who is lovely but our now middle cat seems stressed to hell about the competition for our affections.


----------



## megamania

Cats are like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bold or Stupid said:


> but our now middle cat seems stressed to hell about the competition for our affections.




sounds like a couple of dogs I know of.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Our dogs are evil.  The oldest knows she not allowed to be inside.  When she's inside she knocks your hand off whatever its on so that you would pet her.

The other two dogs fight each other for attention.


----------



## megamania

Working on John Play Storyhour and my daughter is working on an Overpower deck.   I need to think about a team for the morning.  Considering something entirely different from my norm but I'm uncertain at what.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Just a reminder...
*







That being in honor of the anniversary of Buckey Barnes death, and the birth of our nation, you must eat the Captain America Dunk in Donuts Star Donut or the Baskin Robins Captain America super Soldier Swirl or Super Soldier Sundae.*

*Hydra Force Sundaes  are fortraitors


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] -figured you may have wanted to see the venzen avenger




Relique du Madde said:


> *Just a reminder...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being in honor of the anniversary of Buckey Barnes death, and the birth of our nation, you must eat the Captain America Dunk in Donuts Star Donut or the Baskin Robins Captain America super Soldier Swirl or Super Soldier Sundae.*
> 
> *Hydra Force Sundaes  are fortraitors


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Working on John Play Storyhour and my daughter is working on an Overpower deck.   I need to think about a team for the morning.  Considering something entirely different from my norm but I'm uncertain at what.




My team of Harbingers, Dark Pheonix, Green lantern and The Hand with supoort from New Orleans took on.....

Cathy's X-babies, World War Hulk, Namor and Silver Surfer with support from the Daily Bugle.....

I won and it was a devious way.  For those that have played Overpower, X-Babies have a very annoying special ability or "Inherent Ability".... they are not affected by the primary source of damage.

The battle went back and forth as it should have and it was down to X-babies vs The Hand when from no where X-O Man-O-War struck them with an attack that removes Inherent abilities thus KOing her character instantly....    ah- the smell of victory.


I'm coming to really like the Hand.  They are right up there with Spider-Woman, Silver Surfer, Spawn and Magnus.


----------



## megamania

The kids and I may see Transformers tomorrow.  Wanted to Saturday but the theatre is only playing a few times a day and the times didn't match up well with our free time.


----------



## megamania

I've been reading the late Ultimate collection which I'm kinda liking- Doomsday.

Reed Richards as a bad guy is a scary thought.  The Thing's rock shell which was a cocoon?!?   Spiffy.


----------



## megamania

I was just reading about the 11.2 BILLION in treasure found in India within 5 of the 6 vaults.  There is one more vault still to open.



Must be nice.


I could fix my car proper with that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... Enworld was down a long time today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

drove me nuts. watched "the dungeon Masters " (2008) during the down time, or slept.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... Enworld was down a long time today.




So it wasn't my imagination......


----------



## megamania

Spent today checking out my college with my daughter.  We were searching out the trails I had questionable encounters on.  So much has changed in the past twenty years.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> So it wasn't my imagination......




what was your imagination? nothing is going on. this is not s conspiracy.


----------



## megamania

That's like saying someone is paranoid.   One can not be paranoid if the voices in your head say otherwise.


----------



## megamania

Friday I found out about a paranormal convention in Lake George.  i wanted to go but when the "celebrated" guess speaker was a demonologist I opted to not to go.

I really wanted to go on Sunday to talk to a speaker about Bigfoot but I had to work.  Kinda sucks.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> drove me nuts. watched "the dungeon Masters " (2008) during the down time, or slept.




How is this movie?  I've heard its good but is it "good" or is it gamers think its "good"?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I found it boring, but as for a documentary, it was  ok.


----------



## megamania

Watching Ghost in a Shell now.  Enjoying it still.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching Firefly: out of gas


----------



## Relique du Madde

My eyes hurt from driving...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Aren't you supposed to be invading England?




I wasn't yet. Now I'm not anymore. It was fun though. Those britons still recognice a viking on sight and cover in fear...


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, and on completely unrelated news, I have a geeky tattoo. WH40K Blood Angels symbol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Picts or it doesn't exist.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Watching Ghost in a Shell now.  Enjoying it still.




Movie 1,2,or 3 or Season 1 or Season 2? 

I've actually been thinking about watching the series again, actually.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There was a third movie?  Or are you considering GiTS 2.0 as a second film even though it was just a reissue with the TV Series VAs and CG?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm...

I was considering the original movie, Innocence and... uh...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm...
> 
> I was considering the original movie, Innocence and... uh...




Solid State Society.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Never watched Solid State Society.  I read the back of the box then thought "Isn't this a retread?" then never bought it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Never watched Solid State Society.  I read the back of the box then thought "Isn't this a retread?" then never bought it.




I watched the movie a long time ago.  I really don't remember all that much about it, but I'm pretty sure it was not just a retread of stuff from before.  There IS a different movie that is exactly that, but it's not Solid State Society.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Retread as in they took a bunch of ideas and plot elements from the various episodes, and manga (*cough* Puppeteer *cough*) and created a new OAV from it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Retread as in they took a bunch of ideas and plot elements from the various episodes, and manga (*cough* Puppeteer *cough*) and created a new OAV from it.




Ah.

Although personally, as excited as I was for each movie when it came out, I don't actually own any of them.  I do own both series though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Retread as in they took a bunch of ideas and plot elements from the various episodes, and manga (*cough* Puppeteer *cough*) and created a new OAV from it.




Ah.

Although personally, as excited as I was for each movie when it came out, I don't actually own any of them.  I do own both series though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching American Gothic. on episode 7 of season 1.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> My eyes hurt from driving...




Golf is rough


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Movie 1,2,or 3 or Season 1 or Season 2?
> 
> I've actually been thinking about watching the series again, actually.




The original.

Considering buying 2

I didn't know there was a 3

and until I poked around on Amazon i didn't know there was a series.

What can you tell me of 2,3 and the series?


----------



## jonesy

Solid State Society is a sequel to the two series, not the two movies. The two movies are basically in a separate continuity from the two series + SSS.

I liked them all.


----------



## Dog Moon

I REALLY liked the two series.  I would definitely recommend getting them.  I honestly don't remember much about the movies to give a recommendation either way.  It's been a while since I've seen them, but I sorta remember them as being okay, but not as good as the shows.

In my order starting with best: season 1, season 2, movies.


----------



## megamania

Sounds like a done deal.   I'll look into the two series on Amazon tonight


----------



## megamania

oh say- I just hit 14,000


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Sounds like a done deal.   I'll look into the two series on Amazon tonight



Make sure you get the right ones. There are some odd compilations available. Some that only collect a certain storyline from within a series.

The first one is:
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (1-26)

The second one is:
Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C. 2nd GIG (1-26)

And then Solid State Society.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching American gothic season 1 episode 14: Inhumanitus. That Sheriff is in big trouble!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> oh say- I just hit 14,000




Congrats.  Before this post I was previously at 7,300.  Not QUITE half of yours!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My little brother is playing in the Junior Olympics inline roller hockey tournament.  Team Rose Hills USA isn't doing so well.

Today they played team Columbia.. the columbians are cheap.  Team Alberta Canada looks like Justin Beber.


----------



## megamania

Finally decided to start watching LOST: The Complete series.  Finishing up episode 5 of season one.    So much going on!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Update:  Rose Hills USA is in the semi-finals.  Depending on the rest of todays tournament results he will either be playing for the Bonze trophy or the Gold Cup tomarrow.


----------



## megamania

I miss youth league soccer.  Arlington has a long history with soccer.  During the eighties we were the state champs about 6 times and in the finals each of the years.

Course I had issues with the coach with varsity... such is life.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used to be pretty good at soccer: a shut-down fullback and, on occasion, a gonzo goalie.  Great sport; haven't played since college.  And yes, I miss playing it too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My little brother is in the championships..  he wants my dad to go to the game, which unfortunately means we have to try and locate him.  Sadly, the only phone numbers we have is his old house number (the house was given to my oldest half brother who views himself as one of king leers evil daughters, because it totally fits my family, and is following ths script to a t), and his (?) cell phone.

No withstanding communication problems (we each have partial understandings of each other's primary language), I'm stuck hoping that my dad either picks up the cell phone or listens to the voice box message.


Slight Update:  As of 1:45 pacific..  my half brother called him (or his new wife cell), and conveyed the message to the wife (my dad doesn't want to speak with my half brother).  My dad then called us.  Problem is my dad wants to be my little brother but not at the game (sigh... communication problems)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyways, my little brother is a goalie for in the Rose Hills Raw Steel Touring club team.  In the youth league he's is a regular player and sub goalie.  He actually seems to like being a goalie more since it gives him a rush during a heavily contested game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If you like excitement, there is no more exciting position on the field than goalie for a bad team.  I faced 46 shots on goal in that kind of situation- it was a _BAAAAAD_ team- stopped 45.

OTOH, it can be pretty dull if your team is really good or overmatched your opponents.  I hope your bro keeps his focus for when it is "Go time!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

10 minutes to game time... the family is assembled ... I'm tempted to live blog the game lol.

EDIT:

My little brother's team lost, but it was and awesome ending.  Their team was behind 4 - 2.  At the 2:30 mark, two players on his team was put into penalty (1 for fighting the other for high sticking?), and one on the opposing team for fighting.

At the 0:40 second mark the opponent had one player crowding my little brother. He player kept shoving him back.  My little bro kept trying to push him out of the way, and then the other player tried trapping my brother's arm so he couldn't move his hockey stick.  My brother's solution?  Punch to the ribs with an arm bar.

The other player tried decking my brother and the gaurd on my brother's team jumped in.  They stopped the clock at 0:30 blew the whistle and decided to put two players on my brother's team out (they exchanged him for another player so he could stay in the goal) and then let the two penalty players back in.
 30 seconds later it was over with no additional points scored.


----------



## Scott DeWar

found this old thesis(Doctoral) I did form a long time ago. Figured i needed to share it. Enjoy.


*ELEPHANTICITY**
THE TRUTH CAN NO LONGER BE DENIED*
I was first introduced to the "theory" of electricity in grade school. The teacher mentioned a few things about unbelievably tiny particles, which no one had seen, traveling at the speed of light through wires and cables. She mentioned that some of it traveled in one direction, and some traveled back and forth. I had a few questions, like it seemed like they never actually MADE electricity, just moved it around, and where does 'used' electricity go? Another problem was the speeds involved. If it all happens at the speed of light, how could I get from the light switch to the bed AND under the covers before it got dark enough for the monsters to be able to get me? But, grade school is set up more for knowledge distribution than discussion, so I waited for more instruction at a higher level.

This higher knowledge never really came. They added details, sure, but it was mostly just window dressing around the central 'charged sub-atomic particle' idea. They taught the laws of thermodynamics, but never addressed problems it made for electricity. These laws state that energy cannot be created, just moved around. Yet when a certain amount of electricity enters any given engine, some amount of work is performed, requiring energy, but the electricity coming out of the machine is measured as the exact same amount of electricity that went in! So what did the work?!
I grew uncomfortable with the idea that so much of the work I witnessed was supposed to be performed by these sub-particles. 

It came to a head when my family took me to a large building in Salt Lake City, Utah. We were to travel to an upper floor by means of an elevator. The thought of trusting our lives to a sufficiently large quantity of miniscule charges went straight from my brain to my legs, and I ran from the building. Some time later, my family found me outside, watching a Shriner's Parade passing by. The only thing I remember clearly was a large elephant pulling a huge wagon.
Years later, in a Navy school for electronics, other students and I had some problems with the details of electronic theory. That is when one of our instructors introduced us to an alternate view, the Theory of Elephanticity.

*THE THEORY*
The work performed by what many scientists refer to as electricity is actually completed by a huge workforce of tiny, tiny, tiny elephants.

*THE HISTORY*
Domesticated elephants have been performing at work and at war for Man since the time of Alexander the Great. They can carry or haul heavy loads, be warriors, royal pets, trekking transporter and entertainers. It all 

depends upon their training. They can comfortably lift over 700 kilograms. They are versatile and powerful, strong, surefooted, loyal and brave. Some scholars believe they are mentioned in the Bible (as the Behemoth, Job 40:15). They are certainly subjects of worship, such as the Indian false-subverted-wrong Non-God: Ganesh. They were the linchpin of several ancient armies, probably Hannibal's being the most famous. Who wouldn't want such a beast performing their household burdens? That is, if the problems of scale and dung were addressed. 

*THE APPLICATION*
The work performed, whatever type it may be, is performed by MICROPHANTS. Like the large scale elephants, or MACROPHANTS, you may be familiar with, they are strong, have excellent hearing, fantastic memories, work well in groups, and excel at following each other in single file. It is easy to imagine how the microphants perform in machines that require lifting or moving. For telephone communications, or radio, they listen at a source, then rush to the other end and reproduce the sound. Or carry the information. Or shine colored flashlights on the back of television screens. This accuracy in transmissions depends on their powers of memory. No experiment on record has even attempted to show how electrons in one state can remember the conversation well enough to reproduce it in another.

Macrophants get nutrition from plant matter. For the amount of energy the Microphants, require, a more concentrated and efficient packing of calories is required. A possible source would be some sugar supply, perhaps molasses. Macrophants have been shown to be fond of sugar, most animals are. This looks a lot like some oils. So it is conceivable that the elephants are getting their energy by eating oil, a geologic version of sugar. Like sugar, oil has also been observed to burn, which is important, as we will see. As to the residue, the droppings of an animal that eats oil is not going to resemble the droppings of anyone that eats cheeseburgers. 

The oil can be found in or near every presumed source of electrical power. While the clear gasoline runs your car motor, the main reason for the oil you have to put in is for the elephants in your 'electrical' system. A gelled version has been found inside batteries that have been broken open, giving us a more portable source of food for the elephants.
They also burn quantities of their sugar-oil food supply in bulbs to produce light. Residue of this process is often observed in the shells of bulbs when they are replaced (Note also, these are referred to as 'burnt out!') Accidental discharges of the material may be observed in the burn marks around disturbed wiring, especially after an accidental event that surprises or scares the microphants.


*THE PROOF*
For those that have blindly swallowed the circular logic of 'electricity' there is only one experiment you need to perform. Grab a fork, and stick it into a light socket. Now, careful analysis of the results needs to answer only one question: 
Does that feel like sub-atomic particles traveling through the various valences in your base molecules and atoms, or does that feel like an elephant stomping your aft portions?


----------



## Scott DeWar

_THE FAQ's (Frequently Asked Questions )_

*Question:* What about Solar Power? Where are the elephants coming from there? And what are they using as a food source?

*Answer:* It should be noted that scientists are divided by conflicting views of sunlight, that it is either a Waveform or a Solid Particle. Some actually hold both views to be true! Attempts to deride Elephanticity with pseudo science like this show the shocking depths to which our critics will sink before acknowledging The Truth.

*Question:* I've been working with electrical wiring for many years, and can tell you that every time I've cut into wires, they have not been hollow. There is no room for your elephants to crawl through them.

*Answer:* Actually, that was more of an attack than a question, but we will address it. If you are a member of the electricity work force, it is in your best interests to support the prevailing electrical 'theories.' Your anecdotal evidence is suspect at best. Still, people that believe in electricity tend to accept the basic Bohr Atomic 'theory,' that matter is made up of small particles grouped together, orbited by even smaller particles. Every discussion of this structure stresses the huge amount of space between and within atoms. It would be through this space that the elephants could travel. 

*Question:* Does the Bible discuss elephanticity?

*Answer: *Not directly, but Matthew 19:24, Mark 10:25 and Luke 18:25 maintain that it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to get into heaven. So if the bible includes camels small enough to pass through a needle's eye, it is easy enough to believe there are elephants that small, too.

*Question:* Isn't the theory of electricity closely tied to the theory of magnetism? Surely there are no elephants in the magnets on your fridge?

*Answer:* First off, child, not all of us have refrigerators, so please stop making sweeping generalizations and characterizations about people you haven't met. Second off, if electricity and magnetism are so similar, how come refrigerator magnets don't need batteries?


*Question:* What is the binding force of a microphant?

*Answer: *Peanut butter.

*Question:* So, how can elephants in a car radio do radio shows?

*Answer:* Not many people know that 'radio' is just another form of light. Actually, it is supposed to be light that we cannot see, if that makes any sense. Imagine the usefulness of a flashlight with invisible light. This doublespeak is just a slightly more sophisticated use of the pseudo science already addressed above

*Question*: So how does nuclear power provide electricity?

*Answer:* Nuclear power plants are plugged into already-extant electrical distribution systems and do not affect the supply of electricity. Any readings that may indicate otherwise are clearly misunderstandings of the physical facts. Once again, electricity is only a 'theory.' Even if it was actually correct, there is no absolute proof that the gauges and dials involved indicate exactly what we think they measure. At the best, they can only provide information that seems to support our existing hypothesis. And remember, they were built, not to test any theory, but to mechanize a theory that had been accepted as FACT.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That was elephantastic!


----------



## Relique du Madde

So how many of these elephants can dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> So how many of these elephants can dance on the head of a pin?




that is a good question, let me research it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.. because I'm pretty sure there would be a ratio between the volume of each of these elephants and the volume of an angel.  Your research can lead to the formation of a corollary theory that which allow us to extrapolate how many angels can dance on any given pin.

We could then create another theory to deduce the quantum probability of whether there are any angels dancing on any given pin that was placed in a box.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the ratio of angels to elephants is 4.3:1, so let me calcuathe angels on a pinhead here .. .. .. ..


----------



## Blackrat

Dirty hobbitses...

On another note, the answer to your calculation is: "All of them"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wait, i don't see hobbittses in the equation .. .. .. ..


----------



## Relique du Madde

They're there.... but they are wearing the one ring.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Curses! *golumn golumn*

MY PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## jonesy

The man couldn't spell.
He tried and tried and tried, but the words kept coming out wrong.
When he doublechecked the letters in his mind the order was perfect, but the moment his pen touched paper they warped. He already had the ground covered with crumpled failed attempts. It was as if the words were rebelling against him.
He looked at the spellbook open on the dais. It was mocking him. Literally.
"You silly fool," said the spellbook with its lilting voice, "you thought you'd just magick yourself a new life. You can't even escape your self."
For a moment the man wondered if he was imagining the voice. Than he realized that he would also have needed to imagine the old woman and her assistant who had warned him that the book had an attitude.
"Shut up," said the man, "do you have a spell that would make me spell right? Or something like this one that doesn't need words on paper?"
Silence.
"I said.. umm, right, I said shut up. Speak."
"No. I do not have anything like that. I am not a book for silly fools."
"Shut up."
The man took a moment to walk around the room. Then he walked back to the book and read the instructions again. _The one who writes these words on paper shall be worshipped as god for as long as the paper lasts_, they said. He thought and thought. Just as he was about to give up an idea slapped him. He walked over to his coat and pulled out a camera. Then he took a picture of the words on the page and sent it to the laptop in the corner. With the laptop he then sent the image to his printer. As he finally chose the print option he felt something nagging at the back of his head. The instructions.. what was they said exactly?

But the printer was already writing the words on the paper..


----------



## Relique du Madde

The measure of a cynic is howlong it takes to view a conspiracy website after finding out about a world event.


----------



## megamania

What a weekend

Friday the modem goes down for my computer

Saturday is my B-day and the wife takes me to see Poison and Motlet Crue

Today I am still recovering from Saturday night.


----------



## Scott DeWar

gettin too old to party like that , eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> gettin too old to party like that , eh?




Him, Poison, or Motley Crue?


----------



## megamania

All of the above.

Poison has slowed down from when I saw him about 6 years ago.  Brain Tumors do that I guess.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm pretty sure Vince Neil's leather pants are a bit larger than they once were as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Now only if they killed off X-Man and change Hope Summers' (Cable II) personality to match matched her pre-Second Coming personality.  Oh and get an artist that can draw anatomy correctly.


----------



## megamania

OMG   I go to Cape Cod and the Hive slips to page two!!!!


----------



## megamania

Did a Whale Watch.  Once I get a scanner bought and hooked up I'll produce photos.  Took a lot of photos of the sand dunes for reference with DnD and even challenged the tital pools to walk to Lighthouses.   A real blast.


Soon its back to 70+ hours a week of work however... buggers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder why they named it cape cod...


----------



## megamania

Based on the fish.


I had forgotten the pilgrims first arrived there then went inland to Plymouth


----------



## megamania

Went also to a museum about the pirates that went there.  Neat reading about it.

Once I get my scanner I'll either post or link photos.


----------



## megamania

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  snort zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think the hive went on vacation, took the "pbp forum's ooc round table thread" along with it and forgot to tell everyone about the trip.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I decided to look up a college buddy of mine on the internet today.

Apparently "Raj Ahluwalia" is a name kind of like "Bob Smith."  Whoda thunkit?


----------



## jonesy

I don't know about Ahluwalia, but Raj is hella popular.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I was here my posts were invisible...

Well I can't see them...


----------



## Scott DeWar

had my table top game yesterday. then had a bacon wrapped rib eye and a baked tater for dinner. so Saturday is gone. today is seafood gumbo starting with zateran's


----------



## Scott DeWar

yuck-tooth ache while i am preparing seafood jambalaya. need to go to the store and get some Ice cream and hope to not spoil my appitite


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> I don't know about Ahluwalia, but Raj is hella popular.




Yup.   Even got a few in lil' ol' verr-aunt.


----------



## megamania

Still working on finishing up LOST.  last 8 episiodes remain.


----------



## megamania

Still deciding what to watch after this.  I have Ghost in a Shell stuff, Dexter season 5 coming or just giving TV a break


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been watching Deadwood, mostly since I am running a western pbp, albiet set in ranchero era california.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

We watched all the series we've got and so my Gf is playing through the Final Fantasy Games... We're on 9 it's better than I remember...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Which one was 9?  Was it the one with the "cat/monkey" person as the main character or was it that stupid on with that emo surfer looking guy or the one with the gunswords?


----------



## Scott DeWar

watching Jeramiah and K-ville episodes, and eating jambalaya with seafood.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Which one was 9?  Was it the one with the "cat/monkey" person as the main character or was it that stupid on with that emo surfer looking guy or the one with the gunswords?




Cat/monkey.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  That was the last final fantasy I played to it end...  Well not quite since I played Kingdom Hearts I and II as well as the final fantasy game which was the spin-off/sequel of the one with the emo-surfer where you play the three chicks.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  That was the last final fantasy I played to it end...  Well not quite since I played Kingdom Hearts I and II as well as the final fantasy game which was the spin-off/sequel of the one with the emo-surfer where you play the three chicks.




Ahh X-2 such a bad game but soooo much fan service. Apart from rikku she was terrible, why couldn't they have kept Lulu she had so MUCH going for her, heh heh. X is pretyy good though with a series of major tear jerking momments at the end.

Yes a computor game made me cry.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap this is one unexpected change from X-Schism. 






So, Sebastian "In cannon I'm not a nazi" Shaw is teaching Hope (assuming the chick with the gun is hope) and the 5 Lights and Kenji looks to be more cthulhu-esque.  Question is Sebastian Shaw  he working with Emma Frost on Utopia or is he now working from Genosha?

Also... if Hope is working with shaw, then it looks like *Bishop was Right*!


----------



## megamania

so when does Apocalypse join the X-men?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> so when does Apocalypse join the X-men?




TECHNICALLY, Yes, Apocalypse did join the X-Men.  But only because Arch-angel is "Death Ascended."  Meaning he going to become the new Apocalypse (if X-Force doesn't stop it from happening).


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> We watched all the series we've got and so my Gf is playing through the Final Fantasy Games... We're on 9 it's better than I remember...




I'm actually currently playing through FFVIII.  I never managed to finish the game previously.  My PS1 ALWAYS froze at the point when Irvine snipes Edea but the bullet gets stopped so Squall rushes over to attack her.  It's right as he gets to the gates the game freezes as if Edea knows that if I could ever get to her I would kick her butt.  I tried several times but same thing each time.

I got past that part now.  Yay!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Which one was 9?  Was it the one with the "cat/monkey" person as the main character or was it that stupid on with that emo surfer looking guy or the one with the gunswords?




FFVIII was the one with the gunswords.  I know.  Cause I'm playing it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know..  I don't remember how far I got into that game.  All I remembered was that stuff happened then I got bored.


----------



## Relique du Madde

We are now able to link the X-Men teams.. (Blue and Gold v2)


"Team Hell Fire"  (Blue)







Team Stabby" (Gold)






Missing Books:  
1. Uncanny X-Force (most likely Team Stabby)
2. New Mutants (Unknown.  However, Warlock seems to be on team stabby.)
3. X-Factor seem to be the wild cards, but they seem to fit Team Stabby (Is that Strong Guy on the right of Frenzy?)
3. Astonishing X-Men... Doesn't follow cannon but the next several issues seem to be about Emma and one with Storm and Cyclops making out on the cover.
4. X-Men... currently is about the X-Men dealing with the larger MU universe.  I could see this book swinging back and fourth between teams.


----------



## Scott DeWar

two service calls today:
one outside and one in an attic. joy


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Today has been good, 

got up walked to sveral shops, bought stuff to make food for this weekends gaming maddness(10 ish peeps round playing one-shots and boardgames). I'm doing a big chili con Carne and a couple of cottage pies. Should stave off hunger. Tomorrow is cooking day. 

I had some quality time with the cats/slept a bit. Then checked in with a colleague to make sure he had got on his teaching course, which he had, so yey!

Communed with SO, walk and more FF9 tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

All it took was one spoiler and my interest in X-Schism has ended.







Why?

Cyclops being alive.  The fact that Cyclops is a hypocrite and placed  Majik in the brig for endangering mutant kind to settle a score with the Elder Gods and is now having her be a A-lister.  The fact that danger will be front and center. DANGER the same robot who ALWAYS gets taken out by deus ex machina in every X-man event.


----------



## megamania

I've given up on mutants.


The only aberrations I like these days are the kind as a DM I use in Eberron


----------



## Scott DeWar

nasty DM's!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I haven't any 3bberon books, what's so bad about their aberations?


----------



## megamania

In theory, aberrations on Eberron were created by dimensional invaders.  These invaders have been pushed back by the combined powers of the Dragon nations and the highly magical giants.   This said, the wards and such keeping them from coming back are weakening and even beginning to break allowing them to return a bit at a time.

The guardians and warriors they created (from Flayers and Beholders to Chokers) were left behind.  The smarter ones are working on either freeing their creators or just continueing where their masters / creators left off.


----------



## megamania

Otherwise.... I am waiting to lose power tommorrow afternoon as Irene gets mean.


Figuring 2-3 days of no power based on past history of nasty storms in southern Vermont.


----------



## Mark CMG

Wrote something new for the gamers among us . . .

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/310793-forked-delete-me.html#post5667576



(Best of luck with the storms!)


----------



## Relique du Madde

So Eberon aberrations have a Mythosian flavoring?


----------



## Relique du Madde

A random thought:

JaneWay is THE ABSOLUTE BEST Federation Captain Evar.  Proof lies in the fact that during the final episode, Future Janeway stated that only 24 crewmen would die during the remainder of the Voyager's 23 year journey home.  

Think about that.. 134 of 158 crewmembers survived a 23 year journey, yet the Enterprise-D looses more then that number of people during a standard mission in federation space vs ships he has full technical schematics of.  Captain Pichard... you suck at being a captain.  No wonder why Westley Crusher left.


----------



## megamania

especially since that's one a year for heart attacks and on ship accidents.  Very good odds.


Storm is close now.   Going to work at the store.  Just checked all flashlights, filled several 5 gallon pails with water (for flushing) and verified our drinking and washing water is good.

When i get home is about when Irene should be over VT / N H area.



Seeya in the funny papers (fully expect to lose power until Tuesday / Wednesday)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright see ya then.   Oh and be sure to tell of how far on an over reacting scale between 1 and 10 that hurricane ranked, since I have a bet going everyone in government will be patting themselves on the back of this one and will act like it was potentially as bad as Katrina was and they ended up saving the day.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh and be sure to tell of how far on an over reacting scale between 1 and 10 that hurricane ranked, .




flipping ha-hah


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then I take it was a Zero on the over reacting scale.


----------



## megamania

This is how my last 36 hours went.....


Left house at 6:45am to go to work.  Light drizzle for rain.  River is normal (I live right on the Battenkill River.  Got to work.  many people buying the last of our water and batteries.  As expected.

At 9am several people rush into the store screaming the house is gone!  One of the mountain fed rivers rose and flashflooded and was flooding several houses.  One house was witnessed as the roof lifting up and washing away.

I look outside.  Light but steady rain.

Funny guys.  Real funny.

Several more come in saying the same thing.  These people I know and know them to not to lie.  Crap!   Look outside.  light but steady rain.

Noontime.

People come in and say how the river water at the bridge where I live is not about six feet higher than it was when I left for work.  Crap!  I now also begin to hear they are evacuating sections of Bennington as the supermarkets are flooding.  People are being rescued by boats.

I decide its time to call home.  The kids won't answer.   Crap!

Go to call the wife whom works in Bennington.  Some a$$wipe has stolen the store phone book.  I can't get her.   Crap!

Now learn they are shutting down roads in Sunderland (just north of us) as the Roaring Branch river has flashflooded and is wiping out roads as well as a house or three.

At 1:00 the wife calls me at the store.  She has heard of how many roads in Bennington are being closed.  She has heard of flooding at the supermarkets.  Asks me if she should come home early.  Yes.

At 1:15 I learn a section of the road she would use (route 7) has collapsed and other roads are being closed.  Still can't get ahold of the kids by phone and now the wife may be stranded on a crumbling apart road.

I am in near panic.

Now I learn all but two roads leading in or out of town are closed.  My relief can not come.  I'm pulling a double at the store.

I still don't know what is happening.  Rumors begin that the road I live on (Rt 313) is about to be closed.  One of the people telling me this said the water was over a foot deep on the road and that my kids were seen by the river watching everything from kayaks, gas tanks, toys etc... go down the river.  There is fear that the bridge near us is about to break.

WHERE THE F IS EVERYONE!

Finally the wife arrives but the roads are closed.  She is stranded in town with me and the kids... where exactly they are I'm not sure... are trapped 5 miles away.

Panic has set in for me at this point.

Finally my daughter answers the phone.  I make it clear they are to stay IN THE HOUSE.   Though next to the river, the house is at least 30 ft above it.  So long as they stay within it they will be okay.

Stewart's District manager calls.  He will pay for a motel room and hopes for the best.  Great.  half of the family is on high ground in the town of Arlington and the younger half are trapped from other areas on highground.

Didn't sleep well.  Got up at 6am and checked on the store.  The town wouldn't open the schools up for a shelter so the store became the town's shelter during open hours.  Crying customers whom lost pets and homes.  Others lost cars, trucks, trailers and other such stuff.

Finally at 9am the water had retreated enough that they reopened 313 and we got home.

The covered bridge next to my house, a place I consider home as much as the building I sleep in, is heavily damaged.  The bridge up from us is damaged as a camping trailer complete with the truck it was hitched to crashed into it.  It can be found on the internet.

(picture can be found on burlingtonfreepress site)

Alright.....   so how bad was the storm?

Bad enough.

At least all of my family is alive and safe.  I still have my house and cars.  I can't say that for people I know in bennington County.

I don't mean to sound mean.... I still a bit in shock.  I've never been in a situation like this where I knew not where my family were and if they were okay.  and still had to go to work and be proffessional as others were in the same (or worse) spot as me.


----------



## megamania

Not my bridge.

A bridge that was near where my wife grew up.

Bartonsville Covered Bridge washes away in Vermont after Hurricane Irene - YouTube


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap.


----------



## megamania

Arlington Covered Bridge, a photo from Vermont, Northeast | TrekEarth

This is a picture of the covered by my house.  The water at its highest point was about 1 foot over the entrance to it.  The side you see, the wall of the bridge has been pulled about 8 inches away from the main structure.  Several of the main beams underneath look damaged.  The other side needs new boards and a lotta paint.  

The rails you see in the foreground were completely submerged.


----------



## megamania

My understanding is the town got between 4 and five inches of rain in that 24 hours...

However.....

The sourrounding Mts sucked out over 8 inches of rain during the night.  It took time for this rainwater to reach us in the valley but when it did.....

Troy NY is currently evacuating much of its lower ground since it is already badly flooded and now OUR water is being fed to the Hudson River.  bad situation.


----------



## megamania

I didn't mean to scare everyone away.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you didn't, i am just tired is all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glad to hear you & yours are still safe!  Don't take any unneccessary risks in the near future, man!


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Not my bridge.
> 
> A bridge that was near where my wife grew up.
> 
> Bartonsville Covered Bridge washes away in Vermont after Hurricane Irene - YouTube



Wow. That looked really effortless. One moment there, another gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I didn't mean to scare everyone away.




Nope...  you didn't.  Verizon just had a huge service crapout... so I barely was able to do anything (using tappa talk on my cell phone  bites).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Wow it's been a while since any of us posted.


Enough guilt. I'm being made redundant from my job. They've decided to close the bookshop I work at.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, sorry to hear that!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man that sucks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is the Deadliest Warrior: Vampires vs Zombies episode proof they jumped the shark?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouch. that stinks.


----------



## Mark CMG

Sorry, Bold.  I hope it's a short time off.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Planning on the gap being no existant, but I want the redundancy pay off. Applied for management training with GW last night, hopefully that will pan out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Is the Deadliest Warrior: Vampires vs Zombies episode proof they jumped the shark?




Cause Strippers vs Zombies wasn't bad enough.... 

I feel like Vampires vs Zombies wouldn't even be a contest.  Zombies probably have the numbers, but Vampires have so much going for them... though it depends on which type of Vampire you're using.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Planning on the gap being no existant, but I want the redundancy pay off. Applied for management training with GW last night, hopefully that will pan out.




Good luck!


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Cause Strippers vs Zombies wasn't bad enough....
> 
> I feel like Vampires vs Zombies wouldn't even be a contest.  Zombies probably have the numbers, but Vampires have so much going for them... though it depends on which type of Vampire you're using.



How about 28 Days Later VS Blade: the Series? Runners vs gunners.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Cause Strippers vs Zombies wasn't bad enough....
> 
> I feel like Vampires vs Zombies wouldn't even be a contest.  Zombies probably have the numbers, but Vampires have so much going for them... though it depends on which type of Vampire you're using.




What's even worse is that from the clip I saw, they were saying "Vampires are 6x stronger the the strongest people.."  so they then got some random "strong man" to punch a ballistics gel pack to get an impact reading and then increased it 6 fold.  They also said "Vampires have razor sharp talons" sp they are not just crushing a skull, when they go in and attack, they are skewering it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What makes it so bad is that, even though we don't know how much stronger/faster/tougher, etc. vampires are, we know they are such...with all the power of a fully-functioning human intellect behind all of it.  Its not even a question worth asking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What makes it so bad is that, even though we don't know how much stronger/faster/tougher, etc. vampires are, we know they are such...with all the power of a fully-functioning human intellect behind all of it.  Its not even a question worth asking.




Again, depends on the vampire.

Which, if the vampires are like the dnd vampires, they will constantly return to their coffins after going gaseous even if one does manage to get taken down by the zombies [of course, if specifically dnd, they have DR the zombies cannot overcome] and the zombies are not smart enough to attempt to follow the gas and kill the vampires in their lairs.  So eventually, THESE Vampires would win because they're smarter and would put their coffins in areas the Zombies either cannot get into or aren't smart enough to enter.

But if they aren't those Vampires... who knows?  I saw a show where Vampires were basically just like fast Zombies.  Which would make the show boring cause you probably would spend half the time trying to figure out which is a Zombie and which is Undead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sadly the same thing would go with a more "traditional" vampire vs were-wolf throw down.  Though, when you think of it, if a vampire can create vampire werewolves or if werewolves can create were vampires, the issue become pretty moot in the long run.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Sadly the same thing would go with a more "traditional" vampire vs were-wolf throw down.  Though, when you think of it, if a vampire can create vampire werewolves or if werewolves can create were vampires, the issue become pretty moot in the long run.




Hmmm...
Nazi Zombies - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmm...
> Nazi Zombies - CollegeHumor Video






That's xp worthy... unfortunately, I must spread it around.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> For Rel. And myself.



For a moment there I started wondering if Rel was on this thread and I'd accidentally put him on ignore, until I realized you meant Relique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> For a moment there I started wondering if Rel was on this thread and I'd accidentally put him on ignore, until I realized you meant Relique.




You are assuming Rel isn't lurking then telipathically told dog moon to rep him.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm not telling.  Just to always keep it a mystery.


----------



## megamania

peeks in

looks around

goes back to creating sewer adventure for the kids


----------



## Wereserpent

Pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> peeks in
> 
> looks around
> 
> goes back to creating sewer adventure for the kids




I hope you mean writing something up rather than prepping them for some LARPing in the dark!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Double post...with goatee!


----------



## Relique du Madde

!?!

Ooh... you said "with a goatee."


----------



## jonesy

On second thought, let's go to Camelot. Silly sounds like a good proposition right about now.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> Pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa pa




Are you at the cinema?


----------



## Mark CMG

jonesy said:


> For a moment there I started wondering if Rel was on this thread and I'd accidentally put him on ignore, until I realized you meant Relique.





Though it has been attempted, you cannot put a Mod or Admin on your ignore list.  I understand that if you had them on there prior to their becoming a Mod or Admin, that still worked, but once taken off, they cannot be put back on.  diaglo had one on his list and made the mistake of taking them off just to see, apparently, and regretted the decision.  Someone has to do repeated and egregious posting to make my list, and even then I clear my list back off periodically to give folks a second (or even third or fourth chance).


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Are you at the cinema?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoD3EA6whtU&feature=channel_video_title]Resident Evil OST - Untitled Track 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey all, I seem to have lost my mind. if you happen to see my mind wandering about, tell it to stay put, so i can catch up with it, please.


----------



## megamania

Whenever I lose my mind I look in the nearest gutter... especially the dirty ones.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I hope you mean writing something up rather than prepping them for some LARPing in the dark!




Nope but they wish it were that.

perhaps I was influenced by Hurricane Irene but I plan on having the kids go deep in the Sharn sewers as a major storm begins.  As they get where they are going the flood waters will arrive and make things... very wet.

Collapsing walls, flooded halls, scared swarms of rats (normal and dire) plus gel cubes, water elementals and oh yeah... some fiends.


----------



## megamania

Another strange thing about it.... I am allowing Pathfinder's Gunslinger class in.   Why?   Oh well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Now that the world knows why the X-Men has schismed..   let me just say, Cyclops is an idiot, a troll, and fails as a tactical genius.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have had an epiphany. The reason the knights in Monty Pythons search for the holy grail had so much trouble with the vorpal bunny at the first is because they were singing the 'kill the wabbit' song by R. Wagner (ride of the Valkyrie)


----------



## megamania

Elmer Fudd singing it is a classic.


----------



## megamania

I had hoped to begin my "Wayfinders of the Floating Tower" adventure with the kids today but I guess it starts next week.

Demons, Devils, Maddened Dragons and Hurricanes oh my!


----------



## Relique du Madde

So what stopped your game this week?  I know it was the hurricane a few weeks ago, so I'm certain that's not it.  So it's either a demon, devil, or dragon.


----------



## megamania

Character creation mainly.


I'm figuring maybe Saturday afternoon after Cathy's soccer game.

I've got the demons, giant owl and Sharn skyline done

I've got Broken Anvil Inn and characters done

I've got the first 10 or so encounters done within the sewers that include everything from Goblins, to wererats (in human form), to gel Cubes to 1/2 Dragon Crocodiles (yes I said 1/2 dragon  )

By the weekend I should have the second half done which will include vampires, rat swarms, water elementals and of course- a rapidly growing and destructive flood under the city.


----------



## megamania

Tim opted to switch out his gunslinger for a Magus but Cathy's game was cancelled... so here we go... kinda.   If it really matters....


----------



## jonesy

Everything matters. The only question is, how much.

Like right now I have this blinding headache and it's making it hard to concentrate on anything else. And I should be at work tomorrow even though it was supposed to be my day off, and I'm pondering what matters more, and maybe if I should call in sick. Blah.


----------



## megamania

Played some Saturday and my son's magus is total jerk and a$$.   Not sure how it will work longterm in the game.

Played some more today.  He toned it down some but my character is more than willing to place his Huge Falchion in his backside... sideways.

At least next weekend we should start the main adventure.

I have started a Storyhour for it.  "The Wayfinders of The Floating Tower"


----------



## jonesy

I glanced at EN Scryer and a spammer popped up in Talking the Talk. So I reported it, and posted a reply saying I'd reported it.

And the spammer replied with "eeeeeeeeeh....."

I feel like I just levelled up. 

*Advanced Reporting*
- You not only notice spam quickly, and report it expeditiously, but you now also demoralize the spammer by doing so.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What happens to you level if you report the spammer then it starts chatting to you?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> What happens to you level if you report the spammer then it starts chatting to you?



I guess it depends on whether I reply to it or not.


----------



## megamania

Ugh!   First adventure and BOTH of my characters died.  Damned balhannoth aberration SOBing bastard creature blob with thorns.......



ahh well....   guess that means I get to make two new ones


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Ugh!   First adventure and BOTH of my characters died.  Damned balhannoth aberration SOBing bastard creature blob with thorns.......
> 
> 
> 
> ahh well....   guess that means I get to make two new ones




Did your kids laugh and steal your characters' stuff?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

At first they were not.  They were going to return the cleric as is and the kensai warrior without his full plate (they are deep in undersharn's sewers) until they saw what the cleric had.

Now I'm sure there will be some interesting role playing as they return the bodies and much of their stuff and try to explain where some of the goods went.


As replacements-  I just finished another kensai warrior but of the bow (scarey) Attacks of +19 / +19/ +14  and each shot doing 1D8+5d6+12 crit 20x3

and the other replacement will most likely be a wizard / cleric / theurge but still working out why.  I like to have a reason in the background to be the prestige class.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps he is like Bruce Lee, who learned from others until he decided to forge his own path for the future.  Thus, out of his studies of Kung Fu and other martial arts came his Jeet Kune Do.

Your guy?  Learned basic wizardry from a mentor and had other schooling within a seminary...then set out to find his own path, fusing both disciplines.


----------



## megamania

very possible.


I'll have to decide on his Domains also.  That gives a lot of direction to a character.

I hope this one will last a bit longer than about 4 hours of game play.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> I hope this one will last a bit longer than about 4 hours of game play.



I think my players' record was killing a PC right before the first game session actually started.
That is, two "tough guy" PCs smack-talked each other IC and eventually decided to settle the matter with a duel. The game was Vampire: The Masquerade, by the way.

Another highlight was my group killing a player's latest Star Wars PC right after meeting him for the first time because "he totally has to be an imperial spy." Admittedly, he _was_ an imperial spy.

Good times.


----------



## jonesy

I've had parties end in TPK right at the beginning. But usually in Paranoia.

I've also had one whole party die in character generation. But that was classic Traveller.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> I've also had one whole party die in character generation. But that was classic Traveller.




Huh? .. .. .. .. How?.. .. .. .. What????


----------



## megamania

My very first DnD game I was in the process of rolling up a human fighter when I was asked to roll vs poisons.   Confused I was given a die and told to roll it.  I rolled and thought it was extremely good but no-  I died before being completely made and then (a ghoul had attacked me) my would-be teammates killed me again before I even understood what had happened.


That was over 20 years ago.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Huh? .. .. .. .. How?.. .. .. .. What????



In Traveller you can choose backgrounds for you character. Some of these are by nature dangerous. Having a long military career in character generation can give you an older, but very very capable, character. The downside being that injuries and death are options when going through the career. So you can die in character generation. And this one time, the whole party died before they even made it to the game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I, too, was a victim of Traveller's character generation system once- a long military career ended the hard way.

The D&D story, though, is unique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait...  how is that possible to even die during character creation?!?!?

That's for Mega.  I mean hell, what kind of campaign was it where there is a pre character creation encounter anyway?  If you ae going to do that then why not roll a save vs death to see if your chatacter was aborted as a fetus.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark CMG

Our gang used to die regularly while generating Traveller characters.  We always thought it was odd but had asked others who played and found it was not unusual.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Our gang used to die regularly while generating Traveller characters.




Ooo-Tay!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

What step is rolling on the "you might die" tble?  Cause if that's after choosing skills and before getting gear...


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ooo-Tay!!!





Our spacemen seeded the Temple of the Froggy.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait...  how is that possible to even die during character creation?!?!?
> 
> That's for Mega.  I mean hell, what kind of campaign was it where there is a pre character creation encounter anyway?  If you ae going to do that then why not roll a save vs death to see if your chatacter was aborted as a fetus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk




If I remember correctly, it was Ravenlofts Goblin Crown.   I finally gave in to check out DnD (you know that satan thing) and they asked me many questions as I sat at the table.  They were putting together my character even as the game had resumed from the prior week.


I was hooked


----------



## Relique du Madde

Even for ravenloft that is harsh.


----------



## megamania

The DM was a tough one unless you were his friend.... then anything worked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today is day #1 of having our roof repaired from the April hailstorms that passed through the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex.

It sounds like being downstairs from Michael Flatley's Irish Folk & Tap Dance Academy for Uncoordinated Plow Horses.  Our Border Collie is _not_ happy.


----------



## megamania

My daughter's soccer team won their first post season soccer game today.  They are ranked 2nd overall in the state for division IV (size of the school... we graduate 30-40 a year only)


----------



## megamania

found this-


----------



## megamania

any takers.....


----------



## jonesy

Hello? ello? llo?

Anybody out there? out there? there?

Echo? cho? o?


The Hive has been rather slow the past months.



megamania said:


> My daughter's soccer team won their first post season soccer game today.  They are ranked 2nd overall in the state for division IV (size of the school... we graduate 30-40 a year only)



30-40 students a year? How big is the school ahead of them in the division?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> any takers.....




Can I pay you the $2 to kick someone ELSE in the nuts?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just got a new job this week. posting is going to be slow for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You're not the manager of a $2 Ball-kicking stand, are you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

pay your $2 and find out.

on a barely differnt note: last night, I cut the cheese (heh heh heh!) (holland Renbrahnt Jarlsberg) and had a glass of red wine with it.


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> pay your $2 and find out.
> 
> on a barely differnt note: last night, I cut the cheese (heh heh heh!) (holland Renbrahnt Jarlsberg) and had a glass of red wine with it.




Was that notes of cherry, oak, and something else you can't quite put your finger on...


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> last night, I cut the cheese (heh heh heh!) (holland Renbrahnt Jarlsberg) and had a glass of red wine with it.



Sounds delicious. Haven't had wine in quite a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here you go:

Whah!!!! I don't want to go to bed!!


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Hello? ello? llo?
> 
> Anybody out there? out there? there?
> 
> Echo? cho? o?
> 
> 
> The Hive has been rather slow the past months.
> 
> 
> 30-40 students a year? How big is the school ahead of them in the division?




Don't know.   My graduating class of 88 had a whole 32.   Typical Vermont


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Can I pay you the $2 to kick someone ELSE in the nuts?




Calvin would after a contract was written or prepayment was made


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Just got a new job this week. posting is going to be slow for me.




Same as Calvin's?


----------



## megamania

Utterly bored 

Watching Witchblade anime

Not looking forward to today's activities

Rush to Bennington, get paperwork done and apply for medical aid for the kids

Rush back and watch Cathy play soccer in the snow and rain

Rush home with a bunch of teenaged girls

Set up Halloween party for Cathy's friends and my Wife's friends  (I have none so I couldn't invite any)

Deal with 7-10 inches of heavy wet snow and high winds.... power outage anyone?



and I can feel my Bi-polar negativeity returning......


----------



## megamania

What is everyone doing for Halloween?


----------



## jonesy

A secretary walks into a bar and asks for a Double Entendre. The bartender gives it to him.

A bartender walks into a bar and asks for a joke. The horse just laughs.

A lawyer walks into a bar. He failed to pass it.

A golddigger walks into a bar. That was lucky.

A drunk walks into a bar, but the joke is already on its fifth pint.

Three hot firefighters saunter into a bar and set it afire.

A bar walks into a man. It apologizes profusely and offers drinks on the house.

Two fish and a surrealist waddle into a bar. The bartender says: "We don't serve your kind here." The surrealist says: "It's ok. I'll wait outside."

Three bartenders run into a bar. They are late from work.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> What is everyone doing for Halloween?



Wondering which days it will be this year. It doesn't have a fixed day here, or even a fixed number of days, since it's not really a holiday that exists. For instance, some schools celebrate it on the friday of the previous or following week. Last year I was at a relatives Halloween party on the 10th of December.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The 31st is on a monday, so I will be working that night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> What is everyone doing for Halloween?




Haloween is my favorite holliday of all- love handing out candy to the kiddies!

Unfortunately, I'm taking a certification course in Transformative Mediation this year, so I'm stuck in class.  I'm having to call in the second stringers to do door duty.


----------



## megamania

I believe the early snow storm will be the scare of Halloween this year for me.  Otherwise, wife and the kids are having a party / sleepover tonight (hope we don't loose power tonight).


----------



## megamania

Halloween itself I don't have to work at the store but I'll be at the factory.  No tricks or treats for me 

I may try to figure out some thing I can wear that is safe at the factory.   Very limited as there at moving parts and multi-ton equipment I'm dealing with.


----------



## megamania

Cathy won her soccer game.   On to the State quarter finals


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Cathy won her soccer game.   On to the State quarter finals




Yay!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I may try to figure out some thing I can wear that is safe at the factory. Very limited as there at moving parts and multi-ton equipment I'm dealing with.




Might I suggest trying to come up with something quick and easy?

A buddy of mine went to a Halloween party as Highway 281.  He wore black pants and turtleneck, applied tiny slivers of masking tape for the divider lines, and safety-pinned some cheap metal cars (the generic kind that have a molded hollow body and wheels on either side of a cheap rod that you can find in drug stores and groceries) onto himself, going each way.

In a similar vein, I suggested to my (rather dark) 17 year old cousin that he get some silver stick-on stars and go as Night.


----------



## megamania

Maybe I'll just do facepaint.   Maybe a split theatre face mask image, a smile on one side and a frown with a tear on the other.   It represents my bi-polarity well enough.


----------



## megamania

snow

lotta snow

damn


----------



## megamania

Going back to work on an old campaign and nearly had a fit.

One of the characters is based off of the Magic of Incarnum book and I can't find the blasted book.  He has leveled up but I can't do anything about it.


The good news... Google


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> snow
> 
> lotta snow
> 
> damn




I read about that.  Ouch.  Hasn't snowed here yet, fortunately.  Not looking forward to that either.


----------



## megamania

Except for constantly shadowed areas the is all gone already.   We lucked out, we had a mere 4 inches and no power outages.

Heard sections of New Hampshire recieved 20+.    That is a rough one.


----------



## jonesy

The woman in blue rode into town on a golden horse. It wasn't just a colour. It looked real gold. She rode up to the butcher's shop and left the horse standing outside, free and unbound.

A couple of men walked past it, trying to see if it was. It was. A horse made of gold. One tried to touch it, but it took a step to the side and then went back to staring into the butcher's. The stare was unnerving.

There seemed to be an argument going on inside. It was getting louder and louder, but there didn't look to be anyone outside who understood what was being said. None of the townfolk had ever heard the butcher use foreign languages, barely even his own, but the conversation inside sounded utterly alien.

One man, new to town, who people had noticed spending quite a lot of time in the local bar, walked right in and then there were three voices in the argument. It was getting really loud and heated. So much so that members of local law enforcement were beginning to gather next door at the porch of the convenience store. They were having an argument of their own as to what to do in the situation.

Then there was a loud crash inside the butcher's. People gathering around the area stopped with their speculating and tensed to listen, bu the only sound heard was the barking of a dog somewhere beyond the graveyards.

Then finally two deputies decided they'd heard enough and rushed in.
There was another crash, louder, and the windows on the butcher shop visibly trembled. The rest of the lawmen ran in.

Nothing seemed to happen, and it was a long time before anyone else dared come closer.

Then the butchers son returned, an oxen drawn carriage in tow.

As the ox came closer the horse whinnied, but didn't move from the spot. The butchers son left the ox cart by the convenience store and walked over to calm the horse, but as he touched it he realized it was a stone statue.

Then he walked inside, skin crawling.

There was nothing there. Nothing at all. There wasn't even any sign that there had ever been a shop of anykind inside. Empty wooden walls, bare floor, absolutely barren.

He walked back outside just to check if he'd walked into the right building, but he wasn't in the village anymore.

He had no idea where he was. And when he looked back, the door he'd walked through was gone too.
As his brain was still trying to figure out what colour the gigantic glimmering obelisk in front of him was, the rest of him was completely taken by surprise as the sky began raining elves screaming their war cries.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Viva la Hockey!

Fight Video: Chaos in Finland leads to 439 penalty minutes, record - Puck Daddy - NHLBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Viva la Hockey!
> 
> Fight Video: Chaos in Finland leads to 439 penalty minutes, record - Puck Daddy - NHLBlog - Yahoo! Sports



And the YouTube videos are full of comments about how they should all learn to fight. 

The whole thing started earlier when a Pelicans player got hit rather badly, which started a string of revenge that kept escalating. The judges should have put a stop to it before it got to that level.


----------



## megamania

When I used to watch Hockey in the eighties I loved watching Devil's games because of Hextel.  As a Goal he owned his area and not afraid to defend it.   So many cheap shots and the such.  And as a goalie, he commits the crime but gets to stay in.... to strike again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> When I used to watch Hockey in the eighties I loved watching Devil's games because of Hextel.  As a Goal he owned his area and not afraid to defend it.   So many cheap shots and the such.  And as a goalie, he commits the crime but gets to stay in.... to strike again.




I'm a Devils & Stars fan...and the Stars version of that was Eddie "The Eagle" Balfour, who routinely raised his stick with great force vertically 'twixt opponents legs into the crotchular area...

There are YouTube vids of this occurring.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Knowing when you're tired sign #1:  you can't sleep because you're congested, so you go to your medicine cabinet and get your nasal spray...and you aim it at your armpit.


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Knowing when you're tired sign #1:  you can't sleep because you're congested, so you go to your medicine cabinet and get your nasal spray...and you aim it at your armpit.





Nothing worse than a stuffy underarm . . .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Depression + constant illness does wonders to ones posting habits.

Now that its over, it is needless to say, I'm back.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Welcome Back Kotter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Hey guys, nice to see this resurfacing. I'm umemployed, redundancy happens. Now I need to find work quickly...


----------



## jonesy

Hope you find employment you like. Job market these days, wherever in the world one lives, is whack.

I'd quit my job in a hearbeat if I found something better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I find Welcome Back Kotter to be mildly disturbing  since that show helped pave the way for the Power Rangers, Saved by the Bell, and Boy Meets World.  Wonder Years was semi acceptable because of my fond memories of watching the that episode with mega busty Punky Brewster when I was young.

Seriously, who would have thought that her using that stupid magic gerbil to go back in time too the 1960s to save Henry's life would have had the side effect of giving her an G cup after her daily "I must I must increase my bust" mantra started to take effect.*


*Yes that is my fan fict version of the storyline to explain why Soleil Moon Frye guest starred in that episode.  To me, she will always be Punky.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Knowing when you're tired sign #1:  you can't sleep because you're congested, so you go to your medicine cabinet and get your nasal spray...and you aim it at your armpit.




Sounds like something outta the Dennis the menance movie


----------



## megamania

Once more the Hive rises like a phoenix......


----------



## megamania

While the Hive hybernated for the past few weeks I caught up on my movies and did a lot of DnD and Heroclix.

Otherwise its been quiet


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Sounds like something outta the Dennis the menance movie




Or part of the failed screenplay for _Dumb, Dumberer and Dumberest._


----------



## Relique du Madde

So mega, who are you routing for in Next Years Avengers vs the X-Men event?

I'm rooting for Utopia sinking and then Jean Grey returning so she could slap Cyclops, Hope, and Emma in the face before making itt clear that Wolverine's X-men are the true X-Men.

Beyond that I want to see...
- Idie, Broo, and Quentin Quire humiliating Generation Hope .
- Kid Gladiator defeating the Young Avengers single handedly
-  



Spoiler



EvaN Sabah-Nur


 taking down both X-Man and Cable 



Spoiler



because there is no way they would allow Evan to exist after they find out he is Apocalypse reborn and raised on the side of Good.


- JGSHL's football team defeating Avenger Academy's football team.
- Steve Rogers knocking out Cyclops.
- Wolverine taking down both X-Men and Avengers after some kid is killed.
- Some random avenger being killed.
- 



Spoiler



Ultron taking over both Danger and Jocasta


. Because you know its going to happen.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

Utopia sinking would be nice but its more the brief cat fight of Emma Frost / Phoenix.   Scott is already working on the fake Storm

The rest.... I'm not following the books closely enough to know / decide.

Wolvie snapping and taking down everyone could happen but who knows.

But first is first-

Cable vs Avengers
Avengers vs X-Men
X-men vs Phoenix
Phoenix (using Hope) vs Cable

Full circle.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Idie (formerly one of Hope's "Lights"), Quentin Quire, Broo, and Kid Gladiator are all students at Jean Grey's School for Higher Learning.
Evan Sabuh Nur... well you have to read Uncanny X-Force: Apocalypse Solution and Dark Angel Saga to see his story. Protip: Its the best recent X-Men story written.
I mention Ultron because there is one teaser image of Avengers vs X-Men which has an image of him as part of the background.  It has been suggested that he might play a part in it as a result.

Sent from via Tapatalk for the lolz.


----------



## megamania

Uncanny X-Force has been really great I just wish it had a different artist.  I'm keeping up on that title since a co-worker has to have everything Deadpool so I get monthly reports.

It looks like another multiple Ultron attack but I'm not clear on the story line and if mutants are involved.

Hope and her group I know next to nothing about.  Hope has been strongly suggested to be linked to the Pheonix Effect but we'll see.

Looking forward to an Avengers movie with ultron.  maybe the next one?


----------



## Relique du Madde

A helicopter is circling overhead.... minutes ago they were on a loud speaker...  it sounded like they were saying put down your gun put your hands on top of your head.

I wish there was a way I could know what as happening since I don't have a police scanner.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps you should put down your gun put your hands on top of your head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I really doubt they were after me.  . Cause my house is like a fort and they would have to call in swat to do that job.   They would probably have to do it navy seal style too.


 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Have you heard the _*boing boing*_ of beach balls?  Smelled a strong odor of sardines?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Have you heard the _*boing boing*_ of beach balls?  Smelled a strong odor of sardines?




Nope. /tinhat


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's time....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKAxikZmY-0]Nightmare Before Christmas - Making Christmas - English - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> They would probably have to do it navy seal style too.



You have a land, air *and* sea entrance to your home? And they are all fortified? You bought Doctor Evil's old lair, didn't you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> You have a land, air *and* sea entrance to your home? And they are all fortified? You bought Doctor Evil's old lair, didn't you?




Nope.







You should see my computer... kicks Siri's ass and it twice as creepy.


----------



## megamania

merry christmas and happy holidaze


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Happy Holidays Hivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now back to the cooking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

wooot xmas


----------



## jonesy

Very happy happy happy to each and every happy! Oh, and that Christmas thing too.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Happy new year folks. Just waiting for the last player to arrive for my GF's birthday Shadowrun Game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If that person is playing a decker, start without & let 'em catch up when you take a snack break.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate it how when you want to run certain games genres the first question you always ask yourself is "Alternate earth or world build" which then often mucks things up in the games formative stage .

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy

I played in a cyberpunk game which started with the whole party coming back awake from a memory wipe. The first thing we asked the DM was pretty much 'is this like alternate Earth or something you made up?' He just said we should figure it out ourselves. It turned out to be alternate Earth, but what I never figured out was was he just reacting to what we were doing or did he actually have something prepared.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know...  I was just about to post some of my ideas.  However... as I was doing so I noticed that a common thread was forming between the ideas which actually could link them together into a solid game.

Now it looks like the ony questions that left before I start preparing is a matter of:  Time period* and more importantly, system.

In the end the elevator pitch would be along the lines of :

The realm of Faery invades the American West, and it is up to a group of larger then life heroes to protect the [union?] from annihilation. 



* As you can tell from the elevator pitch the story takes place in the 1800s and beause of the fact that the faerie are invading it is alternate world.  What isn't clear is that I want their to be some steampunk elements.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Viva la Hockey!
> 
> Fight Video: Chaos in Finland leads to 439 penalty minutes, record - Puck Daddy - NHLBlog - Yahoo! Sports




Nice.  Needs to be more fights like that in hockey.  Wild used to have a big player on our team and he was a fighter, but it got to a point that he was so big [and not a particularly great hockey player] that no one wanted to fight with him.  I think someone finally noticed that and we traded him away.  Hah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I find Welcome Back Kotter to be mildly disturbing  since that show helped pave the way for the Power Rangers, Saved by the Bell, and Boy Meets World.  Wonder Years was semi acceptable because of my fond memories of watching the that episode with mega busty Punky Brewster when I was young.




Whaaat?  Back in the day I used to love every one of those shows!  Power Rangers was GREAT for a season or two.  I never watched any of the spinoff shows.  Saved by the Bell was great until they left High School.  Boy Meets World was great until they went to college.  I totally had a crush on Winnie...


----------



## Dog Moon

So I just wanted to say that this last Saturday night I actually finished a campaign.  And by finished I mean like plot and storylines were actually completed, had final boss fight, everything ended up happily.

Normally, my campaigns end for whatever reason.  I run out of ideas, our group splits up, I get bored of DMing, the PCs become unmanageably powerful or whatever.

But this campaign actually ended as a natural conclusion.  So happy.    Levels 1-11.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Whaaat?  Back in the day I used to love every one of those shows!  Power Rangers was GREAT for a season or two.  I never watched any of the spinoff shows.  Saved by the Bell was great until they left High School.  Boy Meets World was great until they went to college.  I totally had a crush on Winnie...




Power Rangers was alright for the first several seasons (It think up until the end of Zeo).  One thing I hate about the series was how they kept f'ing with Bulk and Skull.  It made no sense how they kept knocking back their character development every time they became more popular then the Rangers themselves.  Also it annoyed me how Bulk and Skull stopped kept failing their sanity checks when they ran into monsters even after they partied with Goldar and Rito for one entire season.

I didn't really like Boy Meets World as much as I did Wonder Years (partually because the characters were two years younger then I am).  I watch some episodes but it wasn't something I went out of the way to watch.

Saved by the Bell was alright.  I pretty much stopped watching it when they graduated since I wasn't interested in their college years.  I also wasn't interested in Saved by the Bell: The New Class...

I sort of feel sorry for Screech.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, besides our differences in boy meets world, seems like we stopped the other shows about the same time. Guess that tells you something about them...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr Wooooooooo!

David Tennant of ‘Doctor Who’ fame has married former co-star Georgia Moffett - Celebritology 2.0 - The Washington Post


----------



## Blackrat

*peeks round the corner*
*scurries across the thread*
*eats all the food in the Hive*
*vanishes like a shadow to the night*


----------



## megamania

I want to throttle my son.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Point of fact*: the word "throttle" was not invented by an engineer, but by a Dad looking for the right term for what he wanted to do to his son.






* according to the voices in my head.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> * according to the voices in my head.



What's their opinion on the word bullywug?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Opinion is divided- some like it, some think it's silly but acceptable, some want to change it to a politically inflammatory name.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I want to bullywug Vanessa Minnillo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just be careful you wouldn't want to get a restraining order like some guy who wanted to bullywug Kristen Dunst got.


----------



## megamania

Well kuo-toa you too


----------



## megamania

Power outages suck

Delayed School sucks

Sick kid at home sucks

Trees on power line causing detours sucks

Near miss car accidents on detours of icey dirt roads sucks

Nearly being part of an accident sucks

Roll these all into a single one hour time period and you have my morning.  Wow.  What a day thus far


----------



## megamania

Amazon stuff came in yesterday.  Describes me to a tee-

Batman Movie action figure

Book on 2012

Book on Bigfoot

Book on Edger cayce


DnD didn't arrive but was informed it was sent.    I love Amazon


----------



## megamania

Looking to play Heroclix tonight against Lee.

The theme of the night is "0 Range"  

He thinks this will lead to a toe to toe slugfest.

Boy-  He doesn't know what the rules alllow!


----------



## megamania

Trying to finish up some of my Storyhours but the power outage kinda killed the morning for me.   Maybe this weekend.



I really want to finish the John Play current plot.   One is kinda got out of hand as I lost track of what was happening since the last updates.  Two-  I am really looking forward to the next story line with him.

He is a sarcastic sob teaming up with 7 dwarves to retrieve a lost money car in the Mournlands of Eberron.   A lot of bad humor is coming as I always do.

Zombie T-Rexs, undead galore, Blatant 7 dwarf jokes and more on what makes him "special".


----------



## megamania

and yes-  if you have not been able to tell-  I am killing time before going to work.


----------



## megamania

I see there are strong rumors to 5th edition and that it can be applied to ALL editions previously done.

I feel like I was trolled.

How do you do that?  All the previous editions are so different rules wise.  Only the story telling / fantasy aspect is similiar.    Curious to see but will not buy.

Its a thing of principle.


----------



## megamania

Broke down and took up a membership at a comicshop about 1 hour away from me.  Owner is a nice guy.  My age (old guy  ) and we seem to have similiar things in common.

Not picking up anything on a regular basis just yet.   Depending on how many books are used to tell a six book story I may get the entire A vs. X storyline.


----------



## megamania

The game shop (computer games mainly) that is about 20 minutes away found out I signed up with the shop in NY and he was hurt.   He told a friend of mine he would have gotten my comics for me.



You barely have DnD stuff,  Tell me constantly you will have Heroclix stuff (then don't) and since you have about 8 comicbook trade paperbacks in your store you think you are a comicshop?!?!?!

Ah well


----------



## megamania

I can tell there has been little to no activity here in a while.... many posts but all truie normal Hive stuff.  I didn';t even refer to any of my "other" personalities.    


What's that Ugh?

That only lasted so long.  Ugh says hi.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.   Maybe there won't be any trees down or cars piled up on the road this time.



Later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Safe journey..and good luck with your Heroclix slugfest!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm pretty much a Gold Side X-Man reader.  The books have been good, for some reason I can't stand Uncanny and New Mutants has sucked since the end of the inferno baby slug fest.  I'm glad Carey is off Legacy since his run started to suck ever since he tried went into overdrive with his Rogue-Magneto relationship fetish.

Personally, I think it sucks when shops try to guilt you over things like what yu said.

I go to two comc shops.  One of them I buy everything from.  The other one I go to because they have a RPG room which sells M&M books and other super hero rpgs.  The comicbook shop with the rpgs is located about 30-40 minutes away

In terms of game shops, on the rare occasion I buy something I go to one of two shops. On of them is about 20 minutes away the other is 40 minutes away.  If I'm looking for something specific I go to the further one first since they are smaller (but with a larger rpg selection) and because they sell everything below the cover price.  If I don't find it there I then go to the closer shop (its on the way home).  If I don't find something there I wait several days then check at the RPG/comic shop or order on amazon or the company's website.

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## Relique du Madde

The planning stages for my pbp has kicked into high gear as a result of my finally deciding on using Savage Worlds (which I did in part to differentiate it from my ongoing MM game after finding out that the Pulp tool kit had some minor vehicle building rules).  

Last night I finished transcribing the hinderances / edges I wanted to use from the pulp book (I decided against transcribing the Weird Science Arcane background edges due to the amount I'd have to copy). I then wrote a list of which rules I was using from which books.

Today/tonight I plan on building out the equipment lists, then begin building out my sandbox.  
- Player races?  So far human and "machina".  I'm debating on the amount of fantasy races to use since this game may end up on "Earth-Anarch" which has Therans (dog folk, cat folk), lycanthropes, vampires, ect.  As mentioned before, one of the plot points will deal with the fae.
- Availbility of Fantasy / weird science equipment?  This is a hard one.. I want things to be wide spread but not so much that it is trivialized, meaning there will not be magic emporiums but I still want to give mad scientists and other characters with arcane backgrounds and edge o'er the every day slubb who buys a colt zapp-o-matic.

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## megamania

Never got to my Heroclix.    Stomach bug ended that in a hurry.  I even had to have my wife pick me up from work- I couldn't drive.

Slept about 16 of the last 18 hours.  The 2 hours I didn't sleep were spent retrieving my car from work, getting the kids to school and recently looking at facebook, e-mail etc.... on the internet.

Glad I didn't have to work at the store.   Still have the factory in about 3 hours.

Can't eat.  Anytime I eat I become sick.   Hope it ends soon.


----------



## megamania

Tempted to start up a new PbP of Eberron 3.5 here but it seems they always end in disaster.

Sometimes it was my fault but generally players fall out.   Kinda sucks.


I have soooooo many ideas of games to run but no time / players.


----------



## megamania

Just looked at a city map someone is making for a Mutants & Masterminds type of campaign.

Makes me wonder.... I did mine on a Bipmap program.....  when I printed it out it was 32 pages.  Covers roughly 8x3 miles.   Includes powerplants, hi tech labs, housing, skyscrappers, ambassador buildings, arenas, shipping, airports and so on......

Then I never used it.  Its still hanging up on my wall to look at.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I tried to get started on making a map of a continent for my sand box and it didn't go well.  When I started sketching the map I noticed that the shape was looking like my old rpg setting from when I used to have a table game.

I then thought about making the map be based on some of those "future of the world" maps some sooth sayers always claim the seen in a psychic vision, or were given by time travelers, angels or aliens.  But then the idea of the rockies and sierras being submerged under a mile of water when the midwest isn't never passed the smell test.  Then again... having the game be set on the Island of Califia would be an interesting twist.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega -

In a way the cool thing about mapping is that it could be done with many different types of programs.  From looking over at the cartographer's guild people use programs like photoshop/gimp, illustrator/inkwell/corell draw, and of course campaign cartographer.  

Paintbrush is pretty much using the bare minimum from photoshop or any other raster image manipulation program.



 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

I've always been limited in my drawing resources.  Kinda sucks as an art major.

Paint works well enough for me.   It always lots of color, lettering and the such.


----------



## megamania

Currently debating whether to go to Comics Depot in Saratoga or not.   I don't have anything in my file (which I guess means he had luck getting me Avenging Spider-man 1-2 and X-sanction 1 ) BUT..... he did get in the Pathfinder figures.  I have two cases in the mail so it seems stupid to go but the kids really want to get out of the house.  aka- have me buy them something no doubt.


----------



## Eponine

*Pokes head in* Long time no see hivers. I missed you and I love what you've done with the place although it needs a woman's touch!

EDIT: I feel like I need to explain my absence for so long. Its a little complicated and I know that some of the older hivers will understand that I can't go into a lot of details about where I have been. Long story short: I am back, doing very well and happy to be back in the hive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eponine said:


> *Pokes head in* Long time no see hivers. I missed you and I love what you've done with the place although it needs a woman's touch!
> 
> EDIT: I feel like I need to explain my absence for so long. Its a little complicated and I know that some of the older hivers will understand that I can't go into a lot of details about where I have been. Long story short: I am back, doing very well and happy to be back in the hive.




I'm pretty sure alot of us fantasies that you were recruited for a certain above top secret mission and bagged a BBeG (even if it were one we aren't all thinking of).   Anyways, I'm sending word elsewhere of your arrival. 

Since we can't talk about where you been (due to your security clearance).. we can ask how does it feel to skip an entire edition of DnD?

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Relique du Madde

> I've always been limited in my drawing resources.  Kinda sucks as an art major.
> 
> Paint works well enough for me.   It always lots of color, lettering and the such.




Yeah, I understand considering that many of the programs tend to either cost a small fortune, have features based on version you bought, or are reasonably priced but lacking in features.  Luckily there are freeware options like GIMP and inkscape which are decent.


On other things, Avenger X-sanctum is only proving that Avengers are stupid.  It reads like a bad horror movie.  

On the avengers side, the plot pretty much been like, "We are the avengers we don't need no stinking communication devices so that we could talk to each other during a prison break.  What, some one took down [ insert avenger ]? Instead of radioing in and getting back up I'll go investigate *alone* and hopefully whoever took out [ insert avenger ] will not take me out. If they do, hopefully [ insert avenger ] will show up to rescue me and not get taken out himself... cause that would be awkward."

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

Sounds like a typical horror movie......


----------



## Eponine

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm pretty sure alot of us fantasies that you were recruited for a certain above top secret mission and bagged a BBeG (even if it were one we aren't all thinking of).  Anyways, I'm sending word elsewhere of your arrival.
> 
> Since we can't talk about where you been (due to your security clearance).. we can ask how does it feel to skip an entire edition of DnD?
> 
> -Sent via Tapatalk




I'm afraid I havent done much gaming lately. I skipped 4th edition completely. It looks like now I will have a little time to settle down and play some. I am reading up on 5th and I like what Ive read so far. I really don't like 4th so when I start back up it will either be 3.5 or 5th if it's out by then. I really did miss you all. I want you to know there is a 14' plastic lizard with "TOW" written on it that has seen a LOT of the world in the past few years  It's good to back in the hive. You all have been like a family when I was going through some very rough times!


----------



## Aeson

She's alive.  

Not surprising this is what brings me back.lol


----------



## megamania

....and like a phoenix it rises from the ashes.... 

(maximized fireballs are so tricky to place  )


----------



## megamania

Good to see the hive back but I'm off to watch some Tebow... I mean football.


Tebow or otherwise.... i want the Patriots to go down.   Its between the Cowboys and Pats for which team I dislike the most over the years.


----------



## jonesy

Eponine said:


> I want you to know there is a 14' plastic lizard with "TOW" written on it that has seen a LOT of the world in the past few years  It's good to back in the hive. You all have been like a family when I was going through some very rough times!



Last time I remember you were talking about being apprehensive of the time of becoming a civilian. Or maybe that was me talking about it, and you saying something in reply. Not really sure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I want you to know there is a 14' plastic lizard with "TOW" written on it that has seen a LOT of the world in the past few years




Lucky reptile!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Sounds like a typical horror movie......




Yeah, but on the bright side last issue had several nice flash backs of Cable and Hope.  Man, I wish they wrote hope like they did when she was little.. it makes me want to pick up the Cable trades.  Hopefully they will show more of them in the final two issues.



Eponine said:


> I want you to know there is a 14' plastic lizard with "TOW" written on it that has seen a LOT of the world in the past few years




Please say their are pictures of the lizard sprawled out next to a bottle of beer with an Arabic label. Or one of it on look out at a fob.



Aeson said:


> She's alive.
> 
> Not surprising this is what brings me back.lol




Pretty sad when 5e is not the main draw..  then again...


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> She's alive.
> 
> Not surprising this is what brings me back.lol



 I'm feeling the love Aeson


megamania said:


> ....and like a phoenix it rises from the ashes....
> 
> (maximized fireballs are so tricky to place  )



 So is a grenade at 30 yards.


jonesy said:


> Last time I remember you were talking about being apprehensive of the time of becoming a civilian. Or maybe that was me talking about it, and you saying something in reply. Not really sure.



 I'm still in, I though about leaving but this is who I am now.


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but on the bright side last issue had several nice flash backs of Cable and Hope. Man, I wish they wrote hope like they did when she was little.. it makes me want to pick up the Cable trades. Hopefully they will show more of them in the final two issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Please say their are pictures of the lizard sprawled out next to a bottle of beer with an Arabic label. Or one of it on look out at a fob.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad when 5e is not the main draw.. then again...



 The main draw, me? Awwwww •blush•


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> I'm feeling the love Aeson




She says with sarcasm.lol


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> She says with sarcasm.lol



 No sarcasm intended at all Aeson. You have no idea how much our talks meant to me. You were my rock.


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> No sarcasm intended at all Aeson. You have no idea how much our talks meant to me. You were my rock.





Always willing to help a damsel in distress even if that damsel is taller and stronger and carries a bigger gun.lol 

I hope we can talk again sometime can get caught up. 

You were a big draw. If Relique hadn't told me I would have come back here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Considering Blackrat just binged all our food... I'm going to go get a chili cheese burger and cheese fries from Tommy's.   I know I will regret it in the morning... but I been craving chili-dogs for a while.


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> Always willing to help a damsel in distress even if that damsel is taller and stronger and carries a bigger gun.lol
> 
> I hope we can talk again sometime can get caught up.
> 
> You were a big draw. If Relique hadn't told me I would have come back here.



 I'd like that very much Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't felt all that comfortable here. I've been on another forum that is more open and welcoming...well not to nonspambots.lol


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> I haven't felt all that comfortable here. I've been on another forum that is more open and welcoming...well not to nonspambots.lol



Why is that? The hive has always made me feel welcome.


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> Why is that? The hive has always made me feel welcome.




Oops I think I got caught in the middle of two thoughts on that last part of my comment.lol

No, the hive has been that for me as well. I mean others here have had their opinions of me and my antics and I don't like the idea being a source of amusement for them.


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> Oops I think I got caught in the middle of two thoughts on that last part of my comment.lol
> 
> No, the hive has been that for me as well. I mean others here have had their opinions of me and my antics and I don't like the idea being a source of amusement for them.



 I've got your bacck Aeson.


----------



## Eponine

Someone brought this up in a PM, so I wonder what my real life level is?


----------



## Aeson

Brought what up?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eponine said:


> Someone brought this up in a PM, so I wonder what my real life level is?




That wasn't a PM it was exp (one of those little things which was added to the site). 

I'm pretty sure there must be several levels of bad ass or  soldier (depending on system).


----------



## Aeson

I think that was discussed many moons ago, but times change and so do people so you may be all new class or classes now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, but that shouldn't negate any levels gained  (well.... maybe post 2e). If you are level 3x and "retrained" to y you still are level 3 even though everything else changed.


----------



## Eponine

If I had to guess, I'm 10 Amazon/5 Bitch/10 Pathfinder.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I shared my big news with everyone here. 

I bought a house. I have my own place all to myself.


----------



## Eponine

That's awesome Aeson, congratulations!


----------



## Aeson

Thanks. I've been here a little over 2 months. I have plenty of room for anyone that wants to come visit.


----------



## Aeson

Eponine can you tell us? Did you go back to Guam or are you still in Afghanistan?


----------



## Eponine

I've been to a few different places but I am currently at home station in Guam.


----------



## Aeson

Are you going to be there awhile? I hope it'll be a long time before another deployment.


----------



## jonesy

So, what's Guam like this time of year? Or is it like the same season all year long?


----------



## megamania

aeson said:


> i don't think i shared my big news with everyone here.
> 
> I bought a house. I have my own place all to myself. :d




congrats!


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> Are you going to be there awhile? I hope it'll be a long time before another deployment.




Well, last time I returned to Guam it was supposed to be for a good while. Then I get a phone call one tuesday that changed that thought. If I get called again I wont hesitate to go, I've always got a bag packed.



jonesy said:


> So, what's Guam like this time of year? Or is it like the same season all year long?




It's about 85 degrees with 95% humidity all year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Y'know what can weird you out?  You're watching a horror movie and someone on the screen makes a phone call...and your phone rings.

Just happened to me.


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> Well, last time I returned to Guam it was supposed to be for a good while. Then I get a phone call one tuesday that changed that thought. If I get called again I wont hesitate to go, I've always got a bag packed.



I was right. You joined  GI Joe. What's your code name?lol


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> I was right. You joined GI Joe. What's your code name?lol



 I actually have 3 nicknames: Epps, Boomstick and Goat whisperer. Epps is the most common one though.


----------



## Eponine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Y'know what can weird you out? You're watching a horror movie and someone on the screen makes a phone call...and your phone rings.
> 
> Just happened to me.



 That sounds like my next prank......•evil grin•


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> I actually have 3 nicknames: Epps, Boomstick and Goat whisperer. Epps is the most common one though.




Boomstick sounds like a GI Joe code name.  What is the story behind goat whisperer?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Y'know what can weird you out?  You're watching a horror movie and someone on the screen makes a phone call...and your phone rings.
> 
> Just happened to me.




Thanks alot...  because of that comment I found myself with the urge to watch Stranger than Fiction.

Sure it was an ok movie... but now I'm left wondering if I should have used the last two hours to do something else.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I don't think I shared my big news with everyone here.
> 
> I bought a house. I have my own place all to myself.




Congrats!  Owning a house is neat.

Although sometimes I wish I still remained in an apartment.  I just paid a crazy amount of bills this last Thursday and I have set up mouse traps because several have apparently entered my walls...

[Which reminds me... two days ago was the one year anniversary of owning my house.  29 years remaining on my mortgage]


----------



## jonesy

I could hear the gun from the other side,
a galaxy or two in between the feathers.
Look and blink and it's all gone.
But the bullets never left the gun.
Damage just happens.
Something tells me there's a world of hurt behind that door.
And I keep nailing, nailing more, I think I need more wood now.
Look look the ducks are all gone. Fly fly bye bye. There they go.
They've got the right idea. They just run out of places. Or run out of places.
That's no construct.
Building hard is hard when you can't just stop a while.
Three walls and an audience. Too bad about the roof. It's raining and I'm out of boards.
But the echo of the gun still rumbles.
And my belly does as well. Kitchen here I come. Make my day. King bacon and his ham court.
Fire it up.


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> Boomstick sounds like a GI Joe code name.  What is the story behind goat whisperer?




Well, Epps is obvious, Boomstick is because I always carry the shotgun and the goat whisperer isnt as fun as you might think. One of our pieces of tracking equipment is lovingly referred to as the "goat rope" because it's a piece of crap but it's all we have. I seem to be the only one that can get it to work properly most of the time, hence "Goat whisperer"


----------



## Eponine

In other news, I really hate my hair right now. I keep it short and dyed black when I'm in the field but now that I'm not I really hate it this way. When it starts growing out, I'm left with these flaming red roots and jet black everything else. It looks hideous. My roots are beginning to show and I am avoiding mirrors for the time being.


----------



## Blackrat

As much as I hate coming to ENW nowdays, welcome back Goldie!


----------



## Eponine

Blackrat said:


> As much as I hate coming to ENW nowdays, welcome back Goldie!




Thanks Blackrat! Has something gone bad with ENworld? I notice that the hive is not active as it once was.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aside from the Frupocalypse... 

Enworld made lot of spontaneous changes to the site that pissed off many people (ie it becoming a "buisness").  Also a bunch of drama which carried over from both CM and other sites that led to permabans (though not of hive members), as a result some people don't think ENW is as friendly of a site as it was before and some left.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elsewhere I've stated that Avengers vs Wolverine will end up being about Wolverine cutting as a result of his watching all his friends fight each other and his inability to choose a side without pissing people off..







Looks like I'm right.


----------



## Blackrat

Eponine said:


> Thanks Blackrat! Has something gone bad with ENworld? I notice that the hive is not active as it once was.






Relique du Madde said:


> Aside from the Frupocalypse...
> 
> Enworld made lot of spontaneous changes to the site that pissed off many people (ie it becoming a "buisness").  Also a bunch of drama which carried over from both CM and other sites that led to permabans (though not of hive members), as a result some people don't think ENW is as friendly of a site as it was before and some left.




Pretty much this. ENW isn't the site I knew anymore. Plus it being freaking slow when I actually try to come here...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Aside from the Frupocalypse...




For me, this was pretty much it.  I came to EnWorld for the Hivemind and browsed the rest of the site while waiting for other people to respond.  Once the "Frupocalypse" happened and the Hive slowed, my interest sort began to wan.  Then I think 4e sorta came by at that time and the whole 3e v 4e thing further ruined my interest.  I tend to check EnWorld for a minute or two each day, see if there's anything interesting, sometimes post, usually don't, and then go off on my own way.

Also, back then, it seemed like I knew more people that ended up just chatting in random threads.  I remember once Nightfall and I totally jacked some other person's thread and started talking about random things.

Ahhhh, those were the days.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aside from the Frupocalypse...
> 
> Enworld made lot of spontaneous changes to the site that pissed off many people (ie it becoming a "buisness").  Also a bunch of drama which carried over from both CM and other sites that led to permabans (though not of hive members), as a result some people don't think ENW is as friendly of a site as it was before and some left.






Blackrat said:


> Pretty much this. ENW isn't the site I knew anymore. Plus it being freaking slow when I actually try to come here...






Dog Moon said:


> For me, this was pretty much it.  I came to EnWorld for the Hivemind and browsed the rest of the site while waiting for other people to respond.  Once the "Frupocalypse" happened and the Hive slowed, my interest sort began to wan.  Then I think 4e sorta came by at that time and the whole 3e v 4e thing further ruined my interest.  I tend to check EnWorld for a minute or two each day, see if there's anything interesting, sometimes post, usually don't, and then go off on my own way.
> 
> Also, back then, it seemed like I knew more people that ended up just chatting in random threads.  I remember once Nightfall and I totally jacked some other person's thread and started talking about random things.
> 
> Ahhhh, those were the days.



That's why we all went somewhere else. Except Dog Moon hasn't been there in awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

Eponine said:


> Thanks Blackrat! Has something gone bad with ENworld? I notice that the hive is not active as it once was.




I feel like this is an understatement.  I remember when we would go through an entire 1000 posts within like a week.  In April, this single thread will have reach an entire year.

Oh, and since I didn't mention this before, welcome back!


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> Well, Epps is obvious, Boomstick is because I always carry the shotgun and the goat whisperer isnt as fun as you might think. One of our pieces of tracking equipment is lovingly referred to as the "goat rope" because it's a piece of crap but it's all we have. I seem to be the only one that can get it to work properly most of the time, hence "Goat whisperer"



It just needed a woman's touch.


Eponine said:


> In other news, I really hate my hair right now. I keep it short and dyed black when I'm in the field but now that I'm not I really hate it this way. When it starts growing out, I'm left with these flaming red roots and jet black everything else. It looks hideous. My roots are beginning to show and I am avoiding mirrors for the time being.



I bet it doesn't look that bad. I'm willing to share my opinion if I see a picture.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That's why we all went somewhere else. Except Dog Moon hasn't been there in awhile.




Hrm, I think in the beginning I was still too comfortable with EnWorld.  Then I totally forgot about it...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and I just found out a little bit ago: Arkham Horror painted monster minis!  Wooh!

[As if my entire Arkham Horror set wasn't already crazy expensive already]


----------



## Relique du Madde

For me the main reason I really go to enworld is because I run pbps here.  But even then there are periods of time when I just lose interest in posting and forgo posting here for several days.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I feel like this is an understatement.  I remember when we would go through an entire 1000 posts within like a week.  In April, this single thread will have reach an entire year.
> 
> Oh, and since I didn't mention this before, welcome back!




What's insane about those days is when you realize that often it was one person having an extended conversation across multiple browser windows.


----------



## Aeson

You're always welcome back Dog Moon.


----------



## Eponine

Relique du Madde said:


> Aside from the Frupocalypse...




The Frupocalypse? How about the Call of Cufrulu?



Dog Moon said:


> For me, this was pretty much it. I came to EnWorld for the Hivemind and browsed the rest of the site while waiting for other people to respond. Once the "Frupocalypse" happened and the Hive slowed, my interest sort began to wan. Then I think 4e sorta came by at that time and the whole 3e v 4e thing further ruined my interest. I tend to check EnWorld for a minute or two each day, see if there's anything interesting, sometimes post, usually don't, and then go off on my own way.
> 
> Also, back then, it seemed like I knew more people that ended up just chatting in random threads. I remember once Nightfall and I totally jacked some other person's thread and started talking about random things.
> 
> Ahhhh, those were the days.




I miss those days as well.



Dog Moon said:


> I feel like this is an understatement. I remember when we would go through an entire 1000 posts within like a week. In April, this single thread will have reach an entire year.
> 
> Oh, and since I didn't mention this before, welcome back!



 Thanks Dog!


Aeson said:


> It just needed a woman's touch.
> Everything does, in my opinion.






Relique du Madde said:


> What's insane about those days is when you realize that often it was one person having an extended conversation across multiple browser windows.




Yeah, it kind of does boggle the mind.


----------



## Eponine

By the way, does it violate the no politics rule if I say how happy I am that "Don't ask Don't Tell" is gone?


----------



## jonesy

I wasn't around when the whole frukalaka happened. Came back and the Hive was practically dead. Then I was reading a certain thread series on CM where they were talking about the incident and only halfway realized they were talking about him and the alts he'd made. The thread might still be there, but I'm not sure because the more resent events with ENW/CM/SA drama caused the mods to delete a whole bunch of the series.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Call of Cufrulu?




Nice!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eponine said:


> By the way, does it violate the no politics rule if I say how happy I am that "Don't ask Don't Tell" is gone?




Probably, but we'll never tell.  Besides...

_*looks around furtively*_

I don't think anyone else is in here.


----------



## Eponine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Probably, but we'll never tell. Besides...
> 
> _*looks around furtively*_
> 
> I don't think anyone else is in here.




I know, it's so empty. I remember when I would respond to a post and by the time I hit "Submit" it was two pages later.


----------



## jonesy

Eponine said:


> I know, it's so empty. I remember when I would respond to a post and by the time I hit "Submit" it was two pages later.



And back when Off-Topic still existed.


----------



## Eponine

jonesy said:


> And back when Off-Topic still existed.



 At least the Hive is still here.
Wait a minute, how can I be sure that you're not really me talking to myself?


----------



## Aeson

I am getting annoyed with site. When I sometimes try touching a link on my phone or tablet it sends me to Amazon. Touching nowhere near the ad.


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> I am getting annoyed with site. When I sometimes try touching a link on my phone or tablet it sends me to Amazon. Touching nowhere near the ad.




So what you're saying is you're not touching what you think you are touching? I think I had a date like that once


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> So what you're saying is you're not touching what you think you are touching? I think I had a date like that once




Pretty much.


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> Pretty much.




Watch where you put your fingers then, LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> You're always welcome back Dog Moon.




Am I welcome back after my hospital stay?


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> Watch where you put your fingers then, LOL.



I always do. Rather skilled at it too.


Scott DeWar said:


> Am I welcome back after my hospital stay?




Well that wasn't for this site but yes, of course. I wasn't aware of your hospital stay. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Eponine

Scott DeWar said:


> Am I welcome back after my hospital stay?




As long as it wasnt a hospital for the criminally insane then yes!


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> As long as it wasnt a hospital for the criminally insane then yes!




But he's feeling much better now.


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> I always do. Rather skilled at it too.




I'll have to take your word for it.


Aeson said:


> But he's feeling much better now.



 And 45% less insane!


----------



## Aeson

Eponine said:


> I'll have to take your word for it.




so you keep reminding me.lol


----------



## Eponine

Aeson said:


> so you keep reminding me.lol




At least you know it's not you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eponine said:


> By the way, does it violate the no politics rule if I say how happy I am that "Don't ask Don't Tell" is gone?




I bet you are often grinning from ear to ear
 screaming  "yes yes yes oh god yes yes!"  While in e.stacy ;-) 






Eponine said:


> The Frupocalypse? How about the * Cu*ll of Cufrulu?.



Heh heh..

Which was followed by was the frupture...




jonesy said:


> And back when Off-Topic still existed.




As well as twenty other boards...

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I am getting annoyed with site. When I sometimes try touching a link on my phone or tablet it sends me to Amazon. Touching nowhere near the ad.



It annoys me also... they should get rid of ads for mobile and use Bulletin's default mobile skin.




> Eponine said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is you're not touching what you think you are touching? I think I had a date like that once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eponine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch where you put your fingers then, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hurry for innuedo!  It is just like old times!






Scott DeWar said:


> Am I welcome back after my hospital stay?




Yes, since it helps keep the hive and its sister, the waif, over in the pbp boards active.  Having enworld be serious and on topic all day makes Eric Noah a very dull boy. Come on now.. get to posting since your average number of posts dropped during your hospital stay by a millionth of a percent.


-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post

However I'll use this post to state my disatisfaction with how tappatalk doesn't render nested quotesl


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Hurry for innuedo!  It is just like old times!



No hurry. Just take your time and feel around. You'll get there eventually and it'll be so much better for the journey.


----------



## jonesy

Eponine said:


> As long as it wasnt a hospital for the criminally insane then yes!



What is criminally insane anyhow? Does one need to commit a crime to be one, or is it like they think you'd be likely to do one?


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> What is criminally insane anyhow? Does one need to commit a crime to be one, or is it like they think you'd be likely to do one?



Technically I think it is anyone who pleads insanity (and is guilty/) but is found to be innocent on grounds of insanity.

You had to have been tried for a crime to qualify.

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## Aeson

Like the question on a job application if you've been convicted of a felony. Maybe you just haven't been caught yet.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

'Guilty? No man.. we're all  innocent here.. the lawyer [ screwed ] me."

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Am I welcome back after my hospital stay?




Of course.  Everyone's welcome back!  Well, there might be an exception to that, but don't worry, you are not the exception!


----------



## Relique du Madde

MY local comic books shop is holding an election next week to determine who our leader will be, Captain America or Scott Summers.    I want Wolverine to be our leader.  Gold X-Men are the only true X-Men.


----------



## jonesy

We've got a presidential election going on here, IRL. I have no idea who I should vote for, other than just to stack the votes against the right wing moron.

Edit: oh, wow, I just dove right into politics and didn't even notice. Whoops.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> We've got a presidential election going on here, IRL. I have no idea who I should vote for, other than just to stack the votes against the right wing moron.
> 
> Edit: oh, wow, I just dove right into politics and didn't even notice. Whoops.




Well, it's just finnish politics so no-one cares 

And exactly same here. Though if I vote, I'll probably just write Donald Duck on the paper...


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Though if I vote, I'll probably just write Donald Duck on the paper...



He does get quite a lot of votes each time. And he's not even a citizen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why not vote for perkele!  


Random sad fact: The British killed the steam car during the early 1800s. Yes.. the entire1800s would have been steam punk and technology would have been more advanced than it is today if it were not for a Brit creating a law that said "locomotives traveling on public streets must be proceeded by signalmen who is on foot, waving a red flag, and blowing a horn."

Oh and the first car powered by a combustion engine was built in the early half of the 1800s. /insanity.  This makes me wonder who killed the  flying de lorean?

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Why not vote for perkele!



To most people it's just a neutral swear word, and not a person. Neutral in the sense that it's not particularly offensive, and it works equally well whether you stub your toe or your hockey team loses. Writing perkele on the ballot would just make you look frustrated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well aren't you?  

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Well aren't you?



Hmm. Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You see that's the brilliance of voting perkele.  Not only are you showing frustration, but if this were a Gaimanian Reality it would also cause the Perkele's return to his proper station as being the God of Thunder.  An added bonus is the fact that a Scandinavian country electing a god of thunder as its president is a very metal concept. 

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> An added bonus is the fact that a Scandinavian country electing a god of thunder as its president is a very metal concept.




He'd lose in the next election to the Trickster god and his cronies' dirty tricks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah but the chaos and the partying that would occur during that one term in office would be all worth the insanity that would follow.

Think about it.  Every debate and every issue being decided by the outcome of a bare knucked brawl, drinking contest, nuke swim, bear fights, and a feast. 

Sure many will not be into the idea of taking a nude swim through the Hudson... but IT.WOULD.BE.AWESOME


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Didn't certain states already go through that with Jesse Ventura and Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure about with Minnesota ... but living in California was not like that.  Sure, that describes Arnold's life to a t, but life in California was much more frustrating since he kept saying "we need da moneys for da parks and da skoolz" only for that money to vanish into a black hole.

Seriously, if Conan existed, Conan would have raided Arnold's house and claimed he was a servant of Thulsa Doom.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Seriously, if Conan existed, Conan would have raided Arnold's house and claimed he was a servant of Thulsa Doom.




"You killed my state, boy!"


----------



## Eponine

Relique du Madde said:


> Hurry for innuedo! It is just like old times!
> 
> 
> -Sent via tappatalk



 Did you all not get any while I was away?




jonesy said:


> No hurry. Just take your time and feel around. You'll get there eventually and it'll be so much better for the journey.




Great advice. Suprisingly, not enough women know this.....much to my dismay.


Relique du Madde said:


> 'Guilty? No man.. we're all innocent here.. the lawyer [ screwed ] me."
> 
> -Sent via tappatalk



 I am absolutely NOT innocent, pretty much in any way. I have been a bad, bad, BAD girl....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I am absolutely NOT innocent, pretty much in any way. I have been a bad, bad, BAD girl....




...with big guns.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Eponine said:


> Did you all not get any while I was away?



 Using it becomes difficult when all you have are a bunch of neck beards staring at you.



> I am absolutely NOT innocent, pretty much in any way. I have been a bad, bad, BAD girl....



 who was trained to kill or take prisoners....  in bed.


----------



## Eponine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...with big guns.


 On occasion, yes...


Relique du Madde said:


> Using it becomes difficult when all you have are a bunch of neck beards staring at you.
> 
> who was trained to kill or take prisoners.... in bed.



 Well, my quarry is much more useful to me alive..


----------



## Dog Moon

We like to call jesse ” the mind” .


----------



## Dog Moon

About to leave and play some twilight imperium.  Wooh!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Twilight ruined the world twilight for me..

The first thing that came to mind when I read "Twilight Imperium" I thought emo vampires in imperial rome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm..emo vampires & werewolves building intergalactic economic empires?

The Jacobian Hegemon vs the Edward Consortium...mmmmmm.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Twilight ruined the world twilight for me..
> 
> The first thing that came to mind when I read "Twilight Imperium" I thought emo vampires in imperial rome.




I won by the way.  Wooh!  

And I have no idea what you mean by Twilight ruining the word twilight for you.  Maybe I once felt the same way but have blocked out the reason why I would hate that word.  Nope, can't think of why I might.  Was it a movie?  Hrm, no, my mind just finds a blank there.  Weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde

For all who thought city hexes didn't exist in real life..  I have to say you are correct, however, city octagons do.

 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Neuf-Brisach_007_850.jpg 
 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ch.jpg/655px-Plan_citadelle_Neuf_Brisach.jpg 


-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## megamania

On a whim this weekend my son and I went to a Heroclix tournament.   He took first and I second.   Spiffy-roo!

Maybe I'll do more tournies afterall


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nice.  So how badly did you defeat you in the championship match?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*sniff sniff*_

Do I smell a dynasty?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Nice.  So how badly did you defeat you in the championship match?




RULES-
2 Boosters of Hulk.... build 300pt team.... Fight

Tim pulled Black Bolt, teamed it up with Shanna and Amadeus Cho.  Translation, outwit with a lot of fire power.

I pulled two cosmic hulks, possessed daredevil, Ciaria, AIM renegade, Doc Samson, White Tiger and some AE crap.   Little to build with.

Both of us got the Adam Warlock and Infinity Gem Stand so its okay.  It made his day.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _*sniff sniff*_
> 
> Do I smell a dynasty?




Doubtful.... the next tournament is a build set.   No luck (beyond the dice) involved.   I have an extremely nasty point person with tons of support (outwit x2, Perplex x3, Support (healing) x3 and someone that if set up right does 8 clixes of damage with the defender at a -5 and defenseless against outwit.

Won't play until late Febuary however.


----------



## jonesy

Happy man is happy first.
Haggert the beggard knew nothing of worry.
Hurried, not worried, just living his life.
Hungry and thirsty, but still satisfied.
Hitch, said the witch, but he'd thought it a boast.
Hiking across town with portable toast.
Hired, but tired, he'd given all up.
Henchmen to wizards down't last long at all.
Hivers and divers, thrillers and shiners
.... apply within.


----------



## jonesy

I know as much about the Forgotten Realms as I do about post-Glasnost Bulgarian ceramic art, but why exactly do they call them forgotten?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think it's because you literally need to buy every Forgotten Realms book to know what's happening but by the time you read them all you forget everything except Elimister = teh Awesomestness who bangs goddesses THEN DUMPS THEM WITHOUT REPERCUSSIONS!


----------



## megamania

I never loved FR if only because of the super powered NPCs that are so overly protected and important to the setting.

Aw well......


----------



## megamania

Been otherwise keeping myself busy with Facebook's Superhero City.....  without a "team" you really can't go far.   sigh....story of my life.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's how most Facebook games work.  They shame you into having to find strangers that play them by making them unplayable without 100s of 'friends'

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## Dog Moon

I've always liked the Forgotten Realms [maybe due to the fact that it was the first campaign setting I was introduced into].  Lots of different areas you can play in with different feels and lots of different organizations that you can use to make the game more interesting.  And the Faiths and Pantheons books covering the religious lore of the deities are still among my favorite rpg books ever.  So much detail, so much greatness.

As for the super powered NPCs... well, we joked about them at our game, but we never really used them.  We sort of just assumed they were busy dealing with the other threats of the world that we didn't want to deal with at the time.  The world is just so enormous that it made sense that unless we happened to be knocking on Elminsters door we were beyond notice.

So I guess you could say we took the cool things about the Realms and pretty much ignored all the ridiculousness that other people seem to hate so much.  Which is the cool thing about running settings at your home: you can do that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> I won by the way.  Wooh!




And on Sunday we played a big 8 player game of Twilight Imperium that I also won.  Wooh!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Generation Hope has been cancled... through from the sounds of it they planned to kill that book heading into Avengers vs X-Men.

If you care about the whole "X-Man Schism" that makes...

*Blue Team*
1. Uncanny X-Men
2. X-Men
3. New Mutants   

*Gold Team* 
1. Wolverine and the X-Men
2. X-Men: Legacy
3. X-Force
4. X-Factor.
5. Astonishing X-Men (Starting in March.  Two arcs have been planned already)

Scott and Utopia is not looking so good considering that X-Men and New Mutants are nearing the "20,000 reader" kill point.

Post Avenger vs X-Men there will be one new X-Book (it was already hinted), so it most likely will end up being "New X-Men" and will cover the San Francisco street team.  If they will operate out of Westchester or Utopia is unknown.  HOWEVER, I have a feeling Utopia is going to sink and New Mutants will be canceled so... GO GOLD!


----------



## jonesy

After reading The Boys superhero comics in general seem really lackluster. This isn't a comment against the new X-Men stuff, because I haven't tried those.


----------



## jonesy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzC7DscKjsI]SPACEBALLS 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 REMIX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> After reading The Boys superhero comics in general seem really lackluster. This isn't a comment against the new X-Men stuff, because I haven't tried those.




I haven't read the Boys so I have no idea how that was.


Out of the current batch of X-Men comics, only Uncanny X-Force and Wolverine and the X-Men has been really good.   The other books either have been meh or decent.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I haven't read the Boys so I have no idea how that was.



It's a superhero series that basically takes the saying Power Corrupts and runs with it, all the way. The greatest heroes that you know aren't. They just have excellent PR. In comes The Boys, sanctioned to smack down the big offenders.


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> [Spaceballs remix at YouTube]



Heh. Only movie I've seen twice at the cinema.


----------



## megamania

Lethal Weapon II and Spider-man are the only two movies I have twice within the movie theater.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Lethal Weapon II and Spider-man are the only two movies I have twice within the movie theater.




I recently watched a movie twice... I forget which one it was.  The reason I saw it twice in the theater as because I went to see it alone and then with my GF.


----------



## jonesy

I've seen Duck Soup five times in a movie theatre. There used to be one here that had regular showings of the Marx Brothers movies, and other classics. Don't know if it still exists.


----------



## megamania

Would this work on my Windows 7 computer that is roughly a year old now?

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Marvel-Comics-Avengers-Collectors-DVD-ROM/dp/B000RDN822/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1327727984&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: Marvel Comics - 40 Years of The Avengers Comic Books Collectors Edition on DVD-ROM: Computers & Accessories[/ame]



I really want this and found it (much cheaper than Amazon) but I am still hestitant to fork over the money in fear it will not work on my computer....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Would this work on my Windows 7 computer that is roughly a year old now?
> 
> Amazon.com: Marvel Comics - 40 Years of The Avengers Comic Books Collectors Edition on DVD-ROM: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this and found it (much cheaper than Amazon) but I am still hestitant to fork over the money in fear it will not work on my computer....




Technically it should work if it runs on Xp, but you would might have to run itin legacy mode as an admin


----------



## megamania

....wha.....?



Not very computer / tech savvy..... repeat as if talking to an ol' 'vemonner.... which I is.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> I recently watched a movie twice... I forget which one it was.  The reason I saw it twice in the theater as because I went to see it alone and then with my GF.




Iron man 3 times. Once on my own, once dragging my GF then again with us both dragging friends. I saw Jurasic Park 3 times as a kid, and Tim Burton's Batman twice (both underage as it was a 12). Sherlocj Holmes was another. Actually it looks like I do this a lot. 

In other news I've got a job again, as a book seller once more with the company who have taken over my the old site I worked at.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Would this work on my Windows 7 computer that is roughly a year old now?



It should. It requires Adobe Acrobat Reader 6.0.1 (or higher) to view it but that is already included with it.


----------



## megamania

For 50 bucks I can get either Avengers, Hulk or F Four.   I vote all three (spread out over three trips of course).

Thankyou for your input


----------



## jonesy

Just wrapped up our last D&D campaign yesterday. And it does seem that it is the last one. The group is falling apart. Three of the players have been getting ready for a move to Sweden, and it's starting to look like they were the glue that held the rest of us together. There's nothing on the schedule anymore. Everyone's too busy with life to game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry to hear that...though it sounds like the backstory to a metal band on "Behind the Music" on VH-1.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sorry to hear that...though it sounds like the backstory to a metal band on "Behind the Music" on VH-1.



Tune in to find out:
- What really happened in the kitchen during the Ogre Lords of The Flying Citadel.
- Who 'forgot' to bring snacks, and then paid for the pizzas from someone elses wallet. Three times.
- The loaded dice that somehow did the opposite of what they were supposed to. Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Darkness

Sorry to hear about your group giving up the ghost, jonesy. I hope you can find other players - good ones - soon.


----------



## jonesy

Weird thing is, our group already had a history of people not only moving away, but moving to another country. One went previously to Sweden, one to Estonia, and two to Russia.

We might try setting up an online game, but it still won't be the same.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Just wrapped up our last D&D campaign yesterday. And it does seem that it is the last one. The group is falling apart. Three of the players have been getting ready for a move to Sweden, and it's starting to look like they were the glue that held the rest of us together. There's nothing on the schedule anymore. Everyone's too busy with life to game.




That totally sucks.  Seems weird that three of the players are moving to another country.  I would NEVER be able to convince my friends to move that far away from home.

But if three people in my group left, yeah that would also be the end of it.  Only five people to begin with.  And we've had a bad history of new people joining the group after the fifth in our group joined.  Lots of weird people out there.  And some DEFINITELY don't know the rules at all.  Now, granted that isn't a HUGE problem because they can be learned, but when the person refuses to learn, that becomes a problem.

So good luck on trying to continue gaming.  I don't know what I'd do if I had to stop.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> That totally sucks.  Seems weird that three of the players are moving to another country.  I would NEVER be able to convince my friends to move that far away from home.



They're a family, so there's that.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> They're a family, so there's that.




Wondered about that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was going to guess it's Norse tradition to raid the neighboring countries.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I was going to guess it's Norse tradition to raid the neighboring countries.



Then the traffic is going the wrong way, since we aren't Norse.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought finns were sort of norse.


----------



## jonesy

The Norse did visit us, so we do have some of their genes, but by that token you could be Norse too.

Also, there's a difference between Norse and Nordic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My møøse was bitten by a Viking's sister ønce.  Nø, realli, it's true!


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> The Norse did visit us, so we do have some of their genes, but by that token you could be Norse too.
> 
> Also, there's a difference between Norse and Nordic.




Maybe....  but only most likely on my mom's side since she has french, and Spanish blood. My dad, who knows if he has any Non-Indigenous ancestors.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> The Norse did visit us, so we do have some of their genes, but by that token you could be Norse too.




I know I could very well possibly maybe have something along those lines...I've got everything else, so why not?

(It _*would*_ explain why a black guy from New Orleans digs cold weather so much...)


----------



## megamania

I'm like 75% Scot and then 25% English or Irish (explains why I fight with myself often)

My wife is mainly English but also Irish (thus her red hair) and about 5-10% native american.

I wonder if in another 150 years there will even be "from this country or that country".    The US was always considered the melting pot of cultures but really it seems the whole world is now.


Oh well.... too close to political so next subject.....


----------



## megamania

I chased everyone away again......


----------



## megamania

I bought and started to use the 40 years of Avengers I was asking about earlier.   happy to have it.  Need to buy the rest now.  He has Hulk and Fantastic Four also for the 49.99.    Wish he had X-men.  going for 129 new which is tough for me to accept but who knows.... taxes are coming up....


----------



## jonesy

Glad to hear it works as it should. Did you need to install anything, or did it work straight out of the box?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.  Been buisy... real buisy.


----------



## megamania

straigh outta 'da baux.


----------



## jonesy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU_reTt7Hj4]What's in the Box? - Test Film 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## megamania

Burst of activity then nothing..... is everyone at Aeson's site?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've been in a Mediation class.  This one & one more, and I can start getting my  supervised hours to become certified.

Then I shall help others by mediating who will be our next overlords!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Burst of activity then nothing..... is everyone at Aeson's site?




Just really me and Aeson.  Galeros has been job hunting and Blackrat only seems to lurk.    This week I've been sick with one of those flus which makes it hard to concentrate (dizzy + light headedness).


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Burst of activity then nothing..... is everyone at Aeson's site?



I wish. If anyone wants a link they can PM me. Not posting it here.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> and Blackrat only seems to lurk.




I don't not lurk. I skulk, and hunt for the cheese.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've been in a Mediation class.  This one & one more, and I can start getting my  supervised hours to become certified.
> 
> Then I shall help others by mediating who will be our next overlords!




Haha.  I totally read that as Meditation class.  I was like 'easy A'!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I don't not lurk. I skulk, and hunt for the cheese.




Food in the Hive is generally consumed by the third post....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Iron skys now has an official trailer.... too bad I can't post it here because of one bad word.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Iron skys now has an official trailer.... too bad I can't post it here because of one bad word.




That seems like a TERRIBLE plot for a movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What Space Nazi's invading earth while President Sarah Palin is running for reelection?

The alien invasion angle has already been done to death, all this is doing is calling the aliens "Space Nazis" while throwing the absurdity dial to 11.


----------



## jonesy

It's not Palin. It's Jenna Bush.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You sure?  She doesn't look like she is doing jello shots shots off someone 's chest.

-Sent via tappatalk


----------



## jonesy

Hmm. Before the actor for the role was cast they had the line "Their mission: to assassinate the president of the United States, Jenna Bush." on the movie synopsis. It's still there in the german wikipedia entry. But now the official site only says 'President of the United States'. Maybe they've changed the character into an amalgam.


----------



## jonesy

I just woke up from a dream so weird it has to be shared:

In the dream I was watching a making-of documentary.

At first it looked like they were talking about a side scrolling shooter, but then the camera pulls back and it's somekind of gothic horror set for a science fiction movie with gigantic corridors filled with industrial constructs and metallic razor wire trees. And there was a set full of dark water and huge sharp shapes moving in it, and another in a city set in deep space.

Then the footage cuts to a forest straight out of a samurai movie with slender uniform trees equidistant from each other. There is a swordsman off-screen who cuts down every single one of them with a single slice of invisible energy, and a woman in a black leather outfit who looked like a mix between Kate Bush and Siobhan from Shakespeare's Sister. She does a coreographed synchronised sideways falling along with the trees as if she was hit as well, except she keeps falling out of sync and they have to keep re-shooting the scene over and over, with her and trees going down, back up, down..

And constantly in the background there is this song, somehow similar to something Portishead might have sung, except it was a male voice, but the only words I can remember are the refrain: "beam away, beam away for good, sunshine lands in a night of knives"

And at the end of the dream the words of the director in the making-of commentary going "if they'd given this song to Chris de Burgh he would have driven it to the ground".

And then I woke up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I had a dream...  all I remember from it was walking to a soda vending machine and passed these girls (one looked rockabilly, had large boobs, and was wearing a sun dress).  As I passed she said "We were sitting and talking so long that I think I'm getting a sun burn."

Everything in the dream was oversaturated.... and I never got my soda.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had a dream recently where I was sideswiping Ryan Seacrest with my car...in super slo-mo "Matrix Time".

Thing is, I have no animus against the man- I don't even watch his shows- so why I'd be running him down like that is a complete mystery.


----------



## jonesy

You mean animus nocendi, right? Having just a plain animus against something would be weird. 

New experience level unlocked!


----------



## jonesy

I was looking for the original Phantom Menace trailer and found this. I'd forgotten how funny it was seeing it in theater months before the actual Star Wars trailer appeared:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WECV6sjrd5Q]Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (1999) - Star Wars Teaser Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


Oi.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq5xGj55zv8]Luke's Fashaa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Thing is, I have no animus against the man- I don't even watch his shows- so why I'd be running him down like that is a complete mystery.




Because he diserves it?

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> You mean animus nocendi, right? Having just a plain animus against something would be weird.
> 
> New experience level unlocked!




http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/animus

Not quite the same level as animus nocendi.


----------



## jonesy

Also a Greyhawk monster.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdukWtJwlPU]How Return Of The Jedi Should Have Ended - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yes, I committed blasphemy.


----------



## jonesy

The reviews from Berlin are saying that it is Palin. So they did change it.


----------



## jonesy

Why isn't anyone producing this as a tv show?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NATeU-r0GDU]BLACKSTAR WARRIOR TRAILER!!! - YouTube[/ame]

But they'd need to call it Lando Shot First.


----------



## jonesy

With all the changes to the movies, I'd like to see one where at the end of Return Vader takes off his helmet and it's Greedo saying "psyche!".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Who did Land hire to fly the X-wings?!?!



jonesy said:


> With all the changes to the movies, I'd like to see one where at the end of Return Vader takes off his helmet and it's Greedo saying "psyche!".




Just imagine the up roar if Luke demasked Vader only to reveal Jar Jar Blinks.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Who did Land hire to fly the X-wings?!?!



Huh. That's a good point. It's obviously set before the movies so there shouldn't be any connection to the rebels yet.


----------



## jonesy

Damn, I'm depressed. The civil war thread got me thinking too much.

Am I supposed to feel ashamed that I own a medal of honor with a swastika on it that my great-grandad got from a civil war that predates nazis? Because I am, and it makes no bloody sense. Our civil war was already a horrible mess (aren't they all) without the anachronistic guilt trip..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nahhhh.

Drink one for your old (old, old) man- he earned it.

Like was mentioned In the CW thread, we all know the swastika predates the Nazis and can be found in cultures all around the world.  If you encounter someone who doesn't know that, view that as an educational opportunity.


----------



## jonesy

Been going through old faded picture albums from the war. First there's group shots of happy smiling soldiers, and then it gradually gets worse and worse and worse. Last pages are full of missing photos, probably taken away by the wife way back when. Can't even imagine what they had in them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wanna know who I blame?   Which ever politician or activist started the political correctness trend.

You shouldn't blame the soldiers for fighting a war unless they commuted some war crime themselves.  Blame the politicians for starting the wars.

Sad thing is, if you want to confeds were all evil (due to slavery) then you have to say that the union was also evil because of Sherman's march*.


* He literally destroyed everything in his path to Charleston in an attempt to destroy the will of the confederacy and cripple their war efforts.


----------



## jonesy

Wikipedia seems to think it's a relavitely new thing the way it's meant now, from the 1990's. Political correctness, that is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was in the works since the 1980s. See, the way I figure it, the people who were in college and highschool in 1980s were taught by all the people who wished they were Mr. Cotter or were resentful that they were not adults during the hippie ara.  

Those people remembered how racist archie Bunker, was and compaired that to how warm and cuddily Cliff Huxtable,  The Ceevers, Keatons,etc made them felt.  Then  when saw the first episodes of Married With Children and Rosanne and listened to proto Gangsta Rap and immediately thought that something was horribly wrong with how america was evolving. They then used this as motivation to institute political correctness.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy

Watching the first episode of The Equalizer in my spout of nostalgia, and what suddenly appears at 10 minutes in? The set from Wargames. The movie. Not just a similar looking set, the exact same set of computer terminals and screens.

And it's playing a role as "The Pentagon".


----------



## megamania

Something is lodged next to my heart and thus I could die at any moment...... not kiddin'


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Something is lodged next to my heart and thus I could die at any moment...... not kiddin'



What?


----------



## Relique du Madde

do they have an idea what it could be?

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

In 2003 I felt a strange pressure in my chest.  EKG and stress tests showed nothing so we went with it.

Tuesday I went to bed with that same sensation but pulsing.  Spooked me.  I called doctor and went in.  Didn't get my normal doctor.   Got one that the ink is still went on his licence.   HE FREAKED OUT.

He felt i was a having a heart attack.

I told him to chill (didn't go well with him) and we did an EKG and X-rays.   My NORMAL doctor looked at these and feels I have scar tissue pushing on my heart.   (From my cancer days)  All of these years thinking I was stressed I was possibly fine-  just the scar tissue pushing on things.

To be safe, Both docs suggest a full check up so Tuesday I Catscan, Stress Test and EKG and wear a monitor for 24 hours to see what is up.

A little freaked myself but okay knowing in some degree I have felt this for over 12 years and I'm still here.  We (docs and myself) merely misdiagnosed it as stress.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Something is lodged next to my heart and thus I could die at any moment...... not kiddin'




The die at any moment was the new doctor's thoughts..... not mine-

just clarifying


----------



## jonesy

Oh. Ouch. I'd say that's not a good reaction from the new doctor. But it did lead to finding out about it, so I'm not really sure how he should have reacted. Since you've had it for so long there is a chance it's a stable thing and they'll just tell you not to exert yourself in the future. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ouch!

Praying for you mega- hopefully, this is treatable.

When I got diagnosed with extremely high blood pressure (200+/200+), my MD became sheet-white.  Not the reaction I wanted to see, let me tell you.  But he was expecting me to keel over any second.

A buddy of mine was recently diagnosed with a fracture in a neck vertebrae that may be responsible for a lifetime of epilleptic seizures, and might have killed him at any time.

Better to know than not to know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## jonesy

jonesy said:


> Watching the first episode of The Equalizer in my spout of nostalgia, and what suddenly appears at 10 minutes in? The set from Wargames. The movie. Not just a similar looking set, the exact same set of computer terminals and screens.
> 
> And it's playing a role as "The Pentagon".



An update on that:

Season 2, Episode 6: "Some guy at the agency has found out that a certain latin colonel has been using a home PC to call up the bulletin boards and play wargames. So they want me to hack attack his games and make sure he loses. They figure it will push him entirely over the brink."


----------



## megamania

Find out more tomorrow and Wednesday....


----------



## megamania

Getting hooked on a facebook game..... I swore I never would ..... Superhero City


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tell me it isnt one of those stupid table with button styled games.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

No but its not an RPG either.    Some of the effects are humorous at least.   There's my B****slap power where a giant magma hand rises out of the ground strikes you, grabs you, nova bursts you then throws you down.   There's my weapon satellite (world) power where missiles fire from outer space and take out your foe and then there's the ultimate-   a cowboy hat drops from heaven and I become Chuck Norris for a moment or two.   can't forget my necromantic blast that turns you into a zombie that then falls apart.

Crazy stuff


----------



## megamania

Went for my first series of tests today.  The almighty stress test complete with the tread mill.    A total of four times I was asked in disbelief which doctor said I had to do this.    I aced it again.

Wearing a heart monitor now and have a catscan tomorrow.....


----------



## jonesy

You had to take the stress test four times?


----------



## megamania

Once.  But the doctor asked me FOUR times about who set this up.   He sees no reason for me to be there.   My heart is THAT healthy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Megamania: one tough MF!


----------



## megamania

I feel restless today.


so uncertain about a few things I have a lot of interest and time spent on.....


----------



## jonesy

Do any of you know what show or movie the spaceship at 0:20 in this video is from?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY9haqoViJA]Space - VOICES OF JUPITER. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> I feel restless today.
> 
> 
> so uncertain about a few things I have a lot of interest and time spent on.....



Too many things to do?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it was done for that animation.


----------



## jonesy

Pain came to live in the house we built
We forgot the door wide open
It just crawled in, settled down, mocked us
Every night we heard it gnawing on the foundations of our lives
It liked the sweet taste our plans had, ate them up, yearned for more
We told it to leave, go away, away
But we had no voice left
The years gone by had drained us
And pain was just another friend we had
At least as loyal as the others
When we had vacations we brought it along, it had no life beyond us
We pitied it as much as hated it
And so we ate the pain as it ate us
Our silent confidante in matters body and the mind
The house rotted, there was no house, just you and I
And as we parted the pain was left alone
Without us there was no place to stay
Call me, we can still be friends


----------



## megamania

ah yup.....


Heroclix tournaments.... multiple venues.
DnD Eberron with Tim and others
Eberron Storyhours (x2)
So many TV show collections I have to finish
Comicbook TPB to read
Morgage stuff
Cleaning Hobby room
Losing weight
Hiking

and one other that has raised some moral questions for me.   having a hard time with it


----------



## megamania

Hyperthetical question.....


If I could prove to the world something that most people disbelieve should I do it?

Keep in mind, to do this may harm the person involved and a small community that may become involved.

and all it would do is create a storm of controversy and some fame (infamous) and fortune for me at the loss of the others.......


Should I expose......


----------



## jonesy

Depends..

Would it help? Would it harm? What's the balance? Can you actually prove it, or would they keep disbelieving? People are often stubborn that way.

You could try it on us?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galileo did it.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Galileo did it.



Doesn't really narrow the field at all. Dude did so much you have to wonder how he found the time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If you got a video footage of Bigfoot snorting coke with ET while they play "spin the magic bullet" on-top of a Kenyan birth certificate on the "moon landing" set  while fist pumping Elvis and Bin Ladin as they watch home footage of GW and Chaney setting up thermite in the WTC I would say do it.


----------



## megamania

close.....


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> close.....



Tease.


----------



## megamania

eeeeeerrrrrr..... I want to say more but I really can't.    I'm freakin' losing sleep over this.




But what if......


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Depends..
> 
> Would it help? Would it harm? What's the balance? Can you actually prove it, or would they keep disbelieving? People are often stubborn that way.
> 
> You could try it on us?




Well, technically, there is never going to be anything that everyone believes in.  There will always be people who believe that the evidence isn't real but is just some government agency messing with people or something.

But really, it's hard to say what you should do.  It depends on what it is and it depends on the proof you actually have.  Then that has to be weight against how much it would hurt the person you know.  If it's proving that Elvis is still alive at the cost of someone important, not really worth it, but if it's the proof of Artificial Intelligence that might send a robot in the past to kill someone at the cost of someone important, then it would be worth it because you'd actually be doing something with that information/proof.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> ...but if it's the proof of Artificial Intelligence that might send a robot in the past to kill someone at the cost of someone important, then it would be worth it because you'd actually be doing something with that information/proof.



The Novikov self-consistency principle would like to have a word with that theory. If it's going to happen, it already has. If it hasn't, it won't. What ever we would/will do with that information would/will/has/had lead to it already having become/becoming/became true.


----------



## megamania

..... i have a headache therefore i am....?


----------



## jonesy

Maybe the headache has you.


----------



## jonesy

The time travel theory by Novikov is pretty simple actually. The past is the past. It already happened.

If someone in the future is going to travel to the past and change it, then that already happened from our perspective, because the change is in the past. So the history we remember would already be the altered version.

We wouldn't see the change, because the change would already be made. It would just be history.


----------



## megamania

I've watched a TV show about this theory.   Its hard to fully understand but I do get the jisp of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just have to say, I killed Hitler.  ;D

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy

I discovered America, and gave the maps to my friend Columbus. I told him they'd lead him to India.


----------



## megamania

Dying but not dead



....and I don't mean the Hive.


I have just returned from a wonderous stay at Southern Vermont's own resort- the hospital.

Been there with a very serious infection.  After staying there for 4 days I am back but not allowed to work until next week.

Getting
Very
Very
Antsy

Aw well.  Life goes on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Praying for you, mega!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Relique du Madde said:


> I just have to say, I killed Hitler.  ;D



We know. 



megamania said:


> I have just returned from a wonderous stay at Southern Vermont's own resort- the hospital.



Is that the home of Vermont's famous skiing? 

Get better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hope ya have a speedy recovery

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

More fun.  Doctors say I can return to work on Monday.  The factory requires a release form.   One says they have sent it and the other says not.   I may not return to work because of someone's inability to file paperwork with another company.    AAAARRRRRGH!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.. thats a failure.  You would think that since thegovernment created a medical network that allows every persson with medical clearance to know every drug you were prescribed since the beginning of time things like that shouldn't be difficult to do.

 -Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## megamania

Nearing the 1000 post mark.  Do we do another Hive or let it die?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Nearing the 1000 post mark.  Do we do another Hive or let it die?




Wow, at some point I had been thinking that it was never gonna happen!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My mom's closest cousin recently had his 2nd, 3rd and 4th strokes, and was depressed that he was now on an ultra-low sodium diet...in conjunction with the diet for his diabetes.  He's been many things in his life, including a top-notch cook with a restaurant in New Orleans, but his new limitations have left him adrift at sea.

However, I'm on the same sodium intake as he is...and my mom has the same diabetes control restrictions.  And I do most of the cooking in the family now, so I knew I could help.

So this Easter, we didn't exactly have our traditional creole Easter feast- mainly because he couldn't cook the crawfish- so it was my turn to prepare the meal.

I baked chicken wings & thighs with a mixture of lemon, dry white wine, unsalted butter and a host of spices; green beans with tomatoes & onions, cajun potatoes & corn, and a cherry pie blitz- all zero or reduced sodium.  My aunt brought a reduced-sodium ham and made some reduced sodium Mac & cheese.

He not only enjoyed his meal, he left with a biiiiiig doggie bag.  So sometime in the next few weeks, I'll be going over to his house to start helping him adjust his ingredients & recipes to his new reality.

The man has been one of my most important tutors in the culinary arts- second only to my mom- so being able to teach him something for a change was rewarding in the sense of repaying a debt, or reaching a goal he thought I could reach.  It felt good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And in other news, my mom's puppy has figured out she can jump on the sofa, and is rapidly mastering the stairs.  Soon, my mom's adult dog will have no sanctuary...

Also, this dog is...Wierd.  While she will come when you call her or whistle for her, there is one tune that really gets her hyped.  When I whistle the opening, rising notes of Gustav Holst's "Mars, bringer of War", she comes flying!  And she gets very bouncy when she arrives.

It's as if the tune is a promise of ponies and presents for her.

And no, I didn't train her to do this.  I was out in the yard with her, and I whistled for her.  She came over, then chased the toy i kicked.  We did this for a while before I whistled "Mars".  And instantly, that is how she reacted!

Hmmmmm... "Mars, bringer of collies?"


----------



## Wereserpent

http://aworldofwonder.net/forum/index.php

Here is another forum where we can talk about stuff. Some people you may recognize are there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got some of my cousins hitting town, so I'm cooking all weekend.  Did a 22lb turkey & veggies yesterday, with sausages, hot dogs, pork chops, Mac & cheese, turnip greens and an apple blitz yet to coock.

Hard, sweaty work, yes, but worth it.


----------



## megamania

everyone must see avengers


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> everyone must see avengers



A.k.a the glorious adventures of 



Spoiler



Metal Man, Legolas, The Other Guy, Red Ledger, Shakespeare and Capsicle.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:/  MY laptop's dvd drive is dying... it doesn't seem to want to want to play dvds any more. 

What is even more annoying is that when I put thr into my dvd player it has all these annoying sound artifacts.  It's like, how the hell am I suposed to see the avengers if I can't watch any of my marvel dvds?!?!?

I'm starting to have the bad feeling that if I had the hulk dvd it would play.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our Border Collie pup and our older BC are starting to bond a bit.  Not only are they playing typical games, like tug-o-war, they've started creating their own games.

For instance, there's one I'm calling "Or-bites". The puppy runs in ovals around the yard, with the big dog doing straight dashes within her path.  Going in one direction, the puppy nips at the big dog...but on the return, the big dog crouches by the fountain walls, then pounces and nips the pup as she passes.

It's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ok... I have no clue whats going on with my computer's dvd player.  Last night I was able to watchironman and then watched an abridged version of ironman 2 (basically only the action scenes) using the dvd rom drive. So who knows if theres a new codex involved thats making new dvds unreadable or what... But then that dpesnt explain why my computer isnt able to play my old star wars dvds.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> everyone must see avengers



Cinema tends to give me headaches (my hearing is really sensitive), so is it alright if I wait for the DVD? I have a friend who saw Avengers and told me about it, if that helps.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Temp unemployed*



Darkness said:


> Cinema tends to give me headaches (my hearing is really sensitive), so is it alright if I wait for the DVD? I have a friend who saw Avengers and told me about it, if that helps.




I too will have to wait for the dvd,but due to a recent serious illness.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I personally wish that the time it takes for a movie to go to DVD or be rentable wasn't so random and inconsistent.  I recently watched God Bless America... which was basically straight to dvd even though it was shown in a few art house theaters in the area. 

Right now I'm waiting for John Carter's dvd release (I might have to get a blue ray player since my laptop now is picky about which dvd's it wants to play) and apparently since the Avengers is still going strong, it seems they are waiting for late September to release that.  Seriously.. why the wait?  The movie is already made up for all the money Disney spent on Marvel what else do they have to worry about?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The movie industry- at least in America- is a funny thing.

The way the contracts are written, the studios get something like 90% of the box office income for the first month a movie is in theaters.  That's why 1) your snacks cost more than their weight in gold, and 2) why they try to get expected blockbusters into multiple screens in any given locale.*

As time passes, the studios take home a smaller and smaller share of the box office while the theaters' hares increase.  Only after about 2 months does a theater start to do more than break-even on a big budget movie.










* and 3) why they will sometimes pull a movie from theaters, only to re-release it later in the year...because their take home is similar to having another initial release period.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm sad.  I participated in the OotS Kickstarter thing and got my package... but it got dropped off tossed onto my back porch and it got rained on.  Entire thing is soaked.  It's all sitting and drying out right now.  Dunno how well everything is going to turn out when it dries.


----------



## Relique du Madde

man that bites

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> ...a recent serious illness.



I hope you're alright now...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Marvel just in-explicitly spoiled the Avengers vs X-Men issue 5 twist on who the Phoenix Chose.   Problem is.. if you look at the artwork for several covers you sort of were able to guess who the new Phoenix is (hint it's not hope or  the Scarlet Witch... at least yet.).


----------



## Scott DeWar

*I cast ressurect thread!!!*

wow - pretty quiet here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I blame Apple.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dog Moon

I blame girlfriend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr. Girlfriend?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gUhPdx-iO...AArk/Mr2-2N_TsU8/s1600-h/DrGirlfriendver3.jpg


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dr. Girlfriend?
> 
> DrGirlfriendver3.jpg (image)




Not.  Quite.


----------



## Scott DeWar

where is the like button on that image?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> where is the like button on that image?




This is not Facebook.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is it Faceboob?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQda3p3Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Faceboob - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is it Faceboob?
> 
> Faceboob - YouTube




No, but maybe it should be.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

2:33 AM...and I want macaroni & cheese.


----------



## Scott DeWar

go back to sleep!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

French Onion dip is haunting my taste buds tonight...as is crab with butter/lemon/wine dipping sauce.


----------



## Scott DeWar

major yummmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, on_ "Bedtime Cravings": _Hamburger with mayo, Swiss cheese, grilled onions & mushrooms on a pretzel bun...

And because I'm watching a true crime show dealing with a young woman who probably partially cannibalized her husband, I also want ribs.  Either Pork or Beef would work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"If all your significant other's pet names for you are things like "Honey", or "Puddin'"_...she might be a cannibal!"_

"If your significant other keeps adding chopped onions, carrots & celery to your hot tub water_...she might be a cannibal!"_

"If your significant other says she was attracted to you because of your "fine marbling, Ha-Ha"_...she might be a cannibal!"_


----------



## Dog Moon

That's the kind of girlfriend you never say "Bite me" to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or say, "Yeah, I could do with a nibble..."


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been away.  Too many things have conspired against my ability and desire to game or do other stuff... 



-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hopefully, none were cannibalistic girlfriend related!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Would gold diggers count as being cannibalistic?

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Close enough for me...sorry to hear it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It wouldn't be as bad if she and her kids weren't bringing down one of the family's restaurants then dipping into the funds of the restaurant that is the family trust and trying to sell of the house that I'm suposed to inherit while my dad sits in a nursing home.

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a friend of mine and _HIS_ dad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

geez Relique, very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight, on_ "Bedtime Cravings": _Hamburger with mayo, Swiss cheese, grilled onions & mushrooms on a pretzel bun...
> 
> And because I'm watching a true crime show dealing with a young woman who probably partially cannibalized her husband, I also want ribs.  Either Pork or Beef would work.




egg and cheese on 7 grain bread, cooked in real butter, toast buttered too.


----------



## megamania

allo' everyone.

Been crazy lately.   Came to completely HATE my second job and now I am doing everything I can to fix the house, refinaince it so that I can afford it with only the one job.

Hard enough but it got better

The bathroom needs to be repaired to get the banks to look at us.  It has had a slow leak for a while.  I've come to relieze just how long.....

As I was moving stuff in the storage room BELOW the bathroom I feell through the floor.   When I say I fell through I mean all the way to the ground (house built on short stilts).   

Just moved the decimal point one to the right for the cost of fixing the house......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good to see you again, though I wish it were with better news!


----------



## megamania

Still hoping to repair the house, refinaince and get out of doing the second job.   Reached my limit of working 65+ hours a week and the level of disrespect I get at the store


----------



## Dog Moon

Ouch, hope everything goes well for you.

I completely understand about not liking a job.  I like what I do and my coworkers, but I was hired for certain things and later a responsibility was added to my job that I absolutely detest.  However, I still have to do it.  But it was always a sort of secondary thing to me because it wasn't something I was hired to do.

Top it off, no benefits and unfair hours... I sorta started slacking off and I only now realize how long it's been since I've actually liked my job situation.  Unfortunately, the boss saw my situation and she does what she always does when she sees someone in a situation not beneficial to her: gets someone else.  So she brings in someone else to do this responsibility that I hate.  And my hours get cut from working 40 hours per week to 25 hours per week.  Enough for me to BARELY get by, but not enough for anything extra or savings or anything.

Worst part is... she's like "I would have liked to have given you sick leave, vacation time and a raise, but your performance is not good enough to deserve that."  That pissed me off.  No benefits, not enough money [I even took a paycut to take this job that I originally liked], unfair hours, not my responsibility... had she done that in the first place, that would have made me happy enough to do a better job.

I literally have not taken any vacation days in like 4 years.  Why... I spend money for vacation and I don't get paid for that time.  Double whammy...

Working on my resume now...

On the plus side in Dog Moon's life... I've found the woman I love and want to get married to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I got deathly ill on Oct 30, 2011. I ended up getting emergenct surgery and was put into an induced coma for 2 months. I was not able to contact any one. 

I lost my jobs, lost my work truck, and woke from my coma with an arm that even after8 1/2 months I still can't even type with my left hand, much less lift ant thing.

I was sent to a physical rehab center for a month just to learn to walk again. learn to categorize my short term memory, and get my left arm to start moving. It was another 1 1/2 months before I could do a curl with just the weight of my arm ( I now can curl 5 lbs with that arm). Basically, I am unemployable and with out a vehicle to get around (the bus system in this town sucks) - no to  mention I had to move out of my own apartment and move in with others.

Be glad you have a job

Be glad you have your health.

Be glad you can type with both hands.

For further insight to this horror, see this thread started by my friend Glasseye . . . . .
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/313521-scott-dewars-absence.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, Scott!

Hope 2013- and the st of 2012- will be better for you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, for starters, I wish to point out: I am on the right side of the dirt.

next, I will be getting 2 surgeries to reverse a colon re-assignment that was done in conjunction with a reversal of a massive herniation. That will be in January.

And last but not least: I am walking with out a cane on good weather days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, Scott, you know how it goes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Monty Python - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was going to ask if that  was the life of Brian, but there it was. The title was at the end.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, that totally sucks.  I guess I hadn't really noticed your absence... but then again considering how absent I've been recently, EnWorld itself could have been absent and it would have taken me at a minimum of DAYS to realize that, let alone a specific person.  Hope everything gets better for you soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, that totally sucks.  I guess I hadn't really noticed your absence... but then again considering how absent I've been recently, EnWorld itself could have been absent and it would have taken me at a minimum of DAYS to realize that, let alone a specific person.  Hope everything gets better for you soon.



I thank every one for the concern and well wishes. Since i will be be undergoing the last two surgeries for the herniation in January, They have me on exercises that are building my trunk muscles. 

Man, I was not aware of how weak I'd become!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes, indeed!

When I tore my ACL & MCL in my left leg, it was a while before I returned to my normal activity level.  And even after my Doc- who does these surgeries for professional athletes- said my knee was healed, I could still feel the difference.  Day to day, it was _just barely _ but noticeably less stable than my right knee.  As a result, I was not quite as aggressive in my play as I had been- not just because of the way my knee felt, but because of how I felt about my knee!  It took an additional half a year before my knee and psyche were truly 100%.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am told to expect any where between 3 to 5 years for recovery.

for 16 days strait i had fevers, many times spiking to 105 + where they had to send my blood out to a cooler [with no beer in it] and put it back into me to try and cool my core temp.

Another thing going on was my blood pressure dropped so low my kidneys failed. It took 2 days to jump start and dialysis [severe acute kidney failure]. To prevent further organ failure the gave me adrenalin [i am guessing] to speed my heart to aerobic rates of apx 140 to 145 beats/ min. That lasted for 3 1/2 weeks. About the same as running 100 miles marathon.  

Boy was I tired when I woke!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott, apparently, you're a tough MF who will take some serious killin' to make it stick*.  I do not wish to be on your "List."












* perchance, is there anyone in your ancestry named Voorhees or Meyers?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In frustratingly cute news, my Mom's Border Collie puppy is- as all puppies do- chewing up all kinds of things around the house.  This is the kind of behavior that gets puppies scolded, and rightfully so.

However, we're finding it very hard to put the proper emphasis in our tone when we try to correct her because...well...it really ain't so bad in context.

Maddie is Mom's 6th BC, and each of the previous ones has managed to chew up some pricey stuff- a sofa, a windowsill, carpeting, shoes.  Lil' Miss Pup, OTOH, has chewed up nothing more expensive than a cable box remote and a small hand carved olive wood Noah's Ark.  All of Maddie's other targets have been paper, plastic or cardboard.

And there's her method, too: she actually tears open boxes and other containers, leaving the stuff inside alone.  Mom thought Maddie's had gotten a pair of Clark's she had just bought when she found the box shredded in her closet...only to find the shoes intact, removed and placed several feet away.  Ditto a brand new car charger for her iPad2.  Box shredded, charger virtually unscathed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Scott, apparently, you're a tough MF who will take some serious killin' to make it stick*.  I do not wish to be on your "List."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * perchance, is there anyone in your ancestry named Voorhees or Meyers?




Rasputin, maybe. As for my list, it got erased from my memory from all the 5h17 i have been through.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> In frustratingly cute news, my Mom's Border Collie puppy is- as all puppies do- chewing up all kinds of things around the house.  This is the kind of behavior that gets puppies scolded, and rightfully so.
> 
> However, we're finding it very hard to put the proper emphasis in our tone when we try to correct her because...well...it really ain't so bad in context.
> . . . . . *snip*.




hey boss, Ya want I should do suntin to dat dog fer yuz?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah...too cute.  I mean, essentially, we have a giant hamster that plays fetch.

Besides, tomorrow morning, she's going for her "snip & chip"...  That should slow her down for a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

'k boss. Butcha know, If yooz guize needin any persuation, I have been bit by dogs an cats before, ya sees.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Next, on Animal Planet, "Scott DeWar: Animal Enforcer!"


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm totally sore and in lots of pain. Girlfriend and I are going to the gym together to work out.  Just started on Saturday.  I don't need a trainer when I have her.  Seems like she knows everything already!  Unfortunately, according to her, she let it go when she had her child.  [I still tell her I think she's beautiful and looks great though of course she sees and exaggerates all of her own faults].  She's now working on getting back in shape.  For me, I've actually lost a lot of weight within the last year.  I have some more to go, but mostly just need to build some muscle.

I know this doesn't compare to rehabilitation, but I feel terrible and I can only imagine that you must feel much worse.  Good luck to you, man.  And yeah, I don't think I could have went what you went through.


----------



## Eponine

Dog Moon said:


> I'm totally sore and in lots of pain. Girlfriend and I are going to the gym together to work out. Just started on Saturday. I don't need a trainer when I have her. Seems like she knows everything already! Unfortunately, according to her, she let it go when she had her child. [I still tell her I think she's beautiful and looks great though of course she sees and exaggerates all of her own faults]. She's now working on getting back in shape. For me, I've actually lost a lot of weight within the last year. I have some more to go, but mostly just need to build some muscle.
> 
> I know this doesn't compare to rehabilitation, but I feel terrible and I can only imagine that you must feel much worse. Good luck to you, man. And yeah, I don't think I could have went what you went through.





Way to go Dog Moon, bring your sexy back!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Next, on Animal Planet, "Scott DeWar: Animal Enforcer!"




Sure ting boss, whenevah ya needs me!!



Dog Moon said:


> I'm totally sore and in lots of pain. Girlfriend and I are going to the gym together to work out.  Just started on Saturday.  I don't need a trainer when I have her.  Seems like she knows everything already!  Unfortunately, according to her, she let it go when she had her child.  [I still tell her I think she's beautiful and looks great though of course she sees and exaggerates all of her own faults].  She's now working on getting back in shape.  For me, I've actually lost a lot of weight within the last year.  I have some more to go, but mostly just need to build some muscle.
> 
> I know this doesn't compare to rehabilitation, but I feel terrible and I can only imagine that you must feel much worse.  Good luck to you, man.  And yeah, I don't think I could have went what you went through.




Weight loss:
I forgot to mention the 60 lbs i lost, but I do NOT recommend this diet plan.

Pain:
You would be surprised to know that we are probably in an equal amount of pain after a hard session of working out for you and my daily exorcises for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A friend of mine was talking about how she needs to get her hubby to quit smoking.  We thought he had- he had been taking Chantix, and it was working for him.  But apparently, one of its side effects made him give IT up.

It seems Chantix was giving him particularly vivid dreams, during one of which he actually punched her.  He awoke instantly, and asked if she was OK.  She said she was, but asked him why he had lashed out in his sleep.

"I was fighting the Great White Buffalo..."


----------



## Eponine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A friend of mine was talking about how she needs to get her hubby to quit smoking. We thought he had- he had been taking Chantix, and it was working for him. But apparently, one of its side effects made him give IT up.
> 
> It seems Chantix was giving him particularly vivid dreams, during one of which he actually punched her. He awoke instantly, and asked if she was OK. She said she was, but asked him why he had lashed out in his sleep.
> 
> "I was fighting the Great White Buffalo..."




Is "I was asleep" a good excuse for spousal abuse?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Spousal abuse in THAT household would quickly end up with at least one dead- they're both excellent shots.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have taken somnipure when needed, and I had these dreams that made me feel I was actually in the dream for real!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Pops in*
*Initiates rapid fire comments*

OMG Epomine!

Almost one year has passed since your brush with death? Damn...

Isn't a dream about fighting the white buffalo a portent of doom?

* * * * *

That said, nothing really chained on the home front except that our dog Lucy's dead (she had to be put asleep because the pain she felt as a result of her cancer got to the poin where she couldn't sleep and she became agressive towards our other dog Bella).   Lucy may be haunting the house or protecting it since my mom and myself both thought we saw lucy sitting outside the house and my niece mentioned what sounded like a bout of sleep paralysis that turned into an out of body experience that ended with her seeing lucy in the nearby bathroom behind her.

If that's tthe case then the family's house which was built in the 60s has the following ghosts:
1. Mysterious ghost dog or cat that jumps onto people's beds. (We had so many dog's its hard to tell which it could be).
2. Upstairs ghost who plays with wind up toys.
3. Hallway shadow person (may have been seen on the stairway)
4. My older half-brother's dead friend (Witnessed by my grandma.He manisfested at the moment of his death and just opened and closed every door from one side of the house and back as a final fairwell.)
5. Our dog Lucy.

On a more mundane side note, my brother is getting married so I'm going to vegas for a few day in three weeks.  I'm also getting a new phone... as much as I'd want to get the Droid Razr HD Maxx it looks like I'll have to settle for the Droid Raizr Meh or the Galaxy SIII.  As much as I'd like to get the GSIII just becuase I hate Apple, I'd rather get something made in part by Google.


-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Let me just say... not having access to a spell checker cause your phone's default keyboard is borked is annoying, but not as annoying as the fact that tapatalk is not letting me edit my own messages.  What gives?

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's your upstairs ghost, messing with you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Doubt it, I think that ghost moved out once my mom started storing stuff for a church she helped out with up there.  Then again, I never asked my niece Elia if she noticed anything odd when she used to sleep up there three years ago (my mom acted as guardian when Elia*'s mom was in jail for a parole violation).

*Elia is pretty messed up.  She was placed on all sorts of medication for having a "mental break down" because she kept seeing an "old lady" walking through walls and also stood outside her room's window and wave at her (note: unless the lady was Chris Angel, or had a ladder/cherry picker, its unlikely she could have stood outside the window).



-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Pops in*
> *Initiates rapid fire comments*
> 
> OMG Epomine!
> 
> Almost one year has passed since your brush with death? Damn...




I felt really clever and then really dumb for a second.  Cause I was like Epomine... hrm, I know that name.  Sounds really familiar.  Couple minutes later!  Oh, that's right, Goldmoon!  And then I immediately after saw her sig and was like bah, that would have saved me some time...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh I remembered who she is.  

If I don't remember a name I default to "must be a sock puppet".


----------



## Scott DeWar

When you know as many   as I do, its hard to remember which lady is who.

As for the shadow person, there was a cold war project that would take a spy and expose them to the reversed polarity of a particle beam's anti-matter and then they were sent to sneak into the USSR. However it was never figured out how to bring them back from the other side.


----------



## Blackrat

To demand 'sense' is the hallmark of nonsense. Nature does not make sense. Nothing makes sense.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> To demand 'sense' is the hallmark of nonsense. Nature does not make sense. Nothing makes sense.




Change machines do!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Change machines do!




No, they only give quarters.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Each quarter is 25 cents...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Each quarter is 25 cents...




That's only what they WANT you to believe!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some of you may know/remember previous mentionings of mine about my dad being senile and a family struggle of Shakespearean proportions.

Today was the entirety of act four played out in the following way:
 The principal players were gathered in outside of court.   The princes and princess's (who viewed each other as potential rival) and the old queen  mingled as the knaves gathered around the elderly enfeebled king and his deviously incompetent wife.  Then the old queen delivered a package to the of the disposed prince's champion.   After a brief  impassioned monologue by the errant prince, the champions gathered  for a pre tourney gathering.  Then the errant prince and the old queen exited stage right.

The champions then gathered  before the magistrate. Then after a moment of bickering jabs, Pheonix Wright entered, objected, and hit his ultimate hyper combo using the package delivered by the old queen, causing a thunderous explosion that annihilated the knaves' champions.

What was in the package? Evidence that the deviously incompetent wife was raiding the king's and the kingdom's coffers and has been neglecting to pay the health care costs of the king.  Thus proving that she was incapable of running the kingdom and taking care of the king.


----------



## Mark CMG

Sorry to hear that, RdM.


----------



## megamania

How goes things folks?


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn, Scott!
> 
> Hope 2013- and the st of 2012- will be better for you!




Indeed.  I miss so much when I am absent from the Hive for too long.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mark-
Yeah, it sucked that we had to go through that in our family... but maybe it was a needed albeit depressing and cruel lesson. 

Mega-
Considering everything that's happened... I'm doing good.


I have to say..  the one thing that annoyed me today er yesterday  was the fact that I did not see the space shuttle.   My gf texted me at the family restaurant about it being flown to my home town's pier before angling towards Disneyland.  I asked her if she knew what time it was going to be in the area (since we were in the flight path) . She never replied.  It was about 1pm when I found out the fly over happened at around 12:25. 


Yes I edited out the part were I mentioned buisness was awesome... just case.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sorry to see that life is crapping on others. In the good news, the pain and torture physical therapy work, things are improving.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, you ment push ups and not a d 20? Ii still am working on trunk muscle preperation to reconnect my stomach muscles. the shoulder is still frozen and too weak even to do on from the knees, much less a propper one from the finger tips.


----------



## Mark CMG

lol Perfect!


----------



## Scott DeWar

you see,


----------



## Blackrat

Now, if I happen to sneak back here, do you guys think anyone might notice?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Now, if I happen to sneak back here, do you guys think anyone might notice?




*perception check: i rolled a 1*
nope nuthin to be seen here


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Home from hernia surgery- no issues- so I'm in & out of consciousness due to painkillers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Home from hernia surgery- no issues- so I'm in & out of consciousness due to painkillers.




So is all well?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or maybe there was no hernia...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, when the painkillers are wearing off, it feels like someone used my (prodigious) gut as a punching bag.  When they kick in, it's NAPTIME!

The surgery went well- I probably won't have any scarrring since it was done laparoscopically, and they used surgical superglue to seal the incision...internally!

The best news for me, though, is tht I'm on a different painkiller than the last time I had surgery.  I had an ACL/MCL repair in 2000- my painkiller then made me see book/magazine/newspaper text as a conga line of ants, rendering me functionally illiterate for many months.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That would have been fun to watch you dm a game. My hernia operation will be quite invasive as there will first be a reversal of the colon reassignment surgery, then 2 of the 3 muscles that have been cut and left retracted will be reconnected, then when those two are well knit together, they will reattach the third.

I have a circular belly bulge 12 inches diamater, so,
uh pie a re square, uh no, kace are square-pie are round.
wait, i remember: pi *r^2=3.15*6*6=36*pi:

113 sq. inches of skin that will be removed when They close me up. This is a massive herniation cause by them splitting open my belly and leaving it open for about 6 weeks. They had to get a skin graft from my leg because it would take too long to just let it grow across by itself.
Truly amazing innovating! and no there is no pain in that area.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hopefully, your surgery will be in-patient- going through this at home SUX!

I love my doggies, but they're not exactly helping.  Plus, nurses keep you on schedule with your meds.  Waking up at 5AM because your meds have worn off is no fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Because of the colostomy reversal, I will probably be there a week. Don't want any more leaks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today, my loving, helpful Border Collie pup made me see stars: as I lay lounging in a chair in my den, recuperating, she decided to show me som luv by rearing up and putting her 2 front paws into my belly, about 3" from my incision.

Fortunately, that is ALL I saw.  No Alien exploding belly SFX.

Our other Border Collie, while curious, kept her paws to herself.  Her cold, wet Mose, OTOH...


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh the pain, let me guess that on a scale of 1 to 10 it was 11? I live with friends with 2 dogs and at first it was scary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Initial impact was probably a 8- my ACL/MCL tear still beat it- but it quickly subsided to mere discomfort.

She hasn't hopped up on me since.


----------



## Scott DeWar

scary, none the less.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been reminding myself not eat before or while reading this thread. Being squeamish isn't a bonus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Both of 'em tried this morning, but my reflexes were up to the task.

Of course, now I'm back on my blood-pressure meds...which means when my head swims now, it's in DEEP waters!

I've been occupying my conscious minutes playing around with my iPad2.  I just got the iOS6 update, and it seems as if everything is running a bit faster, especially Safari.  I have used this newfound speed to bookmark a host of guitar makers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The crap storm never ends.  The gold digger is now trying to petition the court to become my dad's conservator andthe executor of my dad's estate... even though evidence of her mismanagement of our family's businesses and her questionable usage of our funds was what led to there being a court appointed neutral conservator being assigned.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That is some chutzpah!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> The crap storm never ends.  The gold digger is now trying to petition the court to become my dad's conservator andthe executor of my dad's estate... even though evidence of her mismanagement of our family's businesses and her questionable usage of our funds was what led to there being a court appointed neutral conservator being assigned.




that woman has some balls!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> that woman has some balls!




And no one likes a woman with balls.

On a side note, EnWorld has a lot of anti-Obama ads.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on the woman...and the balls.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Depends on the woman...and the balls.




I would say depends on the balls WAY more than it depends on the woman.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gotta agree with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just ignore ads- maybe they will all go away! actually the ad choices are reflective of your viewing habits.

for example, Dannyalcatraz probably sees ads from adamandev . . . . . 




WHAT?!?




guitar manufacturing associates.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I personally see a lot of gaming ads.  Probably because the guitar companies don't do a lot of online advertising...yet.

Except, of course, on guitar-themed websites.  Those places are lousy with 'em!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

About 11PM last night, we had a tiny earthquake where we live.  @3.4...no damage.

It's only about the 3rd temblor I've been conscious for in my life.  It was so brief, I thought it was an explosion.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've never lived through an earthquake.  There's tornados where I'm at, but in my 29 years of life, I've only seen like one from a very distant distance away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've lived in Tornado Alley since 1980, so I've seen a few of those, too!


----------



## Dog Moon

I've been thinking recently that I miss tinkering with dnd.  I haven't really made any cool or neat monsters in a long time.  My Monsters and Villians link hasn't been updated in a LONG time.  I sorta want to get back into that.  But unfortunately I don't really know what to start off with...


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, I need some help.  What are some good romantic things I can do for a 6-month anniversary?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

K.I.S.S.

*K*eep
*I*it
*S*imple,
*S*tupid!

A nice evening out, doing something your S.O. likes.  Always a winner.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dinner at a mutually favorite restaurant that will reserve a table for two with a candle lit. I like a good chicken parm, white whine (heh, sorry) wine and the all time favorite desert, what ever it may be. It is your significant other's evening. the world has a new axis that night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Adult fun happy hour activities*?


* The nature of the activity, and it's duration may vary depending on mitigating factors not limited to time of the lunar month, quantity of alcohol consumed, etc.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> K.I.S.S.
> 
> *K*eep
> *I*it
> *S*imple,
> *S*tupid!
> 
> A nice evening out, doing something your S.O. likes.  Always a winner.




KISS concert!

Wait, I'm pretty sure my S.O. would NOT like that...


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, I think I got my plan ready.  It should be a fun day.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On my way to vegas for my older bro's wedding..  My little brother decided not to go because he's a dbag idiot who would rather get stoned and go to a church carnival 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

kick him in the arse!!


----------



## megamania

Hey guys   how's it going?

Been remodeling the house inside and out.

Working on a new Eberron campaign with my kids, their friends and a co-worker.

House Ghallandra, Cannith and orien are teaming up to do a Casino boat-  mississippi river style.    Looking good


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm good.  The wedding was fun, I drunk the third drink of my  life last night (not counting new years campaign or church wine.  My older brother (who left california yesterday morning made it) my little reportedly knows how bad he f'd the dog by ditching out (he tried to get my older brother to pick him up, but he was to far when he got the call). 

Check outs in an hour and a half and I need to cash out my winnings at several casinos.  I won around 32.40 and lost who knows how much cash to achieve that amount. lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Hey guys   how's it going?
> 
> Been remodeling the house inside and out.
> 
> Working on a new Eberron campaign with my kids, their friends and a co-worker.



 I am a stand by for airwalker's  ebberon game

is the bathroom what was ganked in the floor? hope that is fixed!!


----------



## megamania

Bathroom is done except for paint.   The library room is killing me however.   Dust everywhere while dealing with allegies still.

I really need the room however.   It'll be 10 x 14.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dust mask?


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh, I hate cleaning dusty areas.  Rooms can be filled with dust and it doesn't bother me, but start cleaning and the dust gets in the air... I'm out.  Lungs can't handle it.  Feels like it's killing me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I usually couple using a feather duster (to move the dust) with a hand vac (to catch it).


----------



## Scott DeWar

fortunately for me, I am not bothered by dust.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've started updating my monsters in the link in my sig if anyone wants to check them out.  

Most are still 3.5, but I'll be updating them to Pathfinder slowly as well as adding some new creatures I've created, like the dastardly Human Phase Spider Tauric Ninja!


----------



## Scott DeWar

What about a dire advanced ogre mind flayer fast fire zombie with earth element infusion?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> What about a dire advanced ogre mind flayer fast fire zombie with earth element infusion?




Hey, at least my creature makes sense!

Even if it's a little bit complicated.  

Seriously though, I killed someone on the surprise round with one of the Human Phase Spider Tauric Ninjas.  It was brutal.  Took 3d2+15+15d6.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Seriously though, I killed someone on the surprise round with one of the Human Phase Spider Tauric Ninjas.




Were there four of them? Named things like Warhol, Rothko, Pollock and Lichtenstein?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Were there four of them? Named things like Warhol, Rothko, Pollock and Lichtenstein?




Three actually.  And I didn't give them names.  They were experiments and their creator didn't care enough about them to give them names even though their human halves technically would have previously have names.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Scott DeWar

what's illogical about mine? A focused transmuter mind flayer merged his brother with 
dire advanced ogre, then killed him and raised him as a sentient fire zombie that had the earth element infused into it.

a bit wicked, but viola:

dire advanced ogre mind flayer fast fire zombie with earth element infusion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's a good thing I don't have magic, psionics, or the power cosmic. I would be tempted to abuse it.

On a side note, I'vr been watching the Anime Polar Bear Cafe.  Although it would never happen, I'm waiting for Panda Bear or Polar Bear to maul someone.  Hell, my fan disservice ending to the series would have Panda bear snap and kill Rin Rin (a florist dude what is obsessed with him) before he stalks Sasako (the Waitres at Polar Bear Xafe) only to have Mr Handa (the zoo keeper) shoot and kill Panda bear after he slashes Sasako in the face with his claws.  Then to further troll the fans I'd make Mr Handa tell Sasako that her mutilated face seriously grosses him out.

There are some things I could do that would be worse, but considering that half the characters are animals, I'm certain some fan fiction already went there to the delight of the show's otherkin and furry demographic.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dog Moon

Fan Fiction is ofttimes creepy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Fan Fiction is ofttimes creepy.



...because fans are ofttimes creepy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just heard a wonderful mashup on TV:

A commercial started "Every woman has a different approach to childbirth..."

Which was immediately and seamlessly interrupted with an ad for a VoD for the recent retelling of Snow White (Snow White & the Huntsman) "One of my prisoners has escaped..."

I don't know why that happened, but it was priceless.


----------



## Scott DeWar

10 days and no one has posted?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been playing mah gee-tarr more these days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well quit that and git back to postin here!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just joined my Church's guitar circle, and I need to learn some songs well enough to share with & teach to the group.  There's only so many times I can say "Let's try Hotel California!" Or "How about House of the Rising Sun?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

lol! well, ok then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> 10 days and no one has posted?




Well like half of those days EnWorld was done, so that shouldn't count!


----------



## jonesy

I'm so tired it feels like my brain decided to stay in bed today and forgot to tell me about it.


----------



## jonesy

I wish there were 6 more hours in every day, and we had 6 more hours worth of energy. That way you could do the things you want to do, instead of the things you need to do. I don't want to do the things I need to do. I want to do the things I want to do. Blah.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was up until 530 am, then past out for 5 hours and then high tailed it to a bus stop to get to physical therapy. Now home. I am tired too.


----------



## Dog Moon

I set my alarm for 8:00am, intending to do a bunch of stuff in the morning.  Woke up at 12:30pm.  Was like dang, no time to do anything... got to get ready for work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tomarrow is a new day. If you wake up, then try again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Michelle49954 said:


> Random note. I can't wait till the Age of X Epilogue comes out since I want to see what exactly goes on between Cyclops, Emma Frost and Frenzy.



I will assume you are not a spambot (even though your post smelled like a plagiarist spambot) and assume that you are collecting back issues of Legacy.   (since its odd you decided not to mention the latest travesty I nean event Marvel published).

Anyways, If you want to know about wjat happened with Cyclops, Emma and Frenzy all I can tell you is this: It was a missed opportunity and that AoX was pretty much the highpoint in Mike Carey's run because the Rogneto relationship was sickening.

EDIT: But it's all moot now since you were deleted and banned maybe.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatap


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alas, the lass WAS a spambot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyways... on the home front.  The court investigator sent his report which states he doesn't think my dad's gold digger is capable of handling his affairs.  The restaurant is still dealing with the damage the gold digger caused and my half brothers and sisters are back stabbing each other.

On the bright side when we reincorporated  I got to write myself in as being the corporation's secretary using a variation of my name that Google said was in violation of their naming policy. As a result once the official corporation papers come in I'm going to change my g+ name back and they can't stop me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alas, the lass WAS a spambot.




Yeah, but who ever was responsible must have had a spell checker since I'm pretty sure my original post had some spelling errors. lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, gave out a dragon's hoard* worth of candy this year!  I didn't dress up in a costume, but my pair of fierce FIERCE wooves- a.k.a. Border Collies- provided scares enough to the little boys & ghouls with their loud barking.

The puppy- @9mo old- even tried to go out on the porch while I was handing out treats, all barks, growls & tail/butt wiggles.

I lurve Halloween.










* hmmmm...maybe I'll get a dragon mask and some chocolate coins for next year.


----------



## Scott DeWar

At the VA hospital I saw a priest , or so I thought. Turned out to be a volenteer i see there on a regular basis.

Later I saw a nun pushing a piece of electronic equipment on a cart, A sonagram I think. I knew she wasn't a nun, that outfit showed too many curves. *blush*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe the nurses are bringing the sexy back.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo NURSE!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I'm tellin ya, there really are some hot nurses where I get treated!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The last two surgeries under general anesthesia I had, there were hot nurses all around.  Alas, I was already under when they shaved me.













It was probably the dude.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It usually is the dude. Fortunately, I did not need to be shaved last year when I had my 8 surgeries, so no need to wonder if it was any body but the hawt chicks present!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How'd you like his job, looking at the duty board every day...

"Hmmm...appendectomy on...a guy.  Vasecormy.  Vasectomy.  Vasectomy.  Skin graft from butt to scalp.  Vasectomy.  That does it- I'm not having hot dogs for lunch!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are one sick puppy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woof! Woof! _*blearghhh*_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanks. I *WAS* snacking on PARMESAN-GARLIC JINGOS.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gonna finish 'em?


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's a jingo?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gonna finish 'em?




yeah, but later. If possible in front of you before your lunch break, when you are really hungry!
mua ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a jingo?
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




a really tasty cracker from pepperridge farms


----------



## Dog Moon

Jingo sounds like it should be some sort of racial slur or something.

"Man, I saw this Jingo walking by the other day and I so wanted to smack him."


----------



## Relique du Madde

It could also be a euphemism...

"You should have seen the size of his jingo. It was ginormous! So I had me some of that and after I was done with it it left a salty mess all over my face."

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This line of posts is going to get me so banned. *sigh*

no dog gone it. it is  a cracker, and not that racial slur, just a snack food. 

I  hope the greens never look here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm sure they know. 

Random thought, how does one lose a skirt while at a goth club?  Some chick lost a skirt at a Goth club i was at last week and was asking everyone if they saw it. BTW she was sober... which makes the situation even more confusing. 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, I can think of a way, and there is a distinct lack of moral character in the thought as well as the action.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone spilled invisible ink on it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ack! 3 AM and can't sleep!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know the feeling...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I know the feeling...




I was still up at that time, except it was 2 hours later for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I didn't turn off my TV until 5AM...but I was planning on a relatively lazy, stay at home Saturday anyway.  Got up at 11, and played with my doggies for an hour on the bedroom floor before even considering putting on actual clothes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sounds like me but was up till 7:30 instead. Are those the *DAWGS* the terrorized you after your hernia operation?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yup- my beloved wooves.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hows the healing coming along?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Laproscopic surgery is the way to go!

I walked...well, wobbled...out of the hospital the day of the surgery.  I was off the consciousness damping pain meds within 10 days, and off OTC pain meds at 2 weeks.  But for the occasional night of fitful sleep induced by the occasional twinge, I was essentially fully healed by that time.  3 weeks, completely asymptomatic.  I need not fear the pouncing of my poochies.

In contrast, my dad had hernia surgery when he was about 10 years younger than I am now, so on average, he should have healed better.  And yet, he walked hunched over like an ancient sage for at least a couple of weeks...after he got out of his stay at the hospital.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just recently got an answer to some of my questions on colostomy reversal and massive hernia repair surgeries. 

c. ostomy repair will incur a 7 to 14 day stay in the hospital to ensure no leakage or other complications. at that ti 2 of 3 muscles will be reattached. 2-3 months [typical] later the third muscle will be attached, with a 2-3 month wait for that to resolve.

then more physical rehab therapy. ye-haw

Because of financial constraints, I will have to move to Nashville with my brother's family to have this work done at Alvin B York Hospital.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like you're getting that unintentional adventure you mentioned...hope it works out, man.  It's good to have family support at a time like this, no question.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am craving the family time. That will be the best part.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A friend of mine was in Philly and had the opportunity to visit the Liberty Bell. I found and read this to him something from Wikipedia:

During the Bicentennial, members of the Procrastinator's Club of America jokingly picketed the Whitechapel Bell Foundry with signs "We got a lemon" and "What about the warranty?" The foundry told the protesters that it would be glad to replace the bell—so long as it was returned in the original packaging.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*warning: gripe and whine alert*

I had 'fun' today., started perfect: breakfast at Hy-vee, free today for veterans.

headed to the Dunn bros coffee shop with lunch plans at Applebee's for free lunch for veterans. 

The bus driver had to slam the breaks to stop from hitting a car in his blind spot, I took a header out of my seat landing with my bad shoulder with my left hand between my ribs and the floor. bruised my rib, but could have been a green fracture, I ache muchiz right now, but just glad no broken rib.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What!? 6 days of nothing?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> What!? 6 days of nothing?



That's nothing. One day I had 5 weeks of nothing.

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## jonesy

Past months I've been really exhausted. Don't know why. Nothing wrong with my heart, I don't smoke, I'm eating well and balanced, haven't changed my exercise routines, work isn't any more demanding than it's used to be. Just really damn tired all the time. Getting tired of being tired.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its old age. you are at stage one. I am 49 and under medical recovery, I understand how you may want to be in denial, but what I feel is what you are feeling, just amplified a bit.


----------



## jonesy

Bah, old age my tuchus. Now where did I leave my reading glasses..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sometimes you have to nuke the site from orbit just to be sure.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Sometimes you have to nuke the site from orbit just to be sure.



I did that and found my glasses. Good advice.


----------



## jonesy

I had the Opera browser on my laptop crash so hard it would not start anymore. So I used my Internet Explorer to download the latest version of Opera and installed that. Works great.

Also, that's the only thing I've used IE for in like 5 years. To get another browser.


----------



## jonesy

Cheapest teaser ever?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsmUpYIA99o[/ame]


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Cheapest teaser ever?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsmUpYIA99o




Some shows though... you don't need a fancy trailer.  I'm just happy to have a date to look forward to.


----------



## jonesy

That's true, I suppose. The list of things to spoil for Game of Thrones is as big as several books. Someone should write those books. It might even become a best selling series.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My mom bought a Border Collie puppy earlier this year.  Her name is Madeline Celeste.

I'm thinking her name should have been Siva, Destroyer of Toys.

In September, she tore up a TuffToys stuffed squeaky shark in 4 hours.  Tonight,  in the same amount of time, she chewed a gap in the middle ring of a set of 3 interlocking 1/2" thick rubber rings.

Only her extreme cuteness is keeping her safe.  Well, that, and the fact that MOST of her destructive impulses have been directed at relatively inexpensive things...though she DID annihilate a $400 sculpture of a dragon hand-carved from antler.

Did I mention she's cute?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Remember my previous offer, boss. I gots me a mini bat for doze mini knee caps of hers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ehhh...she'd eat it out of your hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*shrug* Jus tought i'd offer yuzzz anutter chance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Your problem was that you had a large  ornately carved bone laying out for the puppy to nibble on.  The dog probably thought it was being rewarded when it eat that dragon.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Your problem was that you had a large  ornately carved bone laying out for the puppy to nibble on.  The dog probably thought it was being rewarded when it eat that dragon.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




yeahzzz, dat one wazzz all yer fault, bub.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I messed  up my laptop last night. 

Long story short, I downloaded a file. I thought it was an extractor for a torrent... pressed "yes",  saw a virus warning.  Now the laptop keeps crashing.

I'm hoping restoring fixes something  (uninstalling  the program and uninstalling / installing chrome did nothing).  If not I'll have to pull out my restore disk and reformat (I don't feel like going full W8 yet).

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rotsa ruck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I messed  up my laptop last night.
> 
> Long story short, I downloaded a file. I thought it was an extractor for a torrent... pressed "yes",  saw a virus warning.  Now the laptop keeps crashing.
> 
> I'm hoping restoring fixes something  (uninstalling  the program and uninstalling / installing chrome did nothing).  If not I'll have to pull out my restore disk and reformat (I don't feel like going full W8 yet).
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




that is why I never use torrent


----------



## Relique du Madde

It looks like nothing is wrong with my comp. 

I rarely torrent.  The only reason why I even did so I. This case was because I was looking for a copy of Apotheosis's O' Fortuna Apocalypse Mix.  I have it on a compilation which sounds like it was recorded from a very beat up record (I'm not one of those audio snobs who loves the crackly sound and faint thump of a record needle moving on a wobbly turnstile).  The only copy of Apotheosis's cover I could find on Google play, iTunes (mumble), or Amazon was this one shortened remix.   And btw, I do care enough about the quality of the recording to prevent me from ripping it from YouTube.  

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hard to find what you need on the net anymore.


----------



## jonesy

I don't usually have any problems finding what I'm looking for on the net. I have trouble finding ONLY what I'm looking for.


----------



## jonesy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gx18zO3GEk[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

On that note, any ideas why EN World keeps blowing up the video links to fill the screen? They do at least on my laptop. I can't figure out how to link them normal sized.

Edit: that is, not the whole screen, but more than it should. Gah.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You know, slowed down like that, Geddy Lee sounds like the transvestite he looks like in that video!

(Said with love, aged, said with love.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

[meaness] ya know, that is slowed down good enough that even Danny Alcatraz can play along [/meaness]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Whuh...U bin watching me practice?

PERV!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I  have eyes every where I want to be.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I  have eyes every where I want to be.




I wish I had eyes everywhere I wanted to be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That could cause some sanity loss.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> That could cause some sanity loss.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




And who knows how much sanity I have to begin with.  Hehehe


----------



## jonesy

Never put stock in trees.
They'll tell you tall tales and laugh behind your back.
And when you turn around,
they'll pretend the wind has them occupied.
I know.
The flowers told me this.
Flowers never lie.
Not until they die.


----------



## jonesy

Every night you live again.
Searching, seeking.
But I hide.
I am under your floor.
I am in your basement.
You will never find me.
Each morning you find the notes I leave,
telling you I still remain.
Each day you sleep the deathly way.
And I stalk the meadows,
like the shadow of a star.
And so our circle repeats.
I laugh.
Our foolish ways.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> That could cause some sanity loss.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




nobody EVER said I was sane.


----------



## jonesy

We're in the Hive. What's sane got to do with it?

Oh what's sane got to do, got to do with it
What's sanity but second hand madness
What's sane got to do, got to do with it
Who needs a chorcolorcamalca
When your mind is broken


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Awww...set it up AND took the shot!


----------



## jonesy

You takes your chances and you uses them when you gots them. That's what my fictitious aunt always said.


----------



## Dog Moon

From Dictionary.com:

chorcolorcamalca

No results found for chorcolorcamalca:
Did you mean chocolate-milk


----------



## jonesy

No, I mean it's crazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Naw, I like chocolate milk better.


----------



## randomling

OMG, the Hive lives!

(It's been... does several years still count as "a while"? Apparently the last time I logged on was over 5 years ago.)

Edit: must fix my signature and figure out what I can about experience points.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Give XP by clicking on the green thumb icon in a given post.

Get it by being witty, helpful, or in the right place at the right time.


----------



## jonesy

randomling said:


> OMG, the Hive lives!



Lives, sure. But it's a lot more quiet these days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am trying to be noisy here.

RARRR!


----------



## Dog Moon

Moooooo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have an idea on one reason its quiet but I'm not at liberty to tell.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Moooooo!




ow my ears! uh I mean my eyes!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's sad when you are sort of cynical.  I watched Lincoln with my gf last night and I couldn't help thinking "Some one is going to make an animated gif of all the times people said the N word in this movie."

 Also, were this movie filmed in the 59s or 60s Andy Griffeth would had made a kick ass Abe Lincoln.  Everytime he told a story or made a humorous recollection  I could imagined Gomer Pile appearing and saying "Shazam!" only to have Seth Bullock walk through the door and smack the crap out of him (Gomer Pile).


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

havn't seen it, but heard from other sources it stank.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I have an idea on one reason its quiet but I'm not at liberty to tell.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




For me it's girlfriend.  If I'm not working I'm usually with her.  If I'm posting here I'm not at either.  Well, okay, SOMETIMES I'm at work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought it was decent.  Sure it got very preachy since it basically could have been named "Emancipation the Movie" but if you are a fan of over dramatic period biopics, about historic leaders who are tangential to the main conflict of the film which is spoiled by a 3rd Grade history book, then the movie would be at least decent.  

Any ways if you are not interested in watching the movie and would like to read spoilers here they are:

[sblock="Lincoln in a paragraph"] Abe Lincon cracks jokes and tells stories while Mary Todd Lincoln is hysterical. Congressmen argue and preach about the evils of slavery until the 13th Amendment is passed by a bunch of Abolitionist Republicans and a hand full of Democrats.  Then the south surrenders even though they have issues about joining the union now that the 13th amendment was passed, but who cares because the movie is about to end with 



Spoiler



Lincoln being shot.... off screen


 But don't worry, the ending isn't a downer because they show a scene of Lincoln giving some "mission accomplished" speech before a fade to black. [/sblock]


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lincoln got SHOT?  Why didn't you put THAT in spoiler tags?  Now there's no reason to see the movie!

_*grumblegrumble*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> For me it's girlfriend.  If I'm not working I'm usually with her.  If I'm posting here I'm not at either.  Well, okay, SOMETIMES I'm at work.



  I've gotten into  habit of using my cell phone since it's handy.  Also since I currently don't have a reason to write long posts I don't really have to use my laptop for enworld.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lincoln got SHOT?  Why didn't you put THAT in spoiler tags?  Now there's no reason to see the movie!
> 
> _*grumblegrumble*_



There fixed it for you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ummm...I not know if this is on purpose or not, but on MY screen, your spoiler and sblock stuff is now all 100% visible!


----------



## Dog Moon

[sblock]Abe Lincon cracks jokes and tells stories while Mary Todd Lincoln is hysterical. Congressmen argue and preach about the evils of slavery until the 13th Amendment is passed by a bunch of Abolitionist Republicans and a hand full of Democrats.  Then the south surrenders even though they have issues about joining the union now that the 13th amendment was passed, but who cares because the movie is about to end with 



Spoiler



Lincoln being shot.... off screen


 But don't worry, the ending isn't a downer because they show a scene of Lincoln giving some "mission accomplished" speech before a fade to black.[/sblock]

This should work.  I guess it didn't like for you to add "lincoln in a paragraph" after sblock


----------



## randomling

Ah, the little "remember me" button is clearly key here.

(I had to delete almost all of my profile info because oh god so out of date.)

And I don't think I know _anyone_ here, but that's okay, because you guys are Hivers, and the Hive is awesome by default.

[wave]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> [sblock]Abe Lincon cracks jokes and tells stories while Mary Todd Lincoln is hysterical. Congressmen argue and preach about the evils of slavery until the 13th Amendment is passed by a bunch of Abolitionist Republicans and a hand full of Democrats.  Then the south surrenders even though they have issues about joining the union now that the 13th amendment was passed, but who cares because the movie is about to end with
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln being shot.... off screen
> 
> 
> But don't worry, the ending isn't a downer because they show a scene of Lincoln giving some "mission accomplished" speech before a fade to black.[/sblock]
> 
> This should work.  I guess it didn't like for you to add "lincoln in a paragraph" after sblock




youz gize are knutz


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ummm...I not know if this is on purpose or not, but on MY screen, your spoiler and sblock stuff is now all 100% visible!



I think I might have messed up a spoiler tag when I last edited.




Dog Moon said:


> This should work.  I guess it didn't like for you to add "lincoln in a paragraph" after sblock





I wouldn't know since I have not visited the site outside of an app in who knows how long.  Before I knew you were able to put text on the sblock tag... but I guess something might have changed during the last hundred server suicides if that is whats killing my sblock.






randomling said:


> Ah, the little "remember me" button is clearly key here.
> 
> (I had to delete almost all of my profile info because oh god so out of date.)
> 
> And I don't think I know _anyone_ here, but that's okay, because you guys are Hivers, and the Hive is awesome by default.
> 
> [wave]



 I don't think I hived when you hived.  But I think I remember seeing your name in one of the ancient hives.

I started hiving about a year or so before the frupocalypse (I think the alluded nameless one might be mad at me because I continually call that episode the frupocalypse and the reveillation.  see I followed him on twitter then the next day he gave a passive aggressive response tweet about 'being nice and then people will like you' which made me lol for obvious reasons. As trite as it sounds, all I have to say is "YOLO." God I hate that phrase.)



Scott DeWar said:


> youz gize are knutz



And your point is?


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

randomling said:


> Ah, the little "remember me" button is clearly key here.
> 
> (I had to delete almost all of my profile info because oh god so out of date.)
> 
> And I don't think I know _anyone_ here, but that's okay, because you guys are Hivers, and the Hive is awesome by default.
> 
> [wave]




Members come and go, but the Hive will always live on!


----------



## Dog Moon

I sorta miss those days before "The Incident".  Lot more people on, Hive was super active.  Heh, we used to do a thousand posts within like a week.  Now, we sometimes go that long without a single post.  I spent way too much time here and I collected a LOT of my posts within the Hive itself.

Actually, now that I think about it, recently most of my posts are still in the Hive.  That just shows how much I post elsewhere in the site.  I was a lot more active before "The Incident" and before 4e.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Hive, no matter how small, is still The Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rapid fire responses:

Apparently there has to be a back between the closing/opening brackets and whatever you type before and after it.

The old days were fun.  Too bad they ended and too and they ended how they did.  Just imagine how many servers we would have nuke if the hive posting speed kept up all these years.

The Hive is like a zombie... the moment you think it's dead it get's back up.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> I sorta miss those days before "The Incident".  Lot more people on, Hive was super active.  Heh, we used to do a thousand posts within like a week.



And about half of them belonged to the one. 

Incidentally, I don't think randomling even knows about The Incident since he's been gone so long.

Edit: and anything I might say about it would be second hand information since I only learned about it after it happened.


----------



## jonesy

Any ideas on what the song playing in the background of this Wondercon clip is from?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8qjrWwTRIE


----------



## jonesy

Wait, have I asked that question before? I just got weirdest sense of deja vu.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, no idea on that creepy little ditty.

as for 'the incident' I particularly don't like what he did because it cheapens the truth and effects of those of us that actually have been in a coma. 

so, on another note - its been 5 hours since the last post, whats the buzzz guys?

(get it? buzz? hive? . . . . . ah never mind . . . .*sigh*)


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Wait, have I asked that question before? I just got weirdest sense of deja vu.




its deja vu all over again!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have never heard that music before...and I listen to a lot of music.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> its deja vu all over again!



And for 2.99 we'll throw in this polished set of silverware, only for 2.99!

And a four year supply of turtle wax! Why four? Because nobody buys our turtle wax and we need to keep giving it away. That's right, this deal is a real steal!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Have you ever waxed a Turtle?  Some of them REALLY don't care for it!"
- Sammy "Seven-Fingers" McCoy


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fringe: 5-20-10

just watched fringe episode. they are really building up to something here. They are giving a good reason why they wanted Peter out of the picture a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## jonesy

I wanted him out of the picture ever since I started watching the show.


----------



## Scott DeWar

come on, it was the start of a bad joke:

A mad scientist, a federal agent and a civilian genius upstart walk into a bar . . . . .


----------



## jonesy

http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you, I'll be here all week!


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Any ideas on what the song playing in the background of this Wondercon clip is from?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8qjrWwTRIE




Can't hear it ATM.... since I'm using data (damn you Verizon).



Scott DeWar said:


> so, on another note - its been 5 hours since the last post, whats the buzzz guys?
> 
> (get it? buzz? hive? . . . . . ah never mind . . . .*sigh*)




 Well during those five hours I was asleep.  That however doesn't excuse everyone in Europe, Asia, or east of the rockies. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> (get it? buzz? hive? . . . . . ah never mind . . . .*sigh*)




and to pat myself on the back:

http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heard that track... and I have no clue what it is. Hell, Soundhound, Shazzam, and Google Ear could not id it.


----------



## randomling

Dog Moon said:


> I sorta miss those days before "The Incident".  Lot more people on, Hive was super active.  Heh, we used to do a thousand posts within like a week.  Now, we sometimes go that long without a single post.  I spent way too much time here and I collected a LOT of my posts within the Hive itself.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, recently most of my posts are still in the Hive.  That just shows how much I post elsewhere in the site.  I was a lot more active before "The Incident" and before 4e.




Yeah.. uh, what, pray was The Incident? What happened? (Or did it Happen?)

PS I am a girl (no offence is taken, just fyi).


----------



## randomling

Scott DeWar said:


> Fringe: 5-20-10
> 
> just watched fringe episode. they are really building up to something here. They are giving a good reason why they wanted Peter out of the picture a couple of seasons ago.




Ooh ooh ooh I am excited by Fringe. (I love the way they're telling the Peter story, even if I am really really sad at what's happening to his relationship with Olivia, which I like, dammit.)

(Oh, and I should say re: the "thousand posts a week": I recall a time when the Hive did that in a day. You'd go to sleep and it'd several hours of dedication just to catch up the next day...)


----------



## Relique du Madde

randomling said:


> Yeah.. uh, what, pray was The Incident? What happened? (Or did it Happen?)
> 
> PS I am a girl (no offence is taken, just fyi).




One hiver and frequent poster wanted to gauge how liked he was in the community.... by stating he was in a coma while posting under an assumed identity (his non existant fiance)..  During the three weeks that followed he posted status updates that set off alarms (ie mumbling the names of Forgotten Realms deities while unconscious) and was eventually confronted by the mods on his deception before being banned. 

In the following days it was discovered that he had dozens of sock puppets several of which many of which were based on other hivers (many assumed the sock puppets belonged to the member they were based on).  To make matters truly bizarre some of those sock puppets conversed with each other when he was bored/alone.

The sad thing about the whole situation was that he was a genuinely messed up guy, but he pissed away any support network he might have had here as a result of the event.


----------



## jonesy

If you need to find out who the alts were (if you think there's a chance you 'knew' any of them), the full list is here (it's 30 names, all the same person):

[sblock]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4709291-post116.html


Cat Moon
Crafty Cat
Deepest Bluest Evil
Demongirl
Desert Hare
Dream Ghost
Duskblade
Eye of the Hawk
Gytrash
Kida
Kill Zone
Kit Cloudkicker
Klatu Barada Necktie
Knightwind1972
love.christine
odndfan.1974
Packrat
Paranthropus
Relique Hunter
Reveille
Rev's Mandy
sedarfaery
Slider Wade
Studio69
Superfreak
The Morninglord
The One Ring
Tiny Little Raven
Whitemouse
Wolflord

Frukathka
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> If you need to find out who the alts were (if you think there's a chance you 'knew' any of them), the full list is here (it's 30 names, all the same person):
> 
> [sblock]
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4709291-post116.html
> [/sblock]




And he was originally known as Frukathka, but later changed his id to Reveille.  He had a LOT of freaking posts under just the one name, but if you added up all the posts from all the names, it was even more crazy amount.


----------



## Dog Moon

randomling said:


> (Oh, and I should say re: the "thousand posts a week": I recall a time when the Hive did that in a day. You'd go to sleep and it'd several hours of dedication just to catch up the next day...)




Yeah I remember that.  I used to hate going to sleep so much cause I'd be afraid of what I missed.  We used to chat so often in the Hive that I wouldn't even be doing anything, just chatting away post by post.


----------



## jonesy

Has there been any official word on when the next season of Legend of Korra airs? David Faustino said he thought it would continue in April, but he didn't sound all that sure of it, and I've seen people on tumblr claim January.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't know.  It occurs to me that I think I missed a couple episodes of that show, the final couple of episodes.

Somehow I completely forgot about it.  Weird.  I'm going to have to check up on this.


----------



## jonesy

You totally should. The first season really picked up speed the closer to the end it got. The last three episodes are a crazy rollercoaster of plot wham.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jonesy your link seems to be pointing to a thread about notifications.  I think its either broken or tapatalk is retarded.

Is it strange that I bought a tv maybe two years ago but rarely turn it on?

Side note, tappa talk is trying to humiliate me.  I was about to send this post but then I noticed that it typed "rub" and "off" instead of "turn" and "on". For disclosure sake, my spelling is bad, but not that bad.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Jonesy your link seems to be pointing to a thread about notifications.  I think its either broken or tapatalk is retarded.



Which one? The one about the alts? The link is working for me, but I can edit the post so the list is also in text under the spoiler tag.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Is it strange that I bought a tv maybe two years ago but rarely turn it on?
> 
> Side note, tappa talk is trying to humiliate me.  I was about to send this post but then I noticed that it typed "rub" and "off" instead of "turn" and "on". For disclosure sake, my spelling is bad, but not that bad.





No, I don't think it's strange. With DVD/Bluray/etc. and the Internet, I've noticed there's less and less to see on tv.


----------



## randomling

God, what an awful, awful thing for someone to do. I'm so sorry that happened here. :/

Can't say I recognise any of the names on that list tbh - I think either some people changed their names, or my "generation" of the Hive is long gone! (I missed the first Hive thread by a good few months, but I did get to hang out with some of the original Hivers!)

No idea when new Korra is happening, but I do know that I must watch the last two eps before it starts again...


----------



## jonesy

randomling said:


> No idea when new Korra is happening, but I do know that I must watch the last two eps before it starts again...



They seem to have a problem with setting dates in general. Nickelodeon has a trailer for the DVD set of the first season, but it doesn't mention a date either.


----------



## randomling

Sometimes, creators and channels are Very Annoying. (At some point when I have money, Korra/A:tLA DVDs are totally something I want to own!)


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh, I don't get women sometimes.  So my girlfriend frequently makes plans with me and then cancels.  Except she almost never calls to tell me this.  So eventually I call and she says something came up.  I get that, it's fine, but I wish she'd let me know that.  I hate to think of how much time I've spent waiting for her when she isn't even going to show.

So today the same thing happens.  I got plenty to do at home so it's not like I was really troubled, but five hours after she talks to me about our plans for the day, she still hasn't shown up or called me.

But still, it kind of set me off.  I texted her this long spiel about how frustrating it was.  Was she still planning on doing something in the evening or did she forget about me?  I told her she needs to let me know what's going on because she's wasted so much of my time by doing this.

But she takes it completely the wrong way.  She's like well if being with me is a waste of time then maybe we shouldn't make any plans again.  Except the thing is I'm not wasting my time when I'm with her, I'm wasting my time when I'm sitting waiting for her for five hours and she doesn't even let me know she isn't going to make it.  I want to continue making plans to do things with her, I just want her to let me know if the plans change or get cancelled.

It's really frustrating the crap out of me.  And it's been going on the entire day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude, Dog moon, my gf does almost the same thing.  In my case, she cancels at the last minute then texts me; but since she lives an hour and a half away, her "last minute" often falls between 3 hours to right before the time she would have arrived.

I also brought it up with her once to the same disastrous results (almost word for word what you typed).

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonesy

I'm not touching that topic with a hundred foot pole. 

---


The more I read about D&DNext the more it occurs to me how little I understand it, or its development. Also, that's a really stupid placeholder name.

(I hope it's a placeholder name. D&DNext is an extraordinarily stupid name for a game.)


----------



## jonesy

jonesy said:


> (I hope it's a placeholder name. D&DNext is an extraordinarily stupid name for a game.)



Unless, if they make it part of the mechanics, like when president Bartlet says on West Wing "What's next?", they could have the DM use it to..

..no, it's still stupid.


----------



## Scott DeWar

randomling said:


> Ooh ooh ooh I am excited by Fringe. (I love the way they're telling the Peter story, even if I am really really sad at what's happening to his relationship with Olivia, which I like, dammit.)




I am sad this is the last season.



Relique du Madde said:


> One hiver and frequent poster wanted to gauge how liked he was in the community.... by stating he was in a coma while posting under an assumed identity (his non existant fiance)...




As for being in a come, effect vary, but I seriously doubt someone would be mumbling the names of forgotton realms gods.

As I came out of my coma, I fought, scrapped and kicked. I would pull out tubes and lines. or so I am told. I have scarrs that show where they had to reinsert the tubes.

Also when I woke up I was tied down (guess they got tired of me carrying on and such) and the nurse next to me at that moment asked me if I was going to cause her any trouble. little ole me? cause trouble? Unfortunately I had a trach tube so I could only shake my head no.



jonesy said:


> If you need to find out who the alts were (if you think there's a chance you 'knew' any of them), the full list is here (it's 30 names, all the same person):
> 
> [sblock]
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4709291-post116.html
> 
> Reveille
> [/sblock]




I only knew of him as Reveille, but the scandal was sad, none the less.


----------



## randomling

I'm sad it's the last season of Fringe, too. Great show. 

D&DNext, huh? I hadn't even heard of that before! (I'm just getting back into gaming again after years not doing it, and apparently all my knowledge is SO OUT OF DATE.)


----------



## randomling

Also: here, have a small "grr, my brain is broken" complaint:

I'm rolling up a new character for the Living 4th Edition game (it seemed like a fun thing to try). Okay, so see above re: years out of the hobby, therefore I am out of practice, but back when my brain was working and I was in practice making a 4E character would take me less than an hour.

I started this 12 hours ago and I'm not even halfway done. This is mostly because I have to do it in tiny chunks, as concentrating is WORK and thus exhausting and I keep running out of steam.

If I can figure out all my equipment in one go, I'll be pleased.

SIGH.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Randomling, Is everything alright?


----------



## Relique du Madde

DnDNext is the marketing name for 5th edition.  That's all I know about it. That and early on they said it will be modular so that it could appeal to the largest demo since 4e and 4e essentials failed to do that. At least that's my opinion since they didn't they reprint the 3.5 along with 1e books during the summer?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## randomling

Scott DeWar said:


> Randomling, Is everything alright?



<3

I seem to have a bunch of serious but undiagnosed health crap going on, some of which includes problems focusing and concentrating for more than about 10 minutes. It's pretty annoying! However, I'm going to see a brand new medical professional later this week and with luck they'll a) listen and b) be able to start me on the process of figuring out what the hell is wrong with me.


----------



## randomling

Relique du Madde said:


> DnDNext is the marketing name for 5th edition.  That's all I know about it. That and early on they said it will be modular so that it could appeal to the largest demo since 4e and 4e essentials failed to do that. At least that's my opinion since they didn't they reprint the 3.5 along with 1e books during the summer?
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.



Ah, that is interesting. 

(I don't mind 4E though.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

*possible edition war ignition*

Pathfinder is betterer then 4 ed


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude, Dog moon, my gf does almost the same thing.  In my case, she cancels at the last minute then texts me; but since she lives an hour and a half away, her "last minute" often falls between 3 hours to right before the time she would have arrived.
> 
> I also brought it up with her once to the same disastrous results (almost word for word what you typed).
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2




At least she texts you.  Mine doesn't even do that.  So we got together today with my roommate and someone she was helping set him up with for a date.  [this was set up like 2 weeks ago so we didn't want to cancel]  It was a fun day... until the last couple of minutes when my roommate, also my best friend, got into an argument with her and told my gf a few things that shocked me [he started by defending me but then said a few additional things which is what shocked me].  The whole situation made me go wtf and I was too stunned to say anything.  Because of that, my gf was like why didn't I defend her.  So I had to talk to her again.

I swear she was about to break up with me.  Which is irritating especially because of the reason this all started: because she failed to let me know she was cancelling our plans.

But we talked and even though everything is a little rocky atm, we're at least still together and talking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Pathfinder is betterer then 4 ed




I agree.  Although 4e did have a few things I liked.  Not enough for me to want to play, but just saying, it did a few things right.


----------



## randomling

Yeah, I never played 4E a huge amount, but I don't mind it.

I haven't tried Pathfinder, and now is probably not the time for me to be splashing out on a new game system, but I'm a little curious!


----------



## the Jester

Hive-by posting...........


----------



## jonesy

the Jester said:


> Hive-by posting...........




*Dives quickly to the side as the Jester speeds past, wheels screetching through the hot asphalt.*

"Huh. I didn't know we had asphalt here in the hive."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

randomling said:


> Yeah, I never played 4E a huge amount, but I don't mind it.
> 
> I haven't tried Pathfinder, and now is probably not the time for me to be splashing out on a new game system, but I'm a little curious!




Pathfinder is good.  Arcana Evolved is good.  FantasyCraft, M&M/W&W, True20, Midnight 2Ed...plenty of good 3.X choices.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pathfinder and 3.5 are alike enough that even I can play them and not get confusicated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I haven't played pathfinder. However I love the book's art style and find it ironic that no one complains about its obvious anime influences.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ohhhhh now you've done it- now EVERYONE will notice the 655lb gorillaphant in Emperor's clothing in the room...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ohhhhh now you've done it- now EVERYONE will notice the 655lb gorillaphant in Emperor's clothing in the room...



Had to be said.  Everyone lambasted 3.5 and 4e when they hired an artist that did the same style... it's strange that no one makes a peep about that style appearing in Pathfinder.  



On an other not, WTF?  Why did an other spambot plagiarized that same post of mine?!?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> *Dives quickly to the side as the Jester speeds past, wheels screetching through the hot asphalt.*
> 
> "Huh. I didn't know we had asphalt here in the hive."




The Hive has EVERYTHING.  If you know where to look.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We played tonight.  Good session.

My Warlock/Psion did a nice kill-steal on a Behir- always fun.  When the townies didn't cheer when we killed the evil dude menacing the village, but instead, grumbled and went to cower in their houses, one of the guys asked "WTF?"

I suggested that, perhaps, we had just killed everyone in the Fall Harvest festival play, and that we should check the deceased for evidence of costumes...

My delivery was _perfect_- Laughter put the game on hold for a good 5 minutes.


----------



## randomling

Hulings5Robert said:


> BUT the sign says long haired freaky people... need not apply.



Does that mean I can apply? I'm a short-haired freaky person.

(NTS: must re-shave head, hair getting too long.)


----------



## jonesy

I think that's a spambot. Must be copying something from farther in the thread.


----------



## jonesy

Here's a cool little game (from Sony advertising Skyfall). It's done in the style of old school adventure games like Zork and has you guiding an agent in the field, supposedly as part of an intelligence officer exam.

http://50.112.251.215/


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Here's a cool little game (from Sony advertising Skyfall). It's done in the style of old school adventure games like Zork and has you guiding an agent in the field, supposedly as part of an intelligence officer exam.
> 
> http://50.112.251.215/




Neat, but I'm apparently terrible at it.  Maybe it's because I'm supposed to be doing something else and I can't focus on it, I don't know.


----------



## the Jester

jonesy said:


> *Dives quickly to the side as the Jester speeds past, wheels screetching through the hot asphalt.*
> 
> "Huh. I didn't know we had asphalt here in the hive."




Nice dodge!

And it isn't asphalt, it's *ass*phalt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's not asphault, its assfault.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Neat, but I'm apparently terrible at it.  Maybe it's because I'm supposed to be doing something else and I can't focus on it, I don't know.



I just made it to the end. Five missions. The parser is a bit dumb (makes me wish Infocom was still around making games), but it's mostly logical (mission four has a convoluted number thingy). Most important command seemed to be 'what do you see'.

Spoiler: the reward for getting through it is the Skyfall trailer on youtube.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It's not asphault, its assfault.




as in whose ass is at fault?


----------



## Relique du Madde

GF's 16 year old cat died, it was her favorite cat.  She took it to the vet because it was sick and it died in between tests (when no one was watching him).  

She's depressed but there is only so much one can do via text messages when and when the drive if about 1 and a half to twi hours away and you are unable to make that drive.


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Losing a beloved pet always sucks.


----------



## the Jester

Relique du Madde said:


> GF's 16 year old cat died, it was her favorite cat.  She took it to the vet because it was sick and it died in between tests (when no one was watching him).
> 
> She's depressed but there is only so much one can do via text messages when and when the drive if about 1 and a half to twi hours away and you are unable to make that drive.
> 
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




 I'm very sorry to hear that. Pets are a beloved part of the family, and it always sucks to lose a loved one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry to hear this Relique.

hey guys, on a light note. there is a game I have heard about:  http://www.xenocell.com/


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, it's always hard to comfort the other person over text.  But I know I still try my hardest!  Sometimes it works, but being physically there is always better.

My girlfriend is going out of town for three weeks.  It's going to be hard.  I don't think we've gone more then three DAYS without seeing each other in the last seven months.  I don't know how I'm going to handle three weeks...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, it's always hard to comfort the other person over text.  But I know I still try my hardest!  Sometimes it works, but being physically there is always better.
> 
> My girlfriend is going out of town for three weeks.  It's going to be hard.  I don't think we've gone more then three DAYS without seeing each other in the last seven months.  I don't know how I'm going to handle three weeks...




if you both have phones capable of sending text messages and images:  sexy time texts messaging*.
if you both have iDevices with facetime: sexy facetime.
if you both have skype enabled devices: sexy skype.
if you both use Google+: Sexy hangout (but make sure they are private since you don't want someone to randomly handout).

* Make sure you don't accidently send the texts to your parents and make sure to delete the texts and the images later... you don't want them to be posted online if you ever suddenly become uber famous.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> .. you don't want them to be posted online if you ever suddenly become uber famous.




or if you get . . . . .*shudder*  . . . . . hacked!


----------



## Dog Moon

Uh yeah, I'm not going to do that.  That's just creepy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On a completely different note...

Is it weird to get the munchies while watching The Walking Dead?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On a completely different note...
> 
> Is it weird to get the munchies while watching The Walking Dead?




It very much depends on which scene you get the munchies during.  Most of them, probably yes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmm...I may need help.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are beyond help


----------



## Relique du Madde

At least you are not thinking "I wonder what people tastes like..."

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> At least you are not thinking "I wonder what people tastes like..."
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Of course they taste like chicken.  Doesn't everything?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) I've tried a lot of exotic foods.  Very few tasted like chicken, except for Mediterranean Giant Octopus.

1a) According to my Dad, Columbian Big-Ass Ants taste like peanuts.

1b) According to an anthropological researcher, Amazonian tarantula legs taste like lobster tails.  Their highly prized abdomens?  Well, lets just say he was happy to trade them for legs with the villagers, who thought he was a dummy.

1c) According to Andrew Zimmern, Stewed Sheep's Foot tastes like everything the sheep stepped in.  

1d) According to Bear Grylls, skunk tastes like it smells.

2) I'm pretty sure people taste like ham or mutton...so I hear.


----------



## Dog Moon

Alcoholics probably taste like beer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmmm...Kobe Long-Pig...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*b * r * a * i * n * z * z * z *​


----------



## Relique du Madde

I would not trust Bear Grylls when it comes to exotic foods considering that he grabbed elephant dung, squeezed it, and drank the juice.

Then again anything would be better compared to how bad the the "most wanted hot dogs


----------



## megamania

'allo gang.   Been awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> 'allo gang.   Been awhile.




What's up?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> I would not trust Bear Grylls when it comes to exotic foods considering that he grabbed elephant dung, squeezed it, and drank the juice.




Well, Bear is eating and drinking in a survival type situation.

Still, I think it should tell you something that a man who drank elephant poo water grimaced when eating the roasted skunk he caught.

And hellooooooo, Mega!


----------



## jonesy

<<


----------



## Scott DeWar

c * o * f * f  * e * e *  . . . . .


----------



## Dog Moon

Mmmmmm, Brain Flavored Coffee!


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang, tried to rep point you for that, need to spread more apple butter first.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Mmmmmm, Brain Flavored Coffee!




I bet most office workers have coffee flavored brains, though...


----------



## Scott DeWar

construction technology people too. we run on coffee 24/7


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

http://horror1o1.deviantart.com/art/Too-Much-Coffee-Man-Zombie-215015994


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh.  I keep getting warnings when trying to go to various pages on EnWorld.  My browsers suddenly really do NOT want me to come here anymore.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Ugh.  I keep getting warnings when trying to go to various pages on EnWorld.  My browsers suddenly really do NOT want me to come here anymore.




Lets hope all is well now. dang hack attack may have inserted malware.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I guess we found out what happened.  EnWorld looks TOTALLY different though...


----------



## Relique du Madde

All I have to say is.. Back up and save often and keep multiple copies in multiple places an not just on the live server.

Also I can't wait till tapatalk is reinstalled cause this bites.  On the bright side the lack of banners is awesome.  Now if you excuse me, I have to hack the Hive's portal...  I need as much XM bursters as possible since I'm claiming my hope town for the Enlightened.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> . . . . . Now if you excuse me, I have to hack the Hive's portal...  I need as much XM bursters as possible since I'm claiming my hope town for the Enlightened.




I agree on the lack of banners, but as for that last bit,  . . . huh?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . Now if you excuse me, I have to hack the Hive's portal... I need as much XM bursters as possible since I'm claiming my hope town for the Enlightened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on the lack of banners, but as for that last bit,  . . . huh?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have to agree with Scott. What are you talking about? Was that a bad joke or something?


----------



## jonesy

What is up with YouTube these days? Do they have a new messy advertisemet system in place or what? Some videos I go to look like they are trying to load up an ad, but don't. But then they keep acting as if the ad was playing, because I can't pause or stop the video, but the actual video does play, and if I try to break it it crashes or stalls my browser.

Edit: and actually trying to shut down the browser tab the video is playing in crashes the browser. So longer videos with that are almost unwatchable.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> What is up with YouTube these days? Do they have a new messy advertisemet system in place or what? Some videos I go to look like they are trying to load up an ad, but don't. But then they keep acting as if the ad was playing, because I can't pause or stop the video, but the actual video does play, and if I try to break it it crashes or stalls my browser.
> 
> Edit: and actually trying to shut down the browser tab the video is playing in crashes the browser. So longer videos with that are almost unwatchable.




Don't know. I never go to you tube. sorry. will take a looky look though.


----------



## jonesy

Here's an example where it happens every single time. The video starts playing when I go to it and there's somekind of an ad thing that tries activating. The video can't be paused or stopped. Trying to close the tab crashed the browser. If I let the thing play itself to the end it automatically repeats from the beginning with the same result.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTd_9FVupMg


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> What is up with YouTube these days? Do they have a new messy advertisemet system in place or what? Some videos I go to look like they are trying to load up an ad, but don't. But then they keep acting as if the ad was playing, because I can't pause or stop the video, but the actual video does play, and if I try to break it it crashes or stalls my browser.
> 
> Edit: and actually trying to shut down the browser tab the video is playing in crashes the browser. So longer videos with that are almost unwatchable.




played around some with no problems. so I am not sure what is going on. very sorry J.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Here's an example where it happens every single time. The video starts playing when I go to it and there's somekind of an ad thing that tries activating. The video can't be paused or stopped. Trying to close the tab crashed the browser. If I let the thing play itself to the end it automatically repeats from the beginning with the same result.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTd_9FVupMg




wow, them bad guys were coming out like roaches!. I had no problems with the video, I hate to say.


----------



## jonesy

Hmm. Thanks anyways. I wonder if there's like a flash update I've missed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Hmm. Thanks anyways. I wonder if there's like a flash update I've missed.



 worth looking into!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Yeah, I have to agree with Scott. What are you talking about? Was that a bad joke or something?




It's not joke. I'm playing Ingress, Google's AR Geotag based MMO.  the purpose of the game it to virtually take over the minds of the most number of people (or prevent them from being taken over) by capturing spacial portals and building energy fields.

I'm an "Enlightened" which can be seen as being the bad guys since they are helping an unknown force (Old ones?) enter our reality.  The Enlightened view themselves as helping Humanity evolve by unleashing awesomeness into our dull mundane reality.

 I see our efforts in terms of spreading change and disrupting the status qou.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that makes a lot more sense! ^L^


----------



## megamania

So EN World got cyberly mugged.....   As in crashed or was anything taken?   I have a subscription here..... hope no Credit Card numbers were swiped.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So far, no indication that anything was actually stolen.  Links to other threads don't work right now, thread subscriptions have dissapeared, and you can't even get to old threads via google.  The higher-ups say everything HSS been backed up, but right now, are not sure what is trustworthy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We were hacked and hit with malware, and it is believed to be two separate entities. As Danny mentioned, the saved data may or may not have been infected so over the next months to years they will have to go over the suspect data and have it checked. The cost being about 10,000 pounds [British] to accomplish this task, I call this a senseless act of cyber violence-so cyber-mugging is quite fitting I must say.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This thread kind of sums up the magnitude of the suckage that was wrought upon us:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...each-quot-Enworld-posts&p=6058675#post6058675


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This thread kind of sums up the magnitude of the suckage that was wrought upon us:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...each-quot-Enworld-posts&p=6058675#post6058675




I feel like I am bleeding from this !!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just like you mentioned you have no PC sheets for your online games, I have lost the links to the links in my sigs and all kinds of threads I had subscriptions to...

Including things like outlines for revised monk weapon proficiencies, an anthropomorphic race of snapping turtles, brainstorms for PCs like my Mage-Brutes, Hellbox and Rigel ibn Azimech, the tale of the battle of the slaughter of the harpies and so forth.

Much of which existed nowhere else.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...all my filks...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just like you mentioned you have no PC sheets for your online games, I have lost the links to the links in my sigs and all kinds of threads I had subscriptions to...
> 
> Including things like outlines for revised monk weapon proficiencies, an anthropomorphic race of snapping turtles, brainstorms for PCs like my Mage-Brutes, Hellbox and Rigel ibn Azimech, the tale of the battle of the slaughter of the harpies and so forth.
> 
> Much of which existed nowhere else.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...all my filks...




Something tell me you want to cut the, ahem  . . . **GENITILIA** . . . off the b4574rd who caused this.


----------



## jonesy

I want to feed them every post ever made here. Written on bricks.

I kid, I kid! That's much too nice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Whether in the real world or the electronic, I have never understood the "I want to wreck your stuff" mentality.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FWIW, I just found out that if you look under "Settings"- top of page on the right- and click on it, you find the "Edit" buttons...AND subscriptions, so that may help people find some of their stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

those i have no problems with. the problem i have is with the links saved in my signature thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> those i have no problems with. the problem i have is with the links saved in my signature thread.




Wait... the pbp signature thread doesn't work anymore?!?!


----------



## Scott DeWar

the thread works, any links to the old rg thread doesnt. I have been looking for the old rg threads and posting the new link to the sig thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> those i have no problems with. the problem i have is with the links saved in my signature thread.




Same here, but in some cases people might have a subscription to the links in their threads...as I do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it looks like darjr is working on uber overtime. he has the links fixed already!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Those in my sig are still broken, so it must be an ongoing thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

get  the broken urls to darjr. he needs to know what people need to get to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, like I said, I was also subscribed to those threads, so I'll probably be able to fix it myself.  Let darjr take care of the big stuff.


----------



## darjr

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, like I said, I was also subscribed to those threads, so I'll probably be able to fix it myself.  Let darjr take care of the big stuff.



Your sig links are on the list. Just haven't quite figured out how yet.


----------



## Knightfall

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just like you mentioned you have no PC sheets for your online games, I have lost the links to the links in my sigs and all kinds of threads I had subscriptions to...
> 
> Including things like outlines for revised monk weapon proficiencies, an anthropomorphic race of snapping turtles, brainstorms for PCs like my Mage-Brutes, Hellbox and Rigel ibn Azimech, the tale of the battle of the slaughter of the harpies and so forth.
> 
> Much of which existed nowhere else.



I was able to find my old threads buy using Google Archive. It's a bit of a process, but I was able to find all of my World of Kulan threads. And I was able to get to the new URLs using a method I saw on the D&D Collectors Guide features page. All you have to do is add the six digit thread ID to the end of this...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?

and the link will work.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> I was able to find my old threads buy using Google Archive. It's a bit of a process, but I was able to find all of my World of Kulan threads. And I was able to get to the new URLs using a method I saw on the D&D Collectors Guide features page. All you have to do is add the six digit thread ID to the end of this...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?
> 
> and the link will work.




Yay, it's Knightfall!  I haven't seen Knightfall in freaking ages!


----------



## Scott DeWar

it has indeed been a while since that name has posted.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Yay, it's Knightfall!  I haven't seen Knightfall in freaking ages!



Hiya Dog Moon,

I've mainly been lurking here at EN World. Then the 'hack' happened. I got concerned about my vast number of threads. And, I wanted to make sure that my World of Kulan campaign/social group forum was still working. I have to say that the new look of the site is great, although I know losing tons of code must be really hard on Morrus and company.

Anyway, when I'm not here, I'm on Facebook or a messageboard called The Piazza.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> Hiya Dog Moon,
> 
> I've mainly been lurking here at EN World. Then the 'hack' happened. I got concerned about my vast number of threads. And, I wanted to make sure that my World of Kulan campaign/social group forum was still working. I have to say that the new look of the site is great, although I know losing tons of code must be really hard on Morrus and company.
> 
> Anyway, when I'm not here, I'm on Facebook or a messageboard called The Piazza.




Yeah, I tend to lurk a lot too.  I only occasionally post now.  I try to get back into EnWorld, but it's like most people I know don't really say much and most of the topics don't really interest me that much anymore.  I tried bringing back my monsters thread because I'd always enjoyed that, but it's in the Homebrew Forum that pretty much no one visits anymore, so I lost interest in that again.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I tend to lurk a lot too.  I only occasionally post now.  I try to get back into EnWorld, but it's like most people I know don't really say much and most of the topics don't really interest me that much anymore.  I tried bringing back my monsters thread because I'd always enjoyed that, but it's in the Homebrew Forum that pretty much no one visits anymore, so I lost interest in that again.



Yeah, the Homebrew forum here on EN World doesn't have the same audience that it once had. That's why I like The Piazza. It has its own Homebrew Worlds forum, which gets a lot of activity. (I even have my own Kulan forum in that section. And Rev* has a forum for his homebrewed Sarûnia setting for Pathfinder.)

*Yes, I mean that Rev!


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> Yeah, the Homebrew forum here on EN World doesn't have the same audience that it once had. That's why I like The Piazza. It has its own Homebrew Worlds forum, which gets a lot of activity. (I even have my own Kulan forum in that section. And Rev* has a forum for his homebrewed Sarûnia setting for Pathfinder.)
> 
> *Yes, I mean that Rev!




Huh.  Crazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

I actually got tired of creating my own homebrewed world.  I found that I had more fun creating creatures and interesting locations/adventures.  I've pretty much just started using Golarion as a base and modifying things as I go.

Like right now I'm actually working on creating my own Adventure Path because my group hasn't gotten together for a long time.  To me it's a lot more fun than all the nitty gritty that I USED to like doing.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> I actually got tired of creating my own homebrewed world.  I found that I had more fun creating creatures and interesting locations/adventures.  I've pretty much just started using Golarion as a base and modifying things as I go.
> 
> Like right now I'm actually working on creating my own Adventure Path because my group hasn't gotten together for a long time.  To me it's a lot more fun than all the nitty gritty that I USED to like doing.



Interesting... I've gone in the opposite direction. I've started creating a LOT of new settings. Most of what I've created has ended up in my Facebook groups. I went a little crazy using the Fractal Terrains 3 demo and cranked out tons of worlds for my various RPG obsessions. Here's a thread that shows what I did: Knightfall's Homebrewed Worlds Index.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, heading off to bed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woot Nightfall!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Woot Nightfall!




No, not Nightfall.  Knightfall.  Nightfall was the guy who liked the Scarred Lands and was found to be posting WAY too much and was literally forced to limit his postings to 10 posts per day before he was banned for some reason I don't know.

And didn't it used to be like Knightfall1972 or something like that?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall, how did your Greek mythology class go?


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way, you mentioned 'rev' and I have this to say regarding comas: they suck! This is me almost a year ago:

 news of my untiely demise 

 the addendum 

My friend glasseye started this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313521-Scott-DeWar-s-absence


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Woot Nightfall!






Dog Moon said:


> No, not Nightfall.  Knightfall.  Nightfall was the guy who liked the Scarred Lands and was found to be posting WAY too much and was literally forced to limit his postings to 10 posts per day before he was banned for some reason I don't know.
> 
> And didn't it used to be like Knightfall1972 or something like that?



It did use to be Knightfall1972. I made a request several years ago to have the 1972 removed from the end of my username. So, now it's just Knightfall.

I chatted with the other 'Nightfall' a few times when he was still allowed post here, but I didn't get to know him really well. After he was banned, I've only chatted with him once or twice on other boards.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, you mentioned 'rev' and I have this to say regarding comas: they suck! This is me almost a year ago:
> 
> news of my untiely demise
> 
> the addendum
> 
> My friend glasseye started this thread:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313521-Scott-DeWar-s-absence



Whoa. That sucks.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Knightfall, how did your Greek mythology class go?



It went good. I just wrote my final exam on Wednesday. I'm pretty sure I rocked it. And since I got 97% on the midterm and an A- on my essay, I'm thinking my final mark will be an A or an A-.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> It went good. I just wrote my final exam on Wednesday. I'm pretty sure I rocked it. And since I got $97 on the midterm and an A- on my essay, I'm thinking my final mark will be an A or an A-.




major wootage!


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> It did use to be Knightfall1972. I made a request several years ago to have the 1972 removed from the end of my username. So, now it's just Knightfall.
> 
> I chatted with the other 'Nightfall' a few times when he was still allowed post here, but I didn't get to know him really well. After he was banned, I've only chatted with him once or twice on other boards.




I liked Nightfall.  We talked a bunch on different threads.  Was sad when he had to go.  My sig still says "Bring back Nightfall"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> No, not Nightfall.  Knightfall.




Remember bad spelling  Also on mobile so the spell checker sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember bad spelling  Also on mobile so the spell checker sucks.




TECHNICALLY, correct spelling, just wrong person.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If you say so. 


Anyways, speaking of Home Brews... I hate being in the funk I'm in.  Bits and pieces seem to come to mind but never more then a few glances of what could be a setting.  I'd like to flesh out ideas I had from my old abandoned pbp and maybe place it on a more terrestrial world.  Problem is once Feb. cones around I'n not sure how much time I could devote towards running any pbp using that setting if I do decide to put it to use.  (There is also an issue of rule set which might default to MM3e).


----------



## Scott DeWar

there are things I would like to do, but my mind is still not clear and there is a pending move that is looming in the near future. Mainly the unclear mind.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The more contact I have with beaurocratic agents of our government the more I want to watch the world burn.

The court conservator came to pick up my dads mail.  During the last month to two months she had placed a forward on mail going to the restaurant. Her intention was to just forward my dad's stuff away, but as our mail man said "It never works that way. Our machines do not hand sort the mail. If one thing is supposed to be rerouted almost everything is."

As a result she ended up with our mail and my dad's mail ended up here.  My mom called her several times telling her that she needed to talk with her and that our we haven't been receiving our own mail but instead we had our dads.  So when she arrived she blamed us for my dad having a months worth of mail here.  Then she denied ever getting my mom's messages about our mail and placed the onus on us even though she could have easily called us to ask if we were getting mail or if we had his mail.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I feel your pain as this is equivalent frustration to getting the necessary finances to recover from last year's sickness.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

Knightfall's WORLD OF KULAN D&D Campaign


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION], I sent you an invite to the World of Kulan campaign group. (I sent one to Scott as well, and he's already in. [I hope you don't mind me state that here, Scott.])


----------



## Scott DeWar

no prob!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You mean I'm not special?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You mean I'm not special?




You are special.  Special Ed!  Haha.  I don't know, I heard someone say that to someone else the other day.  But seriously, we are all special.


----------



## Relique du Madde

AAAHHHH!!!!

They want to push back Django Unleashed cause of the school shooting.  WTF?!?   I hate all this stupidity.  Seriously... if they are all paranoid of shootings cause of a western why not pull Skyfall out of theaters cause that is telling people to kill and beat up others just cause.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> You mean I'm not special?






Dog Moon said:


> You are special.  Special Ed!  Haha.  I don't know, I heard someone say that to someone else the other day.  But seriously, we are all special.



RdM,

You're as special as Scott! And as Dog Moon! And as me! As all of us are special!

Thus ends the family school specials.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You know what's special about me?  I'm more special than anyone else!









At least, according to my Mom.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> we are all special.






Knightfall said:


> RdM,
> 
> You're as special as Scott! And as Dog Moon! And as me! As all of us are special!




But if we all are special then no one is.  


> Thus ends the family school specials.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwr6sWK-_w0&feature=share&list=PL514D075A6964783B


----------



## jonesy

My mom told me everyone was exactly normal. If you wanted to be special you had to work for it. "So go do your homework and have the VCR record the tv show. That's why we bought it."


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You know what's special about me?  I'm more special than anyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, according to my Mom.




Yeah, well, your Mom is special too!


----------



## megamania

Hey guys.... how goes it?    Glad to see EN World survived the cyb er attack


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well isn't that special?
-Church Lady, SNL

Also, LOOK! its megamania! was wondering about you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Things are alright here. How are thing up there in Megamania land?


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Hey guys.... how goes it?    Glad to see EN World survived the cyb er attack



Hiya mega! How's life been treating you?


----------



## megamania

Poor as hell and now I'm home with a broken collar bone.    So.... I'ld say it is going as usual.    Trying to work on my Storyhours and build / paint some miniatures.    Building turns out to be very limited.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How did you break your collarbone?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How did you break your collarbone?




for this, I wait with baited breath!


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> for this, I wait with baited breath!



How does one bait breath anyways?


----------



## megamania

My birthcertificate sways I'm 43 but my head keeps cutting that by over 50%.

I was playing Broom Ball with last year's Vermont Ice Hockey champs.    (16-18 year olds) I was doing good until there was no one around me.   Then I feel and landed full force on my shoulder.   About 23 years ago I had a mishap with a minitramp and snapped my collar bone then.   Never saw a doctor.  I honestly thought it was a bad bruise.  Well, it it never was seen, it was weak and a fall that should not have done any damage to me re-broke the bone.

Job two will not allow me to work.   My primary job will offer light work but I can't be in a sling.   Sooooo..... no work.

I am working on DnD and my storyhours some.  Its been hard to get back into it.   Tried glueing figures together for my Emerald Claw Bone Jnights and it proved too painful to do.


----------



## megamania

...and as you can plainly see.... it is not helping my typing skills any....


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> How does one bait breath anyways?




mints?


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Well isn't that special?
> -Church Lady, SNL
> 
> Also, LOOK! its megamania! was wondering about you.




Nice to be missed


----------



## megamania

Hoping to see Skyfall tonight.   I can't remain trapped at the house for much longer.   Going crazy


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Hoping to see Skyfall tonight.   I can't remain trapped at the house for much longer.   Going crazy




I know how that feels.  Verizon decided to kill the battery on our phone/internet/cable power box since we called about keeping our landline phone number.  I'd go to the movies but nothing worth seeing has a length of under two hours (I was going to meet someone to attack a Resistance portal in Ingress at noon).  Its like verizon wants me to go over my mobile data limits this month... BASTARDS.


----------



## megamania

Main hob called.   Their experience with broken collar bones says I'll be out for 2+ weeks.   Decided to look it up on the net.   I could be out for 4-6 weeks.    I. CAN. NOT. DO. THAT.  PERIOD.     Seeing doctor tomorrow and going for my pain pills in an hour.  It's really hurting and I don't normally feel pain.   NOT GOOD.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Life as us.*



megamania said:


> Main hob called.   Their experience with broken collar bones says I'll be out for 2+ weeks.   Decided to look it up on the net.   I could be out for 4-6 weeks.    I. CAN. NOT. DO. THAT.  PERIOD.     Seeing doctor tomorrow and going for my pain pills in an hour.  It's really hurting and I don't normally feel pain.   NOT GOOD.




This is how I feel. It has been a year and I still have 3-5 years to go. I have no income, My living expenses are loans to be paid back, My frozen shoulder hurts 24/7, I am on Vicodin 4 times per day, and I keep being told "Be patient". I have missed all of the great movies for over a year now. 

I am near the brink. My *RL* friends are what's holding me back from the precipice. I must say, "Thank you GOD for my friends."

Disability won't give me an appeal until somewhere around May to August of 2013, +3 months for the actual hearing , +3 months for the disability to actually kick in.


----------



## Knightfall

Fair warning: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...continents-do-you-want-more-information-about

Hi all!


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Poor as hell and now I'm home with a broken collar bone.    So.... I'ld say it is going as usual.    Trying to work on my Storyhours and build / paint some miniatures.    Building turns out to be very limited.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> How did you break your collarbone?






megamania said:


> My birthcertificate sways I'm 43 but my head keeps cutting that by over 50%.
> 
> I was playing Broom Ball with last year's Vermont Ice Hockey champs.    (16-18 year olds) I was doing good until there was no one around me.   Then I feel and landed full force on my shoulder.   About 23 years ago I had a mishap with a minitramp and snapped my collar bone then.   Never saw a doctor.  I honestly thought it was a bad bruise.  Well, it it never was seen, it was weak and a fall that should not have done any damage to me re-broke the bone.
> 
> Job two will not allow me to work.   My primary job will offer light work but I can't be in a sling.   Sooooo..... no work.
> 
> I am working on DnD and my storyhours some.  Its been hard to get back into it.   Tried glueing figures together for my Emerald Claw Bone Jnights and it proved too painful to do.



Owwww!


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Hoping to see Skyfall tonight.   I can't remain trapped at the house for much longer.   Going crazy



Skyfall was awesome.

I saw The Hobbit last night. Very good.


----------



## megamania

So much for Skyfall.    If I have no income for a few weeks I can't spend what I have on a movie (that said I'm still hoping for Hobbit on Saturday with the Family).    But on the bright side-  finished my Hobgoblins for my Siberys Seven storyhour.


----------



## Dog Moon

Eh, Skyfall was okay.  I don't know why, but like every single time I always feel pumped up for James Bond movies and leave the theatre disappointed.  It's like for some reason there's always so much hype and excitement that I always expect EVERYTHING out of the movies, but it never meets those expectations.


----------



## jonesy

I know what you mean. Stuff happens in the new movies, and it's exciting, but then the end comes.. and it's like they're more concerned about getting people hyped up about the next next movie instead of the one playing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> I know what you mean. Stuff happens in the new movies, and it's exciting, but then the end comes.. and it's like they're more concerned about getting people hyped up about the next next movie instead of the one playing.




That is because we are in the age of the sequals!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> That is because we are in the age of the sequals!



That's only because:
1 - People are too stupid to not watch a sequal even if they thought the original was bad.
2- People naively believe that if the original was good then the sequal will be better.
3 - Studios don't like self contained movies since they lead to finite money streams.
4 - Multi picture deals.
5 - Many writers/directors/producters are incapable of creatibg things that are original (See George Lucas).
6 - Many actors have a limited range of characters they are able to credibly play (See Robert Downy Jr after Ironman and Johnny Depp after Pirates of the Carribean).
7 - We are stupid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> That's only because:
> 1 - People are too stupid to not watch a sequal even if they thought the original was bad.
> 2- People naively believe that if the original was good then the sequal will be better.
> 3 - Studios don't like self contained movies since they lead to finite money streams.
> 4 - Multi picture deals.
> 5 - Many writers/directors/producters are incapable of creatibg things that are original (See George Lucas).
> 6 - Many actors have a limited range of characters they are able to credibly play (See Robert Downy Jr after Ironman and Johnny Depp after Pirates of the Carribean).
> 7 - We are stupid.




8 - Roll twice and take both results, ignoring any further result of 8.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I posted this elsewhere, but felt like sharing the funny here as well.

This site was just sent to me a few days ago: BadChristmasMusic.com

The one that caught me was a mp3 of Oh Holy Night near the bottom of what is currently the front page.  Look for this, then listen to some truly...indescribable...Christmas music.


> http://www.badchristmasmusic.com/
> 
> oholynight.mp3
> From the depths of the internet comes a song too good not to share.
> If you're like me, you've heard many different versions of the Christmas classic "Oh Holy Night" and have a particular style that is your favorite. In the case of Commadotcomma.net's blog, she has collected a singing performance that cannot be defined. It, instead, must be experienced.
> 
> From her blog:
> 
> It is truly The Worst Version of O Holy Night Ever Recorded. Here are the rules for participating in this tradition:
> 
> You must listen to the whole song.
> You must listen to it at a sufficient volume.
> 
> If you don’t think it is funny, you must never tell me.
> 
> Don't worry... it's funny. Amazingly so.
> 
> Thanks to @AnthonyCPR for sharing this shiny, shiny diamond.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I imagine that is how it sounds like when you are standing next to Azathoth .


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, my group is finally gaming again.    Working on a Shadowrun adventure right now.  

Little tricky though since I've never actually ran a Shadowrun campaign, but it'll be interesting I'm sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar

truly bad  rendition.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, the game went okay... except we totally didn't remember like half the rules and kept having to look them up.  But besides that and besides me having only like a single day to create a 'run', it went well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, the game went okay... except we totally didn't remember like half the rules and kept having to look them up.  But besides that and besides me having only like a single day to create a 'run', it went well.




So you enjoyed yourselves?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> So you enjoyed yourselves?




Yes, we had fun.


----------



## megamania

I seem to have doctored myself up acciudently.  I was trying to paint some figures today.  The paint was dried and not coming out of the bottle.  I squeezed very hard and nothing.  Used both hands and the top burst off splattering me and the figures with paint (red no less) which sent a jolt up my arm to my shoulder to extreme pain.  With a loud MF and a minute of whimpering in agony I walked about and reliezed.... I could move my arm!

The sudden movement on my part I think some how reset the broken pieces together.   Now I just have to be careful not to overdo it / reinjure it.

Spent an hour or so painting, created a new character and now I'm just relaxing.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You may have done just that!

A buddy of mine had a minor dislocation in his knee joint, but refused to see a doctor.  So he limped along for a few weeks.

Then, one night, a bunch of us were walking to a nearby nightclub to see his bro's band play, and all of a sudden, his 6'3" self was bout waist high to me, screaming in anger and pain!  It seems some kind of utility access lid in the sidewalk and been left askew and when he stepped on it, his leg shot straight down a few feet, with the metal plate whacking him in the (dislocated) knee.

We helped extricate him from the hole, and as we asked him repeatedly if he wanted us to call 911, he walked around in circles cursing the universe.  That's when one of the women noticed he wasn't limping.

He had a nasty bruise and a sore leg for a couple of days, but the dislocation had snapped back into place.

1 in 1,000,000 odds, but it worked in his favor...though I'm sure he'd rather he'd been playing the lottery when beating those odds.


----------



## Relique du Madde

!?!

That sounds like when you play a RPG, kill some badguy when you are low in hp, level up, and suddenly are max hp.

That or you used second wind, a healing surge, or a hero point.


----------



## Scott DeWar

With my frozen shoulder, I have bumped into things,as my balance is still compromised, and would hear a popping and ripping noise. Though the pain is not fun, the relief of a minor freedom of movement increase is wonderful! The funny thing is that I am usually headed to get water to take some pain meds . . . . .ha, so fun that pain.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Yes, we had fun.



Good to hear.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Had a fun Christmas dinner as the 'Token waif orphan' With the family of a friend of mine Cooked by her granny- A sweet Irish lady with well practiced [seriously epic] cooking abilities [at least 100 ranks!]. My Belly Is Full!!Mmmmmm!


----------



## Knightfall

Happy Holidays to the Hive.


----------



## megamania

When I dislocated my shoulder playing "touch" football I remember relocating it by planting it into the chest of the player that popped it out.    I left with a sore shoulder.  He left the game wheezing.

Shoulder is getting better.  Slow movement and limited use above the shoulder.   Got word I will be getting disability


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good!

Now, what have we learned about pretending to be 22?


----------



## jonesy

That it's totally awesome until reality steps back into the room.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good!
> 
> Now, what have we learned about pretending to be 22?




Don't do it on ice or with last year's State Champions......


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> That it's totally awesome until reality steps back into the room.






megamania said:


> Don't do it on ice or with last year's State Champions......




both of these.


----------



## megamania

So.. anyone planning anything for the last weekend of 2012.


----------



## jonesy

Nope. Zero plans. Though, I am thinking I might spend the time finally playing through the Heart of Fury difficulty on Icewind Dale 2. I killed Sherincal last time and made it to the ice temple battle room, but that was a year ago. Heart of Fury is HARD.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No plans, either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

none here either


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, what about...

_ROAD TRIP!!!!_


...no?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, what about...
> 
> _ROAD TRIP!!!!_
> 
> 
> ...no?




I wish. I have no car. no income to get one, not to mention insurance and gas and . . .


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> I wish. I have no car. no income to get one, not to mention insurance and gas and . . .



We don't all need a car. We just need one car, someone to pay for fuel, and a road that goes by all of us. That would be some road, I have to say.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't have a car either. Didn't do anything today but planning on spending most of tomorrow with my girlfriend. So should be a great day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have church tomorrow. I always enjoy that!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its good for the soul!


----------



## megamania

ROAD TRIP!  ROAD TRIP!

'course we are all over the country.   Just to say hi in person is a road trip.

Painting figures for DnD, Writing more Siberys Seven and hopefully John Play, hang out with the family.   Not much planned either.   No money and still a bit of a mess with my injury.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> ROAD TRIP!  ROAD TRIP!
> 
> 'course we are all over the country.   Just to say hi in person is a road trip.
> 
> Painting figures for DnD, Writing more Siberys Seven and hopefully John Play, hang out with the family.   Not much planned either.   No money and still a bit of a mess with my injury.




did you get your bathroom fixed?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I figured the secret of coming up with an anime series.  It's a series of randomized tables.   You use one die to figure out how many times you roll on the genre or concepts tables.  Then you roll for the of the main and supporting casts  personality types, appearance, mannerisms, etc.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> did you get your bathroom fixed?




Wow.   I have been away for a while.   Brand new one.  New floor, walls and everything inside it.    Electric outlits work and we even have one of those fan units to take out moisture.   A mere 10,500 later.....


----------



## megamania

...and forget the chart for the color of their hair...blue, green, white etc....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I thought that was implied with the "etc.", 'cause you're right, hair color would HAVE to be determined!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, glad to hear you got it done before you  hurt your self!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ...and forget the chart for the color of their hair...blue, green, white etc....






Dannyalcatraz said:


> I thought that was implied with the "etc.", 'cause you're right, hair color would HAVE to be determined!



  For hair color it would probably be easier to get a pantone color book then roll for the page /swatch or purchasethe largest box of crayons you can find and randomly pick a color while blindfolded.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah, COMMIT to anime tropes!

Get a special D20 made that has no numbers, but is a different color on each side.  Whichever side is up, that's your hair (or eye) color.  Have the side opposite of white be white with a red bar- that would mean a wildcard- multicolored hair or pupil-less eyes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

happy new year!


----------



## megamania

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## Scott DeWar

Who woke with a hang over?


----------



## megamania

I rarely drink so not me.

Working on my Siberys Seven Storyhour.    I've forgotten how much fun it is to write about totally crazed villians whom have lost all sense of reality.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Me neither.  Even when I _did_ drink to excess often, I never got sick or had hangovers.

In the context of all 7 of my paternal grandfather's brothers being alcoholics, I figured the universe was trying to tell me something.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Me neither.  Even when I _did_ drink to excess often, I never got sick or had hangovers.
> 
> In the context of all 7 of my paternal grandfather's brothers being alcoholics, I figured the universe was trying to tell me something.




Good call


----------



## megamania

Just completed a storyarc with my Siberys seven Storyhour.   Nothing like opening up a book on templates and taking that page and using it.    The team fought a 1/2 Beholder Cleric of evil and the planes.   Seemed perfect.

and yes-  they won.... amazingly enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I drank heavily in my Air Force days-quit when i got booted out and had no money. never had a hangover.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rarely drank in my life... never been drunk.


----------



## Scott DeWar

getting drunk is over rated!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Who woke with a hang over?




Not me.  I didn't drink.  And in fact I was asleep by like 11pm.  Hah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate wars of attrition.  The battle for ny home town was once fun.  Now every several days an elite player who just spends most of the day traveling around SoCal comes by and undoes mine and an other player's work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Found this on msn.com:

http://now.msn.com/mummified-cat-dunking-mummified-bird-was-for-sale-on-ebay

Wrong. Hilarious. but wrong.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The fact that some guy had a mummified cat and a mummified bird...


----------



## megamania

He missed his Mummy......


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> He missed his Mummy......




Awwwww, poor feller.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware... I have the most annoying kind of bad luck.

A week ago I went to a certain "mart", tried on two pairs of pants, one was black and one was a blue carpenter's pants.  They fit so I bought two identical black ones and the blue carpenter, they all cost about 16 bucks.  I left without two of the pants, one of the black ones, and the blue carpenter.

Two days later I realized I left two pants at the mart, so I returned.  Luckily, they had the bag in their customer service area because people obviously leave bags there because they forget to notify you about bags being on their rotating bag turnstile.

The next day I tried what I thought was the blue carpenter on.  It didn't fit. I placed it back in the bag then wore the black pair.

Yesterday, I went back to the mart to exchange the pants.  Since I couldn't find the right sized carpenter's pants I picked up a third black pair then went to the customer service desk.  When they scanned the pair of pants I returned it ended up being a totally different brand then the one on my receipt.  It also cost 9.99 instead of the 16 bux.  They still exchanged the pants but at the cost of the ones I brought them.  I had to pay the difference for the "upgrade/exchange."

So yeah...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I once left 4 pizzas at the grocery store, DiGiorno, Went back to get them and they were gone.


----------



## megamania

I lost my mind once in a store.... i let it wander.........


----------



## megamania

It appears I still have a plastic crack habit.    last year I bought over 850 plastic DDM / Pathfinder figures....   I need a 12-step program or something.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> It appears I still have a plastic crack habit.    last year I bought over 850 plastic DDM / Pathfinder figures....   I need a 12-step program or something.....




Want to buy mine too?


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's strange, I found mine there, shop lifted it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just watched Westworld, and damn, it made me wonder what horrible death trap of a theme park Micheal Crichton would have dreamed up if he I got passed his dinosaur fetish.  Seriously he went from killer robots to killer dinosaurs...  I'm surprised he wasn't the person who come up with the concept of a killer virtual reality mmo.  But alas, he didn't and he died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Westworld is one of my favorite classic Sci-Fi movies.  Not only is it a nifty story, it is one well-told...at times, shockingly anti-Hollywood in its methodology.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Westworld is one of my favorite classic Sci-Fi movies.  Not only is it a nifty story, it is one well-told...at times, shockingly anti-Hollywood in its methodology.



I think that's part of why it was so good.  It raise so many questions which all tended to have messed up answers especially once you realize that the parks technology was faulty and it was difficult to tell who were human and who wasn't.  For instance, there is a whole disturbingly messed up can of worms that is opened if the Midieval guy and Roman lady were married. 

Even more messed up questions are raised once you realize that one of the primary things people do at the park is either kill or have sex with robots while the technicians all watch in the control room.  Just imagine how much worse Medieval guy's scene with the hand maiden robot could have been.


----------



## megamania

Time to coin a new term-  Chronophile.   Sex with different person but at different ages from traveling through time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Time to coin a new term-  Chronophile.   Sex with different person but at different ages from traveling through time.




Wasn't there a movie about that?


----------



## megamania

Pervert


----------



## megamania

Shoulder is really starting to throb.   I'm almost looking forward to surgury now to correct it.... almost.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just got back from the VA Hospital Emergency room- Thought I had passed blood. Sure burned a lot. The first test done is for color: Machine insisted there was indeed blood. Microscope said no blood. No Kidney stones. Turns out the jelly sandwiches from last nights snack and this morning's breakfast of toast with jelly. Both times was sugar free strawberry preserves.

False Alarm!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You know, you have to eat a lot of that stuff to actually pee it...  

I've had the same happen to me with certain food colorings.  Red is scary...but green is freaky.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Pervert



I'm not the person who coined the term.





Scott DeWar said:


> Just got back from the VA Hospital Emergency room- Thought I had passed blood.





Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've had the same happen to me with certain food colorings.



My gf occasionally makes velvet cake with black icing... the color it turns your poop is fun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes indeed!


----------



## Relique du Madde

We started cleaning out the office at the family restaurant.  My mom found letters my dad wrote to god during the last several years before his mind fell of the cliff so to speak..

What sucks is that my mom told me that I need to start applying for unemployment because on the around the 20th she will notify everyone that we are closing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> My gf occasionally makes velvet cake with black icing... the color it turns your poop is fun.




that is plain gross!



Relique du Madde said:


> We started cleaning out the office at the family restaurant.  My mom found letters my dad wrote to god during the last several years before his mind fell of the cliff so to speak..
> 
> What sucks is that my mom told me that I need to start applying for unemployment because on the around the 20th she will notify everyone that we are closing.




double bummer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Huh...the Internet ate my response- I had expressed my sympathies, but they're gone.

Well...DAMN, that sucks!  Closing a family business is heart wrenching, even if it shutters for all the right reasons...which I know it didn't in your case.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Huh...the Internet ate my response- I had expressed my sympathies, but they're gone.
> 
> Well...DAMN, that sucks!  Closing a family business is heart wrenching, even if it shutters for all the right reasons...which I know it didn't in your case.




We been running in the red for who knows how long.  Making things worse is that the half brothers and sisters are a-hats who do not view the restaurants as being apart of a chain unless it benefits them.  Instead they back stab each other and us  may have actively encouraged their workers to tell people not to go to our restaurant or the one ran by the other family members.   At the end, one of the restaurants will survive, ours and the other will die (my dad has no will... so that one will have to be sold off for inheritance when my dad dies if their eviction doesn't go through).

It was a mess.  My dad wanted us to continue things... but for a grudge against my mom he decided not to teach me or my brother how to run the place.  Then he didn't let us help improve the things that needed to be improved to keep it open.  Sadly, it took his being incompacitated for us to make the changes... but it was too late to be saved.  I wonder if his last coherant thoughts will be that we saved the business, and not his restaurant closing.  I hope so for his sake.  :C


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There's a local chain where I live in a similar state- a family restaurant business broken into three locations, each run by one brother.  They hate each other.

Luckily, though, they all love their business.  Each of the restaurants has good food, good staff and is competently run.  The only badmouthing you'll hear is personal, NEVER about the business.  They'll even happily point you at one of the other locations if that's nearer to you.

And another restaurant I know of that closed a decade ago had a problem with succession.  The place was a hot little hole-in-the-wall that celebs in the area frequented.  But when momma decided to shut things down, that was it.  Her eldest was the main cook, but he had no clue as to how to actually run the place.  It was a real loss for the city.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We have several Greek restaurants that the founders went into business together. The next generation came along and there were some splits happened, but the love of family kicked in and all is healed between them. water under the bridge.


----------



## Blackrat

I have recently acquired a Kinect and although IGN gave crappy review for the Kinect Star Wars, I'm having a blast.

Now that I've made everyone think a spambot has taken ahold of my account, how are you guys doing? It's been a while again since I last visited the place. I actually like the new boards. It's faster than the last time. Must be more optimised system.

Sorry to hear about the restaurant Relique.

On my own news. It's only half a year anymore and I'll finally have an actual profession besides the security job. I'll be an Electronics Technician. Pay's better and no constant stress of getting into fights with junkies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Electronic technician. I had tried for years in late 80's and through the 90's to get a Job like that! I almost envy you.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, we'll see what kind of job I'll manage to land, but the school is done in half a year. If all goes as planned, I should get a place at a company that does fiber optics. If that doesn't work out, I still have good chances at fixing laptops or even manufacturing dentist equipment


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Now that I've made everyone think a spambot has taken ahold of my account, how are you guys doing? It's been a while again since I last visited the place. I actually like the new boards. It's faster than the last time. Must be more optimised system..




Ironically, I was going to do a mention to you knowing that the minimization that happened would be to you liking.  But no, it wasn't forum optimization.  Morrus knows nothing about how to optimize a system (I kid I kid!), instead all it took was a massive hacker attack which compromised the entire site to rid this place of it's unneeded bloat.


----------



## Blackrat

And I seem to have been too hasty on my praise. Been laggy as baator for the day...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique - _*BEWARE THE BAN HAMMER!*_


----------



## Blackrat

So, how's everyone's gaming lately? I've got a regular tabletop group again. Star Wars SAGA, Vampire the Masquerade and Deathwatch/Dark Heresy running at the moment. A bit of dappling into M&M, D&D, Shadowrun and WHFRP on occasions


----------



## Scott DeWar

two things: 
1. found out the long expected move to nashvill is to be Jan 25, which disrups the PFRPG Kingmaker game greatly. I will need to re-establish myself there.

2. Vv this vV false alarm was a false alarm . . . . .Turns out it *WAS* blood, and I do have an infection



Scott DeWar said:


> Just got back from the VA Hospital Emergency room- Thought I had passed blood. Sure burned a lot. The first test done is for color: Machine insisted there was indeed blood. Microscope said no blood. No Kidney stones. Turns out the jelly sandwiches from last nights snack and this morning's breakfast of toast with jelly. Both times was sugar free strawberry preserves.
> 
> False Alarm!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today we got a letter from the courts.  Since my dad has no will, the court appointed conservator wants to sell off all his property.  :/




Blackrat said:


> So, how's everyone's gaming lately?



I've been playing Ingress, it's a google data mining scheme disguised as a gps based game of global domination.  It's been sucking up a lot of time money and gas, but it's fun.  I get to drive around being suspicious like while meeting a bunch of people from all around SoCal.



Scott DeWar said:


> Turns out it *WAS* blood, and I do have an infection



:Q


----------



## jonesy

I was reading a review of an old crpg where it said "..the pathfinding however is badly implemented". This got me thinking.

Are there any games, rpg or otherwise, that you can think of that have good pathfinding? And I don't mean ones that have a waypoint system that you can use. Having a waypoint system to patch up bad pathfinding just means that you can't do pathfinding (Tiberian Sun, I'm looking at you).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just realized I have passed the 15 k post mark.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pacman. 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Does Pacman even have pathfinding? Isn't it entirely waypoint based? It just sends the ghosts to an intersection and then chooses the route that.. oh, right. I guess it does.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In terms of receiving packages, today was a good day.

These two eternal battery chargers from Amazon arrived today even though I I had them shipped on 3 - 5 day shipping (I ordered them at 11pm on Thursday).  I'm debating on using them tonight by driving up to someplace to kill some enemy targets.  But if anything I will wait till Monday since its 40 degrees out tonight.

Then I received my preorder of Mutants and Masterminds Supernatural Handbook... which I forgot I preordered.  I probably wont use it for a while but receiving it on a big wasteful box filled with styrofoam peanuts  was worth it.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Relique du Madde

We closed the restaurant last week, tuesday night to be exact.  Last weekend we also found an old copy of my dad's will which was written shortly after he purchased the property the restaurant was built on.  It was a will my mom did not know about.  On it he said he wanted this one property which was supposed to go to me (as stated in the divorce settlement) to go to me.  He wanted the property the restaurant was on to go to my brother and I with the stipulation that it could never be sold, everything else was to be divided equally.  The things which were outlined in my mom and his divorce settlement, and the creation of the family trust, was what he wanted a decade before it happened.

In the end, my half brothers and sisters were jealous and fighting each other for nothing.  They were never going to get our property and they were never going to get our restaurant.  Now, they will get nothing since the conservator wants to sell all my dad's other properties since the conservator doesn't know anything about property management and did not want to bother managing it (wtf) . On the bright side, on my brother's legal and my mom's divorce attorney's legal advice, my mom hired an attack dog attorney to go after the conservator and to have the judge compel her to release the properties she was holding into the trust, to go after a promissory note worth 750k (also mentioned in the trust) and damages for all the financial hardships we went trough as a result of the conservator changing the mailing address for the business and for her holding onto our mail for over a month.  Yeah, it's time to get out the pop-corn cause it just got real.


On the gaming side of things, I hate wanting to do a game but not really having ideas for it beyond a strange mix of things... Like I want to so something mythic... like Baron Munchausen meet the old west but written and directed by Hayao Miyazaki, Neil Gaimen, and Quentin Tarantino.   But beyond a few ideas... nothing pops into my mind that really forms a coherent vision*.



* I see 1900s - 1920s tech in a desert enviroment, airships like those in the _John Carter _movie,r _Howl's Moving Castle_ and _Laputa: Castle in the Sky_ (think a long air-frame with dragonfly like wings) and low powered super humans running around actinglike western desperados, lawmen, or even errant knights.  Together it seems like it fits many of my games and would work well in an anime and rpg but I can't think of a context which doesn't make it seem like it's a rehash of several setting elements I like to play with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I see 1900s - 1920s tech in a desert enviroment, airships like those in the John Carter movie,r Howl's Moving Castle and Laputa: Castle in the Sky (think a long air-frame with dragonfly like wings) and low powered super humans running around actinglike western desperados, lawmen, or even errant knights. Together it seems like it fits many of my games and would work well in an anime and rpg but I can't think of a context which doesn't make it seem like it's a rehash of several setting elements I like to play with.




I might be able to help you here: my best EVER campaign as a GM was a supers game in which I used HERO as the system, and Space:1889 as the backbone of the setting.  To that, I added whatever Wellsian/Vernian elements they left out, the _Kung Fu_, _Wild Wild West_ and _The Adventures of Briscoe County, Jr._ TV shows (and other Weird West elements), brought in some Michael Moorcock's Bastable stuff, Gibson's _Difference Engine_, a dash of _Alien Nation_, some of Marvel Comic's Mandarin, Namor & Iron Man stuff, some James Bond storylines, _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._, a D&D lich, and the American Indian Movement.

My players added in some anime and other appropriate sources, including symphonic music and a period-correct strongman.

When I resurrected this setting for a different group more than a decade later, I threw in some _Planet of the Apes_/Gorilla Grodd, _X-Men_, _The Island of Dr. Moreau_, Spring Heeled Jack, Batman (Gotham by Gaslight), _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_and so forth.

The players, in turn, seasoned the pot with characters inspired by Dr. Who, the Flash, Bullseye, Pusher and others.


----------



## Scott DeWar

got quiet here . . . . .Every one ok?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shhhhhh!   They're _watching!_


----------



## jonesy

Busy as a bee. Less buzzing, though. And no flower smelling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have become death incarnate.


----------



## megamania

Officially started a new game group.   The campaign is called- The Hidden and yup- doing a storyhour of it.   One player has not played in over 5 years and two other players have not played since 2nd edition.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What system are you using?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What system are you using?




I second this question!


----------



## megamania

3.5 Eberron.     I refuse to do 4.0


----------



## megamania

Currently they are dealing with arsonists on the pier city of Yrlag.   In time they will be caught up in the Draconic prophecy and the rise of the Aberrations.   Complete with the mighty Chuthu himself.


----------



## jonesy

Random thought for the day: I never realized how much rabbits eat.

They're like the nemesis of timothy hay.


----------



## jonesy

*Fills up the fridge again*


Timothy Hay would be a great name for a character. Stalked by metaphysical killer bunnies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kind of like Brent Sienna, beplagued by pandas...


----------



## Relique du Madde

*WHOOSH* Over my head atm.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> 3.5 Eberron.     I refuse to do 4.0




I approve of this message. I'm planning our next Star Wars SAGA adventure. Thinking of pulling the new FFG SW starter adventure with SAGA system


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I approve of this message. I'm planning our next Star Wars SAGA adventure. Thinking of pulling the new FFG SW starter adventure with SAGA system




hello stranger!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I approve of this message. I'm planning our next Star Wars SAGA adventure. Thinking of pulling the new FFG SW starter adventure with SAGA system




As part of my being trapped at home I have decided to start with Star Wars Episode I and go through to VI.


----------



## megamania

Trying to Locate Flamingskull 3.5 stats.  I suspect it is in Waterdeep which i do not own.   Any ideas where I can locate it?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> As part of my being trapped at home I have decided to start with Star Wars Episode I and go through to VI.



Not a bad idea at all. We did that with the group a couple of weeks back. Mostly to civilize a friend who had never seen the original trilogy 


megamania said:


> Trying to Locate Flamingskull 3.5 stats.  I suspect it is in Waterdeep which i do not own.   Any ideas where I can locate it?



I'll check the waterdeep book for you once I get home. I believe your suspicions are right. at least it's the most logical book 


Scott DeWar said:


> hello stranger!



Have I been gone that long?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Seems that way!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Trying to Locate Flamingskull 3.5 stats.  I suspect it is in Waterdeep which i do not own.   Any ideas where I can locate it?





Blackrat said:


> I'll check the waterdeep book for you once I get home. I believe your suspicions are right. at least it's the most logical book



Wasn't in Waterdeep, but it told where to find it  They are in the Lost Empires of Faerun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I swore it flame skulls also  appeared in an other book.

On a side note, in 2e one of the funnest NPCs I has was a flame skull.  We dressed him up as a "demi rich."  I forget if he was in my game of my friends fame that he appeared.  What was awesome was that thid was before Torment.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

I like Pathfinder.  But there's things about 3.5 that I do miss.  Like some specific feats, classes, spells and items, for example.  And the templates were cooler in 3.5  Paizo doesn't seem to be as big on Templates.  But they like Lovecraft, so that's cool.  

And there's things I don't like about Pathfinder.  Like Traits.  They should have just gone all out and done Backgrounds like 5e.  I actually like those.  The traits are just blegh and they're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Wasn't in Waterdeep, but it told where to find it  They are in the Lost Empires of Faerun.



  AWESOME  I have that book.   Thanks


----------



## megamania

I run 3.5 Eberron and take what i like from Pathfinder.... which is a lot.    Miniatures are nice but pricer than DDM figures were.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been playing Ingress, it's a google data mining scheme disguised as a gps based game of global domination.  It's been sucking up a lot of time money and gas, but it's fun.  I get to drive around being suspicious like while meeting a bunch of people from all around SoCal.




Hey, I've been playing Ingress too! It's a great way to learn your city - even if you already thought you knew it really well.


----------



## megamania

I'm starting to go crazy now.    I need to get back to work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, but wait till u have been off work as long as i have!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Hey, I've been playing Ingress too! It's a great way to learn your city - even if you already thought you knew it really well.




I have to ask, ye be a smurf or ye be a toad?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I have to ask, ye be a smurf or ye be a toad?
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.



Shouldn't you identify your own faction if you ask that question?

Ribbit, level 6.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'll make it easy look up Reliquedumadde on g+

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, I actually have a key for something in California. I don't know why, it was just lying next to a portal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I picked up a bunch of keys at an airport once then did somerhing similar...  I dropped the keys I couldn't use at random portals

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Jdvn1

I keep thinking that they keys might come in handy sometime in the future... maybe!

I might be too used to normal video games where you need to pick everything up. I fell out of love with Media very quickly, though.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> I keep thinking that they keys might come in handy sometime in the future... maybe!
> 
> I might be too used to normal video games where you need to pick everything up. I fell out of love with Media very quickly, though.




Ever tried Elder Scrolls Oblivion? I used to lug around 70 brooms, just 'cause I might need them...


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm sure the one game I decided not to carry 70 brooms would have a broom mini-game at the end...


----------



## Blackrat

Exactly my thoughts when I started that game for the first time  I quickly learned that you don't need "everything" in Bethesda's games.


----------



## megamania

Looks like I most likely will return to work on the week of 18th


----------



## Scott DeWar

March 19 is my disability hearring.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hope both of you get the results you desire!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

thanks guys


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I hope things go well for you guys!


----------



## megamania

Winning Powerball would be a happy way to resolve this


----------



## megamania

Blizzard of '13?????   We have 3-4 inches in Vermont.


----------



## Scott DeWar

um .. .. .. .. .. underwhelming?

it is an oppressively fridged mid 40's in mid Tenn.

Ah, Saturday morning at Haciendaa J.


----------



## megamania

Just finished gaming.   PCs "killed" the Emerald Claw leader but still have no idea what the goblins are doing burning down buildings and kidnapping people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I may have to go to the hospital. I seem to have ingested coffee tainted with Di-Hydrogen-Monoxide [DHMO].
[h=3][/h]


----------



## jonesy

C12H22O11 is my favourite poison.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> C12H22O11 is my favorite poison.



 especially the scotch type!


----------



## jonesy

I'm sure I don't know what you mean. 

I was going to make a joke about the chemical composition of coffee, but apparently it's ridiculously complex.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last night, for the first time in ages, I had a Café Oscar: black coffee with a splash of Kahluha and a shot of amaretto.

MmmmmmMMMMMMMmmmmmm...


----------



## Dog Moon

You silly people and complaining about working.  You're just jealous because you're not like the rest of us who complain about working TOO MUCH!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> You silly people and complaining about working.  You're just jealous because you're not like the rest of us who complain about working TOO MUCH!




that, and doing nothing is painfully boring.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't forget you need money to do stuff.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> that, and doing nothing is painfully boring.




Ah, I would like the ability to go home and just do nothing.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, I would like the ability to go home and just do nothing.



Ditto. I haven't had the chance to do nothing in such a long time.

I fondly remember moments from years ago of just lying in grass at a summer cottage and reading a book with nothing on the schedule. Or fishing. And the fishing was brilliant, because at the lake I went to you never caught anything so the fish didn't interrupt it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, as much as I would enjoy some moments alone doing nothing, I think I most prefer to spend those moments with my girlfriend.  She and I agreed once that if we could make money by being together, then would never need to separate and go to work.  

So yeah, being with her is my preferred activity of choice, even more preferred than doing nothing.


----------



## jonesy

Doing nothing together with your special someone is great too, you know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't forget you need money to do stuff.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




what he said!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Having no money, having no car, having nowhere to go except the internet for over a year, not physically strong enough to do the enjoyable stuff such as hiking, biking, no money to  court a southern lady, A colostomy bag that keeps me from *ANY* water activity, including fishing, And water activities are my favorite things!!! That is not the nothing you want to have. 

I have been effectively broke for about 6 years now. No vacation to go on, owing friends several thousand dollars, no where to go even when I was healthy. I have been at or below poverty for way more of my life then this. I was born in poverty. It sucks hind mammon. I was just getting my head above water up to 2007. I am tired of it. I turn 50 next month. Social security won't exist when I retire. And now I am still under medical recovery with 3 to 5 years to go.

Let me re-iterate: That is not the nothing you want to have. 

/rant


----------



## Scott DeWar

on a funny note, I found this:



		Code:
	

[COLOR=#000000]
MSDS: Dihydrogen Monoxide Dihydrogen monoxide (also known as hydric acid) is responsible for injury, death, and
 property damage all over the world. Visit the [/COLOR][URL="http://www.dhmo.org/"][COLOR=#000000]Dihydrogen Monoxide Research Division[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=#000000] online at [/COLOR][URL="http://www.dhmo.org"][COLOR=#000000]www.dhmo.org[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=#000000], or 
send email to [/COLOR][EMAIL="info@dhmo.org"][COLOR=#000000]info@dhmo.org[/COLOR][/EMAIL][COLOR=#000000]  for more information.  
[/COLOR][CENTER][COLOR=#000000] MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET FOR   DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE [/COLOR][/CENTER]
[COLOR=#000000]PRODUCT NAME:     DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE 
FORMULA WT:          18.00 
CAS NO.:          07732-18-5 
NIOSH/RTECS NO.:  ZC0110000 
COMMON SYNONYMS:  DIHYDROGEN OXIDE, HYDRIC ACID 
PRODUCT CODES:    4218,4219   
EFFECTIVE: 05/30/86        REVISION #01     
LABORATORY PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT  SAFETY GLASSES; LAB COAT  
PRECAUTIONARY LABEL STATEMENTS  STORAGE:  KEEP IN TIGHTLY CLOSED CONTAINER.  
BOILING POINT:      100 C (   212 F)          VAPOR PRESSURE(MM HG): 17.5  
MELTING POINT:        0 C (    32 F)          VAPOR DENSITY(AIR=1):  N/A  SPECIFIC GRAVITY:  1.00                       
EVAPORATION RATE:      N/A  
SOLUBILITY(H2O):     COMPLETE (IN ALL PROPORTIONS) % 
VOLATILES BY VOLUME: 100  
APPEARANCE & ODOR:  ODORLESS, CLEAR COLORLESS LIQUID. 
 TOXICITY:  
 LD50 (IPR-MOUSE)(G/KG)          -  190            
 LD50 (IV-MOUSE) (MG/KG)         -  25  
DISPOSAL PROCEDURE   DISPOSE IN ACCORDANCE WITH ALL APPLICABLE FEDERAL, STATE, AND LOCAL   
ENVIRONMENTAL REGULATIONS.  SAF-T-DATA(TM) STORAGE COLOR CODE:     ORANGE (GENERAL STORAGE)  
SPECIAL PRECAUTIONS   KEEP CONTAINER TIGHTLY CLOSED. SUITABLE FOR ANY GENERAL CHEMICAL STORAGE   
AREA. 

DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE IS CONSIDERED A NON-REGULATED PRODUCT, BUT   REACTS VIGOROUSLY WITH SOME
 MATERIALS. THESE INCLUDE SODIUM, POTASSIUM   AND OTHER ALKALI METALS; ELEMENTAL FLUORINE; AND 
STRONG DEHYDRATING AGENTS   SUCH AS SULFURIC ACID. IT FORMS EXPLOSIVE GASES WITH CALCIUM CARBIDE.   
AVOID CONTACT WITH ALL MATERIALS UNTIL INVESTIGATION SHOWS SUBSTANCE IS    COMPATIBLE. EXPANDS 
SIGNIFICANTLY UPON FREEZING. DO NOT STORE IN RIGID   CONTAINER AND PROTECT FROM FREEZING.  
DOMESTIC (D.O.T.)  PROPER SHIPPING NAME     CHEMICALS, N.O.S. (NON-REGULATED)  INTERNATIONAL (I.M.O.)  
PROPER SHIPPING NAME     CHEMICALS, N.O.S. (NON-REGULATED)  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]- [/COLOR]


----------



## jonesy

I think Penn and Teller also did a thing where they had people go to some sort of save the world conference to gather names for a ban on dihydrogen monoxide. It's surprising how willing people are to sign petitions they don't understand.


----------



## Relique du Madde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhfTzTc3XX0

Right here.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> C12H22O11 is my favourite poison.



Is it weird that I could quess (at least almost correctly) what that is just by knowing that you too are a finn


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright...  what is C12H22O11?  I know it's some form of alcohol, but which one?


On a side note, I hate writers block.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, if I read it right, I believe it's maltose, ie. one of the most important parts of beer.

(It could also be regular sugar...)


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhfTzTc3XX0
> 
> Right here.



Hah! Yeah, that's the one. 



Blackrat said:


> Well, if I read it right, I believe it's maltose, ie. one of the most important parts of beer.
> 
> (It could also be regular sugar...)



It's both. And a lot of other similar things. It's a versatile combination with good tasting end results.


----------



## jonesy

I just realized that I've now been a member here for ten years and a week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am 6 days away from my 6th anniversary


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, and time to check the currie! bye!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does lurking count?  I lurked since it was the 3e rumor site before joining in the summer of 2006.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm approaching my 9th anniversary here.

And like so many long-term relationships, I have no recollection of how & why I first hooked up...


----------



## Scott DeWar

As Mortality.net was dieing A buddy of mine told me about this place.

Also, [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], you remembering telling of one of your dogs jumping on you a bit after a hernea operation?

Well I now live in Nashville area With my brother and his fam while I continue to heal. That hit a new low today when the family dog, a 12 lb shitzu mix, jumped on me puttin a paw right on the ostomy of my colostomy. That tissue is always really tender and I was trying to rest while waiting for my pain meds to kick in. I had just got her calmed down when she felt she needed to be petted, so guess what? Yup. right on the same spot.

i think I might be able to say I now feel your pain, bud.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Give it a week, and your reflexes will be honed to ninja-like sharpness.

That- plus curling up like a hedgehog- will save you mucho pain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My intestines are held to me by skin - otherwise they are are hangin out and all, so no curlin up for me. curling uo on my side then leaves my colostomy exposed on the side of my belly just below my ribs. JUST NO WAY TO HIDE!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps a hedgehog suit, then, a.k.a. Spiked armor?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gaaahh!!!!  Can't. unread.  AAAAAHHH!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What..."hedgehog suit?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

WHAT!?!?


----------



## jonesy

Umm.



Scott DeWar said:


> As Mortality.net was dieing A buddy of mine told me about this place.



You too? (although back when I was told it was doing fine)

I'd forgotten about mortality. So many great places on the net gone and replaced with blandness, empty sites, or corporate entities.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is literacy causing problems again?


----------



## megamania

Bored.....   watched all six Starwars movies this weekend and now doing all four Indiana Jones movies.......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AHHHH!  Your EYES!


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Umm.
> 
> 
> You too? (although back when I was told it was doing fine)
> 
> I'd forgotten about mortality. So many great places on the net gone and replaced with blandness, empty sites, or corporate entities.




I was tetsubo, I think.
GlassEye was deus ex machina
canadian bacon was there too.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> AHHHH!  Your EYES!




go for the eyes boo! go for the eyes!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I am 6 days away from my 6th anniversary



Son of a gun!  I didn't even notice my 6th anniversary here, it's now been 6 years, 1 month, and 1 day for me. 

And I remember you being tetsubo, DeWar, but I didn't realize that it was a prior ID, I just thought it was one of your super-secret-alter-egos.  Your "Sybils," if you will.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, were you on Mortality as well? or do you know me as tetsubo some other way?

Jonsey, what name did you go by on mortality?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, were you on Mortality as well? or do you know me as tetsubo some other way?
> 
> Jonsey, what name did you go by on mortality?




I tgought I remembered you using 'tetsubo' as an alternate id here.  Anyway, I've heard/seen that name somewhere before, but I guess it would have had to be on ENWorld, if that's possible.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Jonsey, what name did you go by on mortality?



I can't even remember what the color of my hair was back then. I wasn't all that active on forums anyways, so you probably wouldn't remember me. I mean, I don't. 

Back then I was more active on the Wizards forums. Over there at least my nick is the same as here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I tgought I remembered you using 'tetsubo' as an alternate id here.  Anyway, I've heard/seen that name somewhere before, but I guess it would have had to be on ENWorld, if that's possible.




Maybe on the thread started by GlassEye when I was in the induced coma. 'shrug'



jonesy said:


> I can't even remember what the color of my hair was back then. I wasn't all that active on forums anyways, so you probably wouldn't remember me. I mean, I don't.
> 
> Back then I was more active on the Wizards forums. Over there at least my nick is the same as here.




oh well.


----------



## jonesy

Game of Thrones has a season 3 preview trailer thingy up. At this point I think they could post a blank video and people would still flock to it all excited. Must be easy to be the person in charge of promoting the show.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Sonnet of the Bonnet*

Oh horror of horrors! Lovecraft knew no bounds but this one!!

His verse of lyrical wrote he not for this very day I confront the most of evil devouring beasts:

der Haarschnitt in Bavaria is known, 
to the ancient Hebrews it is 
התספורת
այն սանրվածքը did to Armenia take plunder,
And thor did do great battle against 

hårklipp in Norway, den frisyr in Sweden 
In Finland hiustyyli, speak not dare!

I am brought low by this creature foul .. .. .. .. .. ..***SIGH***

Mourn, my fellows, mourn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait....  what?


----------



## jonesy

Roses are pink,
violets are purple,
sugar is a carbohydrate,
and you are a carbon based lifeform.


----------



## Leif

Wow, man, that's, like, intense.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*The scalping*



Scott DeWar said:


> Oh horror of horrors! Lovecraft knew no bounds but this one!!
> 
> His verse of lyrical wrote he not for this very day I confront the most of evil devouring beasts:
> 
> der Haarschnitt in Bavaria is known,
> to the ancient Hebrews it is
> התספורת
> այն սանրվածքը did to Armenia take plunder,
> And thor did do great battle against
> 
> hårklipp in Norway, den frisyr in Sweden
> In Finland hiustyyli, speak not dare!
> 
> I am brought low by this creature foul .. .. .. .. .. ..***SIGH***
> 
> Mourn, my fellows, mourn.






Relique du Madde said:


> Wait....  what?




I have been forced to get a haircut


----------



## jonesy

I think it makes you look younger.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmm...is it a case of _The Rape of the Lock_...or is it _"The Shorn Supremacy"_?  

I don't know, dude...some MIGHT say..."YOUuuu looook MAHvelous!"

(Wouldn't be me.)

Its a decent look for ya, though!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright.. um... Here's  question... how the tell do you turn off the quote email notifications?  I attached EN World to my normal email.. and now that I see notifications* its slightly annoying.


* I only had like three..

(Saids an Ingress player who has those notifications turned on).


----------



## jonesy

Settings / General Settings / Messaging and Notification


----------



## megamania

Allo everyone.   How goes it on thsi day?

My day is like a Cruise

Crappy, Frustrating and floating aimlessly with no power to correct it.


----------



## jonesy

My day was like a medieval torture machine, forgotten, and me in the room waiting all day for someone to come in and turn the screws, but no-one did. Or, to put it another way, I had a job interview of the utmost blandness. It was such a non-event it made realize I'm not sure whether I'll be happier with a rejection or acceptance.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm slogging through a low-grade cold while shopping for new bedroom furniture, etc.


----------



## Leif

DeWar, you have my sympathy for the shearing you underwent.  Hey, look on the bright side, though, you'll be back to your old self in just about ten weeks, if you can stay away from barbers, that is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Leif said:


> I tgought I remembered you using 'tetsubo' as an alternate id here.  Anyway, I've heard/seen that name somewhere before, but I guess it would have had to be on ENWorld, if that's possible.




If it makes you feel better, I never had anything to do with Mortality.net and never even heard about it, but tetsubo sounds familiar to me too.


----------



## Dog Moon

August of 2004 for me.  So I'm on year 8.5 apparently.  I don't remember why I joined here either.  I wonder if there's a way to find your first post.  Cause that would be cool.  Although with the various crashes I don't know if it could even be found.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know who Testubo was....  He was 



Spoiler



Batman.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> My day was like a medieval torture machine, forgotten, and me in the room waiting all day for someone to come in and turn the screws, but no-one did. Or, to put it another way, I had a job interview of the utmost blandness. It was such a non-event it made realize I'm not sure whether I'll be happier with a rejection or acceptance.




I did an interview once.  It was an awkward moment for me because it was my first interview, I didn't really know what I was doing and the questions I was supposed to ask I thought were terrible and I thought the girl I was interviewing was cute and was trying not to let it show that I thought it was cute.

It ended up being okay I guess... it was really the most casual interview she'd ever gone into.  I asked a couple of questions and then we just ended up talking about some random things.

She got the job and she's the longest teacher that's currently working for us so I must have chosen okay.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I know who Testubo was....  He was
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Batman.




I thought I was batman.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> I thought I was batman.




No wait, that was just a dream I'd had.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> No wait, that was just a dream I'd had.




And yes, I actually have dreamed I was batman once, no joke.


----------



## Dog Moon

It was a post-by Dog Mooning!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't you be mooning any one on this sight! This is a grandma friendly websight!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think the problem with Batman is that he isn't Ironman.


----------



## jonesy

The problem with Ironman is that he isn't 8 Man. Tony would have loved being 8 Man. Dude got energy from battery cigarettes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In some Alternate Universe, Ironman and 8 Man both go to the same 12 step program.  What's interesting to think of is how they both are essentially contemporary analogs since they were both created in the same year and it is unlikely that their creators would have known about each other's work.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:


> Allo everyone.   How goes it on thsi day?
> 
> My day is like a Cruise
> 
> Crappy, Frustrating and floating aimlessly with no power to correct it.



I was on that very cruise ship two weeks before the incident!


----------



## Scott DeWar

A close shave with disaster!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For no good reason, I wanted to share a picture of my dog who died a little over a year ago.  This is one of my favorite pictures of her because, even though she was a total sweetie, she had some of the scariest markings I've ever seen on a dog.  She was always dressed for Halloween...


----------



## jonesy

Did you happen to buy her as a puppy from death? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Scott DeWar

AAAAARGH! it be the Jolly Rodger dog! She not bein a scurvy mutinous sea dog, ney!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Funny thing is, it took us a while to notice her markings from that angle.


----------



## Jdvn1

Scott DeWar said:


> A close shave with disaster!



The ship started having engine problems during our cruise, and our return was delayed a few hours. You wouldn't think they would have had time to do proper repairs (anything more than a temporary fix anyways) in the time before the next cruise. Lo and behold, two weeks later...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For no good reason, I wanted to share a picture of my dog who died a little over a year ago.  This is one of my favorite pictures of her because, even though she was a total sweetie, she had some of the scariest markings I've ever seen on a dog.  She was always dressed for Halloween...



I do love the coat!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Danny a, don't read the spoiler



Spoiler



it would have made a nice pelt, eh?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I bet I know what you're thinking...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*innocent angelic me*



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet I know what you're thinking...




Huh? What? Meeee?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I Need to get what ever account allows that you to put images in your sig... just so I can add this in..


----------



## Scott DeWar

Level 8 in what?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wasting gas, running around, loitering, and looking suspicious; in other words, level 8 in Ingress.  My feet still hurt from all the running around I did over the last weekend.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh! acting like a ruffian and a scoundrel!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet I know what you're thinking...




Yeah, I'm pretty sure we all knew what he was thinking.


----------



## megamania

Its official-  I go back to work next week.    In the meantime , I am selling comicbooks and starwar figures for money and sold my classring for food.   Love being poor and desperate.


----------



## Leif

Congrats on the job, Mgm!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mucho suckage on the fire sale, but congrats on getting the job!  Pullin' fer ya!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Congrats on working again.  

 Did you at least get rid of the crappy ones that you hate first?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It struck me in another thread that the existence of the Hive can be traced back to the _previous century_. Thought you all should know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hive: 1999, the RPG!


----------



## jonesy

I'll take History Of The Hivemind for $400, Alex.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We are Happy Haggard, resistance is futile. Prepare to be assimilated.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Congrats on working again.
> 
> Did you at least get rid of the crappy ones that you hate first?




Discovered how many gems I sold dirt cheap back in 1993......   held onto the starwars stuff.   Not the money offered.    Got 125 however and another list that i suspect will give me between 125 and 150.


----------



## megamania

Only been here officailly for 11 years and unofficaially since about 2000 when it was just hints about 3.0


----------



## megamania

The comicbook secondary market has changed so much since I was last really active with it.   CCG rating is a must now.  When i was just active this was just being introduced and generally kept for books worth 75+ dollars.   Books that were worth 75+ in 2000 are now only worth 15-20.   Kills me and amazes me at the same time.


----------



## jonesy

I'd like to know what the first Hivemind thread was about. By the time I joined there had already been one or two data losing server crashes so it's possible it's gone for good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I saw the google glass video.... for some reason I suspect Google Glass will be popular in Russia.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

jonesy said:


> I'd like to know what the first Hivemind thread was about. By the time I joined there had already been one or two data losing server crashes so it's possible it's gone for good.




We blame Crothian. One GenCon he decided to start a very long thread in the Meta forum whilst all the moderators were away gaming. This then became a running joke...eventually it was named the Hivemind.


----------



## jonesy

That explains so much.


----------



## jonesy

Did I ever tell you guys why I've had this avatar?

[sblock]






Look at the first target on the back cover of the TW2000 Nordic Countries sourcebook:




[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> I'd like to know what the first Hivemind thread was about. By the time I joined there had already been one or two data losing server crashes so it's possible it's gone for good.




If I remember it right, there was three people talking about things in general with two of them flirting heavily.     I came into it late in the thread.


----------



## megamania

Wouldn't surprise if Crothian was involved.   He must be over 1 million posts by now


----------



## jonesy

He has about 44 thousand. Nowhere near the posting speed he used to have.


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:


> He has about 44 thousand. Nowhere near the posting speed he used to have.



I used to have a posting speed higher than his... and there were one or two others as well. That pace is hard to keep up and depends on your life's schedule (having time to come on here) and the activity of the board (having sufficient things to reply to).


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:


> If I remember it right, there was three people talking about things in general with two of them flirting heavily.     I came into it late in the thread.



If I recall, it was essentially the same as whatever this thread is about - just a place for random conversation or things that are off-topic even for the off-topic forum. There was often tons of joking around, but censored more than Circvs Maximvs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I Need to get what ever account allows that you to put images in your sig... just so I can add this in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56496



Congratulations! I hit 7 and decided to take it slow, as there's not much incentive afterwards. Also, someone brought up the point - for 1.2M AP, would you rather have 1 L8 or 4 L6's?

Anyways, that's quite the accomplishment! They announced they're going to open up more levels, I think, so it's not over...


----------



## Jdvn1

Mathew_Freeman said:


> We blame Crothian. One GenCon he decided to start a very long thread in the Meta forum whilst all the moderators were away gaming. This then became a running joke...eventually it was named the Hivemind.



For some reason I have it in my head that the thread name was always something ridiculous, and then someone started doing alphabetical alliterations (first an A thread, then a B thread, and so on), and then it got stuck on H for Hivemind.


----------



## megamania

I remember posting silly things like Big Bubbly Beholders Bounced Boldly backwards.    As for everything else-   yup-  I left EN World for about 6 months due to the whole 3.5 vs 4.0 crap.    Now that I'm back- there seems far fewer people here and evebn fewer subjects worth commenting on.


----------



## megamania

Basically I only come here and the Storyhour section.


----------



## megamania

Off to sell more comics books to pay for heating oil


----------



## megamania

maybe its time for Ugg and Sithlord mania to return?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:


> I remember posting silly things like Big Bubbly Beholders Bounced Boldly backwards.    As for everything else-   yup-  I left EN World for about 6 months due to the whole 3.5 vs 4.0 crap.    Now that I'm back- there seems far fewer people here and evebn fewer subjects worth commenting on.



I'd be interested to see charts of active users over time (the people logging in), viewers over time (the members and lurkers reading), and the number of new posts over time, and the number of new threads over time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well I have tried to keep a steady gaming post rate, but so many games would start and the DM or gamers would leave. In 2011 when I got sick it was like 6 months before I got back to gaming, so here I am now!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For the past 3 years, I have slowly gained weight- an aberration for me- and I was already..._*ahem*_..."fluffy."  Part of that is I'm cooking at home more often, part of it is that I have slowly but surely stopped doing all the little things like volleyball & bowling that got me any meaningful exercise.

So I'm trying to start slowly...

Step 1: take my doggies for daily walks.  So far, so good!  We have missed only 4 days out of the past month- 3 days due to weather, one lost to me being sick- so we're actually averaging a walk 6 days a week.  And believe me, a circuit of 1 mile with 2 undisciplined border collies weighing in at a total of @100lbs, featuring 8-paw drive, an interest in absolutely everything, and a neighborhood full of bunnies can make you break a sweat.  We cover it in about 20 minutes.  I may not have lost a lot of weight yet, but the older dog (the red merle, below) has lost enough girth that her harness, once a struggle to put on her due to fat + fur now goes on easily.

While our red merle wants to see EVERYTHING- resulting in a zig-zag path that probably adds a half mile to her journey- she doesn't strain against the harness except at the walk's beginning.  It's our blue merle who is the real challenge.  The red is consistent in her variability.  The blue, OTOH, walks straight & controlled most of the time...until she darts with full strength after Peter Cottontail & pals.  Or a bird.  Or something I can't see at all.


----------



## megamania

I have through a similiar thing currently-  from working 65 hours a week to nothing in the past 11 weeks I went from 220+ to 240+.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have gone from 210 to 235 during the winter months


----------



## Wereserpent

DERP!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I have gone from 210 to 235 during the winter months



DOLLARS per HOUR???


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pounds of flesh .. .. .. and 'stuff'. Leif, I will send a hotmail post to you and the guys shortly.


----------



## megamania

Spent my last 40 dollars and got my Pathfinder Gigantic Blue Dragon.    Looks so different having it sit beside my DDM one.    Clearly Momma and daddy.


----------



## megamania

A goblin in a wedding dress carrying cubid's bow scares me .....deeply.

http://paizo.com/paizo/blog 

We be Goblins set


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG Galeros!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> A goblin in a wedding dress carrying cubid's bow scares me .....deeply.
> 
> http://paizo.com/paizo/blog
> 
> We be Goblins set




With blond hair that was scalped from an elf maiden I am sure. Just plain creeeepy.


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!


----------



## jonesy

The thread is getting hit by a drive-by Galeros.


----------



## megamania

Duck and Cover


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Duck




​​​​_*QUACK!*_​


megamania said:


> and Cover




Will this blanket work?


----------



## megamania

Harry Potter's invisibility blanket or a normal blanket?      The things mages create when they have insecurity issues.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

My Linus blanky.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I prefer a towel...more useful when traveling the galaxy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What about a snuggie?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## megamania

When redo the Potter series- that's what it will be


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique Du Madde said:


> What about a snuggie?
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




I have actually been given one of those for Christmas when I got out of the Hospital in 2011.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG Galeros!




Wow, I totally missed it the first time around and only caught it when I saw this post.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I remember posting silly things like Big Bubbly Beholders Bounced Boldly backwards.    As for everything else-   yup-  I left EN World for about 6 months due to the whole 3.5 vs 4.0 crap.    Now that I'm back- there seems far fewer people here and evebn fewer subjects worth commenting on.




Yeah, I sorta feel the same way.  I only rarely look at the rest of the site.  This thread is pretty much the only place I visit on EnWorld.

For me life has been pretty busy.  Work has become really crazy.  My fiancee and myself are busy with a side business in addition to my normal work.  I'm trying to get my house fixed up a little... getting it ready for my fiancee to move in.  And there's also the working on getting stuff ready for marriage.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I sorta feel the same way.  I only rarely look at the rest of the site.  This thread is pretty much the only place I visit on EnWorld.
> 
> For me life has been pretty busy.  Work has become really crazy.  My fiancee and myself are busy with a side business in addition to my normal work.  I'm trying to get my house fixed up a little... getting it ready for my fiancee to move in.  And there's also the working on getting stuff ready for marriage.




Congrats!   I wasn't aware of the engagement.   Thumbs up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ohhh, congrats on becoming proficient with Meteor Hammer, Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks.  Thought I'd said something earlier but I guess not.  That just shows how busy I am.  At work today and I have a few minutes to relax.  Work is freaking stressful.  Lots of irritating things I'm trying to fix.  So frustrating.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Congratz.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ohhh, congrats on becoming proficient with Meteor Hammer, Dog Moon!




Crouching tiger hidden housewife.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## megamania

Popping in to see what is up.   I will be working on John Play Syotyhour some more.     Dwarves collecting treasure from a cash car in a tree within the Mournlands.   Read all about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Was watching Canukskies vs predators here @ Nashville. Bummed at another loss.

Started watching Redwings vs predators At  Detroit. and we quit at the 3rd goal by Redwings.

Finished cleaning the kitchen and picked my way back to the interwebs here.


----------



## megamania

Hey-  I merely finished the second story-arc of John Play.    Now for the assassin guild that killed his father......  It will get bloody....bloodier than the derailed electric rail train that crashed, struck a building and ended up in a water canal in Metrol.    Yeah- that bloody.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh. sick today. dehydrated. something I ate.


----------



## megamania

Hope you feel better


----------



## jonesy

I went the whole day feeling fine, got home, thought it was odd how worn out I was, and realized I'd forgotten to eat the whole day. Last time I ate anything was yesterday evening. Weird.

Edit: as far as I can tell I went 29 hours without eating and didn't even notice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Take your temp- if it's below 90F, you're a zombie, and soon you'll be craving brains. Your lack of hunger would just be a sign of the transition of your metabolism.


----------



## jonesy

Well, my body temperature is already normally a bit lower than other people. 37C is supposed to be the norm, but I'm usually 35C. When I get the rare fewer it doesn't really show up on a thermometer properly.


----------



## megamania

So you have the cold or half-undead template on yourself?


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Well, my body temperature is already normally a bit lower than other people. 37C is supposed to be the norm, but I'm usually 35C. When I get the rare fewer it doesn't really show up on a thermometer properly.




That is about where mine is normally: 35.8 C. which caused some confusion when I was in the Hospital in 2011.


----------



## megamania

Back to work today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Back to work today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats!

For I went back to work yesterday... with a promotion and raise.  Woohoo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wooot!  I'm  um looking for work...  :/  I'm thinking Disneyland or Knotts Berry Farm or Frys. 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knotts berry farm - that is the place! 
Last time I was there was 1984 or 85 with an Air Force buddy and his wife. We were just as much as kids as the kids there!


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> I'd like to know what the first Hivemind thread was about.



Around a decade ago, during some GenCon, Crothian started a thread in Meta to ask about something or other. I answered his question (probably ) and we ended up joking around for quite a while. Soon enough, another poster joined in (drowdude, IIRC). The three of us (with some help by others, I believe) then posted a whole lot about nothing in particular.







jonesy said:


> By the time I joined there had already been one or two data losing server crashes so it's possible it's gone for good.



I think it is, yeah. Maybe one of the early Hivers still has a copy.


----------



## Jdvn1

The thread just got a little darker...


----------



## Darkness

Y'know, you should really post this in situations like these, Joy Division.


----------



## jonesy

Yoda: Luke, must you not love let us apart tear.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I cast a magic missile at the Darkness!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLdj48DetQ

saw this looking about:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreyPoupon?v=mqIZa3PTX6c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXsLec9JHz0&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## megamania

Kinda bored now......


----------



## Relique du Madde

.... lol 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

busy but bored.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm busy, but not bored.  Too busy to be bored.  My promotion has given me a lot of extra responsibilities to do.  Working on passing on some responsibilities, but still too new and figuring things out to really have a super good grasp on it yet.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats Dog Moon*


----------



## megamania

Suitting back and watching X-men 1-3 and first Class................    yeah THAT bored


----------



## Scott DeWar

Galeros said:


> *Eats Dog Moon*




is that like a moon pie?


----------



## jonesy

Pie moon? Or even π-moon.


----------



## jonesy

Two little chickens, crossing a street.
Hopping across, not missing a beat.
A hop, a skip, a quick turn around.
Here comes a wolf on a triceratops.
"Cut, cut!", the director shouts, "we need more emotion! Wolf, try to snarl!"
The wolf, a sheep, acting a wolf, does his best to imitate wolf.
"Baa! Baa!", the wolf now snarls.
"It is hopeless!", the director baas.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its a Moon Pi [π-moon]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Its a Moon Pi [π-moon]




Simple Psimon
Met a π-moon
Coming from a fair....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Said Psimon to the π-moon,
"Let me fight your Were-"


----------



## jonesy

I have no more heart than you have heart to take it.
Bravery is not a measure empathy respects, but it does make it easier to be empathetic.
To be meek and understanding is a hard act to play when meekness makes employment of the knowledge problematic.
How are you wise beyond your years when time is measured as a life?
Where did you get the time to spend the time you did not have?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Eats Dog Moon*




Eeep!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Eeep!




Must be oddly painful eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Southern California is blue....   the resistance placed a MASSIVE Field that links the US boarder to the London Bridge (located at lake Havasu Arizona) to Santa Loma California...  The field was worth ZERO AP and is bugged.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i take it you are playing that game still?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  It's funny, I found out that my partner in crime* used to play DnD 3.5.  I might be able to start a campaign (I told him I used to GM). 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


* When I was more active we were known to be a two man hit squad since we would spend 6 hours wrecking stuff.  Due to my subterfuge the local enemy faction believes that he drives (in truth he has no car) and I only bike ride to my targets (I lug my bike in my car and then ride a quarter mile away from where I strike).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I pity the gm who has you two as players. I have two friends who are a lot like you two that are hard to dm for - they play off each other with very good team work skills.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Unfortunately, my characters tend to run the Chaotic good -> Chaotic Evil gambit.  They were the ones thta usually came up with the hair brained scheme that always failed and made everyone at the table think... "Dude, seriously?"

I do however remember one time during a middle of a fight against a several dozen goblins my character, a sorceror, yelled out "Everyone retreat, I'll block them!"  I then shot off a web spell, and ensared almost everyone, friend and foe alike.  Our wizard, who was outside of the web, stroked his beard, laughed, then cast fire ball in the room.  Everyone turned to him and said "WTF!  Why you do that?!"  He laughed then said, "Those goblins had a hit dice each... we're 6th level.  I'm pretty sure you all could have made the save, and I'm pretty sure they're all dead now."

One of the characters in the group dropped to negatives.


----------



## Scott DeWar

They would have been hosed if the fireball  was  Feat: spell specialized


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, been a few days since anyone posted anything.

Anyway, I've been busy with work and home... work has been absolutely crazy since my promotion and stuff and home has been crazy because we've been doing some painting and remodeling before the fiancee moves in.  Looks like we're going with a June wedding date.  A part of me is so excited and another part of me is sorta terrified at the moving in and the marriage thing.  It's like my life will never be my own again, which is both good and bad.  Fortunately, the excitement outweighs the fear, so that's good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds about right!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Doghead, I heard if you concentrate on the word tomato you won't be so terrified. My sister in law did and she did not even cry, my brother did not know the secret word and his wedding foto shows it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey Danny A., I thought you were in San Diego. When did you move to Dallas / Ft. Worth?


----------



## Relique du Madde

My "partner in crime" still is interested in doing a game...  I find myself wanting to do a gas lamp fantasy game using either M&,M 3e or Savage Worlds. 


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jus' du it


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> jus' du it



Snikes. The shmoos for you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> hey Danny A., I thought you were in San Diego. When did you move to Dallas / Ft. Worth?



1982!  

you must have gotten me confused with someone else.  I have been told I have that kind of avatar, but I don't see it myself...

I used to know a hot nerdy brainy chick from SD, though.  Damn, I miss her.


----------



## jonesy

Give a man a fish and he invents surrealism. Teach a man to fish and he goes dada.


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh. seeing as your avi is of your own guitar, that would be unlikely.

jonsey: liked that, eh? its got sole.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Doghead, I heard if you concentrate on the word tomato you won't be so terrified. My sister in law did and she did not even cry, my brother did not know the secret word and his wedding foto shows it.




Doghead?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was a Freudian slip.  

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Doghead?




sorry, thinking of gnolls for some reason.

Dog moon.


----------



## jonesy

When the Gnoll Moon rises the people in the village run to shelter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> When the Gnoll Moon rises the people in the village run to shelter.




When the Dachshund Moon rises, the people in the village out on their boots to protect their ankles.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> When the Dachshund Moon rises, the people in the village out on their boots to protect their ankles.




When the Clifford the dog moon rises, the people in the village head for the high ground.


----------



## Scott DeWar

When the dachehound moon rises, the German Shepherd gathers the flock of dogs together


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When the Dawg Moon rises, the people of the village applaud that one of their own has made it to the next round of American Idol...


----------



## Scott DeWar

for a good laugh, click here


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oy!


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Southern California is blue....   the resistance placed a MASSIVE Field that links the US boarder to the London Bridge (located at lake Havasu Arizona) to Santa Loma California...  The field was worth ZERO AP and is bugged.



Speaking of which, I have/had resonators on London Bridge. Recent trip over there means that I can say that I have owned portals in two continents.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is annoying me... I'm finding it hard to come up with some specifics for the game my ingress partner wants me to gm...

The basic look of the would be think of like something from Studio Ghilbli.  The world has 1930-40s equivalent tech, its an alternate world so planes as are replaced by "air ships" ala the John Carter movie.  People live within clustered cities which are connected by rail and poorly maintained roads that transverse great stretches of wilderness.  Traveling from city to city is dangerous and costly because monsters and roaming bands of miscreants exist within the wilderness.  Did I mention magic exists, and that magic users are feared/respected and like to charge exorbitant amounts for their teleportation services?

I'm thinking the basic player races will be limited to human, fae touched, fae (basically elves), and automatron.

Genre wise the game could be considered pulp fantasy (hell it uses Savage Worlds so its a given). 

Beyond the above, I'm having trouble coming up with a general plot, and most importantly a map and some info about the starting city itself.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

That sounds a lot like Arcanum. Have you ever played it? In Arcanum most of the plot was centered around a conflict between emerging tech and magic users becoming shunned by this new tech centered society.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, it could work as a "Wild West"* type campaign, with exploration, banditry, range wars and the like.  I can see a gold (Mithril?) rush.  Territorial expansion with hazards like monsters & hostile natives.







* and by that I mean the historical Wild West, combined with the TV shows _Wild, Wild West_, _Adventures of Briscoe County Jr_ and other "weird west" type sources.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> That sounds a lot like Arcanum. Have you ever played it?



Never played it.  It ws one of those games I wanted to by, but never ended up buying.



> In Arcanum most of the plot was centered around a conflict between emerging tech and magic users becoming shunned by this new tech centered society.





Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, it could work as a "Wild West"* type campaign, with exploration, banditry, range wars and the like.  I can see a gold (Mithril?) rush.  Territorial expansion with hazards like monsters & hostile natives.
> 
> 
> * and by that I mean the historical Wild West, combined with the TV shows _Wild, Wild West_, _Adventures of Briscoe County Jr_ and other "weird west" type sources.




Hmm...  I could scale the tech back to the late 1890s - 1910 and start using western tropes. Like that mythril "gold rush"...  Maybe it's tied to laylines?  That is, lay line vortexes are were deposits can be found?  This might lead to the destruction of fae/native holy sites.  Thus the old civilization vs Nature/Native/Mystic trope can be established.  Hell, if a schism between magic and tech was beginning that would help explain the reasons behind it, after all why do you need magic if our airships can fly on diesel or helium/hyrdogen gas? Why do you  need communication spells if radio, telephone, and wire works just fine ?  So why not blow up those mystic stes to get the mythril burried underneath since nothing will happen except technology and science will advance at the cost of magic! Maybe the Fae need magic to survive so human society's slow adoption of tech and destruction of their mystic power sources is starting to give them an existential crisis to the point where some would begin a asymmetric terrorist campaign known as the "Wyld Hunt" to purge the world of technology's taint 

Seems like a lot of things are happening in terms of conflicts.  It would make a good plot point driven campaign.  

Its funny, I know I had ideas for this campaign for a while, but I never connected the dots and never fleshed them out. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar

houzabou adding the sons of Odin and daughters of Freya (dwarves and valkarie)?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You don't need to scale the tech back, but it won't hurt things if you do.

You might also want to borrow elements from HG Wells & Jules Verne or even Harry Turtledove's _Darkness_ series:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Darkness_Series

I like the idea of tying Mithril deposits to ley lines.  That could make mining Mithril against the wishes of the indiginous people especially hazardous if ley lines supercharge magic like it does in RIFTS.

Oooooohhh...perhaps Mithril acts as a mana attractor, but also has industrial applications.  Thus, the reason for mining the Mithril is pure commerce with the disruption of magic being a side effect.   When mages venture into civilized areas, they are weakened, and tech rules.  (Of course, since Mithril is a mana attractor, casters can offset that weakening by carrying items made of Mithril.  Crafty ones may even have safe houses filled with Mithril artifacts.)

So the world would have live and dead magic zones.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Goes_Away


----------



## Scott DeWar

unless a crafty crafter figures out what tech is a major user of mithral.


----------



## Relique du Madde

"Mithril" could be like "Ghost Rock" from deadlands (minus being made from the souls of the damned)...  so it's not a metal, but instead is a mineral that could be added to metal while it's being smelted.  Imagine what could happen if one company got the rights for the majority of the mithril mines?  It would be like Blood Diamond, but instead of poor Africans working themselves to death while being stuck in a war zone it would be poor dwarves.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here's a rough hexmap I created using modified version of "Hex Magic" from the Welsh Piper site.  I'm thinking the game will be based out of a city placed at those three plains hexes in the middle of the desert.

Each of the small hexes are 5 miles wide, the larger ones are 25 miles wide.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey! its port Los Angles! Is that George AFB I see there?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's not my fault the dice were inspired by the local landscape


----------



## Aeson

*poke*


----------



## Relique du Madde

[MENTION=26424]Jdvn1[/MENTION]

Were you at the Austin battle?  Cause if you were, I hope you met Misty Hannah and got one of her mega codes.  
https://plus.google.com/u/0/100325315880148735781/posts/g8tRaDZ6q8P


OMG.. Aeson's alive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This happened 45 minutes ago.



17 million mu.


----------



## Scott DeWar

bummer, Santa Monica is gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> bummer, Santa Monica is gone.




Good riddance.  The freaks in that area are annoying.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey, don be hatin! I lived there from 2nd grade to 5th grade


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> [MENTION=26424]Jdvn1[/MENTION]
> 
> Were you at the Austin battle?  Cause if you were, I hope you met Misty Hannah and got one of her mega codes.
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100325315880148735781/posts/g8tRaDZ6q8P
> 
> OMG.. Aeson's alive.



I know some people who did, but not me. I don't know if you followed it all, but there was a gigantic field over Austin at a key point.

Nice fields! How many MUs?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> hey, don be hatin! I lived there from 2nd grade to 5th grade



Yeah, and since you left the place devolved into a chaotic mess of annoyance. For instance, the SM city council tried to outlaw  (and may have been successful in doing so) all pet shops within the city's limits because "treating animals as property was cruel and inhumane."  I think they were also the first city in LA to outlawed plastic bags. Then they canceled the christmas displays after there was so much out rage over the majority of the displays being put up by athiest groups which put up anti-christian hate speech that groups began to protest.


Jdvn1 said:


> I know some people who did, but not me. I don't know if you followed it all, but there was a gigantic field over Austin at a key point.
> 
> Nice fields! How many MUs?




I'm not sure about the PHeonix field but the Californian ones were a total of 17 million mu.  What was funny was that when they went down it pissed off a resistance person and his outrage went semi viral locally.  You see, the guy was from Vegas and as soon as the field went up, he jumped in his car and drove to the anchor point.  Was on site the field went down.  It was taken down by a spoofer.  He called the guy out and went on a tirade.

I did pay attention to those events.  We also had a massive field over GaryCon.  If I remember correctly both were also several million mu, but unfortunately I didn't see the screenshots which were zoomed out far enough to see the total area they covered.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, and since you left the place devolved into a chaotic mess of annoyance. For instance, the SM city council tried to outlaw  (and may have been successful in doing so) all pet shops within the city's limits because "treating animals as property was cruel and inhumane."  I think they were also the first city in LA to outlawed plastic bags. Then they canceled the christmas displays after there was so much out rage over the majority of the displays being put up by athiest groups which put up anti-christian hate speech that groups began to protest.




well. I leave and the whole place goes for 54175


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I AM THE GOD OF GUMBO!

I was out in the yard, playing with my doggies before taking them for a walk when I got a call from my paternal aunt: she was hysterical.  I thought someone was in jail or in the hospital.  In reality, she was supposed to take a huge amount of gumbo to work Wednesday morning and she had just ruined it.  

It was 11:20PM.

I grabbed some stuff, made a stop at Kroger, and headed over.  I arrived to find out that she was making 2 distinct batches.  One had seafood, one didn't.

I fixed her gumbo issues- the resulting batches are not up to my usual standards, but they're damn good.  It is @2:10AM as I write this, and we are cleaning up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That post is useless without samples being sent to me


----------



## Jdvn1

I know who I'll be praying to next time I attempt gumbo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know... something about that story sounds fishy.  

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I sea what your saying, but there is a gulf of separation of the true knowledge. we need to sample the net results and draw our own scale of conclusions before we fil-lay down our own judgements.


----------



## Dog Moon

*Dog Moon arrives at the Hive.  Sees puns.  Leaves the Hive.*


----------



## Dog Moon

So... I'm officially married now.  For about a week.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> So... I'm officially married now.  For about a week.



Congratulations! It's about 11 months for me.

Did you honeymoon? Where?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> So... I'm officially married now.  For about a week.




WOOT!

Pictures, or it was in Vegas with Elvis as the minister...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pictures, or it was in Vegas with Elvis as the minister...



There's no guarantee I won't think that anyways, though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Do in how many months will IG be until we see a puppy moon?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> So... I'm officially married now.  For about a week.




mozel toff!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Do in how many months will IG be until we see a puppy moon?
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Right now- I found THIS puppy moon on teh Interwebz:


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Right now- I found THIS puppy moon on teh Interwebz:




Nice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Do in how many months will IG be until we see a puppy moon?
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




I'm not sure.  Hopefully not for a while.  She already has a three year old daughter and that girl needs a lot of attention!  I can't imagine having another child yet, but if one comes, it comes and I'm sure we'll figure out a way to handle it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's cool.

Just don't make all of your plans for the future assuming you won't have kids soon- the last of my friends to get married with that plan "got the news" about a year after saying they'd NEVER have kids!

God/the universe has a sense of humor about such things...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Right now- I found THIS puppy moon on teh Interwebz:





there is some tale to tell, not to mention being the butt of many a joke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Your joke gave me paws...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Your joke gave me paws...




what fur?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because it made me want to say things that would make me risk eternal Dalmatian.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GAH! I'm drawing a blank!! in too much of a rush right now with a dr. visit!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> *Dog Moon arrives at the Hive.  Sees puns.  Leaves the Hive.*




Woah!  Déjà vu!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Woah!  Déjà vu!



Or maybe you are stuck in a time loop.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Or maybe you are stuck in a time loop.




Or maybe I'm in the Matrix and something just got changed!  If there is a brick wall behind the door to my office and I can't leave I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## jonesy

I have honestly spent the last thirty minutes online looking at various "how to blow bubble gum" instructions, and they just get me irritated. I can't figure it out and I never frickin have.


----------



## Scott DeWar

step 1: buy bubble gum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Step 2: remove from wrapper.


----------



## jonesy

I'm all the way up to "push through the flattened piece of gum with your tongue", and then it says "hold the layer between your lips". What the flying fendelkrais method does that mean?


----------



## Scott DeWar

step 3 chew vigerously


----------



## Scott DeWar

Take the lump of bubble gum and put it against the back of your teeth, keeping your teeth slightly parted. 

push your tongue against the lump to where it is touching your lips, pull back the tongue and blow.


----------



## Wereserpent

HAAAAALLLLLOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hello galeros!

 [MENTION=26424]Jdvn1[/MENTION]. This is funny, I managed to piss so many resistance members off that they decided to pull an op to try to take me off the map.  

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Galeros said:


> HAAAAALLLLLOOOOO!!!!!




greetings and solicitations.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> [MENTION=26424]Jdvn1[/MENTION]. This is funny, I managed to piss so many resistance members off that they decided to pull an op to try to take me off the map.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




I don't understand how that's supposed to make sense. Like, prevent you from owning a portal? Were they purposefully allowing you to keep portals beforehand or something?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> I don't understand how that's supposed to make sense. Like, prevent you from owning a portal? Were they purposefully allowing you to keep portals beforehand or something?




I basically controlled half of an entire city, about like 20 - 30 portals and they specifically went all out to take out those portals in one night.  It wasn't several people all separate randomly attacking portals, it was like three cars with a total of 8 people specifically attacking things I controlled.

I haven't went out to recapture because I'm at item cap and am waiting for the LA event.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I basically controlled half of an entire city, about like 20 - 30 portals and they specifically went all out to take out those portals in one night.  It wasn't several people all separate randomly attacking portals, it was like three cars with a total of 8 people specifically attacking things I controlled.
> 
> I haven't went out to recapture because I'm at item cap and am waiting for the LA event.



It just seems silly!

Do you guys have cross-faction meet-ups?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope only battles.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Jdvn1

I think we have found that cross faction groups and meet-ups help foster good will between players... makes for fewer crazies out there.

Just a thought!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Problem is abunch of the people on the other team here are dbags.  They are the type that will attack and deploy when you are chatting with them.


----------



## Jdvn1

I do know the type... just thought it was worth a try! Some people are too into the game like that, though.

In other news, I've been playing Halo 4 and Borderlands 2 recently... getting back into FPS's a bit. They're fun so far! And playing a little bit of a Final Fantasy game, here and there.


----------



## Dog Moon

The only thing I've been playing with recently is my wife.  

But seriously... no time for video games... life is busy!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> The only thing I've been playing with recently is my wife.




http://youtu.be/m1agaZinJHg


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was not sure I wanted to click on that link, given what wide range of possible responses you would have had. It took 30 minutes to gather the courage to do so. I must say the link turns out to have a similar response to what I had in all honesty.


----------



## Aeson

My personal hero passed away yesterday. RIP Dad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So very sorry!


----------



## jonesy

Lots and lots of condolences.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks, sorry to hear that Aeson.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ouch.  I can't even begin to imagine what that must feel like.  I've never really had anyone close to me pass away, fortunately, but unfortunately I've never really had that many people close to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

On an unrelated note, I was thinking about starting a Pathfinder Blog since I don't really game that much but I like creating things anyway and figured I might as well put them somewhere.  EnWorld used to be my place to put things, but I don't think I go anywhere besides the Hivemind anymore.

Since I've never had a blog before, let alone an RPG blog, any suggestions?  What would be good for a blog?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ouch.  I can't even begin to imagine what that must feel like.  I've never really had anyone close to me pass away, fortunately, but unfortunately I've never really had that many people close to me.




This is the first time losing a parent for me. I miss him terribly. I am happy that he has passed though. For the last several months we watched him wither away. It was heartbreaking, especially the last few weeks. Now the pain is gone. He's at peace. I'm also thankful I could be here with him at the end. I did what I could to help take care of him. One day he started crying. I found out the next day why, I was helping him eat some yogurt and he commented that the rolls have reversed. He hated that I had to do it. He felt so ashamed. I told him that I owed him so much that this was the very least I could do just to make a dent in my debt to him.


----------



## Aeson

On a lighter note. If you haven't done so, check out gog.com. You can find a lot of old PC games to download. I got Planescape: Torment for $9.99.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;lRvhRhWWE44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRvhRhWWE44[/video]


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps Aeson*

I hope that made you feel better!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Glomps Aeson*
> 
> I hope that made you feel better!



Always does, my friend.  

We had a nice service on a beautiful day. He would have been very happy.


----------



## megamania

Sorry to hear of the loss.    Both of my parents have passed away.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sorry If I seem a bit reclusive lately. i am presently being hunted   by the secret service for voicing my objection of the present POTUS,   for his claims of citizenship are falsified. Our numbers were few but   now half of us are captured and places in 'service camps' where they  will  work prison labor until they are 'expired'. I mus go now. They  will be able  to track me soon!

The Resistance!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> For the last several months we watched him wither away.



That's really tough, I'm sorry. I remember watching my grandfather wither away with Alzheimer's. It's really painful to watch, and I'm sure moreso when it's a parent rather than a grandparent.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jdvn1 said:


> That's really tough, I'm sorry. I remember watching my grandfather wither away with Alzheimer's. It's really painful to watch, and I'm sure moreso when it's a parent rather than a grandparent.




imho, any family lost hurts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> I am sorry If I seem a bit reclusive lately. i am presently being hunted   by the secret service for voicing my objection of the present POTUS,   for his claims of citizenship are falsified. Our numbers were few but   now half of us are captured and places in 'service camps' where they  will  work prison labor until they are 'expired'. I mus go now. They  will be able  to track me soon!



#seemslegit I'll give you the location of a safe house... so give me some time to create the encrypt it using a cypher... I will embed it in a future post.


> The Resistance!



Now your trolling.  



Jdvn1 said:


> That's really tough, I'm sorry. I remember watching my grandfather wither away with Alzheimer's. It's really painful to watch, and I'm sure moreso when it's a parent rather than a grandparent.



What is worse is when your dad is going through it and all the vultures are swarming...



-JDVN1 
Off topic but related to Scott DeWar's post, I met with Brian Rose from Niantic.  The CIA might have a file on Niantic Labs personnel.  He mentioned that they were interested in Niantic's cyphers and were wondering who made them... I'm trying to start rumors on G+ that Joe Philley is a real life secret agent (according to Brian it is believed that Joe might have been in the Marines and was shot during Nam or some other war).


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> I am sorry If I seem a bit reclusive lately. i am presently being hunted   by the secret service for voicing my objection of the present POTUS,   for his claims of citizenship are falsified. Our numbers were few but   now half of us are captured and places in 'service camps' where they  will  work prison labor until they are 'expired'. I mus go now. They  will be able  to track me soon!
> 
> The Resistance!






Relique du Madde said:


> #seemslegit I'll give you the location of a safe house... so give me some time to create the encrypt it using a cypher... I will embed it in a future post.
> 
> Now your trolling.
> .. .. .. .. ..
> -JDVN1
> Off topic but related to Scott DeWar's post, I met with Brian Rose from Niantic.  The CIA might have a file on Niantic Labs personnel.  He mentioned that they were interested in Niantic's cyphers and were wondering who made them... I'm trying to start rumors on G+ that Joe Philley is a real life secret agent (according to Brian it is believed that Joe might have been in the Marines and was shot during Nam or some other war).
> 
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




pay no attention to the date being Apryal phirst


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> pay no attention to the date being Apryal phirst



Apryal Phirst? Isn't that the journalist character from the Tan-age Monsoon Pirate Tortoise?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> pay no attention to the date being Apryal phirst




I am not. . I haven't had time to encrypt the location of the safe house.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is the SECRET HOMELAND SECURITY SERVICE. We have found him. We will be watching you.

Agent 7734 of SHSS, SIC


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, those cyphers are obviously made by someone who really knows what he's doing...


----------



## jonesy

Jdvn1 said:


> Well, those cyphers are obviously made by someone who really knows what he's doing...



That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> This is the SECRET HOMELAND SECURITY SERVICE. We have found him. We will be watching you.
> 
> Agent 7734 of SHSS, SIC



Looks like they are already taking you to the safe house.  Damn and I thought that would be the last place they would look for ya..




Jdvn1 said:


> Well, those cyphers are obviously made by someone who really knows what he's doing...



Yup, they also were made to be easily solvable. 


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Happiness is a coat fresh from the dryer on a cold day

Happiness is a hot fudge sunday on a wam spring day

Happiness is mocha fudge ripple ice cream, any time

Happiness is12 hours of gaming with unlimited Cheetos, corn chips , Sunchips, Pepsi, mountain dew, coke and dr. pepper with your best friends!


----------



## Dog Moon

So no suggestions on what to blog about?  I'm bored and need to get my gaming fix in.  Figured I'd start a Pathfinder blog, but I don't know where to start really...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Start by talking about your table top game. begin by talking about your players, maybe refer to them by class and race personalities, or in my case, one of the players acts like Belkar in OOTS, a rules lawyer who sees the rules in a very self centered bent.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Start by talking about your table top game. begin by talking about your players, maybe refer to them by class and race personalities, or in my case, one of the players acts like Belkar in OOTS, a rules lawyer who sees the rules in a very self centered bent.




Problem is... right now I don't really have a table top game.  I was just thinking about a place to create things to scratch my gaming itch. I haven't actually gamed in like six months.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You have your topic right there.  It will be a place to put down your thoughts on world/campaivn  building.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> You have your topic right there.  It will be a place to put down your thoughts on world/campaivn  building.



This.

Thinking, talking, and writing about gaming with help organize your thoughts and help campaign building... for when it happens.

I think it's always the human element that makes blogs distinctive, though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

As far as where to but the blog... I have no clue since if could be placed anywhere, be it g+, tumblr, blogger, etc.  Each has their own strengths and weaknesses (ie its easy to loose track of posts on g+ if you do not make a a circle where that specifically use foe archiving posts, Google tends to kill things so blogger may not be a safe bet, and tumble has many trolls).


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wish you were in nashville area, could help with some brain storming.

have you considered obsidion portal?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, and I have over 16,000 posts!


----------



## Jdvn1

Congratulations! That's 2^4 * 10^3 !


----------



## Scott DeWar

thinking too much there!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh, and I have over 16,000 posts!




I have less than half your number of posts.  Although I wonder how many posts I would have if the Reveille incident and 4e incident didn't happen.  I was averaging like 20 posts per day.  Now I don't even posts that per week.  Sometimes I don't even post that per month...


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, when I start the blog, I'll link it.  Some of the stuff will probably be repeats of what I've done before, but there should be plenty of new stuff too!


----------



## Dog Moon

If tiny bears with strange symbols on their chests started talking to me and knew personal information about me, I would be scared.  Cartoons make no freaking sense.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> If tiny bears with strange symbols on their chests started talking to me and knew personal information about me, I would be scared.  Cartoons make no freaking sense.



sounds more like bad drugs to me


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder if Carebears could affect a moral/existential nihilist?  On the same note, could they affect an athiest and if so would the athiest be converted "Carebear-ism" as a result of being affected by the stare?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder if Carebears could affect a moral/existential nihilist?  On the same note, could they affect an athiest and if so would the athiest be converted "Carebear-ism" as a result of being affected by the stare?



I'm an atheist. I don't even get what you mean. What do the carebear beams actually do?


----------



## jonesy

Why is Nickelodeon having such a hard time figuring out when season 2 of Korra gets released? First I heard it would have been april this year, then someone said may, and now I keep hearing end of the year to 2014. But none of them are denied or confirmed.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Why is Nickelodeon having such a hard time figuring out when season 2 of Korra gets released? First I heard it would have been april this year, then someone said may, and now I keep hearing end of the year to 2014. But none of them are denied or confirmed.




If I remember correctly, Nickelodeon has had trouble with every single season of that show and Avatar, especially the first season of Korra, which had like 3 different start dates.  And for the last season of Avatar, I was like 'Ill believe the season starts when it actually shows on tv'.


----------



## jonesy

By the by, the tvtropes wild mass guessing page on the carebears is quite, shall we say, nuts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> By the by, the tvtropes wild mass guessing page on the carebears is quite, shall we say, nuts.




hope your not surprised by that.


----------



## megamania

?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> ?!?




the nuttiness regarding care beasts


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I'm an atheist. I don't even get what you mean. What do the carebear beams actually do?




Carebears beams affect the emotions/minds of people based on the nature of the animal's power source/governance. Ie  "Ecstasy bear" would cause people to have the fits of ecstasy/euphoria.  Since a carebear's existence is based off mass "caring"  one could say that the the less people care about things/people the less power they have over creation. Thus, in a way, they are demi-gods in DnD terms (they each seem to have singular concept portfolios) although in the cartoon they seem to be a thinly veiled allusion to Judeo-Christian concept of angelic beings.  

Anywaus, if they encounter a person who doesn't believe in the divine, or the supernatural, can they be able to affect that person?  If they are able to do so, then will the person start worshiping the carebears as divine beings (since that sees to be a common trope in all religions) or will they rationalize away their spontaneous burst of emotion and ignore the talking animal with a vibrant colored pelt with a mystic symbol on it's belly? Or will they think they are having a psychotic break with reality then go on a killing spree?

These are questions I ask myself because I want to know what would happen if I encountered a carebear*.  



* Of course when you think about it, since there is a "Grumpy Bear" there has to be a "Homicidal Rage Bear" and a "Sociopathic Ambivalence Bear"


----------



## jonesy

Atheism is just disbelief in a universal creator or creator-equivalent. Meeting the carebears you'd have evidence (at least personal) of their existance and what they can do, or what they choose to show you they can do. The effect their powers have is a whole other issue entirely. Seems to me you might be confusing not believing and not caring. I have the capacity to care a great deal about things I don't really believe exist. And not really care at all about some things that I definately know do. 

Edit:


Relique du Madde said:


> * Of course when you think about it, since there is a "Grumpy Bear" there has to be a "Homicidal Rage Bear" and a "Sociopathic Ambivalence Bear"



They should form a band.


----------



## jonesy

Are people in America aware of Paperinik? I used to own all of the classic stories when I was younger and I used to think that everyone knew about him. Much later I found out he was actually an Italian thing.

As a consequence I found Darkwing Duck baffling. Not the character, but his existance. Why come up with that when the franchise already had something more complex built up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Are people in America aware of Paperinik? I used to own all of the classic stories when I was younger and I used to think that everyone knew about him. Much later I found out he was actually an Italian thing.
> 
> As a consequence I found Darkwing Duck baffling. Not the character, but his existance. Why come up with that when the franchise already had something more complex built up.



paprinik, no.

darkwing duck, regretfully yes


----------



## jonesy

Check out the image on the tvtropes page for him:
https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/ComicBook/PaperinikNewAdventures


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> The effect their powers have is a whole other issue entirely. Seems to me you might be confusing not believing and not caring. I have the capacity to care a great deal about things I don't really believe exist. And not really care at all about some things that I definately know do.




Not really.  In a way I'm looking at it from a weird angle.  In gaming terms, is it possible to negate the affects of a deity/divine creature's power by disbelieving it*?


*This might actually be a good question to ask a Planescape aficionado since that question is in line with some of the thinking from one of the factions (grr... I can't think which one).


----------



## jonesy

I've only dabbled in Planescape so I don't really know for sure, but since belief plays such a huge part there in everything that is and happens I'd guess that you could make a god fall there simply by getting all of his followers to stop believing in him. Not that it'd be simple.

But the carebear beam? Did that ever not work on the show? It seemed to run on the power of plot resolution.


----------



## Scott DeWar

still, sorry. never seen it. when did it aire?


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Are people in America aware of Paperinik? I used to own all of the classic stories when I was younger and I used to think that everyone knew about him. Much later I found out he was actually an Italian thing.
> 
> As a consequence I found Darkwing Duck baffling. Not the character, but his existance. Why come up with that when the franchise already had something more complex built up.



I think because there continuity issues involved and the fact that in the US people liked Scrooge so having Donald be Scrooge's badguy wasn't cool as it was to have him be Mickey's Nemesis. If anything, I think they decided to create file the numbers off  Paperinik and name him DarkWing because they decided to play up Donald being in the Navy for the us cannon and thought they should have someone new be the superhero character they turned Paperinik into.  Of course, that said, although I liked Darkwing, I always hated Gizmo Duck.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> still, sorry. never seen it. when did it aire?



Paperinik you mean? Just in comics, I think. I don't know what format the Disney stories in the US ran, but here there was (and still is) this long running series of pocketbooks that have all sorts of Disney stories. Though mostly it's Mickey, Donald and Scrooge. Paperinik, called Magic Cape here, was a semi-regular appearance in them. I used to buy only the ones that had him or Scrooge as the main character.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I've only dabbled in Planescape so I don't really know for sure, but since belief plays such a huge part there in everything that is and happens I'd guess that you could make a god fall there simply by getting all of his followers to stop believing in him. Not that it'd be simple.
> 
> But the carebear beam? Did that ever not work on the show? It seemed to run on the power of plot resolution.



I think in one episode the beam failed because the world stopped caring.  Then they had to do one of those stupid Anime "Everyone we need you to grant us your power of [caring]!" power up events.  Then they all powered up and used the beam to blast the badguy into oblivion*.


* I might be confusing some of my drawings I did as a kindergardener with the plot of the tv show.  I had one picture I drew were they were blasting people to bits.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Side note;  I bought the Kolbold guid to world building book..  It had some interesting essays.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Awww...Armageddon Bear!


----------



## jonesy

That version of the show sounds much more interesting.


----------



## jonesy

Hah. There's a new version happening now: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Care_Bears:_Welcome_to_Care-a-Lot (is this what started this conversation?)

One of the bears is called Thanks-a-Lot Bear. LOL. That sounds like my kind of bear character, but I kinda doubt it's being sarcastic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sarcastic Bear would be awesome...black fur with an image of of a roll-eyes smiley (with an eerie resemblance to Robert Smith of The Cure) on its belly.

Catchphrase: "Yeah, lets go do that!" Usually delivered right after another bear has suggested a course of action, just as SB bonelessly plops down to sit.  Occasionally punctuated with a massive _**SIGH**_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> .. .. .. .. .. Occasionally punctuated with a massive _**SIGH**_



 and don't forget to roll those eyes!


----------



## Relique du Madde

He need's to be be voiced by someone with a british accent...  preferably Allen Rickman.


----------



## Jdvn1

Gonna hit level 8 this week...


----------



## Scott DeWar

gunna start a pbp with  this week!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Congrats JDVN1! Just in time for power cubes to be activated.

Cool Scott.  On a related note on starting games, I haven't started the game I was working on yet.  I've been mapping and been finding myself wanting to try to change the map style...  I'm torn between trying to create it I'm Photoshop or work in pencil and paper.  No matter what i was planning on printing or drawing it on some vellum paper (to give it "period look").  The funny thing is since you guys pointed out that the land forms were based on socal I sort of want to make the world into a mythical version of the "the west".  That is, I was thinking of floodimg every valley from the central valley to the gulf of California and then push the resulting island 30 miles west.  That island was going to be where some elves/fairy live... (it's Avalon).

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, getting rid of the Kalifornia Socialist Republic of святой Моники [Santa Monica for those who do not read Cyrillic]?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Santa Monica was not a Soviet commonwealth during the 1800s .


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was thinking of its present status a an independent socialist city state


----------



## Relique du Madde

In that case I would do a game where superman and Captain America goes on a rampage though the city. 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

roflmao! just leave dewy st between the airport and marina park along the golf course alone, please


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, got laid off today.  Worst part is that my job didn't even have the decency to give me like a two week notice despite the fact that I've been working for the same employer for like 4 years.  Although I have actually been looking for a job and hate the current state the business is in, I really wish this would have happened a little bit later, when I'd actually found a backup job.

The wife is getting stressed and that's just driving my stress level up even higher.  Ugh, wish I was independently wealthy and could just stay home instead of having to work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Staying home and earning - good
staying home and NOT earning - bad
staying home and starting a thread entitled "Rodents of unusual size" - priceless


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn sucky timing!


----------



## Jdvn1

That's pretty lame, Dog Moon. They never have the decency to give notice - my father once quit his job and when the HR lady asked if he was giving two weeks notice, he asked, "Would you have given me two weeks notice? ... Didn't think so. Bye."

He wasn't a fan of that company, at all. I think HR policies suck anywhere you go, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

opening of new horizons(?)


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm always a big fan of giving two weeks.  I respect those people who choose to give their two weeks and I feel that even if I hated the job I would give two weeks notice not because the job necessarily deserves but because that's how I am.  As a person who has been in a position of authority, I immediately lose a lot of respect for people who quit without their notice.  It might not matter to the person, but that's just how I am.

I got to the point where I absolutely hated my last job.  But I still gave a notice.  Sucks that this place didn't have the decency to do the same to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

But what the boss told me was absolutely freaking hilarious.  It took all my effort not to just laugh in her face even though I know most of the people in the world would have done so.

She told me this.

"We don't have enough money.  I'm going to have to lay off some people.  You're one of them.  You can apply for Unemployment.  What I would like you to do is to come in and work for like four hours per day.  I can't pay you for this, but you'll still get Unemployment.  Then in a couple of months when the business is improving and I can afford to, I'll bring you back full time."

She lays me off and then she expects me to volunteer my time for her?  One of the funniest things I've ever heard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've been in no-pay work situations before, but not immediately post-firing.  I think I understand what she was trying to do...but I'd have been hard pressed not to laugh.


----------



## Jdvn1

Their financial situation is hurting and they need work done for no pay... so they cut staff and ask them to work pro bono... which no one does... so the company will suffer productivity, hurting the company further, and forcing them to cut back further...

Business seppuku?

Oh, and Relique: L8 with a L6 cube (C6?). Yay!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More like death of 1000 cuts.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> More like death of 1000 cuts.



Ouch.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I'm putting "My previous workplace is going out of business" as reason for looking for new job because it certainly seems like that's the direction it's going in.  I think she wanted me around to finish training the other people on what needs to be done.  I was there yesterday briefly to drop off my keys and pick up something of mine and people were needing help that the other person wasn't sure what to do with.  I don't think that person is going to be happy with her position.  I could see that person not lasting long.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I'm putting "My previous workplace is going out of business" as reason for looking for new job because it certainly seems like that's the direction it's going in.  I think she wanted me around to finish training the other people on what needs to be done.  I was there yesterday briefly to drop off my keys and pick up something of mine and people were needing help that the other person wasn't sure what to do with.  I don't think that person is going to be happy with her position.  I could see that person not lasting long.



Sounds to me like you were more important to the business than they realized. But it also sounds like they didn't have all that many choices and are going down. When you end up with a position in the company that keeps getting replacements because the people doing the job don't know how to do it it starts eroding everything connected to it. I used to work in a place where they had one particular position in the mail room that kept getting replaced in a continuous stream of people, because they'd fired the person who'd made the position critical to the running of the place and no-one could figure out how he'd done it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A buddy of mine got laid off a couple years ago.  They hired a new guy who was significantly cheaper & younger...and relatively untrained.

So they hired my buddy back as a training consultant on a contract basis to train his replacement.  He was making twice the salary but didn't get any benefits- which he wasn't using before- and he still got his severance pay, too.  Good gig for a few months.

Then he got a better job.

May you be as fortunate.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A buddy of mine got laid off a couple years ago.  They hired a new guy who was significantly cheaper & younger...and relatively untrained.
> 
> So they hired my buddy back as a training consultant on a contract basis to train his replacement.  He was making twice the salary but didn't get any benefits- which he wasn't using before- and he still got his severance pay, too.  Good gig for a few months.
> 
> Then he got a better job.
> 
> May you be as fortunate.




ditto this!


----------



## Relique du Madde

JXVN Congrats on both. I haven't got one yet.  Apparently they are boxed xm (1000 xm x LVL).



-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

insomnia! Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## jonesy

Not the sound effect I would have associated with insomnia.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Not the sound effect I would have associated with insomnia.




I know - just a bit wound up I guess, it was another hour before i got sleepy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, there was a little negotiation with the boss.  I will be going back to work.  However, I'm definitely still going to be job hunting in the meantime.  I'm not really happy with the work currently, but at least I know I don't have to worry about how I'm going to pay for the bills, which was my main concern.

Apparently, she hadn't meant to just let me go; she just hadn't explained herself very well before we were interrupted and then I had to go.

But as I said, I'm only going back now to make sure I can pay the bills while I continue searching for something better.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is the smart move


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A _quest!_


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> JXVN Congrats on both. I haven't got one yet.  Apparently they are boxed xm (1000 xm x LVL).



I'm just trying to figure out if they're single-use or if they refill when empty.


----------



## Relique du Madde

DogMoon - you need a like a boss shirt. Cause seriously, you just pwned them.

JDVN1 - Single use. Also if you watch that ingress report video... I make a cameo (hint, I made a prophetic star wars quote).

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I  hope i'm wrong, but  Eric603 has been reported as spam


----------



## Scott DeWar

weeeeeee, no insomnia! g'nite all!


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I've started my blog.  Feel free to let me know what you think.

http://paradygmatic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Scott DeWar

as a thought, 2nd edition, players options [not that it mattered] we were part of the defense force of an acadamy of mages, our wizard of the party was also the hunter of witches and necromancers.

we were fighting one such necromancer who inhabited the catacombs below the city. We found an entrance and bought the property. The hunt was on! we had to deal with all kinds of skeletons, the worse was exploding skeletons. when brought to 0 hp or below, the head exploded. inside the head was chains nails and other shrapnel.

pathfinder offers many skeletal templates!


----------



## Scott DeWar

thought this was funny: dueling bagpipes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amNF_F6oeRU


----------



## Scott DeWar

Isabel4mith has been reported as spam


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar has been reported as spam


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;8qF51ApP5PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qF51ApP5PA[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

i do not like green eggs and spam!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> i do not like green eggs and spam!




I do not like them sam i am
i do not like green eggs and ham

i will not eat them here or there
i will not eat them anywhere

i will not eat them in a house
i will not eat them with a mouse

i will not eat them in a box
i will not eat them with a fox

thats all i remember, but if you want the entire thing i found this just a couple of days ago:
Green Eggs and... ham, not spam


----------



## Relique du Madde

I out of all the people I know there is disproportionate number of Asians who love spam.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

I hate spam.  Both the food and not the food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grew up eating it. We were poor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We had Underwood Deviled Meat products instead.


----------



## Scott DeWar

those are even worse!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not to my taste buds!


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are sick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Undeniably, but that has nothing to do with preferring Underwood to Spam!


----------



## Scott DeWar

rofl!


----------



## Aurora

I never minded spam so long as it was thin sliced and fried crisp and served with eggs. I haven't had it in years though. My tastebuds have probably changed. I'll just stick with bacon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG ir's Aurora!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG ir's Aurora!




It's sad that of all the topics that brought her back... it was spam...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Spam is magic...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I always thought solar flares caused Auroras to appear, and in actuality, its Spam.

The universe is stranger than anyone can imagine!


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> JDVN1 - Single use. Also if you watch that ingress report video... I make a cameo (hint, I made a prophetic star wars quote).
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.



I found out that it was single use too late... used a L6 Power Cube and now all I have is L2 cubes. Oh well!

The vide - Neat! I need to watch the latest two, but I hear some Houston Enlightened made the ticker on Ep 3. I think we'll likely make a bigger splash in the next edition as we had a pretty massive operation last week - and increased the Enlightened's global MU count by over 17% for around an hour.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jdvn1 said:


> I found out that it was single use too late... used a L6 Power Cube and now all I have is L2 cubes. Oh well!
> 
> The vide - Neat! I need to watch the latest two, but I hear some Houston Enlightened made the ticker on Ep 3. I think we'll likely make a bigger splash in the next edition as we had a pretty massive operation last week - and increased the Enlightened's global MU count by over 17% for around an hour.




its as if you guys are speaking another language


----------



## Jdvn1

Scott DeWar said:


> its as if you guys are speaking another language



Become Enlightened!


----------



## Scott DeWar

is this game useable by mobile device only?

http://co.91.com/index/


----------



## Jdvn1

Yes - a tablet or phone running Android.


----------



## Scott DeWar

guess a laptop is out, so no enlightenment here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Unless you're running Android on it - no, sorry!


----------



## Scott DeWar

nope


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I always thought solar flares caused Auroras to appear, and in actuality, its Spam.
> 
> The universe is stranger than anyone can imagine!



Solar flares are Sun-spam.


----------



## Dog Moon

Amy611 said:


> I know that no long haired freaky people need not apply, but what if they are just long haired, and not freaky?




I prefer the other way around.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I prefer the other way around.




re:amy 611, and now we have the spam!


----------



## Dog Moon

One spam, two spam, three spam, four spam.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads.... the thread turned into a monte python sketch. 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

if you have a few minutes to waste:

http://easydamus.com/character.html

<center>[h=2]*You Are A:*[/h]</center>
<center>[h=1]*Lawful Good Human Paladin/Cleric (3rd/3rd Level)*[/h]*

Ability Scores:
Strength-   15
Dexterity-   12
Constitution-   17
Intelligence-   15
Wisdom-   16
Charisma-   15*</center>
Alignment:
*Lawful Good-*  A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required  to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to  fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his word, helps those in  need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to  see the guilty go unpunished.  Lawful good is the best alignment you  can be because it combines honor and compassion.  However, lawful good  can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts freedom and criminalizes  self-interest.

Race:
*Humans* are the most  adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for  migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans  are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles,  fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.

Primary Class:
*Paladins-*  Paladins take their adventures seriously, and even a mundane mission  is, in the heart of the paladin, a personal test an opportunity to  demonstrate bravery, to learn tactics, and to find ways to do good.  Divine power protects these warriors of virtue, warding off harm,  protecting from disease, healing, and guarding against fear. The paladin  can also direct this power to help others, healing wounds or curing  diseases, and also use it to destroy evil. Experienced paladins can  smite evil foes and turn away undead. A paladin's Wisdom score should be  high, as this determines the maximum spell level that they can cast.  Many of the paladin's special abilities also benefit from a high  Charisma score.

Secondary Class:
*Clerics-*  Clerics act as intermediaries between the earthly and the divine (or  infernal) worlds. A good cleric helps those in need, while an evil  cleric seeks to spread his patron's vision of evil across the world. All  clerics can heal wounds and bring people back from the brink of death,  and powerful clerics can even raise the dead. Likewise, all clerics have  authority over undead creatures, and they can turn away or even destroy  these creatures. Clerics are trained in the use of simple weapons, and  can use all forms of armor and shields without penalty, since armor does  not interfere with the casting of divine spells. In addition to his  normal complement of spells, every cleric chooses to focus on two of his  deity's domains. These domains grants the cleric special powers, and  give him access to spells that he might otherwise never learn. A  cleric's Wisdom score should be high, since this determines the maximum  spell level that he can cast.


Web page and journal code:  Copy and paste the following:

<center>
<samp><b>I Am A:</b> Lawful Good Human Paladin/Cleric (3rd/3rd Level)
<br><br><u>Ability Scores:</u><br>
<b>Strength-</b>15<br>
<b>Dexterity-</b>12<br>
<b>Constitution-</b>17<br>
<b>Intelligence-</b>15<br>
<b>Wisdom-</b>16<br>
<b>Charisma-</b>15

[sblock=detailed results]
<br><br><u>Alignment:</u><br><b>Lawful  Good</b> A lawful good character acts as a good person is  expected or required to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil  with the discipline to fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his  word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful  good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished.  Lawful good is  the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion.   However, lawful good can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts  freedom and criminalizes self-interest.<br>
<br><u>Race:</u><br><b>Humans</b>  are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a  penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as  well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual  hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.
<br><br><u>Primary  Class:</u><br><b>Paladins</b> take their  adventures seriously, and even a mundane mission is, in the heart of the  paladin, a personal test an opportunity to demonstrate bravery, to  learn tactics, and to find ways to do good. Divine power protects these  warriors of virtue, warding off harm, protecting from disease, healing,  and guarding against fear. The paladin can also direct this power to  help others, healing wounds or curing diseases, and also use it to  destroy evil. Experienced paladins can smite evil foes and turn away  undead. A paladin's Wisdom score should be high, as this determines the  maximum spell level that they can cast. Many of the paladin's special  abilities also benefit from a high Charisma score.
<br><br><u>Secondary  Class:</u><br><b>Clerics</b> act as  intermediaries between the earthly and the divine (or infernal) worlds. A  good cleric helps those in need, while an evil cleric seeks to spread  his patron's vision of evil across the world. All clerics can heal  wounds and bring people back from the brink of death, and powerful  clerics can even raise the dead. Likewise, all clerics have authority  over undead creatures, and they can turn away or even destroy these  creatures. Clerics are trained in the use of simple weapons, and can use  all forms of armor and shields without penalty, since armor does not  interfere with the casting of divine spells. In addition to his normal  complement of spells, every cleric chooses to focus on two of his  deity's domains. These domains grants the cleric special powers, and  give him access to spells that he might otherwise never learn. A  cleric's Wisdom score should be high, since this determines the maximum  spell level that he can cast.
<br><br>Find out <a  href='http://www.easydamus.com/character.html' target='mt'>What Kind  of Dungeons and Dragons Character Would You Be?</a>, courtesy of  Easydamus <a  href='mailto:zybstrski@excite.com'>(e-mail)</a><br><br>
</samp>
 <tbody>
 </tbody>
</center>*Detailed Results:*

Alignment:
<samp>Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (30)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (27)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
</samp>
Law & Chaos:
<samp>Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXX (5)
</samp>
Good & Evil:
<samp>Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Evil ---- XXX (3)
</samp>
Race:
<samp>Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Dwarf ---- XXXXXXXX (8)
Elf ------ XXXXXX (6)
Gnome ---- XXXXXX (6)
Halfling - XXXXXX (6)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Half-Orc - XXXXXXXX (8)
</samp>
Class:
Barbarian -  (-27)
Bard ------  (-27)
Cleric ---- XXXXXX (6)
Druid -----  (-27)
Fighter ---  (-2)
Monk ------  (0)
Paladin --- XXXXXX (6)
Ranger ---- XXXXXX (6)
Rogue -----  (-4)
Sorcerer -- XX (2)
Wizard ---- XXXX (4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A møøse bit my sister...  Nø, rilli!


----------



## Scott DeWar

eh muuce? choor it wuz.


----------



## jonesy

Kinda surprised that you got 17 for constitution. No, flabbergasted.


Here's mine:

<b>I Am A:</b> True Neutral Half-Elf Wizard/Rogue  (2nd/2nd Level)
<br><br><u>Ability Scores:</u><br>
<b>Strength-</b>13<br>
<b>Dexterity-</b>15<br>
<b>Constitution-</b>9<br>
<b>Intelligence-</b>11<br>
<b>Wisdom-</b>15<br>
<b>Charisma-</b>14
<br><br><u>Alignment:</u><br><b>True Neutral</b> A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.<br>
<br><u>Race:</u><br><b>Half-Elves</b> have the curiosity and ambition for their human parent and the refined senses and love of nature of their elven parent, although they are outsiders among both cultures. To humans, half-elves are paler, fairer and smoother-skinned than their human parents, but their actual skin tones and other details vary just as human features do. Half-elves tend to have green, elven eyes. They live to about 180.
<br><br><u>Primary Class:</u><br><b>Wizards</b> are arcane spellcasters who depend on intensive study to create their magic. To wizards, magic is not a talent but a difficult, rewarding art. When they are prepared for battle, wizards can use their spells to devastating effect. When caught by surprise, they are vulnerable. The wizard's strength is her spells, everything else is secondary. She learns new spells as she experiments and grows in experience, and she can also learn them from other wizards. In addition, over time a wizard learns to manipulate her spells so they go farther, work better, or are improved in some other way. A wizard can call a familiar- a small, magical, animal companion that serves her. With a high Intelligence, wizards are capable of casting very high levels of spells.
<br><br><u>Secondary Class:</u><br><b>Rogues</b> have little in common with each other. While some - maybe even the majority - are stealthy thieves, many serve as scouts, spies, investigators, diplomats, and simple thugs. Rogues are versatile, adaptable, and skilled at getting what others don't want them to get. While not equal to a fighter in combat, a rogue knows how to hit where it hurts, and a sneak attack can dish out a lot of damage. Rogues also seem to have a sixth sense when it comes to avoiding danger. Experienced rogues develop nearly magical powers and skills as they master the arts of stealth, evasion, and sneak attacks. In addition, while not capable of casting spells on their own, a rogue can sometimes 'fake it' well enough to cast spells from scrolls, activate wands, and use just about any other magic item.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (19)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXXXX (5)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Evil ---- X (1)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Dwarf ---- XXXX (4)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Gnome ---- XXXXXX (6)
Halfling - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Half-Orc - XXXX (4)

Class:
Barbarian -  (-2)
Bard ------  (0)
Cleric ----  (-2)
Druid -----  (-4)
Fighter ---  (0)
Monk ------  (-23)
Paladin ---  (-23)
Ranger ----  (0)
Rogue ----- XXXX (4)
Sorcerer -- XXXX (4)
Wizard ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads.... the thread turned into a monte python sketch.



Turned? When did it stop being one?


----------



## jonesy

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]





Spoiler



That's from the Monty Python sketch Funniest Joke In The World, in case you didn't recognize it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Girls und Panzers...  that was an awesome anime.


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Best anime of 2012. Possibly 2013 too.

Hoping there's a second season. It's been selling like hotcakes in Japan (or the equivalently popular local cake variant).


----------



## Relique du Madde

What I thought was perplexing about that setting was how being Tank Girl was considered the pinnacle of femininity.  I'm almost certain that that world's version of WWII was such a meat grinder that women had to enter battle as a result of every guy being crippled, dead, or a child.


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

I liked the speculation that the whole thing was taking place on top of a much bigger ship, with a version of Earth mapped on its surface.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I liked the speculation that the whole thing was taking place on top of a much bigger ship, with a version of Earth mapped on its surface.




Mind = Blown.

It's like one of those Russian dolls but with ginormous aircraft carriers.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

I got a job!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yay!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I got a job!




*jumps up and clicks heals*

details please!

ps, google translater failed to translat any of that joke. sorry but can i bekommen eine Übersetzung


----------



## Dog Moon

So my background is a little bit of human resources, a little bit in finance and a little bit of office administration work.  This is due to working at a small business where you're sort of forced to be a jack of all trades because there isn't enough work in a single section for a single person.  So I ended up applying at jobs regarding all three areas.  The one I got is in finance, which is probably the least interesting of the three, but it pays well and I think I'll do good at it.

The best part is that since it's at a large company rather than a small company is that I'll be able to get benefits soon.  Definitely needed with my family.


----------



## Dog Moon

On the downside, my position is going to be less flexible and I'm going to have to get used to that VERY quickly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Snoopy's happy dance for Dogmoon*


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Kinda surprised that you got 17 for constitution. No, flabbergasted.



 I used my pre-intestinal incident condition. If you think on it, the fact I survived and have recuperated so well, that 17 is not so far off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<b>I Am A:</b> Chaotic Evil Human Rogue (4th Level)
<br><br><u>Ability Scores:</u><br>
<b>Strength-</b>11<br>
<b>Dexterity-</b>14<br>
<b>Constitution-</b>13<br>
<b>Intelligence-</b>12<br>
<b>Wisdom-</b>14<br>
<b>Charisma-</b>11
<br><br><u>Alignment:</u><br><b>Chaotic Evil</b> A chaotic evil character does whatever his greed, hatred, and lust for destruction drive him to do. He is hot-tempered, vicious, arbitrarily violent, and unpredictable. If he is simply out for whatever he can get, he is ruthless and brutal. If he is committed to the spread of evil and chaos, he is even worse. Thankfully, his plans are haphazard, and any groups he joins or forms are poorly organized. Typically, chaotic evil people can be made to work together only by force, and their leader lasts only as long as he can thwart attempts to topple or assassinate him. Chaotic evil is sometimes called demonic because demons are the epitome of chaotic evil. Chaotic evil is the best alignment you can be because combines self-interest and pure freedom. However, chaotic evil can be a dangerous alignment because it represents the destruction not only of beauty and life but also of the order on which beauty and life depend.<br>
<br><u>Race:</u><br><b>Humans</b> are the most adaptable of the common races. Short generations and a penchant for migration and conquest have made them physically diverse as well. Humans are often unorthodox in their dress, sporting unusual hairstyles, fanciful clothes, tattoos, and the like.
<br><br><u>Class:</u><br><b>Rogues</b> have little in common with each other. While some - maybe even the majority - are stealthy thieves, many serve as scouts, spies, investigators, diplomats, and simple thugs. Rogues are versatile, adaptable, and skilled at getting what others don't want them to get. While not equal to a fighter in combat, a rogue knows how to hit where it hurts, and a sneak attack can dish out a lot of damage. Rogues also seem to have a sixth sense when it comes to avoiding danger. Experienced rogues develop nearly magical powers and skills as they master the arts of stealth, evasion, and sneak attacks. In addition, while not capable of casting spells on their own, a rogue can sometimes 'fake it' well enough to cast spells from scrolls, activate wands, and use just about any other magic item.



Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXX (9)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (16)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXX (4)
Neutral - XXXXX (5)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXX (6)
Neutral - XXXXX (5)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Race:
Human ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Dwarf ---- XXXX (4)
Elf ------ XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Gnome ---- XXXX (4)
Halfling - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Half-Elf - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Half-Orc - XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Class:
Barbarian - (0)
Bard ------ (0)
Cleric ---- (-6)
Druid ----- (-25)
Fighter --- (0)
Monk ------ (-27)
Paladin --- (-17)
Ranger ---- (0)
Rogue ----- XXXXXX (6)
Sorcerer -- XX (2)
Wizard ---- XXXX (4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWYCS6k1IOA


----------



## jonesy

Weird. I started up my laptop, came here, and found that I'm still logged on. Doesn't seem like that should be possible.



Dog Moon said:


> I got a job!



Awesome!


----------



## Scott DeWar

if you don't log off and your computer remembers your password, you don't log off until you click the log off button.


----------



## jonesy

Hmm. I'm pretty sure I don't have any passwords saved on my computer, but I did install a new version of Opera, so the settings may have changed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Of maybe your computer got tired of asking for your password?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I finally finished watching the end of The Legend of Korra.  Good show.

Yay for not being able to sleep at all...


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh wow i have family drama! I am being evicted by my brother, so if I disappear, worry not, its not my intestinal malfunction again


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, Scott, you are like a s**tstorm lightning rod!  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

on top of that, I was just scheduled for my cateract surgery, second eye. still have 8 more to go, then my big eye in front.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tempus non fugit?

http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/20...rgues-controversially-that-time-is-real?lite=


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Tempus non fugit?
> 
> http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/20...rgues-controversially-that-time-is-real?lite=



Umm. Is he talking about the arrow of time (which is a really old theory), or Loschmidt's paradox, or is he really saying that he believes everything is predetermined? That's a really badly written article. Doesn't make it clear what is being talked about.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Umm. Is he talking about the arrow of time (which is a really old theory), or Loschmidt's paradox, or is he really saying that he believes everything is predetermined? That's a really badly written article. Doesn't make it clear what is being talked about.




I was confused too, I was hoping more learned minds would **ENLIGHTEN** me


----------



## jonesy

Well, arrow of time is basically the question of whether cause and effect only travel in one direction. Assuming that time could be reversed (this is just as a thought experiment, not as an actual assumption that it could be), if you shoot an arrow towards a target and then reverse time, could the energy unleashed in the arrows passage re-enter the arrow and send it back to the bow? In other words, could cause become the effect and effect the cause in a time reversed scenario? If there is even a slight difference then time has a definite direction that can be measured. The problem is that some processes are reversible and symmetric, and some are not. Quantum physics seem to operate on different laws than macro physics.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Well, arrow of time is basically the question of whether cause and effect only travel in one direction. Assuming that time could be reversed (this is just as a thought experiment, not as an actual assumption that it could be),
> 
> if you shoot an arrow towards a target and then reverse time, could the energy unleashed in the arrows passage re-enter the arrow and send it back to the bow?
> 
> In other words, could cause become the effect and effect the cause in a time reversed scenario? If there is even a slight difference then time has a definite direction that can be measured. The problem is that some processes are reversible and symmetric, and some are not. Quantum physics seem to operate on different laws than macro physics.




That is an interesting question. 

hypatheticly, woul the energy needed to reverse time have to equal the energy spent between the point where you want to go and the time you are going to?

is there enough energy in the universe to do this?


if s,
What amount of matter would be needed to be destroyed to create this energy?


----------



## Wereserpent

You can not comprehend the magnitude of my presence.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What about comprehending that Magneto dude and his presents?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear the girls find magneto attractive


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What about comprehending that Magneto dude and his presents?




Why does he have presents?  Is it his birthday?


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Why does he have presents?  Is it his birthday?








"I have cake."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I hear the girls find magneto attractive




Total chick magnet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have not started the game I have been planning on running.  I have been ramping up my effort to run it in some respects but it seems that the more I think about it the more frustrated I get...  

I know many of the western tropes and ideas  that were discussed earlier could be easily transported into any setting,  but I find myself struggling with coming up with the settings context. For instance,  essentially if you think of the standard western it is not unlike the "Points of light" concept: small  isolated communities, an often unsavory vestige of civilisation,  and untold numbers of unseen dangers that lurks in the wilderness.  Both have a similar context. Both have often have a war that devastated a nation and the setting is considered to be in the frontier. That is where some of my problems lie as a result of not having much of a developed map of the world beyond maybe a 200  X 300 mile region. 








-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Side note,  finding miniatures is annoying. For groups of mooks there is only Warhammer, which is expensive (even though they are resin) and for solitary characters there is only Reaper minis which can also be expensive since they are all pewter. 

If only hero clix made a western shoot out or a 1700s or 1800s based  game ... 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

too bad you cant use card stock on a cheap plastic base


----------



## Relique du Madde

Using those card ones feels cheap... And isn't  as cool as having a mini. 

You would think that in the age of 3D printers the cost of minis would go down.. 

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Using those card ones feels cheap... And isn't  as cool as having a mini.
> 
> You would think that in the age of 3D printers the cost of minis would go down..
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Maybe when the cost of 3d printers goes down!  From what I hear those things are still really freaking expensive.


----------



## jonesy

The smaller 3d printers are inside the 2000 dollar price range. Which is a lot less than what laser printers used to cost when they came out for the public.

What the material that you use for the printing costs I don't know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is it paintable?


----------



## jonesy

I think with acrylic paint, yes.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I am no longer working at my job.  Apparently during my one week of training my boss's boss decided I was making too many "executive decisions" and I was let go.  Whatever the crap that means.  I'm being trained in new software and new responsibilities.  I barely know what I'm doing!  How can I be making "executive decisions..."  I assume they realized they didn't need an extra person or I was beyond their budget or something like that and that's the only reason they could give...


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's just lame. 

Maybe its a euphemism for "Oh crap the new guy is making me look bad!'

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My face is officially palmed on your behalf.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> That's just lame.
> 
> Maybe its a euphemism for "Oh crap the new guy is making me look bad!'
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> My face is officially palmed on your behalf.





ditto this and that

I too am having drama. getting a partial disability check, have to move after all, Rx refil system screwed up and surgery in 10 days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In non-dramatic news, I have gotten to the point of daily dog-walking distance is up to 2 miles.


----------



## Scott DeWar

keep going! I am at half that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

4 days and nuthin? hello??


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, it takes me a while...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well Here is some news about me: I get my second lens removal cataract surgery Thursday the 16th!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm looking forward to the Ender's Game movie!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jdvn1 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Ender's Game movie!




Just imdb'd it, looks great!


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm still busy looking for employment.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My gaming group started a little thread about good books to read, and I suggested a few series, including wiki links to let the others have a clue as to what I was recommending.

...and in the process, discovered that 3 of the series had books I had not seen in stores, ever.  So I trid to order them at B&N today, only to find that some were out of print, even though they were only a couple years old.


_Now the hunt begins in ernest..._


----------



## Scott DeWar

What are they? I would like to help if you like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah, don't worry about it- I gots me some good connections!

FWIW, there's the latest one in Niven's _Dream Park _series, several in Barbara Hambly's Benjamin January mysteries, and the last couple in _The Retrieval Artist_ series by Kristine Kathryn Rusch.

What kills me is is that:

1) the oldest ones are from 2009, and most are out of print.  Even some hat are only a couple of years old.

2) I go into bookstores all the damn time, and never saw a single one of these books.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Check on Columbia Books
Columbia, Missouri
http://www.columbiabooksonline.com/


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just saw an anime that made me loose SAN points..

The premise is that the entities from the Cthulhu mythos are on earth to protect it from space criminals and that Nyarlatheotep'a human form is a cute girl who is in love with some random human dude she's assigned to protect since he's a wierdness magnet.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Haiyore! Nyaruko-san?

The weird (less weird) thing about that show is that they sort of switch the characters around. Nyarlathotep as a good guy (girl), and Nodens as a bad guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I just saw an anime that made me loose SAN points..
> 
> The premise is that the entities from the Cthulhu mythos are on earth to protect it from space criminals and that Nyarlatheotep'a human form is a cute girl who is in love with some random human dude she's assigned to protect since he's a wierdness magnet.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




I lost wisdom just reading that


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I soooooo want to kick my young cousin in the nuts right now.

I cleared my schedule tonight to make dinner for me, my parents, his mom, and him: corn on the cob, boiled baby golden potatoes, and a potful of 4oz lobster tails.  I even clarified butter.  They didn't show on time, but eventually, his mom showed up to take some home for the two of them.  I asked if he was OK.

Turns out he just didn't want to get up, come over, and eat.

Had I been in charge of the evening, I might have thrown my Aunt out for suggesting he should have some of that dinner.

I'll cool off eventually.  But I won't forget this rudeness.  The next time it happens, there will be a discussion.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I soooooo want to kick my young cousin in the nuts right now.
> 
> I cleared my schedule tonight to make dinner for me, my parents, his mom, and him: corn on the cob, boiled baby golden potatoes, and a potful of 4oz lobster tails.  I even clarified butter.  They didn't show on time, but eventually, his mom showed up to take some home for the two of them.  I asked if he was OK.
> 
> Turns out he just didn't want to get up, come over, and eat.
> 
> Had I been in charge of the evening, I might have thrown my Aunt out for suggesting he should have some of that dinner.
> 
> I'll cool off eventually.  But I won't forget this rudeness.  The next time it happens, there will be a discussion.




Dang, free food, free LOBSTER?!  I would WALK all the way over to your house if I had to!  And if you weren't on the other side of the United States from me...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I soooooo want to kick my young cousin in the nuts right now.
> 
> I cleared my schedule tonight to make dinner for me, my parents, his mom, and him: corn on the cob, boiled baby golden potatoes, and a potful of 4oz lobster tails.  I even clarified butter.  They didn't show on time, but eventually, his mom showed up to take some home for the two of them.  I asked if he was OK.
> 
> Turns out he just didn't want to get up, come over, and eat.
> 
> Had I been in charge of the evening, I might have thrown my Aunt out for suggesting he should have some of that dinner.
> 
> I'll cool off eventually.  But I won't forget this rudeness.  The next time it happens, there will be a discussion.






Dog Moon said:


> Dang, free food, free LOBSTER?!  I would WALK all the way over to your house if I had to!  And if you weren't on the other side of the United States from me...




Dang. I'd start walking if i didn't have eye surgery manana!


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Haiyore! Nyaruko-san?
> 
> The weird (less weird) thing about that show is that they sort of switch the characters around. Nyarlathotep as a good guy (girl), and Nodens as a bad guy.



 That's the one.  I only watched one episode and can't decide if it's worth continuing.  It seems like it might get annoying.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> lobster




I never got why people like eating sea roaches and sea spiders...

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*re: DannyAlcatraz/Lobster*



Relique du Madde said:


> I never got why people like eating sea roaches and sea spiders...
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Because we likes it! it gooooody and yommy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Because we likes it! it gooooody and yommy!




Yah yah!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I never got why people like eating sea roaches and sea spiders...




1) Tasty

2) preemptive strike against the scouts of the gods from 'neath the waves

3) _Very_ tasty.

For the record, I eat all kinds of aquatic beasties: fish, mollusks, crustaceans...I've even had the occasional echinoderm.

The joys of being a creole...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The joys of being a creole...




I love me some good jambalya! oooo-weee!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;M9aF9_mZDyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9aF9_mZDyY[/video]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Haiyoru! Nyaruko-san is weird enough that it caught my interest.  I'm at the episode after Hastur joint the group and I can't help thinking this is shaping up to be one of the most messed up harem shows around.   Seriously, any CoC investigator would have gouged out their heart about now.


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Oh hey, Danny is an elemental prince of evil now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sez who?


----------



## jonesy

Your experience level.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Where/how are you seeing that?  I don't see that!


----------



## jonesy

Hover your mouse over the green experience bar under your name.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Oh hey, Danny is an elemental prince of evil now.




Nice.  I'm still a stupid Defender.  I clearly don't do enough around here to get me XP...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah- viewing from tablet...doesn't seem to work.  Maybe I just have fat fingers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still level 18


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I am still level 18




It's still a cooler title than my own, so you can't complain too much!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I tried to advance you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*17 seconds of D'Oh!*

http://www.hulu.com/watch/1271


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, I tried to advance you!




I know.  I appreciate that.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Man, I love the post surgery vision with out the cataract!


----------



## jonesy

I deleted a blog on tumblr, and got the message "you have reached your daily limit".

Let me say that again. I removed something. That's a spam control. I didn't post anything. I didn't start a new anything. I got hit with spam control for removing something from existance.

That's like leaving a forum somewhere, going to another forum, and getting told that you can't post there that day because you left the other place.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Truly epic!  That's deserving of a macro image meme.  



-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

other then the news on tmblr being acquired, i have no idea who or what they are. They sound like trouble, personally.


----------



## jonesy

It's basically like this: you can make a blog, or several blogs, based on the idea of sharing images, videos or thingamagigs. There's usually a theme that people use the blogs for (often the theme is just 'random stuff'), and you can have several blogs under the same account. When you post an image, video, or thingmagig it shows up in the tumblrverse under the tags that you've tagged it with. People following that tag then have the thing that you posted automatically pop up on their tumblr. It's an easy way to share stuff you find interesting or fun with a lot of people (or an easy way to see that stuff by following the tags).


----------



## jonesy

Here's an example of a specific tumblr blog I've been following. Posts game of thrones, anime, video games (a lot of pokemon and nintendo), and funny stuff:

http://jibbahjabbahwock.tumblr.com/


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, so its a blogging sight. I See.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I read somewhere that an average dog can pull @3x its weight, which is better than the average human.

Well, last night, my doggies proved it: the 2 of them together are about 100lbs.  I weigh @260lbs.  I was out on a walk with them, and I had them sitting on the grass for a moment to let someone and her dog pass.  I did this because they're both having aggression issues with other dogs (mainly) and sometimes with certain humans.

Well, the woman's dog...well, more of a mop, really...decided to say something in our direction.  It set my dogs off: suddenly, I found myself sprawled in the ground as they lunged.  I still had their leashes attached to me, and I actually managed to grab one by the harness, but the younger one was more elusive, and was actually at the limits of her leash, barking her head off at the other dog.

After I reeled her in, I had them both pinned to the ground alongside me.  We stayed there for about 10 minutes while other people passed though the neighborhood on foot, bike, skateboard or in cars.  Every time they so much as twitched, the harness got a shake and a "No!" command.

Professional training is obviously in order.

In fairness, it had been a rough walk for them considering their issue: we encountered no less than 10 other dog-walking groups- some more than once- and a cat.  So by the time this woman & dog was spotted- *on our side of the street!!!!*- they had already had a lot of stimulus.

No excuse, though.  No excuse.  Gonna talk to their vet in the next few days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In cuter news, the younger dog took the tv remote away from my Mom and tossed it to me.  I'm unsure as to whether she wanted me to change the channel or toss it back...


----------



## Scott DeWar

What was your mom watching?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I actually don't recall- I had just stepped into the room to discuss something and the dog reacted instantly.  I didn't realize what she had done.  The remote landed at my feet and mom gave a startled yelp.  I looked down.  I had the remote.

And Miss Dog was wearing her happy smile.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maybe it was a cat show!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

My neice'z sister taught her cat to play fetch.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> My neice'z sister taught her cat to play fetch.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




if she is your neice'z sister, then she is your neice too, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> if she is your neice'z sister, then she is your neice too, right?




Nope.  My niece is the only one of her siblings who is related to me (via her dad, my half brother).

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, got it.

Personally, and this is going to be a bit contorted and twisted logic, but here goes .. .. .. .. ..

my half-sister's first husband's younger brother's son and daughter are counted as my niece and nephew. Matt's life was given in the fight against piracy in the gulf of Aden. The loss of him was counted as loss of a family member.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've started to create my own board game.  It's kind of a combination of Runebound, Runewars, Arkham Horror and Dungeons and Dragons with a little bit of my own mixture added in.  Best thing is... I'm designing it to be coop!

You might be able to guess it, but yeah, I'm an FFG fan.  

Do I expect it to go anywhere, makes lots of money and stuff?  No, not really, but hopefully it'll be fun to play for me and my friends.


----------



## Knightfall

Hi all.


----------



## Knightfall

I just thought I'd point out to you guys that I still lurk on E.N. World. However, I spend most of my time over at The Piazza. I finished up my latest night class in April, and now I have time to run a new World of Kulan PbP game (D&D v.3.5), which has just begun on The Piazza. I've got four players right now, but I could use one or two more, so I thought I'd put out a feeler to the Hive to see if any of you might be willing to come on over to participate. If not, no worries. I just wanted to share.

Here's the main recruitment thread for the game: New Kulan PbP Campaign


----------



## Dog Moon

That sounds like fun.  I remember wanting to join the last time you were about to start a campaign.  I'd join but honestly, with pbp games I tend to either post like a LOT in a day or two but then I go like a week without posting anything.  Dunno why, but that's just the way I am. Is why I haven't really tried to join a pbp game even though I haven't played in real life for almost a year.  Dang, I just realized how long it's been.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> That sounds like fun.  I remember wanting to join the last time you were about to start a campaign.  I'd join but honestly, with pbp games I tend to either post like a LOT in a day or two but then I go like a week without posting anything.  Dunno why, but that's just the way I am. Is why I haven't really tried to join a pbp game even though I haven't played in real life for almost a year.  Dang, I just realized how long it's been.



I think you actually joined my failed Aerie of the Crow God PbP here back before it sputtered out... hm,, let me check...

Yep, here's your PC in character thread: Reneg Desrek.

It's too bad it died. I'm hoping for better results with this new game. Plus, I feel it will be easier to keep track of on The Piazza. The PbP forums here on ENW are always so crowded with posts. (Plus, it means that Charles (i.e. Rev) can play.)

I want a post two to three times (at the minimum) per week for this new game, which I've set on the continent of Kanpur. I know peoples lives often get in the way, so I don't want to force my players to have to post EVERY day. It will fluctuate, of course.

Regardless, there is a standing invite for you if you decide you want to come on over and give it a go. If not, you can simply visit and read the evolving plot. (BTW, is Blackrat still a Hiver?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat mostly lurks.  I think the rapid fire changes that happened to enworld before the site was hacked into the oblivion drove him off.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, maybe I will join.  Let me take a look at the stuff and see what I can come up with.

Looks like you could use a Rogue or Arcane Caster.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Well, maybe I will join.  Let me take a look at the stuff and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Looks like you could use a Rogue or Arcane Caster.



Absolutely. You could even split the difference and pick bard as your class. Do you have a copy of PHB II for v.3.5? If so, I'd be willing to let you try the beguiler class.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> Absolutely. You could even split the difference and pick bard as your class. Do you have a copy of PHB II for v.3.5? If so, I'd be willing to let you try the beguiler class.




Hrm, beguiler could be fun.  Never actually played one of those.

Unfortunately I don't think I'll ever be able to play another Bard.  I had an ultimately awesome Bard once that no other Bard will ever be able to compare to.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon, I've posted my reply here: New World of Kulan PbP Campaign on The Piazza!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Blackrat mostly lurks.  I think the rapid fire changes that happened to enworld before the site was hacked into the oblivion drove him off.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.



Thanks for the info.

BTW, how are you doing, Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm alright.  Things are to be expected considering everything that's been going on with the family and all.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oofta.  Making a 3.5 character for the pbp.  I like Pathfinder better and one of the reasons why is the combined Skill List.  I went through all the skill I wanted and there were 19 of them!  Even with 6 + 5 for my class I'm still super short.  In Pathfinder, that definitely would have sufficed for everything I wanted.


----------



## Scott DeWar

one of the reasons why I like PF over 3.5 as well.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Oofta.  Making a 3.5 character for the pbp.  I like Pathfinder better and one of the reasons why is the combined Skill List.  I went through all the skill I wanted and there were 19 of them!  Even with 6 + 5 for my class I'm still super short.  In Pathfinder, that definitely would have sufficed for everything I wanted.



Well, it's always going to be a necessary evil for a World of Kulan campaign. There is no way that I'm going to convert it to Pathfinder. I've created WAY too much content for the world to try to go through it all and change it. (I'm also weird in that I kind of wish the skill list was even more complex. Heh.)


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm alright.  Things are to be expected considering everything that's been going on with the family and all.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.



Well, here's some positive energy I'm tossing your way!


WHHHEEEEEE!!!

heh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I become the target of a location-spoofing copycat troll on Ingress.  Everywhere I go they follow. 

I've actually been very public about it since I'm one of those very well known players.


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just bought this:





Don't get too excited- if you can't tell, it's the MicroCrush Pix 3w amp, small enough to hold in my hand.  I picked it up not so much for my guitar, but to use with an old Teac microphone and an Korg Px4 to do funny voice effects...most likely on game night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sure you are...  We all know what you are really going to do with it, mainly scare little children and ultra religious folk during Halloween.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Blackrat mostly lurks.  I think the rapid fire changes that happened to enworld before the site was hacked into the oblivion drove him off.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Lurk is such a strong word... I don't do even that anymore. I check the hive once in a month or so and that's about it...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Sure you are...  We all know what you are really going to do with it, mainly scare little children and ultra religious folk during Halloween.





Bah- I can do the heavy metal growl that is all the vogue these days.  That usually does the trick!


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I become the target of a location-spoofing copycat troll on Ingress.  Everywhere I go they follow.
> 
> I've actually been very public about it since I'm one of those very well known players.



What's the benefit for someone to do that on Ingress? Just causing annoyance, or is there a game mechanical reason?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Lurk is such a strong word... I don't do even that anymore. I check the hive once in a month or so and that's about it...




black rat lives!!




*MUA HA HA HA! ALL HAIL HIS MAJESTY!​​*​​​


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Lurk is such a strong word... I don't do even that anymore. I check the hive once in a month or so and that's about it...



 Luckily we trudge along at a reasonable pace.  


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bah- I can do the heavy metal growl that is all the vogue these days.  That usually does the trick!



 You need to make YouTube of you doing death metal gravel voice.



jonesy said:


> What's the benefit for someone to do that on Ingress? Just causing annoyance, or is there a game mechanical reason?



. If its a real spoofer then just to get gear and to attack without being noticeable.  If it's not, they just are being an annoyance (many of us think we know who is doing some of the spoof trolling cause twi resistance player became pariahs and are despised by many).



-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Lurk is such a strong word... I don't do even that anymore. I check the hive once in a month or so and that's about it...



Hi Blackrat!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Lurk is such a strong word... I don't do even that anymore. I check the hive once in a month or so and that's about it...




you know guys, we need to do a whole mess of posting so that next month when he comes back it takes forever to get through it all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Good idea who will we get to post the first non sequitur?


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tha will be me!





                            [h=1]Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller[/h]         

June 08, 2013
Previous feature


----------



## jonesy

Here's a funny bit of news from Sweden. You can't ban the wearing of skirts because that would be discrimination. The train company Arriva banned their train drivers from wearing shorts during summer. So now their train drivers, and some of their conductors too, are wearing skirts because it's too hot otherwise.

Makes me think what would happen if someones religion told them to wear shorts and then they moved to Sweden and became a train driver in that company. Would he get an exception? And then that person would be the only one in the company wearing shorts with everyone else in skirts.

Oh Sweden, don't ever change. 

What did the company say to all this? There will be a meeting in September to review the dress code.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, at least they are going to review it. 


on an aside, I just broke a molar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Deep inside a shark, it is dark and moist.


----------



## jonesy

Somewhere out there in the wilderness there is a wolf, all alone, questioning the meaning of life.
A rabbit bounces past him, deep in thought, not noticing the wolf. The rabbit is thinking of the carrots at the farm nearby beyond the slightly broken wall with the rabbit sized hole. The rabbit sized hole is beckoning.
The wolf, noticing the rabbit, noticing how the rabbit ignores it, now wonders if it is indeed a wolf, or something else entirely.
After all a rabbit should be running away from a wolf, not bouncing past it.
The wolf concludes that it is no longer a wolf, but something else.
It decides to ask the rabbit for an opinion.
It clears its throat, and.. the rabbit runs away.
The wolf, dissappointed, concludes that it is indeed a wolf.
But perhaps, for a moment, it had a chance to be something else.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[h=1]Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller[/h]         

June 07, 2013
Previous feature







Next feature
Current
 



I always loved this comic


[h=1]Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller[/h]         

June 06, 2013
Previous feature






Next feature
Current


----------



## Scott DeWar




----------



## Scott DeWar

Weeeeeeeeeeee! just got two teeth pulled and the pain killers have worn off!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just remember, No pain, no ... 

Sent via cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

I was intending to look for my missing watch, but I never found the time for it.


----------



## jonesy

Epic remix:

[video=youtube;d6SCHfF3ARE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6SCHfF3ARE[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*KHAAAAAAAAAAN!!!*_

*ahem*

We have been getting a free sample of HBO's channels on our cable sysem for a while now.  One of the things I did was record "Prometheus" when it aired a few days ago.  Well, it was preceeded in the schedule by some kind of fight that went long, so the first 10-15 minutes of my recording was the post-match interviews, etc.

So, predictably, "Prometheus" did not end at its scheduled time...meaning just as I'm watching the last survivor reacting to something she heard, the recording ends.

No prob- I'll just tape the next airing, right?  

The freebies ended today.





1st world problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just watched the original star trek episode of Seeds of space(?) where Khan is first met.


----------



## jonesy

Huh. I was just watching the Babylon 5 episode where Walter Koenig appears for the first time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Psi corps!


----------



## jonesy

Hah!


----------



## Scott DeWar

for <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION]:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RZzaHi-5lk0#at=146


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sungha can flat out play.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i noticed!


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Huh. I was just watching the Babylon 5 episode where Walter Koenig appears for the first time.




Now I think I'll have to do a B5 marathon once I'm finished with ST: Enterprise. I love every single episode with Bester in it...


----------



## Scott DeWar

hrmmm, I wonder if B5 is on hulu?

edit: nope.


----------



## Blackrat

However, I have one of these: http://www.desertshard.info/images/plog-content/images/sjards-test-collection/misc/bab5box2.jpg


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> However, I have one of these: http://www.desertshard.info/images/plog-content/images/sjards-test-collection/misc/bab5box2.jpg



They really went all out with that. It's even got The Legend of What The Hell Am I Watching.


----------



## Blackrat

True, and I completed the collection with The Lost Tales even. That plus the Legends are truly absurd...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am jealous! I will get my self that after i move here in a bit.


----------



## jonesy

Girls und Panzer OVA 6 details are surfacing:






Actually, scratch that, here's a Youtube clip:
[video=youtube;D_4u6liWpBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_4u6liWpBE[/video]


----------



## Relique du Madde

What no love for the angler-fish dance?

[video=youtube;3lRp2uvaaiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lRp2uvaaiE[/video]


----------



## jonesy

GuP v Dairanger


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> However, I have one of these: http://www.desertshard.info/images/plog-content/images/sjards-test-collection/misc/bab5box2.jpg




I have most of this collection.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Epic remix:
> 
> [video=youtube;d6SCHfF3ARE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6SCHfF3ARE[/video]




That was one of my favorite remixes.  OC Remix had a lot of crap, but it also had a fare amount of awesome stuff too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hello Dogmoon, long time no see, been busy?


----------



## jonesy

Ordered a japanese comic from, well, Japan. The estimated delivery time was 5-10 days. Ok. 6 days from when I ordered it I went online to check the tracking data. It said 7-12 days. Huh. Looked at where it was. Hong Kong. Waited a few more days. It said 10-20 days. Still in Hong Kong. Looked today. It's now been 14 days since I ordered it. Estimated delivery 15-30 days. It's still in Hong Kong. Like, are they reading it over there? Is it that good?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Your manga seems like it is obeying quantum rules: you can either know its true position or its true speed...









P.S.: because of AutoCorrect, I have become consciously aware that "manga" and "manta" differ by only one letter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Ordered a japanese comic from, well, Japan.  .. .. .. .. .. It's now been 14 days since I ordered it. Estimated delivery 15-30 days. It's still in Hong Kong. Like, are they reading it over there? Is it that good?




why yes, of course they are. Why else is it taking so long? They are passing it from customs agent to agent.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A parasytic crestacean similar to the pillbug becomes a tongue zombie in the mouth of a spotted rose snapper. yuch.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...

#nightmarefuel

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> #nightmarefuel
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Ah, so you liked that, eh?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog news:  the younger dog has recently started reacting to offered spoons of peanut butter as if they were poisoned...until the older dog takes a slurp.  Then she finishes off the treat.

I had to take care of the dogs since my dad had some early meetings to attend.  So knowing the above, I tried taking a lick of the PB first, then offering it to the youngster.  Worked like a charm.

I told my dad about it, so he tried it tonight.  Just like my experience, it worked perfectly.  My dad was thoroughly outdone, realizing that he has now become the dog's food tester.

Working theory: the young dog was royalty in a previous lifetime.


----------



## Scott DeWar

he sounds like he was.


----------



## jonesy

What to tell your daughter when she decides to become a space pirate:





Bold+Audacious=Bodacious


Also, get her some guns:


----------



## jonesy

Look, I'm barking up the tree. I'm doing it. See?
Is it the wrong tree? How should I know? What does the wrong tree look like? What's up there?
What is the right tree? What does barking at the right tree do? Is barking at the right tree supposed to accomplish a goal? Do things rain down from right trees barked at?
Are there more right trees or wrong trees? Do they hang out in little tree gangs plotting against each other?
Do they whisper to each other in the night? "Look, there is the wrong tree. See how wrong it is. It's even in the wrong place. Grew all wrong. Nothing up there but nothing, that's how wrong it is. Not even squirrels climb that tree to be barked up at."
Are the right trees tired of everything climbing them all the time? Are they tired of the barking?
Do I not feel bad if I am barked at? Do I not matter in your endeavour to bark at everything climbing me? Is that how they feel?
Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## jonesy

Blah. :I


----------



## jonesy

Oh, wow. 







If you haven't noticed I've been spending time catching up to anime I've missed.


----------



## jonesy

Haha!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Vo_wVKQMSBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_wVKQMSBc[/video]

And have you ever heard more perfect engrish?


----------



## jonesy

Anime, are you ok?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Overheard at a Beholder pub: "Hey!  My eyes are up _here_!""


----------



## jonesy

A remake of Star Wars. Starring:

- Cersei Lannister as Leia (with that bun hairdo Cersei has in the first episode).
- Jamie Lannister as Luke. D'oh.
- Tywin Lannister as Darth 'Who is Anakin?' Vader up in your space blowing up your planets.
- Joanna Lannister as Padmé Amidala.
- Grand Maester Pycelle as General Veers. 
- Ned Stark as Obi-Wan Kenobi.
- Olenna Tyrell (the book version) as Yoda.
- Davos Seaworth as Han Solo.
- Melisandre as Chewbacca. "Light them up, Chewie."
- Salladhor Saan as Lando Calrissian.
- Beric Dondarrion as Boba Fett. 
- Brienne of Tarth as IG-88.
- Jaqen H'gar as Zam Wesell.
- Jon Snow as Biggs Darklighter.
- Samwell Tarly as Porkins.
- Arya Stark as Wedge Antilles.
- Catelyn Stark as Admiral Ackbar.
- Theon Greyjoy as The Reek.
- Joffrey Baratheon as Palpatine.
- Bran Stark as 3-CPO.
- Summer as R2-D2.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Which anime were those caps from?

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Which anime were those caps from?



The potato ones are Maoyuu Maou Yuusha and Attack on Titan.

The last three are from Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei, Ikoku Meiro no Croisée, and Votoms (or Mellowlink possibly).



Edit: Also, the space pirate anime was Bodacious Space Pirates. And the woman kicking face is from Michiko to Hatchin.


----------



## jonesy

Watching Jormungand. It's sort of like Black Lagoon, but way more efficient with its plot. Arms dealer called Koko travels the world with her cutthroat team.







It's a bit goofy.





It's a bit.. whatever this is.





It's a bit out of its mind.





But mainly it's just ruthless.





I hear there was also a Black Lagoon crossover in the Manga, with a young Koko meeting Revy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was a bit disappointed by the Lone Ranger.  The movie could have been better if they cut the scenes in the 1930s.  Seriously I don't care if that kid is supposed to be the future Green Hornet... He just sucked the life out of the movie.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

I was watching A Certain Magical Index, and wasn't really feeling it. The show has some odd pacing issues and suffers from massive infodump. I was considering dropping the show, but then..

..the main character is in the hospital, and the girl protagonist attacks him and goes away all angry, and then the doctor walks in and says:
"You should see a doctor."

I think I'll keep watching.


----------



## megamania

Looking for a monkey miniature.  Thoughts?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Looking for a monkey miniature.  Thoughts?




Check out Reaper's familiar packs- lots of small animal minis in those.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Looking for a monkey miniature.  Thoughts?




Sorry, read that as miniature monkey. I was going to say something about DNA manipulation.


----------



## megamania

They have a familiar pack where the monkey can't be recognized as such and two others, one holding a keg of blackpowder and another a pistol.   Looking for something between the two.


----------



## megamania

DNA.... works but not in this case.....  damned laws.....


----------



## megamania

WHY CAN'T I POST ON MY sTORYHOURS?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Random monkey from rapier's pirate set.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> WHY CAN'T I POST ON MY sTORYHOURS?




Maybe it's a bug...  who knows.


On a side note, I love how you can kill someone in an altercation in Florida if there is no one to witness that you didn't start the fight.  Just in case, if I ever desire to shoot someone I will yell "STOP HITTING ME!" Right before I shoot.  #southparkisneverwrong


----------



## megamania

Its strange because I can post here.... but not on my John Play Storyhour


----------



## megamania

Curious.  For giggles I tried to post my Storyhour here and I can't.  Its like I can't copy / paste anything to EN World.


----------



## megamania

Gets better....  if I try to paste / post immediately it stops.    If I post BEFORE trying to paste then 'edit'  I can paste.     Wow.... so strange


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a bug, mega- I'd report it.


----------



## megamania

Reported but not sure if I'll get anywhere


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Only time will tell!


----------



## Blackrat

A while ago I told you I was studying to become electronics technician. Well, my studies are done but I didn't manage to find job from that line of work... Instead, as of today, I am an actual electrician 

Just wanted to let my friends know that for once, everything is going rather splendidly for me. All the stress and depression because of poor money situation is gone now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WO + OT = WOOT


----------



## Relique du Madde

So how much do you charge to hot wire a car?  



-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So how much do you charge to hot wire a car?



20-30%


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> A while ago I told you I was studying to become electronics technician. Well, my studies are done but I didn't manage to find job from that line of work... Instead, as of today, I am an actual electrician
> 
> Just wanted to let my friends know that for once, everything is going rather splendidly for me. All the stress and depression because of poor money situation is gone now.




So how do you like how a 4 way switch actually is part of a 3 way configuration and a 3 way switch is part of a two way configuration!?


----------



## Blackrat

I had to check what you were talking about. I haven't heard anyone use such silly names in finnish for those switches, though I suppose they might be actually called such in textbooks. But, there is certain logic to the naming.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The logic I have learned to be used was the number of screws to connect wires to the switches. I was not aware you were finnish, or I would have used a different terminology. Sorry for that. I have 10 years of being an electrician in the US.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm curently watching a rebroadcast of an episode of Samurai Jack- one I have never seen- on Boomerang.

_*DAMN!*_

I had forgotten how awesome that show was!  (Adding it to my recording schedule...)


----------



## jonesy

Hmm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gosh, now I KNOW English is a screwed up language.


----------



## Scott DeWar

On a side note, I drove a Chevy Malibu for 2 days and loved it!


----------



## Knightfall

Has anyone talked to [MENTION=23023]Dog Moon[/MENTION] recently?


----------



## Scott DeWar

He just reappeared in his pathfinder game he runs. he has been busy.


----------



## megamania

Hey....
Still having problems posting on my Storyhours....... any ideas?


----------



## jonesy

Eureka Seven.

Good plot: check.
Great visuals: check.
Diverse and interesting supporting cast: check.
Good music and sound effects: check.
Lead character is a whingy airheaded brat that you want killed off the minute he walks on screen, but he ends up staying and sucking time from everything else in the show just to squek his way past the plot with full plot armor on, all the while either complaining or being an oblivious idiot: so check it hurts.





You said it, kid. Worse than Shinji Ikari.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The main character on Eureka Seven was what killed that series for me.  I couldn't get passed his annoying characterization to even enjoy the series.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dear Santa,

So, When i was moving last month and I needed a car to run around. Chevy Malibu fron Enterprise for two days tells me I need one. It was so right. I really want one. With a sun roof.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I id something foolish... I got my self a Nexus 7. :-D 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did something wonderful: I woke up this morning!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> I did something wonderful: I woke up this morning!




I also did that but it wasn't wonderful 'cause the damn dog was barking.


- Sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But for me, since waking from the induced comma waking is a wonderful occurrence.


----------



## megamania

Back from Arcadia National park, Maine.


----------



## megamania

Still unable to post on Storyhours also.....


----------



## megamania

between the Storyhour I'm working on and vacationing in Maine..... I am thourghly enjoying watching Cutthroat Island


----------



## megamania

Not being able to post my Storyhours ..... sucks


----------



## megamania

Okay.... game on.


----------



## megamania

Back to being unable to post....sigh.....


----------



## jonesy

So what exactly is the problem with not being able to post story hours? I've never done it, but aren't they just regular forum posts?


----------



## megamania

Thus my confusion.  I can post here like this but I couldn't copy and post to continue my Storyhours.    Something with my server.   Once I stopped using Internet Explorer and went with Google Chrome the problems became less.


----------



## megamania

Now for the next curious thing ...... Why do my post counts sometimes repeat?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Thus my confusion.  I can post here like this but I couldn't copy and post to continue my Storyhours.    Something with my server.   Once I stopped using Internet Explorer and went with Google Chrome the problems became less.



Could they somehow be too large for your connection and it timeouts before posting? You could try doing them in parts. Post a short part of it, then edit the post and add more of it to the same post and save it, then edit the post again and add more and save, etc. It would be a pain, but if it worked..



megamania said:


> Now for the next curious thing ...... Why do my post counts sometimes repeat?



Repeat in what way?


----------



## megamania

Tried to post in pieces... 4 lines at a time.   Sometimes worked...some times not.    Hard to post Storyhours that way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Have you posted over in meta about  the issue?


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Have you posted over in meta about  the issue?
> 
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




Yes... that's how I got it worked out.  Seems strange but I need both Explorer and Chrome open.  One for the link and the other allows it.


----------



## megamania

quiet


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I tried out eBay for the first time today!

...and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.

The seller specified bidding could only be done if you had a PayPal account, and he wanted payment in 24 hours. So I made one of those and bid.

However, to fully activate a PayPal account, you need a code that only appears on your statement. I happen to be traveling right now, and can't get that code until I get home, near the end of the month. Even if i could, it hasn't even been posted to my account, and may not for 2-3 days according to my CC Company.

None of which I knew when I submitted my bid, and it all ads up to me not being able to pay within 24 hours, as he specified.

I feel douchey about the whole thing.  I won the auction, only to be unable to pay for it, even though I _could_ if he didn't demand PayPal.

This is mitigated by the fact that eBay has a potential remedy: he can offer the guitar to the next highest bidder.  Since I only edged out the others by @$1.77, he won't lose much.


----------



## jonesy

Bats are not blind. None of them. My mind is blown.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The seller specified bidding could only be done if you had a PayPal account, and he wanted payment in 24 hours.



Huh. I didn't know you could do that on Ebay. I was under the impression that they handled the transactions.


----------



## megamania

Firefox seems to have fixed all of Storyhour posting issues.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mutters...  damn smurfs damn their sat phones and and their mega fields from point f'ing loma to Kansas and Mexico...  

At least the Oreimo OVAs are up...  I must begrudgingly see the siscon route reach it's end.  That said, although Kuroneko was a cool character, I always hoped Manami would win out in the end.   My love of that character grew 10 fold during the "recent" background episode where she told Kirino that her obsession with Kyosuke was grossly inappropriate and down right creepy.  That scene must have been the best Face-Heel turn in Romantic Comedy Anime history.  So guess how I felt when I saw this happen:






If you guess, I cheered, you were correct.  But alas... only a fool would have not expected the ending to happen as it did.

Oh well there is always Stella Woman's Academy High School Division Class C3... Aka Girl und Panzer but with airsoft guns.  There  is also WATAMOTE and Sunday without God and The Eccentric Family.


----------



## jonesy

During GuP there was a lot of joking about how the next one should be battleships. Well, it's not exactly the same sort of show, but Arpeggio of Blue Steel is getting an anime adaptation:

[video=youtube;30GHXmIyWJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30GHXmIyWJk[/video]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmmm...  It's like they decided to set a space opera / galactic battle series on the ocean. :-D


----------



## jonesy

Speaking of C3-bu it just cracks me up every time the girls announce they are out of the game. Sounds to me like they're swearing. Hitto indeed (that's like damn or hell in Finnish).


----------



## jonesy

Like a broken wish I roam the seven seas of my boredom, seeking the Tortuga of dreamers.
Just beyond the horizon roams Ratisbon, threatening to close down the harbours.
The world is only as small as your imagination.
What is that on your flag, Henry Morgan?
Oh, it's just fire. Must be Tuesday.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;iGkvh7XpDQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGkvh7XpDQY[/video]

"I'm going to give you the Korsakoff test."
"That name rings a bell."
"No, that was Pavlov."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not tonight doctor, I've got a headache


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Have you posted over in meta about  the issue?
> 
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




yup


----------



## megamania

By using Firefox, Chrome and Explorer, I can seem to get on.  I have noticed the new security program is very aggressive and if it is updating, I cannot do anything on the internet.  It updates the moment I turn the net on everytime.    This may be my issue.   Go on the net and hang out before posting.


----------



## megamania

Beyond that-what is up folks?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Going under the knife this wednesday. May have to remain in  the hospital for 2 weeks or more.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Warn the nurses!


----------



## megamania

But some the nurses may like it


----------



## jonesy

What are we talking about? Nurses like knives?


----------



## jonesy

Been watching Claymore. It's a really interesting anime and I like the style and the setup. But for crying out loud, I'm only through the second episode and they've already gone through the whole 'Claymores themselves are half-monster' thing twenty times (and I'm not even exaggerating). I get it, shut up already. Not even werewolf stories spend this much time talking about the half-monster aspect.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> What are we talking about? Nurses like knives?




naw, warning the nurses of the ornery critter known as David Johannes that uses the pseudonym Scott DeWar on En World. he is a bull headed stubborn old fart


----------



## Relique du Madde

Watamote... most cringe worthy anime in existence. 

It's like watching a puppy play with a teddy bear on a side walk only realize that the side walk it is playing on is a rail crossing and two trains are about to collide head on into it.


----------



## jonesy

Tvtropes does classify it as Cringe Comedy. It could use a bit more comedy, though. If they're just doing commentary on the otaku culture it's fine, I suppose, but if they want to entertain too it needs more substance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grr...  Stupid tappatalk. I typed a reply like 3 times and it kept saying I wasn't logged in so it wasn't allowing me to quick reply.

The gist of what I posted was that Watamote probably appeals to the audience's subconscious desire of utilizing a masochistic projection rooted in schadenfreude to make themselves feel good about their otaku-ness.


----------



## jonesy

Now that you mention it I can't think of an anime that relies as much on shadenfreude as Watamote does.

Edit: the closest anything is probably Meet The Parents.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol... My message was mangled.  Damn you touch screen technology.  Why must you fail.

On a random note, the ending of las week's SWA episode bothered me, not because Yura cheated but because the circumstances behind her cheating was so flimsy and unrealistic that in an actual paintball or airgun match she would have made her kill shot then been eliminated.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fascinating...citizen.


----------



## jonesy

Hmm. A Paranoia campaign set in Mega City One. With the players not playing Judges or anyone connected to them. Might be even more brutal to the party than a normal Paranoia game. "The Hall of Justice is your friend, citizen."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah!  I wanna play Judged-R-EDD3!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dear Canada,

I take my hat off and bow to in gratitude. What for you ask? A front moved through last night giving much needed rain and temperatures that dropped from 90's to 60 - 70's. So needed. So wanted. So glad!

Truly and sincerely,
Scott DeWar
AKA IRL D Johannes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'll drink to that.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Hmm. A Paranoia campaign set in Mega City One. With the players not playing Judges or anyone connected to them. Might be even more brutal to the party than a normal Paranoia game. "The Hall of Justice is your friend, citizen."




i'd play that and suspect so would my group


----------



## megamania

That's some good memories.   We once did a campaign in Paranoia with the character theme of Lil' Rascals.   LOL.   The one player couldn't stop stuttering for two days he was so into it.


----------



## megamania

For something different in my John Play Storyhour I decided to mix music in the storyline.   I have two of the five done so far.   What do you think?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?268965-John-play-Hero-for-hire/page10


----------



## trappedslider

Happy Hobbit Day may you enjoy many meals


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was just letting my doggies get some late-night yard fun since the weather is getting cooler, and, joy of joys, I just had to report gunfire in my neighborhood at 12:45AM.  A couple dozen shots at least, possibly ongoing.  (I went inside.)

Nothing serious, I'm thinking, probably just a bunch of jerkwads taking potshots at local wildlife in the big-ass easement a couple hundred yards from my house.  But damnit, its the middle of the night in the middle of a damn city!


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> For something different in my John Play Storyhour I decided to mix music in the storyline.   I have two of the five done so far.   What do you think?
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?268965-John-play-Hero-for-hire/page10



That's not what I imagined you'd meant when you said that. I'm not sure I get it. Are you meant to imagine the song in the background as the line is read?


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was just letting my doggies get some late-night yard fun since the weather is getting cooler, and, joy of joys, I just had to report gunfire in my neighborhood at 12:45AM.  A couple dozen shots at least, possibly ongoing.  (I went inside.)
> 
> Nothing serious, I'm thinking, probably just a bunch of jerkwads taking potshots at local wildlife in the big-ass easement a couple hundred yards from my house.  But damnit, its the middle of the night in the middle of a damn city!



Gunshots inside a city. Potshots. Hundred yards. Nothing serious. Does not compute.


----------



## megamania

In my Storyhour the villians have the names of rock groups and I used their song titles within the story itself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Gunshots inside a city. Potshots. Hundred yards. Nothing serious. Does not compute.




The easement is a couple hundred yards from my house.  It is a marshy grassland flanked by businesses and a RR track to the South, and houses to the North, with all kinds of utility towers (power lines, telephone, etc.) running up its center.  It is wider than most football fields (pick your version) and a few miles long.  It has a number of bird, rodent, and reptile species in it, as well as beavers and a pack of coyotes.  If they stood on the sidewalk and fired along its length, there would be almost no chance of amy humans being in their LOS (at night) within the range of most man-portable firearms.  So nothing serious, IF...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> In my Storyhour the villians have the names of rock groups and I used their song titles within the story itself.




So a villain named Queen might have an ability called "Sheer Heart Attack"?


----------



## megamania

Motley Crue had song titles like Louder Than Hell, Wildside, Danger  and so on....


----------



## jonesy

A man was walking down a road of evergreen picture postcard landscapes. Suddenly a monster ambushed him, like a locomotive jumping towards you from behind a tree would. A chill ran down the mans spine, the way you'd run through mounds of leaves in the autumn, wild and laughing. He was scared and the fear had a mind of its own. The fear also had a small attention span and it had already grown bored. The boredom grew and grew ever so larger until finally it became so heavy that the floor gave way and it fell down into the basement. And thus the fear decided to go home as it had work the next day and would need to wake up early. The man, now with not a scare in the world, charged the monster head on and ended up needlessly throwing his life away. Luckily a passing catcher caught the flying life as it sailed past him in a handsome galleon. The monster, confused by all this, turned on its tail and yelped, having stepped on its tail. Poor monster, not even a penny in its pockets. The man had no mercy and so he had to leave to go buy some.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, Saturday my gut area is hurting  more and more. Walked the mile and a half to the VA emergency room at 9:30 Pm. They admidded me at 2 am Sunday. Just got out yesterday. An abscess had formed and was trying to pop out of my belly skin. Also had about a gallon of fluid built up within my abdomen where they had done the ab muscle wall rebuild. lost a total of 13 lbs during this stay. Hospital food is atrocious, what can I say. doing well now.

The pain felt like I had eaten a full turkey with stuffing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, son!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn, son!




My thoughts exactly.  Well, without the son part.  I don't think like that.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I finally got a job.  It starts in a week.  Unemployment money not enough.  So far behind on bills.    Internet got shut off.  Energy bill kept threatening to turn off my energy.  Hate to think of where my credit card bills are at now.  I couldn't afford to pay them so they've sat ignored for a while.

But I've started this consulting thing on the side, hopefully it'll bring in a few bucks.  Also borrowing money to get my book published.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.  Friend and I are working on a board game.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.  We're also working on an Adventure Path for Pathfinder.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.  And we're talking about what else we think Pathfinder could use and work on publishing some other books for Pathfinder.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.

But at least I've found a full-time job.  That should be good enough to pay the bills and slowly catch up.  Everything else will just be bonuses!


----------



## Dog Moon

It's been a while since I've been around.  I missed the Hive.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> It's been a while since I've been around.  I missed the Hive.



I've been around, and I've missed the Hive.


----------



## Kramodlog

So this is the Hive? 

Interesting.


----------



## jonesy

goldomark said:


> So this is the Hive?
> 
> Interesting.



There's been a ton of Hive threads here. Started before I joined the forums. Used to be a really active place. Now it's just a bunch of people.


----------



## Kramodlog

Plebians? Ewwww.


----------



## jonesy

Lemon Curry?


----------



## Kramodlog

Cutey Honey?


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dog Moon

Well, there was a point when much of the activity was done by a single person.... only most of us didn't realize it at the time...


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Kramodlog

Oy. My "anal" neighbor in the condominium complex is starting to act up. She wants stuff done, the way she wants its. Why did I want to be on the board?


----------



## jonesy

goldomark said:


> Oy. My "anal" neighbor in the condominium complex is starting to act up. She wants stuff done, the way she wants its. Why did I want to be on the board?



Power? Control? All the other unrealistic things?


----------



## Kramodlog

Nah, I'm cheap. You get a reduction of your montly contribution when you're on the board.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So I finally got a job.  It starts in a week.  Unemployment money not enough.  So far behind on bills.    Internet got shut off.  Energy bill kept threatening to turn off my energy.  Hate to think of where my credit card bills are at now.  I couldn't afford to pay them so they've sat ignored for a while.
> 
> But I've started this consulting thing on the side, hopefully it'll bring in a few bucks.  Also borrowing money to get my book published.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.  Friend and I are working on a board game.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.  We're also working on an Adventure Path for Pathfinder.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.  And we're talking about what else we think Pathfinder could use and work on publishing some other books for Pathfinder.  Hopefully that'll bring in a few bucks.
> 
> But at least I've found a full-time job.  That should be good enough to pay the bills and slowly catch up.  Everything else will just be bonuses!




Also in a crap spot with being unemployed...

What makes it worse is that California's employment  development department (they handle unemployment) fubar'ed their system when upgrading it so I haven't gotten a check in a while and they keep asking the info for the last week of last month and the first week of this month (which I gave them three tines already)  :/


----------



## Dog Moon

Employment Development Department.  What a Terrible name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn, son!






Dog Moon said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Well, without the son part.  I don't think like that.




thanks guyz! back to 3 mile walk per day. fast recovery. Body aches today because i walked 6 miles yesterday. Had to walk twice to the VA.



Dog Moon said:


> So I finally got a job.  It starts in a week.
> *edit*
> But at least I've found a full-time job.  That should be good enough to pay the bills and slowly catch up.  Everything else will just be bonuses!




_*WAHOOOOO!!!!*_

I  have the annoying home nurses again, ones who seem to know no more then I do, if not less.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## jonesy

I thought Mirai Nikki ended really abruptly, but then I realized there was an OVA I hadn't seen that continues the story. Good ending. Weird way to cut it in two like that.


----------



## megamania

Looking for my EN World non-USA teammates and heroes........

 Fischer Elementary School
 c/o Mr. P and 5th Grade Class
 Arlington VT
 05250

 It would tickle a lot of happy kids  

The fifth grade teacher at my school is looking for post cards from outside of the USA.  Below is his Facebook request.


"If anyone outside of VT (especially the U.S.!) wants to send my class a postcard from their area, it would be GREATLY appreciated! The most we've ever gotten is 4 out of the 7 continents. The kids are all jazzed up this year!! =0). Thanks soooooo much!"


----------



## jonesy

Sure. Does it need to say anything special?

Hmm. I wonder if I could find some Swedish postcards here so I could send one of those as well. 

What are the 4 continents they have cards from?


----------



## Dog Moon

Is Antarctica one of the continents they have a postcard from?


----------



## megamania

I have asked him.  I hope to get answers by Friday


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FWIW, here's a few pix of that easement.  Its a couple hundred yards wide, and it is actually in a depression.  The place I was standing when I took these pix is a storage facility, and those trees you can see are 25-40' tall.


----------



## Scott DeWar

how depressing.

gloom despair and agony on me

deep dark _*DEPRESSION*_, excessive misery

if it wern't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all

gloom despair and agony on me


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvU4CC6s2e4&sns=em


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;SrD8NxCLYw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrD8NxCLYw0[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Genl242_ZU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Genl242_ZU8[/video]

The most American! game ever made. Except it's Japanese.


----------



## Kramodlog

[video=youtube;xFVdvXGIT34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFVdvXGIT34[/video]


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> [video=youtube;xFVdvXGIT34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFVdvXGIT34[/video]




Oh man, I haven't heard this song in a while.  Rammstein is great!


----------



## Dog Moon

That game looks freaking awesome.  But seriously... outerspace?  What the?

"For a long time I've been wondering how that beautiful building would look if it were destroyed. "

"Surrender now while your crimes are not so serious."

Lots of good quotes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rammstein = Kraftwerk mit Haltung


----------



## Relique du Madde

The president in that game needs to speak with a southern accent.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;yesbbJxDmKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yesbbJxDmKw[/video]


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> [C] stuff



I'm the only one who watched this series?


----------



## jonesy

Darkness said:


> I'm the only one who watched this series?



Maybe? I only heard of it because of tvtropes. Naming the show just C seems like a pretty bad idea in terms of finding an audience. And outside of Japan it has a number of different names.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey guys, yesterday at the weekly doc visit I had one of the three drainage bulbs put into me on 23 Sept was removed and I was told I could ride a bike!!! Naturly I went out to buy a bike, helmet and headlight. Now I need my cable and lock from my brother's home. easy enough.


----------



## jonesy

That's great! Happy to hear you're doing better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One step...or pedal...at a time, dude!  Keep on...errr...bikin'!


----------



## Scott DeWar

A paltry 2 miles today. lungs need lots of work still.


----------



## megamania

Ah carp..... Vermont's main DnD convention is next month and I don't have the money to go.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

major sunkage


----------



## Relique du Madde

Several things happened....

1 - Laptop died.  It powered off during updating which caused an important windows file to vanish and the hard disk to become corrupt. 


For those who a play ingress...
2 - I fought in the Ingress 13Magnus event.  We were out numbered, we lost; but more importantly I had fun and I got to become a walking nuke.

3 - I got interviewed by the Ingress Report as part of 13Magnus.

Oh and I forgot, I was apart of that one Project Cloverfield op that was in the Ingress report a few weeks back.  I was part of the "Wolfpack" crew who was fighting in the trenches of Rustin California.


----------



## jonesy

Not pictured: sanity.


----------



## Scott DeWar

WEEEEEEEEEEE! I was cyber attacked! Had to get a new computer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I recristen thee..."Lightning Rod"


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will have to show you a sticker given to me by some folks who know me really well. I will photo it and show it tomorrow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

At least being cyber attacked is better then "computer shut off for some reason during the update so the hard drive got fubared"

I now have a touch screen laptop running windows 8.1.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have 8.0 on a dell with 1000 gb hard drive. What am I gunna do with 1000 gigs? I never used more then 60 of my other's 256 gigs. sheesh. need to get firefox on here too. headed home now, by all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott. You can DL the 8.1 upgrade from the windows app store.   It adds a "start button" 

I have no clue how much memory my laptop has. Lol it was either 750 gb or 1tb.  don't care probably won't even fill half of it up.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is it free? n.m. working on getting this d.l.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it's a free update for everyone running Win 8


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like free!


----------



## megamania

Allo world of the Hive.      There is competition for a thread for "whatever".    Silly upstarts.


----------



## megamania

Free is for me.... except for bills and STDs


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> [various Kill Me Baby pics]
> 
> Not pictured: sanity.



I like Agiri a lot. Other KMB characters are acceptable also.


----------



## Scott DeWar

free love, comes with the gifts that keep on giving!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

megamania said:


> Allo world of the Hive.      There is competition for a thread for "whatever".    Silly upstarts.




First: It's not competition.  It's simply carrying a tradition from one place to another.  Our group has always had that thread and we strive to keep it going.  Had we not been unceremoniously executed where that thread was hosted it would not be here.  We appreciate that we have been permitted to transfer our tradition to this site but I can assure you it's not meant as competition.  We didn't even know this thread existed.

Second: Our thread seems a bit less ... scattered.  I don't think they're quite similar enough for ours to be considered competition.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep, not a competition.







_*BRING IT!!!*_





_*ahem*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Zombie_Babies the Hive is the one true thread; all others are false. 

 Back in the long time before,  the mods stood on their mountain and gave an utterance.  In that utterance there was a decree that there is to be one random/whatever/stream of consciousness thread and that the thread will be named the HIVE (because some one suggested that name).  They then prophesized that this thread will gain sentience and assimilate the entire enworld before a schism occurs that leads to the creation of multiple competing HIVES which will lead to the HIVE battling itself to the death to reestablish the cardinal rule that there shall be only one true HIVE.

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Kramodlog

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep, not a competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*BRING IT!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*ahem*_



Noob!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Relique du Madde said:


> Zombie_Babies the Hive is the one true thread; all others are false.
> 
> Back in the long time before,  the mods stood on their mountain and gave an utterance.  In that utterance there was a decree that there is to be one random/whatever/stream of consciousness thread and that the thread will be named the HIVE (because some one suggested that name).  They then prophesized that this thread will gain sentience and assimilate the entire enworld before a schism occurs that leads to the creation of multiple competing HIVES which will lead to the HIVE battling itself to the death to reestablish the cardinal rule that there shall be only one true HIVE.
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




I don't care what you think.  WDYWTTA is an OTTer tradition and will remain so as long as we wish it.  It's the only thread any OTTer ever actually kind of sort of almost respected and that makes it an institution.  No other thread matters so long as we have it.  This we know, have known and always will know.  So sayeth the OTTer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

.. .. .. .. .. one hive to rule them all and in the darkness bind them.


----------



## jonesy

Tyger tyger, burning bright. Suddenly monkey!


----------



## jonesy

Darkness said:


> I like Agiri a lot. Other KMB characters are acceptable also.


----------



## jonesy

By the by, I mentioned Arpeggio of Steel earlier. I just noticed that Crunchyroll has it:

http://www.crunchyroll.com/arpeggio-of-blue-steel

Relique said that the trailer made him think of a space opera. After having seen the show I have to agree. It really does. Ocean opera?


----------



## megamania

Not what I was getting at.   Sorry if the wording I used sounded that way


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Suddenly monkey!




Great name for a band.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Zombie_Babies said:


> I don't care what you think.  WDYWTTA is an OTTer tradition and will remain so as long as we wish it.  It's the only thread any OTTer ever actually kind of sort of almost respected and that makes it an institution.  No other thread matters so long as we have it.  This we know, have known and always will know.  So sayeth the OTTer.




The HIVE is also an institution, it existed since the dark days of "Noah's 3e Rumors" or what ever Enworld was called back during the days of web 1.0 prior to Y2K.  I don't know what that WDYWTTA is like, but this institution has several rooms with padded walls, electro-shock-probes, trays with dixie cups filled with pills, and a table with an nearly endless supply of deep fried asada chimichangas.  

Also, I don't trust Otters.  They like crushing things on their bellies with big heavy barnacle encrusted rocks. If they could, they would crush a human's skull with a lemon since they heard they are is filled with creamy nougat.  They love nougat just like they love beating clubs with baby seals (so cruel, so cruel).

If you are taking everything I've said in the last two posts seriously, it's because I decided not to use a smiley and my sarcasm isn't obvious.  Seriously, I was not being serious.



Darkness, Jonesy

What is this Kill me Baby? and why haven't I heard about it until recently?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> What is this Kill me Baby? and why haven't I heard about it until recently?



An assassin goes to what might be a high school (they have some fun with whether or not it is one), where she ends up becoming the friend of a girl who tries to teach her to be more normal. The friend isn't all that normal herself. There's also a ninja with funny non-ninja ninja techniques, and a 'character not appearing in this show'. The whole manga/anime is slightly nuts.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Great name for a band.




pssh thats sooo old joke...now it's.. Suddenly monkey! dot tumbler dot com


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Relique du Madde said:


> The HIVE is also an institution, it existed since the dark days of "Noah's 3e Rumors" or what ever Enworld was called back during the days of web 1.0 prior to Y2K.  I don't know what that WDYWTTA is like, but this institution has several rooms with padded walls, electro-shock-probes, trays with dixie cups filled with pills, and a table with an nearly endless supply of deep fried asada chimichangas.
> 
> Also, I don't trust Otters.  They like crushing things on their bellies with big heavy barnacle encrusted rocks. If they could, they would crush a human's skull with a lemon since they heard they are is filled with creamy nougat.  They love nougat just like they love beating clubs with baby seals (so cruel, so cruel).
> 
> If you are taking everything I've said in the last two posts seriously, it's because I decided not to use a smiley and my sarcasm isn't obvious.  Seriously, I was not being serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness, Jonesy
> 
> What is this Kill me Baby? and why haven't I heard about it until recently?




I will not fall for your lies, sir.


----------



## jonesy

Zombie_Babies said:


> I will not fall for your lies, sir.



You guys seem to take everything way too seriously. Most of the threads your little troupe has started here have been about the doom and gloom of general living. It's almost like you want to bring the mood down.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

jonesy said:


> You guys seem to take everything way too seriously. Most of the threads your little troupe has started here have been about the doom and gloom of general living. It's almost like you want to bring the mood down.




No, that is just Robin_Hoodlum. He hates himself, and has a terribly disappointing life, so he feels a need to bring other people down. Don't judge is by him and his grumpy old man disposition.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Not what I was getting at.   Sorry if the wording I used sounded that way




I know, I was feeling weird just then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, the end of the world IS coming, so we all have a reason to be depressed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, the end of the world IS coming, so we all have a reason to be depressed.




What?!? the world is coming to an end!?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> What?!? the world is coming to an end!?!




Of course.  The end is always coming.  It isn't necessarily coming soon, but it IS coming.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;299knTdX-Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=299knTdX-Wo[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Phone call to chulathu*

ABC has awakened the darkest old one, or so I thought. I am watching Once Upon A Time Episode: nasty habits when Gold, the dark one's son picks up a conch shell and summons a tenticaled sea creature that made me think of the old one whose name is not to be mentioned. Turns out to be a giant squid, I think.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

jonesy said:


> You guys seem to take everything way too seriously. Most of the threads your little troupe has started here have been about the doom and gloom of general living. It's almost like you want to bring the mood down.




Since there's no :rofl: emoticon available here, I suppose a 'tee hee' will have to suffice.  *ahem*  Tee hee!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Zombie_Babies said:


> Since there's no :rofl: emoticon available here, I suppose a 'tee hee' will have to suffice.  *ahem*  Tee hee!



"Tee hee" confirmed.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> "Tee hee" confirmed.




Confirmation noted and appreciated.  'Tee hee' is now official.  Moving on to Phase 2- Tee Hee: The Reckoning.


----------



## Kramodlog

jonesy said:


> You guys seem to take everything way too seriously. Most of the threads your little troupe has started here have been about the doom and gloom of general living. It's almost like you want to bring the mood down.



Strange, I felt it was the opposite.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Strange, I felt it was the opposite.



As did I.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

C'mon guys, he wasn't _seriously _generalizing and insulting us, was he?  Wait ...


----------



## jonesy

Zombie_Babies said:


> C'mon guys, he wasn't _seriously _generalizing and insulting us, was he?  Wait ...



Generalizing? Absolutely. Insulting? No.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

jonesy said:


> Generalizing? Absolutely. Insulting? No.




You don't get to decide whether or not you insulted me, champ.  For one, some consider being generalized an insult in itself (see: 'you people').  For another, telling us we're here to take the mood of the forum down isn't exactly complimentary.  What would you say it is if not insulting?  _And_ you decided to call us a 'little troupe' which is, appropriately enough, belittling.  So yeah, you did exactly what I said you did.


----------



## jonesy

Zombie_Babies said:


> You don't get to decide whether or not you insulted me, champ.  For one, some consider being generalized an insult in itself (see: 'you people').  For another, telling us we're here to take the mood of the forum down isn't exactly complimentary.  What would you say it is if not insulting?  _And_ you decided to call us a 'little troupe' which is, appropriately enough, belittling.  So yeah, you did exactly what I said you did.



I'll quote myself from earlier:


jonesy said:


> You guys seem to take everything way too seriously..


----------



## Zombie_Babies

jonesy said:


> I'll quote myself from earlier:




You seem to think that (insulting, by the way) assessment somehow absolves you.  It doesn't.


----------



## jonesy

Zombie_Babies said:


> You seem to think that (insulting, by the way) assessment somehow absolves you.  It doesn't.



You are the one who was calling someone a liar for explaining history behind these threads (and doing it in character for the thread).


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;FO8MyXDYHqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO8MyXDYHqk[/video]



(The video says 'extended', but somehow it's still only 41 seconds.)


----------



## jonesy

What is it with anime and food and scenes at the beach? Is there a law that says that every anime has to have scenes of people eating, and scenes of people at the beach, and sometimes people at the beach eating? Is it because Japan is an island (or rather, a group of islands)?

And then there's the 'hold up, what's going on here' stuff:


----------



## Zombie_Babies

jonesy said:


> You are the one who was calling someone a liar for explaining history behind these threads (and doing it in character for the thread).




... and yet it's _us _who take things too seriously? Yeah, I really, really miss WotC's :rofl: emoticon right now.  I guess a simple tee hee will have to suffice.  *ahem* Tee hee!


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> [Vegeta will always love you - extended]
> 
> 
> 
> (The video says 'extended', but somehow it's still only 41 seconds.)



Here's another good use of this song. (Note: Incredibly heartwarming. Watch with caution if such things tend to strongly affect you.)

[video=youtube;ZDZaWgf_bk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDZaWgf_bk0[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Circvs Maximvs has a ROFL emoticon.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Scott DeWar said:


> Circvs Maximvs has a ROFL emoticon.




And that helps me how, exactly?


----------



## trappedslider

Zombie_Babies said:


> And that helps me how, exactly?



it might be a hint or some sort? lol


----------



## jonesy

Darkness said:


> Here's another good use of this song. (Note: Incredibly heartwarming. Watch with caution if such things tend to strongly affect you.)



I'm surprised that the lady lion was so instantly friendly to them. Some sort of pheromone thing going on there where the male is sending an all is well sign maybe.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> summons a tenticaled sea creature that made me think of the old one whose name is not to be mentioned.




That incident happened before your time.  Who would have thought you would have read that hive.



Scott DeWar said:


> Turns out to be a giant squid, I think.



Oh f'tagn.



jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;FO8MyXDYHqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO8MyXDYHqk[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> (The video says 'extended', but somehow it's still only 41 seconds.)




For DBZ I think that counts as abridged. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Circvs Maximvs has a ROFL emoticon.




I lost my link to that page am an to lazy to log back into cm to get it.


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## jonesy

I was reading wikipedia, learned something new, and said out loud: "Well, that explains a lot."

And from behind me I heard: "It's wikipedia. D'oh."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Heh.  At work or at home?


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Heh.  At work or at home?



Library. Technically it was work.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> I was reading wikipedia, learned something new, and said out loud: "Well, that explains a lot."
> 
> And from behind me I heard: "It's wikipedia. D'oh."


----------



## jonesy

And I thought they made that devil thing up for the movie Crow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nope.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> And I thought they made that devil thing up for the movie Crow.




Epic fail. The crow movie was based on a comic book. It was made up for the comic book.*

 * Must go to Wikipedia and make it so.


----------



## jonesy

A test to see how badly I can misrepresent a show:










There. Now try and guess what Non Non Biyori is about without looking it up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> A test to see how badly I can misrepresent a show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There. Now try and guess what Non Non Biyori is about without looking it up.




Sorry but I can't take your test since I watch that show.  

However, I do expect Renge to eventually become as psycho killer (after contacting rabies from her tanuki).


----------



## Scott DeWar

So far so good: recent medical work on me has been without a hitch. A great relief. I am tired of abscesses.


----------



## jonesy

Why have I never heard of this game before? 
Gog:  Lionheart:Legacy of the Crusader

A Black Isle Studios made rpg set in an alternate reality Earth where Richard the Lionheart and Saladin fought together against demons. And your character's mentor is Leonardo da Vinci.

Really flew under the radar.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I got CoD: Ghost and i'm enjoying the campaign, haven't done multiplayer yet but i do  to today. I also got a turtle beach headset which is turning out to be great.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> so, I got CoD: Ghost and i'm enjoying the campaign, haven't done multiplayer yet but i do  to today. I also got a turtle beach headset which is turning out to be great.



How does the campaign compare against previous games in the series?


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> How does the campaign compare against previous games in the series?




I haven't finished it yet ,but so far I am liking it better than I liked Black ops 1 and 2's campaign


----------



## jonesy

I just met Miguel de Cervantes in Lionheart. Guy who wrote Don Quixote. Says he'll join me. Wow. This game is surprising.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry but I can't take your test since I watch that show.



It's the same for me.







> However, I do expect Renge to eventually become as psycho killer



Renge? Not Koma-chan?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> It's the same for me.Renge? Not Koma-chan?




Don't you dare disparage koma-senpai like that or you may anger her to the point that she'll gut you and wear your skin like a snuggy as she sticks electrodes into Suguru's fetid corpse..


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't you dare disparage koma-senpai like that or you may anger her to the point that she'll gut you and wear your skin like a snuggy as she sticks electrodes into Suguru's fetid corpse..



Komari's voice actress, Kana Asumi, also voices Nyaruko. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There are no stuck thing as coincidence.

On a side note, I've been watching Log Horizon aka .hack meets WoW.  I can't help but to think that what ever happened wouldn't have occurred in those anime* without VR head sets that tap into you brain or  cybernetic implants cause no way a regular PC, game counsle , smart phone, or tablet could do trap people in a game like that.


* I haven't seen or read Sword Art: Online but I suspect the same thing happened in that setting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> * I haven't seen or read Sword Art: Online but I suspect the same thing happened in that setting.




I would recommend watching Sword Art Online.  I think it was an excellent series.  I know one of my friends raved about how awesome it was.  The written stories were even better than the series because it was able to go into more detail, but the series itself was still excellent.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> There are no stuck thing as coincidence.



Yes, alright, that might be true, but here's the thing:
[sblock]






Actually, this is really the thing:
[sblock]






Ahem. No, this is the thing:
[sblock]






Really now, thing right here though:
[sblock]




[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Yes, alright, that might be true, but here's the thing:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is really the thing:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem. No, this is the thing:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really now, thing right here though:
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]




You forgot something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If only you posted this before your spoiler box...


----------



## jonesy

In other news, it's raining here. Bucketloads. That's not particularly remarkable, it's just that the weather forecasts have been saying snow for a month now on and off again, and it's still just water. Weather continuing to be the great mystery that baffles even people calling themselves experts.


----------



## Dog Moon

My daughter is sad that our like 1/2 inch of snow melted away.  I'm pretty sure she's the only one here that's said about the lack of snow.


----------



## trappedslider

Not sure if I've already posted this , but  this is something I did a few months back...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking baout doing another one but using a tank getting attacked by rebels instead of storm troopers..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Even with their superior firepower, those storm troopers are toast.


----------



## jonesy

Thought for the day: life is feeling.


----------



## trappedslider

Relique du Madde said:


> Even with their superior firepower, those storm troopers are toast.



I jsut like how the officer is standing there with his hands on his hips watching the whole thing...i don't know why but it makes me chuckle...


EDIT: I'm thinking  http://www.testors.com/product/145038/650023T/_/Classic_M3_Lee_Tank_135_Scale will be next, i do wish however that I could find an M1A1 like it instead


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> I'm thinking  http://www.testors.com/product/145038/650023T/_/Classic_M3_Lee_Tank_135_Scale will be next, i do wish however that I could find an M1A1 like it instead



Something like this?
http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/products/revell-135-us-m1a1-abrams/


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Something like this?
> http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/products/revell-135-us-m1a1-abrams/



I should have been more clear, if you look at the testor's kit that i linked it is a screw together where as the one you linked  requires paint and glue something which i have a very low level of confidence in myself in using and making it look nice. But Thank you none the less, from what i've looked into the best bet regarding mroe dioramas would be the 1/72 scale for me.


----------



## jonesy

That's weird. The summary for the Revell tank says: "This Revell tank model requires paint and glue to complete."

But when you look at the full details (by clicking 'read more') it says:
"Model Features:
 Fully Painted Snap Model Kit!
 Quickly assembled - no glueing required
 No painting required - multicolour printed
 With illustrated assembly instructions"

So, umm.. it contradicts itself on whether you need paint and glue.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> That's weird. The summary for the Revell tank says: "This Revell tank model requires paint and glue to complete."
> 
> But when you look at the full details (by clicking 'read more') it says:
> "Model Features:
> Fully Painted Snap Model Kit!
> Quickly assembled - no glueing required
> No painting required - multicolour printed
> With illustrated assembly instructions"
> 
> So, umm.. it contradicts itself on whether you need paint and glue.




lol, with the wide selection on the 1/72 scale of prebuilt and diecast, I can do "what if" dioramas like an M1A2 from  2003 were to face down i dunno a  Tiger I along with doing good ole NATO vs Warsaw pact  or just US vs Soviet.


----------



## jonesy

Missile dodge level: Anime Protagonist.





Dramatic entrance level: Gary.





Armor protection level: Old School Anime.









Fashion level: 80's in the future.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Thought for the day: life is feeling.




I so totally agree! 



Relique du Madde said:


> Even with their superior firepower, those storm troopers are toast.



Andwhen are they not toast, with or without superior fire power? don't you know they always have the farce with them?


trappedslider said:


> I jsut like how the officer is standing there with his hands on his hips watching the whole thing...i don't know why but it makes me chuckle...



You must have been in the military. Heh heh


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> You must have been in the military. Heh heh




no,but i've had brothers who were.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, that explains the accurate familiarity


----------



## jonesy

Army stories from back when:

- Waited for orders at an abandoned warehouse deep in a forest with the rest of my squad for six hours before any officers got around to the place. Orders were to get back to base. Travel time to the warehouse was two hours. Wasted ten hours total doing nothing. At least it was summer and didn't rain.

- Waited for orders nine hours at a crossroads that me and another soldier had been ordered to control. Didn't see a single traveller the entire time. Rained hard. Finally got told we weren't supposed to have been there. Someone higher up just forgot about us.

- Slept one day from seven in the morning to six in the evening in a trench. Woke up to a lieutenant loudly coming in for a check. Went back to base with squad. We then proceeded to break into the base kitchen to get supper (with a young nervous staff sergeant whom we talked into letting us do it). In the morning everyone checked into the infirmary with a bad cold (that we didn't make up). Got shouted at by lieutenant, who then got shouted at by the base doctor (who outranked everyone except the base commander).

- In combat training we got given too few blanks to actually do the training assaults we were supposed to be doing do, so we ended up stealing blanks from the 'national team' (we were the 'rebel team', so thematically it worked). Later we heard a rumour that the reason we were given too little ammo was the commander of the nationals who wanted us to 'lose' (which was ridiculous since it was supposed to be basic war training, and not a contest). Captain gave us a commendation for excellent manouvers, which is interesting because I don't remember us doing anything that could have been described like that. Lieutenant shouted at us for being undisciplined (I think he just liked shouting in general).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like the last story best


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cute dog!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought it was Jonsey's selfy


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> Andwhen are they not toast, with or without superior fire power? don't you know they always have the farce with them?



Well, I do have a theory.  If two storm trooper battalions would get into a battle against each other both battalions will be die of old age or disease before any of the storm troopers were hit with blaster fire from the opposing battalion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am in TEARS OF LAUGHTER!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh, I am so frustrated with my wife right now.  Sometimes I get the feeling that no matter what I say she will either find the bad in it or somehow twist it so around that she imagines there's bad even when there isn't any.

My wife has her own store that she's running.  It takes up a lot of time.  I don't really get to see her very much because I work when she's at home and then I'm at home while she's at work.  And she gets home really late.  Then last night she calls and tells me she is staying at her sister's house because she knows I need space.  I'm like wtf... space is the exact LAST thing I want.  I want her home more...

So then we get into an argument for some weird freaking reason...

And now she's like mad at me and questioning whether I love her or not...

I just... I just have no idea sometimes why she thinks the way she does.


----------



## Dog Moon

Two weeks ago she seemed like she was in a bad mood.  So I asked her what was wrong, trying to get her to talk about it.  She says nothing, which I guess she would say whether she was in a bad mood or not...

So I decide to give her a little space, but her mood never really gets better.  So then she somehow takes it that I'm mad at her and she gets mad at me because I'm not talking to her about whatever issue she thinks I have.  But I don't have one.  I thought SHE had one and I was giving her space...  And then when I get tired of giving her space I ask her what's wrong, which she then says maybe she should be asking me that... I'm like... what?  Confused.  And then we get into an argument again, which I don't really understand still...


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Time to bail, brah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, we talked things over and we're good now.  It never used to be like that so I'm not just going to bail.  Hoping it's just a very brief phase...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good to hear, DM!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, we talked things over and we're good now.  It never used to be like that so I'm not just going to bail.  Hoping it's just a very brief phase...



true love never fails, and true friends never bail.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> true friends never bail.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d5Q0vXbODs


----------



## Scott DeWar

bad boys, wacha gunna do?


----------



## Kramodlog

A friend with weed is a friend indeed...


----------



## Scott DeWar

a friend bails you out of jail, a really good friend is sitting next to you in your cell asking if you had fun too.


----------



## Kramodlog

I'm pretty sure that in jail they will not ask you questions.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

goldomark said:


> A friend with weed is a friend indeed...




Placebo ... good times.


----------



## Kramodlog

Half of it I can't remember.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Me either.  Probably better that way.


----------



## Kramodlog

Oh yeah.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zombie_Babies said:


> Placebo ... good times.




The only song of theirs I ever really liked...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zombie_Babies said:


> Placebo ... good times.




The only song of theirs I ever really liked...


----------



## Dog Moon

goldomark said:


> A friend with weed is a friend indeed...




A friend in need is a friend indeed.  But a friend with weed is better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A true story:

A man and his wife played ingress together.  He was known for making portal in cemeteries. Weeks to months later, she died.  In his grief he did an irrational thing: he started using her account to attempt to make a guardian badge.  One day, one of her portals, one located at the cemetery she was buried is was destroyed.  He let his emotions get the best of him and he started harassing the player who then continually went after that cemetery portal every time it was reestablished.  He did this with both accounts, after revealing that his wife passed away and he was trying to give her a memorial. He then threatened to beat up the other player.

After a week of escalation, the man followed the other player to the cemetery and assaulted him. Members of the local community got enraged, mass reports were made, a police report was filed and two days later, Niantic did something unexpected: they banned the assaulter. 

The next day the assaulter's wife's account began to play in the evening hours.  This happened during a small meet up in Orange.  The "wife" captured a portal down the street from the meet up spot before she went into Santa Ana.  Within moments that portal was destroyed and all the portals she captured before heading to Santa Ana was destroyed. Several hours later, in the early morning, all the wife's portals except for 2 were destroyed. Likewise all of the assaulter's portals except 4 were destroyed.

This afternoon, I destroyed the wife's final two portals and three of the assaulter's portals.

An hour ago, the assaulter's final portal was destroyed by the man he assaulted. 


Moral of the story:  We can't have nice things because someone always makes a grave mistake.

Sadly, or maybe its a good thing, events like this will never make it on the ingress report.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> We can't have nice things because someone always makes a _*grave*_ mistake.



I love the pun man...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Have a Happy Holiday, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I love the pun man...




Thanks it becomes more awesome considering that guy's username was graveman69.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This year went too fast.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Have a Happy Holiday, Hive!




you too!



Relique du Madde said:


> This year went too fast.




agreed

edit: wow, halfway through 17,000 posts. already.


----------



## jonesy

I have found my hero:
[sblock]
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1rgpdf/what_is_the_laziest_thing_youve_ever_done/







[/sblock]


----------



## jonesy

Hmm. When I log out I notice that the image gets squished and the text becomes almost too tiny to read properly. When I'm logged in the image looks normal sized.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I have found my hero:
> [sblock]
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1rgpdf/what_is_the_laziest_thing_youve_ever_done/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Most impressive!


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I have found my hero:
> [sblock]
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1rgpdf/what_is_the_laziest_thing_youve_ever_done/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Haha.  Awesome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's epic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> I have found my hero:
> [sblock]
> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1rgpdf/what_is_the_laziest_thing_youve_ever_done/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



absolutely brillient.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate not having work.  On cyber Monday, the Moto X (which I want since I currently have the Droid RAZR), is going on sale for $150 off.  As much as I ant to take a hit on my credit card, I know I can't.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I hate not having work.  On cyber Monday, the Moto X (which I want since I currently have the Droid RAZR), is going on sale for $150 off.  As much as I ant to take a hit on my credit card, I know I can't.




abstinence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a musician friend who is very talented. This: <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/O4iyH-oBNPk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

is all done by his own voice


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I have a musician friend who is very talented. This: <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/O4iyH-oBNPk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> is all done by his own voice



Very nice!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Very nice!



He actually sings the full array of vocals. I remember he has been classically taught for opra. He has also just been informed of my very serious illness, so I expect a long diatribe of "Why am I just now finding this out?" so this is going to be  . . . .interesting. He is like a brother to me, he is that close of a friend. Wheeeee! gunnah be fun. *sigh* He is gunnah beat me to a pulp.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I watched Sword Online.  I liked it. The funniest* part of the series had to have been when I heard Sugauhu's voice for the first time then thought "Isn't this the voice actress who played Kirino in Oreimo?  Wouldn't it be fun is she..."

I can't help thinking that the people in Log Horizon have it easy.  Seriously, I'd love to be trapped in that mmo compared to Sword On-line's mmo, at least there you can't die in real life.  


* I also thought it was funny how Kirito's ALO avatar was essentially  like Cloud Strife with black pixie wings.


----------



## trappedslider

I have successfully creeped someone out with the Slenderman mythos...my week is complete...


----------



## jonesy

Regarding the Black Lagoon to Jormungand crossover:






And then Koko ends up selling everything from guns to MRE's to action figures to an exercise set to a shipping container full of make-up to her, and Revy doesn't even know what hit her. 


Edit:

Funimation is doing an english dub for Jormungand:
[video=youtube;FoppAZX4oMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoppAZX4oMA[/video]
Sounds pretty good, though it is just a small sample.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Got this link from facebook old school gamers. Its womry, the comic strip!

https://sites.google.com/site/wormycollected/Home


----------



## jonesy

Kyousougiga is amazing and beautiful.


















The people making it are great too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, watching Kyosougiga as a TV series is much better then watching it as an ONA. The ONA was a bit to  hard to comprehend since it was all over the place.

Also, Japanese Bea Arthur guy is cool.  You would never suspect that an anime character's voice actor would be so eccentric looking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> You would never suspect that an anime character's voice actor would be so eccentric looking.




Ummm..._I_ sure would!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sort of had the expectation that it would be like us voice actors where they might either A) look like every day people B) Look unemployed. C) Dress like toy would expect any A to F list celebrity to dress.

His looking like he was a Edo period pimp was mind blowing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhhhh. first day in 2 weeks where I was not hurting 24/7.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wandering about I found this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQmPBUtCrJM#t=28


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My Mom accidentally came up with a phrase that I love and may use: "I put my cellphone on jiggle."

She meant "vibrate."


----------



## jonesy

Jiggle, jiggle, jiggle, little cellphone, jiggle all the way. Oh what fun it is to jiggle on a Christmas day. 

I ran out of wool socks and discovered something I'd never realized. I've never actually bought any myself. They were all Christmas presents. Now I'm actually going to have to go and buy some.


----------



## trappedslider

apparently i'm being cyberstalked by some unhappy folks..oh well onto the happy news

I'm just about done with christmas shopping, need to get my brother and his wife their gifts and that will be it for this year


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> apparently i'm being cyberstalked by some unhappy folks...




Hope you get that cleared up peacefully.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

trappedslider said:


> apparently i'm being cyberstalked by some unhappy folks..oh well onto the happy news



I feel you. A group of people I associate with and I have this guy that keeps on following us around from site to site. It's pretty creepy to tell you the truth.


----------



## trappedslider

ugh wrong thread


----------



## Umbran

trappedslider said:


> apparently i'm being cyberstalked by some unhappy folks..oh well onto the happy news






Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I feel you. A group of people I associate with and I have this guy that keeps on following us around from site to site. It's pretty creepy to tell you the truth.





We've given several warnings about continuing to drag this stuff around, but apparently that's fallen on deaf ears.  

Let's see if giving both of you a few days off will make the message clear that you need to cut it out already.  We have had enough of this nonsense, so learn to ignore each other and leave each other alone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So my cousin has been playing RPGs for @ a year with his friends now, and I have heard some of the game night reports.  It sounds like a pretty wild time- less structured and chaotic and "wahoo" than sessions I'm used to.

He tells me he calls it "ADHD&D"*








* he has ADHD, so I guess he'd know!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Since the majority of the anime series I've watched this season are nearing their end, I decided to watch Shinigami no Ballad.  I was expecting the series to be a little like Dead Like Me, but serious. You could imagine how shocked I was when the series became about a grim reaper loitering around helping people greave while giving them life lessons.

I gave the series the customary 3 - 4 episode trial and decided to drop.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Had some major shopping so I rented a car from Enterprise (I like them by the way. this is the third time I have used them) i got to use a Chevy Cruse. Its a nice car, If I could afford one I would buy one.


----------



## jonesy

(x)


----------



## Scott DeWar

you ain't right, but I like you any way.


----------



## trappedslider

rude thing wont let me give you xp...


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> rude thing wont let me give you xp...




Same here: I need to spread the love before giving more xp to J.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey, every one, has anyone used a T.E.N.S. unit pain management system before?


----------



## jonesy

I have, but it didn't work for me. That is, there was no measurable benefit so it was stopped.

Edit: and don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it doesn't work. It depends on what the source of the pain is and other individual variables.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It sees to be helping my shoulder.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> It sees to be helping my shoulder.



Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that there was something wrong with the system. It's just that some forms of pain get no relief from it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that there was something wrong with the system. It's just that some forms of pain get no relief from it.




I know, I understand


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love it when "people trapped in a mmo" anime series have Leeroy Jenkins moments.  I wonder why watching other people, albeit fictional, have a TPK is fun?


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## jonesy

Plot twist: turns out that Scar is a nice guy.


----------



## megamania

Allo-  you can give me some XP if you wish


----------



## megamania

I just finished a MASSIVE piece of Eberron history- the origin of the Draconic Prophecy and how it ties together all of my Storyhours.   It makes me want to start even another one but about a certain gnome- Glyder Freetime.

Check it out if you wish.  Its in my Creation Schema Storyhour.


----------



## trappedslider

Found Mercenaries playground of destruction at a local used game store  and luckily it will run on the 360,but I also have a line on a old Xbox.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh, just took a spill on my bike. other then aches and such I seem to be alright.


----------



## megamania

ouch.  Hope the bike is alright.

 just kiddin'


----------



## megamania

So..... being in a Daern's Instant Fortress... 100HP 20 Hardness..... how will that work with an avalanche carrying 1000's of tone of snow, ice, rock and frost giant bodies?


----------



## megamania

Thanks for the XP.... as one can tell.... I'm a popular kinda guy


----------



## Relique du Madde

I decided to watch a random occult "magic girl" school romance ecchi that just started up...  The biggest laugh I got when a character named  Obama (Subtitled to President Obama) savagely beat up the main character for dropping an eraser which the over-busty-main-love-interest/occult-magic-girl  picked up. 

The show was absurd, but it did reach the point of hilarious absurdity that Nyarko got to.  Only time will tell if it is worth watching past the first 4 episodes.

In other news SAO season 2 is coming!


----------



## megamania

Spiffy.... cleavage always works for me      I'm spending the day doing an EPIC level battle in Creation Schema.  How will five level 20 characters do against an entire Frost Giant City?

Answer.....

Impressive until the avalanche won.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait were ya doing on a bike? Isn't it snowing everywhere except California?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> ouch.  Hope the bike is alright.
> 
> just kiddin'




Bike is fine, I just ache from too many bike wreaks. good thing I had my nut case on.



Relique du Madde said:


> Wait were ya doing on a bike? Isn't it snowing everywhere except California?




 52ºF Sunny and clear in Nashville Tenn.
no snow. slight chance for rain tonight.


----------



## megamania

Always good to think about the boys.


----------



## megamania

Here is a taste of what I have been doing today.... and how I like to torment my players......

CREATION SCHEMA
SEGMENT 345
“KLIK-KLIKKK aka HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!” 
1/1/14

ARYTH 5-6,  999

The roar of the snow is deafening.  The push of air before it propels the Thri-kreen even he leaps into the air and calls on the carpet to carry him.   He lands on the carpet and it begins to lift him…. Then the snow comes down over him.

“oh….klik…crap.”

Snow engulfs and surrounds him.  Everything goes white then black.

Cold

Very cold

Wet too

No like

The Thri-kreen fighter rogue is barely alive but is.  He was caught with the very end of the wave.  He rode the wave just under the surface of the avalanche.  He tries to sit up but nearly blacks out once more.  One of his four arms is badly broken.  Most of the chitin has been completely removed.  He looks to his legs.   He can’t feel them.    In pain, he begins to push the snow away with his three (still extremely painful) remaining arms.  He stops when he picks up the scent of blood.   Insectiod blood.

He begins to panic while he digs.  The snow is green.   “Klik!  No!..... can’t be…kikik…..”   his legs are twisted and broken.    The carpet is twisted around the one leg.  

“Klik… Can’t get…klik…any worse…I guess.”

Crunch=crunch=crunch

“oh klik crap”

He leans back and pushes some snow back onto his legs and lower body.  For good measure- even his face….. so kliking cold!

Three Frost Giants and a Dire Wolf come near him.   The dog whimpers and turns its head.  Apparently the smell of insect juice doesn’t please its sense of smell.   “eh- Here’s one.   Looks dead.”

The Giants lean over and look at him.  With the sword tip they nudge the kreen.  Most of the pressure is on his broken arm.   Through sheer force of will he doesn’t scream…. He merely passes out.  

Dawn.

Arcanis can’t believe he is alive.  The cold alone should have killed him.   He begins to try to sit up again and hears a loud crack.  His chitin is brittle from the cold and the blood has frozen between his side and the one arm.

“Stars…. Klik klik… I see…. Stars.”   He slowly rolls his head to the other side.  The chitin scratches and cracks from the movement.   No sense doing any more moving.  He may accidently strip himself of all chitin.  He would be naked!  Healing potions.

He feels for the bag and cannot find it.  It has left him!  Digging and reaching through the snow he spots the strap.    Painfully… he snags the strap and begins to pull it to him.    It is now he notices the yellow snow.

“I thought…klik klik…. Dire wolves stunk in general….”

With two working arms he digs in the bag.  His third arm remains frozen to his side.   

If a Thri-kreen could laugh…. He would.

He pops the top and throws it back.

If a Thri-kreen could cry…. He would.

The potion is frozen within the tube.

He tries to pop it out by shaking it.  Nothing.    He thumps one hand on it to pop it free…. Nothing.

Nearly whimpering… he places it along the broken away parts of shell.  He hopes the warmth of his body will melt the potion.

That says how desperate he is.

Five minutes later, he tries to slide the contents out again.   No luck.      For the next ten minutes he stares at the potion…. Thinking….freezing….

Suddenly he has an incredible idea and begins to search for it.  He finds it and it scares him.   His sword is still strapped to his arm so as never to lose it.  Strapped to the shattered and frozen arm.  “oh crap….”
He tries to wiggle his arm a little.   Things become fuzzy.    He tries to reach to it with one of his two usable arms.   They are the arms opposite of the damaged one.  Several pops and cracks happen.   He sees stars again.

Another five minutes later… once the stars have set in his mind… he tries something new.   Normally, to activate his sword, he holds it.  What if just ONE clawed finger were on the handle?   Pain as he tries to turn the wrist and tap the sword hilt.   He does and mentally calls on its arcane power.  Fire erupts causing him to call out.  The sword is under his body- buried in snow and his body.

After five minutes of searing pain, enough of the snow has melted that he can move his two frozen limbs.  The one the sword is attached to remains useless.   Tossing and rolling its head in pain, he tries to gently pull the strap off of the wrist.  It is caught on a piece of broken chitin.

A deep sigh later….  He works it free.    He wills the sword to light up again.   He is stuck between holding the sword close to him for warmth or under the potion to thaw it.   After a few minutes time, he tries the potion.  It slides out an inch or two before refreezing.   “Errrr….klikkliklikliklik,k……”   He decides to suck on the exposed potion.   “Terrible….tasting…. especially…klik…when frozen.”

After thawing three potions this way he works to free his shattered legs.   The healing effects seem to be centered on his arms and chest.  Perhaps since the legs are frozen, the blood is not flowing well there… not bringing the magic there….

Using the flaming sword, he slowly melts the snow and ice around his legs also.   He thaws the carpet and wills it to fly.    Nearly calling out and passing out again… he lifts and rolls his body onto the carpet and slowly floats away…….

“Heh heh…. I live…. Won’t Screecha be surprised.”


----------



## megamania

Been working on how each member of the Creation Schema party survived a mountain sized avalanche.   My daughter's character- Arcanis, a Thri-kreen fighter with some levels of rogue (level 20 total) had a really rough time of it....heh-heh -heh


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nicely done!


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nicely done!




and now for something more terrible and wrong.  These Frost Giants will be killed.... and the heroes will have no remorse while doing it.    One of the most powerful members has been killed..... through torture.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Always good to think about the boys.



not that nut case, the nut between my shoulders.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Error.

Does not compute.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

American idiomatic term: "nut" is another term for your head- brain case, skull, dome, noggin.  Not in as much use since "nuts" became so popular as a term for "da family jewels".

So "wearing a nut case" means he had a helmet on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nut case is also a brand name fore bike helmets.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It didn't compute because I am used to but case meaning someone's psycho.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Nut case is also a brand name fore bike helmets.




I learned something today!


----------



## megamania

Does this mean you are not an old dog?


----------



## megamania

So.... what did we learn?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I learned it could possibly get cold here in middle Tenn.


----------



## Blackrat

I learned that the winter has been cancelled.

But what happened to the quick reply box that used to be at the bottom of a thread window?


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG Blackrat!

I have no clue.. I don't think I used a computer to access ENW in months.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I learned that the winter has been cancelled.
> 
> But what happened to the quick reply box that used to be at the bottom of a thread window?




It started causing some kind of error that resulted in double posts.  So until they can fix it, it's gone.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I learned that the winter has been cancelled.
> 
> But what happened to the quick reply box that used to be at the bottom of a thread window?




seems like we still have winter here!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe Blackrat hasn't ran into any zombies...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe Blackrat hasn't ran into any zombies...




I know I haven't seen any


----------



## jonesy

Yeah, no winter here. Really weird weather. There was two days of extremely light snow at the beginning of December and then nothing. And it's oddly warm too. Not like fall weather. More like rainy summer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Yeah, no winter here. Really weird weather. There was two days of extremely light snow at the beginning of December and then nothing. And it's oddly warm too. Not like fall weather. More like rainy summer.




Sounds like the typical weather here. We seem to have traded weather.


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice day in the 50's °F, But spent most of it at the Emergency Room with a broken medical thingy ma bob.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Its been in the 70s to 80s here during the daytime with temps falling into the upper 40s here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> nice day in the 50's °F, But spent most of it at the Emergency Room with a broken medical thingy ma bob.




Weren't you supposed to give up your career as a MMA fighter because of the fear of breaking your medical thingy ma bob?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ach! Internet ate my post!!! Lets try this again . . . . .



Relique du Madde said:


> Its been in the 70s to 80s here during the daytime with temps falling into the upper 40s here.




Show off!



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Weren't you supposed to give up your career as a MMA fighter because of the fear of breaking your medical thingy ma bob?




Hey! Keep that on the down low will ya? The docs don't know nuthin'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sometimes I am ashamed to be a gamer.

Pinnacle released their Savage Worlds Sci Fi companion today.

People complained that the girl on the cover was to sexy so they ordered her to get a breast reduction, gave her sedatives, and put her in boring uniform.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*too much time on my hands*

I had this exam here: http://www.rinkworks.com/fnovel/ brought to my attention. I may have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, the inner 12 year olds were out in force around the gaming table tonight.

One example: in a dungeon crawling with all kinds of undead, one treasure we found was a leather bag with a featureless furry ball in it.

I immediately claimed it was the Sack of Vecna.

And the pantomimes of PC actions by myself and other players as we continued to try to figure out what it really was were no less juvenile.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its a bag of tricks. if it was vecna's scrotum, wouldn't it be all shriveled?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh, we figured it out, but "Vecna's Sack"- and speculating on how it would be used and what powers it would grant- was quite entertaining.

We could have had a humor-related fatality, but that vulnerable soul was absent.


----------



## Scott DeWar

vulnerable or venerable?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vulnerable.

He was in his mid-30s when we found out he had never seen _Young Frankenstein_ or _Blazing Saddles.  _So, amazed, we cancelled a game night to have movie night instead, with him getting the best seat.  We started with _Blazing Saddles._

He was laughing so hard at one point, not only was he turning all shades of red, he was crawling out of the room on all fours, gasping for air between guffaws.

we didn't get around to showing the other movie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Awww, the classics!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Where is every one? haven't heard much here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been busy doing nothing noteworthy.

Though I have to say, that "Arcane Paladin" I've been playing- a Marshal2/Duskblade2/Battle Sorcerer6- has been working out well.  Without knowing anything about the campaign, I chose to equip him with a +1 Undead Bane Longsword...and it has been 80% undead so far!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My Magic Circle of Protection and Marshal auras have been fun, too.


----------



## Wereserpent

I think Walter*  is a good egg.
Oh no. How can we be so free at the very time? hey!
Oh, at last we know nothing.
Hey grandpa, are you a chick?
You are a romping guy.
I, Simon Chubby*  am here as an individual.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh yeah- the Knowledge devotion Feat?  Killer.  Each combat, I'm getting +1-5 (though I haven't busted out anything better than +3 yet) to Att/Dam rolls.

Becawz I iz smart, I hitz often and hard!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Funny... When Galeros said "good egg" I though food not person.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Spell swords and swiftblades can be lots of fun too!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Mad_Jack said:


> So, we had like three or four inches of snow today, but the roads were clear by the time I was heading home...
> 
> And yet, despite the interstate being _perfectly cleared_, the traffic in the other lane was stopped because there was a _jeep_ laying on its side in the road...
> 
> ...Seriously?? How the hell do you tip over a jeep on a clear road?
> 
> What a < insert your favorite intelligence-questioning derogatory term here >...



Accidents happen all the time, even when there is no snow. People just drive like idiots.


----------



## Scott DeWar

not to mention jeeps are top heavy and if you are not a competent driver, like most 18-28 year old people I have met, you will not handle it properly, turn or change lanes too quick and *plop!*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just did a lokky-look at the Wunderground sight for highest high temp to lowest low temp:

+ 95 at 'south of Lajitas Mesa'

- 45 At Kuparuk, Alaska

total difference of 140 degrees in North America.


----------



## trappedslider

*why i was gone*

So,here's why i was gone for about a week or whatever

I have very severe asthma and so last weekend (Saturday night/Sunday morning) I had an asthma attack that  ended up with me being put on a ventilator. I was basically out of it till about Tuesday i think, but I didn't get out of the hospital til Friday. 

I am currently getting back to normalish, and going to getting xiolair injections again starting Friday. I also be seeing a doctor who does bronchial thermoplasty in May, to see if this is an option for my asthma.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Feel your pain, man- I have allergies, some severe enough to be life threatening,


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Feel your pain, man- I have allergies, some severe enough to be life threatening,




ugh..don't get me started on allergies....it's easier to tell you what I'm NOT allergic to than what I am but luckily i only have one food related allergy, the rest are environmental.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;TC-5RT3TGzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TC-5RT3TGzQ[/video]

how much extra is Ryu coverage?


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> So,here's why i was gone for about a week or whatever
> 
> I have very severe asthma and so last weekend (Saturday night/Sunday morning) I had an asthma attack that  ended up with me being put on a ventilator. I was basically out of it till about Tuesday i think, but I didn't get out of the hospital til Friday.
> 
> I am currently getting back to normalish, and going to getting xiolair injections again starting Friday. I also be seeing a doctor who does bronchial thermoplasty in May, to see if this is an option for my asthma.




dude, so sad to hear you were that sick!!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> dude, so sad to hear you were that sick!!



well i'm getting better


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have spent way too much time in the hospital in the last 6 months. I feel you pain. Also as I had suffered double pneumonia back in 2011 I understand not being able to breath. I have a trach scar to show for it

check it out:


----------



## trappedslider

in happy news, on the 14th me and my gf will find out her ring size and then in May I plan to surprise her with  a proposal, I plan to do a scavenger hunt type thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good luck!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome!  Good luck! I hope it all goes according to plan.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, the 14th I turn 51. I don't like 51. Its one card short of a full deck.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, the 14th I turn 51. I don't like 51. Its one card short of a full deck.



so it would go great with your mind?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouch. that was mean. I am reporting you.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> ouch. that was mean. I am reporting you.



awww....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, on the bright side, 51 is "The Royal Star of the Waterman" in numerology...


----------



## megamania

'allo.    Just popping in to say hi.    Been awhile since I visited.  Hope all is going well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, mega!

The Real World is treating me OK, and I'll take it.

The only complaint I have right now is that the DM's critters have started finding my "Arcane Paladin's" range, as it were- he got tagged a LOT last session after being left virtually untouched to this point- at the same time my dice started mocking me.

For the most part, I'm getting the rolls I need to stay alive, but just barely.  I'm making the most important saves, doing a bit of damage, etc., but still mired in a bit of a funk.  We were in a combat with some big tough dudes, and I sized one up and rolled a pair of 19s- crits with the longsword I was using...and rolled a 1 and 7 on the damage dice.  While _hasted_ in the next combat, I was hitting 1/3 of the time.

It didn't help that the other _true_ warrior in the party was doing things like rolling snake-eyes on his d20s to extend the combats...

Still, having fun!  Used Benign Transposition to "castle" our noob's fallen rogue out of combat while putting my guy in to the fray.  And the Marshall auras are much beloved.


----------



## trappedslider

Relique du Madde said:


> Awesome!  Good luck! I hope it all goes according to plan.




I already got one location picked but coming up with a clue that leads to it is gonna be hard, the location is starbucks since we both enjoy the peppermint hot chocolate.

EDIT:  also in need of some tech help. It seems that for some reason windows media player pops up and starts playing a random stream. I've scanned my computer for both maleware and virus but nothing comes up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, on the bright side, 51 is "The Royal Star of the Waterman" in numerology...




looking up what this means . . . . .huh, rather significant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> awww....




snif . . . snif . . . snif . . . .wahhhhh!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> 'allo.    Just popping in to say hi.    Been awhile since I visited.  Hope all is going well.




uh, who are you? 

J/K


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> EDIT:  also in need of some tech help. It seems that for some reason windows media player pops up and starts playing a random stream. I've scanned my computer for both maleware and virus but nothing comes up.




try open dns dot com


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> try open dns dot com



thanks

EDIT: ugh I can't even get to the site on my desktop due to something going on with it's connection to the web,everything  else (ipod touch,kindle,mini laptop) is fine however and normal speed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry, thats my one shot to help. I am not I-web savoy enough.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry, thats my one shot to help. I am not I-web savoy enough.




Well, it looks like it was something with a router because when I connect the cable from the modem to the router into the back of the computer it works fine and everything. I was bale to deal with the windows media thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Excellent! ( see I don't hold a grudge!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of my younger cousins is about to graduate from college and has her eyes set on med school.  I hope she does well on her MCATs, because I think she's got the right stuff.

This week, she saved her friend's life.

He started talking funny, then collapsed.  She tried waking him, and when that didn't work, she started CPR.  Because she's going to school at a small rural college, she and some other friends had to transport their stricken buddy to the ER- EMS was very far away.

She remained calm, cool and collected, and saved his life.

Quite proud of her!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Way cool!!! Is the friend ok now?


----------



## trappedslider

http://www.viraljive.com/if-world-war-i-was-a-bar-fight/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Way cool!!! Is the friend ok now?




AFAIK, yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Glad to know this. Very good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

* . . . . .fixing this post that I broke . . . . . 

*  [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], has that med student/cousin taken her MCAT's yet? does she know where she wants to go?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't think she's taken the MCAT yet.  And I don't see her very often, so I probably won't find out until it's virtually decided.

OTOH, since her mom is an MD, and so is my Dad, it may come up in dinner time conversation more often as everything looms...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Remember, Vandy ranks very high in the med school lists!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It may be decided by her dream specialty- I believe she wants to be an OB/GYN.  So whichever program has the best mix of teachers and connections will be key.  As I recall, she's also strongly ring the military option, so that could ALSO be key...especially depending on which branch of the service she wants.  I know from past experience with friends and family that Tulane's program is chummy with the Army and AF.  Don't know how they treat Navy/Marines/Coast Guard.

Our family has a LOT of history with Tulane, as faculty, admin, and both at the undergraduate and graduate (medical school, pharmacy school) student level.  My Dad was the first black to graduate from their med school- a decent MCAT and a rec from him could translate into them throwing money at her faster than she could catch it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hope she chooses AF, I was in that and has the best in training, imho,  even for that specialty as that branch probably has most women in it, in  my guess.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AF may have the biggest percentage, but I bet Army has the biggest total number of female servicemen...and dependents.  As I recall, it's the biggest of our armored forces.

My Dad was Army, so I understand it best.  But I have no real preference.  _I_ almost went Navy, but they didn't offer anything for the school I attended.  (Neither did AF, for what its worth.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sounds like Army will be best, though if she get put elsewhere then her specialty, which is common in the military, as I am sure you know about. . . . but she will catch a lot of flack for her specialty. Just a heads up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> Oy.
> I'm going to go fall down now.



Permission granted!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 61022




ha! thats great! I love the pinball wizard!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Proof that the doctor is real: TARDIS on the moon!


----------



## trappedslider

Finally got my second book published...well more of a short story


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> Finally got my second book published...well more of a short story




wahoooo!

in other news . . . . . spring has sprung!!


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Finally got my second book published...well more of a short story




Congrats.  I'm working on getting my first one published.

And my friends and I are getting together to playtest this boardgame that I've been working on.


----------



## Dog Moon

In completely other news... I am happy to say that even though my marriage had a few bumps early one, we have successfully been married for an entire year as of a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"The course of true love never did run smooth..." Lysander, 
_A Midsummer Night's Dream Act 1, scene 1_, Shakespeare 

Congrats on surviving year 1!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Many more  and more smooth and happy years to the two of you!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

On the light side, it looks like spring has arrived. Even the wasps have awoken.


----------



## Scott DeWar

let's see if I do this right . . . . .

I know the drummer in this vid . . . . .The one in mascara and eating wings, who jumps out of the pool with a lit cigar in his mouth:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O7O_0iFkV7o


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Many more  and more smooth and happy years to the two of you!!




Thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> On the light side, it looks like spring has arrived. Even the wasps have awoken.




Nope, spoke too soon.  It just snowed a LOT last night and today.  Sure plenty of it melted by the evening, but winter is still hanging on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I heard Southern Missouri got 32 inches of the stuff!

Tennessee got rain and cool air. Quite the beautiful day!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, who are you?
> 
> J/K




Mega, Mania, Ugg, Lord mania.... take your pick


----------



## megamania

Local game shop asked me to run a game there to build interest.  Ran an intro Eberron adventure.  Went over very wel.  Had two first tie players and one that has been DMing for 5+ years.   veryone had a good time and wanted to know when I'll run another game there.  Store owner is happy to hear it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*OOC:*










megamania said:


> Local game shop asked me to run a game there to build interest.  Ran an intro Eberron adventure.  Went over very wel.  Had two first tie players and one that has been DMing for 5+ years.   veryone had a good time and wanted to know when I'll run another game there.  Store owner is happy to hear it.




Good to hear!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Mega, Mania, Ugg, Lord mania.... take your pick



How about Lord Mania, the megalomaniac?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Local game shop asked me to run a game there to build interest.  Ran an intro Eberron adventure.  Went over very wel.  Had two first tie players and one that has been DMing for 5+ years.   veryone had a good time and wanted to know when I'll run another game there.  Store owner is happy to hear it.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good to hear!




Dittoz!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> In completely other news... I am happy to say that even though my marriage had a few bumps early one, we have successfully been married for an entire year as of a couple weeks ago.




So.. When will there be a Puppy Moon?


----------



## megamania

puppies!

Speaking which.... Wife and I are thinking about getting a new pup this fall (the canine type).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hooray for puppies!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> puppies!
> 
> Speaking which.... Wife and I are thinking about getting a new pup this fall (the canine type).




Get a lab!


----------



## megamania

Either a lab or a puntable.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Either a lab or *a puntable*.




puntable?

is that a small dog that resembles a football with legs?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> So.. When will there be a Puppy Moon?




Well, we've, uh, been working on it... but no luck yet.  There is technically a 'step' puppy moon, but none of my own bloodline yet.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> In completely other news... I am happy to say that even though my marriage had a few bumps early one, we have successfully been married for an entire year as of a couple weeks ago.




Congrats man. We're running on 3½ years already. Funny how fast time seems to flow nowdays...


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> puntable?
> 
> is that a small dog that resembles a football with legs?




Anything that yaps instead of barks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm a big fan of Border Collies, but there are other great breeds out there: labs, beagles, standard collies, shelties, corgis...

Shelter/rescue dogs


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Anything that yaps instead of barks




Oh, yeah. Got it.


----------



## megamania

Working on year 22 with my wife.....

As for a pup..... She is really determined to go with a lab or a mutt (due to cost).   Time will tell.


----------



## megamania

Getting bored.  I think I mentioned it already but I got a bone infection where they put titaninium in me.  So they removed it and now I have a PPik linein me. Within two das I had full use of my arm but due to the PPik line I am not allowed to work.


----------



## megamania

In case you don't know-  A PPik line is an injection area set up in my right arm.  A tube was inserted into a blood line that reaches through the arm, shoulder, chest and directly into my heart.  For 42 days I have to inject powerful anti-boditics intothe port.  Due to risk of infection (which would go straight to my heart) and concern of stagging the tubes, I can't do anything but sit around.  I have just only got permission to drive and even then, that's at the three week point.


----------



## megamania

Si in my first two weeks, I have researched, plotted, typed up and made my maps for both my monthly game at the house and the new game I am running at the local store. Painted over 20 figures.

now I am going to overwhelm (or is it underwhelm?) everyone here as I can do little else.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yee-ouch! 

Get better døød!

And 22 years?  That speaks to your character, man.  Congrats!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, but I know about those PPik lines way too well. I have had 3 since getting sick in 2011. Have you had any JP bulbs yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ha! something tells me Meglo would have them read in 10 days!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Working on year 22 with my wife.....




Congrats.  I hope one day I'll be working on year 22 with my wife.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Huh, I wonder if I'll ever get married.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Huh, I wonder if I'll ever get married.




I always tell people I hope they find someone as special to them as my wife is to me.


Wasn't always the case though.  We had some issues in the beginning of our marriage and I wouldn't have said that to anyone....

But now, we are definitely much happier together.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog Moon said:


> Congrats.  I hope one day I'll be working on my year 22 year old with my wife.



I'll probably be in my 80s by then. At least that's the plan.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Mad_Jack said:


> Wow...
> 
> So, I just saw on tv some guy's gonna jump off Mt. Everest...
> 
> Mind blown.




Bro?  Peeps do that all the time ... just not, uhh, intentionally.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> Wow...
> 
> So, I just saw on tv some guy's gonna jump off Mt. Everest...
> 
> Mind blown.




When is this supposed to happen?



Dog Moon said:


> I always tell people I hope they find someone as special to them as my wife is to me.
> 
> 
> Wasn't always the case though.  We had some issues in the beginning of our marriage and I wouldn't have said that to anyone....
> 
> But now, we are definitely much happier together.




She should read your post!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh boy, we have this nasty storm about 20 or so miles to the west, stalled. It is supposed to bring frozen precipitation [read: Brrrrr] and not moving any closer. Nashville remains dry where Memphis [where <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @_*Scotley*_ <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> lives ] is probably trying to gather gopher wood to build an Ark.

edit

nevermind. I spoke too soon. raining now, gotta git home. nite all


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh boy, we have this nasty storm about 20 or so miles to the west, stalled. It is supposed to bring frozen precipitation [read: Brrrrr] and not moving any closer. Nashville remains dry where Memphis [where <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @_*Scotley*_ <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> lives ] is probably trying to gather gopher wood to build an Ark.
> 
> edit
> 
> nevermind. I spoke too soon. raining now, gotta git home. nite all




Yup, I keep a supply of gopher wood on hand living as close as I do to the largest river in the country. At least it didn't get as cold as expected. I've had enough sub-freezing weather to last me until winter returns.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

It's about 82 degrees out, and it's kind of windy, so I guess not the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Today it is cool, but not the frigid they forecasted. None of the flurries they said was coming. If they are always so wrong with the weather, I wonder what else they are wrong about.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am so bored that I started to watch once upon a time in wonderland. 

I want to say that the actor behind the caterpillar does the creature good justice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> She should read your post!




I would have to show it to her in order for her to ever see it.  Sadly, she's not a gamer and has absolutely no idea what EnWorld is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I am so bored that I started to watch once upon a time in wonderland.
> 
> I want to say that the actor behind the caterpillar does the creature good justice.




I watched part of the first season.  Was good for a while, but then it just seemed to drag to me, I got tired of it and eventually I stopped watching it.

Usually what happens is that shows go on a break and if I don't miss it I don't bother continuing when it comes back.  I wonder how many shows I'd actually still be watching if they never went on break.  Hmmmm, interesting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Interesting indeed . . . . .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or do you mean "curiouser and curiouser"...


----------



## Scott DeWar

or both . . . . . ?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> or both . . . . . ?




Yes!


----------



## Scott DeWar

So sorry for you Mad Jack. Perhaps you will have the one you want soon!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh what an awful day. blue skis from horizon to horizon after an early morning rain. Though dreadful it may be, I have endured.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh what an awful day. blue skis from horizon to horizon after an early morning rain. Though dreadful it may be, I have endured.




How is that an awful day?


----------



## Scott DeWar

No game.


----------



## megamania

Allofolks.  Been painting up a storm for my various games and mapping for them.   Kinda quiet here as I am still home bound due to the Pikk line in my arm.    Can do only so much before one goes crazy however.


----------



## megamania

Been working on maps.  Maps are 22 x 22 and inter changeable where I can.   Keeps me busy



sigh..... can't upload the pictures with them.

How made (try to visualize)

poster board cut to 22 x 22

photo copy (in color) dungeon tiles

dark blue = water

desert = rock

cave = dirt paths

forest = forest / swamp

dark green self made = jungles

then various misc tiles (statues, furniture, doors etc...)

cut and paste to form bright colored maps that are set at 1 inch segments.

wish I could share.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

This sounds awesome! pleez keep trying to share this!!


----------



## megamania

Trying again.....


----------



## megamania

Took about 20 minutes and I'm not even sure how I did it but thee is the newest tile I made.   A river channel leads in from a waterfall that enters the lost valley of the aberrational lords known now as The Hidden (see both Storyhours).    

The tile I have shown is where the river breaks up into the swamp and reveals a very large mutated fiendish looking frog creature statue / temple.    Picture isn't the best but it is 22 x 22 inches.   Blue = water, dark green = jungle / thick vegatation  orange = rock or course sand.   The statue has vines and moss growing all over it.


----------



## megamania

Think I have few more.....


----------



## megamania

ARGH....


Well you get the idea.  The top one is a rock outcropping from the ciffs of the Hidden.  There are several statues and a pyramid that leads down.

The second one is a huge obsideon statue / structure made to look like a Mind Flayer's head that is held up out of the swamp by the tentacles.  blue bubbled windows are the eyes.   And yes- REAL Mindflayers can be seen inside.   This is built here the skull cap comes off so there is a map of the observation area also.    

Kinda proud of that one


----------



## megamania

oh and all the black marbled color patterns are obsideon glass shards.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Awesome! On an aside, I got this off wastebook:


Superhero: Coffee head!


----------



## Scott DeWar

on another aside: [gaming related-ish]

http://ffn.nodwick.com/?p=33


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice stuff, mega!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tornado over ok/ ak last night from satellite:

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/de...orm-system-captured-weather-satellites-n91251


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nice stuff, mega!




thankyou.    Still making more.   Beginning the fortresses within the Hidden now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Dang poor interweb connection ate my post! Act 1, Scene 1, take 2*

HURRYhurry,meseeNOW!!!!

**jumps up and down like a spoiled impetuous 2 year old child**


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, that's a mixed bag of luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Uh, . . . . congratulations, . . . . I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*BEER!!!*

What Beer are you drinking?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> What Beer are you drinking?




Beer? Beer is passe. Haven't you heard? Its all about Cider now.

http://time.com/82620/fastest-growing-alcoholic-beverage-category-its-not-craft-beer/


----------



## Scott DeWar

pronounced ceeder, right? [stella artois commercial]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Scotley said:


> Beer? Beer is passe. Haven't you heard? Its all about Cider now.
> 
> http://time.com/82620/fastest-growing-alcoholic-beverage-category-its-not-craft-beer/



Eh... It's more like it's all about alcohol. Whether you want to drink Whisky, beer, cider, or some fruity mixed drink, the U.S. seems to have an interest in getting as drunk as possible. In a couple of years we'll be known as the fat, drunk, frat guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You forgot scotch!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Scott DeWar said:


> You forgot scotch!




See what I mean?


----------



## Scott DeWar

But I never went to collage. Instead of a university, I had adversity. Also known as the school of hard knocks.

And scotch is sublime!


----------



## Dog Moon

No Alcohol for Dog Moon.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Not drinking any beer at the moment but my beer of the moment is Great Lakes Brewing Co's Chillwave.  Awesome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/11599/28151/

This is my present beer of choice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*News flash!!*

This news just in from station xkcd:

https://xkcd.com/556/


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just watched penny dreadful, a show time production, on Hulu. looks promising!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/11599/28151/
> 
> This is my present beer of choice.




Haven't seen that one locally. Sounds really good. There is such an abundance of craft and local brew now it is hard to keep up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear you on that! but that is what makes all the fun of searching out the different brews!!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Yeah, it's a pretty sweet time to be a beer fan.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This beer is the best I have ever had, actually.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> This beer is the best I have ever had, actually.




That sounds like high praise indeed. Gonna have to go shopping. It is indeed a good time to be a beer fan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Even though it is as you say, some of my faves are either not available where I live, or are out of production.

I fell in love with a Jamaican beer called Dragon Stout.  Haven't seen it in more than a decade.  In 2005, I was privileged to tour the Razin brewery in Moscow (and got to try their entire product line) 2 weeks after they got bought up by Heineken.  I thought that would mean a US distribution deal.  So far, though, no such luck.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I give it: 
     out of


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Even though it is as you say, some of my faves are either not available where I live, or are out of production.
> 
> I fell in love with a Jamaican beer called Dragon Stout.  Haven't seen it in more than a decade.  In 2005, I was privileged to tour the Razin brewery in Moscow (and got to try their entire product line)



Awesome!


Dannyalcatraz said:


> 2 weeks after they got bought up by Heineken.  I thought that would mean a US distribution deal.  So far, though, no such luck.




that sucks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

In Columbia, Missouri where I lived for 26 years before moving to Nashville, Tenn there are 3 institutes of higher learning: University of Missouri, Stephens finishing and liberal arts collage and Columbia Collage, A school known for its Arts programs. Here is an example of the art:

http://www.viralnova.com/weekly-chalkboard-art/

just had to share that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's cool!


----------



## Wereserpent

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaP-Vc4LJ3w


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All OY, no VEY.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaP-Vc4LJ3w




His heart is in the right place.... but that's about it.


----------



## Dog Moon

I did write a love poem to my wife for Valentine's Day this year... but it wasn't cheesy like this, I didn't try to sing it terribly to crappy music and repeat the word "Love" a billion times, I didn't put it into a video and I most certainly did not then put it online.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's the way it oughta be.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Galeros said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaP-Vc4LJ3w



I'm guessing that with a screen name like Vidya Autism, he is an individual with autism. I'm sure that won't stop people from ridiculing him.


----------



## Wereserpent

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I'm guessing that with a screen name like Vidya Autism, he is an individual with autism. I'm sure that won't stop people from ridiculing him.




It is actually someone else posting a video of his. The guy who did the song's online name is "JustinRPG".


----------



## Blackrat

It's always such fun to try and get the cat into the carry box for a vet trip... Khorne damn those claws...


----------



## Scott DeWar

You should have read the cat owner's agreement. transporting a cat has a special legal claws on that.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> You should have read the cat owner's agreement. transporting a cat has a special legal _claws_ on that.




Groan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> You should have read the cat owner's agreement. transporting a cat has a special legal claws on that.






Scotley said:


> Groan




EEEEvilllll grin

in other news, I had a terrible thing happen today. I keep my porter ales at room temp, as it should be, and this morning I was preparing to pour some over ground chuck burgers for marinading when I opened the bottle and it came out in a mad foam. I am guessing that the 29.86 barometric pressure is what caused it to come out and spill all over the counter. Still, that is a sad thing to happen to good drink.

edit: it was 29.71 at the time of opening.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> It's always such fun to try and get the cat into the carry box for a vet trip... Khorne damn those claws...



Claws for the claw god. Scars for the scar throne.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> Claws for the claw god. Scars for the scar throne.





Exactly so


----------



## megamania

Allo.   How goes it gang?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quiet, slow, boring

Know any good jokes?


----------



## trappedslider

Godzilla was good I thought. The plot wasn't complicated. IT was there,but it didn't get in the way of the monster fights which were awesome and I'm pretty sure the final fight had a lower damage assessment than Man of Steel's lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Quiet, slow, boring
> 
> Know any good jokes?




Still bored. Hello? any one want to talk? I haven't seen Godzilla yet so can't comment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*dice roll test*

[roll]1d20
[roll0]
[roll]1d2[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar

A Haiku about getting out of bed:

No No No No No 

No No No No No No No

No No No No No!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had a weird dream: I went to a talk at a college, and when I walked out to my car, at first, I thought the parking lot had flooded.  As I got closer, I realized that my car was not submerged up to its window in water, but rather, in rapidly drying concrete.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had a goofy realization. I found 2 towels in my saddle bags on my bike. A simple 7 speed Linus brand pedal bike. I was wondering "Why would I EVER need 2 towels. Now here is the goofy thing Why: Just in case there is a space invasion and I need to trade a towel for a 'don't panic' button. How could I forget that.

**sigh**


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Long freaking days when there is nothing going on here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A few weeks ago, we had a hot water pipe break in 2 places under the slab of our house.  The good news: it is repaired, and insurance is covering most of it...see below.

The bad news: because it was below the slab, there was much concrete dust kicked up, which will require cleaning.  On top of that, because the 2 breaks occurred near the center of the house, we will need to move out for a week while they're replace @40% of the flooring in the downstairs in our house.  The mover/packers arrive tomorrow.

Even though they're bonded, there are certain things we simply don't want to risk, so we're packing & moving them ourselves.

Oh yeah...remember that concrete dust?  Because of it we had to turn off our AC.  And we can't turn it back on until AFTER the floors are replaced.  Did y'all know Texas is HOT this time of year?


----------



## Scott DeWar

And that is why I do  not like slab floors. Even a crawl space makes a whole world of difference. Also, sometime you cannot route wires through an attic, you have to have a basement of some sort. Take good care of your instruments.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My favorite day! Lucky Friday the 13th! It was Friday, January 13, 2012 when I left for home from Rusk Rehab Center!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I decided to stay at the house Thursday night, since the installation crew wanted to start work at @6:30AM. 

Just as I'm getting ready for bed at about 11:30PM, I get a call- the power has gone out at the hotel my parents were in.  Soooooo I had to go get Mom- who, despite being in a room that was still nice and icy, was not comfortable sitting in the darkened room- and she wound up taking my bed for the evening (that being the only bed available).  I grabbed a pillow & some floor.

Dad, OTOH, slept in said room until 3:30 AM until the power came back on.  Then he went back to sleep.

Happy Friday 13!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I was playing the iPad app version of Spaceward Ho!- a cool little game of galactic conquest- and was one turn away from winning a game at a very hard setting.  My ally and I controlled the galaxy except for one planet.  I had my attack fleet and 2 colonization fleets ready to go.

I selected and sent the wrong fleet.  My colonists were wiped out.  No worries- I still had another colonial fleet- and sent the attack fleet.

In mid-turn, my ally severed our alliance.  My attack fleet was met by hers, which was not only bigger, but better.  They were annihilated.  Then she erased me from the galaxy.

I was one turn from victory, and made a stupid error which cost me the game.  I hate it when I do stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**plays taps**


----------



## Scott DeWar

This thread disproves Godwin's law

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## trappedslider

There is a TARDIS at my mall as part of the whole UFO festival....I plan to take pics as soon as i can


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> This thread disproves Godwin's law
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law




I'd expect such Fascist drivel from you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dang - it just figures that would happen.


----------



## megamania

Allo.  Just poppin' in to see what is up.  Been busy with family stuff and some gaming stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I've been wiling away the hours reading XKCD ; Irregular and legostar galactica webcomics


----------



## Scott DeWar

*humor out of alingment*

A friend sent this via facebook [at last, a good use for face book!]

A wizard and Fighter are fighting a bunch of enemies together. At a lull  in the battle the wizard sees the fighter is using a small dagger  instead of his usual sword. "Where is your sword?" asks the wizard. "I  impaled a Druid at the top of yon hill, we can get it when we are  finished." At the end of the battle they work their way to the top of  the hill and there is no body, no sword. "You idiot," says the wizard  "of course its gone, you never leave it in Neutral at the top of an  incline...."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you, Thank you very much.​


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;EP53YTa2SEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP53YTa2SEQ[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lady shadow was hilarious!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Lady shadow was hilarious!



here's one about D&D [video=youtube;Ih6Qfa8Wd4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih6Qfa8Wd4w[/video]

Studio C is done out of Brigham Young University's TV Channel


----------



## Scott DeWar

KAAaaaaahhhhhhnnnnnnnn! ! ! !


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nice day here, A little humid, but nice


----------



## Scott DeWar

*the great divide*

I just had a math moment.

http://xwhy.comicgenesis.com/d/20090527.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ow.




yup,I felt the same!


----------



## Knightfall

Hello hive!

Has Dog Moon been around?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes, he is on a game thread he runs, "Mad King's Monkey".


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, he is on a game thread he runs, "Mad King's Monkey".



so, are you saying doghead is the same person as Dog Moon?


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, eyeroll:
 oos. Brain was shut down. doghead, nope, haven't seen him.


----------



## megamania

Popping in for my bi-weekly visit to see what is up.   Headed to a game store and a comic shop today.  Still running two games of Eberron plus some other on the side stuff.   Just learned I have a particially blocked heart.  Not good.   rather than feeling sorry for myself I'm shopping (while I can).  Guardians next weekend


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry about the diagnosis-praying for you- and hooray for shopping!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Popping in for my bi-weekly visit to see what is up.   Headed to a game store and a comic shop today.  Still running two games of Eberron plus some other on the side stuff.   Just learned I have a partially blocked heart.  Not good.   rather than feeling sorry for myself I'm shopping (while I can).  Guardians next weekend




Dude! bummer news! I just had a echo cardiogram done Saturday to see if I have any problems like that! Waiting for the doc visit still.

ps: having a good day, just walked 1 mile without a rest brake!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rackafratzin power is out.

Not gonna hang out since I don't want to run down my batteries on my tablet & hot-spot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just got the power back on, and we have a tech casualty: looks like my Verizon DVR/Cable box died.

I had 30+% of my drive occupied by recorded musical performances, plus a J-horror film I wanted to watch with a buddy, several episodes or Top Gear, and, of course, all my weekly shows that I was recording.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just got the power back on, and we have a tech casualty: looks like my Verizon DVR/Cable box died.
> 
> I had 30+% of my drive occupied by recorded musical performances, plus a J-horror film I wanted to watch with a buddy, several episodes or Top Gear, and, of course, all my weekly shows that I was recording.



AAAARRRRGGGGhhhhhhhhh! ! ! ! !  That is no fun *sad*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of sad- GENUINELY real stuff went down this week, too.  Puts everything in perspective.

A long-time family friend got fired AND told to move out by her son.  One daughter- who tossed her out on 
Mothers' Day @4 years ago and dicked her over other times as well- was sympathetic.  Sharp serpent's teeth, indeed...

And today, someone I know died after a long and valiant struggle against cancer.  We weren't friends- I never had the time to get as close as I wanted- but we were always, _always_ friendly.  Genuinely great guy, musician, family man.  Sorry to see him go, but glad his pain is over.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Speaking of sad- GENUINELY real stuff went down this week, too.  Puts everything in perspective.
> 
> A long-time family friend got fired AND told to move out by her son.  One daughter- who tossed her out on
> Mothers' Day @4 years ago and dicked her over other times as well- was sympathetic.  Sharp serpent's teeth, indeed...
> 
> And today, someone I know died after a long and valiant struggle against cancer.  We weren't friends- I never had the time to get as close as I wanted- but we were always, _always_ friendly.  Genuinely great guy, musician, family man.  Sorry to see him go, but glad his pain is over.




*Sends hugs*


----------



## Scott DeWar

i was going to make a smart a$$ comment, but now it would be bad form.


----------



## megamania

Went to the DnD shop (Zombie Planet in Albany NY) and bought....well too much.

Headed north to Saratoga Springs to visit the relocated comic shop Comic Depot and stopped with a strange hunch and feeling.

We lost our first dog to Lyme Disease about 20 months ago.   The wife has been wanting a new pup since this winter.  Specifically a Black lab.    So I've been watching for one ever since May.  The strange feeling I got drew me to Pet Smart in Saratoga.    Chrissy, a 9 week old Black lab mixed breed rescue dog is the newest member of the Farrell family.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Went to the DnD shop (Zombie Planet in Albany NY) and bought....well too much.
> 
> Headed north to Saratoga Springs to visit the relocated comic shop Comic Depot and stopped with a strange hunch and feeling.
> 
> We lost our first dog to Lyme Disease about 20 months ago.   The wife has been wanting a new pup since this winter.  Specifically a Black lab.    So I've been watching for one ever since May.  The strange feeling I got drew me to Pet Smart in Saratoga.    Chrissy, a 9 week old Black lab mixed breed rescue dog is the newest member of the Farrell family.




Lab dogs are awesome! ! ! !


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, I saw one of the biggest house flies in my apartment to day. I was able to whack it down with a fly, then raised my foot and said "Shoe Fly!" *squish*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## megamania

Saw Guardians.  Really good but the credits scene scares me.  I had hoped for Nova or even another past Power Gem holder.    Cosmo was unexpected.

Groot stole the show.... not Rocket which surprised me.


----------



## trappedslider

so,during the weekend had the chance to play Munchkin for the first time and it was fun and I plan to buy it along with an expansion. While i ended up staying at level 1, I was able to screw over other players. One player had gotten the Plutonium dragon,at which point i used wondering monster with a level 16 wright and mate, which caused another level 16 wright to appear.


----------



## Blackrat

I love Munchkin. Between me and a few friends we have just about every munchkin main games. It makes rather interesting combos. I've played an elven british pirate using a phaser-phaser-taser-laser while fighting the men in black...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have played that game many times and it is always awesome! !


----------



## trappedslider

this needs ot be a thing http://www.change.org/petitions/nfl...ic-headline-the-super-bowl-xlix-halftime-show


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> this needs ot be a thing http://www.change.org/petitions/nfl...ic-headline-the-super-bowl-xlix-halftime-show




Consider this post my signature!


----------



## Blackrat

I got me an airbrush!

Well, borrowed one, but if I actually learn to love it, I'll buy one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Airbrush artists are fun to watch do their work.


----------



## Blackrat

I just wish to speed up some of my warhammer minis painting . Rather a tricky art by the way. The paint has to be just the right thickness. Too thick and it won't come out, too thin and it won't stick... Though I suspect the type of airbrush makes a huge difference on that too. The one I have has the paint pot underneath, so it needs to actually use the air pressure to suck up the paint. I think one with the pot on the top would allow a bit more thick paint to flow through...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good luck with it!  I didn't have the patience for the tool, myself.  I stuck with traditional brushes, putty knives and the like.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;Lrlro3YJ15o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrlro3YJ15o[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

thesis defense
http://xkcd.com/1403/


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> thesis defense
> http://xkcd.com/1403/




That's what i thought of when i saw the video lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Been a while since I've been to the Hive....

Got a lot going on.

Interviewed for a promotion... still waiting back.

Going back to school.

Getting the house ready to sell so I can move.

Getting divorced.

Working on publishing a book.

Some good, some bad.  That's life.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good to hear the good; sad to hear the bad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good to hear the good; sad to hear the bad.




Thanks.  I'm trying to think positively, and for the most part everything that is happening is good... except for the divorce.  There are still positive things about the divorce, but right now the bad is the most noticeable.  It's still too fresh to really focus on the good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, and nothing we can say will really help- only time will reduce the pain of what you're going through right now.  So, best of luck.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, and nothing we can say will really help- only time will reduce the pain of what you're going through right now.  So, best of luck.




Yeah, definitely.  I keep telling myself all these things, but nothing really hides what I feel... 

But I think once her stuff is gone and I've moved out that will help immensely... then it's only a matter of time before everything is better.  Still not perfect 100%, but it'll be as close as it can get and that's all I want.  

But I am doing fine otherwise and working hard to stay optimistic about the future!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Focusing on the positive aspects of the future can only help- keep it up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

With all that has gone on in my life, especially of the last 3 years, I recommend you keep your hope and your sense of humor. Forgive and forget. That can be the hardest and most painful, but the alternative of being angry and bitter is not worth it. That is my nickel's worth of free advice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> With all that has gone on in my life, especially of the last 3 years, I recommend you keep your hope and your sense of humor. Forgive and forget. That can be the hardest and most painful, but the alternative of being angry and bitter is not worth it. That is my nickel's worth of free advice.




Yeah, for the most part I'm doing that... but I have moments where I just can't help it.  Moments where I either want to smash things or just get drunk and forget things... but I haven't given in to either of those moments!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hang in there Bro. I have nights where I can't sleep or days I don't even want to get out of bed.


----------



## megamania

Allo Folks.

Chin up guys.


That said.  Just learned my chest pain is related to my heart.  Operation Friday.   Never catch a break.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alright- prayers for Mega & Dog!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Praying for ya both!


----------



## trappedslider

i got invited to take part in the beta for Warlords of warlords of draenor for World of Warcraft


----------



## Scott DeWar

AWEsome!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> AWEsome!




I think i'll make a new thread to post as i play around in the beta


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> I think i'll make a new thread to post as i play around in the beta



post a link here!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> post a link here!



lol okay here it is http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?358456-World-of-Warcraft-warlords-of-draenor


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are gunna have fun with that!


----------



## Dog Moon

Looks neat, but I'm still glad my friends and I quit WoW all right around the same time.


----------



## megamania

I'm back and this time it means something.


I went for exploratory operation with the prospect of a stint being put it.  That was two weeks ago.

double by-pass and crap removed from the lungs I have returned..... very very humbled and weakened....


----------



## Scott DeWar

**Jumps and leaps for joy**

I don't know if you have ever seen this video, it was me in December of 2011 right after my coma. Too weak to get out of bed unassisted.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0C4CSoV9no&list=UL9_jh67tTW3U&index=1

on an aside, I am watching a Norwegian movie called Thale about a fae creature found by brothers who work crime scenes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bottom line, mega: are you better off now?


----------



## megamania

double headed cows scare me


----------



## megamania

Yeah but the heat and humidity is killing me.   Having trouble sleeping due to that and it cam literally kill me to sleep on my stomach at this point.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> double headed cows scare me




me too!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*useless fact for the day*

The only state in the united states that does not use share any of the same letters as the word 'mackerel' is Ohio.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is cool, not a bit like the 2 headed calf!


----------



## megamania

Never happy.

A few weeks ago I was complaining that I didn't have time to do my DnD.

Now I have too much time but no energy to do it


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bummer. I know how you feel!


----------



## megamania

Okay... without over doing it, I'm going to work on my Storyhours some


----------



## megamania

Timeline from past year's worth of Storyhours is nearlt done.    Hard to believe it was Aug 13 was the last time I updated it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You did it! ! ! ! !

I remember all too well just 3 years ago how  hard it was to get into activity again. This is good therapy.


----------



## megamania

My thoughts exactly.    I seem to finally be mentally strong so I'll putz about working on Creation Schema and Hidden.   Prep work on a new game I want to run with my son.  "Running Man" that involves new tech in Eberron and how everyone wants wants it- especially House Cannith.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You know how when someone F's up, it can be very cathartic to lash out at them?

Well, tonight, I was the F-up in my own kitchen.  I was cooking some rice to eat with some leftover cabbage, and I turned on the wrong burner...and quickly turned away to talk to my Dad.  While the one under the pot remained cold, the burner under the plastic microwave lid heated up, melting it.

A momentary lapse in attention turned a mere oops into something that may result in having to replace the stovetop.

And nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## megamania

silly you


----------



## Scott DeWar

What type of burner? The electric coil type? If so, those are replaceable.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glass top.  And so far, no amount of scraping is getting rid of the last bits of the plastic residue.

Additional fun: since it has downdraft venting, there are almost no units on the market that will fit the space we have.


----------



## megamania

warm up the burner to soften the plastic and scrap off


----------



## Scott DeWar

When you warm it up, use a proper scrub pad. they should be yellow. Not a razor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried the warming technique.

That helped, but not only didn't we get all of the plastic off of the burner, there was some that was also off the radiating section that won't heat up enough, but would still be under a large hot pot. Meaning we'd get nice hot plastic on my pots.

New cooktop arriving next Friday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

expensive, but less then a new stove.


----------



## megamania

Nothing tried nothing gained.   But as said- still better than a whole new system


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry I was unclear- the cooktop was on an island in the center of the kitchen, with no stove underneath.  The stove is @2' away.

Even though it is my fault, we, as a family, are all contributorally negligent.  We had gotten very lackadaisical about putting stuff on the cooktop.  I bet if it had been one of those old coil type tops, it never would have had the microwave lid resting on it in the first place.  But that black glassy top is soooooooooo inviting.  Even though I didn't do it this time, I've left those lids on the cooktop myself probably a hundred times.

On the bright side, this thing should have a serious vent on it.  The Kitchenaid that it is replacing had a very weak vent that couldn't even keep up with a hint of smoke.  This meant if something was a fairly smoky dish, we'd often end up opening a window or some such.  Even so, a downdrafting vent won't be nearly as good as an overhead one of comperable power.

Big lesson: if you are ever in a position to build or renovate a kitchen that features an island cooktop, SPEND THE EXTRA MONEY UP FRONT and get one that vents from above.  With lighting.  You will save yourself money and headaches in the long run.


----------



## Scott DeWar

To really do a proper venting, you really need to plan it at the time of construction.


----------



## megamania

Vents are a good idea regardless.    My wife understands two settings-  Off and HI.     Whenever she wants a grilled cheese I'm called in everytime.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> To really do a proper venting, you really need to plan it at the time of construction.




Pretty much.


----------



## trappedslider

wahoo finally got an FLGS here


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Great!  Now go out there and drop some dough in there!


----------



## megamania

Can't resist...... Your new store specializes in Sci-Fi and Aliens?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tomorrow is (scheduled to be) New Cooktop Day!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Can't resist...... Your new store specializes in Sci-Fi and Aliens?




I thought it was cowboys and aliens?


----------



## megamania

Welll  good news and really bad news.



Good news- finally have a working oven.

Bad news-  Even being out of work, I have to pay up on my medical or my employers will cancel my insurance.  No insurance- no rehap thus not allowed to ever return to work.   Evil Catch 22


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good grief, it's almost as if they paid no attention to how rules interact and affect people's lives.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Welll  good news and really bad news. . . .
> 
> Bad news-  Even being out of work, I have to pay up on my medical or my employers will cancel my insurance.  No insurance- no rehap thus not allowed to ever return to work.   Evil Catch 22




Ok, my personal reaction:

GAHHHHHHH! IDIOCY ABOUNDING! ! !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wonder if a George Lucas knew this:



> Spaghetti & Meatballs
> 
> Not Italian
> Spaghetti exists in Italy — there’s no denying that. Meatballs also exist in Italy, albeit in a different form: there, they’re called polpettes, and range in size between golfball-sized and marble-sized (aka *polpettines*). But combining these two often disparate entities? That’s something that was reserved for Italian-American immigrants, who, after moving to America, found an abundance of cheap meat, pasta, and tomatoes, and decided to make a meal quite a bit different from the stuff they had overseas in the old country, thus paving the way for some innovative Alka-Seltzer commercials.



IOW, the Emperor is (almost) named after tiny meatballs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Mama mia, that's a spicy meataball!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

*For all the lawyers out there . . . . .*

What is the difference between a jellyfish and a lawyer?



Spoiler



one is a spineless poisonous blob, the other is a form of sea life.



How many lawyers does it take to screw in a light bulb?



Spoiler



3: one to climb the ladder, one to shake the ladder and one to sue the ladder company



Q: Why did God make snakes just before lawyers?
			A:



Spoiler



To practice.



The answer is in a spoiler ^


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Putting up the laundry tonight, I got "Tribbled" by very aggressive towels, lurking on the top shelf of the storage closet.

A nice comedic cherry on an otherwise nice evening with extended family.  Woulda been better had my Saints won or the Cowboys lost, but I can't have everything.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Those vicious towels!


----------



## megamania

I thought throwing in the towel was a sign of surrender..... not CHARGE!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They...

They were all over me, man...


_shudder_


----------



## Scott DeWar

he didn't throw in the towel, The towel* THREW  ITSELF* at him!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am watching a movie I was forbidden to watch as a kid: The good, The bad and the ugly


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmm...classic cinema!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was raised in a very christian home, My grandfather was an ordained minister in church of the brethren, Mennonite. So, no violence allowed.

now watching Dr. Who : Blink


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm working on selling some of my more expensive M:tG cards.  Anyone know of any good places to sell them?  I've bought a bunch of stuff from Coolstuffinc so I was thinking about using that site, but if anyone has a better suggestions let me know!


----------



## Dog Moon

And I don't think I mentioned this before... but my divorce was finalized.  I am once again a single dude.  Little bit of happiness... little bit of sadness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hang in there, DM.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hang in there, DM.




Oh, I did mention it.  hah.

Well, it's totally official and I am totally divorced now.  I think before I was just going through the process of it.

Anyway, I'm actually doing pretty good right now.  Selling some Magic cards, gonna get some cool board games, I've been progressing fairly well on MY boardgame.  Woohoo!

School sucks.  hah.  No, it's actually not too bad.

And thanks Danny, for the support, but I am doing much better than before.


----------



## megamania

Chin up and face forward


----------



## Scott DeWar

Divorce is always hard, hang tough dude.


----------



## megamania

Hard to believe but a storyhour I started back in something around 2005 is finally nearing its end..... not sure if I'm happy or not.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

The closing of one door marks the opening of another.<author: I do not remember>


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...or an ambush.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hmmm. Such a nice thought, that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I find it curious that this thread is found in the "somewhat off topic" Catagory.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I find it curious that this thread is found in the "somewhat off topic" Category.




Indeed, that's quite and understatement. This is more like the 'oh look a chicken...' Category.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Squirrel!




oh wow! the file uploader is moving markedly faster!


----------



## megamania

Awesome picture


----------



## Scott DeWar

thank you!


----------



## Blackrat

I got Space Hulk! Four years I've lamented that I didn't have enough money back in '09. Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

got a pic for that?


----------



## Blackrat

I do. In my phone. ENW doesn't seem to like my phone. Or my phone doesn't like ENW. Have to try to transfer it to the PC first...


----------



## Scott DeWar

pleeeeeese do so!


----------



## Dog Moon

Awesome!

I'm currently in the process of selling a bunch of Magic cards and I will be purchasing some board games with that money.


----------



## megamania

Welp..... today I get to the heart doctor.  Find out if the operation worked or not.


----------



## Scott DeWar

high  hopes for you!


----------



## Dog Moon

Good luck!


----------



## Dog Moon

I just got some Credit to this online store and I bought 4 Coop Board Games today.  Woohoo!


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> nice




I'm happy.  They arrive on Tuesday.  Not in time for my 4 day weekend, but they do arrive in time for my next one in a few weeks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I'm happy.  They arrive on Tuesday.  Not in time for my 4 day weekend, but they do arrive in time for my next one in a few weeks.




Normally I would say that happiness is over rated, but for you, I will make an exception.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I'm happy.  They arrive on Tuesday.  Not in time for my 4 day weekend, but they do arrive in time for my next one in a few weeks.




Normally I would say that happiness is over rated, but for you, I will make an exception.


----------



## Dog Moon

Apparently you made an exception twice.  

But seriously, even though they aren't in time for vacation, I'm just happy they're coming.  I can't remember the last time I got something for myself.  Before marriage, probably.


----------



## Dog Moon

On a side note, my OWN Board Game is just about ready to be playtested.  I have a couple more tweaks to do and then hopefully within the next couple of weeks my friends and I will finally be able to play it.  Woohoo!


----------



## Scott DeWar

And now for something completely different!

http://xkcd.com/548/


----------



## megamania

Doc seems impressed with me but I still have to begin / complete my rehab stuff before being allowed back to work


----------



## megamania

Finished my Creation Schema Storyhour.   Looking to finish Gamer's grotto : The Hidden and John Play next.     Restart my Wayfinders group and a game with just my son called Running man.   All Eberron.


----------



## megamania

Daughter passed her driving test.   So its no longer safe to drive in southern Vermont.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Daughter passed her driving test.   So its no longer safe to drive in southern Vermont.




Well, if she passed in theory that means she's good and people shouldn't have to worry!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Doc seems impressed with me but I still have to begin / complete my rehab stuff before being allowed back to work



Do every thing they say, You will be better off  doing it. I did all they told me and now I am off physical therapy! Finally!!



megamania said:


> Daughter passed her driving test.   So its no longer safe to drive in southern Vermont.




AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 



Dog Moon said:


> Well, if she passed in theory that means she's good and people shouldn't have to worry!




oh but you have been fooled padawan!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Morals vs ethics*

I am watching "Madam Secretary" Episode 3 where there is a question of saving a man's life by Russia giving a weapon defense system to Pakistan as long as her husband gives the Russian's daughter, a student in his ethics class, an A for a grade.

Now this is my problem. does the ethics of saying no to giving the grade more important then the morals of saving a man's life?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I am watching "Madam Secretary" Episode 3 where there is a question of saving a man's life by Russia giving a weapon defense system to Pakistan as long as her husband gives the Russian's daughter, a student in his ethics class, an A for a grade.
> 
> Now this is my problem. does the ethics of saying no to giving the grade more important then the morals of saving a man's life?




Giving an unethical grade in Ethics class, heh! That's too funny.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Giving an unethical grade in Ethics class, heh! That's too funny.



egg-zack-lea


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In 2 hours, I will reach the 47th anniversary of my arrival on planet Earth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

1:11:xx as of right now!


----------



## megamania

Just watched some tv and a commercial got me thinking....... which is better- the left or right Twix and which is which? Is left / right determined by the X or the T being on top?


----------



## megamania

Think I'll stick with Snickers.  Why risk getting a "bad" twix


----------



## Scott DeWar

uhhh, . . . . . ummmm, . . . . . .  er, . . . .. ok, here's the deal. I am in the middle of the latest episode of H- 50, so let me get back to you on that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Board
Bored
**yawn**


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;qOw44VFNk8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOw44VFNk8Y[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ha! I love that! I had heard about it, but had not seen it until now. Thanks for that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Awesome!


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I got my map done for my board game.  SOOOOO close to playtesting... would be ready by now if it wasn't for school.... ugh, school...


----------



## megamania

Boredom strikes deep


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Helms Deep?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I got my map done for my board game.  SOOOOO close to playtesting... would be ready by now if it wasn't for school.... ugh, school...



Boardgames are great because they keep you from getting bored.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Boredom strikes deep



Into your life it will creep


----------



## Scott DeWar

And away you go with no more then a peep


----------



## Dog Moon

This thread make me want to weep!


----------



## Scott DeWar

as into your mid we doeth seep 
our intent so evil our thoughts we steep


----------



## Scotley

This thread is becoming a heap
of what I shall not speak


----------



## megamania

beep beep

I doth weep
life, like a broom
has done me in with one sweep
fallen I have without a peep


----------



## megamania

And with that silliness caste away into the deep-

Doctor is on vacation so he cannot sign my note to return to work.    Doctors are nearing my world view of politicians and lawyers........


----------



## Dog Moon

It's funny, I think my gaming group is SLOWLY converting the one person in the group who hates board games into actually liking them.  Or maybe he just like the idea of creating one because when I talked about the games I was making he actually seemed excited and had ideas to offer!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> And with that silliness caste away into the deep-
> 
> Doctor is on vacation so he cannot sign my note to return to work.    Doctors are nearing my world view of politicians and lawyers........




Doctor's scheduals: I understand your frustration! Be a patient patient!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;CZRDZL98Qg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZRDZL98Qg4[/video]


----------



## megamania

Trappedslider- I see you follow Eberron some.  3.5 I assume?     That is nearly All I do now.    I have 3-4 running campaigns in Eberron using 3.5.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, a crisp early fall morning. Last night my inside temp was 66, AM was 64. Very nice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, things are starting to turn here in Texas as well.  Yesterday was nice, with those cool autumnal breezes...

Which is great, because I've gotten back into walking my dogs- after a long and variably caused hiatus- for our mutual health and their enjoyment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Didn't you have some abdominal surgery?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actually, it was pretty good!

_*ba-bum-tinnnnng!*_

Yeah, I had a hernia repair, but that was a while ago. It was one of the reasons for the hiatus, but I've long since fully recovered.  What stretched out the break was a leg sprain for me, followed by a leg sprain for our older dog, followed by *another* leg sprain for me (other leg), followed by this, that and the other until apathy reasserted itself fully, and finally, they got kenneled for a month while we had to do a massive home repair.

Then I realized it had been a year since their last fun walkie time...and I had gained back every last pound I lost during the first serious push towards making such walks a regular part of their day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I remembered one of your dogs jumping on you after the not so abbie normal hernia repair, and the pain it caused you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, that was a lot of no-fun!

They got some training while kenneled (which we have soooooo artfully undone most of) so they're less jumpy and better behaved these days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They only growled and barked at @65% of the Trick-or-treaters last night!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, that was a lot of no-fun!
> 
> They got some training while kenneled (which we have soooooo artfully undone most of) so they're less jumpy and better behaved these days.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> They only growled and barked at @65% of the Trick-or-treaters last night!




Only, huh? Well I hid in my appartment all night with the lights off.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey!  guess what? ! I passed 20,000 posts! !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I hope you marked some of them so you can find your way back home!


(Sank you, sank you.  I vill be here all ze veek.  Bitte- tip your waitresses.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, new thought. I am watching a movie called Manhunt with Walter Pidgeon. It has a scene where beer in a stein is being drank. As I have seen on so very many steins, there is a lid on the stein, so why? Why do they put lids on steins?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Keep stuff from falling in; prevent evaporation/keep scent from escaping, I'd imagine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bavaria has a continental environment - mild temps and low dust. Maybe mosquitoes or flies?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, honestly I wanted to know if someone knew why, but I broke down and googled:

http://texasslavgerman.com/Why-Do-Beer-Steins-Have-Lids.html

long answer:

[sblock=why stiens have lids]
 The word stein is the shortened version of the German word steinzeukrug which means tankard or stoneware jug and is characterized by having a hinged lid and a handle.

The origin of the beer stein dates back to the 14th century. In the mid to late 1300’s the bubonic plague killed more than 25 million Europeans.  During the summers of the late 1400’s fly infestations often invaded central Europe. By the early 1500’s laws were passed in parts of Germany requiring that all food and drink containers be covered to protect consumers against these flies, and thus attempting to stop the spread of disease.

 Another law that helped the stein making industry was that instead of using rotten food, eggs, and cabbage beer could only be brewed suing cereals, hops, yeast, and water. The restrictions on what could be used to brew beer greatly improved the taste and drove up consumption by about 2 liters per day in many places and this had a great impact on stein making. Up to the 1400’s wealthy Germans had pewter, glass, and silver vessels while the general population used wooden and porous earthenware vessels. The wooden and earthenware vessels broke easily which was good because they absorbed the beer and gave off an odor that worsened with each use.

Experiments were conducted to raise the temperature of earthenware vessels…. fired at 2200°F, moisture is driven out of the clay and partially melts the clay into a hard stone-like material from which comes the name “stoneware”. This produced a more sanitary container that was also resistant to chipping and cracking. Stoneware steins were costly, especially after the covered container law, which made them worthy of decorative ceramic art. The common motifs were shields, historical, allegorical, and biblical scenes. Personalized steins became a status symbol and display piece for the Germans.

By 1750 there were over 4000 breweries in Bavaria and the production of steins increased tremendously into the late 1700’s. Engraved glass steins were used in the 1700’s, but because they were fragile and costly a limited number were produced and few of the early steins exist today. In the 1600’s it was easy to determine a steins origin because every small region had its own typical form: southern tankards were wide and sturdy, northern tankards were sleek and tall, western steins were gray stoneware with blue decoration, and eastern steins were brown glazed stoneware. In the 1700’s shape became less important and most steins had a cylindrical shape and were about twice as high as they were wide. Now instead of differences in shape and size each region used different materials and motifs.

In the early 1800’s the Napoleonic war and other rebellions diminished the wealth of the upper class and the middle class became the most important market for steins. They preferred a sturdy, functional folk art instead of the extravagances of the previous era. Also at this time the preference was so clearly for glass and pewter that most stoneware manufacturers turned to making bowls, jars, and jugs and stopped making steins. Archeological expeditions of the early 1800’s uncovered excellent examples of Greek, Roman, and Renaissance art that so captivated the public they were ready to let go of the ordinary, functional style of the previous period. By the mid 1800’s art students were taught entirely by having them copy the forms and designs of these archeological finds. This new style is called neo-Renaissance and neo-classical but is more commonly called Historicism. The white clays of the Koln area were once again used to make stoneware steins. By the end of the 1800’s the covered container law was no longer in force but due to 300 years of conditioning, the Germans now viewed the stein as incomplete without a lid. In later years stoneware steins became popular again and molds were being used to mass produce them therefore the steins were no longer unique. In the mid to late 1800’s glassmaking techniques had advanced enough that molds were also used for mass production. These glass steins grew in popularity because of the sturdiness of the thick molded glass. Some amazing glass steins were made using acid etchings, pewter overlays, staining, and multi-colored glass overlays. Moisture absorbing plaster molds were used to make Porcelain steins which enabled production of novel shapes making the character steins more common. Lithosphane scenes could also be created in the bottom of these steins because the molds allowed variation in the thickness of the porcelain.

Historicism designs and motifs declined in popularity by the 1900’s and were replaced with town scenes, social scenes, commemoratives of military service, and occupational emblems. Many potters produced stoneware and glazed pottery steins to meet this demand. Art nouveau, a new style of art, was gaining some popularity, but around 1910 political and economic unrest caused a great slowdown in the stein industry. WWI broke out and the materials and labor previously used for the pewter industry were now used for munitions production. Stein making virtually halted. During the 1920’s production of steins increased, and except for slowdowns due to economic and political woes in early 1930’s and early 1940’s, increased production continues today. In the past 40 years America has become the leading market for most types of beer steins, especially limited editions.
[/sblock]

short answer: 

 During the summers of the late 1400’s fly infestations often invaded central Europe


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

See?  Keepin' stuff out.

Though I was thinking it would be more along the lines of outdoor, uncovered biergartens with patrons sitting under trees for shade not wanting to pick stray leaves, twigs, nuts, high-diving stunt-squirrels etc. out of their beverage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh those annoying high diving stunt squirrels!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, last night on y way home I did a neat thing. But first I want to set a little background: I woke up with a lot of pain, which is an indication that I am building a resistance to my pain killers. So I went 12 hours with no pain killers. yes I was in pain, but I have been in a lot more pain then what I endured. An hour after 12 hour medicine fast was broke, I headed for home and jogged for a full block with minor complications developing. It is about time some healing started to manifest! This recovery stuff is getting old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just had an idea for a TV ad for Uber's car service:

Guy calls Uber to get a ride.  Cut to footage of a car driving like it was in an action flick.*  It arrives in a squealing, smoke stop in front of the guy who called.

The passenger door swings open, and inside is a recognizable action movie star- say, Arnold Shwarzenegger- who then shouts, "Come with me if you want to leave!!!"






* it could be a standard action flick type car, or it could be something more typical of Uber's drivers, either way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> hey!  guess what? ! I passed 20,000 posts! !




Congrats.

If the Hivemind had not fallen apart like it did so many years, I most likely would have somewhere near that many too.  I SHOULD have passed 8k like a LONG freaking time ago, but nope, my occasional post here and there is definitely not getting me anywhere very fast.


----------



## Scott DeWar

only 160 to go!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, guys. Some good news. In may of 2012 I was doing push-ups off the wall. As of January of 2014 I was doing them off the Kitchen sink, 36 inches off the floor. I am now doing them off a desk, 30 inches off the floor. I am doing 10 and that is about all I can do at a time, but hey. It is improvement!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Progressing in the right direction!


----------



## Dog Moon

I wish I could do pushups...  I am so freaking out of shape it's not even funny... and stress eating after my divorce made me gain a terrible amount of weight.

Sadly, I am not in the worst shape of my life right now, but if I'm not careful I just may get there again.... and I really don't want that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strt as I did perhaps: push ups off the wall. If you can do 50 with ease move to the kitchen counter. Step by step.


----------



## megamania

Oddly, stress normally = eat lots with me but with no money I've lost about 8 pounds in the past two weeks.    Down to 230 and dropping


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, that was a lot of no-fun!
> 
> They got some training while kenneled (which we have soooooo artfully undone most of) so they're less jumpy and better behaved these days.






megamania said:


> Oddly, stress normally = eat lots with me but with no money I've lost about 8 pounds in the past two weeks.    Down to 230 and dropping



Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Strt as I did perhaps: push ups off the wall. If you can do 50 with ease move to the kitchen counter. Step by step.




Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Took me a little bit of time, but I made these for my game.  Had been using maptools for a long while and everyone was surprised to suddenly see minis and a physical map location!

Was used for ship-to-ship combat for our Razor Coast campaign, which is going well so far.  Everyone is enjoying it greatly!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know I'd be stoked!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Glad to know I can help on some oone else's jurny of recovery.

That ship miny is AWESOME!  SWEET!


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks.  My group thought they were cool.  The day started off so slowly as we went about figuring out what roles people were going to take and figuring out the rules, but then when we actually started everyone had a lot of fun!  Everyone is suddenly really excited for the 1/4 Skum crewmembers and is going to stat them up for when we have more ship-to-ship combat and I think one person is actually going to take Leadership!

I hate hate HATE the organization of Razor Coast, but other than that it is a GREAT campaign!


----------



## Dog Moon

There is this one spot in Razor Coast that said "For more information please see Chapters 2 and 4."  I was like 'uh guys, I'm going to have to tell you the answer later because the information is somewhere in these two Chapters'.  It's kind of a joke now when I'm looking for information on a question they ask me.  "Don't worry DM, we won't bug you right now, we know the answer is somewhere in 'the second half of the book'.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sad day. I just finished watching the last episode of Leverage. I missed the whole last season after I was in the coma and have jsut now got to the last season.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> sad day. I just finished watching the last episode of Leverage. I missed the whole last season after I was in the coma and have jsut now got to the last season.




I liked that show.  It started awesome and overall, it was good with some really AWESOME parts to it, but in my opinion there were also parts that I would have rather just skipped, particularly the last few seasons were imo, not up to the standards of the first couple of seasons.  A couple of the overlining plots of the seasons were sorta meh and I didn't care too much for them, but I believe it was the last season especially that had the team members put into different positions in the team and those were always great.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have to concur to your assessment


----------



## Scott DeWar

38 degrees, chance of snow and overcast. 

re: Leverage

I also felt that season 4 was ho hum too. I would have to say that 'Parker' was an excellent mastermind in the last episode.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I watched the Supernatural 200th episode last night.  I would have to say it's one of the best episodes of that show I've seen in a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is not in my que yet, so I cannot watch it yet.


----------



## Dog Moon

So what IS next on your queue?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never warmed up to Supernatural.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, that was a lot of no-fun!
> 
> They got some training while kenneled (which we have soooooo artfully undone most of) so they're less jumpy and better behaved these days.






Dog Moon said:


> So what IS next on your queue?



Law and Order: SVU then Chicago PD followed by bones and Grimm. Super natural has not showen up quite yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching Divergent


----------



## trappedslider

i just relized that by the time marvle's publicly released line up is done..we'll just be getting the season 5 trailer for Sherlock lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

You like Sherlock? I am liking it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

crisp clear night tonight. Watching Fargo - that is such a messed up movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gloriously so, IMHO!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just saw the ransom $$$ get buried in the snow in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just met a wrestler named Hillbilly Jim! he knew a wrestler named hard boiled Haggerty who was a personal friend of my step-dad!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That is very...American.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It shore is! I am right cheer in America's heart at that! NASHVILLE!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching "the tomb" by H. p. Lovecraft, feeling so ripped off of the time I spent watching it. reminds me of something from dogmoon productions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Law and Order: SVU then Chicago PD followed by bones and Grimm. Super natural has not showen up quite yet.




Law and Order SVU was one of those shows where some of the episodes were totally awesome but some I just couldn't stand.  WAY too much up and down for me episode to episode for me to really get into the show.  Never saw Chicago PD.  Watched a few episodes of Bones and Grimm, but didn't get into either much.  I TRIED to get into Grimm because that's totally the kind of show that I would like but for some reason it just never hooked me at all.

As for Supernatural, I'm totally caught up with the show and talk to one of my coworkers about it all the time who SUPER into the show.  But there were a lot of bad moments in that show as well and it took me a while to get through it, though I think seasons 3-5 were all really great.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Watching "the tomb" by H. p. Lovecraft, feeling so ripped off of the time I spent watching it. reminds me of something from dogmoon productions.




dogmoon?  I'm producing something?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dogmoon productions was started by a guy in the city I just left from. he  and I have a couple of mutual acquaintances and I almost was cast for a (paying) roll. It was a series of (rather cheesy) vampire movies. He has since moved on to paranormal investigations, and has at least one production of such. 

At least I THINK I have the right production group.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ah.  I WISH I was producing something.... though I guess I already have enough on my plate as it is.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey! found a potentially interesting movie: The starving games - main character is called Kantmiss.


----------



## Blackrat

Dear Tzeentch, it actually happened. I managed to pull a gaming night that was the epitome of game mastery. An incredibly epic story that accounted for each PC's strengths and each player's preferred playstyle so perfectly that I can't ever hope to accomplish anything near it again. Every game from now on will inevitably be compared to this evening.


----------



## trappedslider

well i am home from the hospital..stupid asthma sent me in tuesday night/Wednesday morning..they stuck a breathing tube down my throat. but at least i am bale to spend Thanksgiving here at home.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> well i am home from the hospital..stupid asthma sent me in Tuesday night/Wednesday morning..they stuck a breathing tube down my throat. but at least i am bale to spend Thanksgiving here at home.




Ach! I hate breathing tubes! I woke early on in my coma with one installed! They had to inject me with something to get me to calm down because I tried to pull it out!  That was one of my extremely rare moments of congnacey during that horrific event.

good thing: you are going to be home for thanksgiving!

side note: I am now watching the supernatural episode 200!

edit! great laugh so far!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Dear Tzeentch, it actually happened. I managed to pull a gaming night that was the epitome of game mastery. An incredibly epic story that accounted for each PC's strengths and each player's preferred playstyle so perfectly that I can't ever hope to accomplish anything near it again. Every game from now on will inevitably be compared to this evening.




Was it a WH40K type of rpg?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Ach! I hate breathing tubes! I woke early on in my coma with one installed! They had to inject me with something to get me to calm down because I tried to pull it out!  That was one of my extremely rare moments of congnacey during that horrific event.
> 
> good thing: you are going to be home for thanksgiving!
> 
> side note: I am now watching the supernatural episode 200!
> 
> edit! great laugh so far!




Yeah, that is my favorite Supernatural episode I have seen in a LONG time!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am trying to remember the "Publisher" in the end. Was he the writer of the old books? "The prophet"


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I am trying to remember the "Publisher" in the end. Was he the writer of the old books? "The prophet"




Yeah, he is the Prophet who wrote the books of the series of Supernatural in the show.


----------



## Dog Moon

On a completely unrelated note, yay, I've apparently gained enough XP I'm no longer a stupid level 8 Defender.  Woohoo!

Level 9 Thamauturgist.  Woohoo!


----------



## Scott DeWar

and here is another xp for you! as for that character, that is what I thought. I am still discovering holes in my memory after the coma, so it helps to get info like this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> and here is another xp for you! as for that character, that is what I thought. I am still discovering holes in my memory after the coma, so it helps to get info like this.




Thanks for the XP!

And hey, don't worry to much about not being sure about him.  He hasn't been in the show for like 3 seasons or something like that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

just finished the starving games. I really liked it! hill - air - eeee - us!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*The Eating* has concluded.

Now begins the horror of...*The Fartening!*

(Directed by M. Night Shayamalan.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

with the scar tissue, the eating is limited for me. abdominal expansion restrictions, ya know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Understandable.  I won't say I overate so much as I overdrank.  Not booze, just fluids in general: I was on my feet & cooking from about 9:30AM to @ 11 PM, so is kinda are on the run.  But I had to keep drinking stuff to keep cool & hydrated.


----------



## megamania

Daughter and her first SERIOUS boyfriend are here for the weekend.  Lost the front bumper on the Mass turnpike in the snow / ice storm.   Bought some figures at 30% off for Black Friday.

All in all a good weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dry chilly weather with the chance of me being run into the ground by my 7 year old niece.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm wearing shorts & a t-shirt here in Texas as we clean up the disaster area that used to be called our kitchen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

two shirts and jeans here in nolansville/brentwood


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> two shirts and jeans here in nolansville/brentwood




Oh yeah, well I'm wearing four shirts, two pants and three socks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Oh yeah, well I'm wearing four shirts, two pants and three socks!




Are you wearing one sock Red Hot Chili Peppers style?  Or do you mean 3 PAIRS of socks?


----------



## Scott DeWar

eye roll


----------



## TarionzCousin

Is this the longest current thread on EN World?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Could be, could be.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking yes as well. post count wise. As for length of existence, well . . . . there are some long running games going on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

who is watching the egg bowel?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Are you wearing one sock Red Hot Chili Peppers style?  Or do you mean 3 PAIRS of socks?




You'll never know!  Bwahahaha!


----------



## trappedslider

that's why he asked


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would rather not know. PLEASE.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I am thinking yes as well. post count wise. As for length of existence, well . . . . there are some long running games going on.




Too bad we can't add all of the Hive threads together to create the ultimate Hive Thread!  And too bad the Hive wasn't active like it once was.  This thread would be freaking ridiculous in length if that were the case.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[_mostinterestingmanintheworld_]I don't do much online shopping, but when I do, I'm serious about it.[/_mostinterestingmanintheworld_]. And yet, several times over the past 18 months, I have encountered retailers that don't bother to monitor and/or update their websites, costing me purchases.

Some highlights:

1) I've had my overnight online purchase of a guitar negated by an in-store sale the following morning.

2) I've had a transaction cancelled because the last available unit was defective.  (I appreciate this, but shouldn't they have figured this out beforehand?)

3) During the hunt for one particular guitar, I actually had the maker ascertain whether a certain website was accurately listing a whole flotilla of them, only to find out that page hadn't been updated in more than a year- all had been sold.

4) several retailers I emailed sales inquiries to have not answered.  They've had weeks if not months.  Some are rumored to have gone out of business- I'm investigating this- but others are CLEARLY announcing new sales and products.

And why am I venting tonight?  Well, after completing a transaction for a pedal this weekend while all the online sales were going on, just a few minutes ago, I received notification that the transaction was cancelled due to lack of availability.  Not only will I not get my pedal in 2 days, if I can find another, it will probably cost me an extra $50.


----------



## megamania

My weekend didn't consist of that but Wednesday I crashed one car and Sunday the strut broke on the other.    Still recovering from the banks and heart surgery.   What a year its been.


----------



## megamania

Wow.... and next week marks my 12th year of being an EN Worlder......   go figure


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn son!  You sure you didn't get cursed by a gypsy?


----------



## megamania

Something.   Its been a rough year


----------



## Scott DeWar

I arrived in Feb, '07. A late arrival of sorts.
At lest it wasn't "A pox upon you and your wife" or "The fleas of a thousand camels"


----------



## Thunderfoot

Um, long time listener, lots of time caller -  Isn't it about time to start another thread??  Didn't there used to be a cap on page count somewhere in the low 200 range?


----------



## trappedslider

happy national dice day!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thunderfoot said:


> Um, long time listener, lots of time caller -  Isn't it about time to start another thread??  Didn't there used to be a cap on page count somewhere in the low 200 range?



There was a cap in the past due to the servers being of limited capacity, however there has been a complete overhaul of Morrus' equipment and there is no longer a need to cap out at 1000 even.

 [MENTION=41932]trappedslider[/MENTION]: nice dice!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Heinrich carves into the belly of the unbred umber hulk Enochian glyphs while chanting, "Yoggsothoth! Yoggsothoth!"

sorry guys, watching Dunwhich horror right now.


----------



## trappedslider

apparently idle speculation that may contain spoilers is okay to leave untagged if it's not Doctor Who related lol


----------



## megamania

Tis the season.... to return to gaming.    Begin Sharn Saturday and return to the Hidden on Sunday.    City vs Swamp


----------



## megamania

Sharn game will be unlike any I have run before.  The team consists of a lawyer, a garbageman and an alchemist.  A warforged brawler is the closest to a normal adventurer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Does he have an arch-nemesis?


----------



## Scott DeWar

bwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## megamania

Its a childproofed container


----------



## trappedslider

Not sure if i've posted this before or not but : The Man,The Myth, The Legend: Scott Sterling[video=youtube;8F9jXYOH2c0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F9jXYOH2c0[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

multiple shots o the face! He really took  it for the team!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice!


----------



## Thunderfoot

Soccer, isn't that the game played in Europe and South America?


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=31216]Bullgrit[/MENTION], hey, man. you still around?


----------



## Bullgrit

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] -- I haven't been in a long while. I got two emails this evening from ENW, telling me my email box here is full and that I got this mention, so I came back to check my email and this thread. So, um, hi y'all. Long time no see.

Bullgrit


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bullgrit said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] -- I haven't been in a long while. I got two emails this evening from ENW, telling me my email box here is full and that I got this mention, so I came back to check my email and this thread. So, um, hi y'all. Long time no see.
> 
> Bullgrit




Hey, you know that shirt You gave me in exchange for me to model it for you - then I got sick and suffered total muscle atrophy? Well my muscle mass is getting to an average person, so I should have enough mass to fill the shirt enough to model it for you soon! I promised you that foto back in 2011. I can finally get it for you!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Better late than never!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Better late than never!



mas vale tarde que nunca


----------



## megamania

RESULTS OF THE SHARN GAME

Quite the game yesterday.  many surprises.

The lawyer rolled a 2 and the police a 19.  No BS or tricking the police

The player that was a warforged juggernaut to be actually role played!   There is hope.

The druid garbage man / sewer employee fast talked the police into thinking he was a standard cleaner and only a witness to the battle.

Defeated the Bugbear slavers.  Conned the police into they where witnesses- not combatants.   Police dropped hints at where the slavers are but political statements / money will not allow the police to investigate further.    The "Breland Shield" are now in the Cogs and being misled / tricked by goblin and shifter children whom were playing "Knights & Monsters"


----------



## megamania

....and for today, we get back to playing The Hidden also (YES! Two games in one weekend!) The heroes are back from their boat ride and return for the New Water event.  The warforged will discover his dragon lover is missing (presumed dead) and the Druids arrive demanding help.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stop, you're making me jealous!


----------



## trappedslider

Picked up Axis and Allies D-Day the other day and started a game, right now I am taking a break. I'm currently just playing against myself so i can get a handle on the rules.

I do have a couple of other games that i want to get next month :

Twilight Struggle and Labyrinth: The War on Terror


----------



## megamania

Jealous?   I've otherwise from mid August to the end of November had not played due to my heart operation and dealing with money issues.  Now I won't play again until January.   Short game with family and then a double header again on the 10 / 11th.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Picked up Axis and Allies D-Day the other day and started a game, right now I am taking a break. I'm currently just playing against myself so i can get a handle on the rules.
> 
> I do have a couple of other games that i want to get next month :
> 
> Twilight Struggle and Labyrinth: The War on Terror



   Careful of your wording.......


----------



## megamania

Less than a week until the FIVE ARMIES.......


----------



## megamania

Quiet.

Is everyone being good boys and girls?

If so..... too bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Heck no! no nice guys here!


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Quiet.
> 
> Is everyone being good boys and girls?
> 
> If so..... too bad.




At least until Santa visits...


----------



## megamania

Curious if Santa will be cautious eating Brownies from the states of Colorado and Washington?


----------



## megamania

I have officially begun my newest campaign and storyhour..... one based on a lawyer, a garbage man, an alchemist student and a bear hugging warforge.

What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Curious if Santa will be cautious eating Brownies from the states of Colorado and Washington?




Ahhh, Santa's been experienced.  How do you think he gets through Jamaica, Holland, and the like?  I mean, it isn't technically legal those places, but not so you'd notice...


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Curious if Santa will be cautious eating Brownies from the states of Colorado and Washington?




Well, if his itinerary says he'll be hitting one of those states long about 4:20 you'll have your answer...


----------



## Scott DeWar

According to his schedule that I have in front of me right now, He has seemingly changed his route just so he will be there at that time.


----------



## megamania

.....and now we know how he ran over grandma......


----------



## megamania

Ya know.....   I really want to run an Eberron 3.5 game as a PbP but there are too many questions not dealt with and hassles with providing maps.   Kinda sucks to be me I guess.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> I have officially begun my newest campaign and storyhour..... one based on a lawyer, a garbage man, an alchemist student and a bear hugging warforge.
> 
> What have I gotten myself into?




Layer with an outrageous bluff, intimidate and charm abilities met his match.... with the night patrol captain.  He rolled a 2 to his 19.    Player was soooooo expecting to fast talk his way thru everything!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> .....and now we know how he ran over grandma......




Well if grandma hadn't been sneaking out on grandpa at old McDonald's farm at the time she had, then she wouldn't have gotten hit, now would she?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Merry Christmas every one!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRmU1nYo78E


----------



## megamania

sigh..... I HATE Christmas.    I really really do.


----------



## trappedslider

so the other day i got a phone call from the FLGS and go in and get told to pick a bag, no idea whats in the bag. So I pick one and i got told Merry Christmas,  

This is what was in the bag


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Very nice!

Merry Christmas, all!  Even you, mega!


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Very nice!




I honestly have no interest in playing,but I can use it to do dioramas lol.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hell, I buy minis from games I have no rules for. . Cool rules, y'know?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I use to hate Christmas, but for a probable different reason. I lost my step- dad  at this time of the year. This year is a new year-new life-new purpose. I will pray for you maga, right after one more cashew.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christmas is a mixed bag for me.  My maternal grandmother passed on Christmas many years ago, and it deeply affected my mother.  They had a...complicated...relationship, but ever since that day, every mid-December to mid-January is an extremely stressful time for my mom.  Big mood swings, explosive temper, misdirected anger.

And since "stuff" rolls downhill, everybody around her is a potential target- I got yelled at a week ago for asking her what she wanted for dinner.  Then I got an aggressive lecture because Elton John got married.

But, cut out all that noise, and Christmas is, for me, a pretty positive time of year.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Christmas at the Johanneses


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No pix from here- nothing to see, actually.  Forget that we're all just kind of dragging ourselves up now, and haven't gotten gifts out, we simply don't even decorate.  Or wrap gifts.  Haven't really done so since @1974.  

Oh, sure, you might see a cardboard hallmark Christmas tree or a single small nativity scene on a table.  But that's it.  Which is HILARIOUS because we have some very nice hand-made ornaments.


----------



## Scott DeWar

They got me some nice stuff: a rocket blender and a digital recorder.


----------



## megamania

Not so much as I hate X-mas but it has been an exceptional bad year for me.     A lot of it reaching the worst point the week of X-mas.


----------



## megamania

Now that said......   I realized something today.    The only difference between 'santa' and an evil guy is the placement of the 'n'.    That folks..... is truly messed up.


----------



## megamania

For X-mas, I got an Amazon GC that will go to either a movie or a DnD book.    Munchkin's "Zombies" card game.   AC / DC CD.  Apes movie and a gift to myself for surviving the year..... Tiamat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Now that said......   I realized something today.    The only difference between 'santa' and an evil guy is the placement of the 'n'.    That folks..... is truly messed up.


----------



## megamania

Special perhaps.   Have unnecessary meaning?   Most likely.   Topic of my next "pre-game" discussion ....clearly so.


----------



## megamania

and while thumping my own back.... here is a stainglass image I created for my Eberron game.   This huge stainglass image at the Dancing Dragon is really a Huge Glass Golem.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08563349.47349.100002079728199&type=1&theater


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey mega, for that link I got: Argh! That thar booty ain't nowhere to be found.


----------



## megamania

Hummmph.... never tried to link En World and Facebook.   maybe I can't.     Forgotten how to do it here.  I'll looks around some.


----------



## megamania

just used it and it worked....    not sure what to say


----------



## megamania

oh wow.... links you to everything in my photo section.   Nothing dirty folks but a lot of pictures of family, vacations, some DnD........


----------



## Scott DeWar

I keep my two things as some of my FB friends are dead set against role playing games. So out of respect for them I don't stuff it in their face, and they do not stuff the anti rpg in my face. I like those friends.


----------



## megamania

People generally ignore me on Facebook so I post whatever I want.


----------



## megamania

Kinda bored.   painted figures for the past three hours so my eyes are tired now.    Not much on TV.   Most people called it a night already at the house.    Quiet.

I am working on a convention adventure.  Something different.   Find and take out a serial killer in Sharn (Eberron).    Lots of surprises.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

First step: figuring out what kind of serial killer will present a challenge- both in eluding detection/capture and in combat- to the party.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What if the serial killer was a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde kind of thing? lawful good helper by day and evil bad guy by night?


----------



## Random Bystander

A new druid, newly arrived in an area, decided to strike up a conversation with a nearby rabbit.

"Hey. What's the weather like around here?" the druid asks.

There's a pause.

[sblock]"AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! A talking human!!"[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> What if the serial killer was a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde kind of thing? lawful good helper by day and evil bad guy by night?




Close


----------



## Scott DeWar

you already chose what the killer is? is a a shape changer of some sort, then?


----------



## Scott DeWar

A trvis-tea of justice

the bottomless cup


----------



## Random Bystander

A Platoist, an Existentialist and a Rationalist all meet in a tavern...Or _do they?_


----------



## Scott DeWar

A profound intellectual discovery: Brrrrrrrrrrr (A momentary diversion from the daily grind of life)


Yesterday was a bad day to ride a bicycle. Today probably would have been worse, I do not know. It will remain only a theory.


----------



## Scotley

Random Bystander said:


> A Platoist, an Existentialist and a Rationalist all meet in a tavern...Or _do they?_




Oh Plato would be there for forms sake, the Existentialist would be there most authentically and it is reasonable the the Rationalist would be there.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> A profound intellectual discovery: Brrrrrrrrrrr (A momentary diversion from the daily grind of life)
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a bad day to ride a bicycle. Today probably would have been worse, I do not know. It will remain only a theory.




Yeah, weather like yesterday is one of the reasons I reside below the Mason Dixon line. We only have to deal with that kind of lock up the brass monkeys cold a few days a year at worst.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> you already chose what the killer is? is a a shape changer of some sort, then?




again close.... but also waaaaaaay off


----------



## megamania

The way I will set up and run this game is everyone gets to chose a character.  Once chosen, they are given "Their secret".     Everyone is searching for the serial killer for a different reason..... many not good.

One includes a serial killer looking for how to improve his / her "art" which is a changeling


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've done that kind of thing before- handing out secret motivations?  Can be fun with the right crowd.

In my game (at a tournament), sort of like yours, it turned out that one player's character was a magical assassin who was a bit more powerful than the other PCs & NPCs in the group, but not more powerful than all of them combined.  That player had to 1) pick off NPCs, whittling down the group's size all while 2) disguising their power level to avoid suspicion.

When the time was right, the assassin was to strike his primary target and escape to claim his fee.

The final battle was cool.  And no, the assassin didn't win.


----------



## trappedslider

Well, it's a good start on my first ever WH40K model, I'm thinking that i'll do a jungle scene for the diorama.


----------



## TarionzCousin

megamania said:


> The way I will set up and run this game is everyone gets to chose a character.  Once chosen, they are given "Their secret".     Everyone is searching for the serial killer for a different reason..... many not good.
> 
> One includes a serial killer looking for how to improve his / her "art" which is a changeling



Players will likely assume that one of them is the serial killer. Don't discourage this. 

Be prepared to pass many secret notes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

T cuz! long time no see!!!


----------



## trappedslider

now to glue and then paint it,  i'm going to go with a jungle or desert setting and get a starter pack of space marines,and one of the giant worms from Reaper miniatures and make a scene


----------



## megamania

TarionzCousin said:


> Players will likely assume that one of them is the serial killer. Don't discourage this.
> 
> Be prepared to pass many secret notes.



   Bringing an unopened package of Index cards


----------



## megamania

Looks like today's game is cancelled.  Four of the seven players are not here..... buggers


----------



## TarionzCousin

megamania said:


> Looks like today's game is cancelled.  Four of the seven players are not here..... buggers



Minus (Level x 500) experience points each!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Looks like today's game is cancelled.  Four of the seven players are not here..... buggers




Dang, that sucks.  I understand totally what you mean though.  Yesterday 3 of 6 didn't show.  Fortunately we still had fun playing board games, so the day wasn't totally lost.


----------



## Dog Moon

Unemployed again.  And stuck in a legal situation that could literally take away my entire life.  Few months ago was divorced.  When is Karma supposed to come around and things are supposed to be looking good again?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeesh Dawg. double suckage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry to hear that, DM.


----------



## megamania

Been asking this myself.  Life is not fair


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Been asking this myself.  Life is not fair




Definitely.


----------



## Scotley

TarionzCousin said:


> Players will likely assume that one of them is the serial killer. Don't discourage this.
> 
> Be prepared to pass many secret notes.




Oh wow, I just had a nasty idea. In a play by post game one to could pretend to be player with a separate user name as well as the DM running the game. Run a mystery plot and have the faux player be the bad guy. The wheels are turning. Maybe I'll start a new account and offer to run a game and join in as myself as a player and be the bad guy. 

I bet I could hack an inactive account with a little work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw someone who got on in 2003 with 3 posts named the other guy. maybe hack his!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?10859-The-Other-Guy


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just learned something I always wondered: what is the difference between speed and velocity. Is was simple. Why couldn't one of those i asked years ago explain it:

one has a direction, one does not

a 1 ton car moving at 88 ft/second vs velocity of a  1 ton car moving at 88 ft/sec to the west. so simple. sheesh.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I just learned something I always wondered: what is the difference between speed and velocity. Is was simple. Why couldn't one of those i asked years ago explain it:
> 
> one has a direction, one does not
> 
> a 1 ton car moving at 88 ft/second vs velocity of a  1 ton car moving at 88 ft/sec to the west. so simple. sheesh.



I can't begin to count the number of arguments I've witnessed and been a part of, that were solely due to misunderstandings. It is a sizable fraction of the whole.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I know I have asked what the difference was and it was never explained . .  seems like it was answered like a political action:

"Well the answer is . . Look what time it is! Our interview is over!"


----------



## trappedslider

got it glued together, I've decided that i'm going to get some space marines and have them face a sandworm ala Dune as the diorama


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, I know I have asked what the difference was and it was never explained . .  seems like it was answered like a political action:
> 
> "Well the answer is . . Look what time it is! Our interview is over!"



Odd. Is it possible they did not know?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I just learned something I always wondered: what is the difference between speed and velocity. Is was simple. Why couldn't one of those i asked years ago explain it:
> 
> one has a direction, one does not
> 
> a 1 ton car moving at 88 ft/second vs velocity of a  1 ton car moving at 88 ft/sec to the west. so simple. sheesh.




I think you are still confused. Velocity is about Motorcycle racing with Sean Connery's son http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001064/?ref_=tt_ov_st and Speed http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111257/ is about a mad bomber played by Dennis Hopper.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Odd. Is it possible they did not know?




I am guessing these University of Missouri engineering students were probably clueless as you perceive.



Scotley said:


> I think you are still confused. Velocity is about Motorcycle racing with Sean Connery's son http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001064/?ref_=tt_ov_st and Speed http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111257/ is about a mad bomber played by Dennis Hopper.




I am getting a headache again.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I am guessing these University of Missouri engineering students were probably clueless as you perceive.



It is possible. After studying calculus for a while, I had to spend a few moments remembering how to do basic arithmetic.


> I am getting a headache again.



They are still called "people". Not "headaches". Well, sometimes they are called "trolls".


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley - a troll? Well, . . . .


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley - a troll? Well, . . . .



A lot of humour depends on how the person takes it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, with some. a grain of salt. With others, the whole salt shaker.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, with some. a grain of salt. With others, the whole salt shaker.




Yeah, it was intended as humor, trollish humor--the rubbery green unpleasant kind that just won't die...


----------



## Scott DeWar

that's ok Scotley, you are one of the single grain of salt types.,


----------



## trappedslider

well..not the best and hopefully not the worse


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It looks a bit like someone dropped a slab or pot roast on the table.

(Partly because of color, partly because of the plates.)


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It looks a bit like someone dropped a slab or pot roast on the table.
> 
> (Partly because of color, partly because of the plates.)




i was going for a desert camo look and the plates were there for my to put my paints in


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know, I know!  But with a casual glance, it still looks like someone had an accident at the picnic!


----------



## Scott DeWar

A random thought: Norse gods are elemental kin!

Take Thor-ium for example.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I know, I know!  But with a casual glance, it still looks like someone had an accident at the picnic!




HEre's a pic with the "sandworm" 
 i'm thinking a bleed red for the mouth maybe


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> i was going for a desert camo look and the plates were there for my to put my paints in




I totally read that as a "for me to put my pants in" and I was thinking that's the weirdest storage location for pants.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As a group, we are not doing the best job of comprehending trappedsliders' posts right now...


----------



## Scott DeWar

It might not be unintentional. Just saying.


----------



## trappedslider

you all need to put some points into reading comp....or re roll


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am wearing different glasses today, maybe that will help.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I rolled a 4!












I'm blaming the Macarena.


----------



## Scott DeWar

heh heh heh! I didn't roll, I just did is all.


----------



## trappedslider

lol,anyway what do you all think about the idea of painting the mouth on the worm red?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Against that body color?  Hmmm...

What color are you thinking about for the teeth?


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> lol,anyway what do you all think about the idea of painting the mouth on the worm red?




go for it!


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Against that body color?  Hmmm...
> 
> What color are you thinking about for the teeth?



shoot, i didn't even think of how it would look against the body, as for the teeth, i'm going to..well that's all the mouth really is..right now it's a shade of white. But I go with something else. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm just thinking you want the teeth to pop visually...maybe yellow/white teeth against a purple mouth with red veins?   Or a purple to red wash?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As a group, we are not doing the best job of comprehending trappedsliders' posts right now...




It's not just trappedslider's posts.  I read this as "As a group, we are not doing the best job of comprehending pants right now..."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone has pantsomania...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Someone has pantsomania...




or pantzaphilia?


----------



## Knightfall

Has [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] posted here recently?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> Has [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] posted here recently?




post 2932 back in November


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Has Blackrat posted here recently?






Nope. Damn, that was the first notification that ENW forwarded to my email since the beginning of december I think...

Or possibly the first that didn't get stuck in the junk mail filter since I haven't checked that in months


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> got it glued together, I've decided that i'm going to get some space marines and have them face a sandworm ala Dune as the diorama






I fully approve of this message. I have an imperial guard detachment called the Desert Death Commandos of House Atreus, that are based of Dune saga Fedaykins


----------



## Blackrat

Random Bystander said:


> A new druid, newly arrived in an area, decided to strike up a conversation with a nearby rabbit.
> 
> "Hey. What's the weather like around here?" the druid asks.
> 
> There's a pause.
> 
> [sblock]"AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! A talking human!!"[/sblock]






The Rat, that was having tea with the local wise owl, puts on a monocle and stares at the druid rather nonchalantly.



"I say... Terribly sorry for the hare my good chap. He has had a rather bad luck with your kind. They seem to covet his foot.. What a shame"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, speak the name of the devil and he doeth appear. And he explains why the rabbit freaked.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, I now know that Hollywierd knows nothing about RPG. I am watching this movie that takes place in Britain and the title is called Demonic. First, if a movie is called that then it is going to be an evil thing that is going on and the hapless adventurers are going to get in trouble, right? So, the movie is barely in at 22 minutes and they are having trouble with their horseless carriage and what do they do?

*THEY SPLIT UP THE PARTY!!

What are they thinking?!? You never split up the party! AAARRRGGGHHH!!!*​


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, I now know that Hollywierd knows nothing about RPG. I am watching this movie that takes place in Britain and the title is called Demonic. First, if a movie is called that then it is going to be an evil thing that is going on and the hapless adventurers are going to get in trouble, right? So, the movie is barely in at 22 minutes and they are having trouble with their horseless carriage and what do they do?
> 
> *THEY SPLIT UP THE PARTY!!
> 
> What are they thinking?!? You never split up the party! AAARRRGGGHHH!!!*​



Bananas. Simply bananas.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it gets worse. the scooby doo crew gets to a road that goes in tw different directions and they actually say they need to split up. **le sigh**


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, here I am, watching Marvel comic's Agent carter and at 37:38 into the show there is a scene where the actors are on a shoe shine bench when some guy asks for the sports page. The funny thing is that the guy has the audacity to look like Stan Lee! oh good grief!! I must admit, he is a dead ringer!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> So, here I am, watching Marvel comic's Agent carter and at 37:38 into the show there is a scene where the actors are on a shoe shine bench when some guy asks for the sports page. The funny thing is that the guy has the audacity to look like Stan Lee! oh good grief!! I must admit, he is a dead ringer!




For some reason, I don't feel like there's a lot of people out there that actually WANT to look like Stan Lee.

Although I read an article recently that someone wants to look like Red Skull and is even going so far as to remove part of his nose, so I guess who knows?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I bet he was wearing Excelsior shoes...






The (faux?) Stan Lee, not the Red (Numb)Skull.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet he was wearing Excelsior shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The (faux?) Stan Lee, not the Red (Numb)Skull.




Actually, I think it was him, making his typical required appearance in shows and movies he's involved in.  I don't remember what his footgear was, if they actually showed that part of him.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It probably was.  I doubt there's a Stan Lee body double getting used in Marvel productions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sure it was him, I was just having some fun about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet he was wearing Excelsior shoes....




Well the scene is right to left: Jarvis, dad stark and Stan Lee. You can see the bottoms of Stan's shoes, but I know nothing about shoes. It is right after 37 minutes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Excelsior!" is Stan Lee's signature quote.  Like you, I was having fun with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah! Thought that it was a brand name or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah! Thought that it was a brand name or something.




Yeah, I didn't know enough about that word either.


----------



## Dog Moon

I need more sleep.  I totally read the "Looking for Pregenerated D&D Characters?" line as "Looking for impregnated D&D Characters?" and was like 'That has to be the weirdest news title I've ever seen' until I realized what it ACTUALLY said.


----------



## wiseguy

hiiiiii......megamania


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I need more sleep.  I totally read the "Looking for Pregenerated D&D Characters?" line as "Looking for impregnated D&D Characters?" and was like 'That has to be the weirdest news title I've ever seen' until I realized what it ACTUALLY said.




yup, you definitely need more sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its been too quiet, so I am just going to post a "Hello all!" here

hello all!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

'Sup, dood?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am watching the adventures of young indiana jones. s'up wichu?


----------



## trappedslider

nada, wont be for another ocuple of weeks till i can get the other miniatures and supplies i need for the diorama...


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooooo! game mini's niiiice!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I'm on the periphery of some family drama- someone in hospital may be terminal- so a lot of my spare time is being spent soothing nerves and/or cooking meals for relatives, both local and traveling.  It's the least I can do, y'know?


----------



## Scott DeWar

The fact you are doing these things is good of you. I am sorry for the family situation you and yours are in. My family was in the same bad situation with me back 2011 when thay were not sure if I was going to make it. Hang in there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, just watched Grimm: trial by fire. loved the fighting witches at the end. Young indie jones episode 3 next.


----------



## trappedslider

well, i got the solider miniatures i needed for the diorama, i think i'm just going to stick to tanks and such due to my painting skills lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks OK from that angle.


----------



## trappedslider

yeah, it's the first time i've painted the figures the other four i have, look a bit better but not by much


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It won't win accolades, but it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Blackrat

Indeed. As a 40k aficionado I declare this tabletop worthy. I really dig the colour scheme.


----------



## trappedslider

well, now it's jsut a matter of getting the base and some other materials so i can make it look like Dune


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ask Danny alcatraz for some sand. he lives in Texas I think. And that is all there is in Texas.


----------



## trappedslider

i live in new mexico,we have sand here too


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought the aliens landing there melted all the sand into a glass bowl.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nonono- New Mexico has sand.  Florida has sand.  California has sand.  Texas has DIRT.  







Well...Texas has a leeeetle sand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, Mississippi has sand too.


----------



## trappedslider

i'll jsut get what i need from hobby lobby


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOOOokayyyy


----------



## Dog Moon

Minnesota has a little sand, little dirt.  After all, with 10,000 lakes, we'd have to have at least a FEW beaches, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Minnesota has a little sand, little dirt.  After all, with 10,000 lakes, we'd have to have at least a FEW beaches, right?




So, That is where the War Room is at! Mini-soda!


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Excelsior!" is Stan Lee's signature quote.  Like you, I was having fun with it.




I believe it translate as Saw Dust


----------



## megamania

wiseguy said:


> hiiiiii......megamania




allo'


----------



## megamania

Sitting here stewing.  Wife an' I had a fight.    Don't care how she is dealing with it so I'm trying to figure out what to do


----------



## megamania

Watching some "Black Sails" in  the meantime


----------



## megamania

I am curious how I will continue working 65+ hours a week to make ends meet so soon after a heart & ling operation.....


----------



## megamania

Vermont has sand.

By the way- all the flock is just saw dust (course) that is dyed / painted.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I am curious how I will continue working 65+ hours a week to make ends meet so soon after a heart & lung operation.....




Well, You do need to rest and recuperate. I figure I can have a say here as I am revering  from a trip to Hell's gates myself.


----------



## megamania

Recovery is done.    Need the work but there isn't any and my bills are mounting and the wife is increasing them without a care.  $h!+ needs to stop


----------



## Scott DeWar

glad to hear recovery is done. Just don't go causing a heart problem all over again. I wish I could help, but I am still in recovery mode.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You guys are in my prayers, wish I could do more.


----------



## megamania

It is what it is


----------



## megamania

.....and what it is SUCKS.


----------



## megamania

quiet.   Chased everyone away I guess.

I'm like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today is Dad's birthday...we're hosting at IHoP after church today.  There will be syrup.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> quiet.   Chased everyone away I guess.
> 
> I'm like that.




Naw, just not on line.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today is Dad's birthday...we're hosting at IHoP after church today.  There will be syrup.




yummmmm, sugarszzzzzzz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I opted out of syrup when I ordered the lingonberry crepes.  Kinda sweet-tart, like cranberries would be.  But not tasting anything like cranberries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, syrup would be a bit too much


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It would have been a recipe for summoning the Arch-fiend Diabeetus...


----------



## Scott DeWar

also knowen as a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...Dis Aster?  A flower from the iron-walled city of the nether regions?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would rather not comet.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It would have been a recipe for summoning the Arch-fiend Diabeetus...




It has been possessing me for decades now


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I am at risk, but so far, so good...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I finished off 8 donuts in a binge over night. Paying fof it now. *groan*


----------



## megamania

Pizza and sandwiches are my poison.    For me its the carbs.... not the sugars


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> quiet.   Chased everyone away I guess.
> 
> I'm like that.




No, it's not you.  After "The INCIDENT" the Hivemind has just never been the same.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Troof.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Pizza and sandwiches are my poison.    For me its the carbs.... not the sugars




pizza . . . . yummmsssss


----------



## megamania

Sigh...... finally saved up 100 dollars to buy miniatures.   Went to my favorite net stores.    Each has one of what I want and none of the rest.    Doing it that way makes the shipping more than the cost of figures.      No figures for me


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My cousin's just-groomed Pomeranian escaped his yard Saturday night, right before a winter storm hit, the area, dropping temps 20degF and bringing sleet & freezing rain.  We couldn't find him.

Just found out they got him back!


----------



## Scott DeWar

That could have been very bad for the folks.


----------



## trappedslider

Well ,i have been out of the hospital for a few hours, I went in saturday night/sunday morning...with a breathing tube, so Sunday-Tuesday is an empty space in my memory


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> Well ,i have been out of the hospital for a few hours, I went in Saturday night/Sunday morning...with a breathing tube, so Sunday-Tuesday is an empty space in my memory




Dude, you trying to out do me? If so, STOP IT! I have had one of those! only thing worse is a tracheotomy! those leave nasty scars.


----------



## trappedslider

so for in my life, they haven't had to cut my throat open..I've only had 3 tubes down my throat


----------



## Scott DeWar

only 3 tubes, like one isn't bad enough, you had to get three. Show off. *heavy sigh* What happened? asthma or something?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

???


----------



## Scotley

trappedslider said:


> Well ,i have been out of the hospital for a few hours, I went in saturday night/sunday morning...with a breathing tube, so Sunday-Tuesday is an empty space in my memory




Hey, if you had to pick a day to lose, Monday was the right choice.


----------



## Scotley

Anybody else watching Backstrom http://http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2099034/? I have been finding it amusing, but the critics haven't really embraced it. Rainn Wilson is great. Go watch it so it gets another season! I was busy at 8 when it came on, so stayed up until it was available on-demand at midnight. Yawning today. Such is the price of addiction.


----------



## trappedslider

my asthma got a little too wild


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gosh Danny A., that is not the least bit creepy. *shudder*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Hey, if you had to pick a day to lose, Monday was the right choice.






trappedslider said:


> my asthma got a little too wild



 How are you feeling today? I hope better.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Anybody else watching Backstrom http://http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2099034/? I have been finding it amusing, but the critics haven't really embraced it. Rainn Wilson is great. Go watch it so it gets another season! I was busy at 8 when it came on, so stayed up until it was available on-demand at midnight. Yawning today. Such is the price of addiction.




Watching bogyman right now. You can catch it on Hulu where I watch it.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Watching bogyman right now. You can catch it on Hulu where I watch it.




That's a good one. How quickly after the air date do that get to Hulu? We can get them on Comcast just few hours after they air.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am guessing 1 day. Ancient Chinese secret aired yesterday and it showed up today.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> How are you feeling today? I hope better.




each day i get a bit back to normal,but it's getting hard and harder to bounce back...on the brighter side House of Cards is back with a new season,so I've been watching that. My two PbP games i have running are going good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, as long as it doesn't take 3 to 5 years to get back to normal.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, as long as it doesn't take 3 to 5 years to get back to normal.



It's mroe of getting back to where i was a week ago...normal would be over 5 yrs ago lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am bored.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I am bored.




Last name "Flak"?
(See panel 4, below)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Naw, My spell of specialty is the fireball.


----------



## Scott DeWar

has any one seen Relique du Madde lately? I have not see hyde nor hare of hymn for a long thymn.


----------



## trappedslider

Thief 0 car 1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> has any one seen Relique du Madde lately? I have not see hyde nor hare of hymn for a long thymn.



Now that you mention it, I haven't.


trappedslider said:


> Thief 0 car 1



Love that every time I watch it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom took this picture off our front porch @11:30PM...this is pretty beefy snow for Texas!


----------



## Scotley

trappedslider said:


> Thief 0 car 1




Instant Karma or is that Carma?


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice snow storm! I was stuck at home with no interweb access all day. I ended up doing house chores.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A peculiar thing has happened, not once, but twice. Now, for those of my age we see hair fall out. No problem. We see hair change to gray. No problem. Sometimes we see a hair fall out and the root is gray and the end is of the normal color, in my case dark brown to black.

No, You see, the problem is one of a strange appearance of a hair that is black at the root and gray at  the end with out the use of hair coloring. This phenominom is not kept to only the hir on his head, but my beard as well. Have any of you guys seen or heard of such a thing?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sun bleaching of some kind?


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is silver or gray at the end, not light brown or some such like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

two days of bike weather then 4 days of rain. ah yes, the atmospheric volatility of spring tornado season!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> two days of bike weather then 4 days of rain. ah yes, the atmospheric volatility of spring tornado season!




Ah Mid-South weather, nothing like going from blizzard season to tornado season in less than a week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I thought Missouri was bad.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> And I thought Missouri was bad.




I read somewhere that Missouri residents say their state is too far south for mild summers and too far north for mild winters.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is pretty much true.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Even so, Missouri loves company...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*snort*


----------



## Scotley

So the bleak mood I'm feeling on this rainy morning was not improved by the news that Terry Pratchett died yesterday.

“AT LAST, SIR TERRY, WE MUST WALK TOGETHER.”


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am with you, down with death mood and rain both.


----------



## Scott DeWar

on an aside, only because of [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], I stumbled across this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwlLC2PUrH8

also this to lighten the day:

http://shizngiggles.com/dungeons-dragons1/


----------



## megamania

That intro to the video reminded me too much of Robocop II.


----------



## megamania

Tomorrow I head to Vermont's Northeast Kingdom to run two games.    Hope it goes well.   I know NO ONE up there.


----------



## megamania

I'm not even sure if I have my DM back-up with me.   My son had a rough week.   He broke-up with a girlfriend of two years and he is not taking it well.    Getting out and gaming would be the best thing for him but tell that to a teenager


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Distraction, distraction, distraction.

Very therapeutic.

Especially if it involves destruction!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Riddle me this, riddle me that,

What does 2 4x4 gauze sponges, silk tape and Neosporin have in common?

ROADRASH


----------



## megamania

Destruction was involved..... of me and my self-esteem.      Games were no shows.  70+ hours of prep time, 2 1/2 hr drive one way and no show.......    and get this-  even as a GM of two games in that day I had to pay full entrance cost.   NEVER have I heard of that.


----------



## megamania

I understand more of why my son is so down.   His ex-girlfriend has decided to not like boys (if you know what I mean).    So his ego was struck twice over.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I understand more of why my son is so down.   His ex-girlfriend has decided to not like boys (if you know what I mean).    So his ego was struck twice over.




Oh, ouch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Destruction was involved..... of me and my self-esteem.      Games were no shows.  70+ hours of prep time, 2 1/2 hr drive one way and no show.......    and get this-  even as a GM of two games in that day I had to pay full entrance cost.   NEVER have I heard of that.



The only time I ever signed up to run something at a Con, I got a discounted admission price.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I understand more of why my son is so down.   His ex-girlfriend has decided to not like boys (if you know what I mean).    So his ego was struck twice over.




Happened to 2 of my college buddies and an older cousin of mine.


----------



## megamania

Spring better get here soon.    With recent disappointing life events and a looooooong winter I'm feelin' down and need a perk up


----------



## megamania

I've even lost interest in DnD....


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Spring better get here soon.    With recent disappointing life events and a looooooong winter I'm feelin' down and need a perk up






megamania said:


> I've even lost interest in DnD....




I feel your pain. I've been the same way. Happily as I look out my window the sun is shining and it is 73 degrees F. We are looking at a week of so of mostly sunny and highs in the 60's. Best time of year in Memphis.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And Nashville!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Spring better get here soon.    With recent disappointing life events and a looooooong winter I'm feelin' down and need a perk up




It ALMOST feels like spring here.  It certainly has been sunny enough, but there's been just a touch too much coldness in the air for it to really feel like spring.  Though pretty much all of the snow has been melted.  Yay!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Destruction was involved..... of me and my self-esteem.      Games were no shows.  70+ hours of prep time, 2 1/2 hr drive one way and no show.......    and get this-  even as a GM of two games in that day I had to pay full entrance cost.   NEVER have I heard of that.




Dang, that totally sucks.  It's a pity you didn't live in Minnesota.  You could totally DM for my group.  Unfortunately DMing tends to either happen by myself or one other person in the group.

Me DM.
One decent DM.
One terrible DM.
One DM who is good for a short time but quickly loses interest and everything comes to a quick end.
One who probably never will DM.
And finally one DM who rarely has good moments and tends to on his part turn into a contest where he throws harder and harder opponents in an attempt to kill us.  The never DM friend likes to tell the story where we made characters in one of these campaigns in order to retrieve our previous characters.

So yeah, it tends to switch off between the two of us. So someone else DMing would be nice!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I really miss my group in Columbia Missouri. I have been exiled in Nashville way too long.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Even though I like the PEOPLE in my current group more- as a group, not necessarily individually- my group in Austin was the best...


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is St. Patrick's day, who has their green on?


----------



## Dog Moon

I am not wearing anything even remotely green.


----------



## Dog Moon

Maybe one of you knows the answer to this question:

What is the stone THING called that you find in a mausoleum that usually has the carving of a warrior or some other figure on it?  You slide the top part off to reveal the dead person inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sarcofagus?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I am not wearing anything even remotely green.



*pinch*


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> sarcofagus?




I THOUGHT that might have been it, but as far as I know those are just the things you see for Egyptian stuff.  Wasn't sure if it was the same word or not.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Do you remember the Indiana Jones movie "the last crusade"? They had to take a rubbing off of the shield of the knight? That is a sarcophagus. Is that what you are kind of referring to?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Do you remember the Indiana Jones movie "the last crusade"? They had to take a rubbing off of the shield of the knight? That is a sarcophagus. Is that what you are kind of referring to?




I don't actually.... but having done a search, it does look like there are two different kinds of sarcophagi, the typical Egyptian standing version and the stone slab version that I was thinking of.  I guess I just never realized that the word covered both version rather than there being two different words for each version.

Thanks for the help!  Needed the word for a part in an adventure that I'm writing, which is part of an Adventure PATH that I'm writing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> *pinch*




Ouch!

Delayed Reaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I don't actually.... but having done a search, it does look like there are two different kinds of sarcophagi, the typical Egyptian standing version and the stone slab version that I was thinking of.  I guess I just never realized that the word covered both version rather than there being two different words for each version.
> 
> Thanks for the help!  Needed the word for a part in an adventure that I'm writing, which is part of an Adventure PATH that I'm writing.




Sounds like a grisly kind of awesome


----------



## Dog Moon

I am excited for my adventure path. And my completely unrelated board game.  Sadly, I have plenty of time to work on them both since I don't have any actual work.

Being unemployed would be nice if I was actually getting unemployment, but this, right here, totally sucks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Would you be interested in running it pbp? If it is Pathfinder, I would break my "no more games rule".


----------



## Scott DeWar

have a good weekend all


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe one of you knows the answer to this question:
> 
> What is the stone THING called that you find in a mausoleum that usually has the carving of a warrior or some other figure on it?  You slide the top part off to reveal the dead person inside.




Bait


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> have a good weekend all





Same to you


----------



## megamania

This weekend I will be cleaning the hobby room.  Dungeon Tiles to pit away, figures to put away, sort print outs and bottles.... and more bottles and even some under the game tables.....   

After that I need to finish my NPC Imp with incredibly low Int and Wis.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Would you be interested in running it pbp? If it is Pathfinder, I would break my "no more games rule".




To be honest, probably not.  My track record with pbp campaigns tend to be very bad.  I'm always interested in them for a brief while, but then the slow pace just gets to me, I get bored and then end up disappearing.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> After that I need to finish my NPC Imp with incredibly low Int and Wis.




After you're done with that I have a crazy number of NPCs for my Adventure Path I need statted out.  

No, I'm just kidding.  I actually like statting things out, making hard foes for the PCs to face.  Is one of the things I liked about 3.x/Pathfinder, the monster creation rules with templates and class levels.


----------



## Scott DeWar

bummer. I wish I was, where did you say? Minnisodi-pop?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> After you're done with that I have a crazy number of NPCs for my Adventure Path I need statted out.
> 
> No, I'm just kidding.  I actually like statting things out, making hard foes for the PCs to face.  Is one of the things I liked about 3.x/Pathfinder, the monster creation rules with templates and class levels.




I find the templates to be delishiously* E  V  I  L*


----------



## megamania

Evil?   Just because the Troll took the fire template making him immune to fire AND happen to get a ring of Acid resistance also?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> bummer. I wish I was, where did you say? Minnisodi-pop?




I am pretty sure I have NEVER said Minnisodi-pop!

But yeah, I am in Minnesota.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Evil?   Just because the Troll took the fire template making him immune to fire AND happen to get a ring of Acid resistance also?




In 3e, I made this Troll Duelist.  I totally didn't realize what I was doing when I gave it one Flaming Burst Scimitar and one Acidic Burst Scimitar.  But it did have Rings of Acid and Fire Resist 30.  He was a crazy powerful NPC.  And that's when he could crit on a 12-20.  Hehe.  Although sadly in that fight, despite having such an impressive crit range, I only crit like 3 times in the fight despite the massive number of attack roles he made.


----------



## Scott DeWar

crit range 12 to 20!! holy schnikies. I have a rapier wielding fighter 8 with a crrit range 15-20


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> crit range 12 to 20!! holy schnikies. I have a rapier wielding fighter 8 with a crrit range 15-20




Yeah, that was WAY back in the day when Keen and Improved Critical actually stacked.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that explains it. On an aside, here is something to entertain you.http://www.metmuseum.org/collection...1072?img=0&imgno=0&tabname=object-information

and this:


----------



## megamania

I had a lot of scimitars that had crit and keen on it.    Still good but something about 40% vs 25%...... but 3e had a few quirks to smooth out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would love to have something like that in pathfinder.


----------



## megamania

Popping in to say hi.  Been working on miniature related research stuff and novel timeline stuff.    I must have been a secretary in a prior life.....   always doing paperwork.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paperwork makes the world go 'round...


----------



## megamania

paper trail......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Scott DeWar

The moose is loose!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks pretty tight to me!


----------



## megamania

AAARRRGH!   Printer is slowly dying.    Once more.... it will not print black.    

 This happened a few months ago but it "fixed" itself somehow after a month.

Just bought a lot of ink too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hate that! It has happened to me!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Huh, just saw a Google car with a camera go by.


----------



## Dog Moon

I can't see anything drive by.  I'm currently inside my bedroom sitting on my bed browsing EnWorld for a few minutes before going back to work on my boardgame.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Huh, just saw a Google car with a camera go by.




You may have just been immortalized on Google earth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am inside the subway on 8th ave south, nashville!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Huh, just saw a Google car with a camera go by.





Did you wave so that when we google map your area we can see you?

Google Arlington Vt and you go by the Stewarts you can see my car and I was in the window wondering what the police escorted car with a periscope was doing.


----------



## megamania

Printer now won't feed paper and even with new ink for the other colors says its empty.    My son thought he was helping instead of destroying nearly new ink.    So now the 90 dollars in ink is not a consideration for keeping the old printer.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Printer now won't feed paper and even with new ink for the other colors says its empty.    My son thought he was helping instead of destroying nearly new ink.    So now the 90 dollars in ink is not a consideration for keeping the old printer.....




That sucks.  Printers are definitely not cheap.  I'm just super happy that mine hasn't busted yet.  Only on the second printer cartridge ever and I've owned it for a LONG time, though never heavily used it.


----------



## megamania

My printer (TAPS IN THE BACKGROUND)  printed many a DnD adventure and plot.    It was a powerful tool for world domination by Aberrational lords and groups small and large.    It will be missed..... as I upgrade to a scanner fax machine with bells and whistles!   Let the party begin and beware ol' adventurer types-   new factions of evil world domination and no-good-nicks are coming ..... coming to a game table near YOU!


----------



## Scott DeWar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yQFvZsN43A


----------



## Scott DeWar

and no, I did not see it until it had almost passed the store.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> My printer (TAPS IN THE BACKGROUND)  printed many a DnD adventure and plot.    It was a powerful tool for world domination by Aberrational lords and groups small and large.    It will be missed..... as I upgrade to a scanner fax machine with bells and whistles!   Let the party begin and beware ol' adventurer types-   new factions of evil world domination and no-good-nicks are coming ..... coming to a game table near YOU!




I don't know if you've already purchased a replacement or not, but we recently got a couple of HP printers for our home/offices.  They have 2 lines- one for general business, one for graphic/photographic businesses (higher resolution optics & printing).  

Ours are the business models, and have printing, scanning, faxing and photocopying capabilities.  In addition, they all have wireless networking, so you can print directly from a mobile device.  THAT has proven surprisingly handy.


----------



## Dog Moon

I feel so oldschool.  All my printer does is print.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, our multi-device HPs aren't actually as good as dedicated units...but they free up a LOT of desk space.  And they do the job plenty well enough.  

The ONLY thing that cheeses me off about them is that we bought one that has 2 paper drawers, and you have to select between the drawers _manually_.  This is a problem because not all of the software lets you choose the drawer manually, and coupled with the fact that you can print wirelessly with it means we had to maintain a separate printer for our business checks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, this has been a busy week for my mom's younger border collie, whose _unofficial_ nickname is "Helper".  We call her that on occasion because whenever you're doing something in the house, she comes over and tries to "help".

So far, this week she has "helped"


my cousin's fiancée try to breastfeed their newborn under a blanket.
me put a walking cast on my Mom's sprained ankle at least 3 times...and we have at least another week of this to come.
my Mom by changing the channel and recording a show my Mom never watches.
by texting me "972eo4"- international code for "I have Mom's phone, come get me!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Wait, so... what were EN World's and WotC's April Fool's pranks this year?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't recall seeing any...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of "old school" and "pranks", I just Rickrolled someone on a guitar website.

Edit: at least 2 victims, now.


----------



## megamania

Not sure what to do this weekend.   No OT this time.    

A) Do I paint figures
B) Do I work on Storyhours
C) Do I organize / clean the hobby room
D) Sleep


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like B & D!










...waitaminit...that didn't come out right.


----------



## megamania

....and which storyhours?

A) John Play-   Find out more about Halas Tarkanan and.....   The manifest zone of Sharn
B) Siberys Seven- Take shelter in the ruins from the constant storms.... but what are within the ruins?


----------



## megamania

PS  Creation Schema is in theory complete and the others I am caught up on writing


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Wait, so... what were EN World's and WotC's April Fool's pranks this year?




I didn't see anything and personally, I don't really care.  While on rare occasion a prank is funny, most of the time I think the whole April Fool's thing is just a stupid idea to begin with and feel like the world would be better off if everyone else also thought the same thing.


----------



## megamania

The April Fool's Joke was...... the paranora of being subject to a joke


----------



## megamania

Quiet night.  Watching some Cowboy Bebop while typing up DM aid notes about miniatures.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yesterday, I simply did "d". and lots of it. and enjoyed it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A bunch of family basically invited themselves over for Easter dinner, so I'm doing prep work for cooking most of a big meal for 12-20 people.  At least a couple of them have volunteered to bring stuff besides their appetites- my maternal aunt is cooking a huge ham and some sweet potatoes...that we bought, but  hey!  I don't have to cook them.

Besides that, I'm doing turnip greens, a brisket in a mushroom gravy, a pasta & cheese casserole, a raw veg mix tossed in salad dressing*, a fruit salad, an Apple pie blitz, and making a cheese board- possibly with some diced sausage cubes.

Might do some other stuff while I'm in the kitchen.  I have some fresh baby spinach that needs cooking.  Or maybe I'll just serve them as salad.  I could make a caprese salad, too: I have the tomatoes, Mozzerella, basil olive oil and balsamic vinegar to do one...







* broccoli, carrots & cauliflower- a.k.a. California mix or what you'd find on a veggie appetizer tray from your local grocery- probably with ranch dressing.  I have enough veg mix that I might make 2 different ones, though.


----------



## megamania

Doing research for DnD, hooked up the new printer, and.... well.... got drunk.    have not done that since 2014.     Slept it off and now I'm looking for new mischief to get into.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I didn't see anything and personally, I don't really care.  While on rare occasion a prank is funny, most of the time I think the whole April Fool's thing is just a stupid idea to begin with and feel like the world would be better off if everyone else also thought the same thing.




If the "april Fool's Joke" was funny would be one thing.   Most of what I see is more malicious than funny.     Takes away from it.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Doing research for DnD, hooked up the new printer, and.... well.... got drunk.    have not done that since 2014.     Slept it off and now I'm looking for new mischief to get into.




I haven't had a single sip of alchohol since like June of 2012. Don't regret it at all.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> If the "april Fool's Joke" was funny would be one thing.   Most of what I see is more malicious than funny.     Takes away from it.




Yeah, I suppose that's true.  Most pranks seem to go for the scare or shock value as opposed to a more humorous direction.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Weird day today.  

Had to go to a dental specialist to investigate whether something that happened to me was the result of some underlying serious issue.  (Good news: no.)

What made it weird was that the dentist's assistant looked like a younger version of Billy Corrigan (of Smashing Pumpkins fame).  On top of that, the dentist himself looked like a younger, sandy blonde/brown haired version of John Elway (Denver Broncos HoF QB).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow! Well, I looked in this window in my bathroom and saw a perfect look-a-like of me!!


----------



## Random Bystander

"What is this? I don't even," the broken belt sander said.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow! Well, I looked in this window in my bathroom and saw a perfect look-a-like of me!!




Most people call that a MIRROR.  And you should only be surprised when you look in it and it ISN'T a perfect look-a-like of you!


----------



## Dog Moon

Random Bystander said:


> "What is this? I don't even," the broken belt sander said.




"I see," said the blind man as he picked up the hammer and saw.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Most people call that a MIRROR.  And you should only be surprised when you look in it and it ISN'T a perfect look-a-like of you!




A mirror? Huh. Well what I see looks pretty scary sometimes. *shudder*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here is some vodka and OJ, can I have a screw driver?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Does any one know if E. Gary Gygax Jr. is on these threads?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

E. Gary Gygax Jr. knows..._and he ain't tellin'!_


----------



## Scott DeWar

bummer


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so... what were EN World's and WotC's April Fool's pranks this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything and personally, I don't really care.  While on rare occasion a prank is funny, most of the time I think the whole April Fool's thing is just a stupid idea to begin with and feel like the world would be better off if everyone else also thought the same thing.
Click to expand...


Well, they used to be the humorous variety around here, I seem to recall? Back in the day?


----------



## Scott DeWar

You would like to think that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't remember any of the April 1 japes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Well, they used to be the humorous variety around here, I seem to recall? Back in the day?




The only one I remember was the Sig Virus.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sig virus? what was that about?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Sig virus? what was that about?




Basically, IIRC, there was a link that showed up in peoples' sigs. If you clicked on it, you gained an additional link in your sig leading to the Sig Virus.  So if you decided to click on the links like 10 times, you had 10 lines in your Sig that linked to the Sig Virus.  I think the link only linked back to the front page, but by going through that link, it still triggered the Virus that added an extra link in your Sig.

This may not totally be accurate cause the thing happened like a ridiculous number of years ago, but I think it was something like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Must have been before my time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Must have been before my time.




Apparently it happened in 2005.  Which means this is the 10 year anniversay of the Sig Virus!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I joined in feb of 2007, so there it is.


----------



## Scotley

If it makes you feel any better I've been lurking around here since '99 and I don't remember the sig virus.


----------



## megamania

I vaguely recall it but I was a never a victim of it.   From March 31 to April 2nd I tend to avoid the Internet.


----------



## megamania

Its been a crazy past week for me.   My daughter announced to us that she is nearly done with her trade schooling at Job Corps a month early.   That would mean she and her boyfriend would be back with us in June.    Since he already finished (last week) She pushed extra hard to finish quicker.   Knowing she would finish soon I spotted a possible job for her and let her know about it.

Turns out the new head of the place was her boss last year and was really impressed with her work then.

To make a long story shorter-  She has jumped to over 90% done and has next week off for a job interview- for the job I directed her to.  To top it off, since the lady is a State worker, she believes she can find a job for the boyfriend doing what he just finished studying for.

Stop the bus!   I'm still getting over the fact she turns 20 today and is becoming a young lady.......    


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!   I'm feeling old.......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Old, maybe...but proud of your little one?  Seems like you are!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are still 7 years younger then I!


----------



## megamania

Its not the years its the milage...... and as you know I have some


----------



## megamania

That said, I've been outside cutting down trees and brush most of the morning thus far.    Trying to figure out how my son can sleep through a chainsaw and crashing trees.

Sure it has nothing to do with being 16?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, you and I have a few too many miles. as for your son, I am pretty sure your right that the age is responsible to his profound ability to ignore the sounds of wok!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey guys, something to give a little bit of peaceful contemplation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MmWeZHsQzs


----------



## trappedslider

so i realized that [video=youtube;yftHosO0eUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftHosO0eUo[/video] is a remake of [video=youtube;yV88FanNJlU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV88FanNJlU[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Who has been in at least 1 earthquake? I have. I lived in L.A. from 1963 to 1975. plenty to remember.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Who has been in at least 1 earthquake? I have. I lived in L.A. from 1963 to 1975. plenty to remember.



I could answer positively, but I am not sure if 3s and 4s count.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, let's qualify this and say anything over 5.0. Missouri had a barely over 5.0 and I woke up only to roll over and go back to sleep.


----------



## Scotley

No earthquakes worthy of the name. Supposedly, we had one the other day, but I slept right on through it. Frankly I hope I never experience one. We are here on the New Madrid fault and were we to have a major quake here history says it would be catastrophic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A few, all small- 3.7 or less.


----------



## Dog Moon

I have never been through any earthquakes, fortunately.  And, despite living in Minnesota, have not been through any Tornados either.


----------



## megamania

Biggest we've felt in Vermont was a 4.1 back in the 80's.    Had a few in the low 3's


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Who has been in at least 1 earthquake? I have. I lived in L.A. from 1963 to 1975. plenty to remember.




About 3 that I felt and five total (I think) between Vermont and Long Island


----------



## trappedslider

so i learned on Monday that if i had asked the financial aid office ten years ago, i would have been in school, on the bright side since i still qualify for FAFSA i plan to take some classes this fall as something to do with my life. So for one of the classes i'm looking at the following : Old Testament Survey or New Testament Survey. I'm also more than likely going to be taking ENG 102, since last time i was enrolled i only too ENG 100 and 101, ENG 102 is required before taking any 200 level classes.


----------



## trappedslider

so it turns out that the college doesn't offer any religion classes,but i will be taking the following :
Beginning Ceramics I ( the adviser picked it,and i was like "sure why not" lol)
Basic Computer Skills I
English Composition
Survey of US Hist Since 1877


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like a nice broad base to start from.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks like a nice broad base to start from.




it's more of picking classes that i will find interesting/classes i need to get out of the way for other classes that i want to take.


----------



## Scott DeWar

prerequisite classes, uh. fun.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> prerequisite classes, uh. fun.




the only one that's a prereq is the english comp which is required for any 200 level classes, the computer skills i'm taking to beef up the grade i got from when i first took it. the art is a why not and History is a subject i'm good in.


----------



## Scotley

trappedslider said:


> the only one that's a prereq is the english comp which is required for any 200 level classes, the computer skills i'm taking to beef up the grade i got from when i first took it. the art is a why not and History is a subject i'm good in.




Don't discount the value of the English comp just because it is a prereq. The further you go the more writing will be required for all your classes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Do great in your classes!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Do great in your classes!




It's finals week for me!  Almost.... over....


----------



## Scott DeWar

this post is to have me at 21, 400 posts, and that is it only purpose.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> this post is to have me at 21, 400 posts, and that is it only purpose.




Nice.  This post gets me to 7,968, BUT it's not the only reason for this post.  Almost... but not quite.


----------



## Dog Moon

I wonder though, where I would be at if the Hivemind hadn't imploded and if it was as active as it once was.  I know I was getting at LEAST 20 posts per day.  But that incident basically that just sorta killed EnWorld for me.  I have barely done anything with EnWorld in the past... how many years ago was that now?  I don't think I get 20 posts a MONTH, let alone per day anymore.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What you do is this . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

come here to this thread and . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

post several times . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

just like I am doing here . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

You need not worry, no one will tell the mods anything at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And see, I  just got 6 posts out of this bit of shenanigans.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> And see, I  just got 6 posts out of this bit of shenanigans.




I know.  I remember doing stuff like that back in the day.  But now I just... I don't know, maybe it entertains me more when the Hivemind is busy.  I remember there would be times I would be up half the night having a conversation with someone, goofy around and stuff.  It would feel like using Instant Messenger except using EnWorld.  Would log like 50+ posts.  But now, the Hivemind is slow and I just don't have the interest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A shame, that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A shame, that.




Well, we should turn it around.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Like the hokey-pokey?


----------



## Dog Moon

So in this adventure I'm writing, I have this Gobln Chieftain and in his room are several Goblins with the Ogrekin and Young Templates. [I know, little strange combination, but it actually makes sense since they're children and their mother is an Ogre].  So they PCs are going to enter the room to find these TINY Goblins, but they're actually stronger than normal Goblins and actually much quicker.  Look forward to seeing the PCs when these Tiny Goblins run up to them with like baby toys, but are actually like Clubs that hurt for a lot more than they would expect.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon, that sounds awesome! You gotta let us know how it works out!!


----------



## trappedslider

Scotley said:


> Don't discount the value of the English comp just because it is a prereq. The further you go the more writing will be required for all your classes.




I wasn't discounting it


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, he is selling it at full price!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Dog Moon, that sounds awesome! You gotta let us know how it works out!!




Well, I don't know how long it will be until I actually get to that point of running it... this is a part of the adventure that I'm writing in an attempt to actually publish something.  I do want to run it at some point in time, but I'm not currently the DM.  Right now another person in the group just started to DM the Shattered Star AP from Paizo.

And no, I have never published anything before.  I've just been interested in doing it for a while and just started this project as a side thing to possibly earn some money and something I enjoy doing.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, he is selling it at full price!




at 3 monthly payments of 19.95$


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> at 3 monthly payments of 19.95$




Act now and we'll throw in a set of dish towels!


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Act now and we'll throw in a set of dish towels!




while supplies last


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, my semester is officially over.  I Ace'd my Accounting Final.  So I am now going to relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> while supplies last



But wait, there's more!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My godmother passed away this Friday. Not sad about it, I'm glad her suffering is over. Her death was a blessing- she had multiple illnesses and was also insane. So, whatever the next stage is, she's there. In the meantime, that means we have relatives coming out of the woodwork to help take care of her affairs, etc. 

And to add more fun, my aunt's fiancée collapsed and broke his arm. Multiple compound fractures. He passed out, it is thought, because of hypotension and/or a low speed heartbeat. 

All of THAT means I'm cooking like a madman. 

Tonight, I've made mustard greens, cavatappi al fromaggio (fancy Mac & cheese), corn w/diced tomato, steamed broccoli, and pork loin cooked 2 ways.

#1: pot roasted with red & yellow onions, garlic, white & portobello mushrooms, parsley, chives, red & black pepper, bay leaf, celery and cream of celery soup (to make gravy).

#2: oven roasted with yellow & green onions, carrots, celery, white & portobello mushrooms, red & black pepper. (This'n is still cooking- got off to a late start due to participation in a stray dog rescue.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: Mac and cheese

I Made some Velveeta mack and cheese with some green onion and a baby Bella mushroom and a heavy sprinkle of powdered garlic. had this with a 1/2 lb ground chuck patties grilled with sweet baby ray's bbq sauce.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm plotting an adventure that starts with the group receiving a heavily distorted emergency signal. What can be deciphered from it is that a strategically important planet is about to fall to rebellion. When they reach the planet there's no sign of battle nor rebellion. In truth they have warped through time and reach the planet two weeks before they leave  Their arrival triggers the rebels to start open war and the group ends up ordering the emergency signal.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I'm plotting an adventure that starts with the group receiving a heavily distorted emergency signal. What can be deciphered from it is that a strategically important planet is about to fall to rebellion. When they reach the planet there's no sign of battle nor rebellion. In truth they have warped through time and reach the planet two weeks before they leave  Their arrival triggers the rebels to start open war and the group ends up ordering the emergency signal.




Interesting. What system is it for?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Interesting. What system is it for?




The Warhammer 40k roleplay systems by FFG. Dark Heresy/Deathwatch mix to be precise. The group are inquisitorial strike team.


----------



## Scott DeWar

great concept!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I dunno...it sounds fun, but also a bit deus ex, knowhaddamean?  A 2 week time kerfuffle?

I'd like the premise more if they went further askew in time, if they went radically off target in space (due to warp?), if the message was leakage from a parallel dimensional or even a simple false flag thing...

Personal tastes, y'know?


----------



## trappedslider

[video]http://www.ign.com/videos/2015/05/12/assassins-creed-syndicate-gameplay-trailer[/video]

Looks good,I think i may preorder it


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> The Warhammer 40k roleplay systems by FFG. Dark Heresy/Deathwatch mix to be precise. The group are inquisitorial strike team.




Ah, I like the idea of Dark Heresy and WH40K.  I like the world and stuff [Have even read a bunch of the WH40K novels], but when my group attempted to play it, the Psyker just sort of ruined the experience.  Unfortunately, it was played by the one person in the group who is most likely to cheat, so for some reason he managed to do all these things and stuff without ever suffering anything but the most minor setbacks.

I do remember one of my characters carrying her arm around after it got shot off until she could get it repaired.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tis the end of the day for me. Good night to all!


----------



## megamania

I'm working on a new Adventure Path also.   

Eberron
Tiamat
Brahamut
Chamber
Royal Eyes
Emerald Claw

....and most every country and continent of Eberron


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, I like the idea of Dark Heresy and WH40K.  I like the world and stuff [Have even read a bunch of the WH40K novels], but when my group attempted to play it, the Psyker just sort of ruined the experience.  Unfortunately, it was played by the one person in the group who is most likely to cheat, so for some reason he managed to do all these things and stuff without ever suffering anything but the most minor setbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember one of my characters carrying her arm around after it got shot off until she could get it repaired.





Know what you mean. Psykers are insanely powerful. We play ascended campaign (epic lvl in other words) and the psyker has an order of magnitude more damage output than the others. But I quickly learnt to compensate. It's easier in epic levels since I can make battles that require the pc's to concentrate on multiple fronts. And I like to throw in some eldar seers who can easily outpsyke her


----------



## Blackrat

And yeah, it's a brutal game. I had a character that had his face melted off, left leg incinerated and right arm bones shattered... And he still stopped a chaos ritual


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Know what you mean. Psykers are insanely powerful. We play ascended campaign (epic lvl in other words) and the psyker has an order of magnitude more damage output than the others. But I quickly learnt to compensate. It's easier in epic levels since I can make battles that require the pc's to concentrate on multiple fronts. And I like to throw in some eldar seers who can easily outpsyke her




Well, we were inexperienced with the system and running a prewritten adventure.  It was neat, I admit, but the whole Psyker thing as I said just ended up ruining everything.  We thought about running a new campaign and banning Psykers, but sadly there just wasn't enough interest anymore.  I would have been fine trying again, but I was in the minority and now... we just don't play it.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm working on a new Adventure Path also.
> 
> Eberron
> Tiamat
> Brahamut
> Chamber
> Royal Eyes
> Emerald Claw
> 
> ....and most every country and continent of Eberron




That's cool.  I didn't even realize people still played Eberron!

To be honest, our group never really got into Eberron much.  There were some aspects that seemed interesting, but I think we were just too into the Forgotten Realms to want to have to learn so much new stuff... which sadly we ended up doing that anyway with Pathfinder, but that was sort of forced upon us since we primarily run the Paizo APs now.

The AP I'm running can actually be set in most any Setting since it primarily deals with Planar Traveling and the Material Plane is just there during the first adventure and is touched here and there later on.  Currently I'm working on trying to get a few interesting ideas in the Elemental Plane of Air.

It's tricky trying to write an AP that I would like to publish because I can't use a lot of things in it that I would like to due to copyright issues.


----------



## megamania

I was considering offering it here on the Storyhour section for people to use.   The reason being as you- copyrights and I mix Eberron, Pathfinder and Darksun in my games with mild seasonings of Scarred lands and Forgotten Realms


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Well, we were inexperienced with the system and running a prewritten adventure.  It was neat, I admit, but the whole Psyker thing as I said just ended up ruining everything.  We thought about running a new campaign and banning Psykers, but sadly there just wasn't enough interest anymore.  I would have been fine trying again, but I was in the minority and now... we just don't play it.





I actually think banning psykers would be a good choice for basic low level Dark Heresy. In higher level games such as Deathwatch or Rogue Trader they are more justified.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I dunno...it sounds fun, but also a bit deus ex, knowhaddamean?  A 2 week time kerfuffle?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the premise more if they went further askew in time, if they went radically off target in space (due to warp?), if the message was leakage from a parallel dimensional or even a simple false flag thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Personal tastes, y'know?





Yeah my games tend to be rather heavy handed railroads nowdays actually. Though I don't like it myself, it has become the preferred playstyle for us simply due to time issues. We manage to get together for one Saturday every few months so it's just easier to pull a one shot adventure rather than try to make long campaigns. One idea I have that will be a longer course. Hope that we can get some more playtime in the fall to pull it off. The idea is to turn "The Name of the Rose" into a 40k adventure. For those who don't know it's a murder mystery in a medieval monastery set in the time of the inquisition.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I was considering offering it here on the Storyhour section for people to use.   The reason being as you- copyrights and I mix Eberron, Pathfinder and Darksun in my games with mild seasonings of Scarred lands and Forgotten Realms






I'd most certainly love to read it. Eberron is my fave d&d setting, and I'm hoping to run it again some day. Prewritten adventures are always welcome


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> The idea is to turn "The Name of the Rose" into a 40k adventure. For those who don't know it's a murder mystery in a medieval monastery set in the time of the inquisition.




And an excellent one, at that!


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And an excellent one, at that!





It most certainly is. One of my favourite books. After all the scifi classics of course  Unfortunately turning the plot into rpg adventure pretty much eliminates all the best parts. But even without the main character's deductive highlights the story is still good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I actually think banning psykers would be a good choice for basic low level Dark Heresy. In higher level games such as Deathwatch or Rogue Trader they are more justified.




Sadly, I group's experience with Dark Heresy ended up being bad enough that they weren't even willing to try Rogue Trader.  I like the idea of Rogue Trader.  I know one of my group thought Deathwatch would be crazy.  He's like 'If we're Space Marines, doesn't that mean we're like super hard to kill?'  Except if we're Space Marines that means the enemies we'd be fighting would be even more Epic because it DOES take a lot to kill a Space Marine.  Means we're dealing with some crazy dangerous stuff!


----------



## Dog Moon

I was the one who was most into WH40K.  I've even read some of the Horus Heresy novels, the Gaunts Ghosts, Ciaphus Cain, plus of course Ravener and Eisenhorn, which REALLY got me excited for Dark Heresy.  

I've read a few more random ones, but those were the most memorable.  Space Wolf was kinda interesting, at least the first couple of books were.  The last couple just didn't have the same feel.  Also read the ones where the Space Marines were basically becoming Chaos Marines, but they still fought on the side of good.  I forget how.  I think they were essentially betrayed, fought back and won.  And now while the rest of the Imperium considers them abominations and tries to destroy them, they still try to hold onto their beliefs and fight for the Imperium, which means the forces of Chaos are also their enemy... which means basically EVERYONE is their enemy.  Interesting idea.

I like the WH40K better than the Forgotten Realms novels.  Seems like they're actually made for adults and because of that they can do almost whatever they want!  Ah, I miss reading those books.  Should get back to it again...


----------



## Scott DeWar

This book, "The name of the rose", Is this any thing like the movie by the same name with Sean Connery and Matthew Broddrick?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's the one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> This book, "The name of the rose", Is this any thing like the movie by the same name with Sean Connery and Matthew Broddrick?




Huh, never heard of it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quite the interesting movie that.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Quite the interesting movie that.




And just like any other movie adaptation, the book is about a thousand times better than the movie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Of course. I really wish I had read the boo and never seen the movie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, it's almost time to game!

My Magus Swashbuckler is ready to go kick some butt!  Or rather, stab things with his rapier, but close enough!

I found this neat idea for my Magus just to make him more interesting.  I'm going to take Familiar and take the Figment and Sage Archetypes.  So the Familiar I create is a figment of my imagination, but it actually knows more than I do!  So I turn to it to ask questions [it gains bonuses on all Knowledge Checks and I plan on giving it this mask that makes it blind, but gives it +10 to all Knowledge checks].  AND, I plan on taking Improved Familiar to gain the Azata Lyriaken, which has True Speech, meaning the figment of my imagination also knows more languages than I do!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mystical magical multiple personality disorder is a BITCH!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Reminds me of the skull in the Dresden files novels.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Reminds me of the skull in the Dresden files novels.




Haha, so true.  Except mine is apparently a tiny naked woman with butterfly wings.  That would have made Dresden Files a little more interesting.  

In my defense, I didn't see what they looked like until AFTER I chose it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sooo...one half of the Mothra priestesses?  But sans togs?


----------



## megamania

My daughter just got officially engaged.    I am getting so old.



At least he is a gamer and likes comicbooks also


----------



## Scotley

It only gets worse. My daughter got engaged a couple years back and now I'm a grandpa! Talk about old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geekzers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, if I am 52 and no kids, much less grandkids, no wife/no ex wives, does that make me still young?


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm 31, no kids, 1 ex-wife.  I like to think I'm still young enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

And now.....

Post 8,000!  Woohoo!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hang on a second . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

497 . . . .one more moment . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

almost done . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't blink or you'll miss it . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

21,500 posts!


----------



## megamania

Younger than I feel


----------



## megamania

Been a crappy day.   Spent over 450.00 and my car STILL doesn't run.

Memorial Day Bar B Q will consist of water and PB & J sandwiches this year


----------



## megamania

....and it looks like I'm zeroing in a post number worth noting also.



yeah


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> 21,500 posts!




Well, you clearly post MUCH faster than I do now!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Been a crappy day.   Spent over 450.00 and my car STILL doesn't run.
> 
> Memorial Day Bar B Q will consist of water and PB & J sandwiches this year




Ouch, that sucks.  Though.... at least you have plans for Memorial Day, I suppose that's something.  Me, I'll be doing the same thing I do every day.... which is pretty much not much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dang, I wish I had a car. I'd bring some bbq stuff and hang around with ya. I have 2 chickens and 15 lb of ground chuck.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, you clearly post MUCH faster than I do now!



What helps is that  I am in 12 active games. There are about 4 more that use to be active but the dm disappeared.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, with more of my family moving to the area, it is officially a coin-toss as to whether I'm cooking or not on any given major holiday.  Which is one of those good news/bad news things.  It sucks in that I have to get up early and work hard in hot sweatiness, and it is expensive.  But it is cool to hang with family, and someone else always brings something good that THEY cooked.  

Plus leftovers.

Sorry to hear about your car & cash flow, mega.  That is unadulterated suckage.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> What helps is that  I am in 12 active games. There are about 4 more that use to be active but the dm disappeared.




Dang, that is a lot.

I know I've joined a couple in my time, but I've learned that pbp is not my thing.  It just goes too slowly for my tastes.  *Sorry to any pbp DM who reads this where I've just sorta stopped posting in the game*  So I'll most likely never join another one, even though sometimes I do run across games that sound interesting.


----------



## Scotley

Dog Moon said:


> Dang, that is a lot.
> 
> I know I've joined a couple in my time, but I've learned that pbp is not my thing.  It just goes too slowly for my tastes.  *Sorry to any pbp DM who reads this where I've just sorta stopped posting in the game*  So I'll most likely never join another one, even though sometimes I do run across games that sound interesting.




DeWar only does that with the games he's running...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, I failed as a dm on pbp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey guys, I know employment situations suck right now for Mega and others, but I must say this: I have a job interview on Thursday morning!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woot!

When one of us wins, we all win!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey guys, I know employment situations suck right now for Mega and others, but I must say this: I have a job interview on Thursday morning!




Congrats.

Ugh, I haven't worked since December.


----------



## Scott DeWar

29 October 2011 for me.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey guys, I know employment situations suck right now for Mega and others, but I must say this: I have a job interview on Thursday morning!




Excellent! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, I failed as a dm on pbp.




I prefer to think you just stumbled a little bit. Haven't given up hope that you'll try again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Stands up on soap ox

*Ahem!* Let the hivocracy rise! *cough cough*

Jus saw the secret order's secret page.


----------



## hafrogman

I was wondering why I randomly received a laugh from a very old post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Huh? What thread?? That thread does not exist. It is in the imagination of any who thinks it is there.

besides, didn't you say, 







> "I, for one, welcome our new oppressive overlords."


----------



## hafrogman

An overly active imagination has always been important to surviving here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hmm, no arguing that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I noticed the XP.  I was like, huh, totally forgot about that.  We never really used that much, did we?


----------



## Scott DeWar

First, Dog Moon, Redbull gives you wings.

Second, do you need a link?


----------



## megamania

I could use some wings


----------



## Scott DeWar

*clunk*clunk*

Darn. I can't hand you a can of red bull.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> First, Dog Moon, Redbull gives you wings.
> 
> Second, do you need a link?




I don't need a link.  I did post there, after all.    But if no one posts there, there's no reason to go there.  Besides, this is a better place for the Hive in the hopes that on occasion maybe we'll get some new members.  I see a new person pop in here and there, though sadly none of them seem to stay.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We need to imprison them here!


----------



## Blackrat

So a trap is needed? Have you heard of this new idea called The Tomb of Horrors? I hear it is a rather effective trap...


----------



## Scott DeWar

No I have not. Could you run it for us here on En World?


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> So a trap is needed? Have you heard of this new idea called The Tomb of Horrors? I hear it is a rather effective trap...




did some one say I was needed?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes, you are. Here, let me make it official: [MENTION=41932]trappedslider[/MENTION]

How's that?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> So a trap is needed? Have you heard of this new idea called The Tomb of Horrors? I hear it is a rather effective trap...




No, but I have heard of Return to the Tomb of Horrors.


----------



## Blackrat

Tzeentch bless you guys, I just got an evil evil evil idea... The Tomb in 40k RPG... I think it might be the singularity of lethal adventure...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For additional and unexpected spice, use a pinch of Weeping Angels in the Tomb's statuary...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just.

Don't.

Blink.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh in the name of warp yes. Not a bad idea at all


----------



## Scott DeWar

A heavenly idea, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Tzeentch bless you guys, I just got an evil evil evil idea... The Tomb in 40k RPG... I think it might be the singularity of lethal adventure...




I feel like that would be freaking scary.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm thinking specifically Dark Heresy. Scary to the power of scary...


----------



## megamania

Break out some Eberron Dragonshards.  We'll trap their souls AND make them do things for us.   

evil DM


----------



## megamania

Make them do dental work on Beholders or something even less preperred


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pulling teeth from a hungry dragon?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey, all. I am not going to be on line for too very long today in honor of my Nephew, Mathew, US Navy - Lost at sea, now on eternal patrol. I feel sadness just writing this. H was Lost in the august before I was placed in the coma. 2011 - not the best of years for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Firefly joke from facebook:

How do reavers clean their spears? 

By running them through the wash.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Firefly joke from facebook:
> 
> How do reavers clean their spears?
> 
> By running them through the wash.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Because I am not right in the head


----------



## trappedslider

fair enough


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=41932]trappedslider[/MENTION], your real name isn't Jeffery Waldrop, is it?


----------



## trappedslider

nope it's Eric W.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I ask because someone by Jeffery W used that same pic on the facebook thread I got the joke from - scratch that, someone else just did as well.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> I ask because someone by Jeffery W used that same pic on the facebook thread I got the joke from - scratch that, someone else just did as well.




it's a very popular image for that reaction,and when i was looking for it..I honestly had to choose between the doctor or Rainbow dash lol


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 68562




I agree.  I don't mind deaths of characters, depending on how it's done... but that one just seemed pointless to me.


----------



## megamania

Lost another game group-   Moving to Rhode Island.     One group remains and that group has a rift between four players so I'm too certain it will survive much longer.

Trying to form a group that is family only but our schedules are so different.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

And now for your late night viewing, here is something for you to dwell on for sweet nightmares:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob7PfxvJCN0


----------



## Dog Moon

Continuing creating my Adventure Path.  This is actually kinda fun.  Although seriously, it's hard making feats for Spellcasters for some reason.  In general, I dislike Metamagic Feats [I REALLY miss the Sudden Metamagic Spells from 3.5], and only take MAYBE 1 Item Creation feat for enemy NPCs.  So that doesn't leave a lot of typic choices for Spellcasters, sadly.

Though for martial characters I always feel like I never have enough feats!


----------



## Scott DeWar

For my wizard level 12 I concentrate on boosting concentration and spell dc



		Code:
	

[SIZE=4][FONT=times new roman]Spell Focus [Evocation]             :+1 Bonus to DC of Evocation Spells
Gtr Spell Focus [Evocation]       :  (Stacks with Spell Focus) +1 Bonus to DC of Evocation Spells
Elemental Focus [Fire] (Level 1):        +1 Bonus to DC of 'Fire' Spells
Spell Specialization (level 5)     : - Pre-reqs: Int 13, Spell Focus. [spell chosen: fireball] 
                                                     Select 1 spell of a school for which you have taken the Spell Focus feat. Treat your caster level as 
                                                     being 2 higher for all level-variable effects of the spell.
                                                     - Every time you gain an even level in the spell casting class you chose your spell from, you can 
                                                     choose a new spell to replace the spell selected with this feat, and that spell becomes your specialized spell.
Piercing spell                             : Benefit: When you cast a piercing spell
   [Metamagic - ]                         against a target with spell resistance, it treats the spell resistance of the target as 5 lower than its actual SR.
      Level Increase +1               
Combat Casting (level 7)          : Benefit: You get a +4 bonus on concentration checks made to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability when 
                                                     casting on the defensive or while grappled.
[/FONT][/SIZE][SIZE=4][FONT=times new roman]Gtr Spell specliz   (level 11)       : By sacrificing a prepared spell of the same or higher level than your specialized spell, you may spontaneously 
                                                      cast your specialized spell. The specialized spell is treated as its normal level, regardless of the spell slot 
                                                      used to cast it. You may add a metamagic feat to the spell by increasing the spell slot and casting time, just 
                                                      like a cleric spontaneously casting a cure or inflict spell with a metamagic feat.[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Dog Moon

Spell Specialization is kinda neat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

especially coupled with greater!


----------



## megamania

Updated John Play Storyhour.     Getting weird now as I add in Keith Baker's stuff from his novels.

Also convinced MM II from 3.0 is nasty.    Used a bunch of Automation: Hammerer on level 12-20 characters they nearly won.    Ugly battle.


----------



## Dog Moon

3.0?  That's sooooo old school!


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is an auspicious day! as I watch Firefly episode 2: Train Job

1st edition is even older school ! !


----------



## Scott DeWar

I'm dreaming of a Cthulhu Fthargan Christmas . . . .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzqkQPD-bMY


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't unwrap your presents!







...let them do it themselves...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bua ha ha ha ha ha!!

Years ago Yttrman had a game where we were fighting chaos beastie Aberrations - This video made me think of that game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If I disappear for a few days, worry not. I had some stuff stolen including my power cord and charger for my computer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If one of your Christmas...errrr...C'thulmas presents wandered off with it, I'd look near someplace dark & mildewy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It flew to pluto and just landed back on my doorstep. He, the guy who took it, looked in the papers to find my address to drop it off there. AFTER  I made out a police report. He could have given it to the people behind the counter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> If I disappear for a few days, worry not. I had some stuff stolen including my power cord and charger for my computer.




That sucks, but hopefully they didn't manage to get the actual computer itself.  Parts are cheaply replaceable, an entire computer, not so much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was less then 10 feet away when he picked it up. he was on camera looking through papers, found my address and dropped it off at my door step. I would have preferred he give it to the employees, I trust them highly, then take it to my home. Home is a bad neighborhood. I mostly needed the glcometer. 

So drama over. It has been recovered.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I was less then 10 feet away when he picked it up. he was on camera looking through papers, found my address and dropped it off at my door step. I would have preferred he give it to the employees, I trust them highly, then take it to my home. Home is a bad neighborhood. I mostly needed the glcometer.
> 
> So drama over. It has been recovered.




Wait, so someone stole some of your stuff, then went looking through your paperwork and decided to return your stolen stuff to your house?  Or did I totally miss something?


----------



## Scotley

Sounds like it was left unattended and somebody was trying too hard to do him a favor and took it home when he was right there. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Wait, so someone stole some of your stuff, then went looking through your paperwork and decided to return your stolen stuff to your house?  Or did I totally miss something?



 only a little bit.



Scotley said:


> Sounds like it was left unattended and somebody was trying too hard to do him a favor and took it home when he was right there. Or am I missing something?



this is more of what had happened. Instead of taking it to the management, he took it upon himself to return it. It is a bit creepy, but appreciated.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, okay, that makes more sense.  Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

In celebration, I have just consumed 1/2 gal of mint choc. chip ice cream - Edy's. I am now full!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Haven't had ice cream since the Blue Bell recall...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Haven't had ice cream since the Blue Bell recall...




I eat ice cream on occasion.  Like I'll get a half gallon once every few months.  And then a day or two it'll all be gone!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Wait, so someone stole some of your stuff, then went looking through your paperwork and decided to return your stolen stuff to your house?  Or did I totally miss something?






Dog Moon said:


> I eat ice cream on occasion.  Like I'll get a half gallon once every few months.  And then a day or two it'll all be gone!



this sounds like me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Haven't had ice cream since the Blue Bell recall...



I like blue be . . . .  wait, what? Recall?? What recall?


----------



## megamania

Looks like no game groups and instead second job..... again.    Lordy I hate working 65 hours a week to get by


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Looks like no game groups and instead second job..... again.    Lordy I hate working 65 hours a week to get by




Well, I might have a little bit of good news regarding the job thing.  Will be going in next week to talk to the owner [it's a small business].  One of my friends works there, so hopefully it should be good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Great!

And now for something completely different:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7mtyhuqVQE


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I like blue be . . . .  wait, what? Recall?? What recall?




Listeria contamination.  Blue Bell recalled EVERYTHING and has ceased production until they can find the cause.


----------



## Scott DeWar

anaerobic - does not need oxygen

means it thrives very very well in digestive tract

20% fatality

created by the Robot Overlords


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Great!
> 
> And now for something completely different:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7mtyhuqVQE




Interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I finished all the maps needed for the second adventure in my AP.  Now I get to go infest them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I finished all the maps needed for the second adventure in my AP.  Now I get to go infest them.




Mua ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Hope the job opportunity works out for you.


----------



## megamania

I love doing dungeon maps and then filling them with traps and critters.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Hope the job opportunity works out for you.




Thanks.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I love doing dungeon maps and then filling them with traps and critters.




Yeah, sometimes it's fun, but sometimes it can be tricky and time consuming trying to find enough interesting things in order to prevent an area from becoming too monotonous.


----------



## megamania

This is my new project-   http://www.carnagecon.com/2015/06/04/calling-for-gm-submissions-for-carnage-2015/


----------



## megamania

What I am doing is a story of Raptors vs Monkeys.    The PCs will be Velciraptors with classes whom have been awakened to stop the Gorilla King from unleashing an ancient evil in the jungles of the Talenta Plains.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> This is my new project-   http://www.carnagecon.com/2015/06/04/calling-for-gm-submissions-for-carnage-2015/




Neat.  Too bad you didn't live in Minnesota.


----------



## Scott DeWar

or Tennessee!


----------



## Dog Moon

Over the weakened I made little boxes to help separate cards for my new boardgame.  They're useful, though they're ugly!

I just need to create little dividers within the boxes and then I'm good to go.  I've already played my boardgame once and had to modify monster spawn/movement.  I liked it... will be playing again once my boxes are complete.  "Having to take it down and put it back up all the time when other people come over was too annoying, but this makes it soooooo much easier!"

Friend bought the Temple of Elemental Evil game yesterday.  Played that since dnd was cancelled.  Not a perfect game, but fun.  We made it halfway through the campaign.  It REALLY sucked the first time we played it because we missed the part about using the base cards and only adding in the advanced cards as we played through the campaign.  We were amazed at how freaking difficult it was!  Now it's almost a little too easy, bording on just challenging enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching classic Dr. Who with William Hartnell as the Doctor. 1964, black & white.

As an after though, why do they call it B&W when it seems to be various shades of gray?


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh, I don't get why people are so negative.  They see a game and are like "Boo!"  "Epic Fail!"  "Waste of time" as if it's something personal and that they already paid money for.  That was just from like 5 minutes browsing the boardgame/mini section of the forum.  I think I see why I hardly check out that section even though I really like boardgames.

Then again the Pathfinder section of the forum doesn't really seem to have much interesting stuff for me either.  Wonder why that is...


----------



## megamania

Allo world of En.

How goes it?


----------



## megamania

After 13 years of being here I finally made 15,000.

'course I lost about 2300 posts a few years back when they erased much of the Misc section.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> After 13 years of being here I finally made 15,000.
> 
> 'course I lost about 2300 posts a few years back when they erased much of the Misc section.




Yay, congrats!  I just recently hit 8k posts.  You're not QUITE double mine!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Mega! Allo mate! keeping cool watching Oldboy on netflix


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey Mega! Allo mate! keeping cool watching Oldboy on netflix




The old Oldboy or the new Oldboy?


----------



## megamania

Just finished my maps for the carnage on the Mountain con for The Hidden.    About to restart PCs (Raptors) and NPC creations (Monkeys) for the other game I will run.


----------



## megamania

Strange getting into the mind set of an awakened raptor and evil poo-throwing monkeys


----------



## megamania

Butt-hey..... Poo happens when the poo hits the magical fan


----------



## Scott DeWar

new oldboy, 2013. that was a twisted ending.


----------



## megamania

RAPTORS vs MONKEYS
The God of hunger and the hunt calls to your awakening minds.  The Devourer has a mission for you.  The evil Monkey lord- Bar-Lguru has been awakened by outsiders.  Only you and your pack can prevent his release.  Your pack of Velociraptors!    Raptors vs Monkeys!

Eberron 3.5  
Up to six players
characters provided



INSIDE THE HIDDEN
The Hidden.  A magical waterway that appeared overnight in the swamps of the Shadow Marshes on the Day of 9’s.  You and other adventurers have gained passage on board an airship to travel to Yrlag to explore the area.  As you pass over the area you see the tall black glass walls that surround a hidden valley.  You are about to ask a question of it’s nature when you hear alarms.  There is panic and terror in the passenger’s eyes.  THE SHIP IS GOING DOWN!

Eberron 3.5
Up to six players
Characters provided


----------



## megamania

The second adventure literally starts at this point.  Enter with a bang.   Ship goes down, lands at top of waterfall.  The cause of the ship going down is still active and now you go over the waterfall.....and another.... and another.

These guys will either hate me or love to hate me as they are marveling at what I could do to them next


----------



## Scott DeWar

And this is to be played at a convention?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ps, Mega - get posting and catch up! You only have 6800 more posts to go to catch up to me!!!


----------



## megamania

For a con .....   both of them.


----------



## megamania

I'll never catch up.   I don't come here like I used to.   Storyhour section is dying out.  mainly just monitors that check my stuff.


----------



## megamania

this said, I just finished my nine raptor PCs for people to choose from.

Next come the basic dungeon holders- the monkeys and their poo special attacks.  Also the traps and constructs involved.


----------



## megamania

If you guys want, maybe I can link my Facebook photo sections here to look at what I'm doing.   Putting pictures on in En World is tricky at best for me.


----------



## megamania

Here is an example of my Barbarian Raptor ...... nothings smells like a barbarian like a rendering raptor barbarian 

PINK TENDIN			BARBARIAN 4
DINOSAUR: CLAWFOOT	PLAYER CHARACTERS BASE
INIT +03  SPEED 50	AC 19 (TOU 16 FT 17)  AL  N   ELC +1 (2)   HD 2d10+4d12+18 (52)
SZ: MEDIUM	TYPE (S): MAGICAL ANIMAL			TEMPLATES USED:  ELDER BEAST		
SAVES: F +10 R+06 W +02     S 17 D 14 C 16 I 10 W 12 C 10
ATT / DAM		TALON  +9 MELEE   1d8+3 DAM
FULL RD ATT / DAM	TALON  +9 / +4 MELEE   1d8+3 DAM
			FORECLAW x2 +4 MELEE 1d3+1 DAM
			BITE +4 MELEE 1d6+1 DAM
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE	+6 / +9
AC:			19 (+2 DEX, +7 NAC    )
SPEC ATT:		KIN LOYALITY (SU):  ELDER BEAST RAPTORS MAY USE GREATER CHARM AT WILL 
( 1 DAY / HD WITH  NORMAL RAPTORS.  WILL DC XXX  (10+1/2 HD+CHA MOD)  TARGET ONLY ONE RAPTOR AT A TIME. LASTS ONE HOUR PER HD.   MUST HAVE FEWER HD THAN SELF AND NO LARGER THAN A LARGE.  
			RAGE (EX):  2 / DAY  +4 STR AND CON BUT -2 AC   CANNOT USE CERTAIN SKILLS THAT 
				REQUIRE CONCENTRATION / THOUGHT  LASTS 8 RDS   AT THE END -2 DEX AS 
				YOU REGROUP AND CATCH YOUR BREATH
SPEC QUAL:		FAST MOVEMENT (EX): ADD 10 TO MOVEMENT
LOW-LIGHT VISION (EX): 2x NORMAL IN TWILIGHT
			SCENT (EX): SMELL TO TRACK AND SENSE NEARBY TARGETS
			SPEECH (EX): CAN LEARN OTHER LANGUAGES.  CURRENTLY SPEAK “RAPTOR” AND 
				SYLVAN 
			TRAP SENSE (EX):  +1 TO REFLEX SAVES VS TRAPS ONLY
			UNCANNY DODGE (EX):  CANNOT BE CAUGHT FLATFOOTED / FLANKED
FACE / REACH		5 / 5
SKILLS			BALANCE +4, HIDE +11, JUMP +20, LIST +11, SPOT +10, SURV +10, USE MAGIC DEVICE +3
FEATS			DODGE, POWER ATTACK, RUN
TREASURE:		NADA(5400) HARNESS (50)
			RENDING GAUNTLETS  (MAGIC COMP 121)  (3610)  STRIKE WITH TWO WEAPONS AND
 	REND FOR AN ADDITIONAL ADDS 2d6 DAMAGE TO SECOND ATTACK
BOOTS OF LANDING (500) MAGIC COMP 77   TREAT AS IF FALLING 20 FT LESS ON 
	LANDING
LANGUAGE:		RAPTOR AND SYLVAN
BOOK / PAGE:		EB CAMP PAGE 279  BOOK TEMPLATES PAGE 26
NOTES			DEVELOPED FOR CARNAGE ON THE MOUNTAINS CONVENTION WITH THE THEME OF DINOSAURS AND LOST LANDS.

COMMONLY USED AS WAR MOUNTS BY THE HALFLINGS OF TALENTA PLAINS.  SMALLER 
COUSINS OF DEINONYCHUS(CARVER) AND MEGA RAPTER (GREAT CARVER)  CARRY CAP- LIGHT 0-86 MED 87-173 HEAVY 174-260   DRAG 1300
ELC +1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Raptors vs Monkeys...sounds like a SyFy version of a Jurrasic Park knockoff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> new oldboy, 2013. that was a twisted ending.




Ah, never watched the new one.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Raptors vs Monkeys...sounds like a SyFy version of a Jurrasic Park knockoff.





Well the theme was inspired by Jurrasic World for the con


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, never watched the new one.




Its on netflix


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am watching Mission Impossible from the series. in the episode I am watching there is to be an infection of septicemic plague. I am thinking  . . . . Wait,  . . . . . Whaaaat?!?!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mega, Yes on those links!


----------



## megamania

Starting up the "Bad" guys now.  Just realized its NE vs CE.......   E-gawds-   I'm running an all-evil story!


----------



## Scott DeWar

If it were easy, Mega, you would not even had tried it.

On an aside, I am getting ready to watch world war Z - director's cut (netflix) and I see it is a GK film. Now I do not know what GK stands for but the first thing I thought was "GEEK" film.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't have a Netflix subscription.  I stopped mine a while ago.  Ended up wasting too much time watching crappy movies and not getting anything done.  Which is good.  My productivity has increased since then.  Not perfect, but definitely a LOT better!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mega, the stuff looks kinda neat.  I hope everything goes well for the Con.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I don't have a Netflix subscription.  I stopped mine a while ago.  Ended up wasting too much time watching crappy movies and not getting anything done.  Which is good.  My productivity has increased since then.  Not perfect, but definitely a LOT better!




There might be something I need to learn here. . . . .


----------



## trappedslider

I bought some games during the steam sale...portal 2,HL: Episodes 1 and 2


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> I bought some games during the steam sale...portal 2,HL: Episodes 1 and 2





Ooh, portal 2 is awesome. Anyone following e3 news? Really really really awesome trailers coming out. Final Fantasy VII remake finally in the works!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Really?



Blackrat said:


> Ooh, portal 2 is awesome. Anyone following e3 news? Really really really awesome trailers coming out. Final Fantasy VII remake finally in the works!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ooh, portal 2 is awesome. Anyone following e3 news? Really really really awesome trailers coming out. Final Fantasy VII remake finally in the works!




Yeah, saw the trailor for that.

And apparently there's going to be Mass Effect 4.


----------



## Blackrat

Ooh, probably going to run Warhammer Fantasy RPG one shot during the weekend... Twist being that I'm going to allow only the socially lowest starting careers. So the pc's will be totally outcasts


----------



## Dog Moon

Today is the first day of Ramadan.


----------



## Dog Moon

And yesterday I turned 32.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Today is the first day of Ramadan.



Is it?  Huh- usually I'm more aware than that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> And yesterday I turned 32.




Congrats on being on the fun side of the dirt for another year!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Congrats on being on the fun side of the dirt for another year!




Thanks, though it doesn't always seem to be the fun side...


----------



## megamania

Happy be-lated B-day


----------



## megamania

Things are not good here either.  Car broke down and is beyond repairing.  I'll be walking to work beginning Monday.  6.8 miles one way.  yah.    Wife and I are not seeing eye to eye.  Makes me wonder if we will be celebrating our 25th or not.

Life sucks and it seems to only get worse.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry to hear that, man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Thanks, though it doesn't always seem to be the fun side...




better then the alternative!


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Today is the first day of Ramadan.




Isn't that a month long celebration?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear it is.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, finally I'm doing well after going through nearly a decade of being overstressed, underpaid, sometimes depressed to the suicidal, and generally miserable. And now others are going through the roughs. Hanging out here actually helped some back in '09 or so. Hope it gets better for you guys also. The last two years have finally been actually good for me. I love my new job, I love my goddess and future looks somewhat bright. All I need anymore is a place to call my own.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Happy be-lated B-day




Thank you!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Things are not good here either.  Car broke down and is beyond repairing.  I'll be walking to work beginning Monday.  6.8 miles one way.  yah.    Wife and I are not seeing eye to eye.  Makes me wonder if we will be celebrating our 25th or not.
> 
> Life sucks and it seems to only get worse.




Ouch... all of that sucks.  I don't suppose you have a regular bicyle?  I cannot imagine walking almost seven miles each way.  I had to walk to my last job, but it was less than half your distance.

I do hope everything works out between you and your wife, but if they don't, at least you managed to make it past your 20th.  I didn't even to a 2nd...  I know this doesn't mean anything, I guess recently I'm in the trying to focus on the positive even under the worst of circumstances.  If I don't... well, I don't like to think what would happen to me if I didn't try to look at the positive.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Isn't that a month long celebration?




Yes it is.  Today is the first day of the month.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[blink]this is a test[/blink]

[marquee]this is also a test[/marquee]

oh well. thought I'd try


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> [blink]this is a test[/blink]




I totally blinked when I read that!  It works!


----------



## Scott DeWar

aha!


----------



## Scott DeWar

good night, see  y'll t'marow


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> good night, see  y'll t'marow




You WILL?!?  I think I need to put more coverings over my windows!


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> You WILL?!?  I think I need to put more coverings over my windows!




who said he was outside your house?


----------



## megamania

Check your basement and attic.   Closest and under the bed.....   and whatever you do.... don't open the freezer door......


----------



## megamania

Looking at the thread about Dwarven Forge buildings.   People either are crazy or I truly am a poor person.   People are willing to spend 1000's yet admit they may never or at least rarely use them.


facepalm


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some people got it, some don't.

Me?  I have a bunch of old DF stuff I barely use, for a variety of reasons.  But I got all of it at least 50% off...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> You WILL?!?  I think I need to put more coverings over my windows!






trappedslider said:


> who said he was outside your house?






megamania said:


> Check your basement and attic.   Closest and under the bed.....   and whatever you do.... don't open the freezer door......





Bua ha ha ha ha ha ha! ! ! ! !

Scott "The en world lurker" Dewar


----------



## megamania

Just returned from kayaking.   Soooooo needed it.    https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=856062504473066&set=pcb.856062534473063&type=1&theater


----------



## megamania

.....and this makes me think I  CAN do an adventure path with photos nut linked to facebook


----------



## Scott DeWar

i clicked the link and got this:

Argh! That thar booty ain't nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> i clicked the link and got this:
> 
> Argh! That thar booty ain't nowhere to be found.




Apparently his Facebook talks to him like a pirate... mine just says the Content is Currently Unavailable.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Looking at the thread about Dwarven Forge buildings.   People either are crazy or I truly am a poor person.   People are willing to spend 1000's yet admit they may never or at least rarely use them.
> 
> 
> facepalm




Yeah, it's crazy.  And I don't know how much I spent on my minis.  Probably a lot more than I got when I sold them, but I needed the money when I sold them and when I bought them I always tried to look for deals and stuff.  One of the best decisions for our group was to go to Maptools and do everything on the computer.  I kept wanting to get things like Dwarven Forge or building my own stuff via Hirst molds, but in the end the cost or the time was just too much, so I never really got into those.


----------



## Scott DeWar

AAARRR Thar bein' setins fer speakin to thar cap'n -that bein me self - an' it bein set fer english - Pirate speak! arrr!


----------



## megamania

huh.... works for me.  Is it because I'm the source?


----------



## megamania

So I guess I won't be doing that adventure path idea.    Damn.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> huh.... works for me.  Is it because I'm the source?




Possibly. I tried again, but nothing still.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> So I guess I won't be doing that adventure path idea.    Damn.




Why not, what's wrong?


----------



## megamania

I was planning on drawings and maps which I seem to have limited success doing on EN World.    Main reason I don't do PbP games here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Maybe the pictures your posting belongs to a private collection so like only yourself or your facebook friends can see the images.  Since we aren't your facebook friends we can't see them.  Now, if you posts are open to the world, then I'm not sure.


----------



## megamania

I looked into that and from what I saw they are for "public viewing".    I'll look into it more


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What if you set up a private Facebook account for your game group?


----------



## Blackrat

Aye, just to confirm others' experience, I can't view them either


----------



## megamania

Arrrrgh...... and now we can talk politics also.    What is happening to EN World?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Arrrrgh...... and now we can talk politics also.    What is happening to EN World?!?




A lot has changed with Enworld, and I don't even think that's the biggest change.  And so far, not a lot of people taking advantage of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What do you think is the big change?  What is it people are not taking advantage of?


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What is it people are not taking advantage of?




You


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> You




meany!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> meany!





I honestly couldn't resist the comment....depending on how oyu take it i could be a good thing.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> You





Haha!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would say something, but, . . . . grandma friendly.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

*re:  evil poo throwing monkeys*



megamania said:


> Strange getting into the mind set of an awakened raptor and evil poo-throwing monkeys




saw this some bit of time ago:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/other-races/uncommon-races/arg-vanaras


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Everybody was flung-poo fighting
Those apes were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

They were funky Monkey men from funky Monkeytown
They were pooping them up and they were pooping them down
It's an ancient Celestial art mastering flung-poo and fart
From a spray into a slip, and flinging from the hip

Everybody was flung-poo fighting
Those apes were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing


----------



## Scotley

Pendrake Utherman said:


> saw this some bit of time ago:
> 
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/other-races/uncommon-races/arg-vanaras




Could make an alchemist with a unique bomb to throw I suppose...


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

flaming fart bombs!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ewwww.


----------



## Blackrat

Got me a new tattoo! Happy happy joy joy, happy happy... PAIN...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Got me a new tattoo! Happy happy joy joy, happy happy... PAIN...



 Is the tattoo in a decent place to show? Does it look like this?


----------



## Blackrat

Lower arm. And no, not Marilyn Cthulhu. But an ancient god, yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

can you foto pic it and show us!?


----------



## Blackrat

Maybe... It's not ready yet though. Still needs colour. Maybe another 6 months before I can get it colored


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah. just the lines, heal, then color. got it. that pain thing,  huh?


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

It is a good pain  More like an ache now...

I might post pics in couple of weeks. I'll have my previous tattoo finished next thursday, and since it is in the middle of the new one, it kinda looks silly right now, with a piece missing


----------



## Scott DeWar

great!!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Blackrat said:


> Lower arm. And no, not Mother Cthulhu. But an ancient god, yes.




fixed ti for you


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I have read through a tiny bit of this thread and I think I understand it to be a post acceptable bs here. as such, I am watching on you tube the 2014 movie of the pyramid. I am glad I did not pay to see that movie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

good assumption


----------



## Dog Moon

Pendrake Utherman said:


> I have read through a tiny bit of this thread and I think I understand it to be a post acceptable bs here. as such, I am watching on you tube the 2014 movie of the pyramid. I am glad I did not pay to see that movie.




I have never seen that movie.

But you know what is interesting to me... how many movies are like "Watch now on Amazon.com for $4.99" where I can just go to some random websites [including youtube now, I've noticed] and watch the entire movie for free.  Apparently there's lots of sites like that now and MAN there are a lot of movies where I think even renting on Redbox for $1.50 is spending too much money, let alone $4.99 on Amazon or ESPECIALLY $10.50 at the theater.


----------



## Blackrat

Pendrake Utherman said:


> I have read through a tiny bit of this thread and I think I understand it to be a post acceptable bs here. as such, I am watching on you tube the 2014 movie of the pyramid. I am glad I did not pay to see that movie.






Scott DeWar said:


> good assumption




It is a decent assumption, but you can't go making such assumptions until you have read through the real Hive: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?161627-The-Hive-is-(realy)-Dead!-Long-Live-the-Hive-Mind!

Each and every post in it... I did it before joining the hive. You can do it also, can't you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Or even 19.00 for 3-d.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> It is a decent assumption, but you can't go making such assumptions until you have read through the real Hive: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?161627-The-Hive-is-(realy)-Dead!-Long-Live-the-Hive-Mind!
> 
> Each and every post in it... I did it before joining the hive. You can do it also, can't you?



 But I did not before joining. . . . What about that?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Dog Moon said:


> I have never seen that movie.
> 
> But you know what is interesting to me... how many movies are like "Watch now on Amazon.com for $4.99" where I can just go to some random websites [including youtube now, I've noticed] and watch the entire movie for free.  Apparently there's lots of sites like that now and MAN there are a lot of movies where I think even renting on Redbox for $1.50 is spending too much money, let alone $4.99 on Amazon or ESPECIALLY $10.50 at the theater.






Blackrat said:


> It is a decent assumption, but you can't go making such assumptions until you have read through the real Hive: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?161627-The-Hive-is-(realy)-Dead!-Long-Live-the-Hive-Mind!
> 
> Each and every post in it... I did it before joining the hive. You can do it also, can't you?



 hrmmm, 35,500 + posts? it might take 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

ok, done.


----------



## Blackrat

Well then, now it's safe for you to assume...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I guess its my turn then, if he can get it done that quick.

 . . . . . Tick . . . . .  tick . . . . . tick . . . . . tick . . . . .


----------



## Blackrat

Well it's not mandatory... But if you want to be on the safe side of your assumptions...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Well then, now it's safe for you to assume...




...the position?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cops!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Whatcha gunna do when they come for you?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

So, we are the hive and this piratecat is the hive master? And green names are the overlords?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes and yes and yes. Beware the [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]. He is bloodthirsty and mercyless


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching Wu Dang on Netflix. Starts off with a pretty nice fight scene.

edit: make that two fight scenes, and then they show opening creds


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I am watching Lucy on you tube.

Wow, Scarlett Johannsen can play cold hearted quite well


----------



## Blackrat

Pendrake Utherman said:


> I am watching Lucy on you tube.
> 
> Wow, Scarlett Johannsen can play cold hearted quite well




That was one of the most befuddling movies I've ever seen. Right up there with 2001 Space Odyssey and Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dr. Strangelove, or how I learned to love the bomb.

yup - befuddling. and there is nothing more to say except there is nothing more to said.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

ok, that was  ....... wow!


----------



## Scott DeWar

wu dang, great movie!


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Dr. Strangelove, or how I learned to love the bomb.
> 
> yup - befuddling. and there is nothing more to say except there is nothing more to said.




Befuddling is the only term I could come up with that sums my feelings with those movies. They are not precisely confusing nor weird... They are all befuddling 



Pendrake Utherman said:


> ok, that was  ....... wow!




Told you so. Now go watch Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Blackrat

What in the name of Tzeentch is a Waghalter and why am I one?


----------



## Scott DeWar

A waghalter was a level of thief in first ed a d&d


----------



## Blackrat

Man, I feel like a whippersnapper now... That's too old school for me...


----------



## Scott DeWar

so git off my grass you kid!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Man, I feel like a whippersnapper now... That's too old school for me...




Yeah, me too.  I knew there WERE names for levels, but that's about it.  I remember some of them were kinda weird.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My apologies every one

I was wrong!

It is a level 3 assassin from first ed., not a thief.​


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Dog Moon said:


> I have never seen that movie.
> 
> But you know what is interesting to me... how many movies are like "Watch now on Amazon.com for $4.99" where I can just go to some random websites [including youtube now, I've noticed] and watch the entire movie for free.  Apparently there's lots of sites like that now and MAN there are a lot of movies where I think even renting on Redbox for $1.50 is spending too much money, let alone $4.99 on Amazon or ESPECIALLY $10.50 at the theater.






Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, me too.  I knew there WERE names for levels, but that's about it.  I remember some of them were kinda weird.




I was just getting ready to mention something about it being an assassin level, but I see this hive mind thing works!


----------



## Scotley

If any of you young whippersnappers are curious you can see the old level titles here

http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rpg/adnd/classesandkits/level.html

Many of them later became classes, sub-classes or prestige classes. Though others like the Waghalter and Magsman seem to have been lost to history.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Dog Moon said:


> I have never seen that movie.
> ... Apparently there's lots of sites like that now and MAN there are a lot of movies where I think even renting on Redbox for $1.50 is spending too much money, ...



And this is one of those movies that 1.50 is too much


----------



## Scott DeWar

Which means I am a level 15 assassin right now.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;tQByeGkJJSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQByeGkJJSc&index=1&list=PLGVpxD1HlmJ-OuDJlytqoxj5oEme6RSVz[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, yes. Studio C strikes again!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

So, I am reading a lot on the old hive threads, re-reading actually- what is with the nekkid posts?

Post of streaking nekkid:​*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Scott DeWar

You sir are a nut


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Stark raving and certifiable.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Originally posted by sword-dancer 
Mr Gygax 

What inspired you to create roleplaying?
Short answers only to questions demanding at least essay length responses 

to the question of: What inspired you to create roleplaying?

Gary answers: Some 30 years of living prior to actually sitting down and writing the first draft (50 pages in length) all combined to bring about the resulting game. It was a combination of much reading of imaginative fiction, a love of games, and the desire to create that enables it.

Gary

I love his answers.

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?22566-Q-amp-A-with-Gary-Gygax/page8#ixzz3eaOtHT00


----------



## Scott DeWar

ask siri "what does the fox say" and her answer will probably be this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, and I am at 22,001 posts right now!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> You sir are a nut




Which kind?  There are LOTS of different types of nuts.

Personally, I like Walnuts.  Tasty.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> ask siri "what does the fox say" and her answer will probably be this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE




Heh.  Haven't seen that video in a LONG time.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Dog Moon said:


> Which kind?  There are LOTS of different types of nuts.
> 
> Personally, I like Walnuts.  Tasty.




I think he is the stark raving mad and certifiable type, a filbert, otherwise


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pendrake Utherman said:


> I think he is the stark raving mad and certifiable type, a filbert, otherwise




Are you the Pot or the kettle? Is this [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Who is Leif? and as for the pot OR  the Kettle? Naw. Both


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh huh, I see.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Scott DeWar said:


> uh huh, I see.




That's my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I still say you are Leif.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I still say i am not, and I do not know who this is.


----------



## Scott DeWar

As you wish, [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] is what I will call you - regardless until he responds with his name as confesses or denies.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

inconceivable!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

off topic of the princess bride theme: did you xp every gary post on this thread?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think so


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

my congladurations to you.


----------



## megamania

Been busy while I was away.  'Sup?!?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My Mom wound up in the hospital for about a week, then a precautionary period in a physical rehab facility for a few days.  Fortunately, she's bouncing back nicely, though she's still a little unsteady on her feet.

Fortunately, it want anything truly serious: it was a combination of about 7-8 minor things happening all at once that just whammied her: high BP, high blood sugar, dehydration, fever, 3 unrelated infections- you get the picture.  She had no recollection of the morning I had to call EMS to take her to the ER...

Other than THAT, pretty boring, fortunately.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> As you wish, [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] is what I will call you - regardless until he responds with his name as confesses or denies.




Pendrake Utherman is decidedly NOT me, DeWar.  I don't know who he is, but he ain't me!  I don't play those 'identity switching' games.


----------



## Dog Moon

I am Leif!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh... there's at least 1-2 mice in my house.  I set up traps on Sunday, but sadly, they don't seem to be working as well as I had hoped since I just saw one now.  Stupid mice.


----------



## Blackrat

I am Leif!


----------



## Leif

Thank you, DeWar, thank you very much!


----------



## Blackrat

You mean you didn't want to be Spartacus?


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are so welcome old friend. Any time!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> You mean you didn't want to be Spartacus?




No, I am Spartacus!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Dog Moon said:


> Ugh... there's at least 1-2 mice in my house.  I set up traps on Sunday, but sadly, they don't seem to be working as well as I had hoped since I just saw one now.  Stupid mice.




you need a cat!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

No I am Leif!....Wait, now didn't I already deny being Him?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hahah...

A few weeks ago, the name of the porn actor Ron Jeremy came up at the gaming table.  One guy asked, "Who is that?"

Another guy, amazed, asked, "What...who is 'D***asaurus?'"

I immediately chimed in, "I am D***asaurus!"

To my left, another player said,  "No, I am D***asaurus!"

A third player chimed in,  "I am D***asaurus!"

Then the guy next to the mystified first questioner said,  "_*sigh*_ OK, I'll play...I am D***asaurus."

Mucho jocularity.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I am Spartacus Leif!


----------



## Dog Moon

I am Leifacus!


----------



## Dog Moon

Pendrake Utherman said:


> you need a cat!




Ugh, no cats!

Actually, sadly, I've had mice before and I always bought this other trap that got rid of them, but sadly my local place apparently didn't have those traps anymore, which is why I got these other ones.  Friend has a local place that has that particular trap that works, so he'll be picking those up on the way to my house today since we're boardgaming this afternoon.  

THEN the mice should be gone soon.  Which will be REALLY nice.


----------



## megamania

Car is broken again.


----------



## megamania

Means I will have to walk to work.... again


----------



## megamania

That's okay.  It's only 7 miles one way


----------



## megamania

Depression kickin' in.    Worrys me as I don't even want anything to do with DnD.


----------



## megamania

Hope everyone else's 4th goes better than mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, Mega, it seems like you're living the sequel to the Book of Job.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Depression kickin' in.    Worrys me as I don't even want anything to do with DnD.






megamania said:


> Hope everyone else's 4th goes better than mine.



Are you a Vet? IF so I have a crisis hot line number for you. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Car is broken again.



GAHHH!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> That's okay.  It's only 7 miles one way



can you ride a bike?


----------



## trappedslider

Happy 4th of July to my follow Americans

[video=youtube;k8iR8zC7pWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8iR8zC7pWE[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Noice!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Depression kickin' in.    Worrys me as I don't even want anything to do with DnD.




I know what you mean.  Recently I've been sleeping on average between 10-12 hours every night.  I wake up, sometimes after like 6-8 hours of sleep, but then I just think about my day and how much I don't really feel like doing anything and I go back to sleep for another few hours.  I've even gotten 14-16 on occasion.  I've never felt like this before and I can only hope that once my life gets straightened out I never feel like this again.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn, Mega, it seems like you're living the sequel to the Book of Job.




I've made that comparison before..... but I'm not a big god fearing kinda guy


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Are you a Vet? IF so I have a crisis hot line number for you. I don't know what else to do.




nope


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> can you ride a bike?




two flat tires and a badly rusted gear section.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am running out of ideas here.


----------



## megamania

cAR BACK UP.  700 DOLLARS LATER AFTER "DISCOUNTS".   HAD TO PAY 50% UP FRONT AND THE REST OVER THE NEXT FEW WEEKS.    oVER DRAFTS FEES ARE A H COMING


----------



## megamania

Sorry about that-   forgot I had the keyboard on caps.  When doing DnD I use caps for everything.   Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Working on my second DnD Carnage in the Mountains adventure now.    You get to travel Air, Sea and Land in it.   All within about five minutes  

Pcs are taking an airship to a settlement near The Hidden.  They are all excited as they see their destination from above.

THEN THE EXCITEMENT TAKES ON A QUALITY OF FEAR AND UNCERTAINITY.   CALLS OF ALARM ARE HEARD.  THE SHIP SHUDDERS AGAIN AND LISTS TO THE SIDE CAUSING THE DOZENS OF ADVENTURER TYPES TO LOSE THEIR FOOTING AND SLIDE INTO EACH OTHER.  A VOICE IS BARELY HEARD OVER THE ALARM-

“YOU WISH TO CLAIM OUR LANDS AS YOURS?  TAKE OUR TREASURES AS YOURS?  
HAVE AT THEE THEN.  COME!  COME AND LEARN OF US!”

LOOKING, YOU SEE THE CAPTAIN SLUMPED OVER AT THE WHEEL AND CONTROLS OF THE AIRSHIP.  A CLOAKED LARGE SHOULDERED FIGURE STANDS BEHIND HIM.  FRESH BLOOD ON HIS DAGGER AND MAGICAL ENERGY HELD WITHIN HIS HANDS.   SIX OTHERS HOLD WANDS AND POINT THEM AT THE RINGS THAT HOLD THE FIRE ELEMENTAL WITHIN ITS CONTAINMENT CIRCLE BEGIN TO RELEASE EXPLOSIVE ENERGY.  WITH THE FIRST STRIKE THE SHIP SHUDDERS AND THE FIRE ELEMENTAL SCREAMS AND CRACKLES IN PAIN AND DESIRE TO BE FREE. 

THE SHIP IS GOING DOWN.


and it crashes.... at the top of a series of waterfalls.  Evil DM 3


----------



## Blackrat

I like it. That is truly evil. "Fighting" the forces of nature is always fun in my opinion.

I'm painting some 40k figurines at the moment. Had to do few eldar details and had to decide on color scheme for some random eldar force. Went with pink. Nothing is as vibrantly manly as pink


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Noice!


----------



## megamania

Noise?
Nice?
Nose?
No-ice?


----------



## megamania

I'm rewatching the Heroes TV show.   I so loved the first season.  This must be about the twelfth time watching the first season.  Looking forward to the new show this fall.

While doing that I am also writing more of the Hidden : Carnage in the Mountains.   Mutated raptors and Beholder shaped giant temples........


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Noise?
> Nice?
> Nose?
> No-ice?



"Noice" should be read as a phonetic version of "nice" in a non-American English accent.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm rewatching the Heroes TV show.   I so loved the first season.  This must be about the twelfth time watching the first season.  Looking forward to the new show this fall.




I like to think of the first season as the ONLY season.


----------



## Dog Moon

Does anyone else here think the Pathfinder section of the forum is sorta lacking?  Seems like it's used more for publisher updates than anything.


----------



## Dog Moon

On a totally unrelated note, I finally solved a coupe of problems with my boardgame.  Just waiting for a friend to print some of my cards in color using his work computer [should be sometimes this week] and then I can try it again.  In the meantime, I've been working a little bit on my Adventure Path AND a new boardgame I had once worked on and am getting back into.

It's sorta like a partial cardbuilding scifi dungeoncrawling coop game.


----------



## trappedslider

The problem with watching Heroes on DvD is that it makes it easier to spot aborted story lines and plot holes ,what really ruined Heroes IMO is the writer's strike and it never fully recovered from that. I did like season 3 Vols 3 and 4,season 4 was okay not great but i enjoyed it just not as much seasons 1 and 3.  I do look forward to Heroes Reborn,even if i am sad that there wont be Sylar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sylar is busy with being Spock, anyway


----------



## Scott DeWar

Been raining all week and it is taking a toll on my hands and arms.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Noice!




So that a noice British accent you are saying?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, not a very good one, but yeah.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I like to think of the first season as the ONLY season.




The writer's Strike really destroyed that show.   That and they ran out of Claremont / Byrne plots to steal


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Does anyone else here think the Pathfinder section of the forum is sorta lacking?  Seems like it's used more for publisher updates than anything.




If you think that is lacking then look at the Storyhour section.     I may not update for a month and I'm still on page one-  near the top.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> The problem with watching Heroes on DvD is that it makes it easier to spot aborted story lines and plot holes ,what really ruined Heroes IMO is the writer's strike and it never fully recovered from that. I did like season 3 Vols 3 and 4,season 4 was okay not great but i enjoyed it just not as much seasons 1 and 3.  I do look forward to Heroes Reborn,even if i am sad that there wont be Sylar.




Not many of the original caste will return. But still looking forward to it.


----------



## megamania

I remember thinking and plotting so many storylines for that show.  Powers that would be easy to CGI or didn't even require CGI.    Aw well.    Somewhere I still plot ideas for X-Files.


----------



## megamania

Hmmmm......   seems there are few original ideas for movies and now I see the same pattern for TV as well.   So much for creativity.    If you grew up in the 80's and 90's then you HAVE seen and heard it all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hollywood is run by cowards & hacks right now.  There's all kinds of brilliant fiction that hasn't been optioned, and I'm sure there are writers capable of producing new and interesting scripts still walking the earth.

Yet we're getting retreads- admittedly, some quite needed...and good- instead of new stories.  On the rare occasions when the studios stick their necks out to try something different, they almost invariably either let a hack handle the property or they botch the publicity, resulting in a flop.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hollywood is run by cowards & hacks right now.  There's all kinds of brilliant fiction that hasn't been optioned, and I'm sure there are writers capable of producing new and interesting scripts still walking the earth.
> 
> Yet we're getting retreads- admittedly, some quite needed...and good- instead of new stories.  On the rare occasions when the studios stick their necks out to try something different, they almost invariably either let a hack handle the property or they botch the publicity, resulting in a flop.




You need to learn to speak your mind instead of beating around the bush.


----------



## megamania

There are times I think I should go into movie writing.  I can do awesome plot work but my scripts suck.    Can't be any worse than 50% of the TVs and Movies coming out these days.


----------



## Scotley

I find it really challenging to find anything original and interesting to watch. I used to love the history channel back when they actually had history rather than aliens, ghosts and 'reality' shows. I liked Backstrom and it didn't get renewed. I wonder if it is because I've reached the age where I'm no longer in most advertisers' target demographic. A lot of the fantasy/scifi that is getting made is targeted at Teen Girls. I'm glad that it is being made, but I'd love to see something for the rest of us. I really hoped the success for lord of the rings and the Hobbit movies as well as Game of Thrones would herald a golden age of fantasy movies and TV shows, but instead we are getting the aforementioned retreads. I am excited about Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell on BBC America. Maybe my expectations are too high? Ender's game is one of my favorite books, but the movie was kinda meh to me. 

Where are the works of Patrick Rothfus and Brandon Sanderson? I guess we've missed the window for some of the books of my youth. I remember when speculation about who could play the various Princes of Amber was all over the internet. What about Fafard the the Grey Mouser? Maybe some Gene Wolfe? Okay, bringing the 'Book of the New Sun' to the big screen might be tough. What about some Lois Bujold? Curse of Chalion could make an amazing movie. Anyway, what would the rest of you like to see?


----------



## Dog Moon

It has actually been a while since I've really done much reading, but here's a few things off the top of my head:

Wheel of Time series could make for an AWESOME series.

I always liked the Farseer series by Robin Hobb.  It is a relatively slow-paced series and I don't know how well it would go in video form, but the story and the world was fascinating.  I still remember reading and coming across the Forged Ones and was just totally blown away by how it was done.  "They'd demanding a ransom for the prisoners?"  "No, they're demanding a ransom or they'll return the prisoners."  That moment was just like wtf...

Ciaphas Cain series, Eisenhorn series, Horus Heresy series, and Gaunt's Ghost Series.  As soon as I started reading the WH40K books, I totally got involved in them.  I know there was a lame movie made for the setting, but it managed to not capture pretty much anything of the universe, IMO.  Most of what I've read makes the universe just feel totally epic and the movie didn't give me that.  I love how ships are described as being like MILES long containing millions of people and I still remember the description of one of those ships crashing into this cathedral in a city and the cathedral was so massive that it housed like a billion people that all died in the explosion.  I know just adding zeroes doesn't always make for an epic story, but I always thought these were done well.

I know there's probably others I'm forgetting, but those are just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What would I like to see done (well)?

Glen Cook's Garrett, P.I. series, Ben Bova's Grand Tour novels, Harry Turtledove's Darkness series, Kurt R.A. Giambastiani's Fallen Cloud novels, C.J. Cherryh's Foreigner novels, Kristine Kathryn Rusch's Retrieval artist novels, Fritz Lieber's Fafhrd & Grey Mouser stories, Michael Moorcock's Eternal Champion cycle (parts of it, at least), Barbara Hambly's Darkness stories, Thieves' World, Wild Cards, the Sword of Knowledge series...


----------



## megamania

I'm not so educated for reading.  I read Patterson and Eberron.   Someday I'll branch out.


----------



## megamania

If you see a satellite at night, can you make out details like moving red lights?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on the satellite, I imagine, but most would be seen as only a rapidly moving lighted object without much detail.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The air force has a top secret hyper speed craft in low orbit. It might be what you see.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would like to see a proper re-do of the dresden files.


----------



## Blackrat

All I want is for Firefly and Earth 2 to get the 5+ seasons they deserved...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Earth 2? It sounds familiar . . . . now I remember. its on netflix.


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

A show from mid 90's where earth was basically ruined and people lived on space stations. Then they plan on colonizing earthlike planet because the unnatural living conditions is making kids sick or something.

It got one season...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just like Fire fly. was from Fox?


----------



## Blackrat

Well no, in earth 2 there was no interstellar empires and such. Just one planet that was supposed to be untouched by humans and had stone age primitive life. Though in reality it had been used as penal colony for some time so the colonisation team weren't the first humans afterall. It was kinda like australia in space  Don't know which company made the show.


----------



## Blackrat

Imdb listing of the show http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108758/


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> It was kinda like australia in space  .




Everything tried to kill them?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, pretty much. Even the cute monkey-like creature was poisonous


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, no! I meant it was cancelled after 1 season!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, right. Though to be fair, firefly didn't even get a full season


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know. <growl grumble!>


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What would I like to see done (well)?
> 
> Glen Cook's Garrett, P.I. series, Ben Bova's Grand Tour novels, Harry Turtledove's Darkness series, Kurt R.A. Giambastiani's Fallen Cloud novels, C.J. Cherryh's Foreigner novels, Kristine Kathryn Rusch's Retrieval artist novels, Fritz Lieber's Fafhrd & Grey Mouser stories, Michael Moorcock's Eternal Champion cycle (parts of it, at least), Barbara Hambly's Darkness stories, Thieves' World, Wild Cards, the Sword of Knowledge series...




Huh, I don't know what most of those are...


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I would like to see a proper re-do of the dresden files.




You know, I liked the show.  I then ended up reading the books.  I still liked the show, but I realized how much more it could have been considering how much story and everything the books had over the series.  I would like to think if it had gotten a second season, there would have been a lot more plot from the books into the show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> All I want is for Firefly and Earth 2 to get the 5+ seasons they deserved...




I agree more seasons of Firefly would be nice, though as long as the events of the movie didn't happen...

As for Earth 2, I don't know.  I didn't really get into that show as much.  Maybe I was too young at the time, I'm not sure.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> I agree more seasons of Firefly would be nice, though as long as the events of the movie didn't happen...
> .




Well Joss has stated that plot points that would have been in season two were used in the movie....


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> As for Earth 2, I don't know.  I didn't really get into that show as much.  Maybe I was too young at the time, I'm not sure.




For the original run in finland I was 12, I think  I didn't really get much into it either back then, though I watched it all. but they did a rerun a few years back and I loved it now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have it now in my netflix que.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Well Joss has stated that plot points that would have been in season two were used in the movie....




I guess specifically I was talking about the random death of one of the main characters.  The rest of the stuff was fine, I suppose.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> For the original run in finland I was 12, I think  I didn't really get much into it either back then, though I watched it all. but they did a rerun a few years back and I loved it now.




Yeah, apparently it came out in 1994.  I would have been 11.


----------



## Dog Moon

Making lairs is sometimes difficult.  Like... what locations would you find in a Naga lair?  I have no idea, I'm not a Naga...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nagas tend to be called as guardians, so some sort of treasure to be guarded, plus what ever fallen combatants would have left.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> I guess specifically I was talking about the random death of one of the main characters.  The rest of the stuff was fine, I suppose.



I do believe that was one of the plot points lol


----------



## Scotley

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, apparently it came out in 1994.  I would have been 11.






Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I don't know what most of those are...




I think your later post answers the first. I read most of this stuff from Middle School to College which was basically in the 80's. The Thieves World and Wild cards are shared world anthologies with various authors, fantasy city setting and supers starting in the 'golden age' respectively. Either would be fertile ground for TV. Thieves world has dozens of books and some RPG tie-ins. I think it died and was resurrected at least once.  Wild Cards was started by George R. R. Martin and at 20 books plus is still going. I only read the first couple not being a big supers fan. Some, like the Lieber and Moorcock are fantasy and even earlier than the 80's. The Lieber and Moorcock certainly had an influence on the genesis of roleplaying games. I wasn't familiar with the Kurt R.A. Giambastiani books, but I googled and the premise looks interesting. The Kristine Kathryn Rusch is likely the most recent, but it sort of reminds me of much earlier stuff like Asimov or Heinlein in setting and tone. Anyway, their is a lot of good stuff in there. Cherryh is good and more recent, she does SciFi with a some deep world building and interesting psychology. The Barbara Hambly is vampire hunter stuff if memory serves, but she is very prolific and has written all kinds of stuff including sword and sorcery and I think I even read some sherlock holmes stories she did. The Bova is near future set in our solar system I think. I read some of those a few years back. Seems like he did a good time travel yarn too. The Cook stuff is sort of Sam Spade in a fantasy world. The dialogue can be laugh out loud funny. He wrote some darker fantasy about a mercenary company that always made me feel like he was a gamer. Don't know if that's true. Harry Turtledove does a lot of cool alternate history stuff. I haven' t read the Darkness books, but I gather that he sort of dumps world war 2 into a magical medieval world. Sounds like something I'd enjoy as I am a bit of a war buff. So many books, so little time. These days I download a lot of audiobooks to listen to in the car because I get at least an hour a day of 'reading' in that way. So if I can't track down the audio I often don't get to read it unless it is an author I have enough faith in to commit my minimal and very precious free time to. Anyway, fertile ground for your SciFi and Fantasy enlightenment.  Dannyalcatraz appears to have excellent taste in books.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FYI, Cook's Garrett books are a direct play off of the Nero Woolfe detective novels.

Hambly's Dark Novels were somewhat vampiry, somewhat demony.

The rest you pretty much nailed.  

Bova's Grand Tour is about man's exploration of our Solar system.  

Turtledove's transposition of WW2 into a fantasy realm was stunningly good.  Worked in elements buffs would go "YEAH!" over, and his handling of the big issues- the Final Solution, the Bomb, etc.- coheres well with the fantasy setting.


----------



## Scotley

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, apparently it came out in 1994.  I would have been 11.






Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I don't know what most of those are...






Dannyalcatraz said:


> FYI, Cook's Garrett books are a direct play off of the Nero Woolfe detective novels.
> 
> Hambly's Dark Novels were somewhat vampiry, somewhat demony.
> 
> The rest you pretty much nailed.
> 
> Bova's Grand Tour is about man's exploration of our Solar system.
> 
> Turtledove's transposition of WW2 into a fantasy realm was stunningly good.  Worked in elements buffs would go "YEAH!" over, and his handling of the big issues- the Final Solution, the Bomb, etc.- coheres well with the fantasy setting.




I gotta find time to read the Turtledove stuff. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Nagas tend to be called as guardians, so some sort of treasure to be guarded, plus what ever fallen combatants would have left.




Well, I only said Nagas because that was the most current creature I was working on.

But as a DM I like to include things like toilets because it is more realistic, but I still feel weird sometimes putting them on maps.  And how much of a bummer is it to open a door hoping for treasure and all you find is a toilet?  Although in one of them I DID have a Ghoul put a trap in it.  After all, the Ghoul has no reason to use the toilet so why the heck not?


----------



## Scott DeWar

You know those carpeted things cats like? What if there was some sort of 'playground' for a naga to climb about when bored?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Mega, I read something about your 'darker times'. Are you well now? it was in the archive hive thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would say there might be some lingering shadows.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Turtledove's transposition of WW2 into a fantasy realm was stunningly good.  Worked in elements buffs would go "YEAH!" over, and his handling of the big issues- the Final Solution, the Bomb, etc.- coheres well with the fantasy setting.




Which of his was that one?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Darkness series of novels.

I'm a big fan of Turtledove's work, but part of what makes his best stuff so good is details, details, details.  Part of that he is actually a historian- PHD in Byzantine history & such.  But it's clear that he really loves the American Civil War as well.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The Darkness series of novels.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Turtledove's work, but part of what makes his best stuff so good is details, details, details.  Part of that he is actually a historian- PHD in Byzantine history & such.  But it's clear that he really loves the American Civil War as well.



 Oh,, I haven't read that series yet. I own all of Timeline-191 and his worldwar stuff. My wonderful library has books 1-4 and book 6 of The War the came early,which i may just get all 6 books on my kindle. I'm also planning to get Bombs Away which comes out on the 14th of this month. Joe Steele was a bit weak IMO.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*5 curses and spite*

this is why I won't play a gnome


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I would say there might be some lingering shadows.




Yeah from what I understand, he has some ups and downs, though I felt like things were getting better at least for a while.

Which reminds me of a joke:

Guy walked into an elevator and asked "How's life?"  and the elevator said "Oh, it has it's ups and downs."

I know for me right now I'm at the down moment.  Everything is really frustrating, but it's nice to come here and complain on occasion.  Makes me at least feel a little better.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like to be able to help although I usually can't.


----------



## Scott DeWar

watching expendables 3


----------



## megamania

Watching Heroes Season One


----------



## Scott DeWar

1:32 AM Blood sugar at 52. WHEEEEeeeee!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

watching monsters: Dark Continent and it looks like Cthulhu has landed!


----------



## Dog Moon

Watching Stargate SG1.


----------



## Scott DeWar

listening to Miles Davis: Kind of blue on you tube


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Did you guys know, that if you start you opening profile and set your age, you can show yourself as old as 100 years old?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I didn't know that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just checked his profile. He is 100 years old!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

heh heh. I think it is rather funny! I am sure the green overloards have seen that on my profile already though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I love a movie with: "Its weirder from there" Penguins of Madagascar: The  movie


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, Penguins . . . was good

and the next random bit: I have had 8858 visits to my profile page.
and

I am almost 22,200 posts


----------



## Scott DeWar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=143&v=aRHqs8SffDo


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I just checked his profile. He is 100 years old!




Its Adam Monroe


----------



## megamania

Once more I suffer from a bad infection.    Now I have a Pick line AND a Wound Vac.    bastards scooped out a hole in my chest measuring 11X5 cm and 20 mm deep.


----------



## megamania

Hoping to keep my job and in the midst of this my son-in-law will possibly also lose his job since his car broke down and we were out of state with ours for medical treatment


----------



## megamania

Sadly, I had to cancel my two games at the con since I'm not sure I will up and about by then.  So I may run Raptors vs Monkeys here at the house


----------



## megamania

Getting caught up on Heroes again.  1/2 way thru season 3.     After that.... who knows. I still have weeks to go.


----------



## megamania

May have to do some figure painting also.    For Christmas I bought a lot of figures from little known companies that look really good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Like whom?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Once more I suffer from a bad infection.    Now I have a Pick line AND a Wound Vac.    bastards scooped out a hole in my chest measuring 11X5 cm and 20 mm deep.




I had an infection that big since I woke up, twice. That is some serious stuff. get rest! I woke from my coma with one of those vac pack on my whole abdomen!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Hoping to keep my job and in the midst of this my son-in-law will possibly also lose his job since his car broke down and we were out of state with ours for medical treatment






megamania said:


> Sadly, I had to cancel my two games at the con since I'm not sure I will up and about by then.  So I may run Raptors vs Monkeys here at the house




yeesh, when it rains, its a monsoon!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Hoping to keep my job and in the midst of this my son-in-law will possibly also lose his job since his car broke down and we were out of state with ours for medical treatment






megamania said:


> Getting caught up on Heroes again.  1/2 way thru season 3.     After that.... who knows. I still have weeks to go.




How about: Arn: the knight templar?


----------



## megamania

Picked up Powers season one.   Gonna try that later this week


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Like whom?




Savage Worlds, Anima and Avatars of War.


----------



## megamania

Son-in-Law has a new wheels and still has his job which is good.     At this point I am good but much will depend on how long I have this Pick-line in me.  Wound vac is only for 4 weeks but the Pick line will remain in longer.  I believe 6 weeks then there is the full recovery of the hole in my chest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Savage Worlds, Anima and Avatars of War.




Some good stuff, those.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, The pic line is needed. So just keep it clean. I have had, on top of all of the other 'stuff ', is negative pressure Jackson-Pratt bulbs attached to  a catheter. 4 once, hen cleared, then 3, and cleared, then 2 more. the first was removed after a month, then the second stayed in from 10 November 13 to 7 March 14. that was not fun at all, but at least all of the infection was removed. Until one more new one showed up on 13  March 14. Day before my birthday!

*WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! ! ! ! !*​


----------



## megamania

Crikey!


----------



## megamania

Powered up my Vac and went to the movies for my Birthday.  Saw Minions.    Had its moments but wish I went to Ant-man instead.


----------



## megamania

Nurse will be here shortly to change my sponge that the Vac is sucking thru.    Kinda can't do much in the meantime.  Maybe read.    My depression flared up some last night which isn't good.

Normally for my Birthday we'll see a movie and have ice cream after.  Obviously I can't do that anymore.   Didn't stop the wife however.  Grumbled and thus I am the bad guy.

Can't win it seems.


----------



## megamania

Monday my wound measured 11 x 5 cm and 20 mm deep.   Today it is 10.3 x 4.2.    Didn't catch a depth.      So I'm healing well enough I guess.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Great!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

megamania said:


> Its Adam Monroe



Uh, who is that?


----------



## megamania

Pendrake Utherman said:


> Uh, who is that?




Immortal healing villain from Heroes TV show


----------



## Scott DeWar

It sounds like you are healing well.


----------



## megamania

Yup Yup


----------



## Scott DeWar

Good. On a slight aside, My brother's Family dog was diagnosed with cancer in the shoulder bone.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

megamania said:


> Immortal healing villain from Heroes TV show



I thought the healing hero was the cheer leader


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

She was- he was the healing VILLAIN.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't remember him. Sorry, the coma is my villain.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Good. On a slight aside, My brother's Family dog was diagnosed with cancer in the shoulder bone.




Ouch.    If your family is like mine- pets are part of the family.  Sorry to hear it


----------



## megamania

Pendrake Utherman said:


> I thought the healing hero was the cheer leader




She is.  Adam Monroe or Kensei..... was perhaps the first "Special".   He has the healing ability.   He died when a power vampire ate his power and age caught up with him.


----------



## megamania

Started to paint figures again but I have a problem.   My glasses are "set" at a higher blood sugar so now, even with glasses, my vision is blurry.    Hard to do detail work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So was he in season 1?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Ouch.    If your family is like mine- pets are part of the family.  Sorry to hear it




She has 4 pet humans, the youngest is in 2nd grade. When she finally goes from the cancer, The little one will be the hardest hit. I will be sad too.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> So was he in season 1?




Season two and killed in season 3


----------



## megamania

Ah well...... back to reading and Heroes season 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching back episodes of Mr. Robot. I don't know why I cant watch it at Subway, but can at my brother's place.


----------



## megamania

How is that show?   Previews made think of a mixture of Matrix and Ghost in a Shell.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have never seen Ghost in a shell, but I don't see a matrix feel so much. It has a following in Circvs Maximvs that is getting a fight club vibe from it though.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> How is that show?   Previews made think of a mixture of Matrix and Ghost in a Shell.




Oh man, if it WAS like that, it would be totally awesome!

I have a limited experience with this genre of movies, but I would say it's something closer to Hackers than the Matrix or GitSAC.

And the show is okay.  I've seen all five episodes so far and I'm still not really sure what to think, though on the plus side there were a couple of points where I was caught completely off guard, so it isn't as predictable as so many other TV shows are.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have heard from computer folk that the 'hacker ' science angle is spot on.


----------



## megamania

Curios.    Maybe I'll try it then.


----------



## megamania

Looks like its all about Killing strings of fabric......


----------



## Scott DeWar

Was hat meant to be in the threadkiller thread?


----------



## megamania

yup


----------



## megamania

Not in but seems all the normal Hive silliness went to that thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think hivers started the threadkiller thread.


----------



## megamania

Just the strangest dream.   I need to relook at my meds and stop playing DnD.

The actress, Jennifer Lopez, his a historical linguist of ancient civilizations. She is stressed to remain secretive about what she is about to see and agrees thinking whatever.    In a moderate living area behind a town park is a house.  She asked to enter the basement from the garage and observe.   With a smirk she agrees and goes.   Enters, its a basic basement but there are large decorated old looking double doors.  She enters.

It is dark.  The walls are stone with columns and runes carved on them both.   There a pool of lit water and something like a throne but partially designed to encase the person sitting on it.  Curious, she cautiously walks towards it.  A large round bald head rolls slowly to stare at her.   It speaks in a forgotten language that she can just barely piece together.   He refers to himself as a warlord of all he observes.   He is recovering his strength from a long sleep.

What is he?    An Ogre Mage in modern times.

A mouth goes by and she and he have a level of rapport.    It becomes clear he remains in this basement on purpose for some unknown reason.

Children being children.   Play on the backyard.  One becomes curious and strides into the garage then flees.   This is witnessed by a thug / gangster (the actor that plays the Collector in Guardians) whom takes it apon himself to check it out.

(starting lose the memory of the dream)

There is a shootout as the Ogre mage believes his terrority is being invaded.  The gangster sees a monstrous man that has kidnapped a woman.   There are minor explosions and acts of random violence (think Michael bay movie) complete with a beer delivery truck being slammed into the garage door area.    Silence then suddenly kegs and loose beer explode through the walls of the house.

New scene-

The park I mentioned, my son and I (but I am now a teenager like him)  witness the explosion.   Soon gangsters firing wildly scramble onto the yard.    We take cover by diving into the water (there is a sizable pond / lake here).  We watch as something large and yellowish and naked bursts from the brush.   Gangsters group up and fire at it.  It disappears.

Looking up, we see a large figure falling from the sky.   A ring to show the speed of descent appears.   I suggest we swim to the shore on the other side.

There we turn and the figure is about to hit the gangsters from above when I wake up.



Straaaaaange dream.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uhhhh yup. check on those meds


----------



## megamania

Or take more of them.  If tinkered with, it could be a decent story.


----------



## megamania

Nurse has come and gone.  Everything still looks good.


----------



## megamania

On a funny aside-   I moved my paints and miniatures into the room I am using while hooked up to the wound vac.   The nurse couldn't help but look twice at the miniatures I have out in various stages of paint.   Dragons, Beholders, a Lich, Denieth mercs, 1/2 orc warriors, tavern workers and various adventurer types.    One dragon is being done to resemble the psimatic dragons so it is various pinks and purples with white.    Stands out from the red and brown of most of the figures.


----------



## megamania

Also started to do my Storyhours again.    This is a time traveling story in Eberron.  The War of the Mark.    Hextor d'Cannith has unleashed a Blood Golem onto the unexpecting heroes whom are not ready for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wahoo! you are back to your story hour!!


----------



## megamania

Yeah.  Having a hard time writing the important stuff for the John Play Time Travel story.    Once I deal with the War of the Mark there is another jump then it connects with the Creation Schema storyhour then back after that where he will begin to search for his mother.   After that- Whitesnake returns but as a full vampire.   Story will forever change the character.

and there is the Siberys Seven to write down also.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Wahoo! you are back to your story hour!!




Reading or encouraging ?


----------



## Scott DeWar

regretfully, only encouraging t this time. Still have troubles with mental focus t this time.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm considering start a new game on skyrim.......


----------



## megamania

Anxiety Disorder kicked in yesterday.    Not good.

Beyond that..... still working on miniatures (just assembled / primed about 60) and Storyhours.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hang in there. Any way I can be of help? Perhaps as a mental distraction talking about the smoked meat I am eating right now?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

megamania said:


> Reading or encouraging ?




so is there a link to the story hour? I would like to read. I looked all over your profile page and did not see it.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Savage Worlds, Anima and Avatars of War.





Never taken a look of those. I might have to. Always on the lookout for converting bits and pieces. Are they all on the "heroic" scale?


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> I'm considering start a new game on skyrim.......





I just started Fallout New Vegas once again. Maybe I'll actually play through the main story for the first time


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I just started Fallout New Vegas once again. Maybe I'll actually play through the main story for the first time




This time i plan to wipe out the dark brotherhood and become a vampire


----------



## megamania

John Play.   Eberron.    An ex-Dark Lantern whom tries to help the little people of Breland vs the country itself.   Has recently discovered his father is and mother had a lot of secrets and his "death" has revealed some of these.    Before being able to act on it however, infamous friends of his "kidnap" him through time and eventually to the near future where he helps to resonve a long going Storyhour of mine- The Creation Schema.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?268965-John-play-Hero-for-hire


----------



## megamania

and a long storyhour-  The Creation Schema.    Began when Eberron first was released and begins with the intro adventure from the book.  A few years later the group self destructed from drug / alcohol abruse and I disbanded the group.    A few years after that, my kids took up the adventure but again, with school- never finished it.    So used all of my high level NPCs and finished it myself.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...THE-FINAL-BATTLE-FOR-POSSESSION-OF-THE-SCHEMA


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Never taken a look of those. I might have to. Always on the lookout for converting bits and pieces. Are they all on the "heroic" scale?




meaning 28 mm I believe so.  Some really nice peoeces.   You know its a good piece when looking at it you see personality and storys unraveling.


----------



## megamania

Back to miniatures and storyhours


----------



## Blackrat

Yah, it's the basic scale of fantasy minis these days. Heroic is 28mm with certain proportion distortion. Usually heads and hands are a bit bigger. I think Games Workshop started that practise but I'm not sure. And man do some of those Avatars of War minis look like straight out from GW. So much that I'm amazed they haven't been hit with a cease and desist...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Heh.  They might have been, but it may not have gone public.

Yet.


----------



## Blackrat

I've been doing some painting too. Bought some eldar harlequins and assembled my own suicide squad  Or more of a troupe of murder clowns. I based most of them some well known monster clown. So there's Joker and Harley of course, Kefka from FFVI, Deadpool and good ol Ronald McD...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I've been doing some painting too. Bought some eldar harlequins and assembled my own suicide squad  Or more of a troupe of murder clowns.  . . . . .EDIT . . . . .and good ol Ronald McD...




now that is one creepy dude!


----------



## megamania

Finished painting my Chainmail Spearmen figures that I will use as House Deneith grunts.    Now working on other Dragonmarked marked house members.   Also a few dragons I had sitting around assembled and coated but never painted.


----------



## Scott DeWar

pictures for us perhaps?


----------



## megamania

My computer and EN World don't play well together.   That is why I tried that Facebook link test a week or two ago.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, interesting weekend for me.  Got together with a friend on Friday.  Saw the new Mission Impossible movie.  Wasn't bad.

Saturday was weird.  Supposed to get together with two friends at 11am, got a message from one saying he had woken up late, so we switched to 11.30am.  Then he sends another message after the other friend was on the way saying he was stopping apparently to do an errand on the way so we should start without him because he didn't know how long it was going to take.

So the friend that arrived on time and I started playing one game.  Of course then the late friend arrives so we end up stopping that to play Eldritch Horror and the new xpac that recently came out.  As we're playing the late friend says he would like to hurry because he can only play one game and has other things to do that day.  After we finished and he left the first friend and I looked at each other.  We were really annoyed because of how the friend had acted.  People shouldn't organize game days and then do other stuff on the way causing your tardiness and then leave early...

And then today was an annoying day. We're playing the Shattered Star AP and last week there were three of five PCs [two players called in unable to make it] and there was a TPK.  So this week there were three new PCs.  We're level 5.  Apparently there's a trap of some sort that cause three simultaneous fireballs.  I passed the first Reflex save and failed the second two.  I took 55 damage and died immediately.  The others were injured greatly.  THEN, immediately there were two oozes.  Another PC died, though he decided to get rezzed using the gear my character had had to afford the component.

So I spent soooo long figuring out everything for a Magus, died last week then created an Inquisitor which died before the first combat this week.  I am now a Kineticist.  Interesting class, though not enough options for Infusions, feats or items.  

I know, is a lot to say in one post.  I just don't visit EnWorld much anyway, stop in usually just for this thread.  Otherwise, I visit the Paizo forums more often now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You need to remind your scheduling-challenged friend of The Wheaton Rule.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> My computer and EN World don't play well together.   That is why I tried that Facebook link test a week or two ago.



Can you friend me on face book? My real name is David Johannes. (Scott DeWar was a name I 'made up' from twisting the name of my favorite libation: Dewar's Scotch). Of all the David Johannes' on face book, I use the pic of the Arabic letter 'n' written in gold with a black background.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> . . . . . .lots of crazzzy stuff . . . . .
> 
> I know, is a lot to say in one post.  I just don't visit EnWorld much anyway, stop in usually just for this thread.  Otherwise, I visit the Paizo forums more often now.




Just glad to see you pop in! I agree with Danny A. about the Wheaton Law.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Can you friend me on face book? My real name is David Johannes. (Scott DeWar was a name I 'made up' from twisting the name of my favorite libation: Dewar's Scotch). Of all the David Johannes' on face book, I use the pic of the Arabic letter 'n' written in gold with a black background.




Didn't find.  I am Andrew Farrell with a Spaceman Spiff (Calvin & Hobbes).


----------



## Scott DeWar

found it. friended.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You need to remind your scheduling-challenged friend of The Wheaton Rule.




First I'LL have to be reminded of the Wheaton Rule...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> First I'LL have to be reminded of the Wheaton Rule...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> View attachment 69603




Ah. I don't think I've actually heard that before, though I definitely agree.  In general, there's no real reason why anyone needs to be one...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I found out what the rule was about a week ago so don't feel bad about not knowing.


----------



## megamania

Computer has a virus so my time on EN World will be limited.    Did update my one Storyhour.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Can you friend me on face book? My real name is David Johannes. (Scott DeWar was a name I 'made up' from twisting the name of my favorite libation: Dewar's Scotch). Of all the David Johannes' on face book, I use the pic of the Arabic letter 'n' written in gold with a black background.




Just placed some of my miniature stuff.    Hard to detail..... camera was being stubborn on auto-focus

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08563349.47349.100002079728199&type=1&theater


----------



## Scott DeWar

looking good! I admire your patience in this artwork


----------



## megamania

quiet weekend


----------



## megamania

I spent mine finishing the John Play "War of the Mark" story and now have him in the time of Dragons vs Demons.    Some research being involved.


----------



## trappedslider

Apparently while playing skyrim,i had two instances of Riften going at the same time,so i did a clean install got rid of some mods that I didn't like anymore and got some different ones. Right now I'm doing the Thieves guild arc,I think this time I'll go dawn guard and keep the dark brotherhood.


----------



## megamania

Since an Eberron Daelkyr was never made in their miniature lines I am building one now.    Looks pretty good.   Used a Darkness Heroclix as the base figure.  Attached wire to his arm for a tentacle and repainted it to look more like a Xoriat native.    Liking it.


----------



## Dog Moon

I know I'm totally late... but I had a pretty good weekend.  Did LOTS of boardgaming with friends.  

We almost finished the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign.  One of my friends owns it.  He says that as soon as we're done, he's gonna sell it.  Not worth keeping.  The game is okay, but just NOT good enough to keep.

Another PC died on Sunday, though we got him rezzed.  We encountered a creature that created an Aura of Confusion that three out of four people failed the save on.  Apparently it could, once per round, choose a certain PCs percentage chance rather than have them roll for the confusion.  I ended up killing the one PC.    Two hits with the Kinetic Blast.

I did remake my character a little bit, took a level in Inquisitor.  That gave my a big selection of good skills so I can do something out of combat.  Unfortunately, the Kineticist is just another class with terrible skill selection.  Losing a level sucks, but it's totally worth it for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ToEE boardgame?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I know I'm totally late... but I had a pretty good weekend.  Did LOTS of boardgaming with friends.
> 
> We almost finished the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign.  One of my friends owns it.  He says that as soon as we're done, he's gonna sell it.  Not worth keeping.  The game is okay, but just NOT good enough to keep.
> 
> Another PC died on Sunday, though we got him rezzed.  We encountered a creature that created an Aura of Confusion that three out of four people failed the save on.  Apparently it could, once per round, choose a certain PCs percentage chance rather than have them roll for the confusion.  I ended up killing the one PC.    Two hits with the Kinetic Blast.
> 
> I did remake my character a little bit, took a level in Inquisitor.  That gave my a big selection of good skills so I can do something out of combat.  Unfortunately, the Kineticist is just another class with terrible skill selection.  Losing a level sucks, but it's totally worth it for me.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> ToEE boardgame?



if not boardgame, then 3.5?


----------



## megamania

Just finished the main character to be introduced soon in my John play storyhour.  Feels.... wrong.    Its a CE Enlarged with Classes Brimorak (Pathfinder) "hero" of the fiends during the War between Fiends and Dragons.  Named him (it)  Dire Tongue.

The build is based on a set of Warhammer demons I have.   The "Champion" wields an artifact designed to kill dragons.  CR 16


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Feels wrong in a good way or a bad way?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ToEE boardgame?




Yeah, the boardgame.

It had a few neat things to it, but overall, the game is just not that great.

We do plan to finish the campaign though before my friend sells the game.  It's just... by the end of the campaign, every mission feels too similar, the combats are frustrating [Enemies have a 70% chance to hit us while we have like a 40% chance to hit them], there are WAY too many Encounters that take our money or items, and the trap tokens on the board are REALLY annoying and playing without the Rogue would be ridiculous.  Seriously, the Encounter says "Magnatic Rocks... blah blah blah".  That sounds like a Trap to me.... so why are there Trap Tokens on the ground on like EVERY.  Single.  Tile....

It was fun for a couple of the missions, but now we're just looking forward to finishing the stupid campaign so we never have to worry about it again.  Since we only have 2 left!


----------



## Blackrat

I get to run D&D, I get to run D&D! Neener neener, I believe is the proverb. Now I need ideas for adventures


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What edition?  How many players?


----------



## Blackrat

3.5 and Forgotten Realms. 4-5 players. I'm thinking of going with some AD&D classics for a start. Keep on the Borderlands maybe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ever run a caravan/merchant house centric game?  Loads of fun, PCs can wind up anywhere.

Ditto games where they are attached to a diplomatic cadre.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, not a bad idea. Caravan guards on a trip across Faerun...


----------



## Blackrat

I did a circus troupe game once, but it didn't last very long unfortunately


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Too many circles?  Not enough elephants?


----------



## Blackrat

They tried to tame a dire tiger... Didn't go too well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I bet the operative word was "Oops!"


----------



## Dog Moon

Caravan sounds neat.  Better than the current campaign my group is in.

Last night was really lame.  It's bad when people are so disinterested in what's going on we start talking about video games and stuff.  There was this trap that hits EVERYONE like literally three times as we're progressing that causes anyone who fails to strip naked, swim across a lake to the shore and start clawing at this wall.  Of course there are two eels in the lake to make the journey "More interesting".  What ensued was a frustrating combat in the water in a group where no one could swim well and then after the final save I was the only one who managed to pass all of the saves.  I search for secret doors, roll a 3 and fail.  So then I'm putzing around, the ONLY character who isn't trying to claw at the wall.  Eventually I manage to fight of a Sea Hag and a few Gremlins, rescue this woman who immediately goes and releases the secret door I failed to find.  But that's after like more than a half hour of JUST me.  So you can see why everyone was distracted by other stuff.  Personally, I was SUPER close to just saying "My character leaves and never comes back".  Apparently they would have just clawed at the door until they died, which was a stupid trap since there was no duration or anything.  [Two hours had passed by and they were still clawing at the wall].  Ugh...  Two people nearly died, but at least this week there were no deaths!

My new character has Profession (Taxidermy) and since we're dying so often one of the others said I should take our bodies and create the "Hall of Heroes" with placards that say how they died so at the end of the campaign we'll have a record of all the deaths and how they died.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Problem with a circus is that there might be a mob of clowns and you will have to go for the juggler!


----------



## Scotley

Yeah the circus is scary.


----------



## Blackrat

Hehee. I actually kid about the tiger. I have no memory how that game ended. Was probably one of the last campaigns I ran for the old group, back in highschool, and it ended when the group split after school... If I can convince this new group of the validity, I'll try to pull the circus campaign again...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just thought this thread needed to be trolled

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/35365


----------



## Blackrat

There's always need for a troll. How about a finnish troll? A Finntroll?


----------



## trappedslider

oh look they have a cave troll 

Picked up my books and such...classes start next week


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> There's always need for a troll. How about a finnish troll? A Finntroll?



 I watched a movie called troll hunter on netflix. I think it took place in Norway. It came out in 2010. It was rather entertaining with a third person view of the ghost hunter documentaries you see all the time.


----------



## Blackrat

I've seen that one too. It was entertaining.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is that the one with the supposedly crazy guy out in the middle of nowhere Norway...and then the youngsters filming him get one of his fights on film? Fun flick.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I've seen that one too. It was entertaining.



So is finntroll another troll movie?



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is that the one with the supposedly crazy guy out in the middle of nowhere Norway...and then the youngsters filming him get one of his fights on film? Fun flick.



yup. that is it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just watched Admiral: Roaring Currents. It is about the second Korean-Japanese war c.1590. I liked it.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> So is finntroll another troll movie?



No, it's a band. Was pretty big on the folk metal scene about 10 years ago. Now it's pretty much "has-been"...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah. That explains why it was not on IMDB


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah. That explains why it was not on IMDB




I suggest youtube


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wellll, that would work. I will look later. I am at a doc visit right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm still watching Stargate SG-1.  It's an interesting show, but there are just some things I don't understand.

For instance Dr. Daniel Jackson.  I get why he's on the SG1 team for exploring new worlds, but like when there is a need for a covert attack mission, shouldn't he stay back since he's just a civilian contractor with no military experience?  I feel like he would just be a liability more than anything, except there you see him, going in with the rest of military soldiers who are considered the best of the best attacking an enemy base.  I guess they just wanted to include him because he's a main character even though it doesn't make sense a lot of the time.

And another thing.... why is it that only the SG-1 team brings back evil THINGS?  How come it's never "What is that?  Oh, SG-5 brought back some weird alien device."  Seriously, in the seven years that they've been exploring other worlds, how is it that no other SG team has done ANYTHING even half as exciting?  Seems like they all just get the random "Guard X outpost or backup SG-1".

Which brings me to another point.  They're freaking at WAR with this enemy.  In one episode, like four people die and the now Vice President is like "We lost soldiers so now we must shut down the Stargate program".  I would like them to point out any other war in world history where one side loses like literally MILLIONS and the other side loses four soldiers.  They should be freaking celebrated for their deeds!

Anyway, random thoughts on the show.  I'm still watching it, I find it interesting, but I still think there are weird things about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The justification for Dr. J to be on away missions- and throughout the franchise other scientists with other teams- is that they always need someone to negotiate, translate languages and figure out science-y stuff that the team encounters.

Now, realistically, those roles would be filled by less valuable individuals, but...when you can pull rank as SG-1 can AND the meta rationale is that it's an action show that is based on a movie that featured that character in the past?  Well...

In reality, it is no less or more messed up than Star Fleet's away team compositions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The justification for Dr. J to be on away missions- and throughout the franchise other scientists with other teams- is that they always need someone to negotiate, translate languages and figure out science-y stuff that the team encounters.




No, I get that part.  That part makes sense to me.  Earlier on especially there were LOTS of occasions where he needed to translate and stuff.

But like recently in one episode they find the location on Earth of an NID compound.  Now, this has nothing to do with negotiation, translating or sciencey stuff.  It is purely a mission of sending in the soldiers and taking the bad guys down in a firefight.  And yet who do we have going in second?  Dr. Jackson with a pistol, someone who probably only has the most rudimentary shooting skills and most certainly hasn't had any actual soldier training, but yep, he's going in second.  Yeah, at this point he's been through a lot, but he's still not a trained soldier.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm not saying you're wrong, 'cause you're not.

But it is a frequent problem in American Sci-Fi: once the nerds go on ONE away mission, they get to go on many.  Even if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, 'cause you're not.
> 
> But it is a frequent problem in American Sci-Fi: once the nerds go on ONE away mission, they get to go on many.  Even if it doesn't make sense.




Yeah, and I like the character, but it's just weird how they treat him.

Anyway, enough of that.  

I started working out and dieting.  Probably like the 50th time this year.  I swear like every week I start a new diet or workout plan.  And of course every week I end up messing it up after like 2-3 days.  Between friends wanting to eat out all the time and my own personal stressful issues [sadly, I'm a stress eater and when I'm stressed, I want to eat like the worst foods possible] it's hard to maintaine any sort of steady diet.

In fact, my diets are more like "Okay, no soda, no snacks, try to watch what I'm eating" more than anything else because while I would like a stricter diet, I know I'm not going to be able to follow through with it for longer than like 2-3 days.  Kinda sucks.  Ugh...

Apparently in the last year I've gained 40 pounds.  Without my diet/workout days I wonder how much more I would have gained.  Oh well, keep trying!  Day Two successful!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of the best "diets" I ever went on was fairly simple: I only allowed myself to eat 3 meals and one snack (not more than half the size of a meal) every day...and everything that passed my lips (except water or unsweetened tea) had to be counted as one.

And I let all of my friends know the rules as well, with instructions to tell me if they tight I wasn't playing by my own rules.

No food types or amounts were restricted.

As part of my overall health plan at the time, which included all kinds of group sporting activities and other exercise, I lost 50lbs in a few months, and kept almost all of it off for @6 years.

The trick is that it kept me from eating "unconsciously."  That is, I was never mindlessly munching on snacks, guzzling high-calorie beverages, or what not.  By simply being aware of the fact that I was eating, I made better choices about when, what and how much to eat.  Since no favorite food in particular was forbidden, there was no strong impulse to cheat or binge.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The trick is that it kept me from eating "unconsciously."  That is, I was never mindlessly munching on snacks, guzzling high-calorie beverages, or what not.  By simply being aware of the fact that I was eating, I made better choices about when, what and how much to eat.  Since no favorite food in particular was forbidden, there was no strong impulse to cheat or binge.




Yeah, I'm not sure if smoking was the worst habit I picked up or if it was eating while watching TV.  At least smoking tasted bad and it wasn't too hard to quit once I set my mind to it.

But eating while watching TV.  I never really got over that no matter how hard I tried.  That combined with my stressed as caused me to gain WAY too much weight.  I know if I can ever overcome that habit, it will help me soooo much to losing my weight.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been told by MANY dieticians/nutritionists that eating in front of the th is  THE WORSE way to eat anything - snack or meal - no matter how healthy the food you eat was.

cutting out anything except coffee water or tea is really good, as is watching what you eat. I have also been instructed that 5 small meal per day is a great way to eat.


----------



## trappedslider

my classes start tomorrow..i'm both excited and nervous


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rotsa ruck!


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> my classes start tomorrow..i'm both excited and nervous




How'd they go?  Hopefully better than my diet!  Heh, I am, uh, starting again tomorrow.  Ugh...


----------



## Dog Moon

And on a totally different note... I have 41 pages of another story I am probably going to end up ditching.  I have all these broken little pieces of stories in my head, but I can't seem to go anywhere with any of them.  I start off fine and then bam, I just don't know what I'm doing or where I'm going and the story just sorta ends.

I think part of the problem is that I'm trying to do too much with one story or more likely I have too many ideas and I'm just not sure which direction to go...


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> How'd they go?  Hopefully better than my diet!  Heh, I am, uh, starting again tomorrow.  Ugh...




So far so good..we start working with clay tomorrow (Wednesday)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> And on a totally different note... I have 41 pages of another story I am probably going to end up ditching.  I have all these broken little pieces of stories in my head, but I can't seem to go anywhere with any of them.  I start off fine and then bam, I just don't know what I'm doing or where I'm going and the story just sorta ends.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that I'm trying to do too much with one story or more likely I have too many ideas and I'm just not sure which direction to go...



I have found that the best thing to do with stalled stories and idea fragments is place them into a file, preferably- if you can- with a summary that can be quickly read/searched.

That way you can let them rest and come back to them with fresh eyes.  AND you can possibly incorporate & recombine those ideas as you need to.  If you need to.


----------



## Blackrat

Well my D&D game is getting along. Forgotten Realms. Starting at 1st level at Dalelands. If anyone ever ran any Dales adventures, I welcome all ideas  I do have all the books with dales info. Just bought Volo's Guide to the Dales from drivethrurpg. It was the only one I lacked.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have found that the best thing to do with stalled stories and idea fragments is place them into a file, preferably- if you can- with a summary that can be quickly read/searched.
> 
> That way you can let them rest and come back to them with fresh eyes.  AND you can possibly incorporate & recombine those ideas as you need to.  If you need to.




Yeah, I have a big folder of stories that I have started that never actually went anywhere.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Clay: you can throw it, but don't throw it at any one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dalelands adventures: 2nd ed face to face game for me. I played a fighter who was an orphan raised by his uncle-a brewer with a recipe he got from the dwarves and an aunt who hakes the best apple pie in the land. I for get what the name of the nearby castle was but we took it over after dealing with some drow who were trying to use it as a launch off point to take over the dalelands.

major disparity: why are our characters needed when Elminster's tower was in town?


----------



## Dog Moon

I hate my waterbill.

Water Usage: $7.86
Total water bill: $34.09

So my actual usage is only 23% of my total bill.  The rest is just miscellaneous fees.  Sooooo lame.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> major disparity: why are our characters needed when Elminster's tower was in town?




That's actually major disparity with anything going on in the entire Realms  But there's a simple explanation given in 3.0 Forgotten Realms CS. "He's busy..."

Yeah, they say it more elaborately in the book, but that's the point they make.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Dalelands adventures: 2nd ed face to face game for me. I played a fighter who was an orphan raised by his uncle-a brewer with a recipe he got from the dwarves and an aunt who hakes the best apple pie in the land. I for get what the name of the nearby castle was but we took it over after dealing with some drow who were trying to use it as a launch off point to take over the dalelands.
> 
> major disparity: why are our characters needed when Elminster's tower was in town?




Yeah, as much as I liked the Forgotten Realms, the high number of powerful characters is the one thing that kinda bothered me.  Cool to read in stories, but in an rpg.... most of the time everything is too small scale to be noticed by them, I would think, but when you get to the end of the world stuff it's like "Where is Elminster?  Don't tell me he's focused on a DIFFERENT ending the world stuff?"

But I liked the Deities [2e Faiths and Avatars REALLY got me into the FR Deities] and a lot of the lore and information about the Realms and when we adventured in there before switching to Pathfinder/Golarian, those powerful figures tended to be in the background and we basically never encountered them in our journeys.  No one in our group really liked Elminster or Driz'zt anyway, so having them not appear was no problem at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Something I found that was really cool and wanted to share with you guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW1dUnBhwL8


----------



## Scotley

So this morning we needed a layout of a house we are turning into a group home for an escape plan in case of fire etc. I once again impressed my staff with my ability to walk though a house and quickly sketch a detailed floor-plan on graph paper. Of course they didn't know the reason I paused at each door was to check for traps and listen for monsters...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Munchkins game: kick down the door and look for trouble


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> Munchkins game: kick down the door and look for trouble



Some guy from my old school eventually ended up doing this IRL. His butt got thoroughly kicked by the inhabitants and he had to pay for the door. 

1.5/10, wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It was was . . . uh, um, . . a game, munchkin. did he not realize this???


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Was he on a SWAT team?

If not, LARPing Munchkin is definitely a bad idea.


----------



## Darkness

Yeah, well, he technically didn't have Munchkin in mind. He was just acting that way because he was stoned and angry at someone inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darkness said:


> Yeah, well, he technically didn't have Munchkin in mind. He was just acting that way because he was stoned and angry at someone inside.




Well, THAT is a whole 'nuther story altogether.


----------



## Scott DeWar

On an aside, do you guys remember when we were asked to keep a thread at no longer then 1000 posts? Well I just looked and we are at 3900+ posts for this thread!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> On an aside, do you guys remember when we were asked to keep a thread at no longer then 1000 posts? Well I just looked and we are at 3900+ posts for this thread!!




Yeah, I remember when we used to have to go to a new thread every 1000 posts and of course we would always push the posts as far as we could until a moderate came and locked the thread.  

At one point they came in and said we didn't need to do that, but I don't remember the reason.  Maybe it's because we aren't as active or because they got an upgrade that allowed greater post threads to remain active.


----------



## Scotley

I think it was an update to the software and servers that did the trick.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I remember when we used to have to go to a new thread every 1000 posts and of course we would always push the posts as far as we could until a moderate came and locked the thread.
> 
> At one point they came in and said we didn't need to do that, but I don't remember the reason.  Maybe it's because we aren't as active or because they got an upgrade that allowed greater post threads to remain active.






Scotley said:


> I think it was an update to the software and servers that did the trick.



 Yup, it was the upgrade to the servers and softsare. Part of the big repair done by Morruss.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> we would always push the posts as far as we could until a moderate came and locked the thread.



A moderate? Sure, I never concealed my 'moderate' anti-gnome views from you guys.  

(The best gnomes were in Dark Sun. )


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I remember when we used to have to go to a new thread every 1000 posts and of course we would always push the posts as far as we could until a moderator came and locked the thread.



I fixed it for him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

663

wait for it . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

664

almost there . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

665 

Just a bit further . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

22, *666 posts*

Right there! yup, and there it is! !!!!!!! post 666!


----------



## Scott DeWar

On an aside, Megamania has lost the brakes on his car on top of everything else. He may not be here for a bit. Possibly seeking extra income somehow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, that's a shame.  Dude has some of the worst luck...


----------



## Scott DeWar

his words were something to the effect of : when it rains it pours.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Test: asdfghjkl;

huh, my l was not working


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Test: asdfghjkl;
> 
> huh, my l was not working



Dr. Freud would like a word with you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dr. Freud would like a word with you.



 That is a lowercase L, not an upper case I. I know they look exactly the same. Its funny that way, huh?

My Id and super Id are fine.


----------



## Herobizkit

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Your participation in this thread proves otherwise.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Herobizkit said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_ Your participation in this thread proves otherwise.




Here is what I have to say about that:

http://www.metrolyrics.com/theyre-coming-to-take-me-away-lyrics-lard.html#/ixzz2lVTCcr1Y

so there


----------



## Blackrat

I'm not falling for yor rickroll Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But you must hurry and click on it! They are coming to take me away, ha ha!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've been to a funny farm- the cows were NOT amusing.

Sweethearts, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Beef, the other chicken!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I'm not falling for yor rickroll Scott.



 It is NOT a rickroll!!!! [had to go look that up first.]


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Sneaks in::



Happy Scott?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Much MUCH better !!!!

for every one else, I noticed Relique had'nt been on in a while, so I lokky looked and saw he had been lurking, but NEVER HERE! So, I sent a pm.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I turned on tappa talk to make a glance at PMs I received.   

I haven't really done anything else on enworld  (mostly 'cause of being in the middle of a long funk and focusing my attention elsewhere).

I've been wanting to get back into rpgs (preferably a vtt situation), but I'm sort of stuck in limbo in regards to setting one up and all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> I turned on tappa talk to make a glance at PMs I received.
> 
> I haven't really done anything else on enworld  (mostly 'cause of being in the middle of a long funk and focusing my attention elsewhere).
> 
> I've been wanting to get back into rpgs (preferably a vtt situation), but I'm sort of stuck in limbo in regards to setting one up and all.



Ah, You have been using tappa talk for some time. Do you like it?

As for funks, Meggamania has been in quite a funk too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I prefer using an actual computer when visiting forums.  I still have nightmares about how frustrating it was trying to post one message from my last pbp using tappa talk.


----------



## Scott DeWar

From face book:

Aug 15: Computer has officially crashed. Limited to use at the town library now. When it rains it pours......

Aug 3: The. Levy. has. broken. No brakes on the car either


----------



## Blackrat

I use tapatalk for forums now. I like it when on mobile device. Which is pretty much the onlu way I roll now  I've become a shamefull apple-heretic...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! Missed you man. By at least half an inch the last time...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blasphemer!


----------



## Blackrat

I know, I know. It's tech-heresy of the worst kind... But all the cool apps come out on iHeresy before other platforms... And I love cool apps... But I won't go beyond a tablet, I promise. I'm still PC


----------



## Scott DeWar

I use my laptop. Windows.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I know, I know. It's tech-heresy of the worst kind... But all the cool apps come out on iHeresy before other platforms... And I love cool apps... But I won't go beyond a tablet, I promise. I'm still PC




That's what they all say.  I know how it works.

They give you an iPod then round up your mobile devices.  Once they do that, they come for your computer. When your computer is gone, they finish by installing apple TV.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> From face book:
> 
> Aug 15: Computer has officially crashed. Limited to use at the town library now. When it rains it pours......
> 
> Aug 3: The. Levy. has. broken. No brakes on the car either



5h;+.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 5h;+.



 I don't know what that means


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You'll figure it out...

In the meantime:
[video=youtube;HhcIyZZaMyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhcIyZZaMyY&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Blackrat

No, I don't get it either...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If:

5 = S
+ = t
; = i

Solve for "h"


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, I see. Substitution code. I'm going to try to solve it for 500€. "Bunnies eat grass"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and back it comes...


Hmmm...

What happens if/when bunnies eat "grass"?


----------



## Blackrat

Not sure if it would work on their brain chemistry. Don't know enough about neither bunnies nor grass... But I do suspect it'd be kinda like catnip on humans. Don't do really anything.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had figured it out before reading on to youe explaination. 5h;+ h4pp3n5


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Rat...  "Apple pencil"   it begins!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh for Tzeentch's sake... Yeah, still not Heretic enough for that. Burn the corrupted machine spirit!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Rat...  "Apple pencil"   it begins!






Blackrat said:


> Oh for Tzeentch's sake... Yeah, still not Heretic enough for that. Burn the corrupted machine spirit!




is this a secret hive running joke? if so, I am sorry to say, I never got the memo.


----------



## Blackrat

Me talking with 40k references is my personal running joke. Me calling apple products heresy... Also my personal joke. Me being a heretic as I own an iPad, my personal shame. Apple Pencil, news from apple press release about two hours ago...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had looked it up to see if I could find a reference here on En world and found nada, so now I understand.

Thank you. I WAS hoping for some sort of running joke though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Apple Pencil is the stylus they are using for their new iPads.... Because using the word "stylus" isn't hipster enough for them.


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

Oh, and the memo is in a dark cellar without stairs, on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying ‘Beware of the Leopard.'


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, that room. I had just teleported there earlier today. Now I have made a copy for my own. Thank you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ha ha! ho ho!! I am now at 4000 xp given!!!


----------



## Blackrat

I don't just give xp. The PC's have to earn it through blood and toil. Or insane heist plans...


----------



## Blackrat

Don't make copies of the memo!!! Someone might steal it and then all the secrets of the secret hive would be out...


----------



## Scott DeWar

It was a special classified reproductionator


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, crypted in that mumbo jumbo substitution code. I see, well as we know, only hivers can figure out that "h" is about bunnies and grass so I guess it's safe.


----------



## Blackrat

Do you think we make too much sense at the moment?


----------



## Scott DeWar

too much sense? HERE?? uh . . . SURE!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blifisgurgle.  That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Niantic Labs is making a arg pokemon game...  

It was announced hours after their community rep died.


----------



## trappedslider

So,after watching season one of Narcos on Netflix I realized that Pablo Escobar looks like an evil Mario




vs


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not watching that show - too many others on my que!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> So,after watching season one of Narcos on Netflix I realized that Pablo Escobar looks like an evil Mario
> 
> View attachment 70222
> 
> vs
> 
> View attachment 70223




Now you KNOW you have to write a letter to the show runners...

"Dear Sirs, 

Could you have an episode in which a guy in a gorilla suit is rolling barrels of coke down some chutes at Pablo?  I ask because..."


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am watching a Rockford files episode called "The mayor's committee from deer lick falls" the setting at 44:13 is Rockford walking in front of a waldenbooks bookstore. I am thinking to myself, 'it would be cool to see something game related' and there it was: A banner saying "Tolkien lives at waldonbooks" !


----------



## trappedslider

Nice


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and the memo is in a dark cellar without stairs, on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying ‘Beware of the Leopard.'



Indeed. As the Black Lodge teaches us, cheetahs never prosper.


----------



## trappedslider

for the last week i've been killing time and cities on http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/ it's seen a lot of improvements since i last found it last year or so


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> for the last week i've been killing time and cities on http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/ it's seen a lot of improvements since i last found it last year or so




that is kule!


----------



## trappedslider

i got up to killing 12 million before my history class today lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> i got up to killing 12 million before my history class today lol



 Oh. Uh. Good?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> i got up to killing 12 million before my history class today lol




...not much of a campus to lock down after that, I suppose.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh. Uh. Good?




I was gaming out a nuclear attack using the same bombs that were around during the Cuban Missile crisis


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Are you out of your Falken mind?


----------



## trappedslider

yes


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am trying to come up with a location pun but I am left so frustrated I am jumping up and down so hard I am shaking the china. Oh well, I will go and get some java.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Stop being such a ham.  Such  behavior will only make me become rye.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, when all you have is thyme on your hands, it becomes a favored pastime when you cant make any bread. But you probably think I a full of balogne


----------



## Blackrat

Ingredients of the universe: Hydrogen, Time


----------



## Scott DeWar

And as for time it is this:


----------



## Darkness

This thread's almost up to 4k posts. Quite the ride.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And now a bit closer . . . . .


----------



## trappedslider

and the 4000th post will be mine


----------



## trappedslider

Told you so...anyway I'm getting sick of "Conservatives bad evil juju" and statements or posting like it..glad that I can ignore the political threads here....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, I am staying away from the political discussion too. It leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, I am staying away from the political discussion too. It leaves a sour taste in my mouth.




Yeah, I've read through the one thread a little bit about the county worker and the marriage licenses.  Haven't really dared posting my thoughts.  Internet arguments are just the worst... and sometimes I feel like my thoughts on various matters, including this particular one, probably would get me into trouble, which is just another reason for me to stay away!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is a really bad one: politics and religion both in one nasty knot.


----------



## trappedslider

I kind of wish,we would just go back to not having those types of discussions here....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Me too, but they are there and I CAN ignore them, so there is always that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You could always drop Morrus a line.  Feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It has been mentioned to him at the early part of the new opening


----------



## trappedslider

Well,I posted my thoughts in the thread announcing the okay to discuss those topics,so I feel a bit better


----------



## Dog Moon

I think it's fine if people want to discuss them as long as they are staying in the threads provided for them to discuss them in.  We're touching them here a little bit in our Hivemind thread, but not too much, but if the discussions of the politics/religions start going into other threads and derailing them, then I think that's when they should be removed again.  But so far, I have seen no problems with them, so I am fine with them continuing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> that is a really bad one: politics and religion both in one nasty knot.




See, in my opinion, this is EXACTLY where I think the problem is... that the subject is BOTH political and religious.  I swear I remember hearing something once about the separation of church and state.... except in certain things they aren't separate.  We have "In God We Trust" on our money.  And marriage... is it supposed to be a religious marriage or a government marriage?

Islamically, when two people are married, they are married within the religion and are not married according to the government unless they choose to do that.  Thus the government marriage isn't true marriage, doesn't count religiously, so it doesn't matter what kind of people the government is marrying.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*placing pinky toe on the soap box*

I believe it is written that the separation of church and state is to keep the state out of the church due to the governmental meddling of church affairs in England at the time of the 18th century. Now we are falling right into what we were trying to escape from in the first place. 

As you said, marriage should be in the church, or mosque, not to be regulated by a tyranee(SP?) like we have now.

*takes pinky toe off of the soap box*


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> *placing pinky toe on the soap box*
> 
> I believe it is written that the separation of church and state is to keep the state out of the church due to the governmental meddling of church affairs in England at the time of the 18th century. Now we are falling right into what we were trying to escape from in the first place.
> 
> As you said, marriage should be in the church, or mosque, not to be regulated by a tyranee(SP?) like we have now.
> 
> *takes pinky toe off of the soap box*




Well, I'm glad someone agrees with me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Still working on my Adventure Path.  It's slowly coming along nicely.  Currently working on some side quests actually.    The tricky part sometimes is coming up with a coherent plot.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Still working on my Adventure Path.  It's slowly coming along nicely.  Currently working on some side quests actually.    The tricky part sometimes is coming up with a coherent plot.



that can be the trickiest part.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sometimes I feel like I come to the Hivemind and all I have are complaints.  Sadly, I haven't sleep well tonight.  Just chillin while on the computer right now.  Supposed to get together with friends tomorrow to play boardgames.  One is fine with it.  The other... is unsure because apparently he might have to cook something... it just doesn't make any sense to me.  Anyway, whether there's two or three of us, I'm sure we'll have fun, just seems weird is all.  Although I think I've complained about him in the past as well...

Sadly our gaming on Sundays seems to be more and more frustrating for everyone.  Our DM added in way too many house rules and did a fine job at limiting our power in the campaign.  So there are five players, though usually we seem to only have 3-4 people.  We are on low point buy, are a level behind where we're supposed to be, items that increase stats, AC or Saves do not exist.  Our group has been struggling this entire campaign and we've already had numerous deaths and without a way to increase AC, enemies are becoming more and more dangerous.  So far two people have died to Phantasmal Killer, which normally almost never sees anyone die because it allows for 2 saves, but without bonuses to saves or stats, our saves aren't very high.  And one of the players is pretty much ready for the campaign to end even though we just started the third book in the AP.  It seems like almost everything annoys him now.

Sadly, the DM is just not that great either.  So I have a smuggling business and I'm a membership of a thieves guild.  An NPC killed someone in this combat that I didn't really want killed, but I was unconscious and no one else stopped him.  So then the DM was like "The NPC says that we have to hide the body" even though the DM is the one that killed him.

I thought I was using my character perfectly.  I said "Easy, we'll just take him from here, hide him and then I can smuggle him out and his body will just sorta vanish somewhere far from the city".  The DM wouldn't let that happen.  So we had to think of another way.  I don't even really know.  It seemed like something so inconsequential, something that should have just sorta been handwaved, but unfortunately we didn't have anything to easily dispose of the body... except apparently there was a chute into a furnace.  However, it was too small, so the DM says "After a couple hours of chopping up the body, the last piece gets shoved down the hole.  What do you do about the blood?"  Fortunately, a caster said "I'll use prestidigitation to get rid of it all".  Finally, problem solved.

Nothing like a DM creating a problem by usage of an NPC and then forcing us to come to a gruesome way to get rid of the problem.  Thanks, DM.

Watching a bunch of clips from Last Week Tonight with John Oliver apparently made me into a foul mood.  Somewhere as I grew older, I just see the world and the greed and it disgusts me and watching Last Week Tonight pointing out so much wrong with the world just makes those feelings stronger.  As humorous as the show is, maybe I should stop watching it...

Anyway, hope everyone is doing good.  Looking forward to boardgaming today.  Woohoo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

This week has been strange.  

Several tarot card readings I  did have been on the nose, which is unusual.  

I discovered something so messed up that it was funny:

She followed a script. Everything she did when I grew suspicious, she did when at least one other person grew suspicious.  She told the same stories.  She told the same lies.

I'm glad I discovered the undeniable truth a month ago.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Both of you guys: uhm, wow. Just, wow.

Dogmoon, I had a railroading dm like that and I left the game. I couldn't take it any more, and my two friends were in agreement. We started our own game with the 4 of us. we would take turns dming. it was fun!

Relique, I use to do tarot readings back in the late '80s. something similar happened with a joke reading that was supposed to scare this guy just out of prison, a prank brew from the minds of his brothers and cousins. I read in the cards a bunch of stuff that 'was there' and was there, if you know what I am saying, and everything happened, including he ending up back in prison. 

I burnt the cards.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> This week has been strange.
> 
> Several tarot card readings I  did have been on the nose, which is unusual.
> 
> I discovered something so messed up that it was funny:
> 
> She followed a script. Everything she did when I grew suspicious, she did when at least one other person grew suspicious.  She told the same stories.  She told the same lies.
> 
> I'm glad I discovered the undeniable truth a month ago.




Yeah, it's interesting to see how those actually work.  In the movies and tv shows they like ALWAYS work out, which is funny.  But in real life the answers are either vague enough so something happens and you automatically draw connections between the reading and what happened or peoples' memories are funny and they remember the one time it worked rather than the many times it doesn't and because they focus on that one time, they believe that it works and that the other times were just misfortunate rather than the reading just got lucky the one time.

Apparently enough people tend to either believe in that crap or enjoy it so that those people stay in business... somehow...


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Both of you guys: uhm, wow. Just, wow.
> 
> Dogmoon, I had a railroading dm like that and I left the game. I couldn't take it any more, and my two friends were in agreement. We started our own game with the 4 of us. we would take turns dming. it was fun!




Well, leaving the game itself isn't going to happen because the DM is still a good friend regardless of his DMing capabilities.  Finding another DM/system/AP should be a lot easier, but like for my thoughts, I don't want to say anything if the other four people are enjoying the game.  Now, if someone decided to say something, I would add my piece, but until that happens I'm just going to chill.  I figure one day the friend who is having issues is just going to explode and that will be the end of the campaign.  *shrug*  I'm also unsure if there's anyone else currently who wants to DM.


----------



## Dog Moon

For good news, boardgaming went well.  Played the Imperial Assault boardgame, which is similar to Descent 2.0.  It's funny though, my group finds the game okay, but thinks it could use some work.  Like we think the perfect combination would be to combine the best parts of the rules of Descent 2.0, Imperial Assault and Mansions of Madness.  Each game is okay, but there are aspects of each that we dislike and some that we like.  The "Overlord" of Mansions of Madness was done well though unfortunately overall we dislike the game enough that we haven't played it since our few games shortly after we came out.... which is unfortunate since our group is big into the Lovecraft Mythis.


----------



## Dog Moon

And also on the subject of boardgames, anyone know if a "1001 Planar Encounters" thread or something similar on any forum?  Something like that would totally be useful for me since I am currently writing a Planar Adventures AP and I have a boardgame that is taking place in a Planar setting so I could use lots of ideas of cool Planar locations and encounters.

I am currently in the middle of too many projects:
Adventure Path [good progress so far, so long way to go]
Element Quest Boardgame [Newest version like 98% ready for next round of playtesting]
Planar War Boardgame [started making cards and working on mechanics]
A Dungeon Exploring Boardgame [Lightly detailed, haven't worked on it much]
Temple Wars Boardgame [About a page of notes, still playing with mechanics and goals in my head]
Space Race [another boardgame with a page of notes, based on a dream but sadly my details on paper don't seem as cool as my dream]
A Card Game [like Lord of the Rings LCG or Pathfinder Adventure Card Game, but different style and different genre]

So a lot going on, yay!    7 projects, though only like 3 with any sort of progress on them besides ideas/thoughts.  Any more ideas of things I should work on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The cards actually foretold a mixture of good and bad things.  

Two signifier cards were a knight and a queen (in my deck the specific queen was blonde).    I sometimes am compared to being a dark knight.  My nickname for her was khaleesi.

The reading started as. The queen of (????) Vexes the dark knight.

Stitching together the cards' meanings I came up with this  reading:  Past deceptions create present uncertainty.  Truth that is revealed will cause suffering endings growth and the outcome would be new opertunities for success.

Two weeks later I did another reading.  The queen and the Knight appeared again. Similar type of message.  Some BS happened and then at the end of the week I got a reply to an application I submitted.   Went on the interview and one manager said he's thinking of hiring me. He then said he wanted me to do an interview with the other manager.  I did the interview with her and I'm hired pending the results of a background check.  

I'm waiting their call back.


----------



## Scotley

Dog Moon said:


> And also on the subject of boardgames, anyone know if a "1001 Planar Encounters" thread or something similar on any forum?  Something like that would totally be useful for me since I am currently writing a Planar Adventures AP and I have a boardgame that is taking place in a Planar setting so I could use lots of ideas of cool Planar locations and encounters.
> 
> I am currently in the middle of too many projects:
> Adventure Path [good progress so far, so long way to go]
> Element Quest Boardgame [Newest version like 98% ready for next round of playtesting]
> Planar War Boardgame [started making cards and working on mechanics]
> A Dungeon Exploring Boardgame [Lightly detailed, haven't worked on it much]
> Temple Wars Boardgame [About a page of notes, still playing with mechanics and goals in my head]
> Space Race [another boardgame with a page of notes, based on a dream but sadly my details on paper don't seem as cool as my dream]
> A Card Game [like Lord of the Rings LCG or Pathfinder Adventure Card Game, but different style and different genre]
> 
> So a lot going on, yay!    7 projects, though only like 3 with any sort of progress on them besides ideas/thoughts.  Any more ideas of things I should work on.




I don't know of any plane specific lists of encounters, but there are some good lists of urban and roadside encounters over at www.roleplayingtips.com I expect that scanning through them will suggest some ideas you can use. There is also a lot of good stuff over there about situations like you described in your last post about a disconnect between the kind of game the GM is running and the kind of game the players are looking for. There are some encounter threads over on www.dandwiki.com as well. I know the 1001 threads were popular on the Wizard's boards, but I don't remember a planes specific one. Better look quick over there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Well, leaving the game itself isn't going to happen because the DM is still a good friend regardless of his DMing capabilities.  Finding another DM/system/AP should be a lot easier, but like for my thoughts, I don't want to say anything if the other four people are enjoying the game.  Now, if someone decided to say something, I would add my piece, but until that happens I'm just going to chill.  I figure one day the friend who is having issues is just going to explode and that will be the end of the campaign.  *shrug*  I'm also unsure if there's anyone else currently who wants to DM.



how about taking him out for a beer and talk with him? One on one?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> For good news, boardgaming went well.  Played the Imperial Assault boardgame, which is similar to Descent 2.0.  It's funny though, my group finds the game okay, but thinks it could use some work.  Like we think the perfect combination would be to combine the best parts of the rules of Descent 2.0, Imperial Assault and Mansions of Madness.  Each game is okay, but there are aspects of each that we dislike and some that we like.  The "Overlord" of Mansions of Madness was done well though unfortunately overall we dislike the game enough that we haven't played it since our few games shortly after we came out.... which is unfortunate since our group is big into the Lovecraft Mythis.



I have never heard of Mansions of madness, but by the title alone it sounds Lovecraftian! Maybe you need to meld those games together yourselves and make your own game?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> The cards actually foretold a mixture of good and bad things.
> 
> Two signifier cards were a knight and a queen (in my deck the specific queen was blonde).    I sometimes am compared to being a dark knight.  My nickname for her was khaleesi.
> 
> The reading started as. The queen of (????) Vexes the dark knight.
> 
> Stitching together the cards' meanings I came up with this  reading:  Past deceptions create present uncertainty.  Truth that is revealed will cause suffering endings growth and the outcome would be new opertunities for success.
> 
> Two weeks later I did another reading.  The queen and the Knight appeared again. Similar type of message.  Some BS happened and then at the end of the week I got a reply to an application I submitted.   Went on the interview and one manager said he's thinking of hiring me. He then said he wanted me to do an interview with the other manager.  I did the interview with her and I'm hired pending the results of a background check.
> 
> I'm waiting their call back.



I hope of hopes that you get the job!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> And also on the subject of boardgames, anyone know if a "1001 Planar Encounters" thread or something similar on any forum?  Something like that would totally be useful for me since I am currently writing a Planar Adventures AP and I have a boardgame that is taking place in a Planar setting so I could use lots of ideas of cool Planar locations and encounters.
> *****edit stuff****​So a lot going on, yay!    7 projects, though only like 3 with any sort of progress on them besides ideas/thoughts.  Any more ideas of things I should work on.




Perhaps you can put in a thread for the request of planer hooks? in the pathfinder thread?


----------



## Relique du Madde

- Scott

I did!  Just awaiting the call from the boss to know when I start.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wahoo! one less out of work gamer !!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> how about taking him out for a beer and talk with him? One on one?




I talked today to the main person in the group who is against the campaign, but he apparently decided that he wasn't going to say anything.  He said that he didn't want to quit if everyone else was having fun.  I said he should talk to them, but he said he wasn't going to.

As for me, well, while there are aspects of the game that annoy me, I don't dislike it enough to like start a revolution or anything.  I'm actually ready for a change away from Pathfinder.  I don't know how much I'm tired of the campaign versus how much I'm tired of Pathfinder and it could be that we start another game of Pathfinder and I'm just as frustrated.  So I'll add on if my friend or someone else steps up, but otherwise, I'll just keep on truckin.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I have never heard of Mansions of madness, but by the title alone it sounds Lovecraftian! Maybe you need to meld those games together yourselves and make your own game?




It actually IS a Lovecraft game, also produced by FFG.  The Overlord aspect of MoM is the best of the three, nicely balanced way of doing Overlord.  However, what COULD have been a neat aspect of the game [this missions] ended up being absolutely terrible.  They were supposed to provide you clues until you find the goal, but the clues tended to be too vague to follow so we ended up just wandering around everywhere almost as if they didn't exist.  And then the final part of the mission would say "In the last two rounds, if X does/does not happen, the Overlord/Players win" but because we were unable to follow the clues we either randomly happened to have what we needed or completely failed to have what we needed.  This meant that when the final card was drawn, it was basically suddenly "Overlord wins/Players win" without much chance to do anything.  Like "If the players have the key and are standing in the room, they win".  We would either have already happened to do that and were like "So we have one turn to find the key and make it to the room... even if we had the key we're three turns away from reaching the room.  Yep, we're done."

I remember one mission where we would have actually done better if we had just done absolutely nothing and stayed in the entrance room of the mission.  We would have won.  It was absurd.

But yeah, one of my projects is to make a game like Descent that solves the problems of the game and adds some new interesting things to the game to make it appeal not just to our group but others as well.  I was actually planning on originally having it be completely coop, but I think it would be too difficult to add in a little bit to make an Overlord player if so desired.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> - Scott
> 
> I did!  Just awaiting the call from the boss to know when I start.




Congrats!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I need a few more posts  . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

.. . . Just 7 more to go . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

make that 6 more to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar

almost there .. . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

at 22,997 now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

2 more . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just a wee tad more to go . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bingo! 23,000 posts !!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Bingo! 23,000 posts !!!!!!!




Dang you post too much!


----------



## Dog Moon

I think my posts per day average out to be about 1.

Totally different when I realized at one point my average posts were at least 30... ah, I miss those days.

Edit: And 30 was factoring in the current average posts plus all the time I had been a member and hadn't posted often, so looking at probably at least like 40 per day, if not more.  But that was when the hivemind was moving FAST.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I looked and saw you are at 2.02 ppd. I am at 7.30, and that is factoring in the time spent In the induced coma,


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I looked and saw you are at 2.02 ppd. I am at 7.30, and that is factoring in the time spent In the induced coma,




Well, the total average might be 2.02, but I know since the hivemind broke, my posts went WAY down.  For a while my postcount was probably closer to 2.02 per MONTH, but now I've gotten a little more talkative on EnWorld again.


----------



## Dog Moon

So yesterday in our gaming session there was this annoying trap that apparently caused people to suffer from 1 of a few effects, such as Symbol of Weakness or Symbol of Insanity.  I always hate getting hit by spells that are a higher spell level than we are a character level.  We tried several things to deal with the trap, but in the end decided our best course of action was to spend a day digging around the entire room with an adamantine arrow because of our issues with this stupid trap.

And our tank decided he was getting tired of all these effects with the saving throws or that hit his high AC so now if there is something that looks annoying we just close the door and continue on.  Although after the like third time he did that he started getting some flack from the rest of us.  hehehe.

And yes, while the DM has done some really annoying things, this campaign also just seems to be really annoying too.

Anyway, besides the terrible caravan rules in Jade Regent that literally killed the DM's desire to continue DMing the AP, I feel like Shattered Star is the worst AP we've played in, though there's some tough competition in there, to be honest.

Let's see, we started Rise of the Runelords.  I don't remember it well, but apparently the DM got tired of running it, so we quit.

I started Curse of the Crimson Throne converted to 4e and eventually we just stopped.  I thought it was part we didn't like 4e and part real life issues of the group.

Legacy of Fire was okay, but I still remember the boss fight where our tank solo'ed the boss over a river of lava while the rest of us stood on the beach and watched.  We won, yay!

Council of Thieves started off awesome, especially with the play, but the rest of it I don't even remember until we were in the middle of this fight in a statue and halfway through the combat the DM announced that we were fighting the boss of the AP.

I never played in Kingmaker, but the DM said he'd played it for another group and the Kingdom building rules were terrible.

Serpent's Skull was neat, but like the last two books were sooooo monotonous, it was ridiculous.  The DM started adding things to make the fights more interesting.  I know it's called Serpent's skull... but WAY too many serpentfolk!

Jade Regent I already mentioned above.

Shattered Star we're currently in the middle of and you can see how bad that's going!

Wrath of the Righteous was kinda neat, but ended up being WAY too easy.

I don't really know why I went through the APs, but I guess I felt like it.  Doesn't seem like a good track record, does it...

We did have better success with the following:

Age of Wyrms: awesome, IMO best AP they've done.  And probably the most challenging one too.

Savage Tide: Was decent, but we hated the fact that we spent the first part of the campaign working on building a base and stuff in the city and then sailed to a faraway land never to return.  The most interesting moment we remember was this exploding gem.  I summoned a griffin that flew it 1,000 feet off in the distance away from the town.  We're like "That should be good".  So we detonated it, but apparently it had a 1 mile radius, so we did what the enemies couldn't: destroyed the town.

Shackled City: Started off good, then DM killed it.  He apparently thought it was too easy, so he decided to make the enemies tougher but he ended up making them too tough and when we pretty much couldn't progress any farther and the DM didn't apparently find a middle ground, we quit.  [When you invade a Hill Giant lair and after the fifth attempt you've only managed to kill 1 single Hill Giant despite spending as many resources as possible, you know you got problems].  So we got tired of it...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, some write up. Thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow, some write up. Thanks!




Yeah, it wasn't intended for that to happen, but that's how it ended up...

Anyway, so in our current campaign, it looks like we're suddenly going to become Gestalt [well, a slightly limited version of it rather].  Little random, true, but the idea was thrown out there and apparently the DM finally realized that we're having issues and our frustration with the campaign has been growing.  Probably the continual "No, we don't feel like continuing to explore, we just want to get the hell out of this place" and "Eh, we close the door on the problem" eventually spoke to him.

So this won't solve every problem, of course, but at least it will fix certain problems with the campaign and maybe keep us from lynching the DM.


----------



## megamania

My computer is up and running!   Yaaahhhh!     Still getting used to Windows 10 however.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Welcome back!


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, it's nice to see old faces*.

Faces of people who have been gone for a while.  Not the faces of random old people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Yay, it's nice to see old faces*.
> 
> Faces of people who have been gone for a while.  Not the faces of random old people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> My computer is up and running!   Yaaahhhh!     Still getting used to Windows 10 however.



Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Dog Moon

So I just finished watching the Flash season 2 episode 1.  Sometimes I wish I knew more about superhero comics and stuff.  That way I could be more excited.  Like when a guy walks into Star Labs and introduces himself I can be totally excited and be like "Awesome, I love that character!" or something instead of my usual "Okay, time to google who that is and why I should be excited".

Unfortunately, I'm really only familiar with X-men and Batman, so I miss a lot on shows like the Flash and the Arrow.  [Although it also is good because then I don't see characters and am disappointed because that's not how they're supposed to be, so it has its ups and downs].

But I know if Batman suddenly walked into Star Labs, I know I would be like "OMG so freaking awesome I can't wait till next episode!" instead of some random guy that makes me go "Okay...."

Anyway, glad the Flash is on.  And Agents of SHIELD and Gotham and all the others shows I'm currently watching, some I am more excited about than others.


----------



## Blackrat

Where's my apocalypse? I was promised an apocalypse today!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, and speaking of tv, I've been watching Buffy lately. It's not nearly as crappy as I remembered it to be


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and speaking of tv, I've been watching Buffy lately. It's not nearly as crappy as I remembered it to be



It is in my netflix que.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> So I just finished watching the Flash season 2 episode 1.  Sometimes I wish I knew more about superhero comics and stuff.
> ****edit****​ *[Although it also is good because then I don't see characters and am disappointed because that's not how they're supposed to be, so it has its ups and downs].*
> 
> 
> Anyway, glad the Flash is on.  And Agents of SHIELD and Gotham and all the others shows I'm currently watching, some I am more excited about than others.



stuff in bold: I like not knowing as well, but sometimes something so vague is going on, you need to google it.

It looks like we have a cross section of shows that coincide.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Where's my apocalypse? I was promised an apocalypse today!!!



I canceled it due to a desire to keep living on earth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

However, in place of the previously scheduled Apocalypse, I give you this for your viewing pleasure:

funny imgur: d and d


----------



## Blackrat

His Holyness (that is me) approves of your appeasement. "It's this big" is my new favourite ad&d module.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, your holy greatness, I am humbled by your appeasement.


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

Good. Now bring me your gouda. And cheddar. Not that blue cheese though. It is icky.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> So I just finished watching the Flash season 2 episode 1.  Sometimes I wish I knew more about superhero comics and stuff.  That way I could be more excited.  Like when a guy walks into Star Labs and introduces himself I can be totally excited and be like "Awesome, I love that character!" or something instead of my usual "Okay, time to google who that is and why I should be excited".
> 
> 
> Anyway, glad the Flash is on.  And Agents of SHIELD and Gotham and all the others shows I'm currently watching, some I am more excited about than others.




Whose name was it?


----------



## megamania

or something like the Atom that is not the Atom but a cheap Iron Man


----------



## Scott DeWar

All I have is swiss and colby cheese and I have peanut butter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Good. Now bring me your gouda. And cheddar. Not that blue cheese though. It is icky.




That's fine as long as I get the Swiss and the Pepperjack cheeses.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Whose name was it?






Spoiler



Jay Garrick or something like that.  Apparently he was the Flash before the revised Flash but shows up from an alternate universe on occasion or something.




Okay, I don't know how to do it and I don't see the option in Advanced, so my bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOps, just ate the last of those. I can puke it back up if you want?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> OOps, just ate the last of those. I can puke it back up if you want?




If I said Yes would you actually do it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would try, but ultimately, I would probably fail.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Garrick or something like that.  Apparently he was the Flash before the revised Flash but shows up from an alternate universe on occasion or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I don't know how to do it and I don't see the option in Advanced, so my bad.




Earth 2.   The silver helmet that appeared at the end of Season one is his.    Strongly suggests he will be here for season 2.  He was a trainer to Berry Allen and the Speed Force.


----------



## megamania

Oh Cheese & Rice!    So much about the cheese.


bad pun


----------



## megamania

I may have my first issue with my new computer.  It appears to have no where to put in a small disk from the camera.    I thought that was a standard these days......


----------



## trappedslider

i think we just need one mega thread for the "republican/conservative=bad" thing..it spilled over into the religious discussion,which is why I pulled out,along with the fact that a few posters in it have a tendency to mock what I believe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I may have my first issue with my new computer.  It appears to have no where to put in a small disk from the camera.    I thought that was a standard these days......



My computer, a dell, has that slot on the front center. My other computer has a slot on the front to the right. Since it is *on the right*, it is a good computer, right, trappedslider?


----------



## megamania

This is built from scratch computer.  By oversight, they didn't include one for me.  To correct this they are sending an external adaptor.   Buggers....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah. Nice of them to correct their oversight anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

imgur strikes again:

http://imgur.com/h1lMrpt


----------



## Blackrat

4e rules? His Holyness approves the swarm of rodents in fancy furs, but disapproves the edition...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do not know the edition, as the one who sent me the link is a 5e person more then 4e. I am sorry to disappoint you oh great rodentia holynesia.


----------



## Blackrat

Looks like 4e stat block... But since I don't know what 5e stat block looks like, I can't tell for sure...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I asked and he told me homebrew 5e.


----------



## megamania

Officially back to EN World as I have posted in Storyhours again.   Poor John Play-  time traveled to the age of the Dragon / Fiend War near the creation of Eberron.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is any one having connection issues here? besides me that is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not me.


----------



## Blackrat

Since I have not formed an opinion for 5e yet, I approve. I've heard good things about it so I'm cautiously positive until I get the chance to form informed opinion...


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> My computer, a dell, has that slot on the front center. My other computer has a slot on the front to the right. Since it is *on the right*, it is a good computer, right, trappedslider?




i don't know ask those who keep beating the same drum over and over again  as for my own SD slots, my laptop has one and I just boguht a card reader for my desktop


----------



## megamania

Quiet morning but Oktober Fest in Bennington this afternoon.   Wife and Son-in-Law going.   I am the set driver (yah).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We'll, even if you can't drink, there will still be fun to be had.  Plus things to eat like wurst, schnitzel, and the like, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmm...wurst & schnitzel...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Stop that, I gittin hungry!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah jest had lunch at mah fav'rit' local Vietnamese jernt, Pho Yen Phi: 2 fantastic egg rolls, and a small bowl of spicy beef stew with a buttered French roll. (I also poached some of my Mom's Shaken Beef w/noodles- she couldn't finish it off.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

1/2 doz traditional Vietnamese  egg rolls.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I could do that, from the right place.

In general, I think the Vietnamese take on egg rolls is best.  However, there is a Chinese restaurant about a 15 minute drive from my house that serves these fanDAMNtastic vegetarian egg rolls which are just nicely seasoned cabbage, onion and carrots in a thin wrap, expertly fried.

My typical order is 4 for me alone... _*oink, oink*_


----------



## Scott DeWar

I ate all 6 as soon as they were not so hot to melt my face.  fandicious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't blame you.

I'm JEALOUS, but I don't blame you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for now, I will return home for Hebrew national hotdogs or sloppy joes made with medium hot taco seasoning.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey guys! tomorrow is Monday!! yahoo!!

[video=youtube;IKqV7DB8Iwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKqV7DB8Iwg[/video]

I love Mondays (With hyper consumption of coffee)


----------



## megamania

Day for some!


----------



## megamania

Did the Chinese thing earlier this week.  Egg rolls with fried rice and spiced chicken.   Always a favorite and always a diabetic disaster for two days following.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I do not know the edition, as the one who sent me the link is a 5e person more then 4e. I am sorry to disappoint you oh great rodentia holynesia.




Heh- Long live 3.5


----------



## megamania

I assume folks here heard of The Shannara Stones? novel series.    Any good?   MTV is making it into a TV series and it has my curiousity.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have never read the books, but I know the name of them. I hope they are well made tv shows.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Heh- Long live 3.5




Well, its not dead yet. Knightfall has about 3 games going in 3.5


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I assume folks here heard of The Shannara Stones? novel series.    Any good?   MTV is making it into a TV series and it has my curiousity.




I liked them.

Some critique them as being LotR ripoffs, but their similarities are just skin deep.  And the deeper you delve into the series, the more pronounced and obvious the differences become.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I assume folks here heard of The Shannara Stones? novel series.    Any good?   MTV is making it into a TV series and it has my curiousity.




Yeah, I used to read them.  You funny, when I heard that MTV is doing the series I was like wtf.... but actually when I saw the trailer I was impressed.  It looks like it could be pretty good.

As long as they don't ruin it like how the Sword of Truth series was ruined.  If they had actually followed the books it might have been decent, but they decided to totally go a different route.  Like if Game of Thrones didn't follow the plot of the books everyone would be like wtf...


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, its not dead yet. Knightfall has about 3 games going in 3.5





Most certainly isn't. I'm starting that 3.5 tabletop game in few weeks also.

In other news. 5 years married now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Congrats & condolences!


----------



## megamania

Hoping to start a new campaign but my soon to be son-in-law is dragging his feet to finish his character.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Hoping to start a new campaign but my soon to be son-in-law is dragging his feet to finish his character.




What class/ classes?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey blackrat, what sound do you get when hitting an ochre jelly with a slashing weapon?

[sblock=answer]oh !!![/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> What class/ classes?




Can't do anything simple..... 1/2 lizardfolk warrior-type.... for Eberron


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey blackrat, what sound do you get when hitting an ochre jelly with a slashing weapon?
> 
> [sblock=answer]oh !!![/sblock]




I was thinking a scene from Hotel Transylvania II with the blob riding in his sidecar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I was thinking a scene from Hotel Transylvania II with the blob riding in his sidecar.




never seen that. Sorry. I does bring about some interesting imagination though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Can't do anything simple..... 1/2 lizardfolk warrior-type.... for Eberron



Is that like a half elf, but of lizard folk instead? I have never heard of this before.


----------



## megamania

Not really clear myself.  He is a template on himself.   I'll look at it more.   May treat it as a +1 ELC.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> never seen that. Sorry. I does bring about some interesting imagination though.




Branches trees would strike him in the face and "ooze" thru.   Now do it is fast motion with an excited look of going somewhere fun and new.


----------



## megamania

Nurse just called.   The Wound Vac may be going away as of today.    W-H-A-H-HOOOOOOOWIE!!!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Great!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am REALLY glad for you!!!


----------



## megamania

No Wound Vac, just special foam and gauze but it's soaked at only 12 hrs.  We'll see.  May be premature.


----------



## megamania

The article on 3-D printing is making me wonder where our hobby is heading as for miniatures and props.   I need to spend some time looking into this more.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If you can get it, I recommend gelled saline to keep the wound moist. It is the best stuff I have had the pleasure of using on my wounds!!!

Also, if a wound nurse wants to use silver nitrate to prevent hypergranulation, let them.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> The article on 3-D printing is making me wonder where our hobby is heading as for miniatures and props.   I need to spend some time looking into this more.




Well the printer I worked with was not so great on fine details, but I've seen one that could do old warhammer minis quality. Now, once the price on that kind of printer drops to under 1000€, I'm so getting one  I'll print my house full of 40k props


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> If you can get it, I recommend gelled saline to keep the wound moist. It is the best stuff I have had the pleasure of using on my wounds!!!
> 
> Also, if a wound nurse wants to use silver nitrate to prevent hypergranulation, let them.




Using Silver now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Using Silver now.



 What do you think off it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Well the printer I worked with was not so great on fine details, but I've seen one that could do old warhammer minis quality. Now, once the price on that kind of printer drops to under 1000€, I'm so getting one  I'll print my house full of 40k props



I am picturing a 4 x 8 sheet of plywood with terrain markers and buildings every where, and an advancing 40k army of 1/2mech-1/2 ogres marching with hunger in their eyes . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, forgive me, but I have been hit by another memory fault from the coma/intestine thing. I am watching Arrow and Damian dark is the bad guy in this episode. Who was he? and why would he be associated with the hive?


----------



## trappedslider

I'm tempted to start playing The Sims 3 again...


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> What do you think off it?




The nurses (they always say this however) say it is healing better.    Asked if my skin would turn blue (remember the politician whom drank silver and skin turned blue?).

See a plastic surgery doctor on Monday to discuss taking pieces of me and rearranging them to heal faster.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, forgive me, but I have been hit by another memory fault from the coma/intestine thing. I am watching Arrow and Damian dark is the bad guy in this episode. Who was he? and why would he be associated with the hive?




I don't remember the name.  The Hive I thought was a Teen Titans villainous group.


----------



## Herobizkit

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]:

From the Arrow wikia --



> In the DC comics, Darhk is responsible for reforming the H.I.V.E. into a more cohesive terrorist organization, as opposed to being a generic robe-wearing cabal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Herobizkit said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]:
> 
> From the Arrow wikia --In the DC comics, Darhk is responsible for reforming the H.I.V.E. into a more cohesive terrorist organization, as opposed to being a generic robe-wearing cabal.




But I thought THIS was THE HIVE? And we are NOT terrorists!!


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> But I thought THIS was THE HIVE? And we are NOT terrorists!!




Depends... They still keep insisting I spread terror and mayhem during the medievals... It was a misunderstanding...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Depends... They still keep insisting I spread terror and mayhem during the medievals... It was a misunderstanding...




I am SURE  it was.


----------



## megamania

WA-HOO!

Just ran the first adventure to my newest campaign in Eberron- Morgrave Adventures.  

First game in a looooong time.

many laughs and zany events (as usual).  Dwarven Inquisitor on the run from the crimelords of Sharn, a Goliath brawler with the mind of a child and a lizardfolk that we all believe is a ranger but in fact an assassin and follower of The Devourer.


Feels good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What a wild bunch!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MmmmmMMMMmmmm....gaming.


----------



## Herobizkit

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] Glad to see you back on the boards, man.  We have to get you on Roll20 someday...

Speaking of, DOES EnWorld have a dedicated Roll20 group?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was traveling and away from free & unfettered use of a computer for a couple weeks.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> But I thought THIS was THE HIVE? And we are NOT terrorists!!




speak for yourself


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> What a wild bunch!!




Finished the storyhour and I will be posting it a bit each day.    Sooooo much depth already.   I am really proud of how my son creates and plays his characters.   I both hate and feel sorry for his dwarf at the same time yet it makes sense.   Slowly revealing Hardfist's (the goliath brawler) background also.   Daniel, my future son-in-law is playing the lizardfolk ranger (assassin) and he is doing a good job as this is only his second character and about his fourth game.

Had so much fun we are playing the second adventure today.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was traveling and away from free & unfettered use of a computer for a couple weeks.




Good to see you return to Planet Alcatraz and EN World


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its been ded quiet without you Danny!@


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The dead SHOULD be quiet!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...oh, wait...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Brainzzzzz*

brains take away painzzzz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Teh braaaaaains in Spaaaaaain staaaay maaaaaaainly on the plaaaaaate...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Funny, but true*

I am watching Supernatural season 1 episode 17: Hell House. I am 34:51 into the episode when I see the camaraman's or mike man's left arm and some equipment. I am going to try and get the screenshot on here.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

forgive me, but what is roll20?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Scott DeWar said:


> brains take away painzzzz



nice self portrait there


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yesterday was good: turned 48, got some nice gifts, ate some nice food, drank some nice booze.  Slept like a log.


----------



## megamania

Happy belated B-day


----------



## megamania

I saw the plastic surgeon today.   He honestly doesn't know why I was sent there for evaluation.   Suggested I should be fully healed by Thanksgiving .

Time to talk with HR / Nurse at the factory


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am getting ready to apply as a fork lift operator at Coca-cola, myself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Probably takes a bit of skill to lift A Coca-Cola with a fork...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I misspelled that, it should have been a spork lift. The spoon portion should work well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whew, making high level NPCs is tricky.  Spellcasters are the worst!  And trying to make a viable Eldritch Knight is tricky.  I keep wanting to do Magus, but I feel like I already have too many Magus' in the campaign!


----------



## Dog Moon

On a random note.... Steven Seagall needs to seriously get in shape.  You know it's a bad sign when the actor has gotten so fat he has to wear a jacket the entire time to make it not so noticeable.  He's done that for at LEAST the last two movies [that I've seen; I kinda got tired of the actor a while ago and now just have the movies on in the background when I'm doing other stuff].

Yeah yeah, I know he's been around for a while, but if he's going to continue doing action films, he should get in shape for the part... or he should start trying to do other roles...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nothin' wrong with chubby kung fu!  It worked for Sammo Hung.  Aaaaand a certain panda...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...hmmm...

I dare a filmmaker try to get Segal into some B&W makeup for his next film...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I dare ANY film maker to TRY and get Steven Seagull to do anything he don't want to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[HI][/HI]







Scott DeWar said:


> I dare ANY film maker to TRY and get Steven Seagull to do anything he don't want to.




Good point- because then _THIS_ would happen:
[video=youtube;0Frt0X2ojDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Frt0X2ojDQ&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Man, just seeing that still shot makes me buckle over in pain.

endured 2 minutes of cringe worthy video. Ouch. That last one where the wu xu punch to the feels was funny though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In Spanish speaking countries, he is known as "El Lowblow".


----------



## Scott DeWar

The wolf? Oh wait, the is el lobo. Never mind.


----------



## megamania

Too much drink and fame......

In his prime he was a scary person.  many rumors about his international fights before becoming an "actor"


----------



## megamania

magic using NPCs of any level are a pill to do.   Soooooo many things and spells to consider.     But that is what makes them fun- their unpredictability.


----------



## megamania

Since most of my games are in Sharn lately I have been doing many "expert" NPCs lately.   Professors, merchants, noblemen etc....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sometimes for NPC's I use a pre existing pc for bits and pieces, such as things so complicated as spell books. You can drop a lot of money in a spell book with scroll costs to figure in.

Also i was listening to this music for the fun of it::
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quyGgIIItCM


----------



## Blackrat

I still use etools by Code Monkey. That program is probably the best d&d character builder ever. Getting it might prove rather challenging these days though. But creating a lvl 40 npc druid/bard/barbarian/whatever in 20minutes is just fun


----------



## Scott DeWar

Why would it be a challenge to get these days?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> magic using NPCs of any level are a pill to do.   Soooooo many things and spells to consider.     But that is what makes them fun- their unpredictability.




Oh, most definitely.  Finally got most of the spells for the Transmuter.  Which is funny because they're going to expect him to be a Necromancer since he's becoming a Lich, but no, he's a Transmuter.  And his Persistent Gr. Spell Focus Disintegrate and Quickened Baleful Polymorph's should throw the PCs for a loop, especially since he has a Demilich for an Ally trying to Gr. Bestow Curse on them.  And if they're having trouble, Quickened Enervation should hurt their saves a little bit more.  

Having trouble with the Cleric Necro worshipper of Orcus though.  Seemed to make sense at the time when I was making him, but the spell list doesn't seem to support that thought very well.  Might have to do something else...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I still use etools by Code Monkey. That program is probably the best d&d character builder ever. Getting it might prove rather challenging these days though. But creating a lvl 40 npc druid/bard/barbarian/whatever in 20minutes is just fun




I remember trying etools back in the day.  For some reason there was something I didn't like about it, though I don't remember what.  Either way, I don't think it does Pathfinder though.  There's always Herolab, but it's WAY too expensive unfortunately.


----------



## Dog Moon

And in semi-related news, the campaign that I was in just imploded.  So not this past Sunday, but the Sunday before, there was a near TPK.  So 3 of us began to make new characters.  We well did... we made characters min-maxed for damage.  One player, the one who has had the most difficult time with the campaign thus far made a character around summoning shadows and strength draining our enemies.  So for one day our party ended up rocking the adventure even though we were two levels behind in the adventure and the campaign had ridiculous house rules.

So the DM decided he didn't like the idea of a player constantly having Shadows around dealing strength damage, so he said that wasn't going to work.  So the player said he was going to make a new character.

The DM FINALLY realized that something was off with the campaign so he decided to ask everyone and see what their opinions were whether we should continue or stop.  Most of us felt that was fair.  I know while I was frustrated at the campaign, if the majority was having fun, I would have stuck with it.  While frustrating, hanging out with friends was still enjoyable.  I know another person thought the same as me.

Unfortunately, even before waiting to hear back what everyone thought, the unhappy player decided that he was just going to stop being a part of the campaign.  I don't think he quite came right and said "Either we quit this campaign or I quit gaming" but it was basically what happened.  Considering we've all been friends for like 15 years, well, it was decided that the campaign was to be ended regardless of how everyone else thought of the campaign.  I know several of us thought that was kind of a jerk move.  The campaign might have ended anyway, but now we'll never know.

So... I will be DMing.  Not sure what yet.  I gave everyone a list of options and am now waiting to hear back from three of the others to see what they are interested in.  Hopefully, we can get everything figured out and actually play on Sunday rather than spending the day making characters for whatever game/system we decide to play.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> And in semi-related news, the campaign that I was in just imploded.



 that sucks. i hate when that happens. I like the shadow summoner idea. I will steal this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, we all remember everyone else's jerk moves very clearly, but our own are often well hidden behind a pea-soup fog of forgetfulness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Having trouble with the Cleric Necro worshipper of Orcus though.  Seemed to make sense at the time when I was making him, but the spell list doesn't seem to support that thought very well.  Might have to do something else...



What's the issue- Orcus' thing is ruling undead, after all.

What edition?


----------



## Scott DeWar

cleric, I believe what he said was pathfinder, lists these on the spell filter on d20 prd for core only:

Bleed (Lvl 0)
Cause Fear (Lvl 1)
Curse Water (Lvl 1)
Deathwatch (Lvl 1)
Doom (Lvl 1)
Inflict Light Wounds (Lvl 1)
Blindness/Deafness (Lvl 2*)
Death Knell (Lvl 2*)
Inflict Moderate Wounds (Lvl 2*)
Gentle Repose (Lvl 3*)
Inflict Serious Wounds (Lvl 3*)
Speak with Dead (Lvl 3)
Animate Dead (Lvl 4*)
Bestow Curse (Lvl 4*)
Contagion (Lvl 4*)
Death Ward (Lvl 4*)
Inflict Critical Wounds (Lvl 4*)
Poison (Lvl 4*)
Inflict Light Wounds, Mass (Lvl 5*)
Mark of Justice (Lvl 5*)
Slay Living (Lvl 5*)
Symbol of Pain (Lvl 5)
Create Undead (Lvl 6)
Harm (Lvl 6*)
Inflict Moderate Wounds, Mass (Lvl 6*)
Symbol of Fear (Lvl 6)
Undeath to Death (Lvl 6)
Destruction (Lvl 7*)
Inflict Serious Wounds, Mass (Lvl 7*)
Symbol Of Weakness (Lvl 7)
Create Greater Undead (Lvl 8)
Inflict Critical Wounds, Mass (Lvl 8*)
Symbol of Death (Lvl 8)
Astral Projection (Lvl 9)
Energy Drain (Lvl 9)
Soul Bind (Lvl 9)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ahh- don't know Pathfinder well enough to help.


----------



## Darkness

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, we all remember everyone else's jerk moves very clearly, but our own are often well hidden behind a pea-soup fog of forgetfulness.



Actually, I'm acutely aware of, and happy with, my jerk moves as an RPG player. 

(The vast majority of the time, I'm the GM. In the rare cases when I'm a player, I strongly tend to prioritize the party's concerns. So... In the unlikely case when I as a player end up coming down hard on one or more other PCs, it's either because we elected to play a PVP game in the first place or else for a damn good reason.)


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> cleric, I believe what he said was pathfinder, lists these on the spell filter on d20 prd for core only:
> 
> Bleed (Lvl 0)
> Cause Fear (Lvl 1)
> Curse Water (Lvl 1)
> Deathwatch (Lvl 1)
> Doom (Lvl 1)
> Inflict Light Wounds (Lvl 1)
> Blindness/Deafness (Lvl 2*)
> Death Knell (Lvl 2*)
> Inflict Moderate Wounds (Lvl 2*)
> Gentle Repose (Lvl 3*)
> Inflict Serious Wounds (Lvl 3*)
> Speak with Dead (Lvl 3)
> Animate Dead (Lvl 4*)
> Bestow Curse (Lvl 4*)
> Contagion (Lvl 4*)
> Death Ward (Lvl 4*)
> Inflict Critical Wounds (Lvl 4*)
> Poison (Lvl 4*)
> Inflict Light Wounds, Mass (Lvl 5*)
> Mark of Justice (Lvl 5*)
> Slay Living (Lvl 5*)
> Symbol of Pain (Lvl 5)
> Create Undead (Lvl 6)
> Harm (Lvl 6*)
> Inflict Moderate Wounds, Mass (Lvl 6*)
> Symbol of Fear (Lvl 6)
> Undeath to Death (Lvl 6)
> Destruction (Lvl 7*)
> Inflict Serious Wounds, Mass (Lvl 7*)
> Symbol Of Weakness (Lvl 7)
> Create Greater Undead (Lvl 8)
> Inflict Critical Wounds, Mass (Lvl 8*)
> Symbol of Death (Lvl 8)
> Astral Projection (Lvl 9)
> Energy Drain (Lvl 9)
> Soul Bind (Lvl 9)




This looks like a decent spell-list to base things on.  Thanks!


----------



## megamania

I have had several groups implode.   Two brothers that defended each other when doing stupid things was the first.  Then a party where the DM catered to his best friend.  There was the 4 hour argument about the use of a cursed ring.   My own- 3/4 of the group got involved with drugs.    Now it's more about growing up and having families.  game time is limited-  myself included.


----------



## megamania

So much about Pathfinder that I like and so much I just can't seem to wrap my mind around.    Pathfinder feels like a power creep in slow motion.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What's the issue- Orcus' thing is ruling undead, after all.
> 
> What edition?




Yeah, that's why I picked Orcus.  I want it to be the PCs go looking for the Necromancer and when they find the Necromancer [who is a Cleric], a Succubus Monk who is basically is S.O., a Banshee that was his previous love until the betrayal, a bone construct, and some minions... which I'm thinking about using Half-Fiend Juju Zombie Ettins.  So yes the Necromancer has some Undead minions, but there's also some minions that hopefully will catch the PCs off guard.  If anyone has some other suggestions, feel free to let me know.  

I am particularly fond of the Succubus, though I have to make sure the rules work the way I think they do.  The idea is to take some grapple feats, allowing her to quickly pin an opponent and then fly off with the person while the person is still pinned and go kissy kissy until the person is level drained to death. Hehehe...


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Pathfinder feels like a power creep in slow motion.



Is it that different from 3.0/3.5?


----------



## trappedslider

I feel slightly tempted to open an AMA thread in the AMA section about my faith


----------



## Herobizkit

Make sure you do it in the Politics/Religion allowed thread instead, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Why would it be a challenge to get these days?





You can't buy it anywhere anymore, so getting it legally is impossible and last time I looked, it wasn't available on torrent sites either.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I remember trying etools back in the day.  For some reason there was something I didn't like about it, though I don't remember what.  Either way, I don't think it does Pathfinder though.  There's always Herolab, but it's WAY too expensive unfortunately.






It has rather steep learning curve, so that might have put you off. And yeah, they stopped making it before pathfinder. You could input the data yourself to the last version, but that's a hassle


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pathfinder's power creep was toned way down compared to 3.x, but there is still a creep. No matter the edition, there will always be an imbalance because there will always be powergamers. I prefer Pathfinder over anything else, and won't play 4.x or 5.x even though I tried 5th ed. But I will stop there because I will not instigate an edition war, not even here.

One nice thing about pathfinder is you can convert 3.5 characters to pf and reverse it, even throw in 3.5 material into a pf game or vice versa.


----------



## trappedslider

My ceramic projects that are done and i can take home


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bowls to hold dice in?


----------



## Blackrat

Man, they look as awesomely disfigured as my ceramics back in school. Mine are now bowls to hold my wife's jewelry


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Man, they look as awesomely disfigured as my ceramics back in school. Mine are now bowls to hold my wife's jewelry



her treasures in the treasure chests.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> I feel slightly tempted to open an AMA thread in the AMA section about my faith




What IS your faith?

Edit: I just meant if it was something like Christian or something, that doesn't seem like something people would need to ask you about.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> What IS your faith?
> 
> Edit: I just meant if it was something like Christian or something, that doesn't seem like something people would need to ask you about.




I'm a member of The Church Of Jesus Christ of Layter-day Saints (mormon)


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> I'm a member of The Church Of Jesus Christ of Layter-day Saints (mormon)




Ah.  Thanks.

I used to know someone who was Mormon, so I knew a little bit, but I lost contact with that person a while ago.


----------



## megamania

Going to have DM burn out at this rate.   The family wants to play again this weekend.  Running out of time as I crank out a long adventure of find "x" person then collect "x" person whom has gone through several countries to a lost ruin.   And others want this same person.   Lotta NPCs to develop in that time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maybe you might want to consider simpler campaigns?


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Going to have DM burn out at this rate. ... Lotta NPCs to develop in that time.



Would it be at all possible for you to steal (much of) the cast of one or more series of your choice instead of creating all those NPCs entirely by yourself?


----------



## megamania

I'm trying something different.  Instead of normal XP I am having PCs level up once per three adventures.  Makes it easier for planning adventures out and for them to "build" as we go.

Since it was the beginning, I aimed for role-playing with the first two adventures to develop characters and background.  Not a lot of encounters / combat this way.  For the third adventure I am making this up a bit.  What I didn't expect was the enthusiasm and want to play again so quickly.

Fortunately I keep copies of all NPCs and creatures in the computer (and it was saved Yes) which is helping.   Just adjustments by level or belief system.  quicker fix that starting from scratch.    

Made a lot of progress today.  Travel from Sharn to Passage to Eldeen to the ruins with encounters and NPCs complete.   Now I have 20 hrs to do the ruins (maps).  NPcs are done.  maybe a creature / trap or two to create still.    With Mt Dew on my side I should complete it in time.


----------



## megamania

In other wonderous news.... the IRS wants my backend.    they say not everything was declared.  Looking at it, the preparer screwed it up.  So tomorrow I find out if H&R Block backs up their work and pays for the money owed that they either missed or never entered.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> In other wonderous news.... the IRS wants my backend.    they say not everything was declared.  Looking at it, the preparer screwed it up.  So tomorrow I find out if H&R Block backs up their work and pays for the money owed that they either missed or never entered.




[video=youtube;22HcvlmfRZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22HcvlmfRZY[/video]


----------



## megamania

HR Block is only open on Tuesdays during none busy months.   sigh..... until then.


----------



## megamania

Six full color maps of the ruins are complete.   Now to fill with nasties and the new owners- The Emerald Claw.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Emerald Claw - sounds wonderfully diabolical. bua ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Me likey!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Emerald Claw - sounds wonderfully diabolical. bua ha ha ha ha ha!!!!




Oh it is.   PCs are being led to believe the Emerald Claw are after the NPC they are trying to find.   In truth, he acts as a scout for them.  He IS an Emerald Claw member


----------



## megamania

Mix in some nasty vegetation encounters on the outside and aberration / Claw inside the ruins......   Evil Grinchy grin on DM's face


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Mix in some nasty vegetation encounters...




Beware the leafy terror of..._ARUGALA!!!_


----------



## Scott DeWar

those look like oak leaves.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oak leaves probably taste better.


----------



## Scott DeWar

There are oak leaves at Vanderbilt university, let me try those and I will let you know.
_*B*__*L*__*E*__*C*__*H*__*!*__* N*__*O*__*T *__*B*__*E*__*T*__*T*__*E*__*R*__*!*__*!*__*!*__*!*_​


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm trying something different.  Instead of normal XP I am having PCs level up once per three adventures.  Makes it easier for planning adventures out and for them to "build" as we go.




Yeah, our group tends to do this more than anything.  The DM of our last game [Shattered Star] tracked XP for completing quests and killing monsters and by the middle of the third book we were 2 levels behind.  Which led to the inevitable near TPK which led to the inevitable massively minmaxing our characters only for combat which is what led to the inevitable explosion and my current preparations of a Shadowrun Campaign.  

[Although to be fair, that wasn't the only thing that led to the explosion of the campaign, as you've seen if you'd read any of my previous posts]


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> In other wonderous news.... the IRS wants my backend.    they say not everything was declared.  Looking at it, the preparer screwed it up.  So tomorrow I find out if H&R Block backs up their work and pays for the money owed that they either missed or never entered.




I haven't had the IRS come after me, but apparently Unemployment wants money from me.

I've applied for Unemployment 3 times in my life.

1) Didn't get it.  My bosses were being s and I could tell they were trying to get around to firing me but didn't have the balls to do it.  One of my finest moments, I always thought.  In the meeting they sort of stopped as if they didn't know how to continue.  I said "Are you done?  Good, then I quit.  I still worked one week, so I'll be back this Friday to pick up my check.  Good bye."  I guess I kinda understand why Unemployment didn't pay me anything, but I wasn't expecting to quit, so it REALLY sucked.

2) I got Unemployment.  Woohoo!

3) I failed to get Unemployment.  I was let go from work because I ended up not showing up due to circumstances beyond my control.  Unfortunately not only did work not take me back even after I explained, but apparently those circumstances weren't good enough for Unemployment.  And then for some reason not only did they not give me Unemployment but because of a mistake I had made somewhere, they decided I didn't deserve the Unemployment that I got on try 2).

So now they are claiming I owe them like $7,000.  Which is utterly ridiculous.  The worst part is that I haven't worked since December of last year and Unemployment keeps sending me random notices for $7,000.  Crappy thing is that I tried to appeal, but apparently I missed the deadline by like 1 day, so they refused to listen to my appeal.

So yeah, they aren't being as ruthless as the IRS likely would be, but I totally understand about government agencies being annoying and demanding money.


----------



## megamania

ARGH!    Game postponed due to last minute change of plans by half the players.  I wanted to start / finish this adventure this weekend.  Oh well.....


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> ARGH!    Game postponed due to last minute change of plans by half the players.  I wanted to start / finish this adventure this weekend.  Oh well.....




Game postponed here too. Wife got flu, and I don't want to run the game without her, so this weeks 40k adventure got postponed. On plus note, we got date set for the start of the 3.5 D&D game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Sigh* I haven't had a table top game since January of 2013. *sob**whimper*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had two sessions since Oct. 28, 2013.

Played other great games- board games, card games, etc.- in that period, but not RPGs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't even have board games to play.  pbp is all I have. I have one friend and his wife who are gamers, but we don't play the same edition and neither will bend. He is a bit of a broney, and that ain't my gig at all, not to mention he is fifth ed, I am 3.5 / pathfinder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION],  Have you ever seen a bridge like the one on this guitar? Does it offer any advantage over normal bridges?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeahs that's a Babicz.  Very nice guitars.
http://babiczguitars.com

It is patented and is unique to them.  Supposedly, it offers superior distribution of force on the guitar's top- the weakest part of the guitar.  This means it is less succeptible to certain kinds of deterioration over time AND should offer better resonance.
http://babiczguitars.com/lateral-compression-soundboard.htm


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just showed the websight and your post on the guitar to the worship leader at my church, he will look into it more when he gets home.


----------



## trappedslider

So, I've already made my choice about one class for next semester:
THTR 106 (THTR 1013) - Introduction to Theatre. Three credit hours. The course includes the entire
process of producing a play, from the selection of script and auditions, publicity and ticket sales, through
the production and strike.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I just showed the websight and your post on the guitar to the worship leader at my church, he will look into it more when he gets home.




Is he shopping for new gear?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> So, I've already made my choice about one class for next semester:
> THTR 106 (THTR 1013) - Introduction to Theatre. Three credit hours. The course includes the entire
> process of producing a play, from the selection of script and auditions, publicity and ticket sales, through
> the production and strike.



Enjoy your foray into things thespianic!


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Had two sessions since Oct. 28, 2013.
> 
> Played other great games- board games, card games, etc.- in that period, but not RPGs.




Never could get into other games.  Bought the card game with the Zombies and no one wants to take the time to learn how to play.   Kinda sucks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is he shopping for new gear?



not at the present, he works for Subway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just don't want to spend money on stuff That I my never use, ergo- I have $$ in 3.5 and PF and that is all I can invest in.


----------



## Scott DeWar

On an aside, I just saw a scene I would have expected from a pink panther movie:

Bones, the doner in the drink.

I saw The character "Bones" In a room of mourners walk up to a cadaber and , well, you see what she did. You can imgine the response would be something out of a pink panther movie with an inspector clusau gafau'


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I guess the one good thing about me is that my group has been gaming fairly consistently.  I hope you all are able to find games soon!  Not much of a gamer without any gaming!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> not at the present, he works for Subway.




Soooo...it's TORTURE you have in mind, then!  Good on ya!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bua ha ha ha ha ha, uh, ahem, *cough* I think that might be a possible motive . . . . .


----------



## megamania

Just finished some gaming.  Got further than I expected.  Next weekend we explore the ruins to find Jaxen Willowtrender and then update characters.    Suspect if include everything the monitors may caution me..... we'll see.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Just finished some gaming.  Got further than I expected.  Next weekend we explore the ruins to find Jaxen Willowtrender and then update characters.    Suspect if include everything the monitors may caution me..... we'll see.




Good that it's going well.  My group's foray into Shadowrun is doing okay as well.  Only two things are tricky:

1) We don't know the system very well.  It literally took us like a half hour to figure out the rules for throwing a grenade.  But this will get better with time and as we all realize what rules we need to check up on for next week.

2) My group doesn't seem very proactive.  I read a little intro to start the mission [the characters are fairly new to town, so they don't really know anybody], but they don't really do anything.  Like they did ask why they were chosen, but they never bothered to find information on who the person is at all.  Which is a minor thing, but then after like a minute I'm like "sooooo, what do you do?"  I think it may just be a setting difference.  I think they're too used to Pathfinder APs where most of the time we just say "Next room" and things happen to them rather them taking the initiative.  I'll think after a few missions they'll get used to it though.  Hopefully.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Are the familiar with cyberpunk at all?  Unfamiliarity with the genre & its conventions could affect their learning curve.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Are the familiar with cyberpunk at all?  Unfamiliarity with the genre & its conventions could affect their learning curve.




Our group has some familiarity with it, we just tend to be a primarily fantasy setting group.  Like the group doesn't mind cyberpunk [as a whole], but only like as a splash for a change of place temporarily between fantasy campaigns.

So while I agree that the setting is a little different and a little strange, I think the biggest thing that we need to get used to [besides the ruleset of course] is just the different playstyle.


----------



## trappedslider

My ceramics teacher said thanks for being caught up and even ahead on my projects. She even said that I may be bale to sleep in soon


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a great respect for anyone who can do ceramics, even passingly- it was one area in the fine arts I never got the hang of.  I can sculpt , so most of my stuff looked good...until it came time for firing.

Worst ever: my dragon blew up in the kiln, taking several other people's projects with it.

Every time I think about going back to it with something like PMC, I have flashbacks and decide against it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

For some reason, my settings show I have this thread with new posts, but it ends with Danny A's post. with no clearing of the post. huh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Spooooooky!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Spooooooky!




no, this is spooky:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc

or this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5IUxtiweLw

then there is this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQqSg971Org

You are welcome and happy all hallows eve

BUA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Danny, this is for you:


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Danny, this is for you:




My first thought was.... how do you play that if you're back is to it.

My second thought was... of that Southpark episode where someone said people were sitting on the toilets backwards and that they were designed with the little shelf on the back so you could do things while pooping.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just finished handing out candy to all the little- and not so little- guys & ghouls.  Had a big turnout tonight- almost ran out of treats!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I slept through it all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Netflix pays off once again. I am watching Supernatural from the beginning and I found an episode, "Roadkill" that I have never seen.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> *Sigh* I haven't had a table top game since January of 2013. *sob**whimper*





Dannyalcatraz said:


> Had two sessions since Oct. 28, 2013.
> 
> Played other great games- board games, card games, etc.- in that period, but not RPGs.



Woah. I've been somewhat distraught regarding my (lack of) RPG achievements in recent years, but I do have multiple sessions in a year. 

I hope you guys will absolutely drown in freakin' awesome RPG sessions soon. In a good way, of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I am marooned in Nashville with no vehicle to get around (City is too spread out and with my lungs not fully healed bike riding is out.), As soon as I get a job to raise $3000 to move back to Columbia Missouri I can get back to my old game group. GlassEye is my GM.


----------



## megamania

I can't seem to keep a game going without it being my family at this point.    Groups die from personal issues, to family, to weather to even in-fighting of the group.    I would love a good solid once a month campaign with the same 4-6 people with no hang-ups or issues whose last name isn't Farrell.   

Need to ask Santa for it I guess.


----------



## megamania

I was suspose to play this past weekend but didn't.   One member had to work OT or else, on Sunday, this same person's couldn't work due to future wife getting the day unexpectly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, at least there is a game for you!! I am glad you have that!


----------



## Blackrat

Watching Gotham. Weak start, but ever since Zsasz entered the show it has been getting better


----------



## Scott DeWar

I watch that on Hulu, but I started the whole thing on Netflix and got to see a couple of episodes I missed somehow.


----------



## Blackrat

We got season 1 on netflix in Finland last weekend. Halfway through now


----------



## Scott DeWar

Finland. You have snow already, right?

another question, Was Estonia a part of Finland at any time in history?


----------



## Blackrat

Thank Tzeentch no, and not that I know of. Estonia and Finland were part of Russian Empire at the same time, I think. And the two people have sibling languages.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, two children of mother Russia?


----------



## Blackrat

Not really no... Finland used to be part of Sweden until the start of 19th century when Russia conquered us. And before that we were part of Denmark, along with Sweden. Before that, Finland was known as the place where Vikings didn't dare to raid 'cause Finns were too damned crazy...

As for Estonian history, I don't really know...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> . . . . . .*edit really cool stuff . . . . . * Before that, Finland was known as the place where Vikings didn't dare to raid 'cause Finns were too damned crazy...
> 
> As for Estonian history, I don't really know...




too crazy, huh. Well as you all were the crossing land of several peoples, I would get crazy too.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, finns were the crazy people who kicked vikings out for stealing some firewood...

And apparently, estonian history is pretty similar except with germans instead of danes/swedes


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, that makes you guys awesome sauce in my book!

Beware those bat  crazy fins!! They eat vikings alive!


----------



## megamania

Seeing if the new computer is more image sharing friendly.... a map I made.


----------



## megamania

HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!    Works!   Finally!!!!!


----------



## megamania

My most recent story I am working on involves the Vampires in Sharn.......


----------



## megamania

Starting to think its time to revisit PbP again


----------



## megamania

I try to make the maps work where I can connect them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good stuff, mega!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Very well made!


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Starting to think its time to revisit PbP again




Saying that in this crowd is like waving cookies at a fat kid. It isn't nice to tease.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Saying that in this crowd is like waving cookies at a hungry diabetic. It isn't nice to tease.



fixed it for you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scotley said:


> Saying that in this crowd is like waving cookies at a fat diabetic kid before lunchtime. Nice tease!




Fixed it better.


----------



## Blackrat

Scotley said:


> Nsgaiy hatt in sthi dwocr is klie ngwiav ikesoco at a taf ikd Ti nsi't ince to etesa.




Scrambled it for you


----------



## megamania

......warm fudge brownies with health bits in it.........  where is my Novalog?


----------



## megamania

This all started with the geomorphs.....   no matter how you set them or turn them they line up with the next map.   The ultimate dungeon crawl accessory.

To better it, since they are numbered / lettered  I can have players pick a coin out of a hat and they get to place the next map piece as they want.   Keeps me on my toes and they feel they have some say in a huge maze / dungeon crawl.   Excellent beer/pretzels game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> Ütlesin, et see rahvahulk on nagu lehvitades küpsised rasva diabeetik laps enne lõunapausi. Nice tease!



 I put the herr der vorpa in the dor da viorpin for you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> ......warm fudge brownies with health bits in it.........  where is my Novalog?



you mean THIS nova log?!? Ha!! I stole it from ya! bua ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> I put the herr der vorpa in the dor da viorpin for you.




Now what sort of bastardese is that language? I'm guessing you threw it into google translator or babelfish and tried estonian... Funny thing, I can almost figure it out... Especially the misstranslations


----------



## Scott DeWar

google translator: Estonian is correct. 

this part:

I put the herr der vorpa in the dor da viorpin for you.

is Swedish chefese

by the way, did the shark fin picture joke offend you?


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

Guessed it right then. And swedish chef is the bork bork guy from muppets right? Never really got into that series. And no, I lack the requisite parts of the soul for getting offended 

Though I don't see why any finn would get offended anyway...


----------



## Blackrat

Btw, since finnish (estonian too) grammar is so different from germanic/latin-based languages, google translator has really hard time making any kind of correct guesses. It's rather funny when non-finns try to write anything at all in finnish. And btw, old babelfish is even worse


----------



## Scott DeWar

Those finns in the water wern't too friendly either. If we were on Circvs maximvs I would take the statement of you not being offendable as a challenge


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, to offend me, you would actually need to know something truly personal of me. And though I have posted such things in the Hives before, none of those personal matters were such that could be used for offending. But yeah, CM I find to be like sharks in the water. Which is why I don't go there much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, I go there to be offended so as to keep humble.


----------



## megamania

Yup


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is why there is an edit like feature so they, google, can update to the correct syntax.


----------



## megamania

Okay-  IF I were to run a PbP game again (have not since like 2002) Where / How / and gimmicks.

I started to look at that area and seem to be confused.

What is difference between Play the Play and Talk the Talk.

I don't remember the computer means to do the "hidden info" link and the such.


----------



## Blackrat

Talk the talk is for out of character discussions and recruitment. Play the game area is for actual in-game/in-character threads


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking you want pathfinder, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Okay-  IF I were to run a PbP game again (have not since like 2002) Where / How / and gimmicks.
> 
> I started to look at that area and seem to be confused.
> 
> What is difference between Play the Play and Talk the Talk.
> 
> I don't remember the computer means to do the "hidden info" link and the such.



I am thinking, would you like a co-dm?


----------



## Scott DeWar

rick roll free posting:

the witchdoctor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rCoseZkII0

mupphemian rhapsody

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5ZU3TGf7Iw&spfreload=10


----------



## megamania

It would 3.5 Eberron   The Hidden.

From there-  I'm sure.   Nurse came by this morning.  I may be back to work in two weeks so I may not have the time I feel I would need to start it up.   Frustration.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would need to read up on ebberon


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*



Scott DeWar said:


> rick roll free posting




Not falling for your rick roll...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Not falling for your rick roll...




Is it still a rick roll if you're warned beforehand?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Not falling for your rick roll...



its the Muppets.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah I watched them. But if you claim it is rick roll free, one must assume the opposite...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Of course! Why else would I have baited every one like that?


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> It would 3.5 Eberron   The Hidden.
> 
> From there-  I'm sure.   Nurse came by this morning.  I may be back to work in two weeks so I may not have the time I feel I would need to start it up.   Frustration.




If you find the time I'm sure you'll have the players. Sign me up.


----------



## megamania

Appreciate the support.    I know I want to.    And if I did return by Thanksgiving it would just mean I do not reply from 2pm to about 11:30pm.    So begin with Talk the Talk and announce openings?   Include game, 3.5, points for character creation, allowed resource books and quick intro / concept of the adventure?   oh- and level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That sounds like a good start.


----------



## megamania

I'll piece some stuff together this weekend.   In truth, the game itself will be easy to do.  Its just the how / where on the forums that I am lost.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for a sample, look at Knightfall's games.


----------



## megamania

Looked.   I don't see the Rogue's Gallery anymore.   Have people post characters on 'Talk the Talk'?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I think it's now usual to have two threads in talk the talk. One of ooc for the game and another for rogues gallery


----------



## Dog Moon

Sounds like a neat idea!  I would join, but I don't tend to last long on pbp campaigns.... and I sold/gave away pretty much all of my 3.x stuff.  So all I can say is good luck and I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lotsa luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know of at least one person who is not a hiver looking for a 3.5 game. just so you know.


----------



## megamania

Quiet week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's good! (I hope)


----------



## megamania

I hope so.    Not much for me to report or share.    Sleeping a lot.   Getting into lazy mode.  Need to get working again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sleep is needed for healing of all kinds. Be sure to drink lots of water.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> sleep is needed for healing of all kinds.



Of late, I've increasingly been making use of this. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=13]Darkness[/MENTION], may I ask what is up? I was going to ask "Are you ok" But if you need to heal, you are not ok, huh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> sleep is needed for healing of all kinds. Be sure to drink lots of water.




Agreed.  I've been sleeping a lot this week.  Been sick.  FINALLY feeling better today though.  Hopefully it doesn't stay though... all too often I get to the point within like 2-3 days where I'm at 95%, but that final 5% takes like 2-3 weeks to get over with!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rest IS underrated as a therapy.


----------



## megamania

Like elves.... I get 3-4 hours and I'm good.  

Then every other week I "hibernate" like a cranky Dire Bear.


----------



## megamania

Doesn't look good for a PbP.     Put up a thread to judge interest.  One reply only.    Ah-Well.


----------



## megamania

To eat up time I have been considering a long time consideration-  an Eberron comicbook.   It would either be about The Hidden (very colorful) or an anthology series about the Breland Dark lanterns (very dark).

See what happens.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Doesn't look good for a PbP.     Put up a thread to judge interest.  One reply only.    Ah-Well.




These things take a little time. I expect you'll get another reply very soon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Like elves.... I get 3-4 hours and I'm good.
> 
> Then every other week I "hibernate" like a cranky Dire Bear.



Ditto that, minus the hibernation...unless I'm ill.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I get about 10 hours a day. But I put myself through a large amount of physical stress by breaking up abdominal scar tissue. That is incredibly painful.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=13]Darkness[/MENTION], may I ask what is up? I was going to ask "Are you ok" But if you need to heal, you are not ok, huh?



Thank you for the concern; I seriously appreciate it.

Don't worry, it's nothing dangerous - just some pain.

See, for a long time now I've been rather a mess psychologically speaking. Among other issues, I often experience physical tension strong enough to cause quite a bit of pain if allowed to persist for long enough. (Neck region, primarily.) Given time, it can get bad enough to hurt for days. If I can't counteract it in time, that's not an uncommon result. (So that sucks. A lot.)

Taking long walks in daylight helps me unwind and, among other benefits, mitigate these issues. (Ultimately, as much as they suck, they're merely symptoms.) When days get shorter and/or there's more rain/cold/wind, getting enough of this type of relief becomes much more difficult. As such, increased pain isn't uncommon for me around this time of year. (And that's just the physical part.) Fortunately, at least it's usually been pretty warm of late, so despite the shorter days and occasional rain it hasn't been too bad compared to some past years - just kinda painful, is all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], I shot you a pm about your ebboron game. Just to let you know, I have no previous knowledge of ebboron, so it is new to me!


----------



## megamania

I would love to say I won't kill you but.....   [ insert evil laughter ]


----------



## megamania

Scotley said:


> These things take a little time. I expect you'll get another reply very soon.




Yeah.  We're on.   Got enough interest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I would love to say I won't kill you but.....It is my duty to do so   [ insert evil laughter ]




finished for you

is this what you meant by hiding text?
[sblock=how to hide text]test one two three[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darkness said:


> Thank you for the concern; I seriously appreciate it.
> 
> Don't worry, it's nothing dangerous - just some pain.
> 
> See, for a long time now I've been rather a mess psychologically speaking. Among other issues, I often experience physical tension strong enough to cause quite a bit of pain if allowed to persist for long enough. (Neck region, primarily.) Given time, it can get bad enough to hurt for days. If I can't counteract it in time, that's not an uncommon result. (So that sucks. A lot.)
> 
> Taking long walks in daylight helps me unwind and, among other benefits, mitigate these issues. (Ultimately, as much as they suck, they're merely symptoms.) When days get shorter and/or there's more rain/cold/wind, getting enough of this type of relief becomes much more difficult. As such, increased pain isn't uncommon for me around this time of year. (And that's just the physical part.) Fortunately, at least it's usually been pretty warm of late, so despite the shorter days and occasional rain it hasn't been too bad compared to some past years - just kinda painful, is all.




Have you ever had a neck injury such as a fall or a car accident?


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> finished for you
> 
> is this what you meant by hiding text?
> [sblock=how to hide text]test one two three[/sblock]




yup and answered .
Thank you


----------



## megamania

[sblock=now you see me.... now you don't]Starting to get pumped.  Already beginning my first "image"  DM aid [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, I was getting ready to give you the answer, but as you put, it is answered. did you get the answer by quoting my post?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ruh-roh: mega gots a mission, now...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Yeah.  We're on.   Got enough interest.




I know I'm not a part of it, but congrats!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Seconding that.  Wish I could psrticipate, but I don't think it could be depended on for regular participation.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, I was getting ready to give you the answer, but as you put, it is answered. did you get the answer by quoting my post?




yup


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ruh-roh: mega gots a mission, now...




I'm on a mission for gawd


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Seconding that.  Wish I could psrticipate, but I don't think it could be depended on for regular participation.




That's okay.


----------



## megamania

Crazy-   I have the opening scene already written.  First few maps / images readied.   Crazy


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Crazy-   I have the opening scene already written.  First few maps / images readied.   Crazy




I don't know a whole lot about Eberron, but if you ever do need ideas, maybe I can help you out.  About the best I can offer.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Crazy-   I have the opening scene already written.  First few maps / images readied.   Crazy




Exciting news!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know a whole lot about Eberron, but if you ever do need ideas, maybe I can help you out.  About the best I can offer.




Ideas are not a problem other than I have too many.   Its about presentation for PbP.   This area has been under development by me for over five years.   Too many ideas.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Ideas are not a problem other than I have too many.   Its about presentation for PbP.   This area has been under development by me for over five years.   Too many ideas.




No worries.  I'm still here whether you need me or not.    And I have plenty of my own projects I need ideas for!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm full of ideas, too.  _*evil grin*_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## trappedslider

LOWERCASE LETTERS ARE FOR THE LOWER CLASS!


----------



## megamania

WhAt?    I Do NoT uNdErStAnD


----------



## Scott DeWar

DoEs UsInG bOtH mEaN yOu ArE mIdDlE cLaSs?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I went to a sea food disco last night, and I think I pulled a mussel

drump!

a man wakes up in a hospital

"Doctor! I can't feel my legs!" 

"I know" replies the doctor, "I amputated your arms."

drump

What do you call a fish with no eyes?

A fsh!

Drump!


----------



## Blackrat

01010101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110111 01101111 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 01110011 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101110


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> 01010101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110111 01101111 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 01110011 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101110




I don't understand that one 'bit'

01010101 = 1+0+4+0+16+0+64=85
01110011 =
01101001 =
01101110 =
01100111 =
00100000 =
01101111 =
01101110 =
01101100 =
01111001 =
00100000 =
01110100 =
01110111 =
01101111 =
00100000 =
01101110 =
01110101 =
01101101 =
01100010 =
01100101 =
01110010 =
01110011 =
00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 01110011 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101110

work in progress


----------



## Blackrat

Or just throw it into a binary to text converter...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Or just throw it into a binary to text converter...




[video=youtube;H7gxsGAsugA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7gxsGAsugA&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> Have you ever had a neck injury such as a fall or a car accident?



Nah. As far I can recall, the only physical injury worth mentioning I ever had was some serious bruising on a leg that necessitated a cast for some weeks.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> Why am I not surprised?



Are you perhaps an elf or halfling? I believe they get a bonus to the roll - in AD&D 2e rules, at least.


----------



## Darkness

trappedslider said:


> LOWERCASE LETTERS ARE FOR THE LOWER CLASS!



DO YOU MEAN NON-PRIMARY CASTING CLASSES?


----------



## trappedslider

Darkness said:


> DO YOU MEAN NON-PRIMARY CASTING CLASSES?




you capitalist


----------



## Darkness

Oh yeah, I won't deny I'm a native inhabitant of my country's capital city.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Or just throw it into a binary to text converter...



 I just got round to decoding this. that is hilarious!


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> I just got round to decoding this. that is hilarious!





Well how about this:

5468656e206c65745c27732073656520686f77206d756368206f662061206e65726420796f7520617265207768656e20492073776974636820746f206d792070726566657272656420636f64652e


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> 01010101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110111 01101111 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 01110011 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100011 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101110




I don't think that's true considering how much longer that took to say.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Well how about this:
> 
> 5468656e206c65745c27732073656520686f77206d756368206f662061206e65726420796f7520617265207768656e20492073776974636820746f206d792070726566657272656420636f64652e :  Then let\'s see how much of a nerd you are when I switch to my preferred code.



 is this good enough ?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey all, how many of you have stepped on a lego and are living to regret it?

Well to prevent any further regrets, here you go:

Then let\'s see how much of a nerd you are when I switch to my preferred code.


----------



## Blackrat

Nerd enough I see.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Nerd enough I see.



 or at least my google-fu is working at least.


----------



## Blackrat

Which in itself is rather nerdy. At least in my experience, most people don't know how to google anything....


----------



## Scott DeWar

ha ha  ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> At least in my experience, most people don't know how to google anything....



Hey now, that's not very kind. I'll have you know that for many users, Google is the very starting page of the internet. To them, it has a vital purpose indeed:

[sblock]Finding Facebook.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey all, how many of you have stepped on a lego and are living to regret it?
> 
> Well to prevent any further regrets, here you go:
> 
> Then let\'s see how much of a nerd you are when I switch to my preferred code.




It should be required that these are included in every box!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh come on, we are rpg geeks around here. We have soles hardened by d4 caltrops  Or then it's because I had so much lego as a kid that I hardened my feet then.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Legos, d4s, doggie bones...my feet have been toughened by many things over the years.


----------



## Scotley

My kid is pretty good about keeping his Legos off the floor and I don't leave my d4's scattered around either, but those dog bones are deadly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My feet got hardened by gravel Missouri roads/driveways/creek beds and drought dried lawns of the '70's


----------



## megamania

This will age me but does anyone remember Rivitons?

I loved those.   Had nearly every set made.

Legos of the mid-seventies.    Until some silly kids swallowed and choked on parts.


----------



## megamania

Hours and hours of fun....


----------



## Scott DeWar

nay. too old for those, but legos? oh yeah!


----------



## megamania

Feel like I'm messing up the PbP.   Oh well.... people seem to be enjoying it so far......


----------



## megamania

In other news..... my daughter is looking to buy a forclosed home near us.    talk about jumping through hoops......


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Feel like I'm messing up the PbP.   Oh well.... people seem to be enjoying it so far......




Well the game is going fine, but I do think one or two who showed interest early got their feelings hurt when the game started before they got a chance to put a character together. It is always a tough balance. Usually there is some attrition and they'll have their chance I expect. Seems like you've got a fun group.


----------



## Blackrat

I took a look at your game mega. The start seems solid. I'm really bothered by all caps text though. It's quite hard on eyes and mind. So, as constructive critisim I'd suggest reserving caps for emphasis.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, my feeling got so hurt because I let myself get distracted. * oh woe is me * .at least I am on the standby list. I am still putting a character together. It is rather tough when I do not have interweb access, in all truth. This little sprinkle we are having has had a bit of an adverse effect on my left arm - pain wise - My typos are many, and it takes a while to fix it.


----------



## megamania

Scotley said:


> Well the game is going fine, but I do think one or two who showed interest early got their feelings hurt when the game started before they got a chance to put a character together. It is always a tough balance. Usually there is some attrition and they'll have their chance I expect. Seems like you've got a fun group.




Hoping it isn't an issue.   No action in 20 hours where before there was activity every two hours.....


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I took a look at your game mega. The start seems solid. I'm really bothered by all caps text though. It's quite hard on eyes and mind. So, as constructive critisim I'd suggest reserving caps for emphasis.




Appreciate it.  I agree.  When half way through Segment 002 I looked at it and was thinking the same thing.   But being half way thru already.......


----------



## megamania

Sorry to hear that.   I almost put you in ahead At #6 instead of #7 since you had started then changed characters mid stream so as to allow others to play what they wanted.   But it may become available still.


----------



## megamania

For non PbP news.  Looked at my wound today.  I am 100% sure I will be able to go back either on the 30th or the following Monday.    See the surgeon again on Monday.   That should put in a place to know which day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

re non-pbp news that is absolutely awesome!!

re The ranger: my hands both are so cramped it is taking me forever to type. my mind is grogged over from pain meds.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> For non PbP news.  Looked at my wound today.  I am 100% sure I will be able to go back either on the 30th or the following Monday.    See the surgeon again on Monday.   That should put in a place to know which day.




As the kiddies say, "Woot!"


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Hoping it isn't an issue.   No action in 20 hours where before there was activity every two hours.....





Oh, one post a week per player is rather good pace. There will be occasional bouts of ten posts per day, but if there's no posts in a week, you still have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What Blackrat says!


----------



## megamania

Now I remember why I don't normally do PbP..... so slow......


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, it is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My maternal aunt is a nutcase.  She has kicked her youngest (21yo) son out of the house- again- this time, for being gay.

Not that it matters, but AFAIK, he isn't.

He gets kicked out several times a year, usually for stupid stuff he did (or had absolutely nothing to do with- he just said something at the wrong time), and often winds up staying with us.  Right now, he's at the apartment of one of his HS friends.

It's a combination of alcohol + a ferocious, binary temper.  Her mom's demeanor was like that, too.  My mom has a similar temperament as well, but to a much lesser extent, so I suspect there is something hereditary going on.

I'd tell her she needs help, but she'd probably take a swing at me.  There is talk that several of us in the family may still try to talk to her about this.  As a group- safety in numbers, y'know?

...I needed to vent.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Now I remember why I don't normally do PbP..... so slow......





Yeah, one of the reasons I gave up on my pbp games.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, one of the reasons I gave up on my pbp games.




Same.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I'm watching the newest episode of Supernatural.  They apparently went to the Cottage Grove Sheriff's department in Larsen County, except I don't think Minnesota has a Larsen County and I know Cottage Grove is in Washington County.  So I wonder if they just made up a name and got lucky because there IS a Cottage Grove or searched for the city name and didn't feel like being accurate in the county and just guessed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Coincidences like that DO happen.  The Doobie Brothers' song, "China Grove" is a song about people in a small town, and mentions that it is "south of San Antone" (a popular nickname for San Antonio).

They didn't know it, but there actually IS a small town named China Grove south of San Antonio.


----------



## megamania

WAKKA-WAKKA-WAKKA

Little sleep and a lot going on that is not important but needs to be done just the same.

Began X-mas shopping tonight.   Amazon is nice at times.


----------



## Scott DeWar

How are you feeling?


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> How are you feeling?




[video=youtube;SECu1fR0dWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SECu1fR0dWE[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, something like that!


----------



## Herobizkit

In a word... prime.

But nah, the dreaded Xmas season is closing in, and with it, all of the cold and gross and misery.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Herobizkit said:


> In a word... prime.
> 
> But nah, the dreaded Xmas season is closing in, and with it, all of the cold and gross and misery.



He lives! HE LIVES!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

A couple of neat pics from satellite views.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm nekkid in that first one...


----------



## Herobizkit

Scott DeWar said:


> He lives! HE LIVES!!!




I did live, once, in college.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> How are you feeling?




Physically good.   mentally..... not so good.   Fighting the depression thing again and with bill collectors calling I am losing the battle.    I was hoping the PbP would help but it's not.


----------



## megamania

I miss college......


----------



## megamania

I didn't even drink, party or be a dirty dog in college but it is preferable to now.


----------



## megamania

Not saying I am any of those three now....


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 72041




Dude, stop hugging me!


----------



## megamania

I'll get better.  I always do.

I try not to express myself here but it ....just happens sometimes. 

Thankyou for tolerating me


----------



## megamania

On the good side.  Today was my last Visiting nurse day.  See the surgeon in a few hours.    So I will return to work soon.   Hopefully before the house or wife's car is taken.

Damned House Kunadrak dwarves........


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> On the good side.  Today was my last Visiting nurse day.  See the surgeon in a few hours.    So I will return to work soon.   Hopefully before the house or wife's car is taken.
> 
> Damned House Kunadrak dwarves........




Be pro-active, call them and explain that it is a temporary issue. A lot of lenders are surprisingly understanding. They will often let you move a payment or two to the end of your loan for a small fee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Best of luck on the surgeon consult!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I'll get better.  I always do. I try not to express myself here but it ....just happens sometimes. Thank you for tolerating me






megamania said:


> On the good side.  Today was my last Visiting nurse day.  See the surgeon in a few hours.    So I will return to work soon.   Hopefully before the house or wife's car is taken. Damned House Kunadrak dwarves........






Scotley said:


> Be pro-active, call them and explain that it is a temporary issue. A lot of lenders are surprisingly understanding. They will often let you move a payment or two to the end of your loan for a small fee.




Well, just don't give in! You will get through this!! And I agree with Scotley here, talk to them before they talk to you. If they talk to you, it is too late.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'll get better.  I always do.
> 
> I try not to express myself here but it ....just happens sometimes.
> 
> Thankyou for tolerating me




We all post here.  If I got mad at you for expressing yourself here regarding issues, I would also have to get mad at myself for expressing myself here regarding issues.  So no worries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hi guys, I am having intermittent connectivity issues. If I disappear again, It is likely that again. Just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## Herobizkit

Sounds like everyone comes here to air out their dirty laundry and Scott doesn't have quarters for the machines. ^_^


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Hi guys, I am having intermittent connectivity issues. If I disappear again, It is likely that again. Just thought I would let you all know.




A better reason would have been fighting crime,or something cool like that


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> A better reason would have been fighting crime,or something cool like that




Like he could tell us about his secret vigilante identity. I suspect some supercriminal blew up his secret lair and now his supercomputer needs to be fixed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not going to admit any thing, but there is a rumor that my lab on area 51 may or may not have become diminished in capacity.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Hi guys, I am having intermittent connectivity issues. If I disappear again, It is likely that again. Just thought I would let you all know.




I hate it when I disappear.   The good thing, look in the nearest dirty gutter and there I am!


----------



## megamania

I not allowed at Area 51 anymore.    

The last time I was there I told the guard I was there for a distant family reunion.    He said okay.

pause

Left.    Do I look that freakish?  Really?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not admitting to anything, but . . . . .

My lack of a belly button may or may not be from being hatched

the 30 cm long zipper like scar down the center of my belly may or may not be from an egg hatchery not unlike the terrain sea horse

there may or may not be a planet called G'razzcht where a space craft may or may not be held in area 51 that may be where the craft is  or isn't from.

But I am not admitting to anything. And my lab they have me working at is may or may not be at 25% capability.

I remember you arriving. You look nothing like us.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This journal has just reached my desk as a secure file, It must be exposed!

http://worldtruth.tv/im-a-physicist-at-cern-weve-done-something-we-shouldnt-have-done/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not admitting to anything, but . . . . .
> 
> My lack of a belly button may or may not be from being hatched
> 
> the 30 cm long zipper like scar down the center of my belly may or may not be from an egg hatchery not unlike the terrain sea horse
> 
> there may or may not be a planet called G'razzcht where a space craft may or may not be held in area 51 that may be where the craft is  or isn't from.
> 
> But I am not admitting to anything. And my lab they have me working at is may or may not be at 25% capability.
> 
> I remember you arriving. You look nothing like us.




Pfffft!  Newcomer!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pfffft!  Newcomer!



You are mad just because I stole your job there - MIB liaison.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not admitting to anything, but . . . . .
> 
> 
> ....a space craft may or may not be held in area 51 that may be where the craft is  or isn't from
> 
> .




You were in my parking space!


----------



## megamania

Happy Turkey day guys and gals.

Save a slice of pie for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gobble gobble!


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> You were in my parking space!




Well you had your ship in the clouds. I heard you snoring from 1000  meters away!



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gobble gobble!




I saw a meme of my cousins talking to fearless leader on a meme on facebook:

"These earthlings are really *&$! up. last  lunarcycle they labotomized pumpkins and this time they are sticking bread up the butts of turkeys."


----------



## Blackrat

Oh for Slaanesh's sake... I grudgingly accepted Halloween costume parties into finnish culture. Coka Cola Santa was already traditional here while I was growing up. But Thanksgivin has absolutely nothing to do with us yet now the stores around here are adopting Black Friday...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Oh for Slaanesh's sake... I grudgingly accepted Halloween costume parties into finnish culture. Coka Cola Santa was already traditional here while I was growing up. But Thanksgivin has absolutely nothing to do with us yet now the stores around here are adopting Black Friday...




You are right, that really is too far. I am sorry that the commercialism of greed has over run Finland. I hope you can forgive us.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't remember the last time I actually did anything special for Black Friday. In fact, I don't remember the last time I actually celebrated Thanksgiving.  Oh well!


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is ok, I made a turkey at home in honor of those who did or could not celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## Blackrat

We actually had thanksgiving dinner last year with a group of friends. Felt like having a dinner party and your crazy holiday was conveniently close. I do admit, I did like some of the traditional foods. And that's a lot to say from me, as I'm the pickiest man I know.

Then again, as mashed potatoes and gravy are some of my favorite foods anyway, it wasn't too hard on my taste to begin with.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhhh. taters and gravy. hard to go wrong with that! 

I have been told that black Friday is called that because it is the start of a season where retail business move from running in the red to running in the black.

eating pumpkin pi right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> eating pumpkin pi right now.




You're eating 3.14159265359... made out of pumpkins?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup! 3 1/7 pumpkins.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> pupkins



Creatures related to puppies?


----------



## Scott DeWar

The problem with pupkin pie is the fur. it get to burning when it is in the oven and smells nasty.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I just want to say that Little Ceasar's is the WORST.  I don't just mean their pizza, but I mean like freaking EVERYTHING.  Friend and I went to LC's tonight for some pizza.  We just wanted something quick and easy to get back to board gaming.  So we go in.  There's this girl? [she's really short with sort of like a young person's attitude but somehow I felt like her face looked like she was a lot older] at the counter.  Because I can't eat any sort of pork products it really limits what I can get there.

So we see the "Make Your Own Pizza" option.  Perfect.  I ask how many toppings is on it.  She's like "Uh, I think two."  Perfect.  Two topping pizza for $7.  Acceptable.  We order: chicken and beef.  The total: "$11 something".  We're like wait, WHAT?  How is that even possible?  So we ask.  Apparently chicken gets bumped up to the chicken pizza price of $9 and then the beef is an extra topping so it adds an extra $1.75, then tax and stuff.  My friend and I are totally confused.  We ask how that's possible if the Make Your Own Pizza option comes with 2 toppings... *shrug*

Okay, so we decide apparently we can't get chicken for some weird reason.  So we go beef and extra cheese.  Total: $9 something.  We're like "How is that even possible?  Like how do you go from a $7 two topping pizza to doing whatever the heck kinda math this place is doing?"  *shrug*

So in the end we get a Beef Pizza for $6 because that's one of the basic options.  So apparently the "Make Your Own Pizza for $7" is actually "Make Your Own Pizza and We'll Charge You Whatever the Heck we Want For It".

It was just seriously the weirdest thing.  I mean, if that's not an option when you try to order it, IT SHOULDN'T BE AN OPTION ON THE MENU!!!


----------



## Herobizkit

Dog Moon's rant reminds me of this:

[video=youtube;y3VRXVvr6XU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3VRXVvr6XU[/video]


----------



## Dog Moon

Herobizkit said:


> Dog Moon's rant reminds me of this:
> 
> [video=youtube;y3VRXVvr6XU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3VRXVvr6XU[/video]




That was kinda funny.  I hadn't even realized I was ranting.  I was just annoyed and trying to explain the situation!  But seriously, Little Ceaser's... Though I don't eat there very often, I now have even less desire to return.


----------



## megamania

'allo

gaming and settling in for the night.  Wife has an operation tomorrow morning.    Both of out of work for one week.


----------



## trappedslider

Tempted to re-post a setting i've created here in the right forum


----------



## trappedslider

[sblock]
[/sblock] This just one of my pieces from my ceramics class


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Tempted to re-post a setting i've created here in the right forum




You should.  Unless it's called "Not Remembered Domains" or something similar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, all!  Had a nice Thanksgiving, then promptly caught some kind of virus(es?) while- simultaneously- my allergies kicked it up a notch.  Been sick as a dog for days.

Not well, but better.


----------



## Herobizkit

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] - Don't be so modest, you're always amazeballs.

And so begins my gauntlet of ducking and weaving from as much holiday "cheer" as I can.  I could just give in to the hype, but I really don't feel it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had to think about that one...thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Herobizkit said:


> And so begins my gauntlet of ducking and weaving from as much holiday "cheer" as I can.  I could just give in to the hype, but I really don't feel it.




I never really understand the excitement people have for the holidays.  Like... why do we need to start listening to Christmas before Halloween is here?  Why do people feel the need to decorate their lawns and houses with massive displays.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hi guys, just popping on to let you know I am still alive. My usual place, a subway, has gone wonky. Mega and I have been in contact on face book, but other then that and Knightfall and I on facebook I have been gone since Sunday. 

Right now I am at the public library  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .and . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . it  . . . . . . . . . . . .  . . . . .is  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . just . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .  a . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . bit . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . slow . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . er . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . then  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . what  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . I  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . am  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .use . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .  . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .to.


----------



## trappedslider

[sblock]
[/sblock]This is the last piece i did for my ceramics class,which i'm now done with and have gotten an A in. It's also the Raku firing,which is why it looks like copper.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like the firing. The copper look is really cool.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice coloration and texture!


----------



## trappedslider

Thank you, I call it copperhead lol


----------



## megamania

Hanging out working on DnD and watching The Following.   I forgot how violent the show was.


----------



## Blackrat

D&D on sunday. Can't wait. The group now has Half-Orc Monk, Dwarven Ranger and Half-Elf Druid. Fun to play non-min-max adventure


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, also Half-Elf Bard, but he won't be in the first session.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lucky dog...errrr...rat!


----------



## Blackrat

Last weekend, another group, we played WH40k rpg. Had an extra character in. Judge Dredd type bodyguard. They killed their second Greater Daemon in the game. Again, no casualties but it wasn't far.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Hanging out working on DnD and watching The Following.   I forgot how violent the show was.



which is why I quit watching it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> which is why I quit watching it.




I quit watching when the show ended.

Though I thought about ending a LONG time before that.  I liked season 1.  I liked the fact that they weren't pulling any punches even if it was a little violent and to me, the show kept you on your toes and it was just a good show.

Season 2 I watched, but it just... it was one of those shows I watched but it was sort of on the bottom of my list.  So like if there was anything else to watch, the Following got moved to later.

Season 3... I honestly don't even know why I watched the show this season.  I think I just watched it randomly like weeks later when I'm like "Hmmm, got nothing to watch... oh yeah, I could watch an episode of the Following".  And though I was a little surprised it got approved for a third season, I'm not surprised at all that it got cancelled after the third.

One season though.... it would have been great.  They should have stopped after one season, had everything wrapped up and done.  Then it could have ended on a good note.  Cause the worst part is that even after the crappy third season, they STILL left the ending open as if it had gotten approved for season number 4.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I watched after waking from my coma and my head was still not screwed on quite the way it was and I couldn't take the violance.

Yes I know, I did not even attempt to claim my head was EVER screwed on right in the first place.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> I watched after waking from my coma and my head was still not screwed on quite the way it was and I couldn't take the violance.
> 
> Yes I know, I did not even attempt to claim my head was EVER screwed on right in the first place.




But I don't want to go among mad people,' Alice remarked.
'Oh, you can't help that,' said the Cat: 'we're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> But I don't want to go among mad people,' Alice remarked.
> 'Oh, you can't help that,' said the Cat: 'we're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad...




You know, That sums it up perfectly. I all seriousness

on an aside, did you get to see this? . . . . .


----------



## Blackrat

Haven't seen Aurorae in a while. A bit too south for the most and haven't been out in the dark lately. They are usually amazing when they show here in the "south"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, I personally thought that ribbon of light was amazing!


----------



## megamania

Space jellyfish..... crazier than Space Hamsters


----------



## megamania

Now watching season 2 of Following.   Kinda wish the dead would stay dead.

Also made me think an Alex Cross TV show would be really good.


----------



## megamania

favorite TV series.... Dexter

Okay series I am watching.... The Following

Favorite Novel series... Alex Cross

Working on a cult-like group similar to The Following for DnD

Admit to the world I am "off"

I am worrying now about how much 'serial killers' are a part of my entertainment world......


----------



## Blackrat

D&D was good today. Ran the short adventure from Forgotten Realms CS, Color of Ambition. The monk got his donkey kicked rather badly, mainly for deciding to take on two guards and a wizard alone... But in the end it worked out and all was good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Question: What song words would a shapshifter Monk - Bard use for opening combat?

Answer: 
"Kama kama
kama kama
Chameleon"


***dances with exceeding joy in how sick and twisted he is***


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, tough audience tonight, only one response.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had to go find something I wanted to use when I ran a 3.X monk who took feats to use non-Monk weapons as monk weapons.  He wound up with a polearm, so I never unleashed this:

"There's a brand new blade
But I don't know it's name
That people from strange lands
Use again and again
It's big and it's bad
Bringing tension and fear
They use it over there
but we don't use it here

[CHORUS]
Falchion! Strike to the left
Falchion! Strike to the right
Ohhhhh, Falchion!
We are the goon squad
And we're coming to town
Bleed-bleed
Bleed-bleed

Listen to me - don't listen to me
Talk to me - don't talk to me
Fight with me - don't fight with me, no
Bleed-bleed
Bleed-bleed

There's a brand new sound,
But it's not very clear
That people from good homes
Are hearing this year
It's loud and tasteless
And I've heard it before
You hear it while you're killing
On the front lines of war
Ohhhhh chop, Falchion

[CHORUS]

Listen to me - don't listen to me
Talk to me - don't talk to me
Fight with me - don't fight with me, no
Bleed-bleed
Bleed-bleed

Ohhhhh, block,
chop chop chop chop chop chop chop chop 
Fa-fa-fa-fa-Falchion
Ohhhhh, block,
chop chop chop chop chop chop chop chop 
Fa-fa-fa-fa-Falchion
La-la la la la la la-la"


----------



## Scott DeWar

to what tune was this sung to? Or was it a chant?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> to what tune was this sung to? Or was it a chant?



[video=youtube;GA27aQZCQMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA27aQZCQMk&sns=em[/video]


----------



## megamania

oh-tay........


----------



## megamania

Finished the game today.   I didn't kill my son which is good.    I totally caught the group off guard with learning the secret of the man they were looking for.   He was not being chased down by the Emerald Claw.... He was their scout.


----------



## megamania

Begin "regular" life tomorrow-  back to work after nearly five months of recovery from my infection in my chest.   I expect I will be very tired all week as I adjust.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey- good luck with day1!


----------



## Blackrat

Finland celebrated Independence Day yesterday. News coverage is hilariously dualistic. On one side there is the discussion on who wore what to the presidential ball, and what sort of etiquette fails there were. On the other side there is complains about demonstrations that almost turned to riots and how police did bad/good while containing them...


----------



## megamania

Your news sounds like our news.


makes you think it is not really "the news".


----------



## Dog Moon

Been a while since I've listened to some Metallica.  I had forgotten just how freaking awesome they used to be!


----------



## trappedslider

I'm looking at getting a steam link in the next couple of months, but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just going to put this riiiight here . . . . .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFmM5CWnmtE


----------



## megamania

auditorial assault!


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*



Scott DeWar said:


> I am just going to put this riiiight here . . . . .




Still not falling for your RickRoll...


Oh... It was BillyRoll


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> . . . . Oh... It was BillyRoll



 Now, how would you know that if you did not look at it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> auditorial assault!



 Bua ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## trappedslider

The bear's natural habitat is the Studebaker.


----------



## Herobizkit

megamania said:


> Your news sounds like our news.
> 
> makes you think it is not really "the news".



News is paid gossip.  S'all it is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Herobizkit said:


> News is paid gossip.  S'all it is.




Sad, but in most cases so very, very true.  Especially when dealing with Celebreties.  I don't get why people care so much about them at all, what they're eating, where they're going, who's hanging out with who, who's in a relationship with who, who wore what where.... it's all just painful and yet there are so many people who care WAY too much about people they will never see beyond a screen or piece of paper in front of their face.


----------



## megamania

Its like some parents..... they want to "live" through the lives of the rich and shameless.


Why know about Justin B is beyond me.   The Kards are not much better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gearing up for the holidays and going "cheap" for gifts.  Instead, we're investing sweat in the process.  I'm making things like Louisiana hot sausage, trail mix, pralines and bread puddings to give away.  Fewer $$$, but more effort.

I'm even using halal ground meat for the sausage so my Muslim & Jewish friends can have a spicy coda to their December!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I miss my friends in Columbia, Missouri.


----------



## megamania

It has been very quiet on EN World in the past week.   Quiet here, PbP nearly non-existent, and well.... that just sucks


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I have some new news. Minor though it is.

I knuckled down and found a reliable wireless provider usable at home. All is going well thus far.


----------



## trappedslider

Well Final Grades for the semester are :
Beginning Ceramics I A
Basic Computer Skills I A
English Composition C
Survey of US Hist Since 1877 A


----------



## Scott DeWar

What?!? A "C"? How did that not get an "A"?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I finally signed up for online banking, mainly so I could pay my CC bills.

The best part: on reviewing my transactions for 2015, I found 2 deposits I had not accounted for in my personal ledger.  I mean, the money is already spent- because CCs- but it means things aren't as tight as I thought they were.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, I finally signed up for online banking, mainly so I could pay my CC bills.
> 
> The best part: on reviewing my transactions for 2015, I found 2 deposits I had not accounted for in my personal ledger.  I mean, the money is already spent- because CCs- but it means things aren't as tight as I thought they were.



CCs? Cthulhu Callings?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mainly my MythosCard and Amorphous Existence cards.


----------



## megamania

"Double-Secret Probation"


----------



## Scott DeWar

definition of a bat swarm:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc8ACBiwIyE


----------



## Blackrat

You know, reading the Star Wars news/hype/funnies/etc. has made me realise it again: I seem to be the only hard core scifi geek in the world who actually liked Jar Jar...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps one of only 100 PEOPLE.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Perhaps one of only 100 PEOPLE.




I am definitely NOT one of the 100 people.  I understand having a character for comic relief and stuff, but I think they went a little far with Jar Jar.


----------



## Blackrat

I have another confession. I actually consider Phantom Menace a rather good Star Wars movie.


----------



## trappedslider

Jar Jar, you're a genius Also

Best plan everl


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I have another confession. I actually consider Phantom Menace a rather good Star Wars movie.




Stop what you are doing RIGHT NOW and go see a mental health care professional.


----------



## Blackrat

No, I happen to like my insanity. It has perks. For example, the little voices. They are rather entertaining. Though they do have a peculiar taste in music...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> No, I happen to like my insanity. It has perks. For example, the little voices. They are rather entertaining. Though they do have a peculiar taste in music...



such as this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## megamania

jAR jAR NEEDS TO DIE.... REPEATEDLY


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I have another confession. I actually consider Phantom Menace a rather good Star Wars movie.




Darth Maul good

Jar jar bad

Acting.... non-existant

Plot.... make as much money as possible


----------



## Herobizkit

The three-way duel at the end of Phantom Menace was cool.  

...

I liked Qui-Gon (the character).

And Natalie Portman (the actress).

And the Gungan world/race isn't so bad... except for Jar Jar.

  Poor Jar Jar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> . . . . . . Plot.... make as much money as possible



pretty much, yup.


----------



## megamania

While I'm at work the kids are going to fight the crowds to see Starwars tonight.     Hoping to see it this weekend or next.....  depending on the crowds


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*



Scott DeWar said:


> such as this?]




No, more like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

But especially like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO23WBji_Z0


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> No, more like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> But especially like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO23WBji_Z0




Oh no you don't - I ain't falling for that - my own trap? Are you kidding me??HA ha ha ha!

and blackrat, this is for you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W73ZVbXVoHg


----------



## Blackrat

No you can't


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> No you can't




yes I can:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BafPAAOfkUI


----------



## Blackrat

Dude... Those were just wrong... Wretched little vermin...


----------



## Scott DeWar

bua ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herobizkit

All right you two, back to your corners...


----------



## Blackrat

No! Anyway. Force Awakens was good. I'm glad I agree with general concensus for once. I hated Fury Road, and seem to be the only one...


----------



## Scott DeWar

What? we're not fighting. *punch to Blckrat in the arm*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSH0eRKq1lE


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;j1OfINrNj7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1OfINrNj7E[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Drove past a convenience store with a light out in their sign.  It read, "7 El ven".

I had this vision of a modern convenience store that catered to pointy-eared nature lovin' magic slingin' warriors...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I never liked that creepy little voodo doll thing.


----------



## Dog Moon

'Sorry, we could not calculate directions from "My Address" to "R'lyeh, Beneath The See, Antarctica"'

Awwww.  It is cool that R'lyeh is on Google Maps, but what's the point if it can't give me directions to there?


----------



## Scott DeWar

just head south!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just follow your nose- it always knows!

Also...

Third star on the left, and straight on 'till mourning.

(  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been getting lazy for the last two weeks - need to get out of the apartment tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

Crazy times last week and this week looks crazier.   Holi-DAZE is here.


The good news-  Saw The Force Awakens today.    Very good.    Not Empire Strikes Back good but very good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I probably won't get to see it.


----------



## Dog Moon

A friend and I were going to see it last Friday, but I ended up not feeling well, so I didn't get to go.  I've been trying to find out of he still went to see it, but I haven't heard anything back from him.  Hope he's not mad at me!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I probably won't get to see it.




Try to make the time if you can.

There a few "originals" in the crowd.  They would clap whenever one of the original people or ships appeared.   It was good to see.   I have not wanted to clap and rejoice in a movie since LoTR when the undead army charged forward.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have read that the proof of the statement "Never make a wookie angry" is shown.  other then that, there is no more I want to read/hear for when I do see it


----------



## megamania

bahhhhhhhwh war rar warrrgh ehhh uh.


Sorry- the Chewie in me just gave away all the plot secrets and surprises.    My bad.


----------



## megamania

Beee-pee-ro dah eeeeeep

And R2-D2 spoke about the ending.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I follow a web comic called XKCD. the artist can make some convoluted pics like this one:

http://xkcd.com/1619/

If you never follow this web-comic, then let me add that there is a mouse-over comment.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> bahhhhhhhwh war rar warrrgh ehhh uh.
> 
> 
> Sorry- the Chewie in me just gave away all the plot secrets and surprises.    My bad.




That reminds of a friend from yesterday's game day.  He made a sound and we all sort of looked at him.  He looked back expectantly.  I asked him what that sound was.  He was like "It was a wookie!"  I didn't have the heart to tell him that was probably the WORST wookie imitation I had EVER heard.


----------



## Scott DeWar

slightly star wars related:

a stunt woman for star wars, Resident Evil: final chapter, Guardians of the Galaxy and Mad Max:Fury Road - Olivia Jackson -  was in an on-set incident in Johannesburg, South Africa that was so bad, she will lose her arm. I am afraid you read it right, the docs have to amputate her arm. Her injuries are extensive. I read this on the MSN.com news feed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know, right? I am missing a couple of feet of my intestines, but that has no effect on me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I know, right? I am missing a couple of feet of my intestines, but that has no effect on me.




Are you sure?

I bet if you asked your friends and family, they'd say you used to have more guts.
















Thank you, I'll be here all week.  Please tip your bartender and the waitstaff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I use to be more full of $h17, but with less colon, less storage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well played, sir.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ugh, I started lifting weights yesterday.  Just finished day two.

I hurt so much.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I need to be getting to that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just realized something. Today is an suspicious day - it is the 4th anniversary of the first day of the rest of my life.

Some of you are asking yourselves, "Now what kind of crazy a$$ 5h17 is he talking about?". I don't blame you if you as yourself 'dafaque??' 

It is this: I woke from my induced coma somewhere between 13 December and 15 December, 2011 - not sure when exactly - and I remained in the ICU for several days more. I moved out of the ICU on this day in 2011, the first step of my recovery. I am weeping tears of joy right now. 

That is all I have to say on this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So...

...in one sense...

...you're 4 years old?




Happy (re)Birthday!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am glad I am at home - can laugh as loud and long as I want! 
thank you for that and the re-birthday wish, Danny. It really means a lot!!

on an aside, I find this music relaxing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2S5I5GHkDQ


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I just realized something. Today is an *suspicious *day - it is the 4th anniversary of the first day of the rest of my life.
> 
> Some of you are asking yourselves, "Now what kind of crazy a$$ 5h17 is he talking about?". I don't blame you if you as yourself 'dafaque??'
> 
> It is this: I woke from my induced coma somewhere between 13 December and 15 December, 2011 - not sure when exactly - and I remained in the ICU for several days more. I moved out of the ICU on this day in 2011, the first step of my recovery. I am weeping tears of joy right now.
> 
> That is all I have to say on this.




It's a suspicious day?  Sir, I do not think that word means what you think it means.  

Unless the day really IS up to something no good but we don't know what it is...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> It's a suspicious day?  Sir, I do not think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> Unless the day really IS up to something no good but we don't know what it is...



Well, with the presidential elections next year . . . .


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, with the presidential elections next year . . . .




Which is the most ridiculous part of this process.  I'm freaking tired about hearing all this presidential election crap already and we still have MONTHS of it to go.  We seriously need a shorter time frame.  Like 30 day period to announce candidacy, 60 day period to convince people to vote for you and then on day 91, elections.

I remember watching Last Week Tonight a few months ago and he said something along the lines of "People ask me about the Presidency and you know what I tell them? Who cares?  It's more than a full year away".  I agreed so much!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hmm, I think this is why I usually try to stay out of discussions online.  I think someone indirectly called me a racist in another thread.  First time I've ever been called that!  Think maybe I'll stay out of these discussions from now on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sometime I want to just scream, "THEY ARE ALL ALIENS!"  then put a tin foil hat on my head and run away blubbering away mad ramblings


----------



## Scott DeWar

as a general rule, I stay out of conversations involving Politics and Religion for your stated reason Dogmoon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Which is the most ridiculous part of this process.  I'm freaking tired about hearing all this presidential election crap already and we still have MONTHS of it to go.  We seriously need a shorter time frame.  Like 30 day period to announce candidacy, 60 day period to convince people to vote for you and then on day 91, elections.
> 
> I remember watching Last Week Tonight a few months ago and he said something along the lines of "People ask me about the Presidency and you know what I tell them? Who cares?  It's more than a full year away".  I agreed so much!




My mom is pretty much of the same mindset.

I, however, see the process as kind of an extended test drive.  Enough issues will crop up that the candidates must address that we get to see not only how they react, but how the people they have chosen to be their staff react.

I have to say, the GOP race alone has changed my opinions of SEVERAL of the candidates.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> as a general rule, I stay out of conversations involving Politics and Religion for your stated reason Dogmoon.




Yeah, some of them I've really had to make sure I stay out of because in some cases I know my opinion of certain things would not be liked.  I guess in this case I was trying to put forward an opposing case just so the entire thread wasn't everyone going "Yeah, I agree".  You know, trying to create a discussion.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My mom is pretty much of the same mindset.
> 
> I, however, see the process as kind of an extended test drive.  Enough issues will crop up that the candidates must address that we get to see not only how they react, but how the people they have chosen to be their staff react.
> 
> I have to say, the GOP race alone has changed my opinions of SEVERAL of the candidates.




I get that a little bit and maybe 60 days is a little too short, but I think over an entire year is absolutely ridiculous.  It means if a President were running for re-election, they would be spending 1/4th of their Presidency trying to get back in office for a second term.  And I REALLY don't want to listen to Trump or a bunch of politicians who are only telling us what they think we want to hear in order to get elected.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;z0fEm3xYKfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0fEm3xYKfE[/video]


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually the discussion I'm in isn't too bad, although it's kind of interesting how there are actually two related discussions going on.  I know I tried to get into the discussion on whether Jews, Christians and Muslims all worship the same God or not, but it ended up turning into a discussion regarding light, colors and perception and I sorta lost interest quickly when that happened.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I know I tried to get into the discussion on whether Jews, Christians and Muslims all worship the same God or not, but it ended up turning into a discussion regarding light, colors and perception and I sorta lost interest quickly when that happened.



 huh?? Uh nevermind - best I not know how it got to that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> huh?? Uh nevermind - best I not know how it got to that.




It's because it is primarily about perception.  Islam, for example, believes they all worship the same God but that the Jews and Christians are misguided.  However, most Christians I'm sure would not believe that Muslims worship the same God as them because their religions are so different and they wouldn't believe that a prophet was sent after Jesus because they are still on the wrong the path.

So you ask different people and you'll get different answers because of how they _see_ the situation.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, as for Islam, it is believed to have come to the people born from Ishmael, the son of Abraham and the Egyptian slave Hagar, if memory serves. That would be the main  contestive point between Muslims vs Jews and Christians. What some Muslims have told me that there seems to be a problem is what is found in the qaran:
1. Jesus is mentioned in the qarran
2. He is called the flesh
3. The flsh is called God.

The Muslims usually don't like this too much.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> sometime I want to just scream, "THEY ARE ALL ALIENS!"  then put a tin foil hat on my head and run away blubbering away mad ramblings




If it were Halloween, I would think are dressing up as..... well ME


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> as a general rule, I stay out of conversations involving Politics and Religion for your stated reason Dogmoon.




I unfortunately took the bait on the "refugees" thread and quickly came to regret it.    There is too much unknown information on the subject so it becomes a battle of opinions which progresses into trolling and hate.

I wish they kept politics in the Circus.   It belongs there.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, some of them I've really had to make sure I stay out of because in some cases I know my opinion of certain things would not be liked.  I guess in this case I was trying to put forward an opposing case just so the entire thread wasn't everyone going "Yeah, I agree".  You know, trying to create a discussion.




but that is NOT what they want.  They just gang up on you.


----------



## megamania

When it comes to politics NO ONE should want any of them in.    

SPOILER ALERT:  OPINION

ALL PROFESSIONAL POLITICIANS ARE PROFESSIONAL LIARS AND CROOKS

Republican, Democratic, Independent or "I wear women's underwear every third Tuesday " party-     They are all about their own personal gain


----------



## megamania

MERRY X-MAS folks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Merry Christmas, etc., to all!


----------



## megamania

yup yup


----------



## megamania

or as the Ewoks would say- nub yub yub


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> If it were Halloween, I would think are dressing up as..... well ME



what planet are you from? I am frrom g raazzakt'


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I unfortunately took the bait on the "refugees" thread and quickly came to regret it.    There is too much unknown information on the subject so it becomes a battle of opinions which progresses into trolling and hate.
> 
> I wish they kept politics in the Circus.   It belongs there.



 at the circvs they will gang up on you too, you just expect it is all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> When it comes to politics NO ONE should want any of them in.
> 
> SPOILER ALERT:  OPINION
> 
> ALL PROFESSIONAL POLITICIANS ARE PROFESSIONAL LIARS AND CROOKS
> 
> Republican, Democratic, Independent or "I wear women's underwear every third Tuesday " party-     They are all about their own personal gain



I remember hearing about a goo hearted man who went into politics to make a change, but got right back out because there was too much temptation to join the ranks of abusers.

he is a wise man


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> MERRY X-MAS folks






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Merry Christmas, etc., to all!



Merry Christmas 42 minutes ago!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> at the circvs they will gang up on you too, you just expect it is all.




I have not been there in several years just because of the harmful trolling.   Thus why it bothers me to see politics / religion allowed here.


----------



## Dog Moon

I actually don't mind religion/politics here.  I don't go to the other site and it seems like the occasional thread that pops up is easy enough to avoid if I want to.  Now if the Off-Topic became almost completely religion/politics then I would mind.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, as for Islam, it is believed to have come to the people born from Ishmael, the son of Abraham and the Egyptian slave Hagar, if memory serves. That would be the main  contestive point between Muslims vs Jews and Christians. What some Muslims have told me that there seems to be a problem is what is found in the qaran:
> 1. Jesus is mentioned in the qarran
> 2. He is called the flesh
> 3. The flsh is called God.
> 
> The Muslims usually don't like this too much.




I am curious as to where this is the case.  I know Jesus is mentioned in the Quran at several points and there is anger expressed that Jesus has been taken up as the son of God rather than just the prophet, but I have never heard that Jesus is "the flesh" and "the flesh is God".

Not that I'm necessarily trying to start a religious discussion in the Hive, but I am curious.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sure if I can show you. I got the information from a friend who was Muslim and became a Christian, but had to move else where because his family was threatened by the Muslim community. I think he moved his family out of country. Sorry. I will try and find it myself, but to find an accurate English Qaran will be tricky. Too many times I find someone, meaning an over zealous, well intentioned Christian, quoting from a source that is full of translation errors. It is to the point I do not trust any source I have read to date, and I will have to learn Arabic to do so.


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, not every one at Circvs are trolls. here is a post by someone who was in need:

[sblock]Thanks to you all for well wishes and generosity. You folks are awesome as always and more generous than was expecting (as in, I was just expecting to vent).

I found something I could return that I didn't need immediately, deposited some cash, and my friend got me the ticket to Star Wars. I have enough to not go under but with very little buffer, and some helpful CMers have offered to provide some of that. It brings a tear to my eye, and some joy to my heart in the holiday.

The good news is that my next pay check (arriving on 1/1) should be fairly large after I worked 2 12 hour shifts in a row (so, 8 hours of OT), after working some OT the week before, and I have almost no bills that are coming out of it, so I can get ahead a little bit and save up a bit of a buffer.

Also good news, apparently my old job has opened up and they are interested and willing to rehire one of the 4 of us that got laid off. Of the 4, I may be the only one looking for a job (one changed careers, one is getting a degree, and one is happy with a new job though not at the same rate). Then again, I'm also the only one of the 4 that didn't have any other financial support in the family, so I'm the most in need of the job.

Meanwhile, I'm earning plenty of brownie points at my job right now, so I'm hoping I can leverage that into moving up fairly quickly. Retail management isn't exciting, but I think I can pay the bills with it.

Anyway, it's times like this that I'm reminded of what an awesome community you folks are. Happy Holidays[/sblock]

so you see, the community helps others in need.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not sure if I can show you. I got the information from a friend who was Muslim and became a Christian, but had to move else where because his family was threatened by the Muslim community. I think he moved his family out of country. Sorry. I will try and find it myself, but to find an accurate English Qaran will be tricky. Too many times I find someone, meaning an over zealous, well intentioned Christian, quoting from a source that is full of translation errors. It is to the point I do not trust any source I have read to date, and I will have to learn Arabic to do so.




Yeah, unfortunately with Islam, things are frequently translated poorly and/or taken out of context.  And it is generally these things that are used against the Religion or used to convince people that what they're doing is okay even when it's not.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's funny, I went to see Star Wars yesterday and I thought it was a decent film, though it felt sorta meh to me.  So I go to the Star Wars Spoiler thread and for some reason that thread makes me actually dislike the movie a little bit more because not only do I dislike things that I noticed, but other people point out things and I'm like "Oh yeah, I missed that!  Huh... yeah, that's dumb".

My friend thought something similar.  Wasn't a bad movie, but wasn't really a great movie either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

first, let me say thank you for not spoiling Star Wars. I DO plan on seeing it, just not yet.

Second, I want it understood, I do not endorse islam, as I am a christian. I am just not going to force my personal beliefs here in this forum, or on en world.

Third, How is everyone doing? I myself am with my brother and his family and having a nice time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm shortly being forced into hosting a Christmas gathering, so I'm butt-tired and cooking.

If all goes well, I will be butt-tired and drinking before too long.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hanging out with My bro and his family, including an 8 year old that understands me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In many ways, earlier this week was the end of one year of utter chaos.

I do not know if I the next year will be like the last; I hope it will not. I just wish that it didn't seem like I was fated to be miserable.

Yeah, I hate the holidays.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, have a good weekend, then


----------



## Scott DeWar

venting: Ugh, I am still hurting an hour after pain meds


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> first, let me say thank you for not spoiling Star Wars. I DO plan on seeing it, just not yet.
> 
> Second, I want it understood, I do not endorse islam, as I am a christian. I am just not going to force my personal beliefs here in this forum, or on en world.




Yeah, these are kind of the reasons why I tried to keep my statements sort of brief rather than going into detail.  There's already long detailed threads on these subjects so I figured I don't need to go into long details here.  One statements was just sort of the typical Hiver daily update and the other was the typical Hiver stating of frustrating at x subject.  

And I understood you weren't trying to impress your beliefs on other people.  I know I sometimes have to try hard to avoid impressing my beliefs on people because sometimes those are just the first thoughts in my head regarding a subject.  I wasn't trying to impress my beliefs either; I just thought it was weird how the discussion turned into something that to me wasn't even related at all.  And of course your later comment made me curious.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> venting: Ugh, I am still hurting an hour after pain meds




Ouch, that sucks.    Hopefully by now you're feeling better and perhaps sleeping.  I know I just got home a little bit ago after a pleasant day and am relaxing for a short time before I go to sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar

finally getting ready for sleep, so see you all on the morrow!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> finally getting ready for sleep, so see you all on the morrow!




Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Dog Moon

And on an unrelated note, I'm actually kind of enjoying this debate now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Venting: the main reason Christmas dinner wasn't a disaster is that most of the people who were supposedly coming, didn't.

Normally, the no-shows would have me cheesed off.  However, it was a small gathering, and the absentees alleviated the problem generated by one no-show in particular.  My maternal aunt- who said she was bringing ham & stuffing- didn't show.  Nor, of course, did the food she'd promised.  At one point, I even called her and she said she was coming with the food "in about an hour".

Now, the only reason I am not completely pissed with her is that on the 24th, she DID pick up & deliver the fried turkey that became the heart of the meal.

I made a killer potato salad, though, and a creamy mixed veg dish.


----------



## megamania

I've been there before.    Fed visitors chicken nuggets.   Had a blast- especially when the lost people showed up the following week. (still without food)


This is why gaming remains a chips and sandwiches bring your own at this point


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> hanging out with My bro and his family, including an 8 year old that understands me.




always a plus


----------



## megamania

The weekend is going well all things considered.  My future Son in law's parents are up and they brought their dog with them.   15 month large dog named 'Dawg'.

With our 4yr old cat and Chrissy- our own 18 month black lab mix it has been busy with the animals.

Food was excellent.   My son is enjoying the video card.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds very cozy.  Good way to spend the day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

watiching predators hocky vs redwings.

watched sunbowl earlier . . .  not very sunny there today.


----------



## Blackrat

I got the first Barsoom trilogy as christmas present from wife. It's refreshing to read scifi that old. There's the distinctive adventure feel that more modern writers lack.


----------



## Scott DeWar

some light music I enjoy:

trocatta and fugue in d minor


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I got the first Barsoom trilogy as christmas present from wife. It's refreshing to read scifi that old. There's the distinctive adventure feel that more modern writers lack.




It's that strong influence of pulp fiction.


----------



## megamania

Welp.... It's a new year.


Feels like the old one.


----------



## megamania

Tim, my son, is going to attempt some DMing soon.   I get to PLAY!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's the Circle of Life!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I shall put this rrigght here, for the new year. . . . . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMnlJ0HDkwI

Yes, I am a sick and twisted mind.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Tim, my son, is going to attempt some DMing soon.   I get to PLAY!




One of my friends has two children and they've finally reached an age where they can actually game, though they're still young enough that they have simple thought processes and if they don't play coop games, he can win over his kids pretty much all the time, except when he gives himself handicaps!  He DMs for them I think occasionally, but because only 3 people usually boardgaming tends to be the thing that they do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it smells like teen spirit by two cellos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS826PwLHdQ&list=RDuT3SBzmDxGk&index=10

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

To: Blackrat

Sbject: crazy Fins

Blackrat, I did not know  these guys  were Finnish. I had seen this vid several times on facebook.


----------



## trappedslider

Looks like political discussion may be coming to an end on here


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Looks like political discussion may be coming to an end on here




Why is that?


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Why is that?




Cuz the boss man says so http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...p-stat/page7&p=6791194&viewfull=1#post6791194


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Cuz the boss man says so http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...p-stat/page7&p=6791194&viewfull=1#post6791194




Ah, yeah, I posted in the other thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Apparently stuff I don't see is affecting people I don't know and because of that we can no longer have political/religious topic discussions on EnWorld.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there were some people that were getting personal in their remarks and the mods were needing to step in more and more frequently.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think that there is also an element of a curtain being drawn back, and people finding out that some fellow ENWorlders hold views that some or many might find repellant or even disturbing.  I know _I_ have found some I wouldn't want to be alone with in a small room.

If I were most people, I'd probably have put those people on my ignore list.  But I have made a point of not using that list for anyone.  I learned a long time ago, from a variety of patient and wise people that sometimes the people we don't want to hear are the people we most sorely need to listen to, if we are going to help them...or keep others from becoming like them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, that is pretty accurate.


----------



## trappedslider

It also seems to me as I pointed pages ago, that it's the same thing being discussed just under a different topic with the exact same people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes you did. I see at t 2 CM peeps that discuss those topics over here, which you mentioned as well, I think.


----------



## megamania

AND THE CLOWNS COME OUT TWO BY TWO..... TWO BY TWO.....


----------



## megamania

I knew that politics here was a bad idea.   Some people (myself included) are too stubborn to hear someone speak either without facts or merely THEIR facts.


----------



## megamania

gaming at home is going well.    PbP is bombing however.

Holi-daze was okay but being called / contacted by car / house/ IRS is getting old.

Makes me itchy and less friendly.

Hope the year is going good thus far for everyone here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And that is why I am avoiding the politics like the plague.


----------



## megamania

Good.

"Bring out your dead.   Bring out your dead."


----------



## megamania

Hmmmm..... having those moments when stray thoughts kick in and I share them before asking why.


Any one remember where that line- "Bring out your dead." comes from?


----------



## Scott DeWar

My former employer had an error in his taxes that equaled something like $12,000. He got it paid off in a couple of years. 

fine and dandy - no more problems - right?

nope - he had, as of 2011, had to 'prove' to some 6 or so offices of the IRS all over the country and each time he had to pay an accountant for several hours and several hundred dollars - like 1200 or so - for paperwork and forms to be filled, reports made and time in front of a cubical irs puke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Any one remember where that line- "Bring out your dead." comes from?




Sure!  It's from Monty Python's _Holy Grail_- the guy is asking the villagers in a plague stricken town to bring them out to his cart for removal.  And the old man who gets brought out isn't dead yet...


----------



## Scott DeWar

A starwars musical parody:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAlQuqzl8o&list=RDuT3SBzmDxGk&index=27


----------



## megamania

I only owe 800+ so It'll be paid before June but it still sucks


----------



## megamania

Better than the "Never seen a wookie before" video I saw briefly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I guess that explains the removal of the political/religious threads then.  For the part that I saw and partook, they were neat and interesting, but I guess some people just can't leave things alone.  Oh well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They were, but several of them started devolving into bashing or posts with high squick factors.  Which violated one of the terms of Morrus' test- the one about Cha as a dump stat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

They should have followed my example and just stayed out of that sandbox.

Some of what I saw was also being antagonistic and seemingly on purpose asking very poingnet [sp?] questions.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> They should have followed my example and just stayed out of that sandbox.
> 
> Some of what I saw was also being antagonistic and seemingly on purpose asking very poignant [sp?] questions.




Fixed the spelling for you,and yes you are right.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I tried to trigger my spell check, but poinsettias kept coming up.


----------



## trappedslider

yeah,thats why i copied and pasted into google lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, you use google to find the right spelling! Nice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I tried to trigger my spell check, but poinsettias kept coming up.




I know the spellcheck/autocheck is kinda funny.  Whenever I'm my phone my friends' names keep changing.

Brian becomes Briana, which I'm not sure why.

Jeff becomes Jeffy which seems an even goofier change.

Craig becomes design for some random reason I cannot figure out.  I mean seriously, none of them have foreign or complicated names.  Why does the checker keep trying to change them?!?!


----------



## trappedslider

maybe it's saying you need different friends


----------



## trappedslider

Been having a blast playing Fallout 4 ^_^


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> I know the spellcheck/autocheck is kinda funny.  Whenever I'm my phone my friends' names keep changing.
> 
> Brian becomes Briana, which I'm not sure why.
> 
> Jeff becomes Jeffy which seems an even goofier change.
> 
> Craig becomes design for some random reason I cannot figure out.  I mean seriously, none of them have foreign or complicated names.  Why does the checker keep trying to change them?!?!



Perhaps it was made in an alternative universe?  Perhaps...Briana is the evil version, complete with goatee.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Been having a blast playing Fallout 4 ^_^




My son and Son-in-law really want this game.   You recommend it then....


----------



## megamania

Seeing this makes me want to watch Fringe again.   Decent series.... season one anyway


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never watched that one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just going to put this right here:


----------



## Darkness

Helsinki is hell, so much of the time ya gotta shoot your album covers elsewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wonder what would happen if a Finnish Death Metal group relocated to someplace like Tahiti, Bali, Florida or Hawaii...

I just had a vision of them standing around a scenic pond & waterfall, in similar poses...wearing tropical print shirts, sandals and board shorts- leather speedo for the lead singer.

Still wearing the makeup & headbanger hair, of course.

"On tonight's show, we welcome Finland's hottest export, the relocated death metal pioneers, Necrophagius Rex.  They'll be performing songs like "Pyroclastic Flow" and "Corpse Flower Blooms" from their latest album, _Surfing with Satan_, recorded in scenic Honolulu."


----------



## Scott DeWar

of course they would get lost in the jungle of the islands!


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, What's cooking guys?? And gals!?

I have taters, a large white onion green bell peppers and hot and mild johnsonville eye-tallian sausage baking in the oven, seasoned with  eye-tallion seasoning, salt and garlic with olive oil!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not cooking today.  Did a NY Strip last night, sliced it thin, and put it in sourdough with mayo and grilled onions, though.  Tasty, satisfying...and I still have half of the steak left!


----------



## Scott DeWar

yomm yomm!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have found that slicing the meat like that makes it somehow easier for me to do portion control.  Make no misteak (), I could easily have eaten the whole steak.  But somehow, I was satisfied with what I had, though it was much less than I might normally have eaten.


----------



## Scott DeWar

have you ever heard of a micro  plane?

also, my sausage and peppers: The taters is supurb, the taters and onions are so tender, it is hard to pick them up with a fork.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't own a micro planer, just some sharp knives.

Well, I do have a food processor and a mandolin, but those usually are reserved for use on veggies.


----------



## Blackrat

So, I seem to missed much discussion lately. That finnish park ranger pic was originally norwegian thing  Works both ways though. On politics, I agree, we don't need it on enw. There's CM for that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There is something about the northern parts of Europe- regardless of country-  that just functions as a GRÆT BLÅCK CÄÜLDRØN for death metal.

I bet Seasonal Affective Disorder is to blame.  IOW, y'all need therapeutic light boxes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There is something about the northern parts of Europe- regardless of country-  that just functions as a GRÆT BLÅCK CÄÜLDRØN for death metal.
> 
> I bet Seasonal Affective Disorder is to blame.  IOW, y'all need therapeutic light boxes.




Naw, they just need to go to Spain or Caribbean/Gulf of Mexico for winter vacation! I hear Aruba is a fine place to be!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> complete with goatee.




Oh man, I totally thought for a second you said goatse...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We just had a false fire alarm at our house- according to the FD, the detector in my room is shot.  It set off all the others.

I'd only been asleep a couple hours after @23 hours of being awake.  It seems Monday decided to arrive late.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> . . . . . goatse...




I hate you. I had to look up what goatse was because I had never heard it before. google sent me somewhere I wish I could un see,*shiver* I would prefer now that my soul be eaten by elder beings and digested for 10,000 years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Could be worse- you could have Rickrolled yourself.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I honestly prefer that being rickrolled would have been a kindness compared to what I saw.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I hate you. I had to look up what goatse was because I had never heard it before. google sent me somewhere I wish I could un see,*shiver* I would prefer now that my soul be eaten by elder beings and digested for 10,000 years.




Heh, sorry about that.  I guess I just assumed everyone already knew what that was.  *wince*


----------



## Blackrat

Scott, a word of warning, do not google that word...

Oh, sorry, I'm a bit late am I?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> Heh, sorry about that.  I guess I just assumed everyone already knew what that was.  *wince*



remember the grandma rule!


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> Heh, sorry about that.  I guess I just assumed everyone already knew what that was.  *wince*



I'm actually not seeing it being mentioned nearly as much in recent years as it used to be. I think a lot of younger net users may not even know what it is, much like they don't know what non-cellular telephones or non-franchise-based Hollywood movies are.

Scott isn't in that demographic, of course. Maybe he has Evasion on saves against disgusting memes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darkness said:


> I'm actually not seeing it being mentioned nearly as much in recent years as it used to be. I think a lot of younger net users may not even know what it is, much like they don't know what non-cellular telephones or non-franchise-based Hollywood movies are.
> 
> Scott isn't in that demographic, of course. Maybe he has Evasion on saves against disgusting memes.



Actually, Uncanny Evasion [Su]. It has always been easy to avoid *most* brain rot memes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

crazy triple post


----------



## Scott DeWar

crazy triple post


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> I'm actually not seeing it being mentioned nearly as much in recent years as it used to be. I think a lot of younger net users may not even know what it is, much like they don't know what non-cellular telephones or non-franchise-based Hollywood movies are.
> 
> Scott isn't in that demographic, of course. Maybe he has Evasion on saves against disgusting memes.




That's true, I can't even remember when that came out.  I suppose I'll avoid the other couple of nasty things that came out way back in the day, I think around the same time.  I incorrectly assumed everyone here was old enough to have seen that, though I know a few people like my ex-wife who most likely has never seen it and I cannot even begin to imagine her reaction if she did manage to see it.

And apparently for Scott it's less evasion and more a very delayed reaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon, I am 52, so probably old enough to have seen it - just never in the circles that would have exposed me to that meme.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just watched an excellent movie on Netflix: The man that never was, 1955, setting in WW2 Britain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like that quote!


----------



## Herobizkit

Good to know that civility and the internet still don't mix.


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> crazy triple post





Scott DeWar said:


> crazy triple post



So that's why I had a notification about a bunch of new post quotes since my last visit.


----------



## Darkness

Mad_Jack said:


> The up side to not having a fracking clue what you're doing is there's always a chance that you won't realize it's impossible until after you succeed...



True.dat

Back in the day, I somehow got Ultima VIII to run on a PC that didn't even meet its system requirements. Well, 'crawl' may be a better word than 'run.'


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darkness said:


> So that's why I had a notification about a bunch of new post quotes since my last visit.



This may come as a surprise to you, but I kind of post a lot, so that may be why too. I know it is unbelievable, but it is true.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> True.dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, I somehow got Ultima VIII to run on a PC that didn't even meet its system requirements. Well, 'crawl' may be a better word than 'run.'






I had a somewhat similar experience a couple of years back. I did a clean install of Pool of Radiance - Ruins of Myth Drannor on a win 8 computer, from the original discs and it ran perfectly. I tried that again on my new computer last year, only to find out it's absolutely incompatible with win 8...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ignorence
is 
BLISS​


----------



## trappedslider

so, next week the semester starts and here are my classes :

Interpersonal Communication
Employability Skills
Survey of US Hist to 1877 
Success Skill-College & Career


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> so, next week the semester starts and here are my classes :
> . . . . .
> Survey of US Hist to 1877  . . . . .




if you want to talk about really cool things learned in this class, feel free to talk about it here! an alternative if that is not easily done but facebook is, just let me know and I will give my real name to friend me there!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> if you want to talk about really cool things learned in this class, feel free to talk about it here! an alternative if that is not easily done but facebook is, just let me know and I will give my real name to friend me there!




I took the 1877 to present last semester but we only made  it up to the 70s lol and I really didn't learn anything i didn't already know. I expect it to be the same for this class too


----------



## Scott DeWar

What did you learn about the 60's?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well,


----------



## Scott DeWar

*unashamed spaming!*

64 more


edit: 58 more now


----------



## Scott DeWar

posts


----------



## Scott DeWar

And


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will


----------



## Scott DeWar

have


----------



## Scott DeWar

24,000


----------



## Scott DeWar

Posts!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's a LOT of piercings...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's a LOT of piercings...



 what? Piercings??


----------



## Herobizkit

That's how you want to reach 24k posts, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] ?  By one-word-post scumming?

I thought you were made of sterner stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

mea culpa. you are right. I will stop that nonsense right now.


----------



## Darkness

We can always use more posts in the Monsters A-Z thread. Just saying.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just posted there when I got here and , behold here you are recommending it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know a doctor from my past medical things that I called Dr. " I write in femto scale font" Thomas. He literally wrote with his nekked eyes so small I could hardly read it. The amazing thing is It was legible!


----------



## megamania

I'm baaaaaack.

Let the depravity restart


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, I saw your facebook post. I could tell you what I have gone through, but I see you are living it right now. Are you pacing it with wound ack, or is there a nurse doing that?


----------



## megamania

Back to wound vac that visiting nurse changes three times a week and the ppik line I do three times a day.     Later this week I'll learn what the plastic surgeon has in mind for me


----------



## Scott DeWar

wound vac, oh boy. I have to admit, I was in my coma and did not know the troubles of a wound vac.


----------



## Blackrat

Finished the first actual adventure of the dd3.5 campaign I started with the new group. Ran the Howling Horde adventure. It's an official wotc adventure from way back. And an awesome first level run since it has a dungeon and a dragon at the end. Black Wyrmling  I had never realized how strong monks with grapple build can be. Any fight against single monster turned into the monk grappling it and the others pounding it to death.


----------



## Scott DeWar

They do REALLY well when grappling!


----------



## megamania

Scary to the point of being broken-    A Goliath Brawler.

Treat as one size bigger .  ouch.


----------



## Blackrat

Ours is a half-orc monk. The player has last played d&d back in AD&D era, and had no knowledge about 3.5e monks. He just picked what felt fun to play  Anyway, not much of a problem with group fights, but against single opponents, he is EFFECTIVE...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I must remember this . . What a nice idea for a police force . . . .


----------



## Blackrat

Against the tiny dragon, it almost became too easy, but he failed once and the dragon got away. After that he didn't manage to catch it again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Against the tiny dragon, it almost became too easy, but he failed once and the dragon got away. After that he didn't manage to catch it again.




I can only imagine the frustration of the player!

on an aside, has any one ever heard of a movie called upside down? If so, is it based on a sci-fi novel? and if so, by whom?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Love monks, but I never wanted to play a grappler.


----------



## Scott DeWar

my fav is a monk sorcerer combo


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it had never occurred to me either to play a grappler. I always choose the other feats when you get those monk bonuses  Now if I ever get to play again, I might actually try one... Maybe build him as dwarven luchador...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh, I had seen grapplers in action, but they never appealed.

My fav monk builds involved using polearms and high Dex to get LOTS of AoOs, inspired by the stuff you see in movies or performances by the Shao Lin monks.  They can control the battle zone very effectively.

Add in magical increases to reach- whether by a potion, allies' spells or powers gained via multiclassing- and all of a sudden, you have a martial controller of sorts, dictating or curtailing foes' actions & moves.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it had never occurred to me either to play a grappler. I always choose the other feats when you get those monk bonuses  Now if I ever get to play again, I might actually try one... Maybe build him as dwarven luchador...




Name him Puck


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My fav monk builds involved using polearms and high Dex to get LOTS of AoOs, .....




Speak softly with a BIG stick


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Speak softly with a BIG stick




Most assuredly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Name him Puck




Good choice.

Or...

El Torito
El Tejón Enojado
La Montaña Piqueña


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it had never occurred to me either to play a grappler. I always choose the other feats when you get those monk bonuses  Now if I ever get to play again, I might actually try one... Maybe build him as dwarven luchador...




The more I think about this, the more I like it.  But it needs fleshing out- a context that makes the character's place in the world more complete.

The last Dwarf I played was Magnus Skyhammer, a 4Ed Starpact Warlock multiclassed with Shaper Psion.  But beyond that, I supplied the DM with more background: his clan's calling was to live on a high peak, watching for starfalls- aberration seeds from then Far Realm- and combatting aberrations of all kinds with the powers they gained via their pacts and Psionics.  Fighting fire with fire, as it were, immortalized in their oath.



> CLAN SKYHAMMER'S OATH:
> 
> In deepest mine, on mountain's height
> Our cunning foes will face our might
> No Far Realms scourge evades our sight
> Skyhammer clan's eternal fight!




Over time, other things accreted to the PC due to roleplay or to explain his abilities.  His clan loved Carribean style steel drums, and his evasive shadow walking ability became a form of capoira...

Do something like that for your diminutive luchador.  Have his entire clan's culture be lifted from Mexican/Meso-American culture with a pastiche from tribes further north, instead of the D&D sterotype Scots/Teutonic/Viking vibe dwarves always have.

After all, pre-Columbian American cultures were fine stone workers and very fond of gold.  Hell- extend that love from the metal and into corn being their most precious crop.  Replace beer/mead/wines with peyote and coca leaves.

Axes and hammers still make sense, but perhaps they're also good with blowguns?

Perhaps, because of their short stature but massive musculature, Dwarven monks are hyperaggressive, like the flyweight boxer Jorge Paez.

And so the grapplers emerge from a practice of counting coup...







...but for maximum giggles, keep using the stereotypical Scots accent.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I'm thinking a dwarven clan from Maztica... I don't remember much about the setting, but it could fit. Or then flesh out the gold dwarf culture to include lucha libre type of gladiatorial combat...


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... The more I read on the gold dwarves, the more convinced I am that I could weave some mesoamerican flair into their culture...


----------



## Scott DeWar

El gato loko!


----------



## megamania

Gonna sign off for a bit, read and listen to some Eagles.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't disappear too long! I will start to worry.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> El gato loko!




The Crazy Cat? I kinda like that


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Speak softly with a BIG stick



Indeed. In most D&D settings, that's easier to achieve than a kind word and a gun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> The Crazy Cat? I kinda like that



Way back in 2010, April,  WarlockLord started an over the top game called "Wrath of von Kitty Killer" And I decided I would play  (from parts unknown, its) El Gato Loko!  An enlightened fist. I never got to play him as the dm spirited away. He remained active, then disappeared completely in spring of 2013.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dwarves are more like badgers...Tejon Loco!


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, I like that even more... I didn't know what it meant on your previous post. My spanish ain't too good... (Means to say, I know a few words and can piece together something from latin, but that's it ) I also liked the Little Bull


----------



## Blackrat

La Montana is a mountain, but what is Piquena?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Little, I think

edit: Just checked and it means small.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> also liked the Little Bull



What about Red Bull?


----------



## Blackrat

El Toro Rojo?


----------



## Blackrat

You guys... I think I'm going to go with all of these, and build an NPC party of dwarven luchadores...


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

Most of them monks perhaps, but also a few fighters and one barbarian, just for the kicks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, the Cleric should be something like El Toro Oro- the Golden Bull. (Goin' biblical!)

A bard?  El Toro Plata- the Silver Bull.  ("Silver Bull, Silver Bull, it's Christmas time in the arena...")

The barbarian?  Toro Loco.



When the party plays these characters, it will be...


...wait for it...




...the running of the bulls.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cough cough* sob*

Danny, that was beautiful. so beautiful.


----------



## megamania

Do we get an Andre the Giant type to fight them?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Offer him a peanut...


----------



## megamania

....and....


----------



## Scott DeWar

stop that rhyming, I mean it!


----------



## megamania

Before my next operation I am trying to finish up some maps and adventures.    this is my "water world"     It is underground, under Sharn.   Natural water falls and broken water pipes from the city constantly feed the deep pool of water that houses several stone buildings.   The Aberrant Dragonmarked thieves guild has set up base here.


----------



## megamania

Dark blue = 50ft deep fresh water.   Light Blue = 3ft of water on top of stone structures.   Glowing moss and lily pads allow for eerie levels of light and the four water falls drown out most sound.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Might I recommend this monster as a form of guard? Its called a Grindylow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Grindylow? That sounds like a dirty dancing move.

Check the "Aquatic Ideas" link in my sig.


----------



## megamania

Stay on the path and you deal with mainly the wet and at times slippery footing with Aberrant marked rogues, fighters and an occational mage taking a pot-shot at you.   Enter the deeper water and there are Kuo-toa and thousands of harmless glowing fish that swarm all over you hoping for food bits on you and your clothes.   Enter the towers and there are undead and various Naga species.


----------



## megamania

Just finished it.  20+ pages of adventure.

Now to think about the follow-up adventures


----------



## megamania

and as a side thought..... I find it mildly amusing how each company has their "mascot" they do versions of.   WoTC was Drow and somewhat Kobolds.  Pathfinder LOVES their Goblins and variants.


----------



## Scott DeWar

pathfinder and goblins, huh . . . well, uh, ummm . . . . .http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/aberrations/grindylow there is the, uh, link which describes the goblin like grindylow.


----------



## megamania

Goblin snakes, Goblin Dogs, Goblin octopuses, Goblin mutants, Goblin pirates (complete with a parrot as big as itself).........


----------



## megamania

Forgot the Goblin Monkey and Vulture pilot


----------



## Scott DeWar

don't forget:

Goblins chew and goblins bite.
Goblins cut and goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!
Goblins race and goblins jump.
Goblins slash and goblins bump.
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!
Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be goblins! You be food!
—The Goblin Song


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poem/174262


----------



## Darkness

>poetry

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Omae wa mou shindeiru


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh how . . .lovely??


----------



## Blackrat

Refer page seven

The Progressive cognition

Nuclear Winter falls





I can do poetry too


----------



## Scott DeWar

*oh the weather outside is icy
walking on it can be dicey
all my friends I will have to call
so I won't fall, I won't fall I won't fall​*


----------



## megamania

Enjoy.  

I doubt we will have anything.  Between being 150 miles from shoreline and tucked in behind the Berkshire Mts we may get a dusting.


----------



## megamania

Nurse came by to switch out my wound vac.   She was trying to cheer me up with the whole "your wound is looking so much better just in the last few days" line.

I reminded her that next week a surgeon will tear it all up so it didn't matter.

Yeah.    My head is still full of negativity.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> I doubt we will have anything.  Between being 150 miles from shoreline and tucked in behind the Berkshire Mts we may get a dusting.




Well, I swept my sidewalk off in front of my apartment a couple of hours ago and first, the snow is packable for excellent snowballs and a snowman, and second it has covered up again with about another inch for a total of about 4 inches.

it looks peaceful and sublime


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, their 4 inches predicted is at 6 inches and counting . . . . . 


elsewhere in the news We have Cthulhu in Helsinki in a snow race looking for the Finnish line . . . .


----------



## Blackrat

Last I heard the Great C was sitting on a bookshelf in west Helsinki, and complaining about the cold outside...


----------



## Blackrat

This morning it was -20 F out here. Got me wondering again why the hell do I live in a place where the air hurts my face and lungs...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because curvy girls in sweaters.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are a crazy Finn, that's why!


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> You are a crazy Finn, that's why!




No, that's the reason why a couple of times a week I go into a room that's so hot that the air hurts my face and lungs... And then I splash some water on the stove to make it steam and hurt my face even more...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> No, that's the reason why a couple of times a week I go into a room that's so hot that the air hurts my face and lungs... And then I splash some water on the stove to make it steam and hurt my face even more...



crazy Finns.


----------



## Blackrat

I know. And to continue on the thought. Being crazy is not the reason to live in this forsaken frozen wasteland... It's the consequence of living here....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Out of curiosity, what do you do there, in real life - besides gaming. I am an electrician, in real life.


----------



## Blackrat

Hah, I'm an electrician also  currently working in a factory, keeping the machinery alive.


----------



## Blackrat

I used to be a security guard, but that was so stressfull that I just couldn't handle it anymore and went back to school


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here in the usa, the home voltage is 120/240 with a typical panel in a new home being a 200 amp main breaker. What is it in Finland?

also, weather update - Keep in mind my location is Tennessee  . . . hang on, I need to look at a map to get the degrees longitude . . . . ok, I got it now: 36 degrees north, ele 551 feet [1680 M] - pretty far south compared to you

Temp is a balmy 29 Degrees F. or - 1.66... C. and no wind
96% humidity and lightly snowing. It is expected to continue until about 2030 hrs local.

7" of snow [17.78 cm] and slightly wet. snowball packability is exceptional, though not deep enough for a fort to be built. [you can see where my priority is here, heh?]


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

I never done construction/home electrics so I have no idea about the standard current mains, but the standard voltage is 230 for one phase, and 400 for multiphase. As far as I know, that's common in all of europe... I mainly work with three-phase systems and electric motors.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have done single/multi family residential, commercial residential [ apartments of 4 or more] and some commercial industrial 3 phase. Motor  branch circuits of various uses. Industrial 3 phase here is 120/208/240 or 277/480. One place I worked on was an Ice house in Missouri that was at 480 V and 1200 Amps for the main breaker. Cutting knockout holes in the cabinet was a word that is not allowed to be typed on EnWorld forums.


----------



## Blackrat

Hehee. I actually had to change the lightbulbs in the factory hall last fall, and for the kicks of it, calculated how much electricity the lights in the plant eat up.  Now bear in mind, the hall is about 500x330 feet in area. Just the lights eat up 60kW of electricity


----------



## Scott DeWar

My brother is in the management of a printing plant and to help with reducing electrical consumption he is looking into hi output LED lighting. It is programmable to vary the spectrum and intensity and the lumans to consumption ratio is incredibly low.

The tricky thing is in the office conference rooms that may want to be able to dim the lighting. Today they use pulse width modulation on the dimmer, varying the % of the power sine wave allowed through, but with LED lighting you want the old fashion rheostat for amplitude modulation. Otherwise you will get a strobing effect.

If you make mention of this to your management, the savings is such that you might get quite the bonus check.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or...

They could turn the factory into a disco!


----------



## Blackrat

Well, with the bass- boom that one machine makes, I think a dubstep disco could work...


----------



## Herobizkit

Maybe scratch both itches and do a technoswing dance hall, sock hop optional?


----------



## megamania

You guys got paid to change the light bulbs....?    Jeepers.... wife makes me do it or else


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would guess these are high pressure sodium or metea halide and are about 20 to 25 feet off the floor.


----------



## megamania

At our factory, we had some very HOT bulbs.  One burst and fell to cement floor.   Actually burned / crusted some of the floor.   We replaced with energy efficient brighter ones.  It made Vermont Business news at the time.   First in the state to use them.

https://www.linkedin.com/company/mack-molding-company

general info.   Looking for the article on the overhead lights


----------



## megamania

Found it ( I think)

http://www.mack.com/press-releases/mack-molding-improves-lighting-productivity-reduces-energy-costs/


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> I would guess these are high pressure sodium or metea halide and are about 20 to 25 feet off the floor.




Yeah, metal halide. And maybe some 35-40 f up. We have actually installed some LED fixtures to test how they perform in the rough conditions of our plant. The problem with changing all of the 150 lights is that you can't do it while production is on (there's no room for lifting machines), and the production is on for about 24/7 around the year


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Found it ( I think)
> 
> http://www.mack.com/press-releases/mack-molding-improves-lighting-productivity-reduces-energy-costs/




That's an awesome article. I might have to show it to the managers. Could actually convince them that in the long run it would be a good idea to change all the lights.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Trouble with that is that is an indicator of loss of usable energy, being emitted as inferred energy instead of visible spectrum.

However, as has been mentioned is the accessibility factor. A few minutes with a cherry picker above to change a fixture will save so much as to offset the few minutes of production time. there is a necessary trade off


----------



## megamania

Mack installed them on weekends so no lose of production


----------



## megamania

Critters A-Z is getting harder.

I had to research to hide another 'X' critter.


----------



## megamania

Thinking about it however, it was nice looking through my 1st and 2nd edition books.   Brought back some nice memories.


----------



## megamania

Yesterday, my son DM'd for the first time.   He did really well.    Gave NPCs memorable personalities and quirks which is good.    handled things well when characters did what he didn't expect or prepare for.

Kudos- Tim- you did well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Critters A-Z is getting harder.
> 
> I had to research to hide another 'X' critter.




If it were easy, any one could do it. But instead, it is now and we are in on it!!!!

Maybe it could be changed to EWZS

En
World
xenoZooological
Society


----------



## megamania

I keep wanting it to be more than "here is a picture".    Tried getting people to talk about its use but that was a no go.    Aw well.


----------



## megamania

Ugh...... can't win.

Stress clearly controls my Blood sugar.    When stressed I can take 28 units of insulin and bring myself down from 250 to 120.   At 28 units I should be in a coma..... several times over.   (every unit = 25 pts reduced.   Below 40 = coma.)

Today, not as stressed I was 146 and took 4 units and two hours later found myself at 39 and in desperate need of food.

Not sure what to make of it all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

most monsters that I have encountered since 1983 I lost due to the coma and fevers. I could not even try to remember the monsters I have played against.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for me, I use a 'correction factor' 10 to 1, 10 numbers to be dropped to 1 unit of aspart. I mayself have been in the 30's tw3ice, but have endeavored to never go there again.


----------



## megamania

Yeah.... this is the second time I hit 39.

Cold hollow feeling begins in my stomach then get the cold feeling in blotches on legs and arms.    Knew I needed food.   Had my meter with me at the bank and checked there.   Double burger and a diet soda and I 'm okay.

However, after staying away from soda for about two weeks now and no caffeinated soda in 4 weeks that Diet Dew really, really, I mean REALLY hit the spot.

New cravings ....


----------



## Scott DeWar

That low of a number, I would have drank regular soda.


----------



## megamania

Regular soda has the consistency of maple syrup to me now.   I can't drink it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know what you mean. I have been known to water it down to make it palatable.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Ugh...... can't win.
> 
> Stress clearly controls my Blood sugar.    When stressed I can take 28 units of insulin and bring myself down from 250 to 120.   At 28 units I should be in a coma..... several times over.   (every unit = 25 pts reduced.   Below 40 = coma.)
> 
> Today, not as stressed I was 146 and took 4 units and two hours later found myself at 39 and in desperate need of food.
> 
> Not sure what to make of it all.




[video=youtube;Es2f5MsEWmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es2f5MsEWmg[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

No, serious. Trappedslider, we REALLY need insuline. so don't flush it down!


----------



## megamania

Sadly..... I didn't learn anything new.... go figure.


----------



## megamania

However, I do try to avoid giving myself a shot in public.    (has nothing to do with exposing my....ahem..... rounded tummy..... no really- it doesn't   )


----------



## megamania

Anyone watch X-Files tonight?    What about Lucifer?

The actors have aged a lot in X-files.   No suggestion that Gillian Anderson is a smoker in real life


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I missed first 45 minutes of Lucifer.  Hopefully, I can catch it on demand.  Haven't watched ep2 of X-files yet.


----------



## Blackrat

Frak. We get ep1 of x-files today. I hope I can stay awake to watch it  Morning shift at work so I have to wake at 5am...


----------



## megamania

X-Files is too much like the old series at this point.    Focus is on their missing child vs Fox's sister.......

Lucifer I made it thru the first 1/2 hour.    The actor is charming and just wrong enough to believe but the plot so far...... eh.    Wife's main complaint-   "They are making the devil into a good guy."

Me.... "It's just a story.  Relax"


Kinda wondering if other "more spiritual minded" people are having the same reaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Sadly..... I didn't learn anything new.... go figure.



That's because you are too smart!


megamania said:


> However, I do try to avoid giving myself a shot in public.    (has nothing to do with exposing my....ahem..... rounded tummy..... no really- it doesn't   )




I use a pen and stick my arm. No need for that non-existant tummy embarrassment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Anyone watch X-Files tonight?    What about Lucifer?
> 
> The actors have aged a lot in X-files.   No suggestion that Gillian Anderson is a smoker in real life



who is carrieing that? As for aging, that would be expected.
Edit: Never mind, fox id carrieing it and I am watvhing eps 1 and 2 right now.


megamania said:


> X-Files is too much like the old series at this point.    Focus is on their missing child vs Fox's sister.......
> 
> Lucifer I made it thru the first 1/2 hour.    The actor is charming and just wrong enough to believe but the plot so far...... eh.    Wife's main complaint-   "They are making the devil into a good guy."
> Me.... "It's just a story.  Relax"
> Kinda wondering if other "more spiritual minded" people are having the same reaction.



I would expect that it would at least start where they left off, but will morph further into new plots and such.
as for lucifer, I would be one of the aforementioned "more spiritual minded" with the same reaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> Hrrmm, speaking of blood sugar...
> 
> I just realized I haven't eaten in about ten hours. I should fix that. And then get some sleep.
> 
> (Lack of food and sleep tend to put Jack's head in a dark place, and that's not good for the rest of humanity...)




Speaking of blood sugar, I need to eat breakfast.
edit: waking blood sugar: 85, yesterday was 101
So, Jack, all work and no food makes jack an interesting madman?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Lucifer I made it thru the first 1/2 hour.    The actor is charming and just wrong enough to believe but the plot so far...... eh.    Wife's main complaint-   "They are making the devil into a good guy."
> 
> Me.... "It's just a story.  Relax"
> 
> 
> Kinda wondering if other "more spiritual minded" people are having the same reaction.



Yes, they are.

Despite my faith, however, I'm watching that damn show. 

For me, the "theology" of it depends on Lucifer's motivations.  I know it was based on a DC/Vertigo storyline, but it can't remember the comics...or even if I ever read that one.  As I recall, it was back in the mid 1990s, which is right about when I mostly stopped buying comics.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just plain not interested. on an aside I did watch both eps of x files. I have a complaint, but it is a spoiler.

[sblock=complaint - spoiler within] at the end of episode one we our dear old friend, black lung. And of course, he is still smoking . . . .through the tracheotomy hole itself. That unto itself sounds like an impossibility, but that is not my gripe. It is the fact he is talking with the hole in his throat. For those who read this, let me leave you rest assured I have had a trach. You cannot speak if you a have a hole there. 

It works like this: your vocal chords need air flow across them - this is a fact that I remember from CPR and Heimlich manuver training. "You cant speak if there is no air flow" . . but that is some thing else. The fact that black lung was talking with the hole in his throat with out a plug, or at least his thumb over the hole.

That is my gripe.[/rant][/sblock]


----------



## trappedslider

I have a generic rpg setting..but not sure if i should share it or not


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am interested in hearing it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Some know this, some do not, but  . . . .

My real name is not Scott DeWar. That name is a permutation of my favorite libation Dewar's scotch. I saw an article on the top 10 scotches for less then 40 bucks. My Dewars (Scratched cask) made number 2! Even though it is their blended.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> I have a generic rpg setting..but not sure if i should share it or not




I have quite a few. I think I even posted some stuff on ENW years ago... Sharing is good. There's always some who likes to read on new settings...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall had been posting here on ENW for a long time. I would follow/stalk his postings. I am now in two of his pbp games here. You never know what will happen


----------



## Blackrat

Found my old homebrew setting notes: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blog.php?27761-Blackrat&blogcategoryid=174 incase anyone want's to take a look.


----------



## Scott DeWar

reading through right now. quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I posted much more than I remembered... I still hope to some day resurrect that homebrew setting and actually run a game in it


----------



## Scott DeWar

sounds good!


----------



## megamania

My Homebrew- Jenner's World-  had a LOT in common with Eberron.     Enough to make me wonder if he peeked into my computer.    More than likely, this is why I have taken to the campaign world so well.


----------



## Blackrat

I also have a scifi-setting homebrew After Earth/Under the Red Skies. They are two distinct settings within the same universe. 

After Earth is about humanity surviving on the outskirts of galactic community. Earth was destroyed twenty years earlier, getting caught in the crossfire of two ancient races (think Shadows vs Vorlons from Babylon 5)... All that remains of Earth is desolate world surrounded by a red cloud. The cloud blocks all scans and every ship that has gone in haven't come back up...

And you might guess what Under the Red Skies is about... Post Apoc Earth with nasty red clouds surrounding the planet....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah! I loved B 5!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrat

So did I... Might have to watch it again soon. I've taken to watch it every few years. I think it might time for it again...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bab 5 is on netflix as dvd only - I only have the streaming vid set up. Sorry, I need to go back to sleep - woke at 4 am and pain has subsided enough to get back to sleep, even though it is now 7 am.


----------



## megamania

Jenner's World was a collection of islands on a shallow sea world where one could walk from island to island during low tide.

I had one controlled by awakened Golems,  an island filled with barbarians and anti-magic fields that made it difficult to invade them.    One island filled with mages complete with street lights and elemental powered means of travel.

Freaky how much the ideas overlapped......


----------



## megamania

Just learned I am officially "let go" from work.   Best, they will keep my insurance active for two more weeks only.     I go to surgery tomorrow morning.    I will lose one week due to recovery to find insurance.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, son.  Best of luck.


----------



## megamania

Thank you


----------



## Blackrat

*Happy Haggert Hurried Hungry Hitch Hiking Hired Henchmen Hivers....   apply w...*

And here I was, almost asking "only 20"... Good thing I read to the end  Lets see, there's "20" terminators to paint, "20" battle sisters to paint, another "20" and "20" marines to paint. Some "20" tyranids and 10 tau... And 4 eldars... So that makes what? About 20?

Edit: Oh Tzeentch, I forgot those "20" misc humans... Mostly guardsmen, but there's some specials too...


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: waiting on money

Can you imagine what megamania is going through?

re: 20 things
Haven't I told you 20 times never to over-exaggerate like that??


----------



## Scott DeWar

On an aside, an ever so slightly serious subject,  we are 156 posts away from 5000. What do you say, hivers, to the idea of starting a new thread at 5000?


----------



## trappedslider

Makes sense to me


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> . . . .  cuz if it gets much longer than that it borks up the performance of the forum due to the software they use...



Borked. there is that word again. you are the second person this week I have read that word form. I have not heard it in a long time and now twice this week. The other is a former EnWorlder from the living en world threads named Trouvere. I yack at him every now and then via hotmail. He used it earlier.

I love that word and always did!

Well, [MENTION=6750306]Mad_Jack[/MENTION], the hive use to do likewise for the same reason, but new servers and new software means we don't HAVE to any more, it is just out of curtousey I recommend it and to bring new or old blood into a new hive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I ate mine.  I was sweet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> It's almost 2 AM...
> 
> I'm swigging dollar-store root beer from a 2.5-liter bottle and eating Crunch Berries out of the box. This is technically "lunch".
> 
> I are adult-ing.
> 
> 
> It's after 10 PM - Do you know where your inner child is?



it is a little after 4 am, and I have been awake for an hour. I finally got up and am doing some software updates for my computer. I am adulting. My inner child is impatiently waiting for the downloads to get done. It is boring adult responsibility stuff. Oh well. gotta be done.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I ate mine.  I was sweet.




you are sick and twisted, Danny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNpShIrNwpQ


----------



## Blackrat

Mine keeps complaining that coffee tastes bad, so I sent him to get some ice-cream....


----------



## Scott DeWar

What is the coffee you are drinking?


----------



## Blackrat

Just regular black, no sugar. Brewed in factory break-room, ages old coffee-machine, and left to sit for couple of hours... Just like I like it


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Just regular black, no sugar. Brewed in factory break-room, ages old coffee-machine, and left to sit for couple of hours... Just like I like it




ack! hack gag!!! I need fresh ground whole bean arabica or peaberry.


----------



## Blackrat

I knew you wouldn't go for the finer taste of truck-stop coffee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I learned to love coffee on Jamaica blue mountain back when I was 28
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9ifa9s3irx_b


----------



## Scott DeWar

What do is another way of saying a martial artist is wandering?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

he's running amonk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How do martial ascetics sing?

In Monk-key.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What do you call a monk who breaks the law: Felonious Monk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How do you describe an oversized martial ascetic?

Humonkus.


----------



## Herobizkit

Three hengeyokai brothers learn martial arts and decide to form a musical troupe...
.
.
.
.
.
.
Alvin and the Chipmonks.


----------



## Blackrat

Sooo.... The monk jokes killed the Hive... Well done guys, well done...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I meant to post this last night, but was too tired:

Happiness is watching Iron Monkey 2 with a freshly delivered pizza that was so hot I had to wait a bit before eating any of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmmm...pizza.


----------



## Blackrat

Mmmm... Doughnuts....


----------



## Blackrat

Actually, scrap the previous. Since it's the season

Mmm... Runeberg Pastries...

Yeah, since you don't know anyway and are too lazy to google, here's wiki link: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runeberg_torte


----------



## Scott DeWar

MMMmmmmm . . . Runeberg pastries is right! make mine with rum, please!


----------



## Blackrat

I've been eating about a dozen of them in the past three weeks... Unfortunately they sell them for about a month and then you have to wait a year until you get them again... One of my favourite dessert.

I used to make my own when I was a kid, but non-alcoholic ofcourse. Well, the basic store-bought ones are non-alcoholic too, but they have the "taste"...

Might have to try the recipe again and actually get some arrack...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wonder if they have it in the stores here in the states?


----------



## Blackrat

There is this finnish overseas organisation called Merimieskirkko (Sailor Church) that supplies finns across the world with traditional finnish foodstuff. They might have some. What city do you live in? I could find if they have staff there?


----------



## Blackrat

Or no such luck. Apparently they don't do that in the US. Only some european and asian cities...

If you can find any finnish owned bakery or such you might be in luck. Otherwise I think it might be very unlikely to find them there


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, google tells me, nowhere around here.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it is as solely finnish as salmiakki, but unlike the candy, runeberg tortes are available only around runeberg's day... So I'm not surprised they're next to impossible to find in the states


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did see a recipe for the torte..... and if I make it a second time, does it make that a retort?


----------



## Herobizkit

Can you eat a retort that's Finnish before you begin?


----------



## Blackrat

Tomorrow is truly old-school gaming day. 1st edition MERP. I think the edition is older than me 

Edit: Had to check. Yeah, it was published a year before my birth


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are you the DM? If so, what are you running? If not, what are you playing? (its fun being nosey!!)


----------



## Blackrat

No, I get to play for once. Haven't yet fully decided on my character. Tomorrow is character creation evening. I'm thinkin on doing some kind of an elven warrior.


----------



## Blackrat

I haven't played MERP ever before. It's based on rolemaster though so I ain't totally stranger to the system


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, since some of us have been transplanted away from the regular table top gaming group, I would like to expirience middle earth vicariously through you, if I may. Pleas keep me updated on the game?

In other news, Has anyone heard from Megamania yet? He should be checking in soon.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I'll keep you updated on my other games as well then


----------



## Blackrat

I sent you a friend request on FB. The guy with the horse mask


----------



## Blackrat

Man, MERP character creation is complicated  but I did get mine ready for next week's game. Elven Warrior. Wife's character is a hobbit thief.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Man, MERP character creation is complicated  but I did get mine ready for next week's game. Elven Warrior. Wife's character is a hobbit thief.



What does she do with the stolen hobbits?


----------



## Blackrat

Forces them to work in her candy factory


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That doesn't make sense- they'll eat into the profits...LITERALLY!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its hobbit forming for them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did this silliness on another board:
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1695615&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I did this silliness on another board:
> http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1695615&page=1&pp=20




What about an honorable mention for the already food titled songs like cheeseburger in paradise Jim Croche, weird al's  Eat it

others to add: Dead or alive - you spinach me right round, I'll save you all my chocolate kisses

vanilla ice - ice ice cream baby

los del rio - macadamia

technotronic - pump up the strawberry jam

Cindi Lauper - grills just wanna cook buns

Wham - Wake me 7-up befoe you go go

rednex - cotton candy joe

Weird al - like a sturgeon

Don McClene - bye bye miss apple pie

Tha is all I have for now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for your viewing displeasure:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY&list=RDN9qYF9DZPdw&index=6


----------



## Scott DeWar

This just in:
 Weird Al taken in to gitmo for cracking the code!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urglg3WimHA&index=23&list=RDN9qYF9DZPdw


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> What about an honorable mention for the already food titled songs like cheeseburger in paradise Jim Croche, weird al's  Eat it
> 
> others to add: Dead or alive - you spinach me right round, I'll save you all my chocolate kisses
> 
> vanilla ice - ice ice cream baby
> 
> los del rio - macadamia
> 
> technotronic - pump up the strawberry jam
> 
> Cindi Lauper - grills just wanna cook buns
> 
> Wham - Wake me 7-up befoe you go go
> 
> rednex - cotton candy joe
> 
> Weird al - like a sturgeon
> 
> Don McClene - bye bye miss apple pie
> 
> Tha is all I have for now.



I figured you would enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You gave me, . . . . . *ahem* . . . . . . food for thought!


----------



## Scott DeWar

MEGA is back!!!!


----------



## Herobizkit

All these food puns make me sick to my stomach. >_<


----------



## Scott DeWar

Herobizkit said:


> All these food puns make me sick to my stomach. >_<



 Did you click on Danny A's link? Or were the ones I came up with enough to do that?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hehehehehehe


----------



## megamania

Allo everyone.   Just popping in.   Surgery seems to have worked but I had a blood infection occur that laid waste to me.

As things stand, I cannot use my right hand for anything and it hurts.   Been on the computer too long already.

I'll be touch as I can


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Your job is getting healthy.


----------



## Blackrat

Getting the tattoo colored in a week. Excited! And three week vacation


----------



## Blackrat

Aye, get well mega.


----------



## Scott DeWar

As long as you occasionally let us know you are all right, you take as long as you need to heal. Keep moving that arm, I am still working out my frozen shoulder on my left side.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Have you tried putting it in the microwave on the defrost setting?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ha ha ha ha. i am very much attached to my body parts. I am not talking about pork shoulder roast. goofus!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I keep adding to my last post in that "Starving Artists" thread, just in case...











I _may _be evil.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brilliant!


----------



## trappedslider

nice job


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sure if I should be humored or horrified . . . . .

so I will just post a quaint little bugger called a grindylow. Ain't he so cute?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, it is 1 am local time, I just finished watching "The whole 10 yards" and eating a plate full of spam eggs and hash browns. I still can't sleep.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Getting the tattoo colored in a week. Excited! And three week vacation




Once done we will need pictures


----------



## megamania

Can't sleep so here I am.   Figure I'll spend ten minutes here then rest the arm again.

The game my son DM'd went well.  He is writing up adventure #2 now.    Trying to convince him to post in Story hours but he fears ridicule.  Not sure why, few read the story hours these days.

Thankyou for the kind words of encouragement and support.   I'll beat this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Thankyou for the kind words of encouragement and support.   I'll beat this.




Yes.  Beat it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

or . . . . .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Can't sleep so here I am.   Figure I'll spend ten minutes here then rest the arm again.
> 
> The game my son DM'd went well.  He is writing up adventure #2 now.    Trying to convince him to post in Story hours but he fears ridicule.  Not sure why, few read the story hours these days.
> 
> Thankyou for the kind words of encouragement and support.   I'll beat this.




by the way, I am right there with you. got up  around 0300 and have been putzing around since then. Just watched x files: Babylon.


----------



## megamania

I would do more on the computer but my shoulder becomes stiff after not resting it within ten minutes.

I have tons of DnD files to finish, Storyhours to type and the PbP to run.    Gotta pace myself for now


----------



## megamania

Good ol' Al.   I have not seen that video in decades.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I spent about 5 hours on you tube listening to him not more then a few days ago. 

As for your shoulder, I feel the stiffness in my left hand. It hurts so much it twitches


----------



## megamania

With luck the JP drain will be removed today.   Shoulder is getting better.

In other news-   Looking to see Deadpool Thursday night with the kids.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How young are the kids?  I've heard it's a funny movie, but not kid-friendly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had a jp bulb from early November 2013 to early march 2014. It even survived a bike wipe  out on Jan 1 Wow, wild life!


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How young are the kids?  I've heard it's a funny movie, but not kid-friendly.




17,20 and 21


----------



## megamania

I get to keep my drain for one more week.      Only dripping 20 ml but due to the seriousness of the infection I had they are keeping it in me for one more week.


----------



## megamania

Feelin' cranky and tired so I'm keeping it short on EN World tonight.     Not much to say anyway.    Go figure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> 17,20 and 21




Far too young.


----------



## megamania

A few F bombs and dismemberships...... family fun

The real surprise is the wife is considering going.    people at her place of work said it was very funny.     Makes me worry about her co-workers now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear it is a lot of hype put on by the wanna-be crowd. folks who want to be as cool as we are.


----------



## megamania

What gets me is how several companies and the masses are saying- Go Rated R on all superhero movies.   Look at the success of Deadpool.

What they are missing is Deadpool is a natural foil for an R rating.    With the exception of The Crow, I can't think of an R that did well (300 if you consider it a comicbook movie).

Keep my hero movies PG-13 unless the characters call for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Keep my hero movies PG-13 unless the characters call for it.



 pg / pg 13 does not sell anyore, only R is given attention. "Sex sells" has been the sales mantra since the 50's.


----------



## megamania

Got thinking about this...... of all the superheroines, Black Widow gets around the most.   Hawkeye and Dare Devil..... I believe there was another......


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Got thinking about this...... of all the superheroines, Black Widow gets around the most.   Hawkeye and Dare Devil..... I believe there was another......



that scank.


----------



## megamania

.... all that messing around but as a Black Widow never kills the guy..... disgraceful


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Yeah, I can't come up with any way that Captain America or an Avengers movie could be vastly improved by an R-rating... No offense to Scarlett Johansson, but the number of additional ticket sales gained by adding in nude/sex scenes is insignificant compared to what they'd lose by ticking off the legions of comic book fans by selling out the character.
> And comic book fans going to see a comic book movie are expecting comic book violence, as well, not an Eli Roth highlight reel.




Not sure if I want a Black Widow / Hulk sex scene..........


No.  The more I think about it I do not want it.    Some images cannot be erased from one's mind


----------



## megamania

Though I'm sure if you google it some sick perv has drawn it already


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not going THERE!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Yeah, I can't come up with any way that Captain America or an Avengers movie could be vastly improved by an R-rating...




Or harder...like supernatural viking porn.

Naughty Norses #1: The Assguardians.
Naughty Norses #2: Play with mjolnir, you'll be Thor
Naughty Norses #3: Riding the Valkyries


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Not sure if I want a Black Widow / Hulk sex scene..........
> 
> 
> No.  The more I think about it I do not want it.    Some images cannot be erased from one's mind






megamania said:


> Though I'm sure if you google it some sick perv has drawn it already




My brain is fairly resilient.  And dirty.

And my mind is laughing its ass off right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had two revelations today:

1. I miss breakfast for dinner, so I had pancakes with blueberries and maple syrup and bacon.

2. If you are watching a suspenseful movie on your computer through your stereo, while having youtube space sounds, it really can add to ambiance of the movie!

soothing space sounds

I let the same kind of background sound go on while I sleep. It helps to keep me asleep


----------



## megamania

Just finished watching The Flash with King Shark.    I was hoping for Jaws references and was not disappointed.


----------



## megamania

Finally starting to get word about State Aid which is good.     Still need to figure out my 401K.    Learn the penalities and such.   Being unemployed, I am allowed to get it but being only 46 I am sure there will be penalities.    But the mortgage needs to be paid somehow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

does your 401 k allow you to make a loan against it and pay it back when you get back pay from disability?


----------



## Scott DeWar

if it were easy, any one would do it, but nope - Jack does it his way cause its the best way. Interesting pallet!


----------



## Scott DeWar

whoa, you did those with your fingers?!? how did you do the eyes of the dragonnette?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, It is officially getting blechy outside. Rain, cold, wind and possible snow tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

perfect!!!


----------



## megamania

In the beginning I more finger painted than anything.

Pudgy finger tips holding a wet paint figure..... sigh......


----------



## megamania

JP drain has been removed which is nice.    Soon to begin rehab.     Four weeks later, the State finally got back to me.    I will receive some state aid which is good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

At last some good news! ! ! ! I have had a total of 9 jp bulbs, one of which started as a 400 ml reservoir. March of 2014 I finally got the last one removed, that started in august of 2013. 

Oh the joy of getting that last one removed! I feel that same joy and relief for you right now!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like progress to me.


----------



## megamania

Totally unexpected-  I won 150.00 in the lottery.  Wish I could use it for hobbies.


----------



## megamania

Otherwise I am putzing around.    Trying to limber up the shoulder without overdoing it.      Reading and doing Eberron research.    The usual


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woot!  Nothing like found money...except lottery winnings.  

FWIW, that puts you ahead of my Mom.  Her biggest lottery won is $100...which she never got to see, because I spent it.

To be fair, though, I _WAS _sitting her house & dogs while she went out of town with Dad, and they left an empty fridge and no dog food, so I spent it at the grocery.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I bet the groceries were made into exquisite cuisine!

I do not play the lotto at all


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I only play at Mom's direction, with her money.


----------



## megamania

I've given up on the "Big" Lotteries and stick with the smaller ones.    Not enough to retire on but would my life more comfortable.    I win better than 50% of the time so even before the 150. I was nearly breaking even.

Still, the greedy bastich in me wants that 52,000 a year for the rest of my life.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the best thing to do is to take the pay out, at half the value, and invest it in mutual funds. live off of what you can get from work plus holding back about 520,000 to last 10 years

52 k in savings, live off of at athe 1000 / wk - what you made that week
place 52K in a 1 year cd for your next year's wages
place 156k in a 2 year cd - at the end of 2 years place 52k in 2 year again, and 52 k in 1 year cd
place 260k in a 5 year cd - at the end of 5 years reapeat the above sequence.

When you are working, and subtract your wages from 1000 and set that aside, at the end of 3 months place that in mutual funds.

at the end of 10 years, you would have the lotto win, say you got a measly 2.52 million from a 5.04 mill jackpot, you would have mutual funds looking like this:

by the year, approximate 25% interest [conservative guess]
2m start
1) 2,500,000
2) 3,125,000
3) 3,906,250.00
4) 4,888,281.25
5) 6,103,515
6) 7,629,394
7) 9,536,743
8) 11,929,289
9) 14,901,161
10) 18,626,451 + interest from cd's

this would give you 11,500/week for 30 years.

if you are a shrewd investor 40%
2 m start
1) 2,800,000
2) 3,920,000
3) 5,488,000
4) 7,683,200
5) 10,756,480
6) 15,059,072
7) 21,082,700
8) 29,515,781
9) 41,322,093
10) 57,850,931

57 million would give you 37,000 /wk for 30 years.

When I was diversified in 5 levels of risk I still gained some 10% during the dot com bubble burst of 2000
(low/moderate low/moderate/moderate high/high) break down: 30%25%20%15%10% and I had invested 10% with a 2.5% matching fund from the company of my paycheck. The funds ranged from 15% return to 60 % return.

That is my advice on the matter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

follow  up:

I would have all of your holding as part of an LLC to prevent anyone from being able to take it from you in a frivolous lawsuit

The 'company would pay you to 'manage their holdings and you get paid the money you get.  Tehy could provide transportation and living quarters at a portion of your pay. pay for cash where you can, but some things such as a home they would have to do something like take over your morgage or some such.


----------



## megamania

One would need to beat the odds first and win


----------



## megamania

Son ran his second DnD game yesterday.    Bastich used a Displacer Beast and eight ghosts at once in two separate encounters.    Evil DM.

3 encounters..... negatives twice and single digits the other time.    My Tiefling is getting a beating


----------



## Scott DeWar

is this 3.5? I wanted to see how big of an encounter this was by cr, and found that the displacer beast is not in the srd because it is not part of the OGL. 

I did find that there is a "Missing " template that adds the displacement effect and makes the creature +3 cr
you put that on 8 ghosts and  .. .wow!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Netflix movie night: crouching tiger, hidden dragon: sword of destiny*

alright, As the title says, I am watching the sequel. I am 24 minutes into the movie and I feel liked I am in the midst of an epic level party opening scene. That is all I have to say about it without spoilers!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;jmPGDeMwTtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmPGDeMwTtk[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh, 3 am and I need to gett to sleep!


----------



## megamania

4am before I went to sleep then woke up at 7:15 am.

Soda


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> is this 3.5? I wanted to see how big of an encounter this was by cr, and found that the displacer beast is not in the srd because it is not part of the OGL.
> 
> I did find that there is a "Missing " template that adds the displacement effect and makes the creature +3 cr
> you put that on 8 ghosts and  .. .wow!





3.5 Eberron

3 PCs at 4th level

Displacer Beast is CR 4

As for the ghosts..... 6 were pychic impressions..... basically walking and talking illusions.   Two others were the "guardians" over these and very low level and given only the weakest powers.    Still though..... EIGHT!?!?

But it accomplished what he wanted...... Dad went WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Making more maps now.    Doing the Mournlands.    Broken glass plateau and bodies with lava.    HIS turn to go WTF!!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> [video=youtube;jmPGDeMwTtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmPGDeMwTtk[/video]




Their tongue twister skits kill.

[video=youtube;5BxyeGdCyD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BxyeGdCyD4&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

in the first one I feel sorry for the perp who got slapped, in the second I feel sorry for the customer who got drenched in spat water.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> in the first one I feel sorry for the perp who got slapped, in the second I feel sorry for the customer who got drenched in spat water.




That's Adam getting drenched with Jason doing it,same with this one:

[video=youtube;U1vFORiad7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1vFORiad7I[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I noticed that, in in tat one he is getting - what? - chocolate sauce? and then water at the end . . . . .


----------



## Blackrat

The tattoo is now done. I'll see about getting pics once it has healed...

Saw Deadpool last week. It was fun. Overhyped, but fun nonetheless. There seemed to be a lot of people who were seeing it only because comic-geeks are now cool, and they want to be cool... But it does seem that's been the case with all the marvel movies in the past two years or so.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Saw Deadpool last week. It was fun. Over hyped, but fun nonetheless. There seemed to be a lot of people who were seeing it only because comic-geeks are now cool, and they want to be cool... But it does seem that's been the case with all the marvel movies in the past two years or so.




That has been a turn off for me. I usually stay away from the theaters because of the price of movies these days. However, the 

"I wanna be cool" crowd has never been my favored folk to be around.


----------



## megamania

When I saw Deadpool I spotted and watched a few mothers that brought their <10 year olds to it.    Education time parents-   Not all superhero movies are for kids.    Saw one mother in particular that squirmed with the content.    Her 6 and 10 year old ate it up.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of superhero movies.... rewatching Dark Knight animated as I work on DnD.

Warming up for when Batman beats on Supes


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> When I saw Deadpool I spotted and watched a few mothers that brought their <10 year olds to it.    Education time parents-   Not all superhero movies are for kids.    Saw one mother in particular that squirmed with the content.    Her 6 and 10 year old ate it up.




Yeah, I had to make a responsible parenting decision and say 'no' to my 11 year old. Of course that means I haven't had a chance to see it either yet. He's quite the movie buff and I can't wait to share many great, but as yet age inappropriate titles with him. He enjoys things that aren't the normal fare for a tween such as Now Voyager. I was shocked when he really got into that one the other night. I had been watching the tail in of Casablanca and Now Voyager followed on TMC about the time he walked in and he sat rapt for the whole thing. A far cry from Deadpool I realize, but he does enjoy screwball comedy and superhero fare as well. I'm just not quite ready to discuss some of the things he would see and hear in Deadpool. It was enough of a challenge talking about the mental health and relationship issues raised by Now Voyager.


----------



## Scott DeWar

in the above screen shot, And I hope you can see this, but look at the visibility. negative 9999.0 miles. seems a bit odd, yes?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That is a hell of a fog.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is not fog, it is light rain


----------



## Scott DeWar

Any body remember Danger mouse and his sidekick Penfeld (Codename jigsaw because when trouble arrives, he just falls to pieces!)?


----------



## megamania

early 1990's.     I used to watch it but I can't say I remember much about it.

.....They say the memory is the first thing to go.

.......Gotta go-  grandma needs help fighting off the Indians with plasma rifles......


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> .......Gotta go-  grandma needs help fighting off the Indians with plasma rifles......




if yo ever complain about your life being boring I am going to remind you of this

as for Danger Mouse, I would watch vcr tapes with a couple of buddies  at TSGT Cooper's When I was in the Air Force.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Found it . . . . . The Alienist,  . . . Prestige class . . . Complete Arcane page 21.

here is a screenshot of the lovely lady:


----------



## megamania

Xoriat specialist


----------



## megamania

What?   Grandma needs help loading sometimes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

details and pictures or it never had happened . . . just like your tattoo . . . . .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I now have a ticket to go see the Dropkick Murphys next week...
> 
> I had considered getting a general admission ticket to stand on the floor, but I think I'm getting too old to be that rowdy, so I got a seat in the rows.




Pass the torch, Gramps!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pass the torch, Gramps!



hey Danny, pot or a kettle? you are 2 years older then he!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely a pot of some kind. .  I have been in the front row of a few shows...but many times, it was because I was attending on someone else's dime.  I rarely felt the need to pay top dollar to be that close.

But if I get a deal...

The last rock concert I went to was Slash opening for Aerosmith.  And I was seated at the very back of the lowest part of the bowl.


...because I had to make sure MY MOM got handicap seating that was close enough to the bathrooms.  That's right: she turns 70 in eight days, but Mom still likes a good rock show.  

She wa a music teacher, so I have her to thank/blame for starting me down the path of being a music omnivore.  Her tastes are more limited than mine- few people match me, TBH- and we don't always see eye-to-eye on particular artists, but there is some cross-pollination in our music collections.

In the past couple of years, she reignited my interest in Elton John, Cyril Neville and Dr. John.  I, OTOH, have made her a fan of Rival Sons, and got her to appreciate some of Opeth's stuff.


----------



## megamania

Except for AC/DC I think I'm done with concerts.    And between their ages and the outrageous costs for their tickets.... I'm guessing they are untouchable for me also.


----------



## megamania

Looking to have an easy day today.  Reading, some DnD writing and naps.   Be off and on from here all day.

Have a good one everyone


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just had about the best night of sleep. No sleep med, just the usual pain meds. Oh, and 2 glasses of white wine with my fish last night. Thus the need to skip the sleep meds! Other then being a little dry in the fluids - also normal - I am feeling about 75 %!


----------



## megamania

Anytime I see a percentage I think of Guardians of the Galaxy and 11% of a plan


----------



## megamania

Still- its good to hear you are doing well.

I'll still stiff but mobile.   Next week, instead of enjoying the 65+ degree weather I have three doctor visits to make.  Two are 1 1/2 hours away.   Oh well......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Except for AC/DC I think I'm done with concerts.    And between their ages and the outrageous costs for their tickets.... I'm guessing they are untouchable for me also.




With their drummer serving time because of drunken threats he made- and then subsequently violating terms of his house arrest- I'm not sure they're a functioning band at this time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as of late, I keep needing to take trips to the va hospital for little stuff, like a lab test or a Rx fill. so I walk the 1 1/2 miles there and back. However, the trip usually takes me past someplace I need to go like the wine shop for a bottle of white. First alcohol I have bought since 2013


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> With their drummer serving time because of drunken threats he made- and then subsequently violating terms of his house arrest- I'm not sure they're a functioning band at this time.




oops


----------



## megamania

Last week I had a beer with my supper..... first since Thanksgiving.... 


Even then, I have friends that say Coors Light isn't even a beer


----------



## megamania

After being told by a doctor I was not getting insurance coverage for an operation in January I opted to call the insurance company to find out what was up.   I lost my insurance 2 1/2 weeks before officially being called and being fired.

WTF

Now I have "Dr. Feelgood" wants 1400 for sticking a needle into me to remove pain that I didn't even have.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ummm...ouch?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Doctors * * * * * * * * * * * * * * so much I want to say, but would be ungentlemanly to do so.









on an aside, I bought the bottle of wine yesterday and it is evaporated today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stoopid wine.  Same thing happened in my house last night.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Doctors * * * * * * * * * * * * * * so much I want to say, but would be ungentlemanly to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an aside, I bought the bottle of wine yesterday and it is evaporated today.
> 
> View attachment 75173




Be careful man that Moscato is more like syrup than wine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But it was sooooooooooooo very gooooooooooooood ...

headed out for some more that had to be ordered from Les Bougois of Rocheport Mo.


----------



## megamania

My son DM'd again today.

I taught him what a CN Tiefling with thoughts of grandeur is like.    I forgot how much fun it is to see that "WTF" look on a DM's face as you do something incredibly stupid and reckless and roll a natural 20 while doing it.    Charged and jumped over a 5 ft wall tackling his Halfling spellcaster.   Neither he nor the Halfling saw it coming.  

He nearly had to rewrite his entire future plot.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ummm...ouch?




needle, bill or both?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Both.  Definitely both.


----------



## megamania

Does anyone sleep at night anymore?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sure . . .. IF I remember to take the trazodone on time. That is a sleep medicine for those who do not know. and NO, I do not take it when I have had wine.


----------



## Blackrat

Apparently not. Two weeks on vacation has screwed my sleep rythm totally. It's 4:38am and I'm wide awake. I slept for two hours. Need to get the rythm fixed in a week


----------



## Scott DeWar

I keep taking unexpected naps when nothing is goin on here and falling asleep for 4 hours or so from 3 to 7 pm ish


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Apparently not. Two weeks on vacation has screwed my sleep rythm totally. It's 4:38am and I'm wide awake. I slept for two hours. Need to get the rythm fixed in a week




Being out of work my sleep cycle is ALL over the place.


----------



## megamania

This will be a busy week.  Four doctor appointments and 65 degree days.     damned doctors are ruining my walking time


----------



## Scott DeWar

they do thaton purpose


----------



## megamania

I think so..... and charge for it.... a LOT!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More problems for AC/DC
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/08/entertainment/ac-dc-singer-hearing-loss/index.html


----------



## megamania

I would think lose of hearing would be more common for rockers.

I remember in college the band Stryker came and their speaker's base was so high at ten feet my pant legs quivered at my ankles.


----------



## megamania

In other news..... see bunches of doctors today.  The one will no doubt dislike my demands.    To get my Long Term Disability I need him to fill out a single sheet of paper.    After faxing it to him two weeks ago it still has not reached the company.  So today I present it and I will NOT leave until it is done.

I need the money badly (WoTC is finally revealing figures for their next set..... will need some of these   )


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like you have your priorities straight!


----------



## megamania

Damn Straight!

A happy heart is a healthy heart


----------



## megamania

When I got to the doctors I nearly had a melt down.    In one hour he was due to leave to catch a plane for a convention.    He was NOT going to fill out the paperwork.    I balked and made it clear I needed it, hobbies or not.....

The nurse decided to see if they had the fax and lord yes- they did and it was 95% filled out.    Just needed an estimate in my return and his signature.

May 9th...... Faxed it in.

I'll be able to pay some bills and maybe get some fun this summer (Bills do come first.... its a hard life)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Way to stand your ground, m'man.

I don't know what it is with some doctors.  My dad is an MD, and I have worked in his office: I have NEVER seen a patient's paperwork handled the way you described.


----------



## megamania

The worst is still when the nurse kept telling me it was mailed and for me to drop it.  Contacted her boss.   Found it within two minutes.    After two weeks, it was never mailed.   Just sat at her desk.... collecting dust.

I know how to pick 'em


----------



## trappedslider

so,I sent in about $130 worth of cards to buy about $130 cards ...the life of a MTG player lol


----------



## megamania

My one dislike of games like MtG and Heroclix.    One has to constantly buy the newest set to remain competitive or able to play in tournaments.    

I like my DnD


----------



## megamania

Ah..... the joy and satisfaction.

Rewatching Game of Thrones season four and just watched "King" Joffery get poisoned and die again.    Makes my day


----------



## Scott DeWar

I haven't seen any GoT since 2012


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> My one dislike of games like MtG and Heroclix.    One has to constantly buy the newest set to remain competitive or able to play in tournaments.
> 
> I like my DnD




oh, I don't play in tournaments or stay current so it's not a big issue for me.


----------



## megamania

Good for you.   I had to quit Heroclix twice due to it.    The first time, one of friends took it too seriously and we HAD to play tournament rules.   The second time I quit was because in the middle of the Infinity Gauntlet Tournament they changed the rules.

Still won the overall tournament however


----------



## megamania

So, out of five doctor appointments, three were cancelled  and two I went too.    Good to know I can rely on them.

In other news, Tax Returns came in.    Wish I could have fun but there bills...... takes the joy out of everything......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I never played Heroclix,mbut I bought minis.  MtG was another matter, though.  I have a trunk, going back to Alpha.

But I got out around 6th because I was tired of cards that were banned in tournament virtually right at the release date and bad official rulings on mechanics.


----------



## Blackrat

So... It's 2:30am and I'm in the mood to write rpg stuff... I should be in bed, my vacation is over after the weekend. I need to take a longer vacation next time


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I never played Heroclix,mbut I bought minis.  MtG was another matter, though.  I have a trunk, going back to Alpha.




Depending on which cards they are,you may be sitting on a nice chunk of money


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes, I am.


----------



## trappedslider

wanna give me some of those dual lands?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What, and break up_ one_ of my complete sets?  I don't think so.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ahhhh, sunshine. I may not be back for a few hours.


----------



## trappedslider

Fine be like that Danny lol


----------



## megamania

Slept the day away..... good use of a Saturday I suppose


----------



## Scott DeWar

Me too. took a shower, lay down and woke up about an hour ago.


----------



## megamania

Just wanted to make sure you didn't miss anything between pages 51 and 82.

Does it at least still have pages 82-113?


----------



## Scott DeWar

call the publisher!


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Figures Daylight Savings Time has to coincide with the start of my second week on a new job...
> 
> A job which has just changed my start time to be half an hour earlier than last week.
> 
> Feh.
> 
> 
> In other vitally important news, I just finished reading a book by a major author published by a major publishing company...
> 
> ...And I got up to page 82, the left-hand page...
> 
> ...And instead of page 83 on the right-hand side, I was greeted by _the entire section of pages 51-82_ again.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's been a few decades since I learned to count to 100, but I'm pretty sure none of the numbers are supposed to repeat themselves...




Turtledove?


----------



## megamania

But when talking guns..... size and use DO matter


----------



## megamania

Okaaaay..... taking my mind out of the dirty gutter......

Spend time today designing a smaller sized elemental airship for my Eberron Storyhour- Siberys Seven.    Used something different for a power source.... An Electrical Elemental.

Pilot will be an artificer warforged sorcerer with spells to increase Charisma and repair damage.


----------



## megamania

Anyone here have interest in playing in an Eberron 3.5 PbP?   I have openings.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I started a character, and am mostly done. Had a computer malfunction that required me to restart to a previous  edition of my computer and lost track of the character, only now just found it again. Am I still invited?

[sblock=The Malfuntion]
I was on my computer when my wifi simply quit. Nothing. The troubleshooter said I needed to connect the internet connection, but it is a direct  off the air access.

Poof - Gone!
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

SURE!!!!

Bring friends


----------



## megamania

Won't be around much for the next few days.   My son-in-law is having his folks up for the weekend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm having "relative influx" this weekend as well.


----------



## Herobizkit

Better "relative influx" than "relative bloody flux."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trüe würdz.


----------



## Scott DeWar

slimes and jellies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCTzqECw-Zc


----------



## megamania

allooooooooooo


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think the first wave of the family inclusion starts tomorrow.  They'll be here a few days, then juuuust after they leave, wave #2 will hit.

They're not staying with us- thank God- but they're probably eating several meals here.  That means I'm going to be doing by Chef impression all damn week.


----------



## megamania

But THE cook ..... right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah. 

I take pleasure in feeding folks, but this is one of those invasions that was unexpected, like Thanksgiving or Christmas.  Not too many in our family travel around Easter, so it's usually pretty quiet.

But they're visiting my aunt who lives @1.5 blocks away...but her work schedule this week will make it virtually impossible for her to feed & entertain them.  So, I'm it.


----------



## megamania

My wife's Appendix nearly blew today.    She is home recovering.

When will it ever end?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!  Best of luck with her recovery, man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I a really glad they caught it in time!!!!!


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> My wife's Appendix nearly blew today.    She is home recovering.
> 
> When will it ever end?




Wow, your house has had more than a fair share of ill health. Hope she has a speedy recovery. At least they caught it before it blew.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeay! Day after tomorrow, I'm debt free. Last couple hundred € of student loan to pay...


----------



## megamania

So sad..... she won't be able to go with me as I travel to the comic / DnD store to buy my son-in-law a B-day gift.      Whatever will fall into the basket this time?


----------



## megamania

Speaking of Daniel..... he and my daughter, Cathy, checked out a house today to buy.    Looked good until we hit the basement.   They had a major water pipe burst and didn't fix it for a bit.   Basement is trashed.    Rust, water damage and mold everywhere.    Not buying that one.


----------



## megamania

Just about done watching season four of Game of Thrones.  Start season five this weekend


----------



## megamania

Batman vs Superman is not scoring well with the critics.   Still will go and see Batman kick Supes buttocks


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Batman vs Superman is not scoring well with the critics.   Still will go and see Batman kick Supes buttocks




Hmph... Maybe it will actually be fun, despite my reservations... Critics tend to not like movies that I like 

But my big screen budget is done for, for the next year or so... Have to wait for the dvd...


----------



## megamania

I should take note of certain critics names.  If they like/dislike a movie I have the opposite thoughts everytime also.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh, feeling funky. just checked blood sugar and it is 50


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps these?
http://www.staples.com/Cosco-Rubber...O1-7YGz0WzT_EbHtbEourFEL6rMlSPLN58aAhOI8P8HAQ


----------



## Scott DeWar

check out these gloves too:

http://www.grainger.com/category/cu...d=Triggered_Marketing_Consumables&ssf=3&ssf=3

I own several pair for the coated side for gripping when pulling wire, but t will protect your fingers too. I use them for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> ugh, feeling funky. just checked blood sugar and it is 50




Orange Juice STAT!

I hit 67 earlier this week.  The dangerous thing about it..... it was at 3am.  I woke up feeling off.


----------



## megamania

Luck continues........

I was driving to the local shopping area to get my meds and I had no brakes!

Carefully get the car home.  Take the wife's car.   Wipers not great but okay.  Begins to rain-  The damned things broke!

Sigh........


----------



## megamania

Just finished the next gaming adventure for the group.   A mere 46 pages.......   daaaaaamn


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No hoddiday cookig wizardry frob be dis weekedd- I hab a code.


----------



## megamania

Cold or did you get into the cooking wine?


----------



## Scott DeWar

cooking wine rule of thumb: If you don't want to drink, don't cook with it!! so how else is he gunna check out the taste of the wine?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its a low-grade, energy sapping, lingering cold.  I've had it a few days already, and it seemingly hasn't reached its peak yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it sounds like a virus strain you body has not had exposure of any kind to and now it is fighting to make antibodies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], I saw this on a youtube jazz video and thought of you. Have you ever done what he has on his hand?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah.  I'm a singer/cellist/guitarist- my hands aren't so conveniently placed nor so stationary within my field of vision.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are a singer and Cellist too??? WOW!! I am guessing you might get asked this question all the time, but what do you thing of the guys, 'Two cellos'?


----------



## megamania

I killed a favorite character in today's Eberron game..... sniff...... RIP Hardfist


----------



## Scott DeWar

didn't the player throw his character on a dragon born who was getting ready to do a breath weapon? so, there fore, you did not do the killing!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> you are a singer and Cellist too??? WOW!! I am guessing you might get asked this question all the time, but what do you thing of the guys, 'Two cellos'?




Two Cellos are a lot of fun.  If you like them, check out Apocalyptica, Kronos Quartet and Matthew Schoening.  Apocalyptica are Finnish cello metalheads.  Schoening does new agey jazz with a dark edge.  KQ is a chamber quartet that does original pieces, reinterpretations of modern pop and rock, modern tango, etc.

There are some others out there- especially Asian musicians- who are bringing stringed instruments into modern compositional styles.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Two Cellos are a lot of fun.  If you like them, check out Apocalyptica, Kronos Quartet and Matthew Schoening.  Apocalyptica are Finnish cello metalheads.  Schoening does new agey jazz with a dark edge.  KQ is a chamber quartet that does original pieces, reinterpretations of modern pop and rock, modern tango, etc.
> 
> There are some others out there- especially Asian musicians- who are bringing stringed instruments into modern compositional styles.




I luuuvvvvvv Apocalyptica! but others I will have to check out.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> didn't the player throw his character on a dragon born who was getting ready to do a breath weapon? so, there fore, you did not do the killing!




Different game


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, is the table top game?


----------



## megamania

Yeah.    My family game.   Goliath Brawler took on some Hill Howlers.   five out of six attacks struck..... two of which were confirmed crits.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouch. for the goliath, I give this musical interlude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYIymaJi6tc&index=13&list=RDpLgJ7pk0X-s


----------



## megamania

As a simpleton, I thought a nursery rhyme would be more appropriate.  

Still, working on a new PC.


----------



## megamania

I think I am going to quit doing Storyhours.    No one reads them and now my son is giving me grief over which character answered the door.    Really?   The door.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have new physical therapy for core muscle reconditioning. I hurt in a wimpy good way


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;oY2nVQNlUB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY2nVQNlUB8[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The final block damn near killed me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah I can see that! it was almost as bad as those soccer games!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;vW5IHewoypA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW5IHewoypA[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

holy thread necroing....


----------



## Scott DeWar

who is committing thread necromancy?


----------



## megamania

Everyone surviving national "Test your Gullibility" day?


----------



## Scott DeWar

What???Those things ain't real????


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't beliiiiiiieeeeeve it!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> who is committing thread necromancy?




it got taken care of real quick apparently...


----------



## Scott DeWar

spammer, huh?









not to be confused with a_* spanner*_


----------



## megamania

Bumbed into some people I used to do gaming with today at a school play.    May be starting a new group up


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woot!


----------



## megamania

Next question...... pick up where we left off or start a new campaign?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ask the others.  Some might not be too interested in revisiting the past, others might have unfinished business.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ask the others.  Some might not be too interested in revisiting the past, others might have unfinished business.



I concur.


----------



## megamania

I have one vote for new campaign and one vote for original.   Five more people to ask.


----------



## megamania

'Course if its a new campaign..... what to do?

Eberron....... oh course

War time campaign?

Wayfinders?

End the Emerald Claw?

Aurum?

So many possibilities.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, I was cruising news sites to catch up on things, and came upon a headline, "B-52s join fight against ISIS".


I sooooooooo wanted it to be:


----------



## megamania

It's Love Shack vs Desert Cave


----------



## Scott DeWar

its a love shack in the middle of the desert?
where it is a funplex in the hot corner by the deadbeat club

Juliet of the spirits will meet the flint stones and go visist their privet Idaho and have rock lobster together.

then they will tune their radio to channel z to listen to a song for a future generation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"...but it wasn't Iraq
It was a Roooock Lobster!!!!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw puns were coming, so Iran.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Turkey.


----------



## Scott DeWar

don't be russian to conclusions now.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "...but it wasn't Iraq
> It was a Roooock Lobster!!!!"




Beat me to it


----------



## megamania

Could be worse.   If it were the Beach Boys instead of the B-52s you may hear songs like Bombiran. 

Can't trust those rock groups......


----------



## megamania

So today......


It is raining so I can't do anything outside.  Watching Batman TV series and Burst Angel while working on DnD maps and Storyhours


----------



## Scott DeWar

don't worry, sunshine is on its way.


----------



## megamania

Burst Angel is better than I expected.

Batman is bringing back old memories and making my Wife laugh and my son roll his eyes.

Maps for Eldeen adventures is going well and Storyhour for Morgrave University is nearly caught up.


----------



## megamania

This said..... time to go see the doctors.....

stretch, twist and bend me into better health.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good luck with the MD visit.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Burst Angel is better than I expected.




That.... is an old anime.

I think I remember that being a decent anime, but it's been so long since I've seen it I honestly don't really remember anything about it.


----------



## megamania

Amateur male cook is hired to cook for four mercenary females.   They have objections since he is male and thus will think of only thing, they of course dress in a way that hard NOT to think that way.   After trying his cooking they won't let him go. He, however, is convinced he will die if he stays there.

With my limited Anime experience, it kinda reminds me of a up-beat Cowboy Bebop.    

Just started..... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## megamania

From there, its off to see the plastic surgeon.


----------



## megamania

Doc says I am still good to return to work in the beginning of May.     Going to my prior place this week to show them the paperwork and maybe get something rolling.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Great news and good luck!


----------



## megamania

Thank you.


----------



## megamania

Getting ready for a big change.  Not sure if I like it.

Future son-in-law's folks want to get out of the city desperately.   After visiting our town in very rural Vermont they decided to move here.  They can't raise enough money for first / last rent so they bought a trailer / camper and asked to park in our yard.

Wife okayed it.

Stunned me.

They move in this weekend.   Along with their two dogs and lizard.

Either this will go well or be very very very bad for everyone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pray for the best, prep for the worst.

Hopefully, the situation is temporary.  Even if it isn't, maybe they'll pitch in without being asked...that whole "many hands makes light work" ethos.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This could turn into an enlightening experience!


----------



## megamania

What a day-  Chyna dead.  prince dead.   Dog turns two.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh oh your dog is a teenager.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> What a day-  Chyna dead.  prince dead.   Dog turns two.




Yes, just say 'no' to drugs and 'yes' to puppies kids!


----------



## Scott DeWar

its weird. not feeling hungry at all today. haven't eaten since yesterday.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> uh oh your dog is a teenager.




14 year old girl...... in so much trouble


----------



## megamania

Next spring she'll be drinking..... legally that is


----------



## megamania

Scotley said:


> Yes, just say 'no' to drugs and 'yes' to puppies kids!




"Puuuuuuuu-ppy power!"



I like WWE's meanings for puppies better


----------



## megamania

Quiet


































we'r huntin' wabbits


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've been busy, attending to a jewelry trade show this weekend.  Might not go for day 3 though.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Quiet




Has been for a LONG time, with sporadic bouts of noise.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its hard to exorcise and type on a computer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Exorcise?  On a computer?

"Belial, I call you by name!  Vacate the child of god you afflict with your presence!  The power of crepes compels you!  The power of crepes compels you!  The power of crepes..._DAMN YOU, AUTOCORRECT!_"


----------



## Scott DeWar

shush, priest, for you are too weak. feast for three days and nights on crepes and you might have a chance.


----------



## megamania

Dude looks like a neighbor of mine..... as the baby on the insurance commercial says-  "Freeee-kay"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I hope that is photoshopped...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I knew someone who could stretch their neck about one third that, so it may not be fotoshopped


----------



## megamania

Well, in Vermont, where incest is not unheard of.........


----------



## trappedslider

so,we're studying the American Civil Warn in my US history class..so please no spoilers about who wins


----------



## Scott DeWar

The United states of America wins


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> The United states of America wins




i said NO SPOILERS!


----------



## Dog Moon

The East wins!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Duchy of Grand Fenwick was the ultimate victor...


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now, which is telling the truth, or are we all lying . . . . .


----------



## megamania

....and the victory goes to ..... The none losing side


----------



## Darkness

Scott DeWar said:


> Its hard to exorcise and type on a computer



Exorcise, maybe.

Exercise, though, would depend - f'rex, strapping 750 grams' worth of weights to each of my arms doesn't impact my typing at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The exorcises I do are physical therapy exorcises for the abdomen that require  . . . and no jokes please . . . . hands and knees positions. I am not allowed to do sit ups or crunches.


----------



## megamania

Life is sucking at my end again.

Mack is not rehiring me.

So since my 18.88 an hour job is gone and I barely got by with that I will to get TWO full time jobs at minimum wages (VT = 9.25) to hope to get by

How is the wife handling it?

To see how far she can push me until I leave it looks like......


----------



## megamania

Think I am done with Monsters A-Z


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, that's tough, mega.


----------



## Scott DeWar

why?


----------



## megamania

Basically I was fired in January on the books but was told to let them know I was cleared by the doctors and I could have my job back.

Cleared.

No job to return to

I barely got by with Mack which paid nearly twice what the mini average Vermont job pays.    So....... to just get by I will need to get two full time jobs..... again.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Basically I was fired in January on the books but was told to let them know I was cleared by the doctors and I could have my job back.
> 
> Cleared.
> 
> No job to return to
> 
> I barely got by with Mack which paid nearly twice what the mini average Vermont job pays.    So....... to just get by I will need to get two full time jobs..... again.


----------



## megamania

Crinkle of static electricity on my nipples is..... unique


----------



## megamania

Well, since my good job has let me go for saving my life I begin my search for two full time jobs to replace that one.


Sucks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

prayers sent for you.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Life is sucking at my end again.
> 
> Mack is not rehiring me.
> 
> So since my 18.88 an hour job is gone and I barely got by with that I will to get TWO full time jobs at minimum wages (VT = 9.25) to hope to get by
> 
> How is the wife handling it?
> 
> To see how far she can push me until I leave it looks like......




Wow, that really sucks. Any recourse at all with Mack? Union? 

Vermont is an 'at will' state, but Physical Disability is a protected class of employee there, so you might talk to a labor lawyer. If you have a decent job record before you got sick you might have a case. I don't know a whole lot about such things, but maybe. Lord knows that folks we let go sue us for everything under the sun. You might get a lawyer to take the case on the prospect of what can be won rather than having to come out of pocket. There are several lawyers (actual lawyers not just rules lawyers) on this site who might be better able to advise. 

Isn't minimum wage going up there? I thought I saw something about it increasing a little bit each year to over ten? I'm sure it won't go anywhere near 18. We've been following wage discussions around the country because it is only 7.25 in Tennessee and so our re-reimbursement we get from the state to pay staff is very low making it hard to get find employees when they can do better flipping burgers. We pay more that that, but it makes it tight. The state offered us enough to give an eleven cent raise this year. Needless to say potential employees aren't exactly beating the door down to get a job. I know it is really tough out there. 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Crinkle of static electricity on my nipples is..... unique




Glad you haven't lost your sense of humor.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am guessing that is from some sort of power supply for the pacemaker?


----------



## megamania

Is it a bad sign if I found myself rubbing up against the monitor?





My chest..... perverts


----------



## megamania

Not much for work out there.    Went to find jobs and instead learned most people are currently letting go of employees.



The good news.    Got time to work on the outdoor and DnD projects I keep putting off


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Is it a bad sign if I found myself rubbing up against the monitor?



IMNSHO - not necessarily, but you might want to keep in mind that modern flat screens probably have fewer hit points than those huge old school monitors.

Disclaimer: I'm not a hardware expert in any way, nor do I play one on YouTube.


----------



## Blackrat

Bought me a new gaming computer. Battlefleet Gothic not as fun as I had hoped for. Now waiting on the new total war.

I've forgot to keep you updated on the Middle Earth rpg... We've played couple sessions now. Been fun. Wife plays the shortest hobbit you'd ever see and my elven warrior is 7ft tall.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what a pair you two make!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kinda like Jaws and his GF from _Moonraker_.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ha! I remember that!


----------



## megamania

Did you know that according to Wal-Mart's employment computers-  1995 is less than 1900?


----------



## Blackrat

I have done it! After five years of meticulous research, I have figured a way to fry bacon to perfect crispyness!


----------



## Scotley

Blackrat said:


> I have done it! After five years of meticulous research, I have figured a way to fry bacon to perfect crispyness!




God lord man, don't keep information like that to yourself. Publish the results of your research forthwith!


----------



## Blackrat

No! My secret. My precious... I need to confirm my findings first with another batch also...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Keep us posted


----------



## megamania

He could tell us but then he would have to kill us




This is secret on the level of Roswell and JFK Assassination.....


----------



## megamania

But speaking of BACON...... I have not had bacon in roughly a month....... it may be time......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Light the Bacon Beacon!

I found this recipe a while ago.  I haven't tried it myself, but a friend of mine has made it several times.

[video=youtube;HfiRQ7jV3i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfiRQ7jV3i8&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Do you have a krogers near-by?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Do you have a krogers near-by?




Krogers, maybe for recipe like that you want to be near a hog farm. The small quantity of bacon in the case at your average supermarket might not be enough. Your guests might want seventy-seconds of that tart.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn... 'Twas a fluke, it seems... (Hehehee... Electrician joke ) The next batch didn't work out. Must have been too lean bacon this time...


----------



## megamania

Potato Bacon tart looks good but that's about 15-18 dollars in bacon!


May try it as a muffin.....


----------



## megamania

Beautiful Baked Bacon


----------



## megamania

Now I really DO want some bacon........


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Damn... 'Twas a fluke, it seems... (Hehehee... Electrician joke ) The next batch didn't work out. Must have been too lean bacon this time...



ha ha! a fluke! I got it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You can buy thick cut double smoked or pepper bacon in a 5 lb cryovacs if you ask nice.


----------



## megamania

I sense treachery........

bought bacon to put on burgers for dinner.......

wife knew

no bacon

son-in-law bought English muffins and eggs...........

I better wake up early!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

or this Fluke........


----------



## Blackrat

Guys! The new Jungle Book movie is THE FREAKING BEST MOVIE in the last two decades... Yeah ok, I'm quite a bit younger than most of you, but this movie hit me straight into childhood... In a good way (though the animation is so old that it should do the same). The only gripe I have is that Bill Murray (even as awesome as he is) doesn't do justice for Baloo. Would have needed a deeper voice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's nice, Blackrat. Now, what about THE BACON!?!?


----------



## megamania

Bare Necessities include BACON.


----------



## megamania

I saw when it first came out.   It was good but the best?   

The computer work on the scars on the tiger were spot one however.


----------



## Scott DeWar

got to have them bare naccessities! things to put your live at ease . . .


----------



## megamania

Bare Necessities......

Pizza
Bacon
Sex
Shelter
Social Activity
Gaming


About covers it


----------



## megamania

Just had a strange thought......


Do Jungle Book but within a city setting.........


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, There is a lot of nonsense missing from here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

But we're back from oblivion!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;Fxc_oJQebKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxc_oJQebKM[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

The hive, in all of its magnificent glory only lost a small percentage of its posts - pay no attention to the fact that we are above 5000 posts to begin with . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow. I still have some of the same paperwork to do myself. woopee.


----------



## megamania

The Hive can never die


----------



## megamania

Hail Hive


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hail Hive-ah!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alive a Hive-O!


----------



## Scott DeWar

two bee ore knot too Bea.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What's the buzz?  Tell me what's a happenin'!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Still having to comb through my threads - its a honey of a deal.


----------



## megamania

PbP is dead and Storyhours are dead.   So much lost with the crash.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not surprising.


----------



## megamania

welp..... get to cross the 16,000 post mark again......


----------



## Scott DeWar

go! go! go! go! go! go!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey...that IS a silver lining of sorts.


----------



## megamania

'course between this crash and the one a few years back I would be over 20,000...... but who is counting


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_THEY_ are...


----------



## megamania

"They" from the movie?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No...but that's exactly what _THEY_ *want* us to believe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this the they of that's what they say:


----------



## trappedslider

so i just got done watching  Ghostbusters: Answer the call, I wouldn't have paid to see it in the theater. However,it was good for a few laughs, the camos were done well for the most part. I didn't feel like there was much world building as there was in the original; meaning the references to books like tobin's spirit guide, the "usual places" etc. The chemistry was okay between them all. The final big fight however felt like it was meant for an action movie that used guns rather the packs the GB's used.  The humor was okay, clearly not up to the original.  Overall, I'd recommend renting it if you want to check it out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Which means I probably won't catch it unless/until it's on late night tv...


----------



## Scott DeWar

if it is on Netflix, I might watch it.


----------



## Herobizkit

Ve hav vays of mekink you vatch...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will resist! I am an American!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Herobizkit said:


> Ve hav vays of mekink you vatch...




Nooooooooooo!


----------



## trappedslider

wow....just...wow


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yowtch.


----------



## megamania

The countdown begins.   Daughter gets married next Sunday


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Moderate your drinking, leave the weapons at home, and you WILL get though this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's a genourous Dad, there!  

Re: big bills & cheap eats- I was on a trip to Europe as a teenager- back in the mid '80s- and at the time we were in Italy.  After getting some Lira for our Dollars and dropping off our luggage, we headed into the streets to start seeing the sights.

I decided to get a gelato from a street vendor.  I got my cone, and searched though my cash to pay the man.  In my inattention at the bank, I didn't realize how big the bills I was given were.  The smallest bill I had was roughly equivalent to a $50.

The vendor gave me the stink-eye, but I had no lesser Lira, and I was already eating the treat.  So he had to close his cart to go into a restaurant to make change.  Through the plate-glass window, I could see there was much gesticulation twixt him and the cashier in my general direction.


----------



## trappedslider

speaking of fast food

[video=youtube;A1wRdpAz3oM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1wRdpAz3oM[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Moderate your drinking, leave the weapons at home, and you WILL get though this.



can he at least bring the shotgun to the wedding??


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> speaking of fast food
> 
> [video=youtube;A1wRdpAz3oM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1wRdpAz3oM[/video]




I like that angel!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's a genourous Dad, there!
> 
> Re: big bills & cheap eats- I was on a trip to Europe as a teenager- back in the mid '80s- and at the time we were in Italy.  After getting some Lira for our Dollars and dropping off our luggage, we headed into the streets to start seeing the sights.
> 
> I decided to get a gelato from a street vendor.  I got my cone, and searched though my cash to pay the man.  In my inattention at the bank, I didn't realize how big the bills I was given were.  The smallest bill I had was roughly equivalent to a $50.
> 
> The vendor gave me the stink-eye, but I had no lesser Lira, and I was already eating the treat.  So he had to close his cart to go into a restaurant to make change.  Through the plate-glass window, I could see there was much gesticulation twixt him and the cashier in my general direction.




face palm!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's a running gag!
[video=youtube;rIePw-Zm9Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIePw-Zm9Aw&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;g0Z9XBCwKzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Z9XBCwKzY&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;1je1ArfP34A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1je1ArfP34A&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;PHM01zr1MuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHM01zr1MuU&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;4uTpklGUvJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uTpklGUvJw&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

running like diarrhea?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And a cameo:

[video=youtube;mO5-uI1QZg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO5-uI1QZg8&sns=em[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Not so much a running rag but a recurring character


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hurricane Matthew:
the Berry Islands are some distance away to the North east and are registering 79 MiPH winds and a barometer reading of 28.96 in and 24.86 inches of precipitation.


----------



## megamania

House full of strangers or strange family members.   Still need to finish wedding signs.

But on the good side- just learned the Best Man is also a gamer.   Instead of a bachelor's night, it may be a game night


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Still need to finish wedding signs.



Wedding signs?

"All Deliveries in Rear"

"Don't Do It!"

"Beware: Falling Rock Zone!"

"John 3:16"

"Toll: $25"

"Albuquerque 876 mi" 





That kind of thing?


----------



## megamania

Scarecrow bride and groom with their names giving direction // milage to travel for the wedding.

Besides Austin 3:16 involves kicking you a mudhole.....


----------



## megamania

Appears my son had the same idea of a game night..... I finished 3/4 of an adventure and just learned he did his yesterday.    I need to make a character for his game instead.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cool!


----------



## Scott DeWar

way cool! njoy!!!!
And mazoltoff to the soon to be couple!


----------



## trappedslider

So, I finally got my new computer


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wahoo ! ! ! ! !


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> So, I finally got my new computer





Awesome


----------



## megamania

Today is the day.  In 3 1/2 hours my daughter's wedding takes place.   Sanity in question.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sanity is over rated.


----------



## trappedslider

So far the only issue is steam..i can log in just fine via the web,but when i attempt to log into the client it says either my password or account name is wrong


----------



## trappedslider

Well, it truns out that I was waiting for Steam's security to send me a code to say this computer is okay,now i'm downloading Skyrim

oh and here's my new computer's specs :

<dt>AMD FX-6300 3.5 GHz
8 GB DDR3 1600
1 TB HDD + 120 GB SSD
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6 GB GDDR5</dt>


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Today is the day.  In 3 1/2 hours my daughter's wedding takes place.   Sanity in question.




So...holding it together?


----------



## trappedslider

For comparison, Before the new computer when playing World of Warcraft my FPS was below 20,now it's above 50


----------



## Scott DeWar

for the ast two weeks I have been dealing with pressure wounds - fun.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> sanity is over rated.



Clearly it is.  Isn't that right mega, mania, Lord mania and Edd.


----------



## megamania

Cathy and Daniel Daigneault


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They seem to make a cute couple!


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup, no shotgun wounds that I can see.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looking at the picture again, I find new depth.  Everything looks simple and relatively traditional.  Nothing too wild.

...except the riot of color in the bouquet and boutonnières.  Nice touch, classy.


----------



## Darkness

Aww, nice. Seems like everyone had a lot of fun there. Great location, too; I love nature (in pictures).


----------



## Scott DeWar

You know, that setting could just as easily been in the Missouri Ozarks. It looks just like it there.


----------



## trappedslider

So,i'm watching The Stand and the title appears and  reading it the way it appears gives the new title "The Stephen King's Stand"

 I know how you;re supposed to read it,but i just thought it was funny


----------



## megamania

I have a Love / Hate thing with this movie / book.    In high school I was trying to create a story of Superheroes that dealt with a meaningful end of the world type theme.  I racked my brain for weeks and just never thought "The Super Flu".  So easy, so simple so accurate..... scary.

As normal..... book better than movie but still good


----------



## megamania

As for my new son-in-law..... he is 6'2, and ex-military.    I'm not telling him no with anything but within a D&D session


----------



## megamania

Coming and going still.   Tim and Daniel want me to run a 3.5 Darksun game for them.   Not sold on Burning Sands nor WoTC versions so I'm rewriting it all with tweeks.   Gonna take a while.


----------



## megamania

After only writing up the Races I have found I am basically using the WoTC versions from about 10 years ago.    Sooooo...... to stop the eye strain and headaches, I'm just going to use that and use backstory from the 2e stuff I have.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a plan to me.  While I like the mechanics of 3.5Ed better, the 2Ed fluff was superior, IMHO.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> After only writing up the Races I have found I am basically using the WoTC versions from about 10 years ago.    Sooooo...... to stop the eye strain and headaches, I'm just going to use that and use backstory from the 2e stuff I have.



You should check out the new monster manual http://www.polygon.com/features/201...-monsters-monster-manual-beholder-mind-flayer


----------



## megamania

I.... WE love 3.5 and stick to it.  I modify games to 3.5.

If I ever "retired" I would still love to convert "Rifts" to 3.5.   MAJOR project but I would do it.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> I.... WE love 3.5 and stick to it.  I modify games to 3.5.
> 
> If I ever "retired" I would still love to convert "Rifts" to 3.5.   MAJOR project but I would do it.




lol, I only recommend the new MM because of the way it's written and you said you taking fluff from previous editions, and it osunded right up your ally fluff wise.


----------



## trappedslider

With NaNoWriMo around the corner, I'm tempted to take part this year anyone else?


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> With NaNoWriMo around the corner, I'm tempted to take part this year anyone else?



not I, maybe next year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never have.  Don't know why.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Found this on my puter after somebody on the Reaper forum started a "favorite poem" thread... Didn't know I had a copy of it saved.
Definitely appropriate to post on a miniatures forum...


  A MARTIAL ELEGY FOR SOME LEAD SOLDIERS

 FOR certain soldiers lately dead
 Our reverent dirge shall here be said.
 Them, when their martial leader called,
 No dread preparative appalled;
 But leaden-hearted, leaden-heeled,
 I marked them steadfast in the field.
 Death grimly sided with the foe,
 And smote each leaden hero low.
 Proudly they perished, one by one:
 The dreaded Pea-cannon's work was done!
 O not for them the tears we shed,
 Consigned to their congenial lead;
 But while unmoved their sleep they take,
 We mourn for their dear Captain's sake,
 For their dear Captain, who shall smart
 Both in his pocket and his heart,
 Who saw his heroes shed their gore
 And lacked a shilling to buy more!

                  By Robert Louis Stevenson, dedicated wargamer

 I _really _should be painting right now... I need to have the mini I'm working on done by the end of the month since it's supposed to be part of the monthly challenge on the painting forum.
The bonus challenge for this month is as follows:
 Paint a mini using _only_ colors that have the words Orange, Purple or Green in their names... (So, no violet, or khaki, or saffron, etc.) No black, no white, nothing else.
 No white primer showing... (i.e., no "cheating" -if there's a skeleton, you can't just prime it white and then glaze/wash over it, and you can't do all your shading with white and black primer before coloring it with glazes, etc.)
 End result must be about 66% orange, 25% purple and 9% green. How you mix your colors to get those results doesn't matter.

So, of course, everybody else is going to paint things like spiders, snakes, bugs or scenery that are naturally orange,purple and green.
I, of course, decided to paint THIS GUY, Reaper's 02987: Maugramak, Ghast Lord. Yes, aside from the fact that he's a very large undead creature, that _is_ a corpse and a pile of _skulls and bones_ he's standing on... And it's all got to be painted orange purple and green, lol.
I _think_ I _might_ just be clever enough (and have the right paints) to pull it off if I can get orf me arf and just _paint_ the damn thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well...

Get orf yer arf, then!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;udN_y83OU94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udN_y83OU94[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Warning: Terrible jokes ahead.

<spoiler>Like, terribad.

There's worse, but I won't tell those ones.

Why doesn't this forum allow spoiler tags?

Yes, these are terrible.

You Have Been Warned.

"Why did the monkey fall off the tree?"

<spoiler>"It was dead."

"Why did the second monkey fall off the tree?"
<spoiler>
"It was stapled to the first monkey."

"Why did the third monkey fall off the tree?"
<spoiler>
"Peer pressure."</spoiler></spoiler></spoiler></spoiler>


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Let there be tuneage:
[video=youtube;8Ysk7Wkgx4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ysk7Wkgx4s&sns=em[/video]

(I want that art installation behind- or better yet, over- my bed's headboard.)


----------



## trappedslider

With the return of The Walking Dead

[video=youtube;Uo66cJT6hWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo66cJT6hWw[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This year, Halloween was slower than a TWD Walker.  I only gave out @60-70% of the candy I bought, and I bought less than I usually do.  We didn't even get the HS kids collecting canned food for the food bank.


----------



## trappedslider

Remember, remember! 
    The fifth of November, 
    The Gunpowder treason and plot; 
    I know of no reason 
    Why the Gunpowder treason 
    Should ever be forgot! 
    Guy Fawkes and his companions 
    Did the scheme contrive, 
    To blow the King and Parliament 
    All up alive. 
    Threescore barrels, laid below, 
    To prove old England's overthrow. 
    But, by God's providence, him they catch, 
    With a dark lantern, lighting a match! 
    A stick and a stake 
    For King James's sake! 
    If you won't give me one, 
    I'll take two, 
    The better for me, 
    And the worse for you. 
    A rope, a rope, to hang the Pope, 
    A penn'orth of cheese to choke him, 
    A pint of beer to wash it down, 
    And a jolly good fire to burn him. 
    Holloa, boys! holloa, boys! make the bells ring! 
    Holloa, boys! holloa boys! God save the King! 
    Hip, hip, hooor-r-r-ray!


----------



## trappedslider

turned in my FAFSA for the next school year go me! lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good luck!


----------



## Mad_Jack

"Wow!!! Your skull is about 20 times cooler than I've always been picturing it!"

Out-of-Context Quote of the Day....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Myth-weavers has a Miscellaneous forum called Non-sequitur with a thread called  *Best Character Quotes- now with 50% less context!  * that is chock full of those kind of quotes. I think I will post that on your behalf over there [MENTION=6750306]Mad_Jack[/MENTION].


----------



## Mad_Jack

Hehe.. Go for it....

It's still pretty funny even if you know the story behind it...

 It was a comment someone made about my forum avatar over on the Reaper forums...
It's a picture I took of a cast-resin skull covered in Celtic knotwork  that my brother gave me for my birthday one year, wearing my favorite  Irish cap... Of course, as a forum avatar, it's a really small picture,  and sort of looks like the skull is just a green color.

In the Randomness thread over there, a lot of us use forum personas  based on our avatars - a white dragon, a barbarian, a platypus with a  jetpack, a purple kitten, a technicolor wolf, etc... Obviously, I'm a  talking green skull.
In one of the other threads, the "Question of the Day" involved saying  something nice about the poster above you, and someone mentioned that my  skull was "very bright and pretty"... 

Which made me realize that despite having had the skull for more than a decade I had never actually taken a single picture of it _without_ the hat on it. So I posted some pics of it, and that comments was one of the responses... 

It does look a lot cooler when you can see it close up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is a really cool skull!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A little music for your day: one of my favorite pieces by Beethoven.  The poster of this vid has a bunch of them, all with the same unique graphic illustration of the music.

[video=youtube;ffYKCNY6kUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffYKCNY6kUk&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

That's kinda trippy...


----------



## Mad_Jack

_*Public Service Announcement
*_
 "Chocolate Poisoning" is actually a thing... 

Theobromine is the chemical in chocolate that changes your mood. It also happens to be a mild toxin. Apparently somebody did some calculations and figured out that it would require you to ingest about 7.74 kilograms of dark chocolate in a 24 hr. period in order to be fatal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I _love_ chocolate...

But I'm mildly allergic to chocolate and HATE dark chocolate.  So I'm pretty safe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

7.74 * 2.2 = 17.028 lbs

That is a lot of chocolate
.


----------



## Scott DeWar

music for the savage beasts:

[video=youtube;jakbu9GMNJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jakbu9GMNJ8&list=RDxmu9bSLD9jk&index=26[/video]


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> 7.74 * 2.2 = 17.028 lbs
> 
> That is a lot of chocolate
> .




Holy crap that is!  I can't barely imagine eating ONE pound of chocolate, let alone the disgusting dark chocolate, let alone SEVENTEEN pounds of the stuff in a 24 hour period.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dog Moon said:


> Holy crap that is!  I can't barely imagine eating ONE pound of chocolate, let alone the disgusting dark chocolate, let alone SEVENTEEN pounds of the stuff in a 24 hour period.



That is about three times the average mass eaten by the average USA citizen in one day, according to a quick internet search.

In one single type of food.

No matter what it is, that will probably kill you. It is simply a matter of faster or slower.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For reasons mentioned above, not the death I'd choose for myself.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;lPtMwzQDLio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPtMwzQDLio&index=3&list=PLGVpxD1HlmJ9J2Wv1Xx-Cpd46Kv9bDhmE[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dark chocolate has Antioxidants - lots


----------



## jonesy

It's been so long since I last posted here that I even forgot my password. Oh well.


[video=youtube;TwbK76oKd5M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwbK76oKd5M[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was wondering about you, Jonesy. Glad to see you back!


----------



## jonesy

For the first time in a long time I have some time I'd like to call.. free.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I know how that goes... There will be something I do on a regular basis, and then one day, something comes up and I stop doing it as often for awhile - and somehow it ends up being six months later and I haven't gotten back to whatever it was even once in that entire time.


----------



## jonesy

Mad_Jack said:


> I know how that goes... There will be something I do on a regular basis, and then one day, something comes up and I stop doing it as often for awhile - and somehow it ends up being six months later and I haven't gotten back to whatever it was even once in that entire time.



And then you're like


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> I know how that goes... There will be something I do on a regular basis, and then one day, something comes up and I stop doing it as often for awhile - and somehow it ends up being six months later and I haven't gotten back to whatever it was even once in that entire time.



...Stupid flashy-thingy things.

I know. I am constantly losing track of projects, and I don't know why.


----------



## Scott DeWar

random-ish stupid flashy-thingy thing

[video=youtube;8qrriKcwvlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qrriKcwvlY[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

I pledged that the "dead monkey sketch" would be the worst joke I told on here. Well, have no fear, people!

This one is much cleverer!

A couple, husband and wife, are in the hospital having a checkup on the pregnant wife. All seems well; before they leave, the doctor offers an experimental treatment for childbirth, whereby the pain of the childbirth will be transferred to the father. Both parents discuss it and agree.

The day of the birth arrives, and the treatment is applied. As the hours of childbirth wear on, the wife notices no pain, but also notices none on her husbands face. She asks, and he professes that he's a little uncomfortable, but nothing worth noting. She does not seem at all happy about this. Aside from this tension, all seems well, and the child is born, loaded into a baby carrier, and taken home.

They find the mailman dead on their front walk, face locked into an expression of complete and utter agony.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I always liked that one.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I always liked that one.



It fits the categories of "ones I know", "ones I want to know", and "ones I want to tell in public."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson go on a camping trip. After a good dinner, they retire for the night, and go to sleep.

 Some hours later, Holmes wakes up and nudges his faithful friend. "Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see."
 "I see millions and millions of stars, Holmes" exclaims Watson.
 "And what do you deduce from that?"

 Watson ponders for a minute.

 "Well, astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies  and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, I observe that  Saturn is in Leo. Chronologically, I deduce that the time is approximately  a quarter past three. Methodologically, I suspect that we will have a  beautiful day tomorrow. Theologically, I can see that God is all  powerful, and that we are a small and insignificant part of the  universe. What does it tell you, Holmes?"

 And Holmes said: "Watson, you dolt, it means that somebody stole our tent."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another fave!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey guys, what do  you think of this as a new thread title?


[h=2]Hoary Hairy Hoards of Hungry Hilarious Hungarian Hivers - - -  HIDE!!!![/h]


----------



## Mad_Jack

Staples just sent me a coupon for $10 off a purchase of $10 or more - So I just bought three big 3.5 oz. Ghirardelli dark chocolate bars and pad of graph paper for $1.98...

Even better...

 I just found a used copy of* Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*, _GotY Edition _for PC at the Goodwill Store for $4.24... 

On the down side, it's now almost midnight and as much as I want to, I'm not stupid enough to start playing it right now cuz I'd like to get to sleep sometime before Friday, lol...


----------



## Scott DeWar

sleep: Overated


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> Staples just sent me a coupon for $10 off a purchase of $10 or more - So I just bought three big 3.5 oz. Ghirardelli dark chocolate bars and pad of graph paper for $1.98...
> 
> Even better...
> 
> I just found a used copy of* Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*, _GotY Edition _for PC at the Goodwill Store for $4.24...
> 
> On the down side, it's now almost midnight and as much as I want to, I'm not stupid enough to start playing it right now cuz I'd like to get to sleep sometime before Friday, lol...



I would recommend a "better face" mod of some kind. Now, I am not saying that the inhabitants of Cyrodiil are descended from Mr. Potato Head...

...But there certainly is some "family resemblance".


----------



## Random Bystander

"He was brought across in twelve twenty-eight. Preyed on _humans_ for their _blood_. Now he seeks to _become mortal_ again. To _repay society_ for his _sins_. To _leave behind_ his world of _darkness_. His endless...forever night."

The sets ranged from good to sad, the special effects sometimes wrapped around to "so bad it's good", the plot was fairly cliche even then, the major characters were spot-on, the writing ranged from B-movie terrible to could twist your brain like Something From Beyond and the entire thing had that sort of magic an actor or director might achieve once in their career.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Forever Knight... Good stuff. Yeah, there was just something about that show that was better than the sum of it's parts.
One of the few shows where most of the vampires were actually good characters instead of cardboard cutouts or stereotypes.

Not sure I'll bother looking up any mods for Oblivion - I'm one of those guys who plays a game for a week or a month, running around goofing off and using cheats, and then never looks at it for another year or two... I was playing it on the PS3 before I sold my system a couple years back, didn't really bother doing much of the main quest.
I may have to go see if there are any truly ridiculous mods out there that turn all the people naked or something, lol.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah, that would be Obliviated- the game of finding a hook-up at last call...


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> Not sure I'll bother looking up any mods for Oblivion - I'm one of those guys who plays a game for a week or a month, running around goofing off and using cheats, and then never looks at it for another year or two... I was playing it on the PS3 before I sold my system a couple years back, didn't really bother doing much of the main quest.
> I may have to go see if there are any truly ridiculous mods out there that turn all the people naked or something, lol.



There are a lot of good mods; unlike what you may expect, many of them make the game harder; many of those through adding "realistic" elements. For example, the need to eat, sleep, drink; harsher and more "realistic" diseases and poisons; expand on factions with entire quests, such as joining the Imperial Watch; balance magic; add crafting, mining, cooking; even re-add abilities that previous games had, such as levitation and climbing; albeit without appropriate animations. There are also "look and feel" mods, such as the "open cities" series, which moves many of the cities from their own cell and places them into the world, so you can ride your horse into the city; or the "better cities" series, which adds many new features and general "liveliness" to the cities, such as more stores, functional banks, NPCs, statues, and other such. There are also combat mods to make combat more deadly, rebalance sneak attacks, reduce the rate of armour degradation (which is very fast in unmodified Oblivion), increase movement rates for both PC and NPCs (Oblivion's unmodified movement rates has such things as running speeds about as fast as I can walk), increase the deadliness of weapons (unmodified Oblivion combat can be something of a hit point slog); and many, many, many others.

I would also strongly recommend the "Unofficial Patch Mod". 

Finally, each Elder Scrolls game can be beaten in a rather short period of time by simply following the main quest doggedly - Or dived into like a full, living and breathing world whose lore will take your breath away. Visit a bookstore in the game for more information. It only looks normal on the surface...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are there any cheats for Path of Exile?


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Are there any cheats for Path of Exile?



There are always cheats, kid. It's just that sometimes you need a hexadecimal editor to access them. 

The traditional marker of an Edit: I especially like Neverwinter Nights 1's response to, say, finding that "$0F" in your save file and changing it to, say, "$32"; namely, increasing your challenge rating, and thus the level of the generated monsters. Too many game developers, I find, make too much of a fuss about their singleplayer campaign.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;8S0FDjFBj8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0FDjFBj8o[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

much ado about nothing


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> much ado about nothing



Overall, I have found people too often make much ado about nothing, and nothing about much to do. Myself not being immune to that.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Okay. _Oblivion_ on hold for now... Just found an old game called _Divine Divinity_ on GoG for _89 cents_, lol... < rolls eyes >(this place really needs an eye-rolling smiley...)

 According to description/reviews it has the same camera view as Diablo but more of a Elder Scrolls-lite gameplay to it. Going to fire it up today and kick the tires. There's a possibility this will be my last post for several days, lol.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;tWpwwa8I7BY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWpwwa8I7BY[/video]


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I promised to keep you guys informed. It is done. I have a son!


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Well, I promised to keep you guys informed. It is done. I have a son!



Good. Now, quick, to the Store of Gaming to purchase for him some large, stuffed dice, so that he may be indoctrinated young.


----------



## Blackrat

Random Bystander said:


> Good. Now, quick, to the Store of Gaming to purchase for him some large, stuffed dice, so that he may be indoctrinated young.




You mean like this d20 that currently holds his first tie?


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is parenting done right!


----------



## jonesy

Mad_Jack said:


> Okay. _Oblivion_ on hold for now... Just found an old game called _Divine Divinity_ on GoG for _89 cents_, lol... < rolls eyes >(this place really needs an eye-rolling smiley...)
> 
> According to description/reviews it has the same camera view as Diablo but more of a Elder Scrolls-lite gameplay to it. Going to fire it up today and kick the tires. There's a possibility this will be my last post for several days, lol.



That's the only Diablo-clone that I like more than Diablo 2. The atmosphere in DD is fantastic, and the freedom to go pretty much anywhere right from the start (if you can handle it) is awesome.


----------



## Mad_Jack

jonesy said:


> That's the only Diablo-clone that I like more than Diablo 2. The atmosphere in DD is fantastic, and the freedom to go pretty much anywhere right from the start (if you can handle it) is awesome.




 Unfortunately, _DD_ is now out of play as well - I've discovered that it likes to rearrange all my desktop icons when it changes my screen resolution.... Aaarrrgghhh....   It was also loading and running really slowly, which was annoying enough with the resolution-change issue to kill it for me.
_Neverwinter Nights_ and _Divine Divinity_ both like to rearrange my icons and _DIABLO_ won't play unless I want to set up a virtual machine running Windows XP because DirectDraw is apparently no longer a thing... So I guess if I decide to load up a PC game sometime in the recent future it'll either be _DIABLO II_ or _Oblivion_.

 So...

You guys wanna hear some crazy $#!@? 

I got a no-delivery notice about a registered letter today, so I went down to the post office to pick it up.

It was from a towing company - they were informing me that, as the last registered owner/lienholder on a 2009 Chevy Aveo, I have 15 days to come pay the towing and storage fees on it or they'll sell it...

 I can't recall whether or not I ever posted about it on here, but a couple of years ago that 2009 Chevy Aveo *GOT STOLEN*...

 Yes, folks, I've just found out that my stolen car has been recovered two years later, not from the _police_, but by a _registered letter sent by a towing company_... 
Apparently, it was turned over to them by a property management company that runs an apartment complex  - *TEN FRAKKING MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE*...

Oy.

Anyhoo, I called them up to let them know about the car, and that I'd long ago turned in the title and gotten the insurance check for it, and they confirmed that the letter was just protocol - they're apparently required to notify the cops when they're called to pick up a vehicle by someone other than the owner so they knew it had been stolen. The lady seemed mildly surprised that the cops hadn't called me about it.
I have no idea whether or not the police are going to bother looking into the theft any further, and there's no chance after all this time of me getting any of my stuff back, so... eh, whatever, I guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is some really crazy $#!7


----------



## Blackrat

A little more info on the son. He was born tuesday, which was december 6th. That is also the independence day of Finland. So my son has a birthday that is always a holiday  And once the naming ceremony is done, I'll let you know his name. But for now I'll let slip that it is a rather geeky reference, but not one that everyone recognises. So no, it's not Frodo...


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> A little more info on the son. He was born tuesday, which was december 6th. That is also the independence day of Finland. So my son has a birthday that is always a holiday  And once the naming ceremony is done, I'll let you know his name. But for now I'll let slip that it is a rather geeky reference, but not one that everyone recognises. So no, it's not Frodo...



My guess, then, would be Faramir.

Given the events of the movies, I am fairly sure most people do not, in point of fact, recognize him.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

$5 on Shadofax.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> A little more info on the son. He was born tuesday, which was december 6th. That is also the independence day of Finland. So my son has a birthday that is always a holiday  .




That way you'll never forget his birthday


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> That way you'll never forget his birthday




Which is Finntastic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of my friends' son was born on his wedding anniversary.  He'd better NEVER forget!


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of my friends' son was born on his wedding anniversary.  He'd better NEVER forget!




hell of an anniversary present


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> hell of an anniversary present




The real trick was keeping it a secret from her!


----------



## Mad_Jack

My aunt was born on Halloween...

I personally got stuck with my b-day being the Feast of the Ascension in the Catholic Church, which meant I sometimes got dragged to church on my birthday...


----------



## Random Bystander

Amazing!

...I don't remember a single thing about the day I was born. How do you do this?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I personally got stuck with my b-day being the Feast of the Ascension in the Catholic Church, which meant I sometimes got dragged to church on my birthday...




Yeah, but it was probably easier for you to rise that day than it was for Jesus.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ack.. I meant Feast of the *Assumption*...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Biiiig difference!


----------



## Scott DeWar

My birthday is Pi day


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> My birthday is Pi day




Do you ever feel obligated to have birthday pie rather than birthday cake on PI day?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or worse, a Magnum PI cake?


----------



## Darkness

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or worse, a Magnum PI cake?



How many avocados do you need to make this cake?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Do you ever feel obligated to have birthday pie rather than birthday cake on PI day?



 obligated? No. prefer? Yes. Marie Calander's cherry lattice with Ice Cream.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Can't go wrong there!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is and 'always right' thing.


----------



## Random Bystander

Should the pie, then, be square?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Finally got Oblivion to work right...

Now I just need to figure out how to get it to run in a window rather than full-screen so I can do other crap while I'm spending six hours auto-sneaking against a wall to crank up my stats before I leave the tutorial dungeon.


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> Finally got Oblivion to work right...
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to get it to run in a window rather than full-screen so I can do other crap while I'm spending six hours auto-sneaking against a wall to crank up my stats before I leave the tutorial dungeon.



Ah; that is not a matter of concern. The second-to-last character creation question before leaving the dungeon will be a choice of class, which will alleviate your initially poor skills. In the meantime, all of the challenges in the tutorial dungeon are calibrated to your starting (poor) skill level, such as monster skill levels and heath. One of the classes available is "custom"; a "class" is simply seven skills in which you have moderate training. The "custom" class allows you to pick those seven skills yourself. If you are playing anything other than a pure mage, I would recommend "armorer" as one of them.

The last is the option to change any character creation choices made previously, just before exiting the dungeon. You may wish to save just before opening the last grate, as that will save you having to do the tutorial dungeon again. It should be apparent which is the last grate; there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. Daylight, specifically. The game has a day and night cycle, but this is not generally apparent inside a dungeon.

As a final note, rats hate the undead, and vice-versa.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've played the game part way through several times before... I prefer to take the time at the beginning and end of the tutorial to work several skills up to high levels before I go out into the world - particularly my stealth and a couple of magic skills that I need to get up to a certain level by the time I get to the magic academy to start enchanting items. Although I'm going to be playing a rogue-type Khajit character, I usually switch to a High Elf mage at the end of the tutorial so that I have starting spells and then pump up at least illusion, mysticism and alteration to the point where I have journeyman skills even after I change back to a Khajit. If I raise them up during the tutorial, it saves me from having to do it later on out in the real world, where I have less control over what I do and thus less chance of getting the +5 bonuses to my skills when I level up.

It was much simpler to pump up my skills when I was playing on my PS3 - I could just rig up something to hold the button down or just keep tapping it with one finger, while I did something else on this computer that didn't really require two hands. Unfortunately, playing on the computer, I have to Alt-tab to do other things, and the game has decided that it wants to lock up every time I go back to it.
I was trying to get the game to run in a window, but when I got it to do that, I couldn't minimize or move that window at all. I've been researching the issue but so far none of the ancient answers posted online have been satisfactory, so I've just resigned myself to doing something non-computer-related while I wait for the skills to pile up. Tomorrow I'll need to cook a pan of chicken and a big pot of spaghetti and sauce so I'll do that and either watch movies or read a book while the food's cooking and the game's running.


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> I've played the game part way through several times before... I prefer to take the time at the beginning and end of the tutorial to work several skills up to high levels before I go out into the world - particularly my stealth and a couple of magic skills that I need to get up to a certain level by the time I get to the magic academy to start enchanting items. Although I'm going to be playing a rogue-type Khajit character, I usually switch to a High Elf mage at the end of the tutorial so that I have starting spells and then pump up at least illusion, mysticism and alteration to the point where I have journeyman skills even after I change back to a Khajit. If I raise them up during the tutorial, it saves me from having to do it later on out in the real world, where I have less control over what I do and thus less chance of getting the +5 bonuses to my skills when I level up.
> 
> It was much simpler to pump up my skills when I was playing on my PS3 - I could just rig up something to hold the button down or just keep tapping it with one finger, while I did something else on this computer that didn't really require two hands. Unfortunately, playing on the computer, I have to Alt-tab to do other things, and the game has decided that it wants to lock up every time I go back to it.
> I was trying to get the game to run in a window, but when I got it to do that, I couldn't minimize or move that window at all. I've been researching the issue but so far none of the ancient answers posted online have been satisfactory, so I've just resigned myself to doing something non-computer-related while I wait for the skills to pile up. Tomorrow I'll need to cook a pan of chicken and a big pot of spaghetti and sauce so I'll do that and either watch movies or read a book while the food's cooking and the game's running.



Ah; apologies. Have you considered a levelling mod, if you are unsatisfied with the rate of skill increase? Alternately, if you simply want your skills at a certain level before "starting the full game", have you considered the console cheats?


----------



## Mad_Jack

I wasn't actually aware of the console cheats until after I'd begun (haven't had the time to look them up yet, either) since all my previous run-throughs were on the PS3 instead of the PC, but just raising my stats and skills without putting in _some _sort of work for them edges close to the rather fuzzy and indistinct line between making it easier for me to have fun playing the game and just hitting the "I win" button. (Although I may well just do that for my Athletics, Acrobatics and Restoration, since those are the most uncontrollable skills in the game).

 I'm using the concept of "efficient leveling" to attempt to stay powerful in relation to the challenges of the game, and trying to walk the fine line of keeping it just hard enough to be entertaining while not turning it into a god-mode walkthrough. I'm basically playing the game as_ Grand Theft Auto: Tamriel_,  just to entertain myself by headshot-ing some bad guys, stealing  everything not nailed down, and stuffing the naked corpses of my enemies  into fires or posing them in compromising positions, lol...   But I don't want to make it too easy, since just cakewalking through it on autopilot is just as boring as having to slowly grind my way through it fighting and clawing for every last desperate inch of progress.
The concept of efficient leveling involves being able to control which skills you raise each level so as to get the highest possible bonuses to the correct attributes at each level, thus keeping your attributes and skills relatively high in relation to the challenges of the game, which are dictated by character level. If I can raise a particular attribute by +5 rather than +3 at each level, over the course of 10 levels I'll have raised the attribute by 20 more points.
The main point of assigning the less controllable skills as minor skills and then cranking them up to medium-to-high levels before starting is to keep them from affecting the leveling process as much as possible. Since the attribute bonuses you get on leveling are based on the skills you've increased the most, keeping yourself from too quickly gaining points in those skills by setting it up to require more experience in them from the start (i.e., making them minor and non-specialized skills) and then cranking them up all at once so that it takes longer to unintentionally increase them once you're out in the game (higher skill levels require increasingly more experience to achieve) makes the likelihood of you accidentally getting the choice of multiple +3 bonuses to attributes you don't care as much about raising much smaller. Thus increasing the chances of getting a *5 bonus to an important attribute at each level-up. By front-loading the least-controllable increases, I can get more control over which attributes I increase later on while I'm playing the better parts of the game.
 Things like your health, mana and stamina are dictated by your attributes, not your skills (although your skills quite often dictate how efficiently you use those resources). As your character level is tied directly to your major skill increases and the benefits of most skills cap out at 100, there's effectively a "level cap" in the game when you max out all your skills. Efficient leveling means I can attempt to control how hard the challenges of the game are at a specific point by balancing better skills and stats against how tough the opponents are, which is determined by my level. Also, certain quests are easier or harder at different levels since some require certain spells or weapons to deal with them effectively, and some quests require you to drag NPCs along who can easily get killed by higher level monsters.
It can be a somewhat complicated process and takes a bit of thought, but I enjoy employing brainpower and effort to work out strategies like that much more than I enjoy having to spend large amounts of time and resources slogging through even random encounters because of their difficulty. As I mentioned earlier, I'm all about just throwing in the game for an hour or two (or twelve) and blowing through a bunch of fights and some quests, rather than putting in several hours trying to accomplish one thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this needs to be here:



Mary_Crowell said:


> I wrote a song back in 2009 about my favorite D&D spell and put it on my album Acolytes of the Machine. About a year ago, I started making a variety of silly music videos with the help of local gamer friends and online and convention friends who sent me clips of them and their friends as wizards or zombies or villains (depending on the video.)
> 
> At long last, I got to make M is for Magic Missile. Enjoy!
> 
> [video=youtube;tG-LIhOZI9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG-LIhOZI9A[/video]
> --Mary Crowell


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;C8EahBs-P58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8EahBs-P58&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;dsqC6HRS8Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqC6HRS8Lc&index=6&list=RDC8EahBs-P58[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;mll3bQsOXRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mll3bQsOXRE&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;ZcoWs6e_rhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoWs6e_rhA&list=RDC8EahBs-P58&index=7[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

A bit of meaningless wordplay humour that occurred to me in this unusually chilly local Canadian weather:

A Canadian who is in Texas, in a summer's day, while wearing a fuzzy hat, sunglasses, scarf, and gloves, is probably intending to commit robbery.

A Texan who is in Canada, in a summer's day, is probably wearing a fuzzy hat, sunglasses, scarf, and gloves.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Okay, this is weird... The thread is showing 540 pages at the top, but keeps bringing me back to page 536 even when I hit the "Last" button...  (And this post is showing up on 536 as well.)

 Also, I think I just got perma-banned for about a minute and a half, lol... I reported some spam on one of the boards and then got this message:

You have been banned for the following reason:
Easy Spam Cleanup

Date the ban will be lifted: Never

 It lasted just long enough for me to start sending an email to Morrus before I was able to access the forums again. What the heck was up with that?


----------



## Scott DeWar

wires got crossed on whoever was doing the spam clean up, most likely Morrus or Danny A

They meant to hit the name of the spammer, but hit your name instead

What I am finding to be strange is the fact my typing appears about a second after I hit the key sometimes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Okay, this is weird... The thread is showing 540 pages at the top, but keeps bringing me back to page 536 even when I hit the "Last" button...  (And this post is showing up on 536 as well.)
> 
> Also, I think I just got perma-banned for about a minute and a half, lol... I reported some spam on one of the boards and then got this message:
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Easy Spam Cleanup
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never
> 
> It lasted just long enough for me to start sending an email to Morrus before I was able to access the forums again. What the heck was up with that?



Scott has it right.  I don't know who did it- I rarely use the EZ method, but I do sometimes.

Unfortunately, if it happened via the EZ method, your posts may be gone forever.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh,bummer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You still seem to have your posts, though.


----------



## megamania

How goes it here?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Holidays B crazy.  Relatives B crazy.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> How goes it here?



Reasonably fortuitous, and aided by a mutual decision made years back to, in general, spend about $20 on a present, and no more than $40; and to not overspend on the children.

We are financially able to provide for ourselves, and frankly, expensive gifts are soon forgot. The children also have allowances, and Steam accounts.

That is not to say that we or the children don't have expensive things; just that that is not the focus of our Christmas celebrations. We're far more likely to contribute towards something expensive at some other time of year, or simply purchase it ourselves.

The only downside is that most of us have trouble coming up with a list of things we actually want for Christmas. It generally boils down to chocolates, a ceremonial (if humorous) exchange of money in envelopes, or something we want and would appreciate in wrapping paper.

The tl;dr, if you want a summary, is that expensive things are not Christmas gifts here; nor do we delay a year's worth of purchases to "the holidays". Both seem like too much stress. It is far more relaxing to open a few nice things, drink eggnog, eat too much turkey and stuffing, and sit around being *comfortable.

* Generally in front of a computer, the TV, or around a tabletop with miniature figures on it.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;HqNa6CAMsEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqNa6CAMsEY[/video]

[video=youtube;horNBDUkckc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=horNBDUkckc[/video]


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Holidays B crazy.  Relatives B crazy.




Yup.  Had my daughter's in-laws over today for X-mas dinner.  Ran late so I went straight from large dinner to work at Wally World.


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> Reasonably fortuitous, and aided by a mutual decision made years back to, in general, spend about $20 on a present, and no more than $40; and to not overspend on the children.
> 
> We are financially able to provide for ourselves, and frankly, expensive gifts are soon forgot. The children also have allowances, and Steam accounts.
> 
> That is not to say that we or the children don't have expensive things; just that that is not the focus of our Christmas celebrations. We're far more likely to contribute towards something expensive at some other time of year, or simply purchase it ourselves.
> 
> The only downside is that most of us have trouble coming up with a list of things we actually want for Christmas. It generally boils down to chocolates, a ceremonial (if humorous) exchange of money in envelopes, or something we want and would appreciate in wrapping paper.
> 
> The tl;dr, if you want a summary, is that expensive things are not Christmas gifts here; nor do we delay a year's worth of purchases to "the holidays". Both seem like too much stress. It is far more relaxing to open a few nice things, drink eggnog, eat too much turkey and stuffing, and sit around being *comfortable.
> 
> * Generally in front of a computer, the TV, or around a tabletop with miniature figures on it.




Much the same here.   Going from 19 dollars an hour with many benefits to minimum pay part time with a "What is a holiday attitude" has been hard.   We, as a family, have agreed on one simple gift apiece.   Considering my health and the job situation, we are blessed just to still be together.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On prezzies front, we more or less went practical.  I bought my Dad some sheepskin slippers because he's almost killed the ones he has.  And Mom will be getting Amazon gift cards so she can get some stuff from her watched list.  I _wanted_ to get her something from a particular artisan, but he seems to have gone out of business.

She got me a Matfer Bourgeat Carbon steel skillet- many of the benefits of cast iron, but @1/3 the mass.  May yet get an electric knife sharpener.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Having fun: my bathroom sink plugged up Friday, and resisted all my efforts to clear it, so I called the plumber.  It's a busy time so they couldn't come until today.

It is now apparent this is no ordinary blockage.

The guy has been here 3 hours, stopping only to go to the store to replace a part for his rotary tool that got bent in the process.

Nothing is coming out.  He says he's hitting something hard, God only knows what.

If his current attempt on its existence is unsuccessful, he says he's calling for reinforcements to try going after the from another angle with more manpower and different tools.


----------



## RedSiegfried

I once had a toilet in my house that plugged up randomly.  It didn't matter how much or how little went down it, about 10% of the time you used it, it would plug up and require extensive plunging.

I graduated on to using chemicals to clear the blockage to one of those metal snakes, and I still couldn't clear whatever was in there.  I was on the verge of calling Roto Rooter because I was beginning to think the blockage was in the pipe going out into the street and not the toilet itself.  But one day as I was snaking it out (again) I almost thought I could hear or feel the snake scraping against some object up inside the toilet.  

So I finally decided to take care of this once and for all.  I completely removed the toilet and took it outside and flushed it out thoroughly with a hose.  Nothing much came out but I could hear the water hitting some object wedged up in there.  So I reached in, wishing I had smaller hands.  I oould feel a plastic object of some sort in there but couldn't grab it so I resorted to a bent wire hanger and finally fished it out.

It was the plastic clamshell case for a camera lens.  Whenever the water flowed a certain way during a flush, the case was opening and blocking everything up ... then at random it would close and water would flow through.  Mystery solved.

Now, I won't get into the time I unplugged a toilet for a neighbor and removed six shotgun shells.  No one claimed any knowledge of how those got in there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm thinking something has been down there for years, perhaps since we built the house 18 years ago.  That bathroom has always had issues with drainage.

He's left: coming back later this week with more machines & manpower.


----------



## Darkness

RedSiegfried said:


> Now, I won't get into the time I unplugged a toilet for a neighbor and removed six shotgun shells.  No one claimed any knowledge of how those got in there.



Most likely, they just didn't feel like talking about the incident with the albino sewer gator.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hmmmmm, been a while since I've been here.  Was searching for "Interesting Fey Adventures" and found a link that brought me to EnWorld.  Unfortunately all of the useful stuff in that thread had been deleted by the author.  Which brings back memories... Raven Crowking deleting all of his posts, though I can't remember why anymore.  All I can remember is that he seemed to be blowing things WAY out of proportion, but sadly that seems to be a common reaction people have towards way too many things.

Anyway, just thought I would pop in and say hello.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Howdy/long time no see/Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## Random Bystander

Dog Moon said:


> Hmmmmm, been a while since I've been here.  Was searching for "Interesting Fey Adventures" and found a link that brought me to EnWorld.  Unfortunately all of the useful stuff in that thread had been deleted by the author.  Which brings back memories... Raven Crowking deleting all of his posts, though I can't remember why anymore.  All I can remember is that he seemed to be blowing things WAY out of proportion, but sadly that seems to be a common reaction people have towards way too many things.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would pop in and say hello.



I do not know the incident you are referring to; however, sometimes it is not the current straw, but the bricks of the same smell that came before. And sometimes it is simply so much straw.

Some of the time, it is an overreaction, though; however, it can be difficult to judge that from the outside.

Regretfully, it is probably not a good idea to continue this topic much further.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Howdy/long time no see/Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!




three things:

1. ditto what DA says

2. I had to report a possible spammer which is always a bummer

3. my drains are backed / clogged up in the kitchen and bathroom sinks - time to call Maintenance! nasty mess to  clean up


----------



## Dog Moon

Random Bystander said:


> I do not know the incident you are referring to; however, sometimes it is not the current straw, but the bricks of the same smell that came before. And sometimes it is simply so much straw.
> 
> Some of the time, it is an overreaction, though; however, it can be difficult to judge that from the outside.
> 
> Regretfully, it is probably not a good idea to continue this topic much further.




Well, considering you don't know the incident and I can barely remember it, I'm pretty sure we can't continue this topic much further anyway!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Howdy/long time no see/Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!




And howdy right back atcha!  It has been a long time.  Going through a bunch of crap right now.  Sadly, have been for quite some time.  Seems like the Hivemind is the perfect place to complain about it.


----------



## Random Bystander

"Dr. Lecter. I'm afraid the review board has decided to deny your release at this time, based on your well-documented humanitarian efforts."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Worked to 3:30AM today making home-made Louisiana hot sausage- and some jars of spice mixes- to give as gifts to certain people who would definitely appreciate it.  Had to make it when I did because I'm trying to get it to people before they take vacation...

Tried to deliver some of it today- those on today's list were ALL having today off. 

In addition, now my car smells of hot sausage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In addition, now my car smells of hot sausage.




oh man, now I am getting hungry!


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> oh man, now I am getting hungry!



And I will put an army on Indonesia.

Starting in Europe means that everyone will fight through your territory.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I place an army in Australia - attack Indonesia
[roll]3d6v[/roll]

bacon, egg and cheese sandwiches for dinner

peppered, thick cut, double smoked bacon

colby-jack cheese

eggs cooked in bacon grease


----------



## Random Bystander

But as to food, an Angus burger, two patties; with pickles, bacon, and mushrooms.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I place an army in Australia - attack Indonesia
[roll]3d6v[/roll]
forgot,can't add dice rolls on an edit

bacon, egg and cheese sandwiches for dinner

peppered, thick cut, double smoked bacon

colby-jack cheese

eggs cooked in bacon grease

edit:  
huh, what did I do wrong?

edit-edit:
I'll use this
_: 5D6 = [6, 2, 3, 4, 4] = 19


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I place an army in Australia - attack Indonesia
> [roll]3d6v[/roll]
> forgot,can't add dice rolls on an edit
> 
> bacon, egg and cheese sandwiches for dinner
> 
> peppered, thick cut, double smoked bacon
> 
> colby-jack cheese
> 
> eggs cooked in bacon grease
> 
> edit:
> huh, what did I do wrong?
> 
> edit-edit:
> I'll use this
> _: 5D6 = [6, 2, 3, 4, 4] = 19



Humm...I make a Knowledge (boardgames) +2 check to figure out what game we are playing.
_: 1d20+2 = [7]


----------



## Mad_Jack

I made an omelette today.

I added onions, potatoes... and string beans.

It wasn't bad, but would probably have been rather bland if I hadn't accidentally over-seasoned it to just the right point to taste good.

Also, a post in the Randomness thread on the Reaper forum that misspelled "cricket" as "cr*u*cket" generated this... (I was bored.)


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> I made an omelette today.
> 
> I added onions, potatoes... and string beans.
> 
> It wasn't bad, but would probably have been rather bland if I hadn't accidentally over-seasoned it to just the right point to taste good.
> 
> Also, a post in the Randomness thread on the Reaper forum that misspelled "cricket" as "cr*u*cket" generated this... (I was bored.)



After seeing that picture, my brain is now convinced that insect is part of the Avatar: The Last Airbender setting.


----------



## Random Bystander

D1o2u3g said:


> We need a themesong... so I vote for this song:  *snip spam link --Darkness*



After checking your post in the "EN World New GMs..." thread, I am impelled to ask: Wrong thread?


----------



## Darkness

Mad_Jack said:


> Also, a post in the Randomness thread on the Reaper forum that misspelled "cricket" as "cr*u*cket" generated this... (I was bored.)



Now that's an ugly duckling. One day, it's gonna be the best swan ever.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darkness said:


> Now that's an ugly duckling. One day, it's gonna be the best swan ever.




...and then, it will attack Tokyo.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...and then, it will attack Tokyo.




Poor Tokyo.  Always getting attacked by things.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Humm...I make a Knowledge (boardgames) +2 check to figure out what game we are playing.
> _: 1d20+2 = [7]




A 7 will give you this: game hd+5=7 [exactly what you need]

risk


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, my clogged kitchen drain:

I put in a work order yesterday

And no show.

I went to volunteer service for 9 hours,after waking at 4 am.

nothing done

caught the office as they were closing. they show up at my apartment, look at it and the casing on the disposal is cracked.

They will fix it tomorrow, still noting done on the clogged pipe.

I need some C - 4


----------



## Mad_Jack

Scott DeWar said:


> I need some C - 4




   Well, I'd lend you some, but it's still two days til Christmas, and I may need it to secure a parking space if I have to run down to the mall before then...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

C-4?  NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Scott DeWar

bua ha ha ha ha!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;Veju4PxhuGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Veju4PxhuGc[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I went and bought some whisky to give as gifts to some of my Dad's colleagues (from the family), and noticed our local booze mega-emporium was swarming with shoppers.  Every few minutes, a dozen or so people would either emerge or go in.

So I started thinking, then singing to myself...

"I'm dreaming of a wine Christmas"
"Let it flow, let it flow, let it flow"
"Out to the booze shop, quick, quick, quick!"
"Walking through a whiskey wonderland"
"It's beginning to look a lot like Cristal"

I get a few more, and I'll release my own holiday album.

"A 5th for Christmas: a drunken Christmas collection"


----------



## Darkness

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I get a few more, and I'll release my own holiday album.
> 
> "A 5th for Christmas: a drunken Christmas collection"



That's a great collection. Hm, not sure what to add. Instead, here are some of my favorite Queen songs:

It's a kind of mezcal
Who wants to drink forever
Port wines of the universe
Radio lager
Tequila Queen
The scotch must go on
We are the champagnes
Wine is so close to pleasure


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darkness said:


> We are the champagnes




My favorite of yours.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For our friends celebrating Hanukkah:

I had a little Dewar's, I had it over ice...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaaaand...

Jell-O shots, Jell-O shots, Jell-O shots rock


----------



## Scott DeWar

Alcohol free as I am atmy brother's place, and he is teaching his daughter to not drink. I support this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like alcoholic beverages of manynkinds, but I agree that it is a habit best not begun.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Just found out that George Michael died... WTF???...  2016 needs to be over. 

Less than a week left... Not even gonna wonder how many more are gonna go.


----------



## trappedslider

so,one of the gifts i got was an american express giftcard, which i used to buy plague inc evolved from steam and so far i have killed the planet with a bacteria (named doom) and a virus (named priotias) and then i realized that the steam winter sell is going on...and so many games so little money


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> Just found out that George Michael died... WTF???...  2016 needs to be over.
> 
> Less than a week left... Not even gonna wonder how many more are gonna go.




same age as me


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like alcoholic beverages of many kinds, but I agree that it is a habit best not begun.




Total agreement. My brother and I were at the store Saturday and he asks what my poison was, I said Guinness. He says ,"No, soda" when I remind him I do not dink soda.

I should have known better, but My own habits .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## trappedslider

any suggestions for a name for a virus?


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappidio-sliderium


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> any suggestions for a name for a virus?




"Politician/City of your choice" Syndrome.

A funny acronym, perhaps?


----------



## Blackrat

Tv and couch at the new apartment. What else would I need. Boxes of all size everywhere. Wife and son asleep, Dr. Who christmas special on. Maybe I should pour meself a whiskey.


----------



## Rich Anthony

Nice


----------



## trappedslider

I..I destroyed the world with D&D.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I destroyed the world with HERO.  It happens.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> any suggestions for a name for a virus?





At work, we have something called Bull$#!+itis.  It appears most often on the first warm day of Spring or the week after the managers / company are overly strict on something.


----------



## megamania

First Trump now Starwars / Fisher.   Can't watch news without being barbarded


----------



## megamania

....and yes.  I am in a mood.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## megamania

Me in a mood or getting tired of over media-ized info?


----------



## Random Bystander

If one is happily ignorant, one's advice is usually ignored, but this state is usually found equitable.

If one is generally right, one's advice is usually still ignored, but this state is usually found inequitable.

When one is proven right, the usual response is a complete denial of this fact.

tl;dr - It is far too easy to sympathize with Wally.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Me in a mood or getting tired of over media-ized info?



We're all moody, lately, alas.


----------



## trappedslider

i'm not


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> i'm not




You're just saying that you're not moody because you're moody.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We're all moody, lately, alas.





Its the holi-daze we get into


----------



## Random Bystander

"You ride your Utahraptor back to your interdimensional vehicle."


----------



## trappedslider

so in most recent evilness..my parasite called "Vile Giggles" wiped out the world in 249 days


----------



## Random Bystander

A Happy Birthday to Charles Macintosh, and a thank you for the water-proof fabric. I don't think it's an overstatement to say that your work has saved millions from falling ill, and likely at least tens of thousands from dying; although a medical professional could give a better estimate.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Anybody wanna grab their Nerf guns and their foam Minecraft picks and torches and help me go storm the Unemployment office?

Called them literally more than thirty times this week and can't get through... 
Definitely not helping that two weeks in a row, the damn place was/will be closed on Monday.


EDIT:

  Okay, I'm not sure if I should be more or less irritated now: I went down to the office in person today, and found out that there's actually a link on the website you can use if you accidentally missed filing for the week - despite the website telling you to call the phone line to handle it... (It's just not on the same page that you go to to file your weekly claim...) 
But at least now it's handled.

Now I'm mildly irritated about something else, lol.
 I went down to the Goodwill Store after that and saw that they had a *HeroScape Master Set: Rise of the Valkyries *boardgame for $9.99... Or so it appeared.
Since I know better than to buy anything at Goodwill without inspecting the contents of the box, and was primarily thinking of buying it for the minis, I opened it up to see if all of them were there.

It turned out that it was just the box - filled with baseball cards.


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> Now I'm mildly irritated about something else, lol.
> I went down to the Goodwill Store after that and saw that they had a *HeroScape Master Set: Rise of the Valkyries *boardgame for $9.99... Or so it appeared.
> Since I know better than to buy anything at Goodwill without inspecting the contents of the box, and was primarily thinking of buying it for the minis, I opened it up to see if all of them were there.
> 
> It turned out that it was just the box - filled with baseball cards.



I recommend buying the box and selling the cards individually or in packs on EBay - Depending on value.

I must admit, I am not familiar with the sale value of baseball cards today; however, the collectibles market seems to be booming, given the prices I see for retro-ware on EBay.

However, it is probably best to check EBay for whether baseball cards will sell, first.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> i'm not



neither am I!!!


----------



## trappedslider

good


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> any suggestions for a name for a virus?



 Buck fever? - Gives you the shakes when your target is in sight of your gun?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Buck Fever sounds like a DJ or porn name...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Buck Fever sounds like a DJ or porn name...



What? You don't like my screen name from the'80s??


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When did I mention like/dislike?  I just made an observation...


----------



## Mad_Jack

Random Bystander said:


> I recommend buying the box and selling the cards individually or in packs on EBay - Depending on value.
> 
> I must admit, I am not familiar with the sale value of baseball cards today; however, the collectibles market seems to be booming, given the prices I see for retro-ware on EBay.
> 
> However, it is probably best to check EBay for whether baseball cards will sell, first.




 Baseball cards aren't worth much these days - the same thing happened to them that happened to Star Wars toys. Too many people buying them just to collect them, so now _everybody_ has an _X_ in mint condition still in the shrinkwrap. 
The Goodwill near my house has an entire endcap on one of their aisles full of bags of baseball cards, priced at 50/$1. Plus, it's a safe assumption that anybody who dropped off a serious weight of baseball cards in a HeroScape box probably sold off whatever was worth selling before they ditched them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Safe, but it does depend on who did the dropping off.

A friend of mine died of AIDS some many years ago, and his father was tasked with cleaning out his apartment.  He had no clue as to the value of his son's collection of movie memorabilia, and had started to have garage sales before we realized what was happening.

And a cousin of mine was cleaning his mom's house post-Katrina.  He couldn't tell the difference between costume and real jewelry.  Guess what got thrown away.

Bottom line: you won't know for sure until you look.


----------



## trappedslider

I've taken to playing Kerbal Space Program again......so many things go boom......


----------



## Scott DeWar

he he he he, things that go boom .. .. .. 
[video=youtube;jYizQo0gVss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYizQo0gVss[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Are a couple of screenshots of the rockets that I've tinkered with so far
[sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You're already ahead of Nort Korea!


----------



## Random Bystander

The first computer game I played either came on a cassette tape, or was typed in from a computer manual. The entire gameplay set could have been contained on an index card. Today, there is a computer game which emulates an entire universe of 18,446,744,073,709,551,615 planets. A common complaint is that it "lacks features".

It is rather remarkable, and in, mostly, a good way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I took a fork in the road.

Later, I was eaten by a grue.


----------



## Scott DeWar

first game: Pong. Second game B1 bomber on commodore 64. Hacked the cassette tape to give me unlimited bombs and fuel. later I played L.o.R.D.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pong fiend here, too.  Then got an Atari 2600.  Never had another console until we bought a Wii...


----------



## Random Bystander

Something has been lost from the simplicity of programming those old computers. Unfortunately, modern programming games on modern programming methods means that coding even a relatively simple game requires a sizable amount of work, or a language designed for children. Quite a bit of distance to "Computer: Create an Earth Old West tavern, complete with patrons."

Perhaps something like context-aware programming or a domain-specific language for game development - Possibly both? It would seem to take quite a bit of complexity to get programming that simple again.


----------



## Herobizkit

Pong, Atari 2600, ColecoVision, Intellivision... played many of the classics here. 

Also had several iterations of the Trash-80, complete with cartridges, cassette deck, 5.25" floppy and even a plug-in modem that I used to talk to exactly one person online ever - in my same town. :3


----------



## Random Bystander

I spent hours connecting to BBS's to play *online games, after we got a modem. The staples of the day were, IIRC, Tradewars? 2?00, a precursor of sorts to games like "Star Citizen", complete with building your own empire and player-vs-player combat; a "galactic empire" game where you balanced your purchase and conquest of planets such as to grow your empire as fast as possible; the same as a land-based game; a turn-based RPG with different races and classes, as well as the possibility to conquer and found cities; Meelee, a literal arena combat game; and Red Dragon Inn; a game beloved by some players for reasons **other than adventuring. Ironically, the two I liked least are the ones I remember the names of. They both seemed to lack in the "general game" category; and "Meelee" had few players as your character stood a very high risk of dying. Around 50% each combat.

As I recall, the two empire games were mirrors of each other, save with the names changed from "land" to "planet" and resource tweaks. They were very well balanced; I don't know of anyone who outright broke them.

* Yes, kids, there were online games before the internet.  You generally played sequentially.
** There was an optional part of the game that some people played and some people did not; I was one of the "not"; and if you still don't understand, you're too young.


----------



## Blackrat

Man you guys are old. I never got to play the real pong. This was the first game I ever played on my grandpa's MSX: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarctic_Adventure


----------



## Scott DeWar

the only BBS I was active with was called Flying Tiger BBS. it had two games running, One being Legend of  the red dragon and the other was a space exploration game


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Pacman, on the Atari. I got quite good at it.

And then the Atari stopped working. It was old when I first started playing it.

I occasionally try modern remakes, but they're just not the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it never will be the same. I played pac man alot at the arcadade in the 80's


----------



## megamania

I remember waiting hours to play Pong at the local country store.

First video game (non-arcade style) was Atari 2600 Tank Wars (pong but with tanks)

First 32 bit was the original Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Baseball cards aren't worth much these days - the same thing happened to them that happened to Star Wars toys. Too many people buying them just to collect them, so now _everybody_ has an _X_ in mint condition still in the shrinkwrap.
> The Goodwill near my house has an entire endcap on one of their aisles full of bags of baseball cards, priced at 50/$1. Plus, it's a safe assumption that anybody who dropped off a serious weight of baseball cards in a HeroScape box probably sold off whatever was worth selling before they ditched them.




Pre mid eighties are still collectable ( I think).   Cards went the way of Comicbooks.  Once it was widely known they could gain higher prices EVERYONE bought them and manufactures MADE more of them.   Over production on the market killed it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I remember waiting hours to play Pong at the local country store.




I first encountered Pong just off the lobby of a hotel in which we were staying.  I pumped so much change into that thing, my parents had no problem figuring out my next birthday present.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I once found an old pre-Atari 2600-era game system at a yard sale - can't remember the name of it, but it had two built-in knob controllers and was hardwired to play four different versions of _Pong_... I wish I'd kept it, lol - I could have sold it to a museum or something.

 So...

New Years Eve, I was headed down the sidewalk (which has a slight downward slant at the end) to my driveway when I slid on the ice. Having quick reflexes and good balance, I instinctively dropped down into a crouch to minimize falling distance, and thus just basically tipped over onto my butt.
However, at some point I somehow managed to hit the lower part of the point of my left knee on the ice. It didn't hurt much, I still had full mobility, and didn't even leave a visible bruise.
And yet, almost two weeks later, it still hurts in the spot where I hit it, and the area below my kneecap has that tingly, stretchy feeling when I bend it.

I have determined, with my massive amount of medical expertise (and a Google search to confirm my diagnosis), that I have slightly strained my patellar tendon and slightly bruised my patella... 

This is... irritating. It bothers me when I move around too much, or brush against something. My back and my _other_ knee start bothering me when I sit or lie down too long, even when it's not cold (and I keep my house at 58 degrees F all winter to save money), so I can't really get entirely comfortable no matter what I do.
People assume that, because my hobbies include things like mini painting that take a great deal of time and care, I have a correspondingly great deal of patience. This is decidedly not the case. I especially hate having to wait on things I have no ability to hurry along or the completion/progress of which is dependent on other people, particularly when doing so interrupts my ability to do other things.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's mad, Jack.


----------



## Blackrat

Today I realized, I have never before actually heard the original Rick Astley version of rickroll. I usually keep the voice down on my computer and only turn it on if I need it. So whenever I've been rickrolled, I never heard the song. But I've read the words so often that I know the "famous part" by heart, just like I imagine quite a few people do. So today, driving home, I was listening to the radio and was singing along "never gonna give you up..." etc, when I realized what song it was, and that I have never before actually heard it. So, a radio station, Radio Nostalgy (translated from finnish) is actually the first to really rickroll me!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So much evil in the world!

(Actually, I kinda dig Rick.)


----------



## Random Bystander

I think it should be a rule that random Youtube links do not count for "Rickrolling", nor any link or post that contains no hint or clue there may be a "Rickroll". Otherwise it is the conversational equivalent of randomly screaming and then saying "But I scared you good, didn't I?" Well, yes, but randomly screaming takes no skill or effort, in the same way that random Youtube links take no skill or effort. And random screaming should not be something one expects, in the same way one should not have to check Youtube links against some theoretical database of "Rickroll" links.

...@overanalysis.com


----------



## Darkness

Random Bystander said:


> nor any link or post that contains no hint or clue there may be a "Rickroll".



Good point. This video may not be about quite the same issues, but I think it's close enough to serve as food for thought.


----------



## Random Bystander

Darkness said:


> Good point. This video may not be about quite the same issues, but I think it's close enough to serve as food for thought.



...Too tired to witty, it seems.


----------



## Darkness

Random Bystander said:


> ...Too tired to witty, it seems.



I'm often too tired to witty, it's true - but not always.


----------



## Random Bystander

Darkness said:


> I'm often too tired to witty, it's true - but not always.



I have insomnia; I was referring to myself.


----------



## Darkness

Random Bystander said:


> I have insomnia; I was referring to myself.



Great minds sleep alike (or stay awake alike).


----------



## Random Bystander

Darkness said:


> Great minds sleep alike (or stay awake alike).



...You too have "Amazing Grace", "Copperhead Road", _and_ "Yakity Sax" in your iTunes library?


----------



## Darkness

Random Bystander said:


> ...You too have "Amazing Grace", "Copperhead Road", _and_ "Yakity Sax" in your iTunes library?



Oh sure, absolutely. What else, right? Except that I don't use iTunes and never heard of Copperhead Road before. On the plus side, I know more metal songs than 99% (but not 99.5%) of people.


----------



## Random Bystander

Darkness said:


> Oh sure, absolutely. What else, right? Except that I don't use iTunes and never heard of Copperhead Road before. On the plus side, I know more metal songs than 99% (but not 99.5%) of people.



I can recognize a TV show I have seen before given as little as five seconds of footage.

Which is odd, as I only watch TV infrequently.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> ...You too have "Amazing Grace", "Copperhead Road", _and_ "Yakity Sax" in your iTunes library?



I don't have an iTunes library...but own 5000+ CDs.  At least 2 of those songs are in there.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don't have an iTunes library...but own 5000+ CDs.  At least 2 of those songs are in there.



13.7~ years if you collected one a day. That is a lot of collecting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> 13.7~ years if you collected one a day. That is a lot of collecting.




At one point in my life, I _was_ collecting an average of just over 1 CD per day.

One of my favorite moments regwrding that collection's sheer size came when it was right about 400 strong.  I was in college, and my best buddy was visiting, when another friend of ours came by to ask about our participation in an event.  He was a real straight-arrow super-nice guy.  Never a bad word had escaped his mouth in my presence...

Until- mid-sentence- he realized there was something unusual about the collection on top of my entertainment center.  He _sloooooowly_ turned his head, looked up, flinched and just said, "Holy F***!"

If ever a movie gets made about my life, that scene will have "Also Sprach Zarathustra" playing on my stereo.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So much evil in the world!
> 
> (Actually, I kinda dig Rick.)




I have to admit, I rather enjoyed the song too, now that I heard. I don't sing along songs I don't like, even if I know them by heart


----------



## trappedslider

According to Itunes,I currently have 1.9 days worth of music..I used to have more but I deleted all of the files on an old external,so I lost a lot of music. I don't even know if I have any CDs lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Today I realized, I have never before actually heard the original Rick Astley version of rickroll. I usually keep the voice down on my computer and only turn it on if I need it. So whenever I've been rickrolled, I never heard the song. But I've read the words so often that I know the "famous part" by heart, just like I imagine quite a few people do. So today, driving home, I was listening to the radio and was singing along "never gonna give you up..." etc, when I realized what song it was, and that I have never before actually heard it. So, a radio station, Radio Nostalgy (translated from finnish) is actually the first to really rickroll me!




my hat is off to Radio Nostalgia!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darkness said:


> Oh sure, absolutely. What else, right? Except that I don't use iTunes and never heard of Copperhead Road before. On the plus side, I know more metal songs than 99% (but not 99.5%) of people.




Copperhead road is what some of call rock-a-billy or hillbilly rock. 

[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More hillbilly rock than true rockabilly.  Rockabilly is a lot more stripped-down and closer to Rock &
Roll's roots than is hillbilly rock.

Some of Rockabilly's modern standard bearers would be Stray Cats/Brian Setzer, Imelda May, and Katmen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What do you classify the 'Steve -n- Seagulls'?
[video=youtube;e4Ao-iNPPUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc&list=RDfvrogxMHmlg&index=5[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hillbilly rock, to be sure...with an extra shot of hillbilly.  The on trick they missed was using the tractor as part of the rhythm section.
[video=youtube;a1ThSi1wbqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ThSi1wbqU&sns=em[/video]

BTW, if you liked Steve 'n' Seagulls, you might want to check out Austin, TX's Bad Livers:
[video=youtube;Fd1bkL1EFGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1bkL1EFGI&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

Rick Astley's sort of like Nickelback - they're not actually _bad_, but what starts out as kinda catchy and kinda not-exactly-terrible music ends up becoming so heavily overhyped and overplayed that it turns into a cliche and causes a backlash, and then it becomes the "in" thing to mock them, and then there's a backlash against that, and then they can only be mocked ironically... And then finally it becomes okay to admit that it might not have been as good as everyone was programmed to believe it was, but it wasn't as terrible as everyone made it out to be either.

I've heard Copperhead Road done by some other singer, but can't remember who.
I'm a bit more partial to Brickyard Road myself - I lean less toward the rockabilly/hillbilly rock and more toward the southern hard rock/proto-metal like Skynyrd and Molly Hatchet... 

[video=youtube;U7rQ94zdIxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7rQ94zdIxI[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I consider Lynyrd Skynyrd as rock a billy.

[video=youtube;ye5BuYf8q4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah, that's southern rock.


----------



## trappedslider

Isn't there a music thread?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorta.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but this is the everything thread. Theory of everything, included.


----------



## Blackrat

Yes, everything! And Everything is True!


----------



## Mad_Jack

Except the cake. The cake is a lie.

And there is no spoon...


----------



## jonesy

I'm true. But that's just what I think. Or is it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

the spoon is a lie, its a spork


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That is illogical.


----------



## Blackrat

The lies are also True.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its a spock spork!!


----------



## Mad_Jack

See, things like this are why I never get anywhere playing video games... In my _Oblivion_ game, I just spent half an hour putting green hats on everyone in the castle, lol...


----------



## trappedslider

Those look more blue than green


----------



## Scott DeWar

here is what I waste my time on:


----------



## Mad_Jack

Every time I kill somebody in Oblivion, I strip them down to their underwear and then either pose them somehow or just stick them in a fire, lol. I used to spend hours on GTA: San Andreas stacking up dozens of cars in the middle of a busy intersection and then blowing them up... 

Paradoxically, I am both easily bored and easily amused...


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is a shout out to [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION]; regarding food. 

Subject: Chicken soup

Have you ever added balsamic vinager to chicken soup and how did it taste?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have not.

Balsamic- at least the standard dark kind (I haven't tried white balsamic)- has a slightly sweet taste.  Having accidentally made a chicken soup with sweet onions instead of the normal kind, I can say that sweetness in chicken soup is best kept to a minimum.  Usually, the carrots are sufficient.

A little lemon juice or citric acid, OTOH, is a winner.  Gets you into the Greek/Tex-Mex flavorhood.

A little lime, mint or basil gets you into chicken pho territory, which is also good.


----------



## Random Bystander

If you have ever tried grapefruit, and found it disgusting, next time cut it in half and put sugar liberally on both flat sides; then, eat it out with a spoon. This may or may not render it palatable, however; depending on personal taste.

Under almost no circumstances add bacon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can't stand grapefruit, except for one deep (blood?) red varietal, and as Fresca.  Not all that impressed by pomelos, either.

The rest of the citrus family, though?  YUM!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn it, had to man the guillotine tonight: cleaned out our 2nd freezer.  Too much- almost HALF- of its space was taken up by cooked & uncooked food 14-19 months old.  All of it was carefully wrapped and labeled with dates.

This was our worst freezer cleaning since...well...since the time I first did it after taking over the kitchen from my Mom 10+ years ago.  Back then we found stuff 2+ years old, which prompted us to get serious about labeling stuff we stored.

I'm disappointed in us.  We'd done so well for so long.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I eat grapefruit like an orange.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Yes, everything! And Everything is True!




....Because I read it on the internet !


----------



## megamania

Grapefruit is evil.


'nuff said


----------



## megamania

Working on Storyhours and games.    Quiet here as usual.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Grapefruit is evil.
> 
> 
> 'nuff said




Troof.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grapefruit is yommers, I iz da evilz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Grapefruit is yommers, I iz da evilz




Half-troof.


----------



## megamania

Half troof or half troll?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That second statement of his was troof.  Everything else was LIEZZZZ!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Grapefruit messes up my heart-meds... I'd eat one every day, but the doctor tells me I'm not supposed to. So I eat lemons instead...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That second statement of his was troof.  Everything else was LIEZZZZ!!!



only da cake is a lie


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Grapefruit messes up my heart-meds... I'd eat one every day, but the doctor tells me I'm not supposed to. So I eat lemons instead...



woah, dude, heart meds like -statin drugs?


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> only da cake is a lie



Of course it is. Cake is round; therefore it is PI, therefore it is not a cake.

QED; the cake is a lie.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> woah, dude, heart meds like -statin drugs?




Nah, high blood pressure. Nothing serious.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;x5He9S3a0fI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5He9S3a0fI[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> [video=youtube;x5He9S3a0fI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5He9S3a0fI[/video]



Ironically, at those ranges, a knife is a viable choice against a gun. A rifle, however, is a poor choice, compared to either a pistol or a knife.

A gladius would also work well.


----------



## trappedslider

comically missing the point....


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> comically missing the point....



No, of course not. There is no reason it could not be a Kryptonite knife. Both Humans and Kryptonians are vulnerable to knife wounds, a weakness shared by many other peoples.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've been sleeping on my back recently to keep pressure off my bruised kneecap, but last night I apparently rolled over and slept face down most of the night. Now my knee is stiff and hurts like hell - and because I had my pillow folded up into a wedge to support my head, sleeping on it the wrong way killed my neck. I've been walking around looking like I was just lynched because my head is stuck resting on my left shoulder...

And for some reason, my cursor just randomly disappeared on me for about twenty minutes (making it really annoying to type), and then just as suddenly came back.

Clearly, this is all just Monday trying to < bleep > with me. Bah.


----------



## Scott DeWar

do you use a wireless mouse? If so, then the battery may berundown


----------



## Random Bystander

In the 1970s to 1990s, modern computing got its start in people's garages. Now, modern experimenters are creating 1970s to 1990s-era hardware in their garages.

Which inspires the thought that the original 68000 CPU used in some of the Commodore Amiga line of computers was fabricated on a process node with a feature size merely 3.5 microns (or 0.0035 millimetres) across - A feature size well within the theoretical grasp of current commercial 3D printer technology.

Of course, there are a number of potential legal problems, and I Am Not A Lawyer. I merely find it amusing to speculate on such possibilities. And, if demand is sufficient, some industry comparable to print-on-demand reprints of old books might occur - Print-on-demand of old computer parts. Largely, I think, the same impulses would drive this theoretical sales model; a desire to have that income directed to the IP owner, rather than someone selling a used copy; as well as to increase the repute of the company by supplying modern higher-quality reproductions. And, as modern print-on-demand books can exceed the physical quality of the original, a modern print-on-demand copy of some piece of retro hardware could also exceed the physical quality of the original.


----------



## jonesy

I just noticed that W.A.S.P. is coming here this year.







I've never seen them live, so here's my chance. 

[video=youtube;3dPWfNJRU-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dPWfNJRU-s[/video]


----------



## megamania

Yesterday was a veeeery rough day.

TPK of players

at the end of it, possible TPK of family.

I need some GGOD news in my life


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I do not know about Virginny, but Tennysee is gittin some much needed pracipatashun.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Yesterday was a veeeery rough day.
> 
> TPK of players
> 
> at the end of it, possible TPK of family.
> 
> I need some GGOD news in my life



Earth has commercial spaceflight.

Except for a brief but intense spike in the early 1990s, crime rates have been going down since the 1970s.

More people across the world are literate than at any previous point in our history we have data for.

Charity efforts mean that much of Africa now has an adequate standard of living, and is not threatened by warlords.

China has started a plan to become coal-power free, thereby having a good chance of removing approximately one-third of the world's coal pollution.


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> Earth has commercial spaceflight.



I was born during a space flight.... returning from the Moon Landing....



Random Bystander said:


> Except for a brief but intense spike in the early 1990s, crime rates have been going down since the 1970s.



Arlington, where I live, population of about 3000..... just had an old woman murdered.... drug related



Random Bystander said:


> More people across the world are literate than at any previous point in our history we have data for.




....and when our computers are destroyed we will live in the WORST EVER Dark Ages as no one can hunt or grow food but maybe 10% of the population



Random Bystander said:


> Charity efforts mean that much of Africa now has an adequate standard of living, and is not threatened by warlords.



and in other news..... America has a new President.....



Random Bystander said:


> China has started a plan to become coal-power free, thereby having a good chance of removing approximately one-third of the world's coal pollution.




China.... worse smog and natural resource lost than possibly any other country.


Yeah..... feeling less than positive about the world also....    What else is there?    Consider this a challenge.....


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> I was born during a space flight.... returning from the Moon Landing....



That sounds like a cool story to me.


megamania said:


> Arlington, where I live, population of about 3000..... just had an old woman murdered.... drug related



If you have one murder every seven and a half years, you match the national average in the United States, which has not had a murder rate this low since 1963.


megamania said:


> ....and when our computers are destroyed we will live in the WORST EVER Dark Ages as no one can hunt or grow food but maybe 10% of the population



It takes 20 hours to get pretty good at a skill. 1 teacher per 10 students is an excellent ratio of teachers to students.


megamania said:


> and in other news..... America has a new President.....



This, too, shall pass.


megamania said:


> China.... worse smog and natural resource lost than possibly any other country.



Neither natural resources nor currency is ever "lost", only changed into different forms; in the case of many types of resources, simply put into circulation. Garbage dump mining is also approaching the point of commercial viability.


megamania said:


> Yeah..... feeling less than positive about the world also....    What else is there?    Consider this a challenge.....



I know someone with clinical depression. They don't have any great inspirational story to tell, because their life has been really depressing; and that *person has something to say.

Life can be pretty terrible sometimes. Kick you when your down, pile it on top when it's already piled, have a small parade of indifferent strangers.

You know what? If you want to be happy, be happy. If you want to mourn, mourn. If you want to grieve, grieve. If you want to make terrible jokes, make terrible jokes.

It's your life. Not the life of the things happening in it.

Find the people who'll be right there with you.

*That's* the secret to happiness.

* Spoiler alert: Surprising no-one, that person is me.


----------



## megamania

Sorry.

Those that are regulars here know I go thru phases.  I have a wonderful combination of Depression and Anxiety Disorders.    Mix in the last three years of serious health issues and loosing a really good job its been rough.

Positives......

Its Payday

I survived driving 30 miles in the ice storm last week

Though I TPK'd the group (it wasn't my fault- really it wasn't)  we are looking forward to doing Strikeforce: Morituri which is next

I think I killed the rat that was in my hobby room (finally)

End of January.  6-8 more weeks then sun and warmth


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Those that are regulars here know I go thru phases.  I have a wonderful combination of Depression and Anxiety Disorders.    Mix in the last three years of serious health issues and loosing a really good job its been rough.




He does go through an occasional low point, which I have nothing to help him with. I only wish I could be more of assistance in some way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I think I killed the rat that was in my hobby room (finally)




Which reminds me of one of my favorite Peter Weller films, the _Moby Dick_-inspired _Of Unknown Origin_.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086036/


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> He does go through an occasional low point, which I have nothing to help him with. I only wish I could be more of assistance in some way.




By acknowledging it helps.  Most people wish to ignore me which makes it worse.


----------



## megamania

Funny thing is HOW the rat died.

The Rat-Assed bastard stole entire bag of steak flavored Funyons and ate the entire bag in one night.     Pissed but I have not heard or seen him since..... that was about 10 days ago.

Makes one wonder what the chips are made of.....


----------



## megamania

Currently my blood sugar is so high the meter cannot read it.  I've gotten it to read low 400's.   makes me wonder how bad I am.


----------



## megamania

But my mood is getting better and as such I will be taking my meds again.

Still trying to figure out how to avoid a TPK in my Darksun game.   They are cursed and need a scroll that they had but dropped / gave away to a Dragon.   Tried to "save" them by having an explosion that some how blow the scroll towards them but instead of picking it up they fled.   Once the "time magic" expires, they will loose the scroll and become undead.... aka a TPK.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Currently my blood sugar is so high the meter cannot read it.  I've gotten it to read low 400's.   makes me wonder how bad I am.




Dude, you trying to be Mary Tyler Moore with readings like that?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> But my mood is getting better and as such I will be taking my meds again.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to avoid a TPK in my Darksun game.   They are cursed and need a scroll that they had but dropped / gave away to a Dragon.   Tried to "save" them by having an explosion that some how blow the scroll towards them but instead of picking it up they fled.   Once the "time magic" expires, they will loose the scroll and become undead.... aka a TPK.
> 
> Thoughts?



An all undead party in DarkSun?  Could be FUN!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Funny thing is HOW the rat died.
> 
> The Rat-Assed bastard stole entire bag of steak flavored Funyons and ate the entire bag in one night.     Pissed but I have not heard or seen him since..... that was about 10 days ago.
> 
> Makes one wonder what the chips are made of.....




Gave me a terrible constipation. Better now, back playing with your minis...


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> An all undead party in DarkSun?  Could be FUN!



Indeed; and, if you make them vampires, they will, ironically, have a stake in keeping a sustainable and growing population of the living.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As I recall, DarkSun doesn't really have vampires.  Or any other standard undead.

Instead, there are general types of undead, but each is unique within that category.  Consequently, there is less familiarity-based  complacency about them.


----------



## megamania

The undead in Athas, since there are no true gods, tend to be free willed and tougher to turn and kill.     We play Wednesday to find out.....


----------



## megamania

and..... still no rat


----------



## megamania

Hoping to assemble more figures soon.

Paint after that.

Concentrate on Darksun, Strikeforce: Morituri, Eberron or generic figures?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My take on minis is, once you have enough "generic" this or that, you should only get the ones that SING to you.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My take on minis is, once you have enough "generic" this or that, you should only get the ones that SING to you.



If, however, they start a full concerto and musical dance-off, you have other, bigger problems to worry about.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My take on minis is, once you have enough "generic" this or that, you should only get the ones that SING to you.




Bards?


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> If, however, they start a full concerto and musical dance-off, you have other, bigger problems to worry about.




Who gave the dwarves the entire cask of ale again?


----------



## megamania

Did some army men (lil' Rambos) , Lizardfolk, a clock work dragon, a brass dragon and eventually some Aliens.    

Have to give it a break.  Got a bunch of super glue on my finger tips so I have sense of touch .    Also, to my horror, learned I was out of primer.


----------



## megamania

Tomorrow, my game group and I discuss the Darksun game.   Looking to avoid a TPK but don't want to overtly "cheat" either.


----------



## megamania

I wasn't aware he even had some health issues.    Hope he beats it.    Berni Wrightson, comicbook artist "retires" due to brain surgery. 

http://www.cbr.com/legendary-artist...Distribution&utm_campaign=CBR-FB-P&view=lista


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn.


----------



## Random Bystander

That is an impressive body of work.


----------



## megamania

Had just seen another website and seeing "impressive body of work" flummoxed me.   Body paint .... would link but some grandmas would disapprove.


----------



## megamania

Well.... didn't TPK my Darksun game after all but close.    Two dragons, 100's of zombies, 8+ Obsidian Golems, 30 Gith, 20 Silt Runners and during all this a collapsing palace and curse on a time clock.....

Darksun's "Black Flames" was good the first time and just as good the second time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Well.... didn't TPK my Darksun game after all but close.    Two dragons, 100's of zombies, 8+ Obsidian Golems, 30 Gith, 20 Silt Runners and during all this a collapsing palace and curse on a time clock....




Sounds like an average Thursday on Athas.


----------



## megamania

Basically


----------



## megamania

Now, having survived that, they want to do Strikeforce: Morituri.


----------



## megamania

Ugh.

One of the players wants to play General Grievous.  Upset because I know only what was explained in the movie.    His intro will take a while to write.....


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Ugh.
> 
> One of the players wants to play General Grievous.  Upset because I know only what was explained in the movie.    His intro will take a while to write.....



Make sure to include the perfectly normal, genial, and helpful old man with good intentions and a lot of sage, sound advice.

I have included a relevant image from the internet for a visual aid:


----------



## jonesy

He seems like a nice person. Perhaps we should help elect him to an office of some power so we could all benefit from his wisdom.


----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


> He seems like a nice person. Perhaps we should help elect him to an office of some power so we could all benefit from his wisdom.



Truly, nothing could go wrong.

----------------------

Currently eating: Sherbet, berry-flavoured; the dessert variety.


----------



## Random Bystander

Generally speaking, in decades previous to about the year 2,000, if one had a trivial question about some subject that one could not find the answer to by asking a friend, in a dictionary, or in a library, one simply learned to ignore questions like that, and move on.

with the internet, now such questions can generally be answered, or at least an explanation can be had as to why there may be no known answer, such as all historical records being destroyed in a disaster, or simply no-one writing it down.

Searching for why q-tips are named q-tips, however, simply leads to more questions, even taking language shifts into account.

tl;dr - "Wat?"


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;y-BW-fYYxoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-BW-fYYxoo&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

its not the fall that kills you, its that sudden stop at the end.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What was the first movie?  The one where TC jumped?


----------



## jonesy

It's from Vanilla Sky.


----------



## Random Bystander

The Matrix was really very glitchy that day.


----------



## Mad_Jack

My damn car has been stuck in my father's driveway since Saturday  afternoon, because the driveway is at the bottom of a small hill covered  with ice. Been trying since then to get it out. And another big  snowstorm is coming. 
Oh, and even if I get it up the hill and back home... My wipers aren't working.


If life gives you lemons... Pull the pin.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> My damn car has been stuck in my father's driveway since Saturday  afternoon, because the driveway is at the bottom of a small hill covered  with ice. Been trying since then to get it out. And another big  snowstorm is coming.
> Oh, and even if I get it up the hill and back home... My wipers aren't working.
> 
> 
> If life gives you lemons... Pull the pin.




[video=youtube;Dt6iTwVIiMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt6iTwVIiMM[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Combustible lemons?  Perfect for spicy tea...


----------



## Scott DeWar

the roof
the roof
the roof is on fire
We don't need no lemons, 
let the mother *ee aw!* burn
burn mother *ee aw!* burn


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;lcjX-JHNO4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcjX-JHNO4c[/video]

Burn, baby, burn.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;G1iIz5_kvuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1iIz5_kvuo[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

After an ice-breaking excavation effort of the sort usually reserved for ships lost in the arctic, my car is finally free of being trapped in my father's girlfriend's driveway. We finally chipped enough ice off the damn driveway (and enough of it melted) that I was able to keep traction up the whole driveway hill to the dirt road and then up the little hill in the road before it flattens out...

It only took _four damn days_. Yay me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been there, done that.

A few years ago, Dallas/Ft Worth got hit by an ice storm.  We had a layer of ice on our walkway & (inclined) driveway 4-7" thick.  A similarly thick layer entombed my dad's car.  The chain on our gate was encased in ice an inch thick which threatened to break it with the weight.  THAT we had to use pots of boiling water to melt.

Like you, our excavation took days.

Hell- the snow that fell on top of the ice was so hardened that I could walk across it without leaving a mark like Legolas.  _I weigh 260lbs._


----------



## Scott DeWar

I remember an ice storm like that back in 1992/93 in Missouri and then there was the pre Christmas freeze of -30/ wind chill -80. worked for  the cable company back then. There was a 15 minute/ teams of 2 requirement for outside work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

-53 was as cold as I got.  Damn near killed me, too.


----------



## Mad_Jack

The sad part is the ice wasn't even that bad. It was just the fact that the driveway and road were both so steep that my tires couldn't get any traction on the ice... Right up until we got the ice off, I was going nowhere. As soon as enough of the ice was gone, I drove right up like it was nothing.

 In the course of cleaning out my old man's girlfriend's place, I've come across two red metal 1950's era Eagle gas cans, a couple of 1950's candy tins, some old Kodak colored camera lens filters, and a big stack of books - nearly all of the Time-Life _The Enchanted World_ series and several of the _Mysteries of the Unknown_ books as well.
I also found a bunch of a hardback art journal called Horizon from the 1960's, and several old high-end art books from the same period...

There's also an old industrial drill press, and then the US Civil War era Austrian M1854 Lorenz bayonet they found awhile back.

In my own basement, I just came across a 1999 Brass Key Collectibles 16-inch "Sock Hop featuring Cindy Lou" doll from their "Dancing through the Centuries" collection.
My mom would have picked it up when it came out - she used to own a poodle skirt and drive a blue t-bird when she was a teenager, and til the day she died she still screamed when she saw Elvis...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nifty!


----------



## Darkness

*Ice, you say?*

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thass _cole_, homie.


----------



## Mad_Jack

The good news for today is that it's going to get up into the 50's this weekend temperature-wise.

The bad news is that this will also be the temperature in his house all weekend, as Jack is out of heating oil and won't be getting any until Monday.

Jack would be much happier if his life were much less interesting lately.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ouch!

Could be worse.  Personally, I can deal with cold better than heat.


----------



## Random Bystander

Well, as the tub of grapes said to other another,

"Brace yourselves...

...Vintner is coming."

But perhaps that joke would be better some time later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It was good enough.  Nothing to wine about.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was good enough.  Nothing to wine about.



No need to get wrathful, then, I suppose.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Forgiveness is de vine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

put a cork in it guys!


----------



## Darkness

It's good if you can resolve your bottled anger, but please always keep in mind that grape shall not crush grape. For that matter, this is not a red-and-white situation. If we just manage to chill our collective tempers, we can all walk away as vineyards and, if we juice to, even tannin the sun when summer comes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wire you dressing us down here? I have to blush with this post. Dry to show some mercy on us when we are over a barrel. I think a fifth of  what you are hitting us with is all that is needed according to the law introduce as Morgan David 20-20. You have hit us mighty Merlot !!


----------



## Mad_Jack

Okay...

 I am now sitting in my house with all the doors and windows open because it is *60 frackin' degrees* out, which is not just warmer than the inside of my house with no heat... But two degrees warmer than I normally keep the house during the winter.

Oy...


----------



## Random Bystander

As a supervillain, you have obtained near-absolute control of a small country, and are about to receive (through a series of cunning manueverings) international recognition. However, one of your lieutenants has just reported that your compound has been breached, and the intruders have been contained in one of your tool sheds, in which an assortment of tools and artifacts have been stored.

The intruders have been identified as a renegade mercenary group known as the "A-Team", the international spy known only as "MacGuyver", and one Archaeologist by the name of "Jackie Chan", who is being accompanied by a small girl.

Your reaction is, of course, to...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...change into my baggy, brown pants.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Danny has it for the answer!


----------



## Blackrat

Does my small country have nuclear weapons? Do I have the launch device and codes? Is the tool shed between me and my helicopter?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Are you in the Dutchy of Grand Fenwick?

If not, then nukes are unlikely.


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Does my small country have nuclear weapons? Do I have the launch device and codes? Is the tool shed between me and my helicopter?



You have heavy artillery. It is, however, still a thoroughly tactical weapon. You can easily fire your heavy artillery at anywhere in your compound, however it will take a dramatically-appropriate amount of time to fire. Your helicopter will have to be recalled from your offshore warship (1), for extra dramatic tension.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...perhaps the brown KILT would be a better option...


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, I guess I'll just have a hissy fit and demand my cabinet to explain me why I don't have nuclear weapons. Then execute the messenger, dress as a gardener and go open the tool shed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I run the other way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I run the other way.




I have selected for you a nice running away song.
[video=youtube;iIpfWORQWhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIpfWORQWhU&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Ah, I guess I'll just have a hissy fit and demand my cabinet to explain me why I don't have nuclear weapons. Then execute the messenger, dress as a gardener and go open the tool shed.



You fool Macguyver, the A-Team, and the Archaeologist.

Fortunately, there is no video camera in the toolshed.

Because when did they start handing out super-powers to small children?

Gained: Pants are, in fact, on fire.
Gained: About 5 m/s of speed.
Lost: Pursuer. Something about "reckless use of magical artifacts. He was just a gardener!"


----------



## Blackrat

Sooo... The Naming ceremony is over. My son was given the name Karl Frans. I hope there's atleast some who can see the geek-reference


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Warhammer?


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Warhammer?



Warhammer Fantasy, I think; a prince of the Empire?


----------



## Blackrat

The last Emperor, before the fantasy world ended. Yes, indeed, Warhammer.


----------



## Blackrat

We did change the last letter to be more compliant with Finnish traditional names.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The kid's first pet should be a (war)hamster.


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> The last Emperor, before the fantasy world ended. Yes, indeed, Warhammer.



They ended the setting? I ask because I only know Warhammer from being on the internet.


----------



## Blackrat

Random Bystander said:


> They ended the setting? I ask because I only know Warhammer from being on the internet.




Yeah, they pulled an end of the world event and then started a new setting, that begins "aeons" later, called Warhammer Age of Sigmar. So there is a new fantasy setting.


----------



## trappedslider

So, I think I have an idea for my summer project. I'm going to put together a tank model ( not sure on which tank and what scale) and this guy 
.

Any suggest about tanks,or scale? I'm looking at 1/35 maybe...the big guy is supposedly 25mm i think...

EDIT: I found a review that says he's  9″ and 9″ long, and even shows he next to a WH40K mini.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A friend from my Air Force days hand made patterns of ww 2 tanks at HO scale*; then he would paint and mark them by hand. wit a 3d printer, your options are unlimited.

*he drew them onto cardboard in a tab and slot style.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> So, I think I have an idea for my summer project. I'm going to put together a tank model ( not sure on which tank and what scale) and this guy.
> 
> Any suggest about tanks,or scale? I'm looking at 1/35 maybe...the big guy is supposedly 25mm i think...
> 
> EDIT: I found a review that says he's  9″ and 9″ long, and even shows he next to a WH40K mini.




Reaper's Big Guy is a _massive_ hunk of plastic. Technically, Reaper minis are "Heroic 28mm", which means that the average person is about 30mm tall. 
There's some debate and it varies between manufacturers, but generally 1/43 scale _cars_ look about right when placed in the same diorama with miniatures. So you can probably extrapolate from that to figure out what scale of tank would look good.


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> Reaper's Big Guy is a _massive_ hunk of plastic. Technically, Reaper minis are "Heroic 28mm", which means that the average person is about 30mm tall.
> There's some debate and it varies between manufacturers, but generally 1/43 scale _cars_ look about right when placed in the same diorama with miniatures. So you can probably extrapolate from that to figure out what scale of tank would look good.



Buy 25mm mini, get 28mm mini. Buy 28mm mini, buy 30mm mini...

Making this one of the few industries where you get more than you ordered.

And one of the few industries where that is not (speaking for myself at the least) desirable.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Reaper's Big Guy is a _massive_ hunk of plastic. Technically, Reaper minis are "Heroic 28mm", which means that the average person is about 30mm tall.
> There's some debate and it varies between manufacturers, but generally 1/43 scale _cars_ look about right when placed in the same diorama with miniatures. So you can probably extrapolate from that to figure out what scale of tank would look good.




Reaper says their  other minis are the heroic 25mm, and i have a couple of Great Worms from them and compared that size to the two 1/35 models I already have and they are about even in size. So,i'll more than likely go with 1/35 tanks,since that's also the recommended size for beginners. So it just comes down to which tank (i'm thinking an MA1A1/A2 Aberms or a WWII era tank)  and what color (s) to paint the big guy.


----------



## jonesy

Legion is one of the best television shows I've ever seen. Episode 3 just aired here, and I'm already placing it in front of everything on the air right now. Like, I'm not saying that it's the Twin Peaks of this current superhero era we are living in, but it kinda is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Might have to give that a look-see...


----------



## jonesy

The first season is going to be just 8 episodes, which is no wonder with all the stuff they have in there.

Really really hoping that the rest of the season delivers all that it's promised so far.


----------



## jonesy

Music video (spoilers to episode 1 of Legion):

[sblock]
[video=youtube;bJasNm62ORA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJasNm62ORA[/video]
[/sblock]

Edit: damn... I did not realize that the image for that video was itself the very same spoiler I was referring to. Spoilerblocked.


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> Buy 25mm mini, get 28mm mini. Buy 28mm mini, buy 30mm mini...
> 
> Making this one of the few industries where you get more than you ordered.
> 
> And one of the few industries where that is not (speaking for myself at the least) desirable.




I always thought it was 25mm = five foot thus for an adventurer whom is nearly six foot tall would be about 28 mm tall.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Legion is one of the best television shows I've ever seen. Episode 3 just aired here, and I'm already placing it in front of everything on the air right now. Like, I'm not saying that it's the Twin Peaks of this current superhero era we are living in, but it kinda is.




Potencially the most powerful mutant ever.   How close do they keep it to the comics?


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> I always thought it was 25mm = five foot thus for an adventurer whom is nearly six foot tall would be about 28 mm tall.



True; however, the miniatures I have been buying have been creeping upwards in height for about a decade, at a rough reckoning.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> I always thought it was 25mm = five foot thus for an adventurer whom is nearly six foot tall would be about 28 mm tall.




 Going even farther back than the very start of the fantasy miniatures industry, there has never been a standardized agreement on whether "25mm" miniatures (or, hell, _any_ common miniature size) were measured A) to the eyes or B) to the top of the head... With historical wargaming miniatures, the individual lines from a particular manufacturer tended to be standardized (and often tied to a specific set of rules), but once the fantasy side of the industry took off as a separate entity, the measurement issue even sometimes varied not just between different product lines from the same company but within a single line as well. 
Because the 25mm minis existed as wargaming pieces before the RPGs were created and were conscripted into service, most 25mm minis were essentially "25mm = 6 ft" and became the "standard" size because RPG maps were most commonly gridded in 1-inch squares, and the scale of the maps used with figures was usually 1 inch (or 25mm) = 5 ft... It was never an exact match, but happened to be the closest thing available.
As collecting and painting miniatures became a hobby unto itself, scale creep started to appear since sculptors were now trying to create figures with really nice details that were art in and of themselves rather than just something to take up space on a map. 
This is what eventually led to the emergence of the boutique miniature market (entire brands that were never meant for anything other than painting and don't care about fitting on a map) and the pre-painted plastic miniatures genre, which was aimed specifically at the gaming market rather than painters, as well as the later emergence of the unpainted plastics meant as a cheap middle ground.
(Essentially, if a "25mm" mini can be 25mm to the top of the head, or 25mm to the eyes and 28mm overall, then you could call the taller ones "28mm" and then say that "28mm" is either to the eyes or the top of the head, and if it's to the eyes, then your minis could be 30mm tall overall. Rinse and repeat, ad infinitum. Which is why many current board and miniature games have ended up using 30-32mm figures and 30mm bases instead of 25mm/1in. bases.)

Basically, there never really was a formal "true 25mm" scale to deviate from.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Feh. Reaper Forums going through an "upgrade". Not nearly as traumatic as the last WotC debacle or the ENWorld oops-we-lost-six-months, but still mildly irritating. Not all features and not all forums have finished the changeover (in fact, the greater majority  isn't entirely finished), so it's still up in the air just what we've lost and gained in the final analysis. Currently, there's far too much empty space - huge borders on the sides, and the "today's birthdays" and most "recent posts" sections on the right side are too big, so only about half the page is the actual thread area at the mo. Not liking that. But at least I turned off the damn "bloop" sound signaling every time I got a notification - and the set-up originally had me getting notified of everything (getting liked, getting quoted, new messages in threads I'd recently been too, etc.) 
Should have the new approximation of normal in place in a day or two.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Potencially the most powerful mutant ever.   How close do they keep it to the comics?



Too early to say. It's quite hard to tell what is really happening on the show and why, which is part of what makes it so intereting at the moment.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven't seen the show yet, and don't remember Legion from the comics.  Remind me?


----------



## Random Bystander

On the subject of consumables, I highly recommend burnt hydrogen. It has kept me alive for decades.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I haven't seen the show yet, and don't remember Legion from the comics.  Remind me?




 David Haller is the mentally ill son of Professor Charles Xavier of the X-Men - he's an alpha-level mutant with a huge number of powers: telepathy, telekinesis, pyrokinesis, etc...

_However_, each of his powers is controlled by a different one of his_ multiple personalities_... 
(And some of those personalities are not very nice.)
On a good day, he's a tragic figure. On a bad day, he's a menace to humanity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When did they introduce him?


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> On a good day, he's a tragic figure. On a bad day, he's a menace to humanity.



That describes a number of characters in the Marvel Universe. Including, of course, "a guy with truly incredible anger management issues", and the one whose name rhymes, more or less, with magnetism. Also Loki in at least the cinematic universe.

Also a pair of college roommates turned rivals and mad scientists, at times.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> On the subject of consumables, I highly recommend burnt hydrogen. It has kept me alive for decades.



sun, I say, sun- you are about to exceed the limits of my medication!


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> sun, I say, sun- you are about to exceed the limits of my medication!



I must admit, I don't know that one. And it was not the burnt hydrogen I was thinking of.


----------



## Scott DeWar

http://imgur.com/gallery/9gXYHeh


----------



## Scott DeWar

if I am not online much it is because I am experiencing some major connectivity issues and have no access from home. I am not ill or dieing, I have not flown up to the ISS and nor have I time traveled. I am just temporarily disconnected.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/9gXYHeh



...I used to watch those cartoons. Now I can't recall the big chicken's name.

I blame the grey hairs.

I am still not sure about the rest of the post, but that would be the autism. And the semi-random insomnia. And the semi-random insomnia.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fogghorn Legghorn


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Fogghorn Legghorn



Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure thing!


----------



## trappedslider

is it just me or Benedict Cookiecrisp good at playing arrogant characters?


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> When did they introduce him?



Mid-80's in one of the New Mutants.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Benedict Cookiecrisp?

Is that a poached egg with Canadian bacon and hollandaise served over a bed of kiddie cereal?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Mid-80's in one of the New Mutants.




I have no recollection of him.  I remember Cannonball, Sunspot, Wolfsbane, Warlock, Magick, Warpath, Shatterstar, Boom-Boom, Cypher, Magma and Mirage.  No Legion.

You sure he wasn't in one of the other million X-titles?  Or later than that, maybe?


----------



## jonesy

He is on the cover of New Mutants 26. It's possible they weren't calling him 'Legion' yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hm.  Ah well.  As my dad says, "Memory is what I forget with."


----------



## Random Bystander

It is an interesting Youtube clip, but now I must wonder:

[video=youtube;__2XLiVrFwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__2XLiVrFwo[/video]

How did the Dremora get to that universe, and can we expect any other Daedra?


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> is it just me or Benedict Cookiecrisp good at playing arrogant characters?




Cumberbach? Yes. Is this in reference to Doctor Strange?


----------



## jonesy

Random Bystander said:


> How did the Dremora get to that universe, and can we expect any other Daedra?



That thing does look like it was taken straight out of the Elder Scrolls.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Cumberbach? Yes. Is this in reference to Doctor Strange?




yes


----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


> That thing does look like it was taken straight out of the Elder Scrolls.



Although it does not look exactly like a Dremora, it is quite close. Perhaps Akatosh forgot what time it is, again?


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I haven't seen the show yet, and don't remember Legion from the comics.  Remind me?





Son of Professor X.  Has multiple personalities.  Each has its own mutant power.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> When did they introduce him?




1980's.  I believe in The New Mutants.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Fogghorn Legghorn




Sidenote:   Created a NPC with a speech pattern based on him.   Drove the players crazy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of the best comedic speech patters of all time, IMHO.  It actually originated with a character called Senator Claghorn.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senator_Claghorn

Dave Sim used it for his Elric-spoofing character, Elrod of Melvinbone.


> Elrod the Albino (Elrod of Melvinbone)
> Essentially Michael Moorcock's Elric of Melnibone with the voice and personality of Senator Claghorn (or Foghorn Leghorn), Elrod is an almost purely comic character whose main purpose is to frustrate and enrage Cerebus. In Reads it is revealed that he was created by Cerebus' proximity to a magic gem, and after learning this he vanishes from existence. However, Joanne tells Cerebus she and her husband used to live next door to Elrod, who was married at the time to Red Sophia.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> yes




I did notice the similarity between sherlock and he. so yes.


----------



## Random Bystander

Does anyone know what the opposite of insomnia is? I would like some of that.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> Does anyone know what the opposite of insomnia is? I would like some of that.




Hypersomnia is the opposite of insomnia. People with hypersomnia sleep too much. Of course, “too much” is a subjective evaluation. You can always argue that the person “needs” that much sleep, and in reality, there is no fixed amount of sleep that's right for everyone.


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> Hypersomnia is the opposite of insomnia. People with hypersomnia sleep too much. Of course, “too much” is a subjective evaluation. You can always argue that the person “needs” that much sleep, and in reality, there is no fixed amount of sleep that's right for everyone.



That was not a serious question, but thank you for the information anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Narcalepsy!


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Narcalepsy!



...I'll sleep on it and get back to you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok,just no snoring!


----------



## Dog Moon

Random Bystander said:


> ...I'll sleep on it and get back to you.




Just make sure you're not doing it while you eat sleep, or else you might fall asleep and drown!

Semi-related clip: [video=youtube;fW31IanJiAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW31IanJiAM[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Did a bit of miniature painting tonight (pics later) but out of 13 paints,only 3 are total loss due to drying out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Narcalepsy!




I could almost hear a spoof of Prince's "Controversy" when you typed that.
http://videos.sapo.pt/OjVE3t2iQ8uCVmAVRSyn


----------



## Scott DeWar

where is weird al . . . . . ?


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> where is weird al . . . . . ?



Suddenly, my mind replaced that sentence with "Where in the World is Weird Al?"


----------



## Mad_Jack

Legion

 First appearance, New Mutants #25... He's never been a member of any team, although he was at one point meant to be part of X-Factor. Most of the time, when he's on his meds and his powers are under control, you never hear of him. It's only when he goes nuclear that he makes it into the storylines (he's actually integral to the creation of the_ Age of Apocalypse_ timeline.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And completely wallpapered over in my mind.


----------



## jonesy

I just made a great find at a flea market for half a euro:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Suddenly, my mind replaced that sentence with "Where in the World is Weird Al?"



 TBH, I did too after I posted that!


----------



## Random Bystander

Does LibreOffice/OpenOffice murder everyone elses' formatting on an inconsistent basis? It has reached the point where I am seriously considering paying money to Microsoft just to never have to deal with that, and other problems with it, again.


----------



## Random Bystander

It is a provable and axiomatic fact that no living human being has ever truly sung The Song that Never Ends.

Large numbers of people, however, have given it a rousing try.

[video=youtube;CXHXUgXG1tM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXHXUgXG1tM[/video]

...As it turns out, we may have been singing it wrong.


----------



## RedSiegfried

Random Bystander said:


> Does LibreOffice/OpenOffice murder everyone elses' formatting on an inconsistent basis? It has reached the point where I am seriously considering paying money to Microsoft just to never have to deal with that, and other problems with it, again.



Yes, although I'm continually told this is not possible.


----------



## Random Bystander

RedSiegfried said:


> Yes, although I'm continually told this is not possible.



I have seen the same sorts of answers when browsing bug reports.

It does not bode well for the future of the suite. I would recommend saving in .fodt format regardless, as I have seen several word processors come and go. They can be opened as ASCII and the text of the document rescued.

Also, it enables version control of my documents.


----------



## Blackrat

Random Bystander said:


> Does LibreOffice/OpenOffice murder everyone elses' formatting on an inconsistent basis? It has reached the point where I am seriously considering paying money to Microsoft just to never have to deal with that, and other problems with it, again.




Yes, so much so that I gave up on openoffice some years ago and dished money to microsoft, just to never have to deal with that...


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Yes, so much so that I gave up on openoffice some years ago and dished money to microsoft, just to never have to deal with that...



Hmm...Could you perhaps clarify that? I'm not quite sure what your suggestion is. 

...And if I had known it was that cheap, I would have licensed it sooner.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I think I would have preferred the foot of snow they were prophesying instead of the two inches of ice that I spend most of the day chopping off my driveway...


----------



## Darkness

Random Bystander said:


> Does LibreOffice/OpenOffice murder everyone elses' formatting on an inconsistent basis?



Not as far as I recall. What are the symptoms like, assuming they can be generalized?

(I'm only familiar with OpenOffice.)


----------



## Random Bystander

Darkness said:


> Not as far as I recall. What are the symptoms like, assuming they can be generalized?
> 
> (I'm only familiar with OpenOffice.)



LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice, so the majority of the code is the same.

The most trouble it is currently having is properly formatting a table that breaks over two columns and a page. However, the problem only occurs after updating a chapter table of contents that comes shortly before the table, on the same page the table starts on, and before the column layout. After updating the table of contents, the large table displays partly on the first page, on the right column on the second page (with the rest of the page blank) and continues on a third page.

However, I have other tables under the same general situation, none of which have the same problem.


----------



## jonesy

I'm finally starting to put all this Jon Snow business together.

This contains spoilers for Game of Thrones, and the Jon Snow family tree in particular.
[sblock]
Okay, so Jon Snow's parentage appears pretty much locked in now.

As has been speculated for well over ten years now Jon Snow's parents are Rhaegar Targaryen and Lyanna Stark.

That means that Jon's aunts and uncles are Daenarys Targaryen, Viserys Targaryen, Eddard Stark, Brandon Stark, and Benjen Stark.

But wait, that also means that his grandfathers are Rickard Stark and Aerys II 'The Mad King' Targaryen. That's right, his grandfather had his other grandfather killed, which ended up causing Robert's Rebellion.

Now, Robert, Stannis and Renly Baratheon's father was Steffon Baratheon. Steffon was first cousin to the Mad King, as Steffon's father Ormund married Rhaelle Targaryen, who was Egg's daughter.
This makes Robert, Stannis and Renly first cousins to Jon. And Shireen is Jon's cousin. Right?

His great great grandfather was Aegon V 'the Unlikely' Targaryen, a.k.a Egg from the Dunk and Egg stories.

Also, Aemon 'Night's Watch Maester' Targaryen is a certain level of a great uncle to Jon (depends on whether one looks at Aemon's family tree in the books or on the tv show).
[/sblock]


----------



## RedSiegfried

Speaking of seeing word processors come and go ...

I still have documents that I originally composed in the 80s on Appleworks for the Apple IIe that have been ported through several different word processors all the way up to the latest version of Word.

I actually had to get them off my Apple floppies by using a terminal emulator to send the raw text to a friend of mine over a modem at 300 baud, where he could copy and paste the text from his terminal emulator into WordPerfect on the PC, then he put them on another diskette (I didn't have email of any kind on the new PC), used the sneakernet to get them to me, and I cleaned up the formatting.  Opening them in other word processors has been much easier since then!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's quite the epic story!


----------



## trappedslider

What's a diskette?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> What's a diskette?




It'sa getta what it'sa deserva!


----------



## trappedslider

Well, here's sand worm number 2. I plan to start next week on the scenery for my dune inspired diorama. 
[sblock]
[/sblock]

As for my summer project,I picked an M48A2 Patton model kit, and I'm considering doing a historical diorama instead of Cthulhu. I'm looking at a recreation of the stand off during the Berlin Crisis in October 1962.  US tanks facing off against tanks from the USSR at checkpoint Charlie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Do you think any fotos of when F-4 g Wild Weasels faced off against Thoth in the first gulf war will surface?


----------



## Random Bystander

Day three. I can feel it there, lurking. An irritation that won't go away. Why, I do not know, but it is almost like it haunts me. Nothing has gotten rid of it. Nothing has helped. I can feel it now, a nameless, prying thing. Irritating, persistent.

That popcorn kernel stuck to the back of my throat!


----------



## jonesy

Legion just got renewed for a second season.

Also, Patrick Stewart was asked the question:
[video=youtube;nsmTReftEt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsmTReftEt8[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

"Famed J.R.R. Tolkien to start writing again?

This news item was noticed by barely-known ENWorld posted Random Bystander, who received an Amazon store notice about a new book release by the celebrated author.

Releasing on June 1st, 2017, some claim the new book is merely a reprint, and that the writer has been dead since September 2nd, 1973."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Ghost writer", redefined.


----------



## trappedslider

Beren and Lúthien  so basically more stuff his son found on his desk....


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> Beren and Lúthien  so basically more stuff his son found on his desk....



That would be the one.

...And suddenly, my mind attempted to combine The Matrix with Highlander.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> That would be the one.
> 
> ...And suddenly, my mind attempted to combine The Matrix with Highlander.



Better that combo than _Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure _ and _Highlander_...

Waitaminit...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't go there, Danny . . . . . . Just DON'T.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Don't go there, Danny . . . . . . Just DON'T.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> Beren and Lúthien  so basically more stuff his son found on his desk....




 He must have had a very big desk if they're still cleaning it off and finding stuff five decades later...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> He must have had a very big desk if they're still cleaning it off and finding stuff five decades later...




Secret compartments?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> View attachment 82558




NOOOooooooooooo!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> NOOOooooooooooo!




"Whoa!  Nice katana, warrior dude!"

"Most excellent!"

"Better than Bill's Excalibur sword he bought last year."

"Shut up, Ted."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Bill, Ted, I am Rufus.  You must come with me.  Only you can somehow stop The Kurgan from winning the Prize, and dominating humanity forever!!!"


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Mad_Jack said:
> 
> 
> 
> He must have had a very big desk if they're still cleaning it off and finding stuff five decades later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret compartments?
Click to expand...


There would have to be. It was surprisingly small.

http://brandonvogt.com/tolkiens-desk-lewis-pen/


----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


> There would have to be. It was surprisingly small.
> 
> http://brandonvogt.com/tolkiens-desk-lewis-pen/



Approximately 12,000+ sheets of standard A4 paper, if filled to capacity, I think.

...Fear me, for I am bored and tired.


----------



## megamania

Heard rumors of a new Bill & Ted movie.   The "children" of the originals.   


it scares me.


----------



## megamania

How has it been Hive?

I have been concentrating on some family time and work.   Sorry to away a lot lately.


----------



## megamania

Wifey and I went to see Beauty & The Beast.  The original was our first "movie date" so it was preordained to go.   It was good but I still preferred the original.


----------



## megamania

Still hoping to take my son to see Kong.   We are both huge Godzilla fans and the reboot is a direct lead in to their confrontation in 2020.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The effects in that look stupendous.  Not sure about the rest of the film, though...


----------



## megamania

A major plus Kong has for it.... Samual MFin' Jackson.    Can't go wrong with him.

But with Ghost in The Shell, Wonder Woman and Guardians 2 just around the corner.....


----------



## megamania

What do you think.... Karl, Grey Render Brawler 5 for my Strikeforce: Morituri game.  Biker guy with leather vest and magical brass knucks.  Complete with a "Love Mom" tat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks good!


----------



## megamania

Hope to play this weekend.

There is also a guest appearance by a special rock group.......  Hint- has a comedian within it.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Hope to play this weekend.
> 
> There is also a guest appearance by a special rock group.......  Hint- has a comedian within it.



I am not sure if I can guess what that is Al about.


----------



## trappedslider

seems to be a number of new folks who join and do 3 or 4 postings and then are never heard from again just with in the last two weeks


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> seems to be a number of new folks who join and do 3 or 4 postings and then are never heard from again just with in the last two weeks



Well, things like that happens.

On a completely separate note, I seem to have lost a pit trap somewhere. It was in my back pocket just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I 
found
it
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t! ! ! !


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I
> found
> it
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t
> t! ! ! !



Oh, there it
i
i
i
i
i
i
i
i
i
s
s
s


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clumsy ba
a
a
a
a
a
s
s
s
t
a
a
a
r
r
r
d
s
s
s
s


----------



## Scott DeWar

*thud*


----------



## megamania

The fall never hurts.... its the sudden stop.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouuuch. tell me about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just somehow missed the ground...


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just somehow missed the ground...



Well, in a complete non-sequitur, did you know that you can make an effectively bottomless pit with two portals?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just somehow missed the ground...




according to the hitchehiker's guide, that is how you learn to fly


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep!  Yep!


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> according to the hitchehiker's guide, that is how you learn to fly



There is nothing in that statement which can factually be proven false, as far as I can tell.


----------



## jonesy

I am the happy historic epicenter of my monostatic radar range collocating memory by microvessel convalescence I transcribe the perimeter of my trepidations.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I am the happy historic epicenter of my monostatic radar range collocating memory by microvessel convalescence I transcribe the perimeter of my trepidations.





Careful, that's illegal in 4 states and 37 entire countries!!!


----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


> I am the happy historic epicenter of my monostatic radar range collocating memory by microvessel convalescence I transcribe the perimeter of my trepidations.



Computing...

Computing..

...Computing...

Are you, perchance, having trouble sleeping?


----------



## jonesy

Random Bystander said:


> Computing...
> 
> Computing..
> 
> ...Computing...
> 
> Are you, perchance, having trouble sleeping?



Sleep and I are on perfectly amiable speaking terms. It just seems sometimes that the two of us are living in a long distance relationship and only rarely see each other.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You need to move further away from the arctic circle.


----------



## Blackrat

I have a nagging suspicion I just committed a crime against the universe. I used SI-prefix on imperial measurement. I wrote 50kft...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The fine for that is 4K Quatlus.


----------



## Scott DeWar

50 lashes with a wet noodle.


----------



## trappedslider

i love it when I find an item cheaper even including one day shipping than anywhere else ^_^


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I have a nagging suspicion I just committed a crime against the universe. I used SI-prefix on imperial measurement. I wrote 50kft...




wear the sunglasses anyway.


----------



## Random Bystander

There is something I want to get off my chest, here and now. Something rather important, and, although I am not good with words, I shall try to explain today, as best I can, this thing, and how it impacts me:

My pet rock is dead. I discovered this when I realized he hadn't eaten anything in _decades_.

[sblock]too much?[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That was stone cold.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That was stone cold.



Well, it is a bit rocky.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You took your relationship for granite.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> You took your relationship for granite.



Sadly, I was unable to come up with any rocking puns.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ain't that some schist.


----------



## Scott DeWar

In honor of your pet rock' untimely demise,they are holding a rock concert at the sandstone theater in Kansas City, Kansas.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> In honor of your pet rock' untimely demise,they are holding a rock concert at the sandstone theater in Kansas City, Kansas.



I shale take that as something to marble at.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I finally have a job. 
I work at a temp-to-hire position in the shipping dept. of a company that manufactures flexible heating elements for everything from the medical and semiconductor industries to military things like fighter planes and Patriot missiles.
it's a minimum wage job ($10.10/hr.), but it's relatively easy and it pays the bills.


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> I finally have a job.
> I work at a temp-to-hire position in the shipping dept. of a company that manufactures flexible heating elements for everything from the medical and semiconductor industries to military things like fighter planes and Patriot missiles.
> it's a minimum wage job ($10.10/hr.), but it's relatively easy and it pays the bills.



From the sound of the job, you may also get a free background check just in case you ever decide to try to work at a higher-level position in those fields.

In the proverbial *anyways, congratulations. 

* Directions unclear. Please specify.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> I finally have a job.
> I work at a temp-to-hire position in the shipping dept. of a company that manufactures flexible heating elements for everything from the medical and semiconductor industries to military things like fighter planes and Patriot missiles.
> it's a minimum wage job ($10.10/hr.), but it's relatively easy and it pays the bills.




that sounds like Watlow Electric.


----------



## Herobizkit

[deleted]

[still deleted]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Herobizkit said:


> I am in need of a major life overhaul.
> 
> I work in hospitality and I need a change in career, pay, work schedule and location - but I can't seem to make all of them line up.
> 
> I've entered full-on mid-life crisis mode (turned 41 last March) and I'm at a total loss of what to do.
> 
> ... just thought I'd share. :I




Yeah, I hit that when I woke from my coma.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Mad_Jack

Random Bystander said:


> From the sound of the job, you may also get a free background check just in case you ever decide to try to work at a higher-level position in those fields.
> 
> In the proverbial *anyways, congratulations.
> 
> * Directions unclear. Please specify.




 Nah, it's not really that close to any of the major stuff - we make parts that get shipped to other companies that build the stuff that goes into stuff... No background checks required.

It's a place called Birk Manufacturing.


----------



## megamania

Allo'

I'm back

Suffering from Wally World and allergies.

Trying to start my Eberron comicbook.  Finally started on the thumbnails of page design and word balloons.


----------



## megamania

For giggles, while I was working on this comic I watched the classic- Mega-Shark vs Giant Octopus.

So bad its awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Suffering_ from Wally World?


----------



## megamania

Walmart.

The most employee hostile work place I have ever known.


----------



## Scott DeWar

from the Firefox opening page has been announced that it is verified that a super-massive black hole is at the center of  the milky-way putting an end to the theory of a chewy caramel center.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagit...nt=release&sample_rate=0.01&snippet_name=6467


----------



## megamania

Do Blackholes have Calories?    Just wondering.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Do Blackholes have Calories?    Just wondering.



A Calorie is a unit of energy, so thus a black hole does have Calories. It is even possible to "graze" on them, as black holes should give off what is known as "Hawking radiation". tl;dr - relativity states that nothing can escape a black hole once sucked in. Quantum physics states that everything is in flux. While we do not have even a working theory that reconciles relativity and quantum physics, we do know that quantum physics "has priority" over relativity. Thus, while relativity says that nothing can escape a black-hole, quantum physics says "nuh-uh!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...meanwhile, in an adjacent universe, scientists ponder the origins of hyperphotnic "stellar spotlights" that emit incredible amounts of energy...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wønder if this wøman has ever been bitten by a møøse?  Møøse bites kan be realli nasti!

[video=youtube;AOm1tBUncqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOm1tBUncqQ&sns=em[/video]

Sø kan their høøfstømps!
[video=youtube;Ho8o92Ro-Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho8o92Ro-Ig&sns=em[/video]


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> A Calorie is a unit of energy, so thus a black hole does have Calories. It is even possible to "graze" on them, as black holes should give off what is known as "Hawking radiation". tl;dr - relativity states that nothing can escape a black hole once sucked in. Quantum physics states that everything is in flux. While we do not have even a working theory that reconciles relativity and quantum physics, we do know that quantum physics "has priority" over relativity. Thus, while relativity says that nothing can escape a black-hole, quantum physics says "nuh-uh!"




Expected this.   Calorie = energy to raise water one degree higher (if I remember it right) or something like that.   Physical Science was like.... 30+ years ago


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...meanwhile, in an adjacent universe, scientists ponder the origins of hyperphotnic "stellar spotlights" that emit incredible amounts of energy...




....and in even another adjacent universe they wonder why the single greatest tool ever created by mankind is used to watch cute kitten shows


----------



## megamania

Anyone else here thinking about the TV show "Fringe" now?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't know nuttin' 'bout _Fringe_.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don't know nuttin' 'bout _Fringe_.



Ain't that were you stick yer food, so it don't go bad?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If'n you're all hah-faLOOtn an' CITY-fied!


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If'n you're all hah-faLOOtn an' CITY-fied!



I say, dost thou perchance know from whence the food arrives, before the servants prepare it? It is but idle curiosity.


----------



## megamania

Fringe was a TV series that was set up to deal with supernatural but became all about traveling / interaction with a similar universe.   Had Leonard Lemoy in it.


----------



## Darkness

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If'n you're all hah-faLOOtn an' CITY-fied!



If I didn't know the dialect, I'd probably think this was about how ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## Scott DeWar

From the opening firefox page:

Camping is a great way to stargaze and feed the mosquitoes.


----------



## jonesy

99 bugs in my programming code,
99 bugs in my code,
fix one bug, compile the code,
200 bugs in my programming code.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I got 99 problems, but a bug ain't one...


----------



## trappedslider

I can't tell how many problems i have because math is one of them!


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> I can't tell how many problems i have because math is one of them!



Hmm...In that case, I feel I can be *helpful here.

With a tribute to the Count!

1, 0, 9, 3, 8, 6, 5, 7, 2, 4, ahahaha!

* I certainly can be, my good sir or madam!


----------



## Random Bystander

Random Bystander said:


> Hmm...In that case, I feel I can be *helpful here.
> 
> With a tribute to the Count!
> 
> 1, 0, 9, 3, 8, 6, 5, 7, 2, 4, ahahaha!
> 
> * I certainly can be, my good sir or madam!



I should note, for the mathematically inclined, that approximately half the numbers were rotated according to one specific algorithm, just to make things fun for you, as well.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;6xi2Bl50XPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xi2Bl50XPc[/video]


----------



## megamania

My teachers never were bio hazard suits to teach.


----------



## megamania

My son and I were on facebook and saw how Magneto was controlling Thor's hammer.    Got me thinking.

Thor's hammer is made from the metal of a dwarf star.   Super dense and heavy.  aka black hole material.   Not good for any of us.

Superman's key to the Fortress of Solitude is also made of dwarf star metal.   Thor's hammer has at best a gallon sized  of material.  Supe's key is ten feet long.  So Supes should be able to use Thor's hammer even less effort.


Then we got thinking..... Superman has destroyed our world.   That much mass in the form of a key would suck up and destroy earth through its greater gravity.


This is of course assuming I understand dwarf star creation and density and what creates a blackhole.....

oh the humanity


----------



## Random Bystander

Outside the gravity of a dwarf star, the most likely result, I think, would be a rather large explosion; stars being chiefly held together by their own gravity. Material that is not yet a black hole will not become a black hole in a lower gravity field.

On the other hand, one must also admit that the most likely result of being bitten by a radioactive spider is a hospital stay; that gamma radiation has very little to do with one's potential for weightlifting; and that solar-powered heroes would really not gain anywhere near the energy needed to fly, except for very short periods after very prolonged exposure.

One must therefore conclude that the laws of physics in superhero universes are more along the lines of suggestions.


----------



## megamania

Comicbook science is wacky


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## megamania

Happy E-day or at least have a Happy Day


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How's about...Happy eEaster?


----------



## trappedslider

Not all bears go in the woods.....this is from Fallout 4 and yes  (s)he's (?) reading a newspaper...I feel embarrassed for not knocking before i came in 
[sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Random Bystander

Is it the morning which determines the AM, or the AM which determines the morning?

And, if so, is this morning?


----------



## Blackrat

Random Bystander said:


> Is it the morning which determines the AM, or the AM which determines the morning?
> 
> And, if so, is this morning?




According to enw, that was posted about an hour ago. In the Frozen Wasteland it was 3PM about an hour ago. So that was most definitely not morning in the Frozen Wasteland. It might have been morning in somewhere else than the Frozen Wasteland though. For example, on some part of Mars, it was quite probably morning about an hour ago. Also on some part of Kepler 186.


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> According to enw, that was posted about an hour ago. In the Frozen Wasteland it was 3PM about an hour ago. So that was most definitely not morning in the Frozen Wasteland. It might have been morning in somewhere else than the Frozen Wasteland though. For example, on some part of Mars, it was quite probably morning about an hour ago. Also on some part of Kepler 186.



But is it morning if sleep has not happened?


----------



## Blackrat

Now that is a very good question. One could also ask, is it morning if the sun hasn't risen. Because, in the Frozen Wasteland, there is a couple of months in the year, when the sun doesn't rise. At all. So is there morning? Or day? Or is it all just night?


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Now that is a very good question. One could also ask, is it morning if the sun hasn't risen. Because, in the Frozen Wasteland, there is a couple of months in the year, when the sun doesn't rise. At all. So is there morning? Or day? Or is it all just night?



Perhaps it is hibernation?


----------



## Scott DeWar

whether or not the sun is present matters not, for if you are in a basement or underground, morning, afternoon, evening or night is in reference to the position of the sun to the particular longitudinal position you are at.

When it was 3 pm in Finland, Coats and Southampton Islands of the Great White North might be in a time zone of 8 am or thereabouts.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> whether or not the sun is present matters not, for if you are in a basement or underground, morning, afternoon, evening or night is in reference to the position of the sun to the particular longitudinal position you are at.
> 
> When it was 3 pm in Finland, Coats and Southampton Islands of the Great White North might be in a time zone of 8 am or thereabouts.



But what is that in polar coordinates?


----------



## megamania

These days you have to carefully respective of holidays and beliefs.    Takes most of the joy out of holidays.


----------



## megamania

This weekend I wanted to say "Happy Easter" to customers but couldn't.  It was just-   have a good (regular) weekend.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> This weekend I wanted to say "Happy Easter" to customers but couldn't.  It was just-   have a good (regular) weekend.



A very few people are quite loudly offendable, I find.

In more delicious news, this chocolate bunny just lost its head.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I didn't get no chocolate bunnies #sad


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I didn't get no chocolate bunnies #sad



Perhaps there are still some free-range ones at the local stores?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't know...I expect there's been an earpocalypse of chocolate bunny ears...with the rest of said bunny parts soon following.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I took part  in a one shot Paranoia game today and the best way to describe who the debriefing went would be something like this [video=youtube;tu3v87_97Hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu3v87_97Hc[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paranoia: the game in which all the best stuff is GM's eyes only...by design.


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> A very few people are quite loudly offendable, I find.
> 
> In more delicious news, this chocolate bunny just lost its head.




Sure everyone knows this cartoon.....

"Kill the Wabbit!   Kill the Wabbit!"

Gotta like classic Bugs and Elmer


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> A very few people are quite loudly offendable, I find.
> 
> In more delicious news, this chocolate bunny just lost its head.




Sure everyone knows this cartoon.....

"Kill the Wabbit!   Kill the Wabbit!"

Gotta like classic Bugs and Elmer


Damned internet is acting up again..... Double post


----------



## megamania

No chocolate bunnies for me.    Instead I no longer have indoor plumbing


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What happened?


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What happened?



Well, when a plumber and a mushroom princess love each other very much...

And a giant turtle hates them very much...

And there is all-out war...

And the bodies pile up in the sewers, blocking the flow...


----------



## Scott DeWar

.  .  .  .  .  you place an otyug in the sewer to clear the lines.


----------



## Mad_Jack

The other day I bought an old Atari 2600 _Pitfall! _cartridge at the Goodwill Store for $4...  
It's trashed as hell and I have no idea if it works or not because I haven't owned a 2600 in over two decades.
But I really don't give a damn if it works or not, because I bought it entirely for the nostalgia, lol.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What happened?




Neighbors hooked into our well.  Killed it.  Motor trying to get water burned up.

Can only build a new well.

No money


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Neighbors hooked into our well.  Killed it.  Motor trying to get water burned up.
> 
> Can only build a new well.
> 
> No money



It is difficult to judge character by a single action; but that action does not indicate a favourable future for said people, for which I pity them. Although it is difficult to explain in words; "what goes around comes around" is part of it; however, actions become character, character creates actions, and actions reveal character; that, various vectors of social interaction; having only that statement to build an understanding of their character on, ensures that, provided that area of action continues to take place, they will never make a true social connection.

Words are so very limited. And friends so vitally important. 

And perhaps I should sleep, and post more coherently in the morning.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What RB said.  Clearly, jackasses roam free in your neighborhood.


----------



## megamania

I'm certain they didn't intend to do it and are sorry BUT I know they won't pay for a new one to be dug either.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dang.  You can't even get a good mad on if it wasn't jackassery.  

Any hope of someone in your community helping you out?


----------



## jonesy

I got no time for savin' time,
those teeny tiny rhymes I time,
to coincide with beats so fine,
you'd fine me just for wastin' ti i i i i ime. 


And now for a remix blast from the somewhat recent past:
[video=youtube;a3asbkY0tTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3asbkY0tTE[/video]


----------



## megamania

Swing over them gators


----------



## megamania

For water, the local church (about 500ft away) gave us permission to get water there.  Sadly- no showers


----------



## jonesy

Still, that's nice of them.

Over here summer is supposed to be starting, and I'm stuck in the middle of a snow blizzard. Helsinki looks like it was the middle of winter, except it's actually warm and the snow melts the moment it hits the ground.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Still, that's nice of them.
> 
> Over here summer is supposed to be starting, and I'm stuck in the middle of a snow blizzard. Helsinki looks like it was the middle of winter, except it's actually warm and the snow melts the moment it hits the ground.




Yeah, except half a day later, it doesn't. My car was covered with an inch of snow an hour ago when I left work...


----------



## trappedslider

What's this snow that you speak of?


----------



## Blackrat

Well this particular snow was kinda between "nuoska" or "loska" and I suppose by morning it will have turned to "sohjo". Yeah, we have quite a few words for snow. All of those mean different stages of "rather watery snow"...


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Well this particular snow was kinda between "nuoska" or "loska" and I suppose by morning it will have turned to "sohjo". Yeah, we have quite a few words for snow. All of those mean different stages of "rather watery snow"...



It is important to always take notice of the Amnesia Snow.

That is, that snow that mysteriously causes people to forget everything they ever learned about how to drive in snow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Amnesia Snow




Character name!!!


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Character name!!!



...Indeed!

Post the character here when you are done.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> ...Indeed!
> 
> Post the character here when you are done.




Do what?  I've forgotten...


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Do what?  I've forgotten...



Give me that twenty dollars you owe me, of course.


----------



## Random Bystander

The difference between horror and dark fantasy is that, in horror, your hero is killed by a vampire. In dark fantasy, your hero _is_ a vampire.

I feel that this definition will stand up to any empirical test you care to name, with sufficient looseness on the definitions of "hero" and "vampire".


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> The difference between horror and dark fantasy is that, in horror, your hero is killed by a vampire. In dark fantasy, your hero _is_ a vampire.
> 
> I feel that this definition will stand up to any empirical test you care to name, with sufficient looseness on the definitions of "hero" and "vampire".



in waterdeep [2ed ed] there was a lawful good vamp - She had donned a helm of opposite alignment.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> in waterdeep [2ed ed] there was a lawful good vamp - She had donned a helm of opposite alignment.



But does that item transition the genre to horror? It certainly is a horrific one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It _CAN_ apply to either genre.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Let's not forget Angel & Forever Knight from TV, and Mavel Comics' Greenberg the Vampire.


----------



## trappedslider

so,while playing Fallout 4 I encountered a bug in which one of my followers suddenly decides to swim in the air instead of walking

[sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> so,while playing Fallout 4 I encountered a bug in which one of my followers suddenly decides to swim in the air instead of walking
> 
> [sblock]View attachment 83705[/sblock]



It's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## trappedslider

Well it is Beth..so it could be....


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> so,while playing Fallout 4 I encountered a bug in which one of my followers suddenly decides to swim in the air instead of walking
> 
> [sblock]View attachment 83705[/sblock]



...Is their last name "Kent"?


----------



## Random Bystander

In TES: Oblivion, I recently passed a guard that was gliding along the ground in a standing position, on the way back to his horse.

It was only later that I realized I could have taken a screenshot.

It is like trying to shoot fog, I guess.


----------



## megamania

Creative juices are restarted.   I want to write a novel.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Creative juices are restarted.   I want to write a novel.



So, what is your novel idea?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[CHICOMARX]I don'ta know, but I'ma think probably, something new.[/CHICOMARX]


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> [CHICOMARX]I don'ta know, but I'ma think probably, something new.[/CHICOMARX]



Well, dontcha know, you can always fin' somethin' gnu if you look?

Jus' look at this fin' ol' gnu!


----------



## Scott DeWar

who new, er, gnu, uh, knew?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gnot me, man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

beets me two


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> So, what is your novel idea?





Based on my Jenner's World homebrew with influences of American Gods, Split and Dark Tower.   A lot of symbolism.


----------



## Random Bystander

Intelligent replies delayed on account of flu.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Based on my Jenner's World homebrew with influences of American Gods, Split and Dark Tower.   A lot of symbolism.



If you are going to wait for me to be able to respond further, however, I should mention that I have only heard the first and third stories. I may have read Split, but if so, decades ago, and aside from a plot about a telekinetic and his ...niece? running from a Shadowy Evil Organization of Secretive Evil, I remember little else. 

And, possibly, little accurately.


----------



## megamania

Its still working out in my head.

Basically-  what if a mortal was made immortal with the god like powers but couldn't handle it.  mental break down.    Has multiple personalities.   Each is god like with its own profile.   basically-  one person is the entire pantheon of gods.  Each warring against the other to be the sole personality. 

Next trick....  the original mind still has enough wits about himself and the dire situation that he "creates" a world to limit the possible destruction.   Further- somehow limits the "gods" to work through unknowing mortals whom must solve riddles and puzzles and battle fierce creatures (and other followers) .

In a strange simplified thought process....   the origin and evolution of a Game Master


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> Intelligent replies delayed on account of flu.




Since when was Intelligence part of the internet?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Since when was Intelligence part of the internet?




It's there.  It's always been there.  It just all too often gets lost in all the ridiculousness, craziness, stupidity and anger that is pervasive throughout the internet.  It makes you think it isn't there, but just when you think it's lost, a little bit of it pops out, smacks you on the head and then proceeds to fade back into the background where you slowly forget it exists until it smacks you in the head again.


----------



## megamania

Anyone up for cute kitten videos?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Regular kitten cute, or cute even compared to other cute kittens?


----------



## Blackrat

I am feeling disturbingly middle-class. Not only am I a suburban homeowner nowdays, today I bought me a gas-grill. Time to start the summer damnit!


----------



## Scott DeWar

is it still snowing?


----------



## Blackrat

The past week has actually looked like spring. The meteoroligists are saying that it will get cold again next week though...


----------



## Scott DeWar

it got down to a 'frigid' low 40's two days ago.


----------



## megamania

Supposed to snow here in Vermont by the weekend


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Since when was Intelligence part of the internet?



Og type on com-pu-ter. Og type im-por-tant thing on com-pu-ter. Og type se-cret of wheel.

Wheel go round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and ne-ver stop. Un-less it wear out. Og not sure what ha-ppen then.

Og like vi-ta-min C.

Og want sleep more.


----------



## Darkness

Member #13 reaches 13,000 posts at long last.


----------



## Random Bystander

Darkness said:


> Member #13 reaches 13,000 posts at long last.



Congratulations! In honour of this event, I used my time-travel device to travel back in time, and bake you a celebratory cake!

...Un-fortunately, I somewhat overshot my destination and ended up 17th-century London, England. Nevertheless, I strove to complete my task admirably, including the collection of the necessary number of candles; all thirteen-thousand required. This resulted in several events of note which are too complicated to delve into here. However, upon lighting the candles, I ran into a small miscalculation, and the insertion of a small, almost negligible catastrophe into the timeline. I can only blame my flu, and somewhat dazed state.

Nothing to worry about. Not at all like the time I went back a mere hundred and fifty years (and a different planet) and let out an inadvertent sneeze.

Pity. The armoured blimps with heat rays in the 1930s were cool.

My flu has also largely cleared up. Venusian Flu...Very dangerous. 'tis why the Venusians overheated their planet before they left.

Still, I shall leave you with a small tale for your accomplishment. Perhaps it shall brighten your day at my folly.


----------



## jonesy

Today it has mostly been snowing, raining, sunshiny, windy, calm, clear, cold, and warm over here. Weather, I don't know.


----------



## megamania

When did you move to southern Vermont?


----------



## megamania

We have fresh snow on the mountains..... sigh..... hoped it was over... especially since the lawn needs to be mowed.... huh--- wha...?!?!


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> Today it has mostly been snowing, raining, sunshiny, windy, calm, clear, cold, and warm over here. Weather, I don't know.



Looks like your DM has a shiny new random weather table that he wants to try out. I'd recommend hiding in a dungeon for the time being.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sounds like a skill challenge for a druid!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I am feeling disturbingly middle-class. Not only am I a suburban homeowner nowdays, today I bought me a gas-grill. Time to start the summer damnit!




Nice!

I'm not really sure what I feel atm.  Life is still up in the air, everything pretty much hit rock bottom, got a part time job at Taco Bell and am waiting for June first to help determine what will be happening in my left for the next few years.  I miss the time when I had a house and a grill [even if I didn't use it much], a nice job and felt hopeful for the future.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> Member #13 reaches 13,000 posts at long last.




Congrats!

I'm barely above 8k atm.  I wonder if I'd be near 13k if the Hive hadn't exploded way back then.  Went from posting like 50 times per day to like 50 times per year!


----------



## Blackrat

My fellow geeks. I posit to you a conundrum: Are Griffins mammals or birds?

This stems from the need to know whether to call a griffin's offspring a cub or a chick...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They're bimmals, so their offspring are chucks or chubs.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> My fellow geeks. I posit to you a conundrum: Are Griffins mammals or birds?
> 
> This stems from the need to know whether to call a griffin's offspring a cub or a chick...




I was thinking  Fred......unless it already has a name.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

cuck or chib


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;2Wux1bWDtzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wux1bWDtzs[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

I was going to debate, but then my mind pictured a cute, chubby widdle Gryffon Chub and my brains promptly dribbled out my ears.

Cute widdle bimmal chubs. That is all.


----------



## jonesy

This russian guy remade Terminator 2 using the GTA V movie editor.

The problem is that the audio is done in the russian style, russian dub over the original english track. Still, pretty impressive work.

[video=youtube_share;2Wux1bWDtzs]https://youtu.be/2Wux1bWDtzs[/video]


----------



## Blackrat

After much research, I have come to the conclusion that Griffin is actually an egg laying mammal. Distant relative to platypus for example. So that would make it's offspring a cub.

But what does one call a group of griffins? The same way that a group of geese is a gaggle, or a group of cows is a herd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A Flight?
A Claw?
A ?


----------



## megamania

Ugh the Post counts..... between the two crashes I would near 22,000 at least.


----------



## megamania

Very much enjoyed Guardian of the galaxy Vol 2 or as my wife refers to it- The raccoon movie.

Built as a comedy instead of an action movie.   There is one KEY plot issue however.   Without spoiling anything..... why the guardians vs the armada??????   oh yeah-  Plot device


----------



## megamania

On the DnD front..... I may "borrow" something my son came up with.   An Assassin guild made up of Kenku referred to as "The Murder".


----------



## megamania

Weird thoughts of the day.......

1)  week ago I took two friends to a comicbook shop and DnD shop (Earthprime Comix & Quarterstaff Games in Burlington VT) and I had to "disappear" as they discussed the toy figures names not just the wrong names but from competing companies.

2)  Coming out of guardians two people I had never met and I started up a discussion about comics and Marvel movies..... wife "disappeared" and my son gave me a Rocket wink of "Do you know these people?"  


So..... to make a reason for posting this.... ever have friends / family get lost or "disappear" when you visit a game shop or talk shop?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ohhh yeah.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Very much enjoyed Guardian of the galaxy Vol 2 or as my wife refers to it- The raccoon movie.
> 
> Built as a comedy instead of an action movie.   There is one KEY plot issue however.   Without spoiling anything..... why the guardians vs the armada??????   oh yeah-  Plot device




What I expected : Cool space fights, stunning visual landscapes,witty dialogue.
What I got: Rocket Raccoon struggles with Fatherhood.


----------



## megamania

and don't forget Quill also.  teen age years are rough


----------



## Random Bystander

I really do not think 'tis anything to worry about.

Their bark, after all, has quite a bite.


----------



## Random Bystander

Harcourt Fenton Mudd acquired a drug formula which literally makes a woman look thirty years younger... And failed to become a multi-trillionaire.

Not only is he amoral, unethical, and will do anything for money... He is terrible at it.


----------



## Dog Moon

I enjoyed the new Guardians of the Galaxy movie.  It was funny, but yeah, it seemed more like Comedy with Action rather than Action with Comedy as was the first one.  At some point in the middle of the movie, I stopped and asked my friend what the point of the movie was and he didn't know either.  Didn't make the movie bad - I still enjoyed it - but was still not quite what I had expected.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They're bimmals, so their offspring are chucks or chubs.




Chubs is a TERRIBLE name for anything.  It's a nickname you give overweight people, like "Hey chubs, what's going on?" not given to strong, deadly winged creatures.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Chubs is a TERRIBLE name for anything.  It's a nickname you give overweight people, like "Hey chubs, what's going on?" not given to strong, deadly winged creatures.




...Like "puppy", "cub", "kitten" "kit" "kid", "calf" "chick", "pup", etc. are evocative of the creature to come?  Offspring usually gave diminutive, cutesy nomenclature.


----------



## megamania

Howza bout Bob.


----------



## Random Bystander

I have a twitch in my eardrum.

How, exactly, does one get a twitch in one's eardrum??

And, more importantly, how does one get rid of it?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TNT?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Offspring usually gave diminutive, cutesy nomenclature.




Chubs is neither diminutive nor cutesy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> TNT?




Tnt solves all of life's problem.  A.k.a. no life, no problem.

This should be far down on the list of options, however.  Also not entirely sure how I would go about procuring tnt, which is probably fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Chubs is neither diminutive nor cutesy!




I'm a fat mofo, and I think it's cutesy.  (At least as applied to griffin offspring.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

at 280 lbs, I am nowhere near average, much less skinny. chubs was always  an insult to my size.


----------



## Random Bystander

The lowest weight I have been in the last decade is 260 lbs, and no offence was meant or intended.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Like I said, in the context of the critter in question, I think it's just fine.


----------



## trappedslider

so I was reading up on the  impeachment clause and found this quote from B. Franklin



> What was the practice before this, in cases where the chief magistrate *rendered himself obnoxious*? Why, recourse was had to assassination, in which he was not only deprived of his life, but of the opportunity of vindicating his character. It would be the best way, therefore, to provide in the Constitution for the regular punishment of the executive, where his misconduct should deserve it, and for his honorable acquittal, where he should be unjustly accused.




so,basically, Benjamin Franklin realized that if the president were to rendered himself obnoxious then people would consider assassination unless there was a legal way to remove him from office.

Not treasonous or acting outside the interest of the American but just really really annoying. Franklin understood people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> The lowest weight I have been in the last decade is 260 lbs, and no offence was meant or intended.



 The lowest weight I have been was 190, but that was after the 6 weeks of induced coma.

For the record, I do not recommend this diet plan at all.

No offense was taken, it just brought back a really bad memory


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> The lowest weight I have been was 190, but that was after the 6 weeks of induced coma.
> 
> For the record, I do not recommend this diet plan at all.
> 
> No offense was taken, it just brought back a really bad memory



Although I have not experienced a coma, I feel firmly confident in taking your word for it. 

I have a few of those.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know of a few folks who have been where I was. None of us have a desire to return.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I know of a few folks who have been where I was. None of us have a desire to return.



You have my sympathy, for what that is worth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you!


----------



## megamania

The heaviest I ever was 277.   Lost over 40 when my cancer was dealt with.   Now I rarely get over 240.     Sadly, rarely get under 230 also.....


----------



## megamania

Social worker called today.   Not entirely impressed with me.   Blood sugar is better but still not taking my night time meds.   Still barely above minimum wage job.  Knees and back still hurtin'.   But I haven't considered extreme stuff in a week plus.  That has to count for something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, my lowest was like 185.   Highest was around 245.  Sadly, went from highest to lowest and now increasing and I'm hovering right around 235.


----------



## megamania

I need a regular game again.   Feelin' unfocused.  DnD helps me to be focused and goal oriented.


----------



## Maldur

An actual hive thread. colour me amazed.


----------



## Blackrat

Wait wait wait! I almost remember you drive-by-hiving 9 years ago....


----------



## Darkness

Maldur said:


> An actual hive thread. colour me amazed.



Wow, good to see you.


----------



## megamania

Which color do you prefer?


It has been a while


----------



## Scott DeWar

on myth weavers sight you can enter a word and it calculates a color and amazed shows as this color


----------



## megamania

No more Moore......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;dXlao2KNYjQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXlao2KNYjQ[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> Tnt solves all of life's problem.  A.k.a. no life, no problem.
> 
> This should be far down on the list of options, however.  Also not entirely sure how I would go about procuring tnt, which is probably fine.




 Actually, it's fairly simple to make out of a few fairly common ingredients... I am not about to list them, however, lol... 
(Old Army manuals and the Anarchist's Cookbook... just sayin'.)


----------



## Mad_Jack

And you thought the service at your local restaurant was slow...

 Been playing in a 5E play-by-post on another forum and it's taken an entire week of real time for the waitress at the tavern to collect our drink orders, lol...


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> Actually, it's fairly simple to make out of a few fairly common ingredients... I am not about to list them, however, lol...
> (Old Army manuals and the Anarchist's Cookbook... just saiyan'.)





Mad_Jack said:


> And you thought the service at your local restaurant was slow...
> 
> Been playing in a 5E play-by-post on another forum and it's taken an  entire week of real time for the waitress at the tavern to collect our  drink orders, lol...



In that situation, it may be prudent to advise you not to yell for too long, or your food will have gotten cold.

Certainly, do not take up an entire three episodes.


----------



## Random Bystander

...Perhaps I should have highlighted the one word that I replaced...


----------



## trappedslider

so, I just got done watching Escape From New York and I realized that they must have moved the Statue of Liberty at some point from it's island since the 69th street bridge connects to it's location. There's also the fact that Snake arrives via bus.


----------



## trappedslider

I decided to rewrite the ending to my book and then send a copy of it to one of the two people who inspired it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> so, I just got done watching Escape From New York and I realized that they must have moved the Statue of Liberty at some point from it's island since the 69th street bridge connects to it's location. There's also the fact that Snake arrives via bus.



probably had to be moved due to the copper content?


----------



## trappedslider

That pun hurt me......


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh .. .. .. would you believe no pun intended?


----------



## trappedslider

No, I would not. BEfore I do my rewrite if anyone would like a copy of my book (80 or so pages), just let me know.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;9u5EwaJ2hH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u5EwaJ2hH8[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Any here watching "Strange Empire?"


----------



## trappedslider

I found this on twitter [sblock] 
 [/sblock]

Meg Veitch, studies paleontology and helps teach some classes. She told The Chronicle that she noticed students were getting digitally distracted in class, but the professor who runs the course, Brian Arbic, didn't want to ban laptops. (He frequently asked students to complete "exercises with the laptop, working with Google Maps, that sort of thing.") So Veitch decided to write down everything she saw and compile it into a PowerPoint to illustrate the issue.

Veitch explained that many didn't even realize how distracting they were being for other students. "You definitely really want to know that the graduate-student instructors are looking over your shoulder and seeing you breaking up with your boyfriend," she said. This happened at  University of Michigan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm so boring.  I'd be the "looking at ENWorld" or "guitar website" guy.


----------



## trappedslider

My questions are  in the following order:

1. Who spends $240 on turtlenecks?
2. What college student can afford that or Hamilton tickets?
3. Chinese rap?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> My questions are  in the following order:
> 
> 1. Who spends $240 on turtlenecks?
> 2. What college student can afford that or Hamilton tickets?
> 3. Chinese rap?




1) Rich, fashion conscious ones
2) See above
3) Yes.  Rap is internationally popular, but she may have gotten the nation/language wrong.

[video=youtube;1EKTw50Uf8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKTw50Uf8M&sns=em[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm so boring.  I'd be the "looking at ENWorld" or "guitar website" guy.




Some how that's better than being the guy looking at slices of bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I do that, too.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> [sblock] View attachment 84557 [/sblock]



I just wonder why cat videos don't have an (x).


----------



## megamania

No EN World?????


----------



## Random Bystander

...Given the frequency with which I watch videos on ancient and modern arms and armour...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A classic bit of stand up 
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WfKbALypNlU[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Parallel universes activate!

This one, though fan-made, still contains slight visual spoilers to Agents of Shield:

[video=youtube;uXs7MDa4lmo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXs7MDa4lmo[/video]


And this is based on the Crime Syndicate universe from DC:

[video=youtube;ldeeQ9n1vBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldeeQ9n1vBk[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Done with the major rewrites on my story,so if anyone would like to read it and offer feedback, that would be great.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> Done with the major rewrites on my story,so if anyone would like to read it and offer feedback, that would be great.




What is it about, and how long is it? I think you talked about the lenght earlier, but I'm too tired to search...


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> What is it about, and how long is it? I think you talked about the length earlier, but I'm too tired to search...




it's under 100 pages and it's about a high school student who takes the chance to ask out a girl he has had a crush to prom.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a new level title of  "A 1e title so awesome it's not in the book (Lvl 21)"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woot!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> it's under 100 pages and it's about a high school student who takes the chance to ask out a girl he has had a crush to prom.




Ooooohh...don't think I should touch that one.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> it's under 100 pages and it's about a high school student who takes the chance to ask out a girl he has had a crush to prom.




Eh, too many pages on a subject that doesn't really hold my interest, so I don't think my input would mean much.


----------



## trappedslider

The catch is..he's in a coma...lol


----------



## trappedslider

so surfing youtube I cam across this 

[video=youtube;bLlj_GeKniA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLlj_GeKniA[/video]

Can you jam with the console cowboys in cyberspace? That nose ring lol


----------



## megamania

Anyone ever deal with Hero Forge?

https://www.heroforge.com/load_config=505719


----------



## trappedslider

so due to wanting to learn something new and reading XKCD....I have started to learn Python, so far it's easier than the Java I learned and forgot from high school.


----------



## megamania

Just had the best Beef Jerky ever.... Lorissa's Kitchen Korean Barbeque.     Awesome.


just had to share (it was that good)


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> so due to wanting to learn something new and reading XKCD....I have started to learn Python, so far it's easier than the Java I learned and forgot from high school.



The best advice I can give you at this point, is to avoid falling into the trap of "vigorous language advocacy". Each and every one of them is terrible, each in their own special way.

C...plus plus is terrible with syntax, you C is terrible for expression; C Sharp cannot cut its way through dense data, Java is buried in poor abstraction; Python cannot limbo (walk), BASIC really is; Perl will drive you insane, Regex is the next bus over; ANTLR is for when you are already crazy, Brain(funge) will help you drive others; Go, what is that anyway?, Rust will straightjacket your code; D breaks syntax (and really is not quite as/terrible as C...plus plus is terrible with syntax...

I exaggerate, but also highlight. Good night, folks, and tip your waiter/ress; they brought the rotten fruit.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> The best advice I can give you at this point, is to avoid falling into the trap of "vigorous language advocacy". Each and every one of them is terrible, each in their own special way.
> 
> C...plus plus is terrible with syntax, you C is terrible for expression; C Sharp cannot cut its way through dense data, Java is buried in poor abstraction; Python cannot limbo (walk), BASIC really is; Perl will drive you insane, Regex is the next bus over; ANTLR is for when you are already crazy, Brain(funge) will help you drive others; Go, what is that anyway?, Rust will straightjacket your code; D breaks syntax (and really is not quite as/terrible as C...plus plus is terrible with syntax...
> 
> I exaggerate, but also highlight. Good night, folks, and tip your waiter/ress; they brought the rotten fruit.




I found https://www.learnpython.org which has examples and then exercises to help you learn python


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> I found https://www.learnpython.org which has examples and then exercises to help you learn python



Good to know.


----------



## trappedslider

I have hit writer's block here's what I have so far

[sblock]Kellina looked around the cell with her hazel eyes wondering what would be happening to her. It wasn’t as if she had planned to twist her ankle, but her informer had failed to mention the cat. 
“She’s down this way sir. “ Came one of the guard’s voices as two guards came to her cell trailed by a third person. 
“Hello father.” She said looking at the third person.
The guards’ eyes went wide upon hearing her speak. It was clear by their expressions that they hadn’t expected the prisoner to know the sub-minister for security.
 “Hello, Kellina.” He responded sounding a bit worn out, he then looked at the two guards before speaking again.
“You may leave us, I doubt I will have any trouble.” 
The guards wisely nodded and headed back the way they had come.
“How did you know I was here?” she asked with an edge to her voice.
“I have my ways.” He answered looking back at her with a cold stare.
“So, why are you here, unless it’s just to say how disappointed you are in me again?”
“No, this time I came here on behalf of your uncle the king.”
Her eyes went wide, as far as she knew the king hadn’t even acknowledged her existence.
“Yes, he does know that you are alive.” He answered seeing the look on her face.
“Then what does he want with me?”
“He would like to make you an offer, in return for your services: You’ll be granted a full pardon along with a hefty sum of gold.”
“I’m guessing this isn’t an official offer?” She asked skeptically folding her arms over her chest.
“Due to the nature of the require services, no it can’t be done in the open.”
“Then why me?”
“Only a few inside the family know of your connection and existence.  Since the job will deal with those who not family, it won’t matter one bit. There’s also the matter of your abilities.”[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Spontaneously materializes in a chair.::

So... Is there still food in the fridge? 

Sent from my LG-H872 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Probably escaped by now...


----------



## Random Bystander

Escaped, became an interstellar civilization, went with wormhole FTL and beam ships because that is the cheesiest choice, became a hive-mind with the purge aliens ethos, got into a conflict with invaders from outside reality, and finally were almost entirely destroyed after making one deal with a being of pure psychic power too many.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dann to think that all happened in the handful of years since I last been in the hive.   I knew time in here ran differently then out in the mundane world but didn't know if was that different.


----------



## Random Bystander

Relique du Madde said:


> Dann to think that all happened in the handful of years since I last been in the hive.   I knew time in here ran differently then out in the mundane world but didn't know if was that different.



'tis that alternate universe. I have seen a thousand years pass there, for only fifteen minutes here.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! Damn man, nice to see you.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So... Is there still food in the fridge?




I refer you to post #44 of this thread...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gotta ask, what's people opinions of 5e and how is it compared to pathfinder?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

5Ed holds no interest for me.


----------



## Random Bystander

It is too simplified for me.

But then, I own both GURPS and Hero System, and consider 3.5 to be medium-heavy.

The lack of a real crafting system is a major downside for me. I also do not like the nerfs to casters; not that casters did not need nerfs; however, reducing their spells per day does not address the underlying problems of spells being too powerful.

As Paizo proved, it is actually possible to have a reasonable number of spells per day, and balanced spells. Unfortunately, they introduced their own imbalances.

However, I have yet to meet an edition of Dungeons and Dragons I cannot enjoy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's been years since I played 3.5 so my memory of the system has been hazy.  The last system I played was Savage Worlds and before that M&M3e (both in  pbps) and I've been wanting to play a  game for some time now but the issue has always been finding a game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;kBfxl_T6ldg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfxl_T6ldg&list=RDTYgOlqinH7A&index=7[/video]


[video=youtube;k85mRPqvMbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k85mRPqvMbE&index=8&list=RDTYgOlqinH7A[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Now, I am not saying it is hot here...

...However, I am saying I have no joke ending, because my dribbled brains ears out.


----------



## Blackrat

I haven't taken a look at 5e yet either. Still running a 3.5 game once every few months.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;ECzLYvbG9qM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECzLYvbG9qM[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

"It is said that the Chosen One can stop bullets. Can you stop bullets?"

"Yes."

"It is said that the Chosen One can move faster than an Agent. Can you move faster than an Agent?"

"Yes."

"It is said that the Chosen One will have bland, nearly indistinguishable facial expressions. ...I'll mark that as a yes."

[video=youtube;zYwdzYC3uUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYwdzYC3uUc[/video]

Edit: The Matrix is an amazing movie, and I think contains unsubtle hints that the protagonist is an AI.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## trappedslider

I guess you old people didn't notice the fact that the HArry Potter series turned 20


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> I guess you old people didn't notice the fact that the HArry Potter series turned 20



I have enough trouble remembering the birthdays of real people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Only because someone told me.  I never got into it.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Only because someone told me.  I never got into it.



That, too.


----------



## trappedslider

fair enough..but you're both still old geezers


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's sad knowing rhat there is a generation of people whose knowledge to fantasy is based on Harry Potter and Twilight.


----------



## Mad_Jack

From a post by Buglips*the*goblin over on the Reaper forums...

" I always have the same weird dream.  I get up at 6 am and have a nutritious breakfast.  Then I shower and brush my teeth and dress in a semicasual attire.  I commute to work for 30 minutes in my modest economy car, where I work quietly in my office with a break for a healthy lunch.  Then after my day is done I commute home to relax, read, and watch sports and light comedy until bedtime.  I always wake up from this dream covered in sweat and screaming. "


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's sad knowing rhat there is a generation of people whose knowledge to fantasy is based on Harry Potter and Twilight.




Which is exactly why I am going to be reading LotR, John Carter and Tarzan series, and The Big Three of Scifi to my son as soon as he starts to actually understand speech.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> fair enough..but you're both still old geezers




I prefer Huge Ancient Adult Brown Dragon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I prefer Salvador Dali Llama, the undying..


----------



## trappedslider

Relique du Madde said:


> It's sad knowing rhat there is a generation of people whose knowledge to fantasy is based on Harry Potter and Twilight.




ugh on Twilight...but before the movies for LotRs, I had never heard someone say they got into reading because of  LotR or The hobbit...however I have heard that HP got them into reading.....Oddly, I've also heard that LotR was too boring to finish reading lol


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> ugh on Twilight...but before the movies for LotRs, I had never heard someone say they got into reading because of  LotR or The hobbit...however I have heard that HP got them into reading.....Oddly, I've also heard that LotR was too boring to finish reading lol




Funnily enough, the whole trilogy were the first books I ever really read when I learned to read at age 6... Didn't really understand everything, but ever since, I've always considered Tolkien an engaging writer. Unlike for example Jules Verne, whose classics are really really really boring...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Verne was Mah Dood!*  It's true- it takes all kinds.






* note to self: Mah Dood needs to be a PC name...


----------



## Scotley

trappedslider said:


> ugh on Twilight...but before the movies for LotRs, I had never heard someone say they got into reading because of  LotR or The hobbit...however I have heard that HP got them into reading.....Oddly, I've also heard that LotR was too boring to finish reading lol




I didn't get into reading because of Tolkien, but the Hobbit was the first book I ever cover to cover in one long day. I definitely became that guy in elementary school with his head in a book all day because of it. At the risk of getting rotten fruit thrown in my direction I will say that HP is a much easier more approachable read that LotR. I can see kids getting into much more easily. I've heard that 'too boring claim about LotR from several people over the years. To each his own. I found the Silmarillion to be a bit much for me, so I get it. On a related note, anybody read Beren and Luthien yet? Need to pick up a copy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I got into fantasy by reading Xanth books...


----------



## CleverNickName

*stretches*  *yawns*

Hello?

*shakes alarm clock*

Anybody home?

*checks calendar*

CRAP HOW LONG WAS I ASLEEP?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Long enough to actually die and have your mind downloaded into a Fractal Reality Intellect Community (FRIC) where other downloaded minds and specially crafted AIs let you continue to exist without going insane.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Musical interlude
[video=youtube;fiRPBCiJg2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiRPBCiJg2c&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Uh-ohhhh!

Apparently, there's some Beef Wellington in the Chap Hop world!
[video=youtube;0iRTB-FTMdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRTB-FTMdk&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bracing!
[video=youtube;qN-3TwvmT7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN-3TwvmT7A&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've been on something of a rampage lately, buying a lot of old minis and AD&D modules on Evilbay.
If you do enough hunting, you can often find sellers that have set their starting prices as low as $1.50 for minis and maybe $4-5 for modules, and sometimes those listings slip under the radar and end up with no bids on them with only a day or two left on the auctions.
 I've just acquired A2 Secret of the Slavers Stockade and A3 Assault On the Aerie of the Slave Lords for about $9 each, and I currently have a bid in on a combined listing for A1 and A4, which has about four days left to go on it. I could conceivably have the entire Slavers series for under $30 if I'm lucky...


----------



## Random Bystander

Mad_Jack said:


> I've been on something of a rampage lately, buying a lot of old minis and AD&D modules on Evilbay.
> If you do enough hunting, you can often find sellers that have set their starting prices as low as $1.50 for minis and maybe $4-5 for modules, and sometimes those listings slip under the radar and end up with no bids on them with only a day or two left on the auctions.
> I've just acquired A2 Secret of the Slavers Stockade and A3 Assault On the Aerie of the Slave Lords for about $9 each, and I currently have a bid in on a combined listing for A1 and A4, which has about four days left to go on it. I could conceivably have the entire Slavers series for under $30 if I'm lucky...



Most commonly, when I find items around that price range, they have shipping for around $15 to $30.

"Software - Free; Manual - $50,000", to repeat an old computer joke, the origin of which I am unaware of.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Long enough to actually die and have your mind downloaded into a Fractal Reality Intellect Community (FRIC) where other downloaded minds and specially crafted AIs let you continue to exist without going insane.



Man, I was afraid something like that would happen.  Anybody know where they put my body?  I wrote a password on my hand...

Nice find on Ebay.  The only really cool thing that's ever happened to me in that department was when I found the 2nd Edition Forgotten Realms Campaign boxed set.  At Goodwill, of all places, stuffed in with the puzzles and board games.  It had some shelf wear on the box but everything else was intact and in good condition.  I think I paid like $6 for it.


----------



## Random Bystander

Have you ever gone back to the first threads on a forum, just to read how it all started?

Or is that something just I do?


----------



## Scott DeWar

sometimes I do when I wish to practice the dark arts of thread necromancy.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> sometimes I do when I wish to practice the dark arts of thread necromancy.



[video=youtube;cONmzaT4x10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cONmzaT4x10[/video]


----------



## megamania

It feels like I revive a thread sometimes as I try to catch up on it.   Like now, I have not been on the computer for a week and longer for EN World.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yesss, my minion. I have to cast my necromantic enchantments your direction every now and then to revive you from going to eternal rest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I watched spiderman last night.  Although I didn't watch the Andrew Garfield"s spiderman, I'm pretty sure that Tom Holland's spiderman is the worse spiderman from the standpoint of his skill at being spiderman,  which makes sense since in the mu he's a privileged geeky kid who never got into a real fight and essentially defeated villains by temporarily super gluing them to stuff.


----------



## Random Bystander

Let us take a moment to contemplate proper English.

A "terrible, terrible person" is horrible, or perhaps only twice.
A "terrible terrible person" is great.
A "tearable terrible person" is in danger of the Hulk.
A "terrible tearable person" is not.
A "tearable, terrible person" is the same as the one two above.
A "terrible, tearable person" is just as redundant.
A "tearable, tearable person" is especially fragile, or perhaps only twice.
A "tearable tearable person" is nonsense, or perhaps only if torn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ugh... Did a game over telegram.  It was painful.  The adventure would have probably worked better at a table (writing text blocks in chat sucks).  But what made things go so wrong was that it began with 7 people (which dwindled to 4),  none of the characters wanted to leave this one room (they were too buisy freaking out over their situation*) and the dice bot we used failed 95% of all the rolls whixh exasperated the situation since the pcs essentially got wands to use used up all their charges by failing rolls. 

During the game I kept wondering how much hand holding is acceptable since I didn't want ti resort to doing it too much especially since they were struggling.


* The game began with the PCs waking up in a crypt inside glass coffins and they seemingly were trapped since they kept failing dc 10 spot checks.


----------



## megamania

I enjoyed the Spider-man movie.   It far surpasses the last two (Andrew Garfield) and the ill scripted and thought out Venom one.

Its as good as the Dr. Ock movie.

End credits are both both funny and annoying.  I can laugh at it now but at the time it was a real WTF moment.    Kinda like the last five seconds of the movie.   We'll see where this goes.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;HAvQ4Zc0e78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAvQ4Zc0e78[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Your PCs are in a dank, dark sewer, dimly illuminated be street gates and a single light spell, when three large rats come charging out of the muck. What do they see?

...Well...

[sblock]


Photobucket link for reference and credits: http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/klocked/media/bWVkaWFJZDo3MzU2NjM3NQ==/?ref=[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> Your PCs are in a dank, dark sewer, dimly illuminated be street gates and a single light spell, when three large rats come charging out of the muck. What do they see?




In a sewer, I'd expect the rats to see PCs like these:


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In a sewer, I'd expect the rats to see PCs like these:
> View attachment 86397



That's terrible! When will people learn?! if things are lost in a big crash, save the PCs!


----------



## megamania

Looks like the computer from 6th grade...  1982.

Yes- I'm really that old


----------



## megamania

Gone from not gaming for several months to three times in one week.    More on Friday.......


----------



## trappedslider

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/navy-railguns-ready-live-fire-013100265.html

Bring it Decepticons!


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/navy-railguns-ready-live-fire-013100265.html
> 
> Bring it Decepticons!



Earth can now beat (new entries are marked with * ):

1) Signs Aliens (2012 movie)
2) Martians (War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells)
3) The Race (Harry Turtledove's Worldwar)
*4) Bayformers (Micheal Bay)

It is progress. 

But to speak non-farcically, this development speaks to the science-fiction nerd in me. Railguns lead to coilguns, EM-drive spaceships, intrastellar cargo delivery, STO cargo launch, and probably others.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> Earth can now beat (new entries are marked with * ):
> 
> 1) Signs Aliens (2012 movie)
> 2) Martians (War of the Worlds, H.G. Wells)
> 3) The Race (Harry Turtledove's Worldwar)
> *4) Bayformers (Micheal Bay)
> 
> It is progress.
> 
> But to speak non-farcically, this development speaks to the science-fiction nerd in me. Railguns lead to coilguns, EM-drive spaceships, intrastellar cargo delivery, STO cargo launch, and probably others.




 I am however slightly sad that it doesn't shoot actual rails lol


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> I am however slightly sad that it doesn't shoot actual rails lol



Well, with a bit of creative interpretation, and a talking Great Dane, it does.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ruh-roh!


----------



## Random Bystander

The kitty is convinced that I need to be covered in cat hair.

I disagree.

The debate is ongoing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I vote: Team Kitty


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I vote: Team Kitty



Team Kitty has a pretty strong winning streak, but generally has to wait for Team Morning Allergies to retire from the field.

But kitty is adorable and will get hugs and backrubs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like Team Kitty has formidable comeback skills.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And a high charisma


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or do you mean...high _purrr_isma?


----------



## Random Bystander

Let's paws before these puns get too hairy. Wouldn't want to get a furball.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stop the puns?  You gotta be kitten!


----------



## Random Bystander

Would this face lie to you?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> Would this face lie to you?



I don't know...but I doubt I'd care!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lion or not, there is a non violence claws in my contract.


----------



## Blackrat

I got the Only War core rulebook!!! It's been out of print for at least two years, maybe longer. That and Rogue Trader were the only ones missing from my 40k rpg set. And I got them both from a second hand booth at Finland's rpg con. Both near mint condition and half the price of what they were when they were still in print. Sorry, just rather excited.

On other exciting news, son is practising standing. He's getting rather good at it.


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> I got the Only War core rulebook!!! It's been out of print for at least two years, maybe longer. That and Rogue Trader were the only ones missing from my 40k rpg set. And I got them both from a second hand booth at Finland's rpg con. Both near mint condition and half the price of what they were when they were still in print. Sorry, just rather excited.
> 
> On other exciting news, son is practising standing. He's getting rather good at it.



Good, good. Soon, you will be able to procure for him his very own chainsword.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> Good, good. Soon, you will be able to procure for him his very own chainsword.




...but first:


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...but first:
> View attachment 86468



Ah yes. Armoured doggo. A key part of victory!

Also a key part of ensuring that your ratter or terrier was properly protected, if you were a medieval noble. Rats can be quite vicious, and in the battle to protect the storehouses, armoured ratters helped ensure victory for the right side...Your side!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Imagine a pack of those chasing a ball down a castle hall...


----------



## megamania

Any Cat-tastrophies in the "Only War" Core Rulebook?


----------



## megamania

Puppy Bowl and Blood Bowl combo     Its a new CAT-a- Gory of fun Dog-gone it!


----------



## Random Bystander

I should note that, as far as I know, we don't actually know why full plate cat armour existed. But given that armour is worn to protect the wearer, and that cats were used primarily to keep rats and mice out of food stores, it's a fairly good and reasonable conclusion.

Sometimes, the rats _will_ win.


----------



## megamania

Enough of puns and catcalls.......

Played again.  Funniest.....game......ever.......

Undead honor guard soldier
City boy (never been in the country) Master Inquisitive (basic know it all)
Dwarven Druid with an Arkansas accent and a thing for Lightning
A Changeling alchemist Chef looking for new recipes from the savage lands (Shadow Marches)

Crazy stuff.......  

Only way to hit the armored skeleton.... with a twenty.    I was on a roll.   To bad his damage reduction absorbed most of it

On a request.... the alchemist made strong drink.....   entire camp (including a Bigfoot Cohort ) passed out from drinking 1-3 drinks

Reactions to when House Orien called in a favor from House Cannith...... Warforged Titans (Hammer-Axe and Axe-Hammer) to clear the road thru Eldeen

I'm ah feelin' it again.  I love DnD !!!!!!


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Enough of puns and catcalls.......
> 
> Played again.  Funniest.....game......ever.......
> 
> Undead honor guard soldier
> City boy (never been in the country) Master Inquisitive (basic know it all)
> Dwarven Druid with an Arkansas accent and a thing for Lightning
> A Changeling alchemist Chef looking for new recipes from the savage lands (Shadow Marches)
> 
> Crazy stuff.......
> 
> Only way to hit the armored skeleton.... with a twenty.    I was on a roll.   To bad his damage reduction absorbed most of it
> 
> On a request.... the alchemist made strong drink.....   entire camp (including a Bigfoot Cohort ) passed out from drinking 1-3 drinks
> 
> Reactions to when House Orien called in a favor from House Cannith...... Warforged Titans (Hammer-Axe and Axe-Hammer) to clear the road thru Eldeen
> 
> I'm ah feelin' it again.  I love DnD !!!!!!



Sounds like fun.


----------



## megamania

Battle cat vs The Rat Lord.......


----------



## megamania

I lost my "Like" ?!?    WTH?!?


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> I lost my "Like" ?!?    WTH?!?



I honestly cannot remember if I gave XP for that post, but here, have some.


----------



## trappedslider

It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.



...Why can I see things? WHY CAN I SEE THINGS?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> ...Why can I see things? WHY CAN I SEE THINGS?!




Look in the mirror- do you see this?


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> ...Why can I see things? WHY CAN I SEE THINGS?!




You have a light source derp....


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Look in the mirror- do you see this?



I don't see anything!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The mirror is behind you!



_SNEAK ATTACK!!!_


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The mirror is behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> _SNEAK ATTACK!!!_



...I knew it! You're a vampire! I could not see you atURK!


----------



## Scott DeWar

your tourch sputters out as does your life force at the hands of the Vampire3.


----------



## trappedslider

*type restart*


----------



## Blackrat

I attack the abyss!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

She fights back!


----------



## jonesy

You see an orc. He is holding a pie in his hands. It smells of apples. He starts running away from you.


----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


> You see an orc. He is holding a pie in his hands. It smells of apples. He starts running away from you.



Most people do run from vampires.

The ones who don't, tend to live shorter and filling lives.


----------



## Blackrat

I ignore the obvious distraction of the orc, and shoot at the darkness!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I ignore the obvious distraction of the orc, and shoot at the darkness!




Noooooooooo!


----------



## Blackrat

Ok, what color is it? What size category?


----------



## jonesy

The color of all the autumns in San Salvador, and as big as the furious bull of Northamptonshire.


----------



## Blackrat

So, huge then? I'll throw a rock at the gazebo!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oohhhh...got it right in the zephyr!  That'll leave a mark!


----------



## Blackrat

Wait wait wait! It has a Zephyr?! Why didn't you tell that in the first place? What colour is that? Can I use Hold Monster on it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I suppose you could.  But holding a monster by its zephyr is usually considered pretty rude.  What's your alignment again?


----------



## Random Bystander

The burning ball of fusion in the sky...It hates ussss!


----------



## megamania

Saw something neat on my vacation.  I went to Salisbury Beach (MA/NH border) and a group of twenty year old were playing DnD at their camp site.    Came close to introducing myself but I'm sure the wife would not have approved.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For those Buckethead fans here, something from his funkier side:
[video=youtube;YuMU5_IN8Sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuMU5_IN8Sg&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

The kitty carries both a fundamental inability to understand the words "adult cats are often lactose intolerant", a pressing interest in empty ice-cream bowls, and a persistent persistence in the pursuit of goals wherein she can see no good reason not to pursue them.


----------



## megamania

Saw Dark Tower today.   Good but not the book.


----------



## trappedslider

My adorable gnome named Millie character from World of Warcraft[sblock][/sblock] and yes those are hammers that she is welding


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> My adorable gnome named Millie character from World of Warcraft[sblock]View attachment 86991[/sblock] and yes those are hammers that she is welding



"...If all you have is hammers...All of your problems look like goblins!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"...Unless, of course, your hammers are the legendary Silver Hammers of Mage Maxwell, in which case all your problems look like lycanthropes."


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;DyHHC5kK6Sk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyHHC5kK6Sk[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just stumbled on this.  

I've always had problems with the length of my shoestrings on dress shoes.  I was always struggling to knot my shoelaces with short leftovers, almost impossible to knot.  And when I looked for longer dress shoe shoestrings- assuming it was just the size of my feet causing my worries, the next size up was 9" longer.  

After watching the videos here, I found the root of my issues:  I have been doing it wrong my whole life.  Proper "bar lacing" not only looks neater, it uses less string, meaning I have more than enough to make the knots with.

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/lace-oxfords-dress-shoes/


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just stumbled on this.
> 
> I've always had problems with the length of my shoestrings on dress shoes.  I was always struggling to knot my shoelaces with short leftovers, almost impossible to knot.  And when I looked for longer dress shoe shoestrings- assuming it was just the size of my feet causing my worries, the next size up was 9" longer.
> 
> After watching the videos here, I found the root of my issues:  I have been doing it wrong my whole life.  Proper "bar lacing" not only looks neater, it uses less string, meaning I have more than enough to make the knots with.
> 
> https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/lace-oxfords-dress-shoes/



Unfortunately, lacing on the bottom of the flaps is very uncomfortable for those of us of substantial height and, *ahem*, noticeable girth.

Thee feets, you sees, hurts most abominably, when tens of pounds per square inch be pressing on the width of a string.

One might also ask why, in the store for clothes, the clothes for the tall people go on the bottom rack, while the clothes for the short go on the top?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Personally, I'm 5'7" and have been within an Oreo's thickness of 280lbs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am about 3 inches taller and the same weight. Incidentally, I am 15 lbs lighter than last year.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I'm 5'7" and have been within an Oreo's thickness of 280lbs.



Well, my congratulations on the Hobbitish qualities of your feet.  As for myself, I have walked with bare feet on gravel, and would not tie laces underneath the flaps.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I suffer from planer faciitus on both feet.


----------



## megamania

I have a new best friend.

Home alone trying to catch up on my Storyhours and decided to treat myself.  Bought some Country Style ribs.   Smallest package had eight.   So, the universe was telling me something I figured and cooked them all.   Couldn't finish them.  I was giving lil pieces to my daughter's dog, Larry.   Then I gave a whole piece to my dog, Chrissy.   In the background I hear whimpering and soft barking.  Larry wants more and fears I am giving the rest to Chrissy.  As I come back to the computer he stands up on his hind legs and does a dance and show for me then sits down and whimpers while looking at the last piece.....

hoh boy.


----------



## megamania

Well, the wife decided what to do with the last piece.....   she had help


----------



## megamania

Looks like I need to clean the hobby room again.......


----------



## Scott DeWar

I noticed that .. .. .. .. .


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Looks like I need to clean the hobby room again.......




Naahh, looks comfortably lived in.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;vcUhfdeztOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcUhfdeztOs[/video]


----------



## megamania

I think Teddy is one of THE most underrated presidents ever.  Creator of natural Parks and the "Teddy Bear" was named off of him also.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> I think Teddy is one of THE most underrated presidents ever.  Creator of natural Parks and the "Teddy Bear" was named off of him also.




Don't forget trust buster, warrior and peacemaker. He also gave a 90 minute speech after getting shot in the chest. 

http://www.history.com/news/shot-in-the-chest-100-years-ago-teddy-roosevelt-kept-on-talking


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"It's just a flesh wound..."


----------



## megamania

That's right-  I forgot about that.

Need another president like that...... but to quote Stephen King and his Dark Tower series..... "The world has moved on."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah.  Not too many officers lead from the front anymore, and most of those are Navy men.  Wars aren't fought the old way.

And-possibly as a result of the way wars are fought today- modern officers don't seem to be as brash as those of the past.  Caution and quiet reserve are (thankfully) more common attributes.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;Ore0cf7SATc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ore0cf7SATc[/video]


----------



## megamania

Chillin'    Eating Pizza, Taco Burrotos and watching wrestling while working on DnD.

Some life eh?


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Chillin'    Eating Pizza, Taco Burrotos and watching wrestling while working on DnD.
> 
> Some life eh?



Truly, an astounding level of effort. You are to be commended.

I mean, pizza, taco burritos, TV, and D&D planning at the same time?

The magic items to add the extra hands must have cost a fortune.


----------



## megamania

The gas it produced could have powered a warforged titan.... maybe two.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hethane, youthane, we ALL thane for methane!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Random Bystander




----------



## megamania

Forgot how messed up Highlander 2 was.


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Forgot how messed up Highlander 2 was.



...No, no; you must have watched a fan project. I am fairly sure they just made one movie and two TV series.


----------



## Random Bystander

...A Gorgon with a badge...

...An Ossifier and a Gentlebeing...


----------



## megamania

for the pet owners out there.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## trappedslider

Man you old people had some crazy ideas about using nuclear weapons for peaceful purposes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Plowshare

https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015077324005;view=1up;seq=10


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> Man you old people had some crazy ideas about using nuclear weapons for peaceful purposes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Plowshare
> 
> https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015077324005;view=1up;seq=10



There are better ideas for nuclear explosions. I particularly like the ones involving intra- and inter-stellar spaceships, and replacing aging nuclear power plants.


----------



## trappedslider

so I started a new story and ended up with two different versions, and would like to know what you all think of them:

[sblock=version 1]Kellina looked around the cell with her hazel eyes wondering what would be happening to her. It wasn’t as if she had planned to get caught, but her client had failed to mention the cat.  _Gods, I he doesn’t expect me to give him back the gold he already paid_; She thought to herself as she ran a hand through her dark purple hair.
“She’s down this hall way, first cell to the right. Luckily she’s also alone.” A rough voice said that she knew belonged to a guard.
“Good.” Came a response from a voice she didn’t know.

The guard soon came into view followed by another male. Who came to a stop in front of her cell and looked her over with his cold grey eyes. He pulled out a slip of parchment before glancing back to her.

“You are Kellina Baskin, notable criminal and mercenary?”
“Depends on who is asking and why.” She answered standing up from her cot and walking up to the bars.

The guard made a motion as if to say something or perhaps knock her back from the bars, but the mystery man waved his hand motioning that it would be okay.

“I represent the Colovinghold clan and I’m here with a ticket out of this cell along with an offer of high value.” 

“I see, no further details until I agree?”  She asked as she narrowed her eyes.

“Other than I am permitted to gain your release and offer an initial 200 gold to meet with those above me.” As he answered he pulled a small sack away from his belt and handed it to the guard who then proceeded to open the cell door.  

“And my stuff?” Kellina inquired as she stepped out of the cell.

“It’s already taken care of. Now if you’ll follow me.” The man spoke as he turned and started to head back the way he came.

Outside the jail was a carriage pulled by a lone horse. The man opened the door for her.

“Your items are inside, and I will be taking you to meet your employer.”

Kellina nodded as she got into the back of the carriage not wanting to point out that she hadn’t agreed to being employed.  As the carriage pulled away from the jail and made its way through the city’s streets, she reached for her grey bag to make sure it wasn’t missing anything. The carriage pulled up to a building that clearly had seen better days, she noted looking at the boards that covered the windows.  _What a dump, but I guess it will work as a meeting place_. She thought to herself as she climbed out of the carriage without saying a word.
[/sblock]

[sblock=version 2] Kellina looked around the cell with her hazel eyes wondering what would be happening to her. It wasn’t as if she had planned to twist her ankle, but her informer had failed to mention the cat. 

“She’s down this way sir. “ Came one of the guard’s voices as two guards came to her cell trailed by a third person. 
“Hello father.” She said looking at the third person.

The guards’ eyes went wide upon hearing her speak. It was clear by their expressions that they hadn’t expected the prisoner to know the sub-minister for security.

 “Hello, Kellina.” He responded sounding a bit worn out, he then looked at the two guards before speaking again.
“You may leave us, I doubt I will have any trouble.” 

The guards wisely nodded and headed back the way they had come.

“How did you know I was here?” she asked with an edge to her voice.
“I have my ways.” He answered looking back at her with a cold stare.
“So, why are you here, unless it’s just to say how disappointed you are in me again?”
“No, this time I came here on behalf of your uncle the king.”

Her eyes went wide, as far as she knew the king hadn’t even acknowledged her existence.

“Yes, he does know that you are alive.” He answered seeing the look on her face.
“Then what does he want with me?”
“He would like to make you an offer, in return for your services: You’ll be granted a full pardon along with a hefty sum of gold.”
“I’m guessing this isn’t an official offer?” She asked skeptically folding her arms over her chest.
“Due to the nature of the require services, no it can’t be done in the open.”
“Then why me?”
“Only a few inside the family know of your connection and existence.  Since the job will deal with those who not family, it won’t matter one bit. There’s also the matter of your abilities.”

[/sblock]

I'm also considering merging them


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I prefer the former.  Personally not a fan of the "privileged youth in trouble" trope right now.  Especially early on.  At least, not with both parties fully aware for each other.


----------



## Random Bystander

There are two major things I can see there, and the solution is the same for both. To begin, then, your descriptive text reads as if going down a list of elements to impart to the reader; and second, the scene is somewhat bare of details.

Try picturing the scene from behind your viewpoint character's eyes; what do they see? hear? feel? touch? smell? Rather than thinking "What details does the reader need to know?", consider "What is the character thinking right now?"

Focusing on your character's surroundings allows you to set the scene, starts off the story, and ideally, should tell your reader what both are about. An internal monologue sets a different kind of scene; one where the...well, scenery, is the character's thoughts and feelings, and tells us that the story will be set largely in, and be about, the character's mind. Most stories have a mix of both. This may be, and likely is based on what you've written, something you already know. But can be useful to note, and also relates to the two examples below.

I would write more, but I have some sort of stomach bug or something. So. One really bad example, bare of any real emotion or detail, and one not bad example, showing an internal monologue; although it could use detail.

Examples:

Really bad:
[sblock]There was dust, chaos and confusion as Doctor Destructo fired his Chaos Cannon, green bolts crashing into buildings. Civilians ran to and fro. I hated it. I hated the destruction, the fear, the screams, the blood. On a nearby rooftop, our team, the Freedom Defenders listened to our leader, Bulwark, lay out our battle plans. I wanted to punch Doctor Destructo in the face.[/sblock]

Not bad:
[sblock]It's the smell that gets to you, after a while. Blood, certainly. Shattered bodies; worse things. But horrible as it sounds, you can get used to that. You get used to it, and your mind blanks on it. Like too much fear. There was blood, and shattered bodies, and worse things on the ground below. In the background, a four-story apartment building begins an inevitable slide down, bricks and detritus slowly sailing through the air, the sound of it not so much a thundering as a loud rumble felt in the bones. Screams, too; your mind just filters them out, except as tactical information. Who needs help, who needs rescuing, which innocent civilian needs to be saved now? That's my job. I'm a speedster. Temporal. Every ten seconds for me is one for you. And vice-versa. So you'll understand if I ramble to you, dear imaginary listener, as Bulwark finishes giving out our marching orders.

I take a large, deep breath of Metro City air. Doctor Destructo is the name of the latest maniac.

Bet his teeth crumble just fine, underneath that oversized suit of power armour.

There's too much dust in the air.[/sblock]
Ideally, I'd re-write the second example at least three times; one of them a complete re-write, and run it by an editor/beta reader. Also do a pass or three over the names. Check for grammar and spelling as many times. Or rather, do that to the entire chapter containing that opening. Then, if I really wanted to polish it, I'd forget about it for a month, and then lightly edit it to bring everything together, with a critical editor and reader's eye. Or, possibly scrap it, if it's not going to work.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> I would write more, but I have some sort of stomach bug or something..




Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> Hope you get to feeling better



Thanks. 

The repetitiousness needed to put out truly good story is why I am *not* a writer - Repeating the same task on the same material over and over again feels like running rough sand-paper over my frontal lobes.

I did, however, read a lot of "How to write" material written by published authors; and, honestly, still do occasionally. It is just not something I could really do, or so I've found.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Most of my friends and family who live in Florida at least got the hell off the coasts.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Most of my friends and family who live in Florida at least got the hell off the coasts.



Good to hear. I hope the rest of them are ok.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Right now, they're all *literally* under the weather, so understandably, incommunicado.  Depending on what happens, they may not even be able to contact us for days.


----------



## megamania

Yup, the friends I have in Florida and their families did okay.  Minor roof and landscaping clean up.    Considering everything-  Florida seemed to do well enough.  I had expected a much worse outcome.


----------



## Random Bystander

Well, that was an unpleasant way to wake up.

Nightmare.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> Well, that was an unpleasant way to wake up.
> 
> Nightmare.




[video=youtube;y2VzUh6klSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2VzUh6klSo[/video]


----------



## Blackrat

Speaking of dreams. Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? https://youtu.be/fJ9rUzIMcZQ


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of dreams...

[video=youtube;VvyBiHGr2b8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvyBiHGr2b8&sns=em[/video]
[video=youtube;JDveKxl7Ohs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDveKxl7Ohs&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

[video=youtube;ZMT3JAnudrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMT3JAnudrI[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Still dreaming...
[video=youtube;rQvu5Eo7rKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQvu5Eo7rKI&sns=em[/video]


----------



## megamania

Arrrrgh..... chronic back ache..... screaming.......

Forced to sit then stand then sit...... can't do either for more than twenty minutes at a time.......

On the bright side..... 20 min to write DnD then twenty minutes to locate books / maps / food

repeat and repeat.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

So it's been a few months since I last posted... and well I've become one of two GMs actively working on building a d20 game for ingress based off the small amount of stuff their gms produced for one off game sessions at events.  

What is interesting about it besides having occasional conversations with Flint Dille is that it almost seems like ideas we had in our game sessions have been popping up in it ingress's lore and some concepts I was thinking of popped up in the daily storylines blog posts  on the day of a session I ran or a day or two before.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ingress?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's the arg phone game Niantic put out before Pokemon GO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Internet is full of weird.  I just stumbled on a website whose sole business is to turn your enemies' logos, service marks and trademarks into rude, "penis-ized" parodies.

Odder still, according to the company, some businesses do this to their own stuff because the results go viral, and- as the saying goes- "there's no such thing as bad publicity."


----------



## megamania

.... and sex sells


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> It's the arg phone game Niantic put out before Pokemon GO.



And Pokemon Go uses location data that they gathered from Ingress to generate the world map, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Correct, and this week portal submission just went live again. So pokemon players will get new locations soon...


----------



## CleverNickName

What's the secret to a juicy hamburger?  Every time I grill a burger, it ends up dry and rubbery.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) make sure you're not using super lean ground meat.  I prefer 73/27, but 80/20 will do.

2) don't cook to more than medium doneness.  Use a timer if necessary.

3) use medium heat.  Too high, you can burn or dry out your burgers.  Too low, they take ages to cook.

4) make your burger patties as consistent in size as you can.  That way, once you get a feel for how long it takes to get a medium done burger on medium heat using your preferred cooking devices, you'll develop an internal timer in your head.


----------



## Random Bystander

Roses are red,
Vampires are purple;
One, Two, Three,
Ahahaha*, slurple*!

Goodnight.

Edit: 'twas missing something. 'tis no longer missing that thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

CleverNickName said:


> What's the secret to a juicy hamburger?  Every time I grill a burger, it ends up dry and rubbery.



I use ground chuck (80/20) and sear both sides of the burger before actual cooking time is started.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Somebody shoot me... 

 There was an Ebay auction for the TIAMAT figure from the old LJN AD&D action figure line that ended about ten minutes before I posted this. It had both wings and was in working order.
There were no bids on it with only a couple minutes left and the starting price was $129 - they usually go for around $300...
I was all set to get into a bidding war over it, and gleefully would have paid  almost $250 for it if necessary.
But I was typing a post on another forum and forgot to keep an eye on the time...

It went to the first bidder for the original bid price.

I just let the crown jewel of the LJN figures slip through my fingers like water. That was probably the one and only chance I'll ever have to pick one up for less than the "collector" prices people charge for them.

I am going to cry now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Never take your eye off the ball."

The origins are from baseball, but it applies in so many walks of life.  I've done the exact same kind of thing myself, so I know how you feel.


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Niantic's creative team have been watching and reading the games I and another player has been running and thier producer wants to participate in on the  session I'm running this weekend for reasons™. 

And I've been in a bidding war for a challenge coin.. min bid was $10 and now its up to 80.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Somebody shoot me...
> 
> 
> I just let the crown jewel of the LJN figures slip through my fingers like water. That was probably the one and only chance I'll ever have to pick one up for less than the "collector" prices people charge for them.
> 
> I am going to cry now.




Feel your pain


----------



## Random Bystander

http://olduse.net/ is a real-time history, showing UseNet posts from 30 years ago, today. Be sure to download posts, as the available log is rather short.

UseNet was the internet before the internet; a world-wide forum in the days before forums. And it still exists today, a decades-old legacy. Although post count per month has had a sizeable drop, some groups are still active, and old groups can often be re-activated simply by posting.

Google publishes free access to UseNet under the name "Google Groups"; Thunderbird, possibly other e-mail clients, and dedicated UseNet reader apps, can all access UseNet natively.

A note of warning: By default, UseNet has no filters. Various access providers do implement their own filters. I would advise you to chose your access provider with that in mind; for example, ad-bots and spam-bots can be a problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is that what started the bbs craze?


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> is that what started the bbs craze?



BBSs, or Bulletin Board Systems, were (and are) a different phenomenon. They are most comparable to a single webpage; generally with a forum, e-mail, downloads section, and online games (generally multiplayer) included. Some BBSs also provided access to UseNet or other external services. Some still exist, and can be accessed with a *TelNet client. BBSs were typically accessed by connecting over a telephone line using specialized software and hardware. JrComm for the Amiga, for example, came with the ability to store BBS phone numbers, logins, and passwords. The hardware itself was a telephone modem; the same sort of device often used in rural areas today to provide an internet connection.

* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just found out that _Sesame Street_ was first broadcast in 1969.  Given who I was and how I was raised, that means I probably saw some of those earliest episodes when they initially aired!

That makes me feel odd...


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That makes me feel odd...



That moment where you feel like there's a misspelling somewhere in there, but you are just not sure if it is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_I typed what I meant._


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just found out that _Sesame Street_ was first broadcast in 1969.  Given who I was and how I was raised, that means I probably saw some of those earliest episodes when they initially aired!
> 
> That makes me feel odd...




I am in-American.   I have never seen an episode of Sesame Street. ...and I was born in '69


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I am in-American.   I have never seen an episode of Sesame Street. ...and I was born in '69



It started on the west coast and slowly made its way across. since it was a pbs show, its funding was low and slow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 89584




You'll have to Internet louder, I didn't hear that!


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


>




That kid is _clearly_ marriage material.  He's already broken.


----------



## Random Bystander

One for the price of two is equivalent to two for the price of one.

Proof:

2x = x + x
1x = x

x = $y

2x = $y

$2y != x

$y = 2x

C&C welcome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shouldn't this be :  



Random Bystander said:


> One for the price of two is equivalent to two for the price of one.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 2x = x + x
> 1x = x
> 
> x = $y
> 
> 2x =2 $y  <- because if x=$y, then double the x, then double the $y. Right?
> 
> $2y != x
> 
> $y = 2x
> 
> C&C welcome.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Shouldn't this be :



Ok, so for semi-formal logic - If the price of one is equal to the price of two; the price of one being fundamentally one-half the price of two; then the only way to reconcile those two differing statements is if the price of one, and the price of two, is the same; through the use of a "sale price".

There is one flaw in the logic that I can see, but I shall leave that as an exercise for the reader, and it is not so much a flaw as a second solution.

Or, possibly, an infinite number of solutions.


----------



## megamania

BOGO

Buy One    Get One (free)


----------



## megamania

Stayed up the other day 15 hours straight writing up two adventures for my Eberron campaign.....    No doubt it will be good for only 5-6 hours of game play......

What a hobby we have.......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Amen!


----------



## trappedslider

Dealing with syntax issues in python....


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> Dealing with syntax issues in python....



"...And I had so many targets, I did not know what to say!", said the C#/C++ programmer.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> "...And I had so many targets, I did not know what to say!", said the C#/C++ programmer.




What's really funny is that i'm following a children's book in this case to make a rock paper scissors game lol


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> What's really funny is that i'm following a children's book in this case to make a rock paper scissors game lol



Do not worry.

I am laughing with you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Do not worry.
> 
> I am laughing at you.




FIFY


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> FIFY



He said it was funny, so clearly I am laughing with him.

After all, "proven quantum scilicet ad ipsum. Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> , "proven quantum scilicet ad ipsum. Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur."




Whatever you just wrote, it is all Greek to me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Whatever you just wrote, it is all Greek to me.




I was going to correct you, but on further inspection, I'm Latin that one be.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't be Russian to conclusions here.


----------



## Blackrat

Random Bystander said:


> Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur."




Indeed! Demonstra mihi locum idoneum vomitioni queso!


----------



## Random Bystander

Blackrat said:


> Indeed! Demonstra mihi locum idoneum vomitioni queso!



Aha!, but: "Catapultam habeo magnam. Nisi pecuniam omnem mihi dabis, ad caput tuum saxum immane mittam neque me mittent."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Aha!, but: "Catapultam habeo magnam. Nisi pecuniam omnem mihi dabis, ad caput tuum saxum immane mittam neque me mittent."




huh, what does throwing a giant rock at his head with a catapult got to do with Blackcat being shown someone vomiting?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> huh, what does throwing a giant rock at his head with a catapult got to do with Blackcat being shown someone vomiting?



Je ne sais pas, mais un chat noir n'est pas un rat noir.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> huh, what does throwing a giant rock at his head with a catapult got to do with Blackcat being shown someone vomiting?



Ego nescio, non intellegere Latinam!


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Je ne sais pas, mais un chat noir n'est pas un rat noir.




oops, I meant rat noir.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Ego nescio, non intellegere Latinam!




oh really?


----------



## megamania

Hablo un poco espanla.   Muy poco.

It is fun however......  Most of the Spanish I have retained are of course..... cursewords.   We have a new employee whom English is his second language.    He gets cursing away and I try not to laugh.   The few Mexican families that live in Bennington raise their eye brows in bewilderment.    

In game turns We have been a lot language battles.   You can always detect the wizards and mages by cursing in draconic.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> oh really?



Non, pas un seul mot.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Non, pas un seul mot.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


>



Right!

I know only English...

...and Google Translate: https://translate.google.com/


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;7DvD4tuDZvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DvD4tuDZvg[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I stick with guns, for me it google murder the translate me for.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I stick with guns, for me it google murder the translate me for.



Quod suus 'inepta. Translating nullo modo est similitudo, secundum analogiam, aut ex una lingua in aliam parabolam uti posse software translationem automated errabis.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


>



That looks like a good place to back away slowly till you can run away fast.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Quod suus 'inepta. Translating nullo modo est similitudo, secundum analogiam, aut ex una lingua in aliam parabolam uti posse software translationem automated errabis.




"That's silly. Translating in no way it is a similitude, by analogy, in the parable of the, or of one language to another that the transfer of the software to be able to make use of automated go wrong."

Right. What could go wrong.


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> "That's silly. Translating in no way it is a similitude, by analogy, in the parable of the, or of one language to another that the transfer of the software to be able to make use of automated go wrong."
> 
> Right. What could go wrong.



I just demonstrated what could go wrong. Were not you paying attention?


----------



## Scott DeWar

google invaded my computer and made all ok.


----------



## megamania

EN WORLD

painfully slow

losing connection

Hive now.... a jewelry site

painfully

bad


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, getting a lot of 502s.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, getting a lot of 502s.



At least it wasn't a 418. That might have been bad. Or not, depending on your disposition.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I was reading over one of the short stories I published years ago and found this cool bit of description:

"Amelia smiled as she glided down the stairs to the grand ballroom. Her silver earrings captured the light from the chandelier and glinted, catching the attention of several people. For a moment, she swept her gaze across the room as more and more people glanced up to appraise her dress. It was really on the verge of starting a new fashion trend, and the people knew it. The striking red corset top matched the fiery red in her hair perfectly, and flowed into a single red fold down the front of the dress. To either side, a midnight black seemed to shimmer, almost dazzling the eye. The high back of her dress, and wide shoulder, drew the eye to her face."


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> EN WORLD
> 
> painfully slow
> 
> losing connection
> 
> Hive now.... a jewelry site
> 
> painfully
> 
> bad



You mean, painfully...

...baud.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Watching Stranger things 2, now on episode 6


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Watching Stranger things 2, now on episode 6




[video=youtube;xHmH5oEpNVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHmH5oEpNVc[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;BFkfFmfZBvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFkfFmfZBvE[/video]


----------



## Relique du Madde

:lops in::


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> :lops in::




'sup?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Turned 50; listening to a lot of “Trve Kvlt” Surf music online lately.

Those are coincidental.





I hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Turned 50; listening to a lot of “Trve Kvlt” Surf music online lately.
> 
> Those are coincidental.
> 
> I hope.




there,  there. it is not anything more then a coincidence. Really. 

*snicker*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thought I’d share one...

[video=youtube;ZIqE_501PZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIqE_501PZI&sns=em[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;SlBg-cnZoxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlBg-cnZoxo[/video]

That is all. We shall make it so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We're starting to see the ghoulies and princesses at our doorstep...


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;CiN5AzMPX80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiN5AzMPX80[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> [video=youtube;CiN5AzMPX80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiN5AzMPX80[/video]




That gave me 3x + 4(y + 7) -5 chills!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> 'sup?



Nothing much.  Just mentally preparing for an awesome weekend.  Remember the thing I mentioned a few weeks back about writing a rpg adventure for Niantic? The event we are running the adventure at happens this weekend, and the other writer/gm and I were told that our adventure will affect Ingress's storyline.  Meaning, its canon!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woot!


----------



## jonesy

You're a canon Relique, you are.

_That's not how you spell it._


----------



## megamania

Welp.... another October 31st with no visitors.    More snackies for us    We gamed during the visiting hours


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We had visitors, but a LOT less than I expected due to weather, temps, and a seeming lack of significant numbers of participating houses leaving our street kinda dark.  Probably gave out maybe...1/3 to 1/2 of what we had.  And we had a pretty good amount because of past experiences.


----------



## megamania

Tomorrow I head to Carnage on the Mountains.  It is Vermont's main (okay..... only)   DnD convention held the first weekend of each November.    I have not gone in about ten years due to health and finances.  Even this year I'm going as an observer only.   Hoping to see a few friends I have not seen in years.


----------



## Random Bystander

My mind wandered towards the oft-ridiculous hammers in fantasy, which would require gauntlets which gave one ogre-like strength _and_ weight to wield, and from there to Marvel comics' and films' Thor...

...And thence to the thought that Thor's hammer in those series is actually a sensible design. It just is not a sensible design as a _weapon_.

The character of Odin in those series (serieses? seriesi?) wanted the character of Thor to calm down and stop wrecking things.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just finished running the session  I co-wrote.  It was fun. Been like 16 years since i ran a live session


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I just finished running the session  I co-wrote.  It was fun. Been like 16 years since i ran a live session



 Wow, that is a very long time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, groups tend to fall appart however since then every so often I run online games (pretty much once or twice a month since this summer and prior to that I ran several pbps here in enworld)


----------



## megamania

Carnage was as good as expected.    Saw few of the people I was hoping to see but that is how it goes.    Got a good deal on figures   (3 boxes for 25)

Wore my new Eberron shirt a friend made for me.


----------



## Random Bystander

I have been playing Fantasy Age. Thoughts below:

 - It is definitely a "fantasy heartbreaker". That is not a bad thing.
 - Magic-users trade a limited resource of "magic points", and needing to roll to cast a spell, for powerful spells. Most of our encounters were resolved at the point the magic-user cast a spell. Since the magic-user has yet to come near to running out of "magic points", I am unsure of the viability of this limitation.
 - I am convinced, more and more, that a standard array is the way to go. Rolling almost guarantees a lack of balance; point-buy almost guarantees optimization.
 - I am not sure armour is as useful as high defence, and the armour penalties seem a little high.
 - The game is fun and plays fast.

Edit: I have since been informed by our magic user that they currently have _one_ remaining magic point.


----------



## megamania

What happens when you eat chips while gaming?   New players of course.

"I see you like chips while gaming.  I too, like chips when gaming."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A sight I know well!


----------



## Scott DeWar

So .. .. .. .. .. I finally buckled down and turned on the furnace .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Random Bystander said:


> I have been playing Fantasy Age. Thoughts below:
> 
> - It is definitely a "fantasy heartbreaker". That is not a bad thing.
> - Magic-users trade a limited resource of "magic points", and needing to roll to cast a spell, for powerful spells. Most of our encounters were resolved at the point the magic-user cast a spell. Since the magic-user has yet to come near to running out of "magic points", I am unsure of the viability of this limitation.
> - I am convinced, more and more, that a standard array is the way to go. Rolling almost guarantees a lack of balance; point-buy almost guarantees optimization.
> - I am not sure armour is as useful as high defence, and the armour penalties seem a little high.
> - The game is fun and plays fast.
> 
> Edit: I have since been informed by our magic user that they currently have _one_ remaining magic point.



So.. does that mean once you use up magic points, it's all gone for good and you are just a meat shield?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Random Bystander said:


> I have been playing Fantasy Age. Thoughts below:
> 
> - It is definitely a "fantasy heartbreaker". That is not a bad thing.
> - Magic-users trade a limited resource of "magic points", and needing to roll to cast a spell, for powerful spells. Most of our encounters were resolved at the point the magic-user cast a spell. Since the magic-user has yet to come near to running out of "magic points", I am unsure of the viability of this limitation.
> - I am convinced, more and more, that a standard array is the way to go. Rolling almost guarantees a lack of balance; point-buy almost guarantees optimization.
> - I am not sure armour is as useful as high defence, and the armour penalties seem a little high.
> - The game is fun and plays fast.
> 
> Edit: I have since been informed by our magic user that they currently have _one_ remaining magic point.



 Sounds cool. I've been wanting to pick it up. Maybe I'll buy it as an early Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Random Bystander

Angel Tarragon said:


> Sounds cool. I've been wanting to pick it up. Maybe I'll buy it as an early Christmas present to myself.



I have not yet actually read the book. This has so far proved little impediment to play - which could be seen as a net positive.


Relique du Madde said:


> So.. does that mean once you use up magic points, it's all gone for good and you are just a meat shield?



Magic points recover per-day.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> So .. .. .. .. .. I finally buckled down and turned on the furnace .




Me too.... on the 12th


----------



## megamania

Soon I'll be breaking out the heater for the games.    THAT is when I know it is cold


----------



## megamania

Had a good two days off from work.  (rare to get my days off back to back without requesting it)

DAY ONE
Plastic on house, put Kayaks away, summer stuff away.
Received mini's from Miniature Market
Gamed including the infamous "Kyr-  are you Xoriat?"

DAY TWO
More winter projects outside, cleane dthe hobby room some, suffering from back pain due to plastic
Ate out with the Wife
Saw Murder on the Orient Express with wife.
Made maps for future games

Busy and productive two days off.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;tqEVCTMkBnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqEVCTMkBnI[/video]

In other news, I am finally playing Crusader Kings and so very confused by the millions of options.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Have you seen previous versions of that movie?  If so, how do you think the new one stacks up?


----------



## megamania

Saw Justice League on Sunday.    Much better than expected.    Predictable for the most part but really well done.  Flash had all the best scenes.


----------



## megamania

Sigh..... steering support rod broke on my car.   No car.   No car = no way to work.   Wal-mart policy..... don't work Thanksgiving then you don't work here.

I have a beautiful life


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh no!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geeze.


----------



## megamania

Luckily, the garage I go to now can repair it on Wednesday.  My daughter is lending me money to do it.    Quarterly bonus was to go to Pathfinder figures..... now it will go to repay her back.    My luck never changes.


----------



## megamania

Wish the rain would end.    40 degrees and the fourth day straight of rain is making my body ache in ways I thought only 80+ year olds felt.....


----------



## trappedslider

when the bard explains what has happened and why


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yesterday Niantic sent me a message asking if I want to do another game for them.

I mentioned it everyone at work, and one of the guys said , "Dude... You just got a second interview!  Now, just don't go EA on us."


----------



## Random Bystander

Relique du Madde said:


> Yesterday Niantic sent me a message asking if I want to do another game for them.
> 
> I mentioned it everyone at work, and one of the guys said , "Dude... You just got a second interview!  Now, just don't go EA on us."



I am going to be That Guy. I am going to go there.

I...Am going to defend EA. _With statistics._

Thirty years ago, when the video game industry was relatively new, a top-end video game sells from $40 to $60 dollars. It was likely made by a team of no more than about 20 people, and sold to a customer base of, at minimum, 3 million people.

Today, in 2017, a top-end video game sells for $40 to $60 dollars, is made by a team of from 200 to _1,000_ people, and is sold to a customer base of at least _3 million_ just to break even.

So. First, making the game requires 10x to _50x_ as many people to pay. Second, the sales numbers have not climbed nearly as much.

Third. $50 USD in 1987 is worth $108.57 USD in 2017.

Fourth. Conversations on Steam and otherwise have constantly bemoaned high video game prices, encouraged waiting for sales "when the prices are _reasonable_", and a consistent unwillingness to pay around $100 for a video game.

So.

1) The cost to make an AAA or AAA+ video game has risen by 10x to 50x.
2) The price of a video game has _dropped_ by more than 50%.
3) Customers will not buy video games at a price that would support development.

The only way a video game company today, can make enough money to bring you the AAA and AAA+ video games _you want_, is to either charge around $100 USD, _minimum_, and forget sale prices... Or use payed DLC. Payed expansions. Payed upgrades. _Micro-transactions_.

Has EA gone too far? Yes! But if we're talking about greed, here?

Take a look at those fingers pointing back to you.

And me. I don't always pay full price, either.

But I'm admitting I'm part of the problem... For whatever it's worth.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;fTRSyZyT930]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTRSyZyT930[/video]
[video=youtube;TlTxR9bBnUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlTxR9bBnUc[/video]

Egil Olsen as a random street singer in Dreamfall Chapters.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> I am going to be That Guy. I am going to go there.
> 
> I...Am going to defend EA. _With statistics._
> .




Have you seen the recent news regarding Battlefront II and loot boxes in general?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/insert...d-no-good-way-to-re-monetize-it/#38c6aead1753

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-battlefront-2-loot-box-gambling-belgium/

https://gamerant.com/star-wars-battlefront-2-loot-box-hawaii/

https://gamerant.com/loot-box-gambling-australian-analyst/

all with in the last few weeks.


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> Have you seen the recent news regarding Battlefront II and loot boxes in general?
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/insert...d-no-good-way-to-re-monetize-it/#38c6aead1753
> 
> https://gamerant.com/star-wars-battlefront-2-loot-box-gambling-belgium/
> 
> https://gamerant.com/star-wars-battlefront-2-loot-box-hawaii/
> 
> https://gamerant.com/loot-box-gambling-australian-analyst/
> 
> all with in the last few weeks.



I did say EA had gone too far, did I not?

Perhaps it would be more accurate to call my post a defence of "payed expansions, DLC, micro-transactions, etc, in general" than a specific defence of EA.

However, EA is not responsible for being unable to make money with a "legitimate", single-payment price, and far too many people complain about "paid extras" without considering their own responsibility.


----------



## megamania

This is why DnD is better than video games........    Buy core set and you are good to go.


----------



## megamania

Then they release the accessories......

Is that an adventure?

An adventure path!

Figures?!?

three years later.....

new rules?  An Adventure!   An Adventure Path!  Figures!  DICE oh how nice

etc  etc  etc  etc..... with DICE!


----------



## megamania

Talked with my son about the battlefront while having pizza.  People can spend as much as 4000.00+ dollars to get cheats and bonus equipment?!?!

No wonder I have been hearing so much about Disney, EA and Battlefront as of late.


Thought I was bad with Superhero City which I spent a bit over 250.00......


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Talked with my son about the battlefront while having pizza.  People can spend as much as 4000.00+ dollars to get cheats and bonus equipment?!?!
> 
> No wonder I have been hearing so much about Disney, EA and Battlefront as of late.
> 
> 
> Thought I was bad with Superhero City which I spent a bit over 250.00......



Aside from a strong belief in the need for "devil's advocates", my post was also informed by my frustration with general attitudes towards video game prices.

That being said, EA has had, in the opinions of some, questionable business practices for over thirty years.


----------



## trappedslider

More like the majority opinion,they have won the distinction of being voted as the worst game company over the last few years.

Not be rude but how closely do you pay attention to the gaming news media?
[sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> More like the majority opinion,they have won the distinction of being voted as the worst game company over the last few years.
> 
> Not be rude but how closely do you pay attention to the gaming news media?



...Tones of dry understatement were, perhaps, not the best choice.


----------



## trappedslider

After i saw the devil's advocate i added a humorous cartoon to my post when you replied lol


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> After i saw the devil's advocate i added a humorous cartoon to my post when you replied lol



"Well, Your Honor, you must admit, 'my client' did deliver impressive graphical visuals available 'for free' in some segments of the game under discussion..."


----------



## trappedslider

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/11/28/eas-day-of-reckoning-is-here-after-star-wars-game-uproar.html ouch


----------



## Random Bystander

...It seems that ProgressQuest still exists, and is available for download.

http://progressquest.com/


----------



## jonesy

What _is_ an AAA game? Who decides which is or isn't one? When a new game comes out, where does the distinction arrive into which designation the game is felled into?


----------



## Carnifex

...I haven't posted on ENWorld in 9 years, and last time I did was to an old Hive thread.

So, er, hello again!

I wonder how many other old-timers are still around


----------



## jonesy

Welcome back and help yourself to the fridge! The contents I mean. Assuming there's still something in there.


----------



## Carnifex

Well I hope that there's nothing still in there from the last time I was here; it'd have gone a little off by now...

I'm still just trying to familiarise myself with the new-fangled layout and manner of these forums.


----------



## Random Bystander

jonesy said:


> What _is_ an AAA game? Who decides which is or isn't one? When a new game comes out, where does the distinction arrive into which designation the game is felled into?



Much like "best-selling book", except without being plastered over every "next coming of Tolkien" that gets churned out on a two-week cycle, it is a matter of observable popularity and quality.

Or in short; *Halo 1 most likely qualifies as an AAA game. **Evochron 1 most likely does not. ***Battlecruiser 3000AD sits somewhere in the middle.

* You will still find people raving over it, and how "everything past Halo 3 or maybe half-way through 4 didn't happen!"
** It was a fairly good space shooter/sim, for something made by one person, and using fairly good programmer graphics.
*** It was quite an amazing game for a new, up-coming company. It was made by one person. It could have used the polish of a team.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carnifex said:


> Well I hope that there's nothing still in there from the last time I was here; it'd have gone a little off by now...




There WAS something hiding in the darker recesses, but we sent in some newbie adventurers after it to hunt it down.  Most of them came back.  Some of them still get the shakes when someone asks for a cold brewski...


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> What _is_ an AAA game? Who decides which is or isn't one? When a new game comes out, where does the distinction arrive into which designation the game is felled into?




An AAA game (usually pronounced "triple A game") is an informal classification used for video games produced and distributed by a mid-sized or major publisher, typically having higher development and marketing budgets. AAA game development is associated with high economic risk, with high levels of sales required to obtain profitability.

In the mid 2010s the term AAA+ began to be used, describing AAA type games that generated additional revenue over time in a similar fashion to MMOs by using software as a service (SaaS) methods, such as season passes or expansion packs.

The term is analogous to the film industry term "blockbuster".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_(video_game_industry)


----------



## Random Bystander

'tis once more around that time of year.

p = X out of Y, where 0 < X <= Y
Y = 1, being an analogue of the average universe in a non-finite multiverse.
Z = Y / N, where N = 1 / p
M = ∞, or the number of universes in the multiverse

p = ∞ where Y * M

QED: Santa Clause is real.


----------



## Random Bystander

Context: The TV is on in the background.

"...if you've got chickens to throw, you've got chickens to sell."

This poster: "Ah, I see it is a perfectly ordinary day in Mayberry."


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;o21dVBqvTxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o21dVBqvTxU[/video]

GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## Random Bystander

Compared to the beginning of the year, I seem to be in a better headspace.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for those who remember, 6 years in the middle of this month I woke from the induced coma. having just survived septic shock, my next jurny was to to survive the first 6 months. next task was to prepare fore and recover from a final surgery that repaired me from the state of massive herniation. 

The final task was to get my self strong enough mentally as well as physically to be employed.

That time has finally come this week! I started a new job as of Tuesday! week one and I am doing fine!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Great to hear!


----------



## megamania

Good to hear.    Been there and still tumbling along.   Keep up the hard (but good) work.


----------



## megamania

Carnifex said:


> ...I haven't posted on ENWorld in 9 years, and last time I did was to an old Hive thread.
> 
> So, er, hello again!
> 
> I wonder how many other old-timers are still around




Welcome back


----------



## megamania

Not much happening at my end..... whatz sup people?


----------



## Random Bystander

megamania said:


> Not much happening at my end..... whatz sup people?



The cat may have worms, and is Not Happy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can't sleep. it is 1:51 am


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

3:51 and still awake myself.


----------



## trappedslider

what's sleep?


----------



## Scott DeWar

something I finally got some of.


----------



## Scott DeWar

people kept asking me if I was excited, but it was like cuddling beneath an old familiar warm blanket. I find enjoyment in working.


----------



## Random Bystander

[video=youtube;WdJg6Duzzf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdJg6Duzzf4[/video]

The question, then: Bards, and their stealth check. Natural 1...Or natural 20?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nothing like starting your day to the sound of fire alarms going off- 2 of them had bad batteries. We found the first one pretty quickly, but the second was not as obvious.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> [video=youtube;WdJg6Duzzf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdJg6Duzzf4[/video]
> 
> The question, then: Bards, and their stealth check. Natural 1...Or natural 20?




They made a movie about what happens when a rogue and bard go on their own adventure


----------



## Random Bystander

Philosophical: There is something to be said for subtlety, for planning, for preparation.

But then, there is something to be said about half an inch of iron armour, a six-foot greatsword, and the ability to wade through traps, poison, fire and flame in order to purge an Imperial Fort of goblins, by the might of Stendarr.


----------



## Random Bystander

"Yes, I fully understand that farm is important to you; however, it has waited over two decades, and I must disagree - It is not "The most important thing in a man's life".

You see, on the way to finding your Weatherleaf Farm, I ran across both a vampire nest, and a village of cultists sacrificing people to some sort of Daedra. I do not think you want me to describe such things as innocents turned into zombies, only to be impaled beside the doors as some twisted ensign, or the other foul things I saw.

But at least Dar'ma is safely back with her mother, and not about to have her heart split open in a foul sacrifice.

So you will have to excuse me if I just have not gotten all the way to your farm yet.

I hope that elucidates you on the matter."

Sadly, although Elder Scrolls 4 is, to the best of my knowledge, the height of dynamic video game NPCs, the preceding scene could not be made reality.

But it does illustrate why a Paladin should be well-spoken.

...And restrained. Very restrained. And, I should add, understanding.

The farm is quite important to them, after all.


----------



## Random Bystander

Hello, early AM, my old friend.


----------



## Random Bystander

...I shall not murder the NPCs in the "Desolate Mine" quest myself...I shall not...

A corridor full of goblins, so of course they do their best to run past the "obstacles" to get at goblins that are not even visible. Meanwhile, the goblins are focusing entirely on myself...

I think... I shall ignore the idiots, and not start the quest proper, until there is one last goblin. Then, and only then, will I be reasonably sure they will manage to get at least one thing right.

Edit: Of course. There is a gate, and it needs a key.

Edit the Second, Son of Edit: There is a log trap that is nearly guaranteed to kill at least one of them down one hallway. Run towards it and trip it first, then engage more than your fair share of goblins.

Given the way other AIs have behaved in the game in the past, I am guessing that their incompetence is deliberate; which aligns with their bosses' opinion of them.


----------



## Random Bystander

I find the competing insistences that a game must be either completely "realistic", or to never take "realism" into account, to be somewhat odd.

And, perhaps, generally more attached to and attained in theory, than in practice.

It is more likely that most groups play with levels of "realism" and "fantasy" that suit their particular tastes for the subject matter and genre at hand, and that, when pressed, I doubt the proverbial anyone would want to role-play every day of a three-month voyage.

However, I am also dubious of a conversation along these lines I have seen more than once online:

Poster: "I wish to play in the following style: [X]"

Reply: "No-one wants to play like that. Do not bother."

There is an inherent contradiction in this sequence that renders the second statement false by default... And so, if someone expressed the wish or desire to try it, it would seem reasonable to assume they could likely find at least one other person to play with.

And, to note, Dadaist fiction exists, so there are likewise those who would express the wish to play in a campaign in a campaign without a shred of reason or logic.

Also, I am exceedingly tired, as the machine which solves my sleep apnea has been undergoing parts and repairs for some time.

I hope that, when I regain some semblance of awakedness, the posts I have posted still resemble a reasonable and rational thing to say. Otherwise, I should have to apologize.

I like classic English, by which I mean a pidgin of various formalities that I find appealing and still clear for the understanding.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> I
> I like classic English, by which I mean a pidgin of various formalities that I find appealing and still clear for the understanding.




what is you native language?


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> what is you native language?



That would also be English - Although as an abstract thinker, everything is translated coming and going.

I can yak at ya in casual, real-people English to - Is all goin' through a babel fish anyway.  I mean, you say what is your native language, an' I be hearing somethin' like "communication: subset [original/base] - identity: query", although dat's a summation of somethin' that don' have words, anyways.

I jes likes bein' formal, sometimes.  I mean, if you really want, I could try to communicate in abstract at all times, but that might get a bit wearying on us both, as that part of my brain is a bit far from the part that IO's the words.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hmmm, so that Is the tail of a fish I see sticking out of your ear then! do you have your towel and 'don't panic button' with you?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Screw the fish & towel, I just keep sending me the beer!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;0cJFjLoiSOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cJFjLoiSOc[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> Hmmm, so that Is the tail of a fish I see sticking out of your ear then! do you have your towel and 'don't panic button' with you?



I do indeed have a towel nearby, and that button is helpful when dealing with the PTSD.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;ZigVv-TvQxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZigVv-TvQxg[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Of _course_ the black guy was only there to show the seriousness of the situation...


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Of _course_ the black guy was only there to show the seriousness of the situation...




He also wasn't in the first one [video=youtube;YIGEwAuWpB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIGEwAuWpB8[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Santa is both a stalker and homewrecker. As for evidence : 
Stalking :"He sees you when you're sleeping. He knows when you're awake. He knows if you've been bad or good."
Homewrecker :"Then I saw mommy tickle Santa Claus
Underneath his beard so snowy white
Oh, what a laugh it would have been
If Daddy had only seen
Mommy kissing Santa Claus last night"


----------



## megamania

Have a Happy Holiday everyone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Indeed!  Happy holidays!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;qpMlqefPADg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpMlqefPADg[/video]


----------



## megamania

Christmas was VERY good this year.   Guess I advanced to the "Nice" list finally.

3 boosters of Maze of Death,  Hitman's Bodyguard and a laptop computer!


----------



## Random Bystander

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Happy holidays all! I leave you with this inspiring music.

[video=youtube;t039p6xqutU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Spoiler'd, as it may not be to everyones taste.
[sblock]"Merry had little Christmas dinner...

...And a little Christmas cheer...

...And a little Christmas drunk tank."[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

My first comment on En World on the new computer


----------



## megamania

After watching Weird Al's video I feel like playing Fallout......


----------



## Random Bystander

I have rediscovered the EggNogShake.

Turtles are rapidly becoming an endangered chocolate in the house.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know if I ever mentioned it here or not, but last year, I found what I feel is the best spike got eggnog.  Properly mixed, it tastes like you’re drinking a damn cookie!


----------



## Scott DeWar

When i first saw that pic I was thinking you were saying:


----------



## megamania

Just playin' around .

Converting Torg to 3.5.

Not so easy.


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

I'm seriously tempted to write up a demiplane idea I have floating around. Kinda a weapons lab of some long-dead mage that is beginning to spill into the material plane.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Just playin' around .
> 
> Converting Torg to 3.5.
> 
> Not so easy.




I can’t imagine it would be.  What’s your goal?


----------



## Random Bystander

ArchfiendBobbie said:


> I'm seriously tempted to write up a demiplane idea I have floating around. Kinda a weapons lab of some long-dead mage that is beginning to spill into the material plane.



I think I shall leave this here, for _no reason at all_...
[video=youtube;oEZh88vz8b8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEZh88vz8b8[/video]


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Random Bystander said:


> I think I shall leave this here, for _no reason at all_...
> [video=youtube;oEZh88vz8b8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEZh88vz8b8[/video]




The mage was from Chult, so very appropriate XD


----------



## Random Bystander

While 30-meter tall battlemechs are, realistically speaking, "artillery practice", 7 to 10 meter-tall battlemechs are rather more practical for the following reasons:

1) Broken and hilly terrain. I am given to understand that tanks, and tankers, hate broken and hilly terrain.
2) Changing the load-out for a tank is generally either impossible, very difficult, or only trivial changes are possible. Changing the loud-out for a battlemech is, theoretically at least, no more difficult than changing the loud-out for an infantry soldier.
3) At 7-10 meters, a battlemech would not be much less "stealthy" than a tank, and can, theoretically, take the same sorts of obscured positions as infantry soldiers.
4) Hands can be surprisingly useful.
5) Grenades and other thrown bombs. Tanks are generally not also "instant mortar platforms".
6) Theoretically, at least, a brain-machine interface or more mechanical interface makes it difficult to create a more intuitive and easy-to-understand interfacecontrol scheme.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> While 100-foot tall battlemechs are, realistically speaking, "artillery practice", 7 to 10 meter-tall battlemechs are rather more practical for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Broken and hilly terrain. I am given to understand that tanks, and tankers, hate broken and hilly terrain.
> 2) Changing the load-out for a tank is generally either impossible, very difficult, or only trivial changes are possible. Changing the loud-out for a battlemech is, theoretically at least, no more difficult than changing the loud-out for an infantry soldier.
> 3) At 7-10 meters, a battlemech would not be much less "stealthy" than a tank, and can, theoretically, take the same sorts of obscured positions as infantry soldiers.
> 4) Hands can be surprisingly useful.
> 5) Grenades and other thrown bombs. Tanks are generally not also "instant mortar platforms".
> 6) Theoretically, at least, a brain-machine interface or more mechanical interface makes it difficult to create a more intuitive and easy-to-understand interfacecontrol scheme.




Given your opening about the impracticality of 100’ tall mecha, don’t you mean 7-10 “feet” tall as opposed to “meters”?  A.K.A. “2-3” meters?


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Given your opening about the impracticality of 100’ tall mecha, don’t you mean 7-10 “feet” tall as opposed to “meters”?  A.K.A. “2-3” meters?



I have no idea why you are pointing out my mischievous desire to trip people up with different measurement systems.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can’t imagine it would be.  What’s your goal?




I enjoyed Torg and wanted a change from Eberron.  Unfortunately, half of my players refuse to do anything but 3.5.

sigh


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I feel your pain.  I mean, I love 3.5Ed- it’s my favorite iteration of D&D- but there are other _great_ games out there.

And the group I’ve been in since 1998 (don’t know if we’re still a legit group) played D&D almost exclusively.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I feel your pain.  I mean, I love 3.5Ed- it’s my favorite iteration of D&D- but there are other _great_ games out there.
> 
> And the group I’ve been in since 1998 (don’t know if we’re still a legit group) played D&D almost exclusively.




Like Pathfinder


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, I liked a lot of the 3.5 cousins, and planned to make a massive cross-rules homebrew, cherry picking my favorite elements.  But along the way, I kinda lost the spark.  I had plans, but didn’t want to flesh them out...and some worked better in non-D&D rulesets.  I wanted to play other games...in other genres.

Then my group went on a poker kick.   

I enjoy poker, but I don’t take it as seriously as these guys do.  I mean, you’ll probably never see any of them on the WPT,  but they do often vacation with their families at casinos and play well enough to break even or come out ahead.  I mean, covering ALL of their expenses for travel, lodging, etc.

The funniest thing is, I am not a good poker player.  But as good as they are, when I play them when I’m drinking, they can’t read me as well, and I come out ahead.  It’s uncanny.


----------



## trappedslider

So this is a thing or was 

I know Apple's T&C includes "You also agree that you will not use these products for any purposes prohibited by United States law, including, without limitation, the development, design, manufacture, or production of nuclear, missile, or chemical or biological weapons."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I’m screwed, then.


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Eh, souls are overrated. I've got, like, 20 of them.


----------



## Random Bystander

...Er. If one should perhaps have signed that Apple license, and perchance have a spare Death Star lying around...?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been collecting immortal souls for quite a few millennia now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Do you put them in Mylar sleeves?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nope, they are in special sealed glass vessels so I can look at  them when I feel like it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], it just occurred to me .. .. .. .. ..you typed that at 0424 hrs. What are you doing up at this time?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Typing stuff on the internet, duh!

I don’t sleep much.  Never did.  According to my parents, they found this out when I was an infant.  They told the pediatrician that they had finally gotten me to sleep through the night, and she asked them how much I was sleeping.  Normal, healthy infants sleep when they’re not being fed and the like; @20 hours.  

Apparently, I was sleeping 8.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh wow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doing some this’n’that about the house.  Turned on the TV for some background entertainment and the Avengers is on.  It’s towards the end, but I did get to see the 2 funniest gags: Hulk sucker punching Thor, and Hulk using Loki like a cartoon rag-doll.  Good times!

Now back to doin’ stuff.


----------



## megamania

When I collect my souls I place them in jars and seal them with wax.  If they give me a dirty look I shake the jar harshly.    It is quite satisfying.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Scott DeWar

those bears are not bare at all.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Scott DeWar




----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Scott DeWar




----------



## trappedslider

ugh with the puns  so i reposted my setting crystalshore http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?607991-Crystalshore-2-0


----------



## jonesy

Roses taste funny,
Bears are brown,
Don't climb a tree,
Unless you're a squirrel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, our fire alarms went off twice within an hour.  Two of the three that set them all off the first time were the same ones that went off last month.  The batteries in those were to expire in Dec 2018.  After the first false alarm tonight, we replaced them with 2019s.

Clearly, the S.O.B.s are defective.

Assuming we don’t die in a fire, I’m replacing them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaaand the third one went off again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Roses taste funny,
> Bears are brown,
> Don't climb a tree,
> Unless you're a squirrel.


----------



## Random Bystander

Happy new year!

Glad to be on this forum again, I haven't been since yesterday.

..What? That _was_ last year!


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Happy New Year, all!

Now, it's time to lead the Revolution to glorious victory over...

Wait, hold on...

Crap. The death ray and doom cannon are _still_ suffering BSODs in their guidance software.

Oh well. Revolution delayed until next year while we work the bugs out.


----------



## Random Bystander

ArchfiendBobbie said:


> Happy New Year, all!
> 
> Now, it's time to lead the Revolution to glorious victory over...
> 
> Wait, hold on...
> 
> Crap. The death ray and doom cannon are _still_ suffering BSODs in their guidance software.
> 
> Oh well. Revolution delayed until next year while we work the bugs out.



That's why you use Linux for IT software.

I just spent an hour and a half rewriting code. It now does the exact same thing as before, only better.


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Random Bystander said:


> That's why you use Linux for IT software.
> 
> I just spent an hour and a half rewriting code. It now does the exact same thing as before, only better.




I would, but Linus Torvald thretened to due me if I did. He apparently doesn't support insane dictators taking over the world. Microsoft, on the other hand...


----------



## Random Bystander

ArchfiendBobbie said:


> I would, but Linus Torvald thretened to due me if I did. He apparently doesn't support insane dictators taking over the world. Microsoft, on the other hand...



I think you're being unfair to Mr. Gates.

As far as I know, he was never insane.


----------



## Random Bystander

Went for a walk. After a little ways, I realized that I was coding things wrong, but that my current approach had advantages.

A little ways later, I realized I could combine the two approaches to get the best of both with only a little extra code, and have fewer virtual function calls.

Today is a good day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bad code?  You need some chicken soup!


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bad code?  You need some chicken soup!



For bad code, I like talking to a ducky.

Edit: Dear journal, as someone relatively new to C++, I was not quite aware of just how optimized the compiler could be.

Today, I saw it optimize away eight different string comparisons.

My combined solution is quite a bit less necessary than I thought...Although still faster.

In closing, some things seem easier to do in C++ than in C#.


----------



## trappedslider

Dear Journal:

Hello. I am the Crown Prince of Nigeria. I have recently come into a large fortune, but...


----------



## megamania

Happy New Year !!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> Dear Journal:
> 
> Hello. I am the Crown Prince of Nigeria. I have recently come into a large fortune, but...




Dear Mr. Crown Prince of Nigeria,

     I am the minister of finance of Nigeria. How may I be of service?


----------



## trappedslider

I wonder if the country of Nigeria factors in 419 scams as part of their GDP...


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, we do!


----------



## Random Bystander

Current location: In Somnia.

It can be a difficult place to leave...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> Current location: In Somnia.
> 
> It can be a difficult place to leave...




It can be a puzzle, for sure.  You should sleep on it.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It can be a puzzle, for sure.  You should sleep on it.



Thank you. You are very helpful in an alternate universe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Me am doctor at the Mayo Clinic on Bizarro World.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Me am doctor at the Mayo Clinic on Bizarro World.



...So are you not a doctor, or not at the Mayo Clinic? 

Dear Journal: C++

int value = 0;
...
value -= (value < min) * (value - min);
value -= (value > max) * (value - max);

Because if statements contain a jump instruction, therefore are slow.


----------



## megamania

Watching Pacific Rim and working on Storyhours and future adventures on my new laptop while eating Chili and beer.

Its looking like a really good day off from work so far.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kind of like the Lazlo Letters by Don Novello...

[video=youtube;_QdPW8JrYzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QdPW8JrYzQ&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Random Bystander

Two cows are standing in a field. One of them turns to the other and says, "So, what do you think of the application of complex manifolds to Faster-Than-Light theory?"

The other cow turns, looks at the first cow for a while...

...

..."Mooo!"

Then goes back to eating grass.

---------------

This moment brought to you by Farside nostalgia.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I have an idea for a new story and character ,however i'm horrible when choosing names.The character is a thief who is in it for the thrill and reward. She doesn't kill kids and she has magical wrist bracers that extend into short swords that are gifts from her dead father who was also a thief. The names i'm looking at are : Nikora or Kyleigh or Stormie,Cristal, Carina


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Of those, I like the first and last most.  “Stormie/Stormy” could be someone’s pet name for her, though.  Like her Mom, in flashbacks and dreams.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Of those, I like the first and last most.  “Stormie/Stormy” could be someone’s pet name for her, though.  Like her Mom, in flashbacks and dreams.




Nikora is the Maori version of Nicole...Stormie...due to her grey eyes...yes.....yes....


----------



## trappedslider

Here's the description. I'm planning on setting this story in my Crystalshore city. 
  Nikora Everett stands at 5’10 with grey eyes and short black hair that is often tied into a ponytail. She has a tattoo of crossed swords with the names of her parents on each blade on the back of her neck. She’s 33. She normally dresses in casual clothes such as a shirt and pants, with black leather boots.  On her right wrist is a solid silver bracelet with a matching one on her left. The bracelets are a magical gift from her father, when she utters the word “Volund” they extend into two short blades.  She’s a thief (unknown to her boss) along with being a worker at a local tavern, both her father Seng Everett mother Carina Everett were well-known artificers who sadly perished in a fire due to one of their projects exploding when Nikora was a teen. She joined a thief’s guild both as a way to support herself, after finding out that while she had some magical talent it wasn’t up to the same level as her parents; and as something to do.  Her minor talent enable her to pick locks by pressing her hand against either the door or the lock itself.  She also was trained in sword fighting hence the bracelets given to her from her father on a birthday. Her demeanor is laid back and easy going. She often has a smirk on her face. She realized she also needed some sort of cover and got employed the popular tavern “Demon’s Run”.


----------



## jonesy

I saw all three versions of Casino Royale today. The first two (1954 and 1967) were on tv here and the 2006 one I have on DVD.

It's kind of amazing how the same story can have such different adaptations.

The original with Barry Nelson was almost like watching an episode of the 1960's Mission Impossible tv show. Interestingly there's no Vesper Lynd to be seen, even though she was in the book. Parts of the role are taken over by this Valerie Mathis character.

The second one is just a straight up goof ball comedy mess. So much stuff happens at the end that I was seriously trying to find a kitchen sink somewhere in that final "battle".

And the new one is so serious that the contrast to the other two is eye-watering. It does appear to be the closest to the story in the book.


----------



## Random Bystander

I am simultaneously exhausted, and wide-awake.

Hello, insomnia. We meet again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not supposed to be up for 2 more hours and cannot sleep. this has been regular for about two months now


----------



## jonesy

I̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶e̶x̶t̶r̶a̶ ̶c̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶H̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶W̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶g̶o̶g̶.̶c̶o̶m̶.̶ ̶I̶f̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶,̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶l̶y̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶I̶'̶l̶l̶ ̶P̶M̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶u̶c̶k̶y̶ ̶f̶a̶s̶t̶e̶s̶t̶.̶

T̶h̶e̶ ̶c̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶f̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶J̶a̶n̶u̶a̶r̶y̶ ̶9̶t̶h̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶e̶x̶p̶i̶r̶e̶s̶.̶ ̶I̶ ̶g̶o̶t̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶c̶e̶n̶t̶ ̶w̶i̶n̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶s̶a̶l̶e̶,̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶ ̶a̶l̶r̶e̶a̶d̶y̶ ̶o̶w̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶.̶

T̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶t̶u̶r̶n̶-̶b̶a̶s̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶a̶c̶t̶i̶c̶a̶l̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶d̶ ̶w̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶h̶e̶a̶v̶y̶ ̶s̶u̶p̶e̶r̶n̶a̶t̶u̶r̶a̶l̶ ̶e̶l̶e̶m̶e̶n̶t̶s̶.̶ ̶D̶e̶m̶o̶n̶ ̶c̶o̶w̶b̶o̶y̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶i̶t̶e̶r̶a̶l̶ ̶d̶e̶a̶l̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶v̶i̶l̶.̶


----------



## megamania

I see the Hive Mind is wandering and traveling nearly everywhere today.

Its Storyhour and story plots for me.  Making an Impure Princess today.   Damned aberrational lords and their minions.  Always messing with human genetics


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will be wandering about to visit family this weekend, so take care all !


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> I will be wandering about to visit family this weekend, so take care all !



Yes, when a Miscatonic U. Professor's family visit, we should all take care!


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie

Random Bystander said:


> Yes, when a Miscatonic U. Professor's family visit, we should all take care!




The Doom That Came to ENWorld?


----------



## megamania

Finished the game for now.  Didn't kill any players this time.   (Tyson will be missed)   Nothing like being attacked by a Giant Dire Catfish however.


----------



## megamania

Damned Catfish.......


----------



## jonesy

jonesy said:


> I̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶e̶x̶t̶r̶a̶ ̶c̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶H̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶W̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶g̶o̶g̶.̶c̶o̶m̶.̶ ̶I̶f̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶,̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶l̶y̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶I̶'̶l̶l̶ ̶P̶M̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶u̶c̶k̶y̶ ̶f̶a̶s̶t̶e̶s̶t̶.̶
> 
> T̶h̶e̶ ̶c̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶f̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶J̶a̶n̶u̶a̶r̶y̶ ̶9̶t̶h̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶e̶x̶p̶i̶r̶e̶s̶.̶ ̶I̶ ̶g̶o̶t̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶c̶e̶n̶t̶ ̶w̶i̶n̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶s̶a̶l̶e̶,̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶ ̶a̶l̶r̶e̶a̶d̶y̶ ̶o̶w̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶.̶
> 
> T̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶t̶u̶r̶n̶-̶b̶a̶s̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶a̶c̶t̶i̶c̶a̶l̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶d̶ ̶w̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶h̶e̶a̶v̶y̶ ̶s̶u̶p̶e̶r̶n̶a̶t̶u̶r̶a̶l̶ ̶e̶l̶e̶m̶e̶n̶t̶s̶.̶ ̶D̶e̶m̶o̶n̶ ̶c̶o̶w̶b̶o̶y̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶i̶t̶e̶r̶a̶l̶ ̶d̶e̶a̶l̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶v̶i̶l̶.̶



S̶o̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶t̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶r̶y̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶a̶l̶r̶e̶a̶d̶y̶ ̶g̶o̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶n̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶s̶a̶l̶e̶,̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶i̶n̶t̶e̶r̶e̶s̶t̶e̶d̶?̶ ̶2̶ ̶d̶a̶y̶s̶ ̶l̶e̶f̶t̶ ̶u̶n̶t̶i̶l̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶c̶o̶d̶e̶ ̶e̶x̶p̶i̶r̶e̶s̶.̶


----------



## Scott DeWar

Random Bystander said:


> Yes, when a Miscatonic U. Professor's family visit, we should all take care!



 no, no. I went to visit them!


----------



## Random Bystander

Scott DeWar said:


> no, no. I went to visit them!



Ok, then. Have fun and do not be too much of a humanitarian!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Miskatonic University probably has the most interesting and unusual parent’s weekends, alumni events and class reunions.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Miskatonic University probably has the most interesting and unusual parent’s weekends, alumni events and class reunions.



And, I imagine, mauls.


----------



## Scott DeWar

our sports arena is out of this world!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Random Bystander

People in Canada do not, exactly... die. Sometimes, though, when the fog or snow rolls in, thick and heavy, we... lose a few people.

Do not answer the door if they come calling again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Canadian undead are pretty polite about the whole thing, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

they have Hastr and robot pigeons reversed.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm more concerned about the letter "G"


----------



## megamania

Miskatonic University art classes require one to sign wavers........


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Miskatonic University art classes require one to sign wavers .. .. .. .. ..in the blood of the signer.




FIFY


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 92747





  The Caitlin R. Kiernan novel, _Daughter of Hounds_, is set in Providence, Rhode Island. It is a story about.... Ghouls.


Clearly, this is merely just a silly coincidence, and not evidence of any sort of conspiracy to cover up the 54 suspicious unsolved deaths last year that were absolutely not in any way connected to cannibalistic undead.



< he says, gnawing on a femur >


----------



## Random Bystander

So, what do people do, instead of... dying; in Indiana?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> The Caitlin R. Kiernan novel, _Daughter of Hounds_, is set in Providence, Rhode Island. It is a story about.... Ghouls.
> 
> 
> Clearly, this is merely just a silly coincidence, and not evidence of any sort of conspiracy to cover up the 54 suspicious unsolved deaths last year that were absolutely not in any way connected to cannibalistic undead.
> 
> 
> 
> < he says, gnawing on a femur >




Got a cousin out there who was in the Ghoul Scouts.  Their cookies...smelled funny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> So, what do people do, instead of... dying; in Indiana?




What do the Hoosier folk do
To help them live on when they’re blue?
The shepard who is ailing, the milkmaid who is hung
The sad one who is wailing from shooting his lung
When they're beset and besieged
The folk not noblessly obliged
However do they manage to bear their weary lot?
Oh, what do Hoosier folk do we do not?

I have been informed by those who know them well
They find undeath in quite a clever way
When they're sorely pressed, they whistle for a spell
And whistling seems to summon up their ley
And that’s what Hoosier folk do
So they say

They whistle?

So they say
_*whistle*_


----------



## Random Bystander

..._Faeries_...


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> So, what do people do, instead of... dying; in Indiana?




They go to the other states and die duh


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Got a cousin out there who was in the Ghoul Scouts.  Their cookies...smelled funny.




 That's because they're made from real clowns, not those crappy artificial clown-substitutes...


----------



## Random Bystander

trappedslider said:


> They go to the other states and die duh



I suppose that's probably safer.


----------



## Random Bystander

The CombatCon 2017 Steel Longsword Finals: 
[video=youtube;z0i_3qeTIXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0i_3qeTIXg[/video]

To clear up possible confusion, I was not there. I do not have the health or money for the hobby.  The video is posted as a display of good longsword technique. Possibly not good judging technique, but the judges were all volunteers, so we can forgive them that.

I especially like the second match for a display of the utility of "snap" or "quick" attacks. A "snap cut" to the leading leg, and a "snap thrust" to the torso; both coming too unexpectedly and too quickly for the opponent to block.


----------



## Random Bystander

Sword-fighting seems to favour aggression; that is, from what I can see, the more aggressive fighter tends to win, and possibly daunt the less aggressive fighter. This also seems to hold for other forms of martial arts.


----------



## jonesy

I'm a little dragon
Have no doubt
Here is my tail
Here is my snout
When I get all steamed up
Flames I spout
Fan me well to cool me out


----------



## Random Bystander

Please explain this to me: How do people sell second-hand items on EBay for equal to or more money than the item could be purchased new??

...I am afraid I already know the answer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Supply, demand, and human irrationally.


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Supply, demand, and human irrationally.



Hmm... "Even though there is an equivalent item being sold for new, I *must* _have this exact item_!"

I can see that. It does not cover when that exact item is also being sold new, however.


----------



## trappedslider

Random Bystander said:


> Please explain this to me: How do people sell second-hand items on EBay for equal to or more money than the item could be purchased new??
> 
> ...I am afraid I already know the answer.




I'm guessing you missed the cases of a few folks who sold EVERYTHING they had on ebay and started all over again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random Bystander said:


> Hmm... "Even though there is an equivalent item being sold for new, I *must* _have this exact item_!"
> 
> I can see that. It does not cover when that exact item is also being sold new, however.



Why are you putting artificial limitations on “irrationality”?*

I remember standing in the checkout line in a comic store in Austin, about to purchase my copy of “The Death of Superman” when people leaving the store with theirs were offering $200 for the copies others were about to buy.


* which, BTW, is what I meant when Autocorrect edited “irrationally “ into its place...


----------



## Random Bystander

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Why are you putting artificial limitations on “irrationality”?*
> 
> I remember standing in the checkout line in a comic store in Austin, about to purchase my copy of “The Death of Superman” when people leaving the store with theirs were offering $200 for the copies others were about to buy.
> 
> 
> * which, BTW, is what I meant when Autocorrect edited “irrationally “ into its place...



I just want to complain about stupid people. And scammers.

If we cannot complain about stupid people and scammers, what is left?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not getting any.

Money/prices

These kids today

Weather


----------



## Scott DeWar

government


----------



## megamania

Random Bystander said:


> Please explain this to me: How do people sell second-hand items on EBay for equal to or more money than the item could be purchased new??
> 
> ...I am afraid I already know the answer.




Greed, opportunity, easy money, and the list goes on.


----------



## megamania

Just finished season 7 of Game of Thrones.    Several "Wow!" moments but otherwise just okay.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My work pathfinder group is so pittiful that the game is funny due to the gm being a rat bastard.

We survived our first encounter with goblins... Which almost tpked us.  We survived because my character fell into the fire during round one and in round two decided to throw a flaming log at a goblin, starting a forest fire in round 6.  My character was ko'ed by a gob, and two party members were taken out by our druid who rolled two 1s while trying to shoot at goblins attacking party members, one party member  fled and the other, a gnome, barely survived combat after spending the entire fight riding on a goblin's back as he tried stabbing it while the other goblins tried sniping him.

The adventure ended with our characters being gearless in a village just outside the now burnt down forest after my character and the gnome convinced a guy in a wagon to save us.


----------



## megamania

I may be here than ever.   My back and knees are out.   Lost use of my legs last week.  MRI this morning.   Find out soon what is wrong and if I still have a job.

Never a dull moment


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Praying for you, mega.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Basically burned a bridge tonight.  Well, it got burned from both ends.  Left a game group I’ve been a part of since @1998.

Truth is, though, we hadn’t played an RPG since June 2016 or so.  I liked most of the guys in the group, but we were very out of synch.  At least from my perspective.

Don’t know how I feel about it, yet.  One guy I’ve known since the mid-1980s, but we haven’t been as tight as we were for a few years now.


----------



## megamania

This happens to all of us.   I miss the ARGGH of 1999-2004  (Arlington Regional Gaming Group HQ)

Group got too big and the way the GM split up the group left a sour taste in our mouths.   From 17 players he would only support five and they were all of his happy go lucky type.    No discussion.... just done.

Still say Hi when I see him but nothing more....nothing less.


----------



## megamania

Finally found and got the new Nolzer's Beholder but now I have Painter's Block.    Siiiiiggh.......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This too, shall pass.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## jonesy

It's funny 'cause it's true. Dino-descendants (that is, mostly birds) still outnumber humans by hundred- or even thousandfold.

Quoth the raven, nevermore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OTOH, we eat them now.  The world turned upside down!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OTOH, we eat them now.  The world turned upside down!




baked chicken

roast duck

bacon wrapped stuffed quail

deep fried turkey


----------



## megamania

The thought that my Chicken Nuggets used to hunt things like me down......    Curious.... Am I good in BarBQ, Sweet & Sour or Mustard?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mustard...with a leeeeetle bit of honey.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actually, the best McNugget dipping sauce ever tasted by me was a mix of honey, black pepper, and Chinese hot oil.  Actually, a _particular_ hot oil: the restaurant in question added pan-seared garlic and ginger to the chili flakes, so when combined with a sweeter fluid- like a fruit purée or the aforementioned honey- delivered a symphony of flavors.


----------



## megamania

Foooood..........


----------



## megamania

Finally started to paint last night while watching TV.      Looks good.   Always encourageing when a player stops by, sees what I am painting, and quickly becomes fearful of future storys  

Beholder and four Mind Flayers.......


----------



## Mad_Jack

My internet was down yesterday and I had some time to kill. So I fired up _Oblivion_ for awhile.

A couple years back, the last time I played, I had gotten bored and decided to duplicate a number of copies of a zero-weight green mage's hood, and place it on everyone's heads in this one castle by reverse-pickpocketing it into their inventory (which you can only do with zero-weight items)... I will gleefully spend hours doing goofy things in games where I can't be bothered to spend thirty minutes doing a mission or quest. Ever since then, I'd been sort of half-seriously contemplating putting hats on _everyone in the Imperial City_, just for giggles. And the challenge of doing it.

Yesterday, I went for it...

And thus began the Plague of Hats.... 






Fully half the city including the Archmage himself and all of the guards are now wearing hats. It's taken me about three days to do it. And I plan to finish it before the end of the week.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soooo... you’re not Robin Hood, you’re Givin’ Hood?


----------



## trappedslider

That pun made me throw up a little in my mouth


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You’re just jealous.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm pretty sure I saw a mod somewhere way back when that included the Green Bay Packers cheesehead hats, but I'm too lazy to go hunting for it.
Given the truly obnoxious amount of adult-oriented mods for Oblivion, they're lucky the green hood is all I'm making them wear on their heads, lol...


----------



## jonesy

I wonder what T-Rex tastes like. Is it more like turkey, or is it like ostrich?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d guess it would be more like one of the raptors or corvids.  Not necessarily tasty.  Not necessarily icky, though, either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

probably tough and stringy


----------



## Mad_Jack

jonesy said:


> I wonder what T-Rex tastes like. Is it more like turkey, or is it like ostrich?




 Sort of  like vinyl, and cardboard....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Sort of  like vinyl, and cardboard....
> 
> View attachment 93282




Soooo...exactly like Deep Purple, then!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m in a doctor’s waiting room, having brought Mom for an appointment.

*Someone* smells like a litter box.  I’m not sure it’s one of the current occupants, because they’re actually moving people through with speed.

But the stench lingers on...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and now that I’m virtually alone in here, the front desk people have started spraying certain chairs.


----------



## jonesy

Maybe it's the bird.. I mean, T-Rex flu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;dopyU7HthvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dopyU7HthvM&sns=em[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

so this literally happened https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...-bans-the-use-of-the-word-literally/23345369/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> so this literally happened https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...-bans-the-use-of-the-word-literally/23345369/




And they literally went out of business.


----------



## Mad_Jack

So, this is apparently a Viking game called "Jomswikinger"...

The two contestants take turns trying to hit each other with a bag stuffed full of clothes or other soft object, while always keeping their hands on the chest. Before each person swings, they get to ask the other one, "May I hit you with my salted fish?", and the person must answer them - sort of like a two-man game of Marco Polo. The first one to score three hits wins.

[video=youtube;nzvyVE1eiGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=nzvyVE1eiGU[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> So, this is apparently a Viking game called "Jomswikinger"...
> 
> The two contestants take turns trying to hit each other with a bag stuffed full of clothes or other soft object, while always keeping their hands on the chest. Before each person swings, they get to ask the other one, "May I hit you with my salted fish?", and the person must answer them - sort of like a two-man game of Marco Polo. The first one to score three hits wins.
> 
> [video=youtube;nzvyVE1eiGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=nzvyVE1eiGU[/video]




...thus providing insight as to the origins of the word, “assault”...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“The Lost Art of Forehead Sweat”- the most recent episode of _The X Files_- is probably going to go down as a classic.  Lots of fun stuff going on, especially in the background.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## megamania

Tomorrow I go see the back doctor.   Hope it will be an Out patient operation.


----------



## megamania

Which to watch tonight.... Wrestling or State of the Union..... both made up over dramatized drool playing fans into boos and cheers.....


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Which to watch tonight.... Wrestling or State of the Union..... both made up over dramatized drool playing fans into boos and cheers.....



I was told that it was real and not acting at all, but I refuse to believe that.

The wrestling on the other hand..


----------



## Mad_Jack

I have decided that What The World Needs is a comedy-action tv show called *NinJoe*, about a trailerpark-living redneck slacker named Joe Watkins from Kentucky who suddenly finds himself endowed with all the mystical skills of a ninja after drinking an ancient bottle of sake his grandaddy brought home from WWII, and decides to travel around the South in a busted old 1972 Pinto hatchback painted like the General Lee, righting wrongs and fighting crime with a sword made from the leafspring off his grandaddy's old '32 Ford pickup...





(You know you'd totally watch it.)


----------



## trappedslider

speaking of ninjas [video=youtube;vD6DpkuDUGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD6DpkuDUGE[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I have decided that What The World Needs is a comedy-action tv show called *NinJoe*, about a trailerpark-living redneck slacker named Joe Watkins from Kentucky who suddenly finds himself endowed with all the mystical skills of a ninja after drinking an ancient bottle of sake his grandaddy brought home from WWII, and decides to travel around the South in a busted old 1972 Pinto hatchback painted like the General Lee, righting wrongs and fighting crime with a sword made from the leafspring off his grandaddy's old '32 Ford pickup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You know you'd totally watch it.)




Yes.  Yes I would.

I’d also watch *NinJew*, in which a mild mannered world-wandering rabbi teaches Torah-based life lessons during the day, and slings throwing Stars of David at miscreants by night.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mad_Jack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that What The World Needs is a comedy-action tv show called *NinJoe*, about a trailerpark-living redneck slacker named Joe Watkins from Kentucky who suddenly finds himself endowed with all the mystical skills of a ninja after drinking an ancient bottle of sake his grandaddy brought home from WWII, and decides to travel around the South in a busted old 1972 Pinto hatchback painted like the General Lee, righting wrongs and fighting crime with a sword made from the leafspring off his grandaddy's old '32 Ford pickup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You know you'd totally watch it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes I would.
> 
> I’d also watch *NinJew*, in which a mild mannered world-wandering rabbi teaches Torah-based life lessons during the day, and slings throwing Stars of David at miscreants by night.
Click to expand...


And then the two meet in a crossover where they discover the *NinJinn*, a 2000-year old genie in a bottle, who gained the knowledge of the shinobi while travelling in search of her lost astronaut husband.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and that crossover would be called the *NinJam*.




...theme music by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Based on the inevitable success of ALL of these shows, the network would want to capitalize on the theme with something for daytime TV.  Thus would be created the stealth cooking show, *NinChew*.

This would quickly be followed by a retro-style chart topping music & dance show, *NinJuke*, featuring choreography like you’ve never seen before..._because you haven’t_.  And you won’t, until it’s too late.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now for something completely different.

https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/fruit_collider.png


----------



## megamania

Wow

Talking to the neurosurgeon himself I have come to realize how serious my condition is.  The main artery in my spine that brings good blood to my lower body and legs is pinched.  The excess blood is being rerouted into my veins.   This is much of the pain I am experiencing in my back.   As for the lack of good blood, this is why my legs ache and are weak including one night of losing use of them.  If I don't do the surgery (s) I can become paralyzed.

They hope to succeed with a minor operation of feeding a tube up my iliac artery to the spot in the spine and literally super glue the hole and relieve the pressure.

If this fails then it gets dicey.  They will cut through my back, drill into my spine, and apply glue that way.   Either way, permanent damage could be done leading to the loss of my legs.

#@%$& So here we go again....operation on the 12th.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> and now for something completely different.
> 
> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/fruit_collider.png



[video=youtube;5tB9ZZBUcv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tB9ZZBUcv4[/video]

Happy, happy, happy.. flutes?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> They hope to succeed with a minor operation of feeding a tube up my iliac artery to the spot in the spine and literally super glue the hole and relieve the pressure.



Yikes.. IANAS, but that doesn't sound minor at all.

I hope it works, man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;5tB9ZZBUcv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tB9ZZBUcv4[/video]
> 
> Happy, happy, happy.. flutes?




it does sound like they are saying flutes!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;zqbSbXeiWWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqbSbXeiWWA[/video] 80's throwback!


----------



## Scott DeWar

in case you missed the space x launch today, here is a vid of it:

Space X Launch


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> in case you missed the space x launch today, here is a vid of it:
> 
> Space X Launch




Here's what followed


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Given some of the imagery from the cameras on SpaceX’s “Starman”:

[video=youtube;izQeUICcmZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQeUICcmZo&sns=em[/video]

...I can’t help but think _some_one had *this* in mind:

[video=youtube;DWMPe3wF9jQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWMPe3wF9jQ&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thing the heavy metal one is better


----------



## trappedslider

my favorite quote about it that I've seen is "Sorry about American exceptionalism, but we're too busy launching luxury cars to other planets".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

But it isn’t actually going TO another planet, just AT it.  It isn’t going to land on Mars, AFAIK.  If it _is_, then they missed an opportunity...

They should have developed a Tesla SUV and launched IT instead.  Imagine their ads about serious, “out-of-this-world” off-roading experiences.


----------



## trappedslider

Just need to replace the truck....


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've seen it proposed on another forum that Elon Musk is actually the Loc-Nar...


----------



## jonesy

Noel Fielding, everyone.


----------



## megamania

Spaceballs Winnabago.....


----------



## megamania

Today's game went completely off the tracks.  The next three adventures were designed for a rapid go-go-go action.  Instead, a PC was killed and the unstable CN / CE character violated her dead body then looted her goods.  Violation meaning.... he flailed the Dragonmark off her hand and arm to study later.......

WTF Dan.......  WTF......

Tim's remaining character just walked in and discovered her and saw the removed skin wound.  He knows only Dan's character was with her during the battle.

Stopped there.  Sunday we pick up with a possible PC vs PC to the death battle...... instead of saving innocent people frpom raiding and experimenting aberrations.

Welcome to DMing.


----------



## megamania

Ugh!  Instead of gaming Dan and Tim got called into work.   Tomorrow I leave for surgery.  When will we resolve this mess......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don’t think of it as an unfortunate interruption, think of it as an opportunity to plot...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don’t think of it as an unfortunate interruption, think of it as an opportunity to plot..MUA HA HA HA!!!!.



FIFY


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I thought the maniacal laugh was unnecessary because I envisioned a cape being brought up to conceal the face, with a cinematic turn away from “the camera” POV.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I believe there should ALWAYS be a maniacal laugh. IMHO


----------



## megamania

Had a TPQ.

Worked out a crazy way to deal with it.  However.... once more the Players messed with it.  A Yithian erased Zig's memory as Kyr escapes.  Bring in the new characters as bystanders.  A defeated Emerald Claw magic caster just "happened" to have a potion to correct the amnesia.

Yay!  Happy ending.

Nope.

Role playing.

"I forgot my adopted father.   This cannot happen.  I am leaving to see him.  Feldrix-  he is my friend.  I go where he goes.

So in three sessions......

Killed Tyson, Killed Ayur, Zig and Feldrix quit.  Kyr betrays the group and leaves.

oye.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as bad as a tpk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_“I Have Herded Cats”: Tales of a Zen Master DM._

That book needs to be written and released.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I had a party of engineers and physics geeks who TPK'ed _themselves_ once - they were crossing a thin creaky ice bridge when one of the guys gets a thoughtful look on his face and breaks out a calculator...

And then announces that the bridge as I described it is insufficient to hold the combined weight of the party.

So of course the whole party unanimously decided that they tragically fell to their deaths and began rolling up new characters, entirely over my rather vociferous protests as the DM.



 In other news, I went down to the FLGS a couple days ago, and one of the guys there mentioned that they had just gotten in a collection of old lead on consignment. I asked about the prices and was told that one of the other guys was the one who talked to the person that brought it in. So I came back the next day.
And somehow got talked into curating the entire collection so _I_ can tell _them_ how much to charge for them...
< rolls eyes >

 There are somewhere over two hundred minis in the collection, and I've just finished taking pictures of all of them so I can start hitting the archives and ID them all.

The up side is that I have first shot at some classic minis and will be getting to keep a few of them in exchange for the work I'm putting in. Most of it is just random old Grenadier and Ral Partha, but there's a full set of the RP Legion of Doom: Lords of the Dead set of skellies... And the human form of Takhisis from the RP Dragonlance Villains set.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Scott DeWar

darn that agent Colson!


----------



## megamania

Spaceman Spiff


----------



## trappedslider

Just finished watching the Chuck Norris documentary  Invasion USA [video=youtube;0IMesJgw3oU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IMesJgw3oU[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Or is it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> **snip**Or is it?




which one, that being reality or anime being too deep?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I’m fighting off a minor cold, and I decided to put on some sweats to combat the occasional chills.  

I sit down to put on the pants, and our younger border collie races in between my legs, spins, and plants her furry butt right in my sweats.  With my ankles already in, I’m trapped until I administer enough ear scratches to make her happy.  It had already taken a while when our older BC barked to go out, earning me early parole.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> which one, that being reality or anime being too deep?



Yes.


----------



## megamania

Cat sits within my pants when I sitting in the bathroom.   Both cute and disgusting at the same time


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pets.  Gotta love ‘em!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;nHE3vQJpJo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHE3vQJpJo4[/video]


----------



## megamania

Tomorrow (I think) will be my operation.  Hope it works.  I can barely walk today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

keep us updated!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> keep us updated!




52 minutes before I can't eat anything


----------



## megamania

48 minutes until I can't eat


----------



## megamania

Saw Black Panther today.   Good but not what I expected.   The "greatness" of the movie isn't the plot or acting.  It is the attempt to use proper African myth / life.

Still good.

Course, I believed no one in my family was bias or the sort.  Perhaps not bias but they are ignorant.  Wife had issues with the use of plates to stretch the lips and ears.   Had to let her know this was a social thing.  Bigger the plate the older (thus wiser) one was.  Things like that.   Guess other country's cultures are not a strong interest or concern in Vermont.


----------



## megamania

oh and for another update-  44 minutes before I can't eat


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was not the update I meant!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Mad_Jack

Got my ticket for The Dark Crystal on the 28th...


----------



## jonesy

If I go, there will be trouble
And if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know
Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Silver lining to being sick most of 2018!

Went to the doctor today. I’m officially down 28lbs from my mid-December appointment, and my BP was the lowest it’s been in many years. He even cut one of my doses in half.


----------



## jonesy

I sure hope mega is alright. How long does one usually have to stay in recovery after spinal surgery?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A major surgery can leave you really loopy for a while.  And he may not have access to a fully charged mobile device.  So not worried yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I went over a week after being put back together before I was back on line


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I went over a week after being put back together before I was back on line




[video=youtube;bGO57y4td-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGO57y4td-c&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

except I am closer to just $1,000,000


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone just sent me a link to the promo vid my old HS put out in 2010.  Some things have changed, others remain almost as I remember.  Heck, even some of the personnel are still there...if a bit greyer.

[video=youtube;zSQmD2y0j1c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSQmD2y0j1c&sns=em[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;YN_NvEcWq_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN_NvEcWq_s[/video]


----------



## megamania

Returned late last night.  Hard to do much.  Doc says it was a success. Got about 4 different pain relievers to get by.  Time as computer and painting will be limited.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Take it easy & get better!  We can wait.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Take it easy & get better!  We can wait.



 ditto this


----------



## Mad_Jack

Yeah, let's just stop the entire world for a week or so to let Mega recuperate - maybe by then I'll have caught up with everything... Feh.
Windstorm on Monday, power out for almost a day. Snow on Wednesday, power out for about a day and a half. Spent the time inbetween cutting up fallen trees instead of doing things I needed to get done.

Jack is disgruntled.


It's been one of those weeks.


----------



## megamania

Yesterday was a tough day.  Entire day was 10+ on a 1-10 pain index.    But I'll do it.  Too stubborn to give up


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Welcome back!


----------



## megamania

Just got something in the mail.  Got something .99cm in my lung.    Comon folks!  I don't smoke!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is that something they’ve removed, or something they just told you they found?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Just got something in the mail.  Got something .99cm in my lung.    Comon folks!  I don't smoke!



Whoa. Hang on there. something can just be nothing. My brother was found to  have a spot in his lung and he did not ever smoke as well. It turned out to be nothing.


----------



## megamania

It gets better,  Just informed I have a lump in my lung.   Seems someone above is trying to tell me something


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Whoa. Hang on there. something can just be nothing. My brother was found to  have a spot in his lung and he did not ever smoke as well. It turned out to be nothing.





Too much, too often.  I'm taking the hint at this point


----------



## Scott DeWar

*siiiigh*


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;eT4shwU4Yc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT4shwU4Yc4[/video]


----------



## megamania

Removed stitches yesterday.   Now my back is itchy.    Knees still ache but I'm starting to outrace snails now.  Peeing on my own though that required a small argument with the doctor.

Next battle...... bill collectors.   ALLY auto bank can be true asses.    Just saying.


----------



## Scott DeWar

great to hear you are progressing!!!!


----------



## trappedslider

[h=1]Man Says He's Not Dead. Court Doesn't Buy It[/h]https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo.../man-claims-hes-not-dead-court-doesn-t-buy-it

[video=youtube;lDnS4pkmzis]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDnS4pkmzis[/video]


----------



## megamania

I'm the last guy thought dead but the collectors have to take out last moment.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You need a “Tough S.O.B.” t-shirt.


----------



## megamania

As the few sober people in southern Vermont yesterday, we decided to continue with "Hidden: Beyond New Water" and what a freakin game it was.     I had one rule added for the day, GREEN die only.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Anybody wanna take a road trip to Wisconsin?

I need to go to Noble Knight Games and put some boots upside some heads... 

I bought a miniature from them off teh EvilBay.
The next day, I get the "Your Item has Shipped" email.

The_ day after that_, I get an email stating the seller has cancelled my order and given a full refund because "the item was out of stock or broken"...

Seriously?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had that happen with a guitar.

_Twice._


----------



## megamania

I normally do well with Miniature Market but so much recently.

I wanted a brick of 'Rage of Demons' since it had some figures I really wanted but can't bring myself to pay for individually (40+)

Held off ordering with my sickness.  It was 95.00 then.   Two weeks later after the operation I go buy it. 150 now.    WHAH?!?

My son gives me the difference and I order it.

As I opened the brick-  one booster only had 3 figures but the next box has 5..... but its two goblins (most common)

Only 3 rares in the entire brick.    Not saying it was opened but....... That was easily the worst brick I have ever had and the most costly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The guy in the black hat, lead guitarist Nokie Edwards, passed away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIuIIqbyEIU


----------



## Mad_Jack

Mad_Jack said:


> Anybody wanna take a road trip to Wisconsin?
> 
> I need to go to Noble Knight Games and put some boots upside some heads...
> 
> I bought a miniature from them off teh EvilBay.
> The next day, I get the "Your Item has Shipped" email.
> 
> The_ day after that_, I get an email stating the seller has cancelled my order and given a full refund because "the item was out of stock or broken"...
> 
> Seriously?





 UPDATE: The miniature actually showed up. So I basically got it for free. I have absolutely no idea why they decided that the figure was out of stock after they'd already shipped it, and refunded my money, but I'm irritated enough with them that I'm not about to email them to inform them of their screw-up.
Buncha knuckleheads over there.

CTGamerCon is happening this weekend.  It's only a mile from my house. It's _supposed_ to be a video gaming and and tabletop gaming convention.

But I'm about 99% sure I'm not going to bother going at all. 

Looking at the con website, which looks cheaply done, all they have is some video game tournaments and Magic: The Gathering tournaments... No mention of any other gaming at all.

They don't even have a list of vendors that will be there. Seriously...
It's like the website was an afterthought, like they just threw something together at the last minute, despite the website having been up for months.

I may roll by on Saturday and ask some of the attendees about what's going on, but I'm pretty sure at this point I can't be arsed to pay $20 for a day pass if all I'm gonna do is spend an hour or two wandering around the merch tables looking at stuff I have no real interest in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Took our border collies to the vet the other day.  On our way out, they were each given a Kong brand dog toy, in this case, a cow with a bottle inside, that has rattle beads inside of it.  So the cow rattled and crinkles when bitten, instead of the more common squeaky sound.  Both dogs love them...but not as much as I do.

Our dogs are smart enough to ID toys by name, and I have named them after the French word for cow: Vache.

Which means, of course, I can tell them to “feche la Vache” with an outraaaaaaaaaaageous Fronch accent!

Flinging the Vaches through the air is also somehow more fun, too.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;yMf3dvNzXbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMf3dvNzXbU&t=[/video]


----------



## megamania

Been busy doing a Torg 3.5 conversion.  Hard to do considering the Drama deck and add rolls on a ten or twenty.  But the players are simple.  3.5 rules or nothing.


----------



## megamania

Started to watch Legion.... WOW.    What a head trip.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;mYhBETNNWt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYhBETNNWt4[/video]

Gandalf really likes swords, it seems.


----------



## trappedslider

and another running gag [video=youtube;GgnvxOnKuzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnvxOnKuzo[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Strong finish on that one.


----------



## trappedslider

You can see Mallory doing her best not to crack up when Jeremy starts going after more than her badge lol


----------



## megamania

Taking a break from the Torg 3.5 conversion so I'm working on my Hidden Campaign again..... here is a taste of what my players will walk into / thru...


----------



## megamania

Also may be seeing Ready Player One tonight.   Need a night out.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Also may be seeing Ready Player One tonight.   Need a night out.




I enjoyed it very much, though I was disappointed the Tomb of Horrors didn't make it from book to movie. There were at least a few prominent D&D nods.


----------



## trappedslider

I go in for my operation at 6 am mst today (11th)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Be safe, and demand the good drugs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> I go in for my operation at 6 am mst today (11th)



what operation is this?


----------



## megamania

Scotley said:


> I enjoyed it very much, though I was disappointed the Tomb of Horrors didn't make it from book to movie. There were at least a few prominent D&D nods.




I thought the final "treasure room" was from an early campaign.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> I go in for my operation at 6 am mst today (11th)




Hope it went well


----------



## trappedslider

So, the hip replacement operation went well, i'm back home now and resting


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> So, the hip replacement operation went well, i'm back home now and resting




So, how hip are you now?  Beatnik?  Flower Child?  B-Boy?  Hipster?  Instagram/YouTube star?


----------



## megamania

As hip as he wanna be 

Hip-Hip- Horray


----------



## megamania

Yesterday I went to another non-trad wedding.   A biker wedding.

It came complete with bikes, drugs, full auto assault rifles, beer, pizza and naked pictures of women.   It was somewhat.... strange for me.

I wish I tried the moonshine.   Wife did.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Things are going crazy.  I'm a key player in next months Ingress event and during the process of working on my group"s project Niantic has given my group an huge spot light.  We ran with it... Can't say more since who knows who is watching my conversations (even here).  But you guys would find the story interesting.

The pathfinder group I'm in has been doing Against the Cult of the Reptile.  Our group are the worst pcs ever.  We burnt down half the town and slaughtered many of them villagers (including the good aligned city watch members) since half the group (including my PC who is a pyro) are CN / shades of Evil. 

We are about to go into the temple, and I'm hoping my character, Syl manages to get 400 xp so I can reach the next level before the boss so ai can become a L3 Rogue / 1 Fire Elemental Sorcerer. I promised the cult's leader (after we were captured while looting the black smiths shop after setting the homes of several cult members on fire and slaughtering them as they escaped) that I would burn him and his worshipers to ash in the name of the gods of fire and destruction.

Somehow, during all the chaos and death, our paladin still remains LG.


----------



## megamania

LG is so hard to maintain with certain gaming groups


----------



## Relique du Madde

One of the funniest deaths happened was when the we decided to go after the owner's of the general store (because a group member vanished while going off there alone).  We broke into the place, they attacked the paladin freaked out and  tried to subdue the shop keeper's wife.  He put her in a bear hug then i walk up and preformed a coup de grace on her. He was all "Whhhhhy?!?!?!" Then I said "You made her an easy target.  "


----------



## megamania

I believe I am being trolled in the thread "What are you reading: April 2018"    I mentioned I am reading a book about Bigfoot and had a "like the book" comment.    Person's first and only post.


----------



## megamania

Quiet on EN World......    viewership down?


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> I believe I am being trolled in the thread "What are you reading: April 2018"    I mentioned I am reading a book about Bigfoot and had a "like the book" comment.    Person's first and only post.




Could be a spam bot or some such needing to get the post requirements.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will look into it.

Edit: I am going to keep an eye on this person. if he looks suspicious later, I will report it. I have been trying to help Morruss  keep an eye on spammers for a few years now.


----------



## megamania

I am going crazy here in Vermont.


Just thought I had to say that.

'nuff said.


----------



## Scott DeWar

going? .. .. .. .. .. or still crazy?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;46bkXgxb66E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bkXgxb66E[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> I will look into it.
> 
> Edit: I am going to keep an eye on this person. if he looks suspicious later, I will report it. I have been trying to help Morruss  keep an eye on spammers for a few years now.




Strange. posted once then *poof* gone.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> going? .. .. .. .. .. or still crazy?




Yes


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Strange. posted once then *poof* gone.




Either trying to Troll me or embarrassed to have interest in Bigfoot.   Silly either way.


----------



## trappedslider

Here's the full story of what happened t me. Last week (the morning of the 11th) had my right hip replaced just like the left one was replaced, however the operation itself went smooth but afterwards my left lung collapsed  and so I had a breathing tube inserted (ruining my 4 yr streak lol) and then removed on the 12th, which allowed me to be home where I am currently recovering, on Monday (the 23rd)  I visit the doctor to get the stitching or whatever (it's not staples)) it is removed. I have been able to walk a bit without the use of a walker.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeeks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

How is your breathing now?


----------



## megamania

Sometimes I think the recovery is worse than the prior conditions.   It does get better however.


----------



## megamania

I think I am going to put in for Disability this week.   My left knee still won't hold my weight and remains wobbly whenever I first get up and the lower back is a disaster.   Spine operation took care of condition I was only dimly aware of.  Not what what causing the worst of my troubles.


----------



## megamania

Never knew how hard it would be to create a 10th level paladin pixie with a giant frog mount.   So many spells and spell like abilities and AC adjustments.  Still have not started his special mount- Thor-ruck.   (yes- Walter Simonson Frog-Thor homage)


----------



## megamania

They are done!

Wow.... looking forward to using them though it seems funny to have a 2 1/2 ft tall flyer riding a leaping or swimming medium sized frog wearing a harness.......


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> How is your breathing now?




It's  back to normal or at least back to normal for me


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mine is still labored on deep breaths. I still have heavy abdominal scaring. I am glad you are doing so well!


----------



## megamania

So quiet here and in EN World in general.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> So quiet here and in EN World in general.




Shhhh!

[video=youtube;-gDN_JOehQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gDN_JOehQE[/video]


----------



## megamania

Makes me think of an European Baked Bean commercial.   Astronauts on a new planet.  One wanders off.  A monster leaps out and wipes out the group.  Wanderer hides.   Monster begins to walk away.   Break wind.  Monster stops in his tracks and slowly turns.......


----------



## megamania

Well..... in the silence I have been painting figures, writing campaigns and working on a big puzzle.    Lordy..... I need to get back to work somehow.

The disability idea has been shot down.  I MUST be out of work for one year before anyone, Federal, State or Lawyers will look at me.

So screwed.


----------



## megamania

Due to new insurance, I can no longer buy insulin.  Went from my normal of about 200 to 498.     Something has to be done.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Is there some free clinic you can go to? county health department?


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> The disability idea has been shot down.  I MUST be out of work for one year before anyone, Federal, State or Lawyers will look at me.




I picked up an application filled it out and turned it in with my medical records which up to that point was enough to be a source book for an RPG and there's also SSI which is what I started on since I didn't work long enough to earn credits https://www.ssa.gov/planners/disability/apply.html


On another topic I like the soundtrack to the Mcqueen Thomas Crown Affair..it's kind of jazzy lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

My medical records for requesting disability was from 1 Oct 2011 to 31 March 2012 was over 1000 pages of printed documents from the VA release of records dept.


----------



## megamania

Called the 1213 number and was told they "had no one" to answer phone via machine.


----------



## megamania

Welp.... in other depressing medical news..... my meds went from 103 to 25 for just one.  The trick.... it is a traditional needle use.   So - oh yeah.  I have to buy needles now and train on their use.   The savings are marginal.

I hate my life.


----------



## megamania

Okay..... time to lighten things up.   Which month is worse.  One with Friday the thirteen in it or one with Tuesday the 3rd?   Just wondering.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tuesday the third?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tuesday the third?



ditto this question .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## megamania

Look at a calendar and you tell me.   (Trick question)


----------



## megamania

Just returned from seeing Avengers 3.   Completely perked me up.     VERY good movie.    Looking forward to the 4th movie to resolve this one.

After credits scene was weakest part.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Look at a calendar and you tell me.   (Trick question)




Ah!


----------



## megamania

Ah-Hah!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;8NmRGR45azo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NmRGR45azo[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

so, I got a steam punk themed adult coloring book before the hip operation for something to do and this is what i've been working off and on
[sblock]






 [/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Neat.


Course when you said "adult" I went-  on EN World?!?

I am a baaaaaad man


----------



## megamania

I remember seeing Saturday the 14th as a lil' one.     I saw a lot of movies I properly should not have.......


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Neat.
> 
> 
> Course when you said "adult" I went-  on EN World?!?
> 
> I am a baaaaaad man




I finished another one, well other than the background, i'll post it later tonight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Neat.
> 
> 
> Course when you said "adult" I went-  on EN World?!?
> 
> I am a baaaaaad man





Same reaction here!


----------



## megamania

The Hive Mind has a Dirty Mind


----------



## trappedslider

Here's the one i finished, I think I may jsut leave the background alone[sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

My Sis-in-law draws in adult coloring books and there is nothing nasty about any of what she draws in. they just keep her occupied during her episodes of adult adhd.


----------



## Scott DeWar

in other, darker, news, My neighbor across the breezeway died today. He was about the same age as I


----------



## megamania

Close?    Friend or just someone you knew?    Death hits everyone in different ways.


----------



## megamania

I was at work when my Father passed away.  Everyone thought I was a cold bastich since I stayed to finish my shift.   Though quieter, my mood didn't change a lot either.

As people began to whisper about me behind my back I brought up the fact he had the nastier version of Lung Cancer (the Men.... caused by Asbestos you see on TV).  He was on 24/7 morphine in the end.   We (as in the entire family) had done our goodbyes already and at least for me was happier he was no longer suffering.

This said, I see how the aunt of the cousin thru marriage of a friend has died and I well a tear.   My friend is sad and there is little I can do to comfort them. It will make me sad and possibly shed a tear.

Crazy stuff


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> We (as in the entire family) had done our goodbyes already and at least for me was happier he was no longer suffering.




That was kind of how I felt when my paternal grandmother passed after a decline that included 3 strokes and a resuscitation done despite a DNR request.  Her passing wasn’t a sorrow, it was a relief at the end of her suffering.


----------



## megamania

Hug, sigh and pat on the back...... for everyone thinking about missed people in their lives.....


----------



## trappedslider

[sblock]
[/sblock] I started on this one last night


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks fun!  The way the illustrator does people reminds me of Vaughn Bodē’s stuff.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks fun!  The way the illustrator does people reminds me of Vaughn Bodē’s stuff.




this is the book https://tinyurl.com/yatouxfn


----------



## megamania

For releasing my creativity and kinda meditating I have returned to DnD map making.... or


----------



## trappedslider

any suggestions for the color of the skirt? [sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

White would be traditional, but matching the grey of her hat would be cool.


----------



## megamania

Remember to use the pencil with the shape & texture.   Makes for a smoother appearance.

As for the cape, white (use light blue for shading and ripples) or possibly a darker purple.


----------



## megamania

I was digging around some old DnD stuff and found-  Forgotten Realms Interactive Atlas.    May poke around with it.   I surprised my laptop runs it.


----------



## trappedslider

and done [sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hate to add work, but what do you think of the non gear metal work colored bronze?


----------



## megamania

Looks good


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> I hate to add work, but what do you think of the non gear metal work colored bronze?




In all honesty, my bronze colored pencil is broken and my current sharpener isn't up to well sharping it , anything that looks bronze is like golden harvest or something like that lol


----------



## megamania

Picked up Batman: Ninja and it is insane, jump the shark insane.    Very different for what I am used to


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What is that?


----------



## megamania

A VERY well drawn Batman animated series where he and the bat-family and major villains are time displaced to feudal Japan.   They arrive at different times over the course of a few years (so that the villians and bat-family can set up terroritories) then Batman arrives- confused and lacking a lot of his gadgits.

As the story progresses it gets crazy.  They do one thing Batman would never ever do.  Then it REALLY gets crazy and the return to modern times.

Crazy stuff for $ 13.00


----------



## megamania

Found a Japanese language preview.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXsWXgOJ0Q8


----------



## trappedslider

This is what I'm currently working on [sblock] 
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> In all honesty, my bronze colored pencil is broken and my current sharpener isn't up to well sharping it , anything that looks bronze is like golden harvest or something like that lol



 I tried to send you a pencil sharpener to try, but I just can't get it through my camera to send to you through the inter webs.

*SIGH*


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> I tried to send you a pencil sharpener to try, but I just can't get it through my camera to send to you through the inter webs.
> 
> *SIGH*




dang nabit


----------



## megamania

I see these and the images make me think of Captain Tomorrow movie.


----------



## megamania

Ah.... Short game session today.   Key player had to leave early since his wife wants to go out dancing.

I miss being young.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> I remember seeing Saturday the 14th as a lil' one.     I saw a lot of movies I properly should not have.......




 When I was nine or ten, my mother would send us off to the video store with money to rent videos, and never much paid attention to what we were watching - we'd run through the entire horror sections of two different video stores in a little over a year and a half. I'd seen the first four_ Faces of Death_ movies before I hit puberty. 
(And watched _Caligula_ at fifteen, lol.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I may have mentioned that I got sick Feb-March and lost 30lbs.  This obviously changed the way my clothes fit, but I made do because I didn’t know how things were going to play out.  Well...

It’s been a couple months now, and the weight has stayed off. I’ve “rediscovered” certain short-sleeved button-down shirts I haven’t worn in a while- just in time for Texas Summer heat- and bought a few new ones to supplement them.

And for the first time in 20 years, my Levi’s* are a size 36 waist.


* I’m still wearing 38s in Lee jeans because of the way they’re cut.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;tnJm8qBzDfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnJm8qBzDfs[/video] Story time gets a bit extreme


----------



## Mad_Jack

So, earlier this week we had one of our famous Ten Minute New England Thunderstorms...

 Jack got kinda sparkly and tingly for a little bit, lol.  That was fun...   

 (Not, of course, that I'm particularly interested in doing it again anytime _soon_, mind you.)


 It began raining like hell for awhile earlier this week, just as Jack left his father's girlfriend's place. However, the rain pretty much stopped for a couple minutes right as Jack pulled into his own driveway, so Jack got out of the truck to head inside the house.

Jack is extremely sensitive to electromagnetic fields for a higher animal, and could feel something really big building up in the air - the outlines of everything looked so sharp you could shave with them. Jack decided it would be a good idea to get the hell indoors, quickly.

The ancient garage door opener didn't feel like accepting the code that particular day, so Jack hurried up the sidewalk to head in the front door. When Jack got directly between the metal pole of the light in his front yard and the metal railing on the stairs the hair on his arms began standing straight up, everything suddenly had a very shiny aura around it, like a _faerie fire_ spell, and Jack experienced a visual hallucination of tiny little lights wandering around like little bugs. As fascinating as it was, Jack's occasionally-lacking sense of self-preservation still managed to stumble its butt up the front stairs and open the door.

About thirty seconds after Jack closed his front door, the entire world disappeared in a flash of light and an explosion that rattled the entire house hard enough to shake a small knick-knack off the sill of the kitchen window into the sink.

The house lost power for about two minutes, during which Jack just kinda sat there mentally vapor-locked and watching the pretty colors floating around in his brain... When Jack opened his front door to check to see if anything was on fire he saw all his neighbors at their doors pointing over at his yard.  Apparently, nothing was actually damaged. But the grass in the front yard was steaming a bit.


Jack felt a bit... odd...for about an hour afterwards, but eventually everything turned out okay.

    Just to be on the safe side, though, I rubbed an anti-static dryer sheet over my hands and clothes before I touched any electronic devices, lol.


----------



## megamania

Game group semi- self destructed last week.    Player had his first death and took it very personally.  Just up and walked off in the middle of the game with a "back to the drawing board" smart-a$$ comment.

Now he wants to play something different.

Different game = different attitude?

Doubt it.


----------



## megamania

Oh course this said.... Mutants & Masterminds sounds different.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s a good game. I prefer HERO, but I’d play in a M&M campaign in a heartbeat.


----------



## megamania

I and others others for the game.  I'm just not up for the attitude.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

‘Tude makes a difference, no question.


----------



## megamania

Not playing anything.  Attitude continues.

Need a new outlet now


----------



## trappedslider

I'm looking at adding another SSD for my desktop, mainly so i can put some of my games on it


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just spent an over night at the hospital. Now home, I will give more details when I wake up


----------



## megamania

Heat and humidity.   Sucks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Heat and humidity.   Sucks.




I think that is what sent me to the Hospital.


----------



## megamania

That sucks in more than one way.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Scott DeWar

abdominal muscle/scar tissue is really tearing me up.


----------



## megamania

Hee…. I like to think of them as battle scars.  Left arm- long scar on inside of forearm (heart operation)  Right arm-  two scars from Pikk lines.  Left leg- two scars from camera to spine area.   Lower back- two scars from bone marrow check (cancer)  Upper back 4 in scar from latesy spinal operation.   Stomach- 3 scars from tubes to inflate and provide air to lungs.  Center of chest has multi layered scar of operations (4 times opened up)  right shoulder scarring from taking mucle out to put into chest.  Left clavicle- two doubled up scars from collar bone operations.  Over the hear a scar from a portacathier. 

Then the scars I did get from battles..... head first into 5 gallons metal tubes of paint, bikeing accidents, sledding accidents and so on.....


cripes!  no wonder I feel like I am falling apart.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you win!


----------



## trappedslider

If you have ever wondered "How do I cook Bisque?" [video=youtube;1WEwlfWjCME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WEwlfWjCME[/video]


----------



## megamania

Some games are not worth winning.  All of these operations and injuries are catching up with me.


----------



## megamania

Back to work this week.  Shave or let it go?


----------



## Scott DeWar

clean it up but keep the chin ferret.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently at the ER vet- younger dog attacked older dog post-bathing; older dog needs stitches around her eye.  (No damage to the eye itself.)

Unlike humans, whom you can tell to “stay calm” and use a local, this requires full anesthesia for the dog, which means $$$.  AND making a decision on the pet equivalent of a DNR.  

Hell of a day.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;peY2OoBMHFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peY2OoBMHFM[/video]

[video=youtube;HE8f2xYz3Rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE8f2xYz3Rw[/video]


----------



## megamania

"Chin Ferret" ?!?


----------



## megamania

Our 4yr old Lab has taken my wife's displeasure of the groundhogs a little too literal.   She had spotted, pounced on and neck bitten thus killed two baby groundhogs thus far.

Wife is encouraging it by not saying "No!".

Pointed out that could another person's small dog or worse.   Aye.  What to do.


Oh.... and son-in-law has brought home a new pet..... full grown rooster named 'Topper'.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Spent most of yesterday in or near the ER Vet. 

“Poochdini” got out of her protective cone twice.  So I attached it to her collar.  So she took off the collar as well.

Went back to vet to get a smaller collar- the first was too deep- and talked to them about the attachment issue.  We decided to leave her in her walking harness, sans leash, and attach the cone to THAT.  So far, so good.

Of course, having not worn a cone in 11+ years, she’s still kind of freaking out.  Very unsettled.  Hasn’t been drinking as much.  Hasn’t eaten.  

And she has to stay in this cone until the stitches come out.

Oy freaking vey.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Spent most of yesterday in or near the ER Vet.
> 
> “Poochdini” got out of her protective cone twice.  So I attached it to her collar.  So she took off the collar as well.
> 
> Went back to vet to get a smaller collar- the first was too deep- and talked to them about the attachment issue.  We decided to leave her in her walking harness, sans leash, and attach the cone to THAT.  So far, so good.
> 
> Of course, having not worn a cone in 11+ years, she’s still kind of freaking out.  Very unsettled.  Hasn’t been drinking as much.  Hasn’t eaten.
> 
> And she has to stay in this cone until the stitches come out.
> 
> Oy freaking vey.




[video=youtube;4LToTYAOoqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LToTYAOoqE[/video]


----------



## megamania

Cone of Shame.... you beat me to the reference


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> "Chin Ferret" ?!?




Beard .. .. .. .. .. from an episode off Firefly


----------



## Mad_Jack

The high point of my day today was...

 ...not being the dead guy they found in the Walmart parking lot.

Started a new job on Friday, was immediately informed of mandatory Saturday overtime.
Day-from-Hell on Monday.
Woke up today with a stiff neck and upset stomach.
Chipped a tooth sneezing while eating breakfast.
Got to work...

And they tell us that, since two machines are down for repairs and another two lines finished their runs yesterday... They don't need people, so they sent all the temps home for the day.




Oh, yeah - dead guy at WallyWorld... 

 When I got there, the cops had a section of the lot taped off, and a vehicle was under a tent in the center of it. Apparently, according to the story I got from the lookyloos, some lady had pulled into the lot, noticed a friend's car parked there, and went into the store to find them. When she couldn't find the guy, she apparently checked his car...
And found him two days dead inside.
Not sure if he was already known to be missing or not.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You win.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gotta take Mom for a minor medical procedure at 6:30AM.

We are currently experiencing golfball sized hail.  Because my gate controller has been malfunctioning for a couple of weeks, my car has been parked in front of the house instead of in the garage.

Guess I’ll find out in a few hours if my windshield took a hit...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gotta take Mom for a minor medical procedure at 6:30AM.
> 
> We are currently experiencing golfball sized hail.  Because my gate controller has been malfunctioning for a couple of weeks, my car has been parked in front of the house instead of in the garage.
> 
> Guess I’ll find out in a few hours if my windshield took a hit...



I hope you don't take a hit. hail of any size hurts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Haven’t checked yet, but there’s no chance at all my car was completely spared.  The only question is how much damage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaaaand my car is probably not drivable.  3 big hits to the windshield, and there’s a dent the size of a human head on the right front wheel well.

Dad’s car may have some denting, but nothing major.  Mom’s car was in the garage.


----------



## megamania

Cripes!   Who would want to top that day?!?


But here go-  tomorrow I'm back to work.  Cat got out because the wife rarely pays attention to the door.  Discovered screw-ups in my numbering with my geomorph maps.  fixed.  found that created a new problem.  Wondering if I will EVER game again seeing as now in my late forties, no one wants to play "fantasy" games with an old man.  

its only 12:30pm


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got a good look at the damage in the full light of day. 

While I can see several dents from hailstones, the number of strikes wasn’t particularly large. I had a Volvo transformed into a 212HP green golfball a decade ago, and the glass was unscathed.

This time, it wasn’t the quantity, it was the quality. There were only 4 major strikes and a few minor ones. But three were all in the windshield. I am amazed that the glass didn’t completely shatter or even make an actual hole. As it was, there are shards of glass everywhere, inside & out.

And again, the one that hit the wheel arch must have been softball/grapefruit sized based on the dent that is bigger across than the flat cap I wore today.

The insurance adjuster will be coming at some point to inspect the house, but a ground-level walkaround revealed no obvious damage.


----------



## megamania

Never had that big of hale before.  I remember getting caught outdoors as a child with 1/4 inch and that stings!


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## megamania

That was me until this past spring.  Must have painted over 250 figures.  Still have about 250 to go.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm pretty sure my Monday wins...


I started off the day nearly late for work because I got _kicked by a deer_.



The bastards squeezed into the pool area through the gap in the fence _again_, and I had to go chase them out _again_ since they can never figure out how to get back out, panic, and then smash themselves silly on the fence till they knock it down. So I have to go down and very carefully open the gate and herd them out.

Except this time, one of the idiot walking jerky strips panicked and fell into the damn pool.

So I had to spend twenty minutes dragging the plastic pool stairs out of the shed in the back yard, tossing them over the pool fence, putting them in the pool while being mobbed by a handful of panicked deer, and then try to push the dumb thing over to the stairs with the pool net so it could get out.

As it charged past me out the gate, it kicked me in the meat of my calf.


I spent the day at work hobbling around, which just enhanced my foul mood while suffering through a hellish day at work.


Pro Tip: The guy who got kicked in his bad leg by a large herbivore probably doesn't want to spend his day repeatedly climbing a step ladder and standing on his tip toes to stir the crap in the big tank so we don't lose the prime on the pump - which isn't technically his damn job anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You DO know that the deer warrior caste counts coup, right?  

(And their Assassin’s Guild spreads deer ticks.)


----------



## trappedslider

https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/18/ive-spent-858-25-on-steam-heres-how-much-youve-spent/

I've spent a total of $133 what about you?


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/18/ive-spent-858-25-on-steam-heres-how-much-youve-spent/
> 
> I've spent a total of $133 what about you?



I only have one game on Steam, Flame in the Flood, which was free.

But on GOG.com I have 540 games. I don't want to know how much I've spent (though most of them were discounted, lucky for my wallet).


----------



## jonesy

One of the most beautiful things I've ever seen:

[video=youtube;PAGY4UMScyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAGY4UMScyU[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

its coffee tyme

found an old pic of me . . . how many remember seeing this?


----------



## trappedslider

On this day remember the correct way to make tea is to toss it into the harbor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> On this day remember the correct way to make tea is to toss it into the harbor.




Sounds..._saltea_.


----------



## Scotley

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sounds..._saltea_.




Now don't..._tease_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That pun bagged me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We all have seem to have decided to _leave reali tea_.


----------



## megamania

666-0 replies..... ah no.


----------



## megamania

Poppin' in to say hi and hoped everyone had a good 4th.


----------



## megamania

Been away for a few reasons...…

 Son-in-Law's step dad is near death

Wife basically had a heart attack (she is only 48 and in good health)

I am about to go to a new shift.

You know.... the usual for me.... high-test drama


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) Welcome back!
2) Had a relaxing, do-nothing 4th.
3) _Damn_, son!


----------



## Scott DeWar

had great fud at my bro's home. still have my fingers and toes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yay!


----------



## megamania

Back..... for the moment.

Tammy, my wife, sent to hospital by her place of work.   She is fine but the restrictions of activity are finally beginning to set in with her.

Eddie, Son-in-Law's step dad has passed away.

Beyond that..... the normal.

Considering doing a Darksun Comic book.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> had great fud at my bro's home. still have my fingers and toes.





No Darksun Halflings there


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack got to play with a _rail gun_ at work today...  

Jack was tasked with standing at the beginning of the line, loading bottles onto the belt. Between the plastic bottles, plastic bumpers on the rails, plastic belt, and the fact that we had an induction sealer on the line three feet away, there was quite a static charge building up between the rails.
Every so often, you could see the last bottle on the belt start to move _backwards_ against the direction of the belt, and several times they actually shot off the end of the belt onto the floor. 

Jack had great fun doing neat tricks with static all day, moving the bottles back and forth by holding his fingers just off the surface...
Even better, Jack actually managed to slowly _ lift_ one of the bottles about an eighth of an inch off the belt without touching it before it lost its charge.  
There were unfortunately too many variables involved in the situation to manage to repeat that particular trick, however.


----------



## Scott DeWar

way cool!!!!

David worked until his hands and arms cramped up.


----------



## Aeson

*pokes the hive*

*runs away*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alert!  Alert!  We got a poker!!!


----------



## trappedslider

poker? [video=youtube;XQ6_GdODuww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ6_GdODuww[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> *pokes the hive*
> 
> *runs away*




Intruder alert!

RRROOOOOAAAAARRRRR ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Aeson

Phasers on stun?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stunners on face!


----------



## trappedslider

I'm considering redoin one of my short stories and then republishing it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> I'm considering redoin one of my short stories and then republishing it.




do it!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> do it!




i am, i'm actually going to try to expand it, give the characters more depth etc..but i've hit a brick wall here's the bio and relationship outline i have so far :

[sblock] Seth (main character, view point)
High school senior, nervous, kind of shy, brown eyes, skinny, brown hair, average height, quiet, has had a crush on Abigail McKee. Dated Candace (once) hangs out with Alan. Takes the city bus home from school and back unless given a ride. Lives on the other end of town in what would be considered the poor section of town. Lives with mom (parents divorced) no brothers or sisters. 
Abigail “Abby” McKee
High school senior, popular girl, outgoing, confident, works at a store in mall (owned by father), hangs out with Candace, Melody, Jack (bf to melody), Vanessa, Brandon ex-bf is named Paul. Eyes: Blue: Aquamarine, blond hair normally pulled into a short pony tail. Comes from money, drives to school and work in a grey mini-cooper,
Candace Appleton
Popular, dated Seth once in junior year, (pity date) short black hair brown eyes, known Abby since elementary school and seth since middle school.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Today I mark another trip around the sun. How many miles have I traveled in 43 orbits?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Happy Solar Perambulation!

Have you gotten any orbituary notices?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Happy Solar Perambulation!
> 
> Have you gotten any orbituary notices?



Rumors of my death were only slightly exaggerated.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Today I mark another trip around the sun. How many miles have I traveled in 43 orbits?



25,112,000,000 miles


Aeson said:


> Rumors of my death were only slightly exaggerated.




that is what I have been saying since age 48


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> i am, i'm actually going to try to expand it, give the characters more depth etc..but i've hit a brick wall here's the bio and relationship outline i have so far :
> 
> [sblock] Seth (main character, view point)
> High school senior, nervous, kind of shy, brown eyes, skinny, brown hair, average height, quiet, has had a crush on Abigail McKee. Dated Candace (once) hangs out with Alan. Takes the city bus home from school and back unless given a ride. Lives on the other end of town in what would be considered the poor section of town. Lives with mom (parents divorced) no brothers or sisters.
> Abigail “Abby” McKee
> High school senior, popular girl, outgoing, confident, works at a store in mall (owned by father), hangs out with Candace, Melody, Jack (bf to melody), Vanessa, Brandon ex-bf is named Paul. Eyes: Blue: Aquamarine, blond hair normally pulled into a short pony tail. Comes from money, drives to school and work in a grey mini-cooper,
> Candace Appleton
> Popular, dated Seth once in junior year, (pity date) short black hair brown eyes, known Abby since elementary school and seth since middle school.
> [/sblock]



is there any one one with a crush on seth? does he get pick on by any jocks? what is his fav class? Teach? least fav? Is there a female teacher that has a pity crush on Seth?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

https://www.gocomics.com/brewsterrockit/2004/08/12


----------



## Aeson

It's funny because it's true. 


Had a good birthday. My mom came by with Papa Johns pizza and we went out for ice cream. I rented Annihilation from Red Box and am going to watch it later tonight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

https://www.gocomics.com/brewsterrockit/2005/02/28
https://www.gocomics.com/brewsterrockit/2005/12/04


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> is there any one one with a crush on seth? does he get pick on by any jocks? what is his fav class? Teach? least fav? Is there a female teacher that has a pity crush on Seth?




Here's a link to the google document https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jFarVWXu9UNBo7e4PbWBg7F9I5OSj5ZLCpfwMeZhe_g/edit?usp=sharing I've updated it qith your questions and questions from my Sister in law,along with the answers. If you have more just post them on the document. And here's a link to the start of chapter one https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jFarVWXu9UNBo7e4PbWBg7F9I5OSj5ZLCpfwMeZhe_g/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Aeson

I've had my current phone number for nearly year. I often get calls for someone that had the number before me. My response is always the same. "He no longer has this number." 99% of the time I get a response of "Thank you, sorry to bother you." and/or "I'll update my records." Today I get the response "HE?!!! That's a GIRL'S name, man!" I don't know who the person is. All I know is the person once spent time in the greater metropolitan Atlanta area and gave the number out to A LOT of people. Until today I had no idea to possible gender of the person. Was I wrong to assume male? To me the name sounds like Key-On-Sa. I have no idea how it's spelled. Does that name say female or male to anyone? The person I was speaking to sounded offended and hung up after his statement.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Well, at least he's not likely to be calling back again, lol. Sounds like a win to me...

I keep getting calls from CVS telling me they have prescriptions ready for Priscilla Lopez. I mean, good for her, but maybe you should try telling _her_ that instead of me?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I once received text messages that were something to the order of:

"Its me"

"yeah, that 817ch [ <--except the real spelling]"

and I am like:huh???

So I call the number from which the text came from and politely informed whoever answered the phone on the other end about the text, this person sounding like an adult, and she lets me know she will take care of it. I thank her And I never hear from that number again.


----------



## Aeson

On New Year's Eve I was texted several pictures of a little girl wearing 2018 glasses. Clearly she was celebrating. I have no idea who this was. I assume they were sending the pictures to the person I mentioned above. I wonder what they would have thought if they knew they sent pictures of their daughter to a total stranger.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It does make me go: Hmmmm .. .. .. .. ..

on another note, how many hivers have been eating scrolls?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve gotten my fair share of truly odd wrong numbers.

For a harrowing but mercifully brief period of time before I went on a week-long vacation, my phone number was 1 digit off from a local suicide hotline.  It is VERY DIFFICULT to interrupt someone who is pouring out their souls over the phone as soon as you say “Hello!”  Fortunately- surprisingly- most of them were VERY understanding and even got a chuckle out of it.

After we moved into our current house in 1998, we got a call from someone asking us to “punch 9 to open the gate.”  When I informed the person that he was calling a single-family home and not an apartment in a gated community, he said “just press the #@#$+! Number 9!”  So I did...and heard the _*boop-boop-boop*_ of a gate opener responding and a “Thanks!”  To this day, I have no idea where that person what’s calling from.

And for the past few years, I have been getting texts messages- and the occasional phone call- for someone named “Autumn.”  That is not my real name, nor the name of anyone I know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> It does make me go: Hmmmm .. .. .. .. ..
> 
> on another note, how many hivers have been eating scrolls?




Duh-_whaaa?_


----------



## trappedslider

I got a text from a random number last year, I responded with "It's done,but there's blood everywhere" they never responded


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> It does make me go: Hmmmm .. .. .. .. ..
> 
> on another note, how many hivers have been eating scrolls?




No scrolls, but I have been eating Honey Smacks like they're going out of style.


BRB I need to go to the bathroom....again.



trappedslider said:


> I got a text from a random number last year, I responded with "It's done,but there's blood everywhere" they never responded



This


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Duh-_whaaa?_




He misses Galeros and is taking his place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I stumbled across a hiver thread from 2002


----------



## Aeson

that's before even my time.


----------



## jonesy

Knowledge is knowing that Frankenstein isn't the monster.
Wisdom is knowing that Frankenstein is also a monster.
Intelligence is knowing that Frankenstein's monster wanted to be called Adam.
Trivia is knowing that the monster that Doctor Frankenstein created was never actually given an official name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Knowledge is knowing that Frankenstein isn't the monster.
> Wisdom is knowing that Frankenstein is also a monster.
> Intelligence is knowing that Frankenstein's monster wanted to be called Adam.
> Trivia is knowing that the monster that Doctor Frankenstein created was never actually given an official name.




REAL trivia is knowing there is/was a hot dog & beer chain called Frank N Stein.


----------



## Aeson

10 out of 9 gynodermatologists recommend not digging around in old hives. It can lead to nostalgia and cranial itching and confusion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Today I mark another trip around the sun. How many miles have I traveled in 43 orbits?






Aeson said:


> 10 out of 9 gynodermatologists recommend not digging around in old hives. It can lead to nostalgia and cranial itching and confusion.




hmm, there seems to be something odd about the math there.


----------



## Aeson

9 out of 10 people are going to misquote statistics 73% of the time.


----------



## trappedslider

I need the hive mind's help with this :

i'm mainly looking for the car to say 'I'm taken care of well by my parents, but i'm not spoiled, i'm out going, popular,confident.' and others will think "nice car" and "lucky." I also want the other students to be able to see the car and go "Abby's here". Abby is saving up to get the car painted a cobalt blue. She takes good care of the car,which she got for her 18th birthday so it's her dream car. Story takes place in the year 2004.

So which one? A Ford Mustang GT or BMW Z4
[sblock]
 or [/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Being a cisgender male, I could not possibly speak the mind of a teenage female. 
I personally would go for the Mustang.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I need the hive mind's help with this :
> 
> i'm mainly looking for the car to say 'I'm taken care of well by my parents, but i'm not spoiled, i'm out going, popular,confident.' and others will think "nice car" and "lucky." I also want the other students to be able to see the car and go "Abby's here". Abby is saving up to get the car painted a cobalt blue. She takes good care of the car,which she got for her 18th birthday so it's her dream car. Story takes place in the year 2004.
> 
> So which one? A Ford Mustang GT or BMW Z4
> [sblock]
> View attachment 99316 or View attachment 99317[/sblock]




For a moment there, I was confused into believing you were buying a car for your kid, and thinking you were nuts! 

By my recollection of young affluent ladies from MY teenage years (mid-80s) in Dallas/Fort Worth, most opted for convertible sports sedans and coupes.  European brands were preferred, but some Japanese models also snuck in there.  

The Volkswagen Corrado (?) was introduced back then, and cost almost as much as a Porsche, especially as a convertible.  They didn’t sell well- Volkswagens at Porsche prices?!?!- but almost every one I saw was driven by young blonde women.

Updating to 2004, I could see BMW M series, Audi S series, Porsche Boxters, Acuras, Nissans, or some of the more exotic Volkswagens.  With some, the Subaru WRX would get a nod because of its performance.

That said, between the two you presented, the Z4, unless she’s a tomboy.  If she wants to play with the boys, Mustang all the way.


----------



## Aeson

My first response while amusing to me was not all that helpful.

I too, were confused at first. I agree with Danny, I think the small sporty car would make more sense.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For a moment there, I was confused into believing you were buying a car for your kid, and thinking you were nuts!




Well I AM nuts but that's a whole different issue lol, I'm running this also as a poll on my FB, and I'm going to post it on another message board as to get a good idea. One of my friends who was also in my graduating class of 04 reminded me that during our time the 'stang was the "it" car.


----------



## jonesy

Today I discovered that there exists this website called LibriVox which contains volunteer created free public domain audiobooks. For example, they have three versions of A Princess of Mars from the Barsoom series by Edgar Rice Burroughs.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy, have you seen any over inflated Trump babies flying around?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> jonesy, have you seen any over inflated Trump babies flying around?



I never even got close to downtown yesterday, because they'd shut down or redirected all traffic away from where the two presidents were traveling through. The only thing working properly was the subway. I did see all the advertisement billboards hijacked* by Amnesty International that read something like "Dear Mr. President. Please Make Human Rights Great Again".

*I say hijacked, but I'm pretty sure they just bought all the ad space the normal way.


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to post in the Pathfinder 2 forum about this because it might be a silly question. And we all know gaming and questions about it is serious business.

Are they still using combat maneuvers? I kind of liked the mechanic.


----------



## Aeson

No one home?

*streaks nekkid through hive and jumps in pool*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*releases the doberman-dachshund crossbreed guard dogs*

“Git ‘im!”


----------



## Aeson

There was a time a man could swim in peace and not have to worry about some frankenfurter attacking him.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> There was a time a man could swim in peace and not have to worry about some frankenfurter attacking him.





 That time was _not _in 1975...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> There was a time a man could swim in peace and not have to worry about some frankenfurter attacking him.




You mean Doberhund?


----------



## Aeson

No I mean Min Pin.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;qeqkoTY61U0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeqkoTY61U0[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Don't make me summon my dire guppy AKA Goliath grouper.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

SPOILERS!!!!


----------



## trappedslider

my bad.....

On a different note, based on feedback from a number of people, It looks like I'll be going with the mustang GT for the car for the main girl in my story.


----------



## Aeson

*points at no one in particular*

I blame you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I didn't do it! it was the one armed man!


----------



## Aeson

One word: Freedumb


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I didn't do it! it was the one armed man!




I don't care.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*jumps down the face of the dam and disappears into the mist and water*


----------



## trappedslider

And I ran..I ran so far away.....


----------



## Aeson

Any clips of Harrison Ford running from a flock of seagulls? Because that would be awesome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, this is just plain weird: Type the word dog 19 times like this

dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog

and translate from Maori to English and this is what google translate gives you:

Doomsday Clock is three minutes at twelve We are experiencing characters and a dramatic developments in the world, which indicate that we are increasingly approaching the end times and Jesus' return


----------



## Aeson

That proves it. Dogs are the spawn of satan. 

All hail our feline overlords. They are the only ones that can save us.


----------



## megamania

Just figured that out?   Son of Sam knew that a long time ago.


----------



## trappedslider

and if oyu do it with afrikaans you get 
However, however, however, however, however, though, though, however, though died though, however, though died died

and with Igbo you also get Doomsday Clock is three minutes at twelve We are experiencing characters and a dramatic developments in the world, which indicate that we are increasingly approaching the end times and Jesus' return

Igbo, is the principal native language of the Igbo people, an ethnic group of southeastern Nigeria. The language has approximately 24 million speakers, who live mostly in Nigeria and are primarily of Igbo descent


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear the people of area 51 implemented this translator reaction.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, this is just plain weird: Type the word dog 19 times like this
> 
> dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog dog
> 
> and translate from Maori to English and this is what google translate gives you:
> 
> Doomsday Clock is three minutes at twelve We are experiencing characters and a dramatic developments in the world, which indicate that we are increasingly approaching the end times and Jesus' return




What happens if- a la _South Park_- you do the same with “moo”?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Just figured that out?   Son of Sam knew that a long time ago.



*glomps Mega and tickles the chin ferret.*

Missed ya buddy


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What happens if- a la _South Park_- you do the same with “moo”?



Kenny dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Kenny dies




You just said what usually goes without saying.

Errr...I mean...”Moo!”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You just said what usually goes without saying.
> 
> Errr...I mean...”Moo!”



It goes with saying in every episode.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is moo:

you are here for you and you forever and ever for you and you for your life and your life for you and your loved ones.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I guess their eyes don’t lie- _COWS ARE POETS!!!_

Tasty, tasty poets, but poets nonetheless.


----------



## trappedslider

So, I started writing chapter five of my book


----------



## Aeson

If you like stand up comedy, and who doesn't? I recommend Netflix for it. I'm watching a gorgeous woman named Enissa Amani do a show in German. You may ask, does Aeson speak or understand German? The answer is nein. I do get a few words but mostly I have to read the subtitles. She's funny and nice to look at.


----------



## trappedslider

so google translate is broken https://www.yahoo.com/news/google-t...y-messages-saying-jesus-coming-072925210.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hi-larious!


----------



## Aeson

When life is kicking your ass  don't ever ask if it can get any worse. Life will give you the finger and say let me show you.

My mom is in the hospital for chest pains.


----------



## Aeson

My mom is ok. They released her less than 12 hours later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Whoa!

Any clue as to what it was all about?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Any clue as to what it was all about?




We're thinking stress. The family is under a great deal of stress right now. With everything we have going on even I felt some tightness in my chest yesterday. I know that was just nervousness, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d say don’t worry, but stress-related health events are among the top killers in modern society.  Y’all try to get a deep breath or two in!


----------



## trappedslider

Well based on feed back with my book, it looks like I'm going to go back and expand on the time line between the first date and spring break. That will also add to the word count which currently sits at a sad 11K 

Where is this place: [video=youtube;7uHUb2qXVdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uHUb2qXVdw[/video] lol

EDIT: Is this heart warming cheesy or just cheesy : “Yup, it’s an awesome view. Time for the bad news. I have to work tomorrow and Sunday.” She spoke with a hint of sadness in her voice as she pressed her head into my chest. I did the only thing I could think of which was kissing the top of her head. It just seemed right for the moment.


----------



## megamania

Finished my second week on the 4AM to 1PM shift.    Seem to be adjusting well enough.   Now.... for some gaming.....


----------



## Mad_Jack

Someone posted the Admiral Ackbar "it's A Trap!" meme on my other forum recently, which caused another poster to reply with...








...Which inspired me to put this together...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## megamania

"Its your mother !"


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> "Its your mother !"




 If I wasn't so tired right now, I'd paste a blonde beehive hairdo on his head and a cigarette in his mouth, then he'd be my mother, lol...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Howdy y’all!

Have a moment of cute!


----------



## trappedslider

so, I found myself a copy editor for my unfinished book


----------



## trappedslider

so, I was messing with a random name generator for pizza places and well this happened: 
Cheesus Crust Pizzeria
For Pizza's Sake Pizzeria
Oh Cheese Pizzeria
The Commandough Pizzeria
Rolling in Dough Pizzeria


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Cheesus Crust Pizzeria



Pure *GOLD*!


----------



## trappedslider

And there's more 

Flour Girl Pizzeria
The Upper Crust
Knead to Know 
That Cheese Dough


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> And there's more
> 
> The Upper Crust



that is the name of a bakery in Columbia Missouri


----------



## trappedslider

Cool


----------



## Mad_Jack

I seem to recall there being a pizza place called "Pie"sano's...


----------



## Aeson

We had a place called Pizza 3.14.


And Danny, those hell hounds looked hungry. When they look at you they see a giant pork chop. Don't turn your back on them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our “heck pooches” don’t see me as a pork chop.  I am “Ball Kicker” and “Thrower of Toys”.

Sometimes, I am even...”Comfy Seat.”


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aren't those the same creatures of the netherworld of shadow that jumped on you right after your hernia operation?


----------



## Aeson

See, hernia jumping and supplication training. "On the floor so I may sit" lol

Truthfully that's kinda cute.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Aren't those the same creatures of the netherworld of shadow that jumped on you right after your hernia operation?




Yup!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> See, hernia jumping and supplication training. "On the floor so I may sit" lol
> 
> Truthfully that's kinda cute.




Mom has another picture from when I was helping her dig stuff out of the master closet.  In it, I’m on my belly, reaching for something under some other stuff...

And that SAME dog decides to sit on my back.

I’m not the only one she does that to, either.  Mom gets the bulk of that treatment, and anyone in an otherwise empty den sofa is fair game, too.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Clearly the dogs have no problem establishing just who owns who...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Clearly the dogs have no problem establishing just who owns who...




Yep, yep, yep, yep.


----------



## trappedslider

so, the two main characters in my book are heading out on a date to a sandwich shop, but I feel that the current name of "Ellie’s Sandwich slingers." sounds lame when you say it out loud. What do you all think, i'm also open to suggestions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...

In Bread
Loafing
It’s a P.I.T.A.


----------



## trappedslider

I wasn't looking for something punny lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Didn’t say you weren’t, either. 

A simple “Ellie’s” could suffice, with dialog establishing that it’s a sandwich place.


----------



## trappedslider

And after the whole pizzeria postings, I should have expected the puns....simple will work, not every name needs to be grand


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like Dave's place


----------



## jonesy

When two worlds collide.. with Eurobeat!

[video=youtube;Gm7lcZiLOus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm7lcZiLOus[/video]


----------



## jonesy

A faceless girl, the three-eyed raven, and the lady of Winterfell enter a bar.

The barman says: "Is the situation really this stark?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Eyeroll*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> A faceless girl, the three-eyed raven, and the lady of Winterfell enter a bar.
> 
> The barman says: "Is the situation really this stark?"


----------



## Aeson

I say we send him to The Wall for that one.


----------



## Aeson

The past, the present, and the future walk into a bar.
Then things get tense.


----------



## Aeson

We have enough youth, how about a fountain of smart.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I say we send him to The Wall for that one.



Hear, hear!

Oh wait, hang on a minute..


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> Oh wait, hang on a minute..




you know nothing, jonesy snow.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> jonesy snow



Now _that_'s funny.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Now _that_'s funny.




I'm glad you thought so. It could have gone another way. I hesitated to post it but it was so funny.


----------



## Scott DeWar

irresistible, even.


----------



## Aeson

It's probably a bad time to ask if you're arse deep in snow this time of year.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> you know nothing, jonesy snow.


----------



## Mad_Jack

In other news today, Jack blew about $200 on old Ral Partha Official AD&D minis and TSR minis today...

Jack is an idiot, but he now has a lot of things he really wanted. Lol.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> In other news today, Jack blew about $200 on old Ral Partha Official AD&D minis and TSR minis today...
> 
> Jack is an idiot, but he now has a lot of things he really wanted. Lol.




Next time you have $200 to throw away I'll give you my address.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> irresistible, even.



The guy has class, taste, heavens to Murgatroyd. Wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> It's probably a bad time to ask if you're arse deep in snow this time of year.



Quite the opposite, my good Thessalian king. This was one of the hottest summers ever here. Italian weather, almost. Today was the first day that I didn't feel like melting all the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I've heard about the north European heatwave from GITP forum.


----------



## Aeson

How do you keep your igloo from melting?


----------



## Aeson

How do you keep your igloo from melting? 

Oh oh oh I know, this when you put on your horny helmet and get in your long boat and go pillaging. When summer is over you go back and rebuild the igloo.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Next time you have $200 to throw away I'll give you my address.





 No problem... It's all in 1950's wheat pennies, though. Shipping will probably cost you about 1/2 of that. You don't mind, do you?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> No problem... It's all in 1950's wheat pennies, though. Shipping will probably cost you about 1/2 of that. You don't mind, do you?




Shipping? But  but I have Amazon Prime.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Mad_Jack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem... It's all in 1950's wheat pennies, though. Shipping will probably cost you about 1/2 of that. You don't mind, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping? But  but I have Amazon Prime.
Click to expand...


Maybe he means.. shipping?


----------



## trappedslider

People can be good friends without being a couple!


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> People can be good friends without being a couple!



True. But I don't know what that has to do with anything. Are you suggesting we pretend shipping doesn't exist?






"Ocean Transport-kun had always looked up to Cargo Plane-senpai. One day she realized she was in love with him. But once again he was flying away to faraway places, leaving her behind."


----------



## trappedslider

I..I don't know how to respond to that image and sentence


----------



## trappedslider

i know how to sink ships <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/XJ0IUrFEempizfqrb6" width="480" height="360" frameborder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowfullscreen=""></iframe>via GIPHY


----------



## Aeson

I've been accused of sinking a few ships....that's why I'm not allowed on some boards anymore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> i know how to sink ships <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/XJ0IUrFEempizfqrb6" width="480" height="360" frameborder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowfullscreen=""></iframe>via GIPHY





So does this guy.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ain’t that some ship!


----------



## Scott DeWar

looks like a bull ship to me


----------



## Aeson

a photoshipped ship? I don't shipping believe it.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 100535




Holy Ship!


----------



## trappedslider

" Candace did you really offer to slash Paul’s tires?” I inquired turning to look at her.
“Again? What do you have some fetish about slashing tires?” Melody commented looking at Candace with an amused expression.
“Seth, she does that to anyone who she thinks needs to be taken down a peg or pisses her off,” Vanessa explained seeing the confused expression on my face. 
“How else am I supposed to show support for my friends in their times of need?”


I love the characters in my book lol


----------



## Aeson

If you want to see the real person, ignore their Facebook and look at their browser history.


----------



## trappedslider

i just wrapped up chapter six of my book now to chapter seven and I put a goal of finishing it by June.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;NuUGrtmjQfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuUGrtmjQfY[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I'm not superstitious, I'm just regular stitious.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> " Candace did you really offer to slash Paul’s tires?” I inquired turning to look at her.
> “Again? What do you have some fetish about slashing tires?” Melody commented looking at Candace with an amused expression.
> “Seth, she does that to anyone who she thinks needs to be taken down a peg or pisses her off,” Vanessa explained seeing the confused expression on my face.
> “How else am I supposed to show support for my friends in their times of need?”
> 
> 
> I love the characters in my book lol




I would like to think that all authors love the characters in their books, even the ones people are supposed to hate!  The good thing is that if you DON'T love a character you can always change him/her.  

So maybe I'm late the party - I've been gone a while - but what kind of book is it?


----------



## Aeson

*Waves*
DOG MOON!!!!!!


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I'm not superstitious, I'm just regular stitious.



Curious, I decided to see what the etymology on that was.

from latin word superstitionem
super = above, over, beyond
stitionem root word sta = to stand, set down, make or be firm

A superstition is when someone stands above the position (position meaning the situation as it is)

So if we are being literal, and you are stitious, I guess that makes you Michael Sorrentino.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Curious, I decided to see what the etymology on that was.
> 
> from latin word superstitionem
> super = above, over, beyond
> stitionem root word sta = to stand, set down, make or be firm
> 
> A superstition is when someone stands above the position (position meaning the situation as it is)
> 
> So if we are being literal, and you are stitious, I guess that makes you Michael Sorrentino.



GTL  Baby


----------



## Aeson

Actually I was listening to a baseball game on the radio when I heard that. They were talking about sports superstitiousness. I liked the phrase a lot.


Go Braves!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> *Waves*
> DOG MOON!!!!!!




*waves back*

Hey!  How's it going?  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Aeson

Not sure. I just came back after being away for several years myself. I'm still trying to find out where the others went. Relique, blackrat and Galeros to name a few. I'm just happy to see another ol skool person.

How's it going? Living in an ever worsening hell. Only good thing going for me is I still have family that loves me.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Did I miss anything?



Here's something to quickly catch you up on stuff that happened:

[video=youtube;BzzJWGSv1-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzJWGSv1-A[/video]


----------



## Aeson

You'd think after all this time that orchestra would have the timing down. Some of them were off.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> I would like to think that all authors love the characters in their books, even the ones people are supposed to hate!  The good thing is that if you DON'T love a character you can always change him/her.
> 
> So maybe I'm late the party - I've been gone a while - but what kind of book is it?




YA high school setting (non fantasy), boy has crush on girl, boy ask girl out and but there's a twist.  I have a slightly out of date copy available for a read via google docs,if you're interested


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION], I tried to watch it and got 4 mins 36 secs in and my headache just got ttttttoo baaaaddddd as the video-in processessors lockedddd up in mmmmy braaaaainnnnn.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION], I tried to watch it and got 4 mins 36 secs in and my headache just got ttttttoo baaaaddddd as the video-in processessors lockedddd up in mmmmy braaaaainnnnn.




Now he knows he has you. It was a mind control device. Now you'll start to think fish is good for all meals and want to live in an igloo. You'll start to think New York is hot in December


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Now you'll start to think fish is good for all meals and want to live in an igloo. You'll start to think New York is hot in December



Fish _is_ good for all meals. I don't know about igloos but I hear they're much better than advertised. And New York in December, I've done that. Everyone complaining about the wind getting inside their clothing and I'm basically having heatstroke in a light summer coat (although I do feel like I should point out that while I've been mainly living in southern Finland I was actually born up north near the arctic circle).


----------



## Aeson

I forgot the best part of his brainwashing scheme. You now want to wear a horny helmet and go raiding and pillaging.


----------



## jonesy

Umm.. so, wait, hang on a flying-cow second there..

Avengers Infinity War spoiler:
[sblock]..if the infinity gauntlet kills 50% of everyone does that mean that there was a 50% chance that Thanos could have killed himself?[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Umm.. so, wait, hang on a flying-cow second there..
> 
> 
> Avengers Infinity War spoiler:
> [sblock]..if the infinity gauntlet kills 50% of everyone does that mean that there was a 50% chance that Thanos could have killed himself?[/sblock]




[sblock]
He'll just have Cable go back in time to a time line where that doesn't happen. The Thanos Paradox?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Now he knows he has you. It was a mind control device. Now you'll start to think fish is good for all meals and want to live in an igloo. You'll start to think New York is hot in December




Sorry, but Curry is the all meals for the day food for me.



jonesy said:


> Fish _is_ good for all meals. I don't know about igloos but I hear they're much better than advertised. And New York in December, I've done that. Everyone complaining about the wind getting inside their clothing and I'm basically having heatstroke in a light summer coat (although I do feel like I should point out that while I've been mainly living in southern Finland I was actually born up north near the arctic circle).



I have lived in Nashville Tennessee so long that I don't like the cold so much any more and am liking the hot pretty well.



Aeson said:


> I forgot the best part of his brainwashing scheme. You now want to wear a horny helmet and go raiding and pillaging.



and what is wrong with that?



jonesy said:


> Umm.. so, wait, hang on a flying-cow second there..
> 
> Avengers Infinity War spoiler:
> [sblock]..if the infinity gauntlet kills 50% of everyone does that mean that there was a 50% chance that Thanos could have killed himself?[/sblock]



re spoiler: Yup



Aeson said:


> [sblock]
> He'll just have Cable go back in time to a time line where that doesn't happen. The Thanos Paradox?[/sblock]



now that is scary!


----------



## Aeson

A couple of guys I know are willing to pay me to work on their laptops. One has a cracked screen so hopefully I just need to replace it. One wants to retrieve data off a HD. Should be doable. I REALLY need the money. I want charge a fair price. I thought of looking at the pros and see what they charge then half it. Anyone getting cheat doing that? Me or them?


----------



## Scott DeWar

a mental note: my scars in the abdominal cavity are still too massive. when I lean over after eating curry all day, I had the dubious pleasure of tasting my food a second time. *cough*


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> A couple of guys I know are willing to pay me to work on their laptops. One has a cracked screen so hopefully I just need to replace it. One wants to retrieve data off a HD. Should be doable. I REALLY need the money. I want charge a fair price. I thought of looking at the pros and see what they charge then half it. Anyone getting cheat doing that? Me or them?



Companies that do HD recovery vary their prices wildly and often don't even give you an estimate for it until they've seen the condition of the device. And it seems that the price is rarely lower than the price of the HD itself (cheapest I ever saw was 50€ to fix a usb stick). Over the years it's felt to me like fully half of the recovery companies were scammers themselves as far as the pricing is concerned. My advice is just be up front about it and you're already better than most.



Scott DeWar said:


> a mental note: my scars in the abdominal cavity are still too massive. when I lean over after eating curry all day, I had the dubious pleasure of tasting my food a second time. *cough*



Yikes. Isn't curry kinda too spicy if you're still recovering (I don't know much about either)?


----------



## Scott DeWar

the actual digestive tract is fully healed, as I can eat curry, chilly or tai dragon peppers with lunch. Although my taste buds told me that the pepper was a mistake and proved it as it went in and as it came out.

it is the musculature that is heavily scarred. The docs were not able to fully connect my muscles and so they simply sewed them to a mesh. Scar tissue formed to connect the muscle over the mesh.further more, there is scar tissue where I had a drain for 4 months and where the colostomy was sewn closed.


----------



## Aeson

Sausages and women, if you want to enjoy them, don't witness their preparation.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Now he knows he has you. It was a mind control device. Now you'll start to think fish is good for all meals and want to live in an igloo. You'll start to think New York is hot in December






jonesy said:


> Fish _is_ good for all meals. I don't know about igloos but I hear they're much better than advertised. And New York in December, I've done that. Everyone complaining about the wind getting inside their clothing and I'm basically having heatstroke in a light summer coat (although I do feel like I should point out that while I've been mainly living in southern Finland I was actually born up north near the arctic circle).






Aeson said:


> I forgot the best part of his brainwashing scheme. You now want to wear a horny helmet and go raiding and pillaging.






jonesy said:


> Umm.. so, wait, hang on a flying-cow second there..
> 
> Avengers Infinity War spoiler:
> [sblock]..if the infinity gauntlet kills 50% of everyone does that mean that there was a 50% chance that Thanos could have killed himself?[/sblock]






Aeson said:


> Sausages and women, if you want to enjoy them, don't witness their preparation.




you speak, _wisely_.


----------



## Aeson

I'm always right about the things important to me, less right about the thing not important, but still right nonetheless.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Sausages and women, if you want to enjoy them, don't witness their preparation.





"There are two things in the world you never want to let people see how you make 'em: laws and sausages."

and here's a link to a version of my book https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kcrmPXzDynEnG6CM8AWt96XL8Wsqoa1qQYrowKyko98/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can make my own sausage.  I can’t make my own women.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can make my own sausage.  I can’t make my own women yet.




Fixed it for future you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Here's something to quickly catch you up on stuff that happened:
> 
> [video=youtube;BzzJWGSv1-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzJWGSv1-A[/video]




Hey, where's 7 and 8? Or are they waiting for #9 to put all 9 up at once? It might be awesome to watch all nine. Turn the volume off and then just scan for cool fight scenes.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> YA high school setting (non fantasy), boy has crush on girl, boy ask girl out and but there's a twist.  I have a slightly out of date copy available for a read via google docs,if you're interested




Synopsis is probably best for me. I already have too much unread (and unwritten) stuff to go through. Bought a new book couple weeks ago. Still only made it like 5 pages in. So terrible.  And a friend just sent me the Sword Art Online novels, but I have no idea when I'll have time to go through those either.

I just noticed your comment and was curious cause I'm actually in the middle of writing miscellaneous things too (couple of novels, couple of rpg projects). A couple of them I'm mediocre on, but a couple I'm excited to finish. I really feel like I would like to start my own gaming company, but I also really wish I had a partner. Kinda sucks trying to do all this on my own. Get overwhelmed and then end up not really working on anything. Sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> "There are two things in the world you never want to let people see how you make 'em: laws and sausages."
> 
> and here's a link to a version of my book https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kcrmPXzDynEnG6CM8AWt96XL8Wsqoa1qQYrowKyko98/edit?usp=sharing




Well, despite what I said earlier, since it's here, I'll take a look.  

My story is called "A Moment to Remember" basically it's about a guy who has no memories and can gain no new memories. However, he can see MOMENTS in other peoples' lives, the moments where the person chooses an action that will cause them to go down a path of happiness or tragedy, though of course the person can't see this. HE can, however, and he guides people to the good path. Unfortunately, someone is now killing people that he has helped and with every killing, he remembers more and more. So can he remember enough to stop the killer before the woman who he comes to fall in love with, who he has also saved, is killed?


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;0TNeTgshFNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TNeTgshFNI[/video]

Just saw Black Panther. Really good movie. Not a bad character to be seen anywhere. Okoye rules. The special effects weren't always the best, but at no point were they bad either. Top 5 avengers movie.

 I do have two big problems with it:
[sblock]
1. Did Killmonger die? He is far too good a character to only appear in one movie. They need to bring him back asap.[/sblock]
2. Ororo Munroe. I knew it wasn't going to happen, but it still hurts. T'Challa and Ororo are my second favourite Marvel couple, because it felt like a real relationship. Hard and bittersweet. Are we ever going to get to see that on the big screen? Come on. The wedding deadline they already missed (it was Civil War era). Pretty soon Disney owns everything, so just do it.


----------



## Aeson

You had one job! ONE JOB!


----------



## jonesy

In case you didn't get my meaning there: Ororo Munroe is Storm, who is/(was?) locked inside the X-Men franchise, and who therefore wasn't ever going to appear in an MCU movie. And so the Black Panther / Storm connection has been severed by the MCU / Fox separation. Which sucks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s a like a meta version of Meta Romeo & Meta Juliet.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> In case you didn't get my meaning there: Ororo Munroe is Storm, who is/(was?) locked inside the X-Men franchise, and who therefore wasn't ever going to appear in an MCU movie. And so the Black Panther / Storm connection has been severed by the MCU / Fox separation. Which sucks.




I'm guessing you haven't kept up with news...but https://www.tvtechnology.com/news/disney-fox-merger-approved

Any action with the MCU however more than likely won't happen till after phase 4


----------



## Aeson

There is a picture of a very scary looking woman on the front page. *Shutters*


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s a like a meta version of Meta Romeo & Meta Juliet.



Now that you mention it, yeah, it really is.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> There is a picture of a very scary looking woman on the front page. *Shutters*



Satine Phoenix? She's got so much energy it radiates out of her face.


----------



## Aeson

I looked into her a bit. I wonder if she was one of those D&D with pornstars folks like Mandy Morbid.
She does seem very expressive. I bet hella fun to hang out with also.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I looked into her a bit. I wonder if she was one of those D&D with pornstars folks like Mandy Morbid.
> She does seem very expressive. I bet hella fun to hang out with also.



Knowing what she did during her previous career I feel like she was one day googling for 'dungeon' and ended up on a D&D page by accident. And stayed there.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;UUN0nA7261Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUN0nA7261Q[/video]

This is a really nice remix.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Knowing what she did during her previous career I feel like she was one day googling for 'dungeon' and ended up on a D&D page by accident. And stayed there.




I used to be dominatrix until I took a D20 to the knee?


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had my annual physical today. Everything looks good.

...but I swear to Elvis that “Dr. Hans R. Bigge” used Jalapeño jelly as a lube this time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

THAT kind of physical, huh? oh boy. ouch!


----------



## Aeson

So here I am watching what appears to be a man arguing with a light post. Turns out there are at least two other people there. They are obscured by a shrub. I know this a little girl started roaming around. The man continued talking toward the light post. He has since picked up the little girl and walked away. I just saw the person he was talking to get up and walk in the same direction. Funny how perspectives and context changes everything.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Had my annual physical today. Everything looks good.
> 
> ...but I swear to Elvis that “Dr. Hans R. Bigge” used Jalapeño jelly as a lube this time.




Would it have been better if someone like Satine Phoenix was the one armed with the jalapeno jelly?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Would it have been better if someone like Satine Phoenix was the one armed with the jalapeno jelly?




No, because (quoting Bette Midler’s character from _Ruthless People_), *I’d be facing the other way.*


----------



## Aeson

Could be worse....she could be too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Could be worse....she could be too.




I was going to make a comment about the playground next to the sewage treatment plant, but that might cross a grandma rule boundary.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I was going to make a comment about the playground next to the sewage treatment plant, but that might cross a grandma rule boundary.




They seem to give this thread a little giggle room....ahem...I mean wiggle room.


You reminded me a comment from Bill Nye about why Gawd would put the fun parts so near that plumbing. I need to see if I can find it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

He is a civil engineer, who else would put a playground next to a sewage treatment plant?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> He is a civil engineer, who else would put a playground next to a sewage treatment plant?




You must have been to Georgia once in your life. Not far from where I grew up a soccer park is near a treatment plant. So I'd say the morons in Cobb County Ga.


----------



## Scott DeWar

actually, the two points to the southeast that I have ever been are Mobile Alabama and here in Nashville Tennessee.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> actually, the two points to the southeast that I have ever been are Mobile Alabama and here in Nashville Tennessee.



Come this time next year and I'll treat you to a day at DragonCon


----------



## Aeson

A woman called into a local radio station to find out why a young man she hired was a no call/no show after one day. The kid was the son of a friend and she thought she was helping him with his first job. The mom called in to defend the kid. She often used the word we and us, like we expected more and how could this be done to us. She said her son was expected to work in a hot warehouse for 3 hours without a break then take lunch at 11am. It seems he was used to lunch at 1pm and didn't know what to do with himself. They were expecting him to be put into management or administrative roles ON THE FIRST DAY. I can't remember his age. 20-23 I think. 

Is this the world we've created for ourselves?


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;OinRDzEbqXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OinRDzEbqXc[/video]

So hype. Very excite. Much Ciri.


----------



## Aeson

Looks awesome


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Come this time next year and I'll treat you to a day at DragonCon



I should have a working vehicle by then!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I should have a working vehicle by then!




If you can come for the weekend its a lot more fun. Monday, Labor Day is when everything is winding down and you can get good deals from the merchants. One year I got a bunch of Green Ronin books for $5 each. The GR guys didn't want to lug it all out.lol


----------



## Aeson

Chaotic stupid is not an alignment.....it's a life style. 

I'm surrounded.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> If you can come for the weekend its a lot more fun. Monday, Labor Day is when everything is winding down and you can get good deals from the merchants. One year I got a bunch of Green Ronin books for $5 each. The GR guys didn't want to lug it all out.lol



so, every labor day is dragon con?!?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> so, every labor day is dragon con?!?




It's been going for over 30 years. Since 2001 it has been on Labor Day week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, yes. The late 80s and early 90s. every city wanted a convention going on!


----------



## Aeson

I want to rant and rage. I want to yell at the top of my lungs until my voice is gone. I want to wail, gnash my teeth. I want to wring my hands and rend my clothing. Yet i know I can't for many reasons and that only makes it worse. I'm a big man. 6 feet tall and nearly 500 pounds. I never felt smaller than I do compared to what I face.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wassup, A?


----------



## Aeson

Violates various rules, both forum and societal. I just needed to vent a little to relieve some pressure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, then:


----------



## Scott DeWar

puppy doggies!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Red” escaped today.




(File photo of escaped fugitive.)

Don’t worry, she wasn’t gone long.  

Our sliding gate has been opening itself at random times during the day for a couple weeks now, and we’re trying to get it corrected.  But usually, our house princesses come into the house when the gate opens.

But today, she channeled another “Red”.





Instead of being a good girl, she wandered off.  Dad & I called her, and didn’t see her at first.  Then she appeared on the neighbor’s lawn, just one house behind ours.  Just a few dozen yards away.

She has not apologized.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> I would like to think that all authors love the characters in their books, even the ones people are supposed to hate!




 You only kill the ones you love.

Just ask Steven Erikson or George RR Martin...





Aeson said:


> View attachment 100920





 Been there, done that. 

Someone on another forum decided I have Mad Jack Disease...





Aeson said:


> Violates various rules, both forum and societal. I just needed to vent a little to relieve some pressure.





   I might know someone who knows someone who knows a couple of guys in the "solutions" bizness who work cheap...


----------



## Aeson

In circles I've travelled in recent years a Mad Jacker is a very not grandma friendly person. Some have called it mental disorder.lol

 Now changes any conversation we would have had about wet work.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, then:
> View attachment 100969




Sometimes that's all it takes.


----------



## Aeson

US: 4 glasses of wine with dinner; you're an alcoholic.
UK: 4 glasses of wine with dinner; you're the designated driver.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Just spent eight hours marching back and forth around the CT Renaissance Faire in blazing sun, 90 degree heat, and 70% humidity...
They had sprinkler hoses hooked up in a few places spraying water so people could cool down.

The one minor consolation is that at least I wasn't in period clothing.

Despite spending all the cash I'd set aside for the fair, the only thing I brought home other than pictures was a minor sunburn and the start of a headache.

It was fun.


----------



## Aeson

Kiss any tavern wenches?


See any in Star fleet uniforms?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was going to cook for thecLabor Day holiday, but essentially, all of my guests canceled at the last minute.  All for legit reasons- rain, hospital, big Tuesday deadline, etc..  Instead, Dad went and got a chicken and some sides at Boston Market.

Instead of my putting out the spread I intended, I just cooked a green bean maque choux, potato salad, and a cherry blitz. We also had a Riesling.

Unfortunately, I’ll be _FORCED_ to cook the ribeyes I bought for today later this week.


----------



## Aeson

If I could I'd come over for dinner.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Kiss any tavern wenches?




 No. but I think I might have come damn close, lol...  (As I like to say in my cheesy Irish Faire accent, "Th' ability t' turn a pretty phrase is th' ability t' turn a pretty girl's head...")

I was kinda casually flirting outrageously with one of the vendors, and I used my best line:

"If I may say so, m'lady... Tis a fine Faire, and a lovely day. But both together aren't half so fine, fair and lovely as yerself."

She blushed. (They usually do, lol.)

Then on the way out at the end of the day, I wandered past to say goodbye, and told her, "Til I once again hold the light of yer smile with my eyes, I shall hold it within my heart."

 I am a Giant Cheeseball of Doom. Lol.


----------



## Aeson

Most gamers I've met are giant cheeseballs of something. 

Come to think of it, with my lactose intolerance any giant cheese ball will be of the doom variety. But what a way to go.


----------



## Aeson

I have a young man showing a lot of interest in gaming. He has been to numerous gaming stores in the area and is fascinated by it all. Warhammer 40k, D&D, all of it. I have a lot of them but it's all in storage. I'm not ina position to share right now. He is 19. His parents are about to be deported back to Mexico. His little brother is going to Texas. Because of a run in with the law he is staying in Georgia. I see a good mentoring opportunity. I recommended Geek and Sundry as a youtube channel to check out. I would suggest ENW but I think messages boards are not that appealing to folks his age. Other resources I can recommend?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I recommended Geek and Sundry as a youtube channel to check out. I would suggest ENW but I think messages boards are not that appealing to folks his age. Other resources I can recommend?



Geek and Sundry will keep him busy for ages.

I've been watching these recently:
WotC DnD channel
High Rollers DnD campaign channel
Bonus Action Roleplay campaign channel
IGN Plays Cyberpunk 2020 With Its Creator


----------



## jonesy

I have made a terrible mistake.

I saw Diablo 3 for the PS3 on sale for 3 euros and thought "hey, I never played that, it can't be as bad as everyone said". Oh. My. Foot.

This game is like a collection of all the bad design choices you can make. Not only is everything illogically structured on its own, but they are also as confusingly different from the previous games as possible. Nothing works the way you'd think at first. I honestly had to google "how do I use my weapons" and "how to assign spells". So frustrating.

Edit: why do I have to drop books onto the ground before reading them?

Edit: monsters in a cellar next to a door. I try attacking them and pressing the attack button chooses the ladder and sends me back out. What engineer came up with that idiocy?

Edit: you can't pick the spells you get when you level up? Does every maxed wizard have the exact same skill distribution?

Edit: OMG the item inventory controls. Having to use three buttons to switch between options when the button to use depends on which part of the inventory you are in..

Edit: and an extra WTF for item inventory controls for allowing it to drop items on the floor if you pick the wrong button by accident. I was trying to compare three different bows and it just flomps them down. AND when you stop looking at the stats for an item and use the current back button it doesn't take you back to the previous menu, but instead the previous previous menu!

Edit: you seriously can't remap a skill button to another until you have 'unlocked' that button by gaining the default skill for it.

Edit: the voice level for some characters is vastly different, as if some actors had been in a professional recording studio and others inside a trashcan in a dark alley somewhere recording on a potato. And wow, some quest givers have audio lines that cut off before the text actually ends. I would not even have noticed that without subtitles.

Edit: the inventory holds 60 items (at least currently) on my person, and 20 in the stash, but only 4 from each are visible at one time. Meanwhile 40% of the screen remains unused around the inventory. Plus seeing the item pictures is useless since you have to go "inside" each item one by one to see their stats (aside from damage, which is almost the least useful stat since the items you find appear to be near your level anyway).

Edit: something something map resizes everytime you leave it, and you can't move while it's visible apparently.

Edit: good grief the inventory control mess carries over to the item sellers. Accidentally buying stuff isn't hard at all. It's like you have to keep looking down at the tiny text that tells you what button does what where before you do anything.

Edit: hah! A quest giver joined me on my quest, but he was running slightly faster than me, and as he was talking explaining the quest both his voice and the subtitle vanished as he got too far away from me to hear it (which did not look far at all).


----------



## jonesy

I was going to say something like "well, at least the combat is good", but there are two things that mar it quite badly. First, the levels appear to be 3D and the autoaim has problems with this. Sometimes it tries to attack things that aren't there, sometimes things that are behind the things you really wanted to attack. Second, stairs. I have now seen 5 instances of monsters getting stuck behind stairs (that is, behind the actual level), and also autoaim gets really fidgety on some stairs, like it has trouble believing the 3D is there.


----------



## Aeson

Have you seen Torchlight?  I like it.


----------



## jonesy

Honestly I prefer Grim Dawn. With the Crucible and Malmouth expansions, and even more content still coming, it's going to last years.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't heard of it. Torchlight to me seems like a good Diablo clone.


----------



## Aeson

Is it just in my area the hipsters are buying Jeeps? They are all over the place. Manbuns and vapes akimbo.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I play path of exile myself


----------



## Aeson

Coffee nut M&Ms where have you been all my life? I can die satisfied now.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> I play path of exile myself



I got into Path of Exile way too early, and never got around to trying it again. Back then (what was it, 2013?) it was a time when I didn't have a working gaming PC and did everything on a business laptop, and of course it couldn't run the game properly. Also, I seem to remember that the early build of the game was a resource hog. I'm sure it's gotten a lot better since then.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;QJxTRo72Pq4]https://youtu.be/QJxTRo72Pq4[/video]

Eat cane, Tubby!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I should have a working vehicle by then!




Yeah, I just got my starter replaced for my car. Ugh... this crap isn't cheap!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> They had sprinkler hoses hooked up in a few places spraying water so people could cool down.




Totally representative of that time period!


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I'm sure it's gotten a lot better since then.




Unless you play a summoner.  Hah. Actually, my group played that game for a while, but the game gets to a point (like Diablo) where it seems like you're mainly just grinding to get ahead. It's a neat game though. I like the flexibility of the skill system. The selection screen is pretty impressive. I once though about trying to do something similar with Pathfinder. Hah.

Diablo 3 has some neat things about it. I didn't have most of those problems playing the PC versions though. The interface didn't give me problems like you.

As for abilities, yeah, every Wizard gains the same abilities at max level. It is up to each individual person to pick and choose which skills they want and which runes they want to modify each skill. The ease of switching allows you to only need to ever make one Wizard and simply play with the abilities rather than in D2 where once you made your selection you were done. Want to play Lightning, make a Lightning Sorc. Want to try Cold? Well, you better level a new Sorc from level 1. So it's one of the things I liked about the new Diablo, though admittedly, it's also a LOT easier to level your character to max level in D3. Got tired of it after a time though. Same thing over and over again... but I enjoyed it for a while. It's neat how unique items can modify abilities, making them even more unique. Sometimes I think dnd needs to do something like that with some magical items, modify specific class skills, giving more options and making more varieties.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Manbuns and vapes akimbo?  Almost sounds like two oddly named brothers.

“Hello there, ladies.  I’m Manbuns Akimbo.  This is my brother, Vapes Akimbo.  What are we drinking tonight?”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Manbuns and vapes akimbo?  Almost sounds like two oddly named brothers.
> 
> “Hello there, ladies.  I’m Manbuns Akimbo.  This is my brother, Vapes Akimbo.  What are we drinking tonight?”




It'll be both trendy and ironic at the same time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sooo...trionic?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sooo...trionic?




"Try new Trionic IPA. Now with even more hops."


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> Totally representative of that time period!




 Not really - if they'd been historically accurate sprinklers, they would have used rain gutters on the buildings, or there would have been someone in a second story window armed with a chamber pot...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> Not really - if they'd been historically accurate sprinklers, they would have used rain gutters on the buildings, or there would have been someone in a second story window armed with a chamber pot...



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Aeson

Jiminy Christmas
Have you guys looked at Pathfinder play test? Cantrips are boss. Chill Touch can be heightened to 9th level and do 4d8 + ability mod. Acid Splash doesn't do the same damage but can do a lot. They don't use slots, are at will, a limitless. You could acid splash your way through the Great Wall.lol


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!




Lucky for us their aim is as good as imperial stormtroopers. Give that shiitake to an ewok, and watch out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Lucky for us their aim is as good as imperial stormtroopers. Give that shiitake to an ewok, and watch out.



perfectly said! just have the little furry bastages hang it out and the drenching will ensue!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Jiminy Christmas
> Have you guys looked at Pathfinder play test? Cantrips are boss. Chill Touch can be heightened to 9th level and do 4d8 + ability mod. Acid Splash doesn't do the same damage but can do a lot. They don't use slots, are at will, a limitless. You could acid splash your way through the Great Wall.lol



 ok, now you got my undying interest! looking right now!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, now you got my undying interest! looking right now!




Check out the lightning bolt spells. Dfrakking12! Lightning bolt maxes with heighten at 5d12. Chain starts at 7d12


----------



## Aeson

I've been calling it country rap....or CRAP for short. I just saw something that makes sense. Hick hop.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;ujCQhE4K9LA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujCQhE4K9LA[/video]

That took a turn.

I thought I started watching rich-students-gamble-their-fortune-for-power, but instead I got crazy-newcomer-destroys-establishment.


----------



## jonesy

By the way, there's an Ingress anime happening:

[video=youtube;ZmtYHLYe428]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmtYHLYe428[/video]

It will be interesting to see how they represent the game.

[snark]Who's excited for the Pokemon Go spinoff?[/snark]


----------



## Aeson

Couldn't decide which one to share. Ain't you lucky.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

I don't think it works that way, webhead


----------



## Aeson

My previous post was based on the single, I'll assume wrong picture, since it's not there now.lol


----------



## jonesy

A brain is a biological organism built essentially by itself from the instinct-like instructions within the parts that become to grow to become it. This biological process is ongoing never-stopping from the very first neuron activation to the very final last. The human brain literally evolves itself out of a basic stupor to a high-functioning instinct-overcoming decision machine and then devolves right back down to a senile partial-function torpidity before finally shutting down.

A brain is also a mostly subliminal memory-experience collecting/tabulating/cross-referencing/altering/deleting/hiding/inspecting/searching/decision-making-using collection of co-editoring neural signals.

Your brain is also the only organism to give itself a name. Or rather, it was that wildly surging mob of neurons which did it.

You are a far larger thing than the sum of your parts. If you ever feel overcome by the enormous complexity of life outside yourself, just remember how much actually has to happen inside in order for you to make a simple cup of hot coffee.

And remember to let that hivemind within enjoy that coffee.


----------



## Aeson

Gawd made the brain in his very real and very living image. 


I always thought it was neat how the entire body is meant to protect, and nurture the brain.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;PnJbBwJFzdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnJbBwJFzdE[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I think simba could use autotune


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;PnJbBwJFzdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnJbBwJFzdE[/video]




That’s furrible.  Just furrible.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;AOMpxsiUg2Q]https://youtu.be/AOMpxsiUg2Q[/video]


You should check out some of his other films.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;33p-Eck7keA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33p-Eck7keA&list=RD33p-Eck7keA&t=6[/video]


----------



## Aeson

That guy put some real effort into it. That was really funny.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know, right?? I love the one with the puppy trying to get to the bone!


----------



## Aeson

I can't pick a favorite. They were all pretty funny. I think the turkey might win it though. "stay your black a$$ over there." LOL


----------



## Scott DeWar

Then the dog walks away without a single sound does make the show.


----------



## Aeson

My youngest niece and nephew have just started high school. And fun times have been had by all. *rolls eyes*
My sister mentioned that they have not learned about 9/11 in school. I've started thinking about. I've wonder is it because it happened before they were born? Nope, that's called history. It's what school is for. Is it possible text books and curriculums have not caught up? Don't think so. Is it so sensitive they've chosen to avoid the subject? Is it a vast left wing deep state conspiracy? I think so.


----------



## Aeson

Upon research, from an article from 2016, only 20 states teach something about 9/11. I bet they're red states. They teach it in high school. Georgia being an ultra red state, im surprised they don't teach it at all grade levels. This state is so red , you get a red neck just from looking at the map. I guess they think high schoolers are mature enough to handle the subject. I don't think these school officials ever met a high schooler.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I grew up around educators.  All, 4 of my grandparents taught, as did my Mom and (briefly) her sister.

Part of what you’re describing is a result of school book selection, subject matter & teaching methods are controlled- at least in part- by non-educators.  The result is highly politicized and non-objective.

I mean, jeez, some of the stuff I’ve seen...


----------



## trappedslider

On the one hand I'm glad i'm out of school on the other hand..THE FOOD HAS GOTTEN BETTER!?! for example Thai Chili Chicken (24g), Brown Rice (22.5g),Steamed or Fresh Broccoli & Carrots (5g),Rice Krispie Treat (37g), Pineapple (17g),Fortune Cookie (5g)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My college went from firing the guy who authorized the serving of discolored ham and selling roast beef as “prime rib” my freshman year to finding a guy who cooked in New Orleans the next.

Of course, it wasn’t all rainbows and sunshine- they still had “International Night”, which was white meat chicken cooked to mimic dishes from 5+ countries...incompetently.


----------



## trappedslider

oh, that menu choice wasn't college..thats from the high school i graduated from


----------



## Aeson

I remember an episode of Bones where kids were finding body parts in their beef stew. While investigating the factory, the guy said that batch was their substandard stuff so it went to their second tier clients like schools and prisons. 

I believe it. I've seen the food and eaten the food in institutional settings. Prisons in my state grow a lot of produce and livestock, but they sell it. They get a lot of their food from outside vendors. So YOU could be eating food grown by prison inmates and not even know it. 

All I know is I check my beef stew carefully before eating.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> oh, that menu choice wasn't college..thats from the high school i graduated from




Oh, I know.  It was just the worst example I had.  Before that, most of my school food was OK, except for the grilled cheese/grilled ham & cheese roulette played at Tillicum Elementary in Tacoma Washington.

All of them were made and grilled, and then wrapped in opaque foil paper to keep them warm when they were delivered to the classrooms.  One sandwich type was in silver paper, the other gold.  But they were made with whatever bread was available cheaply, and clearly in mixed lots.  Some of us got white, some got wheat, and some got seeded rye.

Now, my palate has broadened over the years, and I STILL find seeded rye an inappropriate bread for grilled cheese/ham & cheese sandwiches.  My 2nd grade self had to suffer through it...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*shudder*

body parts in your food. Worst nightmare EVER ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> *shudder*
> 
> body parts in your food. Worst nightmare EVER ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mad_Jack

It's a damn good thing I decided to check the ETA for my ReaperCon Swag Bag, since the tracking gnomes informed me it was sitting on my front porch, along with an EvilBay win.

In the rain.

Fortunately, they were in a plastic bag, so I have dry boxes but a wet floor.


----------



## Aeson

Georgia just got redder. I didn't think it possible. A charter school wants to bring back paddling.lol Georgia and 19 other states have it on the books. They just haven't done it in 40 years. I was paddled in elementary school. 20 states.....hum...I wonder if these are the same 20 that teach 9/11 in high school.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/geo...reinstates-corporal-punishment-163410404.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sure Missouri is one of the other 19.


----------



## Aeson

According to this . you would be correct.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5766273/


----------



## Aeson

A story on Yahoo.com about Serena Williams has a picture of her tearing into someone that looks like The Doctor.lol

Where's a Dalek when you need one?


----------



## Aeson

Autocorrect, I'm really tired of your shirt.


----------



## jonesy

At the moment I just want to know three things:

1. Is Konosuba going to get a conclusion? They were supposed to fight the Devil King, but I don't think they ever even showed who that was..

2. Who the heck is the masked lady who talked to Jorah 'Friendzone' Mormont back in season two of Game 'Rip Your Heart Out' of Thrones? Literally the only thing we know of Quaithe 'Golden Mask' Tattoo-Artist is her name, and I am damn sure that that was never actually said on the show. When Jorah asks her who she is her reply is "no one", like a faceless man would say. And incidentally her face is the thing she hides the best.

3. What _is_ up with Youtube unsubbing people without saying anything?


----------



## Aeson

At the moment I just want to know three things:

1. Is Solo A Star Wars Story any good?

2. Where do babies come from?

3. When's dinner?


----------



## jonesy

> 1. Is Solo A Star Wars Story any good?



It's ok.


----------



## Aeson

The download is available on Friday. I'm trying to decide to buy or rent.


----------



## Aeson

Adding to my list of thing I want to know
4. Is drawing a weapon an action in Pathfinder 2.0? 
         Dropping a weapon is. Can't find draw weapon.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Some day I'm going to make one of those "motivator"-style pictures with an image of a big bowl of colcannon, and underneath it will say:

                      Colcannon

The Irish didn't invent bacon. Or Potatoes.
But bacon mashed potatoes...
Yeah, that was us.


I also want a t-shirt that has blood spatter around the outside edges of the picture, and down the center will say...

 <sp><sp>Positive Thoughts...
</sp></sp>
     Positive Thoughts...

       Positive Thoughts...

          Positive Thoughts...

              Positive Thoughts...




Edit: Have I mentioned how much I frakkin' hate the way the forum won't let us indent a line of text?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> At the moment I just want to know three things:
> 
> 1. Is Solo A Star Wars Story any good?
> 
> 2. Where do babies come from?





from the cabbage patch, of course.




Aeson said:


> 3. When's dinner?




I don't know about YOUR dinner, but mine is in about an hour.


----------



## Aeson

That's not easy to read, my friend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

of course not. it was your semi-annual vision test.


----------



## Aeson

Did I pass?


----------



## Aeson

I logged into my Star Wars: The Old Republic account after 6 years. Over 7k in cartel credits had accrued in that time.lol Each month 100 credits were added. I used it by bank access and other things. Still over 6k left. I bought the collector's edition when it was released. It had the physical security code thingy. I can't find the dang thing now, but because having it attached to the account I got the credits. I'm now using the android app. I hope i still get 100 credits each month.

I have an imperial stronghold. I tried to travel to it with a republic character, a message popped up saying it was deep in enemy territory. It then said I could pay a smuggler 1000 credits to sneak me in. That's funny. I'm going to try it tomorrow. If you never hear from me it's because I became saber fodder for some Sith lord.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> That's not easy to read, my friend.






Scott DeWar said:


> of course not. it was your semi-annual vision test.






Aeson said:


> Did I pass?




could you read it?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> could you read it?



I had to highlight it. 

Oddly on my phone the formatting didn't show so everything was in black. When I looked again on another device it was "blank". Much confusion on my part ensued.


----------



## Scott DeWar

are you sure the confusion was not brought on by the low pressure effects brought on by a hurricane?


----------



## Aeson

I mentioned this Jeep Cherokee that I saw to my sister. It was loud and sounded like it had a diesel engine. She said she knew which one I was talking about. No diesel, it had no muffler. That is very common around here, much to my annoyance. The county we live in is not the most populace in the state so you tend to see a lot of the same people. Anyway she tells me a story about a time this guy tried to impress a group of girls by revving his engine. Of course the thing shut down on him. So all the girls had a good laugh at his expense. One of the girls knew the guy and said "He knows I'm gay, so why try to impress me?" These are high school girls. My niece is 14 and has a girlfriend. She came out to the family over a year ago saying she liked boys and girls. Man, times they are a changin.

Is it stereotyping to say my niece is wicked good at softball?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> are you sure the confusion was not brought on by the low pressure effects brought on by a hurricane?



Nope, I'm an honorary blonde.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Nope, I'm an honorary blonde.



I use the excuse of "Blond roots". My hair is dark dark dark dark dark dark  brown.

I have a grandma of Cherokee blood, and grandpa of northern Irish blood then my dad is of Indonesian blood of his mother, so you can say "Just what roots are blond?"


Well _*HIS*_ dad is from Holland, and that is where my dad lives.

I have blond roots that show every now and then.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I use the excuse of "Blond roots". My hair is dark dark dark dark dark dark  brown.
> 
> I have a grandma of Cherokee blood, and grandpa of northern Irish blood then my dad is of Indonesian blood of his mother, so you can say "Just what roots are blond?"
> 
> 
> Well _*HIS*_ dad is from Holland, and that is where my dad lives.
> 
> I have blond roots that show every now and then.



I don't know of a single natural blonde in my family. I'm thinking of pointing at my few grey hairs and claim they are blonde.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I was born platinum blonde, but was dirty blonde/light brown by the time I was in high school. By the time I hit my twenties, it was dark brown and now it's pretty much mostly an iron grey dark enough to look black, although in the summer I still end up with brownish red highlights.

My beard, on the other hand, contains bits of every color from white to black - when I have a few months' beard, it looks like I'm chewing on a calico cat, lol - and any particular section doesn't always grow back in the same color it was before I shaved it...


----------



## Aeson

My beard is lighter, almost reddish. I believe it was in a behind the scenes bit of the Roman King Arthur movie, it's a Welsh trait for a guy with dark hair to have red beard. This was the reason given for dying the beard of one actor black to match the rest of him. 

I liked the movie as an action movie. Not really a King Arthur movie, though. It would have been fine to remove that stuff and kept it as a Roman soldier's last mission story.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what was once blond facial hair is gray, as is with the reddish hair. what was black is turning white and silver. still have a bit of black in the beard.

Now the cranial head is still nearly all the dark rat's nest I always had, except for the temples.


----------



## Aeson

Recently I started wearing reading glasses occasionally. I don't  need them all the time, but I do find myself holding things at arms length sometimes.lol Today I had to try to read something so small. Just a couple of years ago I would have done without. I didn't have my cheaters so I handed to my mom to read. She has bifocals but it's still embarrassing.

Some may remember when I posted just hours after having lasik surgery. I was told I would still need reading glasses after 40. He was right. I got about 12 years without glasses of any kind except sunglasses.


----------



## jonesy

Walk into a club like:

[video=youtube;aGq24C_1D0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGq24C_1D0c[/video]

Walk into a grocery store like:

[video=youtube;70-_Zvk0a2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70-_Zvk0a2k[/video]

What the heck kind of vegetables did I end up buying? Hala Aka Puhala?


----------



## Aeson

I saw a pair of weapons of massive distraction yesterday. While I was saying thanks for the mammaries, I was.turning left into on coming traffic. Didn't wreck but it did wake me up. First question by cops is normally were you on your phone. I'd have to say that I was thinking of an extra large milkshake.


----------



## Scott DeWar

did you tell them what DID distract you?


----------



## Aeson

My bad. I wasn't clear. No accident. I avoided the car. I just didn't see him coming. I started my turn and then saw the *huge* tracts of land. I look back and here comes a Jeep. Luckily he slowed enough to avoid a collision. If things did go wrong I would have made sure I got a picture. Somewhere along the line I hope I'd get a cop or judge that would see the picture and say, "Naw. You good, Bro." LOL


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I saw a pair of weapons of massive distraction yesterday. While I was saying thanks for the mammaries, I was.turning left into on coming traffic. Didn't wreck but it did wake me up. First question by cops is normally were you on your phone. I'd have to say that I was thinking of an extra large milkshake.



[video=youtube;Nc_HZb33ZUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc_HZb33ZUs[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I am unabashedly a fan of female protean flesh.  I have so far made it through 50+ years of life without _seriously _embarrassing or injuring myself.

There _have_ been a few close calls, though.

And the two face-to-boob collisions I’ve had were entirely accidental- no, not kidding.


----------



## Aeson

The woman I saw was not as hawt as Salma but was "bigger".
Also wearing a tight shirt in the rain. 

I often say I love a woman's smile the most. Then again I haven't almost wrecked over a smile.lol I suppose it's a side effect of the breastfeeding= bad, formula=good 70s.
From a biological stand point. A beautiful smile can't feed a brood of youngins.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not into the pleasure of pain on any measure, but i once had the pleasure of smacking my nose on a firm breast before. she took it as a complement that I actually got a bloody nose from it. I was too embarrassed to say any thing more witty then "Ouch"


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not into the pleasure of pain on any measure, but i once had the pleasure of smacking my nose on a firm breast before. she took it as a complement that I actually got a bloody nose from it. I was too embarrassed to say any thing more witty then "Ouch"



"Thank you" comes to mind. 

Answers to the what happened questions

"You should see the other guy"
"I got boob-slapped"
"Next time I'll word my wish spell differently."
"We were filming a live action anime harem comedy"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Re: me


----------



## Aeson

Lookin sharp


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks.

Regarding the loud hat: I think I understand golf a little better now.  The bright colors; bold- sometimes clashing- patterns?  It’s reverse camouflage, ensuring you’re seen on the links.  IOW, it’s a safety adaptation.

I, however, don’t play or watch the game beyond highlights on TV*.  Thus, I am (to modify an aphorism) all hat, no golf clubs.






* I did go to the Byron Nelson once.  Free tickets.


----------



## Aeson

Am I racist if I wasn't impressed by Black Panther? Nothing in it was that special. It is not worthy of an Oscar. People's Choice maybe. I predict it'll go yard on the People's Choice awards. Michael B Jordan might get a best supporting nom. I just don't think he'll win. The academy seems to think so also, that's why they tried to make a category it could win. Most popular? Again, that's what the People's Choice and MTV Awards are for. I did like it more than Thor Ragnarok. That just could be my dislike of Thor and Chris Hemsworth. I cheered when he died in Cabin in the Woods and Red Dawn.


----------



## jonesy

Which superhero movies do have Oscars? As I recall at least Superman-78, Batman-89, The Dark Knight, and the Incredibles.

And, surprisingly, Suicide Squad.

Edit: wait a minute. B89 has the Joker, so does TDK. AND Suicide Squad? Is the Joker automatic oscar-bait?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Which superhero movies do have Oscars? As I recall at least Superman-78, Batman-89, The Dark Knight, and the Incredibles.
> 
> And, surprisingly, Suicide Squad.
> 
> Edit: wait a minute. B89 has the Joker, so does TDK. AND Suicide Squad? Is the Joker automatic oscar-bait?



I think Suicide Squad's Oscar sit solely on these sexy shoulders.


----------



## Aeson

I figured it out. These douchebags with the unnecessaryly loud and obnoxious vehicles are saying. "I am MAN! Hear my vehicle ROAR!" I think I'm on the verge of learning primitive man's limited vocabulary. Now if I can understand all the grunts, hoot, and whistles. 

This might help me find a mate. If I appear to be as dumb as a stump and use loud noises as a replacement for chest beating and plumage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There are many kinds of birds out there, and each sports its own plumage & has its own calls.  And different ways of demarcating territory.

So yes, booming systems are one way of exhibiting mating/primacy.  Here is some evidence thereof provided by two of the preeminent researchers in the field, Professors Tigra & Bunny:
[video=youtube;2T3egCDI4ls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T3egCDI4ls[/video]


----------



## Aeson

That was bloody awful. Absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> ugh.



He agrees with me.


----------



## jonesy

Do you guys realize that it's only four months until our timeline surpasses this vision of the "future":

[video=youtube;x_NO4znTZZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_NO4znTZZk[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Avast, landlubbers! I be plunderin this hive. Hand over ye booty and rum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Do you guys realize that it's only four months until our timeline surpasses this vision of the "future":
> 
> [video=youtube;x_NO4znTZZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_NO4znTZZk[/video]




Dude, that totally happened last weekend.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, that totally happened last weekend.



Oh no, our timeline is accelerating!


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson




----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> View attachment 101605


----------



## jonesy

I feel like Marvel's success is working against them. The Captain Marvel trailer makes it look like a good solid action flick (and in my opinion it is easily on par with the Wonder Woman trailers), but I've seen a lot of comments from disappointed fans. The bar has been set so high that a merely good movie no longer excites people.

On the flipside I feel really bad for DC fans. There the bar is almost non-existant. It's like there's no quality control at all.


----------



## Aeson

Batman Begins and The Dark Knight were good. The Dark Knight Rises was more disappointing. I enjoyed Man of Steel more than I thought I would. The same with Wonder Woman. Chris Pine was the weak point just like Star Trek. The direction the two studios have gone with Marvel and DC make it hard to compare in my opinion. DC's movies seem darker, more grounded. Marvel's are more lighter and fluffy. They seem to appeal more to a broader/younger crowd. The problem with the way DC presents their stuff is it's more in line for older folks. They have more discerning tastes and are quicker to notice something wrong. Shazam may take them into a new direction. Going that route may leave me behind. I liked the dark and brooding Batman and Superman. I watched Infinity War a couple of days ago. I was underwhelmed. Josh Brolin didn't do it for me as Thanos. He was fine as Cable. The big battle reminded me of the Gungans v droids in Phantom Menace.  Every time I see the new Peter Parker I want to reach for a can of Raid.


----------



## trappedslider

I need a bit of help with the following description:

[sblock]The house looked like one of those homes on the cover of a magazine. It was light brown, two story with a well kept lawn. A large window to the left indicated where the living room was I think, while a smaller window on the right might be where a bedroom or office was located. There was a dark red chimney also on the left side, which just added to my guess that being where the living room is located. The driveway itself formed a roundabout with two other cars that I couldn’t identify but I assumed must belong to her parents.[/sblock]
The house needs to give off a rich vibe with out being over the top. It's a modern circa 2004 house


----------



## jonesy

I was under the impression that the DCEU had more movies, but it seems there are only five. The Batman movies aren't part of it? Five, hmm? Comparing to Marvel in terms of number of movies filmed that means that DC is only up to the first Captain America. That kinda makes DC's position appear better. They've only just started, so they can make corrections. Out of Marvel's first five only Ironman was a rock solid movie for me. The 6th of course was the first Avengers, which was a big step in the right direction.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> A large window to the left indicated where the living room was I think, while a smaller window on the right might be where a bedroom or office was located.



I don't understand the logic there. Why would a smaller window indicate that? Here a smaller window is where the bathroom or sauna is.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> I don't understand the logic there. Why would a smaller window indicate that? Here a smaller window is where the bathroom or sauna is.




In the houses I've grown up in there's a small window over the sink in the kitchen....but I may move the dinning room to the front side with a large window.


----------



## jonesy

Anyway, if I were you I'd look for pictures of the type of house you're wanting to depict and try writing a description for it, see if it sparks ideas.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Anyway, if I were you I'd look for pictures of the type of house you're wanting to depict and try writing a description for it, see if it sparks ideas.



Excellent idea. There are so many styles of houses here. Victorian, Georgian, colonial, ranch, craftsman, etc. 

Or spend some time on websites for builders. They sell houses to suit your taste and will have sample floor plans to look at.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;42NNT0TBCIE]https://youtu.be/42NNT0TBCIE[/video]

I got so used to using my mouse right handed it seems awkward to use it left handed.

I had a job once that required me to carry a device for people to digitally sign for packages. Id hand the device to their left hand and stylus to their right. I encountered another lefty, all craziness ensued, we both handed the the device and stylus to each other as if the other was right handed. When she noticed what was happening we had a good laugh. We have to adapt to a world not designed for us.


----------



## jonesy

I totally get every single point she made except the mouse. I'm right-handed but I use mice equally well with both hands. It doesn't matter at all which side it's on. Actually the left side might be better on laptops since the disc station is usually on the right.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;F1B9Fk_SgI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1B9Fk_SgI0[/video]

Somewhere along the line Donald Glover stopped being this guy who makes art, and instead became this virtuoso who makes emotions.


----------



## Aeson

The writing in spiral notebooks and binders always annoyed me. Smudging what I was writing, getting it on my hand bugged me too.


----------



## jonesy

Did Telltale Games really just self-destruct? What happens to the Walking Dead games?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;42NNT0TBCIE]https://youtu.be/42NNT0TBCIE[/video]
> 
> I got so used to using my mouse right handed it seems awkward to use it left handed.
> 
> I had a job once that required me to carry a device for people to digitally sign for packages. Id hand the device to their left hand and stylus to their right. I encountered another lefty, all craziness ensued, we both handed the the device and stylus to each other as if the other was right handed. When she noticed what was happening we had a good laugh. We have to adapt to a world not designed for us.



I’m ambi, so even if lefties conquered the world, I’d be a’ight. 

One she missed: instruments.  Many of them are very difficult to play lefty; moreso in a group setting.  More are made for lefties these days, but they’re still rare and usually more expensive.

Twist: some researchers are now saying that- especially with stringed instruments- we’ve been playing them wrong all this time.  That righties who currently use their left hands for fingering the notes would actually be better off using their dominant hands, and using their *left* hands for bowing, strumming, picking, etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Did Telltale Games really just self-destruct?




Apparently.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m ambi, so even if lefties conquered the world, I’d be a’ight.
> 
> One she missed: instruments.  Many of them are very difficult to play lefty; moreso in a group setting.  More are made for lefties these days, but they’re still rare and usually more expensive.
> 
> Twist: some researchers are now saying that- especially with stringed instruments- we’ve been playing them wrong all this time.  That righties who currently use their left hands for fingering the notes would actually be better off using their dominant hands, and using their *left* hands for bowing, strumming, picking, etc.




Funny you brought up instruments. The video lead me to looking at left handed guitars.lol I had one as a teen but didn't do much with it. Eventually it got broken. I still keep saying I want to learn. Gotta keep the ol noggin active.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;2CRzoWdkVws]https://youtu.be/2CRzoWdkVws[/video]

I'm in love with the one that plays Sara. This video sealed the deal.lol
Also while I watched this I thought I saw the DM walking out of Walmart with one of the vests. It would be hilarious if he worked the Walmart near me.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I figured it out. These douchebags with the unnecessaryly loud and obnoxious vehicles are saying. "I am MAN! Hear my vehicle ROAR!" I think I'm on the verge of learning primitive man's limited vocabulary. Now if I can understand all the grunts, hoot, and whistles.




I used to be in the habit of yelling out snarky comments when people would smoke their tires and peel out of parking lots. One time when some guy in a muscle car did a couple donuts before taking off I yelled out, "_My god_ that man must have an enormous *****!!!!!" and turned around to see a couple of Catholic nuns laughing so hard they almost fell over...



Aeson said:


> Avast, landlubbers! I be plunderin this hive. Hand over ye booty and rum.




When a lady once asked me if I was a pirate when I snarled at something, I quickly replied with a licentious smirk, "Aye, lass, a pirate I be. Am I'm here to plunder your booty..."


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I used to be in the habit of yelling out snarky comments when people would smoke their tires and peel out of parking lots. One time when some guy in a muscle car did a couple donuts before taking off I yelled out, "_My god_ that man must have an enormous *****!!!!!" and turned around to see a couple of Catholic nuns laughing so hard they almost fell over...
> 
> 
> 
> When a lady once asked me if I was a pirate when I snarled at something, I quickly replied with a licentious smirk, "Aye, lass, a pirate I be. Am I'm here to plunder your booty..."



I wanted someone to say something about plundering their booty.

I'd say " I be at sea a long time. As long as ye swab me deck an walk me plank. Matters not to me as long as me timbers get shivered."


----------



## Scott DeWar

saw something that made me laugh:







[/img]


----------



## Aeson

Beware of what??? I gots to know.


----------



## Aeson

Beware of what??? I gots to know.

I think it's left shark


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> View attachment 101748



This catstronomer agrees:
[video=youtube;R4anpxoHkPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4anpxoHkPI[/video]


----------



## Aeson

And you know if the Earth were flat Logan Paul would have jumped off the edge already.


----------



## Aeson

I don't listen to country music on the radio as much as I used to. So it was a surprise when I tuned into my go to station and they were hablaming in espanol. The country station moved to a new place on the dial. Now I can't pick it up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just found out I’m No. 6 on the “Funniest Members” list.


Be seeing you!


----------



## Aeson

I thought your member might look funny. I just didn't expect it to be ranked. Good job???


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If you can get it, yes!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you can get it, yes!



Who I pictured when I read that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My idol!


----------



## jonesy

One of my most favourite movie moments ever is when, I think in Ducksoup, someone fires an artillery shell through the window next to Groucho and he goes over and closes the shades.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Groucho was a genius...and the rest of them weren’t slouches either.

Except when slouching, of course.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My idol!



Aw shucks, ma'am. Tain't nutin. You don't have ta go idoling me or nutin.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am 
w
a
y,

w
a
y

d
o
w
n

 at 46.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't cracked the top 100. There is no accounting for taste. I've been to cons. Ive seen how you geeks dress. 
Wait...I'm trying to make a case for a lack of humor, but I HAVE seen how geeks dress and it's pretty funny looking. I'm so confused.


----------



## megamania

Geeks, Costumes, Ranking..... I'm lost.  Been away.    Needed to unplug for a while.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Geeks, Costumes, Ranking..... I'm lost.  Been away.    Needed to unplug for a while.



Come and go as needed. You're always welcome.


----------



## megamania

Been a while for you being here.  Welcome back.


----------



## megamania

Tomorrow I find out if gaming is done and over with or resets.    Trying to start a new group but not getting a confident feeling about it.    If that fails I may go to a local Bigfoot Convention.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Iv’e been playing some “frpg”-themed puzzle games on my iPad, and have found that I have a new gaming pet peeve: when I accidentally waste an uncommon or rare resource (such as a character or artifact) on something utterly trivial. 

When I say “accidentally”, I mean that I am aware the task is trivial, and I’m generally aware of the value of the resource I’ve selected to burn this way, but I didn’t notice I’d selected it.

Chaps my hide.  ESPECIALLY since I have only myself to blame.  And I’ve done it at least once in each game.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Been a while for you being here.  Welcome back.



You missed me saying hello to you when I did come back.lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Geeks, Costumes, Ranking..... I'm lost.  Been away.    Needed to unplug for a while.



 come on in. we have your reserved rubber padded room and white dinner jacket already waiting for you .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d rather have a rubber padded dinner jacket in a white room...


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;FQ_PWA4ymq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ_PWA4ymq4[/video]

Where we're going we don't need.. well, we do need a road.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not if we have hoverpants.

Yes.  I am working on hoverpants.


----------



## megamania

Got a group of three.  Better than nothing.  Had a lot of good laughs (feels good to laugh again).  Goblins and Emerald Claw as villains. Best part was the note they had to do.   Worse to read font I could find, written with goblin slang and spelling.   Took much of the session translating it and sorting it out.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Solo yesterday, and liked it. I thought he was more Han Solo than I expected. Boyish charm, reckless, fearless, honorable...ish?. Donald Glover tried to sound like Lando which was amusing and annoying. I loved L3-37. Favorite droid by far. I'm glad they didn't try to put R2 and 3PO in there. Looks like they tried to leave it open to another which I'd be willing to see. The humor was much better placed than episodes 7 and 8. Felt more natural.


----------



## jonesy

I got a youtube ad for eyeglasses when I was trying to watch a comic con cosplay video. The ad was 5 seconds long, but it had a notice saying I could turn it off after 30 seconds. That got me wondering, would I have noticed that if I'd needed glasses? And was youtube thinking that I'd chosen the wrong video and therefore must have needed those glasses? And if I'd needed glasses to see what video I'd chosen what video did the youtube algorithm think I'd wanted to see?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I got a youtube ad for eyeglasses when I was trying to watch a comic con cosplay video. The ad was 5 seconds long, but it had a notice saying I could turn it off after 30 seconds. That got me wondering, would I have noticed that if I'd needed glasses? And was youtube thinking that I'd chosen the wrong video and therefore must have needed those glasses? And if I'd needed glasses to see what video I'd chosen what video did the youtube algorithm think I'd wanted to see?



If the ads I see are chosen by the videos I've been watching then it's because the eyeglass SJW Leftist wackjobs want you to feel bad for those with visual impairments. You should feel guilty about your eyesight privilege. You shouldn't buy glasses because you need them, give them to a brown or black person that needs them. Then beg for forgiveness for 400 years of slavery. 

Then the video after the ad will tell you why all of that is wrong. That you should buy the glasses so you can shoot straight and read your bible.



Man, I need to find better garbage to watch.


----------



## Aeson

When two women go on a date, which one pays?  That's one I should have asked Goldmoon when I had the chance.


----------



## Aeson

A friend told me about a great deal he saw for a radio for a dollar. Only problem is the volume dial is stuck on high.
I said you can't turn that down.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;GCMigcJ9fhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCMigcJ9fhc[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_BOOOOOOO!!!_


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _BOOOOOOO!!!_



Great way to make an entrance, Casper


----------



## Aeson

A nurse finds a rectal thermometer in her pocket and thinks " some @$$hole has my pen"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The spirit of Uncle Miltie lives on! _*sniff*_


----------



## megamania

Back to working on Storyhours.  SHADOW WARS.


----------



## Aeson

I have two questions for you.
1. Where have you been all my life?
2. Can you go back?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I got home today and was talking about different meats to eat and we got to goat.

I said I can't eat goat because it was cannibalism as I am an old goat.


----------



## Aeson

I've eaten goat at an Indian joint. It was ok. Little tough and gamey.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have had goat prepared in Indian, Mexican, and Jamaican restaurants...

Gimme some more!  

I’ll grant that goat curries can tend towards the bony side.  But the slow rotisserie cooked cabrito I had at Piedras Negras De Noche- in a family owned & operated restaurant in San Antonio was simply stellar.  As were the flour tortilla wrapped cabrito and egg breakfast soft tacos they served...


----------



## Aeson

Do you realize we're admitting to eating Scott's family? Any Hindus? I want tell them about the burger I had tonight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*raises hand*_

Burger & fries here, too.


----------



## Aeson

No doubt some fancy pants burger and fries. Kobe beef, artisan bread and cheese. And waffle fries. 

Mine was a half eaten leftover Whopper from my sister. She ate the onion rings. I did get a whole spicy chicken sandwich all to myself.lol I can't complain about anything I get in my situation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Smashburger’s truffle burger- essentially a shroom & Swiss- and their smash fries, which are seasoned with rosemary & olive oil.

Fancier than Burger King, but still just high-end fast food around here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My family! poor auntie Frieda!


----------



## jonesy




----------



## megamania

I have been avoiding McDonalds lately.   They have set up an ordering Kiosk.   Unless it is cash, you MUST use it.   Why?  So as to rid the company of workers.....60+ year old workers.

Rediscovered BK's Bacon King and Onion Rings.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> I have been avoiding McDonalds lately.   They have set up an ordering Kiosk.   Unless it is cash, you MUST use it.   Why?  So as to rid the company of workers.....60+ year old workers.
> 
> Rediscovered BK's Bacon King and Onion Rings.



The McDonalds that I've been frequenting seems to be suffering from cost cutting as well. The last three times I've gone there I've only seen three employees: the obvious boss figure who seems to be having a heart attack every time he's around, the drive-through worker with the perpetual frown on his face, and the hyperactive girl at the front who somehow seems to be doing 90% of the actual work there.

There's a BK being built across the street that's supposed to open this month. Never been to one, gotta check that out.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> The McDonalds that I've been frequenting seems to be suffering from cost cutting as well. The last three times I've gone there I've only seen three employees: the obvious boss figure who seems to be having a heart attack every time he's around, the drive-through worker with the perpetual frown on his face, and the hyperactive girl at the front who somehow seems to be doing 90% of the actual work there.
> 
> There's a BK being built across the street that's supposed to open this month. Never been to one, gotta check that out.




I remember Blackrat talking about having to drive a long distance to go to BK so they did it rarely. I think he said there was a diner that sold American style food so that's where they went most often. If I recall correctly, you two don't live near each other so your experience may be different.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I remember Blackrat talking about having to drive a long distance to go to BK so they did it rarely. I think he said there was a diner that sold American style food so that's where they went most often. If I recall correctly, you two don't live near each other so your experience may be different.



Well, this is a funny little country. You think, 5.5 million people, that's really small. But then you realize it's that amount of people in a place roughly the size of France or Florida (actually Florida is a lot smaller). It's not hard never meeting someone specific here.

I do hope Blackrat's doing ok. He hasn't posted here for a long time.


----------



## Aeson

I have thought the same. I liked talking to him. 

The metro Atlanta area where I live is over 6 million. We have several members like Ranger Wicket and daiglo. I haven't met any of them. I have met some from other states like Rel and others. Odd how that happens.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I have thought the same. I liked talking to him.
> 
> The metro Atlanta area where I live is over 6 million. We have several members like Ranger Wicket and daiglo. I haven't met any of them. I have met some from other states like Rel and others. Odd how that happens.



diaglo? I remember I said something funny about him once and he went and had that quote as his signature for the longest time.


----------



## jonesy

Seems to be nostalgia time here at Eric Noah's 3rd Ed Extravaganza Multiplex Superdome.


----------



## Aeson

He lives near Stone Mountain. Look it up, it has an interesting history and an uncertain future.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;3bNITQR4Uso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bNITQR4Uso[/video]
A japanese song from the early 80's unexpectedly becomes a viral hit in the western world.


----------



## Aeson

A caller on the radio said his porn name based on first pet name and first car would be Muffin Duster. LOL


----------



## Aeson

This may come as a shock to some of you, but I've been known to make racially offensive remarks. I have even made them to or in front of the race in question. I do it to be funny and only when I know the person knows me. They know I'm being funny. I say this not to be lectured but to share a story I heard from my sister, and also to help understand where I am coming from.

My youngest niece and nephew were adopted from Guatemala as infants. They know little of their heritage. So thus begins the story. My niece went on a weekend trip to New York with her girlfriend's family. Some time during the trip they stop at a grocery store and witness someone shucking corn. My niece knew nothing of the process and was intrigued. Some one (not clear who) said to my niece that h er people do this all the time so she should know how. When my sister heard this she was upset. It seems the two girls have been on the outs for awhile now. At this point they are not allowed to see each other.

People that know me know that I rarely speak out of ignorance. If I do say something even remotely ignorant like the above comment it is purely in jest. Oddly the statement is true. Her people did shuck corn. My grandparents had a garden in which they grew corn. Us yougins had to help by breaking beans and shucking corn. But I wouldn't expect these Yankee carpetbagger know it alls to know that. It still upset me. I don't say stuff like that to kids because they don't understand. Now if they were older I might.  

I want to go to the store and buy some corn so my niece and nephew can say they have shucked corn and their white family taught them how.lol


----------



## Aeson

Why didn't someone tell me earth elementals help Noah build the ark? I had to learn it from a movie.
If only there was a book.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Well, this is a funny little country. You think, 5.5 million people, that's really small. But then you realize it's that amount of people in a place roughly the size of France or Florida (actually Florida is a lot smaller). It's not hard never meeting someone specific here.
> 
> I do hope Blackrat's doing ok. He hasn't posted here for a long time.



He is doing fine. We are Facebook friends and I see him posting about the little blackrat.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> He is doing fine. We are Facebook friends and I see him posting about the little blackrat.



That's good to know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> .. .. .. .. .. My youngest niece and nephew were adopted from Guatemala as infants. They know little of their heritage. So thus begins the story .. .. ..




I have a niece adopted from Guatemala as an infant as well. Her parents (and I !!) have raised her telling her of her heritage and of her mother. She even knows her birth name. I get to child sit her sometimes and we play hide and seek and other fun games. She loves it Uncle David (my real name) comes to play!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> He is doing fine. We are Facebook friends and I see him posting about the little blackrat.




Say it ain't so....the rat has a little rat?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yup, a little little boy rat.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder if he's rolled his first nat 20 yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I wonder if he's rolled his first nat 20 yet.



Black rat did when  he got his son!


----------



## Aeson

But did he make his fort save while changing the dirty diaper or reflex save vs boy pee? DC is way to high on the cuteness will save. No one can make that one.


----------



## Aeson

Batwoman: Nuns with M16s and katanas?
Nightwing: They're called nunjas.


----------



## jonesy

jonesy said:


> diaglo? I remember I said something funny about him once and he went and had that quote as his signature for the longest time.



Actually, now that I think about it, it might have been Darkness who had in his sig a quote by me about diaglo.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Poor Tokyo.  Always getting attacked by things.









Godzilla: The Planet Eater coming next month.


----------



## Aeson

I keep getting robocalls. I don't own a car yet I have an extended warranty. My sister said "and I have student loans".lol
One of those off the cuff comments that cracks me up.


----------



## Aeson

With the joke name thread in mind.

I had a player that named his character Bation. A NPC who was a somewhat uppity snooty butler type called him Master Bation. It was over. The whole table died laughing. The player turned beet red.. It took some time to get back into the game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I keep getting robocalls. I don't own a car yet I have an extended warranty. My sister said "and I have student loans".lol
> One of those off the cuff comments that cracks me up.




I get those. 

One of my faves involved a call from someone claiming to have a stoical American name- let’s say, “Dave”.  But “Dave” had an accent that was clearly of the Indian/Pakistani type.  He called to tell me his company had detected a problem with my Windows PC.  As he spoke, I could clearly hear the sound of an office full of cubicles in the background- other voices, clacking keyboards, and the AC on blast.  

At that point in time, my computer and all of my mobile devices were Apple products.  I interrupted “Dave’s” spiel, and told him I didn’t have a Windows PC.  This stopped him cold.  

“I only have Apple products, “Dave”- no Windows machines at all.”, I repeated.

He paused.  Then he tried to ask someone for help, “He says he doesn’t have a Windows PC, only Macintosh.”

There were the sounds of his office, but no answers...then the line went dead.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't had that one, I have heard of it. I've seen videos of people messing with them.

I've gotten the FBI warning that locks the PC up. I managed to get rid of it myself. My brother in laws coworker wasn't so lucky. He paid the ransom, they didn't release it. So he had to pay a pro to remove it. In all he was out over $750. I said next time have him bring it to me. I'll do it for far less.


----------



## jonesy

I want them to play this at my funeral:
[sblock][video=youtube;j-Py0DUvG7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-Py0DUvG7s[/video][/sblock]
That is the sound of victory.


----------



## Aeson

The sun setting on a spherical Earth


I hope to be able to witness it in person one day. Maybe space flight will be available to all in my lifetime.


----------



## jonesy

You know, technically speaking, you do witness it in person every day. You just happen to be a lot closer to that sphere.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> You know, technically speaking, you do witness it in person every day. You just happen to be a lot closer to that sphere.




I'm looking at the setting sun now. Ow, my EYES!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

lies! that  foto is a fabrication by the conspiracy! the earth is flat!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Let me help you see that:
[video=youtube;p5NX1FC-7-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5NX1FC-7-w[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack distinctly remembers _not_ ordering a cold... Who does Jack contact about returning it?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> lies! that  foto is a fabrication by the conspiracy! the earth is flat!



Did you not see my irrefutable evidence with the cat? We would have nothing left. 


Mad_Jack said:


> Jack distinctly remembers _not_ ordering a cold... Who does Jack contact about returning it?



Sorry no returns on consumables. Next time identify BEFORE drinking the potion.


----------



## Aeson

Jack, I would recommend speaking to any plague infested children in close proximity or adults who spend time with said plague infested children.


----------



## jonesy

How did Superman know that that wasn't Clark Kent?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> The sun setting on a spherical Earth
> View attachment 102174
> 
> I hope to be able to witness it in person one day. Maybe space flight will be available to all in my lifetime.






Aeson said:


> Did you not see my irrefutable evidence with the cat? We would have nothing left.



there is no cat in that foto.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> View attachment 101748






Scott DeWar said:


> there is no cat in that foto.




Behold


It is less impressive when it says attachment instead of showing the picture.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> View attachment 101748






jonesy said:


> How did Superman know that that wasn't Clark Kent?




Because Clark Kent would never wear a tan blazer with green pants.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> there is no cat in that foto.



He’s on the other side of the camera.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Because Clark Kent would never wear a tan blazer with green pants.



Seems plausible. He is a dapper man.








Funnily enough, Clark has pretended to be Superman:






I agree Clark, who on Earth would believe that?


----------



## trappedslider

Some investigative reporter Lois Lane is....
[sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Photoshopped!


----------



## jonesy

Best Lois is the Lois & Clark Lois. She knew before he told her.


----------



## Aeson

" 30 minutes ago I was a whited haired Scotsman" LOL


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Some investigative reporter Lois Lane is....
> [sblock]
> View attachment 102181[/sblock]




Ahhh...the day Kal-El came out of...errr...well...the stock room IS a kind of closet, right?


----------



## Aeson

You think when someone told Rupaul to "get bint" he took it literally?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> He lives near Stone Mountain. Look it up, it has an interesting history and an uncertain future.
> View attachment 102008




Paint Drying was impressive.... now stone carving erosion


----------



## megamania

Still can't catch a break.  I am now officially A-FIB.    They did the whole kill me and restart me thing..... little improvement.   Looking to talk to lawyers this week about Disability.    Not much I can do anymore.


----------



## megamania

My son kinda spoiled our new campaign.    He decided to read my posts rather than what I have on the computer.   So now he knows I am mixing Eberron and Darksun.    Oh well..... other players will be surprised at least.


----------



## megamania

"How do you know your phone operator is not native to America?"

I called my Wal-Mart corporate contact to let them know about my A-FIB and not to fire me- strictly LOA at this point.   The woman asks me to mail stuff on Monday.  "I can't..... Tuesday."   

"Why sir" (sounding esperated with me)

"It's Columbus Day.  Many businesses will be closed."

"Its a holiday?"

"errrr…. Yes ma'am it is."

silence..... "On Monday?"

my turn for silence since I am ready to light into her.... "Yes ma'am.  Banks, postoffices and many professional offices treat it as a holiday."

"oh.....should we e-mail it to you?"

"That would be fine"


AAAAARRRRRGH !


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Paint Drying was impressive.... now stone carving erosion




Actually those folks are probably waiting for the lazer show.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The theory of cats pushing every thing off a flat earth has one flaw in it. 

Dogs.

Dogs keep the cats in line most of the time.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> The theory of cats pushing every thing off a flat earth has one flaw in it.
> 
> Dogs.
> 
> Dogs keep the cats in line most of the time.




Once the first ball went over the edge so did the dogs.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Still can't catch a break.  I am now officially A-FIB.    They did the whole kill me and restart me thing..... little improvement.   Looking to talk to lawyers this week about Disability.    Not much I can do anymore.




Damn, son!  All I can do is pray for you.  Good luck with your disability hearings.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Still can't catch a break.  I am now officially A-FIB.    They did the whole kill me and restart me thing..... little improvement.   Looking to talk to lawyers this week about Disability.    Not much I can do anymore.




Good luck, I'm waiting to hear back if i'm still disabled or not and I won't know till December.


----------



## Aeson

Semi good news. I start work again tomorrow. A temp agency I worked with before called me. It's a place I worked before. I hated it. They even asked me not to come back. It's been almost year since then. New people in charge now probably. I hate warehouse work. At least it's getting cooler outside so it'll be cooler inside. I really need the money. I hope this is the step in the right direction I need. I can get my life back on track.


----------



## Scott DeWar

middle Tennessee is supposed to cool off in the next day or so, so it should be reaching you soon.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;13YUIDA8-Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13YUIDA8-Z8[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Boobs have power. They will make a 6 month old baby and 65 year old man act the same.


----------



## megamania

and 16 to 46 do crazy things


----------



## megamania

bazookas, boobs, breasts, bumpers, chest, headlights, hills, mountains, pillows, puppies, silcon valley, ta-tas, t**s,  



I'm sure there are more words / nick names for 'em.


----------



## Aeson

I guess I spoke too soon about the job. The supervisor remembered me. I didn't even last an hour before I was called into the office then asked to leave. I work too slow for them.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;jEzEsr0Mut8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEzEsr0Mut8[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Don't get me started on that subject.



With all the rain you would think the hurricane is here already. I see animals lining up in pairs. Should I be worried?


----------



## Scott DeWar

light sprinkles here in Nashville.  even though it is over land,Georgia to be exact, it is still  a cat 1 hurricane.


----------



## megamania

Noah's Arc-


Get your ticket now..... don't wait


----------



## megamania

Rain & Thunderstorms here..... course that has little to do with Michael


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Lv2AJR0Egn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv2AJR0Egn4[/video]

A-ha!


----------



## megamania

heh...…

Lawyer is nervous that I have contacted the State also about disability.


----------



## Aeson

Not sure if many of you get a chance to hear what a real good ol boy from the south really sounds like. They try on TV and movies. This is the troof right here.
[video=youtube_share;1WVhbgoe854]https://youtu.be/1WVhbgoe854[/video]


----------



## megamania

Heard a version of this involving a bar keep and his bar

still good


----------



## megamania

Hanging out watching Legend of Boggy Creek and writing Adventure #2 in Shadow Wars


----------



## Scott DeWar

my feet hurt


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> my feet hurt




Want Mega to kiss them better?


----------



## Scott DeWar

he won't want to do that. they stink


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> he won't want to do that. they stink



Take them out of your mouth. They'll smell better.


----------



## Aeson

Yesterday I spoke with the cable guy at my aunt's new place. We talked about my trouble finding a job. He told me to keep looking and stay positive, something will come along. As I walked away I got a call for a job interview. It's tonight at 11pm. It's an overnight stock clerk at a super market. I guess that's when I can speak tothe night manager. It's just crazy how that happened.


----------



## Aeson

You might figure it out, Left Brain is what she calls her husband. This is an example of a proper southern lady. 
I saw one of her show years ago. In that one she explains where the name Left Brain comes from.
[video=youtube_share;L1_W0LCHwK4]https://youtu.be/L1_W0LCHwK4[/video]


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Want Mega to kiss them better?




'scuse me?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 'scuse me?




I think you're the only parent around. So first thought when someone is whinning is to offer kiss it better. I only offer my services to females. And it was an attempt to make you laugh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Yesterday I spoke with the cable guy at my aunt's new place. We talked about my trouble finding a job. He told me to keep looking and stay positive, something will come along. As I walked away I got a call for a job interview. It's tonight at 11pm. It's an overnight stock clerk at a super market. I guess that's when I can speak tothe night manager. It's just crazy how that happened.




I was wondering vis a vis this- what’s the status of your driver’s license?  If you’re in good standing, it might take you only a week or so to get trained as a forklift operator.  And those guys are usually in demand.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was wondering vis a vis this- what’s the status of your driver’s license?  If you’re in good standing, it might take you only a week or so to get trained as a forklift operator.  And those guys are usually in demand.




I have given that some thought. I even tried getting trained at some of the places I worked. That never worked out. There are places that train you but they're either to far away or pricey or both. I continue to think about it. My dad did it for years. Some times now I wish he taught me when I was younger. I just didn't expect it to be something I would do.


----------



## megamania

Argh!

NGx2 and CG players and asked by the city watch to stop and go to barracks for questioning they kill the 9 officers..... some in cold blood.

So much for a "good" party and most of my plans for the next three adventures.


----------



## Aeson

They must be hunted down by a paladin that says "I AM THE LAW!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> They must be hunted down by a paladin that says "I AM THE LAW!"




I would dredd that judge


----------



## megamania

"We are the Paladins that say NEE!"


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Where is Mycanid when I need him?


I see some mushrooms in the yard. They look like the white mushrooms I can buy at the store. Are they safe?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 102295




I am Groot


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Where is Mycanid when I need him?
> 
> 
> I see some mushrooms in the yard. They look like the white mushrooms I can buy at the store. Are they safe?




    Avoid mushrooms with white gills, a skirt or ring on the stem and a bulbous or sack like base called a volva. ...
    Avoid mushrooms with red on the cap or stem. ...
    Finally don't consume any mushrooms unless you are 100% sure of what they are.


https://www.mushroomexpert.com/amanita_phalloides.html

https://lifehacker.com/5818201/how-to-tell-if-a-mushroom-is-safe-to-eat


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Avoid mushrooms with white gills, a skirt or ring on the stem and a bulbous or sack like base called a volva. ...
> Avoid mushrooms with red on the cap or stem. ...
> Finally don't consume any mushrooms unless you are 100% sure of what they are.




Thank you, Google. 

I looked on Google before posting. They appear to have none of those things.


----------



## megamania

I am Groot


----------



## Scott DeWar




----------



## megamania

So true


----------



## megamania

and also true and scary.....


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Sx-CxuAeVPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx-CxuAeVPo[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;rq75D5RW74A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq75D5RW74A[/video]

The funk is strong with this one. A great instrumental edit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;Sx-CxuAeVPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx-CxuAeVPo[/video]




In some ways, better than my dogs!


----------



## Aeson

My sister, a dog person, agreed if the Earth were flat cats would have rid the world of them long ago.lol

She doesn't know this, but when I get a place that allows cats, I am taking one of hers. Peter has become my little buddy. He can't wait for me to sit down so I can pet him. Poor Peter is terrorised by her mutts. The other cats are also but he seems to like me. Hell he'll chase the other cats away if they come near me. Jelousy, thy name is Peter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

funny thing: I noticed that Frankie will eat more if there are humans watching her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps, when people are watching, Frankie can relax...

[video=youtube;7WZ33w3B8Hw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WZ33w3B8Hw[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Frankie has been going to Hollywood for 40 years now. He hasn't made it yet? Did he give the map to Moses?


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;OJi-uKOlLV4]https://youtu.be/OJi-uKOlLV4[/video]

Check out her badass pipes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Frankie has been going to Hollywood for 40 years now. He hasn't made it yet? Did he give the map to Moses?



In fairness, Frankie was VERY relaxed.  Or distracted- go look at the original unedited vid...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In fairness, Frankie was VERY relaxed.  Or distracted- go look at the original unedited vid...




I know about those 80s synth pop bands. I don't want to see what distracts them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Check out her badass pipes







that is way kule!


----------



## Aeson

I am amused by the simplest things some times. I see two men standing in the parking lot talking to each other. Both have their arm in a sling. One on his right and the other on his left.lol


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;cZnBNuqqz5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZnBNuqqz5g[/video]

Wow.


----------



## Aeson

It's over 6 minutes. It's too bloody long.

Go home and ask your wife if 6 minutes is too long.


----------



## jonesy

That's how long the song is.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;mP0VHJYFOAU]https://youtu.be/mP0VHJYFOAU[/video]

It's from the movie


----------



## jonesy

There's a movie? How have I not seen anything about that?


----------



## Aeson

And it looks good too. The guy playing Freddie is the guy from Mr. Robot. Malik something or other.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Random note.  I can't wait till the Age of X Epilogue comes out since I want to see what exactly goes on between Cyclops, Emma Frost and Frenzy.
> 
> Looking at some uninked scans marvel released you know that Cyclops looks guilty (because he slept with Frenzy),  Emma is Pissed, and Cyclops and Frenzy have a conversation which ends with her throwing a column at Cyclops and her leaving Utopia (along side Rogue, Professor X, Magneto, Legion, and Gambit).





As Logan said in the movie to Cyclops...… "You're a ****."


Never a fan on the two but she should reverse his mind to that of a frog...….


----------



## megamania

So out of it.   Major back and knee pain


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> And it looks good too. The guy playing Freddie is the guy from Mr. Robot. Malik something or other.



_That_'s where I know him from! That was bugging me.


----------



## megamania

'allo everyone.  knees better.  back still bad.  Did my "non-walking" stress test today.   Got 70 dollars for a two week pay period.     Sigh......


----------



## megamania

Trying to work on my DnD game.  Team did something bad and now are fleeing the city- taking a ship.

Sooooo…….. where shall this ship "dock" later?


----------



## Aeson

A city under siege, by land and sea? They're trapped, hopefully with a price on their craniums. Oh ohoh and a bounty hunter convention is in town.


----------



## Aeson

Angry baby seat is angry.


----------



## megamania

Random thought.....


----------



## Aeson

So you get a book on witchcraft, and the book has a legal notice at the beginning. The legal notice has a typo, is there any hope for the rest of the book?


----------



## megamania

Truly Bewitching


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;V2QT70r-zag]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2QT70r-zag[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Wow Mormons....I mean Members of the Church of Latter Day Saints (that's a mouth full) are funny. I didn't think they could be.


----------



## Aeson

I have this thing I do. I say when something goes wrong  if a redhead is in the room then blame him. I would say blame the fattest guy in the room but that's often me.  I don't discriminate, I blame everyone but myself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Random thought.....View attachment 102501




Skeletons don’t hold their liquor too well...


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Wow Mormons....I mean Members of the Church of Latter Day Saints (that's a mouth full) are funny. I didn't think they could be.




[video=youtube;Ore0cf7SATc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ore0cf7SATc[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Now you're telling me none of that is true....and there are black Mormons?


----------



## megamania

BLACK MAMBAS?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> BLACK MAMBAS?




Weeellll...they don't like to brag, but....

Who am I kidding of course they like to brag.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;_3axPn65MGM]https://youtu.be/_3axPn65MGM[/video]

Looks like frame refresh to me. 


Wait...I can do better. Cobra Commander stole the moon and is holding it hostage. G.I. Joe has yet to get it back.
Unicrom ate it.
Galactus ate it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> BLACK MAMBAS?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


>




Poor Blackrat. He was so young.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;_3axPn65MGM]https://youtu.be/_3axPn65MGM[/video]
> 
> Looks like frame refresh to me.
> 
> 
> Wait...I can do better. Cobra Commander stole the moon and is holding it hostage. G.I. Joe has yet to get it back.
> Unicrom ate it.
> Galactus ate it.




[video=youtube;fdrR3NbPARs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdrR3NbPARs[/video]


----------



## Aeson

A few years ago a wrote up an adventure using the song Delta Dawn as inspiration. Dawn is a ghost. The PCs goal is to help her reunite with her love. She is buried in an unmarked grave somewhere. The back story is her love's family didn't like him slumming with a townie. They hired a couple of thugs to disappear her. She died in the attempt. When the son found out he killed his family. Now the whole family are undead in their hillside manor. 
The PCs find her remains in the swamp under a bunch of ghost roses. They take them to the manor to be with her love. 

Pretty neat, eh? It was my first real attempt at writing one. It's mostly just encounters with very little story. I thought I would flesh it out once I ran a group through it. I was reminded of it after listening to One Night in Bangkok. That one might be interesting fodder for an adventure.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Poor Blackrat. He was so young.




Skaven son of a rat bastich…… how big is that snake?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Skaven son of a rat bastich…… how big is that snake?




Big enough to swallow our buddy whole.


----------



## megamania

Where's Conan when we need him most?  He knows how to deal with such big snakes !


----------



## megamania

NO!    Not the Yuan-Ti also !


----------



## megamania

If Conan won't do it then we'll on Spiritual Barbarians..... like The Dark Wolf.....from Fire & Ice


----------



## megamania

oh..... there you are.... well done.    Comon- Black Rat-  cut your way out and join us already


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What’s wrong with Juan’s Tea?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What’s wrong with Juan’s Tea?




Not as good as his coffee?


----------



## Aeson

I realized I haven't seen anything from Crothian, Piratecat, Darkness, Rel. I know there are others but that's who I was just thinking of. I know Rel had some personal issues. I hope he's ok. Of the few I've met IRL I liked him the most. Darth K'Trava was very pleasant too. It's been a real long time since she's been here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Where's Conan when we need him most?  He knows how to deal with such big snakes !














[sblock=A very terrible accident]




[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

If we're not supposed to eat meat, why does it taste so good? 
[video=youtube_share;z0O_VYcsIk8]https://youtu.be/z0O_VYcsIk8[/video]


----------



## Aeson

My head hurts from trying to decipher this.
"Not trying to do nothing" Said Willtravius King, about people filming her son burning, instead of helping him.

????not trying to do nothing?????

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/mo...-old-son-on-fire-instead-of-helping/858419929


I'm not sure the South fails the English language, or if the English language fails the South.


----------



## megamania

The South has its own language.  Tis scary.


----------



## Scott DeWar

we all ain't got no problums


----------



## Aeson

Something else struck me. The story is about the mom being upset with bystanders, not the fact her 8 year old was on FIRE. This is not such a common occurrence that it's not newsworthy. What is common is people filming it instead of helping.


----------



## Aeson

Who ever won the lottery yesterday touched me inappropriately 30 years ago.


----------



## megamania

sorry


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> sorry




I would be too if it were true. Rich but sorry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I didn’t win, but I hope the person who did really needed the money, is generous, and gets good advice on how to handle it.


----------



## megamania

all of that and gives it to me.... about 200,000 would clear my immediate bills.   Above that.... oh the game room possibilities....


----------



## Aeson

Yeah, I said I'd buy every gaming thing I could find. Every book, mini, die, etc.


----------



## Aeson

When I arrive at my aunt's place I see two women blocking the front door. Since it looked like they were working on something I go through the garage. My mom meets me at the door blocking it. She starts whispering something and preventing me from entering. I say, "What?" " The tall one is a guy." To which I respond "okay" smh. All I noticed was two women. A tall well dressed one and a shorter more casual dressed one. I wasn't there to interact with them. I had a mission and a time limit. She didn't have to stop me. I thought something was wrong based on her behavior. I'm glad there wasn't a problem. I don't think my mom and her sisters have  had much contact with transgender persons. I'm curious find out later how they felt having a man in a short skirt in their home.lol She was the best dressed and best looking one in the house.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Yeah, I said I'd buy every gaming thing I could find. Every book, mini, die, etc.




I would keep up with miniatures but no more books.   A  nicer table however.... maybe even one of those LED screen jobbers would be nice.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I would keep up with miniatures but no more books.   A  nicer table however.... maybe even one of those LED screen jobbers would be nice.




Yes! An epic custom gaming table with a monitor, lights and electric outlets.


----------



## megamania

Built in fridge, black lights, etc.....


----------



## Aeson

I remember actor Joe Manganiello on the Late Show talking about playing D&D and he had pictures of his gaming room. It looked like a room in a castle with wood pillars, torches, faux stone walls. Dare I say it looked like a dungeon? I would love to be at a table with him and Vin Diesel and other geeky celebrities. I would be the poorest and least attractive of the group, but man I would have fun.


----------



## Mad_Jack

As a collector I have actually begun making a dent in the lists of old Ral Partha 11-XXX official AD&D minis: I currently have three of the Birthright figures, eight Planescape blisters, twelve Ravenloft figures, eighteen of the Monsters, twenty-five of the thirty-five Adventurer pairs, most of the 10-502 _Dragonlance: Heroes_ box set, three of the 10-504_ Villains_ set, six other DL blisters, all but one of the 10-550 _Forgotten Realms: heroes_ box set, and fourteen of the twenty-three FR blister figures...


----------



## jonesy

Mad_Jack said:


> As a collector I have actually begun making a dent in the lists of old Ral Partha 11-XXX official AD&D minis: I currently have three of the Birthright figures, eight Planescape blisters, twelve Ravenloft figures, eighteen of the Monsters, twenty-five of the thirty-five Adventurer pairs, most of the 10-502 _Dragonlance: Heroes_ box set, three of the 10-504_ Villains_ set, six other DL blisters, all but one of the 10-550 _Forgotten Realms: heroes_ box set, and fourteen of the twenty-three FR blister figures...




That sounds like a D&D version of the Twelve Days of Christmas song.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> That sounds like a D&D version of the Twelve Days of Christmas song.




[video=youtube_share;WSWf-GrzEfI]https://youtu.be/WSWf-GrzEfI[/video]


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> As a collector I have actually begun making a dent in the lists of old Ral Partha 11-XXX official AD&D minis: I currently have three of the Birthright figures, eight Planescape blisters, twelve Ravenloft figures, eighteen of the Monsters, twenty-five of the thirty-five Adventurer pairs, most of the 10-502 _Dragonlance: Heroes_ box set, three of the 10-504_ Villains_ set, six other DL blisters, all but one of the 10-550 _Forgotten Realms: heroes_ box set, and fourteen of the twenty-three FR blister figures...




That is how my current Plastic Crack Addiction began.   Got dozens of Ral Partha Darksun to begin with.  Maybe 100's from other campaign worlds and creatures.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> That sounds like a D&D version of the Twelve Days of Christmas song.




I can hear it already.....


----------



## megamania

Really need to update my video card.   Can't watch the video.


----------



## megamania

Wahhhhh !

Gaming is cancelled today.  1/3 of players are sick with stomach flu that is going through the area.

Group is fleeing Sharn by ship.   Only one ship and it is run by a well meaning but unexperienced captain looking to search out a mysterious island surrounded by dangerous coral reefs..... 

Two options.... Land- discover a relative of Lady Vol (on the dragon side) lives here or Ship Wrecks in coral.  Find and collect treasure and clues to the next adventure.

Nov 10 is too far away!


----------



## megamania

Thought I would share....


----------



## Aeson

Guy calls the radio station I'm listening to to request a song. 
[video=youtube_share;xvaEJzoaYZk]https://youtu.be/xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]

The DJ asked what he was doing. He said "Leaving my wife's belly dancing class." 
"Belly dancing class?"
"Yeah, she teaches belly dancing."
"Do you belly dance?"
"Not when I'm standing."


LOL


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tuesday the 30th will mark the 7th anniversary of my guts ripping. An ommenis day for me.

in lighter news, a riddle: 

How many surrealist does it take to change a light bulb?

Soup made from multicolored machine parts


----------



## megamania

Funny (not really) but I was going through an older photo disk I found and it contained pictures of my Wound Vac and chest without the wound vac.

Puts certain things into perspective.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I woke several times, one time early on I had a wound vac on my abdomen. I remember trying to talk to the nurses, so I got so frustrated I tried to pull out my intabation tube.


----------



## megamania

The worst thing I had experienced was a minor hole that "squeaked" for about an hour before I found it and patched it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

all 3 of my abdomin muscle groups were incised and left open for 22 months with nothing more then a piece of skin from my upper thigh to hold in my "Goodies", 6" wide, 7" long.

Whee!


----------



## megamania

You had it worse.... no arguement


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, now days, I have partial muscle connectivity with a "plate " of scar tiswsue3 where the mesh was. The muscle had atrophied so bad they could only reconnect the muscles all willy nilly on the mesh.

I can beat on it and it sounds like one of those big base drums from what you see in marching bands.


----------



## megamania

Normally it is a visual or a smell that unnerves me.... now we may add an audible one (besides the bodies hitting air ports in Titanic)


----------



## Scott DeWar

What unnerved me the most was the sound of Iv machines chiming when the bags went empty.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;inOo3JCSde4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inOo3JCSde4[/video]


----------



## megamania

try to switch things up some....


----------



## megamania

Video worked (few do on my computer)….. poor guy.... poor me.   He is me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> try to switch things up some....View attachment 102800



Is there one for athe Mighty Thor, God of Chunder?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> all 3 of my abdomin muscle groups were incised and left open for 22 months with nothing more then a piece of skin from my upper thigh to hold in my "Goodies", 6" wide, 7" long.
> 
> Whee!




So...

What you’re saying is...

You’re a piñata.  Or rather, a piñata wannabe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

burst this  piñata and the treats would be quite tasty .. .. .. .. .. for ghouls.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its the time of the season, though, innit?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its the time of the season, though, innit?



why yes, it is.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;-MtJoQ8Jc9M]https://youtu.be/-MtJoQ8Jc9M[/video]

Also known as winter in the south


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its the time of the season, though, innit?




Sadly, there is still one more week in the season. Wall to wall warnings about predators. The evil boogieman out to hurt your kids. Its all fearmongering. Lies and slander handed out like candy. 

When will the election end?


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;ioE3oKQ6WbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioE3oKQ6WbU[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> .. .. .. .. ..  Wall to wall warnings about predators.  .. .. .. ..



hangon a sec .. .. ..


you said something about predators?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMVFRUXGB8bGBcYGB0eGhseHRsfHR4eHxodHSggGhslHR0dJTIiJykrLi4uGB8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0mICUwLy0vLS8vLS0tLy0vLS0vLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIALoBDwMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgMEBwIBAAj/xABLEAACAgAEAwUECAEKAgkFAQABAgMRAAQSIQUxQQYTIlFhMnGBkQcUI0JSobHB8BUzQ2JygpKy0eEkwjRTY3N0orPS8SU1g5PDFv/EABoBAAIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEAQIFAAb/xABAEQABBAAEAggFAgYCAAQHAAABAAIDEQQSITFBUQUTImFxgbHwMpGhwdEU4RUjM0JS8SQ0crLC4gYlNWKCkqL/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AFXMbZo8/wCcP5t/t+WFYT/xx4fZMTD+cfH7oXn+Mdxn3J3Rkj1Crv7JMAZD1sArez6lF67q5NdtPRe8S4xDmY+6WMlrpWqq/gYmKB8T8xKvJIyVuUBCMlGIcxpe5EQWQDQ9MNOOdvilmjq30eCt8dIlZaWmY7E9BisberBHJWeetIPEq7waSCFhGY1Mh5vZseo22wKWKSQZg7TkjRSRxHIW681P2faMZxymYNG7YUOR2wzhi7LThSVxAbmtptEu0vGajAE1gyFWurZR1JHLFnFxJA2UNDQBaV8/kXzE7aUK6UBNivd8PXFA7q26oj29a85V9mOHxiBVAHe6wpcGxv0vyxDJCXXwXOjaGd6r5TIOkpDR6wh38tsFe7s6cUJje3rwXPG4mklJWPQD6ULx0ZsALpfiJCKcGmeNokVSKkQ+h8QvEPht2uyu2eoyOKLdsTrky0DvoTumcnT7JM8o3PQbYNiaEmbuHoErgwTHlJrU+pSxlJpml7iKUnUSBvsfngPVRuIJamOvlYC0O0Uk3BHyzhZDTNvsdq9+CEUgXanyOYSNiJjqHTrijw6tESMtvtL5czFoZLLq7E6BsV92ASMdeZvBGjczYqrn+DmIJKLWKS9N7mx0wWPMW9pUeWtd2F9HGSdDDUzAafFipAaLROss0hT5QiTRtd1z2HxwQOBFhAcCDSkznDdLBY5FlNEtpHs169cRm4lSW8lVfLsFDUdJ69MWVV6rYlQrPD3CsS2LMIBVHgkaI7B9oPApkA5iicWfI0aWqsjduqhyAErNJGVQ+yD0/fCrpAdGlORR8XDRWeCcPoSMWZRpOnmN+mAzybNCPBFu46VsrOQzSsQxH2nstQvVirmPZdbIrZon0Xb8a4rnj3CHiQCPxK5skDz88Vw8okd2twq4lvVspmxS5kXaOXoG5b+uHjRGqQBIOiM5PiU/eiNt7NbfrgD448hNI7XyZw0lGZ5EljlRVVWhqiNr8zfnhaJzontJJpyZlDJGOAGoQw8RcRMkvjII2I5Dob64eJzkJFvYBtHM+wWdyeff1X94/wCuFof6Da/x+yPKP5pvn90A7cxIsyMNmKRlvUd0mOwLj1fgT6ldiWgEHmE69keCJJD4+TLY2ArDbu2czkAOyDK1K/aLs4uXkldZNS92Tz3Bvr6YC6RoLQ3XVGbE5wc52mim7NZ+OSxMAzVV+QrYemAYtkh+BHwj42i3KLtVl8vHJCU2L8z104jBve4uzagKcYxgDa0JQGXhxM6xZW5S9ABepPT/AHPlh1pvdIvaGnQrdexXYSPKRKZQss/tFiLVCeiX1HLVz58uWI4qmYkUk7tr2mil4gYkcMkcehmBtSbJYX1q694OByNsI8DgDRWarnyjsiHwd5YU8rB292DcNULZ2iaNTxBSH1mTdxWw92FrtNOZlFrvPRNPGwTSSK2HOyaGLx6aoT9dAqGSkEUgimepEddunMHng5ksaIQjAu90e+kNh3gWNbJy6gAbk6nka9uhsn44G4kuBdyV4wBGWtGtlZzJHJC9MCjD5jF2uDhYQ3NI0Ks5TNPI9uxbys31xZVIR/iyJ3cQpQ3U3v8AHER3mNq0mXIMqr8GykYzDB39kWunqT0xBog2paCHCkT7Y5Ed1E0TuU1aSjkHSx6jEisthc8HMQd0s8S4c0JWyDqFgjFWvDlL4yzdWOG8MaRS+xVTbedD9cQ59GlZkRdqjcmYigRJFi8LmmpelYSyukeQTsm3ljGDKN1Jbvl5FWNo1PspQs/6YI2UN0LlTqiReXXgk54ir0wojmDhwEEWEkQQaKP8G4EmaZ9MndqNk25mtzimet1YtvUKbshx2Xhss+gI5AqjZBrqKxYHkqEc1Wy08ubneeVxbHcdLPQL0GKSuDRtujQsLjvsjfEIgiEZi1ughB2OE2PDzbNU8+2inLmbhkLKPq7BZNqN88UZM8Gn6hWmw8eUOjOqvZnNSRKI5KJ2N1z+OJa5sjSGilTIWHM42UA4iYplN6EkZvA3XboT64NEHM7whz5Ha7FBRm2jdW66a3+WGXMDhSTbIQbRfh05dHGpR4RYPM0eQwvK3KQaTUbs4ItUs3G6trcHQ529aGDt1GiXdYNnZOPFI1Oaaxfjbb1DGj+mFsICMOPBHxBBmUHEodeZRQb0pExBW/6Jb392BYcF0eXhZ9SivIac3Ggr3GO0P1dQKGk+0o57+XuGGJcNnqiRSXjnDLsWhXHXb6qZdFpKPC90aJ2tfLFGujdJkbu1EPWCMuOxSjl2rlY92NIAEJC6V3OyrK8Lb2BR94wpEzI5zeFpmZ+cNdxrVbB9FfZdYo/rbIBJKtJ6Jvv/AGm5+6vXBSgIJ2/7VyZmT6plm05cA946n+do7gEck9PvddsULwEaOIuKzLivCzBKvMI9EEiqvERyh40XSRFhCIcO4JA07RtIGVltHB6/64FPM9rczR4o0ELHPyuPgjPDYvq5igZx3kjENvY0iyOfLCskhka5wGg9U1G0RlrSdT6LrjxXLAxwkF2cMDV1RuifLBcHI6UDMKQsUwRfCgvEuKJOhVlUSGyZKI1e7yGHhEAdCkXSWNQmHieeLSrMgtFy8dtz2CgOV2GyE+Icxd1XIGJAIa0nu8+A8+CNhSQXOA7/AH4JM7R5rvp9qIoAMB7WLQx9W2lWaTrHWArnDOASAapCsd9CfF8sV/UtzU3VWOGcG5naI7xzhDEBLFBdWqvLp78W1Yb3QHPc5tUg2YyAapIgEUKLN9RzxOarBRTHdFquZbh5ke5mYxg+ErsCawISiqG/JGEJc63bI3NwGKVG7yxt9kQbN+7qMLtxQY8hGlw7ntClyfZWSMaY3BFciOpwA4zMaIPkjtw+Ruh+aFdtMpLBHCG0lFIutrN3y8sGwT2ue7e+9AxjXBjSNkV4J2hpHcxKymgR97cVthwtYHHs7pUOe5oObZKnaZlllj0D7Qgrorf0vHRuIBzCgFErQSMpsldw5GXLRMW8DAWL8/TEjq5hYNquZ8JohVeB5lROXkGrUbIA5+YwZgy0AgucXalWc3Dr736qrJbglT093pgErmiQFyYia4sOXdHuKcOkzWVjVhpkTmfPCoxbWOoDRMnCOe2ydVU4egjsfeC7/DFJCXG0w1oY3L3INxzijZicqjnRQ9N8PRwtaLpZ0kz3aXomDPZCFoYRKgUsKVlsEGuZ8xiklA54neI3XRkkZJR4HYpT4jw90eOPTZOy+TWdqwVkrXNzIbonNdlTBxfsuMsqESBnrfxAeLnst6ivSx6E7XhbC4wYhxbl8N/rwTOIwhgaHZteP7IfmM4X0hwDp6Dl5YdyAbJQyE7pr4on28rDozf5mP6DCWFd/JYO5Nzt/mOPemIZuKFYjIAO8iVVoeIkINvXAcO97LJ+Gz47q742yUB8WngkLtVwh3dTuHkakTmSPMjpg+HxHWuIGypiMOI2AndMkcMcsK5eRHQoArA8j574zpBLDKXjitCMRzRgcEv5qLKLmA6oJIlkp1Vvuqnn+LUDt1AHnjSwrpQwZ9ys7FMiJ7GlaJXycqmSt1QklQdyATy99Yb0u0prVLcPpC7UJl+GxLCdLZlQiVsVjC+M+hAIT0LemLRAF2qo+wNFl/DZPHEhG0rAo3QVzwtI0yTHhWica4RQjS71/KvdtsnLmJDGgH2VbedjphbDsGGBD0aW8QLYqi8DgqMgNHIhAa73vrgvXF18lJw7W1WhQXtXCIp1KsWNA7n+NsFi1bSXnGV92ifDndozLpGoePWW2VQN6HU1gbmsaQ3noigyOaXeaX3l6778hfIf6nDpKQU2UzzxtaswPIMCQd+YsYq5rXCnCx3qzSWm2miiJyb5iILFEzSxUVMak2t9fwkfI0Bz5gne2I5nuAB5/ZGjDpBlA1Cu8MZROs0zHeIGjzsbVWOa2mlrVLndsOci0GUZZBJmZAUffSN/cMK/qgTTRdIxwjt3OAtO5yeXmi3iUADoNqw0wh4ukq4GM5bWScT4kwl034I3IQdKBwRsDADpqeK508hrXZMfC81L3DMI9RcgxC+W/L3YSnbh7LSdeKcw7pw0HcIjwHj8yh5Jlsg13YG4PL44qWMY4PYf3V+29mVw/ZUeMcSeeYRzLSEahtZ26Ymg89YDrsuBLOw4aL2DhkYhYptIH1A3QGnkMXjz9bV7BLyubkNDcoF2hnP1nvQVV2AN1Wnbnhx9OFFLMsGwrWWmkzkEqu4Jj6k+17vTCzYmwu7I3TJeZm9rcJb4UpGYQWVo7kemGXOoWEsxmY5UzZ+edpCkXiULerTuD6kYpmZIAX0iFj4yQy0u53iGZUlWevdixhYP7QqCZ54lc5TibCTXz23+WOZC3alz5nb2u+C5pISZGXXJeyn2RiksT5OyDQRYZmxnMRZRrOdoJJ5IgpUdarZfMYDDhmwWQiSzunIC84jl3M0J1jwMDdHoQRt+2LtrK7vUSk5mgcEby3DhmXE0mpYgxAZmCrW9sSRcjGhstdBq2OE5cQcMzq2fFyGp/A8/lqjRYc4l5ebr38/L5ryTgcLE6Y1YajvDNT1Qo6ZGK2T0HIYo3GSgW5xB726X4tAKM7AN4Nvwdr9dFZ4hLpnlQ/fZq95BrBsMCYWnkECcgSEc1Y49If8Ah0WrCqzEj7oUXR6YFE4GJw7yiBnbBUPD5lzUoCkqsZs0TZ+PPFCThW5nak8ERzW4g03gpeJMEJHi8TciSQB15+mKmQzHMBoitjEDKO5QXszw9lknsba9vmfyxptNtCyXinFBjwyPxukb0SGDkghSCbQVtV15mhfXBLNElVY0Oe1oRTjXEe7kcToxVUKQBltbJ1PXxP5YrKxzg0NNa6qYXsbmLhemiHdl4u+lh0tegsSCPZH8HBXyAPLq/dVYwlgaD+y0jN8LgkKsHeOQVbAc6whicTC45XWD4J3DwzNFtojxStxjMF3YSbhfCKG/ywXCQsZEC3igYmV5kIPBUJMplioEg8UhG/UAeXlgoBugqOcC0k7qvxnusuZIIhZZKUg7AGiQSed1R9DghhHxngqNmdlyhKd+fPri6GrfDsk0r6FIAq2Y+yqjqTgckojbZ+XNGhhMrqGnM8gnrJUkCsk31fKgnWwJEupTWpiN2ZiCujoCOoAxkPNyEPZnfwvVtHgOQG98+5aojBjBY7KwfPxPedqQvN9zm2T6vE8eixqY2XXaiRyU3ew6H4B2ISwtLp3A39D3c0hJ1cpDYgdPRXsgIsvFLPrZ2CkaWr8vW8Fa8E1Sq+Gm3abclmVjysfeyC2Qbk9SMEqtksTZ1WSdoYxHMwQ61536nngjJLFhc9mU0Uy//wCgQCBUALBRWn8XS8Zgw7rc5y0ziAMrWphh4czratolAsirDHnuP3wqwkuygWE1LQbd0V5lo4SBJNZlAIcpfh87AwQh7eyw14oGju07VDs/mIpLEEo0qDYPI+e/O8NQMfEbfqSgva2VvZ0pAJOGvmftoyNI2ZQfGF60MaGVZ11ouMplHk7xkjbRsARt4QfLzwq97GENvVMsDngmtEypw6CbSkilJANtqb34Ve6YEBiaqOtVHxT/AICkitmmG7N06DBWxOeD1w0G1IRlyuBjOp5pR7R5Tu3ILaiygjbz5jDsb8zUrNEWOQmKQaQK3F4I00hEL5Tjlyu5ScF41UAEGrPWzgdb2r3RFJk4hC0ciFwVidlBIPs0RqJrltgZ+A5d1cayDNpsoM/m3zDln1CMMAqJvpTp4V5dPdjsPh2ws1Ha4lWxmJfK7Kw00aAI5N2dgaFZYH03ycMSD77OC2HbjRKAvZ8JoqLtExGYvlZUj4DCOCowAeS0MVpLatdoJysiKNRLRqoPQc98L4ZhLTysoz3gOrivuH5hYdOpvbNEnma/QYHMHy2OSYj6uMDvXcuaWRiVpvFQo7H34s2Pq4wSqveJH6Lrg7EM6sKKt+R3H74cjJItIygApfyOYaWZ4dbd2dT0fFp0BqFnkSQo288Ho5KKpE4NlBAVjt89xwdfHL+RAwRuqA4aqP6LYlaaVSQrVYvmRfQYq8htElXbsQE/5yZGupUUjrfLzv0xEkUc7acFLJJITbVnGfVnmlZpwFBJBG5I6cth+u2CR4cxtDW7Ksk4kdmduqefyigqGY6gASVNgX5k9fPY154IWUdUMOsaKGbhryOXijeRNmITxMAKuwOY9R8axBIaKJVm68FZ7QiBokaMU1/hIoV1PXfAo43Am0eaVrwKCtcP4MpyqP3gWJwWnbqAvIDzI3AHmb32whJiC2YitRo3370WhHhQ7DtObsnV3vu9dVQmzBzbiz3OWjPXkoPMn8UjfHn8zNaIG3u8+/kEB7jiHUOywe/MlOGVSNUEkKGOBCKMlKSG2ujvRbkTRN7DC7oZ3x3Jq7uUsnhY/KzZTZ7symYbUDpVh4hvz/bFMM+QR00WQrTtaXamggvEo1yuYVcwe8QodBPJa6YYglMzTWhG6C9oid2tig3BJwzm0sSEhR69BvhgjKEuDnKg4xkXglEnd6AjKCvrzxas7CovI8IrD2nRZmzKswatKp57VheOBzGBoOqYfOx7iSFR4HxhRJ9rrAZyxINbk3v6YtPh3PFt371EGIDNDsn3h/ZXL5qVZtPdw830mhKfXrXmRz5e7Pn6SZhy2I78eNDj5pgYYvt4/wBlOicNyw2CxBegMaCgBsLVbJPKuW3vOEZ8eJhlhcWa3Z00rbTU2f8AaJHhXNNvF9y9y8EbJpEKAWfBpUA7nrp5NWx9emMtr5utbb796673wTTmNAQLiUccSa2TTrFofvKasqTzsY18EZJi5zj8PHhfCvFAmptCt0Ey+QTOMC7eJVsAjocFnxUsIs62rMhjI0CH8f7IRhDM71pr2uRA6Yaw+Mc74aI41ulpYGk6kpU7U5SL7JoFAsUQvU40onE7pSdjRWVAosuxugxPUAWflg2lWl9bqkRjWIZWyg73VQYMQwrzXAw+3ZaV8lNzX5K7FxOZoqkawRQB51536/xzwzDCB2kKSUu0Q2SKzzo4I9tqgNIxlYs1JlpEFsmtSR1JAPX/AAn1oYUe4NfR3R2x5mlwTD2iNvtvp0sfdpF4Qwbai8fym8Ubf4IrnGkLxqCunQNmHPcg74WhDTGc3A36I9uD9OIpBeORzTMO7XwptQFAXtZw7G5pFgIErSCBaG5RpI2CkCh+pxSUtkbYUxh0ZopsWJQVcOGZkGoDoQeX5nBgKACXJskpe4DCO/eYXpdu6HKyzWT/AHaBBxNgdlEa3MS4bDVFOJZEzfVYV+/LJZqyFsFiPWrwLEyiKIvPBVgZnfS0vg3DYcvF3UcbRoq7aRuzbeJiB4j6k4yY+kY3RnrWEnvGh+mg+yadhnZhlcK8V8cx4mXQd+ZAG494u/cceedG5tFpruB4cv8ASeDGlK/Fey0MjNKItBAIoBVjJJ2fQCbcee13dXVb+G6VfGGtLrae+yO66GnzSL8G1x21+SVszwuNPs2iMmYI8csgqIKSB4YvFqbkq+Zc9araGNMuuyV/S5EHznBsxw2aMl0t7aPSx8JUjUDXI0w8xgkcjMQ0trSuI3viPkqOa6IhyYu0mdjbKMzqg1NCWA5r3qFnr3MAwHTWfMYBhXPBy70D9DQRp2NBvw+qXl4JLJAuXGtNTmRdfhR16WaO/I1tiJMVCHdZuRporsglLOrBobr6fKJlVRs1ppB9lCnJm6ub5tZ5nYVfXBY6PabrfH7IcrjQYdh7tLec4rLPQcnQvsrZPvJvmx6sd/dyw9EKSjkzdl+P91SsSVsaSb8PpXVf0x2IwxcC6LR3r+6tDOB2ZNR6KHjub+tSiPTbIxJN7EemM6GJ0RL3cfVNyvEwDGjZd8MyQV1VBpcNd3hig9pdaF2o3BtaqPtPqaN3kYkswoHoAa388HfA6INN6FBbK2TNe4SwF3pbJ6bb4ooVjNZd2m0jxOxG1VZI5V54tdarqW6cJYRZeCGtkRBRUHkAN6sHf1rHh8SH9e8kjc/O16WGNrowRyXkrrvoRVs2dIq9qsjz5Y4ku1cjsiyLvLzkfeK/EYo9utgKHNBQ/twitkizE2rKVN/eLaenoSMM9FPkOLrgRr4AafZI4xrRGeY28Uj8Azsh16QTRsuTVAdBjfxMAefsk8NIQPurPGOLzTEKrd5l1A7wAD5H/bC+HwrIrcW05EklznsmxxSvxbOrFKdCsApDIK21Vvz6Y04tW6pKY5XabI12X4Pmi5nMYJffc0f9sBlmYQGgo8MbmuL3IbxLhDRSvJLGKckruK25/t88M4Z7JDlB23SuIY5vaI32Q6fMWcaGdKZV5GN8coWh9lgY4RX3iW+e36DHn8XI39WSTVCltYeI/pRQuzauZnT3LoVvvTEL6gFen54rhpCBlA2v1Kidg3v3QTFw3h0EkSCT2lujyunbawbva69+MiaR8bpMr67qscj57JlosA1aW+ORmEuhG5AIavaW+h6kXvjX6OLZIhI3zHIpXFuN5Sgeby/eRmtXMcupw1TY9UGy/RecDjKMynVvR3xawdVRzcuiNrAzNDFGlmIvK+muSo2/qbI2xzYh1mfirGWoi0e9QVZ7Osv2TuwsRyEX5lo/z3r44z+lw4wANG518EXAV1ptXoePxyQ9/ukenV4tjpq7+XljHPR8kbsmh25cfr9lrMmjLc3mh2U4pGzKyTyUo5faMCPWzufU74Zfh5KILBr4KM7LBDtPAo7leJZcrr7zSSSdncjmd6Ozc/ZryHQYXODlPZy6eA7vPzv1QHOA1v6lZtx3jcuXzf1kDvIiQNDE7FbI9drsGufwx6UwNlhyd2/FZnWujlLlJ9Zm4jJ9YmeGOKEVWseDe636kgeI7UBsaIxSWfqNACXHkPe3JWjh67XZo70X4HnY8wzbqdHsqR4fJa/EFUaR6ljyYAVkwbhHV1fv6nX5DgrtxLesurRHiEkiMHd1ZH8ISqCjzHrgP6JkTQGizzRGYtz3EnQJe+kKPXDGdIOltm61R2+O3yGLdGANcW3ryUY6yAa05pBVcbTdCssqaJ6wwChkJm7N8Pizkncs0qyV4DGpb/EFUkDe7sDzIwjj3yMYXxtzcxx9R9z3JjDhrjTjXJGM72YfIsCymTUd5CaBHkOgPpeM6Cf9S0hpynlxTjssRBOveqMnDPrc8aahpBthe9f7Y1sTOBA3OaKzoICZnZRYXEfDi+ejXLBKjJ3O2rTz+N8sITTtZDmcnGR/zaCtcP7K5v8AlDvpMtKkYctqKFhdGj4el79MCOMjEfZcCVPVZpDegViDicn12Njq7tqj8QIBBVzdNvrDCvdthTEQDqXc9/T6LTw0rs7QD2dvX6ppTMLRYLpY1Y1E0fLnQ+GMkxuurtagadyqp4g4ZQSpG2ogcrJHwF157avLDLMMxw1Sc0r2GgFY45lTNFHE7K1y6hXh2CHbr1PPbFujWsE7nAVpX1SuNzdWPqhjdndJVFlCrVFQPas1vv1O2N1zWtNn/SzWSurZB04Lm8kXAjYw6gxZkYLV7+IjoMAdLFIdHA917orMzdB/pGuNSwSRCIRK01A1YFAb6yxoKvqSBiIuqczOwUVMjnh2V50U/Z2CScOyzJGgNBgrMHHXu7ChgOWoEgHzwrjagiHWC+69UeKQyE5Ark3YzJsQH76YgczMRt56UC7e7CA6YxDfgAA8FZ2DDtXkoFxn6PsuwIy2qGUeysjFo39Ax3Q+pJHnWNTB9Lh+koA7xt58krNgaGaM33cUjZPKP3ndFSJA2gqdiGBqiPO8b7XCrKzCDdBNmb4wMue70NSgKD0NDGGcK3EOLw7crZ/VOw7Qwt0RTNLtGddEKjV0NIpH/N88KxPc0VW9+pCI4Am+X4CMwcVjgy6yyvpB1aeuo62NV1OM2bDyST00X7CMx7QzU6K3x7LLLlw9gt4WWyPvkCttqpgefluawXCf8WUUCA4a8tOXviqSN61uXiCu+F9mUEQcsxYc6IAsdF5779cMY2Z5ZnHw0ftVHe/Ku9CiDWuy8ffvmoOM8BXwtr0noDuzWegA9OuFcHjHRXmb9UWaLrvh4fJV8tlUizYiBkjbMRuGPhq1MR2F2p0Mwo8y1b88bcGJc6J0jq0F1+VnTRAODR8+an4tDHBl20yB68KFyoEaMVVwlbkBbOmzuuMhkjppcpBAO/fxH1WgQY2h2Uae/RKOZi7nJLASGPdXqBGwGgEUN6NqeeNJ8ZMue/L5+9lUOGQNrgrfBEy7RhpQNCjxc+fu/SvPF43AO1VpWlzdFd4aYVy2p72LEarvdWHxF6em1YK1oLcqXlJDrSl26hVomZBQWS68tRP50R8sHioABKS6klIgrBwUBPP0Wwd5mQzAFF8JBGx1q23+EH4kYz+lMSWQZRv+CnMJDmcXHgnHNcM7lJB7QWwG3qyTY9D6YWgxIlykaIzoi274oOy9+QkyEQo16lO5I5D98MthbE/rWnUqrXmUdW7ZZ5xDLhJHQGwrMAfOmI/bGoHBwsJBzcpIUcALMEUamYhVA5kk0APUnFw+lSlvXZLhCZCDu1oyNRmk6u34Qf8Aq1/Pf1x5npjpJxPUwnbcj0/PyWnhMMKzv47ImmYYhiCaLV6AdSfQVjzwFGtlolgvVDM9mQwhZEoySFBeYeFAdylhFYMzBaurJCizYx6Xo6UmNzHuvLwq9PmPYWdi4sjwW8e+l9m81l8oDNKIopwp7tmdmRupUNoUhqH4fvA7+IArXNxjaabb3CiPqhUYjZ3TBHmyVV15MoIvnvjy77Y40tENDgqfFODQZwXPHZUjS6khwR1BHlfWxvyweDFyxdoHT6Ib4xWUeKWOL9gcyFIy+aUrz0TRgtzv+cAIv10Y0Y8ZFdyNPkft+6t+omIygivC/VUuCfRtO6sc3OqaquOJIiaU7anMdE9dht78Fm6QjbQhFnmSa+VoALzeY79w/CKTdkZI5QYpZGCj2mEXP3Kq3yG/oOeF4se0C3AA33/e0UtzDU+/Jep2czIp5GjlZSSgHho1V1XietrJAHQDfFZekWyAt1AO/G/28B4q0MUYILtxtpoPvaYMlnitI/IAA30xla68QmXw5u01VOI5ATSHSyA7fziGRNifua1AcX7XXa+QrTwXSRgGV9lvDmP2Sc+EzgOG6+lycsaW0iO5lU69BQBBo1KAGayVVqs1bdNiG3Y3Cy2HihR3F2dK2QWxyt2KhzZABfkAutfQg0R8eXxxjxgmmnjotKM9ql1FHrDKwJXmp6j1B6+vuOILgyiPMLnijokbtFLDHxQyNZIiiJpeb92KJrqQV/LHscK8/o2XxA+Sw3sud1cFTXiIkh0Tx+FW9q/ED0GFXQFkvWQnyTIcXMyShGOI8PZu4KkjVEtnp7Cg/lgMUgDNeBPqUV7Ld5fZVs9w1ZDAryWyIe7i+7q72TxsPwkLXQmq9cWhN5jtZ89gpy3py+SMZzuhmI2QOJHSPYjwhI21Ek1sdJavUdBiMW1hgPcKHnouhDmyhumqYcxxpVQd3qketXhBYKCSLoe0djSiztyxlRYLESC3fU92wv8A0iPlia+j9FVz3FoctCcw0gZjsrt1Y8lA52KJI6UcViw0ssnVhuo37vfNXfOygXGmpezvbDLE1ENbMgjEkisFRtTMz2BdklSaIv0rHocNgXtic1/Hz0WVJjAZQ8cFR7K8OyuazMksryNmI9wxkHdaSCoMYCjSAdtJsLQ5jAMbJLhGjIBl976/VEhy4hxJJtFZ+w7Qxf8AD65NqAkKm1P3VIAAHoOZOEh0gZHfzNPBOxMZGKH1Srw5iGaCQPG1jY2rjSeW/Q4erUOGquHWjWW4SSzQI2spC0io58TFmI2HK12+Y64iabqqeNNRrw80uQHdl3JCeNqZMvONPiIBrragGvea/PD/ABBWeDYKzvLZV5XREFs7BVHmSawYoa1Ph2STKtogJpCTZ5s9LZPwHLpZxiYlwlJvbbyXocLAGR0dzqUcyOeto2dismlyWUkEMX9OYO2xsbjyGFg98IcI9tND4KJcO2TfdE4MvBKWJcURpCxrWkLZDEsTZo0T4dW2214JJ0g8AAN8b9AlBgyHe/dpK7Tdm8uQYoFfvgnfBmbZ9THUKoBGIKkb9QK2Jw/gMU99ufVXVce7xQsXAW0zjr66+/BKPYxlTP5UvsBMt30JNC/71Y1iFnFbfKpJI9SPz/fHg5+xK6+Z9V6GLVoPcoM5JpDBei/7fpeKRNzEE80ccyoFXVUbBSFCncX4gQwI6Ag74ZZO+G3s4+ipJE2T4gp89mAQsXMkgDr/ABWBQOkYS8GhxVmxA6kbIjm81pQUdrHyO361hVvbJB8VEcdu1UGWzzgAXW7cvfghFbHkukjaSqvFu0EkYJOoqIpZDvvcYQgf3gW36UMaWCwQxDDbjdgeR3Sc7xC4aDY/RVTxR0fTMU1o0ZZkVgCkhdQNJZjqDrV2bFbC6w6zo/DyNLo2/wCQon+4H7oDsTIymuI4HQcCruS4qz/Vya0uriQhaNhkVTVbHUSNO3t8tsFdgoW9YQ0dkgjTusjwQxM85ATvYPzoL7h2dlbQjsZJFjVmQGu8EbMrMNwASzixYBMJGwOGpYIGtuhROli6J9/VBY+Qmtb9aUr+MWAzASMNTMW1K696tWxYaQUUKQPaoDewCfCRy9l5AdWlDatD4hGhxL4tW6i/fguuHyW6MpBWVVcfFbv37485PCYnGN27TS1OsEkQeEQzShlKdQLGAB2tIQHFBs1GzxLGOp/ev0v+Bg7JGtfaZjaA7MVzNxKOAeJgSOSXuff+Eev64Jh8JJO8FwocT+EGeQAabrNeEZ1szn5XkKgtbXWw0nYDrXT3AY9TinMEYtug0oLJwofnNHVM2T7LJmFZhJ7T2a239x6YVacQdWt0TcnUtoOOqIcQmrKRi6JSMD46f9cKxRku8z91d7qXMXBg8cU9OzJrDIobxAO7fd2JFnY3d113IyRrL1G48dhw5KofWhHmljtLxkJMyqulyoRiwLFRo9hVU7k6q58zVijjUjw7Ht7YScmIex9tSrnc9INy2hbNanI5abHdR7AgFdiOg8sNU0aUlMzibtSdosxJcQZ2Zgjbn8RbW23Szi/VtZ8Iq0POXk2hEDgtvZBO/hPKv1usQB4riaWkfRvHKrTSx7kIEJZQAovUTpC2LodN/htjdMuaA1p8Vo9HNDszneGi0DLZ2UUTKHU8/DRHqPT0OPOOduNitItYeCJzKsi06q/oyhvyOKtleB2TRQsgBWd8fHccUimSljji0sgXTsQ5JWtmFsPz3222onOfgjG/Uu1B8x8tlRkOeXODtoR5fVWuLZJcyVlj8HeKSxPIsCRddDyv54JhZ3Qw0/WjXlVoU0AMtBZ1wuePL5lJnGoozLa+4rq5eIC7rGm4OfEcuhI0SrS1kgLtgdU+UNIKlWB8VjrfM4wdQ4giivSscHDMNih8ym/Tf+Pzwduy4tIVng7apNC34uf9kb7/ABGBYjsszH2VYBrdeK77V5EyJmJFk7plUoo/EhQAL8SBTdCPIkHsHPlc1pFg6+BvfySc8RezsnWjr47oN2i4QMyqZmEd1mbQPHW2oKCD5huW/LlfnjbjnLDkdssl0IeMw3WjwZjvEWbSVLi2Q+0rDZgQPXl5gg4830tBlntp0dr+fyn8FJmjyncKtMgq3YAE79T7qGEmk3TRsnwC74QoMmrMTJVWTpHn6n0rBJXNbTL8URwDeyp4cpoPePu/TyX3f64E6XOMjdAqF16BR5iQmx/VNe/+KxdjQNe9EaKFq7Fly6Ar7Q3IwK6ceSXkNOQ/N5FnYB0Pd6XVl0m21gqR5BdJ9TdY1MNi2QRnL8RI5Vob8UrNCZniyMo+eoXkfC33aRyzXFTaQnhhk7xQQWNsSW1MKvVsBWCO6WiboxtDWxfF3lsg/pP8nWdOHAKYcOioF11Mrs6EkHSXl701Q2pqA9BWK/xh+zGjv76FLjg2XqT7Nq/lMolDw1SyCwzhh3ra3AZWDC2rkdqFVgI6UxGbs1w4Xt3KXYaIc+PHmrOTyQBtUqtI2DVSVp8N0CNK710GLDGY94qjx/t5+SoYoGm/uvc5D3cikChsK8qv/SsITve6Ql+/sJyCjHlGymkKigWAY9PP+PPER4d0lV80LPSz7txnGjaWYSSqVKIiKToF+Y5b9cb+CiLSIi0aXZ4peYgMz2vYuBMSkkkilyt6em/mMXEnWktBoWrg5RmIshAeIZuKCQBYlWVD4nU7MpHKsaUeHPV5SbSL5x1mYCkw8K4kR4nU6WoAkUbok36eWLwHKMpVZrf2gos6rMuXo7ERr6XpUj9MZeGouIPf907PdDyR/g3E+6yqv99tYVfN7Zq+ABJ9AcZ0uHMmLyjYbnkNP9Kc9R2d1kXauQrmpbZie8JN2DTeIfHkD5Vj1ETgY20syQEONof9YRHAse1uE6i1O7EFnFjr6+eLuOhpVG6IdrK71kOzI7em17fMb+44s2QSRNcOQQywskcDzKr5Hh7LGkhVWUsteM79dNDr8Mcw3pa52mtLcOxmQ7iAKY0RyCWC2bH3bJ3Zqqyf2x4/pLEiaclpJA01+tdy2MPGWRgEDyU7jwhRsWYj4AYQaOKb4q1kpfFz2Nj+PliDoucNEI7a8OMyoVXdL+0seEMRYrnyF8qJ69Dq4EtELjet3XcEFkhbKARofXgqfGcuy5WJohtGQpHO0YUb68wvxxOCfnkfE/jr5hUxBIOcLLuJ8AzMMaSyxMqPyYg0L5X5H349CFmGl1wPOTRmkJ0g2wO451y6H3b4rLh2S/ENUWHEviPZKc83TbpyI/O9JHzxjBro+y/delhkbIzMFd7PZYiR2HLkT8BWFcY8FgBVHHVBvpAeXuXZfYtdQHPc1+u397DXRjWZw076pXGvLYTXsKXOKrnvU1AsASNRQ8vKjv6ECvywxnF0T90uYyBdfZX+zEQPed+QEZCgRWLHxAgkuaJaiQKAAs8+lnTMjGb35BCEL3mvfmqjcMMDqsU0mlmFIgJZr8gu9DrtsCN8VjxLJ2nrGixxNV8+HcukgdAQWuNdyIiSeLNypI0gDAFAzErVC9IuqvywvHBDJF8I8aCu6YtlzDUclN9c8VOo1dD5/PCboC3QFbjQ1zQ5h0Ks5drJN3gDxQpQUQSTTXP4YXy2ln7oL2p7VnJqoA1zSC1Qk6UW61NRtiTdKK5HG30f0YyQB7tfHb5cSe/QclmYrE5Dlb79/NUcvneMS5Y5kZiONNBdYwFVmVQSSq6DtQNWd8awOHjd1fHxr6CtvBI1I4ZvfzN+qsdge0mYzLyRZhhIFjLq5ADKQyirAFg6uvlhfpXCx9SXVqAfd+oV8LK4vpF+0I4jUa5FGCsuqSRSgJNkBbYigAL256sD6LgijhDnXZF8fUcuXiVOKe5z6HDwQTjvCc7Dl2nk4jIzLo1Rq0grUQK1aqJBPl0w7DNDJIYw0WN+NfMV9UF7JGszE+/n9k4cJzDPkYJpTbd1bMeZomifM0Bjz/SsAdiw1o3/ACn8I89XZSrwDiAOYePVqkSyT53/ALnBsVA+INc3mKRopWvtpQnjcGbbMSKU1REhiNidqw7FEQwPPxIEkgJyf2qz2nZ+4GYiYh1oMDy04mCSI9itVR4eNeCS+MT65WatJNGvLYY0mvc0UQlXNDjYKv5fj2ZVQocEADmAbrleOFcAqkHmnqOC8qpBogIQfIqdvnVfHHnhiXRSEDn9FsGISNFoRxvXHlIJwxPczOXQEAFWJjY3V3bgc/vXW27+EyyySNIrMBr37geAq0hPbMp5JR7RZSKaMTpNGNKEEadOqt1ULfhYcq32ryweGSRjzG5p1Ps+CNNBG+ISNeNB8+Q8eCpdhh9uWCqdCs2/tHYAkeVAn5/IuLa50ZAQujnRtnBf5eKj7TcaaeiyoB7QIHircKGbrQ9OuCQ4RuHGl/byCDiMU6c2QPuryzmDL5eq1Mzt8lQWPI0SPji8TRJYK7ENMZB5Af8AlBPqtx4dmNyjGyGYLfOlr9iMeKlYWu1C1XAGiOKq8QkWNixIARSBf4nNn/y188cxpIyhXjaXIXwfiFybWU5sf0rBJosrdd0xJH2dUf7xWBrxAiq9fI4DhiY52nvH7pKVttIVfKII07tSwIBLavaBLMRY91bjYm+tk6nSr4y9hj4WNP8A8a9UDCtdRz8a+6We0HbqON5MrKmuowGO1azvyPJQhXfqT0rfcwTXugaS7Ui7P0SOIyCU0NOSzri/aONiO7iEYqjR577Xthpjcg7Ti4/JBcQToKRjsbnDJC55KrkAeV0xo+/f4nzxkdIV1g50tzow/wAtw7/stRyWXj7tSBWrxGvOgMeake7NR4aIznG0KmQBzsCpOwOGGm2orToq83CI3WQo+iRwQC41BdiAa5Hofh78HbjHNyh4to5aHwtCkae0RuflfOlU4Z2VcG5M0SfKGNYr97UT8qwSbpGMimRf/sSfp+UBkcoHaf8AIBMfDuHRQklEomgzElnb+07Es3xOM2WeSX4jpy2HyCIGNGyLGFJBpdQw8j093UH3YmKV8ZsFBe0FK/HODojqikgEWpO5G/K+vv8Adh39UXEvrktDAnLERyKq5KB1YBhY/Fikr2ubbUw8irRc4SCUKzP6UGH11P8Aw8f/ADY9p0d/12+X/lC8/i/6h8/Up8yP/wBrSjv9QNf/AKmxmSf/AFEXyPqU0z/r/L0CW/orrvcwBWowivcJF1fth/pcf8d3gft9rSuDPb9960NI9izFVVRZZjQHvOPIQ4aTEGm7czt77gtZ8gZuljtTxSKbLtloGaWWR0Cqkb1s1+0VAOPSdF4I4Vxc47+XPz48ln4qYSNoe9k1x5PucrHC1HRGFYjlaqLr0u8ZOPxROKLmeCawsXZAKV8hwlRnBOvJkKuPUcj8sc/EOfD1b+YKa6kNkzDkuZuM5LLPMdba9JBQ2QSTjZwUb8moSGJc0HdLXEuPQSZaWMP4mTbY88THgXtnD74oT8Q0x5UlZgO77neh+mNR26SCt5QNyJGKqwJWj5hCcjJR5IG2/qMTjzmjcS2+JP1tbJNwmuSB9r3P8mwm9jMQx9ys35kE/AeQxq4IgYl7eFX6BZ84uMHvWaTMurayPMjf/fGk6r0Siu9nGKZq/wACSt79MLtXuNfnilXurBQ5k3pHpy/LBnOsqlaJk43HQy48lax/ac1+S4BhNz5e/qtHpOg4eJ+lN+y1PsVnvrGUgmcjVGWR389HhBPrp0g+ZvHnemow3E9n+4WVbBvJjoqlxGH6zOzlbA9kFjyvY6boH4XyHTC7ZOqZv9FsRkRs71Z+rOoAAWugBrC/WMcbQ3Ps2Ve4M+l9LqRq88Dlpwsaob9rCm46xVdrOogAdeu3v8IxaAFxDeAuvMhREBZJX5/7TTOc5mNTavtCtgiiE8K8ugAA+GPZRAtYAeQWHK4Oe4jiShoUnF6Q1oPYuHRlf7bM3yIX/l/PGRjjc1cqW70a2ob5n9k0RdonyyrquVbA0kWwJFqFK02mummRvC+wVQTwwOHxLQap3sJOaaSKRw4X+6YuITClMiMhK6tSgugPUagNVjyKjkedGlZOiHscTEdOR9/Yq0WOFdpUwQeRB9R+nmDy2O+488IywviNOCfilbILauJJjqroB8ycUa0Zb5oh0VmPNkhVJ3P8DA3R1ZCqG3qi0M++FjoUMt0XPF8oJFVr9nyxdshbqETDvyOIVGWrNcrxzbRqIUJJHqP0wQAHxVTqk7t1YzCnx0YkrSDRoUdwOd49Pg66oeA9AsTEA5zff6lFU7S5cZIRAv33cd3RQgDwkFix2NCzgf6YmfrT4cK38b48lPWjJl/PJQ9gZQZJvGrHuunMfaL64npEfyHacD9lXDHtj3zUvbvOkNFG1aNBkosBbFmF0edAAA+/HdFxZYW5eV/P3Xkoxbu1qnfh3DooSO5ijTwgWFGvcC7c7nGRjMdMJXRg6fXbv28qTMcLcoKmzzAlV6GwfjtjLe7tCuCbib2SVn3Y1ZFmkVi3tMBZ5UcbePLcrS3uVYAcpLuZ+Si7ScBjy+Wmf2mlYWzepvbDeExT55QH8NqSmIiZGwlvFJ/BeFF5ArqwQmia5DGq8ENJSMZzOAV3tFwsZeRdFspW7PTpikTw7QnVGmhc1uYDRVsnw+Z9xE2/pgtJbMEw5ueZIhpso0NMKse26/DGQImueCRsVqF5DCO5Xxwts5wtkFBqDrfK1NkHytSRfrgD8R1GODnbUQqCPrIco3tZyvZHOmwMtJ4dyTpC+d6idJ28icbRxcIAOYa+9t0l1El1SZ+yvYmj9YzEqLSG1Bul0lWL3X3SfMdfTGbiulcpyRNJPvZPRYAjWT35oZxrsZNDKGWpIgQdVgMFFXqBrcDqLvntyDseNjkFHQkJYYV+YEaix6qzmuFzzSroX7PuUXWSAAVs+dnn0HXF/wBXFANTry8leWGXESEgaWdfMlMvDMqYMumXDEotny1FmJJI/IegGMaebrpC+u5acEAhbXFW8jLUgUdQR8en51gEjbZZRjsmLNEGh6A3jNjBFlBVrLoGQAmmG4OKE04qLpU+2OZeLKPKq3JGRp3rdvAG9a1XXWsaHRQBxAB91qEriHFsZpZLwH6Pc3mT4UKgc3kDIB67izfoDj19Vusi0+cN+jiHLBmlHfOvKxSVXRfvV5ny5DFmm1DrVTOSKWsAKLoAbADTQAA2A2x5/EOzSuI90vS4NuWFo7v3Rbh+ULQvNDGZJFDrF4lRbQnUWJ5W4IryQGxeGmYJkkTcxIPd81nSY18crsoG/FC5ez2blmjLQwTITc8qPrfT99NbNYDjw6VB2sCq3ZDHwsJBLuQKVL2yuAIDeZTXHDHNSZWIBVWiE0hVK/dIGykahVdGbbYYBMwYqEEAg8L9+wiRuOHlonTuQXPK6SG1II5g+7GL1ZZ2HaFbcbmvbYK+ja225VtgZFBEqgi2Xl2Hvr/T+PTCj2apdxtETmk8UOsFiLC8yLBIuvZsKxF1dGsW/Sy9QZa7PNAbK0SBvFD5F0t6G8BGo8FoA5gozY+H8fLFxRULmeaDux3zwKpagJ9OktV7ahsa8vljRwjcRXYII77P2SmI6sHtg+X+9VDLLActmBGsARoZQXiVK/mz95efTrhqCafr8kgA34fLdLSRMyZmH6pO+iyX/iZfI5dr+DJX541elKOHd4H0/wBLPwgPWDyV76Rt3yprnE3x+0NDA+iL/Te+blfGipPfILQ+L8Wy+WP28wj1ElV0sWIuuQHL19MZDujJJ5XPutTw1+w8NUx+oaxoChzbVKFu66+fW8Y00Rjc5p4GlpxEGPNzSTw/MSLxLMxmiFMjAV8R+RGN6ZjXYVj63pIwvPWFt80O4rxWTPxrAkWhgbNt4bHrjRZhY8K7MOKTMr5xlQ2Pi0ihorF8ieoI2rDhdpYVMOxvWU41y8eCv8F4khV/rCGRqpB0wB8QYQW2nBiZJg5rq5nvpU4O0DINIJCjavLDdLLcbOgRc5iolWibj2PqJ32+WEYGgm+R+ycmfQrmPupn7TrksqsQjLSS6wt1pVfCCT1JAbYcvM4EzAR4nEOe7+3h4rjO6JjaVXtN2hT+TXMMjMSViL1pYbgtY6EqD87xn4bBObjB1gqrNbpyacOgzNPclvs/mZ5jFBJIzxyyoGRjfh1C/EQWHhuwDRrG1OBkc8AdkE33pGN5FNJ1dw7lpHbVAkEhoeKNh8Wuz8Scecwz3SSNvhX0WvFTfnaq5PJ6UCkA0SfPYkkfGqwbHOrEO8vQKuD/AKLfP1XPEVpL8uX8fxywGI26kzSq8OGnU/Ucvf0wWXWmqHck1ZqK9LAUCAa8vMfA4zGkNJCCpFNDASLKhRdqsw0eULqV1KUNsLFaxZI67Y0+if8Ast8/RJ4v+mUmdje1X1nNCK5bkcE7qEOn+qBq5dLx61wsbLKGi1iWBWDvIx0gECtvU745poWuqzSy9IdULPzI8Veqm/0/XHmTIesAPH7r1LdDSLmJVjoFu7bSzBUJJZR4WDBlCmgtlzpOlBWxtrBYhzmujcFmYuIZ86gzkUuY3UQ5UH+nkeNpgD/1axsVQ+pfbyw9BhjGS5zifRKSThwygJy7Jw6Vcd68xGkGSQDUasjxBV1DfY78+ZwyC1xJCXIcAAUF7a/9IsH+jW/m2MfpCuuHgPUrY6OP8o+P4S3kZ7cC97II+BOFJWdm1pyVlRvLNuB/F4SeNCUqUSy+ZDZhIjsAjSD1IYIQb5Aaxy52N62L0EbjgnOFk7b6Ab6DbvWfIamA24+K94lFuR5Yxmdl1LTY7iqUZv3jBXCvBEKqcY4PFmozHICN7BHRh1+RI+PI4awuMfhzpqEvNEJBRQDJdkEhLIc1mUVwVdNKaZFOxF3pbb4j0xsjpNrhm0Plt/8A0kv4ea7B+v8A7U19nOzOWy6P3OsmQjUZKsAbhQF2onc+4Yz8f0p17cjBXvxO/wBl0GGMTrKqdpOxcmZnSVcyEVFCqhQmqskgg9WN4awHSMEUIjOh4+xe5s+aDiIXvfmUa9h43fvM1mcxmG6n2R82LNXoKwR/TUTP6Y+Q+5r0VBg3O+I+/feiuWHi9BQF+QFD8hjz2JkMhLjuVsaNYGDglaYaeMz+sYPziXG2Xf8Ay9h5EepWdCP+SfBLvB85pQkajIX8IAvc42ZwXZSEnA4NLghnEJQHKBSGJOsnqfTF2A8VV7heik4a4DMrsAK2N9cdISW0EBzy0gsUGZlUk7e+uvriBm5oltPBHczFKyp3YJpHJ2sfz8g2PTlhSA0T4/8ApCbxABrw+6D9rZCI8rqsHTJfv+zwzg3Bssl933QJx2Ge+S74PwIy5GVze7q0eqwHIbcGh4lCk9Dvy5nCuJxLRiAAeBvu/Caw+HcYtRuRX79yv9leDzpnYXYq669wtgrseasAStnmL3OKz42N2GfGBVjT2F36ORkgeTeqce2cmqF/7aKPi4/YH54x+j2/z2hPk00nuPohPCe1kMsrwPUcqyMqm/BNTEAgn2HPkdjtvZrGvjejxKc7N/VIYXGdXTXbK7xEd4QFagvmOuMiIGO8w1WzYItfcPydEszWqbkAVZHIfPHTSaUBqUMuTFlpX0hSrE7kEKSPEbr88KnDPk1Y0keBQHPY3cj5qwSF3kKRjzd1UfmcEb0Vi3bN+ZCC7FRDilXtv2lyrQ9xDJ9YkLraxWV8Jv2+R3rZbxs4HomXDHrXkXy9/hJTYpknZGySuCTLw/NfWDpVyW0xVr7tW8zY3rbn540yX5a3PyS3ZLuQWp8S4lmDAXjlWSExNY0hfbUjWjAm9JPI4A3HxSNdG5pY+jV8Uw3CPbI1zXBzbFpV4NmKYqeR/j9MY07LFrbtMuRiCroBvTsD10/d+Q2+GMuR7s+fb88VLtdVxMjjmW+ZwduIcf7iqBjeQRzsbsJR6qefnf8Apjb6LNsd4rM6Q+NvggnayQnMuApIAUf+UH98LY1wM512off7p3As/kg+KUcywSeJwwUltLKeZsEA+m564htujc36p1x7NJnhaiDjNcLBQiEbkyaGSObQjnmpKgkE1dXyNgHFWYqaNvVsNA/6Sjo2ONuGoVjOZZyW8DHfHfw7FF15D9PypbiYgPiCE5rLOhsqw+GLuw8jBT2keWnzR2TMdoCFGsmAlivmUqS2NJAI6giwf98VylpsKLvxVnKShdlO34WJr4NzHxvFHa6n5hQTe6tnPMPuV+Y+YwPXgo6sc19NPqTbY2Lx1jiqAZSuY1rkuKWSuOqT+KAfyuemrLi/8JH7Y9CzXo4f+JKR6YrySRlYnXTpaqJOPQVYCzc1EokuWUkkgGzdk/PEktGigNcRYUWbiiFAgbi8doqNLio4stAeYrHUFeynfgfZb6xArlmTS8yAqaNd+5G/luMJx5wTWuo9AmpC2hen+yl3trDl8q0YmDSFGkEY9oE6ITbcga1Dn64qGPMjsunP35q7XxBgzb8NPmlDiPaWWc0PCnKtia6L5BfOueC4fCMi14+9VXE4t0ug0CbuyHEIjNCD3rGPSBJJLYJchQAmgdGb2mNBTgGMw1MIjaLdfv0Hmrwzufq92ja9964zfHlzeeRI77iN9v6zaxbCr20ghfSz1oFw+CbhmNv4jufsuE5kL+QafrQ+6zvOSa5ZG/E7N82Jw+AkE6cD7awxwoMwszSICpkUK2pbJUG3XcA1vfK7xnT9GtkcXA1ep8fsnYsa5jcpFr3iX0ksARlYVjv+kkp394UeBT79WCRdHwR0SLPfr+yFJipH8aHcljP8fzM5DSTysdwbc1Qr7o8IHoBh5up0S5VRWF31PPDAIQyrcLtpJUkMDYI6dOeJcLaVA3CM8L7G546u8yzeLqWFg7788Y78UwaNP0TzcO4/F6pqRc5k+GMmaUJCsgJI8TaXIXSPIBjZ57AjA5axDgA3bW+SLCeoGYnyVFGrSyn1BHIg8iPMYTewi2laQeHDMEcyMxdQwNOh5+/ofQ/thGVgaaI0KM0gq62cdgd/eD0wARNadlbKmHsOW+2uvu8v73nyxt9G1ldSyekh2m1yS52mjmbMzVII11bEDUx2HQ7D+NsLYkxiZ2ln9gn8I4CBvvilrO5ONEbSTq53tZI3+GJZI5zheyYuwUeE7s3hU150T8gASfhhIRj4RqeQUdkakozwzPuBpMMxUH2tFUfQE2fdWBYjBvaMztPz41SEeredHC/FYtxu1nkBYkqxFmydupJ649th354mu5i15yVuV5byK7yHaXNw/wA1mZV9NRK/FGtT8sXIB3Cpsmfhf0hWazUQN/0kXhb4ofC3w04zp+i4JNQKPcm48ZIzQmx3ptyPFstLXdZmIk8kc92/+F6v3jGRN0RM34aP09/NOMx0Z30+qLrk5DuFv3Ef64TPR2IH9np+Uf8AVRf5eqljYp7Ton9qRR++K/wnEu2bXmFV2Lh5/QqSPjWWujm8nf8A3yX+uLjoLF8m/X8IJxkXeuc52nyUSlnzMT1ySFhIxPkAuw95IGGIP/h+Zzv5hAHd+4CG/HMA7KJcDyWXzcUecaAK8ovzYAEqLP8AZAxqu6OhHY1rxKXbjJALC5zXD8lC1NGi+VkC8EbgGu2v5lDdjng8Poq7Pw/8MW39YYv/AA0cj8yq/wAQf3fRXcpwrJyjUsaHyOx+RxQ4GNp1B+ZV24152Vj+Qcv/ANWuI/SR9/zVv1UiXezXFe4y4R431d5I1ADk0jEdeoIwq3pCBli7TL8HK+ilTtx2bn4i6vEAtSO3ivk8cK/dvcGNvmMUZ0gzMSGk33dyl2DdlAJApL8f0U5wffj9djgwx97MP0VDhBxeF5x/sTLlMu8zzgi1UIq1ZY6bJvcgMd8FgxL5ZQMld9+arJCyOM9q/JUeyIAlZhzQE17kc/P96w/OQXNA70KDSKQ9wH1v7IXDwOVUGoaSUVgD1Dcvde/yrF4ZA+8vA15oErSys3EWqWZykgtTGfhv+Yxd97UqAjmuuGcClnvSFGmr1HzuuVnocJTzthrMN01BA6a8p2TVwvsMCoDzdT7C1zrqSfLy64z39LGP4W/NOjo4H4nIJFwwleZv3j9CMegFnZYuYDdPX0RcJgMs65iJJnQIyMyk1ZYEBbK81u6sXz8lpC7YlFaRutiSvwEepA/1wEMbyV87uaSvpqDfyVIFUkd5HqoeyA12fSwB8Riyi1iWV4pJlAq/zkbbmNtqPmp5qfy9MUfE141RI5XMNhO/ZnikUzfZMCxFGNqDj4feHqt8+mMrE4J9dnVaUOLYfi0R2aLe91bz5H43zxmEFujh5FPskBGmoVTPdoczlSO6KqHB1NpB3XlV8tifljV6LqnDwWZ0kDbT4qOHNSzp3sjBmb2vumwa6AAcsL4umzu98E1gyDCPfFVM9w5SN2K3tXtfv++KRym9Bf0TN0k/jfaDNWYVzEggUAKF8JYAV4iKYn3nyxt4aizlzWFir6wql2Yzk2Xk72CUxt1A9lh5Mp2dfQ4cbCHto8UqXlp0V+fhuaz0+YkhgLkPqcIV2MllaBIJvfYWdsSAIgGVsuJzHMgDCuex8jsRXOxzGOEgtdRX2CKF2sm1HceRxYFQQvfq6HlQPkR++Jyg7KLIXsMGlgCK+GK0QuzAog7URWLtVCpQvI4uFBX6K7GR6chlR/2KH/ENX74Qk+MozdgoM/mwmciUgHWGUWLo7H9sEY24yeSCXASVzQbjXCtc0kbFUM7qFKi9lUty6b4PFLlaCOF/VUkjskHirfZPhzZaSSFmDUQQR5FfLpywPESCSnLomFjsqYIoaLaqNkkYXJTNKUcPQcqHuAGEhg4wmjiXrtcso9ffgjcOwcFQzOK67pfIYv1bBwVc7uaVfpB7My57LrFDIkbLIH8YOlqBABK7jn5HBGnLsqrFuz6CGPMM220iXR9qgo/XniSB1rfD7o7T/wAZ/wD4gPkD+UW7R5hNGXceJDl05ea3Y/PA8C6usB/zKHi2m2H/AO0JbzOebcBtz+mHyUnSIdl5QsyAmhICvx5g++xXxwh0lHmgzDca/lPdHy5J64HT8J3ykugkEct8eakbmGi9AkdpiJ5ErYO9fBj+2PX4V+aJh7h6LymIZlkcO8+qZvo8z/d8VhX7s8Txn3r9oD/5SPjjp9wui2W3HAEVBe0Ua5jLS5e2XvUKFlFldQq9+eOXL849tOHS5WcZaVo2ZAG1Je4b2dQO6tQsj1xylAFb8uWJXJhyPavOxABcxIV/DIRIvup7oe6sWc1rhRC4Eg2ESl7dSSIUmy8Dg8mTUjA+ftEX8MAbhYmuzNFFFdPI5uVxsIjl+NPFl2khjSZTTUxbbmDsp9OX9U/GkmHikdbxqujnkjFNOiAZntpO39Fl19QjH9XOJGHjGwVjiJT/AHFVdOczi/zckioSB3cR0gmr3UVfLmcXMkcYokD5IYa9+oBKmThU8GkSxtGW5axpv08VWfccM4eeNw7JBQpGOG4W18JzAynCopwq+GNTzA1O5rcjqCw9aX0xBGeSlXZqUeK8EZvtpR9tPvKAoony0+YFb87vfGJiMXnlOX4RoPz5rYwsQaztDU7pV4p2QjhjMjSNGPM0AT0AUEm8Xhx75H5Wi/BVfhImszONJSYON+nS+fyHXGwC8DVZnZ4L7viOa4t1hG4UZVL9aIHX3Yt1qrkXseZN8t8SJTyUZEydkssmYzEcc7NHG5ALLVjVsp3BHtUOXXFusNWAqlo2X6QyWXWKNI19lFCrfOlFD47YUu9UXZKfbrLz6kkhvUpPs86I6YbwrmAlr9ilMQHXbUK4bmplky7usp0azISpJJbkPlWCyBlOArhSo1zrbffaY+EZjvMzK4jZAdNahRYhTZrCsgpoFozTb7RB8q2onnZJHxrA7RqRfFFdeHHLl4cQpUeIXLCvpD4IuUGZVXsSSlwtbjWVaj6W1e5ffXDV1+SLn/l5O+/oAoczw/8A+nwAeJkUsSNhpLNagedb+9RhJkwjxr28DQ86GvvmjviL8M08Rr5JLlQhj5dMa4WaVYfMUUK7FAK94N388XcA4ZSqtJabC0zLSrIiyKdmWx8ceNka6NxYeC9Yx4e0OHFI3F9s7IDt4r/xKD++PT9HuuBnviV5zHCp3e+ATt9GeQD5sz0CYYyBY5GTax5GlYe5j8T4jgl4eK1ZJiSLI58h1wujKnnM0saPI2yopZj5KoJJ/LHLl+WeOcSfMzyTye1IxY+l8gPRRQHoMSrKqo88SoU6csXChfE461yL9nOMNA5Un7NwQ18hfX9PdQPTejgdwuX3aXgbxfbIjdyxrVR0q34b5b9B7x0xANqUx8KzKJFEqZox0ATrDomphftA6dzexIJHkaIz5w7MS+Kx3UT79E/CWVTZNfMJlTiUijRmY1libYk6SrALd3WhqHO69mQ7DSDnNgY85oHZXDx58t/YG9kNOkcBUose/fzKgycEBzkUMLMIF+3aJ2OlXArZT1sqNyeZrbGocRLFg3Ol+I9kEcufytZ3VMdOAzbcps4rno1R3dfZUsWHPbfHn2XI4MA1Oi0/hFnYLIOOcXeYhpTyvSg2C/Dnfqcezw2DiwzaYNeJ4lYU2IfMe1tyQpXQgk8/L+OmGNCggle/UvDz/wDnFTHorZ9VCYNwB1P5YplVrV3hPhcXXPawOgva+W/6YtkF6oYeSrPCpCqiTqgseu9gYlovRc8r9GrxRSL898eZd05A0lpB07lofpXHiuZOIKeYvFf49B/iVxwZO6i+tR/hxH8fh/xKj9D4L5c6gNhcd/Hov8T9FIwVcl3/ACmPI47+PRf4n6K36R3NXo87ZqvvV+RI+O2NwG0sW0qk+ZfUw1UNLUKqqJA35/8AxjlVXckxKKTuSBv8BjlykOIUrHvpPmDzTbhtDKCKPhOhCLPXcX8efQXj+P374ouSoy4+9f2KrdmJQcmmymtYOw/Gf2xidI2MUa7vQJ/Cawjz9SkPipAkZFFpqYA+VEj9v42xuRlzmNceICypGhriORVFTeDhAKfOyE+rLaTfgYrXofEP1I+GPP8ASTMs9jiAft9lvdHPzQ1yNfdB+1ArNgjYlVP7ftjS6LNweBKzukhU3iAn/wCiaamzKECyEb1IGsH5Ej54dxA2SURWjRIdtqAwtSOs0+lzjb5bLLl0amzOoNfMR/eHpZYD3ascApWIOLxZcvUGOChTrggVSvbxKhdLiQoKcOyfGFkjbI5ka0ZSIyRqK7fdBdVDDoxPh0+m4njKVcG0EzY7mZ0k+0RSVItSRYpW8JK6gtDYkdOgOOUq52dz0sOgRsVs2y80N87U7dOYo+uByYOKesw15jf5q8eJfFsdOXBan2ZyCxxCQQo0kigsTsa6KByCgdMYnSU5dMWf2t0H3T2FYAwO4lK/b3tAbOXjTQorW1k22/hHoOfv92NDojBBo69w14flAx05vq2nx/CzeS73542is1c1iF1q/l8xex59D/HXFtwoB1UmaOltQHJRXvOw/c/DFCr2q2Xmt9RNCiL+GOzWbUAUisbAqAvsgbA9fX+PT1wUCgqE5iv0PwDhyHLZcsviMMZPv0C8Yz8Dhi4ksGvcnmyvoaoh/Jsf4RiP0OH/AMB8l3Wv5rz+To/wjHfosP8A4D5LutfzXh4fH+EfLE/o4P8AAfJd1r+a5ORT8A+WO/Rwf4D5KOtfzVSHmno4/Rh++Cs3V5RoF3BGLJ+9Qo/2nbBEFWsk3gHxr3Wa/LHLlIcVUrEe1X2g4hKD7Oar3gM0X/8AP8sWiHbtGc+4g3vH3/Kh7HMDlavk7D9D++MfpMf8i+4J3BH+V5lJnEP5xx5yyA787kIxtw/0m+A9Flz/ANV3iVFmY6PkOW2GCKS4Npi7Ey20sd8wGHwJB/zD5YyOlW6Nf5e/ktXot2rm+a+7aRVLE3mlfJj/AO7FuiHWxw7/AFH7KvSrae093of3TP8ARJMfrYPRomQ++1b9FONKZwoBZsYN2thJ54XR1+bvpV4scxxKbe1hqFPTR7Xx1lvy8sSuSioxIXLoJiaUWpYACaPLrWLt3VH6C0Y4t2faLLw5kG45WZRYogr6eRpv8JxBIJoLm2BqgyjE+Ct4ph7F5tIp2dgCe6YIDVFiV5k8tr+F+4q41j5IsrOJFnkOaPhXMZJmfw+p5INxCRpp2INgADYUAq9QB0uyPfgjQRohkpg7M5UTSqF5EhQR0J2PyW8HMgjY6Q/2i0MNzODOa03tVxBcrlywNMfBH6GuYH9UAn4DHl8Fhv1M4Dttz771rzy9VHY8AsnGZYk0TXv/AHx7MHksKlBPHr58/PFTqupUmhIOK0qklTxx1zxZUVfOZgt4V9kdT1OAuJJ0R2ihqvcplyx33/jyxZjOa5x4BMHCsnrmjT8bKlD1YC/fvgjtBaqBwX6bUAChsBsB6DGeml9qxy5eFscoXJOOXLktjlCFJzX+2uBM3TEuy7yvs/4f8xwVAVjKewnuxy5SnEKVh/Fh/wALxD/xCfnJPf6/ni8e647KPsQP+FY/9of8q4xulf648B91p4L+n5/hJWf/AJ6T/vn/APUbG3B/Sb4D0WVP/Vd4ldZpiGG/U4YKXajPZYXmd/wN+2M7pT+h5j7rQ6N/r+RVntt/Qf8A5P8Akwv0Ru/y+6N0r/Z5/ZMH0P8A88/vX/K+NKbgs6LYrVYTchvfnzwJEX5W4ixM0pJsmR7P944lSVAOeJChS1i6qFYyXsMfTF2fCUJ/xhbB9IMSjgkVKBpEBG3Imht5bE/M4Az4kbgsZTFwoKvcEjDTKGAIptiLHsMeXvxJ2KjiFXyo+xB6ltz54q1S5PP0cD7SL+3J/wCmcDx//Sf5eoVsL/2B74Ir9In9B/f/AFjwj0AP6h8Pumuktm+f2SRnmN1Zryx6FyzAuIuYxAXFRwjn7/8A3YrxU8FBnvZ+f7Y5/wAKGz4lVQcvdioRVfyXTF2qqYuzH/S8v/30X+dcQ/YrhuF+i8IJpfYlQuTiFy5xyhcYlcv/2Q==




Holy moly. Lol talk about tl;dr


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was a boo boo.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> that was a boo boo.




I am aware. I just found it funny. Also the whole thing showed in the email notification which I though made it funnier. I quoted to save it.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> hangon a sec .. .. ..
> 
> 
> you said something about predators?




Not the predators I had in mind, but still better than what I mentioned.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;oliCVn7Ic68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oliCVn7Ic68[/video]

It's scary how well this works.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone remember this? I so looked forward to seeing the finished product. Sadly it wasn't meant to be.
It would have been epic.
[video=youtube_share;-3PAJP_lFe8]https://youtu.be/-3PAJP_lFe8[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;yqHkHQLhA-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqHkHQLhA-c[/video]


----------



## Mad_Jack

Just watched Peter Dinklage in _I Think We're Alone Now_ last night - damn good movie. Man's one hell of an actor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some of those Juan vids are amusing.


----------



## Aeson

So you have a cold. You also have 2 job interviews. Do you go to the interviews or do you reschedule?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d call and ask the employer, first, but I’d probably lean towards going to the interview, given the limited time nature of jobs.


----------



## Scotley

Mad_Jack said:


> Just watched Peter Dinklage in _I Think We're Alone Now_ last night - damn good movie. Man's one hell of an actor.




Just watched the trailer. Looks interesting. I saw him again in an older movie the other day. His role is small, no pun intended, but he plays it very well. It is a farce, so a different sort of acting is called for. Anyway, I found it highly amusing. Death at a Funeral is a remake of a British film of the same name. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1321509/


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’d call and ask the employer, first, but I’d probably lean towards going to the interview, given the limited time nature of jobs.




I just went to the first one and warned him. I'm now waiting to go to the next one. I'm trying to keep my distance and not shake hands. 

First interview was 1 hour and 40 minutes. Never interviewed with a single person that long. I did a group interview once that took longer. Me across the table from 3 interviewers.

Oh Danny you can have this rain back. Now I'm hearing about tornadoes. No thank you, Sir.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Just watched the trailer. Looks interesting. I saw him again in an older movie the other day. His role is small, no pun intended, but he plays it very well. It is a farce, so a different sort of acting is called for. Anyway, I found it highly amusing. Death at a Funeral is a remake of a British film of the same name.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1321509/



checked the link and saw his pic and thought ' oh the guy from the station agent' and  I didn't even recognize him as Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Aeson

How about him playing Herve Villechaize? _My Dinner with Herve_ is on HBO. I haven't watched it yet.

Get this, I had 2 interviews today. I also got 2 calls about interviews today. I have one set for Saturday. My 2nd interview said he should call me tomorrow set up another interview. I hope I get a job out of one of these.


----------



## trappedslider

i love what email gets pass my spam settings issues.gbtvlicensing.couk.renew


Final Notification
An enforcement visit is being authorised
Officers may visit to check if you or anyone else are watching or recording live TV illegally.
Please check licesing status online now


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> i love what email gets pass my spam settings issues.gbtvlicensing.couk.renew
> 
> 
> Final Notification
> An enforcement visit is being authorised
> Officers may visit to check if you or anyone else are watching or recording live TV illegally.
> Please check licesing status online now




It's been nice knowing ya. Remember; don't drop the soap, snitches get stiches, trust no one not even the guards. Learn to sew, it's a big money maker in the slammer.

Oh and.it's not homosexuality; it's a survival strategy.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;8SKSuocl6tw]https://youtu.be/8SKSuocl6tw[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I've coughed so much, it literally hurts when I laugh. I need to stop watching funny videos on youtube.


----------



## Scott DeWar

only grandchild has special rights that a not-only grandchild does not have


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Indeed!


----------



## Aeson

Interview I had today was with a vape shop. I don't smoke or vape. She said it was ok. I can learn about the products without using them. I'm hoping my experience in retail and customer service gives me the edge. 

My cold is getting better. I still sounded like a snuffleupagus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We just had a fast-moving storm pass through our area.  As it sped by, it decided to unplug our neighborhood.  Power has been down @5 min now.  Don’t know if/when I’ll be back on tonight.


----------



## Aeson

I guess they have to find the right unplug plug to plug back in? Fast moving is better than that slow moving one you sent us a couple days ago.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I guess they have to find the right unplug plug to plug back in? Fast moving is better than that slow moving one you sent us a couple days ago.




fast moving will be more likely to produce tornadoes.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> fast moving will be more likely to produce tornadoes.




Shush, Al Roker. Not my point.


----------



## megamania

Watching The Gifted while working on comic book characters for a possible comic book.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its lunch time and just stopped by to say Hi to everyone!


----------



## jonesy

Ready, set, lunch!


----------



## Aeson

I had tacos with ramen noodles, flavored beef, and lettuce. Mexasian fusion?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had pastrami on whole wheat. forgot the swiss cheese, rye bread and mustard at home.


----------



## megamania

Tombstone Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Aeson

I want a line from Dragons of Autumn Twight on my tombstone.

"It only gets stranger from here."


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;izk-zM4HmrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izk-zM4HmrY[/video]

That third girl cracks me up.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah but the first one is too kawaii. I'm in love.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I had tacos with ramen noodles, flavored beef, and lettuce. Mexasian fusion?




MexAsian fusion can be good stuff.  We used to go to a place called Ying’s Jalapeño Grill- full Mexican AND full Chinese menu.  Cooked by Mexican cooks (in Texas, Mexican cooks show up EVERYWHERE).  Everything was great.  But the place shut down whe (I believe) the owner passed.

There’s a new Chinese Mexican place in another town nearby I have yet to try.  About 5 minutes from my house is Taco Naan, a Mexican/Indian fusion place.  Haven’t had a bad meal there yet...but it’s all basic stuff- street tacos, biryanis, etc.

And speaking of fusion...there’s a takeout pizza place about as far away from me as Taco Naan which serves all the things you expect, plus a few Indian style pizzas as well, like tandoori or paneer.

It’s not as high-profile, but the fusion food scene in D/FW is actually starting to rival some of the better locales in the USA.


----------



## Aeson

The temperature has gone UP over night not down like normal. I think someone, George Soros maybe, is behind it. I mean, we all know Republicans can't tolerate high temperatures. Not since they've been adding mercury to all the fish. As we all know, Republicans love fish. It's all a conspiracy to stop republicans from voting today.

[video=youtube_share;WG0nOpqI0UU]https://youtu.be/WG0nOpqI0UU[/video]

Neither my statement nor the video are related....or are they. You be the judge.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Move along, no conspiracy here" This was a quote from  the [*CENSORED*] handbook.


----------



## Aeson

I'm disappointed no one liked or laughed at my comment about the creature being bigger on the inside in the Doctor Who thread. Was it a little too obvious to point out? Fruit hanging a little too low? Honestly, I think someone on the show should have noted it. A nice nod to the TARDIS which was absent from the episode.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For some reason, my DVR refuses to tape the new Dr. Who episodes.  I missed all of Capaldi’s last season, and the new ones this year as well.

OTOH, it IS catching all the old ones airing on my local PBS station, which started from the very first Hartnell episodes.  I’ve never seen ANY of those, and only a few of the other pre-Pertwee stuff.  And I haven’t seen all of HIS either.  Hopefully, they’ll continue going through them all, because I missed a bunch of the post-Tom Baker stuff, too, due to moving around the country.


----------



## Aeson

When I was a kid our PBS station showed the older ones. At the time I tried watching but wasn't impressed. I keep waiting for them to bring them back.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My first Doctor Who exposure was buying a dozen or so books when my parents took me with them to London as a kid.  (We we’re stationed in Germany.)

Shortly thereafter, we moved to Aurora, CO, and then a small town in Kansas.  I kept reading the books.

Then we moved to Dallas/Fort Worth, and the PBS station was airing the show!  I found it about halfway through the last season of Pertwee.  They aired all of the Tom Baker stuff after that.  Then as I moved around Texas for college and post.-grad schooling, I caught the odd episode here or there, but nothing consistent.  So all of my exposure to the post Tom Baker era up until Christopher Eccleston is spotty.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My blood sugar dropped to 47 yesterday. It was unfun.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> My blood sugar dropped to 47 yesterday. It was unfun.




Try 39.   Cold, hollow feeling and both arms shaking.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Try 39.   Cold, hollow feeling and both arms shaking.




Try having an O2 level low enough to induce hallucinations


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Try having an O2 level low enough to induce hallucinations




Everytime I sleep without my CPAP.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Try 39.   Cold, hollow feeling and both arms shaking.



I have had a bit lower then that, I think about 1  1/2 years ago, so yeah I know that feeling too. My Ox levels have been in the 97 to 100 range since Jan of 2012, however, the trachea tube scar and 3 chest tube scars told another story from while I was in the big sleep


----------



## jonesy

Competing sketches from two different shows:

[video=youtube;Il43JqfzaRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il43JqfzaRM[/video]
[video=youtube;gtoKXcV1YmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtoKXcV1YmI[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Zoo Atlanta announced the birth of a baby sloth.

Just soes you know.
I maybe lazy but I ain't that baby's pappy.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> How did Superman know that that wasn't Clark Kent?




Haha, that's awesome. Very specific.


----------



## Dog Moon

And yeah, I know, that post was like from a month ago. Shows how long it has been since I've stopped by and visited. I feel like one of those people that like drive-by posts on EnWorld and then disappears again, only to return a month or so later. Gonna take me a LONG time to get to that 10k mark!

[though I probably should have gotten it years ago if I hadn't slowed down my posting]


----------



## jonesy

You're still faster than me. Just checked and my avarage posts per day is a measly 0.89 which means it'll probably take me a year just to get to 1 post per day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> And yeah, I know, that post was like from a month ago. Shows how long it has been since I've stopped by and visited. I feel like one of those people that like drive-by posts on EnWorld and then disappears again, only to return a month or so later. Gonna take me a LONG time to get to that 10k mark!
> 
> [though I probably should have gotten it years ago if I hadn't slowed down my posting]



your post count would be much much higher if a certain game  was still going. * cough*cough*

Edit
Never mind, I had your name mixed up with Dog Head. Sorry about that.


----------



## Aeson

I found these boobs....I mean this young lady on youtube, and had to share 

[video=youtube_share;0SOsaZiUCuk]https://youtu.be/0SOsaZiUCuk[/video]

To make it something useful. Any one have words they have a hard saying?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Any one have words they have a hard saying?



Yeah, the words three and third.

I have a hard enough time trying to say them correctly (töörd? frii? foord? hree? töhöörd? föörd? fhree? thöörd? tiered? föhöörd? fjord? free? No idea) but I even have a hard time _hearing_ what the correct pronunciation is when I've occasionally tried checking the words online.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m reminded of a local who was openly amused that foreigners were struggling with the pronunciation of “Eyjafjallajökull”.  (That volcano that dominaiheadlines for a while, remember?)

The reporter got him back, though, when he showed the Icelander couldn’t pronounce “sausage.”  I think the closehe got was “sowshaj”...


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;dAXa3wTZjes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAXa3wTZjes[/video]


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Yeah, the words three and third.
> 
> I have a hard enough time trying to say them correctly (töörd? frii? foord? hree? töhöörd? föörd? fhree? thöörd? tiered? föhöörd? fjord? free? No idea) but I even have a hard time _hearing_ what the correct pronunciation is when I've occasionally tried checking the words online.




Kinda like Trixie in the video. She has the same problem. Is it the TH combination? I thought her problem with "was" is funny. Too close to a German word.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Is it the TH combination?



I can say theft. I can say Thompson. I can say Thargoid. I can say Thames. I can say Eyjafjallajökull. 

But three and third almost never come out right.


----------



## trappedslider

I forgot to knock


----------



## Scott DeWar

kill the bear first.


----------



## Aeson

Why do law enforcement officers or those that work with them get attitudes with you? I get so tired of being treated as if I've done something wrong. I do as instructed by one and get yelled at by another while doing it. 
Instructions are as follows: Turn the paperwork in before close. If. I'm not there give to another officer.
Now close is 4:30. I arrive at 4:15. All I have to do is hand over the paper. The person on the other side of the glass puts it in the box for the person it's meant for. Instead they question me, check the paper for traps, and make me wait. All with a raised voice, and look of disgust. 

The badge and gun gives the officers the "right" to be a douche. But what give the civilian the "right"?


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Try having an O2 level low enough to induce hallucinations





No thankyou.  39 was bad enough.    Been in the 40's a few times and that was bad enough.   That said-  I can't get below 300 lately.  Having lost the ability to walk without pain I am not burning off the sugars at all now.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Why do law enforcement officers or those that work with them get attitudes with you? I get so tired of being treated as if I've done something wrong. I do as instructed by one and get yelled at by another while doing it.
> Instructions are as follows: Turn the paperwork in before close. If. I'm not there give to another officer.
> Now close is 4:30. I arrive at 4:15. All I have to do is hand over the paper. The person on the other side of the glass puts it in the box for the person it's meant for. Instead they question me, check the paper for traps, and make me wait. All with a raised voice, and look of disgust.
> 
> The badge and gun gives the officers the "right" to be a douche. But what give the civilian the "right"?




As once being part of law enforcement all I can say is.....   We assume everything because sometimes there is trouble / danger and underestimation can be life/death.   As for paperwork…. that is Any office.... not just law.


----------



## megamania

Hoping to game today.   Players are fleeing the city after a fatal altercation with the law.  Only one ship to escape on.  They are going shipwreck salvaging at a mysterious island surrounded by tall coral reefs.  If they go onto the island they will think no one is there.... but then the footprints.  Footprints suggesting their anchored ship is being watched.    And the watchers are...  The great grand child of Claw, a green dragon..... Lady Vol's father.   And this dragon wants redemption.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> As once being part of law enforcement all I can say is.....   We assume everything because sometimes there is trouble / danger and underestimation can be life/death.   As for paperwork…. that is Any office.... not just law.



I haven't had too many issues with office workers. Especially those working with the public. I know it happens but not to me. I'm too nice and pleasant.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

It would have been awesome if he actually gave that answer.


----------



## megamania

and then he would have to explain it.  But ….Hell Yeah!


----------



## megamania

Started to do a comicbook again.  I have lost a lot but I hope to recollect my skills.  I would show more but since it is my book it has "realistic" conditions- swearing mostly.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> and then he would have to explain it.  But ….Hell Yeah!




Drew would have gotten it.lol Aisha Tyler has been on Tabletop on the Geek and Sundry Youtube channel. I suspect she would know also. Wayne Brady has to be a D&D geek.


----------



## megamania

Just saw the Alita Battle Angel preview..... hard to say how good it will be from it but at least it made my radar.


----------



## Aeson

I'm listening to a Stan Lee interview from 1991 on NPRs Fresh Air. He said James Cameron was about to direct a Spiderman movie. That would have been awesome. 

He also talked about his real name, Stanley Lieber, and why he changed it.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;QjkXnMfi_oE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjkXnMfi_oE[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;d8Cpi4dFjm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Cpi4dFjm8[/video]

"They claim they are immortal. We must prove they are not."

I might just have to get back into Path of Exile after that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So the owners of my favorite Vietnamese restaurant have opened a second place about 45-60min away, in a different suburb of Dallas than where I live.  They named the first place Pho Yen Phi, after a couple of the kids in the family.  The new location has a different name, but they used the same methodology.

...resulting in Pho Kim.

One of the youngsters pointed out what that sounds like in English, but they did it anyway.


----------



## Aeson

It has been raining for days. If this were snow, it would be counted in feet. It's supposed to end later this morning.


----------



## Scott DeWar

we got a dusting of snow


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It has been raining for days. If this were snow, it would be counted in feet. It's supposed to end later this morning.




Box some of it up and send it to California.  They could use it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

be sure to concentrate it so all they have to do is just add water.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Box some of it up and send it to California.  They could use it.



Can't do it. I live in the People's Democratic Republic of Trumpistan. Dear Leader Makinme Ill Trump has increased export tariffs to foreign countries like California.



Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Box some of it up and send it to California.  They could use it.




Dehydrated Water headed your way.    Just mix with water and get some H2O


----------



## megamania

Susposed to get a mix of snow and freezing rain tonight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Dehydrated Water headed your way.    Just mix with water and get some H2O




I’m in Texas- we’re having one of our wettest Fall/Winters EVER.


----------



## megamania

The weather is unpredictable these days.    Seasonal changes used to be gradual but now they seem to happen over night in Vermont now.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m in Texas- we’re having one of our wettest Fall/Winters EVER.




So work out your own trade deal, Republic of Texas to Republic of California.


----------



## Aeson

"When the blood goes bye bye, you go die die."


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> .. .. .. .. ..    Just mix with water and get some H2O



 Be careful with that DI-hydogen oxide. it has been proven deadly in excessive quantities.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> The weather is unpredictable these days.    Seasonal changes used to be gradual but now they seem to happen over night in Vermont now.




 When I walked into Burlington Coat Factory after work on Thursday, it was late fall.

When I left, twenty minutes later, it was the dead of winter. There was two inches of snow on the ground.

Now, two days later, the sun is shining and the temperature outside is almost nice during the early afternoon here in CT.

These drastic weather changes are wrecking my bad leg.


----------



## jonesy

Here for the past two or three months the weather reports have been predicting increasingly colder weather. Not happening.

Instead we've had this same mildly warm slightly rainy bit windy thing going on the whole time. It's almost like good old traditional English weather decided to fly over here for a holiday and now it's refusing to go back.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Thanksgiving prep grind officially starts today...and my right knee is KILLING me.*  Going to have loads of fun, gimp-limpin’ through the grocery and standing in the kitchen.




* It’s almost like I took an arrow to the knee...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and i just got a call from some of the out-of-towners, announcing they’re only a few HOURS from getting here.  They won’t be staying with us, but they just asked me to make my beef pasta salad to eat this weekend.

_*SIGH*_


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...and i just got a call from some of the out-of-towners, announcing they’re only a few HOURS from getting here.  They won’t be staying with us, but they just asked me to make my beef pasta salad to eat this weekend.
> 
> _*SIGH*_




"It's part of our 2 for $30* menu"

*Drinks, appetizers, and gratuity not included.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ... but they just asked me to make my beef pasta salad to eat this weekend.
> 
> _*SIGH*_




What is this.... replace pepperoni with seasoned beef?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> What is this.... replace pepperoni with seasoned beef?




I doubt he uses a box pasta salad. If he did he wouldn't be freaking out now. We're talkin hand made pasta and his own dressing. Probably steak.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I doubt he uses a box pasta salad. If he did he wouldn't be freaking out now. We're talkin hand made pasta and his own dressing. Probably steak.




Not too far off!  It’s one of those no recipe recipes.  As long as I get in the ballpark, it’s all good.

I get 2 boxes of pasta with high surface areas and no long sloppy bits.  This time, 1 rotini and 1 bow tie.

After cooking it, I toss it with 3 different diced cheeses (this time, smoked Gouda, smoked gruyere, and colby jack), diced deli roast beef (@1-2lbs), mayo & Greek yogurt in equal amounts, yellow mustard, tarragon vinegar, avocado or guacamole, and spices like parsley, paprika, black pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder.

The big expense is, if course, the beef.  It would be cheaper if I cooked my own, but honestly, I can’t be bothered to season, cook, and trim a decent roast of sufficient size to do it right.

FWIW, it should also work pretty well subbing nicely seasoned grilled chicken for the beef.  Might even be better.

Now...pepperoni?  I hadn’t even considered that.  Hmmmmm.  Maybe with red wine vinegar instead of the tarragon...use a single cheese like parrano...diced olives...and a mix of sun dried tomatoes and halved baby marzanos.


----------



## Scott DeWar

good morning world! it is the 7th year since I was in a coma. I remember awakening briefly on thanksgiving then I went out again. The US Holiday of Thanksgiving is especially wonderful to me!


----------



## jonesy

Fallout 76 is the most accurate depiction of a post apocalyptic world ever. It's messed up, empty, everything falls apart, and the bugs have taken over. There's even a bug that deletes the entire game from your hard drive. Yes, seriously.

And apparently much of the code is copy-pasted straight from other Bethesda games as there's at least one bug from Fallout 4 (which can't be patched apparently, since the Fallout 4 patch is community made and doesn't work for the new game). And because the game operates mostly client-side there are ways to cheat that can't even be detected server-side. That hardly matters though, as there are no good reasons for playing with other people. The game isn't hard, sharing the already bad loot is a bad idea, and you can't really even kill other players in pvp.

There's a rumour going on that the next Elder Scrolls is going to use the same game engine which would be a disaster.


----------



## megamania

Getting to be time to experiment with cooking / baking.    Colder weather = more food intake


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Fallout 76 is the most accurate depiction of a post apocalyptic world ever. It's messed up, empty, everything falls apart, and the bugs have taken over. There's even a bug that deletes the entire game from your hard drive. Yes, seriously.
> 
> And apparently much of the code is copy-pasted straight from other Bethesda games as there's at least one bug from Fallout 4 (which can't be patched apparently, since the Fallout 4 patch is community made and doesn't work for the new game). And because the game operates mostly client-side there are ways to cheat that can't even be detected server-side. That hardly matters though, as there are no good reasons for playing with other people. The game isn't hard, sharing the already bad loot is a bad idea, and you can't really even kill other players in pvp.
> 
> There's a rumour going on that the next Elder Scrolls is going to use the same game engine which would be a disaster.




The deleting game from the hard drive was a beta thing, not sure what cheating you're talking about unless you mean using a third party program to break the cipher for the nukes.  I've already teamed up with other players to do a couple of events, which can't be done alone. And this sounds like something that can only be done with other players https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/15/18096860/fallout-76-fissure-site-nuke-scorchbeast-queen-bethesda

Beth has already commented onthings that will get fixed in the patch that comes out monday.  https://www.polygon.com/fallout/2018/11/18/18101261/fallout-76-latest-patch-pc-ps4-xbox-one 

I've actually been enjoying playing FO76, I don't realize how much time goes by when I'm playing it lol. Have you played it yet?


----------



## jonesy

Nope, still happening to people. The major difference to the beta is that now the game makes you do it yourself: "This application data is corrupt, please delete and redownload the application to the ps4." Over and over again. That IS a bug that causes the game to be deleted.

You can duplicate items. There's speed cheats. And during the beta there was a way to deal insta-lethal damage which they "fixed" by making you do no damage at all if you do "too much" now (which forces you to restart the game). Would you consider mods like the lockpick bar cheats?

There's a bug which makes you unable to add your friends (and if we're being technical here the game doesn't actually know who your friends are which means its actually a bug that makes you unable to add players).

It's good if they're fixing the game, but I can't even install it anymore. It keeps telling me to buy it, when I already have.

You've been super lucky if you haven't come across major issues.


----------



## trappedslider

I haven't  paid much if any attention to PS4 issues,since I'm mainly playing on my xbox. So sorry if I seemed dismissive. The only issue I've encountered which is more of an annoyance is with holotapes not playing right away, but instead I have to go into the pipboy and play them that way to hear anything.


----------



## trappedslider

So,today marks the 20th anniversary for the PC game Half-life..in which Dr. Gordon Freeman who has a PhD in Theoretical Physics, from MIT saves ( ?) the world with a crow bar.


----------



## Aeson

Never underestimate the power of blunt objects vs beings from another plane. They're just lucky he didn't have a spoon.


----------



## megamania

spoon?   Try "HIT DICE !!!"


----------



## Aeson

My dex is too low to hit with dice.




My hobbies include animals, murder, and starting a zombie apocalypse.
[video=youtube_share;9vvXlPoiZis]https://youtu.be/9vvXlPoiZis[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Nope, still happening to people. The major difference to the beta is that now the game makes you do it yourself: "This application data is corrupt, please delete and redownload the application to the ps4." Over and over again. That IS a bug that causes the game to be deleted.
> 
> You can duplicate items. There's speed cheats. And during the beta there was a way to deal insta-lethal damage which they "fixed" by making you do no damage at all if you do "too much" now (which forces you to restart the game). Would you consider mods like the lockpick bar cheats?
> 
> There's a bug which makes you unable to add your friends (and if we're being technical here the game doesn't actually know who your friends are which means its actually a bug that makes you unable to add players).
> 
> It's good if they're fixing the game, but I can't even install it anymore. It keeps telling me to buy it, when I already have.
> 
> You've been super lucky if you haven't come across major issues.




Have you downloaded the patch from the 19th? It looks like it replaces the whole game for ps4 https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/19/fallout-76-patch-47gb/?yptr=yahoo


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> Have you downloaded the patch from the 19th? It looks like it replaces the whole game for ps4 https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/19/fallout-76-patch-47gb/?yptr=yahoo



Haven't had the opportunity. During the weekend mayhaps. Fingers crossed.


----------



## megamania

Taking a while to create a Darksun Sorcerer-King..... level 20 wizard, level 20 psion, level 1 dragon.   "CR" 41


----------



## trappedslider

"Honey, the dog's acting weird again..."


----------



## Scott DeWar

rut roh! Rooby rooooo!


----------



## megamania

Call the Men In Black.  Aliens from Pluto are here.....


----------



## megamania

Hard to create wizard lv 20 spell list when avoiding anything undead related......


----------



## Aeson

It's obvious the cat took over the doghouse.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It's obvious the cat took over the doghouse.




...’Cause the dog took over the cathouse!


----------



## trappedslider

I think Mr. Peabody used to live there...


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;96zCe-jIPYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96zCe-jIPYU[/video]

This is hilarious.




(Would be more fitting if they'd used a Mercedes, though.)


----------



## megamania

Settling down to work on DnD and watch the classic- Charlie Brown's Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aeson

Remember Woodstock should have the fiendish template.


----------



## Aeson

One of the ads here is for something called War for Chicken Island. For a very brief moment I thought it said War for Chicken Salad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You are NOT alone.


----------



## Aeson

I better be the only one in this car.

*checks backseat*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*hunches down to the left*


----------



## Scott DeWar

My apartment is small and I know, I KNOW, I am alone.


----------



## megamania

Happy Turkey Day Hive.


P.S.   If you don't do Turkey Day Happy Thursday the 22nd


----------



## Scott DeWar

happy thanksgiving. It is a day to reflect on gratitude for what has been given to each of us - especially life.


----------



## Aeson

I am thankful for my family. My mom and sister, along with my aunts and uncle have been so supportive. I am thankful for my hive family. All the current and past members. You are the best.

Always be thankful for what you have. Remember there are some who have far less.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ever get the feeling the clowns are running the circus and you're the only one in the tent without a red nose and big floppy shoes?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Ever get the feeling the clowns are running the circus and you're the only one in the tent without a red nose and big floppy shoes?




Every time I watch the news.


----------



## jonesy

Heading out to Sweden for the weekend with my dad to visit my crazy aunt. Says she has something special waiting. Last time she'd made a strange dream catcher (I don't remember where I stashed that, but considering she hasn't been to Finland for twenty years I'm not really worried she'd notice it missing). Lives alone in a mansion her father built. Picture a witch, but like in a Swedish way (less creepy crazy, and more endearing crazy).


----------



## Aeson

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I'll be Tracer


----------



## trappedslider

does that mean the sign or the book case or the whole wall?


----------



## Aeson

Been watching too many tiktok compilations on youtube. If the gamer boys are counting on their property to make sandwiches, the furries are gonna win the war. I didn't know there were so many ways to say "dame".


----------



## Aeson

My fog spell got out of hand tonight.


----------



## megamania

Wild Magic Zone


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh noo. That was MY fog spell I sent from Nashville.


----------



## Aeson

I thought it had a Vandy stench.

You should have tried driving in it. I went 10 under the limit on the interstate. Visibility had to be less than 10 feet. I kept waiting for something to walk in front of the car. If I were some hot big boobed teen, it might have happened. I'd spend the rest of the day fleeing from him.


----------



## megamania

Naughty neighborhood you live in.


Are those boobies?   No- Headlights


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Naughty neighborhood you live in.
> 
> 
> Are those boobies?   No- Headlights




Puppies!!!1111!!!1111!!


----------



## Aeson

Language is not grandma friendly

"Erf is fladder than a mofo"
[video=youtube_share;3e4FnXewN30]https://youtu.be/3e4FnXewN30[/video]


At 13:50 there is clip of a woman making a cloud. I hadn't seen it before. Kinda cool.


----------



## megamania

Flat Earthers are amusing


----------



## megamania

Well..... still sitting at a desk on Medical Leave and bored.   Doing DnD, Drawing, Overpower and watching Teevee.  Have also been working on a 2000pc puzzle.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Well..... still sitting at a desk on Medical Leave and bored.   Doing DnD, Drawing, Overpower and watching Teevee.  Have also been working on a 2000pc puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 103301




I like puzzles. I just never take the time or make the space for them. That one looks nifty. 


Flat earthers are amuzing. Sir Sic is really funny. Another I enjoy is Cosmicskeptic. I can recommend others if folks are interestd.


----------



## megamania

It is so hard to understand how people can think the earth is flat but then again.... we are all plugged into a super computer "living" the life we think we are.

Had a professor in college who dared any of us to find a means to counter the argument for it.   This was before The Matrix came out.


----------



## megamania

My son also showed me a new card game I may look into.... Dungeon Mayhem.   Seems simple enough to learn and play.  Get away from Cards Against Humanity for a bit.


----------



## Aeson

I have Cards Against humanity but haven't played it yet.

It's hard to argue against someone's belief. They won't listen. I'd probably argue that creating the program and the system to run it would be cost prohibitive. What would the goal be? Humans make for poor batteries. When did my program begin? Would my program have begun regardless of my parents?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> It's hard to argue against someone's belief.




No joke, that’s a point they hammer into you in mediator training.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No joke, that’s a point they hammer into you in mediator training.



that is why it is prohibited to discus religion on these forums


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I thought it had a Vandy stench.



 naw, that is the stench of bulldog scat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just got to work here and saw it was in hi 30's to low 40's. I am wearing shorts and Tevas, everyone else is wearing cold weather gear.


----------



## megamania

18 degrees last week and my son was in shorts and sandals…..


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I have Cards Against humanity but haven't played it yet.
> 
> I




You should but not with church members......


----------



## jonesy

I'm so exhausted. I feel like I haven't slept in a billion years. 





Aeson said:


> Maybe I'll be Tracer



[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> You should but not with church members......




...but that’s part of the fun!


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;mPTCq3LiZSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPTCq3LiZSE[/video]

Never have I played the game, but I sort of feel this video must be misleading.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;ikYjyUPeed8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikYjyUPeed8[/video]


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;mPTCq3LiZSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPTCq3LiZSE[/video]
> 
> Never have I played the game, but I sort of feel this video must be misleading.




Looks very propagandaish. I see the hammers, where were the sickles?


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;dWTzy-3Tp8s]https://youtu.be/dWTzy-3Tp8s[/video]
[video=youtube_share;_b47zsPzTLI]https://youtu.be/_b47zsPzTLI[/video]


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...but that’s part of the fun!





"I have a stomach ache.  Maybe it is because I ate a -----------------.


Cards to choose from....A) Spicey Tacoes with sp**m sause   B)  A man's ej**********   c)  Abraham Lincoln  or D) Trump's Hairpiece.

These are the more grandama tolerate answers


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trust me, I’m _quite_ familiar with CAH.  And not all people of faith- even clergy - are beyond such humor.  At least, not in my experience.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Trust me, I’m _quite_ familiar with CAH.  And not all people of faith- even clergy - are beyond such humor.  At least, not in my experience.




Yeah, I used to game with a Lutheran minister. He drank, smoked, and cussed up a storm. I have no doubt he would get a kick out of the game. I hate that he moved out of state.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm not sure if I want to keep posting my adventures in West Virginia here.


----------



## megamania

Did CoC in the meeting room of a Church.    Had one player who refused to play there.   Figured it gave us strength over the critters....


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I'm not sure if I want to keep posting my adventures in West Virginia here.




Why? Don't let some negative ass stop you. You've been here long enough, you know haters always feel free to share their opinion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I'm not sure if I want to keep posting my adventures in West Virginia here.




Wha’hoppen?  Did I miss something?


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wha’hoppen?  Did I miss something?






Aeson said:


> Why? Don't let some negative ass stop you. You've been here long enough, you know haters always feel free to share their opinion.




Are you guys enjoying them when I post them?


----------



## Aeson

I am amused. I like the touristy pictures. Is that one guy wearing a propane tank on his head? 

One critique; proofread and edit. I saw some errors. Things spell check wouldn't catch because they are words. Like you wrote memory line instead of memory lane. 

If all this is supposed to be written as first person as the character and that's the characters way of speaking then I am wrong. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Aeson

We may not have free will, but I can get you 20% off coupon.


----------



## jonesy

Sooo... Call of Cthulhu. I bet old Mr. Anthropoid Octopus-head is the kind of monster who only makes collect calls.

"Good afternoon. Would you terribly mind taking a collect call from a Mr. Ctulhmin.. Chtulih.. Chutchichuchicoo? Says it's vitally important to the well-tasting of the world. Something about being hungry enough to devour Devon for breakfast. Also asking to sate a sll'ha phlegeth, whatever that kadishtu ee."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Are you guys enjoying them when I post them?




My enjoyment is immaterial- did someone SAY something to you to diminish YOUR enjoyment?


----------



## Aeson

A guy I know bought an older beater car. He then talked about buying a parts car so he can strip it for the other car. At what point does the original car stop being original, and become a whole other ship?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Chevy of Theseus!

A beater car?  Odds are it had most of its important parts replaced at least once _before _your buddy bought it.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I am amused. I like the touristy pictures. Is that one guy wearing a propane tank on his head?
> 
> One critique; proofread and edit. I saw some errors. Things spell check wouldn't catch because they are words. Like you wrote memory line instead of memory lane.
> 
> If all this is supposed to be written as first person as the character and that's the characters way of speaking then I am wrong. Keep up the good work.



my bad, I didn't notice but yeah this all like a dairy type of thing and yeah I think it is part of a propane tank, all of the super mutants or at least some of them wear it.  


Dannyalcatraz said:


> My enjoyment is immaterial- did someone SAY something to you to diminish YOUR enjoyment?



I enjoy typing it up,but I'm cross posting it at four different places (reddit,here and two other forums) but if no one is finding them entertaining then I may stop cross posting and each place uses a different  version of VB


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;LruaD7XhQ50]https://youtu.be/LruaD7XhQ50[/video]

"If the civil war taught her anything, it is don't trust states with weapons." LOL


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Love the M:tG iconography!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Love the M:tG iconography!




That's why I shared it. Well you know besides it being edutaining.


----------



## jonesy

I could have sworn it was thursday now. Apparently nobody told the chinese, because there's still a Cybermonday going on at many of their online retailers, like Dhgate and the chinese Amazon.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I could have sworn it was thursday now. Apparently nobody told the chinese, because there's still a Cybermonday going on at many of their online retailers, like Dhgate and the chinese Amazon.




FSM bless America!© Many American retailers have extend the sale days so I guess others have also. For some it's more like Cyberweek than Cybermonday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That's why I shared it. Well you know besides it being edutaining.




I shared it with several others- nerds and normies alike.  Most found it pretty cool.  So thanks!


----------



## Aeson

It seems a woman named her daughter Abcde. This woman got upset when a Southwest airlines employee made fun of the name. Shocking, right? This poor girl is set up for life of torture. BTW the name is pronounced Ab-cee-dee.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*eyerolllllll*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It seems a woman named her daughter Abcde. This woman got upset when a Southwest airlines employee made fun of the name. Shocking, right? This poor girl is set up for life of torture. BTW the name is pronounced Ab-cee-dee.




My mom once encountered a person named for Psalm 104.  
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+104:1-4&version=NIV

But they _spelled_ it after the traditional abbrevistion: Pslm CIV.  Pronunciation: “Pizlm Siv”.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My mom once encountered a person named for Psalm 104.
> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+104:1-4&version=NIV
> 
> But they _spelled_ it after the traditional abbrevistion: Pslm CIV.  Pronunciation: “Pizlm Siv”.




When I told my mom about Abcde. She told me about someone she heard about. The name is pronounced As-shol-e. Drop the - to figure out how it's spelled. 

I remember seeing this meme years ago.  The name La-a. "It's Ladasha. the dash don't be silent"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Can’t speak to the veracity of it, but Winona Ryder famously claimed to have a friend named...errr...after that particular sphincter of the anantomy.  And my Dad has repeatedly talked about a “L-sha” with that pronunciation.  And he’s not much of a meme-seeker.


----------



## Aeson

Snopes could not find anyone named la-a. 

As for Winona, that may be her name for Johnny Depp. Lol

As the population grows and people feel the need to come up with unique names we will see some strange ones. I'm waiting for the day we see people named Pepsi and Cheeto.


----------



## megamania

Dew would be nice



until the boys begin to talk about Doing The Dew......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All the males in our family have the same initials.  The first is “A”, the middle initial is “J”.  

There are often times I riff on ridiculous combos that still, somehow, work together:

Adolescent Juvenile
Avocado Jalapeño 
Atchafalaya Jumbalaya 
Atonal Jazz
Antagonistic Jerk
Abnormal Jiggles
Amorphous Jelly
Arcane Jettatura
Atheist Jesus


----------



## megamania

My mother and father had an agreement.  First Boy would carry on the name.   From there, my mother could do all of the naming.

This is good.

Otherwise my name would be Apollo Armstrong Farrell.    I was born during the Moon Landing in '69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;t0VHpWbsUA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0VHpWbsUA8[/video]


----------



## jonesy

I don't think that show ever aired here. I do believe that's only the second or third clip I've seen of it. I hear Frasier came out of it, and that used to be one of the most re-run shows here.

People online say "You've never seen Cheers?" and I'm like "Listen, I've never even seen that Gilligan show".


----------



## jonesy

Watching JoJo and One Punch Man makes me want to rewatch this:

[video=youtube;vtXuqUP3IBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtXuqUP3IBI[/video]

Edit: never forget that time when Juza fought Raoh, died, and kept fighting.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Antagonistic Jerk
> Abnormal Jiggles
> Amorphous Jelly
> Atheist Jesus




These are my favorites, especially the last one.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I don't think that show ever aired here. I do believe that's only the second or third clip I've seen of it. I hear Frasier came out of it, and that used to be one of the most re-run shows here.
> 
> People online say "You've never seen Cheers?" and I'm like "Listen, I've never even seen that Gilligan show".




You haven't missed much.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;3kY9PSQf1Wg]https://youtu.be/3kY9PSQf1Wg[/video]

I heart this young lady. I learned a little sign language over the years. I've been looking for videos to teach me more.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Danny A: re cheers, yikes!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson, my only regret is that I could only give you one xp for that vid.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Watching JoJo and One Punch Man makes me want to rewatch this:
> 
> [video=youtube;vtXuqUP3IBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtXuqUP3IBI[/video]
> 
> Edit: never forget that time when Juza fought Raoh, died, and kept fighting.




Boy-  That doesn't scream 80's at all


----------



## megamania

Oh boy.... it begins.   Wife has the boys dragging out the X-mas tree.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Danny A: re cheers, yikes!




One of my favorite moments from that show!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Aeson, my only regret is that I could only give you one xp for that vid.




Be sure to check her other videos.


----------



## jonesy

Why oh why, when I go to imdb to check out the most recent trailers, is there a trailer for Pan's Labyrinth, a movie from 2006. Imdb, explain yourselves.

[Chandler]Also, could I have any more commas in my post?[/Chandler]


----------



## Aeson

Question not The Great Machine. The Great Machine does not explain itself to a human. Just enjoy what The Great Machine provides. The Great Machine knows best.


----------



## Aeson

Y'all need Jesus.lol
[video=youtube_share;YoghhbBKuZY]https://youtu.be/YoghhbBKuZY[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You have done us all a mitzvah.


----------



## trappedslider

Dear mom,

I made some new friends in the wasteland. wish you were here xoxo.


----------



## Aeson

Humans, roaches, and cats, the only animals that will survive a nuclear apocalypse.lol wait a second.....you're not keeping them as a food source are you?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Humans, roaches, and cats, the only animals that will survive a nuclear apocalypse.lol wait a second.....you're not keeping them as a food source are you?




no, and by the way that robot was named "The Veterinarian"


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> no, and by the way that robot was named "The Veterinarian"




There's a robot?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> There's a robot?




just for that here:


----------



## Aeson

That ain't no robot.


----------



## trappedslider

Hope they don't mind that I photo bombed them to get my pic


----------



## Aeson

Just be careful. In that game photo bombs might involve actual bombs.


----------



## Aeson

I Godwin the alien thread and no one comments.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I Godwin the alien thread and no one comments.




I do not know this reference. Lo Ciento.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I do not know this reference. Lo Ciento.




Godwin's Law, says as any online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1.  Meaning the longer it goes the higher the chance someone mentions nazis or Hitler.
But I literally Godwined the thread by saying the name Godwin. I mixed metaphors, fallacies, and memes to make a funny. So far only one person found it all that funny.


----------



## Aeson

I bought shoes from a drug dealer earlier. I don't know what he laced them with, but I've been trippin all day.


----------



## trappedslider

*groan*


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> *groan*




Thank you. I'll be here all week, and don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Aeson

I want to avoid comments in the West Virginia adventure thread. I don't want to interrupt the flow. I like the post card feature. Is it just a screenshot with a standard template? Is it a whole interface with mods? How much of the writing is you and how much of it is a rehash of the story?


----------



## Scott DeWar

headed to the doctor's office for a regular check up. did a lot of cleaning meanwhile


----------



## Aeson

I am a real life superhero.  I warned a woman as a car almost backed into her in the Walmart parking lot. 
It's a good thing I needed to use the bathroom.lol I had already walked out to my car and decided to go back inside. 
I think she would have been fine without my warning, but she thanked me anyway. I'm glad I was there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All that is required for cars to triumph is for good men with full bladders to just go home.


----------



## Aeson

Truly I say unto you. I can't hold it like I used to.
I'm getting old before my time. Some older hivers will remember I had Lasik eye surgery. The surgeon told me I might need reading glasses after 40. Now at 43 they're almost required. If I don't have them I have to hold some things aloft to read. Grey hairs are appearing in noticeable quantities. All my life folks guessed my age roughly 10 years younger. I wonder how much longer I can pull it off. No wrinkles, and still have most of my hair.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> ..I have to hold some things aloft to read.



Aloft? Magneto, is that you?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Aloft? Magneto, is that you?




Nah, I likes da wimmins.


----------



## Aeson

Has anyone seen the movie Absolutely Anything on Netflix? In it Simon Pegg is given god like powers. At one point he's trying the powers on himself. He says "give me a penis that will excite women." then says "can I have it white?" don't know if I should laugh or shake my head, so I did both. LOL

The guys of Monty Python provide the voices of the aliens that give him his powers. Robin Williams voices his dog. Oh yeah, and Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## jonesy

I have not watched that, but your description really makes me want to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I have not watched that, but your description really makes me want to.




Ditto!


----------



## Aeson

It was Kate that did it, right? 

The movie really is funny. Simon Pegg with the ability to do anything with a few words and the wave of his hand. Comedy gold.


----------



## Aeson

Caffeinated gorillas.lol *yoink* I'm stealing that one. 
[video=youtube_share;U5NxumE2DVI]https://youtu.be/U5NxumE2DVI[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Oo28LL_PbJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo28LL_PbJg[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I have started to notice something in recent months. Some times when I'm dreaming I lash out with my hands. This morning while dreaming about punching someone I hit the bedside table.  I don't know how often I do this. Sadly, but thankfully in ths case, I have no one sleeping beside me. I am starting to worry I could hurt myself.


----------



## jonesy

Do you remember what sort of dreams you have when that happens?

Edit: I fail at reading apparently.


----------



## jonesy

jonesy said:


> Game of Thrones has a season 3 preview trailer thingy up. At this point I think they could post a blank video and people would still flock to it all excited. Must be easy to be the person in charge of promoting the show.



And here we go again:

[video=youtube;NspqGM0DbbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NspqGM0DbbQ[/video]


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Do you remember what sort of dreams you have when that happens?
> 
> Edit: I fail at reading apparently.




Ha! I remember it was a punch by why and who still eludes  me. Rarely do I engage in fights in my dreams. Most times I'm running away because it's a demonic or ghostly creature. This time a man. Not sure that makes a difference.


----------



## jonesy

My mom is fully into the whole dream interpretation thing and she'd probably have a whole lecture stored up for what that means. I think it might mean you've had stress in your life recently that your subconscious is dealing with.


----------



## jonesy

I just learned about the whole Jessie J on Singer thing.

Earlier this year she entered this chinese singing competition that they are reporting had a billion viewers. She won.

[video=youtube;iNy5s9PclDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNy5s9PclDs[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It was Kate that did it, right?



Nope- the Pythons.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;Oo28LL_PbJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo28LL_PbJg[/video]




I love that they used a version of Eric Satie’s Gnosienne #1 in that, one of my favorite Satie pieces, as it so happens.  Mom- a retired music teacher- plays a fair bit of his compositions.  

FWIW, this is one of my favorite versions of that Gnosienne.

[video=youtube;sNKkGvF7jGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNKkGvF7jGk[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Anyone see this one? When I first saw the trailer I said I had to watch it. 
[video=youtube_share;FZ0QKOR5Kgc]https://youtu.be/FZ0QKOR5Kgc[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have it in my amazon wish list


----------



## Aeson

I found a lady's driver's license in the store parking lot tonight. I don't work at Walmart, but it seems like I live there sometimes. I turned it into customer service. The guy says " this doesn't look like you" after I said I found it outside. I said she's prettier than me. He said " no no, I don't think so"  Of course he was being funny. She is pretty. 20 something according to her license. Thought of holding on to it and returning it myself but decided against it. He made an announcement over the PA to see if she was still there. I didn't stick around to find out.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> My mom is fully into the whole dream interpretation thing and she'd probably have a whole lecture stored up for what that means. I think it might mean you've had stress in your life recently that your subconscious is dealing with.




Must have missed this. 
You would not believe the stress. I know also that I have sleep apnea. When I have trouble breathing my dreams get more intense.


----------



## Aeson

No matter how awful things get, just remember this happened, and smile.
[video=youtube_share;SXpgvsllTgs]https://youtu.be/SXpgvsllTgs[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar, I heard about an earthquake in Tennessee. Everything ok with you? Some felt it down here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Scott DeWar, I heard about an earthquake in Tennessee. Everything ok with you? Some felt it down here.




Yawwwwwwwwn. I was born in Los Angles,California. I have heard of no quake. Now some big tadoo about a little tremor was in the news. SURELY that wouldn't be what you are referencing, is it?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Yawwwwwwwwn. I was born in Los Angles,California. I have heard of no quake. Now some big tadoo about a little tremor was in the news. SURELY that wouldn't be what you are referencing, is it?




It's big news here. We get tremors from time to time. I'm just checking in on my people. I'd do the same for any hiver. Quakes, tornadoes, floods, biblical plagues, zombies, Mormons, zombie mormons.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> Quakes, tornadoes, floods, biblical plagues, zombies, Mormons, zombie mormons.




Well, I see zombies in the morning on the bus all of the time. until they get some coffee in them. A quake below 5.0 is not even noticed by me. Tornados and flood - been there, done that. made the t shirt and sold it.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, I see zombies in the morning on the bus all of the time. until they get some coffee in them. A quake below 5.0 is not even noticed by me. Tornados and flood - been there, done that. made the t shirt and sold it.



Working your way down the list. Carry an umbrella, rain of frogs could be next. Watch out for pesky Mormons.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no mormons yet, just jw's. 



is that a ban hammer I see coming over the horizon?


----------



## Aeson

Nah. Seriously we haven't said anything. 
I was going to go with a group that enjoy fatwas and jihads, but I didn't want my car blown up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> is that a ban hammer I see coming over the horizon?




Not quite, it’s a...

[video=youtube;GQDU-2qMre0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQDU-2qMre0[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Mormons, zombie mormons.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


>




Oops. *looks around nervously*


----------



## trappedslider

The doctor will see you now


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;ezonRf5lZeI]https://youtu.be/ezonRf5lZeI[/video]


----------



## jonesy

I don't know any of the people on the new Youtube Rewind thing. Except that rap guy who did the skraa-pop-ka.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I don't know any of the people on the new Youtube Rewind thing. Except that rap guy who did the skraa-pop-ka.




I know of Liza Koshy and Lilly Singh. Liza was picked to host a recent version of Double Dare a kids game show I used to watch as a kid. She did a great job with it. Both women are hot and funny. That is a powerful combination.


----------



## Aeson

For the hipsters on Santa's nice list gifts will be wrapped in locally grown organic artisan hemp paper.


----------



## Scott DeWar

on this day 7 years ago, I said to myself, " today is the first day of the rest of my life."!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> on this day 7 years ago, I said to myself, " today is the first day of the rest of my life."!




 Cheers, mate. Have you used that new start to change your life for the better?


I had my day like that last June. Almost 18 months ago. My life has been craptastic since then and only getting worse. I look at it this way; I get another "today is the first day" when things do start to turn around. I will say that June did end a hellava lot better than it started.


----------



## Aeson

I was not able to go to my family's Christmas party today. Yet one of my cousins made sure I got some possum pie. I'm glad she has taken over the tradition of making it. We will have possum pie for many years to come. Yummy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Cheers, mate. Have you used that new start to change your life for the better?
> 
> 
> I had my day like that last June. Almost 18 months ago. My life has been craptastic since then and only getting worse. I look at it this way; I get another "today is the first day" when things do start to turn around. I will say that June did end a hellava lot better than it started.



you have to just keep on pressen on.


----------



## Aeson

Was that when you had the surgery you talked about?


----------



## megamania

Seems many of us in the Hive are having a rough time right now.   Kinda makes me sad.


(not saying that to be funny or sarcastic.   I really do wish things were better for us)


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Seems many of us in the Hive are having a rough time right now.   Kinda makes me sad.
> 
> 
> (not saying that to be funny or sarcastic.   I really do wish things were better for us)



Don't be sad. Sad Mega becomes depressed Mega, and that makes us all sad. Depressed Mega talks about bad not fun stuff. We like fun Mega.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Was that when you had the surgery you talked about?



yup.



megamania said:


> Seems many of us in the Hive are having a rough time right now.   Kinda makes me sad.
> 
> 
> (not saying that to be funny or sarcastic.   I really do wish things were better for us)



mega, your epic odyssey gives me strength to endure!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mega IS kinda like our own echo of Job from the Bible, it seems.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Was that when you had the surgery you talked about?






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mega IS kinda like our own echo of Job from the Bible, it seems.



even his house was falling apart!


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;tTSuB6mgjH4]https://youtu.be/tTSuB6mgjH4[/video]

Some of them stumped me, and I've lived here all my life. You almost have to know someone from there to know. Senoia is where they film a lot of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Aeson

With the weather we've had I feel like driving on the wrong side of the road. With all the rain I want to call everyone Mate, and go to the pub for a pint. With the lack of sun I want to use a torch to check for something in the boot. This is bollocks.


----------



## trappedslider

You would think being in the hills of West Virginia, you'd be safe from Naval cannons..but the existence of the broadsider would prove you wrong.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He looks unfriendly.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He looks unfriendly.




What do you mean? He wore his Sunday best and brought a gift.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;qzQahpxucKk]https://youtu.be/qzQahpxucKk[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Was that when you had the surgery you talked about?






Dannyalcatraz said:


> He looks unfriendly.




I attempt diplomacy to change his attitude toward me

diplomacy check: 1D20+35 = [17]+35 = 52


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I attempt diplomacy to change his attitude toward me
> 
> diplomacy check: 1D20+35 = [17]+35 = 52




How many ranks and how high is your CHA?


----------



## Scott DeWar

20 ranks, Cha 32,

Skill Focus +6

pathfinder +3


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> 20 ranks, Cha 32,
> 
> Skill Focus +6
> 
> pathfinder +3




You're about cosplay girl level.lol


----------



## trappedslider

I'm ready for my close up, Mr. DeMille


----------



## jonesy

This post is a shout-out to my favourite MMORPG, looking better than ever after a mere fifteen years of updates.
[sblock]
[video=youtube;WazONwG4mGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WazONwG4mGI[/video]
[video=youtube;7bVuMikIe4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bVuMikIe4s[/video]
[video=youtube;P2i0aBPNEZ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2i0aBPNEZ0[/video]
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

My niece had to take a moment to take a selfie. My mom asked why people take so many selfies. I said it's in case they forget what they look like tomorrow. When my mom asked her if she'll forget what she'll look like my niece said no. I said it's so they can capture the moment instead of experience the moment. This way they can think they experienced the moment when they didn't. My mom said I make no sense some times. I sad that makes perfect sense. Does it not?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Was that when you had the surgery you talked about?






Aeson said:


> You're about cosplay girl level.lol




epic bard.


----------



## Aeson

One of my aunts has a type of heart failure. I'm not sure what it's called. She found this out last week. People with it live 1 to 5 years. Most die within the first year. We don't know how long it has been going on. We do know she has been feeling weak and has had fainting spells. One of which caused her to fall down a flight of stairs a couple of weeks ago. So chances are this will be her last Christmas. 

My mom hasn't lost a sibling yet. Both her parents are gone and is my dad. This is someone she grew up with. Hell, she was around 18 or 19 when I was born. I sorta grew up with her too. She says she's going to be with her first husband Cameron soon. I miss him. He was awesome. A big bear of a man. He loved me and my sister and our cousins as if we were their own. They were childhood sweethearts so I can understand why she would want to spend eternity with him. She's already made arrangements to have her ashes spread in Hawaii like Cameron.  

In the past 5 years we've seen my dad's passing and his parents. Now in the very near future one of my mom's sisters.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> My niece had to take a moment to take a selfie. My mom asked why people take so many selfies. I said it's in case they forget what they look like tomorrow. When my mom asked her if she'll forget what she'll look like my niece said no. I said it's so they can capture the moment instead of experience the moment. This way they can think they experienced the moment when they didn't. My mom said I make no sense some times. I sad that makes perfect sense. Does it not?





So true


----------



## megamania

Thursday I see the specialist.
Friday I find out if I have a job
Saturday I rule Eberron once more as PCs return to Khorvaire.
Sunday I finish my wife's gift
Monday all hell breaks lose
Tuesday we wonder why hell broke lose
Wednesday I hope to learn if I have medical insurance

sigh..... Those are my things to look forward to for the next week or so......


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;ioBi8MoU5aE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioBi8MoU5aE[/video]

This is a work of art. In fact his whole Youtube channel is a work of art.

"I think my life is an Ariana Grande song. If I keep this up it's gonna be a Bruce Springsteen song. One of the sad ones."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> One of my aunts has a type of heart failure. I'm not sure what it's called. She found this out last week. People with it live 1 to 5 years. Most die within the first year. We don't know how long it has been going on. We do know she has been feeling weak and has had fainting spells. One of which caused her to fall down a flight of stairs a couple of weeks ago. So chances are this will be her last Christmas.
> 
> My mom hasn't lost a sibling yet. Both her parents are gone and is my dad. This is someone she grew up with. Hell, she was around 18 or 19 when I was born. I sorta grew up with her too. She says she's going to be with her first husband Cameron soon. I miss him. He was awesome. A big bear of a man. He loved me and my sister and our cousins as if we were their own. They were childhood sweethearts so I can understand why she would want to spend eternity with him. She's already made arrangements to have her ashes spread in Hawaii like Cameron.
> 
> In the past 5 years we've seen my dad's passing and his parents. Now in the very near future one of my mom's sisters.




oh man. so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> oh man. so sorry for you and your family.



Thank you. 

You seem to have a quote button that is stuck.lol Or you're just really impressed I showed interest in your posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just fixed that


----------



## megamania

So.... anything really joyful happening?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> So.... anything really joyful happening?




The big orange baby may be going to prison?












Rumor has it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

which baby?


----------



## Aeson

The one that lives at 1600 Pennsylvania avenue.


----------



## trappedslider

hey no politics....

in other sad news..writers block bites -_-


----------



## Aeson

I don't see any politics around here.


----------



## megamania

Is it political or is it a joke.


Either way.... not funny.    

Spent the afternoon filling out Federal papers that matched Vermont's Disability paperwork.


----------



## megamania

Stew, Biscuit, Diet Pepsi and half a freshly baked cookie. 

No snacks otherwise.

Working on making the wife's Christmas gift.   Cutting it close.


----------



## Aeson

In porch pirate news. A very pregnant woman and another carrying a toddler were seen on video stealing boxes off porches.


In wiener pirate news. My sister's mutt stole my sausages. The demon dog jumped on my lap. When I pushed her away, her nose went into the plate on the coffee table. She then ate a couple of the pieces I had on the plate. I disliked the dam thing before. I dislike it even more now.


----------



## megamania

Her dog is a cannibal.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Her dog is a cannibal.




Could be worse. She could eat her own kind.



Also in another part of town...It was shop with a cop at Walmart tonight. Never seen so many cops in one place. Never seen so few donuts in one place either. Wait...what????


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw something on the webs about a NASA engineer designing a glitter bomb to catch a porch pirate


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I saw something on the webs about a NASA engineer designing a glitter bomb to catch a porch pirate




 Yeah check out my theard about it.lol
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?655748-Glitter-bomb-vs-package-thief


----------



## megamania

Yeah- I saw that too.    So much money and effort to get "revenge".  I would have gone with stinky and staining.   Messy stains.


----------



## Aeson

A woman in Florida collected her dog's droppings in a box, then set it outside for someone that was stealing from her.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Yeah- I saw that too.    So much money and effort to get "revenge".  I would have gone with stinky and staining.   Messy stains.



he's an engineer, that is how they think!


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;YmeADBKm8_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmeADBKm8_c[/video]


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;kbwLC3Yr8vA]https://youtu.be/kbwLC3Yr8vA[/video]

Are they CN? I think it's awesome no matter the alignment.


----------



## megamania

quiet


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;kbwLC3Yr8vA]https://youtu.be/kbwLC3Yr8vA[/video]
> 
> Are they CN? I think it's awesome no matter the alignment.




Possibly CN.  Perhaps just (L)awful hungry.


----------



## megamania

Off to mourn for my past


----------



## Scott DeWar

if there is sunshine, you should grab some.


----------



## Aeson

Last night I heard bumping and scratching behind the dashboard of my car. I hope whatever varmint found its way in found its way out.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Off to mourn for my past




Mourn as you need. We'll be here when you get back. The world is a cruel, unfair, uncaring place. People look out for themselves and their own, and tend to overlook others. We're a family here. Some of us have known each other for years. We've celebrated new life with Aurora and we've mourned the passing of friends and family with several hivers. This is a family we chose to be a part of. You're not alone in your misery. There is a reason I talk about my car and Walmart so much. I don't go into details here because I believe some would enjoy it too much. We all get stuck in the cracks somewhere along the way. Life passes us by or forsakes us. That's when we look to those around us for support. We'll ride with you as long as we can.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Last night I heard bumping and scratching behind the dashboard of my car. I hope whatever varmint found its way in found its way out.




I forgot; if the dam thing gets loose and bites me, and I get turned into a werechipmunk or a  weresquirrel, tell everyone I love them. Then I'm coming for YOU!


----------



## Aeson

I got news on Saturday that two of my cousins passed away on Friday. One from cancer, the other an overdose.
The overdose was only 34. He's 10years younger than me. We hung out some as kids. The other was same age as me. I didn't know him as well. He was a sheriff's deputy. His father was a cop that was killed on duty. We don't talk to my dad's side of the family much. It was just shocking to hear this news.
A local station did a nice story on him.

https://www.11alive.com/article/new...ancer/85-f2019403-0a88-442f-9098-09e2fba31972


----------



## jonesy

Sorry to hear about that, Aeson. A strange incident for both to go on the same day.



Aeson said:


> https://www.11alive.com/article/new...ancer/85-f2019403-0a88-442f-9098-09e2fba31972



I'm getting an odd Access Denied message from that link. Can't even get to the main url there.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;UxD5Z0ClLd8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxD5Z0ClLd8[/video]

What we need right now is some relaxed Kungfu Funk.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Aeson. A strange incident for both to go on the same day.
> 
> 
> I'm getting an odd Access Denied message from that link. Can't even get to the main url there.



That's cuz we don't like furiners aroun these parts. Odd you get the message. Thank you, though. When my sister called my mom to tell her about the second one, she said she couldn't take anymore bad news. Our family has been through so much this year. It has really taken a toll on my mom. I'm gonna try to get her to sit down and watch The Christmas Chronicles on Netflix with me Christmas day. 
So I'm weird. I like to handle grief with humor. And now for something completely different.
[video=youtube_share;fZ_kYSyOolI]https://youtu.be/fZ_kYSyOolI[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I'm triggered. I need a safe space. Wooosaw woooosaw wooosaw

The war on Christmas is real. It's not to take Jesus out of ala Faux News. It's a war to change the whole bloody thing. Banning Rudolph and other songs. Changing Santa into a genderless hipster. Give him a manbun, flannel shirt, "ironic"tshirt, and skinny jeans. Serve him an IPA and some hand crafted artisinal goat cheese from East Bumble Nepal. The toys will be delivered by Amazon drones after he ordered them using Amazon Prime on his fecking iPhone. Gawd, save these people from themselves.


An IPA and cheese does sound like a good idea. Too bad I'm broke.


----------



## trappedslider

How do you want your fish?


----------



## Aeson

Merry Christmas to my hive family. This is my favorite version of this song.
[video=youtube_share;8UPar71vybk]https://youtu.be/8UPar71vybk[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Lonely and bored. I guess I have to go find something to poke with a stick.


----------



## megamania

Go to Aquaman with posters of "Anti- Tuna fishing" or the such.


----------



## megamania

Thought I would share this.   A gamer's Christmas- and a close-up of the cane I now need


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I got news on Saturday that two of my cousins passed away on Friday. One from cancer, the other an overdose.
> The overdose was only 34. He's 10years younger than me. We hung out some as kids. The other was same age as me. I didn't know him as well. He was a sheriff's deputy. His father was a cop that was killed on duty. We don't talk to my dad's side of the family much. It was just shocking to hear this news.
> A local station did a nice story on him.
> .. .. .. .. ..



 Sorry to  hear of this

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e7/6f/65/e76f65275bc787e164cc6bef0336e4f3.jpg



megamania said:


> Thought I would share this.   A gamer's Christmas- .. .. .. and a close-up of the cane I now needView attachment 103826



and just where might one find a cane like that?

Oh, I am back from my sister's place


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Thought I would share this.   A gamer's Christmas-View attachment 103825 and a close-up of the cane I now needView attachment 103826



I don't need a cane yet. If I don't lose a whole lot of weight, I'll need one sooner than later. When I do, Ima gonna get one like that badass. I am super jealous of your haul there, Monty.

No material gifts for me again. I did watch The Christmas Chronicles with my mom. Kurt Russell *IS* Santa. The elves were cute and furry. We had some grub. It was a good Christmas.


----------



## megamania

I think my son went on Amazon for one of the shirts and the cane


----------



## trappedslider

let me play you a little ditty about jack and diane


----------



## Aeson

No teddy bears in this one? Those bears get around as much as you do.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> No teddy bears in this one? Those bears get around as much as you do.




From now on I will take a pic of any teddy bears that are up to strange things I come across just for you


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> From now on I will take a pic of any teddy bears that are up to strange things I come across just for you




YES!!!! I showed the cooking one to my mom yesterday.lol I love things like that in games. To me it shows a sense of humor, and detail on the developer's part. WOW had stuff like that.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> YES!!!! I showed the cooking one to my mom yesterday.lol I love things like that in games. To me it shows a sense of humor, and detail on the developer's part. WOW had stuff like that.




I'll have to go hunt for it again but there's a group of bears putting on a cooking show


----------



## Aeson

Watching my Yellow Jackets play bowl game. They have a player named Anree Saint-Amour. When the announcer said his name I swear he said Say no more. I was thinking that was a hell of a name.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I'll have to go hunt for it again but there's a group of bears putting on a cooking show




Alton _Brown_
Al_bear_ Roux?
Emeril La_grizzly_?
_Polar_ Prudhomme?
_Bruin_ Hill?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alton _Brown_
> Al_bear_ Roux?
> Emeril La_grizzly_?
> _Polar_ Prudhomme?
> _Bruin_ Hill?



No puns for me. I'm on a diet.

I would like to make a sandwich with Giada and Nigela. 

Wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## jonesy

Thought for the day: I don't feel a year older.

But my back sure does.



Another thought: fans of WH40K are nuts.

Hang on, _I'm_ a fan of WH40K.


Here's Abaddon the Despoiler singing The Show Must Go On:

[video=youtube;KWIpkrDmpx4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWIpkrDmpx4[/video]


----------



## Aeson

It's not your birthday yet. You have 1 hour and 22 minutes until. 
Wait until you break the 40 barrier. I had a job interview today. I didn't think I would need my readers, I was wrong. 



Someone has been shooting a gun for 2 days now. It's after 10 fecking PM. Stop
 Wasting ammo and go to bed. I think some idiot got a new *toy* for Christmas.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> It's not your birthday yet. You have 1 hour and 22 minutes until.



Different time zones man.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Different time zones man.




I know, but see, time zones are a myth. A fabrication of the illuminati. With a flat earth you don't need time zones. They just want you to buy watches set to different times to make more money.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I know, but see, time zones are a myth. A fabrication of the illuminati. With a flat earth you don't need time zones. They just want you to buy watches set to different times to make more money.



Tell that to my boss so I don't have to go to work yet.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Tell that to my boss so I don't have to go to work yet.




I'll have to holler really loud. Also, I don't speak Finlandese. Does your boss understand American?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> No puns for me. I'm on a diet.
> 
> I would like to make a sandwich with Giada and Nigela.
> 
> Wink wink nudge nudge



That would be one-a-_SPICY_ meatball!


----------



## Aeson

Jonesy, I can't give you a birthday gift or throw you a party. What I can do is try to make you laugh. I hope I did so this morning. Happy birthday.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I'll have to holler really loud. Also, I don't speak Finlandese. Does your boss understand American?



He claims to, but sometimes it seems like he doesn't understand Finnish either.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> He claims to, but sometimes it seems like he doesn't understand Finnish either.



Hell some Americans don't understand the language either. 
Finnish? But I barely got started.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Thought for the day: I don't feel a year older.
> 
> But my back sure does.
> 
> Another thought: fans of WH40K are nuts.
> 
> Hang on, _I'm_ a fan of WH40K.




Happy birthday! wait until you reach your 50's!!



Aeson said:


> .. .. .. blah blah .. .. .. With a flat earth you don't need time zones.  .. .. .. blah blah blah .. .. ..



hang on there, I thought you said that if the earth was flat, cats would have knocked every thing off by now??!!??!!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Happy birthday! wait until you reach your 50's!!
> 
> 
> hang on there, I thought you said that if the earth was flat, cats would have knocked every thing off by now??!!??!!




It's a joke. I thought the blah blah about illuminati and watches really sold it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh huh. sure. what ever lets you sleep at night.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> uh huh. sure. what ever lets you sleep at night.



Melatonin lets me sleep at night. 

See, I do this thing where I play the dumb American. In where I make dumb comments about time zones or use words like Finlandese. The funny works when the audience is in on it, like with Lou Costello of Abbott and Costello. I've been watching so many flat earth debunking videos on youtube. I'm trying to work it into my schtick.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Watching my Yellow Jackets play bowl game. They have a player named Anree Saint-Amour. When the announcer said his name I swear he said Say no more. I was thinking that was a hell of a name.lol




I should have said watching them lose a bowl game.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;naogC9vl2cU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naogC9vl2cU[/video]


----------



## Aeson

*eats all the Christmas left overs in the hive*


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cooks more*


----------



## Aeson

I really like Flaming Hot Cheetos. What I don't like is the red dye I get on my fingers when I eat. Walmart has their brand which is just as good. It too has the red dye. Did they have to copy the whole thing?


----------



## Scott DeWar

You have been marked.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;rTA1MQO4i8I]https://youtu.be/rTA1MQO4i8I[/video]

Only imperial drones are so precise.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> You have been marked.




Nooooooooo! I'm much too young, and pretty.


----------



## Aeson

I applied for a job at a place that makes lightsabers.  I hope I get the job because...AWESOME! 
They want someone with soldering experience, which I have naught. Travel is a problem for me. I'll have to find out how much of it is part of the job. If I get the job, expect me to be pimping that $@!#.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;FN8cwiDKrkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN8cwiDKrkI[/video]

I vote for this video to be the funniest video of 2018. What about you guys?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s amusing, to be sure.  But I haven’t looked for, thus _at_, many funny vids original to 2018.  I’d be voting blind.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

Danny you didn't have to use one of your alts to post that. 


Wazzz up, Jack? Been awhile.


----------



## Aeson

Happy New Year! 
A contender for funniest video of 2018.
[video=youtube_share;y84OYRwzZU8]https://youtu.be/y84OYRwzZU8[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Liked the “A-Men” line.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Liked the “A-Men” line.



That too.
I liked the alternative names for spells like inflict wound was does my hand smell bad.


----------



## Aeson

I've been playing Runescape Old School on my tablet. I'm just trying it out. It's hard to tell myself where to go with my big fingers. I think it's going to get old quick.


----------



## Aeson

I ventured into the on topic forum for 5th Edition. That was a mistake. I didn't know I had committed a faux pas. I was quickly made aware. Thankfully someone with the ability to do so, corrected my egregious error. Thank you, whoever you are. The thread, I assume, now meets the exacting standards of the esteemed denizens of that forum. Perhaps I'll go back to lurking there. Best not to upset the natives.


----------



## megamania

The natives are restless


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Hu5visZDqlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu5visZDqlY[/video]

I can't believe this is twenty years old. I had this album on a cassette once upon a time.

That album cover could be a Traveller: 2300 campaign.


----------



## megamania

Looking to restart Darksun stuff.  Rereading my "Under a Darksun" Storyhour.  Did so much.   But nearly done rebuilding my timeline.


Anything to stay busy when I can't work.   At one point I thought I would enjoy retirement.   Not anymore.   Sigh....


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;Jsj-hDW9bS8]https://youtu.be/Jsj-hDW9bS8[/video]

Cat spent 3 of 9 lives surviving sinking ships.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Looking to restart Darksun stuff.  Rereading my "Under a Darksun" Storyhour.  Did so much.   But nearly done rebuilding my timeline.
> 
> 
> Anything to stay busy when I can't work.   At one point I thought I would enjoy retirement.   Not anymore.   Sigh....




Are you homebound, bed ridden, on house arrest, or trapped by feet of snow? If no, then perhaps volunteer work or a part time job that you can physically do. Those on disability can work. They just have to limit the number of hours and income. You live in the land of Bernie, I'm sure there some free government programs you can take advantage of.


----------



## megamania

So far.... no


Until I hear about Disability I am stuck.   I have little strength in my knees and back.  Balance is a huge issue for me.


----------



## Aeson

In case you're unaware; Cracker Jack surprises suck now. It's been a long time since they had a real toy inside. Mostly just stickers these days. The sticker in the bag I opened tonight had instructions to download an app to scan the sticker to get a game. It was a quick memory card game. 3 matching pairs. When you win you're treated to Cracker Jack trivia.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> In case you're unaware; Cracker Jack surprises suck now. It's been a long time since they had a real toy inside. Mostly just stickers these days. The sticker in the bag I opened tonight had instructions to download an app to scan the sticker to get a game. It was a quick memory card game. 3 matching pairs. When you win you're treated to Cracker Jack trivia.




whee. wow.


----------



## Aeson

There was a bean bag game from Cracker Jack that was a bit of a challenge until I followed the arrow and tossed the bag when the power meter was full. Lol


Today I saw a video demonstrate objects weigh less the closer to the equator they are. I've also heard in the past objects weigh less at higher altitudes. So I plan to build a cloud city at the equator. I'll market it to other over weight people. The heavier you are, the higher you go in the living area. I wonder how high I'd have to be* to be near my target weight. **


*insert drug use jokes here.
** NOT a joke against fat people.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;SYnVYJDxu2Q]https://youtu.be/SYnVYJDxu2Q[/video]
I would cry cultural appropriation but I'm not sure what culture or cultures are being appropriated.  Just seems wrong. LOL


----------



## megamania

...and the next you guys will say is there is no more stale gum in packs of trading cards


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ...and the next you guys will say is there is no more stale gum in packs of trading cards




Do they still make trading cards?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;SYnVYJDxu2Q]https://youtu.be/SYnVYJDxu2Q[/video]
> I would cry cultural appropriation but I'm not sure what culture or cultures are being appropriated.  Just seems wrong. LOL




Ahhhh...that takes me back to my first concussion.

FYI: Boney M was essentially the prototype for Milli Vanilli, creates by the same producer a decade+ later.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ahhhh...that takes me back to my first concussion.
> 
> FYI: Boney M was essentially the prototype for Milli Vanilli, creates by the same producer a decade+ later.




First concussion? Did you try to dance like him?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No, that’s what I _saw_.  Little yellow birds & stars were so passé...


----------



## megamania

eye
strain
painful
must
stop


Converting Darksun to 3.5.

Done a 42, 3,6,10,12,8,10, and now 41 level characters...… all in the past week


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No, that’s what I _saw_.  Little yellow birds & stars were so passé...




You saw MC Hammer's uncle dancing in a fake beard?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You saw MC Hammer's uncle dancing in a fake beard?




Basically?  Yes.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Basically?  Yes.




Gather round, children. Danny's gonna tell us a story. 

But seriously, at least you survived to have more concussions. I've never had one. As I understand it often has to bepretty traumatic physically anyway, to get a concussion. I poke fun but I'm sure it was pretty serious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got blindside tackled in the school gym by a bully and head met floor.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Got blindside tackled in the school gym by a bully and head met floor.




Ouch. No bueno. I hope the bully got his eventually.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not really.  The faculty thought I started it or was a co-instigator.  So we BOTH got to serve detention.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;MU94xJteCdk]https://youtu.be/MU94xJteCdk[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not really.  The faculty thought I started it or was a co-instigator.  So we BOTH got to serve detention.



I always hated how that worked out in school.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I’m watching the college football championship, and they’re hawking the hell out of the new Ms Marvel movie.  I gave to say...I like what I see.


----------



## Aeson

Go Tigers! It has been an awesome game.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;0ViR6SRpAYQ]https://youtu.be/0ViR6SRpAYQ[/video]

Made from soap stone, black walnut, bison horn. OMG


----------



## Aeson

In other news; an old woman failed her sneak attack against me when she rolled a 1 on her open locks roll. 

Some old broad tried to open the back door to my car. Spooked the hell out of me. Her car similar in body style can color was a few yards away. While both red, the shade was different. Also I believe hers was a different make and model SUV.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;vpOWk3EpjnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpOWk3EpjnY[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I gave it xp before hitting the play button. I knew it would be full of awesome.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video=youtube;v4xZUr0BEfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4xZUr0BEfE[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Mongolian folk rock? That is.. pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Aeson

Those are some intense lyrics. A old friend of mine is into more traditional throat singing. I couldn't listen to it for long. This I might be able to handle. It came up on my Youtube home page but hadn't watched it. I'm amused some else saw it and posted it. It came up after I watched a viking music video.
[video=youtube_share;s9NIBZfVBW4]https://youtu.be/s9NIBZfVBW4[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;zewyvQEqsS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zewyvQEqsS4[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Remember I mentioned hearing something scratching around in my car? Well, it turns out, the thing was hungry. Some of the wiring appears to have been gnawed upon. That might explain why the locks have been wonky. What is it with rodents and wires? Cause they'll eat anything that fits in their tiny mouths? Is plastic and copper like _ratnip _to them? Someone get Blackrat on the horn so he can explain what his cousins are up to.


----------



## Aeson

Dad: Our son is spoiled.
Mom: No, he's always smelled like that.


----------



## Aeson

I found a game called Sandiego Inc. on Google Play Store. It's an updated Where in the World is Carmin Sandiego. I used to love the game. I also had Where in Time, which was just as much fun. If you're feeling nostalgic, I recommend checking it out.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I discovered that Mongolian group a few weeks ago... One of their other videos features a bunch of Mongolian bikers, and in the comments there was a discussion about how some of the hardcore right-wing Mongolian nationalists are pretty much adopting neo-Nazism as a lifestyle. I don't know how involved the band themselves are in that movement, but it's kind of a bummer that cultural pride is leading some of them in that direction.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I discovered that Mongolian group a few weeks ago... One of their other videos features a bunch of Mongolian bikers, and in the comments there was a discussion about how some of the hardcore right-wing Mongolian nationalists are pretty much adopting neo-Nazism as a lifestyle. I don't know how involved the band themselves are in that movement, but it's kind of a bummer that cultural pride is leading some of them in that direction.




I found them a few months ago, but hadn’t scoped the comments.  A shame about the fans.


----------



## Aeson

My grandfather used to say humans go from extreme to the other. For years there has been a push for globalization. Now we see a rise in nationalism, and on a smaller scale tribalism. It's too easy to offend these types. What I find amusing is they seem to think they are the enlightened ones. I hate the word woke with fiery passion of a million suns. They think they are thinking on a macro scale when it appears to be micro. Rarely can they see beyond their chosen trigger. Another word I am starting to despise. It's even infecting me. I too get triggered when I hear something anathema to the cause that I support. I'm trying to see the broader picture. I believe the cause is right and would make things better. But so do they. It's hard to say who is right or wrong.

I know nothing of the politics in Mongolia. I can see they have two nations with world domination on their minds on their porch steps. I think I might be a little worried too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I understand being proud of your country.  Every country I can think of has something to be proud of.

But nationalism anywhere is a threat to humanity.  It’s just bigotry disguised as patriotism, hate wrapped in a flag.


----------



## Aeson

I agree. I see nothing good coming from it.


----------



## Aeson

You might want to turn on the captioning for this one. When she starts interacting with the device its in Mandarin Chinese. I don't think the device is ready for prime time. It's worse than Siri in not understanding. I'm curious about the response she got when she asked it if it spoke English. It said to give it some time to learn. 
[video=youtube_share;1GA50Zn4OX4]https://youtu.be/1GA50Zn4OX4[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Spider-Man: Homecoming
Spider-Man: Far From Home
Spider-Man: Take Me Home
Spider-Man: No Place Like Home
Spider-Man: Homeboy
Spider-Man: Homing Skills
Spider-Man: Homeless Man
Spider-Man: To Build A Home
Spider-Man: Ho Ho Ho, Now I Have A Home
Spider-Man: Home Sweet Home
Spider-Man: Home Is Where The Heart Is
Spider-Man: Ad Hominem
Spider-Man: Home Alone
Spider-Man: Hardhome
Spider-Man: Hold My Phone


[video=youtube;WAA65v77xBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAA65v77xBM[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I wondered if each movie was going to reference home. So far it would seem likely with the two movies we have.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You might want to turn on the captioning for this one. When she starts interacting with the device its in Mandarin Chinese. I don't think the device is ready for prime time. It's worse than Siri in not understanding. I'm curious about the response she got when she asked it if it spoke English. It said to give it some time to learn.
> [video=youtube_share;1GA50Zn4OX4]https://youtu.be/1GA50Zn4OX4[/video]




At first, I thought the hostess was the virtual girlfriend.  

I have to say, I didn’t care for the holographic gizmo.  I’d much rather have a Korg Miku.

[video=youtube;2-x4VLV-WYk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-x4VLV-WYk[/video]


----------



## Aeson

That got annoying quick. Ear splitting.

I wasn't impressed with the hologram either. I do like the concept, and believe it'll improve in time. I want to find a Japanese one. It probably works better.


----------



## Aeson

Chris Henson of To Catch a Predator fame has been arrested for.......check fraud. I really wish it was in an entrapment set up. I hope they throw the book at his smug worthless ass.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WTF?

I read the details.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Aeson

And he's been evicted from his apartment in New York. This just keeps getting better. I wonder if he'll end up locked up with one of his so called "predators". 

My mom told me about it while we were on the phone. I said it must have been a misunderstanding. I mean he had to have made millions off the suffering of others. No reason a check should have bounced. If he had a kickstarter then he had money. I hope the ones that gave money to kickstarter sue him. Doesn't look like he'll make good on it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wonder if he has a vice that’s been sucking his $$$?  Nose candy?  Gambling?  Hookers?  Bitcoin?


----------



## Aeson

Playing cards with bitcoin while snorting cocaine off the breasts of a hooker?


----------



## trappedslider

what the heck did this thread turn into over the past few weeks?


----------



## Aeson

A brothel in Thialand or just another weekend at jonesy's place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> what the heck did this thread turn into over the past few weeks?




I have no idea


----------



## Aeson

We are the hivemind. Your random thoughts will be added to ours. You will be assimilated. 

If things have taken a turn you don't  like, just wait a few minutes, something you'll like.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;NU6qkVYxxVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU6qkVYxxVY[/video]

What a sweet sexy DeLorean.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had no idea someone had covered that song.

And not well, IMHO.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I had no idea someone had covered that song.
> 
> And not well, IMHO.




Ok, how about this then?

[video=youtube;72O0rhMT_T8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72O0rhMT_T8[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was going to say it wasn’t bad, but it sounded dated, from the 1990s.  Then I found out it’s from 2000- IOW, right around 19 years old.


----------



## Aeson

I think I figured it out. Truet Cathy is a lich. It's the only reason for people to like Chik-fil-A as they do. I believe as a 20th level divine cleric Cathy cast a permanent _geas_ spell on his chicken. I also believe his phylactery is the Peach Bowl trophy. Some time in his service to the holy bovine he achieved lichdom. 

I made my save against his spell years ago. Those that fail to eat his cursed chicken at least once a week are doomed to become chickens and thus a part of the perpetual spell. I still don't know how his victims survived Christmas. All restaurants were closed on Sunday. Christmas Eve closed at 6pm and all day Christmas. 







It's either that or opium in the food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s the opium.  (I loves me some Chick Fil A.)


----------



## Aeson

And I thought you had more discerning taste than that.


----------



## Aeson

So the power was out for over 2 hours because of this.


The traffic light at the intersection is still out 4 1/2 hours later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And I thought you had more discerning taste than that.




They hooked me at a taste test in the late 1970s.  They’re still the best _fried_ chicken sandwich I’ve had.


----------



## Aeson

I'm just continually amazed at how busy they are. To me the sandwiches are average. No better or worse than others. I get chicken sandwiches at Burger King when I can. Just as tasty and often cheaper. Also available when I want them since some BKs are 24 hours.


----------



## Aeson

BTW I didn't take the picture I posted. My sister sent it to me. It seems a friend of hers was in the area and posted it on Facebook.


----------



## Aeson

Mullets & Monster Trucks: The Redneck RPG, I think we can make it work. INT and WIS would be dump stats, but STR and CON would be high.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I dunno- SOME of those guys are pretty crafty.  (Been watching Moonshiners.)


----------



## Aeson

Redneck engineering is a racial ability. Or should it be a class skill? Guns are treated as simple weapons and is free to all. Bonus to ride ATV. healing options should be Monster and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maybe a bonus to certain skills?  Model them after size M tinker gnomes, sans spell-like abilities.


----------



## Aeson

I'm  thinking of making a supernatural ability to survive on nothing but Mountain Dew and pork rinds for weeks at a time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*sigh*_

Last week, my Saints overcame a 14pt deficit to win, their biggest postseason comeback in team history.

This week, my Saints let the Rams overcome a 13pt deficit to win, _their_ biggest postseason comeback in team history.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Redneck engineering is a racial ability. Or should it be a class skill? Guns are treated as simple weapons and is free to all. Bonus to ride ATV. healing options should be Monster and Mountain Dew.




Careful with the Dew.   That's a holy relic to me


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _*sigh*_
> 
> Last week, my Saints overcame a 14pt deficit to win, their biggest postseason comeback in team history.
> 
> This week, my Saints let the Rams overcome a 13pt deficit to win, _their_ biggest postseason comeback in team history.




Saints were screwed by the refs.  That pass interference NOT called changed the entire game.


----------



## Aeson

I was really expecting the Saints to win. I was shocked. Maybe this means The Chiefs will win. I know, I know, the two things have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## megamania

Say no to the patriots and the ref buying Brady


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Careful with the Dew.   That's a holy relic to me




You prove my point.


----------



## megamania

As for the Rednecks game.....

Alcohol = DR / 5

Mutant gene from within family relations

Talents for Guns, Trucks, Ducks, Fishing and something about missing teeth

Bonuses for completing Middle school

Prestige class = High School

Epic level= Community College

Tick Hound as animal companion

Familiars= oppossums or squirrels.  The best part.... if killed you can eat them


----------



## megamania

Failiar oppossums are "...Magically DE-licious…"


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You prove my point.




Does this mean I'm a Red neck?

According to Jeff Foxworthy I am.  I keep my X-Mas lights up all year round


----------



## megamania

sigh.... Patriots score again......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> As for the Rednecks game.....
> 
> Alcohol = DR / 5
> 
> Mutant gene from within family relations
> 
> Talents for Guns, Trucks, Ducks, Fishing and something about missing teeth
> 
> Bonuses for completing Middle school
> 
> Prestige class = High School
> 
> Epic level= Community College
> 
> Tick Hound as animal companion
> 
> Familiars= oppossums or squirrels.  The best part.... if killed you can eat them



Dogs in general as animal companions, as long as they're "real" dogs not play things like Pomeranians and Chihuahuas. Around here they seem to favor German shepards, Rottweilers, and anything with bull in the breed name. 

Alcohol provides a DR? I'm more inclined to say a deflection bonus to AC. 

Cowboy hats and boots give bonuses on diplomacy checks vs the opposite sex. 
Camo gives penalties vs anyone other than rednecks.


----------



## Aeson

I can sit in my car and watch the eclipse through the sunroof. Which is a good thing because it's below freezing outside. I watched moonrise. It was beautiful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Saints were screwed by the refs.  That pass interference NOT called changed the entire game.




They were, but they also made their own fair share of mistakes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Dogs in general as animal companions, as long as they're "real" dogs not play things like Pomeranians and Chihuahuas. Around here they seem to favor German shepards, Rottweilers, and anything with bull in the breed name.
> 
> Alcohol provides a DR? I'm more inclined to say a deflection bonus to AC.
> 
> Cowboy hats and boots give bonuses on diplomacy checks vs the opposite sex.
> Camo gives penalties vs anyone other than rednecks.




What about trucker caps?
Overalls?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And as I posted, TD Pats.

I’ll say this, KC is a fairly young team, and they will DEFINITELY be a force for years to come.

Oddly, both #2 seeds advanced by beating the #1 seeds.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

2nd & goal in OT.  KC looks beaten.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WTF?

Clearly, the database had some kind of error.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Alcohol provides a DR? I'm more inclined to say a deflection bonus to AC.




I have seen some incredible falls and crashes and they stagger out either laughing or upset because father will kill him for destroying the 4X4, ATV or shed.  Think the TV show- "The Dumbest People"


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 2nd & goal in OT.  KC looks beaten.




UGH  Patroits win.

But it was a good game.  Both games went into OT


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What about trucker caps?
> Overalls?




You mean religious vestments? LOL No bonuses applied, since hipsters made trucker hats an ironic fad. 






The great serpent is eating the moon. Will it return? Is this a sign of the end? I'm frightened.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> UGH  Patroits win.
> 
> But it was a good game.  Both games went into OT




People definitely got their money’s worth!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You mean religious vestments? LOL No bonuses applied, since hipsters made trucker hats an ironic fad.



Thass not a fad, thass _CULCHRRL ‘PROPRIASHIN!_

Hipsters could be the Drow analog, then.


----------



## Aeson

I WIN! Not only did I get to see an eclipse tonight, I saw a meteorite. I saw a green light streak across the sky. I heard something about a meteor shower but I didn't think it was at the same time.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I saw a green light streak across the sky. .




[video=youtube;m8ovv-W5pcI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ovv-W5pcI[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I would join the Corp if given the chance.


----------



## megamania

Green light?   Damn.  Missed my ride again.    Not my fault the games went into OT.....


----------



## Aeson

Tomorrow is International Slap the Most Annoying Coworker Day. If you don't know who that is, you might want to call out sick.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Tomorrow is International Slap the Most Annoying Coworker Day. If you don't know who that is, you might want to call out sick.




*slaps you*


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I saw that coming. Well done, sir.


----------



## jonesy

I've been rewatching Game of Thrones from the start in anticipation of the final season, and I chanced upon a curious line in the third season's opening episode. Dany is presented with the Unsullied and she is told that, and I paraphrase: "they practice tirelessly to master the shield, the spear and the short sword".

The short sword? Have they ever shown the unsullied using anything other than the spears on the show? And yet there have been numerous moments on the show where the sword would clearly have been the better choice. Most notably in ALL of their battles against the Sons of the Harpy (including the fight that killed one of the best characters on the show, and indeed the books).

Did the showmakers forget about the whole thing, or was Dany sold a batch of Unsullied that never learned that weapon?


----------



## Aeson

They gave the swords to the other slaves during the revolt. I guess they didn't need them. Maybe the spears looked more impressive on film?


----------



## Aeson

The mental gymnastics people go through to find meaning in things is exhausting to listen to. The lunar eclipse, and Jupiter/Venus conjunction are "SIGNS" not just any signs, but *SIGNS*. Shouldn't these signs be visiable to the land in which they were supposed written? The lunar eclipse was not visible in Palestine. Same with solar eclipse in 2017. Then you have the proclamation that the sun is exactly 400x bigger than the moon and exactly 400x further away from the Earth than the moon. But it's not. Trees falling in Washington state and a wall falling on George Washington's estate are signs. All these events connect to the death of Billy Graham (and the death of Moses was on the same date; how they know this, I have no clue.), and Hurricane Harvey, and the anniversary of the creation of Israel. 

All this to say that the true believers have exactly 5 months to live. Please leave all your worldly possessions to me. There will be plenty of ambulance chasing and prosecuting attorneys still around to make sure I get my loot. I could use a few strawman purchases as well.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;DOWO4gq-whg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOWO4gq-whg[/video]

- - -



Aeson said:


> They gave the swords to the other slaves during the revolt. I guess they didn't need them. Maybe the spears looked more impressive on film?



Yeah, they were giving swords away there, weren't they. I'd forgotten about that. It's a strange thing.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;DOWO4gq-whg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOWO4gq-whg[/video]
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> Yeah, they were giving swords away there, weren't they. I'd forgotten about that. It's a strange thing.




And the spear is an over compensation for the other swords they lost.


----------



## Aeson

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...e-moon-during-yesterdays-total-lunar-eclipse/
A meteor hit the moon.
Any chance this is related to the one I saw?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The odds are...*astronomical.*


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to find a religious fanatic feat that some rednecks could use. I found a fan made feat for Orcs called fanatic. It's closest to what I'm looking for. I found a bardic feat called Doomspeak which is awesome. -10 to basically all rolls for a round. The bard calls them bad names and threatens them.lol Evangelical preachers are more bard than cleric anyway, right? Fred Phelps and his cult i.e. evil bard and his thralls.


----------



## megamania

Moonshine= basic ingredient for any healing potion

suspenders of Con (instead of Belt of)

"Ol' Betsy" double gauge wand of magic missile


Just curious.... are these "Mountain" Red necks or "Swamp" Red necks?


----------



## Aeson

Yes. Seriously, I was thinking hillbillies and swamp people would be variants. Maybe prestige classes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Moonshine= basic ingredient for any healing potion




As it so happens, on one episode of _Moonshiners_, one of the guys is drunk while he’s helping in the putting together a still site.  As they’re packing up for the day, he falls off the roof onto the edge of the pickup, partly catching himself in the ribs and head.  The next scene shows him recuperating at home on the sofa with a mason jar full...

“The cause and the remedy are one in the same.” he says.


----------



## megamania

"I'll drink to that"


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Yes. Seriously, I was thinking hillbillies and swamp people would be variants. Maybe prestige classes.




ohhhh…. racial feats...…

Gator Rasslin'


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ohhhh…. racial feats...…
> 
> Gator Rasslin'




Regional feats maybe? Since different races have their own rednecks, race isn't enough. I would like to see a halfling trailer park.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Gator Rasslin'




Noodling
Cow pat flinging
Cow tipping*
Seed (and other stuff) spitting

Instrument proficiencies, too: banjo, fiddle, squeezebox, jug, washboard, tub bass, diddley bow, harmonica, jaw harp, 





* usable vs Minotaurs?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, what happens if- while shootin’ at some food- a PC discovers something extremely valuable?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hey, what happens if- while shootin’ at some food- a PC discovers something extremely valuable?




They move to Beverly Hills


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Noodling
> Cow pat flinging
> Cow tipping*
> Seed (and other stuff) spitting
> 
> Instrument proficiencies, too: banjo, fiddle, squeezebox, jug, washboard, tub bass, diddley bow, harmonica, jaw harp,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * usable vs Minotaurs?




And spoons. 

Perform : dance to include line and square
                  Sing to include yodeling 
                  Oration include talk tales and fish stories


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> They move to Beverly Hills




That’s what I thought, but I wanted confirmation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And spoons.
> 
> Perform : dance to include line and square
> Sing to include yodeling
> Oration include talk tales and fish stories




How did I forget spoons!?

Found a picture of Frisby, patron saint of the tall tale.


----------



## Aeson

I changed that talk back to tall twice. My phone must be heightist.


----------



## megamania

For your reference, in Vermont, we are referred to as Woodchucks.    If in the logging business- Stump jumpers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In Louisiana, you have ”coonasses”.  Some consider this an insult, others a badge of honor.

IOW, just like “redneck”.


----------



## Aeson

Like a certain other insult it has been embraced. Many are proud of it. Despite it being used to imply one is poor and uneducated, it is also used to refer to someone that works hard for a living. Often in dangerous work for little pay. I realize this. I want this to be humorous but not offensive.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;GcP6cax9EOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcP6cax9EOU[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Like a certain other insult it has been embraced. Many are proud of it. Despite it being used to imply one is poor and uneducated, it is also used to refer to someone that works hard for a living. Often in dangerous work for little pay. I realize this. I want this to be humorous but not offensive.




Again , exactly like redneck, your description applies to coonass- the first person I heard refer to himself with the term was an assistant chief of police.  If you’re confident in using the first, use the latter.


----------



## Aeson

Being of pale complexion and from the south, I feel safe using terms like redneck and hillbilly. Using terms with coon in it, I'm less sure about. If this goes beyond personal use, I must tread lightly.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;awfT5SmeTN0]https://youtu.be/awfT5SmeTN0[/video]

It may be just me, but I see a bit of a resemblance.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like several products are available on rpgnow.com that have something to do with rednecks.
The Le Games has a prestige class.
https://www.rpgnow.com/product/25633/UNORTHODOX-Orthodox-Double-Trouble?it=1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Being of pale complexion and from the south, I feel safe using terms like redneck and hillbilly. Using terms with coon in it, I'm less sure about. If this goes beyond personal use, I must tread lightly.



I understand- and appreciate- the sensitivity!

But:








There’s coonass pages on sites like Cafe Express (source of that last image).


----------



## Aeson

That's funny. This is the first time I heard the term. 

Power went out again tonight for almost 2 hours. Too bad I couldn't take advantage. It's pouring rain so too cloudy for stargazing. I wasn't able to get to sleep either.


----------



## Aeson

The last few days I've been driving past the filming site at the outlet mall for this. It's my first up close view of a filming location. It's  exciting to me.
https://scoopotp.com/disney-noelle-starring-anna-kendrick-to-film-in-woodstock/


----------



## jonesy

7 7 7 7


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> 7 7 7 7




Jackpot?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Jackpot?



Indeed. Look at the post number. And the number of replies to this thread.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Indeed. Look at the post number. And the number of replies to this thread.




Haha! I ruin it. 7778
Burpsneeze.lol
[video=youtube_share;T8blPWVfzrI]https://youtu.be/T8blPWVfzrI[/video]

I like Dingo Doodle's stuff.
[video=youtube_share;aJOvSzCYTb4]https://youtu.be/aJOvSzCYTb4[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I saw a truck tonight with Redneck Cadillac emblazoned across the rear window. Of course, it was a stereotypical pickup jacked up with huge tires. Tell me these guys aren't compensating for something. I should have taken a picture. A drawing would make an amazing cover art piece for Mullets & Monstertrucks. I think I might have to have it changed to Caddy or something. Cadillac but with a splotch of mud covering part of the name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You’ve heard of “coal rolling”, right?


----------



## Aeson

I have not but I have seen a truck driving around with a single HUGEpipe coming out of the bed. I figure it's for something like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Usually, that’s just for projecting more noise, or as part of an exhaust system for trucks that are intended to get into relatively deep water.

The rollers’ modification actually emits more diesel soot.  (It’s also getting outlawed in many states.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Dogs in general as animal companions, as long as they're "real" dogs not play things like Pomeranians and Chihuahuas. Around here they seem to favor German shepards, Rottweilers, and anything with bull in the breed name.
> 
> Alcohol provides a DR? I'm more inclined to say a deflection bonus to AC.



temp levels in drunken maser perhaps?



Aeson said:


> Yes. Seriously, I was thinking hillbillies and  swamp people would be variants. Maybe prestige classes.



'gators as animal companion?



Aeson said:


> Like a certain other insult it has been embraced. Many are proud of it.



 yanky doodle dandy was what the people of the new born USA had accepted as a name in the revolutionary war, though "Dandy" was a British reference to an effeminate man.


----------



## Aeson

As I understand Yankee Doodle Dandy was intended to be an insult. But something we Americans do best, we took possession of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, more precisely, dandyism was a sociopolitical movement in the upper class that was kind of hedonistic, and not far from modern celebrity personally cults.  Dandies believed themselves to be inherently superior to others to the point they need not even work, that society owed them a living by virtue of their chariisma, and were flashy dressers as a way to display their exalted nature.

So you can see how calling someone a “dandy” could be used as a sarcastic dig.  And how embracing that term would be seen as linguistic bird-flip right back!


----------



## Aeson

My first gaming group had a thing about dandies. You didn't want to be one, you would mercilessly ridiculed. Which made me want to create the biggest foppish dandy I could think of. I still work dandies into games I run. Often  in the form of an innkeeper who is "Fabulous" His inn seemed to traverse space and time, and genres.


----------



## Aeson

I had a pretty decent laptop from Dell a few years back. It's been in the possession of my mom until my sister and her teenage kids got ahold of it. The battery needed replacing recently. Other than that it has had few problems. Today I was presented with the laptop 30 minutes before I had to leave. I was told he kept freezing up. Also this large area of the screen had this big box over it. I would liken it to the box created when you want to group select things by holding down the mouse button and dragging it. Oddly, this box was still present during the booting process and in safe mode. It was not there on an external monitor. My first guess is probably correct, the screen is damaged. 
I spent what little time I had trying to fix the other problem. There were 6 antivirus programs on it. 1 I never heard of. It appears to be the cause of the freezing. I uninstalled 3 of the antivirus programs, along with other bloatware. Uninstalling the one was odd. It deleted A LOT of files from a cashe folder. When it froze there was a message stating it was waiting on the cashe. The uninstall fixed the freezing problem. I'm going to take admin rights away from my family. Only I shall install software. 

I'm afraid someone put something on the laptop. I suspect someone thought it would be a nice place to put a heavy book or something. My mom is bad about putting stuff on top of electronic equipment. She'll even put drink bottles and cups on them. I have seen more than one device with rings on the screen much like the ring found under a cup on a table. LAPTOPS AND TABLETS ARE NOT DRINK TRAYS OR TABLES!!!!!!!!! If it is on a table and you have nowhere to place your drink, move the fecking tablet or laptop, then put the drink on the table. 

I used to be a big fan of P2P file sharing ( watched Battlestar Galactica episodes days before it was on syfy). I kept McAfee, Malware Bytes, and Superantispyware on my computers. Those programs will remove nearly any bug. Superantispyware even helped me get that FBI scam screen removed from a computer. I had to run it from command line to do it. It's a great program and highly recommended it.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The rollers’ modification actually emits more diesel soot.  (It’s also getting outlawed in many states.)




Gee.... I wonder why?


----------



## megamania

Just finished designing my own city-state in Darksun.    Incestrial mutations anyone?


----------



## megamania

Too much thinking about Rednecks I guess..... or rewatching early X-Files episodes.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Just finished designing my own city-state in Darksun.    Incestrial mutations anyone?




Hmmm...how does one make ‘shine without metal for condenser pipes and kettles?  I mean, I’m sure the right kinds of glass and stone will work, but...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmm...how does one make ‘shine without metal for condenser pipes and kettles?  I mean, I’m sure the right kinds of glass and stone will work, but...



It's  not moonshine but give me a plastic garbage bag and certain ingredients and I can make you some hooch you'll never forget.lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

You can easily build a still out of all glassware... In Chemistry class sophomore year of high school, the teacher built a still on one of the lab tables to demonstrate the basic principles.
 It's *rumored* that one or several *someones* were sneaking into the lab after school hours to use it.

I *hear* you can get some pretty decent booze out of a couple bags of apples.


And on a related note, there's another kind of redneck for you - New England farm folk.

There's a story told about some of my mother's cousins that when the family's pet pig got hit by a car and lost a leg, they cooked up the leg for dinner that Sunday.
Two years later, the pig got hit again, and the family just stuffed it in the freezer for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Aeson

Apples, pears, oranges, grapes do well. Bananas for some reason don't ferment right. It's the fermentation process that makes the alcohol. Some yeast and extra sugar to speed it up. Honey buns will do in a pinch. Better to use uncooked dough or plain yeast. But the idea is to use what you have on hand.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My great uncle Marcus made something called “cherry bounce” in the darkest confines of his closet.  He gave me and my date a glass each before we were to leave for her med school formal.

It _looked_ red like cherries.  It _smelled_ like cherries.  It’s effects on my tongue and esophagus was not dissimilar from xenomorph blood on deck plating.  So my date made me drink hers while Marcus wasn’t looking.

_THEN_- before we hit the formal- she took me to a daquiri shop!  I think she was loosening me up so I’d dance with her later.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like your uncle and I are on the same page. His probably fermented longer. Did he do time? I had a chance to talk to makers and consumers of prison hooch, or "buck" as it's called in these parts. I even had a chance to try some. They make it from stuff in the chow hall and commissary in a garbage bag. Then they would sell it for a couple bucks in 20oz soda bottles. 2 bottles was enough to get me hammered. They said the stuff would smell up the place so they had to be careful when they made it. On the outside they could do it right. They told me they rarely had more than 3 or 4 days. It would also have settlement in it. What your uncle made probably was strained more. That was often a higher octane also. A shot went for 5 bucks I was told.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AFAIK, the only time he did was as a postal worker for several decades.  But he grew up on a farm in rural LA, maybe an hour from New Orleans.  He may have learned a few things about fermentation...

Family reunions on the farm always featured at least one of his spiked watermelons, for adults onl..._mostly._


----------



## Aeson

I've gotten into Pokemon Go. It encourages you to walk. You earn more candy by walking. Also you can only hatch eggs by walking. It can be fooled by driving. I started walking more today. I installed Google Fit on my phone. It'll sync with Pokemon Go and count your steps toward candy and eggs. According to Google Fit I walked 41 minutes today. I did walk about 20 minutes early this morning. The other 21 minutes is from every day point A to point B walking. Mostly to the bathroom.lol I am about 19 minutes from its preset goal of 60 minutes a day. I should get it before midnight. I'm going to try to keep this up.


----------



## Aeson

61 minutes in my first full day with Google Fit. I hope I can keep it up. Snow and ice in the forcast starting Tuesday. When that happens, no matter how much snow or ice, it's a disaster. Google Snowmageddon 2015 if you doubt me. People stuck on the road for days. My sister was stuck for 11 hours I think. 

Another story. I tried to purchase a soda from a machine. The thing took my dollar and spit out 15 cents. I walk away down 85 cents and no soda. Later I find a full unopened bottle of water. That had to be at least 1 dollar. So now I'm up 15 cents. More if the water was a buck fiddy like some machines. 

I rarely get even small victories like this. Right now a dollar is a lot to lose. I take em when I get em.


----------



## Aeson

I've come to discover in my time that if a body reacts in a preventive manner it's often for naught. Tomorrow some kind precipitation will fall from the heavens upon the earth. At this point because said precipitation may be snow, grocery stores are devoid of milk and bread.i don't understand the idea you have gather as much milk and bread as possible when snow is in the forcast. Yet it happens. Something new in the last 5 years is schools and businesses closing ahead of the weather. When I was in school the district waited until the last minute. Not any more. All metro Atlanta and points North are shut down. Not a flake has fallen. I've seen a few rain drops. Hell, it's 11.30pm and it's still 50 degrees. The closings are now a response to fact that one winter they waited too long. Parents had to rush to get kids that were being released early. It's a mad mad world doesn't even begin to explain the insanity we're forced to live with.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I've come to discover .




here for your enjoyment


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've come to discover in my time that if a body reacts in a preventive manner it's often for naught. Tomorrow some kind precipitation will fall from the heavens upon the earth. At this point because said precipitation may be snow, grocery stores are devoid of milk and bread.i don't understand the idea you have gather as much milk and bread as possible when snow is in the forcast. Yet it happens. Something new in the last 5 years is schools and businesses closing ahead of the weather. When I was in school the district waited until the last minute. Not any more. All metro Atlanta and points North are shut down. Not a flake has fallen. I've seen a few rain drops. Hell, it's 11.30pm and it's still 50 degrees. The closings are now a response to fact that one winter they waited too long. Parents had to rush to get kids that were being released early. It's a mad mad world doesn't even begin to explain the insanity we're forced to live with.




Some of it is fear of Law Suits.   If a school suspected the roads could be nasty but wait until an hour before, some parents and their kids would already be on the road.  Accident = pay me.

Plus too many parents crying about babysitters and day care


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> here for your enjoyment View attachment 104487




That's frelling awesome.


I think I know where the missing sock in the laundry goes. I saw a baby's sock in the Walmart parking lot. So next time you lose a sock, check your local Walmart.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> 50 degrees




Well, that's about 75 degrees warmer than it's been here for the last couple of days!  It's a nice 16 degrees out right now and tomorrow it's supposed to rise into the 30s.  Woohoo!


----------



## Aeson

Minnesota, right? I think you said you're from there. It's been awhile. I don't envy you with the cold. The snow has to be amazing.


----------



## megamania

Its been so cold lately I'm starting to get used to it.


----------



## Aeson

The last few nights have been in the 20s. Lucky for me my sister found an electric blanket that plugs into a cigarette lighter. Too bad it drains the battery. It's used sparingly. We should have warmer nights the next few days.


----------



## megamania

--2 according to the car this morning.    Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Aeson

I just gave my sister a B12 shot. I had a Sheldon Cooper moment. I'm not a medical professional, should I be doing this? lol


----------



## Aeson

If you're not offended by offensive jokes. Some of these I've heard before. 
https://youtu.be/ALX-L4Isgig

Check out some of the jokes in the comments section.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dayum.

(Ain’t gonna lie, I chuckled.)


----------



## Aeson

I had a chat with a black guy once. He was talking about a guy he had played cards with, but misidentified him. I corrected him. He said "Well, you know what they say, they all look alike." I had to laugh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I use that one a lot.


----------



## Aeson

The Super Bowl gets one flyover by The Blue Angels. I got a dozen as they circle. I tried to get pictures but they look like UFOS, not jets.

Man, I goofed. I thought it was The Blue Angels. It was the Thunderbirds. I could have sworn the planes I saw were blue and yellow not white and blue.


----------



## Aeson

I'm doing a cross word puzzle. I come across the clue Super Uptight, 4 letters. [sarcasm]What on earth could the answer be? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Aeson

Has Liam Neeson just ended his career?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I'm doing a cross word puzzle. I come across the clue Super Uptight, 4 letters. [sarcasm]What on earth could the answer be? [/sarcasm]



Edgy? I have never understood crossword puzzles. I've never managed to get even halfway one.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Has Liam Neeson just ended his career?



Regardless of what kind of person the things he said make him, it was at the very least idiotic to say them aloud. Like, how did he think that would be received? Sheesh.


----------



## jonesy

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47136308

Mountain lion attacks man in Colorado. Man defends himself and.. suffocates the mountain lion? Like, how? That's hardcore.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Edgy? I have never understood crossword puzzles. I've never managed to get even halfway one.



Anal was the answer we're looking for.lol
My complaint is they a repetitive. Eva Gabor would come up a lot in some I've done in the past. 


jonesy said:


> Regardless of what kind of person the things he said make him, it was at the very least idiotic to say them aloud. Like, how did he think that would be received? Sheesh.




It was 40 years ago. He might have made it to the grave without it seeing the light of day. I wonder if it was a case of trying to get ahead of the story before someone else broke it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That would be a good take on it as well.  There could also be an element of trying to illustrate that even people who normally don’t think of themselves as racist may also fall into racist thought patterns when under stress.

It’s very easy to hate _all_ X if you or yours are harmed by someone in particular who is X.


----------



## Aeson

A local conservative talk radio hack thinks he made it up. Sometimes the twists of logic these people spew makes no sense. The rest of his statement was incoherent babble. I was still trying to wrap my head around his opening sentence that it was made up. I can't put a lot of stock in a man that calls himself The Kimmer.


----------



## megamania

Red Neck Soccer.....?
https://www.facebook.com/georgekardavaphoto/videos/302575860544055/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Red Neck Soccer.....?
> https://www.facebook.com/georgekardavaphoto/videos/302575860544055/




Well...they DID add the diggers as goalies, so that’ an innovation.  But the Europeans were playing car football years ago.

To REALLY redneck soccer up, you probably need to play the standard game...in a mud pit.


----------



## Scotley

For it to be a true redneck sport you need higher performance cars or have to figure out a way to involve firearms. Oh and you need a proper sponsor, preferably big tobacco or beer.


----------



## megamania

Just a thought.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soccer...
In a mud pit...
With a ball made of crushed beer cans and duct tape.


----------



## Aeson

Never sign up for a two week trial of Youtube TV. You'll spend the whole 2 weeks trying to cancel before they charge $40. I bet the cancel now button will work after the 2 week period and the first charge goes through. I have 9 days left to cancel the frelling thing. Google is not making it easy. I just wanted to watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## Aeson

I just evolved a Torchic pokemon into a Combusken. I'm  not going to post a picture of the pokemon here
 But if you want a laugh, google Combusken.


Also, it's  warm outside. I hear crickets. CRICKETS!!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I just evolved a Torchic pokemon into a Combusken. I'm  not going to post a picture of the pokemon here
> But if you want a laugh, google Combusken.
> 
> 
> Also, it's  warm outside. I hear crickets. CRICKETS!!


----------



## Aeson

That may be the very cricket.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I just evolved a Torchic pokemon into a Combusken. I'm  not going to post a picture of the pokemon here
> But if you want a laugh, google Combusken.



That art is not evocative of ANYTHING except what it is...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That art is not evocative of ANYTHING except what it is...




An exploding cock ...er...I mean male chicken?


----------



## trappedslider

so this is a prepainted screw together model I just finished putting together. It's an m3 Lee..I plan to make a diorama later this coming spring with it. However, I'm not sure if i should do a dragon or a dino or even Cthulhu. Or jsut a WWII scene


----------



## Aeson

That's cool. If you can do it, a diorama with a giant monster would be neat. 

I read a YA book called Leviathan. It was an alt-history story about WWI where the Allies were called Darwinist. They created animals for war. Leviathan was a huge airship creature. The Germans used huge steam powered mechs. Throwing in sci-fantasy features could be fun.


----------



## jonesy

"Load nostalgia!"

"Nostalgia loaded, sir!"

"Aim nostalgia!"

"Targets acquired, sir!"

"Fire for effect!"

"Firing!"

[video=youtube;Of8UYlIBAyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of8UYlIBAyQ[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I had one of the Ghost Recon games. I remember one line of dialog. "Now I know how the nail felt right before the hammer fell."  Shooter games are hard for me. My reflexes are too slow. I never got into the Rainbow Six games.


----------



## Aeson

If only there were people with legal and/or law enforcement knowledge in this thread.....if only.

How is the word occupy defined? If you were to visit someone's home. Do you occupy the home? Isn't occupy more of a long term thing? How does it differ from reside? Is there a point visiting becomes occupying? If I receive mail or have personal belongings at my mom's home does that change anything?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Honestly, it completely depends on the jurisdiction and the context.  In a lot of situations, where you get your mail will be treated as your residence.

OTOH, what most might consider a temporary residence- say, a cardboard box over a vent- might still be as protected from unconstitutional search & seizure like the governor’s mansion if someone can establish that’s where they’ve been living for a while.  Even if they move the box.  Even if they’ve changed boxes.

But in that same jurisdiction, that same constitutionally protected box may not be considered a residence for purposes of other laws, like child custody laws, parole laws, voting laws, and so forth.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I had one of the Ghost Recon games. I remember one line of dialog. "Now I know how the nail felt right before the hammer fell."  Shooter games are hard for me. My reflexes are too slow. I never got into the Rainbow Six games.



The single-player R6 games have less to do with reflexes and far more with tactical thinking, especially since you actually have to steady your aim to hit anything. A quick snap-shot usually misses. At least in Raven Shield, 99% of the time when the mission fails the reason is poor room entrance planning. Using the default entry tactics you are likely to fail, because not only are the enemy locations random, but they also move around. Plus you are managing several AI teams at the same time, and can only use one character at a time yourself. A usual failure, at least for me, wasn't even in the same area I was in. I'd just get a message that my team messed up (which is to say, I messed up, in planning their movement).


----------



## Aeson

I am witnessing the largest gathering of true rednecks at Walmart, because this is the ONLY place to hang out. Every  SINGLE ONE of them are wearing trucker hats, flannel shirts, and jeans. They don't  have the monster trucks. They have golem trucks of mismatched paint due to parts from different trucks. I feel the IQ of the area dropping.


----------



## Aeson

After some displays of masculinity, there was some wrastlin and either a foot race or maybe a chase, they said their tribal goodbyes....reving engines. It's also a greeting. A redneck version of aloha.


----------



## trappedslider

Finally got the Patton model put together not sure if i want to paint or what colors if I do paint it.


----------



## megamania

No doubt you guys have seen this but thought I would share just the same....https://www.facebook.com/StudentPro...STEwMDAwMjA3OTcyODE5OToyMDQ2MzA1NjUyMTE1NDA2/


----------



## trappedslider

why is Cthulhu depicted as either green or some sort of grayish color?


----------



## Aeson

Because pink or rainbow colored was too scary. They had to dial it back.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Because pink or rainbow colored was too scary. They had to dial it back.



Oooohhh...imagine Cthulhu with nudibranch-like coloration!  Or like some cephalopods?
[sblock]









[/sblock]

Of course, _some_ cephalopods still do that Cthulhu thing...
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

See, the green one looks scary. The others just look cool.
I can see someone thinking they're tripping and walk up the colorful Cthulhu, and promptly being eaten.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## jonesy

Resident Evil 2 remake spoilers, maybe?

[video=youtube;WutlOjp2JsI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WutlOjp2JsI[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;tqfwXCqvX-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqfwXCqvX-4[/video]

There's only one reason to watch T-34, the russian movie from last year. The effects. And most of them are collected in this video.

(Funnily enough, when I saw this, the first thought in my head was "whoever made this must have seen Girls und Panzer")


----------



## Aeson

Knowing little about the history. Gotta ask, who did you cheer for in the movie?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Knowing little about the history. Gotta ask, who did you cheer for in the movie?



The tank, I guess.


----------



## Aeson

I win, jonsey. No matter how deep you dive into youtube you'll never find anything this awesome.
[video=youtube_share;UcjiYn3xXMg]https://youtu.be/UcjiYn3xXMg[/video]


----------



## jonesy

I agree, I probably won't. So here's a classic favourite of mine:

[video=youtube;ZejNssqswEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZejNssqswEo[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I win, jonsey. No matter how deep you dive into youtube you'll never find anything this awesome.
> [video=youtube_share;UcjiYn3xXMg]https://youtu.be/UcjiYn3xXMg[/video]




..they seem kinda stiff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;Snibt3CNqBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snibt3CNqBA[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I agree, I probably won't. So here's a classic favourite of mine:
> 
> [video=youtube;ZejNssqswEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZejNssqswEo[/video]




Here’s a fun channel!
[video=youtube;CeZlih4DDNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeZlih4DDNg[/video]


----------



## Aeson

When did it become acceptable to say octopuses and not octopi? I blame the same people that said Pluto's not a planet. Only someone that sociopathic can do something so dastardly.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> When did it become acceptable to say octopuses and not octopi? I blame the same people that said Pluto's not a planet. Only someone that sociopathic can do something so dastardly.



Can I be super-pedantic here for a moment? Octopus itself is a latinized form of a greek word, and therefore already messed up. The real plural of the word should be octopodes (well actually, oktopodes).


----------



## jonesy

Daenarys Stormborn, the mother of odd green things.


----------



## Aeson

I remember someone from a movie, I want to say a Star Wars talking about how odd it was to be acting with a tennis ball on a stick. It was a CGI character, and the ball was supposed to by eye level for the creature. If you ever watch behind the scenes stuff you'll see actors interacting with green or blue objects, people, and set pieces.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Can I be super-pedantic here for a moment?




Only if you have the cape...other wise no


----------



## Aeson

When this started I said you can NOT plan for weather in the South. And no humidity in October? I may be laughing at that until October.

[video=youtube_share;SCA7DO5EcBQ]https://youtu.be/SCA7DO5EcBQ[/video]

And I just love the thumbnail. That look is precious.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> Only if you have the cape...other wise no



Okay, that genuinely made me giggle. 

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Well, how would you ever confuse a bird for a plane? Unless the plane was like, really far away, and also moving like a bird. I guess you could confuse a swooping hawk for a diving plane, but only very briefly (because which ever it was would get close real fast).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> When this started I said you can NOT plan for weather in the South. And no humidity in October? I may be laughing at that until October.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;SCA7DO5EcBQ]https://youtu.be/SCA7DO5EcBQ[/video]
> 
> And I just love the thumbnail. That look is precious.



Speaking of crazy weather...

When I was a kid living in Tacoma, Washington, we had a day with sun, fog, rain, snow, and back to sun again. Still one of the weirdest days I’ve ever experienced.

A young lady in Hawaii whom I know from another board posted this:


> Not to compare our weather in Hawaii with -50, but did have some crazy weather. 191 mph wind gusts at the top Mauna Kea on the big island, snow on Maui and 60 ft surf on the North Shore of Oahu.


----------



## Aeson

I swear to this day, about 18 years ago I saw snow falling in May. I was in the car with my parents and sister. I called my grandmother to tell her about it. My dad and grandmother have both passed but my mom and sister don't  remember it. It was just a quick flurry then done, just that it was May that made it odd.


----------



## Aeson

I was a little put off  the acting at first, but then I couldn't stop watching. They did an excellent job. According to the channel there are 11 episodes.
[video=youtube_share;3G-ziTBAkbQ]https://youtu.be/3G-ziTBAkbQ[/video]
Grant Imahara of Mythbuster plays Sulu
Marina Sirtis voiced the computer. I thought it sounded familiar.
Jamie Bamber of Battlestar Galactica had a small part. 
Apollo in this is the same actor from TOS
James Doohan's son Chris plays Scotty.


----------



## trappedslider

The paint is Vallejo's US Olive Drab Next painting will be the parts that call for black or sliver.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Back in the mid-1970s, I was in a test market for Matchbox’s line of war toys.  We were on an Army base in Stuttgart.  20th century fighter planes, artillery, tanks, and APCs from all over the world were represented in heavy-duty die-cast metal and plastics.  The tanks were the best: fully mobile turrets with elevating/declining guns, and wide rubber bands with ridges on them stretched over arrays of wheels for the tracks.

I remember losing one of my German King Tigers (silver & black camouflage pattern) while playing with it outside.  I couldn’t find it for weeks.  Then one day a funny looking white rock just off the walkway caught my eye.

Yep.  It was my Tiger.


----------



## Aeson

Good camouflage, eh?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oh yeah!

I initially thought one of the other kids had just taken it- lots of kids wanted one, and I had _two_.  But considering that it was still *right there* after weeks had passed means it fooled THEM too.


----------



## trappedslider

And it's done, I had some trouble with the decals hence there's only two


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I swear to this day, about 18 years ago I saw snow falling in May. I was in the car with my parents and sister. I called my grandmother to tell her about it. My dad and grandmother have both passed but my mom and sister don't  remember it. It was just a quick flurry then done, just that it was May that made it odd.




Back in the late 70's it snowed on May 9th (sister's B-Day).  Melted that same day but we had enough to cover the grass (1-2 inches)


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;8Gv0H-vPoDc]https://youtu.be/8Gv0H-vPoDc[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;8Gv0H-vPoDc]https://youtu.be/8Gv0H-vPoDc[/video]




That's a clear case of the parody being better than the original.


[video=youtube;gGmZn1UEbAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGmZn1UEbAo[/video]


----------



## megamania

One of my favorite comedic songs.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBiHysKnvGs


----------



## jonesy

https://soundcloud.com/iizyy/stay-big-stay-pure


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[video=youtube;oykxvcR_k6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oykxvcR_k6M[/video]

[video=youtube;l5aZJBLAu1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E[/video]


----------



## Aeson

The first video looks like the opening number at the Darwin Awards ceremony hosted by Seth MacFarlane. The second one is his reaction.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Apparently, this is not the first or only southern state in which someone thought the bulls needed to play this game.  To the best of my knowledge, though, Kentucky (location of the vid) is the northernmost one.


----------



## Aeson

PETA may not have a presence in Kentucky. Cuz I don't think it would approve.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

PETA doesn’t really care about idiots playing tag with bulls.


...oh, you meant about the _bulls_!


----------



## Aeson

Just curious, anyone watch the Star Trek fan episodes I shared? I'm watching episode 5. Kirk and McCoy find themselves in the Civil War where McCoy becomes a real sawbones.

CBS has tried to put an end to these productions. A settlement they came to was a limit on money spent and no former Trek actors. Also the length of the final product is limited. No full length episodes or feature length films. Very disappointing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry- fanfic has never appealed to me.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;56iiP2xQn74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56iiP2xQn74[/video]

Really interesting look at level design in the new Hitman game. I can't even imagine how long it took them to build just one of the levels with so much going on.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Just curious, anyone watch the Star Trek fan episodes I shared? I'm watching episode 5. Kirk and McCoy find themselves in the Civil War where McCoy becomes a real sawbones.
> 
> CBS has tried to put an end to these productions. A settlement they came to was a limit on money spent and no former Trek actors. Also the length of the final product is limited. No full length episodes or feature length films. Very disappointing.



I watched it. Seems very close to the original series in production quality (and acting too, if we're being perfectly honest).

CBS owns the rights for Star Trek? Or just TOS? They should hire these guys to continue this at their studios.


----------



## Aeson

As I understand Paramount no longer owns the rights. They license it from CBS. And with the failure of Beyond they may lose that license. Beyond may be the last Trek film for awhile.

I agree, I think they should think of allowing Vic and his people continue.


----------



## Aeson

I went to an anime con years ago. Vic Mignogna was on a panel about voice acting. He's the Peter Cullen of anime, he is in everything. Anyway, it was as if The Beatles walked in when he did. There was a group of a few dozen teen fan gurls that sounded like hundreds. There were like 6 panelists, they only wanted to talk to him.

Something similar happened at another con. This was a panel on women scifi/fantasy authors. They had the guy that wrote The Dresden Files for some reason. No one wanted to hear from the women. He had to continually redirect folks back to them. LOL


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> .. .. ..Something similar happened at another con. This was a panel on women scifi/fantasy authors.* They had the guy that wrote The Dresden Files* for some reason. No one wanted to hear from the women. He had to continually redirect folks back to them. LOL



Jim Butcher?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Jim Butcher?




The name rings a bell. I heard the name Harry Dresden more than the author's. SYFY made it into a show but it was cancelled after a few episodes. The show was ok, but I never read the books.


----------



## Aeson

Girl Scouts are camped out in front of my local Walmart. The evil little sprites have their infernal cookies for sale. I could kill for some Samoa cookies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Jim Butcher?




Yep!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Girl Scouts are camped out in front of my local Walmart. The evil little sprites have their infernal cookies for sale. I could kill for some Samoa cookies.




https://www.nbc-2.com/story/3997202...rkets-her-cookies-with-picture-of-jason-mamoa


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> https://www.nbc-2.com/story/3997202...rkets-her-cookies-with-picture-of-jason-mamoa
> 
> View attachment 104959




I saw that. I can do WITHOUT the Samoan Mamoan.  How about a topless Gal Gadot? Would that be so wrong?


----------



## Aeson

Why am I seeing ads for below the waist grooming products? There is no one on this site I need to impress that way.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;k5JrO1PJRQk]https://youtu.be/k5JrO1PJRQk[/video]

Do you use battle mats, tiles, poster maps? I have them all. I agree with the versatility of the mats. One solution I had back in the day was a large piece of glass from a broken storm door. It was perfect size to lay on top of the mat or poster map. It would keep them flat and I could draw on it. When I moved out of my parent's place the glass didn't go with me. I kept talking about getting plexiglass but haven't yet. And now I have far more important things to worry about.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep, yep and yep.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Girl Scouts are camped out in front of my local Walmart. The evil little sprites have their infernal cookies for sale. I could kill for some Samoa cookies.



Is there still BOY and GIRL scouts or is it just Scouts?


----------



## Aeson

Girl Scouts is still a thing. Boy Scouts are transitioning.


----------



## megamania

Plexi glass never really worked for me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Plexi glass never really worked for me.




Why not? Too bulky? Too expensive? Stained easily? 
I liked my piece of glass but it was heavy, and awkward at times. I always worried about breaking it, so I rarely moved it.


----------



## Aeson

I had my mind blown today. The song Closing Time by Semisonic is about giving birth. Took me 20 years to figure that one out.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I had my mind blown today. The song Closing Time by Semisonic is about giving birth. Took me 20 years to figure that one out.




a number of songs have double meanings...


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> a number of songs have double meanings...




I heard the song again today and just paid attention to the lyrics. 

[video=youtube_share;EAS-pvQ06s4]https://youtu.be/EAS-pvQ06s4[/video]

I looked it up online. The song writer's girlfriend was pregnant at the time. It wasn't his intention but it was the end result.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

News to me, but apparently true:
https://www.lifenews.com/2015/03/31...pro-life-meaning-no-one-knew-about-until-now/


----------



## Aeson

Calling it prolife might be reaching _jjjjuuuuussstttt_ a little. But the site would give it that kind of spin.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Why not? Too bulky? Too expensive? Stained easily?
> I liked my piece of glass but it was heavy, and awkward at times. I always worried about breaking it, so I rarely moved it.




I tries using 20X30 inch sheets and due to how plexiable they were, I would hit and mess up my tile design every time.


----------



## Aeson

Do you think the people complaining about Alita from Alita: Battle Angel is too sexualized are the same ones that think that the robot from Lost in Space has a nice butt?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Do you think the people complaining about Alita from Alita: Battle Angel is too sexualized are the same ones that think that the robot from Lost in Space has a nice butt?



There's a new Lost in Space? Good grief.

Compared to the manga the Alita movie is clearly under-sexualized. Also, I don't know how old the character is in the movie, but in the manga she's like 220 years old, or something like that (if they said it I missed it). Maybe people are up in arms over how "young" she looks? (but that's unfair towards adults who do look young). But I thought the movie was fine. Christoph Waltz for the win.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah, Netflix has it. One season in and they haven't explained why Penny Robinson is black. 

The AI known as Alita is that old but I believe she is portrayed as a young teen. The complaints are not about her apparent age, but the fact she has breasts and a idealized body. Toxic femininity at its best.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> The complaints are not about her apparent age, but the fact she has breasts and a idealized body.



Umm, what?

Not only is her body almost boy-flat, but they're metal, not flesh. Anyone complaining about that hasn't seen any version of the story. I don't even know what idealized body means in this context.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not the crazy one. This chick is.
https://screenrant-com.cdn.ampproje...nrant.com/alita-design-problem-big-eyes-body/


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I'm not the crazy one. This chick is.
> https://screenrant-com.cdn.ampproje...nrant.com/alita-design-problem-big-eyes-body/





> a body with large breasts



Large? My girlfriend complains that she can't buy bras from Aliexpress, because they don't even have the size *below* her size, and this girl thinks that a B-cup is large?


----------



## jonesy

On a completely different topic, and I know I'm really late for this, I just started playing X-Com Enemy Unknown from 2012. Really liking it so far. I still have the original games installed on a laptop, and comparing them to the new I'm only missing the better base construction (which isn't that big of a loss). The AI feels good, the combat is great, and the mood of the game is excellent. Can't wait to finish the campaign, and then try it with mods.


----------



## jonesy

Damn it, I'm actually really upset by these people. Women with large breasts exist. When they complain that it's somehow wrong for there to be large breasted women in movies or games they are basically saying that those women don't deserve representation and that having large breasts is somehow shameful. What the everloving fudge is wrong with these dumbasses?


----------



## Aeson

A woman has to be large EVERYWHERE to be accepted. If she is petite but has large breasts then she is evil. More like Melissa McCarthy and less like her cousin Jenny McCarthy. 

There was a woman with DDs getting triggered by the complaints. Alita isn't Barbie. Could you imagine the uproar if she had Barbie like build. Wowzas.


----------



## trappedslider

my only complaint about Alita: Battle Angel is the fact that I didn't know it was based on a Manga before I saw it. And I have issues from time to time pronouncing the name correctly lol


----------



## Aeson

The manga is called Battle Angel: Alita. It was changed because James Cameron only works on movies that start with A or T. *rolls eyes* That has confused some folks. I have some manga an old roommate left behind but I never read them. I was familiar with it before the movie was announced.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> The manga is called Battle Angel: Alita. It was changed because James Cameron only works on movies that start with A or T. *rolls eyes*



lol


----------



## Aeson

Think about it.
Terminator
Alien 
Titanic
Avatar
Alita
The Abyss
True Lies


----------



## jonesy

Poor old Piranha II.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Poor old Piranha II.




He really needed the money?


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;zFyACMbGdVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFyACMbGdVU[/video]


----------



## megamania

I don't mind T & A.


Course I am weird like that


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I don't mind T & A.
> 
> 
> Course I am weird like that




Part of why we keep you around.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Poor old Piranha II.




On his version of the script, it was called II: Piranhas


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Poor old Piranha II.




Somethings we just don't talk about...


----------



## megamania

Oscars are a kick in the pants.

All entrees are worthy before I make any further comment.  Not a hater just curious.

Last year the Oscars were Booed due to lack of racial / ethic diversity.   This year nearly everything was won by said lack of racial / ethic diversity.

To quote C+C Music Factory..... "Things That You Go Hummmm"


----------



## Aeson

Not surprising. I really expected them to just hand Best Picture to Black Panther. They knew they couldn't do that and get away with it so they did the next best thing. I'm not impressed with award shows anymore.


----------



## jonesy

Since even The Dark Knight couldn't win best picture, what chance did Black Panther have? Three Oscars still puts Black Panther ahead of the other superhero movies.


----------



## Aeson

This one cracked me up.



I was watching David Packman on YouTube and snapping pics. Apparently there is a pokemon that photo bombs your picture and for now it's the only way to catch it.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Since even The Dark Knight couldn't win best picture, what chance did Black Panther have? Three Oscars still puts Black Panther ahead of the other superhero movies.




It appears Trevor Noah during the Oscars had a joke where he spoke in an African language saying "White people don't know I'm lying" but claimed he said something else. I don't  know how I feel about. I guess if I were in on it I would be amused. When I heard this my first thought was what if a white person had done the same thing would it have been ok.


----------



## Aeson

It took a lot of pictures but I got the photo bomb.


----------



## megamania

Ghosts.

They exist

The original photo bombers of the film world


----------



## megamania

No brakes.  No car.   Doctor appointments for Disability.

Q-Bert quote me!


----------



## jonesy

jonesy said:


> On a completely different topic, and I know I'm really late for this, I just started playing X-Com Enemy Unknown from 2012. Really liking it so far. I still have the original games installed on a laptop, and comparing them to the new I'm only missing the better base construction (which isn't that big of a loss). The AI feels good, the combat is great, and the mood of the game is excellent. Can't wait to finish the campaign, and then try it with mods.



Just completed the game. It was a lot shorter than I was expecting. I remember playing the original game for several weeks before beating the campaign (on Amiga).

I guess now I know why the most popular mod has been titled "Long War".


----------



## jonesy

There's seems to be a LOT of thread necromancy going on here at the moment. Spam bots raising them before being annihilated?


----------



## Aeson

Maybe Frucathka has returned. Where is Pirate Cat when we need him?


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson

A couple of weeks ago I found some cheap bookcases someone had set outside as trash. They've been in a dry garage since. One appears to have some water damage. Something I've noticed is the bookcase is wet again. I noticed a wet spot a couple days ago. It dried, but now appears wet. Nothing else around it is wet. Could this be stored water being released over time? It's made out of particle board, so plenty of empty spaces to hide water.

The bookcases are not in the best shape, but will do the job they were designed for. I want to do something about the damage at the bottom. I need places to put my stuff. We can't continue paying for the storage space we've rented. I have not expected my situation to have lasted 7 months now.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;QHngEnqgB88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHngEnqgB88[/video]
[video=youtube;dqvr2RHEtVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqvr2RHEtVA[/video]

This is how to advertise a movie. Make the world better at the same time. "..will be made available to all amputees" says James Cameron.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> It dried, but now appears wet. Nothing else around it is wet. Could this be stored water being released over time? It's made out of particle board, so plenty of empty spaces to hide water.



That sounds exactly like what you suspect there. The moisture inside being slowly released.


----------



## Aeson

I moved the bookcases into the house. I put them in front of a space heater with enough space as to not cause a problem. My hope is the heater will dry them out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

once particle board has gotten wet, it is damaged in that spot and will forever swell at the least bit of moisture. You _MIGHT_ be able to reseal with some sort of glue, but i am just stretching with a vague idea.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;QrexIfrvuUo]https://youtu.be/QrexIfrvuUo[/video]

This had me laughing like a loon.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> once particle board has gotten wet, it is damaged in that spot and will forever swell at the least bit of moisture. You _MIGHT_ be able to reseal with some sort of glue, but i am just stretching with a vague idea.




What about a sealant like Flex Seal? If i can get the wood dry I can then coat it with some kind of sealant. Maybe thena coat of finish or varnish?


----------



## Aeson

Hey, jonesy. When did you last rake the floor of the forest?

[video=youtube_share;yYnXBRo9TVA]https://youtu.be/yYnXBRo9TVA[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Deja vu. I have a feeling this has already been posted here previously. I could be wrong.

Is that the first time they ever took him to a forest? He doesn't even know the words for things. Floors indeed. I dug up a Finnish news story about what our president said they'd talked about, and he'd said the raking was mentioned in relation to firefighters in California cleaning up highways. So, yeah.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think it was posted before. We did talk about his visit to Finland. I love the picture of the woman with the vacuum.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> What about a sealant like Flex Seal? If i can get the wood dry I can then coat it with some kind of sealant. Maybe then a coat of finish or varnish?



I am not really sure, though it does sound plausible as a plan. try it, failure shouldn't be too drastic. 

what could go wrong?!?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not really sure, though it does sound plausible as a plan. try it, failure shouldn't be too drastic.
> 
> what could go wrong?!?




The sealant is actually a solvent that burrows a hole to the center of the Earth?
My mom, bless her heart, left the windows open and a fan on, on the most warm and humid nights. Any attempts I've made to dry these things out, was set back.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I went to hobby lobby and well...


----------



## Aeson

Kewl


----------



## Aeson

I hate this tablet. It's old and cheap, but it was free from my sister. Free is all I can afford. I wish I could find my ASUS Transformer. It was awesome. I saw it a year or so ago. I know it still exists. I also know it needs a new battery. I should never have entrusted its care to my mom. 


I wanted to post a picture of this, but nnnnooooo. Tablet is too low on memory to complete the task. WTF
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07983FMT...&pd_rd_r=d81fad71-3c9c-11e9-9b21-9156a1fa947a

It might be a solution I've been looking for. I like cardboard pawns Paizo produces. With these I can print them out and glue them on. I need to see if it save any money.


----------



## trappedslider

Going to paint it before I glue it together and put the tracks on. I did learn that I'm not very good at this point with handling ( I honestly can barely get them to open) the tweezers and the little hand holds, so I left those off. I'll paint it tomorrow using the new sprayer to prime it and then hand paint it. I'm thinking a winter look.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;CJClbTrY0VE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJClbTrY0VE[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I loved Command and Conquer. I recognized it as soon as EVA showed and I heard the voice. My friends and I would play over LAN. We had 4 or 5 computers networked together.
We also played Diablo, Total Annihilation, Starcraft, Warcraft II, a Star Trek RTS.

[video=youtube_share;q63KufKma5k]https://youtu.be/q63KufKma5k[/video]


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;INouvLl1JiQ]https://youtu.be/INouvLl1JiQ[/video]

These kids can ROCK. I thought the drummer was their mom at first.lol She's the older sister. I watched their Crazy Train video first. The boy in the hat can thrash. Sibling acts are awesome. When it's needed they can harmonize like it's nobodies business. Harmonizing not really needed here though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know if I’ve posted this here, but...speaking of kids who can rock: ASTERISM

[video=youtube;2m0F_7-dQAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m0F_7-dQAg[/video]

Besides rock and metal covers, they do their own stuff, too.

[video=youtube;uRucixIhgmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRucixIhgmc[/video]


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;3HF8iR_GB8A]https://youtu.be/3HF8iR_GB8A[/video]
I found this educational. Also to add to the private prison. They "save" money by shipping back to the state those with chronic illness like diabetes and cancer. They also charge inmates for everything including toilet paper. Government and private prisons save money by using slave free inmate labor and cutting meal. Only serving 2 meals a day on weekends and holidays. In my state a weekend is 3 days long. So think about this, if Monday is a holiday, you only get breakfast and dinner which are served 12 hours apart, 4 days in a row. Friday - Monday. Tuesday- Thursday normal meals, and back to weekend on Friday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was talking about something similar, recently.  There was a conservative person I know tangentially who was wondering if we really need school lunch program subsidies for the poor.  I pointed out to him that- according to our own official government reports- for many kids living below the poverty level, school lunch was the only “real” food they got.  And for a certain subset, you wouldn’t need that “real” qualifier.

And with school being in session only 9 months out of the year...

I then pointed out the reams of data about the developmental effects of poor nutrition on children.  Besides health issues, poor nutrition is also linked to loss of IQ.  

IOW, the better fed (and healthier) your populace, the fewer drags on your economy.

I don’t know if he believed me, but he hasn’t complained about school lunches around me since that conversation.


----------



## Aeson

My family had to rely on those free lunches for a time. I'm grateful for it. It's a program I would support if my community tried to cut it. I don't think I have ever heard anyone question the need for it. I think I would have words for that person.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve never been in that position, but one of my middle-school friends was.  Age 14, Eddie was already 6’ tall.  His family was poor.

But unfortunately, his Dad was too proud to file the paperwork to get Eddie on the free lunch program.  So every freaking day, Eddie worked the cafeteria room for his lunch, asking the other kids “You gonna eat that?” and taking whatever he got. It was sad.  Probably humiliating.  

To be fair, I knew people who gamed the social welfare system, too.  And my Mom taught in a school where it was rampant.  But the existence of cheats has never been enough for me to justify hurting those in genuine need.


----------



## Aeson

I had to get a connecting flight in Denver, because that's what you do when you fly Frontier Airlines. I only had time to get from one plane to the other. If I had more time and was aware of it's history I would have done some exploring. I love how the airport has embraced it. I hate how some take it so seriously. This woman is more cracked than I am.

[video=youtube_share;ABWjBsC04GQ]https://youtu.be/ABWjBsC04GQ[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve never been in that position, but one of my middle-school friends was.  Age 14, Eddie was already 6’ tall.  His family was poor.
> 
> But unfortunately, his Dad was too proud to file the paperwork to get Eddie on the free lunch program.  So every freaking day, Eddie worked the cafeteria room for his lunch, asking the other kids “You gonna eat that?” and taking whatever he got. It was sad.  Probably humiliating.
> 
> To be fair, I knew people who gamed the social welfare system, too.  And my Mom taught in a school where it was rampant.  But the existence of cheats has never been enough for me to justify hurting those in genuine need.




That's part of the problem, ennit? My oldest sister used her food stamps to buy a birthday cake and meal for our dad. Yes her kids were eating the food she bought, but it still didn't sit well with me. If her food stamps were taken from her it hurt her kids. It hurts the kids also when you cheat the system. I can bring this back to prison thing. A lot of prison guards are women that were on the verge of losing their benefits. They're easily seduced and manipulated into bring in contraband. It's big money. Putting them to work and off welfare created newer problems.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used to live in Aurora, a suburb of Denver, for a few years.  That Mile High air is definitely thinner.   The legalized weed can’t help.


----------



## trappedslider

Newest tank is done,it's an m48 walker bulldog

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 [/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pardon me while I vent a little:

Mom decided 3:09AM* was the perfect time to start a discussion about a cousin who is currently staying with us because he and his mom had a blowout.  After 20 minutes of texting about minutiae of the situation that seemed even LESS important at this time of day, I wandered off to talk to her face to face.

Mom thinks he listens to me more than her.  He does...about gaming, anime, food, etc.  About handling life challenges and social norms?  Coin toss.  Nonetheless, she wants me to tell him the same stuff she did a few days ago.  Which I did, a few days ago.  But she wants me to do it _again_.  In the morning.

I pointed out to her she and Dad own the house, not me- I have no real authority to lay down the law, as it were.  So Mom got huffy with _me_...and woke Dad up.  Short discussion occurred.

In case you’re wondering, NO!  The solution is NOT swapping households with my cousin.  Mom may be nuts, but my aunt is dangerous.  (IMHO, of course.)




* usually, I’m not asleep at that time, and she knows it.  But I was under the weather all weekend so I went to bed early (without telling her) and the topic was really unimportant to discuss RIGHT NOW- I was a tad peeved.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Newest tank is done,it's an m48 walker bulldog
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Looks good.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pardon me while I vent a little:
> 
> Mom decided 3:09AM* was the perfect time to start a discussion about a cousin who is currently staying with us because he and his mom had a blowout.  After 20 minutes of texting about minutiae of the situation that seemed even LESS important at this time of day, I wandered off to talk to her face to face.
> 
> Mom thinks he listens to me more than her.  He does...about gaming, anime, food, etc.  About handling life challenges and social norms?  Coin toss.  Nonetheless, she wants me to tell him the same stuff she did a few days ago.  Which I did, a few days ago.  But she wants me to do it _again_.  In the morning.
> 
> I pointed out to her she and Dad own the house, not me- I have no real authority to lay down the law, as it were.  So Mom got huffy with _me_...and woke Dad up.  Short discussion occurred.
> 
> In case you’re wondering, NO!  The solution is NOT swapping households with my cousin.  Mom may be nuts, but my aunt is dangerous.  (IMHO, of course.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * usually, I’m not asleep at that time, and she knows it.  But I was under the weather all weekend so I went to bed early (without telling her) and the topic was really unimportant to discuss RIGHT NOW- I was a tad peeved.




How are things now? Did you talk to your cousin?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> How are things now? Did you talk to your cousin?




Not really.  While his Mom is out of town for a week visiting his half-brothers & grandchildren, he’s at her house taking care of the pets and housesitting.  All I know is his schedule...”ish”.  Don’t know if he’s done any of the chores he should be doing that were previously undone- a partial precipitator to the whole kerfuffle.

The thing is, he is *24*.  He isn’t the most mature person his age, but he IS an adult.  There’s only so many times you can tell someone- especially adults- to do something before you sound like a nag, whether they’ve done the task or not.  And Mom and I _both_ talked to him about the chores before he went back over there.  Telling him again is more likely to be counterproductive.

Plus, after having him around here for a few weeks, we’ve gotten a good taste of some of the other contributing factors.  He’s basically spending every spare moment hanging with his friends.  He’s in 3 different RPG campaigns right now, and sometimes he doesn’t get home until after 1AM.*  It doesn’t interfere with his job because he usually works the closing shift, so that’s all good.  Supposedly, they’re considering cross-training him for a manage position.  

But if he oversleeps in the morning, he doesn’t get the trash or recycling out in time to be picked up.  If he’s dragging from yet another late-night session, leaves don’t get raked.  The lawn doesn’t get mowed.  And sometimes- both at his Mom’s and in our house- late night returns can set the pets to making noise.  That’s not good for those who DO work in the mornings.

Don’t get me wrong, his Mom overreacted _horribly_ to him missing a trash day (or whatever it was).  But we can’t keep shielding him from the consequences of his actions/inactions.  He has ADHD, not autism or something more serious.  There is no excuse.

Now, to his credit, he IS concerned about being a burden.  When things were OK with his Mom, he paid her some “rent”.  At our house, he’s told my folks he doesn’t want to eat too much of our food, so he eats out a lot at local fast food places.  Of course, that still means he’s misreading the concerns of those around him.  His money helps his Mom, but doing the chores helps much more.  And food is almost always present in our house in amounts INTENDED for sharing- his eating it is a non-issue.


* I was young once, and did my fair share of carousing, both gaming related and other.  Hell, I still do.  But I have a key to the house, and I don’t bestir the dogs because I come through the garage, not the front door.


----------



## Aeson

My family has been in your place. You try to help out family, often they take advantage. The worst ones take advantage of you then sow strife within the family. You and yours are doing right by helping him out. No matter how things turn out, you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Aeson

I might have a job. I interviewed with a pizza joint today. They said they wanted to try me out for a week. Last thing he said was that he would call me to let me know when to come in. It's been a long time since I've slapped out a pizza. Even then I wasn't that great at it. The schedule they mentioned was Sat-Wed nights. I hope they don't call me Saturday morning about starting that night. Call me on Monday. At least it'll be a slower night to get started. I guess the next few days will tell. In the mean time I'll keep looking.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;_UO-WTS6KUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UO-WTS6KUg[/video]

Best song in the game.


----------



## Aeson

I'm getting caught up on my National Geographic backlog. I just read something fascinating, corn may be affecting the weather. Scientists are looking at the amount of corn grown in the US and how it affects the climate. The hypothesis is the corn breathes in CO2 and breathes H2O which lowers the temperature and causes more rain.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Huh!


----------



## Aeson

It's the cow methane thing but with plants. Too many corn plants impacting the climate. They are exhaling water which evaporates, then forms clouds, then comes down as rain. I guess corn country is getting flooded with corn rain?

Maybe my explanation is crap. It's in the 9/18 issue under breakthroughs.

Wired did a much longer story on it.
https://www.wired.com/story/corn-fields-are-making-it-rain-more/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*sigh*_

I SO want to play in a superhero campaign again.  But my group isn’t exactly into those RPGs*.  The last supers game was one I ran in M&M, and it crashed after a few months.  The last time before _that_?  Maybe as early as the late 1990s.





* well, ANY at the mo- it’s been a couple years since I rolled the dice


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> It's the cow methane thing but with plants. Too many corn plants impacting the climate. They are exhaling water which evaporates, then forms clouds, then comes down as rain. I guess corn country is getting flooded with corn rain?
> 
> Maybe my explanation is crap. It's in the 9/18 issue under breakthroughs.
> 
> Wired did a much longer story on it.
> https://www.wired.com/story/corn-fields-are-making-it-rain-more/



I learned a looooong time ago that square meter for square meter, corn produces the most oxygen as well as the moisture.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _*sigh*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * well, ANY at the mo- it’s been a couple years since I rolled the dice



 its been 6 years+ for me


----------



## Aeson

It's been awhile for me too. Lasts supers game I played in was Champions. That was about 6 years ago. Early 2000s I played Heroes Unlimited.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I learned a looooong time ago that square meter for square meter, corn produces the most oxygen as well as the moisture.




I think future astronauts are going to be eating more corn. They have a fuel, food, oxygen, and water source in one plant. Why not plant them on ships?


----------



## Scott DeWar

They require ALOT of light, IIRC. I think i need a bio-engineer to be sure.


----------



## Scotley

Aeson said:


> I think future astronauts are going to be eating more corn. They have a fuel, food, oxygen, and water source in one plant. Why not plant them on ships?




I read somewhere Quinoa was more nutritionally complete and currently being studied by NASA.

Edit: Here's a video from the ISS of an astronaut cooking with Quinoa in space. http://www.esa.int/spaceinvideos/Vi...space_mackerel_quinoa_and_leek_cream_tortilla

NASA actually did a report on it back in 1993.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> They require ALOT of light, IIRC. I think i need a bio-engineer to be sure.



Space is full of light.  But I know watch you mean.


Scotley said:


> I read somewhere Quinoa was more nutritionally complete and currently being studied by NASA.
> 
> Edit: Here's a video from the ISS of an astronaut cooking with Quinoa in space. http://www.esa.int/spaceinvideos/Vi...space_mackerel_quinoa_and_leek_cream_tortilla
> 
> NASA actually did a report on it back in 1993.




Lurker 

If I can't spell or pronounce it, I ain't eatin it. Actually, I've eaten it, but didn't really care for it.


----------



## megamania

Ah hath a doe.  eh suks.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Ah hath a doe.  eh suks.




My Babel fish must be broken.


----------



## jonesy

Thought for the day (and possibly an unpopular opinion as well):

I really don't like watching Twitch. It's laggy, I always have problems with sound quality there (and the sound is laggy too), I dislike the chat (I don't know if I dislike the crowd, because I have serious problems following what's happening in the chat, so I've actually stopped reading it), I have trouble finding anything there ever, and I abhor the user interface.

Edit: forgot one. When there's someone who has a LOT of videos, I am unable to view all of them. I can see the arrows in the interface which supposedly take you to the other videos, but they don't do anything when I click them. When this happens I've tried switching to a different browser, but it doesn't help.


----------



## Aeson

Never used Twitch. Seen some YouTube of Twitch videos though. Not sure it's my scene. I can't give an opinion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never used it either.  Never HEARD of it, actually.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Never used Twitch. Seen some YouTube of Twitch videos though. Not sure it's my scene. I can't give an opinion.





Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never used it either.  Never HEARD of it, actually.



I love you guys.


----------



## Samcro

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wonder if he has a vice that’s been sucking his $$$?  Nose candy? Bitcoin Gambling?  Hookers?  Bitcoin?




If you have cryptos, All girls of the globe will be with you brother 
But bitcoin is suffring those days...


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Samcro said:


> If you have cryptos, All girls of the globe will be with you brother
> But bitcoin is suffring those days...


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I love you guys.



Aww shucks, ma'am. Tain't nuttin

I do know a woman named Pokimane is very popular. Popular enough she was able to rent a 3 million dollar mansion for a party. She must know how Twitch the right way.


Dannyalcatraz said:


>




He said crypto not Krypto. Sheesh


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Krypto is better, in every possible way.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I do know a woman named Pokimane is very popular. Popular enough she was able to rent a 3 million dollar mansion for a party. She must know how Twitch the right way.



I checked her on twitchmetrics and apparently she's already streamed 82 hours of content this month, and her viewers have watched her 716920 hours this month. That's how you get them ad moneys.


----------



## Aeson

And she does stuff like this. Looks like fun.
[video=youtube_share;274b-oQRP1o]https://youtu.be/274b-oQRP1o[/video]

I don't know how I feel about the balloons. It increases the DC on hide rolls. Me: I are hid. Balloons: No you ain't. *flaps in wind*


----------



## jonesy

"This is bad writing."

"This is a narrative choice I dislike."

It seems to me that people these day (intentionally or otherwise) get those two sentences mixed up.


----------



## Aeson

They don't get them mixed up. Everyone thinks you care about their opinion. I know people care for my opinion so much, I'm starting a Youtube channel to share my opinions with the world. Yeah, if I say it's bad writing, it's bad writing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> They don't get them mixed up. Everyone thinks you care about their opinion. I know people care for my opinion so much, I'm starting a Youtube channel to share my opinions with the world. Yeah, if I say it's bad writing, it's bad writing.




I think your post is bad writing.  No character development whatsoever- the protagonist remains unchanged and unchallenged throughout the narrative.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think your post is bad writing.  No character development whatsoever- the protagonist remains unchanged and unchallenged throughout the narrative.




Yet, it gets great audience reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rotton Tomato!!!


----------



## Aeson

They're throwing fruit at me. *ducks*


----------



## trappedslider

*throws you at fruit*


----------



## megamania

I eat fruit first


----------



## megamania

Reminds me a bit about the Matt Mercer thing.   I have some to dislike him because "If Matt says it- It's cannon" attitude I've run into.     And now he has 6+ million to do what ever he wants (animate his group's work).


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> I checked her on twitchmetrics and apparently she's already streamed 82 hours of content this month, and her viewers have watched her 716920 hours this month. That's how you get them ad moneys.




Must be nice.


----------



## megamania

To avoid the growing bitchin' mode I feel coming on..... went to the last Disability check.   You could I aced it as I nearly fell when standing and showing lack of flexibility in my back.

She wasn't impressed with my balance skills at all.

go figure.


----------



## megamania

Government will no doubt tell me to a find a job that involves laying on the floor (aka falling) and give aid to another pregnant teenager or druggie.


Yeah.... I'm off my meds.    Gotta buy some more Lithium before I really get cranky.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> *throws you at fruit*




Lift with your legs not your back. Might still need help.


----------



## Aeson

So I saw a Brownie dressed like a cookie today.lol A Girl Scout had what looked like a giant Samoa cookie on her front and back. I thought it was cute and creative. Made me smile.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;2ArMS3MSQwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ArMS3MSQwc&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## dragoner

Is this where everyone is posting pictures of Hivers?


----------



## Aeson

This is where you post anything you want.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> [video=youtube;2ArMS3MSQwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ArMS3MSQwc&feature=youtu.be[/video]




No 3 stooges SFX.


----------



## dragoner

Aeson said:


> This is where you post anything you want.




Thanks! I was just joking. 

TT: My space dice from gencon, now I just need some space pants and I'm all set.


----------



## Aeson

I just wanted to be welcoming. You're still new with 2 posts in the thread. 

Those dice are pretty cool. Anyone see the Cthulhu themed dice being advertised?


----------



## Scott DeWar

no on the dice, but I heard that Cthulhu had to make a sanity check when he encountered Chuck Norris


----------



## Graylion2018

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _*sigh*_
> 
> I SO want to play in a superhero campaign again.  But my group isn’t exactly into those RPGs*.  The last supers game was one I ran in M&M, and it crashed after a few months.  The last time before _that_?  Maybe as early as the late 1990s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * well, ANY at the mo- it’s been a couple years since I rolled the dice



Are open to non d20 systems?

If so Trinity Continuum setting Story Path system by Onyx Path Publishing releases this year and later with Aberrant. Also free or nearly free pdf floating around the web called More Than Human MtH simple and great. Champions, Mutants and Masterminds, Heros, Gurps, oh the newest Marvel Heroes game I say new maybe 5-6 years got great reviews and if memory serves it is by Hickman and Weis (Maybe) (Dragonlance). Whichever one that is Palladium love the options and flavor, do not like the system. 

Best regards


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Graylion2018 said:


> Are open to non d20 systems?
> 
> If so Trinity Continuum setting Story Path system by Onyx Path Publishing releases this year and later with Aberrant. Also free or nearly free pdf floating around the web called More Than Human MtH simple and great. Champions, Mutants and Masterminds, Heros, Gurps, oh the newest Marvel Heroes game I say new maybe 5-6 years got great reviews and if memory serves it is by Hickman and Weis (Maybe) (Dragonlance). Whichever one that is Palladium love the options and flavor, do not like the system.
> 
> Best regards




Thanks for the suggestions!  I actually have several of those and HERO is my favorite system, bar none.  

The problem lies with my current gaming group: not enough fans of the genre.  And I have no desire to find a MEW group at this time.  (That may change.)


----------



## Aeson

Heroes Unlimited is the Palladium game. I have more experience with it than other super hero style games. The system itself is ok. Character creation can be a bear. One thing I like about Palladium is they don't change the system and make you buy new books every few years. It's still the same game.


----------



## Graylion2018

Aeson said:


> Heroes Unlimited is the Palladium game. I have more experience with it than other super hero style games. The system itself is ok. Character creation can be a bear. One thing I like about Palladium is they don't change the system and make you buy new books every few years. It's still the same game.



I love the creative flavor of Kevin Siembieda, his settings, options, Rifts, Palladium, Heroes but the rules bother me. I wonder what the average length of a game turn for 1 player with 7 attacks is? I do agree the system has not changed drastically in many years. SDC (100) vs MDC (1).

Best regards


----------



## Aeson

It's not every day you see a helicopter in a Walmart parking lot.


Or taking off. 

Once it left so did a number of gawkers. It was like rush hour.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin is super creative, but his mechanics are terrible.  I used HERO to run a RIFTS csmpaign once for a group that had recently played RIFTS.  They preferred the HERO version.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That chopper looks to have the markings of a children's hospital on the side. That does not bode well.


----------



## Aeson

Children's hospital has a doctor's office here. I assume the child was at the office. It could have been they needed a doctor somewhere fast. Either case it involves a kid and is sad to think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

or a child needed to get to a hospital quick from the doctor's office


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Best possible spin: someone at the doctor’s office needed something from Wal-Mart _stat_!  Ideally, vitamin gummi bears.


----------



## megamania

The copter could have been worse.  Could have read "THANOS" on the tail.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

To
Help
Anyone
Needing
Other
Services

Right???


----------



## Aeson

"We'll be there in a snap"


----------



## megamania

Everyone has to start somewhere......


----------



## Aeson

VR bars are a thing. So you go to a bar IRL to go to virtual  bar? Do you hang with real people to hang with virtual people? I know people text others sitting next to them.


----------



## megamania

VR strip joints...…  revealing yet a secret.....


----------



## megamania

If we all were drinking at home while on EN World count a Digital bar?


----------



## megamania

I've heard Flat-Earth believers believe so all around the globe...….


----------



## megamania

and in other news.... Pamela Anderson announces she is running for president.... Both of them


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> and in other news.... Pamela Anderson announces she is running for president.... Both of them




With Tommy Lee as her President of Vice!


----------



## megamania

The heads of State are such a Motley Crue.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;rwgdkQUWg6g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwgdkQUWg6g[/video]

Usually there's something off with Batman cosplays, but I have to say they've found a really good looking bat for their music video. 

Edit: huh, Nerdist is blocked? It says you need to go to Youtube to see it? Or is it just me?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Playback on other websites has been disabled by video owner”, so not just you.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;TxYnHQyytEQ]https://youtu.be/TxYnHQyytEQ[/video]

Brits are the same way. Me ol mate Tom, would do pub crawls around Atlanta. I imagine he still does. He be a wee man, but he would out drink me. More than once we had to be asked to leave after close.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From what I have been told, the real drinking champs are the Finns.  When I was on a tour of Russia, I was told about how the Russians and Finnish Olympic teams were partying in a hotel bar.  At some point, the Russians left.

The next day, the Russians went back to the bar and found the Finns there.  “YoU beat us back here?” One Russian asked.

“We haven’t left yet.” replied the Finn...


----------



## jonesy

On the one hand it sounds like an exaggeration, but on the other it doesn't sound impossible either. I remember one gold winning team came back home so drunk they had trouble getting off their plane. A Finnish news site had video of it (I want to say 8 years ago?).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It was probably a combination of Finnish head games and a Russian cautionary tale, but it has enough of that grain (alcohol) of truth...


----------



## megamania

Catwoman Music Video was indeed half-way decent.


----------



## Aeson

At a job interview today the guy told me he had 3 interviews set up. I was the only one to show. Made me look better.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> At a job interview today the guy told me he had 3 interviews set up. I was the only one to show. Made me look better.




[video=youtube;QDe8-nAl4m0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDe8-nAl4m0[/video]

[video=youtube;jEzEsr0Mut8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEzEsr0Mut8&t=[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I had another interview today. If everything works out I start at Papa John's on Tuesday. I worked for them over 20 years ago. Never expected to be going back. But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good luck!


----------



## Aeson

With the way people drive today I need all the luck I can get. He told me the car topper has GPS and tracks everything, speeding, hard braking, etc. While working I can't go more than 3 mph over the speed limit. Going that slow could get me shot. Okay I'm being hyperbolic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> He told me the car topper has GPS and tracks everything, speeding, hard braking, etc.




Note to self: never use a stolen delivery vehicle to rob a bank.


----------



## jonesy

When did the news become super obsessive about who the current oldest person in the world is? Verifications, photos, video, interviews, "What's the secret to you not dying yet?", "What's your first memory?", "Do you remember World War Whatever?", "Did you meet Famous Past Celebrity?", "What do you think of Current Strange Trend?", "Did you hear about New Thing Happening Right Now?", "Are your relatives/friends/enemies alive?", "What was it like when you first tried Something Now Common But Once Upon A Time Brand New And Amazing?".


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;delT7mQhrQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=delT7mQhrQE[/video]

Has Vanessa Bayer ever broken character? Everyone cracks up except her.


----------



## jonesy

Oh my taffy scotch, I just found the best SNL playlist on Youtube. Every episode of Californians in chronological order.

The Californians


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> At a job interview today the guy told me he had 3 interviews set up. I was the only one to show. Made me look better.



Remember when I said this?


Aeson said:


> I had another interview today. If everything works out I start at Papa John's on Tuesday. I worked for them over 20 years ago. Never expected to be going back. But you gotta do what you gotta do.



And this?

Here's the latest. So I'm at the store trying on new pants for my new job when I get a call offering me the job from the first interview. I told him I had accepted another job offer. Guess what, that job didn't happen. I called the first guy back and ask if the offer was still good. He said maybe,  it was the lunch rush and he would have to call me back. 6 hours later he calls me to tell me they're going to move forward with the process. So if this one works out I'll be cookin some Popeye's chicken. Better yet, I'll be telling others to cook the chicken cuz I'll be a shift manager. I hope this works out. I don't know how much more I can take. Something has to break soon. My bad luck or my mind.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> When did the news become super obsessive about who the current oldest person in the world is? Verifications, photos, video, interviews, "What's the secret to you not dying yet?", "What's your first memory?", "Do you remember World War Whatever?", "Did you meet Famous Past Celebrity?", "What do you think of Current Strange Trend?", "Did you hear about New Thing Happening Right Now?", "Are your relatives/friends/enemies alive?", "What was it like when you first tried Something Now Common But Once Upon A Time Brand New And Amazing?".




People love babies, animals, and old people. Often feel good stories about one, or if they're real lucky, all three, make people feel better after all the bad news covered at the start of the news cast. 

At the same time people fear old age and death. A story of someone defying these makes people feel better about their chances of doing it. I don't want to get old. With my weight I was old in my 20s. It's only going to get worse. I have defied the odds thus far. If I make it another 20 years, it'll be a miracle. When they do it, it gives hope that maybe I can too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



Silly Carrey, tutus are for anime characters.

Wait, maybe Jim _is_ an anime character. That would explain soo much.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> People love babies, animals.




like teddy bears that play the drums?


----------



## Aeson

Exactly!


----------



## megamania

I defied the odds health until recently.     Now I getting Karma Payback x10.

every 3 weeks there is a clear difference in my health.   And either people don't care or they over act to it.

Very Odd.


----------



## Aeson

Hopefully you're feeling okay for now. 

I saw a Vermont license plate yesterday and thought of you.


----------



## Aeson

6 years ago today my dad passed away. My sister still has issues with it. It doesn't help that she is the one that found him. She was crying and said she sees his face when she closes her eyes, and all she wants to do is go back to bed. I told her she needs help. Counselling or something. She got upset with me, said it's been 6 years and she deserves to cry. I said yeah it's been 6 years. Time to get some help. She has teenagers to look after. A huband that WORKS for a living. The last time I saw my dad was the night before. I told him good night and that I'd see him in the morning. At that point he was so far gone I don't know if he heard me or understood me. I didn't think about it but someone told me that was probably the best last words short of I love you to have with a loved one. Maybe because our last contacts with him were so different she and I handle the day differently. My mom tries to stay busy to help keep the day out of her mind. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You’re probably right that she needs help.  We all grieve uniquely, but that seems _excessive_.  But I don’t have answers.

My Mom criticizes people who grieve like that...even though she herself still gets depressed every Christmas, decades after _her_ Mom died on that day while we were en route to celebrate with the family that year.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;aqVQj9I-Ca4]https://youtu.be/aqVQj9I-Ca4[/video]

Necromart or Prayers R Us, Necromart or Prayers R Us


----------



## Aeson

Spock: I like science.


----------



## megamania

As said.... All grieve differently.   When my Dad passed away it was 1am.  Family called and said okay and finished my shift.  People thought I was cold my dad passed in his sleep, suffering from Mesolomia (sp) and lived on morphin for the last two weeks of his life.
Mother built a shrine in his honor.   

When I pass (if predictions are correct within 15 months) I doubt there will be much commotion about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...WE will miss you, ya know.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...WE will miss you, ya know.




but our aim is getting better!


----------



## megamania

Horse shoes, grenades and nudes will work if close enough


----------



## Aeson

My hopes are the predictions are off and you have years left. We will miss you. You are a big part of the hive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Horse shoes, grenades and *nudes* will work if close enough




Was that a typo or wishful thinking?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My hopes are the predictions are off and you have years left. We will miss you. You are a big part of the hive.




Part of that depends on how ornery the patient is.  My maternal grandmother lived with cancer a decade after getting a “6 month to live” diagnosis.  She was such a tough old bird, I think Death kept deliberately misplacing his appointment reminders.  Think of that _Twilight Zone _episode with Robert Redford, but with RR finding his interests in Urban Pigeon Beauty Pageants to be _far_ more pressing business...


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> When I pass (if predictions are correct within 15 months) I doubt there will be much commotion about it.



Man, I sure hope you won't. And we would miss you.

My dad's aunt was told that she had two years left when she was 30. She finally passed away at 92. So, yeah.


----------



## Aeson

I showed a picture of the pokemon Ditto to my mom saying it looked like a wad of gum. She looked at it and said if it was green it would look like that thing on The Orville. I love my mom.lol


----------



## megamania

As a kid I often saw the future.  Silly things of no use.   As a kid I always felt age 50 was it.   I turn 50 this summer.   Thus the 15 months.

Hope its not true and a few years ago I would had ignored the memories.  But with the way my health is going.... hard to ignore these days.


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was your own prediction and not something from your doctors. You can make it happen by force of will or you can change it also by will. It's up to you. Hang in there buddy, you're not alone.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Oh my taffy scotch,  .. .. ..



that sounds incredibly delicious.



Aeson said:


> Remember when I said this? .. .. ... So if this one works out I'll be cookin some Popeye's chicken.



this  sounds incredibly delicious too



Aeson said:


> I saw a Vermont license plate yesterday and thought of you.



I was in the hospital from Sunday to Friday An I thought of you too.



trappedslider said:


> but our aim is getting better!






megamania said:


> Horse shoes, grenades and nudes will work if close enough



atom bomb too. you can be close with an atom bomb an hit the target.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Part of that depends on how ornery the patient is.  My maternal grandmother lived with cancer a decade after getting a “6 month to live” diagnosis.  She was such a tough old bird, I think Death kept deliberately misplacing his appointment reminders.  Think of that _Twilight Zone _episode with Robert Redford, but with RR finding his interests in Urban Pigeon Beauty Pageants to be _far_ more pressing business...



I spent the week hanging on to life at the local VA.


----------



## Aeson

Holy crap. Are you ok now?


----------



## Scott DeWar

really sore. the surgeries were rather invasive


----------



## Aeson

No race to the grave. Ain't no winner in that one. All I have to offer is sympathy and support. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## megamania

BAH-HAW=HAW-HAH!  Wrote Nudes instead of Nukes.       Guess you can figure where my mind goes when I not full of self-hurt.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;HdEd0A8Rmyw]https://youtu.be/HdEd0A8Rmyw[/video]

I found the most adorable couple on youtube. 

Something I've wondered about  The Eiffel tower. Is it the tallest structure in Paris? When I see video or pictures, it appears to be. Or is it just the tallest in the vicinity? Are there no skyscrapers?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> BAH-HAW=HAW-HAH!  Wrote Nudes instead of Nukes.       Guess you can figure where my mind goes when I not full of self-hurt.




We have known for years your mind is not in the gutter. It IS the gutter in which we all wallow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

if not for the gutter, our  minds would be homeless.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Something I've wondered about  The Eiffel tower. Is it the tallest structure in Paris? When I see video or pictures, it appears to be. Or is it just the tallest in the vicinity? Are there no skyscrapers?



There are scyscrapers, most of them in the La Défense business district (which is a little outside Paris actual), but none are taller than the Eiffel Tower. It almost seems like they have an unwritten rule not to build anything taller than it.


----------



## Aeson

Old people have 2 speeds when they drive. Snail's pace or FTL. My mom drives like she's trying to break the light barrier. Today, I don't know what happened, she started to pull off the road into a parking lot. She didn't see that the lot was a long a road, or the pickup truck that was coming at my side of the car. I yelled to look out. She stopped in front of the truck. Then she drove into the lot to turn around. Her focus was on the parking lot and turning around. She didn't notice the truck or anything. She said she could not see past my big head. I asked why bring my big head into this. My head had nothing to do with it until after I said look out and she stopped. At the angle of the side road she should have seen the truck through the windshield not my side window. At her point of entry she was between the truck and his stop sign. At the speeds we were both traveling I am lucky I am alive. He stopped just feet from hitting us. I think I need to drive from now on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We all lose focus sometimes.  I missed a _semi_ on my right back in the 1980s.  Fortunately, he honked, so I can admit to being embarrassingly bad at driving occasionally.

If occasional lapses become a _pattern_, *that’s* when you get concerned.


----------



## Aeson

Oh, I know. It happens to me too. Friday I had a truck in my blindspot as I tried to exit the interstate. There are other things I've noticed. That was just the scariest. Shook her up also, we went to a gas station and she asked me to drive us to her place. At that point we had a nice peaceful drive on a long country road that's becoming more commercial and less country every day.


----------



## Aeson

https://www.ajc.com/blog/radiotvtal...puty-nbc-council-dads/TGPH4GkNfdp3zJIfF3LZ1N/

This is a list of pilots for shows being filmed here in Georgia. The reason I posted it is the last two shows are Syfy shows. (Future) Cult Classic and Cypher. One show has Rachel Bilson, I'll watch anything with her. <3 Cypher sounds good. I look forward to it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So. Once more unto the breach dear friends. Just got home from the VA ER. No infection, but according to all of my clues, I did not waste anyone's time despite being a false alarm.


----------



## Aeson

The ER staff are probably annoyed, but false alarms are good. You should always treat it as the real thing just to be safe. I'm glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I almost openly wept.


----------



## Aeson

I openingly wept over losing 40 dollars last night. I can't afford to lose a single dollar, losing 40 is heart breaking.


----------



## Aeson

I spent over3 hours waiting for the district manager to show up. 1 hour talking to him and filling out paperwork. I got paid for doing nothing. Wednesday the work starts. Yay?


----------



## Aeson

Listening to Braves v Cubs. The Braves just took a 5-0 lead. Prior to this the announcer commented that he was surprised The Cubs haven't scored yet. My thought was you answered your own question. It's the Cubs.


----------



## Aeson

I am beat. Tomorrow I have to go to regular location to close. Friday it's back to the training location to open. Short turn around time. 

Today I mostly cleaned but I did learn the chicken cooking process. Making batter, season chicken, batter and flour chicken, then cook. I still need some practice. I'm not used to working with deep fryers. I'm a little nervous around them. I told the cook I've seen too many action movies where folks end up in the oil or have it thrown on them. I have a healthy respect for boiling oil.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Little known fact: the boiling oil pot was one of the primo stations in castle defense, mainly because of the fried chicken.  (Sometimes rabbit.). Commander (not colonel) Ken Tucker was famous for tying anything before he settled on his chicken recipe.

Of course since one of the several spices he used was salt- and the rest were pretty exotic and expensive- he eventually got executed for stealing from the castle’s stores.


----------



## Aeson

I was informed that as a manager I don't get a break. I'm expected to stay in the back to keep an eye on things. I can't take a few minutes to sit in the dining room and rest? I am hourly like the crew. GM and assistant mangers are salaried. I can understand it more with them. I did a little research. I thought law required breaks but not in my state. I can take a few minutes when things are slow. But I figured that's when I do any paperwork I may have to do. I did get some time to sit and eat today. I have a lot to get used to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like grab and go-go-go in the workplace for you.  Just don’t stand in front of the customer with a leg in your mouth telling then “Wff out uff legs.”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Little known fact: the boiling oil pot was one of the primo stations in castle defense, mainly because of the fried chicken.  (Sometimes rabbit.). Commander (not colonel) Ken Tucker was famous for tying anything before he settled on his chicken recipe.
> 
> Of course since one of the several spices he used was salt- and the rest were pretty exotic and expensive- he eventually got executed for stealing from the castle’s stores.



Nice story, bro.
I think you're pulling our drumsticks with this one.


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks like grab and go-go-go in the workplace for you.  Just don’t stand in front of the customer with a leg in your mouth telling then “Wff out uff legs.”




I am not a barbarian. Besides it's in the handbook to not do that. 

I cracked up the district manager. We're supposed to walk around and check in on customers. He was setup at one of the tables working. I walked up and ask how his meal was, and if he needed anything. My skills are more customer service than managing people or cooking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pulling drumsticks?  ME?


----------



## Scott DeWar

just got home from a 3 day stay in the VA.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> just got home from a 3 day stay in the VA.




What kind of parts do we need so this doesn't keep happening? I got an old water hose that doesn't have too many holes. A water pump from an old Buick. Car battery with acid still in it. I think we can find some slightly used filters and some bellows. We can rig a kickstand if you're having trouble staying upright. 


I kid because I care. Keep us updated on how you're doing. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> What kind of parts do we need so this doesn't keep happening? I got an old water hose that doesn't have too many holes. A water pump from an old Buick. Car battery with acid still in it. I think we can find some slightly used filters and some bellows. We can rig a kickstand if you're having trouble staying upright.
> 
> 
> I kid because I care. Keep us updated on how you're doing. Hang in there, my friend.




[video=youtube;bGO57y4td-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGO57y4td-c[/video]


(Except we’re talking more like The $67.50 Man.)


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> [video=youtube;bGO57y4td-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGO57y4td-c[/video]
> 
> 
> (Except we’re talking more like The $67.50 Man.)




[video=youtube;EoKwX5fLJ5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoKwX5fLJ5E[/video]


----------



## megamania

In today's world, Six Million is a heart transplant and Botox.      We need the...… Six BILLION dollar man...…

Instead of one eye, one arm and two legs we include Wi-Fi, Computer Hacking finger input (literal Thumb Drive) and some other neat things like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Thumb drive”... : D

[video=youtube;I8nonWmNhjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8nonWmNhjI[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I'd like to see adjustable breast implants. Season to taste depending on partner. Just to be fair, I'll also accept adjustable penis implants.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'd like to see adjustable breast implants. Season to taste depending on partner. Just to be fair, I'll also accept adjustable penis implants.


----------



## Aeson

I meant for myself. What did YOU mean?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Misery shared is misery lessened.  I can’t touch y’all’s stories, but...

Late last week, I had a gout flare-up in my right knee.  This is unusual in the sense that gout usually affects the toes & ankles, but not me!  Only the right knee for this special flower.

In the last few hours of the flare-up, my diverticulitis decided it wanted to join the fun.  In 24 hours, I experienced a girth increase due to intestinal bloat roughly equivalent to a couple weeks of pregnancy.  I’ve basically been out of comission for the past few days.  However, as of yesterday morning, things started to clear.

...so my ALLERGIES decided to kick me while I was down, starting this morning!  Nothing like coughing and sneezing when your entire lower abdomen is in pain, as I’m sure some here can relate.

Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I meant for myself. What did YOU mean?



Somehow k that _didn’t _improve things.


----------



## Aeson

"I come with interchangeable parts"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> "I come with interchangeable parts"




Still needing the eye bleach!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Still needing the eye bleach!




Still trying to see where this is my problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I'd like to see adjustable breast implants. Season to taste depending on partner. Just to be fair, I'll also accept adjustable penis implants.



TMI. by the way, there are pumps for "genitalia enhancement."


Aeson said:


> I meant for myself. What did YOU mean?






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Somehow, that _didn’t _improve things.






Aeson said:


> "I come with interchangeable parts"






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Still needing the eye bleach!



and brain bleach


Aeson said:


> Still trying to see where this is my problem.



you started this!




Dannyalcatraz said:


> Misery shared is misery lessened.  I can’t touch y’all’s stories, but...
> 
> Late last week, I had a gout flare-up in my right knee.  This is unusual in the sense that gout usually affects the toes & ankles, but not me!  Only the right knee for this special flower.
> 
> In the last few hours of the flare-up, my diverticulitis decided it wanted to join the fun.  In 24 hours, I experienced a girth increase due to intestinal bloat roughly equivalent to a couple weeks of pregnancy.  I’ve basically been out of comission for the past few days.  However, as of yesterday morning, things started to clear.
> 
> ...so my ALLERGIES decided to kick me while I was down, starting this morning!  Nothing like coughing and sneezing when your entire lower abdomen is in pain, as I’m sure some here can relate.
> 
> Fun, fun, fun!



So sorry to know of this. I feel like we are like Job and his buddies covered in sack cloth and ashes and using pot shards on our boils.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mine is a pretty transient- if intermittent and painful- set of issues.  For the most part, nothing that would interfere with holding down a job or some such.  An occasional inconvenience.

But ganging up on me?  This week was more like having a case of the flu!


----------



## Aeson

I am so miserable. My back hurts like hell. It's hot as hell. I'm exhausted as hell. I can't get comfortable enough to sleep. I was at work until after midnight. Maybe could have left sooner but I was in so much pain and tired I had to keep taking breaks, much to the frustration of the manager. I think she got tired of me so she finished up my part of the cleaning. And I get to do it all over again tomorrow. 4 days in and they had me working as the cook by myself. More than once the manager had to help. I don't know what I was thinking getting into this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeez- it sounds like they tossed you into the deep end!


----------



## Aeson

I told the district manager I wasn't ready. He agreed. then said we didn't have a choice. The restaurant is way understaffed. We were short 1 person tonight. It made things harder for everyone.  Most times the manager acts as a floater helping where needed. Kind of takes away from being in charge. She's elbows deep in chicken and flour, all the sudden a customer has a problem. She has to stop and tend to the customer. At least no one brought back under cooked chicken like yesterday. I put too much breading so the chicken didn't cook all the way through.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;u9SS95q2kpg]https://youtu.be/u9SS95q2kpg[/video]
Always two there are. A master and an apprentice. 

But which one is he?


----------



## Scott DeWar

puked again last night. just trying to re-hydrate with small sips of water.


----------



## Aeson

Visited a Chipotle recently?


----------



## Scott DeWar

nope, not for over a month.

Oh, by the way, I am sending you some thunderstorms right now.


----------



## Aeson

Check your tracking number. The shipment never arrived.


----------



## Aeson

I get my first paycheck on Friday and I have the day off. I'm thinking about going to a movie.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;Nj0TPNpWxZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj0TPNpWxZo[/video]


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;8T_ztm42YoE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T_ztm42YoE[/video]

I just gotta mention this brilliant new Youtube channel called Girlfriend Reviews. It's brilliant. Did I say that already?


----------



## Aeson

how about a channel that reviews girlfriends?


----------



## Aeson

I've been using an older Android tablet. At 7" I can set it on my steering wheel while parked. I'm considering getting a newer cheap one to replace the one I have. It's battery is going, and it shuts down apps I'm trying to use due to low memory. The one I'm looking at. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/RCA-Voya...yboard-Case-Android-OS/53990889?selected=true

At a later time I'd like to get a better one(more expensive).


----------



## Aeson

I'm worried. I realize cleaning is part of the restaurant business. It's not easy to be on my feet for hours and do a lot of physical stuff like cleaning. I've been told more than once this job might not be the right job for me. I can do other parts of the job. I can even get the cleaning done. I just need more time. Let me sit and rest, to catch my breath, regain my energy. I perform poorly on this one aspect. I really haven't been given a chance to do other parts of the manager job. Let me take some orders and interact with the customer. Sadly, the end of the night cleaning falls on the cook and manager. I need this job, at least until I can find something better. I hope I don't screw this up.

I've been off for nearly 2 hours. I am so sore and tired. I need a bed, not my car seat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stay strong!

No question, the job may not be right for you.  Only you can be sure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had a weird dinner tonight with a long-time buddy from my HS class.

He admitted to participating in a blackface incident _in an elective class_ at our school.  No record of it is known to exist, but it’s been eating at him for the past several decades.  I didn’t even know it had happened.  

But I told him that I had always considered him one of the best of us, and pointed out he was the only person EVER to talk to me about it...or the even worse things that happened there.  That speaks to his true character.  To my mind, the adult in charge was the source of the crucial failure.  And if it happened once, did it happen any other times?  _And some of the former students are now part of its current teaching staff & administration._

We discussed the possibility of talking to our school’s current administration to educate against future repetitions or similar behavior.

On top of that, he revealed that the most conservative voice in our class had come out and is currently engaged.  When I say “conservative”, let me say that his graduation speech embarrassed the guest speaker and pissed off the Bishop so much you could see him chewing out the Headmaster in real time.  His coming out was mind blowing, yes, but it suddenly made some of his puzzling actions in those days make more sense.


----------



## megamania

Mongolian Metal?

https://www.facebook.com/tonedeafmu.../UzpfSTE1NzY3NTQ5MjA6MTAyMTI4NTcwMzI1NzIwNjM/


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I get my first paycheck on Friday and I have the day off. I'm thinking about going to a movie.




Shazam was very good.  Hellboy comes out this week.   Rumors of some other superhero movie in two weeks.


----------



## megamania

Seems the Hive is hurting.   See the lawyer today to make some headway with Disability.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just got out of the hospital .. .. .. again.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> just got out of the hospital .. .. .. again.




Ask if they have a reward program for frequent fliers. 


Looks like I had reason to worry. I was written up today.  The district manager said he talked to his boss about me, and that he was required to write me up. He told me not to worry about it, and that he had my back. What started the conversation is he had me cooking again because he was not confident I was where I should be. I should have had it mastered in 3 days. I think I am on day 6. Tomorrow I am expected to help train a new cook. By Saturday morning I should be ready to move on to the next stage. After our talk I was performing better. I even managed to take fewer sit down breaks. I also made time to talk to the general manager, because she had concerns she voiced to district manager. I wanted to acknowledge her concerns and address them. People skills, that's where my strengths lay. I ramble when I'm nervous, yet I was able to communicate with my bosses. 

Added bonus, I flexed my managerial muscles and got one of the young crew members to wash dishes. Not only did she do it but she washed most of what was in the sinks. I only expected her to wash a few then blow it off. I was impressed. I made sure to thank her for what she had done. 

Tonight was full of highs and lows. I think I made it clear I am willing and able to improve.


----------



## Scotley

Aeson said:


> Ask if they have a reward program for frequent fliers.
> 
> 
> Looks like I had reason to worry. I was written up today.  The district manager said he talked to his boss about me, and that he was required to write me up. He told me not to worry about it, and that he had my back. What started the conversation is he had me cooking again because he was not confident I was where I should be. I should have had it mastered in 3 days. I think I am on day 6. Tomorrow I am expected to help train a new cook. By Saturday morning I should be ready to move on to the next stage. After our talk I was performing better. I even managed to take fewer sit down breaks. I also made time to talk to the general manager, because she had concerns she voiced to district manager. I wanted to acknowledge her concerns and address them. People skills, that's where my strengths lay. I ramble when I'm nervous, yet I was able to communicate with my bosses.
> 
> Added bonus, I flexed my managerial muscles and got one of the young crew members to wash dishes. Not only did she do it but she washed most of what was in the sinks. I only expected her to wash a few then blow it off. I was impressed. I made sure to thank her for what she had done.
> 
> Tonight was full of highs and lows. I think I made it clear I am willing and able to improve.




Awesome. As a member of management for many years I have to tell  you that employees who know how to take criticism and strive to learn from the advise we give are by far the most valuable. Every employee (and manager) makes mistakes. The ones who learn from it and try to never make the same mistake twice are the best. The ones who can't own up to their mistakes are frustrating as hell. The ones who seem to always have some crisis that makes them late or worse yet call off and who have a 100 excuses why they didn't do what they were supposed too are why what hair I have left is gray. At this point there are so many other jobs in our area, most folks would rather quit than take correction. I need 52 more caregivers willing to show up for $10 an hour (which is considered a living wage here) and I literally can't find them. I would pay more, but we get paid by the state and they only pay us so much to do what we do. That's all there is. The labor shortage is killing us.  Anyway, forgive the rant. All I really intended to say is your response is exactly what managers like to see.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow. I am tired from today's activities, but all that you do as a manger i in training makes me exhausted.


----------



## Aeson

They hired a new cook. It made things easier for me, or I thought so. He did the dishes as expected but got on my case, he felt incorrectly he was doing all the work. I actually did some of the other cleaning he would have been expected to do. He started yelling that he was going to get pissed. I wasn't going to take the bait. I tried to calm him down. It wasn't gonna happen. I realized he didn't see everything that happened while he was washing dishes. Did I take breaks? Yes, but I tried to get other things done. I need to talk to this guy about it. I'm not sure what do say. I don't think it's clear to him which one of us is the manager in training. He had his ideas on how things should be done and who should do them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

its raining .. .. .. again

I am out of the hospital .. .. .. .. still  !  !  !


----------



## megamania

Rewatching all of the MCU movies in order of release as a warm up to the next movie.  Up to Thor II.  Got thru Iron Man III which some reason doesn't do it for me.   Even the Extremis comicbook was just okay to me.

Beyond that.... almost done rewriting Tyr (of Darksun) into 3.5.  Urik is possibly next.

Depression is kicking my ass.   Had an "Introvesion" last night as family talked about it and other issues.   Didn't make me feel any better.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Rewatching all of the MCU movies in order of release as a warm up to the next movie.  Up to Thor II.  Got thru Iron Man III which some reason doesn't do it for me.   Even the Extremis comicbook was just okay to me.



I finished that up last night,now I'm ready for endgame

[video=youtube;I8BobmZglOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8BobmZglOk[/video] 
[video=youtube;UYAnkdhe9KE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYAnkdhe9KE[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Over the last several weeks I have been going through James bond and Indiana Jones.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Ask if they have a reward program for frequent fliers.



I forgot to respond to this, but I actually did ask about this .. .. .. .. ..they discontinued this program 2 years ago.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Over the last several weeks I have been going through James bond and Indiana Jones.




Jones was last month.   Been a while since I sat through all the Bond movies..... maybe after Antman & Wasp


----------



## megamania

Was hoping to see the new Hellboy but I'll wait for viewers responses.   Critics are tearing it apart.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Over the last several weeks I have been going through James bond and Indiana Jones.




none of the streaming services I sub to have the bond movie I wanna watch "A View to Kill"


----------



## megamania

Need to get around to working on Storyhours again.    Just not motivated.


----------



## megamania

Need to work on painting figures again.  Hands have not been shaking like they were.....


----------



## Aeson

Maybe those things can help you take your mind off your woes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> none of the streaming services I sub to have the bond movie I wanna watch "A View to Kill"



 Do you have Netflix? I just watched it a couple hours ago


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Do you have Netflix? I just watched it a couple hours ago




oh,it's on netflix? last I checked it wasn't but that was a month or so ago


----------



## Aeson

They had a number of Bond movies but they're on the way out now. 

If you didn't know, some sites list programs coming and going on Netflix for the upcoming month. Do a search for coming to Netflix in April for example. Or do a search for leaving Netflix


----------



## megamania

No Netflix, DC Universe or Disney when released.


----------



## megamania

Watching Guardians of The Galaxy.  Never picked up on until now (about the 6th time watching it).  The alien Peter was sleeping with is Berite…. An Incredible Hulk character.  She was making a movie about him.


----------



## megamania

Disney is over-loading the Marvel Universe.  Hawkeye, Hulk, Vision+S Witch and more..... No money but ….Damn!


----------



## Aeson

Latest work drama. I have decided to step down as a manager. I'm not ready. The district manager was testing me again today. He wanted to see if I could handle cooking a lunch rush by myself. I heard him tell another not to help me. He kept the regular cook busy with other things. After we talked about it I asked what our options were. He said he can make me a crew member at Canton. Then said something about being a cook. So I'm going from a full time shift manager to a part time cook. Fewer hours and less pay. Yet the pros out weigh the cons. Mainly the location is on the same street I'm living on. It's less than 2 miles as opposed to 22 miles. It might give me more time to work on my own business ideas. 

What do you think of the name; My Own Personal Geek


----------



## megamania

Drop ten and punt


----------



## megamania

What is possibly "My Own personal Geek"?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> What is possibly "My Own personal Geek"?




A computer repair business. In time I want to offer other services. Setting up AV equipment, cell phone repair, data recovery.


----------



## megamania

Nice.

Do long distance work... say to Vermont?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Nice.
> 
> Do long distance work... say to Vermont?




Might be able to do an online or phone consultation. I do have a friends and family discount.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Latest work drama. I have decided to step down as a manager. I'm not ready. The district manager was testing me again today. He wanted to see if I could handle cooking a lunch rush by myself. I heard him tell another not to help me. He kept the regular cook busy with other things. After we talked about it I asked what our options were. He said he can make me a crew member at Canton. Then said something about being a cook. So I'm going from a full time shift manager to a part time cook. Fewer hours and less pay. Yet the pros out weigh the cons. Mainly the location is on the same street I'm living on. It's less than 2 miles as opposed to 22 miles. It might give me more time to work on my own business ideas.
> 
> What do you think of the name; My Own Personal Geek




Tough decision, but sometimes, a strategic retreat is exactly what you need.

What about Geek On Demand?  (G.O.D.  )


----------



## Aeson

As an atheist, do I have to disbelieve in myself?lol

We both agreed this didn't have to be the end. I just need time to work my way up to management.


----------



## megamania

Flooding is getting a bit crazy in Arlington.  I watched a fully grown 40ft long tree complete with its roots go down the river in front of my house this mourning.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Crap..  

 Of all the things I might have thought would happen today, Notre Dame going up in flames like a defective 1970's-era fake X-mas tree was not one of them...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s not a total loss, happily.  Some of the statuary had been removed last week, and they said some stuff had been rescued today (but didn’t specify what).


----------



## Aeson

where will they play football next season?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> where will they play football next season?




Notre Dame in france.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Notre Dame in france.



Oh
Is the hunchback ok?


----------



## Scott DeWar

last heard he was in the bell tower


----------



## Aeson

I got my new tablet today. I like it, but the onscreen keyboard is missing some punctuation marks. It has a keyboard attachment, but that doesn't help when the tablet is propped on my steering wheel and in the dark.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> last heard he was in the bell tower




And shots rang out across the university campus.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Flooding is getting a bit crazy in Arlington.  I watched a fully grown 40ft long tree complete with its roots go down the river in front of my house this mourning.




Maybe it was an Ent out for a swim.


----------



## Aeson

i foud some dino skeleton toys at the store. i thought they would make good gaming mnis. they were a dollar a piece.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;NnuM8VCZJlE]https://youtu.be/NnuM8VCZJlE[/video]
I found it odd the signs for Passover and cracker are the same. May have something to do with unlevened bread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> And shots rang out across the university campus.



sorry, but this is not texas.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry, but this is not texas.




Damn but Paris is in Texas.


----------



## Aeson

I had to install a new onscreen keyboard. The other one is for that bird squawking outside.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Damn but Paris is in Texas.



many states have a Paris, well heck your neighbor, Tennessee, has a Paris, as does Missouri. But I refer to the Paris in France, and not the Notre Dam in Indiana.


----------



## Aeson

I suppose you're going to tell me Rome is in  France and not Georgia.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ooh... My Reaper Miniatures Bones 4 Kickstarter stuff just received postage today... I haz toyz incoming.


----------



## Aeson

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Aeson

My first gaming purchase since going back to work is Magic the Gathering cards.  A deck, two boosters, and a commander card for $15.98 at Walmart. Not bad.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Ooh... My Reaper Miniatures Bones 4 Kickstarter stuff just received postage today... I haz toyz incoming.




New addition to the Jack family


----------



## megamania

I miss work and having spending money


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I miss work and having spending money




Me too.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;F0w0EqKfij8]https://youtu.be/F0w0EqKfij8[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I suppose you're going to tell me Rome is in  France and not Georgia.




first of all, rome is what you do when wandering aimlessly, and second of all, Georgia is located near turkey and the black sea. see attached pic.


----------



## Morrus

Aeson said:


> I suppose you're going to tell me Rome is in  France and not Georgia.




It’s definitely not in France.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> first of all, rome is what you do when wandering aimlessly, and second of all, Georgia is located near turkey and the black sea. see attached pic.




I actually worked with a guy from Georgia once. We delivered pizza at the same place. He claimed to be able to sense police, and it allowed him to avoid speed traps.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;Mni6y_KtsRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mni6y_KtsRw[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I saw van with these little gun stickers, and it read "my family" above it. It had your requisite assault rifles, shotgun, and pistol for the baby. I started to wonder if the pistol was a girl. Then this song came to mind.
[video=youtube_share;wh5jfvNOwK0]https://youtu.be/wh5jfvNOwK0[/video]


----------



## Aeson

If your hunk of junk pickup truck is so jacked up you have to climb into it to see the problem with the engine, you might be a redneck.

I watched this guy, who is not short, climb up on the grill and kneel on the radiator to reach the back of the engine.


----------



## trappedslider

so last week, I went on vacation and hung out with some family from California. We met in Arizona and took in the grand canyon and then some sights around Tuscon like the Titan Missile Museum. I even got to turn the launch key. [video=dailymotion;x76b3vm]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x76b3vm[/video] full album here https://imgur.com/gallery/jipqY49


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was cool!


----------



## trappedslider

It was funny, when the guide was asking for a volunteer to turn the key he said "Have any of you seen that old movie wargames?" and I totally went all Katniss with shooting my hand up in the air.


----------



## Aeson

So if nuclear war broke out we can blame you?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> So if nuclear war broke out we can blame you?




No.....I was only following orders.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is what ALL the war criminals claim.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> That is what ALL the war criminals claim.




Would, "I didn't know what I was doing" be better?


----------



## Aeson

Ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Ignorance is not an excuse.




I bet he didn’t know that.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet he didn’t know that.




Ignorance of ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## trappedslider

fine..I admit..I didn't care what happened after I turned the key..some men jsut want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Aeson

See, that fits my belief that the gluten free people will be the end of the world. They want the world to look like their intestines.


----------



## Aeson

I think Popeyes was a bust. I was never called about working as a cook at the different location. I spoke to the manager. She said she was told about me but that was it. She said she might be able to give me 3 nights a week. I said I could work with that. She said she had to talk to the district manager. I'm waiting to hear back from her too. 

In the meantime I have an interview Friday. Maybe that place is willing to work with me. Here's a question, is it wrong to promote my side hustle at the interview? I should have my new business cards by that time.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> See, that fits my belief that the gluten free people will be the end of the world. They want the world to look like their intestines.




I'm not one of those gluten free people...I'm just a guy who was given a launch key to a nuclear missile


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I'm not one of those gluten free people...I'm just a guy who was given a launch key to a nuclear missile




Maybe you're the guy in the Fallout game that set up the teddy bears like some weird Johnny Appleseed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I think Popeyes was a bust. I was never called about working as a cook at the different location. I spoke to the manager. She said she was told about me but that was it. She said she might be able to give me 3 nights a week. I said I could work with that. She said she had to talk to the district manager. I'm waiting to hear back from her too.
> 
> In the meantime I have an interview Friday. Maybe that place is willing to work with me. Here's a question, is it wrong to promote my side hustle at the interview? I should have my new business cards by that time.




I’d shy away from mentioning the side hustle unless there’s an absolutely great reason for doing so.  For instance, if the interviewer mentions having some technical difficulty, it would be fair to say that you do some tech troubleshooting, and you’d be happy to examine the problem.  So no smoke blowing or self-aggrandizing, though, just factual info.


----------



## Scott DeWar

first day last night that I walked a mile after work since the surgery. I felt it today at work.


----------



## Aeson

Did your doctor say you could start exercising again? Don't over do it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Somebody shoot me...


(Not for any particular reason... I'm just bored and started wondering if I'm actually bulletproof.)


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Somebody shoot me...
> 
> 
> (Not for any particular reason... I'm just bored and started wondering if I'm actually bulletproof.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just to be safe, you should test your bulletproof hypothesis incrementally: start with someone trying to bean you with a .22 bullet.  If that hurts, stop.  If it doesn’t, move up in caliber.


----------



## Aeson

Listening to non fans talk about The Avengers or comics in general is painful. On the radio this morning I heard questions like Aquaman is one of these guys, right? No, he's one of the Superman guys. And Batman kills, he killed Zod by breaking his neck.


----------



## megamania

One of the most embarrassing moments in my life was two years ago I took two non-comicbook / DnD people to a shop 3 hours away.   You know- Road trip.    They were talking half-truths as they thought they knew it in the comicbook store so the point where the shop keeper was smirking and eyeing me.     Oh the pain.

In the DnD shop, it took them nearly 20 minutes but they had to find something "satanic" on the shelves to prove my hobby had satanic connections.

Happily.... they moved south before I had to dig two holes in the woods.


----------



## megamania

Avengers Sunday.

Been staying away from the internet to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Avengers Sunday.
> 
> Been staying away from the internet to avoid spoilers.




I kill Thanos in the conservatory with my super sonic mega blast.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I kill Thanos in the conservatory with my super sonic mega blast.




but....but then who did I kill in the dining room with the rope and colonel Mustard?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> but....but then who did I kill in the dining room with the rope and colonel Mustard?




We haven't seen Dog Moon in awhile....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Did your doctor say you could start exercising again? Don't over do it.



I can do as much as I can stand pain-wise * EXCEPT! * lifting is at a maximum of 10 lbs


----------



## Aeson

No need to yell. I'm just looking out for you. I guess you know what your current limit is. Maybe don't walk a full mile just yet. Each day or maybe every other day go a little farther.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the yelling was from the doctors to me.

in other news .. .. ..



got something done today!


----------



## Aeson

Char broiled lungs with onions. Yum yum. I know, I know, it's not lungs. That's just what looks like. One of those anti smoking commercials.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Scott DeWar

flank steak, actually


----------



## Aeson

Finally a church sign I agree with.

Thou shall not steal, unless you're a Brave on 1st base.


----------



## trappedslider

so this happened to my car


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking at.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is that your coolant reservoir and it is missing a hose?


----------



## Aeson

Or did it split open? I've had that happen.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Or did it split open? I've had that happen.




it split open


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> it split open




Yay I win!  You have an older Jeep Cherokee? That's what I had, and was told it was a common problem.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Yay I win!  You have an older Jeep Cherokee? That's what I had, and was told it was a common problem.




*hands you a cookie* It's a 2013 Chevrolet Sonic LT


----------



## Aeson

Cookie! Nom nom nom


Game of Thrones proves it's possible to do D&D as a show. So where is my D&D series?


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> but....but then who did I kill in the dining room with the rope and colonel Mustard?




any other movie that premiered this week


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Cookie! Nom nom nom
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones proves it's possible to do D&D as a show. So where is my D&D series?




After raising over 10 million for an animated show by Critical Roll, I'm sure more movie people are looking into this now.


----------



## megamania

Avengers: End Games was very good especially if you have been watching the movies as they came out.   VERY VERY emotionally rewarding and at times jarring.

I won't give away anything.


----------



## megamania

In other good news- I have a DnD group again!

Doing 3.5 Dark Sun.    Couple of people whom have never played Darksun.    Can't wait for them to discover what cacti can do here  (insert evil DM laughter and giggles)


----------



## megamania

Sent in my Disability appeal though the lawyer strongly suggested nothing will come of it since I am under 50.   Already planning a new appeal in court when I turn 50 this July.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;ggqkYwiqnJ4]https://youtu.be/ggqkYwiqnJ4[/video]

I kept waiting for the cute chick to show up like in the Jedi video.


----------



## Aeson

Antivaxxers that don't immunize their children need to be tried as terrorists engaging in bio warfare.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> but....but then who did I kill in the dining room with the rope and colonel Mustard?




  You killed Colonel Mustard, remember? You tripped and hit your head on the pipe wrench. Twice. And somehow accidentally got the rope wrapped around the Colonel's neck _thirteen times_ while you were unconscious...

(Not that I'd know firsthand, or anything.. Because I definitely wasn't there, and certainly wasn't the one who sent the video to the police...)


 In other news, I went down to the car dealership yesterday to get the dealer plate taken off and my regular plates put on...
Only to discover that some knucklehead had hijacked the dealer plate off the back of my car sometime in the previous day and a half while I wasn't looking... 
I hadn't parked it anywhere where I would have needed to approach it from behind, so I had no idea the damn thing was gone.

Fortunately the dealership is the owner of the plate, so they get to go file the official report and deal with that crap.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was in the parlor with miss Scarlet who is fine and divine.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I was in the parlor with miss Scarlet who is fine and divine.




We know you like the cougars. You were with Mrs. Peacock.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am meeting her later . . . . . and she and I are very close to the same age.


----------



## Aeson

I heard Avengers: Endgame was so good, Michael J Fox sat still through the whole thing.


----------



## megamania

Avengers was good.


----------



## megamania

Heh.... 17.001 posts.      With all the crashes over the uears I would possibly be over 24,000..... who's counting


----------



## Aeson

There used to be folks here that would find this fascinating. The Faithless Forum took place in Texas last weekend. It was put together by the atheist YouTube community. They had people from the US, UK, and Canada. It was neat watching some of the videos some of them made. Some people I watched separately were in the same place. Some good collaboration videos.


----------



## megamania

Silly aliens


----------



## Aeson

I'm not an alien. I was born here.


----------



## megamania

Alien (native)
born in Hollywood but blends in perfectly.


----------



## Aeson

This morning I found a rat in the toilet at my mom's place. At first I thought it was a big clump of hair. Nope not a clump of hair. I went to tell my mom about it. She asked if it was a big one. I said it's big enough I'm calling it a rat and not a mouse. She grabbed a plastic bag and fished it out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeeks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

the dirty rat got sacked, huh?


----------



## Aeson

What sucks, is it was already dead. I didn't get XP for killing it. When I looted the body all I found was a torn ear and broken tooth.


----------



## jonesy

On friday I got a card (like an actual card in my mailbox, not an email or anything) for what basically amounts to an invitation to a high school reunion (lukio, I think that's high school level, probably).

Is it bad that I feel no compulsion to actually go there? It was two decades ago. I don't even remember any of those people. I need to really work my memory to get any faces to mind. The person I best remember from those days isn't around anymore (which might be part of why I don't want to go).

The person who wrote the invitation is using phrasing which suggets that she absolutely remembers me, but I have no recollection of her at all.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> This morning I found a rat in the toilet at my mom's place. At first I thought it was a big clump of hair. Nope not a clump of hair. I went to tell my mom about it. She asked if it was a big one. I said it's big enough I'm calling it a rat and not a mouse. She grabbed a plastic bag and fished it out.




ummm…… WHY ?!?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What sucks, is it was already dead. I didn't get XP for killing it. When I looted the body all I found was a torn ear and broken tooth.




Was it a rat or a Goblin?


----------



## megamania

I have gone to any of my reunions.     Most of my classmates looked at me as a nerd, geek or worse- a nerd (I'm classier than these).  Graduating class of 30 (that is including foreign exchange students so really 28).

If they really wanted to keep with me they would have called, visited or at least facebooked me.


----------



## megamania

Fleshing out the ASF DARKSUN PHB is getting me in a crazed state.   Everyplace I convert to 3.5 I now to play.    So much goodness.


----------



## megamania

buggers..... maybe I am a Nerd, Geek or something like that afterall……..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> On friday I got a card (like an actual card in my mailbox, not an email or anything) for what basically amounts to an invitation to a high school reunion (lukio, I think that's high school level, probably).
> 
> Is it bad that I feel no compulsion to actually go there? It was two decades ago. I don't even remember any of those people. I need to really work my memory to get any faces to mind. The person I best remember from those days isn't around anymore (which might be part of why I don't want to go).
> 
> The person who wrote the invitation is using phrasing which suggets that she absolutely remembers me, but I have no recollection of her at all.



It’s not bad.  But I will say that seeing those people in person- as well as hearing their voices, the tales they tell, etc.- could be a powerful reminder.

That’s a good thing..._if you want a reminder, that is._


----------



## megamania

My son is getting me to explore U-Tube.  I've tried to avoid it due to fear of bugs and Malware but ohhhhhh my...…   Is that a Texas Hippie Coalition video?!?


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;4s8Kptm6L4I]https://youtu.be/4s8Kptm6L4I[/video]


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s not bad.  But I will say that seeing those people in person- as well as hearing their voices, the tales they tell, etc.- could be a powerful reminder.
> 
> That’s a good thing..._if you want a reminder, that is._




High school sucked.    I was the outsider in a class of <30.   Upper class-people treated me horribly.   Not right but I understood the Columbin Incident when it happened.   I was in that kinda school.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ummm…… WHY ?!?




Why was there a dead rat in the toilet?  Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## megamania

Was he accurate?  I would have said the first one was garlic-critter.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Why was there a dead rat in the toilet?  Your guess is as good as mine.




Synchronized lone swimmer?   Atlantis rat?  Pervert?


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s not bad.  But I will say that seeing those people in person- as well as hearing their voices, the tales they tell, etc.- could be a powerful reminder.
> 
> That’s a good thing..._if you want a reminder, that is._



I guess. *shrug*

I'm just living in such a super different world now that I'm not even sure if I could relate to meeting myself from back then.  It's almost like somewhere along the line I turned into my dad (and he says that too).


----------



## Aeson

I guess your guesses are better than mine.


----------



## jonesy

If guesses were tresses
there'd be all those messes
on mornings with all that bed hair.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I guess. *shrug*
> 
> I'm just living in such a super different world now that I'm not even sure if I could relate to meeting myself from back then.  It's almost like somewhere along the line I turned into my dad (and he says that too).




My graduating class was 27.  I’d be hard pressed to name all the guys.  There are few I’d consider friends.

But I go to the reunions on occasion, and I always get surprises.  One of the bigger class clowns is a retired Navy Seal pilot currently flying commercial jets. Our “surfer dude” became an Army tank commander.  One guy who was pretty much a stereotypical lazy playboy put on a ton of muscle in his service as a marine and looks like a linebacker now.  Our class valedictorian who delivered an embarrassing fire & brimstone graduation speech about gays has come out of the closet.  Our salutatorian, the kind of guy who was the poster boy for being soft and high strung, found the twin loves of his life- a beautiful woman and their shared passion for bicycling- _in San Francisco_ and has lost 50 lbs.

None of this was hinted at as teens.

Sometimes it’s interesting to see what kinds of trees have grown from the nuts you knew so long ago.


----------



## jonesy

Around the time that I graduated from there this little show began to air:

[video=youtube;6Ah34t_Sdis]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ah34t_Sdis[/video]

Edit: and to those perceptive amongst you, yes indeed it is 3 am here, and I _am_ having trouble sleeping. But it is sunday so that's fine.


----------



## megamania

Everyone go bye-bye


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Everyone go bye-bye




I lurk


----------



## Scott DeWar

I remember that show.


----------



## Aeson

https://wholanta.com
A Dr. Who convention
I never knew about this. Under my nose for more than a decade. I'm going to try to go next year. Maybe I'll be in a better situation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wonder...

With the racial demographics of Atlanta in general being what they are, I wonder if the attendees at geek events like that are still predominantly Caucasian.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I wonder...
> 
> With the racial demographics of Atlanta in general being what they are, I wonder if the attendees at geek events like that are still predominantly Caucasian.




Yes. I would say it seems like the national average at the cons I've been to. Latinos are not as highly represented though.


----------



## Aeson

I started thinking about it. I think the conventions come down to disposable income, and what you're willing to spend it on. While fandom crosses racial lines, income isn't always the same.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

True, but Atlanta is more than 50% black, with a fairly large upper class.  So while disposable income is a factor, obviously, there’s obviously others at work.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't been to a con in about 10 years. Things could have changed. What I know is the suburbs are still mostly white and that's where many con goers come from. Mostly in the Northern suburbs where I live. DragonCon gets international visitors. I've met Brits, Germans, and Aussies. All white. I think conventions maybe seen by many as a white thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I haven't been to a con in about 10 years. Things could have changed. What I know is the suburbs are still mostly white and that's where many con goers come from. Mostly in the Northern suburbs where I live. DragonCon gets international visitors. I've met Brits, Germans, and Aussies. All white. I think conventions maybe seen by many as a white thing.



Well, RPG gaming is still seen as a mostly white thing where I live...but where I live, damn near everything is mostly white unless it involves LatinX.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, RPG gaming is still seen as a mostly white thing where I live...but where I live, damn near everything is mostly white unless it involves LatinX.




Every time I hear latinx I think of Kleenex. I don't  know why. 

I don't go into the urban areas and I don't  socialize with urban people much anymore. Inside of Atlanta I know of one FLGS. There are 6 within 10 miles of where I live. One is about a mile away.


----------



## Aeson

If you put Coke and Pepsi in the same glass would it create a singularity that will swallow the world?


----------



## Scott DeWar

At first I was thinking it would be like matter and anti matter [electron - positron reaction] but i think it would be more like sodium and water and rip a hole in space time creating a rift between here and a dimension where neither Coke or Pepsi exists.


----------



## megamania

Pepsi + Coke = the original Jolt from the 80's


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Every time I hear latinx I think of Kleenex. I don't  know why.
> 
> I don't go into the urban areas and I don't  socialize with urban people much anymore. Inside of Atlanta I know of one FLGS. There are 6 within 10 miles of where I live. One is about a mile away.




I’d be surprised if there were a bunch in Atl.  I live in the Dallas area, and most of the comics and/or gaming stores are in the ‘Burbs.  The last FLGS I knew of in Dallas proper went out of business a decade ago, and was in a mall that is currently slated for demolition.

Part of that location factor is demographics, no doubt, but I also know (from talking to owners & managers) that rent and taxes play a big part in where they choose to be.


----------



## Aeson

We had one called The War Room. It was in a space so small you could barely move. They moved into a bigger space but couldn't afford the rent. They moved again but this time had several break ins. They had to close. The second space was perfect. Too bad they had to move again. 

One I used to go to a lot is called Dr. No's. It started as a James Bond memorabilia shop. It evolved over the years. When I first walked in the place mainly sold used records and books. The comics and gaming was tiny. The comics grew to take half the shop. Then the gaming grew. They also moved in to a bigger space. Now it has mostly gaming stuff but still has comics, and some old James Bond items.


----------



## megamania

I would never want to open a hobby shop in today's day & age.  Theft, Speculation Disasters, Theft, Internet, Theft, and it would suck the joy out of my love of the hobbies.


----------



## Aeson

Can I claim any animal as a therapy animal? I want to put a roach in a box, and claim it's my therapy animal. Walk into a restaurant and put the box on the table.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Can I claim any animal as a therapy animal? I want to put a roach in a box, and claim it's my therapy animal. Walk into a restaurant and put the box on the table.




What is or isn’t a service/therapy animal is controlled by state law, as I understand it.  Some restrict it to dogs only.  Some are more expansive- I have seen horses certified as service animals.

But I can’t say I’ve ever seen any arthropod certified that way, so I’m guessing no.


----------



## Aeson

How about humans? Put a leash and harness on them. 

There was a story on the news earlier where a dog killed a guy's therapy chickens. It made me start to wonder what exactly counts. I've heard of pigs, goats, dogs, horses, ponies, chickens, ferrets, cats.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> How about humans? Put a leash and harness on them.




That is possibly considered Public S & M which will make you lots of new friends.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> How about humans? Put a leash and harness on them.
> 
> There was a story on the news earlier where a dog killed a guy's therapy chickens. It made me start to wonder what exactly counts. I've heard of pigs, goats, dogs, horses, ponies, chickens, ferrets, cats.




Seen dogs, cats, a Pig and not sure to believe it but a big white bird.    But many animals have unique PSI-like abilities that alert owners of oncoming Epileptic secures, High Blood Sugar and other such things.   The pig I saw was on a TV show.   Not sure if he traveled.


----------



## megamania

I could go for a Penthouse Pet to help with my insecurities...….    Not sure on the legalities of that.


----------



## megamania

Speaking lewd activities.... went shopping and lo and behold....all the <18 girls forgot half their clothes today.   Oh wait..... I was at Wal-mart.    Most people wear next to nothing.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Speaking lewd activities.... went shopping and lo and behold....all the <18 girls forgot half their clothes today.   Oh wait..... I was at Wal-mart.    Most people wear next to nothing.




The one thing I like about warm weather.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Mad_Jack

jonesy said:


> On friday I got a card (like an actual card in my mailbox, not an email or anything) for what basically amounts to an invitation to a high school reunion (lukio, I think that's high school level, probably).
> 
> Is it bad that I feel no compulsion to actually go there? It was two decades ago. I don't even remember any of those people. I need to really work my memory to get any faces to mind. The person I best remember from those days isn't around anymore (which might be part of why I don't want to go).
> 
> The person who wrote the invitation is using phrasing which suggets that she absolutely remembers me, but I have no recollection of her at all.





 I never went to any of my high school reunions. I basically had nothing in common with most of them and spent most of my high school years living in my head.
About the only reason I could think of for going is to see whether or not a couple of the really pretty girls stayed pretty or trolled out over the years...


----------



## Aeson

Mental note: Never fly on a Russian Aeroflop.


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching a Netflix show from Denmark called Rita. In the opening scene Rita, who is a teacher, is smoking in school restroom. She's looking at some of the graffiti when she sees one saying she f____ the principal. It misspelled principal. She corrected the spelling and left the restroom. Lol I'm thinking I might like this one.


----------



## megamania

Gotta love Facebook and the internet.

Made a comment about wanting to see Avengers again and suddenly- poof!  I have two foreigners giving me links to illegal videos.

I don't think they liked it when I called them out on the subject.    

I prefer my computer to be without Malware.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm watching a Netflix show from Denmark called Rita. In the opening scene Rita, who is a teacher, is smoking in school restroom. She's looking at some of the graffiti when she sees one saying she f____ the principal. It misspelled principal. She corrected the spelling and left the restroom. Lol I'm thinking I might like this one.




That's messed up.


----------



## megamania

I don't have Netflix but want DC Universe and Disney Plus.    

Sadly..... my funds say no..... go fish.


----------



## megamania

Looked it up on U-Tube.  Its there but not in English.    Looks somewhere between funny, raunchy and sentimental. Curious.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> That's messed up.




Yet the graffiti was right.lol They were doing it in his office when the phone rang and he answered.


----------



## megamania

….and by not crossing it, she freely admits it.     Strange show.    Want to find an English translation one.   The subscrip goes to quickly- you either read or watch the actors.  Can't do both.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ….and by not crossing it, she freely admits it.     Strange show.    Want to find an English translation one.   The subscrip goes to quickly- you either read or watch the actors.  Can't do both.




That's why I have a hard time watching subtitles in anime. I want to watch the pretty pictures not read.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I don't have Netflix but want DC Universe and Disney Plus.
> 
> Sadly..... my funds say no..... go fish.




Netflix is part of my family's T*Mobile package. We could even continue using our old Netflix account. It just got rolled into the phone plan.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;Lx58hXh4pVA]https://youtu.be/Lx58hXh4pVA[/video]

Heard this one on the radio today. The DJ said they're an Italian metal band.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Heard this one on the radio today. The DJ said they're an Italian metal band.



You've never heard them before? Duuuuude:

[video=youtube;3JZviDEjGRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JZviDEjGRY[/video]


----------



## Aeson

It's been a long time since I played Bloodlines. So, technically I heard them before. This is the first time I heard their name and became aware of them.


----------



## jonesy

Aha! I thought so. 

The strangest thing about them is that they've been doing music since 1994-96 (different names in the beginning), but as far as I can tell they've never been on a movie soundtrack.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;lVTtNOepijk]https://youtu.be/lVTtNOepijk[/video]
Maisie Williams for Ashoka Tano if the ever do a live action Clone Wars. 

Gwendolyn Christie looks like Palpatine. I think they under used her as Captain Phasma. A Palpatine clone would have been a better choice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Aha! I thought so.
> 
> The strangest thing about them is that they've been doing music since 1994-96 (different names in the beginning), but as far as I can tell they've never been on a movie soundtrack.



They didn’t get much attention in the USA until Evanescence broke big, and other labels started looking for their own version.  LC was there and...


----------



## trappedslider

well, I had to disappear due to need a break from the world due to a panic attack that I couldn't get over with out an inpatient stay, but I am back and doing much better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> well, I had to disappear due to need a break from the world due to a panic attack that I couldn't get over with out an inpatient stay, but I am back and doing much better.




I didn't see that coming. Glad to hear you're doing better.


----------



## megamania

Re-watching the Firefly series.  Solid show.


----------



## Aeson

Got a call today telling me I was due a refund. It seems a company I contacted for tech support closed down before they could provide the service. Microsoft was therefore providing me with a refund. Isn't that nice of them? All I had to do was give them access to my computer so they could send me the application to get the refund. We must of gotten disconnected, I was in the middle of explaining I was not near my computer. I asked if they could text me the link to application. I think I need to call this guy Steve back. I really want the refund for the service I don't remember purchasing.


----------



## Aeson

Could be offensive, but it cracked me up.
[video=youtube_share;9V1HVfeFpq8]https://youtu.be/9V1HVfeFpq8[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I know. No politics, but I am disgusted and ashamed of my home state. HB 481 is perverse.


----------



## Aeson

Texas is called the Lone Star State because there is so much oil refinery pollution that a person can only see one star in the night sky.


Things Texans would never open carry:
The New York Times style section
Sylvia Plath's  The Bell Jar
A dog under 40 pounds
The emotional burdens of their fellow man


----------



## Aeson

I talked to the guy that lives in this. He and his travel companions stayed the night last night but were asked to leave by the local constabulary. He travels in the company of an Amazonian woman, a dwarven woman, a fighting dog, and a war pig. I think the dwarven woman may be a practitioner of tattoo magicks based on the number of tattoos upon her body. I'll make the man a bard because I heard him sing briefly and I think he's  too much of a pot head to do much fighting.

And that splatter on the pavement is Country Crock. One of the women got angry and hurled the container out the door. The tale told to me by the bard.


----------



## megamania

Feels like a modern ChauncyTales…..


----------



## Aeson

I'm surprised no one asked about the pig. They have a pig with them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s a hypno-pig.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there is a witch amongst them and the pig is the familiar. 

Simple.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s a hypno-pig.




I was hypnotized by the amazon. That's for sure.


----------



## megamania

I assume this is from the south.  Pigs highly accepted and obviously the cleanest of the group.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I assume this is from the south.  Pigs highly accepted and obviously the cleanest of the group.




I don't know about the from the south part, but the pig did appear to be cleaner than the others. The guy was dressed in rags. His clothes were falling apart and falling off him.


----------



## megamania

A common misperception is that pigs are dirty.  They are not.  But it is true they can not lift their head.


----------



## megamania

Feelin' kinda punky.    Legs are in agreat deal of pain.  Barely can walk- even with a cane.  Sleeping 12 hrs a day.   Sucks.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;SA_wcKlhu2g]https://youtu.be/SA_wcKlhu2g[/video]


This chick is insanely hot. She's a British actress and model. I really like her YouTube videos.


----------



## Aeson

You know you're getting old when you make a bathroom run before Game of Thrones starts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;SA_wcKlhu2g]https://youtu.be/SA_wcKlhu2g[/video]
> 
> 
> This chick is insanely hot. She's a British actress and model. I really like her YouTube videos.



What’s with all the pole dancing?  With people in the background?  I mean, it looks like she’s the A student in a class of haters.


----------



## Aeson

Not sure about that. Just random tiktoks to show her athleticism?


----------



## jonesy

Here is a show of atletisism.. athlethesisi.. athlathlethism..  he go fast:

[video=youtube;0rI9lYjE1eY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rI9lYjE1eY[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I put a potato in the microwave and pushed the pizza button. Four minutes later, it's still a potato.


----------



## Aeson

I saw the Amazon in the store. If she was going with the others she should have left for Nashville days ago. I wish I could have talked to her beyond saying excuse me as I passed by her.


----------



## megamania

Well today sucked.

Had dinner with the outlaws.    They were all happy about each of the kid's jobs and their daughters new job and then then they looked at me...…

Knew they didn't understand me but now I can see what they really think of me.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't been in your position. I do believe I would be if I were ever to marry someone. I have little to offer. I'm not impressive in any way. I often make less than good first impressions. Maybe I'll get lucky and find one of those families willing to pay you to leave their daughter. Jk....sort of..

I feel for you. Hang in there, maybe you'll out live them.


----------



## megamania

doubt it.    Based on my precog I have less than 15 months to live now.    State and doctors won't say anything other than "huh....."


----------



## Aeson

I went the clinic today. It's a pay what you can kind of clinic. They're awesome though. Really nice and caring. I handed out my business card to a couple of them. The receptionist said she would pass my card along to one running the clinic. I hope so. The doctor mentioned the clinic might need help. Maybe with a few of them with my card, word will get around. They know about my situation. Maybe they'll throw some business my way.


I've been working on my sales pitch. Saying that if they take their computer to a shop it could be weeks before they see it again. I said I come to you. Instead of the computer sitting on a shelf for a week before they get to it, I might be able to get it done that day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quality work with quick turnaround is a solid pitch.


----------



## Aeson

There is a young Youtuber named Soph. She is hilarious in a preteen George Carlin way. It's crude but well said and thought out.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I went the clinic today. It's a pay what you can kind of clinic. They're awesome though. Really nice and caring. I handed out my business card to a couple of them. The receptionist said she would pass my card along to one running the clinic. I hope so. The doctor mentioned the clinic might need help. Maybe with a few of them with my card, word will get around. They know about my situation. Maybe they'll throw some business my way.
> 
> 
> I've been working on my sales pitch. Saying that if they take their computer to a shop it could be weeks before they see it again. I said I come to you. Instead of the computer sitting on a shelf for a week before they get to it, I might be able to get it done that day.




I hope it all works out.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;qR3dw2GVS64]https://youtu.be/qR3dw2GVS64[/video]

"I do sexy, I don't do deadly."


----------



## Mad_Jack

So, here's the bad joke of the day...

Well, okay, the bad joke of two days ago, which is when it popped into my head...


Q. What do you call the restroom at an internet cafe?











A. An IP address...   



 Yeah, yeah, I was already going to burn in Hell anyway...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> [video=youtube_share;qR3dw2GVS64]https://youtu.be/qR3dw2GVS64[/video]
> 
> "I do sexy, I don't do deadly."




As I watched that video, I kept thinking about 2 things:

1) although I like him, I have always had a problem with Peter Parker, a.k.a. Spider-Man, because of all the amount of hands-on engineering and science innovation he’d have to do to get his web shooters to work.  (Not to mention, sophisticated sewing skills.)  And this girl’s apartment is a perfect illustration of the issue: it’s full of gear and power tools.  Parker would have needed at least as much, plus unfettered access to a chem lab, and there’s no evidence in the comics he had either, much less both.  A relationship with Tony Stark or other Marvel Comics technocrat- as hinted at in the MCU- makes much more sense.

2) boobs


----------



## Aeson

Isn't that three things?


I wondered if it's her apartment or a separate workshop. She may have addressed that in another video.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Isn't that three things?
> 
> 
> I wondered if it's her apartment or a separate workshop. She may have addressed that in another video.




Considering her doing some of the work on a balcony and the demo in an exterior walkway- both of which look like they were parts of a residential building- I’m saying it’s an apartment.

Now, it is _entirely _ possible she could have the CN¥ to have a second apartment that’s been converted into a workshop.  None of those power tools is cheap, after all.


----------



## Aeson

I have waited 12 seasons for someone to slap Sheldon. It was so worth the wait.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> You've never heard them before? Duuuuude:




I came across them a few years back. For me, somehow I came across the group Battlelore (I forget how) and I liked a) the fact that the music was neat and b) lots of their music was based off the LotR, which was cool. Looked more into similar type of music, came across Nightwish, Lacuna Coil (Heaven's a Lie still one of my favorite songs) and more. Good type of music. Makes Evanescence seem bland to me.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As I watched that video, I kept thinking about 2 things:
> 
> 1) although I like him, I have always had a problem with Peter Parker, a.k.a. Spider-Man, because of all the amount of hands-on engineering and science innovation he’d have to do to get his web shooters to work.  (Not to mention, sophisticated sewing skills.)  And this girl’s apartment is a perfect illustration of the issue: it’s full of gear and power tools.  Parker would have needed at least as much, plus unfettered access to a chem lab, and there’s no evidence in the comics he had either, much less both.  A relationship with Tony Stark or other Marvel Comics technocrat- as hinted at in the MCU- makes much more sense.
> 
> 2) boobs





 1) The short hand-wavy version from the comics is that Parker did all of his engineering and construction at his high school, which _could_ (however unlikely) theoretically have a good enough machine shop and chemistry lab to make the shooters and webbing, considering the fact that Parker is a genius. 
Now, how the_ hell _he did it _without a single <expletive deleted=""> person noticing at all</expletive>_ is another matter.

As far as sewing his costume, it's more a matter of having a decent sewing machine that can do the right kind of stitching rather than needing advanced skills.

2) Umm, yeah...  To be honest, I just couldn't watch more than four minutes of the video before I had to turn it off the first time through...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My great grandmother made Mardi Gras costumes and ball gowns, often with hand-sewn beading.  She taught my mom how to sew, who, while not as proficient, is good enough to do pro-level work.  She in turn taught me.

I’m not a pro by any stretch of the imagination, and I’ve done some serious fabrication.

Let me assure you, given the kind of materials for the suit and mask; the number, size and shape of the pieces needed for any incarnation of he suit...you need pro level skills, and “a sewing machine” isn’t going to be sufficient.  You’re going to need to carefully plot out and cut that fabric with precision.  You’re going to need to get those eye-coverings- whatever they’re made of- into that mask.  You need venting for the web-shooters that conceals but does not obstruct their nozzles. 

Some of that final assembly is going to involve hand stitching.


----------



## megamania

Huh?   Science?   I only saw puppies.


----------



## megamania

people are amazed by Parker making web shooters and a costume worthy of any Cos-play show.....

I was impressed he gained powers...….


----------



## jonesy

Yikes. That cyborg girl came really close to losing a finger there.


----------



## Aeson

I think when she got hurt was one of the better parts. I agree she should have left it in. Some of these projects can be dangerous. If you're too careless you could lose a finger, arm, or implant. 

I've watched several DIY videos and wondered if it really went that smoothly.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Huh?   Science?   I only saw puppies.




You're welcome


----------



## Aeson

Grandparents are the only people that can give themselves a nickname and they screw it up everytime.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You're welcome




Thankyou


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Grandparents are the only people that can give themselves a nickname and they screw it up everytime.




Like my father.... I am grandpa Whiskers.

My son-in-law refers to me (as a grandfather) as Poop-Pah.     I hope that is celtic and not the father of poop.....


----------



## Aeson

The group I mentioned last week seems to have lost their dwarf but picked up either a barbarian or mountain man ranger and a hag.


----------



## megamania

"Hag?"     Your female player may be a bit old and ugly but to call her a hag....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> "Hag?"     Your female player may be a bit old and ugly but to call her a hag....




At least she's not an anus hag. Just a reminder, this a group of people that had a camper and stayed the night in the Walmart parking lot last weekend. The one I call the Amazon is cute. I would like to get to know her.

I saw the group last night. Then animal control rolled the parking lot. I started saying "hide the pig", "hide the pig" I don't think animal control was looking for the pig.


----------



## Aeson

'Whispering' Bill Anderson is a country music legend, but this song sounds soooooo creepy.

[video=youtube_share;xtYceciqu0c]https://youtu.be/xtYceciqu0c[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> 'Whispering' Bill Anderson is a country music legend, but this song sounds soooooo creepy.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xtYceciqu0c]https://youtu.be/xtYceciqu0c[/video]


----------



## megamania

….and they hid their pig not reliezeing it was in game.


----------



## trappedslider

A short video I just did giving a quick tour of my Outpost Zimonja build from Fallout 4 on my xbox, there's no voice over but I may do more videos of my settlements. 

[video=youtube;ekeTRZWOGcw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekeTRZWOGcw&t=6s[/video]


----------



## Aeson

You can build stuff? Neat. That looks cool.


----------



## Aeson

So I have these uniform shirts from Popeyes with the company name stitched on. I want to cover the name so I can wear the shirts without advertising for them. My mom suggested iron on patches, all I saw that I liked were Batman. I have 2 burnt orange, 1 light blue, and  1 dark green. None of those go well with a Batman patch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My car had been making some unusual noises today on the way to church.  I figured I’d take it to the garage Monday morning.  Well...

I’m currently sitting in the back seat of my car at that garage, which is closed.  Had to have my car towed here when it utterly died at an intersection.  Even my hazard lights were nonfunctional.  Probably the alternator.

Bonus: Mom’s car was going to be towed to the dealership in the next day or so because it’s been eating batteries, and has been dead about a month.


----------



## Aeson

That sucks. Sounds like my family. When one disaster hits another quickly follows. I hope the problem is not too serious. If I could I'd come out there to play chauffeur for a few days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I got home, I had some fixit work to do.  So I had to get tools from the garage, and saw a spotty puddle that would normally be concealed by the car.  It was right under where the loudest noises were coming from.  

Might be more than an alternator.

Hope it’s not too bad, because I was surprised when my insurance company repaired my badly hail damaged car instead of replacing it late last year, and since then, it’s decided to show its age.  Both front seats and the spcenter console developed rips in the leather.  The headliner is coming down.  The front dome lights only come on when you manually push the buttons.

But this is the first actual breakdown the car has had, so I’m not complaining too loudly.  I mean, it’s a paid-for 11-12 year old car, and this is its first actual breakdown.

And even though I’m experiencing some cash flow issues, I have a free day’s car rental through AAA, and should be able to extend that with my insurance coverage.

The _disaster_ would be if my car is well and truly deceased, because then I would have to take on a new car note...probably without much of a downpayment.  But I’m pretty confident that’s extremely unlikely.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My car had been making some unusual noises today on the way to church.  I figured I’d take it to the garage Monday morning.  Well...
> 
> I’m currently sitting in the back seat of my car at that garage, which is closed.  Had to have my car towed here when it utterly died at an intersection.  Even my hazard lights were nonfunctional.  Probably the alternator.
> 
> Bonus: Mom’s car was going to be towed to the dealership in the next day or so because it’s been eating batteries, and has been dead about a month.




My brother-in-law had the battery eating mimic problem years back.

We showered it with fireballs.

turned out to be bad diode in the alternator.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> My brother-in-law had the battery eating mimic problem years back.
> 
> We showered it with fireballs.
> 
> turned out to be bad diode in the alternator.




Thanks for that insight!  I might mention that possibility when we take it in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like just the alternator (and battery, of course), so I’ve been at the garage since 7:30 waiting for them to finish the repair.  Won’t be cheap, but as repairs go, at least it’s (relatively) affordable and relatively quick.


----------



## megamania

Gotta love it when you are bringing the car to the shop and it quits on the way.  My first car did this just as I got on the highway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“I told you I was sick!”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was there from 7:30-11:30, and the bill was slightly over $700.  He had the parts on hand, so I decided to wait instead of getting a rental.  And while they weren’t the worst ever, their waiting room seats were NOT all that comfy.

But it could have been worse, so I’m fine.  Bruised in the wallet, but fine.


----------



## megamania

It would have been the death of mu wallet.... and me.


----------



## megamania

I miss having money


----------



## Scott DeWar

The social security over paid me for 5 months. now I get to pay them back. good hing I didn't spend a dime of that money


----------



## Aeson

Send it to them I  pennies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

naw. I will be honorable and send it to them in a check.


----------



## Aeson

I told my mom that Adrienne Palicki married Scott Grimes. She said "no way. That has to be a joke. She's so pretty, and he's.... "I finished for her" not" She then said "he must be really funny. "


----------



## Aeson

You know why they call it almond milk? Try saying nut juice with a straight face.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> The social security over paid me for 5 months. now I get to pay them back. good hing I didn't spend a dime of that money




When that happened to me, I called them (well visited them) and arranged it to be taken out of my monthly payments over time


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> When that happened to me, I called them (well visited them) and arranged it to be taken out of my monthly payments over time




Well, problem is, I no longer get social security.


----------



## Aeson

I spotted a used condom in the parking lot. Yuck.
Hell of a time to make a perception roll.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, problem is, I no longer get social security.




What about seeing if you do some sort of payment plan or did you already try that?


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> What about seeing if you do some sort of payment plan or did you already try that?




Thing of it is, I saw the money coming in, but shouldn't have. I saved it and am ready to give it back. I would rather not have the temptation to spend it.


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Thing of it is, I saw the money coming in, but shouldn't have. I saved it and am ready to give it back. I would rather not have the temptation to spend it.




well okay then


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Your personal character = what you are when no-one is watching.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Your personal character = what you are when no-one is watching.




I'm a dainty little buttercup.


----------



## Aeson

My car has started making a noise similar to someone letting air slowly out of a balloon. I think it might be time to get the brakes checked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My car has started making a noise similar to someone letting air slowly out of a balloon. I think it might be time to get the brakes checked.




...or did someone convert it to run on methane?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...or did someone convert it to run on methane?




No, but I've been running on methane with all the boiled cabbage I've eaten recently.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> No, but I've been running on methane with all the boiled cabbage I've eaten recently.




ew! TMI


----------



## jonesy

Thought for the day: has Carmen ever been to San Diego?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I spotted a used condom in the parking lot. Yuck.
> Hell of a time to make a perception roll.




Well someone failed the procreation check.   Likely a good thing.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> Thing of it is, I saw the money coming in, but shouldn't have. I saved it and am ready to give it back. I would rather not have the temptation to spend it.




You are a much wise man sensai


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Your personal character = what you are when no-one is watching.




Boring and nose in book or DnD book


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> ew! TMI




If that was Too Much Information then hear this-  the dog is getting into a habit of trying to push me off the bed so that she have it all to herself.  Her head was resting at my exhaust and I let her have a few.   After the second one she turned and gave me a dirty look.  The third she got up to leave.  The fourth she left the room.    Happy was my day.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Thought for the day: has Carmen ever been to San Diego?




Don't know but I saw Waldo's picture on a milk cartoon.   He is missing.


----------



## trappedslider

I published another video this time with a voice over provided by me! [video=youtube;xPz5jzFO4Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPz5jzFO4Z8[/video]


----------



## Aeson

My sister caught her daughter sharing a Juul pen with some other teens. My sister is worried, because my niece is on probation, and there might be "something" in the pen. 

Now she's asking for permission to vape. No one wants here to start. Her parents smoke, so it's hard for them to say do as I say and not as I do.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a woman wearing this today. I love it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My sister caught her daughter sharing a Juul pen with some other teens. My sister is worried, because my niece is on probation, and there might be "something" in the pen.
> 
> Now she's asking for permission to vape. No one wants here to start. Her parents smoke, so it's hard for them to say do as I say and not as I do.




One of my buddies has a kid who is fast approaching teenhood.  He told me years ago that whenever he had to talk to his kid about the various vices of humanity, he planned on being “completely” honest about what he himself had done, and what his experiences had taught him about the consequences of indulging.

The thought was that, “I did it.  It was a mistake, and here’s why...” is a better approach than “Do as I say, not as I do.”

AFAIK, he has parented as promised.  His kid seems to be doing well.

If, in your family, any of the smokers have experienced any negative repercussions associated with the habit, now is the time for speaking up honestly.


----------



## Aeson

My sister takes the same approach. She has told her kids about her past drug use. Yes, there are family members that had bad health and have died from smoking. Vaping is claimed to be better though. I'm not convinced. I think for one that the water vapor might not be good for people with asthma or bronchitis. Maybe different from smoke but still not good. I wonder what the pneumonia rates are with vapers. 

I thought at first she was going to tell me she caught her making out with the girl she was just friends with. That was the conversation we had previously. She's spending the night with the girl and my sister wanted to make sure they were not more than friends.


----------



## megamania

Guess what I've been watching yesterday and today....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muU...4LA9Nu94kFM5GWwxTcJYJgrXROog7HR586XRoEHxdI6wM


----------



## Aeson

Don't fear the Kaiju.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My sister takes the same approach. She has told her kids about her past drug use. Yes, there are family members that had bad health and have died from smoking. Vaping is claimed to be better though. I'm not convinced. I think for one that the water vapor might not be good for people with asthma or bronchitis. Maybe different from smoke but still not good. I wonder what the pneumonia rates are with vapers.
> 
> I thought at first she was going to tell me she caught her making out with the girl she was just friends with. That was the conversation we had previously. She's spending the night with the girl and my sister wanted to make sure they were not more than friends.




That was the story told when eCigs first hit the market.  With the passage of time, accumulated research is basically saying, “Yeaaaahhh*NOPE*!”

https://www.lung.org/stop-smoking/smoking-facts/impact-of-e-cigarettes-on-lung.html

Even the water vapor isn’t just water vapor.  It contains hazardous chemicals, just like the old-school tobacco products.  Just different ones, in different amounts.


----------



## megamania

Never understood smoking.... paraphrasing Newhart

"You take dead leaves, crumble them up onto a piece of paper.   Roll the paper and stick between your lips.   Then- THEN you set it on fire while it is still in your month....."


----------



## megamania

Bob Newhart on the invention of smoking....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XDxAzVEbN4


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;4SoZErF5aQw]https://youtu.be/4SoZErF5aQw[/video]

I video to make you smile. It takes time for them to get to the playground but the whole video is worth watching.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Never understood smoking.... paraphrasing Newhart
> 
> "You take dead leaves, crumble them up onto a piece of paper.   Roll the paper and stick between your lips.   Then- THEN you set it on fire while it is still in your month....."




I never understood it either.


----------



## Aeson

I just had someone drive by and yell out their window.
"You fing sleep in your car. You're a fing loser. You're lame."

Things are bad enough. I don't need that crap. I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## trappedslider

Maybe I need to start using this site on a mobile device?


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> Maybe I need to start using this site on a mobile device?



I've tried that. Everything is either too small or too large on my phone.

But if you're referring to the comment you got for the Picard trailer, I thought the main problem was that the link you used is blocked in some areas (I can't view the link at all, it just says 'content unavailable').


----------



## Aeson

I almost exclusively post from mobile devices. It is too small most of the time.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> I've tried that. Everything is either too small or too large on my phone.
> 
> But if you're referring to the comment you got for the Picard trailer, I thought the main problem was that the link you used is blocked in some areas (I can't view the link at all, it just says 'content unavailable').




That's honestly not my fault I used the silly embed button and how was I supposed to know it was region locked?


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> That's honestly not my fault I used the silly embed button and how was I supposed to know it was region locked?



That is one of the best questions of our times. Region locks make no sense at all to begin with, and the fact that most of the time you can't even see if there is one when you are not the target is stupid.

And another thing is when they lock a video on Youtube for whatever reason, and you can't even see what they are blocking.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a little afraid to go to sleep right now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wish I could help.  Is there a safer place you could go?


----------



## Aeson

I wish. This place normally is safe. I'm not the only one here either. I need to get to know my "neighbor". 

I wouldn't have been bothered so much, but I left the scary  part out of my story. The car came and parked near by. Two guys got out and stumbled around a bit. They got scared off by the police. I think the two drunks were looking for something.


----------



## Aeson

Good golly, Ms. Molly is it hot.

*melts*


----------



## jonesy

How are you doing, Aeson? Did those guys wander off?


----------



## megamania

What is our world coming to?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> How are you doing, Aeson? Did those guys wander off?




They did. Last night was quiet. thankfully. 

After thinking about it, I think they were looking for someone not something. I think they had gotten into something with someone at the bar and was waiting for them to come out. The police came by and they got scared.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> What is our world coming to?




Alcohol+ quick fuse - brain cells= not a fun night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Alcohol+ quick fuse - brain cells= not a fun night.




Several of my relatives are familiar with that equation.


----------



## trappedslider

and here's my newest video [video=youtube;wzygBw6Geg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzygBw6Geg4[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Yowza. How long did it take to get all that done?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lawzymercy!

My Mom and her sister are both short-tempered creole women who both think they’re funny.  So the cycle of one hurting the other’s feelings with snarky humor goes back & forth, eternally.  Invariably, the snarky humor is intended to be lighthearted, and just as invariably, the other fails to see the humor.  Aaaaand of course, the humorist never sees the other’s side.

...with everyone else caught between “Persia” and “Sparta” being alternately angry, with occasional patches of civility and even good feeling.

Today, it is my Mom whose feelings are hurt.  As per usual, I will be the one relaying messages between the (fr)enemy camps.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Yowza. How long did it take to get all that done?




I took a few breaks because I was trying to get a mod to work. But the trickiest part was the stairs that lead up to the plants, I had to redo it to get it lined up right.


----------



## Aeson

Can other people inhabit your settlement?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lawzymercy!
> 
> My Mom and her sister are both short-tempered creole women who both think they’re funny.  So the cycle of one hurting the other’s feelings with snarky humor goes back & forth, eternally.  Invariably, the snarky humor is intended to be lighthearted, and just as invariably, the other fails to see the humor.  Aaaaand of course, the humorist never sees the other’s side.
> 
> ...with everyone else caught between “Persia” and “Sparta” being alternately angry, with occasional patches of civility and even good feeling.
> 
> Today, it is my Mom whose feelings are hurt.  As per usual, I will be the one relaying messages between the (fr)enemy camps.



Sounds like my sisters. I'm usually snarky so I don't hold it against anyone that is that way with me.


----------



## megamania

I am going the mental state I hate most.   I know everything is good but I am becoming depressed and short tempered with a feel of "Don't cry".

I hate being me right now.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I am going the mental state I hate most.   I know everything is good but I am becoming depressed and short tempered with a feel of "Don't cry".
> 
> I hate being me right now.



I hate being me, too. I know if I do something stupid then the bad guys win.

DON'T LET THE BAD GUYS WIN!

If you need someone to talk to then send me your phone number. I'll talk to you as long as you need.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Can other people inhabit your settlement?




Fallout 4 is single player,but yeah NPCs will come and inhabit the settlements, if you watched the video you'll see that I have three already.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Fallout 4 is single player,but yeah NPCs will come and inhabit the settlements, if you watched the video you'll see that I have three already.



I saw people. I didn't know if they were dummy people or NPC people or people people.


----------



## Aeson

I saw an owl in a tree today. I tried to get a picture but it flew away. My brother in law said he got some pictures. I'll try to get one to show. The owl was about 10 feet from us. It was cool.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen few owls in the wild, but I know we’ve got several in our neighborhood.  One night, while I was giving the dogs some yard time (with Holee Roller kicking included),  I heard a 6-way convo being held.  Very cool...but one- seemingly of a different species from the others- was extremely loud (probably very close) and sounded more _annoyed_ than _inquisitive._


----------



## Aeson

Something I'd like to see in the wild. A big cat. Bobcat, panther, mountain lion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have seen plenty of barn owls in rural Missouri when coming home late at night.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Don't know but I saw Waldo's picture on a milk cartoon.   He is missing.








 In other news, this was dinner a few nights ago...

 What "bacon cheese fries" want to be when they grow up - they fill up a standard tin half-way with fries, cover it in mozzarella, then fill it the rest of the way and top with more cheese and bacon. No BS cheese sauce or artificial bacon bits here.




 Accompanied by a grilled chicken grinder...





 The fries were $9.75 and the grinder was $8.75...
The local mom-and-pop pizza joint does *serious* food...


----------



## trappedslider

so this sucks..I had to reinstall FO4 along with my mods,so making videos i on hold for now


----------



## Aeson

Bummer.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> View attachment 106695
> 
> 
> In other news, this was dinner a few nights ago...
> 
> What "bacon cheese fries" want to be when they grow up - they fill up a standard tin half-way with fries, cover it in mozzarella, then fill it the rest of the way and top with more cheese and bacon. No BS cheese sauce or artificial bacon bits here.
> 
> View attachment 106696
> 
> 
> Accompanied by a grilled chicken grinder...
> 
> View attachment 106697
> 
> 
> 
> The fries were $9.75 and the grinder was $8.75...
> The local mom-and-pop pizza joint does *serious* food...




Mad Jack?  Last we heard of him he was heading in the OR for a quadruple bypass. Why? Cuz, he ate a meal the locals call suicide on a plate. Legend has it if you eat the whole thing and survive, you win a t-shirt. Mad Jack heard this and told his companion "hold my beer" No one expected these to be his final words. Unless you count Uurrrggggg before he keeled over as a word.


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;NiZZLijlCe8]https://youtu.be/NiZZLijlCe8[/video]

A tribute to our heroes. Thank you for your service and sacrifice. 


It was not easy finding a video with him playing uninterrupted or talked over. I found those news clips very disrespectful.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;d4VYYu0VMhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4VYYu0VMhc[/video]


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve seen few owls in the wild, but I know we’ve got several in our neighborhood.  One night, while I was giving the dogs some yard time (with Holee Roller kicking included),  I heard a 6-way convo being held.  Very cool...but one- seemingly of a different species from the others- was extremely loud (probably very close) and sounded more _annoyed_ than _inquisitive._




"Who?"
"You know who."
"Who?"
"You know who."
"Who?"
"Hooooooo! You know Who!"
"Who?"
"I know what you are doing and to Who."
"Who?"


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Something I'd like to see in the wild. A big cat. Bobcat, panther, mountain lion.




I've been close to a Squatch a few times.   Freakin' unnerving.


----------



## megamania

And yes.   Feeling better but still down.  But a "better" down.


----------



## megamania

May have something to watching 'Heroes' Season One again.    Claremont storyline but still very well done.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I've been close to a Squatch a few times.   Freakin' unnerving.




That is no way to talk about your mother in law.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> I am going the mental state I hate most.   I know everything is good but I am becoming depressed and short tempered with a feel of "Don't cry".
> 
> I hate being me right now.




 On the Reaper forum, we've dubbed them "brain weasels"...




Aeson said:


> Something I'd like to see in the wild. A big cat. Bobcat, panther, mountain lion.




 I've been lucky enough to witness a bobcat here in CT twice. You don't often see them at all, and they're mostly up in the northwest corner of the state... I'm in the southeast corner on the beach, so I consider myself very lucky. I've also come face to face (or face to chest, more accurately) with a young moose one very cold winter.
In 2011, there was a mountain lion killed just outside Milford, CT - it was later confirmed that it was the same cat who'd been spotted off and on traveling east all the way from the Black Hills in South Dakota.




Aeson said:


> Mad Jack heard this and told his companion "hold my beer" No one expected these to be his final words.




 Only because I don't drink...


----------



## Aeson

Don't nitpick my creativity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Only because I don't drink...




He didn’t say it was _booze_.


----------



## Aeson

Oh Great Master Chef,

I have a question. Can you think of a cheese blend for pizza that is either low in lactose or lactose free? I love pizza but hate the effect it had on my digestive system. Most pizza places use mozzarella, Munster, and provolone. Pizza without cheese is blasphemous.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

These are low lactose cheeses:


> Muenster: 0-1.1% lactose range
> Camembert: 0-1.8% lactose range
> Brie: 0-2% lactose range
> Cheddar (mild and sharp varieties): 0-2.1% lactose range
> Provolone: 0-2.1% lactose range
> Gouda: 0-2.2% lactose range
> Blue: 0-2.5% lactose range
> Parmesan: 0-3.2% lactose range
> Swiss: 0-3.4% lactose range




See also:
http://www.stevecarper.com/li/list_of_lactose_percentages.htm

Most of these should be available in some variety in most grocery stores.  Obviously, the only way to figure out if you can eat any of these is trying them out.

While you may have had issues with Muenster and Provolone, it may have been on the higher lactose side.  

As a rule of thumb, aged hard cheeses tend to be lower in lactose.  So it may behoove you to try some of the (usually more expensive) older, drier versions of some of these- shredded or grated- and allowing the liquids in the pizza sauce to compensate for that dryness.

One of my workhorse cheeses is Parrano.  It’s in the Gouda family (so it should be relatively low in lactose), but its flavor has commonalities with Parmesan, and is pretty assertive.  It works VERY well with tomatoes in all forms.  Decent melter, too.

Depending on your trials, you might get best results using a mix of cheeses.  If you can tolerate Parrano, that would be a good choice.  A smoked Gruyere- a type of Swiss- would be another cheese to consider.  Provolone might also be a good option.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gotta say, though...

I’ve had cheese-less pizzas more than once, and done right, they can be killer.  Try topped with olive oil instead of tomato sauce, with things like nicely seasoned meat, mushrooms, garlic cloves, sliced onions...even sliced tomatoes.

A grind of pepper...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> That is no way to talk about your mother in law.




I would hear a "errrrrr…..really?" from her.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> On the Reaper forum, we've dubbed them "brain weasels"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lucky enough to witness a bobcat here in CT twice. You don't often see them at all, and they're mostly up in the northwest corner of the state... I'm in the southeast corner on the beach, so I consider myself very lucky. I've also come face to face (or face to chest, more accurately) with a young moose one very cold winter.
> In 2011, there was a mountain lion killed just outside Milford, CT - it was later confirmed that it was the same cat who'd been spotted off and on traveling east all the way from the Black Hills in South Dakota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because I don't drink...




Seen Moose, flying Squirels, white squirrels, black squirrels.   Have had acorns thrown at me and psychic "go away" twice (one VERY strong) from the big guy.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> On the Reaper forum, we've dubbed them "brain weasels"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lucky enough to witness a bobcat here in CT twice. You don't often see them at all, and they're mostly up in the northwest corner of the state... I'm in the southeast corner on the beach, so I consider myself very lucky. I've also come face to face (or face to chest, more accurately) with a young moose one very cold winter.
> In 2011, there was a mountain lion killed just outside Milford, CT - it was later confirmed that it was the same cat who'd been spotted off and on traveling east all the way from the Black Hills in South Dakota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because I don't drink...




"Hold my beverage of choice."


----------



## Aeson

Some good news for the family. My brother in law is getting a promotion. No more digging ditches. It's an office position and he get a county truck to take home.  So no more gas cost. Also a raise. 
Also, my sister is thinking about driving for Uber. With her health issues it might be a way to make money when she feels well enough to work.


----------



## Aeson

Thought I would share a pic of me in my natural state.


----------



## Aeson

The one I've been calling Amazon has been spotted twice today. First time was on the interstate off ramp holding a sign that read "at least give me the finger" Second time she was walking in the store as I walked out. If I go by her height, broad shoulders, and voice, I'd have to say she used to be a man, baby. One of these days I'm going to be in a position where I can talk to her. I think she might have an interesting story.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Be careful about that- I know some biiiiig beefy girls.  And they wouldn’t take to kindly to being asked who did their surgery or got them their hormones.  One is a good friend, just a couple years older than I am.  She is currently a judge.

...but she used to be a patrol officer at a big state school- the kind of department where the campus cops are actually just another subdivision of the regular police force, with full powers & responsibilities.  Even in fighting shape, she needed to special order her unis, belts, vests and so forth, because she was damn near 6’ tall and built like a linebacker.  With boobs.


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't going to ask. I know better than that. I have known a few trans women. That wasn't really what I meant about stories but it would be interesting to hear, if she is trans, what it's like being homeless. And also places she's been. 

One night a friend of mine knocked over the beer of a homeless guy. My friend offered to buy him another. He ended up sitting with us and having a slice of pizza. He told us about exploring old abandoned buildings in Detroit. It just turned into a great conversation well worth the beer and slice my friend paid for.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah!  Gotcha.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;v22JWw8xnpw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v22JWw8xnpw[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;P_noscfYFfg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_noscfYFfg[/video]


----------



## Aeson

A local talk radio station I listen to has been sold to a Christian broadcasting company. [Sarcasm]Yippee[/sarcasm] I don't agree with anything the nut jobs say but they are entertaining. It's also important to hear what the other side says. This is disappointing because I can not listen to Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity for nearly as long as I can the local guys. Now I have to find something else to listen to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I went to college in the mid-80s, my car only had an AM/FM radio, and on certain stretches of interstate, there was no good FM to listen to.  So I’d switch to AM.  Occasionally, I’d find something genuinely entertaining, like a local sports talk show or even a game.


----------



## Aeson

When the Atlanta Braves are not on the radio I listen to their local minor league team. It'd be nice if Coast to Coast AM was on during the day.


----------



## megamania

I listen to the voices in my head.     Sometimes they have a good idea.    But some stink.    You know- like a brain fart


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is because the position of the 'f' layer of the ionosphere is higher in altitude at night and a.m. radio transmissions travel farther.


----------



## Aeson

Around here the AM stations power down at night. Not sure why. So I get a lot of static than anything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*tsk*_


----------



## trappedslider

My newest and longest video to date[video=youtube;iE7a3twAmYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE7a3twAmYM[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I'm not saying Pastor McMurtry is sexually attracted to pumpkins, I'm saying we just don't  know.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a baby onesie that read "Stop texting, and feed me."
I are amused.


----------



## megamania

Like any baby..... I want the puppies also.   Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Now I'm doing a Heroes marathon.    Just beginning Season three now.

Not sure what gets me the most.....  How much of it is based on the Clarement / Byrne X-Men run or how I could have written the plots and saved the series when the writer's strike occurred and damaged the show beyond recovery.


----------



## megamania

Just found something neat..... background sounds for DnD and other RPGs

https://tabletopaudio.com/?fbclid=IwAR0RSUkv-5BvtiBZF08IAerpkJaY1kpDrVJIGbQHhNgBPrKYNVOokyF7U10


----------



## Aeson

That is neat. I have it bookmarked. Now I just need a game and a place in which to play it.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Now I'm doing a Heroes marathon.    Just beginning Season three now.
> 
> Not sure what gets me the most.....  how I could have written the plots and saved the series when the writer's strike occurred and damaged the show beyond recovery.




yeah the Writers strike killed a number of shows and gave birth to a lot of crap that's still around..Heroes Reborn was good, but I think towards the end things got rushed.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Be careful about that- I know some biiiiig beefy girls.  And they wouldn’t take to kindly to being asked who did their surgery or got them their hormones.  One is a good friend, just a couple years older than I am.  She is currently a judge.
> 
> ...but she used to be a patrol officer at a big state school- the kind of department where the campus cops are actually just another subdivision of the regular police force, with full powers & responsibilities.  Even in fighting shape, she needed to special order her unis, belts, vests and so forth, because she was damn near 6’ tall and built like a linebacker.  With boobs.




   My cousin Lisa is a big woman, but she's just drawn that way - she's _six-feet-two _without shoes on, redheaded and definitely woman-shaped. The word Amazon definitely applies to her - she could have easily cosplayed Red Sonja when she was in her twenties. Back before she got married and had kids, she used to wear long leather boots _with heels_ and a black leather trenchcoat.
(Cousin or not, she was_ hot_...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Careful, that way lies Arkansas!

I am no fan of the designs of women’s harmfully high heels in general, but I DO respect the _attitude_ of tall women who wear the same styles as their shorter compadres.  I remember a tall woman who was part of a group of businessmen touring our college campus.  She stood out because she stood tall.  With her natural height augmented by her actual high heels, she literally was head and shoulders over everyone else in the group.


----------



## Aeson

I hear banjos.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actually, I can relate.  I come from the..._less attractive _side of the family: there are a lot of stone foxes among my female cousins*.





* come to think of it, most of the guys in the family aren’t exactly lookers.


----------



## Aeson

So the hot women in your family marry ugly men? Any of them single?

Unless you're some weirdo that comes from a family of only children, everyone will have a cousin that meets or exceeds the society standard of beauty. It's how you respond to that beauty that concerns people.


----------



## jonesy

So, this happened:







There's a new heavy-weight boxing champion of the world. Andy Ruiz Jr. wasn't even supposed to be boxing, but he got slotted in after someone else couldn't get to the match. Anthony Joshua had his ass on the floor 4 times before they stopped the fight.

Edit: I'm being told by my dad that technically his ass only touched the floor three times, since in the last one he ended up on one knee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Ghost of Buster Douglas rises again!


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The Ghost of Buster Douglas rises again!



Buster is still alive, isn't he? Him _and_ his ghost, now that's a double team.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't think they made Mexicans that big.


----------



## Aeson

I have a chance at two jobs. Both delivery jobs. One is delivering newspapers. The other is as a drug mule.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> So the hot women in your family marry ugly men? Any of them single?
> 
> Unless you're some weirdo that comes from a family of only children, everyone will have a cousin that meets or exceeds the society standard of beauty. It's how you respond to that beauty that concerns people.




None are single at the mo, AFAIK.  But enough are stereotypically feisty that their status could change anytime.

FWIW, I’m damn near the only only child in the extended family.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I have a chance at two jobs. Both delivery jobs. One is delivering newspapers. The other is as a drug mule.




So you’re taking both, then?

Very industrious.  Just don’t get your deliveries mixed up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Buster is still alive, isn't he? Him _and_ his ghost, now that's a double team.




Yep!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I didn't think they made Mexicans that big.




Neither did the EX-champ.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So you’re taking both, then?
> 
> Very industrious.  Just don’t get your deliveries mixed up.




Gives new meaning to funny papers.


Actually, it's delivering from a pharmacy to nursing homes at night. I think there may be cross over in time with the two jobs. I don't know if I can do both.


----------



## Aeson

I see so many trucks, and it's almost always trucks, with an American flag or three flailing on the wind. Some mix it up. They may add in a Confederate battle flag, the Georgia state flag, and or Don't Tread on Me flag. I see flag stickers or window coverings. People wear the flag on their clothes. Is all of this common elsewhere?

I watched a video where a guy from England said he thought the idea was low class and crude. Is that a common thought?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That “in your face patriotism”.  It’s very American.  IME, especially among Southern conservatives.

Thing is, for all the proclamations of their love of Old Glory, few of them actually seem to follow the (admittedly unenforceable) rules for displaying it per The Flag Code, etc.

(The other flags, _meh..._)


----------



## Aeson

I've noticed some of the flags frayed and torn, dragging the ground behind. That one made me angry. If you want to have pride in it, then take care of it. I remember you talking about living in Germany. You didn't see this kind of thing there? Even among the lower class?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For the most part, Europeans don’t display their flags unless there’s some really important event...like an international soccer match. 

And AFAIK, they DEFINITELY don’t have the same kind of rules regarding display, reverence, or disposal of their flags as we do.  I’ve seen Europeans do a lot of things with their flags that Americans would consider disrespectful.

OTOH, some of our “patriots” will use our flag in ways that Europeans find _baffling_ for something so apparently beloved, especially on clothing.  I mean, why would you wear a patch depicting your revered flag on the ass of your shorts?  As a thong bikini?

Or, as you point out, in poor condition or dragging it in the dirt.

Me?  I was in scouting, and grew up as an Army Brat.  We don’t male those mistakes.  

A lot of our neighbors pay to have largish flags on poles placed on their lawns for the big patriotic holidays_...displaying them un-illuminated during inclement weather and at night._

On those same holidays, some businesses festoon streets with small flags- some with their business cards in the little sticks- not only committing the same error, but also not monitoring if/when they fall over and recovering them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I once had a copy of the flag code, but even without it, I know, I KNOW, dragging it in the dirt is wrong.

found this:

https://www.legion.org/documents/legion/pdf/flagcode_07.pdf


----------



## jonesy

Now that I've thought about it, I don't think I even own a Finnish flag. 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> For the most part, Europeans don’t display their flags unless there’s some really important event...like an international soccer match.



International sports in general, really. But even here in ice hockey country people do get excited by soccer.

Edit:

Thinking about this a little more, it's like, it's not that sports are super serious here (even though that's true sometimes), but rather the issue is that openly and boldly displaying your patriotism marks you as a right wing cuckoo. There's so much bad blood hidden under European history that people intentionally downplay the flag waving.

Sporting events are the safe place for patriotism. They are the place where you get to spend all that built up nationalistic fervour, and then come back home, put the flags away, and continue your normal lives.


----------



## megamania

I look at it as your choice to support / respect the flag but DON'T disrespect it.

If that makes sense to you.


----------



## megamania

Is this grandma safe?


----------



## jonesy

Flag customs in different countries? Why not?


----------



## jonesy

Not sure if this video is going to stay up (they've been taking down footage of it all over the place), but here's the moment in round 3 where the match changed in favour of Ruiz:

[video=youtube;SKaHyURFNgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKaHyURFNgs[/video]

It's almost like he got mad for getting knocked down. Before this moment the match was really careful on both sides, but after this Ruiz seems to realize he could actually win.


----------



## megamania

Patriotism these days is political.   Shouldn't be but is.


----------



## Aeson

We're not talking politics. We're talking culture. If I were to say Republicans are flag waving hypocrites then that's talking politics.


----------



## trappedslider

I think my city has it's own flag....


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Now that I've thought about it, I don't think I even own a Finnish flag.



Here you go.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I think my city has it's own flag....




Some cities do. I know New York does. Chicago also, I think.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Some cities do. I know New York does. Chicago also, I think.




Here's what it looks like


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 106802



Vroom!


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> Here's what it looks like View attachment 106804




That's a cool flag. Usually city flags look like nothing special, but that is cool.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Here's what it looks like View attachment 106804




Shouldn't there be a UFO in it? 

That is a nice looking flag. Best one I've seen.


----------



## megamania

Whatever a cross between NJ. CONN and NYC flags would be is what Vermont is now.   Its no longer a bear.   The bear was forced to leave the state as out-of-staters are buying it up.


----------



## megamania

Gonna disappear for a while.  EXTREMELY frustrated with life and depressed right now.  Everything I will try to say will have an edge to it.


----------



## trappedslider

I just now published another video [video=youtube;HGjNpEmkb7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGjNpEmkb7o&t[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Gonna disappear for a while.  EXTREMELY frustrated with life and depressed right now.  Everything I will try to say will have an edge to it.




I know how that is, we all need a break now and then we'll be here for you when you come back.


----------



## Aeson

Love you, Mega!

I started a paper route tonight. The woman training me is cool. Had me laughing the whole time. She loves baseball, beer, the out doors, and alt rock. Things you don't always find in many black women in my experience.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nor in mine!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nor in mine!




Your mileage may vary. 

I thought of you when she spoke. She was a military brat. She spent a lot of time in England.


----------



## Scotley

megamania said:


> Gonna disappear for a while.  EXTREMELY frustrated with life and depressed right now.  Everything I will try to say will have an edge to it.




Take some time and get your head right. Just never forget there are people who care about you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Your mileage may vary.
> 
> I thought of you when she spoke. She was a military brat. She spent a lot of time in England.










There was a black woman I used to run into all the time in Austin at one particular bar.  We kept showing up at the same hard rock & metal shows as (usually) the only two blacks in the audience.  We never met or spoke, but we always gave a friendly nod across the room when we spotted each other.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;YnCMUHZ7Rn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnCMUHZ7Rn8[/video]

Say sorry to the man you murdered!


----------



## Aeson

I'm sorry.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There was a black woman I used to run into all the time in Austin at one particular bar.  We kept showing up at the same hard rock & metal shows as (usually) the only two blacks in the audience.  We never met or spoke, but we always gave a friendly nod across the room when we spotted each other.




You may be supporting my comment. 

I found out last night she was been to DragonCon and cosplays. I could be falling in love.lol


----------



## Aeson

I think I murdered the hive. I'm sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

shhh, I'm sleeping.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been driving Mom around all day myself...


----------



## Aeson

On NPR yesterday I heard a piece of a conversation about bugs as food, I think. I didn't hear much. The part I found interesting was at one time lobster was not seen as something worth eating. It was fed to slaves. Actually at one point there was a revolt because they had to eat lobster more than 3 times a week.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;ZHFPelTM7ts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHFPelTM7ts[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I just heard a mockingbird go from sounding like a bird to a frog to a cell phone. It was the croaking sound that got me.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I just heard a mockingbird go from sounding like a bird to a frog to a cell phone. It was the croaking sound that got me.


----------



## jonesy

Dad called me over to his house to help fix something. Wouldn't say what it was on the phone. I get there, and there's a hole in the wall. He was trying to hammer in a nail for a painting, but the hammer went right through.

Over here the walls are usually pretty damn solid (my previous home I spent an hour trying to drill a hole for a mirror, broke two drill heads), so that's not normal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have mocking birds all around my area, I wish my cat would start eating them.


----------



## jonesy

I'm melting. It's 35 celsius here. Those are southern Italy numbers, my goodness. Wish I was in southern Italy, I could at least be melting on a proper beach.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I think I murdered the hive. I'm sorry.




It was going to be me until a "time out".


----------



## megamania

Oh- and my time out is done.

I'm not in the penalty box anymore.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> I'm melting. It's 35 celsius here. Those are southern Italy numbers, my goodness. Wish I was in southern Italy, I could at least be melting on a proper beach.




Warm here and its Graduation weekend for the High Schools.   Motorcade nearby (motorcycle rally) so the river and road is very busy today.


----------



## jonesy

[video=youtube;9-bWbV1HWO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-bWbV1HWO0[/video]

I've been playing Thronebreaker. Last time I had this much fun with a card game on a computer was at the end of the 90's playing the Magic the Gathering adventure game. There's a lot of similar game elements in both (like the light roleplaying between battles).


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> It was going to be me until a "time out".




Nah, I wouldn't murder you.


----------



## megamania

Oh I see how you are.   Make me continue on with this life...…;


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Oh I see how you are.   Make me continue on with this life...…;




If I must suffer, then you must suffer. 

Glad to see you're feeling a little better for now. I hope it lasts.


----------



## jonesy

Is the E3 happening now the worst one ever? I've never been so bored watching the coverage. Like, EA somehow managed to bring in a Star Wars game that really does look pretty good and make me not excited for it. Bethesda's entire thing was them patting themselves on the back without having anything new on the table.


----------



## jonesy

Maybe I was a bit harsh judging the thing by those two companies. The rest of it has been pretty ok. Still very low hype level for me.


----------



## Aeson

I don't normally follow E3. I imagine shows will ebb and flow. You'll find some more exciting than others.


----------



## Aeson

My brakes have gone from sounding like air from a balloon to one of those party blower thingys.

[video=youtube_share;pB0Uiq4NTs0]https://youtu.be/pB0Uiq4NTs0[/video]


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Is the E3 happening now the worst one ever? I've never been so bored watching the coverage. Like, EA somehow managed to bring in a Star Wars game that really does look pretty good and make me not excited for it. Bethesda's entire thing was them patting themselves on the back without having anything new on the table.




I didn't catch EA,but I watched Beth's and well..did we watch the same thing? They apologized in a round about way about F076's launch, announced a ton of new content for it, then the other studios under Beth's portfolio announced a number of new games. https://kotaku.com/everything-bethesda-announced-at-e3-2019-1835362095


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> My brakes have gone from sounding like air from a balloon to one of those party blower thingys.



you need to fix your breaks *NOW* ! The next sound will be your breaks giving out on you. as in NO BREAKS.  This is not a joke.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> I didn't catch EA,but I watched Beth's and well..did we watch the same thing? They apologized in a round about way about F076's launch, announced a ton of new content for it, then the other studios under Beth's portfolio announced a number of new games. https://kotaku.com/everything-bethesda-announced-at-e3-2019-1835362095



Umm, let's see now. What I said was that Bethesda brought nothing new to the table.

Fallout 76 isn't new, and we already knew there's going to be a steady supply of stuff coming for it, E3 or not.

Ghostwire isn't made by Bethesda. Neither is Deathloop.

Doom Eternal we already knew about (theres's been gameplay videos posted of it for months by players), and they already made the "story trailer" joke the last time.

Wolfenstein Youngblood had a story trailer two months ago. Wolfenstein Cyberpilot 11 months ago.

Elder Scrolls Blades for the Switch? The only new part about that is the Switch. The game itself has already been playable for months.

Scalebreaker and Moons of Elsweyr are expansions for two more or less old games that already have been getting a steady supply of new expansions. We already knew that, just not what they were going to be called.

I suppose Rage 2 getting an expansion already is somewhat noteworthy.

And sure, Commander Keen is brand new. But is anyone actually excited for that?

Edit: I don't know, maybe I'm being overly grumpy, but I've been having serious problems getting excited by any of the stuff this year. Aside from Cyberpunk.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> you need to fix your breaks *NOW* ! The next sound will be your breaks giving out on you. as in NO BREAKS.  This is not a joke.




I understand, sadly when I say there is no money, I mean there is no money, for the work. I have no choice  but to wait until Friday. Hopefully the brakes will hold out.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Umm, let's see now. What I said was that Bethesda brought nothing new to the table.
> 
> Fallout 76 isn't new, and we already knew there's going to be a steady supply of stuff coming for it, E3 or not.
> 
> Ghostwire isn't made by Bethesda. Neither is Deathloop.
> 
> Doom Eternal we already knew about (theres's been gameplay videos posted of it for months by players), and they already made the "story trailer" joke the last time.
> 
> Wolfenstein Youngblood had a story trailer two months ago. Wolfenstein Cyberpilot 11 months ago.
> 
> Elder Scrolls Blades for the Switch? The only new part about that is the Switch. The game itself has already been playable for months.
> 
> Scalebreaker and Moons of Elsweyr are expansions for two more or less old games that already have been getting a steady supply of new expansions. We already knew that, just not what they were going to be called.
> 
> I suppose Rage 2 getting an expansion already is somewhat noteworthy.
> 
> And sure, Commander Keen is brand new. But is anyone actually excited for that?
> 
> Edit: I don't know, maybe I'm being overly grumpy, but I've been having serious problems getting excited by any of the stuff this year. Aside from Cyberpunk.




if you were hoping for new IPs directly from Beth and not one of the studios under them, then yeah everyone knew going in since they stated before E3 started that there wasn't going to be any news regarding Elder Scrolls 6 or Starfield,so it sounds like you set yourself up to be disappointed.


----------



## trappedslider

I made a new video [video=youtube;glg6OYnVRFo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glg6OYnVRFo[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I got a video call this morning. Once the lady saw me she hung up. How rude.


----------



## Scott DeWar

did you get your breaks fixed?


----------



## Aeson

I did.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am glad to hear this!


----------



## Aeson

Me too. 


[video=youtube_share;ginrBb6RedI]https://youtu.be/ginrBb6RedI[/video]

I see people in the real world doing this. Movies are just reflecting that.


----------



## Aeson

A new address was added to my route tonight. I like it. The number is an unlucky one and the street is called Hardpan Alley. I arrive to find it is in a gated community. I called my manager. She said of course you don't have the gate code, because they're crackheads. She calls people crackhead and threatens to punch people in the throat all the time. It's kinda funny, I guess until it's my turn.lol

She's beefing with another guy named Trayvon. I made a comment about locking him in one of the cages the papers come in. She said we can do it and give him some Skittles. I said I couldn't say that. She said she could because she was crazy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ginrBb6RedI]https://youtu.be/ginrBb6RedI[/video]
> 
> I see people in the real world doing this. Movies are just reflecting that.




Ditto.

I went to a tiny private HS, and in my class of 27, there were 4 “Davids”, 4 “Johns”/“Jons”, and a “John-David”.  They were all referred to by last names or initials.  Especially JD.

And in college, my group included a bunch of “Brians”, only one of whom was black, so he became “Black Brian.”

In a different time & place, I hung out with a group hat had several siblings, as well as a few unrelated people who shared the same surname.  Most people in that group went by first names as a result.


----------



## megamania

Doing the memory road thing again.    I am making a map to revisit the very FIRST DnD game I ever ran some 25+ years ago.  What is there was a fortress at the base of a steep hillside that the enemy couldn't invade?  Have the earth clerics topple the hillside onto it of course.   So you have a buried fortress that is still structurally "sound" only underground.


----------



## megamania

For that that are diabetic or have relatives that are...… how quickly does the foot thing happen and do you/they come and go with the severity of the foot / leg problems.   Last weekend I couldn't walk at all.   The next two days I was back to being good with a cane.   Today the knee wanted to give out but didn't.  Three hours later I could move about with a cane.

I really am beginning to think my issues are more about nerves from the back injury than the diabetes. 

Thoughts?   Suggestions?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> For that that are diabetic or have relatives that are...… how quickly does the foot thing happen and do you/they come and go with the severity of the foot / leg problems.   Last weekend I couldn't walk at all.   The next two days I was back to being good with a cane.   Today the knee wanted to give out but didn't.  Three hours later I could move about with a cane.
> 
> I really am beginning to think my issues are more about nerves from the back injury than the diabetes.
> 
> Thoughts?   Suggestions?



That may be exacerbated by diabetes, but that doesn’t sound like diabetes per se.  It could be a lot of things.

My paternal grandfather, my Mom, my paternal Aunt’s fiancée, and a couple of my friends all have diabetes.  I’m prediabetic myself, but so far, haven’t actually gotten the illness.  

The diabetic neuropathy issues with feet build up over time.

It actually sounds more like my experiences with gout.  My right knee swells up and becomes very painful.  Hits in hours, can last for days.  For most people, gout hits toes, fingers and ankles.  Knees are unusual.  One joint only is rare.

I’m special!

One of the friends with diabetes also has issues with blood clotting (genetic) and excessive retention and depositing of calcium in his system, both of which can lead to painful leg issues as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There almost ought to be a news channel that covers serious news seriously...but for the visuals.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-48663289


----------



## Aeson

Gout sounds likely. Has that been discussed with your doctor? How long have you been diabetic?


----------



## Aeson

I realize I only work a few hours a night, but working 7 days a week is a pain. I'm about to take on a second route. Until I get the new route down it'll take more time. I'll be folding roughly 200 papers, and driving 3 to 4 hours. Depending on the night the folding will take 1 to 2.5 hours.


----------



## megamania

Diabetic for 21 years

Having issues only in the past 9 months


----------



## Aeson

I was called a crackhead tonight. I feel accomplished now.  My manager asked for a route to be printed out. She kept saying the wrong number. I kept correcting her.....Turns out *I* was wrong. She was right. We looked at the list that was printed and it was wrong. When she went to get the right one she called me a crackhead. 

The whole time we had been laughing our arses off talking about pot. I said we're gonna get drug tested.


----------



## Aeson

With this new job I'll file 1099 tax form. I'm trying to keep track of my milage, and expenses (gas, repairs). I doubt I'll make 20k in a year. Maybe not even half that for this year. Should I worry about keeping this stuff for my taxes? I don't want to get hit with a huge tax bill at the end of the year. I plan to save money for when the tax man cometh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have no clue about the tax rules on that kind of thing.  It can’t hurt, though.


----------



## megamania

That was my thought also-  Can't hurt.   At the least it sets up good practices to used to for 2020


----------



## megamania

Computer is going to the repairs tomorrow.

two weeks ago my Photo program was acting up.  It wouldn't accept new pictures and then I couldn't open existing photos.

Following week my paint program wouldn't work.  I couldn't open them either unless I was "editing".

Now word is getting weird.  Trying to force me into header / footers and erasing entire words as I backstep once.

Not good.

Computer should still have an active warrenty for this kind of thing.   Key word- "Should".


----------



## Aeson

That is weird. I don't think I've heard of that. Have you tried non Microsoft versions of software to see if you have the same issues?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*DRAMA!*

Been a bit of event planning whiplash.

One of my cousins has been dating a (very nice) German guy for a couple years now, and they recently got engaged.  After consultation with an immigration attorney, they decided to move their plan for getting married in September up to July 6-7th.

My folks had decided to host July 4th celebrations this year.  I was already planning my menu...

But with news of the accelerated wedding plans, they invited them and his family to join us, since they would be in town.  Alas, his mom is afraid of most dogs...and we have wooves.






So we then offered to bring stuff to the home of the MotB’s house.  But the MotB was having a bad day, freaked out by the wedding planning and a pair of MD’s appointments AND _her_ fiancé being in a snit because the other daughter (who dislikes him) is coming...and so is the MotB’s ex- the father to the bride and her sister.  So naturally, she too Mom’s offer to help as a trigger to freak out.  (This isn’t all that unusual- she has been known to freak out because a leaf fell in early Autumn.)  Mom eventually calmed her down.

As the saying goes, though, shiii_errrrrrrr_ “poop” rolls downhill, so soon afterwards, I got a call from a very angry Bride.

Long story slightly abbreviated, we’ve got reservations for the 4th at a local steakhouse.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe the steakhouse will let you use their kitchen.


----------



## trappedslider

I made another video [video=youtube;ztPApQDApy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztPApQDApy4&t[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Xbox has a bundle with Fallout 76. Is it worth it?


----------



## Aeson

We have a new driver that goes by the name DJ Seduction. Seems to me there would be a conflict in her jobs. Many DJs work at night. I don't think she's doing kids parties with that moniker.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Xbox has a bundle with Fallout 76. Is it worth it?




Are oyu planning to play F076? It also requires an xbox live sub....


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Are oyu planning to play F076? It also requires an xbox live sub....




I don't  know for sure. I would give it a try if I had access. I may rent it, if possible, some time. A subscription to Xbox Live will reduce the likelihood of continuous play. 

I have other things I'd like to buy first. Some things I need to buy first.


----------



## Aeson

We had storms come through during my route tonight. I sent a text to my boss warning her of fallen limbs and trees, because she would be starting her route soon. She responded asking about the little people. I believe she was asking about the Fey folk that live in the trees. I took her question to be about the other drivers. I used my best Marie Antoinette" Let them eat cake"


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I don't  know for sure. I would give it a try if I had access. I may rent it, if possible, some time. A subscription to Xbox Live will reduce the likelihood of continuous play.
> 
> I have other things I'd like to buy first. Some things I need to buy first.




Then I would suggest just getting an xbox one without the game.


----------



## Aeson

Sometimes I question my sanity, but the unicorn in the kitchen says I'm fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't question something you lost a long time ago.


----------



## Aeson

Ice cold, bro. True, but ice cold.


----------



## Scott DeWar




----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Sometimes I question my sanity, but the unicorn in the kitchen says I'm fine.




Never question the unicorn.  Especially if its name is Happy


----------



## Aeson

I saw a sign at an animal hospital that read "free belly rubs inside", after an awkward chat with the police I learned what it meant.


----------



## Aeson

The sign has a second line I missed. "Pets only please"
You think they got other requests?


----------



## Scott DeWar

how hard did you get slapped?


----------



## Aeson

My ears are still ringing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My ears are still ringing.




Sooo...

Going back for seconds?


----------



## Aeson

I'm not allowed within 1000 ft of the place, but I got her number.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm not allowed within 1000 ft of the place, but I got her number.




[video=youtube;S5Y8tFQ01OY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Y8tFQ01OY[/video]


----------



## Aeson

[video=youtube_share;RCdKXG20rm0]https://youtu.be/RCdKXG20rm0[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Brisket nachos..._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OMG.

Celebrating a friend’s birthday today. She’s in a facility for post-surgical rehab.

I didn’t have time to eat breakfast, so I killed off a whole bunch of raw carrots, tomatoes, broccoli and cauliflower...

*Plus the majority of a container of French onion dip & Ruffles potato chips... 
*
I have not been pleasant company this evening...The Fartening has begun!


----------



## Aeson

Life has been found on Mars. The President has already vowed to build a "huge, beautiful wall", and claimed Martians will pay for it. If they don't he has threatened raise tariffs. That is as soon as an aide can show him on a map where Mars is.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OMG.
> 
> Celebrating a friend’s birthday today. She’s in a facility for post-surgical rehab.
> 
> I didn’t have time to eat breakfast, so I killed off a whole bunch of raw carrots, tomatoes, broccoli and cauliflower...
> 
> *Plus the majority of a container of French onion dip & Ruffles potato chips...
> *
> I have not been pleasant company this evening...The Fartening has begun!



Keep away from open flame


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Keep away from open flame




Right now, I don’t even want to be near a GIF of open flames.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OMG.
> 
> Celebrating a friend’s birthday today. She’s in a facility for post-surgical rehab.




I spent christmas 2011 and the susequent new years in on of those clinics.


----------



## Aeson

I used to have cars that smelled like pizza. Now my car smells like newspaper.


----------



## megamania

Pizza would be better


----------



## Aeson

I agree


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I know this is out of context but I found it funny.
A guy in Canada responded to the question what are you guys doing up there in Canada. He responded with We're in the middle of our six weeks of not winter, and we're all outside looking at the moose. 
I had a vision of millions of Canadians standing in a meadow looking at a single moose.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Whoever eats poutine should see to it that in the process he does not become poutine. And if you gaze long enough at a Moose, the Moose will gaze back into you.”
~Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Sometimes I question my sanity, but the unicorn in the kitchen says I'm fine.




 I questioned my sanity once, but it had an alibi...


----------



## megamania

The moose, with sagging shoulders, looks up.  Its mouth working buttercups and then it sees everyone looking.  Its eyes move slowly from person to person then..... "Can Aye elp you?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A cockney moose?


----------



## Aeson

I shorted myself on 50 papers, a whole bundle,  tonight. I don't know how I did it. I had a feeling something wasn't right. I then noticed how low I was. Clearly, I couldn't do my second route. I called boss, she warped backed to the office then met up with. I finished my first route then sat in the QT lot to fold my papers. I watched Netflix while I did it.


----------



## Aeson

Big Trouble in Little China on Blu-ray for 5 bucks? Yes, please.


----------



## Aeson

When I checked out at the store the guy said he hadn't seen that movie in a long time. It's been awhile for me.

Has anyone seen Zero Dark Thirty? It was in the barging bin also. I don't know if I should buy it.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Has anyone seen Zero Dark Thirty? It was in the barging bin also. I don't know if I should buy it.




It's a good dramatization of the hunt of Bin laden, I saw it in the theater and also bought it on blu-ray.


----------



## Aeson

Breaking news: Evil meets evil


----------



## Aeson

A man asked me for 52 cents outside the QT tonight. Normally if a person asked for money I would brush them off. Now because of my situation I tend to be more generous. If I gave them money I thought of it as I was paying for the story they told. This guy's story was he needed the money to buy an icecream. He said it helped his throat feel better than the medicine he was given. That was the best story I've heard in awhile.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Big Trouble in Little China on Blu-ray for 5 bucks? Yes, please.




Classic


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Big Tribble in Little China _was straight to video, for good reason.


----------



## Aeson

What would be the name of the pr0n version?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m thinking “Dribble” would be in there...

Maybe something sounding like ”faux china”.


----------



## Scott DeWar

lick dribble on Little China.


----------



## Aeson

Big *Breasts* on Little China?


----------



## Aeson

I've gotten to a point where I think I can rent a room weekly. I, for the first time in nearly a year, have a bed I can call my own. I also have AC that doesn't require me to run my engine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've gotten to a point where I think I can rent a room weekly. I, for the first time in nearly a year, have a bed I can call my own. I also have AC that doesn't require me to run my engine.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _Big Tribble in Little China _was straight to video, for good reason.





Oh Reeeeeellly….. I don't like that tone of voice young man.  Remove one XP.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What would be the name of the pr0n version?




BIG trouble in LITTLE china


Would this mean they visit the Hell of Perverts?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Big *Breasts* on Little China?




Like the wrestler after she had augmentations?


----------



## trappedslider

i did a new video [video=youtube;jhQapCBz-QI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhQapCBz-QI[/video]


----------



## Aeson

Two wrongs don't make a right, but two margaritas usually do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

three lefts around a square block will make a right too.


----------



## Aeson

Cockroaches, don't try to kill them. It only encourages them.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> three lefts around a square block will make a right too.




Three lefts get you back on the interstate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Three lefts sets you up for a right hook.


----------



## Aeson

Fifteen will get you twenty.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am being naughty. I just put a pinch of catnip in the cat's food.


----------



## megamania

Best laughs I have ever had with an animal was when our first cat, Cinder, was neutered.  She woke up and couldn't walk straight.  Walked into door jams, boxes.... books.... everything ground level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

neutered or spaded?


----------



## Aeson

If the police make you feel uncomfortable maybe you should look at yourself, not ask the business make the police leave.


----------



## Mad_Jack

It's sort of like what I once told someone during a discussion of wh_y_ he "needed" an AR-15 as a "home defense" weapon - if there are more than six guys coming through your door in body armor, chances are they're the _COPS_...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> It's sort of like what I once told someone during a discussion of wh_y_ he "needed" an AR-15 as a "home defense" weapon - if there are more than six guys coming through your door in body armor, chances are they're the _COPS_...



And they'll more likely get you before you get them. Some people are just insane.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> ...if there are more than six guys coming through your door in body armor, chances are ______________________________.




“there is something very, very skewed about your lifestyle”


----------



## Aeson

If you feel you need a gun for home defense you might want to move. If you feel you need an AR-15 for home defense, you might want to move NOW.


----------



## trappedslider

I need some beta readers...


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> i did a new video [video=youtube;jhQapCBz-QI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhQapCBz-QI[/video]




You know what that trainyard reminds me of? The aftermath of this scene:


[video=youtube;wHVh8KONwrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHVh8KONwrw[/video]


----------



## jonesy

Getting close to the anniversary with my lady and I thought one of the presents could be Sansa's necklace. You know the one, from the wedding with the dry pie. So I'm looking at all the sites selling them, and none of them get the details right. Like, are they actively trying to avoid a copyright lawsuit, or something? I'm also noticing the same thing is true with Melisandre's necklaces. None of them look accurate.

And another thing. Wasn't Etsy supposed to be a place for finding homemade arts and crafts? The place these days looks super professional, and everything is way overpriced. 200 dollars for a necklace that doesn't even get the details right? Forget about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I get a lot of crafts stuff on Etsy- jewelry and leather goods, mostly.  Reasonably priced, too.

But I can see how something emulating a copyrighted piece might be off or pricey.


----------



## jonesy

I did check the official source first to see if they were selling them, but when I go to the HBO store I get this message:
"HBO has decided to cease operation of the HBO UK, FR, DE, & EU Shops."


----------



## trappedslider

move?


----------



## Aeson

Lucky for you, you don't live in Ukfrdeeu.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> neutered or spaded?




Reason for living taken away


----------



## jonesy

Those of you viewing Enworld on mobile, are you able to see posts that have received experience? Because I can't see the experience system on my phone at all.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Those of you viewing Enworld on mobile, are you able to see posts that have received experience? Because I can't see the experience system on my phone at all.




Give me Xp. We'll see.


----------



## Aeson

Works fine for me. Thanks, Trappedslider.


----------



## Aeson

I just realized what you meant, jonesy. You're talking about the ENWorld app. I had to install it. I see XP.


----------



## jonesy

There's an app? Sheesh. _That_'s the problem. 

Goes to show how little I've done anything online with a phone. I've just used it for calls and texts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FWIW, I don’t use the app.


----------



## Aeson

I use Chrome so the sites looks like a mini version of the desktop site.


----------



## megamania

I don't have a cell phone


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I don't have a cell phone




If it's cost, there are programs to help you get a phone. Thanks, Obama.


----------



## megamania

Vermont.   Little to no reception here


----------



## Aeson

I am a gal durn super hero again. This time for real, maybe. I saw an old man on the street in what appeared to be his underwear. He later corrected me in that it was swim trunks he was wearing. I asked I could call someone for him. He started to give me a number but had a hard time with it. I said maybe I should call 911. He said that was probably a good idea. I called and they sent police and EMS. When the male officer walked he asked if the officer liked his attire. The officer said yes. The female cop asked me about the situation and took down my info.

I should mention, this was at 2:30am and the temp in the low 70s. There were thunderstorms just a couple of hours earlier. He looked dry but had to be cold.


----------



## trappedslider

my newest video [video=youtube;3AHwOhIGPFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AHwOhIGPFQ&t=2s[/video]


----------



## megamania

Its been over 30 years and I won't drop names but this the crazy stuff I had.    I was officially the town constable by 10 minutes. (call came at 12:10 am).   Met up with the other senior constable at person's house.   There was a report of a man prowling in the back yard.  This was.

5'6 guy muttering to himself about the Vietnam War.   He wasn't responding to use so the senior officer had me "keep him here" while he called the State Police for back-up.   I was then 5'11 and a solid 220 pounds.  This guy decided I was part of his memory as he dragged me easily from corner to corner and telling me I was a little Viennese child.   We were being mortor shelled.

Finally senior officer and two Staties arrived.    Even with four of us, we had a struggle holding this guy down to be cuffed.  The senior officer (350+ pounds) sat on his legs.   The guy did a leg curl and sent him flying.   Damn.....

Cuffed and got him into the squad car.  Found out later he was mixing Cocaine with Coffee Brandy (and I suspect other stuff) and was looking for help before he succumbed to his visions of the war.

Welcome to being a town elected constable of a town with about 2500 people.


----------



## Aeson

Panic mode engage

My manager invited me out for lunch and a movie for my birthday. I said yes. We're going to one of these theaters that serve meals to see Spider Man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, like, Wow!!


----------



## Aeson

She threatened to punch me if I even tried to take out my wallet.lol 

I'm getting ready to go. This will be fun. I can't wait.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Have a good time!


----------



## Aeson

It was amazing. She was amazing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It was amazing. She was amazing.










(Had to be said.)


----------



## Aeson

The movie was good. She wore the little black dress. I'm glad I decided to change my pants and shoes but I still felt underdressed. She laughed at my corny jokes. Like my response to her saying she wanted Nick Fury's tranq gun. I said if she used it on one of her drivers she would have to drive their route. A guy walked in with a glass with Spider Man on it. She said she wanted the glass. When the movie was over she grabbed his glass and put it her purse. She said that's what purses were made for, to steal Spider Man glasses. We had a lot of fun. The food was good too. I had fish and chips. She had a shrimp and chicken dish. She saved one shrimp for me to try. It had an orange marmalade dip that was pretty good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a memory was made. 


P.S.: wag of the finger at theft.


----------



## Aeson

It was a Spider Man glass. I think I would have done if I had a purse.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What Would Peter Parker Do?


----------



## Aeson

He would shoot a web and pull the glass to him instead of walking over and picking it up.


----------



## trappedslider

who wants to be a beta reader for me?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wish I had the time...


----------



## Aeson

I charge $10 per page. $5 if the page is erotic.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson

I learned tonight that the 4th man to walk the moon, Alen Bean, was an artist, and some of his paintings were done using moon dust.


----------



## Aeson

I listened to portion of an interview with astronaut Jim Lovell as he talked about orbiting the moon and seeing Earth first time. He could hold his thumb up and hide the whole planet. He thought about the 5 billion people, and everything he knew just being behind his thumb.

It had to be surreal. I often think about wanting to go to space. Looking back, could handle what I was seeing?


----------



## trappedslider

well, i finished the promposal section for my story..if any of you care to read it and leave comments https://docs.google.com/document/d/1q_GGoqL2MWkJqYbdzdffSiBC6K4I0xrHpnr9TfnkYWA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Aeson

I skipped around and looked at your notes at the end. I'm not sure they announce arriving flights like that, but I believe the announcement would use the whole location "Los Angeles, California" mainly because just using LA could be confusing to some like foriegn travelers. Also the line above it is missing the word one.


----------



## jonesy

The phrase "subvert the expectations" has been thrown about a lot lately for a particular reason. I don't think I was ever quite sure what it meant, especially since my background is in information technologies where subversion refers to a very specific thing (by now 20 year old brand of version control software). Imagine my surprise when I finally realized that subversion means the same thing as the word overthrow. So, when I'm controlling the versions of my software using said system I'm literally overthrowing the previous administration.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> well, i finished the promposal section for my story..if any of you care to read it and leave comments https://docs.google.com/document/d/1q_GGoqL2MWkJqYbdzdffSiBC6K4I0xrHpnr9TfnkYWA/edit?usp=sharing



"Shoot Seth." sounds weird to me, even in the context it's said.

Aside from random spelling mistakes, it reads like one of those this-really-happened-to-me diary-style novels. Which isn't a bad thing if that's what you're going for.


----------



## Aeson

I watch response videos on YouTube often. Many are responses to flat earthers and conspiracy nuts. Why can't I meet these people IRL? I don't think they exist. It can't be possible that people actually think the earth is flat or an out of focus star is a space ship or the moon is a projection. I think the conspiracy is these people are actors so the responders can have content. It's all fake.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Aside from random spelling mistakes




what spelling mistakes? Nothing is flagged for being spelled wrong.


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> what spelling mistakes? Nothing is flagged for being spelled wrong.



Well, ignoring the question of when is a comma or semicolon missing or not (since that can be a story telling style decision):
- line 9: missing word "as" after word "smiled"
- line 17: personally I'd place a second "that" after the single one
- line 17: replace "mentaly" with "mentally"
- line 18: replace "need" with "needed" as otherwise the sentence has a time frame mixup
- third to last paragraph has the word "theartics"


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Well, ignoring the question of when is a comma or semicolon missing or not (since that can be a story telling style decision):
> - line 9: missing word "as" after word "smiled"
> - line 17: personally I'd place a second "that" after the single one
> - line 17: replace "mentaly" with "mentally"
> - line 18: replace "need" with "needed" as otherwise the sentence has a time frame mixup
> - third to last paragraph has the word "theartics"




here's what i love about google docs, you can flag things with a comment,instead of having to say line whatever,makes it so much easier for the writer. The last one easy to find since it was the last word.


----------



## Aeson

Why do flat earthers always pick on NASA? Other countries have space programs. India recently tried launching a craft bound for the moon. They had to abort for technical problems.


----------



## Aeson

I'm never getting married. I'm just going to find a woman I don't like, and buy her a house.


----------



## Aeson

No one warned me when I took this job about all the kamikaze deer doing strafing runs across the street. So far I have avoided them   I did have a young buck run in front of me tonight. He just ran full steam ahead. I have gotten into the habit of looking for others in the direction the deer came from.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Why do flat earthers always pick on NASA? Other countries have space programs. India recently tried launching a craft bound for the moon. They had to abort for technical problems.




Aliens apologize.  They would not have done that if they had known we were trying to free their POW from Area 51


----------



## megamania

and remember.... where there is one deer there will be more and deer are social creatures...… "I made it across- wait my friends are still on the other side....


----------



## megamania

I am teaching my son how to drive.  Last night he insisted on driving..... First night time, First heavy rain and in Bennington (pop 12,000+ vs our home Arlington 2500).   


We survived.  Deer survived.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> and remember.... where there is one deer there will be more and deer are social creatures...… "I made it across- wait my friends are still on the other side....




That's why I always look where the first one came from.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if I agree with the casting for First Man. Buzz Aldrin 50 years later has more hair than the man playing him. I think Ryan Gosling wasn't the best Choice for Armstrong either.


----------



## Aeson

Years ago I remember a guy on this board talking about trying to get paid to DM sessions. Others gave him such a hard time about it. Now I'm seeing news stories about professional DMs. I think he was ahead of his time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Perhaps.  I recall that conversation, and probably weighed in on the “not gonna pay for it” side.

Still, it IS a skill.  And not everyone can develop it.  Maybe it took time for the hobby to grow big enough that the % of hobbyist GMs was too small to support the number of players looking for games.

OTOH, I have never seen a listing requesting or advertising a pro GM.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Happy Birthday [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION]!


----------



## Aeson

Happy Mega birthday, Mega.


----------



## megamania

thankyou everyone


…. and today is my 27th ann.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Belated happy “selfiversary”, and congrats on 27 years!


----------



## Aeson

How did you find that many Anns in one place?
I want to try this out.

1. Everything born has a birthday
2. You were born.
Therefore,
3. You have a birthday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Belated happy “selfiversary”, and congrats on 27 years!




actually, he is 50, his wedding Anniversary is what he is referencing. [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], happy Anniversary too!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> actually, he is 50, his wedding Anniversary is what he is referencing. [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], happy Anniversary too!




I know.  I guess I wasn’t clear.


----------



## Aeson

I've been at my job for nearly 2 months now. Things are going well. I have 2 routes that I drive each night. Starting soon I'll be on call in the morning as a service driver. They are the ones that take replacement newspapers to customers. This part time job has turned full time. The pay is still bollocks, but it's an improvement. I might be able to get out of this motel and into a place of my own soon. That's the important part.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ye gods, _soooooo_ glad I checked to see if my old Rocky Horror cast was performing at one of the upcoming conventions in the fall...  

  It had totally slipped my mind in the last couple months that they were hosting the 2019 National Rocky Horror Picture Convention...

_*NEXT WEEKEND!!!*_

Tickets purchased.


----------



## megamania

Word of mouth is spreading with my game. Got people asking to join or what it is about.


----------



## megamania

I needed this support.    Life has been..... difficult lately.   Loss of feeling is spreading and starting to effect more than just the muscles and their strength.

One is a definite new player.   The other is hemming and hawing.   She has never played before.


----------



## Aeson

We're always with you.

I'm glad you're finding something to enjoy.


----------



## megamania

and now there is a third but uncomfortable that I am old enough to be her father......


----------



## Aeson

And..... that's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## Aeson

I had a flat tire last night. I didn't notice until I got home. I had no idea. My boss called after I laid down asking if I could come help with a route. She said all Hell broke loose and she needed help. I said is this a bad time to tell you I have flat tire? She threatened to punch me in the throat.  She said she'd get someone else. She ended up driving the route. She ended with just enough time to get to her day job. I know that because I was on the phone with her at the time. She called me wanting to vent. 

To help her feel a little better I told her about driving past a guy smoking weed (twice). I felt a little lightheaded and "happy" for a few minutes. Then I got a headache.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> and now there is a third but uncomfortable that I am old enough to be her father......



[video=youtube;m_9hfHvQSNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_9hfHvQSNo[/video]


----------



## Aeson

I'm looking through the 5th ed Starter Set. I found the 2 fighter pregens odd. One is armed with a great sword and long bow and one armed with a great axe and a javelin. The one with the long bow is meant to be a ranged fighter. Was this a way to let someone try a ranger lite character? 
In my experience ranged fighters were very limited in past editions.


----------



## Aeson

In other news, North Korea's war on seafood continues. Two rockets killed a few fish.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, that is why seafood is getting scarce!?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds fishy...


----------



## Aeson

I think they're being shellfish. They want all the tuna.


----------



## Aeson

My sister is the hospital. Urgent care thinks she's having a heart attack. She sent me this. I think she thinks I doubt her story.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!


----------



## Aeson

I won a shiny nickel. I bet my mom she didn't have a heart attack. The hospital is keeping my sister over night because her BP is still high. She'll be ok though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

high bp is stroke problems, but that is actually not that very high.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen higher BPs.  I’ve _had_ higher BPs- I was asymptomatic at 200+/200+...and scared the bejesus out of an entire medical office.

But it’s still no joke.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mine tends to drop scary low.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure why they thought heart attack instead of stroke. Seems it would have made more sense. They're keeping her to bring the BP down and to do a stress test.

One thing my mom brought up is my sister wondered if switching from cigarettes to vaping had anything to do with it. I don't think so.


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;sx_BB1UZi8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx_BB1UZi8Y[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> [video=youtube;sx_BB1UZi8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx_BB1UZi8Y[/video]




If I pretend she’s a walrus, should I boop her tusks?


----------



## trappedslider

yes


----------



## Aeson

They did such a great job treating my sister's high BP, it went too low. She fell out going to the bathroom. They're keeping her another night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That can happen.  I was in the hospital recovering from ACL/MCL repair surgery, and my BP skyrocketed into the 190s due to pain induced by the knee-flexing Machine they had me in.  So they tried me on a sublingual dose of a med that tasted of chocolate.  It chopped 100 points off my BP in under an hour, and I passed right the hell out.  Fortunately, I was already lying in a hospital bed...


----------



## Aeson

8÷2(2+2)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...is 1


----------



## Aeson

Or is it?


----------



## Aeson

It can also be solved to =16. 8÷2=4×4=16

https://www-nytimes-com.cdn.ampproj...ience/math-equation-pedmas-bemdas-bedmas.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Interesting.

I’m not going to gainsay the mathematician, but I was never taught either acronym, or the left to right convention.

What I was taught was that, the number in front of the parenthetical always applies to the parenthetical.  Ditto an exponent, FWIW.)  IOW, X(N) is always calculated as a single number first, X times N.  Then, if you see something like the problem posited, you read it like a fraction: 8/2(2+2).  That can’t be solved as 16, just as 1.  

To get 16 out of the 8÷2(2+2) equation, you’d have to read it as (8÷2)(2+2), but that would violate the rule of grouping the parenthetical with its multiplier.


----------



## Aeson

Yesterday my friend from work and I met to drive a new route I plan to start soon. We were going to have lunch first but the place I picked didn't open for another 3 hours. 
We drove the route and had a lot of fun talking. We ended up at a different restaurant. By the time I got home I had been awake 23 hours. I slept until I had to go back to work. We got a real late start. I didn't start delivering  until 4am. I normally finish then. When I finished my route around 7 I had to go help with another. That took about an hour. I was finished by 9am this morning. I rescued a box turtle from the street. Later I saw a snapping turtle on a different road. I left him where his was. The box turtle I gave to my friend to give to her boys ages 14 and 8. She and the lady we helped deliver the route for named it after me. 

She's my boss and we're getting closer. I hope this doesn't bite me in the arse. She's awesome and I don't want to lose the job. Hopefully things only get better from here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

+1 to that!


----------



## megamania

I was taught to break down the formula within ( ) first.


No wonder USA is dropping in math (and general education) skills


----------



## Aeson

And you still can. I think the difference is when you multiply or divide.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

According to the article, nearly everyone DID do the parenthetical first.  So at the very least, the level of math proficiency on THAT part of the equation seemed consistently good.


----------



## Aeson

Angry orange baby blames gaming. *facepalm*


----------



## megamania

Just finished watching "The Negotiator".  Forgot just how powerful it was.


----------



## megamania

Also saw The Boys yesterday.  Still prefer the original series but the Dolphin scene was funny.


----------



## Aeson

The other night I thought I saw a big raccoon. Then I noticed three little faces. It was three little ones jumbled together.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I’m not going to gainsay the mathematician, but I was never taught either acronym, or the left to right convention.
> 
> What I was taught was that, the number in front of the parenthetical always applies to the parenthetical.  Ditto an exponent, FWIW.)  IOW, X(N) is always calculated as a single number first, X times N.  Then, if you see something like the problem posited, you read it like a fraction: 8/2(2+2).  That can’t be solved as 16, just as 1.
> 
> To get 16 out of the 8÷2(2+2) equation, you’d have to read it as (8÷2)(2+2), but that would violate the rule of grouping the parenthetical with its multiplier.




I was taught basically the same. In this equation, (2+2) =4 is figured first, then 2*(4)=8, 8/8=1. no compromise. it was a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Aeson

I think I scored some points with the turtle. The boys love it. Mom does too. The cats are curious about what's in the box. Her youngest asked about it red eyes. Is it possessed? Does it breathe fire? She said they run around finding bugs for it to eat.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Also saw The Boys yesterday.  Still prefer the original series but the Dolphin scene was funny.




Marshal Law the comic book needs to be done


----------



## Aeson

Tardigrades look like mini maggots with sphincters for faces according to the BBC news presenter on the radio.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm enjoying this Smooth Jazz Instrumentals Radio station on pandora as i work on my book.


----------



## Aeson

I've never been able to get into jazz. If it works for you, that's good. 


Anyone see jonesy around lately? I know people come and go but it's been awhile for him I think. I hope all is ok.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I've never been able to get into jazz. If it works for you, that's good.
> 
> .



 Instrumental music helps with focusing,so i don't get distracted by lyrics. I also have a station that plays Lindsey Stirling and similar stuff. Today's the first time I've listened to the Jazz station.


----------



## Aeson

First

Eats all the food in The Hive.


----------



## trappedslider

NOOOO! my avatar is fuzzy


----------



## Aeson

nope, it's just the alcohol.


----------



## Aeson

The other night I had either the best or weirdest chat with my friend at work. I arrive at the loading dock, then comes outside, pssts me over to her. I follow the sound of escaping air. An approximation of the following takes place.

Scene
Loading dock; night time
Her stands on the landing outside door.
Me stands ground level looking up.

Her: Can you tell if I'm wearing a bra or not? 
Me: You're not.
Her: I thought so. I was in a rush to get dressed before work. I was going to put it on after.
Me: It normally goes on first, unless you're Madonna.
Her: I knew I could ask you. I couldn't ask someone else in the office. 

End scene.

This conversation had lead me to rethink my assessment of our relationship. I thought friendship headed towards romantic. Now I think I've been friend zoned. Many years ago I discovered this phenomenon where women have "safe" male friends. Males they are not attracted to. Friends they don't have to worry about trying to have sex with them. It's basically a straight version of the gay best friend. Women don't really think of your feelings on a subject as long as they're feelings are clear as mud to you. It has happened all my life. They can talk freely with me. Doesn't matter if what they say has an effect on me as long as they get the safe friend response. Nothing has changed in 30 years. Women learn this in their teen years and carry it on well into their adult years. 

I has a sad. 
I've been sitting on this for days. Stewing


----------



## Scott DeWar

_eats all the non food in the hive_ Its a new old thread! Yippeee! Thanks @Morrus !!

Wow, it smell like a new car in here!


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> NOOOO! my avatar is fuzzy



mine is nice and sharp! see them maniacal eyes and wicked 'stache?!


----------



## megamania

We'rrrrrre back!


----------



## Aeson

I was the first upon returning. I ate all the food. The truck doesn't come back until next week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I ate all the non-food.


----------



## Aeson

36 seconds is all it took to end 9 lives and change the lives of dozens more forever.


----------



## Aeson

So you did. Now where do I go pee? Cuz I gots to go.


----------



## trappedslider

so imade a new video,but the audio didn't work out like I wanted


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> So you did. Now where do I go pee? Cuz I gots to go.



Behid that bush over there! --->


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Behid that bush over there! --->



I don't trust that bush it's on fire and talking.


----------



## trappedslider

so last week, I sent out an email to some big name hospitals asking some questions for my book and today I got a response


----------



## Aeson

Cool


----------



## jonesy

I'm so confused. Also, my avatar got hit with a pixel beam. I wonder if I still have the original image saved up somewhere.


----------



## jonesy

Having to go through ancient private messages to clear the 'you have mail' notification is weird. All the old stuff that is now water under the bridge.


----------



## Aeson

Dude, where have you been? I thought a yeti got you.


----------



## jonesy

How long has it been? A month? I took a proper summer vacation, rested well, traveled, got my tax returns, spent those, enjoyed the Milano sun, came back, and got right back into work refreshed. Busy busy.


----------



## Aeson

That sounds awesome. To live in Europe. Le sigh

If I want to take time off I have to arrange for someone to cover me. Then I have to pay them to do it. I can't afford to take time off.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jonesy, You got the original image from me, I think.


----------



## jonesy

That's kind of unlikely, since I've had this avatar from the beginning, and you came four years later. 

P.S. How do we make quotes in this new platform?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> That sounds awesome. To live in Europe. Le sigh
> 
> If I want to take time off I have to arrange for someone to cover me. Then I have to pay them to do it. I can't afford to take time off.



Huh. Quoting is really different on this platform.

For the longest time I've been baffled by how little vacation time people over yonder get, and why the system stays like that.

Edit: is it just me or is the 'report' function in a funny place? When you like someone's post it kinda looks like you reported it instead.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sblock is now spoiler, i think


----------



## Aeson

Braves v Dodgers. My friend from work won tickets. 
.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Braves v Dodgers. My friend from work won tickets.
> .View attachment 113154



Sweeeet! Go Dodgers!


----------



## Aeson

Where is my dislike button?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> For the longest time I've been baffled by how little vacation time people over yonder get, and why the system stays like that.



It baffles us too. Employee care is not a top priority for many companies. What I do most anyone can do. Hell, we have a driver that suffered brain trauma, and is rather slow, yet they hired him. We're easily replaced. I think in end that is the thought, if you don't  like it, hit the brinks. We can always find someone else.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

So true. Most wise.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Where is my dislike button?



like is now a mouseover function with choices


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finally back after being in authentication hell.  Did I miss anything?  Anyone eat all the snacks in The Hive?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Finally back after being in authentication hell.  Did I miss anything?  Anyone eat all the snacks in The Hive?



I ate the food which covers healthy snacks. Scott ate the non food so that covers non healthy food.

You missed my continuous teen angst over a girl. Mega sharing truth. Jonesy took a vacation longer than I had my job. Ok that was an exaggeration. Trappedslider  is feeding his inner Spielberg. Knightfall is lurking.

Did I miss anything?

Oh I went to a Braves game for the first time in 25 years. It was awesome. I shared a pic.


----------



## megamania

Sharing a pic also


----------



## megamania




----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, for fuzzy avies: I read elsewhere that if you re-load the pic it comes out crisp and clear.


----------



## Aeson

My mom lost her Atm card while shopping with my spoiled brat niece. She called wanting me to call the bank to put a hold on it. I used the banking app to do it (ain't technology grand?). In the process she claims the card has been found. I haven't released the lock. I'm waiting for her to ask so I can tell her to stop buying name brand garbage for the aforementioned spoiled brat. Am I wrong?


----------



## megamania

Sounds like fighting words but not necessarily a bad thing.  School shopping or "Get me something now" shopping?


----------



## jonesy

I wouldn't say you're wrong Aeson, but waiting to bring up the topic until she needs it later might create another problem depending on what she normally uses it for.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Finally back after being in authentication hell.  Did I miss anything?  Anyone eat all the snacks in The Hive?



wait...you're a mod?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, for a few years now.

They asked me niece, and I declined.  They asked me again a while later cause I was reporting a megaton of spam.  So I took on the mantle of moderation, but only for the limited purpose of being the anti-spam terminator.  For a while, that’s all I did.

But over the past 18+ months, several mods stepped down, leaving only Morrus & Umbran doing the visible moderating, and too much shenanigans was going down, so I stepped up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> .. .. .. .. ..
> But over the past 18+ months, several mods stepped down, leaving only Morrus & Umbran doing the visible moderating, and too much shenanigans was going down, so I stepped up.



*THEY* wont ask me to be a Mod as I am just Chock Full of Shenanigrins!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> *THEY* wont ask me to be a Mod as I am just Chock Full of Shenanigrins!



That's me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m more full of shenanigorns.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wait...

Shenanigorns: Half Pixie, Half Lizardman?


----------



## trappedslider

I'm only Chock Full of nuts....anxiety and depression and sarcasm


----------



## megamania

Besides no computer skills-  I'm so stupid I can't spell shanigans 9phonically spelt as I pronounce it)


----------



## megamania

all I got left is anxiety, depression and sarcasm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not making fun of depression, but being in Nashville Tenn. made me think of Hee Haw


Spoiler



[video]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> Sweeeet! Go Dodgers!



by the way, who won?


----------



## megamania

Football and Hockey fans


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, who won?



The Dodgers 8-3


----------



## jonesy

So, to link videos now you gotta click that triple-dot and choose Link Media. Aight?


----------



## Aeson

If you're going to park on the street, don't park cockeyed. If you're going to park on the street with another car parked on the opposite side,  don't park cockeyed and make it that much harder to drive between. FRACKING MORONS!!!!


----------



## megamania

May be no more Disney Spider-man films.....


----------



## megamania

Appears either I broke The Hive or my news of Spider-man no longer being a part of the MCU did


----------



## Aeson

Your name is not Wreckit Ralph.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I went to bed at a proper time


----------



## trappedslider

Each year, 112 Americans are killed in tragic toothpick accidents.


----------



## Aeson

I was an adventurer like you once, until I took a toothpick to the knee.


----------



## Aeson

This is where I draw the line. Deer, rabbits, opposums, squirrels, turtles, even frogs crossing the road is fine, but when a grown ass man plants his ass in the road, then looks at you as if you have a third head it's gone too far. I delivered a paper to a house in a cul-de-sac, as I turn I see this man sitting cross legged on the street right in front of me. I had to turn sharply to avoid him. He looked at me, gnawing on something, with this surprised look on his face. My guess is whatever he was eating was probably an eatable form of THC.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hopefully it wasn't someone else's bit of body parts


----------



## jonesy

Looks like the Spiderman franchise is cursed.


----------



## trappedslider

By law, the first dance at all proms in Nebraska must be “The Safety Dance.”


----------



## CleverNickName

Did somebody say "Dance?"

Kuppo!


----------



## trappedslider

A WIP, I may darken the pants,they are currently  khaki colored. 



Spoiler






[/spoiler


----------



## Aeson

I thought dancing was banned in Nebraska. Didn't Kevin Bacon make a documentary about that?


----------



## CleverNickName

So why is the Iron DM 2019 thread so quiet?  Things have really cooled down over the years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What _is_ Iron DM?  I’ve never even peeked, so I am clueless as to its nature.


----------



## CleverNickName

Iron DM is a glorified writing contest for Dungeon Masters....I think it started out as a Rat Bastard DM Club event in 2002?   Contestants are given a list of ingredients, a word count, and 48 hours, and must write an adventure that uses them all.   It's challenging, but it's also a lot of fun.  (And it's a great way to sharpen your creative writing skills, while getting some free written adventures from the other contestants.)

I've participated in a few of them, and I emcee'd the 2010 one, but I've never won.  The official write-up is *here*.


----------



## megamania

I entered one of the early ones and went near the top.   I remember cat, basket, cliffside and some other stuff were components I had to use.

Didn't get me any Storyhour viewers


----------



## Mad_Jack

Am I still dead?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Am I still dead?



_pokes with stick_
_sniffs_
Yup.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad jack is simultaneously still alive and still dead as he is really and not really in my computer.


----------



## Aeson

After listening to Depeche Mode I came up with a new adventure idea.

A high level cleric with 12 acolytes travels the countryside performing "miracles". A problem arises when he heals people 3 days later they turn into zombies. One of the acolytes is willing to betray the cleric. One of the acolytes could be an earth subtype.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> After listening to Depeche Mode I came up with a new adventure idea.
> 
> A high level cleric with 12 acolytes travels the countryside performing "miracles". A problem arises when he heals people 3 days later they turn into zombies. One of the acolytes is willing to betray the cleric. One of the acolytes could be an earth subtype.



So what system? Pathfinder, perchance?


----------



## megamania

1st. ADV, 2nd, 3.0, 3.5, 4, 5 Path, Path 2, GURPS, then the more obscure ones....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> After listening to Depeche Mode I came up with a new adventure idea.
> 
> A high level cleric with 12 acolytes travels the countryside performing "miracles". A problem arises when he heals people 3 days later they turn into zombies. One of the acolytes is willing to betray the cleric. One of the acolytes could be an earth subtype.



“Personal Jesus”?


----------



## Aeson

Yup. I tried multi quote, but it didn't seem to work.


Scott DeWar said:


> So what system? Pathfinder, perchance?



Probably. I really like 1st ed. I don't know D&D 5th ed very well. Pathfinder 2nd ed. is too new. I don't have anything on it yet except the beta material. 

The last song inspired adventure was done using 4th ed. only because it's what I had on hand at the time. The one thing I like about it, was that the monster manual gave encounter suggestions. Other lesser or equal creatures to pair with the monster you were looking at. I wonder if that carried over to 5th.

Just curious, anyone know why I said one might be earth subtype?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 1st. ADV, 2nd, 3.0, 3.5, 4, 5 Path, Path 2, GURPS, then the more obscure ones....



Hol is maybe the most obscure one I know. 
It Came From The Late Late Late Show is another one. 
I know of others and have some of them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bottom right corner: [reply ] with the arrow on the left side pointing to the left , that is for the multi quote, the hit the 







> button for the final quote.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Yup. I tried multi quote, but it didn't seem to work.
> 
> Probably. I really like 1st ed. I don't know D&D 5th ed very well. Pathfinder 2nd ed. is too new. I don't have anything on it yet except the beta material.
> 
> The last song inspired adventure was done using 4th ed. only because it's what I had on hand at the time. The one thing I like about it, was that the monster manual gave encounter suggestions. Other lesser or equal creatures to pair with the monster you were looking at. I wonder if that carried over to 5th.
> 
> Just curious, anyone know why I said one might be earth subtype?



John 1:42, Jesus says: "You are Simon son of Jona, you shall be called Cephas" (meaning a stone).

(Alluding to Peter being the cornerstone of the earthly Church.)


----------



## Aeson

That's right. I thought it would be a clever allusion to the story. One of them would be an actual rock, so to speak.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it’s pretty clever.  Goliath, Earth Genasi, elemental template...it all works.

You could put a little more into modeling the other apostles for more fun. 

Perhaps one has an affinity for magic that duplicates people, like Mirror Image or Alter Self (Thomas, called Didymus, or “Twin”.)

Maybe one of the fishermen has aquatic ancestry.


----------



## Aeson

That's what I had in mind. Goliath (double meaning) was the first thing that came to mind. The plan was to come up with something for each so they're not cookie cutter. I had a real laugh at the idea of making the betrayer twirl a black mustache and give him an evil cackle no one else in the group picks up on.


----------



## Aeson

I come home to find this obscene monstrosity taking up 2 spaces right outside my room. I wanted to leave a note telling him off. I suspect he's armed, so if he's capable of comprehending the written language, it might cause him to start shooting. How is it possible people feel the need to have such abominations? Micro penis, anyone?


----------



## Aeson

And the douche nozzle just started the thing. Of course it's fracking loud.


----------



## megamania

Handicap people that park in handicapped parking.    Got an image in your mind?    

In Texas it is a built-up 4X4 with a ATV on a rack covered in mud and a wind board.

Guy must be handicapped...… right?

Should have taken a picture


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That's what I had in mind. Goliath (double meaning) was the first thing that came to mind. The plan was to come up with something for each so they're not cookie cutter. I had a real laugh at the idea of making the betrayer twirl a black mustache and give him an evil cackle no one else in the group picks up on.



He should also only carry SP for currency.

Also, here’s an Anagram Generator into which I plugged “Judas Iscariot”:




__





						Internet Anagram Server :  Anagrams for: Judas iscariot
					

Discover the magic of anagrams with the Internet Anagram Server



					new.wordsmith.org


----------



## Aeson

Several times today Gmail notified me someone was trying to recover the password to my gmail account....wait for it...in Bangkok Thailand. The name I use on that account is an old D&D character. In recent years I got emails about things in Thailand. I wondered if the name means something in Thai.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Possible!


----------



## Aeson

This cracked me up. The BBC radio news presenter said "And now to talk about the so called Lungs of the Earth being damaged by smoking."


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Handicap people that park in handicapped parking.    Got an image in your mind?
> 
> In Texas it is a built-up 4X4 with a ATV on a rack covered in mud and a wind board.
> 
> Guy must be handicapped...… right?
> 
> Should have taken a picture




As someone who does park in handicapped with permit who has no outward appearance of being handicapped,i'm slightly irritated by your post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Did the Monser truck  have an indication of being owned by a handicapped person?


----------



## Blackrat

H̱́ͥê̞̼̙̺̳̻͓̿ͬͭ̋̋̓ ̜̳͓̖̩̰ͅć̫͍̫̝̍o̜̣̟͉ͮ̑͜m̞͙̙͓e̷̲̙͍̰̓̾s̐̿̃͏̻!̂́҉͔̘̜̱͈


’Ello ’ello ’ello. Knightfall informed me that ENW has been through some changes so I had to poke my head in the Hive! And it seems it is still here. No one has even repainted... Is that the trash pile I left behind the last time?!


----------



## Blackrat

After some searching, it seems it has been about 2 years since my last venture to this corner of the internet... I suddenly feel old...


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back, my friend. I have missed you.


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat! It really has been a long time. Like, last year I think I was asking if anyone had seen you around.


----------



## Blackrat

Through dangers untold and hardships unnumbered, I have fought my way here to the castle beyond the Goblin City...

But anyway. Considering the number of finnish roleplayers I have met and become to know in the last two years, I think you might have seen me around yourself


----------



## jonesy

It's possible, I suppose, though I've been consumed by work and advanced studies the past five or six years. The hobbies have been (far too) sidelined. Especially since our core group broke apart. But that too is far in the past by now.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Blackrat

Is it possible to Zalgo the custom title


----------



## trappedslider

who the cookie are you?


----------



## Blackrat

I’m He Who Lurks Beyond The Veil! I am The Terror That Flaps In The Night! I am The Pebble In Your Shoe! ...

Wait, I remember you... Have the World forgotten my legacy so soon... I’ll be over there, amongst the forgotten, Galeros, Goldmoon, Fru...


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’m He Who Lurks Beyond The Veil! I am The Terror That Flaps In The Night! I am The Pebble In Your Shoe! ...
> 
> Wait, I remember you... Have the World forgotten my legacy so soon... I’ll be over there, amongst the forgotten, Galeros, Goldmoon, Fru...



You and they are not among the forgotten. Not as long as I am here.


----------



## Aeson

The leading cause of cancer in mice is research.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> H̱́ͥê̞̼̙̺̳̻͓̿ͬͭ̋̋̓ ̜̳͓̖̩̰ͅć̫͍̫̝̍o̜̣̟͉ͮ̑͜m̞͙̙͓e̷̲̙͍̰̓̾s̐̿̃͏̻!̂́҉͔̘̜̱͈
> 
> 
> ’Ello ’ello ’ello. Knightfall informed me that ENW has been through some changes so I had to poke my head in the Hive! And it seems it is still here. No one has even repainted... Is that the trash pile I left behind the last time?!



Welcome back, Blackrat. Hope to see you around more, at least in the Hive.

And, I haven't posted in the Hive in ages.


----------



## megamania

Just as a heads up-  my computer may have been haxked


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Just as a heads up-  my computer may have been haxked



First the rat returns and then you get hacked. Coincidence? I think so.


----------



## Scott DeWar

@Blackrat, how is baby rat?


----------



## Blackrat

A little menace just like his father 
And no longer a baby to be honest. He has become a little man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Spoiler: Blackrrat



children are God's revenge on adults - he gives the parents someone who will be just like them!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> A little menace just like his father
> And no longer a baby to be honest. He has become a little man.



Congratulations on successfully spawning.


----------



## Blackrat

I’m running d&d again in Forgotten Realms. 3.75e as I call it. Pretty straight up 3.5 but the skill system taken from Star Wars SAGA.

Also playing a dwarven bard in a 5e game.

Should prep for the weekend. We haven’t played since april, but luckily we got to a point where a pause doesn’t really hurt. It’ll be a vampire hunt from Dalelands to Cormyr, then across the sea to Aglarond and towards Unther...

How’s everyone else’s gaming these days?


----------



## Aeson

Does Pokemon Go count? Sadly it's the best I've got right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

online gaming only for me.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> .How’s everyone else’s gaming these days?



Check out my youtube channel for my current gaming trappedslider


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Haven’t rolled die since...early 2017?  Late 2016?

My game group and I had a difference of opinion on how to communicate with each other.  They wanted to shut down our Yahoo Group and use Slack; I wasn’t interested.  I did let them know that- while MY contact info hadn’t changed in a decade +, I had almost ZERO current emails or phone numbers for anyone.  

At the time this discussion started, we were playing very few RPG campaigns.  I went to poker nights and boardgames nights, but without the same enthusiasm.  Several of them actually make money playing poker, so the only time I won was when I drank enough to throw off their reads.*  And while the boardgames were cool...I wanted to play RPGs more than zero times a month.

And as a GM, I was simultaneously somewhat burned out AND not coming up with campaign ideas the others liked.

Other guys in the group would often not participate in games using RPGs they didn’t like.  One guy frequently had scheduling conflicts with game night- first for online gaming, then later, for becoming a youth football ref.  So when I told the group I probably wouldn’t be joining them for future poker nights, but to contact me for RPGs (and related boardgames), I thought things would be OK.

But when they shut down the Yahoo Group in late 2018, I was effectively bounced.

I still get the occasional invite to some of the non-gaming traditions established in the group over the past 20 years or so, and I attend.  I am a tad miffed, but don’t have any _hard_ feelings.  If they contacted me and said they were starting up a new campaign, I’d probably say “When and where?  I’ll be there.”

But I’m not holding my breath.  

I’m also not actively seeking out a new group, either.  The process of finding my spot in a new gaming group just doesn’t appeal to me right now.



* a paradoxical situation, I know


----------



## Aeson

A local high school is having a mattress sale fundraiser. The pervert in me has questions. Something about cheerleaders, pom poms, Cool Whip, and a pasta strainer. I gave him a toy. It should keep him busy for awhile.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn Danny, that’s a damn shame...

But while I’m here, and KF said something about easier use of images in the new board, I might as well test it. I found this on the internet and he will be the vampire I mentioned in my previous post:


----------



## Blackrat

By the Emperor, that was easy to embed! And I’m doing this on my cell phone...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, some things are much easier to do!  And I suspect that other things which may seem clunky now will soon become second nature...or we may find the “correct” way to do things is slightly different, but not obvious.  So far, I’m cool.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaaand now we’re having a power blackout.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw this on myth-weavers:


Spoiler



[11:12 PM] TheWhitefire: Anyone ever had a gluten free potato?
[11:12 PM] djacob91: I thought that gluten was a wheat thing?
[11:12 PM] Chimi: <_<
[11:12 PM] Chimi: >_>
[11:12 PM] djacob91: So, wouldn't potatos be naturally gluten free?
[11:15 PM] Veradux: that's the joke
[11:16 PM] djacob91: Ah, so it is some rye humor?
[11:17 PM] Chimi: This could be a really bulgur conversation.
[11:17 PM] MrAndrewJ : My eyes.  
[11:18 PM] Veradux: If y'all start with the puns, Andrew's eyes will be the yeast of their problems.
[11:18 PM] djacob91: Are our jokes going against the grain?
[11:18 PM] Chimi: I think we've really got his oat.
[11:18 PM] Veradux: It's likely just the starter.
[11:18 PM] djacob91: Yes, for we have barley begun.
[11:19 PM] Chimi: We're sure to get a rise.
[11:19 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): I hate to see what you guys have bread.
[11:19 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Nathan would loaf it, though.
[11:19 PM] Chimi: I dunno, he might want to punch it down.
[11:20 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): He kneads a little action after all the moving stuff.
[11:21 PM] Chimi: Not to mention the dusting that must have happened.
[11:21 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Dough knot speak of it.
[11:21 PM] Chimi: Best not to, he probably feels pretty crumby.
[11:22 PM] djacob91: He probably does not care for our cereal remarks.
[11:22 PM] Chimi: I'd still raise a toast to him.
[11:23 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): The white course of action would be to wheat until he's feeling better.
[11:23 PM] Chimi: Maybe he should take a vacation. Fate could offer her little cottage.
[11:23 PM] Josh: omg
[11:23 PM] Josh: turns around and walks back out
[11:23 PM] djacob91: But then he would not benefit from the whole grains of our humor.
[11:24 PM] Chimi: We've got to help him with his sourdough mood, though!
[11:24 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Josh's mood requires leavening, for sure.
[11:25 PM] Chimi: Eh, he's always been a crusty fellow.
[11:25 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): A few corny jokes will cracker him up.
[11:26 PM] Chimi: The right joke is sure to get him rolling.
[11:26 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): We can keep this up awhile, we've got matzah jokes to bake about the topic.
[11:27 PM] Josh: Ya'll are awful
[11:27 PM] Chimi: Naan, Chee, you're just being a stick.
[11:27 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Don't be such a pita!
[11:29 PM] Chimi: Come on, Chee, lavash us with a pun!
[11:29 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Basil will certainly a-proof of our efforts.
[11:29 PM] Josh: But you have improved my mood quite a bit
[11:30 PM] Chimi: Glad we aren't too much of a pain.
[11:30 PM] Josh: It would go against the grain if you were
[11:31 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): I think it's time to give it a rest.
[11:31 PM] Josh: I hate you a little bit
[11:32 PM] Chimi: Yeah, that's probably enough. But if someone comes up with a good one, gimme a challah.
[11:33 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): I'm sure we can resume later when we've doubled our volume of knowledge.
[11:34 PM] Chimi: There was no knead for that one, Eric.
[11:35 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): It we work too hard, it'll just fall flat.
[11:36 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Unless we make a hard tack to nautical puns.
[11:36 PM] Chimi: I give up! You've pinned me!
[11:37 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): You yield to such little pressure? What a delicate flour!
[11:38 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Nautical bread puns are weevil, anyway.
[11:39 PM] Chimi: Nope. I'm done. I bisquit.
[11:42 PM] Eric (First Sea Lord): Just come on bake if you ever wanna try again.  I told you once, you pun of a Chim, I'm the best that's ever bun!



it is from their discord server


----------



## Aeson

I saw what at first I thought was a pair of legs in bright reflective pants. Instead it was a pair of reflective construction cones about 3 feet apart. Yet at a distance and angle they looked like legs. Weird.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I saw what at first I thought was a pair of legs in bright reflective pants. Instead it was a pair of reflective construction cones about 3 feet apart. Yet at a distance and angle they looked like legs. Weird.



you need more coffee.

on an aside, I am having Chicken and sausage burritos for breakfast: It is tthe breast of time; it is the wurst of times.


----------



## Aeson

Nah i'm trying to wind down for bed. Coffee in theory should do the opposite. I can fall asleep after drinking coffee


----------



## Scott DeWar

But you need sunlight!


----------



## Aeson

I walk amongst the vampires. 

I put in my time at work tonight. Now is sleepy time. I'll get some sunlight this afternoon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, ok then. pleasant dreams.


----------



## megamania

"As someone who does park in handicapped with permit who has no outward appearance of being handicapped, i'm slightly irritated by your post."

My point is handicapped parking is designed for those with mobility issues.   If you are actively Muddin' and using a Wind board are you at a point where you need special aid to walk into a store?   Are there people that may need this space more?


----------



## megamania

Misunderstood and disliked even here.   sigh.    Time to leave.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Misunderstood and disliked even here.   sigh.    Time to leave.



No you're not, no you're not and no you won't


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> "As someone who does park in handicapped with permit who has no outward appearance of being handicapped, i'm slightly irritated by your post."
> 
> My point is handicapped parking is designed for those with mobility issues.   If you are actively Muddin' and using a Wind board are you at a point where you need special aid to walk into a store?   Are there people that may need this space more?



 I'll grant that it does seem suspect, I was harassed twice due to my permit and parking in the handicapped place.


megamania said:


> Misunderstood and disliked even here.   sigh.    Time to leave.




We don't have an emote for tying you to chair...you're stuck with us! FOR EVER! and you're disliked nor misunderstood. We just came at the issue from differing views and experiences.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> We don't have an emote for tying you to chair...you're stuck with us! FOR EVER! and you're neither disliked or misunderstood. We just came at the issue from differing views and experiences.



fixed it for you,


----------



## Leif

Actually, Dog Moon, I think that a freak flag looks identical to an obscenely-brightly-colored tie-dyed shirt.  And a long, unkempt, scraggly beard inhabited by a few species of parasites/insects.


----------



## Aeson

Nice catch.


----------



## Aeson

Leif said:


> Actually, Dog Moon, I think that a freak flag looks identical to an obscenely-brightly-colored tie-dyed shirt.  And a long, unkempt, scraggly beard inhabited by a few species of parasites/insects.



A completely and random post from the blue. How unlike this thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think he just posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Actually, Dog Moon, I think that a freak flag looks identical to an obscenely-brightly-colored tie-dyed shirt.  And a long, unkempt, scraggly beard inhabited by a few species of parasites/insects.



Are you in the right thread, Leif?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dog Moon said:


> I'll probably regret asking this, but what would a freak flag look like?



I think I found the post he replied to in he first page of this thread


----------



## jonesy

It's like this thread is an infinite loop, forever going back to the beginning.

Let that freak flag fly.







Oops. Wrong flag.


----------



## Scott DeWar

just like that German netflix show: Dark.


----------



## Scott DeWar

three more pages after this one and we will have 500 pages!


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> three more pages after this one and we will have 500 pages!



mine says three more pages to 450....


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> three more pages after this one and we will have 500 pages!











						The Hive is (realy) Dead!  Long Live the Hive Mind!
					

Nuff said :)




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, you are right 450. It was late and my bed time.


----------



## Aeson

I started listening to the audiobook of Star Wars: Aftermath. I'm not sure how many chapters it has. I'm on chapter 10, about 3 hours into a 12 hour book. I thought it might be something different to listen to while I'm working. I like listening the BBC news programs, but many of their stories are from Africa, and many of the ones they talk to are extremely hard to understand. The music stations are too repetitive. 

Maybe a little news, a little music, and a little audiobook each night can work


----------



## Aeson

Diet root beer really isn't the same as regular root beer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Diet root beer really isn't the same as regular root beer.




Diet *ANYTHING* is not as good as the regular stuff. _Especially_ di Hydrogen Oxide. that is is the nastiest stuff!!


----------



## Aeson

I stay away from that shite. It can kill you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the gaseous state of di Hydrogen Oxide can burn you,

the liquid state will  asphyxiate you

and the solid state has its own  disastrous risks.

Having said that, it does have a high degree of entertainment value.


----------



## Blackrat

The game night done. Players still have no idea they are chasing a vampire, even though he summoned a pack of wolves and escaped through a mist. Their best guess is that he is a druid (summon monster, obscuring fog and turned into something flying to get away ). Not a bad hypothesis, but boy are they in for a surprise...

EDIT: oh, I also took good time to describe how the sun was setting and disappeared beyond the horizon, right before the villain appeared from his carriage...


----------



## Aeson

I'd like to see how it goes when they find out. Have they met the vampire face to face? Is he always just a step ahead?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Diet *ANYTHING* is not as good as the regular stuff. _Especially_ di Hydrogen Oxide. that is is the nastiest stuff!!



I used to think as you do, DeWar.  It only took me about two or three 12 oz cans to become addicted to Diet Dr. Pepper (actually diet Dr. K, because I'm, um, thrifty).  Now regular soda tastes horrendously too sweet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I cannot stand the taste of aspertame


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saccharine tastes bitter to me.  But I have no problem with the other artificial sweeteners nor xylitol and stevia.

But that’s all generally a non-issue to me.  I tend not to bother with most sweetened drinks, and minimize my intake of candies & other desserts.  The mints I keep in my car- Icebreaker (usually Wintergreens) contain xylitol, though, which F.Y.I. is not good for pets,


----------



## Aeson

I tried stevia in my tea. I didn't like it. I use Splenda. Equal was the go to for a long time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I drink my tea unsweetened, generally.

Coffee, OTOH, is a dessert.


----------



## Blackrat

Eugh, I hate artificial sweeteners, but I can at least tolerate stevia. Aspartame gives me a headache...

But then, I prefer my drinks unsweetened anyway. Juices straight from fruits are sweet enough as is.

And back to the game, I’ll keep you posted on how things progress...


----------



## Aeson

I found again a tablet that was misplaced and found the first time last year. Last year when it was plugged in it didn't power up. I set it aside until I was able to replace the battery. It disappeared. Last night it was found again. I plugged it in then ordered the replacement battery. I tried it, it powered up. I left it to charge to see if it will stay charged.


----------



## Aeson

I discovered much to my disappointment one of the customers on my route is the current president of the NRA. I am surprised she can read the newspaper. I figure the blood on her hands would get in the way. I thought she would be too busy counting her lobby money to read anyway. I have to remind myself that evil people are people too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Eugh, I hate artificial sweeteners, but I can at least tolerate stevia. Aspartame gives me a headache...
> 
> But then, I prefer my drinks unsweetened anyway. Juices straight from fruits are sweet enough as is.
> 
> And back to the game, I’ll keep you posted on how things progress...



I was thinking, what if he Vampire had a druid sympathetic o his cause? That would really screw with them.


----------



## Leif

I see the mods have already acted against the political comment, so I'll remain silent.


----------



## Aeson

Oops.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I see the mods have already acted against the political comment, so I'll remain silent.



are you lurking, Leif?


----------



## jonesy

Remember that school reunion I mentioned getting invited to? Well, it happened. Didn't go there. I heard stories, though. Apparently two former(?) bullies got into a fight with someone they'd been bullying back in the day. Broken table, broken window, some teeth knocked in from one of the bullies. Police were called. Also the class president got so drunk afterwards she'd puked all over herself. And something about someone having a wallet stolen. Glad I stayed away.


----------



## Aeson

The tablet got up to 12%. If I recall, it didn't charge while in use before. So I can't leave it plugged in and use it. The keyboard attachment also has a battery. I need to check it.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Remember that school reunion I mentioned getting invited to? Well, it happened. Didn't go there. I heard stories, though. Apparently two former(?) bullies got into a fight with someone they'd been bullying back in the day. Broken table, broken window, some teeth knocked in from one of the bullies. Police were called. Also the class president got so drunk afterwards she'd puked all over herself. And something about someone having a wallet stolen. Glad I stayed away.



That sounds like a scene from a movie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> Remember that school reunion I mentioned getting invited to? Well, it happened. Didn't go there. I heard stories, though. Apparently two former(?) bullies got into a fight with someone they'd been bullying back in the day. Broken table, broken window, some teeth knocked in from one of the bullies. Police were called. Also the class president got so drunk afterwards she'd puked all over herself. And something about someone having a wallet stolen. Glad I stayed away.



Well, I am glad you didn't go!


----------



## trappedslider

I see the mods are also a bit cheeky...



jonesy said:


> Remember that school reunion I mentioned getting invited to? Well, it happened. Didn't go there. I heard stories, though. Apparently two former(?) bullies got into a fight with someone they'd been bullying back in the day. Broken table, broken window, some teeth knocked in from one of the bullies. Police were called. Also the class president got so drunk afterwards she'd puked all over herself. And something about someone having a wallet stolen. Glad I stayed away.




We just had a 15 year reunion and it was fun,to just catch up with everyone that showed up. It was a small group like 20 or so I think.


----------



## Leif

jonesy said:


> Remember that school reunion I mentioned getting invited to? Well, it happened. Didn't go there. I heard stories, though. Apparently two former(?) bullies got into a fight with someone they'd been bullying back in the day. Broken table, broken window, some teeth knocked in from one of the bullies. Police were called. Also the class president got so drunk afterwards she'd puked all over herself. And something about someone having a wallet stolen. Glad I stayed away.



I had my 30 year reunion not too long ago.  Well, they had it without me.  But, as it happens, since I work in one of the biggest grocery stores in town, I see almost everyone in town sooner or later.  One of the best looking chicks in our class came through a few months back.  She is still just as hot as she was, and I got a hug, which would never have happened back in the day.  (Shhhh!  Don't tell my wife!)  (Even if she had been willing, I was too shy and timid around hot girls.)  Scotley and I were in the same class, but we have at least one reunion every year.


----------



## Aeson

The Amazon show Carnival Row is pretty good. I would love to know more about the lore.


----------



## Aeson

The tablet is still charging.  Currently at 52%. It seems to be charging at a rate if 1% an hour, roughly. Clearly something is amiss with the battery. I don't know if I should try replacing it when the new one arrives. Since I haven't done before I risk damaging the tablet. What I ordered is supposed to be a kit with all the needed tools, and a video on how to replace it. Recommendations?


----------



## Scott DeWar

> The Amazon show Carnival Row is pretty good. I would love to know more about the lore.




I saw that in my email feed. made me wish I had amazon shows.


----------



## trappedslider

The earliest English Muffins contained nooks but no crannies.


----------



## Aeson

Not old enough to be a cranny?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> The tablet is still charging.  Currently at 52%. It seems to be charging at a rate if 1% an hour, roughly. Clearly something is amiss with the battery. I don't know if I should try replacing it when the new one arrives. Since I haven't done before I risk damaging the tablet. What I ordered is supposed to be a kit with all the needed tools, and a video on how to replace it. Recommendations?



It does sound like a battery problem, but my mind went a different way. I'd make sure it's not the charger/cable that are damaged instead, before doing anything to the tablet itself.

The reason I thought of the cable first was I just bought a new charger/cable for my phone, and the speed difference to the old is definitely noticeable.


----------



## Aeson

Still haven't been able to find the original cable. The one I'm using is one I got from Amazon. It could be the issue.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, check the cable & plug.  If the problem persists, I’d be leery of using it.  At the very least, I’d check to see if there were any discussions about the battery online.  Some batteries can fail *explosively*.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a high speed chase. They went down the main street then came back. There was a round about in the direction they had been heading. What I thought was funny. The driver used his turn signal when making a turn. As soon as he turned the cop stopped chasing. I saw why, another cop failed his drive skill check, and was not able to negotiate the round about.  He ended up in the grass.

There is currently a man hunt for 3 suspects.  K9 is sniffing them out. SWAT is involved also.  

I've been listening to a police scanner app since the chase.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, check the cable & plug.  If the problem persists, I’d be leery of using it.  At the very least, I’d check to see if there were any discussions about the battery online.  Some batteries can fail *explosively*.



Only thing exploding around here is my gut. Damn dairy. 

I have read up online. Luckily no explosions.  I am continually looking for information. I am keeping an eye out for any warning signs. Heat, bulges, smells.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I slept for 10 hours.


----------



## jonesy

10 hours of sleep sounds like heaven. I've been an insomniac all my life.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did not know that and that makes me very sad on your behalf.


----------



## Aeson

I heard a city plans to hand out blue lights to reduce intravenous drug use. The idea is the blue lights hide the blue tinted veins. My question is how do smurfs shoot up their dope?


----------



## Scott DeWar

they snort their dope.





See how big their noses are? And the look on their face? That's from snorting all the time.


----------



## Aeson

On my phone that smurf looks life size.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wanted to make sure you saw the look in the eyes and the over sized nose.


----------



## Aeson

Like looking in a mirror


----------



## Scott DeWar

start breathing and you won't look so blue.


----------



## Aeson

I would say it's more of a feeling blue than physical, but I'm going to see It Chapter 2 tonight with my friend from work. We've been texting about it this morning, so the blues have abated a bit.


----------



## Aeson

My sister's niece has a baby. She asks my sister to babysit said baby. Niece and baby live 100 miles away from my sister. Guess who drives that 100 miles only to drive back 100 miles home to babysit for the weekend. If you guessed me, you'd be wrong. I ain't that dumb. If you're providing free babysitting for a whole weekend, how far are you willing to drive? If it takes me more than 30 minutes round trip, you can forget it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The last time I babysat, I wound up going through a plate glass door and needing stitches.  That was @1982 or so.


----------



## trappedslider

who would sit on a baby?


----------



## Aeson

Chickens do it all the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The last time I babysat, I wound up going through a plate glass door and needing stitches.  That was @1982 or so.



that is what you get for sitting on the baby!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Over the past week, I’ve gotten news that one of my cousins is getting a separation from her husband, a lifetime friend may be going down the same path.

In addition, another cousin has a stepdaughter who is causing a LOT of friction with his brothers and mother, exacerbated by his wife’s coddling of her daughter.

Just not a good week.


----------



## Aeson

Separation doesn't always lead to divorce. They could get back together. If divorce happens it may be a good thing for all involved.

Got nothing for the spoiled brat except a whoopin.


----------



## Aeson

A challenge for the hive. Try to work this statement in to a conversation and report the reaction to us.

In my defense, I thought the walrus would be much more accommodating.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Separation doesn't always lead to divorce. They could get back together. If divorce happens it may be a good thing for all involved.
> 
> Got nothing for the spoiled brat except a whoopin.



The separation SHOULD lead to divorce if _half_ of what has been told to me was true.  I can’t get into details, but he did something to her that could have cost her her job and government security clearance, and is a big red flag for her future personal safety around him.  Like...true crime show level stuff.

The brat may be acting out due to a possible molestation.  But the her parents haven’t- AFAIK- gotten her any therapy and don’t back other adults who try to correct her behavior.  Even my cousin (her stepdad) isn’t free to discipline her properly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A challenge for the hive. Try to work this statement in to a conversation and report the reaction to us.
> 
> In my defense, I thought the walrus would be much more accommodating.




In other times, I might have been a contender.  But current situations mean I’m naught but a pretender for this one.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The separation SHOULD lead to divorce if _half_ of what has been told to me was true.  I can’t get into details, but he did something to her that could have cost her her job and government security clearance, and is a big red flag for her future personal safety around him.  Like...true crime show level stuff.
> 
> The brat may be acting out due to a possible molestation.  But the her parents haven’t- AFAIK- gotten her any therapy and don’t back other adults who try to correct her behavior.  Even my cousin (her stepdad) isn’t free to discipline her properly.



Now see I'm trying to be a friend and be supportive. Those details could of helped. 
No I feel like I spoke out of turn and feel bad.

I hope what might have happened with the girl didn't happen. No child should have to experience that. I hope she gets the help she needs. 

It does sound like a lot to deal with. Just like we tell everyone else,  we're here for you. You know where to find me if you need to talk.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No worries!  Given what I said...

Part of it is I was conflicted about how much I could vent.  I still haven’t completely exhaled.


----------



## Aeson

Property rental prices are insane. The process to apply is not less insane.


----------



## Scott DeWar

property rentals here in Nashville have gone absolute haywire with people moving in at a rate of 100/ week.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, when I bought my own apartment I did the math, and taking a loan is cheaper than renting in southern finland. The problem is getting a loan...


----------



## jonesy

Listen to that beginning. Is this song where the THX sound originally came from?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good catch!


----------



## Aeson

I saw something on YouTube about Airbnb affecting rental prices.  Sadly it was mostly just hitting high lights instead of giving more information on how Airbnb is doing it. Is it short term rentals like cabins at the lake, or long term rentals? Is this why I can't find a place to rent for less than 1400 a month?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here out west [of you], it is long term rentals that are skyrocketing here. people from the soviet socialist state of California are doing ass evacuations and bringing with them the mentality of throwing money around like oranges growing on a so cal tree grove. The rich folk left and moved all over the midwest to southeast US instead of Canada like they said they would.


----------



## Aeson

I left my right wing nut decoder ring in my other pants.


----------



## jonesy

I was watching the teaser for Negative Atmosphere and it got me thinking that if I were ever to make my own System Shock/Bioshock/Deadspace/Soma/Prey it might be interesting to have it take place in a space station similar in atmosphere to those games, but instead you'd be a space janitor who was in charge of keeping the place running and instead of monsters there'd be living breathing human clients roaming the ship. Kind of like a Hitman level in space without all the dying.


----------



## Aeson

The printers went down. We didn't get our newspapers until after 2 am. Depending on the day it takes me 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 to deliver. I haven't had to be in weekday morning rush hour traffic until this morning. Cheesy cow, was it a pain. I got home almost 2 hours ago. Most mornings I would have been asleep already. I still have to go out this afternoon to collect invoices and payment.  

I are one tired paperboy.


----------



## Aeson

Move over Techno Viking. I present Dancing Trucker


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Somehow, he doesn’t strike me as a Korn fan...

He also needs a kilt.


----------



## Aeson

18 years. It doesn't seem like it was that long ago.


----------



## Aeson

These are the times we live in. A woman stated her 8 year old son Leonardo is named after the ninja turtle not the artist. 

Take from that what you will.


----------



## Aeson

The battery I ordered was supposed to be delivered by the 9th. I'm still waiting.  Tracking has it arriving at the Atlanta distribution center this morning. It was shipped from Texas on the 2nd. Where the hell has it been the last 10 days?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Being delivered via a turtle named....Warhol


----------



## CleverNickName

This Thursday is brought to you by The Correspondents.


----------



## jonesy

And here we have Briana White, Aerith's new voice actor in the FF7 remake, reacting to the new FF7 remake trailer. Really.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Being delivered via a turtle named....Warhol



It was delivered today but then my mom put it in her car and drove off with it.


----------



## Blackrat

I just can’t get over how freaking young Tseng looks in that trailer. Unless that’s like a flashback to the time when Aerith was a kid...

 But the line sounds more like the scene when she runs from the church with Cloud.


----------



## Aeson

As I understand, in cricket, they play for a bucket of ashes. I'm assuming the ashes of their defeated enemies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> This Thursday is brought to you by The Correspondents.




Interesting video...and band.  Not sure how I feel about them yet.


----------



## trappedslider

There is no literal translation for “boss” in Japanese, so in Tokyo, Bruce Springsteen is known as “The Supervisor”.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Just discovered the lab at work just _throws out_ the 4-liter glass jugs (with plastic screw caps) that their isopropyl alcohol comes in... Took home three of them today. Gave one away to a guy at the FLGS on the way home, lol._
(_Need to talk to some of the lab coats, might be a recurring source of bottles..._)_

At some point, I'll clean them out and use them for making mead.


----------



## Aeson

Should I be surprised the battery doesn't appear to work? In the accompanying video the tablet is powered up when installation is completed.  I wanted to make sure I didn't do something wrong so I plugged the old battery in and the tablet powered up. I plugged it in with the new battery. I'm keeping an eye on it to make sure it doesn't catch fire or explode.


----------



## Aeson

The Hu has a nu album.


----------



## Aeson

I read something tonight about David Warner playing The Doctor in Doctor Who audio dramas years ago. I have to hear these. I love David, and think he would have been an amazing Doctor on screen. He did appear in one episode as a Russian.  I think there was more to the character,  but not sure right now.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe the problem is the charging cable after all. The new battery was too low. I charged it for 6 hours and it reached 12%.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cables are relatively cheap.  Couldn’t hurt to try.


----------



## Aeson

I figured it out. Quantum entanglement is when wires or cords entangle with themselves or others. It takes place on the quantum level and when not being observed.  Go ahead, prove me wrong.


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> I just can’t get over how freaking young Tseng looks in that trailer. Unless that’s like a flashback to the time when Aerith was a kid...
> 
> But the line sounds more like the scene when she runs from the church with Cloud.



He looks exactly like the Tseng concept art for FF7. I think the reason it's now weird is how they made him look in Crisis Core and Advent Children.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quantum Entanglement is the subatomic particles’ version of Twister.


----------



## trappedslider

I thought Quantum Entanglement  was what happens when you keep shrinking and go into the  Quantum Realm


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I thought Quantum Entanglement  was what happens when you keep shrinking and go into the  Quantum Realm



Only if you hook up with some subatomic hottie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Marriage = Quantum Entanglement.


----------



## Aeson

The wire's particles are playing Twister at a wedding, thus the wires get tangled.  That's what I said.


----------



## Aeson

Can I get an X Card for life? I don't consent to this life. I want a mulligan.


----------



## Scott DeWar

_X_ Card? What's that?


----------



## Aeson

You haven't seen the consent in gaming thread. It's where if you find something offensive or triggering during the session, you hold up the X Card. They're supposed to stop and change course at that time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Huh, no I have not seen that.


----------



## Aeson

After looking at the starter set for 5e and the Stranger Things starter set for 5e, I think the Stranger Things one is a better value. It has 2 demogorgon minis, more pregen character sheets, and the adventure looks good. It looks as if hand written.

That being said, I would have liked to see a 1e version of the product. It would be in line with the time line of the show.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson

Video blocked


----------



## Aeson

Since I can't  watch it I'll guess to its content. 

Cobra Commander announces:
He's joining SNL
joining the Trump administration
Accepting an award for grooming practices 
Graduated barber college 
Donated a kidney to Duke
Finally marrying Destro


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Video blocked



Usually I'm the one here getting those "not available in your country" messages. 

I tried looking for an alternative source for the video, but I don't think there is one. The joke there is that msnbc did a story on a G.I.Joe convention back in 2015 as the mayor of Springfield Illinois gave the keys to the city to Cobra Commander (because in the comics Springfield was a major Cobra base). Then they had a quote from the mayor saying he wasn't worried as G.I.Joe would surely save the day regardless. And then they played sound clips from Cobra Commander yelling Hogwash! Lies!


----------



## Blackrat

Am thinking about switching our game to 5th edition. The more I go through the rules, the more convinced I am that it is the ultimate D&D.


----------



## Aeson

What system are you using now? What about 5e appeals most to you?


----------



## trappedslider

so this happened  in GTA online the other night 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## megamania

Truck Carrying Gaming Dice Spills Onto Highway, Rolls A Perfect 756,000
					

On Friday, September 13, a truck bound for the Georgia-based tabletop and video game company Trivium Studios took a turn too sharply, spilling 216,000 gaming dice onto Interstate 75 in Atlanta in what could be the biggest unintentional dice roll ever.




					kotaku.com


----------



## trappedslider

someone failed a skill check


----------



## Aeson

Rolled a perfect 756,000. Lol It's all d6s. Someone must REALLY like West End Games.
Oh and it happened near me. I didn't hear about this. I need to go see if they missed any.


----------



## Aeson

"if there’s one mystical energy that powers the galaxy, it’s not the Force. It’s pure, unadulterated irony"


----------



## Aeson

Mr. Bones the B1 battle droid is the funniest character in the Aftermath books. Also, hes a bad ass in battle.

Sinjir Rath Velus is pretty snarky and catty. He might be the first gay character I'm aware of in Star Wars. He's not the only one in the books either.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Am thinking about switching our game to 5th edition. The more I go through the rules, the more convinced I am that it is the ultimate D&D.



So, more on this. All the other characters would be easy to convert from 3.5 to 5e, but one of them is a Half-Giant Psychic Warrior... Now half giant could be built with modifying the goliath race, I think, but what am I to do with the class... Maybe rename Eldritch Knight? Use the magic points variant from dmg?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got no clue to help you, sorry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Side note, here’s a quote from a Monty Python Episode:


> It was a day like any other and Mr and Mrs Samuel Brainsample were a perfectly ordinary couple, leading perfectly ordinary lives - the sort of people to whom nothing extraordinary ever happened, and not the kind of people to be the centre of one of the most astounding incidents in the history of mankind ... So let's forget about them and follow instead the destiny of this man ... (camera pans off them; they both look disappointed; camera picks up instead a smart little business man, in bowler, briefcase and pinstripes) ... Harold Potter, gardener, and tax official, first victim of Creatures from another Planet.




It seems that young Harry Potter grew up and is hiding in plain sight as a muggle.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So, more on this. All the other characters would be easy to convert from 3.5 to 5e, but one of them is a Half-Giant Psychic Warrior... Now half giant could be built with modifying the goliath race, I think, but what am I to do with the class... Maybe rename Eldritch Knight? Use the magic points variant from dmg?



I'm starting to thing I'm on ignore, so maybe someone can ask this question for me.

Is the class set in stone? 

Do a little DM hand waving. They step through a portal to a world just like the current one. Some things changed. Instead of psychic powers he has this new mystical power.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is the setting on Athas?  Or is this a solo character?  If the latter, there’s nothing wrong with making the character unique, like Murlynd.





__





						List of Greyhawk deities - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




In that case, per Aeson’s suggestion, the character is still a Psychic Warrior, and his powers work like nobody else’s.  The “only” thing you need to do is make sure you work to make sure the character’s powers work similarly enough that they aren’t over- or underpowered,


----------



## Blackrat

Well the character is already quite unique. The psychic power is extremely rare in my game. But it is a different form of magic nonetheless, so just rebranding spellcaster would be the easy solution. Eldritch Knight is a base choice in 5e, a fighter that gets some offensive and defensive spells. Then, as I said, dmg presents a spell point variant, which would make casting more similar to how psionics works in 3.5... But hey, I’m just using you guys as a sounding board, writing my musings up somewhere


----------



## Blackrat

Discussing this with the player, she decided she wants to go with the simple solution and just make it straight up renamed Eldritch Knight. I’m going to switch the spell casting ability to wis and give her a bit more choices on spells than just abjuration and evocation. Just some stuff that feels similar to psi-warrior powers.


----------



## Aeson

Last night I had someone say he worked a real job, as opposed to my not real job. I'm not sure what it is he does. I know it requires him to wear a highlighter yellow shirt and to get slightly dirty. 

I wear whatever I want and get news print on my hands. I think I win that one.

All I could think was; all the miners,  loggers, roughnecks,  underwater welders,  SEALS, New Delhi sewer workers throughout history are laughing at him right now. 

If you're wondering about the sewer worker part, see if you can find the story from the BBC. Those dudes win the prize.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a white collar life and soft, womanly hands, but I have nothing but respect for the guys and gals doing blue collar work.  You can’t build a pyramid without a solid base.  I can’t do what I’m trained to do without thousands of people keeping the lights on, keeping the streets clean and in good repair, and all that good stuff.

The man who bought my Dad a Rolex as a med school graduation gift had a 3rd grade education and owned one of the biggest scrapyards in New Orleans.

Up until my Grandfather’s generation, most of my Dad’s family were farmers.  On my Mom’s side, various tailors and modistses, butchers cooks, etc.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Last night I had someone say he worked a real job, as opposed to my not real job.



my friend's ex-wife's dad was like commenting that what my friend did wasn't a real job. For the record my friend has a job that has him dealing with folks who are disabled,so while it's not physically draining it is mentally and emotionally.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds jobbish to me.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't mean to imply I don't have respect for blue collar workers.  That was my dad. It would mean I didn't respect him. I did and I do. I was just annoyed by the guy's comment. I do what I'm able to do. Being a paperboy is what I'm able to do right now.  I understand we need people that can do the things they do.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sounds jobbish to me.



Funny, she doesn't look jobbish.


----------



## Aeson

May I suggest avoiding opening weekend for Joker? Especially in Texas. Threats of shootings are being investigated. The army is warning soldiers. Law enforcement in Texas will be on alert.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not speaking to the merits/quality of the film or the crazy stuff currently swirling around it, I have to say, it doesn’t seem to me to be a movie that needed making.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> it doesn’t seem to me to be a movie that needed making.



that applies to almost every single movie ever if not every movie...I'm tired of seeing that statement.


----------



## Aeson

I'm kind of hoping for a surprise ending where Batman comes in to save the day. I just don't think it'll happen. It would set up the relationship well.


----------



## jonesy

Playing around with the Minecraft VR trial is strange. The movement is weird and shaky, and looking around is far too angular. And the floaty inventory is kinda hard to get to used to. All of that should give me VR headache or motion sickness or something, but for some reason I'm not getting any.


----------



## Aeson

My lady friend is meeting my mom tomorrow night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My lady friend is meeting my mom tomorrow night.


----------



## Aeson

No matter how much he drinks the bottle never empties. I need one of those.

I think we're just friends, but some of the things she does and says seems to indicate more. What prompted my mom to say she wanted to meet her is that she bought flowers for my mom. We went out for a late lunch, and I was talking about my mom and everything she does. My friend said we were going to buy her some flowers. She spent nearly 60 bucks on the flowers without batting an eye. 

I want to discuss it with her, but I'm not wanting to hear a no. I want more, but don't want to lose what we have.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You ARE in a delicate situation that demands finesse, it seems to me.  Wish I could help, but my skills in that area are definitely subpar.  Best of luck!


----------



## Aeson

Diner went well. They liked each other.  Afterward I had a talk with my friend to see where we were. Her response is we're still getting to know each other. We're taking it slow, and we'll see where it goes.


----------



## trappedslider

My fallout 4 vault 88 settlement build


----------



## Scott DeWar

just stopping in and saying hi with my brand new shiny computer.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> just stopping in and saying hi with my brand new shiny computer.



Hi Scott! Hi brand new shiny computer!


----------



## Aeson

The decision was made for us. A coworker told my friend that she decided we were boyfriend and girlfriend,  which was news to my friend and me. She said we're always together so she decided we were a couple. I'm not sure it works that way. I think the coworker is close to our age so we're all in our 40s but it seems like we're in high school.  

The last two nights I've driven a third route because we're short on drivers. I've been driving over 8 hours each night. I have one more night. The regular driver comes back Tuesday. Last night in addition to the normal Sunday fare there was a magazine. It was like some RPG source books. It was over 200 pages and a real pain to roll up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Guys so rarely have the actual say in who is BF/GF!


----------



## Aeson

The coworker decided not my friend or me. Sorry if there was confusion. Like I said in a previous post, we're going slow and still figuring stuff out. We do spend a lot of time together now. We spent a lot of time on the phone the last two nights, mainly bitching about the routes we were driving. She was filling in on one that took 30 minutes to reach and two counties away. But, yes I expect to be told when the time comes to change the label on our relationship.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No, I understood!  You were perfectly clear.  Your nominal GF told you you were taking it slowly, but those around you- “she”, as you stated- perceived you two to be a couple.  

And if “she” told you that, there were probably discussions with other coworkers on the subject.

IOW, YOU didn’t have a say unless you didn’t want it to happen at all. 

(Happy for ya!)


----------



## Aeson

I saw something recently about the Stargate RPG looking for playtesters. I found myself saying, but there's already a Stargate RPG. I guess a new one is in the works.


----------



## trappedslider

Found this on r/WritingPrompts
Here's the prompt: When the representatives of humanity attend their first Galactic Council meeting, all goes well. That is, until a member of a psionic race tries to read the human's minds and begins to scream.

Here's the post:


----------



## Aeson

It has been ungodly hot for weeks. This is insane.


----------



## trappedslider

So, while i didn't win any grand prizes, i got ribbons!



Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

Spiffy. Good job.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> just stopping in and saying hi with my brand new shiny computer.




Ah the joy of new toys. Good to see you posting!


----------



## Aeson

Out of curiosity,  any buyer's remorse? A lot of times when I make a big purchase I feel a little guilt or something. Like maybe the money would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Aeson

Text between my friend and I earlier 

Her: any good movies out
Me: I'm not sure 
Her: how about Netflix 
Me: I'm not sure. I haven't watched Netflix in a few weeks
Her: how about a kiss, you have any information on that?
Me: I like the plain ones, but the ones with almonds are good also
Het: lol


Me FTW


----------



## trappedslider

What is the strange late night TV programme on DR Ultra in Denmark? tv is freaky in other countries...


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> What is the strange late night TV programme on DR Ultra in Denmark? tv is freaky in other countries...



I know, right? I still get freaked out thinking about that one show coming from America with those siblings whose names all start with K.


----------



## Aeson

Is the stuff on screen staged or planned? It seems unclear to me. I guess it was the part about setting people on fire.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Is the stuff on screen staged or planned? It seems unclear to me. I guess it was the part about setting people on fire.



The article explained

"DR Ultra shows an all-night surveillance footage taken from the Danish Broadcasting Corporation once normal programming finishes for the night. Highwire production company was hired to create the footage.

“So we created a surveillance universe from the deep, dark basements of the Danish Broadcasting Corporation,” it said. “Here anything can happen – from setting people on fire to showing strange behaviours from your favourite tv hosts.  Catch the whole thing after dark on DR Ultra.”

I'm not sure if i understood your question.....


----------



## Aeson

It sounds to me they started with live boring footage then made things happen.


----------



## Aeson

What are high crimes and misdemeanors? Crimes committed on a plane? On a mountain? On drugs?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> What are high crimes and misdemeanors? Crimes committed on a plane? On a mountain? On drugs?




I'm guessing you're asking in reference to impeachment, in which case there's no real definition given in the Constitution High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia and as always :

The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers [it] to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office.

Gerald Ford, remarks in the House (April 15, 1970), _Congressional Record_, vol. 116, p. 11913.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The FF (Founding Fathers) left it open to be defined by those in office at the time.  It may seem a loophole, but it also allows for flexibility.  The general consensus is that it covers things that go to the heart of the office.   We know, for instance, that lying under oath is an impeachable offense- that’s what got Bill in hot water.


----------



## Aeson

It just seems too open. What might have been a crime years ago may not be now or the other way around. I guess if it was too easy to define it would make the process too easy and thusly all too common.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The fact that it could change over time is what makes it powerful.  No need to rewrite it every few decades- tough to do, given the process for Constitutional revision- and keeps the law “alive” and relevant even over the gulf of centuries.  Which allows the courts to do THEIR job of interpreting laws.  SpAs a whole, this is something so called “strict constructionists” either don’t understand or- for their own reasons- strongly dislike (and if you look closely, allows them to ditch their principles when “strict construction” would yield results they dislike).

The FF were wise enough to realize that human civilization was not stagnant, but still changing, and that they could not foresee with any accuracy what the world would be like in the distant future.

And it’s a drafting style you see all over American Civil and Criminal legal codes.


----------



## Aeson

On the BBC radio they often talk about how their constitution isn't written like ours. Sounds like it's a mish mash of different writings and can be confusing. 

I guess nations get a chance to learn from the ones that came before it and correct where they fall short.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't take my own advice. I'm sitting outside the theater waiting on my friend so we can see Joker. Here's to hoping the INCELS keep their guns at home.


----------



## Aeson

We both enjoyed the movie a lot. From conversations after the movie she enjoyed it way more than I did. I'm thinking about investing in a clown mask.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For Halloween or private use?  Or both?


----------



## Aeson

Private use.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

SCORE!!!!

No mask needed


that is all


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> SCORE!!!!
> 
> No mask needed
> 
> 
> that is all


----------



## Aeson

I know it's crass but I think after this long I should be allowed a bit of crassness.


----------



## jonesy

Edit: and the image is gone. Oh well.


----------



## Aeson

10 runs in the 1st inning.  Are you fracking kidding me?


----------



## Blackrat

Damn hard to get 6 people at the same table on the same time...

It was so much easier back in high school 

Well, a week from friday we should be able to sit down and make the switch to 5e. I’ll run everyone through the character update and if we have time, maybe run the next scene from the vampire hunt...


----------



## Blackrat

The characters are now 4th level in 3.5. I’m thinking of having them do 3rd level in 5e. A bit easier to build up, and the power level is still similar...


----------



## Aeson

So, we're in the middle of happy fun time when someone knocks on the door.  We look at each other. I still have my shorts on so my dumb ass gets up and answers the door. They had the wrong room. Meanwhile, my friend has disappeared under the blanket. All I saw was the top of her head.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So....she rolled a 4 on her hide check?


----------



## Aeson

I get a situation bonus to search and spot when it comes to her.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Edit: and the image is gone. Oh well.



Odd. I didn't notice until just now. Did the Joker steal it?


----------



## Aeson

This is weird. The Arrowverse cross over Crisis on Infinite Earths will start on Dec 8 with Supergirl then the 9th with Batwoman 10th with The Flash. Take a break, come back Jan 14 on Arrow and Legends of Tomorrow. The weird part is that it finishes after the winter break. Why must they drag this out?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In part, it helps them analyze how the various shows are doing- how well do they pull viewers independently and in concert.  That helps them decide renew/cancel and show scheduling.

A big part of that would be considering what they’re curre scheduled against.  Counter programmed against weak shows, their shows look stronger, and thus better to advertisers.  Program against a heavy hitter, and your show could look so weak that the advertisers flee and kill the show.

Personally?  in all my TV watching history, there have been precious few crossover events I enjoyed, and I haven’t bothered with any of CW’s.  The Flash is the only one of the DC shows I’ve seen more than 2 episodes of, for a variety of reasons.

(None of which have anything to do with my perception of the shows’ quality.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As I type this, I’m at IHOP In Irving, TX, eating breakfast while waiting for my Dad’s minor medical procedure to finish.  I have NEVER seen a more “international” crowd in one of these in my life.

When we moved here in the early 1980s, Irving was the most segregated city in the Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex.  There was even a KKK membership rally half a block from my Dad’s medical practice in 1983 or so.

Today?  Besides the usual caucasians and hispanics (and me), there’s 3 large tables with Japanese, Indian and Korean families having traditional American breakfasts.

Kinda refreshing.


----------



## Aeson

The lone black man?

In 83 I was in the 3rd grade. If you looked at my class picture there would be one black kid. The rest would be white. If you look at the class picture at the same school today, it would be mostly brown and black. The suburbs have changed so much in the years since.

The last time I was at IHOP (last week) my friend was the only non white customer I saw. Some staff were latino. Waffle House had more parity. Two black staff and one customer. Three white customers. Male to female ratio was also equal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep, The Lone Brownman is something I’m used to being.  I was the first black guy to graduate from my HS...and the next to do so fake a full decade later.

My college had a total enrollment of 4500 people, graduate and undergraduate.  There were 20 black students- security memorized who we were.


----------



## Aeson

Saw this on an animal hospital sign.

Live long and pawsper.


----------



## Aeson

I was pulled over by the police, again. He claimed to have pulled me over because I crossed the line into a center turning lane, slightly. Slightly was his word. I didn't get a ticket. When I talked to my friend she said the same officer pulled over several carriers tonight. I believe that is called harrassment. I should have asked for his name and badge number.


I thought he was following me. He stopped in the same turning lane, and waited for me to pass, then fell in behind me for maybe 3/4 mile. I turned into a gas station to see if he was following me. Sure nuff, he turned, and hit the lights.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Does the supervisor know about the pattern?  If so, that’s the person who should talk to the cops.


----------



## Aeson

My manager is the one that told me he pulled over other drivers. I'm going to talk to her boss about it tonight.


----------



## megamania

Police were doing the same thing here in Vermont about 6 months ago.   Its the new "tail light is out" because this one can't be disproved


----------



## megamania

Yes I'm back but my life has gotten worse...… much worse.


----------



## Aeson

Glad to have you here. Missed ya.  Sorry to hear things are getting worse.


----------



## trappedslider

Cthulhu: why have you summoned me 
Bailiff: jury duty


----------



## Aeson

That's a jury I wouldn't want.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That's a jury I wouldn't want.



Could be crazy...


----------



## trappedslider

Is there any reason why you couldn't serve on this jury?

"Yes,I'm cosmic horror and want to eat everyone."

"Defense has no objection to this juror."

"No does the prosecution your honor."

"crap."


----------



## Blackrat

Aren’t you supposed to be citizen to be eligible for jury duty though? There was no US when Cthulhu was born eons ago, and I doubt he’d have gone through any citisenship test


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He IS inherently un-naturalized.

OTOH, he might’ve, just for the chaos.  Or maybe he just gets fake IDs.

“Lessee that driver’s license....ummmm...sir.  Seems it sez...



> DL. NO: 271828182
> Mr. C. T. Hulhu
> 666 Noneucliduan Way
> Savannah, GA 31415




_pause_

“Seems legit.”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Could be crazy...



Then again, could be the only peer I have on the jury.


----------



## jonesy

"Alright. And now for the next jury candidate. Mr. Nigh R. Lathotep?"


----------



## Aeson

I love the setting and costuming on this one.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've always liked that video...

Someone just posted this thought over on the Reaper forum, and I felt it necessary to share it with you...

With the rise of self-driving vehicles, it's only a matter of time until someone writes a country song about the guy's truck leaving him...


So, late Saturday night into Sunday, I experienced one of the worst migraines I've had in over twenty years. The agonizing pain sucked, but the free acid trip was pretty cool... 

Normally, I only get between 1-3 of them a year, and when I do it's not too bad, relatively speaking - it's just the headache without any of the other symptoms. It lasts about eighteen hours, and then for the next twelve hours or so my brain is a bit off (me no speekee Engrish) and my head is in a fishbowl.


This time, I got the full Jimi Hendrix experience - flashing lights, auras, auditory hallucinations and even a few brief moments of synesthesia...   I can remember that seeing the color orange left the taste of blueberries in my mouth. The migraine thankfully subsided early Sunday evening and I managed to get about seven and a half hours of sleep last night. I was surprisingly non-brain-fried this morning, although my concentration was a bit sketchy for awhile, my brain insisted on auto-correcting the word "migraine" into "microwave", and it took about five minutes of argument with myself at lunch before my brain agreed to recognize my cheese sandwich as a food item. I had to bribe it with a chocolate bar and mini donuts first.


----------



## Aeson

Odd you associated orange with blueberries. 
Also, well done with the storytelling.  It paints an excellent picture in my mind. Was this a fully internal debate with yourself or was there an external component others could see? Like one hand raising the sandwich and the other pushing it away? Ok, that last one was meant to be funny not offensive. I actually found it fascinating.  I've never heard anyone talk about a migraine and the after effect in such a way.


----------



## Blackrat

Never had the hallu-migraines myself. Mine just make me vomit due to the intense pain around my neck and back of the skull... I used to get them a couple of times in year too, but then at some point they just stopped. I suspect that getting rid of the old job and finding one that didn’t involve 24/7 stress was a big help...


----------



## Blackrat

To the game! We had a game night, with no actual playing last weekend. Remade all the characters to 5e.
We now have a Monster Slayer Ranger Dwarf, Open Hand Monk Half-Orc, Circle of Dreams Druid Half-Elf, Life Domain Cleric Dwarf, Lore Bard Half-Elf, and Eldritch Knight Fighter Half-Giant.

Used the Goliath for Half-Giant, but switched the goliath’s stone endurance into fire resistance.


----------



## trappedslider

you know, I've been thinking about a cool okay maybe an interesting way to do a D&D movie : You have it be a standard sword and sorcery movie right up tell the credits start to roll and then you reveal a group around a table talking about meeting again.


----------



## jonesy

It's the crossover review of the century.


----------



## Aeson

Is it me or do some Scottish accents sound like the person is gargling water while speaking?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The goose game could be the next big thing since the goat simulator game!


----------



## Aeson

Have you heard of Stall Chasers? It's a game that helps in Alzheimer's research. I can't do it justice if I try to explain it. I heard about it on the radio last night.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> Have you heard of Stall Chasers? It's a game that helps in Alzheimer's research. I can't do it justice if I try to explain it. I heard about it on the radio last night.



Intrigued, I tried to look that up, but Google is failing me hard.


----------



## Aeson

Best advice ever given

If you're going through hell
Keep on going
Don't slow down
If you're scared don't show it.
You might just get out before the devil knows you're there.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Intrigued, I tried to look that up, but Google is failing me hard.



Might help if I had the right name. Stall Catchers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Apparently, our house has developed a taste for old ladies. 

Yesterday, Mom fell off the porch into a planter.  Just bruises, thank God, but she’s just getting over a fall in April where she cracked a backbone.

And just minutes ago, we had 911 cart off her best friend who had tripped on a sprinkler head just off of our front walkway.  Possible broken arm, definite laceration over the eye due to her glasses getting broken.  Don’t know if any glass got to her eye itself, yet.  And this is her second spill in that area- 2 years ago, she lost her footing stepping on a chestnut from the tree there, breaking her arm.

Headed to ER now.


----------



## Aeson

Lawyer up.

I hope she's ok.


----------



## Aeson

Why are so many people talking about squids going pro?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Lawyer up.
> 
> I hope she's ok.




Broken glasses.  A small fracture in one arm, a sprain in the other, a laceration over one eye with a fractured orbit below it.  She looks mugged, but most of her recovery will be about pain management.


----------



## Aeson

Does she have someone that can help her? Many activities could be difficult with her arms.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

She’s a friend of 25+ years, and has been living with his since her apartment lease ran out just as her contract job duration expired a couple months ago.  She’s been looking for work, and had been on a new job involving helping people transfer benefits packages between employers about a week when she quit the day before the accident.

We ain’t mad about that _at all_.

She was familiar with the job to be done, having done similar work before.  She left this job because of the shockingly bad training they received and how her fellow new hires were routinely cutting corners.  Think...being a sailor and watching someone drilling holes in the hull to ”let water out” level of scary incompetence.  What they’re doing- and not doing- is going to bite people in the ass 5+ years down the road, HARD.  She couldn’t be a part of that.

She has a brother, a sister, and three kids.  Generally speaking, I can’t say I’m impressed with any of them.  They have their own issues, but sometimes, they do things to her that simply boggle my mind.  Don’t get me wrong, its not all bad.  Occasionally, they do come through for her.  But even when they do, there’s often a little asterisk...


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like my sister. From time to time the right thing is done.


----------



## Aeson

There is a new courtroom procedural show called all rise., lower case and a period. In a recent episode a character was allowed to testify in character as her online gaming avatar. The avatar mentions tieflings. She pronounced it tee-fling, not tie-fling.  I was so happy.


----------



## Aeson

My girlfriend is having to help with emergency bridge work. Either she's an engineer or a troll.




Actually her day job is in a dental office. She is far from being a troll. 
I realize I have my own issues that make things difficult for us at time, so I'm very understanding when it comes to her work/life schedule. We're going to make plans, and sometimes those plans are going to fall apart. I understand and am ok with it.


----------



## Aeson

The American Express card is now old enough to get an AARP card.


----------



## jonesy

I see people already let's playing The Outer Worlds. Had no idea it had become available.

I remember there was an uproar about the game being only on the Epic Store, but I see the PC version is available on the Microsoft Store? And the publisher is something called Private Division? Isn't that Take Two? I thought Take Two didn't touch exclusives?


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> I see people already let's playing The Outer Worlds. Had no idea it had become available.
> 
> I remember there was an uproar about the game being only on the Epic Store, but I see the PC version is available on the Microsoft Store? And the publisher is something called Private Division? Isn't that Take Two? I thought Take Two didn't touch exclusives?




You really haven't been paying a lot of attention....but that's okay

The PC version for now is both a Microsoft store (which has it's own issues for gamers) and exclusive to the Epic Store ( which has it's own share of all kinds of mess). Exclusive in this case means it's only limited to two (really one) digital store front. 

 Private Division funds and publishes indie games developed by small to mid-sized studios. This includes taking over _Kerbal Space Program_, which was developed by Squad and previously acquired by Take-Two Interactive, as well as publishing future titles from Obsidian Entertainment, The Outsiders, Panache Digital Games, and V1 Interactive. 

Take-Two formed Private Division as a new publishing label to help smaller and independent studios. The label looks to provide funding and publishing for "triple-I" games such as Ninja Theory's _Hellblade: Senua’s Sacrifice_, those that fell into the middle ground between triple-A games by large studios, and indie games created by relatively new and small indie studios.


----------



## Aeson

The company that owns the newspapers I deliver is big on high school football. So much so, they wait until the local games are done to run the presses so they can print all the scores. On Friday nights during high school football season we get the papers late. After 3 a.m. late. Just. A. Few. More. Weeks. To. Go......

They own many of the small town papers. I deliver 2 of them. Oddly, the main paper for Atlanta handles at home delivery for other papers so they also deliver USA Today, WSJ,  and NYT. 3 nights a week I deliver 2 different newspapers. The other 4 nights I only have to deliver 1 paper. They do it for 4 different papers every night.


----------



## Aeson

All good things must come to an end. 

I'm not allowed to be happy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Aeson

I felt I needed something insanely unhealthy. After spending 19 bucks at DQ I felt a little better. While working I listened to a comedy station on Iheartradio. That helped some. I'm still hurting. Still shocked.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

And R2D2 blew up the Death Star.


----------



## Aeson

I had started coming up with an adventure idea to get my girlfriend into gaming. It was going to be a killer clown plot. Either with her as the clown or as the victim. I think she would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Aeson

♥? Maybe?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

?


----------



## Aeson

We're talking again. I'm hoping to work things out.


----------



## trappedslider

Spoiler








 Happy Halloween from a Pizza Planet Delivery driver


----------



## jonesy

Man, it's Halloween? From the advertising I thought it already went by last week. I'm so out of touch.


----------



## megamania

My operation appears to be successful.  72 hrs after it and I am already regaining some strength in my legs.  Now if I could just pee and poo on my own......


----------



## Aeson

That is fantastic news. Don't worry, the rest will come in time.


----------



## megamania

Sorry I have been difficult.  I wasn't avoiding here out of malice.  Just very frustrated with where I was.


----------



## Aeson

No worries. I think everyone understands. Just focus on healing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Man, it's Halloween? From the advertising I thought it already went by last week. I'm so out of touch.



When I went candy shopping yesterday, I had to ask where it was.

The saleswoman responded, ”All we have left is across from those two Christmas trees!”

(Mental image of pilgrims, Indians and turkeys crying.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> My operation appears to be successful.  72 hrs after it and I am already regaining some strength in my legs.  Now if I could just pee and poo on my own......


----------



## Aeson

My response. 


This was the first thing I thought of when that video started. Sadly, the chicks are hotter (literally) in your video.


----------



## Aeson

Since I'm working again I'm looking at health insurance. I'm looking at Obamacare. It said I qualify for a credit to lower my premiums. If I go for some of the bronze level it's free. But the bronze level sucks. I hear tale that after the first year premiums skyrocket. Anyone know if my income stays the same if I'll continue to get the credit? Is it a one time thing?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wish I could help- my insurance has changed several times since 2010- my first of only a few years with ACA insurance- so I can’t rightly recall many of the details.


----------



## Aeson

If you can't recall then it must not have been memorable, so nothing horrifying. I see one thing odd, one of the providers doesn't seem to have any doctors in network in Georgia. So why provide coverage?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Possibly pre-positioning for actual entry into the market.

One of the proposals that keeps popping up on the Right is letting people cross borders for insurance coverage.  While the idea seems logical, it runs afoul of many realities of the insurance market, one being that which you just identified.  It doesn’t matter if you have affordable monthly rates for coverage if your coverage doesn’t actually help you pay your medical bills.

A _cynical _person might even suggest they’re hoping unsophisticated consumers would buy cross-border coverage without realizing it’s basically useless.

Whilr that may be the case, I really hope it isn’t.  That could be a violation of state insurance regulations, and could cost them busin in the long run as negative press accumulated via social media.


----------



## trappedslider

I'd offer help but all my stuff is both medicaid and medicare....because i'm doomed lol


----------



## megamania

When I'm on Medicare I can get my prescriptions.  When I'm on a job insurance I can't spend 535 dollars per insulin (take 2 1/2 a month) so my health declines as I can not control my Bloodsugar ( example A1C belongs at <7.... off my meds I scored a 13.1).    

Look at the co-pays and deductables.  If you take meds regularly look up the costs for each.  There are coupons for meds but getting them is not easy nor finding them.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

The Publix chain of supermarkets has my blood pressure meds and metformin for free. I go to Kroger for the other which is much cheaper. 

I've stopped taking the BP meds and my mental health meds because of side effects affecting my "performance". At this point I'm willing to risk a stroke or depression.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another thing to check, RE: meds- some are cheaper out of pocket than with a copay.  And no, they probably won’t volunteer to tell you which.

One of my meds was $4/month.  But if I let my insurance company cover it, I was charged a $25 copay.


----------



## Aeson

GoodRx is a good website for pricing them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> GoodRx is a good website for pricing them.



Until recently, they’ve never been able to help us out.  But just a couple days ago, GoodRX knocked $26 off of a topical my Mom needed.


----------



## Aeson

My favorite part of Lucky Charms is the marshmallows. You can buy a bag of cereal marshmallows from Amazon. Just not cheap. 10.99 for 1.5 lbs of marshmallows


----------



## jonesy

Those sound disgusting. I've got to order some, and test them out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lucky Charms were one of my Triad of kiddie cereals, along with Apple Jacks and Froot Loops.  

There was a soup & salad buffet place I used to go to that had Lucky Charms on their dessert table, ostensibly as an ice cream topping.  I‘d often have a bowl of the cereal with 2% as a dessert.


----------



## megamania

Captain Crunch and Golden Grahams were my go to.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, I must have been a boring kid   I preferred basic corn flakes and rice crispies over all the sugared and candied cereals...


----------



## Aeson

You didn't sweeten the cereal at all?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Personally*, but for a few years of Raisin Bran when I was under 8yo, I never added sugar to cold cereals.  My oatmeal, though, was, is, and always will be accented with cinnamon & sugar.

So unless I’m eating kiddie cereals, I don’t get a big sugar intake.


----------



## Aeson

I asked that question having forgotten Blackrat talking about eating plain hot cereals also.


----------



## Aeson

I've had green tea in the past. I drank it hot. I've bought a box of it with the plan to drink it more often. Is hot normal? Can it be iced?


----------



## trappedslider

I'm getting back into WoW.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've had green tea in the past. I drank it hot. I've bought a box of it with the plan to drink it more often. Is hot normal? Can it be iced?



Hot is normal.
Yes, it can be iced.


----------



## Blackrat

I have some memory of adding strawberry jam to rice crispies, but corn flakes were always just with milk.


----------



## Aeson

Strawberry jam. I never thought of adding something like that to cold cereals. I've done so with oatmeal.  Sometimes I might cut up a banana in my rice crispies or corn flakes. Jams and jellies might be great.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I'm getting back into WoW.....



I want to. I want to go back to classic. I missed out on the relaunch, so I missed out on any content this far. It's an expense I can't afford right now.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I want to. I want to go back to classic. I missed out on the relaunch, so I missed out on any content this far. It's an expense I can't afford right now.



I'm just bored lol, I more than likely won't play classic and instead just go right back to where I was in BfA lol


----------



## megamania

The cereals I ate were a compromise between my mother and myself.   The only time I got the "good stuff" was camping.  We would buy the mimi-box mixed sets.  Corns Puffs, Fruit Loops and Apple Jacks......mine!


----------



## megamania

Changing things a bit......

My son wants to run a level 20 3.5 adventure.    He made the mistake of saying I could build what I wanted so long as it fit within his homebrew.   His game world, Elves are psionic Spelljammers and Giants were the creators of everything- including Dragons.

I made my character-  Android psion shaper specialist.

My son told me what his Big Bad was-  Colossal Red Dragon with a Titan riding it.   He was heart broken when I showed him about four ways I do an instant kill in one action of the dragon.  DC 30+ saves or be destroyed or the powers of some of my Astral Constructs would do it in one round.

Psionics at Epic level are scary.


----------



## Blackrat

That’s just evil Mega. I approve


----------



## Blackrat

And what is a ”hot cereal”? You guys mentioned that a while ago... You mean like oat-porridge?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oatmeal is probably _the_ classic hot cereal in the USA.


----------



## Blackrat

Ok, so that was as I thought. I just never knew that it was also considered cereal


----------



## Blackrat

Which now resulted in me researching the meaning and etymology of the word cereal. Man, the things one still learns at the age of almost 35


----------



## Aeson

Try being 10 years older and still learning new things. You're never too old to learn new tricks.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Changing things a bit......
> 
> My son wants to run a level 20 3.5 adventure.    He made the mistake of saying I could build what I wanted so long as it fit within his homebrew.   His game world, Elves are psionic Spelljammers and Giants were the creators of everything- including Dragons.
> 
> I made my character-  Android psion shaper specialist.
> 
> My son told me what his Big Bad was-  Colossal Red Dragon with a Titan riding it.   He was heart broken when I showed him about four ways I do an instant kill in one action of the dragon.  DC 30+ saves or be destroyed or the powers of some of my Astral Constructs would do it in one round.
> 
> Psionics at Epic level are scary.



what no pun-pun?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Try being 10 years older and still learning new things. You're never too old to learn new tricks.



Whippersnappers.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Whippersnappers.



What was it like witnessing the building and razing of the Berlin wall?


----------



## Mad_Jack

So, last Monday, I had a tooth-ache on the upper left side of my mouth. By Tuesday, the pain had stopped, but the entire side of my face was swollen up. I went to the dentist on Wed., and they hooked me up with some antibiotics - amoxicillin with some kind of jumpstarter. Thursday, I had an appointment with an oral surgeon to discuss yanking the two messed up teeth, and they gave me an appointment for tomorrow to do the actual surgery. On Saturday, the teeth on the lower right side began hurting, and then Sunday that side of my face was swollen.  
Good news was, I'm already on antibiotics, lol.
Also on Saturday morning, I ran out of heating oil for my furnace, so I've been boiling a kettle full of water every morning to take a bucket bath...
ANd then Sunday I ran out of my high blood pressure medicine.

Work has been ridiculous lately - nobody's driving the bus, and they're _still_ asleep at the wheel... Oy.
I run a box-on-demand machine at work. I have all the different boxes we use programmed into the machine. Generally, when a job gets put on the schedule, they look to see how many master cases the job requires and if they have them already. If not, a work order is generated and I bang out however many they need before the job starts. However, there's no communication going on between departments and shifts, and new jobs get put on the schedule all the time - while we're waiting on components for a big job, they'll set up a small job to run, or switch a job from one line to another, bump a job off he schedule, etc. And nobody bothers to look to see if they have all the components they need for the job beforehand.  If the computer says we have six thousand of tube A, then one job that needs four thousand will look and say, great, we've got enough tubes, and then a second job that also needs four thousand of those tubes will look and _also_ assume they have enough tubes for the job, when in reality they're actually short two thousand tubes. 
When the component in question happens to be the master cases that I make, what invariably happens is someone coming down to me and asking if we have a certain (usually very large) number of box X, to which I generally reply, "Well, what does the computer say?", invariably followed by ,"Well, did you submit a work order for (large number) of box X?, No? Then, no, I'm not currently making the boxes you need - because no one told me I was supposed to."   Friday morning I got hit with 1500 boxes nobody had previously informed me I needed to make - the computer though we had three thousand of them on hand because some idiot on the production floor hadn't been bothering to mark off the boxes as consumed in the system when they used them. Saturday, my boss discovered that another job was going to need those boxes as well, so I ended up with a work order for 6000 boxes (the 1500 I'd already done and another 4500).
And then, today, I discover that a different line needed 1300 of a different box, and then someone else inquired about a _third_ box... After I finally put my foot down and announced that I could only piss on one fire at a time, and demanded that someone make a command decision as to which boxes I was supposed to run first, I finally got started and banged out the 1300 piece order which ran over into the second shift. Fortunately, the team that sometimes operates the box machine on second shift was available tonight. So I got them all set up and took off, having managed to get away with only half an hour of overtime.
And, three hours later, found myself back at work after they called me up with an error code that they couldn't figure out how to deal with. I couldn't figure it out over the phone, so I had to drive twenty minutes back to work and spent half an hour fixing what was wrong (some variable that should never have changed somehow got changed) and helping them set up the next job...
Now, I need to go the hell to bed so I can get to work tomorrow - I'm leaving work at 9:30 am for my 10:30 appt. to get my teeth yanked, then may or may not be going back into work afterward.

Yay me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> What was it like witnessing the building and razing of the Berlin wall?



Reminded me of Nero’s burning of Rome.


----------



## Aeson

I was giving you the benefit of the doubt. I originally planned to go pre flood.


----------



## Blackrat

Antediluvian. There, now you learned something new. That’s the fancy word for ”pre flood”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I‘m so old, I had an Auntie DeLuvian.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Antediluvian. There, now you learned something new. That’s the fancy word for ”pre flood”



I am aware of the word
I'm a fan of Vampire the Masquerade, where I first read the word.


----------



## Aeson

At work I have to do invoices for the stores I deliver papers to. I've been doing it for a few months now. I would turn my paperwork on Tuesday night. Turns out this whole I should be doing it on Monday. Why no one corrected me on this I don't know. I have too many stores to get it done on Monday. So now I have do part on Sunday and part on Monday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sometime, people forget to show the newbie all the hoops that need to be jumped though.

I worked at a tech giant for a couple weeks before someone realized I hadn’t gotten my photo ID.  I hadn’t gotten it because nobody told me I needed one...NOR the prerequisite drug test and half-day security & safety orientation day.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know why scifi tv shows kill off a character and leave no trace of a body. Yeah, I'm looking at you Flash. We all know the trope. No body means not really dead. SMH


----------



## Aeson

The newspaper was delayed until 3am due to the "elections" not their brightest move. We should not be risking our lives in morning rush hour traffic to deliver papers. I am so fracking stressed right now.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ooh, _Flash_ killed somebody off?   Cool. lol
I'm only on the fourth (?) season, where he's going up against the Thinker...

And speaking of tv news, I just picked up the complete series of one of the truly great tv shows of the '80's for $19.95 at Wallyworld...

_ Tales of The Gold Monkey_...   

It is every bit as gloriously cheesy as I remember it being.


----------



## trappedslider

well today is my 34th birthday go me!


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> well today is my 34th birthday go me!




 Pfft... Young'uns.... I have dice older than you.  





(...Of course, I learned to play D&D when I was about _eight_, lol)

 Happy birthday...


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Pfft... Young'uns.... I have dice older than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...Of course, I learned to play D&D when I was about _eight_, lol)
> 
> Happy birthday...



pfft my lungs are equal to a 80yr nonsmoker


----------



## Mad_Jack

I have the teeth of an 80-yr-old... (they're in a drawer in my desk, lol) But seriously, I just had two teeth yanked, and until that heals and I can use the two teeth on either side of the gap, I've basically got no teeth left to chew with...  All the bottom ones on the other side are full of holes and/or cracked, so for the past day and  until tomorrow night or so, I'm forced to eat only things I can either just swallow like soup/yogurt or mush up against the roof of my mouth or slowly dissolve - mushy french fries, mashed potatoes, etc.... I've been eating the filling out of Hot Pockets with a spoon, lol.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Ooh, _Flash_ killed somebody off?   Cool. lol
> I'm only on the fourth (?) season, where he's going up against the Thinker...
> 
> And speaking of tv news, I just picked up the complete series of one of the truly great tv shows of the '80's for $19.95 at Wallyworld...
> 
> _ Tales of The Gold Monkey_...
> 
> It is every bit as gloriously cheesy as I remember it being.



It's not like the "victim" is a major character. You've probably already seen her in her last on screen appearance.  No real spoiler. 

I remember Tales of the Gold Monkey.  I'd be willing to see it again. Paying 20 dollars to do so is a bit rich for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hello hivers. This bee had to take a rest for a bit. I have been taking Pioglitizone, a diabetes med that is good for skinny people, but not the not skinny people.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sometime, people forget to show the newbie all the hoops that need to be jumped though.
> 
> I worked at a tech giant for a couple weeks before someone realized I hadn’t gotten my photo ID.  I hadn’t gotten it because nobody told me I needed one...NOR the prerequisite drug test and half-day security & safety orientation day.



In one job that I had many years ago the previous holder of the position had been kicked out so thoroughly there was nobody there to teach me how to do his work. Office work, but the actual job description was very vague, and I got bossed around a lot to do all kinds of things.

I know in retrospect that that was something that should have been gone over in the job interview and written into the contract, but I was too young to know any better.

I basically ended up having to write a manual on what the job entailed and how to do each task so that the company could have the post be more efficient (or rather, so that the company could more efficiently fire people from that posting. Just like they eventually fired me).


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> I basically ended up having to write a manual on what the job entailed and how to do each task so that the company could have the post be more efficient (or rather, so that the company could more efficiently fire people from that posting. Just like they eventually fired me).



I had pretty much same experience in one of my postings as a security guard. Except I wasn’t fired, I quit.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Hello hivers. This bee had to take a rest for a bit. I have been taking Pioglitizone, a diabetes med that is good for skinny people, but not the not skinny people.



Welcome back. 
Which are you? The skinny people or the not skinny people?


----------



## megamania

32 year old dice for me.   Bought at Knapp's Hobby and Pets Shop in Bennington VT.   Yellow.   The solid and the "see thru" duel pack of 6.

Is it wrong I remember these details but not what I ate for lunch yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know how old my oldest dice are. I think between 25-28. Got them at Dr. No's. At the time it was more used books and records. Had a large comics section but not a lot of games. Now the store has expanded into the space next door. They have space for card games and video games. I was told many years ago they banned the RPG players from playing because they harrassed the young Pokemon and Magic players. I wonder if the ban is still in place.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Is it wrong I remember these details but not what I ate for lunch yesterday.



Can you remember your name and the name of your loved ones? What's my name? Don't cheat and look at the screen. remember any of that and you're good. 

I'm sure you're joking, at least a little. Forgetting things from the previous day is not uncommon. I'd start to worry if you forgot the entire day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My oldest dice are lavender with black enamel in the numbers, still sharp-edged and pointy, bought in Colorado in @1977-78.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, I am a whippersnapper. My oldest dice are from march of 2000. I bought them as a birthday present for myself. I had a borrowed set before that, but I returned those to the DM when I got my own.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a Mercedes with a don"t tread on the license plate. It seemed odd to me. In my mind someone driving a Mercedes is not likely to be in a position to be tread upon. More likely they're the ones doing the treading.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Welcome back.
> Which are you? The skinny people or the not skinny people?



I gives you this clue: I just got weighed in at 315 lbs


----------



## Aeson

Compared to me you're one of the skinny people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

At 5' 11" I hide it well, especially with a samoan like body build. With as much scar tissue I have, I would normally be lighter if fat or muscle.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Can you remember your name and the name of your loved ones? What's my name? Don't cheat and look at the screen. remember any of that and you're good.
> 
> I'm sure you're joking, at least a little. Forgetting things from the previous day is not uncommon. I'd start to worry if you forgot the entire day.




Here I have been known as Mega, Mania, Megamania, Darth Mania and Ugg.  Loved ones include Dew, Bacon  and Pizza .  It eads Aeson.  It is an alias I believe.


----------



## megamania

Since I'm down to 1-2 meals a day I'm starting to lose weight again.  In the past month I went from 255 to 248.  Most people peg me at 190-200 pounds.  Carnival guys dislike me.


----------



## megamania

Holy Squark !!!!!!    Miniature Market wants 125 a brick now for figures!   Toad & Troll.... even Amazon or E-Bay is better than that!     My price trapped LGS may even be better.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Here I have been known as Mega, Mania, Megamania, Darth Mania and Ugg.  Loved ones include Dew, Bacon  and Pizza .  It eads Aeson.  It is an alias I believe.



Sounds perfectly normal to me. Good job.


----------



## megamania

You labeled me 'Normal' ?!?    Death sentence I have recieved


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> You labeled me 'Normal' ?!?    Death sentence I have recieved



Normality is subject. Amongst us you're more normal than not.


----------



## Aeson

Last night I was accused by a coworker of cohorting. I think she meant cavorting. I denied doing either. She said I know you've been cohorting with Blank. Again I used cavorting hoping she got the idea. I said I'm single and celibate, no cavorting going on here. Blank was on the loading dock above us. I hope she didn't hear the comments.


----------



## Aeson

Why am I just now seeing Transformers as they looked in the cartoon in the Bumblebee movie? If they started off this way with first movie things would have been better. Ratchet, RC, Soundwave, they looked way better in Bumblebee.


----------



## trappedslider

Grand Theft Auto in GTA 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aeson

K-A-R-M-A you stoled the bike and he stoled it from you. 

What I like is the bike landed in the truck. In most games you'd just pass through the truck.


----------



## Aeson

The best Batman ever, Kevin Conroy, will have a part in the Arrowverse Crisis on Infinite Earths. I hope it"ll be awesome. What can go wrong with Bert Ward playing Robin again?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, I have been feeling better then I have in 18 months, so I walked the 1/2 mile to fort Negly Nashville Tenn, USA, a critical defensive position during the civil war of the USA for this area. I am placing photos of today in the spoiler block.



Spoiler



View attachment 001_0044.JPGView attachment 001_0045.JPGView attachment 001_0047.JPGView attachment 001_0056.JPGView attachment 001_0061.JPGView attachment 001_0063.JPG



These were taken with a nikon d3500 dslr with a 75-300 zoom


----------



## Aeson

Happy Veteran's Day.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## jonesy

I am burned out on the controversy culture on Youtube. All these channels doing their best to get people angry about things so they can get the clicks and the views and the ad money. It's getting really tired.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I am burned out on the controversy culture on Youtube. All these channels doing their best to get people angry about things so they can get the clicks and the views and the ad money. It's getting really tired.



Liked, subscribed, and shared.


----------



## megamania

Snow, Ice and nothing Nice
Off to Bennington  I Go
When I roll the Dice
I would prefer to Know
It is to Paradise
Not the damned Doctors......


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> I am burned out on the controversy culture on Youtube. All these channels doing their best to get people angry about things so they can get the clicks and the views and the ad money. It's getting really tired.



you should sub to my channel ...it's jsut gaming lol trappedslider


----------



## jonesy

One of these is not like the others.


----------



## CleverNickName

Last April, I went in for my annual physical.  My cholesterol was through the roof (268), and I was diagnosed with obesity (I weighed 286 lbs.)  Clearly, I needed to make some changes.  I asked my doctor to recommend a diet and exercise regimen for me, and I stuck to it like it was a new religion.

Well.

I went back in for my follow-up last weekend, a little over six months later.  My cholesterol is now 119, and I weigh 232 lbs.  My doctor was amazed, and asked me what I did.  "I did what you told me to do," I shrugged.

Sorry if you were hoping for a link to a new diet fad, or a pile of pseudo-science b.s. about juice cleanses and detoxes.  There's no secret, no puzzle, no magic.  I lost 54 pounds and cut my cholesterol in half with just two simple steps:  (1) got a doctor's advice, and (2) followed it.


----------



## trappedslider

I made a thing


----------



## Aeson

It appears that Kate Kane is Batwoman is the worst kept secret in Gotham. Everyone seems to be figuring it out.


----------



## Blackrat

Except her dad


----------



## Aeson

Except her dad. Lol

Did you notice they said The Joker is Jack Napier?


----------



## Blackrat

I did. I’d guess an easter egg to Nicholson Joker.


----------



## Aeson

If they ever need a new voice for Darth Vader I submit Neil Nunes of the BBC.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

A bar in Dubai offers free drinks to women based on how much they weigh. The more they weigh the more they get. 

Years ago I saw a movie set in Russia, where a burger chain wanted to sell more burgers, so they waged a war on thinness. I'm starting to see that campaign in the name of fat acceptance here in the real world.





						Bar offers women free drinks based on how much they weigh | Fox News
					






					www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## megamania

Back is in agony.    Wish I was 21 again.


----------



## Blackrat

I’m liking the Watchmen series. Starts off slow, but it is building up depth nicely.


----------



## megamania

Son got me Netflex.  Finished Daredevil the other day.  Good but damn!   The fight scenes are brutal.  Starying up Jessica Jones today.


----------



## Blackrat

I liked all of those too. Even Iron Fist which is generally disliked.


----------



## megamania

Jessica Jones isn't working for me as of yet (1/3 thru episode 2)


----------



## megamania

Being so sick isn't helping.  Just learned something is majorly wrong with the car also.

Can't win


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Back, y’all! 

No drama, just too damn busy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well all. I am doing weekend electrical work! first time in 8 years!!!


----------



## Aeson

Captain Marvel looks like a Superman clone with a gender swap, a higher FX budget and a flerken.


----------



## jonesy

Jedi Fallen Order was released, what, 5 days ago? It's like everyone on the internet have already decided they can spoil every single detail about it without any care.



trappedslider said:


> you should sub to my channel ...it's jsut gaming lol trappedslider



Honestly, I've never subbed to anyone on Youtube.  I soured on the whole google experience back when they smashed all of the google services together in an attempt to promote people to google+ (which in retrospect only seems to have become a success in the business/science world). I liked having gmail be its separate thing. I got back to that a couple of years ago, and I can see the benefits of these services having the same login, especially gdrive and docs. But Youtube I still roam unlogged.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Jedi Fallen Order was released, what, 5 days ago? It's like everyone on the internet have already decided they can spoil every single detail about it without any care.




I ain’t going to spoil anything, except that it is a rather short game. Not a bad thing as such, but I’ve grown accustomed to modern games being at least 30-40h, so it felt somewhat rushed. But it was a tight knit, strong story, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Mechanicswise, there were some really insanely frustrating platforming parts, but other than those it was a solid fun.


----------



## Blackrat

So, my 3 year old son has a rather large plushie dragon, and a plushie d20. He is sitting face to face with the dragon, and rolling the die between them... I can’t help to think that he is playing Dungeons&Dragons with a dragon 

Sorry, a bit of happy parent tales to annoy you guys


----------



## megamania

My son's first word was Dice


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> So, my 3 year old son has a rather large plushie dragon, and a plushie d20. He is sitting face to face with the dragon, and rolling the die between them... I can’t help to think that he is playing Dungeons&Dragons with a dragon
> 
> Sorry, a bit of happy parent tales to annoy you guys



When my son turned two, I got a plushy d20 as well,and last year I got my youngest nephew one too but he calls it a ball lol


----------



## Blackrat

My son used to call it a ball too, until just a couple of months ago, when he finally learned to call it a die.


----------



## Blackrat

Son also has a regular d20 already, which he rolls occasionally and tries to remember the numbers. He usually does get 1-5 correct.

I got that die as an extra when I bought a buttload of rpg goods at a convention last summer, so decided that it is time for the boy to get his first actual die


----------



## megamania

When about 10 months old Tim (my son) was my personal Die roller when I DM'd.   Now he is DMing me and his friends


----------



## CleverNickName

A guy at our table has a daughter, about 7 years old, who loves to watch us play.  The first time she ever asked to roll a die at our table, she threw a nat-20, an auto-success on a Reflex save throw.  (We were playing Pathfinder at the time.)

Now we fight over who she gets to roll for.


----------



## Aeson

Since I started working 5 months ago I've lost nearly 30 pounds. That's the good news. They did this test where they touch my feet with a metal pin. I couldn't feel it the first time.  The nurse practitioner did the test and I could feel it in some places but not everywhere.  I'm a little worried...ok I'm a lot worried.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson, that is a test for diabetic peripheral neuropathy [sp?].


----------



## Aeson

I know what it's for. Thus I'm worried about what it means. I know enough diabetics to know what it means.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, I understand.


----------



## Aeson

I suppose, knowing the group that I'm speaking to, I could have used "big words". Diabetes akimbo here.


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> A guy at our table has a daughter, about 7 years old, who loves to watch us play.  The first time she ever asked to roll a die at our table, she threw a nat-20, an auto-success on a Reflex save throw.  (We were playing Pathfinder at the time.)
> 
> Now we fight over who she gets to roll for.




It started as something to keep my son quiet and busy with.  Then after he rolled well several players asked for him to roll for them.    Beginner's Luck?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Since I started working 5 months ago I've lost nearly 30 pounds. That's the good news. They did this test where they touch my feet with a metal pin. I couldn't feel it the first time.  The nurse practitioner did the test and I could feel it in some places but not everywhere.  I'm a little worried...ok I'm a lot worried.




That's me from upper shin and down.    Then also groin area.   Can't feel when I need to go to the bathroom until it begins.  Then its not so much feel as smell.   Gawd I hate my life at this point.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I know what it's for. Thus I'm worried about what it means. I know enough diabetics to know what it means.




Wait until they do the electric shocks.  THOSE I still feel.  The bastiches


----------



## megamania

Need to get this disability thing sorted.  Lost my car in the spring and now the car my wife is driving is gonna have to be repossessed.    House is next.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> It started as something to keep my son quiet and busy with.  Then after he rolled well several players asked for him to roll for them.    Beginner's Luck?



It must be. My son’s very first roll was a nat 20 too. I was sorting out my dice bag a year and some ago*, and he grabbed the closest, which was a d20 and then dropped it and got 20... I actually had to take a picture of it 




*(February 2018 says my photo album)

By the time I got that pic, his attention had shifted to something shinier


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> That's me from upper shin and down.    Then also groin area.   Can't feel when I need to go to the bathroom until it begins.  Then its not so much feel as smell.   Gawd I hate my life at this point.



I feel it before I have to go. My problem is having to go too often. While I'm working I have to stop 3-5 times a night. Thankfully I deliver to a few gas stations that are open
 Sometimes I have to find a dark spot somewhere.


----------



## Aeson

I'd rather be part of the kids rolling dice conversation but I don't have anything to share. My nieces and nephews never took to it.


A funny animal clinic sign.
Spay and  neuter your pets, weird friends, and relatives.


----------



## CleverNickName

The funniest sign I ever saw at the vet's office:

If we see you smoking,
we will assume you are on fire
and take appropriate measures.


----------



## megamania

Wonder how many jokes / comments like that are said to Johnny Storm or Toro (Human Torches)


----------



## megamania

Thought I would share









						A Near-Mint Copy of Marvel Comics #1 Just Sold for Over $1 Million! - The Real Stan Lee
					

Comicbook collecting has always been a popular hobby, or dare we say, a business. Well, the investment just paid off for one lucky individual this week with the highest-graded copy of the ultra-rare Marvel Comics #1 that is known to exist selling for $1.26 million.




					therealstanlee.com


----------



## Aeson

Apparently a deputy in Arizona assaulted an unarmed man.


----------



## megamania

Police brutality is bad but attacking the handicapped lacking limbs.  Depraved.


----------



## Aeson

This  is awesome. An elderly couple keeps their Christmas tree decorated all year,  but don't leave it out. The stand is on wheels. They roll it in and out of a closet every Christmas.


----------



## megamania

I've considered this but the wife says it would not be the same.   Maybe she should be the one putting it up and down each year.  She merely decorates it.


----------



## Aeson

Today my dad would have 76 years old.  I just looked at the urn where we keep his ashes, and wished him a Happy Birthday.  

I found myself thinking how odd it is that such a big man ended up in so small a box. 

7 years later and I still miss him.


----------



## Aeson

"It's 5 o'clock somewhere  was not started by an alcoholic. It was started by a parent of a toddler. "


----------



## trappedslider

*Wolverine:* What are we up against with this Iceman?
*Xavier:* We're not against him, Wolverine.
*Wolverine:* So, then we're with him?
*Xavier:* Of course not! He's destroying government property.
*Wolverine:* Boy, I'm glad we cleared that up.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Today my dad would have 76 years old.  I just looked at the urn where we keep his ashes, and wished him a Happy Birthday.
> 
> I found myself thinking how odd it is that such a big man ended up in so small a box.
> 
> 7 years later and I still miss him.



it has been  over 20 years and I still miss y dad. he would be 79 last month


----------



## megamania

85 and I think about him.  Mother 82 and I think about her a lot also.


----------



## jonesy

Time is a strange thing.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Time is a strange thing.



Times; they are a changin.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Times; they are a changin.



My mom likes the Peter,Paul and Mary cover of that. I'm not sure if i have a favorite or not.


----------



## Aeson

"Finally, a woman I can look up to." Something to never say to woman that's taller than you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on her sense of humor.

Related: you know, Dean Cain dated Gabriella Reese for a while.


----------



## Aeson

They're related? That had to make family reunions awkward.


----------



## CleverNickName

*CleverNickName's Cranberry Sauce*
Combine 1 cup of your favorite wine, a 16oz. jar of your favorite orange marmalade, a pinch of salt, and a pound of fresh cranberries in a medium saucepan.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until thickened and all the cranberries have burst.  Sweeten with honey to taste.  Serve warm, or pour into a mold and chill until set.

*CleverNickName's Buttermilk Biscuits*
Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

Sift together 2 cups flour, 1 tsp. salt, 1 tsp. baking powder, 2 Tbsp. sugar, and 1/2 tsp. baking soda.  Use a hand cheese grater to grate a whole stick of unsalted, chilled butter into the flour mixture, then work it in with your fingers until it resembles coarse sand.  Add 1 cup of cold buttermilk, stirring just until the mixture comes together into a shaggy dough.

Turn out onto a floured surface and shape into a 6" x 8" rectangle.  Cut it in half, stack the halves on top of each other, and press it back out into that same rectangle.  Cut it in half again, stack it again, and press it back out into that rectangle again.  Do this 4 times total, then cut it into a dozen 2" x 2" squares.

Place the squares on a parchment-lined baking sheet, brush with melted butter, and bake until golden brown.  Serve hot.

*CleverNickName's Nips & Tatters*
Peel and chop 2 pounds of potatoes and 2 pounds of turnips.  Rinse well, then dump them into a cooking pot and cover with 1 inch of water.  Add 1 tablespoon salt.  Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer until tender.  Drain.

Stir in half a stick of butter, 1 tablespoon of finely-chopped chives, 1 tablespoon of chopped fresh parsley, and 1/2 cup buttermilk.  Mash with a potato masher until smooth, then add salt and pepper to taste.  Serve hot.

*CleverNickName's Hot Toddy*
To a 12 oz. glass mug, add 1 tablespoon of honey and the juice of half a lemon.  Stir well, then add 1 stick of cinnamon, 1 star of anise (or 2 cloves, if you prefer), 1 coin of fresh peeled ginger about the size of a nickel, and a strip of orange peel about as long as your index finger.  Add 2 oz. of your favorite Kentucky bourbon, and fill with boiling water.  Serve.


----------



## megamania

My daughter, the chef, is cooking (and experimenting) the dinner today.  Turkey will be stuffed with fruits and veggies.     But....but.... where's the stuffing?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

and the dressing?!?!


----------



## Scott DeWar

off line until Monday All. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## megamania

Happy T-Day everyone


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Aeson

Great. Fabulous. Awesome. It was just another day for me. I did get some food, though. That was good.


----------



## Aeson

An owl was sitting in the road. I ran over it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I hate it when that happens.  I hit a possum once.


----------



## Aeson

A text I sent to my sister earlier. The guy was a beast of a man. Bald head, tattooed arms. I was very proud of my line about a mountain in a gun belt.

So Woodstock has an officer that could be Goldberg's "little" brother. I'm in the restroom at Racetrac when this mountain in a gun belt opens the door and just stands there. I thought for a sec he was looking for me. He was just waiting for me to move away from the sink so he could use it.


----------



## Aeson

I found myself thinking STR is not his dump stat. Also what his bend bar, lift gate would be. 

That's something I miss from the older editions. Save vs petrification, save vs death. I guess it's all flavor text now.


----------



## megamania

Flavor text is now Fort, Reflex and Will.    Or as like to put it.   The Flavor is a failed roll.   Fort check/nat 1/ The assassin's knife grazes you but there is equal amounts of green goo as blood.  Your finger tips go numb and as it begins to register that you have been poisoned your chest siezes and your last breath is a wheeze.


----------



## Aeson

I have this game Little Alchemist 2 on my phone. In it you combine things to make new things. I've been able to make animals, livestock,  bacteria, aliens, and robots. I even birthed a phoenix .I cant seem to create humans.


----------



## Aeson

It's  Little Alchemy 2. Since then I got a horse, frog, lizard, turtle,  fish, and egg. From the fish came the egg. From the egg came the omelet.  Still no human. I tried combining life and gun, that didn't do it. I thought it might give me an American at least. That would have been funny. I may have to develop an ape first.


Edit: why didn't I think of this sooner. Life + clay= human.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I tried combining life and gun, that didn't do it.



What did you get?


----------



## Aeson

Nothing. Not all attempted combinations produce something. I also tried gun + robot hoping for a killer robot. Nada


----------



## Blackrat

You guys know of HeroForge? It’s a website that lets you design your own miniatures from a quite a large of selection of parts and poses and such. I just ordered minis for my D&D group’s characters. Sort of a christmas present for the players.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve heard of it, but never used it.  Gonna post pix of your results?


----------



## Blackrat

Sure. You can get them as metal or plastic minis, or as digital file so you can print them on your own 3d-printer. I have a friend with high end printer, so I opted for the digital file. The prices on actual minis ain’t bad, but this way I get them for practilla 1/5 price.

I’ll let you know when I get them and post pics


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> An owl was sitting in the road. I ran over it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Have I posted in here yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jdvn1 said:


> Have I posted in here yet?



I think so, but not sure. It has been a while.


----------



## Jdvn1

Scott DeWar said:


> I think so, but not sure. It has been a while.



Well, no reason to post again then.

I'm happy to see you folks are still kickin'!


----------



## CleverNickName

I love HeroForge.  I get gift certificates for all my players every year as Christmas presents, so that they can make updated minis of their characters every year.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:


> Well, no reason to post again then.
> 
> I'm happy to see you folks are still kickin'!



I'm gonna kick you if you leave. Hang around a bit.


----------



## Jdvn1

CleverNickName said:


> I love HeroForge. I get gift certificates for all my players every year as Christmas presents, so that they can make updated minis of their characters every year.



That is a great idea. How much do the minis go for?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> I'm gonna kick you if you leave. Hang around a bit.



This sounds like a Persuasion skill based on Str rather than Cha? 

I hope to check in more frequently - as my kids get a little bit older, I'm hoping to find time for more gaming. I need to decide what to run next, too.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> That is a great idea. How much do the minis go for?



The cheapest plastic are around $20 per mini, and then bronze cast go for $100. There are choises between. The digital files are normally $10, but they had a sale for $4 when I got them.

Even the cheapest plastic are of quality alike reaper bones or something like that. At least that’s what I’ve been told.

I just sent the files to my printer.


----------



## Blackrat

Here’s a couple of screenshots from the website while I was designing them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Here’s a couple of screenshots from the website while I was designing them.




Thanks a lot!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Sure. You can get them as metal or plastic minis, or as digital file so you can print them on your own 3d-printer. I have a friend with high end printer, so I opted for the digital file. The prices on actual minis ain’t bad, but this way I get them for practilla 1/5 price.
> 
> I’ll let you know when I get them and post pics




For my B-Day my son built and ordered a Megamania complete with his Tonfas.  He also printed a NPC for his Homebrew.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:


> Have I posted in here yet?




This Hivemind is an oldie but the current.  If not than you have now.


----------



## megamania

Those were the 30 dollar plastic printed for you figures.  The photo doesn't do justice for the figures. I tend to think the quality of detail is slightly better than Bones but you can't beat the customizing ability.

Now also offer humanoid and some monstrous humanoid options.


----------



## megamania

Just wish my hands would stop shaking so  that I could paint him.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Just wish my hands would stop shaking so  that I could paint him.



Time to teach the son all about painting minis?


----------



## Blackrat

Okay. Couple of shots of finished prints.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:


> This Hivemind is an oldie but the current. If not than you have now.



It was sort of a meta question, wasn't it?

My auto-correct first wanted to say metal question... So metal!


----------



## Aeson

Normally I deliver 105 copies of a newspaper to different stores. For Black Friday I had to deliver 405 papers Thanksgiving morning. The last 2 days I've collected the unsold papers. I sold 92 of the 405. It's more than I normally sell for that day but not even a 1/4 of them. I have so many unsold papers from the week that my car is weighed down. I haven't been able to return them to the warehouse for recycling. I need to find somewhere else to take them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Okay. Couple of shots of finished prints.
> View attachment 116524View attachment 116525




Not bad!


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, they came out even better than I thought. A little trimming and I’ll slap some paint on when I have the time.


----------



## Aeson

From a church sign

Don't get lost following a deity that lost his fiddle to a hillbilly in GA.


I like their use of deity. I wonder how many people had to look it up.


----------



## megamania

I wonder how many understand the reference


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I suspect anyone who has heard of Charlie Daniels would get the reference...though some might bristle at calling the devil a ”deity”.


----------



## megamania

….and some of the red necks being referred to as hillbillies....


----------



## Scott DeWar

speaking of Georgia, who saw the Georgia - Georgia tech game Saturday?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not me.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> speaking of Georgia, who saw the Georgia - Georgia tech game Saturday?



I did. In the first half I thought Tech might surprise everyone.  Sadly, the ending was as expected. Not even a bowl game this year.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I wonder how many understand the reference



It's practically our state song. Even people that don't listen to country music know it.


----------



## Aeson

Perineum tanning should not be a thing. Also, Thanos should have no need for it. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Indeed!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> speaking of Georgia, who saw the Georgia - Georgia tech game Saturday?



Not a college football follower


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Perineum tanning should not be a thing. Also, Thanos should have no need for it. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot




Wednesday Thursday Friday...….


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Wednesday Thursday Friday...….



Rumor has it; Josh Brolin suffered severe burns while partaking in the latest bit of woo spreading across Hollywood.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Rumor has it; Josh Brolin suffered severe burns while partaking in the latest bit of woo spreading across Hollywood.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder how long it'll be before Adam Driver plays Cyrano de Bergerac. He doesn't need CGI or prosthetics. Lol


----------



## Aeson

I heard The Hu on the local rock station last night. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen that one before.  They _do_ have a good sound.

I'm impressed your station aired that, too.  You may be blessed by having some good local radio.


----------



## Aeson

You've seen it in this thread before. I shared it again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah!


----------



## Aeson

The station is Rock 100.5. They recently started playing newer rock music. You'll hear a bumper saying "The new sound of Rock 100.5" then they'll play a Chili Peppers song. Seems without fail to be a Chili Peppers song. 

Their morning show is one I listen to most. This last week a caller said she was a single mom of 4 that was lonely and couldn't afford a sex toy. So the show decided to do a sex toy drive for people wanting sex toys. They set up a box in the lobby for collecting them. They got in trouble with HR. I'm curious to find out how it turns out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Toys for T...”

Nope.  Can‘t do that joke here.


----------



## megamania

Toys on T...….


----------



## megamania

Years ago the factory I worked at was making toy trucks for Megabloks.  The translation that they wanted to use the intials for were T.I.T.    The US market people said No.   I wonder why.


----------



## Aeson

They got a lot of mileage out of S.ex T.oy D.rive. I think that's where HR started to have a problem. They spent a lot of time trying to come up with a different name.


----------



## Blackrat

So... After about half a year of being basically bedridden, my father passed away on friday. I don’t know, I’m saddened yes, but more than that, I am actually reliefed. He was in so much pain and torment these last months that I think it was a release for him. And his condition brought so much stress on my mother that I am reliefed for her also... I feel kind of bad that I don’t grief more than I do, but I did the crying back when he was hospitalised and it became clear he wouldn’t have much time left.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat, I am sorry for the loss of your Father, but likewise, glad he is relieved of his pain


----------



## Aeson

I understand the feeling. I was in the same place. Everyone grieves in their own way. There is no right way. Don't let yourself or anyone make you feel guilty. Remember the stages of grief. You can hit the stages at different times and more than once. You can even feel acceptance early then go through the other stages after before coming back to acceptance again. 

We're here for you any time you need us.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aw, sorry to hear that Blackrat. I think most of us can relate to the feeling.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> So... After about half a year of being basically bedridden, my father passed away on friday. I don’t know, I’m saddened yes, but more than that, I am actually reliefed. He was in so much pain and torment these last months that I think it was a release for him. And his condition brought so much stress on my mother that I am reliefed for her also... I feel kind of bad that I don’t grief more than I do, but I did the crying back when he was hospitalised and it became clear he wouldn’t have much time left.



My sympathies.

We went through something like that with my paternal grandparents.  Their final years were a misery of ailments, decline and dementia.  By the time each had passed, we had already done most of our grieving.  We were actually more relieved that each one’s suffering was over than upset that each had passed.


----------



## CleverNickName

Sorry to hear about your loss, @Blackrat.  Reach out if you need anything.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> So... After about half a year of being basically bedridden, my father passed away on friday. I don’t know, I’m saddened yes, but more than that, I am actually reliefed. He was in so much pain and torment these last months that I think it was a release for him. And his condition brought so much stress on my mother that I am reliefed for her also... I feel kind of bad that I don’t grief more than I do, but I did the crying back when he was hospitalised and it became clear he wouldn’t have much time left.




I had a similar experience with my father.  He was on Morphine for the last several weeks.   He was not the man I knew.    People at work thought I was cold & heartless because when I got the call he passed away at 1am I didn't tear up and insist on going home.  I had already grieved.  The healing began at 1:01 am.


----------



## Aeson

Finland's new Prime Minister may be the hottest I've ever seen.

Was that too political?


----------



## Jdvn1

She's 34, that's great.


----------



## megamania

Decent


----------



## Blackrat

I’m putting a lot of hope on her running the government. And saying that is the extent of our politics I’m going to go here.


----------



## Aeson

I'm curious. When you* vote, do you vote for the person or the party? It seems to me from what I've heard about the parliamentary elections it's more about the party than the individual running. 

*A universal you, not necessarily you specifically.


----------



## megamania

Are we nearing Grannie rules?   It doesn't matter either way to me just thinking.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not asking for opinion. I'm asking how the system works. For educational purposes only.


----------



## Jdvn1

My understanding is the vote is for the party, who in turn chooses its leader.


----------



## Blackrat

The finnish process works rather curiously. We vote for the party by voting people in the party. They count how many votes each party got and assign the parliament seats. Now then, within a party their seats go to those who got most votes. It gets a little confusing as different areas of the country are counted separately. Difficult to explain.

Yeah, I don’t think talking about the processes behind politics counts as talking politics. It can easily devolve into politics but I’ll keep my nose away from there.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> The finnish process works rather curiously. We vote for the party by voting people in the party. They count how many votes each party got and assign the parliament seats. Now then, within a party their seats go to those who got most votes. It gets a little confusing as different areas of the country are counted separately. Difficult to explain.
> 
> Yeah, I don’t think talking about the processes behind politics counts as talking politics. It can easily devolve into politics but I’ll keep my nose away from there.



I guess having a chart helps to keep track of things.


----------



## Ulfgeir

@Blackrat my condoleances for your father.


----------



## Aeson

So the party gets X number of seats for Y number of votes. Then the party chooses who fill the seats, then they choose who leads the party?


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> @Blackrat my condoleances for your father.



Hello Ulfgeir.  New or a lurker?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I heard The Hu on the local rock station last night. I thought it was awesome.



I missed if you mentioned it yet, but they got themselves onto the soundtrack for Jedi Fallen Order. And not just the soundtrack, because characters within the game listen to their songs. Which means that they are now part of Star Wars canon.


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> Hello Ulfgeir.  New or a lurker?




Been here a few months. So relatively new.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I missed if you mentioned it yet, but they got themselves onto the soundtrack for Jedi Fallen Order. And not just the soundtrack, because characters within the game listen to their songs. Which means that they are now part of Star Wars canon.



This is crazy. You were on my mind right before I checked in on the Hive. 

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Been here a few months. So relatively new.



Welcome to The Hive. We only bite with your informed consent.


----------



## Aeson

This image seems to have become a thing. It claims it takes the average person 3 minutes to find the dog. It took me less than 30 seconds.


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> Been here a few months. So relatively new.




Welcome to the Hive


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Welcome to The Hive. We only bite with your informed consent.




Consent? We don't need no stinkin' consent.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Consent? We don't need no stinkin' consent.



Shhhh' That was for the snowflakes. I already roofied his drink. You bite him. I got his wallet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh oh, I drank his drink


----------



## CleverNickName

Guys.  You need to make this recipe _this weekend_.

*Mulled Wine*
2 bottles of affordable red wine (like this one)
1 quart of apple cider
1/2 cup brown sugar (more or less to taste)
2 cinnamon sticks
8 cloves
2 stars of anise
15-20 allspice berries
1" piece of ginger, crushed
1 lemon, sliced
1 orange, sliced

Toss everything into a crock pot.  Turn it up to High, and leave it for the amount of time it takes you and your friends to watch _Rare Exports__.  _Then turn it down to Low, and simmer for the amount of time it takes you to play a game of _Tokaido_.  When your house smells amazing, it's ready to drink.  Hand everyone a mug, maybe with a splash of brandy or cognac in the bottom, and fill them with the spiced wine.   Serve with a crackling fire and plenty of YouTube videos (we just learned how to do the hustle).


----------



## Ulfgeir

CleverNickName said:


> Guys.  You need to make this recipe _this weekend_.
> 
> *Mulled Wine*
> 2 bottles of affordable red wine (like this one)
> 1 quart of apple cider
> 1/2 cup brown sugar (more or less to taste)
> 2 cinnamon sticks
> 8 cloves
> 2 stars of anise
> 15-20 allspice berries
> 1" piece of ginger, crushed
> 1 lemon, sliced
> 1 orange, sliced
> 
> Toss everything into a crock pot.  Turn it up to High, and leave it for the amount of time it takes you and your friends to watch _Rare Exports__.  _Then turn it down to Low, and simmer for the amount of time it takes you to play a game of _Tokaido_.  When your house smells amazing, it's ready to drink.  Hand everyone a mug, maybe with a splash of brandy or cognac in the bottom, and fill them with the spiced wine.   Serve with a crackling fire and plenty of YouTube videos (we just learned how to do the hustle).





Sounds like what we here in Sweden call Glögg.
Have bowls of raisins and chopped almonds that people can put into the drink if they so choose, and serve with gingerbread cookies.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that’s technically glögg. I hate it. Hey Ulfgeir, neighbour from your east here


----------



## Aeson

I put Christmas cards in with the Sunday papers .I've gotten 2 cards in return so far thanking me and with $20 in each card. I made my money back on the cards + $30.


----------



## trappedslider

nvm


----------



## Aeson

Why? I was just about to respond.


----------



## Jdvn1

I was just about to respond to the response!


----------



## Aeson

My 2 coppers worth.

Normally I would say go with the one with the most RAM. Windows 10 is a resource hog in my opinion. 
That style I would recommend going to a store and holding it. See how it feels. You might find it heavy and cumbersome.  I would suggest looking at tablets with keyboard attachments to see if that might fit your needs. Again try before you buy.


----------



## trappedslider

My old WoW guild responded on Discord,so I edited my message 



Jdvn1 said:


> I was just about to respond to the response!





Aeson said:


> My 2 coppers worth.
> 
> Normally I would say go with the one with the most RAM. Windows 10 is a resource hog in my opinion.
> That style I would recommend going to a store and holding it. See how it feels. You might find it heavy and cumbersome.  I would suggest looking at tablets with keyboard attachments to see if that might fit your needs. Again try before you buy.




choice one: *


			https://tinyurl.com/twy95ph
		

*
Choice two: *


			https://tinyurl.com/tvc5npp
		

*
A laptop will fit my needs and planned usage more than a tablet with keyboard. Both of them can be paid for via monthly payments, and only have a 30 dollar or so difference due to RAM.  I do plan to install Chrome naturally. I mainly plan to use it to surf,stream disney+/youtube/amazon at different times and work on my book.


----------



## Aeson

Then the cheaper one would do just fine. I would still advise getting the feel of it if you intend on holding it often.


----------



## megamania

ugh.  Not feeling well.  Blood Sugar 45 and later 41.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ugh.  Not feeling well.  Blood Sugar 45 and later 41.



How are you now? Any better?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> ugh.  Not feeling well.  Blood Sugar 45 and later 41.



45 is thelowest mine has been and that was extremely very not good.


----------



## megamania

Better now.  134 last night.   Worst I've been is 39.... or 604


----------



## Scott DeWar

925 was mine.


----------



## megamania

925!

Daaaaaamn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> 925 was mine.



That’s not a blood sugar number, that’s SYRUP!


----------



## Scott DeWar

walked into the hospital, and walked back out the same day when they sent me home. 26 December 2000


----------



## Aeson

The Falcons pulled off a big upset. They had one TD reversed then another changed to a TD, then recovered a fumble for a TD, all in the last few seconds for a 29-22 win. San Fran tried to get creative with the kick off return at the end. It ended with a Falcon TD.


----------



## Deset Gled

Aeson said:


> This image seems to have become a thing. It claims it takes the average person 3 minutes to find the dog. It took me less than 30 seconds.




The copy I found elsewhere on the world wide web was 750x750 pixels.  Yours is 634x634.  IMNSHO, those extra pixels decide whether the dog actually exists or not.

Needless to say, this took me more than 3 minutes


----------



## Deset Gled

trappedslider said:


> A laptop will fit my needs and planned usage more than a tablet with keyboard. Both of them can be paid for via monthly payments, and only have a 30 dollar or so difference due to RAM.  I do plan to install Chrome naturally. I mainly plan to use it to surf,stream disney+/youtube/amazon at different times and work on my book.




I'd go with the more expensive one, because it has a significantly better resolution screen.  You will probably be able to tell the difference on most streaming services if you are watching the laptop on your lap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The Falcons pulled off a big upset. They had one TD reversed then another changed to a TD, then recovered a fumble for a TD, all in the last few seconds for a 29-22 win. San Fran tried to get creative with the kick off return at the end. It ended with a Falcon TD.



Saw highlights.
Still not 100% sure what I saw.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Saw highlights.
> Still not 100% sure what I saw.



What you saw was a struggling team and a struggling coach trying to keep their jobs. Lol none of this losing to get a higher draft pick. they'll trade it away anywy.


----------



## Aeson

Some foul demon has cursed me. A plague has been visited upon me. 

My girlfriend has been sick all weekend.  Tonight I told her since I'm sick now too we can make out again. She was not as amused as I was.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“In sickness...”


----------



## megamania

New group will be rolling up Eberron characters soon.   Valenar Elf Artificer / Archer, Drow rogue and a half red dragon so far.  2 (possibly 3) more to go.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “In sickness...”



Yeah. Guess who she thought to turn to when she had food poisoning a week ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Killing my day at the DMV.  A cousin needed a ride to get his learner’s permit, and I volunteered.  We got here at 10:15AM.  It’s currently 3:05PM, local.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Killing my day at the DMV.  A cousin needed a ride to get his learner’s permit, and I volunteered.  We got here at 10:15AM.  It’s currently 3:05PM, local.



Should have taught him how to spell UBER.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He’s BEEN using Uber, but he’s broke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WE'RE AT A DESK BEING HELPED!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and my cousin forgot his money, so I’m paying.

For now.


----------



## megamania

My son got his license last week.


----------



## Aeson

My nephew just turned 16. But due to issues from his adoption he can't get his license. I just hope Trump doesn't find out.


----------



## Aeson

After winning their division championship the Marietta High School Blue Devils are going to Vegas, Baby. They've been invited to play in the Championship Bowl Series.  I've never heard of it, but they're the only public school in it. They play Friday night against a private school from Washington. Marietta is my home town.  While not my high school I'm still proud of them.

The game will be on ESPNU 11pm Eastern on Friday


----------



## Aeson

They're doing a giveaway


----------



## megamania

…. and don't forgetthe pizza


----------



## Aeson

For those with them; What 3d printers do you  use to print your miniatures?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> …. and don't forgetthe pizza



ordering a pizza pie right now.


----------



## Mad_Jack

It's just now sort of hitting me that we're about a week away from Christmas. I suppose that can be taken to mean that I've largely been successful in avoiding the whole holiday season thing.


----------



## megamania

Everything is Bought, Wrapped and if needed- Shipped.   Total BWS...….. Barry Winsor-Smith?


----------



## Aeson

I had a good night. I watched Brie Larson's boobs guest host for Jimmy Kimmel. I got home from work before 5am. And I won $10 on a $5 scratcher.


----------



## megamania

PUPPIES !!!!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

What's a good gift for a broke azz motherfracker to buy for his girlfriend? I really need to go shopping.  I'm kinda running out of time. lol


----------



## megamania

At the Bennington VT Wal-mart the Salvation Army guy likes to dress up.  He does the Grinch or Batman.  Had my daughter take a photo of Batman and me.


----------



## megamania

He didn't seem to mind my Spider-man T-shirt or my Pee Bag.  He even offered to help me load the car (I have to use a walker full-time now)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> What's a good gift for a broke azz motherfracker to buy for his girlfriend? I really need to go shopping.  I'm kinda running out of time. lol



Quality time?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Quality time?



That's harder to come by. I did get some time with her tonight while I changed her flat tire. I was in the middle of my route. We were on the phone when she thought she had a flat. I could actually hear it over the phone. I drove 15 miles to help her and still finished my route before the 6am cut off time. I'm just that good. Hell, I'm so good not only did I finish on time, I took my brother in law his lug wrench, drove 20 miles home, and stopped for breakfast, and got home before 6am. 

To top the night off, I found $20 on the ground outside of one of the stores I deliver to.


----------



## Aeson

And being the true gentleman that I am, I gave her my coat to wear in the subfreezing temps.


----------



## Aeson

I got them all but the last one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> What's a good gift for a broke azz motherfracker to buy for his girlfriend? I really need to go shopping. I'm kinda running out of time. lol



Flowers? Or cook/bake something?


----------



## Aeson

"We're going to find out  'The Rise of Skywalker ' is about Luke's erectile dysfunction."

"If this movie lasts more than four hours, call your doctor."


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson

I have a work text thread and a personal text thread with my girl. Sometimes the lines get blurred.


----------



## Jdvn1

Has anyone read Black Leopard Red Wolf? It's been compared to Game of Thrones and is said to have a world more immersive than Lord of the Rings. I wonder why it's so hard to find anyone who's read it.


----------



## Aeson

"Are you drunk?"
"I just had a glass of wine with dinner"
"What did you have for dinner?"
"Two bottles of wine."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> Has anyone read Black Leopard Red Wolf? It's been compared to Game of Thrones and is said to have a world more immersive than Lord of the Rings. I wonder why it's so hard to find anyone who's read it.



Never heard of it.  Who wrote it?


----------



## Aeson

I haven't heard of it either. I think maybe it is a combination of the newness (published 2/19) and it being based in African history and myth that keeps it somewhat obscure? 

Eurocentric mythology has been the staple for so long.....I really am trying to avoid a rant....must resist. But based on the current trends you'll start to see less Eurocentric stuff. I think I'll leave it there.


----------



## megamania

Amazon.com: Black Leopard, Red Wolf (The Dark Star Trilogy): 9780735220171: James, Marlon: Books
					

Amazon.com: Black Leopard, Red Wolf (The Dark Star Trilogy): 9780735220171: James, Marlon: Books



					www.amazon.com
				




AMAZON sells it and has reviews.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

Most nights I'm just getting started. Tonight I started my night at 9. I finished 30 mins ago. I don't know what to do with myself now. 

There is no humbug big enough to cover how I feel.


----------



## megamania

*MERRY CHRISTMAS / HAPPYGOOD-DAY TO THE HIVE AND EVERYONE ELSE*


----------



## megamania

The hit of this year was Dungeon Mayhem card game.  Even the wife likes it.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Aeson

My day started pretty crappy but improved. I treated myself to the recent expansion for WoW and a month's subscription. I'm going to feel pinch of that purchase in a couple of days but I'll enjoy exploring Azeroth for The Alliance for 30 days.


----------



## megamania

Food, Heat and Shelter are over-rated


----------



## jonesy

A late Merry Christmas to all of you! Just got back home from the family chaos. I don't even remember when the last time was that we had that many people gathered together under the same roof. Usually our extended family is scattered all across the Nordics during holidays.


----------



## CleverNickName

Happy Boxing Day, everyone.


----------



## Aeson

A friend at work gave me a giftcard for helping finish her route. I checked the balance on the card. $3.62. She gave me an old used card. lol She's going to give me another tomorrow.  Maybe I should let her take me out to eat and call it even.


----------



## megamania

My son-in-law is starting to question country living more and more.

On Christmas Eve a neighbor (lives within half-mile of us) offered us breakfast on Christmas.   Once I thanked the man and said Merry Christmas and he left my son-in-law started the questioning.  Who is he?  What is his angle?  Do you trust him?  My son-in-law is from Worchester MA. He has experienced several shootings and a break-in so I understand his caution.

He didn't have much to say on Christmas as he the Blue Berry Pancakes, sausage, ham, cheesy eggs.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't know your daughter was married or even old enough to marry. lol

I've never heard of a neighbor inviting people for breakfast. Dinner but not breakfast. A little odd but not suspicious.


----------



## megamania

Daughter is 24.  Been married for over 3 years.

Didn't have us over, he cooked it and brought it to our house.   I suspect he does this for others down on their luck in town.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of being down on my luck..... have not been able to bend my left knee for three days now.  Not good.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Daughter is 24.  Been married for over 3 years.
> 
> Didn't have us over, he cooked it and brought it to our house.   I suspect he does this for others down on their luck in town.



Are you Grandpa Mega yet? 

Man, in my mind your kids were still wee ones. Almost like kids on TV, you can't think of them as grown ups.


----------



## megamania

Until they get insurance Dan and Cathy are avoiding it.   But each are wanting kids badly.

I still remember my first DnD game with them where the goblin robbed the princess


----------



## Jdvn1

Marlon James. Relatively new author on the scene, but has won several awards. He's a POC, which is a rarity in fantasy, and doesn't set his stories in faux-Europe like everyone else.







Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never heard of it. Who wrote it?


----------



## Blackrat

The adventure continues. The player’s finally figured out they are chasing a vampire. As I think I told you, I’m running a faerun-modified Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade. The pc’s took part in a masquerade ball, where the vampire was getting passage to a ship. He was discovered and a short fight broke out, after which the vampire turned into a bat and fled. The pc’s exchanged knowledge with some npc’s and found out where the vampire was heading. They chased him to a harbor but his ship had just sailed. ”Luckily” a captain of a nearby ship offered to catch it for them. And so the heroes set sail...


----------



## Blackrat

Oh right, forgot to mention. One of the characters had an omen during their birth, and her tribe calls her ”the sinker”. Guess we are about to find out if ill omens are true...


----------



## Aeson

Are you aware Finland isn't real? It's made up by Russia and Japan.


----------



## Blackrat

Shush, that’s a secret. You’re not supposed to know that. Stay where you are, the NSA will be there shortly...


----------



## Aeson

They'll never catch me. I post from a different burner phone each time. Also Aeson isn't my real name.


----------



## Blackrat

I just had an idea for the game. The ship they are on could be a broken down spelljammer. That is why it moves faster than ships of its size typically would (which is sort of requirement for the adventure to work). But since it is broken it can’t actually take flight...


----------



## Aeson

Would you want them to repair it? Cus, that's all they'll want to do once they find out what it is.


----------



## Blackrat

It will be breaking even worse at the end of the voyage and propably sink to a depth of few hundred feet... And only one of the players actually know about spelljammer, so they are very unlikely to even realise what it actually is. And if they do, and want to fix it, then that’s the next adventure seed for me to use


----------



## Aeson

As I walked up to a gas station I was delivering to, a customer that was driving away, yelled out "fat ass". I just gave him a big friendly wave and a smile.


----------



## Aeson

Clemson probably won't be much of a challenge for LSU but I hope they put up more of a fight than Oklahoma.  The Fiesta Bowl was epic. I wish I had been able to finish watching. I had to leave for work with 3 minutes left.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> As I think I told you, I’m running a faerun-modified Whispers of the Vampire’s Blade.




Been considering using this adventure myself but with different characters the PCs have encountered.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> They'll never catch me. I post from a different burner phone each time. Also Aeson isn't my real name.



  The Men In Black know everything.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and they have flashy thingies


----------



## megamania

I can do flashy...…. wife would disown me but I can do flashy


----------



## Aeson

carefull with the flashing of things. Don't want to end up on a registry.


----------



## Blackrat

Thinking forward the campaign, what do you think of converting Curse of Strahd to Faerun? Maybe set it in Westgate, which if I remember right is supposed to be plagued by a vampire. Rename Strahd to suit the area. See the background of the current adventure is that a powerful vampire sent his minion to steal a minor artefact, but the artefact possessed the minion vampire. So the master vampire could be (renamed) Strahd


----------



## Aeson

Why move it or rename him? It can still fit in. The master is Strahd and he resides in Ravenloft. When the time comes, The Mist takes them.


----------



## megamania

Renaming to avoid player metagaming I suspect.

Don't know Forgotten Realms like I used to.

Plot sounds similar to Eberron's "Whispers of the Vampiric Blade" however.  A lot of possibilities that way.


----------



## Blackrat

Sort of yeah, but Whispers is kind of a chase across continen, and Curse is going to a vampire’s lair... As far as I know, I haven’t actually yet read the details 

I think I might just make it sort of pocket dimension and not set it anywhere specific, but the renaming is sort of to avoid metagaming as Mega put it.


----------



## trappedslider

What do you get if you mix literature and alcohol? 


Spoiler



Hemingway


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> What do you get if you mix literature and alcohol?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hemingway



What do you get when you cross a snowman and a vampire?


----------



## Scott DeWar

a cold heartless bloodsucker?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Scott DeWar said:


> a cold heartless bloodsucker?




You mean a lawyer?


----------



## megamania

Blood Slushy......

Another Calvin & Hobbes creation......


----------



## Aeson

Frostbite


----------



## Aeson

This is my favorite Pearls Before Swine strip.
If you haven't seen them before, I highly recommend it.


----------



## megamania

I'm a Calvin & Hobbes fan....


----------



## megamania

We all went through this phase.....


----------



## megamania

…..and I only live here.....


----------



## trappedslider

My grand mother used to have a few of the collections and she passed away, i got them. But sadly due to several moves since then i've lost almost all of them


----------



## Aeson

I did something a little different this morning. It's more like delivering pizzas.  I was on call waiting for people to call in missed papers. Customer service would text me with the address and off I go. I had 5 to do today. Oddly 2 of them had papers when I arrived.


----------



## Aeson

I tried to surprise my girlfriend with a "date" at the office. I bought some drinks and snacks on the way there. Sadly she was in a bad mood when I got there. I stuck around and helped her. I let her take the snacks so she would have something to eat while making her deliveries. While not how I planned it I still got a snog for my efforts.


----------



## megamania

Found on Facebook and thought I would share.....


----------



## megamania

Quiet day


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I did something a little different this morning. It's more like delivering pizzas.  I was on call waiting for people to call in missed papers. Customer service would text me with the address and off I go. I had 5 to do today. Oddly 2 of them had papers when I arrived.



Clearly, considering nominating you for “Hot Paperboy 2020”.


----------



## Aeson

Hot is right. My car caught fire this morning. I had an oil change done at Walmart yesterday. These two things are probably connected.  The fire was out by the time the firefighters showed up. There were flames under the car when I got out and called 911.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!  You OK?  Is the car salvageable?


----------



## Aeson

I'm fine. I"m more stressed and in shock more than anything. I don't know about the car. The insurance company had it towed. My sister has been dealing with them. I just woke up from getting a few hours of sleep. I need to get an update from her. We need to figure out the rental car thing. I have to work tonight.

Getting back in the car to wait for my sister was a little surreal. It was safe. It was dry and warm and less noisy than side of the highway. I'm just glad the road was wet. It made it easier to see the reflection of the flames.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Hot is right. My car caught fire this morning. I had an oil change done at Walmart yesterday. These two things are probably connected.  The fire was out by the time the firefighters showed up. There were flames under the car when I got out and called 911.




Yaikes. Good thing you're ok. Expect the insurance companies to take their time.


----------



## Aeson

I kept telling the brain trust NOT to have car towed back to Walmart. What do they do? That's right, take it back to the criminals that caused the problem.  No one ever listens to me. Once in a blue moon I might focking know what I'm talking about. They said it threw a rod or two, and it's  100% without a doubt all my fault.


----------



## Blackrat

My father’s funeral was today. As he was a well respected, experienced, high ranking member of the finnish fire services, there was quite a lot of firefighters present as honour guard. Very beautiful ceremony. I’m just bummed that I have a severe flu on, so I kind of missed a lot of it, as I could not concentrate at all...


----------



## Aeson

It's nice that they showed him that honor. Too bad you couldn't "enjoy" it for lack of a better word. I hope feel better both from your loss and your illness.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> My father’s funeral was today. As he was a well respected, experienced, high ranking member of the finnish fire services, there was quite a lot of firefighters present as honour guard. Very beautiful ceremony. I’m just bummed that I have a severe flu on, so I kind of missed a lot of it, as I could not concentrate at all...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Condolences, Blackrat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I kept telling the brain trust NOT to have car towed back to Walmart. What do they do? That's right, take it back to the criminals that caused the problem.  No one ever listens to me. Once in a blue moon I might focking know what I'm talking about. They said it threw a rod or two, and it's  100% without a doubt all my fault.



It isn’t that I hate Walmart...but I hate Walmart.


----------



## megamania

Sorry to hear of your father's passing.


----------



## megamania

When it comes to Wal-mart...… if quality is Important then go elsewhere.    If quality isn't as important and the price is right.....


----------



## Aeson

Can you believe it? Now I have a flat tire. This vehicle doesn't have a spare. It has a tire service kit that ain't doin shite.


----------



## megamania

They kick you when you're up.....they kick you when you're down.......


----------



## Aeson

I've been kicked so much lately I feel like a World Cup soccer ball


----------



## megamania

At this point where only with aid can I walk and can not walk if outside I am the soccer ball and field.


----------



## megamania

Yeah-    I've gotten much worse over the past month


----------



## Aeson

I hate to hear that, my friend. I keep holding on to the hope your health improves. Sadly I can't do more for you. Hang in there, Andy.


----------



## megamania

I have to.  I still have 100's on my list to PO before Igo.


----------



## megamania

Got my wheelchair today.   Now I just need my "Honk if You're Horny" bumper sticker.


----------



## Aeson

Humor can be healthy coping mechanism.  Helps keep your spirits up. Please try to stay positive.


----------



## Aeson

What do you do when ice fishing if the fish you catch is bigger than the hole?


----------



## trappedslider

so,this is the piece of art that I commissioned,it's the main girl (Abigail) in the book i'm working on



Spoiler









 Let me know if you want to commission something and I'll give you her contact info.


----------



## Aeson

I heard EDM on a Christian station tonight. I'm trying to picture the rave. Ankle length skirts, long sleeves, turtlenecks,  room for the holy ghost? 



I'm just talking about music and dances. I promise.


----------



## Aeson

I think I need help. I looked in my rearview mirror, and saw myself, and was startled for a second. lol But most people are startled when they first get a glimpse of me. 

The screen for the back up camera cast an eerie glow.


----------



## megamania

Like a Jack Nicolson in Shining glow?


----------



## Aeson

Like Pennywise in It glow.


----------



## megamania

"They float down here.  They ALL float down here."


----------



## Aeson

Get this, my girlfriend thought she was helping a friend out by giving her a job at the paper. Well that friend told my girl's boss I had been at the house. He wanted to know why then warned my girlfriend to be careful not to have relationships with others outside of work.  The so called friend rents a downstairs apartment from my girl so she's seen me there. She's about to need to find a new place to live.  So much drama.


----------



## trappedslider

I've discovered that I'm more inclined to watch those home makeover/flipping shows if one of the host is attractive and isn't annoying to me. Like Nicole Curtis on Rehab addict or Erin Napier from Home Town and both host of Good bones.


----------



## megamania

Sex sells


----------



## megamania

Welp…. looks like I will have a third Spine surgery next month.   Maybe they'll get it right this time.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I've discovered that I'm more inclined to watch those home makeover/flipping shows if one of the host is attractive and isn't annoying to me. Like Nicole Curtis on Rehab addict or Erin Napier from Home Town and both host of Good bones.



I think that's what they're banking on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I've discovered that I'm more inclined to watch those home makeover/flipping shows if one of the host is attractive and isn't annoying to me. Like Nicole Curtis on Rehab addict or Erin Napier from Home Town and both host of Good bones.



I find I’m more inclined to watch a home makeover/flipping show if I’m in a medical office.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I find I’m more inclined to watch a home makeover/flipping show if I’m in a medical office.



my mom puts them on,along with secrets of the Zoo and the other vet shows on nat geo depending on what time it is.

In other news, I finally got some work done on my book.


----------



## Aeson

Me: Call Denise
Car: Would you like to call the police?
Me:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Me: Call Denise
> Car: Would you like to call the police?
> Me:



And that’s when the car gave you directions Miss Kitty’s Fun Ranch, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Also, do a search for “Car's Voice-Control Doesn't Understand Scottish Accent”.  I’d post it, but he loses his temper and uses some choice language.


----------



## Aeson

On the third try I said DA-neeesssee. Some how that worked. I've noticed it has more trouble when the windows are down.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Falling due to you knee almost locking up in mid-step is not fun. The knee hurt like hell, and I manage to faceplant onto the asphalt hard enough to damage one or more teeth. Happened last Sunday, trying to get hold of the dentist so they can take a look at the damaged tooth, and fix it. Damn it, that will be expensive...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeeks!


----------



## Aeson

Please leave the pratfalls to the professionals like Chevy Chase, LeBron James, and Trappedslider.



Oh and I called it. I predicted the winner of the National Championship would be a Tiger.


----------



## Aeson

Add pancake batter to omelets.




__





						Add Pancake Batter to Eggs to Make a Superior Omelet
					






					skillet-lifehacker-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Please leave the pratfalls to the professionals like Chevy Chase, LeBron James, and Trappedslider.




I request a stunt-double...  Or a new body. The one I have is broken and the warranty has run out.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> I request a stunt-double...  Or a new body. The one I have is broken and the warranty has run out.



Mega has a slightly used one he'll let you have for a steal.


----------



## megamania

Please steal


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> Please steal




Nae.. Sounds like that one is in even worse shape...


----------



## megamania

Think of it as driving a new car off the lot.    Once the back bumper clears the lot the value is instantly cut in half...… but its still good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Oh and I called it. I predicted the winner of the National Championship would be a Tiger.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Please leave the pratfalls to the professionals like Chevy Chase, LeBron James, and Trappedslider.



HEY!


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> HEY!



I kid cuz I love.


----------



## CleverNickName




----------



## Aeson

They spelled Clemson wrong on the trophy. It has a L, and a S, but no U.


----------



## Aeson

Gas stations are starting to compete with restaurants.  Some even have tables to sit and eat. Some of the food's not bad either. Quick Trip has what they call a corndog but it's more like pig in a blanket that I like. You can get 2, a bag of chips, and a drink for around $5. A restaurant called Bojangles offers 2 sausage biscuits for $3. At Racetrac you can get 2 sausage, egg, and cheese biscuits for $3.49. I like them and think it's a good deal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

IOW, the rest of the US is catching up with Louisiana & Texas! 

I have said more than once that if I wound up being impoverished, I’d move back to NOLA.  You could get a killer oyster or shrimp po’boy at almost any Shell station, and some of the unaffiliated gas stations and convenience stores have things like crab fritters.

A couple hours away from where I currently live in D/FW, a family runs a pair of gas stations/convenience stores/smokehouses- Woody’s- on each side of a particular highway exit.  Offerings include things like mayhaw jelly, bacon-wrapped quail, and all kinds of smoked game/exotic meat jerkies like ostrich, bison, elk, and venison.

And in the small town of West, Texas, there’s a killer gas/convenience stop called Czech Stop that has an epic bakery.


----------



## Aeson

We have a few around that do Tex/Mex. Some have food trucks parked outside.


----------



## Aeson

On the radio one of the guys was talking about a problem with moles or gophers that he has. His cohost made several suggestions on how to deal with it. One was to use a black snake. He asked how would he get the black snake.

I answered back. With a big booty. 
Was I wrong for that?


----------



## Aeson

https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/01/15/cat-fights-coyotes-video/
		


I enjoyed reading this story. Clearly,  the reporter is a true believer in the awesomeness of cats.


----------



## Aeson

I think I may make this my new theme song for now. Seems fitting.


----------



## Aeson

I'm starting to think I ran everyone off. I'm sorry.  Hopefully you all will come back soon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry, I’ve been busy making cannibalism jokes.








...but were they _really _jokes?


----------



## Blackrat

Been busy writing my new book. It’s called ”To Serve Man”...


It’s a cook book


----------



## Aeson

I've been busy alienating people. I'm thinking of writing a book about it. I'll call it "The Art of the Deal"


----------



## Aeson

My first serious relationship didn't make it 6 months. I think the warning from her boss was the final nail. Now I need to figure out how to move on without her, but  still see her on a daily basis.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Feels, bro.


----------



## Aeson

Something I thought of this morning.  If lightning strikes twice and I manage to meet someone else,  what do I say about my manager/ex? Oh, by the way, we've had sex too. When I mess up I do it to the extreme. lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wish I could advise, but the only people behind me in the line of people qualified to give relationship advice are frat boys and serial killers.


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't in a frat, and as far as I know I'm not a serial killer., yet I feel I fall in that line somewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trust me, you’re ahead of me.


----------



## Aeson

I can't share why, but I had to share my reaction. 

My sister is a moron of the highest order. Other morons should elect her their leader, and build monuments to her stupidity. For me to be forced to claim kinship to this level of stupid should be an offense to all humanity.


----------



## trappedslider

Historians now agree that the first phone call was about someone's extended car warranty.


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was to ask mom and dad for money.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah, Bell was making a drunken booty call.

”Hoy, hoy, baby doll!  Wanna come over and check out my hydrofoil?”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had a weird discussion last evening.

In the process of providing some legal advice to one of my older relatives, I was reminding him how crucial it was that he remain calm when facing a certain person who was trying to antagonize him , thereby sabotaging the case.  That’s when he declared “Thanks for the reminder, but...” keeping his cool would be no big deal because- in his capacity as a mental health care professional, he’d had to provide testimony in criminal cases involving John Wayne Gacy, Ted Bundy, and Elaine 
Wournous.

I do NOT envy that man and his dreams...


----------



## Aeson

My aunt tried to talk me into letting her cut my hair by saying I looked like angry Jesus Christ. So now according to her I look less angry and Jesus Christ like.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I had a weird discussion last evening.
> 
> In the process of providing some legal advice to one of my older relatives, I was reminding him how crucial it was that he remain calm when facing a certain person who was trying to antagonize him , thereby sabotaging the case.  That’s when he declared “Thanks for the reminder, but...” keeping his cool would be no big deal because- in his capacity as a mental health care professional, he’d had to provide testimony in criminal cases involving John Wayne Gacy, Ted Bundy, and Elaine
> Wournous.
> 
> I do NOT envy that man and his dreams...



Would you go to him for relationship advice?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The man has grandkids.  He must have done something right.


----------



## Aeson

Dogs can have grandkids. Just sayin.


----------



## dragoner

The real treasure we found, is what we looted from corpses along the way.









						Friends Tearfully Loot Gamer's Corpse at Funeral to Pay Respects
					

SAN FRANCISCO — Friends of deceased gamer Paul Wesley came together yesterday evening for an open-casket viewing at Adam’s Funeral Home, where they shared stories…




					thehardtimes.net


----------



## Aeson

While I don't believe a word of the story, I will do this at any hiver funeral.


----------



## trappedslider

This is MY little pony


----------



## Aeson

My mom bought a $2 scratcher.  She didn't think she had won anything.  I'm glad I looked at it.  She didn't match any numbers, but it said if you get the 10x symbol you win 10x the prize. She got the 10x symbol and $4, so she won $40.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> This is MY little pony



Reminds me of an episode of News Radio, the end of which has Dave eulogizing Ted from accounting.  The scene starts with a closeup of Dave’s face as he starts to speak, and he notes that Ted was a very private person.  “Few,“ he said, “knew Ted was a huge fan of Star Wars.”

The frame, ever widening, starts to show the funeral’s attendees, all wearing pointy while hats.

“...or that he was a lifelong member of the KKK.”


----------



## Aeson

I had to wait until after 5am to cash the ticket for my mom. Then the lady didn't have the $40 in the till. I said let's do this, $20 in cash and $20 on pump 3 cuz ya boy needs gas. Ok, I left out the ya boy part. I called my mom and said I have half your money. The other half went in the tank. She said at least it went to a good cause. I plan to give her the whole 40 later today.


----------



## Aeson

Mom Goes Viral When She Reveals She Used a Nerf Gun to Keep Her Husband Awake in the Delivery Room
					

Mom hack level 1,0000




					www.yahoo.com
				





Now, you know if a husband used a Nerf gun on his wife for any reason, millions of internet users would cry out in rage. #doublestandards


----------



## Blackrat

We have nerf fights with the wife occasionally  I also have an ongoing nerf war with my sister. There is quite an arms race. I plan on getting the Elite Titan next to keep up with her recent acquisitions...


----------



## Aeson

You're a rat. You're the exception. You and the Mongols.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Mongols were truly exceptional.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat, I was wondering, when do Fins start letting their kids in the sauna? Or is it more of an adult activity?


----------



## Blackrat

I think the lil’ rat was about a year old when we took him to sauna the first time, but that was mostly due to our sauna serving as a storage room after we moved in, and I hadn’t bothered cleaning it out until then. I know some take them to one as early as three months old*. And then there’s ofcourse the tradition from before modern medicine to give birth in a sauna (it’s not heated until after the birth)...

*Just quickly googled a study that about 12% take their kid to sauna at one month old.


----------



## Aeson

Give birth? Is that due to space, or ease of cleaning, or the cultural aspect of the sauna? All of the above?


----------



## Aeson

In Pokemon Go they're celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year by making red pokemon appear. Magikarp are everywhere. I've caught so many they may be endangered now. I've been able to catch enough to evolve 3 into Gyarados, and power them up. I even have one shiny. I have another shiny magikarp but it's really weak. I'm just going to hold it for now.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Give birth? Is that due to space, or ease of cleaning, or the cultural aspect of the sauna? All of the above?



Yeah, all of the above. Plus, back in the days before hospitals, sauna was the most hygienic places one could find, as it was regularly cleaned and heated.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, all of the above. Plus, back in the days before hospitals, sauna was the most hygienic places one could find, as it was regularly cleaned and heated.



That makes some sense.


----------



## Blackrat

Finnish history is rather curious in some places. For example, in a time when rest of the europeans washed themselves twice a year, finns scrubbed themselves clean at least once a week


----------



## Aeson

I scrub clean every 2 months whether I need it or not.


----------



## Aeson

I said this morning that a coworker is an attractive young woman. My taste in women was questioned. Who did the questioning? A woman I just ended a relationship with. I said I liked you. I think I heard her eye roll over the phone. If she questioned my taste what does that say about her? lol


----------



## Aeson

Maybe things are looking up. I could be moving out of the motel and into a wee little house. It'll be somewhat closer to work. Since work consists of delivering papers, where I start and where I end are miles apart. It's closer to both but much closer to where I end my routes.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No, THAT’S the sound.

(Bruce Lee- doing it wrong the right way.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New, in Finland!








						A New Form Of Northern Lights Discovered In Finland – By Amateur Sky Watchers
					

It was the members of a Facebook group who noted that the auroras they'd seen didn't look like any that had been previously catalogued. So physicists asked them to take a few carefully timed photos.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Aeson

That's what happens after jonesy says pull my finger.


----------



## Blackrat

RPG idea: Wild West, with fantasy creatures and Vancian magic! Terrible? Terrific?


----------



## Blackrat

As in, D&D, but with revolvers, wild frontier and train robberies...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> As in, D&D, but with revolvers, wild frontier and train robberies...




I think it would work. There is a game that is Pathfinder-compatible that is steampunk/western. Can check once I get home what it is called.

I actually wrote a short-story earlier that was D&D meets Wild West, but instead of gunslingers it had wandslingers, and magical staffs instead of rifles. And yes, it had D&D-versions of Doc Holliday and Wyatt Earpe if memory serves me right.


----------



## Aeson

Sidewinder: Recoiled, True20: Wild West and others make wild west games a thing, but don't feature fantasy tropes. But being D20 products, it wouldn't be hard to add them in. 

I have the Sidewinder rule book but haven't delved deep into it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> RPG idea: Wild West, with fantasy creatures and Vancian magic! Terrible? Terrific?



Well...TSR had conversion rules for running Boot Hill/AD&D fusion games, and Murlynd was a full-on gunslinging Wizard.

And of course, Deadlands is not just a thing, there was also a D20 version of it.


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve been replaying Red Dead 2, and got an inspiration for something like this


----------



## jonesy

I've been on fully paid sick leave for the past month. First three weeks I barely had stamina to get out of bed. But it's just plain flu, nothing really alarming, just taking much longer than usual to end.


----------



## Ulfgeir

@Blackrat The Pathfinder 1e-compatible thing was calle Pure Steam. Also had a campaign setting called Westbound.  The game is sold by Paizo.


----------



## Blackrat

I’m thinking building my own setting, but running with some ideas. Maztica was basically conquistadors in d&d, so I could build on that... Although, also thinking about doing something extremely dragonic...


----------



## Blackrat

Dinosaurs! Riding dinosaurs instead of horses! Ok, I’m going on a silly tangent now, aren’t I?


----------



## Aeson

Why not? If you're going to have magic and Indian, don't just stop there.


----------



## jonesy

Nothing wrong with a silly tangent. Take it from me, the Wizard-Prince of Silly Tangents.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> I've been on fully paid sick leave for the past month. First three weeks I barely had stamina to get out of bed. But it's just plain flu, nothing really alarming, just taking much longer than usual to end.



No good. I'm glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Nothing wrong with a silly tangent. Take it from me, the Wizard-Prince of Silly Tangents.



A new band name?


----------



## jonesy

Had a druid character once whose whole shtick was being the Sherlock Holmes of plant-based crime. Name was Myrrhlock. Worked out fine until he came across his nemesis, the druid Morning Gloriarty.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> No good. I'm glad you're feeling better now.



Thanks, man. I think the last time I had a flu that bad was in the nineties.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Thanks, man. I think the last time I had a flu that bad was in the nineties.



Somehow I've managed to avoid serious illnesses. A number of family members have had the flu this season and it had lingered. 

And don't drink Corona beer. I hear it's making people sick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Dinosaurs! Riding dinosaurs instead of horses! Ok, I’m going on a silly tangent now, aren’t I?



Nope.
I have discussed that idea with several other ENWorlders since 2007.  There’s a series of novels by Kurt R. A. Giambastiani called The Year the Cloud Fell.  Dino-riding Native Americans vs Custer, etc.  In one thread- lost in the transition to this software- we also discussed changing the raptors to moas or axe-beaks.

Here’s a thread you could mine:








						D&D Wild West style!
					

I am about to design a world where it is a typical D&D but with a twist. I want to add the themes of the wild west like societies, culture and profession to a typical D&D fantasy world, examples would be half-orc cowboys or eleven spirit warriors (these might change). I do not want anything too...




					www.enworld.org
				




and one more








						leading an american- indian campaign
					

A few days ago I thought about starting a campaign based on the culture , history and mythology of the north american indians. Therefore, there are some thoughts and questions that I would like to share with you all: 1. Should the role of an indian brave be included under the title of the...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if any of you are interested, but I just got this Humble Bundle the other day.
If you're into Warhammer 40k, and who isn't?








						Humble Book Bundle: Multi-Language Tales of Warhammer 2020 by Black Library
					

Dive into the lore of Warhammer with our first multi-language ebook bundle!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't know what happened, but this thread has not shown on my alerts for like 4 days, but I see y'all just chitt chattin' away here.


----------



## Aeson

Where have you been, young man?
The Hive goes dormant sometimes but it'll never die.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Where have you been, young man?
> The Hive goes dormant sometimes but it'll never die.



it has been a hectic crazy busy week.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I just got done reading a page about Cicero and what he got away with in the court room:



Spoiler



Antics Cicero got away with in court include:

Calling the prosecution's witness, who was an attempted murder victim, a shameless slut, whore, and murderess, and then saying he wasn't going to call her a shameless slut, whore, and murderess, and then calling her a shameless slut, whore, and murderess repeatedly throughout the rest of his speech.
Accusing a political rival (Clodius) of incest in a completely unrelated case, where the sister of said rival accused her lover of attempting to poison her (see above).
Pretending to be Rome personified (it's complicated).
Pretending to be a long dead Roman Consul (again, it's complicated). Incidentally, he was pretending to be the Consul so he could call the attempted murder victim above a shameless slut, whore, and murderess. And being quite graphic about it.
Telling the judge he was going to ignore all courtroom procedure for the citizenship application he was arguing for and spend the next hour discussing Greek literature. (His client was Greek.)
Giving speaking tips to opposing counsel.
Complimenting opposing counsel on his skill — because the counsel was once one of his students.
Accusing opposing counsel of being sexually submissive.
Accusing the jury of being corrupt (although this _was_ often the case).
Discussing fashion in the middle of a murder trial.
Discussing town planning in the middle of a murder trial.
Discussing highway maintenance in the middle of a murder trial.
Discussing the inconvenient placement of Public Holidays in the middle of a murder trial.



*Metellus Nepos*: _"Who is your father?" (_ Basically Nepos' way of saying: "you're not an aristocrat, so zip it." )
*Cicero*: _"In your case, your mother has made the answer to that question rather difficult."_


----------



## Blackrat

Ah yes, the ancient ”forum trolls”. As I always like to point out, ”Be like Diogenes”, or ”WWDD, What Would Diogenes Do”. For example, mocking the most powerful man on earth, straight to his face, is well within reason


----------



## Aeson

Worst. Super Bowl. Ever. 
No great plays. Halftime was blah. Commercials were "Hey, let's come up with the dumbest ideas ever filmed, and see how many celebrities we can cram in."


----------



## Scott DeWar

good thing I missed it.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Worst. Super Bowl. Ever.
> No great plays. Halftime was blah. Commercials were "Hey, let's come up with the dumbest ideas ever filmed, and see how many celebrities we can cram in."



I've comments to the opposite


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I've comments to the opposite



Someone usually does. Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't  know this but our national anthem has the word hireling in it. The same line also has the word slave.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yup.  Not many people even know about the other three verses, and I’ve never heard them sung.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, that’s a bit like our anthem then too. Ours has 11 verses, but we always only sing the first and last


----------



## trappedslider

picked up this model from hobby lobby



Spoiler


----------



## jonesy

trappedslider said:


> picked up this model from hobby lobby
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118048



I was going to say to that "why is there an ad for an Israeli tank in the corner of the box?" but then I googled it, and apparently it's the same tank. They just added a bunch of stuff to it (they really like them extra machineguns).


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> I was going to say to that "why is there an ad for an Israeli tank in the corner of the box?" but then I googled it, and apparently it's the same tank. They just added a bunch of stuff to it (they really like them extra machineguns).



yeah the kit includes the instructions to do either the IDF or the Soviet version,I haven't yet decided which one I plan to do.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a license plate that read CYBERPUNK today.


----------



## Aeson

Everything is set up.  I should be able to start moving into the new place tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous. I hope I'm not taking on too much.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Congrats & good luck!


----------



## Blackrat

I’m planning on having the vampire hunt finished at the end of next session. The two ships will both sink and the vampire flees towards an island in the horizon. Presumably the players will give chase in a boat while the survivors of the ships head for another island. They will have the final confrontation in an abandoned temple, and after that they find themselves stranded on a deserted island...

Now the ideas of where to go from there. Possible ways out:
-Build a raft (i will have their initial boat scrapped on some rocks).
-Survive and wait for passing ships, in Robinson Crusoe style
-Find the hermit dragon that lives on the island and make a deal with it
-There is a dormant portal in the temple, but no idea where it leads to (I’m thinking Maztica, as that would make a great journey home if they go through that option )


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Well, that’s a bit like our anthem then too. Ours has 11 verses, but we always only sing the first and last





We have 2 verses in ours that is the ones that are sung, and then there are 2 unofficial ones. Or technicaly I guess I should say that there are 2 even more unofficial ones, as our national song has never officially been decreed to be the national song. It is pure tradition...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I’m planning on having the vampire hunt finished at the end of next session. The two ships will both sink and the vampire flees towards an island in the horizon. Presumably the players will give chase in a boat while the survivors of the ships head for another island. They will have the final confrontation in an abandoned temple, and after that they find themselves stranded on a deserted island...
> 
> Now the ideas of where to go from there. Possible ways out:
> -Build a raft (i will have their initial boat scrapped on some rocks).
> -Survive and wait for passing ships, in Robinson Crusoe style
> -Find the hermit dragon that lives on the island and make a deal with it
> -There is a dormant portal in the temple, but no idea where it leads to (I’m thinking Maztica, as that would make a great journey home if they go through that option )



I just had this thought: making anti-vampire armor by adorning it with wooden stakes instead of spikes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ulfgeir said:


> We have 2 verses in ours that is the ones that are sung, and then there are 2 unofficial ones. Or technicaly I guess I should say that there are 2 even more unofficial ones, as our national song has never officially been decreed to be the national song. It is pure tradition...



What country would you be in, then?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Scott DeWar said:


> What country would you be in, then?




Sweden.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, at least you don’t share the melody with another country  The estonians took the same composition as ours, and just made their own lyrics. But, ofcourse the biggest insult is that our anthem’s lyrics were originally swedish...


----------



## jonesy

Anthony Mackie has been confirmed as starring on season 2 of Altered Carbon. They say the story takes place on Kovacs' homeworld, which to me sounds like they're skipping the second book altogether. Or maybe they're switching them around, and book two will be season 3?


----------



## Aeson

It has poured rain all day. I got a few things moved in. No furniture yet. It's going to be messy trying to bring in the heavy stuff with all this mud. We're going to try to get a bed here today. Everything else can wait.


----------



## Mad_Jack

*#OccupyTheCouch*


Jack has had a rough week at work, and just discovered he's acquired Saturday overtime as well.  I can certainly use the money, but damn...


----------



## trappedslider

this bad boy showed up today 



Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

I'm disappointed.  I thought Frukathka had tracked you down.


----------



## Aeson

We're getting our first snow of the season. It'll all be gone by afternoon.  Last winter no snow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are getting the snow that we had yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

I don't want used snow. I want new snow.


----------



## trappedslider

the snow you ordered via Wish is now here


----------



## Aeson

I'm not surprised it was shipped to an old address.

My wifi is work. Yay! I got cable TV and wifi internet. Who needs furniture? Okay, I have my bed. The weather and other issues have held up further moving. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I got my apartment in Austin, the first thing I got was a lamp and some oversized lounging pillows.  Slept on the floor until my couch arrived.*

I didn’t actually get my bed until I’d been living there nearly a month.







* It was a sofa sleeper, but I only ever unfolded it for company, the regular cushions were so comfy.


----------



## Aeson

I just cut a fart so bad, they cast David Spade in a supporting role.


----------



## trappedslider

I noticed that no one talks about serial killers who are my age,and I think it's because we've all been watching shoes like Forensic Files and other shows that show how people got caught when the committed murder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and fictional shows like criminal minds.


----------



## Aeson

Criminal Minds is fiction?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Criminal Minds is fiction?




And _Hannibal_ was just a cooking show...

Oddly, I’m familiar with some of the cases the _CM _writing staff has “adapted” for their scripts.  _CSI _series used some of the same ones, amusingly.

As for modern serial killers, caught & uncaught:
American Psychos: 10 Modern Serial Killers You've Never Heard of








						21st Century Serial Killers
					

Based on the decrease in news coverage, one might suspect that the age of the serial killer is long past. Serial killers since 2000 would seem to have become increasingly rare, and you might be under the impression that recent serial murderers are virtually nonexistent.  In fact, 21st-century...




					www.ranker.com


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, fiction, but modeled after real life.

A case of art imitates reality.


----------



## trappedslider

My attempt at a desert camo paint job on a  M41 Walker Bulldog,using Desert Yellow (Tamiya XF59) and Iraqi Sand (Vallejo FS30475) 



Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And _Hannibal_ was just a cooking show...



A bizarro world where Hannibal hosts a cooking show. _Killer's Most Wanted,_ a profile of popular killer's victims. _CSI: CRIME SCENE IMPROVEMENT , a DIY show about cleaning crime scenes. _


----------



## trappedslider

And it's done 



Spoiler


----------



## Blackrat

You built and painted that in a couple of days?! It usually takes me 3-36 months to get a tank done...


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> You built and painted that in a couple of days?! It usually takes me 3-36 months to get a tank done...



Well, when i don't have anything else going on _shrug_


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> A bizarro world where Hannibal hosts a cooking show. _Killer's Most Wanted,_ a profile of popular killer's victims. _CSI: CRIME SCENE IMPROVEMENT , a DIY show about cleaning crime scenes. _



Could you imagine what shows like Survivor and Big Brother would be like in this world?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Could you imagine what shows like Survivor and Big Brother would be like in this world?



Lethal!


----------



## Aeson

The difference in American rich and Saudi rich.

American rich: "I'm rich, I have 10 million dollars "
Saudi rich: "I forgot which pants I left the 10 million dollars in. Maybe I'll find it in the wash."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The difference in American rich and Saudi rich.
> 
> American rich: "I'm rich, I have 10 million dollars "
> Saudi rich: "I forgot which pants I left the 10 million dollars in. Maybe I'll find it in the wash."



I love Russell Peters!  That is one funny man.


----------



## Aeson

I heard that one on iheartradio's comedy station last night. It was hilarious. I recommend the station if you're in need of something to listen to in the car.


----------



## Mad_Jack

My tax refund showed up in my account last night, and the first thing I did was drop another $200 into the *Bones V* KS...

Hopefully this satisfies my "Ooh, _money_, let's spend it!" impulse, and I can use the rest for paying bills, etc.


----------



## Aeson

I realize I'm about 10 years too late, but I wonder if I can sell coffee to people waiting in line to buy coffee at Starbucks. I'll stand there with some foam cups and a big urn of coffee. It's a no frills, get ya fix kinda thing.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> My tax refund showed up in my account last night, and the first thing I did was drop another $200 into the *Bones V* KS...
> 
> Hopefully this satisfies my "Ooh, _money_, let's spend it!" impulse, and I can use the rest for paying bills, etc.



I'm going to owe A LOT of money this year. I'm afraid to do my taxes. I'm thinking of starting a GoFundMe.


----------



## Aeson

The ground is so saturated it's nothing but grass covered mud.

Also, I cooked fish 11 hours ago. My house still smells like fish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not necessary a bad thing...

If it bugs you, though, it may be time to open the windows & doors for a good airing out.


----------



## Blackrat

I had the house smelling of garlic for day and a half once, when I baked garlic bread.

Not that I noticed it myself, but when mom came home, she commented on it.

Right, this was way back when, when I still lived at my parents.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Garlic?  That’s air freshener for me! 

I once ate so much garlic over the course of a few days that my sweat smelled garlicky.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I too absolutely love garlic. My father in law occasionally eats that much garlic too. It’s kinda cool to meet someone who ever so slightly smells of garlic, and not in the bad ”garlic breath” way


----------



## Aeson

I seasoned the fish with garlic powder and had garlic toast. My breath smelled like garlic. I'm a big fan of garlic also. Since I have an actual kitchen now I hope to start cooking more often. May start investing in actual garlic too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have been buying big jars of peeled garlic cloves for the past few years.  Even if I can’t use it all, its a money/time saver for me.

One thing I do to mitigate garlic spoilage is to make big batches of roasted cloves.  I fill a pie pan/tart pan with whole garlic cloves.  Then I melt some butter (or use a good olive oil), mix in a dry white wine, and pour over the cloves.  Sprinkle with pepper and paprika, then roast in oven at 350degF until they start to brown a bit.

A spoonful or two on a steak or pasta is heavenly.  They’re also soft enough to spread.

And they freeze up just fine.


----------



## Aeson

Happy Discounted Chocolate Day. May St. Hershey bring you the confection you love.


----------



## jonesy

Genie: "Oh brave adventurer, for freeing me you have earned three wishes from me."
Bob: "I wish for a hundred more wishes."
Genie: "You can't do that."
Bob: "I wish that I could."
Genie: "No, listen, you only get three wishes total."
Bob: "I wish for another Genie in a lamp."
Genie: "What?"
Bob: "Well, it's a large multiverse. Surely there are other genies trapped in lamps somewhere out there?"
Genie: "Umm.. I suppose."
Bob: "So I could wish for a lamp like that so that I could free the Genie and get more wishes?"
Genie: "Wait a moment. I'll check what it says here in the Laws of the Djinn."
Bob: "I wish that the rules say that I can wish for more wishes."
Genie: "No, look, it says right here that you have to find the lamp where it is. You can't just randomly magic them to you. That's why the sorceror who tricked Aladdin had to send him to get it. Also, the rules are immutable."
Bob: "I wish for a map that I can read that shows me where all the lamps with trapped genies are."
Genie: "Good grief."


----------



## Aeson

My social circle consists of 2 old crazy white women and 2 crazy black women.  I'm out numbered and out crazied.


----------



## Aeson

The word I hear most often about my place is cute.  Cozy could be used too. Both to mean tiny.  lol


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Aeson

If you can't remember my name, just yell "tacos ", and I'll turn around everytime.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> If you can't remember my name, just yell "tacos ", and I'll turn around everytime.



I could see that in a buddy film, as one guy is walking blithely into an ambush...

”_TAAAAACOOOOOS!”_


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

My monsters are real.


----------



## Aeson

I bought another scratch off ticket last night. I won $15. $5 ×3. Odd thing is the ticket says on it that prizes start at $10, so where does the $5 prizes come in? I should have $30 not $15 following what the ticket says.


----------



## Aeson

You want me to watch a movie about a dog, cast Harrison Ford in it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I bought another scratch off ticket last night. I won $15. $5 ×3. Odd thing is the ticket says on it that prizes start at $10, so where does the $5 prizes come in? I should have $30 not $15 following what the ticket says.
> 
> View attachment 118560



Perhaps the smallest prize is $5x2?


----------



## Aeson

The x3 was me matching 3 numbers each $5 prize. According to their website the smallest prize is $10. Each one should have had a value of 10. My guess is the ticket had an error.


----------



## jonesy

Spoilers for the Mandalorian, maybe. A video about the technology they developed for filming the show. This is like augmented reality and virtual reality working together.


----------



## trappedslider

so this a model kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









53 inches long when completed.

Parts: 1280+
Metal anchor chain + Photo Etched Parts
Total of 19 sprues, hull, decks and stand
One-piece hull made from two-directional slide molds
Deck pattern finely rendered
7 pieces of photo-etched frets for handrails, ladders etc.
Stand included
USB LED lighting components included

between 400 and 400 depending on where you get it from


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I do NOT have that kind of patience.


----------



## Aeson

Does it come with a model iceberg?


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I do NOT have that kind of patience.



nor do i


Aeson said:


> Does it come with a model iceberg?



sadly no


----------



## megamania

I'm baaaaack !

Spent the past 5 1/2 weeks in medical institutions but I'm here again.....for now


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I'm baaaaack !
> 
> Spent the past 5 1/2 weeks in medical institutions but I'm here again.....for now



Yay! Missed you. I've been worried. 



I didn't know Wolf 359 is a real star. I'm looking through podcasts and found one called Wolf 359. The podcast is fiction but not related to Star Trek.


----------



## megamania

Soooooo……..   Doctors are still uncertain what is wrong with me.  My spine is swelling from the inside out.  They can treat that with steroids' but a week later the swelling returns.  I go from walking to within two days back to a wheelchair.  They have me on steroids' once more hoping it will work this time.  Even though I am still in a wheelchair and taking my second round of steroids my insurance company decided to send me home.

Preparing for the worse, I am already researching where to get my spine checked next.  If the insurance company allows it, I'm looking at a hospital in Boston, Ma.  They specialize in spine injuries.

I also learned I had a small stroke sometime in the past year.  Yay me.


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> Soooooo……..   Doctors are still uncertain what is wrong with me.  My spine is swelling from the inside out.  They can treat that with steroids' but a week later the swelling returns.  I go from walking to within two days back to a wheelchair.  They have me on steroids' once more hoping it will work this time.  Even though I am still in a wheelchair and taking my second round of steroids my insurance company decided to send me home.
> 
> Preparing for the worse, I am already researching where to get my spine checked next.  If the insurance company allows it, I'm looking at a hospital in Boston, Ma.  They specialize in spine injuries.
> 
> I also learned I had a small stroke sometime in the past year.  Yay me.




Yaikes. Hope you can find an affordable solution.


----------



## Aeson

You don't half ass anything do you, Mega? My heart goes out to you, my friend.


----------



## megamania

Cancer, Heart Bypass Spinal injuries...… nope.    Gotta do it right.


----------



## Aeson

You're one of my heroes. You've been through a lot. You keep pushing. It's encouraging. I know you have your down times but you just keep pushing.


----------



## megamania

Never thought of myself as an inspiration but I have been hearing this often lately.   I just sticking around to annoy the other 8 billion people I have not annoyed yet.


----------



## megamania

I was hoping to buy a case of the Eberron figures since that is my primary game but it looks like I will get next to no Disability backpay.  Tax returns would be close but the wife then will know what I truly spend on a case.  Ouch


----------



## Aeson

There are so many minis I'd like to buy. Books too. Right now, I have no one to play with, so it would be buying just to collect. I have too many other things that need my attention, and money, for now. If I continue in the direction I'm going, I should be able to start collecting again.


----------



## megamania

Its been an uphill battle for you but you're doing it.   Keep at it.


----------



## Aeson

I said "Ive been better, but I'm doing better than I was the last time you saw me." last night to someone when he asked "How's it going?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I was hoping to buy a case of the Eberron figures since that is my primary game but it looks like I will get next to no Disability backpay.  Tax returns would be close but the wife then will know what I truly spend on a case.  Ouch




...and you do not need to add “wife” to the list of it hints trying to kill you.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm almost ready to paint my M1a1 tank model


----------



## Aeson

Purple with hot pink polka dots?


----------



## megamania

When you paint it provide some pictures.

I want to get back to painting but my hands shake too much.  Got 100+ still to paint.


----------



## megamania

andyeah.  Already get a weekly "don't you have enough figures already" statements followed by "You must have hundreds".

I do.   100's x 100 (over 12000 pre-painted and over 1500 painted by me figures.

I am truly a plastic crack addict.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> andyeah.  Already get a weekly "don't you have enough figures already" statements followed by "You must have hundreds".
> 
> I do.   100's x 100 (over 12000 pre-painted and over 1500 painted by me figures.
> 
> I am truly a plastic crack addict.



I‘ve painted a few- a very, very few- of my great grey army.


----------



## Aeson

I have made a few attempts at painting. I have some painted by others. I even bought used ones on Ebay already painted. Prepainted to me is the way to go.


----------



## megamania

Grey army= Medusa's attacks


----------



## megamania

Oh my goodness- Great Balls of Fire !


----------



## megamania

Its good to be home but I'm bored


----------



## Aeson

Look up Talk Heathen on YouTube and listen to the silly people call the show. If you want a real laugh go for Sir Sic.


----------



## Aeson

Yay! It's raining again.


----------



## megamania

Myson had me U-Tube Critical Role: Blueberry Cupcake.   Humorous.


----------



## megamania

Reign Reign Reign...….. Everyone wants to be a ruler


----------



## Aeson

I have yet to watch any Critical Role episodes.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Reign Reign Reign...….. Everyone wants to be a ruler



I don't like to brag but I'm more of a yard stick.


----------



## megamania

Some of it is really good.


----------



## megamania

I'm a laser based measuring device.


----------



## Aeson

I enjoy some of the band geeks videos. Check out their Wilson Phillips cover.


----------



## megamania

I was checking out a new Neal Adams video about Dido leaving DC Comics.  Neal seemed less than with it.


----------



## megamania

For what looks like a Jam Session it sounds really good.

Sometimes I think the older bands were the true artists and the modern groups can only produce quality if allowed do-overs and retakes.


----------



## Aeson

Even back in the 60s bands started sounding alike. I still find some original songs to be very good, but you're right, it does seem music these days is kinda blah and uninspired.


----------



## Aeson

I think you'll like this one.


----------



## Aeson

I'm waiting to pick up my papers. The truck is here so I'll be taking off soon.


----------



## trappedslider

M1A1 Primed and ready to be painted, sorry about the pictures but I do my priming outside since I use a spray can because of my asthma and the lack of a proper work room 



Spoiler


----------



## megamania

In the summer I spray outside but late fall I will spray in the storage room but with fans drawing vapors out of the room or better out a window.

I would prime 100+ figures in the course of a week so that I had figures to paint in the winter.  Nowwe are getting the ;no-priming' required plastic which is nice.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> I would prime 100+ figures in the course of a week so that I had figures to paint in the winter.  Nowwe are getting the ;no-priming' required plastic which is nice.



Reapers bone line is like that,i'd love to get their cthulhu


----------



## trappedslider

first coat is done and it's the crappiest right?



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

I've seen some odd things while doing my job. Tonight might be one of those times. Someone had placed a slice of cheese on top of a gas pump. It was just hanging out there like it belonged.


----------



## megamania

Someone misses being in Green Bay?


----------



## megamania

Being the first coat it won't matter even if the base coat was bad.   I don't see anything suggesting it is bad.


----------



## megamania

Watching Dark Crystal again.


----------



## Aeson

Have you seen the Netflix series?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Someone misses being in Green Bay?



My guess is someone bought a sandwich and didn't want the cheese so out the window it went.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Have you seen the Netflix series?




Yup.  Good series


----------



## megamania

Liter Bugs!  Even if it is food


----------



## megamania

Trying to get back into doing my Storyhours.

Hard to do it being in a wheelchair


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Watching Dark Crystal again.



Did you know that a (pretty good) Dark Crystal game came out this year?


----------



## trappedslider

Joker;s crimes have hit a new low


----------



## trappedslider

Not 100% done,just need to attempt to put on decals



Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

Joker is not as low as the scumbag I just heard about. Someone stole $175 from a girl scout selling cookies in front of a supermarket. 

In personal news, I had someone pass me on the right hand side as I was attempting to make a right turn. He drove up on the curb and passed me. He had to, there was nowhere else to go. Then he blew his horn at me as he drove away. WTF


----------



## Blackrat

Decals are absolute ***** to apply on minis. I’ve never got the hang of it, but I did manage pretty good with my imperial knight. I’ll try to find some pics.


----------



## Blackrat

That bone bird decal was especially tricky to get right, as were the eagles on the greaves:


Spoiler


----------



## trappedslider

I gave up on the decals,and just put a layer of glossy coat on the rest of the tank. Once it's set for a good 24 hrs,i'll take some pics of it outside.


----------



## trappedslider

Done



Spoiler


----------



## megamania

Back in the day......
As a kid I used to do model cars and yeah- decals sucked.


----------



## megamania

Looking at the Corona Virus outbreak and all I keep thinking is.....   Captain Tripps.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat, what are your group's thoughts on 5E now that you've played for a bit?


----------



## Blackrat

We’ve only had one playing session since we swapped, so no one really has yet formed an opinion  I like it, as I got to play last year, and one of my players was in that other game too and he too liked it. My take is that it is what 3e tried to do, while keeping the feel of AD&D.


----------



## Aeson

I read about the Balder's Gate 3 demo where the PC can take off his/her boot and throw it at the enemy and do damage.  Since it's using 5e rule set it's supposed to demonstrate the flexibility of that rule set. 

In 3e that's an improvised weapon, which needs a feat, I think. Seems odd though.  Are improvised attacks easier in 5e?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You can use an improvised weapon in 3.5Ed without the feat.  The feat lets you be more effective with it.  It‘s essentially a proficiency feat.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Looking at the Corona Virus outbreak and all I keep thinking is.....   Captain Tripps.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know this Reese guy, but his chocolate covered peanutbutter is insidiously evil. It may be my undoing. If you hear if a man dying under a pile of candy wrappers,  it's me.


----------



## megamania

There is a lot of movies on the subject of disease.

I get get The Stand vib as the world in general has become darker and seems like we are due for something that can not be spoken of due to grandma.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I don't know this Reese guy, but his chocolate covered peanutbutter is insidiously evil. It may be my undoing. If you hear if a man dying under a pile of candy wrappers,  it's me.



King-size Fastbreak is evil.   Must be the king-size as the ratio of nugget is is diffent in the reg size.

True evil is the Snickers ice cream bar.  It is part killed my mother (literally)


----------



## Aeson

I don't think that I've had the Snickers icecream bar. I'm not sure why because it contains two things I enjoy, Snickers, and icecream.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> There is a lot of movies on the subject of disease.



More than just movies : The Plague - TV Tropes and hwile on the topic of The Stand, I have two copies, one from the original print run (70s or so) and the updated unabridged edition

As for Reeses, I wish i could get more of the peanut butter lovers


----------



## Aeson

With my work schedule days often blur for me. I just noticed it's Leap Day. I was aware this is a leap year. It's just this month has flown. I've been in my place nearly a month already.


----------



## megamania

Or just get the "Big" Reeses.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Or just get the "Big" Reeses.



The big cup ones,just aren't the same as the peanut butter lovers


----------



## megamania

This year feels like a "Leap. Crash and Burn" year


----------



## megamania

True but Big Cups are still availiable


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## megamania

Har to argue.   Then there is the candy bar I have bought the last two times..... Mint Kit Kat


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



Something to say, Captain Reynolds?


----------



## Aeson

So, the guy with the weird name that plays Chewbacca gave his daughter a weird name. Bacca. Any guesses where that name might come from?


----------



## megamania

Greek god of wine?


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Greek god of wine?



Dionysus or "The Wine Dude" lol


----------



## megamania

My son and I have a talk today that felt wrong even as we were laughing.  What is Chamberlain from Dark Crystal and Lester from Family Guy met?

"Urrrmmmmmm  I heard you have Lollipops in your basement."

"Yes! Yes I do.  Did you bring a Gelfling? Ohhhhhhh you did. Orrrmmmmmmm."

One starts his comments with a Urrrm and the other ends with it.   So wrong but so funny


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Dionysus or "The Wine Dude" lol




Roman version?  I thought Baccus so something like that was the wine guy


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Roman version?  I thought Baccus so something like that was the wine guy



Dionysus is the Greek name,"the wine dude" is/was a reference to book four of The Percy Jackson and the Olympians in which a new camper calls him that by accident lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saw this...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> So, the guy with the weird name that plays Chewbacca gave his daughter a weird name. Bacca. Any guesses where that name might come from?



He doesn’t have a weird name. He has a rather basic finnish name 

Also, he’s calling her Bacca in the same way that I call my son Lil’ Rat. It’s not an actual name, just something fun to refer her by in public.


----------



## Blackrat

Quote by mr. Suotamo:
”We're overwhelmed by everyone's congratulations and we appreciate the love! Thank you all! And just to clarify once more, Babybacca #2 aka Princess Bacca has not yet been named. We're just enjoying the moment right now”


----------



## megamania

Well at least the kid has a nickname already


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

Jack is this how you tell me it's over?


----------



## Scott DeWar

@Aeson, get ready for some thunderstorms I sent your way


----------



## Aeson

There is a run on hand sanitizer. I even heard a customer service person take a call asking if the truck had come in and if it had sanitizer on it. :rolls eyes:


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> @Aeson, get ready for some thunderstorms I sent your way



I didn't even look outside. I heard wind and rain as if I were in a tropical storm. If I said thank you it would be with all the sarcasm I could ever muster. It may deplete my supply of sarcasm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It turns ot that storm bred an EF - 3 tornado that has a death toll of 22 thus far.


----------



## Aeson

My nephew and niece decided they were both dying from COVID-19 and insisted on going to the doctor. My sister paid $100 for the doctor to say you're fine and drink more orange juice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

vitamin C and vitamin D-3 are recommended.


----------



## Aeson

I loved the first time I heard this on Radiolab.


----------



## megamania

Finished watching the new Swamp-Thing.   Not bad but could have been better.   It was obvious when they were told the budget and series was being cut.  Plot got jumpy.


----------



## megamania

I'll be watching Doom Patrol next after a few days of visiting doctors …..at confirmed Coronavirus locations.  Bugger me.


----------



## Aeson

You need a hazmat suit.  

I guess my niece and nephew do have something to be concerned about. This alleged "school" * is a short distance from their high school. 








						Coronavirus Rumors Of More Cases Disputed By Cherokee Schools
					

Cherokee Schools has denied rumors of coronavirus cases in the district after a student at a private school tested positive for the virus.




					patch.com
				




*alleged because of questionable curriculum choices.


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe I'm still  awake. Also I can't believe it's still  raining.  me.


----------



## megamania

Hazmat suits are becoming stylish.   Soon they will be in different colors and patterns


----------



## megamania

Welp……  both the neurologist and neurosurgeon are happy with my progress.  Happy for them.   I want to walk now.... not a year from now.

Oh well


----------



## Aeson

Baby steps. Focus on your progress. You'll get there when you're ready.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Hazmat suits are becoming stylish.   Soon they will be in different colors and patterns



I won’t get one until they make one with 70’s platform booties, flares and space for a full-sized Afro.


----------



## Aeson

In 4 short years my niece and nephew will had more years without my dad in their lives than with him. I started thinking if I make it that far I'll be 4 years older than my dad was when he died when I reach that point.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I won’t get one until they make one with 70’s platform booties, flares and space for a full-sized Afro.



And a window to show off your giant belt buckle on your leisure suit.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Baby steps. Focus on your progress. You'll get there when you're ready.



Baby steps lift my legs.  Baby steps work  my knees.  Baby steps push up.   Baby steps grab the walker.    Yup slow


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> In 4 short years my niece and nephew will had more years without my dad in their lives than with him. I started thinking if I make it that far I'll be 4 years older than my dad was when he died when I reach that point.




Heavy thoughts


----------



## Aeson

I'm a heavy drinker.....err...um...thinker.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm a heavy drinker.....err...um...thinker.



“I ain’t drunk, I’m just thinkin’!”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “I ain’t drunk, I’m just thinkin’!”



I do my best thinking when I'm drunk...or was that on the toilet....or both..hum...


----------



## Aeson

A fox tried to cross the road in front of me this morning. He looked at me, thought better of it, and turned around.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm a heavy drinker.....err...um...thinker.



Soo... Monty Python’s Philosopher Song comes to mind... Ain’t gonna link it, contains non grandma friendly language, but if you haven’t seen it, I suggest you search youtube.


----------



## Aeson

American beer is so bad it had a disease named after it. :rimshot:

Thank you. thank you. I'll be here all night. Mainly due to the restaining order, I can't go home.


----------



## Aeson

Other than work, my Ex, and I have barely spoken. When I showed up at work Friday night she handed me a plastic bag with 2 shirts in it. She bought them for me while out shopping.  Unfortunately, they don't fit. I'm going to have to return them. It was a very nice thought. I'm trying not to read too much into it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s something.  What it is, I can’t say.


----------



## trappedslider

I just got home from being in the hospital. What happened was I went for a normal thing,and during coming out being knocked out my Oxygen tanked,so had that my lung collapsed,so i had to have a chest tube put in,along with being air lifted to lubbock tx (3 -4 hours away)


----------



## megamania

Starting to watch Doom Patrol.  Its as off the wall as I expected.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> I just got home from being in the hospital. What happened was I went for a normal thing,and during coming out being knocked out my Oxygen tanked,so had that my lung collapsed,so i had to have a chest tube put in,along with being air lifted to lubbock tx (3 -4 hours away)




Damn!   Starting to think this not the Hivemind but the Messed Up group.  Sorry to hear- get better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, y’all!  Coronavirus ain‘t so bad you gotta find ways to get off the planet before it gets ya!

Get better, TS.


----------



## Aeson

Coronavirus is causing people to try to kill themselves?


----------



## megamania

I will avoid death but …..death?!?    huh?


----------



## megamania

Well the damned Coronavirus is here.....as in Vermont and two towns over from where I live no less.   Wife works there-I'm sure she will have meeting/ reminder about cleaning hands and the such.


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> Well the damned Coronavirus is here.....as in Vermont and two towns over from where I live no less.   Wife works there-I'm sure she will have meeting/ reminder about cleaning hands and the such.




We have cases both in Gothenburg where I work (appearently they have quarantined a whole pre-school department), and in the town I live in... So we got instructions from work on how to behave, and work from home if need be.


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> ...... So we got instructions from work on how to behave, …...




I hate being told how to behave- ooga ooga


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I hate being told how to behave- ooga ooga



I aim to misbehave 

-- Mega


----------



## Scott DeWar

VA is questioning people at the door, several schools have closed and 1 case of covid19 in Williamson County (Nashville, Tn).


----------



## Aeson

If women can learn to do this it's game over, man.









						A Komodo dragon with no male partner gave birth to three hatchlings
					

Charlie, a female Komodo dragon at the Chattanooga Zoo in Tennessee, has proved to be the ultimate independent lady after successfully giving birth to three hatchlings without a male partner.




					amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## megamania

But how / where would they get child support?


----------



## megamania

DC Comics is cancelling their country wide meet & greets due to the virus.   Conventions next?


----------



## Aeson

SXSW is canceled.  I can see conventions shutting down also.


----------



## jonesy

Everything is cancelled. They're saying even the cherry blossom festivals in Japan are cancelled which sounds strange. Did they ask the trees to kindly postpone the whole thing?


----------



## CleverNickName

Emerald City ComiCon has been officially "postponed," but a new date hasn't been announced...so, cancelled, in other words.

EDIT:  the BBC just announced that Coachella has been postponed until October, and the release of the new James Bond movie has been moved back to November.


----------



## Aeson

Dragoncon is in September I wonder if it will be canceled.


----------



## Deset Gled

Harvard is shutting down, as is the university near me. Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory has shut down all events and courses. Even parent-teacher conferences at my kids school are now being offered as a web conference to cut down traffic in the building.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone else think this is an overreaction? 
Please like, share, and subscribe if you agree.


----------



## CleverNickName

Nah, I think it's appropriate.  We aren't quite to the point of "stay home and lock your doors" yet, but we're definitely at the "maybe avoid crowds and children" stage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If this were certain other countries, I’d say it was a clear overreaction.

But here?  We’ve tested a woefully small percentage of people who may have been exposed*.  So there’s this huge “reservoir” of unknown carriers in the USA.




* in part because we opted NOT to use the WHO tests while the CDC was developing its own.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Sadras

Dannyalcatraz said:


> * in part because we opted NOT to use the WHO tests while the CDC was developing its own.




Ah yes, money cannot be made (stolen) if you just buy stuff from others.


----------



## Aeson

You know   just got real when Waffle House has to close due to COVID-19


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> You know   just got real when Waffle House has to close due to COVID-19




Hmm. If I understand it correctly, they are an informal scale on disasters..  Link.


----------



## jonesy

People here avoid each other normally so it's kinda hard to spot the very marginal increase in avoidance, but it is there.


----------



## megamania

What I have noticed in Vermont is that wary side-stare people give.  Its like they are thinking- "Do you have it?"

Its crazy but in an understandable way.


----------



## megamania

Best defense-

Education
Wash hands thourghly (why are people only doing this now?)
Limit direct contact 

Its not airbourne.


----------



## megamania

The other fun thing-  I have had a sniffle since Christmas..... want to see people move quickly in a crowd.....


----------



## Ulfgeir

We just had our first death here in Sweden from COVID-19.  If I understood it correctly, then the goverment is mulling over (or migth have already passed) a decision to close down all public gatherings of over 500 persons at a time. So there goes the worlds oldest annually held convention called Gothcon... (Gencon is older, but has not been held annually)


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Hmm. If I understand it correctly, they are an informal scale on disasters..  Link.



Waffle Houses never close. Christmas day tends to be their busiest because of that. In many places it's the only place open at night to get something to eat. In many places it's the only place open at night period. 

I believe all of humanity should make a hajj to Waffle House once in their lives to experience it and have their hashbrowns. Smothered, covered, chopped, diced, capped, and topped.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Waffle Houses never close.




Well, that might be why FEMA had it as an indicator of how bad a disaster was...


----------



## CleverNickName

megamania said:


> Sigh..... running out of things to do and watch



Check out the Steam sales.  You can pick up some dinky, cheesy, afternoon-long games for less than the price of a RedBox rental.


----------



## megamania

The hospital I use is stepping up......








						SVMC launches respiratory check-in, drive-through testing for COVID-19
					

BENNINGTON — Southwestern Vermont Medical Center (SVMC), has launched a COVID-19 hotline and a respiratory etiquette check-in at the main entrance. A COVID-19 information hotline is also now available at 802-440-8844. Patients and visitors to the hospital will also now notice signage that...




					bennington.newportdispatch.com


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> Check out the Steam sales.  You can pick up some dinky, cheesy, afternoon-long games for less than the price of a RedBox rental.




I'm not a computer game kinda player.   That said, I was thinking about an old pinball computer game I used to play on my desktop.   Not sure if it will play on my lap top.


----------



## CleverNickName

megamania said:


> I'm not a computer game kinda player.   That said, I was thinking about an old pinball computer game I used to play on my desktop.   Not sure if it will play on my lap top.



Funny you should mention that.  Steam has a couple of those pinball simulators, under their "arcade" category.


----------



## Aeson

Is the nurse hot? Can you do or watch her?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Sigh..... running out of things to do and watch



The entire production of Star Trek produced so far. Twice. First in production order, then in in-universe chronological order.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, and after that you could watch the entire production of Days of Our Lives. I dare you to check out how long that series is...


----------



## Aeson

You can watch the data at John Hopkins Coronavirus resource center. 








						COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
					

Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




					coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Diocese of Dallas has cancelled all masses, catechi classes, and classes at private schools until further notice.


----------



## Aeson

Digital download of The Rise of Skywalker is available now. It was supposed to be released on 3/17.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Is the nurse hot? Can you do or watch her?



PT is a guy   OT is about 60    But the visiting medical nurses range from decent to nice personality.  There was one that would have been fun to play doctor with but she in thus far not on the rotation to visit me here at the house.


----------



## megamania

The winners of this will be the stream companies and game companies.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> The winners of this will be the stream companies and game companies.



And those that can adapt to social isolation


----------



## Aeson

The Internet knew this was coming, It has been preparing us. Guiding the hands of developers,  providers,  and influencers.

Fear not, friends. The Internet will provide.


----------



## Aeson

I found out one of my cousins had it. Her kids had it. Her husband has it, and is in the hospital.  Oddly enough he's the only one to end up in the hospital.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Unless that canned food is asparagus,  artichokes,  and kidney beans.  I've seen pictures posted of food items left behind while everything else is gone. Chocolate hummus (which I didn't know was a thing), pork products, Dasani water. Chickpea pasta.


----------



## CleverNickName

Hm.  I actually prefer chickpea pasta.


----------



## trappedslider

If you're really gonna horde for the apocalypse, you should get things that people get addicted to like tobacco products,coffee etc and famine hygiene products.


----------



## Aeson

I hate it when there is a famine of hygiene products. 

I'm lactose intolerant. I had to resort to 1% milk. I did use it as an excuse to try the A2 milk. I doubt I'll buy it often. It's nearly twice the price. I wanted rice but couldn't find any. Only green beans are French style.  

A guy told me just a couple of days ago people were walking out with carts full of stuff without paying because they no longer wanted to wait in line. He said "what can you do? You can't stop them." Civilization is breaking down. Jumping Jeebus.


----------



## Aeson

I found myself thinking of inmates in jail and prison.  How many of them will die because of substandard care? Some people will look at this as the "cure" for prison overpopulation.  Courthouses are closing down. Some will not get due process.


----------



## megamania

People were leaving with carts fully loaded long before that in Bennington.


----------



## megamania

and now Vermont is closing its schools until April


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I found myself thinking of inmates in jail and prison.  How many of them will die because of substandard care? Some people will look at this as the "cure" for prison overpopulation.  Courthouses are closing down. Some will not get due process.



There was an epidemiologist being interviewed last week who was VERY blunt about the risks facing the incarcerated population of the US...and anywhere else.


----------



## megamania

I would like to feel bad for the murderers and rapists but...… next subject.....


----------



## Aeson

Everyone seems to have a limit to empathy. That is a common one. 

My solution; immediate release for anyone without a life sentence and those with life that have served more than 15 years. Bond for all waiting for trial. It'll save governments millions and free up a lot of resources.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Probably not for the best.  Releasing a bunch of people from prison into the populace with no jobs, no places to go, and resources that would normally keep tabs on them already stretched?  Not a good recipe.

Better would be actually following similar protocols within the prisons as without.


----------



## Aeson

Chic-fil-A is going to drive thru only. You think traffic around them is bad now.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Everyone seems to have a limit to empathy. That is a common one.
> 
> My solution; immediate release for anyone without a life sentence and those with life that have served more than 15 years. Bond for all waiting for trial. It'll save governments millions and free up a lot of resources.




The one thing I truly fear and believe will happen is increased crime including limited riots.   "Gimme TP or I give you Death !"


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Chic-fil-A is going to drive thru only. You think traffic around them is bad now.



Many states are making it 'Drive-Thru' only.  Daughter is fearing her job / income now since she works for a restaurant.


----------



## megamania

Freaking paranoidover reacting people are making me be that way.   Feel like I need to buy TP by the family pack now.  Its a scene from Moscow on the Hudson soon.


----------



## Aeson

I know the feeling on both counts. I'm worried about my job and if I have enough tp. 

I'm annoyed.  I paid for the download of Rise of Skywalker only to find out I could have watched it on Disney +. S.O.B.


----------



## megamania

…..and the guy next to sneezes on you.  "Sorry..... I don't feel well"


----------



## megamania

I'm starting to get cranky with this self-exile crap.


----------



## trappedslider

starting to?


----------



## megamania

Ah %$#@&^ U


----------



## megamania

Depending on how you look at it I've been in exile since January 15th.  Its very old at this time.  And I'm missing out on the TP fights.


----------



## trappedslider

By dawn they were running east across Nevada and Charlie was coughing steadily. (name that book)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> By dawn they were running east across Nevada and Charlie was coughing steadily. (name that book)



“Charlie and the Pandemic Death Factory”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “Charlie and the Pandemic Death Factory”



I thought of something similar.


----------



## Aeson

Ive been thinking about taking some online classes. I'm worried, because I don'thave a lot of money, and don't want to choose the wrong thing. My goal is to find something that can lead to a career, and if need be do from home. Coding is most likely the best choice. So many to choose, so expensive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Think about your personal strengths and weaknesses.  I, for instance, should never go near a coding class, regardless of its earning potential.


----------



## Aeson

My ex says she's safe from COVID-19 because black people aren't getting it. 
I wonder about her kids, they're half black. Will they get Covid-9.5?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Think about your personal strengths and weaknesses.  I, for instance, should never go near a coding class, regardless of its earning potential.



If I did that then I'd probably be in same boat as you. My math skills are poor. My attention to detail is pathetic.  My focus.....look pretty lights.


----------



## CleverNickName

@Aeson - I think your ex is wrong.  Idris Elba tested positive for it.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> @Aeson - I think your ex is wrong.  Idris Elba tested positive for it.



You think? 
I do need to ask her if she'd like to retract her statement in light of that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’re not immune.  We just wash our hands more- that’s why our palms aren’t black, too.


----------



## Aeson

First, I'm glad you said it and not me.

I've been up since noon yesterday. At one point on my last route I was so tired. I didn't want to pull over, because I got such a late start. I called my mom, and talked to her until I got home. I was afraid I would fall asleep.  Talking to her kept me awake.


----------



## megamania

Such a frustrating day.  The world is going to hell literally and figuratively.


----------



## Aeson

The employee is my cousin's husband. 








						Anheuser-Busch plant employee in Georgia tests positive for coronavirus
					

An Anheuser-Busch plant employee in Georgia has tested positive for the novel coronavirus, the company announced in a statement on Tuesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## megamania

Vermont is up to 13 cases now.  The first 9 however were all from out of state.   State is going to hell.


----------



## megamania

I am going to hell


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m clearly a bit fatigued.

I decided to wear a green polo, pendant and funky green socks with burgers and Weber-style BBQ pits on them.  After driving different people to different appointments- and the grocery store- I got home and sprawled on my bed with my iPad, and kicked off my shoes.

After @45min, I saw something out of the corner of my eye that freaked me out- a BIG red spot on my foot!

...it was one of the BBQ pits in the design on my sock.


----------



## jonesy

This is from 2009, FYI.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> First, I'm glad you said it and not me.
> 
> I've been up since noon yesterday. At one point on my last route I was so tired. I didn't want to pull over, because I got such a late start. I called my mom, and talked to her until I got home. I was afraid I would fall asleep.  Talking to her kept me awake.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m clearly a bit fatigued.
> 
> I decided to wear a green polo, pendant and funky green socks with burgers and Weber-style BBQ pits on them.  After driving different people to different appointments- and the grocery store- I got home and sprawled on my bed with my iPad, and kicked off my shoes.
> 
> After @45min, I saw something out of the corner of my eye that freaked me out- a BIG red spot on my foot!
> 
> ...it was one of the BBQ pits in the design on my sock.



Kind of like my getting freaked by my own face in the rearview a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aeson

In France they're warning people not to take ibuprofen to help with symptoms. It could make them worse.

Meanwhile in China,  researchers are finding some with certain blood types are more likely to get the virus. Type A most likely, Type O least likely.

Type A is most common, I believe.  Type O is least common. That could be why they're seeing this. Itll be interesting to see how this goes.


----------



## Aeson

It seems others have thought the same thing I have. 





__





						Coronavirus leads some overseas prisons to release inmates; Rikers, other US prisons consider the same | Fox News
					






					www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> In France they're warning people not to take ibuprofen to help with symptoms. It could make them worse.



A number of sources are saying that is not correct. Or rather, that there have been no studies proving it.

Is Ibuprofen Really Risky for Coronavirus Patients?
Coronavirus and ibuprofen: Separating fact from fiction
 <-- World Health Organization twitter.


----------



## jonesy

Huh. I didn't know Enworld now inserts twitter links directly into the post.


----------



## Aeson

I don't take medical advice from a group of ancient rock musicians.


----------



## megamania

I forget the details but Tylenol is margially better because ibuprofen lowers respiratory immunity or the such.


----------



## Aeson

Ibuprofen has been my pain reliever of choice. I may invest in a bottle of Tylenol as a precaution.


----------



## CleverNickName

My doc told me that if I develop a fever, I should alternate between doses of ibuprofen and acetaminophen every 4 hours.  But I'm a (mostly) healthy, mid-40s dude who doesn't have a history of respiratory illness.  YMMV.


----------



## Blackrat

So, they are saying you should self-quarantine if you have any symptoms. Ok, what are the basic symptoms? Head-ache, sore muscles and cough. Guess what are the basic side effects of my bp-meds...

I basically have splitting head ache and sore muscles twice or thrice a week anyway...


----------



## megamania

In southern VT we are entering allergy season.    Most of us have mild headaches and fevers regardless.


----------



## Aeson

I cough, and sneeze when I eat, and sometimes for a while after I eat. My nose stays stopped up, and gets worse after I eat. 
I get the headaches not from taking BP meds but if I forget to take them. So, yeah, these symptoms are way too common. They also describe the symptoms of the cold and the flu.


----------



## megamania

Fever and cough are the two key signs of the Mexican beer illness.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Deset Gled

megamania said:


> I forget the details but Tylenol is margially better because ibuprofen lowers respiratory immunity or the such.




Ibuprofen is marginally better because it has a lower risk of accidental OD and liver complications.

It's almost like there's no perfect painkiller, or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ibuprofen damages the kidneys. darned if you do, darned if you don't.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I cough, and sneeze when I eat, and sometimes for a while after I eat. My nose stays stopped up, and gets worse after I eat.
> I get the headaches not from taking BP meds but if I forget to take them. So, yeah, these symptoms are way too common. They also describe the symptoms of the cold and the flu.



Therein lies the art of diagnosis.


----------



## Aeson

As geeks social distancing should be our speciality. We could monetize this and teach the normies.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## megamania

Torch anyone?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> View attachment 120062



Where‘s the halfling thief, reaching out for the double-ply?


----------



## Aeson

Don't you see the foot prints? He's wearing The One Ring.


----------



## trappedslider

So,i'm just about done with a model i'm working on,i'll post pics once i'm finished with the camo scheme it's a 1/35 scale model of


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Don't you see the foot prints? He's wearing The One Ring.



Missed them!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> So,i'm just about done with a model i'm working on,i'll post pics once i'm finished with the camo scheme it's a 1/35 scale model of



The tree?


----------



## Aeson

Could be or it's something else behind the half track.


----------



## Aeson

I did my civic duty and completed the census. It doesn't take long. If you're looking for something to do while quarantined.


----------



## megamania

Been thinking about instead of doing a Storyhour I would instead do an Eberron version of "Ecology of...." like from the ol' Dragon Magazines.


----------



## megamania

Have not gotten my Census yet


----------



## megamania

'course my civic duty at this point is stay inside and don't buy all the Charmin


----------



## Aeson

Don't hoard the Charmin.


----------



## Aeson

Goodbye


----------



## megamania

...Sometimes you gotta Fold 'em


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The tree?



yeah the stupid branches need to be hand bent and then there was the twigs....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was thinking the columned building to the left - background.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I was thinking the columned building to the left - background.



Would be an awesome model for someone not me to build.


----------



## trappedslider

It's done, it's a WWII German Hanomag 1/35 scale 



Spoiler


----------



## megamania

Ifeel the need to put a Captain America and Bucky heroclix in it for show


----------



## megamania

Just returned from the store.   Shelves are starting to recover.  No TP but I did get the last of the Paper Towels


----------



## Aeson

Years ago in the 2nd ed days I came up with a spell that stored thoughts. I based it on the idiom that if you go back to last place you had the thought you'd remember it.

 This is the effect:
You choose a thought you want to use. Cast the spell and the thought fills a vessel where it can be stored.  Others can interact with the vessel and obtain the thought.


----------



## Aeson

The lore I'm coming up with for the spell.
My wizard has a maxed out INT. He know even a being with his beyond supernatural intellect will eventually want to know more. He developed a spell that would allow him to store thoughts. Instead of writing it down, the thought would be stored in some kind of vessel like a gem or glass sphere.  This way he can access it much faster than reading.  

I suppose spells could be stored the same way. You can then throw it like a spell grenade.


----------



## megamania

Spells or messages to be found


----------



## Aeson

That's a thought.  Like a message in a bottle.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“If I could put mind in a bottle...“


----------



## megamania

However isn't there a spell that does this already from the school of illusion?  Triggered image or something of the sort.


----------



## Aeson

There could be something from a more recent edition but at the time I don't think so.


----------



## Aeson

You've probably seen this poster before.





It's supposed to be Rick riding on I85 into Atlanta, but I85 doesn't enter the city there. This is what really looks like. Check out all the changes they made.


----------



## Aeson

Marvel's New Warriors....I'm not.....urm.....I'm speechless...wtf


----------



## megamania

Too much


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What did they screw up?


----------



## megamania

The ENTIRE team is basedon social minorities including a brother sister whom are drawn to beunclear which is male and which is female.  Its.... unsettling.

To me.... too much.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Scott DeWar

off work for two weeks by mandatory word of government (the mayor) for flattening the covid-19 curve flattening. Nashville at its blahest.  Work is paying half pay out of pocket for the factory.


----------



## megamania

Daughter is out of work until otherwise told to return due to the restaurant closeing.  My son and son in law are out of work because mother nature is so screwed up.  Maple isn't running correctly.

Only the wife is working and that is in a nursing / rehab place which makes me nervous.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson, those two pics of Atlanta have size disparity. The buildings in the background are larger in the first one because it was taken closer to the city core from something like a cherry picker basket.

This is just my observation.


----------



## Aeson

My intent was to show how different Freedom Parkway is from Interstate 85. And to show there is no MARTA train rail in the area. Also some of the closer buildings were changed.


----------



## trappedslider

the photo for Rick's ride was taken from The Jackson Street Bridge










						The Walking Dead - Rob on Location Filming Locations
					

Read about the Riverwood Studios and other locations used to film The Walking Dead. Filming is based in Senoia, just south of Atlanta.




					robonlocation.com
				






Aeson said:


> My intent was to show how different Freedom Parkway is from Interstate 85. And to show there is no MARTA train rail in the area. Also some of the closer buildings were changed.




So,you're intent was to show that they digitally altered the area?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How not to not be seen:


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> the photo for Rick's ride was taken from The Jackson Street Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - Rob on Location Filming Locations
> 
> 
> Read about the Riverwood Studios and other locations used to film The Walking Dead. Filming is based in Senoia, just south of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robonlocation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,you're intent was to show that they digitally altered the area?



Yes


----------



## Aeson

I suspected the Governor would issue a shelter in place order, so while I was out I bought some essentials; M&Ms and store brand Oreos. Luckily he did not issue the order....yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

don't forget the cheetos!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> don't forget the cheetos!



Got those already.


----------



## Aeson

The part about this I hate the most; all the preppers saying * cough * I told * choke * you so. * wheeze*


----------



## trappedslider

I'm gonna start on this kit next 



Spoiler





[/spoiler


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hm!  That’s an armored vehicle I don’t know that well.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> don't forget the cheetos!




mmmmmmm Cheetos


----------



## Aeson

This got a little scary. We're expecting to get something that gives us permission to be on the roads. I'm picturing East German checkpoints "Papers, please." Never in a million years did I see this in this country.


----------



## megamania

2020 will live on in infamy


----------



## Aeson

I am an Essential Critical Infrastructure Worker.


----------



## megamania

Feel like we should be playing Paranoia "Are you happy Citizen?"


----------



## megamania

Shouldn't our tax money make us all critical?


----------



## megamania

sigh....furnace is breaking.  Uncertain if the repairman will come since its still running but only at 70% power.

TV is turned off.....can't pay them.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> sigh....furnace is breaking.  Uncertain if the repairman will come since its still running but only at 70% power.
> 
> TV is turned off.....can't pay them.



"I'm givin ya all she's got, Captain"


----------



## Aeson

I didn't think a paperboy would be critical, but I'm thankful I am. It means I get to keep working as long as I don't get sick.

Monday and Tuesday Bailey and Southside talked to a woman with COVID-19. She talks about being isolated in her own home from her wife and two children. It's around the 2 hour mark on the podcast. If you're interested in listening. It's actually pretty good in my opinion. Listening to her while she struggles to breathe and coughing is kind of heartbreaking.


----------



## megamania

Vermont has joined the ranks of States that say "STAY.  SIT. Good Boo-Boo."


----------



## Scott DeWar

that's ruff.


----------



## megamania

Especially when I am in the mood for a Turkey and Bacon Sub


----------



## megamania

Need some additional humor here


----------



## Aeson

i found out this morning the meeting scheduled for Thursday night is to tell us the paper is going from 7 days a week to 5 days a week. I actually deliver two papers. The other one is already 3 days a week. If the new schedule is not on the same nights I'll have to work one night when others will not. My guess is they'll drop the Monday paper and combine Sat/Sun into a Saturday paper like the other one I deliver. So soon I'll go from 7 to 5 nights a week. It means less pay, but on the other hand, I'll save money and time. Not having a day off has been getting to me. Maybe this will help.


----------



## trappedslider

How easily a pandemic can start.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone else think Thanos snapped his finger?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah...but he may be drumming his fingers on his desk...


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now for something completely different:


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah...but he may be drumming his fingers on his desk...



At home, I hope. Leave it to a super villain to break quarantine.


----------



## Aeson

Are other countries providing some kind of financial assistance like the US to their citizens? I heard them talking on BBC radio about the stimulus package here but didn't hear anything about one in the UK. Had it not reached that point there?


----------



## CleverNickName

This came up in my song rotation.  I nominate it as "Official Song of the Covid-19 Pandemic".


----------



## megamania

In China they offer Smackdowns


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> This came up in my song rotation.  I nominate it as "Official Song of the Covid-19 Pandemic".



There are MANY songs out there that are pandemic appropriate to some degree or another.  “Down With The Sickness” by Disturbed has apparently re-charted.

OTOH, I’m partial to The Specials’ “Ghost Town.”


----------



## Aeson

I realize in time things will go back to close to it was like before COVID-19,  but in the meantime I'm amazed at how people are working to make things better and working to fill needs. Breweries are making sanitizers. Other companies making other things they don't normally make to help.

Here in Atlanta the local broadcasters are airing a program where they're working together to provide information and interviews.  Normally they're competing with each other.

Humans can, in times of great need,  come together. I'd like to see it more often, but I'll take what I can.


----------



## Aeson

Jumping out of a plane is not an activity,  it's a bet you make with gravity.


----------



## megamania

But why jump out of a perfectly good airplane?


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> But why jump out of a perfectly good airplane?



I always wondered about that. As I was in the air force, I find jumping out of perfectly good arcraft to be heresy and blasphamy!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As I am scared poopless of heights, I find jumping out of perfectly good arcraft to be utter insanity!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that's reasonable.


----------



## Aeson

Does the plane have to be perfectly good? How about just ok? At what point do you say "this might be the right time to jump"?


----------



## megamania

Fire.  I'm guessing fire.


----------



## Scott DeWar

or a wing or two may have fallen off .. .. ..jus' sa'n


----------



## Blackrat

As a navy man myself, I’ve always said why step a foot in an airplane in the first place. A ship will take you where you need to go, and you get an adventure on the side.


----------



## Scott DeWar

of course, a ship can get a hole in the hull .. .. ..


----------



## megamania

glub glub glub


----------



## Scott DeWar

mid air and mid ocean are equally hostile environs.


----------



## megamania

………………………………………………………………….

mid outer space is bad also


----------



## CleverNickName

Mid Earth is kind of a mess also.


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> of course, a ship can get a hole in the hull .. .. ..



As I said, you get an adventure on the side


----------



## Aeson

You know how disappointed I was when I did an image search of Finnish navy, and didn't find a single picture of long boats, swords, or men in horny helmets?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Try searching for their merchant marines or coast guard instead.


----------



## Aeson

Are you up to some jackassery?


----------



## Aeson

BTW  _cough_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Blackrat

Well, yeah, technically I was not actually in the navy, I was a coastal jaeger, but it is a branch under the navy... And the horned helmets are historically inaccurate. Drinking from the skulls of your enemies is accurate though.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, yeah, technically I was not actually in the navy, I was a coastal jaeger, but it is a branch under the navy... And the horned helmets are historically inaccurate. Drinking from the skulls of your enemies is accurate though.



Being in the navy was a hoax, and the helmets are fake news? Even if you paint yourself orange, you got my vote.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> And the horned helmets are historically inaccurate.



Knew that.


> Drinking from the skulls of your enemies is accurate though.



Did NOT know that!


----------



## Aeson

So yesterday I developed a cough. It was a lot in the morning but got better as the day went on. I think it's the pine pollen. It's crazy warm and I have to have the windows in my car open to deliver papers.  Right now, my eyes are dry. I'm coughing just a little. Breathing feels like something is on my chest. I probably inhaled a whole forest worth of pine pollen tonight.


----------



## megamania

Fever?


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Well, yeah, technically I was not actually in the navy, I was a coastal jaeger, but it is a branch under the navy... And the horned helmets are historically inaccurate. Drinking from the skulls of your enemies is accurate though.



You were a coastal jaeger? I was an urban jaeger. "Why I oughta.." _shakes fist in your general direction_ 

No, but seriously, we spent more time in the forest and indeed training alongside the coastal guys than we ever did inside urban areas.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Fever?



No. Just the cough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson, did you get any rain, yet?

edit: Never mind. the rain seems to have fallen out of that system.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> No. Just the cough.




Allergies more than likely


----------



## megamania

We got rain and gusts of wind dropping the air temp by 20-25 degrees


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think that might have been what we had last night.


----------



## trappedslider

I got bored and wrote the following :


Day whatever:

Hopefully writing this will keep my sane,so here we go. It's been about three or four months since this all started. We all mocked those who grabbed the TP,and then laughed about the store shelves being empty due to folks getting crazy. It's also been three weeks since the last time someone from government non-military spoke to the Nation. That was when Martial law was declared, followed by all over seas troops being brought home,along with giving all over sea Americans a deadline of 24 hours to get to the nearest embassy/consult or be left in whichever country they are in. Luckily, the power hasn't gone out or or at least it hasn't here. There's rumors from both coast that barges are being taken out to the oceans filled with bodies and then coming back empty. I still have enough food to last a few more weeks,but I may have to go and scavenge after my supply runs out. I haven't heard gun shots yet,just the occasional siren. I'll write more later if I can.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OTOH:


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I think that might have been what we had last night.



No rain. We have so much pollen it looks like a light snow fall. People leave tracks in it on the roads. I didn't even notice wind gusts here. It is a little cooler but still too warm for my liking. And humid.


----------



## trappedslider

In the mid-1970s, Sweden sold North Korea 1000 Volvos.  North Korea has never paid for them, making this "the biggest car theft in human history". The Swedish government continues to send twice-yearly invoices to Pyongyang for £200,000,000.


----------



## Scott DeWar

200 million British pounds? I thought Sweden uses Krona?


----------



## Aeson

The source he used is probably from UK, so it used pounds. Like here totals are often given in dollars.


----------



## trappedslider

I did another fictional diary :

Day 2:

I decided i'd keep count of the days by counting form when i started this diary,it seemed easier than anything else. The days sort of blend together at this point. I did hear a window break,so I looked out my front window and saw someone stealing a neighbor's car. I attempted to call 911,but all I got was an automated message about them being overwhelmed and what do to do if I suspect I have the virus. I don't even even know if the neighbors are still alive or what. I might attempt to go over there and check. I have been noticing that some websites are starting to turn into 401 errors. That's it for now.


----------



## Aeson

I listened to a new for me podcast last night. The Skeptic's Guide to the Universe. I found it very informative and interesting. The only cohost I'm familiar with is Cara Santa Maria, one of the hottest scientists I've ever seen. 









						The Skeptics Guide to the Universe
					

Weekly science podcast produced by the SGU Productions llc. Also provides blogs, forums, videos and resources.




					www.theskepticsguide.org


----------



## Blackrat

Another curious lore, shamelessly stolen from propably the same sourse as Trappedslider’s Volvo fact...

”In the 17th century, three impostors consecutively took the throne of Russia pretending to be the son of Ivan the Terrible. They are now known as False Dmitry I, II and III. There’s also a False Dmitry IV but he may not have actually existed, making him a False False Dmitry.”


----------



## trappedslider

I'm tempted to make this fictional diary it's own thread,but for now here's a new one.

Day 3:
I was going to go over to my neighbor's house to check on them but then I saw some military vehicles drive down my street from my window so I watched them instead. I'm not sure where they were heading to, but they did have at least four dump trucks with them. I'm pretty sure they were loaded with dead bodies. Before the media clamp down, they were saying that the virus seems to have mutated into a deadlier form. Twitter and other social sites have posted notices about outages due to power/server issues. Frankly, i'm surprised that the government hasn't attempted to shut them down, hell i'm not even sure if they can do that. My lights did flicker a bit, but I'm not that worry since I have solar and a storage system along a back up generator.



Spoiler: day 1



Day whatever:

Hopefully writing this will keep my sane,so here we go. It's been about three or four months since this all started. We all mocked those who grabbed the TP,and then laughed about the store shelves being empty due to folks getting crazy. It's also been three weeks since the last time someone from government non-military spoke to the Nation. That was when Martial law was declared, followed by all over seas troops being brought home,along with giving all over sea Americans a deadline of 24 hours to get to the nearest embassy/consult or be left in whichever country they are in. Luckily, the power hasn't gone out or or at least it hasn't here. There's rumors from both coast that barges are being taken out to the oceans filled with bodies and then coming back empty. I still have enough food to last a few more weeks,but I may have to go and scavenge after my supply runs out. I haven't heard gun shots yet,just the occasional siren. I'll write more later if I can.





Spoiler: day 2



Day 2:

I decided i'd keep count of the days by counting form when i started this diary,it seemed easier than anything else. The days sort of blend together at this point. I did hear a window break,so I looked out my front window and saw someone stealing a neighbor's car. I attempted to call 911,but all I got was an automated message about them being overwhelmed and what do to do if I suspect I have the virus. I don't even even know if the neighbors are still alive or what. I might attempt to go over there and check. I have been noticing that some websites are starting to turn into 401 errors. That's it for now.


----------



## megamania

Bring out tour dead!   Bring out your dead !


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Bring out tour dead!   Bring out your dead !



exactly what I thought!


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Bring out tour dead!   Bring out your dead !





Scott DeWar said:


> exactly what I thought!



But do like what I've written and do you think i should start it's own thread?


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> But do like what I've written and do you think i should start it's own thread?



Yes, no, or at least keep posting them here too if you do.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Bring out tour dead!   Bring out your dead !



Oh, I can't take him like that. It's against regulations.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Yes, no, or at least keep posting them here too if you do.



here at enworld or here in this thread?


----------



## Blackrat

In the Hive. I don’t want to follow up on too many threads


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> In the Hive. I don’t want to follow up on too many threads



In that case,i'll just sblock previous entries when i do a new one


----------



## Aeson

SARS, MERS, and Ebola sat around comparing numbers. Suddenly, out of nowhere, a wild COVID-19 appeared, and said "Hold my beer"


----------



## Aeson

A mayor of a town here in Georgia has rescinded the social distancing order. Too many people complained that the government shouldn't enforce medical recommendations. Also, he swore in 150 extra police to enforce the rule. Those same people complained the city was becoming a police state. 

Danny,  hit us with your best facepalm. This may be one of the biggest facepalm moments since Texas' Lt. Governor opened his cake hole last week.


----------



## megamania

I'm not Danny but....=Whap !=


----------



## megamania

I started something that noone following (because its me).  Weekly photos of NOT shaving through this Virus crap.  This is todays-


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I started something that noone following (because its me).  Weekly photos of NOT shaving through this Virus crap.  This is todays-



Not bad, though I think Scotty might win, by the last pic I’ve seen of him, and I can’t even remember when was the last time I shaved  I did cut my beard lenght to a 2-3 inches a couple of months back though, so I no longer look like Gandalf. But, screw the social norms, throw off your shackles and quit shaving alltogether!


----------



## megamania

That's over 6 weeks growth.....damned Scotish blood


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A mayor of a town here in Georgia has rescinded the social distancing order. Too many people complained that the government shouldn't enforce medical recommendations. Also, he swore in 150 extra police to enforce the rule. Those same people complained the city was becoming a police state.
> 
> Danny,  hit us with your best facepalm. This may be one of the biggest facepalm moments since Texas' Lt. Governor opened his cake hole last week.



Georgi’s Gov also just said that he just found out about asymptomatic transmission of Covid-19 in the last 24 hours.

Isn’t Atlanta, _the home of the CDC- _still in Georgia?  Haven‘t the Feds- as inept as they have been- called each of the governors a few times for coordinating briefings?


----------



## Aeson

I read that after my post. I'm not surprised. I hope they don't get us all killed.

On a positive note,  I found out my cousin's husband is out of the hospital. He's going to recover.


----------



## megamania

There will be a LOT of politicians (both sides) finding it hard to be re-elected next time


----------



## Aeson

From your mouth to FSM's ears. RAMEN!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> There will be a LOT of politicians (both sides) finding it hard to be re-elected next time



I wish it were so, but incumbents have an enormous advantage in elections.  People tend to selectively forget what their own representatives have done/not done, even as they can lay out a litany of grievous affronts by officials of other cities, counties, states, the federal level and even other countries.


----------



## megamania

But the severity / consequences of their decisions , regardless of reason is severe.  Lives literally have been lost due to inaction.

Sorry Grandma, trying to keep it clean.  Remember no hugs, touches and remain 6 feet away.
  We love you grandma- be safe


----------



## Aeson

Did anyone hear about the man driving a train off the rails near the USNS Mercy? Apparently, he was trying to bring a conspiracy theory into the light?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Not that I'm married or anything, but I _am_ one of those folks who doesn't suddenly have a lot of time on their hands.
I'm a warehouse/shipping worker for a pharmaceutical company  - we're essential... See, even though we're not actually making anything particularly important at the moment, we still have to show up for work - we ship stuff to Amazon sometimes, and Gods know, society would crumble if people couldn't get their fancy $30 toothpaste in 2 days with free shipping, lol.  (Insert eye roll smiley here.)


----------



## Aeson

If you'll recall my car tried to end its own life. After months in repair limbo and 2 heart transplants (because 1 engine blowing up wasn't enough. )the car is back home. I just got back from a test drive.


----------



## trappedslider

Day four:Well, I went over to my neighbor's house across the street,knocked a few times,pushed the door bell but no one answered. I then checked to see if the front door was locked. It was,so I went around back and found that they had been broken into. The door was opened a bit,so I walked in and was assaulted by the smell of death. I almost threw up.  After finding a wash cloth to hold to my nose in hopes of keeping the smell at bay I looked around for the source. I found Jim's body slumped against the wall next to the front door with several bullet holes in it and his tv and other electronics missing. While thinking back on the good times I had had with him, he made some killer ribs, I decided that I would head back to my house and find a better way to cover my face before looking for any supplies. Before I left back the way I came, I unlocked the front door and found a sink plug,so I plugged the empty kitchen sink up and filled it up. This was done so,i could come back with any empty bottle and fill them up with water before the water pressure stopped.  



Spoiler: Day 1



:

Hopefully writing this will keep my sane,so here we go. It's been about three or four months since this all started. We all mocked those who grabbed the TP,and then laughed about the store shelves being empty due to folks getting crazy. It's also been three weeks since the last time someone from government non-military spoke to the Nation. That was when Martial law was declared, followed by all over seas troops being brought home,along with giving all over sea Americans a deadline of 24 hours to get to the nearest embassy/consult or be left in whichever country they are in. Luckily, the power hasn't gone out or or at least it hasn't here. There's rumors from both coast that barges are being taken out to the oceans filled with bodies and then coming back empty. I still have enough food to last a few more weeks,but I may have to go and scavenge after my supply runs out. I haven't heard gun shots yet,just the occasional siren. I'll write more later if I can.






Spoiler: Day 2



:

I decided i'd keep count of the days by counting form when i started this diary,it seemed easier than anything else. The days sort of blend together at this point. I did hear a window break,so I looked out my front window and saw someone stealing a neighbor's car. I attempted to call 911,but all I got was an automated message about them being overwhelmed and what do to do if I suspect I have the virus. I don't even even know if the neighbors are still alive or what. I might attempt to go over there and check. I have been noticing that some websites are starting to turn into 401 errors. That's it for now.







Spoiler: Day 3



:
I was going to go over to my neighbor's house to check on them but then I saw some military vehicles drive down my street from my window so I watched t them instead. I'm not sure where they were heading to, but they did have at least four dump trucks with them. I'm pretty sure they were loaded with dead bodies. Before the media clamp down, they were saying that the virus seems to have mutated into a deadlier form. Twitter and other social sites have posted notices about outages due to power/server issues. Frankly, i'm surprised that the government hasn't attempted to shut them down, hell i'm not even sure if they can do that. My lights did flicker a bit, but I'm not that worry since I have solar and a storage system along a back up generator.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Did anyone hear about the man driving a train off the rails near the USNS Mercy? Apparently, he was trying to bring a conspiracy theory into the light?



Yep.


----------



## jonesy

Part five of Astartes. The guy making the series got his hacked channel back recently (and also re-uploaded part one which he says the hacker had messed up) and has now released what he calls "the end of this chapter" which sounds like there's hope for even more in the future.

Very cool.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Did anyone hear about the man driving a train off the rails near the USNS Mercy? Apparently, he was trying to bring a conspiracy theory into the light?




Yeah I was reading about.  My Sci-Fi background kicked in.  I envisioned something lab creature being smuggled in.   

I need a life.


----------



## megamania

Damn.  Now instead of a large white ship with red cross symbols I'm seeing a white duck with black x eyes stoned on something swimming into the bay with the train crashing through the parking lots with John Corner yelling.

Again-  I need a life.


----------



## trappedslider

Are any of you guys knowledgeable about plumbing and related stuff? I'm looking at water pressure and if it can gradually lower or of it's a on/off type of thing for my fictional diary.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Normally ,  in a hydrolic system the static, level condition is the same water pressure at all points of the closed system. 

Having said that, I would have to add the point after a pressure regulator would then be a new closed system as it has its own presssure levels and rate of flow.

I offer this as my expiriance:  As an electrician, I had the duty to connect  a fire suppression system to an alarm box from the water pressure sensors. A condition that was not anticipated was that the pressure was at 130  or 150 psi (been too long ago) and the alarm triggers at 30 psi. The pressure had to reduce to a level below 30 psi which would normally not be a problem, except gravity also has an effect. the 3-plex was at the bottom of a his which allowed  the effect of gravity to become a factor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well...POOP!

We have a leak under our slab. Like the one from @5 years ago, it’s a hot water pipe under the middle of the house. We can’t do anything about it just yet because THIS one is under our utility room, which houses our washer, dryer...and 2nd fridge. That fridge is an integral part of our pandemic stockpile.

And because of the lockdown, we might not be able to go to a laundromat (probably closed), hotel, or kennel the dogs while the work is being done. Not to mention the whole shopping to replace the tile that would be needed to start the post-leak repair reflooring.

Still, better THIS cross to bear than someone “gettin’ the ‘Rona.”

(Always, always, always counting the blessings.)


----------



## Aeson

“gettin’ the ‘Rona.”
Should be on a tee shirt.

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can resolve it soon. Are hotels shut down? If not they may be grateful and offer deep discounts if you stay. Laundromats should be open. They could limit occupancy. Getting it all done will require more working the phone than normal, but could be done, I would think.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’ll see.  Just got the news shortly before posting my kvetch, so haven’t had a lot of time to look around. 

Not that we’re in a big hurry.  Even though the leak is no joke and needs to be taken care of, it’s going to take us a lot of time to eat down the stuff in the fridge & freezer.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> Are any of you guys knowledgeable about plumbing and related stuff? I'm looking at water pressure and if it can gradually lower or of it's a on/off type of thing for my fictional diary.



You mean like the pressure from your shower or faucets if a reservoir fails? It really depends where the water comes from, but for practical purposes the pressure dies pretty quick. If it is a water tower, the pressure does go down gradually, but it still happens within minutes when the tower is empty. You won’t really notice the pressure drop until the tower empties. If it is pumped, the pressure dies as soon as the pumps die.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’ll see.  Just got the news shortly before posting my kvetch, so haven’t had a lot of time to look around.
> 
> Not that we’re in a big hurry.  Even though the leak is no joke and needs to be taken care of, it’s going to take us a lot of time to eat down the stuff in the fridge & freezer.



This could be an interesting thing to follow. We'll get to see the impact of the pandemic in another aspect of life few think of. A lesson for us all. I hate that it's happening to you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“For want of a nail, the war was lost.”

People don’t think of their cities as ecosystems, and what that REALLY means.  Every once in a while, we get reminders about how interconnected we all are, but we quickly forget.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well...POOP!
> 
> We have a leak under our slab. Like the one from @5 years ago, it’s a hot water pipe under the middle of the house. We can’t do anything about it just yet because THIS one is under our utility room, which houses our washer, dryer...and 2nd fridge. That fridge is an integral part of our pandemic stockpile.
> 
> And because of the lockdown, we might not be able to go to a laundromat (probably closed), hotel, or kennel the dogs while the work is being done. Not to mention the whole shopping to replace the tile that would be needed to start the post-leak repair reflooring.
> 
> Still, better THIS cross to bear than someone “gettin’ the ‘Rona.”
> 
> (Always, always, always counting the blessings.)



We nhave a few laundromats that are counted as Essential and open 24/7


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “For want of a nail, the war was lost.”
> 
> People don’t think of their cities as ecosystems, and what that REALLY means.  Every once in a while, we get reminders about how interconnected we all are, but we quickly forget.



It's a fine line between parasitic and symbiotic. Many strive for a symbiotic relationship, but some want more than their share. It throws off the balance. Parity is hard to achieve, because so many think they're superior. The needs of the many.....gets thrown out the window in times of panic. 

One day we will find that balance. We'll find parity. I don't think you'll have to give up individuality or freedom to achieve it. That's one fear that holds many back.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there was TP on the shelf today!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not in either of the groceries I hit today.


----------



## trappedslider

Day five:Well, I took a large gym bag with me back to Jim's house. I covered my mouth and nose with a bandanna. I wait till dark before making my trip. I didn't brother with a flash light just in case anyone else was watching. Jim had a full pantry of canned goods,things like soups,vegetables etc. I grabbed as much as I could fit in the bag before looking around the rest of his house making a mental list of what to grab on my next trip. I found the downstairs door locked,which puzzled me since it was his game room/man cave from when he was married. I wondered where the key was and what was down there that required the door to be locked. I'll have to risk a trip during the day and look around for the key.



Spoiler: Day 1



:

Hopefully writing this will keep my sane,so here we go. It's been about three or four months since this all started. We all mocked those who grabbed the TP,and then laughed about the store shelves being empty due to folks getting crazy. It's also been three weeks since the last time someone from government non-military spoke to the Nation. That was when Martial law was declared, followed by all over seas troops being brought home,along with giving all over sea Americans a deadline of 24 hours to get to the nearest embassy/consult or be left in whichever country they are in. Luckily, the power hasn't gone out or or at least it hasn't here. There's rumors from both coast that barges are being taken out to the oceans filled with bodies and then coming back empty. I still have enough food to last a few more weeks,but I may have to go and scavenge after my supply runs out. I haven't heard gun shots yet,just the occasional siren. I'll write more later if I can.






Spoiler: Day 2



:

I decided i'd keep count of the days by counting form when i started this diary,it seemed easier than anything else. The days sort of blend together at this point. I did hear a window break,so I looked out my front window and saw someone stealing a neighbor's car. I attempted to call 911,but all I got was an automated message about them being overwhelmed and what do to do if I suspect I have the virus. I don't even even know if the neighbors are still alive or what. I might attempt to go over there and check. I have been noticing that some websites are starting to turn into 401 errors. That's it for now.







Spoiler: Day 3



:
I was going to go over to my neighbor's house to check on them but then I saw some military vehicles drive down my street from my window so I watched t them instead. I'm not sure where they were heading to, but they did have at least four dump trucks with them. I'm pretty sure they were loaded with dead bodies. Before the media clamp down, they were saying that the virus seems to have mutated into a deadlier form. Twitter and other social sites have posted notices about outages due to power/server issues. Frankly, i'm surprised that the government hasn't attempted to shut them down, hell i'm not even sure if they can do that. My lights did flicker a bit, but I'm not that worry since I have solar and a storage system along a back up generator.






Spoiler: Day four:



Well, I went over to my neighbor's house across the street,knocked a few times,pushed the door bell but no one answered. I then checked to see if the front door was locked. It was,so I went around back and found that they had been broken into. The door was opened a bit,so I walked in and was assaulted by the smell of death. I almost threw up.  After finding a wash cloth to hold to my nose in hopes of keeping the smell at bay I looked around for the source. I found Jim's body slumped against the wall next to the front door with several bullet holes in it and his tv and other electronics missing. While thinking back on the good times I had had with him, he made some killer ribs, I decided that I would head back to my house and find a better way to cover my face before looking for any supplies. Before I left back the way I came, I unlocked the front door and found a sink plug,so I plugged the empty kitchen sink up and filled it up. This was done so,i could come back with any empty bottle and fill them up with water before the water pressure stopped.


----------



## megamania

Pain is getting worse and the steriods are not working.   Doctors are coming up with whatever excuses they can to avoid contact.

This sucks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here ya go, this may help .. .. ..

hands an e*bottle of dos XX

they were out of Corona.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Mad_Jack

Found out that Honor Blackman passed away... RIP Pussy Galore and Mrs. Cathy Gale from _The Avengers_. 


Also came home from work today to find my neighbor-diagonally-across-the-street's family gathered together out in his front yard. Thought they might be having a birthday party or something, but then one of the kid's wives came over to tell me that the old guy had been given last rites and brought home to be with family. He went into the hospital for four days with pneumonia, but there was nothing more they could do for him so they sent him home.

 I've literally known that guy my entire life... His kids were ten or twelve years older than me, but I watched his grandkids grow up from the time they were born (one of his granddaughters was almost born in our swimming pool) and now one of the branddaughters is 30 and getting married in September. We weren't close or anything (he's five years older than my dad), but we waved across the street at each other, he'd ask how my old man was doing, we'd borrow tools from each other, and sometimes in the winters when I'd be getting ready to go out and shovel the driveway I'd see him out there on his little tractor plowing it for me, or I'd go over there when his wife was shovelling the sidewalk and clear it for her.
Dammit, I liked that old guy.
I called my father to let him know, but he wasn't picking up so I left a message.


----------



## Aeson

Pneumonia is treatable. It's odd they sent him home. Did he request it? I've also heard stories of others being left to live or die to deal with COVID-19 patients. Could that be the case here? 

That being said, I feel for you and his family.


----------



## trappedslider

Day six: So, I went back during the day with a rolling suitcase. I filled it up with more stuff from his kitchen including two manual can-openers ( I have one,but you can always have a spare). Then I grudgingly looked through Jim's pockets (ick ick ick dead guy) but he didn't have his keys or even his wallet on him. I looked on the bookcase by the door and found a bowl that had his keys and wallet,I grabbed the keys and went to the basement door and after 3 keys I found one that worked. The door opened into darkness,so I reached for the switch and turned the light on and went down. Once I reached the bottom, I looked around letting the memories come back to me as my eyes lingered on his custom made poker table, honestly the only custom part were the cup holders he had made. ( I once won $150 with a full house).  After looking away from the table to the far corner, I noticed a book case pulled away from the wall and walked over to it, It had been covering a small door, that I opened revealing a crawlspace. In side the crawlspace were several Items,so I started pulling them out. It looked like Jim had stored a few guns and ammo,along with a large hiking bag that was heavy and must have been filled. There was also a smaller bag. I guess Jim had bought the guns before everything hit the fan. I took everything up stairs and laid it all down next to the door,I figured I would need to make to two trips to get everything back to my house. First, I looked around to make sure no one was watching before I started.

Once I got everything back to my house, I decided to see if there was anything worth while on TV. The channels,at least those that didn't show the technical difficulties image,had all been broadcasting the same messages saying about the nation wide curfew,staying in doors unless it's an emergency, the phone you were supposed to call if you or someone who lives with you came down with the bug but now there appeared to be a news conference of some kind. The banner said the person speaking was General Edwards the commander for Northern Commander meaning he was in charge until Martial law was lifted. He naturally denied the rumors regarding barges filled with the dead being taken out to sea, along with the rumors regarding burning bodies. A new thing he denied was that the bug was created here in the U.S. He further reminded everyone that looters would be shoot on sight and any curfew violators would be placed in detention centers. He also said that a cure was in the works,and would be shipped out soon, at that point I turned off the tv and attempted to surf the web. Even more sites came up as a not found page.






Spoiler: Day 1



:

Hopefully writing this will keep my sane,so here we go. It's been about three or four months since this all started. We all mocked those who grabbed the TP,and then laughed about the store shelves being empty due to folks getting crazy. It's also been three weeks since the last time someone from government non-military spoke to the Nation. That was when Martial law was declared, followed by all over seas troops being brought home,along with giving all over sea Americans a deadline of 24 hours to get to the nearest embassy/consult or be left in whichever country they are in. Luckily, the power hasn't gone out or or at least it hasn't here. There's rumors from both coast that barges are being taken out to the oceans filled with bodies and then coming back empty. I still have enough food to last a few more weeks,but I may have to go and scavenge after my supply runs out. I haven't heard gun shots yet,just the occasional siren. I'll write more later if I can.






Spoiler: Day 2



:

I decided i'd keep count of the days by counting form when i started this diary,it seemed easier than anything else. The days sort of blend together at this point. I did hear a window break,so I looked out my front window and saw someone stealing a neighbor's car. I attempted to call 911,but all I got was an automated message about them being overwhelmed and what do to do if I suspect I have the virus. I don't even even know if the neighbors are still alive or what. I might attempt to go over there and check. I have been noticing that some websites are starting to turn into 401 errors. That's it for now.







Spoiler: Day 3



:
I was going to go over to my neighbor's house to check on them but then I saw some military vehicles drive down my street from my window so I watched t them instead. I'm not sure where they were heading to, but they did have at least four dump trucks with them. I'm pretty sure they were loaded with dead bodies. Before the media clamp down, they were saying that the virus seems to have mutated into a deadlier form. Twitter and other social sites have posted notices about outages due to power/server issues. Frankly, i'm surprised that the government hasn't attempted to shut them down, hell i'm not even sure if they can do that. My lights did flicker a bit, but I'm not that worry since I have solar and a storage system along a back up generator.






Spoiler: Day four:



Well, I went over to my neighbor's house across the street,knocked a few times,pushed the door bell but no one answered. I then checked to see if the front door was locked. It was,so I went around back and found that they had been broken into. The door was opened a bit,so I walked in and was assaulted by the smell of death. I almost threw up.  After finding a wash cloth to hold to my nose in hopes of keeping the smell at bay I looked around for the source. I found Jim's body slumped against the wall next to the front door with several bullet holes in it and his tv and other electronics missing. While thinking back on the good times I had had with him, he made some killer ribs, I decided that I would head back to my house and find a better way to cover my face before looking for any supplies. Before I left back the way I came, I unlocked the front door and found a sink plug,so I plugged the empty kitchen sink up and filled it up. This was done so,i could come back with any empty bottle and fill them up with water before the water pressure stopped.





Spoiler: Day five



:Well, I took a large gym bag with me back to Jim's house. I covered my mouth and nose with a bandanna. I wait till dark before making my trip. I didn't brother with a flash light just in case anyone else was watching. Jim had a full pantry of canned goods,things like soups,vegetables etc. I grabbed as much as I could fit in the bag before looking around the rest of his house making a mental list of what to grab on my next trip. I found the downstairs door locked,which puzzled me since it was his game room/man cave from when he was married. I wondered where the key was and what was down there that required the door to be locked. I'll have to risk a trip during the day and look around for the key.


----------



## Aeson

I've practiced social distancing for most of my life. 6 feet is the minimum distance women tell me to stay away from them.


----------



## trappedslider

a restraining order is just court ordered social distancing


----------



## Blackrat

So, this bit of statistics is going around at the moment:


----------



## trappedslider

oh great now the zombies...


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> oh great now the zombies...



Aye, so it begins...


----------



## megamania

At least we know how to deal with Zombies.


----------



## Aeson

Turn them into bread and serve them with wine?


----------



## megamania

Hansel & Gretel recipes?


----------



## Aeson

On my routes I've seen a lot of drawings in chalk on the streets. Some of it looks really good. Some have happy sayings. I saw a very well done fish in a 55+ community. I wonder if grandkids were visiting or grandma got bored.


----------



## Aeson

A thought related to that last post. Today I saw kids outside playing.  The chalk and bikes I see at night is proof as well. I'm glad kids are getting to be kids during this and still getting to play. So many adults are losing their minds. I haven't heard any discussions on how this is affecting kids except they're bored. Hopefully they're not as fearful as their parents. They have their whole lives ahead to be afraid. This is a time to play. Honestly,  I think more adults could use more play time right now. Don't be reckless but enjoy your time. If you get sick you're going to wish you had that time back.
My cousin's husband is at home but walking a short distance is a struggle. His lungs are damaged. He may never fully recover.

And I found out they got it at church. A state politician had visited the church and it's believed he's patient zero for that outbreak. It was news for a time. He had visited a lot of places all over the state.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Those long-term prognoses are actually what worries me most.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Those long-term prognoses are actually what worries me most.



I'm trying to stay hopeful that it's not permanent like many say. It may take some longer than others to recover. He's in his mid 40s. He might be ok in the long run. My cousin and their daughter are not having the same issues but their cases were milder, and didn't require hospitalization.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Does he have other health issues?


----------



## Aeson

I don't think so. It could be too early to say right now. Then again, I'm getting piecemeal updates here and there.


----------



## Aeson

A podcast called Cognitive Dissonance had an interview with a Brazilian microbiologist about hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine. 

Warning; they're not journalists. They're leftist loudmouths with a podcast. lol I think they're funny. The interview was good though. She explained the medications well, and why it might not be a good idea to push them. If you listen to it, and I recommend you do, hang around for their vulgarity for charity.  It's a roast of people submitted by people making donations. Very funny.


----------



## Aeson

I just had someone not on the internet, an actual living person, tell me this is a bioweapon from China. She said she's waiting for them to bomb China. She asked what do you think of that? I said I think your tinfoil hat is on too tight. She said no it's not.


----------



## megamania

Been informed by wife she can be fired for my saying this so..... forget.  Look into the bright light and think happy thoughts


----------



## Blackrat

Need to share this:




It’s the memes that keeps us alive anymore...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson, you may not know this about me, but at age 48 I survive 6 hours on untreated septic shock from a 2 inch perforatin in my colon, complicated by double pneumonia. I am doing purdy darn well right now.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Aeson, you may not know this about me, but at age 48 I survive 6 hours on untreated septic shock from a 2 inch perforatin in my colon, complicated by double pneumonia. I am doing purdy darn well right now.



I was not aware. I'm glad you're doing well. 
Doesn't that support what I was saying? Pneumonia is treatable and survivable. I just wondered, out loud, if there was more to it. Obviously,  it's really none of my business.


----------



## trappedslider

Day seven: Well it's been a week since I started this whatever you wanna call,a diary,journal,log of the end? I don't know.  I figured I would take this chance and look back on how this supposedly all started. It started on the east coast,and everyone just figured it was a tougher than normal version of the seasonal flu,but it wasn't till there was a spike in cases in Denver that people decided that was something was different about this and that's when it got named Denver flu. The spike was the fact that at some point between the coast and Denver,it got deadlier and the bodies started piling up faster than could be handled. At that point the government told folks to stay home,don't go anywhere, just like they had with Covid-19. But by that point it was too late. Folks started evacuating the cities,looting the stores,I even remember a brief mention of some sort of riot on a college campus,but that was attributed to sports fans. 

A quick look through everything I garbed from Jim,showed that I was now the owner of three handguns,a few rifles of various types,and ammo for all of them. The hiking bag had about a week's worth of food,along with a single person tent and assorted camping gear. The smaller bag had a camping stove and fuel for it,along with matches and flint. There was also a map of the nearby state forest
 with a spot marked. I guess Jim had planned to bug out. Maybe,I'll do the same.



Spoiler: Day 1



:

Hopefully writing this will keep my sane,so here we go. It's been about three or four months since this all started. We all mocked those who grabbed the TP,and then laughed about the store shelves being empty due to folks getting crazy. It's also been three weeks since the last time someone from government non-military spoke to the Nation. That was when Martial law was declared, followed by all over seas troops being brought home,along with giving all over sea Americans a deadline of 24 hours to get to the nearest embassy/consult or be left in whichever country they are in. Luckily, the power hasn't gone out or or at least it hasn't here. There's rumors from both coast that barges are being taken out to the oceans filled with bodies and then coming back empty. I still have enough food to last a few more weeks,but I may have to go and scavenge after my supply runs out. I haven't heard gun shots yet,just the occasional siren. I'll write more later if I can.






Spoiler: Day 2



:

I decided i'd keep count of the days by counting form when i started this diary,it seemed easier than anything else. The days sort of blend together at this point. I did hear a window break,so I looked out my front window and saw someone stealing a neighbor's car. I attempted to call 911,but all I got was an automated message about them being overwhelmed and what do to do if I suspect I have the virus. I don't even even know if the neighbors are still alive or what. I might attempt to go over there and check. I have been noticing that some websites are starting to turn into 401 errors. That's it for now.







Spoiler: Day 3



:
I was going to go over to my neighbor's house to check on them but then I saw some military vehicles drive down my street from my window so I watched t them instead. I'm not sure where they were heading to, but they did have at least four dump trucks with them. I'm pretty sure they were loaded with dead bodies. Before the media clamp down, they were saying that the virus seems to have mutated into a deadlier form. Twitter and other social sites have posted notices about outages due to power/server issues. Frankly, i'm surprised that the government hasn't attempted to shut them down, hell i'm not even sure if they can do that. My lights did flicker a bit, but I'm not that worry since I have solar and a storage system along a back up generator.






Spoiler: Day four:



Well, I went over to my neighbor's house across the street,knocked a few times,pushed the door bell but no one answered. I then checked to see if the front door was locked. It was,so I went around back and found that they had been broken into. The door was opened a bit,so I walked in and was assaulted by the smell of death. I almost threw up.  After finding a wash cloth to hold to my nose in hopes of keeping the smell at bay I looked around for the source. I found Jim's body slumped against the wall next to the front door with several bullet holes in it and his tv and other electronics missing. While thinking back on the good times I had had with him, he made some killer ribs, I decided that I would head back to my house and find a better way to cover my face before looking for any supplies. Before I left back the way I came, I unlocked the front door and found a sink plug,so I plugged the empty kitchen sink up and filled it up. This was done so,i could come back with any empty bottle and fill them up with water before the water pressure stopped.





Spoiler: Day five



:Well, I took a large gym bag with me back to Jim's house. I covered my mouth and nose with a bandanna. I wait till dark before making my trip. I didn't brother with a flash light just in case anyone else was watching. Jim had a full pantry of canned goods,things like soups,vegetables etc. I grabbed as much as I could fit in the bag before looking around the rest of his house making a mental list of what to grab on my next trip. I found the downstairs door locked,which puzzled me since it was his game room/man cave from when he was married. I wondered where the key was and what was down there that required the door to be locked. I'll have to risk a trip during the day and look around for the key.





Spoiler: Day six



So, I went back during the day with a rolling suitcase. I filled it up with more stuff from his kitchen including two manual can-openers ( I have one,but you can always have a spare). Then I grudgingly looked through Jim's pockets (ick ick ick dead guy) but he didn't have his keys or even his wallet on him. I looked on the bookcase by the door and found a bowl that had his keys and wallet,I grabbed the keys and went to the basement door and after 3 keys I found one that worked. The door opened into darkness,so I reached for the switch and turned the light on and went down. Once I reached the bottom, I looked around letting the memories come back to me as my eyes lingered on his custom made poker table, honestly the only custom part were the cup holders he had made. ( I once won $150 with a full house).  After looking away from the table to the far corner, I noticed a book case pulled away from the wall and walked over to it, It had been covering a small door, that I opened revealing a crawlspace. In side the crawlspace were several Items,so I started pulling them out. It looked like Jim had stored a few guns and ammo,along with a large hiking bag that was heavy and must have been filled. There was also a smaller bag. I guess Jim had bought the guns before everything hit the fan. I took everything up stairs and laid it all down next to the door,I figured I would need to make to two trips to get everything back to my house. First, I looked around to make sure no one was watching before I started.

Once I got everything back to my house, I decided to see if there was anything worth while on TV. The channels,at least those that didn't show the technical difficulties image,had all been broadcasting the same messages saying about the nation wide curfew,staying in doors unless it's an emergency, the phone you were supposed to call if you or someone who lives with you came down with the bug but now there appeared to be a news conference of some kind. The banner said the person speaking was General Edwards the commander for Northern Command meaning he was in charge until Martial law was lifted. He naturally denied the rumors regarding barges filled with the dead being taken out to sea, along with the rumors regarding burning bodies. A new thing he denied was that the bug was created here in the U.S. He further reminded everyone that looters would be shoot on sight and any curfew violators would be placed in detention centers. He also said that a cure was in the works,and would be shipped out soon, at that point I turned off the tv and attempted to surf the web. Even more sites came up as a not found page.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had a Nurse tell me I had the best pipe he's seen. I use to smoke and then the double P thing. I survived quite well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I was not aware. I'm glad you're doing well.
> Doesn't that support what I was saying? Pneumonia is treatable and survivable. I just wondered, out loud, if there was more to it. Obviously,  it's really none of my business.



It is treatable and survivable...and it can also kill you, even if treated.


----------



## Aeson

If I must suffer with this song stuck in my head, I shan't suffer alone.

Behold! Your earworm!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m immune to that one.


----------



## trappedslider

1/35 scale matilda mark III/IV basecoat



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m immune to that one.



No one is immune to Freddie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What I mean is, that one won’t become an earworm for me.  I’m more likely to have Flash Gordon playing on my inner loop.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Every thing I went through, I should nolt have survived, but the pneumonia is survivable.

In other news, I got a call from work for yet another week of ferlow


----------



## Aeson

Government: We recommend you stay home to protect yourself and others.

Some Americans: A 250 year old piece of paper says I don't have to. So PFFFFTT!!!

Me: I don't understand some people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Government: We recommend you stay home to protect yourself and others.
> 
> Some Americans: A 250 year old piece of paper says I don't have to. So PFFFFTT!!!
> 
> Me: I don't understand some people.



It’s like they don’t understand teamwork and self sacrifice for the greater good.  It would probably make their WW1 & WW2 era relatives quite disappointed.


----------



## megamania

As a country we have grown soft and it will eventually be our downfall


----------



## Aeson

My first night off since I started my job last June, and I have to shelter in place. I'm thinking about looking into an online game to join.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've often compared the current state of the US with the last days of the Roman Empire...

Also, because I'm bored (and have art programs, lol)...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had a case of corona once,but I drank it all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I've often compared the current state of the US with the last days of the Roman Empire...




So does my Mom, probably for VERY different reasons.

...’cause she’s been saying that for decades.


----------



## Aeson

And decades from now they'll still be saying it.


----------



## Aeson

Spoiler: NSFW: Language (George Carlin)


----------



## Aeson

What did Hubble see on your birthday?








						What Did Hubble See on Your Birthday?
					

NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




					www.nasa.gov
				




This is what I got. Nifty.


----------



## trappedslider

And it's done 



Spoiler



















 it's a matilda mark III/IV


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I don't have a 3d printer...yet. I want one. I'm looking at this bundle thinking I might get one soon. Is it worth it to get the bundle even if it takes some time to get the printer? 









						Humble 3D Printable Dungeons & Dragon Lairs Terrain Bundle
					

Pay what you want for a bundle of 3D models and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## trappedslider

I'll try to get better pictures of the Matilda, but in the meantime here's my next build



Spoiler


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I don't have a 3d printer...yet. I want one. I'm looking at this bundle thinking I might get one soon. Is it worth it to get the bundle even if it takes some time to get the printer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humble 3D Printable Dungeons & Dragon Lairs Terrain Bundle
> 
> 
> Pay what you want for a bundle of 3D models and support charity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.humblebundle.com



I wouldn’t.  

Like any other tech, standards change over time...sometimes with alarming speed. The deal you get today may be obsolete or even incompatible wither the printer you buy months from now.


----------



## Aeson

People are destroying 5e books because they think it causes COVID-19.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> People are destroying 5e books because they think it causes COVID-19.



Now you are just pulling a prank on us? I can believe the stupidity of those believing 5g networks are to blame, but I can not believe why anyone thinks some random gaming books are to blame...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Now you are just pulling a prank on us? I can believe the stupidity of those believing 5g networks are to blame, but I can not believe why anyone thinks some random gaming books are to blame...



5g? Wait....whaaaat?
* checks notes*
Man. Did I read that wrong.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not more then 20 minutes ago I looked outside and it was snowing. In Middle Tennessee. In April. Missouri, I can believe, but Tennessee? Really???


----------



## Mad_Jack

A couple cays back, we had a brief hailstorm... Not unheard of in CT this time of year, but not generally seen often either. Of course, this is southern New England, so you never know what's gonna show up: I've seen it hit 70 F in December and snow in June.


----------



## Aeson

I swear to this day I saw snow falling here in Georgia in May about 20 years ago.


----------



## megamania

I remember it snowing on May 9th back in the 70's.   (sister's B-day)


----------



## Aeson

Wolfenstein board game not available in Germany or Austria. lol








						Wolfenstein: The Board Game
					

A co-operative dungeon crawler board game set in the Wolfenstein's universe.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




I want to back it just to get the minis.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Scott DeWar

Danny, I don't see anything there. just  .. .. .. blank emptiness


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Danny, I don't see anything there. just  .. .. .. blank emptiness



It’s an imgur video. Here’s a link to same video on reddit: Linky


----------



## Aeson

Shouldn't you just take 10 on that one?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Aeson

Is that an INT check to remember how to do it, or a DEX check to do it? Regardless, he should take a CHA penalty from the result.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Skill: Knowledge - personal hygiene


----------



## megamania

So much for the "Stay at Home" law in Vermont.   It's like leaf season out there.  NY and Conn people with second homes here are ALL coming up for the weekend.

I need some rotten eggs and other stuff than TP to decorate their rich-ass houses and cars.


----------



## trappedslider

Friday fun fact : Benjamin Franklin once wrote a letter to a friend who was struggling with his sexual urges called ‘Advice to a Young Man on the Choice of a Mistress’, in which he recommended finding an older lover.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> Friday fun fact : Benjamin Franklin once wrote a letter to a friend who was struggling with his sexual urges called ‘Advice to a Young Man on the Choice of a Mistress’, in which he recommended finding an older lover.



That letter is actually quite insightful. I recommend reading it. Easy to find with google.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> So much for the "Stay at Home" law in Vermont.   It's like leaf season out there.  NY and Conn people with second homes here are ALL coming up for the weekend.
> 
> I need some rotten eggs and other stuff than TP to decorate their rich-ass houses and cars.



I read Ivanka and Jared left DC for President Daddy's  golf course in NJ. They violated shelter in place in DC, and NJ. And by President Daddy's decree. 
Also, shouldn't the golf resort be closed?  

Last night one of my neighbors had a party. They were outside but not practicing social distancing. 

Stupidity knows no difference between rich and poor.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> That letter is actually quite insightful. I recommend reading it. Easy to find with google.



That letter is something else. Who know cougars were a thing 300 years ago, apparently,  Benjamin Franklin did.

The one I read was on an university history website. It was poorly transcribed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Last night one of my neighbors had a party. They were outside but not practicing social distancing.
> 
> Stupidity knows no difference between rich and poor.



Last weekend the apartment above me had a party.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Last weekend the apartment above me had a party.



That has the potential to put the whole building at risk. I had a whole other house between me and my not so nextdoor morons. With your health issues you shouldn't have to put up with that. I'm sure you're taking all the necessary precautions. Nonetheless, please be careful.


----------



## Scott DeWar

outside the doors is the breezeway, so clean.


----------



## Aeson

Windows has been updating for HOURS and it's only at 23% 
Edit:
It took over 5 hours to update.


----------



## megamania

Computers have a virus also?


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s like they don’t understand teamwork and self sacrifice for the greater good.  It would probably make their WW1 & WW2 era relatives quite disappointed.



you're a lawyer right? I'm asking because i've developed an interest in ConLaw, I'm currently reading America's Constitution: A Biography by Akhil Reed Amar and then i'm going to grab a copy of An Introduction to Constitutional Law: 100 Supreme Court Cases Everyone Should Know,and so was wondering if you had any suggestions for further reading.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woof.  I read most of that stuff a long time ago and only brush up on it as needed.  As a Centrist, I’ll say that neither the Left nor the Right has it 100% correct on analysis and application.  And the particular truths and distortions of each side are interesting and illuminating in and of themselves.

If I were trying to do a little “light reading” on Con law, I might try sampling both sides, and if you can, find a particular topic within the field to latch onto.

I’ll also say that “Strict Constructionists” are only strict up until that isn’t convenient anymore- even Scalia broke this doctrine- because judges are human and therefore, inconsistent. 

And “judicial activism” is usually code for “decisions I don’t like” by the person using the phrase..._regardless of ideology, _because judges of all political valences “legislate from the bench”.  It’s actually an essential part of the job, most commonly done in the form of declaring a law unconstitutional.

One guy I can recommend, on further reflection, is Judge Richard Posner.  He’s a conservative, but he has been exceptional in his ability to leave his personal politics at the courthouse doors.  It’s one of the main reasons he’s never going to be appointed to the SCOTUS.  He was one of the toughest judges for conservative lawyers/plaintiffs to face on issues of gay civil rights because he demanded a solid legal rationale- as opposed to religious or traditional ones, etc.-  to justify the disparate treatment of the LGBT community.  He didn’t get shown any, so the conservatives lost every time in his court.  Many plaintiffs thought they got lucky drawing him for their cases because he’s a known conservative, and walked out of his courtroom looking like chum after the sharks were full.


----------



## Aeson

The three most divisive words ever. Black Jelly Beans.


----------



## Aeson

So all of those health care providers and first responders wasted their lives because you want to protest? There are some truly insane people in this world. They may kill us all. It's  not all about you. FSM help us!


----------



## megamania

too late


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The three most divisive words ever. Black Jelly Beans.



Not sure if it’s the MOST divisive phrase, but it IS up there...


----------



## Aeson

I had some last night. I started thinking it's one of those things people either love or hate. There seems to be no middle.


----------



## megamania

As a kid loved Black Jelly Beans.   By age ten I loved orange.     Now...… meh.     sugar coated with hardened sugar.    Gimme a snickers bar


----------



## Aeson

A Snickers bar with jelly beans in it. ZOMG!


----------



## megamania

Son is making fudge brownies with extra chocolate chips and health bar bits......soooooo good.....so bad.....


----------



## Aeson

I bought another scratcher last night. The idea is to match your numbers with a set of given numbers. All you have to do is match one number and you when the indicated prize. On the ticket I won another ticket. With that I got a second ticket. I started scratching to reveal a match, then another,  then another, then another,  and on 15 times.  All of them matched. Each one had a two dollar prize. I got 30 dollars.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Son is making fudge brownies with extra chocolate chips and health bar bits......soooooo good.....so bad.....



  nom nom..... toffee chips but no extra chocolate but still nom nom...….. limit to two small pieces....


----------



## megamania

I never got into scratch tickets.   Between understanding the math and my comic book hobby I just couldn't do it.


----------



## megamania

Writers Block.

Working on Storyhour and middle third of adventure of Virus edition..... going so slow.   Distracted by movie "Sucker Punch" also.    Little Nemo in Slumberland done in modern times.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I never got into scratch tickets.   Between understanding the math and my comic book hobby I just couldn't do it.



I don't buy them often. I also stop when I'm ahead. I don't keep going back for more like I see others doing.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Son is making fudge brownies with extra chocolate chips and health bar bits......soooooo good.....so bad.....




What was your address again? 

Man, I used to _love_ Heath Bars when I was a teenager. Eventually, though, I completely lost my taste for milk chocolate, and only really ever eat the dark stuff now.


----------



## megamania

Brownies didn't make it thru the night.  I had two small pieces.  Who how many the wife had.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

I have NO idea what this thread is about. But here's a gif I saw. I'll delete if its off topic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is a thread where weird people talk about weird stuff.  It’s almost impossible to be off topic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and that post is as on topic as anything!!


----------



## megamania

Me
Topic

I am on Topic


Topic


Me

I am off Topic


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Me
> Topic
> 
> I am on Topic
> 
> 
> Topic
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> I am off Topic



You ARE the topic.


----------



## trappedslider

Play with XKCD's Collector's Edition


----------



## Aeson

There is a lot going on in that image.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> There is a lot going on in that image.



That's the part of the fun,i'm guessing you never played around the pervious xkcd web comic games/pages?


----------



## Aeson

I have looked at a few comics. It's not a regular thing for me.


----------



## Aeson

This is the stuff geek dreams are made of.


----------



## megamania

Geek dreams would involve video games, comics, sci-fi and scantly clad interest delivering favorite foods and drinks.

Puppies!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Geek dreams would involve video games, comics, sci-fi and scantly clad interest delivering favorite foods and drinks.
> 
> Puppies!



Check out Abby Darkstar. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Blackrat

40K Risk! I need that!


----------



## Blackrat

Eyes of Nine said:


> I have NO idea what this thread is about. But here's a gif I saw. I'll delete if its off topic.



This thread is about outposting Crothian. Or at least one of the old iterations was... You are doing fine so far.


----------



## megamania

No one can ever out post him.  I was around 10,000 (the first time) and he was over 50,000 (the first time)


----------



## megamania

One would have to live here to do that..... gawd...I feel like I resemble that comment at this point.  I check in at least 3 times a day- sometimes over 6


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, if we all keep working on this together, one of should be able to do it!


----------



## Blackrat

That old thread got to around 35000 posts if memory serves and we were not even close to catching up to C...


----------



## megamania

Only


----------



## megamania

By


----------



## megamania

Using


----------



## megamania

Dirty


----------



## megamania

Tactics


----------



## Scott DeWar

some


----------



## Scott DeWar

sights


----------



## megamania

Post numbers are not shown anymore to determine.

Possibly due to my antics.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you


----------



## Scott DeWar

can


----------



## Scott DeWar

get


----------



## Scott DeWar

in


----------



## Scott DeWar

trouble


----------



## Scott DeWar

for


----------



## Scott DeWar

that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

fwiw, Crothian has 49, 024 posts


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Scott DeWar said:


> fwiw, Crothian has 49, 024 posts



Which is funny, I don't think I've ever been in a thread where Crothian has posted.


----------



## Blackrat

He was most active somewhere between ’02 to ’09. Then his posting slowly declined, and last was online five years ago...


----------



## megamania

But there have been at least two crashes where post counts were lostor partially lost.  I lost about 6,000 with the last one alone.


----------



## Blackrat

True, I have vague memories of C’s post count to have been well over 50k


----------



## megamania

Most of his posts came from behind the scenes moderator stuff


----------



## megamania

17,477+1...….  So I would be around 24-25,000if there were no crashes.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> 40K Risk! I need that!



I posted a thread about it. No comments yet. I think most believe it's a joke. Maybe I underestimated interest in it. I knew you would like the idea though. It appears there is a Game of Thrones Risk. It's not cheap on Amazon.


----------



## megamania

There must be over 50 versions of Monopoly and over 15 versions of Risk board games available.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> There must be over 50 versions of Monopoly and over 15 versions of Risk board games available.



I'd love to get Risk legacy and some one to keep playing it with.


----------



## megamania

I would make a Risk or two games if my kids / family were to play.

My kids are not much for board games and the wife will only play Sorry and maybe once a year Life.


----------



## megamania

Daughter will play a few times a year a card game called Overpower (superheroes) and currently we all play Dungeon Mayhem.   Wife will do Fish also.

Here's hoping the grandkids enjoy board and more card games.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Here's hoping the grandkids enjoy board and more card games.



and d and d!


----------



## trappedslider

Onward is the best D&D movie i've ever seen.


----------



## megamania

Move or Movie......


----------



## Aeson

Step 1:Hydroxychloroquine 
Step 2: inject disinfectant 
Step 3: ???
Step 4: oh bloody hell


----------



## megamania

Sort out the weak


----------



## Scott DeWar

its a little chilly outside, but it was an awesome sunset.


----------



## Aeson

The Governor may be opening the state up again,  but he's closed his manion to public tours.


----------



## megamania

Its good to be the Governor


----------



## Aeson

Maybe not of Georgia. He's catching hell for his decisions during the pandemic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Saturday night there was a large gathering about 100 yards away at a park. flagrant disregard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Give an inch, take a mile, right?


----------



## Aeson

My neighbor is still having people over on the weekend. Hopefully they're not spreading the virus.


----------



## trappedslider

The Netherlands and the Isles of Scilly were officially at war for 335 years due to an administrative blunder. When it was legally ended in 1985, not a single person had died in the ‘conflict’.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> The Netherlands and the Isles of Scilly were officially at war for 335 years due to an administrative blunder. When it was legally ended in 1985, not a single person had died in the ‘conflict’.



Imagine being the government clerk who figured that out.


----------



## Aeson

335 years to file the paperwork. Sounds about right for government work.


----------



## megamania

Its hard to be a government leader in times like this.  Sorts out the level headed leaders from the hyenas.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> The Netherlands and the Isles of Scilly were officially at war for 335 years due to an administrative blunder. When it was legally ended in 1985, not a single person had died in the ‘conflict’.




Just some forgotten clerk's reputation


----------



## Scotley

Clerk's cousins quietly selling arms to the government for 335 years...


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> There must be over 50 versions of Monopoly and over 15 versions of Risk board games available.




I think 50 versions of Monopoly is a low count. And it still isn't a good game... Never played Risk.


----------



## megamania

Risk is a good game but with timid players it can run hours and hours.  My brother, Sister and I used to play it every Sunday in the late 70's.  Begin around 10am and I would "lose" so that I could see "Walt Disney Presents..." around 7pm


----------



## megamania

Our last game session-  inside a storage building where items are animated and attacking.  Outside are dozens of ghoul coming out of the sewers with a sorcerer whom sets the building on fire !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like the party has them RIGHT where they want them!


----------



## trappedslider

so, I have a theory about tv: "At any moment there is at least one episode of Law and Order on"


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> so, I have a theory about tv: "At any moment there is at least one episode of Law and Order on"



I thought it was Three Stooges.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a little girl wearing a mask yesterday. It made me kinda sad. I never thought we would get to this point. Pandemics were always the stuff of scifi. Now we're facing so many new realities. Food shortages being the newest concern. I'm a little worried about health care provider shortages. Many are getting sick, some are dying. I wouldn't be surprised if some get out of the field when this is over. On top of all of this aggressive actions involving Russia, China, and Iran. It's like our leaders (all leaders) can't just pick one fight at a time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

To be fair, some of that flexing goes back decades.  And alpha types don’t always understand that a burning building is no place to continue a brawl.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> so, I have a theory about tv: "At any moment there is at least one episode of Law and Order on"




I was thinking Family Guy or Simpsons


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...or Star Trek.

Maybe Baywatch.


----------



## Blackrat

Simpsons is the program in finland. Any time I channel-surf, there is Simpsons on at least one channel. Usually two. Friends used to be that show, but it has gone away in the last couple of years.


----------



## megamania

It'll be back.


----------



## Aeson

Scotley said:


> Clerk's cousins quietly selling arms to the government for 335 years...



What good are arms going to do? They have to be attached to someone to operate. I suppose they could make soso bludgeoning weapons.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> It'll be back.



Like the Terminator.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What good are arms going to do? They have to be attached to someone to operate. I suppose they could make soso bludgeoning weapons.




How al-ARM-ing !!!!


----------



## Aeson

I blow the wind of Gawd on you, MEGA-19.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You might want to call for an ARM-a-stice.


----------



## trappedslider

In 1966 a US patent was issued for a cheese-flavoured cigarette.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeeks!


----------



## Aeson

Anyone hear of the app Robinhood? It's a stock trading app. You can also buy cryptocurrencies with it. You get a free share in a company for signing up. There is even a chance it's Facebook, Amazon or Microsoft.  I get a free share for each person I get to sign up. You don't have to fund the account to get the stock. You could get it and sell it and forget the app ever existed. Just walk away with free money. 

I've been using the app for a few weeks. Dabbling in the stock market and crypto market. Let me know if you're interested, I can send an invite.


----------



## Blackrat

So, I got a kids’ bike for free. Mostly rusted but the handles and seat were almost new. 2 days later I’ve made it shine and the chain, bearings and gears roll on perfectly. Time to let the boy see his new toy!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I blow the wind of Gawd on you, MEGA-19.




So catchy


----------



## megamania

Bikes......


----------



## Scott DeWar

so bored. i want to go to work.


----------



## megamania

Me too but I can't.

Kinda sucks.  After an on/off hospital/recovery/work thing for the past 5 years I am running out of or tired of nearly activity I can do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You still need to heal up.


----------



## megamania

Pretty sure that is no longer an option.    It's just die or prolong it.  Most days I'm for prolonging.


----------



## Mad_Jack

It has been pointed out on more than one occasion that I may have a somewhat dark and perverse sense of humor...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nawwwwww. don't see it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s only 6, not 19.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The other 13 are out of view of the lens.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Bikes......
> 
> View attachment 121555



I love C&H. And it’s uncanny how much the Lil’ Rat looks like Calvin


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I love C&H. And it’s uncanny how much the Lil’ Rat looks like Calvin



You know, from the pics from FB, Calvin and lil' rat really do look a lot alike! Are you going to get a stuffed tiger for him??


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> You know, from the pics from FB, Calvin and lil' rat really do look a lot alike! Are you going to get a stuffed tiger for him??



I might do that. I’ve been trying to find a good looking plushie griffin for him, but those are hard to come by... Might have to buy a tiger and an eagle and do some stitching


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> I might do that. I’ve been trying to find a good looking plushie griffin for him, but those are hard to come by... Might have to buy a tiger and an eagle and do some stitching



that just might work!


----------



## Aeson

I found this badass line of toys on Amazon. 






						Amazon.com: SCHLEICH Eldrador Lava Dragon Imaginative Toy for Kids Ages 7-12: Schleich: Toys & Games
					

Amazon.com: SCHLEICH Eldrador Lava Dragon Imaginative Toy for Kids Ages 7-12: Schleich: Toys & Games



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been a fan of theirs for a few years now.  Good stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I ordered a chicken and an egg from Amazon.



I will let you know.


----------



## Aeson

If I ever get back to gaming face to face again I'd like to get some to use as miniatures.  

My gaming these days is D&D Online. I'd like to venture out away from Stormreach one day. Since I played last, years ago, they've added Forgotten Realms and Ravenloft content. That's paid content, and higher level too.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I ordered a chicken and an egg from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know.



You saw where that dad is putting dad jokes out on his lawn for his neighborhood. That's hilarious.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yup, seen that!


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> Yup, seen that!



I figured that's where you got the joke.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I ordered a chicken and an egg from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know.




Know which came first ?


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is what I'll let you know.


----------



## Aeson

One of us. One of us. One of us.

One of the guys in this group is one of us. 
Check out their song Quarantine for more geekery.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> that is what I'll let you know.



Eggs aren't old enough to cu.....

_Whack_
Eric's grandma just smacked me upside the head.


----------



## Aeson

Sweet mother of pearl, it's getting scary in Michigan.


----------



## megamania

Its going to start somewhere


----------



## Aeson

I guess I never expected to see Call of Duty cosplay in a government building.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Pretty sure that is no longer an option.    It's just die or prolong it.  Most days I'm for prolonging.




Went to doctors today.  Most of issues are from the spine and ALL of it is PERMANENT.  Tail spinning emotionally and my wife is only concerned about how this affects her.  

Not
Helping


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Went to doctors today.  Most of issues are from the spine and ALL of it is PERMANENT.  Tail spinning emotionally and my wife is only concerned about how this affects her.
> 
> Not
> Helping





She'll need time to process the information also. I do agree though, the focus probably should be on you at the moment. Hopefully she'll come to her senses. It may not help but try to avoid lashing out at her. It'll only make things worse.


----------



## Aeson

Georgia lifted the stay at home order for the majority of people. On the same day they have 1200 new cases. 

The woman I've been chatting with for weeks revealed to me that she's a geek. She goes to a philosophy meetup. She's a gamer. I only get to talk to her the nights she works and when I have the spare time after I deliver to the gas station she works at. I was getting so excited....then she ripped my heart out. She told me how much of a gamer her HUSBAND is. le sigh.


----------



## megamania

There are more fish out there that game.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> There are more fish out there that game.



I know. it was just a real let down. She invited me to the meetup group. I'm thinking of going.


----------



## Aeson

The Blue Angels flew over my house on the way to Atlanta. I heard them. I wish I had been outside to see them.


----------



## Aeson

TFW No GF


----------



## Scott DeWar

tfw?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That
Feeling
When


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Why are we awake @Dannyalcatraz ?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because don‘t sleep much.  Never did.

When I was an infant, my parents reported to my pediatrician that they were happy to report I was getting 8 hours of sleep.  The shocked pediatrician replied that infants are supposed to sleep whenever they weren’t eating or playing- @20 hours per day.

When i had a temp job at Texas Instruments, I turned off my TV at 3AM, got up at 6:30AM, and got to work at 8:30AM.  Did that for a month...and set a productivity record at my task.

Every once in a while, I sleep in, and as I get older, I find myself sleeping a bit more than before, but I’m still averaging 4.5-6 hours a night.

As I write this, my alarm is set for 9:45- to take a particular medication- and my second one is set for 10:30.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah. I woke at 10 am [central] and have not been to sleep yet.


----------



## trappedslider

it's been 50 yrs Kent State massacre: The shootings on a college campus 50 years ago changed the country - News Info Park


----------



## megamania

Used to be 4 hours sleep worked so long as I had a sleep in day twice a week.  Now it's rare I sleep less t


----------



## megamania

Last night woke up at 1 am.    Started to sweat so I checked my Blood sugar.  40.   Here we go again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is way to low!


----------



## trappedslider

with pool season at some point hopefully soon : The swimming-pool smell you think is chlorine isn't chlorine at all. It's a compound called trichloramine which forms when chlorine reacts with pee and sweat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, TMI? ich


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ever get the feeling that for _Homo Sapiens_ to have become the dominant species on the planet something somewhere must have gone horribly wrong?


----------



## Aeson

My state has 1 county that has no reported cases of COVID-19. We had 2 for a long time but the one has a grand total of 1 case now.


----------



## Aeson

May the 4th be with you all.

I talked to the one at the gas station again about the philosophy group. She said they seem to form groups, the funniest is the anarchist group. She's also amused by the nihilists.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> She said they seem to form groups, the funniest is the anarchist group.



Who leads that group?


> She's also amused by the nihilists.



Well who wouldn’t be?  (Besides nihilists, of course.)


----------



## Aeson

She said the loudest one is usually the leader.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, that sounds about right.


----------



## Aeson

Did you say something? Blackrat is being a little too loud.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot this. Someone put Jehovah Witness propaganda on top of my newspapers at one of my gas stations. The guy working there pointed out the cover image. There was a man wearing a mask much like the one many are wearing today. The publishing date on the booklet was 11/19.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Did you say something? Blackrat is being a little too loud.



No no, amongst us nihilists the most quiet one is the leader. So that’s why I always sit quietly in the corner...


----------



## Aeson

I had you as an anarchist. 

_changes notes_


----------



## Blackrat

Well, anarchist would be a political view, whereas nihilism is philosophical...

I’m not really either. You really don’t want me to go political and as for philosophical world view, I’m more of an absurdist. And the philosophical notion of absurd has nothing to do with the normal use of the word...


----------



## Aeson

According to the all knowing and all powerful Wikipedia, it's both a political view and philosophy.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> with pool season at some point hopefully soon : The swimming-pool smell you think is chlorine isn't chlorine at all. It's a compound called trichloramine which forms when chlorine reacts with pee and sweat.




yummy


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Ever get the feeling that for _Homo Sapiens_ to have become the dominant species on the planet something somewhere must have gone horribly wrong?




As the many movies suggest.... we are a virus- a disease on this planet


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I forgot this. Someone put Jehovah Witness propaganda on top of my newspapers at one of my gas stations. The guy working there pointed out the cover image. There was a man wearing a mask much like the one many are wearing today. The publishing date on the booklet was 11/19.




They knew !


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well, anarchist would be a political view, whereas nihilism is philosophical...
> 
> I’m not really either. You really don’t want me to go political and as for philosophical world view, I’m more of an absurdist. And the philosophical notion of absurd has nothing to do with the normal use of the word...




I'm Sarcastic


----------



## megamania

Got my Torg: Eternity Core book in and so far it reads just like the West End Games version of the early 90's.  Hope to eventually DM and run it this Summer or Fall


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I'm Sarcastic



That's not a philosophy, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## megamania

Whatever


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Whatever



Is that sarcasm?


----------



## megamania

weak.

My philosophy is the lifestyle everyone wants to live (that includes me).


----------



## Aeson

They have a lot of Star Wars games. 









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## megamania

"May the Force be with you"  (May Fourth)

followed by

"May Sith"  ( May Fifth)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That's not a philosophy, it's a lifestyle.



It’s a philosophy, founded by the great Greek philosopher, Sarcastes, popularized by his student, Platd’oh.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s a philosophy, founded by the great Greek philosopher, Sarcastes, popularized by his student, Platd’oh.



I wanted to recommend that you listen to episode 2 of The Scathing Atheist podcast. Near the end they talk about the poop porn paradox. I realize the general subject matter is not your cup of tea but it's really funny.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I always wanted to play _Torg_ because the concept looked interesting, and even read one of the novels, but my FLGS never had the actual rulebook, just a lot of supplements for it. Not to mention, I wouldn't have had anybody to play with, lol.


----------



## Aeson

I have never let having no one to play with stop my collection addiction. I just keep going. Maybe one day I'll have someone to play with again or, die under a avalanche of game paraphernalia.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I have never let having no one to play with stop my collection addiction. I just keep going. Maybe one day I'll have someone to play with again or, die under a avalanche of game paraphernalia.



Ditto!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I have never let having no one to play with stop my collection addiction. I just keep going. Maybe one day I'll have someone to play with again or, die under a avalanche of game paraphernalia.









fibber McGee's closet


----------



## Aeson

I saw the silhouette of a plane as it flew in front of the moon tonight. I think it may be the first time I've seen that.


----------



## Aeson

I keep hearing from some folks the number of deaths is inflated. The story heard most often is some hospitals are claiming people died of COVID-19 to get more money. I don't doubt some deaths may have been from other causes and for one reason or another it was written up as COVID-19. I started to wonder how many were written up as something other than COVID-19. Instead of over reported, could deaths be under reported? Some early deaths for sure could have been misreported.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Deaths are almost certainly underreported.  They’re now finding American Covid-19 cases actually dating back to December.

And they're only now starting to expend time, energy & resources rediagnosing deaths that could be Covid-related.


----------



## Aeson

I ordered flowers from 1-800-flowers for my mom. They'll be delivered tomorrow by FedEx from Charlotte NC. I thought they used local florists to fulfill their orders. No wonder the delivery fee was so high.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I ordered flowers from 1-800-flowers for my mom. They'll be delivered tomorrow by FedEx from Charlotte NC. I thought they used local florists to fulfill their orders. No wonder the delivery fee was so high.



They do when they can.  But in these current times, even florists are pinched.  There might not have been any locals in their network.


----------



## Aeson

"I've smoked so much weed in this place, it's like a THC gingerbread house."


----------



## Aeson

The poor girl. You can hear her crying in the video. 








						Alberta police take down woman, 19, dressed as Star Wars stormtrooper to promote reopened restaurant
					

The employee of the Star Wars-themed restaurant had agreed to carry a toy blaster. Police were responding to reports of someone carrying a real weapon




					nationalpost.com


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I have never let having no one to play with stop my collection addiction. I just keep going. Maybe one day I'll have someone to play with again or, die under a avalanche of game paraphernalia.




Some day there will be an episode of Hoarders about a gamer.    It won't be pretty.  The boxed sets, figures, dice, modules and misc pop culture stuff.....


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> I always wanted to play _Torg_ because the concept looked interesting, and even read one of the novels, but my FLGS never had the actual rulebook, just a lot of supplements for it. Not to mention, I wouldn't have had anybody to play with, lol.




The group I DM for are pore 3.5 and said they would NEVER play a non-3.5 game.    Got the Core Rules book to Torg and the Drama deck and whenever they think I'm not looking they are going through it.  Now they have ideas they want to try.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I saw the silhouette of a plane as it flew in front of the moon tonight. I think it may be the first time I've seen that.



  Keaton's Batman was the first time for me.


----------



## megamania

I'm hearing the opposite.   It is possible many heart attacks and the such were symptoms of the virus before we understood what it was,


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They do when they can.  But in these current times, even florists are pinched.  There might not have been any locals in their network.




Georgia was one the first states to "open" businesses I thought


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I'm hearing the opposite.   It is possible many heart attacks and the such were symptoms of the virus before we understood what it was,



Yeah it could be. Some younger patients it seems are having cardiovascular issues including heart attack and stroke.  When the dust settles and investigation begins we'll see the number of dead increase.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Georgia was one the first states to "open" businesses I thought



Sadly, we were. We're starting to see increased numbers of cases too. The idea is they think the hospitals are in a position to handle the increase. Time will tell.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I have never let having no one to play with stop my collection addiction. I just keep going. Maybe one day I'll have someone to play with again or, die under a avalanche of game paraphernalia.




I used to have the rulebook for _Talislanta_, though I suppose that was more for D&D inspiration than anything. (Also on the D&D front, there was Green Ronin's _The Black Company _setting and Fantasy Flight's _Dawnforge_ setting, both for 3.5, that I loved but never got to play.) And then I also had the rules for _Shadowrun_, _Rifts_, and, um, a couple of others that I only ever played once or twice as well.

I used to have a pretty fair _GURPS _collection even though I only played a couple of times, and I inherited a pretty big _Vampire_ and _Werewolf_ collection from a friend who left them at my house in storage and then fell off the Earth.
I did actually get a fair amount of use out of my massive stack of _CAR WARS_ material.

I've recently started haphazardly collecting some of the old TSR box games like Buck Rogers and such.
Not even to actually play them, just to read them.


----------



## trappedslider

I am so glad that outside a few Star wars Saga edition books and most of the d20 modern line, my RPG stuff is all digital which amounts to almost 2 gigs lol


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have some dead tree books from first ed, otherwise my material is digital.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

At one point, I had material for over 100 systems.  I pared it down to @60 or so a few years ago.  I’ve added a couple since then, but not many.


----------



## Aeson

I'm just going to put this here. thetrove.net and leave it at that.


----------



## Aeson

Any of you hear of Gaslands? It's a vehicle miniature wargame that uses Matchbox cars or other similar type cars. Sounds kind of interesting.


----------



## megamania

1st ed, 2nd ed (F Realms, Darksun, Ravenloft,Misc boxed) , 3rd (F Realms, Dragonlance, Oriental Tales), 3.5 (Ravenloft, Eberron), 4th (Core Darksun). 5th (Eberron only)

Call of Ch, Scarred Lands, Kalastar, Oathbound, X-Crawl, Dungeon World, World of Warcraft

Car Wars, Rifts, Torg, Vampire The Masquerade

Champions, Mutants and Master (2nd)

Then there is card games, figure games

Too much in my 30+ years of gaming


----------



## Blackrat

My actual collections are 2e and 3.5e stuff, the entire run of SW SAGA, FFG’s 40k rpgs, VtM stuff and the d20 Modern books. And then there is all the minor rpgs.

And when Drivethru became a thing I went kinda crazy with the digital stuff... I had pretty much disposable income at the time, so I bought nearly all of 2e and 3.5 that I had missed...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Any of you hear of Gaslands? It's a vehicle miniature wargame that uses Matchbox cars or other similar type cars. Sounds kind of interesting.



That sounds cool!

I wanted to design a TTRPG using Legos, kinda inspired by the _Pirates of the Spanish Main_ and _Rocketmen_ constructable card games from WizKidz.

I gave it some serious thought.  PC & NPC minis would be made with legos.  As you took damage, you'd remove pieces.  Brick color would also have some kind or function.

i stopped because I realized how much prep time it would cost to run a game, not to mention the ACTUAL expense of doing so,  I mean, a dragon would be a big time sink and would be pricey as hell to build.  And that’s assuming your critter design wasn’t unstable and simply fell apart.

IOW, ultimately impractical.


----------



## Aeson

squash is something you do to bugs, not eat.


----------



## Aeson

A woman used the barcode from a can of Play-Doh to buy $500 worth of goods for $68. She scanned the barcode in her hand 38 times instead of the other items. No Play-Doh was found amongst the items.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Any of you hear of Gaslands? It's a vehicle miniature wargame that uses Matchbox cars or other similar type cars. Sounds kind of interesting.




  I've heard of it before, but never actually got around to looking into it...  I also thought it sounded pretty cool - not least of all because I used to take weapons off of plastic airplane, helicopter and battleship models and put them on car models to make CAR WARS-style vehicles.


----------



## Aeson

I've heard the name Car Wars but know nothing about it. It's a similar game?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Car Wars was a combat boardgame that came out in the late 1980s from Steve Jackson Games.  Think _Mad Max _and _Deathrace 2000_ and you're on track (so to speak).

It had several supplements, inspired at least one videogame (Autoduel), and as I recall, there may have even been RPG rules for it.

Its not _simple, _but it’s less complex in many ways than games like Battletech or Star Fleet Battles.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Car Wars was a combat boardgame that came out in the late 1980s from Steve Jackson Games.  Think _Mad Max _and _Deathrace 2000_ and you're on track (so to speak).
> 
> It had several supplements, inspired at least one videogame (Autoduel), and as I recall, there may have even been RPG rules for it.
> 
> Its not _simple, _but it’s less complex in many ways than games like Battletech or Star Fleet Battles.



It's also got a new edition done via kicker starter Car Wars Sixth Edition by Steve Jackson Games and a card game Car Wars


----------



## Aeson

I finally filed my taxes. Now I'm waiting for my Trump check.


----------



## Aeson

I've noticed, while watching the cryptocurrency market, they all go up and down at the same time, a lot of the time. Bitcoin is the one major exception. That's likely due to its volume and volatility.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> I finally filed my taxes. Now I'm waiting for my Trump check.



I did mine last friday . . .  I owe $1110.00


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I did mine last friday . . .  I owe $1110.00



I made so little and had enough deductions I don't owe. Next year will be different if I can stay employed all year this year. Using my own car for business helps.


----------



## Aeson

Am I wrong for feeling Kindle books should not cost as much as some of them do? $10 or $15 seems too high to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aeson said:


> Am I wrong for feeling Kindle books should not cost as much as some of them do? $10 or $15 seems too high to me.



phore djust cimple wonz and zeerows, it duz ciem hai


----------



## Mad_Jack

Damn...

I thought the snow was going to miss us, but for about fifteen minutes there was big white fake-soap-flake snow floating down, just enough to get everything slightly wet when it melted.
Typical New England weather...Two days ago we were looking at unseasonably high temps and today it snowed a bit...


----------



## Aeson

We had highs in the 60s and lows in the 40s the last couple of days. That's cool for May. We'll be back near 80 in a couple of days. It's odd how temps very so much from day to day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad_Jack said:


> Damn...
> 
> I thought the snow was going to miss us, but for about fifteen minutes there was big white fake-soap-flake snow floating down, just enough to get everything slightly wet when it melted.
> Typical New England weather...Two days ago we were looking at unseasonably high temps and today it snowed a bit...



 Enough to drive you .. .. .. Mad, Jack?


----------



## Aeson

You may want to rethink using "Live and let Die" as a campaign song during a pandemic. Especially if you're visiting a place making masks for said pandemic while not wearing a mask yourself. Just some advice in case some of you wish to run for office or reelection.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Scott DeWar said:


> Enough to drive you .. .. .. Mad, Jack?




Pfft. I am a life-long (semi)rural New Englander. We are legally, morally, and contractually obligated to remain stoic about any sort of weather short of the sun going nova or the heat-death of the universe...
In which case we're required to make light, casual remarks about it even while dying.


However, what I am highly annoyed about is the fact that, in my _decades_ of collecting the Ral Partha AD&D minis, for the first time I _finally_ found an EvilBuy auction for the 11-486 Mimics...

And forgot to bid on it because I fell down a Youtube hole...





Cue wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Aeson

That story took a turn.


----------



## megamania

Snow Day here.  Freudian Slip?


----------



## megamania

Yeah....May......Spring...… and we have over 3 inches of snow on the front yard.....mowed last weekend.


----------



## trappedslider

last week it got up to 101 here


----------



## Aeson

Well, you live on the surface of the sun, so it's to be expected.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Well, you live on the surface of the sun, so it's to be expected.



I live in new mexico not Arizona


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> I live in new mexico not Arizona



i will defend Trappedslider. There are some very near-temperate environs in New Mexico, where tha state of Arizona, Well, 

[video]


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I live in new mexico not Arizona



I'm not sure living on the Sun or living on Mercury is much different.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mercury is what you see on the ground on a really hot day. Hg, the letters for mercury in the periodic table, stands for "Hot ground"


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to figure something out. A company I own stock in is about to do a reverse split of their stock in a 12 to 1 split. if you have 12 share, after the split you'll have 1. I have 20 shares. I think I should have 2 shares when it's done. I'm unclear on how much the stock will be worth after.


----------



## trappedslider

I recorded some new footage for my next youtube video, and then later today i plan to record more,it's going to be a "life styles of the vault dwellers" type o thing,showing off my character's fallout 76 camps.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to figure something out. A company I own stock in is about to do a reverse split of their stock in a 12 to 1 split. if you have 12 share, after the split you'll have 1. I have 20 shares. I think I should have 2 shares when it's done. I'm unclear on how much the stock will be worth after.



Whether you do or not depends on exactly how the revere split is being done.  (I’ve never seen one of those in person.)

Is there someone you can contact?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Whether you do or not depends on exactly how the revere split is being done.  (I’ve never seen one of those in person.)
> 
> Is there someone you can contact?



I do. They have contact info but say due to the virus they have limited staff and response times are long. 

I have some stock with the Robinhood app and some in my IRA. It seems they're handling the split differently. With Robinhood I got one share for my 20 share. The IRA seems to have a 1:1 so I still have 5 share. It's just odd. That one could end up at 1 by the end of the day. They seem to be slower in doing things.


----------



## Aeson

Our country is going insane. It's not the virus or reaction to it, it's the reaction to reaction. A man entered a Subway with a FRACKING rocket launcher strapped to his back. Another took a selfie with what looked like  50 cal on his shoulder. Another man seemed have a giant pipe wrench. A picture of him near a family showed the family scared to death.

I think I'm more likely to be shot by one of these idiots than catch the virus.


----------



## Aeson

I'm detecting some Native American influence. Am I wrong?


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, pretty standard old nordic/viking with maybe some sámi influences. Those have some similarities to native american tones, but even more so with mongolian chants.

It’s the prevalence of drum and the throaty chanting that makes them resemble eachother.


----------



## Aeson

I picked up on the Mongolian as well. I recently heard of the Sami people. The BBC was interviewing them about their culture and reindeer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Our country is going insane. It's not the virus or reaction to it, it's the reaction to reaction. A man entered a Subway with a FRACKING rocket launcher strapped to his back. Another took a selfie with what looked like  50 cal on his shoulder. Another man seemed have a giant pipe wrench. A picture of him near a family showed the family scared to death.
> 
> I think I'm more likely to be shot by one of these idiots than catch the virus.



People have forgotten that other people are actual, real human beings.  They‘re returning to RW society as if it were GTA.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> People have forgotten that other people are actual, real human beings.  They‘re returning to RW society as if it were GTA.



I had commented that all it would have taken was a person with a firecracker to turn the Michigan protests into a bloodbath. Also I said they were Call of Duty cosplayers but I can see GTAesque themes too.


----------



## trappedslider

Game of thrones is my favorite book about the cut throat world of professional musical chairs.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> People have forgotten that other people are actual, real human beings.  They‘re returning to RW society as if it were GTA.



This is what the current GTA Online World looks like 
<blockquote class="reddit-card" data-card-created="1589254987"><a href="">I love casino heist now</a> from <a href="r/gtaonline">r/gtaonline</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//embed.redditmedia.com/widgets/platform.js" charset="UTF-8"></script>


----------



## Scott DeWar

[video]


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Nah, pretty standard old nordic/viking with maybe some sámi influences. Those have some similarities to native american tones, but even more so with mongolian chants.
> 
> It’s the prevalence of drum and the throaty chanting that makes them resemble eachother.




Likely its just me but I close my eyes and see the heroes slowly and wearily climbing the grassy hilltop with the sun setting behind them.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> [video]





No doubt, they will not be playing in Vermont.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm not sure why, but for the past two days over on the Reaper forums I've been unable to reply to threads or personal messages... it's starting to become annoying.

On the subject of Nightwish, if you haven't seen the videos of Floor Jansen's singing on the 2019 season of the Dutch show Beste Zangers, you should check them out. She did songs from about five different genres of music and in four different languages (she doesn't even speak Spanish), and she killed them all.
(Each artist picks songs from their repertoire for the others to sing, then judges who did the best cover of their work.)


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm not sure why, but for the past two days over on the Reaper forums I've been unable to reply to threads or personal messages... it's starting to become annoying.
> 
> On the subject of Nightwish, if you haven't seen the videos of Floor Jansen's singing on the 2019 season of the Dutch show Beste Zangers, you should check them out. She did songs from about five different genres of music and in four different languages (she doesn't even speak Spanish), and she killed them all.
> (Each artist picks songs from their repertoire for the others to sing, then judges who did the best cover of their work.)




 Loved the duet she did with the male opera singer when they did Phantom of the Opera. And he nailed Sounds of Silence (disturb ed style)


----------



## trappedslider

SQUEEE!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw _Hamilton_ live in Dallas.  I was impressed.  I was seated next to a teacher who said many of her students had bought the soundtrack and learned the song.  She called it “the _1776_ of their generation.”

After it was concluded, I had to agree with her.


----------



## trappedslider

They're bringing it to Abq next year and hopefully i'll be able to get tickets to it.


----------



## Aeson

Can someone explain what OBAMAGATE!!! is? I'm puzzled and can't get a straight answer from the intertubes.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Can someone explain what OBAMAGATE!!! is? I'm puzzled and can't get a straight answer from the intertubes.



As to not break rules regarding politics i'll pm you a link


----------



## Aeson

I see. The emperor has new clothes. More ravings of a mad man.


----------



## Aeson

Humble Asmodee Digital Play With Friends Bundle
					

Get digital board and card games like Splendor, Carcassonne, Mysterium, Small World 2, The Lord of the Rings Adventure Card Game, and more!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Anyone play any of these games?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ulfgeir said:


> Loved the duet she did with the male opera singer when they did Phantom of the Opera. And he nailed Sounds of Silence (disturb ed style)




 Yeah, Henk Poort is a badass, lol. Just like Floor, he nailed everything he sang. He was the Phantom in the original Dutch production, and supposedly Andrew Lloyd Webber's personal favorite. He was also one of Floor's idols growing up, so that must have been huge to sing with him.


----------



## the Jester

Mad_Jack said:


> Yeah, Henk Poort is a badass, lol. Just like Floor, he nailed everything he sang. He was the Phantom in the original Dutch production, and supposedly Andrew Lloyd Webber's personal favorite. He was also one of Floor's idols growing up, so that must have been huge to sing with him.




I just, like five minutes ago, re-watched that for the zillionth time.

I just thought I'd do a quick hive-by to share a cocktail recipe. It's delicious. 

The Equator:

Fill a glass with ice. Add:
2 pts. vodka 
3 pts. guava juice or nectar
3 pts. grapefruit juice

Stir, then top with 1 pt. passionfruit liquor. (I use this stuff called Passoa.)

If you're feeling super sassy, 6 weeks before preparing your drink, add 2 ghost peppers to the passionfruit liquor, re-seal, and leave undisturbed until it's time to mix up your equator.


----------



## Scott DeWar

long time no see, Jester


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> long time no see, Jester



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## the Jester

Hello! Nice to see you guys, too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I was thinking the same thing.




Yeah, geez, sometimes people disappear and then randomly reappear a long time later. What's up with that?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, geez, sometimes people disappear and then randomly reappear a long time later. What's up with that?



Yeah, how dare they! Hi doggy!


----------



## Aeson

Good to see you again, Noomgod.


----------



## trappedslider

Analysis of the calls of wild prairie dogs show they can distinguish the speed, direction, color and species of potential predators whereas the calls of captive prairie dogs appear to be just screams.

(I'm waiting for my newest video to export and upload to youtube, I used new to me software called lightworks)


----------



## Aeson

Someone on the interstate decided he needed to occupy the same space I was in tonight. Thankfully we were going real slow.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> View attachment 122016
> Someone on the interstate decided he needed to occupy the same space I was in tonight. Thankfully we were going real slow.




Yaikes. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Good to see you again, Noomgod.



Yeah, nice to see y'all too. Been a while. Was looking up something, one of the links was EnWorld, was like "haven't been there in a while, wonder if the Hivemind is still going, I'll check it out."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> View attachment 122016
> Someone on the interstate decided he needed to occupy the same space I was in tonight. Thankfully we were going real slow.



That's totally bogus. I swear like 1/3rd of the time when I drive there's SOMEONE who is TRYING to get into a car accident. I see posts on Reddit with bad drivers and think I should get a camera so in case one of these idiots hit me, I can have proof of what happened.


----------



## trappedslider

And it's done


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> That's totally bogus. I swear like 1/3rd of the time when I drive there's SOMEONE who is TRYING to get into a car accident. I see posts on Reddit with bad drivers and think I should get a camera so in case one of these idiots hit me, I can have proof of what happened.



Always good to have a camera.


Ulfgeir said:


> Yaikes. Glad you're OK.



I'm glad I'm ok too. lol there was road work ahead so even though it was nearly midnight traffic was at a crawl. I think it's mostly paint transfer.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, nice to see y'all too. Been a while. Was looking up something, one of the links was EnWorld, was like "haven't been there in a while, wonder if the Hivemind is still going, I'll check it out."



You know the hive never dies. A version has been around since the dawn of the site. A hiver will be here when they turn off the lights.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You know the hive never dies. A version has been around since the dawn of the site. A hiver will be here when they turn off the lights.



True, but there was a time when the Hive basically was on life support. Good to see it's gotten better.


----------



## megamania

…..and speaking of Life Support...….

Insurance has taken away my visiting Nurse.  Now she will come by once a month to make sure I am alive and to change my Catheter.


----------



## megamania

Car thing..... "Idiot- you almost hit me!"   Idiot in other car- "Hold my beer."


----------



## megamania

Looking to run TORG: Eternity shortly.   Its easier to learn a new system as a player than as a GM.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Always good to have a camera.



Crap. I’ve been doing it wrong- I have a Gamera.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Crap. I’ve been doing it wrong- I have a Gamera.



Giant turtle kaiju will not help at an accident scene.


----------



## Aeson

Planted peppers yesterday. Some bell peppers and a lonely banana pepper plant. Hope to get it some company soon. The one is all the store had. This is the first time planting something.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I start work again on Monday. I still have not received any unemployment.


----------



## Aeson

Bittersweet? I wonder if you'll get it after you start work. Did you have savings?


----------



## Aeson

I wish I had better speakers. I need a sound system.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will still get it, it is just Tennessee is use to dealing with 1/10 of the claims and are overwhelmed. 
Might not get it until June. New Jersey wont get theirs until July.


Aeson said:


> Bittersweet? I wonder if you'll get it after you start work. Did you have savings?


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> I will still get it, it is just Tennessee is use to dealing with 1/10 of the claims and are overwhelmed.
> Might not get it until June. New Jersey wont get theirs until July.



I've heard states are overwhelmed. 

Maybe those that are unemployed can go to work for the unemployment office.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The problem with that is the time to vett potential employies.


----------



## trappedslider

They are also using COBOL......


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Looking to run TORG: Eternity shortly.   Its easier to learn a new system as a player than as a GM.



It is a fairly easy system to learn. Played it for a few weeks. I wasn't a big fan of the setting though. Well, not even the setting, I guess it's mainly the society v tech v magic v faith thing. I guess it bugged me that if my elf tried to use a shotgun, the chances of it malfunctioning were too great. If it wasn't for that fact, think I would have liked it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I start work again on Monday. I still have not received any unemployment.



I know it's not the best time, but I quit my job a couple weeks ago. Since I quit, no unemployment, but I was deeply dissatisfied with my job and the coronavirus just made the place so much worse. It was affecting me too greatly and I knew I had to quit if I was ever going to look for something new. I had been planning on quitting beforehand, but then I delayed because of the coronavirus. I didn't realize how much I needed a break until the company claimed they were essential. I knew at that point if I didn't quit, my attitude was going to get me fired and figured I'd leave on a positive note rather than a negative one.

Fortunately, I do have savings and my rent is cheap since I'm at a friends house, so I can go for a while. Took a few weeks off though, felt soooo wonderful. Got back to working on my writing, making progress on my Adventure Path and my Campaign Setting. Got a boardgame ready to playtest. Done more in the last three weeks than pretty much the previous at least six months, maybe a year even. So best time to quit... maybe, maybe not, but I needed it regardless. Next week though I start job hunting. So hopefully that will go well!


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> They are also using COBOL......



Oh yeah, that too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have very little savings, but got the 1200.00 stimulus check, then got to wondering where my electrician $$$ were. I asked and it  had not been sent to me yet .. .. .. it was supposed to arrive 2 months ago. 
Got $900.00+ after taxes. i am good to mid June with what I have now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ps: 1200.00 went fast due to rent and food and fon . . .


----------



## Aeson

What rock bands would you not want to get in a fight with if band names were literal? 
First one I thought of was Butthole Surfers.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> What rock bands would you not want to get in a fight with if band names were literal?
> First one I thought of was Butthole Surfers.




The first that comes to mind woud be Anthrax, then maybe Slayer.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I start work again on Monday. I still have not received any unemployment.





My sonjust got his 1200 stimulus check yesterday and my daughter her unemployment check on Monday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> My sonjust got his 1200 stimulus check yesterday and my daughter her unemployment check on Monday.



This sounds like good news!


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> They are also using COBOL......




Well, for what it was designed to do, COBOL was (and might still be) the best language. Yes, it is a very wordy langugae. One very big advantage though is that it is easy to read the code and see what it does.  If I recall correctly, at one time it was the langauge with the most lines of code written in it.

When I were studying, I saw a poster where they compared different programming language to cars.

Assembler was a dragster. It could only go straight ahead, and only under certain conditions.
Pascal was a Volkswagen Beetle
ADA was a green Mercedes Benz. If it was good enough for generals, it was good enough for you.
Smalltalk was a clown-car with no stearing wheel and no seats. It was not designed to be used by humans.
COBOL was the large diesel-powered 18-wheel truck.


----------



## Aeson

I learnt something the other day. The sign language interpreters you see on TV are often deaf. They have a hearing interpreter they can see sending them the signs.

The reasoning is the deaf viewers trust their own more. Also they're more fluid and accurate. They'll wear one color like black to help the hands stand out. Patterns can hide the hands.


----------



## Mad_Jack

the Jester said:


> 2 pts. vodka
> 3 pts. guava juice or nectar
> 3 pts. grapefruit juice
> 
> Stir, then top with 1 pt. passionfruit liquor. (I use this stuff called Passoa.)




When I first read that I thought it said _pints _of vodka... 
That must be one big freakin' cup you're using, lol.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, 8 pints is about a gallon I reckon...


----------



## Blackrat

I’m trying to figure out the roll20 website. Making all the characters in it for our game to continue


----------



## Aeson

Murder hornets or with a good lawyer manslaughter hornets.


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, for what it was designed to do, COBOL was (and might still be) the best language. Yes, it is a very wordy langugae. One very big advantage though is that it is easy to read the code and see what it does.  If I recall correctly, at one time it was the langauge with the most lines of code written in it.
> 
> When I were studying, I saw a poster where they compared different programming language to cars.
> 
> Assembler was a dragster. It could only go straight ahead, and only under certain conditions.
> Pascal was a Volkswagen Beetle
> ADA was a green Mercedes Benz. If it was good enough for generals, it was good enough for you.
> Smalltalk was a clown-car with no stearing wheel and no seats. It was not designed to be used by humans.
> COBOL was the large diesel-powered 18-wheel truck.



the issue is that COBOL isn't really taught anymore Wanted: People who know a half century-old computer language so states can process unemployment claims

when I took AP programming in high school we did Java,and when my older brother took it he was doing C++. For awhile last year (one month lol) I played around with Python now that's a language that's easy to see what it does.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure it's been done. I don't think it's been done here, though. How do you think a "Hug" Marry Kill thread for D&D monsters would go over?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I’m trying to figure out the roll20 website. Making all the characters in it for our game to continue



Yeah, one of my groups ended up using this. None of us have completely transferred our characters online though (used to meet in person with physical character sheets), but that's because we're playing Savage Rifts and roll20 doesn't have appropriate character sheets for it. So we just plugged in the important stuff. Our character sheets are saved in a shared dropbox folder, so though we aren't the type to cheat, he can see our stuff if he needs to.

It's convenient that we don't have to go anywhere, but we all still like gaming in person.

My other group uses Fantasygrounds normally, but the DM has been not really doing anything to keep us playing, so we haven't played on Sundays since we stopped meeting in person. At least we have our Savage Rifts game, so that's cool!


----------



## Aeson

Legal question; Can I put a quote from a TV show on a tshirt and not have to pay rights for it?

Podcast question; Can I give a rating to a podcast on Stitcher? Most of them direct you to iTunes to give a rating, but I don't use iTunes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on how famous and iconic the sentence is.  Odds are good that if it’s recognizable, it’s actionable. 

OTOH, if it’s just for a single shirt for personal use or a gift, nobody who cares will notice.  And if they do, they won’t do anything beyond sending you a C&D letter, if that.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Depends on how famous and iconic the sentence is.  Odds are good that if it’s recognizable, it’s actionable.
> 
> OTOH, if it’s just for a single shirt for personal use or a gift, nobody who cares will notice.  And if they do, they won’t do anything beyond sending you a C&D letter, if that.



_I can assure you we did, in fact, evolve from filthy monkey-men_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of the _Planet of the Apes _movies, no doubt.  Or _Futurama._

Or anime?


----------



## Aeson

Futurama, but an ape did make an appearance when the line was spoken. lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Actually, a quote, no matter how popular, really can't be enforced as intellectual property unless it directly contains the names of characters from the show or other things that _can_ be enforced, or it's commonly acknowledged as a character's iconic catchphrase, etc... And _nobody_ is going to copyright/trademark all the dialogue from every episode of their show.

But as long as you're not actually selling the shirts, it's basically a moot point anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Copyright arises automatically, registration is mainly about ease of enforcement.  That said, I can guarantee you almost every final script coming out of Hollywood has been registered,

And whether something is for sale is immaterial.

But if the infringement is minimal, the odds that someone will come after you for it are likewise minimal.  Lawyers cost money; lawsuits take time- there are bigger fish to fry than a guy with a single t-shirt.


----------



## Aeson

The thought was to possibly make it available for sale. Tspring makes it possible.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The thought was to possibly make it available for sale. Tspring makes it possible.



If they do, that’s between you, them, and their lawyers.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If they do, that’s between you, them, and their lawyers.



Gotcha

I cooked spaghetti and then went out for awhile. When I came back my house smelled amazing. Very tomatoy and peppery.  

And I tried out Neverwinter this weekend. I'm surprised it took me this long. I think it was my racial hatred for 4th edition. It's still a favored enemy but I've loosened up a bit. Anyway, the game looks really nice and the powers system really does lend itself well to a video game. Last night I tried out a halfling barbarian. Tonight a Drow warlock. The warlock is neat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

4Ed was- for me- nice to play, but I never EVER wanted to DM it. 

And as I always said during the old Edition Wars, it alwaysed seemed videogamey to me- but like _arcade combat games_, not the typical comparisons to MMORPGs others were making.


----------



## Aeson

I liked the monster manual. I think it's what made me hate it less. I thought things might be easier to DM. I hadn't tried. 

One thing I find odd about this game is there are items that require skills to interact with. Thievery, arcane, religion, nature, dungeoneering, or a kit of that skill. If you have these then you can loot whatever is in the item.


----------



## Aeson

Jelle's Marble Run marble races. Genius!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If they do, that’s between you, them, and their lawyers.




And some holders of IP's are MUCH more likely to think "My precious... Nasty, thieving hobbitses has stolen it" and then go full Smaug on Lake Town than others are.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ulfgeir said:


> And some holders of IP's are MUCH more likely to think "My precious... Nasty, thieving hobbitses has stolen it" and then go full Smaug on Lake Town than others are.



Yeah, I think it's tricky, depends probably on how much people care. I remember when Carlton from Fresh Prince tried to sue some video game company over his "Carlton Dance" he made famous in that show, but they were like "nope, just dance moves, you don't own those" and dismissed the case.

And I remember hearing Matthew McC (I don't know how to spell his name) specifically copywrote "Alright, alright, alright" so literally no one can use that specific phrase without getting in trouble. I feel if he went to that much trouble, if you used that, he actually WOULD do something about it.

If you wanted to be REALLY safe, you could probably just change one word. I was reading up on patents on clothing and apparently some of that stuff is really tricky. You make a green with some white design. You can't patent every single design, so if a person really wanted to copy your dress, all they had to do was change the color by like 1 shade and the white design ever so slightly and it was technically a new dress.

I know none of that probably helped, hah.

On a side note, my favorite Futurama quote is regarding Slurm: "How does it taste? It varies from person to person."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Jelle's Marble Run marble races. Genius!



Now brought to you by Last Week Tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 4Ed was- for me- nice to play, but I never EVER wanted to DM it.
> 
> And as I always said during the old Edition Wars, it alwaysed seemed videogamey to me- but like _arcade combat games_, not the typical comparisons to MMORPGs others were making.



I always felt that 4e would make the PERFECT tactical rpg, like Final Fantasy Tactics. I mean, movement and powers were already based on squares. I feel like it was a missed opportunity.

Although there were things I did like about 4e. I liked the idea of "at-will" powers, I liked Marking, I liked the Warlord and the Spirit Shaman, I liked the Bloodied State. Now, I don't necessarily agree that these were all done perfectly, but they were neat ideas. I felt like 4e had some interesting ideas on Reactions as well, triggered abilities under certain circumstances.

Overall, my group tried it, but despite some of the neat ideas, we had a negative view towards it. Which is why we went to Pathfinder. And of course with 5e, our group is now split between 5e and Pathfinder. Which is now unfortunate because no matter which game we play, someone isn't going to like it. [Our group has had a 5e campaign running for a while, so have tried Pathfinder 2e, so don't know what people will think about that yet].


----------



## Blackrat

I remember reading that the phrase ”let’s get ready to rumble” is also copyrighted to that one announcer and he has made good money licensing its use, or something like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> And some holders of IP's are MUCH more likely to think "My precious... Nasty, thieving hobbitses has stolen it" and then go full Smaug on Lake Town than others are.



For instance, don’t mess with the House of Mouse (Disney).  Or the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Now brought to you by Last Week Tonight.



that's where I heard about it.


----------



## Aeson

A dead enemy in Neverwinter fell onto a table with one leg and arm dangling off one side and a leg dangling off another. In WOW they just fall through objects. Another slumped against a wall.


----------



## Aeson

I should have known what would have happened. I'm disappointed in the direction the Star Trek thread has gone. Why can't folks just be happy a new series is coming? I love Star Trek and Star Wars warts and all. I am always excited to hear new stuff is coming. I'll watch it unless it's totally unwatchable. Last Jedi might be the closest I've come to that but I still love Star Wars.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> that's where I heard about it.



Ah, someone else with good taste in tv shows.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, someone else with good taste in tv shows.



I started watching on YouTube recently.  I don't have HBO.


----------



## Blackrat

I’m starting to really warm up to this Roll20, eventhough we haven’t yet had an actual game. But the more I fiddle with it, the more I realise how easy it makes my part of the game. I can straight up import a monster statblock to a note and then modify it as I see fit. Importing pics for player handouts is really simple. Character sheet can be updated dragging relevant ability or spell description directly into it. I really need to schedule a time with my dedicated playtester soon to see how it plays...


----------



## Aeson

Dedicated playtester, is that an euphemism for wife? lol


----------



## Blackrat

Could’ve been, but actually no. A friend who’s not in the game, and who I bounce my ideas off of, agreed to help me test out some of the functions before I run an actual game.

Wife is in the game, so I don’t want her to accidentally see things she’s not supposed to...


----------



## Aeson

I listened to a podcast last night called Godawful Movies. They were talking about The Phantom Menace. I disagree with many of their points. One reoccurring theme was how creepy the relationship between Anakin and Padme was. They went on and on about it. What made it funny was, they kept talking about how hot Natalie Portman was. But the thing is, she was under age at the time also. So who was creepy? Lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Didn’t hear the podcast, but Phantom Menace was the last SW movie my parents and I watched.  We all hated it (for different reasons).


----------



## Aeson

You haven't seen any of them since?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Could’ve been, but actually no. A friend who’s not in the game, and who I bounce my ideas off of, agreed to help me test out some of the functions before I run an actual game.



You're lucky. I wish I had someone like that. I have so many projects that I want to do, an Adventure Path I'm working on, a campaign setting, a couple of board games... and I'm doing this by myself and I just feel overwhelmed. I feel like I need to talk to people and yet I don't really have anyone. My ex-wife never understood my enjoyment of working on my projects and thus didn't really support me. I always feel like if I could find just one person to support, I could do amazing things.

Sorry... little side venting...


----------



## Blackrat

You can always use the Hive as a sounding board 

Just saying, at least we share your obsession of tinkering with rpg’s


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I listened to a podcast last night called Godawful Movies. They were talking about The Phantom Menace. I disagree with many of their points. One reoccurring theme was how creepy the relationship between Anakin and Padme was. They went on and on about it. What made it funny was, they kept talking about how hot Natalie Portman was. But the thing is, she was under age at the time also. So who was creepy? Lol




I had to look that up. Apparently the movie came out in 1999. She was born in 1981. So if we assumed she worked on it during 1998, she would have been 17 at the oldest. But I don't think she really dressed "hot" until the Attack of the Clones, but by that point she would have been old enough. Now, I remember thinking at the time that she was hot, but I was born in 1983, so even if at the time I thought she was hot, I was younger than her, so it's okay. 

But I didn't really think the whole relationship got creepy until Attack of the Clones. Like "Never a day went by that I didn't think about her." Like dude, you were eight. It's like having a crush on your babysitter. Yeah, it's fine when you're a kid, but you usually grow out of that. And typically the babysitter doesn't have any romantic feelings for you. Now, I don't necessarily have any problems with them getting together, but I just felt like they came on a little strong.

I actually just rewatched them a while ago before I started watching the Clone Wars from the beginning. There were definitely things I liked... and definitely parts I skipped over. BUT.... I didn't hate them enough to not watch them again.


----------



## Blackrat

The thing with Padme & Anakin that some people seem to conveniently forget, while Portman was 17-18 at the time, the character Padme was 14. The age difference of the characters is mere 6 years, and by the time their relationship became romantic, Anakin was already young adult.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> You can always use the Hive as a sounding board
> 
> Just saying, at least we share your obsession of tinkering with rpg’s




True, but it's not quite the same as having someone here in person discussing things. Though I suppose maybe for some things posting would be better. More potential people thinking about it.

Anyway, here's something I recently put together. A map of my campaign setting. I spent a ridiculous amount of time playing with photoshop to get this. Obviously not one hundred percent done, but it's what I got so far.

View attachment Meirok.jpg


----------



## Blackrat

If there’s not a huge meteor strike or ”magical nuke oops” in the history of that world, I’m going to be pissed. That circular sea in the middle just screams for something like that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> The thing with Padme & Anakin that some people seem to conveniently forget, while Portman was 17-18 at the time, the character Padme was 14. The age difference of the characters is mere 6 years, and by the time their relationship became romantic, Anakin was already young adult.



For me, it wasn't so much as the age difference. At the beginning of the second movie, assuming 18 and 24, that isn't that much of a gap. I wouldn't have had problems with that. I just felt like the relationship was a little rushed and a little forced and because they had to fit it all into one movie, it just came out a little wonky.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> If there’s not a huge meteor strike or ”magical nuke oops” in the history of that world, I’m going to be pissed. That circular sea in the middle just screams for something like that.



There was a time known as the Godswar, which is when the Caretakers (the collective name for the deities of the world) fought against the Great Old Ones. The deities fought in many instances against the Great Old Ones and lands were shifted, created or destroyed. Many wonders remain from that time and many horrors.

In that location, several of the Caretakers lured one of the Great Old Ones to a massive city. The intent was the trap the Great Old One in the confines of the city, but the Great Old One was too powerful. The city itself was essentially ripped from the earth and the magics used caused the continent to fracture. One of the Caretakers and the Great Old One remains trapped to this day in the city which has balled up and floats half-submerged in the center of that location.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that’s a ”magical nuke oops”. Exactly the kind of thing I’d expect on a map like that.


----------



## Aeson

I can't remember if I shared this before or not. It would have been years ago.

Dragon magazine had a poster map of the Isles of Dread, and I used it as a basis for a new setting.  It was an archipelago with one large main island and smaller islands around it. All the PC races lived on the smaller islands, on the water, or under it. The humans had a kingdom on a peninsula on the main island. There was a narrow strip of land to the larger part. Along this was a very large military buildup. The kingdom had legends of what was "out there" each generation would add to the defense. The other races think the humans are bat guano crazy, but won't set foot there either.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You haven't seen any of them since?



Yep.  Nothing in the ads or reviews- even by fans- made me want to see another SW movie.  Phantom Menace was THAT bad to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep.  Nothing in the ads or reviews- even by fans- made me want to see another SW movie.  Phantom Menace was THAT bad to me.



Out of curiosity, is that every SW movie (including Solo and Rogue One? I thought Solo was decent and Rogue One was cool) and TV shows? Though there were parts of Clone Wars I disliked, overall I enjoyed the series. The Mandalorian was pretty cool too.

I mean, I understand, not everyone likes Star Wars and there were definitely parts in every movie I didn't like. I still watched all 7-9 even though I honestly have no plans to watch them a second time ever in the future. The prequals I just watched the parts that interest me and fast forward the rest. Hah. Just hard to imagine one movie ruining the series so thoroughly as to never watch another in the series.


----------



## Aeson

Rogue One was Dirty Dozen in space. Solo was a train heist in space. Those are not bad things. It's a good thing. I enjoyed them both. I think Solo would have done better is it was not focused on Han Solo.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s *every*.  IOW, only the first 4 movies in chronological order of release date.  PM pissed me off that badly.


----------



## megamania

7-9 had one major problem with me..... POWER JUMP.   With little to no training they were doing things that Yoda couldn't / wouldn't ever dream of.  Stopping a blaster shot in mid air?  Protective shell in deep space?   Bah!

But it or something like it had to be done.  The stirring of the pot if you will.  Afterall, there has to be an evolution of stories or else they become stale.

Just wish they didn't do it this way.

Special effects were awesome however.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> 7-9 had one major problem with me..... POWER JUMP.   With little to no training they were doing things that Yoda couldn't / wouldn't ever dream of.  Stopping a blaster shot in mid air?  Protective shell in deep space?   Bah!
> 
> But it or something like it had to be done.  The stirring of the pot if you will.  Afterall, there has to be an evolution of stories or else they become stale.
> 
> Just wish they didn't do it this way.
> 
> Special effects were awesome however.



In Star Wars the Clone Wars Darth Maul was able to use the force to deflect laser blasts without the usage of a lightsaber. So I suppose stopping one straightup wouldn't be too far of a stretch.

The sad thing is that they could have totally explained this away easily. "With fewer people using the force, the force has grown in power, thus people are able to do more things and thus more people are becoming force sensitive". Or something like that. And BOOM! one line and you got reasons for Finn, for the dude in Rogue One and why people are able to do more powerful things in 7-9 than in previous movies. Is it a perfect solution, no, but I came up with it in like ten seconds. It probably needs a little fleshing out, but that shouldn't be too difficult. Of course some people may not like the explanation, but at least there would be one.

Anyway, I still look forward to Star Wars stuff even if episodes 1,2,3,7,8,9 had major ups and downs because I like the setting well enough. They're no longer automatically movie theatre movies anymore, but I'll probably see them all eventually. (And I'm still looking forward to Mandalorian Season 2; even without Ahsoka Tano, should be cool).


----------



## megamania

Don't have Disney +so I not seen it.

Heard they will pick a time in the past to do stories again.   We'll see


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Don't have Disney +so I not seen it.
> 
> Heard they will pick a time in the past to do stories again.   We'll see



High Republic is apparently the timeline name. It’ll be somewhere way after Old Republic and way before the movies...


----------



## megamania

which means little to me.  I enjoy Star Wars but I don't research it


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm not dead...
(I think.)


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm not dead...
> (I think.)



Ya just smell like you are.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm not dead...
> (I think.)




That is usually a good start...


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm not dead...
> (I think.)



_pokes with a stick_


----------



## Aeson

Anyone else seeing these ads with Susan Sarandon and Lynda Carter with their boobs hanging out?


----------



## trappedslider

so, i got Civ VI free from the epic store, i only walked away because i had to use the bathroom


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Anyone else seeing these ads with Susan Sarandon and Lynda Carter with their boobs hanging out?



Can’t say I’ve had the privilege.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Anyone else seeing these ads with Susan Sarandon and Lynda Carter with their boobs hanging out?




Um... I wish I was.

I installed_ Dungeons & Dragons: Daggerdale_ last weekend (I've been collecting the old D&D videogames lately) and lost a whole day to it. Probably lose a few hours to it again this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

I've seen the ads on this site and others. The Lynda Carter picture is her in a pool for an episode of Battle Of The Stars. Susan is on a fire escape in a suit jacket with nothing under it. They're part of a series of vintage photos.


----------



## Aeson

I watched three whole movies on Netflix tonight.  It's been a long time since I've done anything like that. I played Neverwinter,  and cleaned up my livingroom during a couple of the movies.  I stopped at one point to cook my dinner. Hamburger Helper to which I added mushrooms, onions, and peppers. Then enjoyed while I watched Solo again.


----------



## Aeson

Netflix has a movie called Spenser Confidential. It appears to be based on Spenser for Hire. His sidekick is  a man named Hawk.

Edit: It's a pretty good movie. Mark Walberg at his action comedy best.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

SFH was a pretty nifty show.  I hated how Hawk was the sidekick.  But I like how he joined Starfleet and became one of their most important commanding officers.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> SFH was a pretty nifty show.  I hated how Hawk was the sidekick.  But I like how he joined Starfleet and became one of their most important commanding officers.



My mom had to tell me he was Hawk on the show. I remember it but Robert Urich was the only one I really remembered. I was impressed with him on DS9. 
I remember seeing Avery Brooks at Dragoncon. They were doing the Q&A like it was a late night talk show.  He acted like he didn't want to be there, and the host had a hard time getting him to talk. Michael Dorn was much more forthcoming.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Netflix has a movie called Spenser Confidential. It appears to be based on Spenser for Hire. His sidekick is  a man named Hawk.
> 
> Edit: It's a pretty good movie. Mark Walberg at his action comedy best.





Dannyalcatraz said:


> SFH was a pretty nifty show.  I hated how Hawk was the sidekick.  But I like how he joined Starfleet and became one of their most important commanding officers.



yeah Brooks kept his shaved head from his role as Hawk,when he went back to DS9 for season four along with growing a goatee


----------



## Aeson

Amazon has a series called Upload where people are uploaded to a virtual life after death. In one scene a woman asked her partner if he had protection. They both pull out these packets that had cameras that they place on themselves, then say into their partner's camera "I consent to this". I've heard people talk about getting someone on camera or sign something to that effect. It's scary to think that that's the kind of protection one needs.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Amazon has a series called Upload where people are uploaded to a virtual life after death. In one scene a woman asked her partner if he had protection. They both pull out these packets that had cameras that they place on themselves, then say into their partner's camera "I consent to this". I've heard people talk about getting someone on camera or sign something to that effect. It's scary to think that that's the kind of protection one needs.




Are you refering to consent for uploading or for other things like sex?


----------



## trappedslider

so,i'm playing Civ 6 and well Gandhi has the bomb.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Are you refering to consent for uploading or for other things like sex?



Sex. I can see the confusion. Sorry.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Sex. I can see the confusion. Sorry.




That was what I thought it was. Well, here in Sweden we have a consent-law now, so you can actually be charged with rape or negligent rape even if no threats or violence were involved.  One celebrity just got arrested for having sex with a prostitute (selling sex is legal, but not to buy it or to profit from the sale - i.e. pimps). He kind of admitted negligent rape, as he did say in an interview that the prostitute probably wasn't there voluntarily. And that's a crime that can give up to 4 years in prison. So his defence-lawyer will be buzy.


----------



## Aeson

A problem with video or written consent is it can be coerced. That's all the victim has to claim. 

So it's legal to sell but not buy? The prostitute doesn't get arrested but the client does? What's the difference?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> So it's legal to sell but not buy? The prostitute doesn't get arrested but the client does? What's the difference?




It is supposedly to protect the prostitutes. That way they will have more incentives to testify against any traffickers, pimps or johns that abuse them.


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> It is supposedly to protect the prostitutes. That way they will have more incentives to testify against any traffickers, pimps or johns that abuse them.



Aren't they also unionized?


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> Aren't they also unionized?




Not really. There were one prostitue that tried a few years ago to make things 100% legal and paying taxes on her work If I recall correctly, she tried to then use that to sue the state and our Prime Minister, as they would then benefit from her work. Let's just say she did not get any success apart from a small amount of (in)famy though.

Germany (and maybe the Netherlands)are more open about it. So if there are any such unions it would be there.


----------



## Aeson

I no math gud.

If I were to say "I wrote down a number. Roll a d100 and match the number." 
Does that change the 1 in 100 chance of getting the number right?


----------



## Aeson

A big orange baby in the white house
Coronavirus 
Murder Hornets 
Marauding armies of cannibalistic rats 

If any of you asks what else could go wrong, I'm emptying a can of Cheez Wiz on your head.


----------



## Blackrat

We haven’t had a xenomorph invasion yet, so I’d say everything is fine still.


----------



## Blackrat

Roll20 session scheduled for sunday. I think this is the most prep time I’ve done for a game in the last decade, but at the same time R20 makes prepping rather easy. If I were to purchase monster manual assets for it, prepping would be even easier...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Amazon has a series called Upload where people are uploaded to a virtual life after death. In one scene a woman asked her partner if he had protection. They both pull out these packets that had cameras that they place on themselves, then say into their partner's camera "I consent to this". I've heard people talk about getting someone on camera or sign something to that effect. It's scary to think that that's the kind of protection one needs.



I actually just watched this a couple of days ago. It's an interesting show. I had assumed that the packets with cameras were only because they were using the Nitely app to hook up for sex since they never showed the cameras at any other time during the show. Which makes sense. Stranger comes over to your house, need some sort of guarantee that after that happens both partners are okay with the situation. But again, coercion either direct or indirect could make the camera thing completely pointless.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ulfgeir said:


> That was what I thought it was. Well, here in Sweden we have a consent-law now, so you can actually be charged with rape or negligent rape even if no threats or violence were involved.  One celebrity just got arrested for having sex with a prostitute (selling sex is legal, but not to buy it or to profit from the sale - i.e. pimps). He kind of admitted negligent rape, as he did say in an interview that the prostitute probably wasn't there voluntarily. And that's a crime that can give up to 4 years in prison. So his defence-lawyer will be buzy.



See, I always thought it should be legalized and the workers protected with some sort of official oversight. Not too great of oversight, don't want to feel limited, but enough to try to ensure cleanliness and safetiness.

And I also think that the above situation is messed up. There's no way to determine if a person is there willingly or not. I couldn't imagine hiring a prostitute and thinking "she probably doesn't want this" and then going ahead anyway. And it's not like you can ask her cause whether she is or not, she's probably not going to admit it. And if you tried this more than once, it would be weird asking everyone or assuming there's a decent chance it's unwilling. That says more of a problem with the system rather than the guy who paid for it. Cause at what point would you stop hiring prostitutes? If there's a 50-50 chance she's unwilling, 25%, 10%, 1%? That's not something you'd even want to think about...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Roll20 session scheduled for sunday. I think this is the most prep time I’ve done for a game in the last decade, but at the same time R20 makes prepping rather easy. If I were to purchase monster manual assets for it, prepping would be even easier...



I was supposed to start a roll20 session, but even though I'm currently not working I feel like I have too much going on. Was supposed to be a PF2 game, but my Adventure Path is PF1 [which yeah, I'll have to convert at some point, but I started in 1e and I'm going to finish it in 1e before I begin converting it to 2e]. At least I've been making some decent progress on it. Never realized how much work creating an Adventure Path by yourself is!


----------



## Dog Moon

I made this creature the other day (one with 18 Con and 3 Cha). Made it undead. CR 9 went from 76hp to 21hp. I was like huh, these things are totally gonna die with only 21hp at CR 9.

Then I found a random template: "A plagued beast has a minimum Charisma score of 15—if the base creature’s Charisma score is lower, increase it to 15." I feel like all Undead templates should have that. Maybe not always 15, but at least something to prevent my above example from becoming true. Came across that and saw someone talk about that's one of the reasons Lich Sorcerers are more powerful than Lich Wizards, since they're already going to have high Charisma so their hit points will drastically increase upon undeath.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Anyone else seeing these ads with Susan Sarandon and Lynda Carter with their boobs hanging out?




No.  I feel left out


----------



## megamania

Working on the Torg: Eternity.  Hoping to run it next month (June).


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Working on the Torg: Eternity.  Hoping to run it next month (June).



Good luck. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## megamania

Played it back in 1990.  Had a blast with it.    Decided I would run the new version.    Reading up and researching it now.    Thinking them exploring Virginia Beach first.   A little A.R.E. stuff mixed with aggressive plants and dinosaurs.


----------



## Aeson

To those that say the camera adds 10 pounds, I suggest you stop eating cameras.


----------



## Aeson

Last night before I left for work I took my meds like I often do. I didn't eat anything before I left like I often do. Sometimes I'll get drive thru on the way. I didn't do that either. I think my blood sugar tanked part way through my first route. I got shakey and felt queasy.  I stopped at Quick Trip to get something to eat and felt much better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Last night before I left for work I took my meds like I often do. I didn't eat anything before I left like I often do. Sometimes I'll get drive thru on the way. I didn't do that either. I think my blood sugar tanked part way through my first route. I got shakey and felt queasy.  I stopped at Quick Trip to get something to eat and felt much better.



You gotta be careful with that.  I take some BP meds that are supposed to be taken with food.  I don’t always, but if I go too long without eating after taking them, I can pass right the hell out.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You gotta be careful with that.  I take some BP meds that are supposed to be taken with food.  I don’t always, but if I go too long without eating after taking them, I can pass right the hell out.



I am supposed to take them with food. I had a hand full of tortilla chips and a 1/3 bottle of Coke Zero as I walked out hoping it was enough. It wasn't. 

I'm unclear if it was my blood sugar or my blood pressure but I know something dropped and I wasn't feeling well.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> To those that say the camera adds 10 pounds, I suggest you stop eating cameras.




Its not the cameras themselves..... its all the souls it took


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Last night before I left for work I took my meds like I often do. I didn't eat anything before I left like I often do. Sometimes I'll get drive thru on the way. I didn't do that either. I think my blood sugar tanked part way through my first route. I got shakey and felt queasy.  I stopped at Quick Trip to get something to eat and felt much better.




Shaky? Queasy?  Yup.  Around 55-60 is when I feel these.  Also cold, hollow inside and when below 50 vision slow to react and trembling hands.  Yup


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You gotta be careful with that.  I take some BP meds that are supposed to be taken with food.  I don’t always, but if I go too long without eating after taking them, I can pass right the hell out.




Ouch.   Nearly did that once.  Bloodsugar was 35


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I am supposed to take them with food. I had a hand full of tortilla chips and a 1/3 bottle of Coke Zero as I walked out hoping it was enough. It wasn't.
> 
> I'm unclear if it was my blood sugar or my blood pressure but I know something dropped and I wasn't feeling well.




Not a doctor but if meds caused that I lean to blood pressure but maybe you  bottomed out due to lack of food.


----------



## megamania

I take meds for diabetes, blood pressure, hyper tension, anxiety, depression and pain.  I never know how I will react under certain conditions.


----------



## megamania

and its damn hot and sticky.  Making me think its time to break down and buy an AC unit.  So used  to going into the river when its like this.


----------



## Aeson

At least I wasn't working a physically demanding job. I was driving, but I was seated. If I started feeling worse I could have pulled over. A couple of times I felt I might need to. 

I used to keep bottled water and a little something to eat in the car. I need to start that again.


----------



## megamania

Still you need your wits to drive.  I've been lucky, each time experienced something like this I was a passenger.  The one time I nearly did pass out before we got to a store to pick up a candy to recover from.  Scared the hell out of my family.  It was the first time any of them had seen me like that.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I take meds for diabetes, blood pressure, hyper tension, anxiety, depression and pain.  I never know how I will react under certain conditions.



I thought high  blood pressure and hypertension were the same. Anyway, I take all of these myself. Probably at lower doses but I'm right there with you.


----------



## megamania

May very well be.  Depends on the doctor and sometimes the visit


----------



## megamania

May depend on level.  I take Lithium as part of my twice daily med cocktail


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> May depend on level.  I take Lithium as part of my twice daily med cocktail



I take Effexor. It has a side effect men and their partners may not care for, but it keeps me level headed most of the time.


----------



## megamania

Past the point of worrying about that.  Either diabetes, stress or the nerve damage ( or a mix) ended "happy time" a long time ago.


----------



## Blackrat

The town motto of Normal, Illinois is "Everything Is Just as It Seems!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I thought high  blood pressure and hypertension were the same.



They are.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The town motto of Normal, Illinois is "Everything Is Just as It Seems!"



From a certain point of view.


----------



## megamania

Days like this all I think about is the line from Aladdin-  "May Day! Mayday! Errrrroooowwwwwww"


----------



## Aeson

Whole lotta stupid in Atlanta right now.


----------



## Aeson

Around the same time the riots started my router went titsup. Coincidence? I think not. 

It just stopped working yesterday. As an Apple product I expected more from it.


----------



## megamania

The End Times are Coming


----------



## Aeson

I wanted to post the speech Mayor Bottoms gave on the riots last night. It's an excellent speech. More of a mom than a politician.  I'm worried some whiner will report it.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> so,i'm playing Civ 6 and well Gandhi has the bomb.



I downloading a few days ago. I'm installing now. Borderlands 2 is available for free now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

10 pm kerfew in Nashville.


----------



## Aeson

Scott DeWar said:


> 10 pm kerfew in Nashville.



I couldn't remember the last time we heard from you. I started to get a little worried. 

Atlanta put a 9pm curfew in place.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Whole lotta stupid in Atlanta right now.



Whole lotta stupid in Minnesota right now too! We hadja beat: 8pm curfew.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, roll20. Couldn’t get the voice chat to work, but after an hour of trying we switched to discord for the chat. Otherwise it worked nicely. Rolling dice worked as expected, having easy access to the details of character abilities is very good, and uploading images to use as handout is easy even in midgame.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Okay, roll20. Couldn’t get the voice chat to work, but after an hour of trying we switched to discord for the chat. Otherwise it worked nicely. Rolling dice worked as expected, having easy access to the details of character abilities is very good, and uploading images to use as handout is easy even in midgame.



Huh, we used Discord. Didn't even know roll20 HAD a voice chat. I guess it makes sense, our group just never used it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Here's a question: if you were DMing an Adventure Path and you saw something like this, would you think it's stupid or think it's kind of neat:
_Iron Golem_
*Note:* The golem also has a musket that it can utilize, which it does so if no one is within reach. The same magic animating the golem enchants the musket with unlimited ammunition. The gun has no chance of misfiring.
+13/+8/+3/-2 ranged touch (2d8+10/x4)
_Feats:_ Deadly Aim
Basically, typical Iron Golem as base stats, but a little different from normal. Or:
_Elder Fire Elemental_
*Note: *This elemental is healed by negative energy and injured by positive energy (as if it were undead). In addition, it half the burn damage listed is negative energy rather than fire. When it dies, it releases the negative energy in a blast of power, dealing 7d6 negative energy damage in a 30ft radius (Will save DC 22 for half).
I've noticed that I've been doing this more recently, adding slight changes rather than feeling the need to create brand new creatures. And yes, there are reasons for this, neither variant is arbitrary. Now, if stats change or if I was doing something grander, of course I would just stat up the creature, but as you can see, neither option drastically changes the creature enough to completely rewrite the statblock.


----------



## Blackrat

That’s pretty much what I do for monsters. Tweak them a little. Not enough to warrant their own stat blocks, but give them something to differentiate from the baseline.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I downloading a few days ago. I'm installing now. Borderlands 2 is available for free now.



Now that i've been playing it for awhile to understand the changes between civ 5 and civ 6 I'm ready to try it on a RNG map on deity level difficulty. I may also put down the money to get it on steam along with the dlc.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, we used Discord. Didn't even know roll20 HAD a voice chat. I guess it makes sense, our group just never used it.



Yeah, apparently when it works, it works really well, but I couldn’t get it to work. Main issue was my computer, that couldn’t grasp the idea that headphones could be a speaker and a microphone simultaneus...

Setting up discord channel is so easy though, that we got everyone in it in five minutes, and I could use it with my phone, that understood that headphone mic is an actual thing...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Whole lotta stupid in Minnesota right now too! We hadja beat: 8pm curfew.



I forgot you're up there where this started.


----------



## Aeson

I would like to give Roll20 and Fantasy Grounds a try, but I still want to roll my own dice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m puzzled by the negative energy fire elemental, but if it makes sense in campaign,


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m puzzled by the negative energy fire elemental, but if it makes sense in campaign,



Dark fire? Shadow fire? Black flamer? Nope, that's  RuPaul.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Here's a question: if you were DMing an Adventure Path and you saw something like this, would you think it's stupid or think it's kind of neat:
> _Iron Golem_
> *Note:* The golem also has a musket that it can utilize, which it does so if no one is within reach. The same magic animating the golem enchants the musket with unlimited ammunition. The gun has no chance of misfiring.




Have you looked at Pathfinder's Canon Golem?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m puzzled by the negative energy fire elemental, but if it makes sense in campaign,



Well, basically there's a temple to the deity of the dead (who absolutely hates undead). There was a massive betrayal by the head cleric who they ended up rising as an undead. Because of him necromantic energies have basically flooded the temple. Other killed acolytes have turned into undead and there are numerous haunts in the temple.  One of the killed acolytes fell into a fireplace and instead of rising as an undead creature, sorta ended up combining with the fire, becoming a fire elemental tinged with negative energy. I know there are no rules dictating this, but whatever.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Have you looked at Pathfinder's Canon Golem?



I have, but in this case a) the cannon golem is a little too high CR and b) the iron golem is protecting the temple of the deity of creation whose favored weapon is a rifle, which is why I gave the iron golem a special rifle rather than just utilizing a cannon golem.


----------



## Dog Moon

On a side note, I am saddened by the removal of the Signatures in our posts.


----------



## megamania

Couple things that suck with the new system.  Nothing worth complaining about but such is life.


----------



## Scott DeWar

8 pm curfew last night here in Music City


----------



## megamania

Frustrating watching news during the presidential address.  All I will say as it most likely fits within the Grandma Rules.


----------



## Mad_Jack

So this happened... It's been quite a long time since the Postal Diservice mangled something this bad.
Fortunately, it's all just grease on the envelope, and nothing was bent or torn.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> So this happened... It's been quite a long time since the Postal Diservice mangled something this bad.
> Fortunately, it's all just grease on the envelope, and nothing was bent or torn.



Well, they might have gotten it messed up, but at least they CARE... though about what I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Aeson

It helps facilitate faster delivery.


----------



## Aeson

If you were in the car with me tonight you could tell I ate way too much broccoli this weekend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> If you were in the car with me tonight you could tell I ate way too much broccoli this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

I think I've seen that movie.


----------



## Aeson

New phone. Needed an upgrade. Dropping it and cracking the screen was the excuse I needed.


----------



## Aeson

There's no news like good gnews.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finally got all the stuff for making reusable cloth masks assembled and ready to go, including some flexible plastic covered metal nose bands...and an additional idea I had.

I went to Joann’s Fabrics and got some Dritz Cord stops like these:








						Cord Locks/Stops - Dritz
					

For neck drawstrings of upper outerwear (jackets, hoodies, etc.) larger than children’s size 12. For waist or hem drawstrings of upper outwear larger than children’s size 16.



					www.dritz.com
				




They’re not the ones I was hoping to get- I wanted a double cord design- but that’s what they had in store, so I bought them. They’re _just _big enough for our plan.

The idea is that, instead of an over the ear design, we’re doing a single cord mask design that uses paracord, tied in back of your head.  But since my Mom is having some shoulder and arm issues, she might have trouble tying a good knot behind her head.  With the cord stops, however, she can pinch, pull, and release for a perfect fit in seconds.


----------



## Aeson

Which one of these adventures has Adrienne Barbeau in it?






That was the first thought I had when I saw this.


----------



## Aeson

I know the rules, but please understand, I don't have anyone knowledgeable enough in my real life to help with this. Those on the right think he's 
God and those on the left think he's insane.  I have no one else. 

I am genuinely afraid of our current president. I fear he will force the military on our own people,  or force them into a coup to stop him. I need someone with reason to convince me we're going to be ok. Are we witnessing the end of our country as we know it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Key members of the administration have gone on the record to say they do not support the idea that now is the time to invoke the Insurrection Act.

All the living former presidents have spoken up against him on this.

A lot of high-ranking retired military have spoken up against him on this- some expressing a similar concern in similar language to how you just did.

Several notable active duty military- including some of the highest ranking NCOs in each branch- have chimed in about how individual soldiers have a duty to uphold the Constitution and the right AND duty to disobey unlawful orders...in writing.

Foreign leaders have gone on record about our curr state of unrest, bot enemies and allies.

Even on Fox, they’re running interviews of some of the above people who do not support him on this.

These are unprecedented actions, unprecedented times.

What I see is that there is enough pushback to make a collapse of our country extremely unlikely.


----------



## Aeson

Thank you. I hesitated to post that. I found myself preparing for bed with all of that on my mind. Things are so chaotic. We still have a virus killing thousands of people. I wondered what I might wake up to. It impacted my sleep and my dreams. This is the first time in a long time I started to worry about the future and how that future could be tomorrow and not just some far distant time. I found myself thinking of acquiring a gun, but I don't know who I would need to protect myself from. The lines between who the bad guys are continue to blur.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Using a gun is simultaneously very easy and very difficult.

Like any machine, they require maintenance to function properly.  And they’re designed to be easy to use...as long as you remember to take the safety off.  Just point and squeeze.

But to _actually_ use one requires you to be in the right mindset- you HAVE to be willing to use it if you pull it in someone, otherwise, it’s just a really expensive prop. There’s also the issue of practice. Depending on the gun, recoil and noise can be minimal to shocking. If you’re not trained to deal with your weapon, it could drastically affect its efficacy. Plus, training is something you need to refresh as well. You have to maintain your skills just like you have to maintain your weapon. 
And of course, they’re not toys, and each state has rules about how and where they can be carried, or how to legally store them.

...all of which is why I don’t own a gun.


----------



## Aeson

But...but..but....I thought people moving into Texas or born there were issued guns day one. Those visiting are loaned guns. Those passing through are shown a gun and encouraged to pass through quickly.

I've fired a 9mm hand gun, an AR15, a 22 rifle and a shotgun at various nonliving targets at various times in my life. I've had varying viewpoints on gun ownership at different times in my life. For the longest time the viewpoint was it's an unnecessary expense.


----------



## Aeson

My understandably high anxiety seems to have killed the thread. 

New topic:

I heard on a podcast the thought that conspiracy theory believers believe them because it's hard for them to believe the reality. They can't handle the reality of a man walking into an elementary school and killing a bunch of kids and staff so they believe it's fake. Buffy The Vampire Slayer used something similar to explain why no one seemed to notice all the monsters and dead people in town.


----------



## Aeson

Followed a banner ad to this Kickstarter. Legendlore RPG Setting for 5th Edition Fantasy Roleplaying

Found this piece of artwork. Thought it was interesting. Anyone see disabled character art in other books?


----------



## trappedslider

i've been sucked into playing Civ 6 lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My understandably high anxiety seems to have killed the thread.
> 
> New topic:
> 
> I heard on a podcast the thought that conspiracy theory believers believe them because it's hard for them to believe the reality. They can't handle the reality of a man walking into an elementary school and killing a bunch of kids and staff so they believe it's fake. Buffy The Vampire Slayer used something similar to explain why no one seemed to notice all the monsters and dead people in town.



A lot of this, yes.

Another big part is a disbelief in the news _sources_, whether created by intentional manipulation or organically come to themselves.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Followed a banner ad to this Kickstarter. Legendlore RPG Setting for 5th Edition Fantasy Roleplaying
> 
> Found this piece of artwork. Thought it was interesting. Anyone see disabled character art in other books?
> 
> View attachment 122656



I’ve seen characters with missing eyes, prosthetic hands/weapon hands, and magic arms or legs, but never one in a wheelchair.


----------



## Aeson

I'd be interested in the back story for both the idea for the wheelchair character, and the character herself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ll note the artist put no handles in the back- so she is self-sufficient- but she wears no gloves and her wheels have no outer rails.  Her hands are gonna get *dirty.*


----------



## Aeson

Not to mention when wielding a weapon, she'll only be able to go in circles, assuming she's using a one handed weapon.


----------



## Blackrat

Look at that forehead! There’s enough psychic energy there to move the chair by thought alone. She is obviously a psychic warrior!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Look at that forehead! There’s enough psychic energy there to move the chair by thought alone. She is obviously a psychic warrior!



I was just coming back to say something similar. You beat me to it. Did you read my mind?


----------



## Aeson

Hopefully no one thinks we're picking on  disabled people. We're having fun with the artistic choices not the subject matter.


----------



## trappedslider

There's no breaks on the wheels...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I know the rules, but please understand, I don't have anyone knowledgeable enough in my real life to help with this. Those on the right think he's
> God and those on the left think he's insane.  I have no one else.
> 
> I am genuinely afraid of our current president. I fear he will force the military on our own people,  or force them into a coup to stop him. I need someone with reason to convince me we're going to be ok. Are we witnessing the end of our country as we know it?




9-10 months then we will be better


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> My understandably high anxiety seems to have killed the thread.




Not yours..... mine.    Had a physical set back.  I can't even stand now.    Kinda set me back mentally


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> i've been sucked into playing Civ 6 lol




When not into self-pity I have been reading up on TORG: Eternity and making DM Cheat Sheets complete with a Glossary Index.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve seen characters with missing eyes, prosthetic hands/weapon hands, and magic arms or legs, but never one in a wheelchair.




Professor X and The Chief for Heroclix


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Look at that forehead! There’s enough psychic energy there to move the chair by thought alone. She is obviously a psychic warrior!




Rogue with illusionary powers.  "Look at me- I can't stand" and the unmerciful goblin moves in with a smile and gets knifed in the neck.    Nasty Rogue


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Hopefully no one thinks we're picking on  disabled people. We're having fun with the artistic choices not the subject matter.




No you bastiches.  I take no offensive you lousy dirty bastiches……. grumble grumble


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> There's no breaks on the wheels...




Hard to charge that way


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Hopefully no one thinks we're picking on  disabled people. We're having fun with the artistic choices not the subject matter.



This ain’t making fun of or picking on. This is appreciation of the diversity and representation in rpg art. 3e PHB pretty much started it with the diverse character pictures and now we have a wheelchair bound character in a sourcebook, and that is truly awesome! It says that disability ain’t stopping you from being an adventurer.


----------



## megamania

This Disabled person isn't a player..... He's a GM.... He. Is. A. Gawd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Professor X and The Chief for Heroclix



True, but I was thinking in terms of fantasy stories and games, not supers.

There was some sourcebook that had Drow depicted with prosthetic limbs, for instance.


----------



## megamania

I want to say Eberron spoke of the subject (under results of the War) but no figures


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> This ain’t making fun of or picking on. This is appreciation of the diversity and representation in rpg art. 3e PHB pretty much started it with the diverse character pictures and now we have a wheelchair bound character in a sourcebook, and that is truly awesome! It says that disability ain’t stopping you from being an adventurer.



I agree. I liked the idea from the start, it's why I shared the picture. Bring more awareness to it and the project.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Well, this is the coolest thing I've seen in quite a while...

Toto's "Africa"... Played on *TESLA COILS*....

Apparently the guy has a few more videos on his Youtube channel.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> True, but I was thinking in terms of fantasy stories and games, not supers.
> 
> There was some sourcebook that had Drow depicted with prosthetic limbs, for instance.



Forgotten Realms CS for 3e had a drow with a leg brace if I remember right.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> This Disabled person isn't a player..... He's a GM.... He. Is. A. Gawd.



He's also full of himself.


----------



## megamania

Better than being full of.... crap


----------



## Blackrat

There’s a pun in here


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Waitaminit..._


----------



## trappedslider

i don't get it


----------



## Blackrat

It is...



Spoiler



Picardo Montalban 



I’m having way too much fun at this...


----------



## Aeson

Yesterday I saw a person walking down the street. From behind I could tell two things. They were slight in build, and black. From the gait, I determined the person was older. Still unable to figure out male or female. I was trying to deliver a newspaper at a house, when the person stopped in front of the driveway where I intended to throw the paper. As I passed by she turned and looked at me. She even said hello.  I saw a beautiful pair of brown eyes peering back at me from atop a mask. It's a downside of this mask wearing, that we're not able to see the lovely face of a young woman.


----------



## Aeson

Now I hear tell of seismic activity in Yellowstone. I swear, if a volcano erupts, I'm hitting the reload button and restarting from the last save point. 

Prepare to go back to 2010.


----------



## megamania

Yellowstone is one if not THE biggest thermo-active spots within the US.  Quakes are common and expected.   The good news- all are small and harmless.  The bad-  If a big one happens it could split the US in two with one half being winter for a bit from ashe fallout.


----------



## Aeson

As if the country wasn't divided enough, now it could physically be divided.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Considering the last Yellowstone eruption was supposedly large enough to be heard on the East and west coasts.  If it blew like that again, there probably wouldn’t be enough of a country to call t a country anymore.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dog Moon

I thought I read somewhere that even though people always talk about the yellowstone volcano being "overdue" for an eruption, the truth is that it isn't. Maybe something else could affect it, but left on its own, it's not likely anything we have to worry about.


----------



## Dog Moon

Saturday group is starting a Symbaroum campaign. Seems like an okay system and the artwork is nice.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> I thought I read somewhere that even though people always talk about the yellowstone volcano being "overdue" for an eruption, the truth is that it isn't. Maybe something else could affect it, but left on its own, it's not likely anything we have to worry about.




Maybe you read this from the USGS Is Yellowstone overdue for an eruption? When will Yellowstone erupt?


----------



## Aeson

A DJ said his tennis doubles opponents this weekend are named Pickles McGee and Waffles Macintosh. I now must create a halfling named Pickles McGee.


----------



## Aeson

Don't try this at home. 


If you do, post it for us to see.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A DJ said his tennis doubles opponents this weekend are named Pickles McGee and Waffles Macintosh. I now must create a halfling named Pickles McGee.



I was thinking Waffletosh.


----------



## Aeson

Got one for you.

George Floyd is a Free Mason and still alive. The cop that killed him is an actor. The whole thing was staged so the Free Masons could take over the world.


----------



## megamania

The Illuminati makes its move !


----------



## Aeson

A friend told me about it after hearing it from another friend. I said we need to play Illuminati. She said it's against her religion to play such games. It makes no sense.


----------



## megamania

Can't be worse than I playing CoC in the Church Annex for a few months.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder if she's Jehovah Witness. They have weird beliefs and weirder rules.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Maybe you read this from the USGS Is Yellowstone overdue for an eruption? When will Yellowstone erupt?



Might not have been from that exact source, but yeah, looks kinda like what I remember.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Got one for you.
> 
> George Floyd is a Free Mason and still alive. The cop that killed him is an actor. The whole thing was staged so the Free Masons could take over the world.



You know, minus the Free Mason thing, I read about someone who was saying something similar. 

On a semi-related note, apparently Atlanta (iirc) is starting a new round of rioting. Apparently a drunk/homeless man was found sleeping on the ground in a Wendy's drivethru, so the police were called. Dude ended up dying. And guess what... the Wendy's got burned down to the ground. I bet the people of that Wendy's are like "yeah, okay, never calling the police for something like this ever again, just let the dude sleep".


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I wonder if she's Jehovah Witness. They have weird beliefs and weirder rules.



I've known a few Muslims and some of them can be really strict on themselves. Like there's a saying that "Only archery, horseback riding and swimming are acceptable forms of entertainment" (obviously, that's not quite the quote, but close enough for this purpose), so some believe that doing anything that isn't that or religious in nature is a waste of time. Heard one give a "lecture" once to a friend how if you watched one movie a week, you were wasting two hours every week that could be used to benefit yourself or someone else. My friend didn't agree, said that every once in a while sometimes you just need to chill and calm your mind by doing something such as watching a movie. (

So I'm guess the above person could be a highly devout religious person of practically any religion. Feel pretty sure in almost any religion you can find something to prove your point against playing such games, whether waste of time or conspiracies or whatever.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> You know, minus the Free Mason thing, I read about someone who was saying something similar.
> 
> On a semi-related note, apparently Atlanta (iirc) is starting a new round of rioting. Apparently a drunk/homeless man was found sleeping on the ground in a Wendy's drivethru, so the police were called. Dude ended up dying. And guess what... the Wendy's got burned down to the ground. I bet the people of that Wendy's are like "yeah, okay, never calling the police for something like this ever again, just let the dude sleep".



As far as I know it wasn't burned to the ground but a fire was set on the property.  He was asleep in his car in the drive thru. He got the taser from the officer and ran after a tussle. When he turned and pointed the taser at the officer he was shot. 

The police chief has resigned. I'm not sure why. She was being praised for how she handled the riots to begin with.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I've known a few Muslims and some of them can be really strict on themselves. Like there's a saying that "Only archery, horseback riding and swimming are acceptable forms of entertainment" (obviously, that's not quite the quote, but close enough for this purpose), so some believe that doing anything that isn't that or religious in nature is a waste of time. Heard one give a "lecture" once to a friend how if you watched one movie a week, you were wasting two hours every week that could be used to benefit yourself or someone else. My friend didn't agree, said that every once in a while sometimes you just need to chill and calm your mind by doing something such as watching a movie. (
> 
> So I'm guess the above person could be a highly devout religious person of practically any religion. Feel pretty sure in almost any religion you can find something to prove your point against playing such games, whether waste of time or conspiracies or whatever.



I've met and been around more Muslims than Jahovah Witnesses. I know about them and how strict they can be. I can see how Illuminati could be a problem for them. 
She goes to church, not bible study at a Kingdom Hall so she's not JW. I remember that now.


----------



## Aeson

Ok. After some research, the restaurant was set on fire. It may have burned down because the fire department couldn't get to it. I'm still unclear on why the chief stepped down.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Might not have been from that exact source, but yeah, looks kinda like what I remember.



I went on an archive binge and realized that's still a ton of stuff we don't know about "super volcanoes"

so due to a number of climate related events the year 1816 was known as "the year without a summer". I'm guessing we're in for a repeat, only without the snow falling in July.


----------



## 1_particular_person

So, I am a regular here and I needed to switch computers, but forgot my password. I went to request a reset and it changed my name to what you now see. can you guess who I am?


----------



## Aeson

Are you an animal, vegetable, or mineral?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Are you an animal, vegetable, or mineral?



yes.


----------



## Aeson

We know who you are. I'm trying to guess the other one.

Are you male, female, or gender nonbinary?


----------



## Blackrat

It is Scotty. I am good at guessing. Even better at snooping.

There’s another old friend with a new name around, but she hasn’t returned to the Hive yet...


----------



## Aeson

Prolly wouldn't have guessed that.

Any shes are welcome here as long as she is not Fru pretending to be a she. If she's an old hiver afraid to come back, tell her I'll behave myself.


----------



## megamania

"You are the One."


----------



## megamania

Tis a crazy world we live in


----------



## Aeson

Tell me about it.


----------



## megamania

well it began in China......

tell me if you've heard this one before-


----------



## trappedslider

here's my current game map from Civ Vi

i'm the blue with white dots. Purple is India,red is English,White is Canada,Green is hungry, yellow is Scythian, the black in the middle is a city-state.


----------



## Blackrat

Bloody imperialist conqueror! I love it!


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Bloody imperialist conqueror! I love it!



Well,ghandi has the bomb....


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Well,ghandi has the bomb....



It's not a "bomb" it's 2 billion people eating nothing but curry every day.


----------



## megamania

Mustard Gas was the beginning..... now we have Curry Gas.  Eats through rubber and plastics as well as nasal tissue.


----------



## megamania

Getting closer to running my first ever TORG: Eternity game.   Writing first adventure now and group meeting in a few days to discuss what this game is like.  Everyone has played only d20 style games before.


----------



## megamania

Has anyone ever tried to join the Piazza gaming message board?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Has anyone ever tried to join the Piazza gaming message board?



@Knightfall is a member I believe


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Has anyone ever tried to join the Piazza gaming message board?





Blackrat said:


> @Knightfall is a member I believe



Yes, I am a member of The Piazza.


----------



## Knightfall

It is a really cool forum with a lot of great people. It is focused primarily on the D&D worlds but there are tons of other games talked about on it too.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Shut up and take my money. I want one.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall said:


> Yes, I am a member of The Piazza.




Been trying to registar there for over a month for their Torg section and no one will authorize me.  I'm trying to figure out if it's related to the pandemic, they are disorganized or they just dislike me somehow.


----------



## Aeson

This looks like a useful bundle. 








						Humble Software Bundle: MAPS Extravaganza
					

Design maps for your own tabletop campaigns, fantasy settings, and more with this MAPS Extravaganza software bundle. Plus, pay what you want & support charity.




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> This looks like a useful bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humble Software Bundle: MAPS Extravaganza
> 
> 
> Design maps for your own tabletop campaigns, fantasy settings, and more with this MAPS Extravaganza software bundle. Plus, pay what you want & support charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.humblebundle.com



God does that look awesome and worth it,wish i had the money to pay 30+


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Been trying to registar there for over a month for their Torg section and no one will authorize me.  I'm trying to figure out if it's related to the pandemic, they are disorganized or they just dislike me somehow.



Unsure. I can check for you later on tonight or maybe tomorrow. While  do have moderator status for my homebrew forum for Kulan, I don't have privileges to authorize you.


----------



## megamania

Thankyou.  I was just wondering what was up there.  Writing my first Torg:Eternity adventure and it is structured so very differently from DnD and I have questions.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> God does that look awesome and worth it,wish i had the money to pay 30+



You have around 20 days. They've had several bundles in the last few days I'm interested in. If I wait for the end, it's going to be an expensive few days. 

Register an account with the site, then click the remind me bell. They'll let you know when you're down to 48 hours.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> You have around 20 days. They've had several bundles in the last few days I'm interested in. If I wait for the end, it's going to be an expensive few days.
> 
> Register an account with the site, then click the remind me bell. They'll let you know when you're down to 48 hours.



I won't have the money till the start of the month,but that should be with in the 20 days


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Thankyou.  I was just wondering what was up there.  Writing my first Torg:Eternity adventure and it is structured so very differently from DnD and I have questions.



I have asked the mod team at The Piazza about your issue. I'll get back to you once I get a response.


----------



## Knightfall

@megamania, it seems the moderation team at The Piazza has been dealing with a huge backlog of spambots. Your request got lost in the noise. A team member has now activated your accunt. You should be able to post now! 

EDIT: and don't forget to post in the "introduce yourself" thread: Introduce yourself here - The Piazza


----------



## Aeson

A whole message board about pizza? I'm in.


----------



## Knightfall

*Piazza*, not pizza...


----------



## Blackrat

I’ll have mine with salami, bell peppers and mozzarella, thank you


----------



## megamania

Knightfall said:


> *Piazza*, not pizza...




But it could be......


----------



## Aeson

Is it my white privilege that prevents me from seeing orcs and drow as problematic? I never saw them as a reflection of anything from the real world.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’ll have mine with salami, bell peppers and mozzarella, thank you



Onions and mushrooms and you have a great pizza.


----------



## Aeson

Designated hitter in the National League. These really are the end times.


----------



## Aeson

I've known our European cousins are insane for a long time. I've come accept they tend to drive on the wrong side of the road. Have an unhealthy obsession with David Hasselhoff. I can even come to terms with eating pizza with a knife and fork (heresy). But when you put mayo and ketchup on your pizza you have gone too far. It already has tomato sauce on it. If you're some kind of masochist, it has slices of tomato on it. Why ketchup? 

Now I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## megamania

I think I just threw-up a little in my mouth.  Mayo on pizza?   

uh.... yup.  lil' bit


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I think I just threw-up a little in my mouth.  Mayo on pizza?
> 
> uh.... yup.  lil' bit



That might be a pizza topping somewhere.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall said:


> @megamania, it seems the moderation team at The Piazza has been dealing with a huge backlog of spambots. Your request got lost in the noise. A team member has now activated your accunt. You should be able to post now!
> 
> EDIT: and don't forget to post in the "introduce yourself" thread: Introduce yourself here - The Piazza




How do I post images there?  Is that a pay for the rite feature?  Looking to do a "Storyhour" type of thing there with Torg


----------



## megamania

Might have to get a pizza tonight.  Sounds good.


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> How do I post images there?  Is that a pay for the rite feature?  Looking to do a "Storyhour" type of thing there with Torg



There isn't any way to upload images on the the forums, so you have to link them from somewhere else. Also, there is size restriction on images. (I forget exactly how much since it only tells you after you try to link an image.) To add an image make sure you're in Full Editor & Preview and then look for the Insert Image button (right before the Insert URL button). Note that when you click it, it will only give you this: [ img ] [ /img ]. You have to then put in the link to the image. (Most of my images on The Piazza come from one of my WordPress websites.)


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Can't be worse than I playing CoC in the Church Annex for a few months.




When I was younger we used to play D&D in the church parking lot while waiting for our patents to show up after Catholic Catechism class, with maps drawn in the dirt and rocks for minis. One incredibly rainy day our teacher Sister Maria found us huddled in a door alcove rying to keep our character sheets dry, and invited us to use the classroom instead. Since she was required to be there while we played, we taught her to play. She was the party's cleric, Sister Maria, lol.

Protip: Never roll dice with a member of the clergy...  Sister Maria could roll a natural 20 on a D6....


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Might have to get a pizza tonight.  Sounds good.




 Oh, man... There's a local place called Friendly Pizza that does some reaaaaally good specialty pies... They're expensive, but they _stack_ the toppings on those things. One of my favorites is the potato pie - it's a white pizza (olive oil, oregano and parmesan rubbed on the dough), then they lay down a layer of thinly shaved potato slices and cover it with mozzarella and top it with bacon. I have them add onions.
Damn, we need a  drooling emoji...


----------



## Blackrat

Mad_Jack said:


> Oh, man... There's a local place called Friendly Pizza that does some reaaaaally good specialty pies... They're expensive, but they _stack_ the toppings on those things. One of my favorites is the potato pie - it's a white pizza (olive oil, oregano and parmesan rubbed on the dough), then they lay down a layer of thinly shaved potato slices and cover it with mozzarella and top it with bacon. I have them add onions.
> Damn, we need a  drooling emoji...



That does sound delicious. There is propably some 10-20 pizza places within 5km of where I live, but I only go to this one place. It is more expensive by far to every other (except the franchise place that has restaurants across the country), but it is also the best pizza I’ve ever had. Damn, I seriously need to get a pizza this weekend...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We have 4 faves for pizza right now.

1) a family owned place whose owner is the latest in a long line of italian restauranteurs.  She is CLEARLY an immigrant, still uses family recipes and imports, and you can tell.  Some of her ingredients- like capers- are notably superior.

2) an Indian owned, takeout-only place that has good hand-tossed crusts and great classic hot sandwiches.  They also, uniquely, have some Indian fusion pizzas.

3) two different eastern-European owned places.  Menus for both have killer calzones & strombolis, a variety of pastas, and pizza available whole or by the slice.

We have a bunch of other great Italian places around as well, but I wouldn’t order the pizza at any of them.  They might be great, but ordering them would still be a culinary step down from what those places do best.


----------



## megamania

Buggers.  Went to get pizza at one of my favorite places and they decided to shut down for the summer.  sigh.  Frozen pizza is not the same......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Buggers.  Went to get pizza at one of my favorite places and they decided to shut down for the summer.  sigh.  Frozen pizza is not the same......



I have lived 53 years on this planet, and thus far, I have avoided the frozen species of pizza...

Not even pizza rolls.*



* OTOH, those mini frozen egg rolls...


----------



## Aeson

Unless the place makes their dough, you've had frozen pizza. Little Caesars makes their dough in house.


----------



## Ulfgeir

I wish the pizza-place that is like 200 meters from where I live, made if not good at least decent pizza. Sadly they don't.  They used to make very good pizza, but with every change of ownership, the taste has been worse. Closest other places are at least 5 minutes away by car.   

Not sure which one of them would make good pizza.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Unless the place makes their dough, you've had frozen pizza. Little Caesars makes their dough in house.



The ones I’m talking about all do their own.

But in the interest of clarity, I only meant in the sense of the stuff available in groceries.  So, no Red Baron, no Totino‘s, no Tombstone, nor any of the “take & bake” ones offered by assorted eateries.

Even when I made pseudo-pizzas at home, I made them on other breads, not store-bought pizza dough.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have lived 53 years on this planet, and thus far, I have avoided the frozen species of pizza...
> 
> Not even pizza rolls.*




That's as unAmerican as myhaving never seen an episode of Seseme Street


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> I wish the pizza-place that is like 200 meters from where I live, made if not good at least decent pizza. Sadly they don't.  They used to make very good pizza, but with every change of ownership, the taste has been worse. Closest other places are at least 5 minutes away by car.
> 
> Not sure which one of them would make good pizza.




Closest restaurant style pizza for me is twenty minutes away.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> That's as unAmerican as myhaving never seen an episode of Seseme Street



No kidding.  What is wrong with both of you? I think you both need to get together and eat some Digiorno and watch Big Bird.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There are MANY things wrong with me.  Not eating frozen pizza is not one of them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There are MANY things wrong with me.  Not eating frozen pizza is not one of them.



I had frozen pizza for dinner tonight. Jacks. $3. Not the world's greatest pizza, but hard to beat that price!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I had frozen pizza for dinner tonight. Jacks. $3. Not the world's greatest pizza, but hard to beat that price!



The main reason for eating it. I doubt many would eat it if it was as expensive as other pizzas. To me frozen pizza fills a void when you can't afford fresh restaurant pizza. I can get French bread style pizza at Kroger for a dollar each. 2 bucks and I've got a meal.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> The main reason for eating it. I doubt many would eat it if it was as expensive as other pizzas. To me frozen pizza fills a void when you can't afford fresh restaurant pizza. I can get French bread style pizza at Kroger for a dollar each. 2 bucks and I've got a meal.



Yeah, I've tried some of the more expensive frozen pizzas when they've gone on sale for pretty cheap, but I'm like 'dominos $8 v frozen pizza $8'... I'm like yeah, I would never spend more than like $5 on a frozen pizza and only for the convenience of being able to eat it at any time. Otherwise just going to get dominos. And yeah, I know, some of you are probably like "Ewwww, why would you go to dominos, that's cheap and disgusting!" but I've tasted higher quality pizzas and yeah, they do taste some better, but to me, the taste value of the pizza rises slower than the cost value of the pizza and I tend to feel that they aren't worth it.

I forget the brand that has the littler frozen pizzas for like $1 each. That's where the taste value fell WAY more than the cost value fell and totally not worth it at all!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On the one hand, I like a good simple pizza.  Pepperoni.  Pepperoni & mushrooms. Mushroom & onion.  A white spinach pizza.  That’s comfort food.

But I’ve had some next level pizzas that blew my mind- worth the extra $$$.  Some of my faves were actually reimagined from other cuisine.  One that stood out was a “personal” Lox pizza- everything you’d put on a lox bagel but served on a hand-tossed pizza.  Peaks of cream cheese, cracked black pepper, tons of red onion and capers, sliced tomatoes and I don’t know how much salmon.  

I don’t know how big it really was, but it was soooooo heavy I nearly busted a gut.  After that, I _always _shared it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> No kidding.  What is wrong with both of you? I think you both need to get together and eat some Digiorno and watch Big Bird.




Not a fan of Digiorno.  But homemade with the Bolio (sp) bread is good


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I had frozen pizza for dinner tonight. Jacks. $3. Not the world's greatest pizza, but hard to beat that price!




2.75 for Jacks in Southern VT.  Salty but decent


----------



## megamania

My favorite frozen (like it better than most restaurant) is Celeste Deluxe.  Has to be the Deluxe however.  The rest are ehhh.   Deluxe has sausage, onion, green pepper, mushroom and black olives (which I pick off).  At 44 carbs apiece I can eat 1 1/2 and stay in my "safe" zone.   But who can eat just 1 1/2 ?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the one hand, I like a good simple pizza.  Pepperoni.  Pepperoni & mushrooms. Mushroom & onion.  A white spinach pizza.  That’s comfort food.
> 
> But I’ve had some next level pizzas that blew my mind- worth the extra $$$.  Some of my faves were actually reimagined from other cuisine.  One that stood out was a “personal” Lox pizza- everything you’d put on a lox bagel but served on a hand-tossed pizza.  Peaks of cream cheese, cracked black pepper, tons of red onion and capers, sliced tomatoes and I don’t know how much salmon.
> 
> I don’t know how big it really was, but it was soooooo heavy I nearly busted a gut.  After that, I _always _shared it.



Never heard of a lox bagel, but after reading all these types of pizzas you like, don't think I can trust your taste in food.   Although I like meat + green olive and pinapple (balances out the sweet and salty), so I know a lot of people would think the same of me!


----------



## Aeson

I heard it said recently that Nationalists tend to be expansionist also. Seems ironic a government that doesn't like foreigners, likes to invade foreigners.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I started a new game of Civ VI and this is about 6 turns into it. So far i'm going up against the Japanese and Scythian.





I like how in VI the rivers and oceans etc all have actual names. I also like the change to America that Rise and fall did. That is making all diplomatic slots into wildcard slots.


----------



## Aeson

Are you an expansionist nationalist?

How is the pizza in your country? Will you invade a country that has better pizza?


----------



## megamania

Lox Bagel.... fish on a bagel   yuck


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Lox Bagel.... fish on a bagel   yuck



Well, I suppose depends on how the fish is prepared. Bagel is just a different type of bread. I can eat a fish sandwich (fillet-o-fish, for example), so I feel like fish on a bagel COULD work. But otherwise... I have a feeling also yuck.


----------



## Aeson

Where do you find a bagel shaped fish?


----------



## megamania

shot a blow fish?


----------



## jonesy

Once, a long time ago, back in the age when people travelled to other places, I visited London and had the best pan pizza I've ever seen or tasted. The thing was as thick as, well, it was thick let me tell you. And soo good. Can't remember the name of the place, but I do remember it was near Trafalgar Square. A quick look at a map tells me there's like twenty pizza places there.


----------



## trappedslider

jonesy said:


> Once, a long time ago, back in the age when people travelled to other places,




lies..that never happened!


----------



## Aeson

Remember when I mentioned inmates in prisons and jails are at high risk? You should also think about the staff and their families.



*GDC Facilities**Staff*
Positive*​*Staff
Recovered*​*Offender
Positive*​*Offender
Recovered*​*Total Confirmed Cases**197*​*144*​*528*​*428*​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Once, a long time ago, back in the age when people travelled to other places, I visited London and had the best pan pizza I've ever seen or tasted. The thing was as thick as, well, it was thick let me tell you. And soo good. Can't remember the name of the place, but I do remember it was near Trafalgar Square. A quick look at a map tells me there's like twenty pizza places there.



I like a good thick crust.  

There was a family-owned place we used to hit back in the late 70’s that had a square, thick crust pizza where the crust was every bit as good as the toppings.  The very bottom of it was crisp and fairly buttery, but the upper parts soaked up the (very tasty) sauce like a sponge.  I’d have eaten it with just the sauce as an appetizer.  

You ate a few pieces of their pizza, you knew you’d had a meal.

That’s my platonic ideal for a thick crust.  Sadly, while I’ve had some decent ones since then, nobody has really touched that one.


----------



## Aeson

I remember at a time Little Caesars had a different dough for their deep dish square pizza. The flour was a darker color. At some point while I worked for them they started using the same flour for both styles. I think they also stopped buttering the pan before putting the dough in it. Domino's deep dish was this large round bread that was just tossed in the pan and used. It was like an over weight thin crust.


----------



## Scotley

Don't know if you have Jet's Pizza where you are. The 8 corner pizza they have sounds like what you are describing. They are pretty good as chain pizza places go. They call their thick crust square pizza Detroit style. Jets I realized any chain is going to have a hard time competing with a local artisan place, but it might be similar at least to your childhood memory.


----------



## megamania

I'm a NY style guy.  But as suggested, you need to eat x2 amounts to feel full.


----------



## megamania

Strangely enough, my favorite pizzas now are an expensive restaurant (19.00 for a large cheese) and the Jiffy Mart Ramutos Oven Baked pizza (1/4 inch thick and sooooo good.)

My preferred place- (great flavor, moderate in cost) is closed for "renovations".  The restaurant moved only 4-5 years ago with entirely new ovens and equipment.


----------



## Aeson

I got an email from "Amazon" saying my account was locked for unusual activity. It time stamped the "activity " 6/23/20 1:34 p.m. in California.

The activity is in the future.  I've been warned ahead of time that someone in California is going to use my account. lol


----------



## Aeson

Scotley said:


> Don't know if you have Jet's Pizza where you are. The 8 corner pizza they have sounds like what you are describing. They are pretty good as chain pizza places go. They call their thick crust square pizza Detroit style. Jets I realized any chain is going to have a hard time competing with a local artisan place, but it might be similar at least to your childhood memory.



We have Jets here in Georgia but I haven't had it. Little  Caesars is based in Detroit so that may be why it sounds familiar.  Dominos is also it doesn't explain the over sized cracker they call deep dish.


----------



## Aeson

Bunnies ate my berries. 

There are black berry plants in the front yard. I saw a rabbit near them Saturday morning. Now all but 3 berries are gone.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:


> I got an email from "Amazon" saying my account was locked for unusual activity. It time stamped the "activity " 6/23/20 1:34 p.m. in California.
> 
> The activity is in the future.  I've been warned ahead of time that someone in California is going to use my account. lol



Yes, that is clearly year 6 month 23 day 20. It's beforafter the timewar apocalypsathon when all the dates willwere changed by Professor-General Einstein-Man.


----------



## jonesy

Also, C&C Remastered kicks ass.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Also, C&C Remastered kicks ass.



I really want to get it. I loved playing the old game. RTS games are my favorite.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I got an email from "Amazon" saying my account was locked for unusual activity. It time stamped the "activity " 6/23/20 1:34 p.m. in California.
> 
> The activity is in the future.  I've been warned ahead of time that someone in California is going to use my account. lol




Well, the US format of writing dates are absolutely the worst. They use Month/Day/Year, which makes it impossible to sort properly.

And why the bloody hell, do we NOT use the ISO-standard on dates for such important stuff like best-before-dates on food? No, instead we use a backwards format due to the Germans...  The proper way of writing is YYYY-MM-DD, not DD-MM-YY as they use...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Bunnies ate my berries.
> 
> There are black berry plants in the front yard. I saw a rabbit near them Saturday morning. Now all but 3 berries are gone.




I don't even see buds on our Black Berry Bushes.  What a horrible year it has been.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, the US format of writing dates are absolutely the worst. They use Month/Day/Year, which makes it impossible to sort properly.
> 
> And why the bloody hell, do we NOT use the ISO-standard on dates for such important stuff like best-before-dates on food? No, instead we use a backwards format due to the Germans...  The proper way of writing is YYYY-MM-DD, not DD-MM-YY as they use...



I don't know if it's true, or not but, legend has it the US does things the way they do to separate us further from the UK. Now they're stuck in their ways and stubborn,  and because...Freedom.


----------



## Aeson

It's the 6th day of June 2020 A.D. at 13:34 hours EST. If that confuses anyone.  The email came same day at 09:34 hours EST. GMT -5. California is 3 hours behind my timezone GMT -8.
Meaning I got the email 4 hours ahead of the date and time in the body of the email. The activity in question should have taken place 3 hours and 32 minutes ago, or 32 minutes ago depending on the timezones.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> It's the 6th day of June 2020 A.D. at 13:34 hours EST. If that confuses anyone.  The email came same day at 09:34 hours EST. GMT -5. California is 3 hours behind my timezone GMT -8.
> Meaning I got the email 4 hours ahead of the date and time in the body of the email. The activity in question should have taken place 3 hours and 32 minutes ago, or 32 minutes ago depending on the timezones.




=^_^=  The trouble with time-travels.


----------



## Aeson

My account is fine. No porn or extravagant purchases, so I think it was a phishing attempt.  You think it phishing? I think it was phishing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Bunnies ate my berries.
> 
> There are black berry plants in the front yard. I saw a rabbit near them Saturday morning. Now all but 3 berries are gone.



Time for Hasenpfeffer!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never heard of Jets pizza.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Time for Hasenpfeffer!



Catching,  killing, and eating them has crossed my mind.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I don't know if it's true, or not but, legend has it the US does things the way they do to separate us further from the UK. Now they're stuck in their ways and stubborn,  and because...Freedom.



Well, this could be true in certain things, but not all. One of my friends once mentioned how using 12 as a base rather than 10 was better because it is divided by 1/2, 1/3, 1/4, 1/6 and 1/12, which is better than 1/2, 1/5 and 10 (whereas some like the elegance of everything being a factor of 10). So I don't know the exact reason why we use a different system, but it's not "just to be different from the UK".

As for dates, it's easier for me to see 6/12/2020 than 12/6/2020, but that's because it flows more smoothly since I'm used to saying June 12th rather than I guess the 12th of June.

One of the nice things about Microsoft Excel is that if you type in 6/12/2020, there's like 20 different ways you can format it, including 2020-6-12. So you can make it easy to sort however you want to.


----------



## Dog Moon

On a side note, considering how often I write, I'm apparently terrible at capitalization. _The Troll Commander, a hero of the Multiverse, once defeated a horde of Andoran Rangers who were half Elf and half Demon led by the Giant King Ronald._ That's how I WANT to capitalize everything, even though I know most of that is incorrect. Probably is that I do it subconsciously, so I have to go back and fix everything when I'm done. Ugh...

Oh, and for some reason, "lay, laid, laying, lie, lied" in terms of furniture or on top of furniture. It's like no matter how often I look it up, I forget immediately after. Did he lay down on the bed or lie down on it? Messes me up so bad.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> On a side note, considering how often I write, I'm apparently terrible at capitalization. _The Troll Commander, a hero of the Multiverse, once defeated a horde of Andoran Rangers who were half Elf and half Demon led by the Giant King Ronald._ That's how I WANT to capitalize everything, even though I know most of that is incorrect. Probably is that I do it subconsciously, so I have to go back and fix everything when I'm done. Ugh...
> 
> Oh, and for some reason, "lay, laid, laying, lie, lied" in terms of furniture or on top of furniture. It's like no matter how often I look it up, I forget immediately after. Did he lay down on the bed or lie down on it? Messes me up so bad.



It just proves that german is the one proper language, as even english speakers instinctively capitalise words the way germans do


----------



## Aeson

And Germany has Trixi.


----------



## Aeson

The trading app Robinhood is getting a lot of bad press lately. I've been using it for a few months. I can see the concern. I got caught up in cryptocurrency trading on a very small scale. I think I realized it wasn't for me so I sold what I had and put it in ETFs. My goal is long term. The media focus is on those trying to get rich quickly. I didn't expect the cryptocurrency thing to get me rich, not at the level I was at. I just caught myself checking it many many times a day and getting discouraged when it went down. It's way too volatile. I'm going to stick to my long term plans.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And Germany has Trixi.



“Moo.”


----------



## Aeson

Huge tracts of land.


----------



## Aeson

Trixi is actually funny in many of her videos. I find them informative and entertaining. Her boyfriend is from Brazil.  They have 2 kids and are raising them in a multilingual home.


----------



## Aeson

Someone POOPED in the parking lot. 

At work we're given a packet of papers each night with notes on various work things. The other night, we got a note saying someone defecated in between the moving trucks from a neighboring business. Surveillance footage was being reviewed to find out who did it. It appears it was also smeared on one of the trucks. 

Pooped in the parking lot. 
SMH


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Squatsquatch, maybe?


----------



## Aeson

"I don't wear a mask for the same reason I don't wear underwear. Things gotta breathe."
Insane woman in Florida 

I do want to put that on a shirt though.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Squatsquatch, maybe?



An animal of some sort.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> "I don't wear a mask for the same reason I don't wear underwear. Things gotta breathe."
> Insane woman in Florida
> 
> I do want to put that on a shirt though.



I have to admit, life would be less interesting without Florida people.


----------



## Aeson

Watch the beginning of The Phillip Defranco show from yesterday on YouTube. That's where got that line from. She was the more normal of the comments. The one he started with will restore your faith in humanity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of:


----------



## Aeson

That's the video I'm referencing. I wasn't sure if I should post it.


----------



## CleverNickName

It makes me violently, irrationally angry.  But it's important to remember that yes, people really did say that, and they really meant it.


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to seem like a hypocrite. I don't wear a mask. I rather prefer to keep my distance. I rarely go out. When I have to go to the stores for work. I go to customer service and nowhere else. I do understand the importance of wearing a mask though. If my community requires it I'll revisit my stance, but I'll probably start wearing one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Really you should.  Even a bad mask reduces the spread of the larger droplets by 30% or so.  Good ones range from 70-90%, depending.

Besides, wearing one will help you avoid those with viewpoints similar to the a Floridians depicted above.


----------



## CleverNickName

Agreed.  The less I have in common with the people in that video, the happier I will be.


----------



## Mad_Jack

My job requires us to wear masks - we're a pharmaceuticals company, so half the time I was _already_ wearing arm sleeves, beard guard and hair net anyway.
Now, with the bandana I wear, I at least don't have to deal with the crappy bead guards anymore. 

Also, my bandana is *black and covered in skulls*, so it tends to keep people the required six feet away.
(Not that I needed help - on a _good day_ I look like a crazed axe murderer, lol.)
However, I really do want to get a couple of shirts made up that say: "Get within 6ft. and I'll piss on your shoes..."

On a personal note, there have been about 1000 cases and several deaths in my county, so I'll be wearing that bandana for the foreseeable future until there are no more new cases in the state of CT.


----------



## Mad_Jack

On an entirely different note, the Scottish military just released the first photos of their new miniature drone program...




Spoiler










 Yay, obscure bagpipe jokes...


----------



## Aeson

The mayor of Atlanta is on Biden's list of VP picks. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Aeson

I'm listening to an actual play podcast called Spell Check. It's fun. The DM and players are YA authors.

Any way, the PCs are prisoners in a prison. They helped fight off ghouls. There was a prison break. The Lord in charge of the prison gave them a chance for freedom if they capture an escaped prisoner with the same charges. I thought that was a great idea.


----------



## Aeson

Can mage hand be used to take the bolt out of a cocked crossbow? Could it he used as a distraction waving in front of someone's face John Cena style?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> My job requires us to wear masks - we're a pharmaceuticals company, so half the time I was _already_ wearing arm sleeves, beard guard and hair net anyway.
> Now, with the bandana I wear, I at least don't have to deal with the crappy bead guards anymore.
> 
> Also, my bandana is *black and covered in skulls*, so it tends to keep people the required six feet away.
> (Not that I needed help - on a _good day_ I look like a crazed axe murderer, lol.)
> However, I really do want to get a couple of shirts made up that say: "Get within 6ft. and I'll piss on your shoes..."
> 
> On a personal note, there have been about 1000 cases and several deaths in my county, so I'll be wearing that bandana for the foreseeable future until there are no more new cases in the state of CT.



How about: “Beware My Blood Circle!”








						Blood circle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mad_Jack

_Mage Hand:_

The first answer is yes if the crossbow in question is unattended, but if somebody's holding it then that's up to the DM - traditionally, that's always sort of been where the line was drawn as far as the power of the spell: affecting an object that a hostile creature is holding is edging pretty close to _MH_'s "no attack" clause, which is why most DM's require at least some sort of opposed roll to do so. In 3.5, one of the prestige classes or splatbook classes (Spellthief, I think?) actually had a class ability to be able to use their _Sleight of Hand_ skill with _MH_ to pickpocket things at range.
The second answer is definitely a DM call. The general consensus on the official D&D forums was that _MH_ by itself wasn't enough to impose any sort of mechanical penalty, but there were always ways around that - have the _MH_ hold a mirror and reflect light into their eyes, wave a brightly-colored object in front of their face, etc., most of which usually required some sort of opposed roll.
My personal favorite, however, was having the MH hold a *lit torch* in front of the guy's face... Hard for the DM to argue with that one...


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How about: “Beware My Blood Circle!”




From Wikipedia:

"The circle is found by holding the blade of the cutting instrument (never the handle) in the hand used for cutting, and slowly swinging the arm in a 360° arc. The far end of the handle marks the limits of the circle. Any person or thing within this circle is considered to be at risk of being wounded by a slip of the blade. that gets whacked by the handle in the process was clearly within the circle."




Sadly at work they don't let us carry real knives... I get to use one of these for opening boxes and cutting stuff...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "The circle is found by holding the blade of the cutting instrument (never the handle) in the hand used for cutting, and slowly swinging the arm in a 360° arc. The far end of the handle marks the limits of the circle. Any person or thing within this circle is considered to be at risk of being wounded by a slip of the blade. that gets whacked by the handle in the process was clearly within the circle."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly at work they don't let us carry real knives... I get to use one of these for opening boxes and cutting stuff...
> 
> View attachment 123251


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The great Mills Lane on Celebrity DeathMatch




 One of the few decent shows on MTV back when they still occasionally played music videos...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> One of the few decent shows on MTV back when they still occasionally played music videos...



I agree. I always liked Daria. Ah, back in the day when I actually watched mtv. Back in the day when it was actually worth watching.


----------



## Aeson

Another D&D podcast I listen to is D&D Minus. It's one of several podcasts this group does. Their other shows are forbidden here. But their game is more like the ones I've played in. The one girls tries to actually play while the guys just wanna goof off and kill stuff. One plays a gnome with a Southern accent. While the player is currently in Georgia he's not Southern himself. I do like the idea of redneck gnomes. Gives new meaning to redneck engineering.  His idea of a distraction was to jump on the table in the inn and whip is peener out. It's very much a group of friends sitting around the table playing the game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gnomes running moonshine has a good sound to it!   Especially if actual distilled moonlight is involved.

Thinking further...it’s the kind of idea that would appeal to players who like races like kender, without actually giving support to disruptive actions like stealing from the party because “it’s what I’m supposed to do!”


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> I agree. I always liked Daria. Ah, back in the day when I actually watched mtv. Back in the day when it was actually worth watching.



Back in the day as the old people say Daria was like my spirit animal or whatever. Dudes.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gnomes running moonshine has a good sound to it!   Especially if actual distilled moonlight is involved.
> 
> Thinking further...it’s the kind of idea that would appeal to players who like races like kender, without actually giving support to disruptive actions like stealing from the party because “it’s what I’m supposed to do!”



I'd picture it more like lightning in a jar. "It could be a battery or a refreshing beverage. We haven't determined that yet."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'd picture it more like lightning in a jar. "It could be a battery or a refreshing beverage. We haven't determined that yet."



“Cooter, whatchu think?”

“Both.”


----------



## megamania

I used to think


Mad_Jack said:


> One of the few decent shows on MTV back when they still occasionally played music videos...



 MTV was "Music Tee Vee"   but I was mistaken.   It stands for "Mundane Tee Vee"


----------



## trappedslider

Am I evil for feeling the same,since i'm the only one in my house who knows how to access the modem and router


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Am I evil for feeling the same,since i'm the only one in my house who knows how to access the modem and routerView attachment 123291



Yes.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yes.



One of my fb friends said " Like Spiderman with great power comes great responsibility "


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> One of my fb friends said " Like Spiderman with great power comes great responsibility "



The converse of that: With great power comes great temptation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The converse of that: With great power comes great temptation.



Power tends to corrupts. Absolute powers corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Aeson

For the youngins. 
Phone call = A real time voice activated audio text


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> For the youngins.
> Phone call = A real time voice activated audio text



Also, Elder Gods don’t use much modern communication tech.  Cthulhu _calls, _he doesn’t text.  Dagon don’t Skype.

Yog-Sothoth might be using Zoom, though.

And Shub-Niggurath is DEFINITELY on Facebook- makes it easier to keep up with her 1000 young.


----------



## Aeson

That bastard calls collect every fracking time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That bastard calls collect every fracking time.



I heard he spoofs other numbers, too.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I heard he spoofs other numbers, too.



That explains when my sister calls I hear Klaatu Verata Nikto


----------



## Aeson

I typed that phrase in on my phone. Now Roku is suggesting The Day The Earth Stood Still.


----------



## Aeson

I watched the first episode of an anime call After School Dice Club. In it they played a game called Marrakech. I hoped it was real because it looked interesting. It IS a real game.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Also, Elder Gods don’t use much modern communication tech.  Cthulhu _calls, _he doesn’t text.  Dagon don’t Skype.
> 
> Yog-Sothoth might be using Zoom, though.
> 
> And Shub-Niggurath is DEFINITELY on Facebook- makes it easier to keep up with her 1000 young.



But Zalgo ṳ̮̞s̨̖e̖͖̱̮͟s̀ ̲̪̫p͜rȩ͖͔̭͎̙ͅt͇̤͖t̸͎y͇̥ m̨͈̞̮̟͢ư̴̗͍̺ć̼̫͙̼̝̩̩͝͡h̟̥̭͓̩̭͘͠ ̺̠̝̖̘̠͞ȩ̺̘͈̫̱͙͠ͅv̨̥́͘è̵̯͍͈̠͢r̠̖͖̞̕͠y̶͏͇̯ c̴̜̩͙̹͓̺̞̪̤̗͕̣͟͞ͅo̷͖͚͍̞̬̩̜̠͍͜͡ḿ̮̗͓̤̻͓̳̬̳̝̝̰̥͇͢m̛҉̣͖̲͙̠̥̤̩͔̗u̡̟͈̮̝̞̜͈͚̦͍͙̯͙̦͉͟ǹ̺͖̥̥͉̗̣̳̲̼͓̞̼̝̪̕i̶̢̞̼̖̝̦̭̥̩̥͇͙̗̠̭̻ͅͅc̙̙͔͉̖̻̭̩̣̼̝͎͓̱͜͢͢ͅa̶̬̱̪͓͕͇̼̙͓͘͝ͅţ҉͚̱̺̪̥͞i̢̡̹̠͙̙̤̠̻͙̮͇̞̲̟̠̬̮̟̦͡o̵̻̫̘̘͕̖̖͖̞̯͕̙̳̳̮͜ͅń̸̴̦͖̪̮̫̰͓̮̗͞ ̷̡͕̖̟̮͖̼̞̖͇̱̜̗͠͞m̶̛͝҉̯̫̬̰̖̹͈ͅé̪̹̲̪̩̳̼̙t̢͈̱͚̤̖͈̯͙͓̤̼̼̟͉̀́͢ͅh̷̢̛̼̯̦̬͉͝o̡̡̥͚̙͔͍͎̼͚̦̩̻̹̻͎̭͔̹̤d̵̘̺̮͎͚̰͔ ҉̵̪̩͇͓̰̖̘͉̪̭̜̺͓͘a͢͏̡̹͇͍̬̝̮͇͚̰̤͓͉̹̹͉ͅv̸̵̡̮̥̦̪͠a҉̶̮̱̺̖̜̀ì̵̺̟̥̻̙͖͎̭̘̲͍̠͖̖l҉͉̳̲̳͓͔̠̯̠̻̟̳̰̻́͜͝͝a̶̛̳̹̞̗̤̗̯̲̼͢ḅ̴̢̝͓̪̣͔͟͟͠l̸̡̡͙̪̯̣͍̩̣͇͚͍̠̦̥͇͟͟ͅe̴̱̯̻͔̯̹̳͍̟͢͞͠.̷̝̰̤̞̀̀̀͟...





H̷̫̝͔͓͕ͦ̆ͨͮ̽̍̇̊̚͢e̶̜̗̝͑̅̑̑͒̎͘ ̰̰͙̜̩͕ͬ̃̒͒͒ͩ̽̽̕ç̶̙͙̻̮̹͉̊̄ọ̼̬̻̠͓̆ͯ͌̈ͫ͋̋̅͡͝m̗̮̉́͛͛͂e̵̢̺̜ͤ͑̏ͧ͌s̨̧͈̮̞̞ͦ͂͝!̧̿ͨ͏͈̱͚̹̖̹̝!͓̺̭̲̹ͬͦ̋͐̓̚͜!̵̷̝͓͔̝̤̼̹ͨ̿ͭ͋ͣ


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> But Zalgo ṳ̮̞s̨̖e̖͖̱̮͟s̀ ̲̪̫p͜rȩ͖͔̭͎̙ͅt͇̤͖t̸͎y͇̥ m̨͈̞̮̟͢ư̴̗͍̺ć̼̫͙̼̝̩̩͝͡h̟̥̭͓̩̭͘͠ ̺̠̝̖̘̠͞ȩ̺̘͈̫̱͙͠ͅv̨̥́͘è̵̯͍͈̠͢r̠̖͖̞̕͠y̶͏͇̯ c̴̜̩͙̹͓̺̞̪̤̗͕̣͟͞ͅo̷͖͚͍̞̬̩̜̠͍͜͡ḿ̮̗͓̤̻͓̳̬̳̝̝̰̥͇͢m̛҉̣͖̲͙̠̥̤̩͔̗u̡̟͈̮̝̞̜͈͚̦͍͙̯͙̦͉͟ǹ̺͖̥̥͉̗̣̳̲̼͓̞̼̝̪̕i̶̢̞̼̖̝̦̭̥̩̥͇͙̗̠̭̻ͅͅc̙̙͔͉̖̻̭̩̣̼̝͎͓̱͜͢͢ͅa̶̬̱̪͓͕͇̼̙͓͘͝ͅţ҉͚̱̺̪̥͞i̢̡̹̠͙̙̤̠̻͙̮͇̞̲̟̠̬̮̟̦͡o̵̻̫̘̘͕̖̖͖̞̯͕̙̳̳̮͜ͅń̸̴̦͖̪̮̫̰͓̮̗͞ ̷̡͕̖̟̮͖̼̞̖͇̱̜̗͠͞m̶̛͝҉̯̫̬̰̖̹͈ͅé̪̹̲̪̩̳̼̙t̢͈̱͚̤̖͈̯͙͓̤̼̼̟͉̀́͢ͅh̷̢̛̼̯̦̬͉͝o̡̡̥͚̙͔͍͎̼͚̦̩̻̹̻͎̭͔̹̤d̵̘̺̮͎͚̰͔ ҉̵̪̩͇͓̰̖̘͉̪̭̜̺͓͘a͢͏̡̹͇͍̬̝̮͇͚̰̤͓͉̹̹͉ͅv̸̵̡̮̥̦̪͠a҉̶̮̱̺̖̜̀ì̵̺̟̥̻̙͖͎̭̘̲͍̠͖̖l҉͉̳̲̳͓͔̠̯̠̻̟̳̰̻́͜͝͝a̶̛̳̹̞̗̤̗̯̲̼͢ḅ̴̢̝͓̪̣͔͟͟͠l̸̡̡͙̪̯̣͍̩̣͇͚͍̠̦̥͇͟͟ͅe̴̱̯̻͔̯̹̳͍̟͢͞͠.̷̝̰̤̞̀̀̀͟...



Agreed- I got a postcard from Zalgo from a Princess Cruise.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But Zalgo ṳ̮̞s̨̖e̖͖̱̮͟s̀ ̲̪̫p͜rȩ͖͔̭͎̙ͅt͇̤͖t̸͎y͇̥ m̨͈̞̮̟͢ư̴̗͍̺ć̼̫͙̼̝̩̩͝͡h̟̥̭͓̩̭͘͠ ̺̠̝̖̘̠͞ȩ̺̘͈̫̱͙͠ͅv̨̥́͘è̵̯͍͈̠͢r̠̖͖̞̕͠y̶͏͇̯ c̴̜̩͙̹͓̺̞̪̤̗͕̣͟͞ͅo̷͖͚͍̞̬̩̜̠͍͜͡ḿ̮̗͓̤̻͓̳̬̳̝̝̰̥͇͢m̛҉̣͖̲͙̠̥̤̩͔̗u̡̟͈̮̝̞̜͈͚̦͍͙̯͙̦͉͟ǹ̺͖̥̥͉̗̣̳̲̼͓̞̼̝̪̕i̶̢̞̼̖̝̦̭̥̩̥͇͙̗̠̭̻ͅͅc̙̙͔͉̖̻̭̩̣̼̝͎͓̱͜͢͢ͅa̶̬̱̪͓͕͇̼̙͓͘͝ͅţ҉͚̱̺̪̥͞i̢̡̹̠͙̙̤̠̻͙̮͇̞̲̟̠̬̮̟̦͡o̵̻̫̘̘͕̖̖͖̞̯͕̙̳̳̮͜ͅń̸̴̦͖̪̮̫̰͓̮̗͞ ̷̡͕̖̟̮͖̼̞̖͇̱̜̗͠͞m̶̛͝҉̯̫̬̰̖̹͈ͅé̪̹̲̪̩̳̼̙t̢͈̱͚̤̖͈̯͙͓̤̼̼̟͉̀́͢ͅh̷̢̛̼̯̦̬͉͝o̡̡̥͚̙͔͍͎̼͚̦̩̻̹̻͎̭͔̹̤d̵̘̺̮͎͚̰͔ ҉̵̪̩͇͓̰̖̘͉̪̭̜̺͓͘a͢͏̡̹͇͍̬̝̮͇͚̰̤͓͉̹̹͉ͅv̸̵̡̮̥̦̪͠a҉̶̮̱̺̖̜̀ì̵̺̟̥̻̙͖͎̭̘̲͍̠͖̖l҉͉̳̲̳͓͔̠̯̠̻̟̳̰̻́͜͝͝a̶̛̳̹̞̗̤̗̯̲̼͢ḅ̴̢̝͓̪̣͔͟͟͠l̸̡̡͙̪̯̣͍̩̣͇͚͍̠̦̥͇͟͟ͅe̴̱̯̻͔̯̹̳͍̟͢͞͠.̷̝̰̤̞̀̀̀͟...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H̷̫̝͔͓͕ͦ̆ͨͮ̽̍̇̊̚͢e̶̜̗̝͑̅̑̑͒̎͘ ̰̰͙̜̩͕ͬ̃̒͒͒ͩ̽̽̕ç̶̙͙̻̮̹͉̊̄ọ̼̬̻̠͓̆ͯ͌̈ͫ͋̋̅͡͝m̗̮̉́͛͛͂e̵̢̺̜ͤ͑̏ͧ͌s̨̧͈̮̞̞ͦ͂͝!̧̿ͨ͏͈̱͚̹̖̹̝!͓̺̭̲̹ͬͦ̋͐̓̚͜!̵̷̝͓͔̝̤̼̹ͨ̿ͭ͋ͣ



What font? is that?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Agreed- I got a postcard from Zalgo from a Princess Cruise.



All I got was a chain letter. I've been cursed ever since. I should have just mailed it .


----------



## Blackrat

I͚̹͉̗͝ ͙̮̯h̠͈̱͚̗͘a̩͚̞̝v̟̖͕e̬̮̙͚͉ ̝̬̘̀ͅn̤͇͓̳̜̬͢o̷͔̫͎ i͘d̨̖̠̩̟̭e͓͈̘̣͘ḁ̹̫ ͞w̙͔̼ͅh̬̹͖a͙̘͘t̟͍̣̫̝͡ ͏̼̻͕̱̹y̯̭̟͈o͖̝͎̩̝̖̟u̷͈̥͎̱̼̠̥ ̘̯̝͚̟̲͞ͅá̤͍̦r̖͇̬͕̭͉̦ḙ̡̟̠ ̶̟̯t͙̤̠al̮̞k͓͈̝̩̹i̝̺͉̟͇̥͜n̥̮̫ͅg͔̘ ̗͕̙a̩b̳̪̫̜͔͍͡o̩̺̬͙͟ṳt͚͝.̨̮͕̺̹̗͖͍ ̱͙̟͝Z͔͕͕̞͇a͔͇l̠͎g͙̥o̗̺̜̗͇̤ͅ ̡͉̻̮̙̫̞̳i̟̦̫̤̙s͘ ̥o̘̦̟͕̠̝͖̕u̠͓͉̥͔͖r̢̞͉͇̠͔̙͕ ̥̳͉̗̣͖f̡͍̫̹̠̖͍r̻͝i̟̱̝͓̘͜e̗̦ṇ͜d̖͓̺́.̰͓͇̯ ̰̗͢Z̜͢a͔͕̦͓l̨̗̞̖͈͈g̦̪̬̞̳͚o͖̥̳̜͙̱̯ ̤̫̩͚͈̱ḻ̝o͉͈̗̳̤͍͈v̷͚̼͔̬͎͈e̶̻̥͇̞s̜̫̲ͅ ̻̜a̙͜ll̶̲̬̝̱.̟͙͚ ̡̼͉H̫͓̪͕͉̣͞e̴͓ ̼͎̪͡w̝a̢̬̩͍͖̭i͎t̶͉͕͓͎s ̳̪͓͔͉b͉͕̝̪̗ͅe̪̰͜hi̮̼̙̬̟͕͘n̮̱̩̭̥̗̬d̷̯ͅ t̶̳̮ḩ̟̖̹̳̞e̘̜̗ ̷̟͔͚v͘e̼͍̪̺̳̞͚͜i͝l̯̺̝̫̻̱.̮ ̶H͖̠̱̰̺̠̕ͅȩ̪̯ ͙̰̯c̲̝͓̰̮̠o̗͕͓̦̙̠̙m̩͚̀e̶̦͎̭͍͙s̶͖̱̜̭!!̠!̟̬̩͇̀ͅ


----------



## Blackrat

It is normal font. Zalgo just adds his own touch if he feels like it...


----------



## Aeson

. . I̧̢̻̰̩̹̙͚͇̒͑͛́̿͛͟ f͍̲̪̼̐̋̍̈̊̍̾͢͡͝͡ĭ̢̨̪͚͔̮͈̖͍̂̈́̿̃̂̈́̒g̴̭̞̥̤̘̱͖̲̻̽͑̑̆̑͝͠ų̠̠͈̹̭̤̪͑̇̋̌͐̃̊̈́̈́̚͜r̷̢̦̪͉̥̪͚̉͐̐͘̚̕ͅè̷̖̰̤̱͆̍̃̑̓̕͝͡ͅd̵͙̬͖̩̰̩̳̈̀̇̒́̔̆ i̠̤̭̜͇͎͔͍͑̌̇̋͑͘ͅt̶̡̥̝͙̳̱̹̥̘̃̄̓̉̈̌̀̈́͜ ǒ̷̗̗̩̯͎̫̼͇̊́̂́͋̊̊̾ư̶̢̗̺͈͉̾̓̂͑͒́̋͟͢͝͞ͅt̵̤̗̫͇̗̼̼̒͌̂̇̓̇͂͝͝ . .


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad I sold my crypto when I did. It's been on a downward trend since. I made a small profit.


----------



## trappedslider

As long as Candle jack


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Also, Elder Gods don’t use much modern communication tech.  Cthulhu _calls, _he doesn’t text.  Dagon don’t Skype.
> 
> Yog-Sothoth might be using Zoom, though.
> 
> And Shub-Niggurath is DEFINITELY on Facebook- makes it easier to keep up with her 1000 young.




The exception would be Nyarlathothep who uses Tinder, Snapchat....   Not sure what Hastur would be using though.


----------



## megamania

Going from watching Willow to The Strain.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I typed that phrase in on my phone. Now Roku is suggesting The Day The Earth Stood Still.




Well, as long as you managed to pronounce it all, you should be fine. Watch out for strange zombies and other weird stuff from the forest..


----------



## Aeson

I bought some IBC root beer today. It's hard to find sometimes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

IBC is good stuff.  I get one every once n a while.


----------



## Aeson

I look through the curtain to see headlights in my driveway. I wonder who could be in my driveway.  I get up and look out the window......It was the sunlight reflected off my car.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I look through the curtain to see headlights in my driveway. I wonder who could be in my driveway.  I get up and look out the window......It was the sunlight reflected off my car.



Sunlight is good! I was driving home last night around midnight. Raining super hard. Windshield started fogging up I can barely see through the road in front of me. And the reflections everywhere making even more difficult. I feel lucky I didn't die on the way home. I hate driving at night in the rain.


----------



## Aeson

Has anyone seen this play? It's being performed here next month.




__





						She Kills Monsters - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven’t heard of the play, but I did see trailers for the movie when it came out.  (The trailers, I mean.) Looked good.


----------



## Aeson

Not the same thing. I Kill Giants was a great movie but not the same story.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know it’s something else.


The info on these mention the playwright by name.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sorry. I guess I didn't research deep enough.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No worries...it’s pretty obscure.  I don’t think either got released, because all I’ve seen are the trailers.  Even the IDMB section on it is lacking any real info.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No worries...it’s pretty obscure.  I don’t think either got released, because all I’ve seen are the trailers.  Even the IDMB section on it is lacking any real info.



Looks like trailers for local plays. Or fan films.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Looks like trailers for local plays. Or fan films.



Could  be, could be.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No worries...it’s pretty obscure.  I don’t think either got released, because all I’ve seen are the trailers.  Even the IDMB section on it is lacking any real info.



Speaking of which, I really still want the new Red Sonja movie that was supposed to come out ten years ago...


----------



## Aeson

I'm still waiting for Shuttle Tydirium


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*24 HOURS IN HAIR!*

Before Barber













After Barber


----------



## Blackrat

That you? Dude, you look good with bald! Should’ve gone with extra close shave!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks!

I’ve gone with shorter hair than that a few times, but it freaks Mom out, sooooo...

The long-hair photos show the most hair I’ve had on my head since 1992., when I finally decided to go short from that point forward.  My hair was just too much of a hassle to deal with.  A few days ago, I actually broke a few teeth out of my old comb and had to replace it.  It took forever just to get water to hit my scalp, and twice the shampoo.

I‘m so glad it’s gone, I told my barber that if I ever got alopecia, I’d still show up every 2 weeks to give him his tip.*




* I bring him breakfast (usually Chic-Fil-A) instead of money, which he GREATLY appreciates.


----------



## Blackrat

I tend to shave mine with a trimmer (without the blade guard) whenever it gets an inch or so long, but I’m so lazy that it occasionally gets up to a few inches before I get fed up with it. In my twenties I actually used a razor every two weeks, but I just don’t bother anymore.

Actually, now that I’m older and actually doing ok financially, I could look into finding a barber to visit once a month...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a standing appointment every 2 weeks.  Occasionally, unforeseen events have forced me to postpone for a week or two.

But MONTHS?  That hasn’t happened since my 1st year of college, when I couldn’t find a barber who knew how to cut black hair.  Finally bought a set of clippers to at least get it under control.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a farmer.


----------



## Aeson

Me before Covid 




Me during COVID-19


----------



## megamania

Soon.....


----------



## megamania

I need a hair cut and removal of the beard / goat-tee


----------



## Aeson

Nah, you look fine.


----------



## megamania

I look tired and worn out


----------



## Aeson

At least you're not this poor woman.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Nah, you look fine.



Sometimes, it’s not about how good others think you look, but about personal grooming preferences make you feel.  

I remember when makeover shows were everywhere, my mom was watching one where they cleaned up this woman’s husband.  He went from total shaggy biker dude to a neatly-trimmed, almost Kenny Rodgers look.  I can tell you he really did look good.  I have NO idea how he felt about the new look beyond his initial pleasure at pleasing his wife.   Whether he stuck to it long-term, I have not a clue.


----------



## Aeson

I'm just trying to be supportive.


----------



## trappedslider

Spoiler



my kiddo caught an Eevee  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aeson

Suddenly, out of nowhere, a wild Trappedslider appears.


----------



## Aeson

I had to listen twice. I thought he dropped an f bomb. I started to worry about your parenting skills.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I had to listen twice. I thought he dropped an f bomb. I started to worry about your parenting skills.



don't question mine ,question my exes,he lives with her lol


----------



## Blackrat

Bah, my kid’s third word ever was the finnish equivalent to the f-word. It was cue for me to reel back cussing


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Bah, my kid’s third word ever was the finnish equivalent to the f-word. It was cue for me to reel back cussing



See, I pictured your kid clawing his way out cussing like a sailor. With a spiked red mohawk and a goatee.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Bah, my kid’s third word ever was the finnish equivalent to the f-word. It was cue for me to reel back cussing



I don't know, I feel like if my kid's third word ever was the finnish equivalent to the f-word, I would be impressed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know, I feel like if my kid's third word ever was the finnish equivalent to the f-word, I would be impressed.




Not if it was the name of the family dog...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> At least you're not this poor woman.



Hey, I have to admit I almost did the same thing once. Just bought my new car, stopped for gas, got out, looked at it and was like "huh, wtf is the gas tank?" Then looked at the other side. I don't know why I thought they were all on the same side. Got back in the car, paused before I almost did the same thing as this lady, adjusted before I got to that point. I felt ridiculous even without going that extra step. Never saw myself on the internet, so guessing I got lucky and no one video'ed me...


----------



## Aeson

Most cars have an icon of a gas pump with a little arrow pointing to the side of the opening. Be observant and you'll never look foolish.


----------



## Aeson

I want to start a gaming pub called Murderhobo's Rest.


----------



## Aeson

In the Spell Check podcast the paladin wanted to use Lay on Hands to heal damage caused by an enlarged crab. "I touch myself to heal myself of the crabs."


----------



## jonesy

lol


----------



## Aeson

That chick has the 'rona and definitely not social distancing.


----------



## Aeson

I have seen the same number of Q for President signs as I have seen Biden for President signs in my county. Signs= 1. Then again a couple of weeks ago I saw a Ron Paul 2020 sign. So maybe that's 2 for Q.


And I don't mean my avatar.


----------



## Aeson

I like the addition. Subtle but powerful.


----------



## Blackrat

I always liked the slogan of Cthulhu for president:”Why settle for the lesser evil”


----------



## Aeson

Because if you go with the greater evil you get what we have now.


----------



## Aeson

Humble Software Bundle: MAPS Extravaganza
					

Design maps for your own tabletop campaigns, fantasy settings, and more with this MAPS Extravaganza software bundle. Plus, pay what you want & support charity.




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Less than 2 days left on this one.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure how this happened. There are certain fundamental things that are a staple in the Aeson House of Awesome tm. I AM OUT OF MUSTARD!

I'm going to blame this on Galeros. I know he's not around anymore, but he did have up popping in and eating everything. So I put the blame solely on him.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm going to blame this on Galeros. I know he's not around anymore, but he did have up popping in and eating everything. So I put the blame solely on him.




Oh man, I'd totally forgotten about that. Back in the old days. Back before everything imploded.


----------



## Aeson

BC = Before Covid


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> BC = Before Covid



Well, while it is crazy how much things are different now than like 6 months ago, I was referring to the Hivemind specifically imploding. Back before we found out Frukathka? was actually behind half the accounts in the Hivemind. Back when we rotated to a new Hivemind seemed like basically every few days.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Well, while it is crazy how much things are different now than like 6 months ago, I was referring to the Hivemind specifically imploding. Back before we found out Frukathka? was actually behind half the accounts in the Hivemind. Back when we rotated to a new Hivemind seemed like basically every few days.



I had a feeling you meant that era. Dark times indeed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I had a feeling you meant that era. Dark times indeed.



True, but at least we could go outside without wearing face masks!


----------



## Aeson

Speak for yourself. I've been hiding my ugly mug since 1979. Call me Yukk.


----------



## Aeson

I go into a gas station and hear this noise. It sounds like a synthesized or digital duck quack. It's one of the employees with a hand scanner scanning lotto tickets.  Later on I think of squeezing the digital duck.

Squeezing the digital duck should be something.  A band name, sex position, Jeff Bezos' book title*

*Barnes and Noble exclusive.


----------



## megamania

Ah... the days of Goldmoon and yes.... the 3-4 people that were whatever he told us.


----------



## megamania

Its a battle to get a second opinion from a different hospital.  This battle is complicated by the fact the hospital I need my medicalnotes from has released most of the secretaries and low level nurses because of the covid-19 pox on humanity.  Funny to doctors try to figure out medical forms however.


----------



## Aeson

I think Goldmoon was among his cast of characters. Much to my disappointment. 

Released? They don't need the nurses?


----------



## Blackrat

I actually believe Goldie was what she claimed. Or at least a deployed trooper at the time. Her emails came through an ip that belonged to a US mil base. I don’t think that would be too easy to fake, and Rev didn’t bother with masking their ip.


----------



## megamania

Thus in part how he was detected.   Scummy thing to do.  My understanding was he created one "person" just to well..... get her worked up.  Sad.  Both in it happening and in how long it went before detection and action.  I found one of his/her posts were odd but never followed up on it.   Wish I had afterwards.

But that is in the past.....


----------



## megamania

....and by nurses I mean mainly the ones that take bloodpressure, listen to heart, review medical stuff and medicine I take.   Those with more skills were sent into the ICU and other areas.  So from 12+ people running a department (Orthapedics, Neurology, Neurosurgery) there are now 3...with one running computers / cleaning / admittance for TWO departments.

Makes you wonder.


----------



## megamania

In lighter news.... On the final season of The Strain.   So many WTF moments at the end of each season.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Thus in part how he was detected.   Scummy thing to do.  My understanding was he created one "person" just to well..... get her worked up.  Sad.  Both in it happening and in how long it went before detection and action.  I found one of his/her posts were odd but never followed up on it.   Wish I had afterwards.
> 
> But that is in the past.....



Well, he apparently made accounts opposite each and every one of us. Which like some of them were obvious and consistent with playing around, but I remember seeing the massive list of accounts and it was just incredible. Realized there were times he was literally just having conversations with himself. So crazy.

But you're right, that was in the past. At least for now.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> In lighter news.... On the final season of The Strain.   So many WTF moments at the end of each season.



I THINK I started watching that show when it was first on. Can't remember why I stopped watching it though. I currently am not in the middle of watching any older shows. Sometimes make days a little slower, but probably not a bad thing. Need to get my naughty word together and actually start job hunting.


----------



## Aeson

I saw an armadillo on the side of the road last night. They're rare around here.

Also, my driver side window stop going up last night. The motor still works at least. I'm going to have to get it fixed. With my job I need that window to work.


----------



## Dog Moon

That's cool. Never seen an armadillo around here by the road. Closest thing probably almost hit a deer last winter. Thing scared the crap out of me, suddenly appearing in front of me.


----------



## Aeson

Out west they have greyish ones. We have pinkish ones here. I've seen so many animals on the side of the road and crossing the road. Deer, turtles, coyote, frogs. And a large brown rodent I'm not clear on what it is. I think it's a groundhog.


----------



## Aeson

Check out the jacket Bill Nye is wearing. It looks like a suit jacket but the sleeves look different. Also check out the lady's book title.


----------



## megamania

By / In the road in Vermont-  Deer, Moose, raccoons, skunks, porcupines, opossums, musk rats, beavers, box turtles, snapping turtles, frogs, mice, moles, leaf peepers, turkeys, peasants, snakes, flatlanders, dogs, cats, woodchucks and the list goes on.

Hit frogs, birds (air bound), chickmunks, a cat (sad- but it ran away) and a deer. and very bad luck- a skunk as we were headed to Cape Cod.   Smelled it for about two hours (half the trip).


----------



## megamania

I have the conspiracy gene... its dominant


----------



## megamania

Seems the sleeves are synthetic..... conspiracy !


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, armadillos, being armored perhaps, do not appear to be afraid of cars. 

Why did the chicken cross the road? 

To show the armadillo it could be done. 

Seen many interesting things on the roads, Armadillos, deer, foxes, coyotes, wolves, turtles, saw a lizard yesterday, vultures, crows, hawks, eagles, opossums, skunks, turkeys, elk, bear, beaver, ground hogs, too many small birds to list, cats and dogs of course, snakes, frogs, suicidal squirrels are a daily sight, alligators, even a tarantula.


----------



## megamania

oh yeah-  grey fox, red fox and coyotes can be added to the list.  Lordy-  Too many animals in Vermont


----------



## Blackrat

Where I grew up, we had quite a lot of Western capercaillies in the woods. It is a huge bird. A veritable Dire Pigeon if you want to go with D&D terms. When my wife saw one by the road for the first time she was absolutely flabbergasted, and went ”wtf is that?!”.


----------



## Aeson

The Australian version of any of these animals have razor sharp talons, tank armor, breathe fire, and are the size of a Hummer. Yet, there is someone from the outback that can and will wrestle it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I live in a suburb of Dallas surrounded by other cities.  And yet, we gave ‘Dillos, possum, raccoons, snakes, snapping turtles, coyotes, beavers, hawks, owls, vultures, herons, geese and...well, the list goes on.  

Really, surprising wildlife for such an urbanized area.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I live in a suburb of Dallas surrounded by other cities.  And yet, we gave ‘Dillos, possum, raccoons, snakes, snapping turtles, coyotes, beavers, hawks, owls, vultures, herons, geese and...well, the list goes on.
> 
> Really, surprising wildlife for such an urbanized area.



Soo.. who did you give them to?  






I'll get my coat.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I live in a suburb of Dallas surrounded by other cities.  And yet, we gave ‘Dillos, possum, raccoons, snakes, snapping turtles, coyotes, beavers, hawks, owls, vultures, herons, geese and...well, the list goes on.
> 
> Really, surprising wildlife for such an urbanized area.




They gotta live somewhere...selfish humans


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn typos!


----------



## Aeson

Who do doctors call if they experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Soo.. who did you give them to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my coat.



He'll give that to the wildlife too.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Who do doctors call if they experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours?




Every and I mean every reply many grandamas would be appalled by.


----------



## Aeson

For the first time in its 34 years, DragonCon is cancelled. They're going to do a free online "best of" with some new original stuff.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I once had a turkey try to FLY across the road right in front of me...  

The stupid bird _came right in my driver's side window and hit me in the face_.
 I still have no idea how I managed to not run off the road - I had to slam it's head against the dashboard a few times before I could finally manage to wrestle it back out the window...


----------



## Aeson

You ran afoul of a foul fowl?


Netflix has a new movie called The Old Guard. They're a group of immortal warriors lead by Charlize Theron.  It's not bad. It's based on a graphic novel. I'd rather it be based on The Highlander. I enjoyed the movies and series. I'd like to see a return of that world.


----------



## Aeson

5 years until I can get an AARP card. Just yesterday it was 6 years.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> For the first time in its 34 years, DragonCon is cancelled. They're going to do a free online "best of" with some new original stuff.




All the major cons here Sweden has also been cancelled. Gothcon had earlier a longer consecutive streak than Gencon If I understood it correctly.


----------



## Aeson

Are smaller local governments fighting larger governments over COVID-19 in other countries like they are here? We have mayors fighting governors,  governors fighting the president.  I know party vs party is not unique to The US. At least our politicians don't get in slap fights or throw furniture like I've heard happening in other countries in the past.

My state is going to pass 3000 total deaths probably today. Things looked like they were improving until about 2 weeks ago. Now it's all on the rise again. In some places hospitals are bursting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Netflix has a new movie called The Old Guard. They're a group of immortal warriors lead by Charlize Theron.  It's not bad. It's based on a graphic novel. I'd rather it be based on The Highlander. I enjoyed the movies and series. I'd like to see a return of that world.



Dude, I just watched that like yesterday. They went into the first area and they all had swords/axes. I was wondering if this was some lowkey Higherlander movie. It turned out not to be, which I guess was a little disappointing. Not a bad movie though.

I thought I read that there was going to be a reboot of the Highlander franchise, either in movie or tv form, but it's probably one of those things where it was talked about and then never happened. Like I think there was supposed to be a Xena reboot that apparently died. Thought I read something of a Buffy the Vampire series reboot, but haven't seen anything about that. Lots of supposed reboots, but seems like most go nowhere. Though a surprising number randomly appear. Just read the other day that the Wonder Years is going to be rebooted. I'm sorry, but without Winnie, I don't know how this show could ever be successful.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah but this time with a black family. You'll get a black Winnie Cooper. 

I've heard the same on all of those except Xena. 

When I saw the blades I thought the same thing. It did have a little Highlander feel with the flashbacks, but it needed the romance flare Highlander had.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Yeah but this time with a black family. You'll get a black Winnie Cooper.
> 
> I've heard the same on all of those except Xena.
> 
> When I saw the blades I thought the same thing. It did have a little Highlander feel with the flashbacks, but it needed the romance flare Highlander had.



Yeah, but I'm older now, so even if it has its own version of Winnie, it just won't be the same. Although to be fair, I'm unlikely to watch it regardless of how the show turns out. But, I also know I'm not the target audience of the show, cause if I was, they'd all be elves going to military school and occasionally having battles against orcs. Either fantasy or scifi (Tao and Orks?).

I had the feeling that Andy had been around long enough that the romance in her had died. Like, she has loved and lost and no longer wants to love again, which kinda brings us to why the events happened as they happened.


----------



## Aeson

I like your version of The Wonder Years. Danica Mckellar could so play an elf.

So, do you think there are plans for an Old Guard sequel? Did they leave it open enough?


----------



## megamania

I thought Gencon was but I saw something about tickets last week.   Or was that a different type of "con" ?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> 5 years until I can get an AARP card. Just yesterday it was 6 years.



closer in age than I thought.  I'll be 51 on the 23rd


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> My state is going to pass 3000 total deaths probably today. Things looked like they were improving until about 2 weeks ago. Now it's all on the rise again. In some places hospitals are bursting.




Last I knew Vermont was at 55 (beginning of July)


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I like your version of The Wonder Years. Danica Mckellar could so play an elf.
> 
> So, do you think there are plans for an Old Guard sequel? Did they leave it open enough?



It's an unfortunate aspect of so many movies nowadays that they pretty much always build an out into their movies. So many movies end and then have that cut scene immediately after that leaves the possibility of a sequel. This used to be done well, particularly in horror movies, but I feel like now it's done way too often.

So yeah, I think by adding in that last scene, they are showing us that there is a possibility of a sequel. I don't know how Netflix determines which shows should actually have sequels though, so no idea if it'll come to pass. But I'm guessing IF there is a second movie, it'll be some sort of revenge movie. Not at the other immortals though, I don't feel that the asian woman would hate Andy (although she totally could - why didn't you come and find me, even though seriously, trying to find someone at the bottom of the entire ocean is basically an impossible task) but hate the humans who did that to her. And the dude she's talking to didn't seem angry either. More accepted his punishment, figuring he'll talk to them again in a bit. But he wanted to help people and it was the humans who took it too far. So I could see them working together to kill "some group" of humans and Andy and her friends trying to stop them.

Or something entirely different than that. I feel they left it open enough that the sequel could probably go anywhere.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> closer in age than I thought.  I'll be 51 on the 23rd



I try to come up with something other than "It's my birthday ". My other choice was it's  my 20th anniversary of my 25th birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_...looks around..._

Waitaminit...*I’M* the geezer here?_ 

woot!_


----------



## Blackrat

I’m feeling like the kid on your lawn...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I’m feeling like the kid on your lawn...



They were starting to make me feel young again. Though I guess I'm not exactly old. So maybe that's a good thing!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What? What?  Speak up!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _...looks around..._
> 
> Waitaminit...*I’M* the geezer here?_
> 
> woot!_



I don't think you can say that anymore. The Geezerites of Geezerstanatopia might get upset. Or someone on the internet might get upset for them.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What? What?  Speak up!



Ok, Boomer


----------



## megamania

Its not the years- its the mileage.    I got that covered also.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Ok, Boomer



Not a Boomer.  _Nyah, nyah!_

Just an early Gen Xer.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not a Boomer.  _Nyah, nyah!_
> 
> Just an early Gen Xer.



Ok, Gloomer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Ok, Gloomer.



More like a Fin Fang Foomer.


----------



## Aeson

According to the news a young man died of COVID-19 that he got from a Covid party. Could/should the host face charges? Negligent homicide? Manslaughter?


----------



## megamania

Came on his own with full understanding of what was at stake so I doubt it.   Decides.... method of murder- Stupidity.  ehh   so 6 o'clock news.


----------



## megamania

Been a lot of discussion (and hatred) with Vermont locals and out of staters recently.   A lot of Covid issues are starting up because of July 4th get-togethers from people out of state that had a token 2-3 locals attend.  Spreading like wild fire as such now.  My area especially.

Other non locals refusing to comply with store owners requests for masks (state law is employees only are required) and since our stores are family businesses many of these employees are 65+.


----------



## Blackrat

I’m trying to decide whether or not to go to a party this weekend. The participants are most likely all smart people who understand the risks of covid and are taking precautions. And Finland is doing rather well on the cases so there is not much of chance of getting it, but still. There are the few people that I, as an extreme introvert feel comfortable with to begin with, and it might be fun to actually meet some friends once in a while... Or, I could stay at home and read D&D books...


----------



## megamania

Vermont was the best in the United States but due to the July 4th incident over 30 people in the town next to me are reported to have it and growing.  They are shutting down the town. 

What sucks is one of my players works there  has been asked to quarantine.  We were suspose to make characters to begin Torg: Eternity.

My mental health can not take this much more.  My last year alive and I can't do RPGs?!?


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone well versed on Forgotten Realms? I’m thinking of putting the pc’s in a situation where they might end up in a random place in the Realms and need to put together a d20 or d10 list from which to roll. Maztica, Menzoberranzan and Sigil are among that list, but I need to come up with at least 7 more. They need to be places where there is likely to be some really ancient ruins.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh duh, only now thought of Myth Drannor. And the characters are from the Dales themselves...


----------



## megamania

Chult


----------



## megamania

There was a 3.5 book of forgotten realms.  Had underwater ruins and others.  Maybe google it / Amazon it for ideas?


----------



## megamania

Serpent Kingdoms with the Yuan-Ti


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, Chult jungles definitely. Kara-Tur maybe  Also tempted to use the unknown continent, but that would mean coming up with an entire continent worth of content


----------



## Blackrat

So:

Sigil (as that is the ”oh ***” result)
Chult
Kara-Tur
Maztica
Menzo/Underdark
Anauroch
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Myth Drannor (Yea, almost home!)


----------



## Aeson

Zhentil Keep
Anauroch desert
Cormanthor

The map was altered in 4th edition. More ruins now than ever. I'm just not familiar with the changes.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, still using 3e Realms. Myth Drannor is within Cormanthor. Anauroch I’m going to use.


----------



## Aeson

Balder's  Gate
Thay


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe The Braves are signing Yasiel Puig. The Kanye of baseball. I don't know if Atlanta can contain his ego.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen ads for _Real Housewives of Atlanta._

When YP comes to town, the battle between him and them will rival Godzilla vs Rodan!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’m trying to decide whether or not to go to a party this weekend. The participants are most likely all smart people who understand the risks of covid and are taking precautions. And Finland is doing rather well on the cases so there is not much of chance of getting it, but still. There are the few people that I, as an extreme introvert feel comfortable with to begin with, and it might be fun to actually meet some friends once in a while... Or, I could stay at home and read D&D books...



Stay 2 meters+ away from anyone not wearing a mask. If the freezing temperatures allow try to stay outside.  Avoid the sauna. I suspect it'll only make things worse. If you and the others take precautions you should be fine. I think if you feel comfortable enough you should have a good time.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve seen ads for _Real Housewives of Atlanta._
> 
> When YP comes to town, the battle between him and them will rival Godzilla vs Rodan!



Nene vs Yasiel in a no holds barred kaiju grudge match.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, still using 3e Realms. Myth Drannor is within Cormanthor. Anauroch I’m going to use.



Yeah, since I didn't play much 4e dnd, my knowledge of FR after 3e is basically nonexistent. Anauroch does have the ancient ruins of Nethryl (sp?). Hellgate Keep is also I think in that area. Also, Undermountain. All I can think of atm.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hah. I responded to a post on the previous page, caught up to the current page and started reading "Yeah, since I didn't play much 4e dnd..." and was like 'Yeah, me too... wait, that post has my picture on it.' Hah, stupid moment.


----------



## Aeson

Are you blond by chance?


----------



## Aeson

I had to renew my driver's license today. On the way out I saw a little girl with a shirt wrapped around her little face as a mask.  Yesterday a little girl had a little mask on. I hate seeing it. Child sized masks. Makeshift masks because mom can't afford actual masks. I haven't seen many boys wearing them. I wonder if the parents aren't bothering to get them to wear the mask or the boys refuse.

I didn't think about it until now. I had a few masks in my car. I could have offered them to the mom for the little ones.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Are you blond by chance?



I am not. Brown hair here, though a little less every year (hair, not color).


----------



## Aeson

I'm surprised, at 45 I have most of my hair with little grey, and all my teeth.  Many in my family can't make the same claim.


----------



## Aeson

They're becoming more mainstream. In a Star Wars game.


----------



## 1_particular_person

hi all. Scott DeWar here. been a bit, I know. two weekends was independance day weekend and I was at my brother's for the weekend. this past weekend I spent in the hospital with a bacterial infection. fun times.


----------



## Aeson

"I'm feeling much better now"


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> They're becoming more mainstream. In a Star Wars game.



I literally just came upon them like a week or two ago. The Hu - Wolf Totem. Definitely an interesting sound.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1_particular_person said:


> hi all. Scott DeWar here. been a bit, I know. two weekends was independance day weekend and I was at my brother's for the weekend. this past weekend I spent in the hospital with a bacterial infection. fun times.



Why the different account?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Why the different account?



Remember a few weeks ago he popped in. Said he forgot his login. This was the result.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ohhhh yeah.


----------



## Aeson

I have a dilemma. My mom bought these pills. She said the makers were on Shark Tank and all the Sharks wanted in. In my research I found that no company selling keto diet pills ever appeared on the show. Like many diet pills this is probably just a scam. How do I tell her?

She bought them for me to take. At least I don't have to worry about her taking them.


----------



## 1_particular_person

Aeson said:


> I have a dilemma. My mom bought these pills. She said the makers were on Shark Tank and all the Sharks wanted in. In my research I found that no company selling keto diet pills ever appeared on the show. Like many diet pills this is probably just a scam. How do I tell her?
> 
> She bought them for me to take. At least I don't have to worry about her taking them.



mini-intervention: bring a sibling and have sibling do independent research and both of you give results?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Mom, I couldn’t find any record of these guys appearing on the show.  Did you check them out?  Maybe you got the name wrong.”


----------



## Aeson

She was disappointed. I'm going to try to get it sent back for a refund. When I talked to her she admitted to seeing the exact same claim being made about a different product. 


This is a good deal. Pay $30 or more and get a physical copy of the core rule book.








						Humble RPG Book Bundle: Pathfinder Second Edition by Paizo Inc.
					

Pay what you want for $360 worth of Pathfinder RPG books (including the physical Core Rulebook) from Paizo & Humble Bundle. Plus, support charity. Learn more!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Damn... I just found out that Grant Imahara from Mythbusters passed away.  One of the few times in my life the passing of a celebrity has made me truly sad.


----------



## Aeson

It shocked me. Kelly Preston's death saddened me. I loved her back in the day.


----------



## Aeson

I love my mom, but bless her heart. She has a key to my place. She came in while I was asleep and put groceries in my fridge.  She left the freezer door open. The ice melted and refroze as a big hunk of ice. lol

I woke up when I heard a noise. I don't know why but I called out "Mom?" She responded. I don't know what I would have done if it was someone else. Probably shat myself. I went back to sleep. I woke up several hours later to find the freezer door open.


----------



## Mad_Jack

My father moved in with his girlfriend years ago and I live at the family home by myself now. I know it's technically my old man's house, but_ ye gods_ how I hate it when I come home and find out that he's _been there while I was gone_... 
He rearranges things and doesn't put them back where they belong, he leaves things like dirty garage rags on the kitchen counter where I make dinner, and sometimes he comes over and _cleans_ things, then gets on me about it the next time I see him despite the fact that I was just about to do the same damn thing he did when I got home... 

Even worse, he's constantly stealing my damn hobby knives for home repairs and then tossing the now dull/broken blades covered in sheetrock dust or grease on top of stuff on my hobby table.


----------



## jonesy




----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, Kiryu has the proper technique for everything. He writes postcards with the same gusto


----------



## megamania

1_particular_person said:


> hi all. Scott DeWar here. been a bit, I know. two weekends was independance day weekend and I was at my brother's for the weekend. this past weekend I spent in the hospital with a bacterial infection. fun times.




Sorry to hear


----------



## megamania

Ugh.... another DnD site I have been going to is either down or kicked me out.   Sad.


----------



## megamania

They're back.

Yay.

Been a day


----------



## Aeson

I had a sturn talk with them. I set them on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I think I mentioned that my youngest niece and nephew are adopted from Guatemala. My mom told me my sister is reluctant to send them back to school because how badly the virus has appeared to affect the Hispanic community. I've been thinking about this. That's assuming that the reason is some how tired to their ethnicity.  I'm not sure it is. I think it's more due to their cultural aspect. The close family and community bonds. The literal closeness. The larger family groups. The black community is probably affected the same for the same reasons. I think it's a bad idea for them to go because they could be exposed to the virus and bring it home with them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All kinds of things could factor into the different risks based on race/ethnicity.  Systemic racism is one, but is fairly unlikely in this case.

But they’re finding out that blood type is correlating with different risk levels, and if true, it’s also possible that blood type percentages vary between racial demographics.

There could also be slight variables in other genetic factors that alter someone‘s risks because of their race.  Sickle cell anemia and sickle cell trait are more common in black populations...because we evolved in close association with certain diseases that (peversely) the trait actually helps combat.  So, while the DISEASE is a death sentence, the trait is (in some places) a biological advantage for survival.

Soooo much we still don’t know about this monster.

Personally, I don’t begrudge ANY parent for minimizing their kids’ risks of getting this MF bug.  Hell, just last night, I was reading about teacher protests and early retirements being triggered by some of the government plans to reopen the schools, so that discussion is getting more complex by the day.


----------



## Dog Moon

I thought I had read that black people have had a higher chance of catching it than white people, though I'm not sure what I read went into the specifics of WHY that might be the case. Still, regardless of that, I'm pretty sure everyone should be cautious when it comes to returning to schools in the fall, because when they're mixed, the virus is going to spread. I suppose there might be a case that children in public schools are more at risk than private schools, but I went to a private school and know that children are children and petty much everyone will be at risk regardless of where they go to school.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kids are disease vectors.  Period.  End of story.  They don’t practice safe hygiene.  They’re inconstant in obeying the rules they DO understand.

Even if an individual child is not as likely to spread Covid-19 as adults, there‘s the tyranny of numbers effect- more kids per given room than there would be adults means the virus has more _chances_ to spread.

Add to that the survivability of the virus in enclosed spaces Vs open air and all of a sudden, teachers are the space marines on a bug hunt...


----------



## trappedslider

TIL when the sign says "Now hiring for all positions" it does not include CEO.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> TIL when the sign says "Now hiring for all positions" it does not include CEO.



Doesn’t mean you shouldn’t apply regardless. Aim for the position you deserve/want, not the one they are offering. Follow with a challenge to duel to the death over the position.


----------



## Aeson

Guilty or innocent?








						Transformers Quintesson Pit of Judgement Coming to Hasbro Pulse
					

Hasbro has unveiled a huge variety of upcoming Transformers figures including one from the 1986 animated film thats a Pulse exclusive.



					bleedingcool.com


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Doesn’t mean you shouldn’t apply regardless. Aim for the position you deserve/want, not the one they are offering. Follow with a challenge to duel to the death over the position.



There's a problem with challenging someone who has minions:


----------



## Aeson

I just read something comparing the fight against masks to the fight against seat belts. I wonder if any of them are the same people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I just read something comparing the fight against masks to the fight against seat belts. I wonder if any of them are the same people.



Bet on it.


----------



## Aeson

What if the gender roles of _9 to 5 were reversed? 3 male employees and a female boss?_ would that go over?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it depends on the quality of the cast and whatever other changes we’re made to the original.  That said, given recent history, it might be harder to sell that pitch today than 10 years ago.


----------



## Aeson

I heard a remake was in the works with women of color in the leads. I just started wondering about how different the movie might be with a gender swap. Three black men tie up a white woman.  
Three gay men?


----------



## Aeson

I didn't realize how much food 5 lbs of ground beef and 2 boxes of Rice A Roni is. I expected to have leftovers, but I have LEFTOVERS.  The plan was to have several meals for several days. I I accomplished that goal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I didn't realize how much food 5 lbs of ground beef and 2 boxes of Rice A Roni is. I expected to have leftovers, but I have LEFTOVERS.  The plan was to have several meals for several days. I I accomplished that goal.



That’s probably freezable, so you could stash half or so away in ziplock bags for future use.  Just break it up into portions of 1-2 servings before packing it away- squeezing out all the air to prevent freezer burn- and you’re golden.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Yeah, that stuff is good for about 2 weeks in the freezer before it starts to lose it's flavor when it thaws...


----------



## Aeson

It appears my fears are warranted. It's not the army, it's just unmarked, unidentified federal agents.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It appears my fears are warranted. It's not the army, it's just unmarked, unidentified federal agents.



Pretty bogus stuff, I agree.

It’s not even clear they actually government agents- one vet I know was speculating that they were Blackwater-style mercenaries.  His reasoning was based on noting that some of the Nameless Ones caught on film were technically out of uniform.  That is to say they were wearing their uniforms & gear in ways that would not pass official muster, and would be grounds for disciplinary action in any military unit or federal agency he could name.

Not 100% sure which is worse...but I think I’d rather it be mercs than military or federal employees who swore an oath to defend the Constitution from “all enemies, foreign and domestic”.  ESPECIALLY after active-duty and retired high-level military  and agency leaders went on record this year about the *duty* to ignore unlawful orders.


----------



## Aeson

I got one for ya. I saw a police officer harassing a man on a bicycle. I wanted to yell out the window "Bike Lives Matter"

I heard a speculation they were "militia" members. Or worst this could encourage "militias" to kidnap people. I'm not sure about it being them. Mercs make more sense but still not better. It's all scary.


----------



## Aeson

Thought I'd share with you all, I aced my urine test. They said they never seen anything like it. Best urine test in the history of The US. Believe me, I'm the best urine test taker. No one takes urine tests like I do. It was tremendous.


----------



## Aeson

Has anyone seen the NEOWISE comet?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Normally, I’d be all over trying to make a personal observation, but I just..._haven’t._


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> It appears my fears are warranted. It's not the army, it's just unmarked, unidentified federal agents.




Not sure which I fear- if this stuff is true or if it is some other group looking to somehow effect Portland.   I can deal with the Men In Black, damned aliens are beyond us, but for us to be the cause.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Thought I'd share with you all, I aced my urine test. They said they never seen anything like it. Best urine test in the history of The US. Believe me, I'm the best urine test taker. No one takes urine tests like I do. It was tremendous.





Not the result of a Pissing Contest I have ever heard of before....


----------



## Aeson

Ginny Di is a cosplayer I subscribe to.

I need a place like this near me in my life.








						Evermore Park | Home
					

Adventure into Evermore's fantasy adventure Renaissance Faire! With activities for the whole family and so many amazing shows, you'll be transported into a world of magic and wonder this summer at Mythos the Dragon Lantern Festival! Utah's all-year Renaissance Faire is for the whole family




					www.evermore.com


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Not the result of a Pissing Contest I have ever heard of before....



And I would win so much you would be tired of all of the winning.


----------



## Aeson

A local city wrote to the county wanting plans for the students to be in class as soon as possible.  Why, you may ask. Because it could affect property values.  Without the schools getting test scores how can they tout their excellent schools and sell houses at higher prices?

How many are reacting to this pandemic makes me want to cry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

C19 found the sweet spot between virulence and lethality to find a perfect home in America.  An ideal immigrant!


----------



## Aeson

"Ask not what your country can do for you, but ask what you can do for your country"
I get it now. The smallest gesture for the greater can have huge impact. The smallest gesture for yourself can also have a huge impact. Wearing a mask is a small price to pay to help others. Asking people to stay home is a bigger sacrifice, but is necessary. As you said, children are a disease vector. They may not fall ill, but they'll spread it to others. The Lt. Governor in Texas appeared to be speaking for all senior citizens months ago when he offered to sacrifice them for the economy. I wonder if he asked all seniors if that was ok before doing so. Now people want to sacrifice the young?

Can you confirm a story I heard about 85 babies in Texas testing positive?


----------



## megamania

Heard it but didn't listen.  I can't listen to it anymore.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Heard it but didn't listen.  I can't listen to it anymore.



I get that. Sometimes I don't want to hear about it either. At the same time I can't seem to look away. Know what I mean? I bring the stuff up here as part of my coping process. I know I'm not alone. Feeling alone and loneliness are big issues for me. All of the things we're dealing with not only as a country but as a species right now is overwhelming. Then add on the personal stuff we all have to deal with. I know of your  struggles, I feel horrible about it. It kills me. That's why I try to be so supportive towards you. I can do that much to help. 
But talking with my friends here helps me. I hope things are not making you too uncomfortable.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nueces County- where Corpus Christi is- has had 85 C19 cases 1yo or younger since March.









						85 infants under age 1 have tested positive for coronavirus in one Texas county since March | CNN
					

Eighty-five babies under age 1 have tested positive for coronavirus in one Texas county since mid-March. And local officials are imploring residents to help stop its spread as the state becomes one of the newest hotspots.




					www.google.com
				




Our Gov & Lt. Gov are basically right of center GOP type— very pro-business, pro-Trump, and not a lot of empathy for the average Texan.  When the Feds had a big training exercise here during the Obama administration, the Gov activated the Tx State Guard to make sure they weren’t going to try to take over Texas.

Not joking.








						Hysteria over Jade Helm exercise in Texas was fueled by Russians, former CIA director says
					

Gov. Greg Abbott's decision in 2015 to ask the Texas State Guard to monitor a federal military exercise prompted significant criticism. A former CIA director said Wednesday that the move emboldened Russians to next target elections.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Blackrat

Damn! I tell you, I loathe the big public proposals where people propose to their S.O. on live tv or something, but a finnish comic strip artist pulled a good one. His strips appear on the most popular finnish news paper, and yesterday he proposed through the strip. His SO read the paper at breakfast and the guy anxiously awaited for her to get to the comic pages


----------



## Aeson

You have the strip? 

I've heard of Jade Helm. It was talked about around the same time as all the stories the FEMA camps and truck loads of coffins being trucked around.


----------



## Aeson

Person, woman, man, camera, TV


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You have the strip?



Yeah. It’s in finnish though. But the gist of the strip is how he expected the situation to look like, with the guy being nervous, and then the last panel is the proposal:





His strips are normally about a wild animals in finnish nature, so this was extraordinary in that regard too

quick translation:
1: I’ve never been so nervous before
2: Ok, she’s reading the comics
3:
4: Dear Marja, will you marry me? Signed Jarkko


----------



## Aeson

I can read finnishese. The third pane said it best. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Blackrat

According to today’s paper, she said yes.


----------



## Aeson

She looked pretty freaked out.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> But talking with my friends here helps me. I hope things are not making you too uncomfortable.




Agreed.

and no, it reassures me because I hear level headed people coming to the same or similar conclusions as me.


----------



## Aeson

TBS made The Braves a household name. You could watch them all over the country. Without a cable sports channel I can't even watch them on local TV. I'm thinking of using ESPN+ to watch but I shouldn't have to.


----------



## Aeson

Remember the picture of the bell pepper I posted? I picked it the other day. I ate it this weekend. The best tasting pepper. Its skin was tough but it was flavorful. I had two ready that day. I've got more growing. I hope they're just as good.

Next year I want to branch out. I'd like to be able to make a salad with only stuff grown at home.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s a laudable goal!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Aeson

You’re in Georgia, right?  Get a good book on state plants or some such from a gardening shop or club, or one of the university Ag departments.  Check put your local farmers’ markets.  That will give you a good idea of what grows well in your area.


----------



## Aeson

I don't handle bending over or kneeling well, also I don't need a big garden. I was thinking of investing in something like this to help.





						Amazon.com: Best Choice Products Raised Garden Bed 48x24x30-inch Elevated Wood Planter Box Stand for Backyard, Patio, Natural: Garden & Outdoor
					

Amazon.com: Best Choice Products Raised Garden Bed 48x24x30-inch Elevated Wood Planter Box Stand for Backyard, Patio, Natural: Garden & Outdoor



					www.amazon.com


----------



## megamania

I was going to mention that and also if you get 5 gallon plastic buckets and drill about 8-10 1/4 inch holes the bottom these can be made to grow stuff in also and set them at any height you need.  I've done this for onions, tomatoes and green peppers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My aunt used to do tomatoes in hanging planters.  I’m probably going to try likewise with the same, plus maybe some herbs and berries.


----------



## megamania

For our herbs I got a little out of hand.   I bought a short rain gutter and end caps for them.  Drilled a few holes on the bottoms.  Then screwed them onto 4x4 posts that were a part of our garden wall/fence.   Little earth and shading and viola- herbs up high where the moles don't eat them and easy to get at.


----------



## Aeson

There will probably be no tomatoes in my garden. I like sauces made from them but don't care for tomatoes. Don't like squash or eggplant either. 

I'm going to look at lettuce, peppers, onions, cucumbers, cabbage, brussel sprouts. I'd like to see how well mushrooms do. 

Another reason I'm  think of using planters is that I'm renting. I don't know if I can or should try a garden. I don't want to put all the work into it then end up moving or have the landlord not approve. At least the other way I can move them with me.


----------



## Aeson

While delivering papers to the post office I saw a frog on the wall. It was facing a light over a door. It would be looking at 7 on a clock. I would have loved have been there to see him get up there then see him get back down. He had to be 20 feet up. I started thinking of this frog just sitting on the wall for hours waiting for a meal to fly by.

Then I started thinking about it being in Downward Facing Frog pose.


----------



## Deset Gled

Aeson said:


> While delivering papers to the post office I saw a frog on the wall. It was facing a light over a door. It would be looking at 7 on a clock. I would have loved have been there to see him get up there then see him get back down. He had to be 20 feet up. I started thinking of this frog just sitting on the wall for hours waiting for a meal to fly by.




The first time I went to the observation deck at the Sears Tower (and it will always be the Sears Tower to me), there was a spider on the outside of one of the glass windows.  Made me wonder about how many generations of spider there were up there that had no idea of how far they were from the ground.


----------



## Aeson

I had a similar thought about the house fly. It was born and died inside a house. It never knew about the world outside.


----------



## Mad_Jack

As near as I can tell, there have now been fourteen generations of Bathroom Spider in my house...


----------



## Aeson

The smells and sights they must have endured.


----------



## Aeson

I've lost a family member to COVID. A great uncle passed away last night.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I've lost a family member to COVID. A great uncle passed away last night.




My condoleances.


----------



## Aeson

My dad was adopted and said he often felt like he wasn't part of the family. When he was dying his uncles came from Maryland and South Carolina to visit him. They told him he had always been part of the family.  It meant a lot to my dad that they came to see him. It meant a lot to us. I don't know if my uncle's body will come back from SC. He was born and raised here in Georgia. This is where his family is. My sister said there won't be a funeral, at least for now. Maybe in the near future we can have one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've lost a family member to COVID. A great uncle passed away last night.



So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My dad was adopted and said he often felt like he wasn't part of the family. When he was dying his uncles came from Maryland and South Carolina to visit him. They told him he had always been part of the family.  It meant a lot to my dad that they came to see him. It meant a lot to us. I don't know if my uncle's body will come back from SC. He was born and raised here in Georgia. This is where his family is. My sister said there won't be a funeral, at least for now. Maybe in the near future we can have one.



It’s sad your Dad felt that way for so long, but it really nice that he died KNOWING that he was loved.  That’s a rare gift.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've lost a family member to COVID. A great uncle passed away last night.




Sorry to hear that


----------



## Aeson

What has our country come to when people confuse the NORWEGIAN flag for the CONFEDERATE flag, causing a Michigan B&B to remove the flag?


----------



## Deset Gled

Aeson said:


> What has our country come to when people confuse the NORWEGIAN flag for the CONFEDERATE flag, causing a Michigan B&B to remove the flag?




I can understand the mistake.  Take the Norwegian flag and rotate it 45 degrees, like would commonly be seen on an angled flag holder.  The only thing missing is a couple small white stars.  Now imagine you're driving by that on a highway.  Also, what's more common to randomly run into in the US right now: blatant racism or people displaying Norwegian pride?

From what I read, the B&B owners understood this problem for what it was.


----------



## trappedslider

Deset Gled said:


> Also, what's more common to randomly run into in the US right now: blatant racism or people displaying Norwegian pride?




What don the Norwegians have to take pride in?


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> What do the Norwegians have to take pride in?



Harald Gormsson


----------



## Aeson

Deset Gled said:


> I can understand the mistake.  Take the Norwegian flag and rotate it 45 degrees, like would commonly be seen on an angled flag holder.  The only thing missing is a couple small white stars.  Now imagine you're driving by that on a highway.  Also, what's more common to randomly run into in the US right now: blatant racism or people displaying Norwegian pride?
> 
> From what I read, the B&B owners understood this problem for what it was.



Oddly enough, I drive past a car with the flag on it every night. Not once did I think it was anything other than a Norwegian flag. I still think the whole thing is insane. Despite some being seen at the mask protests in Michigan, the Confederate flag is probably not common there. I would expect the Norwegian flag more than Confederate. Here in Georgia it should be and is the opposite. This story would make more sense here. 

I'm glad folks are taking a stand against racism. I support them 100%. This is just ignorance,  though. Since racism is also ignorance, it seems like fighting fire with fire.


----------



## trappedslider

After watching a number of episodes of the 90's X-men cartoon I fully believe there was some kind of Pan-Galactic Wolverine toss competition and every bad guy was trying to out do the previous.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Harald Gormsson



You need someone more modern, more attractive,  and less bluetoothy.


----------



## trappedslider

Quantum Mechanics Proves 'Back to the Future' Is B.S.
					

But the Avengers' method of time travel totally checks out.




					www.yahoo.com
				




so Back to the future was bs?_Sad antman face_


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Oddly enough, I drive past a car with the flag on it every night. Not once did I think it was anything other than a Norwegian flag. I still think the whole thing is insane. Despite some being seen at the mask protests in Michigan, the Confederate flag is probably not common there. I would expect the Norwegian flag more than Confederate. Here in Georgia it should be and is the opposite. This story would make more sense here.
> 
> I'm glad folks are taking a stand against racism. I support them 100%. This is just ignorance,  though. Since racism is also ignorance, it seems like fighting fire with fire.



Well, this is a time when many people are being overly cautious. Couple weeks ago I heard about this show from like the 70s or 80s or something where an episode was removed from streaming because of possible blackface, but it was really just two old women with mud faces for cleaning facials or whatever. Like, I get blackface is bad, but there has to be SOME limit to all of this. 

Heard few days ago that a couple got banned from Walmart for wearing. I don't understand why people would do such a thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Heard few days ago that a couple got banned from Walmart for wearing. I don't understand why people would do such a thing.



The couple with the Nazi flag facemasks?  Not something found in most homes.  Gave a salute or two as well.

And they do it because they can.


----------



## Aeson

They said they were doing it as a protest against the masks calling the Governor a Nazi.

And the show was The Golden Girls. It was just mud masks. An episode of Community was pulled also when a character was LARPING as a Drow and was jet black all over. I heard about the D&D episode but never watched it. I guess now I'll never get the chance.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> They said they were doing it as a protest against the masks calling the Governor a Nazi.
> 
> And the show was The Golden Girls. It was just mud masks. An episode of Community was pulled also when a character was LARPING as a Drow and was jet black all over. I heard about the D&D episode but never watched it. I guess now I'll never get the chance.




Yeah, I'd heard that it was supposed to be a protest, but if actually true, they went about it completely the wrong way. It feels more like they were trying to limit their hate against them more than they were actually protesting.

Golden Girls! That was the name of the show. I kept thinking Three's Company, but I KNEW that was wrong! Cause I was like, no they were older, but that was before my time, so couldn't remember the shows that well.

Although I did just watch a bunch of Night Court. Started the final season, but stopped after like episode 2. At the end of season 8 when Stone and Sullivan finally seem like they're going to get together and then beginning of season 9 they're like "let's just be friends" sort of ruined it for me. Like 4 seasons of teasing, wanting there to be something, it finally happens and then they're like "naw" just apparently pissed me off. Though I read online that the series ended kind of lamely and apparently 30 Rock tries to create some sort of appropriate finale with Stone and Sullivan getting married or something, but sort of fell flat.

I think that's why I liked the tv show Brooklyn 99. Peralta and Santiago were teased, but then they actually got together and though they had troubles, they stayed together, eventually got married and now have a kid. Which is probably one of the reasons Friends annoyed me. I think I liked the relationship between Monica and Chandler better than that of Ross and Rachel.

Maybe I'm just a weird romantic, always hoping for the happy love story.

Anyway, enough meandering thoughts for tonight!


----------



## Aeson

I remember watching Golden Girls and Night Court when they are still new. I loved Night Court. Harry Anderson passed away. I'd like to see a reboot but no Judge Stone.


----------



## Aeson

My banana peppers are finally coming in.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I remember watching Golden Girls




I've seen a number of random episodes and it can be funny at times.....like the different explanations Sophia has regarding the Saint Valentine's Day Massacre "I was at the movies ALL day" " I was at A  Saint Valentine's Day Massacre" "Picture it Sicily 1912...." "Shady pines ma..."


----------



## Aeson

I remember when the virus started my Ex said she was safe because black people were immune....welll....

Now I hear folks arguing that kids are safe....wellll...








						The Coronavirus Infected Hundreds at a Georgia Summer Camp (Published 2020)
					

The camp took precautions but did not require campers to wear masks, the C.D.C. reported. Singing and cheering may have helped spread the virus.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More than a couple of virologists & epidemiologists have suggested over the months that the reason for the low numbers of C19 cases in kids is the fact that schools have been closed, effectively quarantining them.  Kids, they posited, are known to be significant disease vectors, and gathering them together like the pre-pandemic days would be a recipe for more outbreaks,

Welp, incidents like the one you posted have been popping up in schools here and around the world.  Their warnings are being borne out.

Hell, MLB is on the verge of shutting down again due to C19 infections, and they were spending millions to protect a few hundred people.


----------



## trappedslider

so, i got pc build simulator and here's the pc I built

EVGA Z270 FTW K motherboard
Intel Celeron G3950 cpu
G.SKILL Trident Z RGB 16 GB 3866 MHz


Spoiler















It was for a achievement named "Stop it"

more of the achievements or at least the ones that deal directly with building a pc:

But can it run Crysis?
Build a PC with parts costing more than $10k and have it boot to desktop.

If you fail the first time...
BSOD a computer 10 times from overclocking.

1920x1080
Install a Threadripper 1920x and a GTX 1080 or GTX 1080ti.

Overvolted
Break your CPU.

The Best of Both Worlds
Pair an AMD CPU with a NVIDIA GPU

Going loopy
Create a watercooling loop with 5 or more radiators.

You need to plug it in…
Try to use the monitor without plugging in the PC

Easy to forget
Forget to apply thermal paste to the CPU.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> More than a couple of virologists & epidemiologists have suggested over the months that the reason for the low numbers of C19 cases in kids is the fact that schools have been closed, effectively quarantining them.  Kids, they posited, are known to be significant disease vectors, and gathering them together like the pre-pandemic days would be a recipe for more outbreaks,
> 
> Welp, incidents like the one you posted have been popping up in schools here and around the world.  Their warnings are being borne out.
> 
> Hell, MLB is on the verge of shutting down again due to C19 infections, and they were spending millions to protect a few hundred people.



Yeah I was just talking about the MLB. Youth sports has restarted in the area. High school football will be starting in a couple of weeks. It's going to be a shite show but they have to have their football. They can't even protect the pros, how do local schools think they'll protect children?

I know people want to go back to normal,  but there may be no normal to go back to. We can only move forward adjusting as we go along.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> so, i got pc build simulator and here's the pc I built
> 
> EVGA Z270 FTW K motherboard
> Intel Celeron G3950 cpu
> G.SKILL Trident Z RGB 16 GB 3866 MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was for a achievement named "Stop it"
> 
> more of the achievements or at least the ones that deal directly with building a pc:
> 
> But can it run Crysis?
> Build a PC with parts costing more than $10k and have it boot to desktop.
> 
> If you fail the first time...
> BSOD a computer 10 times from overclocking.
> 
> 1920x1080
> Install a Threadripper 1920x and a GTX 1080 or GTX 1080ti.
> 
> Overvolted
> Break your CPU.
> 
> The Best of Both Worlds
> Pair an AMD CPU with a NVIDIA GPU
> 
> Going loopy
> Create a watercooling loop with 5 or more radiators.
> 
> You need to plug it in…
> Try to use the monitor without plugging in the PC
> 
> Easy to forget
> Forget to apply thermal paste to the CPU.



Thermal paste is easy to forget. I wonder how many chips they went through at first before thinking of adding the paste.


----------



## Aeson

You know shiitake has gotten real if Tokyo is closing bars at 10pm.


----------



## megamania

Yeah-   I have an appointment in Boston for a second opinion involving what is wrong with me.

Now..... how to get there.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Yeah-   I have an appointment in Boston for a second opinion involving what is wrong with me.
> 
> Now..... how to get there.....



Hopefully you can make it to the appointment. I know having a better grasp on your issues will help. Good or bad news, it'll give a clearer picture and a clearer path forward.


----------



## Aeson

Netflix has a show called Love on the Spectrum. It's about people with autism trying to find a partner. It's actually pretty good. I find them very relatable. Some of them are into gaming, anime, toys. They're socially awkward. I think the show treats them with respect. I like how one looks at being autistic. He says it helps him stay focused on one thing, rather than being distracted by lots of things.


----------



## Aeson

Note the truck then read the sign in the fore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Note the truck then read the sign in the fore.



Pretty common in Tx.  Saw a big Lincoln do the same.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've been wearing masks, but I hate wearing masks. I haven't figured out how to wear a mask without fogging up my glasses. Even got this stupid expensive facemask with a nose thing and yeah, that prevents the glasses from fogging up, but pinches my nose so hard it's super uncomfortable and basically prevents me from breathing out of it. Bought 3 types of masks, none work. So annoying. How am I supposed to work an 8 hour job with it when I can't even go 15 minutes without fogging up my glasses for a quick trip to Walmart?

Can't wait till the face mask phase is over.


----------



## Aeson

I get a headache after a few minutes of wearing a mask. I am getting more used to it, though. I feel for those that have to wear them for so long. I've told some of the store employees I deal with that I'm wearing it in solidarity with them. Thankfully I haven't had to wear glasses with it. I use my reading glasses in the car before I put my mask on. I assume you don't use contacts. Could that work?


----------



## CleverNickName

@Dog Moon 
Worth a shot, at least?


----------



## Aeson

I like your glasses. Beautiful eyes too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Right now, we still haven’t gotten past the supply-gathering stage for mask making- we’re still fussing over design features.

So we’re still making do with disposables.  I can definitely tell the differences in manufacturing quality between types- one box we’ve decided are for emergency use only, they’re so bad.  A different set I’ve set aside for Mom, who is both the most vulnerable and most scared of the people in the household.

My folks have been given or bought a few different models of cloth masks, ALSO with varying results.  Some were too small vertically to stay in place on my face.  Another fit my Mom too snugly behind the ears.  Others didn’t have a pouch for filter inserts.  Still others were over decorated...until the decorations started falling off.

Regardless of type, some of you might benefit from silicone mask brackets:


			Amazon.com : silicone mask bracket


----------



## trappedslider

ka-boom yo Beirut explosion: What is ammonium nitrate and why is it so dangerous?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Right now, we still haven’t gotten past the supply-gathering stage for mask making- we’re still fussing over design features.
> 
> So we’re still making do with disposables.  I can definitely tell the differences in manufacturing quality between types- one box we’ve decided are for emergency use only, they’re so bad.  A different set I’ve set aside for Mom, who is both the most vulnerable and most scared of the people in the household.
> 
> My folks have been given or bought a few different models of cloth masks, ALSO with varying results.  Some were too small vertically to stay in place on my face.  Another fit my Mom too snugly behind the ears.  Others didn’t have a pouch for filter inserts.  Still others were over decorated...until the decorations started falling off.
> 
> Regardless of type, some of you might benefit from silicone mask brackets:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : silicone mask bracket




It's surprisingly difficult trying to buy face masks too without being able to try them on beforehand (which I know probably wouldn't be the best option considering WHY we're buying them in the first place) and looking at reviews online doesn't help at all because every product ranges from "Perfect" to "Doesn't fit/work". If every product has reviews ranging from terrible to perfect, almost feels like reviews are pointless. I know, they're not completely, but sucks when you think you find one that should be perfect but ends up being terrible because you happened to be in that 10% of the reviews who find it terrible instead of the 90% who find it worked perfectly.


----------



## trappedslider

Cancer killed the dinos


----------



## megamania

So they smoked even then?  Drank diet soda even then?


----------



## megamania

Tuesday I almost made a scene at our local Wally World ( Wal-mart ).   A lot of people ignoring the directional signs in the store.  One woman was proudly going on to her boyfriend how she will not wear a mask and she dares the employees to try to make her wear one (which she had in her hand)  To top it off she parked her cart so no one could go by.  After three us us were waiting she finally pulled the cart so that a three foot space was created.

Then as I checking out she was in the next lane over giving the cashier grief trying to make a deal about the mask.

Sad world.   The virus is bringing out the real personalities.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> ka-boom yo Beirut explosion: What is ammonium nitrate and why is it so dangerous?





If I remember it right.... the Kansas federal building explosion in the 90's was done with the same stuff- only two tons of it.

over 250 tons were in this warehouse.   The explosion was impressive.  The mushroom cloud formed inside of 10 seconds and was taller than the sky scrappers nearby.  Amazed only 125 people died.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> So they smoked even then?  Drank diet soda even then?



Ate bacon
Ate red dye No. 5
High fructose corn syrup 
Partially hydrogenated oils 
Used talcum powder 
Had sex
Drank water
Drove a car
Stood in the sun


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> If I remember it right.... the Kansas federal building explosion in the 90's was done with the same stuff- only two tons of it.
> 
> over 250 tons were in this warehouse.   The explosion was impressive.  The mushroom cloud formed inside of 10 seconds and was taller than the sky scrappers nearby.  Amazed only 125 people died.




OKC, I think someone forgot to poke holes in the potato they were microwaving and it's a cover up lol or it's what happens when you forget the thermal paste


----------



## megamania

Oklahoma not Kansas.  I remembered that afterwards with Tim McVey.

That was a big tator !


----------



## megamania

What I wrote may get me in trouble.  " I used to do this-  I would touch your parts and decide if they were *** enough."


----------



## Aeson

Is it me or are there an awful lot of injuries in the MLB? I think many of them were not ready.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Tuesday I almost made a scene at our local Wally World ( Wal-mart ).   A lot of people ignoring the directional signs in the store.  One woman was proudly going on to her boyfriend how she will not wear a mask and she dares the employees to try to make her wear one (which she had in her hand)  To top it off she parked her cart so no one could go by.  After three us us were waiting she finally pulled the cart so that a three foot space was created.
> 
> Then as I checking out she was in the next lane over giving the cashier grief trying to make a deal about the mask.
> 
> Sad world.   The virus is bringing out the real personalities.



Yeah, I don't really get people. Somehow face masks = oppression and no face masks = freedom. Which is just ridiculous. They're trying to save lives... but then again some people STILL think the coronavirus is a hoax, so yeah, people are just stupid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Is it me or are there an awful lot of injuries in the MLB? I think many of them were not ready.



I admit, I haven't heard too much about physical injuries, but I guess I wouldn't be too surprised. After all, did they have much in the way of training camp? They probably started overexerting themselves after an extra long break. When you're down to 60 games, every game counts, so you got to push yourself.

Although I keep hearing about coronavirus issues with the MLB. And comments that if a couple hundred MLB players can't control coronavirus, how do they expect schools to do so?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The only MLB “injury” I’ve heard about was a starting pitcher who was place on the injured list because of (possibly treatable) heart issues from C19.  He had it, recovered and was cleared, but he was utterly gassed after throwing 20 pitches.

I have heard of conditioning issues popping up in other pro sports though, so I wouldn’t be surprised if it hit MLB, too.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah my county started school on Monday. We already have reports at 6 schools. Over 60 students and staff testing positive. My niece and nephew have started online. At least their school isn't one of those six. 

I think it's just conditioning issues like you said. The Braves and Nationals have lost starting pitchers to elbow issues. Hamstring pulls and the such are being reported. With no minor league games they don't have the farm teams to pull from.


----------



## Aeson

As an independent contractor that's been impacted by COVID-19 can I apply for PPP money?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Honestly, I’ve no idea.  Can’t hurt to apply.


----------



## Aeson

I don't  know if it's going to continue to redden.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

At Truist Park where the Braves play, the organist is a badass. He often taunts opposing players. A Toronto Blue Jays player got caught beating the bush in his car in a FRACKING Dollar General parking lot.
The organist played Beat It by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Aeson

Found video of it. It's funnier than I thought.








						Braves organist pokes fun at Reese McGuire's masturbation case by playing 'Beat It' during at-bat
					

When Reese McGuire stepped up to the plate, the Braves' organist saw an opportunity.




					www.sportingnews.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Funny stuff!  

But I have to say, I have to quibble that McGuire “got off easy”...


----------



## Aeson

For most that is probation at least. Jail time at the most. In all cases they end up as sex offender. He did get off easy. But yeah they went for the low hanging fruit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> For most that is probation at least. Jail time at the most. In all cases they end up as sex offender. He did get off easy. But yeah they went for the low hanging fruit.



“Got off easy!”





...and what, I say WHAT is this I hear about “low hangin fruit“, now?


----------



## Aeson

I'm aware it's a joke. To be honest I feel happy for him. If they did make him register it'll ruin his life. He has a chance to learn from this and move on. A lot are marked for life.


----------



## Aeson

Roasting chili peppers may not be a great idea. It's aerosolized the peppers. I think I just pepper sprayed my own house. lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Always roast peppers in a well ventilated area!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Roasting chili peppers may not be a great idea. It's aerosolized the peppers. I think I just pepper sprayed my own house. lol



Now that is some learning experience...


----------



## Aeson

I wanted to experience the BLM protests while socially distancing. I'm going to have my brother-in-law put on camo and throw me in a van.


----------



## megamania

Be sure to record it


----------



## Aeson

I'm disappointed. This is what the pepper looked like today.


----------



## Aeson

I cracked an egg with two yokes tonight. It might be the first for me, or at least the first in a very long time.


----------



## Aeson

I was just reading a post on CBR.com about D&D gods. One thing I've noticed about blog posts is their poor proofreading. In this case, words were spelled correctly,  they were just the wrong words. Than instead of they was just glaring. Then/than is common but they/than? 

I would like to offer my services, on a paid basis, as proofreader for any blog. Any of you looking to hire a proofreader?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not this bear!


----------



## Aeson

The "1917 flu" ended the second world war. It's a fact because the president said so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For all my dislike of the man, I’ll give him slack on the WW1/WW2 gaffe.  Anyone gannmake that kind of stumble.  Obama once got the number of states wrong.*

...but considering it LENGTHENED WW1, I’m not gonna let that slide.  I bet Wharton and his profs are reaching for their aspirin bottles again.



* as I recall, he added in the number of territories & protectorates, and skipped a few mental steps ahead of reality


----------



## Aeson

I thought that was a Trump mistake. I swear he got the number of states wrong recently. Maybe I'm wrong. 

People going off script will on occasion get some facts wrong. Like the length of his wall changing from speech to speech. Biden also has problems when off script. A debate will be a train wreck. lol


----------



## Aeson

I read recently about a brewpub that started serving pizza with their beer as part of the dough making process. The owner said the beer replaces 50% ( or 100% if you want) of the liquid used. I'd like to try it. I started wondering if biscuits could be made the same way. I think it would be a tasty biscuit. I remember thinking as a kid Pizza Hut pizza had a beer like taste. Maybe it'll be similar to that. I miss the old eat in restaurants. Their pizza went south after they changed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I thought that was a Trump mistake. I swear he got the number of states wrong recently. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> People going off script will on occasion get some facts wrong. Like the length of his wall changing from speech to speech. Biden also has problems when off script. A debate will be a train wreck. lol



Biden well knows the taste of his toes!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I read recently about a brewpub that started serving pizza with their beer as part of the dough making process. The owner said the beer replaces 50% ( or 100% if you want) of the liquid used. I'd like to try it. I started wondering if biscuits could be made the same way. I think it would be a tasty biscuit. I remember thinking as a kid Pizza Hut pizza had a beer like taste. Maybe it'll be similar to that. I miss the old eat in restaurants. Their pizza went south after they changed.



I was watching some cooking show where they used beer instead of water in some kind of baked product.  The flavor and carbonation were apparently a plus!


----------



## 1_particular_person

using beer in bread products that use yeast is not uncommon, like pizza crust. However, biscuits do not use yeast, they use either baking powder or baking soda to rise. Can't remember which.


been busy at work. hurtin bad right now.

@Knightfall  and all of the HIVE:



Spoiler: here is what I have been doing at work



View attachment 2020-08-10 09.35.35.jpg

View attachment 2020-08-10 09.35.50.jpg

View attachment 2020-08-10 09.55.06.jpg



Pictures taken with a Nikon D3500 DSLR with a 40 mm Nikkor Macro lens


----------



## Aeson

You're right biscuits don't use yeast. I just thought about a beery biscuit n gravy. I guess it would be rolls n gravy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well...you might be able to use the beer in the gravy...


----------



## Aeson

Dr. Pepper has become a victim of COVID-19. I need to hoard what I can find. I can hear my grandmother fainting in her grave. It's the only thing she drank. Of the sodas it's my favorite, but I drink other things.


----------



## 1_particular_person

Re: big boom in Beruit [sp?]
Ammonia Nitrate is an oxidizer. When diesal fuel has a detonator in it we have a boom, but add an oxidizer, such as a nitrate or high purity peroxide, and you get a WAHKAHBOOM instead.


----------



## Aeson

I've been thinking of introducing a reoccurring NPC (if I ever get back to gaming). The NPC is a Trump analog. He'll be a prisoner in any jail or prison the PCs may find themselves in. He has a name now; Agolf Twitler. 

I used to have an innkeeper that thought everything  is FABULOUS!!! since such a character may be "problematic", he may have to retire. Everywhere the PCs went there was an inn that was pink and plush. There was a beefcake house boy that handled stuff there.


----------



## Aeson

1_particular_person said:


> Re: big boom in Beruit [sp?]
> Ammonia Nitrate is an oxidizer. When diesal fuel has a detonator in it we have a boom, but add an oxidizer, such as a nitrate or high purity peroxide, and you get a WAHKAHBOOM instead.



I feel for those killed and their survivors, yet that explosion may be the most amazing thing I've seen. 
The shear size of the shock wave and the smoke cloud.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I used to have an innkeeper that thought everything  is FABULOUS!!! since such a character may be "problematic", he may have to retire. Everywhere the PCs went there was an inn that was pink and plush. There was a beefcake house boy that handled stuff there.




Maybe rework the innkeeper along the lines of Pree from _Killjoys_:








						Pree
					

"Good Night, Sweet Girl" - Pree Prima "Pree" Dezz is a recurring character appearing in Season 1, Season 2, Season 3, Season 4, and Season 5 of Killjoys. He is portrayed by actor Thom Allison. Pree is the owner and operator of the Royale, a bar in Old Town frequented by Dutch, John Jaqobis, and...




					killjoys.fandom.com
				





And for a FRPG campaign, make him an anthro- or werebear.


----------



## Aeson

Pree was a good character. I may do something like that. I just don't know what to expect from players anymore. Some might be ok with a straight man playing a gay or gay like character, and some might be upset. I don't know if I want to have a conversation before the game on what might offend. To me, a lot of the fun was the unPC way we played.  The humor was immature and stereotypical characters were common.


----------



## Blackrat

1_particular_person said:


> Spoiler: here is what I have been doing at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124641
> 
> View attachment 124642
> 
> View attachment 124643
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures taken with a Nikon D3500 DSLR with a 40 mm Nikkor Macro lens



Looks a lot like what I do at work. Except that I rarely assemble new stuff, I mainly maintain old stuff...


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I feel for those killed and their survivors, yet that explosion may be the most amazing thing I've seen.
> The shear size of the shock wave and the smoke cloud.




It was an incident of actual shock and awe


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> It was an incident of actual shock and awe



It really was.


----------



## Aeson

"I was trapped in a sentient cave. Have you been trapped in a sentient cave? That's a dark place that k_nows _things."


----------



## Blackrat

The dungeon _is_ the mimic!


----------



## megamania

Anakin was trapped in one within the swamp


----------



## megamania

I miss DMing


----------



## Aeson

I miss playing in general.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ditto that.  I haven’t rolled dice in years.


----------



## Aeson

How about a Hive Zoom game? If we could work out a time like Saturday evening?


----------



## Blackrat

Your saturday evening is my, Ulfgeir’s, and Jonesy’s sunday morning


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ditto that.  I haven’t rolled dice in years.




My group has been playing on Fantasy Grounds, so I technically haven't rolled any dice for quite some time, though the computer program has been for me... We game Sundays and it's sad that we're pretty much at 4 hours. I remember looking down on groups that played for only 4 hours. That's when we started gaming at 10am on Saturday and stopped gaming when everyone became too tired around 12-5am on Sunday, depending. Honestly, I would still totally be up for that, but I know one person in the group has family duties and another just apparently is content with only 4 hours per week.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Your saturday evening is my, Ulfgeir’s, and Jonesy’s sunday morning



That settles it. Time to leave this stupid country behind. Europe, here we come!


----------



## Dog Moon

Although on a serious note, I have one friend (whose wife is a dual-citizen with Ireland) who says that if Trump is re-elected that they will seriously be considering moving to Ireland and another who has been discussing how possible it would be to move to Canada.

Personally, I feel like New Zealand is pretty badass and if I could choose somewhere, that would definitely be on my list.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Your saturday evening is my, Ulfgeir’s, and Jonesy’s sunday morning



I thought about that. While doable, it would be the bigger challenge for you guys. It's one of the reasons I haven't suggested it sooner. I don't want anyone feeling left out.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Although on a serious note, I have one friend (whose wife is a dual-citizen with Ireland) who says that if Trump is re-elected that they will seriously be considering moving to Ireland and another who has been discussing how possible it would be to move to Canada.
> 
> Personally, I feel like New Zealand is pretty badass and if I could choose somewhere, that would definitely be on my list.



I kid you not, Americans broke Canada's internet when he was elected the first time. So many people were trying to access the website for immigration information they crashed it. 

New Zealand has to be badass. If I had to hang upside down all the time I'd be badass too.


----------



## Aeson

One of these things is not like the others.









						Star Wars: 10 Incredible Princess Leia Cosplays That Look Just Like Her
					

Leia Organa wore many hats in the Star Wars franchise, from Princess to General. She has inspired many talented cosplayers to capture her look.




					screenrant.com


----------



## Aeson

I know what it's supposed to look like, but can you see something different?


----------



## megamania

I was supposed to play today but literally 23 minutes before three of the players were to show up we got a message that two couldn't come because their father was coming down from 3 hrs away that they forgot about.   Who knows what the third person's excuse is.  Just never showed up.   A fourth player dropped out on Thursday.

Kinda assuming this group is dead before it really even got going.


----------



## megamania

Now I'm reduced to watching the Game Show Network.


----------



## 1_particular_person

Aeson said:


> *EDIT*
> New Zealand has to be badass. If I had to hang upside down all the time I'd be badass too.



And they must be really smart 'cause all that oxygenated blood goes strait to their head!


----------



## 1_particular_person

Blackrat said:


> Looks a lot like what I do at work. Except that I rarely assemble new stuff, I mainly maintain old stuff...



huh, multi quote failed for me .. .. .. 

You would do what the techs do with Bonitron. The order was for two, The line lead did one and I did the other. The line lead is slowly being moved to being a tech, he just needs to learn electrical principles. I am teaching what I was taught from my military days. It is a tough challenge because I can't just sit down and Teach him at work, we have too  much work coming in!

here is a video showing all three of the home units that I am the lead of that line.
[video]From left to right is the compact surface mount, the flush mount and its cover plate and the non- compact surface mount. I just finished an order of the flush mount units and just started on the compact surface mount.

I make a larger industrial version of three types and 2 different voltages. However, I am part of the 'ride through' team and quilified to build braking transistor  units, resistor banks and various soldering jobs.


----------



## megamania

sigh


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> sigh



I know the feeling. I'm getting tired of waiting for The Mandalorian, too. We only have a couple more months to wait.


----------



## megamania

I tired of waiting to be fully paralyzed from the belly button down.   I tired of waiting to have "solid" waste tubes sticking of my side.  I tired of waiting to either be placed in care without my books, dice and movies or to sit in bed all day.

Its a dark place I find myself in these days.  

Kids help some.  Wife is too crazed from it all to help on a regular basis.

sucks.


----------



## megamania

Whats a 'push notification' ?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think that’s just an alert from some organization you’re a member of or an app you use, which bypasses the usual email or text messaging formats.  You just get an alert on your screen.


----------



## megamania

oh


----------



## Aeson

If it's an app on your phone you should be able to disable the notifications in settings.


----------



## megamania

I don't own a cell phone.  I live in an area of Vermont that has no cell phone reception


----------



## trappedslider

looks like the forum is under attack by a bot of some sort


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> looks like the forum is under attack by a bot of some sort



I'm not a bot. I'm a real boy.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I'm not a bot. I'm a real boy.



But do you bleed?


----------



## trappedslider

I'm watching B:TAS and i'm on the episode Joker's Favor and well:

Joker: We can't have people cursing at each other on the freeway! It's simply not polite!


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> But do you bleed?



Did you just threaten me?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Did you just threaten me?



Martha?


----------



## Aeson

I liked what made him hate Superman but what brought them together was weak.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I want a t-shirt that says:

 "If you can read this...

Congratulations, you're literate."


----------



## Aeson

I want a t-shirt that says 

Wet a$$ P-word


----------



## trappedslider

I used to have an XKCD shirt that said "maybe if this shirt is witty enough, someone will finally love me"


----------



## 1_particular_person

Mega, poop bags are not fun. Had one when I woke in 2011. Still have the scar.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Got some nice loot today. Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu.

Got main rulebook + Investigator's companion + 3 nice adventures + a map of Stockholm from 1926, and a map of Gothenburg from 1921.

Quickstart rules and some shorter adventures will come later.


----------



## Aeson

I hope you know how to read Swedish. Here's a quick lesson on how to speak it.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I hope you know how to read Swedish. Here's a quick lesson on how to speak it.




Uhm, I AM Swedish..   and I was one of the proofreaders for it.


----------



## Aeson

And you understand American?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Got some nice loot today. Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu.
> 
> Got main rulebook + Investigator's companion + 3 nice adventures + a map of Stockholm from 1926, and a map of Gothenburg 2921.
> 
> Quickstart rules and some sorter adventures will come later.



What the hell is Cthulhu going to do in Sweden?  He pisses anyone off, and he‘ll be beset by colorfully garbed Warriors in Saabs and Volvos.  He may even get forced to eat gummi fish...

Or meatballs with lingonberry jelly.

i can almost hear him cry, “Ikeä!”


----------



## Aeson

All the GM has to do to induce madness in the PCs is make them assemble IKEA products.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> And you understand American?




poppity corn = popcorn.   'nuff said


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He may even get forced to eat gummi fish...
> 
> Or meatballs with lingonberry jelly.
> 
> i can almost hear him cry, “Ikeä!”



The worst you came up with is candy and meatballs?

They’ll make him open a can of surströmming (that is rotten fish) for starters and that’s one of the more palatable cuisines we scandes have invented


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> They’ll make him open a can of surströmming (that is rotten fish) for starters and that’s one of the more palatable cuisines we scandes have invented




Surströmming is a breach against the Geneva convention... Not sure if it should be counted as a biological or a chemical weapon. It is distgustingly vile. And yes, I have eaten it. It tasted marginally better than it smelled.  Fermented herring.


----------



## Blackrat

Propably both. I have actually not tasted, but I’ve smelled it, and it was horrid. Lutefisk is equally disgusting in completely different way...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Propably both. I have actually not tasted, but I’ve smelled it, and it was horrid. Lutefisk is equally disgusting in completely different way...




Totally agree.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> The worst you came up with is candy and meatballs?
> 
> They’ll make him open a can of surströmming (that is rotten fish) for starters and that’s one of the more palatable cuisines we scandes have invented



You think his palate is like humans?  For all YOU know, surströmming was invented by his followers among you to emulate his preferences!

(Of course, the same could be posited of ANY man-made food...)


----------



## Blackrat

I am rather certain those foods are a practical joke by the very same elder god that created the platypus. I am also fairly certain it was Nyarlathotep instead of Big C...


----------



## Aeson

Since I conquered out door gardening, I've decided to try indoor gardening. I started a herb garden. Right now there's only 4 herbs. One of them is starting to sprout. Another is on the verge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Nyarlathotep



Gesundheit!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gesundheit!



There you go, talkin that Commie language.


----------



## Aeson

Some baseball teams put cardboard cutouts of fans in the stands. Fox sports put digital fans in. This I think may be the best. Zoom fans.


----------



## Aeson

If you watch Teenage Bounty Hunters on Netflix, which I recommend. It's really funny. There is a bumper sticker in Bowser's office for Rock 100.5. A member of the crew is a fan of the station. He put it there.


----------



## trappedslider

Genie: I shall grant you 3 wishes
Me: I wish for a world without lawyers

Genie: Done, you have no more wishes

Me: But you said 3
Genie: Sue me.


----------



## Aeson

Man walks into a bar:  "I'll have one Corona and two hurricanes. "
Bartender: "That'll be 2020"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Man walks into a bar:  "I'll have one Corona and two hurricanes. "
> Bartender: "That'll be 2020"



Aaaah, you beat me to posting that one!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Aaaah, you beat me to posting that one!



About time. 

A Karen walks into a bar: "Who put that bar there? I want to talk to your manager "


----------



## Aeson

I just listened to a great interview by Seth Andrews of The Thinking Atheist podcast. It was with a Vietnam veteran named John Musgrave. I wanted to post a link but I'm not sure if I'd get in trouble. It's not for the easy offended crowd. I think you'll get a lot out of it though.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I just listened to a great interview by Seth Andrews of The Thinking Atheist podcast. It was with a Vietnam veteran named John Musgrave. I wanted to post a link but I'm not sure if I'd get in trouble. It's not for the easy offended crowd. I think you'll get a lot out of it though.




IIRC, he was one of the folks who Ken Burns got for The Vietnam War documentary.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> IIRC, he was one of the folks who Ken Burns got for The Vietnam War documentary.



You are correct.


----------



## Aeson

The weather has been dark and gloomy. It rained off and on all day yesterday.  It's rained so much I've seen big mushrooms popping up everywhere. No full fairy rings. Have seen a few semicircles though. 

My sprouts were leaning towards the window yesterday. I turned the light on in the room and left it on for a few hours. They straightened up. I wish I had a time lapse camera. I'd set it up to watch the little guys.


----------



## megamania

Wish I had something bright and cherry to offer the Hive.

I am setting up life without legs well enough.  Photocopied some images for use to needlepoint.   Bought crates and casters and am trying to get a shelf that is five feet off the ground full of DnD books down to a mobile and easy to access area.

Otherwise I have an Imp on my shoulder filling my mind with uneasy thoughts.  Kinda why I've been away.


----------



## Aeson

It's good you're keeping yourself busy. Those are good projects. I wish there was more I could do. You know there are hotlines to call when those thoughts come to mind. Maybe it's time to make a call. You're not weak for doing so.


----------



## megamania

Concerned about the oncoming pain and worse- Boredom.   Nothing quite so dramatic as needing a hotline.

That said- The specialist won't help me any more and my primary care doctor won't give me anymore steroids so its just a matter of time before I can't stand / go from bed to wheelchair to commode and back.

House and its location doesn't help either




Step 75 ft uneven walkway from parking lot to house.    And yeah- not much but its mine


----------



## Ulfgeir

@megamania ouch. Hope you find a good solution, and that you do get the medical help you need.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> All the GM has to do to induce madness in the PCs is make them assemble IKEA products.




Well, take a look at this Google search..




Just changing those two letters makes A LOT of difference.

The search term would be translated to "Call of Cthulhu: The Investigator's Handbook"
The suggested term from Google translates as "Call of Cthulhu: The Interior Decorator's handbook"  

I think using non-Euclidean geometry for your interior decorating will result in bad Feng Shui. You should probably also avoid star-formed pillows, and certain types of vegetation...


As for the large adventures that I did get when I got my copy of the Swedish verison of Call of Cthulhu, They dealt with the followoing critters:
Den Gula filmen (the Yellow Movie) - Hastur and a strange film production
En Seans i Stockholm (A seance in Stockholm) - A shoggoth, and witches.
Tjurmannen från Kungsskär (The Minotaur from Kunsgskär) - An avatar of Nyarlathotep.

I will get the Quickstart-rules later on, and that will include some other adventures. For example one involving Tindalos Hounds, at least two others involving Mi-Go's. Everything has not yet been proofread for that and thus not gone to print. I got the first files in October/November last year. So translation, proofreading and layout does take time. The goal was that everyhting should have been finished and deliverd at the annual gaming convention in Gothenburg during Easter this year.


----------



## Aeson

These were taken 2 days apart. Big changes in just 1 day.


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, take a look at this Google search..
> View attachment 125136



I just had to share this forward to a finnish rpg group


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Call of Cthulhu: The Interior Decorator's handbook




”Do you have a curio cabinet that will fit in a corner?”

”Certainly!  How many dimensions does your corner have?”

”Uhhh...wut?”

******

*Chapter 7: Coordinating or contrasting with the Colour out of Space*


*****

*Chapter 666/0: Using transdimensional area rugs to pull a tesseract together*


----------



## Aeson

There is a YouTube channel I like called darkmatter2525. He does funny animations often of a political and religious bent. In his most recent one God and his angel assistant Jeffrey go to the White House to confront Trump over COVID-19. God and Jeffrey are wearing masks. It's hilarious. I don't like his animation style but his videos are often very funny and worth a view.


----------



## Aeson

Wanna feel old? Macaulay Culkin turned 40 this year.


----------



## megamania

Still a punk-@$$ kid.

Never liked him beyond the first Home alone movie.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## megamania

Nice word play


----------



## Aeson




----------



## megamania

2020.... the year god said "Hold my beer"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Still a punk-@$$ kid.
> 
> Never liked him beyond the first Home alone movie.



Did you ever see him in DRYVRS Ep. 1 "Just Me In The House By Myself" starring Macaulay Culkin?

It’s on YouTube and NSFW.


----------



## megamania

Nada


----------



## 1_particular_person

So two buddies of mine and I walked in a bar, I ordered a corona and two hurricanes. 

Bartender  told me it is $ 20.20


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack is going to go see _The New Mutants_ tomorrow...  First time I've gone to a movie since _Avengers: Endgame_.


----------



## Aeson

1_particular_person said:


> So two buddies of mine and I walked in a bar, I ordered a corona and two hurricanes.
> 
> Bartender  told me it is $ 20.20



You're like two pages too late for that one.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Jack is going to go see _The New Mutants_ tomorrow...  First time I've gone to a movie since _Avengers: Endgame_.



I want to go to the movies but I don't want to wear a mask the whole time. Is that a requirement where you are?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I want to go to the movies but I don't want to wear a mask the whole time. Is that a requirement where you are?




Masks are required basically everywhere in public in Connecticut - you're only supposed to lower your mask in the theater when eating or drinking. (On a side note, all restaurants are still only drive-through or take-out only.)
All seating is purchased online and you have to pick your seat just like going to a concert. Seating is limited - the seating is "luxury" seating to begin with, and only about half of it is available to enforce social distancing - any group larger than three would have to split up. Singles are required to choose the single seats so that two strangers aren't sitting together.

Movie wasn't nearly the train wreck I've heard some predict it would be. The trailer implies that it's a "horror" film with powered kids in it, but it's more of a horror-flavored comic book film. It wasn't a blockbuster, but, for those that know the books, it was a valid take on what might have happened to the characters if somebody other than Professor X had gotten to them first. It actually managed to retain a lot of the feel of the early issues of the comic book, just slightly darker - all but one of the characters' backstories are basically the same, with the tweaks meant to accent the darker aspects of them.
Overall, not bad. Definitely something to watch when it shows up on the streams or Red Box.



Spoiler: Spoiler alert for the non-comic book fans:



The one thing that irked me a bit was that the brief exposition that "explains" Illyana's powers doesn't say anything about the Soulsword. Those unfamiliar with the books are going to be wondering where the hell the sword and armor came from, but a single additional minute of film with about four sentences of dialogue could have tied the whole thing together nicely...


----------



## Aeson

That's why I'm ok with waiting for it to come out on video or Disney +. Between all the rules and the lackluster reviews I think it's best to wait. I'm glad you enjoyed it though. 


I'm bingeing Cobra Kai on Netflix. It's better than I expected.


----------



## megamania

Want to see but I doubt I will.  Basically can't walk at this point.

DVD if I can


----------



## trappedslider

so, last night I cleared up some space on an SSD to install GTA V which is 95 gigs....I freed up that much space by uninstalling skyrim special edition and all of the mods i had for it.


----------



## Aeson

The fight scenes in Cobra Kai are top notch in my opinion. I can't wait for season 3.


----------



## trappedslider

Look what I found  on"Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego? on Steam"


----------



## Aeson

I mentioned a long time back there is a Carmen Sandeigo clone for Android.


			https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thinkteslastudios.sandiego


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> View attachment 125373



From that picture, the answer is “Everyone.”


----------



## megamania

Same one that invited the STD guy last year


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> From that picture, the answer is “Everyone.”



Don't worry. Apparently only 6% of the total people reported to have died from Coronavirus ACTUALLY died from the Coronavirus!

Everybody has been lying to us! This really IS a hoax! And I bet those 5g towers are somehow behind it! It's all because of the Democrats!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah.  Bunch of people unclear on the concept of “excess deaths” and how diseases can synergize to take you out.  I’ve seen it up close.

Twice in the past 4 years, my Mom has gotten sick with between 6-9 minor afflictions at the same time.  In each case, she wound up hospitalized for more than a week.  In one, she lost all recollection of two days time.

Absolutely none of her ailments were anything resembling dangerous.  Together, they nearly took her out.  One person labeled it “accumulation of stressors”, a.k.a. straws breaking camels’ backs.


----------



## Aeson

I think the medical drama genre often have episodes where they have to treat a series of illnesses to heal the patient. That's an idea that's been around a long time. It's like the same with obesity and diabetes as just a couple of examples. They may not kill you by themselves, but can cause complications with other issues.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Don't worry. Apparently only 6% of the total people reported to have died from Coronavirus ACTUALLY died from the Coronavirus!
> 
> Everybody has been lying to us! This really IS a hoax! And I bet those 5g towers are somehow behind it! It's all because of the Democrats!



Don't worry, adrenochrome is the cure.


----------



## megamania

Hopeful and curious.  Researching my condition for my Boston trip.   Damage to the Femoral Nerve system fits my problem the most.  It also suggest a strong likelihood to be cured or regressed to better days.


----------



## megamania

How desperate am I?

I asked a "Magic 8" ball twice.   Both times I will get better but not until next year.

Crossing fingers and looking for my bible.


----------



## megamania

So..... do I do more Eberron or fill out my Home Brew- "Jenner's World" ?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This pleases me:


----------



## trappedslider

Made a new video


----------



## Aeson

I bought a set of resistance bands to workout with. They arrived today. I had my doubts but was willing to give it a try. I still feel it an hour later. I still have a concern about the bands breaking. Hopefully there will be warning signs before it happens mid workout.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I bought a set of resistance bands to workout with. They arrived today. I had my doubts but was willing to give it a try. I still feel it an hour later. I still have a concern about the bands breaking. Hopefully there will be warning signs before it happens mid workout.



From what I have seen, either there aren’t, or people aren’t paying attention.


----------



## Aeson

I doubt I'll use it as often or as intense some users will use it. Right now it's a space and money saving thing. When time, space, and money allow I'm going to invest in better equipment. A few short exercises a week to get in the habit is my goal.


----------



## Aeson

I cooked salmon tonight. It turned out good. A little salt, pepper, butter, and Mediterranean seasoning. I'm not sure what's all in the seasoning but I felt it should go well with fish. It does. To go with it I cooked green beans and Rice a Roni rice pilaf. That one paired well with the fish.


----------



## Aeson

Ad: DEFUND MARXISTS PROFESSORS AT PUBLIC UNIVERSITIES 
SIGN THE PETITION 

Anyone else get that one? I see so many Trump ads. It's sad. I know ENW has no control of the ads.


----------



## megamania

Ignore them or else you give them power


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Ad: DEFUND MARXISTS PROFESSORS AT PUBLIC UNIVERSITIES
> SIGN THE PETITION
> 
> Anyone else get that one? I see so many Trump ads. It's sad. I know ENW has no control of the ads.




This is all I see for ads 
*
Advertisement2

Advertisement4*

but then I run both Adblock and ublock origin.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hadn’t noticed.  But then again, unless it‘s a popup, I generally _don’t_ notice ads all that much.

Not that I don’t SEE them.  More like, I have them on insta-forget unless they’re actually of interest to me.


----------



## Aeson

I need an ad blocker for this browser on my phone. Some of the ads have led me to some good kickstarters though.


----------



## Aeson

In my opinion, if we had as many quality educators as police, we'd be better off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> In my opinion, if we had as many quality educators as police, we'd be better off.



Especially if they were paid like police.  As Victor Hugo wrote:
*"He who opens a school door, closes a prison"*


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Especially if they were paid like police.  As Victor Hugo wrote:
> *"He who opens a school door, closes a prison"*



And the hero worship. My sister is a serious police groupie. Blue line motifs all over. Blue lives matters. Yadda yadda yadda. 








						Daughter of deputy killed in '99 among newest Cherokee Sheriff's Office deputies
					

CANTON — For one of the six new deputies being sworn in to the Cherokee Sheriff’s Office on Monday, the occasion was somewhat bittersweet.




					www.tribuneledgernews.com
				



My sister knows this woman and her mother. Her license plate number used to be the badge number. 


I don't think many would idolize teachers in the same fashion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And the hero worship. My sister is a serious police groupie. Blue line motifs all over. Blue lives matters. Yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter of deputy killed in '99 among newest Cherokee Sheriff's Office deputies
> 
> 
> CANTON — For one of the six new deputies being sworn in to the Cherokee Sheriff’s Office on Monday, the occasion was somewhat bittersweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tribuneledgernews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister knows this woman and her mother. Her license plate number used to be the badge number.
> 
> 
> I don't think many would idolize teachers in the same fashion.



I love cops.  I love teachers.  Got lots of both in my family and circle of friendsl ranging from front liners to execs and admins,

Which means I know they’re all people like us, and there’s no valid reason why they can’t or shouldn’t be criticized or held accountable when they mess up, or lionized when they go above & beyond the call.


----------



## Aeson

I don't disagree. From my personal experiences I'm torn on the police. Based on those experiences I wouldn't want a woman I know and care for becoming a police officer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I don't disagree. From my personal experiences I'm torn on the police. Based on those experiences I wouldn't want a woman I know and care for becoming a police officer.



Neither would I.  They’re too violent!


----------



## Aeson

I think they could have boosted her vocals a bit more. I enjoyed the cover though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I think they could have boosted her vocals a bit more. I enjoyed the cover though.



Not bad!  I initially thought the guitarist was going to stick with that initial chimey sound a bit more.  Ah, well.

I always liked singing that song, but my vocal range gas dropped in pitch a few notes from when A-Ha released it.  I can’t hit his highest notes anymore (which, it should be noted, she didn’t either).  HE still can though, last I heard.


----------



## Aeson

It may be why I enjoyed it. I don't care for high pitched vocals. Mariah Carey is my mortal enemy. If I were a ranger I'd get bonuses to attack....in a game.


----------



## trappedslider

And another video


----------



## Aeson

I saw a man wearing a full head covering Spiderman mask at a grocery store. I hope he didn't think it could actually stop COVID-19. SMH


----------



## Aeson

I, for one, do not think those that served in the military are losers or suckers. My father was neither of these things.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I saw a man wearing a full head covering Spiderman mask at a grocery store. I hope he didn't think it could actually stop COVID-19. SMH




Just doing what a friendly neighborhood Spider-man can


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I, for one, do not think those that served in the military are losers or suckers. My father was neither of these things.




Neither was my father.   I am curious what he would have thought of fearless "leader" however.


----------



## Aeson

First to Eleven is quick becoming one of my favorites on YouTube. It's interesting to see how they've matured. They're all teens.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Neither was my father.   I am curious what he would have thought of fearless "leader" however.




My dad wasn't a fan before, would be less of one now. Might even turn him blue. lol


----------



## megamania

Out of curiosity-  what branch of military was your dad?

Mine served in the Navy on an aircraft carrier during the Korean War.  He prepared the artillery shells for firing.


----------



## megamania

I think I am losing it officially.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My Dad was Army medical.


----------



## Aeson

My dad was in the Army. Stationed in Georgia and Florida. Even though it was during Vietnam he never went overseas. He said it was because he was flat footed and color blind. He was a mechanic of sorts. He worked on the launch system of the Nike Hercules missile.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> My dad was in the Army. Stationed in Georgia and Florida. Even though it was during Vietnam he never went overseas.




My dad got sent twice,but they sent him back both times because one of his feet is shorter than the other, so he spent the time stationed in Germany.


----------



## Aeson

If you're interested; CBS All Access's YouTube channel has videos for Star Trek Day today. Lots of stuff from older shows and current ones. More info on Strange New Worlds.


----------



## Aeson

I think my Keurig has died. It's 10 years old. It's had a good run. The Keurig is dead. Long live the Keurig.


----------



## Aeson

The closed captioning for the Trump rally earlier had the name al-Baghdadi as Outback Daddy. LOL
There were other mistakes but that had to be the funniest.


----------



## Aeson

I wish I had gotten to see this game Braves won 29 to 9. They scored 29 fracking runs. Holy Cow! The late great Harry Carey would say. His grandson Chip Carey calls the games for the Braves. You can hear him in the clip.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Mu dad was Damage Control on the USS Fulton during the Cuban Missile Crisis. He says when he went to sleep they were shipping out to Cuba, but when he woke up they were turning around to head home...


Jack had a bad day at work today, and is feeling snarky. Thus...


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Mu dad was Damage Control on the USS Fulton during the Cuban Missile Crisis. He says when he went to sleep they were shipping out to Cuba, but when he woke up they were turning around to head home...




Thank god we dodged that bullet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> First to Eleven is quick becoming one of my favorites on YouTube. It's interesting to see how they've matured. They're all teens.



Yeah, I like this group. I like Halocene as well. I actually don't know much about their original songs, but I like a lot of the covers they do for pop songs. When I hear one on the radio, the first thing I tend to do is look up these bands and other possible covers. I'm just one of those people that goes "hmmm, this isn't bad... now what would it be like if they added in some guitars, some bass and a drum set?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I wish I had gotten to see this game Braves won 29 to 9. They scored 29 fracking runs. Holy Cow! The late great Harry Carey would say. His grandson Chip Carey calls the games for the Braves. You can hear him in the clip.



I saw the video of the grand slam yesterday. Watching that ball fall into the empty stands is just crazy. I wonder how it feels to be playing in an empty stadium. Like, obviously the team was excited, but I feel like it would be another thing entirely to have the energy of a crowd backing them up.


----------



## Aeson

I figured out the gender reveal party.
Find a flammable place. If it burns down, you're having a boy. If it doesn't burn down you're having a girl.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I saw the video of the grand slam yesterday. Watching that ball fall into the empty stands is just crazy. I wonder how it feels to be playing in an empty stadium. Like, obviously the team was excited, but I feel like it would be another thing entirely to have the energy of a crowd backing them up.



And you can't do a curtain call. Walk back out of the dugout and wave to the crowd.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I bought a set of resistance bands to workout with. They arrived today. I had my doubts but was willing to give it a try. I still feel it an hour later. I still have a concern about the bands breaking. Hopefully there will be warning signs before it happens mid workout.



I have some cheap weights that I'd bought a few years back. If I'd actually been consistent, I probably would have outgrown them, but I stopped for a long period of time. Trying to get back into working out. The tricky thing is that I'm following guides and stuff online, but I don't really have much knowledge of what I'm doing. Still, I can tell they've begun putting a LITTLE muscle on my frame, so that's good. Just need to be more consistent with my eating habits. I've been consistently 251-255 for like the last year. Can't seem to stick with anything long enough to drop beneath that 250 mark. 

Never tried resistance bands, have no idea how well they work, but wish you luck using them!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I figured out the gender reveal party.
> Find a flammable place. If it burns down, you're having a boy. If it doesn't burn down you're having a girl.



 The funny thing is that the gender reveal party, while terrible what happened, only accounts for I think is was like .4% of the entire fires that is happening, though if you look at the internet it feels more like the other way around with responsible for 99.6% of the fires.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> And you can't do a curtain call. Walk back out of the dugout and wave to the crowd.



Yeah, waving to the cutout people behind the plate probably isn't quite the same thing. Then again, attempting to show solidarity at the football game last night backfired when they got booed for doing it, so maybe the game was better off without any fans...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> The funny thing is that the gender reveal party, while terrible what happened, only accounts for I think is was like .4% of the entire fires that is happening, though if you look at the internet it feels more like the other way around with responsible for 99.6% of the fires.



Regardless, if I'm invited to one I'm bringing a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, waving to the cutout people behind the plate probably isn't quite the same thing. Then again, attempting to show solidarity at the football game last night backfired when they got booed for doing it, so maybe the game was better off without any fans...



I was asleep and then at work so I haven't seen anything on the NFL game yet. No spoilers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I was asleep and then at work so I haven't seen anything on the NFL game yet. No spoilers.



Don't worry, I didn't actually watch the game, just saw the video where they were trying to stand united and apparently people were booing, though it COULD just be unfortunate timing. Apparently lots of people upset at the Chiefs trying to change things because, you know, the name Chiefs bring negative thoughts to people.


----------



## megamania

Resistance bands work well.  I used them during several of my rehab visitations.  The grip, direction etc... affect different muscle groups.  They are color coded for "pounds of resistance"


----------



## megamania

I forgot about the beginning of Football until after 10 pm.   I'm sure I'll see some games still.


----------



## megamania

And yes- the lack of an audience greatly effects the feel and energy of a game.  I enjoy wrestling and it really hurts there.  No boos or cheers.  No chants.  No signs.   Maybe in 2024


----------



## Blackrat

Game day approaching. Last time the group wrecked on a shore of an island. They were on the heels of a vampire who escaped towards the island. There is an ancient temple ruins on the island and not really anything else. I’m thinking of starting with a fight against sahuagin, as the shipwreck was mostly their doing, and the players were a bit perplexed about what exactly transpired. One of the sahuagin/malenti pirates could have a letter that would shed some light to their motives. After that a pretty straightforward expedition to the ruins and a last stand with the vampire. In the temple is a portal to a random location, or they can try and come up with some other way to get off the island...


----------



## Blackrat

Also plotting my homebrew setting. I’m thinking on adding scifi elements. There’s an ancient high magic culture in the setting, that effectively killed themselves off. I’m thinking that their ”magic” might have actually been ”sufficiently advanced technology”...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> or they can try and come up with some other way to get off the island...



In my adventure path I'm writing, I try to make note of this whenever possible. Like "Here are my suggestions on the most common solutions, but if your players come up with something that you feel would work, let them do that." Seriously, there are so many different spells and effects, you never know when someone might pull something crazy that solves the problem.

In my group, one of the people DMed this prewritten adventure. Think it was Tales of the Infinite Staircase. There was a puzzle somewhere in the book that the group was trying to solve, but even though they came up with several clever solutions, since it wasn't EXACTLY what was written in the book, none of them worked. Sadly, they even came up with ideas that were similar, but weren't quite what were in the book, so they didn't work either.

Just saying, I like this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Also plotting my homebrew setting. I’m thinking on adding scifi elements. There’s an ancient high magic culture in the setting, that effectively killed themselves off. I’m thinking that their ”magic” might have actually been ”sufficiently advanced technology”...



It's tricking doing something like this. Some people apparently are highly against any technology in their games. Personally, I like having some. My personal homebrew setting has firearms as well as some advanced constructs and other machines of war, plus some tech to better their lives. Now, the goal is not too be too advanced technology-wise, something similarish to the Iron Kingdoms, but not quite that prevalent. But one of the people in one of my groups finds even the addition of basic firearms completely not in sync with his view of the dnd fantasy genre.

Have you ever looked into the setting Numenera by Monte Cook? I am not a fan of the Cypher System itself, but I like the setting. Played the video game: Torment: Tides of Numenera. But in the setting, the world has gone through like 7? cycles, leaving behind miscellaneous mysterious technological devices. Some are about what you would expect, but others are greatly fantastical. Many are never figured out what exactly they do, but those whose purpose is determined are considered valuable. I like it because it adds a sense of exoticness that a lot of the typical "the world was once modern but for whatever reason has regressed to a fantasy world" settings don't have.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> In my adventure path I'm writing, I try to make note of this whenever possible. Like "Here are my suggestions on the most common solutions, but if your players come up with something that you feel would work, let them do that." Seriously, there are so many different spells and effects, you never know when someone might pull something crazy that solves the problem.
> 
> In my group, one of the people DMed this prewritten adventure. Think it was Tales of the Infinite Staircase. There was a puzzle somewhere in the book that the group was trying to solve, but even though they came up with several clever solutions, since it wasn't EXACTLY what was written in the book, none of them worked. Sadly, they even came up with ideas that were similar, but weren't quite what were in the book, so they didn't work either.
> 
> Just saying, I like this.



Yeah, even if I do some heavy railroading occasionally, I tend to DM with the ”never say no” mind set. If the players decide to do something I never thought of, I take a break to gather my thoughts and improvise.


Dog Moon said:


> It's tricking doing something like this. Some people apparently are highly against any technology in their games. Personally, I like having some. My personal homebrew setting has firearms as well as some advanced constructs and other machines of war, plus some tech to better their lives. Now, the goal is not too be too advanced technology-wise, something similarish to the Iron Kingdoms, but not quite that prevalent. But one of the people in one of my groups finds even the addition of basic firearms completely not in sync with his view of the dnd fantasy genre.
> 
> Have you ever looked into the setting Numenera by Monte Cook? I am not a fan of the Cypher System itself, but I like the setting. Played the video game: Torment: Tides of Numenera. But in the setting, the world has gone through like 7? cycles, leaving behind miscellaneous mysterious technological devices. Some are about what you would expect, but others are greatly fantastical. Many are never figured out what exactly they do, but those whose purpose is determined are considered valuable. I like it because it adds a sense of exoticness that a lot of the typical "the world was once modern but for whatever reason has regressed to a fantasy world" settings don't have.



Never really got into numenera. I tried the computer game, but it didn’t draw me in, but yeah, for what I know, that is somewhat what I’m thinking.

And I’m lucky in that I’m writing the setting for players without preconceptions of fantasy or rpgs  By the time I plan to run the first game in it, the oldest player will be about 12 years old, if I manage to get him interested. I’m writing it for my son and nephews


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Also plotting my homebrew setting. I’m thinking on adding scifi elements. There’s an ancient high magic culture in the setting, that effectively killed themselves off. I’m thinking that their ”magic” might have actually been ”sufficiently advanced technology”...



In one of my homebrews, “Elves of Underhill” were actually crashlanded Greys with access to holographic tech to look like the elves of lore, plus stasis and multidimensional engineering tech to account for the way Underhill warped time & space.  Some of their weapons were also high-tech as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, even if I do some heavy railroading occasionally, I tend to DM with the ”never say no” mind set. If the players decide to do something I never thought of, I take a break to gather my thoughts and improvise.




Yeah, it's hard sometimes though. One player in my group just always thinks the craziest things and they often aren't supported by the rules. It's not a bad thing and sometimes you can't help but say no simply because it doesn't make sense. And sometimes the ideas are like "no, that's stupid" but you don't actually say that. The DM in one of my groups actually goes along with him a lot more than anyone else. He learned the "Yes, but..." stance, like "Okay, that can work, BUT it's going to be difficult or may not come out quite like you expect". He learned that after this one Shadowrun game we played. It was a prewritten and dealt with us traveling the world. Two of us had spent money and modded our vehicles, so we were trying everything we could do to find a a sort of cargo plane to transport our vehicles with us. Everything we did failed and not because of rolls or anything, but because he simply said no because the adventure recommended against it. That happened so long ago and it occasionally is brought up again, but he's learned from his mistake.



Blackrat said:


> Never really got into numenera. I tried the computer game, but it didn’t draw me in, but yeah, for what I know, that is somewhat what I’m thinking.
> 
> And I’m lucky in that I’m writing the setting for players without preconceptions of fantasy or rpgs  By the time I plan to run the first game in it, the oldest player will be about 12 years old, if I manage to get him interested. I’m writing it for my son and nephews




I sometimes miss that innocence, that lack of knowledge about things. Oh, to be able to view the world with new eyes and experience everything for the first time again.

I'm guessing a lot of the preconceived notion is based on what you grew up with. For me, one of the biggest things I grew up with were Final Fantasy 2 and 3, which had a nice mixture of fantasy and tech. It had magic, but it also had tech like airships, a giant mecha, tanks, machines, robots... So to me, adding things like firearms and machines are nothing. And really, the difference between robots/mechs and golems/clockwork (standard dnd creatures) is mainly on how you present it.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> And really, the difference between robots/mechs and golems/clockwork (standard dnd creatures) is mainly on how you present it.



Yeah, my favorite example: You have a wand of Scorching Ray, that instead of activation word has a rune that you press... You have a laser pistol...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, my favorite example: You have a wand of Scorching Ray, that instead of activation word has a rune that you press... You have a laser pistol...



"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic".

Really though, it's all about how you describe it. I remember reading this issue of KoDT and Dave is DMing. Basically it was like this: "You enter a large room. There is a wagon in the center of it with tools along the edges." They're like "Wait, this is your house! The wagon is your parents' car and the room is the garage." Of course they proceeded to be attacked by like 1,000 goblins that were somehow in the garage, but the rest of the point still stands.


----------



## Aeson

Some lulu online claimed Antifa goes back to before the 1940s. To which I wanted to say yeah, they were called The Allied Forces.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In one of my homebrews, “Elves of Underhill” were actually crashlanded Greys with access to holographic tech to look like the elves of lore, plus stasis and multidimensional engineering tech to account for the way Underhill warped time & space.  Some of their weapons were also high-tech as well.



Wakanda? 

I may want to borrow this.


----------



## Aeson

Last night I drove my normal routes. Near the end I get a call from my manager. Her battery died and she needed help finishing a route she was doing for someone else.  I go jump start her car and take over the rest of the route. Get to her and helping and finishing the route for her took around 3 hours. I put in close to 10 hours total. 

I gave her a hug before I left. She said "You feel hot" she touched my forehead and cheek. "You're hot" 
" No, I'm not. I feel fine."
It was warm and humid. I had just finished the jump start so I was standing next to a hot running car. I was sweaty. I AM NOT SICK! LOL After I got back in the car I cooled down. Which I told her later. She said "I make you hot" I said "Yes, you do." 

It's been 9 months since she and I had physical contact. I'm not get my hopes up that something will rekindle but this morning was nice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Some lulu online claimed Antifa goes back to before the 1940s. To which I wanted to say yeah, they were called The Allied Forces.



From what I understand, Antifa actually started as a (basically Communist) political party in the early 1930s in Germany.  As the German political climate changed, it inspired a bunch of splinter groups that were not political parties but underground resistance organizations, and the rest is kind of history.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Wakanda?
> 
> I may want to borrow this.



Feel free!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> From what I understand, Antifa actually started as a (basically Communist) political party in the early 1930s in Germany.  As the German political climate changed, it inspired a bunch of splinter groups that were not political parties but underground resistance organizations, and the rest is kind of history.



All I know is fascists like complaining about antifa but they can't seem to agree on who or what antifa is. I haven't looked into the history because they always seem to be another boogeyman used to scare people with.


----------



## Aeson

Watching college football. Seeing empty seats is weird (there are fans in the stands, just not a full crowd). I said to my mom that's a rare sight. I saw something else different.  The head coach for North Carolina was being interviewed. The mic was on a stand in front of him. The interviewer was off screen but you could hear her speaking through a mask. I assume she was standing a distance away. It's wild seeing all these changes. 

I stayed up to watch GT vs FSU. They're in a weather delay.


----------



## megamania

As I mentioned earlier-  I'm a fan of wrestling.  Mainly WWE.  First there were fans in the seats then they settled in their training facility.  Still no fans or audience.

Wrestlemania was rescribed (yeah- rumors are true- the stories and winners are preselected)  as wrestlers with injuries or immunity issues (just beat cancer) had to drop out.  They adopted a more movie like photo shooting style for the Undertaker/AJ match which was kinda fun.

They have done this method here /there as such from the success.  

Then as rules in Florida lightened up, wrestling trainees got to be the "audiance" but 6 feet apart and behind plexiglass.

Most recently they have hundreds of TV monitors set up as fans remotely watch from the stands which is ....strange.


----------



## megamania

Sometimes I think Florida was one of the first to lighten up rules because so many of the sports team train there and play there.  Billionaires are generally the ones that own and run the teams.   And we all know how money hates to loose money.


----------



## Aeson

You might be on to something.  The NBA is playing all their games in Orlando. The MLB was going to. They decided to just do regional stuff. All the East teams playing each other etc. Toronto had to find a temporary home stadium because Canada wouldn't let anyone in.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In one of my homebrews, “Elves of Underhill” were actually crashlanded Greys with access to holographic tech to look like the elves of lore, plus stasis and multidimensional engineering tech to account for the way Underhill warped time & space.  Some of their weapons were also high-tech as well.



I’m kind of going with prehistory on human point of view. The gnomes of yore were an interdimensional and intergalactic empire that could bend the reality to their wills. They were not native to the world of the setting though, and had come from some other place. In time they enslaved humanity and giantkin who were just primitive hunter gatherers at the time. They also taught the elves to work magic. Then their culture collapsed. A civil war or something like that left the gnomes in the world isolated from the larger empire, and in time the giants rebelled and overthrew them. The time of the giantkings began. Through millenia the gnomes lost most of the knowledge that built their empire. Millenia later still and the humans rebelled against the giants, and overthrew them...

So it is finally the time of humans. Of what little is known of the ancient times paints gnomes as tyrants, and as such they are universally reviled by humans.

So, the idea is that the magic that created the ancient gnome empire, could actually have been incredibly advanced technology. And some of that tech still lingers, but it is effectively magic to the people of this time.

Well, that’s the short version of it anyway.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, the setting also has way fewer sentient humanoid species/races than d&d normal. There’s pretty much only humans, giants, elves, gnomes/goblins (they are the same species), and anthropomorphic animals (it’s a kids’ story afterall even if the background is rather heavy).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maybe your campaign setting is the Gnomish Empire’s version of Australia- a penal colony?  That explains their isolation and their attitude towards other races.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Maybe your campaign setting is the Gnomish Empire’s version of Australia- a penal colony?  That explains their isolation and their attitude towards other races.



Or they're Republicans. :rimshot:


----------



## Aeson

My mom got me this spiffy neato incense burner.





You put the cone style incense in it. It has multiple holes for the smoke to come out. Some times it come out the mouths. Some time the ears. Some times out the butt. It's not consistent.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Just need to be more consistent with my eating habits. I've been consistently 251-255 for like the last year. Can't seem to stick with anything long enough to drop beneath that 250 mark.




I’ve battled my weight my entire adult life.  An exercise routine can be VERY important.  Actually got in decent shape in college and stayed that way for several years until I fell back into a sedentary lifestyle in law school.  Over the years, I ballooned to almost 280lbs.  But I’m trending in the right direction again, and have been as low as 219lbs in the last year.  Right now, I bounce between 223-235, and a lot of that is because of water weight.  I’m an extremely sodium sensitive hypertensive, and can put on 5lbs+ in a day if I eat too much salty stuff.

That said, I have some hints that might help you on the dietary side.

1) my first major weight loss came in my first year of college.  I dropped 50lbs in one semester.  Part of that was increasing exercise, but the BIGGEST part was cutting out “unconscious eating.”  That is, consuming calories without realizing you’re doing it or in greater amounts than you recognize.  I enlisted the help of my circle of family and friends: I was only allowed 3 meals a day and one snack, and ANYTHING & EVERYTHING with calories counted.  So if someone saw me eating, I wanted them to ask me if it was a meal or a snack.

2) I cut soft drinks out of my life cold turkey, including diet ones.  I did a little math, and figured out I was consuming 1000s of calories daily in sodas alone.  I still drank OJ, milk, water and unsweetened tea.  I have since allowed myself the occasional soda, but probably fewer than 2 cans per month on average.

3) I didn't give up the foods I love, I just eat them with better portion control.  Some dishes I used to eat by myself I now share, and I seldom get into “he-man eating contests” at steakhouses anymore.  I also do a hard pass on “almost as good as my favorite food” foods.  If I’m going to have dessert, I don’t settle for something close to what I want- if I don’t see a favorite, then I don’t have dessert.  If I’m going to have pizza, I have GOOD pizza from one of my favorite places, not some frozen pizza from the grocery store.

4) I cap my alcoholic beverage intake to 1-2 per service.  By that, I don’t mean I drink 1-2 per meal, but rather, if & when I drink, I cap things out at a low number.

5) I keep “cheat foods” in the house to a minimum, and don’t restock until what I have is gone.

6) I do a LOT more cooking at home


----------



## Aeson

When I die no matter the cause they'll say it's obesity. He was shot because he was obese. He wrecked his car because he was obese. He choked on the ham sandwich because he was obese. My hope is to get to a weight where they don't have to take extra measures to get me out of the house. 

I still struggle with my diet. I cook when I can but I still get fast food out of ease. I can't give up sweets or soda. I do make an effort to limit them but have binges sometimes. 

I did something different tonight. During the resistance training I did cleaning. Do a set then clean the bathroom sink. Do a set then clean the toilet. Do a set then gather trash. I know I won't sustain any of it but I'll keep trying. One day it might stick.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, the setting also has way fewer sentient humanoid species/races than d&d normal. There’s pretty much only humans, giants, elves, gnomes/goblins (they are the same species), and anthropomorphic animals (it’s a kids’ story afterall even if the background is rather heavy).



That's one of the things I'm struggling with making my own campaign setting. It originally started as Pathfinder, so I felt the need to find ways to include all the Pathfinder races (my group especially - myself mostly included - hates limiting options, unless it's for a really good reason), but since I decided to create my own system, I can build my setting using my system, so I need to figure out which races to include. I don't need all 1,000 races that exist for pathfinder, though many of them DO make sense at certain locations. Though in general I dislike anthropomorphic races, I totally understand their inclusion for a kids game!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve battled my weight my entire adult life.  An exercise routine can be VERY important.  Actually got in decent shape in college and stayed that way for several years until I fell back into a sedentary lifestyle in law school.  Over the years, I ballooned to almost 280lbs.  But I’m trending in the right direction again, and have been as low as 219lbs in the last year.  Right now, I bounce between 223-235, and a lot of that is because of water weight.  I’m an extremely sodium sensitive hypertensive, and can put on 5lbs+ in a day if I eat too much salty stuff.
> 
> That said, I have some hints that might help you on the dietary side.
> 
> 1) my first major weight loss came in my first year of college.  I dropped 50lbs in one semester.  Part of that was increasing exercise, but the BIGGEST part was cutting out “unconscious eating.”  That is, consuming calories without realizing you’re doing it or in greater amounts than you recognize.  I enlisted the help of my circle of family and friends: I was only allowed 3 meals a day and one snack, and ANYTHING & EVERYTHING with calories counted.  So if someone saw me eating, I wanted them to ask me if it was a meal or a snack.
> 
> 2) I cut soft drinks out of my life cold turkey, including diet ones.  I did a little math, and figured out I was consuming 1000s of calories daily in sodas alone.  I still drank OJ, milk, water and unsweetened tea.  I have since allowed myself the occasional soda, but probably fewer than 2 cans per month on average.
> 
> 3) I didn't give up the foods I love, I just eat them with better portion control.  Some dishes I used to eat by myself I now share, and I seldom get into “he-man eating contests” at steakhouses anymore.  I also do a hard pass on “almost as good as my favorite food” foods.  If I’m going to have dessert, I don’t settle for something close to what I want- if I don’t see a favorite, then I don’t have dessert.  If I’m going to have pizza, I have GOOD pizza from one of my favorite places, not some frozen pizza from the grocery store.
> 
> 4) I cap my alcoholic beverage intake to 1-2 per service.  By that, I don’t mean I drink 1-2 per meal, but rather, if & when I drink, I cap things out at a low number.
> 
> 5) I keep “cheat foods” in the house to a minimum, and don’t restock until what I have is gone.
> 
> 6) I do a LOT more cooking at home




For me, right now, the biggest thing is a lack of sleep schedule to due not working. Hard to keep anything consistent when I can't guarantee I'll be awake at any given time. I have gotten MUCH better at limiting snacks and soda, though still have progress to make. Portion size is still my biggest issue. For example, I'll buy a frozen pizza and eat the entire thing in one sitting. I'm starting to buy the cheaper, thinner pizzas so even if I eat the entire thing, it isn't as bad for me.

I hope I can maintain a sleep schedule for the next at least like 2-3 days. So like on Tuesday, go talk to a Temp Agency, try to start working at SOMETHING. I think right now that's the biggest thing I need, get consistency. Cause I notice the worst times are like "Okay, sleep schedule is off, now drink caffeine to stay awake - too often is soda - since I'm already failing diet in an attempt to stay awake, let's get too much food". But then I fix my schedule for a couple of days, get back on track, but then without permanent schedule, falls off track and when it does, so does diet and exercise...

Just a long cycle. But it's funny, cause like in my head, I know everything I need to succeed... I just fail to consistently put it into practice...


----------



## Aeson

I get it. When I was unemployed I couldn't keep a schedule either. Even working at night it's not easy. Part of my job requires me to invoice the businesses I deliver to. I do the ones I can at night but I have go out during the day on Monday for some. I should be asleep now, I had trouble sleeping earlier, now I'm watching football. Most activities take place during the day. It's not easy. Not the first night shift job I've had though. 

Check with your local newspaper. They will always need carriers. If it's like the one I work with, you can take on more than one route. I save money on gas by joining gas programs. I also use an app that gives cash back in exchange for the receipt data.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Dog Moon 


> For example, I'll buy a frozen pizza and eat the entire thing in one sitting. I'm starting to buy the cheaper, thinner pizzas so even if I eat the entire thing, it isn't as bad for me.




That’s the kind of thing that can definitely get you in trouble, which is why I did what I did about not accepting substitutes.  (The end of point #1.)  In fact, that kind of logic is part of why America has an obesity/malnutrition problem, especially in poorer neighborhoods.  

There’s a thing they call “food deserts”.  If you live in one, there are few grocery stores and most of the dining opportunities are of the fast food variety.  It’s harder to get fresh veggies and fruits, but they can get all kinds of junk foods high in salt, fats and calories.  Which are also typically low in key vitamins, etc.

In your case, step one might be checking the actual caloric content of those cheaper pizzas, with special attention to serving sizes & number of servings per container.  You might be surprised by what you find.  When my family started having to get serious about our diet- over 100lbs ago- one of the things we found reading labels was that serving sizes on some things we loved were NOT what we thought.  For instance, there was a frozen Mac & cheese my Dad bought regularly- he’d often have one as a side with his steaks.  Then he found out that the box he’d been eating as a single side was actually SIX SERVINGS.  By eating the whole box, he was consuming several times the RDA in salt and calories for an adult male just with the side dish.

We stopped buying them after that.


----------



## Aeson

When I heard you could get two foot long Subway sandwiches for the same calories as a single Big Mac I stopped buying Big Macs.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> When I heard you could get two foot long Subway sandwiches for the same calories as a single Big Mac I stopped buying Big Macs.




 Now if only you could get them for the same price...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Dog Moon
> 
> 
> That’s the kind of thing that can definitely get you in trouble, which is why I did what I did about not accepting substitutes.  (The end of point #1.)  In fact, that kind of logic is part of why America has an obesity/malnutrition problem, especially in poorer neighborhoods.
> 
> There’s a thing they call “food deserts”.  If you live in one, there are few grocery stores and most of the dining opportunities are of the fast food variety.  It’s harder to get fresh veggies and fruits, but they can get all kinds of junk foods high in salt, fats and calories.  Which are also typically low in key vitamins, etc.
> 
> In your case, step one might be checking the actual caloric content of those cheaper pizzas, with special attention to serving sizes & number of servings per container.  You might be surprised by what you find.  When my family started having to get serious about our diet- over 100lbs ago- one of the things we found reading labels was that serving sizes on some things we loved were NOT what we thought.  For instance, there was a frozen Mac & cheese my Dad bought regularly- he’d often have one as a side with his steaks.  Then he found out that the box he’d been eating as a single side was actually SIX SERVINGS.  By eating the whole box, he was consuming several times the RDA in salt and calories for an adult male just with the side dish.
> 
> We stopped buying them after that.




Yeah, I've learned to be a little more careful about that. That's actually why I started doing the cheaper pizzas. Cause it'll be like 300 calories with 3 servings for 900 total calories, but the other pizzas I used to get were like 350 calories, but 8 total servings for 2800 calories. I was like "Dang! Can't believe how many that one pizza has!" And of course I would still eat it all in one sitting. 

I remember reading once about many areas being taken over by the Dollar Stores. They can have lots of food, but it's all low quality. But like in certain poor areas people can't really afford anything better and the real grocery stores don't want to go there because of the competition and the poor people means they would be spending a lot of money with little gain. So only the dollar stores remain, meaning they don't have access to healthy options. Is sad, really.

I remember when I learned that juice is bad for you. WAY too many calories and WAY too much sugar. I was wtf, it's juice! Crazy how some things are.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I've learned to be a little more careful about that. That's actually why I started doing the cheaper pizzas. Cause it'll be like 300 calories with 3 servings for 900 total calories, but the other pizzas I used to get were like 350 calories, but 8 total servings for 2800 calories. I was like "Dang! Can't believe how many that one pizza has!" And of course I would still eat it all in one sitting.
> 
> I remember reading once about many areas being taken over by the Dollar Stores. They can have lots of food, but it's all low quality. But like in certain poor areas people can't really afford anything better and the real grocery stores don't want to go there because of the competition and the poor people means they would be spending a lot of money with little gain. So only the dollar stores remain, meaning they don't have access to healthy options. Is sad, really.
> 
> I remember when I learned that juice is bad for you. WAY too many calories and WAY too much sugar. I was wtf, it's juice! Crazy how some things are.



Juice is fruit but without the fiber.   Or the effort (read calories) it takes to clean.  It’s still better for you than sodas, though.  

That said, I rarely bring it home from the grocery.  It’s more of a treat while dining out.


----------



## megamania

I've all but stopped having soda.  I get a 20 oz for gaming and that is all.  Game only only once or twice a month.   I drink 3 Liters of water a day now to keep myself good.  Still fighting the carbs but instead of pizza, subs and burgers my carbs are now english muffins with butter or turkey.

Have not had a burger since Labor day, no pizza since August and last sub was August.


----------



## megamania

The sequel....LOL


----------



## trappedslider

I made a new thing


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Now if only you could get them for the same price...



Yeah. That's the bigger problem. So I don't buy either one.


----------



## Aeson

I encountered a possible adventurer ( murder hobo). He had his backpack, waterskin (Camelback), quarterstaff ( walking stick), machete (said he made it out of titanium) explorer outfit (purple dress shirt and black bowtie), 10 foot pole (more like 3 foot), claw weapon(garden cultivator)


----------



## Aeson

I used this floor cleaner called Fabuloso. It's smell is very potent. I had these older dried out swiffer pads that I put the cleaner on. I think I should have deluded it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah.  Speaking from experience, you almost never want to use stuff like that at full strength unless you have a bunch of blood (or similar) to clean up.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah.  Speaking from experience, you almost never want to use stuff like that at full strength unless you have a bunch of blood (or similar) to clean up.



I knew you were a lawyer, but I didn’t expect that kind of experience...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I knew you were a lawyer, but I didn’t expect that kind of experience...



I have had an..._interesting _life.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I knew you were a lawyer, but I didn’t expect that kind of experience...



He does live in Texas. Guns are issued to new borns at the hospital and at the border for people moving in. How to clean up blood follows learning how to shoot, walk, talk (in that order) come before learning to read.


----------



## Aeson

I am learning the difference between alone and lonely. I live alone and mostly work alone. I am not alone. I rely heavily on my mom and my aunt. I have the Hive. One day my mom and aunt won't be here. One day the Hive will go dormant. I will be truly alone then. I feel lonely a lot. I know that feeling will only get stronger. It's been growing over the last 10 years. I dread the mess I will be in another 10 years.

I sometimes skip my medications. If I go without my antidepressants long enough I start feeling like I am right now. I have typed out a variant of this twice now. I know it is up to me to keep up with my meds and it is my choices that put me in this situation. It is my choice to change it or not to. I know I am weak and will probably keep making the wrong choices.

Funny story; I was standing around chatting with the employees at a gas station tonight. (I fancy one of the girls. I spend as much time talking to her as I can.) A man walks in. I can see him only from the shoulders up. I can tell he isn't wearing a shirt. As I watch him approach the counter I'm saying in my head "please be wearing pants" over and over. He comes from behind the shelves and I can see he is in fact wearing pants. I was relieved.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Being alone and being lonely are definitely 2 different things.

A nickname I have for myself is The Brown Recluse.  While I live with my folks, it’s a big house, so I don’t see them for most of the day- usually mealtimes (I’m the main cook, these days).

And my RW friends are mostly not keeping in touch with me anymore.

But I’m OK with that.

I used to get a little lonely in college, but I realized that was because I wasn’t getting girls like some of my buddies.  Once I sorted that out into its own distinct issue, I became better adjusted to my isolationist tendencies.  By the time I got to law school, going a couple of weeks without a meaningful face-to-face conversation was just fine.


----------



## Aeson

I get that my feelings of loneliness come from my lack of a girlfriend/wife. It hasn't gotten better as I got older. It seems to be getting worse. I went through a period where I was able to accept it easier than other times. Maybe I'd be better off if I hadn't had a brief relationship last year. Maybe it's because that relationship ended only because of how it could have impacted her job. It's like a drug, after the first taste you want more.


----------



## megamania

You are not alone.

Growing upas the son of the law in a small town I knew a lot of bad stuff.  I knew a classmate was being sexually molested when I was 6.  I was not to tell anyone (and I didn't) about it (I didn't even know what molested meant).  It shaped me into a cynical and untrusted person whom was often a target of bullies looking to impress their fathers whom my father arrested or investigated.

Tried my best to be normal and in many respects I did so.  But I never had true friends.  The closest was gaming friends but many of them in Vermont did illegal things which placed a barrier of sorts up.

Now I need Lithium twice a day to suppress negative thoughts and impulses.

And worse - now I am in a wheel chair and the doctors still don't know what is wrong with me.

Every day I think about  'lonely and alone'.

I keep going if only out of spite.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> It's like a drug, after the first taste you want more.




Painfully true.


----------



## Aeson

My neighbor has a Trump flag and a Glock flag on his house. I wonder if when he says the pledge of allegiance he says "one nation under Glock"


----------



## Aeson

I think I keep going for the same reason. Any alternative let's the bad guys win.


----------



## trappedslider

Nvidia GeForce RTX 3090 Is Huge - Barely Fits Standard PC Case
					

Leaked image shows first sighting of triple slot Nvidia GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition barely squeezing into a standard PC case.




					gamerant.com
				




:O


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> My neighbor has a Trump flag and a Glock flag on his house. I wonder if when he says the pledge of allegiance he says "one nation under Glock"



I told this one to my aunt. She said that's a bad joke. I disagreed. I thought it was my best since the MAGA weasel. She didn't like that one either. lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Juice is fruit but without the fiber.   Or the effort (read calories) it takes to clean.  It’s still better for you than sodas, though.
> 
> That said, I rarely bring it home from the grocery.  It’s more of a treat while dining out.



True, it IS better than sodas, but that's not really saying much considering how bad sodas area!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s not about being perfect, it’s about accumulating victories, a few calories at a time,


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s not about being perfect, it’s about accumulating victories, a few calories at a time,



True, my worst attempts at diets were always when I try to go too drastically to lose weight. Cause when I crash, I crash HARD and probably end up negative weight loss!

On a side note, kept the same sleeping schedule three days in a row. It might not seem like much, but it feels like an incredible accomplishment for. It's hopefully a beginning of consistency for me. Which is what I need, for so many reasons. Speaking of which, time to work out!


----------



## Aeson

Each week I have to submit paperwork showing how many papers I put in a store and how many I take out. Ideally the out number should be lower than the in number. I am the only one to do it on a spreadsheet. Everyone else does theirs by hand on paper. The way he set it up makes it easier on me and the distribution manager (my boss's boss). I do see one flaw. As stated out lower than in is good. What about no out numbers? The distribution manager called and asked if I sold every paper. I said that I did not, but I did sell out on some of the weekend papers. He said the spreadsheet had no data for the outs.  I looked at the email I sent him. The file was not the right one. I sent him the master. The in numbers rarely change so I set the sheet up to where I should only input the new numbers instead of deleting the old then inputting new. He told me not to worry, this happens. He had to wait to submit his paperwork anyway. So when I got home I sent the correct file, with the comment that I would start saving it to Google Drive so I could access it from my phone should I need to again. So the flaw with sending a spreadsheet via email is you don't get that one last look before you hand it in. I have to make damn sure it's right when I hit send.


----------



## Aeson

I find nasal spray rather unpleasant. It's drained down my throat and into my mouth so I can taste it. It's even coming out my tear ducts. I often get congested when I lay down. I'm try to see if Flonase will help.


----------



## megamania

With yout Tech knowledge- It seems you could be doing more than papers.  Crikey


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> With yout Tech knowledge- It seems you could be doing more than papers.  Crikey



That's a long story. I was out of work for a time. I'm trying to rebuild my work history.


----------



## Aeson

This pancake recipe uses Greek yogurt and half/half in the mixture. 









						The BEST, Fluffiest Blueberry Pancakes Ever!
					

Decadently rich, fluffy homemade blueberry pancakes with a secret ingredient are a perfect start to your weekend morning.




					www.thekitchenmagpie.com


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

Pocket change and cell phones as musical instruments. That's pretty cool. And giant bells.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Pocket change and cell phones as musical instruments. That's pretty cool. And giant bells.



Two things ran through my mind: I feel like they must have practiced a lot to get that timing and coordination down and secondly, those are some big bells.

Oh, and a third thing at the very end: who says "Peace in" when leaving? Maybe some places it's common, I don't know. Just never heard that before.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I


Aeson said:


> Pocket change and cell phones as musical instruments. That's pretty cool. And giant bells.



I’ve always admired the ingenuity of percussionists who can make music with all kinds of ordinary objects.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I
> 
> I’ve always admired the ingenuity of percussionists who can make music with all kinds of ordinary objects.



I agree. A common thing for them is for everyone to perform using the same guitar at the same time. That's impressive. In some videos they have a custom guitar. I encourage ya'll to check out other videos.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, we finally got disney+ in finland. Guess the great big idea that house of the mouse had? They decided to do Mandalorian as a once a week release in here, eventhough the entire season is available as a whole in other countries...


----------



## Aeson

It was a weekly release here. You have to wait like we did.


I refuse to believe there is this much rain in the whole of the world, much less in my tiny little corner. I'm delivering via canoe at this point.


----------



## Aeson

I think the rain heard me and has said "hold my beer" it's coming down harder now.


----------



## Aeson

Hurricane Sally moved in and declared squatters rights.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Hurricane Sally moved in and declared squatters rights.




Keep safe.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Keep safe.



It's just a little water. Should be over in 12-14 more hours. By the time I have to go back out to work. lol


----------



## megamania

Suddenly Sally is leaaving quite a mark.   Makes me think about Irene that destroyed much of my area about 10-12 years ago.  Can't imagine 30 inches.  We were only 10-  maybe even only 8.


----------



## trappedslider

Speaking of the storm Forecasters Are Running Out of Names This Hurricane Season. What Then?

looks like we're gonna go greek if this keeps up


----------



## megamania

Watching Sally, reminded me of Irene.   Hard to believe that was full size 30 ft camper that hit that bridge at about 80 seconds of play.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Speaking of the storm Forecasters Are Running Out of Names This Hurricane Season. What Then?
> 
> looks like we're gonna go greek if this keeps up




Release.... The Kraken !


----------



## megamania

and within view of my house......


----------



## Mad_Jack

Re: Depression. I've coped with it for years by conditioning myself to get pissed off at myself when I get depressed. Using psychology to adjust my brain chemistry. Most of the time, I can generally get myself motivated enough to at least function normally. One benefit of being a borderline sociopath is that, after a certain point of getting angry, the anger (like everything else) simply just...goes away.


----------



## Aeson

I think officially Atlanta got around 6 inches. Some places reported more than 8 inches. While not 30 that's still a lot of rain. There's some flooding. Lots of downed trees. I had to dodge one that was partially on the road last night. It took a power line with it.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Speaking of the storm Forecasters Are Running Out of Names This Hurricane Season. What Then?
> 
> looks like we're gonna go greek if this keeps up



I started thinking about that last night. Sally is low on the list. I said the Greek alphabet should be coming up soon. I remember a hurricane Zeek and a Zelda. We rarely get there though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> looks like we're gonna go greek if this keeps up



PHRASING!


----------



## Aeson

Have any you heard Ben Shapiro speak? I think his videos are sped up. He's so high and shrill and fast. I want to slow the video to see if he sounds more normal.  lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not my favorite human being, sooooo...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not my favorite human being, sooooo...



Nor mine. His sister has a YouTube channel  Classically Abby, she's cute but not much better than he is.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I remember Hurricane Irene in 2011... There wasn't a _huge_ amount of flooding here in CT, at least away from the coast, although a lot of the lower places had a few inches of water on the road.
I was stuck in my neighborhood for an entire week, though - trees had come down and taken power lines with them at both ends of the U-shaped road which runs around the outside of it. Fortunately (?), I was unemployed at the time. So other than being inconvenienced, I wasn't personally greatly affected by it.
I also fortunately happen to have my own well, so water wasn't a problem other than having to go lower a bucket down to get it. I had a gas grill, and also built a small fire pit in the back yard to cook on.


----------



## trappedslider

Frustrated gamers are battling Ebay scalpers with fake $50,000 bids and RTX 3080 'paper editions' don't mess with gamers.


----------



## Aeson

It's been so long since I bought something off Ebay. My name had 98 in it for the year I started the account. I bought these the other day.


----------



## Aeson

"Warning: This podcast contains a lot of Fs followed but a lot of ucks."

A podcast I listen to comes up with very clever warnings.


----------



## megamania

Are those the metal figures?   Seen some but not those at Wally World.


----------



## Aeson

Yes, they're die cast metal. But, buying off Ebay, you never know what you're getting. We'll find out next weekend.  lol


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe it took me this long to turn on an ad blocker. Sorry, Morrus. I got tired of all of those wack job conservative ads.


----------



## Blackrat

Game Day done. As I said, I’m sending them to a random location through a magical portal. They ended up in Kara-Tur. Time to dig up my Legend of the Five Rings books...


----------



## Aeson

Send them to California. Got to be as close to a hellscape as we can get right now.


----------



## Aeson

Wait for the end, but I think the thumbnail gives it away.


----------



## Aeson

I've been playing this mobile game called King of Avalon. Seems just like Kingdoms of Camelot a Facebook game I played years ago. This one has more features, though. I'm in an alliance where I think I'm the only English speaker. The rest speak Spanish. The game provides a translator but sometimes it's a little wonky and hard to understand. Sometimes it's funny. Like the event called Fallen Knights. Whenever they talk about the knights it's translated as gentlemen. Fallen Gentlemen.  lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Wait for the end, but I think the thumbnail gives it away.



I love their ad campaign.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Are those the metal figures?   Seen some but not those at Wally World.




 Just a quick cautionary note, but those guys are a bit bigger than your standard gaming miniatures, if that's relevant.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Just a quick cautionary note, but those guys are a bit bigger than your standard gaming miniatures, if that's relevant.



Insanely bigger? Too big for a one inch square? I can work with it. When mine arrive I might do a couple of size comparison pics.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't replaced my Keurig yet. I've been looking at them and trying to decide which one I want. I'm thinking of one that can make a pot of coffee also. I looked at the reviews for one on Amazon. I don't think I had seen the word dribble so much. Apparently, the carafe dribbles coffee when pouring. That's not good. I'm also thinking of one that makes larger cups. The one I have only does 6 and 8 oz. cups.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I haven't replaced my Keurig yet. I've been looking at them and trying to decide which one I want. I'm thinking of one that can make a pot of coffee also. I looked at the reviews for one on Amazon. I don't think I had seen the word dribble so much. Apparently, the carafe dribbles coffee when pouring. That's not good. I'm also thinking of one that makes larger cups. The one I have only does 6 and 8 oz. cups.



Dad is the house barrista.  He always owns a standard brewer.  Anything beyond what he drinks to start the day, he decants into an insulated container- often pre-heated with boiling water.


----------



## Aeson

It makes sense for me to go with a single serve device. I rarely have multiple guests wanting coffee.


----------



## Aeson

I knew the Falcons would lose to the Cowboys. I didn't expect such a high score or close one. I enjoyed watching it and was heartbroken at the end. I watched a recording and happened to see the final score before watching. I still watched any way because I wanted to see how it ended so close. I had no idea the Falcons lead for most of the game. Matt Ryan is an epic quarterback. I think if he were with a better team he would have been a legend like Tom Brady or Joe Montana.  The Falcons have such great players. I'm not sure why they just can't seem to get it together enough to win.


----------



## trappedslider

The Chiefs eked it out in OT ^_^


----------



## jonesy

Life continues and so does my complete disconnect with the Emmy Awards. The only shows on the winners list that I have previosuly heard of are Watchmen and Rupaul's Drag Race.


----------



## megamania

Patriot's game is summed up by the Die Hard quote.   No- not that one but "The quarterback is toast"


----------



## megamania

Didn't like jokes about California Forest fires made by setting stuff on fire?


----------



## megamania

Dealing with our dog wetting her (wife's) bed.  Had to make a Vet's appointment.  This makes the fourth time within a month.


----------



## megamania

On Facebook I recently joined a Spinal injury group.  I need different insurance or win the lottery.  These people have 15.000+ wheelchairs and 50,000+ vans.  I can't even afford to get a ramp to enter/exit my house !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Life continues and so does my complete disconnect with the Emmy Awards. The only shows on the winners list that I have previosuly heard of are Watchmen and Rupaul's Drag Race.



Personally, I don’t pay much attention to any of the entertainment awards ceremonies themselves.  They only impact my consciousness when that info is subsequently mentioned by other people or in advertising.


----------



## megamania

Most of them are just themselves patting each other on the back.   Normally the best best shows/films are not even mentioned- much less win.


----------



## Aeson

I'm looking at a list of scenes you might see in a city. One funny one is a gladiator appears to be going through a training montage and a crowd is cheering him on.

Another that stood out is a kindly old man/woman is handing soup out the needy. If a PC partakes of the soup it tastes delicious/awful based on relative wealth. I wonder how a vow of poverty monk would react to the soup.


----------



## megamania

"Hick... Dash good... zuup.  Hick.  I have.... another.... please... and Hick... Dank que."


----------



## Aeson

Vow of poverty not drunken master.


----------



## megamania

"Hum?   Dare ah Dissiference? Hick."


----------



## Aeson

Exploding tree: 3d8 fire damage, ref save for 1/2, blast radius 20'


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> "Hum?   Dare ah Dissiference? Hick."




I guess not if you're out of money and out of sake.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Exploding tree: 3d8 fire damage, ref save for 1/2, blast radius 20'



Exploding trees as per what the prez said.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Exploding trees as per what the prez said.



We have the best exploding trees. No one has seen exploding trees like these before.


----------



## Aeson

Sitting on my front porch. Rock 100.5 on the radio. Glass of ice water next to me. Weather is damn near perfect.


----------



## megamania

Funny be funny.... Pine trees do pop (thus explode) due to over heating sap.   But still-  When I (we) hear "exploding" a Michael Bay movie comes to mind.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Funny be funny.... Pine trees do pop (thus explode) due to over heating sap.   But still-  When I (we) hear "exploding" a Michael Bay movie comes to mind.



I get that. I am aware that happens. I've seen it. It's just funny to hear especially from a man known for his exaggerations. Due to that, people get the image of a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Aeson

You'd think with his filmography he wouldn't need help. It's a sad story. I wouldn't want this for anyone.









						Battlestar Galactica Star Michael Hogan Needs Our Help
					

A sci-fi legend needs your help—so say we all.




					io9.gizmodo.com


----------



## megamania

Supergirl ends this season.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Supergirl ends this season.



I read that earlier. It's disappointing. I hope Nicole Maines finds another show. I really liked her. I'm sure the others will. They've all been around longer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My best friend is a medical expert specializing in various kinds of brain trauma, and the stories he tells...  You take a hard hit to the head, see a pro.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My best friend is a medical expert specializing in various kinds of brain trauma, and the stories he tells...  You take a hard hit to the head, see a pro.



Miles O'Brien of CNN lost his arm because of an accident he didn't take seriously. A container they used to move equipment fell on his arm. He didn't think it was more than a bang on the arm. He went on with his day. He went to his hotel and fell asleep. Days later he woke up without his arm. The container caused artery to close. There was swelling and he was out of it. His family made the choice to amputate to save his life. 

Sometimes a minor injury may be much more serious.


----------



## Aeson

I had a scary moment. I'm driving down the road. In the high beams of an on coming car I see the silhouette of someone on a bike in my lane. The car didn't turn down the lights. I was blinded for a second. When my eyes adjusted I couldn't see the guy on the bike. I slowed down and looked around. I finally see him in the opposite lane. He's wearing dark clothes no reflectors on him or bike. No lights. The street was dark. He was weaving from lane to lane. I'm glad he wasn't hurt. I hope he made it home.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Insanely bigger? Too big for a one inch square? I can work with it. When mine arrive I might do a couple of size comparison pics.




So I grabbed some from a friend...  Picture with Reaper's Sir Forscale and a Wizkids tavern wench.
As you can see, they're pretty beefy. Your red dragon is about 2.3 (ish) Dragonborns high to the top of his head, so it's a nice-sized beast, if extremely shiny. (Personally, I''d strip him and repaint, but I'm a painter....)


----------



## Aeson

Might still be workable. The caveat of them being the same "size" may have to be used. The monsters will be ok. Bigger is better. Thank you.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm going to have to get another SSD stupid games with stupid mods that I keep playing...


----------



## megamania

My son won't stop talking about the new Balder's Gate coming out.   Especially now as it is "adult".  (naughty bits)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our younger dog was barking her face off in the yard.  I went to investigate- taking a shovel, ostensibly to fend off miscreants, full well knowing that a  movie slasher could make me eat it sideways- and this is what I found:

He did not successfully dig his way out of our yard, nor were we able to herd him out through the nearby gate.  Will be checking for him tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

That is a one shiny dragon. The figures arrived. I've got an idea; use the bigger size to set the BBEG or leader apart. In a large battle the miniatures could get mixed up. So, now the leader dwarf is bigger than the others. The head mindflayer is bigger than his similar looking minions.


----------



## Aeson

The shiny aspect could be used to denote something special about the dragon. Fiendish? 
If they made a metallic dragon, the shiny could be just part of it.


----------



## Aeson

My troops eat too damn much. They eat like teenage girls when they think no one is watching.


----------



## Aeson

Is there a big game release tomorrow? I'm seeing guys outside a Gamestop at 2am.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Is there a big game release tomorrow? I'm seeing guys outside a Gamestop at 2am.



PS5 pre-orders start again


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> PS5 pre-orders start again



Is that something they would wait in line for?

I understand waiting to get a PS5. But to preorder? Do it online don't wait in mid 60 degree rainy windy weather to do it.


----------



## Aeson

> I pray to his Infernal Lordship Satan,
> 
> In the name of Satan I pray that this man be healed. Lucifer, I beg you to ease the pain of our brother. Ba'al, please look over the family. Take care of them in their time of need.
> 
> In Beelzebub's name we pray.
> 
> 
> I shall make a suitable sacrifice tonight.




My response to a spam email with a prayer request.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Is that something they would wait in line for?
> 
> I understand waiting to get a PS5. But to preorder? Do it online don't wait in mid 60 degree rainy windy weather to do it.



The first wave all sold out even online, in person better chance.









						The Sony PlayStation 5 is available to pre-order today—but it's already selling out
					

PS5 pre-orders have gone live at multiple retailers in the US and UK, with more expected later today.




					www.yahoo.com
				




If you're really not into gaming like some are, it's not gonna make sense.  Last I read PS5 might have low numbers at launch due to some issues.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> The first wave all sold out even online, in person better chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sony PlayStation 5 is available to pre-order today—but it's already selling out
> 
> 
> PS5 pre-orders have gone live at multiple retailers in the US and UK, with more expected later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're really not into gaming like some are, it's not gonna make sense.  Last I read PS5 might have low numbers at launch due to some issues.



I wouldn't say I'm not into gaming. lol I'm just not a camp out the night before type.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I wouldn't say I'm not into gaming. lol I'm just not a camp out the night before type.



_shrugs_ it's no different than camping out for anything else IMO ,i've camped out for movie tickets and books.


----------



## Aeson

I've seen actors pretending to have a stroke. I've never seen it happen for real. Anyone else see the video of Ron Paul appearing to have a stroke? It was wild. Hit him midsentence. The whole thing was unreal. The guy he was talking to was bewildered.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've seen actors pretending to have a stroke. I've never seen it happen for real. Anyone else see the video of Ron Paul appearing to have a stroke? It was wild. Hit him midsentence. The whole thing was unreal. The guy he was talking to was bewildered.



I’ve seen at least one stroke happen, but it was very subtle.  It was my paternal grandmother who got hit.  She was following a conversation about her getting discharged from the hospital in a couple of hours.  Most of the people in the room were watching my Dad (an MD) talk to her physician about her ongoing care in the near future.  

I was listening, but my eyes were locked on her.

Then she sorta froze...and then you could see complete and utter bewilderment on her face.

I said, “I think she just had a stroke.” Everyone looked at me, then her. Then she looked at me and called me *by her sister’s name.*  A quick exam confirmed my guess.

Needless to say, she was not discharged that day.


----------



## Aeson

I've heard the same thing happening to someone having a seizure also. 

She could tell what was happening? I wonder if Ron Paul could tell. His speech became so garbled and he continued trying to speak. I've also heard of people with some brain injuries not realizing what they're saying doesn't make sense.


----------



## Aeson

I hope this is a safe question to ask. Has COVID-19 changed your plans to vote? Not asking political question. Not asking who or why or if you plan to vote. It's a how question. Voting in person day of, early in person, by mail? Is it different from before? 

I'd like a mail in ballot. Feel less pressure to hurry. Can take time to read the issues on the ballots.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've heard the same thing happening to someone having a seizure also.
> 
> She could tell what was happening? I wonder if Ron Paul could tell. His speech became so garbled and he continued trying to speak. I've also heard of people with some brain injuries not realizing what they're saying doesn't make sense.



I don’t know what she was thinking.  We left the room to give the hospital staff do their jobs.

And as to your last- a friend’s father was slowly dying of cancer and he was struck by aphasia, the condition you're describing.  I sat with him one night so his son could get a break.  It was very difficult.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I hope this is a safe question to ask. Has COVID-19 changed your plans to vote? Not asking political question. Not asking who or why or if you plan to vote. It's a how question. Voting in person day of, early in person, by mail? Is it different from before?
> 
> I'd like a mail in ballot. Feel less pressure to hurry. Can take time to read the issues on the ballots.



Texas has a bad history with voter suppression, so I’m not taking any chances this year.  I don’t think any of us qualifies for a mail-in ballot- C19 is not considered a valid reason- so in-person it will be.

Mom is disabled, so she qualifies for curbside voting assistance.  I’ll be helping her that day.

But while no problems have been reported locally in the 20 years we’ve lived in this city, I’ve advised my parents to make sure they take additional ID, just in case.  Besides their voter ID cards & driver’s licenses, they also have their military IDs.  Dad’s passport has expired, but Mom’s and my own are still valid.  So if someone wants to claim any of us can’t prove our ID and thus our right to vote, they will find it extremely difficult to do.


----------



## Aeson

In some states,I think Georgia is one, it is a valid reason. And this is a state that has a Governor that oversaw his election as Secretary of State. You're not alone in your suspicions. 
Curbside? She can vote from the car? My aunt gets a mail in because of her disability. 

It's interesting to hear how other places are handling it. I'd be curious to hear if it's impacted elections in other countries.


----------



## Aeson

I saw these dogs this morning. They were mixed with chihuahua. They had tiny heads, but were medium sized. Kinda odd looking.

Edit:
The owner of the dogs didn't know the mix. After looking up cavalier king Charles dogs for another reason, I think it might be in the mix. The dogs had the same brown/white colors and shaggy hair.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep


Aeson said:


> In some states,I think Georgia is one, it is a valid reason. And this is a state that has a Governor that oversaw his election as Secretary of State. You're not alone in your suspicions.
> Curbside? She can vote from the car? My aunt gets a mail in because of her disability.
> 
> It's interesting to hear how other places are handling it. I'd be curious to hear if it's impacted elections in other countries.



Curbside, indeed.  There’s no special procedures or paperwork involved, but they do suggest calling ahead.


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to lessen what has happened so far. It's catastrophic. I can't help to think this whole thing shows us how the country was not ready for a serious pandemic. Now we know something like this can happen. Hopefully enough people have learned from this. When a worse one hit, and it will, more people should be prepared. 

My mom brought over a lot of canned goods the other day. A church pantry gave the stuff to a family friend's family. They didn't eat much of it. I've eaten some. I plan to make chili using some of the items. Maybe the aught to be the start of my strategic stockpile.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep
> 
> Curbside, indeed.  There’s no special procedures or paperwork involved, but they do suggest calling ahead.



Is this recent due to the pandemic? Is you're state still using paper ballots? We use touchscreen devices. They're supposed to print out a paper receipt with all the selections. The whole thing is way too bulky to set up to use from the car.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We use touchscreen in Tx, but the machine prints a physical ballot.  They may have some kind of tablet device, or perhaps it will be a straight-up paper ballot.

As for when curbside became an option, frankly, I have no idea.


----------



## Aeson

So you use a similar system.


----------



## Aeson

A player in King of Avalon is attempting to become The King. His name is King Shah. So if he becomes king, he'll be King King Shah. Since a Shah is a type of king, he'll be King King King. lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Well, my first name is the Irish form of "John", and I also took "John" for my Confirmation name (after my godfather), so I'm actually Jack-squared...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s mad, Jack!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've seen actors pretending to have a stroke. I've never seen it happen for real. Anyone else see the video of Ron Paul appearing to have a stroke? It was wild. Hit him midsentence. The whole thing was unreal. The guy he was talking to was bewildered.




When I was in recovery I spotted someone having a stroke and alerted nurses.  Mild stroke.  He had nerve / movement issues for a week.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've heard the same thing happening to someone having a seizure also.
> 
> She could tell what was happening? I wonder if Ron Paul could tell. His speech became so garbled and he continued trying to speak. I've also heard of people with some brain injuries not realizing what they're saying doesn't make sense.




At the Factory job I had I dealt with several Seizure victums.   Not good.  Not so much the victum and me but all the others getting in the way.


----------



## Aeson

On Saturday I got some instant coffee in order to satisfy my coffee needs. Today I found a Farberware kcup coffee maker on clearance. It was less than $30. It's smaller than my old one but it has the different size selection I wanted. I need to try it out soon. Right now I'm enjoying some A&W.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I hope this is a safe question to ask. Has COVID-19 changed your plans to vote? Not asking political question. Not asking who or why or if you plan to vote. It's a how question. Voting in person day of, early in person, by mail? Is it different from before?
> 
> I'd like a mail in ballot. Feel less pressure to hurry. Can take time to read the issues on the ballots.





I had planned to vote for Wade Wilson again until protesters in Washington were shot and gased while doing a peaceful protest just for a photo shot that clearly had little to no meaning to the individual.  Now I am voting for anyone NOT him.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> At the Factory job I had I dealt with several Seizure victums.   Not good.  Not so much the victum and me but all the others getting in the way.



I've seen a few. It's scary watching them hit their heads on concrete so hard.

I'll never forget one time. I had challenged God to strike me down if I was lying. As soon as I said it another man fell over having a seizure. I looked at the ceiling and said "Me, not him. ME!!!" Gos has bad aim.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I saw these dogs this morning. They were mixed with chihuahua. They had tiny heads, but were medium sized. Kinda odd looking.
> 
> Edit:
> The owner of the dogs didn't know the mix. After looking up cavalier king Charles dogs for another reason, I think it might be in the mix. The dogs had the same brown/white colors and shaggy hair.




Invaders from Mars.... woman's head on a Chihuahua.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've seen a few. It's scary watching them hit their heads on concrete so hard.



Jackets under the head is what I use.  Then talk calmly until its over and the EMTs arrive.  Once took my own shirt off to use as a cushion.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I had planned to vote for Wade Wilson again until protesters in Washington were shot and gased while doing a peaceful protest just for a photo shot that clearly had little to no meaning to the individual.  Now I am voting for anyone NOT him.



With your mobility issues, can you do mail in voting?


----------



## megamania

I have it and filled it out already but I am suspicious of mailing where others handle the ballot.  May just wait until closer to the day and either try to get there somehow or mail it then.


----------



## megamania

Course Vermont is likely a 'safer' state to mail the ballots than some states.

Hard to say for sure by only listening to the Vermont News, CNN and Headline.   Fake news is there but bias worries me more.


----------



## Aeson

I would think it's safe also. Can you drop the ballot in person? Again that brings mobility back into it. I think your mail should be safe.


----------



## megamania

"Can I"  is akin to Can the US send a ship to Mars and back right now.  Yes but at great cost and inconvenience.

Tomorrow I dreading the phone call.  Gotta call the people that were taking me to Boston and tell them I have have gotten much worse and will need to have my 250 pound body lifted in and out of the car and wheelchair.   I may be going by ambulance and that will cost a lot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Aeson

Every time I hear about your problems I wish I lived closer so I could help. If nothing else to slap some sense into your family.


----------



## megamania

Okay.  Not what I was expecting.  Instead of the usual personal car or truck I am now getting one of those elevated ramp lift vans.  Glad I called.  I still need to get to the bottom of the hill in the dark which will suck.  But my son and son-in-law already said they would help with that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Things seem to be trending in the right direction, at least.


----------



## megamania

Yup.

However the negative me is waiting for the foot to stomp down.  Thinking weather ...like nuclear winter.


----------



## trappedslider

I think i found @Morrus a new home A London mansion designed to look like 2 glowing glass cubes is asking $64 million. Look inside the modernist home that has 3 underground levels and a car stacker.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

I've got a fun one.

Describe to a child the oldest piece of technology you've used.


----------



## Blackrat

He already knows about wheels...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a fun one.
> 
> Describe to a child the oldest piece of technology you've used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already knows about wheels...
Click to expand...


Ah, but what about FIRE?  Or nice shaped rocks for throwing?

Jokes aside, if we’re talking about a PIECE of equipment as opposed to a TYPE of equipment, I had the *BRIEF *privilege of playing a 450 year old cello.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ah, but what about FIRE?  Or nice shaped rocks for throwing?
> 
> Jokes aside, if we’re talking about a PIECE of equipment as opposed to a TYPE of equipment, I had the *BRIEF *privilege of playing a 450 year old cello.




Oldest piece of equipment I have used is my old green Huskvarna sewing machine that I inhereited from my grandmother. The machine is older than I am, and still works.


----------



## Aeson

It's part of contest on a local radio show. Most people picked a rotary phone or typewriter. I just thought might be fun to hear the creative ways you guys would come up with to describe an item.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cello isn’t too weird, but my paternal grandmother’s mimeograph machine would be a hoot. 

”Who knows what a copier or printer is?”

”Now imagine a copier that ONLY has purple ink that smells funny, and instead of pushing buttons to make it work, you have to crank a handle like a jack in the box!”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cello isn’t too weird, but my paternal grandmother’s mimeograph machine would be a hoot.
> 
> ”Who knows what a copier or printer is?”
> 
> ”Now imagine a copier that ONLY has purple ink that smells funny, and instead of pushing buttons to make it work, you have to crank a handle like a jack in the box!”



Now you're getting the idea.

Cellos are still used. A child may have used one in school. The mimeograph, I think when I was in school we called them ditto machines. I doubt they're still used. Like slide projectors or reel to reel projectors.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> He already knows about wheels...




and crushing stones and reaching sticking....


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cello isn’t too weird, but my paternal grandmother’s mimeograph machine would be a hoot.
> 
> ”Who knows what a copier or printer is?”
> 
> ”Now imagine a copier that ONLY has purple ink that smells funny, and instead of pushing buttons to make it work, you have to crank a handle like a jack in the box!”




Used when I an a teacher.  Messy


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I've got a fun one.
> 
> Describe to a child the oldest piece of technology you've used.




Wood planner, Gold Pan, 8mm film, chicken, potato, corn cooked over a fire, shelter made from sticks and brush.


----------



## Aeson

I saw someone dropping off film to be developed at the drugstore yesterday day. When's the last time that happened? That in itself could be a story for kids.

Back in the day when we took pictures it was with a camera. The image was stored on film. The film had to be taken somewhere to be developed. It required special equipment to do. When it was done you would get the picture back on special paper. You'd look at the picture once, then put it in drawer and never look at it again. Unless it's something you could use to embarrass your child with in front of a possible mate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Now you're getting the idea.
> 
> Cellos are still used. A child may have used one in school. The mimeograph, I think when I was in school we called them ditto machines. I doubt they're still used. Like slide projectors or reel to reel projectors.



The last time I dealt with a mimeograph was 1988-89.


----------



## Aeson

The CDC has advised kids not go trick or treating. They had suggested other activities like a scavenger hunt or a virtual costume contest.  I actually like those ideas, but in addition to trick or treating. Getting dressed up and begging for candy is one of the greatest things about being a kid. I think few things should stop that. Precautions can be taken to lessen exposure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I saw someone dropping off film to be developed at the drugstore yesterday day. When's the last time that happened? That in itself could be a story for kids.
> 
> Back in the day when we took pictures it was with a camera. The image was stored on film. The film had to be taken somewhere to be developed. It required special equipment to do. When it was done you would get the picture back on special paper. You'd look at the picture once, then put it in drawer and never look at it again. Unless it's something you could use to embarrass your child with in front of a possible mate.



We still have our 35mm cameras, but admittedly haven’t used them in years.  

We are, however, looking for a photo lab so we can get some of our old family photos digitized and reproduced.  Hopefully, in doing so, we’ll be able to share some of what we have with family who lost similar stuff during Katrina.

For instance, we have a picture of my maternal grandmother’s second wedding, including my Mom as part of the wedding party.  Her little sister doesn’t have any pictures of that wedding.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



I once had a bard character who was only part of the group, so he could write a tell all about the group lol.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s mad, Jack!




On the Reaper forum, my standard response to that would be, "No, _I'm_ Mad, the _hat_'s Jack..."  There's an inside joke there, which is why my Reaper forum sig contains the line, "Oh, not _you_... We named the _hat_ Jack." (A play on the line from the PotC movie.)
The story:
Another forum member who was a fellow member of the New England Miniature Painters Association was driving with me to the CT Ren Faire when I mentioned my hat (the one in my avatar pic, which I'm never without),,, She paused, and then said, "Oh, you're wearing a hat... I hadn't noticed it before....". Apparently, the fact that _she'd never seen me without the hat in the entire six months we'd known each other_ had somehow caused her to never actually fully process the thought that I was wearing one, lol. 
So I paraphrased the PotC line, "Oh, not you... We named the monkey Jack..."
Unfortunately, she's not a movie watcher and never saw the film. But I decided to put it in my sig anyway.

(I also joke that "Mad Jack" is actually my real name (first name Mad, last name Jack - what, you never heard of a guy named Madeleine before?)...



Aeson said:


> I've got a fun one.
> 
> Describe to a child the oldest piece of technology you've used.




An American Civil War era Lorenz Model 1874 rifle bayonet? It's the oldest manufactured piece of technology I own.
It's a big knife you stick on the end of a gun to stab people with when they get too close to shoot 'em with it.

(Fun fact: the first screw-cutting lathe was invented in 1770, and accurately-sized metal screws were in mass production by 1797.)

As for non-manufactured technology, I'm pretty sure a "poke-y-stick" is self-explanatory since people have been using them since before we were people.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The last time I dealt with a mimeograph was 1988-89.




1991 for me


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Mad_Jack

There was a guy I knew for YEARS and had never seen without his baseball cap on...until his bachelor party.  I walked in with a mutual buddy who- like me- had never seen the man hatless.  So he looked around for a minute then asked where the groom was.

The guy right in front of us replied, ”Right here, dumbass!” 

After recoiling in shock, he replied, “But...but...but...where’s your hair?”

(He had an advanced case of Michaelboltonitis...)


----------



## Blackrat

Speaking of wheels and ancient technology, I don’t know how extensively they teach about these in your corner of the world, but the renaissance scientists classified 6 Simple Machines that are pretty much the basis of all technology. An interesting read if you’re inclined: Simple machine - Wikipedia


----------



## megamania

Most of those I would not have thought of


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Speaking of wheels and ancient technology, I don’t know how extensively they teach about these in your corner of the world, but the renaissance scientists classified 6 Simple Machines that are pretty much the basis of all technology. An interesting read if you’re inclined: Simple machine - Wikipedia



It used to be taught in my schools when I was young. Who knows what they teach now. I think all they teach now is how to whine until you get what you want, and post it online.


----------



## Aeson

The world continues to laugh at us. The debate last night only made it worse. That wasn't a debate, it was my uncles at a family get together.  LOL


----------



## megamania

Played some Eberron instead of watching it.  From what I have heard- it went down as expected.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Played some Eberron instead of watching it.  From what I have heard- it went down as expected.



I'll take gaming over that any day.


----------



## megamania

Poor humor-   The nominees play DbD.    "Big T" thunders and bellows as he tries to intimidate his victums.   "Wizard J" succeeds on his first concentration check.  Unrelenting, the barbarian rages again.  Tired on the tactics the wizards calls back-  "Will you shutup man!" 

So sad.


----------



## Aeson

Bubba T rolls intimidate check: Nat 1
J Bud rolls sense motive check: Nat 20
J Bud rolls diplomacy check: 9
Bubba T rolls diplomacy check: Nat 1
J Bud rolls persuasion check: 7
Bubba T rolls persuasion (Proud Boy bonus +20) check: Nat 20 +20 = 40


----------



## Aeson

This is too perfect. If I'm banned it's worth it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Now I want guac, ground beef and sour cream.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Now I want guac, ground beef and sour cream.



That's a supreme idea.


----------



## Aeson

I have $8 in my checking account. I'm glad I get paid tonight.  lol


----------



## megamania

I posted that same video on Facebook at nearly the exact same time.  Wonder if its still there?


----------



## megamania

Kinda surprised.  Its still there.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Mad_Jack
> 
> There was a guy I knew for YEARS and had never seen without his baseball cap on...until his bachelor party.  I walked in with a mutual buddy who- like me- had never seen the man hatless.  So he looked around for a minute then asked where the groom was.
> 
> The guy right in front of us replied, ”Right here, dumbass!”
> 
> After recoiling in shock, he replied, “But...but...but...where’s your hair?”
> 
> (He had an advanced case of Michaelboltonitis...)




 That's sort of me as well - people think I'm a lot younger than I am because they don't see that the shoulder-length hair is only on the back of my head these days.


----------



## Aeson

Benefit of renting. New faucet installed in kitchen, and it didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## megamania

Until the the next rent contract comes.    But still- better than coming up with the money all at once and unexpectedly.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I just fixed the handle on my toilet, which fortunately was only about $6, but now I'm taking my car in on Tues. to get the brakes checked - and if they need to be replaced that could end up being as much as $550...


----------



## Aeson

It's $550 or your life. Take your pick.


----------



## megamania

Or others, or snow banks.   I used to use snow banks at one point.


----------



## Aeson

The only way for me to watch the Georgia v Auburn games is online on ESPN Espanol.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The only way for me to watch the Georgia v Auburn games is online on ESPN Espanol.



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!



Real football not that soccer crap.


----------



## Aeson

Georgia's QB is Stetson Bennett IV. Can you get more white rich dude than that? lol


----------



## Aeson

Pop Tarts with vanilla icecream is good. I warmed the Pop Tarts in the microwave. I should have used the toaster. Probably would have been better. It was like strawberry pie ala mode.

And I was this many years old when I learned about Cherpumple. I must have one.








						Cherpumple - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Real football not that soccer crap.


----------



## trappedslider

Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> View attachment 126988



Foot ball


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat is this you?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Real football not that soccer crap.




HEY!   I like soccer.  Used to play a lot- even was on the Men's league.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Pop Tarts with vanilla icecream is good. I warmed the Pop Tarts in the microwave. I should have used the toaster. Probably would have been better. It was like strawberry pie ala mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherpumple - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org




Did you try the Sundae Flavor?  Seems like a natural with ice cream.   I'm kinda picky with Poptarts.   Brown sugar, Cherry and Frosted Strawberry only for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I learned to play as a kid in Germany.  Primarily a fullback and goalie.

The last time I played was in college intermurals.  I helped my all-freshman team almost make school history when we scared The Internationals twice in one season- they hadn’t lost a game in 11 years, with an average margin of victory in that period of over 2 points.  We played them tough, losing first in the regular season (1-0) and the second time in the championship game in a PK shootout.  I played left or center FB.

Possibly my best (and worst) on-field performance, though, came when I was the goalie on a VERY bad team of theater, choir, band and gaming nerds playing a team loaded with jocks.  In the entire game, we never advanced the ball more than a few feet past midfield.  I stopped 45 of 46 shots on goal.  The one that got past me was a weak dribbling pass to nobody with a minute left.  I was going to just stop and hold it, but as I ran to it, I saw our right wing running full speed and uncovered upfield, so I decided to hammer it to him...

...only to have the turf under my plant foot give way, causing me to backflip as the ball passed under me untouched.  I recovered quickly and tried to chase down the slow-roller, but it crossed the goal line while I was still a couple yards away,

Never have I felt more like Charlie Brown,


----------



## megamania

Started at age 8.  Played every year from 2nd grade to senior.   Played as a class twice in college- (indoor and regular)  then two years in men's league after college.    Mix in a lot of indoor and messing around with friends.   In that 10 years in school Arlington won at least 5 State Championships.... maybe more.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Did you try the Sundae Flavor?  Seems like a natural with ice cream.   I'm kinda picky with Poptarts.   Brown sugar, Cherry and Frosted Strawberry only for me.



I haven't tried it. Sounds good though.


----------



## Aeson

Kelsey Grammar has been filming a movie in my county. While not his biggest fan I'd like to catch a glimpse of a celebrity. The movie is a indie flick about soccer. He's a former soccer star managing a team with his sons as players. At some point one son is cut and joins a rival team to take on his father and brother.


----------



## Aeson

I went out a little after midnight and it was clear. Less than two hours later the fog was so heavy. I had to slow to a crawl just to see my driveway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!


----------



## Aeson

Took one with the flash. It looked like it was snowing.


----------



## Mad_Jack

My soccer-playing days began and ended with Parks & Rec soccer when I was very young. I still wore glasses at the time, and a kid about ten feet away from me kicked the ball straight at my face, breaking my glasses in half.
I was completely unhurt, but my mom wasn't about to take a chance on having to pay for yet another pair of glasses, so that was the end of sports until I outgrew the glasses.


----------



## megamania

Anyone that says Soccer is a no-contact sport has never played it.  Been bloodied a few times before.  Seen a broken leg and a concussion.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I did a couple different sports growing up - Parks & Rec soccer, P & R judo, farm system baseball, wrestled a bit senior year of high school - but I never really lasted long with any of them. Aside from being a pretty beefy kid, I also have a slightly turned-out right foot (it turns out farther than my left foot by about 10-15 degrees), which means that I have a tendency to occasionally trip and face-plant when I run at high speeds. It's how I ended up with the mild hyper-extension of my right knee three practices into the wrestling season senior year that caused me to quit the wrestling team, and that's plagued me ever since by turning into a series of sprains and minor twists when my knee suddenly stops working right.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Foot ball



Still not a ball though, no matter how much he uses a foot...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Still not a ball though, no matter how much he uses a foot...



*Definition of ball*
 (Entry 1 of 5)
1*: *a round or *roundish* body or mass: such as
a*: *a spherical or *ovoid* body used in a game or sport


----------



## Aeson

I saw this girl at the grocery store. She looked amazing.  I heard someone ask her if she was driving which made her young. She looked like she worked out, a solid girl. She said something about being at football practice then mimicked throwing a football. She looked like she knew what she was doing. I commented that she looked like she could play. All I could think is she'll be something else when she gets older if she keeps it up.


----------



## megamania

Aeson..... are you a dirty dawg?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Aeson..... are you a dirty dawg?



Have you not been reading my posts over the last 10+ years? lol

When I first saw her I put her in the 20-23 age range. It blew me away when they talked about driving. It implied she's 15-17. I'm not sure what sports she does play but I believe she could play any of them. She's familiar with weightlifting for sure. Walking around with a physique like hers in yoga clothes, is gonna get some looks.

In all seriousness, it's admiration and a small bit of envy I'm trying to express. I don't have that kind of drive and determination. I wish I did. If I did when I was in high school I'd be better off now for sure.


----------



## Aeson

I glanced down at my odometer and it read 131313.


----------



## megamania

What is special about 131-313 ?


----------



## megamania

WOW !   Looked at Storyhours.  Only six running for the months of September and October.   Seems they are dyeing.

I had stopped writing mine due to the lack of interest / support.   Got Eberron stuff, Strikeforce stuff. some Torg stuff and some Eberron: Ecology stuff.  Thought I would post the new stuff but it just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Aeson

Don know, guess I was eager to change the subject?


----------



## Aeson

Danny, is Texas serious about this indictment against Netflix? If convicted is every employee going to jail? Is the world going totally insane?


----------



## megamania

When you look up the word 'insane' in a dictionary it reads "see 2020".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Danny, is Texas serious about this indictment against Netflix? If convicted is every employee going to jail? Is the world going totally insane?



Had to look this up.  News to me!

But serious.  They’re going after Netflix in small town Texas.  The only ones who are in danger of jail time would be execs. 

It’s a long shot case, though.  More political theater, I’m thinking.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Had to look this up.  News to me!
> 
> But serious.  They’re going after Netflix in small town Texas.  The only ones who are in danger of jail time would be execs.
> 
> It’s a long shot case, though.  More political theater, I’m thinking.



I figured it was all theater. I get that it's an election year. It just seems like a big waste of time and tax money for such little pay off.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> When you look up the word 'insane' in a dictionary it reads "see 2020".



No kidding. Now we're getting news about "giant" spiders here in Georgia. The Joro spider. Females can up to 4 inches in size.


----------



## megamania

Not quite the Kaiju type I was expecting.


----------



## megamania

I was typing up my next Eberron adventure (level 5) and listening to my music when my son-in-law pops in and asks "When are playing Strikeforce: Morituri" next (level 20+).

Now I can't get it out of my head and to add to it..... Spiders from Hell (2020) !


----------



## Aeson

That's why I put giant in quotes. Is it bigger than many spiders? Yes, but it's  not *THAT *big. It seems the news has to sensationalize and make things grandiose.


----------



## megamania

shock value = money


----------



## Aeson

My nephew is learning how to drive. I now have a few more grey hairs than when I left. lol No, he's doing fine.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Had to look this up.  News to me!
> 
> But serious.  They’re going after Netflix in small town Texas.  The only ones who are in danger of jail time would be execs.
> 
> It’s a long shot case, though.  More political theater, I’m thinking.



Considering, a quick google search brought up Texas beauty pageants with girls who wear the same skimpy outfits as the girls in cuties and the same age if not younger, it's theater


----------



## Aeson

I have seen a lawn inflatable of Baby Yoda holding a pumpkin that looks like The Mandalorian helmet. 

Not the one I saw. Stole image from ebay.


----------



## trappedslider

So, I was watching Avengers: Endgame again and I realized something. The stones are the most powerful thing in the MCU followed by those who have been touched by the stones: Captain Marvel, Wanda and if he had lived to be able to unleash his full potential Pietro followed and then Thanos. After them comes the various Avengers.


----------



## megamania

Hero Forge is scaring me again.   With the new color plastic I can make so much.


----------



## megamania

X-O Man-O-War above and the Eternal Warrior below


----------



## megamania

John Play from my Storyhour


----------



## Aeson

Those are printed in different colors not painted?


----------



## megamania

and one last one..... a character from the Turok: Dinosaur Hunter comic book.  Big Foot with a Gatling gun...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Those are printed in different colors not painted?



Yeah-  different hues and colors of plastic.  Adds 15 dollars to the cost but since I can no longer paint with my shaky hands..... maybe for just the right figures...... in moderation.


----------



## megamania

Looking at what they provide of screen shots and printed figures the colors become slightly more dull but otherwise very much the same.


----------



## Aeson

That's incredible. I played around on their site months ago. I haven't looked into in great detail. I think I need to look at it again.


----------



## megamania

even dynamic poses


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> That's incredible. I played around on their site months ago. I haven't looked into in great detail. I think I need to look at it again.



If only to kill time.  In the past 20 hours I've designed and "painted" 18 figures.   Mix of Darksun, Eberron and Strikefource: Morituri figures.


----------



## Aeson

Ok. That's  really cool.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> even dynamic poses
> 
> View attachment 127167



Serious side boob.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, they went from awesome custom mini maker to the best free character portrait maker when they rolled out the colour version. I had minis made for my group last year, and it took me half an hour to slap the colour schemes on those old designs last week, to get seriously awesome character portraits.


----------



## Aeson

I laughed at something on a podcast so much and so hard I think I nearly passed out. I did feel light headed and got a headache. Bad part is I was driving at the time. Even worse, it wasn't THAT funny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sometimes you don’t realize how much you needed a good laugh until something merely amusing triggers one.  It’s like the bursting of a dam.


----------



## Aeson

I think you're right.


----------



## Aeson

If you haven't seen a model named Demi Rose I recommend it. She is unreal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Curvy!


----------



## Aeson

Understatement of the century.  lol


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> If you haven't seen a model named Demi Rose I recommend it. She is unreal.



She's 10 yrs younger than me


----------



## Aeson

20 years younger than me. Not sure I see your point.


----------



## Blackrat

Sooo... Not that far away from my home is ruins of a castle from 15th century. I took a walk round the castle for the first time today.


----------



## Blackrat

The road and the grass field on the second pic used to be seabed back when the castle was built...


----------



## Aeson

I wish I had castles around here. ☹

Is it possible to go inside?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> If you haven't seen a model named Demi Rose I recommend it. She is unreal.



Very aestethically pleasing.  Looks real enough for me.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> 20 years younger than me. Not sure I see your point.



Take your multivitamin and go to bed grandpa


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Take your multivitamin and go to bed grandpa



This is my nap time *ONLY* because I work at night. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aeson

And I'm old enough for her to call me daddy.


----------



## Aeson

Of all the things I've said, *That*  shocked you?


----------



## megamania

Puppy Power !


----------



## megamania

You've mentioned her before


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> You've mentioned her before



I don't think so but it's possible.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Of all the things I've said, *That*  shocked you?



 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Aeson

Has anyone read The Star Wars? It's an 8 part comic series based on Lucas's original story. It's very different from what we saw in the movies. Yet there were some familiar things.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah, but I did read the novelization of the first movie before I saw it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Has anyone read The Star Wars? It's an 8 part comic series based on Lucas's original story. It's very different from what we saw in the movies. Yet there were some familiar things.



Wasn't aware it was for public viewing.  I was aware of the script from an interview I did will Vietch back in the 80's when he writing some Star Wars stuff.


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was interesting. I didn't like some of the facial expressions. They looked really creepy. It looked like the artist was going for realistic but they just looked off.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah, but I did read the novelization of the first movie before I saw it.



I read it also but years after. I liked the scene with Luke watching the battle from the surface. It might have been a good one to have left in the movie. I believe the whole thing was filmed. The whole Toshe's station scene was filmed.


----------



## Mad_Jack

No fifteenth century castles around here, but here's an eighteenth century manor house - Branford House, the grounds of which eventually became a UCONN extension campus. Daytime back view and spooky night-time front view. (There's also a haunted lighthouse out on the water nearby...)


----------



## megamania

No where near a castle but this is less than 500 feet from my house-


----------



## Aeson

I'm speechless. She's stunningly beautiful and this is all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Blackrat

There’s like half a dozen castles that are hundreds of years old within couple of hours driving distance from me. Some are now museums, most are protected heritage ruins and one is still lived in  My favourite ruin is from 8th or 9th century. It is nothing more than a flat clearing, couple of moats and a few stones that might have been part of construction. You wouldn’t realise it for a ruin if you didn’t know of it. But the funny thing is, there are still towns scattered around the area that are named for that particular castle that have not existed for a millenium...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> View attachment 127350
> 
> I'm speechless. She's stunningly beautiful and this is all sorts of awesome.



Where are her Seven Yodas?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Where are her Seven Yodas?


----------



## Aeson

I started hearing this bong sound. I had no idea where it was coming from. I also heard a voice but couldn't make out what it was saying.  I thought it was outside so I went out. Nada. I came back in and continued to hear the bong. Then I noticed my tablet light up and heard the bong. And again, and again. The tablet was plugged in recharging right next to me. I didn't associate the sound with it. As for the voice, it must have been in my head. I never heard it again.

Edit: The sound appears to be due to an issue with the charging cable or something. An uneven amp flow. From what I've read it's not a serious problem.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have had similar experiences with charging cables.  It might not be anything more than a bit of lint or dirt in the jack, or possibly a worn cable/loose plug.


----------



## Aeson

Something funny before something sad.

Funny: I tried to put a mint in my mouth with my mask on. It hit the mask and fell back in my hand.

Sad: One of my great uncles is in the hospital in Maryland. Looks like he's not going to make it. I'm not sure what the problem is, the Facebook post I was shown indicates a number of issues with his organs.


----------



## Aeson

And I found that out after getting a text from my ex. She asked a favor of me, a friend's boyfriend hit her. The favor was to go over to her place and "take out the trash" (my words). They wanted him out of the house. He would go but he needed a ride. I had to go pick him up and take him where he was going. Thankfully he went willingly. 

I barely got any sleep today. I had only been asleep a couple of hours when she texted. When I got home it took awhile to get back to sleep. I didn't sleep well. I had to then get up and invoice my stores. I'm bloody tired right now.

This has been a stressful day.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> This has been a stressful day.




 I've always found it helps to remind myself that a stressful day and some lost sleep isn't that bad a price to pay considering how the day could have gone. There was a time in my younger days where I quite regularly ended up getting a panicked middle-of-the-night call and had to go charging off to kick in a door and engage in some baseball bat diplomacy in defense of friends, then show up for work the next day...




Aeson said:


> View attachment 127350
> 
> I'm speechless. She's stunningly beautiful and this is all sorts of awesome.




Yeah... I'm pretty sure that's the coolest thing I've seen in weeks.


----------



## Aeson

I get that. Things could have been much worse. 

I saw the guy at work one night. I really try not to judge people based on looks. Yet I found myself judging him as a tough guy wannabe. My friend referred to him as the a$$hole boyfriend. When I saw him I thought that's what he looks like. I hate that my judgment turned out to be right. 

A somewhat funny thing. He gets in my car then says his stuff is still in the house. Said he didn't know what they wanted him to do with it. I said [blank] isn't going to want you coming back to her house. You better go get your stuff. Dumasse should have come out with his stuff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I had to go pick him up and take him where he was going. Thankfully he went willingly.



Good on ya for being one of the cooler heads in this.  Truly commendable that you agreed to help, then did so, even when your primal instincts are calling for..._harsher action.
_


----------



## Aeson

At the gas station was a tiny cat. He let me get so close then he'd move away. He was social distancing.  LOL I went inside and asked if they had an old hotdog or something to feed him. Apparently they were aware of the cat. The guy handed my a can of cat food. I got to feed the kitty.


----------



## Aeson

So Gal Gadot is going to play Cleopatra. Some are arguing that an Arab or black woman should play Cleopatra. One even as far as to refer to Gal as bland looking. Bland? As a Miss Isreal winner and a contestant for Miss Universe, I wouldn't call her bland looking. But the thing is Cleopatra was Greek. So why no complaints about a Greek actress not being picked? I know of a very beautiful Greek actress that would fit the bill.

She's also British so she has the required British accent to play any non British royal. But I think Gal Gadot is an excellent choice.


----------



## Mad_Jack

This is cool...

 Machu Pichu has been closed to tourists since March. They weren't planning to reopen it for at least another month. There's a Japanese guy who had traveled there just to see it, but they closed it like a day or two before he arrived. After seven months of waiting, he was finally going home since he was running out of money.
The government of Peru reopened Machu Pichu just for this one guy. 
There was nobody there except him, the site administrator and a couple of photographers.
That's awesome.


----------



## Aeson

We all know a movie about the Gov. Whitmir kidnapping plot is coming. I think it needs to be a farce. Adam Sandler and his friends need to be the plotters. Chris Rock needs to be FBI agent infiltrator.  It must be this way. These morons need to be portrayed in the true light.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> We all know a movie about the Gov. Whitmir kidnapping plot is coming. I think it needs to be a farce. Adam Sandler and his friends need to be the plotters. Chris Rock needs to be FBI agent infiltrator.  It must be this way. These morons need to be portrayed in the true light.



Well, the conspirators were all white, and I think that’s an important part of the narrative.  







Sooooo...Chris Rock in whiteface, then?


----------



## Aeson

See I looked at the ineptitude. Chris Rock being the informate was part of the joke on them.
My concern is if it's played straight at all on their part then some may see them in some positive light. The only ones played straight need to be the Governor and her family. In no way can the movie be used as propaganda for their cause.


Or Chris Rock in whiteface.


----------



## megamania

Opportunity for Jack Black to costar with The Cable guy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Y’know...if they went ANIMATED with it, they could go completely absurdist with it.  Imagine the cast already mentioned, but add in co-conspirators like Sir Bearington.
A pot of begonias.  A robot turkey from the future.


----------



## megamania

Give it a Monty Python feel


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Give it to the team behind South Park!

Ah, what am I thinking?  They’re probably working on that episode right now.


----------



## trappedslider

You know I just realized that I don't have a favorite movie, tv show or even a favorite book.


----------



## Scotley

Hmm, those are easy trappedslider, favorite book: Goodnight Moon, Favorite Movie: Lady and the Tramp, Favorite TV Show Scooby Doo, Where are you? 

You know, I think it has been a while since I updated my favorites list...


----------



## megamania

Book:  The two Eberron Wren books
TV:      Dexter
Movie: Avengers


----------



## trappedslider

Scotley said:


> Hmm, those are easy trappedslider, favorite book: Goodnight Moon, Favorite Movie: Lady and the Tramp, Favorite TV Show Scooby Doo, Where are you?
> 
> You know, I think it has been a while since I updated my favorites list...



I just don't have favorites.......


----------



## Aeson

Q: What's the hardest thing about raising children?

A: Finding a decent necromancer.


----------



## Aeson

I've heard this argument; A finite crime doesn't deserve an infinite punishment. 

I started thinking about a god that punishes someone based on the level of suffering they caused. Like, you kill someone, you're punished for the length of the life time he/she may have had. You rape someone, you're punished for the lifetime of that person. 

I'm still working on this idea. I'm not sure what happens after the punishment is over. I just thought it might be interesting to explore. In The Forgotten Realm the faithful went to the plane of the god they worshipped. The faithless had a place they went. The false became part of a wall around the city of the dead. Am I right?
My cosmology would be more limited. Punishment/ Not punishment
Prime Material 
Elemental planes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If reincarnation is a thing, you have your answer.  Do the crime, do the time, come back to try again.


----------



## Aeson

The more I think about it the more the logic breaks down. 
With the different lifespans the length of time for punishment will be different. 
A man causing the death of a human would have less time than one causing the death of an elf.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it still works with reincarnation.  In RW faiths with that feature, if you do poorly, you come back as a lower life form...coincidentally, that usually corresponds to a shorter life span.  Those who do not change meaningfully come back within the same kind of being.  Those who improved get to return as a higher life form.


----------



## Aeson

One of my aunts had shoulder replacement surgery today. She's in recovery now. My aunts and uncles are slowly becoming cyborgs.


----------



## trappedslider

few days shy of a month to go


----------



## Aeson

A lot of Netflix original movies are not very good. The Trial of The Chicago 7 looks to be really good. It's the equivalent of midnight for me. I don't know if I want to start a movie that's over 2 hours. I may have to wait until later for this one.


----------



## megamania

Tricks with gods that punish based on crime.....

Steal a silver from a common man is a week's pay.  To a noble not even our penny......

Domino effect.   Punch a child in a fit of rage once-  no longer have confidence and fear any threat while an adult male may learn to stand up for themselves....


----------



## megamania

Back from Boston.  Not sure if its good or bad......   THEY don't know what to make of me neither.  They will be back in a few weeks after they discuss it more.

oh boy.

But the Boston doctor seems to be treating this as a challenge- not a threat to their reputation.


----------



## Aeson

So no answers yet, but more determination on their end?


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> A lot of Netflix original movies are not very good. The Trial of The Chicago 7 looks to be really good. It's the equivalent of midnight for me. I don't know if I want to start a movie that's over 2 hours. I may have to wait until later for this one.



I was right. This was a very good movie.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> So no answers yet, but more determination on their end?



yup


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I was right. This was a very good movie.



Still finishing up Dexter then my son insists I try Castlevania.


----------



## Aeson

WTF??? My nephew went to the mall to meet some friends. One of them was supposed to be quarantined because he was exposed to someone with COVID-19. How stupid can people be? Then my mom comes over here. She tells me as she's leaving. Now I have to worry if I've been exposed through her. ☹


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> How stupid can people be?




 Based on some of the people in my family, and that I know personally?

Are you _really_ sure you want me to answer that question?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Based on some of the people in my family, and that I know personally?
> 
> Are you _really_ sure you want me to answer that question?



It was rhetorical. I've seen stupidity on an epic scale.


----------



## Aeson

A local movie theater 

NEW YORK THEATERS CLOSED BY GOV
IF NO NEW YORK
NO MOVIES
NO BIG SCREENS
NO POPCORN HERE
TEMPORARILY CLOSED

It's disappointing that NY and LA have so big of an impact on the movie industry it affects everyone. But I've heard reports of nearly empty theaters anyway. Some tried showing older movies but I guess that wasn't working out so well.


----------



## Blackrat

Stupidity on Epic Scale you say? So that’s at least a lvl 21 Moron? Could have multiclassed into an Ignoramus somewhere along the line?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> So Gal Gadot is going to play Cleopatra. Some are arguing that an Arab or black woman should play Cleopatra. One even as far as to refer to Gal as bland looking. Bland? As a Miss Isreal winner and a contestant for Miss Universe, I wouldn't call her bland looking. But the thing is Cleopatra was Greek. So why no complaints about a Greek actress not being picked? I know of a very beautiful Greek actress that would fit the bill.
> 
> She's also British so she has the required British accent to play any non British royal. But I think Gal Gadot is an excellent choice.



Whitewashing is a weird topic, I've noticed. Last two movies I remember there being issues was The Great Wall and Ghost in the Shell. Which ended up being a ridiculous argument. The "white guy going to save the miscellaneous cultural people of the world" has been done before, but the thing is, even the Chinese companies wanted this because they wanted a famous face to put into the move.  Matt Damon is a big name and people are more likely to see the movie. I guess not technically whitewashing, but still an issue that some people had though I think they were being done.

And whitewashing an anime... Dude, all anime people look the same basically. The only thing that differentiates nationality is basically hair and clothes. And the body was just a shell and they even had the scene with the original Major who actually was Asian. So the whitewashing made no sense.

As for this movie, I'm pretty sure their number one thought was: "Who is an attractive, famous actress that people will want to pay to see?" Skin color/nationality was probably number two at best. A Japanese actress, for example, might be a little off to play Cleopatra, but most other nationalities will work well enough. One of my friends has a big crush on her. The worst thing I can say is that her boobs are a little small. But yeah, if she came up to me and asked if I wanted to go out sometime, I would never think "nah, she's kind of blah". Crazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> I just don't have favorites.......



Hey, I'm the same as you. My "favorite" tends to change as time goes by. Had a discussion amongst friends a few weeks back talking about crushes of famous people (actresses, musicians, etc) and it was hard for me to think of one. I never had one that was like "super crush forever". They just come and go like shows and movies do. The only favorite thing that has never lost that place is my favorite song: "Smells Like Teen Spirit". No matter how I am, I listen to that, I'm pumped up. No other song quite has the same effect on me.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Still finishing up Dexter then my son insists I try Castlevania.



Speaking of Dexter, I heard the main actor is reprising his role of Dexter in a new tv series. It's still Dexter, it's not a reboot, it'll probably be listed as Season 9, but I think it's supposed to be something more than JUST Season 9. It's supposed to take place 7 years after Season 8, which is how long it has been since the show was on the air. Though Dexter went downhill imo, I still enjoyed the show and will be curious enough to watch it when it comes back on.

I liked Castlevania. Good show. And I really liked the accent of the female character. She doesn't speak like that in real though. Sad. Hah.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Stupidity on Epic Scale you say? So that’s at least a lvl 21 Moron? Could have multiclassed into an Ignoramus somewhere along the line?



Maybe a level of Buffoon or Nincompoop as well...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> WTF???



What does it matter if it occurred on a Wednesday, Thursday or Friday?


Aeson said:


> My nephew went to the mall to meet some friends. One of them was supposed to be quarantined because he was exposed to someone with COVID-19. How stupid can people be? Then my mom comes over here. She tells me as she's leaving. Now I have to worry if I've been exposed through her. ☹



All kidding aside, people don't think about it.   No connection of the dots.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> A local movie theater
> 
> NEW YORK THEATERS CLOSED BY GOV
> IF NO NEW YORK
> NO MOVIES
> NO BIG SCREENS
> NO POPCORN HERE
> TEMPORARILY CLOSED
> 
> It's disappointing that NY and LA have so big of an impact on the movie industry it affects everyone. But I've heard reports of nearly empty theaters anyway. Some tried showing older movies but I guess that wasn't working out so well.



I miss the movies.  Used to go once a month to six weeks.  With my legs disagreeing with me I would still go at least once every two months.  No Black Widow, No Wonder Woman 1984, no Thor Love and Thunder..... buggers.

Sports meh.   But movies.......


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, I'm the same as you. My "favorite" tends to change as time goes by. Had a discussion amongst friends a few weeks back talking about crushes of famous people (actresses, musicians, etc) and it was hard for me to think of one. I never had one that was like "super crush forever". They just come and go like shows and movies do. The only favorite thing that has never lost that place is my favorite song: "Smells Like Teen Spirit". No matter how I am, I listen to that, I'm pumped up. No other song quite has the same effect on me.



Don't have a favorite actress anymore.   It's been too long for a movie to have a favorite.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of Dexter, I heard the main actor is reprising his role of Dexter in a new tv series. It's still Dexter, it's not a reboot, it'll probably be listed as Season 9, but I think it's supposed to be something more than JUST Season 9. It's supposed to take place 7 years after Season 8, which is how long it has been since the show was on the air. Though Dexter went downhill imo, I still enjoyed the show and will be curious enough to watch it when it comes back on.
> 
> I liked Castlevania. Good show. And I really liked the accent of the female character. She doesn't speak like that in real though. Sad. Hah.



Sounds good but I'm not sure how it will be based on ending of season 8.  Curious.   Major network or Netflix?

Castlevania is still a week or two away for me.  Took time off of Dexter during season 6 due to doctors and trying to get ahead on DnD adventures.


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> Maybe a level of Buffoon or Nincompoop as well...



Thinking ignoramus as Bugs Bunny put it.


----------



## Aeson

I spilt coffee on myself. I'm not sure you're aware of this, but coffee is HOT. It was on my chest and when my shirt and seatbelts touched it it was very uncomfortable.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw this and I can’t stop giggling...


----------



## megamania

The Coffee that was spilt:

If it was from a restaurant or store sue for millions.

If you made it..... spread the thumb and stretched out finger then place on forehead to make a letter 'L'


----------



## megamania

This will be me.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> The Coffee that was spilt:
> 
> If it was from a restaurant or store sue for millions.
> 
> If you made it..... spread the thumb and stretched out finger then place on forehead to make a letter 'L'



I wish I could sue. I didn't put the lid on tight. I'm just glad it didn't come off and dowse me in the coffee. I was driving and it might have gotten messy.


----------



## Aeson

Say what you will about Hitler, but remember he killed Hitler.


----------



## trappedslider

Sups is a jerk.


----------



## trappedslider

__





						Raccoon bandits break into Redwood City bank, don't make off with any cash | abc7news.com
					

A pair of raccoons broke into a Redwood City bank through the roof and a rescue team had to shoo them out. See photos of the mischievous critters here.




					abc7news.com


----------



## Aeson

No atheist content so shouldn't trigger anyone. Just ghostly content. A couple of good stories and poems.


----------



## Aeson

I'm still using the resistance bands nearly every day now. I'm mostly doing upper body exercises. The leg and lower torso exercises would be too hard on my knees and lower back. I'm thinking of using a chair to do them. I just need to find a sturdy enough chair. 

I'm starting to notice some effects. I feel a little better. More energy more often. When I flex my biceps I can notice a bit of a bump.

I'm gettin swole.


----------



## Aeson

Recall I mentioned my aunt getting a shoulder replacement? Well, she's getting another. She was supposed to stay overnight after the surgery. It was THREE days later when the doctor came to see her to release her. She was complaining of pain and swelling. My mom saw her yesterday and said her shoulder was twice the size of the other one. The doctor ordered xrays. From what I gathered the replacement was too small? He's going to put in a bigger one.


----------



## Aeson

Poor Rudy; to be brought down by Borat. Couldn't have happened to a slimier slimeball.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Sounds good but I'm not sure how it will be based on ending of season 8.  Curious.   Major network or Netflix?
> 
> Castlevania is still a week or two away for me.  Took time off of Dexter during season 6 due to doctors and trying to get ahead on DnD adventures.



I think Showtime. I believe that's where it originally was as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> The Coffee that was spilt:
> 
> If it was from a restaurant or store sue for millions.



Like.... McDonald's? 

Sadly, iirc, the lady literally only wanted the money to pay for the medical expenses, which were like $20k. McDonald's said no and they were charged with like 2 days worth of coffee sales... which was still millions of $$, which is crazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Poor Rudy; to be brought down by Borat. Couldn't have happened to a slimier slimeball.



Hah, I just heard about that. So crazy!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I think Showtime. I believe that's where it originally was as well.



It will need a strong supporting caste again.  Loved his wife's role.  Even the others.   Hell, I even liked Dukes and Lindy even though they were only there for two seasons each.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Like.... McDonald's?
> 
> Sadly, iirc, the lady literally only wanted the money to pay for the medical expenses, which were like $20k. McDonald's said no and they were charged with like 2 days worth of coffee sales... which was still millions of $$, which is crazy.



ain't it although


----------



## megamania

So tired of politics on TV and Facebook


----------



## megamania

Maybe I'll still post my "Ecology of..." Storyhour from Eberron.  Assuming I still have it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> So tired of politics on TV and Facebook



And youtube. I watch videos on there mostly. It seems to be a lot of campaign ads. I go to watch local tv then realize now that's a lot of campaign ads. Sheesh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Like.... McDonald's?
> 
> Sadly, iirc, the lady literally only wanted the money to pay for the medical expenses, which were like $20k. McDonald's said no and they were charged with like 2 days worth of coffee sales... which was still millions of $$, which is crazy.



I know that case well.  McD’s had a decade’s worth of settled lawsuits on the same issue, and decided to take a stand on this one.  She offered to settle several times, but McD’s wanted to be vindicated in court, so declined every settlement offer.  

(And as discovery continued, the settlement offer demands rose.)

McD’s lost, in no small part because of the long list of similar lawsuits...which contained a damming piece of evidence: McD’s coffee was being served at a much higher temperature than the fast-food industry standard.

The jury awarded the plaintiff millions, but the judgement was reduced to @$500k by an appellate court.


----------



## Aeson

Why do demons only possess average people? Wouldn't they have more impact if they possess the rich and/or powerful?


----------



## megamania

The rich are fiends already or pay off any reports of the activity.


----------



## Aeson

I take full responsibility. I blame China.... for what Mega did in that hotel room with Borat's mom in Iran.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I take full responsibility. I blame China.... for what Mega did in that hotel room with Borat's mom in Iran.



Hey-  you get part blame-  you held the camera.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Hey-  you get part blame-  you held the camera.....



FAKE NEWS! It's camera camera camera all over again.


----------



## Aeson

Years ago I saw James Randi at Dragon Con. I couldn't believe how tiny he was. He seemed like a giant back in the day.


----------



## megamania

Who's that?


----------



## Aeson

The Amazing Randi? He was a magician and debunker. He passed away this week.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The Amazing Randi? He was a magician and debunker. He passed away this week.



One of the great skeptics of the modern day.  He didn’t just debunk charlatans pretending to be psychics, faith healers, mediums, etc., he was one of the major TEACHERS of skeptical debunking methodology.  So even though he has passed, his students continue his work, all over the world.  

I remember seeing a video of some of his students working in India, debunking fakirs who were hoodwinking the rural poor out of whatever they could.


----------



## Aeson

I realize I sold him short. I went for brevity because I was leaving for work. He truly lived up to his moniker of Amazing. The James Randi Foundation has and will continue to do a lot of great work in his name. I haven't watched it but I hear An Honest Liar is an excellent documentary about him.


----------



## Aeson

I watched the new Borat movie. It was better than I expected. It actually had a plot and a story. The best thing was the actress that played his daughter. She was amazing. I would recommend watching just to watch her performance alone. It's worth it. 

As for the Guiliani scene, he was clearly tucking his pants in. I'm not saying he wasn't creepy AF, but he wasn't doing anything inappropriate in his pants. And Cohen know what he was doing. He put that story out right before the release of the movie. It's also at the end so you have to watch the entire movie to see it.


----------



## Aeson

I am indeed pleased with myself for getting a boot to the head reference in a conversation with my mom. I said I hoped my aunt sues her surgeon for malpractice, and remembers me in her will.
"And to my nephew Aeson I leave a boot to the head."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I am indeed pleased with myself for getting a boot to the head reference in a conversation with my mom. I said I hoped my aunt sues her surgeon for malpractice, and remembers me in her will.
> "And to my nephew Aeson I leave a boot to the head."



One of my best friend’s favorite comedy skits!


----------



## Aeson

I keep seeing all these skeletons. People are going crazy decorating with skeletons, and inflatables. Lots and lots of inflatables. I see animal skeletons too. I'm thinking trying to get some after Halloween if I can find them. Could make for good mood pieces in a game room. If I had the money I'd like to set up a room that looks like a wizard's study. If I had real money I'd make a game room that looked like a fantasy tavern, bar and all. I'm such a nerd.


Yeah, I know. I'm going to die lonely and alone.


----------



## megamania

Each year I get a skeletal something.  This year was a dragon.  Last a spider.  Also scorpions and skulls.  Seen skeletal cats, rats, bats and dogs.


----------



## Aeson

I've seen those too. A spider skeleton doesn't make sense.


----------



## megamania

No but unscrewing the thorax, attaching a drow mage inside then re-screwing it made for a memorable encounter just the same.


----------



## trappedslider

so,this popped up on my facebook feed from '17

"Amelia smiled as she glided down the stairs to the grand ballroom. Her silver earrings captured the light from the chandelier and glinted, catching the attention of several people. For a moment, she swept her gaze across the room as more and more people glanced up to appraise her dress. It was really on the verge of starting a new fashion trend, and the people knew it. The striking red corset top matched the fiery red in her hair perfectly, and flowed into a single red fold down the front of the dress. To either side, a midnight black seemed to shimmer, almost dazzling the eye. The high back of her dress, and wide shoulder, drew the eye to her face."

Sadly, nothing i've done recently matches that quality


----------



## Aeson

"Florida Man wouldn't even do this stuff. Why are we accepting it from the president?" 
--Barrack Obama 


LOL


----------



## Aeson

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...mes_bookbundle&linkID=&utm_content=cta_button
From time to time Humble Bundle has gaming books. I haven't looked into the Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG much. I'm a fan of their 3rd edition books. Buying supports the Red Cross. Another reason to look into buying from them.


----------



## Blackrat

I decided to give Tides of Numenera another go. I was delighted to notice that it is possible to lose the game before you even get to character creation


----------



## Aeson

How does that work?


----------



## Blackrat

It starts with a short old school style text adventure section. It describes the situation and you are presented with few choices what to do. The whole section is maybe three choices. You choose ”badly” and you die. Then you start from the beginning again. I think there is exactly one combination of choices that ends in death. I managed to pick those...

After you successfully get through the text part the game turns on the graphic interface and you start character creation / tutorial


----------



## Aeson

Isn't there a TTRPG that allows for a chance of death during character creation? I kept trying to think of it at work last night.


----------



## Blackrat

I remember hearing of such a game. The character creation had a system where every feature you picked increased your character’s age or something like that, I think. So if you went overkill, you killed yourself of old age. Not sure, never played it myself, just remember hearing about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Traveller.  I had that happen with one of my first characters I ever created for that game.  Each time you choose options to increase the depth and breadth of your PC’s background, there are possible positive or negative ancillary possibilities.  Death is one possible outcome if your profession is dangerous.

So, for example, if you are a space marine or criminal of some kind, if you take Too many chances boosting your background, there‘s a real chance your PC might not make it.


----------



## Aeson

I had a morbid conversation with my mom the other day. She said she plans to go ahead and pay for her cremation and planned to pay for mine as well.  

I said I was ok with cremation. I had the idea of having my ashes turned into dice. The thought was it would be something for someone to remember me by in the form of something that talked about who I am. Would you want a d20 with someone's ashes in it?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I said I was ok with cremation. I had the idea of having my ashes turned into dice. The thought was it would be something for someone to remember me by in the form of something that talked about who I am. Would you want a d20 with someone's ashes in it?




Nope. I do have/had* friends though, who consistently rolled so badly that they joked about being cursed.  so haunted dice would be right up their alley.

* one of them died last year.


----------



## Aeson

I noticed today the anchor strap I use for my resistance bands is damaging the door. I can see where the metal is bending. I'm going to have to back off those exercises, change spots where anchoring, and/or do less frequently.


----------



## Aeson

I don't understand people. I was told about another coworker getting beaten. This was bad. Wrecked her car, broke a window, and beat her pretty bad. It seems this is not the first time. Why do people keep going back to abusive partners?

The one I mentioned the other day is back with her boyfriend. 

 It makes no sense.


----------



## megamania

Self-Esteem

They believe no one else will care much less "love" them.


----------



## Aeson

I got an update. She's in the hospital and he's in jail. I hope he stays there.

I understand that. She's a good looking young lady. I don't know her that well. I think she shouldn't have trouble finding someone  better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Two of my aunts were in abusive marriages.  In each case, it took them years to get out.  YEARS.  And these women are NOT what anyone would call weak.

And yet, these guys just sucked the life out of them like vampires.


----------



## Aeson

I think that's a common theme. The abuser doesn't just break the body, they break the will. It will drain the life from anyone.

I had someone say he's had women make him mad enough to hit them but he didn't. Maybe it's because I've never been in a real relationship I never felt that way. I'd like to say I wouldn't hit her but I haven't been in the situation. I believe I have the strength to not do it. I've seen the aftermath too often.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know why I'm up so late. I can't sleep. I got a lot on my mind. I got another issue taking up too much space in my head.


----------



## megamania

Your brain is like a multi-personality and they all sleep at different hours with different high interest subjects on their minds.


----------



## megamania

I'm trying to get a Ramp for the house so that I can at least go outside.   Ramps cost too to buy and I "make" too much to get aid to buy one.

Think I'll just drop down the stairs and enjoy outside from the ground and have the EMTs pick me up daily.


----------



## Blackrat

My dad had a ramp built when his condition got so bad that he couldn’t climb the three steps to get inside. He was lucky in that a close relative is a carpenter who built it for just the material cost. But yeah, I think you should go for. Being able to go outside did good for dad’s mind at that point.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah!  Surely, someone you know- or someone THEY know- can build a decent ramp for you for a reasonable price.


----------



## Aeson

A local _cough_ church _cough_ might be able to help.


----------



## Aeson

The county I live in closed the schools today because of Hurricane Zeta. As far as I know that's never happened before.

I was out in it. Trees were down in several places. Lightning flashes turned the clouds blue. I've seen white and green, purplish before but don't recall blue.


----------



## Aeson

I love this so much. Superman is the king.


----------



## megamania

Heh.   Saw these on my Facebook the other day.  He needs for hands......Hyperion, Sentry, Mighty Mouse, Apollo, too a point- Count Neferia.    So many.


----------



## megamania

Started X-mas shopping.    uuuugh.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Started X-mas shopping.    uuuugh.



We spread it, we've already picked out gifts for the nieces and nephews. All that we need to do is order it (Nov) and then in December ship it.


----------



## megamania

Being on a fixed income and I'm trying to save for taxes and a ramp It will be rough this year.  Ordered some stocking stuffers and an indoor ring toss game as a family gift.  Even in the wheel chair I "think" I can play by moving tables in the hobby room.   Scouted out gift for the wife and not sure what to do from there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> View attachment 128006
> I love this so much. Superman is the king.



I don’t watch the show, but I recognize the one on the left.  Who’s the other one?


----------



## megamania

Bright Burn.  Stolen from Marvel's Supreme Power.     Superman as a child but goes evil..... as a child.  Torments those around him with his speed, strength and powers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On “bad“ Superman homages:

Hyperion- much like Supes himself- has different versions across the multiverse.  There’s at least one evil and one good one that I know of.

Dark Horse Comics had Titan, who was mentally unstable and went on a murder spree.  He was killed- briefly- by King Tiger (supernatural martial artist) but recovered.  However, he was weakened by his brush with death, and was permanently killed by a powerful alien soon after.

Image comics gave us Supreme, who- as I recall- was an alien who didn’t think much of humanity at all.  He did what he did for his own reasons.

Technically, among the foes of Captain Marvel were evil versions of HIM, but in the 1970s, DC briefly had a character named Captain Thunder who was an evil analog of Captain Marvel fighting Superman.  Apparently, they’ve since rebooted the character.


----------



## megamania

Majestic, Captain Marvel aka Shazam, Superman earth 2 and thousands others


----------



## Aeson

My youngest nephew has been learning to drive. Now he has a job he starts next week and a checking account. I feel


----------



## Ulfgeir

Amazon opened here in Sweden a few days ago. Let's just say they didn't quite get the reporting they wanted. It seems they had used automated tools to translate stuff into Swedish, and well those automated translations were NOT done well. You got lots of vulgar stuff, as well as really cringeworthy translations.

Edit:  
Some examples..

Thelocal
The Guardian


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, swedish at least shares part of its linquistic roots with english, and has a sort of similar grammar. If the automated translations fail that bad for swedish, try imagining what they do for finnish that is in no way related language with 100 times more complex grammar


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 128074



Premium is going up after that..


----------



## megamania

Fax of your name and this photo will be sent to ALL insurance companies.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Fax of your name and this photo will be sent to ALL insurance companies.




 And probably several hitmen...


----------



## Aeson

Sean Connery died?


----------



## megamania

But he gets to live twice !


----------



## megamania

Though his acting days were already over- I hate to think we won't see him any more or hear his voice.


----------



## Aeson

There are still places around here without power. I can't believe it. I'm also still seeing power lines and trees down. Some folks are going on 3 days without power.


----------



## Aeson

Warhammer 40k audiobooks. 








						Humble Audiobook Bundle: Voices of Warhammer 2020 by Black Library
					

Catch up on the Voices of Warhammer with this expansive audiobook bundle by the Black Library. Plus, pay what you want and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Aeson

I've had this set for years. Wanted to share. I think it's really cool.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> There are still places around here without power. I can't believe it. I'm also still seeing power lines and trees down. Some folks are going on 3 days without power.



Back in 1987 we had an ice storm in Vermont.  We went without power for over a week.  The outlying more rural towns went two weeks.

The ONLY time I enjoyed using the High School showers


----------



## Aeson

I get that in the county I live in. Mentally it's people are slightly above stone age. The infrastructure is barely out of the dark ages. Where I'm talking about is a sorta affluentish area. A Northern suburb of a major metropolitan city. People with the kind of money and pushiness to get people hopping.

My mom said the Walmart she's working at is getting slammed because the two next closest Walmarts don't have power. One is close to me. They had power when I was in the area around 6am. I wonder what happened since then.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've had this set for years. Wanted to share. I think it's really cool.



JEALOUS!

I had a set of Reapers painted as a chess set to give to my Dad.  I selected and bought the minis myself, then hired a talented local to do the paint job.  

The finished results were first rate and I paid her fee...but one of the bishops (a cleric mini) broke at some point before delivery, and the artist didn’t realize it.  I pointed it out, and she agreed to redo the broken piece with a new mini.  But we had trouble finding another mini like it for some reason, and it was tough finding another Reaper cleric that really fit the overall visuals for that color.

After a longish search, though, we succeeded in finding the right mini!

But before I could get it to her, she moved away and left no contact info.  Never could find anyone willing to mimic her work on the set to replace the damaged piece.  And I don’t have the skills & tools to do it myself.

So, 20+ years later, I still have the “incomplete” set and the unpainted bishop replacement.  Never gave Dad the set.


----------



## Aeson

I'd be jealous of your set if you could have gotten it completed. It's  funny you brought it up because...

I thought about going through my prepainted minis and seeing if I had enough to put together to make a set. I don't think I have enough to do it, but the thought was to try to make the black pieces drow. Driders as knights, ettercaps as pawns? Finding a king would be hard. Drizzt almost would have to be it. 

The white pieces might be a mix of standard PC races.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven’t looked at it in years, but as I recall, mine was humans vs undead.


----------



## megamania

Hmmmmm.... If were to create and paint a themed chess set.......

Clerics + Paladins vs Undead

Warriors vs Monsterous Humanoids

Mix of classes vs Dragons

Marvel heroes vs DC heroes (switch in sets of villains also)


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve occasionally thought about making a chess set of Space Marines vs Chaos Space Marines. Regular Tacticals for Pawns, Assaults for Knights, Psykers for Bishops, Terminators for Rooks and some characters for Kings and Queens


----------



## trappedslider

I finally made another video


----------



## megamania

Hasbro working on a D&D TV series
					

Brain Goldner, the Chairman and CEO of Hasbro, mentioned the upcoming D&D film on an earnings call and then went on to talk about a couple of different approaches for a D&D TV series.




					www.geeknative.com


----------



## Aeson

Ummm....wha??


----------



## Aeson

Danny I read that in Harris county they were trying to get some votes thrown out. Because of the voting location? Does this impact your family? I remember you saying something about helping your mom vote from the car.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The lawsuit was over ballots cast at drive through votkng locations in Harris County.  The process gad been approved by the appropriate authorities and prior challenges were tossed by the TxSupCt.  VERY cynical & suppressionistic by the GOP.

Fortunately, I’m hundred of miles away in Dallas county (just barely- in the upper RT hand corner) AND more importantly, the TxSupCt didn't buy the latest version of this attempt to skew the election any more than they accepted the prior attempts.

I’ve never voted straight ticket in my whole life*, not even this election.  But the local and National GOP keep disappointing me ever more deeply, and I’m getting closer each time.


* in fact, in a very subtle suppression tactic, Texas ended the ability to do straight ticket voting this year.  Now you HAVE to check each race to make sure you vote the way you wanted.  For those who vote straight ticket, that adds around 5 minutes to the process.  That doesn’t sound like much, but if you have 100 voters in line who can no longer vote that way, that’s an additional 500 minutes added to the in-line waiting time.  That’s 8 hours and 20 minutes,


----------



## Aeson

I heard about it and thought about you. I guess I'm glad it's not affecting you. I'm  still disappointed though. Your parents are from the civil rights era. Does this stuff seem familiar to them? 

When you say straight ticket you mean all one party? In my state in the primary you pick which party you want to vote for and vote that way and only that party. In the general you get a ballot with both and choose which one you want.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some of this stuff IS familiar to them, moreso my Dad than my Mom.

And yes, straight-ticket = one party.  In the primaries, you are picking which  members of a given party you want to run for a given office.  You can only vote in one party’s primary, but interestingly, you’re free to vote In ANY promar- not only the one you’re registered member of.  (If any.)  In the general, you pick and choose.  But for all of my voting life- 100% of it in Texas- straight-ticket voting in the general elections has always been an option.

Like I said, not one I’ve ever exercised, but an option nonetheless.


----------



## Aeson

I never thought to ask my parents or grandparents about that time. I'm running out of time to do so. And running out of people to ask. They spent their entire lives in the south (SC,GA and TX) In rural areas. Their lives were not dissimilar from blacks in some ways, but I realize in other ways very different. I wonder if I ask my mom or my aunt that question if I would get a similar answer.  My aunt is the older of the two. She and my mom are the oldest o the six. They may have better memories.


----------



## megamania

is it my age?

is it the changing world?

is it my medical condition?

is it my own awareness?

is it the way certain political groups and members are acting?

My view is changing.  I used to think 60 % one way, 30% another and 10% independent.  Now the 30 and 60 % political views have switched places.    

My dad must be churning his ashes seeing me be like this.


----------



## Aeson

I think people's views change over time, and so they should. You find yourself in different places at different times. Your world view should change with your experiences.


----------



## Aeson

Meet my new roommate Hairy and his friends. He's already taken over MY chair and remote.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Go home, weather, you're drunk...

Last week was all mid-50's F, except for Friday, where it never got above 46 and steadily dropped as the day went on. Low was 31, and we got snow for the first time this year. It rained most of the weekend, and the temps held around the low-to-mid-40's. Today the high was 43, but instead of snow or rain we got high winds that blew my plastic trash can halfway down the street, and left the big blue recycling can lying on the grass at the end of my driveway.
Tomorrow they're calling for 46 and Wednesday for 57.
By Friday it's supposed to hit* 68*...  

Apparently Mother Nature is rolling percentile dice to determine the daily temperature. And probably rolling on random weather charts from the back of the 1st Ed. DMG...


----------



## Aeson

It's been windy here too. Made me worry another storm was coming. Looks like we have a high pressure system camped out over us so it's cold but clear. Driving around this afternoon it was in the 50s I had my sun roof open.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I never thought to ask my parents or grandparents about that time. I'm running out of time to do so. And running out of people to ask. They spent their entire lives in the south (SC,GA and TX) In rural areas. Their lives were not dissimilar from blacks in some ways, but I realize in other ways very different. I wonder if I ask my mom or my aunt that question if I would get a similar answer.  My aunt is the older of the two. She and my mom are the oldest o the six. They may have better memories.



Man, if you have access to someone who knows stuff about earlier aspects of your family, work them!

When I was in 7th or 8th grade, we got assigned assembling a family history as a project. And I had a lot of great uncles & great aunts- and a great-grandmother- to talk to.  Sorting the history from the tall tales takes some doing, of course, and I’m not claiming I succeeded 100% of the time.

But if even HALF of what I was told is true, there were some fun things I learned.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Man, if you have access to someone who knows stuff about earlier aspects of your family, work them!
> 
> When I was in 7th or 8th grade, we got assigned assembling a family history as a project. And I had a lot of great uncles & great aunts- and a great-grandmother- to talk to.  Sorting the history from the tall tales takes some doing, of course, and I’m not claiming I succeeded 100% of the time.
> 
> But if even HALF of what I was told is true, there were some fun things I learned.



My Ancestors dumped tea before it was cool Gaspee Affair - Wikipedia


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of my ancestors rode with Pancho Villa!


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of my ancestors rode with Pancho Villa!



My friend is related to Juan Ponce de León and my great great great grandfather was my county's first republican sheriff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here’s a scary one: I found out from a totally random encounter with a Hatian woman that my actual- and somewhat unusual- surname was shared with the uncle of the person I was talking to.  _He _was a high-ranking member of the* Tonton Makout*...which is why she moved to the USA.

That means possible outcomes for me taking a trip to Haiti include a higher probability of getting kidnapped or killed, either by revenge seekers or by those who think I’m closely related to said person getting angry when they find out I’m (probably) not.  Because that’s kind of like taking a trip to Germany if you’re last name is Mengele.

IOW, I have crossed that vacation possibility RIGHT off my list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

She was cute, too.  But I’m not the kind of guy who looks forward to taking chances on dating a potential cousin, either.


----------



## trappedslider

This just keeps getting better lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shoot, I came from the ugly side of the family., too.  I have some damn hot cousins- one of them knew most of the young cops in NOLA, and none of them would EVER write her a ticket.

(So the stories go.)

OTOH, I also come from the _sane_ side of the family.  That one I just mentioned?  She, her sister, and their mom used to have fights that went as far as throwing stuff.  At each other.  In the trash.  Out the door.  _SHE_ once trapped her 6’ tall, 220lb Marine boyfriend in the pantry one day, and no one would rescue him.

(And _she _dumped _him!)_


----------



## Aeson

Woman can be hot, sane, or smart but they can't be all 3. 

As for my comment earlier. I've heard stories. Like my great grandmother was part of the Bentley as in the automobile family but one of the poor distant relatives. 

I was talking about the civil rights era and segregation specifically. I think I had seen so many videos and movies I never thought to talk to someone that lived during the time. I'm curious to find out in what ways it impacted them. I think my mom did mention once her school was desegregated.


----------



## megamania

Not much i can add.  Had a Great Grandfather in Scotland that fell out of his fishing boat and drowned due to his wadders filling with water.   Found a few days later with crabs going in / out of his month.   A Great Nephew that at the age of 16 looked 30.  Used to seduce women twice his age.  Committed suicide with a train.

From there my Grandfather came here on a ship from Scotland.   My other Grandfather had a 5th grade education but studied and got his license to operate large ships in the NYC area.  Involves calculus and the such.  Self taught.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My paternal grandfather was the first black principal of an all-white school in NOLA.  Even more impressive was that it wasn’t one of the older ones in a lower income area.  It was a NEW one in a relatively upscale area, and he was its very first principal.

That man was a local legend, the kind of educator movies get made of.  He educated, suspended or expelled some of the city’s best and brightest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Woman can be hot, sane, or smart but they can't be all 3.
> 
> As for my comment earlier. I've heard stories. Like my great grandmother was part of the Bentley as in the automobile family but one of the poor distant relatives.
> 
> I was talking about the civil rights era and segregation specifically. I think I had seen so many videos and movies I never thought to talk to someone that lived during the time. I'm curious to find out in what ways it impacted them. I think my mom did mention once her school was desegregated.



My great grandmother was a modiste- a highly skilled seamstress who specializes in high-end clothing such as one might wear to a formal society ball, fancy dress party, or wedding dresses.  She was black and Jewish, related to one of NOLA’s wealthier families- they owned a higher-end department store.

Because she was black (but light-skinned), she normally would have had to go through servant entries of stores like that.  But because she was family- even if not usually publicly recognized as such- she could go in the front doors like anyone else.  When she shopped there with my grandmother or mom, they treated her like royalty, too- got her a seat, gave her coffee in the good china, etc.

And apparently, she was skilled enough she could tell white clients “No.”

She didn’t go downtown much when I knew her, but she could still call them up and have them deliver sewing supplies on credit.  They buried her in her favorite spike heeled shoes.


----------



## Aeson

My manager and friend quit the paper last night. She'd been there 8 years. She called me crying to tell me. Later she said the crying was not because she was upset, more relieved. She felt that she was being used. She often had to do the work of other managers by driving routes in their districts. She said they often talked down to her. 

She primarily kept the job for the insurance. Her day job paid better but didn't provide insurance. I told her not to rush to find another job. I wanted her to take time and spend it with her sons. She's told me many times they hated that she worked too much. I said she needs to spend time with them, they may grow up resenting her for not being there. I don't think being a Trumpist she'll go for signing up for Obamacare. But she left her job in time to sign up for it.


----------



## Aeson

Come on, Joe! You can do it!


----------



## Aeson

Because of the election we didn't get our papers until 3:30 am. I finished a little after 8am. It might have been a record for me. Most nights it takes me nearly 6 hours. And I squished a squirrel. I couldn't avoid it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have hit very few critters.  In each case, I had no option.

But the squirrel that ran under my car BETWEEN the front and back wheels was the weirdest.


----------



## Aeson

I think I grazed a coyote yesterday morning. I was on a 4 lane divided highway. It got out to the middle grass median and turned back. I barely saw it the first time. What I saw was the motion of it more than the form of it. I'm unclear on why it turned back. No one was coming from the other direction. It would have been safer to keep going.

I'm not sure how bad I hit it. I didn't run it over. It had almost cleared the front of the car. In those situations I don't know what to do. If it was wounded and I tried to help, it might try to bite me to protect itself. I thought it safer to just keep going.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have hit very few critters.  In each case, I had no option.



sure you didn't....murderer!


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> sure you didn't....murderer!



Tasty tasty murder. Oh that's not what you're talking about.


----------



## Aeson

A woman from Ireland I play King of Avalon with suggested a form of investment called a Contract for Difference or CFD. While it's like this...it's illegal in the US. LOL I said she tried to get me locked up.


----------



## Aeson

"The three Abrahamic religions have the same origin story,  then they take their own choose your adventure paths."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I watched the new Borat movie. It was better than I expected. It actually had a plot and a story. The best thing was the actress that played his daughter. She was amazing. I would recommend watching just to watch her performance alone. It's worth it.
> 
> As for the Guiliani scene, he was clearly tucking his pants in. I'm not saying he wasn't creepy AF, but he wasn't doing anything inappropriate in his pants. And Cohen know what he was doing. He put that story out right before the release of the movie. It's also at the end so you have to watch the entire movie to see it.



I watched the movie as well. I thought it was pretty good. I liked the scene where she swallowed the tiny baby and they went to a clinic to get it removed. The guy was just like wtf.

As for the Guiliani scene... I feel like that specific action was probably innocent even though it looked suspect as hell, but it never would have happened if they had just decided to do the interview without bringing drinks into the bedroom. So in a way, he did kind of bring it upon himself. And the actress is an adult and he never would have thought she was only 15 except it was yelled at him when Cohen interrupted.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Sean Connery died?



I heard that and was like dang, I can't believe he died already? Oh, he was NINETY?! I can't believe he only died now! I can't imagine living to be ninety.


----------



## megamania

Saw something morbid but neat about him.  Died 10/31/20.   or 1+0+3+1+2+0....... 007.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Ummm....wha??
> 
> View attachment 128144




Hello There.


----------



## megamania

wakey wakey


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Saw something morbid but neat about him.  Died 10/31/20.   or 1+0+3+1+2+0....... 007.



Although typically we would just write.... 7... which I know, ruins everything. Hah.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> wakey wakey



I'm awake, just doing my bi-monthly catchup on the Hive.


----------



## megamania

technically 007 and 7 are the same..... but 007 is better


----------



## megamania

Sean Bean was Agent 009 correct?    If he died that same date it would be 10/31/2020..... 009


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I'm awake, just doing my bi-monthly catchup on the Hive.



Need to visit more often


----------



## megamania

and Dog Moon has been recalled by his fellow traveling Moon People as they circle the planet for another four weeks.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Need to visit more often



Im Aeson and I approve this message.


----------



## Aeson

And the future of the country may be decided by hookers, gamblers,  and gangsters. Trump should feel right at home.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> And the future of the country may be decided by hookers, gamblers,  and gangsters.



so what else is new?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I'm awake, just doing my bi-monthly catchup on the Hive.



Is that twice a month or once every two months?


----------



## Blackrat

A bit of a political joke, ’cause seriously, your system is as confusing as THAC0


----------



## Aeson

I figured THAC0 out long before I figured out our voting system. To be honest, this has been fascinating. The counting continues in my state and with every update Trump's lead narrows. What at one point was 100k votes is around 2k now. I would probably feel differently if Biden were in the lead. This election fits in with the rest of the year. 

I made a comment that this year will be discussed in history textbooks for generations to come.


----------



## megamania

2020......In like a Lion and out like a T-rex that stepped on a d4.  (roaring, swearing and crashing into things)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...which THEN stepped on a Lego with its other foot...


----------



## Ulfgeir

I do wonder how many customs regarding politics in the US will be turned into hard laws after this...


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> I do wonder how many customs regarding politics in the US will be turned into hard laws after this...



Honestly,none

I turn 35 tody,something we didn't expect. We didn't think i'd make it pass 30.


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> Honestly,none
> 
> I turn 35 tody,something we didn't expect. We didn't think i'd make it pass 30.



Happy birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> I do wonder how many customs regarding politics in the US will be turned into hard laws after this...



I _hope_ the parties will work together to codify certain things- like a set procedure for removal of a sitting President under the 25th amendment, hard and fast rules about conducting a Presidential impeachment*, or the actual duties of the Senate during a SCOTUS nomination- but I don’t think they will.





* each so far has been done more or less by winging it.


----------



## Aeson

And mental health evaluations should be standard. Age limits as well as term limits. There is a minimum age limit but there should be a maximum.


----------



## trappedslider

I finally bought a copy of Ticket to Ride ^_^


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And mental health evaluations should be standard. Age limits as well as term limits. There is a minimum age limit but there should be a maximum.



I don’t believe in age maximums or term limits beyond those already in place, but I agree that a mental health evaluation should be part of the President’s annual physical.

Maaaaaybe ditto for federal judges of the appellate level or higher- regardless of branch- including the SCOTUS.


----------



## Aeson

Oh oh oh and reform of presidential pardons. That needs done before the end of this term. I know it won't happen but it needs doing.


----------



## Aeson

Because, frack you. lol Creepy AF, but great picture.








						Rare wolf spider presumed extinct turns up on British military base
					

Britain's great fox-spider had not been seen since 1993. Turns out, it's been thriving on a military base.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> I do wonder how many customs regarding politics in the US will be turned into hard laws after this...



Either none or many.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Honestly,none
> 
> I turn 35 tody,something we didn't expect. We didn't think i'd make it pass 30.




Happy B-Day


----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

Either I'm hearing fireworks or the Trumpist civil war had started.


----------



## Aeson

In the game I'm playing on of my alliance is named Mars, they have farm accounts named Depression and Melancholy. I thought it hilarious the god of war feeds off of depression and melancholy.


----------



## trappedslider

First game of ticket to ride, i won via the LA to New York/Miami routes.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Terminator: Dark Fate today. I liked it. It was better than Genisys. But I like Salvation when most didn't. Grace was a good character. I could see the franchise continuing with her and Dani.


----------



## megamania

I'm thinking give it ten years then do a true reboot.


----------



## Blackrat

More joking


----------



## megamania

pew!  pew!   pew-pew!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> More joking
> View attachment 128301



That one IS tough, especially since you can’t tell the scale.  If those trees are all 30’+ tall, I’d pick every square except top left.

If those trees are under 10’ tall, though, you’re just looking at the Finnish Snipers Christmas party, and should select ALL of the boxes.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually suspect there might be one finnish sniper right infront of the camera, filling the view...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I actually suspect there might be one finnish sniper right infront of the camera, filling the view...



It’s her arm tat.  We’re getting a closeup on her bicep.


----------



## Aeson

The joke is that Finland exists and has a military. 
So a human would click no pictures while a bot would click all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The joke is that Finland exists and has a military.
> So a human would click no pictures while a bot would click all.



You have just signed 2 death warrants on yourself: one from Skynet, one from the Finnish Snipers.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You have just signed 2 death warrants on yourself: one from Skynet, one from the Finnish Snipers.



Since neither exists I should be ok. Even if these alleged snipers were real, it never snows here. They have nowhere to hide.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Since neither exists I should be ok. Even if these alleged snipers were real, it never snows here. They have nowhere to hide.



...did that artificial Christmas tree with LEDs behind you just _giggle?_


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...did that artificial Christmas tree with LEDs behind you just _giggle?_



I don't have a tree _yet_. Besides, my roommate Hairy and his friends are doing a great job as watchmen.


----------



## Aeson

You're just spreading pro Finland is real propaganda. You're a shill for Big Finland. You might even be a JEW working for George Soros.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You have just signed 2 death warrants on yourself: one from Skynet, one from the Finnish Snipers.



Isn't this redundant? Are they not the same? 
FAKE NEWS!!

And they can find me at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue until January 21. Ask for Big Donny


----------



## Aeson

I gave you people some grade A classic comedy gold and all I get is crickets? Sheesh What do I have to do claim election fraud?


I got a free meal at Taco Bell. I pull up to the window after ordering and the lady asked what I ordered. She seemed confused.  I tried to pay. She didn't take my money. She repeated my order incorrectly,  I told her my order again, she gave me a wrong price. She quoted the price correctly when I ordered. She hands me my drink and a couple minutes later a receipt. Never took my money or asked for it. She gave me my food and wished me a good night. If there's a dispute I have the receipt,  it's the wrong one but I have it. lol


----------



## trappedslider

For the vets:
Marines stands for:  Mostly Army Rejects In Naval Entertainment Service
NAVY: Urber for Marines.
things Skippy is no longer allowed to do in the U.S. Army:
Not allowed to add pictures of officers I don’t like to War Criminal posters.
Not allowed to join any militia.
Not allowed to form any militia.
May not call any officers immoral, untrustworthy, lying, slime, even if I’m right.
Must not tell any officer that I am smarter than they are, especially if it’s true.
Not allowed to let sock puppets take responsibility for any of my actions.
Not allowed to let sock puppets take command of my post.
Not allowed to chew gum at formation, unless I brought enough for everybody.
(Next day) Not allowed to chew gum at formation even if I _did_ bring enough for everybody.
Not allowed to trade military equipment for “magic beans”.
Not allowed to sell magic beans during duty hours.
An order to “Put Kiwi on my boots” does _not_ involve fruit.
An order to “Make my Boots black and shiny” does not involve electrical tape.
The proper response to a lawful order is not “Why?”
Must not start any SITREP (Situation Report) with “I recently had an experience I just had to write you about….”
I may not trade my rifle for any of the following: Cigarettes, booze, sexual favors, Kalishnikovs, Soviet Armored vehicles, small children, or bootleg CD’s.
Not allowed to “defect” to OPFOR during training missions


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I gave you people some grade A classic comedy gold and all I get is crickets? Sheesh What do I have to do claim election fraud?
> 
> 
> I got a free meal at Taco Bell. I pull up to the window after ordering and the lady asked what I ordered. She seemed confused.  I tried to pay. She didn't take my money. She repeated my order incorrectly,  I told her my order again, she gave me a wrong price. She quoted the price correctly when I ordered. She hands me my drink and a couple minutes later a receipt. Never took my money or asked for it. She gave me my food and wished me a good night. If there's a dispute I have the receipt,  it's the wrong one but I have it. lol



Someone had a case of the Mondays, apparently. 

Either that, or someone is trying to poison you with TB...


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Someone had a case of the Mondays, apparently.
> 
> Either that, or someone is trying to poison you with TB...



Peter Gibbons : Let me ask you something. When you come in on Monday and you're not feeling real well, does anyone ever say to you, "Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays?"

Lawrence : No. No, man. Hell no, man. I believe you'd get your ass kicked sayin' something like that, man.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My _mother_ just sent me this.


----------



## Blackrat

Wait, who told you about our finland hoax?! Stay where you are, do not be alarmed by the black SUVs...


----------



## Aeson

That's her best acting performance evar. Her fun bags are more real than Finland.


----------



## Aeson

My mom has no clue how genetics work on the most basic level. No matter how many times I correct her on the stuff about older parents and down syndrome,  she still brings it up. 
I can't talk to her about having children or wanting children without her bringing it up. We can't talk about actors with down syndrome without her bringing it up. She's stuck in a rut worse than Paula White.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I got a free meal at Taco Bell.



Free its for me.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My _mother_ just sent me this.




She was a fantasy I used to have.  Her Funbags are awesome.

Then Charlie played with them.

Not sure I would touch them now.   But I will stare..... and drool.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> She was a fantasy I used to have.  Her Funbags are awesome.
> 
> Then Charlie played with them.
> 
> Not sure I would touch them now.   But I will stare..... and drool.



As if you read my mind. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Aeson

__





						Ramp Builders | Free Ramps Projects
					





					www.ramps.org
				




Mega, have you looked into getting help with getting a ramp? This site might help.


----------



## The DMD

share this out with all your D&D friends.

Enter to win a copy of Tasha's Caldron of Everything. Terms and conditions apply. At this time contest is only open to US residents. Contest ends on 12/31/2020 with the drawing to follow.

Tasha's Caldron of Everything


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramp Builders | Free Ramps Projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ramps.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega, have you looked into getting help with getting a ramp? This site might help.



Looks like they only help NE and New Hampshire border areas.   Those out of Dartouth Hospital I guess.  But thankyou for thinking of me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Looks like they only help NE and New Hampshire border areas.   Those out of Dartouth Hospital I guess.  But thankyou for thinking of me.



I'll keep looking. Maybe you can contact them and they can point you to someone? Sometimes these groups work together.


----------



## trappedslider

The 5-Car Garage Attached to This $16 Million West Hollywood Penthouse Comes With a McLaren 765LT
					

For $16 million, you get a penthouse, the garage, the car and more.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'll keep looking. Maybe you can contact them and they can point you to someone? Sometimes these groups work together.



Welcome to Vermont


----------



## Aeson

I am fond of generous buttocks, and I cannot deceive you.


----------



## megamania

So..... as the insurance is written..... I can either have a visiting nurse change my catheter and check on my health OR I can get a proper wheelchair..... not both.

*WTF ?!?*


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I am fond of generous buttocks, and I cannot deceive you.


----------



## Aeson

While that is indeed a grand posterior, I have to admit, it is not the hind quarters I prefer.


----------



## Aeson

Due to a senator retirement we have 2 Senate races instead 1 this year. Both have a runoff set for January. The Secretary of State bowing to pressure to resign from both incumbents (Republicans), has decided to call for a BY HAND RECOUNT of over 5 million votes in 159 counties. It all has to be done by November 20. As I understand it, the 2 incumbents are the only ones saying anything about the Senate race. Everyone else is focused on the Presidential race. I find it odd that no other down ballot race in any other state has been called into question. Only the presidential race is being questioned. If there was so blatantly obvious fraud, shouldn't it be across all races not the presidential?

I bring it up not to start something. I wanted share the Herculean task that is ahead for my state. It's insane that it's come to this. All the work and money that's going into it. The fiscal conservatives should be outraged. I'm not sure they exist anymore. I don't envy the people having to do this. The pressure has to be immense.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> So..... as the insurance is written..... I can either have a visiting nurse change my catheter and check on my health OR I can get a proper wheelchair..... not both.
> 
> *WTF ?!?*



Nurses varied it and yup- that's the way it works.  They will do their best next week to evaluate me, siz me and get me something better than what I am in currently.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Is that twice a month or once every two months?



Speaking of which, whose idea was it to make bi-weekly/bi-monthly into either twice per instance or every other instance? Terrible wording... 

But by the (in)frequency of my posting, you should have SOME idea.   (It's the former option).


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> HAND RECOUNT of over 5 million votes in 159 counties



Well, that certainly sounds like an annoying task. I would hate to be one of the counters. Guess it wouldn't be HARD work, just really, really boring. Wonder how long a single vote would take to tally. _look at vote, mark it somewhere, move on to next vote_.  Like, even if you counted one vote per second, in an eight hour shift, the most you would get would be 28,800 votes. It would take 1 person 174 days to do that. Or 174 people 1 day to do it, I suppose. At a rate of $10 per hour, would cost $13,920 just for man hours. And I assume that it would be impossible to count 1 vote per second, let alone keep the pace for an entire 8 hour shift. So yeah, have fun with that!


----------



## Aeson

I'm assuming they take more than a second. They're not just looking for a mark. They're looking at eligibility of the voter and "legality" of the vote. Legal vote is one of those terms Republicans keep using.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The joke is that Finland exists and has a military.




 Finland doesn't need a military. There's one metal band for every three people in the country... 
Plus, Nightwish would stop playing shows in any country that attacked Finland, and that would cause their citizens to revolt.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Oh, and I finally got around to remembering to take a picture of this...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finland just keeps a token military force, made up entirely of descendants and clones or “The White Death.”  That’s all they need.

Well...that and the clones of Nico Hakkinen who make up the motor pool.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Finland just keeps a token military force, made up entirely of descendants and clones or “The White Death.”  That’s all they need.
> 
> Well...that and the clones of Nico Hakkinen who make up the motor pool.



Mika Häkkinen or Nico Rosberg? Or do you mean like gestalt clone of both


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, and we are descendants of people who the vikings thought were too dangerous to raid... So we don’t really need a military force. It’s just to play for international politics...


----------



## Blackrat

Aaanywayy....


----------



## Aeson

More like pet names for penis.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Mika Häkkinen or Nico Rosberg? Or do you mean like gestalt clone of both



I meant Mika.  But a chimaera of the two of them...


----------



## Blackrat

Throw in Nico’s father, a former F1 champion also, and maybe Mika Salo too...

Ahem...
I will neither confirm nor deny the existance of finnish superdrivers, cloned from the best qualities of former champions...


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Oh, and I finally got around to remembering to take a picture of this...
> 
> View attachment 128415



And I know..... WHAt you did dear... With.... The sign.


----------



## megamania

Names for swords..... Stabbies, Long Stabbies, Short Stabbies and Curved Stabbies.   Shields are Stabbie blockers


----------



## megamania

Spent my day listening to stories about Bigfoot while writing notes about Overpower.


----------



## megamania

The Overpower project is now a waste of time however.  Vermont has once more made it that homes can not have visitors.  2020 will not be over soon enough.


----------



## Aeson

The high school my niece and nephew go to is closing to in person classes for 2 weeks. They're not reporting Covid cases to the public but it's gotten bad enough they feel they need to close again. Thankfully my niece and nephew have been doing online classes. They do want to go back after Christmas break though.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> 2020 will not be over soon enough.




 WalMart is now selling t-shirts that say 2020 and have a picture of a dumpster fire on them.

I very nearly bought one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I had breakfast with my friend from work. Since she's not my manager anymore we might be able to spend time together again. We had a good time. I've missed spending time with her.


----------



## Aeson

I thought I'd give Harry's razors a try. I had hoped for a better shave. It really doesn't seem much better. Might be a little worse. I noticed a couple of cuts. I have a few spots where it seems hard to get all of the hair. I don't know if everyone has this. Also around my mouth there appears to be razor burn. That could be from the electric razor I used to cut down my beard before shaving. It's unclear. All I know, is it's much more pronounced. The blades seemed ok. The handle was comfortable and didn't seem like cheap plastic like the disposable razors. 

The shaving cream seems a little tough to wash off. It doesn't seem to just rinse off like others. I'm not sure if that's a good thing.

The post shave balm is nice smelling. I can't tell if it's done anything else. But it smells nice.

Being the first shave it's hard to give a great evaluation. At this point I wouldn't tell someone to avoid the Harry's brand products. I think seeing how long it takes to go through the 4 sets of blades that came with it will be the determining factor.


----------



## Aeson

Thought I'd give a little more info; The Harry's products came from Bespoke Post. It's a monthly subscription service for men. They have a lot of stuff to choose from each month. I went with the shaving box this month because I've been wanting to try this razor. It came with a set of 4 blades,  the shave cream, the balm, and a shower mirror and caddy that are from a different company. There was also a card to get 4 more blades.  The mirror and caddy look nice but I'm going to wait to put them in the shower. I don't want to use the adhesive on the back if I plan to move next year.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm assuming they take more than a second. They're not just looking for a mark. They're looking at eligibility of the voter and "legality" of the vote. Legal vote is one of those terms Republicans keep using.



Oh, I would assume that it would take more than one second as well. I guess I just like doing math and was thinking "what would be the cheapest that it would cost?" So if it takes 10 seconds per ballot, that's suddenly 1,740 - 8 hour days and would cost $139,200 just to manually count. If it takes one minute per ballot... multiply by six... and yeah, that's definitely adding up to be an expensive process!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Finland doesn't need a military. There's one metal band for every three people in the country...
> Plus, Nightwish would stop playing shows in any country that attacked Finland, and that would cause their citizens to revolt.



I like Nightwish. America, don't attack Finland!


----------



## Dog Moon

It's funny. I use the cheap, disposable blades. Maybe not perfect, but I've tried a few razors and they don't really seem a whole lot different and considering how much cheaper they are, I've stuck with them for quite some time.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, I would assume that it would take more than one second as well. I guess I just like doing math and was thinking "what would be the cheapest that it would cost?" So if it takes 10 seconds per ballot, that's suddenly 1,740 - 8 hour days and would cost $139,200 just to manually count. If it takes one minute per ballot... multiply by six... and yeah, that's definitely adding up to be an expensive process!



And renting space. In some counties they'd more space for more people. Being government,  they'll find some way to make it cost at least a dollar per ballot.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> It's funny. I use the cheap, disposable blades. Maybe not perfect, but I've tried a few razors and they don't really seem a whole lot different and considering how much cheaper they are, I've stuck with them for quite some time.



I always seem to look like a slasher film victim when using them. They cut me up something awful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m also a disposable razor guy.  I have a stockpile.


----------



## Aeson

If they didn't cut me up so bad I'd be one too.


----------



## Aeson

How about a cuss word filter that changes everything to 2020.

"Go 2020 yourself"
"Come 2020 or high water"
"The 2020 really hit the fan"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have to take a 2020...


----------



## Blackrat

Regarding razors, I went full viking years ago. I got fed up with shaving. No regrets. Saves a lot too


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Regarding razors, I went full viking years ago. I got fed up with shaving. No regrets. Saves a lot too



I thought you shave your head. I recall a picture of you; epic goatee and shaved head. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, I just use a clipper for hair. About 1mm long once a month or so. Too much of a bother to shave that too. And the goatee has since turned into a full beard, as I gave up.


----------



## trappedslider

someone forgot rule 1 Fight club in New York City with over 200 people broken up by authorities


----------



## Aeson

When they strap on the helmets I thought 2020 is about  to get real.


You really can put that in for any cuss word.lol


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I always seem to look like a slasher film victim when using them. They cut me up something awful.



Use the cheapies myself.  Sometimes I'll good....sometimes I have blood running down the soft tissues of my neck.  Oh well.  Not trying to impress- just trying to be able to live with myself.


----------



## megamania

My son cut my hair this time.  The electric shaver died.   Nervous but I came out okay.  My wife had to share it on Facebook.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> When they strap on the helmets I thought 2020 is about  to get real.



Interesting watching them switch around instruments. For a while they had two people using one guitar.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Interesting watching them switch around instruments. For a while they had two people using one guitar.



You haven't seen this one.


Or this


----------



## Aeson

We have a candidate for Senate named Jon Ossoff. I saw a campaign sign reading "Vote Your Ossoff". I laughed my ossoff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> We have a candidate for Senate named Jon Ossoff. I saw a campaign sign reading "Vote Your Ossoff". I laughed my ossoff.



Seen some of him in action.  He’s got a razor sharpness about him.


----------



## megamania

Need to find a hobby that doesn't involve anyone else.  Gaming and Overpower have bottomed out and the shaking of hands means I can't draw, paint or read.

What is left?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Do you have a tablet?


----------



## megamania

Nope


----------



## megamania

The kids of the major hairbands have gotten together.  I like it.









						'Suspect 208' - A Band Made Up Of Rock Stars Sons
					

Long Awaited is the first single by Suspect 208, wait 'til you see who is in the band...wait 'til you hear that voice!!!




					www.iheartradio.ca


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Need to find a hobby that doesn't involve anyone else.  Gaming and Overpower have bottomed out and the shaking of hands means I can't draw, paint or read.
> 
> What is left?



You can do what Michael J Fox is doing and go into writing, with his memory issues he's had to give up acting, and with the Parkinson's playing the guitar is out.


----------



## megamania

Not much of a writer.

Just look at my Storyhours.

I jump around with 1st, 2nd and 3rd person without knowing it.

That said-  I have considered it as something just for myself.


----------



## Aeson

I wish there were a lawyer around. Anyone know one? 

If a plaintiff in a case goes on national television on multiple networks and presents "evidence", doesn't that taint potential jury pools, bias possible judges? How about coerces witnesses? Prompt witnesses on what to say? Shouldn't any case brought before a court be thrown out because of this?


----------



## megamania

What if they are a bullying duck head?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I wish there were a lawyer around. Anyone know one?
> 
> If a plaintiff in a case goes on national television on multiple networks and presents "evidence", doesn't that taint potential jury pools, bias possible judges? How about coerces witnesses? Prompt witnesses on what to say? Shouldn't any case brought before a court be thrown out because of this?



Potentially.  And courts DO consider stuff like that when contemplating gag orders, changes of venue, mistrials and sanctions.

But it won’t get a case automatically dismissed.


----------



## Aeson

A number of podcasters and youtubers I watch are doing a live stream on Black Friday to raise money to help the senate race here in Georgia.  Only one of them lives here in Georgia. They're in Utah, Oklahoma,  Illinois, Ohio, and points beyond. I think it's crazy, awesome, but crazy. 
What's real funny? They're all atheists but they're raising money to help a Reverend.


----------



## Aeson

It's a baby.


----------



## megamania

Cute monkey.  I wonder what he is thinking?

Nose.  Eyes.   Soft tissue........


----------



## trappedslider

I've been laughing my head off at this and i'm not quite sure why lol


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Cute monkey.  I wonder what he is thinking?
> 
> Nose.  Eyes.   Soft tissue........



I could have saved 15% or more by switching to GEICO.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> I've been laughing my head off at this and i'm not quite sure why lol



Red Hood is a strange character for origin and personality.

Joker "kills" him as robin.  Now he has a snarky and sarcastic personality.


----------



## Aeson

Much like another red hooded character from another company?


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Red Hood is a strange character for origin and personality.
> 
> Joker "kills" him as robin.  Now he has a snarky and sarcastic personality.


----------



## Aeson

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08467TGF4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SuIUFbBVAB5HS
		




This is awesome. A color changing d20 lamp.


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching Unhinged,  Russell Crowe's newest movie. I had hoped he was in a fat suit when he played Roger Ailes. Looks like it's all him. He's heading into my territory.  I don't think he could pull off Gladiator these days.


----------



## Aeson

This song played during the end credits of Unhinged.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I don't think he could pull off Gladiator these days.



...unless it was a cannibal comedy...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...unless it was a cannibal comedy...



An eating contest.  He could compete in a series of eating contests until he reaches the grand finale against Commodus. Who would poison Maximus' pie and we'd have that scene from Stand By Me.


----------



## Aeson

I thought that would have gotten a little laugh. Tough crowd.


I did something tonight I've never done before. I got out of my car without putting it in park. It started to roll backwards. I turned around and put it in park before it got too far. I had thrown a paper at a house that was on vacation, something else I've never down. So I back up and get out to get the paper and feel the car door pushing on me. So that was my heart attack moment of the night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glad to hear you survived!


----------



## Aeson

I shared this one last time. Trappedslider was interested so thought I'd share again.









						Humble Software Bundle: MAPS Extravaganza Encore
					

We’ve teamed up with ProFantasy Software for our newest bundle. Get software like Campaign Cartographer & City Designer. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Glad to hear you survived!



I could picture myself chasing after the car like some bad comedy scene.


----------



## trappedslider

This year's Turkey: First we start with a hummingbird. Put that in a sparrow, stuff them both in a Cornish hen, then put that in a chicken. Put all that in a duck, then in a turkey, then in a bigger turkey. Put that in a penguin, stuff that in a peacock, then an eagle, shove it all in an albatross, then an emu, next comes an ostrich, then a leopard! Put all that in a pterodactyl, then stuff it in a Boeing 747.


----------



## Aeson

Still better than 2020.


----------



## Aeson

Despite many stores scaling back on Black Friday sales there are sale papers. The night before Thanksgiving is a big night. Normally we start around midnight. Tonight I got to work around 6pm. I finished at 1:45. Got home a little after 2. Haven't been home this early in a long time. 

Heavy rain passed through before work. Held off for most of the time during work. Shortly after getting home it sounded like a huge downpour started. I got lucky tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I could picture myself chasing after the car like some bad comedy scene.



Reminds me of those fails of that one TikTok challenge where you get out of the car while it's moving and dance. Hilarious watching the ones that get out of the car and suddenly have to chase it down. Like yeah, you're totally getting what you deserve, you idiot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Still better than 2020.



Anything without Murder Hornets makes it better than 2020!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Reminds me of those fails of that one TikTok challenge where you get out of the car while it's moving and dance. Hilarious watching the ones that get out of the car and suddenly have to chase it down. Like yeah, you're totally getting what you deserve, you idiot.



“Ghost riding the Whip”, as they say.


----------



## Aeson

I wanna order this one soooooo bad. It's gonna be $45 even with a discount.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I wanna order this one soooooo bad. It's gonna be $45 even with a discount.
> 
> View attachment 129310



Neat, but $45 is WAY too much. Always liked the idea of Heroforge, but always found the options lacking and the cost too prohibitive.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dog Moon said:


> Neat, but $45 is WAY too much. Always liked the idea of Heroforge, but always found the options lacking and the cost too prohibitive.



I was thinking of doing a character for the scion-campaign I play in (temporarily on hold), but $45 + Shipping  + VAT and Customs fees, would make that one hell of an expensive figure.  I did make screen-shots though.


----------



## Aeson

Did you change the shading in those pictures? The first one looks so much more defined. 




My high school won its first football playoff game in its 62 year history. When I went there in the 90s the team always had a losing record. I'm not getting my hopes up. This is the second time in the playoffs in two years so who knows. They were the underdog in this one. 
Last year's champs lost their first round game.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Did you change the shading in those pictures? The first one looks so much more defined.



The first one is how the character looks in their UI. The other is how the finished figure would look.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to spend $3 million to get a recount where my opponent got MORE votes. I'm so glad I think 10 moves ahead and didn't spend my OWN money.
WINNING!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My high school won its first football playoff game in its 62 year history. When I went there in the 90s the team always had a losing record. I'm not getting my hopes up. This is the second time in the playoffs in two years so who knows. They were the underdog in this one.
> Last year's champs lost their first round game.




That sucks. I remember one year our team made it to the championships. We played at the Metrodome. Was fun. We were doing okay, but we were losing. But then BAM! touchdown. Still behind. Other team makes it down the field a little bit. BAM! Interception! Make it back. Touchdown! We win! So crazy. Such a sudden turn of events that made us all super happy and really had to suck for the other team.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm going to spend $3 million to get a recount where my opponent got MORE votes. I'm so glad I think 10 moves ahead and didn't spend my OWN money.
> WINNING!!!



That was Wisconsin, wasn't it? I thought it it was funny too. Oh, they miscounted. You actually have fewer votes now.

But sadly, even with all the experts saying there was no fraud, the conspiracy theorists are claiming massive fraud... and who are so many people believing? Never the experts. Of course not. People don't listen to the country's leading expert (one of the WORLD'S leading experts) in infectious diseases, so why would they listen to experts in any other fields. No, let's send him death threats instead... seriously people? Seriously? There is something wrong with so many of these people...


----------



## Dog Moon

So I was working on my adventure path and there's this powerful quasit druid. He has a harem of succubi, because of course he does!

But then I was like... he's Tiny. What's the point of a harem?  Then of course I was like hmmmm, but he has access to Wild Shape...

No, no, no! Bad Dog Moon! Bad!

Is it still considered bestiality if it's a shapechanged person?


----------



## Aeson

Yes, but it's only as illegal or taboo as you allow it to be. They're both outsiders so you're already deep in fantasy land.


Many moons ago I was in a game in a city like Sigil. The DM said we could find anything to eat that we wanted. I asked if there was human on a stick. Being a human I guess it seemed odd. The DM and other players were repulsed. I assume their characters were too. I even came up with the backstory of being trapped in the snow and having to resort to eating my friends to survive for the reason for asking.


----------



## trappedslider

'Spider-Man: Miles Morales' bug gives NYC the patio heater superhero it needs
					

A bug in 'Spider-Man: Miles Morales' turns the superhero into random objects, including a patio heater.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> 'Spider-Man: Miles Morales' bug gives NYC the patio heater superhero it needs
> 
> 
> A bug in 'Spider-Man: Miles Morales' turns the superhero into random objects, including a patio heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



And the New Yorkers go in, unperturbed by Spider-Patioheater.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Yes, but it's only as illegal or taboo as you allow it to be. They're both outsiders so you're already deep in fantasy land.
> 
> 
> Many moons ago I was in a game in a city like Sigil. The DM said we could find anything to eat that we wanted. I asked if there was human on a stick. Being a human I guess it seemed odd. The DM and other players were repulsed. I assume their characters were too. I even came up with the backstory of being trapped in the snow and having to resort to eating my friends to survive for the reason for asking.



You know, I would probably ask for that too. Not as a "I really want to eat human" but more like "Do they really have EVERYTHING?"


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> You know, I would probably ask for that too. Not as a "I really want to eat human" but more like "Do they really have EVERYTHING?"



That's what I was going for, but their reaction caused me to double down on it.


----------



## Aeson

I got in a conversation with a young woman about high school. She said she graduated 12 years ago. I said that wasn't that long ago. I was more than 20 years out, that I graduated in 94. To which she said she was born in 93. 

Where's my cane? I feel old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In an interview, Paul McCartney pinpointed the moment he first felt old.  He was riding The Metro, and was recognized by a young fan who said she had all of his albums.

”Even The Beatles?”, he asked.

Eyes wide and jaws agape, she responded, “You were in a band before Wings?!”


----------



## Aeson

I find it heard to believe Sir Paul took public transit.


----------



## trappedslider

A tomboy Atheist finds herself stranded in her hometown during a pandemic lockdown, after she came home to celebrate her two friends finally opening an inn  Against her better judgment, she falls in love with that aloof Starbucks barista. Together, they learn the true meaning of Christmas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m drinking milk...

A childless enigma finds herself stranded in her hometown during a pandemic lockdown, after she came home to rebuild the animal shelter, after the last one was burned down by people who hate Christmas. Against her better judgment, she falls in love with a doomsday survivalist. Together, they learn the true meaning of Christmas.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm wearing a gray shirt. Guess I'm not supposed to do this.


----------



## Aeson

We're expecting some SNOW this evening. Not much is expected but I do have drive tonight with the temps below freezing. Hopefully the wind dry the roads before I have to go out.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I'm wearing a gray shirt. Guess I'm not supposed to do this.



Choose black or white or shirtless?


----------



## Aeson

Is it ethical for a company to offer payment for reviews? I bought something on Amazon and inside was a card offering a $15 gift card for a 5 star review. I, of course, did it. Effectively knocked the price down by half.


----------



## Aeson

A messy haired corporate lawyer finds herself stranded in her hometown  during a pandemic lockdown, binge watches everything on HBO. Against her better judgment,  she falls in love with a movie star trying to be incognito. Together yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> I'm wearing a gray shirt. Guess I'm not supposed to do this.



Do what I did- milk wasn’t an option, so I made up something..._mysterious._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Choose black or white or shirtless?



Combine white & black- “overworked, childless”

It works!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

The last one says White Before Christmas. Do they learn the true meaning of Christmas by turning on Christmas?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The last one says White Before Christmas. Do they learn the true meaning of Christmas by turning on Christmas?



No.  They start off as a racially diverse cast who make a wish and it comes true...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No.  They start off as a racially diverse cast who make a wish and it comes true...



Slowly they're replaced one by one with white people. Who made that wish? The Proud Boys? 
For some it would be a horror movie. For others it would be a Christmas miracle movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A lot of minorities would opt out of being one if it meant an end to suffering bigotry.  Dave Chapelle and others have made that joke.  Heck, as a youngster, one of my cousins actually asked her mom “When am I gonna be white?”

For real, though, I could see Hallmark doing this as a take on “It’s a Wonderful Life”.  The wish is made, they experience Christmas as caucasians, then opt to return to being racially diverse because of the things they miss.


----------



## Aeson

After reading your previous post I imagined a version where a white man experiences Christmas as a black man. So we saw it the same way but with the roles reversed.  Funny how that worked out.


----------



## Aeson

Isn't it crazy how genetics works? They're all sisters. There's some resemblance, but look at how they vary in other ways, most noticable their heights.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Isn't it crazy how genetics works? They're all sisters. There's some resemblance, but look at how they vary in other ways, most noticable their heights.



And one of them has green hair!


----------



## Dog Moon

I thought the "Black White Supremacist" skit by Chapelle was pretty funny. He learned nothing at the end, even divorcing his wife because she "loved black people".


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure how long I've experienced it, but I've noticed this pain on my left index finger at the first knuckle. The pain is most noticeable when the spot is touched. There's also an ache when my hand is cold. Last night I noticed slight swelling.  I can't afford to run to the doctor with every ache, pain, or sniffle. It's worse when I'm working, mainly folding papers. I'm going to continue observing it, if it gets worse I'll look more at talking to a doctor. I asked my mom this morning if it could be arthritis starting. She said rheumatoid arthritis could be possible in someone my age. I realize it's extremely unlikely. I'm thinking possibly a cyst. I've had them elsewhere before. But being a prominent finger on my dominant hand is a cause for some concern.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> And one of them has green hair!



And the short one has huge boobs.


----------



## Aeson

Ellen Page is now Elliot Page. The character on The Umbrella Academy is a woman and he will continue to play her but will now be credited as Elliot Page.  I wonder if they'll go back and change the credits on Juno and other productions he's been in.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Ellen Page is now Elliot Page. The character on The Umbrella Academy is a woman and he will continue to play her but will now be credited as Elliot Page.  I wonder if they'll go back and change the credits on Juno and other productions he's been in.



My understanding is that on netflix they have...


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> That sucks. I remember one year our team made it to the championships. We played at the Metrodome. Was fun. We were doing okay, but we were losing. But then BAM! touchdown. Still behind. Other team makes it down the field a little bit. BAM! Interception! Make it back. Touchdown! We win! So crazy. Such a sudden turn of events that made us all super happy and really had to suck for the other team.



and this is in part why we watch american football.   Cheerleaders don't hurt either.   Gooooooooo- Puppies!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> So I was working on my adventure path and there's this powerful quasit druid. He has a harem of succubi, because of course he does!
> 
> But then I was like... he's Tiny. What's the point of a harem?  Then of course I was like hmmmm, but he has access to Wild Shape...
> 
> No, no, no! Bad Dog Moon! Bad!
> 
> Is it still considered bestiality if it's a shapechanged person?



The pervert in me can think of many things that can be done.    NONE being grandma friendly.   Course.... how many did she do in her youth that makes her flush with heat now?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Ellen Page is now Elliot Page. The character on The Umbrella Academy is a woman and he will continue to play her but will now be credited as Elliot Page.  I wonder if they'll go back and change the credits on Juno and other productions he's been in.



It does  get confusing.  Still wonder if Jenner needs to give up up his/her gold medals as he is not a he....... so politically incorrect..... but needs to be asked.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I got in a conversation with a young woman about high school. She said she graduated 12 years ago. I said that wasn't that long ago. I was more than 20 years out, that I graduated in 94. To which she said she was born in 93.
> 
> Where's my cane? I feel old.



88..... I am beyond the cane.... literally


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In an interview, Paul McCartney pinpointed the moment he first felt old.  He was riding The Metro, and was recognized by a young fan who said she had all of his albums.
> 
> ”Even The Beatles?”, he asked.
> 
> Eyes wide and jaws agape, she responded, “You were in a band before Wings?!”



Slaps her


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Choose black or white or shirtless?



or both.

Don't feel bad.  I have never texted.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Ellen Page is now Elliot Page. The character on The Umbrella Academy is a woman and he will continue to play her but will now be credited as Elliot Page.  I wonder if they'll go back and change the credits on Juno and other productions he's been in.



Maybe go with E. Page

or E. Page this week.


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> 88..... I am beyond the cane.... literally



As in born in 1988? If so, Youngling...  I recently "celebrated" my half-centennial birthday.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> As in born in 1988? If so, Youngling...  I recently "celebrated" my half-centennial birthday.



He means he graduated high school in 88. He is amongst our most senior and venerated members in several ways.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> He means he graduated high school in 88. He is amongst our most senior and venerated members in several ways.



My bad. How old are you when you graduate high school?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> My bad. How old are you when you graduate high school?



Typically, 17-19.

I graduated at 18 in 1986.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Typically, 17-19.
> 
> I graduated at 18 in 1986.




Ah. I figured it was something like that. Here in Sweden you would be 18 or 19 when you graduate the equivalent (3 years of study, used to be that some course-programs were only 2 years for more practical schooling like painters, mechanics etc. Now all such program are 3 years as well). I graduated my equivalent at 18 in 1989.


----------



## Aeson

I was a month shy of 19. I was held back a year early on. It put me in the grade as my sister who is a year younger.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I’ve always been pretty much the kid in the Hive. There have been some younger, but damn, I’m not even 40 yet. Not even close... I wore diapers still when Danny graduated HS


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I’ve always been pretty much the kid in the Hive. There have been some younger, but damn, I’m not even 40 yet. Not even close... I wore diapers still when Danny graduated HS



At 3 years, I would have been out of diapers at that point.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> At 3 years, I would have been out of diapers at that point.



Yeah, I remembered we were couple a years apart but wasn’t sure which was older  Galeros was younger still if I memory serves, but I ain’t sure...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Ellen Page is now Elliot Page. The character on The Umbrella Academy is a woman and he will continue to play her but will now be credited as Elliot Page.  I wonder if they'll go back and change the credits on Juno and other productions he's been in.



You know, I don't mind people doing what they want to do or being what they want to be, but I can tell I'm probably old fashioned because every time I see Elliot Page, I will think "Oh, that's Ellen Page except... you know..." I think it's one of those things that no matter how hard I try, I'll never be able to understand it cause I'll never be able to accept it because I'll always be looking for the answer deeper. Like in Animaniacs when dot stops to ask people "why" a bunch of times except I'll never stop and say "okay, bye-bye".


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I remembered we were couple a years apart but wasn’t sure which was older  Galeros was younger still if I memory serves, but I ain’t sure...



Oddly, everyone is older than I remember them being.


----------



## trappedslider

I ordered a new model kit 



Spoiler






 it's a M1126 Stryker Infantry Carrier Vehicle


 I plan to paint to look like this 



Spoiler


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> As in born in 1988? If so, Youngling...  I recently "celebrated" my half-centennial birthday.



Last July I did a half+1


----------



## megamania

Ulfgeir said:


> My bad. How old are you when you graduate high school?



18 now 51


----------



## Aeson

There was a Kickstarter for a Wolfenstein board game. They've released the rule book as a pdf. 


			https://archon-studio.com/downloads


----------



## Aeson

'X' Marks the Spot – Let's Play D&D with Indiana Jones
					

Don't leave your hat behind! This week's D&D sheets belong in a museum as we play Dungeons and Dragons with Indiana Jones and Short Round.




					www.belloflostsouls.net
				



I tried uploading the character sheet but couldn't.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> There was a Kickstarter for a Wolfenstein board game. They've released the rule book as a pdf.
> 
> 
> https://archon-studio.com/downloads



I like the Game Difficulty page. Is funny.

I didn't back the game though. As much as I back games on Kickstarters, I have successfully avoided backing any Dungeoncrawl games. There are plenty of other games, some also ridiculously expensive, but I always figured that Dungeoncrawl games vary wildly in how good they are and it is too much of a gamble considering how expensive they are. The Wolfenstein one actually doesn't seem that bad though. Without all the extra bells and whistles, only $120 or $135. That's reasonable. Problem is that most have like 3-5 xpacs at the same time and the game is suddenly $300+. Non-dungeoncrawl games do that too and that's one of the things that annoys me about Kickstarter, though not enough to stop backing games, hah.

There's a few I would have backed and my personal policy against Dungeoncrawl games has saved me hundreds of dollars, if not several thousand.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a miniature fiend. The minis for the game seemed too much for me refuse. I think the game would be fun too. I suspect I can get my nephew to play.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a woman at the gas station in pajamas and slippers,  and wrapped in a blanket. It was 3:30 am but still. I said "You look comfortable." She replied "I am soooooo comfortable."


----------



## Aeson

I am working on a 5th ed Gnone Artificer named....Napolean Blownapart. I don't know anything about 5th ed character creation. I wanna blow shitake up. Stats 15, 14, 14, 14, 10, 8


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I am working on a 5th ed Gnone Artificer named....Napolean Blownapart. I don't know anything about 5th ed character creation. I wanna blow shitake up. Stats 15, 14, 14, 14, 10, 8



He should be named “Napoleon Blownapart VII”, because he’s following in the footsteps of his renown predecessors, Artificers, all.  All who died young (for gnomes) too.

Nickname- “Fidget” or “Twitch”.


----------



## megamania

"that structure took years to carve and make!"

"ewwww...... I made a bridge in like..... ten seconds."

name that movie and two characters (somewhat related to the artificer)


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> "that structure took years to carve and make!"
> 
> "ewwww...... I made a bridge in like..... ten seconds."
> 
> name that movie and two characters (somewhat related to the artificer)



The dialog doesn't sound familiar but I'm suspecting that the second one made a bridge out of the structure the first mentioned. 


Dannyalcatraz said:


> He should be named “Napoleon Blownapart VII”, because he’s following in the footsteps of his renown predecessors, Artificers, all.  All who died young (for gnomes) too.
> 
> Nickname- “Fidget” or “Twitch”.



I had a similar idea. The name was earned. I think he should be hard of hearing.  Is there a merit/flaw system in 5e?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a clue.


----------



## megamania

Disney's Atlantis.

They need to cross an underground crevasse.  The demolitions guy blows up the base to a beautifully carved pole.   The history specialist freaks out about the time and meaning of the pole.  Made a bridge in much shorter time.

Excellect movie.  Want to see a live action of it.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Disney's Atlantis.
> 
> They need to cross an underground crevasse.  The demolitions guy blows up the base to a beautifully carved pole.   The history specialist freaks out about the time and meaning of the pole.  Made a bridge in much shorter time.
> 
> Excellect movie.  Want to see a live action of it.



"We've done a lot of things we're not proud of. Robbing graves, plundering tombs, double parking"


----------



## trappedslider

So the christmas movie watching begins with The Lion in Winter.


----------



## megamania

Not much out there or streaming.

The few I want to see involve monthly commitments which I won't do.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Not much out there or streaming.
> 
> The few I want to see involve monthly commitments which I won't do.



all our christmas watch list,we either own on DvD/bluray or we recorded it from TCM lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With our recent houseguest having moved in with her daughter, I can safely say I won’t be watching much on the Hallmark channel.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson's Razor

When the number of females in the home increases the likelihood of watching the Hallmark channel increases exponentially.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Aeson's Razor
> 
> When the number of females in the home increases the likelihood of watching the Hallmark channel increases exponentially.



Dannyalcatraz’ Corollary: so will the probability that your razor will be borrowed...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dannyalcatraz’ Corollary: so will the probability that your razor will be borrowed...



True. That's why I don't let women stay here. 




_Yeah sure, THAT'S  the reason._


----------



## Aeson

The fan I use for white noise has crapped out. I downloaded an app that makes fan noises. lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm a miniature fiend. The minis for the game seemed too much for me refuse. I think the game would be fun too. I suspect I can get my nephew to play.



I understand. There's so many games where I'm like "oooo, I like the minis for this!" which is exactly why I don't buy them, otherwise I'd have so many dungeoncrawl games and sadly, the minis would probably just sit mostly forgotten inside the boxes.

A friend of mine paints minis. He has a display case and everything with finished pieces. Would probably be neat with all these games. I never got into that though. So I just be thankful of all the money I'm saving.


----------



## Aeson

Napoleon Blownapart VII of his name. Quick of wit, Stout of heart, and fleet of foot.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> The fan I use for white noise has crapped out. I downloaded an app that makes fan noises. lol



They have an App for everything.   Robocop with the injured partner should say "They can fix you.  They have an App for that."


----------



## megamania

I bit the (Big) bullet and ordered a few Hero Forge figures I plan to use for my next "Strikeforce: Morituri" Storyhour.  Megamania, Eternal Warrior, Revy and X-O Man-O-War.


----------



## trappedslider

A husband went for a 280-mile walk to calm down after an argument with his wife. He then got fined for breaching coronavirus lockdown regulations.
					

An Italian man just kept walking after falling out with his wife. Police fined him €400 for breaking the country's strict lockdown rules.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s a pissed-off man.


----------



## megamania

People have issues..... and I don't mean comic book issues.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> People have issues..... and I don't mean comic book issues.


----------



## Aeson

Nearly 12,000 posts about nonsense. 

That's what they think. In between the nonsense, we regulars, have shared so much. Pain and joy, sadness and happiness. Deaths and (sadly so few) births. Lost jobs and new ones, bad and good health. We're a family within a greater community. This is the family we choose.


----------



## trappedslider

now it IS 12000


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

But we DO favor nonsense.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> now it IS 12000



Holy Squark !


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Nearly 12,000 posts about nonsense.
> 
> That's what they think. In between the nonsense, we regulars, have shared so much. Pain and joy, sadness and happiness. Deaths and (sadly so few) births. Lost jobs and new ones, bad and good health. We're a family within a greater community. This is the family we choose.




So very true and though I wouldn't recognize anyone here on the street if I met you I consider you guys friends.   

If anyone cries - hand over your man card.  If you are female here is a ethereal tissue.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Nearly 12,000 posts about nonsense.
> 
> That's what they think. In between the nonsense, we regulars, have shared so much. Pain and joy, sadness and happiness. Deaths and (sadly so few) births. Lost jobs and new ones, bad and good health. We're a family within a greater community. This is the family we choose.



Funny thing though.... the Hivemind has more than 12k posts. This is just the most recent thread. Can't forget the time we had to make a thread after 1k posts... and how quickly we went through Hivemind threads! Crazy to think that pretty much all of us are remnants of that time, how long ago that was and how we have still returned to the Hivemind (albeit with less regularity or frequency).


----------



## Aeson

I'm here trying to be sentimental and you chuckle heads try ruin it. 

That is the Hive on a nutshell.


----------



## megamania

I'm in a protective cup?


----------



## Aeson

Yes.

I made chili. The onions, peppers, and tomatoes look so good. Tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I got in a conversation with a young woman about high school. She said she graduated 12 years ago. I said that wasn't that long ago. I was more than 20 years out, that I graduated in 94. To which she said she was born in 93.
> 
> Where's my cane? I feel old.




  Class of '90 here, born in '72... I was an August kid, and just barely hit the limit for being allowed in for that school year, so I graduated at 17.
It's fun to look at people in their late '30's and tell them I've been playing D&D longer than they've been alive.




Aeson said:


> I saw a woman at the gas station in pajamas and slippers,  and wrapped in a blanket. It was 3:30 am but still. I said "You look comfortable." She replied "I am soooooo comfortable."




 And then you walked over, put your head down on her and said, "Yes, you are..."? 

 (Oh, wait, that's what_* I'd *_do...)




megamania said:


> So very true and though I wouldn't recognize anyone here on the street if I met you I consider you guys friends.




 Well, that's my actual real-life every-day hat that my avatar pic is wearing, so...

I do have _slightly_ more teeth than him, though.


----------



## Aeson

Not in this state you wouldn't. That's sexual assault. And you do not want to be a sex offender in the south.


----------



## Aeson

Good song. Awesome video.


----------



## trappedslider

Hey folks can you please send and or pray for good vibes my friend Jacob and his family. He currently is in the hospital with covid-19 and the doctors don't think he will make it.


----------



## Aeson

I hope your friend gets better. I think I could have put this a better way. Despite continued complications, my cousin's husband did survive. Don't lose hope. Treatments are improving every day. Survivability is going up every day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm here trying to be sentimental and you chuckle heads try ruin it.
> 
> That is the Hive on a nutshell.



What do you expect from a gaming site? Dnd in a nutshell is "expecting x and the players do y". Messed me up so many times!

As goofy as it sounds, the more I prepare, the more I can do on the fly stuff. If I have nothing planned and go into a day of DMing, I'll do terrible, whether the players do the expected or not. But if I am well prepared, for some reason no matter what the PCs do, I can go along with them and eventually bring them back to where I want them to go, even if they don't realize that's what I'm doing. Is something I've learned about myself and DMing.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Hey folks can you please send and or pray for good vibes my friend Jacob and his family. He currently is in the hospital with covid-19 and the doctors don't think he will make it.



Wish him good luck. Hopefully can hold out a little longer, vaccines are on the way! Though admittedly probably still months away... from what I've heard, the US has done terrible at getting orders prepared from the companies with the vaccines...


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> Hey folks can you please send and or pray for good vibes my friend Jacob and his family. He currently is in the hospital with covid-19 and the doctors don't think he will make it.



Hope he makes it. And if not, that he doesn't suffer, and that the family can take farewell in a safe way.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a man taking a field sobriety test one painfully slow step at a time. As I drove by I noticed a Yuge wet spot on his shirt from neck to navel. Any guess to what might have been on his shirt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sweat!  Lots and lots of sweat.  Because he’s nervous.

Cops shoulda given him a li’l something to steady his nerves...


----------



## Blackrat

What is the point of those time wasting sobriety tests anyway? Haven’t you ’mericans heard of breathalyzers? Takes about 3 seconds without the need to get up from the car, saving everyone’s time and nerves...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What is the point of those time wasting sobriety tests anyway? Haven’t you ’mericans heard of breathalyzers? Takes about 3 seconds without the need to get up from the car, saving everyone’s time and nerves...



I suspect he probably killed the thing with alcohol poisoning when blew into it. I think he went beyond drunk, he went straight to Scottish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> What is the point of those time wasting sobriety tests anyway? Haven’t you ’mericans heard of breathalyzers? Takes about 3 seconds without the need to get up from the car, saving everyone’s time and nerves...



Laws & court cases demand we cross our t’s and dot our i’s.  Gotta make sure you have multiple indicators of inebriation to assure conviction.

Key is that you can actually refuse a breathalyzer test in many jurisdictions until you have been arrested and taken into custody.  This buys you time to sober up.

Also, FSTs are designed to catch other forms of impairment.  Some of those other impairments are not as easily detected by mechanical means, like pot.  CBD, while not an intoxicant, will still trigger something like 75% of the marijuana tests used in the USA.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> .
> It's fun to look at people in their late '30's and tell them I've been playing D&D longer than they've been alive.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yup.  Been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Wish him good luck. Hopefully can hold out a little longer, vaccines are on the way! Though admittedly probably still months away... from what I've heard, the US has done terrible at getting orders prepared from the companies with the vaccines...



The US has sadly done little right on the subject of Covid.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I saw a man taking a field sobriety test one painfully slow step at a time. As I drove by I noticed a Yuge wet spot on his shirt from neck to navel. Any guess to what might have been on his shirt.



wife


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I suspect he probably killed the thing with alcohol poisoning when blew into it. I think he went beyond drunk, he went straight to Scottish.



Hey- I'm Scotish and we got people here from Scots (Arizona)


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Laws & court cases demand we cross our t’s and dot our i’s.  Gotta make sure you have multiple indicators of inebriation to assure conviction.
> 
> Key is that you can actually refuse a breathalyzer test in many jurisdictions until you have been arrested and taken into custody.  This buys you time to sober up.
> 
> Also, FSTs are designed to catch other forms of impairment.  Some of those other impairments are not as easily detected by mechanical means, like pot.  CBD, while not an intoxicant, will still trigger something like 75% of the marijuana tests used in the USA.



Feeling old now.   Used to know all of this as a constable but its been so long long I have either forgotten it or there are changes to it- like Pot smoking.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Hey- I'm Scotish and we got people here from Scots (Arizona)



Me too.


----------



## Aeson

In a game chat I witnessed an argument over Covid. One person was talking about the high number of deaths, another (who works in a dr. office) said that many people were not dying, and a Belgian who insisted it was just a flu and not that serious. 

A year in and people are still in denial. I understand people are getting fatigued and frustrated, I know I am, but I'm still playing it safe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> In a game chat I witnessed an argument over Covid. One person was talking about the high number of deaths, another (who works in a dr. office) said that many people were not dying, and a Belgian who insisted it was just a flu and not that serious.
> 
> A year in and people are still in denial. I understand people are getting fatigued and frustrated, I know I am, but I'm still playing it safe.



One of my Mom’s friends- practically another mom in many ways- thinks it’s a hoax.


----------



## Aeson

I finally got around to watching the final season of The Clone Wars. While it did bring the war to an end, I wanted more. I hope The Bad Batch is done in the style of the Clone Wars and not Resistance.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of my Mom’s friends- practically another mom in many ways- thinks it’s a hoax.



What does she say when someone she knows gets it? I know people that have family that tested positive but since they didn't get sick or die, it's not that bad. Apparently,  the Belgian I mentioned had it. This is why he says it's no worse than the flu, because that was his experience.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know that she knows anyone who has.  And all 3 of Dad’s exposures were non-events, thankfully.


----------



## Aeson

We're getting to a point everyone will know someone that got it. 

Just curious, is she a Republican?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> We're getting to a point everyone will know someone that got it.
> 
> Just curious, is she a Republican?



Republican.  Ultraconservative Catholic.  Ex wife of an early force in computer programming.  Mother of 3 nutty kids (all slightly younger than I am).

I’ve known her 20+ years, and she lived with us @2-3 years of that time, spread over 2 different periods.  She was always odd- who in our circle isn’t, TBH- but it wasn’t until 2020 that she started revealing the taste for conspiracy theories & her angry streak.


----------



## Blackrat

I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone how jolly and cheerful we finns are:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don’t leave out the Danes!


----------



## Blackrat

I will have nothing to do with danes! Nor swedes! They can keep their red christmas horses and tinseled aluminium rods...


----------



## megamania

uh.....quite the video


----------



## Aeson

Patty Jenkins is going to direct Star Wars Rogue Squadron. I know they'll go with a female lead. It's a forgone conclusion. I don't want them replacing existing characters like Wedge Antilles or Corran Horn. They can't use Jaina Solo because she doesn't exist anymore. I haven't read the comics or played the video games. They may have other characters they could use. I enjoyed the novels. I hope they don't screw up the movie. 
The actor that played Wedge is still around, he was even in Rise of Skywalker for one scene.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Patty Jenkins is going to direct Star Wars Rogue Squadron. I know they'll go with a female lead. It's a forgone conclusion. I don't want them replacing existing characters like Wedge Antilles or Corran Horn. They can't use Jaina Solo because she doesn't exist anymore. I haven't read the comics or played the video games. They may have other characters they could use. I enjoyed the novels. I hope they don't screw up the movie.
> The actor that played Wedge is still around, he was even in Rise of Skywalker for one scene.



I haven’t seen any SW stuff since TPM killed the franchise for me, so I have to ask, what do you mean by, “They can't use Jaina Solo because she doesn't exist anymore.”?


----------



## Mad_Jack

When Disney bought out Lucas, they announced that their Official Stance was that everything that happened in all the novels wasn't canon and didn't happen... Unless _they_ decided it was a good idea and fit with their vision of SW.

In the books, Han and Leia had three kids - twins Jaina Solo and Jacen Solo, and their younger brother Anakin Solo. (Jacen eventually turns to the Dark Side and destroys Luke's Jedi temple and his other apprentices.)

In the movies, their only child is Ben Solo, who gets Jacen's backstory tacked onto him. Despite actually commanding Rogue Squadron at one point in the books, Jaina no longer exists in the Star Wars universe so she can't be part of the story without a major retcon...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, like Charles “Chuck” Cunningham, she was just written out, not killed or removed from reality “in-story”.


----------



## Aeson

I think removed from reality might be better. It's an alternate universe/timeline sorta like Star Trek and the Kelvin timeline.

If they HAVE to use a female lead I think she should be a junior officer. If they stick with the current timeline, Poe Dameron should be the squadron's commander with Wedge Antilles his superior. But the Rogue Squadron books have great characters, and good adventures. Just adapt the books. Their biggest antagonist is a woman so I doubt they would do that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Patty Jenkins is going to direct Star Wars Rogue Squadron. I know they'll go with a female lead. It's a forgone conclusion. I don't want them replacing existing characters like Wedge Antilles or Corran Horn. They can't use Jaina Solo because she doesn't exist anymore. I haven't read the comics or played the video games. They may have other characters they could use. I enjoyed the novels. I hope they don't screw up the movie.
> The actor that played Wedge is still around, he was even in Rise of Skywalker for one scene.



I honestly have no problem with a female lead. Speaking of which... I'm looking forward to the Ahsoka Tano series. I like Rosario Dawson and liked the version of her that showed up in the Mandalorian.


----------



## Blackrat

Dawson did awesome portrayal on Mandalorian. I was doubtfull of anyone pulling live action Ahsoka, but she did seriously good.


----------



## Aeson

Ahsoka is one thing, replacing established characters is another. Female leads are fine, but the latest trend replacing men just for the hell of it is problematic.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Some of the players in my gaming group made characters for Mindjammer yesterday. Must say that it was THE most complicated version of FATE Core that I have ever seen. And the layout of the book wqas less than clear.  Will be very interesting to see how well the game plays, as the kitchen sink approach to transhumansim makes Warhamemr 40k almost look sane in comparison.

The characters so far: 

One sentient spacehsip  made out of a huge tree. The body might be 1000 years old, but the mind is 10-15.. Of course it has an avatar that cna accompany us on missions..
My character is a plant-based humanoid. Can best be described as a carnivorous nymph. She's an explorer from the same world as the spaceship. Sort of the captain aboard.
One commonality human who is a hacker.  I think the character was a bit steampunkish french marquiesse.
One commonality human that likes to upgrade other beings. Defintetly not concerned with why he shouldn't do something.
Some kind of old intelligence stuck in the body of a robotic butler.

The last three characters all have longevity to various degrees. I don't think any of us are very good in combat.


----------



## Aeson

I don't see anything that screams fighter there. Looks like one of them could create fighting henchmen. Does the tree ship say I am Groot? Could he fight like Groot?

"Hey, look at that, we're men that hench"


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I don't see anything that screams fighter there. Looks like one of them could create fighting henchmen. Does the tree ship say I am Groot? Could he fight like Groot?



The ship can fight in shipform, but unknown how good the avatar is.  I think the ship had a rather large crew though, also plant-based. We sill see when we start playing. I do not think the ship will say "I am Groot."     The guy that liked to upgrade things had some autonomous weapon of sorts. It is better at fighting than he is, not that that says much.  

My way of fighting (only applicable against organical beings that have a sense of smell) would be to unleash a cloud of pheromones to distract all susceptible targets in a whole zone, then use paralyzing touch on them. Then I can bite, or have the others take out the victims (from a distance).


----------



## Blackrat

Watched the new Mulan. Not enough singing during training montages and not enough little dragons making bad puns. Otherwise it was ok.


----------



## Aeson

I can do without the singing but there must be a sarcastic punny dragon.


----------



## Aeson

Amazon.com: TowerRex The Village D&D Miniatures Wooden Laser Cut Fantasy Terrain 28mm Scale for Dungeons & Dragons Pathfinder Other Tabletop RPG… : Toys & Games
					

Amazon.com: TowerRex The Village D&D Miniatures Wooden Laser Cut Fantasy Terrain 28mm Scale for Dungeons & Dragons Pathfinder Other Tabletop RPG… : Toys & Games



					www.amazon.com
				










						Amazon.com: 3D Airship Model Wood Laser Cut Hot Air Balloon with 1" Grids Fantasy Aerial Combat Terrain Map for D&D, Pathfinder, Warhammer and Other Tabletop RPG : Toys & Games
					

Buy 3D Airship Model Wood Laser Cut Hot Air Balloon with 1" Grids Fantasy Aerial Combat Terrain Map for D&D, Pathfinder, Warhammer and Other Tabletop RPG: Board Games - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



These are pretty cool.


----------



## trappedslider

Mail call


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Ahsoka is one thing, replacing established characters is another. Female leads are fine, but the latest trend replacing men just for the hell of it is problematic.



I agree. I definitely have no issues with female leads, but when they do things like Ghostbusters, it just ruins it. It becomes something other than "women kickass too": it becomes a statement and usually in those cases it is nothing more than that and becomes something unwatchable. I actually like Kate McKinnon and Kristen Wiig wasn't bad. Melissa McCarthy to me has been very hit or miss and this I felt she was a miss and I in general can't stand Leslie Jones. I feel like she has one character and that's really all she does. But the movie itself was mediocre at best because the focus was less on the movie being good and more on making a statement.

And I had no problems with Rey being the main character in the newest Star Wars trilogy, but they did a horrible time making her character. I liked Felicity Jones in Rogue One though. I felt they did her character well. Maybe it's just hard for lots of people to write women that are something besides the femme fatale or trying to make a statement (in the action/sci fi/fantasy genres particularly).

Has anyone ever seen the menwritingwomen subreddit? I admit I am not perfect, but yeah, reading some of those (and many by main published authors) makes you understand why there haven't been that many GOOD female main character movies.


----------



## Aeson

That's my thoughts exactly. I think the upcoming Ghostbusters may be the better way to handle it, with the originals as mentors. 
 Han, Leia, and Luke could have been used better in this aspect. Han feels he failed Ben, sees Finn as another chance at it. Leia lamented not having enough leaders but never really got a chance to cultivate new ones. Luke should have just smacked Kylo Ren down. 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Aeson

I inserted Christmas cards in with the newspaper this week. I already got cards in return. One with a $100 check. It's the most I've gotten this year so far or last year. Last year I got around $500 in cash, checks, and giftcards. I'm already up to $150 this year. The card with $5 means a lot though. It means that's all she could afford. It's the first but won't be the last. They give what they can to show their appreciation, and I appreciate that. 



I thought this was funny. I typed , and ,and the phone predictions suggested "because...Freedom." I have no idea where that came from, but the sentence would have looked like this. "They give what they can to show their appreciation, and because....Freedom" LOL


----------



## Blackrat

How to find a lost inspiration? We’ve not played in couple of months. I’d really like to run a game, but I can’t find an inspiration to write the next adventure. The pc’s took a random teleport last time and are now in Kara-Tur. I don’t know what to do with that...


----------



## Aeson

Help defend a very big fence from some monsters


----------



## Blackrat

Oo, a Seven Samurai scenario! Nice one, yeah, that’ll do. Inspiration found!

Yeah, not what you said, but that’s what I read from your reply


----------



## Aeson

I was going for Great Wall. I thought Seven Samuri might have been too obvious. If you haven't seen it Great Wall is not good but can be inspirational. I LOVE the armor.


----------



## Aeson

I was reading this blog post about Baby Yoda's darker side. It refers to Moff Gideon as a dark Jedi. I'm not sure where that comes from. He's given no indication of having Force sensitivity has he? The darksaber doesn't make him a dark Jedi. 









						The Mandalorian's Darth Vader Easter Egg Spells Trouble for Baby Yoda
					

This looks familiar.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I was reading this blog post about Baby Yoda's darker side. It refers to Moff Gideon as a dark Jedi. I'm not sure where that comes from. He's given no indication of having Force sensitivity has he? The darksaber doesn't make him a dark Jedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalorian's Darth Vader Easter Egg Spells Trouble for Baby Yoda
> 
> 
> This looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



I haven't seen anything that would indicate Moff Gideon as a wielder of the force. IIRC, the darksabre was a weapon the Mandalorians used to fight against the jedi and had nothing to do with the force.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> How to find a lost inspiration? We’ve not played in couple of months. I’d really like to run a game, but I can’t find an inspiration to write the next adventure. The pc’s took a random teleport last time and are now in Kara-Tur. I don’t know what to do with that...



Yeah, I've had some trouble recently trying to DM. Feels like every time I try, I aim too high and fail miserably. Currently DMing the Agents of Edgewatch AP. Only three players though, so they're a level higher than they should be. Some of the fighters are pretty brutal though. I can't tell if it's because they're down a player (adding a level is good, but doesn't quite make up for the loss of a 4th player) or because PF2e is just designed to be a little tougher.

But it's fun so far. Getting me back into the enjoyment of DMing again. And I've learned a lot about my failures and what I would need to do in the future.


----------



## Aeson

I got an email from Robinhood the trading app I use telling me next month that certain securities will no longer be sold through the app. They just listed types not specific ones. I had to do a little research to find out if I had any that fit these categories,  I do. At least 2. They pay dividends. If I can no longer buy them, then the dividend cannot be reinvested. I suppose if I keep them I could just invest the dividend in others they do sell. I'm wondering if I should sell and just reinvest that then I wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Disney + could be rebooting Firefly. I think we need a poll to see if it's a good idea.


----------



## Aeson

What is the best Christmas gift?

A broken drum. You can't beat it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Disney + could be rebooting Firefly. I think we need a poll to see if it's a good idea.



I think a lot of it depends on how much of the original cast would be joining or if it would be an entirely new cast. It has the potential to be good, if they have the similar quality that the Mandalorian has. If it takes place after the events of Serenity, there's one actor that wont need to be coming back...


----------



## Aeson

2 actors, and since one of the actors is dead, he REALLY can't return. Shepherd Book was one of my favorites too.


----------



## Aeson

This might be the most epic Christmas song.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> 2 actors, and since one of the actors is dead, he REALLY can't return. Shepherd Book was one of my favorites too.



Ah, I hadn't realized that. Honestly, I've never known him as anyone except for his character in Firefly. Apparently he was well known for the tv show Barney Miller, which was before my time. Yeah, I liked his character. Dang been too long since I've seen the show and movie. Can't even remember him dying...


----------



## Aeson

I got to meet him at Dragon Con. Was going to get his autograph but he was about to take a break. He was real nice and offered to stick around to sign. I told him that I'd come back. I didn't want him to miss a chance for a break. I should have gone back. I think he passed before the next con.


----------



## Aeson

I kid you not, I saw a Ninja Turtle staring at me from behind a garbage can tonight. It was tall enough to look over the can.


----------



## Aeson

I don't understand why people never listen to me. My mom called and asked if I got gas at Racetrac yesterday. I normally do because I get discounts but not yesterday, and not for as much. It's a Racetrac I deliver to but I hadn't gotten gas there in months. She went there last Saturday. The bank info and my Racetrac app confirm the date and amount. She kept insisting it had to be from when she went there Saturday. I said the dates and amounts don't match up. I said someone else had to have used your card. 

As I was typing this she called. She was on the way to the gas station to talk to them about it when she remembered she used the card to buy cigarettes for my brother-in-law. 

We spent a long time talking about this. She was getting upset. I was getting frustrated. From the information I had to work with, all pointed to someone else using the card. If I had thought to ask if she could have gone there for anything other than gas, we could have avoided the whole thing.


----------



## Aeson

If you're not aware. The box for Gloomhaven is massive. The MFer weighs 22 lbs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> If you're not aware. The box for Gloomhaven is massive. The MFer weighs 22 lbs.



Or the weight of your computer if you play Gloomhaven by Tabletop Simulator. 

I honestly don't even remember the box. Friend bought it and it has been so long since I've seen the physical box I remember nothing about it. We actually finished our campaign online about a month ago. It was fun and the person who put it on TTS spent a LOT of time scripting things which made it so much easier for many things. Should be able to meet again in person by the time Frosthaven comes out!


----------



## Aeson

Yeah I give it to anyone that has the focus and discipline needed to code. I keep telling myself and others I'm going to learn to do it. I just keep putting it off.


----------



## Aeson

"Gender politics is a mother."
"Or a father....who knows anymore."


----------



## megamania

There are like 20+ genders now.    As Charlie Brown says "Good Grief".

What is good about grief I don't know but he is famous so he must be right (based on today's mentality)


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> There are like 20+ genders now.    As Charlie Brown says "Good Grief".
> 
> What is good about grief I don't know but he is famous so he must be right (based on today's mentality)



Yeah, I was applying to college the other day and there was a question asking what gender you go by. I knew a couple of them, seen a couple but didn't know what they were and saw two that I had never seen before. I feel "gender" might not be the right word for what they're trying to claim, but I guess I don't know what word might work better. "Identity" maybe. It would remove these arguments about gender. Like if you're a woman who used to be a man but then you're with another woman are you really a lesbian? I guess being older and so far out of the loop a lot of it just doesn't make any sense to me even though I've tried...

Anyway, in totally unrelated topic...

Does anyone know what the term is for the wooden stakes that a placed in an X on a battlefield? I thought that was a palisade but then saw that seemed to mean just like a wall made from spikes rather than the X, so wondered if any of y'all knew.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jeez... I just now realized how much time I spent photoshopping an X-mas card together tonight.... I guess I'm having PopTarts for dinner instead of running out for that pizza I was contemplating,, since it's damn near midnight, lol.

I suppose it didn't help that somebody posted this funny typo pic on the Reaper forum and my brain immediately demanded I add the dinosaur...



Spoiler









I really should go eat something... Green Skull Needs Food Badly....


----------



## Aeson

Everything old is new again?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

See also Orkestra Obsolete

And _especially _Postmodern Jukebox:

And if you look on YouTube for “bardcore” or “skaldcore”, you’re in for a treat for REALLY retro stuff:


----------



## Aeson

I'm familiar with Postmodern Jukebox. Seen bardcore before.


----------



## Aeson

I said a few years ago we're watching evolution as it happens when it comes to gender. People are exploring what gender means, and redefining it. It's evolving and adapting. Society and culture defined what gender meant, not biology. Now it's changing to fit in a new world. My prediction at the time was we would see a lot of those gender identities fall away as the stronger ones won out. I think it'll happen. Once people settle on a definition they'll start to find their place. 

Once women wearing pants was unthinkable, now it's so common I'm sometimes surprised to see one in a skirt. For some reason it's harder for some to accept a man in a dress than a woman in pants. Both were seen as the fall of Western civilization. Yet, women in pants, and men in dresses are still here, and so is our civilization. It's adapting to the environment and will be stronger for it.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Does anyone know what the term is for the wooden stakes that a placed in an X on a battlefield? I thought that was a palisade but then saw that seemed to mean just like a wall made from spikes rather than the X, so wondered if any of y'all knew.



Cheval de Frise (Frisian Horse). Or the original latin Sudis.


----------



## Aeson

I watched this documentary about life in Sweden. It's called Midsommar. It was informative and educational.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I watched this documentary about life in Sweden. It's called Midsommar. It was informative and educational.



Well did it involve the consumption of lots of alcohol and eating of pickled herring? I have heard about the movie being sort of Wicker man-esque, but haven't seen it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Cheval de Frise (Frisian Horse). Or the original latin Sudis.



Awesome, thanks! Although now that I see the name, I'm not sure I ever knew the actual name of it... cause that doesn't sound familiar at all!


----------



## Blackrat

I do agree, it is rather strange that a type of fortication that’s been around so long, doesn’t have a more common term. Calling it something like palisade fortification or stake fortification would be plenty understable in my opinion.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Well did it involve the consumption of lots of alcohol and eating of pickled herring? I have heard about the movie being sort of Wicker man-esque, but haven't seen it.



No pickles or alcohol. They did drink an immense amount of mushroom tea. I can see the Wickerman comparison. I'd say the acting was better though.


----------



## Aeson

Posted this in the Mandalorian thread. Just in case you haven't seen it.






Merry Christmas from Lucasfilm


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> Well did it involve the consumption of lots of alcohol and eating of pickled herring? I have heard about the movie being sort of Wicker man-esque, but haven't seen it.



Pickled, pfft! How about the fermented one?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Pickled, pfft! How about the fermented one?



What do you think the alcohol is made from?


----------



## Blackrat

We’re talking about swedes, they make theirs the same way as we finns do. With potatoes. I was talking about herrings 

Fermented herring is a swedish ”delicacy”. And the air-quotes are quite insufficient here. It is as delicate as getting high-fived on the nose, by a truck full of ammonia...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> We’re talking about swedes, they make theirs the same way as finns. With potatoes. I was talking about herrings



And I was trying to make a joke.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> And I was trying to make a joke.



No, we do not joke about alcohol in the Frozen Wastelands of the Far North! It is blasphemy!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah, surströmming!


----------



## Blackrat

Got to hand it to the Shat, he is a brave brave man


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> We’re talking about swedes, they make theirs the same way as we finns do. With potatoes. I was talking about herrings
> 
> Fermented herring is a swedish ”delicacy”. And the air-quotes are quite insufficient here. It is as delicate as getting high-fived on the nose, by a truck full of ammonia...



I argue that the fermented herring is a wmd. Not sure if it is biological or chemical though. It taste marginally better than it smells.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OTOH, they ferment Greenland shark in Iceland:


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> I argue that the fermented herring is a wmd. Not sure if it is biological or chemical though. It taste marginally better than it smells.



It most certainly is a wmd! They say we finns have gross food, but only a swede fighting against a russ could have ever come up with that! And they did the fighting on our soil...


----------



## Aeson

The first episodes of The Great on Hulu takes place during a war between Russia and Sweden.


----------



## Blackrat

Going by the name, it is either about Peter the Great, or Catherine the Great


----------



## Aeson

Catherine. She's played by Elle Fanning.


----------



## Blackrat

A bit of a disappointment that. There’s been a lot more tv-shows about her than Peter the Great. Would have been interesting for a change.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Going by the name, it is either about Peter the Great, or Catherine the Great



So you're saying it's not about the Great... Wall of China?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dog Moon said:


> So you're saying it's not about the Great... Wall of China?



They did make one move about the wall (or at least a mythical equivalent of it)... Was an interesting popcorn movie.


----------



## Aeson

​


----------



## Dog Moon

If Santa exists, I would like a present this year. Doesn't have to be expensive. It doesn't have to be large. Just something wrapped and delivered that I can open and hold in my hand.

If I receive no presents this year, Santa most certainly does not exist. Unless he only gives presents to children. Which is totally lame, if true.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I don't see the problem. Eat them all, and the trolley too.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> If Santa exists, I would like a present this year. Doesn't have to be expensive. It doesn't have to be large. Just something wrapped and delivered that I can open and hold in my hand.
> 
> If I receive no presents this year, Santa most certainly does not exist. Unless he only gives presents to children. Which is totally lame, if true.



What's your address? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## trappedslider

finished this model it's a 1967 Pontiac GTO 



Spoiler


----------



## Blackrat

That ain’t a tank!


----------



## Aeson

I do not like the new Stitcher app layout.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> That ain’t a tank!



Have you ever tried driving one? You'll think it was a tank.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> finished this model it's a 1967 Pontiac GTO
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130411View attachment 130412View attachment 130413



You used the spoiler tag...but it didn’t have a spoiler!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Posted this in the Mandalorian thread. Just in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> View attachment 130373
> 
> Merry Christmas from Lucasfilm



So is "Baby Yoda" evil or good?   Maybe neutral?     NE? NG?     So many possibilities.    Nature or Demeaner?


----------



## Aeson

On Christmas Eve it's going to rain all day. Then at night the temperature will go below freezing. Can we say ice? And I'll have to go out to deliver papers.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> So is "Baby Yoda" evil or good?   Maybe neutral?     NE? NG?     So many possibilities.    Nature or Demeaner?



I don't see any signs of "evil". I see an undisciplined child doing what he wants. He didn't hurt the kid, he just took his cookies. Eggs are just eggs until fertilized. He was unaware of their importance.  Those Stormtroopers deserved it. He was defending himself from bullies. He even tried using the Force to help heal someone. Neutral Good might be a good choice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> What's your address? I'll see what I can do.



Thanks, I appreciate the offer, but I'm actually good. Planning to hang out with a friend on Christmas. Tradition that has been going on for a while. He does his Christmas normally when he visits family out of state in November. For him Thanksgiving occurs on Thursday, then Christmas on Saturday, so by the time he's home on December 25th, he's got nothing to do.

Due to issues with mother, don't even talk to her anymore. Haven't celebrated Christmas with her in... probably close to ten years. Probably the last time I actually really did Christmas stuff for Christmas. Didn't do Christmas during my marriage... don't remember what happened, but guessing wife was out of the country... China, for her clothing store. Friends don't do any gift exchanges. So Christmas is kinda blah. I usually buy myself something, make sure I get at least one little fun thing every year. Nothing I really want this year though.

One of the unfortunate things about Kickstarter is that I backed something recently, but I'm not going to get the game this Christmas. Heck, might not even have it by next Christmas!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> On Christmas Eve it's going to rain all day. Then at night the temperature will go below freezing. Can we say ice? And I'll have to go out to deliver papers.



Apparently we're supposed to have a blizzard later today through tomorrow. Need to leave in a bit to Cub and make sure I get when I need for the next few days. Just so I don't run into any issues.


----------



## Aeson

We used to have Cub down here. It's been decades but one location's sign is still up. 
A podcast I listen to, one of the hosts talked about expecting 15inches of snow. It would have been last week. I could only dream of that much snow.


----------



## Aeson

I want a reboot of Airwolf. I still think that's one beautiful piece of machinery.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dog Moon

We had a mouse in the house a few weeks ago. It was alive, but it was clearly not doing well. The cat was having WAY too much fun playing with it. It would limp towards the wall, but then the cat it would bat it away. The mouse would let itself be smacked around for a bit and then attempt to limp away, at which point the cat would knock it back again. I was like damn, that cat is mean. Just finish it already!


----------



## Aeson

I've seen a cat doing that. I've seen it toss the mouse up in the air while playing. Clearly this is a sign an of advanced intelligence far beyond any dog is capable of.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I want a reboot of Airwolf. I still think that's one beautiful piece of machinery.




 I'd totally be down with that... I loved that show for most of it's run, although it sort of went to hell at the end.
I dunno, though... You'd probably have to set it in the past, no later than the 1990's. Given the current state of the world, the premise of the show might be a bit tricky to pull off, and you'd pretty much have to make the damn thing low-orbit capable and run by a functional AI to be impressive relative to the level of technology in today's modern attack choppers.

On a similar train of thought, though, I bet you could probably do a pretty decent remake of the movie _Blue Thunder_, since a lot of the main themes of the film are just as relevant now as they were then, maybe even more so.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I'd totally be down with that... I loved that show for most of it's run, although it sort of went to hell at the end.
> I dunno, though... You'd probably have to set it in the past, no later than the 1990's. Given the current state of the world, the premise of the show might be a bit tricky to pull off, and you'd pretty much have to make the damn thing low-orbit capable and run by a functional AI to be impressive relative to the level of technology in today's modern attack choppers.
> 
> On a similar train of thought, though, I bet you could probably do a pretty decent remake of the movie _Blue Thunder_, since a lot of the main themes of the film are just as relevant now as they were then, maybe even more so.



It went down because they had to cut the budget way way back just to get the last season. If you go with an AI it would be even more like Knight Rider than it already was. lol

Edit: Airwolf is mothballed then found by some young guns (pilot, techie, mechanic) They update some aspects. Even with modern copters you don't have bullet proof hulls. Give it laser guided missiles. 

Blue Thunder might be interesting. I remember the movie, I was too young to watch it when it came out. I don't think I've seen it all the way through.


----------



## Aeson

On this wackado podcast called Wallbuilders Live I hear this silly story about Private Martin, who no one has a picture of. That was mentioned at the start of the story. Private Martin landed on the beach at Normandy. His unit had 94% casualty rate. Which I took to mean he was the only survivor. He's in the 82nd Airborne, yet he was on a boat at Normandy. Didn't the paratroopers,  I don't know, parashoot in? Anyway, he makes it to Battle of the Bulge when a lone tank rolls up on him by himself digging a foxhole. The Sargent on the tank, who is Will Rogers Jr. asks him where the rear is. Private Martin asks him if he's looking for a safe place, to which the Sargent says yes. Martin replies "Well park that thing behind me. I'm with the 82nd and the Germans aren't getting past me." Later a troop carrier comes along and the join this little bulwark against fascism. 

I paraphrased it just a little. Maybe livened it up a bit. The point of the story....I'm not sure what the point was. I think to say how all it takes is for one brave person to stand up.

I can't find any information on this. Will Rogers Jr was at the Battle of the Bulge. And he was in a tank division in a tank destroyer. That might have been the only truth in this story. I think it would have been more widely known. Sounds like something that a movie or 3 could be made about. Rogers definitely had the juice to get something like that made if he wanted to. There are so many stories of things that actually happened. Why make one up to fit your purpose?


----------



## Aeson

It's very clear now that Clarence didn't save George and we're all living in the Pottersville timeline.


----------



## Aeson

My niece and nephew got me this deck of playing cards. 




Every card has a cute picture of The Child.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Have a Christmas Card...

I spent like three hours putting this together and then totally forgot tonight was Christmas Eve and almost didn't post it, lol...



Spoiler













Here's a couple more pics, just for the hell of it...



Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

You can get Funko Pop dolls of Mayor McCheese, Grimace, and the Hamburgler. There better be one for the Fry Guys.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Y’know, while I remember liking a bunch of cartoon/saturday morning show characters and the corporate mascots inspired by them or that were their inspiration, I never really felt the need to collect any of their memorabilia.  It’s on area of fandom & collecting that never grabbed me.

I mean...I have a couple of things, but they’re all connected to other collections.  Like, I have a small set of TMNT figures, but that’s just because I collect turtles...


----------



## Aeson

I never thought of it either. I just happened to see them on Amazon and it triggered nostalgia and I thought I'd comment. To me it's kinda also a statement on the breadth of the Funko Pop line. I suspect if we dig deep enough we might find one of ourselves.


----------



## Nobby-W

Dog Moon said:


> We had a mouse in the house a few weeks ago. It was alive, but it was clearly not doing well. The cat was having WAY too much fun playing with it. It would limp towards the wall, but then the cat it would bat it away. The mouse would let itself be smacked around for a bit and then attempt to limp away, at which point the cat would knock it back again. I was like damn, that cat is mean. Just finish it already!



Cats love to play with their food, it's really quite cruel.  Back when I were a wee lad, we got lots of half-eaten baby rabbits presented to us by our darling moggies, many still alive but with their ears partially chewed off.  We loved our cats to bits, but the rabbits were strictly outside fare. One would also hear the baby rabbits screaming in terror from time to time and noting - Tigger got another one.

Sometimes they would get inside and eat the rabbits without being noticed.  The only bit they would leave is the caecum, an organ for digesting grass and vegetable matter.  They also loved to leave these under my desk for some reason, and occasionally I'd sit down and put my foot in one.

I do miss our pussycats, though.


----------



## trappedslider

Someone just wished me a Merry Chrysler but I didn’t have the heart to tell them I celebrate Toyotathon, so I just said Happy Honda Days


----------



## Aeson

Something you don't see in a residential neighborhood often.


----------



## Aeson

My Christmas haul. Pillows and plant included.


----------



## trappedslider

Give me The Child.


----------



## Blackrat

All I got was a gift card to a military surplus outlet.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Give me The Child.



That IS NOT the way.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> All I got was a gift card to a military surplus outlet.



Is that Russian or Swedish surplus?








Too soon?


----------



## Blackrat

Oh I wish! 17th century Swedish uniforms were fabulous! Nah, this one has ’merican and soviet stuff mainly plus random assortment of various others. But I only wear black BDU pants anymore so I can get a couple new pairs.


----------



## Aeson

On Saturday I watched Wonder Woman 84, Birds of Prey, and Doctor Sleep. Doctor Sleep was the best. I enjoyed it. I didn't know as the extra on HBOMax that it was the director's cut. It was 3 hours long, so almost 30 minutes extra content.  Maybe one day I'll watch it. Ewan McGregor was the best part of both movies. Birds of Prey was good. I don't know why DC movies don't do as well as Marvel. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> On Saturday I watched Wonder Woman 84, Birds of Prey, and Doctor Sleep. Doctor Sleep was the best. I enjoyed it. I didn't know as the extra on HBOMax that it was the director's cut. It was 3 hours long, so almost 30 minutes extra content.  Maybe one day I'll watch it. Ewan McGregor was the best part of both movies. Birds of Prey was good. I don't know why DC movies don't do as well as Marvel. I enjoyed them all.



I've seen all three movies. Of those three, I agree, Doctor Sleep was the best. Birds of Prey sorta had its ups and downs. WW84 was... trash might be a little strong, but it was it was definitely among my least favorite of the DC movies. DC movies don't do as well as Marvel because even though their movies might be a little formulaic, they have a decent enough balance of story + humor + action and DC hasn't quite managed to figure out the right balance with their movies.


----------



## Aeson

In the movie Superintelligence a couple of minor characters mentioned going to Dragoncon. The movie is set in Seattle. But they filmed it here in Georgia. I wonder if that's why it was mentioned.


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Sent this to a bird lover I know.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> We had a mouse in the house a few weeks ago. It was alive, but it was clearly not doing well. The cat was having WAY too much fun playing with it. It would limp towards the wall, but then the cat it would bat it away. The mouse would let itself be smacked around for a bit and then attempt to limp away, at which point the cat would knock it back again. I was like damn, that cat is mean. Just finish it already!



We had a cat that took its mice to the bathtub to play.   Now that was evil.   Can't escape.  Swat it it and it tumbles up and down the wall.   We would step into tub in darkness and step on a....... leftover.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> Someone just wished me a Merry Chrysler but I didn’t have the heart to tell them I celebrate Toyotathon, so I just said Happy Honda Days



and the proper return greeting is.... May the Ford be with you


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Something you don't see in a residential neighborhood often.
> 
> View attachment 130536



Meanwhile in the country side in rural Vermont.......


----------



## megamania

Christmas for me was an Amazon card (spent on medical supplies already), nuts, a calendar and two boosters of Icedale.  Simple but they tend to be these days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Sent this to a bird lover I know.



Just saw a video of a parrot that liked to imitate scream queens from horror films, then bob & chuckle when people came to investigate.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Meanwhile in the country side in rural Vermont.......
> 
> View attachment 130652



Vermont finally getting into the horseless carriages?


----------



## Aeson

Who goes to McDonald's and buys a gift card for $7? Apparently, one of my customers. lol I got a Christmas card with a $7 McDonald's gift card. I used it to buy some chicken nuggets.


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe I waited this long to watch Onward.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Which one is that?


----------



## Aeson

The Pixar movie with the elf brothers go on a quest to bring back their dad. Everyone is a type of fantasy creature living in a modern world.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ohhhhh yeah.


----------



## Aeson

I totes LOLed IRL a LOT.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> We had a cat that took its mice to the bathtub to play.   Now that was evil.   Can't escape.  Swat it it and it tumbles up and down the wall.   We would step into tub in darkness and step on a....... leftover.



Ew...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Who goes to McDonald's and buys a gift card for $7? Apparently, one of my customers. lol I got a Christmas card with a $7 McDonald's gift card. I used it to buy some chicken nuggets.



I've thought about that at some point. If I ever gave out gift cards, they would all be weird amounts. Like $13.37 or $23.82 (for no particular reason) or something else that means something or just nothing at all! Just so people are like wtf...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> I've thought about that at some point. If I ever gave out gift cards, they would all be weird amounts. Like $13.37 or $23.82 (for no particular reason) or something else that means something or just nothing at all! Just so people are like wtf...



$580.08
or
$53180.08

What could make you happier?


----------



## Aeson

In Star Wars Luke talks about going to Toshe's Station. They actually filmed it but it was edited out. In the scene is a girl named Camie. I thought she was so beautiful. The actress is Koo Stark. Even in her 60s today she's  still beautiful. Even though she doesn't appear to have acted in the last 30 years, I think it might have been a nice Easter egg to have found a role for her in the sequels. Maybe with all the Star Wars content filming now there could be a chance.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> In Star Wars Luke talks about going to Toshe's Station. They actually filmed it but it was edited out. In the scene is a girl named Camie. I thought she was so beautiful. The actress is Koo Stark. Even in her 60s today she's  still beautiful. Even though she doesn't appear to have acted in the last 30 years, I think it might have been a nice Easter egg to have found a role for her in the sequels. Maybe with all the Star Wars content filming now there could be a chance.




Nichelle Nichols, almost in her 90’s is still beautifull as all. It’s strange how some rare women can pull that off.


----------



## Aeson

We got a Spanish spammer.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The Pixar movie with the elf brothers go on a quest to bring back their dad. Everyone is a type of fantasy creature living in a modern world.



Best D&D movie ever


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Koo Stark?


----------



## trappedslider

Hard hitting reporter Knox asking the asking the important questions "What's he pulling down after taxes"


----------



## Aeson

The Great Old Ones are coming for us.








						Viral video: Octopus spotted crawling on the beach - Times of India Videos
					

A video of octopus crawling on the sea beach has gone viral on social media. The netizens have reacted to the video.




					m.timesofindia.com


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> $580.08
> or
> $53180.08
> 
> What could make you happier?



Well, I don't know about you, but I can't afford to give anyone a gift card worth either of those amounts!


----------



## Aeson

I like my girls like I like my Covid. 19 and spreads easily


----------



## Aeson

What? Too soon?


How about this?

What does a gender neutral gender reveal party look like?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but I can't afford to give anyone a gift card worth either of those amounts!



Look at those numbers upside down...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Look at those numbers upside down...



And my jokes are childish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I need input on this. I don't know how to feel about it. Right now I feel pretty naughty word. 

I had a conversation with my mom yesterday about what I hope to be able to do in the short term and long term. I had said my investment goal is to have enough money so when I end up in a home I can afford one where I'll be cared for and not abused and neglected. She said she wanted me to be able to move in with my sister. She and her husband will not make it without help. They rely too heavily on my mom's income. 
I said I couldn't live with my sister or I'd be there now. I'll just be replacing my mom as caregiver and piggy bank. 

This is the part I'm having trouble with.  I realized tonight, my mom believes I'll never be able to find a partner and will be alone for the rest of my life. It's one thing for me to feel that way. It's REALLY depressing to find out everyone else thinks it to. 

A long time ago I would show up at family functions and would be asked where my girlfriend was. Why don't you bring a girl with you? After a time the questions became about my parents instead of a girl. At some point they stopped asking all together.  I don't know what is more depressing,  when the questions start, change, or stop. 

It's not easy to hear it coming from your own mom. She's a lot like me, pessimistic about everything.  I know I'm going to be alone. I just don't want to hear it from others. Someone needs to be optimistic.


----------



## Aeson

I love female magicians. They're magician and beautiful assistant in one.


----------



## Aeson

Remember the Amazon link to a lamp I posted?


----------



## Aeson

It comes with a USB cable but no AC plug. Some surge protectors come with USB ports. You could plug it into a desktop or laptop to power it if you don't have a spare plug. And I noticed a smell when I took it out of the box. I'm not sure where smell was coming from, the lamp or the cable. That's a little odd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I love female magicians. They're magician and beautiful assistant in one.



I’ve seen her act before.  Damned impressive!


----------



## Aeson

If you can get a jaw drop out of Penn Jillette, you're doing something right.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Indeed!


----------



## trappedslider

Batman doesn't use his blinker.....the criminal....


----------



## trappedslider

Protip: At midnight your excuse for not having read The Great Gatsby can switch from "I'm worried about violating copyright" to "I think my copy requires Flash."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I need input on this. I don't know how to feel about it. Right now I feel pretty naughty word.
> 
> I had a conversation with my mom yesterday about what I hope to be able to do in the short term and long term. I had said my investment goal is to have enough money so when I end up in a home I can afford one where I'll be cared for and not abused and neglected. She said she wanted me to be able to move in with my sister. She and her husband will not make it without help. They rely too heavily on my mom's income.
> I said I couldn't live with my sister or I'd be there now. I'll just be replacing my mom as caregiver and piggy bank.
> 
> This is the part I'm having trouble with.  I realized tonight, my mom believes I'll never be able to find a partner and will be alone for the rest of my life. It's one thing for me to feel that way. It's REALLY depressing to find out everyone else thinks it to.
> 
> A long time ago I would show up at family functions and would be asked where my girlfriend was. Why don't you bring a girl with you? After a time the questions became about my parents instead of a girl. At some point they stopped asking all together.  I don't know what is more depressing,  when the questions start, change, or stop.
> 
> It's not easy to hear it coming from your own mom. She's a lot like me, pessimistic about everything.  I know I'm going to be alone. I just don't want to hear it from others. Someone needs to be optimistic.



Family is tricky. And even with what you said, there's still a lot we don't know about the situation. For example, I don't know what situation your sister and her husband is in that they require help. Seems to be something more than just financial assistance...

Thing is, while I believe it is important to help family when we can, it isn't up to us go give up everything for them (though would perhaps be different if it was your own child that needed the help). We are our own people and have our own lives. Maybe we'll find someone, maybe we won't. I doubted I would find someone... became married. Later divorced, but the point is that I found someone even when I doubted I ever would and the chance is entirely there that I will find someone else.

It won't necessarily be easy trying to forge your own path. I had made a few decisions that basically set my mother against me. It wasn't even anything that affected her. One of the biggest decisions is that I fell in love with (and married) a girl who was half-Somali, half-Arab. Obviously, she wasn't white. I never knew it would have such a huge impact on my mother, but apparently she's racist and she perceived it as an attack on her. She couldn't be happy for me. We argued a lot and eventually I had to remove my mother from my life. While I do occasionally wonder where she's at right now, I know that even though the end was because of my decision, everything that led up to that decision was because my mother couldn't be happy for me even though I was doing what was right for me. However, in the end, while I wish things had turned out differently, as long as she has that attitude, she was going to bring nothing but negativity in my life and I'm better without that negativity.

I'm not saying that you need to go THAT extreme, but my point is that you should do what feels right for you. I don't think you should feel naughty word for doing what's best for yourself, for not sacrificing yourself for another person. Just offer what assistance you are willing/able to provide. If they are unhappy with it, it's on them, not you.


----------



## Aeson

My sister is essentially disabled but can't get disability. So zero income from her. For the longest time she rarely cooked or cleaned, or even really took care of her kids. My mom did most of it. Her husband work a very physical job full time. He has knee and back problems because of it. So sometimes he's not able to do things. So, they just have the one income and bad spending habits.  

I'm a lot more laid back and easy going. My sister nurses grudges, and will bring up things decades old when she's mad. Forgiveness is not in her vocabulary. And our political/social/economic/religious views are polar opposite from each other. If we didn't have parents in common I know I wouldn't have anything to do with her. Our orbits would never have crossed in life. We can't even agree to cheer for the same college football team. Lol

I don't want my mom trying to guilt me into something that's not going to work. I wonder if it would have come up if I had been married. Would she expect both families to live together?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ll just say this: in an emergency on an airplane, they tell you to put your mask on yourself first, because you don’t, you can’t help anyone else and in fact could become an obstacle to those around you.

There’s also a sub-field of ethics- lifeboat ethics- that concludes that you don’t generally have an obligation to help others if doing so would put you at substantial risk of harm or death.

The same applies here.  Do what you can, but don’t feel obligated to help to the point that your own health and well-being is jeopardized.

It may hurt.  My dad was hurt when he refused to satisfy every demand his parents made on him in his last years.  Many were patently unreasonable, and could have exhausted him to the point of endangering his patients.  So he took the hit on being “a bad son” because he wanted to remain a good husband, father and MD.


----------



## Aeson

If you need a laugh watch Death to 2020 on Netflix. It's too funny. It might be illegal in some places.


----------



## trappedslider

Jurassic World Evolution it's free till the 7th


----------



## Aeson

Welp, we had our one week of winter. Now it's back to mid 60s highs. I suppose this is a good thing. My gas bill for last month was way more than double.


----------



## Aeson

Thank you, guys. I hope I didn't make myself sound too selfish. I'm not saying I won't help. I just do want to feel trapped. She is my sister,  of course I'll do what I can to help. I just know for my mental health, if nothing else, I would be better off separate from her. 

I'm still holding on to the hope I might get lucky and find a partner. It'll be even harder if I have to explain this whole other family that comes with the deal. Or the pack of 4 dogs and 3 cats they just have to have. lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Thank you, guys. I hope I didn't make myself sound too selfish. I'm not saying I won't help. I just do want to feel trapped. She is my sister,  of course I'll do what I can to help. I just know for my mental health, if nothing else, I would be better off separate from her.



I never thought you were being selfish. I never assumed it was an all or nothing sort of deal. I know I mentioned "do what you are able/willing to do" because I feel that that should be the limit, not because I assumed you were not doing anything and was trying to shame you into doing SOMETHING. Family situations are the most difficult. I know. I just hope you do what's best for you and I hope all goes as well as it can. And I would never give up hope of finding someone. Sometimes it requires lots of work, sometimes it requires pure happenstance. Regardless, there should always be hope!


----------



## Dog Moon

Totally unrelated, just watched this movie "Shadow in the Cloud" with Chloe Grace Moretz and even though the basis of the story isn't particularly original, I thought it was enjoyable and well done. The ending was a little ridiculous, but they had to show her 'kick ass'... and she did. It was hilarious. And awesome. And this movie I'd never heard of was SOOOOO much better, imo, than WW84. Which is crazy, considering the budget of both movies. Then again, budget isn't everything. (not blaming the actors in WW, it wasn't their fault the movie was so blah). Anyway, just thought I'd mention it. Not a terrible movie to watch first day of the new year!


----------



## Aeson

My niece started her job today. She got on with Bojangles, the same one her brother started at a couple months ago. I wonder if that gives him seniority over her. lol


----------



## Aeson

I found this nonalcoholic alternative for whiskey, gin, and tequila. Have any of you tried anything like them? 





__





						Ritual Gin Alternative
					

Our non-alcoholic gin alternative is specially crafted to replace traditional gin 1:1 in the drinks you already know and love. The highest rated zero alcohol gin according to the industry-standard Beverage Testing Institute. All-natural flavors of cucumber, angelica root, and juniper combine for...




					www.ritualzeroproof.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

So... I ended up in the hospital overnight for observation Monday night...  
Awhile back, beginning of last week, my toe started hurting, next day I woke up with a swollen toe and a huge blood blister under the nail. It didn't really get any better as the week went on and the beginning of this week two other toes started getting the same way. I called out of work on Monday to get it checked, spent the whole damn day at the emergency room in the Health Center, then got transferred to the local hospital overnight. Didn't get let out till 2:30 in the afternoon on Tuesday. Since I had a bunch of vacation time I was about to lose, I just took off the rest of the week.

Apparently I have "Covid toes" - *not Covid* - I tested negative, just Covid toes (it seems to be a somewhat common symptom of Covid)... There are apparently teeny weenie blood clots getting jammed up in the capillaries and causing the swelling and purple spots. It's "most likely" caused by Reynaud's disease, which is when your body overreacts to cold temperatures by constricting your blood vessels too much. I need to call a vascular guy for an appointment to make sure it's not some autoimmune disease or something else...

In the meantime, I'm supposed to pop aspirin every day, keep my feet warm and try not to wear my steel-toed boots any more than necessary.  Since the puter is downstairs in my freezing-<bleeping>-cold basement, I'm trying to stay offline, but there's not much else to do around the house that isn't a "downstairs" project (hobby stuff, puter stuff, etc.)...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Aeson 
Can’t say I have.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> So... I ended up in the hospital overnight for observation Monday night...
> Awhile back, beginning of last week, my toe started hurting, next day I woke up with a swollen toe and a huge blood blister under the nail. It didn't really get any better as the week went on and the beginning of this week two other toes started getting the same way. I called out of work on Monday to get it checked, spent the whole damn day at the emergency room in the Health Center, then got transferred to the local hospital overnight. Didn't get let out till 2:30 in the afternoon on Tuesday. Since I had a bunch of vacation time I was about to lose, I just took off the rest of the week.
> 
> Apparently I have "Covid toes" - *not Covid* - I tested negative, just Covid toes (it seems to be a somewhat common symptom of Covid)... There are apparently teeny weenie blood clots getting jammed up in the capillaries and causing the swelling and purple spots. It's "most likely" caused by Reynaud's disease, which is when your body overreacts to cold temperatures by constricting your blood vessels too much. I need to call a vascular guy for an appointment to make sure it's not some autoimmune disease or something else...
> 
> In the meantime, I'm supposed to pop aspirin every day, keep my feet warm and try not to wear my steel-toed boots any more than necessary.  Since the puter is downstairs in my freezing-<bleeping>-cold basement, I'm trying to stay offline, but there's not much else to do around the house that isn't a "downstairs" project (hobby stuff, puter stuff, etc.)...



To have Covid toes you had to have had Covid. At least I thought you did. I have heard of this symptom. The blood clots is what causes some patients to lose limbs and appears to be causing the long term lung issues. Did they test you for antibodies? You may have had it didn't know. Please keep us updated. 

I'm worried it might have gotten Scott Dewar. Haven't heard from him or his alt in a long time.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Both Covid tests they did at the hospital turned up negative - apparently I've never had Covid, just bad timing, lol. The fact that I'm experiencing one of Covid's symptoms at the current moment seems to have muddied the waters of my diagnosis for awhile. Now that they've ruled out Covid, they're going through the list of other possible causes.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like a case for Dr. House M.D.
Maybe it's lupus.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Aeson
> Can’t say I have.



Have you cooked with alcohol? I wonder if this could be an alternative for that also.

I like mixed drinks and cocktails but don't always care for the burn or taste of the alcohol. I'm very interested in trying this out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Have you cooked with alcohol? I wonder if this could be an alternative for that also.
> 
> I like mixed drinks and cocktails but don't always care for the burn or taste of the alcohol. I'm very interested in trying this out.



I cook with alcohol quite often!  In the right sauce, it could be quite good, and you could add it late because you wouldn’t need to cook off the alcohol itself.


----------



## Aeson

Amazon.com
		


Dragon themed masks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We did a NYD buffet at our house for dinner, and one of the dishes was new to all of us- Finnish juustoleipa cheese.  Medium soft, buttery/salty flavor, and went equally well with salty things like salami or sweet things like fig preserves.  Good stuff!






						Juustoleipa - Cheese.com
					

Juustoleipä (cheese bread), also known as leipäjuusto (bread cheese) or juusto, originally comes from Southern Ostrobothnia, Northern Finland and Kainuu. It is known in English as 'Finnish squeaky cheese'. Other dialects have various names, such as narskujuusto that depict the way that fresh...




					www.cheese.com


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, juustoleipä, or more correctly leipäjuusto, literally translated a bread made of cheese. I just bought one. I tend to eat it at breakfast on weekends. The kid calls it narskujuusto (squeky cheese) and loves it too.


----------



## Blackrat

That article misses one tradition. There are some older folk who put diced leipäjuusto in coffee, let them get really soft, drink the coffee, and then eat them with a spoon...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> That article misses one tradition. There are some older folk who put diced leipäjuusto in coffee, let them get really soft, drink the coffee, and then eat them with a spoon...



I think some people in northern Sweden does that as well. 

Edit: I have tried it (cheese in coffee) as far as I recall. Was an interesting taste.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> That article misses one tradition. There are some older folk who put diced leipäjuusto in coffee, let them get really soft, drink the coffee, and then eat them with a spoon...



I saw that mentioned SOMEWHERE.  Maybe in the wiki?
Edit: yep.


> Leipäjuusto can be eaten warm or cold, and is served in a number of ways:[3][2]
> 
> 
> The traditional way to serve it as slices, as a side dish with coffee.
> A few pieces are placed in a cup, with hot coffee poured on. The Swedish name kaffeost ("coffee cheese") refers to this.
> Served as diamond-shaped pieces, roughly 5 to 7 cm long and a little less wide, with cloudberryjelly or fresh cloudberries.
> Slices of the cheese are cut into a cup or plate, with some cream poured on the pieces so that they soak a little, some cinnamon and sugar sprinkled over it, and grilled in the oven for a moment. Served with cloudberry jelly.
> In modern Finnish cuisine, diced leipäjuusto is often used as a mild replacement for feta in various salads.
> As a dessert, leipäjuusto can be served like Camembert, fried on a pan with butter until it softens, and served with jam, traditionally cloudberry.


----------



## Aeson

Check out a model named Tamra Dae. I wanted to post pictures but some might be a bit much for Eric's grandma. What do you think her stats would be? STR and DEX clearly her highest.


----------



## Aeson

My sister told me since bother of their kids are working now they have some time to themselves. They're going to have a date night. Their idea of a date night.....going fishing.  



Weirdos


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Check out a model named Tamra Dae. I wanted to post pictures but some might be a bit much for Eric's grandma. What do you think her stats would be? STR and DEX clearly her highest.



Impressive!

My one overly personal question for her* would be whether she has implants. The majority of- but not all- female bodybuilders who get ripped like that tend to lose breast tissue as they radically decrease their body fat.




* that I would probably NEVER ask, FWIW.


----------



## Aeson

I thought the same thing. I wondered if it was the only type of implants. Her butt is rather pronounced also.


----------



## Aeson

I found out tonight two disappointing things about a woman I like. 1. She has a boyfriend. 2. She doesn't like bacon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of those is a definite dealbreaker...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of those is a definite dealbreaker...



Yeah I can handle the boyfriend.


----------



## Blackrat

Speaking of bacon. An air fryer is the best freaking thing to cook bacon! Perfect crisp!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Speaking of bacon. An air fryer is the best freaking thing to cook bacon! Perfect crisp!



I’ve done bacon in pans, ovens and toaster ovens, all with similar results, but each has its advantages and disadvantages.

Of the three, the pan was the fastest for small batches, but you have spatter to worry about.

The toaster oven- which also uses convection- did mid-sized batches to perfection without spatter, but slogged down for large batches.  About 9 minutes at 400degF, as I recall, and I get 6 pieces of bacony goodness.  But if I’m doing a 1lb pack, it starts getting tedious.

Anything over a pound of bacon, and I really want to use my oven.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I’d say it’s pretty similar to a toaster oven with convection actually. I used 10min at around 400F (200C in reality). 5 slices at a time. Perfection, no spatter, and it even drips the excess fat away.


----------



## Aeson

I've heard of air friers but haven't researched them. I wonder what happens to the grease.


----------



## Blackrat

There is a bowl and then a little raised grill upon which you put what you want to fry. So all the grease drips to the bottom of the bowl. As far as I know, most every model of air fryer the bowl is fully detachable so it is easy to clean out.


----------



## Blackrat

Ours was a christmas present for the wife from her father. So far we have only used it for bacon and chicken nuggets, but it seems to work as advertised.


----------



## Aeson

Bacon wrapped chicken nuggets!!!!! 

Thank you.  Thank you. I'll take my Nobel prize now.


----------



## Aeson

This woman is proof of the saying "she can be hot, smart, or sane, but can't be all three."









						Woman who sawed off own hand found guilty of fraud
					

The 22-year-old Slovenian woman was found guilty of cutting off her hand to make an insurance claim.



					www.bbc.com
				




I think she's just hot. Smart or sane is not even close.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I found out tonight two disappointing things about a woman I like. 1. She has a boyfriend. 2. She doesn't like bacon.



More bacon for me.     Dump the boyfriend.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Bacon wrapped chicken nuggets!!!!!
> 
> Thank you.  Thank you. I'll take my Nobel prize now.



With a slab of cheese... pepperjack or extra sharp cheddar


----------



## Aeson

Tanya Roberts passed away. ☹


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> With a slab of cheese... pepperjack or extra sharp cheddar



You're not getting in on my prize.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> More bacon for me.     Dump the boyfriend.



I like how you think, and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't tried the other mask, but I like the dragon masks I linked to earlier.





						YRLMW Dungeons and Dragons Cover Dusk Adjustable Ear Loops Comfortable Face Mask Balaclava Black… at Amazon Men’s Clothing store
					

Buy YRLMW Dungeons and Dragons Cover Dusk Adjustable Ear Loops Comfortable Face Mask Balaclava Black…: Shop top fashion brands Balaclavas at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




It looks small on my face like the disposable ones do. It feels nice to the touch and doesn't cause my reading glasses to fog, thus far. I just got them so I haven't had much experience with them.

I got the D&D logo one hoping maybe I can get another gamer's attention.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Tanya Roberts passed away.



Not yet!








						Tanya Roberts is still alive despite reports of her death, rep says
					

Tanya Roberts is not dead, according to new statements from her representatives.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

It's a miracle


----------



## Aeson

I never watched much of The West Wing but they sure could fit a lot of dialogue in a show.


Would this be a post hoc argument?

My roommate Hairy O'Skeleton has a job to scare away burglars. Since the house has not been burgled, Hairy has done his job.


----------



## Aeson

It's runoff day here in Georgia. It's about gall darn time. I'm so sick of the ads, calls, texts. My name is neither Mary nor Cynthia but they seem to be REAL popular.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I never watched much of The West Wing but they sure could fit a lot of dialogue in a show.



And a lot of it was very good if I recall. .Yes, I want to see all of it, the same with the prison-show "Oz". Both were highly rated.


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> And a lot of it was very good if I recall. .Yes, I want to see all of it, the same with the prison-show "Oz". Both were highly rated.



Downside is that it didn't age well


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 131007



Funny thing is that back then, we had the steering wheel on the left side of the car. Not so practical... Was quite late that we switchen to drivning on the right side. 

I do wonder how the "mixed" category worked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Funny thing is that back then, we had the steering wheel on the left side of the car. Not so practical... Was quite late that we switchen to drivning on the right side.
> 
> I do wonder how the "mixed" category worked.



“Worked” is probably too optimistic a word....


----------



## Aeson

I wonder about the mixed also. 

My news tonight:
I ran out of gas....at the gas station. 

And Georgia has elected it's first black U.S. Senator. That's not political, it's historic.


----------



## Ulfgeir

We switched which side we drove on in 1967.  Here are some images from the switch.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like a normal day in any major US city.


----------



## Blackrat

We have a joke in finland about swedes switching the side: It was scheduled to be switched on tuesday for everyone else, but on monday for trucks and heavy vehicles...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Tanya Roberts passed away. ☹



I'll have to watch her in Bond and Sheena again...... Sheena water fall scene twice.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts is still alive despite reports of her death, rep says
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts is not dead, according to new statements from her representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



I'll still watch her waterfall shower scene.... twice.


----------



## megamania

Yesterday was my Christmas.  My 5e books arrived and my Heroforge finally arrived- 




X-O Man-O-War   Barbarian in intelligent armor
Megamania (my own creation)  photographic reflexes and a twisted version of agent for gawd
Eternal Warrior- Gilad Annipadda......  Highlander done correctly
Revy  a mercenary warrior who can out drink and out shot nearly anyone.

Future members of Strikeforce: Moraturi campaign


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> We have a joke in finland about swedes switching the side: It was scheduled to be switched on tuesday for everyone else, but on monday for trucks and heavy vehicles...



Is Sweden Finand's version of Canada for us? The annoying neighbor you can't help to pick on?


----------



## Aeson

Terrorists have invaded the US Capitol building. This is the INSANE!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Terrorists have invaded the US Capitol building. This is the INSANE!



Things can get really ugly, really fast. I hope all the americans on this board are safe. Not often you see history in the making.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Is Sweden Finand's version of Canada for us? The annoying neighbor you can't help to pick on?



It’s a bit more complicated in the Big Frozen Wasteland of Far North. So, finns and norse make fun of swedes, estonians make fun of finns, danes make fun of norse and estonians, and swedes make fun of danes... At least that was the situation when I last checked. Could have changed since... But to answer your question, essentially yes.


----------



## Blackrat

And don’t get even started on icelanders or all those small autonomic islands...


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Things can get really ugly, really fast. I hope all the americans on this board are safe. Not often you see history in the making.



And it did. They're reporting one woman has been shot and has died. Trump needs to be charged with her murder.

I started this day cheering a great historic moment. Now I'm crying after a historic tragedy. On the same day? How does this happen?


----------



## Aeson

My sleep was continuously interrupted earlier. I'm wanting to get some sleep before work. I'm afraid to. I don't know what's going to happen. Am I going to wake up in a few hours with MAGA hat wearing morons in every state capitol?


----------



## trappedslider

So,we had to get the AC on our car fixed. We expected it to be over 1000,qand even got that number quoted. Turns out it was only 600 dollars,which was nice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Your mechanic was probably Scotty’s great-great-etc. grandfather...


----------



## trappedslider

Fact: Cheese is the most stolen food in the world.

Pun: Everyone trying to get that cheddar


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Fact: Cheese is the most stolen food in the world.
> 
> Pun: Everyone trying to get that cheddar



There are some holes in that...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> And it did. They're reporting one woman has been shot and has died. Trump needs to be charged with her murder.
> 
> I started this day cheering a great historic moment. Now I'm crying after a historic tragedy. On the same day? How does this happen?



RECO Act.  Charge him will everything.  Murder, Assault, Damage of Property and against Police and Federal. I'm sure there are more Federal related crimes there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Given the pervasiveness of the perversity we’ve seen from the radicalized right and it’s cynical enablers, justice at the federal level may be hard to come by.

OTOH, state level charges and actions by professional organizations may be somewhat more likely.  I’m hopeful that a bunch of them will be disbarred from practicing law, for instance.  Starting with Rudy G.


----------



## megamania

Rudy is old enough that this will not matter.  He will become an "Advisor".

Errrr Ticks me off so much.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> RECO Act.  Charge him will everything.  Murder, Assault, Damage of Property and against Police and Federal. I'm sure there are more Federal related crimes there.



Not to be THAT guy but it's RICO


----------



## Aeson

A tall, thin, attractive woman with a nice butt wanted to talk to me. I was in a hurry, and she was drunk off her ass. My timing is horrible. If I were not working I'd so be there talking to her.


----------



## Aeson

The right wingnuts are blaming ANTIFA for the coup attempt. Are they saying their followers are so stupid and gullible they'll follow their most hated enemy? Can we get a few ANTIFA to jump off a cliff to test this theory?


----------



## Blackrat

So the pc’s have amassed quite a lot of loot. As in, the RAW Bag of Holding is about to burst. I don’t want to really bother with that, or the weight of treasure anyway, so there should really be something ”bigger”. So I came up with an artefact: The Deep Chest.

It is an obvious treasure chest of indetermined origin. 3x1.5x1.5 ft in dimensions with an additional 0.5ft tall arched lid. The wood it is made of and the iron reinforcements on the corners look as if it had been sunken in seawater for a decade. The wood has been carved with a curious tentacle motif that seems to shift and writhe ever so slightly. When opened it is loosely filled with junk. Pots and pans, dented and oxidised, a rusty hilt poking up between some decayed leather, pieces of wood you have no idea what it used to be.

And if viewed through a Detect Magic effect it shines like a thousand suns...

The magic of the chest is thus:

It contains an extradimensional space, much alike a bag of holding, only the space is limitless. This space is called The Void
Within the Void, objects are subject to normal decay as if left on the mercy of nature. So if you leave a sword in it for years, it will rust eventually, and so on.
There is virtually infinite amount of old junk in the Void.
When the chest is opened, it presents a random assortment of contents from those within the Void, with the few most recently placed objects at sight
If you place anything in the chest, the contents shift a little to accommodate it. When you close the lid and open it again the recently placed object will have shuffled deeper into the pile and the other objects in the pile have been randomised again.
Opening the chest takes an action
You can retrieve any specific object you know is in the chest (ie. those you have seen placed there) in 1d5 rounds by digging through the contents.
You can retrieve almost any generic object that is in poor condition by digging through the contents for 1d5 minutes.
You can retrieve a randomly determined generic object in poor condition as a bonus action.
If you have attuned to the chest, when you place an item in the chest you can designate one item to stay on the top of the junk pile, and thus retrieve it as a bonus action from an open chest.
The chest keeps appearing near you when no one is paying attention, no matter where in the world you are.
If you are on another plane, it takes 1d5 hours for the chest to find you, and reappear near you.
If you have attuned to the chest, you can suppress its teleportation until you choose to want it again, after which it reappears in an unobserved space near you in 1d5 minutes (or 1d5 hours if you are on another plane).
Those are the basic functions of the Deep Chest. In addition the chest is actually sentient, and actually chooses its owner. You may claim ownership, but if the chest disagrees there’s nothing you can do. The chest craves attention however, and if it is currently unowned, it will latch to the first who it deems likely to place objects within. Its alignment is Chaotic Neutral and it may occasionally pull a prank by messing with its basic abilities. The more removed your alignment is from the chest’s, the more likely it is to prank you.

The origins of the Deep Chest and its sentiense lie in the Far Realms, and it is a manifestation of some long lost and forgotten nightmare. It will, very slowly, and very subtly influence its owner to hoard anything, to place objects within and to forever forget them.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it is complicated and I know my wording might be somewhat clumsy. But I was going for extremely usefull, a slightly more  sinister and a bit creepier still version of Terry Pratchett’s Luggage


----------



## Aeson

I played Hackmaster with a group that talked about bag world. It's a whole other universe inside bags of holding and portable holes. I think the official term is bag zones. 

People can access these bag zones and steal from them from within.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I played Hackmaster with a group that talked about bag world. It's a whole other universe inside bags of holding and portable holes. I think the official term is bag zones.
> 
> People can access these bag zones and steal from them from within.




We had in Exalted 2e, some kind of extra-dimension where you could put things. The thing was no one else could access them, and if you ended up IN that dimension, you were royally screwed, as you would live forever, but not be able to move or doing anything inside.

My character in that campaign was a human that had been turned almost into a rakshasa (Fae), and she had extra-dimensional pockets in her clothes. We once came across some really powerful artefact, that we decided needed to be kept out of the hands of some of those that wanted it (really powerful demon lords), we had that my character made a del with one of those in the group that could create Geasas with their deals. Basically, I could only retrieve that object with the explicit permission from that other character, or I would suffer a lot of consequences.


----------



## Blackrat

Ooo! I don’t have one in my group, but the Deep Chest could even be a Warlock’s patron


----------



## Aeson

The drunk lady I mentioned earlier started off saying I looked like someone famous. She couldn't say who. "The big fat funny guy on In Living Color that did all the yelling" It's been so long since I've seen In Living Color. I had no idea who  she was talking about. I'm thinking she meant Chris Farley. I loathe Chris Farley. He was NOT funny in the slightest. I have always hated people saying I look like him. Other than being obese we have nothing in common. I could chalk it up to all white guys look alike but I get it from white people too. She said she was paying me a compliment, I didn't see it that way.

My bad: After research, Jay Leggett (never heard of him) was on In Living Color. His appearance is closer to mine than Chris Farley. I'm so used to that comparison I assumed that's who she meant. Still I don't see being likened to another extremely over weight man as a compliment.
Tell me I look like Chris Pine, Brad Pitt, Ryan Reynolds, Jason Momoa. That's a compliment.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ooo! I don’t have one in my group, but the Deep Chest could even be a Warlock’s patron



I wanna be a warlock's patron.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Blackrat @Aeson @Ulfgeir 

if you haven’t already, get and read this.






						Knights of the Dinner Table: The Bag Wars Saga: Jolly R Blackburn, Mark Plemmons, Jolly R Blackburn: 9781594591143: Amazon.com: Books
					

Knights of the Dinner Table: The Bag Wars Saga [Jolly R Blackburn, Mark Plemmons, Jolly R Blackburn] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Knights of the Dinner Table: The Bag Wars Saga



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Aeson

Appears to be unavailable.


----------



## megamania

Moving on


----------



## Aeson

It is available here.






						DriveThruComics.com
					

Your one-stop, on-line shop for new and vintage Comic Books from independent publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrucomics.com


----------



## Aeson

In an actual play podcast of D&D the DM says the word hobgoblin but I hear hobnoblin. I picture goblins in tuxes and tophats with brandy and cigars. After thinking about it, that sounds more like a snobgoblin.


----------



## Blackrat

And, speaking of, I’m in an Actual Play Stream this spring! We’ll start on next week’s sunday and play every two weeks. 5e conversion in Mass Effect universe. Unfortunately for you guys, it’ll be in finnish...


----------



## Aeson

Will you share a link anyway? Might be fun to check out.


My mom brought me a World of Warcraft wall calendar. She said it was from my niece and nephew. Those two know me so well. Sadly, January is the only month with Sylvanas Windrunner. And none of Jaina Proudmore. 
It's a thoughtful gift. I'm lucky to have them in my life.


----------



## Aeson

A trivia game for the generations. 






						Amazon.com: Games Adults Play OK Boomer - The Old School vs. New School Trivia Game, Blue Sky: Toys & Games
					

Amazon.com: Games Adults Play OK Boomer - The Old School vs. New School Trivia Game, Blue Sky: Toys & Games



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Aeson

Squeeeeeee

There's a Ready Player Two. 
I had no idea a sequel was written. It came out in November last year.





__





						Ready Player Two: A Novel: Cline, Ernest: 9781524761332: Amazon.com: Books
					

Ready Player Two: A Novel [Cline, Ernest] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Ready Player Two: A Novel



					www.amazon.com


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Squeeeeeee
> 
> There's a Ready Player Two.
> I had no idea a sequel was written. It came out in November last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready Player Two: A Novel: Cline, Ernest: 9781524761332: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Ready Player Two: A Novel [Cline, Ernest] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Ready Player Two: A Novel
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



It's on my to read list.


----------



## Aeson

The county I live in is going back to online learning for all students again for just two weeks. Is this back and forth happening in other places? Doesn't it make sense to stick with one format?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The county I live in is going back to online learning for all students again for just two weeks. Is this back and forth happening in other places? Doesn't it make sense to stick with one format?



Yes, but a lot of people don’t see things thar way.


----------



## Aeson

My mom said over 400 staff have tested positive. I assume they're not releasing student numbers. I'm not sure why. My guess is the number is higher than they want to admit.  The number of cases would not be a violation of privacy.

They just need to stick to distance learning. This should be the direction we're going anyway. We don't need all these schools. One unified curriculum across all 50 states focused on online classes. Improve the data infrastructure and provide the tools needed for low income students.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Will you share a link anyway? Might be fun to check out.



They will be posted on this channel. Here is our intro as a teaser:


----------



## trappedslider

i'm going T.R and over the western hemisphere lol


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> They will be posted on this channel. Here is our intro as a teaser:




I'm hooked already.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My mom said over 400 staff have tested positive. I assume they're not releasing student numbers. I'm not sure why. My guess is the number is higher than they want to admit.  The number of cases would not be a violation of privacy.
> 
> They just need to stick to distance learning. This should be the direction we're going anyway. We don't need all these schools. One unified curriculum across all 50 states focused on online classes. Improve the data infrastructure and provide the tools needed for low income students.



Facts don’t change when you cross state lines, but how they’re perceived and taught does.  A lot of Southerners would object to a more accurate teaching of Americsn history, for instance.  See also “Creation Science”.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Facts don’t change when you cross state lines, but how they’re perceived and taught does.  A lot of Southerners would object to a more accurate teaching of Americsn history, for instance.  See also “Creation Science”.



You read my mind. I thought of those same limitations. If I recall correctly, Georgia biology text books come with a sticker on the cover stating evolution is only a theory.


----------



## trappedslider

someone once said that defending a position by citing free speech is sort of the ultimate concession; you're saying that the most compelling thing you can say for your position is that it's not literally illegal to express.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Titans first two episodes. The expletives seem over the top. They use the f word because they can. And is Robin a killer in the comics? He seems to be on Titans.


----------



## Aeson

On Jan 14 Epic Games store will have Star Wars Battlefront II for free.


----------



## trappedslider

While driving, i realized the only RPG that i know very well,as in i know most of the errata,stuff to watch out for,the rules as written and rules as intended is d20 modern, I know some of SW saga edition but not the same depth, I can make and maybe run a campaign in 3.5. but i wouldn't have the same level of confidence. GURPS is out of the question other than fluff, 5th edition i know a little bit but not a lot (may pick up the PHB)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m that way with 3.5 & HERO.


----------



## Aeson

It's unsettling to see an owl turn and look at you at night.


I missed my chance to ask it how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## Aeson

A local woman was one of the people that died at the capitol. 









						Friend of Kennesaw woman killed in Capitol riot recounts her final moments
					

A Kennesaw woman killed during the riots at the Capitol Building on Wednesday was crushed, according to a friend who witnessed her last moments.




					www.cbs46.com
				





She was trampled to death while carrying a flag that read "Don't Tread On Me"

Irony, I name thee.


----------



## trappedslider

Satellite Image of Madrid (Spain) taken by the ESA Sentinel-2 after the intense snowfall in the last days


----------



## Aeson

Stockholm had a total of 4 hours of daylight in December?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Stockholm had a total of 4 hours of daylight in December?



Should be sunlight, not daylight.. And yes, Stockholm is way south of the polar circle.


----------



## Aeson

The difference is?

I heard it on BBC radio. I don't remember if they said sunlight or daylight.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Daylight = the sun is above the horizon (thus it is a day). You might not see it because it is cloudy or foggy. but it is different compared to nighttime.

Sunlight = you have clear blue skies. Or at least not clouds covering the whole sky. You can see the sun,


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I watched Titans first two episodes. The expletives seem over the top. They use the f word because they can. And is Robin a killer in the comics? He seems to be on Titans.




I've watched the first two seasons... It's a pretty decent show.

The series is based fairly loosely on the original storylines from the comic books. The whole comic book storyline of Dick Grayson forming the Teen Titans, and then later reforming them as just the Titans is pretty dark at points. (But well worth the read.)
The series is basically taking place between the disbanding of the Teen Titans under tragic circumstances and Dick reforming them a few years later.  At that point, it still hadn't been all that long since he'd given up being Robin, so he was still trying to find his identity as Nightwing, and was still on the outs with Batman. He was being written as a somewhat darker person at that point. He wasn't necessarily a killer, but was definitely struggling with trying to contain the violence within him: the realization that Batman had basically weaponized a child was a big part of why they split. The show plays it up a bit more since the first season has a definite horror aspect to it, being focused on the girl's story.
The second season goes into a lot more of the backstory of the original Teen Titans, and shows how he ended up so dark and bitter.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Not to be THAT guy but it's RICO



Well, thanks for being "that guy" cause I was totally thinking it, but didn't say it. Since you did, I don't have to be "that guy".


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Blackrat @Aeson @Ulfgeir
> 
> if you haven’t already, get and read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knights of the Dinner Table: The Bag Wars Saga: Jolly R Blackburn, Mark Plemmons, Jolly R Blackburn: 9781594591143: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Knights of the Dinner Table: The Bag Wars Saga [Jolly R Blackburn, Mark Plemmons, Jolly R Blackburn] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Knights of the Dinner Table: The Bag Wars Saga
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



KoDT is generally enjoyable to read. Bag Wars was awesome. And how did it start? Because they put a bunch of their NPCs inside a bag of holding with their food and supplies. The NPCs basically went on strike. Someone tried to reach inside for something and got struck by a boulder from a catapult. Thus their desire to enter bag world and reclaim their bag of holding and supplies.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Well, thanks for being "that guy" cause I was totally thinking it, but didn't say it. Since you did, I don't have to be "that guy".



yeah when you say it outloud it makes the "re" sound,so it's understandable.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> I've watched the first two seasons... It's a pretty decent show.
> 
> The series is based fairly loosely on the original storylines from the comic books. The whole comic book storyline of Dick Grayson forming the Teen Titans, and then later reforming them as just the Titans is pretty dark at points. (But well worth the read.)
> The series is basically taking place between the disbanding of the Teen Titans under tragic circumstances and Dick reforming them a few years later.  At that point, it still hadn't been all that long since he'd given up being Robin, so he was still trying to find his identity as Nightwing, and was still on the outs with Batman. He was being written as a somewhat darker person at that point. He wasn't necessarily a killer, but was definitely struggling with trying to contain the violence within him: the realization that Batman had basically weaponized a child was a big part of why they split. The show plays it up a bit more since the first season has a definite horror aspect to it, being focused on the girl's story.
> The second season goes into a lot more of the backstory of the original Teen Titans, and shows how he ended up so dark and bitter.



I have also seen it. I enjoyed it, even though I think my biggest issue was pacing in the though. Like part of the middle (or beginning, I forget) of the second season was slow and then they finished it WAY too quickly. I felt the show definitely needed an extra 1-2 episodes for that season or trim down the earlier parts to expand the later parts. But overall, I do enjoy it and look forward to the next season.

And Doom Patrol as well. DC main movies haven't been that good (including WW84), but their non-CW shows have been pretty good to awesome.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> yeah when you say it outloud it makes the "re" sound,so it's understandable.



Yeah, English language is terrible for things. I was writing siege and seize the other day for some mass battle rules I was creating and I kept reversing those words soooo terribly!


----------



## Dog Moon

Here is an interesting poem about the pronunciations in the English language. Parts of it even I have trouble pronouncing and I'm pretty good at English...

Chaos Poem


----------



## Aeson

When I was told my rent was going up by $210 I started to panic. I have since found out that was an error. That will be the increase for a new tenant. My rent is going up only $10-$15. Much more reasonable.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That would be a shock, no question!


----------



## Aeson

I linked to a game called OK Boomer. It's a trivia game with simple rules it's  old school vs new school. You ask your opponent questions on the card for your generation like old school would ask when the first Woodstock concert was. 

So it's old vs young and that's it. Why not mix the teams? Give half of the OS deck and half of the NS deck to each team. They take turns asking questions as normal. Mom and daughter vs Dad and son or a variant on that theme.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That would be a shock, no question!



I thought it was insane. I hadn't missed a payment (not even late). Other than a leaky kitchen sink, no complaints out of me. I've been good. In theory you might want to reward that by keeping the rent the same or increasing a little. So many have renter horror stories. Keep the rent reasonable to keep the good renter. This is a big relief.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I have also seen it. I enjoyed it, even though I think my biggest issue was pacing in the though. Like part of the middle (or beginning, I forget) of the second season was slow and then they finished it WAY too quickly. I felt the show definitely needed an extra 1-2 episodes for that season or trim down the earlier parts to expand the later parts. But overall, I do enjoy it and look forward to the next season.
> 
> And Doom Patrol as well. DC main movies haven't been that good (including WW84), but their non-CW shows have been pretty good to awesome.



I'm now on episode 6. Jason Todd has appeared.  I'm enjoying it. I like Raven, and Beast Boy. I think I have to warm up to Robin and Starfire. I agree, the show is well done. I don't say this often. I like the music a lot. The look, the sound, the whole feel of the series reminds me of Batman Begins and Dark Knight. That's a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I'm now on episode 6. Jason Todd has appeared.


----------



## Aeson

We didn't land on Gotham City. Gotham City landed on us.


----------



## Aeson

I heard this story where the teller was advising the listeners to run towards the roar. This is because this is how lions hunt. The females go to the far end of the savanna and the male lion roars, which can be heard 5 to 8 miles away. The prey runs away from the roar and into the waiting arms of the females. So, you should run towards the roar because the male is slow and not good at hunting.

From my limited research this morning I can't find evidence of this. Unlike the WWII story I talked about before, there is plenty of video of lions hunting. Regardless of whether you run from the roar or towards it, you're probably gonna be eaten by a lion.


----------



## Blackrat

Red Dead Redemption taught me that by the time you hear the roar it is already too late...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> When I was told my rent was going up by $210 I started to panic. I have since found out that was an error. That will be the increase for a new tenant. My rent is going up only $10-$15. Much more reasonable.




Per month or year?


----------



## Aeson

Per month.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Red Dead Redemption taught me that by the time you hear the roar it is already too late...



No kidding.


----------



## Aeson

That The Child doll is creepy af.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That The Child doll is creepy af.



It's like the Wish version of Grogu.


----------



## trappedslider

I regret nothing about this post:

Convicted hitman, Jimmy ‘Two-shoes’ McLardy confessed today that he was once hired to beat a cow to death in a rice field using only two small porcelain figures. Police admit this may be the first known case of a knick-knack paddy-whack.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> It's like the Wish version of Grogu.



You mean Wish the shopping site?


----------



## Aeson

They go from an episode with Donna Troy to an episode with Deanna Troi.  lol


----------



## Ulfgeir

Went for a little walk outside, and took some photos.. Yes, that is icicles on the lower branches.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a tik tok video where a young man claimed communism after "a sitting president was banned from Twitter". This statement confuses the hell out of me. I don't think that word means what he thinks it means.





Also in case any of you are interested and may be in need. The sitting president is offering pardons to anyone that took part in the siege on the capitol. All you need to do is provide the FBI with your name and address,  and as much detail on what you might have done that requires a pardon. There is also a financial incentive for doing this. A free pardon and free money? Count me in! How about you?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You mean Wish the shopping site?



Yeah... where you order the picture, but what you get is often not QUITE what's pictured.

I've seen Youtube videos where people will literally spend a couple hundred dollars on clothing on wish (basically you can basically get value between x .5 - x6 depending on what you buy and how lucky you are) and they try on the clothes. Basically, some of the clothes are completely unwearable (either sized wrong, material wrong or the cuts are wrong) or just not quite what was expected (for similar reason). BUT... some clothes are just fine and usually the clothes that are fine outweigh the bad, which is why people keep doing it even though the negative gets more attention.

Is why if you go to reddit, you'll often see statements like "Dude looks like the Wish version of 'x famous actor'" because it'll look enough like the person to make you think it could almost be the actor, but still looks way different enough that it is clearly not.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I saw a tik tok video where a young man claimed communism after "a sitting president was banned from Twitter". This statement confuses the hell out of me. I don't think that word means what he thinks it means.



That's part of why Bernie Sanders didn't win. They kept calling him a communist and socialist and those terms bring fear into people. Thing is, yeah, PURE communism may be bad, but it doesn't mean communism doesn't have any bad ideas. I think Bernie is like a Democratic Socialist or something like that, which again, isn't as bad as people make it out to be. He wants to keep democracy, but he also wants to expand on social benefits (or something like that)... basically, do what a lot of European (non-communist) countries are doing with free access to health care, colleges, etc.

Using that word even though people (I admit, I couldn't quite explain to someone what pure communism is) don't know what it means is just another way of fearmongering, especially since people DON'T know what it means. (At least that part doesn't work on me since I'm not as ignorant as so many people here in America).


----------



## Aeson

Like a campaign attack ad against one of our new senators. My sister kept repeating it as the reason she wouldn't vote for him. I asked did you research the claim? She said she did, but I'm dubious of that claim. I said the truth is not as you think it is. The attack is only slightly true. He's a pastor that wanted clemency for a man on death row for killing a police officer.  He didn't want another man to die. It's not like he wanted the man set free. If you look at it from that point of view, he was a man of mercy wanting mercy for another man. More pastors should be like him.

For decades people have been taught to fear communism, and it's little brother socialism. Few of them were ever taught what those are.

As I've gotten older, I've grown more skeptical. I learn about the things I don't understand. I'm trying to view things from different angles. The view from the left of center is a little easier to understand. If I stray too far left the view gets blurry. Too far right and view gets scary. My sister is farther right of center than I'm comfortable with. I fear the day I start hearing Q come from her.


----------



## Aeson

My mom found 2 of the sets of die cast D&D minis on clearance at Walmart. Didn't have the dragon set. Apparently they're $2 and $5. I wonder if we should get as many as we can and resale them online. I'm thinking people don't want them is why they're on clearance.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> I have also seen it. I enjoyed it, even though I think my biggest issue was pacing in the though. Like part of the middle (or beginning, I forget) of the second season was slow and then they finished it WAY too quickly. I felt the show definitely needed an extra 1-2 episodes for that season or trim down the earlier parts to expand the later parts. But overall, I do enjoy it and look forward to the next season.
> 
> And Doom Patrol as well. DC main movies haven't been that good (including WW84), but their non-CW shows have been pretty good to awesome.




 Yeah, the pacing on Titans was a bit off in places...

Doom Patrol is freakin' surreal, lol. It hurts my brain to think about where they'll have to go with it in the second season to top the first season... 

Overall, I've been prety happy with most of the DC tv shows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> That's part of why Bernie Sanders didn't win. They kept calling him a communist and socialist and those terms bring fear into people. Thing is, yeah, PURE communism may be bad, but it doesn't mean communism doesn't have any bad ideas. I think Bernie is like a Democratic Socialist or something like that, which again, isn't as bad as people make it out to be. He wants to keep democracy, but he also wants to expand on social benefits (or something like that)... basically, do what a lot of European (non-communist) countries are doing with free access to health care, colleges, etc.
> 
> Using that word even though people (I admit, I couldn't quite explain to someone what pure communism is) don't know what it means is just another way of fearmongering, especially since people DON'T know what it means. (At least that part doesn't work on me since I'm not as ignorant as so many people here in America).



Yep.  Bern is a Democratic Socialist, and most Americans don’t understand what that is.*  So most American politicians who have DS views just call themselves Democrats.


* TBH, most Americans have a poor understanding of socialism in general, so the term has been a very effective scare word in our politics.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Yeah, the pacing on Titans was a bit off in places...
> 
> Doom Patrol is freakin' surreal, lol. It hurts my brain to think about where they'll have to go with it in the second season to top the first season...
> 
> Overall, I've been prety happy with most of the DC tv shows.




While season 2 was interesting, it also had weird pacing issues. Season 1 I just remember it being pretty awesome and crazy the entire time. Season 2 was mixed with "ugh, this is boring and stupid, wtf is going on?" mixed with the "This is awesome and crazy and this is why I love this show". I think the ending 'ended' a little early though, in the middle of a showdown, basically, but that was an issue with Covid shutting things down, meaning Season 3 should be starting off with a bang.

That apparently was an issue with Warrior Nun from Netflix as well. Like it basically ended in the middle of a fight and it's like wtf is going on here, how this can possibly be over, this is the stupidest place to end a show that I have ever seen... then learned it got cut short cause of Covid and they "did what they could with what they had".

But overall, yeah, their non-CW shows have been good for DC, imo. Even the worst parts don't make me want to quit hard like too many DC movies or the shows on the CW (Flash, Batwoman, Legends of Tomorrow, something else maybe?)... After Arrow was done, I watched part of the following season of the Flash, felt like it was sorta the same thing repeating itself and just quit the show. And pretty much decided to leave all of those behind. They're made for a difference audience than what I've become interested in.


----------



## Aeson

I stick with The Flash and Supergirl. Supergirl with it's brighter outlook is a little pick me up some times. I'm not sure if it's because Melissa Benoist is a new mom or low rating is the why the show is ending. I think it's maybe both?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Flash is the only one of the current supers shows I’ve watched regularly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I stick with The Flash and Supergirl. Supergirl with it's brighter outlook is a little pick me up some times. I'm not sure if it's because Melissa Benoist is a new mom or low rating is the why the show is ending. I think it's maybe both?



I think it was both, from what I remember hearing. I actually tried watching Supergirl. There's something about Melissa Benoist that I really like. I kept watching because of her, but there was something about like literally the rest of the cast that I found annoying. Obviously other people are going to disagree with me, but I just couldn't really like any of them. I stopped watching I think middle of season 2 sometime.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The Flash is the only one of the current supers shows I’ve watched regularly.



For a while that was my favorite of the CW shows. It was strong during a time when Arrow was weak. Then Arrow picked up and eventually I felt like Flash was losing what made it interesting and seemed to become too repetitive and blah. Once Arrow ended, I watched flash for almost half a season before deciding I was done.

Legends of Tomorrow kept me interest for a little more than a season. I was losing too much interest to bother starting Black Lightning. Batwoman I watched for two episodes. I just couldn't get to like the main actress and it had nothing to do with the little bit of controversy surrounding her. I just didn't care for her or her acting.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> They will be posted on this channel. Here is our intro as a teaser:



It is on


----------



## trappedslider

Police say Oregon man who stole a car with a child in the backseat came back and 'lectured' the mom about parenting
					

The thief "lectured" the mother for leaving her 4-year-old in a car that was unlocked, and threatened to call the police on her, authorities say.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s professionalism!


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s professionalism!



"I may be a car thief but at least i take my kid inside with me"


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It is on



Not a single blond or girl. I'm disappointed. 

I haven't gotten too far. I did recognize a few words in his intro. Podcast,  YouTube,  Dark Matter. Lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've just never been all that interested in Supergirl or Black Lightning. I dunno, the characters just don't do anything for me. I've kept up with Arrow, Flash, and Legends of Tomorrow as I've been able to pick up the seasons cheap. Although the storylines have gotten a bit iffy in places, I mostly watch the shows because I like the actors, and it's also fun to see them bring in other minor DC characters now and then.


----------



## Aeson

Legends started out good. I liked Captain Cold, Hawkman, and Hawkgirl. Hated when they left. 
The cast seemed to go downhill as the show went along.


----------



## Aeson

I think this may be the best coffee I've gotten so far.






						Angelino's Coffee Variety Pack, 100 ct with 12 different Coffee Pods for Keurig K-cup Coffee Maker: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food
					

Angelino's Coffee Variety Pack, 100 ct with 12 different Coffee Pods for Keurig K-cup Coffee Maker: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food



					www.amazon.com
				




I've really enjoyed the Sumatran Dark and French Roast. So for coffee drinkers I'd recommend look at this one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I liked those characters in the comics, but the commercials for the shows never grabbed me.  Then again, few DC live-action adaptations have.

OTOH, I‘d love to see someone take a stab at The.Legion of Superheroes.  Maybe even the Subs.  Lots of good enemies to be had, including and especially The Dominators.*

Imagine seeing characters like Wildfire, Lighting Lad, Emerald Empress, Validus, and Starro done with modern effects.  Just to name a few...


* if they do this, they should either go with the original blue skin/white dot version as opposed to yellow skin/red dot version- long criticized for mirroring several “Yellow Peril”  stereotypes- or create another version that avoids unwelcome RW parallels but still harkens back to their comic aesthetic.


----------



## Aeson

I don't care for Titans Bruce Wayne. I couldn't see him as an international playboy by day/caped crime fighter by night. I think he would have been better as Alfred. To be honest, I would have preferred the large black guy Dick was friends with. I could have seen him as Batman.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I would have preferred the large black guy Dick...



Phrasing!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not a single blond or girl. I'm disappointed.
> 
> I haven't gotten too far. I did recognize a few words in his intro. Podcast,  YouTube,  Dark Matter. Lol



Oh, you speak finnish! 

Of course there are no blondes. We are a group of hairy guys, as befits nerds!


----------



## Blackrat

But, as I said, we play in finnish, so might be useless for you guys to even follow. There will be occasional terms in english, but main points will be made in finnish.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I liked those characters in the comics, but the commercials for the shows never grabbed me.  Then again, few DC live-action adaptations have.
> 
> OTOH, I‘d love to see someone take a stab at The.Legion of Superheroes.  Maybe even the Subs.  Lots of good enemies to be had, including and especially The Dominators.*
> 
> Imagine seeing characters like Wildfire, Lighting Lad, Emerald Empress, Validus, and Starro done with modern effects.  Just to name a few...
> 
> 
> * if they do this, they should either go with the original blue skin/white dot version as opposed to yellow skin/red dot version- long criticized for mirroring several “Yellow Peril”  stereotypes- or create another version that avoids unwelcome RW parallels but still harkens back to their comic aesthetic.



Definitively would like to see Legion of Superheroes.  Before all their reboots.  That is I want Princess Projectra to be a human, and not a bloody snake using illusions to appear human... Characters I would love seeing include Dawnstar, Chameleon boy, Braniac 5.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Definitively would like to see Legion of Superheroes.  Before all their reboots.  That is I want Princess Projectra to be a human, and not a bloody snake using illusions to appear human... Characters I would love seeing include Dawnstar, Chameleon boy, Braniac 5.



Missed that snake thing!  When did that happen?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Missed that snake thing!  When did that happen?



A few years ago I think.  I think it was around 2010 that they did a massive reboot, and then changed things. Note, I haven't read the comics for ages...  They did another reboot after that, where I THINK they changed her back.  Also as far as I gather they really messed up Dawnstar before the first reboot, having some being possess her, cut of her wings and become an assassin.

edit: was way earlier than that apparently.  Princess Projectra - Wikipedia


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But, as I said, we play in finnish, so might be useless for you guys to even follow. There will be occasional terms in english, but main points will be made in finnish.



I might not understand but I want to support my friends on their creative endeavors. Also after all these years I wanted to know what your voice sounds like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> A few years ago I think.  I think it was around 2010 that they did a massive reboot, and then changed things. Note, I haven't read the comics for ages...  They did another reboot after that, where I THINK they changed her back.  Also as far as I gather they really messed up Dawnstar before the first reboot, having some being possess her, cut of her wings and become an assassin.
> 
> edit: was way earlier than that apparently.  Princess Projectra - Wikipedia



Snake version ID was apparently revealed right about when I dropped out of comics.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Phrasing!



Sorry, Bruce Wayne must have gotten on my account.


----------



## Dog Moon

I learned something interesting about Finnish people today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wait ‘till these guys see that video:


----------



## Aeson

I can do that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wait ‘till these guys see that video:



That would be so much more awesome if they had hobbyhorses though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> That would be so much more awesome if they had hobbyhorses though.



That’s what they‘d have to do to compete, no question.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


>



I feel like you're not watching that for the music.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I feel like you're not watching that for the music.



There was music?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> There was music?



Well, maybe this is also up your alley then...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never cared for his wife Toyah’s music, but I’m a huge fan of Robert Fripp,  didn’t know this was a thing.  Thanks!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never cared for his wife Toyah’s music, but I’m a huge fan of Robert Fripp,  didn’t know this was a thing.  Thanks!



I wouldn't say I'm a fan of her singing either. She does seem to have other assets to be a fan of.


----------



## Aeson

The squeaky wheels got the grease. I got my brakes replaced today. I put it off way too long. You could hear me coming even before you could hear the engine. When I get my Biden check I hope to get the tires and alignment done. Speaking of tires, I asked them to check the low tire pressure. Turns out a piece of a screwdriver was stuck in the tire.  Not a screw, a screwdriver. 

Added bonus: I overheard them telling other customers about the code for a free carwash on the receipt. Oil changes and emissions tests got them. As I was paying for my work I asked if I could get one of those free car washes I kept hearing about. The guy came back with a hand written code. "Here, go get it washed"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A SCREWDRIVER?!?!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A SCREWDRIVER?!?!



If I were to guess; a screwdriver fell onto the road and broke and the business end got stuck in my tire. My sister asked me how I ran over a screwdriver. I believe if I had run over an intact screwdriver it would have done more than break off the tip in the tire. With the amount of driving I do I encounter a lot of stuff on the road. Much of it too small to see, especially in the dark.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Poor Bernie. He looks like he waiting for those kids to walk on his lawn.


----------



## Aeson

Some of the memes are really funny.


----------



## Aeson

I'm listening to a podcast of a show that recorded 9 months or so ago. It was before the Iowa caucuses. It's a show they do for their patreon then release months later for everyone. This show DID NOT age well. COVID-19 is only just starting. They're talking about it as if it's nothing. Repeating a lot of the same things folks said early on. One person suggests wearing masks and gloves when you go shopping. One says F that, I'm not doing it. If you listen to more recent shows, you'll hear very different opinions.  
A little later they're talking about the Democrats and voicing concern IF Biden gets elected he won't do away with Trump's mess. 

I was laughing and shaking my head at what I know has happened since this recording. I think it might be why they released it. They could have kept it between them and their patrons.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen a LOT of internet communications from 2020 that didn’t age well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Some of the memes are really funny.




it was captioned, “Once again, I am asking you to tap out.”


----------



## Aeson

"Thou shall not decry the blackness of a kettle, when thou pot likened to the shade of pitch thyself."


----------



## trappedslider

Tried a ouija board,but it just wanted to talk about extending my car's warranty


----------



## Aeson

Last time I used a ouija board I got busy signal.


----------



## Aeson

In the last month the Atlanta Braves lost 3 legends. Phil Niekro passed 12/20. Don Sutton passed last week. Hank Aaron yesterday.  Last night I didn't see the front page of the paper until late. I happened to see the headline 'Farewell, Hammer' Without seeing anything else I said outloud Hank Aaron died. I turned on the light to see, I was right.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Georgia is having a rollercoaster time right now.


----------



## Aeson

No kidding.


----------



## Aeson

That same night I get a stop notice. The delivery could be stopped for a lot of reasons. Sometimes I get a reason, sometimes I don't. Last night the reason was because the customer was deceased. It's the second one in a week, and the third since I started working.  One thing that set this one apart, there was another note. It said the relatives wanted to thank me for the great service.  I thought it was really nice. I don't know who the message was from or why they thought to do it. It made me feel good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like someone was raised with manners.


----------



## Aeson

I heard about this sea shanty craze on tik tok. I expected to see hot jailbait wiggling to some song. I had no idea.


Really well done.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


>




 That... kind of hurt my brain a little...



Aeson said:


> I heard about this sea shanty craze on tik tok. I expected to see hot jailbait wiggling to some song. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> Really well done.




 Now that was kinda cool.

So, are people just randomly singing sea shanties, or is everybody doing that one song?


----------



## Aeson

It's this one and maybe one or two others. Mostly centered around the one guy. He has a record contract now because of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I heard about this sea shanty craze on tik tok. I expected to see hot jailbait wiggling to some song. I had no idea.
> 
> 
> Really well done.



That’s one of the better ones I’ve seen.  Nice find!


----------



## Aeson

Jodie Whittaker is leaving Doctor Who. Two of the potential replacements are Kris Marshall and Michael Sheen. The others I haven't heard of. I can't really comment on them. I've enjoyed Michael Sheen in everything I've seen him in. I haven't seen Kris Marshall in as much. The first thing was Death in Paradise. I think I could be happy with either one.


----------



## Blackrat

Should be Sean Pertwee... Although there is high chance he’d decline (or costs way too much to hire), but I still think the son of the best Dr. should be the Dr.


----------



## Aeson

But I don't think David Tennant's son is old enough.


----------



## Blackrat

Bah, Tennant barely reaches the top 10 of the Dr.s...


----------



## Blackrat

The list starts as
Pertwee
Hartnell
McCoy
Troughton
Baker
Baker

After those it gets a bit hard to determine...


----------



## Aeson

Colin Baker shouldn't even be on the list. I'd take Peter Cushing over him.


----------



## Blackrat

Sure Cushing would have been great as the Dr., but alas, no such luck. And C.Baker was an order of magnitude better than Davison. Davison is the last on the list, that much is certain...


----------



## Aeson

It's odd how people see things. We watch the same show and come out with different opinions. 

And Peter Cushing played The Doctor in two non canon movies.


----------



## Blackrat

Well what kind of geeks would we be if we didn’t have wildly differing opinions about scifi shows...


----------



## Aeson

Good point.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because of my being an Army brat, I didn’t always have access to Dr. Who growing up, so there are gaps.  I was introduced to the books first, having bought a stack of them on a trip to London when I was a kid.  Most of them were Tom Baker & Pertwee era stories, plus a couple of Troughton.

So Tom Baker is my #1, followed by Pertwee.  I’ve had only spotty exposure to the prior doctors, but I did really enjoy what Troughton I’ve seen.

Beyond that?  Colin and Davidson are almost unseen.  I’ve seen most of the modern stuff, but for some reason, my DVR decided to stop recording Dr. Who partway through the Capaldi run, and I haven’t seen ANY of the woman currently in the role.  I couldn’t convince the machine even by canceling and reprogramming it that I REALLY wanted to watch the show.

However, when the DVR died in late 2020, the replacement understood, and just in time!  There was a big marathon of the more recent stuff, so I’m catching up on Capaldi’s run and the next actor’s run is fast approaching,

I have to say that there have been some things that the newer stuff has done really well.  The Weeping Angels were brilliant.  The romance of Rory and Amy was well done.  The Water of Mars and


----------



## Blackrat

Heh, I never even see Dr. Who before I was 14 or 15. I was well in my 20’s when one finnish tv-station ran the entire series (what’s left of it) from the very beginning. I took the opportunity to watch it all.


----------



## Aeson

I remember it being on public tv when I was a kid late at night. It was the strangest thing I'd seen. I still can't get into some of the older ones. I signed up for a 7 day free trial of Brit Box. They have a lot of the classic Who. There are place holders for some they don't have. I know many episodes were lost. I know I'm not going to get through many of them in 7 days, especially when I'm also watching Titans.


----------



## Aeson

Speaking of Titans, the guy playing Conner Kent has done a really good job. When the Titans had to fight him I wondered how long it would take to get Raven to use her powers on him. Magic/psychic powers being among the few weaknesses.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think I was about 12 when I saw my first couple of early episodes- not a whole season- and that first movie.  But I had read the books 3-4 years prior, and didn’t realize they were related.  They weren’t the ones I knew from the books.

I didn’t see my first whole seasons until a couple years and a move later, and that’s when I made the connection to the books- the actors were depicted on the covers, and I was finally seeing the stuff I had first seen in London.

But after that came college in a different city where it wasn’t aired, and the episodes I got to see on break were different actors again (Colin, Davidson).  Then law school took me to yet another Dr. Who desert.  By the time I got out and returned home, it wasn’t airing there anymore, either, except for the occasional marathon of a dozen older episodes or so.  So I got to see a LOT of the Pertwee & Tom Baker episodes more than once.


----------



## Aeson

I heard someone say he has started drinking a shot of olive oil daily for it's health benefits. Can we think of any reasons why this is a bad idea? It just sounds wrong. And since the guy is a dumbass to the nth degree I would hesitate to believe anything he says is a good idea.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Jodie Whittaker is leaving Doctor Who. Two of the potential replacements are Kris Marshall and Michael Sheen.




Is he one of _those_ Sheens?

My Doctor Who experience is limited to a few random older episodes and some of the David Tenant run, as well as some of the Sarah Jane Chronicles, or whatever that one was called.

On a related note, who needs a sonic screwdriver? I've got a...



Spoiler



...Jack knife


----------



## Aeson

I just read something about brown mold I never thought of. It expands when close to fire and is immune to fire. What would happen if brown mold were introduced to the plane of fire? Could it "extinguish" the plane?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I heard someone say he has started drinking a shot of olive oil daily for it's health benefits. Can we think of any reasons why this is a bad idea? It just sounds wrong. And since the guy is a dumbass to the nth degree I would hesitate to believe anything he says is a good idea.



You’re better off consuming it as part of dishes. 

It’s a healthy fat, but it is calorie dense.  Drinking it can lead to weight increases and may suppress appetite for consuming other healthy foods.

When you eat it with food, it enhances the flavor, and may help you absorb fat-soluble nutrients.  Plus, science hasn’t been able to support all the health claims for simply drinking it.

Making olive oil vinaigrettes is pretty simple, and a great way to increase your olive oil consumption.  Better varieties of EVOO- the kind enough flavor you’d _want_ to drink- make a great dip for tasty bread, especially when seasoned with things like pepper, salt and so forth.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't think it sounded right. The guy is a dire moron (if I were a ranger dire morons would be a favored enemy). I tried doing some research online. I did find sites that talked about drinking it. It was more like a table spoon worth, not a shot glass. 

I can't stand willful stupidity. This man wallows in it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I just read something about brown mold I never thought of. It expands when close to fire and is immune to fire. What would happen if brown mold were introduced to the plane of fire? Could it "extinguish" the plane?



It would be a danger on a par with Sci-Fi replicating nanobots creating “grey goo”.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It would be a danger on a par with Sci-Fi replicating nanobots creating “grey goo”.



I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## Blackrat

Self replicating nanobots destroying everything they come in contact with and using it to make more of themselves, resembling an evergrowing blob of grey goo


----------



## Blackrat

A nano version of rogue Von Neumann Swarm essentially


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't sure if that was a bad thing or not. Thank you for clearing it up. Sounds hella bad. 

Now it becomes an elemental plane of mold. Wizard cast moldball spells. Summon mold elementals.


----------



## Aeson

I think Lauren Boebert is clinically insane, but I'd subscribe to her only fans.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I think Lauren Boebert is clinically insane, but I'd subscribe to her only fans.



I thought about doing an only fans...but it would just be videos of me taking breathing treatments.


----------



## Ulfgeir

You can do wonderful stuff with lego. Build replicas of famous art for instance.


----------



## Mad_Jack

LEGO - the original Minecraft...

 If I had the money to have a giant mansion, I would totally have a huge room filled will giant LEGO versions of famous artworks and buildings.
And I'd hire somebody to design and build a functional 15-ft-tall Mech out of LEGOs.


----------



## Aeson

Rednecks are LEGION!! 


A Finnish bluegrass band.


----------



## Aeson

Want to know what's been filmed in the county in which I live? Well, there's an app for that.









						Filmed in Cherokee - Apps on Google Play
					

Visit Cherokee County’s film locations and get behind-the-scenes stories.




					play.google.com
				





I found this because I'm trying to find information on what might be filming at an Applebees near by. I drove passed the restaurant night. Looks like they're filming something.


----------



## Blackrat

Bet you haven’t heard anyone play an anvil before


----------



## Aeson

Dude,  I'm in land that birthed rednecks and bluegrass. Playing the anvil ain't nothing. 

If you install the app I linked to, it has location for Macgyver, it's near where I live. The Yanmar EVO center is practically next door to me. I was talking to my mom about it, and she said she saw him (Macgyver)in Walmart. The actor is local so his family is still around here. I think it's so cool all of this is going on around here. I might find myself in a movie one day.


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit? How about minced meat as an instrument? I have an album that lists it as a played instrument


----------



## Aeson

You might have me there. I would suspect it's probably meant as some kind of joke. Do you know which "song" this "instrument" might be in? 
My guess is it's the one with the wet slapping sound.


----------



## Aeson

The King of Avalon servers have been down for maintenance. I've been waiting over an hour and a half. I'm starting to get itchy.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You might have me there. I would suspect it's probably meant as some kind of joke. Do you know which "song" this "instrument" might be in?
> My guess is it's the one with the wet slapping sound.



Actually it’s the one with chewing sounds  I’ll try to locate the album... It’s propably in my car... Could also be in the car I sold away two years ago...


----------



## Blackrat

This is the album in wikipedia. It lacks most of the instrument mentions however...









						Visor om slutet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Hah! At least the new forum no longer messes up the profanity filter with foreign words. Slutet mean The End in swedish, which is also an official language in finland.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, apparently the album is in youtube now. Wasn’t back when I last checked but that was long long ago: 
The ”song” with chewing sounds is Rov.


----------



## Aeson

I have to take your word for it. Video not available.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The King of Avalon servers have been down for maintenance. I've been waiting over an hour and a half. I'm starting to get itchy.



I tried playing fallout 76 yesterday. Had an hour to spend... Nope, server maintenance...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have to take your word for it. Video not available.



Ah, well of course not... Wretched national restrictions...


----------



## Blackrat

It’s on spotify also, if you use that... Or at least is in there for finland...


----------



## Aeson

I 


Blackrat said:


> I tried playing fallout 76 yesterday. Had an hour to spend... Nope, server maintenance...



And I'm still waiting.  I think something is wrong. It'll say try again in  30 minutes. I wait then try again and it'll say try again in  60 minutes.


----------



## Aeson

There's definitely something wrong. The server was up for about 30 minutes and now it seems to be down again.


----------



## trappedslider

Biden administration 'monitoring the situation' with GameStop's stock, White House says
					

White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Wednesday said Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen and others in the Biden administration are keeping an eye on the huge...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Aeson

The previous traitor in chief often pointed at the stock market as proof of how good he is at conning people. Game Stop's stock is proof of that. The stock market is not a good indicator of the economy, especially right now. There are millions of people sitting at home, bored with money to burn. Reddit is manipulating the stock market for fun. They picked the stock for whatever reason. I'm not sure it's illegal or not. Some people have lost tons of money. Something similar happened with Kodak several months ago. It's stock price went back in the crapper. 

I've had money to put in the market. I'm being careful and not following these trends. I don't want to be one of those that loses big when it collapses.


----------



## trappedslider

GameStop: Reddit users claim victory as $13bn hedge fund closes position, accepting huge losses
					

Melvin Capital closes short position after social media users push struggling games retailers shares to meteoric rise




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

My post was the TL;DR.


----------



## Blackrat

What in the name of Orcus?! They’ve remade Walker, Texas Ranger! I could accept Knight Rider. I even let McGyver slide. But this, this is getting ridiculous now...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> What in the name of Orcus?! They’ve remade Walker, Texas Ranger! I could accept Knight Rider. I even let McGyver slide. But this, this is getting ridiculous now...



I watched a couple of episodes of Knight Rider. I guess that show is old enough I never watched much of the original (which probably meant I was closer to their target audience). but the remake just wasn't that good. Think it only lasted a single season.

McGyver I watched like half of the first season. I had seen some of the original McGyver, but somehow the newer version just felt weird. The story was mediocre and didn't really feel like McGyver.

Not mentioned, but they had a Charmed remake as well. While the original series did have some flaws, I felt like it was more interesting. It had more... _charm_. The remake doesn't feel right. The sisters are more flaky and blah than the sisters of the original.

And now Walker. Out of curiosity, I watched the first episode. I actually have seen the original and even though sometimes I felt like it was kind of cheesy, it seemed to always be positive and send good messages. This version is dark and gloomy. Walker is understandably going through stuff, but he isn't very likeable.

It's weird how there's all these remakes and they seem to be making changes for no other reason than to just make changes. And it kind of bugs me that there's no like recognition of the original series. Like Walker... I think it would have been cool for this Walker to be the son of the previous Walker, for example. Charmed, instead of remaking and changing everything, why can't they be the next generation of the Charmed Ones, like the daughters of the main characters or something.

Now, I get that things change. Times change and what is acceptable changes, but you would think that changes would be done to make the shows BETTER, not just to make it different. Example: Full Metal Alchemist vs Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood. The second was basically a remake of the original, but it was BETTER. They realized their mistakes and changed things, making the remake WAY better than the original. These shows could have done that too, but failed to completely.

Of course, there SHOULD be changes. You don't want to make the show the exact same thing as the previous show, just with new actors. You want it to be different... but why do they all suck? Ugh...


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> Bet you haven’t heard anyone play an anvil before




 Actually, I seem to recall having heard a Russian orchestra with a couple of guys banging on anvils with different hammers...

On a somewhat related note, there's a guy banging on a metal shield with a bone antler in this song...
(Fun fact: the lady singing is using the bones of an actual human forearm as a percussion instrument.)

Heilung - Kriegsgaldr


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> Actually, I seem to recall having heard a Russian orchestra with a couple of guys banging on anvils with different hammers...



And Einzturzende Neubaten, made a career out of playing on various industrial building tools.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> GameStop: Reddit users claim victory as $13bn hedge fund closes position, accepting huge losses
> 
> 
> Melvin Capital closes short position after social media users push struggling games retailers shares to meteoric rise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Because of this silliness, the brokerage I use for trading is limiting trades on certain stocks Game Stop and AMC being among them.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> There's definitely something wrong. The server was up for about 30 minutes and now it seems to be down again.



Looks like they're experiencing DDOS attacks. Logging on and staying on is still a problem.


----------



## Blackrat

This is for Ulfgeir, my dear neighbour, but I’ll provide a translated version also:









To give a context, semla is swedish name for a bun filled with whipped cream and almond paste, traditionally enjoyd around february in scandinavia.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> This is for Ulfgeir, my dear neighbour, but I’ll provide a translated version also:
> View attachment 131949
> 
> View attachment 131950
> 
> To give a context, semla is swedish name for a bun filled with whipped cream and almond paste, traditionally enjoyd around february in scandinavia.



I would tend to fall in to the "hardline traditionalist". I grew up with using cinrnamonpowder on it, but not serving it in warm milk...  There is one school of though that you eat it just as it is (whether you eat the top separately or not is open for debate), the other is it is served in hot milk, with cinnamon powder on it.  Legend also has it that one of the Swedish kings died after eating too many in to short time.. 

The die behind Semlor goes back to mediaeval ages and Lent. So you would eat it before Lent.


Hmm, I do need to buy and eat later though.


edit: as a contrast, I have eaten hamburgers where the bread was a sugar-glazed donut. Yup, that was sticky...


----------



## Blackrat

I have declared myself a radical semla anarchist  I just had spagetti bolognese today, and to bug the wife, called it semla  But yeah, for a real one, needs to have whipped cream and strawberry jam and almond paste


----------



## Blackrat

That serving in warm milk must be a swedish thing. Never seen anyone do that here


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> That serving in warm milk must be a swedish thing. Never seen anyone do that here



Not sure if it is an older thing, or regional, or both..


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> But yeah, for a real one, needs to have whipped cream and strawberry jam and almond paste




 I'm not normally a conservative, but I could definitely hop on that wagon...


----------



## Aeson

If I follow someone it's called stalking.
If the police follow someone it's called doing their job.

That's naughty word!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> If I follow someone it's called stalking.
> If the police follow someone it's called doing their job.
> 
> That's naughty word!



 If you're a felon you lose the right to vote,but you can still run for government office.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> If you're a felon you lose the right to vote,but you can still run for government office.



Federal office. State and local often ban you from running.

My previous comment is based on personal experience. Last night I was followed by a police car. If I had been in the same place say 12 hours earlier or later 3:30PM instead of 3:30am they probably wouldn't have been following me. 

Last night they followed me through a mall parking lot to my next stop. They then waited for me to leave the car dealership I delivered to and followed me again to the gas station. Then they went on their merry way. It's more than a mile and several minutes this took place. 

It just really pissed me off. As I said, if this had been day time they probably wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## trappedslider

Classic GHOSTBUSTERS Cartoon Is Headed to YouTube
					

The official Ghostbusters YouTube channel announced that the classic cartoon series The Real Ghostbusters is coming to the account. The post Classic GHOSTBUSTERS Cartoon Is Headed to YouTube appeared first on Nerdist.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

Made a quick fish soup. I baked the fish. I used ramen soup with fresh mushrooms and onions. Put the soup and vegetables in a bowl in the microwave for 3 minutes near the end of the baking.  Let them sit for awhile to use the water to soften the mushrooms and onions a bit. Once it was ready I added the fish. I thought it turned out well.


----------



## Aeson

You're welcome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Made a quick fish soup. I baked the fish. I used ramen soup with fresh mushrooms and onions. Put the soup and vegetables in a bowl in the microwave for 3 minutes near the end of the baking.  Let them sit for awhile to use the water to soften the mushrooms and onions a bit. Once it was ready I added the fish. I thought it turned out well.



Sounds like a fundamentally sound approach...and good.  Take pix & post them next time!

A local Tex-Mex place that folded in 2019 did something similar, but their fish was pan fried.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon can you walk down the street to Mike Lindell and slap some sense into him? He done lost his mind.


----------



## Aeson

You'd think if "The Jews" had a space laser they'd use it for things other than starting fires.

I'd point it at the moon and use it to carve a giant Star of David if I were Jewish. It would show a true sign of superiority. Me personally, I'd carve a bat symbol in the moon.


----------



## Blackrat

I heard about that. Some completely out there conspiracy theorist? Anyway, that immediatily reminded me of the ending of Mel Brooks’ History of the World... If you don’t know, look it up


----------



## Aeson

Yeah it's really out there. I've heard it before. I've just never heard it from someone elected to office. It comes from an alleged video of a streak of blue light that appears right before the fires in California start. The ONLY explanation is it had to be a laser fired from space. And there are only TWO things capable of doing that "The Jews" or aliens, depending on your favorite flavor of conspiracy. 

I heard a podcast recently that did a really great job explaining why  "The Jews" are always at the top of the list of why things happen. It probably actually goes back farther than this but many modern conspiracies stem from this.








						The Protocols of the Elders of Zion - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## trappedslider

If they have a  space laser, i think us members of _The Church of Jesus Christ_ of Latter-day Saints need one too.


----------



## Aeson

The organization has enough money to buy one or a dozen. Besides, don't you have enough conspiracy theories already? You want a space laser too? Keeping up with The Swartzes can get expensive.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The organization has enough money to buy one or a dozen. Besides, don't you have enough conspiracy theories already? You want a space laser too? Keeping up with The Swartzes can get expensive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You'd think if "The Jews" had a space laser they'd use it for things other than starting fires.
> 
> I'd point it at the moon and use it to carve a giant Star of David if I were Jewish. It would show a true sign of superiority. Me personally, I'd carve a bat symbol in the moon.



Chairface Chippendale had an idea along those lines.  Didn’t work out too well, though.

And there actually was a New Jew Pew-pew, my guess is there’d be a moyel in charge of circumcising a few monuments to show off their power, not starting fires,


----------



## Aeson

I'll take a pass on that bris or any bris for that matter.

And it will come in handy at Meggidon if there's ever a rave or a war or something going on there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Come to think of it, if the Jews had a Death Star of David up there, I think they’d be taking aim at targets in the Arab world, not California.

Oy vey!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Come to think of it, if the Jews had a Death Star of David up there, I think they’d be taking aim at targets in the Arab world, not California.
> 
> Oy vey!
> View attachment 132294



That's what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Aeson

This episode of L.A.'s Finest borrowed from a real life diamond heist.




__





						L.A.'s Finest Dead Men Tell No Tales - Google Search
					





					g.co
				



The replica vault,  hairspray,  trash leading to thieves all lifted from the real theft.
Link  podcasts  NSFW








						Citation Needed
					

The podcast where we choose a subject, read a single Wikipedia article about it, and pretend we’re experts. Because this is the internet, and that’s how …




					citationpod.com
				




I just think it's funny. I listened to the podcast last week and watched the tv show tonight. Crazy timing.


----------



## Aeson

I see these fake trailers for Obi Wan on YouTube. They use scenes from other Star Wars and mix them with this movie.

Has anyone seen it? Any good?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Dog Moon can you walk down the street to Mike Lindell and slap some sense into him? He done lost his mind.



Haha, I wish I could!


----------



## Aeson

A Star Wars fan film that borrows HEAVILY from Predator.


----------



## Aeson

My mom told me about a family friend that is living with couple of friends of hers. They all have Covid. They're all 65+ with the husband being 85. He's not doing well, but his wife won't let him go to the hospital. She doesn't want him dying alone.  It seems when his blood oxygen levels get too low she has him start walking around until things improve.

I can't imagine being in that situation. I hope pulls through. After all that, I think they earned it. I don't know how I feel about it. Is she being selfish? He could survive and come home. Hospitals have more treatment options and can do more if and when he can't breathe anymore. I would like to think I'd rather put my faith in the professionals. If I did something wrong I would blame myself. Hell, I would blame myself if something went wrong in the hospital.

My nephew had to be tested because he might have been exposed at school. Thankfully he tested negative. His biggest worry if positive? Losing his sense of taste.


----------



## trappedslider

My current pop funko collection, how many can you name?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My mom told me about a family friend that is living with couple of friends of hers. They all have Covid. They're all 65+ with the husband being 85. He's not doing well, but his wife won't let him go to the hospital. She doesn't want him dying alone.  It seems when his blood oxygen levels get too low she has him start walking around until things improve.
> 
> I can't imagine being in that situation. I hope pulls through. After all that, I think they earned it. I don't know how I feel about it. Is she being selfish? He could survive and come home. Hospitals have more treatment options and can do more if and when he can't breathe anymore. I would like to think I'd rather put my faith in the professionals. If I did something wrong I would blame myself. Hell, I would blame myself if something went wrong in the hospital.
> 
> My nephew had to be tested because he might have been exposed at school. Thankfully he tested negative. His biggest worry if positive? Losing his sense of taste.



They're playing with fire.  He needs treatment, not walks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> My current pop funko collection, how many can you name?
> View attachment 132517



i recognize several, but the picture is a bit too dark to see them all clearly.  Take some closer, better lit ones, so MU OLD eyes can see.  (Maybe use the spoiler tag?)


----------



## Blackrat

I only have a Funko Predator. Bought it to place it high on a shelf in my son’s room, so when he complains about monsters I can point at the Predator and say it is there to keep the monsters at bay.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They're playing with fire.  He needs treatment, not walks.



That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Aeson

I can make out.
Spiderman hanging upside down
Yoda outside his treehouse
Luke on a speeder bike
Baby Groot
Doc Brown and Einstein the dog
Carmen Sandiego
The one with the red hair and goggle looks familiar but can't place it. Becky Lynch?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I can make out.
> Spiderman hanging upside down
> Yoda outside his treehouse
> Luke on a speeder bike
> Baby Groot
> Doc Brown and Einstein the dog
> Carmen Sandiego
> The one with the red hair and goggle looks familiar but can't place it. Becky Lynch?
> View attachment 132521



No,it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a better,brighter photo.


----------



## trappedslider

I'd watch a match of this


----------



## trappedslider

Spoiler









We've got Female V from cyberpunk 2077,Moriarty with Crown, Darcy and Liz from Pride and Prejudice and Zombies,chandra nalaar MTG, Christmas Baby Goot, Doc brown and his dog, Marty Mcfly, Luke on speeder bike,Carmen Sandiego, Yoda and his hutt, and off screen is hangin spiderman from spider man homecoming.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> No,it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a better,brighter photo.



To be fair, I wasn't far off. With Becky's steampunk motif, they're very similar.


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> I'd watch a match of this



Have you seen the iconic movie, which the game comes from?  Salute of the Jugger  Also known as The Blood of Heroes.


----------



## Aeson

A LARPer version of lacrosse. Lol


----------



## Aeson

I've been noticing something with increasing regularity. Concepts or phrases being repeated over and over. I'll use the impeachment as an example. I hear over and over you can't impeach someone not in office.  Even when examples are given to the contrary. Those repeating these things have not learned from what has lead us to this point. That's the very thing that got us here. People are being conditioned to think only one way. People are being told what to think. I like the idea of teaching people how to think not what to think. I know it's been going on for centuries. Is now becoming so obvious and overt? Am I just waking up to it now?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I've been noticing something with increasing regularity. Concepts or phrases being repeated over and over. I'll use the impeachment as an example. I hear over and over you can't impeach someone not in office.  Even when examples are given to the contrary. Those repeating these things have not learned from what has lead us to this point. That's the very thing that got us here. People are being conditioned to think only one way. People are being told what to think. I like the idea of teaching people how to think not what to think. I know it's been going on for centuries. Is now becoming so obvious and overt? Am I just waking up to it now?



Well one part is that we now are flooded by messages in ways that were undreamt of before, and people can connect wityh others that share their weird beliefs all over the world.  But I agree, it has gone on forever, just that previous a lot of this disinformation came from the pulpit in churches (where those in power had captive audiences)..


----------



## Aeson

Yeah it's frightening how it seems the media/religious/political sources all say the same thing. It's becoming mantra like. There's a now infamous video of evangelist Paula White. In it at several times she appears to be stuck on repeat. Steady repetition over and over. I have no doubt it's designed that way.

We don't get news from outside the US as easily as we do from inside. Do you see the same thing in your country? Other parts of Europe? I know Qanon has spilled into other countries. Antivaxxers,  antimaskers.

At times I listen to the BBC World Service radio when I'm working. It's night time for me and much of their stories seem to focus on South East Asia and Africa. I wonder if it's because it's day time for them. I'm always on the lookout for new sources of information. I do podcasts while I'm working because I spend so much time driving. I'd appreciate any suggestions on stuff I can listen too. I'm open to anything in English. lol


----------



## Aeson

And those suggestions can even be things I might disagree with. I haven't exactly shied away from sharing my views on things, so suggesting things I'll disagree with shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Yeah it's frightening how it seems the media/religious/political sources all say the same thing. It's becoming mantra like. There's a now infamous video of evangelist Paula White. In it at several times she appears to be stuck on repeat. Steady repetition over and over. I have no doubt it's designed that way.
> 
> We don't get news from outside the US as easily as we do from inside. Do you see the same thing in your country? Other parts of Europe? I know Qanon has spilled into other countries. Antivaxxers,  antimaskers.



In some cases yes. Yes, we have unfortunately quite a lot of antivaxxers here, and anti maskers. We might not have as many Qanon-folk here, but we do have our fair share of nutcasess. I mean almost every day in the shopping mall right next to where my work is located (I have to go through it to get to and from the bus) I see at least one, somethimes both of the persons with obvious mental problems who spend their time there  holding up signs with weird conspiracy-ideas. They don't force thmselves on others and are rather harmless. One of my friends who is a doctor in psychiatry, and deals with the mentally ill for a living, has spoken to one of them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Repetition is a strong tool for learning.  Coupled with uncritical thinking, and suddenly, you’ve got a “true believer”.


----------



## Aeson

If you are a "grown up" and you put glue in your own hair, don't sue the glue maker.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ulfgeir said:


> Have you seen the iconic movie, which the game comes from?  Salute of the Jugger  Also known as The Blood of Heroes.




Probably my fifth or sixth favorite Rutger Hauer film...

I honestly can't remember anymore, but I may well have actually seen it in a theater.


----------



## Aeson

I'm feeling very forever aloneish at the moment. It's keeping me awake.


----------



## Zaroden

So I'm guessing this is the "social thread" of the forum, right?


----------



## Aeson

Yep. It's the water cooler here at Dunder Mifflin. Also seems to be the place folks come by and make that very statement then never come back. 
You're welcome to sit a spell and spin a yarn of your own. We only bite with full consent.


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, this is the dark corner where the freaks hang out and everyone else pretends it doesn’t exist... But for us freaks it is a bit of social interaction... So, if you feel like hanging out in the dark, there’s leftovers in the fridge.


----------



## Zaroden

Aeson said:


> Yep. It's the water cooler here at Dunder Mifflin. Also seems to be the place folks come by and make that very statement then never come back.
> You're welcome to sit a spell and spin a yarn of your own. We only bite with full consent.



I'll take that as a "yes."

Thanks. Just discovered this forum. Happy to be here.

Currently looking for a tabletop RPG or two; once I know which tabletop RPG to delve into next, I'll get the books for them.


----------



## trappedslider

Zaroden said:


> I'll take that as a "yes."
> 
> Thanks. Just discovered this forum. Happy to be here.
> 
> Currently looking for a tabletop RPG or two; once I know which tabletop RPG to delve into next, I'll get the books for them.



I picked up D&D 5th PHB and one of the extra rules books despite not having a group. I wanna get the DMG next lol


----------



## Aeson

Zaroden said:


> I'll take that as a "yes."
> 
> Thanks. Just discovered this forum. Happy to be here.
> 
> Currently looking for a tabletop RPG or two; once I know which tabletop RPG to delve into next, I'll get the books for them.



My game of choice is Pathfinder 1st edition. You'll notice there lots of choices and lots opinions on that choice. This forum is a great place. It can be overwhelming. This thread is a good way to get away from it all. We'll be happy to help you find your way.


----------



## Zaroden

Aeson said:


> My game of choice is Pathfinder 1st edition. You'll notice there lots of choices and lots opinions on that choice. This forum is a great place. It can be overwhelming. This thread is a good way to get away from it all. We'll be happy to help you find your way.



Thanks! I didn't expect this reply. I'll take this opportunity then.


----------



## Aeson

Zoe Kravitz is so hot, and only just a little bit talented. I've been bingeing her show High Fidelity. It's a shame it was canceled after the first season. I would love for another streaming service to pick it up.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Zoe Kravitz is so hot, and only just a little bit talented. I've been bingeing her show High Fidelity. It's a shame it was canceled after the first season. I would love for another streaming service to pick it up.



Go forth and oggle Zoë Kravitz - Wikipedia lol

She was good in Divergent shame the only made two out of the three books


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zaroden said:


> Thanks! I didn't expect this reply. I'll take this opportunity then.



Bounce around the sub forums.  There’s lots to see of rpgs.  Mostly D&D, but other stuff as well. 

MOST of the people are even nice!


----------



## Aeson

I loved her in X-men First Class


----------



## trappedslider

I'm watching Black Panther and clearly andy serkis is having the time of his life.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I'm watching Black Panther and clearly andy serkis is having the time of his life.



He gets to be the bad guy AND show his face, you bet he's having the time of his life.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> MOST of the people are even nice!



I resent that. Take it back.


----------



## Aeson

A friend explained it thusly,  the hot spices are used in warmer climates because of lack of refrigeration. The spices are/were used to cover up the less than fresh taste. That makes much more sense than it's antimicrobial. 









						Scientists debunk long-held theory about spicy food
					

For years, food scientists suspected spices may serve an antimicrobial benefit. In reality, the answer is more complicated.




					www.inverse.com


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> My game of choice is Pathfinder 1st edition. You'll notice there lots of choices and lots opinions on that choice. This forum is a great place. It can be overwhelming. This thread is a good way to get away from it all. We'll be happy to help you find your way.



I’ve switched over to 5e with d&d. Modiphius’ 2d20 system seems awesome but I haven’t had a chance to actually try it yet. I’ve been thinking on running a one shot Star Trek Adventures to test it out. My fave system is FFG’s d100. As in their old WH40k rpgs.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zaroden said:


> I'll take that as a "yes."
> 
> Thanks. Just discovered this forum. Happy to be here.
> 
> Currently looking for a tabletop RPG or two; once I know which tabletop RPG to delve into next, I'll get the books for them.



Welcome.  If you have any idea of what kind of games you are interested in, I think you will find plenty of suggestions here.


----------



## Zaroden

trappedslider said:


> I'm watching Black Panther and clearly andy serkis is having the time of his life.



He should be in more films but whatevs...

(I feel like he was wasted in Star Wars and I still kinda want him back but as a different character.)


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’ve switched over to 5e with d&d. Modiphius’ 2d20 system seems awesome but I haven’t had a chance to actually try it yet. I’ve been thinking on running a one shot Star Trek Adventures to test it out. My fave system is FFG’s d100. As in their old WH40k rpgs.



I have some of their Wh40k stuff. I kind of like it also. I haven't tried to play yet. Modiphius is the one that took it over right? They kept the look of the product but changed the rule set? I haven't had a chance to look at it much. After investing in FFG and not getting to play I'm not inclined to do it with the new one.


----------



## trappedslider

Hey you northerns your snow got drunk and showed up in my yard please come get it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have some of their Wh40k stuff. I kind of like it also. I haven't tried to play yet. Modiphius is the one that took it over right? They kept the look of the product but changed the rule set? I haven't had a chance to look at it much. After investing in FFG and not getting to play I'm not inclined to do it with the new one.



Nah, I think Cubicle7 snatched the WH license. Modiphius has been grabbing a lot of licenses lately though. They have Star Trek, John Carter, Conan, Fallout, Elder Scrolls, and Dune at least.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> Hey you northerns your snow got drunk and showed up in my yard please come get it.View attachment 132724



Eh, you can keep it, we’ve had enough to last us three winters already...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’re getting a surprising amount of snow down here in D/FW.  The dogs are _loving_ it,


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’re getting a surprising amount of snow down here in D/FW.  The dogs are _loving_ it,



here's a live look from our downtown Public Player


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The stuff we’re getting is tiny and PERFECT for snowballs.


----------



## Aeson

All I'm getting is rain. ☹


----------



## Aeson

A guy that works at one of the gas stations I deliver to had Covid. I didn't get to talk to him for long tonight.  I'm going to try to get more information from him tomorrow. He says his sense of taste and smell are still gone. He's in his early 20s so I figure he's going to be fine. He wasn't at work last week, now I know why. He's the first person I know that I see on a weekly basis that had it. Most everyone has been distant relatives or friends of family members. Scary part is I could have been exposed to it. He may have had it when I saw him last. Masks were worn distance was kept so the chance of exposure was low.


----------



## Blackrat

There’s two covid cases at my factory so far. I don’t have much to do with the guys, but I do see them daily normally. They’ve been at sick leave for two weeks now.


----------



## Mad_Jack

We had about four or five cases of Covid at my factory, but haven't had any new ones for about a month and a half...



Aeson said:


> We only bite with full consent.




 Or when I'm hungry. Or when somebody tries to take my stuff. Or when somebody touches me. Or if they get within biting distance. Or...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Or when I'm hungry. Or when somebody tries to take my stuff. Or when somebody touches me. Or if they get within biting distance. Or...



You're saying the quiet part out loud. We have to lull the new people into a false sense of security.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I like the zero sugar one. The regular Mt. Dew is too sweet.


----------



## Aeson

The temp didn't go above freezing today. I think that's the first time this winter. There were some snow flurries last night. Our winter weather didn't measure up to what some of you had.


----------



## Blackrat

We’ve been below freezing since new year. At least it hasn’t snowed anymore in a couple of weeks. 

EDIT: I was wrong. Apparently it got above freezing for few hours on Jan 25...


----------



## Aeson

On Monday a guy was wished Happy Birthday. He didn't acknowledge it at first. I'm thinking that's rude. Then some time later he made a statement about being one of Jahovah's Witnesses and he would not be acknowledging any happy birthday wishes. I knew he was JW and I know about their weird custom.  I also know for the most part they're very polite and often would say thank you and leave it at that. If they felt an explanation was needed they'd give it. I've never known one to not say thank you. Anyone else think it was odd?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yup.


----------



## Aeson

I guess I could have asked odd in general or odd for a JW. Lol

This is the same guy that thinks it's a good idea to drink straight olive oil.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well...


----------



## Aeson

How are things in the great white wastes of Texas?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, the rolling blackouts SEEM to have ended.  Haven’t had one in hours.  So I’m hoping I can actually get a shower in tonight.

And maaaaan, do I need one!  I was literally stepp into the shower when the first outage occurred.  And I haven’t trusted the power to stay on while in process.  

But today, I did a lot of snow shoveling, and I’m a sweaty mess.  I will be showering regardless of ambient lumens, praying that there’s enough hot water to complete the task if the power fails again.

Silver lining:  the border collies have been loving yard time in the snow.  The younger one has been sitting or lying down in and plowing through drifts like a mad scotswoman.  I swear I saw her running past our kitchen door with bagpipes and a kilt.

The older one has been more sedate and stylish in her enjoyment.  Walk a few feet.  _Vogue._  Sniff some air over there.  _Vogue.  _Stare at me shoveling snow.  _Vogue._


----------



## Aeson

Never in your life did you imagine you would be shoveling snow in D/FW? And at your age. You should have found a neighborhood boy to do it. 

I'm glad you and yours are safe.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I loved seeing all the pokemon but that is one of the worst movies ever.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Never in your life did you imagine you would be shoveling snow in D/FW? And at your age. You should have found a neighborhood boy to do it.
> 
> I'm glad you and yours are safe.



We’ve lived here since 1982 (since living in Germany, CO & KS), and we’ve actually seen our fair share of dangerous winter weather.  So I’m used to it,  We didn’t get rid of our last snow shovel until it broke in the ice storm of 2011.  That we didn’t replace it is on us.  That changes this year, for sure,

Thing is, while there aren’t that many kids in the neighborhood, there are SOME.  But I don’t recall seeing a single one of them digging, either,


----------



## trappedslider

Hi, my name is Eric and i'm a book-a-loic and it's been 0 days since i last bought a physical book.


----------



## Blackrat

Reading books and buying books are two completely unrelated hobbies...


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Reading books and buying books are two completely unrelated hobbies...



Here's a pic of the books i have bought so far this month.....i don't even have a playgroup for D&D


----------



## Blackrat

Here’s my latest loot


----------



## Aeson

I haven't bought many books physical or digital lately. Most of my books are in storage still. Doesn't seem to make sense to buy more right now.


----------



## Aeson

I've been talking to a girl at one of the gas stations I deliver to. She's cute as a button with these big brown eyes. She laughs at my silly and not so funny jokes. I think she's just being nice, though. She likes anime. She's studied to be a pilot but later switched to air traffic control. That's on hold because of Covid. I really want to get to know her better. Besides my usual fear of rejection, she's 22. I could be older than her parents, but probably not by much. Could the age difference be that big of a deal? If I were rich it would be expected.  lol I really like her. I think it would be fun to hang out. Would just hanging out be any less creepy?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s a red-headed young pixie who just started at my nearby UPS store, so I understand.

I’m terrible at interpersonal relationships, so have your salt shaker handy.  While age can be set aside by some, it’s usually a factor.  I’d let the younger person make the first move, personally.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I've been talking to a girl at one of the gas stations I deliver to. She's cute as a button with these big brown eyes. She laughs at my silly and not so funny jokes. I think she's just being nice, though. She likes anime. She's studied to be a pilot but later switched to air traffic control. That's on hold because of Covid. I really want to get to know her better. Besides my usual fear of rejection, she's 22. I could be older than her parents, but probably not by much. Could the age difference be that big of a deal? If I were rich it would be expected.  lol I really like her. I think it would be fun to hang out. Would just hanging out be any less creepy?



Well, you should first ask if she'd like to hang out and if she says no, she'll more than likely explain why as to let you down softly.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Here’s my latest loot
> View attachment 132977



Yeah,i've seen that at target,which is also where i got all but the Vietnam War book,which also ties in with the documentary from KEn burns.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Interesting vid.  Not the best beatboxing I’ve ever heard, but serviceable.

According to the in-video setting, though, they’re both jerks.


----------



## Mad_Jack

In further proof that New England weather is just a contrary so-and-so, we've barely gotten more than a couple inches of snow here in CT before it turned to rain... If the entire world sank into a 1000-year Ice Age, we'd probably be the only spot on the planet that was sunny and sixty-five degrees....


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting vid.  Not the best beatboxing I’ve ever heard, but serviceable.
> 
> According to the in-video setting, though, they’re both jerks.



I'm sure she's not the only female Russian beat boxer, but she's the first I've seen. So I thought that made it worth sharing. I missed that in the title. I expected her to sing. 

Yeah, it seems odd. The "storyline " makes them look like jerks. I wonder if that was the intent. If so why.


----------



## Aeson

I helped foment sedition, then sat as a juror on the trial of the ringleader, then said he was not guilty. After all that I need a vacation to help me forget the people freezing to death during a plague.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw you guys have a state legislator who is refusing to mask in the chambers, so is now seated in her own personal plexiglass “sin bin” while in session.


----------



## Aeson

This is the only thing I could find. 








						Georgia House member removed for refusing COVID-19 testing
					

ATLANTA (AP) — A member of the Georgia state House was removed from the chamber Tuesday for not abiding by the legislature’s COVID-19 testing policy. Rep. David Clark, a Republican from...




					apnews.com
				




Marjorie Taylor Green the US House Representative who is the Jewish space laser lady refused to wear a mask at her swearing in. So I'm not sure to what you're referring to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My apologies, Aeson!  It wasn’t a Georgian idiot, it was a Virginian.









						Chase, who refuses to wear mask, stressed COVID safety in failed lawsuit to stop GOP convention - Virginia Mercury
					

Republican gubernatorial hopeful Amanda Chase, who has previously bragged about being the only state senator who refuses to wear a mask, put COVID-19 safety concerns front and center as she unsuccessfully sought to force the Virginia GOP to switch its nomination method from a convention to a...




					www.virginiamercury.com


----------



## Aeson

We're not alone. The crazy is legion and spreading. I wouldn't be surprised if it was an idiot from Georgia.


----------



## Aeson

I've never had to call and complain about a pizza order until today. The pizza wasn't cut. There wasn't a garlic sauce or pepper in the box. That's never happened before. I'm getting another pizza to make up for it.


----------



## trappedslider

Last night at wal-mart while i was scanning my stuff with the self-checkout, I was thinking just how much our society runs on the honor system.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've never had to call and complain about a pizza order until today. The pizza wasn't cut. There wasn't a garlic sauce or pepper in the box. That's never happened before. I'm getting another pizza to make up for it.



Just last night, we got Italian from one of our favorite locals.  For the most part, we ordered tried & true dishes.  Everything was under seasoned, though.

Guess the cook had an off night, ‘cause I know that guy can cook like a mofo,  And since there’s an unobstructed view of the cooking area- it’s RIGHT behind the counter- I know it was the usual #1 manning the pans.  I’m currently debating letting them know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Last night at wal-mart while i was scanning my stuff with the self-checkout, I was thinking just how much our society runs on the honor system.



Or SEEMS to.  Who knows how sophisticated their security is?  I wouldn’t be surprised to find those machines keep track of what has & hasn’t been scanned in some way.

I mean, I hate using those things, and only do so when I have almost no other option.  Part of the reason is that I use my own bags for groceries, and they always fuss about “unauthorized items in the bagging area” (usually my bags), “item not scanned” and other glitches,  I almost always need to get assistance to get them to work correctly.  

I’m sure their sensors can tell if you’re bagging something that hasn’t been properly scanned,


----------



## Aeson

My mom works for Walmart. I called and asked her about it. She said they're watching you. They have redundant systems in place too. People do manage to get away with it sometimes though. She told me about a guy that got caught recently. He was arrested and charged with theft of what his food stamps didn't cover. 

I wonder if he'll lose his food stamps after this.


----------



## Aeson

Game of Thrones' Night King keeps popping up in arctic Austin, Texas | Boing Boing
					

Like we don’t have enough problems. All of the freak ice and snow falling in Austin, Texas has apparently summoned a White Walker. via Reddit




					boingboing.net


----------



## trappedslider

Viggo: You stuck my son.
Aurelio: Yes sir, I did.
Viggo: And may I ask why?
Aurelio: Yeah, well - 'cause he stole John Wick's car, sir, and... killed his dog.
Viggo: ....Oh.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or SEEMS to.



Not just walmart,but like at stop signs when no one around and things like that.


----------



## Aeson

When I'm working stop signs are more of a suggestion. I slow just enough to make sure no one is coming. Sometimes that's not enough to stop me. I'm in a hurry, man.


----------



## Aeson

I have a plan.....
I'm going to talk to a friend of the girl I like. She works at a different gas station on the same schedule. First I'll ask her if she thinks it's a good idea. Then I'm going to work out a game night where it's her, her boyfriend, and the girl. This way it's a group thing. We're all off on Sunday nights. There's less pressure in a group. It'll be less creepy, I hope. Some Cards Against Humanity. Maybe some Munchkin. Ok Boomer wouldn't work, no one would be on my team. lol 

Even if nothing more comes of it, I might have the start if a new gaming group.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like that last sentence.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My apologies, Aeson!  It wasn’t a Georgian idiot, it was a Virginian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chase, who refuses to wear mask, stressed COVID safety in failed lawsuit to stop GOP convention - Virginia Mercury
> 
> 
> Republican gubernatorial hopeful Amanda Chase, who has previously bragged about being the only state senator who refuses to wear a mask, put COVID-19 safety concerns front and center as she unsuccessfully sought to force the Virginia GOP to switch its nomination method from a convention to a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.virginiamercury.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133058



Dude, I would totally be like hell yeah, get me the box too! I'll take off the face mask and own that box. Put up posters and naughty word. I would make that MINE!

I mean, I know it's supposed to be "punishment", but honestly, I'd choose that over wearing a face mask if I could. Granted, without the box I would still wear the face mask since it's the right thing to do, but I still prefer not to if possible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I've never had to call and complain about a pizza order until today. The pizza wasn't cut. There wasn't a garlic sauce or pepper in the box. That's never happened before. I'm getting another pizza to make up for it.



I once ordered a cheese pizza from Little Ceasar's. They apparently forgot the source. Didn't have the car at the time, was on the walk home. Didn't look till I'd arrived. It tasted pretty much like cheese bread, so it wasn't bad, but I was just confused. Cheese pizza. 3 things: crust, sauce, cheese. How do you forget one of those?

Suppose I should feel lucky that the sauce was the one in three. I'm not sure how I'd react if I just had crust and sauce (that I would definitely complain about). Sauce and cheese only I'd be super impressed by. Take a picture. Tell the story. And definitely complain.

I didn't complain about the cheese bread. Almost tasted better actually.

Somewhat related, did you ever hear about the uncut pizza in Breaking Bad? So there's the scene where dude throws a pizza onto the roof of the garage. Except someone noticed that it was uncut (since it was the only way to actually get the pizza to fly up and stay like that). And word got around so eventually the makers of Breaking Bad added that into the show. It was a thing for one of the pizza places in town that they didn't cut their pizza. People having a party, pizza is ordered. Jesse opens the box and is like wtf... why is the pizza uncut? Makes a big scene about it. Thought that whole situation was pretty funny and ingenius.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My mom works for Walmart. I called and asked her about it. She said they're watching you. They have redundant systems in place too. People do manage to get away with it sometimes though. She told me about a guy that got caught recently. He was arrested and charged with theft of what his food stamps didn't cover.
> 
> I wonder if he'll lose his food stamps after this.



At my Walmart there's always like 1-3 "Security people" near the entrance. I assume it's part face mask duty, part shoplifter duty. But I always wondered... I had thought that if you didn't scan something, it would set off an alarm... but if you purchase 20 packets of ramen, the cashier will scan the same package 20 times rather than all 20 individually. So obviously not every item needs to be scanned...

I know the places food goes is a large scale. I think that's supposed to help make sure everything is accurate, though I haven't tested it.

One thing I heard people do and seems to be the easiest thing... (though you still have to be gutsy to try)... purchase like x pounds of candy (like the 6.99 per pound stuff) but put it in as bananas (so you only get charged like 69 centers per pound). Of course illegal, but in this case, the weight remains the same, nothing to scan in, only get caught if someone visibly notices you. Honestly, I've thought about doing it, but never quite convinced myself to actually try.


----------



## trappedslider

our walmart doesn't have the people to be open 24 hrs anymore,they were going to go back to closing around 11 or so before the pandemic.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## trappedslider

My favorite kill so far lol


----------



## Aeson

I come home and smell something dead in my livingroom.  I can't find the source. I heard something scratching in the walls some time ago. I don't know what to do about it if it's in the wall or under the house.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Call pest control or a house inspector.  One way or the other, they’ll at least know how to proceed.


----------



## trappedslider

Just set my appointment to get super-powers or microchips installed via the covid-19 vaccine.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Just set my appointment to get super-powers or microchips installed via the covid-19 vaccine.



A micro super power chip?


----------



## Aeson

Queen Latifah is The Equalizer. I wasn't sure about it with the first episode.  The second one was better. Still not seeing her as an action hero. I wonder what her stunt person looks like. She got some curves. The stunt double gonna need some curves or lots of paddin. I am liking the show though. I hope it works out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen the first 3.  Not bad...but not as good as the original.

I really miss the Stuart Copeland soundtrack, but do appreciate QL‘s character’s taste in music includes the work of some of her contemporaries.


----------



## Aeson

Is anything ever as good as the original? 

Do the Humpty Dance


----------



## Aeson

My mom told me last night that a cousin's husband died from Covid. He died about 2 weeks ago. She said she was afraid to tell me he died because we're around the same age and both very overweight. I guess she thought it would make me more worried about getting it.


----------



## Aeson

Are dogs self-aware? Scientists say there's a good chance
					

Scientists studying dogs have found that canines can exhibit displays of 'body awareness,' a trait that denotes self-awareness or self-representation.



					www.ctvnews.ca
				




Self aware? They chase their own tails and bark at themselves in a mirror.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My mom told me last night that a cousin's husband died from Covid. He died about 2 weeks ago. She said she was afraid to tell me he died because we're around the same age and both very overweight. I guess she thought it would make me more worried about getting it.



Moms do stuff like that.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Oddly, my mother had absolutely no hesitation about telling me whatever the hell she felt like saying, regardless of how I might feel about it...

(baggage? what baggage? lol)


----------



## Aeson

Yesterday I used my Instant Pot for the first time. I used the slow cooker feature to cook a pork roast. Mmmmmmm adulting can be delicious.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Oddly, my mother had absolutely no hesitation about telling me whatever the hell she felt like saying, regardless of how I might feel about it...
> 
> (baggage? what baggage? lol)



Is your mom a blue skull or a yellow skull?


----------



## Aeson

A six legged puppy. 









						Puppy born with six legs is a 'miracle,' vet hospital says | CNN
					

Like other newborn puppies, Skipper likes to eat, drink water and go to the bathroom.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> A six legged puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy born with six legs is a 'miracle,' vet hospital says | CNN
> 
> 
> Like other newborn puppies, Skipper likes to eat, drink water and go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




"which means she has one head and chest cavity but two pelvic regions, two lower urinary tracts, two reproductive regions, two tails and six legs, among other things."

Does that mean the dog can go to the bathroom twice as fast or is it just able to hold twice as much before needing to go to the bathroom?

And... two reproductive regions... so it can get pregnant at two different times by two different dads? If she was human, she'd definitely be on the Jerry Springer show!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Queen Latifah is The Equalizer. I wasn't sure about it with the first episode.  The second one was better. Still not seeing her as an action hero. I wonder what her stunt person looks like. She got some curves. The stunt double gonna need some curves or lots of paddin. I am liking the show though. I hope it works out.



I saw that. I was like "Nah..." but if Denzel Washington had been in it, I'd probably have watched it! Queen Latifah just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, speaking of new tv shows, anyone see the new show Clarice? It's about Agent Starling like a year after the Buffalo Bill incident. Watched an episode. Seems to (at least not as of yet) not have any connection with Hannibal Lector. For me though, if it wasn't related to Silence of the Lambs, I honestly don't think I would care about it. Just doesn't seem all that different from the billion other police/fbi shows out there to be worth watching.

Currently enjoying Prodigal Son and the Rookie. Both cop shows, but different and interesting enough that imo they are worth watching.


----------



## Aeson

I watch The Rookie. I tried watching Clarice but didn't even make it through the first episode.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> "which means she has one head and chest cavity but two pelvic regions, two lower urinary tracts, two reproductive regions, two tails and six legs, among other things."
> 
> Does that mean the dog can go to the bathroom twice as fast or is it just able to hold twice as much before needing to go to the bathroom?
> 
> And... two reproductive regions... so it can get pregnant at two different times by two different dads? If she was human, she'd definitely be on the Jerry Springer show!



It's possible for a woman to do that without two pelvic regions. She just needs two eggs. Sometimes two eggs are released. That's where fraternal twins come from. It's very rare but an egg can be released after one had been fertilized by one man, then the second one fertilized by another man. 








						One set of twins – two fathers: how common is superfecundation?
					

Heteropaternal superfecundation will be tackled in a new romcom – but it happens in real life, too. Two experts explain how




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve taped Clarice but haven’t watched it yet.  Ditto The Watch. Expecting to be doubly disappointed.


----------



## Aeson

The Watch?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The Watch?


----------



## Aeson

From what I've read it sounds good. Reviews are poor though. Since I don't know the source material I might think better of it. I don't have BBC America I would have to stream it elsewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve read almost all of the Diskworld books, and while the trailer looks like they captured some of the spirit of the source material, they somehow seemed to feel the need to “freshen” it with a slightly more urban visual aesthetic.  It’s not necessarily _bad_, but it is a bit of a jarring dissonance if you’re a fan.  At least, it is for me.  Which is why I’ve been recording it but not watching it, so far.


----------



## Aeson

And gender switching


----------



## Mad_Jack

Having never read the books, _The Watch_ definitely looks like it'd be a fun show. I've also never been one to avoid a show or movie simply because they made a few minor changes in the name of adapting a property to a new medium. I can still enjoy it on its own merits as a program even if it only bears a passing resemblance to the source material.


----------



## Aeson

BBQ nachos with pork.






Onions and peppers added at last minute.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


>



Okay that actually looks cool. The Death at the end of the trailer was a nice touch. I really want more Discworld adaptations. I have Colour of Magic and Hogfather on dvd and those animations from a while back, but it really deserves more.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> From what I've read it sounds good. Reviews are poor though. Since I don't know the source material I might think better of it. I don't have BBC America I would have to stream it elsewhere.



I enjoyed, but I am also not familiar with the source material. From what little reading I've done regarding the show, it seems like one of those shows where people who ARE familiar likely won't like it while those who ARE NOT are much more likely to enjoy it.

My biggest complaint was how it ended. I DESPISE cliffhangers. Now, the show itself is basically complete even if it doesn't get renewed. It wraps things up decent... but then it pulls one final little thing at the very end to make you go "oh, it isn't over yet!" Except it might be. It might not be renewed. Which means we'll never find out. They couldn't have just ended it. Be happy. And then if season 2 does get approved, they can begin that episode with that little thing.

I can tell you where my dislike for this started. The Pretender. I enjoyed that show so much back in the day. Then it got cancelled at the end of the 4th season. Left on cliffhanger. Didn't solve the point of the show. Oh, then nice, got picked up for a 2-hour movie. Watched 2-hour movie. Started right where the show left off. Not quite a cliffhanger, but certainly didn't solve things. Oh, then nice, a SECOND 2-hour movie. Watched 2-hour movie. Again, not quite a cliffhanger, but still didn't solve things. No more movies. Seriously, people, that second movie should have wrapped up the show. Maybe it couldn't have solved every question, but it should have wrapped up the show. That's the kind of crap you get when you have cliffhangers and stupid crap like that.

Whew, sorry about the rant! But that felt good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Okay that actually looks cool. The Death at the end of the trailer was a nice touch. I really want more Discworld adaptations. I have Colour of Magic and Hogfather on dvd and those animations from a while back, but it really deserves more.



Death was funny. He was sooooo lonely! There was one part that made me laugh hysterically. Maybe I laughed more than I should have, but I thought it was funny.

Spoiler:


Spoiler



Death: Will you let me join your band.
Vimes: Oh piss off, death.


----------



## Blackrat

Death is the absolute best character in Discworld. And the best book in the series is Reaper Man, which is all about Death. Most of the Death books are pretty much stand alones so you can read those without knowing much of the series.


----------



## Aeson

I am aware of Discworld. I think I've seen one of the animated movies. I remember something about Death taking a vacation or something. I want to say I read one of the books. It's been a long time.


----------



## Aeson

And suddenly millions of right wingnuts cry out in pain.








						Arizona homeowners planting tree in backyard find buried duffel bag filled with guns: police
					

Owners of a home in Arizona were gardening in their backyard on Sunday when they unearthed a disturbing find: a buried duffel bag filled with guns, authorities said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We didn’t get an outrageous power bill or lose our water, but the storm claimed our dishwasher.

Seems that it got super cold because it’s on an outside wall, and when we ran it, the thermal shock from the hot water popped a few welds, causing some leaks.  Nothing escaped its tub, so there’s no water damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello to the Hive! I hadn't checked in with you all in some time, so I figured I'd stop by...

But, I do have an ulterior motive. Who among the Hive are on the EN World Discord server? Or just on Discord in general?


----------



## Aeson

Long time no see. Pull up a seat, hang out for awhile. 

No Discord for me.


----------



## Aeson

I took my car in for an oil change yesterday. Part of the service is to inspect the lights. Headlights, taillights etc. The lights checked out, apparently. Last night I noticed one of my headlights out. For serious,  brah? smh At least I made it through the night without getting pulled over. Changed it out today though.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Knightfall said:


> Hello to the Hive! I hadn't checked in with you all in some time, so I figured I'd stop by...
> 
> But, I do have an ulterior motive. Who among the Hive are on the EN World Discord server? Or just on Discord in general?



I am on discord, though not EnWorlds...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I approve this message.


----------



## Aeson

And I quote "I'm not saying the Earth is flat, but that it's a ball spinning in space is absurd."

Thus sayth a podcaster I started listening to. Last night's episode hit everything on the conspiracy bingo card. His guest, a medical doctor, stated something NOT human was behind Covid and the vaccine.

But if you have 10s of thousands of dollars just laying around you can get in early on this community he's going to build in North Carolina.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Dog Moon

Ulfgeir said:


> I am on discord, though not EnWorlds...



Yeah. Guess I'm not surprised, though I didn't know EnWorld had a channel. I feel like there are a LOT of people who have suddenly begun using Discord during this pandemic. I did, though admittedly mostly use it for chatting with friends while gaming. Used to use the Steam Chat, but it never quite seemed to work properly. Once one of my friends finally got the issues with Discord fixed, have had no problems whatsoever. So yay Discord!


----------



## Aeson

I guess no one uses ventrilo anymore? I used to use it to play WoW with friends.  I haven't had a reason to use any of them lately.


----------



## Aeson

Holy shi....


----------



## Aeson

My former boss and friend has been filling in for another carrier the last few nights. We've had a few conversations. We even met for breakfast after work Saturday.  My family isn't overly thrilled. My mom doesn't want me getting too close and hurt again. I don't know what to think. She's asked me if I was interested in camping. Not really my style. How about renting a cabin? More my style.  We've talked about this stuff before but it never went anywhere. She's going to be filling in for at least the next week. I can't help but think after that I'll not hear from her again.  I probably wouldn't have heard from her this time if I hadn't texted after seeing her there. Talking to her on the phone and at the restaurant was nice. It was fun to do again.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Hidden Figures tonight. It was an excellent film. It's on Disney + if anyone hasn't seen it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> I can tell you where my dislike for this started. The Pretender. I enjoyed that show so much back in the day. Then it got cancelled at the end of the 4th season. Left on cliffhanger. Didn't solve the point of the show. Oh, then nice, got picked up for a 2-hour movie. Watched 2-hour movie. Started right where the show left off. Not quite a cliffhanger, but certainly didn't solve things. Oh, then nice, a SECOND 2-hour movie. Watched 2-hour movie. Again, not quite a cliffhanger, but still didn't solve things. No more movies. Seriously, people, that second movie should have wrapped up the show. Maybe it couldn't have solved every question, but it should have wrapped up the show. That's the kind of crap you get when you have cliffhangers and stupid crap like that.
> 
> Whew, sorry about the rant! But that felt good.




 Preach it, Brother! The two Pretender movies had over three hours to wrap up the storyline and/or at least resolve a bunch of dangling plot ends and/or explain some pivotal origin stuff that never quite got revealed.
Instead they ended up both being just double-sized episodes that went screaming all over the place starting a bunch MORE stuff that never got resolved...    <gnashes teeth>

So many good series I could rattle off that got suddenly cancelled right in the middle of important storylines...


----------



## trappedslider

_cries while looking at his copy of Space: above and beyond_


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> _cries while looking at his copy of Space: above and beyond_



Why reopen an old wound?   I had such hopes. Fox could never support quality scifi or fantasy. (Looking at you Kindred: The Embraced ; much love to ya.) I keep hoping a reboot would come along or another show like it. BSG got my hopes up again. Then it became too soapy.


----------



## Ulfgeir

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Aeson

That George will escape and continue to menace people for generations to come.


----------



## Blackrat

Speaking of, I’m thinking about adding a Cult of the King in Yellow in my FR campaign. They themselves believe they are a particularly devout sect of Ilmater worshipers, inflicting all manner of self mutilation, but their leader actually uses that to appease the King.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Preach it, Brother! The two Pretender movies had over three hours to wrap up the storyline and/or at least resolve a bunch of dangling plot ends and/or explain some pivotal origin stuff that never quite got revealed.
> Instead they ended up both being just double-sized episodes that went screaming all over the place starting a bunch MORE stuff that never got resolved...    <gnashes teeth>
> 
> So many good series I could rattle off that got suddenly cancelled right in the middle of important storylines...



Yay, someone else who has actually seen that show! Only one of my friends has ever seen that show and I don't think I've met anyone else who has ever heard of it. Every once in a while, that show makes it into one of our gaming sessions. "Are you a bard?" "I am today."

Like... I've watched Brooklyn 99 and I really like that show. But none of my friends have watched the show. Someone will say something and I'll be like "Title of your sex tape" and everyone will just look at me funny and I'll be sad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Why reopen an old wound?   I had such hopes. Fox could never support quality scifi or fantasy. (Looking at you Kindred: The Embraced ; much love to ya.) I keep hoping a reboot would come along or another show like it. BSG got my hopes up again. Then it became too soapy.



Yeah, BSG was a weird mixture of awesome and terrible. I haven't rewatched it only because so many episodes were terrible and not worth rewatching, but I keep thinking about it because there were certain episodes that were just so freaking awesome. I think similar about GoT. I keep wanting to, but then I think about how it ends and then I'm like "ehhhh..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Speaking of, I’m thinking about adding a Cult of the King in Yellow in my FR campaign. They themselves believe they are a particularly devout sect of Ilmater worshipers, inflicting all manner of self mutilation, but their leader actually uses that to appease the King.



I approve. I'm a big fan of the lovecraft genre even though I've actually read very few of those books. One session of Call of Cthulhu when I was younger brought that world to my eyes, but it wasn't until the boardgame Arkham Horror that that I really started digging deeper into the lore. I have a couple of boardgames in mind with that genre, a novel I've started writing that is basically a cross between Shadowrun and Call of Cthulhu, and my homebrew world has parts influenced by that genre.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dog Moon said:


> Yay, someone else who has actually seen that show! Only one of my friends has ever seen that show and I don't think I've met anyone else who has ever heard of it. Every once in a while, that show makes it into one of our gaming sessions. "Are you a bard?" "I am today."



Used to watch "The Pretender" on TV. Never knew there were movies as well. The ending of the TV-show was weird if I recall correctly.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I approve. I'm a big fan of the lovecraft genre even though I've actually read very few of those books. One session of Call of Cthulhu when I was younger brought that world to my eyes, but it wasn't until the boardgame Arkham Horror that that I really started digging deeper into the lore. I have a couple of boardgames in mind with that genre, a novel I've started writing that is basically a cross between Shadowrun and Call of Cthulhu, and my homebrew world has parts influenced by that genre.



I have very little knowledge of Mythos either, but the themes fascinate me. I’m much more versed in Clive Barker’s lore, and will be combining those. So the Cult will have self mutilation alike Cenobites, all in the name of taking pain away from the world onto themselves, but the leader will offer all that as a sacrifice to Hastur, who derives pleasure from creative self harm... It’ll be a bit dark, and I’ll have to tread carefully as I know one of my players might find it too much, but I’m certain I can keep the balance between horror and pg-rating. Oh, and one PC is a devout Ilmateri themself, so I’ll try to confuse him into seeing the ”logic” behind this sect’s practises, and then find out how they are being manipulated.


----------



## Aeson

The whole world is mad except for me and thee. And I'm not too sure about thee.


----------



## Blackrat

I most certainly am not NOT mad!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> I most certainly am not NOT mad!



Wasn't it the Cheshire cat that said that we were all mad?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I most certainly am not NOT mad!



Not not mad? So you are mad?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not not mad? So you are mad?



I’m neither denying nor unconfirming that!


----------



## Mad_Jack

*I'M* Mad, dammit! The rest of you are all just imposters....


----------



## Aeson

I'm not mad. I'm slightly peeved.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The whole world is mad except for me and thee. And I'm not too sure about thee.



should join the john birch society then


We only hail the hero from whom we got our name
We're not sure what he did but he's our hero just the same


----------



## Aeson

I am aware of The John Birch Society. Thanks, but no thanks. I am so much their opposite. It'd be like matter/antimatter. I'm more likely to hunt them down and end them.....in Minecraft.


----------



## Aeson

Scifi and fantasy novels bundle. 









						Humble Book Bundle: Supermassive Sci-fi, Fantasy, & Horror by Tachyon
					

We’ve teamed up with Tachyon for our new bundle. Get ebooks like Beyond Frankenstein & Adventures of a Dwergish Girl. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I am aware of The John Birch Society. Thanks, but no thanks. I am so much their opposite. It'd be like matter/antimatter. I'm more likely to hunt them down and end them.....in Minecraft.



Apparently you aren't aware of the song mocking them


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Apparently you aren't aware of the song mocking them



The JBS has been a punch line in our family for quite a while, but had never heard this tune before.  Thanks!  I’m forwarding it!


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The JBS has been a punch line in our family for quite a while, but had never heard this tune before.  Thanks!  I’m forwarding it!



Just remember if mommie is a commie you must turn her in.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ulfgeir said:


> Used to watch "The Pretender" on TV. Never knew there were movies as well. The ending of the TV-show was weird if I recall correctly.



The show itself was on NBC, iirc. It was cancelled after the 4th season. No idea when it was announced, but clearly the show was being written as if there was going to be at least a 5th season. TNT picked it up for the 2 movies. And for some reason, they wrote the movies as if the show was going to continue forever, but then there were no more after the 2nd one. I think the movies were okay, but again, should have just wrapped things up, epic 2 (or 4) hour series finale, but they failed completely and because of that, you didn't really miss much by not watching the movies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I have very little knowledge of Mythos either, but the themes fascinate me. I’m much more versed in Clive Barker’s lore, and will be combining those. So the Cult will have self mutilation alike Cenobites, all in the name of taking pain away from the world onto themselves, but the leader will offer all that as a sacrifice to Hastur, who derives pleasure from creative self harm... It’ll be a bit dark, and I’ll have to tread carefully as I know one of my players might find it too much, but I’m certain I can keep the balance between horror and pg-rating. Oh, and one PC is a devout Ilmateri themself, so I’ll try to confuse him into seeing the ”logic” behind this sect’s practises, and then find out how they are being manipulated.



I admit, there's so much of the mythos I don't know as well. I used to read Clive Barker. Like YEARS ago. Like more than 20 (so early-mid teens). Read a bunch of them and then sort of drifted away from the horror genre. Think I got more into the fantasy genre. Heh, I bet I could reread all of those and have no idea what is going to happen! Maybe I'll look into that...


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Apparently you aren't aware of the song mocking them



I never heard of it


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> The show itself was on NBC, iirc. It was cancelled after the 4th season. No idea when it was announced, but clearly the show was being written as if there was going to be at least a 5th season. TNT picked it up for the 2 movies. And for some reason, they wrote the movies as if the show was going to continue forever, but then there were no more after the 2nd one. I think the movies were okay, but again, should have just wrapped things up, epic 2 (or 4) hour series finale, but they failed completely and because of that, you didn't really miss much by not watching the movies.



Probably they hoped to have a series of movies is more likely. If the ratings dropped for movie 2 they scratched the idea for movie 3 +.


----------



## Aeson

There's a Doctor Pepper Zero Sugar now. I like Doctor Pepper and can tolerate Diet Dr. Pepper.  If this is somewhere in between I could be happy with it.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I never heard of it



Well now you have


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Well now you have



Nope, I disbelieve.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Nope, I disbelieve.



Roll a Will-save...


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Roll a Will-save...



What's the save DC?


----------



## Aeson

A bad stomach bug is raging through my sister's house. Thankfully my mom hasn't gotten it yet. She's staying with her sisters this week. I was over there Saturday, but I think I left before patient zero came in.


----------



## Aeson

Better than Billie Eilish


----------



## Aeson

An app called Reroll allows you to visualize your characters in 16-bits.





__





						Reroll: Bring your characters to life in pixel art.
					

Reroll is a visual character sheet app that allows you to create and customize your characters in pixel art.




					app.reroll.co


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Better than Billie Eilish



I have a few songs by them, one of them "Kerosene" is very ska.


----------



## Aeson

Iron Mask is a mix of gothic fantasy, Chinese fantasy, and steampunk. It's primarily a Russian and Chinese production. Hell, the producer and distributor stuff at the beginning took 2 minutes.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Iron Mask is a mix of gothic fantasy, Chinese fantasy, and steampunk. It's primarily a Russian and Chinese production. Hell, the producer and distributor stuff at the beginning took 2 minutes.



A what in the where now? A movie? Is it based on the Alexandre Dumas book (which took the concept from real life) or is it something that just shares the name?


----------



## Aeson

No. There is a man in an iron mask but he's not French. He's Russian.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> No. There is a man in an iron mask but he's not French. He's Russian.



That is one movie I have to see.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't know this; Dumas' mother was an African slave in Haiti.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> That is one movie I have to see.



It's on Hulu here in the US. Not sure where you can find it.

The odd part is, the mask has little to do with the story. It's also called Journey to China, which is a more accurate title.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> It's on Hulu here in the US. Not sure where you can find it.
> 
> The odd part is, the mask has little to do with the story. It's also called Journey to China, which is a more accurate title.



Yeah, that seems like a better title. I watched the movie. I honestly don't really remember too much about the movie, but I did watch it. I feel like removing the mask entirely from the movie wouldn't change much at all.

I feel like it's worth watching. Nothing TOO spectacular, but it definitely had a few enjoyable moments.

Then again, I feel like most movies ARE like that. Decent movie, few neat things, but generally unmemorable. Maybe it's just me, I don't know. Can't remember the last movie I thought was enjoyable enough that made me think "Yeah, I definitely want to watch that again".


----------



## Aeson

I would have liked to explore that world's Transylvania. And the Cossacks that turned into monsters at night.
They stole an idea from me. I was inspired by Hotel California. A roadside inn populated by demonic creatures. When the sun sets all Hell breaks loose. The PCs have to find a way out. 

Arnold's facial hair might make the movie memorable.  lol I did enjoy him in that role. 
I found myself thinking how odd all these visuals are in the beginning, but quickly changed to thinking of it as a RPG setting and all the strange things we see and do. This could have easily have been a D&D movie with little tweaks.


----------



## Aeson

Humble Bundle is offering a bundle of ebooks to help you increase your ranks in Knowledge: Survival

But they're ebooks, if you're in a situation where you might need the books you might not have access to them. Just a thought that ran through my head.


----------



## Aeson

This is stupid cute.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Detail from an unfinished character sketch I started a decade or so ago.  Maybe the last one I did back then.  I’m not going to complete it, but I am picking up the sketch pad again.

Well, more accurately, I never stopped drawing things like jewelry designs and logos, but I’m getting back into CHARACTER illustrations again.


----------



## Aeson

My mom did end up with the stomach crud. I don't know what the dumdum was thinking picking up towels someone else used to clean up after throwing up. What's worse is she could have given it to her sisters yesterday. She also dropped off some things for me at my place while I was out yesterday.  I literally can't afford to get sick. Anyone filling in for me at work comes out of my pocket. I worry about my mom any time she gets sick. This will pass in a day or two but at her age it takes longer to recover from things.


----------



## trappedslider

So one of the adverts on pandora is for Netflix and it jump cuts between folks describing their favorite show and honestly I'd watch a show about two time travelers laundering money for a Mexican cartel lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmmm...

”Breaking Gallifrey”


----------



## Aeson

This is the way.










						Custom Figure Imagines Grogu as a Bounty Hunter
					

Baby Yoda turns bounty hunter in this fantastic custom-made fan piece that also serves up a perfect pitch for a Star Wars The Mandalorian spinoff.




					nerdist.com


----------



## Blackrat

So, my Seven Samurai plot for the D&D. I’m thinking of having an Ogre Mage with a tribe of Gnolls as the bandits. Maybe throw in a surprise of some sorts. An evil centaur or something. Thoughts?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You’re going


Blackrat said:


> So, my Seven Samurai plot for the D&D. I’m thinking of having an Ogre Mage with a tribe of Gnolls as the bandits. Maybe throw in a surprise of some sorts. An evil centaur or something. Thoughts?



You’re going in that direction, why not add additional Asian elements.  Anthro critters like Hengeyokai?  Or some kind of angry nature spirit or evil ancestor of one of the locals?


----------



## Blackrat

Well, the Ogre Mage I chose because they are regularly depicted as Oni, and Gnolls as they fit hengeyokai theme. So we were thinking along the same line


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Well, the Ogre Mage I chose because they are regularly depicted as Oni, and Gnolls as they fit hengeyokai theme. So we were thinking along the same line



No, I got that.  I meant instead of the centaur.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, yeah. I might rummage through the old oriental adventures and kara-tur books to look for some inspiration


----------



## Aeson

It's no longer Oriental Advetures. It's Asian American Adventurers.


----------



## Aeson

My fern babies.





I got these to help block out light from a warehouse being built across the street. The lights they have shine right into my house. It's too cool at night for the ferns right now. I have them in the bathtub to water them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I thought this was spiffy enough to share. I wish I could get pictures or video to illustrate. One night I saw a car with its lights on. As I got closer I realized I wasn't seeing a car with headlights and taillights. I saw a porch light and the reflection of the traffic light at a nearby intersection in the house window. From a distance and angle it looks like headlights and taillights as if you're looking at the car from the side.


----------



## Aeson

A size comparison shot. 




The plastic black and metal red are around the same size but look at thos wings.
Orcus is cut off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He _is_ a nasty drunk, so good on ya.


----------



## Blackrat

I keep threatening my players with that Red Great Wyrm ”miniature”. It sits on my book shelf, as a reminder to not annoy the gm, or it will come down to the table...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Well, the Ogre Mage I chose because they are regularly depicted as Oni, and Gnolls as they fit hengeyokai theme. So we were thinking along the same line



In Pathfinder, they ARE Oni and there are a few different types. While you may not be using Pathfinder specifically, just shows that someone at least made that specific connection. Don't really have too much to add really. Looking through some older 'oriental adventures/bestiaries' would definitely be a good idea. Gnolls themselves, while neat, are generally kind of boring. Some ninja gnolls could be pretty badass though.


----------



## Aeson

I couldn't possibly imagine how this might show up on my Google feed.









						D&D Monster Spotlight: The Oni & The Ogre Mage
					

It's a double-feature on this Monster Spotlight: The Oni and the Ogre Mage are here to threaten your party!




					www.belloflostsouls.net
				




Any ideas?


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He _is_ a nasty drunk, so good on ya.



THAT is a slanderous allegation from his exwife. 

A demigod has a few wine spritzers and all the sudden he's a raging alcoholic.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 134081



Surely, you can't be serious.


----------



## Aeson

Starting Monday I'm eligible for the Covid vaccine. Supposedly with the JNJ there is no sickness side effects, I guess because it's one shot. I've heard folks feel pretty sick after the second shot. I don't want to try working while going through that. I may try finding out who has JNJ and go for it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Starting Monday I'm eligible for the Covid vaccine. Supposedly with the JNJ there is no sickness side effects, I guess because it's one shot. I've heard folks feel pretty sick after the second shot. I don't want to try working while going through that. I may try finding out who has JNJ and go for it.



There’s a lot of variables in play when you’re talking reactions.  But there’s a lot to be said for 1 and done.  And regardless of claimed protection percentages, all of the mainstream vaccines showed 100% efficacy in preventing life-threatening C19 symptoms.

(FWIW, I’m due for Pfizer #2 in just over a week.)


----------



## Aeson

My mom should be getting her 2nd dose soon. She had potential exposure a couple of days ago. Her brother tested positive. Hopefully, since she had the first dose her symptoms will be milder. 
I think she had the Pfizer. 

A friend said the reaction is worst for those that had covid already. Two hosts for a podcast I listen to had flu like symptoms with high fever and body aches with their 2nd dose. I don't recall either of them talking about having it previously. 

It gets my anxiety up.


----------



## Aeson

Language is problematic, but you can tell us where to find the video.

Some bad language.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dude, that’s hilarious, but the language definitely violates site rules.

I’ll be gentle.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


>



Is that current count of creeps & weirdos on board or is that the limit?

We found the commuter bus to the Hivemind.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, that’s hilarious, but the language definitely violates site rules.
> 
> I’ll be gentle.



I didn't think it was that bad. 

The video is on YouTube 
If fights were like a RPG game 
Channel is RDCworld1 looks like some of their other stuff would be funny. I haven't had a chance to explore the channel. I am curious about their Anime House videos.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Is that current count of creeps & weirdos on board or is that the limit?
> 
> We found the commuter bus to the Hivemind.



might b the route number


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> The video is on YouTube
> If fights were like a RPG game
> Channel is RDCworld1 looks like some of their other stuff would be funny. I haven't had a chance to explore the channel. I am curious about their Anime House videos.



It’s not just the N-word, but also S-bombs & such sprinkled within.  PG-13 to soft R stuff, but I can’t let it go just cause we’re all buddies up in here.  ESPECIALLY because we’re all buddies up in here.


----------



## Aeson

I get where you're coming from. I think I missed the N word being used.


----------



## Aeson

A podcast inducts their patrons into the Ironic Priesthood. I started wondering what attributes a god of irony would have.


----------



## Aeson

It's 3:30 am and my neighbor has been playing loud music for about 12 hours now. I can hear it a little but the bass is driving me up the wall.


----------



## megamania

I have a new computer !


----------



## Aeson

I was about to come to looking for you. I was worried.


----------



## megamania

Computer crashed and yeah-  I've crashed also.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> I have a new computer !



What are the specs? I'm eyeing: ABS Master Gaming PC - Intel i5 10400F - GeForce RTX 3060 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Newegg.com or ABS Master Gaming PC - Intel i7 10700F - GeForce RTX 3060 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Newegg.com


----------



## megamania

working


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> working



I suspected that would be your answer. Thanks for proving me right.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a guy drinking from of these in a YouTube video. I didn't expect to find it on Amazon but I did a search for beer mug.






			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08366K3JB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_11E265FVRYVSH1RZCX15?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> What are the specs? I'm eyeing: ABS Master Gaming PC - Intel i5 10400F - GeForce RTX 3060 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Newegg.com or ABS Master Gaming PC - Intel i7 10700F - GeForce RTX 3060 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Newegg.com



Out of curiosity, are you eyeing those because they're close in amount to the most recent stimulus check? lol


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Out of curiosity, are you eyeing those because they're close in amount to the most recent stimulus check? lol



I'm eyeing them because of their specs and yes partly due to the stimmy. It's currently cheaper and quicker to go pre-built as opposed to buying each part separate. The Intel i7 if i bought it piece by piece would be   $1724.43 before taxes and shipping.

I'm really hopping that it's in stock at the start of next month, otherwise I may settle for the i5, no matter which I end up getting i'll be adding a 1tb SSD.


----------



## Aeson

I'm jealous. I would like to use the money for something like that. I need to buy tires for my car. That will take most of the money. I'll put much of the rest away. As soon as I can I need to go tire shopping. My current set hasn't even lasted a year.


----------



## Aeson

Covid deniers are real. I just listened to a man talk about how it's all fake. His son's school told him his son had been exposed to someone with it on the bus. His son is 6 and autistic. He believes the school is using the covid hoax to get rid of his son because he's smarter than they are. I'm aware some people with autism are exceptionally smart. I don't know his son so I have to give him some leeway. He refused to get his son tested "for something that ain't real". He's not taking any other precautions either. His stupidity Is so overwhelming, I want to cry.


----------



## megamania

Computer took up all my available cash for the rest of Spring.  Kinda sucks but I am lost without one


----------



## Aeson

My question is, how did you find a new computer that uses dialup?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Covid deniers are real. I just listened to a man talk about how it's all fake. His son's school told him his son had been exposed to someone with it on the bus. His son is 6 and autistic. He believes the school is using the covid hoax to get rid of his son because he's smarter than they are. I'm aware some people with autism are exceptionally smart. I don't know his son so I have to give him some leeway. He refused to get his son tested "for something that ain't real". He's not taking any other precautions either. His stupidity Is so overwhelming, I want to cry.




Proof that intelligence is NOT inherited.   Seems kid is very smart.- smarter than him.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Covid deniers are real. I just listened to a man talk about how it's all fake. His son's school told him his son had been exposed to someone with it on the bus. His son is 6 and autistic. He believes the school is using the covid hoax to get rid of his son because he's smarter than they are. I'm aware some people with autism are exceptionally smart. I don't know his son so I have to give him some leeway. He refused to get his son tested "for something that ain't real". He's not taking any other precautions either. His stupidity Is so overwhelming, I want to cry.



I just heard that there was like a poll or something that approximated that 49% of republicans are not going to get vaccinated. I think democrats were at like 24%. Apparently Fauci went on Fox News and was trying to get Trump to tell people to get vaccinated, though Trump didn't listen to Fauci before, so unlikely to listen now. But there are too many people that don't seem to understand the seriousness of it. One person said "why should I worry, we're not even at 1% death rate" without thinking 'well gee, maybe it's because of the precautions that were put into place to prevent exactly that from occurring'. People are still spouting off "it's just the flu".

It's crazy to think that within the next couple of months, we could almost return to normal if everyone eligible to receive the vaccine actually did receive it. But apparently we're going to return to normal regardless... who knows how long the coronavirus will still be killing people. Too bad there's no way to make it mandatory.


----------



## Aeson

And Trump got the vaccine. He didn't go public  with it like other politicians did.

I found this podcast. It's a smorgasbord of conspiracy theories every week. This week it's how 5G is causing the illness. The host of the show said it's radiation sickness not a virus. These are the types people are listening to. They'll throw something out there and tell people to do their own research, then tell them not to trust the mainstream search engines or information. They make the wildest claims and present them as fact. In the end Satanists Fauci and Bill Gates are using 5G to make people sick to reduce the population to 500 million as a form of eugenics as prescribed on the Georgia guide stones (look it up if you don't know it) to bring on the one world government and currency (cryptocurrency) New Word Order. But if you have 25k dollars and believe in God you can come live with me in my soon to be commune that's not a commune.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Dog Moon 

There actually ARE ways to make vaccines mandatory, but most  American politicians (of all kinds) are extremely loathe to take those steps.  Honestly, I don’t blame them too much given the polarization & politicization* of the issue we’re experiencing.

People also don’t get how dangerous C19 really is because they just focus on the death rate.  Virologists have been pointing out almost from the beginning that’s not the only metric to judge pathogens, and keep talking about the lengthening litany of the very serious ancillary long-term effects the disease has: scarring of the lungs, sterility, organ failure, brain damage, induced diabetes, increased risk of strokes, etc.

IOW, unlike a lot of diseases, it’s not a mafia assassin, it’s a mob leg breaker.  It’s probably not coming to kill you, but it may cripple you for life.




* which I DO blame some for


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And Trump got the vaccine. He didn't go public  with it like other politicians did.
> 
> I found this podcast. It's a smorgasbord of conspiracy theories every week. This week it's how 5G is causing the illness. The host of the show said it's radiation sickness not a virus. These are the types people are listening to. They'll throw something out there and tell people to do their own research, then tell them not to trust the mainstream search engines or information. They make the wildest claims and present them as fact. In the end Satanists Fauci and Bill Gates are using 5G to make people sick to reduce the population to 500 million as a form of eugenics as prescribed on the Georgia guide stones (look it up if you don't know it) to bring on the one world government and currency (cryptocurrency) New Word Order. But if you have 25k dollars and believe in God you can come live with me in my soon to be commune that's not a commune.



That is some Grade A stooooooooooopid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> And Trump got the vaccine. He didn't go public  with it like other politicians did.



Yeah, he's so full of BS. Gets covid, people foolishly think maybe it'll change his mind, but he gets steroids and experimental drugs that no one else has access to. He was like "I feel like superman" and people actually chanted that at one of his rallies as if it wasn't all the drugs that were keeping him standing on his own two feet. Then, despite how much he belittled everything and said "one day it'll just be gone", he gets the vaccine before he leaves office. And of course he doesn't tell people. It's like that one politician who kept saying covid was a hoax and yet was still one of the first people to get the vaccine. Like dude, if it's a hoax, why are you bothering with the vaccine? That would just be them injecting a bunch of random stuff into your arm for no reason...

Hypocrites are the worst...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Dog Moon
> 
> There actually ARE ways to make vaccines mandatory, but most  American politicians (of all kinds) are extremely loathe to take those steps.  Honestly, I don’t blame them too much given the polarization & politicization* of the issue we’re experiencing.



It's unfortunate that somehow this virus has become a political thing. Like there are people who claimed that the Democrats are behind this hoax. Which is amazing to me because how could this Democratic hoax spread across the entire world? They're definitely not that powerful...

They probably COULD make the vaccine mandatory, but yeah, that would cause so many issues. I'm sure it would be a completely partisan thing and oh man there would be so much protesting (and probably some rioting). Enforcing it would also probably be difficult. Even without politics, there are too many conspiracies against the vaccine and antivaxxers.... you're right, people are stupid. Just amazes me how stupid people can be. Argh!


----------



## trappedslider

Hey,let's try to get away from politics remember the rules?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Hypocrites are the worst...



1) just my opinion based on the past 5-6 years, but it seems like critical thinking skills in the general population are at a record low for my lifetime.

2) that level of hypocrisy has been seen before. During the Spanish Flu, a prominent MD wrote numerous OP-ED pieces about the evils of vaccines. Yes, _after he had been vaccinated._


----------



## Aeson

I wonder if critical thinking has ever been a priority for the majority. Hell, for most of history most of the population were illiterate. They believed what they were told. Now literacy is at an all time high, but people still can't tell information from misinformation.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I'm jealous. I would like to use the money for something like that. I need to buy tires for my car. That will take most of the money. I'll put much of the rest away. As soon as I can I need to go tire shopping. My current set hasn't even lasted a year.



My check engine light just came on so,i doubt i'll be getting a new computer all at once.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> My check engine light just came on so,i doubt i'll be getting a new computer all at once.



That sucks. Mine came on again just a few weeks after getting hundreds of dollars worth of work done. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mad_Jack

DaVinci's Notebook - Another Irish Drinking Song


----------



## Aeson

Aye, Happy Excuse To Get Drunk Day!!


----------



## Dog Moon

I read this quote once that basically said, "I don't mind giving part of my money for the school systems even though I don't have any kids. It's because I don't want to live in a country full of stupid people." I felt that surprisingly accurate. Our education is where people are supposed to learn about critical thinking and SCIENCE. It's amazing how people don't believe in science anymore or understand how science can change once new evidence is found out about something. Like how the earth was believed to be flat and has been proven to be round... except there are still flat-earthers! Which makes no sense to me.

Although sometimes I wonder... what if knowledge was reversed? What if all the fringe conspiracy theorists are correct and we are the foolish ones for not listening? What if the Jewish space laser in the sky actually did cause the forest fires in California? What if covid really was a hoax? What if the earth was flat? What if there actually was a conspiracy to give Biden the election and was so deeply and skillfully hidden that no proof could be found out? What if WE are the ones who truly aren't good at critical thinking?

I know, seems unlikely, but every once in a while, life just seems unreal to me and I begin to question everything. Guess it's easy for me since as a person who enjoys writing, when I have time to think, I alternate between thinking of reality and of one of the many worlds I've created due to novels or campaign settings. "What if" questions are fun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“What if” questions are the source of a lot of good genre fiction.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Aye, Happy Excuse To Get Drunk Day!!



It is St. Patties' day


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> It is St. Patties' day



That's what I said.


----------



## Aeson

Did y'all hear about this?








						Suspect in Atlanta-area spa shootings might have intended more shootings in Florida, mayor says | CNN
					

A man suspected of killing eight people at three Atlanta-area spas was headed to Florida "perhaps to carry out additional shootings" when he was arrested Tuesday night, Atlanta's mayor said Wednesday, citing investigators.




					www.cnn.com
				




One of the sites is a few miles from my house. I didn't know about it until I got to work and saw the headline. The asshat is being held in our county jail.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Did y'all hear about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect in Atlanta-area spa shootings might have intended more shootings in Florida, mayor says | CNN
> 
> 
> A man suspected of killing eight people at three Atlanta-area spas was headed to Florida "perhaps to carry out additional shootings" when he was arrested Tuesday night, Atlanta's mayor said Wednesday, citing investigators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the sites is a few miles from my house. I didn't know about it until I got to work and saw the headline. The asshat is being held in our county jail.



Yeah.
Also noted that the officer who said the suspect “had a bad day” is the same guy who was proudly posting about his anti-Chinese shirt he had recently purchased.


----------



## Aeson

I can't imagine going about my day or doing my job then someone coming and killing random people. I know its happened for ages but it still boggles my mind. I can't see myself ever reaching that level of anger and hate. 

I think I heard something about one of the officers involved but not clear on what it was.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not good at plating. My friend from work brought me food last night. Corned beef, cabbage, carrots, potatoes,  and Irish soda bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I got off to a late start with my cooking, so while we HAVE corned beef & cabbage, we haven’t eaten any yet.


----------



## Blackrat

Someone has totally ruined those cabbages and carrots by cooking them... Eugh...


----------



## Aeson

Coleslaw is the only way to eat cabbage uncooked. Boiled cabbage with salt and pepper is delicious. Cabbage in soups and stews is also tasty. Cooked carrots by themselves, not great, but as part of a larger dish, very good.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got off to a late start with my cooking, so while we HAVE corned beef & cabbage, we haven’t eaten any yet.



My friend's white roommate said it was funny a black woman was cooking an Irish meal. She said she was holding on to her 10% Irish heritage.


----------



## Blackrat

Most veggies need to be fresh. They need to have crunch. Soggy, cooked veggies are just disgusting...


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> My friend's white roommate said it was funny a black woman was cooking an Irish meal. She said she was holding on to her 10% Irish heritage.



Why do they call you red?


----------



## Aeson

I mentioned one of the shooting sites was near my home. I drive by it every day but never noticed. I drove by it tonight. There were news cameras and lights. A memorial in front.  Now it's going to be a place I notice all the time.


----------



## trappedslider

In the 17th-century, London was plagued by an attacker who would slap an unaccompanied lady's buttocks, before shouting "Spanko!” and running away.


----------



## Aeson

That was Mega.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> In the 17th-century, London was plagued by an attacker who would slap an unaccompanied lady's buttocks, before shouting "Spanko!” and running away.



Dude, I totally just learned that the other day. From the "todayilearned" subreddit. Sometimes interesting facts, sometimes like 'how did you possibly not know that?' fact. Of course there's also the 'why does it matter that you learned it?' fact. Spanko, while useless knowledge, is at least humorous. Today though, he'd probably be arrested for minor sexual assault, I would imagine. Although, I wonder how many people would actually go to the police and report it. "Some random dude slapped my butt and ran off". It would be hard not to laugh at that. But maybe I'm just a little childish.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Dude, I totally just learned that the other day. From the "todayilearned" subreddit. Sometimes interesting facts, sometimes like 'how did you possibly not know that?' fact. Of course there's also the 'why does it matter that you learned it?' fact. Spanko, while useless knowledge, is at least humorous. Today though, he'd probably be arrested for minor sexual assault, I would imagine. Although, I wonder how many people would actually go to the police and report it. "Some random dude slapped my butt and ran off". It would be hard not to laugh at that. But maybe I'm just a little childish.



I got it from https://twitter.com/qikipedia


----------



## Aeson

If Steppenwolf was this much of a challenge,  does the Justice League stand a chance against Darkseid?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Dude, I totally just learned that the other day. From the "todayilearned" subreddit. Sometimes interesting facts, sometimes like 'how did you possibly not know that?' fact. Of course there's also the 'why does it matter that you learned it?' fact. Spanko, while useless knowledge, is at least humorous. Today though, he'd probably be arrested for minor sexual assault, I would imagine. Although, I wonder how many people would actually go to the police and report it. "Some random dude slapped my butt and ran off". It would be hard not to laugh at that. But maybe I'm just a little childish.



It gets reported more today than you think. It gets taken seriously way more. And woe be unto you if the one you* slap is a minor.

* a general you, not you you.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> I got it from https://twitter.com/qikipedia



QI is one of my fave tv-shows


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> If Steppenwolf was this much of a challenge,  does the Justice League stand a chance against Darkseid?



Not according to Aquaman if he sits on the rope again.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Not according to Aquaman if he sits on the rope again.



Man, I didn't get the reference because that scenes isn't in the Snyder cut.


----------



## megamania

AHHH!  That's one of two of the best scenes in the original movie.  #1 is still with Flash as he comes to realize Supes can see and track him while running.


----------



## trappedslider

No one will think i'm out to murder the emperor with this hat.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> No one will think i'm out to murder the emperor with this hat.



Murder dinner maybe.


Speaking of murder, I'm watching Robert The Bruce. The same actor that played him in Braveheart is Robert in this one. Sadly no Hamish or Stephen. My favorite characters from Braveheart. It appears this movie doesn't have nearly the budget Braveheart had.


----------



## Aeson

Like any good southern boy I like biscuits and gravy. The gravy is often made using milk, but I'm lactose intolerant. I use lactose free milk, but it gives the gravy a sweet taste. Another thing I use is sausage that's preformed into patties. The problem with that is it doesn't produce a lot of grease which also help the flavor of the gravy. 

It's one of the least healthy things I know to make. I don't make it very often. I'm always looking to up my gravy game. Recently, I was given some shelf stable lactose free whole milk. This has really changed things, but it still gives the gravy the sweet taste. Any recommendations?


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> No one will think i'm out to murder the emperor with this hat.



Of course, you are obviously Gourmet, the famous chef, here to prepare their famous Potage le Magnifique!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There might be an unsweetened form. Or maybe one of the veggie milks would work.

I bought some shelf-stable unsweetened almond milk during the lockdowns when milk was being rationed, _just in case.  _It wasn’t quite like milk- it had a nutty undertone, but it wasn’t sweet, either.  Bonus: it made for decent chocolate milk!

You might also try a roux- basically flour cooked in some kind of oil- instead of (or supplementing) dairy or a dairy substitute.  Butter is common, but any will do.  So olive oil or other vegetable oils (corn, peanut, canola, etc.) would be fine.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> AHHH!  That's one of two of the best scenes in the original movie.  #1 is still with Flash as he comes to realize Supes can see and track him while running.



I'm impressed that anyone remembers any lines from that movie. Watching the Snyder Cut will be interesting for me since I remember so little of the original version that it'll basically be like watching an entirely movie for me. Though some pieces may come back to me as a sense of vague familiarity. Haven't really heard much talk about it. Wonder if the Snyder Cut is that bad still or just mediocre enough that no one is truly that excited about it. Wonder how Snyder would feel if everything still thinks it's crap.

On a somewhat unrelated note, wonder if that's why I haven't done much with my book... fear that it will just plain suck and no one will like it...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There might be an unsweetened form. Or maybe one of the veggie milks would work.
> 
> I bought some shelf-stable unsweetened almond milk during the lockdowns when milk was being rationed, _just in case.  _It wasn’t quite like milk- it had a nutty undertone, but it wasn’t sweet, either.  Bonus: it made for decent chocolate milk!
> 
> You might also try a roux- basically flour cooked in some kind of oil- instead of (or supplementing) dairy or a dairy substitute.  Butter is common, but any will do.  So olive oil or other vegetable oils (corn, peanut, canola, etc.) would be fine.



Yeah I've tried almond milk before. It's a lot like whole milk in consistency. I normally use low fat milk. It's a little thinner. 

I use flour, milk, salt, and pepper, along with the sausage to make the gravy. Cook the sausage. Eyeball the flour. 1/2 cup or so to start. Pour in milk and stir. Add flour and milk as needed to reach desired volume.  Salt and pepper to taste. I have vegetable oil but don't use it. You think it might help?


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> It is St. Patties' day




Ah, yes - the day when we celebrate by eating green hamburgers... 




trappedslider said:


> No one will think i'm out to murder the emperor with this hat.




In Oblivion, I once managed to reverse-pickpocket a green hood onto _literally every single npc in the Imperial City_...
I called it the *Plague of Hats*, lol.
(In-progress shot)


----------



## megamania

I am in the minority.  I liked the Justice League movie.  Its not Avengers but I liked it.  Flash and Aquaman stole the movie.  If they weren't there it would have sucked.

Other best lines-

Flash uncertain what to do and Batman advises.  "Save one life.  Just one life and you will know what to do."   Powerful if I over think it.  Then the unofficial competition between Flash and Superman.


----------



## Aeson

I'm in that minority with you. Aquaman and The Flash were the comic relief for sure. Some of that went away in the Snyder cut, but we got to see Iris West, and Barry pocket a hotdog. As I type this I realized what he did with the hotdog, and it was genius.

You can't compare The Avengers and Justice League. They're similar stories, yes, but so different in design. Instead of comparing apples and oranges, it's more like apples and pears. Similar in ways but vastly different in others.
You should be able to enjoy them both.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Yeah I've tried almond milk before. It's a lot like whole milk in consistency. I normally use low fat milk. It's a little thinner.
> 
> I use flour, milk, salt, and pepper, along with the sausage to make the gravy. Cook the sausage. Eyeball the flour. 1/2 cup or so to start. Pour in milk and stir. Add flour and milk as needed to reach desired volume.  Salt and pepper to taste. I have vegetable oil but don't use it. You think it might help?



Maybe in a roux.

A roux, as mentioned, is flour that has been cooked in oil.  The more you cook it, the darker it gets.  This matters because a light roux will thicken sauces and gravies more than a dark one, but a darker one will bring more flavor & color than a light one.  IOW, it’s a trade off.

So a roux will thicken less but flavor and darken your gravy more than a straight flour or slurry.  And since flavor is where your recipe is causing you a problem...

So get a nonstick pan and use it to cook roughly equal amounts of flour and vegetable oil over low/med heat, stirring frequently.  I usually aim for a color between caramel and milk chocolate.  When it gets to the desired color, add that to your gravy instead of straight flour.

If that doesn’t mask the sweetness enough, there are other things to try.  Perhaps a splash of an acid, like lemon or vinegar.  Or even a fancier gravy, like a red eye gravy.

Red eye is made with black coffee, and that strong bitterness should go a long way to countering the sweetness.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to try the red eye gravy for sure. I didn't realize it was made with coffee. Probably doesn't take much either. Make a cup, pour some in, and drink the rest. lol


----------



## Scotley

Aeson, Fellow Southerner here. Red Eye gravy is the bomb.

For your sausage gravy conventional wisdom says an equal amount of fat and flour. If you aren't getting enough grease from your sausage I'd add a little bacon grease. That will add some extra salt and smoke, which might cut the sweetness of the milk. Maybe even go with a double smoked or black pepper bacon. But not a maple or applewood as that would only compound the sweetness issue. I like a little extra hit of spice like some cajun or soul seasoning in my sausage gravy or I use hot sausage. Just be careful as some of those blends have a lot of salt and you can get it too salty. I saw a recipe that adds a can of Rotel tomatoes to sausage gravy which seems like an interesting variation. Have not had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ro-tel is going to give it a chunky texture that might not work so well for bisc & gravy.


----------



## Aeson

I think it might be interesting though. It's not going to be smooth but the flavor mix could be fun. My mom would often slice tomato and eat it with her biscuits and gravy. She would also eat cantaloupe with it. 

I just saw someone comment in a game that she likes vanilla cheese pancakes. I can see adding vanilla to the batter but never thought about cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s that sweet + salty/savory thing.  And vanilla is surprisingly easy to use as your gateway into that realm.

I was in HS when I first dipped french fries in my vanilla shake, and pronounced it good.


----------



## Aeson

I have never tried that. I've heard of people doing it. I rarely get milkshakes, and the thought never crosses my mind when I do get them. Maybe one day I'll remember.


----------



## megamania

Milkshakes !   I miss milkshakes.  So good...so yummy...so high sugar.......sob....you are missed


----------



## Aeson

I'm afraid I'm going to have to give up sugar. I haven't had my A1c tested in awhile but it was slowly creeping up. I don't want to. Sometimes I feel it's not worth giving it up, just prolongs the inevitable.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Talk to a dietitian, or at least, your primary care MD.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Wow... The formatting on the Reaper forums has gome all wonky.  Somebody must have been wearing their headphones when everyone else was screaming, "No, not THAT button!"


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> That sucks. Mine came on again just a few weeks after getting hundreds of dollars worth of work done. I feel your pain.



It was the catalytic converter which happily was still covered by a warranty,so i didn't have to pay.


----------



## trappedslider

I need someone to tell me if this is going good or if i should listen to my brain and just give up Second chances rewrite


----------



## trappedslider

I found this old video of me playing a halo 3 match


----------



## Aeson

That's better. 

I was lead to this Instagram because the lady looks a lot like Carrie Fisher. Then I saw a black Luke. Thought it was kinda awesome. Had to share.


----------



## Aeson

I subscribe to Anna Akana's YouTube channel. She put out a pretty powerful video today. I don't think I can share it here. I recommend checking it out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What’s the topic?


----------



## Aeson

Violence against the Asian community. Along with her personal experiences.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I subscribe to Anna Akana's YouTube channel. She put out a pretty powerful video today. I don't think I can share it here. I recommend checking it out.



I watched it. There's one or two parts that may be questionable...

But I totally get where she's coming from. If, for example, a Muslim went and shot up 3 places with white people, would he be described as "having a bad day?" No, he would be a terrorist and racist and other sorts of bad names. It's a shame what some people think and what some people do and she most certainly has a point that much of this could have been prevented or limited by not calling Covid the "China-virus".

Although... am I terrible person because she made me laugh twice? "Are you slanted down there?" Seriously? Did someone seriously ask her that? And has that happened more than once? I admit, it made me laugh, more from the absurdity of the question though. Like, what would cause a person to ask that (whether seriously or in a joking manner)... I also laughed when she said people throw pokeballs at Asians. I mean, that totally made me think of a dude throwing a ball at an Asian and yelling "I choose you!" though I imagine she would throw it back and say some nasty stuff. I almost want to do that to one of my friends though, just for fun. BUT... he would know I'm doing it to be silly because we've known each other for like 20 years, so it's totally different than going up to a random Asian girl and doing that. Which... apparently some people do? I will never understand such people.


----------



## Aeson

Since most of her videos are comedic in nature I find a lot of them funny. I didn't see much to laugh at in that one. In a different video perhaps those lines would be funny. And the person or persons she's referring to thought they were being funny. 

It just seems a small contingent of people are determined to make an enemy out of everyone that's not them. I hate being lumped in with them. I hadn't heard about some of the things mentioned. I'm appalled at the inhumanity so many are showing others. 

On a lighter note. 
I fetishize all women. I don't stop at just Asian girls.  lol You present as a woman, I'm probably gonna hit on ya.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As a matter of perspective, I bet an Asian gamer girl might actually giggle at a weeb throwing a pokeball at her and shouting “I claim you!”.  (That’s nerd-flirting!)

Most, however, would not.


----------



## Aeson

Amazon had to produce a commercial with an "employee" saying she can use the bathroom whenever she wants. I saw it on YouTube recently. I'm trying to find the ad. I think it's funny a company has to address something like this in a national commercial.


----------



## Aeson

Some of these sound interesting. 









						Humble Comic Bundle: The Best Year of BOOM! Studios
					

BOOM! Studios are bringing their best 2020 comics right to you. Pay what you want for comics like Something Is Killing the Children Vol. 1 and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I watched as a little frog hopped across the road in front of me, but he couldn't clear the median.  He's just bopping a long then SMACK!! Down goes Frasier. 

My first thought was he failed his jump check.
Or the duration of his jump potion ended at the wrong time.


----------



## megamania

My first thought..... dah dah DAH dump..dah dah DAH dump..dah dah DAH dump.. splotch.......end of game. (frogger)


----------



## Aeson

This band is going to be playing at a local venue in May. 

I thought about going to see them. I can't buy a single ticket. You buy by the table 2,4, and 8. The 2s are sold out. All tickets are $34.50 + fee + tax. Making them $40+ each. For a table of 4 it would be over $170. I can't afford it, and I doubt I can find 3 people to go.

They're not local but they filmed the video at the Georgia Guidestones. I've heard of it for years. One day I need to make a trip to see it.








						Georgia Guidestones - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not bad!  Very late-80s early 90s metal.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> This band is going to be playing at a local venue in May.
> 
> [/URL]



They are good. Seen some of their other videos.

I just saw act 1 of the opera Siegfried (part 3 of Wagner's Niebelugn ring-epos).  The Gothenburg opera had that they would show one part of the epic epos per year, so 2018 I saw the Rheingold, then 2019, was the Valkyrie, and they were supposed to have done Siegfried last year. Due to a pandemic that did not happen. Now they finally showed it online instead, and broke up the premieres for each act of the opera so one per day, and only availible for a short time.

But yes, watching one act at a time at my oen leisure at home is nice. Though you do miss parts of the full experience that would have been to see it live at the opera house. But on the other hand watching an event that is about 4 hours long plus pauses in one sitting can be a bit overwhelming. The full epos takes 15-16 hours to watch.

edit: so now I only have to wait until like december for the final part that makes up the Niebelugn-epos. Hopefully I can see it in person.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I am beyond pissed at this point - Microsoft won't let me log into my hotmail due to "suspicious activity" but so far they've twice refused to admit that I am who I say I am - seriously, who the frakkity-frack _else_ is going to answer the "name of first pet" question with "Taco"????? (Yes, the conversations about what to have for dinner and what to name the new dog got crossed on the way home from picking him up.)
No, I don't know the exact headers of the last three emails I sent, you ridiculous microcephalics, because I haven't actually sent a personal email in months. Anyone I want to communicate with is either standing next to me at some point over the course of the day or I have their phone number.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like you two are talking about the same thing from two different points of view. He's been watching you deal with Microsoft customer support.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm watching Argo and the movie is filled with black comedy gold
"This is the best bad idea we have, sir. By far" 
"I should have brought a book to read in prison."
"Nah,they'll kill you long before prison"
"At least they'll be confused while they torture you"


----------



## Aeson

One of these days I'm going to watch that movie.


----------



## trappedslider

I did another thing


----------



## Mad_Jack

Okay, this is dumb...

I couldn't sign into my email account because you blocked it for suspicious activity, you won't let me recover the account by answering dozens of annoying questions, but you let me hit the Forgot Password? thing and change the password, and now I can get in with the new password?!?!?! Really? (But now I can't change the password back to the old one... because that would be unsafe.)
There are not enough  and  smilies on the internet...
Oy.


----------



## Aeson

I love Ginny Di


----------



## trappedslider

bahaha This Microsoft Flight Simulator mod features the cargo ship stuck in the Suez Canal


----------



## megamania

Saw Invincible on Amazon.  So good.


----------



## megamania

Saw Netflix's Dota and that was good.


----------



## Aeson

Omniman looks like J Jonah Jamerson and voiced by JK Simmons. I think that's funny.


----------



## trappedslider

please


trappedslider said:


> I need someone to tell me if this is going good or if i should listen to my brain and just give up Second chances rewrite


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> please



I want to read it, I really do, but the layout on iphone is so horrible that I can’t! I’ll try to remember when I get on an actual computer...


----------



## Blackrat

This is what it looks like on my phone:


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> This is what it looks like on my phone: View attachment 134838



rotating your phone from up and down to horizontal? I can try to upload it elsewhere and toss you that link if you want. Try Penzu


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> rotating your phone from up and down to horizontal? I can try to upload it elsewhere and toss you that link if you want.



Hah! Surprisingly that worked! Didn’t even occur to me as I never use the phone like that  I’ll try to remember read it tomorrow!


----------



## Aeson

So true, y'all.


----------



## Aeson

In the thread about WotC owning D&D longer than TSR, someone mentioned the Berlin wall has been down longer than it was up. Is there something that has blown your mind when you realized how much time had passed? 

One that got me; a whole new generation is now fighting the so called war on terror. Kids born after it started are now going to Iraq, and Afghanistan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Betty White is older than sliced bread.

Paul McCartney has met fans who didn‘t know he was in a band before wings (called The Beatles).

I see memes all the time about how people don’t realize how old some TV shows actually are, like how Star Trek from 20 years ago is Enterprise, not NextGen.


----------



## Aeson

I heard the Paul McCartney one before. I'm not sure it's true. How do you not know he was in the Beatles? 

And you often hear the phrase "older than sliced bread" it would be funny to meet someone that embodies it. lol


----------



## Aeson

I found an old western series called Tales of Wells Fargo. The guy the series is about had a hell of a life. I bet I could have asked my dad about and he would have seen it. He loved westerns.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Is there something that has blown your mind when you realized how much time had passed?


----------



## Aeson

And that was 10 years ago. Most of those movies are now old enough to be classified as classics.


----------



## megamania

alien.....animal house...... jaws (though I didn't see it in theaters)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alien and Halloween were released on the same weekend...in 1978.


----------



## Aeson

On my return trip down a road I see the pollen cloud I kicked up.


----------



## Aeson

Hayden Christensen will play Darth Vader in the new Kenobi series. No mention of James Earl Jones. Will it still be Darth Vader without that voice? 

I wonder if this would make a good poll.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> please



Well, the subject isn’t my cup of tea, so I kinda lost interest rather quickly and just skimmed the text with a more technical focus. The writing itself is decent enough, no unnecessary use of ”big words” that plagues some writers, but it doesn’t read like a kiddie text either. Definitely shouldn’t give up. I’m sure someone in target audience for HS drama will love it.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, speaking of mind blown time stuff. Cleopatra lived closer in time to the moon landing than to the building of the great pyramid of Giza...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I always liked that one.


----------



## Aeson

What style pan is she cooking in? 
I normally would start with the chicken because it would take longer to cook than the onions. 

Also, is she referring to herself as Pong that often or is it the subtitles?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> What style pan is she cooking in?
> I normally would start with the chicken because it would take longer to cook than the onions.
> 
> Also, is she referring to herself as Pong that often or is it the subtitles?



1) cute girl!

2) looks like a sauté pan or flat bottomed wok.  If that is an induction plate she was using for heat (it looked like one) then that was enameled iron or steel

3) obviously edited, but it worries me that she touches her hair so much while cooking, especially without washing hands after handling chicken.  Hopefully, the washing was just edited out.  In a pro kitchen, she’d need to be wearing a net, hat or some other hair control.

4) she obviously has SOME cooking skill from the way she positioned her fingers, but she was DANGEROUSLY awkward with that onion.  Never seen someone cut one without laying it flat.

5) the garlic & onion got cooked first to develop flavor.  The chicken takes longer, yes, but because of the liquids being added- the oil on the chicken, the water, the coconut milk- the onions & garlic won’t burn, and the flavors will med nicely in the final product.


----------



## Aeson

Ok, it was the enameled part I was looking for. I often see it in a darker blue color. I didn't know what was called. I've seen them, never used one. Is there a situation where it might be advantageous? Looks like a style that could be used stove top or oven or go between. 

As for her touching her hair. I don't look at this as a formal professional cooking situation. Perhaps if she were in a restaurant or commercial setting higher standards would be maintained. I think this is more of a home cooking setting which is often way more relaxed. Also I believe she's Vietnamese, and they're professional standards may not as high as ours. While times I was distracted by her appearance I was more focused on the dish being prepared and didn't notice the hair touching.


----------



## Aeson

Instead of a glass slipper it's a glass arm. 









__





						Be the Spark Cosplay (@bethesparkcosplay) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Ok, it was the enameled part I was looking for. I often see it in a darker blue color. I didn't know what was called. I've seen them, never used one. Is there a situation where it might be advantageous? Looks like a style that could be used stove top or oven or go between.
> 
> As for her touching her hair. I don't look at this as a formal professional cooking situation. Perhaps if she were in a restaurant or commercial setting higher standards would be maintained. I think this is more of a home cooking setting which is often way more relaxed. Also I believe she's Vietnamese, and they're professional standards may not as high as ours. While times I was distracted by her appearance I was more focused on the dish being prepared and didn't notice the hair touching.



Enameled pans can be easier to clean, but they’re also more delicate in some ways.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Instead of a glass slipper it's a glass arm.
> 
> View attachment 134906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be the Spark Cosplay (@bethesparkcosplay) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


----------



## Aeson

I recognize the man as Robert Culp. He was one of my favorites in the 80s and 90s. His son Steven is a regular character actor on TV. I don't know the woman.


----------



## Aeson

And my attempts at following his instructions. 
Can I draw?


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dog Moon

Sick at home. Just chillin. (no, not Covid). Watched Godzilla vs Kong. I enjoyed it. Couple of weird issues, but there's one plot that could have been entirely removed from the movie and we wouldn't miss anything. Actually, would probably have made it better...


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Sick at home. Just chillin. (no, not Covid). Watched Godzilla vs Kong. I enjoyed it. Couple of weird issues, but there's one plot that could have been entirely removed from the movie and we wouldn't miss anything. Actually, would probably have made it better...



I'm watching it and if it's the one will millie then yeah


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> I'm watching it and if it's the one will millie then yeah



Yep. Her character isn't badly written (even though the other two I find somewhat annoying) and though I like the actress (she did a good job in Stranger Things and as Enola Holmes), that entire side plot is just sort of pointless and honestly, ends in a really stupid way.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Yep. Her character isn't badly written (even though the other two I find somewhat annoying) and though I like the actress (she did a good job in Stranger Things and as Enola Holmes), that entire side plot is just sort of pointless and honestly, ends in a really stupid way.



She's good, but the whole thing i was like "IS this needed?" At least they subverted the password thing.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Sick at home. Just chillin. (no, not Covid). Watched Godzilla vs Kong. I enjoyed it. Couple of weird issues, but there's one plot that could have been entirely removed from the movie and we wouldn't miss anything. Actually, would probably have made it better...



Are you talking like in the Raiders of the Lost Ark, Indiana Jones doesn’t actually matter in any way to the plot?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Are you talking like in the Raiders of the Lost Ark, Indiana Jones doesn’t actually matter in any way to the plot?



In those kinds of movies it's not about the plot. It's how cool/sexy the guy looks doing what he's doing. 

Like in the monster movies, nothing has to make sense, the monsters just have to tear  up.


----------



## Aeson

How my mom can make one cup of coffee last all day.

Gets up, pours cup of coffee, adds creamer, takes a sip.
Puts cup down, comes back takes a sip, puts coffee in microwave to warm it up, walks away.
Searches for coffee that's still in microwave,  takes a sip, puts it back in to warm it up again, takes a sip. Puts it down and walks away.
Come back puts coffee in microwave, warms it up, takes a sip. Sits down has a few sips, gets up, put back in the microwave. Repeats various steps of this all day. Never finished the one cup.


----------



## Blackrat

My wife does the same except she doesn’t bother with reheating it. Just takes a sip now and then when she happens to be within arms reach of where she last put it down.


----------



## Aeson

This is a great cover.


----------



## Aeson

At Home Depot we were looking at these planters. The price sign read $8.97, so we picked up a couple. At check out they rang up $11.97. The attendant said the price was for the smaller size. We didn't see a smaller size. The larger ones didn't have a sign. The attendant overrode the price and gave them to us for $8.97.  saved us $9. That's a huge savings. 
Another piece of fortune, she had taken the place so a girl could take a bathroom break. The one working there normally might not have done that for us. I told my mom a sale at lower price was better than no sale. She did the right thing.

The regular girl was a cutie. I noticed her boots and told her I liked them. Got a great reaction out of her. With a mask on you have to look to the eyes. Her eyes lit up and she said thanks.*
Her boots were white with lifts. They looked like stylized space/moon boots. Actually, kinda cool.

*I can be a charmer. lol I just can't follow through. I hit a home run but then stop at first base.


----------



## Aeson

Very similar to these boots. Not if the same or not, but real close.


----------



## trappedslider

ordered my computer got it right before it went out of stock ABS Master Gaming PC - AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - GeForce RTX 3060 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Newegg.com


----------



## Aeson

I had to use most of my stimulus money on tires. I put some away, invested some. I didn't have much left for fun stuff. Sometimes adulting is boring.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Sometimes adulting is boring.




 True dat.

All my gub'ment cheese went toward paying off doctor and dentist bills.


----------



## Aeson

For the second time in 2 weeks my friend brought me food she had cooked. This time it was spaghetti with ground beef, Italian sausage, and pepperoni in it. And a side of green beans. Her youngest son was helping her and he decided I needed some green beans. lol Also it seems, the spaghetti was mostly meat because he thought I'd want a lot of meat. My kind of kid.


----------



## Aeson

Have you ever had a to use a d2 in game? Did you just flip a coin?


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching Godzilla vs Kong. As soon as I saw the sphere thing at the beginning I called Mechagodzilla. I was right. This movie while visually beautiful, is stupid predictable. lol I'd LOVE to have a room in my house look like that control room, and a lamp that looks like the glowy rocks.

If this movie is not nominated for visual effect or set design awards I'd be very disappointed. It's amazing to behold.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Have you ever had a to use a d2 in game? Did you just flip a coin?



My character in the Mass Effect game has a coin flip / d2 ability. The gm created a coin flip macro for Roll20.

I also have got a physical d2. It is actually a d6 with 1&2 printed three times on opposite faces.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> My character in the Mass Effect game has a coin flip / d2 ability. The gm created a coin flip macro for Roll20.
> 
> I also have got a physical d2. It is actually a d6 with 1&2 printed three times on opposite faces.







I got these as part of two sets of 14 dice from Kraken Dice. I'm going to try to get a pic of the sets, bags, and stickers.


----------



## Aeson

The baseball all-star game is taking place in my hometown this year.....scratch that. It was taking place in my hometown. It also happens on or around my birthday. I really wanted to try to go this year.  Because my state is full of stupid sore losers I'm going to miss out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The baseball all-star game is taking place in my hometown this year.....scratch that. It was taking place in my hometown. It also happens on or around my birthday. I really wanted to try to go this year.  Because my state is full of stupid sore losers I'm going to miss out.



Haven’t watched much news today but for the thing that happened in DC.  What happened to the game?  MLB relocating due to ugly politics?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Haven’t watched much news today but for the thing that happened in DC.  What happened to the game?  MLB relocating due to ugly politics?



Yes. I haven't heard where they're moving yet. I don't blame them either. This regardless of right or wrong will cost Georgia.


----------



## trappedslider

sorry for the mess


----------



## Aeson

I had another scary moment with the police tonight. I saw him turn on the road behind me. He would get up close then back off. He did this over and over for a couple of miles. I thought he wanted to go faster but couldn't legally pass me. I got in a left turn lane and he followed me into the neighborhood.  I pulled into the first driveway then started to back out. He sat there and waited for me. I did not want to look over as I passed. He then turned around in the intersection. I turned left out of the neighborhood but he turned right. I was in a semi rural area at 3:30 am. I did not want to get stuck in the middle of no where with him behind me. No telling what might of happened. You can't imagine how relieved I was when he turned right.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> sorry for the mess
> 
> View attachment 135084



Enjoy candy, do ya?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Enjoy candy, do ya?



yes  the keyboard it came with is also RGB,I just need to figure out how to connect the switcher for the fan lights. The CPU cooler's light automatically switch. Sadly, i'll need to spend some money next month to get a better monitor right now i'd using a VGA to HDMI connector lol.


----------



## Aeson

Just remember, everything is edible once.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## trappedslider

So,i started to play spore again Cell stage



Spoiler








 creature stage 



Spoiler


----------



## Aeson

She might the hottest ship's captain I've seen.









						Marwa Elselehdar: 'I was blamed for blocking the Suez Canal'
					

Egypt's pioneering ship captain has been targeted over false rumours about her role in the incident.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Aeson

One of my coworkers was killed by a drunk driver.








						MDJ carrier dies in wreck Saturday; man charged with DUI
					

Apr. 3—Marietta Daily Journal carrier Gideon Alawine died early Saturday in a wreck on Macland Road involving a drunk driver, according to police. Police have arrested Powder Springs' Thomas W. Thompson, 40, according to Cobb County Police Department Chief Tim Cox. Thompson was charged with...




					news.yahoo.com
				




I knew him a little. Spoke to him a couple of times. Nice guy. Last time I spoke to him I overheard him say something about being as wide as was tall. I said I was going start calling him Gimli if he was as wide as he was tall. He got the reference and laughed. I think if we had a chance to get to know each other we might of had similar interests and probably would have gotten along well. I just can't believe this happened.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> So,i started to play spore again



I don’t think I ever made it to the center of the galaxy. Maybe I should start again too.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I don’t think I ever made it to the center of the galaxy. Maybe I should start again too.



I made it to the center when i first started playing it years ago. The Ryzen 5 cpu is making a hell of a difference in loading times,it used to take at least 5 mins to load Civ VI but now it's like 1 min.  My old chip was AMD FX-Series FX-6300. I think the next game i'm gonna try out will be The Sims 3.


----------



## Aeson

I can't access Hotmail on Windows 10 email app but I can access it on Chrome, and my Android phone.


----------



## Aeson

It's a good impression. 

Check out had bad his hands shake.


----------



## Aeson

I enjoy icecream. Sadly, it doesn't enjoy me so much. I've noticed a difference in lactose free icecream and regular icecream. I'm starting to think the bloating and other problems that comes with lactose consumption might be worth it. I can't say what's wrong with the lactose free ones, it's just not the same. The taste is off and the feel isn't right. It's cold and sweet. I think it might be the chocolate ones I have the biggest problems with. Maybe it's because I buy cheap store brands. _shrugs_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I enjoy icecream. Sadly, it doesn't enjoy me so much. I've noticed a difference in lactose free icecream and regular icecream. I'm starting to think the bloating and other problems that comes with lactose consumption might be worth it. I can't say what's wrong with the lactose free ones, it's just not the same. The taste is off and the feel isn't right. It's cold and sweet. I think it might be the chocolate ones I have the biggest problems with. Maybe it's because I buy cheap store brands. _shrugs_



You might try other frozen desserts.  Sorbet is dairy free, and I have seen chocolate sorbets in my local grocery stores.  Here’s one of the brands I’ve seen:




__





						Sorbettos
					

Who says a dairy-free treat or sorbet can’t be delicious? Discover our delightful non-dairy sorbettos, one spoonful at a time.




					www.talentigelato.com


----------



## Aeson

I don't know why but when I think of sorbet I think sherbet, and I'm not really a fan. They're more akin than icecream I think. Frozen yogurt is also a possibility. I want to test frozen custard. I think I had it once. I can't remember if it had an I'll effect.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorbets can be deceptively creamy.

Frozen custards are good, but I don’t think they’re any lower in lactose than ice cream or gelato.


----------



## Aeson

Are there palm trees in San Antonio?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not naturally, no.  But I bet they’re used as exotic decorative plants here &there around the city, just like in other parts of Texas.  (I can’t say for sure, it’s been years since I was there.)


----------



## Aeson

I kinda knew the answer. I was watching an episode of a show from 1985. It took place in "San Antonio", but there were palm trees everywhere. Back in the day they didn't try to hide the fact things were filmed in California but meant to be somewhere else.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You might try other frozen desserts.  Sorbet is dairy free, and I have seen chocolate sorbets in my local grocery stores.  Here’s one of the brands I’ve seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorbettos
> 
> 
> Who says a dairy-free treat or sorbet can’t be delicious? Discover our delightful non-dairy sorbettos, one spoonful at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talentigelato.com




The "ice cream" made with almond milk or coconut milk is generally pretty good. It ain't Ben & Jerry's, obviously, but it's good.


----------



## Aeson

You're all invited to my time traveler's party. It's on January 13 2020. BYOB. RSVP


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> You're all invited to my time traveler's party. It's on January 13 2020. BYOB. RSVP



It wasn't that great, but it was better than the one in the year 2025.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm only halfway through downloading mods for fallout 4 and i already have close to 30


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, but the best one ever was june 28. 2009! The invitation to that one is still standing btw!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Hey! You got gremlins in my Ghostbusters!


----------



## Aeson

Giant lizard goes on supermarket sweep, wild video goes viral
					

“Godzilla vs. Kong” wasn’t the only giant lizard drama this week.




					nypost-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				




I didn't mean to scare so many people. I just needed some kombucha.


----------



## Aeson

Boris Karloff is alive and doing particle research  at CERN.

Tantalizing' results of 2 experiments defy physics rulebook







Tell me none of you want to use this guy as a bad guy NPC.


----------



## Aeson

I nominate this version for the new movie.


----------



## Aeson

Trying something a little different this time. I got a broccoli plant, and a cucumber plant. Green, red bell peppers, and jalapeno peppers. Home Depot had only one broccoli plant. I may try going back for more if one plant isn't enough.

We also bought citronella plants thinking the plants might keep mosquitoes away. Turns out you use the oil from the plants by rubbing it on your skin. Even if that doesn't work, they will smell nice. They also have purplish blooms.
A recommendation for mosquitoes was to put up a bat house. Amazon has several different options. I don't know which one to choose. Also I don't want the bats eating the good bugs like ladybugs that also eat bugs. Or the bees, we need them. Any experience with bats and bat houses?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, ladybugs and bees are largely diurnal, whereas most bats are nocturnal, so they won’t cross paths all that often.


----------



## Aeson

I figured it wouldn't be too much of an issue because of that. Still wanted to throw it out for confirmation. 

Funny, there was a ladybug on one of the plants at the store. I said it comes with its own pest control. I don't know if it made it back to my house with us. It might be in my mom's SUV. lol


----------



## trappedslider

So, actual graphics card smugglers are now a thing then 

the tears of crypto miners not getting their illicit graphics cards makes me happy.


----------



## Aeson

If I set up the bat house. I'm going to spend all my time trying to do 

1. Learn how to cast Fireball.
2. Irradiate one then get it to bite me.
3. Train them to fly around me to make me look all cool and .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> If I set up the bat house. I'm going to spend all my time trying to do
> 
> 1. Learn how to cast Fireball.
> 2. Irradiate one then get it to bite me.
> 3. Train them to fly around me to make me look all cool and .



Maybe Nadja will stop by...


----------



## Aeson

I could go for that.


----------



## Aeson

Artist Draws Absurd Comics For People With A Dark Sense Of Humor (47 New Pics)
					

C-Section Comics have been around for 11 years and have probably ironically touched any subject you can think of, from serious social issues to political satire or geeky pop culture strips.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Aeson

Do corporate communists seize the means of production from themselves?


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Scheduled my first Fauci Ouchie for tomorrow. *



*tomorrow being Saturday.


----------



## Aeson

I have been playing  Scrabble on my phone against the AI. I'm not the best so I don't want to try against real people. In one game the AI played the word labia which made me giggle. Ricin had me worried. Its biggest play was initiate. I scored big with pox.

I want to know why my phone corrected pox to police. While I do agree the police are a pox upon society, I didn't think my phone felt that way. lol


----------



## Aeson

Shot recieved. 

I teased my friend who's already been vaccinated. I said I don't need it because I'm already one of THEM. I'm already a Gawd hating radical liberal. No need for the shot to convert me. She told me to shut up. lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack will be holding a funeral for his wallet tomorrow... EvilBuy is hitting us hard this weekend. 

Too many things that only rarely ever show up on EvilBuy (and almost never at anything approaching sane prices) are showing up at mostly reasonable starting bids. And Jack got "lucky", in that a number of things for which he entered the lowest possible bid turned out to not get any other bidders before the auctions ended.
 Fortunately, a number of the miniature lots that Jack also picked up contain figures that Jack can trade back in elsewhere to partially offset what he paid for them...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Flashback to the discussion about the passage of time:


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Jack will be holding a funeral for his wallet tomorrow... EvilBuy is hitting us hard this weekend.
> 
> Too many things that only rarely ever show up on EvilBuy (and almost never at anything approaching sane prices) are showing up at mostly reasonable starting bids. And Jack got "lucky", in that a number of things for which he entered the lowest possible bid turned out to not get any other bidders before the auctions ended.
> Fortunately, a number of the miniature lots that Jack also picked up contain figures that Jack can trade back in elsewhere to partially offset what he paid for them...



Why is Jack talking about Jack in Jackrd person?


----------



## Aeson

This one doesn't look like your typical female country singer. Going on first impression I thought she's gay. Country music radio has not been friendly to openly gay singers. When Ty Herndon came out they stopped playing his music. Gay or not he's one my favorite singers.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Scheduled my first Fauci Ouchie for tomorrow. *
> 
> 
> 
> *tomorrow being Saturday.



So far no apparent side effects. Not even a sore arm. If I press on the injection site I feel something. Hopefully nothing else will happen. My second shot is in 3 weeks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> This one doesn't look like your typical female country singer. Going on first impression I thought she's gay. Country music radio has not been friendly to openly gay singers. When Ty Herndon came out they stopped playing his music. Gay or not he's one my favorite singers.



k.d. lang was not warmly embraced, no.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> k.d. lang was not warmly embraced, no.



I believe she had her struggles also. I don't recall hearing her music on local radio much. Nationally was different. Sadly, while moving away from their more traditional sound, country music fans, more conservative than ever. I think k. d. lang would have just as hard of a time even now.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Why is Jack talking about Jack in Jackrd person?




 I'm not Jack, I'm Mad.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm not Jack, I'm Mad.



Why is Mad talking about Jack behind his back?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Just put on the summer-tires on the car last Friday. Today it is snowing.


----------



## Aeson

My first attempt at roasting a chicken. After throwing insults and slurs at it I tried the oven. The oven roasted it better than I did. I guess it's a better comedian. 






You can't tell the onions from the potatoes. 

I have dressing in the oven. My first attempt at making dressing also. Next will be the giblet gravy.


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> Just put on the summer-tires on the car last Friday. Today it is snowing.



I was planning on doing that tomorrow. Might have to wait another week...


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Why is Mad talking about Jack behind his back?




Actually, the whole third-person thing started as an occasional oblique Fight Club reference (i.e., "I am Jack's bleeding wallet") on the Reaper forum and eventually the "I'm not Jack, I'm Mad" joke... Then a number of years ago I was travelling to the local Ren Faire with one of the members of my local painting group when I made a reference to my hat (the same one from my avatar), and the lady in question (_despite having known me for six months_) said, somewhat surprised, "Oh... you're wearing a hat..." 
Somehow, having never seen me without the hat, she had never actually processed the idea that I was wearing one, lol.
Which generated the line in my Reaper forum signature, "Oh, not _you_... We named the _hat_ Jack. "


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> You can't tell the onions from the potatoes.



Then they’re probably BOTH going to be tasty!


----------



## Aeson

Check the dressing out.




I sent the pic to my mom and she asked what the white stuff was. It's the onion. She said she normally cuts hers smaller. I think it turned out well though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m using green onions more and more as a supplement to or replacement for other onions in dishes these days.  Also as a garnish/topping.  They’re a little hassle to work with, but the herbal punch and oniony bite they bring are excellent.


----------



## Aeson

I like green onions also. I think it would have been good in the dressing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Scheduled my first Fauci Ouchie for tomorrow. *
> 
> 
> 
> *tomorrow being Saturday.



Lucky. Is hard to schedule, seems like. Every place around here already has all their appointments filled. Look online every like 1-2 days...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Lucky. Is hard to schedule, seems like. Every place around here already has all their appointments filled. Look online every like 1-2 days...



Georgia is dead last in people getting the shot. It's easier now. I went to Walgreens. If you haven't tried them look into it. The scheduling online was easy.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

My bad. I thought it was a drive thru.


----------



## Aeson

An arcade is opening in town. They're going to have old school arcade, pinball, and console games. A $15 entry fee is charged then you can play all you want. I think that's better than feeding quarters in the machines, as long as you can play enough to get your money's worth.


----------



## Aeson

I looked at my cooking today as a kind of proof of concept. I would not normally cook so much. I had the chicken and wanted to cook it. It kind of exploded from there with potatoes and onions. Then the dressing. With dressing you need giblet gravy. I also cooked broccoli to have something green. My mom had cooked the cornbread and peeled the potatoes before coming over. She helped me prep the chicken. I did everything else myself. She had to leave so she hasn't had a chance to try anything. She's coming back over Tuesday so she'll have some then. I'm taking some to my friend at work. Seems fair since she brought me food a couple of times.

 I wanted to see if I could cook a meal like this. It wasn't perfect. That wasn't the goal. The goal was to do it and not ruin it all. When I cut into the chicken and saw it cooked to the bone I almost cried. lol With chicken you worry about it cooking fully. I was worried the dressing would be soggy with all the broth I put in it. Turned out fine. The broccoli was the easy part. I've been cooking frozen broccoli for years. The gravy and dressing were firsts for me. I'm not as happy with the gravy. It's ok but I'll need my mom to try it to see where I might do better. I'm proud of how it turned out. I've bragged to anyone that would listen. My aunt wants to try it all. lol I even cleaned most of the dishes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I started learning how to cook at age 8...and I’m still learning stuff.  It’s a great skill to have, even if it’s only rudimentary.

Once you get more comfortable in the kitchen, you should start learning to cook your favorite dishes.  I don’t mean the stuff you get at your local Chinese place, etc., but the old family recipes.  Because the truth is, at some point in your life, you’re going to want those dishes and the people who made them your faves won’t be around. ( I mean that in terms of location as well as the obvious comment on mortality.)

I’ve experienced both.  My paternal grandmother wasn’t a great cook, but there are certain dishes she simply mastered.  Her pan fried chicken was aces, and she made a ham, potato and thyme soup that was sooooooo good.  She passed a few years ago, and nobody in the family knows how she cooked them.  I’ve come up with an approximation of the soup, but am utterly clueless as to her bird.  Her recipe and techniques are lost.

OTOH, one of my Mom’s cousins used to live nearby, and he was a damn good cook.  Had a restaurant in New Orleans at one point.  He was responsible for all the cajun boils (crab, shrimp or crawfish) we did.   He moved back to Louisiana a few years ago, but a cousin of mine took up the mantle.  After 3-4 attempts where he got the technique down and had me help him fine tune his seasoning, he had it mastered.  For about a year, every Saturday or so, he did a pot.

Then HE moved back to Louisiana.

I don’t have the equipment to do such things.  Not at that scale, at least.  So I have to rely on the local creole joints if I want _that _taste of home.


----------



## Aeson

That was the point. I know my mom won't be around too much longer. She's known for her dressing and potato salad. I'm pretty good with meatloaf and spaghetti. I used to cook more often. I found myself is situations where it wasn't so easy to do. I'm working my way back to.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I started learning how to cook at age 8...and I’m still learning stuff.  It’s a great skill to have, even if it’s only rudimentary.



This is so much the truth. My dad taught me to cook when I was a kid, and I’ve already started teaching my 4yo. So far he’s absolutely thrilled when he gets to pour something I’ve premeasured into a pot, or add a bouillon cube etc.


----------



## Aeson

It's funny how my sister and I divided our parents traits. She cooks more often than I do but I'm better at it. When it comes to seasoning she believes the more the merrier. Also a lot of her stuff tends to come out burnt. She forgets about it. I got my mom's cooking skills and empathy. She got my dad's politics. I think I'm coming out ahead.


----------



## Aeson

I have been driving by this coffee shop every night I work. I had no idea they have a mission. They employee those with special needs. A number of them have Downs syndrome. I think it's really cool. Now I feel like buying from them. 



			https://rise-coffeetea.com/


----------



## trappedslider

what he's supposed to look like 



Spoiler










 how the following happened I have no idea and don't care either it's too funny to change 



Spoiler










 for added luls here's what he sounds like


----------



## Aeson

That's as bad as Bane in The Dark Knight Rises. Doesn't match at all. Maybe he should sound more like B.O.B.


The Black Hole. One of the best scifi movies ever.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wouldn’t rate it that highly, but it was definitely special.  Good musical score, too.


----------



## Aeson

I pull up to one of the gas stations I deliver to and see someone doing the pee pee dance in front of the news rack. I go in and see it a woman. She has her hand in a chip bag while doing her little dance. I couldn't understand anything she said.
I talked to the manager. She had said she was released from jail and got someone to drop her off there. The police had talked her because she had gone outside and into the street. They said they couldn't do anything so they left her at the gas station. She'd been hanging out there since at least 9:30 pm, about 6 hours. 

I hate that the police have nowhere to take someone like her. I would have taken her to help me with my routes to get her away from the gas station. But in the end I can't do anything to help either. My heart aches for her.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know what the young lady's situation was. The manager thought that she was just another tweaker. I believe if she was on drugs the police probably would have taken her in. Where I live they don't believe in decriminalizing anything. I wonder if she was having a mental health problem.Regardless of what her problem was, no one had the capacity to help. The police either didn't want to or couldn't. My money's on didn't want to. Having a social worker or mental health expert they can call on 24/7 could go a long way to help in these situations. I said something in the previous post about taking her with me because something the manager had said. He said she had tried to help them in the store. He gestured toward the icecream toppings bar and she had arranged it for them. My thought after the fact was maybe I could have given her something to focus her mind on for a time and get her away from the store. In a couple of hours it would have been very busy and chaotic. That probably wouldn't have helped her mental state. But in reality what could I have done after my route was over? IF she had somewhere to go she should have been dropped of there and not a gas station. I couldn't bring her home. I know of only one shelter and I don't know if I could have dropped her off there at 6am. It's shameful how the mentally ill and/or drug addicts are treated. I don't know what I could have done. In the end leaving her there was the only real option. Can I ask how she might have been treated in this situation in Sweden or Finland?


Sorry, but clearly this has struck me. I needed to share. It's probably a tl;dr but I hope not.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I don't know what the young lady's situation was. The manager thought that she was just another tweaker. I believe if she was on drugs the police probably would have taken her in. Where I live they don't believe in decriminalizing anything. I wonder if she was having a mental health problem.Regardless of what her problem was, no one had the capacity to help. The police either didn't want to or couldn't. My money's on didn't want to. Having a social worker or mental health expert they can call on 24/7 could go a long way to help in these situations. I said something in the previous post about taking her with me because something the manager had said. He said she had tried to help them in the store. He gestured toward the icecream toppings bar and she had arranged it for them. My thought after the fact was maybe I could have given her something to focus her mind on for a time and get her away from the store. In a couple of hours it would have been very busy and chaotic. That probably wouldn't have helped her mental state. But in reality what could I have done after my route was over? IF she had somewhere to go she should have been dropped of there and not a gas station. I couldn't bring her home. I know of only one shelter and I don't know if I could have dropped her off there at 6am. It's shameful how the mentally ill and/or drug addicts are treated. I don't know what I could have done. In the end leaving her there was the only real option. Can I ask how she might have been treated in this situation in Sweden or Finland?
> 
> 
> Sorry, but clearly this has struck me. I needed to share. It's probably a tl;dr but I hope not.



Not sure. I belive that if she was considered to be a danger to herself or others then the police would pick her up and take her to the "psych-department" at the hospital for an evaluation. One of the guys in my gaming group is a psychologist, so he sees his fair share of people with mental problems. If on drugs, then either a trip to the hospital or a holding cell down at the police. 

She might have been pointed to a shelter, but again no idea. I know there are supposed to be some, but I have absolutely no idea where they are. 

Most likely scenario though, if it was a place with private security, they would ask her to leave the premises, and thus becoming someone elses problem.


----------



## Aeson

Is homelessness a big problem there like it is here? You mentioned shelters but not sure where to find one. Sounds like for the most part the situation would be handled the same.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Is homelessness a big problem there like it is here? You mentioned shelters but not sure where to find one. Sounds like for the most part the situation would be handled the same.



There are a number of homeless yes. No idea how large of a problem it is.


----------



## Aeson

I was surprised to hear even Tokyo has homeless. For some reason I expected the more socially advanced countries like Sweden and Japan to have the homeless sorted out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I was surprised to hear even Tokyo has homeless. For some reason I expected the more socially advanced countries like Sweden and Japan to have the homeless sorted out.



All major cities have homeless people.  It’s just a question of how many.  As I recall, the Northern European socialist democracies essentially provided government housing to most of theirs, but there’s still some who refuse the service (for a variety of reasons).


----------



## Aeson

Supposedly we have enough vacant homes to house all the homeless in the country. Imagine the difference that could make if people were willing to do it. Even if developers gave just 10% of new construction it would do wonders. But with the "boot strap" mentality and "not in my backyard" it'll never go over with the populace. There's no incentive for the developer either. Le sigh


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Supposedly we have enough vacant homes to house all the homeless in the country. Imagine the difference that could make if people were willing to do it. Even if developers gave just 10% of new construction it would do wonders. But with the "boot strap" mentality and "not in my backyard" it'll never go over with the populace. There's no incentive for the developer either. Le sigh



In the outskirts of downtown Dallas, not far from where I live, there is a building that has been empty and fenced off for more than a decade.  Before that happened, it had operated as a hotel for two different hotel chains.

By use of either eminent domain or simply buying the property, Dallas would have access to a few hundred lockable rooms with bathrooms attached, plus facilities for on-site management, dining, event hosting, and excercise, on a city bus route just minutes from one of the airports and downtown proper.

Spain has an entire abandoned city with a now-silent airport. 
*Ciudad Valdeluz* is a suburb of Madrid, Spain. It was meant to be city of 30,000, but only 1,000 people took up residence there after construction halted in 2008 with 75% of the city unfinished due to the economic downturn.  The few residents still there are being served by a supermarket, a corner shop and a medical center open twice a week. A security patrol watches over the deserted streets and the empty buildings.  Not only could Spain help their own homeless issues, it could also be part of their solution for dealing with international refugees.

Japan is experiencing negative population growth, and has villages in that are in danger of becoming ghost towns.  Same thing in Italy.

Thing is, “N.I.M.B.Y.” is a real force in decision making, and creative solutions and the power to implement them rarely go hand in hand,  Ditto political willpower.  

And it’s rare that people accept the answer that doing things a new way will be cheaper to the question “how will we pay for it?”  Even when you can show them the numbers on a spreadsheet.


----------



## Aeson

I have this bug bite on my leg. At first I thought it was a mosquito. It blistered. I scratched my leg and felt wetness. At first I thought it was blood. My mom said she thought it's a fire ant bite. I'm afraid it a spider bite. If it was a fire ant bite I should have felt it. After the blister popped I put antibacterial cream on it and a bandaid. I'm going to keep a closer eye on it.


Spoiler:  eww










It happened last Thursday as best I can tell. That was the day my mom and I were working in the yard. I don't believe it's infected. No warm feeling and the redness is in just a small area.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Not according to flat earthers.


----------



## Aeson

I DID IT!!!! I replaced two different light bulbs in my car. One map light and a turn signal. One of the turn signal bulbs broke when the wind blew it off the front of the car. I'm glad I had 2.

I'm becoming a real DIYer. For the longest time my dad was the fixer. After he got sick he couldn't anymore. I started going to my brother in law. He's getting to a point where he's less willing to help out with things. I'm having to figure out how to do some things myself. Luckily my car makes it easy to change the front bulbs at least. The rear lights are another story.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't been able to find spinach or lettuce. Got some cabbage and red cabbage. Gonna give chocolate mint a try. It has a slight chocolatey smell.
Chocolate mint is one on floor.


----------



## Aeson

In 12 short years the original Superman will be public domain. In 12 short years an endless parade of original Superman movies will begin, much like Dracula, Robin Hood, and King Arthur. I for one, welcome our  new ubermensch overlord.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> In 12 short years the original Superman will be public domain. In 12 short years an endless parade of original Superman movies will begin, much like Dracula, Robin Hood, and King Arthur. I for one, welcome our  new ubermensch overlord.



In 12 short years copyright law will change.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> In 12 short years copyright law will change.



Why do you say that?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Why do you say that?



It's happened every time Mickey mouse was about to enter public domain, i expect no less with superman.
this goes in more detail 








						Mickey Mouse will be public domain soon—here’s what that means
					

The Internet stopped another copyright extension without firing a shot.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Aeson

The same bit about Superman I heard also mentioned what you said about Mickey Mouse. They didn't go into much detail because the story was actually about the death of Superman and not public domain. I just thought it was interesting, the original super strong bullet proof Superman might be open to everyone soon. The flying and heat vision will not be available until later. We could possibly watch, as the years pass, Superman morph into his current form.


----------



## Aeson

I hate repeating myself, but I'll say it again for those in the back. Mass shooters need to start with themselves first. It'll save so much.


----------



## Aeson

A woman I work with drives a Ford Ranger similar to one my dad drove for many years. It's funny how sounds bring back memories. I still remember hearing his truck when he was close to home after work. The engine sound is exactly the same.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Those were big sellers for Ford.  One of my longtime friends had one.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah over the years my dad had 3 or 4 different model year versions. It's the only type he owned more than one of. My Nissan Altima was the only vehicle I've had I said I would buy again. Before the Altima I had a Taurus, another big seller for Ford. I had both of those cars after they reached 7 years. That's when I started formulating my hypothesis that cars are built to last 7 years then systematically start to fall apart. My 01 Taurus I bought in 03 started going to hell in 07. I finally gave up on it in 2010, bought an 07 Altima. By 2014 it started going to Hell. Sold it to Carmax (same one I bought it from) in 2016. The 2013 Sante Fe I'm driving now is running by shear will power at this point.


----------



## Aeson

When I saw the thumbnail I thought Ray's about to get canceled. His guest looks like a caricature.


----------



## Aeson

Hairy and The Child have new digs. *





*new to me


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shoji got some jokes!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Shoji got some jokes!



And can rock the fiddle.


----------



## Blackrat

What the?! You guys speaking in some code, or did both of you have a stroke?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What the?! You guys speaking in some code, or did both of you have a stroke?



Apple sauce burn my feet.


----------



## Aeson

I made some tea from the mint plant I have. It had a nice minty taste at the time of drinking. There's an after taste that is less than nice. I took the leaves out of the cup before drinking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I made some tea from the mint plant I have. It had a nice minty taste at the time of drinking. There's an after taste that is less than nice. I took the leaves out of the cup before drinking.



I don’t work with mint much, but it may be one of those leaves where you REALLY need to time it’s removal.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t work with mint much, but it may be one of those leaves where you REALLY need to time it’s removal.



That's possible. I did put a few small younger leaves in. That could have effected the taste.


----------



## Aeson

As a  fractional stockholder in Amazon, at their annual stockholder meeting, I get a chance to actually say "No" to Jeff Bezos.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> What the?! You guys speaking in some code, or did both of you have a stroke?



Just commenting on the video he posted...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just commenting on the video he posted...



Perhaps he's commenting on our comments. A disagreement without actually saying he disagrees. In other words, he think we crazy.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> he think we crazy.



we're all mad here


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> we're all mad here



Summoning Mad_Jack?


----------



## Aeson

I made an attempt to watch Guy Ritchie's King Arthur. It's dreadful. The dialog and editing are awful. I liked the music but that's not enough to keep watching.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just commenting on the video he posted...



Huh, my phone refused to display the video yesterday. Also the picture in the following post. So to me it looked like a bunch of really random posts


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Summoning Mad_Jack?



“But I don't want to go among mad people," Alice remarked. 
"Oh, you can't help that," said the Cat: "_we_'_re all mad here_. I'm mad. You're mad."


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> “But I don't want to go among mad people," Alice remarked.
> "Oh, you can't help that," said the Cat: "_we_'_re all mad here_. I'm mad. You're mad."



Say it one more time and he should appear.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Say it one more time and he should appear.


----------



## Aeson

My grandparents had 2 mirrors facing each other in the bathroom. I loved playing with Infinite mes in the mirrors.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Set the mirrors up and just start namin the beings off- Bloody Mary, Beetlejuice, Candyman, etc.

Do it enough times- which may require some decent survival skills- and others not even connected to such legends may even shoe up just to see what the hell is going on.

Freddy Kruger:  Wow, woud ya look at that?  This is more fun than anything I’ve come up with in years!

Pinhead:  It is...impressive.

FK: Better than your stupid boxes, for DAMN sure!

P: No it...._sigh_...yes, you’re probably right,

Guys from Cabin In The Woods betting board: “Who had infinite recursive summonings?”


----------



## Aeson

Your browser is not able to display this video.




This is what's been playing on this HD radio station.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Space Cicadas!


----------



## Aeson

I tried baking oatmeal raisin cookies. This is what I got.





I didn't follow the recipe exactly. For one, I mixed the flour and sugar, not the sugar and butter. I couldn't get the oats and dried fruit to mix with the dough correctly. I figure it's because I messed up the dough. I used raisins, cranberries, and cherries. I had a dried fruit mix I wanted to use in cookies. This pan looks better than the other pan. I ate one to try. It tastes good but I think it could have been better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I tried baking oatmeal raisin cookies. This is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 135778
> I didn't follow the recipe exactly. For one, I mixed the flour and sugar, not the sugar and butter. I couldn't get the oats and dried fruit to mix with the dough correctly. I figure it's because I messed up the dough. I used raisins, cranberries, and cherries. I had a dried fruit mix I wanted to use in cookies. This pan looks better than the other pan. I ate one to try. It tastes good but I think it could have been better.



Looks like you may have crowded them a bit.  Still, they look decent.  

You might also try cutting them into rectangles or squares- they look like they’d have the firmness to retain that kind of shape.  Actually...if that works...

Squares or rectangles with a little less batter would make for a thinner, crispier finished product, which you could then stack in layers with your favorite fruit preserves.  That could kick serious ass!


----------



## Aeson

They're crowded because I tried making them bigger to get more of the oats in them. It didn't mix well. The recipe says it makes 24. I ended up with 15. The other pan has bigger more smooshed cookies. One other thing I did was use maple flavored syrup instead of honey. Next time I try this I'll follow the instructions better. I think I might do 2 tsps of cinnamon instead of 1. Baking has never been my strength. Have to follow to recipe or it goes to hell.

I like your idea. Another option for those not a fan of fruit preserves. Icecream. Serve warm in a bowl with icecream on top.

If I make them too crispy, they may be too hard for my mom to eat. She's missing her bottom dentures. She can't eat hard stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Space Cicadas!



I am again perplexed as to what you are talking about, but Golden Cicada From Outer Space sounds very ominous...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> They're crowded because I tried making them bigger to get more of the oats in them. It didn't mix well. The recipe says it makes 24. I ended up with 15. The other pan has bigger more smooshed cookies. One other thing I did was use maple flavored syrup instead of honey. Next time I try this I'll follow the instructions better. I think I might do 2 tsps of cinnamon instead of 1. Baking has never been my strength. Have to follow to recipe or it goes to hell.
> 
> I like your idea. Another option for those not a fan of fruit preserves. Icecream. Serve warm in a bowl with icecream on top.
> 
> If I make them too crispy, they may be too hard for my mom to eat. She's missing her bottom dentures. She can't eat hard stuff.



...or crumbled on top of your scoops.  I’ve done that before- it's a winner.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I am again perplexed as to what you are talking about, but Golden Cicada From Outer Space sounds very ominous...



Post #12979, this thead.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Post #12979, this thead.



Should be no copyright issues with that. lol


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, my phone just seems to ignore videos 3/4 of the time...


----------



## Aeson

I didn't think about it until my mom mentioned granola. I asked her to pick up some yogurt to eat with the cookies. She brought up having granola at home. I said the cookies might be more like granola than cookies.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Say it one more time and he should appear.




 Hang on, I'm in the middle of putting my Caterpillar costume on...


----------



## Aeson

Go away! We didn't summon you yet! Wait for your cue.!


----------



## Aeson

The temperature Wednesday night should be down around 37. My mom says I need to cover my plants. Suppose it's good they're all in pots. Would moving them onto the porch be enough?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How enclosed is your porch?  How cold does it get?


----------



## Aeson

It's open on 3 sides. It's probably just as cold as the yard. I thought since frost is cold dew, protecting from that would be enough. Is it the cold air that is the problem? I always thought plants were covered only if it were freezing or below.


----------



## trappedslider

And I'm free, free fallin' Yeah I'm free, free fallin'


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, the ground radiates _some_ heat, so that may be part of the equation when covering plants.  In a hard freeze, it could actually freeze the water IN the plant, just like it does with pipes.  We lost 15+ shrubs to that freak cold snap.

But I think if they’re not exposed to precipitation and it only hits 37, they might do find on the porch.  Question is, then, can you afford the gamble?  

If not, cover them or get them inside fo the night.


----------



## Aeson

The  monetary investment in the actual plants is not that high. Even the time invested at this moment isn't that high. What would be the greatest loss is the grow time. If the plants needed replacement then you're probably starting over. I'm thinking it might be ok if it's just the one night.

I was just thinking often a front that brings that drastic change in temperature also has rain. The high today is 76. Tomorrow 56. Or is it only a warm front coming in to cold brings rain?


----------



## Aeson

My niece was over the other day. She was looking closely at my chess set. The one I shared a picture of awhile back.

Niece: I like this set. It's really cool
Me: Your mother got it for me.
Niece: She did something right for once.
Me:


----------



## Aeson

Around here on flag poles the ubiquitous American flag is there. You'll almost always see a combination of the following; Confederate battle flag, Don't Tread On Me, Trump. I saw a new one, a mask with red circle and line through it. Someone spent a lot of money on this huge flag.

 Just put the damn mask on.


----------



## Aeson

It's 4:20 on 4/20. Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## megamania

Can't.  I can't drive anymore to smoke my tires


----------



## Aeson

Another cute exchange. I took my friend a couple of the cookies. This is the first time she asked more. She shared with her younger son.

Her son: Mom, where did you get these? 
Friend: Aeson made them.
Son: Is Aeson a Baker?
Friend: He is now.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I'll hide behind this horse maybe no one will notice.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if this is a good thing or not, but the sample recipe for New England Damned Chowder is a hoot. 






						The Necronomnomnom: Recipes and Rites from the Lore of H. P. Lovecraft: Slater, Mike, Red Duke Games, LLC: 9781682684382: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Necronomnomnom: Recipes and Rites from the Lore of H. P. Lovecraft [Slater, Mike, Red Duke Games, LLC] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Necronomnomnom: Recipes and Rites from the Lore of H. P. Lovecraft



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Aeson

And I took my friend a couple more cookies. I know almost nothing about woman. I do know this; if a woman wants your cookies, you give her your cookies.


----------



## Blackrat

The way to a woman’s heart goes through her ribcage...

See, I know a thing or two about women!


----------



## Blackrat

But sure enough, I’ve won at least three hearts by cooking...


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone else excited about the upcoming Stargate RPG? I’ve been plotting an episodic campaign in preparation. Well, truth be told, I wrote the big picture of the campaign back when the AEG Stargate came out, but now I have a group waiting on the new game, so I figured I’ll finish it finally.


----------



## Aeson

I saw the Modern 5E Kickstarter ad. That one's got me a little excited. I have a couple of the older Stargate RPG books. Not sure I'm going to try for the new one.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Anyone else excited about the upcoming Stargate RPG? I’ve been plotting an episodic campaign in preparation. Well, truth be told, I wrote the big picture of the campaign back when the AEG Stargate came out, but now I have a group waiting on the new game, so I figured I’ll finish it finally.



What's the base mechanic? d6/d20 or something else?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I don't know if this is a good thing or not, but the sample recipe for New England Damned Chowder is a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Necronomnomnom: Recipes and Rites from the Lore of H. P. Lovecraft: Slater, Mike, Red Duke Games, LLC: 9781682684382: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> The Necronomnomnom: Recipes and Rites from the Lore of H. P. Lovecraft [Slater, Mike, Red Duke Games, LLC] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Necronomnomnom: Recipes and Rites from the Lore of H. P. Lovecraft
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



How much you wanna bet there are no recipes for octopus in it?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How much you wanna bet there are no recipes for octopus in it?



At least one of the reviews is hilarious. 

"The food at the children, and we still don't know where the dog is."


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Modern 5E Kickstarter



Ultramodern5, a 5E universal sci-fi sourcebook 
is this the one?


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> What's the base mechanic? d6/d20 or something else?



It’s a 5e derivative. I have the beta rules and already preordered the book. The character creation/leveling has their own mechanics but otherwise it is pretty compatible.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Ultramodern5, a 5E universal sci-fi sourcebook
> is this the one?



This one. 








						Juxtagames
					






					shop.juxtagames.com


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juxtagames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.juxtagames.com



Thanks, i'd like to know more on how they did the wealth rules, because in the D20 Modern released back in '04 from WotC you could easily break it.


----------



## Aeson

This is third time I've gotten a package from a place I didn't order from. The first one the lady never picked up. The second one she came the next day. Both times it was shoes. This time the box is from Big Apple Collectables. I don't know what's in it but I hope she doesn't come for it. Whatever's in it I might like it. On the other hand, she's cute, I kinda hope she comes back so I can see her again. I'm trying to think of how I can use this as a way to ask her out.

"I'm starting to think you're doing this just to see me." Wink wink nudge nudge.
"Leave me your number. Next time something comes I can let you know. We can meet for coffee and I can give you the box."


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Thanks, i'd like to know more on how they did the wealth rules, because in the D20 Modern released back in '04 from WotC you could easily break it.



The wealth system did seem odd. 
I liked the talent tree options of D20 Modern. This one, at least superficially, looks like the old version. With Larry Elmore doing the cover it probably won't look like the old one.


----------



## Aeson

Pulled over again. This time for tag light out. When I told my mom I was pulled over she asked which light was out.


----------



## Aeson

Not a good sign when you open the box and see this. 




Inside the case.








I'm not even sure about the rest of the product. It's enough to give a poor review with just this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not sure what I’m looking at.  I see peeling protective plastic in the first one, but...
???


----------



## Aeson

It's a barbecue tool kit. You're right about the first one. The second one is where the lining had been torn. The last is the grill liner in plastic that has holes in it. Maybe I'm being critical. The logo under the plastic on the front appears to be scratched. All the damage could be just from transport, but it looks used. If it's used they should have clarified that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Contact them to see what they say.  Talk is cheap.  Won’t take much time.


----------



## trappedslider

i've been watching To Catch a Smuggler and my first thought was drugs in some form lol


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> i've been watching To Catch a Smuggler and my first thought was drugs in some form lol



There’s a story about a finnish smuggler from the ’70s or so. I doubt it is true but it is a good story.

Every monday this finnish man cycles to the Soviet border with a backpack full of sand. He tells the border guard that he is a smuggler and they search him, but carrying sand is not illegal so they let him pass. Next day he walks back to Finland with his backpack full of sand. This goes on for a decade and he becomes friends with guards, but they never catch him carrying anything but sand, despite him telling them every time that he is a smuggler. The man gets old and after his last visit he tells the border guards that he will retire now and never intends to return. As he crosses the border the Soviet guard shouts after him to finally tell him what it is that he has smuggled all these years. The man shouts back: ”Bicycles!”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> There’s a story about a finnish smuggler from the ’70s or so. I doubt it is true but it is a good story.
> 
> Every monday this finnish man cycles to the Soviet border with a backpack full of sand. He tells the border guard that he is a smuggler and they search him, but carrying sand is not illegal so they let him pass. Next day he walks back to Finland with his backpack full of sand. This goes on for a decade and he becomes friends with guards, but they never catch him carrying anything but sand, despite him telling them every time that he is a smuggler. The man gets old and after his last visit he tells the border guards that he will retire now and never intends to return. As he crosses the border the Soviet guard shouts after him to finally tell him what it is that he has smuggled all these years. The man shouts back: ”Bicycles!”



I heard a similar one, but the punchline was “Briefcases!”


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> There’s a story about a finnish smuggler from the ’70s or so. I doubt it is true but it is a good story.
> 
> Every monday this finnish man cycles to the Soviet border with a backpack full of sand. He tells the border guard that he is a smuggler and they search him, but carrying sand is not illegal so they let him pass. Next day he walks back to Finland with his backpack full of sand. This goes on for a decade and he becomes friends with guards, but they never catch him carrying anything but sand, despite him telling them every time that he is a smuggler. The man gets old and after his last visit he tells the border guards that he will retire now and never intends to return. As he crosses the border the Soviet guard shouts after him to finally tell him what it is that he has smuggled all these years. The man shouts back: ”Bicycles!”



I was riveted from the beginning. The story was so tense. I never saw the twist coming. I did pick up on the walking back but thought it was a red herring. Nice way to subvert expectations. I cant wait for the follow up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I see chicken marinade recipes that use vinegar. I don't have vinegar. I do have dill pickle juice. Could I use it? I'm trying to come up with a marinade using things I have at home already. I have 
Vegetable oil
Dill pickle juice
Salt
Pepper
Minced garlic
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Some mixed seasoning containers (Mexican,  Italian, Mediterranean)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I see chicken marinade recipes that use vinegar. I don't have vinegar. I do have dill pickle juice. Could I use it? I'm trying to come up with a marinade using things I have at home already. I have
> Vegetable oil
> Dill pickle juice
> Salt
> Pepper
> Minced garlic
> Garlic powder
> Onion powder
> Some mixed seasoning containers (Mexican,  Italian, Mediterranean)



Dill pickle juice- actually all pickling solutions- contain 5%+ vinegar.  The one problem you’ll have to deal with is the strong flavors BESIDES the vinegar that make it dill pickle juice.  But you might be able to make it work, anyway.  All of those seasonings you listed should be good- they show up in a lot of marinades.

Do a search for a dill pickle marinade would probably get some hits.*

OTOH, I have DEFINITELY seen (but not used) marinades based on Italian dressings.  Something to consider.


* Edit : did a Google search for “dill pickle marinated chicken” and got lots of results.  In fact, Chick-Fil-A supposedly does a 30-minute pickle juice bath for their chicken.


----------



## Aeson

My grandfather had a marinade he used which combined BBQ sauce and Italian dressing. I might have some Italian dressing. No BBQ sauce though.

I started doing a search as suggested. Dill sauce for salmon came up. Salmon is also going on the grill. I wasn't planning a complicated marinade for it, just a little oil and light seasoning. But this dill sauce has me intrigued.


----------



## Aeson

And it goes up to 5x. A lot of these types don't go past 3x. Maybe these people know their audience?









						Guess I'll Just Die
					

* JUST RELEASED * Limited Time OnlyThis item is NOT available in stores.Guaranteed safe checkout:PAYPAL | VISA | MASTERCARDClick BUY IT NOW To Order Yours! (Printed, Made, And Shipped From The USA)




					forgegamer.com


----------



## Aeson

Video game movies tend to blow chunks. The original Mortal Kombat being basically the lone exception. I may be the only person that liked Wing Commander. The new Mortal Kombat has nailed it.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Video game movies tend to blow chunks. The original Mortal Kombat being basically the lone exception. I may be the only person that liked Wing Commander. The new Mortal Kombat has nailed it.



I liked the original Mortal Kombat. The sequel was ok.  Will definitively try to watch the new one. What little I have seen from it looks awesome. The new title-melody though, cannot hold a candle to the orignal. That weak sauce dub-step lacks the oumph of the orignal techno-version.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> I liked the original Mortal Kombat. The sequel was ok.  Will definitively try to watch the new one. What little I have seen from it looks awesome. The new title-melody though, cannot hold a candle to the orignal. That weak sauce dub-step lacks the oumph of the orignal techno-version.



I agree. My biggest complaint, is Raiden. While he may not be Japanese or even a good actor, Christopher Lambert at least gave him some life. This Raiden is so blank and with his accent no too easy to listen to.


----------



## Aeson

For my chicken marinade, I think I'm going to use my Mexican seasoning. I had microwave popcorn with the seasoning on it during Mortal Kombat. There is a hint of lime in it. I think it'll go great on the chicken or the fish. I plan to season them differently to have a varied taste.


----------



## Aeson

Thursday night I saw several people camped outside of a Target store. Was there a big release Friday? I really haven't kept up with video games of late.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Color me clueless.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *EDIT*
> OTOH, I have DEFINITELY seen (but not used) marinades based on Italian dressings.  Something to consider.
> 
> 
> * Edit : did a Google search for “dill pickle marinated chicken” and got lots of results.  In fact, Chick-Fil-A supposedly does a 30-minute pickle juice bath for their chicken.



hi all, long time no see.

as for the Italian dressing, make sure there is  no high fructose corn syrup in it as it  leaves a thick bad tasting goo on your food when you cook it.


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back. It's good to see you. I feared you fell to the 'rona.


----------



## Blackrat

Never managed to restore the old account Scotty? I remember you had trouble with it,


----------



## trappedslider

hi old new scott lol


----------



## Aeson

I give the pickle juice bath a . The chicken had a nice pickle flavor.


----------



## Aeson

I put one of these together this weekend. It was mostly put together in the box. I had to put the legs, shelves, casters, and towel rack on. I'm glad I didn't have to install the drawers.  I needed more storage and counter space in the kitchen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I give the pickle juice bath a . The chicken had a nice pickle flavor.



What else did you season with?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

how has every one been doing?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


> hi old new scott lol



howdy!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> Never managed to restore the old account Scotty? I remember you had trouble with it,



no, I am afraid not. Starting from scratch was the best course of action. I just moved to a much nicer place and pictures will be coming as soon as I find my nikon.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What else did you season with?



The Mexican seasoning I mentioned. I think I should have used more. The dill is the strongest flavor. In the end it still tastes good. Wasn't dry and stayed tender. 

The fish is good also. Not a lot of seasoning on it. Both have a smokey taste but it comes out more in the fish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> how has every one been doing?



Doing well enough.  Everyone in the house is vaccinated.

The only problem we’re really having is that a bunch of stuff we’ve needed to repair or replace for some time has gotten to the point that we have to actually take action.

IOW, 2020 reduced houshold income, 2021 is raising household expenses.

But to be honest, it’s really just a matter of having everything hit at the same time, which means money is tight.  But that’s a temporary issue, and one we’ll weather.  A lot of people would KILL to trade our problems for theirs,


----------



## Aeson

First world problems, amiright?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I had to move. rent is almost twice what I was paying.


----------



## Aeson

The higher rent due to upgrading or the rental market, both? I want to try to buy in the near future. Existing home prices are skyrocketing. One of the main factors is investors buying up inventory. They then charge insane prices because they know they can.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And apparently, his brother is _also_ a rocket scientist or some such.


----------



## Aeson

I have to call BS on this only because they refer to Jack Black as a comedy genius. Clearly,  the one that wrote this is living in some bizarro alternate universe.


----------



## Aeson

I've been watching Shameless on Netflix. I'm at the end of season 2. Showtime just ended the show with 11 seasons. I've really enjoyed the show. Jody played by Zach McGowan has been a real stand out in my opinion. I normally see him as some tough guy in some scifi show. Jody has been a real change for him.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Someday my curiosity may well actually get me killed.

 Most likely in self-defense by my wallet, lol. 

Just rewatched the first season of _Copper_ (great show about an Irish police detective in NYC in 1864) and decided to see if they'd made a second one. Turns out there's not only a second season of _Copper_, but also a second season of _Underground_ (another great show,about escaped slaves, which I also own the first season of) _and_ I also discovered another show called _Timeless_ (about a woman and two men who are doing the saving-history-through-time-travel thing) that looks like it might be interesting...

At least I have the self-discipline to wait until I get paid on Thursday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Copper_ was a brilliant little show.

When I saw the first ads, I thought It might be based on Barbara Hambly’s Ben January novels because of the time and the black doctor character.  But _her _stories were set in New Orleans, and about 20 years earlier.

Still, it intrigued me, and watching it, I was NOT disappointed.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Someday my curiosity may well actually get me killed.
> 
> Most likely in self-defense by my wallet, lol.
> 
> Just rewatched the first season of _Copper_ (great show about an Irish police detective in NYC in 1864) and decided to see if they'd made a second one. Turns out there's not only a second season of _Copper_, but also a second season of _Underground_ (another great show,about escaped slaves, which I also own the first season of) _and_ I also discovered another show called _Timeless_ (about a woman and two men who are doing the saving-history-through-time-travel thing) that looks like it might be interesting...
> 
> At least I have the self-discipline to wait until I get paid on Thursday.



Timeless was okay and it didn't last very long, but I liked Travelers from Netflix more.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Timeless was okay and it didn't last very long, but I liked Travelers from Netflix more.



I haven't seen Timeless but I'll 1up Travelers for sure. I don't like how it ended. They did seem to hint at a chance for a return though.


----------



## Aeson

“Speaking of stupid,” he began. “America has to, get this, America has to stop eating meat, stop eating poultry and fish, seafood, eggs, dairy and animal-based fats. OK, got that? No burgers on July Fourth. No steaks on the barbecue. ... So get ready. You can throw back a plant-based beer with your grilled Brussels sprouts and wave your American flag.”

Ummmm. Say what? Are there non plant based beers? Is it still beer?


----------



## Blackrat

Well, most beer is done with yeast, which is technically not plant based, but a fungi... So depending on what is the actual point of that statement, it could make sense.


----------



## Aeson

As I understand, yeast is used for fermentation but the main ingredients are grains of various types, water, and hops.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I haven't seen Timeless but I'll 1up Travelers for sure. I don't like how it ended. They did seem to hint at a chance for a return though.



I was okay with how Travelers ended, but the one show whose ending was like "What?" for me was Man In the High Castle.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> View attachment 136171



That's a literal dropped call. Some cement guy dropped his phone and said "F that, you can have it"


----------



## Aeson

Zoom in for BABIES. 




They were walking across the street.  I said "Awww, I gotta get a picture" By the time I got close they were off the street. They stopped as if to pose. lol In reality probably waiting to see if I had treats for them. Watching them waddle across the street was so cute.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _Copper_ was a brilliant little show.
> 
> When I saw the first ads, I thought It might be based on Barbara Hambly’s Ben January novels because of the time and the black doctor character.  But _her _stories were set in New Orleans, and about 20 years earlier.
> 
> Still, it intrigued me, and watching it, I was NOT disappointed.




 Not only is that one of my favorite American time periods history-wise, but my father's family emigrated from Ireland to NYC (in the 1930's), so I have a particular interest in the history of the Irish in the city.


----------



## Mad_Jack

This is sort of how I feel after the day I've had. Many, many ruffled feathers, and much befrazzlement.


----------



## Blackrat

Ok guys and gals, I’m now going to teach you to speak finnish:


----------



## Aeson

I don't know what is about to come out, but you're cleaning it up.


----------



## Aeson

The potting and gardening soil we bought has a lot of filler. Sticks and such. I guess that's what we get for going with the cheaper stuff. Any gardeners have a preferred soil?


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I can qualify for a mortgage on my own. My mom is willing to cosign. We've talked about a quit claim deed to make sure I retain ownership if she passes. I'm sure I need that protection from my sister. I'm not sure if there is a better way. 

Ironically, I want to leave the house to her children when I pass. I plan to put all my assets in a trust for them, once I have those assets.  lol
It's my hope anything of value isn't just sold off and blown. The potential for generational wealth. Is it possible if they're in the position to add to it instead of taking? 

The likelihood that I'll have children is growing less likely every year, so I plan to pass things on to my niblings. Nibling is so much faster than saying niece and nephew.  lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In most states, a person leaving real property (unimproved land, land with buildings, etc.) can give it to a person as a “life estate”, which has most of the features of outright ownership, EXCEPT that when that gift recipient dies, ownership of the estate is automatically transferred to another.

So, in your situation, you could be given a life estate in the house by your mom, with your nieces & nephews as the next beneficiaries in line.  So when you die, it would automatically go to them, bypassing both YOUR estate and that of your sister.

Real estate transactions are definitely one where the best plan is ALWAYS to involve a *local* lawyer, at least for an initial consultation.  If nothing else, they can keep you from messing things up in an irrevocable fashion.


----------



## Aeson

Some advice; make sure Taco Bell is actually open when you place an order through their app. I placed an order at a Taco Bell Monday night. It should have been open but it was closed when I got there. You can cancel the order but it can take 10 days to get the money back. I think they should change it to wait until you pick up to charge you.

While I'm dispensing advice, buy Dogecoin before it's too late. YOLO & FOMO


----------



## Aeson

Waiting for second dose. for super powers.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Waiting for second dose. for super powers.



Free 5g wifi for the win!


----------



## Aeson

My sister got her first dose a couple days ago. I want to tease her. Tell her she'll start disliking the police, think Trump was wrong, feel a compulsion to buy Microsoft products.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Free 5g wifi for the win!



I hope I have a strong password. I don't want to be an open hot spot.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Waiting for second dose. for super powers.



One side effect is that you won't stop talking about the side effects


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> One side effect is that you won't stop talking about the side effects



It's like playing the lottery. You don't know what'll happen. It's just fun thinking of the possibilities.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> “Speaking of stupid,” he began. “America has to, get this, America has to stop eating meat, stop eating poultry and fish, seafood, eggs, dairy and animal-based fats. OK, got that? No burgers on July Fourth. No steaks on the barbecue. ... So get ready. You can throw back a plant-based beer with your grilled Brussels sprouts and wave your American flag.”
> 
> Ummmm. Say what? Are there non plant based beers? Is it still beer?



uh, who said this?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> Ok guys and gals, I’m now going to teach you to speak finnish:
> View attachment 136210



I am curious, now. I am sure youtube has what I need .. .. ..


----------



## Aeson

Larry Kudlow. Somehow word started spreading that the government was going to limit meat consumption. They even had a number, 4 lbs of red meat a year. I understand this is political. I'm more fascinated with how quickly misinformation is spread. 

I watched a quick YouTube video today talking about conspiracy theories that were true. One of the stories was how the government poisoned alcohol during prohibition. What happened was toxins were added to ethanol and methanol, other industrial alcohols, NOT drinking alcohol. Word went around that government was poisoning anyone that drank alcohol, many did get sick and die from drinking the ethanol and methanol. 
The 4 lbs of meat thing was in some documents unrelated to the proposed spending bill, yet it's being used to undermine it. It's so hard to get accurate information. News organizations disseminate misinformation so easily. A single word taken out of context could be blown out of proportion in a matter of hours, and be a focal point of months. How does one combat this?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ignore or fie the media.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> How does one combat this?



Crosscheck with multiple sources.

Consider sources’ biases and reliability.

Don‘t assume either political polarity has it 100% right.

Even check multiple sources within your preferred political alignment- if a big story breaks on the smaller outlets and the major outlets of the same alignment  AREN’T covering it, it’s probably NOT genuine.


----------



## Aeson

Have you seen the stuff on Sinclair media? They own a number of TV stations across the country. They would all read from the same script about topics.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, I’ve seen some of that.  Don’t care for it at all.

Oh yeah, I should have added “Check out the foreign press.”  Even though they may share some of the political biases as domestic media, their perspectives will nonetheless be different.  It will also tip you off as to the DNA of certain stories, like how certain OAN broadcasts had their origins in Kremlin-run RT & Sputnik...not the least bit surprising since one of OAN’s employees also works for Sputnik.


----------



## Aeson

Don't care for the stories about Sinclair or don't care for Sinclair? lol Not being pedantic, just seeking clarification.

I often listen to BBC radio in the car. You're right about different perspectives. I also subscribe to AJ+ on YouTube. It's Al Jazeera's channel or one of them. I used to think RT was reputable. So, yeah I try to go beyond the borders for news. I try to be careful when viewing news media backed by governments. Bias always creeps in. You just don't know if the bias is the company (Fox News) or the government (RT).
I was not aware of OAN's connection to Russia. 
I find that somewhat unnerving. 

If you can, listen to BBC World Service. Lawrence Pollard is one of the best. They're all top notch, but he has a sense of humor that works well. My local PBS station has it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BBC is one of my go-to news sources.  I occasionally catch AJ, but I’m more likely to look at stuff from Associated Press or Reuters,

As for Sinclair, my distaste is for how they homogenize their outlets.  At least with BBC, CNN, FOX, etc,, you KNOW the stories all come from one organization.  Sinclair’s practices make it look like a variety of independent journalists came to the (usually exact) same conclusions, and that’s a dangerous duplicity.  It not only a lie about themselves the’re perpetreating, it begs the question of the independence of other station’ news casting teams.

Edit: you might find this media bias chart useful
View attachment 1619947051223.jpeg


----------



## Aeson

I've heard of most of those except many on the bottom left. Where many fall on the graph isn't surprising.

And thank you for the clarification. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Aeson

Are the Warhammer 40k novels any good? I downloaded some as a bundle awhile back. There's a new bundle that's about to end. If the books are worth the read then it's worth getting the bundle for when I have the time to read. 









						Black Library are delivering 40K goodness in our new bundle with books like Dawn of Fire Avenging Son & Lords of Silence. Pay what you want & support charity!
					

Pay what you want for awesome ebooks and support a charity of your choice!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Blackrat

I don’t know about those in the bundle, but the Horus Heresy series is very exciting. I see some of the same authors in that bunch. Also, the Ciaphas Cain books I’ve heard are fan favourites.


----------



## Aeson

Drove for several miles with a stowaway and didn't know if.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Drove for several miles with a stowaway and didn't know if.
> View attachment 136496



Well, on the bright side, he can now claim the parking lot in the name of Queen Isafrogga.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, on the bright side, he can now claim the parking lot in the name of Queen Isafrogga.



Does he have a flag?


----------



## Aeson

One Kickstarter I backed updates are about shipping container woes. Meaning they're stuff is done and on the way. Another Kickstarter updates are "look at our most recent die for the machiners." Meaning they're still in production.

I've heard most go to Kickstarter with a finished product, they're there for money needed to get them across the finish line. Rarely is it used to get money needed to make the stuff.
That Castle Wolfenstein game is going to take forever.


----------



## Aeson

Life said, "I see your frog on the windshield, and raise you, a herd of blurry goats on the road."


----------



## Blackrat

I raise you a moose* and five wild boars on the road... However, you’ll have to take my word for it, as this was 22 years ago, and I don’t have pics...

*Could have been an elk. I’m not entirely sure what the difference is.


----------



## Aeson

This was last night in a very suburban neighborhood. Not a lot of room to raise goats.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> I raise you a moose* and five wild boars on the road... However, you’ll have to take my word for it, as this was 22 years ago, and I don’t have pics...
> 
> *Could have been an elk. I’m not entirely sure what the difference is.



Two different species. Moose is the bigger one. Don't know how good your Swedish is, but here is what they translate to in Swedish.  

Moose = Älg
Elk = Kronhjort

/Magnus


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah and in finnish both are a ”hirvi”


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah and in finnish both are a ”hirvi”



That translates to lunch, right? 


Actually I'd think herb if I heard it.


----------



## Aeson

I had a feeling Elon Musk would find a way to tank dogecoin on SNL. I held on a little too long. I hoped it would go up instead of down.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

"Can you hear me?" Has become a traditional greeting now.


----------



## Aeson

I've been reading a book on accountability called How to be Accountable. It's a good read in my opinion. In the book it talks about the concept of groupthink and how it goes back 200 years. A book called The Sorrows of Young Werther had a huge cultural impact. There was all sorts of merch created based on the book and men dressed like Werther. It also had another effect. There appeared to be a high number of suicides much like the one in the book, and copies of the book were said to be at the scene. 

It's amazing to me that even then media had a huge impact on society. Even Napolean was a fan of the book. While not the topic of the book, I'm intrigued by this. It's going to lead me to one, read Goethe's book, but also learn more about groupthink, and it's affect on culture. It also now brings a question to my mind. When did clothing become about fashion and less about utility?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've been reading a book on accountability called How to be Accountable. It's a good read in my opinion. In the book it talks about the concept of groupthink and how it goes back 200 years. A book called The Sorrows of Young Werther had a huge cultural impact. There was all sorts of merch created based on the book and men dressed like Werther. It also had another effect. There appeared to be a high number of suicides much like the one in the book, and copies of the book were said to be at the scene.
> 
> It's amazing to me that even then media had a huge impact on society. Even Napolean was a fan of the book. While not the topic of the book, I'm intrigued by this. It's going to lead me to one, read Goethe's book, but also learn more about groupthink, and it's affect on culture. It also now brings a question to my mind. When did clothing become about fashion and less about utility?



Clothing became associated with fashion about 5 minutes after clothing was invented.  

Most males and females of most species have the urge to show off, both to rivals and potential mates.  Clothing becomes analogous to plumage.


----------



## Aeson

Yet physical attractiveness is still important. You'd think if that was the case what a person looks like would cease to matter. I'm not saying you're wrong, I agree with you. I guess clothing became that extra hint of blue in the feather that caught the eye when the physical aspect were more similar.


----------



## Aeson

French toast pancakes



Edit: Turned out ok. Probably could have just added cinnamon and vanilla extract to the pancake batter and might have had similar results. Still, it was trying something different.


----------



## Aeson

I would love for a charming princess to come along and kiss me without my consent to release me from a curse so we could live happily ever after. Just sayin'


----------



## Blackrat

The princess happens to be also a dragonborn paladin. So, she is currently a bit busy saving herself from herself...


----------



## Aeson

She can't slay herself until I get my sloppy lizard kiss.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I would love for a charming princess to come along and kiss me without my consent to release me from a curse so we could live happily ever after. Just sayin'



There was a cartoon (Oglaf, I think) in which a female adventurer bestowed the kiss upon the sleeping princess and woke her.  The big joke wasn’t the gender twist, but rather that the princess had bee asleep for so long that she had a rather..._outdated_...moral compass.  Kept asking for her slaves, etc.

T’was was a good gag.


----------



## Aeson

I took this because the head? of broccoli was forming. I like how the water droplets caught the flash.


----------



## Aeson

Crazy people have created a gas shortage. Unlike most of them I need gas to do my job. My car uses so much, I'm going to borrow my sister's for tonight and probably tomorrow also. Traffic is so bad near gas stations you'll waste most of it trying to get to the station IF it has any. I wanted to get an electric car but I need at least 200 miles per charge. That's unlikely in my price range.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Your region has been the front line for a lot of feces hitting the fan lately, hasn’t it.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Your region has been the front line for a lot of feces hitting the fan lately, hasn’t it.



Quoted for truthy truth.

It's no winter storm taking out the whole power grid, but yeah. The South East is its own little monster. I can't even say it's Georgia. The whole area seems to be in a race to the bottom.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw images of people who had filled their trunk full of trash bags of gasoline.

I wonder how long before Murphy & Darwin team up to have the gasoline dissolve the bags and turn their house/car/street into a fire hazard if not actual fire.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like a Florida Man story.

There were stations with gas last night. The whole night my coworkers were texting locations. I went to one before work. When I came back 4 hours later to deliver papers they still had gas but the pumps weren't working. 

Added bonus, I found $25 in the parking lot.


----------



## Aeson

The D&D actual play podcast with Jeff Goldblum has started. I listened to it tonight. It's interesting with all the music and FX. They use sanity rules I'm not aware of. It sounds like something out of Call of Cthulhu. See someone hacked to death? Roll a sanity check. See someone cast a spell? Roll a sanity check.


----------



## Blackrat

Eat a gas station hot dog, roll a con save and a sanity check...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Eat a gas station hot dog, roll a con save and a sanity check...



My con stat is my highest stat. I could eat a bowl of termites and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Aeson

I think you need an attack roll to eat a gas station hot dog. They have breaded armor and carapace like skin.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

10 Years ago my con was at 1 at the end of the coma, my str was a 2 and my dex was 2. . . but what an ego I have! I would give me a 16 charisma.


----------



## Aeson

I'm ugly as sin, thus the avatar. I'm personable and friendly,  and can be chatty. I can get along with most people for a short time. It's hard to say what my CHA would be.


----------



## Mad_Jack

As a borderline sociopath, I have a minimum CHA requirement of 13 - the whole "superficially charming" thing, lol.
I don't generally _like_ talking to people, but empirical evidence suggests I do seem to be pretty good at it.


----------



## Blackrat

Same, Jack, same.


----------



## Aeson

If you don't like talking to people, what da hell ya doin here?


----------



## Aeson

I had a lottery ticket for a drawing that happened weeks ago. I never got around to checking to see if it was a winner until tonight. It had 2 plays and they both won something. A free ticket and $12.   pretty good for a $2 investment.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> If you don't like talking to people, what da hell ya doin here?



This ain’t ”talking” to ”people”. This is writing on a forum where I don’t need to directly interact with another human being.

Phone is too close to actual interaction, but as long as I don’t see nor hear the other, everything is fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As an extreme introvert, I echo that.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> If you don't like talking to people, what da hell ya doin here?




I thought we'd already established that you're all just figments of my imagination...


 On a much broader note, I'm here because the old WotC D&D forums went hasta-la-pasta, and the residents of the old _Off-Topic Tavern _chose to migrate here. (And promptly mostly got themselves banned, lol.)
I'm pretty sure I'm the only OTTer left standing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Most of them didn’t so much get permabanned as just got tired butting heads with moderators.  Several of them set up a board.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> I thought we'd already established that you're all just figments of my imagination...
> 
> 
> On a much broader note, I'm here because the old WotC D&D forums went hasta-la-pasta, and the residents of the old _Off-Topic Tavern _chose to migrate here. (And promptly mostly got themselves banned, lol.)
> I'm pretty sure I'm the only OTTer left standing.



they went Home | Forum


----------



## Aeson

That's an odd little forum


----------



## megamania

Back- at least for now


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> That's an odd little forum



they enjoy arguing with each other just to argue


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> they enjoy arguing with each other just to argue



I noticed that.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Back- at least for now



Yay.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I noticed that.



i'm also 85% sure that for some of them ,if their bosses knew about about that site, and which name belonged to who they would be fried lol and in one case, one marriage would have ended a hell of a lot sooner than it did.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> i'm also 85% sure that for some of them ,if their bosses knew about about that site, and which name belonged to who they would be fried lol and in one case, one marriage would have ended a hell of a lot sooner than it did.



In desperation the trolls start feeding upon themselves.


----------



## Aeson

My friend and I went out to Longhorns Steakhouse last night. Best meal I've had in ages.
We came back to my place and started watching Crimson Peak. She fell asleep on the couch. Slept all night.(I'm glad. She doesn't sleep enough) She left about an hour ago. I'm finishing the movie now. I didn't want to keep watching while she was sleeping. I love the setting and the visuals.


----------



## megamania

Reconnected with a friend that published a comic book and character of mine.   Not sure how to take it


----------



## trappedslider

so, I used a program called ePIC charcter generator to make a rendering of one of the characters in the book i'm working on ,here's what she looks  



Spoiler









the issue is that it's not really meant for non-rpg use i'm finding or at least without spending a chunk of money. The setting is 2004 high school lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> they went Home | Forum




 Nah, those aren't the real OTTers, just the knuckleheads of the group.




trappedslider said:


> so, I used a program called ePIC charcter generator to make a rendering of one of the characters in the book i'm working on ,here's what she looks




 Right. Pretending you didn't show me that, so I won't go spend the next week or so playing with it to the exclusion of all else....


----------



## megamania

I'll go sit in the shadows again


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Nah, those aren't the real OTTers, just the knuckleheads of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Pretending you didn't show me that, so I won't go spend the next week or so playing with it to the exclusion of all else....



It's actually free and doing just normal stuff linking steam, linking google, getting the welcome emails gets you free content packs that are normally 5 dollars


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> I'll go sit in the shadows again



Truns up the brightness to kill all the shadowy spaces


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I'll go sit in the shadows again



Nope nope nope


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It IS cooler in the shadows: vampires, goths, Batman.

Note: I actually had a typo when first writing that- “Batmam“.  Which makes me think of a shadowy enforcer of justice..._grandma style._

*Batmam: *Now, before I turn you over to the police, what do you tell the nice couople you just tried to mug.

*Thug*: I’m sorry I tried to mug you.

*Batmam (forcefully tugging on thug’s ear): *Aaaand?

*Thug*: I won’t do it again, I promise.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It IS cooler in the shadows: vampires, goths, Batman.
> 
> Note: I actually had a typo when first writing that- “Batmam“.  Which makes me think of a shadowy enforcer fo justice..._grandma style._
> 
> *Batmam: *Now, before I turn you over to the police, what do you tell the nice couople you just tried to mug.
> 
> *Thug*: I’m sorry I tried to mug you.
> 
> *Batmam (forcefully tugging on thug’s ear): *Aaaand?
> 
> *Thug*: I won’t do it again, I promise.



*Batmam: *I'm not mad, just disappointed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Guys getting ready to do a bank heist, and from the shadows they hear:

*Batmam: *Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and she has a souped up motorized scooter.  Maybe with an Ariel Atom engine.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It IS cooler in the shadows: vampires, goths, Batman.
> 
> Note: I actually had a typo when first writing that- “Batmam“.  Which makes me think of a shadowy enforcer of justice..._grandma style._
> 
> *Batmam: *Now, before I turn you over to the police, what do you tell the nice couople you just tried to mug.
> 
> *Thug*: I’m sorry I tried to mug you.
> 
> *Batmam (forcefully tugging on thug’s ear): *Aaaand?
> 
> *Thug*: I won’t do it again, I promise.



And I read your typo as Blackmam. THAT'S  a superhero the world needs right now. She shows up in her church dress and hat and starts whooping ass.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> And I read your typo as Blackmam. THAT'S  a superhero the world needs right now. She shows up in her church dress and hat and starts whooping ass.



Guys getting ready to do a bank heist, and from the shadows they hear:

*Blackmam: *Y’all suckas need *JEEEEEESUSS!*


----------



## Aeson

It looks like deer are getting to enjoy my vegetables before I do.   I need way to keep them away.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> It looks like deer are getting to enjoy my vegetables before I do.   I need way to keep them away.



You can cover them with a net, or fine-meshed "fence"


----------



## Aeson

Tommy the Ghost. It's part of a Kickstarter. 





It's supposed to be a little boy playing as a ghost. I think a real ghost of a boy dressed as a ghost could be fun too. The PCs walk into town and see him and freak. The townsfolk just think it's normal.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> It looks like deer are getting to enjoy my vegetables before I do.   I need way to keep them away.




 Various online gardening sites will probably have bottles of predator urine or other scents you can apply to the area around your plants to keep them away.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Various online gardening sites will probably have bottles of predator urine or other scents you can apply to the area around your plants to keep them away.



What if I just pee on them?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I briefly tried my hand at bonsai in my yard.  Squirrels killed one of the plants.

I liberally coated the other with cayenne pepper.  Nothing touched it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> What if I just pee on them?




 As long as your neighbors won't be able to see you do it and call the cops, sure...  
Just do it in several spots around the perimeter (definitely not on the plants themselves, lol), and refresh it every few days, especially if it's been raining.


----------



## trappedslider

I feel bad for  writing the pun at the end: 
“What do you think,Nessa, does he look like the kind of guy who listens to  Eminem?” 
“Nah, I’m gonna say Avril.”
“Both wrong, I like 3 Doors Down and Hobbastank. What about you?”
“Evanescence”
“Oh?” I uttered slightly surprised. 
“Yeah ,it really brings me to life,” Abigail responded giggling again.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> As long as your neighbors won't be able to see you do it and call the cops, sure...
> Just do it in several spots around the perimeter (definitely not on the plants themselves, lol), and refresh it every few days, especially if it's been raining.



I really don't think I have to worry about that. At the moment I have 1 neighbor that can see me, and they won't call the police.


----------



## Aeson

You have to have good credit to get anywhere these days. If you get credit, it's good. If you use that credit, it's bad. The more credit you have, the better. The more sources of credit you have, the worse. 

We'll give you all the money you want, just don't spend any of it. EVER! 

Sound right?


----------



## trappedslider

Snack time


----------



## Aeson

I shaved Saturday night before going out with my friend. She looked at me several times times that night and the next morning. We sat across from each other at dinner. She asked me last night "Did you shave?"


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I shaved Saturday night before going out with my friend. She looked at me several times times that night and the next morning. We sat across from each other at dinner. She asked me last night "Did you shave?"




I've had that happen a few times before... Once I showed up at a friend's place cleanshaven after rocking a Jerry Garcia beard for a few months, and it took them nearly eight hours to notice.  

In other news, I just got off EvilBuy - I've just pulled the trigger on the first season of *Silk Stalkings*...
Hot cops investigating murder and sex crimes among the rich and famous of Palm Beach.
Best late-night cable show _evar_. 



Honestly, though, it lasted about five seasons and the first three or four have some pretty decent writing and character development.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I shaved Saturday night before going out with my friend. She looked at me several times times that night and the next morning. We sat across from each other at dinner. She asked me last night "Did you shave?"



After walking up behind one woman I knew and covering her eyes, she correctly guessed my identity, then said...

”Why do you smell nice?”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> After walking up behind one woman I knew and covering her eyes, she correctly guessed my identity, then said...
> 
> ”Why do you smell nice?”



As if you normally smell bad?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> As if you normally smell bad?



God only knows.

I _had_ just shaved a couple hours prior, so my aftershave balm was probably still relatively strong.  But it’s not like I didn’t wear cologne regularly.

(Not, might I add, in tear gas amounts.)


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> I've had that happen a few times before... Once I showed up at a friend's place cleanshaven after rocking a Jerry Garcia beard for a few months, and it took them nearly eight hours to notice.
> 
> In other news, I just got off EvilBuy - I've just pulled the trigger on the first season of *Silk Stalkings*...
> Hot cops investigating murder and sex crimes among the rich and famous of Palm Beach.
> Best late-night cable show _evar_.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, though, it lasted about five seasons and the first three or four have some pretty decent writing and character development.



That was a long time since I saw that one. If I recall correctly, they had a specific colourtheme for each episode.


----------



## Blackrat

Did you know Mortal Kombat was actually based on an old Fennoscandinavian worship song?
The Finnish Hymn


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Something that amuses me about many cultures’ ancient music is that they didn’t really have distinct ger res as we think of them.  You might have something dirge-like for funerals.  And you might have something different for battle songs.  But beyond that?  Anything goes.

I was listening to a discussion of old Icelandic music, for instance, and they had a group of native performers singing a song.  It sounded so pretty- men and women singing these lilting melodies with great harmonies.  All very upbeat and light.  Musically, a modern composer would have no trouble at all turning it into a pop song.

As the academician then revealed, the song was about a multigenerational blood feud, and at times, got kind of graphic.

IOW, imagine blackened death metal rearranged for k-pop sensations BTS.


----------



## Aeson

I try not to imagine anything involving BTS, except the death part....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jaw dropped when I saw this:

Apparently, a Mr Fries location will be opening in Atlanta soon.  There are none where I live- the closest is in Houston, @4-5 hours away.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Something that amuses me about many cultures’ ancient music is that they didn’t really have distinct ger res as we think of them.  You might have something dirge-like for funerals.  And you might have something different for battle songs.  But beyond that?  Anything goes.
> 
> I was listening to a discussion of old Icelandic music, for instance, and they had a group of native performers singing a song.  It sounded so pretty- men and women singing these lilting melodies with great harmonies.  All very upbeat and light.  Musically, a modern composer would have no trouble at all turning it into a pop song.
> 
> As the academician then revealed, the song was about a multigenerational blood feud, and at times, got kind of graphic.
> 
> IOW, imagine blackened death metal rearranged for k-pop sensations BTS.




 I've always like the old Celtic stuff - they're great for singing upbeat happy-sounding songs about death and betrayal, lol.
If you're not paying attention to the lyrics of stuff like The Cuckoo or The Bonny Greenwoodside, you think, hey that's a really beautiful song. Then you actually listen to the words and they're occasionally kind of horrible...


----------



## Blackrat

There is this old finnish song that is also very up beat but the lyrics tell of a feud between giants and how the corpses of two of the giants formed the largest fells in northern finland


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> I've always like the old Celtic stuff - they're great for singing upbeat happy-sounding songs about death and betrayal, lol.
> If you're not paying attention to the lyrics of stuff like The Cuckoo or The Bonny Greenwoodside, you think, hey that's a really beautiful song. Then you actually listen to the words and they're occasionally kind of horrible...



Well a lot of old folk music is about sex, violence, and death.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well...a lot of music of all kinds is about those things.

...though it would be really weird to hear Taylor Swift covering ”Natural Born Killer” or Drake doing an album of thrash metal covers.


----------



## Aeson

I think Taylor Swift needs to do the N.W.A. ode to law enforcement.


----------



## Blackrat

Finally ran the Seven Samurai scenario I’ve been plotting. Oni and reflavored gnolls vs farming village and the heroes. Peasants and traps took care of the gnolls while the pc’s fought the oni.


----------



## Aeson

I love her sound. I wonder how she found that voice.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I love her sound. I wonder how she found that voice.



that the ONLY thing you like? _wiggles eyebrows_ The belt is very '00 Avril too


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> And I read your typo as Blackmam. THAT'S  a superhero the world needs right now. She shows up in her church dress and hat and starts whooping ass.



her utility belt has extra cans of whoop ass


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> It looks like deer are getting to enjoy my vegetables before I do.   I need way to keep them away.



try using coyote urine from a local hardware/ seed-feed store


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

megamania said:


> Back- at least for now



Mega! Hey! how ya doin?

Mega:
Reconnected with a friend that published a comic book and character of mine.   Not sure how to take it

Me:
Like stole the idea?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


> that the ONLY thing you like? _wiggles eyebrows_ The belt is very '00 Avril too



[innocent]What about between the belt and neck? [/innocent]

[video]


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> that the ONLY thing you like? _wiggles eyebrows_ The belt is very '00 Avril too



Did I forget to mention she's 16? So, I'm gonna say yes to that question.


----------



## Aeson

You might think in 2 1/2 hours Army of the Dead could explain how the super zombies happened. Maybe they're saving it for the sequel?

Edit: I just read Tig Notaro was added digitally later. She has only one scene she filmed with a costar. All of her scenes with Bautista were actually filmed with a male actor (Chris D'Elia who has been "cancelled") that was removed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Finally ran the Seven Samurai scenario I’ve been plotting. Oni and reflavored gnolls vs farming village and the heroes. Peasants and traps took care of the gnolls while the pc’s fought the oni.



Read “reflavored gnolls “ and thought of Haribo gummi bears...

*Villagers: *Save us from the vicious monsters!

*Heroes: *WTF?  They’re just fruit flavored gelatin- EAT THEM!

*Narrator: *Then the trapping- and feasting-began.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



No self respecting redneck is gonna have no pansy a$$ self driving truck. Even though it'll make it easier to hold a cigarette in one hand, their spit bottle in the other, and load their guns.


----------



## Aeson

Now that I've invested in physical copies of the 5E core rule books the announcement of 6E should be eminent. Prepare yourselves! THE END IS NIGH!!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Now that I've invested in physical copies of the 5E core rule books the announcement of 6E should be eminent. Prepare yourselves! THE END IS NIGH!!



Not yet, I still only have the PHB and cauldron of everything.....it won't happen till i get the MM and DMG.

The only RPG i have all of the officially published books for is D20 Modern...and I almost lost all of them  when i got divorced.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Not yet, I still only have the PHB and cauldron of everything.....it won't happen till i get the MM and DMG.
> 
> The only RPG i have all of the officially published books for is D20 Modern...and I almost lost all of them  when i got divorced.



Dragonstar maybe the only one I have all the books for. There was a place selling 3.0 books CHEAP. $2 and $5 a piece. I bought a metric butt tonne of books. This was after the release of 3.5 of course. Unless I can find folks that prefer 3.5 or Pathfinder 1E most of my books are just gonna collect dust. I'm going to be slower in picking up new books. I'm not going full 5E until I start playing again. Most of my money has gone toward miniatures and terrain pieces these days. Stuff that can be used no matter the system. 

Speaking of playing again, I'm thinking of putting out feelers for an in person group again. I've been fully vaccinated for a couple of weeks now. It might be time soon. I'm going to need a bigger place with more room if I'm going to host.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Read “reflavored gnolls “ and thought of Haribo gummi bears...
> 
> *Villagers: *Save us from the vicious monsters!
> 
> *Heroes: *WTF?  They’re just fruit flavored gelatin- EAT THEM!
> 
> *Narrator: *Then the trapping- and feasting-began.




 I ran an adventure once where the party fought giant chocolate-covered ants, a blueberry marshmallow ghost, and gummi orcs...
It was a _horror_ adventure. 




trappedslider said:


> The only RPG i have all of the officially published books for is D20 Modern...and I almost lost all of them  when i got divorced.




 She tried to get your RPG books in the divorce? That's harsh...


----------



## Blackrat

I have had a pizza golem guarding the cellar of a cooking enthusiast wizard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I have had a pizza golem guarding the cellar of a cooking enthusiast wizard.



He should have been a Sauciér.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I have had a pizza golem guarding the cellar of a cooking enthusiast wizard.



Was the wizard black and into death metal by chance?

DM: The wizard casts cheeseball. A ball of hot molten cheese explodes burning everyone in a 20 foot radius.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> She tried to get your RPG books in the divorce? That's harsh...



Well, i only had a limited amount of space into which i could bring stuff back home from Missouri. So, i had to leave a number of things behind.


----------



## Aeson

At the end of the movie Arnold Schwarzenegger takes out several members of a Mexican cartel. Not once did he say "hasta la vista, baby" talk about missed opportunities.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


> Well, i only had a limited amount of space into which i could bring stuff back home from Missouri. So, i had to leave a number of things behind.



Where in Missouri did you live? I last lived in Columbia, and had graduated High School from Salem


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> At the end of the movie Arnold Schwarzenegger takes out several members of a Mexican cartel. Not once did he say "hasta la vista, baby" talk about missed opportunities.



Given that he lives in California, I wonder how often he says that phrase...


----------



## trappedslider

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Where in Missouri did you live? I last lived in Columbia, and had graduated High School from Salem



Clinton, but i lived down in new mexico before i got married.


----------



## Aeson

Men Retro Outdoor Waterproof Genuine Leather Canvas Patchwork Hiking Travel Backpack
					

Your friend shared a fashion website for you and give you up to 20% off coupons! Claim it now.



					www.newchic.com
				











						Men PU Leather Vintage Solid Multi-pocket Travel Bag Backpack
					

Your friend shared a fashion website for you and give you up to 20% off coupons! Claim it now.



					www.newchic.com
				



This site has some excellent looking leather products.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


> Clinton, but i lived down in new mexico before i got married.



I have been there before. 1992 (?) I was working for the cable company and did a signal leakage check there back then.


----------



## Aeson

Pathfinder 2E bundle








						Humble RPG Book Bundle: Pathfinder Second Edition Bestiary by Paizo
					

Paizo is bringing Pathfinder 2nd edition to your tabletop in our new bundle, filled with everything to get you started! Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




There is a print copy of the bestiary in the bundle. You pay shipping.


----------



## Aeson

My friend insists her breast are bigger because of the full moon. I said it the time of the month not the moon. Science proves me right once again. 

I sent her this link and said it's science not lunacy. 








						How Your Breasts Change During the Menstrual Cycle
					

Your boobs can get bigger over the course of your menstrual cycle due to hormonal fluctuations. This variation of hormones can cause pain, lumpiness, or a change in the size of your breasts.




					www.health.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Well, technically, the gravitational pull of the moon _is_ affecting the water in them, lol.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Well, technically, the gravitational pull of the moon _is_ affecting the water in them, lol.



It would explain the wave like motion within the breasts, but does little explain the change in volume and mass.


----------



## Aeson

Whatever ate the leaves of the broccoli plant came back for the head of broccoli last night. Yesterday I saw a groundhog near the plants. I'm thinking he's to blame.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Seems a likely suspect.


----------



## Aeson

Next time you watch a movie or show set in georgia, watch the license plate on government cars. All real world government cars start with GV. I noticed in the movie Sabotage none of the "Atlanta police cars" even the unmarked ones had government plates. Even something to keep an eye on while driving in Georgia. If you see GV on the plate it's government.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if this feat is in 5E or not. There was a metamagic feat that allowed you to change a spell like fireball into iceball or acidball. I would allow the molten cheeseball I mentioned in a previous post just for shitz and giggles. If such feat doesn't exist in 5E would it be hard port it over?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I think it is in 3.5, and I know it is in pathfinder. "Energy substitution" I think


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Energy Substitution was definitely in 3.5Ed.  +1LA as I recall.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Also:


----------



## Aeson

My brother-in-law is taking a covid time out, because someone on his crew tested positive and he refuses to get a test. He's also the only one in the immediate family not vaccinated.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Also:



That contains some photoshopping in order to make the joke. Here is the actual product, that contains a completely different joke on the translation 








						Kalakalle Ham Cock, 182 g, canned
					

A ham variation of a traditional Finnish delicacy in a canned version.




					www.varusteleka.com
				




The store is a real deal, despite their product descriptions being extremely comical. And a word of warning, the descriptions do contain dirty jokes.


----------



## Aeson

Pig peen?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Pig peen?



The description does contain an explanation (of sort) for the name


----------



## Blackrat

Moving on to a rpg related links. The designer just linked me this, and I thought someone here might be interested as well: HexGen RPG - Role-playing in a Cybernetic Dystopian Future
An upcoming dystopian rpg system, with a unique character creation.


----------



## Aeson

My friend sent me this, and captioned it "something to think about "


----------



## Aeson

I want to try this. It looks SOOOO good.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

My weekend started 1 hour early, took a little personal time to get started.


----------



## Aeson

My weekend starts after I make my last delivery. Normally that's between 7 and 8 am Saturday. lol 
No holiday for me either. It's just a normal weekend for me.


----------



## Aeson

I sometimes experience this, where I sleep for a time, and I think I've been at it so long I've been scratching ticks on the wall to keep track, only to look at the clock, and see an hour had passed. This has been going on all week. It drives me nuts.

Also every night I've repeatedly started to doze off while working. This hasn't happened in a long time. I fall asleep faster than normal when I do get home then sleep an hour? 

I expected starting earlier at work would take getting used to, but this is something else. We're starting about 2 hours earlier than we're used to. Like last night, truck normally arrives at 1am, but it was there at 11pm. I was home in bed asleep by 8am. By 9am I'm awake and wanting to go back to sleep.


----------



## trappedslider

so i made a video for elite dangerous ,but didn't have my mic on lol


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching Star Trek The Motion Picture again. It's been a while. I just noticed 2 native Americans in the crew briefing scene. I can't help think they wandered off a western set and onto a scifi set. lol
For many this was the worst in the series. The Voyage Home was always my least favorite. I put this one ahead of 3 and 4 in the series. 2, 6, and 5 were the best.


----------



## Aeson

Altoona Hotel pizza; salami, bell pepper, and American cheese. 








__





						We did it. We tried making Altoona Hotel Pizza.
					

Is this Pennsylvania concoction with tomato sauce, salami, green bell pepper, and American cheese worth making at home? Let's find out.




					thetakeout.com
				




I would add onions. I suppose ham and other meats could be used.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Definitely add ham, and maybe tomato slices.


----------



## Aeson

It already has pizza sauce. That's enough tomato for me.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_eyeroll_ Tomatoes are fruit, good for you!


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> _eyeroll_ Tomatoes are fruit, good for you!



I don't like the taste not the nutritional value. I can think of plenty of fruits and vegetables I'd rather eat. I ate a WHOLE carrot this morning.


----------



## Aeson

If I had 4 eggs
and a thief gave me 3 
and my rooster laid 5 more
How many eggs do I have?


----------



## Blackrat

At least five of those are chocolate eggs...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well rooster don't lay eggs so that is zero from him; and thieves don't give , they only take. so since the thief took what eggs you started with, you have zero eggs total.


----------



## Aeson

All dogs are evil, but some dogs are more evil than others.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> All dogs are evil, but some dogs are more evil than others.



You misspelled “cat”.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You misspelled “cat”.



I did not. And this is the hill on which I will die. Cats are angels from heaven. 


I posted that after seeing the most evil stare from a dog in a car.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I did not. And this is the hill on which I will die. Cats are angels from heaven.
> 
> 
> I posted that after seeing the most evil stare from a dog in a car.



To be clear, I used to have Maine Coon cats years ago- a brother & sister- and I loved them.  In fact, we have a painting of them outside of my bedroom door.

But I’ve had more negative experiences with kitties than with doggies, by percentage.  Hell- even my own big ol‘ softie MC boy decided to sink his fangs into my foot in the middle of the night one time.  (Only time he ever hurt me.)


----------



## Aeson

I never had issues with cats. Dogs were always noisy, smelly, and messy. I'm a cat person living in a dog person world. Dogs everywhere I went today. Every store had a car with a dog in it. UGA paraphernalia everywhere. Billboards with dogs. They're just everywhere. There's even a thread here dedicated to dogs. I've always been a pull for the undercat kind of person. Dogs are mainstream and boring. I always go the different route. Hell, if I could, I'd get a monkey or a chimp. Primates rule the world. Some can even learn to communicate in a way we can understand.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Well rooster don't lay eggs so that is zero from him; and thieves don't give , they only take. so since the thief took what eggs you started with, you have zero eggs total.



It's three eggs. You start with zero because the first line is hypothetical "If I had". The thief gave three. And yes the rooster doesn't lay eggs, so zero there. 0+3+0=3


----------



## Blackrat

Clearly you crazy ’mericans have never heard of the Easter Rooster, and still think that a rabbit lays chocolate eggs... Ours is at least an egg laying species, despite being male...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Clearly you crazy ’mericans have never heard of the Easter Rooster, and still think that a rabbit lays chocolate eggs... Ours is at least an egg laying species, despite being male...



Not just any chocolate eggs but Cadbury creme eggs.


----------



## trappedslider

i made a thing


----------



## Aeson

Killer robots!









						Military drones may have attacked humans for first time without being instructed to, UN report says
					

Drones may have autonomously ‘hunted down and remotely engaged’ fleeing soldiers




					uk.finance.yahoo.com
				





RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!


----------



## Aeson

I hit the jackpot with the food pantry today. My sister went to the church and picked up a lot of food. My mom brought some to me and let me pick some out. What was left was going to my uncle. I left him the stuff I thought his grandkids would eat. I tried to take all the canned peaches but she wouldn't let me. lol I left one.  I got pasta and lentils. Baking mix, vegan cheesy rice, green beans, cereals. Even got grilled chicken patties and hotdogs. A lot of cans of chunked chicken. 

Some of the canned stuff is going into my strategic stockpile. I'm not going full doomsday prepper, but with the likes of Trumpsters and Qanon still running around, I'm more scared than ever something bad will happen. I do want to have some supplies set aside. I've even collected some manual tools and first aid supplies. I'm keeping things low right now until I find a long term place to stay.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Clearly that wizard is sleeping with the DM.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Clearly that wizard is sleeping with the DM.



Clearly, that wizard became the first djinn...


----------



## Aeson

Can we both be right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maaaaaaybe.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have gotten sunburn on each of the last two Sundays, and it is becoming a really nice tan.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Maaaaaaybe.



As soon as I typed that the thought came to mind.

This is the internet, and that's not how it works here.


----------



## Aeson

I started watching Downton Abbey on Netflix. The Lady asked "What is a weekend?" I started to think how funny it is because the workers in the house probably say the same thing for the opposite reason. She's never worked a day and all they do is work.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I started watching Downton Abbey on Netflix. The Lady asked "What is a weekend?" I started to think how funny it is because the workers in the house probably say the same thing for the opposite reason. She's never worked a day and all they do is work.


----------



## Aeson

Thomas is the gay one that tried to blackmail the Duke? I would agree, but I must say, they're all @holes, except for Lord Crawley and Mr. Bates. 1 1/2 episodes in and no one has caught my favor.

I also think it's funny how they look down on doctors and lawyers. In our middle/lower class world they're something to aspire to. Except lawyers, no one should look up to lawyers.


----------



## Aeson

I enjoy Victorian era period pieces. The clothing looks unbearably hot and uncomfortable. I like the prim and proper aire everyone has. And it seems the more higher in station you are the more words it takes to say nothing.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

There are two kinds of people that sharks won't eat:
Clowns because they taste funny
and 
Lawyers, out of professional courtesy.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Thomas is the gay one that tried to blackmail the Duke? I would agree, but I must say, they're all @holes, except for Lord Crawley and Mr. Bates. 1 1/2 episodes in and no one has caught my favor.
> 
> I also think it's funny how they look down on doctors and lawyers. In our middle/lower class world they're something to aspire to. Except lawyers, no one should look up to lawyers.



I have more memes but they would spoil things.....


----------



## trappedslider

I also did a thing again


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> There are two kinds of people that sharks won't eat:
> Clowns because they taste funny
> and
> Lawyers, out of professional courtesy.



It's a shame the lawyer wouldn't return the courtesy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmm...I can’t remember if I’ve had shark.


----------



## trappedslider

so, this mainly just proof of concept, working things out to see what i really need, since i have currently have three nerf guns.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmmm...I can’t remember if I’ve had shark.



Even I've eaten shark. My mom got it one day at the store. It had to be on sale. It was a very long time ago when I was a child.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Most shark these days have too high of levels of mercury to be edible.


----------



## Aeson

Mustard on watermelon is blasphemous to all that is holy. All religious and political groups MUST put all differences aside to end this scourge. This may be the one thing that can unity humanity. In one voice we must cry out "NO MORE!!!!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn.  Who hurt you like that?


----------



## Blackrat

No! The Holy Cheese Dome protects Sacred Mustard-melon! Edamnation on you for suggesting sacrilage!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

if thou dost continue to place mustard on watermelon, then we must target thee with the holy hand-grenade of Antioch


----------



## Blackrat

Edamnation! Edamnation on you! Edamnation on your family! Edamnation on your cow!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn.  Who hurt you like that?



Tik tok and Lizzo, but mostly Tik Tok.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> Edamnation! Edamnation on you! Edamnation on your family! Edamnation on your cow!



Here I thought I would be safe from curses via the interwebs .. .. ..


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Here I thought I would be safe from curses via the interwebs .. .. ..



Edamame upon your salad. Edamame upon your stir fry. Edamame upon your Kobe beef.


----------



## Aeson

Billy Dee Williams still has it. His appearance on Star Wars Rebels was better than his appearance on Rise of Skywalker. I don't know if he comes back for more episodes but I hope so.


----------



## Aeson

A beetle with explosives flatulence called a tootnboom.


----------



## Aeson

An oreo inside a chocolate chip cookie inside a brownie. ZOMG!!








						Slutty Brownies
					

Slutty Brownies is a brownie recipe that consists of a chocolate chip cookie bottom layer, Oreo cookies in the center and brownies on top.




					just-add-sprinkles.com


----------



## trappedslider

i made another thing


----------



## Aeson

I bought the core rule book for Pathfinder 2e. While on Amazon, Honey found it cheaper from another seller. I should have known it was used. The book is in ok shape. A number of pages are wrinkled. There's shelf wear and the spine seems to be holding up but I'm not sure for how long. 
The seller said i can return it for a refund. I need clarification but I think I'm expected to pay shipping back.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d be tempted to hold onto it as a backup/spare if it were something I planned in using.


----------



## trappedslider

I picked the 5th ed DMG at wal-mart, i still have no group.


----------



## Aeson

I like that idea, Danny. Since I don't have a group yet either right now, (hoping that changes  soon) it'll get some use as I try learning the changes in it. If I feel it will get regular use I can always get a new one.

I have access to digital copies but I still like physical books. They make flipping through to find what you need easier.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Next time you watch a movie or show set in georgia, watch the license plate on government cars. All real world government cars start with GV. I noticed in the movie Sabotage none of the "Atlanta police cars" even the unmarked ones had government plates. Even something to keep an eye on while driving in Georgia. If you see GV on the plate it's government.




Our local police cars all say MTV on the plates, lol.



Aeson said:


> As soon as I typed that the thought came to mind.
> 
> This is the internet, and that's not how it works here.




 Nope, - you'll both have to pick totally opposing opinions and defend them to the death in a cage match. If you don't both have diametrically opposed opinions, one will be assigned to you anyway.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Just watched a good movie this weekend - _*The Kitchen*_, with Melissa McCarthy, Elisabeth Moss and Tiffany Haddish...
Adapted from a DC graphic novel.
It's 1978 in Hell's Kitchen, NYC, and the three of them are married to guys in the Irish mob. When their husbands get busted, they decide to take over the operation.
Really good take on a period mob film.


----------



## trappedslider

Test Driving The World's First Interactive VR Chair - Roto VR Review
					

Roto VR offers haptic feedback, controller mounting, and 360 degree rotations for a VR experience you can only get from location-based arcades.




					www.thegamer.com
				




My frist thought was "Now I need the OAISIS"


----------



## trappedslider

so, this video i made is from a game called elite Dangerous, which features the 400 billion stars thought to exist within the Milky Way, 150,000 of which are based on actual astronomical data, and the other 399,999,850,000 being created through Procedural Generation.


----------



## Aeson

A few weeks ago I got a letter from Neilsen. It had a survey about tv and radio use and two $1 bills. If I filled out the survey and returned it, I'll get $5. The $5 bill came today.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

[video]
this song explains so much


----------



## Mad_Jack

Found out yesterday that Adrian Paul from the_ Highlander_ tv show is gonna be at a local thing call TerrificCon at the end of July... Almost enough to make me consider shelling out the money for a day pass.


----------



## Aeson

In 12 episodes Downton Abbey went from the sinking of the Titanic to the end of WWI. I wonder why have the quick time jumps. A lot happened in that time period. They could have covered so much more.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> In 12 episodes Downton Abbey went from the sinking of the Titanic to the end of WWI. I wonder why have the quick time jumps. A lot happened in that time period. They could have covered so much more.



 seems you skipped some episodes....S1 was 7 episodes and starts with the sinking and ends with the assassination of the archduke of, while S2 is 8 episodes long and runs from the Battle of the Somme in 1916 to the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic.


----------



## Aeson

I'm currently on s2e6. Yes the war isn't over yet, it is nearly over. I haven't skipped any episodes. I'm just remarking on how swiftly they're going.


----------



## megamania

Enjoyed Loki


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I hear whassisnsme is continuing to deliver some good performances in the title role.


----------



## Aeson

I made this statement tonight 
"I'm the definition of procrastination."


I so need that on a bumper sticker,  tshirt, coffee mug. It's so me. It might be the great thing I've ever said out loud....at least since the last thing I had  said.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice plan, but I’d put that off for a while if I were you…


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> I made this statement tonight
> "I'm the definition of procrastination."
> 
> 
> I so need that on a bumper sticker,  t-shirt, coffee mug. It's so me. It might be the great thing I've ever said out loud....at least since the last thing I had  said.



Its about time you realized this!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


>



I’m not sure they listed all of those in the proper order…


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Its about time you realized this!



I've known for a long time. It just took forever to share it.


----------



## Aeson

Have you ever had a moment you were laughing so hard you had to stop what you're doing before you hurt someone? I laughed at something in a podcast, I had stop driving for a moment. 

The death of Tycho Brahe was due to a burst bladder. News of this caused members of the podcast to go use the bathroom. When one of them returned he stated "I went pooped, cuz I didn't want my butt to explode "

I lost my shitake. I cracked up laughing so hard I had to pull over.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes.

I was driving Mom in her car, and she put in a newly purchased CD- one of the Pavarotti & Friends series.  Those are all about concerts he gave with some of the other great musicians he knew, mostly working together on stage.  For the most part, nothing too funny, and relatively enjoyable if that’s your thing,  Mom’s an opera fan; I’m not.  Pavarotti was one of her faves.

Everything was fine up until we got to the duet of him & BB King doing “The Thrill is Gone”.  It started off the usual way, with BB & Lucille doing what they did so well.

Then Pavarotti started to contribute a mournful wail that- but for the fact that it was on key and rhythm- sounded like it could have been done by a lonely husky.  We BOTH started laughing hard, and I had to pull over on the shoulder of the highway until it was over.

I’m largely immune to it now, but we had to skip that tune for a few years when that CD was playing in the car.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I wonder if it is on you tube .. .. .. ..
_door marked "youtube sudios" opens and closes as SD jr exits .. .. ..
door marked "youtube sudios" opens and closes as SD jr re-enters .. .. .._

_plugs in cassette tape_


----------



## Aeson

Pavarotti looks like he's really rocking out in the beginning, then when he begins to sing I wonder if he's having a stroke. The movement, the face, the vocals. If not a stroke a seizure. This was very odd indeed.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

but there was no howling


----------



## Aeson

The 5E kobold looks like he took up crossfit between editions. 

The Pathfinder kobold looks like a salamander. Paizo seems to want to distance their version from the D&D version. I'll say it makes mixing miniatures more difficult.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

But it does make sense in order to prevent copyright violations.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> but there was no howling



Context: When you’re doing highway speeds with your volume pumped and that comes on, it sounds like a (classy) lovelorn werewolf.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, he is hairy enough to be a where wolf.


----------



## Aeson

I just threw a bunch of random vegetables in a pot of water with some seasoning in the hopes it comes out soup.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I just threw a bunch of random vegetables in a pot of water with some seasoning in the hopes it comes out soup.



It might.  What’s in it?


----------



## Aeson

Mushrooms, onion, peppers, cabbage, potatoes, rice, tomatoes, okra, and some leftover Italian sausage from spaghetti. Salt, onion, and garlic powder, paprika.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I would expect that to work.


----------



## Aeson

Taste tests would agree thus far. The potatoes are taking their time in cooking. I think I should have given them a head start. They're small potatoes cut into smaller pieces.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Starchy veggies like potatoes or things like beans, lentils, etc. can take some time to soften.  That can also be a blessing- smashing SOME of such veggies or beans (towards the end of the cooking) will thicken a liquid.  You get a nicely creamier texture to your soup as a result.

It’s actually a trick I use when doing creole red beans and other dishes. 

Same principle applies with using some of your pasta cooking water to make sauces for certain Italian dishes, or making slurries or rouxs.


----------



## Aeson

The soup turned out a little "warmer" than I expected. A small jalapeno, a banana, and a poblano pepper seem to have provided a bit of heat. I think overall it's good. I'll be the only one eating it so I plan to freeze some.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can take quite a bit of heat, but I tend to dial it back a LOT when I cook.    Part of that is, for all my spice _tolerance_, getting the balance right between heat and flavor is a delicate art.

Then there’s the simple fact that those I cook for most often for DON’T gandle spicy food so well anymore.


----------



## Aeson

I've noticed that with some of the flamin hot chips. They go for heat, and not taste. I don't care for Takis for example. I actually find the soup to be about right.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## trappedslider




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


>



um, what is that, Trappedslider?


----------



## trappedslider

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> um, what is that, Trappedslider?



Its  a magazine ad....


----------



## Aeson

My landlord owns the neighboring property also. He's put it up for sale. They've been selling all their properties. I suspect this one will be for sale soon. I have 8 months left on the lease. I think I need to start looking for a new place. Here's the thing, if I find a place before the lease ends, could I expect him to let me out of it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My landlord owns the neighboring property also. He's put it up for sale. They've been selling all their properties. I suspect this one will be for sale soon. I have 8 months left on the lease. I think I need to start looking for a new place. Here's the thing, if I find a place before the lease ends, could I expect him to let me out of it?



Sounds very landlord specific, unfortunately.


----------



## Blackrat

Soo... The Seven Samurai scenario for my D&D went through in the last session. The geographically savvy characters (druid and ranger) figured out they have most likely traveled a few thousand miles east. So after saving the village I gave them three obvious options: They can just head west, they can take the road to the nearest town (a day to the north), or the village elder said he can show them to a nearby elven village in the woods on the other side of the mountains (a day to the east). They figured the elves might know of a way for them to get home, and decided to head there. However, the elven village is actually not on prime material plane but in Feywild...

So, I’m planning a Midsummer Night’s Dream scenario next, and an archfey offering them a boon at the end. The boon could, for example be a way home. Or at least closer to home...


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## trappedslider

After Frederick the Great of Prussia instituted a high tax on coffee, he hired a squad of "coffee sniffers" to go sniff out anyone illegally roasting coffee.


----------



## Aeson

One of Robin Williams last films is The Angriest Man in Brooklyn. Peter Dinklage is his brother and Mila Kunis his doctor. It was fun. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Aeson

I like Humble Bundle. They often have good deals on books. I noticed this time they said I donated 90 cents to the charities. It was an $18 purchase. $17.10 was divided between HB and the publisher. It also said they raised $76k for the charities. That's a lot of 90 cent donations. I guess if I want to see more than that I can give more. What's more disappointing is how much of that 90 cents actually goes to the cause. Most will go to administration of the charity.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Blackrat

So, you’re saying Obi-Wan is about to cut of Norm’s arm?


----------



## Blackrat

Got my vaccine. Now I have an urge to shoot a hoax video about magnetism using inductive sensors. I’d have everything I’d need at work and it would take half an hour, max... But as much as I want to troll the world, I think this situation calls for discretion...


----------



## Aeson

__





						The First Medal of Honor Went to an Army Soldier Who Stole a Confederate Train
					





					www.military.com
				




You can visit the train engine in the town of Kennesaw. It's a neighboring town. I've been to the museum and seen it.








						Southern Museum of Civil War and Locomotive History - City of Kennesaw
					

Visit the Southern Museum of Civil War and Locomotive History website. The Southern Museum of Civil War and Locomotive History, home of the famous General locomotive, offers an array of programs and activities. A Smithsonian Institution ... Read More




					www.kennesaw-ga.gov


----------



## Aeson

I was able to squeeze blood from a turnip. I'm get a raise at work. I talked them into an  extra $200 a week. 

It wasn't that hard. They know they can't fill the biggest route I have. It's either pay me more to keep it or struggle to find someone else and end up paying them more. Turns into going with the devil you know instead of the devil you don't know


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Target has a buy 2 get 1 free sale on books, games, toys, movies.









						Buy 2, Get 1 Free Mix & Match : Target
					

Get Buy 2, Get 1 Free Mix & Match from Target at great low prices. Choose from Same Day Delivery, Drive Up or Order Pickup. Free standard shipping with $35 orders. Expect More. Pay Less.




					www.target.com


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> I like Humble Bundle. They often have good deals on books. I noticed this time they said I donated 90 cents to the charities. It was an $18 purchase. $17.10 was divided between HB and the publisher. It also said they raised $76k for the charities. That's a lot of 90 cent donations. I guess if I want to see more than that I can give more. What's more disappointing is how much of that 90 cents actually goes to the cause. Most will go to administration of the charity.



I am going to say that since $.90 = 5% of the sale, then $76,000 is a lot of sales: 76000 * 19= 1,444,000+76000=$1 520 000 in sales.

or 

5% of 1,520,000 = 76,000

or

9*10^-1= donation from your sale
7.6*10^4=total donation
if 9*10^-1= 1 part of 20 {your purchase}= 7.6*10^4 1 part of 20 {total purchases}

therefor

19/20 = 1.71*10^1 {your purchase} --> 19/20 = 1.444*10^6 {total purchases}

and 

20/20 {your purchase = 18.00}

and

20/20 {total sales} = $1.52 Million


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Happy Saturday, every one! Every Sunrise is a great day!!


----------



## Aeson

It's a dark dreary brooding day.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder who works hardest on Downton Abbey, the staff or the family lawyer. Poor Mr. Murry, well, I suppose at this point he's not all that poor.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Not here, I an staying indoors to keep from getting sun-burnt too bad.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Not here, I an staying indoors to keep from getting sun-burnt too bad.



I'm staying indoors to keep from drowning.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

That will probably miss me by an easy 100 miles [160Km.]


----------



## Aeson

My mom told me my niece and nephew are helping her out at Walmart. Said they want to work there. This will he their 3rd job in less than a year. I've heard young people are just hopping from one job to the next these days. I didn't think it was this bad. I guess better than being in a job you hate? Thing is, no one is going to find the perfect job. You'll still find something to hate about it, and hate getting up and going.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

We are getting people who think working every day Mon - Fri, start to finish is optional, that doing what they are told, optional, that the policy of staying off their phone during work time is just a suggestion.

They find out otherwise when they are told not to come back - return to their temp to hire agency to get their last check.


----------



## Aeson

Author Julian Hawthorne spent time in the Atlanta Federal Penitentiary. He wrote a book about it. I highly recommend it. The Subterranean Brotherhood. From his description and those of recently incarcerated, you'll notice little has changed about life in prison in the intervening 100 years.

I should add. It's FREE. 








						The Subterranean Brotherhood by Julian Hawthorne
					

Free kindle book and epub digitized and proofread by volunteers.




					www.gutenberg.org


----------



## Aeson

Heavens to Betsy. Why did I read the comments on a Fox "news" story? I feel dead inside now. It makes everything seem so hopeless. So much hate, fear, and ignorance. How do you combat that?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Heavens to Betsy. Why did I read the comments on a Fox "news" story? I feel dead inside now. It makes everything seem so hopeless. So much hate, fear, and ignorance. How do you combat that?



I am so glad that yahoo disabled the comments section on their news.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Heavens to Betsy. Why did I read the comments on a Fox "news" story? I feel dead inside now. It makes everything seem so hopeless. So much hate, fear, and ignorance. How do you combat that?



With patience & education in trainloads.


----------



## megamania

*HAPPY DADDY's DAY* for those dads here


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

megamania said:


> *HAPPY DADDY's DAY* for those dads here



ditto this to the dads!


----------



## Aeson

"He's more a philosopher than a thief."

A rogue philosopher? A burglar that leaves bits of wisdom instead of stealing? A rogue with a WIS to rival his DEX?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> *HAPPY DADDY's DAY* for those dads here



If I'm not mistaken, that's just you and Trappedslider. I hope you both had a good day.

I forgot. The ratling. Sorry Blackrat.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, but we don’t have fathers’ day until november. We nordics like to be different from everyone else


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Those crazy Finns .. .. ..


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Those crazy Finns .. .. ..



And Swedes, and Norse, and Icelanders, and Estonians... But not Danes, no, the Danes have their own fathers’ day all for themselves


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> And Swedes, and Norse, and Icelanders, and Estonians... But not Danes, no, the Danes have their own fathers’ day all for themselves



Well, they are special...


----------



## Aeson

I don't know about special but they do claim to be great.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I don't know about special but they do claim to be great.



Scooby is however not a typical name for a Dane.


----------



## Blackrat

I don’t know what Danes you know, but I call each and every Dane I’ve ever met Scooby...


----------



## Aeson

Scooby is special, what we'd call short bus special.


----------



## Aeson

So, I'm sitting here in my car about to put pen to paper, as I do. The moment the pen touched the paper, the spring sprung and the back end and all the innards shot skyward over my shoulder and into the nether regions of my car. I'm left holding an empty shell that was once a functioning pen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had one go the other way when the tip cracked a bit.  Clicked on the button on the back, and launched an ink-tipped missile.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

_ducks to avoid a flying ink filled missile from Georgia_


----------



## Blackrat

Tracking... The trajectory of the ink filled missile points to Pyongyang... It would seem you are about to initiate a declaration of war...


----------



## Aeson

All your bases are belong to us.


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve got an idea that I need to put in writing, to see if there is any substance to it. So, you’re it...

The idea is about a roleplaying campaign where the world building is done by the players and the dm together as the story unfolds.

So, lets say the map is done in traditional hexes. All we know about the world to start with is the town, and the immediate hexes surrounding it. From there the world is built when needed. In his background a player declares his character comes from the mountains in far east... Okay, we’ll throw a mountain range some hundreds of miles to east of the town. And so on...

Would this kind of thing sound interesting?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I had one go the other way when the tip cracked a bit.  Clicked on the button on the back, and launched an ink-tipped missile.



Fox News reporting LIVE from Texas as the first shot in the War of Succession begins. Shortly after Donald Trump took office as Governor of Texas Ted Cruz was named Lt. Governor.  When in hours the great war to wrest Texas away from the liberal dystopia of the US begun. Our panel of "experts" will tell you what to think.


CNN reporting live from outside Texas, where we were banned. Shortly after disgraced former president Donald Trump took office as Governor of Texas, The US kicked Texas out of the union. A wall is being erected around the state to prevent any from leaving Texas. In a last ditch effort to gain freedom, a lawyer in Dallas/Fort Worth sends a plea for help in the form of an ink pen. We have analysis from both sides of the aisle trying to determine what this means.

MSNBC reporting from directly behind CNN. Whatever CNN says.

OAN reporting from the new holy city of Arlington where GAWD Himself will give complete rule to Donald Trump.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> I’ve got an idea that I need to put in writing, to see if there is any substance to it. So, you’re it...
> 
> The idea is about a roleplaying campaign where the world building is done by the players and the dm together as the story unfolds.
> 
> So, lets say the map is done in traditional hexes. All we know about the world to start with is the town, and the immediate hexes surrounding it. From there the world is built when needed. In his background a player declares his character comes from the mountains in far east... Okay, we’ll throw a mountain range some hundreds of miles to east of the town. And so on...
> 
> Would this kind of thing sound interesting?



Actually, GlassEye and I did this exact thing (table top, face to face) about 20 years ago using the random terrain generation of the first ed (A D&D) DMG. It was very interesting, it helped to fill out the big blank spots in his world, and it was very fun! We took turns DMing to keep it interesting.


----------



## Mad_Jack

So I come home today to find a hole in a pipe, and water spraying out - not a huge high-pressure leak or anything, but it took about fifteen minutes to vacuum up all the water on the floor after it was fixed.
I call my old man when I see the leak (it's his busted-arse house, after all, even if I'm the only one living here) and ask him if he's got any bits of rubber around to clamp onto the pipe to patch the leak.
 He says he doesn't have anything to patch it with, so I should just turn the water off.   (Gee, _that _never occurred to me...)
 And then he asks me what time it is... I can hear from the background noise that he's down at the local casino.  
I tell him it's 4:15 and he tells me "Well, I'll be home in about an hour and a half..."  
Really, Pops? There's a leaking pipe and a big puddle of water on the floor, and you're going to be home two hours from now?
I dug around some of the crap in the heater room and finally found a bit of rubber to patch it with, but no pipe clamps. So I got my tools out of the trunk of my car and used some of my own stash of pipe clamps to patch up the hole. And spent fifteen minutes cleaning up the water with the old man's busted-arse forty-year-old ShopVac, because the little one that I have (_had_, apparently), which fits over the top of one of those five-gallon Home Depot buckets, took a walk at some point... I'm ninety percent positive that the old man borrowed it at some point and never brought it back. 
Which is what happens to _*all*_ my stuff.
Every time.
So now I'll have to wait until the weekend to find the time to repair the damn thing permanently. Which I probably won't be able to do since the <expletive><expletive><expletive> has my blowtorch as well.




Dannyalcatraz said:


> I had one go the other way when the tip cracked a bit.  Clicked on the button on the back, and launched an ink-tipped missile.




  Back in elementary school, we used to rebuild the insides of the pen into a launcher...




Blackrat said:


> Tracking... The trajectory of the ink filled missile points to Pyongyang... It would seem you are about to initiate a declaration of war...




Well, the pen _is_ mightier than the sword...




Aeson said:


> All your bases are belong to us.









 (Yes, all my containers of hobby supplies have smart-arse labels on them...)




Blackrat said:


> I’ve got an idea that I need to put in writing, to see if there is any substance to it. So, you’re it...




 It takes a committed, highly creative group of players who are invested in the project, but the results are generally pretty cool...



 On the subject of Father's Day...




(Although I actually kinda prefer the original Finnish version)


----------



## Aeson

IKEA Juneteenth menu included fried chicken and watermelon, along with mac n cheese, collard greens, potato salad, and candied yams. What could go wrong?....


----------



## Aeson

Remember when I played an odd sound coming from a radio station? Try this one on for size.
Use car audio or earbuds to get full effect.


----------



## trappedslider

so, played ticket to ride Europe tonight for the 1st time since we got it for christmas, i lost.


----------



## trappedslider

Next Transformers Film's Title and Place in Timeline, Revealed
					

Paramount Pictures reveals the title and setting for its next Transformers film, which welcomes back Optimus Prime and Bumblebee with new looks.




					www.cbr.com
				




Rhinox better have his chain guns of doom


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Remember when I played an odd sound coming from a radio station? Try this one on for size.
> Use car audio or earbuds to get full effect.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> Remember when I played an odd sound coming from a radio station? Try this one on for size.
> Use car audio or earbuds to get full effect.



That sounds like a single sideband transmission on full am reception.


----------



## Aeson

I call them, my gherkin sized cucumbers. They may be tiny but they're mine. 




The rabbits won't get them all this year. There are a lot more this year too.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> That sounds like a single sideband transmission on full am reception.



NERD! NERDDY NERD NERD! 

I know the words but I have no clue what that means.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I will try to explain it this after noon after I get home from work.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't notice this guy.



Picture doesn't do it justice. It pretty big.


----------



## trappedslider

time for your wallets to hide


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I will try to explain it this after noon after I get home from work.



ok, here we go. When producing a complex mixed signal, such as what you hear on your AM Radio band, the last stages include a mixing stage. this is where two different frequencies are put through a non- linear device such as a transistor or tube, consisting of an audio signal and a radio frequency.

The output will have 4 frequencies: the two original frequencies, one audio, one radio frequency or RF, and two other signals: Rf + Audio and RF - Audio. These are upper sideband and lower sideband respectively. Your AM radio station transmits a signal consisting of the RF [AKA the carrier], and two sidebands and puts energy into all three frequencies to transmit them.

In single sideband, The RF and unused sideband are all filtered out leaving only the sideband signal to have ALL power applied to it and it can travel much, much, much [ad infinitum] further on the same amount of power.

When receiving the signal, the original carrier is added back in and delt with as a regular am radio signal. HOWEVER, and this is important, if your reciever is not equipped to process a single sideband signal it will sound like that signal you heard.

as for being a radio nerd, yes I am. This is what I did in the USAF - I fixed aircraft radios. This is the very basic of explanations, I hope I made it understandable.


----------



## Aeson

You're talking AM band. This was a FM band HD station. Would that make a difference? The previous sound was a different HD station, also FM. I understand the HD stations are not on the exact frequency as the main but are close. Other than not having commercials, don't know what else is different. 

The reciever is my radio, so is the problem with my radio? If you were tuned to the same would you hear it also? These HD stations are often broadcast in other areas but at different frequencies.


----------



## Aeson

One more for you foodies. Wild black barries with vanilla icecream.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

What was the dial set to? What station frequency?


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> What was the dial set to? What station frequency?



It's no longer playing the sound. It's back to normal. The station is 94.9FM HD 2 The Lake








						Listen to Your Favorite Music, Podcasts, and Radio Stations for Free! – iHeart
					

All your favorite music, podcasts, and radio stations available for free. Listen to thousands of live radio stations or create your own artist stations and playlists. Get the latest music and trending news, from your favorite artists and bands.




					thelakeatlanta.iheart.com
				




I don't know if the station has a local equivalent. It's classic rock. You might like it.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, I can only say that there was something wrong electronically with the audio circuits. something needed adjustment or had burned out.


----------



## Aeson

I think the  secondary HD stations are not monitored as closely as the primary. They don't have commercials or DJs. Issues with their systems could go for days before getting fixed.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

yup, its all automated and remote transmitted. Probably run by some computer algorithm cooked up by @Bront .


----------



## Aeson




----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

yup, the fizzicyst mod!

or @darjr jr. might, but I doubt he has any maliciousness in him to be able to do that.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

By the way, Happy Birthday @Morrus


----------



## Aeson

You keep @ ing people, they'll start showing up. That means we'll have to clean up and behave. I'll have to put pants on.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Well, You gots to do what you gots to do!


----------



## Aeson

I celebrated my raise by spending money.  I bought New York strip, salad makings, and stuff for banana splits. I used a Longhorn Steakhouse branded dry rub. It seemed a little salty, but good. Everything turned out well. The meal was steak and vegetables, salad, and French fries.  I waited a bit for dessert.


----------



## Mad_Jack

It's almost noon on Sunday, and I'm pretty sure I've only eaten twice since Friday after work... I should probably go feed myself.

Green skull needs food badly.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Its 1:24 and I just got back from the grocer and I needed something to make my bloodsugar happy.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Its 1:24 and I just got back from the grocer and I needed something to make my bloodsugar happy.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

getting a server error. But if I hit refresh, my post shows up.


----------



## CleverNickName

Meanwhile in Portland...


----------



## Aeson

It's 117 degrees or 69 degrees? I was even more confused when I read your post as Poland not Portland.


----------



## Aeson

I meant to cut the cucumber I posted about the other day. I cut it up today for a salad. It's so good. It seems to me home grown vegetables are more flavorful.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> It's 117 degrees or 69 degrees? I was even more confused when I read your post as Poland not Portland.



The 69 degrees (F) is the overnight low.  The 117 degrees was the current temperature at the time the pic was taken.  (It's cooled down to a frost 106 since then, though.)


----------



## Blackrat

That’s freaking 47° in actual civilised people scale! I’ve been to a sauna that was colder! Granted, it was lousy cold excuse of a sauna, but still...


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching a YouTube video and these images were used in it.




King James




John Rainolds




Archbishop Whitgift

The resemblance is uncanny.  I know artists can't always get the subject to sit for a portrait long term. Are we looking at the artist's face? A model? They have to be the same person.


----------



## Aeson

I may have just seen the worst edit job. I'm watching an episode of Evil. This guy is talking to a woman, she's laying on her side with her shoulder bared, cut; she's sitting up, cut; she's laying down again. The scene where she's sitting up is several seconds. Often it's just a quick moment.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> That’s freaking 47° in actual civilised people scale! I’ve been to a sauna that was colder! Granted, it was lousy cold excuse of a sauna, but still...



That would indeed be a lousy excuse of a sauna if it is a dry sauna. Might work if it is a steam-sauna.  Might, being the operative word.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I may have just seen the worst edit job. I'm watching an episode of Evil. This guy is talking to a woman, she's laying on her side with her shoulder bared, cut; she's sitting up, cut; she's laying down again. The scene where she's sitting up is several seconds. Often it's just a quick moment.



There’s a few sequences in _Fatal Attraction _where the editing is terrible, and one stands out.

They’re talking after being intimate.  He’s getting dressed, she’s still abed.  In a single sentence, her breasts go from covered to uncovered back to covered several times in a single sentence, with her hands lying on top of the sheets at her sides.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I may have just seen the worst edit job. I'm watching an episode of Evil. This guy is talking to a woman, she's laying on her side with her shoulder bared, cut; she's sitting up, cut; she's laying down again. The scene where she's sitting up is several seconds. Often it's just a quick moment.



I present to you Flight officer lemont










						Chosen One of the Day: That dead woman who got a second chance in Space Mutiny
					

One of the most loved episodes of Mystery Science Theater 3000 features a cheap and heavily muumuued '80s turd of a film called Space Mutiny. It stars Reb Brown, the OG Captain America from a 1979 made-for-TV movie. It stars Cisse Cameron, who got super naked in Porky's II: The Next Day. It...




					www.syfy.com


----------



## Aeson

I think Michelle Rodriguez is playing a Hawaiian barbarian in the D&D movie.


----------



## Ulfgeir

The town I live in turns 400 years old today. There might be cake, but as I am working in another town, that turned 400 earlier this month I will miss all the celebrations... So effectively, the cake is a lie.


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> The town I live in turns 400 years old today. There might be cake, but as I am working in another town, that turned 400 earlier this month I will miss all the celebrations... So effectively, the cake is a lie.



What the?! You have towns that young?! I thought all of the swedish towns were from pre 1500... The town I grew up in was established around 1350, by swedes, and we were a few hundred years behind you in civilisation back then... 

By the way, that town has buildings, still in use, predating Columbus’ journeys to America. Something to be amazed by our ’merican brothers...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> What the?! You have towns that young?! I thought all of the swedish towns were from pre 1500... The town I grew up in was established around 1350, by swedes, and we were a few hundred years behind you in civilisation back then...
> 
> By the way, that town has buildings, still in use, predating Columbus’ journeys to America. Something to be amazed by our ’merican brothers...




Well, the town I live in (Borås) was founded as the king wanted to get taxes from the farmers in the area, and said that their only legal way of doing any trade was if there was a marketplace. Something you only got if you had a city. and then you had to pay taxes.  Gothenburg (where I work) was founded to get a port. The Danes owned most of the West coast at that time if I recall correctly.


----------



## Blackrat

Cool! Porvoo, or Borgå as the original swedes called it was founded on the ruins of old finnish village around 1350-1380. All the stonework of the church there are from that period. There’s also a bridge from early 1400’s still in use. Sadly, the fort that the town was named after no longer exists, except for a few stones that might have been part of a wall, and a moat around a small hill...


----------



## Blackrat

I’ll awe the americans a bit more. Had to dig a bit to find the detail. My grandma’s house, in which I spent much of my childhood, was built in 1709 or 1710. Half a century before US became a sovereign nation 

Sure, it has gone through a dozen renovations since, but the logs of the framework are original as far as anyone can tell.


----------



## Aeson

We have cities that old. There may even be buildings that old. Most likely they're churches.
Founded 1565








						St. Augustine, Florida - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Oldest in my state 1733








						Savannah, Georgia - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




What would be New York goes back to at least 1524








						New Amsterdam - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I realize it's not the same but the house I'm living in was built in 1920s. The front porch appears to be original but most everything else is modern.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> We have cities that old. There may even be buildings that old. Most likely they're churches.
> Founded 1565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Augustine, Florida - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest in my state 1733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savannah, Georgia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be New York goes back to at least 1524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Amsterdam - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org











						Santa Fe, New Mexico - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The city was founded in 1610 as the capital of Nuevo México, after it replaced the capital San Juan de los Caballeros (near modern Española) at San Gabriel de Yungue-Ouinge, which makes it the oldest state capital in the United States.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

for the state of Tennessee:








						The John & Landon Carter Mansion | TN Vacation
					

Plan your next trip to Elizabethton, TN and be sure to visit The John & Landon Carter Mansion. Tennessee offers many local attractions and business for you to explore.




					www.tnvacation.com
				




for the city of Nashville:
Details. The *building* at 104 Fifth Avenue is considered to be the *oldest* residential *building* in downtown *Nashville*, built circa 1820. Its two-story, symmetrical three-bay design in the Federal style was typical of middle-class urban residences. The adjoining *building* at 106 Fifth Avenue was constructed circa 1880.
That building is rather non-descript, now the best of the old building is this:


----------



## Aeson

Oldest building would be in the oldest city.








						Pirates' House - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				








Yar


----------



## Aeson

We're American we don't get awed, we do the awing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> We're American we don't get awed, we do the awing.



Damn straight!  So without further ado:


----------



## Blackrat

I’m not much impressed by your ”old” towns, I’ve been to privies older than those, but that kitten sure does awe!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

just pay attention to work Rat, so it does not become Shock and Awe!


----------



## trappedslider

ugh my formatting is all over the place on my book...-_-


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> What the?! You have towns that young?! I thought all of the swedish towns were from pre 1500... The town I grew up in was established around 1350, by swedes, and we were a few hundred years behind you in civilisation back then...
> 
> By the way, that town has buildings, still in use, predating Columbus’ journeys to America. Something to be amazed by our ’merican brothers...




   I live in Connecticut - a lot of the local towns and cities were founded between 1636 and 1680.... The oldest house in the state still standing dates back to 1639.


----------



## Aeson

There will be a steampunk chili cook off in August. I'm sorta tempted to go. Late August is going to be so hot. Those steampunk costumes don't always look comfortable or cooling.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Make one that’s water-cooled.


----------



## Aeson

Now I'm convinced she's playing a barbarian. That's type casting.


----------



## trappedslider

Happy Canada day to our northerner friends


----------



## Aeson

When one calls the dealership and make an appointment to bring in the car, one would think the parts to be there for the appointment. What's the point of making an appointment? We called a couple of weeks ago to make an appointment to get recall work done. The car isn't ready because a part isn't there. It'll be tomorrow.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ok, I am in the manufacturing business, as I work in a factory, so I have a little bit of insight here .. .. ..

There is a MASSIVE shortage on labor right as it is more profitable to stay home and collect unemployment then it is to work. EVERYTHING is in short supply. Basic materials such as but not  limited to copper, steel and aluminium are not making it to our shores as China is sucking up all of the supplies right  now. We have lead times for materials to get to us in the time range of September and later, not to mention the act of actually assembling what the customer needs. This includes capacitors, resistors transistors, diodes, IC chips, on and on.


----------



## CleverNickName

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> There is a MASSIVE shortage on labor right as it is more profitable to stay home and collect unemployment then it is to work.



This is a peculiar way for companies to admit they don't pay a living wage, isn't it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Ok, I am in the manufacturing business, as I work in a factory, so I have a little bit of insight here .. .. ..
> 
> There is a MASSIVE shortage on labor right as it is more profitable to stay home and collect unemployment then it is to work. EVERYTHING is in short supply. Basic materials such as but not  limited to copper, steel and aluminium are not making it to our shores as China is sucking up all of the supplies right  now. We have lead times for materials to get to us in the time range of September and later, not to mention the act of actually assembling what the customer needs. This includes capacitors, resistors transistors, diodes, IC chips, on and on.



Not only that in general, but in the particular, once they start poking around at the problem, they may find that the part you KNOW needed fixing isn’t the only thing going on.  

In The Before Times, my parents had to leave their Cadillac in NOLA  for almost 2 weeks after going for Mardi Gras because the part that broke needed another part.  (That was almost the last time we drove a _personal_ vehicle on a long road trip.)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

CleverNickName said:


> This is a peculiar way for companies to admit they don't pay a living wage, isn't it?



That is so true.


----------



## Mad_Jack

CleverNickName said:


> This is a peculiar way for companies to admit they don't pay a living wage, isn't it?




 Actually, even for a lot of people who were making enough to live on, the extra cash that the US gub'ment was handing out to help those on unemployment during the pandemic was more than they would have been making at work, even without adding in their actual unemployment money. It was a pretty tempting incentive to stay home.

I sure as hell would have been better off financially if I'd been laid off for most of the last year instead of being an essential worker.
After taxes I bring home around $426 a week. If I'd been out of work, I would have been getting $600 a week, _plus_ the $275-300 I would have gotten from unemployment. That's almost twice what I earn.

But I'm a warehouse worker for a toothpaste manufacturer, so I was "essential"...
Because gawds know civilization woud crumble if people couldn't get their overpriced all-natural toothpaste from Amazon with two-day free shipping...  /snark


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Mad_Jack said:


> Actually, even for a lot of people who were making enough to live on, the extra cash that the US gub'ment was handing out to help those on unemployment during the pandemic was more than they would have been making at work, even without adding in their actual unemployment money. It was a pretty tempting incentive to stay home.
> 
> I sure as hell would have been better off financially if I'd been laid off for most of the last year instead of being an essential worker.
> After taxes I bring home around $426 a week. If I'd been out of work, I would have been getting $600 a week, _plus_ the $275-300 I would have gotten from unemployment. That's almost twice what I earn.
> 
> But I'm a warehouse worker for a toothpaste manufacturer, so I was "essential"...
> Because gawds know civilization woud crumble if people couldn't get their overpriced all-natural toothpaste from Amazon with two-day free shipping...  /snark



This is the more accurate rendition. The devaluing of the dollar is quite astounding right now.


----------



## Aeson

I find myself wondering how bad the pandemic could have been if those people went to work instead of staying home. Restaurants would have been some of the worst places to work. So many customers coming and going. Depending on the restaurant you could easily be exposed to hundreds of people. That realization has dawned on people. They now correctly believe it's not worth their lives.  I don't blame some for holding out for as long as they have. Now restaurants are, in theory anyway, safer, and paying better. 

There will always be people that take advantage of the system. They take the free handouts and demand more. There will always be @zzholes that have to complain about them. Many have done what they felt was right for them and theirs, right or wrong. The lock downs and extra money saved lives in my opinion.  In the end that was the goal.


----------



## Aeson

A Jpop band I could really get in to.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> A Jpop band I could really get in to.



This is one of their slower songs as far as I recall.


----------



## Blackrat

There’s this Ukrainian pop band, Nikita. I bet you’d like them. Especially their music video ”Avocado”. It’s really not grandma appropriate so I won’t link it directly, but please, do look it up...


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ulfgeir said:


> This is one of their slower songs as far as I recall.




 Yeah... Regardless of whether or not you like their music, it's pretty much been agreed upon (sometimes grudgingly, lol) by the masses that they're an actual metal band and have established their metal credentials. (Or at least the metal credentials of the folks playing and writing the music.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Zhigulevskoye (Baltika version)





 4.5% Pale Lager. Not as strong Baltika 7 mild grain taste. Generic pale lager. Not to bad but not as nice as say Baltika 7 or Zatecky Gus. Poured from a 900mm can. 

 Reasonably clean and crisp. Apparently it was the most popular beer in the USSR based on an Austrian recipe. 

  Just a typical macro beer. Better than a lot but perfectly drinkable. Unlike a crap beer which can go down on a hot summer's day this beer would probably be good.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I wonder why they didn't just make it a full liter?


----------



## Aeson

Danny could you suggest a good chef's knife? I use steak knives to do most of my cutting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Danny could you suggest a good chef's knife? I use steak knives to do most of my cutting.



I’ll check mine when I get up in the AM.  I know the two I use most often are santokus, and I have a “proper” chef’s knife as well.  Just can’t recall the brands.

One thing I CAN tell you off the top of my head is that I have a pair of Cutco paring knives.  Now, Cutco isn exactly the most highly regarded brand out there, but I REALLY love the size and ergonomics of theor paring knives.  They’re a little longer and have Cutco’s standard ergonomics.  On some knives, those contours aren’t so great, but on the parer, its super comfy.  

My Mom, who has some issues with hand strength and control had been using our steak knives for prep work for several years because the parers we used to have were difficult for her to maintain a safe grip.  But once we got the Cutco parers, she took to them immediately.


----------



## Aeson

Holy mother, those are expensive knives. I appreciate the input so far.


----------



## Aeson

BTW, I made the most excellent meatloaf tonight. Ground beef and Italian sausage. Mushrooms, onions, and green peppers. With Italian seasoning, eggs, and tomato sauce. Very typical but it's good.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

check amazon, they have some nice knives


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I wish I had taken a better pic, but this is a Japanese made Damascus steel chef knife. It cost about 60 bucks or so. I cut myself the first day I used it, and had to go to the hospital. I felt nothing, it was so sharp!


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just checked: Zwilling/Henkels made most of our good knives.

Not cheap, no.  But a good chef or santoku is an investment in your kitchen’s efficiency and safety.  If you can only buy one good knife, this is where to spend the money.

And a Wusthoff (or similar) manual sharpener is a must, too.  (I have 2.)  Sharper is safer!  And they cost a lot less than electric sharpeners.  Those are faster and better -for average Joes like us- but good ones are $100+.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have a wustoff 8 in chef's knife and 2 paring knives as well, it is good to not cross contaminate when cooking!


----------



## Aeson

For sharpening would you recommend one of these?






						Amazon.com: Wüsthof - 2 Stage Hand-Held Sharpener (2922): Home & Kitchen
					

Online shopping for Kitchen Knives & Accessories from a great selection of Cutlery Sets, Specialty Knives, Sharpeners, Cutting Boards, & more at everyday low prices.



					www.amazon.com
				




I'm thinking of this pair. 





						Amazon.com: WÜSTHOF Gourmet Two Piece Cook's Knife Set | 2-Piece German Knife Set with 8" Chef's Knife & 4" Utility Knife | Precise Laser Cut High Carbon Stainless Steel Kitchen Cook's Knife Set – Model 9654: Block Knife Sets: Kitchen & Dining
					

Amazon.com: WÜSTHOF Gourmet Two Piece Cook's Knife Set | 2-Piece German Knife Set with 8" Chef's Knife & 4" Utility Knife | Precise Laser Cut High Carbon Stainless Steel Kitchen Cook's Knife Set – Model 9654: Block Knife Sets: Kitchen & Dining



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> For sharpening would you recommend one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Wüsthof - 2 Stage Hand-Held Sharpener (2922): Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Online shopping for Kitchen Knives & Accessories from a great selection of Cutlery Sets, Specialty Knives, Sharpeners, Cutting Boards, & more at everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of this pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: WÜSTHOF Gourmet Two Piece Cook's Knife Set | 2-Piece German Knife Set with 8" Chef's Knife & 4" Utility Knife | Precise Laser Cut High Carbon Stainless Steel Kitchen Cook's Knife Set – Model 9654: Block Knife Sets: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: WÜSTHOF Gourmet Two Piece Cook's Knife Set | 2-Piece German Knife Set with 8" Chef's Knife & 4" Utility Knife | Precise Laser Cut High Carbon Stainless Steel Kitchen Cook's Knife Set – Model 9654: Block Knife Sets: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



Looks like a newer version of the two I have, so yes!

FYI, the two I have are designed to give different angles to the blade.  My red one gives a sharper edge than the black one by a couple of degrees.  The difference is down to cultural preferences- Asian knives are commonly designed to be slightly sharper than ther European analogs.  But both will be sharp.

(That said, Wusthof may not ge making them 2 ways anymore.)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I use an old fashioned whet stone.


----------



## trappedslider

*John Hancock*: I'm concerned over the continued absence of 1/13th of this Congress. Where is New Jersey?
*John Dickinson*: Somewhere between New York and Pennsylvania.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*George*: they said not to tread on them.


----------



## Aeson

New Jersey is the Mississippi of the North East. Everyone in the South* says "at least we're not Mississippi" Everyone in the North East points the finger at New Jersey. 

*except Alabama, only because they can't spell Mississippi.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hey, I know a beautiful woman with a heart more precious then piles of rubies and diamond and more pure then the purest of gold. Don't pick on Mississippi.


----------



## trappedslider

I think i can live without knowing this trick


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

photoshopping that pic is a very bad idea. without proper equipment, that girl would have died.


----------



## trappedslider

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> photoshopping that pic is a very bad idea. without proper equipment, that girl would have died.



two things: It's a real image from an advert

second


----------



## Aeson

That's a girl? I never assume these days.


----------



## Aeson

Today I learned the term solar noon. It's the time of day the sun reaches its highest point for your sky. Today for me it's  1:40 PM.


----------



## Aeson

I'm at Quick Trip getting coffee when a woman with 2 kids comes also getting coffee. Her 2 little ones are running around getting into everything. She keeps telling them to stop but they keep going. The girl couldn't be more than 4 years old is still tall enough to reach the HOT WATER dispenser at the coffee area. Her mother's back is turned so she doesn't know what is happening. I reach over and pull the girl's hand away and tell her not to play with that. Her mom turns around and tells the girl not to play with it. I keep on walking. I didn't even get a thank you. I shouldn't be surprised, she really had her hands full with those 2.
Sometimes, for me words and actions come slowly. I felt acting in that moment was faster than warning. She would have had to react to my warning. I'm glad I was able to act. The words weren't coming fast enough.


----------



## Aeson

"I'm a series of masks hiding something dead inside"


----------



## Aeson

Fox Weather is coming to a streaming platform near you. I don't see anything wrong with this. Nope. Nope. Nope. Not at all. Not one bit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Aeson 

I forgot: a cutting board (wood, bamboo, plastic)  is _essential _for using with a good knife.  Glass, ceramic or other surfaces can dull/damage the blade.  So you don’t want to use it on things like plates or trivets


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Aeson
> 
> I forgot: a cutting board (wood, bamboo, plastic)  is _essential _for using with a good knife.  Glass, ceramic or other surfaces can dull/damage the blade.  So you don’t want to use it on things like plates or trivets



I have a glass cutting board.  The sharpener I ordered comes paired with a wooden one.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, use the wooden one. As Danny said, glass is bad for knives.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I have a glass cutting board.  The sharpener I ordered comes paired with a wooden one.



A glass cutting board?!? That sounds bad. Only thing I can think of that it would work for is a serving tray, or for mixing sticky things on.


----------



## Aeson

Yay I have something to look forward to.[/sarcasm] Research confirms something I've already assumed, lonely people die younger and in poorer health. My stated goal is to have enough money for when the time comes I won't go into an old folks home where they'll abuse me or actively try to kill me. Maybe I won't have to wait that long.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> A glass cutting board?!? That sounds bad. Only thing I can think of that it would work for is a serving tray, or for mixing sticky things on.



Wouldn't have been my choice. I asked my mom to pick one up at work and it's what she brung me. It has a textured surface so sticky stuff would have a lot to sticky to.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ulfgeir said:


> A glass cutting board?!? That sounds bad. Only thing I can think of that it would work for is a serving tray, or for mixing sticky things on.



if making bicits or something doughy would work well on a smooth surface, but texured? naw.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Yay I have something to look forward to.[/sarcasm] Research confirms something I've already assumed, lonely people die younger and in poorer health. My stated goal is to have enough money for when the time comes I won't go into an old folks home where they'll abuse me or actively try to kill me. Maybe I won't have to wait that long.



Eh, I’m 53.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am 58 and living hand to mouth


----------



## Aeson

There's a guy in the crowd, when you see him from the back has hat on. From the front, no hat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I‘ma just leave this here:


----------



## Aeson

Anyone watch The Witcher? The episodes are not linear? Ciri is the child of the hedgehog and the princess?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, they don’t go in linear time. They do converge in the very end. The Ciri timeline is the ”current” time. The Yennefer story happens several decades earlier. And the Geralt stories somewhere in between.


----------



## Aeson

When Yennifer and Geralt are together it's not happening at the same time as Ciri? When she was becoming a mage it was years before. I could get that. I didn't know the rest was happening at different times.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, the Yennefer story starts really early on. Like, possibly a century before the Geralt story starts. The Geralt story jumps years between episodes. So, in the end it catches up to the Ciri story. But the others catch up to Ciri time only at the very end.


----------



## Blackrat

There will be an episode that takes place at the same moment that the Ciri story starts, but from Geralt’s point of view. That’s when you know the storylines are getting close to together.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, the Yennefer story starts really early on. Like, possibly a century before the Geralt story starts. The Geralt story jumps years between episodes. So, in the end it catches up to the Ciri story. But the others catch up to Ciri time only at the very end.



More than once I heard her talking about decades of time passing. Are mages immortal or is she keeping herself young?

I didn't recognize Jodhi May as the Queen. I was so in love with her in The Last of the Mohicans.


----------



## Blackrat

Yep, the mages can extend their lives and youth seriously long. If I remember correctly, Yen is at least a century senior to Geralt. And Witchers too live several centuries...

(Scratch that, remembered wrong. Yen isn’t that much older than Geralt)


----------



## Aeson

I had the feeling he had lived a long time. 
8 episodes is not enough time to tell an epic story. You want something spanning centuries, you need time to do it. Traditionally,  here a typical season is 20-24 episodes. Networks would order 8-13 to start with. That's why shows like Firefly only have 13 episodes. Many shows seem to have a 13 episode first season. Buffy had one I think. The network would often order more to finish the season out. Netflix and other streamers seem to go with the fewer number of episodes. I just finished episode 6, in my opinion the show's just hitting it's stride, yet it ends in two more episodes. If they didn't want to go the average of 22, they could have at least gone 13.


----------



## Aeson

I saw this recipe for hotdog toppings, and thought it sounded really good. I'm thinking of trying it out.








						Hawaiian Hot Dog Recipe with Bar-S Hot Dogs | Brown Sugar Food Blog
					

This Hawaiian Hot Dog Recipe goes beyond just mustard and ketchup. This hot dog recipe made with Bar-S Hot Dogs are the perfect blend of sweet and spicy!



					bsugarmama.com
				




Now I'm thinking; mayonnaise and tuna would make an awesome tuna salad with this recipe also.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No joke, we just did a hot dog buffet at home this week.  Chili, grilled onions, a couple different cheeses, sauerkraut,  mustard, Mayo, bbq sauce, etc.  Never thought  a pineapple relish, though.

However, it DOES make me think about putting out some pico de gallo next time.


----------



## Aeson

You lost me at sauerkraut but got me back after that. I like boiled cabbage but I don't like boiled spoilt cabbage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You lost me at sauerkraut but got me back after that. I like boiled cabbage but I don't like boiled spoilt cabbage.



It’s not for everyone.  

P.S.: I also like kimchi.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s not for everyone.
> 
> P.S.: I also like kimchi.



I'll admit I never had it but I think it's sauerkraut with a different accent.


----------



## Aeson

The Wurstsomethinggerman knife is literally a cut above what I've had. I'm gonna have to step up my game. I may take off a finger if not careful. 

I made chicken salad instead of tuna salad using the stuff from that recipe. I think it's better chilled so I put it in the fridge for later. The taste test was really good though.


----------



## trappedslider

so i struck comedy gold on amazon video

In the 1980s, millions of Romanians tuned in to Comrade Detective, a gritty and sleek buddy cop show that not only entertained its citizens but also promoted Communist ideals and inspired a deep nationalism. It has now been digitally remastered and dubbed into English for the first time by a cast featuring Channing Tatum, and Joseph Gordon Levitt.


----------



## Aeson

I see your Communist propaganda and raise you some conservative/liberal? propaganda.
On HBOMax


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I see your Communist propaganda and raise you some conservative/liberal? propaganda.



would it help if i told you The show follows the premise of popular US action/cop-buddy films and television shows from the 1980s and presents the episodes as a fictional lost Romanian television show commissioned by the Communist Party to promote a communist worldview during the Cold War. Every episode was filmed in Romania using local actors and then dubbed into English as part of the effect.

or did you not watch the trailer?

Also that movie The Hunt is a take on the short story "The _Most Dangerous Game_".


----------



## Aeson

I did watch the trailer. I had just finished The Hunt and used it as a bad segue to talk about it.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I did watch the trailer. I had just finished The Hunt and used it as a bad segue to talk about it.



terrible segue...The hunt was okay not great but also not horrible.


----------



## Aeson

I read something discussing the hope of a new Night Court show. They recommend moving it to Florida to capitalize on the Florida Man meme. I think that could work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> would it help if i told you The show follows the premise of popular US action/cop-buddy films and television shows from the 1980s and presents the episodes as a fictional lost Romanian television show commissioned by the Communist Party to promote a communist worldview during the Cold War. Every episode was filmed in Romania using local actors and then dubbed into English as part of the effect.
> 
> or did you not watch the trailer?
> 
> Also that movie The Hunt is a take on the short story "The _Most Dangerous Game_".



I like the very creative concept of how it was executed, but the premise just kinda leaves me cold.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like the very creative concept of how it was executed, but the premise just kinda leaves me cold.



which one or both?

 Comrade Detective imo is so bad it's good.

"You don't become a good Communist by attending meetings or memorizing the Manifesto..."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This:


> The show follows the premise of popular US action/cop-buddy films and television shows from the 1980s and presents the episodes as a fictional lost Romanian television show commissioned by the Communist Party to promote a communist worldview during the Cold War. Every episode was filmed in Romania using local actors and then dubbed into English as part of the effect.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This:



I  watched the first episode with no idea that that was the premise, and honestly thought it was an actual show from the 80s Romania and dubbed into English.

It's filled to almost overflowing with clichés, and anti-west propaganda which just makes it funnier to me.


----------



## Aeson

If you have Comcast you have access to Peacock, If you have Peacock you have access to WWE Network including their pay per views. I'm not a huge wrestling fan, but I do watch sometimes. I don't like using apps in the Comcast cable box, but you can watch on Roku. Much better that way. Just an FYI for anyone interested.


----------



## Aeson

My birthday is tomorrow. My birthday gift to myself is a new laptop. I tried to find one that meets the requirements for Windows 11. Finding one with the TPM chip was the hard part. I did an Amazon search for TPM chip. Unfortunately the computer won't be here on my birthday but will be here in a day or two after.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I hope your birthday is a good one!


----------



## Aeson

In case you were wondering. My current laptop will go to my mom which will replace her current one which was my old one. She gets my hand me down laptops. lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

I went to KFC today.

For the first time in about _six years_ or so... lol.

  I don't like fried chicken all that much (but I do like their popcorn chicken) and their prices are high, but I figured since I was standing in the parking lot next to one I'd go in and have a look.
Their Famous Bowl meal wasn't all that expensive anymore, and I really like them.
Plus the plastic bowls and their covers are both sturdy enough to use them for storage containers.


----------



## Aeson

I save Chinese take out for the same reason. 
I went to Culver's today. Their big thing is frozen custard. I'm not that impressed. Their onion rings are good. Burgers are good. I got a fish sandwich and was underwhelmed. Fish sandwiches seem a little blah at most places though. I'm not sure why. The custard flavor of the day was peach. I got that. I like fruit flavored stuff, I like peach flavored stuff, but this didn't do it for me either. This was the 3rd time going to Culver's. I think Dairy Queen has better food and icecream. I probably should have gone there. 

If you have a Popeyes nearby try them. Even after working for them I'd still eat there. It's good.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Here in Nashville, they have just about every thing chicken.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fried chicken?  MMMMMMmmmmmmm!

Popeye’s is probably my favorite fried chicken chain.  I used to eat KFC more than I do now, in part because it seems like the quality has gone downhill.  Church’s is a comfort food for me, and their pieces are among the largest in the biz- they’re also a sister company of Popeye’s.  Grandy’s is a Texas chain that also has big pieces, but goes a bit more traditional southern, with sides like mashed potatoes & gravy, green beans with bacon, and cinnamon rolls.

I keep meaning to try Golden Chick and a few others, but…

And Chick-Fil-A is still my #1 fried chicken sandwich.  Popeye’s is close, but not quite it.


----------



## Aeson

I like Church's but it's not convenient. It would definitely top my list if it were closer. 

I don't which devil Truet Cathy sold his soul to to make Chik-fil-A as popular as it is. It's a subpar sandwich at best. For the longest time my go to chicken sandwich was the Spicey chicken sandwich at Wendy's. I'd eat a week old McDonald's chicken sandwich before eating a fresh on at Chik-fil-a.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hattie B's makes some spicy chicken if that is what you are looking for


----------



## Aeson

I consume them all. Iced tea is my preferred drink.













						Coffee vs Tea vs Soft Drinks: What Caffeine Drinks Do Countries Prefer?
					

Do you drink coffee, tea, or cola? Each country has their own drink preference.




					www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## Blackrat

I’m a traditional finn when it comes to coffee, although I have cut back heavily in the last few years. Drinking two full pots a day was quite the norm for me. Now I’m down to half a pot on workdays and none at all on free time.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> If you have a Popeyes nearby try them. Even after working for them I'd still eat there. It's good.




 We have a local one, but that place kind of scares me - it _literally_ showed up overnight, lol.

I drove by one day and they were doing something in an empty spot in the parking lot of the shopping center. Two days later, there was a shell of a Popeye's standing there. About a week later, the place was open for business...


----------



## Aeson

I want to share video I shot of a possum behaving oddly. It's too large to embed and too large to attach. Is there a free video editing app for Windows I could use to make the file smaller?


----------



## megamania

sounds like its rapid


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Howdy, mega!


----------



## Aeson

Hi Mega, 
It was just going around in circles in the road. It didn't move when I got close. I drove by 3 times and it just kept circling. Rabies was my thought too.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hi Mega!


----------



## Aeson

I would like to share an experience with you. 

I'm walking up to the gas station to deliver papers when I hear a car driving rather fast on the road. I turn to see that it's a police car. My thought is he's on his way to get a donut, or answer a call, but probably a donut. I then notice he's turned into the parking lot and he's not alone. Another police car is coming from another entrance just as fast as the first one. Now I'm getting nervous as the number of police cars are increasing exponentially. I'm thinking I'm big and round and have a creamy center but I'm not a donut and you can't have me. There is now a total of 4 police cars. One gets out and is moving around in an odd way. He's also holding something black in his hand and keeping it down (much like you might see a cop holding a gun on tv) Now I'm about to shat myself. The cop has gun drawn and I'm about to become another victim is what I'm thinking. On closer examination the black object was a note book. 
They weren't responding to a call. They were doing whatever cops do when they're bored and not harassing innocent people. I now believe they were racing to see who could get to the gas station first. I don't think they took into consideration what their actions look like to normal people. Everything I witnessed from my prospective was aggressive and had the potential to end up messy. By the time I get back to my car and leave there are 6 cop cars and they're just hanging out while I'm scared shitless. ACAB


I'm telling this story as I hear sirens and possible gun fire in the distance. Welcome to America.


----------



## megamania

Hey folks.   Been in a dark and nasty place and once I said I would avoid spreading it here.  Still down but not looking to PO people just because my life sucks


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Hey folks.   Been in a dark and nasty place and once I said I would avoid spreading it here.  Still down but not looking to PO people just because my life sucks



Hey, we’re still 4e here. We’re a Points of Light setting  So you can bring your darkness, we’ll shine these laser pointers through it. Might not make it brighter, but at least they are colourfull...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Hey, we’re still 4e here. We’re a Points of Light setting  So you can bring your darkness, we’ll shine these laser pointers through it. Might not make it brighter, but at least they are colourfull...



And they’ll give you something to chase!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And they’ll give you something to chase!



Like rabid possums.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Like rabid possums.



No, can’t say that I do.


----------



## Maxperson

Mad_Jack said:


> We have a local one, but that place kind of scares me - it _literally_ showed up overnight, lol.
> 
> I drove by one day and they were doing something in an empty spot in the parking lot of the shopping center. Two days later, there was a shell of a Popeye's standing there. About a week later, the place was open for business...



A woman I used to date swore by that place. I'm allergic to poultry, so I couldn't try it myself.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No, can’t say that I do.



Try it battered and deep fried. It's delicious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Try it battered and deep fried. It's delicious.



That’s kinda cheating, ‘cause almost everything is better battered


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

except when Betty's batter is bitter from a bitter butter.


----------



## Aeson

My new computer has Alexa installed I've been playing around with it. I heard you can play Starfinder with Alexa. I'm going to play Starfinder.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> My new computer has Alexa installed I've been playing around with it. I heard you can play Starfinder with Alexa. I'm going to play Starfinder.



"Would=You=Like=To=Play-A-Game-?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> "Would=You=Like=To=Play-A-Game-?"



If my “assistant” ever asked me that, I‘d probably have to punt it.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If my “assistant” ever asked me that, I‘d probably have to punt it.



Well, at least stick to a game of chess..


----------



## megamania

not "World=Conquest"


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> not "World=Conquest"



Or "Global thermo-nuclear war"...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, at least stick to a game of chess..



or teach it tic tac toe


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And NEVER teach it _Paranoia!_


----------



## Aeson

Alexa just wants to be your friend.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And NEVER teach it _Paranoia!_



but the computer is your friend any one who says different is a commie.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

I'm watching the Downton Abbey movie. The opening sequence with the mail delivery is fascinating. Truly, I was amazed by the sorting of the mail on the train. That's a great use of time.


----------



## Aeson

You laugh, but I was being serious. I'm curious to how long it took the mail to get from London to Downton. On the show they got mail twice a day. Was that really a thing?* That was at least two day delivery. Even today a letter might not go that far in two days without paying extra.

*Turns out, it was. Until 1950 in the US mail was often delivered twice a day. Not sure when it was discontinued In the UK.


----------



## Aeson

I just read an article that stated The Munsters ran from 1946-1966. That's 20 years That didn't seem right to me. It was 1964-1966. That's a HUGE error. I restate my claim, blogs need to hire me as a proofreader. Sheesh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

During a SyFy marathon some years ago, I recorded an episode of _The Twilight Zone_ I liked but that seldom aired.  When I pulled the recording up on my DVR to watch it, I noticed something interesting- apparently, its original air date is in 2163.

That might explain why I don’t see it that often…


----------



## Aeson

Your DVR listed the original air date as 2163? Was that the year the episode too place? Was it ever corrected?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It was just that particular recorded broadcast.  I’ve seen other TV show episodes with the wrong info on them, and a later broadcast of the one I recorded was just fine.


----------



## megamania

my thinking these days


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good to learn from your own mistakes.

But better to learn from the mistakes of others.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good to learn from your own mistakes.
> 
> But better to learn from the mistakes of others.



Said no politician ever.


----------



## trappedslider

If you play a Justin Bieber song backwards, you hear messages from Satan. Even worse, if you play it forwards you hear Justin Bieber.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I thought we sent him back to Canada?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw this and had to share:


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I saw this and had to share:




 Dammit, nobody told me it was Wednesday again...

<grabs the frozen cod out of the freezer and runs out the door putting on a Holocaust cloak>


----------



## Mad_Jack

On a totally unrelated note, if I ever get a suit of plate armor, it will have a codpiece shaped like an actual life-size fish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> On a totally unrelated note, if I ever get a suit of plate armor, it will have a codpiece shaped like an actual life-size fish.



A guppy, no doubt.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I saw this and had to share:



that was roller coaster ride from start to finish


----------



## Blackrat

There was a hilarious mistake on a newspaper headline today. Translated, it goes: ”Russia tested their new missile that travels 7 times the speed of light.”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> There was a hilarious mistake on a newspaper headline today. Translated, it goes: ”Russia tested their new missile that travels 7 times the speed of light.”



I _hope _that’s a typo!


----------



## Aeson

a few years ago a local paper had the date on the front page Tuesday July 4th. The next day it read Tuesday July 5th. We had a week with TWO Tuesdays. :O


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Better than two Mondays, amirite?


----------



## Aeson

Anyone have an idea what this means? I bought a wireless number pad. When I hit a key this shows up on my screen. The keys seem to work fine.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> a few years ago a local paper had the date on the front page Tuesday July 4th. The next day it read Tuesday July 5th. We had a week with TWO Tuesdays. :O



My parents would tell me, when I would ask for something like money, they would say whould give it to me on the second Tuesday of next week.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> My parents would tell me, when I would ask for something like money, they would say whould give it to me on the second Tuesday of next week.



I should have saved that paper. With compounding interest you'd be stoopid rich.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Step dad passe about 25 years ago. Mom is stoopid poor, so never was a chance. Although, 18 was 40 years ago, so that would have been a lot of intrest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Anyone have an idea what this means? I bought a wireless number pad. When I hit a key this shows up on my screen. The keys seem to work fine.
> View attachment 140905



Not a freaking clue.


----------



## Aeson

I love watching the launches from Blue Origin and SpaceX. It's amazing what humans can do when they come together. Each launch is a step closer to space exploration and people living in space long term/permanently. I think it's important for us all. It's a publicity stunt for insanely wealthy men, but it's still a net gain for all of us.

I find it bittersweet. I know I'll never experience it, and it makes me sad.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I _hope _that’s a typo!




 Well, since the entire panet hasn't been wiped out by the catastrophic effects of something reaching that speed in atmo, it obviously was...


----------



## megamania

Did you guys know I'm a Hater?


----------



## Blackrat

No, but if you say so, I believe you. What are you Hating on ?


----------



## Blackrat

The new Stargate RPG is finally out in digital! I’m loving the book. Can’t wait to get my physical copy.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> The new Stargate RPG is finally out in digital! I’m loving the book. Can’t wait to get my physical copy.



What's the base mechanic? d6 or d20?


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> What's the base mechanic? d6 or d20?



D20. It’s built upon 5e core mechanics. The specifics are rather different though. For example it only has 5 levels, after which character advancement is fully by abilities you purchase with xp. Or mp (mission points) as is the case.


----------



## Blackrat

Here’s their web page and store if anyone is interested enough: SGRPG


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> No, but if you say so, I believe you. What are you Hating on ?



Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So, what are you an alleged hater on?


----------



## megamania

On a site restricted to people with spinal injuries / conditions there was someone promoting "Be Happy- Be positive"  He has the best up to date power wheelchairs, brand new handicap truck.  His family is super supportive.   I can't even get a decent manual wheelchair, no ramp so I can't leave the house, can't afford a special van.  I have ehhhhhh..... questionable support at home.

To top things off the doctors have no idea what is wrong with me and its spreading and getting worse.   And of course I have my depression and anxiety condition.

He inferred life is good because he is positive.   I said the lack of money , equipment and support makes that impossible.

Others attacked me and said I'm a hater.

My son says welcome to social media


----------



## Blackrat

Eh, I’m with you on this. It’s easy to be happy when one has all the help one can dream of. You are quite within your rights to be pissed off at the world and anything else at your situation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds less like “hater” and more like “legitimately pissed off at a raw deal”.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Count me in on the "you ain't the hater, they are just privileged" crew, here.

It has been less dificult for me because of my service time, so I had a good medical support, as well as family support.


----------



## Aeson

It's easy for some to feel persecuted. He needs the positivity to bolster himself. He could easily be in your position and knows it. Ignore him and his enablers.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Personally, I admire his psychotic optimism. Let's all go live in his world. lol.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Personally, I admire his psychotic optimism. Let's all go live in his world. lol.



I don't know if I want to live there but maybe a vacation home would be nice.


----------



## Aeson

My friend told me the reason she doesn't do business with Amazon is because they sell a sex doll of Elizabeth Smart as a child. Amazon refused to remove them from the store. Her story sounded as fishy as Elizabeth Smart's abduction story. The only conspiracy theory I buy into is they made it up to hide her pregnancy.

I did some Google searches. There were child dolls but none resembled Elizabeth Smart. A mother claims one doll resembled her daughter, and Amazon removed it within 4 days of her finding out about it. Elizabeth Smart is involved in this using her celebrity status to try to bring awareness to it. The news stories are vastly different from what was reported to me. 
This is not the first time someone told me a story that didn't match the facts but swore it was the truth nonetheless.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeaaahhhh.  That sounded fishy from the first sentence.

There’s enough legitimate reasons to minimize using Amazon to not need made-up ones.


----------



## Aeson

Speak of evil slave driving megacorps. I went to the Walmart health clinic yesterday. I was looking for a new primary care provider. They're super nice. The nurse practitioner is a cute blond southern belle. I thought the whole thing was positive over all. They can handle primary healthcare, dental and vision all in one place. A woman there to see the Dr. decided she needed to see the eye dr., they made an appointment on the spot to see him when her appointment ended so she didn't have to come back. 

The only negative is I had a slight feeling the nurse practitioner was doing some up selling. She wanted to do a number of labs. But she's willing to spread them over the next couple of visits. She wants me to come back in a month. 
I don't think she was up selling, it's just the feeling I got for a moment. 

Unlike the clinic I had been going to, it appears I'll have the same provider. At the old clinic I never saw the same provider more than twice. It's a Christian charity so it was very Jesusey there. 

It's more expensive at Walmart but it's closer to home,  and I feel I can get more consistent care there. I'm going to see about making a dental appointment. I haven't seen a dentist in years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Teeth are not a luxury!


----------



## Aeson

I have 32 of them. That's plenty of redundancy.


----------



## megamania

Still got 28


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

missing more then what is left.


----------



## megamania

Diet soda can be destructive


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Diet soda can be destructive



I thought it was the sugar. The nurse practitioner said something about soda being bad for your teeth.

I know I drink an unhealthy amount. It's convenient. Grab a fountain drink at the convenience store is easier to deal with than a bottle with a lid you have unscrew everytime you want a drink. Lift cup, insert straw, drink, lower cup. Oh and it tends to be cheaper.


----------



## trappedslider

so, the story behind this pic is: I was killed by another player for a bounty put on me by an NPC, and I was quick enough to get back to my dead body before it disappeared.


----------



## Aeson

NPCs can put bounties on players that other players can claim? That's pretty meta.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> NPCs can put bounties on players that other players can claim? That's pretty meta.



well i jacked the guy's ride lol,some times it happens and some times it doesn't lol


----------



## Aeson

I'm just saying that level of interaction is pretty high. Talk about your actions affecting the game world. 


Oh and I blame YOU for me not knowing about THIS sooner.


----------



## Blackrat

The new He-Man is in Netflix!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Oh and I blame YOU for me not knowing about THIS sooner.



why do you blame me?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm just saying that level of interaction is pretty high. Talk about your actions affecting the game world.
> 
> 
> Oh and I blame YOU for me not knowing about THIS sooner.



Looks amusing!

Also looks like something that will be coming to an outlet I don’t have.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> why do you blame me?



You're our local mormon BYUTV  guy. That show done come and gone without us even knowing about it.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks amusing!
> 
> Also looks like something that will be coming to an outlet I don’t have.



It's on or was on BYUTV. It had a five season run that ended earlier this year.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> You're our local mormon BYUTV  guy. That show done come and gone without us even knowing about it.



I didn't even know about it.


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks amusing!
> 
> Also looks like something that will be coming to an outlet I don’t have.



the byutv app is free and doesn't require any type of sub or you click this here link and watch it Pilot


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> The new He-Man is in Netflix!



Happy B-day to me.  Now if only it was the Herculoids


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I didn't even know about it.
> 
> the byutv app is free and doesn't require any type of sub or you click this here link and watch it Pilot



It's odd how I came across it. I looked up the princess. I saw she was in an upcoming movie. I got her confused with another actress. When I looked her up I found out she's from Georgia so I looked into her more and found out about this show. 

I downloaded the app on Roku and watched the first episode.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Happy B-day to me.  Now if only it was the Herculoids



Happy birthday.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Happy birthday.



Thankyou


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I didn't even know about it.
> 
> the byutv app is free and doesn't require any type of sub or you click this here link and watch it Pilot



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> View attachment 141067


----------



## trappedslider

Small devices use two-prong USB-AC, but there's also a three-prong version with a USB-B plug as the ground.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Small devices use two-prong USB-AC, but there's also a three-prong version with a USB-B plug as the ground.
> View attachment 141179



Really?  Looks like asking for trouble.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Really?  Looks like asking for trouble.



it's called cursed for a reason


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> it's called cursed for a reason



It just means you'll need an adapter to us it in Europe.


----------



## trappedslider

While fighting with the American Junta as Mexico, a civil war erupted in the US and the American Junta quickly made a white peace with me.


----------



## Aeson

So the Yuuuge Bootiful Wall didn't do anything?


----------



## Blackrat

I was reading through the Stargate RPG rules and came across heat rules. By those rules, a typical finnish sauna causes 7d6 fire damage per round and you need to make a hard con save vs exhaustion. Man, I’m one though sob. I regularly take between 1000d6 and 2000d6 damage for fun and relaxation.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I was reading through the Stargate RPG rules and came across heat rules. By those rules, a typical finnish sauna causes 7d6 fire damage per round and you need to make a hard con save vs exhaustion. Man, I’m one though sob. I regularly take between 1000d6 and 2000d6 damage for fun and relaxation.



You have heat resistance. this means you have a vulnerability to cold.

_Surprise Ray of Frost attack_


----------



## Blackrat

There is a flaw in your reasoning. I regularly swim in a hole in ice at sub zero temps too (for fun and relaxation)... So apparently I have resistance to cold too...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> There is a flaw in your reasoning. I regularly swim in a hole in ice at sub zero temps too (for fun and relaxation)... So apparently I have resistance to cold too...



_Ball of Meh!_


----------



## Aeson

This looks pretty good. Would it count as fantasy or scifi?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> This looks pretty good. Would it count as fantasy or scifi?



Interesting.  Kinda like _Quantum Leap_, but different.

If pressed, I’d call this kind of speculative fiction “fantasy” because nothing in that trailer points to the use of technology to grant him the insights.


----------



## Aeson

Funny you mentioned Quantum Leap. From the thumbnail I was thinking he looked like Scott Bakula.


----------



## Aeson

I just saw a rat run across my kitchen floor. I kept hearing noises under the house. I heard a noise in the kitchen, when I investigated I saw the rat run from near the fridge to laundry area. I know that's where it got in. I've pointed out it could be a way in for rodents. I really need to press this with my mom to get her to contact the landlord. I'm not on the lease.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> There is a flaw in your reasoning. I regularly swim in a hole in ice at sub zero temps too (for fun and relaxation)... So apparently I have resistance to cold too...



And because you work with electricity at your factory and have been shocked many times, you are now resistant to electricity.


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> And because you work with electricity at your factory and have been shocked many times, you are now resistant to electricity.



True, true, although I have actually not been shocked that many times... I can’t even remember when was the last time I took anything worse than some leakage current.

Edit: Oh, I can remember! I took a shock from a half wave rectified line. A very very old signal line that had a real curious type of signal transfer. Anyway, that was five years ago...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> True, true, although I have actually not been shocked that many times... I can’t even remember when was the last time I took anything worse than some leakage current.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I can remember! I took a shock from a half wave rectified line. A very very old signal line that had a real curious type of signal transfer. Anyway, that was five years ago...



Soooo…

What you’re saying is…

You‘re a Pygmy Tarrasque.  Or some kind of superhero.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Soooo…
> 
> What you’re saying is…
> 
> You‘re a Pygmy Tarrasque.  Or some kind of superhero.



I am specifically not saying that. I am also not not saying that. I am not saying classified national security either...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I just saw a rat run across my kitchen floor. I kept hearing noises under the house. I heard a noise in the kitchen, when I investigated I saw the rat run from near the fridge to laundry area. I know that's where it got in. I've pointed out it could be a way in for rodents. I really need to press this with my mom to get her to contact the landlord. I'm not on the lease.



Traps and steelwool.  Critters can't chew thru it but it can be shaped around pipes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Traps and steelwool.  Critters can't chew thru it but it can be shaped around pipes



That’ll at least slow them down, for sure.


----------



## Aeson

Coffee cups I got for my birthday. They're yuuge. 20 oz cups.


----------



## Aeson

I borrowed this picture from reddit but I had the same message. 




The system runs on Windows.  I couldn't do anything with the touchscreen while that was up. I shut the car off and restarted,  everything is fine now. 
My mom asked why would it be in Korean and how did I know it's Korean. It's a Korean car, it makes sense. She said Korean, Chinese, Japanese it all looks like lines to me.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> True, true, although I have actually not been shocked that many times... I can’t even remember when was the last time I took anything worse than some leakage current.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I can remember! I took a shock from a half wave rectified line. A very very old signal line that had a real curious type of signal transfer. Anyway, that was five years ago...



What was the voltage?


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> What was the voltage?


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> What was the voltage?



230 or thereabout with a freq of 25hz. It was half wave of our standard 50hz 230V. Enough to induce a muscle spams.


----------



## Blackrat

I feel the need to explain what I meant with curious signal transfer, although I doubt I can explain it well, and there’s not too many who’d get it even if I could 

So we had a relay system that took a supply voltage of standard 230VAC. It used rectifiers and relays to send forward either the positive or negative half wave, or both, or neither. Then the receiver had another set of relays to use those waves.

So, with a standard single phase line it created basically a 2-bit binary control, with 4 distinct functions. This was created in the 70’s and frankly, I found it ingenious.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> 230 or thereabout with a freq of 25hz. It was half wave of our standard 50hz 230V. Enough to induce a muscle spams.







Because I can.


----------



## Aeson

I found out a childhood friend passed away last night. After having trouble breathing for a week he went to the hospital. He had a heart attack. He died at the hospital. I don't know all the details. He wasn't even 50 yet. That's way too young to die, it's definitely too young to die of a heart attack.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I found out a childhood friend passed away last night. After having trouble breathing for a week he went to the hospital. He had a heart attack. He died at the hospital. I don't know all the details. He wasn't even 50 yet. That's way too young to die, it's definitely too young to die of a heart attack.



My condoleances.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> 230 or thereabout with a freq of 25hz. It was half wave of our standard 50hz 230V. Enough to induce a muscle spams.



Well, it is still 50 hz, its just a positive or negative pulse at 50 hz


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> I feel the need to explain what I meant with curious signal transfer, although I doubt I can explain it well, and there’s not too many who’d get it even if I could
> 
> So we had a relay system that took a supply voltage of standard 230VAC. It used rectifiers and relays to send forward either the positive or negative half wave, or both, or neither. Then the receiver had another set of relays to use those waves.
> 
> So, with a standard single phase line it created basically a 2-bit binary control, with 4 distinct functions. This was created in the 70’s and frankly, I found it ingenious.



I'd have to see the schematics on this


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I'd have to see the schematics on this



Hmm, wonder if the schematics still are in the archives . That system was dismantled and modernised a few years back. I have to go digging once I’m back to work from vacation.


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Well, it is still 50 hz, its just a positive or negative pulse at 50 hz



Right, so it is... It’s a pulsing 50hz instead of ”clean wave” 50hz... Shorted my brain yesterday or something.

Well, hurt anyway, and I had to get an ecg done. Didn’t cause any more problems than what I already had with my heart though, lucky me.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I was shocked by 430 volts dc back when I was in the military. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

This device almost sounds like an early form of square generator.


----------



## Aeson

Bigfoot is often confused with sasquatch, yeti never complains.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good “Dad” joke!


----------



## Aeson

I heard it on a podcast. The host read it from a tweet from a listener. No telling how far it goes to find the origin.
The podcast








						A Three Seas Production
					






					www.cultscryptidsconspiracies.com


----------



## Aeson

I think we should stop using "avoid it like the plague", because clearly, humans can't do that.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I think we should stop using "avoid it like the plague", because clearly, humans can't do that.



Or maybe update the usage to be more in line with reality? As in:

_"I love ham sammiches!"
"Me too! I avoid 'em like the plague!"_​


----------



## trappedslider

Age check ,if you get this..you're old: 

It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


> Age check ,if you get this..you're old:
> 
> It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.



I true story:
I played a DCC game about 7 years or so ago and my character was a commoner and he was always saying that very line!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Bigfoot is often confused with sasquatch, yeti never complains.



What about Grassman, Skunk Ape, Howler, Snowman and a few other large footed hairy guys?


----------



## megamania

Anyone here watch the new Masters of The Universe?  Kevin Smith is catching so much flak for it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Anyone here watch the new Masters of The Universe?  Kevin Smith is catching so much flak for it.



I watched the first episode. I'm trying to decide to go back to it. I've heard about the anger over it.

I'm watching The Walking Dead season 10. Princess is my new favorite person in the whole wide world.


----------



## Aeson

To even have his wife Lucile call him Negan? Come on, man. It would have been better if she didn't call him by name at all. SMH


----------



## Aeson

That's one nice tie.


----------



## Aeson

Nom nom nom

Sledge-O-Matic has nothing on Hipp-O-Matic


----------



## trappedslider

You never know how many writing errors you make until you use an editor and begin to wonder how you managed to pass english.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder the same thing when I read "professionally" written blogs.

At times I wonder if it should matter as long as you can get your point across.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> At times I wonder if it should matter as long as you can get your point across.



it does make it easier to read with out the errrors


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> You never know how many writing errors you make until you use an editor and begin to wonder how you managed to pass english.



I’M always surprised when the grammar checker or autocorrect makes a mistake.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> it does make it easier to read with out the errrors



I just got red ink all over my phone trying to correct your errors.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

My fingers twitched (I still suffer from nerve damage), and when I saw what I had, I just HAD to leave it!


----------



## Aeson

No worries. Just teasing.


----------



## megamania

Watching the Olympics the other day.  I understand why the one Women's Beach Volleyball team insisted on shorts.  But I completely enjoyed watching Brandi on the Canadian team play.


----------



## megamania

You laugh but the wifey caught me watching.  She called me on it.  So I called her on watching the men's water polo.  Who ever knew the Olympics were so sexy !


----------



## megamania

Also been watching a lot on the MIB (the scary Men In Black).  Gotta get some books on them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

I remember watching women's volleyball and finally becoming a man.

I remember watching women's volleyball and thinking Na'vi are supposed to be blue, and you know not real.


----------



## Aeson

The house I'm living in has been sold. I don't know what the new owners have planned. I have a lease until February. I'm making plans to leave before that. 
I might have a chance to buy a trailer. The childhood friend that passed away, his mom owns the trailer and might sell it to me. It's a dump but it might be my only option right now. I can't qualify for a mortgage, and with rental prices as they are, I can't afford to rent in many places.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good luck, A.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Good luck Aeson.


----------



## megamania

Chin up


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have been there. You are making  the right plans


----------



## Aeson

Sometimes a part of being a paper information distribution engineer  requires finding alternative bodily fluid receptacles. Last night my friend needed to use her improvised bathroom feat. In a pitch black area she thought she passed her search check. Due to the low light conditions she was rolling with disadvantage. While attempting to relieve herself she failed her balance check and rolled down a hill she failed to notice. She's ok. She called me laughing about it. Of course I had to tease her about it. Not only did she fall down a hill, she did it with her pants around her ankles.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My aunt recently re-injured her arm, and has to wear a brace to protect it while it heals.  We got her some men’s button front shirts that would fit over it- the women’s ones were all too tight in the arm until she went up to tent sizes, and she can’t lift her arm for pull-ons.  But she still has problems buttoning them.

So she drives to work with the shirts on pulled closed but unbuttoned, then has women co-workers help her complete the process.

And just yesterday, she realized the room they’ve been using is monitored by security cams…


----------



## Aeson

Oh noes.


----------



## J.Quondam

A friend of mine has spent a lot of  in rural areas of developing countries doing service work. She informed me that a common injury encountered in clinics is stab wounds in the backside caused by accidentally squatting on unseen on sticks at night. 

It's always good advice to _"Take a peek before you leak"_ when relieving oneself outdoors.


----------



## Aeson

A failed reflex save vs trap?


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> A failed reflex save vs trap?



I think that might apply to hidden snakes and hot-third rails, too.
Yowch!


----------



## Aeson

The Mythbusters busted the third rail myth. It was one of their early shows.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aww. I'll have to go look that episode up.
But I'll *only* look it up since actually testing it still sounds pretty, ummm,  risky!


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> A failed reflex save vs trap?



yes?


----------



## Aeson

Could we get more people to take the vaccine if we wrapped it in a piece of cheese, or hide it in their kibble?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

We could tell them they will be on something of an acid trip if they take the shot.


----------



## Aeson

The next night I asked my friend how she felt after her tumble. She said her butt was a little sore.

Maybe there was a stick in the butt trap at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

How expensive is the meat if they can afford that pay?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> The next night I asked my friend how she felt after her tumble. She said her butt was a little sore.
> 
> Maybe there was a stick in the butt trap at the bottom of the hill.



spiked trap.


----------



## Aeson

She said she wished there was video. Her sister replied "it was pitch black, and you're pitch black. No one would see anything."

I don't know if I should have found that funny but I did.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s funny, end of story.


----------



## Aeson

Every year the paper puts out this splat book. It's a preview of the local high school football teams in the county. Actually two counties. It goes in with the weekend edition of the paper. It's a pain in the butt to deal with. It should be in the paper sometime this month. We HATE this book. It's the biggest one we handle every year. I had made a recommendation of instead of inserting it in the paper to make it available to purchase. We distribute 1000s of these for the dozens of people that actually want it. It seems like a terrible waste. My thought was to put a flyer in the paper for a time advertising it for sale and details on how to order. Also you have a better idea of exactly how many really want it. See if it's even worth putting the money into. No one ever listens to me but I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Aeson

Why did I wait this long to watch A Star Is Born? It's really good. Lady Gaga is amazing. Sounds like Bradley Cooper is imitating Sam Elliot. I love the drag queens. lol Andrew Dice Clay as her dad?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They remade it?  Hm.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They remade it?  Hm.



Wait...what? You don't know?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

News to me!


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to hype it too much, but I recommend watching it.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Ghostbusters revived on thanksgiving


----------



## Aeson

What do you think of The Grinning Fool as a name for an inn?

What do you think of it as a name for an inn connected to Hell that wanders the Prime Material,  and is staffed by demons?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Winnah!


----------



## Aeson

I was inspired by Hotel California. I wanted an inn the guests could never leave. The idea is; the inn appears one day along the road. Guests go in during the day and everything is normal. No matter the time of day, they stay until night. At that point they can't leave. The staff reveal their true nature and all hell breaks loose. They feast on patrons, have orgies, and so on. Encounters here would probably be higher level. I saw it more as a survival rather than win encounter. Survive until you can escape.


----------



## Aeson

An actually good movie coming to HBOMax. Some of the premiers on there have been disappointing. Mortal Kombat being the single exception. That's Dwight Yoakam costarring.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a hyphenated last name Smith-Forge. Isn't that redundant? lol


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

You reminded me of something work related. There is a brand name of electrical products called Allen-Bradley. We have two new employees who were introduced as: Allen _pause_ Bradley. Bunch jokers there at work.


----------



## Aeson

And I knew a gamer named Bradley Allen.


----------



## Aeson

I about red the runlight.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> I about red the runlight.



you racacious rascal!


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> you racacious rascal!



Who you calling racacious? I have lots of black friends, and I voted for Obama TWICE!!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

this is not the word I was looking for. that word actually does not exist


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> this is not the word I was looking for. that word actually does not exist



That's what I thought. I just wanted to mess around.


----------



## Aeson

So you just invented a word. How awesome is that? What should the definition of this word be? Looks like it's an adjective.
I mean it's no runlight or anything but you got to start somewhere.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

adj: skalywag; nefarious nare-do-well; cretin; lawless gadabout

how's that for a start?


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> adj: skalywag; nefarious nare-do-well; cretin; lawless gadabout
> 
> how's that for a start?



Holy shiatsu, you nailed it.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Wait, I should have said a *fekless *cretin and added mangy mutinous cur.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Wait, I should have said a *fekless *cretin and added mangy mutinous cur.



You know me so well.


----------



## Aeson

Always give 100% unless you're donating blood.


----------



## trappedslider

You can totally trust me with your car sir, I'm a professional Valet.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> You can totally trust me with your car sir, I'm a professional Valet.



GTA online?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> You can totally trust me with your car sir, I'm a professional Valet.



Seems legit.  Here you go, my good man.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> GTA online?



yup,prep work for the casino heist


----------



## Blackrat

A good guess  I haven’t played that, but it looked like GTA, so I figured it might be the online.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Always give 100% unless you're donating blood.




 Depends on whose blood you're donating...


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> You can totally trust me with your car sir, I'm a professional Valet.




 How's that go again - "I'd trust him with my life, but not my money or my wife."?


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Depends on whose blood you're donating...



They ask too many questions like : Whose blood is this? Where did you get it?

Can't they just be happy I'm donating?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> They ask too many questions like : Whose blood is this? Where did you get it?



And always while your mouth is full…


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And always while your mouth is full…



of fangs.


----------



## Aeson

Can't exactly gum the blood out of them.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Can't exactly gum the blood out of them.



I have played a scenario at a convention where we had a toothless vampire that did just that. The scenario was based on Dukes of Hazzard, and we played super-corrupt police officers/medical examiner etc.. 

Best thing was that the GM used as sketch of comic creator Alan Moore as a phantom sketch of the perpetrator.


----------



## Aeson

What did being toothless have to do with the Dukes of Hazzard? None of em Duke boys was toothless.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> What did being toothless have to do with the Dukes of Hazzard? None of em Duke boys was toothless.



He was some kind of elder relative to the boys. Can't remember if they too were vampires (I think they were. Did not end well for them at least)

The characters were from this big city that really was corrupt and criminal, and we were out in hillbilly county.


----------



## Aeson

See this is how you know Dukes of Hazzard was fiction. They had all their teeth and Daisy was never pregnant.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> See this is how you know Dukes of Hazzard was fiction. They had all their teeth and Daisy was never pregnant.



Heh, let's put it this way, in that scenario Daisy got recruited to work at the bordello in the city, that was owned and operated by the wife of the police chief and one of the characters.

This was at a very small convention, and they had been running over the years a kind of campaign for that setting. When I said the police were corrupt I really meant it.  They had for example that some of the officers operated their own drug-ring stealing drugs from the evidence-room (or if busting other criminals, then only a small amount of drugs and cash seized would find its way to the evidence-room), the chief medical examiner sold body parts on the black market etc.  The whole campaign was run with a lot of dark humour.


----------



## Aeson

That's more like reality than you know. In many places coroner is an elected office. You don't have to have medical education to be coroner. I knew a guy that said the Dixie Mafia wanted him to run for coroner. He was a pastor that worked in a supermarket meat department. lol





__





						Dixie Mafia - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

So, in the mid '80s when I went to the strip bars, I was financing the dixie mafia, huh?


----------



## Aeson

Most likely.


----------



## Aeson

Major league baseball started playing extra innings differently a couple of years ago, I can't remember exactly. The batting team starts the inning with a runner on 2nd base. The idea was meant to speed up the game. Shorten extra innings. Last night Braves vs Reds went 11 innings. Reds scored 2 runs, Braves scored 3. Braves win 8-6. No more tales of epic 19 or 20 inning games. Starting a runner on 2nd seems like such a small change but to me it seems really odd.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Major league baseball started playing extra innings differently a couple of years ago, I can't remember exactly. The batting team starts the inning with a runner on 2nd base. The idea was meant to speed up the game. Shorten extra innings. Last night Braves vs Reds went 11 innings. Reds scored 2 runs, Braves scored 3. Braves win 8-6. No more tales of epic 19 or 20 inning games. Starting a runner on 2nd seems like such a small change but to me it seems really odd.



Huh.  Something else that slipped under my radar.  I guess I haven’t seen an extra inning game in a while.


----------



## Aeson

Would one need to go to an Asian market to find the meat used? I've often wondered how to find the meats used in Chinese restaurants. 


This is the same channel as one I shared before but a different girl.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Would one need to go to an Asian market to find the meat used?



I misunderstood the question the first time I read it.  Who the hell wants USED MEAT?  
 


Aeson said:


> I've often wondered how to find the meats used in Chinese restaurants.
> 
> 
> This is the same channel as one I shared before but a different girl.



For most of the pork/chicken/beef cuts, probably not.  But I _also _frequent Vietnamese, Korean, Middle Eastern, Indian and Mexican grocerie, mainly for the veggies- higher quality at cheaper prices, usually.

BUT their meat & seafood departments often _do_ have things you won’t find in mainstream groceries. More bone-in parts (essential for some dishes), a wider selection of organ meats, and sometimes stuff you wouldn’t expect to see.

For instance, several of the Vietnamese groceries sell frozen or canned fish that NORMALLY I only see in pet stores.  (No, not kidding.)


----------



## Aeson

In the northern suburbs of Atlanta where I live we have more Mexican groceries. To find Asian markets I would need to go south of the city. I'm rarely down there and driving that far to go food shopping doesn't make sense. As a white guy I would feel nervous going in. I drive by a super mercado on a daily basis by am too shy to go in. 

Their two locations are directly across from each other. lol I don't know why. 




__





						Home | Super Mercado La Villa
					

Description



					supermercadolavilla.com


----------



## trappedslider

this is why I'd love to live in a big city like NYC..all the food of the world with in reasonable distence but no I live in S.E New Mexico.....


----------



## Aeson

You probably have super mercadoes out the wazoo. Tripping over them when walk down the street.


----------



## Aeson

We finally heard something from the new owners. It's some investment group. They do plan to go commercial with the property. That's a real shame. This house while it's been renovated a couple of times has been here over 100 years. I think the front porch is still original wood. It'll be a shame to see it go. They said it'll be at least a year before they do anything, and we're welcome to stay until they do. The lease is up in 6 months. Hopefully we'll know where I'm going by then. Still don't know if I can buy the trailer yet.


----------



## Aeson

Today's my sister's birthday. She was born on Friday the 13th and been a Nightmare on Elm Street ever since.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

On January 13, 2012, Friday, I *WALKED* out of a physical rehab clinic that I was rolled into!


----------



## Aeson

I told my nephew that now is the time he starts to decide on the adult he's going to be. He's 17 and about to graduate high school. He's also working 2 part time jobs. I wanted to tell him how proud I am of him. Oh and I also tried to tell him to take time and enjoy his senior year.


----------



## Aeson

Titans is back!
Titans is back!
Titans is back!
Squeeeeee 

Ok I might be a little excited.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm, so you are saying we need to wake up the Olympians to get rid of them again?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Is it just me or does it seem like it's been a long time since there was a new Order of the Stick strip posted?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

it has been a while .. .. ..


----------



## trappedslider

new video


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, so you are saying we need to wake up the Olympians to get rid of them again?



I'm saying season 3 of Titans is here. One of the best superhero shows.


----------



## Aeson

A four word review of Mother.

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am just playing with a new dice roller


----------



## Aeson

I watched Interstellar last night. I liked it a lot. the robots seemed rather limited and slow at first. As the movie went on I was like OMG Those MFers are Swiss Army robots and I must have one. 

I watched Mother also. Highlight? Jennifer Lawrence's boobs. LOL I liked it too. The movie seemed like dreams I have often. Chaos and never ending.


----------



## trappedslider

so it begins 1/35 M1126 Stryker Infantry Carrier Vehicle (ICV)


----------



## megamania

Did Mother just come out?   Or is it streaming?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm saying season 3 of Titans is here. One of the best superhero shows.



Wish Season 1 and 2 were closer to the characters in the Wolfman / Perez comics


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Today's my sister's birthday. She was born on Friday the 13th and been a Nightmare on Elm Street ever since.



Are people leaving Elm Street throughout the US?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Elm street of Columbia, Missouri was pretty much leveled and rebuilt as commercial property.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Did Mother just come out?   Or is it streaming?



It's on Amazon Prime.


----------



## megamania

thumbs up


----------



## Aeson

Interstellar is also but it's nearly 3 hours so get comfy.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Are people leaving Elm Street throughout the US?



If my sister was there then yes.


----------



## Aeson

On Batwoman the cars have Gotham license plates. Would that make it an independent city state?


----------



## Aeson

I saw this recipe for blueberry cookies. The blueberries turn the cookies blue. lol I like blueberry flavored stuff. I'm thinking of trying the recipe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That could be…smurfylicious!


----------



## Aeson

I smurf, therefore I am. 
I came. I saw. I smurfed.
To smurf or not to smurf, that is the question. 
I find your lack of smurfiness disturbing.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

once more unto the smurf dear smurfs, once more unto the smurf!


----------



## trappedslider

Maps used to be cool and say things like"here be dragons" now they just say crap like Paraguay.


----------



## Aeson

If I'm the smartest smurf in the room, I'm probably in a port-a-potty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Maps used to be cool and say things like"here be dragons" now they just say crap like Paraguay.



…which is actually Portuguese for “here be Smurfs”.


----------



## Aeson

Smurfette is a SINO. A Smurf in name only.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Smurfette is a SINO. A Smurf in name only.



I thought a SINO was a large, endangered blue-colored mammal in China, hunted for the little white caps on its horn.


----------



## Aeson

A spring trap in my house caught a mouse by its leg. The poor thing was running around dragging the trap behind it. I didn't know what to do. I took it outside away from the house and let it go. I'm letting nature take care of it. That hind leg is useless now. I'm not sure if it can get back in.


----------



## Aeson

The hivemind theme song?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Santana is doing a new collab album. Rob Thomas will be on this. I can't wait. Smooth was a great song. 









						Carlos Santana and Rob Thomas Are Together Again. It Only Took 22 Years
					

Santana’s new, all-star album also includes the Matchbox 20 frontman for the first time since that massive hit. Will that magic strike again?




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Dannyalcatraz said:


>



funny but true: I just made a bunch of tuna salad for sammiches.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a big fan of tuna salad. Smurf salad, not so much. How many smurfs do you need to fill a 6 oz can anyway? It'd take a village.


----------



## Aeson

Dudes, stop what you're doing and watch Sweet Girl on Netflix. You have to watch this movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm a big fan of tuna salad. Smurf salad, not so much. How many smurfs do you need to fill a 6 oz can anyway? It'd take a village.



It takes a village to fill a child.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat, I was reading about Estonia. They're language is similar to Finnish. Could you speak with one and understand each other?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

@Dannyalcatraz 
KYTV is in Springfield Missouri, Probably the _only_ tv station you can get clearly from where I gradiateded from High School, Salem Mo


----------



## Aeson

I've people ask if something had died in there after leaving the bathroom, but I've never had anyone call the cops.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

There's a farside where a buzzard tips his hat and says toward an open outhouse, "so sorry sir, I thought something had died in there"


----------



## Mad_Jack

One of my six billion projects is making a new shadow box for some of my older minis to replace the one I've had for the past thirty-plus years, since it's too small for the stuff I want to display.
At work recently, we got in a pallet of stuff that had a piece of 48" x 40" 1/8th inch wooden laminate laid over the top of it. Most of the surface is kinda crappy and slightly banged up, but there's enough good surface area for me to cut out a usable piece for the back wall of the shadowbox... 
One of the few benefits of working at that crappy factory aside from free toothpaste is decent access to wood and cardboard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've people ask if something had died in there after leaving the bathroom, but I've never had anyone call the cops.



To be fair, he DID say things that could get him labeled as a terrorass.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Mad_Jack said:


> One of my six billion projects is making a new shadow box for some of my older minis to replace the one I've had for the past thirty-plus years, since it's too small for the stuff I want to display.
> At work recently, we got in a pallet of stuff that had a piece of 48" x 40" 1/8th inch wooden laminate laid over the top of it. Most of the surface is kinda crappy and slightly banged up, but there's enough good surface area for me to cut out a usable piece for the back wall of the shadowbox...
> One of the few benefits of working at that crappy factory aside from free toothpaste is decent access to wood and cardboard.



We've had conversations about the similarities of our respective work places, so it is no big surprise for me to say That sounds a lot like where I work. 

Having a description of the wood laminate you described, I have to ask, did you consider the artistic value of distressed wood?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The hivemind theme song?




 My personal theme songs at the moment...
(links instead of videos due to excessive language, lol)

I've No More ***** To Give!
Well This Is *****

(Thomas Benjamin Wild ESQ is a great man and a genius)


On the subject of the wood, the shadow box is meant to showcase the figures I'm displaying, so I'm using nice new boards and a somewhat dark stain on them in order to make it plain enough to fade into the background.
I had seen a similar display case made with printouts of dungeon images glued to the back wall in order to make the figures on eack compartment look like they were in different scenes (and was contemplating carving the whole thing with a brick pattern to look like castle walls in addition to painting the back so that the whole thing looked like one large castle with each compartment a different room) but in the end I decided to go with a plain look for it to better match the rest of the room.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know what they're saying but they look good and sound good doing it.


----------



## Aeson

Superman didn't need to damage the train. He could have moved the man out of the way. Sheesh.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Blackrat, I was reading about Estonia. They're language is similar to Finnish. Could you speak with one and understand each other?



No, not really. There are a lot of words that are nearly the same, but the intonations and flow of speech is quite different. The languages are about as close to eachother as French and English.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone see Sweet Girl yet? I'm dying to talk to someone else about it.


----------



## Aeson

It looks like I'm about to become a home owner again, a mobile home, but it is what it is. There are still a few details to work out. Some bits and bobs before everything is final. For only $5000? I'm willing to take a risk. This could be an investment. The lot rent is $350 a month. If I choose to rent the trailer out later on, anything over 350 is pure profit. At some point I may look into moving it. I'm sure that won't be cheap.


----------



## Aeson

Study says a hotdog will cost you 35 minutes of your life. Is that with or without bun? Chili or no chili? Do I get minutes back of it a soy dog or just topped with mustard and onions?

Last thing I'm gonna be thinking on my death bed is I shoulda not eaten those hotdogs. I might die tomorrow instead of today.  Bunk that, my last thoughts will be I should have had more sex with more women. Or conversely I should have traveled more....to have more sex with more women, in more places.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> It looks like I'm about to become a home owner again, a mobile home, but it is what it is. There are still a few details to work out. Some bits and bobs before everything is final. For only $5000? I'm willing to take a risk. This could be an investment. The lot rent is $350 a month. If I choose to rent the trailer out later on, anything over 350 is pure profit. At some point I may look into moving it. I'm sure that won't be cheap.



For the home or home + land ?


----------



## megamania

35 per dog.......

I've last years  between grilled, fried and boiled dogs........  what about baloney ?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

megamania said:


> For the home or home + land ?



probably for  home only. he mentioned lot cost of 350, so that is a rented piece of ground.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah just for the home. Monthly rent on the lot.


----------



## Aeson

This is why I love my friend so much. I told her the above about more sex with more women in more place. She added while eating a hotdog. She gets me. She really really gets me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 35 per dog.......
> 
> I've last years  between grilled, fried and boiled dogs........  what about baloney ?



Oh for sure that costs you time. Being kin to hotdogs it's probably about the same time.


----------



## Scotley

Comedienne Red Foxx had a good take on those folks who gave up eating good stuff for health. This may be one of the very few of his bits that can pass the 'Eric's Grandma' test.

Dying of nothing


----------



## Aeson

Scotley, his visits are many, his words are few, but they are mighty.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I heard someone say they once believed if you slept in moonlight it would make you more beautiful.

That led me to come up with a hag that uses magic on a full moon to look more beautiful to lure in victims. Then I thought it sounded familiar. Has it been done already? And I'm thinking specifically males for boy/girl naughty fun, then a...light snack? after.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> View attachment 142768




  Someone was looking for a backstory for a necromancer-type character once, and I suggested that the character was so in awe of (i.e., codependent on) their big brother the fighter that after he died they raised him as their undead meat shield. Any time the character needed to make a decision, they'd consult the corpse of their brother.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Someone was looking for a backstory for a necromancer-type character once, and I suggested that the character was so in awe of (i.e., codependent on) their big brother the fighter that after he died they raised him as their undead meat shield. Any time the character needed to make a decision, they'd consult the corpse of their brother.



The necromancer concept I most wanted to play (but never got to) was based on voodoo and other shamanistic practices.  The PC was a multiclassed OA Shaman, so he had martial arts skills (capoiera, of course).  I forget what the arcane side was, possibly a focused Specialist Necromancer.


----------



## Aeson

I just realized if the hotdog thing were accurate,  Joey Chestnut should have died a long time ago. Maybe it's all the preservatives.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The necromancer concept I most wanted to play (but never got to) was based on voodoo and other shamanistic practices.  The PC was a multiclassed OA Shaman, so he had martial arts skills (capoiera, of course).  I forget what the arcane side was, possibly a focused Specialist Necromancer.




My favorite PC was a bard who was writing both a tell-all book and a play based on the party's adventures.


----------



## megamania

'Sweet Girl' was not what I was expecting.     A quote was taken out of context I think.    This is what I read-    "Why do you do movies like this?"  And Jason answered- "I want to watch movies with me in it with my daughter"

No.    Adult movie- not a kid's show.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Bought another rpg today that will probably never be played, or will it? Guess I will know once I read it. This is just a wierd thing..

 A Swedish zombie-game set in a flooded postapocalyptic Gothenburg. Since I work there I felt it interesting. 

The name of the games is "Skjut dom i huvudet" which translates as "Shoot them in the head". 

The game is designed to look like an old vhs-cassette, with atattered paper sleeve. It was made by a priest that resembled Lemmy from Motorhead. Guess that is an apropriate occupation dealing with undead.


----------



## Aeson

My friend tells me her 15 year old son called her freaking out. He said he saw what he thought was a spider, turns out it was a frog, on the wall. He was hysterical. She suggested getting something to catch it with and take it outside. He wasn't having it. Wasn't going near it. 

My reaction was; I'd rather go after a frog than a spider, but I'd squash that spider dead if it even looked at me funny. I've witnessed and heard of epic freak outs over things before. I think this was the first with a teenage boy and a frog.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 'Sweet Girl' was not what I was expecting.     A quote was taken out of context I think.    This is what I read-    "Why do you do movies like this?"  And Jason answered- "I want to watch movies with me in it with my daughter"
> 
> No.    Adult movie- not a kid's show.



Still one of the best Netflix movies I've seen. And I could see how a teenage girl would dig the movie. She was badass.


----------



## Aeson

Brie Larson is auditioning to play a ranger in the next D&D movie.  Lol looks like she has her boob armor already.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well, she seems to have her hits kind of ok side-ways, but height-wise was quite a spread. The question is what distance did she shoot at and how much had she practiced.

Speaking of Archery, want to brag a bit. My best shot from last weeks Swedish Championship in 3D-archery. My arrows are the red ones with white thread at the nock and the fins. Distance 24 meters..  Got a 10 and a 8.  Perfect sideways, but a bit low.


----------



## Aeson

This is the story the picture came from.
Doesn't go into details but there is another image.








						Captain Marvel 's Brie Larson Dabbles in Archery: 'My Hobby' Is 'Taking Up New Hobbies'
					

The Academy Award winner shared images on social media of herself practicing her craft in a large field and posing with her target




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

This is weird. I'm wanting to watch the new episode of Titans but HBOMax is streaming the first episode from the first season. It shows information for the latest episode but is playing a different one.


----------



## Aeson

Now it's playing right. 









						Humble RPG Bundle: Mutant Chronicles with 3D Miniatures
					

Modiphius’ Mutant Chronicles RPG awaits you, with ebooks and 3D print files like Mutant Chronicles 3rd Edition Core Book Savage Worlds Edition & Mutant Chronicles 3D Printed Heroes Collection! Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Is this bundle worth it? I've heard of Mutant Chronicles but don't know much about it.


----------



## Aeson

How does one become a crisis actor? Are there talent agencies that handle crisis? Is there an award ceremony for crisis actors? The Crissys? Do you get paid more for speaking lines? Is it improv or scripted? I do better with a script.


----------



## trappedslider

so,how long do you have to wait till after a hurricane passes before it's considered okay to loot?

Also,if you wish to watch it live with no commentary LIVE NOW! New Orleans Cam


----------



## Aeson

Are the looters crisis actors? Do they just circle to the back and return everything?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Do they just circle to the back and return everything?



Now i have an idea for a rogue, who instead of breaking into business to steal, he breaks in and leaves them stuff to sell.


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> Now i have an idea for a rogue, who instead of breaking into business to steal, he breaks in and leaves them stuff to sell.



Is his name Nicholaus, and he dresses in red?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Now i have an idea for a rogue, who instead of breaking into business to steal, he breaks in and leaves them stuff to sell.



Giving Hood?

Wait…that sounds vaguely wrong somehow…


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Giving Hood?
> 
> Wait…that sounds vaguely wrong somehow…



Only if you're circumcised.


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> Is his name Nicholaus, and he dresses in red?



no, Santa only does houses, this rogue only does businesses.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> no, Santa only does houses, this rogue only does businesses.



It's Uncle Sam and he only gifts big business.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How about naming him:

Don Ator
Don Orr


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

It's 5:15 am now. That was 3 hours ago. By now Skynet is on the couch watching Netflix with a carton of icecream on its lap.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I think I'm going to start a protest... I'm going to march around with a sign that says...
"Stop Fighting For Human Rights - Fight For Human Lefts!!!"
If anybody asks about it I'll go on a long rant about how the world discriminates against left-handed people.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> How does one become a crisis actor? Are there talent agencies that handle crisis? Is there an award ceremony for crisis actors? The Crissys? Do you get paid more for speaking lines? Is it improv or scripted? I do better with a script.



Okay, I knew I had heard the term 'crisis actor' before, but I had to look it up regardless. I remember the term now and where the pool comes fro, as I was once asked to be one with my scarring adding realism to the situation. The pool comes from groups such as Hospital employees and volunteers. If you are truly interested, go to the nearest VA hospital and give of free time while keeping your ears open. It is a very legitamate training tool for mass disasters.

if you are curious why I recomment the local VA hospital, well it is because I am a Veteren and will push for that direction! I am also a volunteer at the Nashville campus.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

trappedslider said:


> Now i have an idea for a rogue, who instead of breaking into business to steal, he breaks in and leaves them stuff to sell.



Is this rogue Neutral good or chaotic good? I have trouble seeing lawful here, unless you want to compare the PC to the work of Brownies.


----------



## trappedslider

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Is this rogue Neutral good or chaotic good? I have trouble seeing lawful here, unless you want to compare the PC to the work of Brownies.



I would think chaotic good


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

That would indeed be a fun character to play!


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I think I'm going to start a protest... I'm going to march around with a sign that says...
> "Stop Fighting For Human Rights - Fight For Human Lefts!!!"
> If anybody asks about it I'll go on a long rant about how the world discriminates against left-handed people.



Damn right..er...left. It's about time someone stood up for the lefty. I'm tired of people assuming I'm right handed and handing things to the wrong hand. Down with rightcentric scissors.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Okay, I knew I had heard the term 'crisis actor' before, but I had to look it up regardless. I remember the term now and where the pool comes fro, as I was once asked to be one with my scarring adding realism to the situation. The pool comes from groups such as Hospital employees and volunteers. If you are truly interested, go to the nearest VA hospital and give of free time while keeping your ears open. It is a very legitamate training tool for mass disasters.
> 
> if you are curious why I recomment the local VA hospital, well it is because I am a Veteren and will push for that direction! I am also a volunteer at the Nashville campus.



Where do they get the children? All the false flag school shooting "victims"?


----------



## Aeson

You'd think a crime drama with Al Pacino and Karl Urban would get a higher Rotten Tomatoes score than 4%. I'm watching it now. I'm hoping it's good.


----------



## trappedslider

Lestrade: Yes. Why is he doing this, the bomber? If this woman’s death was suspicious why point it out?
Sherlock: Good Samaritan.
Lestrade: Who press-gangs suicide bombers?
Sherlock: Bad Samaritan.


----------



## Aeson

The stuntwoman for Brittany Snow in this movie had different color and styled hair. I mean noticeably different. Her hair is blond but the stuntwoman's hair was dang near white.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> Where do they get the children? All the false flag school shooting "victims"?



I am sorry, I don't do conspiracy very well.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I am sorry, I don't do conspiracy very well



Yet, you almost had me.


----------



## Aeson

"Freckles are where redheads keep the souls of their victims"


----------



## J.Quondam

Best part is that we redheads can pluck off a freckle and command the soul to do our bidding.

_ploink!_  "Hey freckle, turn out the light!"
_ploink!_  "Hey freckle, make me a sammich!"
_ploink!_  "Hey freckle, go mete out unholy vengeance upon my enemies, and blight their legacy for a hundred generations!"

It's pretty handy.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a brunette but I have scores of freckles. My beard is kinda reddish. So I can trap souls I just can't do anything with them.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> I think I'm going to start a protest... I'm going to march around with a sign that says...
> "Stop Fighting For Human Rights - Fight For Human Lefts!!!"
> If anybody asks about it I'll go on a long rant about how the world discriminates against left-handed people.



But the Right handed people will feel- LEFT out


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Yet, you almost had me.




  In college, I got to do some actual "crisis acting" like he mentioned.
 Our theatre guild helped out the EMT program each semester by playing victims. I got to play an uncooperative drive-by victim with a sucking chest wound in my back. You should have seen the look on the students' faces when they asked me if I could tell them what happened, and I grabbed one of them by the front of his shirt, dragged his face about six inches from mine, and yelled, "I BEEN SHOT, YOU STUPID F^^^!!!" 
I got to chew the scenery like a lunatic and abuse the hell out of them while they tried to assess me - the instructor told us not to pull any punches.
Even the instructor was impressed when I hyperventilated, voluntarily spiked my pulse and faked a seizure.

The lumps I got from accidentally slamming my head on the floor a few times were't quite as fake as the rest of it though.

( As an added complication I also have some fairly impressive scars, although none are from combat or surgery... As a baby I supposedly had really sharp nails and would constantly scratch myself really badly - thus, now as a heavyset guy I have a very impressive half-inch wide scar on either side of my stomach that stretches from the bottom of my rib cage to just above my hips, and looks like I had some kind of major abdominal surgery.)


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I'm a brunette but I have scores of freckles. My beard is kinda reddish. So I can trap souls I just can't do anything with them.




 I have some red hair in my beard, and my hair gets reddish highlights in the summer if I stay out in the sun alot, despite having gotten really dark over the years.

I have tons of freckles, and I use the souls of my enemies that I've trapped to fuel my mystical powers.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> In college, I got to do some actual "crisis acting" like he mentioned.
> Our theatre guild helped out the EMT program each semester by playing victims. I got to play an uncooperative drive-by victim with a sucking chest wound in my back. You should have seen the look on the students' faces when they asked me if I could tell them what happened, and I grabbed one of them by the front of his shirt, dragged his face about six inches from mine, and yelled, "I BEEN SHOT, YOU STUPID F^^^!!!"
> I got to chew the scenery like a lunatic and abuse the hell out of them while they tried to assess me - the instructor told us not to pull any punches.
> Even the instructor was impressed when I hyperventilated, voluntarily spiked my pulse and faked a seizure.
> 
> The lumps I got from accidentally slamming my head on the floor a few times were't quite as fake as the rest of it though.
> 
> ( As an added complication I also have some fairly impressive scars, although none are from combat or surgery... As a baby I supposedly had really sharp nails and would constantly scratch myself really badly - thus, now as a heavyset guy I have a very impressive half-inch wide scar on either side of my stomach that stretches from the bottom of my rib cage to just above my hips, and looks like I had some kind of major abdominal surgery.)



I know this is real. I wondered where they got their "victims", drama department makes sense.

You're my personal hero for the day because of that. It's hilarious. My sister and niece would be so good at being the troublesome patient. I'd feel bad for being an ass. My arm would actually have to be severed before I can be a jerk about it. I couldn't pretend.


----------



## Aeson

The Mutant Chronicles core book shipping is $33 for the cheapest option. Even at half price for the humble bundle the total would be over $60. I can walk into a FLGS pay full price and pay less. Paizo has the same problem. Shipping from the publisher costs WAY too much.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The Mutant Chronicles core book shipping is $33 for the cheapest option. Even at half price for the humble bundle the total would be over $60. I can walk into a FLGS pay full price and pay less. Paizo has the same problem. Shipping from the publisher costs WAY too much.



you've backed kick-starters right? I'm considering backing one, but I can't find answers to my questions:

1. Is the many take out of your account when you pledge or when it ships?
2. Can I up my pledge for example level one says 100 dollars, but level two says $125, does my level one count towards level two or is it a separate 125?


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> you've backed kick-starters right? I'm considering backing one, but I can't find answers to my questions:
> 
> 1. Is the many take out of your account when you pledge or when it ships?
> 2. Can I up my pledge for example level one says 100 dollars, but level two says $125, does my level one count towards level two or is it a separate 125?



If it is kickstarter, they take the money when the campaign ends (If it reached its funding goal, If it did not reach it no money is withdrawn). Will then take a few days before the money is transferred from kickstarter to the one doing the campaign. NOTE: other crowdfunding platforms might have different settings and may allow partial funding.

As for the other question, it  is usually pay X dollars get level A,, that contains AA things. Pay Y dollars to get level B which usually contains stuff AA + B) read the descriptions carefully what is included at each level.  If you want more things than a level gives you, you have to add more money and get addons. Some (not all) uses a pledgemanager that enables you to add extra money afterwards to get more stuff. like for examples an extra copy of item C.

And even If you can use addons to add stuff to a lower level to get the equivalent of a higher level, that will often be more expensive, as the higher levels often have a built in discount.

Edit: some kickstarter will also contain  things that are exclusive to the kickstarter and not available when the product hits.

While the campaign is active, you can also change the level you pledge for. You might be able to do it afterwards If a pledgemanager is used, but no guarantee. If you have specific questions you would have to ask the people running it.


----------



## Aeson

The gentleman from Sweden is correct. The money is collected at the end of the campaign. Shipping could be calculated at a later time so you may pay it at that time. Yes, tier 2 will often include tier 1. Tier 5 will include 4,3,2, and 1. Always read each one just to make sure.
$125 to $150 seems to be the sweet spot. Higher price points are for the die hards and the retailers.
Stretch goals are often added in at no additional cost.  Add on will probably cost extra. Keep that in mind.

Something else to keep in mind. Many are getting stuff from suppliers in China, and there is a backlog on shipping containers so there are long waits. Stuff is rarely distributed on time, this is just causing a longer delay. Be patient and keep an eye out for updates. The good ones keep their backers informed.

What's the Kickstarter? Anything some of us might be interested in?


----------



## Ulfgeir

And regarding stretchgoals, usually it is that they will only be included if they reach a  certain amount of money (or in some cases likes on facebook etc). These types of goals often include things like better quality of the paper for printed products, or some more material that will be included, like new schools of magi something, or extra adventures included. Sometimes (though this is very rare), the people running the campaign will thing that yes, that extra thing adds so much value to the product that even if they didn't reach the goal for it, they decide to eat the cost and include it for free.  Other types of stretchcgoals are that they unlock things as addons. Could be things they had planned on releasing later on as expansion books if the core version sold well, but they now realize they have the money to make and release from the start

One thing to be vary of though is if too many stretchgoals are met, that it might delay the production, as they suddenly have much more material they need to write


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> What's the Kickstarter? Anything some of us might be interested in?











						MIGHTY MORPHIN POWER RANGERS Complete Comic Book Collections
					

Pre-order the exclusive collectible hardcovers of the series that changed Power Rangers forever!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> As for the other question, it  is usually pay X dollars get level A,, that contains AA things. Pay Y dollars to get level B which usually contains stuff AA + B) read the descriptions carefully what is included at each level.



Either i'm not understanding (highly likely) or you're not understanding my question.

For example level 1 is 100 dollars level 2 is 150 and thus the difference is 50 between the two levels, would I need to just put in the difference or the total for level two or is it dependent on the KS?


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> Either i'm not understanding (highly likely) or you're not understanding my question.
> 
> For example level 1 is 100 dollars level 2 is 150 and thus the difference is 50 between the two levels, would I need to just put in the difference or the total for level two or is it dependent on the KS?



OK, I think I understand your question...

Ok, the levels are separate. You get the contents of one level. Nothing else..  If you want to get a higher level, you would need change your existing pledge to that matching level.

Looking at the kickstarter you sent as an example.

The following will print as many as needed.

The $100 level would be 1 collected book. Your choice which one out of 6 different as far as I can tell.  This is the standard version of that book.
The $125 level would be the same book, but also with an exclusive slipcase for it.
The $500 level is as far as I can make out all 6 different books in a special box.
The $600 level is the same as the 500, but with the slipcases.

The following levels they will only print a certain amount of. So these will be more of an collectors item.
* the $550 level is the same as the 500 but you also get a signed extra print.

And so on...

And it seems that you can add on extra copies in the pledgemanager later (though some items that are limited might run out. If you really want those, you need to pledge for that level as is. and the level where you can be in the comic is sold out.)

So say you go for the @125 level, you can then in the pledge manager add on $100 to get an extra copy (without slipcase) of one volume. It is a bit unclear if you can go from the $100 and then add $25 to get the slipcase later. It should be doable, but you need to ask the ones running it for confirmation about it.

edit: As far as I can tell, the campaign has already concluded. That normally means if you haven't pledged for an amount, you can not do so afterwards. However, I would recommend checking with the ones running it if that would be possible. If not, and you have not pledged, then you are out of luck. You might get hold of some of the stuff at conventions o some stores, but no guarantees.


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> edit: As far as I can tell, the campaign has already concluded. That normally means if you haven't pledged for an amount, you can not do so afterwards. However, I would recommend checking with the ones running it if that would be possible. If not, and you have not pledged, then you are out of luck. You might get hold of some of the stuff at conventions o some stores, but no guarantees.



It's still ongoing, and honestly, it looks like doing it this way might be cheaper than picking up each one individually,which according to amazon is about 250....but my math is more than likely off lol


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> It's still ongoing, and honestly, it looks like doing it this way might be cheaper than picking up each one individually,which according to amazon is about 250....but my math is more than likely off lol



Not as far as I can tell.  They might still have a preorder, but that is different.

Observe the difference between these two images. The one called capture.png is for the Power-rangers. At the bottom it says how many backers pledged a certain amount and helped bring it to life. That is the text when it is concluded.   image named Capture2.png is the status for a live project I have bookmarked.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Either i'm not understanding (highly likely) or you're not understanding my question.
> 
> For example level 1 is 100 dollars level 2 is 150 and thus the difference is 50 between the two levels, would I need to just put in the difference or the total for level two or is it dependent on the KS?



I guess we both did a bad job with this one? Yes, all you have to do is add in the difference. It's only $50 more not $150 more.


----------



## Aeson

He's right. It's over, but you can preorder the books. They reached their funding goal in time.
There is always a count down of how much time is left. Days, hours, minutes. The button should say pledge instead of preorder. 


Amy Jo Johnson....le sigh....drool.... 4 ever...where was I?


----------



## Aeson

How does an antiparasitic work as an antiviral? Parasites and viruses are fundamentally different, am I wrong? Just like horses and humans are fundamentally different.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice video.  But I’m a tad disappointed that she missed out on another BIG factor in ivermectin idiocy.

There’s been some successes treating C19 patients with ivermectin in India…but not in the way the idiots think.  In India, they’re using the drug as intended: to treat parasitic infections.  The parasites were adversely affecting the immune systems of their C19.  By dosing them with ivermectin, they killed off the parasites, enabling the COVID patients to better handle fighting off COVID, especially when those patients recieved the more mainstream treatments, be they preventatives like the vaccines or stuff like regeneron, etc.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nice video.  But I’m a tad disappointed that she missed out on another BIG factor in ivermectin idiocy.
> 
> There’s been some successes treating C19 patients with ivermectin in India…but not in the way the idiots think.  In India, they’re using the drug as intended: to treat parasitic infections.  The parasites were adversely affecting the immune systems of their C19.  By dosing them with ivermectin, they killed off the parasites, enabling the COVID patients to better handle fighting off COVID, especially when those patients recieved the more mainstream treatments, be they preventatives like the vaccines or stuff like regeneron, etc.



She's a good science communicator. The biggest problem is she like foul language and to blame white men for all that ailes her. I'm glad this video was grandma safe. My original post was just my comment. When I went to YouTube the video was in my subscriptions. I thought it fortuitous. I watched then shared. I'd recommend other videos. Like I said, she's knowledgeable and can explain things pretty well. 

I wonder if she was aware of what you mentioned. It's possible she left it out for time. 
I imagine parasites are very common in India. Treating them would definitely help.


----------



## Aeson

I came up with an analogy that can describe dealing with certain people these days.

It's like having to cut through the brush to get through the forest just to fight the fire.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fireberry bushes…


----------



## Aeson

I want to help my Skeleton American roommate Hairy decide on a last name.

Hairy McHairface
Hairy O'Skullivan
Hairy Trump*

Any thoughts?

*If I had known he was such a radical right wingnut I wouldn't have let him move in.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Fireberry bushes…



I hear ivermectin can clear that up.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Mad_Jack said:


> In college, I got to do some actual "crisis acting" like he mentioned.
> _SNIP_
> 
> ( As an added complication I also have some fairly impressive scars, although none are from combat or surgery... As a baby I supposedly had really sharp nails and would constantly scratch myself really badly - thus, now as a heavyset guy I have a very impressive half-inch wide scar on either side of my stomach that stretches from the bottom of my rib cage to just above my hips, and looks like I had some kind of major abdominal surgery.)



As many here on En world know, IDO   have surgical scars, including a 10 inch long,1 1/2 inch wide vertical scar starting at diaphram and heads strait south from there. It use to be 2 inches longer, but it has shrunk over the last 8 years. there are others on my abdomen and thorax as well, and my neck.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

The son of a guy I work with was given - as in prescribed by a doctor - that horse de-wormer to alleviate the c - 19 synthpms [sp?] yes, as I mentioned, by a doctor. The guy's son is in his 40's and has not taken the vaccine. His wife is freaked out by all of the trash news and is now a no vax person.


----------



## Aeson

Doctors often prescribe pills because patients expect it or feel the doctor isn't doing enough. Perhaps he hoped it wouldn't hurt if it made the guy "feel better". Or he could be one of those quacks that buy the alternative facts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I want to help my Skeleton American roommate Hairy decide on a last name.
> 
> Hairy McHairface
> Hairy O'Skullivan
> Hairy Trump*
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> *If I had known he was such a radical right wingnut I wouldn't have let him move in.



Skeleton American?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> The son of a guy I work with was given - as in prescribed by a doctor - that horse de-wormer to alleviate the c - 19 synthpms [sp?] yes, as I mentioned, by a doctor. The guy's son is in his 40's and has not taken the vaccine. His wife is freaked out by all of the trash news and is now a no vax person.



Hope the person in question is at least getting the _human_ formulation, not the one intended for livestock.  If not, he needs to wear depends and have a clean pair of pants nearby.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Yes, he is on the human dosage. It is based on mass, so his mass of 100 kg would be one tenth that of a 1000 kg horse. And he is getting better. The use of this medicine is akin to the use of the epileptic seizure inhibitor Gabapentin for the use of nerve pain in lieu of an opiate.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Skeleton American?



He's a skeleton and an American. What else should I call him?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Then…O’Skullivan gets my vote!


----------



## Blackrat

Skelly O’Skullivan, obviously!


----------



## Aeson

I'm coming up with a backstory . He's a personality and influencers on BooTube.

I can't come up with other names for other social media. Frightbook? Skitter? Instaghost?


----------



## Aeson

These are really creative. Some are humorous. 









						Art Critic Cosplays as Famous Figures From Iconic Paintings
					

This woman is an artistic shapeshifter!




					mymodernmet.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm coming up with a backstory . He's a personality and influencers on BooTube.
> 
> I can't come up with other names for other social media. Frightbook? Skitter? Instaghost?



InstaGhast
MySpook
Imghoul


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From “Behind You” by Brian Coldrick


----------



## Scotley

Deaddit?


----------



## J.Quondam

Dannyalcatraz said:


> From “Behind You” by Brian Coldrick



Those are fun! I love the one with the little kid in the rainbowy pig suit.


----------



## Aeson

Try this the next time your prescription is expensive. Ask if the dosage can be changed and ask if it can be changed to a tablet because capsules are more expensive. A new medication was more than I wanted to pay so I called the pharmacy to see if there was something to do about the price. She said it was already discounted. She suggested contacting the doctor to change the dose and form of the pill to lower the price. I called the clinic and they're going to ask the doctor so we'll see if it works. I don't know if it will work but it's worth a try.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Those are fun! I love the one with the little kid in the rainbowy pig suit.



I loved the trick or treater. Both? Lol


----------



## Aeson

If supernatural things enter the natural world are they still supernatural? They've become natural.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on how we’re defining “natural” and “supernatural”.


----------



## Aeson

I made french bread pizza with pepperoni, mushrooms, onions, and green peppers. It smelled absolutely amazing while cooking. It tasted delicious. Best thing I've had in a while.


----------



## Blackrat

French bread pizza?


----------



## Aeson

Pizza made on top of slices of french bread instead of pizza dough. It's a fast way to make pizza. It's crispy and crunchy.


----------



## Blackrat

Aah! Pizza Subs! Yeah, those are good!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Pizza made on top of slices of french bread instead of pizza dough. It's a fast way to make pizza. It's crispy and crunchy.
> 
> View attachment 143259



Done that more than once.  Definitely a good idea.

Works well enough with pita, too.


----------



## Aeson

And naan makes for excellent pizza also.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today, I learned…


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

A guy at work an I were  just talking about the content of this video  .. .. .. was it tuesday? not sure what day, but it was just this week.


----------



## Aeson

I guess that's one movie I don't have to see now. lol


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

No No no no nonononono! you must .. .. .. MUST see Airplain!!


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> No No no no nonononono! you must .. .. .. MUST see Airplain!!



I've seen Airplane, but since I've seen it I don't need to see Zero Hour.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot I had a banana pepper and jalapenos, so they're going on the next pizza I make later tonight. 

Georgia vs Clemson tonight. Home made pizza and rootbeer while I watch the Dawgs take a bite out of some tigers.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I'm waitin fer hockey season!


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

And bugs. Don't forget bugs.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I'm waitin fer hockey season!



Syntax error. I understand all the words but does not compute. What is...hockey season?


----------



## Aeson

I think I'm turned on and frightened at the same time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That girl was packing some concealed weapons!


----------



## Aeson

I think the real star of Ford vs Ferrari is Matt Damon's Texas accent. lol

It's a good movie. I had my doubts when I saw the trailer.


----------



## Aeson

A while back I posted an image of icon that appeared when I used my wireless number pad. It's related to the hotkeys. To disable it I had to disable hotkeys. I never used them anyway.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Oh, so it was Hotkey season?


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Oh, so it was Hotkey season?



Danny, give Scott his account back before he notices.


----------



## trappedslider

I think this game would be awesome as a VR game...forgive my bad driving skills lol


----------



## Blackrat

I dread the idea of playing that in vr... I tried the ps-vr set lately, and got immediate nausea.

But that is an awesome game. Not a long one, but serious fun while it lasts!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> Danny, give Scott his account back before he notices.



was I banhammered????


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> was I banhammered????



No, he's the pun meister around here. I was implying he hijacked your account. I was trying to be funny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So today, I was sitting in an unprovoked brownout.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I think this game would be awesome as a VR game...forgive my bad driving skills lol



Havent played that one in years!  (On my Mac.  The only console we owned in years is a Wii.)


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So today, I was sitting in an unprovoked brownout.



Welcome to Texas where nothing is ever unprovoked.


----------



## Aeson

Has this been posted anywhere yet? Which forum if any would it be posted in? 









						Nerds Candy and Dungeons & Dragons Join Forces for Epic Snacking and Gaming Experience
					

The iconic candy and the classic fantasy tabletop role-playing game are joining forces for the first time for an epic collaboration that will find Nerds characters playing part of their own Dungeons & Dragons game




					people.com


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> Has this been posted anywhere yet? Which forum if any would it be posted in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerds Candy and Dungeons & Dragons Join Forces for Epic Snacking and Gaming Experience
> 
> 
> The iconic candy and the classic fantasy tabletop role-playing game are joining forces for the first time for an epic collaboration that will find Nerds characters playing part of their own Dungeons & Dragons game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com




It has, indeed:









						D&D General - D&D Nerds! WotC teams up with Nerds Candy
					

Interesting idea and rather unique licensing at the moment. Is this a good sign?  Get Ready to Adventure Together! The NERDS will soon enter a most epic pairing, With Dungeons & Dragons—both fun and daring. A magical merger of camps that reign clever, We’re better together, now better than ever...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Aeson

I should have known. lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Welcome to Texas where nothing is ever unprovoked.



And we followed that up with two more in the middle of the night.


----------



## Aeson

A bolt of lightning struck near by. I'm not sure how close exactly. I know I felt a tingling sensation afterwards.


----------



## Blackrat

Well that’s close. I had one struck a building site, maybe 50-100ft away as I was walking on the street. That gave me a bit of a scare.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A bolt of lightning struck near by. I'm not sure how close exactly. I know I felt a tingling sensation afterwards.



As a kid, some friends of mine and I were playing king of the hill on a big dirt mound when some dark clouds started rolling in.  I was the king when a bolt hit something in the yard on the other side of the fence.  One moment, I’m on the top, the next, my friends and I were tearing across the yard for my house.

(I was _THAT_ close to Valhalla!)

I was also in a plane struck by lightning, and the entire cabin lit up with blue-white light.  I was briefly scared, but it kept flying as normal.

And a few years ago, the house next door to ours (on MY side of the house) had its chimney struck.  Bricks were EVERYWHERE to the chimney’s south- in their yard, in their pool, in the street.  Our house- north of the chimney- had no debris.  They had to have their whole house rewired.


----------



## Aeson

Most nights I see frogs hopping across the street. Tonight I saw a lot of them. One, I swear, was swimming at one point as it crossed the street. Hop hop swim hop hop hop

My friend faired worse than I did. She encountered standing water and damaged the front end of her car. She drives a Honda Pilot, not a small car. It bottomed out. She left the car running (was instructed to by fire department)and got out. Four hours later she was able to get back in her car and get back to work.

I just got soaked and stayed wet and barefoot all night.


----------



## Aeson

Pictures she sent me.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

couple drops of rain there - think it'll rain soon?


----------



## Aeson

And it's raining again this afternoon.


----------



## Aeson

She raided her grandmother's closet for period clothing. lol


----------



## Ulfgeir

Always fun when you recieve lots of rpg loot. 

Last Saturday I helped the publisher of the Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu pack stuff for their shipment of stuff and there are some more stuff as well, that I wait for. Also picked up my delivery at the same time, and today I got my shipment of stuff for The Troubleshooters. 

The CoC shipment contained 17 scenarios, 11 of them were only 4 pages each though. 

Loot is good.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> that's a lot of stuff!



That's what she said


----------



## Blackrat

No, she said: ”You’re not buying any more until you’ve painted the ones you already have!”


----------



## Aeson

I'm so glad I don't have a wife.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

girlfriends can be like that too.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm so glad I don't have a wife.





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> girlfriends can be like that too.



Exactly, she was not yet my wife when she said that. I still haven’t painted all those miniatures either...


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Exactly, she was not yet my wife when she said that. I still haven’t painted all those miniatures either...



And have you bought more miniatures since?


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> And have you bought more miniatures since?



Hush now... That is an entirely irrelevant matter... We don’t talk about that out loud...


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> girlfriends can be like that too.



Ain't got one of those either


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> Hush now... That is an entirely irrelevant matter... We don’t talk about that out loud...



Yes, we shall not speak of this again .. .. .. for the right price, of course .. .. ..


----------



## Aeson

Doogie Kamealoha M.D.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice!  I like that they lampshaded their inspiration in the series AND put that in the trailer.


----------



## Aeson

I just watched the first episode. Her dad had the funniest line when seeing her date's extended family. "We're gonna need more Spam" I've seen the actress playing Doogie before. She's very talented. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Aeson

A scene in the show reminded me of going to a sushi restaurant many years ago with friends. One of them was ordering random sushi off the menu. One came out with a tiny baby octopus on it. He didn't want to eat it. "I refuse to eat anything that's intelligent." Just seemed odd to me. Par for the course with him, being the oddest of an odd bunch. I mean it's already dead. You refusing to eat it means it gave its life for nothing. You wasted its life intelligent or not.


----------



## Aeson

Someone cosplaying Bernie Sanders at DragonCon this past weekend.





He had to have brought his own chair. It REALLY hard to find a chair to sit on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meanwhile, mere minutes from me, we have this ongoing situation:


----------



## Aeson

Ted Cruz has revealed his true nature


----------



## Aeson

I followed the white rabbit.


----------



## trappedslider

So I've been in the hospital since last Tuesday due to asthma, pneumonia, and MRSA. I should be out tomorrow afternoon.  For most of my stay, I wasn't able to use my phone or Chromebook due to not being able to charge them. 
Anyway: I plan to watch the first episode of that Doogie show once home. I found out that there's a world chase tag championship and it airs on ESPN 2 and I already have strong feelings about it.

I also ordered brownies because I wanted something chocolate.


----------



## Aeson

Pneumonia and MRSA by themselves can be serious. Dealing with them at the same time can't be easy. Good to hear you're okay.

Never heard of chase tag. It looks like a combination of parkour and tag.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Pneumonia and MRSA by themselves can be serious. Dealing with them at the same time can't be easy. Good to hear you're okay.



The Pneumonia caused the MRSA to move from its house in my sinuses and not doing anything to being active and in my blood, so I get to spend the next few days at home doing iv therapy.


----------



## Aeson

Tried my hand at couscous tonight. Cooked it with chicken broth and broccoli. Mixed in scallions for added flavor. Not bad. Seems to have taken on the broccoli flavor. 

I also roasted chicken leg quarters. When the chicken cooled I pulled it off the bones and mixed it in the couscous.


----------



## Aeson

The packaging for the Nerds gummies has a mimic trying to eat one of the gummies. That may be the first ever diabetic mimic.


----------



## Blackrat

My Stargate campaign is coming along nicely. I got the character concepts from the players today. The team leader will be an USAF SpecOps Captain. Then he has an USAF aviation engineer subordinate. They will be joined by a Jaffa Diplomat and finally a French Linquist/Archeologist. I think I’ll throw in an NPC USAF Grunt for them to have a red shirt. The team is sort of lacking in combat power, but they’ll excell in social/skill challenges.

The game will be set in the current time, so everything that’s in the series’ will be long past. The past ten years have been relative peace in the galaxy, but now, a new threat looms in the horizon...


----------



## Aeson

Will the Americans speak American? Will the French guy have a bad Frenchy accent? Why USAF and not FAF? Does F even have an AF? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Blackrat

USAF, because Stargate Command is an USAF operation. And ofcourse the French guy will have an outrageous french accent. How would you know they’re French otherwise...


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

You may not know this, but, the USAF has no equivalent to green bares, delta force or SEALS. I was in the USAF.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> USAF, because Stargate Command is an USAF operation. And ofcourse the French guy will have an outrageous french accent. How would you know they’re French otherwise...



The Russians had a Stargate. Why not the world's premier super power Finland?

What is Jaffa diplomacy like? Shoot at it until it's dead then grunt "indeed"?


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> You may not know this, but, the USAF has no equivalent to green bares, delta force or SEALS. I was in the USAF.



Ah, but USAF has Stargate! That’s their SpecOps 

I actually did not know that. Or at least, hadn’t really thought about it in anyway. Yet, SG teams really are sort of specops


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The Russians had a Stargate. Why not the world's premier super power Finland?
> 
> What is Jaffa diplomacy like? Shoot at it until it's dead then grunt "indeed"?



Now you’re just being silly! The finns don’t need a Stargate. The finns inherited the Asgard legacy...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Now you’re just being silly! The finns don’t need a Stargate. The finns inherited the Asgard legacy...



Now? Now? I've been nothing but silly.


----------



## Aeson

My favorite scene from SG1 is in an episode where an airman was attaching C4 to a "blast door" when the "blast door" moved when he applied pressure.  It cracked me up. Also Col. O'Neill used air quotes when he said "blast door"
'That's why they call it a "blast door"'


I think it's time for new Stargate content. I think they should give SGU a redux. I liked the concept. I don't think there was a character I more identified with than Eli. I just wish I was as brilliant as he was.


----------



## Aeson

Rumors abound that Harrison Ford might be replaced as Indiana Jones in the latest movie by a woman. Not only a woman but an English woman, Phoebe Waller-Bridge. She was okay as the voice of a droid in Solo. If you're going to replace him with an English woman, at least make her pretty and talented. Pick Hayley Atwell.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Rumors abound that Harrison Ford might be replaced as Indiana Jones in the latest movie by a woman. Not only a woman but an English woman, Phoebe Waller-Bridge. She was okay as the voice of a droid in Solo. If you're going to replace him with an English woman, at least make her pretty and talented. Pick Hayley Atwell.



And Hayley Atwell willas far as I understand it be the voice of Lara Croft in an animated Tomb Raider series.


----------



## Scotley

Sigh, do we have to take all the old stale white male characters and redo them as female or black or something? Can't somebody write some compelling original women or new racially diverse heroes or anti-heroes? Do we really need a fifth indy movie? With or without Ford? Is there nothing new to write about? Doesn't Disney have a few rides left they could milk for a movie instead? Expedition Everest should be good for an interesting female lead with an archeological bent. English accent optional. Pretty sure Tibetans are underrepresented in cinema.  
Sorry, end of rant.​


----------



## Aeson

They need to be careful with Tibet. Don't want to offend the Chinese.


----------



## trappedslider

so, i'm finally home


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> so, i'm finally home



Yay!


----------



## Aeson

I read a story about Wendy's in Canada replacing the vanilla Frosty with an unconventional flavor. I thought they done did it. Brain freeze done took over and they made a ketchup Frosty. Given their unholy fondness for ketchup potato chips my fears were surely warranted. Instead it's something truly unfair. A CARAMEL LATTE FROSTY! Coffee and caramel mixed in the vanilla Frosty.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> I read a story about Wendy's in Canada replacing the vanilla Frosty with an unconventional flavor. I thought they done did it. Brain freeze done took over and they made a ketchup Frosty. Given their unholy fondness for ketchup potato chips my fears were surely warranted. Instead it's something truly unfair. A CARAMEL LATTE FROSTY! Coffee and caramel mixed in the vanilla Frosty.



They are the frozen northern states of the United States, so they HAVE to add coffee to their frosties!


----------



## Aeson

Arby's has had their jamocha shake for decades. It's sorta coffee shake. I wouldn't be surprised if Arby's comes and says "been there, done that. "


----------



## Blackrat

I took a look at Netflix’s ”Shadow and Bone”. It was better than I expected. I went in for a generic young adult fantasy series. Turned out to be less generic and more delightfully slavic. The plot is a bit cliche Chosen One prophesies etc, but the aesthetic, worldbuilding and acting is rather good.


----------



## Aeson

I was listening to the Skeptic's Guide to the Universe, and they were talking about the various covid variants. One suggested a murder of variants. They went through the list of group names, and settled on A Loki of Variants.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not bad.

But there’s other viruses that mutate FAR more rapidly than Covid.  Like Influenza.  Its mutation rate is a big reason why we have new vaccines every year, and why even those get less effective as the year goes on.

OTOH, using “a Loki” as the group name for ANY virus’ family of mutations has _my_ 100% approval!


----------



## Aeson

I think it's the fact we're currently on the mu variant. Since this started there are 9 known variations. I understand viruses mutate. Even if it's debatable if they're living, it's very clear they evolve. I don't know quickly other viruses mutate. 

I too, support using a loki for grouping.


----------



## Aeson

I asked my mom "why is the pie green?"
Mom: The white chocolate chips were _Frozen_ themed (white and blue). The margarine is yellow. You mix yellow food dye with blue food dye you get green pie.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

that is why you should use butter. no food dye.


----------



## Aeson

I had an adventure today. The quest: Find 4 used tires. Encounter location #1 had 2 tires. I slew the guardians and gained my treasure. I still needed 2 more. I went on to two more locations but failed on my search rolls. With bad tires and rain movement was hampered. I rethought my approach. I used diplomacy and started calling around. I succeeded and proceeded to location 4 and the final show down. I completed my quest but it took over 3 hours. I needed a long rest afterward.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I had an adventure today. The quest: Find 4 used tires. Encounter location #1 had 2 tires. I slew the guardians and gained my treasure. I still needed 2 more. I went on to two more locations but failed on my search rolls. With bad tires and rain movement was hampered. I rethought my approach. I used diplomacy and started calling around. I succeeded and proceeded to location 4 and the final show down. I completed my quest but it took over 3 hours. I needed a long rest afterward.



So…you were tired?


----------



## Aeson

That groan you hear is me  echoing through space like Kirk in Wrath of Khan.


----------



## Aeson

The trailers make these things look so good. I hope it's as good as the trailer.


----------



## Aeson

Im in ur base killin ur doodz


----------



## Aeson

If love is blind how can it be at first sight?


----------



## Aeson

I think the Earth is trying to use Jedi mind trick on us.






It's highlighting storms, but looks like crazy eyes.








						Tropical Storm Rose forms as the 17th Atlantic storm of 2021, continuing the busy tropical season
					

This year's busy tropical season continues as more activity ramps up in the Atlantic.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gaia goin’ psycho…


----------



## Aeson

The roof is open at Chase Field for the Braves v Diamondbacks game. The announcer said it's 93 outside but it's 75 inside because they have the AC on for the fans. My first thought was
_Do you want to air condition all of Arizona?_

 I can see the local meteorologist "We have this localized cool spot. We're not sure what's causing it but we think someone is trying to air condition the state."


----------



## Aeson

Hey Slider, how are you feeling? Any issues with the IV treatment?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Hey Slider, how are you feeling? Any issues with the IV treatment?



just having to wake up to do it every 12 hrs.


----------



## Aeson

Is it something you're able to do yourself or do you need help? I've never had to deal with IVs. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Do yo have an IV port in your arm that gets hooked up to a bag of medicine?


----------



## trappedslider

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Do yo have an IV port in your arm that gets hooked up to a bag of medicine?



yes


Aeson said:


> Is it something you're able to do yourself or do you need help? I've never had to deal with IVs. I hope you feel better soon.



Since i live at home, my mom helps me with it.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone have $250 they want to give to me?




__





						Robotech - The Complete Series - Collector’s Edition | Funimation
					

When an alien ship crashes in the South Pacific, humanity reverse-engineers its Robotechnology to build the warship SDF-1 and prepare for another assault. But the arrival of a new armada will kick off a generation-long war for both Earth and the cosmos!




					shop.funimation.com


----------



## Aeson

Oops. I edited that one after Slider reacted. 

I never got a chance to play the old Blood Bowl game. This is not that. I think it's a really interesting idea though.








						Myth & Goal (Canceled)
					

For fantasy football fans new and old!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My favorite scene from SG1 is in an episode where an airman was attaching C4 to a "blast door" when the "blast door" moved when he applied pressure.  It cracked me up. Also Col. O'Neill used air quotes when he said "blast door"
> 'That's why they call it a "blast door"'
> 
> 
> I think it's time for new Stargate content. I think they should give SGU a redux. I liked the concept. I don't think there was a character I more identified with than Eli. I just wish I was as brilliant as he was.



That show was way more hilarious than I ever thought it would be before watching it. The line I remember most (despite not remembering it quite word for word) was:

O’Neill: So, what’s your impression of Alar?
Teal’c: That he is concealing something.
O’Neill: Like what?
Teal’c: I am unsure. He is concealing it.

Wasn't quite the same when O'Neill left. But I could go for something Stargate-like. Or Sliders-like. Or something else where they're just exploring random worlds and interesting and fun things occur. Feel like the 90s will filled with that kind of stuff. Now everything is cop show, superhero show, reality show or grim dark...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, there was a lot of comedy mixed into SG1. In preparation for my campaign, I recently rewatched the entire series. It really is fun to watch. And I quite agree. After O’Neill left it went quickly downhill.


----------



## Blackrat

How does the digital books on D&D Beyond actually work? Does any of you guys know? Am mad that they don’t offer a pdf purchase in this day and age of digitalisation... So, if I buy the digital book on Beyond, what sort of reader does it have? How does it function on mobile device? Can it be downloaded for off-line use in any way?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> That show was way more hilarious than I ever thought it would be before watching it. The line I remember most (despite not remembering it quite word for word) was:
> 
> O’Neill: So, what’s your impression of Alar?
> Teal’c: That he is concealing something.
> O’Neill: Like what?
> Teal’c: I am unsure. He is concealing it.
> 
> Wasn't quite the same when O'Neill left. But I could go for something Stargate-like. Or Sliders-like. Or something else where they're just exploring random worlds and interesting and fun things occur. Feel like the 90s will filled with that kind of stuff. Now everything is cop show, superhero show, reality show or grim dark...



I think I remember that exchange. I don't know how they said their lines without cracking up. They had to do several takes.

I agree, it seems all cop and doctor shows. The streaming services are a little more diverse. Disney+, Paramount+, and Netflix all have scifi shows. HBOMAX has Game of Thrones and Westworld, along with all the DC stuff. And it'll have Dune when it comes out.


----------



## Aeson

I enjoyed the first season of Superman and Lois. (Sorry DM, I like superhero shows.☺) It left me with a couple of questions.  It's a spinoff of Supergirl. These versions of Superman and Lois were introduced on there, yet the show seems to treat Kal-El as the only Kryptonian until they reveal Morgan Edge was one. What happened to Kara? The other question. If Lois on another world had a child with John Henry Irons, and had a child with Clark on this world,  and those children got together would it be incest?


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Now everything is cop show, superhero show, reality show or grim dark...



There's some sci-fi but not sci-fi ha-ha


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> There's some sci-fi but not sci-fi ha-ha



Only until The Orville comes back.


----------



## Aeson

Not sure which one is more beautiful, her, or his voice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> (Sorry DM, I like superhero shows.☺)



I like superhero shows too. BUT... there's beginning to be WAY too many of them and I've become a lot more pickier about which ones I watch. I pretty much gave up on any CW superhero show. I watched a couple episodes of Superman and Lois, but it didn't hold my interest. Currently, I'm watching Titans and Doom Patrol (both of which have their really awesome parts but too often have weird pacing and storytelling issues).


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I agree, it seems all cop and doctor shows. The streaming services are a little more diverse. Disney+, Paramount+, and Netflix all have scifi shows. HBOMAX has Game of Thrones and Westworld, along with all the DC stuff. And it'll have Dune when it comes out.



Yeah, the one nice thing about all the streaming services is that we are getting a nice variety of shows. Of course, the downside is that if you want to watch them all, you either have to spend $$$$$ or figure out a way around that.

Currently, I'm looking forward to The Witcher season 2 and the Wheel of Time (and hoping they don't murder this show). Game of Thrones started awesome. The Shannara Chronicles was... different than expected but I still enjoyed it. The Sword of Truth series was terrible. What I've heard about the Lord of the Rings series makes it seem like they're trying to go adult with nudity to match Game of Thrones, so I have a bad feeling about that show. So yeah, I'm cautiously optimistic about the Wheel of Time series.


----------



## Aeson

Several fantasy offerings will be available soon. More Game of Thrones,  and Lord of the Rings in addition to those you mentioned.


----------



## Aeson

I signed the lease for the lot today. I still actually owe for the trailer itself. I'll get that on Monday. It needs a lot of work. The place was nasty. It's taking a lot of cleaning. My mom has been cleaning all week. I've helped when I could. There are places where the floor needs to be replaced. That's the first priority after the cleaning. 

I'm trying to be hopeful, but the condition it's in has me down.




BTW, tacos are sandwiches, so it's a chicken sandwich. I didn't see anything taco about it. Sandwich, case closed.


----------



## trappedslider

Rather than officially scrap the plan and admit maybe nuking ourselves is, on balance, a bit of a crap idea, the government declared that the idea would be "held in abeyance" or temporarily placed on hold. So, officially at least, America still has a plan in place to bomb the hell out of America.









						In The 1960s, The US Government Was Planning On Nuking Alaska
					

In The 1960s, The US Government Was Planning On Nuking Alaska




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Aeson

Somehow this is Scott Dewar's fault. They never should have given him nuke codes and a map.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

mua ha ha ha ha! I'm not saying anything. . . . .


----------



## Aeson

He even got jr in on it. Does his evil know no limit? 


Last night my friend told me she was going to cook a chicken dish with BBQ sauce and pineapple in her crock pot. I thought it sounded good. I said I have all of that, I think I'll try it myself. I gave it my own twist. I added green peppers and garlic. I also used a mushroom broth concentrate I had from Hello Fresh. I'm going to cook some rice to eat with it. No recipe, I just tossed stuff in. I think it'll be good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> He even got jr in on it. Does his evil know no limit?
> 
> 
> Last night my friend told me she was going to cook a chicken dish with BBQ sauce and pineapple in her crock pot. I thought it sounded good. I said I have all of that, I think I'll try it myself. I gave it my own twist. I added green peppers and garlic. I also used a mushroom broth concentrate I had from Hello Fresh. I'm going to cook some rice to eat with it. No recipe, I just tossed stuff in. I think it'll be good.



Sometimes, just throwing stuff in a pot is a way to discover new flavors.

Some of them may even be GOOD!


----------



## Aeson

Smells great in here. I tasted a bit. It's shaping up to be good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In the last few months I lived in Austin, I made a concerted effort to use as much of my pantry and frozen stuff without going to the grocery.  Some experimentation occurred, some with good results, including something I call 4 Can Cassarole.

It was 1 can of green beans, 1 of diced tomatoes, one of cream of mushroom soup, and 1 can of peeled potatoes* (all with liquid included), dumped into a casserole dish and tossed into an oven for a while. I had seasoned it with things like pepper, powdered garlic and onion flakes.



* I usually buy fresh potatoes, and don’t recall how I came to possess 2 cans of potatoes.  When I make this dish currently, I use fresh potatoes- typically baby Yukons- so now I guess it’s technically 3 Can Cassarole.


----------



## Aeson

I think I have the stuff to do that. I even have fresh potatoes. 
I'm sort of  doing the same thing. What I cook and eat now doesn't have to be lugged around when I move.


----------



## Aeson

I got to watch a good baseball game tonight, Braves v Padres. It was a pitched battle. It was tied on a couple of different occasions. Braves won in extra innings. It was on Fox so it was a rare chance to watch a game. I had actually turned the TV on hoping to find the GT v UNC football game. Looking at the final score it would have been a fun one too.

I'm not a huge sports guy. I like my local teams. I don't get to watch them often with my basic cable. I'm considering asking Comcast about a sports package. I might also look at the streaming options.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My local MLB team, the Rangers, no longer seem to be on any of the broadcast channels.  So I have watched very little BB this year, and only away games for them.

It seems they’ve got a virtually exclusive contract with some cable network not carried by my cable provider.

Not exactly pleased with that.  I was planning on buying a new cap this year, but why bother supporting a team I can’t watch?


----------



## Aeson

I understand. I suspect they're on Bally Sports like the Braves. It used to be Fox Sports South. Look to see if that's the case for the Rangers. It might be the name Bally is something you're not used to seeing. It threw me when I looked for it at my sister's place. 

The Braves haven't been on local tv in years. I'm surprised. How does a team maintain a local fan base without local coverage? I've listened to a lot of games on the radio while I worked.


----------



## Aeson

My mom came by, I served her a bowl of the stuff I cooked last night. She said it was good but needed salt. I rarely add salt to the things I cook. I thought it was good, but I feel the problem with slow cooked vegetables is they lose flavor when overcooked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What kind of cooking appliances do you have access to?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> He's a skeleton and an American. What else should I call him?




 Jack?

And the proper term is Undead-American...


----------



## Mad_Jack

So, yeah...

Jack's old puter drowned when his basement flooded a couple weeks ago. Replaced the puter but have to wait til next paycheck to see if they can salvage anything off the old puter and external hard drive. New puter funded by 27 hours of OT in the past two weeks - 10 this week, 17 last week. Which, obviously, is why Jack hasn't been around. (As opposed to all the _other_ times he goes two weeks without a post, lol.)
Jack was supposed to work Saturday again this week but they cancelled it, so Jack ended up sleeping for fourteen hours Friday night, lol.


----------



## Mad_Jack

On a different note, Windows 10 sucks - I much preferred Windows 8.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What kind of cooking appliances do you have access to?



An Instant Pot which is what I used last night. A toaster oven and a microwave. And a gas range.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Jack?
> 
> And the proper term is Undead-American...



Hairy is very...lets say..right "handed". He doesn't like being grouped with others. He keeps going on about how vampires and zombies are replacing everyone. The media is pushing an agenda with vampire and zombie shows. Grouping him with other undead takes away his individual freedom.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> An Instant Pot which is what I used last night. A toaster oven and a microwave. And a gas range.



One thing you can do to coax more flavor out of your veggies with what you have is using some kind of “dry cooking” method to cook some of their water out before stewing.  Microwaving can do that, but baking them in your toaster oven might be better because- depending on the veggies in question- you can get some browning.  Browning always adds flavor.  (Browning can also be done with a skillet.)

Another trick: use a slurry.  A slurry is a mixture of flour and water, or better, liquid from your dish.  Added back to the pot late in the cooking and mixed in, a slurry will thicken the liquid in the pot into a gravy/glaze on the pot’s contents.  That means all the flavors and nutrients that cooked out of your veggies into the cooking liquid still wind up in your mouth.  

I started doing this with my greens, and the results were striking.  I actually needed LESS seasoning.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> I much preferred Windows 8.



ewwww


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Which, obviously, is why Jack hasn't been around. (As opposed to all the _other_ times he goes two weeks without a post, lol.)




Jeez.... what kind of person leaves for random stretches of time without saying anything?! I mean seriously, there has to be something wrong with a person who does that!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Jeez.... what kind of person leaves for random stretches of time without saying anything?! I mean seriously, there has to be something wrong with a person who does that!



How rude. I'm with you. It's only polite to leave a note and a couple hundies on the nightstand.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sometimes, just throwing stuff in a pot is a way to discover new flavors.




 That's pretty much how I cook everything - If the _X _number of random things I'm combining have a lot of liquid in it I put it in a pot, otherwise it gets tossed in a skillet on the stove.



Dog Moon said:


> Jeez.... what kind of person leaves for random stretches of time without saying anything?! I mean seriously, there has to be something wrong with a person who does that!




According to my previous shrink, in my case it's called borderline Antisocial Personality Disorder...


----------



## Aeson

Amazon is getting scary fast. I ordered something in the wee hours of Sunday morning, it was on my front porch Monday morning.  I chose free shipping it was scheduled to arrive Friday. I get an email Sunday afternoon saying it was shipped and would arrive on Tuesday. It got here on Monday. I predict by this time next year orders will be arriving before they're placed. Amazon will know before we do what we're going to order and when and have it to us before we know we needed it.

You guys will approve of my purchase. I bought the 5E PHB for my friend to give to her son. She was getting excited looking through it at work last night. I could have created new gamers.


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve been thinking gift wrapping my old 3e core set and giving it to my nephew who is 10.


----------



## Aeson

This one is 9. He's really smart though. I think he's old enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I’ve been thinking gift wrapping my old 3e core set and giving it to my nephew who is 10.



Heh. I was gonna say "3e? Why would you give someone _THAT_ edition?" And then I realized, between 3e, 4e, 5e, PF1e, PF2e... I honestly have no idea which would be the best edition to give someone. Each has stuff I like and each has stuff I don't like. Is why I started working on Dnd Dog Moon Edition... which is gonna be based on 5e, but include a LOT more other stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Heh. I was gonna say "3e? Why would you give someone _THAT_ edition?"



Because that’s the edition I have duplicates of the core set


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Because that’s the edition I have duplicates of the core set



I assumed it was either spare set or no longer being used set. I'm not even sure what 3e books people in my group even have. Think I pretty much have Ptolus, Advanced Bestiary, Book of Templates and the World of Darkness d20 book. Ended up selling most of my stuff a few years back when I was broke, struggling and going through issues. Kind of ended my purchasing of physical books and now I mainly just buy pdfs when I want something.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> I assumed it was either spare set or no longer being used set. I'm not even sure what 3e books people in my group even have. Think I pretty much have Ptolus



wow

I have about 3 gigs worth of RPG material on a backup drive, and for physical copies I have a number of SW SAGA books, d20 modern books, 3.0 PHB/DMG cityscape and 5th edition PHB/DMG


----------



## Aeson

I can't even start listing my books. I have so many that'll never see use. I should get rid of them but I can't bring myself to do it. It's like cutting off a limb.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> This one is 9. He's really smart though. I think he's old enough.




 I was eight when I learned to play with the magenta box Basic Set...

In recent years, I've met six-year-olds with a decent grasp of the basics of the game.


----------



## Aeson

Before Fox News did news organizations make other news organizations news? It seems these days they spend more time taking shots at each other on how they cover the news than presenting the news. Does that sound right? Am I missing something? I only mentioned Fox News because I didn't notice this trend until they came around.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Before the 24 hour news cycle, I t was REALLY rare when the reporters became part of the news.  Usually, it was when they or their family did something exceedingly stupid or tragic in their personal lives.

But the fact checking/debunking the other cable & internet news outlets do to the gas lighters on the right?  That’s really only been the past decade or so.  And part of THAT is because, until 10 years ago, right–wing media wasn’t as right wing as it is now.  Hell, guys like Lou Dobbs, Tucker Carlson, and Glen Beck all had shows on CNN at one time.


----------



## Aeson

Are there any centrists anymore? Their bullhorn isn't as loud I guess. The whole signal to noise thing. CNN doesn't seem as far left as Fox is far right. Or at least not as far left as Fox makes them appear. 

There was a time I thought Lou Dobbs and Glenn Beck made sense. That was before they left CNN. I don't know if it was me or them that had changed. Maybe both?


----------



## Aeson

I tried Simply Smoothie's mango pineapple smoothie tonight. Says no sugar added but holy moly was it sweet. I thought it was good though.  I don't think I'll rush to get it again. It was too expensive for my taste. Seemed too sweet also. I even got a cup of ice hoping to water it down a little. $2.99 for a 8oz bottle I thought the ice would stretch it out some too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Are there any centrists anymore? Their bullhorn isn't as loud I guess. The whole signal to noise thing. CNN doesn't seem as far left as Fox is far right. Or at least not as far left as Fox makes them appear.
> 
> There was a time I thought Lou Dobbs and Glenn Beck made sense. That was before they left CNN. I don't know if it was me or them that had changed. Maybe both?



Centrists exist- I am one- but there’s no real network under their guidance.  Not in the USA, at least.  And no, CNN isn’t nearly as left as Fox is right.  Not even close, these days,

As for Beck and Dobbs, I used to watch them- and Carlson- on CNN.  IMHO, their rhetoric _has_ changed, both in content and quality. Dobbs used to be mostly a financial news guy, but on Fox, he’s pontificating on social issues. Beck, for me, would draw you in by breaking down an issue very well…then jump to a nutty conclusion not supported by the facts.

TC?  I can’t say if he’s always been this way or not.  He’s always been conservative.  But he didn’t seem as bad then as he does now.  Not by a long shot.  I mean, openly embracing replacement theory?  Damn.


----------



## Aeson

This is such a cute story. Axel is a beautiful cat. 


I dislike the way she says kitten. I've heard it from others, still don't like.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> TC?  I can’t say if he’s always been this way or not.  He’s always been conservative.  But he didn’t seem as bad then as he does now.  Not by a long shot.  I mean, openly embracing replacement theory?  Damn.



I honestly don't know much about Tucker Carlson besides what I've seen on The Daily Show and Last Week Tonight (which, especially the Daily Show, have for a long time pointed out inconsistencies or issues with other news networks)... but I always wondered about people like that... How much do they believe in what they're saying vs how much are they simply pandering to people because of money/attention.


----------



## Aeson

Like Alex Jones, Tucker's attorney had to admit in court his show is for entertainment and not journalism. Alex himself had to admit he's playing a character in court. I don't think Tucker has had to go that far. None of this has swayed their audiences.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I almost never use self-checkout for this exact reason.  The few times I have tried to, malfunctions requiring assistance are the most common result.


----------



## Blackrat

I, on the other hand, almost exclusively use the self check out these days. I can minimize human contact and there’s usually no line to wait in.

But, I suspect our north european technocratic utopia is a century ahead of you in shopping technology...

I’ve never had any problems/malfunctions, and I’ve only once been flagged for random inspection after transaction.


----------



## J.Quondam

Yeah, I've grown to like the self-checkouts. Where I am, a lot of people aren't vaxxed, so they're the safest option. And they're usually quickest, too, since almost never have a wait. I haven't seen one flake out in years, except for the occasional "item not found" in the database.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'll jump on the self checkout bandwagon. There is usually less of a line and I usually only have a few items anyway. Every once in a while I'll have an issue with something, but rarely enough to cause me much inconvenience.


----------



## Aeson

I like self checkout. I feel less judged for buying unhealthy stuff. ☺


----------



## Aeson

I didn't know Scientific American did opinion pieces. I wish the first one I see wasn't about how "problematic" the Jedi are. Fracking JEDI. Is nothing sacred anymore? Can't we have one nice thing? Someone has to come along and crap on everything. This world doesn't deserve Star Wars or the jedi. I never could have imagined a group of highly educated people could be so wrong. The wrongness hurts me to my very core. 

Me after reading the article.


----------



## Aeson

I told my mom about the Jedi thing. She asked do they know it's not real. I keep going then she asked if I knew that it's not real.  I said yes but that's not the point. The point is they used the Jedi to make a bad all white men are evil argument.


----------



## Aeson

Brendon Gleeson as Donald Trump is uncanny. The Comey Rule is on Netflix now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Brendon Gleeson as Donald Trump is uncanny. The Comey Rule is on Netflix now.



Oh man, I remember watching that last year and I couldn't stop watching until it was done (except for the times I had to google something cause I was like "how accurate is x in the show?" I felt bad for Comey and was like "I hope he's doing okay now" cause that entire situation was a mess. And it was crazy cause I remember thinking how I couldn't stand Trump but I didn't trust Clinton... because of those stupid emails! (And I cannot forgive her for 'Pokemon go... to the polls!').

And I always thought Trump was just a buffoon, but that show made (and the acting of Brendon Gleeson) him seem soooooo EVIL. Like tv show/cartoon supervillain evil. Crazy.

And yeah, the actors were incredible too. I enjoyed the acting of Jeff Daniels here almost as much as I liked him in the Newsroom (his America is not the greatest country in the world speech is what got me into that show).


----------



## Aeson

I'm about to watch it. I watched the trailer earlier. I recall watching something else about that time period. I can't remember the name. Comey was in a tough spot.


----------



## Aeson

This is so adorable.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm about to watch it. I watched the trailer earlier. I recall watching something else about that time period. I can't remember the name. Comey was in a tough spot.



Oh, my bad. I thought you already HAD watched. I was like "Oh, I hope I didn't spoil anything" and then realized how absurd that was because it's about real life events from the past. That would be like _spoiler alert_ Joe Biden won Arizona... again.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought you already HAD watched. I was like "Oh, I hope I didn't spoil anything" and then realized how absurd that was because it's about real life events from the past. That would be like _spoiler alert_ Joe Biden won Arizona... again.



I started to but got sidetracked. Starting it now.


----------



## Aeson

My kitchen looked like someone dived head first into a pool of corn starch. That stuff went everywhere. Ok, it wasn't that bad but it seemed like it. Flour does the same thing with me. It travels. I did manage to some tasty fried potatoes and salmon out of it.

Oh, and now I'm out of vegetable oil. I had two partial bottles, now I have two empty bottles. lol


----------



## Aeson

Tasha's Cauldron has a fighting style option called Interception. It allows a fighter to reduce damage of a successful hit within 5ft. I think this is an interesting option. Could mean life or death for the one being defended. I'm keeping my arcane spell caster within 5ft of the fighter with this style.


----------



## Aeson

Tom Brady has played like a goat instead of THE G.O.A.T. tonight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Tom Brady has played like a goat instead of THE G.O.A.T. tonight.



Fortunately for him, it’s a team sport.

My Saints, though.  Oy vey!


----------



## Aeson

When he walked out for their first possession you could hear the boos. It was GLORIOUS! I bet he's never been booed like that.

Tell me about it. The Falcons are struggling. The offense was on point. The defense was off. Washington even missed two PATs. Because of penalties they got what seemed like 3 tries at a two point conversion and still failed. Washington won despite the Falcons leading much of the game.

Next week The Falcons play The Jets in London. That'll be an early morning game for us here.


----------



## Aeson

I have now watched three episodes of Star Trek: Lower Decks. It looks like a fan fiction writer did acid while on mushrooms, and smoking crack laced with meth.


----------



## Blackrat

If you get over the adhd slapstick in Lower Decks, it is solid ST. And the second season has some awesome TAS easter eggs and throwbacks.

But that aforementioned adhd slapstick is hard to overcome, I admit. Almost made me give up on the series.


----------



## trappedslider

𝘉𝘙𝘌𝘈𝘒𝘐𝘕𝘎 𝘕𝘌𝘞𝘚: The Flat Earth Society recieved a large donation yesterday, & has since abandoned the 'flat earth' theory...after all, money makes the world go round.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> 𝘉𝘙𝘌𝘈𝘒𝘐𝘕𝘎 𝘕𝘌𝘞𝘚: The Flat Earth Society recieved a large donation yesterday, & has since abandoned the 'flat earth' theory...after all, money makes the world go round.



Oh man, can tell I'm tired. I was like "Really?" Opened up a new tab to search for more information but before I could type in a single letter was like "Oh, I get it."


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> If you get over the adhd slapstick in Lower Decks, it is solid ST. And the second season has some awesome TAS easter eggs and throwbacks.
> 
> But that aforementioned adhd slapstick is hard to overcome, I admit. Almost made me give up on the series.



Overall, I enjoy the show, but sometimes it's a little much.


----------



## Aeson

This is a serious question. There is a certain public figure that keeps referring to the Spanish Flu of 1918 as the 1917 flu. Why? Can no one correct him? His own grandfather died of it in 1918. You'd think someone would say to him "Sir, sir, it's 1918 not 1917." Not many people know that.


----------



## Aeson

The best I've gotten from my garden this year.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> It looks like a fan fiction writer did acid while on mushrooms




 I can't speak to the second combination there, but doing those two together doesn't work well - the two totally different vibes tend to harsh each other and ruin it.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I can't speak to the second combination there, but doing those two together doesn't work well - the two totally different vibes tend to harsh each other and ruin it.



I think that was sorta my point.  The show looked insane and chaotic. Episode 4 seemed almost like actual Trek. It started out that way then went nuts.


----------



## Aeson

Found the winner of my just invented ugliest dice contest. 

Hollow Dice Set Mind Flayer Polyhedral Bronze Metal Dice in Red Numbers for Dungeons and Dragons, Call of Cthulhu - DNDWoW (HZAR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092M86YY...abc_JC7HPB9H81F7VKSCCHDQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> This is a serious question. There is a certain public figure that keeps referring to the Spanish Flu of 1918 as the 1917 flu. Why? Can no one correct him? His own grandfather died of it in 1918. You'd think someone would say to him "Sir, sir, it's 1918 not 1917." Not many people know that.



While 1917 is completely wrong, the (misnamed) Spanish Flu lasted from 1918-1920.  So I could understand calling it by one of _those_ years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Found the winner of my just invented ugliest dice contest.
> 
> Hollow Dice Set Mind Flayer Polyhedral Bronze Metal Dice in Red Numbers for Dungeons and Dragons, Call of Cthulhu - DNDWoW (HZAR) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092M86YY...abc_JC7HPB9H81F7VKSCCHDQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



Surprisingly readable!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

and truly horrid!


----------



## Aeson

Brian Laundrie should remember they eventually found Eric Rudolph and give himself up. They didn't need Dog The Bounty Hunter then and they don't need him now.


----------



## Aeson

A new show called La Brea is about a group of people that fall in s hole and end up in a time period approximately a decade before Betty White was born. It has Asylum level FX. makes sense since NBC and SYFY are related. Asylum makes those really bad Syfy movies. I do not have high hopes for this show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> A new show called La Brea is about a group of people that fall in s hole and end up in a time period approximately a decade before Betty White was born. It has Asylum level FX. makes sense since NBC and SYFY are related. Asylum makes those really bad Syfy movies. I do not have high hopes for this show.



I was just trying to watch it. Had been using the NPC website, but with the ads are bad. Then it disconnected, had to watch the ads again. Then it disconnected and I was like "nope". So I decided to find an alternate method. Waiting now. Really probably not worth the effort though, but I kinda wanted something on while working on other stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, watched the first two episodes while working on other stuff. It's okay-ish, I guess. Apparently Aeson think's Betty White is approximately 12,0000 years old. But yeah, they don't waste time in revealing that it's 10,000 BC. Now, the important questions: how did they get there, can they go back, who are the strangers? And of course the little secrets everyone keeps from each other but probably don't matter (like the fact that the woman was looking for her son, but she has to act weird about it because...)

So yeah, doubt it'll be great, doubt it'll get a second season. Doubt I'll watch episode 3 unless I'm really bored. Though I am curious to see what type of supplies and personnel the government would send down into the hole. Like... If you knew you could fit x number of people and y pounds of supplies, what would you send? Presumably you would prepare in case there is no return. You don't know who with the people, so you'd probably want a medic. You'd probably need someone skilled in engineering (assuming you'd send down a generator and stuff). Pilot. Food. Maybe an agriculturalist in case you need to set up farming stuff. A marksman of some sort (for hunting), though someone trained in archery also might not be a bad idea (how long would bullets last). I guess thinking about the possibilities of what would happen is more interesting than the show itself. Hah.


----------



## Aeson

I don't  think it's worth the effort,  personally. Something I found unintentionally funny, the girl with the prosthetic leg was outrunning everyone. She's an actual amputee, maybe she can run like that, but I still found it amusing.
And I said a decade, not millennia.  It was a joke. I mean she was there when Noah met Methuselah, but she might not be that old.

The actress that plays Barbara Gordon on Titans is an amputee also. FYI


----------



## trappedslider

I'm enjoying it, but then I'm not as picky as some.


----------



## Aeson

You'd think I would know not to touch my eyes after cutting up jalapenos.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I don't  think it's worth the effort,  personally. Something I found unintentionally funny, the girl with the prosthetic leg was outrunning everyone. She's an actual amputee, maybe she can run like that, but I still found it amusing.
> And I said a decade, not millennia.  It was a joke. I mean she was there when Noah met Methuselah, but she might not be that old.
> 
> The actress that plays Barbara Gordon on Titans is an amputee also. FYI



I wondered if the girl was an actual amputee. That's kinda neat that she is. And obviously I know it was a joke, though I guess I didn't really make my comment portray that understanding well. Hah.

I actually didn't think the actress that played Barbara on Titans was an actual amputee. I at first wondered if she was, but she doesn't look like it during the flashbacks. So I assumed it was a regular-legged person whose role had them be in a wheelchair most of the time. But yeah, you're right. Looked up some pictures and I have to admit that I'm even more impressed with the actress now than I was before.


----------



## Aeson

They probably used a double for some of the scenes like the one in the museum with Dick. You notice during her acrobatics and fighting you don't see her face.


----------



## Aeson

Saturday morning my friend told me her ex broke his shoulder blade. Tonight I find out how.

Actual footage of the dumbass.




A 46 year old man who hadn't ridden in 30 years takes his son's brand new never ridden bike to the track, hits a jump and falls 15 feet to the ground.


----------



## Aeson

My new place is down hill from the road. Rain drains down into the yard. My mom and I have been discussing options. We're wanting to try to redirect the runoff. Another thing we're looking at is ground cover plants. I just looked up phlox. I think the flowers are nice. All of them while different seem to have purple coloring. I don't want to think of ivy. I think it takes too much to maintain.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ivy plants typically take NOTHING to maintain.  They’re tough bastards.

If you’re getting a decent amount of sun with that runoff, you could try plants like moss rose or purselane.  And today I learned that purslane is EDIBLE!  









						Purslane - A Tasty "Weed" That is Loaded With Nutrients
					

Purslane is a common "weed" that produces an edible leafy, green vegetable. It is one of the most nutrient-dense foods on earth.




					www.healthline.com
				




Hell…if you can direct the water into a few planters with edible plants, you might be able to have yourself a nifty garden!

Another option is installing a french drain.  It‘s a perforated drain that goes under the ground and let’s you direct the water elsewhere on the property.


----------



## Aeson

I mean ivy if not maintained can grow out of control. Ever hear of kudzu? English ivy isn't any better.

The french drain is an option I'm looking at also. I'd like to be able to use the water instead of just redirecting it away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I mean ivy if not maintained can grow out of control. Ever hear of kudzu? English ivy isn't any better.
> 
> The french drain is an option I'm looking at also. I'd like to be able to use the water instead of just redirecting it away.



Kudzu?  Yeah, I’ve heard of it. 

FWIW, it’s edible, too, and VERY nutritious.  Like, “superfood” nutritious.  If I were intending it to be part of my food supply, I might plant some- you don’t want to harvest  stuff that may have been hit with herbicides.  I wouldn’t plant ANY in the ground though.


----------



## Mad_Jack

If you have the ability to do any real landscaping, even a line of decorative stones can be somewhat effective in directing run-off water away from places you don't want it to go. On a larger scale, changing the angle of the hill slightly so that it slopes away off toward the the sides of the yard, or even putting in a terrace or two is also an idea, and doable with just a shovel.


----------



## Aeson

On a podcast lampooning bad movies one host asked guest host if a scene could get any more American. His said if it had a bald eagle burger. The host corrected him with a fried bald eagle burger on a stick. We all know a true patriot would never eat a bald eagle. So, I ask you, what fried food on a stick would be more American? 

Fried COVID-19 on a stick?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Texas state fair had someone selling breaded fried butter sticks on a stick.


----------



## Blackrat

”Deep fried corn syrup butter stick” is a joke around here as the most american food possible, although no can confirm that such a horror actually exists.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> ”Deep fried corn syrup butter stick” is a joke around here as the most american food possible, although no can confirm that such a horror actually exists.



Also, some others from the TSF:








						Watch: The State Fair of Texas Has Perfected the Art of Fried Food
					

‘Cult Following’ heads to the nation’s biggest state fair for corn dogs and fried butter




					www.eater.com
				











						25 Deep-Fried Foods From the Texas State Fair
					

The Texas State Fair—the largest state fair in the country—holds a yearly competition for the most innovative deep-fried foods. Here are 25 fried Frankenfoods from fairs past.




					www.mentalfloss.com
				




And it’s not just a Texas thing, either:


----------



## Aeson

I heard a chef say an American's idea of making a dish better is to put cheese and bacon on it.

I'm sure this is a thing, but I think it sounds good.
Deep fried bacon wrapped cheese on a stick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Agreed on both counts: it sounds good, and it probably exists somewhere in the USA.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I bet you'll never guess what a site called rpgrpgrpg.com buys/sells/trades

Before a video on youtube yesterday I saw this ad for a d&d club. They have professional DMs. The actresses in the commercial were stupid hot. The one doing all the talk was unbelievable. But the succubus was OMG I will die for her hot. I've tried to find the ad or the site to share but haven't had any luck.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Black Widow on Disney + today. It was good. I wish they could have gone one scene without mentioning The Avengers. It had plenty of humor without going to that over and over.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I bet you'll never guess what a site called rpgrpgrpg.com buys/sells/trades



wafle irons right?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I bet you'll never guess what a site called rpgrpgrpg.com buys/sells/trades



Rocket-propelled grenades in used condition?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> wafle irons right?



You got it. Used waffle irons. If you're lucky they still have stuck on waffle goo.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> You got it. Used waffle irons. If you're lucky they still have stuck on waffle goo.



why? I sai waFle one "f"


----------



## Aeson

Are you waffling on your response?


----------



## Aeson

Aggies put the breaks on The Tide. I so wish I had seen it. UGA #1


----------



## Mad_Jack

Just finished binging _Leverage: Redemption_... Good stuff - the original cast works well with the new team members, and aside from the obvious changes it hasn't lost the magic of the original. It may as well just be the sixth season of the original show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Just finished binging _Leverage: Redemption_... Good stuff - the original cast works well with the new team members, and aside from the obvious changes it hasn't lost the magic of the original. It may as well just be the sixth season of the original show.



I thought Leverage: Redemption was decent. I felt like the first half was better. Dealing with the new characters and them trying to fit in and the ongoing "Let's go steal an 'X'". I enjoyed that. The second half everyone had found their place and it became more... routine. It wasn't bad, I still enjoyed it, but I didn't feel that it was anything special. My favorite character definitely was Parker, though Elliot and Brianna had a few good lines. Harry was okay. Definitely no Nate Ford (but unfortunately seems like real life issues prevented him from returning). I missed Hardison though. Now, I felt that Brianna did a good job, I liked the casting for her, but still no Hardison.

All in all, I enjoyed the show. It made good references to the old show, but didn't solely rely on that. I would be happy if it came back for a second season (with or without Hardison). Though I would understand if the producers were like "You know what, we did a good job, why risk ruining it with additional seasons?" Because I have seen some reboots that just shouldn't have been made (Prison Break was really meh and Heroes was just awful).


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching The Phantom of the Opera. The one with Gerard Butler. I got a chance to see the musical on Broadway when I was a teen. Minnie Driver's Italian accent is hilarious. The cinematography is phenomenal.


----------



## Aeson

Finland has closed its border. No one can cross the finnish line.


----------



## Blackrat

And Mortal Kombat is based on an old Nordic Religious song, The Finnish Hymn.


----------



## Aeson

I believe that's a repost.


----------



## Aeson

I really dislike musicals. Phantom is an exception. This movie was an exception. It was very well done. Gerard Butler was its weakest link in my opinion.  I think he's better than Russell Crow was in Les Mis as a singer. I haven't been able to watch that one. Liked the version with Liam Neeson and Claire Daines, no singing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m kind of a fogey when it comes to musicals.  I love a lot of the older ones, but haven’t enjoyed many of the newer ones.

I have no love for Webber, for instance, so Phantom is not on my list of tickets to buy.

Hamilton, OTOH, i enjoyed.  Spamalot, too


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Liked the version with Liam Neeson and Claire Daines, no singing.



ewwwwww


Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m kind of a fogey when it comes to musicals.  I love a lot of the older ones, but haven’t enjoyed many of the newer ones.
> 
> I have no love for Webber, for instance, so Phantom is not on my list of tickets to buy.
> 
> Hamilton, OTOH, i enjoyed.  Spamalot, too



Rent is good, i was able to get into it more than i was able to get into In the Height. I like Cats the music, the actual horrible thing they did to it a few years back not so much. I love  Les Mis, Hamilton looking forward to Wicked. 1776 is good too. Chicago is another favorite of mine.

I need to get The Lightning Theif, Heathers, and a few other musical albums.


----------



## Aeson

I never think of actor's ages until someone like George Clooney says he's 60. 6-0! I couldn't believe he's that old. Brad Pitt is nearly that old at 55. William Shatner is 90 and going to space. Holy cannoli.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I never think of actor's ages until someone like George Clooney says he's 60. 6-0! I couldn't believe he's that old. Brad Pitt is nearly that old at 55. William Shatner is 90 and going to space. Holy cannoli.



Matt Damon is 51..ScarJo is a year older than me she's 36, jennifer lawrence is 31


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Matt Damon is 51..ScarJo is a year older than me she's 36, jennifer lawrence is 31



When you remember them as teens it's hard to think of them in their 30s or having kids. Jennifer Lawrence is having a baby and it's not mine.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I am now ten years older than my parents were when I was born.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I watched the first season but I really couldn't get into it. Starlight seemed to be the only decent person on the show. I need more than that.


----------



## Aeson

Ironmando?


----------



## Blackrat

This has finally been translated into english. An awesome game, by a finnish game company, designed to be playable by children as well as adults. Astraterra The Explorer's Guide - Ironspine Press | Role-playing games and adventures | Astraterra RPG | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Aeson

Last night I saw an older woman, hard to judge age, being arrested. I don't know why. A lot of what I heard from her was incoherent. I did hear her saying she had asthma. The headlights from one police car was so bright I couldn't see what was happening behind the car. I heard one officer yell at her to stop pushing back on him. Her son was there he yelled out "don't worry, mama. I'll get you out" It was all a little heartbreaking. Without knowing the whole story I felt bad for both of them. Even adult children shouldn't have to see their parent in handcuffs, nor should a parent see their child that way.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

I watched a short film on YouTube where scenes were shot at a movie theater. The theater is a local one. It was the last second run theater around. Tickets at one time were $1. On Tuesday it was 50 cents. They eventually went to $2 and $1.25 on Tuesday. Right before the pandemic they closed for renovations. Now it's a first run theater charging full price. ☹

Apparently, you can still see movies for a dollar there. It's only during the summer and at FRACKING 9:15 am on Monday and Tuesday. WTF!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s…_odd._


----------



## trappedslider

so, i put a request seeking an artist to do a commission and I had to turn down a few responders,and I feel bad about it


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> so, i put a request seeking an artist to do a commission and I had to turn down a few responders,and I feel bad about it



That sucks, why'd you have to do that?


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> That sucks, why'd you have to do that?



Because I  picked someone to do it lol


----------



## Aeson

Welp, if you're going to turn people away, that's the best reason for it. Don't feel bad for them. It's part of the job.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Welp, if you're going to turn people away, that's the best reason for it. Don't feel bad for them. It's part of the job.



I know, but I still felt bad.


----------



## Aeson

I found this streamer on YouTube names Sweet Anita. Like so many female streamers she hot. The thing that sets her apart is she has Tourette's. Her tics cause her to say crazy stuff. 
I laugh along knowing I'm not laughing at her tics but with them. Some are crude one liners that fit the situation. Some are just embarrassing. Those are a little hard to laugh with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Welp, if you're going to turn people away, that's the best reason for it. Don't feel bad for them. It's part of the job.



Hah, that was kinda my thought too. I was like, that couldn't be the reason. That would be expected! But then I couldn't think of what other reason. Like maybe he was gonna hire someone for something but then realized didn't have the money and had to politely turn down the requests because of that. That was the only other thing I could think of.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I found this streamer on YouTube names Sweet Anita. Like so many female streamers she hot. The thing that sets her apart is she has Tourette's. Her tics cause her to say crazy stuff.
> I laugh along knowing I'm not laughing at her tics but with them. Some are crude one liners that fit the situation. Some are just embarrassing. Those are a little hard to laugh with.



Yeah, I just came across her stuff like a month or two ago. Watched some of the videos. She's definitely hot and that most certainly helps her appeal, but she also has a good personality and the Tourette's thing is just really interesting (both because it's kinda neat to watch and also because I keep wondering how would I write a character like her in a novel). She seems like she's pretty much come to terms that she has it and that it's gonna make her life weird. It often causes her to laugh at the ridiculousness of what she says.

There's a video where her and another person get caught in a brief tic loop (I found it hilarious):

[Note: there's some swearing]


There's another video I saw once where they did like letter association and what random tics may occur as they slowly went through the alphabet. It's actually kind of fascinating. Some of the videos are not just her streaming games, but also talking about serious issues. If you're interested in some of that, probably worth checking out some of her videos. Or if you want a good chuckle.


----------



## Aeson

I would like to see her try acting. They have to try  to leave some of her tics. Put her in with some improv actors and just let them roll with it. 

You're right, her personality is awesome. I sound like a simp, but I'd love to hang out with her. Pokimane and others are hot but I think would get boring fast. Anita seems to have depth. CodeMiko, and the Technician would be fun too.


----------



## Aeson

I got this book the other day. I dig this one NPC just because of his title. A lion-born slaver named Lincoln Dudley; Human Tamer Extraordinaire

Edit: just thought of this; a slave trader named Lincoln. There had to be a few chuckles in the design meeting over that. lol

The Game Master's Book of Non-Player Characters: 500+ unique bartenders, brawlers, mages, merchants, royals, rogues, sages, sailors, warriors, weirdos ... RPG adventures (The Game Master Series) The Game Master's Book of Non-Player Characters: 500+ unique bartenders, brawlers, mages, merchants, royals, rogues, sages, sailors, warriors, weirdos ... RPG adventures (The Game Master Series): Ashworth, Jeff, Stanko, John, Kalle, Jasmine, Bhullar, Jasmine: 9781948174800: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I would like to see her try acting. They have to try  to leave some of her tics. Put her in with some improv actors and just let them roll with it.
> 
> You're right, her personality is awesome. I sound like a simp, but I'd love to hang out with her. Pokimane and others are hot but I think would get boring fast. Anita seems to have depth. CodeMiko, and the Technician would be fun too.



There's a few videos of her with CodeMiko and they're hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> There's a few videos of her with CodeMiko and they're hilarious.



I know. I agree. That's one reason I think they'll be fun to hang with. The goal of the night would be to see who could embarrass/shock technician the most. 

Have you seen The Technician talk about her mocap suit? It costs a fortune. I figure CodeMiko has to make enough money to make it worth the expense.


----------



## Aeson

I made an excellent stir fry, but I put too many jalapenos. 


Edit: Actually, I think it might be just right. Spicy going in but was fine going down. 
Stir fry and Halloween Kills, not a bad way to spend the night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I made an excellent stir fry, but I put too many jalapenos.



I need to work on my stir fry techniques.  My results are edible, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Aeson

I think it was the hoisin sauce. I started the chicken. Added garlic, then the peppers. Mushrooms next and onions. Let them cook then added soy sauce seasoning pack from ramen soup then hoisin sauce. Seasoning is everything.

To be honest, it is good in my opinion. It probably wouldn't hold up to actual stir fry. I don't have a wok. I didn't use traditional oils. I used margarine. And seasoning from a ramen soup? Come on, man.  However, I liked it, and for me right now, that's good enough.


----------



## Aeson

I read a CNN article about the Chinese space station. There was a saying "standing on the shoulders of giants" building off of those that came before. China has had plenty of giants to stand on. They watched and learned. I'm sure some "borrowing" took place also. I wish we could work together instead of having to be rivals. Just think where this world could be if we weren't always at each other's throats.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The most common problem when dealing with other people is…well…people.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The most common problem when dealing with other people is…well…people.




 Truth.

Y'see, there's a finite number of IQ points shared among the entire human race, and they're distributed not to any particular individual but geographically by the square foot - there's only so many of them in a particular area, and the more people you get in that one area the fewer each of them can use...


----------



## Aeson

That doesn't compute. Rural areas are riddled with the unintelligent. Urban areas, on the other hand, are often centers of knowledge.


----------



## Aeson

Wait for it....wait for it


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That doesn't compute. Rural areas are riddled with the unintelligent. Urban areas, on the other hand, are often centers of knowledge.



No, no, no. It totally works. That's the problem! The defined geographic areas tend to include one urban section plus multiple rural sections. When you divide the majority among the urban section within the defined geographic area, there just isn't much left over for the rural sections of the same geographic area.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I know. I agree. That's one reason I think they'll be fun to hang with. The goal of the night would be to see who could embarrass/shock technician the most.
> 
> Have you seen The Technician talk about her mocap suit? It costs a fortune. I figure CodeMiko has to make enough money to make it worth the expense.



I did at one point when I first came across her (which was a while back). Someone at some point made a comment and I was like wtf is CodeMiko. So looked her up, learned about the cost of the suit and why she started doing that... which of course I can't remember now. Hah.


----------



## Aeson

I watched The 15:17 to Paris last night. I thought it was interesting they used the actual men. The one guy Stone wasn't that bad at playing himself. lol. He was the real hero and the main focus. If you haven't seen it I recommend it.


----------



## Aeson

I got a flu shot today.


----------



## trappedslider

Cool U.S. surgeons successfully test pig kidney transplant in human patient


----------



## Aeson

I had a clinic appointment today. Blood was drawn, but not without some complications. The nurse tried both arms but had trouble finding the vein. She repeatedly said let me know if I'm hurting you. It felt uncomfortable a few times. At one point I had to let out an Ooowww. She handed off to another nurse. She was really apologetic. She patted my hand and looked me straight in the eyes and said she was so sorry. These nurses were so sweet. They were exactly how you hope nurses would be. Normally I'm a good stick and easy to draw from. I don't blame them. The second nurse had trouble but she was able to get the blood. I think there may have been contributing factors.  The main one, I was most likely dehydrated. I hadn't drank anything in 12+ hours. Less likely but I wonder if it might have had a part to play. I've experienced pain in my elbows from the repetitive movements at work. While I can't see it I wonder if there is swelling that might have made it harder to find the vein. Very unlikely, but the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

A blind man walked into a bar, then a table, then a chair...


----------



## Aeson

Why all the fear of AI? One would think the AI would be logical. Where is the logic in killing or enslaving all of humanity? It serves no purpose.


----------



## J.Quondam

If one part of humanity creates an AI to destroy a different part of humanity, maybe that would be "teaching the wrong lesson" to the AI?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Why all the fear of AI? One would think the AI would be logical. Where is the logic in killing or enslaving all of humanity? It serves no purpose.



Depends on the AI’’s POV and mission. And the quality & precision of its programming.  Want to stop climate change?  Save all the endangered species?  Eliminate species dangerous to humans?  Or maximize the resources available for the exploration of space?

A little sloppy programming and an AI could arrive at the logical method of achieving its goals is zeroing out humanity.


----------



## J.Quondam

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A little sloppy programming and an AI could arrive at the logical method of achieving its goals is zeroing out humanity.



*Error 404: Morality not found.*


----------



## trappedslider

this is what would happen


----------



## Mad_Jack

<Expletive>s given  <  0     

It's been that kind of week... ugh.


----------



## Aeson

I'm getting closer to moving. The floor has been fixed. Still grinding on bugs. A carpet installer is coming to give an estimate. The hope is to start moving some stuff this weekend. I should be in the new place by Halloween. 

I told my mom I wanted chickens at the new place. Egg laying chickens to be specific.  She didn't try to talk me out of it. That's her usual M.O. When she was a kid she lived on a farm and raised chickens, so I think she might be ok with it.


----------



## Blackrat

Eugh... Having spent my childhood summers at a farm, I have to say, I hate the smell of a chicken house the most... Even the swine didn’t smell as bad!


----------



## Aeson

I've driven passed chicken farms in the past. I'm aware they can smell horrible. I just want a few. 6 at the most. Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## Aeson

After 22 years The Atlanta Braves are just one win away from going to The World Series.
Let's Go Braves!


----------



## Aeson

I-285 is an interstate bypass around Atlanta.
Trucks involved were carrying lumber and candles.



Many years ago I posted another video of a vehicle fire on I-285. I heard Lady_Acoma was a pyromaniac and thought she'd like it. I think she was infrequent before, and didn't even see it. Then she just dropped off all together.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> Eugh... Having spent my childhood summers at a farm, I have to say, I hate the smell of a chicken house the most... Even the swine didn’t smell as bad!




 Yeah...

 There are a lot of dairy farms around here and I never really minded the smell of cow manure, but chickens? Erf.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I never minded the smell of chickens on the old family farm.  I minded the damned overprotective rooster who’d go after the kids- like me- who were sent to get eggs.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hivers!

I'm looking for votes for this poll for my homebrewed setting.









						[v.3.5] Cirrus: The City of Spires
					

When I first drew the original hand-drawn maps of the Lands of Harqual oh so many years ago, a lot of the names were either placeholder or just sounded bad as the years have passed. I've renamed a lot, but a few things remain at they were.  One the names added to the map later on is one I just...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Knightfall

Mad_Jack said:


> Just finished binging _Leverage: Redemption_... Good stuff - the original cast works well with the new team members, and aside from the obvious changes it hasn't lost the magic of the original. It may as well just be the sixth season of the original show.



I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back Knightfall. 




BTW, The Dodgers didn't get the one more win memo.
That's okay. They have two more games to get with the plan.


----------



## Aeson

Holy crap. Alec Baldwin killed someone. 
"Alec Baldwin Discharged Prop Firearm That Left Director in Critical Condition and Cinematographer Dead – The Hollywood Reporter" Sheriff: Alec Baldwin Discharged Prop Firearm That Left Cinematographer Dead and Director in Critical Condition


----------



## Blackrat

I find it very strange that prop guns in movie sets are even capable of firing lethal shots... In this day and age, the cgi would be so cheap that using practical effects is just dumb, and even if you absolute must have practical effects, why not create mock guns that can’t fit anything but custom made blanks...

That should have become the standard at the latest when Brandon Lee died.


----------



## Aeson

If you don't know Darci Lynn, you should. She's a very talented young ventriloquist. She won America's Got Talent. 
This is adorable.


----------



## trappedslider

I did a thing


----------



## Aeson

Dune is on HBOMAX. Dune Part 1? I really hope this is a complete story.


----------



## J.Quondam

Apparently, it's roughly the first half of the book. As I understand it, Part 2 hasn't been greenlighted yet.
I _really_ hope this first part makes enough money  to convince the studios to finish it.

edit: There's a spoiler-ish thread around here about the movie.


----------



## Aeson

I am definitely buying the sound track. Hans Zimmer is a true master.


----------



## Aeson

I won't be able to meet the carpet guy tomorrow because I'll be at work. Today I went to the new place to discuss the carpet plans with my mom. My aunt was there with her yappy dog. The dog started barking at me when I got out of the car. I looked at the little turd and said "No, sir you don't. This is MY house, not yours."


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Apparently, it's roughly the first half of the book. As I understand it, Part 2 hasn't been greenlighted yet.
> I _really_ hope this first part makes enough money  to convince the studios to finish it.
> 
> edit: There's a spoiler-ish thread around here about the movie.



 Maybe y'all should wait until part 2. This one ends with a to be continued


----------



## Blackrat

I’m holding on to the absolutely hopeless hope that this one will extend to include the entire double-trilogy of books, with Momoa playing Duncan/Ghola in every movie...


----------



## Aeson

I just don't think that's gonna happen. You need a MCU type following for that. I don't see it happening.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I find it very strange that prop guns in movie sets are even capable of firing lethal shots... In this day and age, the cgi would be so cheap that using practical effects is just dumb, and even if you absolute must have practical effects, why not create mock guns that can’t fit anything but custom made blanks...
> 
> That should have become the standard at the latest when Brandon Lee died.



Even blanks can be lethal in certain circumstances.

That said, Lee’s death DID change a lot about the way firearms are handled on Hollywood movie sets .

I suspect that they still use real guns because of a combination of money, a desire for verisimilitude, and other factors.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah a projectile is expelled from the gun when blanks are fired. It's a wad of something but even a wad of paper going fast enough can injure or kill. One precaution is they no longer point guns at other actors. They use camera angles and other tricks. If you pay attention you'll notice. It's still pointed in the general direction of the camera and that's where the director and cinematographer often are.


----------



## Aeson

If there is mildew on furniture, what could it mean? I know mildew in a basement is from moisture. It's cool and damp. In a trailer or the upper parts of the house what could it mean? Shouldn't be as dark, cool, or damp.


----------



## Aeson

I was turning around in a cul-de-sac when a hawk came flying in to land near by. I think the flying away pics were pretty good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I find it very strange that prop guns in movie sets are even capable of firing lethal shots... In this day and age, the cgi would be so cheap that using practical effects is just dumb, and even if you absolute must have practical effects, why not create mock guns that can’t fit anything but custom made blanks...
> 
> That should have become the standard at the latest when Brandon Lee died.



From what little I've read, it looks like there WERE increased safety measures put into place in an attempt to prevent such an incident from happening again, but in this case, it looks like those measures weren't followed. That of course led to this tragedy. I can't imagine what Alec Baldwin is thinking right now. Like... he just shot and killed someone. But... it wasn't really his fault because he thought it wasn't loaded. So it's probably a mixture of him going "Damn, if only I had noticed or not done whatever" and "Who the Hell put a loaded gun on the table and why wasn't it checked before giving it to me?"

Edit: Oh, looks like other people commented about the increased safety measures. Hah. Guess I should have read further before responding!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Dune is on HBOMAX. Dune Part 1? I really hope this is a complete story.



At least the movie tells you it before hand (although I didn't realize it until I actually started it). It's like "Hey, you're watching part one." I stopped, looked at the screen and was like "Do I want to continue knowing it won't be resolved?" I was bored and a little sleepy, so I decided I might as well.  But at least I was prepared for the story to not be finished.

I can't remember off hand for the life of me, but I remember watching a movie and then it suddenly ended with a "To be continued" and I was like wtf? I was sooooooo mad. Seriously though, if I'd known that, I wouldn't have gone and watched it but waited for the second part to come out. Cause yeah, they just stopped in the middle of the story and apparently decided we were going to have to pay a second time to see "the whole movie". Ugh...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> From what little I've read, it looks like there WERE increased safety measures put into place in an attempt to prevent such an incident from happening again, but in this case, it looks like those measures weren't followed. That of course led to this tragedy. I can't imagine what Alec Baldwin is thinking right now. Like... he just shot and killed someone. But... it wasn't really his fault because he thought it wasn't loaded. So it's probably a mixture of him going "Damn, if only I had noticed or not done whatever" and "Who the Hell put a loaded gun on the table and why wasn't it checked before giving it to me?"
> 
> Edit: Oh, looks like other people commented about the increased safety measures. Hah. Guess I should have read further before responding!



The weapons master was on one of her first projects solo. Another production was filming at the same time but basically this is her first time as the lead. She has to be devastated. I don't know if criminal charges are in the works. You can bet a wrongful death suit is. Naming her, Alec, the studio, and whomever they can think of. Alec Baldwin is not one of the best people, but I still feel horrible for him. I couldn't imagine. I know the families are in pain. The worst part is, it really was an avoidable tragedy. It's something they'll have to live with. I hope everyone involved can heal from it.

Hannah Reed is the armorer. Halyna Hutchins is the cinematographer. Hannah holding gun. Halyna holding camera. Both so young.




And yes I think 42 is young.  For such a thing 42 will always be too young.


----------



## Aeson

The Braves did it. They're going to the World Series. Look out Houston, we're come for ya. ️


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I don't know if criminal charges are in the works. You can bet a wrongful death suit is. Naming her, Alec, the studio, and whomever they can think of.



Yeah, I was wondering what would come of this, if criminal charges would be filed. Although I sort of don't want there to be. Like, honestly, (unless someone did this on purpose) I feel like enough people have been hurt by this and the last thing that needs to be done is to send some poor, random person to prison with a felony on their record and screw up their life too. But, I do agree the studio should do something to compensate for what happened and make changes to ensure that it doesn't happen again.

Anybody know if anything happened with the incident with Brandon Lee?


----------



## Aeson

Brandon's mother settled a wrongful death lawsuit for an undisclosed amount. No criminal charges. 

I'm not a law talking guy.

Negligent homicide? A type of assault charge? It might come down to how much the DA wants publicity and a show trial or how much pressure they get to file charges. I'm with you. Criminal charges don't always have to be filed in every case. Sometimes accidents happen and doesn't have to be a crime.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From what I’ve heard, criminal charges are unlikely.  It sounds like a pure accident- the firearms prop master was apparently doing the job as her first solo gig, and likely just made a mistake.

Her career is probably over.  At the least, it will be years before anyone puts her in charge again.  If that’s even what she wants anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Thus spake a law talkin guy.


Got a totally hypothetical, completely made up question. A politician absolutely did not make this claim during a campaign speech. 

A woman running for Secretary of State claimed to have prophetic dreams. In a dream someone broke into her house and tried to killer. She said a prayer that such an act would be visited on the person who tried to do it to her. The next day in a conversation with her mother, her mother told her someone broke in and killed a witch that lived down the street. 

My question about this; Can she be held responsible for praying for harm?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nope.  Not unless her “prayer” was public enough to be considered stochastic terrorism.









						Definition of stochastic terrorism | Dictionary.com
					

The definition of Stochastic terrorism is the public demonization of a person or group resulting in the incitement of a violent act, which is statistically probable but whose specifics cannot be predicted. See additional meanings and similar words.




					www.dictionary.com
				




The classic historical example is Henry II’s, “Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?!” said in the presence if some homicidally-minded knights…


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nope.  Not unless her “prayer” was public enough to be considered stochastic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of stochastic terrorism | Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> The definition of Stochastic terrorism is the public demonization of a person or group resulting in the incitement of a violent act, which is statistically probable but whose specifics cannot be predicted. See additional meanings and similar words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The classic historical example is Henry II’s, “Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?!” said in the presence if some homicidally-minded knights…



how was i supposed to know he was being sarcastic?


----------



## Aeson

While I was sarcastic, the speech did take place. I'd like to find out how much of her story was made up.


----------



## Aeson

My default setting is sarcasm. The knob got broken off in the 80s. We have to use pliers to reach in to turn the thingy. It's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## trappedslider

so, the discovery tour part of AC: Vallhalla came out and I've been enjoying it, learning stuff that I didn't know before like the following:


----------



## Aeson

I'm getting closer to moving. Much of the heavy stuff has been moved already. Getting new carpet installed on Thursday. Next weekend is final move. I'm excited.


----------



## Aeson

Do you think Queen Latifah uses a plus sized stunt double or a regular sized one in a fat suit?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Do you think Queen Latifah uses a plus sized stunt double or a regular sized one in a fat suit?



Could be either…or even CGI, depending on their budget.

OTOH, she could be more agile than we know.

I mean…


----------



## Aeson

The Equalizer came back for a 2nd season. While she wouldn't have been my first choice, the show itself isn't bad. Since the original was an older man and Lorraine  Toussaint is on the show I want a What If... with her in the role. Anyway, in a recent episode amongst other stunts there was a chase on a fire escape and then a roll off at the bottom. I just couldn't see her doing all of it. Made me wonder which one they might of used. I'm amused at the thought they created a fat suit using her exact measurements so the double has the same thicc booty.


----------



## Aeson

I have so many thoughts. 

A baby owl bear
A man in a bird suit
It's so cute
It's so weird













						Photographer Captures Baby Barn Owl Mid-Run
					

Dutch hobbyist photographer Hannie Heere captured an adorable photograph of a brave barn owl chick mid-run.




					petapixel.com


----------



## Blackrat

Barn Owls are definitely the second best owls ever! That is a cute little owlbear!


----------



## Aeson

Your best guess. What is he running to or from? 

The party paladin is trying to kill all the evil owlbears. This one is running for its life.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Barn Owls are definitely the second best owls ever! That is a cute little owlbear!



What are the best owls? Great horned, screech, the tootsie pop owl?


----------



## Blackrat

The Snowy Owl is the best owl. It is huge, and white as snow. You meet one in the woods and it’s like coming face to face with the Ancient Spirit of the Frozen North... Time, The World, Death, Rebirth, all are Nothing in the eyes of the Abyss...


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve stared in the eyes of the Snowy Owl and seen Eternity!


----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The Snowy Owl is the best owl. It is huge, and white as snow. You meet one in the woods and it’s like coming face to face with the Ancient Spirit of the Frozen North... Time, The World, Death, Rebirth, all are Nothing in the eyes of the Abyss...



I suspected as much.


----------



## trappedslider

"All the kids want owls, they're dead useful, carry yer mail an' everythin'."


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Your best guess. What is he running to or from?
> 
> The party paladin is trying to kill all the evil owlbears. This one is running for its life.



Look at the murder in those eyes. He’s not running _from_ anyone. He’s running to eat that paladin!


----------



## Aeson

My Ex still misses me... but her aim is getting better.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> My Ex still misses me... but her aim is getting better.




 My friends know better than to ask, "Did you miss me?"... Yup, with every shot so far. But, now that you're just standing there at point blank range...


----------



## Blackrat

Thank Thor your aim is so lousy you can’t hit even the wide side of a barn at point blank, let alone me...


----------



## megamania

okay


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> okay



Yes you are.


----------



## megamania

wasn't sure


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> wasn't sure



You're okay amongst us. Never doubt it.


----------



## megamania

Just came back from 10 days in the hospital and 4 weeks in rehab.   Left me in rough shape.


----------



## Ulfgeir

megamania said:


> Just came back from 10 days in the hospital and 4 weeks in rehab.   Left me in rough shape.



Yaikes. Welcome back.


----------



## Aeson

I want to say "Let's go, Brandon" to your  illnesses.  ☹


----------



## megamania

Wasn't that bad.  I can use a walker again.


----------



## Aeson

That's good news. Still unsure what's wrong? I remember one of your updates saying they were still trying to figure it out.


----------



## megamania

Given up trying to figure it out.  Now just trying to survive and figure out 5e


----------



## Aeson

Two very ambitious goals. You might want to wait for 5.5e if you're still figuring out 5e. 

I think I'm going to get Fizban's Guide to Dragons then wait until the new rule set before investing more.


----------



## megamania

My son got the Dragonn book.   He likes it a lot.   Trying to piece together my first adventure for Eberron.   Its a battle


----------



## Aeson

One win to go. Let's go Bravos!!!!️️️


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, all!

Quite the game there, down in the ATL!


----------



## Aeson

You're telling me. I had issues getting the cable box to work. I gave it one more try and was able to start watching in time to see them tie then take the lead. I think the timing was perfect.  lol
The pitchers owned that game.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah yeah, I know, sportsball blah blah 

This is one of the most exciting baseball games I've seen in a while. I think it'll be a nail biter until the end. The Braves starter struggled with control. They're lucky the Astros hitters are also struggling.


----------



## Aeson

Instead of all the talk about the next James Bond, can we just give the property a rest? In the world we're in today James Bond is "problematic" I want the womanizer. I want the beautiful women in bikinis. Unless the new female James Bond (and it probably will be) will spend most of the movie half naked, I'm not interested. Give me cheesy one liners and goofy gadgets or give me nothing. If you're just going to copy Jason Bourne and John Wick, don't call him James Bond, call him Jason Wick or something else.


----------



## Aeson

I did not see that coming.


----------



## megamania

I agree but I disagree.  I want more Bond movies.  I understand the womanizing needs to be toned down but it can still exist. Or  I would like to see an 'R' rated Bond.


----------



## megamania

You have to pardon my typing these days.  My hands shake a lot now.


----------



## megamania

Working on my Eberron 5e story.  Looking to take players into The Glooming.


----------



## megamania

Was hoping to do a Torg adventure but several of the players will have a hard time learning the new rules


----------



## trappedslider

All of the previous could have been one post....


----------



## megamania

sigh..... as could others.    Why call out me?    I have not felt wanted here in months now.


----------



## Blackrat

Dude! You are most certainly wanted here. I might not comment much, but seeing you are still alive makes me genuinely happy. Keep on posting.

Wanted: Mega, Mania and Ugh. For the crime of Hiveing. Alive. 5000 Galactic Credits.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Buying new winter-tires for the car was expensive..  Luckily only had to buy 2 tires. Yes they were in the premium-level, though they weren't that much more expensive to tires in the mid-level range in price.  Got Nordman (Nokia's tires that are like 2 generations back)  That set me back almost  2600 SEK...


----------



## Blackrat

What’s that in european money? My new ones were Nokia Hakka Greens. I think they were 500€ for the whole set.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> What’s that in european money? My new ones were Nokia Hakka. I think they were 500€



About 240 Euro for 2 tires...


----------



## trappedslider

nvm


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> sigh..... as could others.    Why call out me?    I have not felt wanted here in months now.



I know that's the depression because it's simpily not true. This is your thread, it has your name all over it. Literally.


----------



## Aeson

To hell with posting convention.


----------



## Aeson

I saw these on sale at Dollar Tree. A set of dice for $1.


----------



## megamania

Is Rootbeer Brown the only color?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Is Rootbeer Brown the only color?



Sadly, yes.


----------



## Aeson

At a grocery store earlier today the customer service lady was wearing a pin of a baby chicken or duck holding a knife. The following ensued.

Me: Is that a chicken with a knife you have there?
Her: That is a chicken with a knife I have there. I thought it looked like me, so I had to get it.
Me: Are you a chicken holding a knife?
Her: [laughs] I can be.

I had previously complimented her hair. I know how to talk to women. I can even get a genuine laugh out of them, I just can't follow through. I've talked to her before. She's cute [in the before times without mask] I think she's got a good sense of humor. I wish I could go beyond small talk.

She told me her name before. I commented on how unusual her name was. She said she changed it on her name tag because of a belligerent customer. Her real name is the screen name of someone that used to frequent the Hive. The name on her tag is a shorter variation.


The pin looks like this btw.


----------



## megamania

Just ask about a movie or lunch.  Coffee will even work.

Just be careful of the knife


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I saw these on sale at Dollar Tree. A set of dice for $1.
> View attachment 145965



Those may be the same as the faux TAR has been selling.  Those fit the descriptions I’ve seen.


----------



## Aeson

Should I know what a faux TAR is?


----------



## Blackrat

Faux TSR?
(with a typo)


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> All of the previous could have been one post....



Hey!


----------



## Dog Moon

This.


----------



## Dog Moon

Is.


----------



## Dog Moon

The.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hivemind.


----------



## Dog Moon

We'll take as many post as we want to finish our thought. And this is the last post because I'm tired of waiting 30 seconds between each post. Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## Blackrat

This is the Way!


----------



## megamania

I have plastic crack issues and dice issues.  I have over 50 sets of dice.  I know there are worse cases but its crazy at times.  I rarely play now but I still want dice.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I have plastic crack issues and dice issues.  I have over 50 sets of dice.  I know there are worse cases but its crazy at times.  I rarely play now but I still want dice.



I have miniatures sitting in my cart on Amazon as we speak. When will I use them? No one knows. Will I let that stop me from buying? Nope.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Should I know what a faux TAR is?



As noted, that should have read faux “TSR”.  I didn’t catch the typo.


----------



## Blackrat

I usually buy a new set of dice for any new character I get to play. Occasionally for any new game I run too.

I propably should buy a new set for my character in a remote game, just for luck, even if we use the vtt dice for rolls


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I have plastic crack issues and dice issues.  I have over 50 sets of dice.  I know there are worse cases but its crazy at times.  I rarely play now but I still want dice.



I used to. Going through a difficult time and basically forcing me to sell my miniatures pretty much ended that hobby (once you lost everything, lose the motivation to try to regain it - especially as prices keep increasing - even when you're doing better). As for dice, I occasionally get new dice. Stop by our local game store and purchase a few individual dice when I see a design I like and I feel that one of my miscellaneous types of dice need a few extra. I should probably get a couple more d12s. But otherwise, I don't really buy dice much.

I do have a friend though who has spent a bunch on dice, buying those fancy metallic or stone sets.


----------



## Mad_Jack

At last count I had somewhere around 460-something dice - and that is after throwing out about a hundred or so generic boardgame dice and having given a full seven-piece set to each of the thirty or so people I've taught to play over the past three decades, lol.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> At a grocery store earlier today the customer service lady was wearing a pin of a baby chicken or duck holding a knife. The following ensued.
> 
> Me: Is that a chicken with a knife you have there?
> Her: That is a chicken with a knife I have there. I thought it looked like me, so I had to get it.
> Me: Are you a chicken holding a knife?
> Her: [laughs] I can be.
> 
> I had previously complimented her hair. I know how to talk to women. I can even get a genuine laugh out of them, I just can't follow through. I've talked to her before. She's cute [in the before times without mask] I think she's got a good sense of humor. I wish I could go beyond small talk.
> 
> She told me her name before. I commented on how unusual her name was. She said she changed it on her name tag because of a belligerent customer. Her real name is the screen name of someone that used to frequent the Hive. The name on her tag is a shorter variation.
> 
> 
> The pin looks like this btw.
> View attachment 145987



that looks like peek-a-choo


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to identify this. Looks like a docking station of some kind.


----------



## Aeson

BRAVES WIN!!! BRAVES WIN!!! BRAVES WIN!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to identify this. Looks like a docking station of some kind.
> 
> View attachment 146017



I see twin fans and prongs.  For some kind of game system?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I see twin fans and prongs.  For some kind of game system?



I forgot, the brand name on it is Yok. The O has a line above it. Doing a search for that didn't help. But you might be close. Apparently, the company made a charger for Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Blackrat

Looks like this one: https://www.amazon.com/COOL-CHARGE-VERTICAL-STAND-Xbox-One/dp/B01N0VEM0Z


----------



## Aeson

I think we have a winner. 

There was an Xbox controller amongst the stuff left behind.


----------



## megamania

We like winners


----------



## Blackrat

The Lil’Rat, now just about 5, has recently started referring to Lego-figures as ”characters”. I am pondering wether or not to introduce the consept of a character sheet


----------



## megamania

this is an Orc.  And this is a Dragon.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, Dragons he knows very well already. The biggest plushie he has is a dragon. And there’s like a dozen various dragon toys he has for himself, plus all the dragon themed things we have around the house  And the dragon I have upon my arm.

We are a dragonic household...

Ironically, our heraldic charge is a Griffon


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was a rampant sauna.

I think I want to write an encounter featuring a rampant sauna.....


----------



## Aeson

Hundreds of people gathered in Dealey Plaza in Dallas TX to see JFK Jr announce he's Trump's running mate in 2024. Why? Who? What? How? 

For those not in the know. John F. Kennedy 35th president was shot at Dealey Plaza on Nov. 22 1963. John F. Kennedy Jr. died in a plane crash on July 16 1999. Why would a dead man announce his candidacy at the location his father was murdered? Who really believes this? What do they think he'll do?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Hundreds of people gathered in Dealey Plaza in Dallas TX to see JFK Jr announce he's Trump's running mate in 2024. Why? Who? What? How?
> 
> For those not in the know. John F. Kennedy 35th president was shot at Dealey Plaza on Nov. 22 1963. John F. Kennedy Jr. died in a plane crash on July 16 1999. Why would a dead man announce his candidacy at the location his father was murdered? Who really believes this? What do they think he'll do?



Qanon


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Qanon



That's the short answer. I just can't believe that many people believe it. I know we have to avoid politics, but wouldn't JFK jr. be on the opposite side? What in his life makes them think he would run with Trump? 

The bigger question; what will these people do when they realize they've been played and made fools of for years?


----------



## Aeson

Lots of text books for Kindle for free.
Understanding and managing risk Amazon.com: Understanding and managing risk eBook : University, The Open: Kindle Store


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I thought it was a rampant sauna.
> 
> I think I want to write an encounter featuring a rampant sauna.....



I’d do it as a variant of Baba Yaga’s hut. One that releases scalding steam as an attack.

You can appease it by agreeing to bathe inside. Which also deals heat damage initially, but in the end results in restoration or something similar...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That's the short answer. I just can't believe that many people believe it. I know we have to avoid politics, but wouldn't JFK jr. be on the opposite side? What in his life makes them think he would run with Trump?
> 
> The bigger question; what will these people do when they realize they've been played and made fools of for years?



It’s no longer politics in any meaningful sense.  This has metastasized into cult behavior:

1) their mythology on why he’d change affiliation is he faked his death to avoid assassination by Hillary Clinton and her cronies in the Democratic Party.

2) certain Qpublicans have used something akin to numerology to “reveal” that the Kennedy family are descendants of Jesus Christ.  _Because of this,_ when JFK, Jr. failed to appear in Dealey Plaza, they declared he would make the announcement at The Rolling Stones concert a few miles away and later that day: “Rolling away the stone from his crypt” => “The Rolling Stones”.  *In addition, *some suggested JFK himself would ALSO reappear.

3) Qpublicans interviewed that day, while disappointed JFK, Jr. (and pop) didn’t manifest, were not dissuaded.  Paraphrasing:  “(They) didn’t show up because it wasn’t safe to do so.  It will be rescheduled.”

IOW, just like OTHER cults, a prophesy’s failure is not its refutation, merely evidence of a failure of understanding.  A misinterpretation of signs.

If the above doesn’t sufficiently illustrate the cult of Trump enough, here’s a poorly executed painting of a naked Biden & Harris being cast out of the White House by a bewinged, sword-wielding Trump, a la the expulsions Adam & Eve from the Garden of Eden by an angel of the Lord.

See also this piece by the same artist:




I can’t help but think of how many of the 10 Commandments the Qpublicans- most of whom claim Christianity as their faith- are ignoring at this point.  Mahatma Ghandi’s comment about liking Christianity but not Christians springs immediately to mind.


----------



## Aeson

Metastasized is a good word. I'm hearing about Qanon, Trump, and Confederate flags appearing in other countries. An antivaxx protest in Germany had Confederate flags.  podcasts and YouTube channels I subscribe to are all talking about the cult. The cognitive dissonance is scary. He didn't show up because it's not safe? He'll reschedule? 

I think it's safe to say on January 6th most of the commandments were broken. I'm not sure they apply anymore.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack had a day. Oy.  

In a three-hour period, I lifted a ton of weight. No, _literally_, one ton of weight.

Had to come in about an hour early to stack scrap pallets so the truck could come haul them away and return with a load of fresh pallets. I put 530 pallets on the truck.

Pallets get stacked in stacks of twenty, which are just an inch or two taller than I am with my arms raised. Most of them I stacked with the forklift, but there were probably at least 50-60 or so that I had to stack by hand.

A standard wooden 48 x 40 pallet weighs 38 lbs., which means that over the course of a three-hour period, I lifted somewhere in the vicinity of one ton of weight, a fair bit of it over my head.

Jack is a tough bastard, but Jack is now a really damn tired tough bastard, lol.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I couldn't do that _now_, but when I worked for Pepsi, I would build orders of 110 to 130 cases of soda.

12 oz per can, 24 cans per case = 288 fl oz

if this was just water, then 1 gal weighs 8.3 lbs and 1 case = 2.25 gallons

110 x 2.25= 247.5 gallons or 2054.25 lbs, or 2427.75 lbs for a stack of 130 cases. this we would do20 times per person for 6 to 14 hours a night. Those weights do not include the weight of the aluminum cans, sugar in the drink, glass bottles or the pallet we built it on.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Hundreds of people gathered in Dealey Plaza in Dallas TX to see JFK Jr announce he's Trump's running mate in 2024. Why? Who? What? How?
> 
> For those not in the know. John F. Kennedy 35th president was shot at Dealey Plaza on Nov. 22 1963. John F. Kennedy Jr. died in a plane crash on July 16 1999. Why would a dead man announce his candidacy at the location his father was murdered? Who really believes this? What do they think he'll do?



For the uneducated- vote for a gawd


----------



## megamania

At the plastics factory i lifted....hhuh..... and that weighed.....oh...... well like the song goes- "....a blister on my little finger."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I was a gym rat (in my 20s), I would do 3 sets of 10 reps of 700lb leg presses as _part_ of my workout.  This concerned the hell out of some of the “weightlifting bros” who were hitting on women I knew in the weight room.

Amusingly, I wasn’t the one they really had to fear.  Sure, I could & would have stepped up to help any who asked, but one in particular- Heather Brunner- would have made an excellent stand in for Linda Carter as Wonder Woman.  (Or maybe Marina Syrtis.)  She was in great shape her own damn self.


----------



## Aeson

I've always avoided physical labor when I could. I've attempted to lift weights for exercise but can't stick to it. I don't have any stories of feats of strength. ☹

So, I'll make one up...
This one day while walking home from school I saw a school bus dangling off the side of a bridge. I ran forward to help. By the time I got there the bus was in the water. I lifted the bus out of the water and put it back on the bridge.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm now level 36 and I screwed up at character creation with my skills and I used CON as a dump stat lol


----------



## Blackrat

I lift several tonnes on some days at work. I use an industrial crane for all the lifting.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I'm now level 36 and I screwed up at character creation with my skills and I used CON as a dump stat lol



Reading some of the posts here, I think several folks used CON as their dump stat.


----------



## Aeson

The Braves Victory Parade was on Friday. The buses they were on did a fly by. Read some of the comments. They're hilarious.

"Move over Dome-blocking MARTA bus. Atlanta has a new bus meme thanks to the Braves – WSB-TV Channel 2 - Atlanta" Move over Dome-blocking MARTA bus. Atlanta has a new bus meme thanks to the Braves

I had to look up what the title references.


----------



## megamania

Arms are weak though I have "Bull Strength".   However, my legs were not.  As a kid I pedaled 20+ miles a day (April to Nov) plus hiking and Soccer.

Now I can't walk.  Go figure.


----------



## Aeson

I ran so fast I was able to travel through time.


Please don't take my comments the wrong way. I'm just having fun.


----------



## Aeson

I've completed my first week in the new place. The air ducts needed replacing. Because of that the gas being turned on has been delayed. It'll be turned on on Monday. It's been cold, but I've used space heaters to stay warm. 

The location adds about 10 minutes to get to work and other places. I was almost late for an appointment on Monday because I didn't leave earlier. Luckily, they were also running behind. 

This house was abused and neglected. Trash everywhere, holes in the walls, bugs akimbo. Lots of work is needed. Taking on projects as I can. I put a water filter on the kitchen faucet, now I noticed a leak. It's just a dribble of water but I don't want it becoming a bigger problem. My brother in law just replaced the floor and bottom of the cabinet after a major leak from I don't know how long ago. With the help of my family and skilled experts I'll get it in shape. In spite of the problems,  this was my best option. I'm staying optimistic.


----------



## megamania

Sometimes aall we can do is be optimistic


----------



## trappedslider

If you’re stabbed in a dark alley, sing a Smash Mouth song. You’ll still die, but the attacker will also suffer


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> When I was a gym rat (in my 20s), I would do 3 sets of 10 reps of 700lb leg presses as _part_ of my workout.  This concerned the hell out of some of the “weightlifting bros” who were hitting on women I knew in the weight room.




 The one time I got on the leg press in the workout room at my high school, I did a set of ten reps at 450 lbs. with one leg.
 I never worked out when I was younger - I'm just naturally built like a gorilla (massive chest, long torso, short legs and all, lol). I had a 17 1/2-inch neck in high school, and often had to have my school pants tailored to account for thighs as big around as some of my smaller classmates' waists.


----------



## megamania

damn


----------



## Aeson

Yay! I have functioning central heating and gas range. Yippy!


----------



## Mad_Jack

I have hot water, and heat in the bedrooms - but I came home today to not one but two trucks in the driveway from the people that my old man called to come look at the furnace. They replaced a lot of stuff, which cost us just over a grand, but apparently the boiler is in it's last legs and will need to be replaced. Since the old man is a retired senior citizen, we can call a local charity to see if they'll help replace it.

 So, to recap, in the past few months I've had to put new tires on the car, replace my computer, now the furnace needs to be replaced, and I'm going to be looking for a new job since I put in my two week notice last week. 
Fortunately, since Jack doesn't have the money to visit a dentist, he doesn't have all that many teeth left for Life to kick out, lol.


----------



## trappedslider

some cool news CAN YOU DIG IT?!? How did the enslaved workers of Pompeii live? A new discovery provides a rare glimpse


----------



## megamania

Mad Jack-  you liike challenges don't you


----------



## Aeson

Challenges is what makes life worth living....and women. Challenges and women....and alcohol.  Challenges, women and alcohol make life worth living.


----------



## Aeson

My mom told me my nephew is failing core classes. This is his senior year. He's at risk of not graduating. His reaction is, he doesn't care. He won't use what he's being taught later anyway, especially literature. Wish there was something I could do. ☹


----------



## megamania

I understand both of your points of view.   Core as is are not overly helpful BUT they are important to build on.  He is missing the foresight of what Core classes are all about.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Challenges is what makes life worth living....and women. Challenges and women....and alcohol.  Challenges, women and alcohol make life worth living.



Sounds like a line from the TV show Lucifer.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I understand both of your points of view.   Core as is are not overly helpful BUT they are important to build on.  He is missing the foresight of what Core classes are all about.



Those are not my points. He's saying it. Of course,  I did feel that way in high school, most kids do. I got my head out of my ass. I turned it around. My senior year was a breeze, but before that it was a real struggle. I want him to understand how important it really is.


----------



## megamania

Sorry- mis-spoke.    But as a teenager most have this view.  Growing up my father pushed math hard.  I got a B+ in Algebra and my father made me retake it.  Frustrating but i did it not realizing he was making me think on how to resolve problems.


----------



## Aeson

I regret not taking school and math more seriously. I don't math good. It doesn't help I often transpose numbers reading 98 as 89 ect. Math is always hard for me. I try to use calculators when I can.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With math, the ubiquity of calculators means much of the heavy lifting can be outsourced to machines.  But you still have to be savvy enough to figure out what function you need to do _now _so you can punch the right buttons.  Just a couple weeks ago, I used basic geometry to calculate the volumes of some of my mom’s purses so she could figure out if the ones she was considering while shopping online were too big, too small or about right.

Grasping literature and the other humanities inform you about culture, politics and quality of life.  You see messages creators have hidden in plain sight.  They might inspire YOU to tsp into your creative side.


----------



## Aeson

Your geomancy talk went right over my head. 

Ok, not really. I couldn't tell you what you did, but I understand volume. I just might not know how to calculate it without looking up how to. 

Learning about culture,  history, religion, and more recently politics has been something I enjoyed. 

His dream of joining the army may be over due to his asthma. He has expressed interest in learning welding. I believe math would be useful in that. Reading comprehension will be necessary to understand text books and manuals he may need to read. I hope he'll figure it out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Your geomancy talk went right over my head.
> 
> Ok, not really. I couldn't tell you what you did, but I understand volume. I just might not know how to calculate it without looking up how to.
> 
> Learning about culture,  history, religion, and more recently politics has been something I enjoyed.
> 
> His dream of joining the army may be over due to his asthma. He has expressed interest in learning welding. I believe math would be useful in that. Reading comprehension will be necessary to understand text books and manuals he may need to read. I hope he'll figure it out.



I'm currently working on getting my diploma/degree (I actually am going to be getting both) in HVAC. Both options require this one class. It's called "Math for the Trades". I'm pretty sure any of the trades (including welding), require this course. So yeah, math is going to be important. The other courses aren't as useful for just the diploma, but the degree does require some electives which would probably be easier having basic knowledge that is given to you in high school. And of course, to be able to take these courses, you need basic english/math and need either a high school diploma or a GED.

Now, could you go into Welding without getting your diploma in Welding? I suppose you may be able to, but the diploma is going to open up a lot more options for ya. And not having a high school diploma or a GED is going to close some options for ya.

But I totally understand the lack of desire about high school. I barely tried, but I managed to get pretty much Cs. Sadly, I probably could have gotten As if I'd really cared. I did that one trimester in English, got an A just to prove I could. Think I got a D the next trimester, teach was like WTF, I just shrugged. D was high enough to pass. Hah.


----------



## Aeson

I went to a technical college also. I went for a diploma because it was easier to get than a degree. I had to take a similar math class. Failed the first time. Was failing it the second time. After failing the final the teacher sat down with me and helped me rework some of the problems so I could pass. She presented the problems differently and helped me understand.


----------



## megamania

Double major and nearly two minors.

I am an overachiever I guess


----------



## Aeson

That's an adjective that's never been attributed to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I went to a technical college also. I went for a diploma because it was easier to get than a degree. I had to take a similar math class. Failed the first time. Was failing it the second time. After failing the final the teacher sat down with me and helped me rework some of the problems so I could pass. She presented the problems differently and helped me understand.



For HVAC, if you want to do residential, all you need is the diploma. If you want to work in commercial, you need the full degree. So really, a lot of it comes down to what you want to do. Some people in my class are just getting the diploma because they are fine with residential or want to do residential. Others are going for the degree to get into commercial.

One dude in class is just gonna get the diploma and do residential. He began going to school for engineering, but it was too much, so after like two and a half years, he wants to do something else. AND having done school for so long, doesn't want to do a full two years. For me, I've already taken enough classes so that I have all of the electives needed for the degree, so everything I'm doing right now is HVAC related. While a part of me just wants to be done with the diploma, I've taken enough classes already so second year is going to be little more than part time, so I figure might as well go all the way and get my degree. Also, I think commercial will be nicer.

Is good that the teacher finally sat down with you. Sorta sad that it took her that long to figure out that something was wrong. Math is definitely one of those classes that the way you explain it can make all the difference in the world. I tutored for a short time and the first thing you need is to understand the material and then the second thing you need is to understand is how to impart that knowledge to someone else. Can't really do the second without the first and if you can't do the second, the first is rather meaningless.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I went to a technical college also. I went for a diploma because it was easier to get than a degree. I had to take a similar math class. Failed the first time. Was failing it the second time. After failing the final the teacher sat down with me and helped me rework some of the problems so I could pass. She presented the problems differently and helped me understand.



Good on that teacher!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good on that teacher!



I agree. I was impressed with her. You can tell the difference in actual educators and professionals they brought in as adjuncts. That or she didn't want to see me a 3rd time. lol


----------



## megamania

Course- you could be HOT FOR TEACHER...... 
In college we had a teacher whom was a wicked tease.  Dressed sexy, smiled in that way, wore a mini-skirt then sat on a table.....open legged.....


----------



## Aeson

Sadly, I haven't had a hot teacher. I see the ones on the news that get in trouble, I wonder where they were when I was in school. I could keep a secret.


----------



## Blackrat

I had the hots for a hot teacher in middle school. I think most of the guys did for her. She wasn’t even provocative, she was just youngish, fit and could hold authority among teens.


----------



## Dog Moon

The only teacher I remember being somewhat attractive was the Spanish teacher in high school. But then she got married and became a bitch, so no one liked her anymore. Pretty much all my teachers have been dudes or older women (but not the hot MILF kind).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Course- you could be HOT FOR TEACHER......
> In college we had a teacher whom was a wicked tease.  Dressed sexy, smiled in that way, wore a mini-skirt then sat on a table.....open legged.....



When that song came out, most of my teachers were monks, sooooooo…


----------



## Aeson

Say you're a black woman and your boss calls you into her office and tells you your hairstyle can be intimidating to others. What would you think?

This is the hairstyle.


Spoiler


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> In college we had a teacher whom was a wicked tease.  Dressed sexy, smiled in that way, wore a mini-skirt then sat on a table.....open legged.....




 I had a teacher sort of like that in college - not a tease, but she had a habit of sitting on her desk while teaching, and she wore miniskirts... Nice legs, too.




Blackrat said:


> I had the hots for a hot teacher in middle school. I think most of the guys did for her. She wasn’t even provocative, she was just youngish, fit and could hold authority among teens.




 My eighth grade English teacher, Mrs. Hess...  She wasn't so much hot as just pretty, but she was an _awesome_ teacher and a lot of the guys had a crush on her.

 On the other side of things, my freshman Honors Biology teacher had an obvious crush on me... More than once when the lights were out while we were watching a short film I caught her looking at me. She was kind of on the heavy side, but she was this sort of cute blonde surfer chick type.  Biology was one of my favorite subjects in school, and on the way out of class, I'd often stop to ask her some really intelligent questions, which I'm sure contributed to her crush on me - and I will admit to taking the opportunity to subtly flirt with her, lol. (On an unrelated note, if you got close enough to her desk you could sometimes smell booze in her can of Coke, lol.)
 I'm sure her crush on me was at least a tiny bit relevant to the fact that I got an *A-* in that class despite literally falling asleep in class on a regular basis - two days a week it was right after gym class, and the ragweed all around the gym field would set off an allergy attack, sometimes causing me to pass out, lol.
 At one of the school dances my senior year we hung out and talked for close to an hour, and at the end of the year when she signed my yearbook she wrote "To the man who comes alive after the sun goes down..."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Say you're a black woman and your boss calls you into her office and tells you your hairstyle can be intimidating to others. What would you think?
> 
> This is the hairstyle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146566



Many books and documentaries have been made about American hostility towards “blackness”.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Many books and documentaries have been made about American hostility towards “blackness”.



I think I'm aware of at least one book. 

You Can't Touch My Hair: And Other Things I Still Have to Explain You Can't Touch My Hair: And Other Things I Still Have to Explain: Robinson, Phoebe, Williams, Jessica: 9780143129202: Amazon.com: Books

I admit I have a dislike for some of the stereotypical body ornamentations like nails, grills, (especially the more outlandish ones) and the "crazy" hairstyles. I don't think of it as racist mainly because I wouldn't like it on anyone. I like girls that dye their hair odd colors, but many other things I see as gaudy no matter who it is. 
Would culturalist be a word? Would it be just as bad? It's something I'm aware of and trying to improve on.


Her day job is a dentist office with high end clients. Pro athletes and the such. I can understand having limits but that hairstyle, in my opinion, wasn't too much. It looked nice on her.


----------



## Aeson

I had used tires put on my car again today. Cost $200. Depending on the tires, if I went with new it might cost $700-$1600. I drive 1500 +/- miles every week. I will, without a doubt, have to change tires at least once a year. New tires have added expenses like alignment. I started to think I might do better just getting used tires. I'll have to do it more often possibly every 4 to 6 months. It doesn't take long to knock the wheels out of alignment so I don't see the point of doing it.

The cons I see. Getting tires more frequently. They deal in cash and don't provide receipts for taxes. 

Pro. Lower cost. Helping a local small business? 

Hivemind time. What do you think?


----------



## megamania

I'm thinking it might pay for your time to drive to Vermont to buy your tires.   High end tires might cost 200 apiece.  Is it a SVU?  then maybe 325 a tire.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> Trying to convert a 3.5 character to 5e to get back to doing the storyhour.  not so easy as i am not familiar with 5E and love 3.5


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I'm thinking it might pay for your time to drive to Vermont to buy your tires.   High end tires might cost 200 apiece.  Is it a SVU?  then maybe 325 a tire.



If I could I would move to Vermont. The land of Bernie.


----------



## megamania

Ain't no picnic here.  Tires are just cheaper


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching this now. Holy Anime, Batman! I this so much.


----------



## megamania

Crazy is the only descriptive for this.  It is not true to characters (giant mechs) but the art is incredible.


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was true to the characters except for Sumo Bane. It was crazy, but it was fun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I think I'm aware of at least one book.
> 
> You Can't Touch My Hair: And Other Things I Still Have to Explain You Can't Touch My Hair: And Other Things I Still Have to Explain: Robinson, Phoebe, Williams, Jessica: 9780143129202: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I admit I have a dislike for some of the stereotypical body ornamentations like nails, grills, (especially the more outlandish ones) and the "crazy" hairstyles. I don't think of it as racist mainly because I wouldn't like it on anyone. I like girls that dye their hair odd colors, but many other things I see as gaudy no matter who it is.
> Would culturalist be a word? Would it be just as bad? It's something I'm aware of and trying to improve on.
> 
> 
> Her day job is a dentist office with high end clients. Pro athletes and the such. I can understand having limits but that hairstyle, in my opinion, wasn't too much. It looked nice on her.



There was a special episode of _Black-ish _about it a season or 2 ago.  Condensed: natural black hair often cannot conform to caucasian-drafted dress codes without either chemical treatment or being _severely_ limited.  Like, almost shaved limited.  And not every black woman wants a military style high & tight.  Some really do prefer some of the older hairstyles, some going back before the rise of western civilization.

Ditto us guys,*

The nails?  Not a fan myself.  Not on ANYBODY.  Grills always looked silly and “tryhard” to me.  Scarification is another No from me, too.

OTOH, I’m not a huge fan of piercings or tattoos, either.  (Not getting either, near as I can tell, but if I were forced to, id get a tat.)






* for the record, ive had Afros of various sizes and shapes, a high-top fade, a “black mullet”, a ponytai, and- very, VERY briefly- a mowhawk.  But since Nov. 1990, I’ve kept my hair pretty much short enough it would probably pass military muster.


----------



## Aeson

I joked that if tattoos prevented hair growth I'd get a clean shaven tattoo on my face so I wouldn't have to shave anymore. I don't like them either. That's another thing my friend and I have in common.


----------



## Aeson

The lot owner is going to pave my driveway. Right now it's gravel. The plan is to do it this Wednesday.  I'm thinking of buying the lot. When I heard they planned to pave I decided to wait. I hope it doesn't drive the purchase price too high. It'll save me the trouble of having it paved.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There was a special episode of _Black-ish _about it a season or 2 ago.  Condensed: natural black hair often cannot conform to caucasian-drafted dress codes without either chemical treatment or being _severely_ limited.  Like, almost shaved limited.  And not every black woman wants a military style high & tight.  Some really do prefer some of the older hairstyles, some going back before the rise of western civilization.
> 
> Ditto us guys,*
> 
> The nails?  Not a fan myself.  Not on ANYBODY.  Grills always looked silly and “tryhard” to me.  Scarification is another No from me, too.
> 
> OTOH, I’m not a huge fan of piercings or tattoos, either.  (Not getting either, near as I can tell, but if I were forced to, id get a tat.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * for the record, ive had Afros of various sizes and shapes, a high-top fade, a “black mullet”, a ponytai, and- very, VERY briefly- a mowhawk.  But since Nov. 1990, I’ve kept my hair pretty much short enough it would probably pass military muster.



My brother from another mother...  No tattoos, no piercings, no mutilation.... I swear if I didn't know better, we were seperated at birth
  You know aside from that whole black/white thing.   Lol.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> My brother from another mother...  No tattoos, no piercings, no mutilation.... I swear if I didn't know better, we were seperated at birth
> You know aside from that whole black/white thing.   Lol.



It's just a genetic mutation that permitted our ancestors to adapt better to the environment in which they lived. One day people will be able to look at it that way and stop using it as away to set one another apart. 

I know that's not you. I'm just making a comment in general and not to anyone in particular.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I once had to point out to a friend of northern European descent who disapproved of dreadlocks that his own people were known to rock them back in the day...

 On the subject of tattoos, I have four. All of them have meaning for me and specific reason for getting them, but I have no problem with people just getting them as decoration. (I do, however, occasionally question and/or take exception to the quality, subject and/or placement of said decoration.)


 In other news, it turns out that the high winds and rain in southeastern Connecticut this weekend resulted in four tornadoes, though they were only three EF-0 and an EF-1...


----------



## trappedslider

"Treason is a charge invented by winners as an excuse for hanging the losers."
"Rebellion is always legal in the first person, as in our rebellion! It is only in the third person, their rebellion, that it becomes illegal."


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Paraphrasing from memory by-  

The difference between a Patriot and a Traitor is whom wins the war.


----------



## megamania

My brother and I are very different.  He is a teacher, successful and in good health.   I am unemployable, relying on others to dress and bath, and roll in a wheelchair with no cause understood beyond I was folded up by a wave.  He has no tattoos (and as proper as he is never would)
I had 4, one since removed but all were given for medical reasons and as such insurance paid for them.

He looks like my Mom mainly and like my father greatly.   We both have mental issues though his are accepted and possibly encouraged as mine make me a whiney @$$.

Sucks.


----------



## Aeson

It's funny how siblings can differ from each other. My sister is stereotypical white trash. Our political views are polar opposites. She's a horrible parent. I would have been a good one according to others. She has tattoos and smokes. I don't.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Mad_Jack said:


> I once had to point out to a friend of northern European descent who disapproved of dreadlocks that his own people were known to rock them back in the day...
> 
> On the subject of tattoos, I have four. All of them have meaning for me and specific reason for getting them, but I have no problem with people just getting them as decoration. (I do, however, occasionally question and/or take exception to the quality, subject and/or placement of said decoration.)
> 
> 
> In other news, it turns out that the high winds and rain in southeastern Connecticut this weekend resulted in four tornadoes, though they were only three EF-0 and an EF-1...



Are you sure that wasn't just politicians returning home for Thanksgiving?  lol  (I live on the ass end of tornado alley, we go out and watch those in lawn chairs)


Aeson said:


> It's funny how siblings can differ from each other. My sister is stereotypical white trash. Our political views are polar opposites. She's a horrible parent. I would have been a good one according to others. She has tattoos and smokes. I don't.



Same here...


----------



## Aeson

I like video from the ISS. The video looks so different. I believe it's due to a lack of atmosphere. The picture looks so much clearer.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> (I do, however, occasionally question and/or take exception to the quality, subject and/or placement of said decoration.)



One of the things I think when I see some people is... "WHY?" Like I understand some/many tattoos, but like getting swear words or worse things tattooed on your face... I just don't understand that. Or the changing the color of the eyeBALL. The white part. Make it blue or something. I'm just... that's beyond my own comprehension.

Not even mentioning the very questionable tattoos that at least are hidden beneath clothes. Like some scenes are cool, but some scenes are like violent, graphic and practically insane and yet you want that disturbing image immortalized on your skin? Nope, never understand that.

On a side note, I have nothing against piercings or tattoos in general and feel that I don't have the look to make an earring look okay and fear the pain too much to get a tattoo. Literally the only reason I've never gotten a tattoo.


----------



## Mad_Jack

When you're in the chair getting inked, it feels like you've got a bad sunburn in the area they're working on. The pain fades quickly when they're not actually inking you.


----------



## Blackrat

Agree with Jack mostly. However, there are spots, places where certain nerves are near the surface etc. where the pain can be rather intense. Right next to the wrist bone, and the inner bend of the elbow were spots that seriously hurt for me. But even then, it is a very different kind of pain to anything else I’ve ever experienced. Very difficult to explain.


----------



## Aeson

Some enjoy the pain. Some might even say addicted to it. I've heard different areas are more sensitive.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Agree with Jack mostly. However, there are spots, places where certain nerves are near the surface etc. where the pain can be rather intense. Right next to the wrist bone, and the inner bend of the elbow were spots that seriously hurt for me. But even then, it is a very different kind of pain to anything else I’ve ever experienced. Very difficult to explain.



The ones on my ribs I barely felt.  The two on y sternum hurt.


----------



## trappedslider

gods help me..I've reinstalled Skyrim


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> gods help me..I've reinstalled Skyrim



Somewhat related... there's a Skyrim boardgame currently on Gamefound. I have never actually played Skyrim, but the boardgame looks interesting. Tempted to back it, but I haven't yet simply because I never played the video game.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> gods help me..I've reinstalled Skyrim



I do this every couple of years. Play a few months, and then delete it again, when I get bored of it.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I do this every couple of years. Play a few months, and then delete it again, when I get bored of it.



There are two games: Skryim and Skyrim: The modding lol, I'm currently playing  Skyrim: The modding lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Since I was forced to replace my puter a couple months ago, I now have a system capable of at least booting up Skyrim without screaming in terror and feinting. Not sure it's worth the effort, though, since I really don't have the time to get into it.


----------



## Aeson

So I'm not the only one that hasn't played it? That's good to know.


----------



## trappedslider

kelrissa wearing Scarlet Dawn armor (from a mod)


Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Blackrat

I toyed with all the mods at one point, but that too got boring quite fast. There were a few mods I’d wish were available on console. Pretty much straight up fixes to some obvious issues on the unmodded game. I much prefer to play on the console after all.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I toyed with all the mods at one point, but that too got boring quite fast. There were a few mods I’d wish were available on console. Pretty much straight up fixes to some obvious issues on the unmodded game. I much prefer to play on the console after all.



I tend to use a controller when I play on PC, right now I have about 50 or so mods


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today, for the first time in a while, I channeled my inner hobbit by having Second Breakfast.

I got up early to take my maternal aunt to an eye exam and some other appointment- she wouldn’t be able to see well enough to drive after getting her eyes dilated.  I had breakfast (a sandwich) because I needed to take some of my meds with food, or risk passing out.  

After the eye exam, we had time to kill before getting her to her 2nd & 3rd appointment, so I took her to Denny’s.

As we sat down, I was thinking I’d just have some tea or OJ and some fries.  But after she put in her order, my MOUTH ordered *both* drinks AND a Moons over My Hammy sandwich…with fries.


----------



## Aeson

We don't have Denny's in these parts. ☹


I have a new asphalt driveway. 
After we had been in this Extreme Makeover: Mobile Home Edition process for awhile I started to think I could have started a blog about this. Some before, during, and after pics. That was a real missed opportunity.


----------



## megamania

My son was getting back into Arc as he talked a friend into trying it.

I don't do computer games


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Since I was forced to replace my puter a couple months ago, I now have a system capable of at least booting up Skyrim without screaming in terror and feinting. Not sure it's worth the effort, though, since I really don't have the time to get into it.



I tried to play Morrowind WAY back in the day, but the game kept freezing shortly after character creation. So I'd be like 2 minutes into the game and then it froze. I remember trying a bunch of things to try to fix it, failed and then proceeded to completely ignore that game and every other game after it.

But I understand time. I bought the Witcher 3 and have barely played it. Although I have Wrath of the Righteous and have probably spent way too much time playing it... but the fact that pretty much all of my friends are playing it has kept me going. Since there are different paths, kind of neat seeing how everyone else's experience differs from each other's.


----------



## trappedslider

Now and then, I announce "I know you're listening" to empty rooms. If I'm wrong, nobody knows, and if I'm right, maybe I just freaked the hell out of some secret organization.


----------



## J.Quondam

I've been in the habit of thanking ATMs for years, because I know that they _will_ remember who was nice to them when the robots take over the world.


----------



## trappedslider

J.Quondam said:


> I've been in the habit of thanking ATMs for years, because I know that they _will_ remember who was nice to them when the robots take over the world.



While reading this, the scene from maximum overdrive where the ATM calls Stephen King an naughty word came to my mind


----------



## Aeson

I want to roll up a cat folk wizard. A nekomancer, if you will.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I often talk to floral centerpieces…_just in case._


----------



## Aeson

I say "Hi, Mom" and wave into police body cameras.


----------



## Aeson

A psychic believes she can inhabit other people's bodies but she thinks smudging with sage is silly. She advises using holy water "because that DOES work"


----------



## megamania

no salt?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> no salt?



No I have high blood pressure.  

As I understand salt is used to keep things out. The holy water is meant to drive them out.


----------



## Aeson

A cleric tried to rebuke me. Either he wasn't high enough level or I have too many hit dice. It didn't work.

I asked a highly inappropriate question about The Son of Man's manhood. It was a pastor friend of mine. He invoked the name of his god and made his turn attempt. I made my save.


----------



## megamania

I remember my paster and i having a conversation of his belifs vs mine.  Mine being aliens related.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I want to roll up a cat folk wizard. A nekomancer, if you will.




 In 4E, I made a warforged vampire, and named him I-Strahd.


----------



## Aeson

How does that work? Did you drink 40w motor oil?


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

That is possible. 

"Cerebrospinal Fluid (CSF) Leak: Causes, Symptoms, & Treatments" Cerebrospinal Fluid (CSF) Leak: Causes, Symptoms, & Treatments


----------



## Aeson

I have a free ticket for tonight's Powerball drawing. Someone left it on the machine at the store. I might win 200+ millions dollars.


----------



## Aeson

Didn't there used to be a boardgame forum here?

I found a boardgame gift guide. 
"Board Game Gift Guide 2021 | Board Game Quest" Board Game Gift Guide 2021

One is called Don't Get Got. It's a party game, but it is one you could play while playing other games. You're given secret tasks to do during the night. Example given was to change your shirt and get someone to notice. If you do so you get a point. Another player can score a point for catching you and calling you out on it. Sounds fun.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> I want to roll up a cat folk wizard. A nekomancer, if you will.



I thought nekomancer would have gotten more of a reaction. What do you think, a summoner that specializes in summoning felines? I can picture the spell backfiring and summoning a dog that chases the cat folk up a tree.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No clue as to “Neko”, sorry.

Now, a Meowgician, Meowgister, Warlick, Sorcerawrrr, etc…


----------



## Aeson

Neko is Japanese for cat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I took half a semester of Japanese, and “cat” wasn’t part of my education.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What about a Pspspspsionicist?


----------



## Aeson

A toilet in my place had been clogged. We tried everything. My brother-in-law replaced it with a new one. After the fact he found the clog. Turns out it was a dinosaur. A brachiosaurus in fact. Nonetheless, the guest bathroom has a working toilet now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> A toilet in my place had been clogged. We tried everything. My brother-in-law replaced it with a new one. After the fact he found the clog. Turns out it was a dinosaur. A brachiosaurus in fact. Nonetheless, the guest bathroom has a working toilet now.



Well, at least you didn't have to hire someone else to do the work for you. My HVAC teacher works for a residential HVAC company and has worked for several others and I guess part of what they attempt to get you to do is buy stuff. Now, the more reputable companies will at least be legitimate in what they're trying to charge you for, but the prices are still ridiculous. Like $100 for a $3 capacitor. But the problem is that most people don't know what capacitors are for or how to change them out, so part of what you're paying is for the expertise rather than simply for the part. Because apparently if the company never sold anything, they would lose money. Which seems unlikely, but he recommended that if you don't like the sales aspect of it, you should do commercial HVAC rather than residential. Although from the teacher says, he's a lot more lenient on that kind of thing, but there's still limits of his leniency simply because of his work place.

So now I see someone did something with their house and my thoughts are now "how much would a professional charge for that vs how much would I save by doing it myself?" and "I wonder if I could do that". Cause I owned a house for a couple years before I lost it and I didn't know anything and had no confidence of being able to do anything and even though I feel like I'm constantly lost in this class, I also have a weird confidence that I could figure most stuff out if only I apply myself. Which is probably dangerous and asking for trouble. Hah.

Anyway, late night rambling cause I can't sleep (and have a couple of online quizzes I need to take... electric diagrams... ugh... even though extremely useful knowledge to have!). Later and good night!


----------



## Aeson

I had a HVAC guy replace the duct work. He charged $375. I thought it was reasonable enough. You're right though, he probably over charged. I looked at it this way, I ain't climbing under this place. I'll pay what seems reasonable for someone who knows what he's doing to do it. 

I want to hire an electrician to come in to put the microwave on its own breaker. I can't have anything else on the same circuit on and run the microwave. I know it's something I couldn't do myself. I'm wanting to learn to do more, but I'm staying away from electricity.


----------



## Blackrat

How many light bulbs does it take to change a man?


----------



## Aeson

More than he's willing to admit.


----------



## Aeson

I like the visuals in the live action Cowboy Bebop. The acting is ok. The dialog is awful. If it gets a second season I hope they hire new writers that know how to write dialog.


----------



## trappedslider

It Is 2021. Star Citizen Has Raised $400,000,000, And Is Still Not Out.
					

It is 2007. I am playing a game on Xbox Live Arcade called Wing Commander Arena. It is a top-down shooter, and I hate it. This is not Wing Commander. Why has nobody made a new Wing Commander.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## trappedslider

so, I managed to kill my game twice due to modding issues, here is my current character. I really like the hair on her.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I like the visuals in the live action Cowboy Bebop. The acting is ok. The dialog is awful. If it gets a second season I hope they hire new writers that know how to write dialog.



I've watched several episodes of the show. I honestly am not sure if I have never watched it or it was so long ago that I don't remember enough of the show to know anything about it anymore. So I'm _basically_ coming in brand new and honestly, it's not amazing, but overall I'm enjoying it. One of my friends started watching it and apparently couldn't make it through the first episode. He was like "ugh, police station". I'm like "dude, they're bounty hunters collecting criminals and one of the two is an ex-cop... did you really think they were never going to step into a police station at all?" Now, other explanations I could accept, but it just seems a weird thing to be nitpicky on. It's like he wanted it to fail and found a reason, as terrible as the reason was.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I had a HVAC guy replace the duct work. He charged $375. I thought it was reasonable enough. You're right though, he probably over charged. I looked at it this way, I ain't climbing under this place. I'll pay what seems reasonable for someone who knows what he's doing to do it.
> 
> I want to hire an electrician to come in to put the microwave on its own breaker. I can't have anything else on the same circuit on and run the microwave. I know it's something I couldn't do myself. I'm wanting to learn to do more, but I'm staying away from electricity.



I admit I don't know a LOT about the pricing, but I feel like that actually isn't terrible. Trades jobs are simply expensive with the hourly rate regardless of any factors. I have a friend who is an electrician and I forget the exact rate that he would charge people, but it's ridiculously high. So I imagine a couple of hours worth of work + materials would be at least a few hundred bucks.

I'm interested to see how ductwork actually is. I can't remember if I'll be taking that next semester or if that's a next year type of thing, but I look forward to it either way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and related to tv shows, the Wheel of Time series started over the weekend. Three episodes out. As someone who has read through the series several times, it's definitely a surprise to see how certain things and people are portrayed. However, overall, it's not bad. I hope it is successful and will be completed because there are a lot of awesome things about the books and I can only hope we get to see them. Amazon apparently is already filming season 2, but who knows if it'll go 3+.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I come from one of those families where home repair knowledge was passed down as part of my childhood, lol.
Nothing I'd ever list on a resume, but there aren't many things I haven't done at least once or twice, from moderately advanced plumbing and carpentry to basic wiring to hanging drywall to tiling a floor. Unless a particular task requires advanced knowledge or training, I'm confident in my ability to pick up any needed skills or knowledge I don't already have by reading a book or spending some time online researching.
(About the only things I don't have any practical experience in or knowledge of are car repair (beyond changing the oil and fixing a flat) and welding, as I've never really had a need to acquire those skills.)
 I usually try to stay away from electrical stuff more complicated than taking out an existing device and reconnecting the wires to the new one, but on the other hand, I'm not really afraid to try something more complicated - if it's got instructions, I can do it.


----------



## Aeson

My dad tried to pass on his fit it knowledge. I wasn't having it. I've picked up a few things over the years so I'm not totally useless around the house. I see the wisdom in knowing how to do some things. I'm just not that knowledgeable. I am a better cook than he was though.


----------



## J.Quondam

This morning I swapped out a broken interior door handle on my car. It took me something like 6 hours total, approximately...

1.0 hours spent watching youtube videos, 
4.5 hours spent prying out one little pin in the window crank, and 
0.5 hours to do the actual repair.
I am _not_ a handy person, lol. But it got all done and back in working order-- with no parts left over.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

How does a man drive a car into a crowd killing 5 and injuring 40+ and it not be called terrorism? I imagine the people in the path of the car were sure terrified.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I've become numb or the dialog got better. I'm in love with the live action Faye Valentine. I would like to see her dressed as her anime counterpart just once.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The older I get, the more I appreciate _Red Green_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> How does a man drive a car into a crowd killing 5 and injuring 40+ and it not be called terrorism? I imagine the people in the path of the car were sure terrified.



Terrorism involves a politically driven intention instill fear in others.   The fear is a tool to influence behavior at a societal level.

That guy is just a worthless PoS, and people happened to be in his way.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Well, furnace seems to be fully back in business - replaced two of the three circulators today... And only the parts that are supposed to be on fire are on fire at the moment.


Green Skull needs food badly.


Green Skull also needs to go out and hunt down a couple more Really Useful Boxes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Maybe I've become numb or the dialog got better. I'm in love with the live action Faye Valentine. I would like to see her dressed as her anime counterpart just once.



It's funny how I think that about the live action versions of certain things. Like, I totally understand why they don't, considering the attire of the anime version, but that thought had kind of crossed my mind as well (and I thought that for the live action Princess Jasmine from Aladdin too). Although I feel like the show did a good job with her costume, keeping it as close as they can to make it identifiable, but also doing a good job of not objectifying her.

I thought some of the dialogue was cheesy, some was decent. Some of hers was among the most hilarious, I thought. Her comments about the dog in episode 7 or 8 (I forget which one) had me laughing hard!


----------



## Aeson

When she wanted to eat it had me dying. As for her costume. While not skimpy, it was good. I thought they did a good job.


----------



## Aeson

I've seen some of the video. It's bad even for a Kid Rock video. I think it's time to hang it up, chief. 

"‘Weird Al’ Yankovic Makes It Very Clear Kid Rock’s Heavily Mocked New Music Video Is Not a ‘Weird Al’ Parody" ‘Weird Al’ Yankovic Makes It Very Clear Kid Rock’s Heavily Mocked New Music Video Is Not a ‘Weird Al’ Parody


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I've seen some of the video. It's bad even for a Kid Rock video. I think it's time to hang it up, chief.
> 
> "‘Weird Al’ Yankovic Makes It Very Clear Kid Rock’s Heavily Mocked New Music Video Is Not a ‘Weird Al’ Parody" ‘Weird Al’ Yankovic Makes It Very Clear Kid Rock’s Heavily Mocked New Music Video Is Not a ‘Weird Al’ Parody



Saw the video.  Amazing anyone could think Yankovic was involved in any way.


----------



## Ulfgeir

That thing about living in interesting times being a curse.. Well let's just say today was a historical day in Swedish politics, but also a very chaotic one. Will be interesting to see how things shake out. Guess I need to follow the news closely in the foreseable future.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I've seen some of the video. It's bad even for a Kid Rock video. I think it's time to hang it up, chief.



Yeah, I got about half-way through it. All I could think was "Why would someone as washed up as Kid Rock feel the need to declare to the world just how wash-up he is?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Go back to YouTube and check out the video’s comments section.  There’s GOLD in them thar hills!


----------



## Aeson

"Kid Rock is a set of truck nuts come to life"

"Just in time for the holidays. Cousin banging music"


ROFLMAO


----------



## Mad_Jack

I thought the truck nuts one was incredibly accurate, lol. At this point, though, I think he's basically become a faded bumper sticker on a used car...


----------



## J.Quondam

Yeah, that truck nuts one had me crying. My gut still hurts.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I thought the truck nuts one was incredibly accurate, lol. At this point, though, I think he's basically become a faded bumper sticker on a used car...



Dole/Kemp '96


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s early, but I just saw this:


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> That thing about living in interesting times being a curse.. Well let's just say today was a historical day in Swedish politics, but also a very chaotic one. Will be interesting to see how things shake out. Guess I need to follow the news closely in the foreseable future.



About the PM resigning and all that relates to it? Yeah, curious case. Might have to follow news a bit myself. I don’t usually follow even finnish politics, but this might warrant an eye for a while.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s early, but I just saw this:



I saw one house decorated for Christmas BEFORE Halloween. I'm seeing more and more. I feel it's too early.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't know this was a thing. I heard it yesterday. Qanon believes the PM of New Zealand was arrested by Trump when she visited The US. She was released to return home but has to wear an ankle monitor.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I saw one house decorated for Christmas BEFORE Halloween. I'm seeing more and more. I feel it's too early.



What about if one doesn’t even bother to take the decorations down? Like we still have the lights up from the christmas of 2018…


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What about if one doesn’t even bother to take the decorations down? Like we still have the lights up from the christmas of 2018…



You're not alone. I've seen one house that still has their tree in the window from last year. Another had a snowman decoration in the window from last year. They took it down after Halloween. Why not leave it for 2 more months? lol


----------



## Aeson

Burn the witch!

Holy cow. She's only 16.


----------



## trappedslider

so, i found the description for Skyrim Very Special Edition which runs on Alexa:

Description
Players: 1
Bethesda Game Studios is proud to present Skyrim... for Alexa. Yes, that’s right, the version of Skyrim you never saw coming has finally arrived on the platform you never asked for.

For the very first time ever, take your rightful place as the Dragonborn of legend (again) and explore Skyrim using the power of your own voice...your Thu’um!

Prepare to:
● Quest and explore the dungeons of Skyrim
● Master your weapons, spells and shouts
● Encounter people who constantly need your help
● Guard your knees against arrows
● Fatally harm mudcrabs
● Fight dragons
● Die
● Fight another dragon
● Eat sweet rolls
● Fus Ro Dah
● Chase butterflies
● Burn spiders
● Walk straight up a mountain instead of going around
● Vanquish malevolent evils
● There’s probably mead somewhere in there
● No goblins, though
● Soul trap woodland creatures
● Victory or Sovngarde, whichever one you prefer
● Also cheese wheels and a fork
● Fail to collect all stones of Barenziah for like the 5th time
● Talk with guards
● Unleash the power of your Thu’um
● Open wooden doors
● Open iron doors
● Other epic things
● And more!

Amazon.com


----------



## Aeson

I have these colored smart bulbs. I can change the color, set timers, have them turn on as I enter wifi range or turn off when I leave. It's really cool. I just wish they weren't so expensive. I think the best thing is, I've noticed the colors are less harsh on the eyes. Not the best for reading but can illuminate the room enough to avoid walking into things. Maybe they're not as bright as the white lights? I don't know if I can recommend the Phillips Hues lights, but it's only due to the cost. And I'm basing that on the price on Amazon.


----------



## trappedslider

Australian Cops Pulled Over A Dude On A Motorized Cooler And Impounded It
					

This also resulted in one of the most gloriously absurd photographs of a flatbed tow truck and a cooler ever recorded by the hand of a human




					jalopnik.com


----------



## trappedslider

Over three and a half centuries ago, linked by faith and bound by a common desire for liberty, a small band of pilgrims sought out a place in the New World where they could worship according to their own beliefs... and solve crimes.


----------



## Aeson

Three words I'm probably not going to get used to; "Superman's new boyfriend "


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> What about if one doesn’t even bother to take the decorations down? Like we still have the lights up from the christmas of 2018…



I got lights in the DnD room from about then.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Three words I'm probably not going to get used to; "Superman's new boyfriend "




"My Pal Jimmy Olsen"   takes on a new meaning.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I didn't know this was a thing. I heard it yesterday. Qanon believes the PM of New Zealand was arrested by Trump when she visited The US. She was released to return home but has to wear an ankle monitor.



Huh ?!?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Huh ?!?



Do you not understand my post or Qanon? It's okay if it's both. I don't understand Qanon either. It's insanity. 

They believe Trump is the savior of mankind. The second coming of Jesus. No, I'm not kidding or exaggerating. There are several stories going around that many liberal leaders are cannibal pedophiles. Many of them have been secretly arrested by Trump. Some released back in the world. Others replaced by clones. Jacinda Ardern Prime Minister of New Zealand being one of them arrested in 2017 and released but with an ankle monitor.


----------



## Aeson

In reality; someone going by Q, started playing a game where he left coded messages for people to figure out. He claimed to be some high level official with Q level clearance. He created this whole fantasy world. In this world all the progressives and liberals were evil devil worshippers. Trump was the chosen one to save everyone. Q told people Trump was speaking directly to them in coded language. For some people it was just a fun game figuring out messages. Somewhere along the way it became reality for many. It's funny that Tom Hanks is one of the evil liberals they're fighting, but his movie Mazes and Monsters is a good example of how delusional these people are. It has reached dangerous levels and with January 6th it has become deadly. Qanon poses a real threat and it's spreading world wide.


----------



## Blackrat

We finns are a happy and cheerful people, I dare you to claim otherwise!


----------



## Mad_Jack

Anybody here from Alabama? If you were expecting a FedEx package, it may be a little late...

 On Wednesday, they found 300-400 FedEx packages just tossed into a ravine. They were still cleaning them up Thursday afternoon. It'll be interesting to find out what happened - one of the articles mentions them being there for about twenty-four hours before they were found, so it sounds like it was just one single huge dump.

Considering that each package has a tracking label on it, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out what happened and blame somebody for it, lol.


----------



## Aeson

From time to time you'll hear stories like that. FedEx, USPS, UPS. USPS had one hoarding mail in his house. Stacks and stacks of mail for years.


----------



## Aeson

My first attempt at roasting a turkey went okay. I managed to cook it through without burning it. That's the most important thing. I brined it first. I never did that before either. I did a dry brine, rubbing the salt and seasoning in. Parts of it ended up saltier than others. I don't often add salt to dishes, so it might seem salty to me, but not others. The breast meat was a little dry but edible. All in all it was good. 

The green bean casserole was a disappointment. I never made it before either. Don't think I will again.


----------



## Aeson

I just read Brad Pitt is interested in being in a Star Trek movie. I want to see him as Kirk. I pray to all gods foreign and domestic for this to happen.


----------



## Aeson

A redneck couple with 9 children go to the doctor to get the husband fixed. The doctor asked, after 9 children, why do this now. They replied that 1 in 10 children born in The US is Mexican, and they didn't want to have a Mexican baby, because neither of them spoke Spanish.


----------



## Mad_Jack

That's like the blonde whose gynecologist informed her and her husband that she was pregnant and she asked, "Is it mine?"


----------



## trappedslider

First they found a dead king's body. Now they've uncovered an ancient mosaic
					

A rare Roman mosaic is the latest discovery from a crack team of British archaeologists.




					www.npr.org


----------



## trappedslider

With black Friday behind us, now it's time for


----------



## Aeson

When my mom came over for dinner yesterday she said she meant to bring half of a pecan pie. I ask "Are you giving me a used pie?" She came over today...she sure as hell did bring me a used pie.


----------



## Mad_Jack

At least she didn't give you the half that had already been eaten, lol.


----------



## Aeson

Any guesses on what this costume might be?


----------



## Aeson

If a world wide agency thinks using Nu would confuse stupid people, and using Xi would offend over a billion people, then I think it's a good idea to skip them and move on to omicron. The stupid people are already proving them right by opening their face holes, or having an aide vomit on Twitter.


----------



## megamania

Flight Loki ?!?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Flight Loki ?!?



Getting warm.


----------



## Aeson

This is pretty wild to watch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wonder if the capsaicin in the peppers is metabolized or if it makes the mealworms into spicy surprises.


----------



## Aeson

We'll give you a handful of worms and a handful of worm poop and you could tell us. 
I believe mealworms are eaten in some places. A spicy chocolate covered mealworm wouldn't be too hard to envision.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Getting warm.



How did you know?  I am sitting in front of a heater


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> How did you know?  I am sitting in front of a heater



I'm watching you.

Your guess was really close.

BTW, I'm sitting next to a heater. Space heaters make more sense for one person than heating the whole house.


----------



## Aeson

I saw the trailer on Netflix. It looks like a lot of fun. I want a talking mouse.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Any guesses on what this costume might be?
> 
> View attachment 147398



No more guesses? She's a Delta Variant. Delta flight attendant + Loki variant = Delta Variant.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Apparently, my local supermarket has decided to stock Irn Bru in its foreign foods section... My wallet is wailing in terror right now.


----------



## Aeson

Never heard of it. If it ain't Coca-cola I ain't heard of it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Philistine. 

  Irn Bru, manufactured by AG Barr in Scotland, is often called Scotland's _other_ official drink, and is heavily competitive with both of the major worldwide soft drink brands there. Honestly, the flavor of it isn't all that special, but there's just something interesting about it...


----------



## Blackrat

I know it is kinda like the Coke in Scotland, as in The soft drink everyone drinks, but I’ve never actually had any. Nor have I even seen it in any finnish store. Maybe if I came across, I might try it.


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Philistine.
> 
> Irn Bru, manufactured by AG Barr in Scotland, is often called Scotland's _other_ official drink, and is heavily competitive with both of the major worldwide soft drink brands there. Honestly, the flavor of it isn't all that special, but there's just something interesting about it...



Real Coke......Cocaine ?


----------



## megamania

We have competition in the "We Didn't Say It in the Other Thread" Thread or something like that.  Upstarts I saay- Upstarts !


----------



## Aeson

I've seen the thread but haven't looked in it.


----------



## trappedslider

So,after spending an hour or so downloading and installing mods for fallout 4, I pulled this face together


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> So,after spending an hour or so downloading and installing mods for fallout 4, I pulled this face together
> View attachment 147466



Mom?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> We have competition in the "We Didn't Say It in the Other Thread" Thread or something like that.  Upstarts I saay- Upstarts !



It seems a little too focused to be any real competition. And with Danny using all his sock puppets to keep it going, he's soon to be found out...wait..what?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Mom?



it's based on this preset, I just switched the hair and make-up


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> it's based on this preset, I just switched the hair and make-up



That's so not my mom.


----------



## Aeson

I had to do a double take at a sign on the highway. I read it as Exit 1 MILF. I have so many questions.


----------



## Aeson

This is odd. In my dining area there a ceiling fan with lights on a dimmer switch. If you pull the chain to turn off the fan, the lights dim, and you can't adjust them. On a lark I changed out one of the bulbs, and all three lights brightened. I took the bulb out and turned the lights on and they were dim again. I put the bulb back in and they brightened up again. So many things in this house don't work as they should. Some things don't work at all. Other things don't work right. It's madness I tell you.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Other things don't work right. It's madness I tell you.



Madness? This is Sparta!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Right.  *THIS* is Madness.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Madness? This is Sparta!



No, this is Acworth. Sparta is south of Atlanta. I'm north.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I redid my fallout 4 sole survivor


----------



## Mad_Jack

That's an interesting face...


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> That's an interesting face...



In what way?


----------



## Aeson

There is a Twitch streamer named F1nn5ter. He cross dresses for his streams. As a girl he's kinda cute. It has me confused and concerned.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> In what way?




 I've found it's hard to get faces with particular character to them in most of the video game character creators I've messed around with. Most of them seem rather generic, or only seem to be able to convey one particular expression (i.e., "I am an angry person", "I am happy", etc.).  That's actually a face I could see a real person having. It looks like it's capable of multiple expressions.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> I've found it's hard to get faces with particular character to them in most of the video game character creators I've messed around with. Most of them seem rather generic, or only seem to be able to convey one particular expression (i.e., "I am an angry person", "I am happy", etc.).  That's actually a face I could see a real person having. It looks like it's capable of multiple expressions.



I wanted a somewhat narrow looking face and a nose somewhere between small and medium lol


----------



## Aeson

I tried making a green bean casserole last week. It didn't taste that good. Today I added another can of cream of mushroom soup, rice, and ramen seasoning. I had to put extra french fried onions. It's much better now.


----------



## Aeson

I bought a brick. I came away with 2 fire giants and a storm giant. Looks like a cloud giant in the set. Thinking of getting another to try for it.

WizKids Pathfinder Battles:... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VNNG6Y2?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Oo Ooo
Fizban's Treasury of Dragons is $29.97 and has a $5 coupon. $24.97

Fizban's Treasury of Dragons (Dungeon & Dragons Book) (Dungeons & Dragons) https://www.amazon.com/dp/078696729...abc_21QD36941PBGAQAHHCGK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I bought a brick. I came away with 2 fire giants and a storm giant. Looks like a cloud giant in the set. Thinking of getting another to try for it.
> 
> WizKids Pathfinder Battles:... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VNNG6Y2?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> 
> Oo Ooo
> Fizban's Treasury of Dragons is $29.97 and has a $5 coupon. $24.97
> 
> Fizban's Treasury of Dragons (Dungeon & Dragons Book) (Dungeons & Dragons) Fizban's Treasury of Dragons (Dungeon & Dragons Book) (Dungeons & Dragons): Wizards RPG Team: 9780786967292: Amazon.com: Books



My son got this book and is enjoying the read


Aeson said:


> I bought a brick. I came away with 2 fire giants and a storm giant. Looks like a cloud giant in the set. Thinking of getting another to try for it.
> 
> WizKids Pathfinder Battles:... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VNNG6Y2?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> 
> Oo Ooo
> Fizban's Treasury of Dragons is $29.97 and has a $5 coupon. $24.97
> 
> Fizban's Treasury of Dragons (Dungeon & Dragons Book) (Dungeons & Dragons) Fizban's Treasury of Dragons (Dungeon & Dragons Book) (Dungeons & Dragons): Wizards RPG Team: 9780786967292: Amazon.com: Books



I loved the wraith in this set  (red undead)


----------



## Aeson

Agreed. The wraith is nice. I got lucky and got one. A couple of wights also. The shadow looks weird.

As for the book, I've put off getting it but might now.


----------



## megamania

Just got the two Ravenloft books.    Good books but not sure it was wise on my part.   My nervous system break down makes it hard to run games now


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Just got the two Ravenloft books.    Good books but not sure it was wise on my part.   My nervous system break down makes it hard to run games now



I wonder if I should be buying stuff now or not also. I don't know when I'll game again. I like to collect, so there's that part to it to indulge. Get them to read if nothing else. Buy the books to have them and to be optimistic about the future. 
Have them for the day when your grandkids ask what a TTRPG or a book is.


----------



## Aeson

My nephew will be getting his driver's license in less than two weeks. His parents have more important things to do than share this milestone with him. ☹ I will get that honor if things go as planned.  I'll go with him and regardless of the outcome I'll take him out for dinner also. It's his birthday so he'll get a good time out of it no matter what. 

This may be the only time I get that proud parent moment.


----------



## Aeson

In another thread just now I was typing out a post.
In that I typed out "what comes with..." the word that was the next word but my phone suggested spiders.  I could see fries being the next logical word many used and being a suggestion,  but spiders? What comes with spiders often enough for the phone to suggest spiders. 🕷🕸


----------



## Aeson

Susu_jpg has some hilarious and sexy stuff. Also a body that can't be natural.


----------



## trappedslider

speaking of bodies, I was going for a Sarah Conner Post-apoc look


----------



## Aeson

Is it safe to say her body is...Unreal?



Spoiler



I know it's not Unreal. It's funny though.


----------



## Aeson

I remember years ago snow fell on 49 of 50 states in the same. The only state with no recorded snow fall that day was Alaska. ALASKA!
Of course in Hawaii it was at the highest altitudes and in Florida it was in the northern part.








						Hawaii under blizzard warning with 12 inches of snow and winds up to 100 mph expected
					

From Friday until Sunday, the Big Island of Hawaii is under a blizzard warning. A foot of snow and winds up to 100 mph are expected.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

I got a Christmas card from a customer and at first I thought they sent my card back to me, because my printed message was inside. I then realized it wasn't the same card. They did buy their cards at the dollar store like I did, though. lol 
I bought and distributed 200 cards. With their gift inside the card I've already made back my monetary investment.


----------



## Blackrat

They brought Taco Bell to Finland recently. At first a few in the biggest cities. But last week they opened one in the mini-mall near my work place. I’m considering getting some drive-thru next week on my way home.

I usually go for McD’s if I want fast food, but might as well try what all the fuss is about…

Besides, they supposedly won the franchise wars…


----------



## CleverNickName

Eh, Taco Bell isn't the _worst _option for fast food.  I recommend the Seven Layer Burrito.  And as you would avoid any pseudo-Italian named menu items at Starbucks, I recommend avoiding any pseudo-Spanish named menu items at Taco Bell.

That chocolate and caramel milkshake isn't a "macchiato," and that flatbread-and-refried-bean sandwich isn't a "chalupa."


----------



## Blackrat

The menu here has something called crunchwrap. Meat and salad with nacho cheese in a wheat tortilla. Might try that.


----------



## Blackrat

Frankly, the main reason I’m even considering checking it out is ’cause they have churros. Finding churros in finland is next to impossible, so I’m willing to have even a barely decent one


----------



## Aeson

I often order the crunchwrap supreme. In my experience the filling is uneven. It should be kept flat so everything stays even. It just seems the meat is on one side. I like it though. Since I'm eating in the car more often than not, it's easier to eat than tacos. The crunch comes from an inner tortilla. Salad is being generous. It's shredded lettuce. We only have a couple of fast "Mexican" options, Taco Bell is the best. I don't know how the churro compares to actual churros but it's ok. Cinnanomy and crunchy.


----------



## Aeson

If two wrongs don't make a right, what does two wights make?


----------



## Blackrat

An airplane, obviously


----------



## Aeson

Wights not Wrights.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, don’t know then, but, also obviously, two wongs don’t make an ight…


----------



## Aeson

But they can make a white.




And since the mini is made in China, they can make a wight.


----------



## trappedslider

I did a new thing


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

Signs you're a dedicated Youtuber.


----------



## Aeson

HUGE Indiana Jones Easter egg in Red Notice. I mean freaking HUGE!
Not the Wilhelm scream being used not once but twice. And not Ryan Reynolds whistling the theme song.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I often order the crunchwrap supreme. In my experience the filling is uneven. It should be kept flat so everything stays even. It just seems the meat is on one side. I like it though. Since I'm eating in the car more often than not, it's easier to eat than tacos. The crunch comes from an inner tortilla. Salad is being generous. It's shredded lettuce. We only have a couple of fast "Mexican" options, Taco Bell is the best. I don't know how the churro compares to actual churros but it's ok. Cinnanomy and crunchy.




 Taco Bell is the McD's version of Mexican food - it's cheap and generally edible, but not what you eat when you want actual food. The churros are fairly good.
Dammit, now I want fast food, but it's oh-frack-o'clock-in-the-morning right now....


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Taco Bell is the McD's version of Mexican food - it's cheap and generally edible, but not what you eat when you want actual food. The churros are fairly good.
> Dammit, now I want fast food, but it's oh-frack-o'clock-in-the-morning right now....



McDonald's drive thru is open somewhere.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Hmm, we don't have any Taco Bell's here in Sweden as far as I know.  And not all US-based fast food places can make it here.  For example Starbucks were trying to establish itself and do a heavy expansion. According to their webpage they only have 2 stores now, as they othere had to close due to not being profitable. Both remaining ones are in Stockholm. 

And in the late 80s/early 90s McDonalds and Burger King had to close down in northern part of Sweden, as they got no customers (a local chain did some rather aggressive marketing, and there were rumours about the other being really bad quality etc). They have reestablished themselves there as far as I know.

Some chains have never even tried establishing themselves here (as far as I know). things like Wendy's Denny, Waffle house, Ihop...
One chain I do want here is the Irish chain Eddie Rocket's. Loved it when I worked in Ireland in 1996. Expensive (compared to Mcdonalds), oh yes, but well worth it.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, before they brought Taco Bell to Finland in 2017, the closest one was in Netherlands I think. And Burger King came to Finland about 10 years ago.


----------



## Aeson

I remember you talking about an American style diner you liked but it was a long drive. You mentioned Burger King but it wasn't the same. It sounded like American places were not common there.

Starbucks are struggling everywhere. They're closing here too. I'm not surprised to hear they're not doing well in Sweden. Too hear one extreme end of a political party Sweden is heaven. It's socialist ways don't mesh with American capitalism. To hear the other side it's Hell for the exact same reason.  lol In the end American businesses suffer. Same reasons but different outlooks.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that was called American Diner. It was awesome. They turned it into a franchise and it went to _bleep_… But it was more of an actual restaurant than fast food.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Is it safe to say her body is...Unreal?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not Unreal. It's funny though.



As long as she gives off "Badass  post-apoc chick" vibes I'm happy lol


----------



## Aeson

I really think I need to find a new football team. An obvious choice would be The Buccaneers. I mean they have a pirate ship in their stadium.  A pirate ship. * I just can't get on the Brady bus. To be honest I can find reasons to not support most teams. We need an expansion team. Maybe if Washington picks a cool name. 


*As I sit here lamenting the Falcons, their running back runs 33 yards to set up a touchdown on the next play.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven been to a Taco Bell in decades, but I seem to recall their Supreme Burrito (?) was pretty good...all things considered.

I’ve had American fast food in a few different countries.  The differnces can be interesting.  McDonalds in Germany & Russia are better in several ways to their American progenitors.  Part of that is because they source their supplies locally,

Sometimes I wonder what the parent companies are thinking when they try to expand outside of the USA.  The aforementioned Taco Bell has tried several times to make inroads into Mexico.  I can’t imagine that EVER being a good plan.  Domino‘s has opened about 30 locations in Italy.

In doing so, Domino’s has borrowed from McDonald’s playbook.  Like McD’s, Domino’s has adapted their recipes to the local environment.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Starbucks are struggling everywhere. They're closing here too. I'm not surprised to hear they're not doing well in Sweden. Too hear one extreme end of a political party Sweden is heaven. It's socialist ways don't mesh with American capitalism. To hear the other side it's Hell for the exact same reason.  lol In the end American businesses suffer. Same reasons but different outlooks.



The thing here is that we already have a couple of Swedish chains with specialty coffee, and plenty of cafés, so the niche for Starbucks was small, and they apparently had rather expensive stores as well. When you also factor in that you already can get cheap coffee at every manned gas-station, and at lots of small places like 7-11 and similar chains (their main competitior has tons of stores), the market for Starbucks is small despite the fact that we drink lots and lots of strong coffee here. The finns drink more though per capita


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> The finns drink more though per capita



No, can’t be. I only drink 1-1,5 liters per day…


----------



## Aeson

I actually heard that. Finland, Denmark, Sweden Iceland are all big coffee drinkers. I can't imagine why ice cube countries would drink so much coffee. We have coffee all over being sold by a lot of different places. I prefer a coffee sold at a chain of gas stations. 

No Taco Bell in decades? The horror. Going months without is unthinkable. I've seen Mexicans working in Taco Bell. I wonder if they eat it and what their opinion is. I know pizza here is different from pizza in Italy. Maybe it's a novelty enough for them.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot how good The Expanse is. I stopped midway through season 4. I'm picking up in time for the final season. One of a few true scifi shows, no wonder it didn't work out on Syfy.


----------



## Aeson

Celebrities are geeks too.
"Spider-Man Just Asked Superman To Play Warhammer" Spider-Man Just Asked Superman To Play Warhammer - Spikey Bits

The video I shared earlier. She does videos on Warhammer. News, painting, actual play. She seems so professional at it I wondered if she really plays or is just paid to do the videos.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I forgot how good The Expanse is. I stopped midway through season 4. I'm picking up in time for the final season. One of a few true scifi shows, no wonder it didn't work out on Syfy.



It would've lasted longer on SyFy if it had more sharks and more tornadoes, probably.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> It would've lasted longer on SyFy if it had more sharks and more tornadoes, probably.



Or more soap opera type drama. I'm looking at you, Krypton. I had such high hopes for you.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> McDonald's drive thru is open somewhere.




 Hey, I once drove three hours from southeastern CT down to NYC to get a slice of pizza on a whim, but not even *I'm* crazy enough to drive to another time zone just to get McDonald's at 4 AM, not even just to embrace the sheer insanity of it and be able to say I actually did something that ridiculous, lol. *
*(Besides, technically, traveling to someplace where there was an open McD's when it was 4 AM EST would probably involve crossing the International Date Line, so it doesn't really count...)

I mean, maybe if it was _Little Caesar's_... 

 (Y'know, it wouldn't be possible at 4AM, but I probably _could_ figure out the logistics of putting in an online Litte Caesars order at a specific time and at a specific store so I could leave to go get it right away and get there (exactly when it was ready) at an hour when they'd normally be closed in my own time zone ....  Given the geography involved and the US Highway system, I'd probably have to drive to Kentucky, but it might be doable.)


----------



## trappedslider

Started work on another settlement


----------



## Mad_Jack

I don't allow myself to play games like that, where they let me build things... I'm one of those guys who'd be found dead in his house after not having been seen for an entire week month...


----------



## J.Quondam

Mad_Jack said:


> I don't allow myself to play games like that, where they let me build things... I'm one of those guys who'd be found dead in his house after not having been seen for an entire week month...



... because you forgot to build doors to the outside?


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> ... because you forgot to build doors to the outside?



You've played The Sims before.


----------



## Aeson

Is spell failure for armor still a thing in 5E? I never played an armored wizard because I didn't want the chance of failure.

Edit: I think I found my answer. As long as the wizard or sorcerer is proficient, they can wear armor with no penalty. It's an either/or rather than a chance of failure.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Hey, I once drove three hours from southeastern CT down to NYC to get a slice of pizza on a whim, but not even *I'm* crazy enough to drive to another time zone just to get McDonald's at 4 AM, not even just to embrace the sheer insanity of it and be able to say I actually did something that ridiculous, lol. *
> *(Besides, technically, traveling to someplace where there was an open McD's when it was 4 AM EST would probably involve crossing the International Date Line, so it doesn't really count...)
> 
> I mean, maybe if it was _Little Caesar's_...
> 
> (Y'know, it wouldn't be possible at 4AM, but I probably _could_ figure out the logistics of putting in an online Litte Caesars order at a specific time and at a specific store so I could leave to go get it right away and get there (exactly when it was ready) at an hour when they'd normally be closed in my own time zone ....  Given the geography involved and the US Highway system, I'd probably have to drive to Kentucky, but it might be doable.)



I live in bass ackwards GA. I have a 24 hour McDonald's  drive thru less than 10 minutes from me.


----------



## Blackrat

So, it’s the finnish independence day. We were supposed to go to an actual restaurant. Contrary to what their website claimed, they were not actually open…

Next door was one of the new Taco Bells however, so we decided to check it out. Well, not worth the fuss really, but it was alright. I had the crunchwrap supreme. A bit smallish for its price but it tasted good. Also, the churro was good. Again, darned small, but tasted real.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> So, it’s the finnish independence day. We were supposed to go to an actual restaurant. Contrary to what their website claimed, they were not actually open…
> 
> Next door was one of the new Taco Bells however, so we decided to check it out. Well, not worth the fuss really, but it was alright. I had the crunchwrap supreme. A bit smallish for its price but it tasted good. Also, the churro was good. Again, darned small, but tasted real.



Hope you had a pleasant independence day.


----------



## Aeson

Did you have to fight invading aliens?


----------



## Aeson

A bluegrass Christmas. Bluegrass is a dying art and that's a shame. It's good to see young folks keeping it alive. 

They rarely let the boys sing lead. lol


----------



## Aeson

With all this talk of Taco Bell I had to go. Will save DC too high and I have penalties.


----------



## Aeson

There is a link to glow in the dark dice in the Gift Ideas For Players thread, thanks to me.  Ok the original post linked to it already, but it was supposed to be a different style dice at a higher price point. The OP just corrected the error.


----------



## Aeson

A cooking AND a history lesson.


----------



## Blackrat

The rest of the Europe is in crisis due to the cold. Finnish Coastal Guard releases a press release, suggesting people avoid SUP Boarding due to the current weather…


----------



## Blackrat

It was only sub zero even in Fahrenheit today. How dare they try to stop finns from partaking in their hobbies!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It was only sub zero even in Fahrenheit today. How dare they try to stop finns from partaking in their hobbies!



To put it in Americanese.

"You can't take muh freedoms"


----------



## trappedslider

And it's done


----------



## Blackrat

Did you mod the buildable area size or something? I don’t remember the Graygarden area to extend to the highway. Very cool regardless.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Did you mod the buildable area size or something? I don’t remember the Graygarden area to extend to the highway. Very cool regardless.



You can build up there without mods, but you have to make your own way up.


----------



## Aeson

So I did a thing.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




I'm 40 fracking 6 years old. It's time I finally get the party pad I've always wanted dammit. Lights, sound bar, tablet all synced together. This is just the beginning.

The room to the right of the TV is my bedroom. I have just the one light for now. I'll add more as I can.


----------



## Aeson

I sent the video clip to my mom. Out of context she thought the lights were flickering because something was wrong with them. The volume was down so she didn't hear the music. She didn't know the lights were supposed to do that.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I sent the video clip to my mom. Out of context she thought the lights were flickering because something was wrong with them. The volume was down so she didn't hear the music. She didn't know the lights were supposed to do that.



so,it's not haunted?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> so,it's not haunted?



I didn't say that. I just hope it's not a silly Viking.


----------



## Aeson

In most cases even my wildest dreams can be described. The one I experienced just now, the greatest linguists yet to be born will never find the right words.


----------



## Aeson

Found rules for a communist paladin.  Lol









						Paladin of the Proletariat - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

Paladin of the Proletariat - It's meant as a Joke. Enjoy




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Aeson

Last night I listened to a portion of Coast to Coast AM where the guest was discussing UFOs, octaves, and harmonics. He started talking about a UFO traveling at 216,000 mph. Then he spent the rest of the time talking about octaves and harmonics. Somehow the craft traveling at that speed proved aliens are communicating via harmonics. 216 is a derivative of 432 which is a certain octave. How did he make the leap between air speed and harmonics? I've noticed this before, they'll connect two unrelated things because they have a loose connection to something similar.


----------



## trappedslider

Decades ago, a caller called in  and well :

You'd think a prank call by a man claiming to be Dr. Gordon Freeman would be a Funny Moment, right? Especially since George Noory is sufficiently out of touch with the gaming community to not Spot the Thread. Wrong. "Gordon" manages to keep a completely straight face as he describes the disturbing nature of being stalked by The G-Man and express his fears of being stalked by a Mysterious Watcher. Arguably dips into Bathos due to being an obvious crank call, but "Gordon" never breaks character, not even a chuckle.

Also, Some guy called to talk about his "revelation" of Vault 101, and the host _bought it as real._


----------



## Aeson

Think poor George buys it all. That or it's an act ala Alex Jones.


I saw a Christmas decoration that looked like a star pooping rainbows. The star is on top of a frame like thing, all lit up and twinkling. Trailing down from it are several columns of rainbow colored lights. They light in different patterns, but at a time it seemed the star was pooping rainbows. lol


----------



## Aeson

After reading your post I wondered how long it would've taken me to catch on. I know Gordon Freeman. I played some of the original Half Life. And Portal is related to it somehow, right? I could pick out the character in a lineup. I don't know if I would have connected the name and story right away.

I found the audio.


----------



## Aeson

A time out chair for dice. I can't  even....

Chair of Shame Time Out Chair Dice Jail  Dungeons & Dragons | Etsy


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> A time out chair for dice. I can't  even....
> 
> Chair of Shame Time Out Chair Dice Jail  Dungeons & Dragons | Etsy



I know one guy that would need it. Actually he needs to flatter Lady  Luck enough that she will lift her Dice-curse from him...


----------



## trappedslider

"What shall we hang — the holly, or each other?" - 
King Henry II (Lion in winter)​


----------



## Aeson

The earth is 75% uncarbonated water, therefore it's flat.


----------



## Aeson

Whelp, the live action Cowboy Bebop is done. ☹
Netflix killed it with only one season.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The earth is 75% uncarbonated water, therefore it's flat.



This is why you only have internet friends


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> This is why you only have internet friends



Ouch


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> This is why you only have internet friends




 Real life is horribly overrated... I've read tons of bad reviews of it on the internet.


----------



## Blackrat

The graphics are horrible, the interface gets more laggy the longer you run it, it’s a total pay to win scheme, and there’s mysterious bugs all over the code… Yeah, I don’t recommend it either.

Oh, and you keep losing access to many of the features as you play along…


----------



## CleverNickName

Some of the loot boxes are pretty good, though (if you can afford them).


----------



## J.Quondam

Some avatars are pretty nice, but mine needs patches. Constantly have to reboot. Save points don't work. Too many microtransactions, but those aren't as bad as the terrible macrotransactions! Will wait for next version before playing again.
2/5 stars.


----------



## Aeson

I just know that hot chick with the amazing eyes* working at McDonald's last night is actually some fat neck beard in his mom's basement. 

*I swear to all of the gods she may have been the most beautiful woman I've seen working fast food. I want to go tonight to see her again.


----------



## Aeson

This is a mother and daughter. They look like they could be sisters. Hard to believe she has a 13 year old daughter. The daughter has been on a number of tv shows over the years. I didn't know her mom could sing. I've seen a couple of videos she's done.


----------



## Aeson

Another Coast to Coast AM guest claims she can do psychic surgery via Skype. All of her "magic" is done by blinking. Her left eye does one thing and her right does another. Also as an infant she could blink written messages to people. How believing this stuff not a mental illness?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Another Coast to Coast AM guest claims she can do psychic surgery via Skype. All of her "magic" is done by blinking. Her left eye does one thing and her right does another. Also as an infant she could blink written messages to people. How believing this stuff not a mental illness?




 You just haven't figured out yet how to unlock your ancient ancestral alien psychic powers yet using the secret Mayan and Martian techniques passed down through the hidden messages in the lyrics of today's heavy metal music...
For $49.95, I can teach you how.


----------



## J.Quondam

Sometimes I wish I had no ethics, so I could take a swing at making money off crazy grifts.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I once actually considered starting a self-help cult as a grand prank... Aside from entertaining me, it would have also afforded me the opportunity to manipulate people, but without the bother of having to feel vaguely guilty about it because I'd be doing it for their own good. Of course I quickly dropped the idea, since it would have gotten old really fast - it's just too much work to screw peoples' head back on right.


----------



## J.Quondam

Yeah, I've pondered starting a cult, too. It sounds great on paper, especially the free labor to build a homestead or whatever. But then I realized that I'd be stuck living among weird freaky cult people. And _that_ was a bridge _too_ far.


----------



## Mad_Jack

The  catch for me is that all those people just don't have their crap together, i.e., no self-respect, no self-esteem, no enlightenment... which means I have no real respect for them... which makes them uninteresting. And I have trouble remaining focused on things that don't interest me.
 I've actually had people (including a shrink) jokingly tell me I should start a cult, but being a cult leader requires a major investment of time and energy, and I just don't have the sort of focus and dedication required - I'd get bored or frustrated pretty quickly.


----------



## J.Quondam

Maybe the trick is establishing a cult based on something that truly interests you. None of this goofy "Cult of St. Alien on a Piece of Toast" stuff. Instead, it needs to be something substantive, like foodies, or larpers, or football fans, or model train aficionados, or whatever. A common interest in something concrete and meaningful.
Maybe macrame enthusiasts.


----------



## CleverNickName

L. R. Hubbard managed it for science fiction enthusiasts.


----------



## J.Quondam

Yeah, but then they made that gawdawful movie.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> L. R. Hubbard managed it for science fiction enthusiasts.



Harlan Ellison used to tell the story how they had met for dinner (a common thing for them to do) and Hubbard complained about not making enough as a scifi writer. Ellison suggested he start a religion if he wanted more money. I wonder if that ever worked out for him.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Yeah, but then they made that gawdawful movie.



I've got a podcast for you. It's called God Awful Movies.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I've got a podcast for you. It's called God Awful Movies.



I just did a search for that, and holy cow! there's some, umm, _fascinating_ stuff on there. 
I'll give it a listen some time.


----------



## trappedslider

Battlefield Earth is a decent enough book IMO


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> I just did a search for that, and holy cow! there's some, umm, _fascinating_ stuff on there.
> I'll give it a listen some time.



I listen to everything from them. Noah Lugeons is the main guy. Heath and Eli are insightful and hilarious, but Noah takes it all to a higher level. I'm a big fan. 

It's definitely not grandma or work safe. They pull no punches. They'll sometimes have what they refer to as a guest masochist. Cara Santamaria is a regular.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Battlefield Earth is a decent enough book IMO



I haven't read it, yet I feel it didn't adapt well to film. Maybe it was the filmmaker's fault not the source material.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I haven't read it, yet I feel it didn't adapt well to film. Maybe it was the filmmaker's fault not the source material.



Yeah, they were going to split it in two due to how long the book is. 

You can see how the author felt about psychology in the book and it's not very subtle. On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd rate the book about a 5.


----------



## Aeson

It's government official! I have new driver's license with my new address.


----------



## Aeson

A little DIY today. I had a light fixture with a broken bulb. I bought a bulb extractor but it didn't remove the bulb. It did, however, clear away the broken pieces and made it easier for me to reach up and turn the base to get it out. I wasn't sure which breaker was the one for that light so I shut off the main. The bulb has been replaced. It's a minor thing checked off the list but at least it's checked off.


----------



## Aeson

I heard this on a podcast. You can trace the Lewis and Clark expedition due to mercury levels in the soil. They used mercury laden pills to fight constipation. Their group left mercury filled dropping everywhere. I try to research these things. Turns out it's true.









						How to Reconstruct Lewis and Clark's Journey: Follow the Mercury-laden Latrine Pits
					

One campsite has been identified using the signatures left by men who took mercury-laced purgative pills to treat constipation and other ills




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I heard this on a podcast. You can trace the Lewis and Clark expedition due to mercury levels in the soil. They used mercury laden pills to fight constipation. Their group left mercury filled dropping everywhere. I try to research these things. Turns out it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Reconstruct Lewis and Clark's Journey: Follow the Mercury-laden Latrine Pits
> 
> 
> One campsite has been identified using the signatures left by men who took mercury-laced purgative pills to treat constipation and other ills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Aeson

What would it mean if I were to play and win Black Card Revoked? 









						Black Card Revoked Game
					

Read reviews and buy Black Card Revoked Game at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> View attachment 147683



and Whirlwind Attack


----------



## megamania

I was supposed to eat at McDonalds yesterday but with burger King being closed there were, i kid you not, over twenty cars in drive thru and no inside service stiff


----------



## Aeson

The Burger Kings around here close early. It does seem to put more pressure on the ones that stay open. In one area I frequent the line at McDonald's and Taco Bell are around the building. Arby's on the other hand while open doesn't seem to have the same traffic. I go there instead,  I prefer it over McDonald's anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The only fast food I’ve been _craving_ recently is actually something pretty hard to get where I am, and it’s not exactly the best version of what it is, either.

I speak of Long John Silver’s fried clams.

They‘re not particularly good fried clams, but they’re one of the very few places that sell fried clams at all.  And I LOVE fried clams!


----------



## Aeson

I can't find a Long John Silvers around. They used to be here. I prefer it over Captain Ds. Those are everywhere. There's a Chinese buffet that has excellent fried fish. In the end, if I want it, I usually make it at home. A light fan fry.


----------



## Blackrat

Well that’s a name I’d have never guessed to be a fast food chain 

Treasure Island was one of my fave books when I was a kid, and naming a food place after a particularly nasty pirate sounds a bit peculiar to me


----------



## Aeson

We have some weird names for places. One Danny should be familiar with, Whataburger, is coming to a town near me. When I first heard the name I thought the girl was saying  water burger. A watery burger didn't appeal to me.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The only fast food I’ve been _craving_ recently is actually something pretty hard to get where I am, and it’s not exactly the best version of what it is, either.
> 
> I speak of Long John Silver’s fried clams.
> 
> They‘re not particularly good fried clams, but they’re one of the very few places that sell fried clams at all.  And I LOVE fried clams!



oddly, I like LJS fish.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The Burger Kings around here close early. It does seem to put more pressure on the ones that stay open. In one area I frequent the line at McDonald's and Taco Bell are around the building. Arby's on the other hand while open doesn't seem to have the same traffic. I go there instead,  I prefer it over McDonald's anyway.



I have to be in the mood for Arby's, otherwise, I go months in between getting food there.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> We have some weird names for places. One Danny should be familiar with, Whataburger, is coming to a town near me. When I first heard the name I thought the girl was saying  water burger. A watery burger didn't appeal to me.



Hehe!  that's exactly what me and brothers called it, "Waterburger." Probably all the other kids, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Whataburger has become my favorite “cheap” burger chain.  They have affordable, decent burgers with a fairly broad array of options and they’re open 24/7.


----------



## CleverNickName

A&W is still my favorite burger, but they're getting pretty hard to find.
Sonic is probably my second-favorite, and they recently opened one up here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> A&W is still my favorite burger, but they're getting pretty hard to find.
> Sonic is probably my second-favorite, and they recently opened one up here.



Sonic’s fries were pretty good, as I recall.  And their pretzel twist were a pleasant surprise.  ( I get mine with mustard instead of their “cheese”…which _also _isn’t bad, but I’m distrustful of its being liquid at room temperature.)

But, along with their cherry limeades, my favorite thing they offered were their hot dogs.  The chili cheese dogs are good, but every once in a while, they expand their hot dog menu to include things like chicago style dogs.  Tasty + cheap!


----------



## Aeson

We have Sonic here but Ive never been. I hope the Wataburger is open 24 hours. The Checkers is open late but often not late enough. Steak N Shake doesn't stay open 24 hours anymore.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> Well that’s a name I’d have never guessed to be a fast food chain
> 
> Treasure Island was one of my fave books when I was a kid, and naming a food place after a particularly nasty pirate sounds a bit peculiar to me




 Silver was the *ship's cook* in the story... Which is why the name makes sense.

 I miss the A&W restaurants - there was only ever one around here when I was a kid. The nearest one is about an hour away in RI. Pretty much all of the smaller burger-focused restaurant chains have vanished in New England, although Five Guys did open up locally about a decade ago.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> We have Sonic here but Ive never been. I hope the Wataburger is open 24 hours.



Sonic is good for drinks imo, due to how many options they have. Most (99%) of whataburgers are 24/7.


----------



## Aeson

It's on my route. It would be handy.

I came home to find Captain D's leftovers in my fridge. Thought I'd share in light of the conversation.


----------



## Aeson

"This Scrooge is not going to get away with it."
Ainsley Earhardt 

"Nothing explains Fox News better than a rich white lady calling a homeless man Scrooge." 
Michael Che


----------



## trappedslider

For your consideration: The best name in history


----------



## Aeson

My mom is ready to retire retire. She was retired, and after my dad passed she went to work at Walmart part time. She's had enough of Walmart's stuff. She's turning in her notice. I'm glad. I really hope she can enjoy her down time. No one knows how long they have. I hate the idea of people having to work until the day they die. At some point you should be able enjoy the fruits of your labors. I want her to move in with me. I live close to a lake. She can spend her days feeding the fish and the ducks if she wants to. I just want her to be happy.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> This is odd. In my dining area there a ceiling fan with lights on a dimmer switch. If you pull the chain to turn off the fan, the lights dim, and you can't adjust them. On a lark I changed out one of the bulbs, and all three lights brightened. I took the bulb out and turned the lights on and they were dim again. I put the bulb back in and they brightened up again. So many things in this house don't work as they should. Some things don't work at all. Other things don't work right. It's madness I tell you.



I know it was posted a while ago, but this sounds like something is in series rather then parallel.


----------



## CleverNickName

I would like to present: my recipe for buttermilk biscuits.  It's more about the technique than the ingredients.

CleverBiscuits

Ingredients:
4 cups of all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 Tablespoon granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 stick of unsalted butter, frozen solid
2 cups cold buttermilk

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees F /  220 degrees C.

Sift the flour, baking powder, baking soda, sugar, and salt together into a large bowl.  Using a box cheese grater, grate the stick of frozen butter directly into the flour mixture.  (Tip: it's easier to grip if you coat the stick of butter with the flour from the bowl first.)  Work the butter into the flour with your fingers, flattening it out and rubbing it all together until it's the consistency of I dunno, rolled oats or dry rice.

Add the buttermilk all at once and mix it with your hands for a few seconds until it's moistened but not quite fully mixed.  (Don't worry, you finish mixing it on the countertop.)  So: turn it out onto the countertop and pat it out into a rectangle.  Fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle, fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle...you will need to do this about 3 times, maaaaaaybe 4, just until the dough comes together and you've built up a good number of layers.  _Don't overdo it _or your biscuits will be tough. Then pat it out into one last rectangle about an inch thick, and cut into squares.

Place each square on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper, spaced about an inch or two apart.  Bake for about 15 minutes or until golden brown.

Tip: I use a bench scraper to mix, fold, and cut the dough.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I know it was posted a while ago, but this sounds like something is in series rather then parallel.



Hey.  I'm glad to see you. When you're away for awhile I think you're back in the hospital. I hope everything is ok.


I know what serial and parallel are, but can you explain how they're used in this instance? When you say series I picture Christmas lights on a string. One bulb goes out then rest after goes out.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> I would like to present: my recipe for buttermilk biscuits.  It's more about the technique than the ingredients.
> 
> CleverBiscuits
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4 cups of all-purpose flour
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 Tablespoon granulated sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 stick of unsalted butter, frozen solid
> 2 cups cold buttermilk
> 
> Preheat your oven to 425 degrees F /  220 degrees C.
> 
> Sift the flour, baking powder, baking soda, sugar, and salt together into a large bowl.  Using a box cheese grater, grate the stick of frozen butter directly into the flour mixture.  (Tip: it's easier to grip if you coat the stick of butter with the flour from the bowl first.)  Work the butter into the flour with your fingers, flattening it out and rubbing it all together until it's the consistency of I dunno, rolled oats.
> 
> Add the buttermilk all at once and mix it with your hands for a few seconds until it's moistened but not quite fully mixed.  (Don't worry, you finish mixing it on the countertop.)  So: turn it out onto the countertop and pat it out into a rectangle.  Fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle, fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle...you will need to do this about 3 times, maaaaaaybe 4, just until the dough comes together and you've built up a good number of layers.  _Don't overdo it _or your biscuits will be tough. Then pat it out into one last rectangle about an inch thick, and cut into squares.
> 
> Place each square on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper, spaced about an inch or two apart.  Bake for about 15 minutes or until golden brown.
> 
> Tip: I use a bench scraper to mix, fold, and cut the dough.



Or there's 




Just sayin'....


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I know it was posted a while ago, but this sounds like something is in series rather then parallel.





Aeson said:


> Hey.  I'm glad to see you. When you're away for awhile I think you're back in the hospital. I hope everything is ok.
> 
> 
> I know what serial and parallel are, but can you explain how they're used in this instance? When you say series I picture Christmas lights on a string. One bulb goes out then rest after goes out.



I’m suspecting something fishy with the neutral line. But, you’d really need an actual electrician who knows how to diagnose faults to come and take some readings.

And yeah, christmas lights like that are connected in a series. Normal household fixtures are done parallel. If a fixture has a mix of series and parallel connections, that might make some nasty surprises.


----------



## Blackrat

There’s also the possibility of LED lamps not drawing enough current and a transformer then not working properly. I know some spotlight fixtures have similar issues, where they need one halogen lamp to be present in the circuit for the LEDs to work…

But in that case the fixture has a transformer.

I’d be delighted to actually diagnose that fan-light, but it’s a hands on job…


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> Or there's
> 
> View attachment 148293
> Just sayin'....



I mean, if you actually _like _the taste of Bisquik biscuits, you absolutely should eat them.  (Bisquik is just self-rising flour and oil.)  Both are ready to bake in the time it takes the oven to preheat; I just like mine better.


----------



## Aeson

I'm messing with you. I do use a mix more often than not, but I'm not opposed to from scratch. I may try your recipe some time. I enjoy biscuits.


----------



## CleverNickName

They're a good all-purpose biscuit...slightly sweet but mostly savory, good with jam and cheese, good with gravy and eggs.

I almost never have buttermilk in the fridge though, so I use a trick my grandma taught me:  put 2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar in a measuring cup, and fill it with milk to the 2-cup mark.  Use it in place of the buttermilk.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> They're a good all-purpose biscuit...slightly sweet but mostly savory, good with jam and cheese, good with gravy and eggs.
> 
> I almost never have buttermilk in the fridge though, so I use a trick my grandma taught me:  put 2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar in a measuring cup, and fill it with milk to the 2-cup mark.  Use it in place of the buttermilk.



You should share that trick- and your recipe- in the “Cookin’ Again” thread.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> They're a good all-purpose biscuit...slightly sweet but mostly savory, good with jam and cheese, good with gravy and eggs.
> 
> I almost never have buttermilk in the fridge though, so I use a trick my grandma taught me:  put 2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar in a measuring cup, and fill it with milk to the 2-cup mark.  Use it in place of the buttermilk.



You had me at gravy.


----------



## Aeson

I listen to a story teller tell a story about her dad. She said as a good Irish Catholic he studied to be a priest, but it wasn't for him. So, he became a cop. Another common Irish Catholic pastime. He joined the warrant squad, which is like bounty hunters for the NYPD. He retired after 21 years. During which he got a degree in accounting in night school.
"So, that's my father priest/bounty hunter/ accountant."


I'm thinking that's a hell of a multi class. He could have gone inquisitor and been done with it.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, my grandfather was a plumber, electrician, car mechanic, piano tuner, violin craftsman, painter, fireman… Among other things  

And I’m an electrician who has studied theology and linguistics.

Multiclassing seems to run in the family


----------



## Aeson

I get a lot of people do a lot of different things in their lives. I just thought it was funny how she said it, and multiclass was the first thing I thought.


----------



## Aeson

My nephew passed his driving test.  Afterward we stopped at Domino's for pizza, and to ogle the girl working the counter.


----------



## Aeson

I went to Morrus' covid thread for an update. I'm not surprised to see it locked. I share in your disappointment .  I do hope you continue to feel better, El Jefe. The world has lost a lot. I've lost family to it. I think ENW has been lucky. I don't think we've lost one of own yet. The thread may be locked but the well wishes continue.


----------



## trappedslider

You know, if a company is going to be selling bookcases, at least have most of the pictures actually showing books in the bookcase and tell me how many books it can hold.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> You know, if a company is going to be selling bookcases, at least have most of the pictures actually showing books in the bookcase and tell me how many books it can hold.




 You ever notice how many "bookcases" are ridiculously ill-constructed for _actually holding books_? If each of the four shelves has a full 12 inches of space above the books, you probably should have put in another damn shelf instead...


----------



## Aeson

I'm in the market. Which bookcases are you looking at? My books are still boxed up at another location, but I'm hoping to get shelves in place soon, then start bringing them here.


----------



## Ulfgeir

trappedslider said:


> You know, if a company is going to be selling bookcases, at least have most of the pictures actually showing books in the bookcase and tell me how many books it can hold.



And book cases should be made to withstand being full of heavy books with hardcovers. Not flimsy mass market pocket books..


----------



## Aeson

I worked at Domino's, Papa John's, and Little Caesars, so I knew all of these already. I'm surprised after all these years it's surprising to anyone. Little Caesars is the only national chain I know of that makes their dough on site. Everyone else has it made and shipped in. All thin crust is a premade cracker.  Domino's deep dish is also premade. It's just a fat cracker, like me. 









						'This feels illegal to know': Domino's worker reveals how large thin crust pizza is prepared
					

If you're a lover of Domino's thin crust pizza, you may be surprised to discover how it's apparently prepared.




					www.dailydot.com
				




Tiktok folks keep revealing how things are made, but it's rarely a secret to anyone but a few of their millennial viewers.


----------



## J.Quondam

Ulfgeir said:


> And book cases should be made to withstand being full of heavy books with hardcovers. Not flimsy mass market pocket books..



Definitely. My last couple tall bookshelves literally snapped in half during my last move. They were made of that horrible, heavy particle board stuff that is not repairable and crumbles to bits once it gets a little damp or damaged. But despite the severely bowed shelves, they lasted 10 years and six moves, so I guess the $40 I spent on each was worth it?
Meanwhile, though, most of my books are now stuck in boxes in storage until I settle into a new place.. and eventually new shelves. Hopefully real wood shelves.
_* sigh *_


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> You ever notice how many "bookcases" are ridiculously ill-constructed for _actually holding books_? If each of the four shelves has a full 12 inches of space above the books, you probably should have put in another damn shelf instead...



Some of the so-called bookcases, I've looked at don't even have a barrier at the end of the shelf, so you'd need to buy bookends.


Aeson said:


> I'm in the market. Which bookcases are you looking at? My books are still boxed up at another location, but I'm hoping to get shelves in place soon, then start bringing them here.



I'm looking at this one Amazon.com



J.Quondam said:


> Definitely. My last couple tall bookshelves literally snapped in half during my last move. They were made of that horrible, heavy particle board stuff that is not repairable and crumbles to bits once it gets a little damp or damaged. But despite the severely bowed shelves, they lasted 10 years and six moves, so I guess the $40 I spent on each was worth it?
> Meanwhile, though, most of my books are now stuck in boxes in storage until I settle into a new place.. and eventually new shelves. Hopefully real wood shelves.
> _* sigh *_



When I was younger pre-teens, and we didn't have a lot of money, we just used actual cinder blocks and wood shelves for bookcases.


----------



## J.Quondam

trappedslider said:


> When I was younger pre-teens, and we didn't have a lot of money, we just used actual cinder blocks and wood shelves for bookcases.



Good call, actually. I did that in college, except using big flowerpots instead of cinder blocks. Maybe I'll go that route again, if it looks like I'm stuck in with my current "move every 18 months or so" lifestyle.


----------



## Aeson

When's the last time you used a rotary phone?


----------



## J.Quondam

A Space Engineer Built Her Own Cell Phone With a Rotary Dial System
					

Want to get rid of your smartphone addiction? Try this open-source design.




					interestingengineering.com
				








Filed under: "People with too much time and talent on their hands."


----------



## Aeson

That phone was in a room full of stuff the previous owner left behind. I saw what looks like a SNES in a box with some orginal Nintendo stuff. I need go in and see if any of it's any good. Who knows I might find the Ark of the Covenant or the Hand of Vecna in the room.

If I find the Head of Vecna I'll let you know how it goes after the grafting....


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> That phone was in a room full of stuff the previous owner left behind. I saw what looks like a SNES in a box with some orginal Nintendo stuff. I need go in and see if any of it's any good. Who knows I might find the Ark of the Covenant



just don't open it


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> just don't open it



I'm going to invite Marjorie Taylor Greene over to open it. I remember what happened to the _last_ Nazi to try.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I have had blood sugar issues where my day started at the upper end of low and would only go down from there. Occasionally it would drop to 40's and 50's at work. This had left me -EXHAUSTED- and my apartment has suffered terribly. 

It started when the VA quit sending trulicity and went to Ozempic, and I reacted very favorably to that medicine. I have dropped taking any 'per meal' insulin and my daily at night insulin has been dropped 94 units to finally come to a stable number range. 

as an electrician of nine years I would have t wonder if the light fixture is set up right or that the dimmer is wired properly. Or if it is bad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> When's the last time you used a rotary phone?
> View attachment 148440



Probably…2005.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I have had blood sugar issues where my day started at the upper end of low and would only go down from there. Occasionally it would drop to 40's and 50's at work. This had left me -EXHAUSTED- and my apartment has suffered terribly.
> 
> It started when the VA quit sending trulicity and went to Ozempic, and I reacted very favorably to that medicine. I have dropped taking any 'per meal' insulin and my daily at night insulin has been dropped 94 units to finally come to a stable number range.
> 
> as an electrician of nine years I would have t wonder if the light fixture is set up right or that the dimmer is wired properly. Or if it is bad.



Ozempic improved things for you? That's good to hear. I've seen ads for both medications. A day is coming when I'll need these meds. 

As for the lighting, I'm in a mobile home that's 25 years old. No telling If the wiring has gone bad or if modifications were made, or both. My money is on both.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Probably…2005.



I know my grandparents still had a rotary at that time, but had been years since I had to use it. I'd say maybe 1999, but it was probably earlier for me than that.


----------



## Aeson

Merry Christmas.  




Not much to look at, but it's a start. I wasn't going to have one.


----------



## CleverNickName

We don't decorate a Christmas tree (because we have cats), but we _do _decorate a wreath every year.

Each year we do a different theme--we've done Awreatha Franklin, Christopher Wreath, Star Trek II The Wreath of Khan...well, this year we would like to present:


----------



## J.Quondam

CleverNickName said:


> We don't decorate a Christmas tree (because we have cats), but we _do _decorate a wreath every year.
> 
> Each year we do a different theme--we've done Awreatha Franklin, Christopher Wreath, Star Trek II The Wreath of Khan...well, this year we would like to present:
> View attachment 148463



To riff off the Hawaiian seasonal greeting...
*Mele Keanumaka!*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I know my grandparents still had a rotary at that time, but had been years since I had to use it. I'd say maybe 1999, but it was probably earlier for me than that.



It was my pater grandparents as well…and that pho may have actually been older than I was.  It was so old, the little piece of metal that served to stop your finger had worn down to a razor’s edge.

VERY effective at stopping you from over-dialing!


----------



## trappedslider

Asked someone out and got told I wasn't their type, at least they didn't lead me on and I expected to be turned down.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Asked someone out and got told I wasn't their type, at least they didn't lead me on and I expected to be turned down.



Good for you. You went further than I go almost all the time.

My "type" is breathing so I've never understood the whole "type" thing.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Good for you. You went further than I go almost all the time.
> 
> My "type" is breathing so I've never understood the whole "type" thing.



Heh, in the old Steve Jackson Games card game Chez Geek, you had a card with a text in this style: "Nookie monster. "you are breathing. I like that..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Good for you. You went further than I go almost all the time.
> 
> My "type" is breathing so I've never understood the whole "type" thing.



I feel like "type" is just an excuse to avoid the truth. And the truth could be one of a bunch of reasons. Like there is either a specific trait in the other person that they don't like or there is a specific trait in the other person that they require and unfortunately the other person doesn't have that type. Unless the person being told "you're not my type" is like an absolute jerk or slob or something basically socially unacceptable (and I'm most certainly NOT saying that trappedslider is one of those!), I generally assume that there is something wrong with the person who is making that statement and feel like the other person is actually dodging a bullet.

There's probably a few personalities traits that would turn me off, but as mean as it may sound, the main issue I would find in person is: the more overweight a person is, the less they "are my type". And I feel like it's mostly because I struggle with weight issues and the last thing I need is an overweight partner dragging me down with them. And at a certain point, the weight also simply become vastly unattractive. But it's mostly the first thing.


----------



## Aeson

I'm very overweight and I let that hold me back because I know many find it unattractive. I find it unattractive. I can't expect someone else to do something I can't do. Avoiding rejection by avoiding asking seems the easiest way. One day I'll finally have enough of the self pity and loneliness and do something about it...or not.


----------



## Aeson

I SLEEP IN A ROOM A MAN DIED IN!!!!!!!

I was told he died in the hospital. I found out he died in the bedroom. Fell on the floor and was dead before EMS arrived. ☹


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If you’ve ever slept in a hotel room, odds are good you’ve done that more than once.

Even worse- did you ever sleep in a hospital room?


----------



## Aeson

This isn't a hotel, motel or hospital. It's a house. 

But, I get it. It's just unexpected news.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I heard somewhere that if a building is over 100(?) years old it's almost certain that somebody died there at least once. I live in New England - half the buildings in this area are over 100 years old. 

In other news, I still own a rotary phone although I haven't used it since 2010 which is when I had our home phone service disconnected in favor of going cellular. As a native semi-rural New Englander, having an old rotary phone handy was a wise thing because even after you lost power in your house sometimes the phones would still work.


----------



## Aeson

I want to work in this office.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm very overweight and I let that hold me back because I know many find it unattractive. I find it unattractive. I can't expect someone else to do something I can't do. Avoiding rejection by avoiding asking seems the easiest way. One day I'll finally have enough of the self pity and loneliness and do something about it...or not.



Yeah, I know that feeling. I'm sort of at that "overweight but not TOO overweight" area. Like I'm definitely overweight, but I'm not to the point where I can't do anything about it. I actually just started trying to work out, mainly doing a little bit of weightlifting and some leg/ab work. Not a lot of cardio... yet. Is difficult because of how cold it is outside! But yeah, I've managed like 3 30-minute sessions. The soreness in my legs has dropped, but oh man my upper body just aches still. Had to use lighter weights than before... so yeah, I'm like back to weakling status... for now!

Hardest thing to do though is to continue this. I've lost count of the number of times I'm "starting again!" Will work out for like a day, then just stop and then like two weeks later I'm like "I'm doing this!", work out for two days and then stop... So three times probably puts me in the top like 50%. Be like 95% if I can go longer than one week... Only managed a full month once. Then stuff came up and I stopped... Ugh... A month shouldn't even be that hard! And yet it totally is...


----------



## Aeson

I told my mom about how I bought some stuff at the gas station that would have cost nearly $10 for less than $4. I thought she'd be impressed. She said that I could probably get the stuff for less somewhere else, meaning a grocery store. I had a coupon for buy 1 20oz. Pepsi product get 20oz. Pepsi Zero free. I got 2 Pepsi Zeroes. She said I could have gotten a whole six pack for the price.  I also got sausage, egg, and cheese biscuit for free with a 12oz. juice. Now the juice is nearly $2. That's way too much for a little bottle of juice, but the sandwich is $3 and very tasty. Well worth the $1.89 juice. Last but not least a medium fountain drink for free. 
So for the price of 1 pepsi and 1 juice, I got all of that. Pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I told my mom about how I bought some stuff at the gas station that would have cost nearly $10 for less than $4. I thought she'd be impressed. She said that I could probably get the stuff for less somewhere else, meaning a grocery store. I had a coupon for buy 1 20oz. Pepsi product get 20oz. Pepsi Zero free. I got 2 Pepsi Zeroes. She said I could have gotten a whole six pack for the price.  I also got sausage, egg, and cheese biscuit for free with a 12oz. juice. Now the juice is nearly $2. That's way too much for a little bottle of juice, but the sandwich is $3 and very tasty. Well worth the $1.89 juice. Last but not least a medium fountain drink for free.
> So for the price of 1 pepsi and 1 juice, I got all of that. Pretty good in my opinion.



If you had gotten all of that at full price, your mother probably would have been right. You could have gotten a 2-liter at a grocery store for that price, but not a six pack. The juice is a little costly, but then again, juice at the store is also expensive. And their little containers are also like $2 even though the half gallons are closer to $3 (or $4 for the big brand names). The sandwiches/burritos at gas stations are actually (I feel) decently priced and don't really have a comparison to grocery stores. Now, you could have gotten a frozen pack of sausage, egg and cheese biscuits for between $4-6, depending on store and brand, but IMO those don't to be quite as good as the fresh version, you have to do it on your own and if you're not careful, the inside of the sausage may still be cold... So I tend to find $3 for a sandwich/burrito worth it from a gas station. Grocery stores also don't have fountain drinks.

So yeah, with your discounts, I would say you did pretty darned good!


----------



## Aeson

The loyalty program at Racetrac gas stations is pretty good. I deliver newspaper to 3 of them in the area so I'm in there 5 nights a week. I try to save the points I earn for discounts on gas, but on occasion I use them in the store for stuff. I would recommend it to anyone that has one in their area. I've saved a lot of money. 

I know I can't drink all of that in one night. I brought the bottled stuff home. I'm going to use the orange juice in a smoothie.  The pepsi will go in the fridge.


----------



## Aeson

Some truly amazing costumes. I have no idea what Miss USA was going for. An Emmy award? 









						69 Women From 69 Different Places Dressed In Their National Costume For The Miss Universe Pageant
					

You can tell some countries fully committed, while others umm didn't.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Some truly amazing costumes. I have no idea what Miss USA was going for. An Emmy award?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 Women From 69 Different Places Dressed In Their National Costume For The Miss Universe Pageant
> 
> 
> You can tell some countries fully committed, while others umm didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeed.com



Yep.


----------



## Aeson

So when she thinks of The US, she thinks TV? It's sad because it's true. Our primary export is entertainment. First world problems?


----------



## trappedslider

With the newest DLC for HEarts of Iron out, I decided to spin it up, and well this happened. What happens when you choose random for almost everyone:
 A four-way civil war in Spain, WWII started in '37 with England declaring war on Italy, Germany has taken London, while the USA is moving to fascist while being with the allies. And Italy has taken most of the UK's African holdings. Meanwhile, I'm (USR) just building up forces along the Polish border.



Spoiler


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> So when she thinks of The US, she thinks TV? It's sad because it's true. Our primary export is entertainment. First world problems?



It's not even just TV. Like, I would be totally fine if she cosplayed as a tv character or something. But no, she went as an Emmy... so it's like a tiny percentage of the US that actually cares about the Emmys. Which maybe is more representative of how the US works... representing a minor portion of the country (more often than not, is representing the elite or the wealthy).

Ooooo, I have to step back. I almost went REALLY political from that train of thought!

But sadly, it makes sense that our primary export is entertainment considering how much of everything is made overseas. Although ironically, I feel like most of the US tv shows are filmed out of the country. Wheel of Time, for instance, is filmed somewhere around Prague, iirc.


----------



## Aeson

A lot is filmed in Canada also. 

Sometimes I really wish they would allow us to discuss politics and religion.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> With the newest DLC for HEarts of Iron out, I decided to spin it up, and well this happened. What happens when you choose random for almost everyone:
> A four-way civil war in Spain, WWII started in '37 with England declaring war on Italy, Germany has taken London, while the USA is moving to fascist while being with the allies. And Italy has taken most of the UK's African holdings. Meanwhile, I'm (USR) just building up forces along the Polish border.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Look who's talking politics. Shame shame shame


----------



## Aeson

I found a laser disc player in my house. No clue if it works or if there are any laser discs. lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Sometimes I really wish they would allow us to discuss politics and religion.



Sometimes I do as well, but I understand why it could be bad. While some people are able to discuss either rationally, many people simply cannot. Some of the best political conversations were with a person who was able to see beyond party and discuss actual issues and events that were occurring. BUT... I've also had conversations where I'm just like "Yeah, nothing is ever going to come from this" because sometimes people simply do not listen. They have their point of view and every other point of view is wrong. You just can't have rational discourse with someone like that and those tend to be the people to become the most passionate (in a bad way) and are the reason behind the ban of such topics of discussion. Is a pity, really.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Sometimes I do as well, but I understand why it could be bad. While some people are able to discuss either rationally, many people simply cannot. Some of the best political conversations were with a person who was able to see beyond party and discuss actual issues and events that were occurring. BUT... I've also had conversations where I'm just like "Yeah, nothing is ever going to come from this" because sometimes people simply do not listen. They have their point of view and every other point of view is wrong. You just can't have rational discourse with someone like that and those tend to be the people to become the most passionate (in a bad way) and are the reason behind the ban of such topics of discussion. Is a pity, really.



You're a closed minded stinky poopyhead Nazi for saying that.



I think I covered it all.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I think I covered it all.




 You forgot to insult his sister.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> You forgot to insult his sister.



I didn't want to get personal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I didn't want to get personal.



Send a hit møøse to bite her.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> A lot is filmed in Canada also.
> 
> Sometimes I really wish they would allow us to discuss politics and religion.



Many TV and Movies are done in Vancouver.   Along with Atlanta.  Mix of resources, ease to film and ease to license


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I found a laser disc player in my house. No clue if it works or if there are any laser discs. lol



I tend to find critters.  some alive


----------



## megamania

Chilling and just stopped playing some Heroclix and talking DnD and discussing X-mas stuff


----------



## Blackrat

I checked out the Foundation tv-series. I’m not actually sure if I ever read the books, but judging by the first episode, this is very Asimov-like. So, by that, they are doing pretty good so far.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I tend to find critters.  some alive



My mom found dead baby mice.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Many TV and Movies are done in Vancouver.   Along with Atlanta.  Mix of resources, ease to film and ease to license



Our previous governor encouraged the film industry to come here with lots of tax credits. The current governor keeps threatening to take them away. Local businesses have benefited. A whole cottage industry popped up to support the filming. When they stop filming in Georgia, hundreds of businesses will close and thousands will be out of work.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Send a hit møøse to bite her.



Bullwinkle? He might turn her into a weremoose.


----------



## Blackrat

The møøse only bites if you try to karve your initials on it…


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> You forgot to insult his sister.



This wouldn't mean much to me considering that I am an only child! So go ahead, insult the sister I don't have as much as you want!


----------



## trappedslider

just a street-kid living her best life with a shotgun in Night City.


----------



## megamania

Sigh.... this wheelchair thing and snow do not mix.   I want to see Spider-man but I suspect I will not until it comes out on DVD or Disney+


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Sigh.... this wheelchair thing and snow do not mix.   I want to see Spider-man but I suspect I will not until it comes out on DVD or Disney+


----------



## Aeson

This is spiffy. One of the stores I deliver to gave me a christmas gift. A pack of Biscoff cookies and $20. This is the 3rd christmas I've delivered to him but the first time he gave me anything. It's really nice.


----------



## megamania

Awesome


----------



## Aeson

When do guys think would be a good time for me to tell Mega my place has a wheelchair ramp, and it rarely snows?


----------



## Aeson

Happy Winter Solstice,  Everyone.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> When do guys think would be a good time for me to tell Mega my place has a wheelchair ramp, and it rarely snows?



Trying to add another person into your gaming group?


----------



## Dog Moon

I wonder what a gaming group of the Hive would look like. We'd get along in real life, right?


----------



## Aeson

Of course I am. 

I'd like to think we'd all get along. Online we can show the best/worst side a lot easier. In person is the "real" you. I've met a few ENWorlders. Rel was a great guy. He is the one I spent the most time with but I've met others. Gamed with a few. 

I think our best bet would be for an online game if we were to try.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Back in the day, a group of us from the Reaper Miniatures forum formed the New England Miniature Painters Association (NEMPA) and would get together about once a month or so for Paint Days at various local hobby shops in CT and MA. There were three of us on the forum who were actually within 20 miles or so of each other... (The other two were ex-Navy and there's a base near here.)


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Of course I am.
> 
> I'd like to think we'd all get along. Online we can show the best/worst side a lot easier. In person is the "real" you. I've met a few ENWorlders. Rel was a great guy. He is the one I spent the most time with but I've met others. Gamed with a few.
> 
> I think our best bet would be for an online game if we were to try.



Yeah, considering that the Hive consists of someone from Finland (iirc) ...


----------



## CleverNickName

...and someone from Portland Oregon...


----------



## Blackrat

We did try Hive pbp at some point. I was the dm.

I couldn’t keep it up.


----------



## Blackrat

Took some searching to find it: The Pie... Err... Keep on the Shadowfell.


----------



## Blackrat

And I think Relique’s Mutants & Masterminds game was mostly hivers too.


----------



## trappedslider

CleverNickName said:


> ...and someone from Portland Oregon...



and South East New Mexico


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

…Texas…


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> …Texas…



 ewwww


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> And I think Relique’s Mutants & Masterminds game was mostly hivers too.



Bring him back. Bring him back. Bring him back.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually asked him to pop by here when I last messaged with him a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I actually asked him to pop by here when I last messaged with him a few weeks ago.



We all know you're keeping him captive in an igloo somewhere.


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, he escaped to South America. I ain’t going there to catch him again. Too hot.


----------



## Aeson

Southern California is not in South America. I know it can be a little confusing with the population demographic and place names.


----------



## CleverNickName

There's South America, and there's the American South.  Two very different parts of the world (I'm originally from the latter).


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I lost him somewhere in the jungles of Peru, and decided to let him go, so I stand by what I said.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> When do guys think would be a good time for me to tell Mega my place has a wheelchair ramp, and it rarely snows?



Not a city guy


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Of course I am.
> 
> I'd like to think we'd all get along. Online we can show the best/worst side a lot easier. In person is the "real" you. I've met a few ENWorlders. Rel was a great guy. He is the one I spent the most time with but I've met others. Gamed with a few.
> 
> I think our best bet would be for an online game if we were to try.



Which game and sysstem?  Which internet system?


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> and South East New Mexico



and Vermont


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Not a city guy



I live in a rural area. The closest town is a 30 minute drive. An hour to get to the city.


----------



## Aeson

Panic mode initiated: My mom is moving in.  She's had enough of living at my sister's house. 

This means I'll have a grown up around.
This means I'll have to wear clothes.
This means I'll have to wash dishes more often.


----------



## Blackrat

The most horrifying experience of my life was when my child referred to me as ”grown-up”…


----------



## Blackrat

Then again, just last month he told the daycare worker that ”daddy is propably about 10 years old”


----------



## Aeson

Little ones have no concept of time. lol


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I live in a rural area. The closest town is a 30 minute drive. An hour to get to the city.



ohhhhhh    [smiling like the grinch]


----------



## Mad_Jack

I still haven't figured out how I've come to be known by many of my friends and acquaintances as a voice of reason, wisdom and common sense...  The world is a seriously messed up place when_* I'm*_ what passes for a responsible adult.


----------



## Aeson

It's those of us that are outside the norm that often appear wise to the...shall we say..more the norm.


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> ...and someone from Portland Oregon...




Well, I'm from Minnesota, but my point was that most of us are within the US and that even though we come from different states, it would be a little easier for us to actually get together than someone who would have to leave their country and fly across an ocean!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Which game and sysstem?  Which internet system?



Hmmmm, I suppose Fantasy Grounds or Roll20 could work + Discord. That would probably be the closest we could do to "gaming in person".


----------



## Blackrat

Roll20 works really well all by itself actually, as long as there’s no server problems, but discord is a good backup for voice if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Roll20 works really well all by itself actually, as long as there’s no server problems, but discord is a good backup for voice if it becomes necessary.



Huh. One of my groups did roll20 while we weren't meeting in person during the pandemic. I can't even remember now what they were, but I remembered we had issues with that aspect of roll20, so we always went to discord for the voice.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Have a Christmas card, y'all...

(For the younger and foreign folks who might not get it, It's a reference to Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_...)


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Have a Christmas card, y'all...
> 
> (For the younger and foreign folks who might not get it, It's a reference to Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_...)



You know, I watched some movie based on that, but I don't think I ever read the story. Apparently Marley was the ghost of his former business partner (yay wikipedia). But fortunately, I qualify as one of those "foreign folks" since apparently it was first published in London, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Have a Christmas card, y'all...
> 
> (For the younger and foreign folks who might not get it, It's a reference to Dickens' _A Christmas Carol_...)



The Marleys were dead, to begin with


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> View attachment 148847


----------



## Aeson

Epic Games has Pathfinder: Kingmaker for free today...or..well, actually yesterday. It's available until 11am pst. I just read about it, hurried to my laptop to get it.








						Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Enhanced Plus Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Enhanced Plus Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




I wonder what good stuff I missed this week. Maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I keep threatening my players with that Red Great Wyrm ”miniature”. It sits on my book shelf, as a reminder to not annoy the gm, or it will come down to the table...



Used that once to terrorize a village the 8th level PCs were in.  The looks on their faces


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Starting Monday I'm eligible for the Covid vaccine. Supposedly with the JNJ there is no sickness side effects, I guess because it's one shot. I've heard folks feel pretty sick after the second shot. I don't want to try working while going through that. I may try finding out who has JNJ and go for it.



I had no adverse conditions with first shot nor the booster.  Wife was tired wis second of first series and her booster.   Depends on the person.


----------



## megamania

The HIVE bus has arrived-  Alllllll Aboard !


trappedslider said:


>


----------



## Aeson

You must be bored, digging deep in hive. LOL
No worries,  it's all good. 

I haven't gotten the booster yet. I had no issues with either shot. Didn't even get a sore arm. Monday is the only day of the week I'm around other people. I do my best to keep my distance. I'll probably end up getting it before too long.

It looks like those that got sick or had side effects from the shots may have had Covid before. They may have been asymptomatic and didn't know it.


----------



## Aeson

Without Mariah Carey's banshee wailing.


----------



## Dog Moon

I had no reaction to the first shot. Fortunately, my shot was on Friday afternoon, because when I had the second shot, there was a period on the following day (Saturday) for a good four hours that I felt absolutely miserable. It suddenly came and suddenly left and I was able to carry on the rest of Saturday without any further issues. Haven't had the booster yet though.


----------



## Aeson

It pooped me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Those big city girls in the Hallmark Channel Christmas movies need to ask the small town guy where he was on January 6th.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Indeed they do.


----------



## Aeson

I mean, seriously, a man that good looking and perfect, still single? He's hiding something. Those city girls aren't prepared for that level of crazy.


----------



## Aeson

My mom wears this smock at work. Apparently, as she works comes across items that are out of place. Sometimes small items go in a pocket. This morning while going through her pockets she pulled out a spoon with a price tag still on it. I said " you shoplifted a spoon." I talked to her a moment ago she said she was wandering around looking at what she was going to have to do today. I said "And return the spoon you stole." She said "I didn't steal it."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My mom wears this smock at work. Apparently, as she works comes across items that are out of place. Sometimes small items go in a pocket. This morning while going through her pockets she pulled out a spoon with a price tag still on it. I said " you shoplifted a spoon." I talked to her a moment ago she said she was wandering around looking at what she was going to have to do today. I said "And return the spoon you stole." She said "I didn't steal it."



I remember I got into shoplifting for a brief time when I was in my mid-teens. Ironically, it started out as an honest mistake. I was looking through the Commons/Uncommons box of Magic cards, had like 20 cards I was planning on legitimately purchasing, continued walking around the store, got tired of holding them in my hand so I placed them in my pocket and after browsing for a bit, left. It wasn't until I was on the bus that I realized what I had done. And I was like "Huh, that was easy". Ended when I took something from Target, alarm sounded (though no one came after me). I stood at the bus stop down the street, waiting for the cops to come, my heart racing... I didn't feel safe until I was home and that was the last time I ever did that again. All that because of something really stupid too. Like a double pack of deodorant or something like that.

Whew, I'm getting old. All that happened like 20 years ago!

Edit: Not trying to make it sound like it's the beginning of your mother's criminal career... just that totally innocent yoinking reminded me of things I had done in my past.


----------



## Aeson

I get it. She's 72. Stuff slips her mind. She saw the spoon somewhere it didn't belong and intended to take it back where it did belong and forgot.


----------



## Aeson

I've been thinking of a halfling gunslinger named Ryle Kittenhouse. Neutral evil? He'll be an NPC. While a gunslinger, he won't be very good at it. Not real bright, and a coward.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> My mom wears this smock at work.


----------



## Aeson

It is sorta fun to say.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Smock has a cousin who served with distinction in Starfleet.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Smock has a cousin who served with distinction in Starfleet.



Did he live long and prosper?


----------



## Aeson

Speaking of...








						Humble RPG Book Bundle: Star Trek Adventures RPG by Modiphius
					

Pay what you want for over $254 worth of Star Trek RPG games and ebooks. Plus, pay what you want and support National Park Rescue. Learn more!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Did he live long and prosper?



More than once!


----------



## Aeson

My dumas sister tested positive for Covid. She's been fully vaccinated. Now I have to worry that my mom brought it home to me.


----------



## Aeson

Somehow a cat got in and out of my car yesterday without my mom noticing. I know this because she left a laptop in the car and it had muddy kitty prints all over it. 
This could be how it happened.


----------



## Aeson

This is the best ever. I heard the Jan 6th insurrection as Bud Light Putsch.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My dumas sister tested positive for Covid. She's been fully vaccinated. Now I have to worry that my mom brought it home to me.



She can't be _that_ dumb... she's been fully vaccinated!

On a side note, was supposed to hang out with a friend this week, but even though she has been fully vaccinated... she has now gotten Covid... for the second time...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> She can't be _that_ dumb... she's been fully vaccinated!
> 
> On a side note, was supposed to hang out with a friend this week, but even though she has been fully vaccinated... she has now gotten Covid... for the second time...



Which surprised me, to be honest. She's so right wing she can't even make left turns when driving. Her husband is not vaccinated and experiencing symptoms.


----------



## Aeson

I heard a man say out of his face hole with utter sincerity, that quantum computers operate by tapping into other parallel universes to power them.

We are DOOMED if the guests on Coast to Coast AM ever get anything right.


----------



## Aeson

Lots of crazy going on the last few years. I often wonder how I or we keep going. In the last 10 years I've seen and experienced things I thought and hoped I'd never see. Every year I hope this year will be different, and it is. Somehow something new seems to throw more poo in the fan. Outside my little world it's just getting scarier. Within my little world the poo continues to pile. While I'm not as low on the pile I once was, it still seems to be steep smelly climb. I can look back and see how far I've gone. I'm getting more fearful of the future, yet I keep planning for there to be one. When does it end?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Climbing Mt. Pooji ends when you die.


----------



## Aeson

A group of toddlers is called a migraine.

I came up with this one.
A group of teenagers is called a famine.
"Moooomuh, there's nothing to eat"


----------



## trappedslider

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn



A teenage girl saying the same as in my post but during that time of the month.


----------



## Blackrat

When in doubt, ask yourself, What Would Diogenes Do.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn




 Someone just published a scientific paper positing that octopi may _*literally*_ be from outer space...

This is going nowhere good.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> When in doubt, ask yourself, What Would Diogenes Do.



When in doubt, nuke it from orbit.


----------



## trappedslider

:If you can't see the above, 



Spoiler



CHERNOBYL IS CURRENTLY █▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ 1.18944513099% SAFE


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Someone just published a scientific paper positing that octopi may _*literally*_ be from outer space...
> 
> This is going nowhere good.



Do you have proof that they are not? Maybe he's onto something and the rest of us are the ones refusing to listen to reason.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> :If you can't see the above,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CHERNOBYL IS CURRENTLY █▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ 1.18944513099% SAFE



The bird must be from Chernobyl


----------



## Aeson

I don't know where octopi come from. Octopuses come from the ocean. Octopi sounds like some made up name.


----------



## Blackrat

The problem with octopi is, is that octopus comes etymologically from greek, not from latin. Therefore octopi is wrong. Octopuses is fine, though the proper pluralisation would be octopodes.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The problem with octopi is, is that octopus comes etymologically from greek, not from latin. Therefore octopi is wrong. Octopuses is fine, though the proper pluralisation would be octopodes.



I've heard the explanation before. That's why I was attempting to tease him about octopi (my phone corrected to octopu. I think that's octo droppings.) Octopuses is proper in English. You're correct about the Greek. But I think in common vernacular all three pluralisation are accepted.


----------



## Aeson

My mom told me my sister has trouble catching her breath just walking from her bed to the bathroom. Her husband is having few problems. It's really odd. He's older (50), smokes and vapes like a chimney, drinks only Monster and Mountain Dew, under weight, and unvaccinated. She's 45, smokes and vapes like a chimney, over weight, and eats a slightly better diet, and vaccinated. Yet she's having the worst case of it.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## megamania

Octopi were thought to be possibly alien due to the many unique abilities they have- no bones, squeeze thru very small spaces, color change, HIGH intelligence, ability breath air for short time perioods and others.


----------



## Aeson

New bumper sticker idea.

"Qanon is a joke and you're the punch line"


----------



## Aeson

I didn't get to share my unpopular geek opinion that Star Trek IV was the worst of the 6 originals. Now I'll never get a chance to say it. Humbug!


----------



## Blackrat

The one with the whales? Yeah, I agree, it is the worst of the bunch, although it has the best joke in all of ST. Scotty trying to talk with the 80’s computer.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> The one with the whales? Yeah, I agree, it is the worst of the bunch, although it has the best joke in all of ST. Scotty trying to talk with the 80’s computer.



Yup, that one is Police academy cringeworthy....  As in the later movies.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually like the universally hated ST:V. Sybok was an awesome character and the god was obviously an imprisoned Q.


----------



## the Jester

Happy New Year!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I actually like the universally hated ST:V. Sybok was an awesome character and the god was obviously an imprisoned Q.



Thank you. I agree it was a better movie.


----------



## Aeson

On my routes last night I got to see some fireworks. I got several free fireworks shows. lol
At one point I went up a small mountain was able to see for miles and watch some fireworks from above. That was neat. 

The downside was there was more traffic and parked cars and people to dodge. In one neighborhood there was a very large famine of teens in the street. There were adults, at least one. No one was in a hurry to get out of the way.


----------



## Aeson

the Jester said:


> Happy New Year!



A hive by posting from Jester.


----------



## the Jester

Aeson said:


> A hive by posting from Jester.



Every once in a while I make a cameo appearance.


----------



## Aeson

the Jester said:


> Every once in a while I make a cameo appearance.



I know. And we always invite you to hang out more.


----------



## Dog Moon

the Jester said:


> Happy New Year!



Happy New Year to you as well! And all the rest of the Hivers!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

It's nearly 2:30 am. It's 72 degrees outside. And there's a tornado watch. Happy flippin new year. 

I also live in a large metal box that has a reputation for attracting tornadoes.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Some change of plans...  I was supposed to go and see Ragnarok (Part 4 of the Niebelung opera by Wagner), at the Gothenburg Opera today. Luckily I started up my computer and checked the mail today as I ate breakfast. Of course today's show was cancelled due to sickness. And all remaining shows are sold out (think they were sold out even before the restrictions cut the number of persons that could attend). Luckily they have filmed it, and will show it on the net later. They did the same with part 3 (Siegfried) last year when they were not allowed to be open at all. I will get fully reimbursed as well, but it will take some time.

So, instead I will go and participate in a kind of session zero for a new campaign. D&D 5e, with lots of strange races and classes, set in Jack the Ripper's London. All characters that are not human must have a glamour-trinket that makes tem appear human. My character is a fictional character (a monk, with a background as journalist) from a book, who has somehow come to life. She will start off dead, and wake up fully regenerated on the autopsy-table...


----------



## Aeson

Silly questions; do you normally play using your native language or English? Since it's set in England, will you be playing in English? Will you attempt English accents? Will this be recorded? Can I hear it?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Silly questions; do you normally play using your native language or English? Since it's set in England, will you be playing in English? Will you attempt English accents? Will this be recorded? Can I hear it?



In Swedish, no accent and not recorded... So nope.


----------



## Blackrat

We usually play in what is called ”finglish”. Mostly finnish but many of the game terms are spoken in english, creating a bastardised form of language that would make anyone cringe in any other context.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> In Swedish, no accent and not recorded... So nope.



You're no fun.


----------



## Aeson

Remember how I was complaining about how warm it was last night? Well, tonight, there's a chance for snow.


----------



## trappedslider

SEGA Is Giving Away the “World’s Fastest PC”
					

It's been quite some time since SEGA stopped building video game hardware, with the Dreamcast being...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> We usually play in what is called ”finglish”. Mostly finnish but many of the game terms are spoken in english, creating a bastardised form of language that would make anyone cringe in any other context.




 Hell, the English language itself is basically 50% words and grammar borrowed from other languages anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Hell, the English language itself is basically 50% words and grammar borrowed from other languages anyway.



“Borrowed”?

More like jacked.


----------



## Mad_Jack

What's that saying? Most languages borrow words from other languages. English follows them down dark alleys, bludgeons them and searches their pockets for spare grammar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Remember how I was complaining about how warm it was last night? Well, tonight, there's a chance for snow.



Wish I had that problem. Current temperature: 18 degrees.


----------



## Blackrat

Mad_Jack said:


> Hell, the English language itself is basically 50% words and grammar borrowed from other languages anyway.





Mad_Jack said:


> What's that saying? Most languages borrow words from other languages. English follows them down dark alleys, bludgeons them and searches their pockets for spare grammar.



English is not a language. It’s three languages in a trench coat, pretending to be one.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> English is not a language. It’s three languages in a trench coat, pretending to be one.



You're just jealous. English sounds like a real language while yours sounds a drunk man that drowning....wait..that's Scottish. Yours sounds like a frozen drunk man that's drowning.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You're just jealous. English sounds like a real language while yours sounds a drunk man that drowning....wait..that's Scottish. Yours sounds like a frozen drunk man that's drowning.



What, you mean you don’t find it beautiful when we say; Kokko, kokoo kokoon koko kokko?


----------



## Blackrat

And talking about, @Ulfgeir ’s is the frozen drunk drowning language. I know a poem in swedish. It goes: 
Ö.
Ö, ö, ö.
Hö.
Hö, hö, hö.
Mö.
Mö, mö, mö.
Hö ö!
Hö ös mö.


----------



## Aeson

Who you callin a ho?

Besides we have video of Ulfgeir.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> And talking about, @Ulfgeir ’s is the frozen drunk drowning language. I know a poem in swedish. It goes:
> Ö.
> Ö, ö, ö.
> Hö.
> Hö, hö, hö.
> Mö.
> Mö, mö, mö.
> Hö ö!
> Hö ös mö.



No no... That would be Danish, which you have to be drunk to understand...


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> No no... That would be Danish, which you have to be drunk to understand...



On that I do agree!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> What, you mean you don’t find it beautiful when we say; Kokko, kokoo kokoon koko kokko?



OK, I caught something about a famous gorilla ordering hot chocolate, but after that, I’m lost…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> And talking about, @Ulfgeir ’s is the frozen drunk drowning language. I know a poem in swedish. It goes:
> Ö.
> Ö, ö, ö.
> Hö.
> Hö, hö, hö.
> Mö.
> Mö, mö, mö.
> Hö ö!
> Hö ös mö.



Is that a hækü?


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is that a hækü?



Maybe. Did you mean Häikü*? Kind of. You are supposed to perfom it in a pondering manner. Translation:

Island.
Island, island, island.
Grass.
Grass, grass, grass.
Maiden.
Maiden, maiden, maiden.
Grass Island!
The Maiden of Grass Island.

*Neither swedish or finnish use ü, but both have ä and ö, by the way.
Both also have Å and thus we jointly operate the Stargate…


----------



## CleverNickName

Reminds me of a song that my grandmother used to sing.  Apparently it's Appalachian?

Maersa lee dotes
an dosa lee dotes
an liddleams leetivey
a kiddle leetivey too
wouldat chew?



Spoiler: Translation



Mares will eat oats
and does will eat oats
and little lambs will eat ivy
a kid will eat ivy too,
wouldn't you?


----------



## Aeson

Something's different. I can't put my finger on it, but something is definitely different.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 149427



The game in finnish would be translated as ”The Captain gives an order”. I often declared mutiny. I was a rather difficult child…


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> The game in finnish would be translated as ”The Captain gives an order”. I often declared mutiny. I was a rather difficult child…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> The game in finnish would be translated as ”The Captain gives an order”. I often declared mutiny. I was a rather difficult child…



It was probably where Zach De La Rosa got his initial inspiration for the coda to “Killing in the Name Of”…


----------



## Aeson

I realized that I'm hate listening to a podcast. I started listening with the honest intention to listen and understand how the other side sees things. Recently, they've been playing speeches from a conservative conference. I realized I understand the words being said, but they made no sense. None. I would listen trying to comprehend what was being said. It was just so out there, I couldn't. I'd have a puzzled look on my face the entire time. I worried it might freeze that way. 
The only things that made sense were the bigoted comments from religious leaders, politicians , and those only made me angry and sad. I really want to understand but I just can't make sense of any of it. It's worse than listening to a language you don't understand. Maybe it shouldn't make sense? 
I'm not trying to be political here. This is personal introspection. I keep hoping to understand others. I've stopped listening to that podcast. I don't think I can learn from it except hate.


----------



## CleverNickName

If you haven't Googled the word 'askew' before, you should.


----------



## trappedslider

CleverNickName said:


> If you haven't Googled the word 'askew' before, you should.



Saw it this morning and did...did not dissappoint


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> What, you mean you don’t find it beautiful when we say; Kokko, kokoo kokoon koko kokko?



Kokko, assembles the whole kokko 

This is from google translate.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

CleverNickName said:


> If you haven't Googled the word 'askew' before, you should.



is it my computer, or is the word 'askew' askew in the second definition?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Something's different. I can't put my finger on it, but something is definitely different.
> 
> View attachment 149385



It's the hair. Definitely the hair. It's.... longer.


----------



## trappedslider

Finally got the bookcase set up and filled, now i just need to rearrange the top two shelves, so i can have every book spine out.


Spoiler


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Kokko, assembles the whole kokko
> 
> This is from google translate.



That’s actually almost correct. Assemble, as it is in imperative form. And it didn’t translate the latter kokko.

Kokko (proper name), assemble the whole bonfire.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> It's the hair. Definitely the hair. It's.... longer.



Maybe her hair _enhanced_ other things?


----------



## Aeson

Couldn't the Death Star just blast Yavin, and destroy Yavin IV in the process? Did they have to move around the planet?

Gold 5 reports the loss of Gold Leader. Red Leader then calls him Gold Leader. Is that an error or was he promoted to leader at that moment?

I was watching Star Wars videos on YouTube and questions arose.


----------



## Aeson

Last August singer Tom T. Hall passed away. It's now revealed at 85 his death was a suicide.  
This was heartbreaking news. My first grade teacher would play records for us and one of them was Tom T. Hall. I became a fan at a very young age.
Sneaky Snake was one I have remembered for 40 years now.


----------



## Aeson

This store on Amazon has some fun geeky stuff.

getDigital Dish Cloth May Godzilla Destroy This Home Last - A funny Home Blessing Kitchen Towel for Geeks and Monster Movie Fans - 100% Cotton, Absorbent and Machine Washable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKMRXTV/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_BY8J2WX01J2VKGS429NB


----------



## Aeson

After watching The Matrix Resurrections, I've come to the conclusion; this world doesn't deserve Neil Patrick Harris. He is a divine being sent here to grace us with his presence for a brief moment. 100s of years from now people will look back on his life, some will believe him to be a myth, others will know the truth, and bare witness to his glory.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> After watching The Matrix Resurrections, I've come to the conclusion; this world doesn't deserve Neil Patrick Harris. He is a divine being sent here to grace us with his presence for a brief moment. 100s of years from now people will look back on his life, some will believe him to be a myth, others will know the truth, and bare witness to his glory.



I wonder if, in 100s of years from now, they will look back on his life and actually think he was a doctor when he was in his teens.


----------



## Dog Moon

Our group officially gave up Pathfinder second edition today. We tried to make it through Agents of Edgewatch because everyone was enjoying the Adventure Path, but the system basically killed our interest and I didn't want to go through the effort of converting it to another system. So we all agreed today: we're done with Pathfinder second edition.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've heard all sorts of bad things about some of the changes they made to the system...


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad someone finally posted something. I thought I was talking to myself for a time. Now I can post this.


----------



## Aeson

I'm disappointed to hear of your disappointment. I have the core books for second edition but haven't dived deep. I certainly haven't had a chance to play. Some of the changes made me scratch my head but I haven't seen anything I disliked. Is it too rules heavy?


----------



## Blackrat

A reminder from an electrician. Resistance is not futile. Resistance is voltage divided by current.


----------



## Mad_Jack

After five days of being a meat popsicle, Jack finally has heat back in his house and can begin to function as a mammal again.


----------



## CleverNickName

Life is a lot like a helicopter.
I don't know how to operate a helicopter.


----------



## Aeson

I have seen the thing that will doom mankind. Deep. Fried. Gravy.


----------



## CleverNickName

"And the angel took the censer, and filled it with fire of the altar, and cast [it] into the earth: and there were voices, and thunderings, and lightnings, and an earthquake.  
And the seven angels which had the seven trumpets prepared themselves to sound.  
And I heard a great voice out of the temple saying to the seven angels, Go your ways, and pour out the vials of the wrath of God upon the earth..."


----------



## Aeson

You can use the fried gravy to spoon the cheesecake filling and eat it.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to attempt to patch holes in the walls myself. I watched videos on patching holes in drywall. Looks like something I might be able to do. One thing I've noticed from patch jobs my dad had done is you can tell where the repair was. The spackled area looks different. When I go to Home Depot for supplies I have to ask if there is something I can do. 

In the room my mom is staying in is a hole big enough for a head. One morning I leaned forward and the hole was right height and size for my head to fit. Either someone headbutted the wall or had his head pushed into the wall.


----------



## J.Quondam

Mad_Jack said:


> After five days of being a meat popsicle, Jack finally has heat back in his house and can begin to function as a mammal again.



You can nurse your young now?


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> You can nurse your young now?



" I have nipples. Can you milk me?"


----------



## Aeson

Cops fired for chasing Pokemon instead of robbers.









						LAPD officers fired for catching a Snorlax instead of a burglar denied appeal
					

Pokémon Go do your damn job.




					www.theverge.com
				




A shiny Snorlax is worth it.


----------



## Aeson

Dawgs Win! Dawgs Win! Dawgs Win!


----------



## Aeson

For those not in the know, and our foriegn listeners. The University of Georgia Bulldogs AKA The Dawgs defeated their conference rivals the university of alabama crimson tide. No one knows what a crimson tide is, and those that do claim to are liars.  ( I mean their mascot is an elephant. What does that have to do with a crimson tide? A tampon would make more sense.) in the college football national championship game. There may not be a greater rivalry in college football ball than UGA and Bama. If anyone claims there is, they're mistaken.

Unfortunately, I didn't get to watch the whole game. It was a defensive battle with field goals akimbo. UGA took a commanding lead in the 4th quarter. 33-18. They even returned an interception for a touchdown. Clearly, Nick Saban has lost his mojo and should retire. And the SEC and college football MUST accept the dominance of UGA.


----------



## Mad_Jack

CleverNickName said:


> Life is a lot like a helicopter.
> I don't know how to operate a helicopter.




 When Life gives you lemons, make...

Lemonade...











Aeson said:


> I have seen the thing that will doom mankind. Deep. Fried. Gravy.




  That actually seems like it has the potential to be good...




Aeson said:


> I'm going to attempt to patch holes in the walls myself. I watched videos on patching holes in drywall. Looks like something I might be able to do. One thing I've noticed from patch jobs my dad had done is you can tell where the repair was. The spackled area looks different. When I go to Home Depot for supplies I have to ask if there is something I can do.
> 
> In the room my mom is staying in is a hole big enough for a head. One morning I leaned forward and the hole was right height and size for my head to fit. Either someone headbutted the wall or had his head pushed into the wall.




 Patching drywall is pretty easy. When repairing the hole, make sure that the pieces of drywall tape don't overlap. After you repair the hole, you just want to make sure you smooth the spackle on as thinly as possible over the tape and blend in the edges well, and use a fine-grit sandpaper to smooth them out even further before repainting.
For a large hole like that head-shaped thing, you'll want to fashion an actual patch out of drywall to put in it rather than just taping over it. Clean up the edges of the hole as straight as possible and cut the patch as close to the shape of the hole as possible. Take your time with it, as the closer you can make it fit the stronger the patch will be. If you want to give the patch greater structural stability so that it won't fall down inside the wall when you try to tape and spackle it, you can cut notches into the back of the patch and glue in some long wood slivers so they extend out past the edge of the hole, then cut corresponding notches into the surface of the surrounding wall so that you can slide the patch in the hole and have it be level with the rest of the wall surface. Take your time with it, as again, it'll take a bit of work and patience to get it lined up evenly.




J.Quondam said:


> You can nurse your young now?





Aeson said:


> " I have nipples. Can you milk me?"




 Have I mentioned lately that you guys suck?   





Aeson said:


> No one knows what a crimson tide is, and those that do claim to are liars.
> ( I mean their mascot is an elephant. What does that have to do with a crimson tide?




 Technically, the team's nickname comes from a phrase coined by a reporter in a game from 1907 referencing both the crimson and white team uniforms as well as the fact that the game was played in heavy rain.
As far as the elephant, it's probably far easier to find an elephant costume than figure out how to make a mascot costume for a large algal bloom in the sea...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> There may not be a greater rivalry in college football ball than UGA and Bama. If anyone claims there is, they're mistaken.



The University of Miami Hurricanes vs the police would like a word.

And Bama/Auburn also involved a tree poisoning.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> As far as the elephant, it's probably far easier to find an elephant costume than figure out how to make a mascot costume for a large algal bloom in the sea...



A big red ball with googly eyes & pool-noodle protrusions would work just fine.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The University of Miami Hurricanes vs the police would like a word.
> 
> And Bama/Auburn also involved a tree poisoning.



To be real, a certain demographic vs the police would like a word. Some of them happened to play for Miami.


----------



## Aeson

You both took my over the top bias against Bama too seriously.   As a citizen of the great state of Georgia I am required by law to hate Alabama. 
That same law says I have to hate liberals and "the north", I ignore that part.  I tease my sister by playing up support for Georgia Tech, an in state rival, and far superior school.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm disappointed to hear of your disappointment. I have the core books for second edition but haven't dived deep. I certainly haven't had a chance to play. Some of the changes made me scratch my head but I haven't seen anything I disliked. Is it too rules heavy?



I would say it's probably a little more rules heavy than first edition, which sometimes made things annoying in the fact that sometimes when reading an ability, you have to understand the ability as well as understand the traits of the ability. Like summon spells were really confusing until you understand the like three different traits associated with that spell. But overall, that wasn't what prevented us from enjoying the game.

So for our group, it came down to combat. As some youtuber put it, Pathfinder 2e gives you the "illusion of choice". There are lots of options, plenty of feats for classes and skills. However, in the end, most of them are either too specific or are just subpar to other choices. So while in combat, you pretty much have several optimal choices. Basically, as I put it (and my group agreed with me) is that Pathfinder 2e reminded us of Dnd 4e... but without all the cool stuff. Which, if you've played 4e, they basically overbalanced everything. So level 3 felt very similar to level 13. Everything pretty much increases simultaneously. So your chance to hit increases, but their AC increases at the same rate. And there's no way to modify this, so it's hard to feel like you ever get "better". Except it's worse because it feels like even in an overbalanced system the enemies always had an advantage over the PCs.

This last weekend, group was level 12. Went up against 4 dudes that were each level 10. So the enemies hit okayish and the PCs actually hit decent since they were lower level (although their rolling was a little subpar, unfortunately), so there wasn't much question who was going to win in the end. The problem is that each of the enemies had 175hp. The PCs ended up focusing on two of them (because that's how the positioning ended up working). After 5 rounds, they finally dropped one enemy. The second was a little over half and the last two were untouched. The enemies were supposed to go. I just looked at them. They were mooks with a sword attack that applied poison and two different bomb attacks... but they were boring. Now, mooks don't need to be terribly exciting cause they're mooks... but they also aren't supposed to survive for more than 10 rounds. Even interesting attacks get stale when the boss lasts for 15 rounds because his AC is higher and he has 300hp.

So, I knew that combat was going to last another good 5-10 more rounds and I thought maybe I could modify them (reduce their hit points), but this was an ongoing problem and I didn't want to have to modify every single encounter for the rest of the Adventure Path (I shouldn't need to...) and I was like "Yeah, I'm done." The group looked at me, asked for clarification to ensure they understood and they all agreed we were done with Pathfinder 2e.

So granted that some enemies in PF2e did have some neat abilities and were fun to run as a DM, but sometimes they were boring and combat was just tedious. I know in PF1e fights that lasted longer than 5 rounds were rare, but now, any fight that lasted less than like 10 rounds were rare. Which sounds neat except that it's only because everything has so many hit points and it just becomes a slog when things are just trading blows.

We all tried to figure out what was going on. We searched forums and found people with similar complaints and the answers were always "You aren't doing correct stuff with your actions" or "your DM needs to modify things". But as I said, with the Illusion of Choice, we tried miscellaneous things and then fell back to what worked... except even that only helped a little, not ever enough to make the players feel like they had an advantage against the foes they were facing. And I feel like if the DM has to modify every single creature of every single encounter, that's not a time when "your DM needs to modify things" but is a flaw in the system.

So I'm not trying to complain, but rather to explain. We tried. We wanted to play through a single campaign 1-20 (and our group really enjoyed Agents of Edgewatch so we all wanted to finish it). But we tried and we tried and eventually we just couldn't do it anymore. We got to level 12. Multiple characters/iterations of characters. And we're done. Maybe we'll check out Pathfinder 3rd edition when it comes out. Maybe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> You both took my over the top bias against Bama too seriously.   As a citizen of the great state of Georgia I am required by law to hate Alabama.
> That same law says I have to hate liberals and "the north", I ignore that part.  I tease my sister by playing up support for Georgia Tech, an in state rival, and far superior school.



Nah, just going with the flow!

My longest running game group consisted of on North Texas grad, an Oklahoma grad, and a whole bunch of Texas Aggies.  I went to UT…School of Law.

(I used to joke about my long horns being prosthetics.)

So there was a lot of verbal jousting in the group.

My old hometown of New Orleans also plays host to the Bayou Classic, where Grambling and Southern would come to town on Thanksgiving weekend and play a big rivalry game.  Kind of like TX/OU 
weekend at the Texas State Fair, but with better food.  

And at least as bad behavior, too.  One year, I was visiting for Thanksgiving and my hotel was just blocks from the Superdome.  In a shameful nod to the stereotype of my people, all of the fried chicken chains down there ran out of food.  Worse, there were chicken bones all over the damn sidewalks & streets.  (Effing barbarians.)


----------



## CleverNickName

"Just wear a mask!  It's not like they're asking you to wear a Longhorns jersey."
-my FaceBook feed, last year.

My family are all Sooners.  And some of them are anti-maskers, too.  This was the most-liked comment of 2021 across my whole social media feed.  I've seen it reposted elsewhere with different team names, but I always know what they mean.


----------



## Aeson

There is a big game to start the season in Atlanta. It's always the same weekend as DragonCon, Labor Day Weekend. The hotels are full of football fans and geeks. On some occasions with costumes you can't tell them apart. One Bama fan was arguing with his wife and shoved her right there in the hotel bar. I stood up and got between them. I was keeping an eye and ear on it because they were standing right next to me. He didn't shove hard enough to knock her down thankfully. I'm 6 feet tall and over 400 pounds, try pushing me around, motherfer....he didn't.  Hotel security escorted them both out. No idea what happened after.


----------



## Aeson

We're expecting snow on Sunday. Yay! By Monday it'll be gone. Booo!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’ve had a couple nights dip into the 20s, but no precipitation accompanied them.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’ve had a couple nights dip into the 20s, but no precipitation accompanied them.



Dog Moon, Mega, and Blackrat are giggling at us right now.


----------



## Blackrat

Eh, we just got back to above 0°C


----------



## Aeson

Day time temp? We've gone below several times at night recently. Currently the temp is 1°C at 6:30 am


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Dog Moon, Mega, and Blackrat are giggling at us right now.



Hey, it's been warm the last couple of days. Yesterday reached into the mid-30s and today is supposed to reach into the low-30s. Although yeah, admittedly before then was in the single digits and negatives for a bit.


----------



## Aeson

When I was a kid. Actually in 1982 there was a big snow storm. Someone used our front yard as a ski slope. Skied down the hill into the street, probably 50 yards. lol That was a digression. It was often much much colder. We had nights in the single digits, and sometimes below 0. Windchills could get to double digit below. It didn't always mean more snow but it was certainly colder than today. About 3 years ago we had a time when the temps at night got into the teens. It's been much more rare though. Fewer really cold nights and even less snow. Day time temps rarely go below freezing.


----------



## Aeson

30 Of The Most Spot-On Burns Wendy’s Delivered To People And Companies On Their National Roast Day This Year
					

Welcome to Wendy's notorious National Roast Day where people on Twitter volunteer to be mercilessly roasted into charcoal.




					www.boredpanda.com
				













And directly from the source.



			https://mobile.twitter.com/Wendys?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1481331191555014664%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fbrobible.com%2Fculture%2Farticle%2Fwendys-twitter-roasting-everyone-so-hard%2F


----------



## Aeson

How does stripping Prince Andrew of his titles affect his children? Are they still part of the royal family? Do they still hold titles?


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’ve had a couple nights dip into the 20s, but no precipitation accompanied them.



Finnish weather for the past few weeks and the forecast for the next few:


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Finnish weather for the past few weeks and the forecast for the next few:
> View attachment 149898



We have had the same here in Sweden.


----------



## Dog Moon

Been snowing all day here... not supposed to let up until later this evening. Ugh...


----------



## Aeson

We're expecting rain transitioning to snow on Sunday. How much of which depends on how cold it gets and how soon. This is how the snow storm in '82 started. If that's the case we could see a foot or more.


----------



## Mad_Jack

No snow ahead here for the next couple days, but the wind is howling like crazy. it's currently 7 degrees F outside.


----------



## Aeson

I just heard of an awesome movie pitch.

A dragon appears in modern day England. Dragons can only be killed by actual knights.
A group of knights consisting of the likes of Dame Judi Dench, Dame Hellen Mirren, Sir Patrick Stewart, and Sir Ian Mckellen have to slay the dragon.


----------



## Aeson

Kids say the darndest things:

My friend was shopping with her 9 year old. He sees everyone buying milk, bread, and eggs. He asks " Why is everyone buying stuff to make French toast?"

Where I live if there is a mention of snow on the news people rush the stores to buy milk, eggs, and bread. It never fails. Even in the summer if the bread aisle is low I'll ask if we're expecting snow.


----------



## Mad_Jack

You'd think people in New England would know better than that, but it's just as ridiculous up here - whenever they start talking about more than six inches of snow or hyping up whatever they're calling the latest big storm, people start buying bottled water and bread. Which is at least sensible, if panicky and overly paranoid. And then they go buy a bunch of perishable crap they won't be able to cook if they lose power.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on if they have gas or electric cooking appliances.  Also, grilling setups.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I just heard of an awesome movie pitch.
> 
> A dragon appears in modern day England. Dragons can only be killed by actual knights.
> A group of knights consisting of the likes of Dame Judi Dench, Dame Hellen Mirren, Sir Patrick Stewart, and Sir Ian Mckellen have to slay the dragon.



If I were the Queen, I would just knight a bunch of fighter pilots or something. Although yeah, I know that totally ruins the premise of the movie and means you wouldn't be able to have a movie with a bunch of old, famous people. Cause yeah, I am sure a lot of people would pay to see that movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> If I were the Queen, I would just knight a bunch of fighter pilots or something. Although yeah, I know that totally ruins the premise of the movie and means you wouldn't be able to have a movie with a bunch of old, famous people. Cause yeah, I am sure a lot of people would pay to see that movie.



Perhaps the “magic” of that dragon’s defense would be tied to the ritual of knighting.  The knight in question would have to have actually DONE something to _earn_ the knighthood as opposed to merely being knighted _in anticipation_ of worthy service.  This would be a plot point.

So, the newest RAF fighter pilots wouldn’t be able to do a damn thing on their own, but Sir Bob Geldof could organize “DragonAid”, creating a massive concert that was a bardic ritual to aid the country in its anti-dragon campaign.

(At the peak, maybe he performs a duet of “Avalon” with Brian Ferry to rouse the spirit of King Arthur & his crew.  Possibly other knightly spirits as well.)


----------



## Aeson

I really wish everyone found me as funny as I find me. In my head I'm freaking hilarious. It seems in the outside world, not so much.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Perhaps the “magic” of that dragon’s defense would be tied to the ritual of knighting.  The knight in question would have to have actually DONE something to _earn_ the knighthood as opposed to merely being knighted _in anticipation_ of worthy service.  This would be a plot point.
> 
> So, the newest RAF fighter pilots wouldn’t be able to do a damn thing on their own, but Sir Bob Geldof could organize “DragonAid”, creating a massive concert that was a bardic ritual to aid the country in its anti-dragon campaign.
> 
> (At the peak, maybe he performs a duet of “Avalon” with Brian Ferry to rouse the spirit of King Arthur & his crew.  Possibly other knightly spirits as well.)



Sure, if we're going to have magic dragons and magic knights, we might as well put restrictions on the magic. But no, I get it. There HAS to be some sort of rules. Otherwise... who would you have to knight on that nuclear submarine to allow the missiles to hurt the dragon? Kind of reminds me of the movie Suckerpunch... would could have been a great movie if the false advertising hadn't made that movie to appear to be one thing and then was actually something else. That was a decent dragon fight scene.

You know... even without special rules, there really needs to be more badass fight scenes with dragons. I'm not sure there's any movie that wouldn't be improved by a badass dragon fight scene.


----------



## Aeson

Only redeeming quality of Reign of Fire was the badass dragon fight scenes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I really wish everyone found me as funny as I find me. In my head I'm freaking hilarious. It seems in the outside world, not so much.



Honestly, I feel like everyone is like that, including well-known comedians. Yeah, we laugh at a lot of their jokes because they are generally funny, but even they have jokes that just don't work, but until they realize no one is laughing, they think the joke is hilarious in their head. So I wouldn't feel too bad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Only redeeming quality of Reign of Fire was the badass dragon fight scenes.



You know, I remember the name and I am almost positive I've seen it.... but I can't remember a single thing about that movie.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> You know, I remember the name and I am almost positive I've seen it.... but I can't remember a single thing about that movie.



Christian Bale and Mathew McConaughey fighting dragons in the modern world. The dragons could only eat the ashes of things they burned.

How about this; the release date was my birthday in 2002. I probably went to see it for my birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> I'm not sure there's any movie that wouldn't be improved by a badass dragon fight scene.



I can think of a few.*  

“The piano stays on the beach!”
_ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
“Oh crap, everybody run!”

***

“Open the pod bay door, Hal.”
“I’m afraid I can’t do that, Dave.”
_ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
“WTF?” (in unison)

***
_ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
“I’ll have what the lady on the floor is having.”

***
“Houston, we have a problem.”
_ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_



* most of them pornographic


----------



## J.Quondam

_ROOOOOOOAAAARRR!_
"I've had it with these m#&!@f&!#$n snakes on this m#&!@f&!#$n plane!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

J.Quondam said:


> _ROOOOOOOAAAARRR!_
> "I've had it with these m#&!@f&!#$n *dragons* on this m#&!@f&!#$n plane!"



FTFY.


----------



## J.Quondam

But what is a dragon if not a very big, very angry, very pungent-breathed snake?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

J.Quondam said:


> But what is a dragon if not a very big, very angry, very pungent-breathed snake?



Regardless, to fit in the plane, they’d HAVE to be smaller ones.

_ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

by sandara User Profile | DeviantArt


----------



## Mad_Jack

Y'know what'd really lower the unemployment rate in the US?

If the bleepityfrakkin' Unemployment site wasn't so damn hard to do anything with.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like this snow event was a dud for me. It's snowing, but it's mixed with rain. Everything is melting. Could still freeze. At least I don't have to go anywhere until afternoon on Monday. Now, on Friday, there's a chance for snow again. This could make work a real adventure.


----------



## Aeson

My mom stayed at my sister's place this weekend. If the power goes out and I'm iced in, I'm all alone.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can think of a few.*
> 
> “The piano stays on the beach!”
> _ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
> “Oh crap, everybody run!”
> 
> ***
> 
> “Open the pod bay door, Hal.”
> “I’m afraid I can’t do that, Dave.”
> _ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
> “WTF?” (in unison)
> 
> ***
> _ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
> “I’ll have what the lady on the floor is having.”
> 
> ***
> “Houston, we have a problem.”
> _ROOOOOOAAAARRRR!_
> 
> 
> 
> * most of them pornographic



Those all seem pretty badass situations to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My mom stayed at my sister's place this weekend. If the power goes out and I'm iced in, I'm all alone.



Hopefully you made it through the weekend fine!


----------



## Aeson

It was a nothingburger. They had more snow and ice than I did. lol


----------



## Aeson

This is serious....sorta. 

If I'm talking about a panda that is a vegan, and an assassin, is the vegan redundant? Would I say the vegan assassin panda? The vegan panda assassin? Do I need a comma? Englishing is hard. Is it any clearer in other languages? Do they have an Oslo comma, a Odessa comma, or Oxnard comma?


----------



## CleverNickName

"If you can clarify your writing with a single stroke of your pen, why wouldn't you?"
- Kathy Johnson, my 8th grade English teacher, on the subject of the Oxford comma.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> This is serious....sorta.
> 
> If I'm talking about a panda that is a vegan, and an assassin, is the vegan redundant? Would I say the vegan assassin panda? The vegan panda assassin? Do I need a comma? Englishing is hard. Is it any clearer in other languages? Do they have an Oslo comma, a Odessa comma, or Oxnard comma?



Not sure about Oslo or Oxnard, but I can confirm that  has no special commas.



_* Perhaps I should have used semicolons!_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> This is serious....sorta.
> 
> If I'm talking about a panda that is a vegan, and an assassin, is the vegan redundant? Would I say the vegan assassin panda? The vegan panda assassin? Do I need a comma? Englishing is hard. Is it any clearer in other languages? Do they have an Oslo comma, a Odessa comma, or Oxnard comma?



You need the comma, at least with that word order.  Without it, a potential reading is that the panda assassinates vegans.


----------



## Blackrat

Is this the panda that eats, shoots, and leaves?


----------



## J.Quondam

Blackrat said:


> Is this the panda that eats, shoots, and leaves?



No, I think it's the panda that eats shoots and leaves. As a vegan, this assassin kills his vegetal targets by consuming them.


----------



## CleverNickName

Maybe the panda is killing for sport?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Even the non English speakers heard of this before me. Maybe I did but don't remember.


----------



## trappedslider

played Wordle 214 3/6


----------



## J.Quondam

I got Wordle in 2/6 this morning out of pure luck, just because the answer happened to a usual second guess when a usual first guess has zero hits.


----------



## trappedslider

:O Here's What Scientists Know About the Tonga Volcano Eruption


----------



## Aeson

I read in the remembrance thread a Czech singer died of Covid after getting it intentionally. Holy hell, what is this world coming to? Were people always this stupid? Is it just more noticeable now?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I read in the remembrance thread a Czech singer died of Covid after getting it intentionally. Holy hell, what is this world coming to? Were people always this stupid? Is it just more noticeable now?



Saw that, too.

Yes, people have always been this stupid.

Yes, it is more noticeable now.


----------



## Aeson

My new personal hero.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You need the comma, at least with that word order.  Without it, a potential reading is that the panda assassinates vegans.



That sounds like the best type of panda ever.


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 215 3/6


----------



## Aeson

I went to the clinic for a checkup. The nurse took my blood pressure twice. The second time was lower. I said "it's because you have a calming effect"  she laughed and thanked me. As she left she said "My kids wouldn't say that." lol I couldn't help to think she mentioned the kids because she thought I was flirting..... I was. 

The nurse practitioner came in and we talked about everything. She brought up prostate cancer. I'm thinking uhoh here it comes. "The poke"  She said it would be a blood test. Boy, was I relieved. I may get it done next time. No prostate or colon exams for me. No, sir. I'll do the  poop in the box test and mail it to them. They can bleed me dry for any test they want. Keep your fingers and magic wands to yourself.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Wordle 215 3/6



What da heel is a wordle? Po' man's Roblox?


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 215 4/6






The solution makes my question THAT much funnier.


----------



## Blackrat

I am so not googling that. Someone explain. Wrong answers only


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of humanity’s stupidity being eternal:


----------



## Mad_Jack

Wow...  

    So, in the course of some research brought about by the discussion in the thread about the new Fraggle Rock show, I discovered that for several decades a good chunk of Ireland was communally involved in pirating British broadcast tv, lol.

See, folks in the far eastern part of Ireland could get Brit tv due to overspill from Northern Ireland and Wales, right?

Here's the thing... At the edge of that range, from the '70's all the way up til the early '90's or so when satellite tv basically took over, there was a widespread network of large homemade "deflectors" that extended the broadcast range even further. They were powered by tractor batteries that were changed out by volunteers, and nobody, not even the local municipal governments, ever really bothered to try to tear them down.


----------



## J.Quondam

trappedslider said:


> Wordle 215 3/6



What does the number "215" refer to?

Today, mine was:


----------



## Mad_Jack

215 was probably the number of today's wordle since you can click that thingie at the top to get a random one.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Speaking of humanity’s stupidity being eternal:



History is doomed to repeat itself. So reincarnation doesn't exist, people just keep doing the same stupid stuff. It only seems like a past life or deja vu.


----------



## J.Quondam

Mad_Jack said:


> 215 was probably the number of today's wordle since you can click that thingie at the top to get a random one.



Okay, yeah. I popped open the settings, and way down in the lower right corner there's a tiny "#215". So yeah, that must be the puzzle ID for the day.


----------



## Aeson

I am a fan. I'm saddened by his loss. Yet, I feel compelled to say, I hope he's cremated. We'll have a cooked Meat Loaf.

I know I'm twisted. At least I didn't post it in the remembrance thread like I start to.


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 216 4/6





Is the word the same for everyone? If I were to say the word is 



Spoiler



prick


 I'll give it away?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Wordle 216 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the word the same for everyone? If I were to say the word is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> prick
> 
> 
> I'll give it away?



yup it's the same for everyone


----------



## J.Quondam

Wordle 216 3/6


----------



## Dog Moon

And now the Hivemind has turned into the Wordlemind.

Wordle 216 4/6


----------



## CleverNickName

Me IRL


----------



## Mad_Jack

Y'know, I'd completely forgotten about the wordle thing until I came into this thread just now...


----------



## Blackrat

But what the _expletive of you choice_ is it?!


----------



## J.Quondam

Blackrat said:


> But what the _expletive of you choice_ is it?!



Wordle? It's a word-guessing game that's recently become popular.





						Wordle - A daily word game
					

Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




					www.powerlanguage.co.uk


----------



## Mad_Jack

If you start with the word "raise" you've tested out three of the five vowels and two fairly common letters - as well as potentially eliminated any plural words. If none of those are in the word, then try "touch" - the other two vowels and three more very common letters.

Edit: Just got "venue" in three - rais*e*, ch*u*t*e*, venue


----------



## Blackrat

It’s mastermind but with letters?


----------



## Blackrat

There’s only one?


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, a new one every day


----------



## Blackrat

A strange game. The only winning move is to not play.


----------



## Blackrat

Wordle 217 5/6


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 216 5/6


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> It’s mastermind but with letters?



Yeah, that was my thought. I only learned about this site around the time people started posting it here. Like within 1 day I ended up coming across Jimmy Fallon on youtube and they were doing one of the Wordle challenges during the show. I THINK the Hivemind was first, but by like 1 day.

I'm 3 for 3. Wooh! 4th row again this time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> A strange game. The only winning move is to not play.



Yeah.... and one minute later you post your result of playing.

Reminds me of this person I knew (He was SUPER smart). He apparently won his first game of chess and was like "Yeah, I'm never playing this game again." So he was able to say he never lost a game of chess.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Y'know, I'd completely forgotten about the wordle thing until I came into this thread just now...



The Game...you just lost it.


----------



## Aeson

When I got home this morning a giant box was on the front porch. My new TV arrived at 6:09 am. It had been there about 30 minutes.


----------



## Aeson

The movie Nobody is way better than it should be.

Hutch "Dad, you brought a lot of shotguns."
Dad " You brought a lot of Russians."


----------



## Blackrat

I’m liking this game so far.
Wordle 218 3/6


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah.... and one minute later you post your result of playing.
> 
> Reminds me of this person I knew (He was SUPER smart). He apparently won his first game of chess and was like "Yeah, I'm never playing this game again." So he was able to say he never lost a game of chess.



I actually did this with those poker gambling machines. The very first time I put money into one, I got it back with something like x25 winnings. I have not played a gambling machine since then and never will. I quit while still ahead.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I’m liking this game so far.
> Wordle 218 3/6



 Today took me four tries
Wordle 217 4/6


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> Today took me four tries
> Wordle 217 4/6



I’m already on the next day it seems. Must roll over with time zones.


----------



## J.Quondam

Wordle 217 3/6


----------



## J.Quondam

Wordle 218 3/6


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 218 3/6


----------



## Aeson

And of course, there's Lewdle.

Lewdle 05 3/6





Don't be a $⋕*! and play the original Wordle too! 








						Lewdle - The bad word game
					

The lewd, crude and especially rude word guessing game.




					www.lewdlegame.com


----------



## Aeson

I'm fully aware I'm a world class screwup. I have been all of my life. I almost always make the wrong choice when given one. I will always say and do the wrong thing to piss someone off. When I try to fix something I always make it worse. Knowing this I still thought I could buy an expensive TV and thought nothing would go wrong. So no surprise, while setting up my new TV it was dropped and broken. FML I can't believe I was this stupid. I hate myself so much right now.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I'm fully aware I'm a world class screwup. I have been all of my life. I almost always make the wrong choice when given one. I will always say and do the wrong thing to piss someone off. When I try to fix something I always make it worse. Knowing this I still thought I could buy an expensive TV and thought nothing would go wrong. So no surprise, while setting up my new TV it was dropped and broken. FML I can't believe I was this stupid. I hate myself so much right now.



Do you have any warranty or home insurance that will cover it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oof.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to see if I can get it serviced. According to Samsung's support site service is not available in my area. I'll try calling to see if they can provide a solution. I'm also looking into returning it to Amazon.  

I've been beating myself up over this all day. My nephew was holding it while I tried putting the legs on it. I'm unclear on what happened. I remember the corner hitting the floor. He still held the other side. I don't know what caused it to fall. It's a blank. It's weird.


----------



## trappedslider

Well that was indeed a game.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Well that was indeed a game.



You tried Lewdle.


----------



## megamania

I don't have the patience for wordle


----------



## megamania

north little for a hint ocean gave me hints but no common letters.... eeerrrrrrr


----------



## megamania

but lewdle I got on my second word.    I am so going to hell...... stupid and perverted


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 219 2/6


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oof.



Let me add: Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Wordle 219 2/6



I'm impressed. I've been doing this for five days now. First day I did it in three attempts, felt a little cocky. But then it has been four attempts since then. My first guesses have generally not been good, so my second guess has been used to narrow some letters down. Third guess is to use what I've learned from the first two and that usually helps get a decent foundation and the fourth I get it right. But yeah, no greens until the third line is rough!


----------



## J.Quondam

Wordle 219 4/6


----------



## megamania

I'm done with it


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it was fun distraction, but I don’t really see the attraction to keep going.


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it was fun distraction, but I don’t really see the attraction to keep going.



Same.  A book is still my favorite word-based distraction.


----------



## megamania

First letter is not a vowel but second in an N.  There is no word I can think of that fits that.    At least that doesn't include the 10+ letters I have exposed anyway


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> First letter is not a vowel but second in an N.  There is no word I can think of that fits that.    At least that doesn't include the 10+ letters I have exposed anyway



i know you knew this but I'm going to knock a knot down a knoll


Wordle 219 3/6


----------



## CleverNickName

trappedslider said:


> i know you knew this but I'm going to knock a knot down a knoll



Knack, knitting, knockout, sneaking snowfall snobbish pneumatic...


----------



## Aeson

Nick nack patty wack give a dog a bone?


----------



## megamania

Not looking fir a free-be.   sigh.    My life is so bad these days.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Nick nack patty wack give a dog a bone?




 Y'know, I can't hear that line without thinking about the joke...


----------



## Mad_Jack

The book thread got me thinking - what were y'all doing in 1981?
 I started 4th grade in the fall of that year.


----------



## megamania

junior high


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> The book thread got me thinking - what were y'all doing in 1981?
> I started 4th grade in the fall of that year.



I was in my *first* freshman year of HS.

To clarify: I was an army brat and actually a year underage for the school system I was in at that time, but I had already graduated 8th grade, soooooo…

But we moved in 1982, and instead of simply enrolling me in the local public HS as a sophomore, my parents had me tested at a private school.  I passed their admissions test, but their curriculum was such that I only qualified as an entering freshman.  I saw the opportunity- I volunteered to repeat 9th grade in order to improve my educational potential.  I then became the 3rd _oldest_ in my class.


----------



## Aeson

81 would be first grade. Being 6, I don't think I was up to much else. I know by 4th and 5th grade they had created in school suspension because of me. Until they had a designated room I was put in a janitor's closet with a desk.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Y'know, I can't hear that line without thinking about the joke...



An Andrew "Dice" Clay joke no doubt.

He played Lady Gaga's father in A Star Is Born. He's not a bad actor. It's a shame he hadn't had more of a career.


----------



## Blackrat

Mad_Jack said:


> The book thread got me thinking - what were y'all doing in 1981?
> I started 4th grade in the fall of that year.



I wasn’t even a twinkle in my father’s eye yet…

I was born in ’85


----------



## CleverNickName

Hm, in 1981?  I was starting first grade.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> An Andrew "Dice" Clay joke no doubt.
> 
> He played Lady Gaga's father in A Star Is Born. He's not a bad actor. It's a shame he hadn't had more of a career.




 He really backed himself into a corner career-wise because of his comedy persona - it was impossible to see him as anything else back then.

And actually, it was the joke about the frog who walks into a bank.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I wasn’t even a twinkle in my father’s eye yet…
> 
> I was born in ’85



Same


----------



## megamania

Did the math and yeah-  7th grade.  Okay year.  Had a wicked crush on Tracey Mero.  I would bicycle 5+ miles one way just to walk her to school.  Enjoyed comic books but didn't write and draw then for another few years.  First time officially drunk at the cabin with friends.  Another few years before my mental condition began.  oh and grew hair in weird spots that did stranger things.  Think that covers my hi lights for 81


----------



## Ulfgeir

In 1981. Was in school. 4-5fth grade (we switch after summer).   Not sure if it was 81 or 82 that I started practicing Judo.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> He really backed himself into a corner career-wise because of his comedy persona - it was impossible to see him as anything else back then.
> 
> And actually, it was the joke about the frog who walks into a bank.



I haven't heard that joke. 

Gimmicks can be a boon or a curse. Carrot Top and Gallagher come to mind. People seem them for their gimmicks more than anything else.


----------



## Aeson

In middle school my neice said she was bisexual and even had a girlfriend. The girlfriend didn't last long. As far as I know there hasn't been a boyfriend or girlfriend since. I'm not surprised by that. She is VERY demanding. She's a snob, and domineering. I want to tell her I hope she does like boys because a woman isn't going to put up with her . A guy will put up with it in the hopes of getting laid. 

If I told you the latest goings on at my sister's place,  you wouldn't believe me. There's a reason I'd rather stay in my car than live in that house. I can NOT live with the two of them. Add all the dogs and cats to the mix? Fuggetaboutit. It finally drove my mom away. She is a saint with the patience of Job, but she had her fill.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Same



My first thought was "There is no way to feel older than when you're talking to people to be like 'So what were you doing in x year' and the resulting answers be 'I wasn't born yet'." '83 for me!


----------



## Aeson

I think what makes me feel older is when I can start talking about my life in decades. I've been driving on my own for 3 decades. 30 frippin years.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> My first thought was "There is no way to feel older than when you're talking to people to be like 'So what were you doing in x year' and the resulting answers be 'I wasn't born yet'." '83 for me!



Last week a theater showed the second harry potter movie, on the way out I overheard one guy say to his friend that he wasn't even born when it was originally shown in the theater.


----------



## Aeson

I got my PhD in B.S. from FU.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> My first thought was "There is no way to feel older than when you're talking to people to be like 'So what were you doing in x year' and the resulting answers be 'I wasn't born yet'." '83 for me!



I still love Paul McCartney’s story about the first time he actually felt old.

He was riding a subway somewhere, and was recognized by a young fan.  She said she was a huge fan and had all of his records.

”Even The Beatles?” he asked, smiling.

Her jaw dropped open, pausing before she answered in awed tones,”You were in a band before Wings?”

*****

Also, my Property professor in law school was teaching us about the Doctrine of Ancient Documents: any document over 20 years old is (rebuttably) presumed to be legitimate.  IOW, not a forgery.

”For many of you,“ he drawled, “this is the first time something younger than you has been called ’ancient.’  This will not be the last time.”


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I haven't heard that joke.




 A frog walks into a bank, and stands in line. When he gets to the counter, the frog says to the bank teller, "Hello, Ma'am, I'd like to take out a loan for $15,000..."
The bank teller, whose name is Ms. Patricia Whack, according to the little brass plate on the counter, looks at the frog and says, quite helpfully, ""...You're a talking frog."
"Yes, Ma'am.", the frog replies, "And I'd like to take out a loan for $15,000."
"Do... Do you have an account here, sir?"
"No, Ma'am."
"I see. In that case, can you provide some sort of collateral for the loan?"
"No, Ma'am."
"So... You don't have an account here and you can't provide any collateral, but you'd still like us to loan you $15.000?"
"Yes, Ma'am. I don't have an account here or any collateral, but your manager is an old friend of my father. If you'd kindly give these to him, Ms. Whack, I'm sure he'll agree to give me a loan. "
The frog then hands her a business card with the name _Kermit Jagger _on it, and a small pink ceramic elephant.

 Still rather dubious about the situation, Ms. Whack knocks on the door of her manager's office, and says," Sir, there's a... customer outside who wants a loan for $15.000, but he doesn't have an account here or anything to put up for collateral."
"I see. And did you tell them we can't give them a loan?"
"Ah, no sir... You see, he asked me to give you this business card, and this... thing."
Upon seeing the little pink elephant the bank manager smiles and exclaims, "_Kermit's here_?? Patty, give him whatever he asks for."
"But... but, sir..."
"It's okay - his father and I go way back. Give him his money - that elephant is all the collateral he needs."
 Ms. Whack looks helplessly at the elephant, then sighs and says, "Yes, sir. But, sir... What _is _this thing?"

 The bank manager hands her a framed picture of himself and Mick Jagger both holding the small pink ceramic elephant up toward the camera with their arms around each others' shoulders , and says...

"It's a knick-knack, Patty Whack. Give the frog a loan - His old man's a Rolling Stone."


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

That joke reminds me of this. I've shared it before but I love it so much.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> Last week a theater showed the second harry potter movie, on the way out I overheard one guy say to his friend that he wasn't even born when it was originally shown in the theater.



Half my workmates are 20+ years older than me, and the other half were born after the Phantom Menace 

It’s funny to feel like a highschooler and a grizzled veteran at the same time.


----------



## Deset Gled

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I still love Paul McCartney’s story about the first time he actually felt old.
> 
> He was riding a subway somewhere, and was recognized by a young fan.  She said she was a huge fan and had all of his records.
> 
> ”Even The Beatles?” he asked, smiling.
> 
> Her jaw dropped open, pausing before she answered in awed tones,”You were in a band before Wings?”




Doubling down:

I was as student when a chemistry teacher told a variant of this story as a joke, but some of the other students didn't get it.  My lab partner was one of them.  She knew who the Beatles were because her parents used to listen to them on the radio, and she knew McCartney's name from music class (or radio, whatever).  But she had never heard of the band "Wings" before.

Tripling down:

That class was over 20 years ago.


----------



## Blackrat

You know what, I don’t think I’ve heard of the Wings either. To me McCartney is a Beatle and a solo artist.

Then again, I’m really bad at modern popular music alltogether. If it’s post 1920’s I have a hard time recognising it.


----------



## Aeson

I ordered this gift set from Amazon. It arrived today.  The blanket is so soft. The keychain in the product listing is a warhammer. The one that came is a flat d20. I'll get a picture later. Everything else is as listed. 

Dungeons and Dragons Collector Box, D&D, by Just Funky Amazon.com


----------



## megamania

Finally completed a Wordle.


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 222 4/6


----------



## Aeson

I could lose my D&D blanket to my mom. She likes how soft and thin it is. For me it's little more than a lap blanket to keep my toes warm. She could cover up entirely with it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> You know what, I don’t think I’ve heard of the Wings either. To me McCartney is a Beatle and a solo artist.
> 
> Then again, I’m really bad at modern popular music alltogether. If it’s post 1920’s I have a hard time recognising it.



I think I've only heard of Wings because of some similar joke... but I couldn't remember if Wings was before or after the Beetles. Hah. Clearly I a) not only enough and b) don't really listen to that style of music to be familiar enough with it.


----------



## megamania

Wings were after.   but Not my type of music either.  Enjoyed Live and Let Die however


----------



## trappedslider

I think a new villain origin story is about to happen Can humans regrow limbs? A lab study with frogs offers hope


----------



## Ulfgeir

Today was the first wordle I couldn't solve. 21 played. 1 failed, longest streak 15 (missed playing one day).  Have gotten the word on the 4rth row in most cases. Never on 1 or 2.


----------



## megamania

Got at #5.   This game seems to be more frustrating than rewarding however


----------



## Thunderfoot

Some people say they've had enough of silly love songs.  I look around me and I see it isn't so.  Some people wanna fill the world with silly love songs.  Well what's wrong with thatm
 I'd like to know?


----------



## megamania

I'm sure if Monty Python were still active they may have a thought or two (pro and con) of silly love songs


----------



## Thunderfoot

megamania said:


> I'm sure if Monty Python were still active they may have a thought or two (pro and con) of silly love songs



That was the Ministry of Silly Walks.  Totally different agency.  lmao.  Mine was just in response to all the Wings jokes.  I can't believe people have heard their stuff.  (Maybe not know them, sure.)  But 'Band on the Run', 'Live and Let Die', 'Silly Love Songs' and 'Wonderful Christmas Time' are AOR/Classic Rock staples.


----------



## trappedslider

love song huh?


----------



## Thunderfoot

trappedslider said:


> love song huh?



That man could write back in the day.  One year at the Grammy's he took like 6 awards.  He sang one of them.  lol  He wrote for everyone.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> love song huh?



I know one them is a muppet and the other is a person. Which one's which? 

Paul Williams did some acting too. Probably should have stuck with song writing,  but he had some funny scenes.


----------



## Aeson

The image of someone sleeping in armor was the first thing that got my attention. 












						Can Medieval Sleeping Habits Fix America’s Insomnia?
					

The history of “first sleep” and “second sleep” holds surprising lessons about preindustrial life, 21st-century anxiety, and the problem with digging for utopia in the past.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




I can't say it's helpful. I've slept biphasic for years. I cannot sleep 8 hours straight. I sleep a few then get up do stuff then go back to sleep for a few more. I still feel tired. Always tired.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I know one them is a muppet and the other is a person. Which one's which?
> 
> Paul Williams did some acting too. Probably should have stuck with song writing,  but he had some funny scenes.



He's done a lot of acting and some voice acting, he's pretty good at it too IMO.


----------



## trappedslider

Thunderfoot said:


> That man could write back in the day.  One year at the Grammy's he took like 6 awards.  He sang one of them.  lol  He wrote for everyone.



He's still writing for everyone lol


----------



## Aeson

I made more last year as a paperboy than any other job I've had.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ulfgeir said:


> Today was the first wordle I couldn't solve. 21 played. 1 failed, longest streak 15 (missed playing one day).  Have gotten the word on the 4rth row in most cases. Never on 1 or 2.



I think I got lucky. I started with the word Route, which gave me a decent advantage. Still got it on try #4 though. My statistics are 3 - 1, 4 - 7, 5 - 1... So yeah, 4 is pretty much it for me. I feel like 1 is when you either use the same word every time and eventually that word is used... or you cheat. I saw a browser extension that basically reads the script of the page and tells you what the answer is going to be. Supposedly designed for those who "don't want to lose their streak", which is pretty bogus to me.

I'm 9 for 9. Woohoo!

Today's word is not technically dirty, but there is only one thing I think of when I see this word... and that is dirty. Hah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I made more last year as a paperboy than any other job I've had.



Ya do whatcha got to do.

I'm not working at the moment, which kind of sucks... but that reminds me I have some homework I need to do this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ya do whatcha got to do.
> 
> I'm not working at the moment, which kind of sucks... but that reminds me I have some homework I need to do this weekend.



Get a paper route. 

I got my 1099 and was surprised. 2019 was the first year. I started in June. I didn't make that much. 2020 was the first full year. I had 3 routes. 2021 started with three. About mid year I took on a 4th which was only supposed to be temporary. It's the 4th route and the sub fee that goes with it that allowed me to earn much more. 
I'm grateful for it. It's allowed me to improve my situation. I'm financially stable for the first time in a long time. 
I hope no one saw my post as a brag. Since I'm a contractor I may have to pay taxes on it. Last year we did standard deductions and I didn't have to pay. No refund either.


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 223 5/6





 

This game is evil. I thought I had it, then that last one turned black.


----------



## Aeson

When I was in school CRT was a standardized test all students had to take. Now they want informants to rat on teachers for administering the test. Where were these yahoos when I was in school? I hated those tests. Can I still report my teachers? I'm not sure how many are still alive but, by gum, I'll turn em in dead or alive.

My hat of CRT knows no limits. Sound off if you hated tests too. Only tests no other CRTs allowed.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> When I was in school CRT was a standardized test all students had to take. Now they want informants to rat on teachers for administering the test. Where were these yahoos when I was in school? I hated those tests. Can I still report my teachers? I'm not sure how many are still alive but, by gum, I'll turn em in dead or alive.
> 
> My hat of CRT knows no limits. Sound off if you hated tests too. Only tests no other CRTs allowed.



hey old man, i think this is you either attempting to make a lame joke or not understanding that CRT in this case meant Critical Race Theory


----------



## Mad_Jack

Thunderfoot said:


> Some people say they've had enough of silly love songs.  I look around me and I see it isn't so.  Some people wanna fill the world with silly love songs.  Well what's wrong with thatm
> I'd like to know?




 I once came up with a plot for a new _Kingsman_ movie where the villain had discovered that, back in his trippy psychedelic days with the Beatles, Paul McCartney had accidentally written a tune that was capable of sonic mind control - he'd stumbled onto a series of sound frequencies that caused anyone who heard the music to become highly suggestible.
Although the Beatles quickly realized how dangerous the tune was, and had all evidence of it destroyed, even to the extent of having used the song to erase their own memories of it, somehow the villain (a former sound engineer/crazed fan/failed musician who now runs a major record label) learns about the song and kidnaps McCartney so he can hypnotize him and get him to recreate the song.
When the Kingsmen (along with an American character from another secret agency that I created) come to rescue him, McCartney (who has no idea he's been hypnotized and forced to recreate the song) asks why he's been kidnapped and quotes that line from the song...

McCartney: "... I just want to fill the world with silly love songs. What's wrong with that?"

American: "Well, unfortunately, it's going to destroy civilization as we know it."


----------



## megamania

grump grump.... missed todays Wordle by one letter


----------



## megamania

Been a rough day in general.  Catheter is gunking up.   Leads to gut pains.  Wife and I fighting because of the stress of it.  

On the bright side watched Critical Role's first three animated episodes today.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> hey old man, i think this is you either attempting to make a lame joke or not understanding that CRT in this case meant Critical Race Theory



It's a lame joke like CRT hysterics.


----------



## Aeson

Holy hell is it cold outside. Only thing colder is Blackrat's soul. 

29 with a wind chill of 18 or -2 and -8 for you weirdo foreigners.


----------



## CleverNickName

Game night, via Foundry and Discord.  Hive, say hello to my gaming group!

(That's me in the upper-right.)


----------



## Aeson

Your right or my right? 

A month after Christmas I get a letter from a customer with a check. They said they just found the card I gave. I got 2 last week. It's nice when those little surprises come in.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Earlier today, I participated in a fun challenge on a Swedish-rpg forum: They randomly selected 2 parts of a theme from 2 different tables with 20 entries each. Everyone got the same theme, you then had 1 hour to write a scenario based on that. We were 9 that handed in scenarios. The theme was "Light & Candy".  Now 3 hours after the challenge, I am still mentally exhausted...

My scenario was for Call of Cthulhu, and was about a woman who had made candy from the larvae of a "Colour from out of Space", and had sold this at various markets. People who had eaten it had started to become sick and lethargic. So a Doctor asked for help in tracking down what the persons had in common and finding the source...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Holy hell is it cold outside. Only thing colder is Blackrat's soul.
> 
> 29 with a wind chill of 18 or -2 and -8 for you weirdo foreigners.



-8 cold? That’s a brisk beach morning! Might throw on a long sleeve just because of the wind. That’s like a barely tolerably cooled vodka shot!


----------



## Blackrat

Mad_Jack said:


> I once came up with a plot for a new _Kingsman_ movie where the villain had discovered that, back in his trippy psychedelic days with the Beatles, Paul McCartney had accidentally written a tune that was capable of sonic mind control - he'd stumbled onto a series of sound frequencies that caused anyone who heard the music to become highly suggestible.
> Although the Beatles quickly realized how dangerous the tune was, and had all evidence of it destroyed, even to the extent of having used the song to erase their own memories of it, somehow the villain (a former sound engineer/crazed fan/failed musician who now runs a major record label) learns about the song and kidnaps McCartney so he can hypnotize him and get him to recreate the song.
> When the Kingsmen (along with an American character from another secret agency that I created) come to rescue him, McCartney (who has no idea he's been hypnotized and forced to recreate the song) asks why he's been kidnapped and quotes that line from the song...
> 
> McCartney: "... I just want to fill the world with silly love songs. What's wrong with that?"
> 
> American: "Well, unfortunately, it's going to destroy civilization as we know it."



Is the idea behind the Kingsman franchise something akin to Extraordinary Gentlemen? I’ve kinda managed to dodge the movies completely, and just thought it’s something like slightly serious Austin Powers or something…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d put it somewhere on the more _James Bond_ side of the spy spectrum for its seriousness, but where the over-the-top plots have more in common with _Austin Powers _or _Get Smart! _for kookiness.  So maybe a hint of _The Prisoner_ in serious + surreality?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> -8 cold? That’s a brisk beach morning! Might throw on a long sleeve just because of the wind. That’s like a barely tolerably cooled vodka shot!



Yeah, that's ALMOST cold enough for me to finally wear my winter jacket this year. There was one day it was like -13 and I was like "You know, if I still took the bus... I would definitely be wearing my winter jacket today... yay, car!"


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> Is the idea behind the Kingsman franchise something akin to Extraordinary Gentlemen? I’ve kinda managed to dodge the movies completely, and just thought it’s something like slightly serious Austin Powers or something…




 It's more sort of a James Bond movie written by Austin Powers writers. The series has enough semi-serious character development moments to get you invested in the characters, but it's primarily an action spy comedy. The director and writer explicitly set out to make a "fun spy movie" in the Bond tradition.
Kingsman is a secret British intelligence service whose front is a tailor shop - they all dress and act like John Steed from the old Avengers tv show. The first movie is about a young "chav" (British urban "white trash" stereotype wearing track suits and gold chains) who discovers his father was a member of the Kingsman organization and gets recruited by his father's former partner. He gets trained and taught to be a proper gentleman, then gets thrown into action immediately.
The villain of the first film is Samuel L. Jackson, playing a tech mogul with a pronounced lisp. His hench-woman is an amputee who has the athletic-type artificial legs below the knees, but with retractable sword blades in them.
In the second film, Julianne Moore plays a businesswoman who decides to run a drug empire because she couldn't get any respect in the regular business world, who lives in a secret jungle lair built to resemble a 1950's-era suburban American town.

 They're definitely worth watching at some point.


----------



## Aeson

Not trying to be political. Has anyone read Maus? Is it any good? Nazi cats is an interesting concept.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Read it a long time ago - it's considered one of the best graphic novels ever written, the only one to ever win a Pulitzer.

 Just so you know, it is some _heavy_ <bleep>ing stuff...

But it's one of those things that should be read by everyone at some point.


----------



## megamania

Does anyone here remember Iron DM.  You were given strange images and you had to write a fantasy story linking.  I made it to the quarter finals.


----------



## megamania

The first Kings men is awesome.  Samual Jackson with a lisp is worth it alone.

Third one was okay.  Its an origin story


----------



## megamania

Maus Cats and Mice retelling aspects of the sore spot in world history.  Done in B/W.    Major award winner.  Heavy on mind and soul.


----------



## megamania

Wasn't getting anywhere today on Wordle then suddenly-   row five

real love / hate thing going with this game


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Read it a long time ago - it's considered one of the best graphic novels ever written, the only one to ever win a Pulitzer.
> 
> Just so you know, it is some _heavy_ <bleep>ing stuff...
> 
> But it's one of those things that should be read by everyone at some point.



That's a ringing endorsement. I'm gonna have to check it out. I think I had heard of it in the past. The images look familiar. Unfortunately it's been in the news for stupidity stupid reasons. Fortunately that it's been in the news brought it back into my awareness. Maybe more people will read it now.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Does anyone here remember Iron DM.  You were given strange images and you had to write a fantasy story linking.  I made it to the quarter finals.



I don't remember it. Sound cool though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That's a ringing endorsement. I'm gonna have to check it out. I think I had heard of it in the past. The images look familiar. Unfortunately it's been in the news for stupidity stupid reasons. Fortunately that it's been in the news brought it back into my awareness. Maybe more people will read it now.



Alas, its rarely the ones who NEED to.


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 224 5/6





 
Tell me, that's not frustrating.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> That's a ringing endorsement. I'm gonna have to check it out. I think I had heard of it in the past. The images look familiar. Unfortunately it's been in the news for stupidity stupid reasons. Fortunately that it's been in the news brought it back into my awareness. Maybe more people will read it now.



I had to look up why it's in the news. And then I promptly wished I could unlook it up. 
Sometimes I just can't believe that I actually live in this timeline.


----------



## Aeson

The Auschwitz Memorial has a twitter. I don't want to link it here, but wanted to share in case any were interested. A recent tweet about recent comments is pretty spot on.


----------



## Aeson

Can I ask parents; would you allow your 12-14 year old to read it? I would suspect if I had kids they would have seen worse by that age. Would it be a topic you feel the need to discuss with them? If I were aware of my kid reading it, I think I would make myself available if they had questions. 

I remember when I was a kid my dad watched Alfred Hitchcock Presents. I watched with him and it gave me nightmares. My mom wouldn't let me watch it anymore. I think I would see how it impacts them then react accordingly. That's me as a nonparent. If I were a parent, maybe I would think differently?


----------



## megamania

If you googled Maus under images I'm certain there will full pages to see


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Wordle 224 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, that's not frustrating.




Here's mine:
Wordle 224 4/6






I looked at line 2. I was like "I can think of 2 options for this." Of course I guess the wrong one. Funny thing is... I can't even guess what you would have picked for lines 1-3. I feel like your line 4 and 5 was my line 3 and 4.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Read it a long time ago - it's considered one of the best graphic novels ever written, the only one to ever win a Pulitzer.
> 
> Just so you know, it is some _heavy_ <bleep>ing stuff...
> 
> But it's one of those things that should be read by everyone at some point.



Huh, I've seen it but sorta dismissed it. Guessed I was like "That's too weird and I'm not into graphic novels/comics enough to give it a chance". Ironically though, it being banned has given it enough attention that now I'm considering checking it out. Hah.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> Ironically though, it being banned has given it enough attention that now I'm considering checking it out. Hah.




 As far as I'm concerned, a book being in any way censored is sufficient justification to go see what the fuss is all about.

If for no other reason than to see just how idiotic and ridiculous the reason for censoring it was.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Can I ask parents; would you allow your 12-14 year old to read it? I would suspect if I had kids they would have seen worse by that age. Would it be a topic you feel the need to discuss with them? If I were aware of my kid reading it, I think I would make myself available if they had questions.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid my dad watched Alfred Hitchcock Presents. I watched with him and it gave me nightmares. My mom wouldn't let me watch it anymore. I think I would see how it impacts them then react accordingly. That's me as a nonparent. If I were a parent, maybe I would think differently?



Not a parent.  But I say it depends on the kid.


----------



## megamania

an art sample from Maus.  Clean enough to post but gives you idea of art and mood


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not a parent.  But I say it depends on the kid.



Like my nightmare thing. Some kids might be able to handle it. A 7 or 8 year old, like me, shouldn't have watched a horror show but, at 12 or 14 I could have, and did handle it better.


----------



## Aeson

A all women Royal Rumble match. Sasha Banks with her Sailor Moon style costume. Drool.


----------



## megamania

Rey Mysterio used to do a lot of super hero themes.  Flash and Capt America was worn during Wrestlemania.  New Day have been doing Video Games lately


----------



## megamania

Completed today's Wordle at 4 attempts


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Rey Mysterio used to do a lot of super hero themes.  Flash and Capt America was worn during Wrestlemania.  New Day have been doing Video Games lately



None of them looks as good as she does.  oh and those red boots. I'm not a feet or boot guy, but damn. 
They had Mighty Molly and Nikki A.S.H. both superhero themed. Mighty Molly as with many of the older returning wrestlers was eliminated quickly. Seems they were there just to get enough for 30. Lita being the lone exception she lasted a while.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Completed today's Wordle at 4 attempts



Better than me. I did mine in five. Except I failed on line four. I had three green by line three. On attempt number four I mixed up one of the letters so I only had two green and was like "Wait a second... why did I even try this word? Foolish me!"


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> A all women Royal Rumble match. Sasha Banks with her Sailor Moon style costume. Drool.
> View attachment 150951



I stopped watching wrestling a LONG time ago. Despite that, I recognize Sasha Banks. She's literally the only one that I know. Apparently her hotness and style transcends wrestling.

Although back in the day, I did like Lita. Her face wasn't particularly attractive, but she had some cool maneuvers. Was fun watching her wrestle.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> None of them looks as good as she does.  oh and those red boots. I'm not a feet or boot guy, but damn.
> They had Mighty Molly and Nikki A.S.H. both superhero themed. Mighty Molly as with many of the older returning wrestlers was eliminated quickly. Seems they were there just to get enough for 30. Lita being the lone exception she lasted a while.



Ah Lita....she was my adult crush........


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I stopped watching wrestling a LONG time ago. Despite that, I recognize Sasha Banks. She's literally the only one that I know. Apparently her hotness and style transcends wrestling.
> 
> Although back in the day, I did like Lita. Her face wasn't particularly attractive, but she had some cool maneuvers. Was fun watching her wrestle.



I watch it primarily for the women.  I blame AJ Lee. It was rumored she might return for Royal Rumble. I was devastated. Since this was one of the pay per views, which are free on Peacock, I watched the whole 4 hours. I like the Royal Rumble matches. I remember one from many years ago so many men in the ring, they broke it. I don't watch on a regular basis anymore. Peacock has a lot of the back catalog, even WCW. 

I know the winners are chosen ahead of time. A lot of the match is choreographed. They work together. That also minimizes injury. I'm ok with it. I roll my eyes at the cheese. The athleticism is amazing sometimes. I don't get into too deep. But no one puts on a better show than professional wrestling.


----------



## Aeson

In case you didn't notice, Sasha Banks was in The Mandalorian for 2 episodes. I think she said she won't be returning. I hope she does.


----------



## megamania

Sasha had a major falling out with WWE but needed to finish her contract.  I used to enjoy wrestling but the corporate side of it has taken over and it hurts.  WWE has fired over 50 people in the past 6 months.  Let them go then bring in new people (aka cheaper).


----------



## megamania

Resident Alien came back this week.  Still good.

Vox Machina animated started and it was very good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> In case you didn't notice, Sasha Banks was in The Mandalorian for 2 episodes. I think she said she won't be returning. I hope she does.



Oh yeah, think I knew that at the time. Had totally forgotten about it though. I think she did okay, from what I can remember. There was a Bo Katan tv show coming or something, right? That would be a good time for her to come back if she wanted to.


----------



## megamania

Looking at the list of newly banned books I have read 5 and wanted to read another.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Oh yeah, think I knew that at the time. Had totally forgotten about it though. I think she did okay, from what I can remember. There was a Bo Katan tv show coming or something, right? That would be a good time for her to come back if she wanted to.



I'm unclear on the possible show. Ming-na congratulated Katee on Twitter. The speculation was that it was for a show. Thing is, Katee had very recently given birth. The congratulations was more likely for that.


----------



## Aeson

"I know he's the hero of Star Wars, but who is this Kirk guy anyway?"


I watched this on Hulu tonight. It's a real cute movie. Dakota Fanning and Patton Oswalt speaking Klingon to each other was the best. I suspect Patton didn't need much help. lol


----------



## Aeson

Got it in 3. 

Wordle 226 3/6


----------



## Aeson

Michigan school not providing litter box for students identifying as cats
					

An online article shared on Facebook claims a school in the US state of Michigan placed a litter box in a bathroom for use by students who identify as cats. But the superintendent of the school district rejected the claim, which came from a parent who alleged she heard about the incident but...




					news.yahoo.com
				




If I lived there and had kids, I'd send them to school with some kitty litter and scooper. Schools are so strapped for cash I'm sure they'd appreciate the help. 

Can we stop the world? I would really like to get off now.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Got it in 3.
> 
> Wordle 226 3/6




Ditto


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 226 4/6






Took me four...-_-


----------



## megamania

With what it was.....  luck on picking which letter to begin with


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm unclear on the possible show. Ming-na congratulated Katee on Twitter. The speculation was that it was for a show. Thing is, Katee had very recently given birth. The congratulations was more likely for that.



Ah. I hadn't really been keeping up too closely on upcoming shows beyond the whole issues with the one actress who said some stuff people didn't like so her show got cancelled. And that was a while ago. Although I'm sure Bo Katan will be back at some point. The Mandalorian still has something she wants...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> With what it was.....  luck on picking which letter to begin with



Wordle 226 X/6








Yep.... I chose poorly 5 times. So there goes my streak.


----------



## megamania

Well-  that kinda sucks.


----------



## Aeson

My youngest niece turns 18 tomorrow. No more kiddos. They're all growed up.  I still call them all Kid, even the one pushing 40, cuz that's my thing.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

Moderna is testing a HIV vaccine. I really don't want to be one of those test subjects. Especially,  if I get the placebo. But they probably want people that actually have a chance to have sex with another person.  lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> View attachment 151053



You know how some despicable people abandon their pets in the countryside?  

Welp.


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 227 3/6


----------



## Aeson

I'm feeling kinda broken right now. My friend from work told me she's moving to Florida in June.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone ever asks, what's wrong with this world. Point to this. This is what's wrong on many levels.


----------



## CleverNickName

"Surely not my darling angel!  He would never hurt a fly, so _*I'll see you in court you monster!*"_


----------



## megamania

ugh... slept from 11:45 pm to 3:15 pm....solid.


----------



## megamania

??????  I have 4 of 5 letters but the middle letter is not a vowel.   How can this be?


----------



## megamania

heeee  forgot a vowel    (i'm an idiot)


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 227 3/6


----------



## megamania

Got it.  Starting to get a feel for the game now


----------



## megamania

Ugh.   The unemployment situation here in the US is annoying me.


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 228 4/6


----------



## megamania

THUR 3
Got it in three


----------



## Aeson

This one's for you, Danny. You can borrow it, I sure did.

I changed all my passwords to Kenny, so I can have Kenny Logins.


----------



## Aeson

What's the deal with this spam bot liking posts?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What's the deal with this spam bot liking posts?



...and its name is Ultron


----------



## Blackrat

Y’all know xkcd, I don’t need to mention credits right?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ...and its name is Ultron



Actually, it was kenziemorganxx. Not a porn star, much to my disappointment.


----------



## Aeson

Rain, rain, go away. I'll need my floaties and my water wings to get to my car.


----------



## megamania

Vermont weather decade or so ago


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our dog didn’t want to go “walkies” in the back yard after dinner because of the storm starting to cause a little precipitation.

This led me to having to kit up at 1AM, get her leash, and taker her out the FRONT door to “take care of business.”

THIS she was 100% hyped for.  She was having a grand time as we walked up the street, just like a normal walk, even as I was struggling with the sleet-caused treacherous footing.  Fortunately, she didn’t take long, and we were back home in under 20 minutes.


----------



## J.Quondam

One of my folks' dogs - a big, two year old boxer mutt - didn't really care much about the light snow underfoot.  But when he stuck his snout in a pile of snow collected on top of a log?
OH YEAH!! It was like a happy light bulb lit up over his head when he discovered... SNOWCONES!!


----------



## megamania

I can hear the sleet out there.  I hope the wife doesn't try to go to work.


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 230 4/6


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn near slid under my SUV due to a patch ice near the door.

I wouldn’t have been out but for my cousin getting locked out of his car at the grocery.  It took so long for AAA to get to us that I didn’t have time to cook dinner for the family.  So I stopped by Popeye’s, and almost had my accident putting the food in on the passenger side.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Ice and snow have abated.  Roads are clear amd temps dropping to genital killing lows.  Time to stay in and watch other people in the cold. (Winter Olympics)  Go team USA.


----------



## megamania

No power for over 24hrs.  Woke to 38 degrees-  IN the house


----------



## Blackrat

We had 10” snow last weekend. We’re due another 15” this weekend. I’m dreading the showeling I need to do on monday morning…


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn near slid under my SUV due to a patch ice near the door.
> 
> I wouldn’t have been out but for my cousin getting locked out of his car at the grocery.  It took so long for AAA to get to us that I didn’t have time to cook dinner for the family.  So I stopped by Popeye’s, and almost had my accident putting the food in on the passenger side.



For God sake, Man. Was the chicken okay? 

I hope you're okay. Please be careful.


----------



## J.Quondam

megamania said:


> No power for over 24hrs.  Woke to 38 degrees-  IN the house



Ugh, that's rough. Stay warm, stay safe!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> No power for over 24hrs.  Woke to 38 degrees-  IN the house



I hope the power comes back.


----------



## Aeson

I think I figured out why women like musicians. If they can do this with their fingers, imagine what else they can do.


----------



## megamania

I am back


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I am back



Yay


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> For God sake, Man. Was the chicken okay?
> 
> I hope you're okay. Please be careful.



Mission completed successfully!

Once, when I was a kid and living in Denver, there was a blizzard rolling in so they decided to close school early.  Mom came to pick me up and 2 of my friends who lived in the same neighborhood.  After getting them into the back seat, I started to get into the front passenger seat.  I grabbed the door handle…and slid right under the car like a mechanic.  Mom couldn’t figure out where I was, but my friends had seen what happened and were laughing their asses off.

(Eventually, my friends pulled me out from under.)

With this experience STILL in my mind decades later, I had one hand on the BACK door handle while I held dinner with the other and worked the front door.


----------



## Aeson

If the Miles app is right, I drove 583 miles for my job this week.


----------



## megamania

Glad your mom didn't drive forward


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> If the Miles app is right, I drove 583 miles for my job this week.



I hope you get milage pay


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I hope you get milage pay



I get a route allowance, which is based on the miles the route covers. Bigger routes with more papers pays more. I also get paid per paper delivered.


----------



## Aeson

I make the claim that Danny is a mob lawyer,  and he has yet to refute my statement. Itso facto, he's a mob lawyer.


----------



## Aeson

New catchphrase 
"You can't do damage without DA MAGE!!!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I make the claim that Danny is a mob lawyer,  and he has yet to refute my statement. Itso facto, he's a mob lawyer.



You’ll be sleepin’ wit da sahuagin, talkin’ like dat.





Allegedly.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I think I figured out why women like musicians. If they can do this with their fingers, imagine what else they can do.



Let me just say as a drummer my best p/u line is:

"I have limb independence, great rhythm, stamina and by the way I sing lead from behind the kit so my mouth works independent of the rest of me."

It's surprisingly effective.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You’ll be sleepin’ wit da sahuagin, talkin’ like dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allegedly.



Persecution exhibit A, his own words. He even talks like a mob lawyer. 

Just this morning,  I woke to find the head of my prized hippogriff in my bed. I'm not sayin Mr. Alcatraz is responsible,  I'm just sayin.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Persecution exhibit A, his own words. He even talks like a mob lawyer.
> 
> Just this morning,  I woke to find the head of my prized hippogriff in my bed. I'm not sayin Mr. Alcatraz is responsible,  I'm just sayin.



You want I should grease this orc bait, Mr Catraz.  ( You know Al Catraz   - lmao)


----------



## Aeson

Law & Order set in Waterdeep!


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> You want I should grease this orc bait, Mr Catraz.  ( You know Al Catraz   - lmao)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thunderfoot said:


> You want I should grease this orc bait, Mr Catraz.  ( You know Al Catraz   - lmao)



“Leave the crossbow. Take the lembas.”​


----------



## trappedslider

you know the lack of actual shows form the major networks (CBS, NBC, etc) have given me actual time to catch up on streaming stuff. I've finished Wyonna Earp ( good and i'd recommend it, netflix has all of it) and now I'm catching up on picard.

There's only one new show that's on network tv that I'm watching,but it's done with it's first season La Brea on NBC,and then it has new episodes NCIS. I'm also excited for the return of Law and Order later this month.

Also:

Wordle 232 4/6


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “Leave the crossbow. Take the lembas.”​



I have resistance to piercing weapons. He'd have better luck throwing the lembas.


----------



## Aeson

Video was removed.


----------



## megamania

uuugh    lost power again and the water pipes froze as such.

gonna move south at this rate


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> uuugh    lost power again and the water pipes froze as such.
> 
> gonna move south at this rate



You're always welcome.


----------



## Aeson

Did they miss anything?


----------



## Aeson

I'm afraid it might have got me. I have cough and a low grade fever.  No other symptoms yet.


----------



## Aeson

I think I just have a cold. I've transitioned to the body aches portion of the show. Feeling a bit weak. The coughing isn't as bad as last night. Fever got up to 100.9 but it kept fluctuating.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I think I just have a cold. I've transitioned to the body aches portion of the show. Feeling a bit weak. The coughing isn't as bad as last night. Fever got up to 100.9 but it kept fluctuating.



Stay well. That's the problem with this time of year,  it's hard to tell what's what sometimes.  
Whatever I had last week is mostly gone, except for a little head congestion. Didn't feel like a cold or flu, kind of in-between. I didn't have any covid tests to find out for sure, but I'm basically better so not worried either way. My folks on the other hand....


----------



## Thunderfoot

J.Quondam said:


> Stay well. That's the problem with this time of year,  it's hard to tell what's what sometimes.
> Whatever I had last week is mostly gone, except for a little head congestion. Didn't feel like a cold or flu, kind of in-between. I didn't have any covid tests to find out for sure, but I'm basically better so not worried either way. My folks on the other hand....



I concur, we had an intestinal flu hit just as Omicron got here.  I had the former, was worried for a couple days though.


----------



## Aeson

When I move it feels like I'm in mud or walking upstream up to my neck. I don't have a choice, I have start getting ready for work soon. Ibuprofen, here I come.


----------



## Blackrat

Can I nitpick something Danny? I kinda feel we’re buddies enough that I can. I’ve been keeping an eye on these other threads because as you might know, I have a history in theology, and they infringe on my interests. Anyways, I don’t really want to poke my opinions in them, but I noticed something etymologically funny in your post. The word Antediluvian literally means ”before the biblical flood”. So you saying Antediluvian Flood, indicates A Flood before The Flood  As I said, nitpicking, but I really found that funny.







Dannyalcatraz said:


> So, pointing out that flood narratives are common to a number of faith traditions is cool.  Mentioning that there’s no scientific evidence to support any of them is OK.  If someone posts a link that purports to show evidence of an antediluvian flood, you’re on safe ground if you can refute it without getting personal or otherwise uncivil.




On another note, man, if I could meet you face to face I’d love to have some actual theological discussions with you. I don’t know many Catholics who have actually studied religion and that is one of the few forms of christianity that I don’t really know enough of. But, that’s not here.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know the context. Is it possible that is what he meant? A flood before the flood would disprove that was the one and only.


----------



## Aeson

Yay! My mom found an at home Covid test. The gummit tests were ordered. I could be recovering before they get here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Can I nitpick something Danny? I kinda feel we’re buddies enough that I can. I’ve been keeping an eye on these other threads because as you might know, I have a history in theology, and they infringe on my interests. Anyways, I don’t really want to poke my opinions in them, but I noticed something etymologically funny in your post. The word Antediluvian literally means ”before the biblical flood”. So you saying Antediluvian Flood, indicates A Flood before The Flood  As I said, nitpicking, but I really found that funny.
> 
> On another note, man, if I could meet you face to face I’d love to have some actual theological discussions with you. I don’t know many Catholics who have actually studied religion and that is one of the few forms of christianity that I don’t really know enough of. But, that’s not here.



Good nitpick!

My grandfather left the seminary to marry my grandmother.  One of my Great Aunts was a nun.  My dad was (briefly) an altar boy, and both of my parents attended private Catholic schools for significant portions of their K-12 education.  And I went to a private Catholic HS taught by Cistercian monks (the oldest order of the church) and Dominicansk and followed that by almost getting a minor in religion.

As the 30k+ different Christian denominations go. we’re in an odd spot.  Demographically, we’re so numerous & diverse in the USA that we reflect the spectrum of American political viewpoints.  But compared to most of the others, we’re a big ol’ herd of cats.

Want to know more?  PM me.  If nothing else, maybe I can point you at some good reference material.


----------



## Aeson

50 ‘Finland Memes’ That Might Inspire You To Live In The Happiest Country In The World
					

Welcome to Finland, the happiest country in the world.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## megamania

I'm in the doghouse with the wife


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Want to know more?  PM me.  If nothing else, maybe I can point you at some good reference material.



Oh, I’ve enough book knowledge on the subject and messaging online is too impersonal for ecumenical discussions. That’s a subject to go over a glass of whisky in a gloomy study. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> I'm in the doghouse with the wife



how does the dog feel about y’all crowding his personal space?


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 234 3/6


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> how does the dog feel about y’all crowding his personal space?



Dog is inside and on bed


----------



## megamania

Failed wordle this time.  Kept guessing a letter off.


----------



## megamania

Wife got even with me (or I was skipped in escalation of hostilities).  Mixed box of heavy goodies and loose Heroclix.  Box was in car so the figures were cold and she slammed them on floor.  4/11 are broken


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

Covid test is positive. I made it this far. I didn't think it would get me. I got got.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Aeson take care of yourself. If you have trouble breathing get help immediately.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Covid test is positive. I made it this far. I didn't think it would get me. I got got.



Tag.  You're it.


careful who may tag (give it to)


----------



## megamania

At first I was thinking how lucky I am to not have gotten it this whole time.  Then I realized- I'm a hermit.  I live in and very rarely leave this 13x10 room.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Covid test is positive. I made it this far. I didn't think it would get me. I got got.



At this point I’m convinced there is no longer possibility of avoiding it. It’s a matter of when. Hopefully I manage to get the third shot before then to lessen the impact.


----------



## Aeson

I'm lucky so far, the worst has been the fever. It got to 102.9 at one point Monday. I had some shortness of breath that day also. I still feel awful, but hopefully the worst was Monday.


----------



## Aeson

The test works similarly to an older pregnancy test. Pink line, you're pregnant. No pink line, not pregnant. I'm either positive for Covid, or I'm pregnant.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, my workplace handed similar tests to the workers, so if people feel sick they can do the first test at home. I thought exactly the same when I read the instructions


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> The test works similarly to an older pregnancy test. Pink line, you're pregnant. No pink line, not pregnant. I'm either positive for Covid, or I'm pregnant.




Well, guess if you were pregnant it would probably be even more complicated....    Hope you only got a mild case of covid, and have a quick recovery.


----------



## Aeson

My mom has tested negative so far. I'm grateful for that.


----------



## megamania

....and if its purple..... pregnant with covid?


----------



## megamania

Just finished watching Amazon's  Reacher.    Not the worst.


----------



## megamania

....and finished wordle.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Just finished watching Amazon's  Reacher.    Not the worst.



I thought it was decent. I saw someone say "It was good until the last episode" and I was like "Yeah, that's exactly how I felt". It's like everything seemed decent and fairly grounded and then the last episode just felt weird. That whole gunfight in the warehouse thing... so many problems with it. It's like the regular guy for the series was sick so they brought in a replacement who didn't know quite what was going on and sorta just made things up as he went along. Or something. But I heard it was renewed for a second season, so it must have done well enough.


----------



## Aeson

My sister has Covid for the SECOND time. Her first time was exactly a month ago. So much for natural immunity.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> My sister has Covid for the SECOND time. Her first time was exactly a month ago. So much for natural immunity.



Ouch.  But since summer '21 I have felt this was going to like the Flu.  Mutate and we get shots based on the suspected (guessed) stain.   But unlike the flu-  its much deadlier.


----------



## Aeson

It will be that way one day. There could be a combo shot like the MMR, that covers COVID-19 and flu. My symptoms were so mild I couldn't tell if I had a cold, or the flu, or covid. I got the flu shot but it's not 100%. There's always a chance I could get it. Some good medical research and innovation are coming from this.


----------



## Aeson

I'm finally getting around to returning the broken TV. I said it was broken in my return request. I didn't give any details. I hope I get some warning on when to expect UPS to pick it up.


----------



## J.Quondam

Hmm, looks like wordle officially moved over to NYT. It doesn't load for me anymore for some reason, conflicts with one of my blockers or something. I didn't even get to snapshot my stats.

_* le sigh *_

Welp, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 237 5/6









J.Quondam said:


> Hmm, looks like wordle officially moved over to NYT. It doesn't load for me anymore for some reason, conflicts with one of my blockers or something. I didn't even get to snapshot my stats.
> 
> _* le sigh *_
> 
> Welp, it was nice while it lasted.



I haven't had any issues with it at all, even with the three different blockers I use.


----------



## Aeson

It's still there. It's just an ID10T error. Try turning it off and back on again.


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 237 4/6


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Wordle 237 4/6



better than me,keep it up


----------



## megamania

Wordle came up as if I had never been there before.  Eh.


----------



## Aeson

It probably takes you to the New York Times website now.
I've been able to get to original.





						Wordle - A daily word game
					

Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




					www.powerlanguage.co.uk
				




Now NYT








						Wordle - A daily word game
					

Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Wordle 237 1/6

 

Beat that!!


----------



## Aeson

You can download it also.









						How to Download Wordle and Play Offline for the Next 5 Years
					

It's possible to download Wordle.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## J.Quondam

Hmmm, I can get to Wordle on my phone, but it just doesn't load from the new nyt address on my desktop. Oh well, not _quite_ interested enough to diagnose it at the moment. 
Today _was_ pretty tough, though: Wordle #237 in 5/6.


----------



## megamania

At half way and I have one known location letter and one letter and its got me stumped


----------



## Aeson

I'm in hiding from the gazpacho police.


----------



## megamania

Okay--- its well known I am computer illiterate but......   how do you get the yellow/green squares?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm in hiding from the gazpacho police.



I was waiting foe a reference of this to appear here


----------



## Aeson

No one else is brave enough. I will always shine a light on stupidity.


----------



## Blackrat

Never tried it, but since it’s technically nothing more than a cold tomato soup, I might like it. Maybe one day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve never seen it on a menu, otherwise I’d probably have tried it by now.


----------



## Aeson

It's on the "secret" menu. Your kids will have to share a mask at the restaurant.


----------



## Aeson

It's a Spanish dish, or so I'm told. I don't think I've seen a Spanish restaurant. Mexican, Cuban, Puerto Rican, Peruvian, Brazilian, but no Spanish.


----------



## megamania

I'm referencing the politician that used a different word for this one


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I'm referencing the politician that used a different word for this one



She meant Gestapo but said gazpacho police instead. It's scary that people support her still. Her district has been expanded, so even more dummies can support her now.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> She meant Gestapo but said gazpacho police instead. It's scary that people support her still. Her district has been expanded, so even more dummies can support her now.



Ah, hadn’t heard of this. Something recent? That’s pretty funny


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah, hadn’t heard of this. Something recent? That’s pretty funny



Pretty recently. She was weirdly out of breath as she said it. She's a crossfit nutter. She shouldn't have been out of breath. 

I think the gazpacho police used a jewish space laser to give her Covid.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> View attachment 151751



Yay! You got it.


----------



## Aeson

The Protocols of the Elders of Zion - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Anyone hear of The Protocols of the Elders of Zion? Blackrat, you can put your hand down. 
It's believed to be the root of modern antisemitism. Henry Ford was a big fan. 
I don't know if the book itself is fascinating, but the history behind it is.


----------



## J.Quondam

megamania said:


> Okay--- its well known I am computer illiterate but......   how do you get the yellow/green squares?



I just copy-paste them from another post. That's easier than hunting them down in the emoji list or wherever they're buried.


----------



## J.Quondam

Fixed wordle. It was my cookies. Derp.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> It's still there. It's just an ID10T error. Try turning it off and back on again.



1D10T.  I sssooooooo miss this.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Yay! You got it.



No.   I made this from a paint program


----------



## megamania

J.Quondam said:


> Fixed wordle. It was my cookies. Derp.



COOKIES!  Nom Nom Nom


----------



## J.Quondam




----------



## trappedslider

While setting up a new computer I referred to it as "babygirl" is this what happens with gear heads and cars or bikes? Lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> She meant Gestapo but said gazpacho police instead. It's scary that people support her still. Her district has been expanded, so even more dummies can support her now.



The  Internet wits have already gotten a good grip on this, saying the Gazpacho will impose Sangria Law and throw people in the Goulash.


----------



## Aeson

I think it was one of her henchmen that made a goulash comment also.


----------



## Aeson

Last night I got some food from Arby's, I couldn't taste much of it. The sandwich I could taste, but barely. I couldn't taste the fries or soda. 
I don't want the last meal I could fully taste be Taco Bell.


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Covid still?


----------



## megamania

Thinking its time for some TORG again


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Covid still?



Nearly a week on and it still lingers. I'm not sure how long it'll last. I am feeling better though.


----------



## Aeson

Mega when the statistic box shows up there's a green share button. It gives you a way to share.

Wordle 239 4/6


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 239 4/6


----------



## Aeson

The Ice Pirates was a horrendous movie, but I still enjoy it. John Matuszak, Ron Perlman, and the robots were the best parts.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> Mega when the statistic box shows up there's a green share button. It gives you a way to share.



Holy mackerel, that's WAY easier than how I was doing it!    

Wordle 239 4/6


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The Ice Pirates was a horrendous movie, but I still enjoy it. John Matuszak, Ron Perlman, and the robots were the best parts.




 I own the original VHS release. (Space herpes has been a running joke between me and my brother for decades.)

And how's this for oldschool geek cred?

 I first saw the movie _*at a drive-in*_ when it came out...


----------



## Aeson

I remember Star Trek II or III at the drive in. I can't remember which, perhaps both. I think it was III because the Enterprise was destroyed. We would stay for the second feature but I rarely stayed awake for it. One time it was the movie Uncommon Valor. I still haven't seen the whole film. I want to.


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Rough Wordle this time.     As for posting it goes to clipboard which for some reason is not working


----------



## Aeson

Cecil is a cohost on couple of podcasts I listen to. Citation Needed and Cognitive Dissonance. I recommend them to anyone left leaning and a fan of dick jokes.

In case you don't make it to the end, he makes a comment about people mispronouncing gazpacho. It's not pronounced Gestapo.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## megamania

No Wordle today.  Its a word I know by but never use.   Sighhhhhh........


----------



## Aeson

I'm highly cynical of that statement.


----------



## megamania

YUK YUK


----------



## megamania

Okay.  Back on track......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The last movie I remember paying to see at a drive in was _Total Recall _while I was on vacation in Michigan and Illinois.

After that, though, a drive in near me started showing some pretty racy R-rated sex romps, and the screen was visible from across the highway…

Eventually, they got in trouble with the city for that, and reverted to low-budget Sci Fi and fantasy films.


----------



## Aeson

A Lich is also known as a abracadaver.

Not my best work. I heard abracadaver, and had to get it out in the wider world.


----------



## megamania

Got it in four


----------



## Aeson

I killed the transmission in my car tonight. Two years ago the engine blew and now the transmission. To add injury to insult, I hurt my knee try to move the car.


----------



## Aeson

I really would like to have some good news to share. It seems it's all been bad news lately. I suppose this will have to do. I can taste stuff again. It only lasted a couple of days. Oh, and I lost a few pounds while I was sick. I still don't have an appetite like I did. I'm hoping it'll last awhile and I can lose some more weight.

I don't think my knee is broken. I can walk and it supports my weight. It just hurts like hell when I bend it. No swelling or cuts, or visible bruises. I took a pain reliever hoping it'll help me get some rest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our family lost a combined 200lbs or so after two consecutive years in which we all got sick during Lent- and nobody had the same illness as anyone else in the house, so we were all staying away from each other as much as possible.  Appetite loss was a BIG part of our losses.

After the second year of that, we made conscious decisions as to how to keep off what we lost & continue losing.  Carbonated drinks are almost eliminated.  Salads are a more regular part of the diet.  Snacks were cut down in size and frequency.  We got serious about portion control.

That last part is where we made the most obvious headway.  Before we got sick, it was not uncommon for each of us to put away a 10-16oz steak in one sitting if we were having steak.  These days, if I’m cooking steaks, I’ll typically do two 1 pounders, and slice them up…and we’ll get 1-2 meals out of them between us.  I used to eat 4 pieces of fried chicken in a meal; that’s halved.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The  Internet wits have already gotten a good grip on this, saying the Gazpacho will impose Sangria Law and throw people in the Goulash.



we are soylant green!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

getting my covid booster in 1 hour ..  .. .. in the mean time, enjot some Dom DeLoese and Jonny Carson antics!

[video=[MEDIA=youtube]SmnzqdPAbeo[/MEDIA] of clean comedy[/video]

hmm, something ain't quite right here .. .. ..

egg-zastential hillarity


----------



## Aeson

I've had this Jedi character concept for awhile now. He's a Jedi that survived the purge. He has a young apprentice he's trying to protect and train. The apprentice is a girl disguised as a boy named Lu. I came up with a name for the Jedi today, Pella Din. I like it. Sounds like paladin. The young one would be Lu Din. Does that name work? These are their assumed names. Their real names are lost to history. 

This started when I had this scene in my head. A small group of Jedi met hoping to form a defense against Darth Vader and the Empire. The group was attacked by Vader. One Jedi stood to hold Vader while others escaped. I envisioned it playing out as the others feeling the death of their friend and describing it like this. A single candle shown brightly against the darkness, then suddenly snuffed out, lost in the darkness.


----------



## Aeson

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 243 5/6





 
So close on 3.


----------



## megamania

Same


----------



## megamania

Working on my Torg game and organizing my Heroclix.   Its not much but it keeps me busy


----------



## J.Quondam

Wordle 243 5/6*   







In case anyone's interested and/or a masochist, there's another one called "Quordle" where you have to solve 4 Wordle-like puzzle simultaneously in nine guesses.


Spoiler



Daily Quordle #24


quordle.com


----------



## Aeson

If I were to complain about every ache or pain, I'd never shut up. lol My knee is feeling better. I had to take some pain reliever yesterday. It still hurts today but I can live with it. For me to talk about it like I did, I was hurting. I was worried that I had really injured it. I'm glad it's improving. I was being stupid and careless. I realize I actually could have been seriously hurt. The car was about to roll over me. I shouldn't have tried moving it on my own like that. The incline was greater than I thought.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Time has its way with all of us,  I can clearly remember what I could do in my 20s, and get daily reminders that I’m in my mid 50s.  I’m not the guy who could bench 300lbs and do 3x10 sets of 700lbs on the leg press machine anymore.  I’m not the guy who could literally jump and “spider-man” land out of my bunk bed and be fine- now I cautiously  roll out of my queen size and stand for a second…_just to be sure._


----------



## trappedslider

If you didn't sing along...you lie





And even though it all went wrong / I'll stand before the lord of song / with nothing on my tongue but 'I don't understand, I swear I backed up my keyboard config before messing with it'


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I was aware they had brought back the Muppet Babies Show. Now they're talking series finale. They did a tribute to the original Muppet Show.


----------



## Aeson

Them Finnanese people can hockey good. Better than Russianites. That's only because the Americans got tired of all of the winning, and decided to let some foreigners win once.


----------



## megamania

I have everyone beat for body pains.   Water retention so feet, knees and gut.  left knee more so due to a very bad injury from about 30 years a go.   Bed sore on my butt.   Groin has a catheter.   I don't digest food well so upper gut down.  Left shoulder has a shattered clavicle.  Right shoulder has a lot of scar tissue.    Lower back from two severe twisting injuries.  Mid back due to scar tissue.  Neck.... don't know why.


----------



## megamania

Still enjoy watching Muppets.  Especially the Christmas Carol one.


----------



## trappedslider

i'm 36 yrs old and my lung are equal to a 80 yr old non-smoker. All due to Asthma. Along with two hip replacements


----------



## megamania

We are a messed up bunch but (except for me) likable


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> We are a messed up bunch but (except for me) likable


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> We are a messed up bunch but (except for me) likable



Wadda ya mean? We like you.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I shared this. I think it's awesome.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Wadda ya mean? We like you.



I am a manic-depressant with anxiety issues traveling in a wheelchair.    lots to dislike


----------



## megamania

Addams family reunion?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I am a manic-depressant with anxiety issues traveling in a wheelchair.    lots to dislike



You're also funny, creative, and a good guy. I believe if we had the chance we'd sit around for hours having a good chat and lots of laughs.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I don't think I shared this. I think it's awesome.
> 
> <Snip>




Best pick-up line at 4 am?  (pointing at random person of interest) Let's go home, honey.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I am a manic-depressant with anxiety issues traveling in a wheelchair.    lots to dislike



All I lack is the wheelchair from this list.

But hey hey! While you guys are complaining about pains, I got rid of one. Had a broken tooth pulled last week! One less pain!


----------



## Aeson

Looking through the owner's manual for my mom's car. This image cracked me up.




"I'm FREE! I'M FREE!!"


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Looking through the owner's manual for my mom's car. This image cracked me up.
> 
> View attachment 152247
> "I'm FREE! I'M FREE!!"



Marlon Perkins... Here we see the mimic, having changed its form into that of some conveyance trying to eat Jim who was attempting to tag it.   Better run faster Jim...


----------



## Aeson

The car engine will shut off when it stops at a stoplight or stop sign. It'll even shut off when I drive into a customer's driveway. When I take my foot off the brake, engine will start again. I'm trying to find out if it's possible to turn off this auto stop feature. " It's a feature, not a bug". My ass. It's an obnoxious bug to me.


----------



## megamania

If kidnapped and put in the trunk.......


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Thunderfoot

trappedslider said:


>



It's things like this that make me miss the Army


----------



## Aeson

I was listening to Morrus on the podcast, and he mentioned a 100 pound book. For the briefest of moments I thought, "That one heavy book". Of course, he meant the monetary value of pounds, but I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I was listening to Morrus on the podcast, and he mentioned a 100 pound book. For the briefest of moments I thought, "That one heavy book". Of course, he meant the monetary value of pounds, but I thought it was pretty funny.



You obviously have never read War and Peace.  bwahahahH


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> You obviously have never read War and Peace.  bwahahahH



Life is depressing enough without reading Russian literature. Besides, War and Peace is indeed an epic tome, I doubt it's a 100 lbs epic.  Not even Ptolus is that heavy. My collector's edition of Deathwatch isn't that heavy and it's in a metal box. 



One of my truly prized possessions.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> If kidnapped and put in the trunk.......



Don't tease me with a good time.


----------



## megamania




----------



## Thunderfoot

P


Aeson said:


> Life is depressing enough without reading Russian literature. Besides, War and Peace is indeed an epic tome, I doubt it's a 100 lbs epic.  Not even Ptolus is that heavy. My collector's edition of Deathwatch isn't that heavy and it's in a metal box.
> View attachment 152262
> One of my truly prized possessions.



Ptolus... wow that brings back memories.  The year it was released Monte Cook's booth (@GenCon) gave away a free book to the person that could hold it at arms length the longest.  lol

Reminded me of rifle drills in the Army.  Someone said I should give it a go, but I had a shift at True Dungeon.


----------



## Thunderfoot

megamania said:


>



Oh the memories of this video.....  sigh


----------



## megamania




----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> View attachment 152295


----------



## Thunderfoot

trappedslider said:


>



I'd love it if someone photoshopped Putin's ugly face on this.


----------



## megamania

On Facebook I also did a version of "2's" with Two-Face


----------



## Aeson

The movie that killed Raul Julia.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to puzzle through a banner I saw on a local church.

It read thusly; My Church  "Jesus said"

Any clue what this might mean? Font and formatting was off also. I'm focused on the bad grammar. Is it bad grammar? Is jesus saying, my church? Is the church saying, Jesus said? What did he say? Is the church an entity that speaks? 

I'm not trying to start something. This is genuinely perplexing to me.


----------



## Aeson

Good grief.

Wordle 249 6/6


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to puzzle through a banner I saw on a local church.
> 
> It read thusly; My Church  "Jesus said"
> 
> Any clue what this might mean? Font and formatting was off also. I'm focused on the bad grammar. Is it bad grammar? Is jesus saying, my church? Is the church saying, Jesus said? What did he say? Is the church an entity that speaks?
> 
> I'm not trying to start something. This is genuinely perplexing to me.



I would guess it references the passage where Jesus proclaims Peter as the ”Rock upon which I will build my church”. Without going further into the theology of it, that would be my first instinct on the banner.


----------



## Aeson

That's what I thought also. Then is it written poorly?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's what I thought also. Then is it written poorly?



Don’t ask me, it’s your ”language”… If one is willing to call english a language…


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Don’t ask me, it’s your ”language”… If one is willing to call english a language…



My language is American.  Them there English will tell you that.


----------



## Aeson

Said in any war involving Russians "@#$%, There's a lot of Russians"

I've been listening to a podcast talking about Tsar Nicholas II. They call him Nicky throughout. And they were talking about Russia vs Japan. Japan won battle after battle but the Russians just kept coming.


----------



## Blackrat

Well that’s even worse. As us linguophiles say, English is not a language. It is three badly maimed languages in a trench coat, pretending to be one, mugging other languages in a dark alleyway for loose grammar.

English is what you get when a Viking tries to trade with a Gael who also speaks Frankish, with the help of a Saxon who knows a bit of Latin.

And then the Americans decided to throw in a lot of z’s


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well that’s even worse. As us linguophiles say, English is not a language. It is three badly maimed languages in a trench coat, pretending to be one, mugging other languages in a dark alleyway for loose grammar.
> 
> English is what you get when a Viking tries to trade with a Gael who also speaks Frankish, with the help of a Saxon who knows a bit of Latin.
> 
> And then the Americans decided to throw in a lot of z’s



ALL languages are at minimum 3 badly maimed languages blended together into a slurry of various sounds.


----------



## Aeson

The Wizkids ship "miniature" is $180 on Amazon. I'm not sure if this is the lowest price I've seen, but it's close.

WizKids D&D Icons of The Realms: The Falling Star Sailing Ship! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G4HSG36/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_C56HBY8VYHM89BM40K33


----------



## Thunderfoot

Blackrat said:


> Well that’s even worse. As us linguophiles say, English is not a language. It is three badly maimed languages in a trench coat, pretending to be one, mugging other languages in a dark alleyway for loose grammar.
> 
> English is what you get when a Viking tries to trade with a Gael who also speaks Frankish, with the help of a Saxon who knows a bit of Latin.
> 
> And then the Americans decided to throw in a lot of z’s



You're welcome, we Americans like to fix poorly worked mistakes.  LMAO.  Bwahahahah


----------



## Aeson

America's motto; If it ain't broke...give us more time.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> America's motto; If it ain't broke...give us more time.



When life gives a hammer, everything looks like a nail eventually.


----------



## Blackrat

And when life doesn’t give you lemons, you create them yourself.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Scotley

If life doesn't give you lemons, you selectively breed lemons so you can drink whiskey sours.


----------



## Aeson

Hybrids can happen naturally. According to wikipedia the origins of lemons are unknown. It IS the product of hybridization of a sour orange and citron, but human intervention isn't necessary. It is likely though.


----------



## Aeson

I refuse to feel guilty for buying the ship miniature. After covid, and my transmission going out I deserve something, gawdammit. I have savings for a reason. My only regret is, I can't buy two of them. It would be awesome to have two side by side for boarding raids.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FWIW, Dad’s birthday was yesterday.  Yes, 02/22/2022.  So we had some family & friends over for lasagna & wings.  One friend- a former caterer- came down from OK to bake his cake.  Another brought gumbo.  

Good times!


----------



## Aeson

Lasagna, wings, gumbo, and cake. Weird, man. Weird. jk, I'd be all over that menu.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> And when life doesn’t give you lemons, you create them yourself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Lasagna, wings, gumbo, and cake. Weird, man. Weird.



There was other- mostly Italian- stuff, but…


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There was other- mostly Italian- stuff, but…



You replied preedit. lol


----------



## Aeson

Watching the WWE Elimination Chamber from Saturday.
Ronda Rousey has to wrestle with one hand tied behind her back.

I noticed something about all the women; little to no makeup and Saudi Arabia + women's bodies are icky = women covered from head to toe. Le sigh.
I was confused why they were in body suits.


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Watching the WWE Elimination Chamber from Saturday.
> Ronda Rousey has to wrestle with one hand tied behind her back.
> 
> I noticed something about all the women; little to no makeup and Saudi Arabia + women's bodies are icky = women covered from head to toe. Le sigh.
> I was confused why they were in body suits.



Welcome to Middle East.  All women must be covered up- even wrestlers.

How convincing was Lesner's head injury?  He is out until this summer due shoulder injury from Royal Rumble


----------



## Aeson

I didn't get to the men's elimination chamber match yet. I put it on hold for bed. I'll finish tomorrow. Goldberg had a bloody head. He was injured at some point in his match.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> View attachment 152354



I feel you bro


----------



## megamania

ugh.  and so it begins in Ukraine


----------



## Aeson

Instead of finishing up Elimination Chamber, I watched Free Guy with my mom. I think she had the best review.

"I wasn't going to watch it, but it's like a train wreck, you just can't look away"


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ugh.  and so it begins in Ukraine



And gas prices shot up 20 cents. I was expecting prices to go up. A lot of prices is going up, except the stock market. Expect it to go down.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Instead of finishing up Elimination Chamber, I watched Free Guy with my mom. I think she had the best review.
> 
> "I wasn't going to watch it, but it's like a train wreck, you just can't look away"



I found it helps if you play video games and get all the jokes about gaming and the industry lol


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> And gas prices shot up 20 cents. I was expecting prices to go up. A lot of prices is going up, except the stock market. Expect it to go down.



Gas prices aren't done going up yet


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I found it helps if you play video games and get all the jokes about gaming and the industry lol



I agree. I did have to do some explaining. She likes Ryan Reynolds, finds him cute and funny. I saw that it was on Disney + so I decided to watch it. I probably should have picked something else. She did laugh a couple of times, and did finish it.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Gas prices aren't done going up yet



Oh, I know. We'll see $4+ in my area very soon. The paper gave us a small gas subsidy before it got to $3. I hope they increase it soon.


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm getting awfully tired of finding myself in the middle of "a pivotal moment in history."


----------



## J.Quondam

Yeah, I wish humanity would just finally pivot to the _good_ stuff already.


----------



## megamania

Good does happen but it brings little money to the News companies to show it.  We, the viewers, play a part in that issue


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Good does happen but it brings little money to the News companies to show it.  We, the viewers, play a part in that issue



Fear porn. People like to be scared. Because of that, everything is going to kill us. Your neighbor is a sex offender.  The cat lady is a serial killer. 

I don't know how people live with everyone else is the boogeyman. The news get ratings and sell ad space. Years ago I watched this video that showed how all local news follows the exact same format. It was kinda creepy to watch. More recently, with so many local news stations owned by the same company, they don't only follow the same format. They follow the same script. The company Sinclair has local news stations all over the country. They do the exact same stories. YouTube has video of this also. The news is scarier than we realize.


----------



## J.Quondam

Yeah, the real world is messy enough, it doesn't help that there's an entire "news" media-created alternate reality out there competing for the attention of people's amygdalas.


----------



## megamania

And this folks..... is why we play RPG.


----------



## trappedslider

During the same time of the Spanish-American War, Hearst ran a newspaper that relied on sensationalizing stories of drama and violence. Once he began realizing what caught the audience's eye was showcasing a horrific incident, he developed the phrase “if it bleeds, it leads.”


It's like a car accident,you can't help but look.


----------



## Thunderfoot

So... oddly, the Stockmarket spiked today.  unusual during a period of international strife.  Prices will rise but stocks will level...interesting


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't expecting that. I bought some stock on the slide the day before. I bought more yesterday while it was rising. I stick with my $50 a week regardless of the ups or downs. I try to go for more when I can. It's still up for the year but has been on a downturn. I'm not pulling my money. My investments are small enough I can ride it out. Maybe pick up some bargains in the process.


----------



## Aeson

Finns stocking up on iodine tablets? I hope this thing doesn't go nuclear. ☹


----------



## megamania

Aeson-  your new avatar tripped me up.


----------



## Aeson

Thought I was someone new? 
It's this.


----------



## Aeson

My ship miniature might be bigger than my battle mats.  I do have rolls of Gaming Paper. I could cover the whole table with that stuff. I need to clear my dining table and set up to see if I can use it, or if it's just a display piece.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> My ship miniature might be bigger than my battle mats.  I do have rolls of Gaming Paper. I could cover the whole table with that stuff. I need to clear my dining table and set up to see if I can use it, or if it's just a display piece.



This is why WETA studios came up with the word...bigature.  lol


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> This is why WETA studios came up with the word...bigature.  lol



In my first post about it, I used "miniature". It's as long as I am wide. lol 

I have so many miniatures, I'll never use them all. I need some sailor/pirate minis. I could set it up as a diorama. I had planned to do that and snap a few pics to share.


----------



## trappedslider

Waiter: your steak was cooked when a dragon flew in and breathed on it
Me: I asked for rare
Waiter: how often do you think that happens?!


----------



## megamania

I'm over 13,000 prepainted and around 1000 painted.  250 in various stages from in blister/primed/some paint/fully painted/tone added.  Not buying anymore


----------



## Thunderfoot

trappedslider said:


> Waiter: your steak was cooked when a dragon flew in and breathed on it
> Me: I asked for rare
> Waiter: how often do you think that happens?!



Tidda Boom....CRASH.   He'll be here all week folks.


----------



## Thunderfoot

megamania said:


> I'm over 13,000 prepainted and around 1000 painted.  250 in various stages from in blister/primed/some paint/fully painted/tone added.  Not buying anymore



sure.  Right up until some shady guy on a street corner says 'yo, I got minis, scif-fi, fantasy, metal and resin.  First one is cheap.'


----------



## Aeson

I have a number of unpainted ones. A few I've tried to paint look horrible. A friend paint a couple of them. She did a good job. When prepainted ones came out I started collecting them. I did buy a couple of unpainted recently. It's been a long time since I bought unpainted ones.


----------



## Aeson

Found these and wanted to share. Decided to give them their own thread, because I thought there might be real interest. I think they look awesome. $14.99 isn't too expensive either. 

Thread 'Star Trek 3D puzzles' Star Trek 3D puzzles


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thunderfoot said:


> sure.  Right up until some shady guy on a street corner says 'yo, I got minis, scif-fi, fantasy, metal and resin.  First one is cheap.'



That’s _almost_ how I got into M:tG.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s _almost_ how I got into M:tG.



Guy on street corner: I wanna show you my big black deck.


----------



## megamania

Thunderfoot said:


> sure.  Right up until some shady guy on a street corner says 'yo, I got minis, scif-fi, fantasy, metal and resin.  First one is cheap.'



Plastic Crack-----Its real  Its here and its brutal.  The new Critical Role figures are pretty.....so pretty


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Guy on street corner: I wanna show you my big black deck.



No that's Cards Against Humanity.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> No that's Cards Against Humanity.



The white deck is bigger.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> The white deck is bigger.



Only if you trim the bushes around your deck.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Plastic Crack-----Its real  Its here and its brutal.  The new Critical Role figures are pretty.....so pretty



Look not into the pretty. Avert your eyes from the pretty. Who am I kidding? If I'd seen them, I'd be right there with ya.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm over 13,000 prepainted and around 1000 painted.  250 in various stages from in blister/primed/some paint/fully painted/tone added.  Not buying anymore



That is a LOT. I remember buying a bunch of painted minis back in the day. Until I hit a rough patch financially and had to sell my collection. Can't even remember how much I got for them all. A fair amount, but nowhere near what I paid for them. But it was to a friend, so I can still see them if I want to. 

After that point, the idea of attempting to recollect them just had no interest and I have bought only a couple of miniatures since then and it's only as a player to play in a friend's campaign (and he has painted our minis), so it's more a way to remember the campaign than to collect them.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Look not into the pretty. Avert your eyes from the pretty. Who am I kidding? If I'd seen them, I'd be right there with ya.



Remember when dice used to be gamer crack?  Now they are more like gamer Tylenol...


----------



## Dog Moon

And completely unrelated... I did it! I can quite now.

Wordle 253 1/6


----------



## Dog Moon

Thunderfoot said:


> Remember when dice used to be gamer crack?  Now they are more like gamer Tylenol...



Or you start buying the gemstone and rare metal dice. Although the idea of rolling a die made of pure gold just is weird to me.


----------



## Aeson

Megatron as a HISS tank. 









						Transformers-G.I Joe Mash-Up Toy Opens Up a World of Possibilities
					

Megatron transformers into Baroness' HISS tank in a new offering from Hasbro.




					gizmodo.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> In my first post about it, I used "miniature". It's as long as I am wide. lol
> 
> I have so many miniatures, I'll never use them all. I need some sailor/pirate minis. I could set it up as a diorama. I had planned to do that and snap a few pics to share.




Reaper put out a bunch of pirates in its Bones 5 Kickstarter, and a lot of them have hit retail by now - they also have skeleton pirates and translucent ghost pirates.




Aeson said:


> Megatron as a HISS tank.




 I would have loved that as a kid...


----------



## Aeson

I'd love it now. I don't know if I'd love it at $90 but I'd love to have one.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> Remember when dice used to be gamer crack?  Now they are more like gamer Tylenol...



I'm still buying dice. I bought some at same time as the ship. I wanted the bag. It's a bag of devouring. It has a number of sets of dice. Some of them I like.

Wiz Dice Bag of Devouring: Collection of 140 Polyhedral Dice in 20 Guaranteed Complete Sets for Tabletop Role-Playing Games – Solids, Translucents, Swirls, Glitters, Alchemic Oddities https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KP4T6T...t_i_THBW4YDG7EG0HPPCQPQY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm currently at somewhere just under 500 dice... I collect interesting dice as a hobby in and of itself.
I've given away about half that many over the years to people I've taught to play.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm currently at somewhere just under 500 dice... I collect interesting dice as a hobby in and of itself.
> I've given away about half that many over the years to people I've taught to play.



That's my hope with some of the sets I have. I gave away 2 sets earlier this with a 5th edition PHB.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Right... This is starting to piss me off. I've been out of work for a few months now, and haven't paid my internet bill in a while, so when I lost my internet connection about a month ago, I just assumed they'd turned it off.  But then, about two weeks later, I noticed that the little weather report thing on the bottom of the screen had changed and found out that I could get online again. 
This lasted for about five days, then I couldn't get back on for another week or so.
This time it lasted a day before the damn thing went out again.
Now it's back again, but for how long?

I have no freakin' clue wtf is actually going on with this crap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m still a dice junkie.  I have no clue as to how many I actually own, though.  Definitely in the hundreds, if not thousands.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Or you start buying the gemstone and rare metal dice. Although the idea of rolling a die made of pure gold just is weird to me.











						Materials We Don't Use (Yet) – Level Up Dice
					

In our last instalment, we discussed our heavy metal dice range and why we use the metals we do. As a follow up to that, we think it only fair to have a look at some of the other materials we get asked about all the time, and why we haven’t made them part of our regular range. (That said...



					usa.levelupdice.net
				








__





						Depleted Uranium Dice (ca. 1950s)
					





					www.orau.org


----------



## trappedslider

Model kits are also pricey depending on scale and the actual model


----------



## megamania

Thunderfoot said:


> Only if you trim the bushes around your deck.



?!?


----------



## megamania

Got a lot of dice but not sure how many.  And how many are still complete 6-7 die sets


----------



## Aeson

I haven't seen the first two King's Man movies. Looks like I didn't need to to watch the latest one.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ?!?



Keeping the shrubbery trimmed gives the illusion of a larger deck. 

Deck in this case is an allusion to one's , if I shall be so bold.


----------



## Aeson

That is the baddest violin I've seen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That is the baddest violin I've seen.



I wonder if the “frets” are real or inlays to create the illusion.  I’d hope it was the latter.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure. It sounds beautiful. I'd like to hear more from her.


----------



## Aeson

My Google-fu is strong tonight.


And a link to the violin. It's called Viper.




__





						Wood Violins | Viper
					

The Viper is the most versatile and innovative electric violin ever offered to the modern violinist. With the breakthrough design of our patented Chest Support System™, the Viper is completely self-supporting (no chin rest!).




					www.woodviolins.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> • Fretted, fretless, or phantom fretted (lined fretless)



Answers _my_ question!


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> That is the baddest violin I've seen.



That's not a violin that's a shoulder-mounted Flying V.  Quick someone call The Scorpions.  

And, oddly enough the only person that DOESN'T endorse this company is Lindsey Sterling.  But, honestly, she's overrated anyway.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Keeping the shrubbery trimmed gives the illusion of a larger deck.
> 
> Deck in this case is an allusion to one's , if I shall be so bold.



We were already there, I was just driving the nail in the coffin so we could move on.


----------



## trappedslider

hope this is okay, but this was part of this morning's coverage, those are Russian debris behind him


----------



## megamania

understood


Aeson said:


> Keeping the shrubbery trimmed gives the illusion of a larger deck.
> 
> Deck in this case is an allusion to one's , if I shall be so bold.



understood but startled by it (yeah- right)


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> hope this is okay, but this was part of this morning's coverage, those are Russian debris behind him



Crazy.  When they came across the body the reporter was trying to avoid it.  Not so the camera man


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Crazy.  When they came across the body the reporter was trying to avoid it.  Not so the camera man



I was talking about CNN's coverage with my mom and how this is basically CNN's element since they cut their teeth on the first Gulf War.


----------



## megamania

I am coming to love Ukraine.   The profanity!   Its like watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## Aeson

And they got BALLS.



This is sad. She's a young Ukrainian singer. I don't know if she's at home or abroad. She travels to perform. I hope she's safe where ever she is.


----------



## trappedslider

A reporter was talking to an old lady about her making Molotov cocktails 

Reporter: "How did you learn to make them?"

"Google helped"

Reporter; 'you googled it?"

"yes"


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> A reporter was talking to an old lady about her making Molotov cocktails
> 
> Reporter: "How did you learn to make them?"
> 
> "Google helped"
> 
> Reporter; 'you googled it?"
> 
> "yes"



If I heard correct, Ukrainians in England were gearing up to drive 2000 miles to Ukraine. They were preparing Molotov cocktails while still in England.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> If I heard correct, Ukrainians in England were gearing up to drive 2000 miles to Ukraine. They were preparing Molotov cocktails while still in England.



People have going to the Ukrainian consulates and asking to join the UDF.  Even thought about it myself.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> People have going to the Ukrainian consulates and asking to join the UDF.  Even thought about it myself.



I heard an announcement that they were forming a legion for foreign fighters that want to join. Honestly, I too have thought about it. As silly as it sounds coming from me. I feel it would finally give my life or death some meaning. If I somehow survived I would seek to stay and help. If I died then hopefully it would mean someone else would live. I'm so overweight and unhealthy I would be laughed out of most situations. Maybe they're desperate enough to let me die for them.

All I need to know is to point the noisy end of the gun at the bad guys.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I heard an announcement that they were forming a legion for foreign fighters that want to join. Honestly, I too have thought about it. As silly as it sounds coming from me. I feel it would finally give my life or death some meaning. If I somehow survived I would seek to stay and help. If I died then hopefully it would mean someone else would live. I'm so overweight and unhealthy I would be laughed out of most situations. Maybe they're desperate enough to let me die for them.
> 
> All I need to know is to point the noisy end of the gun at the bad guys.



Lol... It's a little more involved than that.


----------



## megamania

trappedslider said:


> A reporter was talking to an old lady about her making Molotov cocktails
> 
> Reporter: "How did you learn to make them?"
> 
> "Google helped"
> 
> Reporter; 'you googled it?"
> 
> "yes"



That same "lady" then referred to the Russians as "Shi**"   Both my son and spit out food and laughed.  Then I felt bad as she meant it......

No good is coming from this.


----------



## megamania

40+ miles of armored supply trucks and tanks in a row......

Sounds good for an Arc Bombing Strife.....  blow-up some bridges...... get a Dire Pigeon to fly over and release


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> Lol... It's a little more involved than that.



I was paraphrasing a line from a movie. I understand there's more to it.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I was paraphrasing a line from a movie. I understand there's more to it.



Ohh, my bad.


----------



## Aeson

It was a funny scene.  I can't remember the movie.


----------



## Aeson

You're welcome.


----------



## Aeson

Wordle 255 6/6






 

I don't see too many getting today's puzzle.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Materials We Don't Use (Yet) – Level Up Dice
> 
> 
> In our last instalment, we discussed our heavy metal dice range and why we use the metals we do. As a follow up to that, we think it only fair to have a look at some of the other materials we get asked about all the time, and why we haven’t made them part of our regular range. (That said...
> 
> 
> 
> usa.levelupdice.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depleted Uranium Dice (ca. 1950s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orau.org



Huh, that was an interesting read.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> My Google-fu is strong tonight.
> 
> 
> And a link to the violin. It's called Viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood Violins | Viper
> 
> 
> The Viper is the most versatile and innovative electric violin ever offered to the modern violinist. With the breakthrough design of our patented Chest Support System™, the Viper is completely self-supporting (no chin rest!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodviolins.com



That is pretty slick. Although... 

_Average street prices range from $2,200 – $5,000, depending on the options you choose (number of strings, fretted or fretless, custom finish type)._
Ouch, that's expensive!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You're welcome.



Noice.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, that was an interesting read.



yeah some of the materials are no duh but others, you're like oh wow


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Wordle 255 6/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see too many getting today's puzzle.



Stumped.  Still have some guesses to go.


----------



## Aeson

People from India would have an advantage.


----------



## Aeson

I love my crazy mom. She thought people would have trouble seeing the doorbell, so she painted it yellow.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aww! That's actually kind of an adorable a-doorbell-able thing for a mom to do.


----------



## trappedslider

J.Quondam said:


> Aww! That's actually kind of an adorable a-doorbell-able thing for a mom to do.



sir, i'm gonna have to ask you to leave the thread


----------



## Aeson

I wouldn't have known today's wordle if I hadn't played Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego so much when I was a kid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I love my crazy mom. She thought people would have trouble seeing the doorbell, so she painted it yellow.
> View attachment 152641



That’s…_pretty bright_!


----------



## trappedslider

once again i';m reminded that danny is a mod lol


----------



## megamania

Wordle was nearing its end but now......


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> You're welcome.



meh.  I prefer my women a little more 'scat-back' as Bing Crosby would say.


----------



## Thunderfoot

I like big buts and I cannot lie, I am also partial to ampersands.


----------



## megamania

wordle----- that's some BS there


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> wordle----- that's some BS there



Foriegn words shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> meh.  I prefer my women a little more 'scat-back' as Bing Crosby would say.



How dare you, sir. How dare you. That is a perfect backside.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Foriegn words shouldn't be allowed.



wordle.  in in 4.  woop woop.  lol


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> How dare you, sir. How dare you. That is a perfect backside.



The bottom isn't my focus.  I prefer ... higher . endeavors.  l


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> How dare you, sir. How dare you. That is a perfect backside.



Carmilla the wrestler has the perfect backside


----------



## megamania

Thunderfoot said:


> The bottom isn't my focus.  I prefer ... higher . endeavors.  l



Puppies !


----------



## megamania

Foriegn currency shouldn't be in Wordle.   Between words I have never seen and power outages I can't get a proper run going


----------



## Thunderfoot

megamania said:


> Foriegn currency shouldn't be in Wordle.   Between words I have never seen and power outages I can't get a proper run going



I've only just started playing.  Out of 8 games I've solved 7.  2-4s 3-5s and 2-6s.


----------



## megamania

I've "missed" 3 in the month of game play.  Power outage.  Ran out of guesses for a word that rhymed with 3-4 others then the currency one yesterday.   But as I guessed in the beginning-  I'm getting bored with it then through in the currency.....


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> meh.  I prefer my women a little more 'scat-back' as Bing Crosby would say.



When I read 'scat back' I thought dirty butt.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Carmilla the wrestler has the perfect backside



That could be,  I haven't seen it. Carmella suffers from the same problem Charlotte Flair and Natalia do, they look fake. Boob jobs and other work done. But, I'd rather them look as they do than look like Doudrop.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> When I read 'scat back' I thought dirty butt.



Bing Crosby.  Think 1930s, not 2030.  lol


----------



## Aeson

Watching the State of the Union. There was a young boy there. The president wished him a happy birthday during the speech. No matter your politics, that's cool. Being there for the speech is already a memorable moment. Being part of the speech was a once in a lifetime experience. To have a president wish you happy birthday has to be a real unforgettable moment .


----------



## Aeson

Cute and wise.


----------



## megamania

Dressed like that...... what is meant bby Taco....?


----------



## Aeson

My friend was just telling me about her son's field trip permission slip. It's in English and Espanol. 

Son: Make sure you sign the English side.
Her: Not the Spanish side?
Son: It's not Spanish, it's Espanol. 
She's cracking up laughing. As she's telling me this, I'm like.
Me: Espanol, it's Spanish for Spanish.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Dressed like that...... what is meant bby Taco....?



I've never known anyone to be sad while eating ANY tacos.


----------



## Dog Moon

Thunderfoot said:


> I've only just started playing.  Out of 8 games I've solved 7.  2-4s 3-5s and 2-6s.



I've only just STOPPED playing. Was fun for a bit, was kind of nearing the end of my interest, got it in one and decided I'd leave on a high note.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I've never known anyone to be sad while eating ANY tacos.



Yeah, I was like "She's totally going to reach down and grab a crunchy taco and take a bite out of it". Then she didn't do that and I was like "Ohhhhh".


----------



## J.Quondam

Dog Moon said:


> I've only just STOPPED playing. Was fun for a bit, was kind of nearing the end of my interest, got it in one and decided I'd leave on a high note.



I tell myself I'll stop when my current streak ends. 
That will be a devastating day. 
We'll see.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> I tell myself I'll stop when my current streak ends.
> That will be a devastating day.
> We'll see.



My streak ended today.


----------



## trappedslider

Spared no expense says the guy who only hired one IT guy. Jurassic park.


----------



## trappedslider

Not sure if i posted about this but last month I picked up this model kit for cheap, I just need to clear my desk space, and then I can start work on it. I tried it a couple of years ago, but I gave up for some reason I don't remember.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Not sure if i posted about this but last month I picked up this model kit for cheap, I just need to clear my desk space, and then I can start work on it. I tried it a couple of years ago, but I gave up for some reason I don't remember.



If I capture it in battle, will I have to pay taxes?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Y'know, I bought that same model once... At one point, I was kit-bashing together a bunch of Car Wars vehicles out of different models, and I found that particular one at a yard sale - or rather, I found the box for it and about 90% of the parts, mixed in with two sprues from some other military vehicle. I seem to recall most of it actually ended up becoming a homemade Transformer robot.


----------



## Thunderfoot

A T-55... So is that the version with pull start or were they still using the skate key?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> If I capture it in battle, will I have to pay taxes?



Haha. I was gonna say, now you can buy the real thing!


----------



## Aeson

30 Posts That Pretty Much Sum Up What It’s Like To Be “Chaotic Neutral”
					

These people are neither good nor bad, just chaotic neutral!




					www.demilked.com


----------



## megamania

Why....WHY!?!......directly attack a Nuclear Facility ?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> View attachment 152790



I refer you to my earlier rebuke of english as a language…


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Why....WHY!?!......directly attack a Nuclear Facility ?



To create a super soldier with witty sense of humor and a foul mouth? Then take away his mouth?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I refer you to my earlier rebuke of english as a language…



It apples fine to me.


----------



## Aeson

Couple of years ago I found $20 outside of a gas station. Tonight I found $1 outside the same gas station. My first thought was "Oooo a $1." My second thought was "$%&# your face inflation. Two years ago this was $20."


----------



## Aeson

With all the craziness going on in the world today, let's take a moment, and be grateful that spiders can't fly.


----------



## J.Quondam




----------



## Aeson

Those are not flying. They're gliding at best.

I will die on this hill, because dammit, you know what I meant. I need a foot stomp emoji.


----------



## Aeson

I think one of my neighbors could be cooking meth. They have this small box truck parked in the driveway. Mounted on the roof of cargo section are video cameras facing in 4 directions. There's a ventilation system setup also. I noticed a large bin outside the truck full of chemical bottles. It's weird.


----------



## Aeson

I just read that the Wolfenstein board game will be hitting retailers on March 31st. I'm still waiting for mine from the Kickstarter. They're preparing to ship.


----------



## Thunderfoot

A local bank was recently robbed at gun point by a pair of identical twins.  The sherriff released a statement that the bank was robbed by Juan and Amal Martinez.  They are currently at large.  Juan is a career criminal with several offenses on his wrap sheet, it appears the Amal is a first time offender.  Juan's mugshot has been released but no photo of his brother was available.  However the sherriff said that's okay because if you've seen Juan, you've seen Amal.


----------



## trappedslider

Thunderfoot said:


> A local bank was recently robbed at gun point by a pair of identical twins.  The sherriff released a statement that the bank was robbed by Juan and Amal Martinez.  They are currently at large.  Juan is a career criminal with several offenses on his wrap sheet, it appears the Amal is a first time offender.  Juan's mugshot has been released but no photo of his brother was available.  However the sherriff said that's okay because if you've seen Juan, you've seen Amal.



I want you banned from the site for that......


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Couple of years ago I found $20 outside of a gas station. Tonight I found $1 outside the same gas station. My first thought was "Oooo a $1." My second thought was "$%&# your face inflation. Two years ago this was $20."



basically


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I think one of my neighbors could be cooking meth. They have this small box truck parked in the driveway. Mounted on the roof of cargo section are video cameras facing in 4 directions. There's a ventilation system setup also. I noticed a large bin outside the truck full of chemical bottles. It's weird.



Either that or reboot of Breaking Bad


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I want you banned from the site for that......



Do you want him banned because he made a joke in bad taste, or because he made you laugh at a joke that was in bad taste?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Do you want him banned because he made a joke in bad taste, or because he made you laugh at a joke that was in bad taste?



Both. lol

This quote from Akria popped up today  "Tetsuo's our friend. If anyone gets to kill him, it should be us!" and I dunno why but it makes me chuckle.


----------



## Aeson

I've been reading a pdf for a game called Noirlandia. It's a crime solving game. Everyone works together on everything including creating the city it's set in, which changes with each session. First step is to decide what the city is corrupted by. In the example it's corrupted by deception. Another player suggested that everyone in the city wears masks to hide their emotions. Another suggested it could be illegal to do so. I thought this was such a neat idea.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Do you want him banned because he made a joke in bad taste, or because he made you laugh at a joke that was in bad taste?



Hey that joke wasn't in bad taste, it was a bad pun.  And it was quite punny at that.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> Hey that joke wasn't in bad taste, it was a bad pun.  And it was quite punny at that.



I didn't say it was, and you can't prove it.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Justice League War, an animated movie tonight. Most DC animation is good. The actual animation was as good as always. The dialogue was just awful. Wonder Woman had the worst of it. We're talking Anakin and Padme bad. 98% of SNL bad. Trump rally bad.


----------



## trappedslider

I went into a clothes store and a lady came up to me and said if you need anything, I'm Jill. I've never met anyone with a conditional identity before.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have! Most of them are named Over There or Nearby, though, not something normal like Jill.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> I went into a clothes store and a lady came up to me and said if you need anything, I'm Jill. I've never met anyone with a conditional identity before.




 It's all about the commissions - if she sells you something, her name is Jill - if she fails to sell you something, Jill was obviously one of the _other _salespeople.


----------



## Aeson

Some of these robots are so cute. They play games and are playful.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Some of these robots are so cute. They play games and are playful.



Until the game is hunt the human


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dammit, why do I have to be broke right now?    

Not only is Reaper Miniatures' Bones 6 Kickstarter starting up later in the month, they've also just announced they're taking preorders for a 2022 Ukrainian Relief miniature... $7.50 of the $9.99 price is going to UNICEF.

As soon as I can scrape up some cash, I'm going to buy one, or hopefully two.

(Hell, if I had lottery-winner kind of money, I'd arrange to have about 500 of them done up and included in the swag bags for this year's Reaper Con.)


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Until the game is hunt the human



I want to use the one that plays dead when you say bang to be target practice for one the ones that fire projectiles.


----------



## megamania

UGH !   Power was out again.  I had 2 minutes to solve today's Wordle.   Minute to spare.


----------



## Thunderfoot

trappedslider said:


> I went into a clothes store and a lady came up to me and said if you need anything, I'm Jill. I've never met anyone with a conditional identity before.



And you wanted ME banned???


----------



## trappedslider

Thunderfoot said:


> And you wanted ME banned???



yes, is there a problem?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Until the game is hunt the human


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> yes, is there a problem?



I ban you both. BE GONE WITH THEM!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

I heard on a recent podcast, the biggest threat to birds is cats. Feral cats, and/or domesticated cats that get outside. The next biggest threat is collision with windows. According to the Fish and Wildlife Service, it's true. And it's not even close. Cats kill billions of birds. Top range window collision numbers is just under a billion.









						Threats to Birds | U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service
					

What Are the Threats to Birds?




					www.fws.gov


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

.. .. .. And my cat is responsible for about 250,000,000 of them!


----------



## trappedslider

Someday I'm gonna get an apartment right near Carnegie hall. Then it'll be really easy to give people directions to my place. Practice, practice, practice, and make a left.


----------



## Aeson

The lights have flickered a couple of times. It's rained all night. A thunderstorm is sloooowly passing through now.


----------



## Aeson

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> .. .. .. And my cat is responsible for about 250,000,000 of them!



Your cat doesn't look like this by chance, does it?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

no.


Spoiler: Queen Underfoot









Se also eats reptiles


----------



## Aeson

Is she always underfoot? She's a cutie. I love cats.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Your cat doesn't look like this by chance, does it?
> 
> View attachment 153056



What an unfortunate looking cat.  He looks like Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Thunderfoot said:


> What an unfortunate looking cat.  He looks like Charlie Chaplin.



I was thinking A. Hitler.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The lights have flickered a couple of times. It's rained all night. A thunderstorm is sloooowly passing through now.




 We got extremely heavy winds (and possibly some rain) all night and most of the morning.
There are a handful of rather large trees on the back edge of our lot that have been falling down in slow motion for the past forty years or so, and I made a point of going out this morning to inspect them for any unwanted high-speed progress. Despite having lived on the same property my whole life, it's still a bit unsettling to see fifty-ft-tall trees with two-ft-wide trunks swaying back and forth like saplings.
Fortunately, most of them, when they do fall, will get tangled up in the branches of the others and still hold each other up, at least until long after I'm gone. There is one, though, that's currently leaning over the back corner of our shed at a 45-degree angle and when it goes won't hit any of the other trees in time to stop it from taking out the shed.


----------



## Thunderfoot

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I was thinking A. Hitler.



That was sarcasm Scott.  lol


----------



## Aeson

And I thought implying a genocidal cat looked like Hitler would be funnier.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There are many “Kittler” photos out there.  Some are downright scary.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There are many “Kittler” photos out there.  Some are downright scary.



Yeah, I had a lot to choose from when I was looking. I went with borderline scary. I didn't want to go too cute or too scary.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

*sigh.

that pic of a cat I posted _is actually_ my cat .. .. .. or rather, the cat who owns me.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Der Furrler Meowdolf Kittler.    At no other time are those phrases even close to funny (Unless you're part of a Mel Brooks movie.)


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *sigh.
> 
> that pic of a cat I posted _is actually_ my cat .. .. .. or rather, the cat who owns me.



We had to give up on having cats as the ’Lil Rat became badly allergic to most furry critters. Planning on getting something scaly someday instead.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> We had to give up on having cats as the ’Lil Rat became badly allergic to most furry critters. Planning on getting something scaly someday instead.



There’s always allergy treatments…


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> We had to give up on having cats as the ’Lil Rat became badly allergic to most furry critters. Planning on getting something scaly someday instead.



There are hypoallergenic cats. The Siberian and the Russian Blue are beautiful cats.


----------



## Aeson

Now that it looks like I'm settled for a time, I'm thinking of get a cat or two. I think it would be a good idea to get two to keep each other company. My mom isn't much for petting or playing with cats. So when I'm not around they can hopefully entertain themselves. 

My chief concerns 
Them shredding the furniture 
Them peeing everywhere 
Knocking stuff of shelves
Getting outside (feral cats I wouldn't want them messing with)


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> Now that it looks like I'm settled for a time, I'm thinking of get a cat or two. I think it would be a good idea to get two to keep each other company. My mom isn't much for petting or playing with cats. So when I'm not around they can hopefully entertain themselves.
> 
> My chief concerns
> Them shredding the furniture
> Them peeing everywhere
> Knocking stuff of shelves
> Getting outside (feral cats I wouldn't want them messing with)



Shredding can be alleviated by giving them.alternatives to shred (cardboard, sisal rope and carpet are good alternatives)
Peeing is alleviated by a range of activities:
Fixing them helps to keep sexual marking down, getting kittens that are litter mates keeps territory marking down, and keeping a very clean litter box also helps.
Keeping them occupied and engaged in the house keeps them from trying to escape, well mostly.

Knocking stuff off is alleviated by velcro..  lol


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

My cat is a feral rescue, and still is a bit feral. She enjoys outside more then inside.


----------



## Thunderfoot

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> My cat is a feral rescue, and still is a bit feral. She enjoys outside more then inside.



Well, that can't be helped.  lol


----------



## Aeson

I found a new podcast. The Bible Through a Child's Eyes. A Youtuber I follow Viced Rhino reads the bible to his 12 year old daughter then they discuss it. Her commentary is hilarious.

At one point dad is telling her about God speaking things into existence. She says "Let there be chocolate milk in my hand" in a loud boomy voice for a 12 year old girl. If I were a RBDM and she said that, I'd have chocolate milk pour from the sky into her little hand. If I wanted to be really cruel, I'd turn her hand into glass, and fill it with chocolate milk. She can see the milk inside, but can't get to it. 

She asked why some plants are poisonous if they were made to be eaten. Later as he's telling her about the fall of man, and how plants gain briers and thorns, she yells "That's where the poison comes in" This one smart kid. lol

That was the first episode. There are 10 so far. I hadn't laughed that much or that loud in a while. I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Aeson

I started to think more about that podcast. I don't know how long it'll take them to get through the book. I'd like them to do a follow up some years down the road to see how things changed. She never went to church, she's homeschooled by a non theist. She hasn't had the indoctrination others have had.


----------



## megamania

I'm having a bad hands day.  Had problems eating today.   A lot of people at Subway were watching me.    Guess I've become that entertaining to watch.


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> I'm having a bad hands day.  Had problems eating today.   A lot of people at Subway were watching me.    Guess I've become that entertaining to watch.


----------



## Aeson

It's SNOWING!!!!  I've had sleet and freezing rain. This is rare for March.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> It's SNOWING!!!!  I've had sleet and freezing rain. This is rare for March.



You must be somewhere close to my neck of the woods.  I think we got 1 1/2 " today.  Normally were discing the field in prep for spring planting.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> You must be somewhere close to my neck of the woods.  I think we got 1 1/2 " today.  Normally were discing the field in prep for spring planting.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am in middle Tennessee and we got about the same amount of snow


----------



## Aeson

An assistant principal in Mississippi was fired for reading a book called 'I Need A New Butt' to 2nd graders. I'm stunned...there is a person in Mississippi that CAN read. lol What is wrong with people? He read a children's book TO children. This pro ignorance agenda has to come to an end. They need to stop interfering with teachers and assistant principals that are actually doing their jobs. I really hope I'm getting fired up about nothing.  I hope this is fake news.

The boy in the story decides he needs a new butt when he discovers his has a huge crack in it. That's comedy gold, right there. I want to send a copy of this book to every school in Mississippi. I mean, there can't be that many....


----------



## trappedslider

i've decided to get back into playing WoW.....


----------



## megamania

Joined a Facebook group about depression.  Its depressing


----------



## Aeson

I recently reconnected with a young friend. I met her when she was 5 or 6. I worked with her dad and I eventually joined his D&D. She always enjoyed drawing. She's around 30 now. She kept up with her art. I have to share these. I think they're really good.


----------



## J.Quondam

Adorable sloth is adorable!


----------



## Aeson

She wants to write and illustrate a book. You think she's got the illustration part down?


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> She wants to write and illustrate a book. You think she's got the illustration part down?



I don't know anything about art and illustration, but I could see those styles in a kid's book or a niche game publication. That lower one in particular is especially evocative and fantastical. 
Certainly a good start!


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> I don't know anything about art and illustration, but I could see those styles in a kid's book or a niche game publication. That lower one in particular is especially evocative and fantastical.
> Certainly a good start!



I agree. I had no idea. I was floored when I saw the pictures.  She said she has a character she's working on. She never got into role playing like her dad and me. I'm thinking of suggesting it could be a good way to workshop ideas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I recently reconnected with a young friend. I met her when she was 5 or 6. I worked with her dad and I eventually joined his D&D. She always enjoyed drawing. She's around 30 now. She kept up with her art. I have to share these. I think they're really good.
> 
> View attachment 153298
> View attachment 153299



It looks very child-friendly…and paradoxically, like something from _Samurai Jack._


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> She wants to write and illustrate a book. You think she's got the illustration part down?



For child's book--- yup


----------



## Aeson

I definitely believe the book will be a children's book. I don't think Samurai Jack was her thing. She's huge anime geek. I have no doubt it'll influence her work. When she was younger, that's the style I saw her practice most. I expected a manga style drawing, not what I got.


----------



## megamania

Her style is maturing.   It happens to the best


----------



## megamania

Watching the new Matrix.

ugh


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Watching the new Matrix.
> 
> ugh



Neil Patrick Harris was the best part. The rest (of the movie, not the cast) should die in a fire. If the line in the movie was true, Warner Bros was going to make one with or without the Wachowski sisters. They made this drek instead to keep control. The concept was interesting, the execution was bad.

Dune is back on HBOMAX. Watch it instead and be in scifi bliss.


----------



## Aeson

I just read the words 'death dragon' and thought, that's redundant.


----------



## Aeson

I'm digging this chick. I started watching her videos and can't stop.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Hey all, we seem to have a lurker here. Hey @Gnosistika , come on into the hive. Kick your boots off and grab a comfy seat! 

Megamania is in charge of snacks today.


----------



## Aeson

You bring them home, you HAVE to take care of them. You clean up if they miss the litterbox.


----------



## megamania

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Megamania is in charge of snacks today.



Pizza rolls, seasoned popcorn and mt dew.......as a back-up subway sandwiches, chips and beer


----------



## megamania

successful day.  Even in the wheelchair I got the heroclix sorted and boxed.  Glued together DnD figures and sort general cleaning.   Made Chrissy (our dog) happy as for lunch I made grilled cheese and turkey with bacon.


----------



## Aeson

Good job! 

I made grilled cheese and turkey sandwiches the other day. Bacon would have been a great addition.


----------



## megamania

few things suffer from adding bacon

possibly only my arteries


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Neil Patrick Harris was the best part. The rest (of the movie, not the cast) should die in a fire. If the line in the movie was true, Warner Bros was going to make one with or without the Wachowski sisters. They made this drek instead to keep control. The concept was interesting, the execution was bad.
> 
> Dune is back on HBOMAX. Watch it instead and be in scifi bliss.



What bothered me the most was how they - in the movie - said that Bullet Time was a big thing and for the "fourth game", they needed to come up with something even bigger... but then they failed to do that. Unless they SERIOUSLY thought that the mind powers during the motorcycle scene was that bigger thing... even though it made it so much better.

I feel like Matrix 2 is what happened when they said "How do we come up with something bigger?" and while many people didn't like that movie, at least they come up with what I thought were neat ideas to be something bigger. The fourth movie just failed miserably. It had potential though. I enjoyed the beginning of the movie, was intrigued by the changes, humored by the meta... and then grew bored as the movie progressed.


----------



## Aeson

I think the something bigger was supposed to be that Trinity is the Chosen One. They couldn't invent a new technology like bullet time so they went with a story twist.


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching Turning Red. There is a scene where Mei runs across roof tops turning into the red panda then back into the girl over and over. It's reminiscent of a scene in Ranma 1/2 where Ranma runs across rooftops turning from boy to girl over and over. It was amusing.


----------



## Blackrat

It’s that new movie about a were-red-panda or something like that? What is the target audience range? I mean, the Lil’Rat definitely wants to see it, but I suspect he’s a bit too young still…


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It’s that new movie about a were-red-panda or something like that? What is the target audience range? I mean, the Lil’Rat definitely wants to see it, but I suspect he’s a bit too young still…



She's not a were panda. It's a family curse. She turns into a panda when she gets upset....ok she's a were panda. The turning into a red panda is an allegory for getting her period. I don't know if he's too young or not. It's not scary. No sexual stuff. It probably is over his head. 

I realized another Ranma thing. Her hair turns from black to red. The red hair is a permanent change. Ok I'm gonna call it. This is a Ranma 1/2 clone. Ranma Satomi is Japanese but is cursed in China. His father turns into a panda. Mei is Chinese but she lives in Canada. Her mother also was cursed, she turns into a red panda also. There are too many connections to be a coincidence.


----------



## trappedslider

So,it's been two years since i last played WoW and I've forgotten how to play my class/spec


----------



## Aeson

I never knew how to play. I just ran around hacking/shooting/magicing everything in my path. And looked at the pretty scenery.


----------



## trappedslider

Archaeologists Have Found The Oldest Copy Of One Of The Most Important Stories Ever Told
					

Archaeologists Have Found The Oldest Copy Of One Of The Most Important Stories Ever Told




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Aeson

I honestly thought it was another story book, then I remembered you wouldn't post anything religious.


----------



## Blackrat

Meh, and here I was, hoping it would have been the lost 1/3 of the Gilgamesh Epic…


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Meh, and here I was, hoping it would have been the lost 1/3 of the Gilgamesh Epic…



everyone dies. 

There now no need to worry about it.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> View attachment 153327



Especially since mathematicians write dates properly so it’s actually 14.3.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Especially since mathematicians write dates properly so it’s actually 14.3.



Proper format should of course be Iso8601, which is YYYY-MM-DD. not the wrong format that the EU uses (and certainly not the even more wrong format that the US uses)


----------



## trappedslider

it's a lie created by "Big Math"!


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> Proper format should of course be Iso8601, which is YYYY-MM-DD. not the wrong format that the EU uses (and certainly not the even more wrong format that the US uses)



That is certainly a proper format. Ofcourse the most properest format would be within a decimal system.


----------



## Thunderfoot

I prefer the Military dd MMM yyyy format..

All days are two digit.  all months are three letters and and all years are four digit.  There is NO excuse to get it wrong under this format.

14 MAR 2022....


----------



## Aeson

In case you didn't know. The Botez sisters are stupid hot. 


Chess boxing? WTF?


----------



## Aeson

The wrestler Scott Hall is on life support. He had a series of heart attacks after surgery. His family has decided to take him off. I was never really a Scott Hall/Razor Ramone fan, but it's still sad news.









						Scott Hall’s family ‘will discontinue his life support’: Kevin Nash
					

Hall was put on life support after he suffered three heart attacks Saturday, during complications from hip replacement surgery.




					nypost.com
				




Kennestone, the hospital he's in is massive. It didn't used to be. It's continuously expanding. Ironically, it grows like cancer. It crosses streets connected by pedestrian bridges. I've been there several times for various reasons.


----------



## megamania

and he did pass away.   Liked him.  Loved his ladder match (the first ever) in Wrestlemania 10


----------



## Blackrat

Happy St. Urho’s Day everyone!


----------



## trappedslider

So, I just accidentally killed some player in GTAO by side swiping him to avoid hitting a cop car, while I was picking up a DJ for the nightclub. I'll upload the clip within a day or so.


----------



## Blackrat

”accidental”… Right…


----------



## megamania

Wow.  First try at Wordle today had all five letters in the wrong place but being part of the answer.


----------



## megamania

Health is clearly getting worse.  Can't sleep now.   

So if I don't post here for a fews....... well you can guess.  I'm talking to Mr. Hall and prepping for Mr. Perez


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Health is clearly getting worse.  Can't sleep now.
> 
> So if I don't post here for a fews....... well you can guess.  I'm talking to Mr. Hall and prepping for Mr. Perez



Damn shame. Been an honour being friends with you, so, in case it’s the last time you’re here, goodbye and may the Valkyrja be kind to you.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Health is clearly getting worse.  Can't sleep now.
> 
> So if I don't post here for a fews....... well you can guess.  I'm talking to Mr. Hall and prepping for Mr. Perez



You do seem to take stretches of time of no posting. I'm always happy and relieved to see you again. I know the day may come you don't return. I don't look forward to that day. 

Andy, you've always been a source of entertainment and inspiration. I don't want to say goodbye before it's time, so I won't.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't want to say goodbye before it's time, so I won't.



I’d agree, but I’ve recently missed the chance on quite a few occasions.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’d agree, but I’ve recently missed the chance on quite a few occasions.



I get it. I guess I'm still in denial?


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> ”accidental”… Right…



I just wanted to avoid hitting a cop car


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Andy, you've always been a source of entertainment and inspiration.....



You remembered my name-  my real name.    That means more to me than you may realize.  Thanks.

As for my health.... it is bad andd I have my very bad days (or nights) but I plan to stick around for as long as I can.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> You remembered my name-  my real name.    That means more to me than you may realize.  Thanks.
> 
> As for my health.... it is bad andd I have my very bad days (or nights) but I plan to stick around for as long as I can.



I feel it's important to remember names. If someone online gives you their real name it means something. I try to use it when I'm being truly genuine and honest to emphasize the point.

I'm glad to hear you're not giving up. It did sound that way this morning.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> If someone online gives you their real name it means something.



I gave you my REAL name...... oh yeah sure my real name


----------



## Aeson

Humans are apes, Mr. Walker.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> You remembered my name-  my real name.    That means more to me than you may realize.  Thanks.
> 
> As for my health.... it is bad andd I have my very bad days (or nights) but I plan to stick around for as long as I can.



I think the evidence speaks for itself. Itsofatso, you already stated you had given your real name.


----------



## megamania

To quote Arnold--  "I lied"


----------



## Aeson

Erin go bragh


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

I have been shorn of my golden brown locks, and jaunty beard. I feel my strength waning.


----------



## megamania

okay Samson


----------



## Aeson

You learn something new everyday. Today I learned foreign investments take taxes when the dividend is paid. Canada takes 25%. Switzerland is 35%. Japan 30%. I have stock in 2 Canadian companies and one Japanese company. 25 and 30 percent cuts seem too high to me. I'm not hugely invested in them so the tax isn't much, but it's cutting into what little profit I have.


----------



## Aeson

That's frustrating. 

Wordle 272 5/6


----------



## megamania




----------



## Aeson

I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Aeson said:


> You learn something new everyday. Today I learned foreign investments take taxes when the dividend is paid. Canada takes 25%. Switzerland is 35%. Japan 30%. I have stock in 2 Canadian companies and one Japanese company. 25 and 30 percent cuts seem too high to me. I'm not hugely invested in them so the tax isn't much, but it's cutting into what little profit I have.



that is why it takes a lot of investment capital just to make it worth while. then on April 15 you get taxed again!


----------



## Aeson

The Robinhood app has really changed how stocks are traded. I'm learning as I go. As I perfect my trading I transfer the knowledge to my IRA investment. At least that gets taxed when I draw on it at retirement. I decided those foreign stocks weren't worth the cost. I sold them at a profit.  I don't expect to become Warren Buffett, I started too late, but I hope to have something for a semi comfortable retirement.


----------



## Aeson

I had an odd reaction to my reaction to a news story. It's a story about children injured in Ukraine. The headline mentions a 15 year old girl but the story is about several children. My reaction after seeing one of her pictures was, it's a real shame, she's so pretty. I became disappointed in myself for that. Did I mean it was less of a shame if she were ugly? How did we become programmed to give difference to the more attractive?


----------



## Aeson

The masts are held in place with magnets. I had trouble getting the sails on. That's probably user error.


----------



## Aeson

A couple more. The masts are top heavy. They wobble when I walked around the table or move the ship. They could use stronger magnets I think.


----------



## Aeson

I'm reading a book called Relax And Enjoy Your Food. It's a fascinating read. Not only can we thank Russia for anti-vaxxers and Trump, we can thank them for the non-GMO and organic crowds also. Their propaganda trolls are also responsible for the GMO misinformation. I wonder how far their control of our country goes back. At least to 2000, I would think. That's kinda scary.


----------



## trappedslider

i'm was watching Heat a few hours ago and putting together a mental list of my favorite heist movies/moments

1. Begining of The Dark Knight
2. Heat
3. Inside man
4. Oceans 11
5. Den of Thieves


----------



## Aeson

Pine pollen season is started.  Blech


----------



## megamania

Just found out my intro price on a med over.  Now its 480 a month.   Not getting that one anymore


----------



## Aeson

That's criminal.  "If we can't over charge on this medication,  then we can't afford to research the other potential life saving medication." 

B.S. It's  nonsense and they know it.


----------



## Aeson

The Maury Show is ending after 31 years. Generations of men found out if they were that babies pappy on this show. How will they do that now?  Think about it. The show has been on long enough a father, his son, and his grandson could have possibly been on the show all to find out if they were the father of their respective children.


----------



## Blackrat

I hope that was not all that show was about… Because if it was, and it went on for 30 years, you have just crushed the last remains of my hope for humanity…


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I hope that was not all that show was about… Because if it was, and it went on for 30 years, you have just crushed the last remains of my hope for humanity…



It started as a typical day time trashy talk show. At some point it became nearly exclusively about paternity tests. At least 15 of its 31 years.


----------



## Aeson

The guitarist with the hair has several bands. There are two things in common. Him and a beautiful woman as lead singer.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> It started as a typical day time trashy talk show. At some point it became nearly exclusively about paternity tests. At least 15 of its 31 years.



Which is worse.......
That this show existed
or
That you know so much about it?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Which is worse.......
> That this show existed
> or
> That you know so much about it?



I think the worst part is they were able to film 1000's of episodes with just paternity tests. Are there really that many people that don't know who the father is?

And don't confuse my knowledge of pop culture with being a fan of the show. I am aware the show exists. I know what it's about, and that's it.


----------



## J.Quondam

They need a daytime talk show devoted to spotlighting people who are secretly addicted to daytime talk shows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The Maury Show is ending after 31 years. Generations of men found out if they were that babies pappy on this show. How will they do that now?  Think about it. The show has been on long enough a father, his son, and his grandson could have possibly been on the show all to find out if they were the father of their respective children.



I have only seen a few episodes, and those, only parts.  By cosmic coincidence, several of the episodes I have seen featured _the same woman_ looking for the father of her child.  In the *three times* I KNOW she appeared*, she was unsuccessful- the third time, she ran off the stage in tears.

I’m half curious to know how many guys she had unprotected sex with within the child’s paternity window and why.  But that just makes me feel bad for her…and me.


* Maury mentioned that it was her third appearance


----------



## megamania

J.Quondam said:


> They need a daytime talk show devoted to spotlighting people who are secretly addicted to daytime talk shows.



That was to air next week but was cancelled


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> * Maury mentioned that it was her third appearance




Boosts ratings.

Makes me proud of only one sexual partner and knowing when each of my children were conceived.   Hell of a story with my daughter.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Boosts ratings.
> 
> Makes me proud of only one sexual partner and knowing when each of my children were conceived.   Hell of a story with my daughter.



Which I'm sure she'd love for you to recount.


----------



## Aeson

Who doesn't know what Doctors Without Borders is? Apparently, a guest I had earlier today. I got a thank you letter for my donation. Of course it came with a request for more money and info about them in a pamphlet, which is what he saw, and prompted the question about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Who doesn't know what Doctors Without Borders is? Apparently, a guest I had earlier today. I got a thank you letter for my donation. Of course it came with a request for more money and info about them in a pamphlet, which is what he saw, and prompted the question about it.



Some people lead truly sheltered lives.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some people lead truly sheltered lives.



I know I did. That changed with the internet. This guy is probably between 25-30, I don't think there's an excuse for ignorance for people of his age in America. Unless this county, which I'm not sure he's ever strayed far from, just got the internet last Tuesday.


----------



## J.Quondam

Problem with the internet, though, is that it's compartmentalized just as surely as the real world is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I know I did. That changed with the internet. This guy is probably between 25-30, I don't think there's an excuse for ignorance for people of his age in America. Unless this county, which I'm not sure he's ever strayed far from, just got the internet last Tuesday.



Never underestimate the ability of people to tune things out.  My 76yo Mom is a regular viewer of CNN & BBC and does NOT watch FOX, OAN, etc.

And I guarantee-damn-tee you Dad & I routinely wind up informing/reminding her of current issues.  This isn’t dementia, this is how she’s always been- she pays attention to things that interest her, and tunes out the rest.  

I’ve even seen her do that with the local news.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Problem with the internet, though, is that it's compartmentalized just as surely as the real world is.



I imagine if I get past the porn in his search history, it's all trucks, hunting, truck nuts, and guns.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Which I'm sure she'd love for you to recount.



At least once a year we do.  Silly Canadian French-men children


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I imagine if I get past the porn in his search history, it's all trucks, hunting, truck nuts, and guns.



No kittens?


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Who doesn't know what Doctors Without Borders is? Apparently, a guest I had earlier today. I got a thank you letter for my donation. Of course it came with a request for more money and info about them in a pamphlet, which is what he saw, and prompted the question about it.



I know the basics, but that's it.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I know the basics, but that's it.



But at least you heard of it. He had never heard of it.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> But at least you heard of it. He had never heard of it.



If it hadn't been a part of a character's arc during ER, I may not have heard of it all.

Ask someone under the age of 30 if they know of Jerry's kids and MDA.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> No kittens?



I mentioned the porn.


----------



## CleverNickName

Speaking of Doctors Without Borders, I was a member of the student chapter of Engineers Without Borders at my alma mater.  They do good work, particularly with improving the lives of small communities all over the world.  For my part:  I designed a water cistern for an orphanage in Nicaragua.


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't aware that was a thing. Good on you. 
And that organization will be needed when the rebuilding process starts. Let's hope it's soon.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some people lead truly sheltered lives.




And a lot of people just aren't capable of (and/or interested in) seeing the larger world outside of their own personal experience and beliefs. For a lot of folks, if something wasn't part of their experience growing up they may never become aware of it since their "world" has basically become set into stone by the time they get into their twenties. They don't go out of their way to seek out new things. Short of some outside factor intruding into their lives that introduces new information/experiences, they'll just go marching along doing the same things they've always done. And even then, their usual reaction to things intruding into their world view is to reflexively reject or ignore it.

On the other hand, sometimes information/knowledge just doesn't filter out into a larger group consciousness that isn't somehow connected to it, or may be dated and have become less relevant to the larger group consciousness. (For years, Floor Jansen has been the lead singer of a world-famous band that sells millions of records every year, but no one in the Netherlands where she's from had heard of her until she ended up on a Dutch tv show that got posted on Youtube. And as mentioned, the Jerry's Kids telethons (and telethons in general) have long since faded from popular consciousness as other things have replaced it.)


----------



## Aeson

I'm really getting tired of the cops following me. I'm driving around DOING MY JOB. I wish they would get a real job and stop harassing innocent people. The world would be better off with fewer cops in it. People can live in peace without fear of being shot, profiled, or entrapped.


----------



## trappedslider

I was at the library yesterday and discovered that a book I enjoy reading despite the author's action has an audio version that is divided into two volumes each about 23 discs. It's also read by a full cast instead of one person.

I didn't get it, mainly because I'm too lazy to rip that many discs.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I could never get into audio books. In addition to my hearing issues, I'm also one of those people who has trouble filtering out extraneous stimuli. So I'd have to sit down with a pair of headphones on to listen to it with my eyes closed.
The only audio book I own is the Dresden Files novel _Full Moon _by Jim Butcher, as read by James Marsters (Spike from _Buffy_).
I've never actually listened to it in the fifteen (?) years I've owned it.


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve been enjoying audio books for about five years now. I listen to them on my trips to work and back. It takes me about a month to get through an average book. I’m going through the Horus Heresy series at the moment. That should take me a couple of years still


----------



## Mad_Jack

Somebody in the thread about Nova coming to the MCU was unaware who the character was, and someone else countered that the guy was #98 on IGN's list of the greatest superheroes.
Someone asked who the hell could even name 100 superheroes, and the next post was of course a list of 99 other superheroes. To which I added another 66 right off the top of my head.

Which made me realize that I could _easily_ rattle off the names of probably somewhere around three hundred superheroes from Marvel, DC, and some of the other publishers.

I am the wellspring from which all useless knowledge flows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Somebody in the thread about Nova coming to the MCU was unaware who the character was, and someone else countered that the guy was #98 on IGN's list of the greatest superheroes.
> Someone asked who the hell could even name 100 superheroes, and the next post was of course a list of 99 other superheroes. To which I added another 66 right off the top of my head.
> 
> Which made me realize that I could _easily_ rattle off the names of probably somewhere around three hundred superheroes from Marvel, DC, and some of the other publishers.
> 
> I am the wellspring from which all useless knowledge flows.



I got into comics in the early 1970s, and _mostly_ quit by 2000.  99% of that was superhero titles, mostly Marvel & DC.

I can remember a great many of the characters, but every once in a while, I encounter one I recognize, but cannot recall the name of.  OTOH, I can sometimes dredge up names that only popped up in a handful of issues, like Tyroc.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I’ve been enjoying audio books for about five years now. I listen to them on my trips to work and back.



I listen to audiobooks if i'm doing something that doesn't require me to listen to whatever I'm doing, like if I'm grinding races in GTA online or mining ore in WoW. Right now I'm listening to World War Z unabridged and it has a full cast of Hollywood.

The book I skipped was L Ron Hubbard's Battlefield Earth.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> I am the wellspring from which all useless knowledge flows.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’ve been enjoying audio books for about five years now. I listen to them on my trips to work and back. It takes me about a month to get through an average book. I’m going through the Horus Heresy series at the moment. That should take me a couple of years still



Humble Bundle had those audio books recently. I thought about getting them. They'll be available again one day.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got into comics in the early 1970s, and _mostly_ quit by 2000.  99% of that was superhero titles, mostly Marvel & DC.
> 
> I can remember a great many of the characters, but every once in a while, I encounter one I recognize, but cannot recall the name of.  OTOH, I can sometimes dredge up names that only popped up in a handful of issues, like Tyroc.




 I was born in '72, so I started reading comics at the start of the '80's. I used to get a lot of older comics at yard sales and such when I was a kid, though, so my general comics knowledge goes back to about the '70's, with certain specific areas (Batman, WWII comics) reaching back to the late '50's. I stopped reading comics on a regular basis in the early '90's, although I'm at least vaguely familiar with most of the major Marvel and DC characters and storylines up through around maybe 2005 or 2010...
Every time I hit a movie theater to see a superhero film, I'm always the guy that ends up with a circle of people around me while I explain the origins of some of the characters, the differences between the comics and the movies, and just how many little easter eggs and references they threw in that only comics fans would get...


----------



## trappedslider

BARK!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm really getting tired of the cops following me. I'm driving around DOING MY JOB. I wish they would get a real job and stop harassing innocent people. The world would be better off with fewer cops in it. People can live in peace without fear of being shot, profiled, or entrapped.



Careful.  I used to be a cop


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> Which made me realize that I could _easily_ rattle off the names of probably somewhere around three hundred superheroes from Marvel, DC, and some of the other publishers.



I might beat you....  Marvel, DC, Valiant, Dark Horse, Comico, Image, Crusade, Cliffhanger,  and more


Mad_Jack said:


> .


----------



## megamania

Mad_Jack said:


> I was born in '72, so I started reading comics at the start of the '80's. I used to get a lot of older comics at yard sales and such when I was a kid, though, so my general comics knowledge goes back to about the '70's, with certain specific areas (Batman, WWII comics) reaching back to the late '50's. I stopped reading comics on a regular basis in the early '90's, although I'm at least vaguely familiar with most of the major Marvel and DC characters and storylines up through around maybe 2005 or 2010...
> Every time I hit a movie theater to see a superhero film, I'm always the guy that ends up with a circle of people around me while I explain the origins of some of the characters, the differences between the comics and the movies, and just how many little easter eggs and references they threw in that only comics fans would get...



Started in late 70's.  Considered myself a Comicologists by 84.  Planned to write a book about the history but then came the internet.


----------



## Aeson

I was going to argue for my anti police stance. I just don't have it in me at this time. 


Guys, I'm taking off. I'm not sure how long. Maybe a few days, maybe forever. Happy adventures to you all. I hope your journey is long. May your treasures be plentiful. Always be strong of heart and of mind. Make wiser decisions than I did.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> I might beat you....  Marvel, DC, Valiant, Dark Horse, Comico, Image, Crusade, Cliffhanger,  and more




 Yeah, I'm pretty deep on the Marvel and DC characters, but only know a handful of the Dark Horse, Image and Valiant characters...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I was going to argue for my anti police stance. I just don't have it in me at this time.
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm taking off. I'm not sure how long. Maybe a few days, maybe forever. Happy adventures to you all. I hope your journey is long. May your treasures be plentiful. Always be strong of heart and of mind. Make wiser decisions than I did.



need to talk?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Guys, I'm taking off. I'm not sure how long. Maybe a few days, maybe forever. Happy adventures to you all. I hope your journey is long. May your treasures be plentiful. Always be strong of heart and of mind. Make wiser decisions than I did.


----------



## megamania

Well today's Woedle is tripping me up.  three guesses thus far and not one solid green letter


----------



## megamania

Watching Dead Files.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Somebody posted the first pic, so of course I had to respond...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I’ve been enjoying audio books for about five years now. I listen to them on my trips to work and back. It takes me about a month to get through an average book. I’m going through the Horus Heresy series at the moment. That should take me a couple of years still



Yeah, I've been listening to the Horus Heresy on and off for a couple years. (I've also listened the Wheel of Time series and all of the Dresden Files books that were out as of like last year I think? - The one where Chicago gets attacked). I'm on Book 26. And then after this, there's the Siege of Terra series, so still got a LONG way till the final showdown. Some of these books are mediocre, but overall, this series has so many amazing aspects to it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I was going to argue for my anti police stance. I just don't have it in me at this time.
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm taking off. I'm not sure how long. Maybe a few days, maybe forever. Happy adventures to you all. I hope your journey is long. May your treasures be plentiful. Always be strong of heart and of mind. Make wiser decisions than I did.



Personally, I don't think an anti-police is something you'd have to argue for with most people nowadays.

Ooftah, I almost started going into that, talking about defunding the police and whatnot. Yeah, I don't want to ruin the nice Saturday evening by going into that...

But hey, it's okay to take break. Take care of yourself. If that means being away from the Hivemind, be away from the Hivemind. It if means hanging out in the Hivemind, hang out in the Hivemind. I know my... "attendance"... here is very spotty. But it's nice to see that overall, the majority of people that were here ten years ago are still here now. So there is a high chance that when/if you do decide to return, most of us will be here to welcome you back! My response may or may not be delayed, but it'll be there nonetheless!


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I've been listening to the Horus Heresy on and off for a couple years. (I've also listened the Wheel of Time series and all of the Dresden Files books that were out as of like last year I think? - The one where Chicago gets attacked).



Battleground,so far no news on the next book.


----------



## trappedslider

so, funny story, I checked out the following new book from my library 


Spoiler











but I opened it up and found


Spoiler











The book's jacket had been put on upside down and backward lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Hey, at least it's the right book... I've had that happen at a bookstore, where somebody got a three-finger discount by switching the jackets on a couple of similarly sized books, one of which was $25 more expensive than the other one.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Hey, at least it's the right book... I've had that happen at a bookstore, where somebody got a three-finger discount by switching the jackets on a couple of similarly sized books, one of which was $25 more expensive than the other one.



yeah, i'll let them know when I return it.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Battleground,so far no news on the next book.



Yeah, that's it. I enjoyed the book. Be interesting to see where the story goes from there. And dang, Dresden just can't ever quite catch a break, can he?


----------



## Blackrat

Improved wordlelike Dungleon


----------



## trappedslider

I'd watch it


----------



## megamania

How is Dungleon improved over Wordle ?


----------



## Mad_Jack

It's a different game but with the same mechanic. Instead of words, you guess the layout of a "dungeon" using six pictures of fantasy heroes, monsters and dungeon stuff - there's some additional hidden rules, like how certain things are only ever in one spot or certain things always go together, etc.
Having played a few times, I prefer wordle.


----------



## megamania

Tried it.  Got it on 6th row


----------



## megamania

Wordle wins if only because its letters set up like a typewriter/keyboard,   Spent a lot of time searching for correct image and hero vs monster vs item.  All three look alike


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Anyone watch Moon Knight?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Anyone watch Moon Knight?



Yup.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh it started already? Yeah, I’ll be checking it out.


----------



## megamania

Let me when everyone has seen it.  I want to talk about it but not ruin it either with spoilers


----------



## Mad_Jack

It's looking like the Bones 6 KS is probably going to hit $500,000 before the end of the day. They hit their initial $30,000 funding goal in about two minutes... And they didn't crash Kickstarter this time, lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> It's looking like the Bones 6 KS is probably going to hit $500,000 before the end of the day. They hit their initial $30,000 funding goal in about two minutes... And they didn't crash Kickstarter this time, lol.



Currently at $529k, so yeah, definitely hit the half mil mark. (Only cause I looked after I saw your post. Hah)


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Let me when everyone has seen it.  I want to talk about it but not ruin it either with spoilers



There’s a thread for it Moon Knight - SPOILERS

Although, I admit it’s more comfortable to talk in our smaller little circle.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> Currently at $529k, so yeah, definitely hit the half mil mark. (Only cause I looked after I saw your post. Hah)




 Given that it's only the second day now, it's looking like this one may well hit three million again.


----------



## trappedslider

I'm pretty sure that in maybe 10 to 15 yrs most of this will be reality Enter the Metaverse with Razer Hypersense Suit


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Given that it's only the second day now, it's looking like this one may well hit three million again.



Yeah, at $700k atm. I haven't backed it, but I have a friend who backed it early in the day on the first day. Think he's backed every one so far.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Where is “sentient beings from non-Euclidean planes of existence“ on that chart?


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Where is “sentient beings from non-Euclidean planes of existence“ on that chart?



Exobiology. Top right. 

”Good” is such a subjective term…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks- missed that.

But I would think it should be right on the good/bad dividing line, though.  While it’s subjective, this chart is created from a humanocentric POV.

I mean, even with merely dealing with the broad spectrum of sentient life forms our universe potentially holds, not all of them are going to be interested in amicable relationships with humanity.  And vice versa.

Add the alien-ness of being extraplanar?  Their mere _presence_ might be antithetical to human life,  Their “Wassup, dude!” might turn you inside out.


----------



## megamania

Im mostly Weird Bad with a pinch of good for flavor,  Nothing "normal"


----------



## megamania

I saw they have anime but no comic books.......E Tu Bruti- E Tu? (sorry for butchering spelling)


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I saw they have anime but no comic books.......E Tu Bruti- E Tu? (sorry for butchering spelling)



Et tu. Literally ”and you”. The whole phrase as said by Caesar is propably embellishment by Shakespear.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Et tu. Literally ”and you”. The whole phrase as said by Caesar is propably embellishment by Shakespear.



He was like that.


----------



## trappedslider

and Brutus' response "I hope you get the point"

_runs and hides_


----------



## megamania

Marches up to you and slaps you


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


> Marches up to you and slaps you



That's fair.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


>



Han vs Greedo in the game is absolutely awesome. My 5yo. son found it the most hilarious thing ever


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Han vs Greedo in the game is absolutely awesome. My 5yo. son found it the most hilarious thing ever



i just got home with my copy and it's installing right now


----------



## Blackrat

I got digital so it preloaded last week. I’ve usually held to a 1-hour max game time for the kid, but today he got an exception and we played for 2. Started at ep.4, and we just made it to Deathstar before quitting.


----------



## CleverNickName




----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> Et tu. Literally ”and you”. The whole phrase as said by Caesar is propably embellishment by Shakespear.




 Several decades back I drew a comic strip...

In the first panel, there are three candy machines and a soda machine lined up in a row. They all have faces on them.
In the next one, one of the candy machines has become a soda machine.
In the third, another of the candy machines has also become a soda machine. The last remaining candy machine is looking at the other one sideways, and asking, "E2, Bruti?"


----------



## Mad_Jack

CleverNickName said:


>




 Yeah, that's exactly the way I remember it.


----------



## megamania

Cartoons were not like that as a kid.  Gawd-- I'm old


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

That's just a taste of what I grew up on


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> That's just a taste of what I grew up on



This is what I grew up on:


Seriously though... if I'm ever bummed, all I need to do is listen to this opening or Smells Like Teen Spirit and I'm ready to rock!


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> This is what I grew up on:
> 
> 
> Seriously though... if I'm ever bummed, all I need to do is listen to this opening or Smells Like Teen Spirit and I'm ready to rock!


----------



## Dog Moon

That's Saturday mornings... This was weekday afternoons...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, someone beat me to the Batman!

Threw me off for a second when I saw batman x2. Hah.


----------



## trappedslider

this was the educational cartoon


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> That's Saturday mornings... This was weekday afternoons...



and


----------



## trappedslider

and while not a cartoon still part of watching kid stuff


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> and



Oh man, I'd totally forgotten about that show! But yeah, I watched that too.


----------



## Dog Moon

I loved power rangers as a kid. I tried to watch an episode again a while back... couldn't do it.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, I'd totally forgotten about that show! But yeah, I watched that too.



I remember when they released the 1st 5 episodes with the boardgame lol as it is I currently own all of it either on DVD or digital


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> I loved power rangers as a kid. I tried to watch an episode again a while back... couldn't do it.



It's soo cheesy, for a time I had the communicator beep as my notifications, then someone confused it with kim possible and I was umm no excuse you...


----------



## CleverNickName

trappedslider said:


> and while not a cartoon still part of watching kid stuff



Fun fact:  I went to high school with the guy who played the Silver Ranger.


----------



## Blackrat

This was my childhood show of choice: My mom bought them on vhs whenever they dubbed a new one in finnish.


----------



## megamania

X-Men, Spider-man and in my early twenties- Batman   Good times


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

and the obvious......


----------



## trappedslider

megamania said:


>




and this is how we learned about history


----------



## Dog Moon

Can't forget this classic:


----------



## trappedslider

so this is a cut scene from Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga,it's from episode two, when those little bug things are sent to kill the senator 


Spoiler


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> so this is a cut scene from Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga,it's from episode two, when those little bug things are sent to kill the senator
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154939



Did you see the Han vs Greedo cut scene? Very similarly humorous take.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Did you see the Han vs Greedo cut scene? Very similarly humorous take.



I've seen the video but I haven't experienced it myself yet. I'm only on episode 2 lol


----------



## Blackrat

The Wampa scene is pretty fun too. I love how they’ve managed to turn the most brutal scenes in the movies into something cute and fun. Even more so than in the earlier games.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> The Wampa scene is pretty fun too. I love how they’ve managed to turn the most brutal scenes in the movies into something cute and fun. Even more so than in the earlier games.



I just got done with the dorid factory and Anikin complaining about how unsafe it is and wanting to speak to the manager lol poor Jango everything falling on him lol


----------



## megamania

House was nearly struck by a tree from the wind storm.


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> House was nearly struck by a tree from the wind storm.




 That could have been expensive... Looks like it would have at the very least ripped the gutters off. 
 I'm honestly surprised we haven't had any drop so far this spring - the wind up here in CT has been pretty much howling non-stop since the end of February.


----------



## megamania

My son did a video of the fallen tree


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dayum, that was a close one... What are you planning to do with it - do you or your son have a chainsaw, or will you need to get somebody to come get rid of it?


In other news, I was mildly productive today... I went down to the foodbank at the church to pick up some stuff, then spent at least four hours painting a mini in the afternoon.
As you can imagine, it's always pretty random what you'll get from the church - this week I ended up with twelve bagels, a package of cinnamon raisin English muffins, a couple onion rolls, a loaf of white bread (french toast cut), a round loaf of sourdough, and two 2ft.-long baguettes. I'm the only person in my house - what the _hell_ am I going to do with that much bread? lol
At least I'm all good on food for the next two weeks (foodbank is every 2nd and 4th Sat.)... I've still got tuna noodle casserole in the freezer left from the last supply drop, and I've got the stuff to do a smallish thing of elbow pasta with meat sauce (no frackin way I'm making that little box of _pepper jack _mac and cheese, but I can throw the pasta in with the other box of elbows). I can also mix up the two packages of turkey gravy and the can of cream of chicken soup and put it on top of rice and vegetables with the pound of ground turkey and the leftover chicken breast I cut up the other day.
Between the last of my current big pot of pasta and meat sauce, the tuna noodle casserole, and the next thing of pasta, that should last me all of this coming week, and the rice should cover the next.


----------



## megamania

Wife and I were discussing that just today.  Got ideas since my chainsaw is broken.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I ended up with twelve bagels, a package of cinnamon raisin English muffins, a couple onion rolls, a loaf of white bread (french toast cut), a round loaf of sourdough, and two 2ft.-long baguettes. I'm the only person in my house - what the _hell_ am I going to do with that much bread?



Well, some bread can be refrigerated and used later no problem,  if toasted.  A pair of baguettes is enough to make several batches of bread pudding.  We also used baguettes as the base for faux pizzas.

if you know someone who brews their own booze, there’s a weak Russian beer that tastes surprisingly like Dr. Pepper that is made from cinnamon raisin bread.

Sourdoug and onion rolls go well with soups- as a side, as a topper and sometimes, as a thickener.

And there’s always sharing with neighbors or wildlife*!


* no onions for the critters, though.


----------



## megamania

Bagel sandwiches, dipping in Marina or Tomato sauce.   grilled cheese, reg sandwiches  toasted with cheese or butter

and as mentioned already-  trading with friends


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> I just got done with the dorid factory and Anikin complaining about how unsafe it is and wanting to speak to the manager lol poor Jango everything falling on him lol



Episode 1, when Qui-Gon meets Jar Jar, the droid transport hits his head into the rythm of Imperial March! Hilarious! I broke down laughing.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Episode 1, when Qui-Gon meets Jar Jar, the droid transport hits his head into the rythm of Imperial March! Hilarious! I broke down laughing.



the conversation in the holding area 
"That's my operating number!" 
"I'm not a spy" 
"This is  housekeeping"

and how they get the turbo lifts unlocked lol


----------



## megamania

Bought a Warlock basic set, Doors sub-set, Stairs & Ladders sub-set.    Kinda wish I bought these earlier


----------



## trappedslider

As inflation soars, how is AriZona iced tea still 99 cents?
					

Tall cans of AriZona iced tea have cost 99 cents since 1992. The family behind the company says it's committed to that price even as the prices of aluminum and corn syrup climb higher.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## megamania

Welp.... my wife tested positive for Covid.  Safe to say I have it at this point also.


----------



## trappedslider

Well, now I can add the correct lens placement for a nuclear device to the long list of trivia I know.


----------



## megamania

Aka-Laka- BOOM!

If a Nuke goes off in a forest does anyone hear it?


----------



## trappedslider

In Halo: Combat Evolved (2001), the player can shoot the arms off a Flood Combat Form to make it ’friendly' by rendering it unable to attack. We are obligated to note, of course, that this is not an advisable way to make friends in real life...


----------



## Mad_Jack

megamania said:


> Aka-Laka- BOOM!
> 
> If a Nuke goes off in a forest does anyone hear it?




 Only if they're outside the initial blast radius...  
The overpressure wave is travelling slightly faster than the speed of sound, so you'd need to be far enough way to survive the initial blast in order to remain alive long enough to hear it.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Mad_Jack

Yesterday it was 60 degrees out and sunny.

And yet in the middle of the afternoon there was a five-minute_ hailstorm_, with 5mm chunks coming down like pouring rain. Looking out my windows I could actually see little white spots forming all over my lawn

Half an hour later, it was gone like it never happened.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## megamania

Wish this tiredness and dry cough would go away.

Still..... conditions of Covid with shots vs without......  I'll take with boosters


----------



## megamania

Feeling better


----------



## Blackrat

The post and comments are in finnish, but the gist of it is that they are testing delivery-bots in Finland. The problem is, these traffic lights only go green for pedestrians if you press a button…

I, for one, welcome our new robotic overlords!


----------



## megamania

Wall-E 's ancestors revealed


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well, I love Cherry-trees, and now when spring finally came, here are some photos I have taken the past few days...


----------



## megamania

Used to have a few Cherry trees at the house.


----------



## Blackrat

I got one of these for a birthday present this year:


----------



## CleverNickName

Coworker:  Do you have Confined Space Entry training?
Me:  What's a 'confined space'?
Coworker:  Never mind, I'll ask someone else.
Me, with 40hr CSE training and 100+ hours logged in confined spaces:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> Coworker:  Do you have Confined Space Entry training?
> Me:  What's a 'confined space'?
> Coworker:  Never mind, I'll ask someone else.
> Me, with 40hr CSE training and 100+ hours logged in confined spaces:



Sounds like something I absolutely want NONE of.  I’m not claustrophobic, but when you’re talking about tight enough to to require _training?_

That’s at least one semi trailer full of “HELLNAW!”


----------



## Mad_Jack

CleverNickName said:


> Coworker:  Do you have Confined Space Entry training?
> Me:  What's a 'confined space'?
> Coworker:  Never mind, I'll ask someone else.
> Me, with 40hr CSE training and 100+ hours logged in confined spaces:




Gawd... The head of Maintenance at my old job spent twenty years doing confined space stuff at one of his previous jobs, and it had made him completely frackin' _mental_... He was so paranoid about safety consciousness that you couldn't unjam a damn stapler without him freaking out about it unless you were in the maintenance dept - and even then, he'd want you to put up safety cones and lockout/tagout the damn stapler...  

 (When I was running the box-making machine, I was literally the only guy in the company who'd been shown by the factory tech guy how to do the dirt-simple preventative maintenance on it, but sometimes I'd have to wait for a whole week until one of the maintenance guys had time to get around to it. And then I'd have to stand there and talk them through it since they didn't know what they were doing.
 Because, despite me reaching into the machine all day long (it was completely non-functional with the door raised) to reload and unjam it, the guy insisted on having the thing locked out just to hit a handful of lube spots, grease the chain, blow the water out of the air line and blow the dust out of the cpu drawer. He even kept the key for the side doors of the machine in his desk drawer.   )


----------



## CleverNickName

Mad_Jack said:


> Gawd... The head of Maintenance at my old job spent twenty years doing confined space stuff at one of his previous jobs, and it had made him completely frackin' _mental_... He was so paranoid about safety consciousness that you couldn't unjam a damn stapler without him freaking out about it unless you were in the maintenance dept - and even then, he'd want you to put up safety cones and lockout/tagout the damn stapler...



I don't see the problem...

But seriously though, yeah...the years of safety training can start to make you paranoid after a while.  But I think it's the _good _kind of paranoid, the kind that will make you take fewer risks than necessary, keep you safer than you need to be, and force everyone around you to slow down, think things through, and do them right.   As opposed to the _bad _kind of paranoid...the sort that makes you do the really bizarre and harmful stuff like reject life-saving vaccinations.


----------



## Mad_Jack

CleverNickName said:


> But I think it's the _good _kind of paranoid, the kind that will make you take fewer risks than necessary, keep you safer than you need to be, and force everyone around you to slow down, think things through, and do them right.




 While this is certainly true, it also made him hard to work with, since he was constantly stressed out and screaming at everyone over insignificant things.


In other news...


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> That's Saturday mornings... This was weekday afternoons...



Loved that show and Gargoyles and Spider-Man too.

Also...


----------



## Knightfall

Also this was one of my favorite cartoons..


----------



## Knightfall

And I loved this show too..


----------



## Knightfall

Which was better?


----------



## Knightfall

And Teen Titans!


----------



## trappedslider

so, since it's the 3rd anniversary of Avengers: Endgame, I was watching it and realized that they missed a chance for Thanos: creative problem solver


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> so, since it's the 3rd anniversary of Avengers: Endgame, I was watching it and realized that they missed a chance for Thanos: creative problem solver



And The Hulk goes “DUH!”


----------



## CleverNickName




----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, I’m looking at USAjobs.com for federal employment opportunities, and “recreation therapist” for the federal prison system shows up in the list.

Immediately, my mind heard *Hank Hill *saying, “I’m gonna bring back the joy of dodgeball to these people.  LISTEN UP!  Aryan Brotherhood gather over there.” (_Pointing_.) “MS13, y’all get over there!”  (_Pointing_.)  “Now everybody, on my signal…GRAB YOUR BALLS!”

(Ball grabbing starts.) 

“Oh dear lord, not like that!  _NOT LIkE THAT!_”


----------



## megamania

quiet........

should rename this to Aeson's Hive


----------



## CleverNickName

Speaking of, we haven't seen Aeson in a while.  Hope all is well.


----------



## trappedslider

CleverNickName said:


> Speaking of, we haven't seen Aeson in a while.  Hope all is well.



He said he was taking a break, but I hope he's doing okay


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Texas is currently having a heat wave.  We didn’t hit 100degF, but we still had a (brief) power outage, ‘cause Texas.


----------



## megamania

me playing with my new toys..... Warlock Tiles


----------



## megamania

Bumming that the comic book artist George Perez died this weekend.  Neal Adams the week before.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So, I’m looking at USAjobs.com for federal employment opportunities, and “recreation therapist” for the federal prison system shows up in the list.



Ugh.... job hunting...

I finished one year of school. Have this one job opportunity. Would be great for me, haven't heard anything back yet. Good chance I won't get it, unfortunately, starting to look for other things. Need to make sure whatever job I get can work with my schedule cause I still got one more year of schooling. School is both neat and lame at the same time.


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> Speaking of, we haven't seen Aeson in a while.  Hope all is well.



I hope so as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m one of those people who likes school.  I know, I know…


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m one of those people who likes school.  I know, I know…



I do too. Unfortunately, one needs money to live…


----------



## megamania

Who needs food, water, utilities, internet or a car?   Could sell some organs.  Maybe some man-milk.......


----------



## Blackrat

Tried to sell some blood but they kept asking whose blood it was and how I got so much…


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m one of those people who likes school.  I know, I know…



I feel that school, once you're doing something you like and you're taking classes for that thing you like, can be good and interesting. This is the third time I've been to school. The first time was a little neat cause it was a new experience, but eventually without knowing what I wanted to do, I quickly became tired of it and dropped out. The second time I thought I knew what I wanted and it was interesting (even if it was Accounting), but then after two part time semesters I stopped. This time, I was going for HVAC and I have never convinced myself to go to class as often as I did during this past year. There were plenty of days when I just didn't feel like going (though to be fair I think a couple of those I ended up not actually going), but for the vast majority of those times I went anyway because I had a group that I hung out with and I actually enjoyed going to class. I have a second year to do and I'm looking forward to it even though I just finished the last year.

But of course even though I overall enjoyed it, it was still school and sometimes school is just blah because it's school and for no other reason than that.

And now I know WAY more than I did at the beginning of the year. I know I still have plenty more to know. A friend is asking if I can help replace a boiler that is not good any longer. It's interesting looking at it because I know enough to vaguely understand it and I'm hoping I know enough to kind of fiddle it out. Class didn't quite prepare me for THIS! So she understands that I just finished my first year and that my knowledge is not as much as a person who has been doing it for years, but she believes in me. As for me, a part of me has doubts, but the other part is trying to look at it like a puzzle and I tend to enjoy puzzles. But if it ends up being too much for me, she'll understand. Just doing this though until I find some real work. Whew.


----------



## trappedslider

Josh Hawley wants to punish Disney by taking copyright law back to 1909 and that sucks
					

I can’t believe I’m taking Disney’s side on anything




					www.theverge.com
				




well,that's beyond dumb


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> Josh Hawley wants to punish Disney by taking copyright law back to 1909 and that sucks
> 
> 
> I can’t believe I’m taking Disney’s side on anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theverge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well,that's beyond dumb



To paraphrase a Pantera album name, it’s…_Far Beyond Drivel._


----------



## trappedslider

The only time a political speech saved a life: In 1912, Theodore Roosevelt was saved from a bullet thanks to a 50-page speech in his coat pocket. Roosevelt made sure to deliver a shortened speech before seeking medical attention.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Tried to sell some blood but they kept asking whose blood it was and how I got so much…



I tried to donate some organs and they got all nosey, asking stuff like " Whose organs are they?" and other rude questions. See if I ever donate again.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> The post and comments are in finnish, but the gist of it is that they are testing delivery-bots in Finland. The problem is, these traffic lights only go green for pedestrians if you press a button…
> 
> I, for one, welcome our new robotic overlords!



why do I see skynet mentioned???


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> why do I see skynet mentioned???



Says ”Skynet is cancelled”


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> me playing with my new toys..... Warlock Tiles



I always wanted something like that, but could never convince myself to spend the money on them.


----------



## trappedslider

I made a thing!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Blackrat said:


> Says ”Skynet is cancelled”



how do I know you are telling me the truth?


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> how do I know you are telling me the truth?



You don’t. You just have to trust my definitely non-A.I. word…


----------



## trappedslider

Wordle 330 5/6


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

r-u-n r.o.u.s?


----------



## Blackrat

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> r-u-n r.o.u.s?



Rodents of Unusual Size? I don’t believe they exist.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Rodents of Unusual Size? I don’t believe they exist.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I am happy to say that the fact that you read that means you are not an AI. I had to know.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Not dead, just mostly offline. Not that you cared, just didn't want you stealing my stuff, lol.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not dead yet. Only mostly dead. Life is still shite. 

I've changed jobs. I went from a small town paper to the big time. The Atlanta Journal Constitution or AJC. I also deliver the New York Times, USA Today, Wall Street Journal, and Barons. The one I worked for let us all go because they were going to deliver by mail. Back to working 7 days a week. 
I smashed up my car good last night. It's drivable but looks Pretty bad.

Every time I start to get a little ahead something comes along and mucks it up. Not sure how often I'll be around. I miss you guys. I'll try to check in more often.


----------



## Aeson

BTW I'm still the same ol me. WTF, Texas? I either want to teleport the whole of Austin away from the insanity, or copy and paste it all over Texas.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> BTW I'm still the same ol me. WTF, Texas? I either want to teleport the whole of Austin away from the insanity, or copy and paste it all over Texas.



Teleport it somewhere with actual seasons and reasonable housing prices,.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm not dead yet. Only mostly dead. Life is still shite.




Like this?


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Teleport it somewhere with actual seasons and reasonable housing prices, and I'd move back to Austin in a heartbeat.



Here in Georgia we have Summer, Fall, and Pollen season.


----------



## Blackrat

The Finnish summer is beautiful. Last year it was a tuesday.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> The Finnish summer is beautiful. Last year it was a tuesday.




Seems to be similar to the Swedish one.


----------



## Aeson

I think my state is the upside down version of Finland. I need you to be my Eleven and get me out of here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just found out today that my college roomie and good buddy whom I lost contact with some years ago has been working for Paizo for the last few years.  

I’m currently contemplating if I should contact him, and if so, how.  As in, how I should approach the “howdy from yesterfriend.”


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just found out today that my college roomie and good buddy whom I lost contact with some years ago has been working for Paizo for the last few years.
> 
> I’m currently contemplating if I should contact him, and if so, how.  As in, how I should approach the “howdy from yesterfriend.”


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just found out today that my college roomie and good buddy whom I lost contact with some years ago has been working for Paizo for the last few years.
> 
> I’m currently contemplating if I should contact him, and if so, how.  As in, how I should approach the “howdy from yesterfriend.”



You start off with a compliment sandwich. 

You were my bestest buddy ever.
Give me free stuff
I like Paizo


----------



## Aeson

I saw a sign last night advertising The Great Purge this weekend. 

It's just a yard sale, but I'm loving the sign.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I saw a sign last night advertising The Great Purge this weekend.
> 
> It's just a yard sale, but I'm loving the sign.


----------



## Aeson

I backed a Kickstarter for a game called Household. You play a fairy in a big giant house. Each room is a different environment to explore. Other fairy factions control the different rooms. The concept really intrigues me. Ravenloft had a module where the PCs were marionettes in a toy shop. The players hated it because it limited their abilities. I liked it though. One of the more original ideas I've seen. Household reminds me of that.

I still have the module. I keep vowing to run it again. No one seems game for it when I mention it. I'll keep looking and hopefully will find a group.


----------



## Aeson

I opened my front door to see a cop in my front yard with his gun in his hand. 
They're looking for a suspect that ran through my property. There is a K9 so they told me and my neighbor to go back inside. I wanted to stay outside and watch. This is the most excitment I've had in a long time. lol


----------



## trappedslider

Veronica Sawyer: This may seem like a really stupid question...
J.D.: There _are_ no stupid questions.
Veronica Sawyer: You inherit 5 million dollars the same day aliens land on the earth and say they're going to blow it up in 2 days. What do you do?
J.D.: That's the stupidest question I've ever heard.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I opened my front door to see a cop in my front yard with his gun in his hand.
> They're looking for a suspect that ran through my property. There is a K9 so they told me and my neighbor to go back inside. I wanted to stay outside and watch. This is the most excitment I've had in a long time. lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I opened my front door to see a cop in my front yard with his gun in his hand.
> They're looking for a suspect that ran through my property. There is a K9 so they told me and my neighbor to go back inside. I wanted to stay outside and watch. This is the most excitment I've had in a long time. lol



You know, I'm pretty much as white and nerdy as can be and yet my first thought when reading that was "Glad you're not black or else they would have shot you first and THEN told you to get back in the house."

I remember living two houses down from this house that had basically been turned into like 3-4 miniature apartments. So ridiculously often that house got busted for drugs. I remember once looking outside randomly and seeing a group of police stealthily moving towards the house and one dude had a miniature battering ram in his hands. Another time they didn't seem to care about surprise cause I remember seeing flashing and then looking outside and seeing so many cop cars. Surprisingly, despite this, I never actually had any problems with them. I was glad to have the one house barrier, but if it wasn't for the occasional raid, I never would have known the people in that house were anything but regular people living their quiet lives.


----------



## Dog Moon

trappedslider said:


> Veronica Sawyer: This may seem like a really stupid question...
> J.D.: There _are_ no stupid questions.
> Veronica Sawyer: You inherit 5 million dollars the same day aliens land on the earth and say they're going to blow it up in 2 days. What do you do?
> J.D.: That's the stupidest question I've ever heard.



I got detention once because we were asking our math teachers a bunch of questions. Then she was like "Okay, that's enough. Time for math. You can ask questions, but if they aren't math related, you're going to get detention."

So I raised my hand and asked, "What would you do if you got mugged?" Of course I got detention. I think I was less clever at that age though. Even to this day I feel I missed the opportunity to include math in that question. Like... "If you had one hundred dollars and you got mugged for sixty dollars, what would you do.... oh, and how much would you have had left over?" Then I could legitimately say I included math in that question. Stupid, dumb, basic math... but math nonetheless!


----------



## Aeson

I realized recently; if you blame your enemy for all that ailes ya, you're giving him too much power.

Say your enemy, let's call him Brandon, is blamed for everything. Yet, many of these same problems plague others all over the world. You're giving "Brandon" too much power. His choices have affected the whole world? I don't think anyone has that much power. Unless they're George Soros. 

You also give him too much power over you.  totally hypothetical examples; You spend so much time posting stickers on gas pumps, putting up flags, bumper stickers. That person occupies too much of your time and energy.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> You know, I'm pretty much as white and nerdy as can be and yet my first thought when reading that was "Glad you're not black or else they would have shot you first and THEN told you to get back in the house."
> 
> I remember living two houses down from this house that had basically been turned into like 3-4 miniature apartments. So ridiculously often that house got busted for drugs. I remember once looking outside randomly and seeing a group of police stealthily moving towards the house and one dude had a miniature battering ram in his hands. Another time they didn't seem to care about surprise cause I remember seeing flashing and then looking outside and seeing so many cop cars. Surprisingly, despite this, I never actually had any problems with them. I was glad to have the one house barrier, but if it wasn't for the occasional raid, I never would have known the people in that house were anything but regular people living their quiet lives.



Years ago, at a motel, I saw a dozen police outside of a room. They were stacked waiting to bust in the room. Again, I missed an opportunity to watch a tv/movie like police raid but for real. My dumas went back in my room.


----------



## trappedslider

Got back into playing Modern Warfare multiplayer (not the battle royal warzone) and boy am I rusty lol but they have my favorite mode which is basically a moving king of a hill,so I'm gonna keep at it.


----------



## Aeson

The Secretary of State for my state is the now infamous Brad Raffensperger. For YEARS I thought it was Raffensberger. I pronounced it with a B all this time. It took a podcast last night to point it out. 

I'm sure there are other names I've mispronouced over the years. How about y'all?


----------



## Blackrat

We have a parliament member by the name of Zyskowicz. No one knows how that’s supposed to be pronounced. According to my polish speaking friends, he even pronounces it wrong himself.


----------



## Aeson

Zis-CO-wits? That's how I would pronounce it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm sure there are other names I've mispronouced over the years. How about y'all?




This one was always weird for me. Saoirse. And then I played a game with a character with this name: Niamh. I apparently pronounced that character's name WAY wrong the entire time. Apparently the "mh" is supposed to make a "v" sound. Sometimes, things really need a pronunciation guide.


----------



## CleverNickName

I still can't figure out if "Drow" is supposed to rhyme with bow, or with sow.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> I still can't figure out if "Drow" is supposed to rhyme with bow, or with sow.



It rhymes with Zis-COW-its.


----------



## Aeson

One thing about my job, I see A LOT of wildlife. Mostly deer and rabbits. Recently,  I saw a wild turkey. Also, a possum with a smaller possum on its back. I know they're marsupials and can carry young in their pouch. This is the first time with one on its back.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> One thing about my job, I see A LOT of wildlife. Mostly deer and rabbits. Recently,  I saw a wild turkey. Also, a possum with a smaller possum on its back. I know they're marsupials and can carry young in their pouch. This is the first time with one on its back.



Maybe it was a possum wearing a possum-shaped backpack?


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> I still can't figure out if "Drow" is supposed to rhyme with bow, or with sow.



Yeah, our group had a discussion about that. I was like, the official people call it drow as in cow, but one of the other people was like, based on etymology and language (not that he's really into all that, just someone else's discussion somewhere from google search), it should be pronounced drow as in stow. So of course he went with the information that backed up his pronunciation and continued to pronounce it that way.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Maybe it was a possum wearing a possum-shaped backpack?



I looked for a smaller one on the back of the little one. Possum inception?


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I looked for a smaller one on the back of the little one. Possum inception?



Check the pouches for littler and littler ones, too. Like those russian nesting dolls.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Check the pouches for littler and littler ones, too. Like those russian nesting dolls.



I remember seeing Jack Hannah on The Tonight Show with a possum. He said it was found inside it's dead mother. He then suggested people check road kill for young that might still be alive.


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm sad that nobody caught the double-pronunciations for "sow" and "bow."  I was trying to be funny.  I'm hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> I'm sad that nobody caught the double-pronunciations for "sow" and "bow."  I was trying to be funny.  I'm hilarious.



We're all funny in our own minds.


----------



## Dog Moon

CleverNickName said:


> I'm sad that nobody caught the double-pronunciations for "sow" and "bow."  I was trying to be funny.  I'm hilarious.



I caught it. To be fair though, the first time I saw that drow rhymes with bow, I was like "YES, vindication!" And then I stopped and realized the joke. So when I see something similar, I remember that time with a smile, but that's about all the reaction I get from that.


----------



## Blackrat

I think it rhymes with know, but what do I know, I also think they ought to be called Svartalfar, not Drow…


----------



## Aeson

What does teen spirit smell like? Do boy spirits smell different than girl spirits? How about trans teens? Do their spirits smell like their biological gender? Kurt Cobain left us with so many unanswered questions.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What does teen spirit smell like? Do boy spirits smell different than girl spirits? How about trans teens? Do their spirits smell like their biological gender? Kurt Cobain left us with so many unanswered questions.



Buy a bottle of 16 year old Lagavulin and take a sniff.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Buy a bottle of 16 year old Lagavulin and take a sniff.



or axe body spray...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Buy a bottle of 16 year old Lagavulin and take a sniff.



It's not even old enough to drink itself.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> This one was always weird for me. Saoirse. And then I played a game with a character with this name: Niamh. I apparently pronounced that character's name WAY wrong the entire time. Apparently the "mh" is supposed to make a "v" sound. Sometimes, things really need a pronunciation guide.




 Yup - SEER-sha and Neev (or Nee-iv)... Irish names can be a <bleep> to pronounce if you don't know Gaelic. Roisin (Ro-SHEEN), Orfhlaith (Orla), Mairead (Ma-RAY-id), Tadhg (Tygh or Teeg), Oisin (Oh-SHEEN), Dearbhla (Dervla), Caoimhe (Kweeva or Keeva), Sadhbh (Sive, rhymes with five), Aine (Awnya), Aoife (Eefa), Naoise (Neesha), Blaithin (Blaw-heen), Blathnaid (Blaw-nid), Eithne (Etna or Enya), Grainne (Grawnya)...

 Hell, I share the same spelling of my first name with both a legendary 007 actor and a world-famous rap star whose world-famous clothing brand has his name all over it, and people can't figure out how to pronounce my damn four-letter, one-syllable name. God forbid they try to pronounce my _last_ name, in which each of the_ two_ syllables are pretty much spelled phonetically - in fact, "_Two_" actually_* is *_the first syllable of my last name, and yet nobody can figure out how to pronounce it fer crap's sake, lol.

Oy.

Okay, so... In other news, Jack now has a crappy second-shift job at a place called Acme Wire, making things like the wire faceguards on sports helmets, and has caught up to his monthly bills - for the first time in five months I actually have hot water again. Now I just need to get my internet restarted (if I can ever get a real person on the phone)...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> for the first time in five months I actually have hot water again.



We have multiple breaks in our hot water pipes under our slab...for the second time in 8 years.  We’re currently waiting on an insurance check to start work on a whole-house repipe.

While not as long as your ordeal, we’ve had no hot water since early May, and because of the way these things get scheduled, we’re looking at waiting another two or four weeks before the repairs will begin.


----------



## Aeson

My pen is sticky. 


That is all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> My pen is sticky.
> 
> 
> That is all.



Pen?  For writing or an enclosure?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pen?  For writing or an enclosure?



I keep a Sharpie in the car for work. I picked it up last night, and it was sticky.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Kurt Cobain left us with so many unanswered questions.



And my all-time favorite song.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mad_Jack said:


> Hell, I share the same spelling of my first name with both a legendary 007 actor and a world-famous rap star whose world-famous clothing brand has his name all over it, and people can't figure out how to pronounce my damn four-letter, one-syllable name.



Is it... Shawn?   

But seriously, if you have never heard Sean being pronounced, you're most likely going to pronounce it wrong. It does NOT rhyme with Bean, which is how I think I pronounced the name when I first saw it (to be fair, I was ridiculously young at the time; wasn't even familiar with Sean Connery yet). Although I agree, unless you are as young as I was, that name should be easy to pronounce.

I had a friend in grade school. I will NEVER understand how his name could be spelled Txheej but it's pronounced Tang... like the drink.

I also loved the story about the lady at the airport who was made at the TSA agents making fun of her six year old child. Her child's name was pronounced approximately Absidy... but it was spelled Abcde.

And other people are worse because they take common names with common spellings and add random letters and stuff to make that name more unique. Like using Klowee instead of Chloe. Like, no... just, no. Ugh...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My mom and all 4 grandparents were teachers at various levels,  and occasionally talked about some of the names the encountered.

The oddest one: a family gave their kid a “good, Biblical name”, pronounced “Pislem Siv”.  Don’t recognize it?  It’s spelled “Pslm Civ”, which is the abbreviation for Psalm 104 (written with Roman numerals).


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My mom and all 4 grandparents were teachers at various levels,  and occasionally talked about some of the names the encountered.
> 
> The oddest one: a family gave their kid a “good, Biblical name”, pronounced “Pislem Siv”.  Don’t recognize it?  It’s spelled “Pslm Civ”, which is the abbreviation for Psalm 104 (written with Roman numerals).



I feel like something like that would be clever for an RPG character, but not for a real person.


----------



## Aeson

I remember seeing the post about a girl named Le-a. I then checked Snopes. 








						Is This Child's Name for Real?
					

The tale of a mother who names her child 'Le-a,' which she insists be pronounced 'Ledasha.'




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Aeson

I had an idea for a warrior who ritually cut himself after battle if he didn't take damage. I'm still working on why. To honor his ancestors? To honor his opponent? The idea is he feels he should bleed. If he didn't take damage, was it a real battle? Or, His opponent gave his blood, then the warrior should also.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I remember seeing the post about a girl named Le-a. I then checked Snopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Child's Name for Real?
> 
> 
> The tale of a mother who names her child 'Le-a,' which she insists be pronounced 'Ledasha.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com



Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about that until now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I remember seeing the post about a girl named Le-a. I then checked Snopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This Child's Name for Real?
> 
> 
> The tale of a mother who names her child 'Le-a,' which she insists be pronounced 'Ledasha.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com



That one has been around more times than an Indy 500 winner.


----------



## Blackrat

Soo, on the subject of name spelling and pronounciation, there’s this old Fry&Laurie skit:


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Soo, on the subject of name spelling and pronounciation, there’s this old Fry&Laurie skit:


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, and on the Ms.Marvel show, I like how that one teacher pronounces Kamala as Camelia. Very on the nose too.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, and on the Ms.Marvel show, I like how that one teacher pronounces Kamala as Camelia. Very on the nose too.



Driving home how ordinary and forgettable she is...until now.


----------



## Aeson

If you plan to watch Spiderhead on Netflix, don't. They tagged it as cyberpunk. Season 3 of West World was cyberpunk, this is not. It's boring. 

Despite that, it did cause me to dream about being in a prison with male and female inmates living together. In the dream I found myself in bed with a female inmate. We were laying together for warmth. I could actually feel her body. It was an odd dream to have.


----------



## Aeson

Watching the movie Witch Hunt on Hulu. All the witches have red hair. Witchcraft is illegal and the witches try to cross the border to Mexico. It looks to me as an allegory to immigration.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Watching the movie Witch Hunt on Hulu. All the witches have red hair. Witchcraft is illegal and the witches try to cross the border to Mexico. It looks to me as an allegory to immigration.



Yeah, Mexico can have all of the "Devil's Children", a.k.a. "Gingers".     I'm indifferent to Witches though.


----------



## trappedslider

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, Mexico can have all of the "Devil's Children", a.k.a. "Gingers".     I'm indifferent to Witches though.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, Mexico can have all of the "Devil's Children", a.k.a. "Gingers".     I'm indifferent to Witches though.



I suppose you'd ship off south paws also?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My last maternal aunt died in her house a few hours ago, found by her youngest (adult) son.  I’m sitting in front of the house waiting to talk to him after the police send him out, and for the ME to arrive and clear the scene.   

Mom’s a wreck.  I doubt her son is doing too much better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From what the police told me, she died in her sleep, where she usually took her post-work nap.

And she had just the day before returned from a trip to NOLA- she got to see her other 2 sons, her grandkids, cousins and other relatives, as well as several of her nearest and dearest friends.

Definitely worse fates, I’m thinking.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My last maternal aunt died in her house a few hours ago, found by her youngest (adult) son.  I’m sitting in front of the house waiting to talk to him after the police send him out, and for the ME to arrive and clear the scene.
> 
> Mom’s a wreck.  I doubt her son is doing too much better.



My condoleances.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> From what the police told me, she died in her sleep, where she usually took her post-work nap.
> 
> And she had just the day before returned from a trip to NOLA- she got to see her other 2 sons, her grandkids, cousins and other relatives, as well as several of her nearest and dearest friends.
> 
> Definitely worse fates, I’m thinking.



I only play a doctor on the internet. I'm thinking it's probably a blood clot. 

That's the way I'd want to go. At least, she had good memories at the end. Her children can look back on that time as extra special. I feel horrible for the son that found her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks, y’all.


----------



## Blackrat

I really don’t know which is worse; going suddenly, propably painless, but never getting to say goodbyes, or wasting away slowly, but having the time to set your things in order…

Anyways, my condolences too. I’ve lost too many loved ones these last few years too.


----------



## Aeson

On that, I'm selfish. I want to go quickly, quietly, and peacefully. That's why I wish assisted suicide was open to everyone. You get the best of both worlds. You get to say your goodbyes, and go peacefully on your own terms.


----------



## Aeson

I heard this one this morning, and had to share.
It'll probably be removed, but it's funny as hell.

"If Donald Trump,  Judge Jeanine Pirro, a noise maker, and a fog horn had a baby it would be Marjorie Taylor Greene."


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I suppose you'd ship off south paws also?



Nope. I have no problem with them. They can stay. 

Though to be fair, I don't REALLY have a problem with red heads either. I've known a couple in my life and despite the weird stereotypes you see on tv and the internet, they seemed okay people to me.

Generally, I've been able to see a group of people and said, "There's good and bad people in every group." The only group I struggle with is the Somali population here in Minnesota. I've worked with them for years and I've seen the good and the bad. A couple of them - that I worked for - really ended up f'ing me over a few years back and the anger I get from that has mostly gone but comes back every once in a while. It's really hard to not let emotions take over and condemn the entire group of them even though I have met plenty that were great people.

I was fortunate to be married for about a year and a half a while back. She was half-Somali, half-Arab. The divorce was rough, but in the end we kind of agreed it was better for both of us. We didn't talk for a time, but eventually we became friends again. So we do stuff every once in a while and talk about how things are going. And man, she sometimes complains about her own people and some of the things she's said, it make it really hard to remember the good ones.

Like what is going on with this political and religious situation in America. It's REALLY hard not to see the others as "the enemy", but I am sure there are good people with opposing political and religious views that have been basically shoved into the background by the vocal minority (which basically sums up the internet, hah). I think it is always important to remember those people even with all the other crap going on.

Honestly, I think everyone has the right to be here and the only people that should be shipped off are the people that actively work against that right. Anyone that legitimately says someone should be shipped off due to their own prejudice really should be the ones shipped off themselves. To where? I don't know, I'm sure we can find some empty island somewhere to deposit all of those people.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> From what the police told me, she died in her sleep, where she usually took her post-work nap.
> 
> And she had just the day before returned from a trip to NOLA- she got to see her other 2 sons, her grandkids, cousins and other relatives, as well as several of her nearest and dearest friends.
> 
> Definitely worse fates, I’m thinking.



I agree; there are definitely worse ways to go. Though it's always sad when someone does go, regardless of the situation. Y'all have my condolence as well.


----------



## Aeson

My mom bought one like the one in the middle. She said they're meant to go in an aquarium. I said now we need an aquarium to go around it. She said no, we don't. It has a big hole in the back so little fishies can go inside it.  Looks like someone cracked his skull open. lol

My wizard's study is going to be awesome if I can ever get my butt in gear and plan the design and make it happen.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Nope. I have no problem with them. They can stay.
> 
> Though to be fair, I don't REALLY have a problem with red heads either. I've known a couple in my life and despite the weird stereotypes you see on tv and the internet, they seemed okay people to me.
> 
> Generally, I've been able to see a group of people and said, "There's good and bad people in every group." The only group I struggle with is the Somali population here in Minnesota. I've worked with them for years and I've seen the good and the bad. A couple of them - that I worked for - really ended up f'ing me over a few years back and the anger I get from that has mostly gone but comes back every once in a while. It's really hard to not let emotions take over and condemn the entire group of them even though I have met plenty that were great people.
> 
> I was fortunate to be married for about a year and a half a while back. She was half-Somali, half-Arab. The divorce was rough, but in the end we kind of agreed it was better for both of us. We didn't talk for a time, but eventually we became friends again. So we do stuff every once in a while and talk about how things are going. And man, she sometimes complains about her own people and some of the things she's said, it make it really hard to remember the good ones.
> 
> Like what is going on with this political and religious situation in America. It's REALLY hard not to see the others as "the enemy", but I am sure there are good people with opposing political and religious views that have been basically shoved into the background by the vocal minority (which basically sums up the internet, hah). I think it is always important to remember those people even with all the other crap going on.
> 
> Honestly, I think everyone has the right to be here and the only people that should be shipped off are the people that actively work against that right. Anyone that legitimately says someone should be shipped off due to their own prejudice really should be the ones shipped off themselves. To where? I don't know, I'm sure we can find some empty island somewhere to deposit all of those people.



Holy cow. I was just asking about left handed people.  That's an autobiography.  lol it's cool though.  I think I recall you mentioned being married before but didn't go into great detail. I'm glad you could stay friends.

Teddy Roosevelt's daughter corrected someone once.
"You had four failed marriages."
"No, I had four marriages."

Basically, she's saying just because a marriage ended, doesn't mean it failed. I look at it this way. It's all part of life. Nothing lasts forever. We live, we love, we learn, we grow apart. But, what do I know, I've never been in a real relationship.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Holy cow. I was just asking about left handed people.  That's an autobiography.  lol it's cool though.  I think I recall you mentioned being married before but didn't go into great detail. I'm glad you could stay friends.
> 
> Teddy Roosevelt's daughter corrected someone once.
> "You had four failed marriages."
> "No, I had four marriages."
> 
> Basically, she's saying just because a marriage ended, doesn't mean it failed. I look at it this way. It's all part of life. Nothing lasts forever. We live, we love, we learn, we grow apart. But, what do I know, I've never been in a real relationship.



I know, I realized I had written a bunch extra and was like "Do I really need to say all of this?" I probably didn't, thought about deleting and then didn't do that. Maybe it was a little cathartic writing that too, to express my feelings on what is going on in America right now. I really wish we could all get along, but everything seems to be getting more antagonistic against each other, which does nothing but make the situation worse. Disappointing really.

And as for marriages, I suppose if you look at it as in "If this marriage did not last until one of you died, then it failed", then yeah, you're totally right, it failed. But the thing is, sometimes people change. Things happen and sometimes you realize things are no longer as you want them to be. My marriage may have ended, but I have times I remember fondly and I learned a lot about myself during that time, so even though we're no longer married, I don't regret it.

That was my first real relationship and - unfortunately - my last. I had almost gotten to the point of giving up hope, but then bam, there she came. And now, I do want another relationship and am trying to get my life straightened out in order to do that because I need to be able to take care of myself because I can consider taking care of someone else! But I don't think it's ever too late, so don't give up hope!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, the brothers have officially started bickering.  They’re not fighting over dividing their mom’s estate; they’re bickering about how to handle the details of her transport back to NOLA, who needs to sign what…IOW, every detail.

The oldest is good people, but he’s a _little_ slow.  A gentle giant.  The middle one is the smallest of the three, but he was born grumpy with a hair trigger temper.  The youngest is the largest of all, a bit emotionally stunted, and the most volatile.  (And since he the one who found their mom, he’s predictably handling it the worst.)

Another cousin and the youngest brother’s dad are here and helping, but the brothers are still talking about cutting each other out of their lives and other threats.

So sometime VERY soon, I’m going to have to gather them and try to smooth the waters before someone says or does something that can’t easily be taken back.


----------



## trappedslider

I found this


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dog Moon said:


> I feel like something like that would be clever for an RPG character, but not for a real person.




 One of my former DMs named his DMPC warforged fighter "Emuanay" - as in M1A, because he was the party's tank...




Aeson said:


> I had an idea for a warrior who ritually cut himself after battle if he didn't take damage. I'm still working on why. To honor his ancestors? To honor his opponent? The idea is he feels he should bleed. If he didn't take damage, was it a real battle? Or, His opponent gave his blood, then the warrior should also.




 The gods call for it - victory must be bought with blood...





Aeson said:


> View attachment 252008
> 
> My mom bought one like the one in the middle. She said they're meant to go in an aquarium. I said now we need an aquarium to go around it. She said no, we don't. It has a big hole in the back so little fishies can go inside it.  Looks like someone cracked his skull open. lol
> 
> My wizard's study is going to be awesome if I can ever get my butt in gear and plan the design and make it happen.




 The skull in my avatar photo was a b-day gift from my brother a long time ago - it's a cast resin skull just a tad bit smaller than life-sized, which is why my hat looks big on it. It's covered in awesome gold Celtic knotwork.

 It's a variation on this guy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> The gods call for it - victory must be bought with blood...



Or it’s penance for having fought an obviously inferior opponent instead of achieving victory without combat.

Or it’s a ritual reminder of the high stakes of combat, so that he doesn’t become complacent.


----------



## Aeson

An acquaintance of mine wore this shirt Monday. 




I asked if he played, because he never mentioned it before. He said no, but would like too. He said he had never met anyone that actively played. It was always people that used to play back in the day. I got a huge grin on my face.  I said you're in luck. We talked for a bit. He's interested in trying it out. I asked if he wanted to play the version they play on the show or the current one. He didn't know he had options. They're so cute when they're clueless.  He wants to play the one on the show. Now I have to dig out my 1st ed books. I'm excited about this. I hope we get a chance. I love introducing new people to gaming. I'm trying to talk another into joining us, but he's Jahovah's Witness and very unlikely to do it.

If you were introing people to 1st ed for the first time, which published module would you use?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, the brothers have officially started bickering.  They’re not fighting over dividing their mom’s estate; they’re bickering about how to handle the details of her transport back to NOLA, who needs to sign what…IOW, every detail.
> 
> The oldest is good people, but he’s a _little_ slow.  A gentle giant.  The middle one is the smallest of the three, but he was born grumpy with a hair trigger temper.  The youngest is the largest of all, a bit emotionally stunted, and the most volatile.  (And since he the one who found their mom, he’s predictably handling it the worst.)
> 
> Another cousin and the youngest brother’s dad are here and helping, but the brothers are still talking about cutting each other out of their lives and other threats.
> 
> So sometime VERY soon, I’m going to have to gather them and try to smooth the waters before someone says or does something that can’t easily be taken back.



Have an update? Did you play mediator? Did you ever find out the cause of death? Death of family has a way of causing a great deal of stress. Those that are generally unstable to begin, have an even harder time coping. This is a time siblings need to work together. I really hope they can.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They had a powwow without me, but including the youngest one’s father.  Things are still tense, but they cleared the air on YEARS of stuff.

Still, hazards remain.  The youngest admitted he needed help (for a lot of things, many unrelated), but remains the most volatile.    The middle one is the grumpiest, and he’s going through a messy, contentious divorce.  The oldest is helpful, but a tad clueless.

And my aunt left no will, despite owning all or part of 3 different houses in 2 states.  Each of them involves 3-4 potential heirs.  It’s a mess.


We’re still awaiting the coroner’s findings.  The labs are backed up due to COVID.


----------



## Aeson

It's weird how that works sometimes. Sometimes a situation like this brings people together and they can heal old wounds. It doesn't always fix everything, but it's a start to build from if they want to work at it. 

The estate sounds like a real mess too. I suppose some think they have plenty of time to put a will together. I don't have one. I don't really have anyone to leave my stuff to. I'm thinking of stating everything should be sold and the money donated to a charity. Probably wouldn't be very much. 

I used to say soap operas couldn't even compete with the level of nonsensical drama in my family. I doubted if anyone would believe the stories if I told them. I guess a lot of families are like that, we just never see it. I don't envy you and yours on this. I hope it gets worked out with as little damage as possible.


----------



## Aeson

My mom told me last week, the cardiologist told her she had a heart attack sometime in the last 6 months. Clearly, it was a very mild one. She thinks she knows when it happened. She wasn't feeling well at work one day. 
When I got home from work this morning she asked me to take her to the ER. she said she had chest pains all night. I told her she should have called me sooner. I could have gotten someone to cover at work. Since she told me that last week I started to wonder if I should find a day job. I'm worried about leaving her home alone at night.


----------



## Aeson

Not a heart attack this time. They're thinking of keeping her to do tests.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Not a heart attack this time. They thinking of keeping her to do tests.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The estate sounds like a real mess too. I suppose some think they have plenty of time to put a will together. I don't have one. I don't really have anyone to leave my stuff to. I'm thinking of stating everything should be sold and the money donated to a charity. Probably wouldn't be very much.



People hate talking and thinking about end-of-life stuff in general.

I’m planning on posting a thread about getting your affairs in order soon.  I’m an attorney who has handled a handful of probate matters, but it’s not my main area of focus.  Basically, I was helping out people who were in desperate need of an attorney to at least get things moving through the system while they continued searching for a specialist…on my advice.  And every last estate I’ve been involved with had _serious_ issues (not of my creation).  One was messed up in such a way that the probate judge had never seen anything like it in his time on the bench.  His clerk had, though…one time in 40 years.

I say all of this even though I don’t have a will (for reasons), but the reasons are slightly outweighed by the reasons I should.  My best buddy is in the same boat, and we’ve been talking about it (his dad died a week before my aunt).

Like you, neither of us have anyone in particular to leave stuff to.

But a little careful thought may reveal certain charities that could benefit from your estate, however small. That’s what I’m going to suggest for people like me, my friend, or you.

Also, hope your mom gets better!


----------



## Aeson

Someone dun blowed up the Georgia Guidestones. 


First on the list of suspects should be Kandiss Taylor. She's a former candidate for governor and makes the Mad Hatter look sane. She actually filmed a campaign ad at the Guidestones saying she would destroy them if elected. She believes they're satanic and evil. 

Check out Last Week Tonight's video "Rocks". I can't post it here. You must watch this.

I cannot believe someone would do this. Those rock ain't hurt nobody. While not the level of the things the Taliban destroyed, it's the same principle.


----------



## Aeson

I should have put some money on it. It would be an easy bet. I knew they'd end up keeping my mom for the weekend. They're going to do a heart catheterization on Monday. If my mom has blocked arteries, I know I do. I don't have insurance. I'll never be able to afford the tests or procedures to fix it. 

On the recent episode of The Orville, Lt. Malloy was sent to 2015 and trapped in the past. He died in 2068 on what would be my 93 birthday.  I have no chance of making it that far. It was still amusing to hear my birthdate mentioned. I'll hear it media from time to time.


----------



## Aeson

Sadie Sink/ Max from Stranger Things  is a beast on the drums.


----------



## Aeson

My mom came home on Tuesday. They started the catheterization then didn't find any blockage. No idea what's causing the chest pains.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sounds frustrating.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On our end, while things are proceeding in the right direction- slllllooooooooowwwwwwwly- there has been at least one backwards step.  The youngest of the brothers has kinda gone incommunicado.

His mom had a habit of shutting ppeople out when they told her things she didn’t want to hear, and it seems as if Jr. has this trait as well.

His issue: he thinks that because he’s the only one besides his mom lived in the house _here_, he’s going to be the owner.  He sees that house as HIS.  The law, OTOH, don’t agree.  His mom died intestate, so each of the brothers will own a 1/3 share once the estate goes through the probate process.

Wishing it were different and sticking his fingers in his ears won’t change what the executor, lawyers, and probate judge have to say.  And if he doesn’t wise up in time, he could end up losing even the share he’s entitled to,  Because you can be DAMN sure the other two brothers aren’t going to tolerate his BS, and will stop helping with the mortgage, house insurance and taxes.  _His_ ass just got out of the probationary period of a job at a hardware store, and doesn’t have the financial resources to pay it all himself.

 His dad could help, but he’s got his own worries.  While he loves his son, he’s also a bit from the “You’re a man, support yoursel.” school.  No guarantees he’ll do more than the minimum.  I don’t see him making the bulk of the payments.

And _my_ family can’t afford to help him enough to do it either.  (We helped his mom, but she had a higher income, so needed less help.)

IOW, that house could be repossessed by the mortgage holder or seized to pay delinquent tax debts.


----------



## Mad_Jack

You have to constantly keep growing and reinventing yourself, otherwise you eventually end up as nothing more than a statue to who you used to be.

/deep


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> You have to constantly keep growing and reinventing yourself, otherwise you eventually end up as nothing more than a statue to who you used to be.
> 
> /deep



…and then, you shall fear the pigeons of your past!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That sounds frustrating.



Very. All the tests indicated there was something there, even a CAT scan. When they went in with a scope into the arteries, nothing, or at least not enough to cause concern. That's good news in a sense, but it's still a mystery why she has the pains.

I had a clinic visit myself yesterday. The nurses and nurse practitioners are always so nice and friendly. The practitioner never seems to be in a hurry to rush off. It was a different one this time than the one I normally see, but she listened and discussed any questions I had. She wanted me to schedule an annual. I'm assuming this is a physical. I've never had one. I don't want to do the turn and cough or the two finger how do you do. 
On the plus side. My weight is down.  My A1c is down to 6.2. She said it was a whole point lower and below my goal of 6.5.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> …and then, you shall fear the pigeons of your past!



With improved evasion I only take half splash damage If I fail my save.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaaaaaaand power outage #4.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I spent half an hour trying to shoot down a hawk in Skyrim before I realized I _wasn't _missing it every time - when it got light out in the game and the damn thing got close enough, I could see _over a dozen arrows_ sticking out of it... Stupid chicken is glitched. Feh.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I spent half an hour trying to shoot down a hawk in Skyrim before I realized I _wasn't _missing it every time - when it got light out in the game and the damn thing got close enough, I could see _over a dozen arrows_ sticking out of it... Stupid chicken is glitched. Feh.



Did it used to be an adventurer like you?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Aaaaaaaand power outage #4.



I think you should move to the US. You might have fewer power outages and more freedoms. I keep hearing the president threw the border wide open. This is your chance to come to the greatest,  free-EST? country.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Did it used to be an adventurer like you?



My group has left a lot of baleful polymorphed creatures running around. A lot of bunny rabbits and penguins with the Hit Dice of a giant or balor running around. We probably figure somewhere there's a king of bunnies that has managed to beat all the other bunnies into submission because it freaking has 20 HD and 20 BAB.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I think you should move to the US. You might have fewer power outages and more freedoms.



Unless you live in Texas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Unless you live in Texas.



I live in Texas.  That’s the joke!

Oh, BTW, the AC unit that cools our house’s bedrooms?  Stopped working today!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I live in Texas.  That’s the joke!



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> My group has left a lot of baleful polymorphed creatures running around. A lot of bunny rabbits and penguins with the Hit Dice of a giant or balor running around. We probably figure somewhere there's a king of bunnies that has managed to beat all the other bunnies into submission because it freaking has 20 HD and 20 BAB.



The other night I was thinking of a druid that believed in reincarnation. Whether an animal was a humanoid once or not, he would give it a name and claim it was someone he knew. "You can't kill that hedgehog, it's Frank the lingerie merchant."


----------



## Aeson

"I live in Texas. That's the joke." Could be a good bumpersticker.


----------



## Relique du Madde

_Pops back into reality sitting in his old usual chair._

So... life is weird.

For the majority of the last year I'm been living in Santiago Chile with my GF. Legally. Illegally. Nebulously. Precariously. And now semi-legally due to a loophole that allowed me to apply for a residential visa (I flew in the night before the Chilean government threw out the old immigration lawbooks allowing me ignore the current rules which state that people with traveler visas cannot apply for residential visa while in chile).  Due to the timing of the paperwork, I won't become fully legal and receive a Chilean id until right after the new year.

Side note, the upcoming release of Kingmaker Anniversary Edition is driving me crazy.  If I would have known about that kickstarter I would have backed it at the top tier. I want to plop money on it where ever it appears for sale so badly but it's so difficult to mail stuff to Chile due to customs (especially RPGs since if they see something in a decent condition they demand $$ regardless how old and well kept the book is).


----------



## Aeson

New hive. Who dat?


----------



## Blackrat

I finally got the Stargate RPG book. Almost a year of shipping/taxation limbo, but it’s finally here!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> New hive. Who dat?



I was that one guy that sat over there for several seasons with a non speaking role. Then I sat there for several episodes before moving to that spot. Then I had a speaking role for a few short seasons before I vanished. Then I did a couple of cameo appearances in the background of a scene or two as an Easter egg so the audience could say "OMG! It's that guy from several seasons ago. They never finished his story!  I wonder if he will come back." But nothing ever came of that appearance since I just vanished again.

So here I am once again.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I was that one guy that sat over there for several seasons with a non speaking role. Then I sat there for several episodes before moving to that spot. Then I had a speaking role for a few short seasons before I vanished. Then I did a couple of cameo appearances in the background of a scene or two as an Easter egg so the audience could say "OMG! It's that guy from several seasons ago. They never finished his story!  I wonder if he will come back." But nothing ever came of that appearance since I just vanished again.
> 
> So here I am once again.



Oh, yeah. I hated that guy. 


I've missed you so much. Now I have questions. 
What's it like living upside down? What's it like living in a place named after a food? Did you have to learn their language? Do they treat you like an American, meaning, tell you to go back to your country? What's it like living in a country that doesn't have freedom?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Oh, yeah. I hated that guy.
> 
> 
> I've missed you so much. Now I have questions.
> What's it like living upside down? What's it like living in a place named after a food? Did you have to learn their language? Do they treat you like an American, meaning, tell you to go back to your country? What's it like living in a country that doesn't have freedom?



It's strange. The seasons are all messed up and the this winter has been cold compared to what I'm used to. 

Well, yeah I have to learn some Spanish. I can get away with the small amount I know, but barely. I don't think anyone treats me like an American does to foreigners, but that's because I'm not Haitian or Dominican and I probably look like either an Indian/Middle Easterner or have some random mestizo bloodline.  

The weird thing about this country is that for a nation that hates "totalitarianism" as much as they do (due to having a dictatorship within the last 45 years), they sure love towing 2020 mandates to the point where you still have to show your papers to go into entertainment establishments or to sit down and eat and most people wear masks in outdoor places even though that requirement was removed.

The strangest thing about Chile, or at least Santiago is that the normies to otaku ratio is way out of balance to the point where there seems to be anime/otaku events every weekend (you always see cosplayers in the subway every weekend).


----------



## Aeson

I remember you saying in the past despite being Mexican, your Spanish is pretty weak. My niece who's originally from Guatemala doesn't speak Spanish at all. She wants to be a cop in a county that's 12% Hispanic. It's 75% white so, chances are it'll be mostly wife abusers and meth dealers she has to deal with. I just picture another cop calling her over to speak to someone in Spanish, and she had no clue what to say. lol I'm full on ACAB. I try to talk her out of it. I keep hoping she'll find a more respectable and honorable career. 

How's the cost of living? Did the kid on the bike finally get enough speed to power the ginny so you could get online? Can you drink the water without spending a week on the toilet?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mexican-American but specifically Comie-fornian by birth (though I do also have a Mexican passport and citizenship just incase things go sideways with the US). 

Cost of living here is low.  Before leaving the states I fixed up the house I inherited from when my dad passed and since my GF doesn't want to live in the states, for some reason, I ended up renting out the place so I have a passive income of 3k a month from rent.  She said's that the equivalent salary of  ~$500 - 1000 USD a month is considered to be middle class here... so life would be way better if it wasn't for those evil private student loans that never go away while eating at my reserves. lol.

I've been studying for the Comptia A+ and also get a TEFL certification so I could help her out (since she's an english teacher) if I have issues passing the comptia and finding work. It would probably be better just to focus on the TEFL so I can set my own schedule, but let's be honest you always need someone with some training in tech to fix things when they go wrong.


----------



## Aeson

I'm almost jealous. You're like one of those FIRE(Financially Independent Retire Early) people but real. Don't be too surprised if you find me knocking on your door one day.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Looking forward to the concert this evening: Iron Maiden.  I have seen them before, but that was in the early 90s...  Only problem, is that I need to get up damn early on Saturday for an archery competition. Haven't decided yet wether or not I should take the car to Gothenburg for the concert or the bus... 

And next week I will get to see Rammstein.


----------



## CleverNickName

This weekend my wife and I are going to our first show since Covid-19:  we're seeing "Hadestown." I'm stoked to see the show, and stoked to be out of the house and on a 'real date' with my beloved...but I won't lie, I'm a little squeamish about being around other people.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm almost jealous. You're like one of those FIRE(Financially Independent Retire Early) people but real. Don't be too surprised if you find me knocking on your door one day.



I wish it were that easy in the states.  Though it could be worse... I could be stuck in Staple's Copy Center.  God I hated that place.


----------



## Aeson

Hell


Relique du Madde said:


> I wish it were that easy in the states.  Though it could be worse... I could be stuck in Staple's Copy Center.  God I hated that place.



Hell, I'm delivering newspapers.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> This weekend my wife and I are going to our first show since Covid-19:  we're seeing "Hadestown." I'm stoked to see the show, and stoked to be out of the house and on a 'real date' with my beloved...but I won't lie, I'm a little squeamish about being around other people.



Soooooo I shouldn't point out COVID-19 is on the rise again?


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> Soooooo I shouldn't point out COVID-19 is on the rise again?



Oh we know.  The theater just sent out reminder emails to everyone, and it has a whole new paragraph of precautions on it.  All attendees are required to wear masks at all times while indoors, for example, and handkerchiefs and gators are not acceptable.  I'm taking my vaccination record with me as well, just in case.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't been to anything with large crowds yet. I don't normally anyway. Covid just gives another excuse. I don't know if I'll ever go to another convention. This gives a whole new dimension to con-crud.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Hell
> 
> Hell, I'm delivering newspapers.



But at least you get to throw a news paper through windows and hit that annoying dog that chases you before pestering John Cusack about the two dollars he owes you.


Aeson said:


> Soooooo I shouldn't point out COVID-19 is on the rise again?



That's because its seasonal. The pattern seems to be that there is a new variant peak every 6 months.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I live in Texas.  That’s the joke!



I was like 90% sure you did, but I couldn't remember exactly. Thought it could have been any of the states in that area. Except Alabama and Florida. For some reason I knew you didn't live there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> The other night I was thinking of a druid that believed in reincarnation. Whether an animal was a humanoid once or not, he would give it a name and claim it was someone he knew. "You can't kill that hedgehog, it's Frank the lingerie merchant."



After level 7, ALL druids believe in Reincarnation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> What's it like living upside down?



Chile is the Upside Down? Man, if the kids from Stranger Things learns of that, it's gonna blow their minds!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> After level 7, ALL druids believe in Reincarnation.



I realize that. I was listening to a podcast in which they were talking about reincarnation and how some would avoid meat because the animal could have been a friend or family. To me, it seemed to make since a druid would do that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> But at least you get to throw a news paper through windows and hit that annoying dog that chases you before pestering John Cusack about the two dollars he owes you.



It's a boring repetitive job, but sometimes I see some crazy stuff. Like a herd of goats wondering a residential neighborhood. 




A frog on my windshield. 



A hawk.




One night I saw an old man on the sidewalk in his swimsuit but to me, I thought he was in his underwear. He was confused and didn't know where he lived. I called 911 and waited until they showed up. Had a few other odd encounters.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's the one thing I miss from my home town:  Random night time (non-skunk) animal encounters after playing Ingress or Pokemon Go at the local park. Random crazy homeless junkies, not so much.

Recently I've been thinking of doing a solo game... I probably would run it as a hex crawl and use it to world build (for a hypothetical future game). I'm not sure if I would write it up as a story hour or what system I would use especially since I've been toying around with the idea of trying to create a somewhat rules lite RPG.  The best way to describe the rules set would be Cortex and Savage World's had a love child that was adopted by Black Hack's usage dice.


----------



## Aeson

Is your girlfriend from Chile or did you just throw a dart at the map? Does she have any hot sisters or cousins that want a fiancee visa? Or if the Republicans win in 2024, a hot cousin or sister that will get ME a fiancee visa?


----------



## Aeson

I had a dream last night where BTS was going to have a concert in town. They had set up shelters like in The Purge. I was in one of these shelters. I found myself in different spots somehow without moving. Each time I relocated, it was to a worse group of people. At one point there were a group of evangelicals preaching. They along with some rednecks started harassing a transwoman. I defended her against them. When it was over I saw a young boy in a white dress. Very quickly I realized it was a trans girl, not a boy. She looked scared and sad. I then realized I had done the right thing for standing up for the transwoman, because she wasn't the only I was defending. You're also defending the ones you don't see.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Is your girlfriend from Chile or did you just throw a dart at the map? Does she have any hot sisters or cousins that want a fiancee visa? Or if the Republicans win in 2024, a hot cousin or sister that will get ME a fiancee visa?



She's from Chile. We met online then in real life at an event and spent a few years flying to see each for a few weeks other every few months 

Unfortunately you're out of luck.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> She's from Chile. We met online then in real life at an event and spent a few years flying to see each for a few weeks other every few months
> 
> Unfortunately you're out of luck.



Story of my life. #foreveralone


----------



## Mad_Jack

I know somebody who has a really hot cousin in Peru...

The cousin is a _guy_, but you're not picky, right? lol


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I know somebody who has a really hot cousin in Peru...
> 
> The cousin is a _guy_, but you're not picky, right? lol



Funny, I was just thinking if this Theocracy gets much worse I may be less picky. Even funnier, I was coming here to post about it. lol


----------



## Aeson

On a podcast a guy said if you want to get a girl all you need is good hygiene, the ability to have a good conversation, and the tell a couple of jokes.

I run around under running water. I can conversate with the best of them. I've been called funny in some circles. Soooooo, which one am I missing?


----------



## trappedslider

Them: Never forget where you came from.
Me: Good idea. _scribbles “car park level C” on hand_
Them: You should have used your own hand.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> On a podcast a guy said if you want to get a girl all you need is good hygiene, the ability to have a good conversation, and the tell a couple of jokes.
> 
> I run around under running water. I can conversate with the best of them. I've been called funny in some circles. Soooooo, which one am I missing?


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to try that at work tonight. I'll walk up to her like....

Behold, the POWER of cheese.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I'm going to try that at work tonight. I'll walk up to her like....
> 
> Behold, the POWER of cheese.




It really makes you think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So are you implying that carnies who work for the deep fried cheese on a stick cart are chick magnets?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> So are you implying that carnies who work for the deep fried cheese on a stick cart are chick magnets?



I've seen those women. They can have em.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I'm going to try that at work tonight. I'll walk up to her like....
> 
> Behold, the POWER of cheese.




 Thrust it towards her boldly, while loudly chanting, "The Power of Cheese compels you! The Power of Cheese compels you!"...


Funny story: I actually did that once. Back in college during the mid-'90's, when people still got the whole Power of Cheese reference, I once tore a slice of cheese into the shape of a cross, walked up to a person who took the whole "vampire" thing far too seriously, and slapped it onto their forehead while chanting that ...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Thrust it towards her boldly, while loudly chanting, "The Power of Cheese compels you! The Power of Cheese compels you!"...
> 
> 
> Funny story: I actually did that once. Back in college during the mid-'90's, when people still got the whole Power of Cheese reference, I once tore a slice of cheese into the shape of a cross, walked up to a person who took the whole "vampire" thing far too seriously, and slapped it onto their forehead while chanting that ...



I take the concept of religion way to serious, and would never ever mock someone's beliefs in such a manner.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I take the concept of religion way to serious, and would never ever mock someone's beliefs in such a manner.




 I was raised Catholic. Catholic priests always know all the best priest jokes.

"Know how a priest makes Holy Water? They put a big pot of water on the stove, add a little salt...

 ...And boil the Hell out of it."


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Them: Never forget where you came from.
> Me: Good idea. _scribbles “car park level C” on hand_
> Them: You should have used your own hand.



Me: _removes hand and takes with. _problem solved.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I was raised Catholic. Catholic priests always know all the best priest jokes.
> 
> "Know how a priest makes Holy Water? They put a big pot of water on the stove, add a little salt...
> 
> ...And boil the Hell out of it."



I thought I wouldn't need it so I didn't use any emojis or tags, because the sarcasm in my statement should be visible from space.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I thought I wouldn't need it so I didn't use any emojis or tags, because the sarcasm in my statement should be visible from space.




 I prefer to err on the side of caution, and never assume that others share my own level of depraved indifference...

Also, somewhat relevant to recent discussions in this thread...

(Yes, I really do hate you all that much, lol.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have accepted cheeses as my personal savor.


----------



## Aeson

I have this framed picture. Part of it slipped out of place. There is paper on the back. I don't know how to correct this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Take it to a framer.


----------



## Deset Gled

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Take it to a framer.




IMX, professional framers can be very expensive.  I respect the craft, but it's annoying when the framer wants to charge more than the artist.

A generic craft store might be a cheaper place to do recon about what might be done.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah. I had it professionally framed in the first place. It was expensive. I'm hoping to avoid that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was thinking in terms of _anyone_ who does framing, including crafts stores.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was thinking in terms of _anyone_ who does framing, including crafts stores.



_criminal sweats nervously_


----------



## Aeson

Elton John has a new song with Dua Lipa. In the song she's mainly singing lines from Rocket Man. I have to laugh when she sings the line "I'm not the man they think I am." I'm thinking you're definitely not a man.


----------



## Aeson

I think I got took by a Kickstarter. I backed two projects by Blacklist Games. One should have shipped ages ago. It seems they ran into shipping issues. Now it's looking like they can't afford to complete shipping. I don't know if I'll get either one now.


----------



## Aeson

Don't trust anyone but....us.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Don't trust anyone but....us.



When two of my then-teenaged cousins from NOLA were visiting us one summer we took them to dinner at a local restaurant chain.  I noticed our waitress had aVERY thick Texas accent.  We were approaching dessert, and I realized I had to say something to them about their probable orders.

So there were only smiles (and no laughter) when she finally served them their “ass-cream” sundaes.


----------



## J.Quondam

When i first started teaching English in Turkey, I was a bit confused when my class would giggle at odd times for no apparent reason. At the end of class, one of the students explained to me that my habitual filler word, "Umm...", sounded much like a less-than-polite Turkish word for a part of the female anatomy.
I quickly learned to suppress all my extraneous verbal ticks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

J.Quondam said:


> When i first started teaching English in Turkey, I was a bit confused when my class would giggle at odd times for no apparent reason. At the end of class, one of the students explained to me that my habitual filler word, "Umm...", sounded much like a less-than-polite Turkish word for a part of the female anatomy.
> I quickly learned to suppress all my extraneous verbal ticks.



An illustration of the comedy of “false friends” From _Top Gear_:



> _[In Albania]_
> *Richard*: This is the perfect car for the job.
> *Jeremy*: ...you can't say that.
> *Richard*: What?
> *Jeremy*: You can't say that word, the 'C' word.
> *Richard*: Well, I didn't, did I?
> *Jeremy*: _[laughs]_ no, not that 'C' word, the other 'C' word.
> *Richard*: ..._"Car"_?
> *Jeremy*: Yes. You can't say that. _Car_ here means... _"Gentleman sausage"_.
> _[...]_
> *Richard*: But we do a _car show!_
> *Jeremy*: Yes, but you can't say _car_. Or _peach_.
> *James*: _Peach_?
> *Jeremy*: Don't say _peach_.
> *Richard*: What does that mean?
> *Jeremy*: _[gestures] "Lady garden"_.




See also the exchange student who asked for “a rubber” in class, and my friend who, at Heathrow, was asked, “Fag?”


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So there were only smiles (and no laughter) when she finally served them their “ass-cream” sundaes.



Did your order the ass-cream covered with fuh'gen peanuz?

Side note, some of my GF's friends know some english and they were talking about english accents and how difficult it is to understand what is being said.  My response was to pull out a youtube video of people talking in appalachian. Her friend's response was "You're ****ing with me right?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

J.Quondam said:


> When i first started teaching English in Turkey, I was a bit confused when my class would giggle at odd times for no apparent reason. At the end of class, one of the students explained to me that my habitual filler word, "Umm...", sounded much like a less-than-polite Turkish word for a part of the female anatomy.
> I quickly learned to suppress all my extraneous verbal ticks.




It's hard to tell if my GF's verbal ticks are just Chilean Spanish words or if she is cussing everyone out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Did your order the ass-cream covered with fuh'gen peanuz?
> 
> Side note, some of my GF's friends know some english and they were talking about english accents and how difficult it is to understand what is being said.  My response was to pull out a youtube video of people talking in appalachian. Her friend's response was "You're ****ing with me right?"



All of my grandparents AND my Mom were teachers in NOLA, in the early grades, HS, or college.  There’s more than one difficult accent around there,

Besides standard New Orleanean, there’s the people who live in the bayous who speak mostly a patois of French, Italian and English.  Then there’s the local version of “Ebonics”.  And then there’s these little micro-regional accents.

Mom encountered a student with one such.  She asked one of the other, more urban students what he was saying, and they said it was hard to understand him. because he came from “the Cut”, where people talk funny.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> See also the exchange student who asked for “a rubber” in class




 At my high school, that would have been Lorna, the girl from Scotland, lol.


----------



## Aeson

I talked to my manager about earning more money without taking on a 3rd route. I was approached tonight with being a service driver. They're the ones that redeliver if a customer complained. This would add an extra 20+ hours to my week. I already work around 40 hours 7 days a week. Last night I heard Sean Hannity suggesting if you want more money work 70, 80, 90 hours a week like he does. Where does this come from? Why would anyone want to work that much? I could do it. I'd work 60+ hours like Sean. I wouldn't make nearly as much as he does. No where close of a quarter of what he makes.


----------



## Aeson

This girl is insane. Insanely hot. Insanely country. Insanely crazy.


----------



## Aeson

LARP battle while filming a music video. NERDS!!!!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Just came home from a Rammstein concert. Been waiting 2 years for this. Yeah they delivered. Massiv lightshow and the pyrotechnics was in a league of its own. This was in the top 5 best concerts I have seen (maybe even top 3)...

And last week I saw Iron Maiden.  They were ok.


----------



## Aeson

A podcast I often recommend; Cults, Cryptids, and Conspiracies was discussing the Kensington Runestone. The episode inspired me to come up with an Immortal character. I wanted to make him a viking that was part of Leif Erickson's expedition.








						Kensington Runestone - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Anyone remember seeing an Immortal use an axe? I thought it would be nice change from swords.


----------



## Aeson

The Jacksonville Jaguars moving to Chicago?   It could be a possibility. The Bears are moving to the 'burbs, like the Atlanta Braves did when they moved to my hometown. Soldier Field is an icon of sports. I'd like to see someone move and use it rather than it be torn down. Turner Field was converted from a baseball stadium to a football stadium and is used Georgia State University. They started a football program a few years ago.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Anyone remember seeing an Immortal use an axe? I thought it would be nice change from swords.




 I seem to recall there was an episode of the Hilander tv series where Duncan got into a fight with a Viking dual-wielding a sword and an axe.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The other night someone tried to mug me. The bastard jumped out of a white "kidnapper truck" and hit me over the head with something like three times while I was glancing down at my phone.  I didn't go down. Instead I shoved him towards the truck and he jumped in and the driver took off. Sadly since my phone flew out of my hand (I shoved him with the hand I was holding my phone while protecting my belongings with my other) I wasn't able to take a pic of the license plate.

My GF thinks I have high constitution since even though I needed stitches I wasn't in pain or anything.  I think I just soaked the damage or the guy rolled a 1 on his sneak attack.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Please DO keep an eye out for concussion symptoms!


----------



## Aeson

You call it a mugging. I call it a friendly greeting. I was just trying to say hello. You turned and attacked me. That wasn't a "kidnapper truck" it was a company car.


----------



## Aeson

There is a company called Barbizon. They work with kids to get them into modeling and acting. Until last week I hadn't heard or seen a commercial for them since I was a kid. I didn't know they were still in business. For the longest time I thought it was a name for a hybrid class for a tall muscular woman with anger issues.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> There is a company called Barbizon. They work with kids to get them into modeling and acting. Until last week I hadn't heard or seen a commercial for them since I was a kid. I didn't know they were still in business. For the longest time I thought it was a name for a hybrid class for a tall muscular woman with anger issues.



I didn’t know they were still around, either.  What put them back on your radar?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn’t know they were still around, either.  What put them back on your radar?



An ad during a podcast of all things. I hear the most random ads. Some are for local businesses that are not in my local area. Like last night I heard one for The Great Lakes Outlet Mall. It's in Michigan. I'm hell and gone from Michigan, Jack.


----------



## Aeson

I get these emails with posts from Quora. 
Q: What's the cutest mistake you've ever made.
A: My 13 year old son.

Ok, that's not exactly how it read. But due to formatting, and my misreading, that's how I saw it. 

The question was about a mistake that you've seen. The answer is talking about something the boy had done.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just saw this:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We decided to call Orkin to do their annual inspections while we had holes in the wall from the whole-house repipe.  We figured the holes would provide a great window into the state of the house for the inspectors.  This turned out to be a mixed blessing.  No termites or similar critters were found.  Yay!

OTOH, we’ve clearly had or have an infestation of rodents in our attic.  Squirrels or rats, it doesn’t really matter- they gotta go.  Between rodent removal (with prejudice), insulation replacement, and resealing the attic, it’s going to be $26k+ or so.


----------



## Aeson

Train them to be your rodent army.


----------



## Aeson

Just remember when things look bleakest, women like Larissa exist.









						Misirlou, but it's metal - Larissa Liveir
					

Misirlou Guitar cover, but it's metal version. Guitar solo by Larissa Liveir.Support me on Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/larissaliveirInstagram: https://w...




					youtube.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Train them to be your rodent army.




I can sing the song, but I can’t grow that fro (anymore).


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can sing the song, but I can’t grow that fro (anymore).



I can grow the fro(if you want a red hair fro), but i can't sing the song


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> I can grow the fro(if you want a red hair fro), but i can't sing the song



Somehow, I think the end result of combining forces would be worthy of a 70’s style Z-list horror film.

_”Two heads!  One body!  One sings!  The other commands an army of intelligent rats!  Welcome to…*DOUBLE RATGNAWROCK!*”_


----------



## Blackrat

I refuse to acknowledge the authority over the rodentkind by anyone who hasn’t even been to the town of Hameln!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Somehow, I think the end result of combining forces would be worthy of a 70’s style Z-list horror film.
> 
> _”Two heads!  One body!  One sings!  The other commands an army of intelligent rats!  Welcome to…*DOUBLE RATGNAWROCK!*”_



You mean this one?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I refuse to acknowledge the authority over the rodentkind by anyone who hasn’t even been to the town of Hameln!



How about Mark Hamill? Will you acknowledge his authority? Or Willard?


----------



## Aeson

I haven't listened to it yet, but I heard of this podcast called Sugar Maple. It's an 8 episode fiction series about a guitar. The stories span decades. The guitar passes from musician to musician in mysterious ways. Fred Savage plays a character trying to track down the guitar. It sounds interesting, and I thought I'd share. 
If you listen to it and dig the music, you can buy the soundtrack.


----------



## trappedslider

All animals are dogs 
Horse = big hay eatin' dog 
Cow = dog that moos 
Ostrich = long necked running dog 
Koala = dog with chlamydia
Chicken: Breakfast Pooping Dog
Kangaroo = boxing dog
Unicorn = horny dog
Alligator = pre-historic dog
Cat = wannabe dog
Otters = squeaky dogs


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> All animals are dogs
> Horse = big hay eatin' dog
> Cow = dog that moos
> Ostrich = long necked running dog
> Koala = dog with chlamydia
> Chicken: Breakfast Pooping Dog
> Kangaroo = boxing dog
> Unicorn = horny dog
> Alligator = pre-historic dog
> Cat = wannabe dog
> Otters = squeaky dogs



I see words, but it's all jumbled up in a chaotic mess. It makes no sense at all. The premise is weak. Is this from a Trump speech? Could you be having a stroke?


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Aeson

The latest Predator movie is a Hulu Original called Prey. It's set 300 years ago, and the Predator is taking on Comanche warriors. It has a Comanche dub. I wonder if there was ever a movie that was dubbed into a native language like this.


----------



## Aeson

She can fill out a pair of shorts. This girl is more manly than most of this thread combined.


----------



## Aeson

I was handed a fat envelope of cash at work tonight. I was paid in cash.  There have been a few issues with payroll. While my routes are in a high end part of town, that's not where I start the night. I had a cop tell me a couple of weeks ago the area where our warehouse is is a high crime area. Needless to say, I was nervous about walking around with that envelope.


----------



## Aeson

If you ever wondered what the nightmares of Cthulhu might be.

BEHOLD!!!! 

You lose all sanity points.


----------



## Aeson

It rained all night last night. It has rained all day today. Currently, a thunderstorm is coming through. There was a thunder clap then the rain started to fall harder. I said out loud, "the thunder scared the rain out of it."


----------



## Blackrat

The Lil’ Rat has been curious about ancestry, so I dug up the church records and realised I can easily draw a family tree up to 100 years before you ’mericans even had independence… There’s a direct line of records at least to 1672. And I only tracked one branch so far


----------



## Aeson

Future Lil' Rat and his future girlfriend.


----------



## Aeson

"Why are babies always wet? I'm not a parent. I don't know where all these fluids come from. I don't know what's poisonous to me."


----------



## Relique du Madde

_Sits back_  I think I'm finished.  Just need to play test the updated version of my game jam submission's rules pamphlet.

My friends tested out the "this is what I want to do, but am still thinking about things out loud and probably don't have enough space on a single sheet of paper" version of the rules.  My GF's and Chilean friends tested out the first version of the PDF rule set.  This is the "third" version.

If anyone is interested in looking at game, here's the pre-release copy of the pdf.

On a side note, a package I had my niece ship to chile just arrived.... Two months after I had her send it (to the day).  The package was placed in a DHL box because during the two months since it was shipped, it went to canada and the USPS priority mail international box apparently got kicked around, stomped, thrown into a puddle, and had the box partially disintegrate. Remarkably, the contents were not harmed.


----------



## Blackrat

I already like it after reading this bit: ”These rules are meant to be open to interpretation, discussion, improvisation, and are best played in a narrative style within the theatre of the mind. Battle mats are not necessary, but may be used to illustrate possitioning. Desperados are not limited to rules written on their character sheets, nor are players required to memorized encyclopedic volumes of rules before rolling a single die.”


----------



## Blackrat

A bit of critique though. Might be clearer if you put some ”page” numbers to order the columns. I figured it out that folded in a pamphlet style it makes sense, but as a pdf you start with the right column of the first page, go left to right of the second page, jump to middle left, then middle right of first page, and finally the character sheet…


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> "memorized encyclopedic volumes of rules before rolling a single die.”



_rolls a die_ What's that do?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> _rolls a die_ What's that do?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> A bit of critique though. Might be clearer if you put some ”page” numbers to order the columns. I figured it out that folded in a pamphlet style it makes sense, but as a pdf you start with the right column of the first page, go left to right of the second page, jump to middle left, then middle right of first page, and finally the character sheet…



Yeah. I should also make a more traditional "rules sheet" version of the rules for easy reading, and to require less papercraft.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a scooter with an Indiana plate. I hope they didn't ride it all the way from Indiana.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The expense and hassle of all the stuff going on with the house- as well as other stuff- is really starting to seriously stress Mom out.  She’s losing sleep, and like me, she doesn’t sleep that much already.  She was almost in tears about it all during lunch.  I had to give her a perspective reset.  

Sure, the messes we’re dealing with are expensive, even with insurance paying for some.  And moving stuff out of the way of the various crews has been and will continue to be a hassle.  And it’s noisy.  And uncomfortable.  And it’s all happening in rapid succession.  But we know people who have had MAJOR house issues this year, including someone we know whose house burned down.  Compared to some around us, the housing challenges we’ve had have been pretty manageable.


----------



## Aeson

You're right to try to focus on the positive.


----------



## Aeson

Will Wheaton is 50.





Alex Jones is 48!




I'm 47. I don't look as old as Alex does. Holy cow. Evil and hate corrupts more than the soul. I had no idea Alex was that young. I would have marked him 10-15 years older.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Wait... Are you implying that Wheaton isn't actually a Sith Lord? Or is he just using a Force illusion to hide his true form?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Wait... Are you implying that Wheaton isn't actually a Sith Lord? Or is he just using a Force illusion to hide his true form?



His philosophy is "Don't be a dick"
Alex's philosophy is "They're turning the freaking frogs gay." Wheaton is a Jedi master compared to Alex.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack is about to get some XP - they may not be rats, but they're in my basement, so the meeses gots ta go. Puttin out the mouse bait now.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Jack is about to get some XP - they may not be rats, but they're in my basement, so the meeses gots ta go. Puttin out the mouse bait now.



Mouse bait? A media company not already owned by another megacorp?


----------



## Aeson

I could see an old woman cussing at me and yelling "GO" in my rearview mirror while I waited for on coming traffic before I turned. After the turn she passed me on a double yellow line and then started a series of brake checks in front of me. After a while I started miming rubbing my eyes as if I were crying. I know she's watching me in her mirror. She kept driving slow and hitting her brakes. It's odd that someone that's in a hurry will take time to play with me. I guess I should be honored to get some of her precious time. Humans make no sense to me.


----------



## J.Quondam

Civilization really is wasted on a an awful lot of folks who benefit from it.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a flower this morning that looked a lot like the living flaming sphere. I can find plants online that are close, but I don't think they're the right ones. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I saw a flower this morning that looked a lot like the living flaming sphere. I can find plants online that are close, but I don't think they're the right ones. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 257646



A lot of times, you can find stuff like that by looking online for wildflowers in your state.


----------



## Aeson

These were planted around someone's mailbox. But I see your point. I'm going to try to get a picture of the actual flower. That should help.


----------



## Aeson

What I want to see now is a spin off of Evil with Sister Andrea teaching Kristin's daughters to hunt demons. I think it could work. The season just ended and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Aeson

I think these are the flowers. They're a type of Celosia


----------



## Mad_Jack

Jack just did a bad thing. He ordered bacon cheese fries from his local pizza place and ate the whole damned thing.

 Why is this bad? Because the local pizza place does_ real_ bacon cheese fries - it's a full-sized 8-inch aluminum restaurant to-go dish filled with fries and topped with real mozzarella and bacon, and Jack got it with onions on it.





Jack will regret this later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Jack will regret this later.



So might others in the vicinity…


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So might others in the vicinity…



Cone, radius, or splash damage?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Youd have to ask Jack.  There might also be an *ass*ociated Aura.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Actually, Jack has a cast iron stomach... (I cite that as the reason I'm 50 lbs overweight.)


----------



## Aeson

When I have too much dairy it's a cone with splash. There is also a radius due to gaseous cloud. Metformin can also instigate a similar attack. On days both of these occur it's a duel wielding finishing attack.


----------



## Aeson

I was in a conversation earlier with a man who said that mass shootings were a psyop by the CIA. He had proof because a mother of a shooter found emails and successfully sued them. Later on he said the butterfly effect is when you BREAK a butterfly's wings and it causes a hurricane. 

These people are real. They exist. They walk and work amongst us. They vote. And most sadly, they breed. FSM protect us.


----------



## J.Quondam

When I was a kid, I assumed I'd grow old and die in a society that was, in some vague but hopeful sense, "better" than the one I was born into.
It's pretty clear that's not going to be the case.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> When I have too much dairy it's a cone with splash. There is also a radius due to gaseous cloud. Metformin can also instigate a similar attack. On days both of these occur it's a duel wielding finishing attack.



A few years ago, I ate a combination of food that engaged my intestines in biochemistry most foul it may have been a violation of the Geneva Convention.

Our older dog at the time would do a final patrol of the house before bedtime, saying a personal goodnight to each human.  She took 3 steps into my room, blinked a few times, winced, shook her head and backed out.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> These people are real. They exist. They walk and work amongst us. They vote. And most sadly, they breed. FSM protect us.




 Whenever I come across people who think the world is A) flat or that B) we've never been to the moon, I get the urge to stuff them in a spacesuit and A) leave them tethered to a satellite or B) drop them on the lunar surface next to the flag.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> When I was a kid, I assumed I'd grow old and die in a society that was, in some vague but hopeful sense, "better" than the one I was born into.
> It's pretty clear that's not going to be the case.



I feel the same way. I try to focus on despite recent set backs here in the US, women and people of color all around the world are enjoying more rights and freedom. Access to knowledge is more available and ore free than ever. Steps are actually being taken to combat climate change, again despite set backs here. Poverty and food insecurity is declining world wide. Literacy is increasing. We have a lot to look forward to. Yet, we still have a lot of people standing in the way. Their ideology while seeing a resurgence today is over all dying out.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Whenever I come across people who think the world is A) flat or that B) we've never been to the moon, I get the urge to stuff them in a spacesuit and A) leave them tethered to a satellite or B) drop them on the lunar surface next to the flag.



Because giving them a telescope to see isn't good enough. It's still fake.


----------



## Aeson

I had to talk to the police last night. Yay Two of my coworkers got into an argument that turned physical. The guy pushed a cart that pushed the woman's cart into her leg. The whole time I'm yelling at him to cut it out. I knew it was only a matter of time before someone got hurt. I told the cops that he did it, but I didn't believe it was intentional. He was just pushing the carts and her leg was in the way. He wasn't aiming to hit her. I left after they talked to me. I don't know if they took him away. He's white. She's black. The cops were white. They probably just warned him to leave her alone. This has been going on for months though. He's a self centered ass. A 63 year old man child bully. I don't like bullies.

I didn't tell you guys the worst part. I was trying to get my flirt on with a woman when the argument started. She was wearing a shirt with this image on it. 





Didn't seem right to go back to that conversation afterwards. Also it was causing me to run late.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Will Wheaton is 50.
> Alex Jones is 48!



How is that possible?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> How is that possible?



Hate and anger takes a terrible toll on the body. Marjorie Taylor Green is also 48. She looks older too.


----------



## Aeson

The guy was arrested and charged with assault with injury. The manager said it's just a misdemeanor. He plans on being at work tonight. Most employers would have fired him. She doesn't have enough people to cover all of the routes. She needs all that she can get.


----------



## Aeson

On the 6th day God created man.
Then God looked upon his creation.
Thus The Lord spoketh. "I can do better."
Then God created woman.
Then God looked upon his creation.
Thus The Lord spoketh. "It is good."


----------



## Mad_Jack

Copypasted from the Reaper forum because I don't want to retype the whole damn thing...


I got a migraine sometime Tuesday night after work. I have vague memories of watching tv before falling rather fitfully asleep.

When I woke up, it was* Friday*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thinking back on it, outside of a few moments of clarity (although nobody here would ever mistake one of my posts for a moment of clarity, lol) I spent pretty much all of Wednesday and Thursday lying on the couch mindlessly watching tv in a half-conscious haze, punctuated by occasionally finding the mental energy to collect myself and go acquire food.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is quite possibly the first time in my life I've been hit by both a major migraine (when I get them, my migraines are generally the sort where they last about 8-12 hours and I'm still mostly functional) and a major depressive episode at the same time.

Fortunately, Jack had already decided on Tuesday to leave his crappy temp worker assignment at the sweatshop industrial laundry place before he brainlocked for two whole days...


----------



## Mad_Jack

I think I've come to a major life decision... 

I've been being far too doubting and critical of myself up until now.

Thus, from now on, I will be self-identifying as a minor deity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I think I've come to a major life decision...
> 
> I've been being far too doubting and critical of myself up until now.
> 
> Thus, from now on, I will be self-identifying as a minor deity.



So you’re going to be on the cover of _Tiger Beat?_  Cool!  Pretty soon, you’ll be opening for BTS!


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Thus, from now on, I will be self-identifying as a minor deity.



So you're a Republican running for president? What's your platform?


----------



## Blackrat

Mad_Jack said:


> I think I've come to a major life decision...
> 
> I've been being far too doubting and critical of myself up until now.
> 
> Thus, from now on, I will be self-identifying as a minor deity.



Best damn decision I ever made! I greet you as an equal, and wish you luck in your future as a god!


----------



## Aeson

Wizkids made an elder brain dragon mini. I had no idea. I must have it.

WizKids D&D Icons of The Realms Miniatures: Set 22 -Elder Brain Dragon - Gargantuan Sculpted Figure - Dungeons & Dragons https://a.co/d/3JoNpz0


----------



## trappedslider

Finally got part of my geek stuff up on the walls. The AC poster came from the CE for the strategy guide for AC: Syndicate. Next month will be my other nerf gun and a Cyberpunk 2077 poster.


----------



## Aeson

My mom and I talked about the possibility of moving again. I said if I'm going to move again sometime in the next couple of years I shouldn't move my stuff out of my sister's place. I said at some point I'll have to settle down in one place permanently or start getting rid of my stuff. A lot of it I've been collecting for 30 years. She said that I'm not gaming like I once did. That's kinda where it ended. It has been nearly 5 years. The hectic life I've been living has started to normalize. Covid certainly hadn't helped. That is going to have to be something we'll have to learn to live with. I do hope that the D&D movie will help. I'd like to have a viewing party with some young people like my nieces and nephews. Maybe that'll spark some interest.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> So you're a Republican running for president? What's your platform?




 Undeclared. But I'm torn between Atari 2600 and NES...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Undeclared. But I'm torn between Atari 2600 and NES...



Still more of a platform than the actual GOP. You get my vote if you pick Mario as your running mate.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I saw a bumper sticker the other day that said Vader/Palpatine 2024...  Pretty sure they'd get a strong write-in vote.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think the Emperor would be second on the ticket. It should be Palpatine/Vader.  I could support a Babu Frik candidacy.


----------



## Aeson

Fun fact. The voice actress Shirley Henderson learned puppetry to operate the puppet for Babu Frik. She didn't just want to be the voice. She wanted to give Babu life. Babu Frik was my favorite from The Rise of Skywalker.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't know high schools had girl's flag football teams. From the video I saw, there are 60 schools. I wonder if they'll ever get tackle football teams. Sometimes girls are allowed to play on the boys team.


----------



## Blackrat

Are we talking about actual football, or your american hand-egg game?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hand-egg.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I used to like to mess with my foreign friends by explaining that the reason we call it football is because the regulation ball is a foot long...


----------



## Aeson

I made it perfectly clear which game when I said flag football and tackle football. Soccer players can't handle a real sport like American football. I could have said real football or the superior football or supreme football. All synonyms for American football. It's not America's fault foreigners can't spell soccer.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I made it perfectly clear which game when I said flag football and tackle football. Soccer players can't handle a real sport like American football. I could have said real football or the superior football or supreme football. All synonyms for American football. It's not America's fault foreigners can't spell soccer.



Real football would be Australian football.    Take a bunch of prisoners, put them in a country where everything is out to kill them, and the only game they knew was Rugby...  There you have a manly sport.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Real football would be Australian football.    Take a bunch of prisoners, put them in a country where everything is out to kill them, and the only game they knew was Rugby...  There you have a manly sport.



Switch America for Australia and it's the same story. Penal colonies, things and people trying to kill you, rugby. Only difference; we were able to tame the country.


----------



## Aeson

Can we talk about a world leader that knows how to party?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Can we talk about a world leader that knows how to party?



I’m rather fed up with that discussion already, but if you must


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I’m rather fed up with that discussion already, but if you must



It's news to me. I literally just heard about it.


----------



## Blackrat

The finnish press has been making it a ”forced” scandal for the past week, and most of us couldn’t care less


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The finnish press has been making it a ”forced” scandal for the past week, and most of us couldn’t care less



I'm just jealous, but I've said that before. We've all seen Trump "dance". I don't think Biden knows what a party is. The closest Obama got to that kind of "scandal" was wearing a tan suit.


----------



## Aeson

THIS is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Switch America for Australia and it's the same story. Penal colonies, things and people trying to kill you, rugby. Only difference; we were able to tame the country.



Well, the Aussies don't use any protective gears...


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, the Aussies don't use any protective gears...



That's a bug, not a feature.  Watch any recent video featuring Hershel Walker for why helmets and pads are still not enough protection.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Still more of a platform than the actual GOP. You get my vote if you pick Mario as your running mate.



As someone whose actual name is Mario and has voted Republican in several elections, you probably don't want to hear what my real platform would be; however, I guarantee that it would be utterly chaotic in nature.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> As someone whose actual name is Mario and has voted Republican in several elections, you probably don't want to hear what my real platform would be; however, I guarantee that it would be utterly chaotic in nature.



So you're to blame for 2016.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> As someone whose actual name is Mario and has voted Republican in several elections, you probably don't want to hear what my real platform would be; however, I guarantee that it would be utterly chaotic in nature.



Radical Fundamentalist Erisianism


----------



## Mad_Jack

<First World Problems>

My appointment for an oil change today is scheduled at the same time as several EvilBuy auctions are ending. Only one of the five auctions is even remotely related to things on my priority list for acquiring, but it's the one where I'm probably going to end up reenacting the scene where the snake crossing the road gets suddenly run over by a speeding truck as everyone else outspends me on it. The other four are just old Atari 2600 cartridges I'd like to have just for sentimental reasons, since they were some of the iconic games and at least two of them were among my favorites. So far, they have no bids, but I may yet end up getting sniped on them since I won't be here to check on them before they end.

</First World Problems>


----------



## Mad_Jack

Bah... Lost the first auction, which pissed me off a bit (even though I knew I was never gonna win it), but won the video games - Combat, Yar's Revenge, SeaQuest and Raiders of the Lost Ark.

The first auction was for a good chunk of the figures and one piece of scenery from the old early-80's _Orc War_ official D&D plastic playset by MPC playset. Unfortunately, I wasn't alone in recognizing them for what they were.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yar’s Revenge was a great game!  One of my faves on the 2600.


----------



## Aeson

A local Top 40 Pop station has this bit they do week day mornings called Forgive and Forget. A caller calls in with something they need forgiveness for. The hosts will call the other person and start a conversation to get their side. I've only been listening for a few weeks, but 100% of the time the other person is upset for some reason other than what the original caller thought. 

Today a young college student who had been working as a babysitter/nanny called to help get forgiveness from her client who has a zero sweets policy. The child ate an entire bag of cookies and the babysitter asked her not to tell her mother. Twist incoming, the mother said the babysitter was a pervert. A teddy bear she sent home with the little girl had a nanny cam in it. The mother jumps to the conclusion that the only reason was because the college student was a pervert and wanted to watch the little girl. She said the bear was a gift from her parents when she went away for college. She had no idea they gave it to her to spy on her. In the end she still violated the trust of her client by asking the girl not to tell, which she did. 

Every day it's like this. I swear people make this stuff up so they can get on the radio. They get a friend and they work out the details and just go ham on a story.


----------



## trappedslider

cynicism is alive and well


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> cynicism is alive and well



I doubt that. I need proof.


----------



## Blackrat

trappedslider said:


> cynicism is alive and well



As practised by Diogenes? Sure, I tend to follow his example. At least when I’m in the ”mood”…


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yar’s Revenge was a great game!  One of my faves on the 2600.




 Dude, I once played that game for eight hours straight !    I'd rolled over the score like eight or nine times, had somewhere north of 50 lives, and my friend ate my dinner for me when my mother threatened to turn it off if I didn't, lol...

Finally my mother came in and "accidentally" bumped the switch on the wall that turned off power in the room...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> As practised by Diogenes? Sure, I tend to follow his example. At least when I’m in the ”mood”…



I have frequently cited Diogenes when I tried to advocate cannibalism when chicken prices got ridiculous.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have frequently cited Diogenes when I tried to advocate cannibalism when chicken prices got ridiculous.




 If I ever become a world-spanning dictator, I'm going to get rid of all my "undesirables" by making Soylent Green out of them, killing two birds with one stone: fewer people will be willing to complain about me disappearing people if I'm solving world hunger at the same time.


----------



## Aeson

I touched a dead body....or at least I thought so. I saw a man laying in a driveway. It was starting to rain. I got out of the car and walked over to him. I shook his arm which felt cold. The temp was in the low 70s. It hadn't been raining long. I repeated to myself "please don't be dead" as I nudged his leg with my foot. He started to stir at that moment. He sat up and pointed at the house indicating he lived there. I asked if he needed help getting up. He said no. I went back to the car and drove off. I came back a few minutes later to check on him,but he was gone.


----------



## Aeson

From time to time I find stuff folks have left at the curb as trash. A couple of nights ago someone left a small bookcase. It was small enough to fit in the backseat. I was near the end of my routes so I put the bins I keep papers in in the trunk. Often the bookcases are too big, or missing shelves. Sometimes it had rained, and I figured they're probably water logged or something. This was a good find.


----------



## Aeson

Someone didn't want the fire hydrant to drown.


----------



## Aeson

This is the bookcase I found. I decided to populate it.






This guy is a little board with my antics.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> From time to time I find stuff folks have left at the curb as trash. A couple of nights ago someone left a small bookcase. It was small enough to fit in the backseat. I was near the end of my routes so I put the bins I keep papers in in the trunk. Often the bookcases are too big, or missing shelves. Sometimes it had rained, and I figured they're probably water logged or something. This was a good find.




 It's a pretty common thing up here in New England to find stuff put out by the side of the road - mostly furniture. A lot of time it does end up getting rained on though.
There's also a "free stuff" section at the local town dump where people drop off stuff they don't want anymore.

*EDIT*: I have a very similar bookshelf, although mine's full height.

Fair warning : If you're planning on having a full shelf of D&D books in it, you'll probably want to find some method of supporting the middle of the shelf - I had one of my shelves bend and collapse under the weight. At the very least, you might want to put a nail/screw or two through the back into the shelf to help keep it from bowing as much and maybe into the sides as well if the shelves are just held in by wooden pegs.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Relevant to recent topics in this thread...

 Dilbert by Scott Adams


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Relevant to recent topics in this thread...
> 
> Dilbert by Scott Adams
> 
> View attachment 259367



Sounds like the lawyers that make camping choices for others.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Fair warning : If you're planning on having a full shelf of D&D books in it, you'll probably want to find some method of supporting the middle of the shelf - I had one of my shelves bend and collapse under the weight. At the very least, you might want to put a nail/screw or two through the back into the shelf to help keep it from bowing as much and maybe into the sides as well if the shelves are just held in by wooden pegs.



These shelves are screwed in on the sides. I'm aware of the weight problem. I have older bigger bookcases that are still in storage at my sister's house. I haven't had an issue but I know others have. Thanks for the warning. And I'll probably do as you suggest later. Right now, that's pretty much all I have here with me.


----------



## Aeson

Do think they gave humans a small size option because there are small sized humans?


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm pretty sure they gave humans a small size option because half the characters in anime are like twelve years old.


----------



## Aeson

I thought it would be to be more inclusive and representative. My thought was little people as in both small adults, and children.


----------



## Aeson

I saw 3 little balls of fur trying to cross the road last night. They were young raccoons and so cute. The first ran across. The next two looked up at me with their big doe eyes, and thought better of it. They went back from whence they came. I want s pet raccoon.


----------



## trappedslider

So, i finally have an idea for a good Halloween/cosplay that I pull off due to my red hair: Genderflip Chandra from MTG


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I saw 3 little balls of fur trying to cross the road last night. They were young raccoons and so cute. The first ran across. The next two looked up at me with their big doe eyes, and thought better of it. They went back from whence they came. I want s pet raccoon.



That may be the most southern thing you’ve ever posted.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That may be the most southern thing you’ve ever posted.



That I want a pet raccoon? I also want a pet monkey, a pet dragon, and a Penthouse Pet. I doubt I'll get any of them.


----------



## Aeson

I am a Southern gentleman, not a redneck. I don't own a single piece of camouflage clothing, and If I get married IT WILL NOT BE ALLOWED. I think big trucks on big tires are for small men. Same for those loud whiney sputtering cars. I love country music but I hate what they've done to it recently. 
No rap in my country, thank you very much.
I don't think Budweiser or Miller Lite is the height of beer making. I don't chew/dip/smoke or tobacco. I'll eat beans and cornbread, greens and cornbread, biscuits and gravy, fried chicken, fried okra. Many fine southern dishes. 
I'm southern by the grace of luck. I don't revel in the trashy. I always try to rise above and take anyone willing to go with me.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I saw 3 little balls of fur trying to cross the road last night. They were young raccoons and so cute. The first ran across. The next two looked up at me with their big doe eyes, and thought better of it. They went back from whence they came. I want s pet raccoon.




 Thing is, you can't really tame a wild raccoon... And even if you get one at birth, they're extremely high-maintenance animals to take care of.


----------



## J.Quondam

Mad_Jack said:


> Thing is, you can't really tame a wild raccoon... And even if you get one at birth, they're extremely high-maintenance animals to take care of.



Nah, you just need to know how to bribe them.


----------



## Mad_Jack

J.Quondam said:


> Nah, you just need to know how to bribe them.




 Raccoons are greedy little f-ing extortionists - whatever you gave them the last time isn't going to be good enough this time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I am a Southern gentleman, not a redneck. I don't own a single piece of camouflage clothing, and If I get married IT WILL NOT BE ALLOWED. I think big trucks on big tires are for small men. Same for those loud whiney sputtering cars. I love country music but I hate what they've done to it recently.
> No rap in my country, thank you very much.
> I don't think Budweiser or Miller Lite is the height of beer making. I don't chew/dip/smoke or tobacco. I'll eat beans and cornbread, greens and cornbread, biscuits and gravy, fried chicken, fried okra. Many fine southern dishes.
> I'm southern by the grace of luck. I don't revel in the trashy. I always try to rise above and take anyone willing to go with me.



Awwww!   Aeson’s Mainfesto!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Awwww!   Aeson’s Mainfesto!



The South will RISE AGAIN in my image.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The South will RISE AGAIN in my image.



All hail Antarctica!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> All hail Antarctica!



My raccoon army will join forces with my penguin navy and I shall be unstoppable.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Raccoons are greedy little f-ing extortionists - whatever you gave them the last time isn't going to be good enough this time.



This is why I use them as bagmen.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The South will RISE AGAIN in my image.




 Just out of curiosity, how much yeast is it going to require for that?


----------



## Aeson

"They're throwing a 32 story, 6 million pound building into space using explosions. Who f$%#ing wouldn't want to see that?" 
Noah Lugeons when talking about the estimated 100,000 people expected at Cape Canaveral to see the Artemis I launch.


----------



## Aeson

If this doesn't make you smile, then you have no soul.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure if I recounted the time i got swarmed by raccoons here years ago before I vanished.

It happened nine years ago. I was playing ingress at UCI in the middle of the night and had a super big gulp with me.  I saw some racoons so I switched out of the game and put down the drink so I could take a picture. The racoons started to investigate and before I knew it there were more than five surrounding me.  After for like five minutes, one tried to climb my leg so I shook it off and they got freaked and ran off. One of the bastards stole my drink.

Before you say picts or it didn't happen...


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit. I’ve only been swarmed by wild hogs, an elk and a capercaillie. We don’t have anything as cool as raccoons. Well ok, we have wolverines, but they are rare as bleep…


----------



## J.Quondam

Once in university, a trio of curious squirrels came up to me while I was eating outside. They scampered around cutely for a while, taking taking a few chips from me before running off.
When I turned back to eating, I discovered another squirrel had exploited the diversion to steal the bag with the rest of my lunch in it.
Scoundrels and sneakthiefs, the lot of them!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> If this doesn't make you smile, then you have no soul.



Thanks.  I didn’t know it, but I needed that.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Thanks.  I didn’t know it, but I needed that.



I'm glad to help.

I felt like that girl on the inside the night before I shared that. It's a coincidence that I came across it. I had very little sleep on Monday. I went into work sleepy. Sleepy is not a good state to be in while driving. A woman I've been into at work, but never had the guts to talk to walked in with a shirt I was trying to read. She occasionally catches me looking her way. For some reason this time I walked up and talked to her. I must have been more tired and out of my mind than I thought. lol I said I had been trying to read her shirt. She stood up and let me look at it closer. She said she found it at a thrift store. Apparently, what I was trying to read was a designer's name, one neither of us had heard of. We talked for awhile. It was a nice chat.

I felt giddy for the rest of the night. I wasn't sleepy at all until the drive home. I kept thinking of her smile and laugh as we talked.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not clear on the (+) (-) thread thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I'm not clear on the (+) (-) thread thing.



As I- a poor, caveman lawyer- understand it, (+) threads are for discussing positive things about the topic *only.*

I’ve never seen a (-) thread, but I’d guess it’s the exact opposite.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As I- a poor, caveman lawyer- understand it, (+) threads are for discussing positive things about the topic *only.*
> 
> I’ve never seen a (-) thread, but I’d guess it’s the exact opposite.



That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Aeson

I mentioned more than once making my office look like a wizard's study. I think this could help. It's a wall hanging that looks like a stone wall. 90x70 ft.

Didihou Faux Brick Print Wall Tapestry Gothic Hippie Mandala Tapestries Wall Hanging Decor Bedding Tapestry (Stone, 90x70 Inch) https://a.co/d/6NUM0KS


----------



## Blackrat

Man, I love the She-Hulk series. It’s goofy Ally McBeal with Supers, just what I expected it to be. It started strong and each ep has so far been better than the previous.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I'm not clear on the (+) (-) thread thing.



yeah like Danny said a + is only positive, Morrus got the idea after getting tired of people coming into the thread about a show and only focusing on the negatives about the show.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm not sure if I recounted the time i got swarmed by raccoons here years ago before I vanished.




 I used to work at a printing place on the second shift, and every evening around sunset, a flock of turkeys would invade our parking lot and hang out by the dumpster. Which was unfortunate, since we were required to bring stuff out to the dumpster several times a night. In order to do that, we had to keep a broomstick by the door - as soon as you got halfway across the parking lot, the turkeys would all rush over and start attacking you. Which is a lot more dangerous than you might think. Turkeys are large birds, and their beaks can do some serious damage when they peck you.
Thus, any venture out into the parking lot involved first going out there with the stick and whacking the first couple turkeys to reach you. You'd have to hit a couple of them because turkeys aren't particularly smart and it'd take a while before they got the idea that you weren't worth trying for.

Side note: When a turkey attacks, it generally spreads its wings to look more threatening, which also incidentally keeps them out of the way of being hit by the stick so they don't get broken. Hitting a bird the size of a turkey in the breast area won't particularly hurt it, but will definitely convince it to reconsider attacking you.


----------



## Aeson

Last night I heard Vincent Price's version of the The Saint. It was really funny. I listen to the Old Time Radiocast podcast. I highly recommend it.








						‎Old Time Radiocast: Hawthorne House Mystery | Return of Harry Morgan - The Saint on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show Old Time Radiocast, Ep Hawthorne House Mystery | Return of Harry Morgan - The Saint - Aug 28, 2022



					podcasts.apple.com


----------



## Aeson

I saw a dead copperhead snake last night. I got a picture if anyone wants to see. It was hit by a car I think. It's the first time I've seen one in the wild.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I saw a dead copperhead snake last night. I got a picture if anyone wants to see. It was hit by a car I think. It's the first time I've seen one in the wild.




 We get northern copperheads up here in CT... Spent a lot of time out in the woods when I was younger - I've seen six of 'em over the years.  Annoyingly, one of those times was in my garage... 
Damn snake had found it's way into a slightly open drawer in an old dresser we had in the garage that my old man used as a toolbox.  
I opened up the drawer and the thing was sitting there half asleep. Put it in a bag and walked it out into the woods a couple miles before releasing it.


----------



## Aeson

I heard an interview with a woman that goes by Mrs. Frazzled. She is a kindergarten teacher and posts videos of her talking to Trump as if he's a kindergartner. They're funny. 

Is it wrong I was turned on a little? I may have discovered a new kink for myself.  I think I might want her to talk to me that way.


----------



## Blackrat

I’ve had hots for Ms. Frizzle (I guess Frazzle borrowed the concept) for all my life, so I don’t think teacher kinks are that bad…


----------



## Aeson

That's the magic school bus lady?


----------



## Blackrat

Yep, that’s the Magic School Bus teacher. Although, I like the new Ms. Frizzle even more. (She’s the sister of the original )


----------



## Aeson

I could get on that bus.


----------



## Aeson

It's not premarital sex if you don't intend to marry her.


----------



## Aeson

I'm getting ready to start painting miniatures again. I made attempts at it 20 or so years ago. I doubt I've improved. I hope I'm not worse at it. A couple of years ago I bought these generic fantasy miniatures. They container was damaged and not all of the miniatures were in it, so I contacted the company and they sent a second set. I have a lot of them now. Each miniature came in a set of 4, for some I have 8. That's plenty to practice on.

I think this will be my first victim.


----------



## Blackrat

The paints have come a long way since 20 years ago. Even a complete beginner can do pretty basic paint jobs with little effort. Games Workshop has a Contrast range that gives you instant highlights with one paint. Slap on a wash and you’re done…


----------



## Aeson

My mom said this morning she doesn't think we'll see gas prices below $3 again. A friend of my years ago said we'd never see less than $2. Except for a few occasions he was right. If $3+ is the new norm, I have some things I need think long and hard about.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> My mom said this morning she doesn't think we'll see gas prices below $3 again. A friend of my years ago said we'd never see less than $2. Except for a few occasions he was right. If $3+ is the new norm, I have some things I need think long and hard about.



The prices here in Sweden just went below 19 SEK / litre for the first time in maybe half a year...


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> The prices here in Sweden just went below 19 SEK / litre for the first time in maybe half a year...



I know when compared to parts of Europe we have less to complain about. Yet, it's vital to my job. I have to fill my car nearly every day. There's no extra fuel allowance. Prices are a lot lower than they once were a few months ago. I need them to go down another $1 per gallon. It'll mean a world of difference to me. Just that one dollar could mean an extra $50-$60 to me a week.


----------



## Aeson

"I came here to chew bubble gum, and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubble gum."

I haven't watched this movie in years. It hasn't aged as poorly as some movies.

I noticed they're using Ghostbusters PKE meters as communications devices.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_They Live _was actually OK Sci-Fi.  It was just campy in its execution, no doubt in part to Randy Piper’s involvement.


----------



## Aeson

It's  Rowdy RODDY Piper.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I noticed they're using Ghostbusters PKE meters as communications devices.
> View attachment 260436



That thingamajig is in surprisingly many movies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> It's  Rowdy RODDY Piper.



His name was autocorrected and didn’t notice.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _They Live _was actually OK Sci-Fi.  It was just campy in its execution, no doubt in part to Randy Piper’s involvement.



A classic.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> His name was autocorrected and didn’t notice.



I'll allow it this time.


----------



## Aeson

Sorry, Piper was always one of my favorite wrestlers. I don't know how much was scripted and how much with adlibed, but he could roast a guy. He seemed to have a sharp wit.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I ate half a bag of marshmallows for dinner...

*#Adulting*


----------



## Aeson

I have a customer that continues to complain claiming he's not receiving his papers. I now have to provide proof of delivery in the form of a picture. I have to get the house number and the papers in the picture. The only way to do that is to get out of the car. I don't have time for this . 


I took this picture and labeled it a hostage proof of life picture.


----------



## Mad_Jack

You should totally walk up to the house and keep ringing the doorbell until the guy wakes up and then hand him his papers...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> You should totally walk up to the house and keep ringing the doorbell until the guy wakes up and then hand him his papers...



I want to leave a bundle of papers. They come in 50 count and 75 count. The Sunday paper comes in 3 parts. I should put out a bundle of each. 

These are stupid expensive homes. It's not like the neighbors couldn't afford their own if they're taking the papers.


----------



## trappedslider

I second waking him and wish to add : Make him sign for it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

trappedslider said:


> I second waking him and wish to add : Make him sign for it.




 Absolutely.


----------



## Aeson

Space Poddity is a Spelljammer actual play podcast. The PCs crash into other DMs podcast worlds. Sounds like it'll be fun.


----------



## Mad_Jack

This looks pretty, and fun.

A Bollywood superhero movie...  (And yep, people are already downing it because the FX aren't Marvel-level despite being made on a quarter of the budget.)


----------



## Aeson

I'm gonna nope right outta this one. I can't stand musicals. Indian musicals are that turned up to 15. Only things worse Mariah Carey and ASMR.


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I'm gonna nope right outta this one. I can't stand musicals. Indian musicals are that turned up to 15. Only things worse Mariah Carey and ASMR.



So... _ASMR: The Musical,_ starring Mariah Carey, is probably right out, eh?


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> So... _ASMR: The Musical,_ starring Mariah Carey, is probably right out, eh?



I would burn down the theater with everyone in it.


----------



## Aeson

It's unreal watching King Charles III greet people outside Buckingham Palace. He's walking down the line shaking hands, talking, smiling. The last 24 hours has to have been so difficult and stressful. To do this I think it shows great strength.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> This looks pretty, and fun.
> 
> A Bollywood superhero movie...  (And yep, people are already downing it because the FX aren't Marvel-level despite being made on a quarter of the budget.)



Those SFX are good enough, IMHO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> ASMR



The quietest of the Norse god groups.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I just lost an EvilBuy auction for something I really wanted because my crappy damn internet connection blipped on me... Grrr.... Feh.
I was putting in a bid at the forty second mark, which would normally have gone through by the twenty second mark. But as I was hitting the submit button my internet connection decided to take a brief pause, and instead of going through when my internet unpaused, it reloaded the bid prompt again which meant that I had to retype my bid and resubmit it. But my connection hesitated for a couple seconds, and the auction ended before I could submit the bid.


----------



## Aeson

There may be a solution for the logistical limbo for Blacklist Games. We might be able to pay the logistics company directly to get our stuff. An announcement was made a couple of days ago. They're still working out the details. These were some good looking miniatures. I can't wait to get them. I backed two Kickstarters with Blacklist. The second is still in development. They swear it will not have the same shipping issues. Regardless, I will not be doing business with them again.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> These were some good looking miniatures.




 Pics?

I'm still really pissed about the one miniatures KS that I went in on several years back that didn't fulfill - those Fairy Tale Battle Royale minis from Artistic Justice Games...
(Twisted versions of the fairy tale characters - I especially like the Cowardly Lion, which was a huge rampaging lion with a collar around his neck that had a heart-shaped medal hanging from it that read "CouRage"...  )

 I went in on them for $175 but, after it all went to hell and the guy doing the KS basically head-asploded and the company that was producing the miniatures for them tried to make good on what they could, I found out that they couldn't find any record of my KS pledge...


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm currently debating how much I actually want to know what a "Nutlander" is...


----------



## Aeson

The Kickstarter








						Blacklist Miniatures: Fantasy Series 1
					

A new line of detailed plastic miniatures for use in any fantasy game.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Oops, while in the process of accessing my kickstarter account I accidentally reset my nephew's Facebook password. I used my phone number which used to be his number which is linked to his Facebook.


----------



## Aeson

"Tithe, donate $5, $10, $15, your firstborn, a fatted calf. It all spends."


----------



## Aeson

Researchers Find Link Between Artificial Sweeteners and Heart Disease
					

These food additives “should not be considered a healthy and safe alternative to sugar,” argue researchers. A potential direct association between higher artificial sweetener consumption and increased cardiovascular disease risk, including heart attack and stroke has been uncovered by a large stu



					scitechdaily.com
				




It seems to me that difference was approximately 30 people. In a study of over 100k, just over 1000 developed heart disease. I'd like to see a study to determine if the benefit to blood sugar and diabetes outweighs the risk of heart disease.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well, that was an interesting weekend.  Yesterday tried out the quickstart rules for Urban Shadows (2e?). First time I played any PbtA-based game. We probably made lots of mistakes, but we had fun.  We will probably not use that for a whole campaign, but the GM is planning on remaking his current campaign in Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk into PbtA, as even though he really likes FATE as a sytstem, he feel there are some stuff we cannot really do in FATE.

Then today spent the day at a 3D archery competition. It was rainy, which made this very slippery in the forest with mud.  The result was so-so. 

And then voted in the Swedish Eeection. They had done some changes to strentgten the secrecy of the votes, but it did cause more queues than usuual.  The general idea of it is good, but they need to take some things into consideration next time, to fix those problem. I really really hope we can do without the problems of getting a goverment this time, unlike what we had last election as the result was so tight, and various parties not wanting to talk to each others. I don't hold my breath though. Yeah, I am cynical, but as I did vote, then I am entitled to complain about the results.    Yes, it came down to "which party do I dislike the least."


----------



## Aeson

What is a PbtA?

I know we're not supposed to talk about politics. We're all grown ups here though. I think we should be able to have some discussions. You mentioned election secrecy. Do you have a party or parties similar to one we have here that talks about election security? Is that what your new measures were about?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> What is a PbtA?
> 
> I know we're not supposed to talk about politics. We're all grown ups here though. I think we should be able to have some discussions. You mentioned election secrecy. Do you have a party or parties similar to one we have here that talks about election security? Is that what your new measures were about?



PbtA = Powered by the Apocalypse. That is games that uses a system based upon the system from Apocalypse World. In short,  Each player has a playbook with specific moves that only their type of character can do. And then there are some basic moves that everyone can do. Roll 2d6 (and if applicable add a value in a "stat"), and on a result of 6 or less, you fail. On a 7-9, you get partial success, and 10+ is complete success.

As for the voter secrecy, it used to be that you either picked up the ballots (as in marked witch witch party you vote for in which election. vote for municipal, regional, and whole country government) from the people that stood outside the election place, and who gave them out , or you took them from a tray  inside the election place. The thing was that earlier, people could then technically see which ballots you picked up. You could of course pick up for many parties, and only using the one you really wanted. and since you stuffed that ballot inside a closed envelope so noone could see how you actually voted. You can vote blank as well. The envelope stuffing is done behind a screen. Now they also made so the tray with the ballots inside the voting location was also behind screens. And it was this change that caused more queues, as they wouldn't let more people inside the voting location than there was free spaces behind the screens. The changes was made so you can't get any pushback from picking the wrong ballots, so in that regards good..

And we use paper ballots. No specific party is pushing this. We have a governmental agency of bureaucrats (and volunteers doing the actual counting etc) handling all elections, and they are supposed to be true neutral. This agency is also in charge of establishing who is eligible to vote, and where. They send out the paper authorizing you to vote in advance.  Then you present your ID, and the paper to the people in the voting place, and they check that you are you, and that you have not voted before. Then mark which elections you voted for. Each one in a separate envelope (there is a tiny hole so they can see that there is only one ballot in it, and that it is the right colour. So municipal ballots have one colour, regional another, and for the government a third. But they all look the same regardless of which party you vote for.

Edit: There are some extra stuff that you as a voter can do with the ballots. Yes, you can write in names (and choose your preference for one candidate even if he/she would not be eligible due to number of voted). So the fake party "The Donald Duck party" usually gets a bunch of votes every election. It is a legitimate form of protest, but counts as a blank as far as I recall.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if you have a misdemeanor/felony system like we do. Do you allow felons to vote? It's become a huge thing here. In some places they've started to allow felons to vote to varies degrees.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I don't know if you have a misdemeanor/felony system like we do. Do you allow felons to vote? It's become a huge thing here. In some places they've started to allow felons to vote to varies degrees.



Yes, and felons are also allowed to vote..


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Yes, and felons are also allowed to vote..



Are we more the exception than the rule on this? 
I've heard many times the US should follow Sweden's criminal justice system. Something needs to be done. Our system isn't working. Do felons lose the right to vote at all? Here as in my state, they have had to finish their entire sentence which might be a combination of decades of prison, parole, and probation. Some states allow it once the felon is on probation.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Are we more the exception than the rule on this?
> I've heard many times the US should follow Sweden's criminal justice system. Something needs to be done. Our system isn't working. Do felons lose the right to vote at all? Here as in my state, they have had to finish their entire sentence which might be a combination of decades of prison, parole, and probation. Some states allow it once the felon is on probation.



As far as I can tell, even people currently in prison is allowed to vote, and have been allowed to do so since 1937. Of course not in the voting location, but through mail-order. 

Our criminal system is both some level of punishment, and mostly rehabilitation.


----------



## Aeson

I appreciate you answering my questions. I am always curious, and like to learn more about other places. It was hard for me to keep my personal feelings to a minimum. Thank you for indulging me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know why, but this 9/11 has affected me more than any one since the first.

I knew _one_ guy directly impacted by that day.  He worked in the towers, but escaped by coincidence.  He worked WAY into the night, and decided to go into work a couple hours late because he needed rest.  He hadn’t seen or heard any news that morning, so his first exposure to the tragedy was rounding a corner and seeing people jumping to escape the fire.

I’ve heard his story more than a few times, but we’re not particularly close.  We haven’t talked in years, and TBH, he’s a bit of an ass. So his story, while horrific, didn’t touch me deeply.

Yet here I am, only tangentially connected to the events of that day, and the times I’ve been alone today have been an emotional roller coaster.  It’s an alien experience.


----------



## Aeson

Grief hits people in different ways. No two people greaves the same way. No judgment from me on that. Reflect on your feelings, but don't dwell on them. When you're ready, move on. It's a day that will sit with you forever. 

I visited the World Trade Center when I was a teen. The tour took us through the lobby of one of the buildings from Wall St. to Broad Way. It's surreal to think no one will have that experience again. This is the thought that I think of at times like this. It makes me sad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have a customer that continues to complain claiming he's not receiving his papers. I now have to provide proof of delivery in the form of a picture. I have to get the house number and the papers in the picture. The only way to do that is to get out of the car. I don't have time for this . View attachment 260742
> I took this picture and labeled it a hostage proof of life picture.



There's one easy solution for that.... throw the paper through a window. Whether that window is broken or not, isn't your problem. 


Mad_Jack said:


> This looks pretty, and fun.
> 
> A Bollywood superhero movie...  (And yep, people are already downing it because the FX aren't Marvel-level despite being made on a quarter of the budget.)



I'd argue that even current day Disney/Marvel/StarWar's FX isn't at the level of what it was a few years ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, since I'm in Chile 911 means something different considering that it the anniversary of a US backed Coup by a fascist dictator who ordered the army to bomb the nation's capitol building after they raided the building and assassinated the socialist president. Last night there apparently was a small protest that turned violent downtown and an cop died.  GF told me she didn't want me to be outside anywhere just incase there was a violent protest, so we spent the night at one of her friend's B-Day party.

As far as the US 911 is concerned, that day was weird. Waking up and being told that the Twin Towers were destroyed, then driving to USC with no traffic on the freeway under a clear sky without contrails.  Then when I arrived to my class, everyone of course were talking about what happened and my teacher arrived late. He came in with his bag, put it down opened it like he was about to start class, but he just didn't even sit and instead said something like "You know what, too much S--- is happening in the world today. Class dismissed. See you next week."

That all aside, my gf and I ended up getting a civil union today. We both wanted it to be more special, but we were told to do it asap like three weeks ago in case the new Chilean constitution failed (which it did), since it would help out our ability to get my visa and everything processed.  Unfortunately, the speed of the process wouldn't be affected, which sucks.

My mom doesn't know about the civil union.  Cause, well, my T-Mobil locked Pixel 4a (lol) was stolen right before we decided on doing this and I'm currently waiting for a US sim to arrive. My GF, now wife, and I wanted to tell my mom on the phone rather then in text.  So this will wait a few more weeks, but my mom knew we were told that we might have to do a civil union, so it shouldn't be a shock.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ulfgeir said:


> PbtA



My wife and her friends almost exclusively play that.  I tried running Dungeon World/Freebooters, but my friends didn't get into the swing of it since the whole "they do everything" aspect of the system caused things to crash and burn as a result of not having the DnD-esque interplay between them and their enemies.  Seriously, the first "what are you going to do?" Became two minutes of crickets chirping followed by my wishing I could the dice after the enemies started attacking and they decided that "I shouldn't have to roll to see if I get hit by the bad guy's attacks." After that failed session I tried to play OSE with them but they didn't like thaco or the fact that they basically had a 1 round combat day due to low number of abilities and low HP.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Okay, since the thread hasn't gone away yet, I'll bite... What the hell is a Nutkinlander?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Okay, since the thread hasn't gone away yet, I'll bite... What the hell is a Nutkinlander?



ENworld had a number of spinoff message boards. Nutkinland was one of them. Nutkin would gone to start and stop several message boards. They all had cross board members and drama. A Nutkinlander is just someone that was a member.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> ENworld had a number of spinoff message boards. Nutkinland was one of them. Nutkin would gone to start and stop several message boards. They all had cross board members and drama. A Nutkinlander is just someone that was a member.



Wasn't one of them called civics Maximus or some along those lines?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Wasn't one of them called civics Maximus or some along those lines?



Circus Maximus was started by Morrus I believe. No grandma rules there. But, yes, it would count as one.

I think there's a wiki that discusses a lot of history of the various boards.


----------



## Aeson

This is probably out there somewhere already.
I'd like to see a video or a picture of a red carpet outside the serial killer awards 'The Stabbies'. The interviewer asked one of the serial killers.
"What an awesome outfit. Who are you wearing?"
"My mother."


----------



## Ulfgeir

Relique du Madde said:


> My wife and her friends almost exclusively play that.  I tried running Dungeon World/Freebooters, but my friends didn't get into the swing of it since the whole "they do everything" aspect of the system caused things to crash and burn as a result of not having the DnD-esque interplay between them and their enemies.  Seriously, the first "what are you going to do?" Became two minutes of crickets chirping followed by my wishing I could the dice after the enemies started attacking and they decided that "I shouldn't have to roll to see if I get hit by the bad guy's attacks." After that failed session I tried to play OSE with them but they didn't like thaco or the fact that they basically had a 1 round combat day due to low number of abilities and low HP.




Ouch.  Yeah, it is a system that seems to take a lot of effort to wrap your head around. We have played plenty of FATE-based games, and they are also a bit weird, but easier to understand imo.


----------



## Aeson

A super villain with plant based powers: Dr. Crudite


----------



## Aeson

I saw a meteor streak across the sky the other night. I've seen just a few since starting driving late at night.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I saw a meteor streak across the sky the other night. I've seen just a few since starting driving late at night.




 Next two big meteor showers are the Orionids in Oct. and the Leonids in Nov.... May or may not be visible from your location.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Next two big meteor showers are the Orionids in Oct. and the Leonids in Nov.... May or may not be visible from your location.



I never seem to get a good look at them. Bad timing or too much light? Both probably. This was a big bright one that had pieces coming off.


----------



## Blackrat

I tried to take the kid to see the Perseids this year, but poor boy fell asleep before it became dark enough  Gonna try again for the Leonids and Geminids.


----------



## Aeson

I should be able to see the Orionid if conditions are right. Supposed to peak on the 20-21 of October with 20 per hour.


----------



## Aeson

Rat, you've talked about the 40k audiobooks. Do you recommend them? Humble Bundle has a bundle.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...rce=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email
There's also a bundle for the Doctor Who RPG. I'm trying to decide if I want this one.









						Humble RPG Bundle: Doctor Who RPG by Cubicle 7
					

Jump into some wibbly-wobbly, timey-wimey adventures all across the universe with the Doctor Who RPG bundle by Cubicle 7, including more than 25 books!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Blackrat

Sure, if you’re into 40k. I like the stories and the narrators are pretty good.


----------



## Aeson

I do. I have a space marine and a tyranid army. I've played the Dawn of War RTS. I have some of the ebook novels from another bundle. I'm a fan. I wasn't sure about the audiobooks.


----------



## Blackrat

Sure, the narration have been generally top notch. They seem to have about half a dozen readers that they use about equally. At least in the Horus Heresy series, I don’t know about the ones in that bundle. All narrate with quality enunciation and emotion in my opinion. There’s one whose voice I don’t really like, but that is personal opinion on pitch, not a criticism on his work.


----------



## Aeson

I mentioned this in the podcast thread, but I'm putting it here also, because it's really really funny. Midnight Burger is like Doctor Who but funny and with cussing. 









						WELCOME TO MIDNIGHT BURGER
					

When Gloria took a waitressing job at Midnight Burger outside of Phoenix, she didn’t realize she was now an employee of a time-traveling, dimension-spanning diner. Every day Midnight Burger appears...



					www.weopenatsix.com
				




Episode 1 is called The  Transdimensional Haboob 
You'll have to listen to find out what a Transdimensional Haboob is. 

Episode 5 has a LOT of references to Sliders the TV show. It also has people that have to insert ads into their conversations. 

This show is so much fun. It has me howling in laughter.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

Sitting in a sweat box with strangers sweating.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually just went to a public sauna today 

Well okay, I went swimming, but every public pool has a sauna too…


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> I actually just went to a public sauna today
> 
> Well okay, I went swimming, but every public pool has a sauna too…



Also visited a sauna today. Was nice with some swimming, jaccuzzi, and sauna at the hotell after day 1 of 2 for Swedish championship in Archery (hunting).

Not real hunting as that is not legal. Paper targets in the form of animals at unknown distance.


----------



## Aeson

Hunting is illegal? I just heard millions of Americans die inside a little.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Hunting is illegal? I just heard millions of Americans die inside a little.



Hunting as such is allowed, hunting with a bow is not.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Hunting as such is allowed, hunting with a bow is not.



Bow hunting is popular, not as popular as gun hunting, but it's still popular. And you just murdered millions of Americans' inner Robinhood/Hawkeye/Green Arrow/Rambo.


----------



## Aeson

The Georgia Institute of Technology is a bastion of science and engineering. They have a nuclear reactor in downtown Atlanta, for FSM sake. Can they not field a better football team? They have robots that play musical instruments. Can they get a robot that can throw a complete pass? 
I'm so tired of being disappointed year after year.


----------



## Aeson

I've been painting miniatures lately. I'm really starting to ache for some in person gaming. With my work schedule it's really hard. I work 7 days a week. I think it could work with a Saturday at noon start. I can come home and get a few hours of sleep. Game for a few hours then get a couple more of sleep before work again Saturday night. It seems like my regular habit anyway. Sleep a few in the morning. Wake in the afternoon for various activities then sleep some more in the evening.


----------



## Aeson

"We shall celebrate in an establishment where women remove their clothing as part of a financial agreement."


----------



## Blackrat

With all the neighbourly love @Ulfgeir :



(For the others: Those are the King of Sweden and the President of Finland)


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> With all the neighbourly love @Ulfgeir :View attachment 261777
> 
> (For the others: Those are the King of Sweden and the President of Finland)



Sadly they did not have a termometer there, but it was much closer to 100 than 25. 

But it was a type where you could not pour water on the heater, so no steam.


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> But it was a type where you could not pour water on the heater, so no steam.



That’s a sad sauna


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> With all the neighbourly love @Ulfgeir :View attachment 261777
> 
> (For the others: Those are the King of Sweden and the President of Finland)



Doesn't help cuz we don't know which is which.  You have a President and a Prime Minister? How does that work? I know other countries do it that way too, like your bestie Russia.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Doesn't help cuz we don't know which is which.  You have a President and a Prime Minister? How does that work? I know other countries do it that way too, like your bestie Russia.



Very simplified, the President is the head of foreign relations, while the PM handles government


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Sadly they did not have a termometer there, but it was much closer to 100 than 25.
> 
> But it was a type where you could not pour water on the heater, so no steam.



I know celcius is some weirdo foreign version of Fahrenheit. I also know Celcius can't count as high so the numbers are lower. 100F is too hot I don't want to think of 100C. That's melt your face edge of the sun hot.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Very simplified, the President is the head of foreign relations, while the PM handles government



President would be like our Secretary of State? The chief diplomat?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I know celcius is some weirdo foreign version of Fahrenheit. I also know Celcius can't count as high so the numbers are lower. 100F is too hot I don't want to think of 100C. That's melt your face edge of the sun hot.



100°C is water boiling. Perfect for relaxation.


----------



## Aeson

I got a later start at work because I was too busy talking to the cute girl. I didn't want to stop just to start working. She's cute and a bit of a geek. She knows Doctor Who and knows to say The Doctor instead of Doctor Who when talking about the character. I think I'm in love.  She's the one that told me of Midnight Burger and Old Gods of Appalachia.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> 100°C is water boiling. Perfect for relaxation.



No, you're 98% water. That's boiled rat in box hot. Rat stew?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> That’s a sad sauna



Indeed, but beggars can't be choosers as the saying goes. It served it's purpose though. Unfortunately I noticed that my tolerance for heat has gone down from not using a sauna/bastu for like 2 years...

And for those wondering, "Bastu" is the Swedish word for it and "Sauna" is the  Finnish word. I would say main difference though is that Bastu tends to normally be just dry heat, and you sometimes have hot stones in it that you can pour water on to get steam, whereas the wet type is more common in Finland. Would you agree @Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> Indeed, but beggars can't be choosers as the saying goes. It served it's purpose though. Unfortunately I noticed that my tolerance for heat has gone down from not using a sauna/bastu for like 2 years...
> 
> And for those wondering, "Bastu" is the Swedish word for it and "Sauna" is the  Finnish word. I would say main difference though is that Bastu tends to normally be just dry heat, and you sometimes have hot stones in it that you can pour water on to get steam, whereas the wet type is more common in Finland. Would you agree @Blackrat?



Bastu also tends to be irritatingly low temperature, at least by my very limited experience and memory… It’s been 30 years since I last visited sweden and a bastu 

Then there’s also the Turkish Steam Room… It’s wet, irritatingly low temperature, with zero visibility due to all-invasive steam…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have never liked saunas, hot tubs, and other heat-centric pursuits.  I like the cold.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have never liked saunas, hot tubs, and other heat-centric pursuits.  I like the cold.



I bet you’re from one of the hot states. When your country is frozen over for half the year, with freezing rain for another quarter, sauna starts to sound real comfy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> I bet you’re from one of the hot states. When your country is frozen over for half the year, and freezing rain for a quarter, sauna starts to sound comfortable



I’m from Louisiana, and have lived in Texas for most of my life.    However, as an army brat, the REST of my life was spent in Washington, Colorado, Kansas, and Germany.

As such, I’ve had the experience of 30+ days of 100degF and nearly dying of heat stroke.

And I lived through a once per century cold snap where a tongue of arctic air made it into Kansas.  It was so cold that the winterized gear in CANADA was failing.  Where we were, it hit -53degF, and I almost died of frostbite walking home from the school bus stop.

Give me the cold any day.


----------



## Blackrat

I do actually agree in regards to weather. I actually dislike the summer months when it’s hot. Cold is better for weather, one can actually enjoy the hot of sauna!


----------



## CleverNickName

I prefer Autumn.  I like it rainy and gray and windy and definitely cold, but not so cold that the roads are iced over.  I like fresh apples and umbrellas and scarves and pumpkin spiced everything.


----------



## Aeson

The weather in Georgia has been amazing the last couple of weeks. Sky's clear, highs in 80s. We'll have a couple of days this week in the 90s but back down in the 80s by weekend I think. The lows had been in the 50s. Tonight was the high 60s but still comfortable because of low humidity. That's the key. It's been dry. 


CleverNickName said:


> I prefer Autumn.  I like it rainy and gray and windy and definitely cold, but not so cold that the roads are iced over.  I like fresh apples and umbrellas and scarves and pumpkin spiced everything.



But I agree with you. Gray, windy, and cool. We don't really get that too often.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I bet you’re from one of the hot states. When your country is frozen over for half the year, with freezing rain for another quarter, sauna starts to sound real comfy



How are the mosquitoes? Danny can tell you about mosquitoes. lol If the heat doesn't get cha, the blood loss will.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I had a car break down on the side of a highway a decade back.  I was near a pond.  The skeeters nearly carried me off.


----------



## CleverNickName

The worst mosquito infestation I've ever seen was in Alaska.  They were so thick that they looked like smoke.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> The worst mosquito infestation I've ever seen was in Alaska.  They were so thick that they looked like smoke.



This is Lapland and lake area Finland in june… Part of the reason I dislike the hot season…

They may be tiny here, but there’s bleep-lot of them


----------



## Aeson

I've heard they can be bad in Alaska, that's why I asked about Finland. It seems they cannot be escaped. Antarctica might even have them.

I kid you not, after my post about the amazing weather, it rained. Rain hadn't been in the forecast for days. I check the forecast daily because of my job. 30 minutes after my post, it poured. Lasted probably that long, and then it cleared up again. It wasn't supposed to rain.
Can I summon rain?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I kid you not, after my post about the amazing weather, it rained. Rain hadn't been in the forecast for days. I check the forecast daily because of my job. 30 minutes after my post, it poured. Lasted probably that long, and then it cleared up again. It wasn't supposed to rain.
> Can I summon rain?



Well…




> “And as he drove on, the rainclouds dragged down the sky after him, for, though he did not know it, Rob McKenna was a Rain God. All he knew was that his working days were miserable and he had a succession of lousy holidays. All the clouds knew was that they loved him and wanted to be near him, to cherish him, and to water him.”​― Douglas Adams, So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish


----------



## Mad_Jack

I started a thread... It's a thread about cool magic item stories.
 I wonder how long it'll take to devolve into an edition war.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> I started a thread... It's a thread about cool magic item stories.
> I wonder how long it'll take to devolve into an edition war.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I started a thread... It's a thread about cool magic item stories.
> I wonder how long it'll take to devolve into an edition war.



I haven't been there, but I knowed it done did.


----------



## Aeson

Lurkers liking random posts in random threads unnerve me.


----------



## Aeson

"Earth is like the bar in _Roadhouse _before Patrick Swayze shows up."


OH, AND I WANT A MIDNIGHT BURGER RPG!!!!!!!
Someone make it happen.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I haven't been there, but I knowed it done did.




 Actually, it's devolved into swapping stories about appalling anatomical antics involving _immovable rods_...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Actually, it's devolved into swapping stories about appalling anatomical antics involving _immovable rods_...



I heard a story about a group putting an immovable rod in the flight path of a red dragon that was chasing them.


----------



## Aeson

Last night a new coworker gave me a hug when I brought a few papers out to her in the parking lot. I wonder what she would have done if I delivered them for her. 

I need that eyebrow raising emoji.


----------



## Aeson

I had a discussion today about Halloween. I commented that it's on Monday this year. The guy I was talking to said it would be again in 7 years. I was thinking 4 years. We're both wrong. It won't be on Monday again until 2033. 11 years. The last time it was on Monday was in 2016. 6 years. He and I have only known each other since 2017. I could have sworn it was on a Monday since then, hence my thinking 4 years. Leap Years cause holidays to skip days. It appears there is no consistency to it. The calendar on my phone only goes to 2036. I'm not sure when it'll be on Monday again.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Last night a new coworker gave me a hug when I brought a few papers out to her in the parking lot. I wonder what she would have done if I delivered them for her.
> 
> I need that eyebrow raising emoji.




 She sounds like one of those folks who just hugs everybody for everything. Which I would find incredibly annoying - I hate people that I've just met or don't know well being overly familiar, particularly the ones who feel the need to constantly touch me.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> She sounds like one of those folks who just hugs everybody for everything. Which I would find incredibly annoying - I hate people that I've just met or don't know well being overly familiar, particularly the ones who feel the need to constantly touch me.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> She sounds like one of those folks who just hugs everybody for everything. Which I would find incredibly annoying - I hate people that I've just met or don't know well being overly familiar, particularly the ones who feel the need to constantly touch me.



I didn't stress it. She introduced herself and was real friendly. We chatted for a long time. I had looked at her paperwork, that's how I knew she needed 3 USA Today papers. I had gotten mine and asked for hers because I knew she was outside already. I wanted to save her some time. 
She wasn't bad looking and had a nice rack. I didn't mind her pressing her body into mine.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I just signed up for D&D Beyond... Wow, that really is useless unless you start throwing money at it, isn't it?



Edit: Huh... Just found an old piece of writing I did for one of the Character Challenges on the old WotC forums... Sweet - I lost the original copy of it when my previous puter drowned in the basement flood.

I writes some good stuff at 4 AM, lol



Spoiler



(copypasted from an old Reaper forum post)

This is my entry for the Character Challenge V: The Betrayal over on the D&D character development forum...

We were given this as an inspiration, and asked to explain who the character was and how he came to that point....

_"How is it that one mistake can so ruin a man's life? I was a child when I experienced my greatest failure and still it haunts me. I am tossed aside, a useless, broken tool because I was foolish as a youth. There is no choice for me anymore. Or rather there is but one choice. I can choose a life of service and duty; struggling, forever in vain, to regain their approval. So too, could I run and hide, lost forever in my own shame. But I will bear this shame no longer. I will tear down those who would never forgive me. I will show them their own weakness and what a strong, proud man I have become. I will show them that they are not better. And when I have crushed them with a strength they refused to see in me they will know what they lost in turning their backs on me.

Your challenge is to tell me who this man is and how he came to be."_


This is the story I submitted, that fell out of my brain at around 5 am... lol

Disclaimer: I hadn't planned to write a minor novel, but it was 4 am when I started and that's usually when I end up writing epic sagas....


*"The Silent One"*... Senjen Brook, NE ranger


   Fourteen years.

   That's how long it has been since any in the village spoke my name, or that I spoke to them at all.

   Fourteen years have I been silent, and ten of those have I wandered the vale and the forest beyond, fending for myself. Thriving on my own after they turned their backs to me and cast me out. Not with clubs or strong hands upon my shoulders, but with silence. With cold stares and half-heard whispers born of the knowledge that I would indeed hear them. Never would they lower themselves to banish me for my crime, but they thought not twice of lowering me so that I might banish myself and trouble their consciences no more.

   For it is indeed in their consciences that the true crime took place - that they judged me for the crime of being a child too small to know better.

   It was in my fifth year that the raiders came. My father and oldest brother worked the fields to the north of the village that day, and my mother and sisters sat in front of Mother Darbet's cottage and shelled peas while my brother Sarn cleaned the house. He was being punished that day for breaking Mother Darbet's window and was not allowed to accompany the men to the fields as the rest of the boys of ten seasons did. (He was _always_ being punished for something, and seemed to prefer me as his victim above all others, as I was to blame for his loss of our mother's dotage upon him as the youngest child.)  I sat at my mother's feet and played in the dirt more frequently than I helped her shell the peas.

   The sun was dropping in the sky, slowly tinting the blue sky with gold when the first cloud of dust rose over the trees that ran along the trade road until it turned to skirt our village before the river bridge. (Of all the horrors of that day, I can most clearly remember the image of that magical sky that exists only in the brief hours before the sun truly begins to paint the sky red as it sets.)

   No one bothered to look up to see who it was that rode so thunderously into our midst - riders came at all hours of the day and sometimes at night, always rushing along on whatever their business was and we never asked what that business might be, as it wasn't ours and thus not our concern. We were farmers and craftsmen before the trade guilds built the roadhouse that made our village one stop among many on the trade road, and we were farmers and craftsmen yet. The travelers on the road held no great interest for us.

   And so we were taken by surprise when the thunderous sounds of hoofbeats surged towards us rather than slowing to a stop at the roadhouse. I heard a long high scream shatter the everyday noise of the village, pitching up into a banshee wail before it cut off abruptly with a wet gurgle. The sounds of shouting, angry men were all around us, and the stink of leather and horses assaulted my nose as I looked around in confusion. Mother screamed and dropped her basket of peas. My sisters began to cry. Suddenly, Mother shouted something at me...
   But I couldn't hear her - my senses were overwhelmed by the sight of an enormous black horse stamping its hooves furiously into the dirt before me, my eyes barely at the top of its foreleg. Atop the horse, like some furious god sitting astride a mountain, sat a man easily a forearm's length taller than my father (who to me was a giant with his head scraping the clouds). The horse surged forward, and I was nearly trampled as my mother pulled me to her tightly, taking the brunt of the horse's impact which threw us both to the ground. The man on the horse, helmed and bearded, clad in dark armor with bright studs and vicious spikes, yelled something at my mother in a language which hurt my ears before turning and violently spurring his huge horse off in another direction. I remember the sensation of Mother wrenching me up from the ground by my arm, then I have a sense of running, being half-dragged, as she gathered my two sisters and I and fled toward our own cottage, at the opposite end of the lane from Mother Darbet's.

   As we fled in blind panic toward our cottage Mother held little Mirren in her arms and clasped the hand of Madden, who at twelve was nearly old enough to birth children of her own, while Sarn gripped my hand fiercely and nearly ripped my arm from my shoulder as he dragged me stumbling toward home. Nearly every cottage we passed held scenes of indescribable bloodshed and horror as the raiders crashed their huge black horses through the doors of our homes, riding them right into the cottages themselves in order to drag the occupants screaming and thrashing in unholy terror from the safety of the dwellings that held what had previously been their lives. A horse thundered past, nearly running Mother down, then another, and yet a third thundered past, dragging the torn body of Smith by a rope round its neck. Near to the raider's goliath of a horse, Smith's body looked even frailer than ever - no hewed-from-stone hard-muscled blacksmith was he, despite the name. Smith had been the scribe who kept the books for the roadhouse, and who taught us village children our letters and figures. As I reeled from the sight and fled again towards home, I suddenly giggled, bizarrely struck by the thought that today I wouldn't have to listen to that snotty brat Sabrah, who was legendary for preening and showing off the bright red apple that Smith bestowed upon the best student of the day, which she was awarded with sickening regularity.

   My surreal musings were interrupted by the sight of Feldan, the village glazier, our neighbor, being hurled bodily through the large window he'd so lovingly crafted for the front of his cottage. Mother hurried us into the kitchen of our own cottage and overturned the table for us to cower behind. We could smell the sharp smoke of our village being set aflame as black wisps drifted slowly in through the shattered front door. Though it had been no more than a single bell since the beginning of the apocalypse our village had become, it seemed like we'd run for bells on end. We huddled, shaking and tearful, behind our table for an eternity that was in truth no more than fifteen minutes. The tattered form of Feldan, our neighbor, lay facedown in the lane outside, blood slowly dripping from a horrific wound in his temple.

   We began to catch our wind as we curled together in a tight ball of shattered souls, minds blasted into numbness by the enormity of what we had witnessed. Minutes ticked slowly by, every second a thousand years of torture as we listened to the sounds of our friends and neighbors dying and the only world we'd ever known being burned to ash, praying to any gods that might choose to listen that no one returned to our cottage to finish ravaging it.
   As time passed, we became aware of a low moaning coming from the lane. It was Feldan! Alive! His head weakly turned back and forth as though the strength to stand up might be found lying somewhere in the dirt next to him. Again he moaned, louder this time, more clearly against the falling noise now that the raiders had dismounted to search for survivors and loot. We willed him to silence, but still the dreadful noise issued from his lips, until, with a last turn of his head, his one undamaged eye swiveled towards us and locked fully, horribly, onto my face as I peered out from under Mother's arm. Slowly he began to reach out his arm towards us, beseeching our help, and groaned all the louder. Half mad from shock, he didn't recognize the danger he was drawing ever closer to putting us in.

  Mother tried frantically to gain his attention, gesturing wildly for him to be quiet, but he seemed fixated on me, as though gaining my acknowledgement would mean his salvation. Louder and louder yet he called out, finding the strength somehow to call our names. Indecision clouded Mother's face for nearly a hundred beats of my thundering heart before she arrived at a decision. She stared deeply into each of our eyes in turn until she was sure that she had our fullest attention and told us to stay hidden. She drew the small yet sharp work-knife she always carried tucked into the pocket of her apron and quietly began to slip away towards the door. I threw my arms around her leg and gripped it with all my strength, terrified that she was never going to return. I cried like I had when I was Mirren's age, sobbing and begging her not to leave us. She pried me loose from her leg and handed me to Sarn, telling us once again to keep hidden. And then she was gone.

  Sarn clapped his hand over my mouth as I screamed for Mother, fighting him fiercely to break free and call her back or run to her side and cling to her forever. With a blend of quickness and stealth she hurriedly crept toward the front door, then darted her head out into the light to glance both left and right. Seeing no one, she darted out into the lane and knelt beside Feldan. I thought she meant to check his wounds, or to grab him under the shoulders, as she had done to me so often when she twirled me around through the air pretending I was a bird, and drag him to safety in our kitchen. But she hesitated for but a brief second before a steely look arose in her eyes and she drew the sharp blade across Feldan's throat, spraying bright red blood upon her dress.

  She never saw the mailed fist that crashed into her head from behind, sending her sprawling in the bloody dirt. The raiders surrounded her, laughing and saying things in their harsh tongue. I struggled mightily against my brother, trying to break free to run to my mother's aid, but he held me fast. I lost sight of her briefly, but then I saw the raiders standing around her, as one of them held a knife to her throat. I remember little of the next half a bell beyond vague images of them doing things to her I was too little to understand, my mind pushed beyond the limits of understanding.
  Through all of it, Sarn held me fast, hand clamped tightly over my mouth as I wailed in silent hysteria. The raiders dispersed, wandering off to tear apart any remaining homes in their search for coins and plunder. Though I know that I could see my mother lying there, my mind yet to this day refuses to hold an image of her thus. Suddenly, Sarn pulled me and my sisters even closer, ducking our heads down nearly to the ground. A raider, tall and bloodthirsty-looking, was standing in our kitchen, pushing broken pottery around with the point of his sword. After a few minutes, he climbed the short, steep staircase that led up to the room where I and my brothers slept.

  Sarn's grip on me relaxed just the slightest bit, and with a strength born of unimaginable anguish I lunged forward, slipping through his grasp. I ran over to the doorway, and stopped as though blocked by an invisible, impenetrable wall. My mind refused to acknowledge what my eyes saw, but I can clearly remember something inevitably building inside me and clawing its way up my throat, which croaked out a single word in a small, tattered voice...

  "Mama?"


  With that one tiny little word, more enormous than mountains, I had sealed our doom. A hand nearly the size of my head grabbed hold of me by the shirt collar and dragged me from the doorway. I heard Mirren cry and Madden scream as the rest of my siblings were pulled from under the table and roughly thrown out into the street next to me. One of the raiders strode forward and slammed the back of his mailed glove into my face hard enough that it drove two teeth from my head.

  And that is where my memory ends. I do not recall what happened to my sisters, nor do I know how my eldest brother died in the fight to reclaim our village. All that I do know is this... Sarn told my father and everyone else that I was responsible for their deaths.


  Although no one in the village accused me of that responsibility, I knew in my heart that everyone left in the village felt that it was my fault that my family had died. In the following year, we rebuilt the village and the roadhouse, and tried to return to some sense of normalcy. I grew up a quiet child, saying little other than when I fought bitterly with Sarn. I had few acquaintances and no true friends, as my father's and Sarn's coldness towards me gradually seeped out of our cottage and into the other villagers.

  At the age of twelve, things finally came to a head. After his latest round of harassment, Sarn received a beating from me that left him bedridden for days. And my father, a bitter, broken man who had for so long kept his feelings toward me bottled up, finally flew into a drunken rage and yelled at me in the village square, telling me in certain terms that he cursed to the darkest depths of the Hells the day I had learned to speak, and never wished to hear a single word escape my lips ever again. Before I could reply, his fist cracked across the side of my head, as the raider's had done seven years earlier, and he roared, "SILENCE!!!!!! You are DEAD! As dead to me as your mother and the brother and sisters that YOU MURDERED, you sniveling, whimpering COWARD! Never speak to me again - you are no son of mine, MURDERER!"

  "But...Father..."

  With a murderous roar, my father threw himself at me. I remember nothing but pain. It took three men to pull him off of me. That was the last time I spoke a clear word to anyone in the village. My father had fractured my jaw in several places, and I was never able to speak again without a slight slurring in my words after that, but that had so very little to do with my eternal silence. In the moment when my father hit me, he had become inextricably linked in my mind to the raider who had knocked me senseless. Who had killed my mother. Killed my sisters and brother. Who had ruined everything. I would not speak. Not to him, not to anyone. I would never again let a word pass my lips. I would be strong.


  For the next four years, I slept in the stables of the roadhouse, mucking them out for a few coins and a bit of food, and wandered far and wide in the wooded areas far outside the village. I hunted and trapped and learned to track. If on occasion a bandit or fugitive from the city found their way into my traps, I failed to mention it to anyone.
  And not a single coherent word was heard from my mouth, responding when necessary only with a mumbled "mmrmm" or "nnnn". None of the villagers would speak to me in civil fashion without dire necessity, and I was shunned by all but those who delighted in torturing me by taunting me with my sins. In my sixteenth year, I took up my few possessions, strung my bow, and walked out of the village rarely to return except to trade for supplies.


  I was five when the raiders came to my village.

  I was twelve when my father struck me, and I stopped speaking.

  I was sixteen when I left my village, and I have spent ten years in the wilderness.

  Ten years in silence, with nothing but hate to make me strong.


  And now, in my twenty-sixth summer, in those few brief magical hours before the sun truly begins to paint the sky red, the hoofprints before me in in the dirt of the hills near the village bear a terrifying familiarity, unsettling me to the very depths of my soul.

  I know these tracks.

  Raiders.


  I could warn the village.


  I could.

 But they passed judgement on me. They called me a murderer. A coward.


 A murderer? Perhaps.

 I'm about to let all those people down below die.

 But a coward?

 No, I'm going to be strong this time.


I won't say a word.


(the end)


----------



## Ulfgeir

Spent the day at the annual Book and Library-fair in Gothenburg. My loot from it included:

The latest collection of Yoko Tsuno-albums. Not a fan of grouping them by theme instead of chronolologicslly. I do like that we get almbus that previous ly weren't translated into Swedish.
A book with latin quotes and their meaning. All from the Asterix comic. Those Romans are not quite sane...
A book with a collection of Cthulhuesque stories set in and around the town of Lund. Written by Anders Fager, and I had proofread it.
A Swedish translation of The Sword Woman + Blades for France + The Mistress of Death by Robert E. Howard.


----------



## Blackrat

Deus meus! So need that Asterix latin phrase book!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Deus meus! So need that Asterix latin phrase book!



Was Cobolt förlag that had it.

Also saw the Moomin troll at the fair..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven’t seen a Moomin _anything_ in quite some time!


----------



## Mad_Jack

Okay... I'm guessing a Moomin isn't the latest cow-person race to show up in the new playtest?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> Okay... I'm guessing a Moomin isn't the latest cow-person race to show up in the new playtest?



The Moomins are beloved faery tales written by Tove Jansson.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ulfgeir said:


> The Moomins are beloved faery tales written by Tove Jansson.




 So, at some point they_ will_ show up in D&D as a playable race? lol


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> So, at some point they_ will_ show up in D&D as a playable race? lol



Probably not (they are still under copyright afaik) , but their setting would make sense for young players for a more whimsical game.

Though D&D would be a bad ruleset for it. Golden Sky Stories might be better, or maybe FATE or PbtA.


----------



## Aeson

A local library is going to have a sale next month. The county is huge with lots of libraries. I haven't been to one in a long time but there's usually a lot of books. They're pretty cheap too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Moomins would be fine in Toon, too.


----------



## Aeson

The one in red doesn't look happy.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> The one in red doesn't look happy.



Well, it kind of is Little My's (that's her name) stick to be ill-tempered.


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, it kind of is Little My's (that's her name) stick to be ill-tempered.



So she's from Finland?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> So she's from Finland?



Yes, the Moomin-series was written and published in Finland, though originally written in Swedish afaik.
Link: Moomins - Wikipedia


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Yes, the Moomin-series was written and published in Finland, though originally written in Swedish afaik.
> Link: Moomins - Wikipedia



Way to ruin my joke with facts.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Way to ruin my joke with facts.



We do not joke about moomins…


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


>



“Jeremy spoke in class today…”


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> We do not joke about moomins…



I don't know any Moomins. I don't want to know any Moomins. I'm anti-Moomin. I don't want my kids learning about Moomins in school. I don't want Moomins in my restroom.


----------



## Blackrat

How about on your plate? Both tofu and mozzarella are in truth moomin meat.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> How about on your plate? Both tofu and mozzarella are in truth moomin meat.



That's the Big Moomin agenda. They just want us to eat more tofu with it's testosterone killing GMO thingies. Tucker Hannity was just talking about it.


----------



## Blackrat

But why are the moomins so big?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But why are the moomins so big?



Because they're evil like Big Pharma, Big Climate, and Big Mama. They're in cahoots with Bill Soros and George Gates. Sean Carlson said so on Faux News. They'd never lie. Would they?....Would they?


----------



## Aeson

That's not right.


----------



## Aeson

I had this crazy long TL;DR. I even let it sit for a minute before deleting it. It felt good getting out there in the ether.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just thought of a PC idea.  A Wiz1/Warlock or Sorc_ named *Tildur*.  He started off as a wizard, but reading the magic books to learn magic was taking too long, so he chose a quicker path…


----------



## J.Quondam

Aeson said:


> I had this crazy long TL;DR. I even let it sit for a minute before deleting it. It felt good getting out there in the ether.



Yeah, I do that a lot. It _can_ feel good to just let it go.

_* This post was originally 2131 words before editing._


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just thought of a PC idea.  A Wiz1/Warlock or Sorc_ named *Tildur*.  He started off as a wizard, but reading the magic books to learn magic was taking too long, so he chose a quicker path…



I see your Wizlock and raise you a Sharkenbear that casts druid spells.


----------



## Blackrat

A cross-over I didn’t realise we need:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I see your Wizlock and raise you a Sharkenbear that casts druid spells.



Stuff like that would be playable in a post-apocalyptic homebrew fantasy campaign I’ve never run.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stuff like that would be playable in a post-apocalyptic homebrew fantasy campaign I’ve never run.



What a coincidence, I've never ran a post-apocalyptic homebrew campaign either.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> A cross-over I didn’t realise we need:View attachment 262578



Not sure I get the not Star Wars reference. Who dat?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not sure I get the not Star Wars reference. Who dat?



That’s Nandor. Obviously.


----------



## Blackrat

But to answer the question you implied, Nandor the Relentless from the series What We Do In The Shadows


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But to answer the question you implied, Nandor the Relentless from the series What We Do In The Shadows



He looked like a character from the show. I watched part of the first episode but haven't gotten into it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just thought of a PC idea.  A Wiz1/Warlock or Sorc_ named *Tildur*.  He started off as a wizard, but reading the magic books to learn magic was taking too long, so he chose a quicker path…




An _excellent_ character idea. He should be in a party with my 4E warforged vampire i-Strahd and my bard Doremi Fasolatido...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> An _excellent_ character idea. He should be in a party with my 4E warforged vampire i-Strahd and my bard Doremi Fasolatido...



I like “i-Strahd”…but I won’t lie that other names aren’t springing to mind:

Sucktron3000
Phlebotobot
Skeetertron

(And the bard’s name is a classic.  I had a similarly named Dore Mifaso LaTido.)


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I see your Wizlock and raise you a Sharkenbear that casts druid spells.




 Y'know, I really need to rewrite Gamma World as a fantasy game one of these days - depending on the edition, you really can play a sharkenbear in GW.

I once played a bright blue sentient tree that shot lasers out of its eyestalks and rode around on a little cart with tank treads on it.


----------



## Aeson

Moonfall is an absurd movie. It's no worse than The Day After Tomorrow or 2012, but not any better. There was a mention of Q clearance at one point. I wonder if it's intentional. The NASA administrator shouldn't have Q clearance, it's a Department of Energy thing not NASA.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Moonfall is an absurd movie. It's no worse than The Day After Tomorrow or 2012, but not any better. There was a mention of Q clearance at one point. I wonder if it's intentional. The NASA administrator shouldn't have Q clearance, it's a Department of Energy thing



That was your issue with it? lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Why am I awake? I should be asleep.

EDIT: Just spent like half an hour digging through my pics for stuff to post in the duck pic thread... I am an idiot.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> That was your issue with it? lol



Oh, no. I had a LOT of issues. I just think that was a shout out to QANON. I'm not sure how I feel about a motion picture company legitimizing QANON like that.


----------



## Aeson

I just listened to a voicemail from a few days ago. It was the clinic at Walmart telling me my appointments will go from $40 to $100. They have me coming in every 3 months. I can't afford it. Corporate greed is going to kill us all. No one can stop them. Politicians are just as greedy and don't want to stop them. It just means less money in their pockets. All I can do is shout into the void. I'm less than a nobody to them. My voice will never matter to anyone. If I get cancer or some other major illness I will die. I'll never be able to afford the care. Health care should be a universal human right. Free health care when needed should be available to everyone. When I die few will morn. Many will celebrate my death. Some will lament it didn't happen sooner. I'm really hating life right now.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Oh, no. I had a LOT of issues. I just think that was a shout out to QANON. I'm not sure how I feel about a motion picture company legitimizing QANON like that.



I think you're reading too much into a  mindless disaster movie.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> I think you're reading too much into a  mindless disaster movie.



Perhaps. Or that's what THEY want you to think. :tinfoul:


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Perhaps. Or that's what THEY want you to think. :tinfoul:



Or you forgot rule one of a Roland Emmerich disaster movie: Don't really think about anything meaning anything and just enjoy the mindless visual effects


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was well acted. Patrick Wilson, Halle Berry, and Samwell Tarly did a fine job with what they had to work with. 

Also, I had hoped they would have had a way for what was left of humanity to move into the moon. Earth can't be very hospitable at this point. They were really setting up for more at the end. I think they're expecting a sequel.


----------



## Aeson

Creepy babydoll 




Skeleton wedding? I'm going to try for a better picture. There were a lot more out of frame.


----------



## Aeson

I scored more points with the woman at work I'm talking to. I noticed her haircut and complimented her. She got a big smile and thanked me. She said she's surprised at how few noticed. I make an effort to notice these things. I know women like compliments on their shoes, hair, and/or outfit. I don't go nuts with it. I stopped at the hair. I wanted to say something about the outfit. She wore a denim jacket over a Nike tshirt. Nothing too special but on her and the way she was standing when I first saw her, she looked like a fashion model. The look worked, or at least l, it worked for me. 

I keep telling myself I need to go beyond just talk. It's not easy for me. I see it as a Rubicon, no going back once you make that move. It changes everything.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I thought it was well acted. Patrick Wilson, Halle Berry, and Samwell Tarly did a fine job with what they had to work with.



Took the bad film seriously


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Took the bad film seriously



Your mom took the film seriously.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> Your mom took the film seriously.



She hasn't seen it


----------



## Aeson

Ukraine war: Czech crowdfunding buys 'Tomas the tank' for Ukraine
					

More than 10,000 people donated to the fund, which will supply a modernised T-72 tank.



					www.bbc.com
				




People in The Czech Republic bought a tank for Ukraine via crowdfunding. Calling it a birthday gift for Putin. lol I wish I had known. I want to get in on the next one.


----------



## Aeson

A podcast I listen to sometimes is called Oh No, Ross and Carrie. They try new woo so you don't have to. The most recent episode had to do with coffee enemas. And boy, do they go into detail about their experience with this. I'm listening to it driving through quiet neighborhoods with my windows rolled down. A headlight went out last night. That almost certainly gets me pulled over. I was imagining listening to their discussion as the cop walks. Ross is talking about cleaning up after a mishap. Carrie is using every word used for the buttocks region. Anatomical language is used. Again WAY too much detail. It's hilarious.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> They try new woo so you don't have to. The most recent episode had to do with coffee enemas.



But that’s not new. Crocodile Dundee joked about the coffee enema fad. That was the 80’s or early 90’s…


----------



## Aeson

My bad, they were trying an apparatus meant to facilitate the enemas. The Fillerup-O-Rama or some sort of O-Rama. I forgot the first part of the name. How about this; They investigate woo so you don't have to.

Edit: They try out this thing. The Implant-O-Rama.




Carrie said she was going to use it as a vase after this.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Just came home after watching classical theatre in the form of Sofocles' play Antigone.  Greek tragedy at its finest, and so old it makes Shakespeare's plays appear to be newly written.

A bit odd scenography to say the least. They used projectors, a green screen and video, and had built the stage so we at the front row was sitting right next to where the actors would walk. So very up close and personal.


----------



## Aeson

I tried to get better pictures. 






These next couple are from a house just down the street. In one you'll notice an old woman on the front porch.  She's NOT part of the decorations. She came down and talked to me. She was real sweet.  I complimented the decor. She said it was all her daughter and son in law. 






I didn't see her at first. I stopped taking pictures when I did see her. She says there should be a flying monkey to go with the witch. 

And for you foreign folks, these giant houses are single family homes.


----------



## jonesy

Interesting that this thread is still here after all these years.  =)


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:


> Interesting that this thread is still here after all these years.  =)



Not for a lack of trying. You can't kill the hive. Welcome back.


----------



## Aeson

The Onion filed an Amicus Brief with the Supreme Court in support of a parody case.
You can get the pdf here. It's hilarious.


			https://www.supremecourt.gov/DocketPDF/22/22-293/242292/20221003125252896_35295545_1-22.10.03%20-%20Novak-Parma%20-%20Onion%20Amicus%20Brief.pdf
		










						The man who wrote the Onion's Supreme Court brief takes parody very seriously
					

The satirical site submitted a 23-page brief to the Supreme Court in support of a First Amendment case. Mike Gillis, The Onion writer who authored the brief, tells NPR why parody is worth defending.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Aeson

Watching game 1 of the NLDS. My Braves are losing at the moment, but it's been a great game, and it's only the 3rd inning.


----------



## Aeson

Last night my alarm went off in my dreams as well as IRL. In my dream it was an old skool beeper. I took it to another room and asked if it was someone else's. I left it there but could still hear the alarm. That confused the hell out of me. I tried to figure out where it was coming from. I eventually woke up. The alarm had been going for 3 minutes.


----------



## jonesy

Somehow missed that there's a new Star Trek show called Strange New Worlds. I mean it's still pretty new but only last week found it. Seems pretty good actually. Feels almost like the original series in tone.


----------



## Mad_Jack

This badly painted HeroClix on EvilBuy...







... Has put the image of Deanna Troi dressed as Psylocke in my head....

And now it's in all of yours, lol - you're welcome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Mad_Jack

I am seriously getting to the point where I'm going to develop superpowers so I can go around beating the everliving crap out of all the a-holes ruining society....


----------



## J.Quondam

Mad_Jack said:


> I am seriously getting to the point where I'm going to develop superpowers so I can go around beating the everliving crap out of all the a-holes ruining society....



I've decided to become a  hero just soon as they declare that depressive resignation is a superpower.


----------



## Mad_Jack

J.Quondam said:


> I've decided to become a  hero just soon as they declare that depressive resignation is a superpower.




 Exactly - I've become bulletproof by simply being so completely unable to give a damn about it that I just can't be bothered to be affected by getting shot...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had my annual physical last week.  Everything was pretty normal, at least for me.  

Best news: he told me that new guidance dictates that unless a patient’s lab results indicate a need, the digital rectal exam is no longer required.  So he doesn’t get to do this anymore:


----------



## trappedslider

so I was bored and used one of those AI generators to make a picture of a character in my book







From a different one using the same keywords


----------



## Blackrat

At first those are not bad at all, and then the longer you look at them, the more convinced you get that they are actually some eldritch horror trying to pass as a human…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I voted today.

For the first time I can remember, there was a write-in option for a judicial position.  So I entered my own name.

If I win, I’m writing a sitcom about it.


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I voted today.
> 
> For the first time I can remember, there was a write-in option for a judicial position.  So I entered my own name.
> 
> If I win, I’m writing a sitcom about it.



10/10 would watch


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> 10/10 would watch



Act 2 starts with me getting the call telling me I won.  I look at the phone, and tell the caller “Yeah, right!” and hang up.

They call back, and I tell them “STFU!! and hang up.

The third call comes later in the day, and they tell me to watch the news.  I do.  My name is announced.

”OMFG.”


----------



## trappedslider

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Act 2 starts with me getting the call telling me I won.  I look at the phone, and tell the caller “Yeah, right!” and hang up.
> 
> They call back, and I tell them “STFU!! and hang up.
> 
> The third call comes later in the day, and they tell me to watch the news.  I do.  My name is announced.
> 
> ”OMFG.”



then come the wacky episodes of you on the bench attempting to not fall asleep


----------



## Blackrat

Now I can’t help imagining Judge Danny in this skit, even if you guys don’t have those snazzy wigs:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Now I can’t help imagining Judge Danny in this skit, even if you guys don’t have those snazzy wigs:



I’d need an industrial-strength corset.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Mad_Jack

Who plans to spend enough time in the penalty box to have pre-stocked it with their own snacks and drinks?

Also, totally would watch the Judge Danny Show...
(On a side note, with all the remake-mania of the past two decades, why the hell has nobody brought back _Night Court_?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Re: _Write-In_/_The Judge Danny Show_

I’m up to 2 votes!  Dad gave me the nod today.  (Mom didn’t, but she voted before I did, and just left that spot blank.)

Woot!

I don’t have a good reason for there being no _Night Court_ re-launch, other than there’s all those reality court and faux-court arbitration shows already out there with much lower production costs.

If I were to redo it, I’d do an homage, not a revival.  I’d probably base it on the courts that some arenas have built into them, primarily to deal with drunk & unruly fans.  _Sports Court_, anyone?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t have a good reason for there being no _Night Court_ re-launch, other than there’s all those reality court and faux-court arbitration shows already out there with much lower production costs.
> 
> If I were to redo it, I’d do an homage, not a revival.  I’d probably base it on the courts that some arenas have built into them, primarily to deal with drunk & unruly fans.  _Sports Court_, anyone?




 Well, as I've been unceremoniously schooled upon by multiple people in the I Didn't Comment thread  , apparently they are rebooting Night Court... It was just recently announced.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Well, as I've been unceremoniously schooled upon by multiple people in the I Didn't Comment thread  , apparently they are rebooting Night Court... It was just recently announced.



Apparently, it’s not so much of a reboot as a continuation.









						Night Court: First reboot images reveal John Larroquette's return
					

First Night Court reboot images reveal John Larroquette's return.




					www.joblo.com


----------



## Aeson

The thing I like most about college football; I keep getting older, but college girls stay the same age.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> Who plans to spend enough time in the penalty box to have pre-stocked it with their own snacks and drinks?



Generic sports bottles filled with Gatorade and or water? I mean unless you're picky....


----------



## Ulfgeir

Just saw The Hu at a concert in Gothenburg. Very loud, but so filled with energy. Mongolian folk metal...


----------



## Aeson

I saw their videos on YouTube a few years ago. Posted a couple here. Not sure I'd go see them in concert. I like to actually hear the music being performed. Plus seeing the performers is a bonus. I'm happy with a good quality video with my sound system cranked up.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> I saw their videos on YouTube a few years ago. Posted a couple here. Not sure I'd go see them in concert. I like to actually hear the music being performed. Plus seeing the performers is a bonus. I'm happy with a good quality video with my sound system cranked up.



Well,,they were not as loud as the French group Skald, which I saw a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aeson

I listened to this audio drama The Floodgates of Willowhill. It's really good. The young narrator is fantastic. The only problem. A professor from Miskatonic University in Arkham shows up. A few lines later he says he's from Arkham University and from that time on it's called Arkham University. 






						Dark Tome - The Floodgates of Willowhill, by Mary SanGiovanni on Stitcher
					

"Everybody whose grown up in Faulkesville, well, they’ve always guessed there’s something wrong with the woods on the edge of town, the ones that border Willowhill, something people don’t like to bring up in polite company." Teenage Samantha keeps her nose in her books and her head in the clouds...




					listen.stitcher.com


----------



## Mad_Jack

Ulfgeir said:


> Just saw The Hu at a concert in Gothenburg. Very loud, but so filled with energy. Mongolian folk metal...




_Hates_ the Bagginses, we does, my Precioussss...   

I'd love to see them in concert.
I _wish_ I had the money for it.

Was there an opening act?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> _Hates_ the Bagginses, we does, my Precioussss...
> 
> I'd love to see them in concert.
> I _wish_ I had the money for it.
> 
> Was there an opening act?



The Who


----------



## Aeson

I wish I could have gotten a screen shot. At the Falcons game, a woman was dressed as The Mask. A beautiful black woman in this pimpin yellow suit and hat with her face painted green.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> The Who



The opening act, what band was it?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mad_Jack said:


> _Hates_ the Bagginses, we does, my Precioussss...
> 
> I'd love to see them in concert.
> I _wish_ I had the money for it.
> 
> Was there an opening act?



Nope, their warmup consisted of a DJ... Sure, most of the music he played was good metal, but absolutely zero interaction with the audience. They could just have put on a spotify playlist instead.


----------



## Aeson

I knew the woman I've been talking to at work is younger. I wasn't sure how much. She's literally half my age. Could that work if I ever got the nerve to ask her out? When I shave my beard I look a lot younger. If I kept it shaved off I could fool everyone? Question mark? lol

Last night she told me more about herself. I learned her last name. Also, she came close to having rhyming first, middle, and last names. So, now I know her last name. She was also nearly named after her Grandpa Joe. Her name would have been Jolene. I said she would have people singing a Dolly Parton song to her for her entire life. Her eyes grew wide and said "_You're right. _On the bright side I'd have a Dolly Parton song for myself."

It's just a crush, I know. I think she's beautiful, and I think her lisp is cute. I really would like to spend more time with her. We only get a few minutes two days a week.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> The opening act, what band was it?



The guy on first base.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> I knew the woman I've been talking to at work is younger. I wasn't sure how much. She's literally half my age. Could that work if I ever got the nerve to ask her out? When I shave my beard I look a lot younger. If I kept it shaved off I could fool everyone? Question mark? lol
> 
> Last night she told me more about herself. I learned her last name. Also, she came close to having rhyming first, middle, and last names. So, now I know her last name. She was also nearly named after her Grandpa Joe. Her name would have been Jolene. I said she would have people singing a Dolly Parton song to her for her entire life. Her eyes grew wide and said "_You're right. _On the bright side I'd have a Dolly Parton song for myself."
> 
> It's just a crush, I know. I think she's beautiful, and I think her lisp is cute. I really would like to spend more time with her. We only get a few minutes two days a week.



Ask her out and if she says no, then that's the end of it, you two stay friends, and if says yes then the age difference doesn't matter to her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The trick or treaters have started arriving, so I’m tossing’ out handfuls of candy.

We got off to a late start on getting treats, so we made do with what we found left in the stores.  Because of that, in my candy cauldron are a few full-sized bags of Skittles.  

One kid noticed what landed in his bag, turned around to his parents and shouted, “He gave me a whole bag of Skittles!”

We already had a rep for handing out good candy- mostly chocolates of some kind- but we may have inadvertently raised the bar this year!


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> Ask her out and if she says no, then that's the end of it, you two stay friends, and if says yes then the age difference doesn't matter to her.



It took months just to talk to her. I'm not sure how long it'll take to ask her out. lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> It took months just to talk to her. I'm not sure how long it'll take to ask her out. lol




 You could always speed up the process by skipping all that and just kidnapping her and locking her in your closet...


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> You could always speed up the process by skipping all that and just kidnapping her and locking her in your closet...



or hear me out on this kidnap her father and offer to trade his freedom for her and hope she falls in love with you.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> or hear me out on this kidnap her father and offer to trade his freedom for her and hope she falls in love with you.



I'm certain that's a plot to a Lifetime movie. If not, I'll get my legion of chimpanzees with typewriters on it immediately.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saw this, thought y’all’d enjoy it:


----------



## Aeson

She has a boyfriend. 
She let me down easy. I don't know how to deal with it. I'm


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> She has a boyfriend.
> She let me down easy. I don't know how to deal with it. I'm


----------



## Aeson

A thumbs up for my heartache, Danny? 

I would have earned negative style points for how I asked her. I stammered and uhhhed a lot. I beat around the bush. I finally came out with it. She awed then said she had a boyfriend. That's a lot kinder and easy to say than eww gross. You're too old and icky. Or call me a weirdo creeper. She was real nice. We talked for a short time longer. The whole thing was the only thing on my mind the rest of the night. I was so depressed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A sympathetic thumbs up; a show of solidarity:  I believe you’ll be able to handle this.


----------



## Aeson

I may not have her as a girlfriend, but she's interested in starting a gaming group with me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Now THAT is an unexpected win!


----------



## Aeson

I asked her and a couple we work with. They're all interested. I said we all work similar schedules and we would be able to meet up on a Saturday morning. We're starting with one weekend and see how it goes. Probably games like Apples to Apples and Munchkin at first. I'll ease them in then hit them with the heavy stuff.

Another cool part; I'll be the minority at the table.  I'll be the only white person.


----------



## Aeson

The other day I changed radio stations mid Adele song. They need some kind of warning for stuff like that. You can't go blindly into the screeching and wailing of the likes of Adele and Mariah Carey.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The other day I changed radio stations mid Adele song. They need some kind of warning for stuff like that. You can't go blindly into the screeching and wailing of the likes of Adele and Mariah Carey.




 Well, you could have tuned in right in the middle of a Steelheart song... If the volume was cranked up you might have lost an eardrum.


----------



## Aeson

My mom is babysitting my cousin's two year old. The child is covered in chocolate pudding, so now everything she touches is also covered in chocolate pudding.


----------



## Aeson

The Spelljammer book set is part of the Amazon 3 for 2 sale. It took nearly $13 more off the price for me.

Mordenkainen's monster guide must have been added later. I swear it wasn't part of the sale before.


----------



## Aeson

"John Hancock was an extremely handsome, extremely wealthy bachelor that fought for a good cause and justice. I just realized he was a colonial Boston Batman."

The host of History That Doesn't Suck podcast


----------



## Aeson

That moment you learn the girl you're into doesn't shave her pits.


----------



## Aeson

Netflix has a movie called Attack on Finland. Not a single sauna in the whole movie. How do we know this is Finland?


----------



## Blackrat

Does anyone say Perkele?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Does anyone say Perkele?



I don't speak finnanese so no clue.


----------



## Blackrat

If anyone would say Perkele properly, you would know.


----------



## Blackrat

The same director did a movie called The Unknown Soldier. That you really should watch. It’s the third adaptation of a popular finnish war novel from the 50’s.


----------



## Aeson

This one is based on a novel.

I'm watching the movie dubbed in English. I doubt I'll hear the word. Why do you ask about it?


----------



## Blackrat

Well you asked how to know if it’s finland. Sauna and perkele are the two ways to know it. If neither are present, it obviously is not finland.


----------



## Aeson

There was also an external shot of buildings claiming to be Stockholm Sweden. There was no snow. There was snow in "Belgium", "Estonia", "Finland" but not Sweden. AND it was light outside.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> There was also an external shot of buildings claiming to be Stockholm Sweden. There was no snow. There was snow in "Belgium", "Estonia", "Finland" but not Sweden. AND it was light outside.



Swedes have such a sunny personality!


----------



## Aeson

I read an article discussing a study that indicated sperm counts have been decreasing. Whenever I read an article like that I look to see if there is a study that refutes the first one. Researchers at Harvard had an issue with the study mainly because they had categorized the groups "Western" and "Other" and labeled the Western as "species optimum". White Ubermensch vs everyone else? Ok, the last sentence is my own opinion. Does it throw the results into question? 
It's hard to break those groups down.


----------



## Aeson

I'm embarrassed to admit. I started watching The Sex Lives Of College Girls on HBOMAX last night. I watched all night and restarted this morning when I got home from work.


----------



## Aeson

I saw this article online. I want to hit someone with that hammer and leave a skull imprint.









						D&D: The Best Magic Hammers in 5th Edition
					

Magic hammers are a rarity in D&D. But even among the few, these magic hammers really hit home. Heft them if you can!




					www.belloflostsouls.net


----------



## Blackrat

How many lightbulbs does it take to change a man?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> How many lightbulbs does it take to change a man?



None. Men don't change.

"I just gave you a way to reproduce. The rest you made up on your own."
God on gender from the God Pod podcast.


----------



## Aeson

Cyric: Kill em all.
Kelemvor: let me sort them out.


----------



## Aeson

I'm walking into work and my boss is standing outside with a big grin on her face.
Me: What don't we have yet? *
Her: 3rd party hasn't shown yet.
Me: Thought so.
Her: Were your ears burning last night? Cuz your buddy in there was talking about you. She said she had made this really great friend in you.
Me: ☺ Too bad she has a boyfriend. 
Me inwardly:  hi five
Her: _sighs_ I know, but it won't last. They never do.
*knowing if she's outside it means something hasn't arrived.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Standard part of job for an It-technician?   

Checking and assembling a bunch of Christmas decorations...


----------



## Aeson

Ulfgeir said:


> Standard part of job for an It-technician?
> 
> Checking and assembling a bunch of Christmas decorations...



Did you check if it's plugged in?


----------



## Blackrat

Ulfgeir said:


> Standard part of job for an It-technician?
> 
> Checking and assembling a bunch of Christmas decorations...



Back in the day when I was security at a small hospital, christmas decorations was a security job


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> Did you check if it's plugged in?



Och yes. All were properly tested.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> Back in the day when I was security at a small hospital, christmas decorations was a security job



Well, can't have the goblins come and steal them...  

If you haven't read it, try to get hold of "Letters from Santa Claus" by J.R.R. Tolkien.  The version he himself illustrated.


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Blackrat

Rule #11 is just totally unreasonable! It is a violation of the most basic human rights…


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Rule #11 is just totally unreasonable! It is a violation of the most basic human rights…



I do wonder if @sabrinathecat put this together

EDIT: So it's okay to give other animals nachos


----------



## Aeson

I should finally be getting a Kickstarter I backed that has been in limbo. I just paid the logistics company directly for something I paid the creator for already. Yay, paid shipping twice for something being shipped once.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Blackrat said:


> Rule #11 is just totally unreasonable! It is a violation of the most basic human rights…




 It just says you can't yell at the moon... It doesn't say anything about howling, screaming or trying to communicate with the moon men by Morse Code played on an electronically amplified tuba...


----------



## Aeson

The Thursday paper had the Black Friday sale papers in it. It's not as hefty as it once was. I was told they had papers like this once a week until Christmas in the past. Not anymore. It was also the Sunday number of papers. That's more than double the average Thursday. I'm glad I'm not doing this twice a week for the next month.

I was given Quiktrip gift cards last night. Two of them for a total of $30. Or it would have been if they were activated and had the money put on them. I was told to bring them back and get them swapped out. On top of that, they're supposed to pay the Sunday rate so I should be paid a little more.

Last night I saw the police and firefighters responding to a house fire. It prevented me from making a delivery, because they had the road blocked. I had to go back later.

Saw a deer running on three legs. It had all four but one of the rear legs was lifted up and not moving at all.

Last night was a pretty craptastic night. I think the deer and the folks that lived in that house win the night though. I have no clue if anyone was hurt in the fire. I hope not.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> The Thursday paper had the Black Friday sale papers in it. It's not as hefty as it once was. I was told they had papers like this once a week until Christmas in the past. Not anymore. It was also the Sunday number of papers. That's more than double the average Thursday. I'm glad I'm not doing this twice a week for the next month.
> 
> I was given Quiktrip gift cards last night. Two of them for a total of $30. Or it would have been if they were activated and had the money put on them. I was told to bring them back and get them swapped out. On top of that, they're supposed to pay the Sunday rate so I should be paid a little more.
> 
> Last night I saw the police and firefighters responding to a house fire. It prevented me from making a delivery, because they had the road blocked. I had to go back later.
> 
> Saw a deer running on three legs. It had all four but one of the rear legs was lifted up and not moving at all.
> 
> Last night was a pretty craptastic night. I think the deer and the folks that lived in that house win the night though. I have no clue if anyone was hurt in the fire. I hope not.



Doesn’t sound like the best day, at all.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Doesn’t sound like the best day, at all.



As evidenced by the fire, some had it worse than I did. Yet, it wasn't a fun one for sure. 

In the spirit of the holiday. I am thankful to have a job and a home. Thankful to have friends and family that care for me. I could have none of it. I try to keep it in perspective when I have days where it seems like it's just piling on.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> As evidenced by the fire, some had it worse than I did. Yet, it wasn't a fun one for sure.
> 
> In the spirit of the holiday. I am thankful to have a job and a home. Thankful to have friends and family that care for me. I could have none of it. I try to keep it in perspective when I have days where it seems like it's just piling on.




I always tell people, "Look on the bright side - it could be worse..."   

(Although that actually works whether you say it facetiously or not.)

_ Remember: If today isn't literally the worst day of your entire life so far, then not only have you survived worse - which means that you'll survive this - but you can honestly say that things are better now than they have been in the past..._


----------



## Aeson

I watched All Quiet On The Western Front on Netflix last night. I loved the tank scene. I think they tried to show how war can be terrifying. Daniel Bruhl is in it. The movie is in German but he does his own English dub.


----------



## Blackrat

@Ulfgeir brother. I need a swede’s help/opinion. If I were to call the dark elves in my homebrew Mörkalf instead of scandic traditional Svartalf, would an average swedish geek consider that too silly, or would it be fine?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Blackrat said:


> @Ulfgeir brother. I need a swede’s help/opinion. If I were to call the dark elves in my homebrew Mörkalf instead of scandic traditional Svartalf, would an average swedish geek consider that too silly, or would it be fine?



Think it would be ok. Might make people think of Drow though. I think they might have called the elves from Thor: The Dark World for "Mörkalf".


----------



## Aeson

Mork and Alf?


----------



## Aeson

For the past two weekend I showed up early at work hoping to get started early. The truck had been late both times. Last night was 3 hours late. We're standing around with nothing to do. Next week I'm bringing a game with me. Something quick to set up, play, and put away. I have these neoprene play mats I can take. We can set up and play some Munchkin or something then when the truck arrives it won't take long to put away. Easy peasy.


----------



## Aeson

I hope I don't get a warning or banned for mentioning God. 

The God Pod has an outro song I like but don't know. It's a very aggressive violin piece of classical music. Anyone willing to venture into a holy podcast to see if you can identify it?


----------



## Mad_Jack

If you haven't seen it, y'all should check out the Google animation for today... It's Jerry lawson's B-day, the guy who invented the video game cartridge, and the animation isn't just letting you play a couple games, it's letting you modify them as well.


----------



## trappedslider

Mad_Jack said:


> If you haven't seen it, y'all should check out the Google animation for today... It's Jerry lawson's B-day, the guy who invented the video game cartridge, and the animation isn't just letting you play a couple games, it's letting you modify them as well.



The history channel did an episode of "the toys that built America " on him a couple of wees ago


----------



## Aeson

I feel silly. I called the credit card company to dispute a charge I didn't recognize. After going through the process with them I called my mom and discussed it with her. During the conversation I mentioned the charge was on the same night I had a flat tire. I felt so stupid, the charge was for the air pump at the gas station because the spare tire was flat also. 

Also I just got a smishing text from the "USPS". If you're expecting packages be on the look out for these texts. 
The More You Know


----------



## Aeson

A local radio station is playing Bittersweet Symphony on a loop. An announcement about something happening on Monday morning and commercials are the only interruptions.


----------



## Mad_Jack

The world keeps kicking me in the teeth, and I'm getting tired of repeatedly biting it on the ankles to get it to leave me alone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A local radio station is playing Bittersweet Symphony on a loop. An announcement about something happening on Monday morning and commercials are the only interruptions.



The last 2 times something like that happened to a station I was listening to, they announced radical format changes due to new ownership.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The last 2 times something like that happened to a station I was listening to, they announced radical format changes due to new ownership.



That was the speculation online when I looked it up, the format change not new owners. They had a syndicated morning show for the last 8 months then abruptly ended it last week. I guess I'll find out Monday morning at 6am.


----------



## Aeson

@Dannyalcatraz  can you explain to me why LSU sat Nussmeier for the first half? He came out in the second half and outscored UGA. I have a feeling if he played the whole game they might have won. The second half was a more interesting game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I cannot.  I barely watch NCAAF, and that particular game wasn’t on my TV.

A lot of times, that’s a disciplinary action.  Occasionally, that’s an equipment issue, or even more rarely, health related.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Someone posted this on the Reaper forum, and I figured you guys would get appreciate the weirdness...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I cannot.  I barely watch NCAAF, and that particular game wasn’t on my TV.
> 
> A lot of times, that’s a disciplinary action.  Occasionally, that’s an equipment issue, or even more rarely, health related.



Being from NOLO I thought you might keep up with LSU football. I don't even know who their starting QB is. I just noticed the change and how different the second half was.


----------



## Aeson

The radio station switched from Rock 100 to 99X. 99X was a popular station in the 90s. They switched to Alternative rock at that time. The first four songs played were The Buggles, Nirvana, R.E.M., and Kate Bush. Seems there are no jockeys at this time. 99X went online only years ago then came back to radio with a weaker bandwidth. I rarely was able to pick it up. After Top40 pop and hip hop/R&B dominating the dial for decades a classic rock station as become the #1 station in Atlanta. Everyone is scrambling to capitalize on that. They're all go old skool in one format or another. It's really weird.


----------



## trappedslider

I was listening to classic pop via online and it played NSYNC lol


----------



## Mad_Jack

There's a house near here that still has an 8-ft tall plastic skeleton out in their front yard.

This makes me happy.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I just had a thought.

 Someone needs to mod Skyrim so that every once in a while, a zombie walks down the street in a town, and randomly says to the main character, "I used to be an adventurer like you, til I took an arrow to the eye."


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> There's a house near here that still has an 8-ft tall plastic skeleton out in their front yard.
> 
> This makes me happy.



I know one house like that too. Another has a horse skeleton and people skeletons in their yard year round. They decorate them for each holiday.


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ pizza. Suffer Americans!!!!

 Chicken cranberry, creamcheese, oregano.


----------



## Aeson

Zardnaar said:


> NZ pizza. Suffer Americans!!!!
> 
> Chicken cranberry, creamcheese, oregano.
> View attachment 268902



Wrong thread, dude. The "I didn't pizza in that thread" thread is that way. ===>


----------



## Aeson

Actual exchange I had earlier tonight.

Him: I'll just wear a baklava. 
Me: A baklava is a dessert. You mean a balaclava. 
Him: I don't care. I only respect the English language. 
Me: 

I really had hoped to like this guy early on. He seemed intelligent. He's a gamer and into Warhammer 40k. The more I get to know him, the more I dislike him. He's racist, xenophobic, homophobic, and transphobic. I've heard him reference Glenn Beck and Alex Jones.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

English language?    You mean the Teutonic dialect that has been mugging REAL languages for hundreds of years and stealing their words?

Bring some baklava to work, and wax eloquently about its origins in the Ottoman Empire.

Then switch to how balaclavas were named after a battle in the Crimea where the Brits were struggling to keep warm due to logistical cock-ups.

NOTE: don’t underestimate bigots as being unintelligent.  I’ve met too many who were quite sharp, and dismissing that possibility puts you at a disadvantage.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> English language?    You mean the Teutonic dialect that has been mugging REAL languages for hundreds of years and stealing their words?




More like going out on Viking raids to pillage them...


----------



## Aeson

I had some really good salmon last night. Brown rice and broccoli rounded out the meal.


----------



## Mad_Jack

What's wrong with this sentence? (Other than the fact that we live in a world where someone actually had to write it.)

"Police have identified a young boy found dead in a box in the US state of Philadelphia more than 60 years ago."

This is from a BBC article. The frickin' BBC...


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> What's wrong with this sentence? (Other than the fact that we live in a world where someone actually had to write it.)
> 
> "Police have identified a young boy found dead in a box in the US state of Philadelphia more than 60 years ago."
> 
> This is from a BBC article. The frickin' BBC...



Why are they writing about finding a dead boy in a box 60 years ago? Isn't there something more recent?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Why are they writing about finding a dead boy in a box 60 years ago? Isn't there something more recent?



This was regarding the us over infamous Boy in a Box murder from 60 yeasts ago.  They exhumed him for DNA testing, but the DNA was so degraded it took them nearly 3 years to be able to match it.  The results just came in.

His parents have passed, but he has living siblings.

His killer is probably deceased as well, but this will give the cold-case detectives something to work with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> What's wrong with this sentence? (Other than the fact that we live in a world where someone actually had to write it.)
> 
> "Police have identified a young boy found dead in a box in the US state of Philadelphia more than 60 years ago."
> 
> This is from a BBC article. The frickin' BBC...



Do you mean about how the “60 years“ phrase should have preceded the one about location?  It’s English- either sentence formulation is at least colloquially correct.

English isn’t a proper language, remember?


----------



## Aeson

The college bowl games have gotten ridicules. The Duke's Mayo Bowl.  Gasperilla Bowl might be cool only because Gasperilla is a pirate festival. Cheez-its Bowl? Instead of Gatorade, the winning team better pour Cheez-its on their coach.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Do you mean about how the “60 years“ phrase should have preceded the one about location?  It’s English- either sentence formulation is at least colloquially correct.
> 
> English isn’t a proper language, remember?




 "The US state of _*Philadelphia*_"?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> "The US state of _*Philadelphia*_"?







I _*so*_ read that as “city” in my head.  DAMN YOU, MENTAL AUTOCORRECT!

Side note: while I’m well aware that many cities in the USA are named after cities in other countries, I didn’t realize Philadelphia was one of them.  Then, last night, my Dad & I were watching a show on Egyptology, and there it was.









						Alaşehir - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> "The US state of _*Philadelphia*_"?



Some people think Texas and Florida are states. I'll get my hand slapped if I give opinion.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I _*so*_ read that as “city” in my head.  DAMN YOU, MENTAL AUTOCORRECT!
> 
> Side note: while I’m well aware that many cities in the USA are named after cities in other countries, I didn’t realize Philadelphia was one of them.  Then, last night, my Dad & I were watching a show on Egyptology, and there it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaşehir - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



I had heard of this before. The City of Brotherly Love in Greek. Here in Georgia we have a city called Smyrna. It has ancient origins also, in Turkey.


----------



## Aeson

I found a better, more practical use for this China cabinet that came with my house. I wanted to, and still do want to get rid of it. Until I do....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I had heard of this before. The City of Brotherly Love in Greek. Here in Georgia we have a city called Smyrna. It has ancient origins also, in Turkey.



I knew knew about Smyrna, as well as the translation of Philadelphi, but was 100% clueless as to the origins of its name choice.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I knew knew about Smyrna, as well as the translation of Philadelphi, but was 100% clueless as to the origins of its name choice.



I can't remember where it was I had heard it, but I remember hearing the name in reference to Alexander the Great. I think it had to be something on YouTube talking about ancient history. Religion for Breakfast maybe? Casual Historian?  Digital Hammurabi? Not sure. If you haven't been those channels, they're excellent.


----------



## Aeson

An actual play podcast i listen to has a great concept I'm going to steal. 

An item is being hidden in two places in time. One piece in the past, and the other in the future. To travel in time, your soul goes into the body of ancestor in the past, or a descendant in the future. The entity (The Queen of Chaos) they're hiding the item from is timeless. She has no ancestors or descendants. She has to rely solely on agents to work for her.


----------



## trappedslider

At least ppl KNOW those are part of the US... _cries in New Mexico green chili_


----------



## J.Quondam

trappedslider said:


> At least ppl KNOW those are part of the US... _cries in New Mexico green chili_



Chili... that's one of those countries in South America, right?


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> At least ppl KNOW those are part of the US... _cries in New Mexico green chili_



Yeah. Didn't we build a wall to keep you out? A wall YOU paid for?


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> Chili... that's one of those countries in South America, right?



You're thinking of Sweden.


----------



## Aeson

A site listing the 10 scifi movies you should watch before kicking the bucket. 
I've watched them all. A couple more than once. Should I kick the bucket now?









						10 Best Sci-Fi Films You Need to Watch Before Kicking the Bucket
					

From The Martian to 2001 a Space Odyssey, these are the best Sci-Fi movies ever!




					collider.com


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, seen all of those. Only 2 or 3 that actually deserve to be on a list named that…


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think I’ve seen only 3 of those.  

A few of them interested me, but I haven‘t gotten to them yet.

At least one was a “Nah, I’m good, thanks.” and another I’ve never heard of.


----------



## Aeson

I suspect your "Nah, I'm good, thanks" was for Rogue One. It's my hope that one day you'll give it a go. It actually was really good.


----------



## Aeson

I want the pink and purple house.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I suspect your "Nah, I'm good, thanks" was for Rogue One. It's my hope that one day you'll give it a go. It actually was really good.



It was…one of the four, actually.  Wall-E, Avatar and Snowpiercer all failed to entice me, for different reasons.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was…one of the four, actually.  Wall-E, Avatar and Snowpiercer all failed to entice me, for different reasons.



Of those four, Wall-E is the only one with any claim to be on the list. And it’s not much of a claim when movies such as Alien or Barbarella were omitted…


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was…one of the four, actually.  Wall-E, Avatar and Snowpiercer all failed to entice me, for different reasons.



I remember you swearing off Star Wars after The Phantom Menace.  I tried to convince you to see Rogue One. Didn't seem like you were having it so I dropped it.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't read the whole thing. I looked at each movie, and read some of what they said about them. I failed to find how they compiled the list. My guess is, this is a list of movies I liked. 

I enjoy movies, but I'm not sure I could say which one you should see before you die. If a movie is that good, you've probably already seen it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just an odd moment to share: I’m currently in a doctor’s waiting room, having driven my aunt to an appointment.  The patient who just walked in looks & sounds like a sligh shorter version of the comedian Tom Green, plus 15-20lbs.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Aeson said:


> A site listing the 10 scifi movies you should watch before kicking the bucket.
> I've watched them all. A couple more than once. Should I kick the bucket now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Best Sci-Fi Films You Need to Watch Before Kicking the Bucket
> 
> 
> From The Martian to 2001 a Space Odyssey, these are the best Sci-Fi movies ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collider.com



Have seen 7 of them.. The ones I haven't seen are: Wall-E, The Martian, and Interstellar.


----------



## Aeson

Gingerbread men miniatures. 




Gingerbread Gang  War in Christmas Village Frostgrave D&D - Etsy

A Christmas treant



Look what I found on Etsy: Christmas Treant  War in Christmas Village Frostgrave D&D - Etsy


----------



## Mad_Jack

Reaper Miniatures has a gingerbread man knight (and a headless gingerbread man familiar), and some snowmen goons...
(They've also got a dreidel golem and a really nice Krampus)


----------



## Aeson

Have any of you seen these games from Funko Pop? I thought they just made silly figurines.

Funko Pop! Something Wild! Star Wars Original Trilogy Card – Darth Vader Game https://a.co/d/5OLFrGS

I bought my first Funko Pop figure the other day. I have a few already. I just haven't bought one for myself yet. The Transformers ones are just too much. I had to have Optimus Prime. I WILL get the other Transformers. Grimlock has to be next.  What's happening to me?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> What's happening to me?




 Apparently, your inner child is out at recess.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Apparently, your inner child is out at recess.



How did he get out of the straitjacket, chains, leg irons, shackles, and the cell?


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> How did he get out of the straitjacket, chains, leg irons, shackles, and the cell?




 Because you made them all adult sized for when you turn into a werewolf...


----------



## Mad_Jack

So there's one of those articles that shows print ads from past decades and talks about how "cringey" they are...

 One of them was this picture...







And this was their comment...

"Real or not, this fake Nichols machine gun is no Nerf territory. Get hit with 100 of these pellets coming at you all at once, and you’ll be laid up for days."



..
....
......

It's a freakin'_* CAP*_ gun, you moron!!!! 

Of all the gun-related comments they could have made, they said _that_?


----------



## J.Quondam

Mad_Jack said:


> So there's one of those articles that shows print ads from past decades and talks about how "cringey" they are...
> 
> One of them was this picture...
> 
> View attachment 269737
> 
> 
> And this was their comment...
> 
> "Real or not, this fake Nichols machine gun is no Nerf territory. Get hit with 100 of these pellets coming at you all at once, and you’ll be laid up for days."
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ....
> ......
> 
> It's a freakin'_* CAP*_ gun, you moron!!!!
> 
> Of all the gun-related comments they could have made, they said _that_?



I do love content farm sites featuring articles by people who clearly have no idea what they're writing about.


----------



## Aeson

You can even see the roll of caps.  I've had little cap guns that used rolls like that. Pistols. I'd do anything for a gun like that.

And it's a "space" machine gun. 

How about that toy design contest? A trip to Disney Land, a personal TV, or a silver dollar.


----------



## Aeson

J.Quondam said:


> I do love content farm sites featuring articles by people who clearly have no idea what they're writing about.



I try to avoid Fox News.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Because you made them all adult sized for when you turn into a werewolf...



I don't care if Freak Night, Fright Night, Somekinda Night says werewolves can kill vampires. I still wanna be a vampire when I grow up. 

Hershel Walker's Senate campaign is the gift of stupid that keeps on giving. I might be able to get YEARS of material out of it.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> You can even see the roll of caps.  I've had little cap guns that used rolls like that. Pistols. I'd do anything for a gun like that.




 Now, if it'd been one of those Zebra pistols that shot the little yellow rubber balls...   

These days it's a trend to supe up your NERF guns with better springs and metal parts to launch darts at higher velocities...Back in college we were playing one of those assassination games where everybody runs around campus trying to kill each other with squirt guns and stuff, and I had a couple Zebra guns. I'd replaced the springs and some of the plastic in them, so they'd fire accurately out to more than ten or fifteen feet. 
Now, the rule was you couldn't kill anyone if there were witnesses unless you were wearing a mask. But I got around that rule on two separate occasions. One of my targets was sitting in the student union hiding behind a newspaper to conceal their identity while they stalked their target. And I surreptitiously shot them_ right through their newspaper _from clear across the room with nobody noticing, lol. They had no idea who'd shot them until I walked up and handed them a note that read, "Silenced pistol"...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't care if Freak Night, Fright Night, Somekinda Night says werewolves can kill vampires. I still wanna be a vampire when I grow up.



Vampire the Masquerade gave us the idea of a Werewolf Vampire 30 years ago. Why be just one, when you can be both.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Vampire the Masquerade gave us the idea of a Werewolf Vampire 30 years ago. Why be just one, when you can be both.



I hate excessive body hair.


----------



## Aeson

My mom has this amazing ability. She can make a simple task unnecessarily complicated and sow the seeds of doubt at the same time. 

I've never placed an online pickup or at Walmart. I've been in the car with her when she's picked up. I called her because she's done it and she works there. She tells me they have a grocery side pickup and a seasonal Christmas pickup on the opposite side of the building. She couldn't tell me which one it was I should go to. She waffled back and forth. At one point she said she would go there just to ask which side. I said I would go to the grocery side which is the normal pickup point. If it's not there I'll go to the other side. No big deal. She kept going on about it. We changed subjects then she went back to it. Still unsure which side. She does this crap all the forking time. 

All I need is ink and paper for my printer. It becomes an ordeal and an existential crisis.


----------



## Aeson

The blond with the banjo is the often the lead singer. The younger sisters will sometimes sing lead. I've wondered why the boys don't lead. This is why.

He's okay, but I wasn't expecting him to come in so slow after the opening.


----------



## Aeson

This could be the geekiest question I've ever asked. It's definitely an Aeson question. You're in a relationship with an adult Miss Martian. Is it wrong to ask her to use her shapeshifting powers to turn into other girls? You're still with her, but someone else at the same time. You're not cheating, but does it devalue her? 

I've been watching Young Justice on HBOMAX. Kid Flash is trying so hard to impress her. Poor kid reminds me of me with girls. lol I'm really enjoying this show. Miss Martian is my favorite. I like Robin also. I can do with less Aqualad. The show must agree, he's the team leader, but not around as much as the others. I think Artemis is there just for fan service.


----------



## trappedslider

Aeson said:


> This could be the geekiest question I've ever asked. It's definitely an Aeson question. You're in a relationship with an adult Miss Martian. Is it wrong to ask her to use her shapeshifting powers to turn into other girls? You're still with her, but someone else at the same time. You're not cheating, but does it devalue her?



If she agrees with it and doesn't have an issue then I don't see why not also 



Spoiler




_Young Justice_ has Miss Martian and Superboy engage in a little roleplay scenario where M'gann assumes the form of Black Canary in some _very_ friendly sparring where they eventually end up kissing. When witnessing footage of this Green Arrow finds it very funny but Black Canary is not at all amused. J'onn comments that this is a normal game among the telepathic Martians given that both parties are always aware of the other's true identity.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> If she agrees with it and doesn't have an issue then I don't see why not also
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Young Justice_ has Miss Martian and Superboy engage in a little roleplay scenario where M'gann assumes the form of Black Canary in some _very_ friendly sparring where they eventually end up kissing. When witnessing footage of this Green Arrow finds it very funny but Black Canary is not at all amused. J'onn comments that this is a normal game among the telepathic Martians given that both parties are always aware of the other's true identity.



I haven't gotten that far in the show. She's clearly into him, but he's just an ass to her and everyone right now. So different from the Superboy on Titans. I like him, even with his heel turn. 

I just started thinking of the possibility. Superboy and I are on the same wavelength. lol I just wondered if it was a little unfair. As much as I'd love to look different I know I'm stuck.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Didn’t Raven date Beast Boy at one time?

See also questions asked about the sex lives of Mr. Fantastic, Elastigirl/Mrs. Incredible, and similar characters.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Didn’t Raven date Beast Boy at one time?
> 
> See also questions asked about the sex lives of Mr. Fantastic, Elastigirl/Mrs. Incredible, and similar characters.




 Superhero sex gets pretty weird sometimes, lol. Even beyond shapechangers, you get Dr. Manhattan in _Watchmen_ or Jamie Madrox from Marvel, and then there's a conversation in the _Alias_ graphic novel between Carol Danvers and Jessica Jones where Jessica gets creeped out by Wonderman having slept with Tigra...
In my own superhero worlds, there's a guy whose father is a magical energy being (sentient ley line nexus) trapped in an immortal human body. In addition to the father's magical nature affecting the guy's DNA (making him a mutant), his connection to his father on that magical level allows him to tap into his father's memories... 
Which means that not only is he _telekinetic_, he's also got a _couple thousand years_ of sexual experience...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mad_Jack said:


> Superhero sex gets pretty weird sometimes, lol. Even beyond shapechangers, you get Dr. Manhattan in _Watchmen_ or Jamie Madrox from Marvel, and then there's a conversation in the _Alias_ graphic novel between Carol Danvers and Jessica Jones where Jessica gets creeped out by Wonderman having slept with Tigra...
> In my own superhero worlds, there's a guy whose father is a magical energy being (sentient ley line nexus) trapped in an immortal human body. In addition to the father's magical nature affecting the guy's DNA (making him a mutant), his connection to his father on that magical level allows him to tap into his father's memories...
> Which means that not only is he _telekinetic_, he's also got a _couple thousand years_ of sexual experience...



See also Dr. Manhattan.


----------



## trappedslider

Power Perversion Potential - TV Tropes
					

Superhuman powers are a great way to fight for truth, justice, and the American Way. For the more inventive, they're also a great way to add some extra fun to sexy times. It could give them an extra edge in pleasing their partners, improve their …




					tvtropes.org


----------



## Aeson

Last night I pull up in front of a house. I hear "Hi there" then some words I couldn't make out. Scared the bejesus outta me. The forking door bell was talking to me.


----------



## Aeson

Your browser is not able to display this video.




I saw this and went back for seconds. Got video the second time.


----------



## Aeson

Brent Spiner as the Joker? Yes, please. This episode of Young Justice had a lot of heroes and villains I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Aeson - you _know _the language in the cocaine bear image is not permitted.


----------



## Blackrat

But am I permitted to arm bears?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Aeson - you _know _the language in the cocaine bear image is not permitted.



Believe it or not I didn't see that word.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But am I permitted to arm bears?



Of course you are, but what will you do after you gave your arms to the bear?


----------



## Aeson

For the next few days and nights it is going to be COLD here.  A man I work with has a car without a working heater. I've known this for a couple of months. Last night I remembered that I had a plug in seat warmer. I took it and gave it to him. He was very grateful. I wish I remembered it sooner. Friday night the temp will reach single digits farenheit. Don't start, that's cold for those of us in a normally warm place. We often drive with the windows open. That wind makes it even colder.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Friday night the temp will reach single digits farenheit. Don't start, that's cold for those of us in a normally warm place.



That is pretty chilly already. We had below zero even in °F a couple of weeks back. That starts to annoy even me. I had to add a long sleeve shirt to my attire…


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> That is pretty chilly already. We had below zero even in °F a couple of weeks back. That starts to annoy even me. I had to add a long sleeve shirt to my attire…



I've recently started wearing long pants. I'm still in short sleeve tshirts though. I haven't broken out the coat yet. I might need the coat this week. I don't have long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Aeson

I deleted the bear meme earlier. I just noticed it still appeared as an attachment. I deleted that also. The offending word should be gone now.


----------



## Mad_Jack

On the upside, winter has been reasonably warm so far here - mostly in the mid-low 40's so far... On the downside Christmas Eve and Christmas Day are both going to hit around 25 degrees, and then it's supposed to be in the mid-30's for the week after that.

 None of which would be all that bad if I hadn't been without heat and hot water for the past two months.
Sucks to be me.


----------



## Mad_Jack

So... I just watched a person having a seizure on their webcam tonight. (They were okay.) That's the second time I've seen that happen.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> So... I just watched a person having a seizure on their webcam tonight. (They were okay.) That's the second time I've seen that happen.



True story. I was talking with a guy and said "God, strike me down if I'm lying." At that moment a totally rando dude fell out with a seizure. I said "Me, God. Not him. ME!"
I learned that day that God has terrible aim.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> On the upside, winter has been reasonably warm so far here - mostly in the mid-low 40's so far... On the downside Christmas Eve and Christmas Day are both going to hit around 25 degrees, and then it's supposed to be in the mid-30's for the week after that.
> 
> None of which would be all that bad if I hadn't been without heat and hot water for the past two months.
> Sucks to be me.



At midnight the temp was 48F. It almost 7am now.





Luckily no ice. I did have to dodge some down tree limbs and trash. A number of trash can had fallen over into the street spilling their guts. 
I did have one tree limb I couldn't drive around. It also prevented me from reaching two customers.


----------



## Mad_Jack




----------



## Aeson

This is Mark Woodly _formerly _of News 7. I quit this b$%&h.


----------



## Aeson

My dumb butt walked out to the mailbox in this freezing weather. It was okay going out. Coming back I felt like Luke in that scene on Hoth. It's that time of year when the Christmas cards from customers are coming in. I'll brave a cold wind for that. lol


----------



## Aeson

Happy dance 
The pdf for Household is available. The system it's built on uses cards instead of dice. I'm not used to that.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> My dumb butt walked out to the mailbox in this freezing weather. It was okay going out. Coming back I felt like Luke in that scene on Hoth. It's that time of year when the Christmas cards from customers are coming in. I'll brave a cold wind for that. lol




 When I was younger, I'd walk out to the mailbox with no shoes or coat on in two inches of snow...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I almost NEVER walk outside shoeless!  _Maybe_ by a lake or on the seashore, if I’m swimming.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> When I was younger, I'd walk out to the mailbox with no shoes or coat on in two inches of snow...



I had shoes on at least. Shorts and a tshirt was my attire. 

Last night was so cold. The windchill took it below 0. The steering wheel was almost painful to touch. Tonight won't be as cold at least.


----------



## Aeson

Merry Christmas to me. I just got a subpoena to appear in court over the fight I witnessed.  It's an on call subpoena so I don't have to show unless called. I really hope the head takes a plea deal. Sadly, he's too stupid to do that.

Danny, can I message you a question?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) Happy holidays to all!

2) @Aeson yes.


----------



## Aeson

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I almost NEVER walk outside shoeless!  _Maybe_ by a lake or on the seashore, if I’m swimming.




 I spent half my childhood walking around shoeless, even on things like hot pavement and gravel - a couple of times I stepped on broken glass and it didn't even penetrate: I'd feel a little poke, see a shard stuck in the rhinoceros hide on the bottom of my feet, and just pull it out and keep walking.
These days they're not quite as bullet-proof as they used to be, but I still don't have a problem walking around barefoot on most surfaces.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Anybody else want to start a petition to get winter to end right after New Year's? I'm done with it.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> I spent half my childhood walking around shoeless, even on things like hot pavement and gravel - a couple of times I stepped on broken glass and it didn't even penetrate: I'd feel a little poke, see a shard stuck in the rhinoceros hide on the bottom of my feet, and just pull it out and keep walking.
> These days they're not quite as bullet-proof as they used to be, but I still don't have a problem walking around barefoot on most surfaces.



I was the same way, even after stepping on a nail. My neighbor took me to the doctor because my mom was at work. I spent a lot of time barefoot outside growing up. These days I put something on before going out.


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Anybody else want to start a petition to get winter to end right after New Year's? I'm done with it.



Short answer; No.

Long answer, I don't get a real winter here. I want snow. We might get a little bit tonight. I'm crossing my fingers. It'll be gone tomorrow though, which makes me sad.


----------



## Blackrat

Mad_Jack said:


> Anybody else want to start a petition to get winter to end right after New Year's? I'm done with it.



Approved.


----------



## Aeson

A guy I work with mentioned putting jelly on a chicken biscuit. I said I never thought of doing that. I asked "Is this a black thing?" He said " Don'know, could be." I asked another black guy and he said he puts grape or strawberry jelly on his. 
Is this a black thing?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know about “black” thing, but sweet/salty combos can be amazing if you find one that fits your palate.  A classic PB&J is a great example.  So would a Monte Christo.  Or sweet relish on hot dogs.

One of my firsts was French fries dipped in a vanilla shake.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t know about “black” thing, but sweet/salty combos can be amazing if you find one that fits your palate.  A classic PB&J is a great example.  So would a Monte Christo.  Or sweet relish on hot dogs.
> 
> One of my firsts was French fries dipped in a vanilla shake.



Fries with nutella. Absolutely decadent.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> Fries with nutella. Absolutely decadent.



_stereotype white girl has entered the chat_


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t know about “black” thing, but sweet/salty combos can be amazing if you find one that fits your palate.  A classic PB&J is a great example.  So would a Monte Christo.  Or sweet relish on hot dogs.
> 
> One of my firsts was French fries dipped in a vanilla shake.



The first time I heard of a Monte Cristo was on Midnight Burger. I thought it was something they made up for the show. Sounded surreal.


----------



## Aeson

trappedslider said:


> _stereotype white girl has entered the chat_



Is she hot? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Aeson

I'm disappointed more people don't read the newspaper. It often goes more in depth than tv news. It's 100× better edited than blogs. Reading those things makes my brain hurt sometimes. I keep hoping some hipster "discovers" newspapers and makes them popular again.


----------



## Mad_Jack

I like reading the newspaper, and might well still have a subscription for at least the Sunday paper if I had the sort of extra cash to afford non-necessities... Of course, I'm just generally an old-school analog guy at heart.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m just going to ask: has anyone heard from mega recently?  He hasn’t posted on ENWorld in months.


----------



## Aeson

I have not. It's been a concern of mine that we'll never hear of his worsening health or passing. No clue how he's doing.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Does anyone have real-world contact info for him?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t.


----------



## Aeson

I could tell early on that Young Justice wasn't just a cartoon. The stories are a lot more grown up and detailed than I expected. The Reach story line really interesting.


----------



## Aeson

I got one of these sets of misfit dice. It comes with card to give the set a name. I'm going to name the set after Mega.









						The Island of Misfit Dice
					

These Island of Misfit Dice B Grade Dice Sets.  Misfit dice sets want a home, a warm hand to caress them and that chance to roll a natural 20 to live up to their potential.




					www.krakendice.com
				




I realize depending on his state of mind, Mega may see it as an insult. I think it's a fitting tribute. The Hive is an island of misfits among misfits.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> The Hive is an island of misfits among misfits.




 If I put skull makeup on my skull avatar and listen to the Misfits when I post here, would that be too meta?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> If I put skull makeup on my skull avatar and listen to the Misfits when I post here, would that be too meta?



Can you squeeze in watching Misfits of Science? That would be Mega...er...I mean meta.


----------



## Aeson

Doom Patrol GO!


----------



## Aeson

This is me more often than not. But it's currently  1 PM instead. 






Or Fox News


----------



## Mad_Jack

I'm looking at an article titled "Top 35 Really Bad Movies That Are Ridiculously Fun To Watch"...

How the hell does _Excalibur_ qualify as a "Really Bad Movie"??? 

 This is the caption they had for it...

Excalibur (1981)​_Fun fact about this movie: Liam Neeson and Patrick Stewart acted in it. However, that didn’t save it from being a complete disaster given their flamboyant acting and the crazy story they told to the public. Now, this has become a movie to watch if you want to laugh out of cringe or spend an afternoon learning how you shouldn’t make a film._

...Seriously?  
It's the mythical story of King Arthur, and they're complaining about "flamboyant acting" and "crazy story"?

I have no idea what their criteria for "really bad" was, but it seems to pretty much just be spouting random crap about a lot of fairly popular movies, since their list includes _The Greatest Showman_, _Meet Joe Black_, and _Armageddon_ (they complain about an unrealistic plot)...


----------



## Aeson

The acting wasn't very good.


----------



## trappedslider

a link woulld have been nice


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A Nightmare Face Is Haunting AI Art, And There's A Reason We Shouldn't Look Away
					

She's out there somewhere, lurking in a parallel universe of possibilities.




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A Nightmare Face Is Haunting AI Art, And There's A Reason We Shouldn't Look Away
> 
> 
> She's out there somewhere, lurking in a parallel universe of possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencealert.com



Why are you posting pictures of my sister?


----------



## Blackrat

Z̸̩̖̩͑͝͝a̶̛͔̼l̶̡͙̲̥͇͙͗̈̎̿̃̚ͅĝ̷̡̡̢͓̓̌̈̃o̵̥̦͎̍̔͝!̴̣͓̮̆̈̈́̈́̐́̄ ̵̡͉͍̪͙̳̮̽̐̀̆̌̌̕H̶̨̗̦̹̃̿̉͋͜ȩ̵̞̤͈̞̺̀ ̵̧̳̰̭̭̗̍̔̍̃͊͝ç̶͍̮̪͑͛͘ȍ̶̠̝̤̟̥̳̮ḿ̵̱͈̇̄̔͋̈ẽ̶͙̭̪͙̮͋̓͑s̶̲̳͖̓̽̿̏͝͝!̸̺̠̟̳͉̓̃̿̽̅


----------



## Aeson

What's more epic than a pirate mounted on a llama?








Maybe a pirate with a canon mounted to his wheelchair?








Misfit dice.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> View attachment 271263




 Do they have a Golden Buzzer for the Darwin Awards? 

Mounting a cannon directly behind your head?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> Do they have a Golden Buzzer for the Darwin Awards?
> 
> Mounting a cannon directly behind your head?



No one said he was a smart pirate. He probably couldn't hear them if they did.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a lot annoyed with this M'arzz story line. The M'artian N'aming convention is giving me a headA'che.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> I'm a lot annoyed with this M'arzz story line. The M'artian N'aming convention is giving me a headA'che.




 Way back in the day, I knew someone trying to get a game of Mayfair's_ DC Heroes_ rpg going - I jokingly told them I'd only play if I could be a Martian and name my character M'Guy... Another friend immediately jumped on it and said she wanted to be a brother-and-sister crimefighting duo and name her character M'Girl.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d do a riff on a certain Jeff Bridges movie and have a character named M’Dood.


----------



## Aeson

You're both fired. You're also out of my will and off my Christmas card list.


----------



## Blackrat

Can I play M’mmm?


----------



## Blackrat

I don’t even know much about the martians or their naming in DC. I do know and hate that Superman writers apparently love alliteration.


----------



## trappedslider

Blackrat said:


> I do know and hate that Superman writers apparently love alliteration.



Don't you know that one of the rules for writing is always avoid alliteration?


----------



## Blackrat

Yes, I do. It is, in fact, the first rule.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Yes, I do. It is, in fact, the first rule.
> View attachment 271341



11. Checkfor typosbefore publishing.

(See also 6, above.)


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> You're both fired.




So, about that severance package I was promised...



Aeson said:


> You're also out of my will and off my Christmas card list.




RE: The will thing... Does that mean you're revoking your previous threat to have your lawyer send me all your old dirty socks when you die?


----------



## Aeson

Mad_Jack said:


> So, about that severance package I was promised...
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The will thing... Does that mean you're revoking your previous threat to have your lawyer send me all your old dirty socks when you die?



The old dirty socks is the severance package. You get the left sock. Danny gets the right sock.


----------



## Aeson

Kirk: Ensign Pillsbury?
McCoy: He's bread, Jim.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Aeson said:


> Kirk: Ensign Pillsbury?
> McCoy: He's bread, Jim.




 Alas, poor Garlic... I grew him, Horatio. He was a plant of infinite zest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I feel the _pain._

(That’s a petit joke _en francais_…)


----------



## Mad_Jack

They used to have an Au Bon Pain store in the local mall years ago. However, it was in one of the really _really _small spaces at the edge of the food court (as in, about a twelve-ft. storefront), and only served overpriced pastries and coffee. None of which was really all that good...
 I personally never saw the point of it, but I guess a lot of folks working in the mall ate there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One thing I definitely miss about living in Germany as opposed to my native USA is the ubiquity of places with a good continental breakfast.

I’ve been to continental breakfasts here, and there always seems to be at least one weak element.  Subpar butter.  Few options on breads.  Jams/jellies/preserves being meh or nonexistent.  They usually do ok with the quality of the hot coffee or tea, but often don’t have hot chocolate available.  Juice options are minimal.

It’s not like we always had them when we lived there.  We lived on an American military base, so breakfasts were usually typical American fare.  But every time we were off base for breakfast, be it on a trip or just for local adventures, the continental breakfasts were _always_ killer.

And that lack has kind of translated into similarly disappointing offerings in coffee shops & the like.  We’re seeing a rise in the number of euro style and Korean bakeries, however, so who knows?


----------



## Mad_Jack

There aren't any good places to get breakfast around here - Dunkin Donuts used to be passable, but the food's not that great anymore and hella expensive, and McD's was never all that great and just as expensive these days.
You have to go to one of the local non-chain diners to get anything resembling breakfast now at a decent price.

Y'know, I wonder if maybe I should open up an all-day breakfast place or maybe a mini-diner in the food court at the mall... I could do take-out versions of the standard diner stuff, and keep the prices relatively decent... I think folks would go for it.


----------



## Aeson

I saw a man vacuuming the SIDEWALK. And he was doing it with great zeal and gusto. He was walking up the sidewalk pushing and pulling on the vacuum, the hose dangling, dragging along. He bent over to pick up stuff the vacuum didn't.


----------



## Aeson

A guy I work with has a junk removal company. I hired him. He didn't show up on the scheduled day. Was more than two hours late the next day. They did get the junk removed. I think he over charged. He sent me a link to to provide a review on Google. I'm not sure what to say. When they finally showed they did a fine job. I'm not sure I can give a wholly positive review.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> A guy I work with has a junk removal company. I hired him. He didn't show up on the scheduled day. Was more than two hours late the next day. They did get the junk removed. I think he over charged. He sent me a link to to provide a review on Google. I'm not sure what to say. When they finally showed they did a fine job. I'm not sure I can give a wholly positive review.



Since you know the owner personally, talk to them directly _first_.  Something may have happened he’s not aware of.

After that, whatever review you might leave- if any- you’ll leave with clarity.


----------



## Mad_Jack

If you're going to use the screen-name "Elfen Emma" on a site, you probably shouldn't make it all one word - I keep reading "elfenemma" as "elf enemma"...


----------



## Aeson

I think they need to invoke a mercy rule for TCU. I also think the C in their name is not with them.


----------



## Aeson

My nephew called me last week to ask if there were any routes he could drive at work. His regular job was shutting down his production line for several days. He wouldn't be paid during the down time so he wanted something to do to make some money. That's such a mature thing for a 19 year old to do. I was so proud. His sister has been riding with him the last couple of nights. She might take over for him when he goes back to his regular job.  I got to take them to meet a few of the people I work with. They're little(because they're short ) adults now. I feel old lol, proud of them but old.


----------

